# DIY Cable Gallery!!



## HiGHFLYiN9

*[size=medium]Happy 10th Anniversary to the DIY Cable Gallery![/size]*[size=medium] [/size]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
_*Can you guys believe it's been 10 years?!?*_
  
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 This is the DIY cable gallery. Please post pics of your custom made interconnects, power cords, speaker cables, mini-to-mini cables, mini-rca cables, headphone rewires and anything else relevant. Should make for some fun eyecandy.

*Please keep posts in this thread limited to images and specs of DIY cables and comments relating directly to them.* This is a gallery first and foremost.
  

People wishing to speak about cables in general, please visit the DIY Cable Question and Comments Thread
 
*Handy Links and How-to Pages:*

Parts Express DIY IEC power Cable
Jon Risch's  Audio DIY Notes
Rane Sound System Interconnection
  

 Here's a few of my first cables:

 INTERCONNECTS
 Sleeve: Teflon
 Conductor: Pure silver 5ns (99.999) 24ga. x2
 Config: Triple braid (one sleeve empty)
 Termination: Eichmann Bullets





 POWER CORD
 Sleeve: Teflon
 Conductor: Silver Plated OFC 10ga. x3
 Config: Twisted Pair (ground wrapped around outside)
 Termination: Marinco 8215 and Wattgate 320






 To give credit where credit is due: I've borrowed a couple facets of the designs from Bogdan audio for the ICs and John Risch for the PC.
  
  
*...as you can see below, I've gotten a little better in 6 years*


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

[size=large]MINI TO MINI CONNECTOR[/size]

TOP
Sleeve: Teflon
Conductor: Pure silver 5ns (99.999) 24ga. x3
Config: Triple braid 
Termination: Neutrik gold plated mini plug

BOTTOM
Sleeve: Teflon
Conductor: Silver plated OFC 22ga. x3
Config: Triple braid 
Termination: Neutrik gold plated mini plug





 EDIT: Thanks for the lead on photobucket Edwood


----------



## Madcat05

can't see your pics


----------



## Edwood

My K1000 cable built from Canare Starquad cable. (gsferrari is auditioning it currently.)










 15 Footer I made for a fellow Head-fier.





 K1000 Cable - 5 Foot Crazy Cotton Insulated Solid Silver Sealed in a Airtight Rubber Tube





 My Silly Scoubidou Power Cable




 Playing with square braiding technique.

 I am working on completing a pair of my special balanced XLR solid silver (three strands of cotton insulated 99.99% 22awg) cables. Pics will follow.

 I would use the square braid technique, but it uses a ridiculous amount of wire, and is a pain to do.

 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

Behind the scenes.....






 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

highflyin9: That forum doesn't permit image linking.

 Try using www.photobucket.com It's free and easy.

 -Ed


----------



## drewd

On the cheap: Canare Star + F12 + RCA (along with my Neuros MP3 player and the back of a PiMeta):

 (image removed) 
 It probably loads slowly...my poor web server


----------



## rickcr42

needs to be a sticky

 Hey !

 That's MY job


----------



## hottyson

Canare star-quad
 Canare RCA
 Switchcraft 90 deg mini
 WBT silver solder


 
_[size=xx-small]click picture for some really nice closeup shots[/size]_


----------



## N@Z

My very very modest, Canare & Klotz Cables with Canare F-12 mini plugs.


----------



## Karlosak

interconnects from pure braided silver:


----------



## rayofsi

*[size=medium]Custom Sennheiser 580 Cable[/size]*

 Teflon Coated Shield Wire with Silver over Copper 22AWG Teflon coated wire from Belden
 Red / Black Criss Cross Techflex
 Neutrik 1/4" jack
 Braided
 Stock sennheiser Plug shell
 Cardas Sennheiser Pins Rhondium plated


----------



## rayofsi

*[size=medium]Older Custom Sennheiser 580 Cable[/size]*

 White Canare Starquad
 Blue techflex
 Neutrik 1/4" jack
 Cardas Rhondium plated pins for Sennheiser plug


----------



## rayofsi

*[size=medium]Custom Rca Cables[/size]*

 Canare Starquad cable
 Neutrik Pro-fi connectors
 Red / Black Criss Cross Techflex


----------



## rayofsi

*[size=medium]Custom Mini to Cable for Logitech Z680[/size]*

 Canare Mini-starquad
 Neutrik Black/gold plated plugs


----------



## rayofsi

*[size=medium]Custom Rca to Mini Cable[/size]*

 Canare Starquad
 Red / Black Criss Cross Techflex
 Canare F12 Mini
 Neutrik Pro-fi


----------



## rayofsi

*[size=medium]Custom Mini to Mini Cable[/size]*


 Red and Orange Starquad
 Canare F12 Connectors
 Black Techflex


----------



## Prune

My turn. Sorry for the terrible picture, but the only digital camera I have is my cellphone one.






 The tiny one in the middle is star quad with angle plugs for my portable setup. The longer white ones are star quad with canare plugs for unbalanced connection. On the star quad cables the shield is grounded at one end only, with small cap at the other, so signal doesn't go through it.
 The long black cables are completely DIY except the silver Neutrik XLRs of course. It's the Venhaus design: teflon tube, fine silver wire, teflon tape, techflex.


----------



## boodi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ufokillerz* 
_*[size=medium]Custom Sennheiser 580 Cable[/size]*

 Teflon Coated Shield Wire with Silver over Copper 22AWG Teflon coated wire from Belden
 Red / Black Criss Cross Techflex
 Neutrik 1/4" jack
 Braided
 Stock sennheiser Plug shell
 Cardas Sennheiser Pins Rhondium plated




_

 


 wow ... cooool i like it 
 i'm asking myself how it sounds


----------



## rayofsi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boodi* 
_wow ... cooool i like it 
 i'm asking myself how it sounds_

 

better then a clou red is all i can compare to right now. still working out some bugs and kinks in the construction, 1 side has a loose pin, dammit!!!


----------



## rayofsi

*[size=medium]Custom RCA to RCA[/size]*

 4x 18awg Teflon coated 99.995% Pure silver wires per cable
 Black FR Techflex
 Eichmann Bullet plugs


----------



## rayofsi

*[size=medium]Custom Rca to Mini Cable[/size]*

 Belden Shielded Teflon coated Silver Plated Copper
 White FR Techflex
 Canare F12 Mini
 Eichmann bullets


----------



## rayofsi

*[size=medium]Right Angel Mini to Right Angle Mini Cable[/size]*

 Blue Canare Starquad
 Black/Neon Yellow Techflex
 SwitchCraft Right Angle Minis


----------



## Megaptera

That is some really nice looking techflex you've all got. Where does it come from?


----------



## paulflowe

I've been a lurker for a week now, and got around to registering today. This cable links my DVD player to my processor in my home theater.

 It's the first one I've made that I actually like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sound is great - credit to Jon Risch' marvellous webpages for the recipe.











 Cable is 1695A from Belden, flex and shrink from cableorganizer, bullets from a mate. Made with 63/37 "44" Kester solder. Cost me less than 12US to build this, most of which was the cost of the bullets. 
 Regards to all,
 Paul.


----------



## k.ODOMA

Those cables are gorgeous. What kind of sleeving is it?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Karlosak* 
_interconnects from pure braided silver:








_


----------



## paulflowe

I get mine, a derivitive of techflex, from cableorganizer.com, other suppliers are Parts Express, RS Components, etc. My cable has two layers of flex for added durability and it looks better, too!

 Regards
 Paul.


----------



## brschmid

nice thread!

 just curious, i doubt it though with the quality of these cables, anyone use my modest guide?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brschmid* 
_just curious, i doubt it though with the quality of these cables, anyone use my modest guide?_

 

I actually found your thread after my first attempt, it's very well made. I can totally relate to soldering the plug onto the wires and forgeting to put the back piece on. It totally sucks!!!


----------



## brschmid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *highflyin9* 
_I actually found your thread after my first attempt, it's very well made. I can totally relate to soldering the plug onto the wires and forgeting to put the back piece on. It totally sucks!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

out of the 6 or so cables i have built, i have done that on all but 2 of them..DOH!


----------



## Kenny12

how do you guys shield your cables?


----------



## brschmid

more cables in this thread http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=53431


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kenny12* 
_how do you guys shield your cables?_

 

Most of mine are unshielded, although Techflex considers their chrome line shielding, so I suppose that would count


----------



## brschmid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kenny12* 
_how do you guys shield your cables?_

 


 when i build mine, i don't take the cable out of the original, ie star quad, there is some shielding there.


----------



## Prune

Balanced cables sound better without shielding. If you have so much interference that you need to shield even balanced cables, at least space the shield as far from the signal cables as can be practically done.


----------



## Kenny12

well my cables are just bare cat5 strands twisted together with gold plated jacks


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

[size=large]TRS EXTENSION CABLE[/size]
Wire: Canare
Config: Star Quad
Termination: Neutrik NP3C-B TRS Plug, Neutrik NJ3FC6 TRS Jack
Length: 6 Foot





[size=large]ANOTHER MINI TO MINI[/size]
Wire: Canare
Config: Star Quad
Termination: Canare F-12 Mini Plugs
Length: 1.5 Foot


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

[size=large]BIWIRED SPEAKER CABLE[/size]
Jacket: Teflon
Conductor: Silver Plated OFC 10 Gauge x4
Config: Twin Twisted Pair
Termination: Cardas Spades, Eichmann Bayonet Plugs
Length: 15 Foot
Approximate Materials Cost: $140/pr.


----------



## intlplby

this thread has inspired me.....i am a textile major and here at school we have machines used by the medical textiles folks and the machines are used for making artificial arteries and veins......

 plus we got a ton of kevlar (aramid) yarn around...... i wonder if they would let me hook up their woven artery machine up with kevlar in order to make some sweet sleeves for interconnects.....

 the machine that makes those is awesome... it basically makes all the weft from just one yarn by spiraling it around and all the warp yarns run the length of the tube......


----------



## Kenny12

wow bullet proof cables


----------



## Roan

I didn't like the cable or the power supply that came with my Sennheiser Lucas so I built my own adapter and battery power supply. Wiring for the adapter is Kimber and the RCA jacks are WBT. Movies sound much better now!


----------



## tanfenton

Wow! Talk about some overbuilt cables. You all like your bling.

 Here are mine made from 16 ga. MIL-W-16878/4 with Switchcraft 1502 short-body connectors. Simply effective, but not nearly as nice as my 10 ga. variety. I estimate the total cost for the pair to be about $8. It hurts to know how much of a rip-off the commerical cables are!






 NGF


----------



## brschmid

you know what hurts even more??? commercial cables are all hype and looks. Up to the 20.00 ones there is some performance increase after that the cost is 98% marketing and 2% performance.


----------



## gastro54

My blumenco BOG / Other site I can't remember inspired interconnects... 

 Single twisted pair of cat5 wrapped in teflon / aluminum foil shield (that's right, the kind that you wrap food in) w/ cheapy rat-shack RCAs ($3.99 for 3 pairs...). IMO, they sound more transparent than my canare star quad cables.


----------



## RnB180




----------



## RnB180

_$3.99 for 3 pairs... why teh f* would they sell in 3 pair packages_

 6 channel rca sets.


----------



## gastro54

Ahh, video...


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

10 gauge interconnects Tanfenton? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Those must be a real bear to solder.


----------



## tanfenton

You're not joking. Even forgoing the barrel with those Switchcrafts, I can't use a cable with that OD. Not even close. I need a narrow connector for my Sherwood's cramped jack panel which means the large wires have to wait for use on a different amp. (I'll try the cheap-o Neutrik before I stop entertaining the idea.) Welding cable for interconnects--I know, it's odd, but it's much cleaner and a whole lot more together-sounding than the smaller wire. I really miss the freedom it allows my system in the bass region. Listening to the hair-thin recipes that are so popular isn't the same mainly for this reason.

 NGF


----------



## drewd

Yet another entry in the Canare Star Quad series...






 -Drew


----------



## RnB180

i have one more question, I want to make some awesome looking, cables.

 so heres my idea, i want to have two runs of canare 4s11, twised together, and then use each cable per single conductor.

 Will twisting whole cables together create any negatively adverse effects? also would the extremely large gauge harm my hk receiver?

 its overkill, but it'll look really cool.










 here are some pics of roughly what i had in mind, i plan to clear heat tube the twisted at various points of the twist to make it stay, then use clear tech flex and resleeve both cables, then terminate with large gauge locking bananas via WBT clones.


----------



## Prune

The Canare cables are designed by engineers to be used in a particular way as to minimize inductance. What you propose will not improve performance, and most probably degrade it. If you have the urge to be twisting speaker cables together, try the CAT5 recipe, http://www.venhaus1.com/diycatfivecables.html


----------



## Jam_Master_J

My cables are Canare star quad with HGA connectors and tech-flex. Here is a picture of them (accompanied by my amp and headphones):
Picture


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

[size=large]MINI TO MINI[/size]
Sleeve: Teflon
Conductor: 22 ga. Silver Plated OFC x4 (2 ground)
Config: Litz braid
Termination: Canare F-12
Length: 1 Foot
Approximate Materials Cost: $15





[size=large]AKG PORTABLE HEADPHONE CABLE[/size]
Sleeve: Teflon
Conductor: 22 ga. Silver Plated OFC x3
Config: Tri braid
Termination: Canare F-12, Switchcraft Mini XLR
Length: ~1 meter (long enough to run from my pocket to my head)
Approximate Materials Cost: $20


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

[size=large]A LESSON IN LITZ[/size]
The word Litz comes from German word litzendraht, which means "braided wire". Litz is a bundle of multiple insulated strands that has a lower ac resistance than a single strand of the same cross sectional area due to it's configuration. This is due to the reduction of the skin effect (i.e. the current of an ac signal doesn't penetrate all the way into a conductor), but is limited by the mutual coupling between the strands as defined by Jim Lux (http://home.earthlink.net/~jimlux/hv/litz.htm).

 Making your own Litz braid is incredibly easy. Listed below are directions from Dennis Boyle's page: (http://home.att.net/~chimeraone/audiolitzwirebraid.html) 
 The flat braiding technique is simple. It consists of taking the outside right strand and passing over strands into the center of the bundle. Then you take the outside left strand and pass it over strands including the one you just brought into the center. Then you repeat the sequence. Braiding a four strand interconnect works like this. LN is the left side negative lead. LP is the left side positive lead. RP is the right side positive lead. RN is the right side negative lead. The braiding sequence is as follows:

 1. Pass RN over RP
 2. Pass LN over LP and RN
 3. Pass RP over LN
 4. Pass LP over RP and RN
 5. Pass LN over LP
 6. Pass RN over LN and RP
 7. Pass LP over RN
 8. Pass RP over LP and LN

 At the end of this braiding sequence, the strands are oriented exactly like they were at the start of your braiding sequence. The left negative, left positive, right positive and right negative are in the same position for connecting the braid to the exit RCA connector. 

[size=medium]Some more in depth articles:[/size]
 Skin depth and Conductors: http://www.w8ji.com/skindepth.htm
 Charles Sullivan's Optimal Choice for Number of Strands in a Litz-Wire Transformer Winding: http://www.dartmouth.edu/~sullivan/litzwire/litz.html


----------



## djwkjp

highflyin9-
 what kind of wire do you use? i have been looking for some good teflon insulated wire.
 thanks
 dan


----------



## Thaddy

My Canare IC with Switchcraft plugs made by Zemo:


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Pic of orange, green and blue power cords


----------



## Edwood

Some "making of" Pics.

*1/4" K1000 Cable
 22AWG Solid 99.99% Silver, Cotton Sleeve insulated.*

 Was an absolute pain to make. Bare silver wire constantly gets snagged inside the cotton sleeves. I used a little bit of teflon insulation on the end to make it a little easier to silde it through, but it still get's snagged. But I wanted to make an "all out" budget be damned cable. The cable ended up being too thick for the Neutrik connector's "chuck" strain relief, so I had to use dual wall adhesive heatshrink for strain relief. Worked quite well, but it's not as "bulletproof" as Neutrik's.















 Cotton insulated wires braided and then sealed inside a flexible rubber tube. Sealed the ends with liquid electical tape. The very ends of the wires are insulated with teflon (the rest of the cable is not) to keep the seal air tight. 





 Covered exposed silver and solder (after cleaning) with liquid electrical tape. Yes, I know silver oxide is still quite conductive, but I'm going for overkill here.





 Speaking of overkill, I love adhesive heatshrink.





 Same treatment for XLR connector






 This one is a 5 footer. 

 -Ed


----------



## ProFingerSk8er

1 foot silver IC
 24gaug 99.99% silver wire













 ^picture taken with techflex, final IC covered in nylon


----------



## psxguy85

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ProFingerSk8er* 
_1 foot silver IC
 24gaug 99.99% silver wire_

 

BEAUTIFUL WORK!


----------



## Madcat05

yes very nice work profingersk8ter. I hope my ic's can come out that nice.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

In some instances that 1/4" techflex works well as you want to see whats going on behind it, in this case tho I think the nylon looks much better.


----------



## Edwood

It's far more difficult to work with since it doesn't expand as much, but multifilament nylon just looks and feels better.

 -Ed


----------



## gastro54

I performed several studies on the the effects of replacing RCA center conductors with mini-lightsabers. The results were astounding, it's like the music was brought to a whole other level of unprecendented detail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Some Cat5 4-wire Litz




 And some speaker cable that is far too thick to be usefull...


----------



## Prune

I don't think braiding is a good idea, as it doesn't result in small capacitance (which is important for interconnects, whereas inductance is more important for speaker cables). Also, if you are using bare conductors and adding your own insulation, such as a teflon tube, the loose fitting of the sheath means the interconductor spacing varies over the lenght of the cable! Other than for looks, why braid? That's why a coaxial cable seems better, or perhas a spiral carefully wound with regard to spacing, such as in the Venhaus silver spiral on teflon tube recipe. It would be best to have nothing but air between the two conductors, such as attaching them to the insides of a tube, but that's impossible to DIY.

 A note about digital cables for those using Jon Risch's recipe (the Belden cable one). He recommends a second shield around the coaxial cable grounded at the source end only, and with a 0.01 uF capacitor to ground at the other end. Unfortuantely, while that size capacitor is small enough to prevent audio frequencies from using the outer shield as a return path, SPICE simulation shows that a digital interconnect needs a much smaller capacitor to do that, perhaps as much as 100 times as small (S/PDIF and AES3 run at several MHz).


----------



## RnB180

my latest venture, nothing fancy, bare 4s11 in a bi wire configuration, heat shrink and locking bananas.


----------



## thrice

Here's a cable I just whipped up:

 Beldin 22AWG silver coated copper with teflon insulation
 Canare F-09 slim RCA plugs
 Switchcraft right angle jack
 Lots of heatshrink
 Litz braiding for the wires


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Nice work Thrice, I was unaware that Belden made silver plated copper with teflon. I just picked up a 500 foot spool so I won't be needing it anytime soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but it would be nice to know where you sourced it.


----------



## thrice

I got it from Mouser. Part number is:

 566-83005-100-xx (where xx is 01-10 to indicate the color)

 That's a 100' spool for about ~$18 (22AWG). It also comes in 1000' spools.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

[size=large]POWER CORD[/size]
Sleeve: Teflon, Cotton Reinforced Hosing
Conductor: Silver Plated OFC 10ga. x3
Config: Twisted Pair (ground wrapped around outside)
Termination: Marinco 8215 and Wattgate 320
Approximate Materials Cost: $70


----------



## siliconhippo

Where do you guys buy the wires from? 

 thanx


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thrice* 
_Here's a cable I just whipped up:
 Litz braiding for the wires_

 

Pardon my ignorance, what is "Litz Braiding"?


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gastro54* 
_I performed several studies on the the effects of replacing RCA center conductors with mini-lightsabers. The results were astounding, it's like the music was brought to a whole other level of unprecendented detail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_

 

LOL, kind of sucks since it melts right through the RCA connectors.

 Well, unless they're made out of cortosis. 

 I didn't just type that........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scottder* 
_Pardon my ignorance, what is "Litz Braiding"?_

 

It's a way to braid the wires. Scroll up a little bit higher to see Highflyin9's post about it.


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thrice* 
_It's a way to braid the wires. Scroll up a little bit higher to see Highflyin9's post about it._

 

Opps how did I miss that?


----------



## skyskraper

now i know theyre nothing compared to most of the cables you guys have build, but hey you gotta start somewhere right??? i just bought parts off the shelf from altronics. these cables are destined to adorn the 4 (yes four) technics 1200's we have in our studio. 











 note the cheapo plastic rca's next to them. i had some cable lieing around and the connectors cost me next to nothing. so next time someone asks me for an rca, and i know i'll never get it back, i've got something to give them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus theyre always useful to have in your record bag in case something screws up!@#

 oh if you are all interested in our dj setup it's here: 
http://users.bigpond.net.au/xpander/finished2.jpg
http://users.bigpond.net.au/xpander/finished012.jpg
http://users.bigpond.net.au/xpander/finished011.jpg


----------



## RnB180




----------



## scottder

RnB180,

 Nice! are those for a SACD/DVD-A Player?

 Scott


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Nah those are some sweet looking speaker cables (biwire with banana plugs) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice work RnB180!!!


----------



## RnB180

thanks highflyin,

 that is correct they are locking bi-wire speaker cables.


----------



## brschmid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_



_

 

those are gorgeous


----------



## RnB180

thanks, I can make one more set, but my funds are lacking, If you think those are nice, Im contemplating on some very very very fancy looking cables, dressing up cables is the fun part, the money on the other hand is not.


----------



## brschmid

those are plain??wow


----------



## RnB180

ya, i actually have those auctioning, ive auctioned many of my cables, but they always sell at cost, so I do not think i will be selling anymore, i have 12 locking bananas left, just enought for one more bi wire set. I had plans of making dual sleeved cabling, with sleeved leads also, and possibly a wire loom at the base of the leads.


----------



## redshifter

here is a 4 pole 3.5mm plug to 3 pole 3.5mm plug cable i made for a portable dvd-a player. the 4 pole plug is ground, l, r, and interlaced video. i grounded the 0v and video leads at the source end, since it is only for audio (the dvd-a player has a 16:9 lcd). the cable is blue starquad covered in black flextech, the plugs are switchcraft, and kester silver solder. this is only my third cable, and i don't know if this has been tried before. i made this to use with a sr-71 amp, and it works great.


----------



## bg4533

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *redshifter* 
_here is a 4 pole 3.5mm plug to 3 pole 3.5mm plug cable i made for a portable dvd-a player. the 4 pole plug is ground, l, r, and interlaced video. i grounded the 0v and video leads at the source end, since it is only for audio (the dvd-a player has a 16:9 lcd). the cable is blue starquad covered in black flextech, the plugs are switchcraft, and kester silver solder. this is only my third cable, and i don't know if this has been tried before. i made this to use with a sr-71 amp, and it works great._

 

Looks good. What size techflex is that?


----------



## redshifter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bg4533* 
_Looks good. What size techflex is that?_

 

thanks. i think it is 1/8" techflex--it may be another brand though. the smaller gauge sleeve allows the blue to show through.


----------



## paulflowe

All cables are soldered with Kester '44' 63/37, plugs helped by PTFE, and pins treated with Caig Deoxit/Progold.

 Belden 89259 analogue 1m with RCAs and black flex. I have six of them between my processor and power amp, and another to the subwoofer.






 Belden 1695A 0.5m with CuTe bullets and blue flex. Perfect for digital audio or video.






 1m Satellite coax (20AWG copper centre) with 28AWG 99.99% fine silver from Take Five. Covered in purple flex. Made from odds 'n' sods from the garage, really!






 1m all silver (28AWG cotton-covered from VH Audio) as per CVH recipe, except I've used unbleached natural cotton rope covered in PTFE as a base, thus making the cable very flexible. Sounds fabulous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Keep the pictures coming please, ladies and gents...

 Best regards to all,
 Paul.


----------



## Nisbeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulflowe* 
_<snip> Sounds fabulous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Looks that way too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 /U.


 EDIT: Paul, where do you get your cable-making supplies?


----------



## paulflowe

Most of my raw cables are from Take Five audio, though I have also purchased from Dedicated. Flex and heatshrink from Cable Organizer, and bullet plugs from a friend in the USA. The black RCAs are made by Dayton and are from Parts Express. I wholeheartedly recommend all suppliers, especially Take Five, who really go the extra mile to help.

 If you need any supplies, let me know offline!

 Cheers,
 Paul.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Wooh, silver Eichmann Bullets Paul... did you recently win the lottery? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Something is really attractive about that purple techflex, this is the first time I've seen someone use it.


----------



## Nisbeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulflowe* 
_Most of my raw cables are from Take Five audio, though I have also purchased from Dedicated. Flex and heatshrink from Cable Organizer, and bullet plugs from a friend in the USA. The black RCAs are made by Dayton and are from Parts Express. I wholeheartedly recommend all suppliers, especially Take Five, who really go the extra mile to help.

 If you need any supplies, let me know offline!

 Cheers,
 Paul._

 

Thanks for the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't need anything right now, but you might get a PM in month or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 /U.


----------



## paulflowe

highflyin9 - the silver bullets are expensive, that's true - but in my system, to my ears, they make a worthy difference. What's not clear from the picture is that there's white flex over the cable aswell, but it's still really flexible, and really lightweight too. For the satellite coax, the purple flex is stretched quite tightly around the semi-transparent tubing that the copper core and silver wire run through, so it looks a lot lighter in reality. 

 Nisbeth - no problem at all! PM when ready.

 Take care and best wishes,
 Paul


----------



## skyskraper

a few new cables, experimenting with different cables and sleeving:










 they are: 
 1/4" to 1/4" stereo cable made with cat 5, sleeved in croylek 5mm sleeving, altronics gold connectors i had lieing around. 
 mini to mini made with canare L2T2S, croylek black 5mm sleeving, altronics gold connectors.
 mini to mini made with red proel HPC-210 (mmm love that range of colours, and cheap too!), altronics gold connectors.

 hrmm now if i could only figure out a way to use my neutrik mini connectors with the proel or starquad and still make them look pretty....

 edit: fixed the images.


----------



## skyskraper

two balanced cables, proel HPC-210 mic cable with neutrik 3 pin XLR connectors. for my lovely new krk's!!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Heh, those XLRs look like a little red goblin the way they are twisted up. Nice work BTW


----------



## skyskraper

cheers. more mic leads/speaker leads will be coming shortly once ive had a chance to repatch our studio and get the new interface up


----------



## redxix

thanks highflyin9 for all the help, i took some pics with my pda of the cable, but they are kind of blurry. I want to share but apparently there is a file size limit for attachments, and i don't have my own website


----------



## skyskraper

cant u resize em?


----------



## redxix

okay i resized them, but on my own computer 1600X1200, they are really small


 and yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 those are before and after pics of the heat shrinking and melting the chair; my dad was pissed


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Redxix, you should go to photobucket.com and get a free account, then you can link to them directly. Right now they are a little difficult to see.


----------



## redxix

i tried to register, but they only have a buy a premier account button right now. i contacted their customer support though


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I believe ImageShack is basically the same thing, you could try them too.


----------



## ElChupahueso

Quick question for the makers of star quad IC's terminating in mini-plugs: what's the part # on the star quad you're using? Is it the L-4E6S or the L-4E5C? I need to make me a couple of mini-mini ic's so after doing a bit of reading, starquad seemed like the way to go. 

 Thanx.


----------



## commanderkeen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ElChupahueso* 
_Quick question for the makers of star quad IC's terminating in mini-plugs: what's the part # on the star quad you're using? Is it the L-4E6S or the L-4E5C? I need to make me a couple of mini-mini ic's so after doing a bit of reading, starquad seemed like the way to go. 

 Thanx._

 


 It's L-4E6S... you should really check the sticky on making interconnects.


----------



## ElChupahueso

Yeah, funny thing about that, I ended up reading the sticky shortly after i got up this afternoon. A pronounced "D'OH!" was heard coming from me.


----------



## archosman

[size=medium]Made some interconnects with Mogami 2534 microphone cable...[/size]


 [size=medium]As well as 2 AKG K1000 cables for RKV...[/size]


----------



## MD1032

Figured I'd add my Cat5 cable here:










 (I paid 4 bucks a piece for those darn plugs...stupid Radio Shack)









 It works perfectly so far! It's great to have a short cable around.


----------



## skyskraper

mmm turned out looking good man!

 edit, archos: are those the neutrik deluxe black connectors? how do they sound compared to the normal neutriks? i've only used the normal ones to date but am considering getting some black deluxes for my next set of mic/speaker connectors......


----------



## archosman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyskraper* 
_mmm turned out looking good man!

 edit, archos: are those the neutrik deluxe black connectors? how do they sound compared to the normal neutriks? i've only used the normal ones to date but am considering getting some black deluxes for my next set of mic/speaker connectors......_

 


 Yes. They didn't have another standard Neutrik in stock so that's why I went all black. Didn't realise it until later but it kind of maintains the _"black_ motif of the amp! Also made a much longer cable with speaker leads. I thought the stock one sounded a little thin. These sound fantastic.


----------



## skyskraper

excellent. ill grab some next time i order from the neutrik guys. how do u find the mogami compared to say starquad?

 i got a heap of connectors, techflex, and cable on the way so it's almost time to bed down and make some more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 got to make some patch cables for the studio, in a variety of colours of course


----------



## archosman

I've never heard the StarQuad. From what I've read everywhere supposedly the Mogami sounds better than the StarQuad. That's just what I've read. The place I bought it at didn't stock StarQuad so that only left one other choice locally. So far I've been happy with the results.


----------



## skyskraper

cool. im extremely happy with my proel hpc210 i've been using. and 1/3rd the price of starquad too. just bought another 10m of the stuff today to make patch cables. when theyre all done ill post pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im kind of hesitant to move to starquad due to the extra cost but i still would like to try it out.....


----------



## skyskraper

apologies about the lighting. its hella dark in my room at night (black furniture everywhere doesnt help much  wish i could adjust my camera's flash settings also.

 anyway as promised, patchcables. proel hpc210. an assortment of colours. unsure of the connector brand, believe they may be old switchcrafts. set up to run as balanced/stereo cables (never know what you will need in the future, the stereo connectors were cheaper then mono ones coz they were old stock needing to be cleared). coloured so i can easily identify what's connected to what. 

 each color (black, yellow, red, greed, blue, purple) has two cables, one with black shrink on it to identify between left and right or each mono signal (depending on how i route the signals in the soundcard). the red pair runs from the back of my mixer to my old sound card. and the black from my synth to my old soundcard. havent been bothered repatching everything just yet though. 

 new soundcard is an ESI waveterminal 192m. not the most amazing sounding card but for the price, it had all the functions i needed, does everything i need very well. 

 anyway, enough blabbing, here are the pics:



























 i spent the entire day soldering cables. im spent. rsi kicking in.


----------



## drewd

A couple of mini to mini cables - Switchcraft right angle and Canare F-12 with Canare Star Quad and multifilament TechFlex.












 The cable and cover is ever so slightly larger than the diameter of the Switchcraft plugs...it took _forever_ to make that cable!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Any noticable difference in sound quality between the switchcraft and canare connectors? (I doubt there is but I figured I'd ask anyway)


----------



## drewd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *highflyin9* 
_Any noticable difference in sound quality between the switchcraft and canare connectors? (I doubt there is but I figured I'd ask anyway) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nope, not a bit. Pick the one that looks best to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Drew


----------



## Armers

MY first Attempt


----------



## skyskraper

hey armers did u get the techflex locally? nice work btw...


----------



## Armers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyskraper* 
_hey armers did u get the techflex locally? nice work btw..._

 


 Yep, If you want some gimme a yell I'll sell you some.


----------



## rayofsi

that multi-filament techflex looks good on the cables.


----------



## bg4533

Cables to connect my new EMU 1212M to my Pimeta.
 Each cable is 6ft of Canare Starquad terminated in a Canare F10 and F15 plug.


----------



## skyskraper

neutrik nc3-m/f-x, proel hpc210, techflex.
 neutrik (rean?) black and gold 1/8", with techflex, on some weird old canare cable someone gave me a length of


----------



## skyskraper

and another pic 





 excuse not being able to show u the female end of the xlr's, i cbf unpatching them, so hard to get around the back....


----------



## ElChupahueso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drewd* 
_A couple of mini to mini cables - Switchcraft right angle and Canare F-12 with Canare Star Quad and multifilament TechFlex.The cable and cover is ever so slightly larger than the diameter of the Switchcraft plugs...it took forever to make that cable!_

 

Just out of curiosity, on the IC with the F-12's, do you have the strain relief spring underneath the tekflex? Reason why I ask is because today when i was builidng my first one, (YAY! pics to follow with suggestions for the guide), I couldn't get the tekflex to fit under the strain relief, but now i think i might just try sticking the spring underneath it, and heatshrink the ends.....*thinks devious thoughts about building next IC...*

 Decay


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

[size=large]SENN HD600 REWIRE[/size]
Sleeve: Teflon
Conductor: 22ga Silver plated copper
Config: Litz
Termination: Neutrik NP3C-B (Gold Plated) /Senn plugs





[size=large]AKG K240S REWIRE[/size]
Sleeve: Teflon
Conductor: 22ga Silver plated copper
Config: Triple Braid
Termination: Neutrik NP3C-B (Gold Plated) /SW MiniXLR





[size=large]BEYER DT880 REWIRE[/size]
Sleeve: Teflon
Conductor: 22ga Silver plated copper
Config: Litz
Termination: Neutrik NP3C-B (Gold Plated)


----------



## Dreamslacker

My take on the DT-880's. They belong to a friend.
 [size=medium]*BEYER DT-880 RE-WIRED*[/size]

 Wire: 2 x MOGAMI 2534 cable.
 Configuration: Single run of cable per driver.
 Termination: 2 x Neutrik Heavy Duty 3-pin XLR (NC3MX-HD).









 Pretty connectors:


----------



## Daroid

[size=medium]*1/4" TRS -> 2x RCA*[/size]

Cable types:
 Sommer Cable "Galileo 238" (dual conductor) for termination to the TRS. 
 Sommer Cable "The Spirit" (single conductor) for termination to the RCAs.
 Sleeved into a standard RS nylon sleeve and heat-shrinked.

Connectors:
TRS: 1/4" PHX gold-plated jack, stereo, insulated.
RCAs: Cardas AGMO gold plated, not insulated.

Pictures:


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

[size=large]COMPACT RCA TO MINI[/size]
Sleeve: Teflon
Conductor: 
 SIGNAL: 24ga .9999 Silver 
 GROUND: 22ga Silver plated copper
Config: Dual Twisted Pair
Termination: Neutrik ProFi RCAs / Canare F-12
Approximate Materials Cost: $19


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

[size=large]BEYER DT990 REWIRE[/size]
Sleeve: Teflon
Conductor: 22ga Silver plated copper
Config: Litz
Termination: Neutrik NP3C-B (Gold Plated)





[size=large]MB QUART QP-400 REWIRE[/size]
Sleeve: Teflon
Conductor: 22ga Silver plated copper
Config: Litz
Termination: Neutrik NP3C-B (Gold Plated)





[size=large]SILVER PROFI INTERCONNECTS[/size]
Sleeve: Teflon
Conductor: 
 Conductor: 24ga .9999 pure silver
 Ground:22ga Silver plated copper
Config: Twisted Pair
Termination: Neutrik ProFi


----------



## scottder

highflyin9,

 Kudos man, you do some beautiful work. BTW, when do you find time to SLEEP?


----------



## flecom

how much difference did the new cable make on the DT990s?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scottder* 
_highflyin9,
 Kudos man, you do some beautiful work. BTW, when do you find time to SLEEP? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lol, thanks Scottder, compliments on my work always make my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Flecom the DT990s improved about as much as my DT880s did, it added a bit more extension in the treble and a slighty more coherent midrange. Certainly worth the price of admission.


----------



## Illah

*HD600 DIY Custom Cable*

 22 awg Silver Plated Copper, teflon dielectric, military spec
 WBT 4% Silver Solder
 Neutrik Gold Plated Mini
 Litz Braided
 Stock HD600 Plugs

 --Illah


----------



## Illah

*HD555 DIY Custom Cable*

 22 awg Silver Plated Copper, teflon dielectric, military spec
 WBT 4% Silver Solder
 Neutrik Gold Plated Mini
 Litz Braided
 Stock HD555 Gold Pins

 --Illah


----------



## Garbz

Nice HD600 mod. Makes me want to do mine.

 Highflying9 How good are the Neutrik Prof connectors? I'm contemplating buying thoes from a local store or importing a set of WBTs from THLAudio.


----------



## boodi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Illah* 
_*HD555 DIY Custom Cable*

 22 awg Silver Plated Copper, teflon dielectric, military spec
 WBT 4% Silver Solder
 Neutrik Gold Plated Mini
 Litz Braided
 Stock HD555 Gold Pins

 --Illah





_

 

hey it looks good! 
 I'm a 515/555 look fan 
 How do the cable work with the headphones ?


----------



## Illah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boodi* 
_hey it looks good! 
 I'm a 515/555 look fan 
 How do the cable work with the headphones ?_

 

Definetely improved the sound, it's clearer and more detailed. It opened up the sound a bit. It didn't give more bass/treble or anything, but it did add a bit more 'life' to the sound (hope that makes sense, I'm still new to audiophile lingo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 

 Considering many feel the 555/595 are so close in sound, the upgraded cable may have made this into a mini-595!

 --Illah


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Garbz* 
_Nice HD600 mod. Makes me want to do mine.

 Highflying9 How good are the Neutrik Prof connectors? I'm contemplating buying thoes from a local store or importing a set of WBTs from THLAudio._

 

The ProFis are very solid and easy to use, as far as sonic improvements the only RCA I've ever found to make a difference is the Eichmann bullet plugs, although I haven't tried WBTs yet. I made the ProFi interconnects to plug into a sub $200 amp so they don't have to be reference quality.


----------



## MD1032

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MD1032* 
_Figured I'd add my Cat5 cable here:









 (I paid 4 bucks a piece for those darn plugs...stupid Radio Shack)









 It works perfectly so far! It's great to have a short cable around._

 

An update: make sure you keep your wires seperated from electrical contact with one another within the jack!

 Today I took my amp and MD player to the game (I play in the Marching Band) and to my horror, my cable that I constructed a while back didn't work in the left channel! I was a little faulty when I first made it, but jiggling one of the ends fixed it.

 Well this particulat end was kind of a struggle for me. I ended up soldering the ground wire twice because the first time it refused to mkae contact, so the CAT5 cable's blue casing kind of melted where I had the clips on the ground part of the plug clipped to the cable. Well it turns out that some part of this clip was making contact with the left channel, grounding it and obviously giving me nothing. I had to unclip the clip part, just wrap a big piece of electrical tape around the whole junk of blue casing and WHAM! fixed! I also put new tape in between the ground and left and right channels, just in case.

 In conclusion, make sure you keep these suckers seperated, and tape well! Now no amount of jiggling makes the cable stop working, to my pleasure.

 Happy DIY'ing! I like this cable very much, it works perfectly.


----------



## skyskraper

half the cat 5 cables i made ended up chopped up and in the bin. seems the solid core doesn't like to be thrown around the way i throw it around, static applications only from now on!!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

[size=large]2.5' RCA CABLES[/size]
Sleeve: 14 ga. Teflon
Conductor: 24 ga. Pure Silver .9999
Config: TriBraid (one empty)
Termination: Eichmann Bullet Plugs
Approximate Materials Cost: $60/pr.




 I made these to look similar to my Bogdan Silver Princesses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[size=large]1 METER RCA CABLES[/size]
Sleeve: 18 ga. Teflon
Conductor: 24 ga. Pure Silver .9999
Config: TriBraid (one empty)
Termination: Eichmann Bullet Plugs
Approximate Materials Cost: $65/pr.


----------



## silmaauki

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MD1032* 
_In conclusion, make sure you keep these suckers seperated, and tape well! Now no amount of jiggling makes the cable stop working, to my pleasure._

 

I always use epoxy. Filling in epoxy all over inside the plug helps. The connection will not get loosened and the resistance against any mechanical shocks is much better. This prevents any oxidation as well.

 Of course you can't fix it after that. You really need to do it right once.


----------



## nissenos

Very nice work on those rca cables highflyin9! I was wondering where do you buy your Eichmann bullets. Here in Sweden they cost about 65 bucks for two pairs, which I think is quite a lot. So it’s probably worth importing.

 Nice work guys it’s really inspiring


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Hey nissenos, I got my most recent batch of them from HeadFier Jboele, but I believe he has sold all of them already. You may want to try MoonAudio, they should be ~$35 USD for a set of 4. Just a word of warning, if you are new to cablemaking the Eichmanns can be somewhat difficult to work with so here are some reminders:
 1. They melt easily so you need to act quickly when soldering so the pins don't come out of place.
 2. Build up layers of heatshrink underneath the RCA so the collarscrew has something to hold onto
 3. The last layer of heatshrink that goes over the plug (the size is 1/4 i believe) has to come from the back of the plug, it won't slip over the plug from the front because of the sizing. Take this into account before soldering the second plug.


----------



## MD1032

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *silmaauki* 
_I always use epoxy. Filling in epoxy all over inside the plug helps. The connection will not get loosened and the resistance against any mechanical shocks is much better. This prevents any oxidation as well.

 Of course you can't fix it after that. You really need to do it right once. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wow...you know what? I thought about doing that. Now I might just do it. It would be secure as HECK. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bpribadi

Testing RG-179 mini coax for interconnect. I braided the cable with 4x RG-179. The RG-179 is mini coax for high fequency signal normally use in telecom industry. The conductor is silver plated cooper. Looks like the silver layer is quite thick, I hardly see the cooper part. I think the insulator (jacket) is either PTFE of PVC, and I found to be very good, can stand the heat of soldering iron very well, didn't melt of change form.


----------



## commanderkeen

Very Clean bpribadi!!! I like it, I like it A lot.


----------



## scottder

Yes let us know how they sound!


----------



## bpribadi

Unfortunately I don't like the sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Lacks of dynamic, I guess this HF cable is not good for audio, too tightly shielded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Must try again with bare naked silver in teflon


----------



## etherz

.
 .
 bpribadi / What brand connnectors are you using with those...very clean?!
 .
 .


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bpribadi* 
_Unfortunately I don't like the sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lacks of dynamic, I guess this HF cable is not good for audio, too tightly shielded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Must try again with bare naked silver in teflon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Well sometimes you don't know till you try (never know where the next big thing will come from). At least the look pretty.

 PS - I second the question about the connectors.


----------



## bpribadi

Ooopppsss sorry, forgot about the connectors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't know what the brand, looks like OEM connectors (both RCA and mini jack). Bought in Sim Lim Tower, Singapore.


----------



## KZEE

Can anyone tell me if the Beldon magnet wire is oxygen-free copper? If it isn't, is there a similar wire available that is?


----------



## Edwood

Fantastic braiding job, bpribadi.

 -Ed


----------



## Cyrillic

woops wrong thread


----------



## Dreamslacker

Cable: Canare L-4E6S. Quad-conductor with shield.
 Configuration: 2 conductors each for signal and return. Shield connected to ground on one end only.
 Termination: Soldered with Cardas Quad-eutectic silver solder.
 Connectors: Neutrik RCA's (Black) with gold-plated contacts.


 The cable:







 The RCA plugs:







 Neutrik's proprietry cable clamping strain-relief:





 Colours are a little off in the pictures due to lighting conditions. I need to get a polarizing light for picture taking soon. LOL..


----------



## flutie04

my first DIY cable go,

 cat5e cable, nuetrik mini's, metal braid sheilding

 looks cool and sounds pretty darn good imo


----------



## jcollins

is that solid core cat5e wire? I made some almost exactly like that (in fact exactly like that, except with blue flexo and heatshrink on top) and the wires snapped after a few months.


----------



## Illah

*Fully Shielded Mini-RCA Cable*

 - 22 awg. Silver plated copper, stranded wire, teflon dielectric
 - Litz Braid Config
 - Gold plated Neutrik mini
 - Dayton Pro-Fi locking RCA plugs
 - Tinned copper braid sheilding
 - WBT 4% Silver solder
 - Techflex, heatshrink

 --Illah


----------



## Illah

*EMU 0404 1/4" Mono to Stereo Mini-Jack Adapter*

 It's not pretty but it's effective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - 22 awg. Silver plated copper, stranded wire, teflon dielectric
 - Sheilded Mini-Jack
 - Sheilded 1/4" Plugs
 - Tinned copper braid sheilding
 - WBT 4% Silver solder

 --Illah


----------



## Siang

My bad if this has already been answered which it most likely has(I didnt read many of the posts, just gawked at the pictures), but how much do stuff like this cost? Was thinkin about picking up an amp for my portable, maybe an SR-71, and might soon thereafter get some cables made up. Maybe the canare starquad with straight 1/4" to 1/4" connectors, and where might one go to get something like this made?


----------



## seiko_citizen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Illah* 
_*EMU 0404 1/4" Mono to Stereo Mini-Jack Adapter*

 It's not pretty but it's effective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - 22 awg. Silver plated copper, stranded wire, teflon dielectric
 - Sheilded Mini-Jack
 - Sheilded 1/4" Plugs
 - Tinned copper braid sheilding
 - WBT 4% Silver solder

 --Illah




_

 

To be honest. who really cares if the plug looks ugly? Your not going to sell it right? As long as it suits your needs then it is OK


----------



## Jam_Master_J

SR-325 re-cable.

 4 runs of 20 AWG silver-plated wire (2 per driver).
 Vampire Wire 1/4" connector
 plus flex-tech and some heatshrink.







 Edit: Here's an updated pic in better conditions:


----------



## Garbz

My first effort.

 - The most expensive generic connectors I could find. 
 - 99.99% 24GA solid wire (2 per cable)
 - A ferrite core heatshrinked onto the cable.
 - The cable itself is air-dielectric coaxial cable with the black cover, and ground shielding removed. (wires were simple pushed in through air holes, and the copper is still floating unconnected in the centre to make the cable ridgid).







 Sounds great. A bit brighter then the copper cable I was using. Suits the dark Hd580s quite nicely.


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jam_Master_J* 
_SR-325 re-cable.

 4 runs of 20 AWG silver-plated wire (2 per driver).
 Vampire Wire 1/4" connector
 plus flex-tech and some heatshrink._

 

How did it effect the sound?


----------



## seiko_citizen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Garbz* 
_My first effort.
 ...
 - The most expensive generic connectors I could find. 
 ..._

 

you do know that most expensive does not really mean best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. No offence intended


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Quote:


 How did it effect the sound? 
 

Its tough to say. I did notice differences, but without being able to A/B compare I can't say for sure that the differences were caused by a psychological effect. Anyway, with that out of the way:
 The highs seemed moderately more detailed and clear. Not really louder, but less grainy. As well, the mids seem more lifelike. Bass seems more or less the same.

 -JMJ


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jam_Master_J* 
_Its tough to say. I did notice differences, but without being able to A/B compare I can't say for sure that the differences were caused by a psychological effect. Anyway, with that out of the way:
 The highs seemed moderately more detailed and clear. Not really louder, but less grainy. As well, the mids seem more lifelike. Bass seems more or less the same.

 -JMJ_

 

Well as long as you're happy with the results, that's what counts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's a very modded 325 in any case


----------



## Garbz

Lol indeed the most expensive does not mean best. However given that the gold on the next line down quite literally rubbed off the connectors, and the fact they cost only $3 each I thought, why not go crazy. 

 I currently still have no faith in expensive connectors for better sound, although the amp I'm using now would be the one to test that theory with.


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Quote:


 Well as long as you're happy with the results, that's what counts That's a very modded 325 in any case 
 

Thanks. 

 In fact, I find myself enjoying the overall quality of the cable more than the actual sonic benefits. It's hard to tell from the pics, the whole thing is very solid (I actually impressed myself). As well, my new cable doesn't have those annoying microphonics where the cord enters the cup as it is big enough to completely fill the hole.

 -JMJ


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jam_Master_J* 
_In fact, I find myself enjoying the overall quality of the cable more than the actual sonic benefits._

 

For me that's a minor annoyance to DIY headphone cables, it's very noticable during listening so if it's not perfect it will drive you crazy until you pull it apart and rebuild it


----------



## Jam_Master_J

There is one part of the cable that I'm still going to work on a bit - the "Y". You can't tell from the pic but I'm not 100% happy with the way the heatshrink formed it is a bit pinched looking in one spot. I'll think I'll try a suggestion I saw on here before: Taking a small piece of small diameter pipe and covering the "Y" with that and heatshrinking that piece onto the cable.


----------



## PYROTAK

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jam_Master_J* 
_There is one part of the cable that I'm still going to work on a bit - the "Y". You can't tell from the pic but I'm not 100% happy with the way the heatshrink formed it is a bit pinched looking in one spot. I'll think I'll try a suggestion I saw on here before: Taking a small piece of small diameter pipe and covering the "Y" with that and heatshrinking that piece onto the cable._

 

yup thats what i do, and it looks fantastic.


----------



## PYROTAK

old build.

 orange starquad, white techflex, dually canare f10s and single canare f12


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Any chance we could have another pic Pyro so we could see the heatshrunk pipe on there?


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Yes, I too would also be interested in a good picture of what this alternate way of doing a "Y" looks like.


----------



## PYROTAK

here ya go


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Thanks for the pic.

 That looks really good. I think I'll add it to my bag of tricks. I'm going to do small batch of cables soon too. I'm building a nice set of RCAs that are nice and long so I don't have to get off my butt to adjust the volume on my amp(Do you guys think Eichmann Bullets would be overkill for my setup?), as well I'm building 6 RCAs for the 5.1 connection from my Pioneer DVD player to my Pioneer reciever. I'm thinking I'll have them running all together in large diameter techflex(I think 3/4" or 1" should do it) and then doing a pipe piece and having them break out into 6 individual connections(each in a layer of thinner tech-flex). Probably gonna use these connectors for the termination since I don't want to go poor buying all 12 connectors.

 -JMJ


----------



## PYROTAK

im going to go ahead and say bullets are overkill you crazy person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 what wire are you using for your rcas?

 canare lv77s? drool. or the uber canare 4s11 14 gauge starquad muahahhahaa...im not sure if those two things are real flexible though.....but the lv77s has shielding +++++++, its what i make my subwoofer cables with


----------



## Jam_Master_J

I'm using 20 AWG silver-plated, teflon coated wire. I bought a thousand feet so even after my headphone re-cable, I still have a small amount availible to use.


----------



## individual6891

Which would be audibly better?

 4Way Litz Braided Cable using teflon coated silver plated copper stranded wire?

 Or

 Starquad Cabling?


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Both are good, but I'd think the silver-plated would have the edge in overall sound-quality.


----------



## thrawn86

my latest venture, crappy pic though.

 bare star quad, standard 1/8" --> 1/4"


----------



## bg4533

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *individual6891* 
_Which would be audibly better?

 4Way Linkwitz Braided Cable using teflon coated silver plated copper stranded wire?

 Or

 Starquad Cabling?_

 

You mean Litz braided?

 I would go with your own cable for sound quality. If you have big problems with interference the starquad cable might be better though.


----------



## individual6891

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bg4533* 
_You mean Litz braided?

 I would go with your own cable for sound quality. If you have big problems with interference the starquad cable might be better though._

 

Aye, my bad - post edited


----------



## palchiu

Dear All,
 This my first time DIY wires, just using cheap silver wires and cheap connectors.









 A question to dear highflyin9, where you got the beautiful orange headphone cable clip(or it call cable holder)? I can not find it in Taiwan, would you please tell me where can find them? It looks very useful !!!

 Happy New Year 2005 to all!


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *palchiu* 
_Dear All,
 This my first time DIY wires, just using cheap silver wires and cheap connectors._

 

Is there such a thing as "cheap" silver wire?


----------



## palchiu

Hi End pure silver wires were very expansive in Taiwan, almost of them were 10 times expansive then I used.
 So, I found these "cheap" silver wires (3.1 USD per meter) for training.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *palchiu* 
_A question to dear highfly9, where you got the beautiful orange headphone cable clip(or it call cable holder)? I can not find it in Taiwan, would you please tell me where can find them? It looks very useful!!_

 

Hi there Palchiu, very nice work! The orange clips are called CableCuffs, I'm totally sold on them. Places like HomeDepot and CableOrganizer.com sell them.


----------



## palchiu

Dear Highflyin9,

 Thanks for your informations!
 Hope I can finish the headphone rewire job like you did!

 Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pal Chiu


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

[size=large]AKG K501 REWIRE[/size]
Sleeve: Teflon
Conductor: 22ga Silver plated copper
Config: Litz
Termination: Neutrik NP3C-BAG


----------



## scottder

highflyin9,

 The only question I have is this....is there ANYTHING in your house you haven't rewired?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Yes, my Alessandros, they are perfect as-is


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Quote:


 highflyin9, The only question I have is this....is there ANYTHING in your house you haven't rewired? 
 

I can see it now...

  Quote:


 Re-cabled Black and Decker toaster... 
 



  Quote:


 Yes, my Alessandros, they are perfect as-is 
 

Really? Well actually I must say that the Grado stock cable isn't bad. Since my 325s were the studio retired ones from Veritas a re-cable made a bit more sense. However, I find the microphonics off the stock Grado cable a bit annoying. As well, the whole cord from the "y" assembly up seems to get badly twisted with normal use for me.


----------



## aerius

Senn 580/600/650 dual mono cable for use with balanced headphone amps. Uses Cat 6 network cable spliced onto the Senn connectors and a 4 pin XLR plug on the other end.


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Here's an old cable but I don't think I've posted it yet. This cables use starquad wire, HGA connectors and tech-flex, they connect my home source to the PIMETA(my old Ms-1s and PIMETA are also pictured):





 Here are some cables I whipped up last night out of stuff I had laying around:

 The first one is a set of RCAs to connect my Karma to my PIMETA when I want to move my rig around. Just cheap RS connectors and wire but it doesn't sound too bad:





 Heres a dual RCA to 1/4" connector I made too. I decided to find some use for the old grado "y" in my old cable. RS connectors, Grado cable, Vampire Wire connector:


----------



## paulflowe

A little off-topic, sorry, but I am in 'smug mode' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pic 1 : Took ages to make this one properly. Have since dropped the RCAs and have started using a good quality german RCA connector (aswell as Eichmanns - IMHO the best there is.)






 Sold it to a very happy 'customer' - for far more than it cost to make it, financially anyway 

 Pic 2 : Palladium cable (currently in use as my centre analogue pre-out from my Lexicon processor to my ATi power amplifier.) Basic double-helix design with copper braid, all teflon dielectric, bullets, and a nice braid that was a freebie sample. Dialogue has never been so clear and never had such a deep soundstage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Next project is a ma-hoo-sive mains cable for my power amplifier. 

 Paul.


----------



## koladd

Cable: 16 AWG silver plated copper with teflon insulation, 2 strands for each signal line.
 Connector: gold plated RCA connectors

 Need a short cable to connect my PPA to my laptop and desktop in the office. This one sounds pretty nice, very detailed probably due to silver plated copper. Braiding took a bit effor since Teflon is so slick.


----------



## thrawn86

1/4" > 1/8" I made for a friend here. Right at 10$ cost.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I've made a couple revisions to my Senn cable since I posted the original. A second layer of techflex was added, the Y-split was simplified and the leads to the headphone were heatshrunk rather than techflexed for what I think is a more professional look.


----------



## skyskraper

do you find the heatshrink to be too stiff for the Y leads?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

The silver plated wires are already somewhat stiff, I didn't really notice any added inflexibility from the heatshrink.


----------



## individual6891

What guage wire did you use there highflyin?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

It's 22 gauge silver plated copper in teflon. Anything from 20-24 is pretty ideal IMO for ICs and HPCs.


----------



## infiskik

just picked up some sivler cable to recable some can, as practice for expensive ones.

 anywho i made this cable today fora purpse, literally 20 mins after i finished it i no longer needed it. wait and see if need it at all, then maybe sell it.

 55" Straight SwitchCraft minis, canare SQ(black), black techflex, HeatShrink, and a custom touch


----------



## strogg

0404 -> 2x RCA and 1/8" jack cable:


----------



## Romanee

highflyin9 --

 How would you describe the difference in sound between the K501's stock cable and your new cable? Some silver ICs I have did go through changes during a burn-in period ... how about your new 501 cables? 

 I rarely see any reference to K501 recable and I am interested to know. I'm very happy with my 501s with the stock cable, but if recable provides a significant improvement it's worth considering.

 Regards,
 Peter


----------



## Syzygies

My first keeper:










 Pretty basic, but it does sound better than what I was using. A Parts Express order:

 12 092-157 NEUTRIK NYS231B 3.5mm STEREO PLUG $1.32 $15.84 

 ...and silver-plated copper teflon wire from eBay, Litz braided, covered with heat shrink tubing. Soldered at 500 F on a Weller WESD51, using a 1/32" tip and .015 dia silver-bearing solder. Remember to leave one wire long as a lead wire to pull through the tube! This came out well enough to give me the confidence to go do the surface mount work on my MINT. 

 As a student of you alll, I wish that you'd post more "money" shots before you clothe your work. This is the internet after all! The insides are the hard part for newbies like me to learn.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Romanee* 
_highflyin9 -- How would you describe the difference in sound between the K501's stock cable and your new cable? Some silver ICs I have did go through changes during a burn-in period ... how about your new 501 cables? Regards,
 Peter_

 

Hi there Peter, the K501 cable is silver plated copper rather than pure silver, I'm not really than crazy about pure silver in headphone cables although I like it in ICs. The K501s have only had about 25 hours of burn in time since I recabled them, but I noticed a slight increase in bass performance, wheras all other frequencies sounded relatively similar. I was worried that the already somewhat bright nature of the K501s would be increased with the added silver content in the cable but luckily it was not an issue.


----------



## jerb

infiskik, when you say "custom" i assume your talking about the symbols on your heatshrink. may i ask how you did that?


----------



## tsplash75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jerb* 
_infiskik, when you say "custom" i assume your talking about the symbols on your heatshrink. may i ask how you did that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

a silver pen would do that quite well.


----------



## jerb

Quote:


 a silver pen would do that quite well. 
 

as in the element silver or the color silver? would a metalic paint marker work?


----------



## infiskik

paint pen, metalic ink pens im sure would work....that was just that silver sharpie.

  Quote:


 As a student of you alll, I wish that you'd post more "money" shots before you clothe your work. This is the internet after all! The insides are the hard part for newbies like me to learn. 
 

ive got a ton of my solder shots but figure they are boring...you can check the original DIY cable guide and see some of my photos that brschmid put into his guide.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *highflyin9* 
_Hi there Peter, the K501 cable is silver plated copper rather than pure silver, I'm not really than crazy about pure silver in headphone cables although I like it in ICs. The K501s have only had about 25 hours of burn in time since I recabled them, but I noticed a slight increase in bass performance, wheras all other frequencies sounded relatively similar. I was worried that the already somewhat bright nature of the K501s would be increased with the added silver content in the cable but luckily it was not an issue._

 

Thanks for the comments. I'd find it interesting to hear what further thoughts you might have when the cable is fully matured.


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Quote:


 Hi there Peter, the K501 cable is silver plated copper rather than pure silver, I'm not really than crazy about pure silver in headphone cables although I like it in ICs. The K501s have only had about 25 hours of burn in time since I recabled them, but I noticed a slight increase in bass performance, wheras all other frequencies sounded relatively similar. I was worried that the already somewhat bright nature of the K501s would be increased with the added silver content in the cable but luckily it was not an issue. 
 

That's interesting. With my re-cabled 325s I found the bass stayed the same while the other frequencies improved.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

It's almost a roll of the dice as far as what might change for a rewire, I suppose that increasing the gauge is allowing more low frequencies to make their way to the cans, the DT770s had a similar increase in bass when rewired. I'm pretty suprised that the high end didn't change noticably with the added silver but it goes to show you that rewires aren't always predictable.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Made a new Mini to RCA for someone. Figured I'd post a pic


----------



## individual6891

Just a quick HD497 replacement cable (my old one snapped at the connectors, grrr fragile as hell). Isn't quite finished yet as wider heatshrink hasn't turned up yet. It will be used for the headphone connectors and the Y-split maybe.






 More pictures soon


----------



## Enverxis

Would it be worth getting my MS-2 recabled just for the hell of it ?
 i know the stock grado cable aint bad

 I cant afford to send it to Headphile for a recable, but my friends dad would be able to perform a recable on it ?

 If its not worth It I wont worry
 If so, whats the best cable to use that I could get in Australia ?


----------



## seiko_citizen

I dont know much in Bendigo, but maybe some Canare's might do the job


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Cardas 300B interconnects
 Length: 2 feet
 RCA terminations: Cardas GRMO
 Cable: Cardas 300B Microtwin




 These are my own homemade 300B interconnects. PercyAudio was the only place I could find the 300B interconnect cable in bulk. Total cost on these buggers was about $60 for the pair, although I would happily pay the extra to have Cardas terminate them for me as the Cardas RCAs were the most difficult plugs I've even had the pleasure of using. If you want the dirty details check out this thread: http://www4.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104358


----------



## Earwax

Green teflon covered silver-plated copper, braided, covered with 1/8 inch standard techflex. 

 Left one has cheap generic connectors, one on the right has Neutrik 1/8 inch.


----------



## Oink1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *highflyin9* 
_Cardas 300B interconnects
 Length: 2 feet
 RCA terminations: Cardas GRMO
 Cable: Cardas 300B Microtwin




 These are my own homemade 300B interconnects. PercyAudio was the only place I could find the 300B interconnect cable in bulk. Total cost on these buggers was about $60 for the pair, although I would happily pay the extra to have Cardas terminate them for me as the Cardas RCAs were the most difficult plugs I've even had the pleasure of using. If you want the dirty details check out this thread: http://www4.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104358



_

 


 Nice work Bryan - can't wait for you to create my din>phono cable!


----------



## infiskik

So, ive wanted to try and recable some headphones, and while ive yet to get a pair to recable i did how ever make a cable. first attempt at it, my Y split got a bit messing doesnt look to bad, at least for a first attempt. As i wirite this, i realize i could have made the entire cable from 1 single piece of cable, but i went for a 3 piece set up.(main, left ear and right ear). i have no idea how it will sound, hoping someone here can tell me how "canare star quad" affects or effects the sound, better or worse. so with out further ado.

 6ft. plug tip to driver solder points
 canare star quad copper cable
 switch craft straight plug
 techflex and headshrink.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infiskik* 
_I have no idea how it will sound, hoping someone here can tell me how "canare star quad" affects or effects the sound, better or worse_

 

Infiskik, the Canare Starquad's definently on the warm side of the spectrum, even moreso than some of the other pure copper wires I've tried. Nice work BTW


----------



## infiskik

Thanks! with your work that means enough to make it all seem worth it.

 plus thank you for the info.

 and you use mostly silver plated copper...where do you get that wire, i ordered smoe HGA silver braid for some interconnects or another headphone cable, and some bulk 22ga silver wire. but dont know where to get silver plated. id like to try it, and hope its cheaper then the HGA pure silver stuff.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Yeah it's a lot cheaper, you can expect to pay about 15-20 cents a foot or tops on silver plated copper in teflon wire (for 20-24 gauge). I generally find mine on Ebay where there seems to be an endless supply of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also Thrice had found that Belden makes it and it can be had on Markertek.


----------



## RnB180

.


----------



## infiskik

whoohooo another makertek order for me!! that makes like 20 something now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they kill you in S/H my only complaint.

 and thanks again...

 an RnB looks like you sripped to much wire and its not in the barrel i had that problem once too  on my 2nd cable...


----------



## RnB180

.


----------



## Nisbeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infiskik* 
_whoohooo another makertek order for me!! that makes like 20 something now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they kill you in S/H my only complaint._

 

I was going to order a pile of cable-making supplies from Markertek until they quoted me $100+ in shipping for a package weighing 10 lbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 /U.

 EDIT: So if anyone has some spare switchcraft RCA's I'm interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT #2: infiskik, this is a bit OT for the cable gallery, YGPM instead


----------



## infiskik

ohhh to your location that is rough. i thought the 15 bucks i normally pay was bad...

 any a little off topic your PPA amp has to be one of the most beautifull ones ive seen around. do you make for others or no?


----------



## Xanteen

Here's my first shot at making a cable. It's to run from my iPod to my cMoy. Canare mini-quad, 1/4" Techflex, Switchcraft plugs.

 OH- and it worked!


----------



## Ozymand

My trial RCA-RCA patch cable. Both the wire and the connectors are eBay specials (18 AWG shielded OFC copper cable, gold-plated brass with gunmetal metal body RCAs). Signal is using the center conductor, and sheild is shield. 

 Sorry about the poor picture quality, but using my webcam to take pics. Also got a shot of the internals of it. Seems to work fine, so I can't complain thus yet.


----------



## infiskik

nice looking plugs, link maybe?

 also im trying to find a happy medium of price/quality/and looks for some RCAs, i like the rhodium HGA ones btu a bit steep at 9 a pop, anyone recommend some stylish RCAs in the 4-6 per range?


----------



## tiberian

partsconnextion has a bunch of cheapie rcas. some of them look pretty decent to me...


----------



## Ozymand

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infiskik* 
_nice looking plugs, link maybe?

 also im trying to find a happy medium of price/quality/and looks for some RCAs, i like the rhodium HGA ones btu a bit steep at 9 a pop, anyone recommend some stylish RCAs in the 4-6 per range?_

 

If you're asking me about my RCA plugs, here's a link (eBay) to an expired auction of his. If you dig through his eBay store, you'll find he sells quite a lot of other stuff as well (replica Neutrik stuff included). And when I said they're eBay specials, they are... hehehe.. the RCAs are going for 8 for $11. At that price, figure if I screw something up it'll be a cheap mistake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was thinking of ordering from PartsConexxion, but I was initially put off by having to print and fill out an order form then fax or email it in. They do seem to have some nice stuff.. the replical WBT plugs I was thinking of ordering.


----------



## RnB180

that guy is a good seller.

 Anyone ever try his jumbo plugs and locking plugs?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

More of the stuff HeadFiers love... a Mini to Mini and Mini to RCA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 And some made from Cardas 300B wire...


----------



## RnB180

.


----------



## Magsy

A EMU 0404 cable to 2 RCA's and some HD580 cables using the plugs from the groupbuy. Canare Starquad and Neutrik plugs!

 More info on cutting the Sennheiser plugs here : http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...&postcount=105


----------



## individual6891

Looking good magsy.

 Have you considered heatshrinking the HD650 connectors?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

5 Pin to RCA Interconnect for my good friend Oink


----------



## Oink1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *highflyin9* 
_5 Pin to RCA Interconnect for my good friend Oink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 

w00tage! - Custom goodness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a happy Head-Fi'er


----------



## doobooloo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *highflyin9* 
_More of the stuff HeadFiers love... a Mini to Mini and Mini to RCA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 And some made from Cardas 300B wire...



_

 

Wow! How does the Cardas 300B wire sound?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Warm and smooth, a very nice combination, I'll soon be recabling my MS-2s with Cardas smurf cable I purchased from Drew @ Moonaudio so stay tuned


----------



## Ozymand

Here's another two more attempts at a cable.. one a mini-mini, another a mini-RCAs. Both of them making use of stranded 20 AWG silver-clad-copper with teflon jacket, more eBay special RCA jacks, and gold-plated Radio Shack jacks (waiting for Parts Express to get in their shipment of Neutrik parts). The mini-mini is using a 4-wire Litz braid, the mini-RCA is a plain twisted pair.

 Think I'm getting the hang of this cable fabrication...


----------



## sr20dem0n

alright well after reading this and a few other threads I'm convinced I want to start trying this out myself. One question I had though, for rca to rca, rca to mini, and mini to mini, is canare starquad or braided, teflon coated, silver plated ofc better?


----------



## individual6891

Warm sounding = starquad

 Detailed sounding (some may even say bright) = PTFE insulated silver plated copper


----------



## RnB180

.


----------



## sr20dem0n

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *individual6891* 
_Warm sounding = starquad

 Detailed sounding (some may even say bright) = PTFE insulated silver plated copper_

 

what about as far as noise rejection goes?

 is the braided teflon ofc pretty susceptable to interference? The RS cables I'm using now pick up a hum, and I really want to make sure I don't have that problem with these.


----------



## RnB180

.


----------



## doobooloo

Nice work RnB!

 Did you braid the wires yourself? They look very neat.


----------



## RnB180

.


----------



## pne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ozymand* 
_If you're asking me about my RCA plugs, here's a link (eBay) to an expired auction of his. If you dig through his eBay store, you'll find he sells quite a lot of other stuff as well (replica Neutrik stuff included). And when I said they're eBay specials, they are... hehehe.. the RCAs are going for 8 for $11. At that price, figure if I screw something up it'll be a cheap mistake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was thinking of ordering from PartsConexxion, but I was initially put off by having to print and fill out an order form then fax or email it in. They do seem to have some nice stuff.. the replical WBT plugs I was thinking of ordering._

 

those are a steal! unfortunately he only ships in the USA. Would anyone be willing to act as a middleman and ship these to me? Or maybe if you bought the 8 pack and have a couple extra laying around I could buy them off you?


----------



## Ozymand

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pne* 
_those are a steal! unfortunately he only ships in the USA. Would anyone be willing to act as a middleman and ship these to me? Or maybe if you bought the 8 pack and have a couple extra laying around I could buy them off you?_

 

YGPM.. taking this discussion off-line.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

1/8" right angle male to 1/4" locking female adapter cable


----------



## RnB180

sweet, is that chrome sleeving? do you have anything covering it, due to its conductive nature?


----------



## RnB180

.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_sweet, is that chrome sleeving? do you have anything covering it, due to its conductive nature?_

 

Yes glorious chrome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not conductive tho so nothing to worry about.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *highflyin9* 
_Yes glorious chrome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not conductive tho so nothing to worry about._

 


 which one do you use?

 I know the techflex version is conductive, there is a warning on the back on the packaging that states the flexing is indeed conductive and may also prove a bit of shielding.

 I dont know how conductive it is though. but if you found one that is not conductive, Id be highly interested, I want to make some shimmering cables


----------



## RnB180

.


----------



## Ozymand

RnB, who did you source your 26 AWG wire on eBay from? I'm using 20 AWG wire for now, but I'm finding it to be a bit too bulky to fit through some of the strain reliefs on the plugs.


----------



## RnB180

some guy named navships or something, type teflon silver in the search and you should find him.

 the wire I bought was teflon 26 awg solid silver plated copper.

 since its solid wiring its a snap to solder, and has zero danger of strand jumping.

 Edit: shielded dual lead teflon insulated silver plated copper cable is on order..

 expect to see some shimmering locking RCA interconnects in a couple of weeks


----------



## individual6891

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_some guy named navships or something, type teflon silver in the search and you should find him.

 the wire I bought was teflon 26 awg solid silver plated copper.

 since its solid wiring its a snap to solder, and has zero danger of strand jumping.

 Edit: shielded dual lead teflon insulated silver plated copper cable is on order..

 expect to see some shimmering locking RCA interconnects in a couple of weeks_

 

http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQsassZnavships


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *etherz* 
_.
 .
 bpribadi / What brand connnectors are you using with those...very clean?!
 .
 ._

 


 someone names paraquip on ebay, same guy mentioned a couple of posts back sells those plugs. They didnt look lthat great though under the hood, does look too tight of a connection.


----------



## RnB180

.


----------



## scottder

Been following this thread for a while and I think I have noticed somthing. Making cables is addictive, isn't it? I have yet to do it myself, but one of these days (need to get a decent iron). Time to start a support group?


----------



## RnB180

.


----------



## RnB180

.


----------



## Hase

RnB180, do you do anything but make cables all day long? How long have you been doing this?

 Also, I need a multimeter as I am looking to begin building my own cables. I am in very poor student mode now (I really need to stop after I finish this last degree) and see them for as little as $16 (US) at Wal-mart. Would this be sufficient? What is the cheapest one I could by that would work for cable testing and maybe a little light amp manufacturing?

 Thanks and Prost!


----------



## RnB180

I dunno, I guess one with a continuity or resitance check would do.

 I dont make cables all day, I just bought a roll of silver copper solid core teflon wire, some plugs from partsexpress and some surplus flexing and heat shrink I had prior.

 and began to make them for fun, I dont even need any of these, probably the only one I need is the headphone extension. but all the others are just made for fun.


----------



## RnB180

.


----------



## RnB180

.


----------



## Vendeko

Where can I get a spool of silver plated oxygen free copper wire, and gold plated straight neutrik mini plugs?


----------



## sr20dem0n

neutrik is on www.partsexpress.com

 silver ofc is on ebay, just run a search for "silver teflon", you would probably want 20-24awg


----------



## skyskraper

i thought some of you cable guys might be interested in this little connector i picked up today






 nice and small, very sleek looking, and looks easy to work with, we'll find out soon. the best bit was it cost less then half the price of the neutrik np3c in oz

 according to amphenol australia's website it's also available in black and black w/gold although they didnt have any in stock at my store just then.


----------



## skyskraper

now here's what it looks like when its on a cable. 






 i like it coz its light, easy to handle, small, cheap, easy to work with. will defn be getting some more of these!


----------



## Ozymand

Skyscraper,

 The plugs in this auction (ebay.com), are they the same plugs as the ones you have in your pictures? If so, think I'll try those for the next cable I'll build..


----------



## skyskraper

im pretty sure theyre the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damn good price on them there too!

 mine cost me $4.50usd, which is quite reasonable for australia in small quantities, considering the np3c costs $9-10usd over here.


----------



## skyskraper

as a side note, those ones are the better options then the ones in this auction. the ones in the auction i listed, are actually a fair bit bigger physically....


----------



## Ozymand

Thanks for the info, now I feel more comfortable buying those.


----------



## ctbarker32

I have been lurking for a while and have so enjoyed the cable "eye candy". I've been making cables on and off for years but have gotten reinvigorated and have embarked on some new cables.

 Here are some pics of just completed analog cables using Belden 89259 and Pomona RCA plugs. The Pomona plugs are new to me and seem to be a great bargain at a little over $1 each. You can order here:

Pomona RCA Plugs 











 Thanks to all the wonderful image posters!

 -CB


----------



## RnB180

some older pics of my diy speaker cables, I can recall if I posted these pics in this thread yet?


----------



## RnB180

.


----------



## scottder

I'm starting to wonder when RnB180 sleeps.


----------



## RnB180

sure I do,

 Those cables are now plugged into my sacd player 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ordering a few more different plugs.
 some silver cardas clones I got off Ebay should be arriving soon.


----------



## RnB180

.


----------



## RnB180

EDIT: removed pics due to cloners and fake sellers.


----------



## Turner_Brown

my first diy cable. mini-mini. switchcraft plugs and canare star quad cable


----------



## skyskraper

turner, do you use that setup in your pocket or purely a bag? i ask because, a cable that short, and fat with starquad and techflex isn't likely to be very flexible and im interested to know if its too inflexible for pocket use....


----------



## Turner_Brown

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyskraper* 
_turner, do you use that setup in your pocket or purely a bag? i ask because, a cable that short, and fat with starquad and techflex isn't likely to be very flexible and im interested to know if its too inflexible for pocket use...._

 

oh man, this is so inflexible it isn't even funny. I only use it for desktop use...for on the go I use the cardas cable. And to tell you the truth...as far as my diy cable goes I can't hear a difference...I just use it because I spent the time and money on it.


----------



## RnB180

looks like a table top cable


----------



## Turner_Brown

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_looks like a table top cable_

 


 countertop to be precise. I take all my pictures there because my desktop is so cluddered with **** and cds....(kidding)















 (kind of)


----------



## Thaddy

I'm just curious, what kind of soldering stations do you guys use? I want to get into cable DIY this summer and I plan on getting a Hakko Clone, along with all kinds of cable goodies


----------



## RnB180

btw regarding flexibility,

 skip the star quad and braid 24-26 awg cabling.

 the braid has enough "give" to bend all over the place.


----------



## RnB180

removed due to members with inapproriate intentions


----------



## gordolindsay

Here's my first cabe I've ever done. Well besides a practice one I guess but that was pretty dang ugly. I'm using this to go from my Audigy 2 to my reciever: 









 Had a little mis-hap with the tech-flex and the heatshrink on the mini end. Oh well doesn't affect the sound at all!


----------



## Thaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_I'm just curious, what kind of soldering stations do you guys use? I want to get into cable DIY this summer and I plan on getting a Hakko Clone, along with all kinds of cable goodies
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Anyone? I'm really enjoying some of the new talent around here


----------



## Turner_Brown

I did mine on my kitchen counter with a radioshack pen style soldering iron.


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Turner_Brown* 
_I did mine on my kitchen counter with a radioshack pen style soldering iron._

 

As long as you don't get any solder on the cutlery, it's all good.


----------



## ronstah

*RCA to RCA, coaxial audio cable*
 Cable: Profigold, 99,96% OFC, Cellular PE insulation
 Connectors: Velleman CA053, teflon insulation
 + Graphite PET sleeving


----------



## Ozymand

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_Anyone? I'm really enjoying some of the new talent around here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thaddy, the Hakko clone is quite capable and a nice bit of kit for the price. Not as nice as the Wellers and Metcals at my workplace, but they're also at least 4x the price of the clone. Used it thus far to assemble a few cables and one-and-a-half USB-DACs, and it hasn't missed a beat going between surface mount, through hole, and cabling.


----------



## Hase

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronstah* 
_*RCA to RCA, coaxial audio cable*
 Cable: Profigold, 99,96% OFC, Cellular PE insulation
 Connectors: Velleman CA053, teflon insulation
 + Graphite PET sleeving












_

 

I think these are my new favorites. Very nice Ron.

 Maybe someday I'll be making stuff this nice.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_Anyone? I'm really enjoying some of the new talent around here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I dont use a station, I lie on my carpet and use a plastic storage box lid where I sit the soldering iron, wires strippers, hot knife and heat gun. 

 I feel more comfortable on the floor rather then a table, and I really dislike the helping hands I have, I just use it for the soldering iron holder.

 I use a rat shack soldering iron also.


----------



## RnB180

its officially a cable of the garden hose variety


----------



## ronstah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hase* 
_I think these are my new favorites. Very nice Ron.

 Maybe someday I'll be making stuff this nice._

 

hehe, nice to hear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 thanks


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronstah* 
_hehe, nice to hear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 thanks_

 


 sleek, reminds me of Kimber hero


----------



## RnB180

removed due to members with inapproriate intentions


----------



## RnB180

i feel lonely here, Id like to see more cable contributions to this thread


----------



## RnB180

removed due to members with inapproriate intentions


----------



## RnB180

removed due to members with inapproriate intentions


----------



## RnB180

Do I make too many cables?

 nah...

 next week...

 the BLING BLING cables

 stay tuned.


----------



## Jester

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_Do I make too many cables?

 nah...

 next week...

 the BLING BLING cables

 stay tuned._

 

RnB180,

 You need to clean out your PM storage as it is full! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I tried to send you a PM regarding your interconnects.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jester* 
_RnB180,

 You need to clean out your PM storage as it is full! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried to send you a PM regarding your interconnects._

 


 oops didnt noticed that, my box is all cleaned out. i wonder how many PMs I have missed.


----------



## sr20dem0n

my small contribution

 ~6ft 1/8" extension





 1/4" to 1/8" adaptor





 1/8" to 1/4" adaptor





 short set of rcas


----------



## RnB180

removed due to members with inapproriate intentions


----------



## Hase

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sr20dem0n* 
_my small contribution

 ~6ft 1/8" extension



_

 

Where did you get that female mini? Ive been trying to find one. Maybe I am just over looking them but would appreciate the help.


----------



## sr20dem0n

I got them from www.avcable.com, they were some of the only decent looking ones I was able to find and they were easy to work with, which is definitely a plus.


----------



## RnB180

removed due to members with inapproriate intentions


----------



## RnB180

removed due to members with inapproriate intentions


----------



## individual6891

Looking good there.

 p.s. is it just me or has highflying had a name change?


----------



## Syzygies

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *individual6891* 
_p.s. is it just me or has highflying had a name change? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

HiGHFLYiN9 joined in February, 2004, and posted most recently a few days ago. RnB180 joined in July 2004, and has also been posting regularly. Their posts are sometimes intermingled. They both use photobucket.com to host their pics, and they both do beautiful work. Doesn't make them the same person. Heck, I'd like to imitate their work, when I can get around to figuring out how.


----------



## scottder

RnB180,

 The "Bling" Cables look great!

 Scott


----------



## RnB180

well, Ill be recabling my entire set of sacd cables.

 ordered 6 pairs of cardas slvr connectors from welbournlabs.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

RnB how did you like working with those Cardas connectors? I ordered another set of GRMOs from Welbourne to make another set of 300B interconnects and I think I'm up for the task this time.


----------



## RnB180

those connectors are cardas ebay clones, they didnt cost much less then the real cardas, so I ordered the real ones for my next project.

 12 slvr cardas plugs for 6 set cables for my sacd player.

 difficult to get the silver flux core solder to stick strongly to the barrel, 

 but terminated both cables in about 30-40 minutes, got it right the first time. the 2 connector was a sinch and the 3rd and 4rth were done in a few minutes.

 my next set of cables will be shimmering carpet snakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ordered a length of black beige and spyder flexing to simulate snake skin.

 I plan to run chrome under them so they will shimmer.
 also awaiting a length of 75 ohm canare digital coax and silver lock plugs, will make a silver white coax cable soon too.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Yeah it's just the barrels that are tough, the center is no prob. I figure scoring the inside as Doobooloo said or soldering to that small band as Drew suggested should help things move a lot quicker.


----------



## RnB180

EDIT to avoid confusion.


----------



## RnB180

removed due to members with inapproriate intentions


----------



## Eric1285

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_These are not finished yet, I just plugged the connectors to the end of the cables, have yet to solder, im waiting for avcable to send me my custom heatshrink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/RnBdiy/loklitz2.jpg[/IG]

 [IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/RnBdiy/loklitz.jpg[/IG]

 22 awg silver plated copper, teflon insulated x 4, Litz braid configuration, sleeved with white flex then a second layer ofclear flex for a misty cloudy look, the second flex really helps hold the geometry, and if look closely in the light you can see the vague traces of the litz braid. very classy looking cable[/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


That looks sweet._


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_what I did was solder it to the side of the barrel, right where the opening was <snip>

 I didnt really want to solder it to the bar since id have to do too much bending and twisting._

 

Weird, my LOK plugs had a ground solder pad on the back side of the plug. Took me a while to notice it but I'm glad I did. Way easier than trying to solder to the side of the barrel.

 N


----------



## dbwinger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_Weird, my LOK plugs had a ground solder pad on the back side of the plug. Took me a while to notice it but I'm glad I did. Way easier than trying to solder to the side of the barrel.

 N_

 

He was talking about the Cardas clones he got off of Ebay and not the LOKs he posted above you.


----------



## RnB180

LOL, that post is directed to the ebay cardas clone plug,

 the one below it was the LOK plug, very nice plug. yes the ground bar on the LOK plug is very easy.


----------



## Darwin022

Ok, I know the pics aren't the greatest, I wanted to snap a few quick pictures. I'll hopefully get better pictures later with decent lighting.

 Anway, here is my ~3" mini-> mini (Starquad + switchcraft plugs); and my Grado SR125 rewire (Starquad+ switchcraft 1/8"). Oh, and I kept the "grado regulation length cable"

 All pictures can be found in my gallery here: http://www.coronabeach.net/gallery/audio01/


----------



## RnB180

removed due to members with inapproriate intentions


----------



## RnB180

WOW,
 I just realized you rewired your grados!
 mind filling us in on your experience? Ive been tempted in rewiring my sr-80s.


----------



## Darwin022

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_WOW,
 I just realized you rewired your grados!
 mind filling us in on your experience? Ive been tempted in rewiring my sr-80s._

 

you inspired me:
http://www4.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1281287


----------



## RnB180

Cool!

 rather then zip ties, Im wondering it dual wall heat shrink will work... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my grados will be rewired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 next week rewire grados!


----------



## Darwin022

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_Cool!

 rather then zip ties, Im wondering it dual wall heat shrink will work... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my grados will be rewired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 next week rewire grados!_

 

Well, you only really need one zip tie inside... hell, Grado even just secures them using a zip tie and some glue (pull yours apart, you'll see). As I said over there, they really haven't changed the sound characteristic at all (I haven't given them a good listen though), but they still have the rich, full Grado sound, with 100% less right channel cut out


----------



## Mikey01

I need to find time to get pic's up. However, I just finished the recableing of my DT990's. It's not a "Mini Mouse Tail" (regular size recable) as I put on my DT880's. This time Mini added a "RAT Tail". This is "Mega Overkill". I used two ten foot Mogammi Neglex cables. One for the right cup and one for the left cup. There are two 24ga. wires going to each and every driver post and all the wires have that great Mogammi full copper shielding to it. One shield per side or run of four wires. OFC high grade copper. I allready have bass/detail ammundo so I went for the warmth. They are Techflexed together and split up inside the first cup and the remainder goes over the steal headband, covered by the snap on cushions, and into the second cup. LARGE and FAT? YEP, it is. Heavy? YEP, it is. Sound great? YEP, you bet your boots it does. Plus it has a certain amount of "Mega Kill, Way Cool" factor to it. Future models will come with cable support stands. And maybe a clear vinal tube blue led light strand added in for "WOW" effect.


----------



## RnB180

removed due to members with inapproriate intentions


----------



## ayt999

here's a few things I've made recently. the XLR splitter I see myself using a lot thus the use of silver wire... but the convertors I don't think I'll use much, if at all, thus the use of cheap wire. I'll probably take those apart and reclaim the connectors.

 from the top:
 XLR splitter (NC3FX-HD to two NC3MX-HD) using 99.99% 24AWG solid core silver covered in nylon multifilament, followed by clear techflex.
 NC3FX-HD to NC3FX-HD pair using some cheap stranded copper wire from RadioShack I had around, same sleeve as above. 
 the other half of the pair of XLR splitters
 NC3MX to NC3MX pair using the same cheap RadioShack wire as above, covered with nylon multifilament






 I have some headphone cables too, so I guess I'll post those once I take pictures of them. I don't think XLR connectors are that hard to solder....


----------



## RnB180

LOL ayt999, are you trying to make me feel bad these connectors are giving me such a difficult time? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have to make about 3 more cables


----------



## cetoole

My HD580 rewire, it is 4 runs of teflon coated 22awg silver/copper wire in Litz configuration with Neutrik 1/4" TRS. I still want to tweak it a little, but it is basically done.


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_LOL ayt999, are you trying to make me feel bad these connectors are giving me such a difficult time? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to make about 3 more cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

not really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 might be the cable you use (the small diameter strands of wire I use don't give me much trouble), or it might be that I have no point of reference other than trying to solder 24AWG wire onto LEMO connectors that were made to accept 28 to 30 AWG wire so what I think is relatively fine could actually be time consuming when compared to soldering other stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 did I mention all the headphone cables I've made so far also end in dual XLR connectors? lol


----------



## skyskraper

man xlr's are so easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just practice a bit more with them


----------



## RnB180

My first headphone replace cable, its unterminated, gonne use it for my grado,

 thank God it came out very nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at this point I can convert it to sennheiser, but no senn plugs, so this will go to the sr-80s, IMO this cable is much too classy for the sr-80s


----------



## RnB180

Gallery shots, of the rewired sr-80s






 Unterminated replacement cable


----------



## Darwin022

look good, it was pretty easy, wasn't it?

 Now I want to order more stuff for more cables


----------



## RnB180

yea it was easy, though the stock soldering in the original grado was really crappy. I have problems getting the left signal to stick, not like the silver solder I was used too, this was was just blobbed on. So it was trickey for me since the stock solder sucked IMO, it took seconds to cool. There was soo much solder the Grado factory used it was difficult to get a good mechanical connection, the copper leads had a tendency to float in the pool of solder rather then stay down and cool. took me a few tries hold the lead down with needle nose pliers and the right hand trying to solder and no touch anything else.


 I usually use the flux core rat shack silver solder, I just heat stick cool in less then a second.


----------



## Hase

Are those cables flexible enough or do you get alot of mechanical noise?


----------



## RnB180

that star quad cable is pretty heavy for a headphone cable and the dual flexing makes it a bit stiff. Microphonics isnt an issue. You may hear slight flex micro phonics but I added shrink tubing to areas that absorb most of it. You dont hear any microphonics at all if you are listening to something. You hear light micropphonics if you listen for it and play nothing through the headphones and purposely rub the cable against the corner of table or something.


----------



## JWFokker

Has anyone used one of the Cold Heat soldering irons?

http://www.thinkgeek.com/pcmods/cables/69d3/

 It's quite tempting for people like myself who are prone to burning things, people and myself unintentionally. I have no idea how hot a regular soldering iron gets (or should get for cable making). Is this one hot enough?


----------



## RnB180

Ill have gallery shots up later.

 I just plugged in and it sounds wonderful!

 but then the sony d-11 sounds great with grado, It gives the warmness that the gradoes greatly need. i test it out on more components for critical listening later.

 it does seem to sound airier, 

 dunno how much of it is just in my head.


----------



## RnB180




----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JWFokker* 
_Has anyone used one of the Cold Heat soldering irons?

http://www.thinkgeek.com/pcmods/cables/69d3/

 It's quite tempting for people like myself who are prone to burning things, people and myself unintentionally. I have no idea how hot a regular soldering iron gets (or should get for cable making). Is this one hot enough?_

 

Good question, I think they have been discussed elsewhere in th DIY threads, Rat Shack sells them now too.

 Scott


----------



## devwild

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JWFokker* 
_Has anyone used one of the Cold Heat soldering irons?

http://www.thinkgeek.com/pcmods/cables/69d3/

 It's quite tempting for people like myself who are prone to burning things, people and myself unintentionally. I have no idea how hot a regular soldering iron gets (or should get for cable making). Is this one hot enough?_

 

I'm actually borrowing one now out of curiosity and have played around with it a bit... It's great for small quick stuff cause it really is instant heat and cooling. Because of the nature of the tip (it flows current across a forked tip), it doesn't work for all jobs and you have to be careful with sensitive equipment, because bridging pins with the tip could be fatal to the component.

 For more information on how it actually works, I suggest downloading the manual at www.coldheat.com in the support section. That should help give you an idea if it will be useful to you.

 Edit: side note, ColdHeat is now a Coleman product, so you can also find this in normal stores now sometimes, so you may be able to find it on sale for significantly less than Thinkgeek. Makes it less of an investment, and more of a handy extra tool.


----------



## JWFokker

Interesting. But it doesn't sound like something I'd want to use to recable my Grados. Regular cable making sounds okay though. I'll try to pick one up this week.


----------



## Garbz

First ever mass recabling attempt!!!:

 I just got my first shippment of parts for cabling. 18AWG and 22AWG silver plated copper wire w/ teflon coating. Plugs, and loads of techflex. So here they are with a short spiel after each one:

 I'm a great fan of eichmann cables which I use for my speakers, so i've carried over the eichmann ratio onto my own personal cables.







 Obvious what this is. My hd580s deserved a nice rewire since they now have a nice amp. 18/22AWG wire for GND/Sig respectively, covered in black and clear techflex. Terminated to a cheap and nasty gold plug which is to be replaced with a nice one next week. Oh and other end terminated to senn connectors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 This one runs from my computer to my amp. 18/22AWG silver wire again Covered in black and white techflex, and terminated to a 3.5mm cheap plug and some cheap and nasty RCAs.





 This one runs from my main amp to my headphone amp. 18/22 wire with black/white and red/white techflex. Terminated to Cardas gold plugs.





 My fav from the bunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These run from my cdplayer to main amp. 18/22 wire with Black/Clear and red/clear techflex. Terminated to WBT midline locking plugs which are much nicer to deal with then cardas. I feel like i'm not scraping the gold clean off em.


----------



## RnB180

good job, is that a stain I see on the wbt cables! keep them prestine!

 I like the white mesh look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 regarding the silver copper wire, I suppose you litzed it, but why not just even guages rather then varying?


----------



## RnB180

completed these just now


----------



## Garbz

There is no stain on the cables. It's just coloured techflex covered with clear techflex. I love the end presentation of this combination. It does strange and wonderful things when the light bounces off it just right.

 The two different wire thicknesses 18awg and 22awg are an application of the Eichmann ratio which is used in Eichmann series 4 and 6 interconnects, and the series 2 speaker cables (which I use at home). The theory is by making the ground conducter larger the current flow is eased and sound is improved. In practice they simply sound good and I think a lot of the muddy bass that is normally associated with interconnects is eliminated.

 The ratio is not mentioned on the site however one of the reviews on another site chopped it up and put up the cable specs. 22/18 awg for signal/ground


----------



## JWFokker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Garbz* 
_There is no stain on the cables. It's just coloured techflex covered with clear techflex. I love the end presentation of this combination. It does strange and wonderful things when the light bounces off it just right.

 The two different wire thicknesses 18awg and 22awg are an application of the Eichmann ratio which is used in Eichmann series 4 and 6 interconnects, and the series 2 speaker cables (which I use at home). The theory is by making the ground conducter larger the current flow is eased and sound is improved. In practice they simply sound good and I think a lot of the muddy bass that is normally associated with interconnects is eliminated.

 The ratio is not mentioned on the site however one of the reviews on another site chopped it up and put up the cable specs. 22/18 awg for signal/ground_

 

Sounds like a good idea to me. Your ground can never be too big. Unless of course it's too large to attach.


----------



## RnB180

made this cable for Church


----------



## JWFokker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_Weird, my LOK plugs had a ground solder pad on the back side of the plug. Took me a while to notice it but I'm glad I did. Way easier than trying to solder to the side of the barrel.

 N_

 

Did you get those from Home Grown Audio or is there somewhere less expensive to buy them from?


----------



## devwild

Yet another "my first cable" - still waiting on the missing jack for the others that should have been done by now...

 Simple but effective, Blue canare starquad, Calrad 30-319 male and female jacks, black flexwrap - which as you can see is run over the strain reliefs on the jacks, which show through at the ends.






 The blue just barely peeks through, kind of cool looking. Took longer than it should have, but at least it works and sounds great


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JWFokker* 
_Did you get those from Home Grown Audio or is there somewhere less expensive to buy them from?_

 

Yup, I got them from HGA. They ended up being cheap for me cause the shipped me 4 when I ordered 2! I offered to send them back and they said to just keep them.






 N


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_Yup, I got them from HGA. They ended up being cheap for me cause the shipped me 4 when I ordered 2! I offered to send them back and they said to just keep them.



 N_

 


 Impressive cable you got there!


----------



## n_maher

Coming from you that's high praise! THANKS!

 It came out nicely, although the pictures did not. What can I say, there's two lights in my attic workshop and they just don't cut if for still photography. I want to get all my cables (4 so far) together for a little shoot during the day sometime as the other 3 that I've made ([2] mini-minis and [1] mini-rca) are pretty nice as well. Two of them use orange tech flex covered with the carbon and I really like those. They were for a friend who has an orange fetish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Here's a pic of the two carbon colored cables side by side, one uses two layers, the other just 1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both use Home Grown Audio's Diva braid (4-stranded silver), Neutrik Gold Mini's and of course the LOK's for RCA's.

 Nate


----------



## RnB180

I just made this one right from a personal request,

 I rarely make cables upon request though. I dont like repeating the same cable design, but this solid core wire sounds just too good to not share it with others

 heres a pic


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_Here's a pic of the two carbon colored cables side by side, one uses two layers, the other just 1._

 

Wooh are those heat shrink pants or do my eyes decieve me? A lot of people would love to pick those up if you have a source you'd like to share n_maher


----------



## RnB180

I didnt know there were such a thing as heat shrink pants

 I assume it was just dual wall pinched at the split.


----------



## RnB180

how about these for mini y-split?







 Ill be using these for my mini - RCA cable next week.

 It will be the same design and look as my grado recable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait for markertek to get my order here.


----------



## Garbz

what 3.5mm plug is that?


----------



## skyskraper

looks to be a neutrik/rean. nice and cheap but the ones ive gotten have only been the standard size which only accepts cables up to 4mm OD.


----------



## RnB180

the neutriks are the only 3.55 mini that has a small diamter barrel of acceptable quality. All the other minis with small barrels suck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 neutriks are ok, but I have inspect each plug before I use them.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyskraper* 
_looks to be a neutrik/rean. nice and cheap but the ones ive gotten have only been the standard size which only accepts cables up to 4mm OD._

 

Yeah, but a unibit will fix that quick! For that mini/rca I had to open up the hole quite a bit as I don't like to use heatshrink at the ends of my cable, I like to see the tech flex disappear into the jack.

 Here's an example of the opened up hole (left is only slightly enlarged, right is taken to the max that I would do)






  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Wooh are those heat shrink pants or do my eyes decieve me? A lot of people would love to pick those up if you have a source you'd like to share n_maher_

 

Those are just home brew. I use 3:1 heatshrink so that the pants can be wide enough at the split and still shrink all the way down at the single-sided end. While the glue is still active I use the tip of my needle-nose pliers to gently pinch the wide end together to form the pants. With a little care and some planning it comes out pretty nice. 

 Here's a closeup.






 Nate


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9




----------



## RnB180

Work in progress,

 making myself a longer Y-split, my first one was too short.














 waiting for the marketek order, so I can finish off with the canare slim RCAs,

 gotta wait a week

 this is a pretty beefy cable, it has some weight to it. I like it. IMO one of the better looking cables Ive made so far.


----------



## RnB180

no ones made any new cables lately?


----------



## headchange4u

Here's a new one. I don't think I've seen one of these in this thread yet.

 Ety ER-4p -> ER-4s conversion cable

 Mogami 2534 cable
 Techflex (Spyder)
 2 - 75ohm Vishay/Dale Rn series resistors (handmatched)
 Neutrik 3.5mm male
 Conn 3.5mm female (recommended by Tangent)


----------



## JWFokker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_no ones made any new cables lately?_

 

I ordered 100' of cable but it's yet to arrive. Then there's that camera thing I need.


----------



## RnB180

I purchased 25 feet of spyder flex, didnt look like I thought it would, I thought it was criss cross red on black, but it was only red tracer flex.

 my favorite is still black beige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ill have the completed RCA y splitter with pics at the end of the week, and possibly some headphone extensions.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Don't worry RnB I've been keeping busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 12 Foot TRS to RCA cable using 22 gauge silver plated copper with a thick red teflon jacket.


----------



## RnB180

I like the color scheme!


----------



## RnB180

new gallery shots


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Don't worry RnB I've been keeping busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not to mention this, but it's not really a cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 


 What is that?


----------



## phoenix808

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_




_

 

That's just sick. I love the red/black combo.


----------



## mavis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bpribadi* 
_Testing RG-179 mini coax for interconnect. I braided the cable with 4x RG-179. The RG-179 is mini coax for high fequency signal normally use in telecom industry. The conductor is silver plated cooper. Looks like the silver layer is quite thick, I hardly see the cooper part. I think the insulator (jacket) is either PTFE of PVC, and I found to be very good, can stand the heat of soldering iron very well, didn't melt of change form. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 

OK, I have to clean up this drool now ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd love to get a mini-mini with that kind of cable and those connectors - can anyone make something like that? I'm in love with the teflon cable on my Sensas





 I'd love to get a mini-mini made with that kind of cable. Is it possible?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_What is that?_

 

It's an input output switcher I'm building. Silver signals and silver plated copper grounds from Elna 4 pole switches to Vampire CMF2CB RCAs.


----------



## headchange4u

Here's a locking 1/4" to 3.5mm adapter.

 Starquad cable
 White Techflex
 Neutrix 1/4" female locking connector
 Neutrix 3.5mm male 3.5mm
 Kester silver solder


----------



## headchange4u

Another ER-4p to ER-4s conversion cable custom made for member zdogg.

 Carbon Techflex over Blue Star Quad
 CUI female 3.5mm
 Neutrix 1/4' male
 Kester silver bearing solder






 I must make comment that the conversion cable made with Star Quad sounds much better than Mogami in this application.


----------



## devwild

Finished up my cable for my PC. These two are a set: a 2.5' right angle mini to 1/4" female, and a 6.5' 1/4" extension, making for a total of just over 9'. More starquad, flex, and all switchcraft jacks, sealed off with clear PVC heat shrink.

 In the background is my same mini extension from previously, though I have put some 3:1 clear heatshrink boots on it for added durability. 






 dev*


----------



## RnB180

I finished my home work and had some free play time!

 made a R/A mini for fun right now. Its a clone of a very popular mini cable. I was just experimenting, with the switchcraft right angles. Ill probably use it for my portable pcdp












 Ive also finally finished the Y split.







 I will have gallery pics up later today.


----------



## RnB180

made this one right now, wanted to experiement with mini star quad and first time using striaght switchcraft minis.


----------



## RnB180




----------



## MdRex

2nd attempt at 8-inch mini-mini cable.

 Cheap canare cable and generic plugs.

 Can anyone identify those plugs? I am curious what is it.


----------



## RnB180

made this one.

 gallery pics later.


----------



## RnB180




----------



## sashae

Full Grado SR-325 rewire for 3 sets of phones using Sommer Square quad cable, Cardas 1/4", and dual-layer techflex by my friend Chris and I.




































 (yes, the glue is going to be cleaned up from the button removal


----------



## individual6891

Wow, that grado replacement looks cool !


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Nice work and nice pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to the rewired Grado/Alessandro club.


----------



## RnB180

DP


----------



## RnB180

::must ... resist.... urge to buy MS2 for rewire.....:::

 BTW great rewire job!

 how do you guys take apart the cans?

 I used a screwdrive for mine, but the scratches up the plastic housing, luckily its covered by the pads


----------



## audiomortis

that looks real nice. can you explain how you got your Y joint to look so clean? I'm having some trouble figuring that out.


----------



## RnB180

looks like pinched dual wall.


----------



## individual6891

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *audiomortis* 
_that looks real nice. can you explain how you got your Y joint to look so clean? I'm having some trouble figuring that out._

 

You can use either this:
http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...&postcount=376

 of this:
http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...&postcount=380


----------



## audiomortis

is it just adhesive backed heat shrink that was cut and pinched together then? If so, how do you keep the seams tight while heatshrinking it?


----------



## audiomortis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *individual6891* 
_You can use either this:
http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...&postcount=376

 of this:
http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...&postcount=380_

 


 AH, ok, I got it now, thanks.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

7 Foot Cardas Smurf Right Angle Mini to Female Locking 1/4"


----------



## RnB180

I got my corrected markertek order today UPS, the f-12s and I had some calrad females lying around and couldnt help myself. made this one.

 itll most likely hit the for sale forums shortly

 aproximately 14 and a half feet mini to mini headphone extension


----------



## sashae

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_::must ... resist.... urge to buy MS2 for rewire.....:::

 BTW great rewire job!

 how do you guys take apart the cans?

 I used a screwdrive for mine, but the scratches up the plastic housing, luckily its covered by the pads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hair dryer. We took a hair dryer and held it close to the cups for about a minute, then twisted them apart. Worked amazingly well, and allowed for fairly easy glue cleanup afterwards.

 Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## sashae

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *audiomortis* 
_that looks real nice. can you explain how you got your Y joint to look so clean? I'm having some trouble figuring that out._

 

We shrank the individual leads with narrower pieces of shrink, and then pinched a larger piece of adhesive shrink over top of them. It worked out a lot cleaner than just the pinched larger piece over the two bare leads.

 The inside of the cans (as an fyi) have a zip tie with shrink over it as well for strain relief. Don't believe I mentioned that in the first post.

 -s


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sashae* 
_Hair dryer. We took a hair dryer and held it close to the cups for about a minute, then twisted them apart. Worked amazingly well, and allowed for fairly easy glue cleanup afterwards.

 Thanks for the nice comments!_

 


 wouldnt the excessive heat damage the paper cones?


----------



## RnB180

gallery pics! burning through my parts.


----------



## doobooloo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_wouldnt the excessive heat damage the paper cones?_

 

The heat would probably shrink the plastic diaphragm. I have heard of people fixing loose (rattly bass) headphone drivers with hair dryers by shrinking the driver a bit. I think the sonic signature must change a bit when this happens...


----------



## sr20dem0n




----------



## RnB180

are using anything to hold the RCA plugs other then the solder joints?
 :X


----------



## RnB180




----------



## RnB180

I just looked at my picture count on my DIY cable gallery

 41 pictures, 41!

 thats a lot of cabling. didnt know I made that many.
 Im getting lazy taking pics now


----------



## sr20dem0n

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_are using anything to hold the RCA plugs other then the solder joints?
 :X_

 

no, because those plugs are just temporary

 I didn't order the locking ones when I bought them, he sent the wrong ones but the ones that he sent cost twice as much so I didn't complain. When I get around to it I'm going to order the original ones again that will clamp onto the wire and I can heatshrink as well and I'll swap them out. For now it works fine though, it's not like I'm constantly moving, installing, or removing the cable, I just put it in once and leave it.


----------



## RnB180

made this one right now a la venhaus and Highflyin9 design.


----------



## audiomortis

that's pretty cool. I've seen a couple of these types of power cords, and I'm wondering whats the little wire that wraps around it?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Thats the ground, it's based on John Risch's design. Nice work RnB, did you have a chance to audition it yet?


----------



## RnB180

Only with the computer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont have anything to use it. its pretty overkill for the PC though.
 I built it for fun and experience. maybe one day when I get a tubey


----------



## JWFokker

I just recabled my SR60's with 20 awg silver coated copper wire, litz braided, and it makes a hell of a difference. Of course, not all the heat shrink I ordered from Parts Express was in stock, so I made do with electrical tape for the time being. I'll have to post a pic when the rest of my order arrives and I finish things up.


----------



## RnB180




----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_Only with the computer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont have anything to use it. its pretty overkill for the PC though.
 I built it for fun and experience. maybe one day when I get a tubey_

 

Wooh.. Did it make your fans more detailed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure it will come in handy down the line. I've never seen a front on shot of your custom blue heatshrink, what does it say?


----------



## silmaauki

HiGHFLYiN9,

 Look at RnB180's photogallery. You can find the link from his signature. There should be one picture revealing the text.


----------



## RnB180

the heatshrink is custom heat shrink I picked up from AV-Cable, I try to make my cables look as professional as possible, and I think custom shrink is LEET.

 they were left over from some bi wire cables I sold on ebay about a year ago.
 it stopped being fun and I just quit selling anything on ebay altogether. thus the reason why I used blue shrink on such odd ball clashing cable colors, because its left over shrink I never got to use.

 I dont want to show the shrink since someone has already tried to report me as a professional vendor or something? (which I am not), Someone sure tried to make it their business to prevent me from posting my cable work and prevent me from even selling my extras to anyone. I think an anonymous seller felt threatened by the cables I was making, never found out who it was. so to avoid all that drama, I just dont post the custom shrink. If any DIYers are interested in customizing your cables with personal shrink, you can get it on the cheap from AVcable.com, I got some for like $11 bucks.

 Im a diyer
 that sits around on his living room floor and busts out some cables. The photography part is actually the most rewarding!

 I did sell a few homegrown speaker cables on ebay a year ago. never took off, I was making literally about 2 dollars an hour , I quit very shortly afterwards. I dont own a business, I dont want to start a business, I cant support a business, I dont have any business website, I do not by wholesale bulk, and I do not own a bussiness account with paypal. (for anyone wondering)

 then I came across the "how to make a interconnect thread.. last time I soldered was for a short period in high school about 7 years ago. Seeing the potential of creating my own look and aesthetics for cabling and took a leap and bought a rat shack iron and cat 3 cables. Made my first interconnect..

 the rest was history.. you can see my work advance in this thread here. I think my cat 3 cable is in here somewhere and and each cable in sucession grew to become more and more complicated. rarely did I repeat any cable more then once.

 Ive dropped about a few hudred dollars with this hobby, and now its just too much to keep up with. I will not be ordering any more cables or connectors. I truely feel that Ive already made everything there is possible to make with interconnects, and Im just gonna take a break and focus more on my artwork and PSP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a few connectors left over from my IY supplies so Ill probably use them and thats it, no more for me. at least for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also people wondering why my photographs look so good, no I am not a professional seller hosting pics on photobucket. The photography comes from about 7 years of working with digital imagery, a major in art, creativity, and experience as a web designer and graphics designer in past side jobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. and no the DIY pages I have link have no relevance to my ability of making a web page.

 Edit: Ive been asked do I profit from cables I sell. Im actually in debt a few hundred dollars because of cables, I dont think there is profit when the money from a sale still ends up in negative cash. I have NO real cash at my disposal, does $1900 debt count as profit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Im am serious, you shake my wallet and not even a penny falls out, check my pockets and there IS NO money in them. Im just credit spend happy, spending money imaginary money called credit card debt


----------



## bentheaudiophile

Hi RnB,
 Great Power cord, what cable/cables did you use


----------



## RnB180

The power cord is made form 12 awg silver plated copper wire, teflon insulation, Marinco and wattgate green dot hospital graede connectors.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9




----------



## paulflowe

Here are some of my more recent, feeble efforts.

 1) Mains lead (for UK 220V PSU on my ATi 2506 power amp.) The massive plug allows me to use two * 12AWG silver-plated copper for live and neutral, and one for the earth. It's a cross-helix design and sounds fab - really opened up the soundstage and deepened the bass on DVD movies considerably.






 2) Reterminated - well, rebuilt from the core silver ribbon (yes, 0.3" wide ribbon) - an aquaintance's cables he'd had custom-built by a professional company (for obvious reasons I won't say who) Before picture - bad quality but to get the idea.






 After picture:






 Constructive comments much appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep well,
 Paul.


----------



## Nisbeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulflowe* 
_2) Reterminated - well, rebuilt from the core silver ribbon (yes, 0.3" wide ribbon) - an aquaintance's cables he'd had custom-built by a professional company (for obvious reasons I won't say who) Before picture - bad quality but to get the idea.






 After picture:




_

 

I hope your friend is happy with your efforts (I know I would be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


 /U.


----------



## RnB180

what flex is that?


----------



## RnB180

Just for kicks or anyone interested

 My very first interconnect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 an intermittant Cat 3 mini, with crappy GQ plugs I picked up at frys.


----------



## paulflowe

It's called Spider from Cableorganizer... It's pretty neat stuff, though when I ordered it they only had a few feet left and only in a couple of sizes, one of which was just right for the mains lead.

 Regards,
 Paul.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulflowe* 
_It's called Spider from Cableorganizer... It's pretty neat stuff, though when I ordered it they only had a few feet left and only in a couple of sizes, one of which was just right for the mains lead.

 Regards,
 Paul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I had spyder from wire care, but bought the 1/4" stuff, i was dissapointed with it, I guess diameter matters since mine on have a single red tracer rather then the cool snaks skin effect like yours


----------



## Vadi

Here are my first interconnects. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The rca-mini is twisted stranded (I wanted solid but these were on a sale-out, oh well) copper with a telescope shield (connected at one (mini) end). It's for my portable to my Pimeta. 





 The rcas are XLO geometry (from Tnt-Audio). Twelve solid isolated copper wires are wound around an empty foamed coax core. It sounds great. 





 When money allows I'll try some teflon isolated stuff (this is all PVC I guess).


----------



## Edwood

Solid Silver Extension Cable made for another Head-fi member.





















 Since more expensive 99.99% Silver was used, I figured a "window" would be nice so you get the benefit of seeing the pretty silver inside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_
 Since more expensive 99.99% Silver was used, I figured a "window" would be nice so you get the benefit of seeing the pretty silver inside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed_

 

clever


----------



## G3N3R1K

That's awesome, Ed. When I first saw that it reminded me of PC mods, how people put windows in the sides.


----------



## RnB180

making my studio friend some custom adapters.

 heres one.







 dual conductor leads for the hot and cold and shield as ground.

 anyone who knows the 1/4" trs silver neutriks will know how much of a pain it is to solder fat leads like that to the terminals.

 I had to do it tht way to maintain the same resistance as the other XLR's Ive made for him, if he ever uses the adapaters.


----------



## RnB180

completed, will post gallery shots later


----------



## RnB180

Mde these with the left over teflon power cable wire and connectors I had in my storage box.


----------



## JWFokker

How did you attach those spade connectors to the wire? I got these spades for my speakers, but I can't figure out how they're supposed to go on and stay on tight. I figured they'd be better than using bare wire. Then again, it is silver plated copper so I suppose oxidation isn't a huge concern...

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=091-315


----------



## RnB180

You slip the exposed wire through the entry, fray down the strands and screw the top portion over on top of it, from my experience two wrenches is a MUST. you can not compress the plugs hard enough with fingers.

 afterwards test the reliability of the compression by twisting the plug on the wire, if the connector twists about freely then there is not enough compression.


----------



## RnB180

I officially have no more usable mini connectors.


----------



## RnB180

Since no one is buying my SLVR cardas plugs on the sales forum, im going to use them, I have some lcf5 coax lying unused, and make a digital audio cable


----------



## RnB180




----------



## ronstah

another analog IC cable
 belden 89259 with tasker SP52 rca's.






 and another analog IC cable
 braided (4 cond.) AWG22 silver-plated copper wire, teflon insulated with neutrik rca's.


----------



## RnB180

finished this pair. very gorgeous IMHO. looks very good in real life. better then the photos.


----------



## RnB180




----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I'm blinded by all that bling behind your receiver RnB, every time I see a pic of it I'm worried it might tip over from all the weight


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_



_

 

My what nice cables back there. But tsk tsk, what about all those pitiful stock connectors on the receiver? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_My what nice cables back there. But tsk tsk, what about all those pitiful stock connectors on the receiver? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed_

 

should I open and install cardas jacks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it would be too costly for the receiver, Id rather invst money in a better receiver.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I'm sure they are on a circuit board, so it would be a real pain to even replace just a couple of them.


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronstah* 
_another analog IC cable
 belden 89259 with tasker SP52 rca's.



_

 

I like the look of those Tasker RCA's. Where did you get them?


----------



## ronstah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_I like the look of those Tasker RCA's. Where did you get them?_

 

got them from local Tasker distributor. you should check some distributor near you - taskercables.com
 they are pretty good quality plugs, 3$ piece


----------



## individual6891

*Mini - Mini*
 26AWG silver plated copper in 4 way Litz configuration
 Neutrik 3.5mm straight jacks





*
 Mini - RCA*
 18AWG silver plated copper in 4 way litz configuration
 Neutrik 3.5mm straight jack / Neutrik PROFI RCA jacks


----------



## RnB180

how did you fit 18 awg into that tiny neutrik mini?

 I could barely fit 22 awg into that plug


----------



## individual6891

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_how did you fit 18 awg into that tiny neutrik mini?

 I could barely fit 22 awg into that plug _

 

Insane difficulty! Had to strip one of the wires and reinsulate it with something less thick.. Was thinking of enlarging the hole with a drill, but didn't want to drill into something so small without a decent suitable clamp (I only have G/C clamps lying around)


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *individual6891* 
_Insane difficulty! Had to strip one of the wires and reinsulate it with something less thick.. Was thinking of enlarging the hole with a drill, but didn't want to drill into something so small without a decent suitable clamp (I only have G/C clamps lying around)_

 

well, if you were that determined, you dont really need to use the hole, just lay the wire on the terminal and solder it directly on it. 


 8)


----------



## JWFokker

I got 20 AWG wire in the same connector no problem. Maybe what they sent me wasn't really 20 AWG?


----------



## Vadi

The Full Frequency Range Cable from TNT Audio. It sounds great. Braiding the Cat5 cables was a breeze and easier than twisting them together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 edit: 

 It sounds great!


----------



## palchiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Garbz* 
_There is no stain on the cables. It's just coloured techflex covered with clear techflex. I love the end presentation of this combination. It does strange and wonderful things when the light bounces off it just right.

 The two different wire thicknesses 18awg and 22awg are an application of the Eichmann ratio which is used in Eichmann series 4 and 6 interconnects, and the series 2 speaker cables (which I use at home). The theory is by making the ground conducter larger the current flow is eased and sound is improved. In practice they simply sound good and I think a lot of the muddy bass that is normally associated with interconnects is eliminated.

 The ratio is not mentioned on the site however one of the reviews on another site chopped it up and put up the cable specs. 22/18 awg for signal/ground_

 


 Follow the idea from Eichmann. 
 If I want make a pair RCA to RCA, which config will better?

 1. 18/22 AWG wires and twist them for one cable.
 2. 2X 18/22 AWG wires and Litz them for one pair.

 I need some advice for my next run!!!

 Thanks!!!


----------



## headchange4u

Here's a couple of pics of my Grado SR-60 recable.

 Gray Star Quad cable
 Canare F-12 connector
 Techflex Black/Beige on cable
 Techflex Cabrbon on Y
 Kester silver bearing solder


----------



## RnB180

Nice recable!

 black beige is my favorite flex


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_Nice recable!

 black beige is my favorite flex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the black/beige. I thought the gray Star Quad looked sweet, but the black/beige with blue Star Quad looks awsome. I didn't have enough blue S.Q. to do this recable. I getting ready to do another Ety conversion cable, since I've sold/traded all mine I've made (even the one I was using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I'm going to do it in the Blk/Bge w/ blue S.Q.

 BTW, Carbon/red S.Q. looks pretty sweet also


----------



## pburke

finally had time to link this stuff to my web site. Built these cables about a year ago and they still are in use. Keep impressing folks who have the big-$$$ cables in their systems and simply can't tell what "brand" my great cables are 

http://didnt.doit.wisc.edu/audio/cab...r_ic/index.htm

 The cable is based on the Chris Venhaus IC design, but I changed some of the contruction parameters after having some "durability issues" with the original design. Mostly the stiff Teflon tubing core he prescribes was causing my Eichmann plugs to rip from the wires. Also, the teflon coating directly on the wire in his recipe was a) expensive and b) just took forever to break in. Air was the answer, and cotton the material to get it done with. I use teflon tape to seal the air out but the conductors are only exposed to a few cotton fibers and mostly air.

 Peter


----------



## headchange4u

My lastest Ety conversion cable. I made this one a little longer than the rest. This has got to be one of the nicest color combos I've found, IMHO. Sounds great. 


 Blue Star Quad
 Black/Beige Techflex
 Canare F-12
 CUI 3.5mm jack
 Kester silver bearing solder


----------



## The Monkey

nice cable, headchange4u!


----------



## RnB180

Highflyin9 ->RnB180 ->Headchange4U


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_Highflyin9 ->RnB180 ->Headchange4U_

 

You honor me by even putting me in the same league as you guys.


----------



## palchiu

22 AWGx3(Silver plated Copper, Teflon Coated) Triple braided(2 for ground), 4% silver solder.

 Not beautiful, but nice sound.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Very nice Pal, how did you like working with the WBT clones?


----------



## palchiu

These clones are high quality and not too expansive, nice plugs for testing wires config.
 Because I'm lazy to disassemble them.


----------



## RnB180

EDITED

 because people dont like to see my cables.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9




----------



## RnB180

Highflyin9,

 Forget the cables, thats a sweet photoshop! I am very impressed! I should take some pointers from you


----------



## scottder

HiGHFLYiN9

 Those cables are fat!... no really...they look kinda thick!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scottder* 
_HiGHFLYiN9, Those cables are fat!... no really...they look kinda thick!_

 

Yeah, they were a pain to get thru the barrels of the Switchcraft plugs. Glad you like the purdy picture RnB


----------



## headchange4u

Great cables HiGHFLYiN9 and RnB180! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful!

 Great photography HiGHFLYiN9. I would like to get a nice digital camera that takes goos close up photos.


 Is something going around? I made a right angle mini two nghts ago. It matches my Ety conversion cable. A RCA to mini cable is next. I want a matching set to go with me PIMETA that will be in a black Hammond case. I'm still trying to think of a good name for the color scheme.


----------



## ~n00beR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_ I'm still trying to think of a good name for the color scheme._

 

I think you should call it Saltire, dammit I love my flag


----------



## Syzygies

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_sorry guys not for sale._

 

This sure reads to me after the warning as sassing the cop, and finding another way of pointing out that this flood of cables _are_ for sale. I wonder how many of us are annoyed by this, but too polite to say anything?

 My understanding of the forum rules is that it is ok, indeed considered healthy, to discuss critically the workmanship of commercial sources. These cables look pretty on the outside, but to have any idea what they sound like, what do the solder joints look like? I've seen one post, I'd love to see more such pictures:


----------



## RnB180

hi, syzzergy

 the pic you link was an example of a poor joint I made on my FIRST set of Cardas cables, I even admitted that I could NOT get the ground to solder well enough in a dedicated thread and posted the pic for help. No one btw was willing to post ANY pics of their own cardas work. and me and garbz were the only two that did, the rest all agreed that the Cardas plugs were generally difficult to solder. After some trouble shooting, Cardas silver connectors require a higher temparature level then other standard connectors.

 You do indeed fail to point out the dedicated thread regarding solder joints. which I have numerous pictures. Cardas was indeed difficult to solder, its universally known that they are.

 I am new to Cardas.. Mini connectors however I am not. If you must bash my works integrity, 
 you seem to disacknowledge these pics


----------



## Nisbeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Syzygies* 
_This sure reads to me after the warning as sassing the cop, and finding another way of pointing out that this flood of cables are for sale. I wonder how many of us are annoyed by this, but too polite to say anything?_

 

Sorry if this sounds a little harsh, but unless you (or anyone else), are able to present proof of "organized commercial activity" on behalf of RnB, his statement reads to me that he is just getting tired of answering tons of PMs/emails asking if he can do custom cables, if this and that is for sale and so on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember posting pictures of an amp design a while back and recieving upwards of 20 PMs over about a week asking if I would be interested in selling the amp or doing custom builds. If my one amp prompted about 20 PMs, I can't imagine how many PMs RnB's impressive cable gallery must have generated over the past months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have no involvement in this matter other than I have very much enjoyed RnB's contribution to this forum and unless anyone is able to conclusively prove that he is violating forum policy I think he has the right to be left alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 /U.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Syzygies* 
_This sure reads to me after the warning as sassing the cop, and finding another way of pointing out that this flood of cables are for sale. I wonder how many of us are annoyed by this, but too polite to say anything?

 My understanding of the forum rules is that it is ok, indeed considered healthy, to discuss critically the workmanship of commercial sources. These cables look pretty on the outside, but to have any idea what they sound like, what do the solder joints look like? I've seen one post, I'd love to see more such pictures:




_

 

Well, for one, that is not the same cable as the one pictured above.

 For some it may be walking a fine line, but I don't see a problem is people selling off their DIY items to help offset their costs, basically they are building for fun and to experiment and learn.

 It is when the DIY'er starts branding their items and actively seeking out "customers" that it crosses the line. 

 BTW, that pic above is from a thread in which advice was being sought for a particular connector known for being difficult to solder. 

 -Ed


----------



## RnB180

and regarding the sassing the cop remark by syzergy..

 Moderator Rick, actually approved the pic I post PRIOR to posting. I PM'd him permission first, and told him that I would make a comment that the cables were NOT for sale with the pic as RESPECT, not sassing the Moderators decision.

 If you take notice Rick has already removed his warning post. I hope that he would help me out and explain that my intent was NOT to break forum rules.
 I had a comment stating I will send them to ****. I received a warning that its not acceptable to make a comment like that, I edit it and dont want to break rules. So I post the pic to pretty much show my work after permission from the moderator. Even with the "NOT FOR SALE" comment I still get someone here telling me what I posted is wrong,. its ridiculous if you were in my shoes, its a no win situation, sigh

 Your post was indeed an attack on my character that was uncalled for, but not only uncalled for you made the attack on false presumptions in your own mind that had no relation to the what was really going on. Before you spout off rude and disrespectful comments along with blatantly maliscious intentions (posting a pic without explaining the true story)

 do a bit of reading. 

 you should also note that, I refrained from posting ANY links within the forum for anything thing regarding selling my DIY cables, even after a request by a poster. look in the cables for sale forum.

 I did walk on a fine line unknowingly, and didnt realize it, until it was pointed out. Since then I have made ammends and rectified any post that may have offended moderators.

 regarding cable selling, the only cables Ive sold here were were extras I had a while back,

 almost every cable in my gallery is a ONE time cable, no repeaters. Just recently I ordered a bunch of RA minis and star quad and Im test the waters if there is a demand for anything like that on ****. there are many people here that has sold DIY on ****. Doesnt make them a professional vendor either. I think in my case, people automatically assume I do this stuff for a living? look me up in any audio shop.. you wont see any of my stuff. IMO there are many cmoy DIYers that sell their amps on ****, it just means they have steady hands and time, should that discourage them from posting on head fi?

 look for me online and you'll probably find some posts on video game forums.
 Syzergy, if you have sold anything here at head fi, you would know that that you dont profit here. Its a forum full of electrical engineers, High IQ, solder happy folk and head fi diyers. LOL you are going to have a tough time profitting DIY cables on this forum. Seems most posters here with some time can always just churn out their own cable.


----------



## individual6891

Mweh, I dont see the point in the cardas jacks when neutrik profis and eichmann bullets are available. Sure it's silver plated, but the bullets come in silver plated versions too. To me, the internals look like a badly diecasted piece compared to other RCAs. The outside looks pretty, but the phrase you can't judge a book by it's cover works both ways round 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I personally felt Syzygies's post was uncalled for too - I guess it's one of those borderline situations.


----------



## rickcr42

Well I guess it is time for the "head-fi gods" to come down from Mt. Rick for a spell and weigh in one this topic which is straying a bit.
 This is actually a selfish act because I really do have better things to do than have to edit and delete posts later to keep this joint civil and focused on the topic at hand which is showing off !

 and I mean that in a good way...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Any issues between RnB180 and myself as a representitive of Head-Fi and enforcer of the rules dammit ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) have been resolved to the satisfaction of both parties.Since I have seen all manner of around the bend rules on selling broken,hell shattered,and some very imaginative I immediately took a sentence by the above to be such an attempt and rresponded in this forum as not only a warning to the person in question but also as a shot across the bow to others to let them know that yes,I AM watching so go easy.

 Any issues I may have had were resolved to my satisfaction and I removed my initial response once the post in question was also modified.
 I was in no way trying to make anyone look bad or insult a person but doing what I am paid to do (I should be so lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) which is monitor the forums and take action as needed and head off any potential problems before they become an issue requireing more work than i wish to perform.

 Everything is cool and the pics stay becasue they also are cool.This actually is one of my favorite Head-Fi forums even though i rarely post in it.
 Kinda passive moderating though be aware folks that your freindly neighborhood monsterator is watching even though you don't always see me in action,it's what we superheros do

 you may now all continue with your display of "cables as art" with my blessings and i can get back up on my mountain and finish my damn coffeee


----------



## Syzygies

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_sorry guys not for sale._

 

After Rick's warning, I read this as not getting the point. It read insolent to me, I'm sorry.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nisbeth* 
_...his statement reads to me that he is just getting tired of answering tons of PMs/emails asking if he can do custom cables, if this and that is for sale and so on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Easier: Just don't answer. After RnB180 bought a large quantity of flex and posted argh.. my poor wallet, I PM'd him offering to help with his predicament by buying a portion. He didn't answer. A few eBay references later I was able to sort out what was going on. What surprised me about Rick's post was how long it took.

 When half the posts over a period of a month look like a display of every cable ever made by someone who gives the _appearance_ of selling cables, it looks to me like the thread has been hijacked. Why am _I_ taking the heat for pointing this out?

 Edit: Crossed posts with Rick. I'm satisfied.


----------



## rickcr42

Quote:


 What surprised me about Rick's post was how long it took. 
 

probably one of my "MIA MOD" stints that happen from time to time.

 I need to back away periodically just to maintain my current fragile level of sanity.This joint can beat anyone down if they take either themself or others too seriously so I choose step out and recharge as my therapy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 Edit: Crossed posts with Rick. I'm satisfied. 
 

don'tya just _hate _ that man ! 
 Happens to me ALL the time and I feel like an idiot when I read my response to a post that no longer makes any sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We need some kind of damn _*Cross-Post-Alert !!!!!! * _ software installed in this pub


----------



## devwild

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Syzygies* 
_When half the posts over a period of a month look like a display of every cable ever made by someone who gives the appearance of selling cables, it looks to me like the thread has been hijacked. Why am I taking the heat for pointing this out?_

 

Personally, I never got this impression, I thought RnB just likes to experiment, and of course, he's going to offload what he doesn't end up using. I have a pained desire to do the same in woodworking, though I lack the tools... what I don't keep myself I would give to friends or sell below cost... same as many people including myself are doing right now on this forum with retail headphones and amps. It's all about the journey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, I love that color combo headchange, you're giving me a hankering to make a couple more cables


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Syzygies* 
_

 Easier: Just don't answer. After RnB180 bought a large quantity of flex and posted argh.. my poor wallet, I PM'd him offering to help with his predicament by buying a portion. He didn't answer. A few eBay references later I was able to sort out what was going on. What surprised me about Rick's post was how long it took.

 When half the posts over a period of a month look like a display of every cable ever made by someone who gives the appearance of selling cables, it looks to me like the thread has been hijacked. Why am I taking the heat for pointing this out?
_

 

the 200 feet of flex I purchased from wire care was never received, I called them back for a refund because they were 3 weeks back order. 

 If you read this entire thread, and the "how to make an interconnect" thread, then you would know that I started making my first interconnect about 3 months back or so with cat 3 cable and a rat shack iron, following the directions in that thread. the I took a stab at every cable possible out their along with learning how other cables were made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ive made 1 y-splitter in my whole entire hobby so far(originally for my PCDP and amp), the one in my gallery, and I sold that to DEV, I try to make my work looks as professional as possible, complete with customized shrinking. I guess it looks too good, to the point that someone thinks a pro seller is hi jacking a gallery thread? Even when I take steps to avoid hassling, i.e. not displaying my custom shrink, stating cables are not for sale, rejecting many requests for custom cable work, I still get heat.

 Ive only made one power cable, one cool looking sub cable, one pair of shimmering cardas, one pair of bling bling cables, one pair of Litz LOK yada yada yada, as mentioned earlier, a lot of it were experimentation and having some fun with art. BTW those are ALL on my system I am using them, nothing secret or rule breaking about it






 I will make it a point to be careful of posting my cables in the DIY cables gallery since some may feel DIY cable pictures do not belong in the DIY cable gallery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enough with the straying, this will be my last post defending myself, and to be honest Im a bit tired writing up long posts defending myself from posters bent on calling foul because my work HAS to be of a professional vendor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the hobby did get expensive and I did quit making cables for a couple of weeks, but its too much fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ive definately slowed down though.


----------



## crazyboarder

i want to replace the wires on my sr60's can any one point me in the right direction i was thinking like a mini plug into a custom cable then split and into the headphones. kind of like RnB180's grados


----------



## grawk

RnB, don't stress the people whining, you've made some cool cables, and anyone paying attention knows you're not a dealer.


----------



## crazyboarder

i kind of ment how to make them i have an idea of how to but im not sure about the mini plug (what wire go's to what pole)


----------



## RnB180

PM me, Im heading out right now, so Ill answer tonight
 and I will run down the steps I took to rewire, there is also a thread by another poster that made a tutorial here, do a search. You should find it.


----------



## Syzygies

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_



_

 

I'll eat my words. You saved yourself the price of a used car by making those yourself!


----------



## skyskraper

the plug is easy to remember!

 tip (usually centre solder lug/cup) = left
 ring (the one outside or further from the middle) = right
 sleeve (usually on the furtherst outside, or part of the strain relief on the primary plug component) = ground 

 same for 1/4" plugs also. xlr's are a bit different depending on your application, but you should be able to get the data you need for them in the documentation of whatever you're using them with


----------



## [AK]Zip

Here are 3 pics of my latest cable done. Its a 3 foot mini to mini. The wires are silver plated copper covered in teflon. Both left and right channel are completly shielded and are in seperate shields. Sorry for the low light.


















 Thanks,
 Alex


----------



## crazyboarder

thanks, i just replaced the plastic screen with a metle screen from a box i got at orginized living, but can any one tell me where i can get the sleve for the wire.


----------



## crazyboarder

so for the wireing of my grados i get some star quad cable and split is up near the head phons put a mini conecter on the end and cover it with techflex and and the ends with srink wrap. did i miss any thing?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Markertek, SVC and Partsexpress are all good sources of techflex, Cableorganizer has a larger selection with both Techflex and other types of sleeving.


----------



## crazyboarder

thanks do you know where i can get a 3.5 mini plug


----------



## RnB180

markertek
 or 
 west-lake electronics.

 look up
 switch craft 35hdrann on markertek and the 3.5 straight and right angles should pop up

 and look up canare f-12 on west lake

 west lake has cheaper canare connectors and marketek has cheaper switch craft connectors

 I personally prefer switch craft connectors. slimmer straight plugs and superior solder terminals on the RA connectors.

 the f-12 connectors look nice on the outside but have terminal dielectric that is fairly cheap and will melt if anything remotely hot touches it. heated flux will fry the f-12 dielectric


----------



## Edwood

Wirecare is a good source for techflex. Plus they let you order smaller quantities.

 -Ed


----------



## RnB180

wirecare is cheaper then cable organizer if you order in 25 foot lengths and above. they also ship super fast and have more selctions to choose from in 1/4" flex size then cable organizer.

 Ive ordered from both companies before and like the increase in 1/4" selection and lower prices wirecare offers over cable organizer.


----------



## crazyboarder

RnB180 i checked out your gallery and was wondering how you get the cables round after they split?


----------



## RnB180

Hi,

 I think we are straying off topic a bit, and would like to avoid hijacking the gallery thread with Grado mod questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Id be happy to answer your questions but I believe youd be able to find all your answers here in the thread started by Darwin

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=110431

 that would be a better place to ask,


----------



## devwild

crazy... you should really take this conversation to the "How to make an interconnect" thread, also stickied in this forum. You may also find many of your answers there:

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=52044

 This thread is mainly for posting pictures of completed work and the praise and drooling that follows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit: jinx


----------



## RnB180

EDIT: oops wrong thread


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Syzygies* 
_I'll eat my words. You saved yourself the price of a used car by making those yourself!_

 


 Saving money was the initial intent for me to try DIY. Doesnt really save money though.


----------



## individual6891

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_Saving money was the initial intent for me to try DIY. Doesnt really save money though. _

 

It saves money in that people charge stupid amounts for cables you can DIY at home. Silver plated wire isn't that expensive, but companies who make them want to charge you $400/m for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Eichmann Bullets might cost $50, but companies charge $100 as their "optional extras"

 etc etc etc


----------



## JWFokker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_Saving money was the initial intent for me to try DIY. Doesnt really save money though. _

 

It doesn't save money, but you probably got a lot more for it. The only way to save money is to not spend it.


----------



## RnB180

what I appreciate most from this hobby is experience and knwlededge of the cable industry.

 being aware of astronimical price mark ups for oem connectors and silver plated copper or silver plated power cables is a plus. I mean cables costing less then $10 selling from $100-$400+

 I look through audiogon every so often and realize that people re literally selling $20-$30 cables in the hundreds. its ridiculous.


----------



## JiggaD369

hey RnB180, what kind of banana plugs do you use and where do you get them?


----------



## RnB180

They are vampire wire, i forget the model number.


----------



## JiggaD369

hey do you have AIM (AOL INstant Messenger) by any chance?


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JiggaD369* 
_hey do you have AIM (AOL INstant Messenger) by any chance?_

 


 I dont use aim much, youre better off swinging me a PM.


----------



## JiggaD369

Hey Rnb, for making power cords for a Marantz SR8400 Receiver, do i need cable with shield which you have to roll into a drain wire AND a ground wire on outside (Flavor 1 wire from CVH) or jus a ground wire spiraled outside (Flavor 2)?


----------



## RnB180

actually my power cable is unshielded. havent test it yet since I dont have any IEC electronics at the moment.


----------



## RnB180

made this one right now with my last two pair of cardas connectors.








 enjoy the eye candy guys.


----------



## archosman

ygpm...



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_made this one right now with my last two pair of cardas connectors.






 This is for gallery DIY display only, this cable is NOT for sale, I am not using reverse psychology either, this is a one time made cable and it is not for sale, I am NOT selling this cable, by me saying this cable is NOT for sale does NOT mean its really for sale. This cable is definately NOT for sale, please do not think I am selling this cable, this cable is NOT meant for people to contact me for selling y-splitters. My intent is NOT to sell this cable. by me saying this cable is not for sale does not mean it really is for sale but not really but really but not really.. please do not take this picture anyother way then for display purposes only of my DIY work.

 did I make it clear this time?

 if not, i'll just say it one more time.

 I am not sassing the cop, I am not trying to break any rules, and this cable is NOT for sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy the eye candy guys.


 BTW, wondering whats underneath the solder work?
 Since a previous picture of me posting a single bad solder joint, for the purpose of help and purposely posted as an example of a bad solder joint was abused earlier and used out of context and implied all my work is like that.


 here ya go enjoy
























_


----------



## [AK]Zip

Here is one I did last night. Mini to 4 RCA's. That was a fun one. 8 24gauge wires of goodness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















 -Alex-


----------



## RnB180

hrm, wouldnt that add an obscene amount of resistance and totally kill the gain? you be pushing the amp pretty hard wouldnt it? how does it sound?


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_hrm, wouldnt that add an obscene amount of resistance and totally kill the gain? you be pushing the amp pretty hard wouldnt it? how does it sound?_

 

Its used for desktop speakers. That connectors is for the 2 front speakers/tweeters and the 2 12in subs. It goes through 2 amps and a reciever. It actually sounds awsome.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Here is another cable I made last night. This is for my fiance's Sennheiser HD497's. Mini to 2.5mm 497 connectors. The wires is silver plated copper covered in Teflon. The wires are each shielded separately. I am very happy with how this one came out and she loves the sound of them. I will see if I can get a pic of her wearing them later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















 -Alex-


----------



## [AK]Zip

My final cable for the night. I finished this one about a hour ago. Mini to RCA. This will be used for my rear speakers. Only 4 24 gauge wires this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















 -Alex-


----------



## rickcr42

guys,I hope I only need to comment on this once and only once but you all need to stay *ON TOPIC*.

 I am going to have to edit this thread to take out a bunch of things that have no reason for existing and if any of you really knew what a large undertaking this really is you would know why it has been avoided.I have far better things to do with my time but apparently it needs doing and it _is _ my job so.

 Please refrain from stating a thing is not for sale,if others here beleive otherwise and have an issue PM ME and not take it up in public !

 This is MY job to determine who is and who is not breaking rules and not open for discussion or adverse comments.

 you guys need to think about how much activity this particualr thread has which is more than any other DIY forum thread and focus on keeping it a "show and tell' thread which is the original intent behind me making it a sticky.
 If it becomes unruly and beyond my capacity to keep up I _will _ unstick it and let it slide down the list until it goes away and will only be dredged up by a search-not something that would be benefitting anyone.


 so stay focused and stay on track and let ME handle the rest

 Rickmonster Supremus Rexumas


----------



## RnB180




----------



## The Monkey

My first interconnect, a 1 foot mini-to-mini (of course I have to follow RnB180 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ). 

 Canare Star Quad (red), Switchcraft RA mini plugs, 1/4" graphite TechFlex, Parts Express 12mm 3:1 adhesive heatshrink. 


 Thanks to all of you who answered my annoying questions, especially RnB180. More to come soon I hope.


----------



## RnB180

thats you first?

 sweet job. How did the soldering turn out? did you get the hang of it?


----------



## The Monkey

Thanks very much. The sodering was tricky, but tinning the twisted strands definitely helped. I think I just wasn't prepared for how darn small everything is in real life. I'll be making at least 3 more mini-to-minis over the next couple of weeks and I may try my hand at a cable for my K271.

 Oh, here's another shot, just to stay On Topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## RnB180

try taking the pics without flash in macro mode, Make sure its under some sort of light source preferably flourescent, you should see general area where the table is highlighted, move the camera around until that highlight is over the focus point of the image. Id like to see how they come out.
 You should come up with really nice pics that way. thats how I take all my pics.

 that last pic has the perfect back drop, it looks very similar to what I use expect with a granite type grain, I see a lot of potential!

 *forgive me, but thats my artistic side kicking in*


----------



## The Monkey

Cool, I'll try it. I can feel the urge to upgrade my camera coming on, but I will not give in...yet.

 BTW, that granite background is my NAD C422. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Final pic (macro, but again with flash):


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Continuing the recent trend of short right angle to right angle minis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Twisted together three pieces of silver plated copper and heatshrunk them to maintain geometry, then ran them through the jacket of a piece of canare starquad that I pulled the insides out of.


----------



## grandenigma1

Nothing special just a simply DIY VenHaus style power cable... but it is my first for DIY so i gotta show it off a bit. 






 Hurray for audio cable still life! and friends crapy 3.2mp digital camera.


----------



## Naruto

WoW you guys are awesome... I read this stuff and look at these pics every day. Keep them coming! I'm working up the nerve(and cash) to try some audio and video cables for my 1014tx, sacd, etc.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_Nothing special just a simply DIY VenHaus style power cable... but it is my first for DIY so i gotta show it off a bit. 




_

 


 very impressive!
 specs please!

 I like the way you finished the ends right before the connectors, very clean! looks better then mine.

 Im also planning on adding ferrite cores to my power cable next time I order from parts express.


----------



## grandenigma1

RnB180:

 Thanks! I like clean and simple... I ditched the techflex and just used some heatshrink every foot or so to hold the ground in place. I love how it looks.

 Specs are: Cryoed Wattgate 320i IEC, 5266i Male with VenHaus 12awg VH1C cable and ground done in the Flavor 1 fashion.

 The stuff is in the mail for my next one... got a few ideas...we shall see. Ill post it up as soon as it is done... about the end of next week.

 oh yah... also let me know how the ferrite cores work out for you. I have herd very mixed reviews on them...


----------



## 10068

mmmm green cable. me likey


----------



## RnB180

I dont think ferrite cores effect audio if used on a power cable, thats what they are for, they help reject interference. many electronic cables use ferrite cores.

 I think its starts playing an adverse effect when people use it for what it was never intended for and stick it to speaker cables and headphone cables or interconnects.


----------



## 10068

PS Audio uses ferrite along the entire run of the cable, FWIW. I think that's the only time ferrite would make a difference


----------



## RnB180

I think you can make a difference with just one, just attach it to the desitnation end.


----------



## JWFokker

Is that a photoshop or did Jessica Alba actually wear headphones for that picture?


----------



## RnB180

Youre the second person to ask me that since I made it my avatar I thought the answer was obvious


----------



## 10068

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_Youre the second person to ask me that since I made it my avatar I thought the answer was obvious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

So which is it?!?!?! the Suspence is killing us


----------



## JWFokker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_Youre the second person to ask me that since I made it my avatar I thought the answer was obvious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

It's a photoshop because girls don't wear headphones because they look stupid?


----------



## headchange4u

I made this to hook an iPod to a car stereo. I has a panel mount 3.5mm jack that will be mounted in the dash. I also incorporated a strain relief from another Canare connector on the 3.5mm jack.


 33" long

 Silver Plated,Teflon coated copper 22AWG wire that is shielded and then wrapped in another layer of teflon. There are two runs for this cable. I thought that this would help fight any interference from a car's eletrical system.

 CUI 3.5mm jack

 Canare F-09 narrow profile RCA connectors.

 Kester silver bearing solder.


----------



## RnB180

its a digital alteration. She never had headphones, Its a badly done one at that, I was lazy, I was surprised people are fooled by it.


----------



## 10068

Jessica Alba is teh cute... times infinity +1 . I want to marry her


----------



## Gmd

VenHaus Flavor 2 DIY





 Interconnect using canare L-5CFB coax cable with canare rca plugs


----------



## JWFokker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_its a digital alteration. She never had headphones, Its a badly done one at that, I was lazy, I was surprised people are fooled by it.




_

 

By shrinking and compressing the image, it blends together pretty well actually. But no hot girl would ever wear phones, unless she was paid to.


----------



## ronstah

another cable with Belden #89259 coax. but this time with Neutrik RCA's, and spider PET.


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronstah* 
_another cable with Belden #89259 coax. but this time with Neutrik RCA's, and spider PET.




_

 


 Really nice cables.

 I am getting ready to pick up some 89259 coax to make some interconnects myself.


----------



## zaack

My mini to RCA crapped one day, so i started to make one..
 Hand braided (had my sis braid one part of the cable), but no techflex sleeve (yet.. the sleeves are mocking me because i cant find them local, on the area with the most dealers of electronic parts.. maybe search some more..)...





 crappy huh... Next try:
 Thanks to my sis (again) who showed me a tool to help twist cables (then i heated them with a lighter to stick, and not to untwist).. 
 The Tool:





 The cable. Still using plated metal in plastic shield plugs/jacks because they're cheap and work well (for me anyways, will switch to all metal plugs for the better).. used a pretty good heatshrink for sleeving the twisted pairs (w/c i saw from individual6891, it is flexy..):





 Improving the trade.... 
 Next tries might be recabling the impossible(?, KSC55s..), An Extension cable, then a shorter cabling for the 497s for the upcoming amp..


----------



## philodox

Those pictures dont seem to be working zaack.

 EDIT: They are showing up now.


----------



## zaack

hmm... still not working?
 BTW, Have some questions though:
 1) Is it ok to use the braided shield as ground?
 2) Should i avoid soldering wires for extending (esp. on the ground when i'm splitting it)?


----------



## individual6891

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronstah* 
_



_

 

This Techflex is wicked!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9




----------



## RnB180

made this as a custom request.

 converted my white headphone extension to something a head fier can use.


----------



## fr4c

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_made this as a custom request.

 converted my white headphone extension to something a head fier can use.




_

 

thats a nice looking cable. i may have to make myself one of those, except in RCA-RCA configuration.


----------



## RnB180

thanks!


----------



## RnB180

gallery shots

 detail closeups of the actual finish of the cable


----------



## Naruto

When you guys make up a new cable can you throw up the specs on the stuff you used and the length and maybe a quick comment on the performance..? I see some posts that have this info., and some that don't. There might be some others like me who want to emulate the great work you guiys are doing on here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm in the process of doing some 8' component''s with Belden 1505a Coax, Canare RCAP C4F rca's,and some Black/Clear Pet with clear and black heat shrink. I'm hoping they turn out nice!

 Update: 3pcs about 8' 75ohm components
 Aprox. Cost = 1505a $5, Canare RCA's $15, Techflex/shrink $10
 Give or take a buck or 2


----------



## audiomortis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Naruto* 
_When you guys make up a new cable can you throw up the specs on the stuff you used and the length and maybe a quick comment on the performance..? I see some posts that have this info., and some that don't. There might be some others like me who want to emulate the great work you guiys are doing on here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm in the process of doing some 8' component''s with Belden 1505a Coax, Canare RCAP C4F rca's,and some Black/Clear Pet with clear and black heat shrink. I'm hoping they turn out nice!_

 


 yeah, I'm always looking for that info too. I also love to see the cost.


----------



## ayt999

time to post some of the pictures of my headphone recables. I've been forgetting to post them despite having them uploaded to the Head-Fi photo storage for a while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 first a balanced Qualia 010 cable made from four runs of 24AWG 99.99% silver wire in Litz braid and terminated with Neutrik NC3MX-HD XLR connectors.






 a balanced Qualia 010 cable made from four runs of military-spec 30AWG silver-plated copper wire in Litz braid and terminated with Neutrik NC3MX-HD XLR connectors.





 a balanced Sennheiser HD650 cable made from four runs of 24AWG 99.99% silver wire in Litz braid and terminated with Neutrik NC3MX-HD XLR connectors.





 a balanced Sony MDR-023 recable done with four runs of military-spec 30AWG silver-plated copper wire in Litz braid and terminated with Neutrik NC3MX XLR connectors.





 EDIT:
 I forgot about this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even better than my recabling of the MDR-023... making a balanced HD650 cable from super-cheap RadioShack wire.


----------



## Thaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ayt999* 
_
 a balanced Sony MDR-023 recable done with four runs of military-spec 30AWG silver-plated copper wire in Litz braid and terminated with Neutrik NC3MX XLR connectors.



_

 

I can't even think of any words to describe how awesome that is...


----------



## ayt999

a balanced interconnect made from four conductors (1 per signal, 2 for ground) of Litz braided 24AWG 99.99% solid silver wire. should be roughly a meter long. terminated with Neutrik NC3MX-HD and NC3FX-HD.


----------



## individual6891

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_I can't even think of any words to describe how awesome that is..._

 

Ditto


----------



## RnB180

ayt,

 did you have fun lits braiding 30 awg wire that long?


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_ayt,

 did you have fun lits braiding 30 awg wire that long?




_

 

not as much fun as braiding the 4.5m headphone cable that is the 24AWG solid silver Qualia 010 cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 these 24AWG solid silver wires from the group buy are hard to braid properly. I could have done better, but given the trouble I was having, I was content with how it turned out. I covered it in multifilament techflex so you cannot see it anyways. then after that I went ahead and made a 3m cable from the same wire for my HD650's... even more fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the 30AWG copper wire was much better in comparison. it has a nice, thick teflon coating around the thin conductor and is a lot easier to work with (the silver wire didn't have much insulation so I had to be extra careful on top of its relative rigidness). but even then, it takes way to long to braid 3m of it... and of course I did it twice, once for the Qualia cable and again for the MDR-023 recable.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I didn't feel comfortable with the thickness of that outer teflon layer so I stripped it off and added some much thicker 22 gauge teflon, but as long as you aren't getting any crosstalk it's all good. I love those cute little Sonys too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P.S. Just thinking about how detailed a Qualia with a silver cable is hurts my head.


----------



## Vadi

It's an empty core of a coax cable made of foamed polyethylene and wrapped in 8 24AWG copper wires. Their insulation is glass-silk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I put them in transparent heatshrink since the glass itches.


----------



## The Monkey

Wow!


----------



## Vadi

Thank you very much!


----------



## audiomortis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vadi* 
_It's an empty core of a coax cable made of foamed polyethylene and wrapped in 8 24AWG copper wires. Their insulation is glass-silk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I put them in transparent heatshrink since the glass itches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 


 These connectors look like they came out of the movie TRON... where did you get these?


----------



## RnB180

Interesting RCAs cables, itchy? sounds dangerous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 the connectors can be found in partsexpress.


----------



## individual6891

They look like RS gold plated phonos


----------



## Vadi

I didn't manage to actually hurt myself. There are only a lot of tiny glass particles which itch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I bought the connectors at an electronics store near our flat. I asked for RCAs which should be suitable for 10mm cables.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Been busy lately. Here's a few of my efforts:

 [size=medium]*MINI TO MINI*[/size]
*Length:* 4" wire length
*Terminations:* Right angle and straight Switchcraft minis
*Conductor:* Silver plated copper with thick teflon coating





 [size=medium]*MINI TO RCA*[/size]
*Length:* 3 feet 
*Terminations:* Right angle Switchcraft mini & Canare RCAs
*Conductor:* Silver plated copper with thick teflon coating





 [size=medium]*HEADPHONE EXTENSION*[/size]
*Length:* 4 meter (13.2 feet)
*Terminations:* Neutrik Locking TRS female and NP3c-BAG
*Conductor:* Canare Starquad





 [size=medium]*PORTABLE SENN CABLE*[/size]
*Length:* 4 feet
*Terminations:* Oehlback Sennheiser plugs, Switchcraft RA mini
*Conductor:* Cardas 4x24 blue cable


----------



## Jonoh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_
 [size=medium]*PORTABLE SENN CABLE*[/size]
*Length:* 4 feet
*Terminations:* Oehlback Sennheiser plugs, Switchcraft RA mini
*Conductor:* Cardas 4x24 blue cable



_

 

Wow, how's that sound compared to stock? How about to other cables like the Zu (if you have or had one to compare it to).


 Nice work on those cables, especially the mini to mini.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_[size=medium]*MINI TO MINI*[/size]
*Length:* 4" wire length
*Terminations:* Right angle and straight Switchcraft minis
*Conductor:* Silver plated copper with thick teflon coating



_


----------



## individual6891

nice HiGHFLYiN9. I like the use of the "woody text"


----------



## zip22

HiGHFLYiN9, are the mini-mini and mini-rca braided or twisted?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Thanks for the nice comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The mini to mini and mini to rca are both litz braided. Unfortunently I haven't had much time to play with the Senn cable but my guess is that it would have the same characteristics of the regular Cardas headphone cable (on the warmer and fuller side). If you'd like to PM me in a week or so I can probably offer you a more detailed description


----------



## strohmie

You call those connectors...

 *These* are connectors.






 ...and I apologize for the yellow-ish lighting. This is basically how to run 14 AC signals, 6 Dynahi power voltages, and 6 control voltages from one CD player box to another. Time consuming? Heh...don't remind me.


----------



## RnB180

intersting back drop.

 I like the look.


----------



## individual6891

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strohmie* 
_



_

 

They look really industrial looking! Beast.


----------



## mr.karmalicious

What the HELL are those?


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mr.karmalicious* 
_What the HELL are those?_

 

<<points at signature>>

 One of them is sending AC voltages from the CD power supply box to the signal box, while the other is sending voltages for the Dynahi boards and control signal for the CD player. So they're not signal cables, but still cables nonetheless.


----------



## Gmd

Just finished these, used red Canare L-5CFB coax cable with their RCA connectors. Braided it with 3/8 inch blue techflex and 1/4 inch black techflex ontop of the blue. I am quite pleased how they turned out, the flash makes the black heatshrink look really dirty but it isn't.


----------



## headchange4u

These are the first set of cables that I built after finding this forum. Not my best work and not the best color combo (kinda bright). I am giving the Y-cable to one of my friends tonight so I took some pics to remember it by. I use the mini to mini for testing.

 Y-cable and mini:

 White Canare Star Quad

 Yellow sleeving from a kit used to sleeve computer power suply cables ( and it's UV reactive!)

 Canare F-12 3.5mm plugs

 Neutrik Pro-Fi RCA


----------



## CSO

Here are a couple of pictures of an iPod cable that I made. Components include: Canare F-12 3.5mm, Neutrik ProFi RCAs, Canare Star Quad white, Techflex 1/8"-7/16" expandable white, and white heatshrink tubing. I wrapped a small lip around the edge of the F-12 connector and shrunk it down. This makes a nice finished product. I also carefully pushed the red and black rubber grips off the RCA connectors before overlaying the white heatshrink tubing.


----------



## The Monkey

Nice work, CSO. A mini to RCA is one of my next projects.


----------



## headchange4u

Very nice, clean looking cable CSO.

 Excellent work. I like how you did the heat shrink over the edge of the plug.


----------



## Naruto

Oooo what's the point of not showing the nice bling on the ends?


----------



## ajt976

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Naruto* 
_Oooo what's the point of not showing the nice bling on the ends? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Probably for better strain relief...but I agree with you in certain cases. Like, take for example RnB's Silver LOK interconnects. Those would be one cable that I definitely would not want heatshrink the plugs!!! They are way too pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## RnB180

I like the ipod cable, in the past whenever I tried to make an all white cable, every time I used white heat shrink there was always a slight stain on the edged where the tubing was bent in manufacturing. 

 I could not find any prestine shrink so all of them ended up having that white like. Since this bothered be greatly, I just never used white shrink anymore.
 even rubbing white shrink with your fingers, the oil in the your skin will stain the shrink. IMO a real pain in the butt


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_I like the ipod cable, in the past whenever I tried to make an all white cable, every time I used white heat shrink there was always a slight stain on the edged where the tubing was bent in manufacturing. 

 I could not find any prestine shrink so all of them ended up having that white like. Since this bothered be greatly, I just never used white shrink anymore.
 even rubbing white shrink with your fingers, the oil in the your skin will stain the shrink. IMO a real pain in the butt _

 

If you look close at the y-cable and mini (the bright yellow ones) a few posts back you can notice some discoloring on the white heat shrink. That came from the lighter I used to shrink the heat shrink. It left a black residue that I have tried to remove but to no avail. I even tried bleaching it. I now have a heat gun (9.99 at Harbor Freight Tools) that I use to avoid this problem. Needless to say I'm not a huge fan of white heat shrink either.


----------



## CSO

In the world of iPod, the color white is king. Thus, the white sleeved connector bodies on my cable. The white heatshrink tubing is from Markertek, and I have yet to notice problems with discoloration or manufacturing creases. Perhaps I will notice this with use. For now, though, I like the monochromatic color scheme of my white iPod cable.

 I understand showcasing high dollar connector bodies, but the Canare F-12 is pretty basic, so I don't mind covering it. My next cable will feature Cardas wire with WBT connectors. I don't plan on hiding the WBT RCA's at all. I'll post pics of this cable when it is done. For now, here is a teaser pic of the Canare F-12 encapsulated in clear heatshrink tubing on the end of the Cardas cable (p.s. it's a pain to terminate enameled wire--I wish I had a solder pot for this.).


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_If you look close at the y-cable and mini (the bright yellow ones) a few posts back you can notice some discoloring on the white heat shrink. That came from the lighter I used to shrink the heat shrink. It left a black residue that I have tried to remove but to no avail. I even tried bleaching it. I now have a heat gun (9.99 at Harbor Freight Tools) that I use to avoid this problem. Needless to say I'm not a huge fan of white heat shrink either._

 

people that recommend using a lighter or hair dryer for heat shrink dont know what they are talking about. When I first started, I experimented with a lighter, butane lighter, and hair dryer.

 All I can say is I recieved really poor advice.

 Then I bought a heat gun. and all is well. Shrink tubing dual wall over a single layer of flex becomes a skill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Its very easy to deform the flex.


----------



## skyskraper

agreed, a cheap $10usd heatgun can be picked up everywhere im sure and positively nukes heatshrink


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_people that recommend using a lighter or hair dryer for heat shrink dont know what they are talking about. When I first started, I experimented with a lighter, butane lighter, and hair dryer.

 All I can say is I recieved really poor advice.

 Then I bought a heat gun. and all is well. Shrink tubing dual wall over a single layer of flex becomes a skill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Its very easy to deform the flex._

 

I agree re the heat gun. One thing that concerns me, though, is that the underlying components sometimes get pretty hot when I heatshrink. Is this something to worry about?


----------



## skyskraper

remember they stand up to soldering and resoldering and resoldering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heat gun also provides enuff heat at a long enuff distance to still shrink the HS but far enuff from the cable to not melt stuff like techflex


----------



## RnB180

You just need to be careful. Ive used the heat gun for literally hundreds of applications and never had a probelm with it affecting conductors.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_You just need to be careful. Ive used the heat gun for literally hundreds of applications and never had a probelm with it affecting conductors._

 

Okay, good. I freaked out when I made my first interconnect and the Switchcrafts were (very) hot to the touch after I used the heat gun.


----------



## CSO

Here are pics of another 3.5mm to stereo RCA cable. This one features Cardas 300B cable, WBT NextGen RCA's, and the ubiquitous Canare F-12. The NextGen RCA's are a dream to solder because they can be disassembled giving access to the individual pins. The Cardas cable's jacket is grey and the Techflex braiding is white.


----------



## headchange4u

Nice cable CSO!!! Really nice color combo with the WBT and the white Techflex

 Did you get your Cardas 300B from Micheal Percy?


----------



## CSO

Yes, the Cardas cable came from Michael Percy. I have always been impressed by the quality of his parts selection and speed of shipping.


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CSO* 
_Yes, the Cardas cable came from Michael Percy. I have always been impressed by the quality of his parts selection and speed of shipping._

 

Does he have an online site or what is his contact info?


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_Does he have an online site or what is his contact info?_

 


http://www.percyaudio.com/


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

CSO how did you arrange the 300B wire to conform to a mini-RCA? I bought enough of it for a headphone cable but found that not only was the jacket too thick for cable hanging from you head, but I didn't feel comfortable with only the little mini wires (28-30 gauge?) running to the ground. I was going to split the shield in half and put some tubing over top of it but I decided they would be better off as RCA cables using one mini and one larger wire for signal and the same for ground.


----------



## CSO

Quote:


 How did you arrange the 300B wire to conform to a mini-RCA? 
 

Background: the Cardas 300B cable has four conductors wrapped in a metallic shield. There are two 22 ga and two 28 ga conductors. In my cable, I used the two 22 ga for the left and right positive leads and the two 28 ga for the left and right negative leads. I kept the shield intact throughout the length of the cable, and split the shield strands in half down the "Y." The shield and two 28 ga conductors are all soldered to the negative terminal of the 3.5mm plug. The strands of the shield are cut short of the RCA connector and make no electrical connection at the RCA end. Using the two 28 ga conductors for the negative leads should be fine. Virtually all equipment that I know of has a common ground. Therefore, the neutral reference voltage is carried by the two negative 28 ga conductors in parallel--two 28 ga conductors is probably equal to a single 22 ga conductor. My few grievances with the Cardas cable are the 28 ga conductors are difficult to strip--I just melted it with the soldering iron. Plus the wires are protected by enamel paint. The enamel must be burned/metled off with the soldering iron too. You'll see it bubble off when it's hot enough. A solder pot would be best, but I don't have one.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

A hot iron does the trick too, but you'll get some shrink back. I agree the smaller wires are a real pita to strip.


----------



## Fangmasterflex

Some cables I whipped up~

 Sennheiser650 cable made with starquad, nylon multifilament, and a neutrik 3p3x-b 1/4" plug:




 2 75ohm adapters made with starquad, nylon multifilament, a canare f-12, and a generic canare copycat female end:




 2 mini to mini cables made with starquad, nylon multifilament, and switchcraft gold plated connectors.




 2 RCA cables made with canare gs6, nylon multifilament, and lok connectors




 RCA cables with neutrik RCA's, white techflex, and red canare GS6":



 2 more RCA cables made with canare gs6, nylon multifilament, and neutrik RCA's




 Gotta love the nylon


----------



## individual6891

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fangmasterflex* 
_
 2 more RCA cables made with canare gs6, nylon multifilament, and neutrik RCA's




 Gotta love the nylon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I see a behringer mixer <3 <3


----------



## 10068

Wow! Those are great cables!! Kinda reminds me of some of the headphone-cable replacements from Headphile.com.... anyways, Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see you love the StarQuad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Hey, quick question... what difference do 75 or 120ohm adapters make? I always forget. I'd be curious to try out a really high-quality ohm adapter on my system, because i'm interested what the results will be. Then again, I dunno if they work on the output of tube amps. But seeing as how yours are using 1/8" plugs, I assume it's best application is portable setups? Mine will probably be a 1Gig Shuffle + SR60 and PX200. with Pocket Amp V2 (similar to cmoy, roughly).

 cheers.


----------



## Fangmasterflex

Thanks! Actually just got the starquad yesterday (ordered it for some microphone cable), and it was my first experience with it. Just went kinda wild with making cables since I had so many connectors and nylon lying around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As far as the 75 ohm vs 125 ohm adapters, i have no idea. I built the cables for my etymotic 4p's to convert them to a 4s. Frankly I cant tell much of a difference with ohm adapters, other than the lowering of the volume


----------



## 10068

Uh oh, you have cotton ears!


----------



## euclid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fangmasterflex* 
_Some cables I whipped up~

 Sennheiser650 cable made with starquad, nylon multifilament, and a neutrik 3p3x-b 1/4" plug:



_

 

wow, i think i see an rca shell being used for the y-split. VERY NICE TOUCH!


----------



## grandenigma1

*[size=medium]RCAs[/size]*
*Conductor:* Pure solid core silver (99.999) 24awg, Silver plated copper 22awg (ground)
*Config:* Triple braid (one sleeve empty)
*Termination:* Eichmann Bullets
*Sleeve:* Neon Blue Techflex


----------



## ayt999

here's a picture of a 8-wire litz braid I finished. I got some teflon tubes now, so it's eight ~1m lengths of the 24AWG solid silver wire in 22AWG teflon tubing braided in some sort of litz (I looked at my homegrown audio silver lace IC's and tried to imitate that). this is much more time consuming to braid than the 4-wire litz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I don't want to braid another, but I need a pair of them to make some IC's. now to decide whether I should terminate them in XLR or RCA....


 and a 1.5 ft mini-mini I made for my friend out of three runs of 24AWG solid silver wire each in 22AWG teflon, and the whole thing sleeved in FlexoThin. I think it looks cool, but he wants it covered in black sleeving (and concealing the nice silver wiring) for some reason.


----------



## RnB180

ayt,

 very nice work indeed.

 So how do you like the silver sound?

 I ordered myself some silver to play with. Im gonna run them through my headphone rig.

 Im doing a personal comparison between conductor types to see which metal and braid I like best for my rig.

 So far Im really digging the straight star quad sound with my interconnects. I like them better then the 20 awg shielded teflon wire I had on my multichannel set up. 

 the DIY 4 braid litz interconnect with silver plated copper sounds very nice with my set up also. the copper star quad sounds a tiny bit muddy in comparison to the silver copper litz. 

 But Im a bit of a "mid" guy so the star quad cables are still in my set up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. the bass is looser then the silver plated one. 

 Im a bit excited since I found some High purity silver wire to experiment with. So Im really curious as how it might sound on my set up.

 what are your thoughts of conductor sonic signatures? so you notice any sonic improvement with a 2 or 3 conductor interconnect and the 8 conductor one?


----------



## Edwood

Holy hell, crazy braid, Alex! 

 Now here's the real kicker, are all the wires the same length? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Now here's the real kicker, are all the wires the same length? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

they were when I started... and after I go at them with my wire cutter one more time after the braiding is done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 isn't it obvious from the picture that currently after the braiding but before the final assembly that the wire lengths are all over the place? (or maybe it isn't. I cannot seem to take good pictures tonight anyways.) better yet, the teflon tubing around them seems to have changed length during the braiding process so some are longer than the wire inside while others are shorter now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 right now I have 10 cm or so of the second cable braided up... going to be a while before I'm finished.


----------



## individual6891

8 way.. ouch


----------



## fr4c

8 wire braid...sheesh. i'd be lucky if i have time for 4 way.


----------



## ayt999

the finished 8-wire litz XLR interconnects.











 I thought this picture looked pretty nice. I took it while testing out a few different sleeves.


----------



## RnB180

My goodness AYT!

 that has got to be one of the best looking interconnects I have ever seen. Kudos to you for a job well done.

 How does it sound? Is there any difference between the 8 wire braid and the 3 wire braid?

 how much did it set you back?


----------



## ayt999

I haven't plugged it in yet.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here's what I used btw:
 99.99% 24AWG solid silver wire, 22AWG teflon tubes, clear techflex sleeving, and Neutrik NC3FX-HD / NC3MX-HD connectors.


----------



## cetoole

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ayt999* 
_the finished 8-wire litz XLR interconnects.

 http://photo.head-fi.org/data/500/10639PICT004211-med.JPG/img]

 [img]http://photo.head-fi.org/data/500/10639PICT00451-med.JPG/img]

 I thought this picture looked pretty nice. I took it while testing out a few different sleeves.

 [img]http://photo.head-fi.org/data/500/10639PICT0027111-med.JPG/img][/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


Aty. that has to be the sexiest cable I have seen, amazing work. Now, give us impressions._


----------



## nleahcim

Hmm - methinks this may be the best place for this question:

 I'm thinking it's time for me to get an actual heatgun. Can any of you reccomend one that works well and doesn't cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## philodox

Those cables look *very* nice ayt999. I think I might try to pick up some 22AWG tubing to use with the silver wire I got from the group buy. The teflon sheath that is on the wire is too thin and strips off easily. Do you have any more information about the teckflex like stuff that you are using that is white?

 Also, when you do a 4 wire braid do you use two for ground and two for signal? If I was making a mini-mini cable would I be better off just doing a simple 3 wire braid or is there a benifit to using a 4 wire braid and using two for the return?

 PS. I don't want to hijack this thread, so if you [or anyone] has any answers a PM is fine.


----------



## appar111

Can anyone else make me a 75 ohm adaptor like the one below (with the Canare F12 connector and female end)?

 if so, please PM me, thanks!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fangmasterflex* 
_Some cables I whipped up~

 Sennheiser650 cable made with starquad, nylon multifilament, and a neutrik 3p3x-b 1/4" plug:




 2 75ohm adapters made with starquad, nylon multifilament, a canare f-12, and a generic canare copycat female end:




 2 mini to mini cables made with starquad, nylon multifilament, and switchcraft gold plated connectors.




 2 RCA cables made with canare gs6, nylon multifilament, and lok connectors




 RCA cables with neutrik RCA's, white techflex, and red canare GS6":



 2 more RCA cables made with canare gs6, nylon multifilament, and neutrik RCA's




 Gotta love the nylon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ayt999

made another one today. now the RCA and XLR cables connected to my Accuphase DP-85 are matching (except for the connectors of course). they sound great too.


----------



## arspy87

My first attempt at a _real_ interconnect, using the right materials. It's a bit sloppy, but I'm pleased with it for now.


----------



## 10068

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arspy87* 
_My first attempt at a real interconnect, using the right materials. It's a bit sloppy, but I'm pleased with it for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

nice! that is quite sexy. would work great in a system with tubes and black finish.


----------



## appar111

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ayt999* 
_made another one today. now the RCA and XLR cables connected to my Accuphase DP-85 are matching (except for the connectors of course). they sound great too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Wow, I need you to build me a short 75-ohm adaptor cable using that stuff (with Canare F12 connector & female end)-- verrry sharp looking!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

RA to RA Litz braided silver plated copper in teflon




 RA Mini to 1/4" female - Cardas 4x24 cable


----------



## audiomortis

nice Paiste 2002 Sound Edge hats man!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I was hoping another drummer would recognize the goods


----------



## RnB180

ayt inspired me to braid my own mini,

 but I used 6 conductors, took me about an hour to figure out a pattern that worked and didnt look awkward. My first attempt was trying to litz the 6 conductors and it ended up looking strange. 

 I finally figured out a pattern but it was freakin complicated and I had to count each twist in my head. i.e. left outside twist, right inside twist, left inside twist right outside twist.. took me a a couple of hours to figure out how to braid and finally finish it.

 I dont know if I'd want to tackle an 8 conductor braid. but then I didn have any model work from


----------



## grandenigma1

*[size=medium]RCAs[/size]*
*Conductor:* Pure solid core silver (99.99) 22awg, 2 x solid core copper 22awg (ground)
*Config:* Triple braid
*Termination:* LOK Rhodium Performance Series Locking Barrel RCAs 
*Sleeve:* Nylon Multifilament






*[size=medium]Power Cable[/size]*
*Conductor:* Belden 83704 (L & N) shielded, copper 12awg (ground)
*Config:* starquad fashion (L & N), counter-sprial (ground) 
*Termination:* Furutech FI-11M (cu) Male, Furutech FI-11 (ag) IEC
*Sleeve:* Nylon Multifilament


----------



## RnB180

grandenigma, looks to me that you find power cords more fun to make


----------



## grandenigma1

Actually its the same one from the other day just put some Nylon on it so it looks pretty and so my cables all match


----------



## RnB180

cool


----------



## grandenigma1

Yup


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9




----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_







_

 



 What kind of Cardas cable is that, HiGHFLYiN9? Where did you get it?


----------



## grandenigma1

looks like 300B and more then likely from Percy Audio


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_looks like 300B and more then likely from Percy Audio_

 

I have a few feet of Cardas 300b on order from Percyaudio.com. I just thought it was gray instead of blue.


----------



## 10068

I don't like Cardas cable looks at all. Reminds me of CAT5 cabling


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

The model number is Cardas 4x24, very similar to the "smurf" headphone cable. Before you pick it up I would recommend a hot iron, otherwise you'll have difficulty melting the laquer off the copper conductors. It's available from Drew of moon audio and I think DIYcable sells it as well. AFAIK Percy does not carry it. Cardas 300B is grey and is a bit thicker. These particular cables are not covered with any techflex or nylon to avoid any trace of microphonics. I think a darker blue like the crosslink would have been nice but sacrifices need to be made in the persuit of good sound


----------



## grandenigma1

wow... the color is just a tad off on my monitor apparently... that looked gray to me... well then I stand corrected.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Lol, continue to adjust until the cable color looks like a Smurf


----------



## headchange4u

I had contacted someone at Cardas to see if there was any way to get some 300B for a group buy. I was told that 300B is no longer sold in bulk, and that Michael Percy was the only one who carries the cable in bulk. Cardas also said that after percyaudio.com sells what they have there will be no more, so get it while you can.

www.partsconnexion.com also carries Cardas Crosslink 1I and 1S as well as Twinlink, SE-9, and SE-15 at a reasonable price. I couldn't find any info on the SE-9 or SE-15 at the Cardas site so I don't know much about this cable. Has anyone ever used this cable? Parts connexion lists this description:

  Quote:


 CARDAS- 64700 SE-9 Golden ratio, concentric, asymmetrical, co-axial (for <95 dB speake 
 

 Quote:


 CARDAS- 65006 SE-15 Golden ratio, concentric, asymmetrical, co-axial (for >100 dB spea 
 

I think that the dark red cable used in Cardas' Golden Cross Interconnect is a beautiful color.


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_I think a darker blue like the crosslink would have been nice but sacrifices need to be made in the persuit of good sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 So are you saying that the Crosslink cable doesn't sound that good?


----------



## 10068

So i'm the only one that thinks Cardas cables look like CAT5???


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_So are you saying that the Crosslink cable doesn't sound that good?_

 

No the Crosslink cable has worked out great the few times I've used it. I was refering to the light blue color, and sacrifices (as in using a color you may not be crazy about) sometimes have to be made for good sound. I like the crosslink color better but it only has 2 conductors and is too thick to be used for a headphone cable.


----------



## headchange4u

You can get Crosslink 1S (click on "speaker cable" on the bottom of the page) at Partconnexion.com. It's listed as having "4 x 10 awg polypropylene, unenameled (non-Litz)" wires. I have no idea what color the jacket is. I plan on ordering some in the near future. I was thinking about doing a recable on my HD580's with wire, but I think I'm going to try the Cardas 300B.


 EDIT: I guess 4 strands of 10AWG wire would make for some pretty thick headphone cables.


----------



## devwild

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_You can get Crosslink 1S (click on "speaker cable" on the bottom of the page) at Partconnexion.com. It's listed as having "4 x 10 awg polypropylene, unenameled (non-Litz)" wires. I have no idea what color the jacket is. I plan on ordering some in the near future. I was thinking about doing a recable on my HD580's with wire, but I think I'm going to try the Cardas 300B.


 EDIT: I guess 4 strands of 10AWG wire would make for some pretty thick headphone cables. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

4x 10awg?! heck yah, hope you have a strong neck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 New Rule of Thumb, your headphone cables are not allowed to be significantly larger than your speaker wiring.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Lol, that would be awesome to have a 10 gauge headphone cable. There are two types of Crosslink, one is for speaker cable (10gauge) and one is for interconnects (19 gauge?), The same is true for Cardas 300B cable. Percyaudio should carry both. I wouldn't recommend Cardas 300B interconnect cable for a headphone recable as the jacket is thick, and the 28 gauge conductors won't make much of a ground. Go for the 4x24 mate.


----------



## Dreamslacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *devwild* 
_4x 10awg?! heck yah, hope you have a strong neck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 New Rule of Thumb, your headphone cables are not allowed to be significantly larger than your speaker wiring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Heh.. He might be able to float in the air through the headphones in that manner.. =) Better isolation for him..


----------



## headchange4u

After the whole Clou Cable fiasco I managed to find the time to make a new cable for my Sennheisers. The results were outstanding.

 I used some wire I bought off Ebay. Some kind of Aerospace/NASA wire. It consists of 2 X 22AWG silver-plated copper conductors w/ Teflon insulation (the Y portion of the cable is the naked wire). The 2 conductors are then sheilded and then wrapped in an outer covering of Teflon. There were 2 runs of wire for this cable. I then twisted the two cables together and wrapped them in Teflon tape from the plug to the Y portion of the cable. It gave the cable a cool spiral look. I used the Olenbach(sp?) connectors from the group buy. I hollowed them out with a Dremel and the used a two part platic epoxy to rebuild the plugs after I soldered my wires to the pins. I even managed to reuse the Y peice from the Olenback cables.

 Carbon Techflex matches cans well.

 Canare F-12 mini plug and Kester silver bearing solder


 The results were great. It blew the Clou Cable out of the water. It really brought a lot of detail to the cans and lifted a lot of the veil Sennheisers are notorious for. The bass is tighter and has more of a punch. It has completely changed the sound of my Senn'd for the better. BTW this cable is MUCH more flexible than my recable of my Grados using Star Quad.


----------



## Fresno Bob

Man you guys and gals with these awsome re-cable jobs all of them are just great


----------



## grandenigma1

Looks great! the stuff to do mine is in the mail! cant wait til it gets here! great work!


----------



## palchiu

Wow~ beautiful Senn cable!!! Great work!!!

 BTW, where can find the aerospace/NASA wires?


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *palchiu* 
_Wow~ beautiful Senn cable!!! Great work!!!

 BTW, where can find the aerospace/NASA wires?_

 

Ebay. Do a search for silver teflon.


----------



## CollinT

This is the first cable I've made. It's just a standard mini to RCA interconnect using star quad, canrae F-12 and home grown audio RCA connectors. With techflex PET covering. 






 I also started making a 10' headphone extension cable. I got the whole thing wired up only to realize that I mistakenly purchased a mono female connector. Drat.


----------



## The Monkey

Very nice Collin T. Mini to RCA is my next project.


----------



## appar111

Sweet looking IC, CollinT! May have to commission you to make me one of the same!

 J.


----------



## audiomortis

when you guys use the same cable for the "Y" and not the wires inside one cable (like CollinT has done above)... what are you doing with the extra wires insed the two sections of the "Y"? So, if the mini connector is on one length of starquad, and the RCA's are on two individual lengths of starquad, where they meet the RCA sides have more wires than the MINI side. do you just cut the extras and ignore them, or are you actually attatching them?


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *audiomortis* 
_when you guys use the same cable for the "Y" and not the wires inside one cable (like CollinT has done above)... what are you doing with the extra wires insed the two sections of the "Y"? So, if the mini connector is on one length of starquad, and the RCA's are on two individual lengths of starquad, where they meet the RCA sides have more wires than the MINI side. do you just cut the extras and ignore them, or are you actually attatching them?_

 


 Are you talking about using three separate pieces of Star Quad (or other cable) instead of using one piece of cable and separating the conductors inside the cable?

 IMHO, I don't think that it would be a good idea to try and splice three separate pieces of cable together. Too many chances for a bad connection or a weak link in the cable. That's just me. IF I were making a cable in that manner I would use all of the wires, even if that means doubling up some wires in the Y section of the cable.


----------



## CollinT

Actually, the cable I made is one piece of star quad. I didn't like the look of the single cable splitting into two smaller cables for the RCA's, the techflex was too loose fitting and there was extra space there for the RCA connector to wiggle around at the end. So I put three layers of heatshrink on the cable after the Y split to "fill it out" more. It looks good but it isn't very flexible. Heh. Oh well live and learn.

 BTW, thanks for the good comments guys.


----------



## RnB180

what I find that works is just using over sized shrink, at its maximum shrink, the tubing becomes perfectly round and flex should fit over smoothly. its good for those that dont want the twisted look.

 I would think 3 layers of shrink would kill the flexibility?


----------



## CollinT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_I would think 3 layers of shrink would kill the flexibility?_

 

Yeah, it did exactly that. I figured since I planned on plugging them in and leaving them in it didn't _really_ bother me. Or at least not as much as having the heavy RCA connectors flop around with just the two cables holding them up.


----------



## headchange4u

CollinT

 What is the name/color of the TechFlex you are using there? I really like it.


----------



## CollinT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_CollinT

 What is the name/color of the TechFlex you are using there? I really like it._

 

I'ts color "White/Beige/Black" 3/8" TechFlex PET from WireCare.com 

 I'm tempted to try their "Sherbert" color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, (the sad thing is I'm only _half_ joking).


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CollinT* 
_
 I'm tempted to try their "Sherbert" color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, (the sad thing is I'm only half joking)._

 


 I ended up buying some of the Ogre after much debate. I wish I hadn't now.


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_I ended up buying some of the Ogre after much debate. I wish I hadn't now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I kinda like it.... although I am a black nylon guy myself... well neon blue techflex if I use Eichmanns. 

 what would you have liked to get? I think the oger will look pretty sweet


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Made myself a 10 foot Sennheiser cable with Cardas wiring and Neutrik NP3C-B


----------



## grandenigma1

now i see the smurf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks great! hope mine comes out that nice...


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_Looks great! hope mine comes out that nice..._

 

Thanx! Remember with Senn plugs... epoxy is your friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I generally give mine three coats before heatshrinking over top.


----------



## headchange4u

I made this cable to go from a source component to a headphone amp via a headphone jack. I put a jack on one end so it could also serve as an extention cable for headphones.

 12' Mogami 2534 cable
 Neutrik 1/4" plug
 Calrad 3.5mm jack
 Black w/ white tracer sleeving (from Ebay)
 Kester silver bearing solder


----------



## CollinT

I really like the look of that cable. I'm going to have to keep an eye on ebay for some of that sleeving.


----------



## number1sixerfan

how does mogami compare to starquad in the sq department?


----------



## bg4533

Sennheiser cable.

 It is the first one I got around to completing. I put it together from parts I had around the house. I need to get some red heatshrink to mark the L/R channels.

 The cables is made from Oehlbach connectors and Canare Starquad Mini. The cable probably needs to break in a bit, but performance is a bit disappointing. Soundstage is very compressed right now.


----------



## RnB180

Not a cable but heres a pic of my personal portable cans
 SR-80. Im pretty happy with the way it turned out. much better then I expected.


----------



## bg4533

RCA -> 1/8" Female

 Canare Starquad Mini. Calrad 1/8" Female jack. Neutrik RCAs.

 I use this to connect my Ipod Mini w/ Sik Ram to my amp sometimes.


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *number1sixerfan* 
_how does mogami compare to starquad in the sq department?_

 


 In all honesty I think Star Quad have a slight edge of Mogami in the sound quality. Mogami cable is built nicer than Star Quad, IMHO.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_Not a cable but heres a pic of my personal portable cans_

 

Nice job RnB180! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like they were made that way from the factory.


----------



## audiomortis

my problem with Mogami was that they use a spiral shield instead of a braided one like Canare does (at least that was the case with the stuff I used). The spiral shield is much more likely to suffer gaps from movement, and that's not appealing to me.


----------



## The Monkey

My second IC: 3 ft. mini-to-mini, purple starquad, carbon techflex, switchcraft straight mini connectors, 12 mm 3:1 adhesive heatshrink.


----------



## bg4533

Mini->Mini Cable

 Canare Starquad Mini. Switchcraft connectors.


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_My second IC: 3 ft. mini-to-mini, purple starquad, carbon techflex, switchcraft straight mini connectors, 12 mm 3:1 adhesive heatshrink._

 

Really nice color combo with the purple S.Q./Carbon T.F.. I would have never thought that that combo would look that good.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bg4533* 
_Canare Starquad Mini. Switchcraft connectors_

 

Nice cable. I really like those switchcraft connectors. Where did you pick those up at?


----------



## bg4533

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_Nice cable. I really like those switchcraft connectors. Where did you pick those up at?_

 

I believe I got them from Westlake Electronics.


----------



## zip22

canare instrument cable 
 rean (neutrik i think) 1/4" mono gold plated





 silver plated stranded copper w/teflon from ebay
 neutrik RA minis (CRAP!)

 i got all my stuff from www.redco.com . not a huge selection, but i like everything they have, the prices are reasonable, and they have been excellent for customer service.


----------



## JWFokker

What don't you like about the Neutriks? I like Neutrik minis better than Switchcrafts. What else would you have used?

 Well, to be more specific, I like this Neutrik mini quite a bit. I don't have any experience with the ones you used.


----------



## 10068

zip22 may i say that is some damn fine photography!


----------



## zip22

my complaints with those specific plugs can be found in this thread (with more pics of the problems)
http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=120379

 i love the straight neutriks too. i made my first cable with them, and i just bough 4 more regular ones, and 4 with the larger openings.

 and 1 more pic that i missed


----------



## 10068

dude, more pics. those are superb quality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 how much did your camera cost you???

 PM me if you wish so as to not derail this thread...


----------



## RnB180

neutriks arent as good as switchcraft and canare with mini connectors, they are however half the size and the smallest diameter connectors largely available. Neutriks are delicate connectors but its barrel diameter size makes them far more convenient for portable amps and traveling, soldering shouldnt take more then a second of two per terminal or you can melt the dielectric.

 thanks for the redco link. I like their prices.


----------



## RnB180

neutriks arent as good as switchcraft and canare with mini connectors, they are however half the size and the smallest diameter connectors largely available. Neutriks are delicate connectors but its barrel diameter size makes them far more convenient for portable amps and traveling, soldering shouldnt take more then a second of two per terminal or you can melt the dielectric.

 thanks for the redco link. I like their prices.


----------



## [AK]Zip

22gauge silver plated copper wire covered in teflon then shielded. The wires soldered directly to the headphone connector pins.






 More info here: http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=122313

 -Alex-


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_thanks for the redco link._

 

I've ordered from Redco in the past too, it would be nice if they had a few more parts but they have nice prices and good service.


----------



## grandenigma1

yes they do! got all of my recable stuff from them!

 Yippee 200th post


----------



## zip22

straight neutriks 
 silver plated teflon coated stranded copper

 not sure what i'm planning on using this for, i was just a little bored.


----------



## RnB180

I was wondering as rare and expensive the blue cardas 4x24 cable is,

 would it be a good idea to arrange a group buy? I wouldnt know exactly how it would be done or how Cardas handles sales to the public for bulk cable.

 but I think there would probably be many interested in bulk cardas 24x4 wire?

 I think that would make many DIYers happy, everyone would have cardas = grados, beyers, sens and akgs lol.


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_I was wondering as rare and expensive the blue cardas 4x24 cable is,

 would it be a good idea to arrange a group buy? I wouldnt know exactly how it would be done or how Cardas handles sales to the public for bulk cable.

 but I think there would probably be many interested in bulk cardas 24x4 wire?

 I think that would make many DIYers happy, everyone would have cardas = grados, beyers, sens and akgs lol._

 

I would like to try and pick up some 24x4

 Oddly enough, I had contacted Brian at Cardas a few weeks ago to see if he had ANY wire availble for a group buy. He said that they did not sell directly to the public, but he would check with his some of his dealers and see if he could get me a "sweet deal" on some Cardas cable if I could purchase over 250 feet. I told him that I probably would have no problem meeting the minimum length requirement and more. It has been about a month since he told me he would check with his dealers, but I have not heard back from him yet.

 EDIT: I priced the 4x24 wire from Drew at Moon Audio. It sells for 6.50 per foot which I think is a little expensive.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

That's where I've been getting mine (Drew of Moon Audio), that is also a discounted price from the suggested retail. I had asked Brian the same question about a month back, but had the same results (can't sell directly to public but I can always become an authorized reseller). Drew said he could offer us a better price for 250 feet. Feel free to PM me for details. I'd be happy to be a part of it if someone else would like to run it.


----------



## RnB180

I contacted Cardas and received this response.

  Quote:


 We make a product called "4x24 with shield" that works very well as a headphone cable. It is available in bulk from any Cardas dealer. All sales must go through an authorized dealer.


----------



## RnB180

those familiar with cardas 4 x 24, are the conductors enameled?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_those familiar with cardas 4 x 24, are the conductors enameled?_

 

Yes, a hot iron is recommended.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Red techflex on red wire with straight Switchcraft Minis.


----------



## The Monkey

1 foot mini-to-mini, purple star quad, 1/8" white tech flex, Switchcraft RA connectors:


----------



## Oink1

My MS1 recable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Silver plated copper with i believe a Canare F-12 - Black Techflex over chrome for max _*Bling*_





 Built by HiGHFLYiN9 in the US - Fitted by me in the 'lil old UK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Drivers parted with a combination of the boiled water/spoon method (Water *not* for the faint of heart!)









 Very pleased with the outcome - The charecteristics of the cable have given the low frequencys a boost with no loss of speed/attack and tamed the highs a little making bowls the ideal pad - No need for the 414's now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers Bryan!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oink1* 
_Drivers parted with a combination of the boiled water/spoon method (Water *not* for the faint of heart!)_

 

Wooh the boiling water method, I almost forgot about that one. That would certainly take some cohones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went with the hairdryer. 

 Oh BTW the plug is a Canare F-12


----------



## Oink1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Wooh the boiling water method, I almost forgot about that one. That would certainly take some cohones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went with the hairdryer._

 

It took a while for me to get my head around the faci i was about to place the drivers in boiled water - Water/electronics = Certain 'phone death! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Or so my brain kept telling me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Oh BTW the plug is a Canare F-12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I stand corrected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Now, about that _stupid_ coiled mess on the Beyers.....


----------



## Little J040

Just curious as to how you guys use the heatshrink, warm it with a hairdryer or something?


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Little J040* 
_Just curious as to how you guys use the heatshrink, warm it with a hairdryer or something?_

 

I use a heat gun:

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=360-380


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I have a Milwaukee heat gun from Home Depot, but I usually prefer to use matches as the heating seems a little more controlled.


----------



## RnB180

I use an Ungar 1095 dual heat gun.

 when I first started using it I would melt the flex, especially on double flex sleeves that were loose fitting.

 Its come to a skill now, just eye balling and knowing the melting points of the flex, lately Ive been placing my finger tips right next to the end of the shrink this prevents over heating,

 there are other tricks you learn too, as flex can be reshaped, if it melts and becomes bulbous, you just reheat the flex and reform it.


----------



## bryman79

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_lately Ive been placing my finger tips right next to the end of the shrink this prevents over heating_

 

OUCH!!! Your heatgun must not get as hot as mine.

 Bryan


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Rewired a Beyer DT880 with Cardas wiring and a Switchcraft mini:


----------



## [AK]Zip

580 cable I did. 22gauge wire covered in teflon. Then shielded. Wires soldered directly to the pins. The shield is only used as a shield.














 -Alex-


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bryman79* 
_OUCH!!! Your heatgun must not get as hot as mine.

 Bryan_

 

I use a dual temp

 1200Ø F and 790Ø F


----------



## The Monkey

Nice work, Alex!


----------



## [AK]Zip

Here is a pair of Sony MDR-V6's I did. 24gauge silver plated copper wire covered in Teflon. Then sleeved in black nylon monofilament. I must say I love how these turned out. The sound quality is like day and night because of the crappy stock cable.

 Has anyone else recabled their V6's? I am interested to see because I haven't seen anyone yet. I would be interested in how someone else did theirs. Either way pictures of mine below:














 -Alex-


----------



## grawk

Looks good. I redid mine, I'll post pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Rewired a Beyer DT880 with Cardas wiring and a Switchcraft mini:



_

 

Beautiful, as always.


----------



## The Monkey

2.5 feet, silver plated blue teflon coated stranded copper, Neutrik plugs, 1/8" white techflex.

 Still debating whether or not to heatshrink...







 I love how flexible this cable is.


----------



## palchiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Rewired a Beyer DT880 with Cardas wiring and a Switchcraft mini:



_

 

Great Job, I like this one.


----------



## ronstah

DH labs Bl-Ag cable, pure silver, tape wrap dielectric, balanced. (sold by partsconnexion.com, same conductors etc used in DH labs "Revelation")
 Neutrik ProFi RCA's
 Cardas solder

 few words about sound... Very good detail and timing. Also very clear with no noise etc. It is superb cable, nothing more to say


----------



## JWFokker

I like the minimal use of heat shrink on Ronstah's cables. I don't like it when the whole plug is covered. Plugs look good. They shouldn't be covered up.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JWFokker* 
_I like the minimal use of heat shrink on Ronstah's cables. I don't like it when the whole plug is covered. Plugs look good. They shouldn't be covered up._

 

I agree, I'm going to start using less.


----------



## dmb367

I'd like to post pictures here of my latest, but I can't seem to figure out how? I cant attach them b/c they are much bigger than 25kb.

 How do you guys post pics??


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Edwood turned me on to photobucket. Works like a charm


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Edwood turned me on to photobucket. Works like a charm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

second that, very easy to use.

www.photobucket.com


----------



## 10068

Wow, those green cables are friggin awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the combo of dark green and light green, plus the black of the plugs. Great contrast. Mmmmm green.


----------



## dmb367

ok lets try again

 Neutrik 1/4" mono plugs
 Neutrik RCA's
 Canare 2 conductor yellow wire
 Neon green Tech Flex

 pics:


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Lightened up one of your pics a little...


----------



## JWFokker

I think the reflection off the chrome bits is screwing with your exposure. You may want a more diffuse light source. Try bouncing light off a wall or white sheet onto your subject.

 Then again, Photoshop also works wonders.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9




----------



## bg4533

Eichmann Bullets, Belden 7986LC and Nylon Multifilament Techflex.

 Has anyone else tried 7986LC yet? I am interested in how it compares to similar coax like the 89259. Spec wise the 7986LC seems superior.


----------



## ronstah

5 mm2 power cord. it's behind my Rotel RCD-02


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronstah* 
_5 mm2 power cord. it's behind my Rotel RCD-02 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

someone likes the braiding!


----------



## RnB180

speaking of braids, 
 my first attempt at a 6 wire braid.


----------



## headchange4u

I have not had much time to work on cables here lately, but I had a chance to sit down tonight and make this......











 Pure silver solid core wire w/ Teflon insulation (from group buy) in a 4 strand Litz braid
 Neutrik 3.5mm plugs
 White Techflex
 Kester silver solder

 This cable was really small but sounds great. This was my first pure silver cable and I must say not bad at all. Here's a pic of the braid...


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_speaking of braids, 
 my first attempt at a 6 wire braid. 



_

 


 Thanks to your help, RnB180 I finished braiding my headphone splitter cable the other day. This is a 6 (22AWG s.p.c.)strand Litz braid that goes into 2 tri-braids. I still have to put connectors on it, but I will post pic when done. 






 I really like this color combo. I ordered the orange,red, and yellow wire with the intention of creating a "flame" look. It turned out better than I hoped. I call it my "Dragon's Flame". I am in a delima on how to cover the wire, if I even put any Techflex on at all. I like the look of the naked wire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Carbon Techflex gives it a smokey look, which I like.


----------



## JWFokker

I regret techflexing my cables. I don't like the texture. I don't think it would look as good with the carbon techflex.


----------



## The Monkey

Headchange4u, is that teflon insulation chrome-like or is that just the lighting?


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_Thanks to your help, RnB180 I finished braiding my headphone splitter cable the other day. This is a 6 (22AWG s.p.c.)strand Litz braid that goes into 2 tri-braids. I still have to put connectors on it, but I will post pic when done. 



 I really like this color combo. I ordered the orange,red, and yellow wire with the intention of creating a "flame" look. It turned out better than I hoped. I call it my "Dragon's Flame". I am in a delima on how to cover the wire, if I even put any Techflex on at all. I like the look of the naked wire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Carbon Techflex gives it a smokey look, which I like._

 


 Good stuff, I thinkn your 6 conductor braid is different from mine, as yours looks like a litz style and mine looks like a chain link type braid.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_Headchange4u, is that teflon insulation chrome-like or is that just the lighting?_

 


 its silver with a clear coating of teflon.

 with some beautiful shot under some great lighting.

 Headchange, 

 I would skipped the white flex and sleeved that braid into a clear tube so that it can be seen, IMO the flexing hides its stunning looks. when you have something like that show it off!


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_Good stuff, I thinkn your 6 conductor braid is different from mine, as yours looks like a litz style and mine looks like a chain link type braid._

 

I noticed the difference in our braids. Mine is basically a Litz braid technique that I modified for 6 strands. I did quite a bit of searching trying to find different ways of braiding 6 strands, but most were to confusing.

 In all honesty I like your braid better because of the shape and the way the wires are braided looks better. I wish you could explain how it was done, but I know explaining braiding techniques is a little difficult.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_I would skipped the white flex and sleeved that braid into a clear tube so that it can be seen, IMO the flexing hides its stunning looks. when you have something like that show it off!_

 

I would have left the Techflex off, but this was silver wire from the group buy and it already had Teflon insulation on the wire. The Litz braid ended up being REALLY small so I decided to cover it. The solid core wire also retains bends more than stranded cable which also was another reason for the Techflex. It just made the cable look a lot cleaner and nicer. I also left the heat shrink off the connectors because a friend of mine always complains about me covering up the connectors. The cable ended up being very "danity" as my wife calls it.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_Headchange4u, is that teflon insulation chrome-like or is that just the lighting?_

 

Just the lighting I used. Teflon insulation is kinda shiny anyways.

 I spent some more time comparing this pure silver mini with a Star Quad mini last night. The difference in the sound of the two cables was pretty apprent. The silver cable was a lot brighter and lacked fullness and punch in the bass compared to the Star Quad. After a couple of hours of listening I decicded that I really don't care to much for the sound of the silver. I am thinking about doing a 6 strand braid with one copper conductor and one silver conductor for each channel. I think that this may offer the best of both worlds; the brightness and detail of silver with the warmth of copper. It may also sound like crap, but you never know until you try.

 I have also decided to go with naked wire on the splitter cable above. I will dress the Y-section up with some heat shrink, but that will be about it. I will post pics when done.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Rewired the new Sennheiser HD201 using silver plated copper in litz and a switchcraft mini. 






 I posted the detailed steps in another thread, you can find it here: http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1467213


----------



## philodox

Nice work on the HD201s... I might just have to try the same thing when mine get here. Its not like its a big investment gone if you mess it up.


----------



## headchange4u

Finished my 6-strand to 2 3-strand braids headphone splitter cable. Decided to leave it naked and I left the heatshrink off the connectoes again.

 22AWG silver plated copper in a Litz braid X 6
 Canare F-12 mini
 Calrad mimi jack X 2
 Silver bearing solder












 I have good news and bad news. The good news is that the cable came out looking great. The bad news is that it doesn't work very well. If coming straight out of the iPod you can barely here any sound at all, even with the volume turned all the way up. I also tried through my Pimeta. I got plenty of sound but it was horribly distorted. I was using the stock iPod buds and the stock buds that came with my Delphi MyFi unit. I think they are the same impedence. 

 I'm kinda bummed they didn't work cause I really like the cable. Maybe I am doing something wrong. Here's the pics either way....


----------



## bg4533

headchange4u,
 is the sound distorted with only 1 headphone attached? if so you probably have a small short signal to ground on one of the connectors. Check for drips of solder and loose wire strands.


----------



## RnB180

Its the added resistance. which is why its distorted.
 run it out of a headphone amplifier and see how it works.

 you know, I used to think Kimber Kables looked spectacular and unique, after visting the DIY forums. When I see a kimber cable it looks like a home made DIY now


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bg4533* 
_headchange4u,
 is the sound distorted with only 1 headphone attached? if so you probably have a small short signal to ground on one of the connectors. Check for drips of solder and loose wire strands._

 

I took apart the connectors. I knew I didn't have a drip of solder or loose wire because I wrap each individual solder connector in Teflon tape.

 My problem is those cheaply made Calrad connectors. The ground clamp has dislodged from the main body of the plug. I can plug my headphones and push the ground clamp in and they work fine. I can see the ground clamp slide out of the body of the plug when I let go of the wire. It just comes out a little bit but its enough to be causing problems in my ground channel. I'm going to try a little solder and see if that helps.

 I really wish Canare would start making a 3.5mm cable end jack in their F-line of connectors, like the F-12. Maybe we should start a petition to get Canare to start manufacturing these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_Its the added resistance. which is why its distorted. run it out of a headphone amplifier and see how it works._

 

It's when its running out of my amp that I get the distorted sound. I get almost no sound straight from a source.


[size=x-small]EDIT:[/size]
 Thanks for the tip, bg4533! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was the ground clamp on the Calrad connectors. I soldered the connectors where the ground clamp goes into the body of the plug and got nothing but crystal clean sound out of both my iPod and Pimeta. Problem fixed so now my cable looks good AND works properly.

 I have used the Calrad connectors before with no problems, but I have always thought the ground clamp was a little lacking.


----------



## RnB180

like one of these


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_like one of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [_

 

That's it.

 You can see where th ground clamp goes into the body. My ground clamp pulled loose from there.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Cable is 3 feet long. Mini connector used this time. Wires are soldered directly to the pins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















 -Alex-


----------



## Garbz

you guys have no idea how jealous I am of your heatgun. Using a lighter just isn't the same.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Garbz* 
_you guys have no idea how jealous I am of your heatgun. Using a lighter just isn't the same._

 

I am using a really high powered blow dryer..


----------



## RnB180

Lighters tend to singe things, 
 I tried using a hair dryer but it would not get hot enough, and with dual wall flex, I had to hold it up close for a long time, this was dangerous as it exposed the material to high levels of heat over a long period which can result in insulation and plastic deforming and adheive line shrink not melting as it should.

 I used a new hair dryer once, returned it and got myself an ungar dual heat high power gun.

 never looked back since.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_Lighters tend to singe things, 
 I tried using a hair dryer but it would not get hot enough, and with dual wall flex, I had to hold it up close for a long time, this was dangerous as it exposed the material to high levels of heat over a long period which can result in insulation and plastic deforming and adheive line shrink not melting as it should.

 I used a new hair dryer once, returned it and got myself an ungar dual heat high power gun.

 never looked back since._

 

I have a (low medium and high) heat gun, but its really no different then the hair dryer that I use on high. I really don't think this hair dryer should be used for hair it burnes my fingers after only a few seconds.


----------



## RnB180

BTW AKzip

 Kudos to your skills.

 I see you really are sharpening your skills with the senn connectors. each time I see your work improving 100 percent.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_BTW AKzip

 Kudos to your skills.

 I see you really are sharpening your skills with the senn connectors. each time I see your work improving 100 percent._

 

Practice makes perfect. I actually came up on something really crazy as far as sleeving goes and I will be making yet another 650 cable with this sleeving. I don't think it will ever get any softer and flexible then this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Alex-


----------



## Dick Danger

Where you getting the Senn plugs?


----------



## RnB180

where everyone else is,

 from the stock cables.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_Practice makes perfect. I actually came up on something really crazy as far as sleeving goes and I will be making yet another 650 cable with this sleeving. I don't think it will ever get any softer and flexible then this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Alex-_

 


 If youre speaking of "Flexo Thin" sleeving.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, its an idea Ive been playing with too on my quest for the most pliable non-microphonic sleeving.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_where everyone else is,

 from the stock cables._

 

Yep. For now.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_If youre speaking of "Flexo Thin" sleeving.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, its an idea Ive been playing with too on my quest for the most pliable non-microphonic sleeving._

 

You are about 2000 miles off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From what I have seen this has never been used for any sort of cables or wires; audio or not. Soon it will be unveiled with another big surprise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Alex-


----------



## Thaddy

I'm _*very*_ interested in seeing what cables you two will be un"veiling" for the Sennheiser's (get it? har har...) in the near future. I've got some HD-650's on the way to me right now, and I think I might be ditching this Oehlbach for another aftermarket cable.

 So, let the DIY Wars begin


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Garbz* 
_you guys have no idea how jealous I am of your heatgun. Using a lighter just isn't the same._

 

9.99 at Harbor Freight. Can't go wrong with a price like that!

 Beautiful work there [AK]Zip and I can't wait to see what you have in store for us.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_I'm *very* interested in seeing what cables you two will be un"veiling" for the Sennheiser's (get it? har har...) in the near future. I've got some HD-650's on the way to me right now, and I think I might be ditching this Oehlbach for another aftermarket cable.

 So, let the DIY Wars begin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


 will you be conducting a aftermarket cable review? Itd be itneresting if you could approach moon audio, headphile, zu, equinox for loaners to conduct a review, I think its about time a face off is called for


----------



## Thaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_will you be conducting a aftermarket cable review? Itd be itneresting if you could approach moon audio, headphile, zu, equinox for loaners to conduct a review, I think its about time a face off is called for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I could, but I don't think I'll have enough time. I just bought a Signalcable Analog One RCA cable, and plan on getting a few more for my RCA cable shootout. I won't be able to afford any cables for my Senns for a while
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It it on my list though...and I'm patiently waiting until you're unveiling


----------



## Quacker

These are my first diy cables, a little sloppy but good for a first timer.
 These are three line out ipod cables that I made similar to the Sik Din & Ram Din.
 For the connectors I used a right angle neutrik mini and the other two are generic inline female connectors that I got from parts express.
 The conductor is 24awg teflon insulated silver plated copper. With Black 1/8 techflex.






 Close up pics:
1
2
3


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

tried a 7 layer braid today, looks like the same process can be used for any odd number of wires.


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Quacker* 
_These are my first diy cables, a little sloppy but good for a first timer.
 These are three line out ipod cables that I made similar to the Sik Din & Ram Din.
 For the connectors I used a right angle neutrik mini and the other two are generic inline female connectors that I got from parts express.
 The conductor is 24awg teflon insulated silver plated copper. With Black 1/8 techflex.
_

 

Nice work. Not something we have seen is this gallery much (if ever).


 Are those RadioShack B01 connectors? I own a Sik Imp and I have been wanting to take it apart and rewire it. I would like to replace the 3.5mm jack with a plug.

 You wouldn't happen to have a schematic on where to solder wires on the connector you used, would you?


----------



## rreynol

Needed a mini->rca and to test out a new iron so I put this together.





 22 awg Silver plated teflon wire (each channel twisted), then covered each with 1/8" techflex (red for right, black for left) and then covered all of that with 1/4" white techflex. Neutrik connectors on both ends. 

 Excuse the penguins on the laptop, it isnt mine.


----------



## bg4533

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Quacker* 
_These are my first diy cables, a little sloppy but good for a first timer.
 These are three line out ipod cables that I made similar to the Sik Din & Ram Din.
 For the connectors I used a right angle neutrik mini and the other two are generic inline female connectors that I got from parts express.
 The conductor is 24awg teflon insulated silver plated copper. With Black 1/8 techflex.
 Close up pics:
1
2
3_

 

Where did you get the Ipod connectors?


----------



## Quacker

No thoses aren't from radio shack. I got them from this guy named ridax from a different forum. Found him through this thread created by Syzygies.

Here is the link to the post on ipodlinux.com where the guy is selling these connectors. The site has been having some troubles with hackers so it might be down.

 If you can't get the information there this is his e-mail: beopc@hotmail.com

 All this information is on Syzygies's post so check there for pinouts and other stuff.

 Just a warning the pins are very small and very close together so it is very easy to bridge two of them together just as it is easy to break the pins luckily even if you break them you have a bunch of others that arent needed to replace the broken ones. 
 -Quacker


----------



## ben.phelps

im thinking about doing my first cable and i was going to buy red canare star-quad and whit tech flex. anybody have a photo of what that would look like?

 Thanks


----------



## RnB180

Im not allowed to post my cable pics, but I do have an example of red with white flex. It comes out whitish pink. not star quad but the canare coax instrument cable, It was a guitar cable I made for a female guitarist in the worship band at Church.

 theres a pic of it on my photobucket home page, that should give you an idea of how it would look.

 To the mods, this is in no way any type of advert, but to asist a DIY enquiry.
 No intention was made to break any rules. thanks.


----------



## ben.phelps

mmmk thanks


----------



## headchange4u

Cardas 300B Mini to Mini
 Canare F-12 connectors
 Kester silver solder












 I have come to hate 300B 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All kidding aside the cable was very hard to work with. Almost impossible to get the wire to tin and it's very thick, stiff cable. The ground wires are REALLY small. The cable does sounds good, but not much different than Star Quad in this application.

 I have some cable left over that will eventually become a set of RCA cables.

 EDIT: One thing I do really like about 300B: It works well with F-12 connectors. It makes them look not-so-bulky. They look like the perfect size for this cable. I've always thought that F-12 plugs were just a little big, but I love how well they are made.

 F-12 + Cardas 300B = DIY audio thick and chunky style.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Congrats on mastering the 300B Headchange. I'm glad you were able to tin the wire, did you try a different iron? Another configuration to try, and I would recommend this for the RCAs you'll be making soon, is to have a small and large conductor for the signal and ditto for the ground.


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Congrats on mastering the 300B Headchange. I'm glad you were able to tin the wire, did you try a different iron? Another configuration to try, and I would recommend this for the RCAs you'll be making soon, is to have a small and large conductor for the signal and ditto for the ground._

 

I ended up using my 25 watt Weller iron with a large tip and lots of flux. The addition of the extra flux seemed to help remove the enamel coating on the wire. The enamel just seemed to bubble off the wire. I had been using a small screwdriver tip, and I think that the larger tip allowed for more heat to transfer to the wire. I just had to held the iron on the wire a few seconds longer than I normally would. Once I got the wire tinned it was pretty easy to to work with.

 You must have read my mind on making the RCA's. I plan to do exactly what you said; using one small conductor and one large conductor for each connection. Thanks for your tips on working with this wire.


----------



## RnB180

ugh, If the cardas headphone cable is any indication of the 300b,

 I really loath Cardas DIY.


----------



## [AK]Zip

I recabled this one tonight. My friend came over and was like dude it came with a coiled cord. I told him I knew that and I told him it came with a coiled cored. He insisted I recable his headphones and so I did. It was a bunch of fun and a pain all at the same time. Its 24gauge silver plated copper wire covered in Teflon. The sleeving is some extra I had left over laying around of the Nylon Monofilament and a gold/black Neutrik mini plug.

















 -Alex-


----------



## scottder

I always wanted to recable my HD-280's when I had them. I found the coil cord to be nothing but a hassle, got tangled a lot. Nice job!


----------



## devwild

Zip: did you recable it to the connector inside, or did you splice it? the 280's have a similar connector to the 595s, which I wish to recable.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *devwild* 
_Zip: did you recable it to the connector inside, or did you splice it? the 280's have a similar connector to the 595s, which I wish to recable._

 

I soldered it Directly to the board. Look here:






 You will see you can pull the pins out with the wires soldered to them. That is what I did and then I soldered the wires to the empty pin holes. It will look like this:

 . . . .
 . . . .

 It will look like that on the side, but slanted. and in the middle the speaker wires go though and its like this:

 . . . .

 After that there are 3 more connections on the right side like this:

 .
 .
 .

 Those have no use in a recable.

 I recabled the whole thing so all wiring was replaced. Either way in the first of what I drew here is what they are:

 1. 2. 3. 4.
 5. 6. 7. 8.

 #1 is Left channel, #2 is Right channel # 5 is Ground for Left channel #6 is Ground for Right channel. #3,4,7,8 are not used.

 The wiring in the middle.

 1. 2. 3. 4.

 #1. is left #2 is ground for left #3 is ground for right #4 is right.

 I hope this helps some.

 -Alex-


----------



## RnB180

one more challenge (if you havent done so already)

 recable in inside wiring on the right side and headband


----------



## Joey_V

AK,

 As usual, you show skill in recabling.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_one more challenge (if you havent done so already)

 recable in inside wiring on the right side and headband 



_

 

Sadly, but I already did. I recabled both right and left side..


----------



## RnB180

dude, youre a headphone cabling machine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 try some cardas headphone cable now, only thing is the wiring gets really pricey.

 I really hated the cardas headphone cable, as to get a clean tin a solder pot is best. It takes too long to use my soldering iron and the conductor insulation seems to be low temp. Really trickey stuff to work with.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_dude, youre a headphone cabling machine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I was going to take a few day break until Monday or so, but my friend ruined that with his headphones. Oh well it was defiantly pretty fun. I have tried Cardas before, but I won't use any more until I run out of what I am using now. I like what I have now more.

 -Alex-


----------



## Tech2

(I posted this in the headphone section, but probably should have put it here.)

 Well, it all started because I wanted to shorten the cord. It was constantly getting hooked on the arm of my chair at work, and I didn't want it to be jerking on the headphone jack of my Micro, since I know they are notorious for having poor solder connections.

 First I tried was looping up the original cord and putting a couple of small wire ties on it. Of course, I wasn't happy with it. I wanted something "cleaner".

 I decided that since I had a cheap Radio Shack plug on hand, I would simply clip off the existing plug at the desired length, then solder on the new one, right? Boy was I ever wrong. The wires inside the cable are those un-insulated/coated type wires that are VERY thin and fragile. I tried burning off the coating with a small butane torch, but that simply burned up the wires. Literally vaporized them.

 So I did what any true head-fi'er would do: Completely disassembled them and changed the cable. Everything I used, I had on hand: Some cheap, copper speaker wire with clear insulation, black shrink tubing, and my Rat Shack connector.

 I removed both drivers and de-soldered the old wires. Then I removed the wire running through the headband, and drilled a hole in the right earcup to accept the new wires. A bit of soldering, twisting, and braiding, and 2 hours later, voila:


----------



## [AK]Zip

These are 24gauge silver plated copper wire. Carbon sleeving. mini to rca.










 Tomorrow I will reveal the recabled and modded K340's along with a RCA to RCA cable which are both using my new sleeving.

 I will probably make a new thread for the K340's in the headphone section and just post the RCA's here.

 EDIT: Thank my fiancee for taking these great pictures.

 -Alex-


----------



## JWFokker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tech2* 
_



_

 

That makes me really want to buy a Zen Micro now. Thanks. I'm going to be $200 poorer soon. I never realized it was so tiny. And it does look good in white. I only ever saw the black and red ones. That's exceedingly slick looking.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tech2* 
_

 I decided that since I had a cheap Radio Shack plug on hand, I would simply clip off the existing plug at the desired length, then solder on the new one, right? Boy was I ever wrong. The wires inside the cable are those un-insulated/coated type wires that are VERY thin and fragile. I tried burning off the coating with a small butane torch, but that simply burned up the wires. Literally vaporized them.


_

 


 they were enamel coated. You shouldnt ever use a blow torch on snall awg enaled wire lol. a 15 watt soldering iron probably wouldve tinned such tiny wire. All you have to do is hold a loaded soldering iron to the very tips of the wire.


----------



## Tech2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_they were enamel coated. You shouldnt ever use a blow torch on snall awg enaled wire lol. a 15 watt soldering iron probably wouldve tinned such tiny wire. All you have to do is hold a loaded soldering iron to the very tips of the wire._

 

OK. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least I'll know that for future reference. Thanks.


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_Tomorrow I will reveal the recabled and modded K340's along with a RCA to RCA cable which are both using my new sleeving._

 

Tomorrow!?!? No, you need to reveal those K340's today.


----------



## 10068

I wonder if we'll see any K340s at the SoCal meet. Do they need to charge up like normal electrostats?


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_Tomorrow!?!? No, you need to reveal those K340's today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Whoops I didn't reolize when I posted that. By tomorrow I ment today. I will do it in a few hours today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Alex-


----------



## philodox

Ok, it's been a few hours, where are the pics dammit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sduibek - I don't think they really need any charge up time, but since they need beefy amps to sound their best charge up time is always good. My Dynahi sounds better after its been playing for a while... or maybe its my CD player. Anyways, I usually find that if I set everything up and start it playing a half hour or so before I listen to it the experience is more pleasurable. Then again, maybe its just the OCD acting up.


----------



## [AK]Zip

And so it starts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First is a RCA to RCA cable. 24 gauge silver plated copper covered in teflon and shielded. Shield is only used as a shield.
















 Thanks to Christina for the pictures.

 -Alex-


----------



## [AK]Zip

And now a few pictures of the AKG's recabled. More info on them can be found here: http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=128162





















 Thank Christina once again for the pictures.

 -Alex-


----------



## Oink1

So whats the magical wire covering then [AK]Zip? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Spill!


----------



## philodox

They look very nice, congrats. Your Wife takes good pictures.


----------



## palchiu

[AK]Zip! Nice work.

 Finish my k340 recable today.


----------



## boodi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_[size=large]AKG K501 REWIRE[/size]
Sleeve: Teflon
Conductor: 22ga Silver plated copper
Config: Litz
Termination: Neutrik NP3C-BAG



_

 

can i ask what improvment did you find on cable upgrade ?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Increased bass presence with the K501s, Boodi


----------



## [AK]Zip

palchiu: Looks great! How do you like the sound compaired to stock?

 Very nice to see more and more people recabling their headphones. 

 -Alex-


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_Very nice to see more and more people recabling their headphones._

 

Nice to see more people with the AKG K340 as well... they are spreading like wildflowers.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Woo Pal Chiu's rewired AKG K340s make their appearance! I was looking forward to seeing them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice work as usual, I like that orange wire too. Silver plated copper?


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Woo Pal Chiu's rewired AKG K340s make their appearance! I was looking forward to seeing them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice work as usual, I like that orange wire too. Silver plated copper?_

 

I have tried that wiring before. It is a silver plated copper wire covered in a single layer of Kapton then Teflon then shielded and then 2 layers of Kapton. It is either a single wire or twisted pair. Pretty damn good wire if you ask me, but I have moved on.

 -Alex-


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_I have tried that wiring before. It is a silver plated copper wire covered in a single layer of Kapton then Teflon then shielded and then 2 layers of Kapton. It is either a single wire or twisted pair. Pretty damn good wire if you ask me, but I have moved on.

 -Alex-_

 

Ah I've seen that being sold on Ebay before, looked pretty decent.


----------



## 10068

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_Nice to see more people with the AKG K340 as well... they are spreading like wildflowers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Dont see how that's possible. They are out of production.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sduibek* 
_Dont see how that's possible. They are out of production. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I guess he means he's happy the headphones are going to the right people who enjoy them here on head-fi.

 -Alex-


----------



## 10068

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_I guess he means he's happy the headphones are going to the right people who enjoy them here on head-fi.

 -Alex-_

 

That's rather elitist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah well.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sduibek* 
_That's rather elitist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Do you feel left out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And to get back on topic here is a cable I finished for emu1212 to amp.
















 Sadly pictures do no justice to this cable.

 -Alex-


----------



## 10068

Yes I do feel left out, i've never heard the K340s. And you're right, that cable is amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ALthough, I would change the terminations. I think heatshrink terminations are really ugly personally....


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sduibek* 
_Yes I do feel left out, i've never heard the K340s. And you're right, that cable is amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ALthough, I would change the terminations. I think heatshrink terminations are really ugly personally...._

 

They don't look as bad in person as they do in picture. I don't really have much choice since the size of the hole is huge in that plug so if I didn't add heatshrink it would just look funny. As far as the K340's go come to Texas this Saturday and I will get to listen to my K340's, the R10's and a bunch more!

 -Alex-


----------



## 10068

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_They don't look as bad in person as they do in picture. I don't really have much choice since the size of the hole is huge in that plug so if I didn't add heatshrink it would just look funny. As far as the K340's go come to Texas this Saturday and I will get to listen to my K340's, the R10's and a bunch more!

 -Alex-_

 

Well I absolutely love the 1/4" terms, but the RCAs look like normal DIY heatshrinkers to me. Like you said though, maybe it's the pic. I just get tired of seeing a million DIY cable makers have the exact same heatshrink look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry, im not trying to dis you, im just ranting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean if you're gonna make it yourself, you should give it your own personal flair yknow? But too often I see DIY stuff look kinda "blah", even the stuff for sale! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /off-topic rant

 All things considered it's still a sweet cable


----------



## [AK]Zip

I agree the heatshrink isn't the greatest, but I didn't have much choice. I will be looking into new RCA plugs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Alex-


----------



## 10068

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_I agree the heatshrink isn't the greatest, but I didn't have much choice. I will be looking into new RCA plugs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Alex-_

 

I win!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sduibek* 
_But too often I see DIY stuff look kinda "blah", even the stuff for sale! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So why don't you post one of your own and show us how it's done


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sduibek* 
_I win! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 

But you still don't get to hear the K340's! So I guess in the end I win. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Alex-


----------



## 10068

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_But you still don't get to hear the K340's! So I guess in the end I win. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Alex-_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_So why don't you post one of your own and show us how it's done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Good points, both of them


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Another pretty DT880 rewire. Used silver plated copper braided in litz, then covered with "vintage" fire-resistant techflex. The older fireproof techflex is a tighter braid for higher coverage that I consider to look better than the new stuff they are selling. Unfortunently this will be it because it was my last run


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Another pretty DT880 rewire. Used silver plated copper braided in litz, then covered with "vintage" fire-resistant techflex. The older fireproof techflex is a tighter braid for higher coverage that I consider to look better than the new stuff they are selling. Unfortunently this will be it because it was my last run 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...0SPCRewire.jpg_

 

They look great!

 How do u like the recabled DT880 compared to your HD650's?

 -Alex-


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Thanks Alex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's such a tough question. I just got the 650s not to long ago and they probably have 5-10 hours on them. The DT880s still have that unique Beyer bass that seperate them from the Senns, although with the recable there is more of it. The highs remain very similar, which isn't quite like either of the Senns but I would say closer to the 600s than the 650s in that regard. The midrange seems to be a bit more coherent and probably somewhere in between the two.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

My AKGs get the Cardas treatment. AKG K501 gets a ten footer with a 1/4 and the K240S gets a 4 footer with a RA mini.


----------



## VR6ofpain

I have been making wires for about a year now (started with cheap-o small gauge stuff, and 'spare' monster cable RCA connectors I picked up for free from a family member who then worked in car audio). Through that time I moved on to better wire and nicer connectors, while adding 'glamour' (i.e. techflex) to them. Little did I know that this forum has tons of people doing the same thing, to much further degrees and for even longer periods of time.

 Awesome forum.

 This was my most recent creation




 to hook up a small computer speaker set I scored off ebay. It used up the last of my Neutrik connectors (need to make another order from partsexpress) and took up most of the white techflex I have left. Since I recently picked up more wire from navships, I think I'm gonna make some new stuff with that multifilament nylon sleeving (very cool find guys, thanks!). I never even knew about cableorganizer.com, good stuff.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_completed these just now









_

 

I really like how it almost appears that the white techflex is pulled tight/shrunk around the actual connector. i know it isn't, and that is just the nickle base...but still, very cool!


----------



## RnB180

Just for clarification

 the connectors are actually silver not nickel with teflon molding around the pins, two leads per terminal with silver bearing solder. the sleeving if I recall correctly, had 1/8" run, and another 1/4" run, with white and clear flex.

 Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_Just for clarification

 the connectors are actually silver not nickel with teflon molding around the pins, two leads per terminal with silver bearing solder. the sleeving if I recall correctly, had 1/8" run, and another 1/4" run, with white and clear flex.

 Thanks for the compliment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ok. You forgot to correct my spelling though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I spelled it 'nickle'! 

 ...on page 35 so far (just discovered this thread today and the forum yesterday!)...

 Criticize me if you want, but I use my gas stove at very low heat with my wiring at least a foot above the burner as my 'heat gun'. Works great. I was also a casualty of the "butane lighter on white shrink tube" situation. Got brown spots on it, so I put a second layer of shrink tubing over it, and was extra careful. I used up what I had left on random stuff I didn't care about, because I dislike it now. I mean it gets dirty just from sitting around. Not my style.

 The only disappointing aspect of this forum is realizing that the cables I have made that I once thought were unique, are all too common. I have cables I have made that others have made almost exactly. I mean that last cable I made looks like RnB180's 'mini sky blue', but just a little thicker and without the blue wire. It is a actually two 'tri-braid' runs (one per channel) of brown colored silver coated copper teflon wire somewhat twisted together. Still the similarities are scary. I guess it is simply a matter of source materials. There are only so many different connectors and colors of flex tubing. Who cares though, it is too much fun.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronstah* 
_



_

 

wow! Green/yellow and black. Never would have thought it would look so sweet. Like a Kawasaki Ninja from the 80's!


----------



## palchiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_My AKGs get the Cardas treatment. AKG K501 gets a ten footer with a 1/4 and the K240S gets a 4 footer with a RA mini. 
 http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/highflyin9/AKGCardas2.jpg[/IMG]
 http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/highflyin9/AKGCardas.jpg[/IMG]_

 


 I like them, work of arts by HiGHFLYiN9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel my mod. k340 bring more clean sounds, no big changing.


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *palchiu* 
_I feel my mod. k340 bring more clean sounds, no big changing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What all did you do? Just a simple recable, or did you bypass the circuit board for the dynamic drivers? Is the cotton still in there or did you remove it?


----------



## RnB180

EDIT: ammended with headfier.

 regarding to the use of open fire is very detrimental to the connector

 1. you have no heat control
 2. the neutriks are heat sensitive low temp connectors
 3. you will melt the plastic ring seperating he tip and ring on the pole.
 4. singe, uneven heat and unproportional shrink ratio
 5. if you are using the stock ground sleeve, fire will melt it inside the barrel as it heats up.

 I personally use a dual heat Ungar 1095 heat gun. Its been good to me so far, I like it.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_regarding to the use of open fire is very detrimental to the connector

 1. you have no heat control
 2. the neutriks are heat sensitive low temp connectors
 3. you will melt the plastic ring seperating he tip and ring on the pole.
 4. singe, uneven heat and unproportional shrink ratio
 5. if you are using the stock ground sleeve, fire will melt it inside the barrel as it heats up.

 I personally use a dual heat Ungar 1095 heat gun. Its been good to me so far, I like it._

 

1- Well I do, it is called the heat control on the stove, combined with the height I hold it from the stove, on low heat I can hold my hand over the stove at a higher height (~18" or so) without needing to move it, so it isn't 'too hot'.

 3, 4, & 5- Hasn't happened yet, nor has it been a problem.

 My stove is free of cost (only the gas itself costs money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), and it heats up immediately (gas). Also, it makes a large 'area' of heat, which shrinks the tubing over the entire area at once.


----------



## palchiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_What all did you do? Just a simple recable, or did you bypass the circuit board for the dynamic drivers? Is the cotton still in there or did you remove it?_

 

Recable all cables, and removed cotton. Still bruning the new cable.


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *palchiu* 
_Recable all cables, and removed cotton. Still bruning the new cable._

 

Cool, did you bypass the electronics for the dynamic driver?


----------



## TURBO

Another kind of adapter has born. They are called "Paranoid Adapters". They are just built by me, this morning. They sound incredible with my SMV3 and Ipod. What a difference, to build your cables yourself.


----------



## smittysan89

hmm what kind of adapter is that? mini-what?


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *smittysan89* 
_hmm what kind of adapter is that? mini-what?_

 

1/4 to mini. Very useful when you have big plug headphones and want to connect them to a portable amp.


----------



## smittysan89

ahh i gotcha...why not just use a adapter though? dont most headphones come with one? not to discredit your job though looks great!


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *smittysan89* 
_ahh i gotcha...why not just use a adapter though? dont most headphones come with one? not to discredit your job though looks great!_

 

It relieves the stress, out of the mini jacks, so all the weight of the 1/4's is not over the mini jacks. Usually portable's mini jacks are a little weak.

 In some other cases, these adapters fit better than the stock ones, when the mini jacks are too close to each other. Portable amps are expensive, so you need to take care of every detail. That's why I called them "Paranoid Adapters".


----------



## grawk

This isn't really a discussion topic, but the 1/4 to 1/8 as an adapter cable is pretty common, grado and sennheiser both ship them...


----------



## [AK]Zip

Here is the new and improved 650 cable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Same materials inside different materials and style outside. It does look much better in real life then in the picture, but this is the best I could do. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Once I was done with the 650 cable I decided to put the stock cable to good use. As some of you remember I also recabled a pair of MDR-V6's. I put that stock plug to use too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 I decided to recable my Koss KSC75's since I wanted a little longer cable then stock and I am addicted. That and had extra stock stuff laying around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Let me know what you guys/girls think.

 -Alex-


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Go Alex, it's your birthday!


----------



## diredesire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_Once I was done with the 650 cable I decided to put the stock cable to good use. As some of you remember I also recabled a pair of MDR-V6's. I put that stock plug to use too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 I decided to recable my Koss KSC75's since I wanted a little longer cable then stock and I am addicted. That and had extra stock stuff laying around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Let me know what you guys/girls think.

 -Alex-_

 

Are those pretty heavy on your ears now? I imagine they'd tug quite a bit


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *diredesire* 
_Are those pretty heavy on your ears now? I imagine they'd tug quite a bit_

 

I doubt its that bad. The 650s stock cable looks heavy but it isn't.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *diredesire* 
_Are those pretty heavy on your ears now? I imagine they'd tug quite a bit_

 

No. Just like PsychoZX said the stock 650 cable looks heavy, but it isn't. Is is actually hardly heavier then the stock cable.


----------



## DJ e

Niice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . It sort of reminds me of that Moonaudio KSC-35 recable from awhile back.


----------



## nysulli

my first pair of cables, 24awg silver plated copper with teflon insulation in a tri-braid covered in white techflex, switchcraft RA connectors, generic sub-mini for the headphone end

 as for the sound, I knew i'd hear a difference, but i just never thought it'd be this much better, bulstered the low end, much less distortion at high volume levels, took away a lot of the muddiness i noticed in some tracks, better imaging, more detail, yadda yadda yadda, couldn't be happier with how they turned out, i think i'm hooked


----------



## shplorgh

Wow, I just read this entire thread, and I just wanna say that you are all AMAZING. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact, I'm inspired try my hand at making some cables.


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hungrych* 
_Wow, I just read this entire thread, and I just wanna say that you are all AMAZING. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact, I'm inspired try my hand at making some cables. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

im more impressed that you read this entire thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... its a ton of fun thats for sure!


----------



## nysulli

go for it, its easy if you have any soldering experience, not to mention you can save yourself a ton of money, not to mention i had a blast doing it, i dunno, something very satisfy about pluging in something you just made and hearing how much better it sounds right away


----------



## Garbz

Finally my HD580s have gone balanced! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I just need to finish the amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Specs:
 Cable: Canare Starquad
 Cover: Black techflex, red/black heatshrink on headphone end
 Headphone end: Senn connectors from the group buy ground down with dremel, soldered, and glued. Not pretty but will sound better then any other solution.
 Amp end: 4 pin Mini XLR. Talk about hard to work with. 4 Cables soldered onto contacts only 1mm appart.


----------



## VR6ofpain

*[size=medium]Koss portaPro recable[/size]*
 4 way litz, silver coated copper, w/ teflon insulation
 'carbon' techflex
 neutrik 3.5mm 'L' connector


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Nice work with the headphone rewires! 

 VR6 Congrats on rewiring the portas, did you have any difficulty sealing up the little plastic box? Think it was worth the trouble? 

 Garbz I assume that's a Switchcraft 4 pin mini XLR, they don't give you much room to work with do they 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The miniscule opening for the wires is annoying as well. I think it's something like 2.8mm. Nice work with the Senn connectors too. I'd take the mini XLR over one of those anyday.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Nice work with the headphone rewires! 

 VR6 Congrats on rewiring the portas, did you have any difficulty sealing up the little plastic box? Think it was worth the trouble? 

 Garbz I assume that's a Switchcraft 4 pin mini XLR, they don't give you much room to work with do they 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The miniscule opening for the wires is annoying as well. I think it's something like 2.8mm. Nice work with the Senn connectors too. I'd take the mini XLR over one of those anyday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well they do sound a little different. I believe that there seems to be more high frequency extension, but I will have a better listening session at work where I usually listen to them connected to my PC.

 In looking at Garbz's cable, which I might add looks very nice, I though about how cool a translucent plastic connnector with the wires visible within. I have seen others do that style with the middle dremel'd out and then hot glue, but why doesnt anyone then cover the whole connector with shrink wrap, for a cleaner finish?

 Where does Zu Cable get their HD-580/600/650 connectors they use? Made in house?

 edit: Oh and no, I simply put a dab of superglue on each side of each box. Pretty much perminant I guess, but I don't plan to put the old wires back in, since they are bargin basement crap wire, and the connect is very flimsy. though they definately made the portaPro's more portable compared to my recable. Not an issue for me though, since I only listen while sitting down. I am not a fan of 'streetin' with headphones on. I like to hear what is going on around me.... (personal taste)


----------



## devwild

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VR6ofpain* 
_ I am not a fan of 'streetin' with headphones on. I like to hear what is going on around me.... (personal taste)_

 

Good thing too, that means you'll live long enough for us to enjoy more of your work.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *devwild* 
_Good thing too, that means you'll live long enough for us to enjoy more of your work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks!

 Hey anyone seen a nylon 'techflex' that looks like this for sale? I think it is very cool looking, kinda snake skin-ish:
http://ipodstudio.com/photopost/data...nt_Cable_3.jpg


----------



## Garbz

The reason I didn't cover it with shrink wrap is the massive difference in diametre size. The middle of the connector is probably 5 times wider then the the cable itself. I would have prefered heatshrinking it to cover the otherwise messy glue job, but there's simply no heatshrink out there which can cover it all with one diametre. And no i'm too lasy to use thoes heatshrink sheets and make a cone out of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hiflying yeah that is a switchcraft connector I believe. Quite the bit more difficult then neutrik XLRs since the plastic isn't soldering friendly, and I even managed to melt one of the pins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I found the senn connectors easier to solder, but definitly not easier to open though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




www.wirecare.com has some techflex which is similar to that.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Garbz* 
_The reason I didn't cover it with shrink wrap is the massive difference in diametre size. The middle of the connector is probably 5 times wider then the the cable itself. I would have prefered heatshrinking it to cover the otherwise messy glue job, but there's simply no heatshrink out there which can cover it all with one diametre. And no i'm too lasy to use thoes heatshrink sheets and make a cone out of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hiflying yeah that is a switchcraft connector I believe. Quite the bit more difficult then neutrik XLRs since the plastic isn't soldering friendly, and I even managed to melt one of the pins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I found the senn connectors easier to solder, but definitly not easier to open though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




www.wirecare.com has some techflex which is similar to that._

 

You don't think 3-to-1 would work? Is there enough clearance in the actual headphone to clear it (if say it would work)? What do you think about the translucent connector thought? Don't you think that would look slick? I guess you would need a mold and then to pour in some type of fluid plastic (heated), which would then cool and stay in that shape. $$$$ I assume.


----------



## RnB180

garbz 3-1 or evem 4-1 shrink should work as long as you are not covering the portion that enters the jacks.


----------



## fureshi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_Once I was done with the 650 cable I decided to put the stock cable to good use. As some of you remember I also recabled a pair of MDR-V6's. I put that stock plug to use too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I decided to recable my Koss KSC75's since I wanted a little longer cable then stock and I am addicted. That and had extra stock stuff laying around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Let me know what you guys/girls think.

 -Alex-_

 

did using the senn cable actually make a difference in the sound of the ksc75? seeing all of this is making me want to recable my ms2 and sr225.


----------



## Garbz

yeah I guess they would look cool, especially if they didn't have the bubbles showing that my connector has. RnB the connector doesn't worry me really, the cut is on the inside so the casual passer wouldn't even notice it, and it's not THAT ugly.

 I'm much more concerned by the fact that my heatshrink has the specs written on the side whereas professional stuff doesn't, but then this was 1/3rd of the price.

 Fureshi it probably makes them sound worse


----------



## TURBO

Koss KSC75 in its natural state, yeah right. Cable is all copper, Gauge 22 and braided by me. If this mod was worth it? Hell, yeah. I can hear more lows and highs extension. Sound stage stays the same. Overall, I hear more details from the spectrum. 

 Songs echoes and delays, are more evident that never before. Led Zeppelin's "Whole lotta love"' sounds very nice. I even get dizzy in my bed. Just imagine. 

 I am a believer, regarding cables. They can change sound. Hell yeah.


----------



## VR6ofpain

*[size=small]8 way litz RCA-to-3.5mm[/size]*

 Dayton RCA's
 Neutrik 3.5mm
 24awg teflon insulated, silver coated copper (R+,L+) blue
 6x 26 awg teflon insulated, silver coated copper (grnd) yellow
 "Carbon" techflex





http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a15...n/DSCF0817.jpg

 Did the "pants" to the Y with adhesive lined 3-to-1. Turned out very good, I forget who's idea that was, but it works quite well.

 BTW: 8-way litz braiding is very time consuming....but it looks cool, with a 'snakeskin' effect, which you can see through the PET.


----------



## Garbz

mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ok ok i think I got the idea from Highflying or RnB180


----------



## TURBO

My first Soic soldering. THS4601ID on a Browndog Adapter, for my Rockhopper M3.


----------



## 10068

VR6 that is a cool cable. lose a bit more heatshrink and it'd be dy-no-might!


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sduibek* 
_lose a bit more heatshrink and it'd be dy-no-might!_

 

lose a bit more? I am not sure about the grammar. Since I was not losing heatshrink, I don't see how I could end up losing more.

 Did you mean 'use a bit more'?

 Either way, I wanted to cover the whole plug, so it would match the black Y/pants. The bulge in the plug is a short section of adhesive lined shrink, which was for strength and strain relief. I put the normal 3:1 over it, for a clean, matching appearence.

 Thanks for the compliment though. I like the way the braid turned out, the visual effect is cool.


----------



## 10068

Yeah, that grammar was definitely rather horrible. You tend to lose it when you're away from school for 2+ years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyhow, what I meant to say was, IMHO FWIW YMMV, I don't think the All-heatshrink look is very catchy on terminations of any kind. Especially the plug since it's the most visible many times. Reduction of visible heatshrink surface is a big plus in my book.

 Then again, I can't DIY, so I really have no room to tell you how to run your hobby/business 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just trying to be helpful


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sduibek* 
_Yeah, that grammar was definitely rather horrible. You tend to lose it when you're away from school for 2+ years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyhow, what I meant to say was, IMHO FWIW YMMV, I don't think the All-heatshrink look is very catchy on terminations of any kind. Especially the plug since it's the most visible many times. Reduction of visible heatshrink surface is a big plus in my book.

 Then again, I can't DIY, so I really have no room to tell you how to run your hobby/business 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just trying to be helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh ok. It is a hobby (don't think I could make much money selling this stuff). So I assume you are not a fan of the visual look of cardas replacement cables (like for the HD-600). I like that large blue shrink tubed connnector, looks kinda slick. Plus for tactile purposes, I like the feel of the soft connector.

 Hey monster cable uses huge chrome connectors with no heat shrink in sight. You should pick some up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k

 Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Little J040

I have a few cables under my belt, around 5 or so. My latest is blue techflex, but I've always liked the black w\ white tracer and the RED and black mixed ones. Where do you guys get these? I'm getting all my parts from Parts express Is there other places that sell Techflex in bulk, More than 50' of it?

 EDIT: another quick question. When ever I apply the heatshrink to the bases of the connectors, the techflex frays a little. Kind of makes it look a little messy, Im still trying to get really really proffessional looking ones.

 Cheers,

 Jeff


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Little J040* 
_I have a few cables under my belt, around 5 or so. My latest is blue techflex, but I've always liked the black w\ white tracer and the RED and black mixed ones. Where do you guys get these? I'm getting all my parts from Parts express Is there other places that sell Techflex in bulk, More than 50' of it?

 EDIT: another quick question. When ever I apply the heatshrink to the bases of the connectors, the techflex frays a little. Kind of makes it look a little messy, Im still trying to get really really proffessional looking ones.

 Cheers,

 Jeff_

 

Too much heat. The techflex (at least the PET from partsexpress) cannot take that much heat. what I do is try to be careful with less heat, and also angle the wire with the techflex down, and the heatshrink(and/or connector) up, so heat does not 'rise' to the flex, but away from it onto the shrink tube.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Little J040* 
_I have a few cables under my belt, around 5 or so. My latest is blue techflex, but I've always liked the black w\ white tracer and the RED and black mixed ones. Where do you guys get these? I'm getting all my parts from Parts express Is there other places that sell Techflex in bulk, More than 50' of it?

 EDIT: another quick question. When ever I apply the heatshrink to the bases of the connectors, the techflex frays a little. Kind of makes it look a little messy, Im still trying to get really really proffessional looking ones.

 Cheers,

 Jeff_

 

I pinch the the flex right where the shrink meets it, and my fingers prevent the flex from deviating, the heat is then centralized only on the shrink.

 with enough practice, you wont burn your fingers. It just takes experience, and kind of like an art to work with high heat levels and flex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use an ungar 1095 low temp mode at 790Ø F for shrink over flex.

 there are other ways you can tell from someone that is inexperienced with finishing and someone that isn't, while working with heat shrink, some cables will exhibit an uneven misaligned connector compared to wire exiting the barrel, If you want the cable to look as professional as possible, make sure he connector is perfectly aligned with the wire exiting it. when its crooked, its usually due to improper clamp position of the mechanical strain relief.

 Heres a trick of the trade to easily remedy this problem, if your connector is crooked after applying the boot, heat the boot up enough to soften the shrink, then take hold of the connector and position it straight with the wire exiting the cable until the shrink cools. once the shrink cools the termination will stay straightened out.

 another trick to fix flex that has been deformed due to heat,

 heat up and soften the flex, once its heat up, use you fingers and reshape the flex back to its normal diameter, let cool and it will be back to normal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 these are the tricks of the trade that only come with experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after a few hundred or so terminations you learn a thing or two here and there.

 Also things I do to maintain the durability of the cables build, aside from the typlical continuity check and twist and bend check for intermittence, 
 on a finished cable you should tug on the flex, if the flex gets pulled from the connector, then you need to secure it better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I follow certain practices and some other tricks to lock the flex in place, but I can't give away all my secrets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 another rule of thumb,

 NEVER misalign the RA connectors, which is the first mistake a cable assembler can make, a cable with RA connectors facing in different directions is a sure definate sign that the assembler doesnt know what he's doing.

 the RA connectors should always have the tips facing either > < or ^ ^

 If you get an RA cable thats like < ^ or some wierd direction, that guy doesnt know what he's doing with the cable.


----------



## Little J040

Thank you very much for your in depth insights RnB and others. Much appreciated! I have the same heat gun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and another thing when you say heat up the flex then squeeze it with your fingers back to the way you want it doesnt that burn a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Not quite sure what you meant by RA connectors, How can you get them < ^?

 Cheers,

 Jeff


----------



## RnB180

the RA connectors should be faced in a direction in which they are terminated in a mirrored position of each other.

 i.e. if you lay the RA(right angle) cable down, and the connector tips are not mirrored in position, then thats bad.

 like connector 1 is in the 12 o clock position while connector 2 is in the 3 o clock position.


----------



## Little J040

Oh gotcha! Thanks RnB


----------



## 10068

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_I pinch the the flex right where the shrink meets it, ... [snip]_

 

lots of technical stuff ensues, followed by the realization that I will never acquire DIY skills.

 *brain explodes*


----------



## VR6ofpain

hmm, i thought you meant melted when you said frayed. i guess you meant they opened up or Frayed. maybe I should read next time....


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sduibek* 
_lots of technical stuff ensues, followed by the realization that I will never acquire DIY skills.

 *brain explodes*





_

 


 Its not very techinical at all, no math or anything LOL.

 at lease I can share these tips with a few that may use them. Ive had to trash many many cables before because of mistakes. 

 other things Ive noticed, when flex is expanded over something that fits tightly under, its heat threshold is higher then flex that is loose fitting on smaller wire.

 Dual flexing a cable seriously lowers the flex resistance to heat. do not over shrink dual wall shrink as the glue can start to peel or attract dust to it like a magnet, resulting in an unpleasant finish. When using dual wall, while the shrink is still hot, I press it down firmly with my fingers before cooling,

 I use an adjustable soldering iron with a thin conical tip for the small areas, strap on heat sinks to every connector before soldering, the soldering process itself should only take 1 second to finish, in and out. Unless its a ground which has more surface area to heat up, Im usually in an out, with a shiney wet concave joint, in a second or so, you shouldnt ever have to hold the tip on something like a 1/8" connector solder terminal, I just touch it and its done. The shorter amount of time the tip is there, the less time heat is allowed to travel through the connector. Locking hemostats are excellent for handling the tiny wires for mini connectors.

 I think I have my my iron set to about 800-850 degrees fahrenheit for the tiny mini connectors  probably the equivelant to a 40-50 watt iron. a 25-30 watts iron takes too much time to wet a joint, and even then its difficult to get it concave.

 avoid cheap bulk flex found on ebay, they are cheap for a reason and far more flamable (from my experience) then standard tech flex.

 tech flex is pretty good already.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_avoid cheap bulk flex found on ebay, they are cheap for a reason and far more flamable (from my experience) then standard tech flex.

 tech flex is pretty good already._

 

What is your experience with the softer nylon braiding 'flex' wire covers? I want to get some of these. After doing the recable for my portaPro's (caused me to pick up some KSC35's to do a side by side comparison (same driver/housing), to see what the actual difference in sound quality is. I have one annoyance with the fact that the techflex past the Y sometimes rubs against my shirt and makes noticeble noise, which sometimes gets annoying, if I am moving around at my desk. I figure with the nylon stuff, this wouldnt be an issue.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VR6ofpain* 
_What is your experience with the softer nylon braiding 'flex' wire covers? I want to get some of these. After doing the recable for my portaPro's (caused me to pick up some KSC35's to do a side by side comparison (same driver/housing), to see what the actual difference in sound quality is. I have one annoyance with the fact that the techflex past the Y sometimes rubs against my shirt and makes noticeble noise, which sometimes gets annoying, if I am moving around at my desk. I figure with the nylon stuff, this wouldnt be an issue._

 


 never used it for headphone cables, yet. but microphonics is inevitable with any cable using expandable sleeving. Though microphones seems more prevelant in cans like Grado then my akgs and Senns. Adding a bit of dampening between the wire and the flex helps with this IMO.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_never used it for headphone cables, yet. but microphonics is inevitable with any cable using expandable sleeving. Though microphones seems more prevelant in cans like Grado then my akgs and Senns. Adding a bit of dampening between the wire and the flex helps with this IMO._

 

hmm. Well with the wire opening on the portaPro's there was really no room for extra dampening. I might remove the 'box' again and cut it open a tad, so I can then put shrink tube around the flex, then shove that in the opening.


----------



## Garbz

nylon has significantly lower levels of microphonics. That's one of the main downsides of the techflex. Fortunatly it looks so good otherwise I wouldn't use slieving at all.


----------



## headchange4u

Wow.

 46 pages ..... 
 900 posts .....

 The DIY cable gallery is gotten huge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just looked back through from page one last night and there are some beautiful cables here! I think it may be about time for " DIY Cable Gallery Part II" thread.


----------



## Pnub

Well...been lurking for sometime now and I think its time I posted my first attempt at a DIY cable. Made a power cord for my buddy...let me know what you guys think. My next project is a mini-RCA for my brother and then some speakers cables for this buddy again.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_The DIY cable gallery is gotten huge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just looked back through from page one last night and there are some beautiful cables here! I think it may be about time for " DIY Cable Gallery Part II" thread._

 

Nothing wrong with continuing to use this one as long as people keep their images up from the earlier posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perhaps if the moderators come through and clear out any of the posts that have broken links to pics, it would help keep the thread fresh. I have people coming to me with questions about cables from the first page in some instances so I know people are still viewing them.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pnub* 
_Well...been lurking for sometime now and I think its time I posted my first attempt at a DIY cable. Made a power cord for my buddy...let me know what you guys think_

 

I've always loved the black over red look. Nice work with the power cable Pnub and please continue to post your work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PS. Welcome to Headfi, sorry about your wallet.


----------



## 10068

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pnub* 
_Well...been lurking for sometime now and I think its time I posted my first attempt at a DIY cable. Made a power cord for my buddy...let me know what you guys think. My next project is a mini-RCA for my brother and then some speakers cables for this buddy again./IMG]_

 

nice job!


----------



## headchange4u

My hardest cable yet. These iPod connectors are a b**ch. I completed 4 different connectors only to have the one of the pins break after I had finished. I finally ended up encasing the pins in hot glue after I soldered the wires. After I put the two halves of the connector back together I filled the interior of the plug with hot glue. 

 iPod audio line out cable:
 22awg SPC wire 4 strand Litz braid (2 ground)
 Neutrik 3.5mm plug
 Kester silver solder
 iPod connector (bought here from ridax) This is one of the newer style plugs he has in a limited amount. They are a little more slim and works with my Vaja case, where the older style would not.











 This was also my first cable using my new Hakko 936 staion. I love my Hakko.


----------



## Little J040

Quick question, I know i've seen this on a few peoples cables, But most recently VR6ofpain, Your mini -> rca, Do you use two types of techflex?

 I can see the Yellow and blue, but what about that shiny black on top of it? Is that another sort of techflex or what?

 Edit: Headchange4you, Thats a very cool cable you got there btw. I've been thinking about doing that myself but it seems like a B**** so maybe I'll just watch you make them


 Cheers!

 Jeff


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pnub* 
_let me know what you guys think.



_

 

WOW. Those are my top choice of connectors...the clear hospital grade plug and clear IEC socket. Marinco...or whatever right? Or did you do WBT?


----------



## VR6ofpain

Very nice. BTW, what wire did you use?


----------



## Garbz

So after building my balanced cable seen 2 pages back i came accross a ****** realisation, 4pin XLR mini means it's incompatible with ... everything. So heres my solution:

 Cable: Canare Starquad
 1/4": Shiny looking Tai brand
 other end: Switchcraft 4pin XLR Mini male (person to solder again). 
 Other: Ogre coloured techflex, standard heatshrink on 1/4" side, and resin cored heatrshrink on XLR side.






 Final product:


----------



## Pnub

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VR6ofpain* 
_WOW. Those are my top choice of connectors...the clear hospital grade plug and clear IEC socket. Marinco...or whatever right? Or did you do WBT?_

 

Yes those are the Wattgate and Marinco connectors. I've read very good things about them. As for the cable I went with the Belden 83803. I really like the look of using a 2 conductor wire and then wrapping the ground around it, but this 3 conductor Belden sure did make my first project a heck of a lot easier. And like HiGHFLYiN9 mentioned the black tech over the red cable turned out really well.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pnub* 
_Yes those are the Wattgate and Marinco connectors. I've read very good things about them. As for the cable I went with the Belden 83803. I really like the look of using a 2 conductor wire and then wrapping the ground around it, but this 3 conductor Belden sure did make my first project a heck of a lot easier. And like HiGHFLYiN9 mentioned the black tech over the red cable turned out really well._

 

Ah this stuff:





 Oh sweet, you actually built the power cable I wanted to make myself. Gotta love partsexpress. Well At least I know it looks the part! Cool man.


----------



## headchange4u

This was made to pipe an iPod into a PA system. I call it my "Red Canare " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 10' mini to RCA:
 Canare Star Quad cable (red)
 Canare F-12 3.5mm Plug
 Canare F-10 RCA x 2
 Black braided sleeving with white tracer (Ebay)
 Kester silver solder


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Garbz* 
_So after building my balanced cable seen 2 pages back i came accross a ****** realisation, 4pin XLR mini means it's incompatible with ... everything._

 

Oh I thought you either had made or were making an amp it would be compatible with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had the notion of converting all my headphones and amps to 4 pin XLR, but then it would be pretty tough to ever sell them.


----------



## Thaddy

headchange4u: Nice work with that mini » RCA cable, what do you have over the split? And no offense, but that iPod line out cable you made is pretty darn ugly


----------



## labrat

Deleted.


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_headchange4u: Nice work with that mini » RCA cable, what do you have over the split? And no offense, but that iPod line out cable you made is pretty darn ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I used a piece of 3/8 H/C Pex line (water line) frome Lowes for the Y section of the cable. Fits over Star Quad w/ sleeving perfectly.

 No offense taken. Your honesty is appreciated. The iPod connector looks a lot better in real life. It sounds REALLY good so I can learn to live with it not being the prettiest cable in the world. I plan on making a iPod connector > Mini and an iPod connector > RCA using Cardas 24x4 in the near future.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_I used a piece of 3/8 H/C Pex line (water line) frome Lowes for the Y section of the cable. Fits over Star Quad w/ sleeving perfectly.

 No offense taken. Your honesty is appreciated. The iPod connector looks a lot better in real life. It sounds REALLY good so I can learn to live with it not being the prettiest cable in the world. I plan on making a iPod connector > Mini and an iPod connector > RCA using Cardas 24x4 in the near future._

 

You could make it look 'better' or at least more 'ipod'. Carefully slice off the red shrink tube and remove the 3.5mm plug. Put white techflex over the braided wire. Use white shrink tube on the ipod connector side and then get a neutrik "L" (6mm entry) nickel plug and just use the 'cover' if you want to keep the gold, because chrome/silver matches white more than black. Or you could cover the black 'cover' with white shrink tube too. Just an idea. THat way it will look better...because you said it already sounds good.


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VR6ofpain* 
_You could make it look 'better' or at least more 'ipod'. Carefully slice off the red shrink tube and remove the 3.5mm plug. Put white techflex over the braided wire. Use white shrink tube on the ipod connector side and then get a neutrik "L" (6mm entry) nickel plug and just use the 'cover' if you want to keep the gold, because chrome/silver matches white more than black. Or you could cover the black 'cover' with white shrink tube too. Just an idea. THat way it will look better...because you said it already sounds good._

 


 I have white SPC wire and white Techflex, and silver Neutrik connectors. I was never my intention to make it look "iPod-ish". I wanted it to look custom. I've also been in this non-Techflex mode here lately. I also really like the red,yellow, and orange Litz braid normally, but it does not look that good in this application. The next ones I make will be Cardas so the will be blue, and may end up getting some white Techflex. I am definatly going to remove the red heat shrink and replace it with black, or like you said, white or black heat shrink over the entire cable.


----------



## Little J040

What is that shiny black over some peoples techflex? Sometimes it black or silver, but it looks like another type of techflex? What is it!?


----------



## Garbz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Oh I thought you either had made or were making an amp it would be compatible with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had the notion of converting all my headphones and amps to 4 pin XLR, but then it would be pretty tough to ever sell them._

 

Hahahah amp's comming, taking longer then expected though. Cable actually sounds much better then senn original cable, even through a connector.


 Little Jo40 that shiny stuff is often a camera flash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but sometimes like my earlier cable somewhere near page 25 had clear techflex over black, or some other people use chrome techflex under black, there's a few ways to do this.


----------



## Little J040

Ah chrome techflex? Interesting, I may need to get some to make my cables better looking lol


----------



## Little J040

Alright, Ive gone to teh techflex website looking for the all popular black\beige, blue\beige, black\red techflex but cant find it there, Nor on parts express or makertek, am I blind?


----------



## RnB180

you need to purchase those specialty colors form a tech flex specific distributor,

 markertek and partsexpress sell limited colors.

 try wirecare.com and cableorganizer.com
 they have the colors you are looking for,

 wire care has more variety but are more expensive then the prepackaged colors partsexpress sells.

 If you are going to order from wire care, Id suggest you order in bulk quanities to make the costs worthwhile. the longer lengths you order the lower the cost is per foot.

 ogre is the garden snake looking flex, black beige is one of my favorites to use with my cables, and spyder is the red version of black biege. except in smaller diameters spyder just looks like black with red tracer.

 you can snake chrome under any flex for a shimmer look. it works best on high contrast combinations, i.e. white on chrome doesnt look that great.

 1/4" diameter is the sizes you guys should be looking for diy, I see a lot of people order 3/8" which is far too large for mini cables.

 wire care has so many colors to choose from its great, its like an artist working with a large palette.

 I havent ever seen blue beige, chances are its black beige over blue insulation.

 Im starting to see the same style flexes used over and over in the thread. Littlej040, I like to see some different styles in the gallery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, if you do place an order, try something others havent done before, add a little flavor to the gallery threads.


----------



## Little J040

Heh Ill definately try out some wild colors, Thing is I dont have a digi camera! all my cables I've built so far are dying to be up on this thread But I havent gotten a picture of them yet.!

 I pm'd headchange4u earlier questioning a mini -> rca cable and It seems I've been doing it the much harder way. Ive been splicing 3 cables, 2 for the rcas and 1 for the mini respectivly. Instead he suggested just trimming back the wire and Using the bare wires for the rca leads. Im a moron for not noticing that in the first place. How can you make these bare wires, besides just heatshrink beefier and Thick like the starquad that I am using. I mean Techflex will just make it a tad thicker, nothing that much though. I cant wait to do this on my next cable! DOH! im a dope!


----------



## TURBO

My best unbalanced Emu 1212M all Canare Neon cables. Made of all Canare connectors and cable. This one has the shield braid soldered to the ground cable, on the source side only. They look really cool, because of the neon green techflex. Like all my paranoid cables, every single connector wire is insulated with green electric liquid tape.
 How it sounds?. Don’t know yet. Later on, my impressions.

*Update:* To my surprise, they weren’t sounding too good, when I connected to my 1212M. They sounded fine but I noticed that the some bass freqs and separation were missing, compared to my previous cable. Well, I started testing the cable. The cable was perfect, but when I connected the 1/4 canare plugs to my 1212M, I noticed that the plugs were touching each other, so both grounds were in contact. As soon as I isolated both plugs, the bass and the beautiful sound came back. It sounds awesome!. What I learn from this?. DO NOT USE 1/4 CANARE PLUGS WITH YOUR 1212M!, unless you are planning to use some kind of isolation between the plugs. They are too big for the soundcard jacks. Period.


----------



## 10068

mmmm neon green.


----------



## strid3r

This is my first time making cables. My first one is a pair of cables for my E-mu 0404. I decided to shorten the cable (Canare Star Quad) and then re-use the Canare RCA connectors (F-10) from the previous person's cables (got them for free when I bought the card). Then I used some Canare 1/4" connectors (F-15) for the other end. It's a little over 2 ft. in length.






 Here's the second cable I made, a RCA->RCA that I plan to use from my DAC to amp. It's star quad with Canare F-09 RCA plugs.


----------



## James281

my first pair of diy cable, i have to say this stuff look easy but take a lot of effort to make... i have to say all of yall got a lot of tallent in this stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 teflon silver plated 20 awg
 with vampire rca and dayton 1/4 gold





 here's a second one i just made
 neutrik mini to mini
 teflon silver plated 24 awg


----------



## bg4533

22g gold alloy wire
 teflon insulation
 1/4" clear tubing complete with "DO NOT USE FOR ICEMAKER" WRITING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Canare F-09 RCAs

 My initial impressions are good. These cables have a very liquid and detailed midrange. The bass isn't the punchiest, but it is full. The highs seem a tad rolled off and lacking definition though.


----------



## headchange4u

Lots of beautiful, new cables.


----------



## robzy

bg4533, that tubing looks *awesome* its a brliliat idea.

 Rob.


----------



## Little J040

I thought silver wire was supposed to have excellent highs, Im kinda surprised that those rca-rca have not great highs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was planning on using silver for my next cable too.


----------



## RnB180

not silver but gold alloy.

 Ive found gold alloy to be a wonderful sounding conductor. Its what I use for my personal portable set up.

 depending on the gold alloy wire you use, and connectors, I suppose the sound can vary.

 what I noticed with gold alloy, were nice details yet not sibilant, very tube like signatures and wonderfully musical.

 Ive found that high purity silver has a very harsh sibilant tone, with little bass response and thin sounding. it was like the equivelant of Grado bowl pads of cables.

 some may argue about it being less conductive, but I dont really care, my ears tell me that it sounds better then anything else Ive listened to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at least for my portable set up, its just magical. It sounds great to me and thats all that matters. I dont think anyone has ever tried to apply gold alloy to mini cables except me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 if anyone ever decides to DIY a gold alloy mini, Id love to hear your thoughts.
 but as my opinion sits.. its the best sounding conductor Ive used on my portable rig.


----------



## bg4533

RnB180, where are you getting your gold wire?

 I got mine from Jvalver on Ebay.

 I am sure there is some variance in the gold wire that is currently around. I am sure some isn't even real gold. 

 My favorite cable has been Belden 7986LC coax with Eichmann bullets. It is dark and bassy, but has crisp highs. I am really liking this gold cable so far. The soundstage seems to have a little more depth than I am used to. Cymbals might not be rolled off so much as accurately placed behind behind the vocals and guitars, but they do lack a little definition either way. I might build a gold cable with Eichman bullets. Silver bullets would be nice, but I am too poor right now.


----------



## grandenigma1

here are some cables I made with the said gold wire and eichmann bullets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love them


----------



## RnB180

hey there!

 enigma awesome work!

 I like the custom shrink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you cable work is great! those eichmanns are quite pricey man, keep up the good work.


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_hey there!

 enigma awesome work!

 I like the custom shrink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you cable work is great! those eichmanns are quite pricey man, keep up the good work._

 

Thanks RnB! ... thanks for the link to the custom heatshrink btw... it certainly makes them look more polished and professional! ...think you might like these as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..gold alloy again but with the WBT Nextgen Toplines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 and some others using the LOK plugs and and som various stranded and solid core silver plated copper wire


----------



## Oink1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_Thanks RnB! ... thanks for the link to the custom heatshrink btw... it certainly makes them look more polished and professional! ...think you might like these as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Whoa! - They are gorgeous mate - nice work!


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oink1* 
_Whoa! - They are gorgeous mate - nice work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks!

 Thought I would save some money by makeing my own just how I wanted and just what I was looking for...HA!

 ...and they are wife,girlfriend,mom safe too becuase they are so pretty


----------



## Garbz

can can you A/B the toplines vs the eichmanns and give us our opinion. I'm very interested to see which sounds better


----------



## grandenigma1

The Eichmanns sound a bit leaner when put up against the WBTs (maybe more open then lean...)

 I will be using the WBTs as my refrence now as I find them to do everything just right and to be a great balance of the body of the LOKs and the detail of the Eichmanns.

 I am a tube guy and love the huge body, soundstage, and detail I hear from the gold alloy / WBTs ... the Eichmanns just dont seem to have the same tone and purity in sound...


----------



## James281

first time recab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well i test it on the cheap HD201 Litz braid 20awg


----------



## headchange4u

I gave my Sennheisers some Cardas love.

 7 Ft Cardas 4X24 wire
 Canare F-12 3.5mm plug
 Senn connectors from the group buy.
 Kester silver solder












 I had a weird experience with this cable. I wonder if anyone else has had a cable do this. The first time I plugged it into my Pimeta and listened to it I though the cable sounded sorta thin and unimpressive. After about 45 minutes the sound started to change almost before my ears. I could listen to the same track, back to back, and it would sound very different. The sound became very lush and full with a lot of warmth. I REALLY like the sound of this wire with my Senns.


----------



## Twombly

How'd you make that cool y-split? I need to recable my Grados (wire broke).


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Twombly* 
_How'd you make that cool y-split? I need to recable my Grados (wire broke)._

 

A piece of small plastic water line from Lowe's.


----------



## headchange4u

I had some time to play today ......

 8" Cardas 4x24 wire mini to mini (2 ground)
 Neutrik 3.5mm plugs
 Kester silver solder







 The tracers in this sleeving reflect a lot of light and really stand out when you use a flash....






 This is the same iPod audio line out cable as in this post. Some people, including myself, didn't like the look of it. I just added some braided sleeving and a couple of peices of heatshrink. It made a world of difference. The white tracers in the sleeving look good with the with plug.


----------



## Illah

*Custom EMU0404 Breakout Cable*

 - 20 AWG Silver-plated copper mil-spec wire, teflon housing
 - WBT 4% silver solder
 - Tinned copper braided shielding
 - Radio Shack DB9 D-Sub connector
 - Radio Shack D-Sub Metal Hood
 - Dayton Audio Pro-Fi locking RCA plugs
 - Some Techflex & heatshrink to make it pretty

Tutorial: Build your own EMU0404 Breakout 

 --Illah


----------



## Little J040

I've been reading a lot of this page, just trying to get ideas for more cable making, It is very addictive, might I add, making cables. I was wondering the physical and electrical differences in Litz braid, vs. a natural wire braid that most cables have. How abouts do you litz someting that is not already?


 Cheers,
 Jeff


----------



## The Monkey

Do a search on litz braid and you should find some step-by-step instructions.


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Little J040* 
_ How abouts do you litz someting that is not already?


 Cheers,
 Jeff_

 


 Here's a nice tutorial with pictures:

http://www.chimeralabs.com/diy_braid.html


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_This is the same iPod audio line out cable as in this post. Some people, including myself, didn't like the look of it. I just added some braided sleeving and a couple of peices of heatshrink. It made a world of difference. The white tracers in the sleeving look good with the with plug. 

 http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v704/headchange4u/Tecflxlineout004.jpg[IMG][/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


I agreed before and agree again. Nice 'clean up'. Much easier on the eyes now!_


----------



## [AK]Zip

Some very nice DIY cables guys. Keep them coming.

 I haven't had much time for DIY, but I constructed another 580/600/650 cable. This one I did the plugs a little differently and they are pretty much completely covered and it looks like it was made that way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let me know what you guys think.





















 -Alex-


----------



## headchange4u

There is some really nice work from the members here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is my new iPod audio line out cable. It's about 10-11" long and is directional:

 Cardas 4x24 wire
 Neutrik 3.5mm plug
 iPod connector
 Kester silver solder






 Here's a pic with it hooked up to my MINT amp:


----------



## saab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_Some very nice DIY cables guys. Keep them coming.

 I haven't had much time for DIY, but I constructed another 580/600/650 cable. This one I did the plugs a little differently and they are pretty much completely covered and it looks like it was made that way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let me know what you guys think.

 -Alex-_

 

I would love to know how you did the connectors. I am in the process of putting a few together, and want 'em to look their best.

 Thanks
 -John


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saab* 
_I would love to know how you did the connectors. I am in the process of putting a few together, and want 'em to look their best.

 Thanks
 -John_

 

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Quacker

Oh those new connectors look so nice. And they get rid of the problem of the oversized hole where the wire comes out from the ugly big ones. To bad I have a bunch left nice work headchange4u.


----------



## RnB180

headchange, where did you get the ipod connector from?


----------



## jerb

If you loom at his post he provides a link to Here where he says:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_iPod connector (bought here from ridax) This is one of the newer style plugs he has in a limited amount. They are a little more slim and works with my Vaja case, where the older style would not._

 

browse through that thread, on page two he says:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ridmax* 
_The connectors have arrived now. The price will be US$ 2.00/connector plus shipping US$ 1.50 up to 3 connectors or US$ 4.00 up to 16 connectors or US$ 8.00 up to 40 connectors.

 Payment can be done through Paypal (only from Paypal account balance/direct bank, not credit card payments) to email laopo_paypal@hotmail.com . If you can not do payment this way (if you don't have Paypal or only can do credit card Paypal payments) contact me and I can give alternative ways of payments._


----------



## headchange4u

There are also two styles. The old style is kinda ugly. The one's I am using are the new style, but when I ordered mine he had a limited quanity. Get extra because you will screw a couple up before you get the hang of using them. 

 Here's a tip: As soon as you solder the wires to the pins, encase them in hot glue or similar. The pins are very thin and I had a few break on me.

 Edit:
 ridax is also not located in the US. It takes me about 7-10 days to get the connectors here in central Kentucky.


----------



## headchange4u

I got some gold alloy wire today and I've been playing around....

 I can say that this item is unique to this forum. To tell the truth, I've never seen one of these:

 iPod line out to RCA
 22awg Golld Alloy wire in Teflon tubing ( 4 strand Litz braid)
 WBT clone RCA
 iPod connector (this is the old style connector.)
 Kester silver solder












 Here's the bare wire in the Teflon tube.


----------



## headchange4u

I have found that the iPod line out connectors are an excellent way to test the sonic qualities of different types/brands of cables. Subtle differences in the cable are easy to hear when using them in this application.

 I used my last "new" style connector to make this:

 iPod line out to mini
 22awg gold ally wire in a tri-braid
 Neutrik 3.5mm plug
 Kester silver solder






 Here's the gold alloy through Techflex:


----------



## philodox

Very nice... but I still don't understand the whole gold thing. I mean, it is less conductive than silver or copper. The only reason it is used in audio AFAIK is because it is less corrosive... so they use it on connectors and such. What value does it have in a cable?


----------



## TURBO

This is the unique one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :





 It sounds very nice. Now I need to make a mini to mini cable. Argrr.....

 More pics here: Pics


----------



## ayt999




----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TURBO* 
_This is the unique one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :


 It sounds very nice. Now I need to make a mini to mini cable. Argrr.....

 More pics here: Pics_

 

That rocks ( and is also very unique). Nice touch with the PCB mount jack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How did you like working with those iPod connectors? I see you pulled all of the pins. That must have sucked just a little bit. Some of the pins slide right out and others won't budge. I usually just pull the pins around the ones I am using.

 I'll have to add one of those to my project list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_Very nice... but I still don't understand the whole gold thing. I mean, it is less conductive than silver or copper. The only reason it is used in audio AFAIK is beca[use it is less corrosive... so they use it on connectors and such. What value does it have in a cable?_

 


 Is not pure gold. It's a gold, copper, silver alloy wire that is gold plated. I mainly just got it to try it out. I'v done a little listening tonight. I like the sound of it. Like others have said, it has a "tube" sound to it. I found it really detailed like silver but with the warmth silver lacks, but not quite the warmth of copper. I need to spend some more time with it and let the cables burn in before I make any final judgements. Bass is really punchy, but a little lacking in the mid to lower bass range. It does really well with stringed instruments like violins, chellos, double bass, etc. I still like the Cardas 4x24 the best so far.


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_That rocks ( and is also very unique). Nice touch with the PCB mount jack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How did you like working with those iPod connectors? I see you pulled all of the pins. That must have sucked just a little bit. Some of the pins slide right out and others won't budge. I usually just pull the pins around the ones I am using.

 I'll have to add one of those to my project list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks.
 Connector is very nice to work with. Pins should be glued first and then soldered. 
 I pulled all out to avoid Ipod problems. Results are very impressive. Path from source is very short. Is all about getting the best sound from the ipod. Je, je. I really enjoyed this project. Thanks for the link to the connectors. They really rock!


----------



## headchange4u

TURBO

 It's kinda weird but I was going through my parts and I found a couple of Switchcraft PCB mount jacks like the ones you used. I had ordered the wrong ones. I got the ones that don't have any type of threading on them and I could not use them. I'm glad I still got em cause now I something to use them on.

 BTW what is that green stuff you used? Liquid eletrical tape?


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_TURBO

 It's kinda weird but I was going through my parts and I found a couple of Switchcraft PCB mount jacks like the ones you used. I had ordered the wrong ones. I got the ones that don't have any type of threading on them and I could not use them. I'm glad I still got em cause now I something to use them on.

 BTW what is that green stuff you used? Liquid eletrical tape?_

 

Nice!. Let me know if it fits fine. I am looking for the best quality jacks that fits this thing. Oh, and if you have part numbers, a lot better. Thanks.

 The green stuff is liquid electric tape from Home Depot. (5 bucks the can). They have it in black, green and red.


----------



## XxATOLxX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Illah* 
_*Custom EMU0404 Breakout Cable*

 - 20 AWG Silver-plated copper mil-spec wire, teflon housing
 - WBT 4% silver solder
 - Tinned copper braided shielding
 - Radio Shack DB9 D-Sub connector
 - Radio Shack D-Sub Metal Hood
 - Dayton Audio Pro-Fi locking RCA plugs
 - Some Techflex & heatshrink to make it pretty

Tutorial: Build your own EMU0404 Breakout 

 --Illah_

 


 Thanks for the tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to be making one myself this Thursday when my parts are here.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Wooh, balanced leatherheads! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice and clean Alex. What type of wire did you end up using?


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Wooh, balanced leatherheads! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice and clean Alex. What type of wire did you end up using?_

 

some 30AWG silver-plated copper I litz braided a while back and had around. just wanted to test to see how they sound balanced.


----------



## headchange4u

ayt999

 That is a really nice recable. I like that sleeving. How does it sound?

 I also must say that I love those headphones. They are beautiful with the leather on them and I also like the way the headband is made. What model Audio-Technicas are those? Are those the AT-DHA3000?


----------



## jerb

not quite, they're the Audio-Technica ATH-L3000 Limited Edition Leather Headphones. Extremely beutiful IMO


----------



## Jam_Master_J

This thread sure has been active. I feel left out. Luckily, I'm working on some cables tonight (2 x RCA, 1x Digital Coax) and should have some pictures to post soon.


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Got some new work to show. Unfortunately the pics didn't turn out too great. I'll get some better ones someday.

 Anyway,

 2m Digital Coax
 Beldin 1695a Cable
 Canare RCAP-C53 connectors
 Heatshrink and techflex

 This one was very easy to put together even without a real coax stripper. I like the mechanical crimp designs quite a bit after trying this. The picture looks weird though as the black tech flex is causing some weird effect with the camera:







 1m Stereo RCA pair
 Beldin 89207 cable
 Miova locking RCA connectors
 Techflex

 These came out very nice, the finish on these connectors is excellent. I need a better pic of these too though:


----------



## headchange4u

I've been looking at the same connectors on Ebay. They look sooo nice. The same seller has some pretty impressive looking cables also. How do you like them


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_ayt999

 That is a really nice recable. I like that sleeving. How does it sound?_

 

thanks for the compliments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried to do my best in keeping the quality of the recable on par (or at least as best as I could) with the headphone. I wish I had a better sleeve selection though since techflex cannot compete with the stock L3000 silk-covered cable. that stock cable is pretty much the best and most overdone cable I've seen.

 I'll post impressions and comparisons between the balanced ATH-L3000 through a variety of balanced amplifiers, and the ATH-L3000 unbalanced through the AT-DHA3000 amplifier (an amplifier specifically made by AT for the L3000) later on somewhere in the Headphone Forum, hopefully within a week.


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_I've been looking at the same connectors on Ebay. They look sooo nice. The same seller has some pretty impressive looking cables also. How do you like them_

 

I'm very happy with the connectors. They look simply amazing in the right light, especially the candy apple red ones. They were pretty easy to work with, the strain relief is captured by a screw which I like alot more than a crimp style. Fairly easy to solder, although I would have liked a drilled hole in the ground so I could loop through to make it more solid while soldering.

 The locking feature is nice too but I found even when unlocked the connectors were very tight initially.


----------



## TURBO

Just made a new Paranoid mini Cable for my Home made state of the art Turbo Ipod connector. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 How it sounds?. Overkill! Huge soundstage! Bass, to the deepest frequencies, ja, I reached the point of no return. I cant describe the sound anymore.


----------



## headchange4u

TURBO,

 What kinda braid did you do there on your headphone cable? It doesn't look like a Litz from the angle in your pic.

 What cable did you use to make your mini to mini?


----------



## jbloudg20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_TURBO,

 What kinda braid did you do there on your headphone cable? It doesn't look like a Litz from the angle in your pic.

 What cable did you use to make your mini to mini?_

 

From how I sede it, it looks liek it is a classic tri-braid. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbloudg20* 
_From how I sede it, it looks liek it is a classic tri-braid. Please correct me if I am wrong._

 

It may be but normally you have 2 ground wires, one for each side, in most headphone cables. I don't know what cans TURBO is using.


----------



## TURBO

Hi. It's the 4 wire classic Litz braid. It looks like only two wires are running, but there are four braided wires. I started looking at the Litz pattern and followed my instincts after I started. This is a recabled KSC-75 . Thanks.


----------



## XxATOLxX

Just finished building: 

 EMU-0404 Custom Breakout

 Black Techflex
 Mogami 2534 4 conductor microphone cable


----------



## monsieuroctagon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_I have found that the iPod line out connectors are an excellent way to test the sonic qualities of different types/brands of cables. Subtle differences in the cable are easy to hear when using them in this application.

 I used my last "new" style connector to make this:

 iPod line out to mini
 22awg gold ally wire in a tri-braid
 Neutrik 3.5mm plug
 Kester silver solder
_

 

That is... very cool. Is it possible to make a lineout/usb connector for cheaper than the 20 or 30 dollars that the guys who make the pocketdock want?


----------



## Patu

Here's a pic of my new power cable made by one finnish DIY'er. Cable material can be compared to Oehlflex (written differently here in Finland).


----------



## grandenigma1

right angel mini to 1/4" adapter







 custom solid core and stranded silver plated copper cable with LOK RCA's







 Finally finished up my Senn cable... spliced HD600 connectors, silver plated copper wire, and Neutrick 1/4" plug.


----------



## darkisz

There are some truly inspired cables in this thread. Here is my meager offering...

 My first cable:
 6" mini-to-mini
 black star quad 
 swithcraft right angles
 reflex techflex






 It turned out much better than my first cmoy amp


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkisz* 
_There are some truly inspired cables in this thread. Here is my meager offering...

 My first cable:
 6" mini-to-mini
 black star quad 
 swithcraft right angles
 reflex techflex 

 It turned out much better than my first cmoy amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

LOOKS GOOD! Congrats! ... now I wanna see pics or the cmoy... or atleast hear about it


----------



## headchange4u

Quick pic of an EMU cable.

 Neutrik 3.5mm stereo and 1/4" mono plugs
 Canare Star Quad cable
 Kester silver solder


----------



## headchange4u

Made my friend a iPod line out connector for his birthday, I also soldered a cable with a 3.5mm jack into his Toyota factory radio on a 92 truck. The jack is mounted in the dash and he can plug his iPod in and it plays through his stereo.

 Canare Star Quad cable
 Switchcraft RA 3.5mm plug
 iPod connector from here.


----------



## devwild

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_Made my friend a iPod line out connector for his birthday,_

 

Wish I got one of those for my birthday, you'll set me up next year right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sweet job.


----------



## Little J040

My First one, well first out of my batch of 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 10' Headphone extension Carol shielded cable with black beige techflex, and Locking Female Neutrik 1\4"


----------



## grandenigma1

Eichmann Copper Bullets, tri-braid of Gold Alloy (live) and 2 pure silver (ground)


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_Eichmann Copper Bullets, tri-braid of Gold Alloy (live) and 2 pure silver (ground)



_

 

damn those look nice!


----------



## grawk

Wow, those look warm and fast!


----------



## grandenigma1

thanks for the kind words guys!!!

 grawk, they really are... I didnt think it could be done but they are beautiful!


----------



## TURBO

Neon Blue Cable for my EMU 1212M. Build as paranoid I can be. Je, je like always. Neutrik and Canare all the way. Copper contacts (inside) are been cured against corrosion and isolated by electric liquid tape. I think, I die and they are still around. You know, it’s now or never. You never get satisfied


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TURBO* 
_Neon Blue Cable for my EMU 1212M. Build as paranoid I can be. Je, je like always. Neutrik and Canare all the way. Copper contacts (inside) are been cured against corrosion and isolated by electric liquid tape. I think, I die and they are still around. You know, it’s now or never. You never get satisfied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

you sold it just as fast as you made it... did you not like it? why so quick to ditch it?


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_you sold it just as fast as you made it... did you not like it? why so quick to ditch it?_

 


 Je, je, the fun is to keep building and never stop. Ask any DYIer. I am already ordering more stuff. The day, I stop my soul feel sad. It's a nice hobby.


----------



## nikongod

tonight i re-recabled my akg k-240 (600 omegas) 

 my first cable attempt involved canare starquad, and an f-12 connector. sadly it pulled out due to inadequate strain releif.

 i used hand braded 22ga silver plated stranded wire with black teflon insluation. braid is a circular litz type. the whole cable is covered by a nice bit of plain black techflex. shrink-wrap was usded libberally. i was MUCH more carefull about strain releif. i re-used the f-12 mini connector. total length is about 4 ft, as these are my portable headphones.


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* 
_tonight i re-recabled my akg k-240 (600 omegas) 

 my first cable attempt involved canare starquad, and an f-12 connector. sadly it pulled out due to inadequate strain releif.

 i used hand braded 22ga silver plated stranded wire with black teflon insluation. braid is a circular litz type. the whole cable is covered by a nice bit of plain black techflex. shrink-wrap was usded libberally. i was MUCH more carefull about strain releif. i re-used the f-12 mini connector. total length is about 4 ft, as these are my portable headphones._

 

sounds nice! PICS!!!!


----------



## nikongod

ask and yee shal recieve.




 the headphones.




 the cable. braid is standard flat litz for about 1 inch, asi could not figure out how to get it circular INSIDE the little button. after that its circular down into the plug.


----------



## RnB180

Good job, i have the same cans.

 I regret not removing the filters inside the housing when I took mine apart, but I stripped the screws to the point of no return. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have a feeling that removing the filters would have increased the bass response of the cans.


----------



## jhawk22

first diy cable(emu breakout)


 homegrown audio silver wire and rcas.
 Silver teflon coated for ground
 Litz braided to where the cable splits.
 Teflon tubing
 ratshak silver solder















 need to clean the heatshrink yet


----------



## RnB180

very nice a clean DIY, clean work is very admirable. I like the pic of they splitter detail. I see a lot of pics the try to hide incosistencies in overall finish, but your cable is quite impressive.


----------



## jhawk22

thankyou, I searched all over for a "Y boot" but came up dry.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TURBO* 
_



_


----------



## grandenigma1

Senn cable (24awg silver wire) HD650 spliced connectors







 mini-rca cable Neutrik Profi RCA's and Canare F12 mini








 jhawk22 you breakout looks great btw! nice job!


----------



## VR6ofpain

Got bored today and made some interconnects along with this little thing...






 It is a 3.5mm-to-2.5mm, or as I like to call it the "mini-to-submini". No personal use for it. Gonna give it to my brother so he can run a cmoy with his cellphone (a smartphone with over a gig of storage, he has lots of wma files on it, along with some video).

 What I would really like to make is one of those L/R/V sub minis with three RCA's on the other end. or maybe even a stereo 3.5mm for the audio, and a mono 3.5mm for the video.

 Gotta admit though, soldering onto those little 2.5mm connectors is a PITA.

 Spec:
 4 wire litz braid, all SCC w/T.
 Brown 20 (or 22awg) for the L+ and R+
 one run of Purple 22awg and a second run of blue 24awg. Why two different gauges? I wanted three colors in the techflex (carbon).
 Neutrik connectors (can't recall for sure of the 2.5mm partsexpress sells is a Neutrik or not).

 Ya know what would be funny, a 2.5mm-to-1/4" connector!


----------



## silmaauki

Firsts of all... Thanks to everybody who has so far shared pictures and information on this thread. I wouldn't be posting here without you. On the other hand I would have much more money on my account... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Received some stuff last week that was hard to get locally. I have done some interconnects earlier, but they are boring compared to this. My first cabel worth showing here is mini to rca. It is litzbraided silver plated copper with teflon insulation. Mini plug is from Neutrik and rca's are from Biltema. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I wanted to sign my product.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *silmaauki* 
_http://personal.inet.fi/koti/silmaauki/DIY/Silm%E4Auki.jpg[IMG][/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


Did you shrink tube the techflex down, the wrap it 'back' over the shrink and on down to the 3.5mm neutrik? I'm looking at your "Y" trying to figure out what you did. Definately unique._


----------



## silmaauki

VR6ofpain,

 I was pretty sure someone would look more at the y-split than my tag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even though the Thing for myself was my personal heatshrink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to admit that the idea of the y-split is not entirely mine. The method was found from Techflex's catalog (page 42) and I only did reinvent the usage on the Y-split. Like you thought it is done by using shrink tube to attach the beginning of the flex and then wrapping the flex over itself. It did not work for me with the first try. The teflon on my wire is really slippery and that does have some challenges. As I did only have normal (one layer) shrink I used some tape (as Techflex catalog suggests) under the heatshrink. I did not want to use only tape since it would be visible, hence uglier.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *silmaauki* 
_VR6ofpain,

 I was pretty sure someone would look more at the y-split than my tag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even though the Thing for myself was my personal heatshrink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to admit that the idea of the y-split is not entirely mine. The method was found from Techflex's catalog (page 42) and I only did reinvent the usage on the Y-split. Like you thought it is done by using shrink tube to attach the beginning of the flex and then wrapping the flex over itself. It did not work for me with the first try. The teflon on my wire is really slippery and that does have some challenges. As I did only have normal (one layer) shrink I used some tape (as Techflex catalog suggests) under the heatshrink. I did not want to use only tape since it would be visible, hence uglier._

 

I'll have to look at the Techflex catalog, online right? Interesting idea. What might be cool is to do that at the "termination end"...or is that where the Techflex catalog shows to do it? Though obviously you only could do one end like that.... so the cleanliness thing wouldnt work out.

 I might have to do that for the hell of it. As I said, it is very unique...I personally have never seen that done before. You could also use adhesive lined shrink tube. Holds pretty well. I think most teflon is very slippery. It can slide out of electrical tape quite easily. kinda a PITA!


----------



## silmaauki

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VR6ofpain* 
_I'll have to look at the Techflex catalog, online right? Interesting idea. What might be cool is to do that at the "termination end"...or is that where the Techflex catalog shows to do it? Though obviously you only could do one end like that.... so the cleanliness thing wouldnt work out.

 I might have to do that for the hell of it. As I said, it is very unique...I personally have never seen that done before. You could also use adhesive lined shrink tube. Holds pretty well. I think most teflon is very slippery. It can slide out of electrical tape quite easily. kinda a PITA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No, I found this from the paper copy that I ordered with all the stuff. We were 8 Finns in a group buy and the total lenght of the flex was nearly 1000'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes, the Techflex example was how to terminate one end. Originally I planned on putting the flex inside the 3.5mm plug, but the plug cover was too small for my cabel&flex combination. Afterall, I think my solution with the personal shrink is much better.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *silmaauki* 
_No, I found this from the paper copy that I ordered with all the stuff. We were 8 Finns in a group buy and the total lenght of the flex was nearly 1000'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes, the Techflex example was how to terminate one end. Originally I planned on putting the flex inside the 3.5mm plug, but the plug cover was too small for my cabel&flex combination. Afterall, I think my solution with the personal shrink is much better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You could likely fit it in the "L" neutrik's (partsexpress carries them). They have a larger 6mm entry, but only come in nickel (which I think is fine).


----------



## RnB180

neutrik RA connectors will not fit anything more then three strands of 24 awg wire and flex, and even then its a tight fit, the connector seems built for 26 awg insulated wire with no sleeving.

 the neutrik RA connectors are one of the worst Ive used, the entry diameter is much smaller then the standard straight neutriks and use a rubber gromit, with a ratchet type strain relief inside. If the wires are too large, the strain relief will not completly close and the connector itself will not seal.

 neutrik makes connectors with 1/4" entry, but only in the nickel form. but imo, the nickel connector actually sounds better then the gold plated connector. Which is why I never use the gold plated neutriks.

 Switchcraft connectors have a very large entry, but the solder platforms and design is poor. If incorrectly soldered, you can easily cause frequent shorting, the switchcraft connectors require a lot more skill to solder then a neutrik or straight canare.

 regarding the flex sleeving, if you do not have the flex adhesive lined and mechanically clamped, it will be prone to slipping out. Outside flex can be remedied by using adhesive lined shrink, the glue will hold it, a trick I use is while its still melted I press my fingers firmly to make sure the flex is adhered to the adhesive.


----------



## silmaauki

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VR6ofpain* 
_You could likely fit it in the "L" neutrik's (partsexpress carries them). They have a larger 6mm entry, but only come in nickel (which I think is fine)._

 

I think you mean NTP3RC, which IS available with gold contacts as well. Looking at the specs it does not look any larger.

 My wire was 24awg and having 4 wires + shrink + flex is larger than inner size the barrel of this plug. Drilling the opening larger would not ha ve helped either, since the threads on the barrel would have been the bottelneck.


----------



## silmaauki

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_neutrik makes connectors with 1/4" entry, but only in the nickel form._

 

Which connector do you mean? To my knowledge Neutrik makes gold plated ones in both 1/8" and 1/4" series. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Or did you mean the size of the cable entry (not the size of the plug)?


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *silmaauki* 
_Which connector do you mean? To my knowledge Neutrik makes gold plated ones in both 1/8" and 1/4" series. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or did you mean the size of the cable entry (not the size of the plug)?_

 

Like I said, entry. The gold plated plugs only come with the black "housing" with a 4mm entry. Now the nickel plugs come with the chrome (or nickel) housing, either in the 4mm entry or the 6mm entry ("L").

 Here:
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=092-159

 notice at the bottom of the description it says 6mm entry. I can take a photo of one of my own....though I dont have a 4mm entry to compare to.


----------



## silmaauki

VR6ofpain,

 No need for a photo. I got the picture now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However the entry is not really a bottleneck, since it can be drilled larger.


----------



## ttr

Just finished cables for 1212m --> headphone-amp. 

 1/4" gold plated mono males 4€
 Biltema RCA-males 4,90€
 Tasker C/209 cable 2 meters 5€
 some epoxy for securing the connections
 ----
 13.90€


----------



## headchange4u

Very nice looking cables, ttr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That blue Tasker cable is very....uumm...blue. Looks good naked. I have never heard of or used Tasker cable. What's the specs (no. of strands, size, sheilding or no, copper?, etc....) and how does it sound?


----------



## RnB180

gotta love the close up macro lens


----------



## grandenigma1

nice work ttr! they look very good! welcome!


----------



## ttr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_That blue Tasker cable is very....uumm...blue. Looks good naked. I have never heard of or used Tasker cable. What's the specs (no. of strands, size, sheilding or no, copper?, etc....) and how does it sound?_

 

I believe Tasker is italian company www.taskercables.com.
 It's a tad too deep blue in my pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 1x0.75mm2 (18AWG?) copper wire, 6mm outer diameter, plaited shielding (fibre&wire).

 Didn't plug them yet, epoxy is still drying. Wonder if I'll hear the difference, atleast I can get rid of so-so quality looking 1/4">RCA adaptors.


----------



## J-Pak

ttr cables look fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hoping to build some 1212m cables soon, when time permits


----------



## ayt999

made a few more cables so here they are.

 mini-mini, mini-RCA, mini-1/4 inch jack





 same RCA I showed before, but put some heatshrink on the plugs





 black version of the RCA cable. waiting for black techflex





 revised XLR cable. more wires and different geometry.





 HGA silver lace, my 8-wire braid, the revised XLR cable (from top to bottom)





 1/4 inch jack to dual XLR (to use balanced cans on regular amps)





 dual XLR to 1/4 inch socket (to use regular cans on balanced amps)





 they look better in natural light, but I was taking the pictures at night so didn't have that. might replace the pictures later with better ones....


----------



## PsychoZX

ttr. what kind of camera are you using? those pictures look fantastic!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Wow Alex, you've been busy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I made a couple new cables today to integrate into my system. The first is a 5 foot pair of Cardas crosslink cable with Canare F-09 terminations, using Cardas solder of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . As Percy states in his catalog this is an excellent recipe for a budget interconnect. I build this cable to run from my television to a passive volume control which will then go to my switchbox so I can finally listen to movies and games with my headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't built the passive volume control yet, still waiting on a few more parts, but I'll try and post some pics when it's done. 






 Next is a cable I built in anticipation for my beyond-maxed PPA v2 that Thrice of Rockhopper is currently building me. I didn't want all those Black Gates to go to waste so I made this cable to a pretty high spec. It's a 3.5 foot pair made from Cardas wiring, Cardas solder and Vampire 800C pure copper RCAs, then covered with some fancy flex. Looking forward to hearing the vibes from this one.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Alex, is there much of a difference between the Neutrik NP3C and the NP3X? I have to make an order at partsexpress soon and thought I would pick up a few up if they are pretty similar.


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Wow Alex, you've been busy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

not really... the mini connector stuff I made early in the summer and the long white RCA IC's are from a while back (only changed the heatshrink colors and design on the RCA plugs). only the black RCA cable and XLR cable are the new ones I made recently.

 they all are 8-wire braids btw, including the mini stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as for the question about the connector, sent you a PM.


----------



## DolbyR

This my mini-mini interconnect for connecting the pc to my CMOY:















 And the stuff i made it from [LQ pic]:






 The cost was about $3.5


----------



## ttr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PsychoZX* 
_ttr. what kind of camera are you using? those pictures look fantastic!_

 

Hi, thanks. My camera is Canon D30 with 100-300mm 1:5.6L lens and polarizer filter for removing reflections.

 Those Cardas/Vampire cables look very sexy highflyin9.


----------



## grandenigma1

mini - 1/4" locking jack










 ...sorry for all of the bad pics... Im getting a new camera for Christmas


----------



## jerb

Fantastic Cable Enigma, looks great


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jerb* 
_Fantastic Cable Enigma, looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks jerb!


----------



## nikongod

senn hd595's with noo cable.

 4-strands 22ga black teflon/silver plated coper. about 6ft long.
 black techflex.
 neutrik 1/4" sterio plug.
 removal of "sennheiser circuitboard" which formerly lived in the left earcup. ends of new cable go to wire through headband, and left driver directly. at least 2 solder points, and 1 mechanical connection removed from each line! 

 ooh, everyone loves pictures:


----------



## devwild

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* 
_senn hd595's with noo cable._

 

Sure would like to see more of these. I hate the cable on the 595 and wish I had the guts/skills to do this myself.

 Not a fan of the Neutrik connectors myself, but otherwise, nice job


----------



## grandenigma1

Gold Alloy and Pure Silver blend with Vampire XLRs


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Grandenigma represents with the Vampire XLRs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm suprised more people don't use them.


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Grandenigma represents with the Vampire XLRs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm suprised more people don't use them._

 

I really like them... they are beautiful and very well constructed and dont have the cable clamp like the neutricks (which is good when you use cable i suppose)

 ---------------

 right angle mini to rca


----------



## MdRex

I <3 Canare F-12 but those neutriks are pain in the rear to work with...


----------



## The Monkey

MD-Rex, what kind of sheathing is that?


----------



## MdRex

it's normal flex sleeve I got from a local brick and mortar supplier. I don't know of what brand it is.

 It works like a Techflex. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: The breakout cable uses a thicker sheathing than the mini-mini.


----------



## RnB180

looks like clean cut PET sleeving.


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_I really like them... they are beautiful and very well constructed and dont have the cable clamp like the neutricks (which is good when you use cable i suppose)_

 

do you have closeups of the connectors? I'm interested, being that almost all the stuff I make end up using XLR's, but from the not-so-detailed ones at vampire's site I can't decide if I like the look or not.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MdRex* 
_http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-11/875538/DSC00292.JPG[IMG] 
 [IMG]http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-11/875538/DSC00294.JPG[IMG] 

 I <3 Canare F-12 but those neutriks are pain in the rear to work with... [img]http://www.head-fi.org/forums/images/smilies/http://hfimage.head-fi.org/icons/icon10.gif_

 

Does your camera have a macro setting? You should try it.

 Are you Neutrik RA connectors all scratched up or is that just the picture...I can't really tell.


----------



## MdRex

It's slightly scratched... I took my photo from my PDA's camera


----------



## grandenigma1

...oh yah and have I mentioned that litz braiding sucks... especially for a 15ft cable!


----------



## MdRex

more blurry PDA-photos.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















 I love those F-12, shortened the cable which is very stiff. I feel safe carrying them portably knowing that i can defend myself by unplugging those F-12 and using them as nanchuks. I can tie those muggers with those thick cords and stay around for the cops to come... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone else uses superglue to hold those flex in the Y-splitter?


----------



## MIKEp

my first diy cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 it was way easier than i expected


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Lot's of new good looking cables here! I'm gonna take a new batch real soon.

 Thinking of a 1/8" female to 1/4" male extension with a 75 impedance for using my KSC-75s at home with my PIMETA. I'm also thinking about completely recabling my KSC-75s, if not at least replacing the connector with a Canare f12 or something comparable.


----------



## 98venom

My first set of cables.....
 Mini-Mini......Neutrik Black/gold 3.5 connectors, Kapton shielded 26 guage silver coated copper wire, Black PET.

 Mini-RCA...

 Switchcraft 3.5 connector, Neutrik gold RCA's, Canare L-4ES, Black PET


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *98venom* 
_



_

 

This is a really bad@$$ cable.


----------



## 98venom

Purple and white Eichman Bullet interconnects.

 22 gauge Teflon silver coated copper wire in a three way litz.


----------



## grawk

Look at those blue eichmanns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's a shame they don't sell the black ones to the public. Nice cables tho...


----------



## 98venom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* 
_Look at those blue eichmanns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's a shame they don't sell the black ones to the public. Nice cables tho..._

 

 Thanks for the compliment...litz braiding is a chore.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My fingers were freezing up on me after the second one.....


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *98venom* 
_Thanks for the compliment...litz braiding is a chore.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My fingers were freezing up on me after the second one....._

 

Try a 15ft senn cable


----------



## cetoole

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_Try a 15ft senn cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Zach, you feeling sadistical today, suggesting someone litz braid 15' wires?


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cetoole* 
_Zach, you feeling sadistical today, suggesting someone litz braid 15' wires?_

 

... it certainly wasnt fur thats for sure


----------



## grandenigma1

double posts are fun


----------



## Garbz

Um I did.
 Was a pain in the **se


----------



## VR6ofpain

Interesting 4 wire litz mini interconnect. I used equal awg SCCw/T for each positive lead (blue), one larger awg run for the negative (purple) and a second very small awg wire also connected to the negative (yellow). the second one was purely for looks, but I figured it would not hurt anything, and I wanted the yellow "tracer" to visually show off the litz braid. looks pretty slick under the carbon PET.















 What do you think?


----------



## grandenigma1

Looks good VR6!

 -----

 just finished up some gold alloy RCAs with my new bullet plugs


----------



## [AK]Zip

I just made a 1 foot mini to mini cable. Consists of 3 22gauge silver plated copper wires and a silver plated shield. All contacts are covered in liquid electrical tape.











 -Alex-


----------



## TURBO

This is my latest Paranoid mini to mini cable. Smallest ever, *like no other*, custom fit for my SMV3, 4gb nano and my Paranoid Ipod-Nano line out adapter. Connectors are Neutrik and cable is made out of high quality cooper stranded wires. All nicely wrapped in Neon green Techflex. No stress on the device connectors as you can see (because of size measurements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [AK]Zip

Here is a cable I made month ago, but never got around to taking pictures of it because of where it is and I didn't want to take my system apart again. It’s made of 24 gauge silver plated copper wire covered in Teflon. Each is shielded with a silver plated copper shield. The DB9 connector has copper pins (very hard to find) and on the other end HGA silver RCA connectors. I do love this cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 -Alex-


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_just finished up some gold alloy RCAs with my new bullet plugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

nice ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bybee eichmann plugs?


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ayt999* 
_nice ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bybee eichmann plugs?_

 

I custom ordered them from Eichmann... they are the normal plugs but with black metal housings


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_I custom ordered them from Eichmann... they are the normal plugs but with black metal housings_

 

cool, I didn't know you can do that.


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ayt999* 
_cool, I didn't know you can do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ScubaSteve87

hopefully I can post my first pic on monday. I have finished half the cable, but my techflex isn't here yet!! The cable looks great though. Litz Braid 22awg Silver plater copper Teflon shield, Switchcraft mini to switchcraft RCA. My roomate had a mini to RCA cable from best buy but I stole it, so now I am making him a new one. And for his birthday on wed!!!


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TURBO* 
_This is my latest Paranoid mini to mini cable. Smallest ever, custom fit for my SMV3, 4gb nano and my Paranoid Ipod-Nano adapter. Connectors are Neutrik and cable is made out of high quality cooper stranded wires. All nicely wrapped in Neon green Techflex. No stress on the device connectors as you can see (because of size measurements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

How does the Nano sound with Xin's amp (sorry to take things off-topic). Nice looking cable. I plan to get a Nano and a Xin SuperMini (when available), and I'd be curious what you think.

 Scott


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scottder* 
_How does the Nano sound with Xin's amp (sorry to take things off-topic). Nice looking cable. I plan to get a Nano and a Xin SuperMini (when available), and I'd be curious what you think.

 Scott_

 

The Nano sounds very, very nice without any amp. Sometimes, I ask myself if I really need an amp with my Nano?. The key is *track* replay gain your songs to 92.0 or 93.0 db with the mp3gain program. 

 The Nano is incredible fast mp3 device and sound separation is very good. Overall is a nice choice. You are going to have the smallest combo available.


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TURBO* 
_The Nano sounds very, very nice without any amp. Sometimes, I ask myself if I really need an amp with my Nano?. The key is *track* replay gain your songs to 92.0 or 93.0 db with the mp3gain program. 

 The Nano is incredible fast mp3 device and sound separation is very good. Overall is a nice choice. You are going to have the smallest combo available._

 

Interesting, I will have to give the track gain a try and see what happens. I really like some of the additional features (like the P to S for my etys), I had the SuperDual and loved it. Can't wait to give Xin's latest creation a try. Gotta think about cabling too (to put this thread back on topic).


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TURBO* 
_This is my latest Paranoid mini to mini cable. Smallest ever, *like no other*, custom fit for my SMV3, 4gb nano and my Paranoid Ipod-Nano line out adapter. Connectors are Neutrik and cable is made out of high quality cooper stranded wires. All nicely wrapped in Neon green Techflex. No stress on the device connectors as you can see (because of size measurements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://home.comcast.net/~emieses/mini3.jpg[IMG][/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


Are those zip-ties?_


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VR6ofpain* 
_Are those zip-ties?_

 

I asked him that same question via PM right after he posted that. They are zip-ties.


----------



## ronstah

check out some of my new cables


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VR6ofpain* 
_Are those zip-ties?_

 


*Like no other!.* It gives the cable a military look. It looks a lot better in person. Something different.


----------



## shplorgh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronstah* 
_check out some of my new cables_

 

Nice! Did you make those speakers too?


----------



## ScubaSteve87

A very blurry picutre of my first ever cable and first time using a soldering iron. Now if only my techflex would get here I could finish it....

 Pacific Radio has been really slow in shippment and I think they are also expensive at least for connectors. Markertek was fast shipping and great price


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScubaSteve87* 
_A very blurry picutre of my first ever cable and first time using a soldering iron. Now if only my techflex would get here I could finish it....

 Pacific Radio has been really slow in shippment and I think they are also expensive at least for connectors. Markertek was fast shipping and great price



_

 

Either put it in macro mode or take the camera further away from the cable. You can't see anything with that picture.

 -Alex-


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScubaSteve87* 
_A very blurry picutre of my first ever cable and first time using a soldering iron. Now if only my techflex would get here I could finish it....

 Pacific Radio has been really slow in shippment and I think they are also expensive at least for connectors. Markertek was fast shipping and great price



_

 

Please tell me you havent soldered the plug on the other end


----------



## ScubaSteve87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_Please tell me you havent soldered the plug on the other end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha no, just one end.

 AK, sry I know i need a better pic and hopefully I can get on later tonight for another guy's camera on my floor. The camera I used is busted. The screen is cracked so I can't tell what mode im in let alone how far im zoomed or even how the picture will show up. The first two pics I took didn't even have the connector in it!


----------



## ScubaSteve87

its a little better pic, Idk still kind of hard to see the right channel solder connection. Well I submit my first work to your criticism..


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScubaSteve87* 
_its a little better pic, Idk still kind of hard to see the right channel solder connection. Well I submit my first work to your criticism..




_

 

A little different than Neutrik 3.5mm's I like the neutrik inner positive more...since it is still a flat panel with a hole...that looks like a rod.

 This isn't a switchcraft right?


----------



## ScubaSteve87

Yeah its a switchcraft striaight plug. I looked at it first too and was like...hmm hows that gonna work? no hole on the center post?? But I just threw some solder on there and bam. Shes solid as a rock. I was yanking on the cables pretty good and they didn't even move


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScubaSteve87* 
_Yeah its a switchcraft striaight plug. I looked at it first too and was like...hmm hows that gonna work? no hole on the center post?? But I just threw some solder on there and bam. Shes solid as a rock. I was yanking on the cables pretty good and they didn't even move_

 

Interesting. I wonder why people like it better than the neutrik:






 I understand the preference of the Switchcraft RA, since the Neutrik 3.5mm RA is hideious.


----------



## ScubaSteve87

RA??? whats that?

 I like that neutrik connector, looks so easy to solder. Ill have to try it for my 1/4 to mini. In general are neutrik's more expensive that Switchcraft? where do you buy your connectors?


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScubaSteve87* 
_its a little better pic, Idk still kind of hard to see the right channel solder connection. Well I submit my first work to your criticism..




_

 

you over stripped the wire, the insulation should be stripped so it butts up against the solder platforms, You also didnt tin the wires prior to soldering, and the solder joints are a bit on the blobby side and dull in finish. the strands also seem frayed and not a cohesive unit.

 the termination also looks to be a definate short hazard.

 Kudos for tackling the switch craft straight plugs, altogether the switch craft straight plug solder platform design is ill conceived. Its definately not a beginner connector.

 the trick to soldering the center pin is to leave a blob of solder on it prior to termination, hold the wire to the pin and heat, use a hemostat or angled needle tweezers to hold the wire in place so there is physical contact and not floating in a pool of solder.

 prior to stripping the wire, hold the connector to it, so you can guestimate the length needed and how much to strip.

 the neutriks slaughter the switchcraft straight plugs. the switch craft plugs seem to be more prone to oxidation than the neutriks also.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScubaSteve87* 
_RA??? whats that?

 I like that neutrik connector, looks so easy to solder. Ill have to try it for my 1/4 to mini. In general are neutrik's more expensive that Switchcraft? where do you buy your connectors?_

 


 RA means right angle.

 neutriks are easy to solder until you start using larger guage wire. the ground hole on the connector is a bit too small, larger wires would require you to solder the ground directly to the clamp.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_RA means right angle.

 neutriks are easy to solder until you start using larger guage wire. the ground hole on the connector is a bit too small, larger wires would require you to solder the ground directly to the clamp._

 

Or you can drill out a bigger hole.


----------



## RnB180

drilling a bigger hole is unnecessary work though. the plus is already frail its also better to solder at the base of the clamp, since the spacing between the ground and signal pins will be much larger and less lighly prone to short.

 also scuba, its a good idea to tug on your leads to make sure there is a strong joint after soldering.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Today I decided to recable my SR80's. I finished about 4-5 hours ago and I am really happy with how they came out. I used 24gauge silver plated copper wire. The wires weren't going to fit into the Neutrik plug so I drilled out the hold and all of them fit along with the sleeving and heatshrink. This is the first time I put heatshrink inside the plug and I like how it came out. After recabling them I decided why not change the mesh grill on it and since I had some laying around from when I modded my computer I decided why not. Others have done it and I loved how it turned out. Most that I saw who used a different mesh grill on their SR80's didn't put the round emblem back on so I laid it down on the grill and looked at it. I liked it more with it on since it feels finished to me so I glued that down to the mesh grill. Overall this was really fun and immediately I hear that the bass has become much more controlled and the highs are no longer harsh. I need more listen time to make a final conclusion.

















 -Alex-


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_drilling a bigger hole is unnecessary work though. the plus is already frail its also better to solder at the base of the clamp, since the spacing between the ground and signal pins will be much larger and less lighly prone to short.

 also scuba, its a good idea to tug on your leads to make sure there is a strong joint after soldering._

 

I usually don't use the holes for soldering down the ground wire. I do use the hole for the channels when they are there.

 -Alex-


----------



## ScubaSteve87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_drilling a bigger hole is unnecessary work though. the plus is already frail its also better to solder at the base of the clamp, since the spacing between the ground and signal pins will be much larger and less lighly prone to short.

 also scuba, its a good idea to tug on your leads to make sure there is a strong joint after soldering._

 

Thanks for all your advice. I am a little concerned about a short, as ther are loose strands but I made sure none are touching and lat last night I did a little touch up work, getting rid of some of the loose strands in the conncetion. I also did give the wires a tug too right after I soldered them. Solid as a rock.


----------



## saab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_




 -Alex-_

 

I have seen many of your cables, and they all have that fantastic covering. Where do you get it? Feel free to pm me if you like.

 Thanks
 -John


----------



## TURBO

Another state of the art Paranoid combination. Cable is made out of high quality cooper with Neutrik connectors and wires are treated for maximum electrons transfer (my secret). Enjoy.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saab* 
_I have seen many of your cables, and they all have that fantastic covering. Where do you get it? Feel free to pm me if you like.

 Thanks
 -John_

 

I agree, looks like cotton. Would work great for the L and R runs after the Y on a headphone recable...since there is probably minimal noise. My recabled portaPro's PET is very loud if you move. they 'scatch' at stuff and make quite a bit of noise...this has kept me away from recabling my SR-80's.


----------



## RnB180

Ive noticed PET microphonics more evident on some cans then others.

 Grados are super sensitive to PET microphonics, however the Senns are not nearly as sensitive as the Grados.

 Obviously due to the design, senns have more dampening between the wire and your ears. Grados and I suppose portapros are so minimalistic in design that there is pratically zero buffer zone for microphonics to travel through.

 with grados the wire continues all the way up until less then an inch from the drivers and your ears.

 senns have huge velour pads, drivers farther away from the ears, large cups and the wire has to run through a series of connectors.

 if PET microphonics bother you that much, you should stay away from IEMs, eat with IEMs on and you hear explosions go off in your head.

 my recabled grados sound like a zipper running up and down when I go walking around with them. but PET over the leads do serve some beneficial purposes other then aesthetics, it helps prevent kinking of the leads.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_if PET microphonics bother you that much, you should stay away from IEMs, eat with IEMs on and you hear explosions go off in your head._

 

Excuse my ignorance, but what is an IEM? Inner Ear Monitor?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_my recabled grados sound like a zipper running up and down when I go walking around with them. but PET over the leads do serve some beneficial purposes other then aesthetics, it helps prevent kinking of the leads._

 

I agree with both, the PET has a purpose (protection, so to speak), but I bet the noise is brutal. I get virtually no noise from the factory cable, so I think it'll stay...I was just tempted because I heard claims of the highs being tammed with a recable.
 Now where are my HF-1's?


----------



## ScubaSteve87

Mini to RCA
 red and white 22 AWG Silver plated copper
 Switchcraft rca and mini
 Black 1/4" and 1/8" tech flex
 3/8" 1:2 heatshrink


 My first ever cable:




 my craptastic y-joint





 Lessons learned:
 Pacific Radio rips your on shipping UPS
 Don't use 3/8 heat shrink on 1/8 inch techflex
 don't get your lighter to close or techflex does melt
 don't use pliers on gold plated RCA connectors

 sound quality? well the bass is a lot more present and tighter than with the old 2 dollar cable from best buy. also, sound on amp can be set about 10 decibles lower with same volume as before, this contributes to overall SQ.


----------



## MdRex

Quote:


 my craptastic y-joint 
 

If this make you feel any better, you should check out the y-splitter I did






 I like yours MUCH better, mine was like... oops, ran out of material...


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MdRex* 
_If this make you feel any better, you should check out the y-splitter I did






 I like yours MUCH better, mine was like... oops, ran out of material... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 add a thick dual wall shrink over that and it should fix your problem.


----------



## ScubaSteve87

RCA Interconnects:





 22 awg SPC
 Switchcraft RCA
 Black 1/4" tech flex


----------



## TURBO

This is an Emu 1212M cable. Built out of Canare Star quad cable and Rca connectors. 1/4 connectors are Dayton and are nicely wrapped in Neon Green Tec flex. I swear, this thing is alive and can awake me up at night.

 I swear I won’t sell this one, yeah right.


----------



## Thaddy

Turbo: Of course that picture begs the question...

*Why?* Those are some damn bright IC's!


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_Turbo: Of course that picture begs the question...

*Why?* Those are some damn bright IC's!_

 

I love colorful cables. I would love to have one of those game Pc's with lots of those neon lights and water cooling systems. Just love it.


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TURBO* 
_I love colorful cables. I would love to have one of those game Pc's with lots of those neon lights and water cooling systems. Just love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You should be using mono 1/4" plugs btw... the outputs are not stereo hence why there is a left and right.


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_You should be using mono 1/4" plugs btw... the outputs are not stereo hence why there is a left and right._

 

Nope!. That's when you are using a balanced source to a balanced amp. Since my amp (NKK-01) is unbalanced, you need to configure it like that, to get the best sound out of your 1212m. Basically, you need a unbalanced cable.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Needs more red


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TURBO* 
_Nope!. That's when you are using a balanced source to a balanced amp. Since my amp (NKK-01) is unbalanced, you need to configure it like that, to get the best sound out of your 1212m._

 

care to educate me on the reasoning and logic behind that... how exactly do you go about wireing them in that configuration.

 how does that give you the best sound?


----------



## 10068

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TURBO* 
_This is an Emu 1212M cable. Built out of Canare Star quad cable and Rca connectors. 1/4 connectors are Dayton and are nicely wrapped in Neon Green Tec flex. I swear, this thing is alive and can awake me up at night.

 I swear I won’t sell this one, yeah right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

perfect cable for Ravers


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_care to educate me on the reasoning and logic behind that... how exactly do you go about wireing them in that configuration.

 how does that give you the best sound?_

 

The signal from the 1212m is coming out balanced (default), so if you use a mono connector, you are sending both channel signals (right and left) to one amp’s channel. You just need to send the right signal to the right channel and the left to the left channel, as an unbalanced connection. Sound is very clean and neat, like this.


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TURBO* 
_..._

 

Nice colors you got there TURBO.


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* 
_Nice colors you got there TURBO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## Thaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TURBO* 
_ You just need to send the right signal to the right channel and the left to the left channel, as an unbalanced connection. Sound is very clean and neat, like this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, I thought this is exactly why you used the mono 1/4 plugs...


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TURBO* 
_The signal from the 1212m is coming out balanced (default), so if you use a mono connector, you are sending both channel signals (right and left) to one amp’s channel. You just need to send the right signal to the right channel and the left to the left channel, as an unbalanced connection. Sound is very clean and neat, like this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Explain how a cable with an RCA on the end is balanced? RCA plugs are unbalanced. Think about an XLR (balanced) plug, you have Positive, negative (180 degrees out of phase), and ground. So three contacts. RCA plugs only have two, positive and negative...you cannot make them balanced.


----------



## TURBO

The signal from the 1212m is going out (balanced), so if you use the mono 1/4 connector, the soundcard is sending two signals thru the cable to the rca connector. We just need one signal to get to the rca cable (unbalanced). This topic has been discussed (here) before. Please, do some search. Thanks.


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VR6ofpain* 
_Explain how a cable with an RCA on the end is balanced? RCA plugs are unbalanced. Think about an XLR (balanced) plug, you have Positive, negative (180 degrees out of phase), and ground. So three contacts. RCA plugs only have two, positive and negative...you cannot make them balanced._

 

Exactly, you shouldn’t be sending a balanced signal (using mono connectors) to the rca's (unbalanced). That's exactly the point. I mean, you can but it's not the right way to do it. 

 If you use the 1/4 stereo connectors, only the right signal will be sent to the right RCA connector and only the left signal will be sent to the left RCA connector. Of course, every channel soldered individually. Thanks.


----------



## TURBO

This is a mini to RCA that I just finished. It's done out of Canare, all the way. It sounds marvelous.


----------



## 10068

I'm serious man, you should get into the business of making glowsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those colors are too cool.


----------



## Nisbeth

I had actually forgotten how much I hate soldering cables, but now I remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here's a pile of (well, five 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) XLR-cables for my ongoing, system-wide, unbalanced-to-balanced conversion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 The cable is from SommerCable and the plugs are Neutrik silver-plated XLRs.

 I'll be making more, but it seems I've had some trouble counting because I'm out of female XLR-plugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 /U.


----------



## aerius

A mini-meet a couple months back revealed issues with one of my DIY cables, issues which became apparent on my system after made myself a DIY power cord. And so I pilfered the connectors off it and built a new cable using the TNT Audio Shoestrings as a starting point.






 Started with a 1/4" polyolefin heatshrink tube which I shrunk down then wrapped with Teflon tape. Put Cat6 solidcore cables around it as per the article, then wrapped another layer of Teflon tape on top of that before sticking it through another heatshrink tube, shrunk that down, then threaded it through an old lace from a hockey skate to make it look nice.

 Sound? Pretty much as described in the article. Does not bloat up the bass as the old cables did and seems more detailed. On thing's for sure, they look a lot nicer.


----------



## Garbz

I don't cover XLR cables. THere's something just very professional and industrial about black PVC running from one cable to the other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mind you at 10m ea it wouldn't be financially ideal.


----------



## VR6ofpain

I was bored and didn't really like the look of the yellow PET I bought for interconnects. That combined with the fact that I needed a RA plug on the end, I figured I would make a standard [grounded plug-to-IEC plug] cable a little cooler. I removed the outer sheeth, and braided the three leads. I then put on the yellow PET pulled it tight (to show the braid) and used some double wall, adhesive lined shrink tube to hold it down on the IEC side, and just regular 3-to-1 on the connector side.


----------



## TURBO

One of the smallest cables I’ve created. 4 inches from tip to tip. Neutrik connectors driving the mister. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sounds like heaven.


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TURBO* 
_One of the smallest cables I’ve created. 4 inches from tip to tip. Neutrik connectors driving the mister. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sounds like heaven. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

Great Cable, I can't wait to get my XIn SuperMini-3 and Nano as well


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scottder* 
_Great Cable, I can't wait to get my XIn SuperMini-3 and Nano as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Big thanks. I am waiting for the hornet!


----------



## [AK]Zip

I finished this 3 meter extension cable today. 22gauge silver plated copper wires. 4 wires total and each channel is shielded seperatly. Cable came out great and sounds just as it looks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 -Alex-


----------



## 10068

Hey TURBO- what's inside that 4inch cable? geometry and such.

 thx


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sduibek* 
_Hey TURBO- what's inside that 4inch cable? geometry and such.

 thx_

 

Basically, my cable is constructed and calculated having in mind some variables like insulator dielectric, grain structure, conductor purity and of course, construction geometry and such.....


----------



## DolbyR

My new Mini-RCA cable.
























 The specs can be found at http://www.halmetaudio.cjb.net

 Please critisize it as much as you can


----------



## scottder

This is the DIY *CABLE* thread, there is a plain DIY thread for posting amps here , no biggie, but you'll probably get more input there. Congrats


----------



## TURBO

This is a mini to rca cable. This cable was made out of Canare wires and connectors. This is another of state of the art, TURBO's creation. Each of my cables are unique creations, they are not created equal, never!.


----------



## grawk

How long til you get your mall-fi ad, turbo?


----------



## ScubaSteve87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TURBO* 
_Basically, my cable is constructed and calculated having in mind some variables like insulator dielectric, grain structure, conductor purity and of course, construction geometry and such..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Is it calibrated agianst the magentic field of the earth based on the longtude and latitude at which each cable is used? I would only hope so....


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* 
_How long til you get your mall-fi ad, turbo?_

 

Create cables are my legacy to the world. It’s a hobby, not a business. My expenses are higher than any hobby’s earnings. Enjoy the pictures.


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScubaSteve87* 
_Is it calibrated agianst the magentic field of the earth based on the longtude and latitude at which each cable is used? I would only hope so...._

 

Kind of, but better. It’s created using a anti Turbulence-induced propagation effects system, with Spacecraft-ground optical links and Laser radar for remote atmospheric probing and hard-target detection.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TURBO* 
_Kind of, but better. It’s created using a anti Turbulence-induced propagation effects system, with Spacecraft-ground optical links and Laser radar for remote atmospheric probing and hard-target detection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well my cables speak German so there!


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VR6ofpain* 
_Well my cables speak German so there!_

 

It was long time, since I laugh this much. LOL. Je, je.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TURBO* 
_It was long time, since I laugh this much. LOL. Je, je. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 I saw some $2 Kiwi shoe laces at the grocery and thought, hell an excuse to make another cable.


----------



## TURBO

Nice mini cable VR6ofpain!. 
 Love the shoe laces. 
 I am putting on my shutters, against hurricane Wilma, but as soon as I finish, I will build another mini cable, different than any other mini cables. Stay put
 .


----------



## TURBO

This is a mini to mini cable, built the day that hurricane Wilma strikes Turbo. This should be a collectible. It is made out Neutrik connectors and high purity cooper stranded wires. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## ScubaSteve87

So Turbo, this cable is guaranteed against any possible damage when used during a hurricane right?


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScubaSteve87* 
_So Turbo, this cable is guaranteed against any possible damage when used during a hurricane right?_

 

It guarantees 99% continuity of electrons in the worst weather conditions, including hurricanes.


----------



## RnB180

Edit: nm, i realized you just removed the grommet.


----------



## 10068

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TURBO* 
_It guarantees 99% continuity of electrons in the worst weather conditions, including hurricanes._

 

lol

 I doubt that statement is legally binding in any way shape or form


----------



## ronstah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hungrych* 
_Nice! Did you make those speakers too?_

 

yep, a friend of mine made the blank boxes and i did the paint and finish job and put them together etc.
 they are very goooood btw! the sound is so damn natural <3


----------



## nikongod

lookie.

 i made a millet. it sounded good with my k-1000's, so i made a 1/4" -> xlr (4-pin) cable. 22ga silver plated coper, 4 strands twisted, techflex outside. about 12ft long





 in an effort to make my audio system more like aerius's audio system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i recabled my akg k-340's. everyone knows i bought em because he has em... phildox too :k340: 1/8" canare plug at the end so it will work with my dac/amp. 4 strands of the same wire as my k-1000 cable but braided in a circular patern. the lump in the "split" is strain releif. the strands go from plug to bass driver. internal wiring of the k-340 has been replaced with oxygen free coper 20ga magnet wire.


----------



## saab

I finally got around to posting some of the Senn cables I make fo myself. Each one has a purpose. Right now the three cables I have made are from the Starquad family, two beeing Canare, and on beeing Mogami. I have not spent enough time with all three to comment on sound, other than they all sound better than stock.































 Let me know what you think
 -John


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saab* 
_I finally got around to posting some of the Senn cables I make fo myself. Each one has a purpose. Right now the three cables I have made are from the Starquad family, two beeing Canare, and on beeing Mogami. I have not spent enough time with all three to comment on sound, other than they all sound better than stock.

 (Six big pictures above)

 Let me know what you think
 -John_

 

Looks great! How do you find the Mogami compared to the Canare Starquad in terms of flexibility?


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saab* 
_I finally got around to posting some of the Senn cables I make fo myself. Each one has a purpose. Right now the three cables I have made are from the Starquad family, two beeing Canare, and on beeing Mogami. I have not spent enough time with all three to comment on sound, other than they all sound better than stock.







 Let me know what you think
 -John_

 

Wow man, that is genius. I never would have thought that a green wire would look so good with the grey HD-580's...but is looks sweeeeeet.
 Also I have to commend you on that Y thing under the shrink tube...the fact that it has ribs like the connectors makes it match, looking VERY professional. If the shrink tube was just a little cleaner (straight lines) it would look like it came from the factory that way...though then it wouldn't be hand made...so it wouldn't be as cool. Keep up the nice work.

 Strangely enough I want to get some HD580's now...to recable! Oh well my HF-1's just said they didn't think it was a good idea. You ever considered selling HD-6## series recables like this? I'd be interested in that green one (present for my brother who has some HD600's).


----------



## saab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VR6ofpain* 
_Wow man, that is genius. I never would have thought that a green wire would look so good with the grey HD-580's...but is looks sweeeeeet.
 Also I have to commend you on that Y thing under the shrink tube...the fact that it has ribs like the connectors makes it match, looking VERY professional. If the shrink tube was just a little cleaner (straight lines) it would look like it came from the factory that way...though then it wouldn't be hand made...so it wouldn't be as cool. Keep up the nice work.

 Strangely enough I want to get some HD580's now...to recable! Oh well my HF-1's just said they didn't think it was a good idea. You ever considered selling HD-6## series recables like this? I'd be interested in that green one (present for my brother who has some HD600's)._

 

I definately do not plan on ever making cables like RnB, it just takes me too long. It was easy to get the color though, it is just blue canare starquad with ogre colored tech-flex. And they look even better in person.

 The y connecter cover is actually stock, as I made from the starin relief of the original 1/4" connecter for the 650 cable. I know that the shrink blows, and I plan to fix it in the future.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jam_Master_J* 
_Looks great! How do you find the Mogami compared to the Canare Starquad in terms of flexibility?_

 

It is more flexible, but only because there is no covering on it. I have never directly compared them in naked flexibility, but I think the canare might come out ahead.

 Thanks for the comments, suggestions are welcome.
 -John


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saab* 
_It was easy to get the color though, it is just blue canare starquad with ogre colored tech-flex._

 

Not sure what 'orge' is, but do they look green in real life? The top photos looks very green...now the one below it with the 1/4" plug, that is a different flex (white) over the same blue wire correct?


----------



## ScubaSteve87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VR6ofpain* 
_Not sure what 'orge' is, but do they look green in real life? The top photos looks very green...now the one below it with the 1/4" plug, that is a different flex (white) over the same blue wire correct?_

 


 Look on wirecare for ogre, its under their color options for standard techflex, none of the fancy stuff, just simple PET


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScubaSteve87* 
_Look on wirecare for ogre, its under their color options for standard techflex, none of the fancy stuff, just simple PET_

 






 So that is where the green came from. Cool.


----------



## PsychoZX

My first DIY project. I recabled my HD-555s. I used 24 gauge silver plated copper for the ground and 26 gauge silver plated copper for the left and right. I'm pretty happy with the way it came out. And yes I did it the hard way (through the headband and to the other earcup bypassing the pcb).


----------



## The Monkey

Well, I'm not pleased with the overall final result of this one, but it was worth a shot.

 - Silver-plated stranded copper, teflon coated, red, white, and blue in a 4-way litz braid, 1/8" white techflex covered by 1/4" carbon techflex, Switchcraft RAs.

 As you can see, I had some problems with the flex bunching up at the heatshrink. Sounds fine, though. I like the way the color looks. The photo doesn't quite do it justice.


----------



## 10068

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_Well, I'm not pleased with the overall final result of this one, but it was worth a shot.

 - Silver-plated stranded copper, teflon coated, red, white, and blue in a 4-way litz braid, 1/8" white techflex covered by 1/4" carbon techflex, Switchcraft RAs.

 As you can see, I had some problems with the flex bunching up at the heatshrink. Sounds fine, though. I like the way the color looks. The photo doesn't quite do it justice.




_

 

Really? I quite like it.


----------



## Oink1

My latest creation... (In readiness for my HybridHead) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 MK Toughplug, Ebay cable (Shielded), Generic IEC plug - Shield earthed at plug, all conductors tinned with silver bearing solder, Plugs 'modded' to accept cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not to shabby for under a tenner


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oink1* 
_My latest creation... (In readiness for my HybridHead) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 MK Toughplug, Ebay cable (Shielded), Generic IEC plug - Shield earthed at plug, all conductors tinned with silver bearing solder, Plugs 'modded' to accept cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not to shabby for under a tenner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

WOW that looks like a really short power cable. Came out really nicely though.

 -Alex-


----------



## Oink1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_WOW that looks like a really short power cable. Came out really nicely though.

 -Alex-_

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's 1m long - enough for my needs


----------



## MattinSTL

Hey guys I just wanted to say thanks for this thread. This is the reason I signed up at this forum... just so I could say thanks for the pictures and information. I'll add some pics after I finish my first set.


----------



## grawk

Welcome to HeadFi, mattinstl, sorry about your wallet. I replied to your questions in PM, as this is a topic for displaying your work, not a discussion topic.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Today I put this mini to RCA cable togeather.
















 -Alex-


----------



## Owen Bartley

Well, first post, and first cable. But let me say thanks to all of the fantastic cable builders in here for the inspiration. This thread really made me want to do my own cables, and although I tackled a bit of an odd project for my first one, I'm sure once I track down and eliminate the problem I'll be very happy. My project was to include a Behringer Feedback Destroyer in my home theatre as a parametric EQ for my sub. Going from unbalanced to balanced and back again is proving difficult, but will be rewarding to finish up properly

 I built one short RCA to XLR to go from my Denon receiver to the BFD, and a longer XLR to RCA to go from the BFD to the amp in my sub. I used Zaolla connectors all around, shielded mic cable, and white then clear techflex to add the shimmery effect.
















 The pics aren't great, but I was in a hurry to get them into my system and test. Now the only problem is although they do pass the signal, I have a wicked ground loop hum in the system. I'm going to try to track it down this weekend, but if anyone has done a balanced to unbalanced cable and had a similar problem I'd appreciate any advice.

 Edit: Hum was fixed by adding a cheater plug to the BFD.


----------



## clatter

My new power cord in action...





4-wire braided, teflon-insulated, 12 AWG silver-coated copper with a Wattgate 320 IEC at one end and standard mains plug at the other. My kettle has benefitted enormously with improved bass impact and soundstage. I haven't been able to get rid of the background hiss though...


----------



## nikongod

hey clatter, that cord it HOT!


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* 
_hey clatter, that cord it HOT!_

 

Now just need an image of Paris Hilton saying 'That's hawt' in that empty headed vacant over-privledged way.


----------



## 10068

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scottder* 
_Now just need an image of Paris Hilton saying 'That's hawt' in that empty headed vacant over-privledged way._

 

That's hot.


----------



## jbloudg20

I finally took some pictures of my main IC's and a fairly recent 1/4" to 1/8" adapter. Unfortunately (or fortunately) I sold mos tof my other cables, so this is what is left.

 Wire: 22ga silver coated copper sleeved in teflon.
 Configuration: 4 wire litz braid (2 per terminal)
 Connectors: Neutrik Pro-Fi
 Sleeving: Silver techflex




 Wire: 22ga silver coated copper sleeved in teflon.
 Configuration: classic tri-braid
 Connectors: Canare F12 to Radio Shack 1/4"
 Sleeving: black techflex over clear techflex.


----------



## [AK]Zip

jbloudg20: What are you using to heat up your heatshrink? The 1/4 to mini adaptor looks like the heatshrink didn't shrink all the way.

 -Alex-


----------



## Thaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Owen Bartley* 
_Well, first post, and first cable..._

 

These are VERY nice looking cables, congrats! I wouldn't mind getting all new cables just like those...very nice. 

 [size=xx-small]I'll just take a 10 foot custom EMU-0404 cable with the DB9 connector, as well as a 3 foot length of RCA cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/size]


----------



## jbloudg20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_jbloudg20: What are you using to heat up your heatshrink? The 1/4 to mini adaptor looks like the heatshrink didn't shrink all the way.

 -Alex-_

 

Its a heat gun, Pretty darn powerful. I noticed that too, but im not sure why that happened. Then I stopped caring, lol.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbloudg20* 
_Its a heat gun, Pretty darn powerful. I noticed that too, but im not sure why that happened. Then I stopped caring, lol._

 


 uneven shrinking, usually looks like that if the area was not heated long enough.


----------



## jbloudg20

Should I attack it again?


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbloudg20* 
_Should I attack it again?_

 

It could also be the quality of the the shrink used... you could give it another blast and see but likely it wont do too much.

 Looks good though Jbloudg20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... its a very addicting hobby


----------



## James281

i don't see anyone use this RCA connector yet so here is my latest creation..


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bpribadi* 
_



_

 

Bpribadi did back in the day (see post #148 for more pics), they are pretty wild connectors. I sourced a bunch of them but never ended up using them


----------



## strid3r

What brand of RCAs are those and where can they be purchased? They look really nice...the cable too.


----------



## James281

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Bpribadi did back in the day (see post #148 for more pics), they are pretty wild connectors. I sourced a bunch of them but never ended up using them _

 






 his cable look pretty damn good too. i wonder where he got his 3.5mm headphone connector from look like a good match with that rca.

 strid3r, i got them rca on ebay.


----------



## skyskraper

engima, nice work. what amp are u driving those grado's with?


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyskraper* 
_engima, nice work. what amp are u driving those grado's with?_

 

Its planning ahead


----------



## ayt999

you hacked up the stock cable? I wasn't too fond of it so replaced the whole thing on mine. a balanced PS1 sounds great though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there are so many balanced PS1's around compared to its production run. possibly the highest ratio of balanced headphones to the available stock?


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ayt999* 
_you hacked up the stock cable? I wasn't too fond of it so replaced the whole thing on mine. a balanced PS1 sounds great though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there are so many balanced PS1's around compared to its production run. possibly the highest ratio of balanced headphones to the available stock?_

 

It just thought they suffered a bit from lack of bass control... aside from that I cant really pick out any gripes with them... Think a balanced amp will greatly help them out... we shall find out this weekend at the ohio meet. I also made some 75ohm extensions which helped the bass a bit as well.


----------



## ayt999

I suppose the recable helps a bit, but its the extra control you get with the balanced amp that really seems to make a difference.

 I just don't like the look and build of the stock cable, that's all.


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ayt999* 
_I suppose the recable helps a bit, but its the extra control you get with the balanced amp that really seems to make a difference.

 I just don't like the look and build of the stock cable, that's all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Beats Senns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...although Grado uses PVC for the wire and it melts super easy.


----------



## daba

What XLR connectors are those, grandenigma? Lookin' good... are mine ready yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## RnB180

Hi Turbo, 

 You seem to have a strong affection towards green I suppose


----------



## shplorgh

Geez, having to look at all those cables will make me go paranoid...


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_Reterminated PS-1s to dual 3 pin XLRs with XLR to 1/4" adapter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 






















 I cant believe you altered the ps-1s! Isnt there a rule against modding any headphones of that level!

 Evil! jk...

 If I had headphones like that I would leave it as close to stock as possible and store them in an air tight lock box with velvet lining when not in use.

 I wouldnt mind modding the sr-60s however.

 nice to know $1k+ grado headphones still get the pizza box treatment.


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_
 nice to know $1k+ grado headphones still get the pizza box treatment._

 

Its a slightly nicer pizza box


----------



## James281

more cable...
 canare cable + canare headphone connector.


----------



## Teerawit

Nice james! When can I expect a mall-fi ad


----------



## RnB180

James, how do those RCA connectors work for you? Ive tried those before but had issues getting them to seat properly into the input jacks. Have you ever experienced any problems?


----------



## James281

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Teerawit* 
_Nice james! When can I expect a mall-fi ad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks, yeah i was thinking if i have some more free time i will make a couple to sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_James, how do those RCA connectors work for you? Ive tried those before but had issues getting them to seat properly into the input jacks. Have you ever experienced any problems?_

 

Them RCA are okay, I like the quality and look, but the design for installation are poor. the last pair i did i had trouble with the screw which won't go down all the way due to the thin layer that hold the screw. this second pair i don't have that problem but not having any place to solder the ground i usually solder near the wall of the connector and end up have a little solder outside i have to file it away. seem to do the trick so far. other than that i will continue to use them they're perfect for canare size cable.


----------



## jc_lbc

Very nice looking cables (and nice photos too!).

 Do you mind if I ask what type of connectors they are and where to source them? I am especially interested in the mini-plug one.

 Thanks!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *James281* 
_Thanks, yeah i was thinking if i have some more free time i will make a couple to sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Them RCA are okay, I like the quality and look, but the design for installation are poor. the last pair i did i had trouble with the screw which won't go down all the way due to the thin layer that hold the screw. this second pair i don't have that problem but not having any place to solder the ground i usually solder near the wall of the connector and end up have a little solder outside i have to file it away. seem to do the trick so far. other than that i will continue to use them they're perfect for canare size cable._


----------



## James281

jc_lbc, i got those RCA connector on ebay.. just search for rca connector and it will come up. the mini headphone are the canare f-12.


----------



## James281

damn double post!


----------



## jc_lbc

Thanks for the reply! I was able to find some of those on eBay. I'm familiar with the Canare connectors but I mistakenly thought you had also made this cable and was wondering about that mini plug since it looks similiar to the RCA's you used. Anyone know where they may be available?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *James281* 
_jc_lbc, i got those RCA connector on ebay.. just search for rca connector and it will come up. the mini headphone are the canare f-12._


----------



## [AK]Zip

Here is a pair of Technics DJ1200 I recabled. It came out really well and they sound pretty good. I can't say how they sounded before hand because I got them in with a damaged cable. Both left and right side were recabled. 24gauge silver plated copper wire used.
















 These defiantly make great portable cans.

 -Alex-


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_Here is my latest 580/600/650 cable creation. I tried quite a few new things with this one and it came out great! As always the wires are soldered directly to the pins and the cable is shielded.


 -Alex-_

 


 Nice recabling Alex. They look pretty nice and clean. Good job.


----------



## James281

more audio cable rca to rca!


----------



## mishkakrisa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_I pinch the the flex right where the shrink meets it, and my fingers prevent the flex from deviating, the heat is then centralized only on the shrink.

 with enough practice, you wont burn your fingers. It just takes experience, and kind of like an art to work with high heat levels and flex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use an ungar 1095 low temp mode at 790Ø F for shrink over flex.

 there are other ways you can tell from someone that is inexperienced with finishing and someone that isn't, while working with heat shrink, some cables will exhibit an uneven misaligned connector compared to wire exiting the barrel, If you want the cable to look as professional as possible, make sure he connector is perfectly aligned with the wire exiting it. when its crooked, its usually due to improper clamp position of the mechanical strain relief.

 Heres a trick of the trade to easily remedy this problem, if your connector is crooked after applying the boot, heat the boot up enough to soften the shrink, then take hold of the connector and position it straight with the wire exiting the cable until the shrink cools. once the shrink cools the termination will stay straightened out.

 another trick to fix flex that has been deformed due to heat,

 heat up and soften the flex, once its heat up, use you fingers and reshape the flex back to its normal diameter, let cool and it will be back to normal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 these are the tricks of the trade that only come with experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after a few hundred or so terminations you learn a thing or two here and there.

 Also things I do to maintain the durability of the cables build, aside from the typlical continuity check and twist and bend check for intermittence, 
 on a finished cable you should tug on the flex, if the flex gets pulled from the connector, then you need to secure it better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I follow certain practices and some other tricks to lock the flex in place, but I can't give away all my secrets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 another rule of thumb,

 NEVER misalign the RA connectors, which is the first mistake a cable assembler can make, a cable with RA connectors facing in different directions is a sure definate sign that the assembler doesnt know what he's doing.

 the RA connectors should always have the tips facing either > < or ^ ^

 If you get an RA cable thats like < ^ or some wierd direction, that guy doesnt know what he's doing with the cable._

 

Well, this guy clearly didn't know what he was doing with his cable on his first IC (mini to mini) I was so worried about the soldering, had never done it before, that i didn't even think about the orientation of the ra connectors. So, is it fixable? How do I prevent this?
 On a good note..it sounds great and the mini starquad is much more flexible than its big brother.

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...a/PB220132.jpg

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...a/PB220131.jpg


 Random question...why won't solder stick to the tip of my iron..."tinning"?
 Just melt of when i press solder to it as the iron heats up. Sorry for the noob question.

 Thanks for the help...you guys are really inspiring!


----------



## The Monkey

mishkakrisa, you're not alone, I've done exactly that with the RA plugs. It's a very easy mistake to make. I think the only way to fix it is to desolder the connection on one of the plugs, reorient and resolder.

 As for tinning, it sounds like you're doing it right: the solder should just melt and a thin layer will stick to the tip of the iron and that's it. Tinning the iron means you're just melting a thin layer of solder onto the tip. Or are you finding that the solder is actually dripping off the tip?


----------



## mishkakrisa

thanks (the)monkey. Hmm guess I'll do the desolder-resolder thanks for the advice! What a pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...it's gonna have to wait until I get back from a trip in a few weeks....Glad it sounds good, in the meantime! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, it doesn't actually stick to the solder tip...just drips off. I can see what I'm guessing is the flux go on the tip....looks wet...but no solder sticks...weird. Could it be the kind of solder I use? My iron is a 25w antex. Anyway, thanks for help...sorry for going a bit off topic.

 All the best, 
 Mish


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mishkakrisa* 
_Well, this guy clearly didn't know what he was doing with his cable on his first IC (mini to mini) I was so worried about the soldering, had never done it before, that i didn't even think about the orientation of the ra connectors. So, is it fixable? How do I prevent this?
 On a good note..it sounds great and the mini starquad is much more flexible than its big brother._

 

Hi,

 I noticed you quoted me, were you referring to me?

 btw, no need to desolder, just use a pair of clippers and gently lift the clamps. be careful, as you may damage the connector if done improperly. once unclamped, just twist the connector to align with the other and reclamp.

 regarding tinning, I use a hakko 599b tip cleaner and Cardas eutectic solder with flux.

 are you using rosin core solder? if so no flux is needed, I never use flux/paste on the tip, too messy. Also make sure your iron is hot enough before tinning.

 I think my weller tip was like that. They use ceramic tips or something along that line, it prevents the solder from sticking to the tip instead of the joint. I didnt like how the joints looked with the weller solder station, so I got the hakko 936, and never looked back.


 BTW IMHO 25 what iron is too low of a temperature. Youll get a lot of blobbly cold joints with the iron, unless you hold it there for a very long time. Even then its very difficult to get a fully wet concave joint.


----------



## mishkakrisa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_Hi,

 I noticed you quoted me, were you referring to me?

 btw, no need to desolder, just use a pair of clippers and gently lift the clamps. be careful, as you may damage the connector if done improperly. once unclamped, just twist the connector to align with the other and reclamp.

 regarding tinning, I use a hakko 599b tip cleaner and Cardas eutectic solder with flux.

 are you using rosin core solder? if so no flux is needed, I never use flux/paste on the tip, too messy. Also make sure your iron is hot enough before tinning.

 I think my weller tip was like that. They use ceramic tips or something along that line, it prevents the solder from sticking to the tip instead of the joint. I didnt like how the joints looked with the weller solder station, so I got the hakko 936, and never looked back.


 BTW IMHO 25 what iron is too low of a temperature. Youll get a lot of blobbly cold joints with the iron, unless you hold it there for a very long time. Even then its very difficult to get a fully wet concave joint._

 

RnB180,
 I was referring to something you said... as it had relevance to something stupid I had done. Was just for the purpose of asking how to solve such a problem...Hope I didn't cause offence in some way.

 Anyway I'll give you're tecnique a try...thanks!

 By clippers, do you mean needle nose pliers to lift up the clamps?

 I need to get some more milage out of this iron before i get another...yes, it takes ages to heat stuff up....one day a hakko 936 may be mine too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thanks for the help!
 All the best, Mish


----------



## RnB180

Ive gone through about 5 soldering irons,

 the hakko is the only one that lasted me longer then a month.

 I use clippers, but needle nose pliers cant slip under the clamps. Just make sure you dont cut the clamps


----------



## mishkakrisa

Thanks for the help and advice RnB180!


----------



## n_maher

Well, I finally got around to building a few more cables, still haven't gotten as much done as I'd like (Senn replacement cable) but these are a good start.

 Pimp Daddy Cable - purple canare L-4E6S - 3/16" black techflex - Ebay Locking Gold RCAs





 Stealth Cable - grey L-4E6S - 1/4" chrome techflex - Nuetrik ProFi RCAs





 Orange Crush - orange L-4E6S - 3/16" black techflex - Canare F-09 RCAs




 There are actually two sets of these being built as they're a Christmas present for my friend Ian.

 And expect a few more pictures in the near future as I'm sure I'll come up with ways to use these:


----------



## Thaddy

Nate, I'm a big fan of those Stealth cables! I really like those Neutrik ends too, I've found them to make some very nice terminations


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_Nate, I'm a big fan of those Stealth cables! I really like those Neutrik ends too, I've found them to make some very nice terminations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks man, they sound pretty dang good too! The Nuetriks are nice but I think I'm in love with the F-09s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - they're hard to beat for the $$.


----------



## The Monkey

Nice work, Nate! Are you planning on doing any Litzing?


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_Nice work, Nate! Are you planning on doing any Litzing?_

 

Nah, there's a limit to my insanity (not to mention time). I'm planning on replacing every Monster™ cable that I've got before it's all said and done but that's about it. Given the relative cost of all my other gear these cables seem to fit in nicely, sure there are nicer, more expenisve options, but that will always be the case.


----------



## monsieuroctagon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saab* 
_I finally got around to posting some of the Senn cables I make fo myself. Each one has a purpose. Right now the three cables I have made are from the Starquad family, two beeing Canare, and on beeing Mogami. I have not spent enough time with all three to comment on sound, other than they all sound better than stock.

 Let me know what you think
 -John_

 

Hot damn, baby! I love the look of the 580 canare cord. I've got 10 feet of canare lying around here that i can put into a cable like that. I've got to know, where do you get the materials for all of that? I got my starquad and connectors on here:
http://www.markertek.com/Product.asp...&search=0&off=
 can I get the other materials on the same site?
 And what's on the red and white wires? Very long heatshrink?


----------



## saab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monsieuroctagon* 
_Hot damn, baby! I love the look of the 580 canare cord. I've got 10 feet of canare lying around here that i can put into a cable like that. I've got to know, where do you get the materials for all of that? I got my starquad and connectors on here:
http://www.markertek.com/Product.asp...&search=0&off=
 can I get the other materials on the same site?
 And what's on the red and white wires? Very long heatshrink?_

 

I think I got all of my materials from wirecare.com, and yes, the leads to the connectors are covered with long heatshrink.

 -John


----------



## monsieuroctagon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saab* 
_I think I got all of my materials from wirecare.com, and yes, the leads to the connectors are covered with long heatshrink.

 -John_

 

Who makes the sennheiser headphone connector thingies? Behrmeyer or something?


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monsieuroctagon* 
_Who makes the sennheiser headphone connector thingies? Behrmeyer or something?_

 

Sennheiser does. Everyone uses the stock connector and either opens the connector up and solders to the pins or splices the wire and solders wire to wire.

 -Alex-


----------



## monsieuroctagon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_Sennheiser does. Everyone uses the stock connector and either opens the connector up and solders to the pins or splices the wire and solders wire to wire.

 -Alex-_

 

Where can I buy these? Or am I going to have to take them off the headphone?


----------



## jerb

you can buy the replacement cable directly from sennheiser


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monsieuroctagon* 
_Where can I buy these? Or am I going to have to take them off the headphone?_

 

You are going to have to cut them from the stock cable. If you don't want to use your cable your best bet is to buy a new 650 cable directly from Sennheiser.com. Its only $11.03 + shipping.

 -Alex-


----------



## Mooobunnny

Here is my first headphone cable that I have made. Experimented on my old V600's (which the cable was broken on) before moving on to my HD600's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is purple Canare with Orange techflex and a Neutrik plug.


----------



## RnB180

looks a bit heavy for a headphone cable.

 How did it work out?


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_looks a bit heavy for a headphone cable.

 How did it work out?_

 

Just dont move


----------



## Mooobunnny

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_looks a bit heavy for a headphone cable.

 How did it work out?_

 

The picture makes it look bigger than it is, it is just Canare star quad (maybe not the best choice, but it is what I had) With techflex on it. It is still plenty flexible for me since I usually only use headphones in the studio, or in my office while editing, or working with other music (even though I rarely use these headphones)

 They actually sound better, still not great, but for V600's it is an improvement. Everything works great though. I used the factory grommet going into the left side and ran the headshrinked wires through it with the shielding removed sinec it was to big to fit through with it on. 

 I am very happy with it!


----------



## MattinSTL

Post Deleted.


----------



## DolbyR

Just finished the cable for my bass-guitar. You can check it out at www.halmetaudio.cjb.net 
 sorry, just dont have time to upload the pics, looks reasonable, the plug cases are just bit big for the cable but when i find some blue heatshrink i'll fix it. any comments are welcome


----------



## jbloudg20




----------



## monsieuroctagon

Is there a tutorial where I can see this new connector being made?

 Why can I not find the replacement cable for less than 30 dollars anywhere?

 Will the connector be able to fit into its slot (on the 580s) even when surrounded by heatshrink? It looked like a tight fit.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monsieuroctagon* 
_Is there a tutorial where I can see this new connector being made?

 Why can I not find the replacement cable for less than 30 dollars anywhere?

 Will the connector be able to fit into its slot (on the 580s) even when surrounded by heatshrink? It looked like a tight fit._

 

You can get stock replacement cables directly from Sennheiser for $11 + shipping. Aftermarket cables cost a lot more because of the parts and labor required to make it.

 -Alex-


----------



## monsieuroctagon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_Aftermarket cables cost a lot more because of the parts and labor required to make it.

 -Alex-_

 

I would have predicted that it was related to the low-volume nature in which the cables are moved, as well as them just being able to charge 200 dollars for some wire.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monsieuroctagon* 
_I would have predicted that it was related to the low-volume nature in which the cables are moved, as well as them just being able to charge 200 dollars for some wire._

 

You would be surprised how much time some companies/people put into these cables and on top of that how much money goes into materials. Me personally I put way too much time into them when I make them.

 -Alex-


----------



## monsieuroctagon

So, any tutorials at all? I've been looking at these connectors and it looks insanely tricky.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monsieuroctagon* 
_So, any tutorials at all? I've been looking at these connectors and it looks insanely tricky._

 

There were some simple write-up's a while ago. I believe I even wrote one anwsering some questions. Overall if this is your first cable try to do something else is my suggestion. If you do it wolding wire to wire like most do then it isn't hard at all. If you cut up the connector and solder to the pins and then fill the plug like I do then its a lot harder and a lot of work.

 -Alex-


----------



## monsieuroctagon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_There were some simple write-up's a while ago. I believe I even wrote one anwsering some questions. Overall if this is your first cable try to do something else is my suggestion. If you do it wolding wire to wire like most do then it isn't hard at all. If you cut up the connector and solder to the pins and then fill the plug like I do then its a lot harder and a lot of work.

 -Alex-_

 

I've done this before and I'm getting pretty good at making my own cables. I just need a bit of guidance in it. My main concern is getting the connectors back in with heatshrink on them. In the 580s, the spot for the connector looks just about flush. Can I shave off parts of the plastic on the connector to make a fit?


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monsieuroctagon* 
_I've done this before and I'm getting pretty good at making my own cables. I just need a bit of guidance in it. My main concern is getting the connectors back in with heatshrink on them. In the 580s, the spot for the connector looks just about flush. Can I shave off parts of the plastic on the connector to make a fit?_

 

If you are using the 650 connectors make sure to put the heatshrink on like I did or it won't fit:







 I suggest you try with a 650 cable as its easier to work with and always comes out nicer looking.

 -Alex-


----------



## AA8

Nothing too amazing. First mini to mini interconnect. Neutrik plugs, 24 AWG stranded silver plated copper (3 wire), bit of heatshrink added to help against stress, black techflex. Haven't cleaned up the soldering yet


----------



## monsieuroctagon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_If you are using the 650 connectors make sure to put the heatshrink on like I did or it won't fit:






 I suggest you try with a 650 cable as its easier to work with and always comes out nicer looking.

 -Alex-_

 

I think I get it. The 650 connectors are a lot larger than the 580's, making it easier to modify. By the way, did you just splice or solder directly to the pins?


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monsieuroctagon* 
_I think I get it. The 650 connectors are a lot larger than the 580's, making it easier to modify. By the way, did you just splice or solder directly to the pins?_

 

I ONLY solder directly to the pins. If you read back through most of this thread you will come to find out I figured out how to pull the pins out solder the wires to them and put them back in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Alex-


----------



## saab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_I ONLY solder directly to the pins. If you read back through most of this thread you will come to find out I figured out how to pull the pins out solder the wires to them and put them back in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Alex-_

 

Please be sure to post pictures of how you do this next time you have to make a cable. I have been taking the two pieces of the connector apart, but would like a cleaner procedure.

 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -John


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saab* 
_Please be sure to post pictures of how you do this next time you have to make a cable. I have been taking the two pieces of the connector apart, but would like a cleaner procedure.

 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 -John_

 

Will do.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AA8* 
_Nothing too amazing. First mini to mini interconnect. Neutrik plugs, 24 AWG stranded silver plated copper (3 wire), bit of heatshrink added to help against stress, black techflex. Haven't cleaned up the soldering yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 


 I think it would be best to use some for of adhesive to keep the flex stable.
 From wht I see a short tug on the flex would pull it out of the barrel.

 I usually run a tug test on everything I recieve or make. You can tell if a cable is built to last with the tug test!


----------



## AA8

Ah didn't even think of that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the tip.


----------



## RnB180

no prob,


 Here a couple more tips with the neutriks.


 if you are using the standard ground sleeve, on that neutrik, you can also bend in the terminals in a bit, but make sure none of the terminals are bent in a way that may touch the ground or each other. This will make it easier ti screw the barrel back on and also prevent the left and right solder joints from cutting through the sleeve and shorting.

 If you want to be careful you can attach some sor tof heat sink to the finger of the connector whiole soldering. The connector is not really heat resistant, so the plastic molding can melt if you hold the iron there too long. Ive found that High heat, short time works better then low heat, long time. 

 I also solder the ground to the clamp underneath the left terminal. This also prevents any potential short problems that may occur. Since they are so close together. This may prove invaluable if you ever use thicker awg. The wire I use is super fat for the neutrik, so I have to do some modifying to fit and teminate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I prefer to use the neutriks straight connectors over the switchcraft connectors. The switchcraft connectors are really trickey to get a good mechanical wet joint on the center pin. the switchcrafts require me to use rosin flux(even though the Cardas eutectic solder has a lot of flux already), two helpoing hands, heatsink, while using a seperate hemostat to hold the center wire during soldering.

 Ive found about 700f a good temp for the neutriks and 750-800f for the switchcrafts.


----------



## AA8

Picked up a "Helping Hands" today and decided to put it to good use!

 Fixed my one interconnect with glue and decided to make a few more. 

 Just a couple of mini 2 mini to use with my CMOY and Cowon A2






 Followed those with an interconnect for my car (AUX for my cd player, easier to use the A2 than bring around CDs). My first cable would work fine, but I figured I would make it a little more heavy duty. 

 Same 24 AWG silver platted copper I used prior
 The cable is run through clear 1/4" vinyl tubing 
 Had to use my step bit to widen the hole on the plug to 3/8" to allow the tubing and techflex to within the end. Secured with expoy. 
 Heatshink over the top to make it look pretty and keep the tubing/techflex in place. 
 Wish I had some better colors of wire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Then I decided to go ahead and recable my barely used Koss KCS 75s. Always heard they would sound better recabled and said what the hell. I guess I will have to have my girlfriend compare because she has listened to them alot more than I have


----------



## RnB180

shrink boots would act as strain relief, but heat shrink does nothing for holding flex in place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, If Id recommend using dual wall if you want it to hold the flex. even then over time it will lose its adhesive grip, so there are a few other options you can use. epoxy is one way. Though I can't reveal all my tricks. After a few hundred cables, you learn a few things here and there about optimizing durability and termination techniques.


----------



## AA8

Quote:


 Heatshink over the top to make it look pretty and keep the tubing/techflex in place. 
 

Oh it is all epoxied under the heatshrink (techflex to tubing, tubing/flex to the barrel). What I meant was with the tubing, it is just barely in the end of the barrel. The shrink with epoxy keeps it from moving out of the barrel. The shrink makes the end stiff and then it can't bend back and forth, which without the shrink in place, it would allow the end of the tubing to come out if bent enough. 

 With the solution it seems pretty damn secure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the tips though, I appreciate any criticism/pointers!


----------



## Samgotit

First DIY cable: mini to mini

 I got carried away with all the pretty colors at cableorganizer.com.








 Here is another picture:
http://members.cox.net/eburt1/mini%20to%20mini%201.jpg

 Thanks for all the good instruction,
 Sam


----------



## RnB180

hah!
 Thats an awesome looking cable. 
 you should call them "Candies" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 it has great appeal aesthetically.


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* 
_First DIY cable: mini to mini

 I got carried away with all the pretty colors at cableorganizer.com.


 Here is another picture:

 Thanks for all the good instruction,
 Sam_

 

You sure did TURBO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks good Samgotit!


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AA8* 
_Then I decided to go ahead and recable my barely used Koss KCS 75s. Always heard they would sound better recabled and said what the hell. I guess I will have to have my girlfriend compare because she has listened to them alot more than I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

How hard was it to recable the KSC-75?


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scottder* 
_How hard was it to recable the KSC-75?_

 

the KSC35s and 75s are really very easy to work with.


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_the KSC35s and 75s are really very easy to work with._

 

Hmmm will wait to see what the stock sounds is like, but for what I paid for it, they'll make a good first project for rewiring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scottder* 
_Hmmm will wait to see what the stock sounds is like, but for what I paid for it, they'll make a good first project for rewiring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks_

 

As as good a place and as any to start... and your not out too much money should you mess up something


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_As as good a place and as any to start... and your not out too much money should you mess up something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Maybe work up to recabling my Grados, but that is getting ahead of myself


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_the KSC35s and 75s are really very easy to work with._

 

I agree. One of the easiest of all the headphones to recable.

 -Alex-


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monsieuroctagon* 
_I would have predicted that it was related to the low-volume nature in which the cables are moved, as well as them just being able to charge 200 dollars for some wire._

 


 not really, takes me 6 hours to build one and a couple of day of testing, Out of all the cables I build the senn is the dreaded cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, I have set aside an entire day off for that one cable. The wire I use isnt easy to come by, nor is it cheap and each cable takes 28 feet of it. Also to build one, you have to order a bunch of parts from different vendors. It takes a lot of time. The wire I use for it had to be ordered a couple months in advance just to get it in my hands.

 this is the reason why $$$ factors in a cable. I personally would rather not be paid 4 dollars and hour of straight labor for a senn cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw akzip's method off attacking the pins is pretty cool. figured it out by playing around with a few connectors lying around. It's his idea, so I wont be using it, nor will I unveil the secret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good job zip.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_btw akzip's method off attacking the pins is pretty cool. figured it out by playing around with a few connectors lying around. It's his idea, so I wont be using it, nor will I unveil the secret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good job zip._

 

Thanks and I am happy you figured it out. The idea of it isn't too complicated, but the process will take time to master. I spent a long time trying to figure it out so I will never give away my secret. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Alex-


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_Thanks and I am happy you figured it out. The idea of it isn't too complicated, but the process will take time to master. I spent a long time trying to figure it out so I will never give away my secret. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Alex-_

 


 yea, 4 senn plugs died in the name of research lol. at first I thought it was not possible.

 then I started to just cut into the plug, and realized what you meant lol.


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_not really, takes me 6 hours to build one and a couple of day of testing, Out of all the cables I build the senn is the dreaded cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I have set aside an entire day off for that one cable._

 

I bet it is a lot of work but the end result is sooooo worth it.


----------



## LoafOfBread

Canare Star Quad with F-16 plug and Neutrik locking jack, along with no-name solder. Sounds transparent as far as I can tell.


----------



## The Monkey

Just another mini-to-mini:


----------



## busta

That's a cool one. I like how the heat-shrink is pertruding from underneath the connector.


----------



## RnB180

use boots! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for some reason bootless connectors look naked to me, I think it has to do with the exposed gap of the connector exit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, like nails on a chalk board when I see it


----------



## xluben

My first cable:






 about one foot long 1/8" to 1/4" adapter

 My second cable was a 4" mini-to-mini, but the L/R channels were switched and only one side worked. I didn't realize this until after I had a put hot glue all over the connections, so it was too late. I'll have to re-try when I get some new 1/8" plugs.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_use boots! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for some reason bootless connectors look naked to me, I think it has to do with the exposed gap of the connector exit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, like nails on a chalk board when I see it 




_

 

I dislike the shrink with those enormous F12 connectors.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_I dislike the shrink with those enormous F12 connectors._

 

I dislike shrink in most cases - this is why I now prefer to use the F-09's almost exclusively for RCAs. The strain relief on those connectors look 10x better than a shrunk connection in my book. 

 My 2¢,

 Nate


----------



## jbloudg20

AKG K240s recable:


----------



## grandenigma1

You guys have been busy this holiday! Looks good everyone! I think shrink has its place and serves its purposes but I try to use it as little as necessary. Infact I have a few things that should show up soon so that there will be little to no visible shrink on my cables


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PsychoZX* 
_I bet it is a lot of work but the end result is sooooo worth it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## jbloudg20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[AK]Zip* 
_jbloudg20: I am loving that sleeving! Looks fantastic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Thanks, I was trying for a gold/black cable to compliment the headphone.


----------



## scottder

To those who have done KSC-35/75 cable upgrades, what cable did you use and where did you make the physical connection for the cable. 

 Scott


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LoafOfBread* 
_


 Canare Star Quad with F-16 plug and Neutrik locking jack, along with no-name solder. Sounds transparent as far as I can tell._

 

I have one 25' done in similar way, just that I used also the Neutrik 1/4, casue i need it in a 90 degree angle cause it is permanent, and it is pretty transparent, as far as I can tell nothing is missing...


----------



## clnzx2

My second DIY cable and my first recable along with a pic of my portable setup.
 LG VX9800 cell phone (mp3s and music vids), Koss Plugg phones and a Practical Devices Xmoy2......

 the mini to mini is 28g pure silver in teflon then braided with neutrik black and gold mini plugs

 recable is 28g silver plated copper in teflon then braided with 90* switchcraft black and gold mini plug

 both are in carbon techflex


----------



## jerb

Thats pretty cool, I havent seen anyone recable the plug yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 when your talking about wires though its AWG not g if I recall correctly g=grams


----------



## floodo1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbloudg20* 
_AKG K240s recable:







_

 

what tech flex is that?
 where did you get your mini xlr?


----------



## jbloudg20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *floodo1* 
_what tech flex is that?
 where did you get your mini xlr?_

 

It is yellow PET techflex on black cable. The mini XLR I got from Mouser- part number: 502-TA3F


----------



## clnzx2

jerb its g cause i am lazy lol


----------



## The Monkey

Yet another mini-to-mini. Up next, my first mini-to-RCA.


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_Yet another mini-to-mini. Up next, my first mini-to-RCA._

 


 starquad is by far the easiest for that.


----------



## firefox360

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clnzx2* 
_My second DIY cable and my first recable along with a pic of my portable setup.
 LG VX9800 cell phone (mp3s and music vids), Koss Plugg phones and a Practical Devices Xmoy2......




_

 

How's the xMoy2?


----------



## boodi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scottder* 
_To those who have done KSC-35/75 cable upgrades, what cable did you use and where did you make the physical connection for the cable. 

 Scott_

 

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...sc-35+resistor , http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...8&postcount=29


----------



## PinkFloyd

Cable talk broadcast 3 cable kit available on ebay. Easy to put together, looks ok but (as with all cables) I can't hear any difference over standard good quality OFC cable. £20 for the kit.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_starquad is by far the easiest for that._

 

I was thinking of just braiding my own. Is that much more difficult for a mini-to-rca?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_I was thinking of just braiding my own. Is that much more difficult for a mini-to-rca?_

 

Nope, just continue to braid until a few inches from the end of the cable and switch out the litz into two twisted pairs.


----------



## clnzx2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *firefox360* 
_How's the xMoy2?_

 

Its my first phone amp but I absolutely love it. Its nothing more than a CMoy with soje extra features but my favorite is the built in crossfader. Works very well.


----------



## Little J040

hey everyone. I just ordered the dayton locking RCA's and i have been having problems with them. they are the ones at parts express. 

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...umber=091-1270

 There is a small hole on the top side of the rca where I thought the ground was wire was supposed to be soldered in, makes sense theres no where else to put it. Well i tried to use as little solder as possible, but the black jacket that screws over it doesnt go all the way down due to the solder in the way. AM i missing something or does this design suck? Or am i just supposed to screw the ground wire in and not solder at all????

 Thanks in advance

 -Jeff


----------



## The Monkey

Jeff,

 Do you have a pic of your RCA?


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_I was thinking of just braiding my own. Is that much more difficult for a mini-to-rca?_

 

That is very easy as well... some people just have trouble catching on to litz braiding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Little J040

I do have a pic of the RCA, but my camera doesnt do closeups very well so its very hard to see


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boodi* 
_http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...sc-35+resistor , http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...8&postcount=29_

 

Thanks!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Little J040* 
_There is a small hole on the top side of the rca where I thought the ground was wire was supposed to be soldered in._

 

I never use that hole for the ground for that reason. It's generally better just to lay it in place a little further up and solder it on if you have room. Try and take another pic if you can so we can see what you are dealing with.


----------



## ironmics

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Nope, just continue to braid until a few inches from the end of the cable and switch out the litz into two twisted pairs._

 

I just braided an 8 strand then down to 4 for each channel does get kinda crowded in the mini, but not too bad.


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ironmics* 
_I just braided an 8 strand then down to 4 for each channel does get kinda crowded in the mini, but not too bad._

 

8 strand eh that must have been fun


----------



## pho_boi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_8 strand eh that must have been fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 

what sort of braid is that? Is there instructions on the net, looks ver interesting!


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pho_boi* 
_what sort of braid is that? Is there instructions on the net, looks ver interesting!_

 

Its an 8 stranded braid... there are tutorials out there but I dont have a link handy.


----------



## RnB180

looks like home grown audio 8 wire silver braid. 4 opaque conductors 4 transluscent conductors, teflon insulation 99.99% high purity silver,

 I have a couple runs of it lying somewhere also.

 or

 enigma diy braided it himself its difficult to tell. that is some very nice DIYing btw


----------



## omendelovitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Karlosak* 
_interconnects from pure braided silver:








_

 

Hey Karlosak, what did you use for yank protection on these plugs? Also, it seems that you just used the braided wire and tech flex without using any heat shrink or shielding... can I assume that you just used the cables' braid as interference shielding?


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_looks like home grown audio 8 wire silver braid. 4 opaque conductors 4 transluscent conductors, teflon insulation 99.99% high purity silver,

 I have a couple runs of it lying somewhere also.

 or

 enigma diy braided it himself its difficult to tell. that is some very nice DIYing btw_

 

Channel differentiation is your friend. I don’t like my volt meter that much


----------



## jerb

With GrandEnigma's help I was able to make a cable for the SR-60 I bought. its 24 AWG stranded silver plated copper covered in teflon. I used 4 strands and braided them using the litz technique. it's terminated with a small nuetrik 3.5mm jack that GrandEnigma was nice enough to send to me. the total length of the cable is 10' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 thanks again Grand


----------



## scottder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jerb* 
_With GrandEnigma's help I was able to make a cable for the SR-60 I bought. its 24 AWG stranded silver plated copper covered in teflon. I used 4 strands and braided them using the litz technique. it's terminated with a small nuetrik 3.5mm jack that GrandEnigma was nice enough to send to me. the total length of the cable is 10' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks again Grand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Looks good, where did you get the wire from?


----------



## jerb

I bought it from an ebay selelr (NAVships I beleive) his name comes up alot around here. he sells 50' for ~5-10 dollars (24/26 AWG) and shipping is very cheap if you buy more than one spool. He ships really fast too, I ordered like 250' worth of wire, he charged me like $4 in shipping and I had it a day after he told me it shipped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://search.ebay.com.au/_W0QQfgtpZ...3aMEFSQ3aMESOI


----------



## Predator88

I call it......mini-mini cable o'crap. Lol, hey it works and barely cost anything. My first cable done. I knew it wouldn't be ahrd but I felt I should start off with something cheap and simple just to make sure I could. Sometimes its just fun to start from the bottom.


----------



## xluben

5" mini-to-mini


----------



## ScubaSteve87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jerb* 
_I bought it from an ebay selelr (NAVships I beleive) his name comes up alot around here. he sells 50' for ~5-10 dollars (24/26 AWG) and shipping is very cheap if you buy more than one spool. He ships really fast too, I ordered like 250' worth of wire, he charged me like $4 in shipping and I had it a day after he told me it shipped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://search.ebay.com.au/_W0QQfgtpZ...3aMEFSQ3aMESOI




_

 

navships ships SOOO fast. its crazy, idk how he does it. I like his wire too. I have bought several rolls. Some for audio and some for other hookup needs. The RCA IC's that I have are made of his stuff and it sound fine to me, no noticable problems at all. Although I'll prob replace it with starquad soon enough


----------



## HypnoLobster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScubaSteve87* 
_navships ships SOOO fast. its crazy, idk how he does it. I like his wire too. I have bought several rolls. Some for audio and some for other hookup needs. The RCA IC's that I have are made of his stuff and it sound fine to me, no noticable problems at all. Although I'll prob replace it with starquad soon enough_

 


 I would have to agree.

 He does have some extremely fast shipping. Really easy.


----------



## Little J040

I just built another mini -> Rca this time using the switchcraft mini. I like them a hella lot better than the neutriks. Just easier to work with. I'll post pics tommorrow.


----------



## jbloudg20




----------



## jbloudg20




----------



## ronstah

This is the cable i made for my HD 485.
 3x26AWG Silver plated copper with teflon insulation, braided. Cardas silver solder. Stereo 3.5 plug is from ELFA, Japanese Daikei Denshi K.K. gold plated (it was pretty expensive so i thought it's good - 4.5€). Another end (to headphones, as u know hd485 have this little hole for 3.5 and there is nowhere you can find suitable plug) is made from cheap 3.5 to 3.5 cable, i cut the plug part out of this rubber thingie and desoldered the ends. 

 Greets, Ron


----------



## hoosterw

Well this is my latest adventure a pure 0,8mm 99,99% silver and pure silver shielded mini-to-mini for my ipod to SR71.

 Can't wait to compare to the old Cardas. but first some hours playing repeat!!!

 Apparently can't load pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???


----------



## PFKMan23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hoosterw* 
_





Well this is my latest adventure a pure 0,8mm 99,99% silver and pure silver shielded mini-to-mini for my ipod to SR71.

 Can't wait to compare to the old Cardas. but first some hours playing repeat!!!

 Apparently can't load pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???_

 

You need to upload your pictures somewhere (image shack, photobucket, etc..) We can't read files directly off your hard drive.


----------



## firefox360

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ronstah* 
_[images removed for faster load times]

 This is the cable i made for my HD 485.
 3x26AWG Silver plated copper with teflon insulation, braided. Cardas silver solder. Stereo 3.5 plug is from ELFA, Japanese Daikei Denshi K.K. gold plated (it was pretty expensive so i thought it's good - 4.5€). Another end (to headphones, as u know hd485 have this little hole for 3.5 and there is nowhere you can find suitable plug) is made from cheap 3.5 to 3.5 cable, i cut the plug part out of this rubber thingie and desoldered the ends. 

 Greets, Ron_

 

Very nice! You just gave me an idea for my Sennheiser HD477's, which use a 2.5mm plug per channel. It's impossible to find a hexagonal 2.5mm plug that fits the hole of the HD4*7 series.


----------



## hoosterw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PFKMan23* 
_You need to upload your pictures somewhere (image shack, photobucket, etc..) We can't read files directly off your hard drive._

 

Yeah apparently you can't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well all the better.
 No just kidding, I thought the forum would upload them.

 Hmm will do some search to learn how.

 C U ltr.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Edwood recommended Photobucket to me and they've been great, just sign up for an account, upload your images, and it will automatically create an image tag that you can cut and paste into your message.


----------



## RnB180

Highflyin9,

 I saw some of your work at the So cal meet today. Really nice work on the the DT880's, I was really impressed by it!


----------



## hoosterw

Well should be working now, let's see.


----------



## The Monkey

I finally finished my first mini-to-rca last night. I'll post pics later, but I also have some thoughts:

 - I used welbourne labs silver solder and Vampire rca connectors. I found it very difficult to solder the ground. Not sure if that's because of the Vampires or the solder or both (or maybe just me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

 - I used starquad. I find it really difficult working with that stuff for some reason. I always strip out too many strands.

 - My Y-joint is a little funky. When I post the pic, maybe you folks can give me some advice.

 - Now the important part: I used the cable last night from my ipod lineout to my NAD receiver. My new cable replaced an old radio shack mini-to-rca. For whatever reason--real, placebo, or otherwise--I believe it is an improvement.


----------



## Predator88

Another member for the line of cheap crappy cables. Took the cheapest stereo plugs and hooked them up to a piece of phone cord. Can't complain though, it works fine.


----------



## scottder

Hoosterw,

 Where did the ipod connector come from.

 Scott


----------



## hoosterw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scottder* 
_Hoosterw,

 Where did the ipod connector come from.

 Scott_

 

Hi Scott,

 I ordered it via the internet from a guy here in Europe, laopo_paypal@hotmail.com he bought 500 or so and now sells them.
 I also know that somebody in the US is selling them but forgot his name.
 Follow this thread http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=52044 he is in there somewhere. It is were I got my info as well.
 It contains also different leads to other usefull threads.

 Rgds Hans.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_Highflyin9,

 I saw some of your work at the So cal meet today. Really nice work on the the DT880's, I was really impressed by it!_

 

 Thanks RnB, I appreciate your compliment. Sounds like it was a pretty good one with the GS-X. I saw your rig in one of Edwoods pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll have to tell me a little bit about that power cord


----------



## VoidedWarranty

[size=xx-small]Click for bigger.[/size]

 Tightened up the bass no end, and looks fab I think!


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Thanks RnB, I appreciate your compliment. Sounds like it was a pretty good one with the GS-X. I saw your rig in one of Edwoods pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll have to tell me a little bit about that power cord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 the power cord is a big thick heavy cable I made for the cd player, If im not careful itll topple the player over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 . Heavy enough to probably pull normal dvd players off the table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 When i was setting up, the moment I pulled the cable out people were 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the so cal meet last year, I rememver seeing much thicker ones on other peoples set up.


----------



## GuisQuil

Hi,

 Where can one buy the "Oehlback Sennheiser plugs" I want to make a custom cable for my HD600's

 Thanks,

 Wiz


 [size=medium]*PORTABLE SENN CABLE*[/size]
*Length:* 4 feet
*Terminations:* Oehlback Sennheiser plugs, Switchcraft RA mini
*Conductor:* Cardas 4x24 blue cable





[/QUOTE]


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

They were part of a group buy a while back. The only way you can procure them is to put up a "WTB" ad in the _FS - Cables and Accessories_ section to see if anyone has a few laying around that they didn't use.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_the power cord is a big thick heavy cable I made for the cd player, If im not careful itll topple the player over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 . Heavy enough to probably pull normal dvd players off the table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 What gauge and configuration, if you don't mind my asking? I've found that the Marinco/Wattgates usually don't like wire bigger than 8 gauge. I have run into a 6 gauger which I thought was pretty crazy, I guess the person drilled out the inlets so the wire would fit.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_They were part of a group buy a while back. The only way you can procure them is to put up a "WTB" ad in the FS - Cables and Accessories section to see if anyone has a few laying around that they didn't use.

 What gauge and configuration, if you don't mind my asking? I've found that the Marinco/Wattgates usually don't like wire bigger than 8 gauge. I have run into a 6 gauger which I thought was pretty crazy, I guess the person drilled out the inlets so the wire would fit._


----------



## GuisQuil

Thanks for the answer,

 That is a bummer, I can't bring myself to justify the price of a Equinox or similar cable, that is about what I pay for the headphones. What do they use on those cables, particles from the hair of Joan of Arc, mix with gold from Egypt relics? It could be cool to A/B those cables with one you make yourself with top quality materials... before you buy them. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_They were part of a group buy a while back. The only way you can procure them is to put up a "WTB" ad in the FS - Cables and Accessories section to see if anyone has a few laying around that they didn't use._


----------



## yotacowboy

Yet another Senn recable...

 HD650's with less than 100 hrs on em, couldn't keep my hands off!

 Neutrik 1/4" plugs and jack, grey canare mini-starquad soldered to the pins, black techflex, silver solder...


























 enjoy!


----------



## Little J040

Very nice Y split on that senn recable. How do you make the middle barrel portion (in between the split look like a perfect barrel shape??


----------



## yotacowboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Little J040* 
_Very nice Y split on that senn recable. How do you make the middle barrel portion (in between the split look like a perfect barrel shape??_

 

thanks for the compliment, its just a leftover mini neutrik barrel i had sitting around, slid over the joint and heat shrunk in place. I'm thinking what might be nice as well is a 1.5" long piece of 5/16"-3/8" dia aluminum tube (available at any hobby shop/craft store). I've actually thought about machining a y-split from some 1/2" aluminum round stock or rectangular stock with one large hole in the bottom, and two small holes in the top, using set screws or epoxy to keep everything in place... just haven't found the time to do it yet.


----------



## The Monkey

My first Mini-to-RCA.

 Specs: ~2.5 feet, Canare starquad (Purple), Switchcraft RA mini plug, Vampire RCA plugs, white techflex over starquad before split, white techflex over black and red techflex after split.







 Action shot!


----------



## Little J040

So you use epoxy to hold the barrel in place? That's what i've always wanted my cables to look like, I haven't got the Y part down, its my final step to make them look really professional. Great work!


----------



## yotacowboy

the assembly went like this:

 untwist the quad. twist the 2 pairs together. slide tech flex over each run of the R & L pair and the main cable. heatshrink the bottom end (nearest the 'Y') of the R&L pair. Heatshrink the end of the main cable, overlapping the R & L twisted pairs by about .5". slide neutrik barrel over the 'Y' joint. heatshrink in place. no epoxy was used and its pretty stout. the heatshrink is enough to keep everything in place.


----------



## Little J040

Very cool, Im gonna give that a try next Y splitter i make for no reason


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_



_

 

Caught red handed using the Munster


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Caught red handed using the Munster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hey now... he is off to a good start


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_Caught red handed using the Munster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lol, I wanted to show how much I've matured since I've been here.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_Lol, I wanted to show how much I've matured since I've been here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Good man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep up the good work!


----------



## warnsey

First proper speaker cables.
 Canare 4S11 cable
 Black Techflex
 Exodus plugs






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Fanatic

There are some very nice looking audio interconnects in this thread. And thanks to this thread, I've even created some myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was wondering, has anyone tried video? Any pics of the steps to putting digital coaxial together?

 If I missed them on previous posts, sorry. This thread is kinda long at almost 70 pages


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Systm made a nice video of how to make audio and video interconnects. Someone posted a link a while back, should come up in search.

 I haven't had the desire to make video interconnects myself, mostly because you have to worry about the spec (75ohm) which limits you to certain wire, and then you have to buy pricey crimpers that are usually specific to a particular brand. 

 There is already some good stuff out there that is pretty cheap so you'd have to require a number of cables in order for that crimper to be worth buying, otherwise you might as well buy whats already out there and save a few bucks. Also component seems to be getting fazed out anyway, and I don't see any likelyhood of people DIYing HDMI and DVI cables anytime soon.


----------



## Little J040

I have a question about making a power cable for my dialogue II. The only cable i have lying around is a 4 conductor 24 awg wire. Now as far as the gauge is that way too small? What differences would it make. I realize that not as much current could flow do to the smaller amount of conductors, but how much current can a dac need anways. I was thinking about just doubling up on the conductors for posi and neg. and wrapping some 10 gauge around the casing for the ground. Is this a feasible idea?


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Little J040* 
_I have a question about making a power cable for my dialogue II. The only cable i have lying around is a 4 conductor 24 awg wire. Now as far as the gauge is that way too small? What differences would it make. I realize that not as much current could flow do to the smaller amount of conductors, but how much current can a dac need anways. I was thinking about just doubling up on the conductors for posi and neg. and wrapping some 10 gauge around the casing for the ground. Is this a feasible idea?_

 

Ive typically found a 16/18awg shielded cable to be ideal with digital component s.


----------



## Little J040

Would there be any difference if i used the smaller gauge? What are the downsides of it. I'm still not even sure if ill notice a diff in power cables, im just addicted to making purty cables


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Little J040* 
_Would there be any difference if i used the smaller gauge? What are the downsides of it. I'm still not even sure if ill notice a diff in power cables, im just addicted to making purty cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Actually when it comes to digital items smaller gauge can actually make it sound worse.


----------



## Little J040

How would it sound worse? Does it have to do with the less amount of current flowing per a set time, due to the smaller gauge? Would soldering 2 wires together effectivley reduce this problem or would crosstalk be an issue.


----------



## afxdave

My father's HD600s. Has Canare star-quad cable w/ Switchcraft 3.5mm. I took the easy way out on the pins and used the original cable for ~1ft. until it reaches the junction to the Canare.






 __________________________
 EDITED FOR IMAGE INSERTION|
 __________________________|


----------



## afxdave

Fun with cables!

 Hooray!

 Switchcraft mini to mini with Canare star-quad cable. (Bentley-Harris sleeving that is itchy and a b!tch to install).





 Mini to mini with Canare and Calrad connectors and dual Instalux cables:





 Mini to RCA done with Calrad RCA and mini (Calrad body + Hi-Con plug) with Canare star-quad cable:





 HD 590 cables done with Calrad connectors and Instalux cable:





 HD 590 cables done with cheap-o connectors and Instalux cable:





 25ft. mini to RCA made with Switchcraft connectors and Canare star-quad. I made this for my friend to use in his apartment from his laptop to stereo. Next up for me is a 50ft. version for my rig.

 **My clothes were itchy for sometime after this project and I've since learned more about installing the Bentley-Harris sleeving. The pay-off is a rope-like cable sleeving that is flame retardant and tangle-proof.**


----------



## RnB180

why would you itch from the flex, is it fiberglass embedded? if so Id be careful in coming into pyhsical contact with it.


----------



## afxdave

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_why would you itch from the flex, is it fiberglass embedded? if so Id be careful in coming into pyhsical contact with it._

 

It is woven fibreglass and doesn't expand much. I don't know a whole lot about the make-up of the materials, but just that my hands would get itchy frim rubbing the sleeving too much. I would guide the sleeving over the cable like how I would normally for a length of PET sleeving.

 Could you tell me more about what fibreglass embeded means?

 The deal seemed good, so I went for it:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tem=7572049408

 I have more of it than I need, so anyone who's interested is more than welcome to contact me.


----------



## RnB180

you are "not" supposed to touch fiber glass directly. its dangerous. dont know much about it, but my guess is that pieces of fiberglass are splintering into your fingers and clothes.
 definately not something I would use. You have to be careful with the stuff you pick up on ebay. There are reasons why people are getting rid of it.

 Its common knowledge not to directly handle it as a safety precaution.
 Id be very careful with the senn cable.


----------



## afxdave

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_you are "not" supposed to touch fiber glass directly. its dangerous. dont know much about it, but my guess is that pieces of fiberglass are splintering into your fingers and clothes.
 definately not something I would use. You have to be careful with the stuff you pick up on ebay. There are reasons why people are getting rid of it.

 Its common knowledge not to directly handle it as a safety precaution.
 Id be very careful with the senn cable._

 

Good to know. The Senn. cable is PET, so no worries there. So I'll have to remember to use this sleeving strictly for floor runs, or cabling that is stationary.

 Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cetoole

Mogami Neglex, Olenbach plugs, a neutrik knockoff plug, some heatshrink, and a real cheap senn cable is born.


----------



## warnsey

My first RCA interconnects:
 Cable: Pure 24 ga 99.999% Silver 4 strand litz braid
 Shield: Teflon tubing
 Plugs: Eichmann Basis Bullet
 Solder: Wako silver Solder


----------



## afxdave

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warnsey* 
_My first RCA interconnects:
 Cable: Pure 24 ga 99.999% Silver 4 strand litz braid
 Shield: Teflon tubing
 Plugs: Eichmann Basis Bullet
 Solder: Wako silver Solder




_

 

Too hot. Very nice for the first.


----------



## warnsey

Cheers. They took alot of time. But sound really good. I owe it all to the people on this board.


----------



## Thaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warnsey* 
_My first RCA interconnects:
 Cable: Pure 24 ga 99.999% Silver 4 strand litz braid
 Shield: Teflon tubing
 Plugs: Eichmann Basis Bullet
 Solder: Wako silver Solder_

 

Very nice! A 1/8th » RCA in that configuration would go well with an iPod...


----------



## warnsey

I think it's going to be some magnet wire litz braided speaker cables next. I don't think it will ever end now


----------



## RnB180

cable making is an addicting hobby and very expensive.
 Have you noticed any sonic changes with swapping out your cables?


----------



## warnsey

I believe that the silver is much clearer and a cleaner sound than the oxyfuels but a little shy on bass. Perhaps it will come with burn in. either way very satisfying knowing that there my own creation.


----------



## hoosterw

At least that is what I think.


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warnsey* 
_My first RCA interconnects:
 Cable: Pure 24 ga 99.999% Silver 4 strand litz braid
 Shield: Teflon tubing
 Plugs: Eichmann Basis Bullet
 Solder: Wako silver Solder




_

 

That looks truly excellent, I'll have to make a set for myself


----------



## saab

Where did you source those Eichmann Basis Bullets?


----------



## RnB180

I think those plugs are just brass with no plating. Not sure if you want them on high end cables.


----------



## warnsey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saab* 
_Where did you source those Eichmann Basis Bullets?_

 

I got them from Take five audio in Canada. That's where i got all my materials from. Great prices and really quick delivary.

 R&B. The plugs are 24kt Gold plated brass.

 However. They were not the best plugs to use. I'd go for the Canare F10 next time.


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warnsey* 
_I got them from Take five audio in Canada. That's where i got all my materials from. Great prices and really quick delivary.

 R&B. The plugs are 24kt Gold plated brass.

 However. They were not the best plugs to use. I'd go for the Canare F10 next time._

 


 TakeFive is a great shop... I use them quite a bit ... its nice too as their prices are in Canadian dollars and I live in the US, so its a bit cheaper. Shipping is also really fast.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warnsey* 
_I got them from Take five audio in Canada. That's where i got all my materials from. Great prices and really quick delivary.

 R&B. The plugs are 24kt Gold plated brass.

 However. They were not the best plugs to use. I'd go for the Canare F10 next time._

 


 thanks for the correction, I misunderstood. I was under the impression the connectors were bare brass.


----------



## PsychoZX

They look like they could be very good connectors for the price.


----------



## grandenigma1

They are pretty nice and darn cheap in bulk too like $3.50ea for the Basis plugs


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *afxdave* 
_Good to know. The Senn. cable is PET, so no worries there. So I'll have to remember to use this sleeving strictly for floor runs, or cabling that is stationary.

 Thanks for the heads up._

 

The problem with fiberglass is if it 'sheds' those little 'splinters' of fiberglass can get into the air and be breathed in. Causings lots of problems for your lungs! That is why when you work with fiberglass insulation, you ALWAYS wear a face mask, as to not get the stuff into your lungs. You also should wash your exposed skin with cold water (to get as much off) without opening up the pores, to get some in the skin...causing irritation.

 I am not positive, but I believe breathing in too much fiberglass 'splinters' or whatever has been 'linked' to lung cancer. I get it just gets stuck in your lungs, and causes an infection of some type.

 My suggestion is to simply just not use that stuff indoors. I bet it is for automotive applications, like in the engine bay, where it will insulate the wire and no one is breathing it in.


----------



## MASantos

My first good quality cable:

 A 1/4 neutrik locking female to 1/8 mini right angle neutrik. cable is a 3 conductor braid using teflon insulated silver platted copper. It is covered with headshrink. The heatshrink over the neutrik mini could be better placed... 






 Manuel


----------



## Little J040

Hi guys, Im thinking about recabling my newly acquired HD 600s, and was wondering if i can get the plug in connectors anywhere? What kind of cable do you guys suggest i use? I have some shielded carol cable, but so far, I think there's better out there.

 Thanks!

 Jeff


----------



## PFKMan23

You get the connectors a couppe ways. For many if not most DIYers, they'll just order some stock cables off the sennheiser website and just use the connectors from there. As far as the other stuff goes, it really depends on what you want/like.


----------



## Little J040

Do you just hack them off? How do you seperate them? I heard a while back there was some sort of group buy for them


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Little J040* 
_Do you just hack them off? How do you seperate them? I heard a while back there was some sort of group buy for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Most of the plugs from the group buy are long gone now... there might still be a few floating around but I doubt it. Your best and really only option is to hack off the old plugs from your stock cable. Hopefully you dont have to order one as they are currently backordered until the end of this month. PS buy the HD650 cable if you do as it is only $15 shipped.


----------



## Little J040

Is the 650 cable an upgrade from the 600 cable, I may just be lazy (and i dont really feel comforatble just hacking them off)? Although making cables is too fun to pass up


----------



## GuisQuil

My first cable in a long time, (Santa, I need two HD 600 plugs)







 Guis


----------



## saab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_They are pretty nice and darn cheap in bulk too like $3.50ea for the Basis plugs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Where did you find this? I see no bulk purchasing info. How many do you have to buy to get that price?


----------



## skyskraper

best bet would be to contact conmann yourself and ask about oem pricing on their products, most manufs dont have their oem data available to the general public


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saab* 
_Where did you find this? I see no bulk purchasing info. How many do you have to buy to get that price?_

 

You have to place a minimum order of 50 plugs.


----------



## saab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_You have to place a minimum order of 50 plugs._

 

Thanks. Unfortunately, I do not think I will ever use 50 plugs.


----------



## RnB180




----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

.


----------



## warnsey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_



_

 

RnB what pads are they on your 501?


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warnsey* 
_RnB what pads are they on your 501?_

 

those are akg 601s buddy


----------



## warnsey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_





 those are akg 601s buddy_

 

Ahh... that they are. My bad. I got really excited there for a second.


----------



## omendelovitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_



_

 


 well, myo, don't keep us in suspenders, how did the recable change their sound?


----------



## saab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_That's what group buys are for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I really didn't want to mention that idea in public, per the new rules. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But if someone wants to ask Jude about it, I would be down.


----------



## PsychoZX

The first pair of ICs that I have built. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Teflon insulated SPC and neutrik plugs.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saab* 
_I really didn't want to mention that idea in public, per the new rules. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But if someone wants to ask Jude about it, I would be down._

 

Whoops, breakin the rules and I didn't even know it


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omendelovitz* 
_well, myo, don't keep us in suspenders, how did the recable change their sound?_

 


 I still like my sennhesiers better. the 601s headphones really lack the bass presence.

 i cant comment on how it sounds compared to the stock version. The headphones arent even burned in yet


----------



## gsteinb88

Well, being snowed in yesterday, I decided to try my hand at making cables.
 My first attempt:



 Its a little right angle to right angle mini connector to go between my cmoy (built yesterday as well) and my ipod. Works wonderfully. Doesnt look the greatest, and the heatshrink aint perfect, but it works. They are Nerutrik right angle connectors.
 Second attempt:



 This is about a 5" mini female -> mini male cord. What you cant see is that there are 75 ohm resistors connected to the left and right channels in there, to up the impedance on my hd595's. Works wonderfully at bringing out the bass. Calrad male and female mini connectors. 
 Third and final attempt of the day:







 Its about a 5'2" mini->rca cable, which goes between my computer and my marantz 2226 reciever. I think it turned out pretty well, but getting that split done right was a major PITA. Its a male calrad mini on on end and some male nerutrik rca's on the other.
 All of these cables use silver plated copper wire. All of them are blue because thats all that i have around the house. Im still waiting for my colored techflex shipment to come in, but i couldnt wait any longer.
 Let me know whats you think of my first attempt at making wire.
 -g


----------



## jbloudg20

My Cardas Crosslink IC's:


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbloudg20* 
_My Cardas Crosslink IC's:_

 

Nice looking cables! I have to admit that after building a mini/rca with the LOK plugs that I hate them now. If I'm going to shell out megabucks for RCA's I'm a ProFi guy all the way now. Maybe we can have LOK/ProFi fights like the Grado/Senn/Stax/Beyer/AKG boys do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . And for the most part I prefer the simple look and function of Canare F-09s for most everything these days. 






 That's just a simple little mini/RCA that I traded for a mobo recently.

 Nate


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_Nice looking cables! I have to admit that after building a mini/rca with the LOK plugs that I hate them now. If I'm going to shell out megabucks for RCA's I'm a ProFi guy all the way now. Maybe we can have LOK/ProFi fights like the Grado/Senn/Stax/Beyer/AKG boys do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . And for the most part I prefer the simple look and function of Canare F-09s for most everything these days. 






 That's just a simple little mini/RCA that I traded for a mobo recently.

 Nate_

 


 nice work on getting the mini connector to fit seemlessly.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_nice work on getting the mini connector to fit seemlessly.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks, I find that using a stepped drill bit and enlarging the Neutrik barrel works quite nicely. Otherwise you have to stop the flex short of the jack which telegraphs through the shrink which is no good. Yet another example of the unibit being a must-have tool.

 Nate


----------



## gsteinb88

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_Thanks, I find that using a stepped drill bit and enlarging the Neutrik barrel works quite nicely. Otherwise you have to stop the flex short of the jack which telegraphs through the shrink which is no good. Yet another example of the unibit being a must-have tool.

 Nate_

 

Ive done the same thing, only a bit less gracefully. I used my dremel with a barrel cutting bit to enlarge it when i needed to enlarge that exact neutrik barrel.
 -g


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gsteinb88* 
_Ive done the same thing, only a bit less gracefully. I used my dremel with a barrel cutting bit to enlarge it when i needed to enlarge that exact neutrik barrel.
 -g_

 

The good thing about the unibit is that it cuts cleanly enough that if you're careful the results are good enough that you don't feel obligated to cover it with shrink. 

 Nate


----------



## gsteinb88

Ive been thinking about picking one up for my drill press, i guess i will now...
 Jesus, this forum gets me to spend money on things not even remotely related to audio.
 -g


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_ Yet another example of the unibit being a must-have tool.

 Nate_

 

Seriously! God bless the Unibit.


----------



## The Monkey

Mini-to-RCA:


----------



## grandenigma1

looks good! gotta love the neon blue!


----------



## RnB180

.


----------



## RnB180

.


----------



## Twombly

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_The good thing about the unibit is that it cuts cleanly enough that if you're careful the results are good enough that you don't feel obligated to cover it with shrink. 

 Nate_

 

Wouldn't rough edges on the inside pose a danger to the integrity of the length of the cable inside?


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Twombly* 
_Wouldn't rough edges on the inside pose a danger to the integrity of the length of the cable inside?_

 


 I might be wrong, but Ill take a stab at an answer,
 my guess is that the cable jacket is fully inserted into the barrel.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Twombly* 
_Wouldn't rough edges on the inside pose a danger to the integrity of the length of the cable inside?_

 

The unibits that I use don't leave a rough edge by design, and of course I visually inspect the edges and if there are any burrs I file them smooth. But, as RnB correctly pointed out the whole idea behind the enlarging of the entry is so that the entire cable assembly (jacket, flex, etc.) can be fed into the housing for a cleaner look. 

 I think I've posted this picture before but just for reference purposes here's what an enlarged jack looks like.

 Left = Normal (1 layer of flex) : Right = Enlarged (2 layers of flex)


----------



## warnsey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_









 The pretty pics

 note: I do not do headphone recables. Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 just wanted to show off ,my 601s fully rewired, fully balanced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think you should get out of cableing and into photography. Everytime i see something of yours generally the photography is outstanding. Cudos to you


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warnsey* 
_I think you should get out of cableing and into photography. Everytime i see something of yours generally the photography is outstanding. Cudos to you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Im into Art not really photography specifically, alot of the images have errors, but thats because I didnt spend much time on them. 

 Never picked up photography, but I do understand design and fine arts, which is the reason why some may notice that most of my images follow composition in all the photos. i.e. relation of lighting and shadows, dynamics, focus, position of the objects in the image, eye movement throughout the picture and so on. 
 Kind of like artwork.

 Thanks for the compliment. Glad to here its appreciated. 

 cheers!


----------



## headchange4u

Another iPod to line out to RCA cable. This one is made from Canare Star Quad with Canare RCA's. This is going to connected to a car stereo via an aux input on the head unit. This is a lot like the one I use in my truck.


----------



## FallenAngel

headchange4u: Wow, nice little cable, similar to what I have, but I went retail cause I really didn't know about this forum when I planned the IPod car integration. How long did it take you to make those and how much did it cost?


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* 
_headchange4u: Wow, nice little cable, similar to what I have, but I went retail cause I really didn't know about this forum when I planned the IPod car integration. How long did it take you to make those and how much did it cost?_

 

There is not more then about $10 worth of parts there... although shipping for those $10 worth would come to easily $10+

 Should take perhaps an hour or so your first time... not much labor involved.


----------



## knuxed

dont mind me,this is my first attempt


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* 
_headchange4u: Wow, nice little cable, similar to what I have, but I went retail cause I really didn't know about this forum when I planned the IPod car integration. How long did it take you to make those and how much did it cost?_

 


 Like grandenigma1 said, there is not more than $10 in the cable (not counting shipping costs for the parts). When I first started making them it took about an hour to make but, believe it or not my build time on these cables has gone up. Normally as I get more familiar with working with certain materials and connnectors, my build time goes down, but not with these babies. I have been perfecting my iPod line out cables for a while and I have quite a few under my belt. I have recently perfected my build process with these cables and it takes a little over 2 hours, from start to finish, to build one.


----------



## saab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_...I have recently perfected my build process with these cables and it takes a little over 2 hours, from start to finish, to build one._

 

Would you mind making a pictoral of the process you go through the next cable you make? I am sure it would be greatly appreciated.

 Thanks
 John


----------



## RnB180

nm


----------



## Possede

Just got into this. And I have to say... I find this impossible (Melting connectors, solder not sticking, solder sticking then coming loose, ground being continued through different channels, etc...), but with the help of a £5 flux pen... This is a doddle. Made this 1/4 female - 1/8 male connector in 20 mins. Works fine. 
 Canare Starquad, Maplin Connectors + Heatshrink + Solder, Carbon Techflex...
 Photos from my N90, couldn't find my dads digital camera.


----------



## goalie35

Hey all,

 Just started making cables over the last couple of weeks, so here is what I have done so far. Want to thank everyone who has contributed to this thread as it has helped me out immensely. Thanks.

 Aaron

 1/4" mono female to 1/8" stereo male to hook my guitar up to the computer




 instrument cable for guitar




 ipod line out








 mini to rca








 mini to mini


----------



## saab

Nice work guys.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Very nice looking pics gentlemen


----------



## RnB180

goalie nice pics,
 I like!

 why are so many people making iPod docks all of a sudden?


----------



## headchange4u

goalie35, nice work. You have been busy!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_
 why are so many people making iPod docks all of a sudden?_

 

I think there are something like 50 million iPods out there, so I guess everyone has one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 It's becoming more common than a toaster.


----------



## hoosterw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_goalie nice pics,
 I like!

 why are so many people making iPod docks all of a sudden?_

 

Because you can make good profits? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Because it is fun to make them? Because it is fun to make a product that gets the best reviews and makes people happy in their listening experience? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Rgds hans


----------



## brschmid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_goalie35, nice work. You have been busy!



 I think there are something like 50 million iPods out there, so I guess everyone has one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 It's becoming more common than a toaster._

 

i can't stand iCraps, err, iPods


----------



## n_maher

As a part of using my Headroom Millett in the office now I found myself in need of a couple mini/rca cables. Since they'll never be seen I didn't bother with niceties like techflex but nonetheless I'm still pretty pleased with how they came out. Components are Neutrik mini plugs, canare L-4E6S mic cable and canare F-09 RCAs. Total construction time for both was around 1:30 so I call them my quick and dirty cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 #1





 #2


----------



## jbloudg20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brschmid* 
_i can't stand iCraps, err, iPods_

 

Nice addition to the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But nice down-n-dirty cables Nate! I really like using those Canare RCA's.


----------



## brschmid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbloudg20* 
_Nice addition to the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But nice down-n-dirty cables Nate! I really like using those Canare RCA's._

 

i am not the only one to talk about it, just added my opinion


----------



## goalie35

Thanks for all the positive comments guys, it is really appreciated.

 Just wanted to ask a question as well. Going to buy some SPC off eBay, but just curious what gauge everyone uses for interconnects and rewires? I know this is mentioned throughout this thread, but I wanted to get an up to date answer. Thanks.

 Aaron


----------



## hoosterw

I like the contrast.
 Had some advise on the shooting and that gets better as well I would say.
 Enjoy.






 Hans.


----------



## jbloudg20

The no-holes-barred mini-mini.

 Cardas Crosslink II mini-mini:


----------



## hembergler

Here are my first two cables! On the first one, the nylon sleeving got a little messed up around the connectors, and I'm not sure what to do with it. For now, I'll just leave it like it is. The 2nd one was much smoother, I knew exactly what to do. I finished it faster, soldered better, didn't mangle the sleeving, and I think it looks/sounds decent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and excuse the terrible photos, I was feeling really lazy when I took them.

 Anyways, here's the first one.

 [picture taken out due to how much it sucked.]

 The 2nd one... (blurry)

 [picture taken out due to how much it sucked.]

 Both,


----------



## RnB180

trim the loose strands then shrink adhesive lined boots over it. or epoxy the ends and shrink a boot.


----------



## hembergler

I was thinking of doing that, but I bought the wrong size of heat shrink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I can order some the next time I need parts, or pick some up at a local Ratshack


----------



## hembergler

I just made a 12' instrument cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like how this one came out. The connectors fit perfectly under the nylon sleeving, and it seems to work decently. There is a bit of hiss though, anyway to improve this? The ground seems like it's connected the best it can be connected. Of course, it could just be the amp/guitar, too.


----------



## mb3k

hembergler,
 I found taking a fireplace lighter (or just a normal lighter) to singe the loose ends of the techflex is a very very good way to make sure they don't fray


----------



## RsConqueror

Custom 1/8th inch male-to-male cable for my c-moy amp.
 built using only the finest, most exlusive_ "Cheapo de Generica"_ parts that money can buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Once again, constructed at _"chateau de Skudmunky"_.


----------



## skudmunky

Yeah, Rs was going out to get some plugs (from Radio shack) and was nice enough to get me some too, as long as we soldered asap. Here's what I did:

 Comparison of my old, clunky cable and my new small DIY one.





 beauty shot, click for really big version:





 'Nother shot, I've molded the wires so it won't cause any stress on either my amp or Zen Micro headphone jacks.





 Here it is in action, click for biggerness.


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* 
_hembergler,
 I found taking a fireplace lighter (or just a normal lighter) to singe the loose ends of the techflex is a very very good way to make sure they don't fray_

 

I think I've found out a decent way to work with the techflex now. I'm just cutting it a bit too long to begin with, and then taping it down with electrical tape. Once the tape is covered up by the cover of the connector, it looks pretty slick, especially if the connector fits tightly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and I also cut off the strands on my first cable, and put some heatshrink onto it, I'd be willing to take a photo if anyone wants to see it. (which I doubt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## susedan

I'm honestly not sure if I'm using this forum right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been trying to find some colored ptfe or other tubing for my cables. I would like it to be flexible and available in various colors. The diameter needed at the moment is about 6mm or 1/4in. O.D. Though I will likely need larger in the near future.

 I found Nylotube, but have only found it online and in bulk. I'd rather not waste the money on 100' or more just to see if it fits my needs. if it doesn't I'm out a few weeks and 3/4 of a benjamin.

 The tubing would be purely decorative as the the wire itself is double shielded and insulated. 

 Thanks for any help guys!


----------



## jbloudg20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *susedan* 
_I'm honestly not sure if I'm using this forum right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been trying to find some colored ptfe or other tubing for my cables. I would like it to be flexible and available in various colors. The diameter needed at the moment is about 6mm or 1/4in. O.D. Though I will likely need larger in the near future.

 I found Nylotube, but have only found it online and in bulk. I'd rather not waste the money on 100' or more just to see if it fits my needs. if it doesn't I'm out a few weeks and 3/4 of a benjamin.

 The tubing would be purely decorative as the the wire itself is double shielded and insulated. 

 Thanks for any help guys!_

 


 Is this it? Wirecare


----------



## Possede

Here's some more I've made... 

 A long Mini-Mini cable (Connecting my cMoy to my soundcard)





 Short Mini-Mini cables (One made with canare starquad and the other two with braided cheap Maplin cable)





 A Mini-RCA cable (Connecting my Sony Speakers to my soundcard)










 [Edit] Took it away. Just realised it could sound like i'm wanting you lovely people to say nice things.  Thanks Owen Bartley for your postive comment.  [/Edit]


----------



## Paragon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Possédé* 
_Don't laugh, i'm young and inexperienced, without any knowledge of this sort of thing. Anyway, at least they work. Which is the main thing._

 

Don't settle yourself short. They look good. You should be proud to show them off!


----------



## susedan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbloudg20* 
_Is this it? Wirecare_

 

I haven't been to that site before I don't think, they have some nice stuff. 

 However I'm looking for some tubing to cover my wiring and make everything nice and smooth on the outside. I would primarily need white and black, but would also like red, blue and green. Maybe even grey.

 Thanks for the help though


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Paragon* 
_Don't settle yourself short. They look good. You should be proud to show them off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree, my cables are pretty hideous, and I've been showing them to anyone who would pay attention to me for more than two seconds.


----------



## sejarzo

A RatShack inline TRS jack, some Mogami 2534 starquad, a couple of Neutrik NYS352G RCA's, and a bit of heatshrink. I simply connect it to the preamp outputs of a Musical Fidelity CD-Pre24. That setup drives both MS-1's and HD600's with no problems at all!


----------



## Possede

Thanks Paragon and hembergler for the comment.  

 Looking good guys.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Possédé, those cables look great, especially for your first effort, you should be proud of them! I really like the clear shrink on black.


----------



## monsieuroctagon

oops, double post!


----------



## monsieuroctagon

I made this cable for my Sennheiser HD580s a few weeks back and I just got a camera (Excuse the blur, I was shooting in low light and I did not have the flash on). I used the Sennheiser connectors excavated to get to the pins and a Canare 1/4 TRS phone connector. Initally there was one large piece of shrink covering the connector, but eventual tearing in the shrink forced me to put on two pieces. 

 I can hear a definite improvement in sound over the stock cable. There is a definite tweaking in the harmonics of the sound, definitely noticeable in the voices of female vocalists. It's hard to describe but it seems like there's a reduction in unwanted harmonic overtones. Also the bass seems a little less wandering and more smooth. I also noticed a reduction in harshness that's noticable when I listen for really long periods. Great to know I can make a true audiophile quality cable on the cheap, thanks to you guys!


----------



## luukas

22/20 AWG litz braided SPC. I can't say I'm a fan. I can't quite put a finger on it, but it feels as though the lower mids have been sucked out. And that's compared to some tasker C850 (2x24AWG SPC), which is less 'bumpy' than mogami neglex, for one.







 Now, what to try next.


----------



## monsieuroctagon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luukas* 
_22/20 AWG litz braided SPC. I can't say I'm a fan. I can't quite put a finger on it, but it feels as though the lower mids have been sucked out. And that's compared to some tasker C850 (2x24AWG SPC), which is less 'bumpy' than mogami neglex, for one.






 Now, what to try next. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sucks about the mids, Luukas. How's it soundstage?


----------



## jl123

The winxp powertoy image resizer rox. Look at that compression. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, I didn't realize I was buying the moster cable rca's when I typed the item from the catalog at partsexpress. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm waiting to use my WBT midlines for a longer cable and for whenever I get my cardas/wbt solder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The cable sounds great too. I can actually tell a difference coming out of the ipod (dock lineout).


----------



## hembergler

Neat cable, jl123, I love the blue-ness.

 Here's my latest experiment. I recabled my KSC75's with Starquad/Neutrik 3.5mm Straight. It was a bit of a pain, since at one point a connection came loose, and I already had heat shrink over the connector. >_<






 Oh, and the two white wires got a little mangled, and there is no way I'm opening it up again to fix it. I hadn't really given the 75's much of a serious listen previously, but I do think the bass has opened up a wee bit.

 Edit: well I worked up the energy to desolder the white wires, twist them again, and then resolder them. I definitely think there is more bass and overall clarity now, but there is also quite a bit of microphonics.


----------



## jbloudg20




----------



## n_maher

Well, in the midst of the insanity that is moving I managed to whip up a couple of DIY power cords. Nothing special for sure but they'll work wonders at cleaning up the back of my stack, the base of which is a Monsterpower 3500 MKII so no more need for 6' cords.

 Components: Pass & Seymour or Marinco AC plug, Schurter IEC and Belden 19364. Total length is about 18".






 At some point down the road a bit when I have more time I'll bling one up with techflex and heatshrink but more and more I'm digging stripped down cables.

 Nate


----------



## jhamer9

Here's a power cord I just did in anticipation for my future Headfive (due in July... DOH). along with it is my first DIY cord attempt. A crappy radio shack parts RCA to mini that will be getting some attention in the very near future.

 Parts: Marinco hospital grade plug, Marinco IEC, Belden Power cable, chrome techflex


----------



## FallenAngel

Hey guys,

 Here are some pics of my first ever cable job, I call them my Koss Monsters. 

 They're hanging with my Grado SR60s on my homemade stand that my girlfriend actually helped with (hense the little heart).

 Here are the details:
 Koss KSC75 Driver
 Kramer modded screen
 Koss PortaPro headband
 Sennheiser HD414 Pads reversed
 Vishay BCC 75Ohm resistors across +/- leads
 Magami 2534 Quad
 Canare F-12 Mini


----------



## FallenAngel

Hey guys,

 Just got my BeyerDynamics DT770 80 Ohm. Of course they're totally great for bass, but I just didn't like how it almost felt as if the bass was overwhelming the other tones. The SPC recable really did help this. I'm afraid that there is a little less bass, but it is also more clear and doesn't interfere with hearing all other parts of the music. I really like how they turned out in terms of sound.

 Here are some pics.











 Yes... the wires are orange and brown, I know!


----------



## firefox360

Actually I don't think the orange and brown wire is too bad. Nice braiding on the cable too.


----------



## gsteinb88

Here are some quick IC's that i made this morning.




 Not the most high quality, not the nicest looking, but they work. Neutrik profi connectors with silver plated copper wire. Techflex held on by the profi connectors (wonderful feature)
 -g
 EDIT: n_maher- I have the same vice as you!


----------



## hembergler

Looking good, I was going to purchase a couple ProFi's in my latest order but with my budget I just can't afford them.


----------



## Jam_Master_J

[size=small]*beyerdynamic DT880 Re-cable*[/size]
_-Mogami 2534 Mic Wire
 -Nymax Nylon Sleeve
 -Canare F12 connector
 -Heatshrink
_


----------



## hembergler

Good weekend so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DSUB 9 Pin connector -> RCA for my new Emu 0404 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 MIDI cable





 Short instrument cable I made for my friend





 My recabled KSC75's with a nicer 3.5mm connector and heatshrink


----------



## The Monkey

Post-meet cable:


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_Post-meet cable:





_

 

Oh nice, I like the color of the wire. And congrats on the UE-10.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_Oh nice, I like the color of the wire. And congrats on the UE-10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Many thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Edit: forgot to put the info about the cable above: 3 feet long, 2 blue/2 green silver coated stranded copper, litz braided, black 1/8" techflex, Switchcraft connectors.


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_Many thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Edit: forgot to put the info about the cable above: 3 feet long, 2 blue/2 green silver coated stranded copper, litz braided, black 1/8" techflex, Switchcraft connectors._

 

Where did you get that wire/what gauge is it. I was thinking of getting some 26-28 AWG silver plated copper from navships on eBay.


----------



## The Monkey

Got it from Navships. I believe the blue is 24 AWG and the green is 26 AWG. 28 AWG gets a little thin for me to work with.


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_Got it from Navships. I believe the blue is 24 AWG and the green is 26 AWG. 28 AWG gets a little thin for me to work with._

 

Alright, thanks! I think I might end up buying some 26 AWG, it seems to be fairly versatile.

 Here's a 3.5mm mini -> 2 mono 1/4th cable. It's blue Canare StarQuad covered in blue 1/8th TechFlex, with various amounts and sizes of heatshrink (sorry for the crappy picture, I need to learn how to take indoor low-light shots)


----------



## hembergler

Here's a Mini -> Mini cable, orange StarQuad, 1/8th black TechFlex, Neutrik Mini Connectors.

 Yet another crappy photo, oh well.


----------



## hembergler

Canare GS-6 Instrument cable (really nice stuff to work with), 1/4th" Black /w Beige TechFlex, Neutrik RCA connectors






 The total time it took to make these was about 30 minutes.


----------



## The Monkey

Very nice, hembergler. I like the black/beige flex.


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_Very nice, hembergler. I like the black/beige flex._

 

Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to have to get some more 1/4th TechFlex, I like it a lot more than 1/8th, even though it doesn't give as tight a fit. It's just easier to work with.

 I also have been attempting to make an iPod Dock Connector. I was worried that I would mess up one of them, so I ordered 2. Well, I completely wrecked both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I accidentally pulled out too many pins in one of the connectors, so I moved onto the second one. This one, I seemed to get right. I buttoned the thing up, and then I realized I counted the pins wrong. I thought it was like the DSUB connector where it goes

 1 2 3 4 5
 6 7 8 9 10

 But rather it goes...

 1 3 5 7 9
 2 4 6 8 10

 I opened it up, and in a vain attempt to get the connector out, I forgot I had hot glued it in. And trying to get rid of the glue, resulted in melting through some of the plastic on the case anyway.

 Onto the 2nd connector. I somehow managed to get the pins into the connector again, this time in the right order. I somehow managed to solder onto them, despite the fact that the extended parts of the pins had broken off. I hot glued everything as much as I possibly could. I picked it up after the glue dried, and soldered connections just broke, and the hot glue had apparently not hardened enough yet.

 Bleh, I just needed to rant a bit, I have a new found respect for Turbo who can just crank these things out.

 Edit: oh yeah... and I hate Canare mini's....


----------



## Riesling

My first work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 3.5mm Cardas cable with 200ohm resistor





 25cm Mogami interconnect.... sounds great! (the white one)


----------



## Taqz

I saw nothing but Chord DAC 64 & Cardas golden reference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Riesling* 
_My first work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 3.5mm Cardas cable with 200ohm resistor





 25cm Mogami interconnect.... sounds great! (the white one)_


----------



## hembergler

I whipped up another pair of interconnects simply because I was bored.

 Pretty much the same specs as before,

 Canare GS-6
 Neutrik RCAs
 Blue 1/8th TechFlex


----------



## jl123

k701 recabled with cardas 4x24 and cardas 1/4" plug.


----------



## Teerawit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jl123* 
_





 k701 recabled with cardas 4x24 and cardas 1/4" plug._

 

why thank you


----------



## niietzshe

I am just starting my first cable mod, mainly because I'm modding a piece of audio equipment that I want to have nice cables on.
 I've decided to use 9mm Lok's for the phono plugs as I think they look quite pro. And an 8.5mm audio grade coaxial cable. Now I just need some braiding to finish it off. Can anyone tell my what kind of braid this is, as I'm finding it hard, especially on UK sites to find such nice looking braid:




 The type would be good, a product name better, but if any of you can point me in the direction of an online retailer who sells that stuff that would be great!!!

 Thanks for any help you can give.
 Niietzshe


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *niietzshe* 
_I am just starting my first cable mod, mainly because I'm modding a piece of audio equipment that I want to have nice cables on.
 I've decided to use 9mm Lok's for the phono plugs as I think they look quite pro. And an 8.5mm audio grade coaxial cable. Now I just need some braiding to finish it off. Can anyone tell my what kind of braid this is, as I'm finding it hard, especially on UK sites to find such nice looking braid:

 The type would be good, a product name better, but if any of you can point me in the direction of an online retailer who sells that stuff that would be great!!!

 Thanks for any help you can give.
 Niietzshe_

 

It looks to be Nylon Multifiliment to me. WireCare in the US has it but I am not sure about the UK.


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_It looks to be Nylon Multifiliment to me. WireCare in the US has it but I am not sure about the UK._

 

That stuff looks gorgeous, although Edwood had stated on one of the first pages that it's a real nuisance to work with. It's also much more expensive. Oh well


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Since Rat shack had such a nice deal on KSC75s I got an extra one to mod. Just finished this one up. Features 24ga. silver plated copper in teflon in a litz braid, a Switchcraft gold plated mini and Cardas solder. Covered with two layers of flex.


----------



## Tsappis

Made couple of these today. Cable is standard coax and plugs are Neutrik's. 

 After the first pic I added some heatshrink over the inner part. You can see it coming beneath the plug in the second picture. 
 Haven't plugged it in yet so no idea about how it sounds. Upcoming: MH w/ TREAD and Crossfeed in a custom made wooden enclosure (if I don't screw it up, that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Inside pic
Outside pic


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tsappis* 
_Made couple of these today. Cable is standard coax and plugs are Neutrik's. 

 After the first pic I added some heatshrink over the inner part. You can see it coming beneath the plug in the second picture. 
 Haven't plugged it in yet so no idea about how it sounds. Upcoming: MH w/ TREAD and Crossfeed in a custom made wooden enclosure (if I don't screw it up, that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Inside pic
Outside pic_

 

I don't know if it's possible to change now, but it looks like in your first picture that you didn't heat up pad enough and the solder didn't flow well. I would try reheating it so that the solder flows around the connection.


----------



## Tsappis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_I don't know if it's possible to change now, but it looks like in your first picture that you didn't heat up pad enough and the solder didn't flow well. I would try reheating it so that the solder flows around the connection._

 

Perhaps you're right but the picture isn't sharp enough to make further conclusions. I tried to solder it properly and I think the picture makes it look worse than it really is. After all, this was my fifth pair of cables. But I agree, it looks awful in the pic


----------



## MdRex

1.5m Klotz GY107 Instrument Cable
 Canare F-09 

 Dark Silver


----------



## mb3k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *niietzshe* 
_I am just starting my first cable mod, mainly because I'm modding a piece of audio equipment that I want to have nice cables on.
 I've decided to use 9mm Lok's for the phono plugs as I think they look quite pro. And an 8.5mm audio grade coaxial cable. Now I just need some braiding to finish it off. Can anyone tell my what kind of braid this is, as I'm finding it hard, especially on UK sites to find such nice looking braid:




 The type would be good, a product name better, but if any of you can point me in the direction of an online retailer who sells that stuff that would be great!!!

 Thanks for any help you can give.
 Niietzshe_

 

I love those Lok's... I got some LOK Rhodium's coming my way also


----------



## Jam_Master_J

*Shielded Mini cable*
 Canare F12 x 2
 Mogami 2534 mic wire
 Nylon covering
 Heatshrink

 Unfortunately I don't have anything that needs a mini cable anymore


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jam_Master_J* 
_*Shielded Mini cable*
 Canare F12 x 2
 Mogami 2534 mic wire
 Nylon covering
 Heatshrink

 Unfortunately I don't have anything that needs a mini cable anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

Nice, how's the Mogami treating you? I might pick some up just to experiment with.

 Here's my offering...

 10' of blue Canare GS-6
 2 Neutrik 1/4th Mono plugs


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_Nice, how's the Mogami treating you? I might pick some up just to experiment with._

 

Quite good. It fills out the Canare F12s very well and is rather rugged. It's also easy to work with.


----------



## FallenAngel

The Koss Monsters have just got a makeover in 22AWG 99.999% Pure Silver, some colour on the HD414 pads, and because of my recent experience with Tangent's intersting but horribly tiny to solder PINT a Vishay Dale 75Ohm SMC resistor.

 Sound wise, they went from nice, warm and bassy to Incredible! Very detailed, the highs ring, the bass packs a serious punch, for lack of a better word, they're just perfect. I feel proud to have them hanging beside my MS-2s.











 For anybody with KSC75 I would definitly suggest trying Silver on them, they sound incredible with it, and I got mine very cheap here http://www.vt4c.com/shop/program/mai...d=4&group_id=3


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Here are some better pics of my beyer recable. kin0kin took the shot and even made a nice background from it.






 Backgrounds











Go here for the full res background


----------



## hembergler

_Wow_ those look absolutely incredible.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *niietzshe* 
_I am just starting my first cable mod, mainly because I'm modding a piece of audio equipment that I want to have nice cables on.
 I've decided to use 9mm Lok's for the phono plugs as I think they look quite pro. And an 8.5mm audio grade coaxial cable. Now I just need some braiding to finish it off. Can anyone tell my what kind of braid this is, as I'm finding it hard, especially on UK sites to find such nice looking braid:




 The type would be good, a product name better, but if any of you can point me in the direction of an online retailer who sells that stuff that would be great!!!

 Thanks for any help you can give.
 Niietzshe_

 

From what I gather, some people have achieved a comparable look using shoelaces. Obviously you would have length limitations with those.


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Owen Bartley* 
_From what I gather, some people have achieved a comparable look using shoelaces. Obviously you would have length limitations with those._

 

What a great idea. I might have to try that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh... and 1,500th post!


----------



## hoosterw

I found it time to upgrade my mini to mini.





 I think it came out quite good. High performance Switchcrafts, 0.4mm silver cores.

 This mini to mini is ultra flexible and heavy duty. For extreme durability by in-/out plugging nickel tip Switchcraft would be advised over a goldplated tip.
 But I choose for goldplated performance tips.

 Happy listening and don't forget to upgrade!!

 Hans


----------



## Lostlamb

Here are some pics of my re-cabled K501s. 

 It's 3 wire braided, PTFE, silver plated copper, with a passive shielding. It was a beach to sheath my braided wires through the shielding. It's a bit heavy with the braided tin shielding, but it really feels like quality, with lots of heft in it. Overall, I think I have a bit more bass and the soundstage is a bit more expansive. Terminated with Neutrik connector.

 First pic, raw material.





 second pic finished product.





 Another one...





 next project is to re-cable my ATH-FC7, KSC75, and DT880. Fun!


----------



## hembergler

Looks like a pretty thick cable, is it at all heavy?


----------



## mb3k

Just finished these 18cm RCA cables tonight.
 Techflex Reflex Carbon Fiber Sleeving, HGA IC-3 silver wire braid, LOK Rhodium RCA's, with a touch of Cardas Quadeutectic solder.


----------



## Lostlamb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_Looks like a pretty thick cable, is it at all heavy?_

 

Not that bad at all. It's a bit heavy, but since I'm never hardly more than 2-3ft away from my source it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* 
_Just finished these 18cm RCA cables tonight.
 Techflex Reflex Carbon Fiber Sleeving, HGA IC-3 silver wire braid, LOK Rhodium RCA's, with a touch of Cardas Quadeutectic solder.








_

 

Snazzy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like that type of techflex.


----------



## rokk

This is a 'cheapo' DIY cable i made for my mothers system,
 It's braided AWG 24 copper wire, in teflon tubing covered with tinplated copper mesh and transparent heatshrink. 
 Terminated with Neutrik goldplated RCA-plugs.




 Total cost for a pair of 0,5m Cables was about $10 since i had alot of material around from old projects.

 Far from the best but surely an upgrade from the thin stock cables.

 And my own cables for use with my portable headphone amp:






 4x 32 AWG silverplated copper cable braided, termination is neutriks.


----------



## cantsleep

nothing fancy. just ksc75 recabled with grado stock cable. eliminated the Y because it tangles too much..


----------



## mb3k

Freshly made...
 Neutrik mini's with IC-3 pure silver braid:

 Bare naked:





 There's some heatshrink on the inside of the connector










 Sounds great


----------



## MrMajestic2

30cm Interconnect Cable
 Neutrik NP2X-B Tele 6.35mm
 Neutrik RCA (Unknown Model)
 Gotham Cable GAC-2 Double Shielded Microphone Cable
 Polyester Sleeving
 My first try ever at making a cable of any kind. Needed an interconnect from my E-MU 1820 AudioDock to my BT928 headphone amp.


----------



## Buzzerbro

I put these cables together this week.

*Sub amp interconnect*: Made with mil. Spec three conductor shielded cable that has stranded silver plated copper wire with teflon insulation. I picked up the connectors at a local electronics shop for $1.50/pair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (they don't have any more though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



 



*Ipod line out*: Made with mil. Spec 22 AWG stranded silver plated copper wire with teflon insulation.


----------



## hoosterw

Well I just finished another mini to RCA with the all desired WBT next gen Ag's.

 I find the Y-splitt very well done. Still thinking about another solution though.





 Hope you'll like it.

 Hans.


----------



## hembergler

Beautiful y-split, very well done. I like the idea of putting heatshrink all the way through it... I might have to steal that.


----------



## hoosterw

Well you are welcome. I think I found the trick of the Y-splitt.
 This is even better!






 Someday I'll let you in on the secret.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* 
_Freshly made...
 Neutrik mini's with IC-3 pure silver braid:

 Bare naked:





_

 

very nice picture and cable. Beautiful.


----------



## RnB180

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hoosterw* 
_Well you are welcome. I think I found the trick of the Y-splitt.
 This is even better!


 Someday I'll let you in on the secret. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 do you recycle the jacket and use them on the leads


----------



## hoosterw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_do you recycle the jacket and use them on the leads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hi Myo. Well be honest the Y-splitt is the ........!

 And often it ruins the capacitive characteristics of the cable and that is the worst that can happen. It ruins the cable!

 Now we are lucky, we are working with relatively short cables so capacity is less important. But for the true audiophile it will be noticed.

 Like Turbo says, it has all to do with propagation of electrons through a conductor and that is only influenced by three factors, thought up by three nice fellows (European by the way  ):

 Ohm Impedance
 Henry Inductance
 Farad Capacity

 (please forgive me my typo's)

 Rgds Hans.


----------



## skudmunky

1/4 to 1/8 adapter for my SR225, Neutrik plugs and copper wire.






 Excuse the poor photography, my room is to dark.


----------



## cantsleep

well, since no one is uploading anything..


----------



## JaGWiRE

Anybody used PHOENIX GOLD ZPR9 yet? I am considering getting a cable done with them, they are really nice looking connectors. If you have, feel free to post a pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Didn't see anything when I searched.

 Oh, and is 2 feet cable fine for components stacked ontop of eachother. I.E. dvd player ontop of vintage marantz reciever? RCA-RCA.


----------



## hembergler

Ugh, looking through this thread reminds me, I haven't made anything for an entire month! I need new parts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And JaG, I'd go with the Neutrik ProFi's if you were going to spend a good ~$15 on connectors. On the cheap, I'd go with the Neutrik NYS352G's, which are only a buck a piece. I've been using them, and they're a snap to solder and use, and I think they look pretty good.


----------



## mb3k

Brand new, fresh off the iron.
 Same parts as my other cables, except this one is using 4-wire braid silver wire.
 Many pics...





 Overview. The wire braid inside has been covered in a full length of heatshrink to make it fatter which makes the techflex cover look fuller and better.





 There's heatshrink on each piece of techflex plus the larger one that covers all three techflex pieces.





 Close-up of the Rhodium LOK's





 No heatshrink showing outside, clean cut.





 The Neutrik mini hole had to be widened with a Unibit #1


----------



## hembergler

Ah yes, the Neutriks with the smaller entry are a bit of a nuisance to fit the cable through. But, once you get that part done, they're very nice to solder, and they're not massive like the F12s.


----------



## JaGWiRE

Any comments on the Neutriks that are grounded (the profi)? The theory seems really nice, and although not the most beautiful, they do look like they would work nicely.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JaGWiRE* 
_Any comments on the Neutriks that are grounded (the profi)? The theory seems really nice, and although not the most beautiful, they do look like they would work nicely._

 

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=181296


----------



## hembergler

Looks good, those are Switchcraft connectors?


----------



## hoosterw

Yes indeed switchcraft.
 Thanks for the nice comments.

 Hans.


----------



## InSides

This is my contribution - PTFE insulated copper, PTFE tubing, Oehlbach Hyper Cut RCA, Neutrik TRS.






 Wiring and purpose explained here.


----------



## internecine

Do any of you have concerns about making stereo RCAs that do not use the shield as the ground?

 I like the idea of using quad star cable to make a set of stereo RCAs using a pair of blue and white wire for signal and ground per channel.

 But i read that to make a balanced connection the cable should use twisted signal wires and use the shield as the ground for both channels.

 Do any of you have experiance making stereo RCAs both ways and have the unbalanced cables shown any more noise that the balanced ones.

 balanced info:

http://www.rane.com/note110.html

http://www.rane.com/note151.html


----------



## hoosterw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *internecine* 
_Do any of you have concerns about making stereo RCAs that do not use the shield as the ground?

 I like the idea of using quad star cable to make a set of stereo RCAs using a pair of blue and white wire for signal and ground per channel.

 But i read that to make a balanced connection the cable should use twisted signal wires and use the shield as the ground for both channels.

 Do any of you have experiance making stereo RCAs both ways and have the unbalanced cables shown any more noise that the balanced ones.

 balanced info:

http://www.rane.com/note110.html

http://www.rane.com/note151.html_

 

Hi, As you may know I manufacture cables myself. Here are my experiences and methods I use. (and ofcours all is my opinion but sofar my cables have never been rated to have a bad performance)

 All my cables use twisted signal wires, whether unbalanced or not. It seems (and I experience this with my own ears) that twisted cables have a good influence on the frequency characteristics of the cable which is established by the positive influence from twisting to the capacitive value.

 The single return lead is always in the middle around which the signal wires are twisted.

 For longer cables in environments where a lot of radiation/disturbance etc can take place I use a braided shielding to cover the cable and this shielding is connected to the earth at 1 (one) side only and preferable the ground at the component where the signal originates from (e.g. pre-amp, iPod).

 It is also my experience that for short(-er) distances unbalanced versus balanced shows very little to no difference. This is also logical sine balanced was created for professional application and thus longer distances on stage and in studio's for example.

 I hope this is of some help to you.

 Hans


----------



## Voodoochile

Please keep the posting in this thread limited to pics and info of your personal DIY cable projects.


----------



## phergus_25

*[size=small]1/4" -> 1/8" Adaptor[/size]*

 26ga silver plated copper
 rat shack ends
 black multifiliment







 This is my first cable.


----------



## crazyzhang

All the cables or adaptor were diyed by myself before.
 『pics were also taken before!』


----------



## phergus_25

Here are my first two cables with proper supplies.

 mini->RCA 
 Orange 26 ga silver coated copper
 Clear heat shrink and black tech flex























 Mini-Mini
 Orange 26ga SCC
 4 strad braid covered with black tech flex






 So how did I do?


----------



## hembergler

For some of your first cables, those are really excellent. Job well done


----------



## Electro Point

Just finished these.

 Rat shack RCA plugs, clear sleeve pure copper wire


----------



## hembergler

Ooh, I me likes. Where'd you get the wire?


----------



## Electro Point

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_Ooh, I me likes. Where'd you get the wire?_

 

Its 16-18 gauge wiring, forgot the exact size. 
 It was in a 60 feet spool I had, Not sure about the brand but its sort of generic wiring. Though it sounds great! All I can say when I hook them up is BIG soundstage and more depth in the music.


----------



## skyline889

If I wanted to wrap the a whole cable in heatshrink, where would I buy it from and how would I do it? Also I would prefer to buy it from somewhere that sells some nice techflex as well so I can combine shipping. Thanks! 

 BTW about how much would it cost to buy about 18ft of techflex and heatshrink?


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* 
_If I wanted to wrap the a whole cable in heatshrink, where would I buy it from and how would I do it? Also I would prefer to buy it from somewhere that sells some nice techflex as well so I can combine shipping. Thanks! 

 BTW about how much would it cost to buy about 18ft of techflex and heatshrink?_

 

http://www4.head-fi.org/forums/showt...threadid=52657


----------



## skyline889

Thanks for the link


----------



## hembergler

Keep in mind that this is the gallery, which is for displaying your work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That said, for heatshrink, use a heat gun; it's far better than a hair dryer or open flame or anything else.

 I'd just use the RCAs you already have, I'm sure they're fine


----------



## jbloudg20

Power cable using 12gauge(I believe) Monster speaker cable and Hubbel 3 prong to Schurter IEC.


----------



## JaGWiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbloudg20* 
_Power cable using 12gauge(I believe) Monster speaker cable and Hubbel 3 prong to Schurter IEC.







_

 

 Red! Red! It's hurting my eyes. Did you go with red to cover up the blood you got on it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. J/k.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* 
_Brand new, fresh off the iron.
 Same parts as my other cables, except this one is using 4-wire braid silver wire.
 Many pics...






 Overview. The wire braid inside has been covered in a full length of heatshrink to make it fatter which makes the techflex cover look fuller and better.





 There's heatshrink on each piece of techflex plus the larger one that covers all three techflex pieces.





 Close-up of the Rhodium LOK's





 No heatshrink showing outside, clean cut.





 The Neutrik mini hole had to be widened with a Unibit #1_

 

What Neutrik connector were you using? They have a 6mm entry one, which would make it easier for larger cables, unless you're already using it, really nice cable btw.


----------



## hembergler

That looks to be the 4mm one. Otherwise I don't think there would have been a need to drill it. The 6mm is surprisingly large.


----------



## mb3k

I believe it's the 4mm one. I actually didn't know there was a larger-entry plug.
 Thanks for the comment!


----------



## hembergler

Aha! I ordered 3 things, 1 from Canada, 2 for various states, and they all arrived today. That made me happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I recabled my last pair of KSC75's with 26 AWG silver-plater copper /w teflon insulation. (courtesy of navships) The litz isn't flawless, but nonetheless, I'm still pretty proud of it. It's terminated in a Neutrik mini.


----------



## rsabo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbloudg20* 
_Power cable using 12gauge(I believe) Monster speaker cable and Hubbel 3 prong to Schurter IEC.







_

 

Wow, pretty slick looking. Nice job.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbloudg20* 
_Power cable using 12gauge(I believe) Monster speaker cable and Hubbel 3 prong to Schurter IEC.







_

 

That's one fatty powercord, was it hard to solder? Looks nice!


 Got a question about some parts. Is this a good price for Reflex Techflex? I don't really need the clear techflex they bundle it with and would rather buy it buy the foot so I could buy a twenty ft spool, but I can't seem to find any place else that sells both heatshrink and the Carbon Techflex.

http://cableorganizer.com/reflex/

 BTW, do you guys know what kind of sleeving this is?


----------



## [AK]Zip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* 
_That's one fatty powercord, was it hard to solder? Looks nice!


 Got a question about some parts. Is this a good price for Reflex Techflex? I don't really need the clear techflex they bundle it with and would rather buy it buy the foot so I could buy a twenty ft spool, but I can't seem to find any place else that sells both heatshrink and the Carbon Techflex.

http://cableorganizer.com/reflex/

 BTW, do you guys know what kind of sleeving this is?



_

 

Sleeving on the power cable or on the XLR cable? That was from the DFW meet. I got to look at that whole setup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Alex-


----------



## skyline889

.


----------



## JaGWiRE

Looks like flame retardent white streaker techflex to me.


----------



## hembergler

I just recabled my recabled KSC75's that had StarQuad. The mini connector kept shorting out the right channel, and in general it was just too heavy. So, I replaced it with a longer mini StarQuad cable, and soldering the mini correctly this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's the one big happy family...






 (mini StarQuad, stock, SPC)


----------



## hembergler

Total length: a little over 1 meter each
 23 AWG 99.999% Silver in teflon tubing for signal
 26 AWG SPC copper for ground
 Copper braid
 Nylon multifilament
 Neutrik ProFi
 Cardas QuadEutectic solder

 Lessons learned:
 -Nylon multifilament is hard to work with
 -Copper braids are hard to work with
 -Feeding a copper braid through nylon multifilment is excessively hard
 -Silver is more malleable than I thought
 -Feeding 1 meter of 23 AWG silver into a 22 AWG teflon tube by hand... is a dumb idea
 -Neutrik ProFis are awesome
 -Cardas solder is very easy to work with


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_Lessons learned:
 -Nylon multifilament is hard to work with_

 

Why do you think that? I have use nilon multifilament for my cables and it easy to work with. I use a sharp scissors to cut and then use a lighter to melt the end just a bit so it doesn't come loose.

 I do't think it is hard at all.


----------



## hembergler

Well, it frayed at the ends a bit, but nothing too bad, it doesn't expand, and it's harder to bunch up to move out of the way. I think the main reason why I found it so hard, was trying to shove 1 meter of a copper braid through it. My dad had to help me on the first interconnect, and the second one took me 40-odd minutes by myself. I think I just ordered it one size too small, but if you press down on it now, you can definately feel that it's loose.


----------



## JaGWiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_Total length: a little over 1 meter each
 23 AWG 99.99% Silver in teflon tubing for signal
 26 AWG SPC copper for ground
 Copper braid
 Nylon multifilament
 Neutrik ProFi
 Cardas QuadEutectic solder

 Lessons learned:
 -Nylon multifilament is hard to work with
 -Copper braids are hard to work with
 -Feeding a copper braid through nylon multifilment is excessively hard
 -Silver is more malleable than I thought
 -Feeding 1 meter of 23 AWG silver into a 22 AWG teflon tube by hand... is a dumb idea
 -Neutrik ProFis are awesome
 -Cardas solder is very easy to work with_

 

 Hell yeah, Pro-fi's own!

 My cable made by grand enigma :
http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y22...t=all#imgAnch6


----------



## jbloudg20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JaGWiRE* 
_Hell yeah, Pro-fi's own!

 My cable made by grand enigma :
http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y22...t=all#imgAnch6_

 

Why do you feel the need to post another user's photobucket gallery? This is the DIY cable thread.


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_Well, it frayed at the ends a bit, but nothing too bad, it doesn't expand, and it's harder to bunch up to move out of the way. I think the main reason why I found it so hard, was trying to shove 1 meter of a copper braid through it. My dad had to help me on the first interconnect, and the second one took me 40-odd minutes by myself. I think I just ordered it one size too small, but if you press down on it now, you can definately feel that it's loose._

 

the easiest way to do that is inserting a single wire, cheap one.
 THen you secure the end of that wire to the copper braid or whatever you want to put inside the nilon braid. Then simply pull gently all the way through.


----------



## hembergler

I was thinking of something along those lines, but I didn't have the necessary materials. I might stock up on some cheap mini StarQuad solely for doing that though, since it seems like that would work very effectively.


----------



## skyline889

.


----------



## hembergler

What else?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_Lessons learned:
 -Nylon multifilament is hard to work with
 -Copper braids are hard to work with
 -Feeding a copper braid through nylon multifilment is excessively hard
 -Silver is more malleable than I thought
 -Feeding 1 meter of 23 AWG silver into a 22 AWG teflon tube by hand... is a dumb idea
 -Neutrik ProFis are awesome
 -Cardas solder is very easy to work with_

 

Nice work hembergler! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I pretty much agree with everything you said here. Nylon multifilament is a little more difficult that your standard techflex. Second time around it will be a lot easier for you though. 

 Something you can try with the copper braid is wrapping a piece of electrical tape around the end that you're feeding, you'll get a lot less resistance. 1 meter of a one gauge difference between conductor and tubing usually works out okay, you'll get a bit of resistance at the end but it's possible. You can always get the presleeved stuff but it's usually twice as expensive. 

 I agree the ProFi is a great connector. Very nice secure feel when you plug it in and you don't have to deal with any locking barrel nonsense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also great is Cardas solder. Note that Cardas just recently released a lead-free version due to the new regulations, which is slightly more $ than the regular, FWIW.


----------



## hembergler

Thanks for the compliment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did that electrical tape trick, it helped, but it was still hard. The main problem was the copper wouldn't stay taught. My dad got it to work (with difficulty) pretty quickly, but by myself it was really hard.

 As for the silver + teflon, for the 2nd cable I found four feet of 20 AWG teflon which went on marvelously. The 22 AWG teflon took me... oh... 90 minutes? It was really hard, especially since I was pretty tired when I worked on it, so my hands weren't too steady and I kinked up the silver far more than I would have wanted to.

 I still might try some locking barrel RCAs, simply because I haven't had any experiance with them. They also might be nice for a new 0404 breakout cable, since there is a decent amount of stress on it, at least the way I have things set up. (although I have yet to think of a better solution)


----------



## hembergler

My two latest.

 23 AWG solid silver braided with 26 AWG SPC
 Nylon Multifilament
 Neutrik minis

 (bad photo so I resized to make it almost acceptable





 This one is for my Emu 0404. I've decided I want the 2 inputs the stock breakout cable has rather than my own, so I made this 1/4th mono -> RCA. I was originally going to use GS6, but then I realized I save about 10 ft. by just using StarQuad, since it already has 4 conductors. I also got to work with the adhesive heatshrink, and attempted to pinch it. It didn't come out perfectly, but I think I got better on the second one.

 Canare StarQuad
 2x 1/4th mono Neutrik plug
 2x Neutrik RCA
 TechFlex
 Adhesive heatshrink!


----------



## silmaauki

I have made some other cables but this is my first attemt on recabling. I am really happy with the result. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 As you see this time I did not use the green techflex.




 But of course I used my own tag.


----------



## internecine

Y splitt problem solved at least for me. 

 parts express to the rescue once again.

http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage....nd&dotd=072406


----------



## mb3k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *internecine* 
_Y splitt problem solved at least for me. 

 parts express to the rescue once again.

http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage....nd&dotd=072406



_

 

Thanks a ton, I've been looking for these for a while now


----------



## strid3r

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *silmaauki* 
_I have made some other cables but this is my first attemt on recabling. I am really happy with the result. http://personal.inet.fi/koti/silmaauki/DIY/DT531.png
 As you see this time I did not use the green techflex.
 [IMG]http://personal.inet.fi/koti/silmaauki/DIY/DT531_b.png
 But of course I used my own tag.[img]images/smilies/http://hfimage.head-fi.org/smilies/newsmiles/blink.gif 
 http://personal.inet.fi/koti/silmaauki/DIY/DT531_c.png[/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


What kind of cable did you go with? Any improvements in the sound? Great job btw. [img]http://www.head-fi.org/forums/images/smilies/http://hfimage.head-fi.org/smilies/cool.gif_


----------



## TheRH

If you are shopping at www.wirecare.com, use these https://www.wirecare.com/wirecarephp...hp?prodline=ET .

 RH


----------



## silmaauki

strid3r.

 Wires are silver plated copper with teflon insulation. It is either 24 or 22 agw (can't remember exactly what I have in my 'store'.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Four wires braided together.

 I cannot tell you about the improments since the original cable on these babies was broken a couple of months ago. But they do Rock and Roll.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: The speaker cable end pants that Wirecare sells DO NOT shrink. They are not very easy to use.


----------



## TheRH

Oh really I did not know, that I just saw them them the last time I ordered from wirecare.

 RH


----------



## bperboy

Here are some cables I made for my DAC101 here:


----------



## silmaauki

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strid3r* 
_Any improvements in the sound?_

 

Now that I have paid some more attention to this issue I feel like there is a change. The old description - groovalizer - is not accurate any more. The lows have been tamed a bit and the highs are slightly more present. This is hard to believe by myself. Could this be the result of recabling?

 I have now compared these to my DT880 (pre 2005) and Grado RS1 (with ported Z-flats). I almost like DT 531 over 880's.


----------



## JaGWiRE

Bper, are those canare connectors covered up with some black heatshrink (I think it's heatshrink or something?)


----------



## hembergler

Looks like it.

 I'm so happy some people other than me have been doing stuff, I was getting all worried after no one posted for about a week.


----------



## n_maher

Here's a picture of two cables I made recently:






 The one that you can see all of is a power umbilical cord using Neutrik Speakon connectors and the other is an AC power cord that uses a traditional 3-prong AC plug at the wall end and a Neutrik Powercon connector at the amp. 

 Nate


----------



## TheRH

Could you post pics on how you wired the Neutrik Speakon connector?

 RH


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RH Customs* 
_Could you post pics on how you wired the Neutrik Speakon connector?

 RH_

 

Do you want the cable connector or the chassic connector. The cable might be somewhat difficult to show since it's rather tight in there once it's all put together. But if you just want pictures of one disassembled I can do that, I have more of them


----------



## bperboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JaGWiRE* 
_Bper, are those canare connectors covered up with some black heatshrink (I think it's heatshrink or something?)_

 

Yes, I used the Canare narrow profile RCAs and the 1/4 inch plug and the rcas are covered in black heatshrink to keep the techflex from shifting too much, mostly because I didn't feel like JBWelding the techflex!


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bperboy* 
_mostly because I didn't feel like JBWelding the techflex!_

 

Next time, if you feel like it, try running the techflex all the way inside the jack and use the crimp to hold the techflex in place. It'll allow you a bit more freedom when it comes to whether or not you want to use heatshrink. I'm not saying your cables look bad (they do not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) just that you shouldn't feel like you _have_ to use shrink.


----------



## bperboy

Yeah, I've done that before too, but I've got about 15 more cables in the works, and I really don't mind the look of the Techflex. I've got a switchbox in the making, and it is going to be for AB testing, so I need output cables also from all my amps! Lotsa cables!


----------



## JaGWiRE

Are canare connectors considered the best bang for your buck connectors? I'm beginning to not care so much about using wbt's or whatever as they are expensive, and I see a lot of people are using canare w/ starquad and stuff in this thread.


----------



## TheRH

Cable connector. 

 RH


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JaGWiRE* 
_Are canare connectors considered the best bang for your buck connectors? I'm beginning to not care so much about using wbt's or whatever as they are expensive, and I see a lot of people are using canare w/ starquad and stuff in this thread._

 

Try them out and see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RH Customs* 
_Cable connector. 

 RH_

 

No photo


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_No photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think he's asking me to provide a picture of the Neutrik Speakon cable connector 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## hembergler

rofl, I just woke up when I wrote that. Silly me.


----------



## TheRH

A pic, lol. 

 RH


----------



## TheRH

A pic of my first DIY cables.

 10 gauge twisted pair with Carbon Techflex.





















 RH


----------



## mb3k

RH Customs, sweet bananas... do you have a scope?


----------



## TheRH

Scope, What do you mean? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RH


----------



## mb3k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RH Customs* 
_Scope, What do you mean? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RH_

 

oscilloscope


----------



## TheRH

Nope, but a buddy of mine does.

 RH


----------



## cantsleep

took a while..


----------



## skyline889

Holy mother of god cantsleep! How long did that take to finish?


----------



## JaGWiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* 
_Holy mother of god cantsleep! How long did that take to finish?_

 

 Took him all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## skyline889

Should've known...


----------



## Awk.Pine

Curse you, head-fi. I suspect this isn't my first sleepless night due to you. Inspiration struck while I was falling asleep, so I had to follow through with it.

 My first interconnect:






 Yup. ~22 gauge speaker wire, braided, with bare ends stuck into the RCA jacks. It's actually better than my $10 DJ interconnects. That's not saying much, but ... wow. How can this be? I'm confused. But, I need sleep. Maybe that's it. Yes. Sleep.


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JaGWiRE* 
_Took him all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Can't wait to get them._

 

actually i made a few more for my friends so.. 
 yeah.. took me a while..


----------



## JaGWiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cantsleep* 
_actually i made a few more for my friends so.. 
 yeah.. took me a while.._

 

 Yeah, sorry. Hope you enjoy yourself on vacation in Peru 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## hembergler

My latest...

 Blue Canare Starquad (not that you could ever tell)
 Neutrik RCAs/Neutrik mini
 Nylon multifilament
 Lots of heatshrink (I think the y-joint ended with 4-5 layers)


----------



## mb3k

Thick cable Hembergler. I just got some nylon too, it makes the cable seem more elegant than Techflex.


----------



## hembergler

The photo makes it appear a little bigger than it actually is, but not by much. If you press down on it, you can feel theres some empty space between the cable and the nylon. As for the y-joint, I lacked the proper size of 3:1 heatshrink, so I ended up using lots of 2:1.


----------



## mb3k

Ahh I see, you must of gotten bigger than 1/4" nylon?
 The 1/4" fits the GS-6 and StarQuad just right, maybe a little little bit loose.

 Anyways, I've decided to put up a 'before' pic of the Profi RCA's I just received this past week... It's going to be cable mania in the near future:












 Woot woot for Profi's, Boo boo for the small fortune it costed.


----------



## hembergler

I see 22. *does out the math*

 Wow, that was quite an investment for _just_ RCA connectors. My orders are usually ~$150 (including shipping) for all sorts of stuff. I wish I had income. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and I was using 3/8th" nylon. I'll be getting 1/4th on my next order


----------



## skaelin

VERY short mini-to-mini. 4-conductors, 4-nines silver + teflon. This was not easy to make!


----------



## phergus_25




----------



## skaelin

Nice job phergus_25!


 What wire are you using? Are you starting with a 4-wire Litz braid and then separating each L and R run into twisted pairs? Also, what kind of Techflex is that? Nice looking cable dude!


----------



## grandenigma1

mmmmm RCA plugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... mine dont seem to look as neet just laying here as yours though...


----------



## phergus_25

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skaelin* 
_Nice job phergus_25!


 What wire are you using? Are you starting with a 4-wire Litz braid and then separating each L and R run into twisted pairs? Also, what kind of Techflex is that? Nice looking cable dude!_

 

yea, just 4 braided then seperated for a ground per phone. 
 The tech flex is from red co, tho next time I'm thinking blue wire, and white tech flex
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Wire is 26 ga silver coated copper, orange coating.
 Thanks for the complement.
 -greg


----------



## TheRH

Enigma, are those Eichmann plugs? If so that is a alot of cashola.

 RH


----------



## hembergler

Those are Eichmann bronze bullets with a different housing. Purchased in bulk the price isn't all that bad.

 *Edit* they're gold not bronze


----------



## grandenigma1

In bulk the Gold Bullet plugs with custom metal housings like I got end up costing about the price of the Profis when bought retail... so not too bad.


----------



## TheRH

Wow, where do you purchase that many in bulk?

 RH


----------



## Qsilver2001

mb3k, grandenigma1.
 Those are really hell lotta of rcas ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Qsilver2001* 
_mb3k, grandenigma1.
 Those are really hell lotta of rcas ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL_

 

That was my first order... on to my 4th now


----------



## mb3k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_That was my first order... on to my 4th now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Luckily for me, that's all the RCA's I need for now. You're clearly insane.


----------



## VR6ofpain

My new RA mini interconnect for my portable rig (SlimX and PIMETA in case logic bag). I actually used some old parachute cord for the covering, pulled the cotton out from inside and ran the wire inside it. Works very well.


----------



## hoosterw

I had been thinking about this for a long, long time and finally I did it!!!
 I build myself a 999,9 (ppm) Gold cable.

 Found a special company selling gold wire (guranteed purity) and ordered the precious goods. 0,4mm gold 1,5meter. My wife will kill me if she ever finds out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The soldering was hard, the gold tends to be melted and driven out by the tin and lead. So fast and as 'cold' as possible soldering.

 Teflon insulation and Venhaus winding technique.










 And now everybody will scream: How does it sound????
 Well nothing like I ever heard before! 
 The overall soundstage is so stable, nothing stands out or dissapears in the background. The whole frequency range is so in balance, it is unbelievable.
 I really had to get used to it, so easy is the cable. At first you think you miss a lot, untill you discover that you hear a lot more.
 I used a test CD track with a frequency sweep and compared a silver cable. You could really hear the silver drop of at 40Hz wheras the gold kept going under 35Hz before it died. In the highs the silver tended to ring a little. The gold kept absolutely neutral. In the high the drop off was the same (at 14.5kHz it started goin down and at 16 it was dead quiet) but that is probably due to my ears. The sweep with the gold did not 'move' up and down as much as the silver did.
 I listened this both in WAV, Apple Lossless and 320k VBR but that last was hardly accepteable, you could really hear the difference.

 Some will call me nuts but I just register what my ears tell me.

 Hans.


----------



## phergus_25

Im not trying to argue or anything, and I think that its pretty awsome that you went for it. But isnt the conductivity of gold lower than that of silver. I would guess that that means the gold colors the sound, in a good way from what you heard.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -greg
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hoosterw* 
_I had been thinking about this for a long, long time and finally I did it!!!
 I build myself a 999,9 (ppm) Gold cable.

 Found a special company selling gold wire (guranteed purity) and ordered the precious goods. 0,4mm gold 1,5meter. My wife will kill me if she ever finds out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The soldering was hard, the gold tends to be melted and driven out by the tin and lead. So fast and as 'cold' as possible soldering.

 Teflon insulation and Venhaus winding technique.










 And now everybody will scream: How does it sound????
 Well nothing like I ever heard before! 
 The overall soundstage is so stable, nothing stands out or dissapears in the background. The whole frequency range is so in balance, it is unbelievable.
 I really had to get used to it, so easy is the cable. At first you think you miss a lot, untill you discover that you hear a lot more.
 I used a test CD track with a frequency sweep and compared a silver cable. You could really hear the silver drop of at 40Hz wheras the gold kept going under 35Hz before it died. In the highs the silver tended to ring a little. The gold kept absolutely neutral. In the high the drop off was the same (at 14.5kHz it started goin down and at 16 it was dead quiet) but that is probably due to my ears. The sweep with the gold did not 'move' up and down as much as the silver did.
 I listened this both in WAV, Apple Lossless and 320k VBR but that last was hardly accepteable, you could really hear the difference.

 Some will call me nuts but I just register what my ears tell me.

 Hans._


----------



## TheRH

That is true, but the difference is only 7%, I'm not sure about you, but I can't hear 7% difference.

 RH


----------



## mikemacwillie

So how much was the wire?


----------



## EdipisReks

i've done some cannibalization before, but this is the first cable i've made completely from scratch. 
















 it's yellow Canare L-4E6S covered in black techflex with a Canare F-12 mini and a Neutrik locking 1/4" jack. it sure beats my ratshack adapter, but it's a bit heavy. if i had it to do over again i would make the cable a little longer and use smaller connectors. i also might have chosen to not use techflex, as it's a bit of a pain. oh well, live and learn. it meets my needs. i need to decide what i want to make next, as making it was a lot of fun!


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EdipisReks* 
_














_

 

simple looks. i like it


----------



## EdipisReks

thanks!


----------



## VR6ofpain

Made a 1/4"-to-3.5mm converter. Used 4 leads of silver coated copper in teflon, and did two layers of PET. I never tried it before. It actually adds a lot of bulk to the cable, which is nice...plus the red below the carbon looks sweet.


----------



## cantsleep

rca to rca and dt880


----------



## xaudiox

hi cantsleep,

 nice work, i really like the rca to rca. how much does it cost you?


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xaudiox* 
_hi cantsleep,

 nice work, i really like the rca to rca. how much does it cost you?_

 

thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ~$15?


----------



## Hevimees

Here's a subwoofer cable I made a while ago. Made with Tasker C850 cable, ViaBlue Redline nylon braid and cheapo RCA-connectors from Biltema 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 I've also made interconnect cables that are otherwise identical to this one, but have better quality RCA-plugs (locking WBT-clones, from Biltema of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## cantsleep

wasn't easy to make. might have been easier and better looking if it were a little bit longer..
 anyways, here is my machine gun ohms adapter, 3 in one


----------



## hembergler

Now that, is awesome cantsleep. I was actually thinking of making something like that. Which resistors did you use?

 Nice work to you too Hevimees, I love the sleeving.


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_Now that, is awesome cantsleep. I was actually thinking of making something like that. Which resistors did you use?

 Nice work to you too Hevimees, I love the sleeving._

 

thank you. it contains 68ohms, 100ohms, and 220ohms


----------



## mb3k

Cantsleep,
 That thing is a beast, I've never seen anything like that before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Hmmm, what exactly is an ohms-adapter?


----------



## Hevimees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_Now that, is awesome cantsleep. I was actually thinking of making something like that. Which resistors did you use?

 Nice work to you too Hevimees, I love the sleeving._

 

Thank you, I like the sleeve very much as well.

 I've been thinking of making myself a pait of Litz braided interconnects. It seems that usually people use teflon insulated wires for that. Is there a reason for this? Could I just use very thin speaker wire for that, and how would it differ from using teflon insulated wires?

 I just found this thread and there have been many pictures of beatiful cables. Some day I hope to be as good as some of you.


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* 
_Cantsleep,
 That thing is a beast, I've never seen anything like that before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Hmmm, what exactly is an ohms-adapter?_

 

it adds extra imp. and it tends to change the sound in some ways.. it works well with IEMs and grados


----------



## firefox360

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cantsleep* 
_it adds extra imp. and it tends to change the sound in some ways.. it works well with IEMs and grados_

 

Maybe a switch that switched between the 3 different resistor combination might have sufficed? But ofcourse, if you did use that method you wouldn't have a make shift camera tripod in the combo also, now would you!?!


----------



## xdfjdkz

My first interconnect
 I used CAT5E and connectors from the local electronic store and used left over sleeving from a computer build.


----------



## Hevimees

Here's a pic of my interconnect cables. Same stuff as my subwoofer cable but with different RCAs, which are WBT clones from Biltema. Otherwise great connectors, but they are hard to solder since the ground connection must be soldered directly to the connectors body.


----------



## skyline889

These are my first pair of interconnects, 22AWG Copper, flame retardent Techflex, some spare connectors I had lying around. I really like them!


----------



## Qsilver2001

Really envy you guys having such nice techflex!! 
 Well I can't get it from my side here, so did another way to have the diff colour look. "pink, pink"


----------



## mb3k

Just made 10 cables with Neutrik Profi RCAs, Canare GS-6 cable, and 1/4" nylon covering. Looks and feels great, very flexible.

 Too lazy to take them off my setup, so here they are:










 One more pic in my later reply: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...postcount=1914


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* 
_Just made 10 cables with Neutrik Profi RCAs, Canare GS-6 cable, and 1/4" nylon covering. Looks and feels great, very flexible._

 

Best of all, NO HEATSHRINK!!! Seriously, nice clean looking cables. I did a little cable making myself last night when I realized that I didn't have any test cans for the balanced amp that I was building. So now I've got a pair of balanced KSC75s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mb3k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_Best of all, NO HEATSHRINK!!! Seriously, nice clean looking cables. I did a little cable making myself last night when I realized that I didn't have any test cans for the balanced amp that I was building. So now I've got a pair of balanced KSC75s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Nate, let's see some photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds interesting.


----------



## TheRH

Very nice cables and pics. Also, what camera do you use?

 RH


----------



## mb3k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RH Customs* 
_Very nice cables and pics. Also, what camera do you use?

 RH_

 

I still use my old Sony DSC-S85, a great camera, but I'm still in the market for the Nikon D80... ANyways, thanks for the comment


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* 
_I still use my old Sony DSC-S85, a great camera, but I'm still in the market for the Nikon D80..._

 

It's not the camera that makes the photo, it's the person behind the lens! 

 I'll shoot a few pictures tonight of the balanced 75's, I also recabled my 35's a week or so ago so those are do to be shot as well. Now if only progress on the amp was going better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## n_maher

As requested here are the balanced Koss KSC75s:


----------



## Thaddy

mb3k, how about an explanation as to what the hell all those boxes and wires do!


----------



## Fitz

Just hacked together this adapter with some old connectors to try out the ultrasoft multifilament nylon I just got. I'm gonna use when replacing all my existing cables, and recabling both headphones...


----------



## hembergler

Wow, lots of new stuff here! mb3k... gorgeous cables you got there. You have no idea how jealous I am of those ProFis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nylon/ProFi has to be one of the best minimalist combinations you can have aesthetically. 

 I myself really need to make a new order. I've been interested in trying out some Belden LC-1, with a capacitance of 12.2 pF/ft. LC-1 + Eichmann Copper bullets I think would be an excellent recipe for a great interconnect.


----------



## mb3k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_As requested here are the balanced Koss KSC75s:
 IMAGE_

 

Nice balancing act Nate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_mb3k, how about an explanation as to what the hell all those boxes and wires do!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just check out my sig, there's a bunch of links of the "boxes" you're talking about.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* 
_Just hacked together this adapter with some old connectors to try out the ultrasoft multifilament nylon I just got. I'm gonna use when replacing all my existing cables, and recabling both headphones...
 IMAGE_

 

Go team Nylon! Not too many people use it, as far as I can see, so it's a nice change. Where did you purchase your ultrasoft nylon?


----------



## skyline889

Those cables are so clean MB3K, wish I had the skills to do that! 

 Here's my third cable so far, mini to mini made from the same parts; Litz braided 22awg copper, Neutrik minis, and flame retardent Techflex. Just tested it in my car since I have no use for it at home...it works! Sounds decent for the few bucks it cost me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* 
_Go team Nylon! Not too many people use it, as far as I can see, so it's a nice change. Where did you purchase your ultrasoft nylon?_

 

I personally can't stand the cheap feel techflex has, so I got a spool of the multifilament nylon from cableorganizer.


----------



## Meyvn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* 
_I personally can't stand the cheap feel techflex has, so I got a spool of the multifilament nylon from cableorganizer._

 


 Amen. I hate techflex. I don't understand why people will put it over the nice, "legitimate" (for lack of a better word), smooth feeling of rubber. The only function it has at all for me is making sure four little cables don't go all over the place.


----------



## EFN

Newbie attemp...my pride and joy nonetheless


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_As requested here are the balanced Koss KSC75s:_

 

Wow, that's sweet.

 mb3k, that's a lot of wires.... impressive none the less though.


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* 
_I personally can't stand the cheap feel techflex has, so I got a spool of the multifilament nylon from cableorganizer._

 

is this what you are using: http://cableorganizer.com/nylon/


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warrior05* 
_is this what you are using: http://cableorganizer.com/nylon/_

 

No, I haven't tried the regular nylon braiding. I've started using this: http://cableorganizer.com/nylon-multifilament/

 It's very dense and doesn't expand as much as regular sleeving so you have to be more careful in choosing the size, but it just has a wonderful look and feel to it. I put some 1/8" sleeving on a round braid of 4 #26 wires, and after pulling it tight it fit the wires as smoothly as heatshrink did, following the overall shape of the braid as it widened and narrowed in different spots.


----------



## Fitz

Some test cables I made that're gonna end up going to another Head-Fier...


----------



## phergus_25

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* 
_Some test cables I made that're gonna end up going to another Head-Fier...







_

 

I'm looking forward to having a few Fitz originals


----------



## cantsleep

DIY cables 

 group shot




 team 1




 team 2




 team 3




 and team 4


----------



## Fitz

Looks like somebody's been busy, nice work


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* 
_Looks like somebody's been busy, nice work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

thanks..
 actually it took me a couple of days.. 
 i made 'em whenever i felt bored just listening to music late at night..


----------



## Fitz

Okay, so after getting tired of scavenging around for longer pieces of wire in my shelf full of scraps, I decided to get a little bit more wire...






 I decided to break the spool in with a recabling of my DT801s since I'm planning on recabling the W5000s as well, and it'd be better to make sure of how I'm going to do it by testing on a cheaper pair of phones. The DT801s come with a coiled cable that works fine, so long as you're plugging into something directly ahead of you, and not to the side where it tightens the cable across your chin and neck. I made the cable be just as long as necessary to plug into the amp while I'm sitting at the desk and have the cable drape down just enough to not get in the way.


----------



## mb3k

Fitz, that's a great lookin recable!
 How does the Neutrik 1/4" feel? Quality? Cheap?


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* 
_Fitz, that's a great lookin recable!
 How does the Neutrik 1/4" feel? Quality? Cheap?_

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the Neutrik 1/4" is really nice, it went on with no problems after reading the instructions for it (it has four separate pieces with a really strong chuck clamp). It has a nice weight to it, and the rubber cap on the back molds to the cable and makes it look factory.


----------



## Fitz

I couldn't stand seeing that spool of wire sitting there anymore and had to start making a dent in it. Put together this 3 meter extension cable, and man the braiding was nothing, but fitting the sleeving over it was a serious exercise in patience. Feed a few inches onto the end, and then have to work that slack all the way down the whole cable.


----------



## skyline889

Very nice work Fitz! 

 Is multifilament really hard to work with? I've only used Techflex so far but I wanted to try some nylon with my next pair of interconnects.


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* 
_Very nice work Fitz! 

 Is multifilament really hard to work with? I've only used Techflex so far but I wanted to try some nylon with my next pair of interconnects._

 

It depends on the size of it relative to your cable, and the length. It seems like almost any extremely long length is going to be a bit of a pain, regardless. Smaller lengths (up to say 1.5m) are no trouble at all. It expands _very little_ compared to techflex, so if you have the right size, it's a breeze, otherwise it'll be like pulling teeth. For the record I'm using 1/8" sleeving, and pulling it over a plain symmetrical round braid (bulkier than the flat asymmetrical Litz braid) with 4x #24 wires.

 If you're using round premade cables then none of this is even an issue at all, since there's no ridges to feed over.


----------



## Fitz

To all you potential headphone recablers: it sounds a whole hell of a lot better if you get the driver polarity right for both channels. I'm such an idiot sometimes thinking I'm too clever to pay attention to how the existing cable is hooked up.


----------



## Electro Point




----------



## werdwerdus

Electro Point: What kind of wire is that? It looks like plain speaker wire to me.


----------



## Electro Point

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *werdwerdus* 
_Electro Point: What kind of wire is that? It looks like plain speaker wire to me._

 

Nope ain't speaker wire but sure does look like one. IMO it looks pretty sleek and nice since it has silver plated copper covered with a clear jacket.


----------



## MASantos

Nice build!!! I would just advice that you don't tighten your braid that much. You make it more loose. it will be more flexible and easier to insert. Furthermore it is said to have better performance.




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* 
_I couldn't stand seeing that spool of wire sitting there anymore and had to start making a dent in it. Put together this 3 meter extension cable, and man the braiding was nothing, but fitting the sleeving over it was a serious exercise in patience. Feed a few inches onto the end, and then have to work that slack all the way down the whole cable.







_


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* 
_Nice build!!! I would just advice that you don't tighten your braid that much. You make it more loose. it will be more flexible and easier to insert. Furthermore it is said to have better performance._

 

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was using a tighter braid because when I was comparing different braids I had a lot of trouble getting the #26 wire I was using before to come out consistently with a loose braid. The loops would vary enough to show through the sleeving and make it look awful. I tested a few feet of a looser braid with the #24 I have now and it came out a lot more even, and took way less time! The performance will make no difference for audio frequencies with the cable lengths I'm using, but it looks like the looser braid will work good with this new wire. Thanks for the idea to get me to try the loose braid again.


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Electro Point* 
_Nope ain't speaker wire but sure does look like one. IMO it looks pretty sleek and nice since it has silver plated copper covered with a clear jacket.



_

 

That's awesome! I didn't know there was readily available figure-8 coax that looked like that, where'd you find it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* 
_Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was using a tighter braid because when I was comparing different braids I had a lot of trouble getting the #26 wire I was using before to come out consistently with a loose braid. The loops would vary enough to show through the sleeving and make it look awful. I tested a few feet of a looser braid with the #24 I have now and it came out a lot more even, and took way less time! The performance will make no difference for audio frequencies with the cable lengths I'm using, but it looks like the looser braid will work good with this new wire. Thanks for the idea to get me to try the loose braid again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think your braiding looks great. With the multifiliment pulled skin tight over it you got some extremely nice looking recables, better than Larry's IMO.


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VR6ofpain* 
_I think your braiding looks great. With the multifiliment pulled skin tight over it you got some extremely nice looking recables, better than Larry's IMO._

 

i like it too. i personally use a looser sheath when possible, but the braid is excelent.


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VR6ofpain* 
_I think your braiding looks great. With the multifiliment pulled skin tight over it you got some extremely nice looking recables, better than Larry's IMO._

 







 That's quite the compliment, thanks!!

 I threw together a headphone cable with the looser braid (1/2 as dense), as compared here:





 The loose braid took a mere fraction of the time to braid and sleeve, so it's hard for me to choose which method to use. The loose braid has a tendency to roll and flatten out in spots, so it doesn't have as nice of an apperance. I'll probably experiment some more to get somewhere in-between, so as to have enough visibility through the sleeving, but loose enough to not take so long to assemble.


----------



## Electro Point

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* 
_That's awesome! I didn't know there was readily available figure-8 coax that looked like that, where'd you find it if you don't mind me asking?_

 

I found it on an interconnection I never used. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Yeah I robbed it from an interconnect to recable my headphones, it works perfect. The headphones sound even better now and look cool too!
 I am not too sure where you can just buy the cable in a spool but I know they have them somewhere.


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Electro Point* 
_I found it on an interconnection I never used. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Yeah I robbed it from an interconnect to recable my headphones, it works perfect. The headphones sound even better now and look cool too!
 I am not too sure where you can just buy the cable in a spool but I know they have them somewhere._

 

I know that's the kind of cable used in a lot of premade interconnects, but I'd never seen it made clear to look like regular zipcord, so I still think it's a really cool cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - - -

 I tested the limits of my patience earlier trying to find just the right braiding technique for my round braid, and well, I found it! I braided the wires right up against where I'd already braided and didn't pull tight _at all_, instead letting them naturally space out and maintaining barely any tension on the wires. Most of my other methods involved working anywhere from a couple inches to a foot past the existing braids and pulling tight at different intervals and with different amounts of tension. Also, after smoothing out the sleeving over the bundle, rather than leaving it tight as I'd done before, I pushed on an inch or so more sleeving, and gently smoothed it out over the whole cable so it was not 100% tight anymore, but nowhere enough to get loose and floppy. The cable looks and feels softer due to the tiny bit of slack, and has the least amount of stiffness possible from a braided cable this size, even rolled/wadded up it still rests almost completely flat.

 I hope anybody else planning to do wire braiding or use the multifilament nylon sleeving has found this information useful. And thanks again for giving me the idea to try a loose braid again MASantos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DT801 Re-Recable (loops/ridges actually still look as well defined as before, it's just harder to photograph them when they're more spread out):


----------



## soloz2

well, here are a couple of my first cables.... hopefully some of many more to come!






 and alongside a Cardas HPI cable


----------



## ronstah

hi again
 finished my new interconnects, and one extra pair and digital cable for friend.
 i used DH labs silver sonic bl-1 balanced silver plated copper interconnect cable and i can say it's very good for its price range.

 click on a pic for gallery...




 also made a rewiring of my Pro-Ject Debut II turntable with same DH labs cable,
 click on a pic for gallery...





 greets, ron


----------



## cantsleep

cardas


----------



## splaz

As awesome as some of those cables look I think I'll stay a devotee to cheaper, yet still effective and neat.

 Heres my first serious effort in making up a cable. I made one before that but it used plastic connectors of questionable quality, plus it looks odd as I could only get baby blue heatshink of the right diameter.

 This is just some of those gold, fairly cheap connectors. Just to see how I go with a semi-nice cable. Next time I'll likely use amphenol connectors as they seem very nice, yet still price effective. Basically everything has been heatshrinked up. I bought pretty much every diameter black heatshrink I could get my hands on.

 Cable is just cheap 4 core microphone, with OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tin on the cables. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't get/afford/be bothered with sleaving. Just used heatshrink for the small distance after the split with the wires twisted inside.

 So umm yeah. A pretty big rant about just one cable but hey!


----------



## Fitz

extension cable mk2 (12 feet, ±0.5 inches):


----------



## mb3k

Fitz, you're crazy! You must like cable making a lot...
 Nice job on all of them, they look very clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 May you have successful inching of the nylon in the near future.


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* 
_Fitz, you're crazy! You must like cable making a lot...
 Nice job on all of them, they look very clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 May you have successful inching of the nylon in the near future._

 

LOL. It actually only took about 45 minutes to braid the 12 foot cable, and maybe a little over half an hour to sleeve and terminate it. I listen to the stereo while I'm making these, so it doesn't feel like work at all; I just zone out to the music and don't really pay attention to how my hands are moving, so I'm meditating _and_ getting something productive done!


----------



## Armers

A quicky from me, this is my source to HP amp cable, just finished it... sounds soo much better then the $2 jobbie from kmart! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Canair starquad with nutrik RCA's and nutrik 3.5mm pluggy. 




 Make me bigger!


 Cheers,
 Armers


----------



## cantsleep

nothing fancy. just recabled 'em with cardas..





 bare yet recabled ms2i; 6 strands of silver plated wire(an overkill) 
 waiting woodies


----------



## Hevimees

@cantsleep: Don't be so modest, very nice job indeed.


----------



## mADmAN

hey guys... me from malaysia and ive been lurking around in this thread and decided to join the fun..

 forgive the n00bness of the cables..coz thats what i am in terms of DIY cables.. absolute NOOB

 1st one ive ever made... male mini - 2x female mini splitter. 
 4 pairs of CAT5 cable twisted





 yeah i know its ugly.. but it gets better... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 next one would be male RCA - 2x female RCA splitter. 2nd one ive ever made.
 using unknown 4-core shielded cable









 UV FEVER!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 okok...its getting better so bare with me..the following 2 are the 3rd and 4th ive made.. male rca - male rca. used for video signal...dont think it affects quality...but i made it just for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 the black sleeved is using a 2-core shielded microphone cable labeled as "Maruni Professional Microphone Cable Japan" on the cables whereas the blue sleeved is using the same 4-core shielded as the RCA splitter

 all plugs are cheapo unknown plugs costing around 1USD except the male RCA plugs on the RCA splitters..that would be around 2USD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 canares are available here but getting them would mean having to go thru traffic jam in the city centre and not forgetting the friggin exhaust fumes and heat and also lack of parking (or a friggin expensive one).. and that trip will cost me like 2 hours...hence the use of unknown or cheapo stuff for the learning stage... 

 will be making 6 mini-minis soon for my 2x Edifier R501 MK-II using the Maruni cables and cheapo plugs again. but gonna have to enlarge the entry first. and figure out how to sleeve them as the only sleeves widely available here would be the vantec cable sleeves meant for PC - meaning pre-cut length.

 by the way, the last 2 pix of the male-male RCAs.... the sleeves are actually shoelaces


----------



## mb3k

Cantsleep,
 That's neato... twisted all the way to the 1/4" jack. Never seen that before.
 Was it hard to cram 2 cables into the jack?


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* 
_Cantsleep,
 That's neato... twisted all the way to the 1/4" jack. Never seen that before.
 Was it hard to cram 2 cables into the jack?_

 

thanks.
 cables fit just about right, into the jack.


----------



## pelayostyle

Here are my DIY power cables for my amp and dac. The rcas were made by someone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (you know who you are)


----------



## phergus_25

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pelayostyle* 
_Here are my DIY power cables for my amp and dac. The rcas were made by someone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (you know who you are)



_

 

Do I spy a Fitz cable?


----------



## skyline889

My "new" portable cans.


----------



## mADmAN

finished 3 mini-mini ICs today.... all using the maruni microphone cables with unknown sub USD$1 plugs and sleeved with more shoelaces


----------



## Karlosak

Absolutely gorgeous mADmAN! I really like the red IC. Very original cables.


----------



## Electro Point

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* 
_finished 3 mini-mini ICs today.... all using the maruni microphone cables with unknown sub USD$1 plugs and sleeved with more shoelaces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















_

 






 Awesome cable sleeving! Very original idea I would note if some hasn't done it use.


----------



## gychang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* 
_finished 3 mini-mini ICs today.... all using the maruni microphone cables with unknown sub USD$1 plugs and sleeved with more shoelaces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 IMG]_

 

how do I get shoelaces that can cover the wires?

 gychang


----------



## hembergler

mADmAN, those are some awesome cables. I've seen people use shoelace before, but never such decorated ones.


----------



## gychang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_mADmAN, those are some awesome cables. I've seen people use shoelace before, but never such decorated ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

do these laces just "cover" the wires?

 gychang


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gychang* 
_do these laces just "cover" the wires?

 gychang_

 


 Uh, I'm not exactly sure what you mean.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* 
_finished 3 mini-mini ICs today.... all using the maruni microphone cables with unknown sub USD$1 plugs and sleeved with more shoelaces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 

Using fancy coloured shoelaces as cable sleeves.
 What a great idea, which make them stand out from the masses!


----------



## mb3k

Agreed, great idea!
 I think what they are wondering is how did you find shoelaces that are tube-like, where they have a hollow inside so you can slip the cable in.


----------



## mADmAN

MUAHAHAHAAHAHAHA thanks guys... so glad all of u liked them...makes a n00bie feel proud of himself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i actually got the idea when i was doing research on DIY cables (before i found this forum) and stumbled upon a site (forgot) that used shoelaces as sleeves. and i also know that a shoppin mall near me has them funky shoelaces for sale... and they have ALOT of it and tonnes of designs too. so out came the lightbulb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that and also cable sleeves such as techflex arent easily available here. hell...even the vantec sleeves for PCs are in shortage.

 like mb3k said... the shoelaces are hollow inside so u just slip the cables in them. alot of shoelaces are made hollow inside.. although there are laces that arent hollow...u just gotta...errr... 'feel 'em up' to make sure. another downside is that theyre pre-cut length... hence u see the heatshrink on the black cables and some peeking out on the red one too.

 the black ones were a real b!tch to sleeve coz the laces are a little smaller than the other 2. so make sure u guys get some that are slightly bigger...once u stretch them out over the cables itll sit nicely. another problem i had was it was really tight to work with the plugs... coz the mini plugs i had were friggin SMALL. i even had to drill out the entry to the max. but they were easier to work with with bigger plugs like the RCA plugs like the ones i posted before.


----------



## gychang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_Uh, I'm not exactly sure what you mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Do these shoe laces have holes in them so the wirres slip thru?

 thanks, will have to try the shoe stores...

 gychang


----------



## EFN

OMG!! this is even more spectacular than any Bling ICs I set my eyes on!

 You're trully original!


----------



## werdwerdus

Made these in September 2006. Canare Star Quad and Switchcraft mini plugs.













 These were my first cables ever. They took me like 3 hours to make from absolute start to finish.


----------



## werdwerdus

Made these in September 2006. Didn't quite measure all the separate cables correctly though. lol. Neutrik plugs and Canare Miniature Star Quad color coded for my PC speakers.













 I guess I'll get around to getting them the right lengths sometime. One thing I learned is that the Neutrik plugs are a LOT easier to solder for a noob. took me lless than an hour to make all of the cables.


----------



## werdwerdus

I don't know if this is fair game for the DIY Cable Gallery, but oh well. Recabled my KSC75s with Canare Mini Star Quad and a Switchcraft mini.









 Took about 30 minutes. The cable is about 5 feet long, so I might end up shortening it sometime but for now I'm just enjoying them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'oh, I just read post #1
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_This is the DIY cable gallery. Please post pics of your custom made interconnects, power cords, speaker cables, mini-to-mini cables, mini-rca cables, headphone rewires and anything else relevant. Should make for some fun eyecandy._


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gychang* 
_Do these shoe laces have holes in them so the wirres slip thru?

 thanks, will have to try the shoe stores...

 gychang_

 

Ah, I wouldn't know, I haven't done it myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Nice work werdwerdus! You might want to try widening the entry of the Neutrik's with a Unibit, or getting the 6mm entry ones, as opposed to 4mm. I think you could get the heatshrink to look a little more seemless.


----------



## mb3k

Woot woot, new Qables 6.5mm Y-splits came in today! Just to let everyone know, they have the new bigger size in to fit our normal StarQuad O.D. cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Soon to make mine... just gotta wait for some connectors to come in.


----------



## hoosterw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* 
_Woot woot, new Qables 6.5mm Y-splits came in today! Just to let everyone know, they have the new bigger size in to fit our normal StarQuad O.D. cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Soon to make mine... just gotta wait for some connectors to come in._

 

I am glad you like it, I did not gave big news to it, now I think I should have. 
 Anyway the bigger one is also out of different material which allows much easier glueing.
 2 seconds fast glue or alikes will surely do the job whereas on the smaller 5mm sized ones you really need hotglue.

 Enjoy! Cant wait to see your work using it.

 Rgds Hans.


----------



## mb3k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hoosterw* 
_I am glad you like it, I did not gave big news to it, now I think I should have. 
 Anyway the bigger one is also out of different material which allows much easier glueing.
 2 seconds fast glue or alikes will surely do the job whereas on the smaller 5mm sized ones you really need hotglue.

 Enjoy! Cant wait to see your work using it.

 Rgds Hans._

 

Exactly what I was thinking.. At first I was unsure if the two sides would have enough clamp-force to stick together, but I'll try dabbing a few drops of CrazyGlue to keep it together.


----------



## hoosterw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* 
_Exactly what I was thinking.. At first I was unsure if the two sides would have enough clamp-force to stick together, but I'll try dabbing a few drops of CrazyGlue to keep it together._

 

The 5mm has a clamp build into the mould but it was not what we expected it to be so with the bigger 6.5mm we left the clamp out because glueing was needed anyway.

 Good luck

 here one of my creations.


----------



## sbyers77

Shoe laces are usually hollow tubes, to slip your cable through you'll need to cut off the "Aglet". Not all shoe laces are hollow though, you made need to roll it between your fingers to feel if it is hollow or not. Also since shoe laces come in pre-cut lengths, to make a longer cable you'll have to splice two together (as with the heatshrink in mADmAN's pictures).


----------



## cantsleep

tri-braided, pure PITA, these plugs are.. too small..





 4 cardas, 2 SPC, very easy


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cantsleep* 
_tri-braided, pure PITA, these plugs are.. too small..





 4 cardas, 2 SPC, very easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 

You are trully gifted with mods and cables


----------



## cantsleep

extension cables in same format as above..




 closer look




 another IC


----------



## Edwood

LOL, is that Multifilament Nylon I see there and THEN braided?

 Nice job.

 -Ed


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_LOL, is that Multifilament Nylon I see there and THEN braided?

 Nice job.

 -Ed_

 

right. thanks


----------



## MANZOORAHMED611

I just re-cabled my Hd580, which I purchased from bloodydoorknob, with Canare Star Quad last night. From what little listening I could do, I could clearly hear a much better and fuller sound than that with the stock cable. It was quite surprisingly much easier than I believed it would be. The toughest part was stripping the original connectors and cutting them for re-cabling. 

 Here are a couple pictures:


----------



## InSides




----------



## mcpig

I have been developing a new cord that is primarily copper through out. These are the plugs I thought that I would use.They are machined from brass and plated with 24K gold, no other sub plating. 
 They are bigger than a typical plug but very well made and extremely attractive. I added the gold ring for positioning purposes due to the wire being UHPLC copper and tends to require a long burn in, I wanted to make it simple to recall which end was in the amp if removed.
 mcpig


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cantsleep* 
_



_

 

This reminds me of a cable I made that I called the 'shoe string cable':




 [size=xx-small]sorry about the bad lighting[/size]


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VR6ofpain* 
_This reminds me of a cable I made that I called the 'shoe string cable':




 [size=xx-small]sorry about the bad lighting[/size]_

 

DANG! Twins separated at birth LOL!


----------



## matthewcarlrose

I shamefully admit this is the first cable i have constructed with this degree of care, previous to this the rest have been pure function over form! 






 It was built solely for the purpose of allowing me to try my cheapy Shure IEM's on my Millet Hybrid, all of the parts where obtained from a UK Electronics supplier (MAPLIN) and it uses no boutique parts whatsoever. The flex is standard nylon type covering unsheilded, silver plated multistand copper (teflon outer) - arranged in a simple braid 1 over (2 over 3). Plugs again are Maplin own brand and are covered with shrink wrap.

 I intend on creating more cables as time progresses ultimately wanting to recable my HD650's. Starquad interconnects are next on the list though for comparison with my bought cables.

 Matt


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *matthewcarlrose* 
_I shamefully admit this is the first cable i have constructed with this degree of care, previous to this the rest have been pure function over form! _

 

That's a VERY neat work for a first timer!


----------



## EFN

Detachable Headphone cables (Mini to Dual Mono) for my MS-1.





 Lucent Systimax CAT5:





 Canare StarQuad:





 I am comparing those two right now and will post about them sometime later


----------



## VR6ofpain

OUCH!


----------



## EFN

AWWW....have to redo the plugs jsut to get those heatshrink fixed


----------



## mb3k

EFN, do you find that the cable unplugs easily due to the weight of the cable?


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* 
_EFN, do you find that the cable unplugs easily due to the weight of the cable?_

 

They stayed in tight. I used high grade stereo mini jacks (un-named Japanese) which has been resoldered to mono. I choose 3.8mm jacks because they are stouter than the smaller 2.5mm. No problem so far and they are sonically good.


----------



## werdwerdus

I was thinking of doing something very similar. A couple inches from the cup of my headphone put an in-line female mini jack so I can have one long cord for home use and a short cord for portable or w/e. You're method looks more factory though.


----------



## EFN

Hey thanks. I was lucky because Grado have generous space at the back of the driver to fit in Full Sized 3.55 female jacks. I think it will be tougher if you wanna do it on a KOSS portables


----------



## FA22RaptorF22

aww vr6....nice...but fix the heat shrink / nylon sleeving...and drop those ugly switchcraft xlr's....go get some top end neutrik NC3MX - HD and FX - HD. Then ur good to go.


----------



## soloz2

thought I'd add a few pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my Koss KSC75's SPC recable





 my wife's Koss KSC75's housed in a Sony v150 headband





 and a couple starquad/F12 mini-mini cables


----------



## cerbie

What did you use there for the first KSC75 pic? It looks nice, and fairly limp.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cerbie* 
_What did you use there for the first KSC75 pic? It looks nice, and fairly limp._

 


 26Awg SPC litz braided and covered in techflex


----------



## SoundGoon

Folloing ar emy first two DIY projects. Both took a couple of hours to make ssince I'm not used to the tendencies of making stuff like this, but I'm happy. The 1/8" - 1/8" cable is braided SPC and the RCA cable is Star Quad. First, my interconnect from my MD to LDM+. It's about 8" from tip to tip and is the first cable that I did: 



















 Next is the RCA Cable that I made a little while after I made the 1/8" interconnect:














 I think it turned out a bit better, but I'm pretty happy about both. Thanks for all the advice and comments


----------



## TheRH

Nice first cables. One question did you use a lighter or a heat gun for the heat shrink?

 RH


----------



## SoundGoon

believe it or not an electric stove


----------



## Fitz

Is that PVC heatshrink?


----------



## SoundGoon

I don't know actually. It's from Radioshack, and it's shiny and I think it looks kinda tacky. I just ordered some from wirecare.com today so hopefully it will solve that prolem


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoundGoon* 
_I don't know actually. It's from Radioshack, and it's shiny and I think it looks kinda tacky. I just ordered some from wirecare.com today so hopefully it will solve that prolem_

 

Polyolefin heatshrink is what most people use and most places sell, but I guess that's Radioshack for ya. I'm amazed they still even have anything DIY related.


----------



## werdwerdus

All my RS heatshrink looks great, except the printing on the outside that has size and info, but I think it actually looks kinda neat.

 Links are in my sig if you need to see my DIYs


----------



## TheRH

Next time you use heat shrink use a heat gun, it will keep the heat shrink from being shinny. 

 RH


----------



## SoundGoon

I think that it is this newer ratshack heatshrink. I bought a package about 3 weeks ago and it was the normal, not shiny stuff (but had the info on it). Then, about a week and a half ago I wewnt in to get some more and all they had in all black was the shiny stuff. Granted, it didn't have the info printed on it, but it was shinny. RH, I appreciate your advice, but I think that the shinny-ness (is that a word?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) in this case is just how the ssuff comes/came.


----------



## TheRH

Also next time you order from Wirecare, get some of there heat shrink. Is as there other products are is very good quality.

 RH


----------



## SoundGoon

Good advice again and already did. I ordered about 7 feet of different types of heat shrink from them this morning


----------



## TheRH

Cool deal, oh just want to let you know that the wirecare heat shrink requires just a little higher heat get a tight fit.

 RH


----------



## SoundGoon

Thanks for the ehads up, I'll keep that in mind and hopefully that stuff will give a bit closer seal.


----------



## EFN

SPC cables does looked neat. I have to give them a try after this


----------



## Undisclosed

My first cable. mini -> rca cat5 and rat shack parts. You can see the process i took through the progression of the pics. Any tips on tinning and soldering would be helpful. and yes i know the blue heat shrink didnt shrink enough around the red/black wires.


----------



## hoosterw

Well I finally found some time to build myself something I had been planning to.
 This is a first try so forgive me the looks (its Ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but it has a small footprint and that was my aim.
 I wanted to keep the locking mechanism working so I could not go smaller then 2cm.


----------



## Undisclosed

thats clever hoosterw, i like it.


----------



## FA22RaptorF22

hoosterw....wth were you thinking??? Thats omg....scary....you know how easily you could break things off like that. I don't know what it is with ppl and their oddly short cables....it should be like 6" long....


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FA22RaptorF22* 
_hoosterw....wth were you thinking??? Thats omg....scary....you know how easily you could break things off like that. I don't know what it is with ppl and their oddly short cables....it should be like 6" long...._

 

Um, did you even see what he did? The way he has it set up should be more than strong enough. It has absolutely no stress on it...


----------



## FA22RaptorF22

but why would you do that...you cant pick up the ipod alone to change a song or such...and it WILL break if one unit slips from another.


----------



## SoundGoon

I would suggest putting velcro on the back of the ipod, that way the ipod and amp are securly held together and there is less risk of teh connector snapping or whatnot.


----------



## hoosterw

When travelling with this set, I carry them both in a bag and never pick the iPod alone for changing songs. This piece will give no problems whatsoever in the bag even not when you put that bag on the table. It can even stand on the piece
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The velcro is a good idea though I used a rubber band up to now.

 BTW if you pick up the iPod alone 6" will hardly be enough. When I am at home lying/listening on the couch I hold the iPod solely in my hand but then I have a 10'' cable otherwise you keep 'dragging' that amp along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 Thanks for the nice comments and advise.

 Hans


----------



## hYdrociTy

Behold the " $6.00,17 minute, no waiting, for web order parts, visit to ratshack" solution to the stupid m-audio audiophile 192 breakout cable problem.

 Before it was
 A192's 1/4"ts jacks -> 1/4"ts to 1/4" trs Y combiner -> 1/4"-1/8" converter -> monster mini-rca -> amp

 Now its
 A192's 1/4"ts jacks -> pair of these! -> amp!

 Rat Shack Plugs + 26AWG SPC + (rofl!)Cardas QE Solder


----------



## FA22RaptorF22

thats sad lol. hah...a braided ratshack cable....how ironic


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FA22RaptorF22* 
_thats sad lol. hah...a braided ratshack cable....how ironic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm not sure I understand how that's sad or ironic...

 I like the cable hydrocity, very slim and out of the way, should serve your purpose well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Finally_ got me some new parts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 ~2.5'
 Neutrik RCAs
 Belden 1266A
 Nylon multifilament

 The total cost of this pair... oh... $5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad I have nothing to use them for...


----------



## TheRH

This is my first pair of Interconnects.








 RH


----------



## skyline889

.


----------



## werdwerdus

Where can I get the 6mm entry gold tip Neutrik minis?


----------



## hembergler

Two mini interconnects for a friend...







 Braided 26AWG Silver plated copper, Neutrik connectors






 Mini StarQuad, Neutrik connectors, black 1/8" TechFlex


----------



## norseman8485

Some not very good photos of my canare cabled k81dj, courtesy of EFN...





 The orange bit is to keep the split cables together so they won't rub against each other and make horrible microphonics. Heatshrinked cables are much stiffer that the stock ones.





 Neutrik plug head with generic barrel. The stock neutrik opening is too small for the canare to pass through easily.





 Heatshrinked part of the cable.


----------



## hembergler

Yet another hembergler creation...






 I'm particularly proud of the y-split 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Neutrik ProFi
 Switchcraft RA mini
 Mogami W2534
 1/4" Nylon Multifilament


----------



## mb3k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_Yet another hembergler creation...






 I'm particularly proud of the y-split 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Neutrik ProFi
 Switchcraft RA mini
 Mogami W2534
 1/4" Nylon Multifilament_

 

Wow, I'm making an interconnect very similar to that, very nice work


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* 
_Wow, I'm making an interconnect very similar to that, very nice work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Mogami is a bit stiffer than I'd like, but it still works fine. I really like the Switchcraft RA connector, and of course the ProFis are great. StarQuad/GS6 with 1/4" nylon fits _perfectly_ into the mini's barrel, which made for a really nice heatshrinkless finish. Despite the insane cost of the Switchcrafts... I might have to buy some more!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck with your own


----------



## Ace o' Spades

My first interconnect, still working on it but you get the idea:


----------



## Hevimees

Here's my version of a no-nonsense interconnect cable:











 The real reason why I didn't use any nylon braid was that when I heatshrinked it onto the cable it wouldn't fit inside the connector 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 An excellent cable in any case, and although not as classy as it would be with nylon braid, I actually like the dark green colour.

 Here's a short braided cable I made to find out if braided cables are any good:






 The wire is 20 AWG tinned copper. My regular interconnects are made with the same connectors and Tasker C850 cable (two strands of 24 AWG silver plated copper wire and external shield). When I compared these two there was a slight difference, with the braided cable providing a bit more bass.

 This cable was however too short for regular use, so I dismantled it and used the connectors elsewhere. I'll probably make a longer one sometime in the future and test it with my new CD player.


----------



## TheRH

Awesome cables, even without any covering. I have never seen cables with the green color. Again great job.

 RH


----------



## TheRH

Awesome cables, even without any covering. I have never seen cables with the green color. Again great job.

 RH


----------



## hYdrociTy

*The Icewire:*

 spc + whole lotta love.


----------



## mADmAN

looky looky what i found while i went cable shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 notice the spelling of the brand and also the lack of 'made in japan'. also the model number...the "-" is in the wrong place.

 price??? about USD$0.70 per metre


----------



## SoundGoon

whoaa!!!!! Someone's selling bootleg cable! Is nothing Sacred!?


----------



## hembergler

Speaking of Canare, my latest project.










 Bare Canare LV-61S with Canare F10 connectors. Once again, I have no use for these.


----------



## TheRH

Simple, clean, and elegant.

 RH


----------



## werdwerdus

Those look absolutely commercial.


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* 
_looky looky what i found while i went cable shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 notice the spelling of the brand and also the lack of 'made in japan'. also the model number...the "-" is in the wrong place.

 price??? about USD$0.70 per metre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I have seen this before....an imitation for sure


----------



## warrior05

i'm pretty happy how my first pair of cotton core rca interconnects came out:


----------



## warrior05

the cotton core ICs replaced my first pair of RCA ICs. also not too shabby if i do say so myself.


----------



## hembergler

Thanks RH Customs/werdwerdus for the nice comments. It's always fun to have some feedback on something you really enjoy doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice job with your efforts warrior05. Nylon makes everything look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My own...





 Belden 1266A (I really like this stuff, especially at $0.12/ft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
 Neutrik NYS231 mini connectors
 Nylon Multifilament


----------



## cantsleep

Greg's woodies





 didnt know how to use the camera and came out as a.. night visioned something..


----------



## Ace o' Spades

Just finished up my first recable with my KSC75s. It is pretty sketchy on the outside since the original covers on the casing snapped in half and I am forced to use duct tape to make sure that the terminals dont get too dirty until I find a better replacement. I am still pretty happy with it though, sounds much cleaner without the volume pot. They were much easier to solder to than I expected too, though those stupid "no strain" poles that the original wire wrapped around kept melting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Hevimees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warrior05* 
_i'm pretty happy how my first pair of cotton core rca interconnects came out:




_

 

What do you mean with "cotton core"?

 Nice looking cables in any case. What cable and connectors did you use?


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hevimees* 
_What do you mean with "cotton core"?

 Nice looking cables in any case. What cable and connectors did you use?_

 

i started with a 1/4" cotton rope. wrapped 2 strands of 26 awg 99.99% pure silver wire. covered the wire with 4 layers of teflon tape then finished off with nylon multi-filament sleeving. the connectors are german yarbos - 24k gold plated brass. i'm very happy with them. seemed to have added a bit of air and clarity to my set-up. not harsh at all.


----------



## wingking06

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cantsleep* 
_Greg's woodies





 didnt know how to use the camera and came out as a.. night visioned something..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sorry Jordan is over and he signed on... my bad.


----------



## phergus_25

24ga SPC RCA -> Mini


----------



## mADmAN

made 2 mini-rcas to test wth my newly acquired icute battery II headamp

 this one is with unknown cheapo plugs + unknown 4-core shielded cable






 finally decided to get my hands on ORIGINAL Canare L-4E6S 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 red shrink is for right and the blue+white cable is actually shrinked with clear heatshrink meant for left. plugs are Canare F10.

 mini is a 24k gold plated Radioshack plug. yes yes i know radioshack plugs sux but they didnt have the F12 in stock. so i used this plug which i bought while i was in San Francisco a few weeks back.

 EDIT: I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of "REAN" stereo mini plugs before... any thoughts on them?


----------



## hembergler

In the past when I've bought the Neutrik minis, about half of them were branded Rean, and as far as I can tell they're exactly the same


----------



## mADmAN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_In the past when I've bought the Neutrik minis, about half of them were branded Rean, and as far as I can tell they're exactly the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

now thats interesting.... but the REANs i have are only around USD1 per piece.. is it supposed to be THAT cheap?

 mine happen to look like this





 the entry is also too small for any canare or maruni or even the unknown 4-core cable used above to go in.


----------



## mb3k

Did you tighten the strain-relief metal clamp already?
 From the looks of it, they look like the normal Neutriks.


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* 
_now thats interesting.... but the REANs i have are only around USD1 per piece.. is it supposed to be THAT cheap?

 mine happen to look like this
 *img*

 the entry is also too small for any canare or maruni or even the unknown 4-core cable used above to go in._

 

The Neutriks I buy are $0.65 each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There are two different barrels for them, 4mm and 6mm. Looks like you got the 4mm; you can use a Unibit to widen it if needbe.


----------



## mADmAN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* 
_Did you tighten the strain-relief metal clamp already?
 From the looks of it, they look like the normal Neutriks._

 

nope...it was already like that when i got it


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_The Neutriks I buy are $0.65 each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are two different barrels for them, 4mm and 6mm. Looks like you got the 4mm; you can use a Unibit to widen it if needbe._

 

interesting...one last question remains....are they any good?


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* 
_now thats interesting.... but the REANs i have are only around USD1 per piece.. is it supposed to be THAT cheap?

 mine happen to look like this


 the entry is also too small for any canare or maruni or even the unknown 4-core cable used above to go in._

 


 I like to use my little friend called "drill" to make the openings larger when necessary.


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_There are two different barrels for them, 4mm and 6mm. Looks like you got the 4mm; you can use a Unibit to widen it if needbe._

 

to add to this, the 4mm entry Neutrik mini is the NYS231. the 6mm entry Neutrik mini is the NYS231L.


----------



## mADmAN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_I like to use my little friend called "drill" to make the openings larger when necessary._

 

yeah....thats what i did with my other cheapo plugs. only thing is i dont have a drill. had to pass the others to my best friend to do it for me. cant get him to do it now coz he just became a daddy on the 25th so hell be busy with his firstborn.

 i mentioned it in stock form. as an FYI kinda thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would still like to know if these plugs are any good...


----------



## hoosterw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* 
_interesting...one last question remains....are they any good?_

 

Well my personal opinion is follows:

 - I like the small footprint of the plugs, It looks nice.
 - The fitting of the pin is however not perfect. They will always 'wobble' a little when plugged in. The Switchcraft have a much better contact fitting. Try for your self.
 I also think that has an influence on the sound quality although hard to notice.

 But for the price..... it is a very nice connector.

 Rgds Hans.


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* 
_yeah....thats what i did with my other cheapo plugs. only thing is i dont have a drill. had to pass the others to my best friend to do it for me. cant get him to do it now coz he just became a daddy on the 25th so hell be busy with his firstborn.

 i mentioned it in stock form. as an FYI kinda thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would still like to know if these plugs are any good..._

 

You could just pay $1 and see for yourself. I personally really like them, but it can be a nuisance at times to screw on the barrel. I much prefer them to the Canare F12 though, that thing is far too big for my needs.

 Here's my latest cable using said connectors...










 It's pretty much exactly what mb3k made some time ago. 3 strands of silver, 4mm Neutriks, etc


----------



## mb3k

That's a nice looking cable Hem, the braid it tight which makes it look better. Did you braid yourself, or did you buy pre-braided wire?


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* 
_That's a nice looking cable Hem, the braid it tight which makes it look better. Did you braid yourself, or did you buy pre-braided wire?_

 

I braided it myself. The silver was taken from something I had made previous, so it was already twisted which made it hard to rebraid consistently. It's mostly evened out, but I'm sure something prebraided like the wire from HGA would be more evenly spaced than mine.


----------



## Undisclosed

My first real cable. 

 RCA to RCA
 Canare Starquad
 Neutrik NYS 352 Connectors


----------



## mADmAN

thanks alot for ur thougts on the REANs guys...real big help


----------



## mADmAN

its a sunday, im free. and i had nuttin better to do. so i made another mini-rca to test with my headamp (that makes it 3 cables to test!!)










 mini is a cheapo plug. the RCA is some cheap china brand "Choseal" supposedly a "Super Pure Copper Connector" as stated on the packaging.

 cable is a fake of the Canare L-2T2S. labelled as Can*e*re L2T-2S. yes.. its spelled with an E and the "-" in the model number is in the wrong place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just like the original its a 2-core shielded cable.

 under the clear heatshrink, the silver cables u see spiralling around the blue and white RCA cable is actually the shield. took me some time to unbraid it. used it as ground on the mini side. but did not terminate it on the RCA side (should i have terminated it?? its a uni-directional cable anyway)


----------



## Hevimees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* 
_under the clear heatshrink, the silver cables u see spiralling around the blue and white RCA cable is actually the shield. took me some time to unbraid it. used it as ground on the mini side. but did not terminate it on the RCA side (should i have terminated it?? its a uni-directional cable anyway)_

 

It won't work unless you terminate the shield at the RCA side as well.


----------



## hoosterw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hevimees* 
_It won't work unless you terminate the shield at the RCA side as well._

 

I would like to point that a shield should only be connected at one side, not both! So it was done correctly.
 If you connect a shield at both sides there can start flowing current through it and create humm, noise etc.. Always avoid ground loops for that reason!

 Maybe you are mistaking with the return lead?

 Rgds Hans.


----------



## FallenAngel

Actually I think Hevimees is right on that one, with a 2 conductor cable, mADmAN must have used to 2 conductors for signal which leaves the shield to be the ground which needs to be connected on both ends.


----------



## mADmAN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* 
_Actually I think Hevimees is right on that one, with a 2 conductor cable, mADmAN must have used to 2 conductors for signal which leaves the shield to be the ground which needs to be connected on both ends._

 

yeah im using 2 conductor cable as signal and the shield as ground. i just tested it and although theres sound...it was horrendous! no bass at all... and the vocals could hardly be heard. think ill go back and terminate the ground and see if theres any difference.

 EDIT: one more question...

 for the L-4E6S mini-rca i used on the previous page, i used 2 conductors as signal and the other 2 conductors as ground. the shield was left unconnected. should i have connected the shield as well? if yes on which side? source? or both ends?

 thanks


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* 
_yeah....thats what i did with my other cheapo plugs. only thing is i dont have a drill. had to pass the others to my best friend to do it for me. cant get him to do it now coz he just became a daddy on the 25th so hell be busy with his firstborn.

 i mentioned it in stock form. as an FYI kinda thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 would still like to know if these plugs are any good..._

 

REAN/Neutrik NYS233 are way better than those you normally find priced lower. I use them exclusively now because they proved to be quite tough and durable for frequent plug/unplug. I don't have any problem with firment because they are sized accurately for a minis unlike other cheapos which may sometimes bend a little out from factory
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - that could cause serious damage to the sockets and I learned a sore lesson with my CMOY jacks


----------



## EFN

One up for the gallery:


----------



## hoosterw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* 
_Actually I think Hevimees is right on that one, with a 2 conductor cable, mADmAN must have used to 2 conductors for signal which leaves the shield to be the ground which needs to be connected on both ends._

 

If the shield is used as ground that is undoubtly correct. But I had not understood it as such, (my mistake).






 Rgds Hans


----------



## Hevimees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* 
_yeah im using 2 conductor cable as signal and the shield as ground. i just tested it and although theres sound...it was horrendous! no bass at all... and the vocals could hardly be heard. think ill go back and terminate the ground and see if theres any difference._

 

I think it's safe to bet that there will be quite a difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* 
_EDIT: one more question...

 for the L-4E6S mini-rca i used on the previous page, i used 2 conductors as signal and the other 2 conductors as ground. the shield was left unconnected. should i have connected the shield as well? if yes on which side? source? or both ends?

 thanks_

 

You can connect the shield at the end which is meant for the signal's source, which I assume is the mini side. This won't do any difference in terms of sound quality, but it should provide better shielding from interferences.

 If you connect the shield at both ends, it won't do you any good.


----------



## werdwerdus

EFN: what female ends did you use in those Ohm adapters?


----------



## mADmAN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hevimees* 
_You can connect the shield at the end which is meant for the signal's source, which I assume is the mini side. This won't do any difference in terms of sound quality, but it should provide better shielding from interferences.

 If you connect the shield at both ends, it won't do you any good._

 

exactly what i was thinking... which also means its ok if i dont connect them on either end. think ill start connecting them on the source end from now on. 

 thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *werdwerdus* 
_EFN: what female ends did you use in those Ohm adapters?_

 

I'll take better shots on them females unmodded
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are from Japan and built quality is superb with finely constructed poles inside. The barrel used to cover them is actually from a cheapo minis which I buy just for the barrels. Those Japanese females come dressed in plastic black barrel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and they cost less than a $1


----------



## internecine

im going to be making some rca cables and speaker wire cables very soon. but im unsure of what size heat shrink i should buy.

 could some one give me the sizes i would need to make RCAs using quad star cable. i will also be using heatshrink over the rca finger grips

 also i will be making some speaker wire using 12-16ga wire and i would like to use heatshrink over the spade connections.

 thanks.


----------



## mADmAN

damn them techflex looks good... sigh... how i wish it was easy to get them here.

 anyway...i have a question... i noticed that most of my metal mini plugs have a connection between the barrel and ground. even when theyre new and unused. is this why u guys put heatshrink over the plugs? any other reasons why people put heatshrink over the plugs?


----------



## ayt999

the barrel is connected to the ground for shielding purposes... I usually use heatshrink over it whenever I want to make it have a different look or color, etc.


----------



## Scottsmrnyc

Anyone instruct me as to how to build such a cable. ETc Scottsmrnyc


----------



## awptickes

Qables just started selling the slim iPod dock connectors, and I bought a few of the white ones along with a couple neutrik 3.5mm headphones connectors. I've made a line out dock before, and as you can see a few posts up, it was a failure (well, it worked, just it wasn't pretty).

 This one is pretty(or prettier).












 I used the PFE sleeved wire that qables sells, some silver solder, and sleeving that I pulled of of an old computer case fan that had a blade broken off of it. 

 Eventually I'll do a How-To to make iPod line out dock cables. But first I have to get back from vacation in three weeks. I'll let everyone know how it sounds after being on the plane for 12 hours.


----------



## hoosterw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *awptickes* 
_Qables just started selling the slim iPod dock connectors, and I bought a few of the white ones along with a couple neutrik 3.5mm headphones connectors. I've made a line out dock before, and as you can see a few posts up, it was a failure (well, it worked, just it wasn't pretty).

 This one is pretty(or prettier).












 I used the PFE sleeved wire that qables sells, some silver solder, and sleeving that I pulled of of an old computer case fan that had a blade broken off of it. 

 Eventually I'll do a How-To to make iPod line out dock cables. But first I have to get back from vacation in three weeks. I'll let everyone know how it sounds after being on the plane for 12 hours._

 

Nice to see my stuff in use and nice work too.

 I see you widened the dock cable exit a little.
 That is the reason I am presently not using this connector for my own cabling, the exit hole is too small. But for the rest it is a good looking connector!

 Rgds

 Hans


----------



## Ace o' Spades

Just finished this one. I just took a couple inches of solid core 22 gauge hookup wire and used that.


----------



## awptickes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hoosterw* 
_Nice to see my stuff in use and nice work too.

 I see you widened the dock cable exit a little.
 That is the reason I am presently not using this connector for my own cabling, the exit hole is too small. But for the rest it is a good looking connector!_

 

Yeah, I was afraid the wiring I was using wouldn't fit through the hole with the heatshrink on it, so I enlarged it a bit. Turns out I was right, I'm really happy with how it sounds. I'm not sure I'm going to need to make another one!


----------



## morsel

DIY A/V RCA Compression Connector Cables


----------



## n_maher

Here's one of my more recent efforts. 











 It's a balanced HD650 cable made using Cardas Headphone cable, stock HD650 connectors and Neutrik XLR's. The cable was mainly built for meets so that I can sample both balanced and single-ended offerings. With that it mind I built the matching adapter so I don't have to swap cables mid-meet. Or I might just throw it on the 580s that I picked up the other day!


----------



## applebook

K1000 Cable: 






 K1000 Extension Cable:


----------



## Iceroid

my 1st cable ever... all ratshack parts...

 *ugliness defined:*


----------



## knalb

my very first IC with 100 ohm resistors, so it looks funny.


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *knalb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my very first IC with 100 ohm resistors, so it looks funny.




_

 

might look better if you put the resisters in the plug..


----------



## knalb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cantsleep* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_might look better if you put the resisters in the plug.._

 

I'd like to but I couldn't really see where I would fit them. It seems like there's no room. Is there really a way to do that?


----------



## Owen Bartley

awptickes, I really like the flex you used on your "ugly" cables, what is it? And by the way they aren't that bad, and as long as they work, hey, no big deal, right?

 Also: *warrior05*: How are those Yarbo RCA's from back on page 90? They look awesome. Has anyone else used these?


----------



## grailer

Long-time lurker, first time poster. Being a cable geek, I've really enjoyed seeing all the incredible, creative work being posted here. Just amazing and inspiring, folks!

 I've been making ICs for a while and wanted to contribute my recently completed first "finished" speaker cables.






 Home Depot 'HD-14' extension cord, one 3x14ga run per terminal, two runs per side in a light twist, into polished Furutech spades, covered by CleanCut FR Techflex and white heatshrink, individual runs covered in white/red heatshrink


----------



## Hevimees

I did two boring cables again (without any decorations). I need these for my tuner and DVD-player, but I will also make a comparison with my headphone rig to find out which one is better.

 The plugs are same on both cables, Neutrik NYS 373. Not very nice plugs, but I guess I'll have to live with them. The blue cable is Tasker C208 (23AWG copper condutors), and the black cable is Cordial CSF 250 (20AWG tinned copper conductors).


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *knalb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd like to but I couldn't really see where I would fit them. It seems like there's no room. Is there really a way to do that?_

 

hm... that switchcraft is big enough i think.. 
 or..
 maybe you can just put one each end; one in male plug and another one in female end..


----------



## knalb

hey, here's the second one. I managed to fit my resistors in the jack...it's not perfect but yay!!!

 with 68 Ohm resistors


----------



## awptickes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Owen Bartley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_awptickes, I really like the flex you used on your "ugly" cables, what is it? And by the way they aren't that bad, and as long as they work, hey, no big deal, right?_

 

It's the black techflex from qables.com. My internet connection here in Nebraska is incredibly slow, so I'll have to spare you the product page link until a later date. 1/4 inch black trans-reflective tech-flex. It does look good. I like the look of the white/clear 1/8 inch they also sell, I put that on a copper mini-mini interconnect the other day, and I'm really happy with it. I'll have to put up some pictures later.


----------



## mb3k

4 foot RCA-RCA cables. Inner conductor is the signal, with the shield as ground, and of course the same material as my other cables (Profi RCAs, GS-6 cable, 1/4" nylon sleeving). The cables connect from my SOCRAM to my Toshiba SD-3990 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Soldering in a garage at 3ºC is not that fun, but I managed.


----------



## diff_lock2

My 1.5m 3.5mm extension. I use it to get the signal from my audigy from behind my pc case. 

 The female came from a sh!t scan radio, and the male from sh!t phones, and the cable from some sh!it phones.

 Theres no sign of distortion, first i got L and R mixed, but its fixed now. Do you realy think they would sound bad?

 Get your self a barf bag
 ----------------------------




 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||




 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||




 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||




 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||




 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


----------



## knalb

very nice diff lock, original


----------



## SayNoToPistons

LOL ghetto.


----------



## diff_lock2

Found my hot glue gun, and glue sticks, and i think it helped ALOT i can now plug it in with out cutting my self.

 Also, now that i found a source of female 3.5mm's (crappy radios) i fixed up my nokia pop port thing, and... IT WORKS. I called some one with a pair of some random panasonic headphones.

 PICS


----------



## Fitz

Where can I buy this cable?


----------



## JLMaestro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_4 foot RCA-RCA cables. Inner conductor is the signal, with the shield as ground, and of course the same material as my other cables (Profi RCAs, GS-6 cable, 1/4" nylon sleeving). The cables connect from my SOCRAM to my Toshiba SD-3990 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Soldering in a garage at 3ºC is not that fun, but I managed.




_

 

That's some clean cables, great job!
 Do you offer cable making for members??


----------



## floodo1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *awptickes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One disaster after another, here we are:
http://www.hidebehind.com/981AA335
http://www.hidebehind.com/E99E042
http://www.hidebehind.com/3A68BD90
http://www.hidebehind.com/60103700
http://www.hidebehind.com/A5730DEA
http://www.hidebehind.com/3D53E7AD


 Now for the good cable.
 You learn after one screw up what not to do, this one I was very anal about making sure everything was layed out beforehand, and that I actually put the shrinkwrap on before I soldered the ends on. I use this one from my Powerbook to my LDM+.

 Here's the good one:
http://www.hidebehind.com/F4662B6
http://www.hidebehind.com/CBA6B3D4
http://www.hidebehind.com/E0E7463E
http://www.hidebehind.com/7A1B4C99_

 

wow hidebehind for a non **** site!!!


----------



## hYdrociTy

Another pair of ksc35's. This time with 68 ohm resistor for one channel and 47 ohm for another channel. don't ask...it sounds perfectly balanced and was intentional...

 The Stealth:





 Nothing touches it right now in terms of enjoyable sound. IMO of course.


----------



## diff_lock2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another pair of ksc35's. This time with 68 ohm resistor for one channel and 47 ohm for another channel. don't ask...it sounds perfectly balanced and was intentional..._

 

I think i could benefit from 2 different resistors for each channel. I feel like my portapro's arnt balanced... its just a feeling.

 which resistor for which channel.


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *diff_lock2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think i could benefit from 2 different resistors for each channel. I feel like my portapro's arnt balanced... its just a feeling.

 which resistor for which channel._

 

well the thing is.. i don't remember which channel was the original one, but one channel is surely freaky, right now its the left.. but these drivers are universal..Ive had a similar mis-balance on another pair to a lesser degree..this is all in my opinion, as the unbalance couldn't be measured, but when switched to my other headphones I could definitely tell, so after the lopsided resistors were set right its pretty much gone now..


----------



## daggerlee

where's an easy place to order some 1% resistors? looking for some resistors to make a ER4P-4S cable, looking at the catalog pages on digikey and mouser makes my head hurt...


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daggerlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where's an easy place to order some 1% resistors? looking for some resistors to make a ER4P-4S cable, looking at the catalog pages on digikey and mouser makes my head hurt..._

 

Oh, the laziness of it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DigiKey - just search "metal film resistor" - click on the category Resistors -> Metal Film, select 1% tolerance and your resistance value and you're looking at a very reasonable list.


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daggerlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where's an easy place to order some 1% resistors? looking for some resistors to make a ER4P-4S cable, looking at the catalog pages on digikey and mouser makes my head hurt..._

 

DIY= do it yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the search for components is also part of the process...


----------



## daggerlee

ha! thanks, I know nothing about resistors - I didn't know you needed metal film versus metal oxide film, for example. does the 'power' rating make any difference? thanks for the help.


----------



## rhymesgalore

Could somebody help me out, and tell me what type of jack this is?





 I was looking for this type of jack, because it fits inside an iPod connecter, and searching for 3.5mm female turns up numerous of types of jacks. But without pictures (as on most websites) i can't tell which would be the right one.
 Thanks for helping out


----------



## diff_lock2

surface mounted female mini jack! (stereo)

 im soo sure im right. but you never know.

 if i ever get a ipod, thats probably the first thing i do is make that line out thing. but first i need an amp. 

 OH and BTW doesn't the line out use more batts? cause when you plug phones to the line out jack its like maxed out, vol. wise.


----------



## Iceroid

line out is nowhere near the power drain that maxed headphone out is... its not being amplified, its just raw signal from the dac


----------



## makasin

Hey guys! I just finished my first DIY cable!
 I made a mini-to-RCA interconnect to connect to my amp.
 I used the following:
 -StarQuad cable
 -HGA LOK Rhodium RCA connectors
 -Switchcraft mini plug (gold plated plug, nickel exterior)

 What do you guys think of my first build?
 Compared to my old NXG interconnect, this one is a good deal better. I can sense a better separation between instruments, the lows go lower, and the highs go higher. Pretty much all around better. Im very happy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: 
 Here are some pics of my new cable:


----------



## cgrums

Finally have something decent enough to throw up a pic or two. Just got in on the 1212m for 99.99 deal and got around to making the 1/4" -> RCA adaptors to plug into my PIMETA.

 Canare Starquad
 Neutrik 1/4" plugs
 Canare Narrow Profile RCAs
 Kester silver solder











 They're not perfect by any means but I'm pretty happy with 'em. They don't sound half bad either


----------



## luidge

cgrums, that's exactly the kind of cable i need to build. I got black tekflex, SPC wire and RCA plugs, except the obvious pairs of 1\4 plugs, would i need something else?


----------



## cgrums

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luidge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_cgrums, that's exactly the kind of cable i need to build. I got black tekflex, SPC wire and RCA plugs, except the obvious pairs of 1\4 plugs, would i need something else?_

 

Seems like you've got everything covered. A little heat shrink and you've got everything you need.


----------



## luidge

Great, thank you!


----------



## hummer26

So I have two questions:1. Where do you guys get your components from(cable, wire, cover, plug's ect.) im new to this site and to the whole cable thing, and id like to start making my own and I dont know where to start equipment wise. question 2. what is the adv. if any is it to have headphones hooked up through the connection jack at the bottom of an iPod vs the 1/8" jack at the top???? 

 Oh also where is the best place to learn how to make your own headphone mini amp (like the ones in the mint cans) thanks all 

 -Steve.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hummer26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I have two questions:1. Where do you guys get your components from(cable, wire, cover, plug's ect.) im new to this site and to the whole cable thing, and id like to start making my own and I dont know where to start equipment wise. _

 

Hello! Welcome to Headfi and sorry about your wallet. Here's a good starting point for your cable-making adventures.

  Quote:


 question 2. what is the adv. if any is it to have headphones hooked up through the connection jack at the bottom of an iPod vs the 1/8" jack at the top???? 
 

The advantage is that you bypass the headphone out amplifier of the iPod, which is mediocre at best. The line out at the bottom of the player gives a nice, clean signal. Be careful, though, because the signal comes out of the line out at full volume, so you will need to feed it through an amp with a volume control.

  Quote:


 Oh also where is the best place to learn how to make your own headphone mini amp (like the ones in the mint cans) thanks all 

 -Steve. 
 

The Bible is here: http://www.tangentsoft.net/audio

 Also, take some time to wander around and search this board. There are lots of very informative posts for those new to headfi DIY. And feel free to ask questions. There are lots of very smart, very helpful folks on this board.


----------



## SoundGoon

Hey Steve, welcome to head-fi. Hope you have lots of spare change
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 In terms of places to get supplies, I use redco.com and markertek.com almost exclusively. For tech flex and such I go to wirecare.com, but I know that there are other places to get that stuff. I havn't gotten tech flex or heatshrink in a while, so I odn't know if there is a better place to get the stuff at in terms of price. This should give you a good starting point though; hope this helps. Enjoy and best of luck


----------



## Iceroid

WOW... these LOK connectors *look* easier to use than they really are... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heres my second DIY cable, a 2 foot RCA to RCA.

 4x 26 AWG Silver Plated Copper
 Carbon Techflex
 5/16" vinyl flexible tubing (underneath the techflex)
 Homegrown Audio Silver Solder


----------



## hummer26

So I have a question, I see a lot of mini to mini, and RCA cables and maybe a ipod connector or two. But nothing like S-vid., Component, Optical, DVI/HDMI. Why is this? Are they too technichal/too expensive to DIY?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also thank's for the link's so far, PLEASE KEEP THEM COMING
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Steve


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hummer26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I have a question, I see a lot of mini to mini, and RCA cables and maybe a ipod connector or two. But nothing like S-vid., Component, Optical, DVI/HDMI. Why is this? Are they too technichal/too expensive to DIY?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also thank's for the link's so far, PLEASE KEEP THEM COMING
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Steve_

 

Steve, I suggest that you post your questions in the how to make an interconnect thread, as this thread should be limited to pics of cables when possible.


----------



## TheRH

That is easy to answer.

 Mini to Mini- Easy to make

 RCA-RCA -East to make

 S Video- Hard to make, reason is there are four conductors of a very small gauge and the pins are very close and can easily short if not done just right.

 Component- Is a little more difficult than a RCA to RCA, and uses a coaxial cable. It is a little harder to make, but not by much. The main reason is it takes more patience if u want to use true 75 Ohm connectors (other than Bullet Plugs. in addition to use coaxial cable with a traditional true 75 ohm termination required special tools which can be quite expensive

 Optical is not something you can make because of the fiber used, unless you have special tools, which are very pricey, and are just not worth the time to make.

 DVI/HDMI- Can not be a DIY cable, reason in they have very small conductors and quite a few of them, and have to be almost 100% the same. Not to mention all the solders are done with robotics.

 I hope this helps you out. If you need any tips or pics send me a PM.

 RH


----------



## SayNoToPistons

^ Wow, those are sexy looking cables.


----------



## pelayostyle

Recabled with 26awg SPC. These are used while i jog


----------



## Ace o' Spades

Nice job on that recable. I love the colors. How are the microphonics?


----------



## applebook

Here are my budget Eichman bullets RCA interconnects with Star Quad (1.5'). 

 My question for you experts is if using a braided 4-conductor cable affects SQ. Pretty much all stereo RCA cables are separate. 

 The silly thing is that I won't need this cable much longer anyway since I'm going fully balanced --silver or copper XLR plugs are expensive $$$


----------



## pelayostyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ace o' Spades* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice job on that recable. I love the colors. How are the microphonics?_

 

Actually not that bad. When im walking i hardly notice it. When im jogging i dont notice it at all since i wear a hooded sweater and the thick cotton cushions it.

 Im working on another one for everyday portable use with all white strands of 24awg but ill be using black techflex for this one.


----------



## jbloudg20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *applebook* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_balanced --silver or copper XLR plugs are expensive $$$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Look at the offerings by Neutrik. They are nice connectors, and aren't very expensive:
http://www.redco.com/shopdisplaycate...XLR+Connectors


----------



## philodox

You don't really need ultra expensive [furutech, etc] plugs with balanced cables anyways since cable quality means even less in a balanced rig. The only reason I have fat expensive looking cables is because I got them for free.


----------



## knalb

my first recable using star quad/switchcraft. It does sound better but I'm not too happy with the stiffness of the splitted cable due to the heat shrink...but it's nice nonetheless


----------



## Yen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *knalb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my first recable using star quad/switchcraft. It does sound better but I'm not too happy with the stiffness of the splitted cable due to the heat shrink...but it's nice nonetheless_

 

You should try Techflex type of sleeving?


----------



## SoundGoon

knalb, that's pretty nice looking for your first re-cable. Good job.


----------



## knalb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Yen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You should try Techflex type of sleeving?_

 

That would improve stiffness wouldn't it. So instead of using headshrink just put techflex over the two twisted cables? I'll try it, what size would you recommend? 

 thanks soundgoon!


----------



## hembergler

I don't think TechFlex is really what you want for flexibility. It would also add a good deal of microphonics.


----------



## Yen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think TechFlex is really what you want for flexibility. It would also add a good deal of microphonics._

 

I havent ever used TechFlex itself, but another manufacturers same type of sleeving, plastictype of material, and never experienced microphonics.

 Another option is cotton sleeving. It is flexible and I just cant imagine it would be microphonic.


----------



## SoundGoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *knalb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That would improve stiffness wouldn't it. So instead of using headshrink just put techflex over the two twisted cables? I'll try it, what size would you recommend? 

 thanks soundgoon!_

 

You're welcome - although I wouldn't reccomend tech-flex for the exposed cables either, it would add some mircophnics, and it might just look kinda awkward too


----------



## cgrums

Spent some time recabling this weekend. Sorted out both my K81DJ and SR-60s. The K81 I did to help reduce some of the bloominess in the bass and hopefully bring the midrange forward a bit. 

 24 awg stranded silver wire in a litz braid covered in heat shrink and connected to a 1/4" adaptor I bought in bulk off ebay:












 I used Canare mini starquad on the Grados to tame some of the borderline harshness and help warm up the already beautiful midrange. As I'm an OSU alumn I decided to use some orange tech-flex over the black wire. It's a little stiff but not unbearable:











 With the AKGs I do notice the bass energy better contained and what I considered a muffled mid-range has been brightened a bit.

 I'm extremely happy with the result with the Grados: the harshness in the upper range is more subdued and I find the listening experience as a whole to be much more enjoyable. I will say, though, that separating the Grado cups was a HUGE pain.


----------



## luidge

I'm not an orange type of guy, but your cable are sweeeeeet dude!


----------



## EFN

Yeah Techflex never failed to look sweet


----------



## NOTHINGness

I just finished making some cables for my $99 Musician's Friend 1212m. Now hopefully UPS delivers the card tomorrow so I can listen to them.


----------



## SayNoToPistons

^ What did you use?


----------



## NOTHINGness

1/4" Switchcraft Plugs
Canare F9 RCA Plugs
20 gauge Teflon coated silver wire
PTFE Teflon heatshrink for outer cover
Regular heatshrink for left/right designation.

 The Teflon heat shrink was a pain to work with because it doesn't shrink untill about 650°F. Even with a heat gun and a directional tip, it took a long time to heat the stuff up to shrink.


----------



## Zarathustra19

hey guys, sorry to ask a noob question, but what is an RCA to Mini connector actually used for? My knowledge is extremely limited, obviously.


----------



## cgrums

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zarathustra19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey guys, sorry to ask a noob question, but what is an RCA to Mini connector actually used for? My knowledge is extremely limited, obviously._

 

Depends on your situation, but for me it's to connect my Ipod (or other portable) to an amp with only RCA inputs. My first IC was a female stereo mini -> two rca plugs to connect my Ipod to my desktop PIMETA.


----------



## grailer

Here are some new ones hot off the bench.

 First up, a 75ohm digital cable for connecting my CD player direct to my CD recorder:






 Recipe: VHAudio cryo'ed Pulsar cable - copper center conductor, Teflon dielectric, fine silver plated shield; cryo'ed Canare 75ohm RCAs

 Second, an RCA to mini-phono cable for connecting my wife's iPod to our stereo system:






 Recipe: 2x24ga solid strand, Teflon dielectric wires per channel; cryo'd Cardas RCAs; cryo'ed Canare stereo mini-phono; TechFlex multifiliment nylon covering.

 Cheers & Happy Holidays!


----------



## Zorander

I did this recable job (on my old set of AIWA cans) about 6 months ago. Credits to AK[Zip] for giving me some basic primers prior to my starting the recable job. 

 Modifications: 
 - 22awg SPC wires
 - PVC tube sleeving for the main lengths
 - PET sleeving (techflex) for the splits to the drivers
 - Dual-entry cable (they were originally single-entry)











 Further 'modifications' to each side of the drivers:
 - Custom-cut set of foams (original ones were too flattened and it was affecting comfort & sound, negatively)
 - Defoaming of the drivers
 - Application of Blutac to interior of the cups (no pics unfortunately)





 The only thing left to do is the headband. The vinyl (or whatever) layers are flaking away badly. Despite my effort to remove them, much still remains. A Beyerdynamic-style headband would be nice but I'm not sure where to find them here.

 Cheers!


----------



## luidge

Recable K81DJ with Grado cable (forgot to put on the heatshrink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






 First IC Canare F12 1/8 to Dayton Audio 24k RCA
 With 3/8 TexFlex


----------



## EFN

One for the gallery:






 And a modded (cut short, modified stems, reterminated plug
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)





 I admit it's nerve wrecking to dissect my ER-4P but I really need to get the cables just the way I want them to be - short and simple

 And just to waste time:
 I "recabled" my Rio Karma USB cable LOL!


----------



## skudmunky

hahaha, nice usb recable! do the highs of the usb transfer extend higher now?


----------



## mb3k

I've been trying to imagine how you recabled the usb... obviously you had to cut one of the ends off, but how did you manage to connect it back? Is the heatshrink just holding the end on?


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hahaha, nice usb recable! do the highs of the usb transfer extend higher now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL! yes with the recabling, my USB now transfers in Terrabyte for FLAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the soundstage have tripled. Vocals more lush and the lows floored you down


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been trying to imagine how you recabled the usb... obviously you had to cut one of the ends off, but how did you manage to connect it back? Is the heatshrink just holding the end on?_

 

Good question. Obviously I want to fine trim the cable length to my taste so I cut the cable near the small connector. Then painstakingly reconnect cable by cable according to color code
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - NO SOLDER used at all, just twist em tight and heatshrinked them in place. DONE LOL!


----------



## XFxGeforced

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good question. Obviously I want to fine trim the cable length to my taste so I cut the cable near the small connector. Then painstakingly reconnect cable by cable according to color code
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - NO SOLDER used at all, just twist em tight and heatshrinked them in place. DONE LOL!_

 

id like to see some pictures of all the loose ends you had to connect. Why no solder?


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XFxGeforced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_id like to see some pictures of all the loose ends you had to connect. Why no solder?_

 

Too late to show them now because they are tightly sealed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 No solder because I believe direct surface to surface contact will preserve the sonics. Solder wire are made of different material and I only use solder to "glue" those surface in. But if I can get a solid contact I will not use solder at all.


----------



## mADmAN

EFN

 what sleeves are those? where u got them man?


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EFN

 what sleeves are those? where u got them man?_

 


 Which sleeve?

 Well I can tell that all that u see above are the following:
 0.10, 0.8, 0.4 and 0.2 Heatshrinks. If I want them to be big I use nose pliers to stretch them wide
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The cables are sleeved with shoelace and handphone lanyard


----------



## mb3k

I've had half of this cable constructed and sitting on my desk for months. Finally finished it today!
 The usual: Canare GS-6 for the RCA's to the y-split, then its StarQuad to the mini jack. I love the Qables Y-splitter piece, it makes the cable look much better than a piece of heatshrink (props to you guys at Qables!).
 The y-split piece was a bit too snug with the cable & nylon sleeving, so I had to shave it down with a dremel and sandpaper, but overall it works like a charm!
 Here's a few photos


----------



## EFN

*mb3k:*
 That's soooo professional looking!


----------



## Janus

11 minute usage of leftover materials. spc. 68Ω bonus. entombed in hot glue. for all eternity.


----------



## mb3k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*mb3k:*
 That's soooo professional looking!_

 

Thanks for the comment!

 Here's and update on the entire setup with the cables


----------



## Ace o' Spades

Mmmm....I want one!


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the comment!

 Here's and update on the entire setup with the cables_

 

OMG! That's a Starship Enterprise sound rig izzit?


----------



## wlai

Dude, you need to annotate the gear and IC for us! What the heck is all that?


----------



## grailer

Happy Holidays everyone!

 Finished this build right before Christmas. I'm proud of it and thought others would enjoy the cable ****!






 Construction is VHAudio hyperflex teflon tubing, cryo'ed VHAudio cotton-insulated fine silver wire, PTFE Teflon gas line tape (thicker mil than regular plumber's tape), natural Teflon TechFlex, white 1/2" 3:1 heatshrink, and cryo'ed Oyaide RCAs.






 The cable is currently seeing duty between my pre-amp and amp. It sounds WONDERFUL - smooth, detailed, rich, and tuneful. With Chris' new Teflon tubing, it's also very flexible. Microphonices are minimal, even with the hollow Teflon tube.


----------



## daggerlee

That's a tough act to follow grailer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I humbly present my first cables...

 The three in the middle: Mini to mini and two impedance adapters, one 75 ohms and one 100 ohms. They come in handy when using my Etys and MS1s with the amp. Funny thing, I don't actually have a portable amp yet, so I haven't yet been able to test the mini to mini. But the multimeter says things are good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One final tweak I'd like to do is to fill the resistor parts of the plugs with epoxy resin so the resistors won't move and accidentally touch ground. We'll see

 The mini to RCA uses canare F10 connectors. Not too happy with the connectors - they feel looser than the Canare RCAPs on my bluejeans, plus I think they look kinda ugly. Ah well, the tension release helps cover up the nasty gap when you're only using two strands...






 Next up: a decent pair of ICs, then I think I'm done with the cable business. Whew!


----------



## MASantos

Here is my latest build:

 RCA-RCA interconnects:

 Length(tip to tip): 80cm/2.6"
 Wire: Silver platted copper PTFE insulation 26AWG
 Technique: 8 conductors per channel in 2 x 4 conductor braid configuration.
 Covering: Black Nilon multifilament
 RCA plugs: Low cost Neutrik( I will probably build another pair with neutrik profi's)
 Cardas Solder











 My photo skills are not the best and the camera is not really good fro closeups. The nilon covering is "more black" than is looks in the pictures.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My photo skills are not the best and the camera is not really good fro closeups. The nilon covering is "more black" than is looks in the pictures._

 


 "It's like, how much more black could this be? And the answer is none. None more black."


----------



## grailer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"It's like, how much more black could this be? And the answer is none. None more black."_

 

Nice one Nigel!


----------



## grailer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daggerlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's a tough act to follow grailer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I humbly present my first cables..._

 

Thanks for the kind words.

 Yours are very nice cables, daggerlee! You don't need to be anything but proud of your work. I especially like the colour-coded heatshrink around the leads of the mini-phono to RCA cable. Great idea!


----------



## XFxGeforced

after getting really frustrated with it yesterday, and throwing it in the trash a couple times from anger, and two lost 1/8" gold plated stereo plugs, i finally finished it up today. Tested with a multimeter in resistance mode to make sure the channels werent interfering with eachother or the ground.

 -used 24 gauge copper speaker wire from radioshack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's kinda long because my millet im working on is gonna be on top of my computer case, and i want it to stretch from the soundcard.


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XFxGeforced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_after getting really frustrated with it yesterday, and throwing it in the trash a couple times from anger, and two lost 1/8" gold plated stereo plugs, i finally finished it up today. Tested with a multimeter in resistance mode to make sure the channels werent interfering with eachother or the ground.

 -used 24 gauge copper speaker wire from radioshack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's kinda long because my millet im working on is gonna be on top of my computer case, and i want it to stretch from the soundcard.









_

 

Wow! that looked like a Rattle Snake. Wicked


----------



## daggerlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Technique: 8 conductors per channel in 2 x 4 conductor braid configuration._

 

Nice cables! Is there any advantage to using more than 1 conductor per channel?


----------



## XFxGeforced

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow! that looked like a Rattle Snake. Wicked
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks, its all black, but it would look like a black mamba! even more deadly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was my first one, and next time itll be muccch easier


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daggerlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice cables! Is there any advantage to using more than 1 conductor per channel?_

 

Braiding is said to improve noise rejection and improve performance. That said, I have never made RCA cables with only 2 conductors( 1 signal 1 ground). But I can hear the difference between these and low cost ones that came with my all in one stereo. 

 If you search google for Litz braid, you'll find some infor regarding this. There are many cable companies out there that refer these braids as good cable construction techniques.


----------



## firefox360

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daggerlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice cables! Is there any advantage to using more than 1 conductor per channel?_

 

I've heard that it does lower the resistance of the cable, but whether or not it makes a difference that you can noticably hear, that's up to your ears to decide.


----------



## mADmAN

been a while since i made any cables... actually took me quite some time to build this for use with my PC-LDM+.

 Canare StarQuad L-4E6S
 REAN stereo minis
 sleeved with shoelace






 the yellow ring is to mark the source end.

 the sleeve also comes in black.. but th one i have is already in use with my SE W810i.


----------



## Yen

Beautiful cables mADmAN! And nice work using imagination with sourcing sleeves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll start looking also for shoelaces for my next cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_been a while since i made any cables... actually took me quite some time to build this for use with my PC-LDM+.

 Canare StarQuad L-4E6S
 REAN stereo minis
 sleeved with shoelace






 the yellow ring is to mark the source end.

 the sleeve also comes in black.. but th one i have is already in use with my SE W810i._


----------



## XFxGeforced

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 the yellow ring is to mark the source end.
_

 

whats different about the source end from the other plug?


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XFxGeforced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_whats different about the source end from the other plug?_

 

The shield being connected on just one end, most likely.


----------



## mADmAN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XFxGeforced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_whats different about the source end from the other plug?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The shield being connected on just one end, most likely._

 

yup... thats it


----------



## cantsleep

wanted to make something very smally, thin, and flexible(one on the left) _and _some overkill(one on the right)




 solo shot


----------



## mb3k

Haha, what a mini-beast cantsleep. How many wires are connected to each channel? I can count 5 each.


----------



## XFxGeforced

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haha, what a mini-beast cantsleep. How many wires are connected to each channel? I can count 5 each._

 

it is quite the fatty, and dont even have to tube it with that nice looking multi-colored teflon is it? whered you get it? there was this one store i remember going to that had all this nice sleeving


----------



## cantsleep

i got the wires from navship(?); ebay seller

 and yeah, 5 each, 15 total.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Just got done making my first IC's. I've got to say, I am very happy with them. They look great IMHO. I was able to pull them off without using heat shrink, and it looks better that way I think.

 Canare L-2T2S Black & Red
 Neutrik RCA Plugs
 Techflex


----------



## werdwerdus

Just ordered two rolls of wire from navships. This will be the first time I stray from starquad hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And using tech flex for the first time. And it's awesome that navships is located in Iowa (at least the items are?)!


----------



## barqy

here is an ipod connector i made using some wire from PC fan that wasnt in use (it's stranded copper), the 3.5mm plug was bought at a local electronic shop, and the ipod plug was bought from ridax.

 this is my first attempt at making anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 turned out pretty well (pictures are not good though), the sound is much improved.













 There is a lot of room left over on the ipod connector (where the heat shrink is coming out from), how should do I go about covering it?

 Edit: Many thanks to all the Head-fiers that answered my random PM about cable making


----------



## SoundGoon

Barqy and Gill, awesome cables! especially for your first time!! Keep up the good work and enjoy the world of DIY


----------



## laxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_been a while since i made any cables... actually took me quite some time to build this for use with my PC-LDM+.

 Canare StarQuad L-4E6S
 REAN stereo minis
 sleeved with shoelace






 the yellow ring is to mark the source end.

 the sleeve also comes in black.. but th one i have is already in use with my SE W810i.




_

 

Where do you get those shoelaces? i've been wanting to make a few new cables, but don't know where to buy laces like the ones you use!


----------



## mADmAN

*double post*


----------



## mADmAN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where do you get those shoelaces? i've been wanting to make a few new cables, but don't know where to buy laces like the ones you use!_

 

im sorry but I cant really help u out bro... especially since were from 2 different continents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if u really must know ... i get them from a shopping mall which is a mere 15 minute drive away from my house called "One Utama" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 theres a kiosk here that sells some stuff (belts etc.) and tonnes of funky design shoelaces


----------



## XFxGeforced

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_im sorry but cant i really help u out bro... especially since were from 2 different continents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if u really must know ... i get them from a shopping mall which is a mere 15 minute drive away from my house called "One Utama" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 theres a kiosk here that sells some stuff (belts etc.) and tonnes of funky design shoelaces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yep, goto a skateboard shop, theyll have laces and stuff, or maybe even something like pacsun, or *shudders* hot topic.


----------



## SayNoToPistons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gil Schwartzman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got done making my first IC's. I've got to say, I am very happy with them. They look great IMHO. I was able to pull them off without using heat shrink, and it looks better that way I think.

 Canare L-2T2S Black & Red
 Neutrik RCA Plugs
 Techflex










_

 

How do they sound? I'm thinking of using the same cables and simular Neutrik plugs.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SayNoToPistons* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do they sound? I'm thinking of using the same cables and simular Neutrik plugs._

 

Honestly... I cannot say yet. They were made in anticipation of a reciever coming.. which I do not have yet. I tested them using two RCA -> Mini adapters just to make sure they worked, but being that the adapters are cheapo $5 cables, I think they would likely negatively affect sound. They did, however, sound better than I expected using said adapters.


----------



## XFxGeforced

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gil Schwartzman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Honestly... I cannot say yet. They were made in anticipation of a reciever coming.. which I do not have yet. I tested them using two RCA -> Mini adapters just to make sure they worked, but being that the adapters are cheapo $5 cables, I think they would likely negatively affect sound. They did, however, sound better than I expected using said adapters._

 

speaking of rca > mini adapters, i just got finished with one. my bro went to college so he let me have his Pioneer PD-F507 CD player, and it only have rca outputs, so i made an adapter for it since i wanted it for headphone use. Anyway, it works, and the sleeving is much nicer than my interconnect i made, but its still cheap black mesh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, gold ratshack rca plugs, 24-gauge ratshack copper speaker wire, ratshack heatshrink, and ratshack solder! this was completely radioshack'd lol. i have some silver and silver plated copper wire coming in soon, so i might make another for that, but this is fine for now.








 *red is right, because the r's matched, and i used a female jack on the mini end so i can either use it with or without an amp.

 **Here's the adapter plugged into the cd player, looks kinda like ER4P's imo


----------



## soloz2

what size tubing do people use to cover the braided 22-24awg wires?


----------



## hembergler

For shrink tubing, 1/8" should work pretty well. Either 2:1 or 3:1 should work.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Made two more sets of RCA IC's. I will need them in time, but not yet. I made them mainly just for the practice, and they came out nice. Not sure if I like the white/black & red/black combo, or the white/black & red/red. The red techflex seems a little to orange. 

 Canare L-2T2S Black & Red
 Neutrik RCA Plugs
 Techflex


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For shrink tubing, 1/8" should work pretty well. Either 2:1 or 3:1 should work._

 

I'm talking about the tubing seen here:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...8&postcount=59
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...5&postcount=60

 it looks like a pvc tubing that gives the cable protection and a nice round look and then the sleeving is placed over it.


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm talking about the tubing seen here:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...8&postcount=59
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...5&postcount=60

 it looks like a pvc tubing that gives the cable protection and a nice round look and then the sleeving is placed over it._

 

D'oh, I figured I got something wrong when I realized that it was you who was asking about the tubing before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've actually looked for tubing like that, and haven't had too much success. Perhaps I might just need to take a trip over to a local Home Depot to get an appropriate size.


----------



## werdwerdus

These were really fun to make. Bought two rolls of 24 gauge SPC wire from navships on ebay, 4 Neutrik NYS373 RCA plugs, and black 1/4" Tech Flex sleeving. This is my first cables that aren't Star Quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I used 4 wires per cable in a "litz" braid (two for center and two for sleeve). I also put a tiny bit of clear heatshrink tubing over the center pin (you can see it in the pic a little). I really like these RCA plugs, I'll probably use them for all my RCA cables in the future. I think using the SPC was a lot easier than star quad, actually. They are around 5 feet long (one is about 0.5 cm longer than the other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


 Here you can see the clear heatshrink around the center pin



 Cable sans tech flex



 Close-up of braid



 Finished cable


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *werdwerdus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These were really fun to make. Bought two rolls of 24 gauge SPC wire from navships on ebay, 4 Neutrik NYS373 RCA plugs, and black 1/4" Tech Flex sleeving. This is my first cables that aren't Star Quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I used 4 wires per cable in a "litz" braid (two for center and two for sleeve). I also put a tiny bit of clear heatshrink tubing over the center pin (you can see it in the pic a little). I really like these RCA plugs, I'll probably use them for all my RCA cables in the future. I think using the SPC was a lot easier than star quad, actually. They are around 5 feet long (one is about 0.5 cm longer than the other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


 Here you can see the clear heatshrink around the center pin



 Cable sans tech flex



 Close-up of braid



 Finished cable







_

 

looks nice


----------



## laxx

I hate how the spring strain relief looks. Is it really bad to leave it off?


----------



## MASantos

The strain relief must always be installed to ensure correct clamping of the cable inside the connector. What I do in some cables is to cut the portion of the spring that is outside the connector. I posted some pics of my cables a few pages before.


----------



## laxx

What I do is I clamp the cable with clamp on the ground piece of the plug and then heatshrink from the channel solder points down a little past the clamp, then I put the plastic sleeve that comes with the connector on, then screw the case on. I don't know if that's clear enough of an explanation, but I was wondering itf that would be strong enough.


----------



## MASantos

I don't understand. There is no clamp on the ground. It must be soldered.


----------



## XFxGeforced

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The strain relief must always be installed to ensure correct clamping of the cable inside the connector. What I do in some cables is to cut the portion of the spring that is outside the connector. I posted some pics of my cables a few pages before._

 

normally don't use the springs, since alot of the time the wires wont fit through it as well, but i always solder all my wires, and the heatshrink over the connector kinda works similarly.


----------



## FallenAngel

What about the Cardas connectors that don't have any type of strain relief? Any suggestions on how to make sure the cables don't break off?

 I'm thinking making it a reasonably tight fit using heatshrink on the inside then hot glue.


----------



## SayNoToPistons

Gepco Triaxial 70 OHM cables and the best Monster connectors i can find (they went for 16 dollars each but i got them for free!)









 I made the Hospital grade socket connector thing and the CAT5 cables (with old Monster conenctors i got for free). Terrymx made the mini-mini and the mini-rca.


----------



## wafflesomd

Took a trip to Mendelsons today. Monster cable, 10 cents a foot.

 Not to mention a nice little interconnect for my upcoming amp.

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...cture008-2.jpg


----------



## XFxGeforced

made a 75ohm little extension for my er4p>s. Used 1/8w 75ohm resistors, and they fit nicely inside the stereo plug casing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 It's 24AWG silver-coated copper wire, and i did have a screwup on that heatshrink on the jack side :-\ but ill put up with it, makes it more flexible i guess

 *Kind of wish i had a fatty all silver mini stereo jack instead of that one with the black plastic cover, anyone know of any i can get?

 ***here's an rca > mini connector to plug into my switch. Colors clash a bit, but you cant see the rca connectors behind my cd player 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 That's 18-gauge silver-coated copper wire...yep, i fit 4 18AWG wires into the canare F12 plug, i love these things!


----------



## werdwerdus

Cable end jack:
This is where I got some of these:




 (looks the same as the one in the picture)

here's my thread that has some info


----------



## XFxGeforced

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *werdwerdus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cable end jack:
This is where I got some of these:





 (looks the same as the one in the picture)

here's my thread that has some info_

 

http://www.sjmediasystems.com/tn-mfs.html

 found them there for under 2 bucks a pop, thanks for the link to your thread, i put the model number in froogle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ***nvm, shipping was 13 bucks for 4 of them!


----------



## XFxGeforced

markertek.com actually does have the TN-MFS, just search for it in part number, then press on the rca link, then go down and look at the options to add to the cart


----------



## diff_lock2

Power Cord interconnector 

 hot glue special...


----------



## mADmAN

guys..i have a question...

 the Canare L-4E6S. it has 4 conductors... lets just say i was to take out 3 out of the 4 conductors and cut all 3 conductors to about 50cm (half a metre) each.

 how long would it roughly be if i were to braid the 3 cables together?

 thanks


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_guys..i have a question...

 the Canare L-4E6S. it has 4 conductors... lets just say i was to take out 3 out of the 4 conductors and cut all 3 conductors to about 50cm (half a metre) each.

 how long would it roughly be if i were to braid the 3 cables together?

 thanks_

 

It depends a lot on the tightness of the braids. I find that a loose braid makes an almost completely insignificant change in the length. A really tight braid might bring it down to closer to 40-45 cm if I remember correctly. I haven't done too much work with braids.


----------



## mADmAN

so basically it means it brings down the length by 1/5th? or sumthin like that?

 its a good indication nonetheless... thanks hembergler

 would appreciate if anyone else has any answers to my question above.


----------



## ajames

Here's my first attempt at a home-brewed cable. Made it out of necessity for my newly finished Cmoy. 

 Mini to Mini -- made from cheap parts i had laying around and some cheapish gold 1/8" plugs from RadioShack.


----------



## diff_lock2

Same here, just bought a cmoy (since i couldn't get the parts)... so i needed an interconnector.... mine looks much worse though. Cause i cant find mini plugs, and im just starting out, i want to get used to making ables before i lat down more money... 

 These are some fat ***** copper cables, the insulation is thin, so there very thick.











 Worse pic


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

My first recabled cans! I really just used these for practice, so I don't kill any cans I like


----------



## FritzS

Hi,
 my own build cinch cable
 Cable: Van damme Classic Quad Microphone Cable - Classic starquad UP SPOFC microphone cable

 Connector: Neutrik Profi Cinch Connector NF2C-B

 Ground - both blue wires soldered on both sides - shield soldered on one side

 Signal - both white wires soldered on both sides






 More about please see pictures

http://www.stockhammer.eu/hifi/cables1-main.php 

 Sounds a bit more detailed and airy as my bought .....

 My other projects
http://www.stockhammer.eu/hifi/cd650-main.php
http://www.stockhammer.eu/hifi/wna-main.php


----------



## mb3k

Profi power!
 Great cables, I've never seen VDC's before


----------



## Vadi

Here is a power cable for my Pimeta: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I also made interconnects using a guide at TNT-Audio: 




 Here is the "heavy-duty" version: 
 There was flame-retardant glass-wire available and I had to use it. This stuff - like glass-wool - likes inserting glass-particles into your skin. 
 Unfortunately I don't use it at the moment because it's too bulky. 





 Last but not least is a FFRC (Full-Frequency-Range-Cable) from TNT-Audio: 
 I was hell to make 7 of those (their length ranging from three to 8 metres) and I won't use them on active speakers any more but they're fine.


----------



## diff_lock2

@ Vadi,

 What conectors are you using for the "FFRC" cables, (looks like CAT5 or what ever)... Cuase i would like to make new cables, or re do the cables i got now... and i have the same clip as you for the speaker, and i need a some sort of plug... right now i got some wierd tiny bannana plugs...

 Thanks


----------



## Vadi

I didn't use connectors, I just tinned the wires.


----------



## diff_lock2

Thats what it looks like, maybe i should do the same...


----------



## hembergler

I made a 6' mini->mini cable for a friend. Neutrik minis and copper wire in a 4-strand roundish braid.







 Close up on the mini






 Random wire photo


----------



## diff_lock2

where do you learn to braid...

 I remember there was a link, but i cant find it anywhere...


----------



## XFxGeforced

My newly finished cable for my 650s. 22AWG silver wire, silver canare F12 mini stereo, and some 4% silver solder to finish it off. It really saved my 650s for me, I was kinda get bored with them, but it brought them forward for me a large amount, and not so laid back anymore like senns are known for. Sounds Great!


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *diff_lock2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where do you learn to braid...

 I remember there was a link, but i cant find it anywhere..._

 

There are various types of braids you can do. MASantos has a great tutorial for most standard braids here. And I've also found this link to be useful. Hope that helps. Sometimes the best way to figure out a braid is to just experiment.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XFxGeforced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My newly finished cable for my 650s. 22AWG silver wire, silver canare F12 mini stereo, and some 4% silver solder to finish it off. It really saved my 650s for me, I was kinda get bored with them, but it brought them forward for me a large amount, and not so laid back anymore like senns are known for. Sounds Great!

 *img*
_

 

Very nice, did you just cut up your former cable for the connectors?


----------



## mb3k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are various types of braids you can do. MASantos has a great tutorial for most standard braids here. And I've also found this link to be useful. Hope that helps. Sometimes the best way to figure out a braid is to just experiment.



 Very nice, did you just cut up your former cable for the connectors?_

 

The girlfriend calls me such a girl when I braid wires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Nice cables guys.


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The girlfriend calls me such a girl when I braid wires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Nice cables guys._

 

Just explain to her that all bass detail will be lost without a careful 6-stranded round braid of 22AWG SPC wires in Teflon insulation! Then you can just stick to being a geek


----------



## laxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The girlfriend calls me such a girl when I braid wires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Nice cables guys._

 

Yes, it's very sad I can braid better than my girlfriend. She told me if we have a daughter, I'm going to be braiding her hair...


----------



## XFxGeforced

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Very nice, did you just cut up your former cable for the connectors?_

 

yep, just cut the wire with like 1/2" left, then used soldering iron to melt the enamel off the wire and soldered it up. Thanks for the compliment, I know I'm enjoying it!

 here's some more:
















 thought it'd be the most logical thing to make white right, since they ryhme and all


----------



## skyline889

USPS just dropped these off! Finally some new parts!!


----------



## n_maher

Thought I'd share a little trick that I learned tonight. I was making an extension cable for a friend so that he can use is Ipod w/ SikDin in his car. Obviously I had no problems coming up with an acceptable male 3.5mm plug so that he could plug into the AUX jack but the cable mount 3.5mm jack was a different story. I tried the TecNec TN-MFS jack but it was too heavy to use for this application so I started rummaging through my parts box. I came across the mini jacks that Tangent specified for the PINT project (Mouser Part #161-7300-EX) and had an idea. Now if you're like me you've cooked a couple of Neutrik's NYS231B plugs by overheating them. If you're also like me you saved the nice aluminum sleeve that comes with these plugs. So, what happens when you combine that sleeve with panel mount mini jack? You get this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Add a little heatshrink to provide a little strain relief and you get this:






 Hope someone else can put this to good use. I've got another 3 of the Neutrik sleeves left so I think I'll try my hand at making something like the Ety P->S conversion cable.


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thought I'd share a little trick that I learned tonight. I was making an extension cable for a friend so that he can use is Ipod w/ SikDin in his car. Obviously I had no problems coming up with an acceptable male 3.5mm plug so that he could plug into the AUX jack but the cable mount 3.5mm jack was a different story. I tried the TecNec TN-MFS jack but it was too heavy to use for this application so I started rummaging through my parts box. I came across the mini jacks that Tangent specified for the PINT project (Mouser Part #161-7300-EX) and had an idea. Now if you're like me you've cooked a couple of Neutrik's NYS231B plugs by overheating them. If you're also like me you saved the nice aluminum sleeve that comes with these plugs. So, what happens when you combine that sleeve with panel mount mini jack? You get this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *photo*

 Add a little heatshrink to provide a little strain relief and you get this:

 *photo

 Hope someone else can put this to good use. I've got another 3 of the Neutrik sleeves left so I think I'll try my hand at making something like the Ety P->S conversion cable._

 

Brilliant! You've solved my troubles of looking for a reasonably sized female cable mounted mini. The parts cost of both the female jack and the Neutrik still come out to less than a Calrad mini connector. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing that


----------



## SayNoToPistons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_USPS just dropped these off! Finally some new parts!!



_

 

Hehe... I got some Locking connectors also. WBTs!


----------



## MASantos

That's brilliant Nate, I have used one of those mini jacks as a female cable jack, but only used heatshrink to cover it and provide strain relief. Your's looks much nicer and better finished than mine. I'll definitely do one of those when I get back to Portugal. It is a shame that none of the good manufacturers offers good quality mini female jacks.


----------



## MASantos

Litz braiding tutorial


----------



## skyline889

Nice WBTs saynotopistons! Couldn't afford them this time around but I have a feeling I'm going to order the Nextgens soon.

 Just finished these;





 One is a bit longer than the other but I'm still pretty happy with them. I really like the stress relief screws on the locking connectors, no need for heatshrink!


----------



## soloz2

I also just got a few locking RCA plugs... along w/ over 100 non-locking plugs...


----------



## colonelkernel8

someone make IC's (or any cable) with the Kevlar techflex. lol, those would be some durable cables.


----------



## grailer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *colonelkernel8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_someone make IC's (or any cable) with the Kevlar techflex_

 

Yes, Pear Cable's Anjou ICs have a Kevlar jacket: (http://www.pearcable.com/sub_products_anjou.htm).

 They should be very durable, to be sure, but Kevlar as a dielectric isn't as good as Teflon or natural fibers like loosely-woven cotton.


----------



## werdwerdus

post #2000


----------



## colonelkernel8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grailer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, Pear Cable's Anjou ICs have a Kevlar jacket: (http://www.pearcable.com/sub_products_anjou.htm).

 They should be very durable, to be sure, but Kevlar as a dielectric isn't as good as Teflon or natural fibers like loosely-woven cotton._

 

mmmm, $1000 for a 0.5m pair. Nice.


----------



## colonelkernel8

Yeah, I think the teflon techflex would be a little more appropriate. Kevlar is overkill in every respect, except if you wanted to tow a car with your $1000 interconnects, or if you wanted them to be able to survive a journey through an in-sink disposal.


----------



## Fitz

Kevlar isn't that esoteric or unique these days, though. I think there's a dozen or so pairs of speakers with kevlar cone drivers sitting around ready to go out to various jobsites, where I work. And they're anything but expensive.


----------



## skyline889

Built another to replace the uneven lengthed one, it was annoying the heck out of me.


----------



## FallenAngel

Just finished my first Sennhsier cable for my HD600's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After butchering the connectors of an HD650 cable and learning how they're made up inside, DAMN! This was definitely a hard job. Even soldering the things without melting the plastic housing was a pain. Happy to have it finished and love the results. I thought the Alessandro MS2's were detailed, but wow. Listening to a few songs over again and hearing things I never paid attention to before. It really livened the headphones up.

Cable makeup
 24AWG 99.99% Solid Core Silver
 100% pure unbleached cotton tubing
 Braided until Y-Split and covered in Polyethylene Sleeving
 Y-Split up parallel runs covered in Nylon sleeving
 Neutrik NP3X-B 1/4" Plug


----------



## mADmAN

im curious...

 for headphone recables, whats the length most people use from the Y split to the headphones??


----------



## XFxGeforced

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_im curious...

 for headphone recables, whats the length most people use from the Y split to the headphones??_

 

i did the split at about the top of my ribcage, and it's pretty good length. Could be a little shorter, but I like it.


----------



## soloz2

I usually make the split about 12 inches from the end


----------



## luidge

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just finished my first Sennhsier cable for my HD600's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After butchering the connectors of an HD650 cable and learning how they're made up inside, DAMN! This was definitely a hard job. Even soldering the things without melting the plastic housing was a pain. Happy to have it finished and love the results. I thought the Alessandro MS2's were detailed, but wow. Listening to a few songs over again and hearing things I never paid attention to before. It really livened the headphones up.

Cable makeup
 24AWG 99.99% Solid Core Silver
 100% pure unbleached cotton tubing
 Braided until Y-Split and covered in Polyethylene Sleeving
 Y-Split up parallel runs covered in Nylon sleeving
 Neutrik NP3X-B 1/4" Plug



_

 

Great cabling Fallen! I would love to do one pair myself and i find Canare to be to laid back and mellow, i believe the Senn cable would be better then canare. And i find cardas to be to costy so pure silver seem to be the way. How much does it stacked up to for all the parts?


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luidge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great cabling Fallen! I would love to do one pair myself and i find Canare to be to laid back and mellow, i believe the Senn cable would be better then canare. And i find cardas to be to costy so pure silver seem to be the way. How much does it stacked up to for all the parts?_

 

Thanks, I do beleive it was worth it. I'm actually about to build a Cardas version hopefully this weekend if I have a chance to fit it in between the SOHA and MHHA builds.

 Price wise you're actually looking at similar costs between Cardas 4x24 and pure silver in cotton (a little less for teflon).

 It's a fairly short wire, about 4 feet long and cost around $40 in materials + $15 for original HD650 cable for connectors, it's the work on it that takes a while and is very delicate.


----------



## wlai

Second attempt, first success. Like the contrasting look of orange starquad with black techflex. The "carbon" techflex may even be better.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

The carbon does look really good! For comparison, see these two shots. The first one is red canare with black techflex, the second is red canare with carbon techflex. 













 Close-up on the carbon:







 IMHO, the carbon looks better. It has a nice shine to it you don't get with the black.


----------



## skyline889

Made a new mini-rca a few days ago. I kind of like it.


----------



## soloz2

what did you use at the Y? I can't tell from the pic


----------



## skyline889

.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what did you use at the Y? I can't tell from the pic_

 

Looks like a shell from an RCA connector. 

 I've actually wanted to try the same. I have a nuetrik mini connector that I broke, was gunna see about using the shell as a split.


----------



## skyline889

I didn't use either but I've tried Neutriks before though. They work pretty well but you need a pretty small circumfrenced cable to be able to fit even through the large opening version. It was too small for most of my mini-rca cables but depending on what kind of cable you're working with, it'll might work out really well. Plus the Neutriks are so cheap you could buy them just to use the barrel!


----------



## esh0

On signal wire: 8x0.2mm + 4x0.5mm twisted each other
 On gnd wire: 1x1mm wounded on signal wire
 Material: mono crystal wires made of silver
 Isolation: teflon


----------



## SayNoToPistons

Skyline, where did you get those connectors?


----------



## grailer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SayNoToPistons* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skyline, where did you get those connectors?_

 

They look like LOK locking RCAs - sort of a WBT clone. Here's a good source for inexpensive but decent RCAs.

http://www.homegrownaudio.com/rca_connectors.htm


 ---
My system
My gallery


----------



## SayNoToPistons

I don't think they're LOKs OR WBTs (probably copies). I already have WBTs and i'm looking for cheaper connectors to mess with.


----------



## FallenAngel

They look like "WBT style" connectors from PartsConnexion


----------



## grailer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They look like "WBT style" connectors from PartsConnexion_

 

I think you're dead-on. Good eyes!

 BTW, aren't their "RCA Male plugs "Tiffany" style (6mm)" rather Oyaide looking?


----------



## Fangmasterflex

Got 70' of gs6 cable in and went to town on it yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 also made a whole bunch more but now its behind my stereo and im too lazy to reach back there


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grailer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you're dead-on. Good eyes!

 BTW, aren't their "RCA Male plugs "Tiffany" style (6mm)" rather Oyaide looking?_

 

If you actually look, the strain relief is different, my barrel is longer, and there are no cheesy red/white stripes. If you guys want info just pm me, this is a picture thread, I want to see more _pics_!


----------



## laxx

Wow, I get tired of doing it after making a pair of RCA's, let alone as many as you did in that picture...


----------



## mb3k

Fangmasterflex, if I can make it out, I see that you cranked the Profi's shut tight. Looking good!


----------



## willmueller

Well its my first, its not shielded cable infact its regular 22g stranded, however it sounds better than the $3 ones you can buy anywhere and it does not seam to pick up any interference, works great with my cmoy.


----------



## Fangmasterflex

haha yeah- i tried to close it all the way but couldnt do it for the life of me, so instead i trimmed off a little extra of the jacket to make it close easier


----------



## laxx

I snipped part of the plastic (strain relief?) that goes inside the barrel. That was the only way I could get the barrel to close all the way with my Starquad + Techflex. =T


----------



## hembergler

After seeing the Multi-array braid by Ken, I decided that I needed to try it out myself. I wish I had something more interesting than these $1 Neutrik connectors to use though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Total length is just about 1.5ft.






 Close up on the braid (6 wires)


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After seeing the Multi-array braid by Ken, I decided that I needed to try it out myself. I wish I had something more interesting than these $1 Neutrik connectors to use though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Total length is just about 1.5ft.






 Close up on the braid (6 wires)




_

 

the braids look as good as his 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 how do they sound?


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cantsleep* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the braids look as good as his 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 how do they sound?_

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The braid is really easy once you get it down, and it works for any even number of wires. 

 Quite honestly, despite the number of cables I've made and interest in the subject, I've never really been able to distinguish between cables. I focus more on making something durable and asthetically pleasing. I don't doubt that there is a difference, but I haven't heard it.


----------



## laxx

Hey Hemberfler, where did you buy your cables?


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Hemberfler, where did you buy your cables?_

 

The copper wire used in the interconnects above was a birthday present actually, so I'm not sure where it's from. (I have the best friends ever. They gave me wire for my birthday! Think about it!)

 Other sites that I've had very good experiances with: redco.com, takefiveaudio.com, wirecare.com, and navships on eBay.


----------



## soloz2

that 6 conductor braid looks awesome! I too have been practicing with 6 and 8 conductor braids. Here is a mini-RCA cable I maid the other day. The cable is sleeved so it is hard to see the actual braid, but it has a very unique color to it that I think turned out very nice!

 6 conductors SPC (2 blue, 2 yellow, 2 orange) at the 'Y' split I then braided each side in a standard 3 conductor litz braid. Sleeving is carbon techflex

http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2840xk3.jpg


----------



## floodo1

where are you guys getting your techflex?


----------



## werdwerdus

I got mine at markertek for 17.95 for 100 feet (1/4")


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that 6 conductor braid looks awesome! I too have been practicing with 6 and 8 conductor braids. Here is a mini-RCA cable I maid the other day. The cable is sleeved so it is hard to see the actual braid, but it has a very unique color to it that I think turned out very nice!

 6 conductors SPC (2 blue, 2 yellow, 2 orange) at the 'Y' split I then braided each side in a standard 3 conductor litz braid. Sleeving is carbon techflex

http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2840xk3.jpg_

 

Ooh pretty. What kind of braid did you use? I've been trying to figure out a six stranded round braid without much luck.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After seeing the Multi-array braid by Ken, I decided that I needed to try it out myself. I wish I had something more interesting than these $1 Neutrik connectors to use though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Total length is just about 1.5ft.






 Close up on the braid (6 wires)




_

 

Beautiful cable Hembergler!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ooh pretty. What kind of braid did you use? I've been trying to figure out a six stranded round braid without much luck._

 

I sent you a PM, but basically I adapted the 4 conductor litz flat braid to be used for 6 conductors. The end result was a round braid


----------



## Paavola

I've been making cables for couple of years now, also for other people. This is my latest creation:


----------



## skyline889

Nice cable Paavola, very clean.

 ___

 Here's another of mine, this one's to hook up my 1212m to my IVR. It's about eight feet long with silver right angle 1/4" plugs and LOK Rhodium rcas. My iron is way too big for these tiny little LOKs. I think it's finally time to upgrade from this pos '80s one.


----------



## laxx

Beautiful work there Skyline. I really need to try some nylon multifilament...


----------



## SayNoToPistons

Hey skyline, you never replied to my PMs!


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Beautiful work there Skyline. I really need to try some nylon multifilament..._

 

Thanks Laxx! I had a really hard time terminating the RCAs on these because the tip of my iron couldn't really fit into the space to solder the signal wire. I think I might have to stop being so cheap and pick up a Hakko.


----------



## SayNoToPistons

.....
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SayNoToPistons* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey skyline, you never replied to my PMs!_


----------



## gsteinb88

Picked up a pretty inexpensive pair of K701's that were in need of a new cable, threw some twisted pairs of SPC on there, and had myself some new cans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They were a real pain in the arse to get open though....but once i did, it was super simple.


----------



## FallenAngel

Just finished this Cardas 4x24 cable for my Sennhseir HD600's. So far it sounds very nice, can't wait until it burns in. I especially love the light blue shade to the cable, it's actually somewhat darker than the photo, but you can still see a little blue under the nylon sleeving.


----------



## MoonHawk

Just built two of these
 I used canare starquad and neutrik connectors machined to accept the large diameter starquad, just under 6" tip to tip





 Im actually willing to sell them, PM me if you're interested


----------



## soloz2

I haven't posted pics in this tread for a while so I thought I'd post a few of cables I've made in the last week or so.

 1M mini-RCA 6 conductor solid silver

















 short silver mini-mini






 and some speakers cables I made


----------



## philodox

I know this isn't the for sale forum, but if anyone has a spare Neutrik gold plated mini or Canare F12 [the fat canare mini] or something similar [decent straight mini] that they can sell me I would greatly appreciate it. The right angle switchcraft connector that I had on my K81DJ's is faulty and there are no places in Canada that sell any mini plugs even half way decent. Thanks.


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know this isn't the for sale forum, but if anyone has a spare Neutrik gold plated mini or Canare F12 [the fat canare mini] or something similar [decent straight mini] that they can sell me I would greatly appreciate it. The right angle switchcraft connector that I had on my K81DJ's is faulty and there are no places in Canada that sell any mini plugs even half way decent. Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

takefiveaudio.com has the F12 mini, although they certainly aren't the cheapest place around.

 Soloz2, very nice cables you got there. I'm assuming you got the silver from HGA? Those RCAs look like some of theirs.


 The other day I traded my silver mini-mini with a friend for various goods, and part of the deal was a pair of Numark HF125 headphones. Needless to say, they sucked, and they had serious modding potential. A few hours of work later, they were recabled with Canare StarQuad and had newly added KSC75 drivres.


----------



## SayNoToPistons

Hey soloz, are those Canare cables (speaker cables)?


----------



## PcWork

Hi Madman, EFN. =P
 i finally come over here.

 Posting some cable i ever made.

 Some of my plugs





 Canare Starquad Stereo Mini-Mini (Canare 4E6S + F12)





 Some mini interconnect ( Built with Starquad and Generic plugs)





 Silver coated 30 AWG cable, braided and put inside heatshrink. sound is ok, but sort of Dry compare to canare starquad.





 EMU 0404 customize breakout (Metal D9 + EST Japan made 1/6" Female + Starquad)





 Right : RCA-RCA with starquad and F-10 
 Left : Canare Starquad Stereo Mini-Mini (Canare 4E6S + F12)





 RCA-RCA and RCA-1/6" phono (for EMU1212)
 Left : F-10 (RCA) + Neutrik 1/6" (Phono) + Starquad
 Right : RCA-RCA with starquad and F-10 





 PX-75?? the blue and shimmer techflex make me scared to bring it out as everyone will staring at it.
 Cable is Canare L-2B2AT which is dual core, and aluminum foil + Fire wire shielded.





 CAT-5 interconnect (as experiment, as according to van haus, it's best for speaker cable. but i just test it out, it;s a pain to fix it in to rean plug) sound is not as good as canare starquad. as i am not using Teflon coated CAT-5 , i infact using D-Link PVC insulated cat-5. hence it's just purely made for fun.





 Recabled British air-way headphone. my cousin who work in british air way found they throw this away as the cable is torned. Recabled with 4E6S too.
 so he pick it up and gave to me. and i recabled it. impressive bass respond. better bass than SR60.













 MYbeloved humble setup =) Mini cable from creative zen micro to amp is starquad without shield, skin and yada yada. just bare. 
 while cable from amp to my headphone is canare starquad.






 Cmoy with Starquad as internal wiring. found that it does improve the sound stage..





 Silver coated copper mini stereo interconnect, extremely flexible. Has slightly less bass respond compare to 4E6S on my headphone (HP890)





 3.5mm female-female interconnect (use for extension, or to change the plugs of interconnect of some of my cable, especially for my headphone cable)
 Cable : Starquad 
 Plugs : EST 3.5mm Female Made in japan, Fit in Taiwan made Metal plug Barrer.






 Stereo-RCA Starquad + REAN + F-10






 Experimental cable of mini-mini interconnect
 Top-> Below = Canare 4E6S, Belden, 4E6S, silver coated cable, SATO Microphone cable, Maruni Microphone cable, braided (9 line) 30AWG silver plated cable with teflon insulation, 4E6S bare cable with techflex, Braided (3line) 30 AWG silver plated cable with teflon insulation.





 short mini-RCA , made with starquad





 Latest creation, Rca-Rca , starquad also. Added ferrite ring to try out the improvement. from what i heard, no significant different in the sound signature. might be placebo. but it does look good, hence i leave it there.









 Latest Creation, 0.5M stereo-stereo for me to connect external soundcard to portable speaker or portable amp. Plugs = Neutrik + Taiwan metal barrer. techflex added










 Salute to members like RnB180, Hemberger, HiGHFLYiN9 and Edwood
 i had learn a lot from u guys. though i didn't register and post, but i actually followed this thread a long time, and in fact i read from page 1 to page 80 when i started to learn how to do cable. =)
 thanks for the knowledge you spread around. very appriciate it.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SayNoToPistons* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey soloz, are those Canare cables (speaker cables)?_

 

yep, and they sound better then the large gage ofc copper I was previously using. Larger soundstage and better lows, which is important when you have bookshelf speakers!


----------



## PcWork

soloz2: where did you ordered the solid silver???
 roughly how much? i am highly interested to get some....
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## soloz2

I actually got most of my silver from vt4c. it's uninsulated so you have to do that yourself, but you save some $ and it sounds very good.


----------



## SayNoToPistons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yep, and they sound better then the large gage ofc copper I was previously using. Larger soundstage and better lows, which is important when you have bookshelf speakers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm planning on making the samething 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I am using locking banana plugs on all ends though. Probably goign to looking for a soldering type since i always experience oxidation on bare copper when it comes to speaker cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## tomchuk

First, thanks for the 2000 posts of inspiration. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is the product of that inspiration. My SR-60s, de-badged, sanded down, and single-sided. 4 conductor litz-braided 22 awg kapton/teflon SPC, red shrink, black techflex, switchcraft plug. Still a little messy, but almost there: some black vinyl dye and metal screens will take them a long way.


----------



## FallenAngel

Congrats tomchuk! Those look seriously gangster! Very nice.


----------



## PcWork

cool eh.. even modify the outlook of the SR60.. =P
 vintage look.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Fresh off the chopping board, a socket recabled A700. They still need some work, but they are done, and functional... after a lot of mishaps. As it were though, the female jacks I chose apparently suck... and are very loose, so as the jacks move around, audio keeps cutting out. I am gunna get new jacks to replace them. Also... you can't tell from the pics, but one side of the cable is shorter than the other. Whoops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'll fix that too in due time, but its not a huge issue. Parts used...

 Canare Stereo 1/4
 Canare Mono 3.5mm x2
 Generic Suckage Female jacks
 Canare Starquad
 Techfelx Nylon Multifilament











 Despite the mishaps, I am damn happy with how these came out. They look great (and will look better when I am totally done), and sound great. They are noticeably brighter and more detailed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I can also explicitly tell in the song I am listening to that cymbals and the tambourines sound much better. They have a deliciously clear and crisp twang to them.


----------



## laxx

They do look great dude. But aren't the Canare plugs a bit big and bulky?


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They do look great dude. But aren't the Canare plugs a bit big and bulky?_

 

They are bigger than I thought they would be... it was my first time using them. But, in the end, I like how they look, simply because them match. These are big cans anyways... big plugs are sort of fitting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also, they are much easier to solder in... and I am still getting acquainted with a soldering iron, so in that respect, they are perfect for what I need.

 I am still quite new at this. They are only the 2nd can I have recabled, and I have only made a couple IC's. I am still learning, and I am damn happy with how they turned out. In time, I will fix the issues, but for now, I am pleased.


----------



## mADmAN

those cans look real sexy dude.... real sexy... 

 just wondering about the weight...if it were me...id get some 'normal sized' 3.5mm plugs and get them cheapo plastic housing plugs just for the barrel to help reduce the weight.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_those cans look real sexy dude.... real sexy... 

 just wondering about the weight...if it were me...id get some 'normal sized' 3.5mm plugs and get them cheapo plastic housing plugs just for the barrel to help reduce the weight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Weight is fine. Despite their size, these are actually the lightest cans I owned. Now they are a bit heavier than my MS-2, but still not as heavy as my 580's. Most of that weight comes from the cable anyways, not the connectors. Between the normal starquad and the nylon sleeving... the cable is thick, and heavy. But, I like it that way. There is something about fat cables that make them look that much more awesome IMO.


----------



## PcWork

i tried to do that also last time, using F-12 stereo 3.5mm from canare. bad point is, when i trying to turn my head , it always touch my left solder.and the cable aren't given enough space to bend smoothly..
 hence i modify it back to 3.5mm plugs (REAN / Neutrik OEM.)

 anyway, they look superb sexy man... nice handwork.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PcWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i tried to do that also last time, using F-12 stereo 3.5mm from canare. bad point is, when i trying to turn my head , it always touch my left solder.and the cable aren't given enough space to bend smoothly..
 hence i modify it back to 3.5mm plugs (REAN / Neutrik OEM.)

 anyway, they look superb sexy man... nice handwork._

 

Not gunna be much of an issue for me. They are my gaming cans. Since I really always focused on one point, I shouldn't be moving my head to much.


----------



## Fangmasterflex

recabled ms-1's for portable use


----------



## PcWork

Fangmasterflex
 Cool man. make me wanna buy an alessandro to use as portable.. =P


----------



## Advil

Anyone wanna recable my DT770's with pure silver? Should clear up the muddiness


----------



## skyline889

Awesome work Gil and Fangmaster!


----------



## t4t3r

Is there anyone who could make me a short and simple mini-to-mini cable to connect my ipod dock to my amp for a decent price? If you are interested please shoot me a PM or reply here. Thanks


----------



## digitalmind

Really simple 4-pin XLR to stereo plug for running K1000's from headphone amps. Just to give it a try, so far I feel that it's lacking power on a headphone amp.


----------



## skyline889

Recently made a cable for a local Head-Fi friend. It's a 15' TRS headphone extension.

 Silver Plated Copper
 Neutrik 1/4" Male
 Neutrik 1/4" Female
 Black Nylon











 Also made a 1/8" to 1/4" adapter to replace the crappy ratshack one I've been using. Too bad the ratshack one already reemed the jack on my Vision. The vinyl fits perfectly in the Neutrik and also gives the cable a much more solid feel. This one'll be used with my Toshiba for portable use.

 Silver Plated Copper
 Vinyl Tubing
 Neutrik 1/8" Male
 Neutrik 1/4" Female
 Black Nylon


----------



## joze7205

I recabled my K81DJ with braided CAT6 wires and shrink tube. I have changed back to the old cable again, since the cable was too stiff, but I'll attach an old picture anyway.

Attachment 9268

 My K271S cables. 

Attachment 9265

Attachment 9266

 It was a pain to get Gotham GAC-3 cables into the TA3F connectors, since the cable is a little bit to thick. But the cable is very flexible. The TRS connectors are Daikei Denshi.

 This is my DIY LOD. I used a connector from RIDAX and a Gotham GAC-3 cable.

Attachment 9267


----------



## FallenAngel

Finished a couple of cables up.

 Here's my first (and probably last) Cardas 1 x 21.5 awg. Coaxial and Eichmann copper bullets. Nice little 1ft IC to replace the thin VenHaus below it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cardas




 Chris VenHaus variant using a thin pure cotton rope, 24AWG 99.99% silver wrapped in double helix around it, covered with teflon tape. Short IC I had running between the AlienDAC and SOHA.





 The new Cardas has more bass and somewhat less clarity, but maybe that'll change with burn-in.

 Last IC I made for sale, but the buyer backed out last second so it's joining the vault. VenHaus design, using very THICK cotton rope, 2ft long. Still, it's almost as flexible


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Last IC I made for sale, but the buyer backed out last second so it's joining the vault. VenHaus design, using very THICK cotton rope, 2ft long. Still, it's almost as flexible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 

wow those are some monster thick cables! really like them, those WBT clones are sort of cheap though. Why didnt you get some nice LOKs or something?


----------



## skyline889

Just finished this mini-mini. I wanted to try something new, so I pulled out some spc and tried out an eight wire braid. It came out okay but I need thicker awg wire to make the braid tight. At least it sounds good though! I'll try it with my silver wire once I get the braid down.


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow those are some monster thick cables! really like them, those WBT clones are sort of cheap though. Why didnt you get some nice LOKs or something?_

 

Thanks, they're very flexible as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm don't think they're actually WBT clones, they're a non-branded gold plated non-magnetic brass connector. Most likely no worse than the "performance" LOKs (aren't they also brass and an in-house brand to HGA?)

 Personally, I really like these more than most of the others I've tried, mind you there haven't been that many, but compared to the non-boutique connectors I've tried, I think these have a better feel to them and the build quality is good as well. Much better than any other cloned connectors I've seen.

 Plus, these are screw-lock connectors so if at any point I really feel the need to change them, it's EASY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just recently tried some Cardas SLVR clones, and those didn't sound as good (which is why the SPC cable using them is for sale for like $20 now and I'm debating just giving it away for cost of shipping since I have no use for it). Plus, I really hated working with them so I know I'll be staying away from Cardas RCA's.

 Maybe I'll try some of the Vampire or WBT 0144 connectors when I need to build a new cable, but for now, I'm liking the 2 IC's above.


----------



## soloz2

skyline, you can get a tighter braid with the smaller awg wire you have. Just practice a little bit


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_skyline, you can get a tighter braid with the smaller awg wire you have. Just practice a little bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No, I meant a tighter braid that still has the bigger flat profile. The braid I'm using is not Litz so I need to try perfect it. The next one should be better though!


----------



## skyline889

Holy mother of god, this took so long to make. About an hour and a half start to finish for a mini-mini! It sounds awesome right now, though I definitely want to try it with some Cryo'd Vampire copper.


----------



## firefox360

That cable is absolutely beautiful! Excellent looking braids. As for cryo'd Vampire wire, Take Five Audio would be the source. Although their prices definitely aren't the greatest...


----------



## hembergler

Very nice looking cables Skyline. Seems like that style of braid is catching on


----------



## mb3k

Skyline, how did you manage to solder so many wires to the connetor and still manage to screw it shut?


----------



## drkazndragon

besides canare/neutrik/switchcraft/ratshack 3.5mm miniplugs, any other nicer looking ones?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drkazndragon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_besides canare/neutrik/switchcraft/ratshack 3.5mm miniplugs, any other nicer looking ones?_

 

if you want a small almost minimalistic looking cable I think the neutrik plugs are the best looking. For something bulkier then the canare is the way to go.


----------



## hYdrociTy

oooohh skyline melikes! About how much would you say the wire cost for that cable?


----------



## skyline889

Thanks for the compliments guys! I have to give credit where credit is due though, the braid is an adaptation from the 12 wire braid used on Ken's Elite Array line of cable's at ALO. His cables are so beautiful but unfortunately, they are way out of my price range so I wanted to build one for myself.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skyline, how did you manage to solder so many wires to the connetor and still manage to screw it shut?_

 

It was actually really difficult to slide the barrel far back enough to solder all eight 22awg wires but the trick is that you can't braid it like that all the way down the cable, you have to leave a little at the end to fit in the barrel. After that though, I just had to squeeze the conductors together a little bit and the barrel along with the Teflon insulator slid on, but only just. It's a good thing I didn't try the ten wire braid I originally wanted to as I don't think it would have been possible to fit the wire through!


----------



## drkazndragon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if you want a small almost minimalistic looking cable I think the neutrik plugs are the best looking. For something bulkier then the canare is the way to go._

 

i hate the look of the knurlings, plus they scratch other parts easily. i know you can cover them with heatshrink though. jus looking for somthing other than a straight barrel.


----------



## Qsilver2001

Here is one recabled Sony E888.


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Qsilver2001* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is one recabled Sony E888.



_

 

That looks like some tiny wire, must have been fun to work with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice job on the recable


----------



## Qsilver2001

Yes indeed, it was "Fun" to work with 30awg.


----------



## skyline889

Nice work Qsilver, I can't imagine how hard that 30awg must've been to braid!

 ____

 Here's my latest creation;

 Silver plated copper, Switchcraft minis, vinyl tubing, black nylon, and clear Techflex. I must say, I quite like this cable!


----------



## soloz2

skyline, what size tubing did you use? (both ID & OD)


----------



## skyline889

I really have no clue, I walked into the local Ace hardware with some wire and the connectors and just bought what fit the cable inside. The tubing can be bought from any local hardware store though, so you may just want to pop into one near you. It works very well for stress relief and of course aesthetics. It also gives the cable a much more solid feel of construction.


----------



## soloz2

hmm... I've been unable to find tubing that will work well with 22awg wire and still fit inside plugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I may have to switch to some smaller wire


----------



## skyline889

Really? I'm using 22 awg wire with the tubing, and it fits into the Neutrik and Switchcraft plugs ok. It's a little bit of a squeeze with the Neutriks, but I can still use the built in strain relief on the mini to lock the tubing and sheathing in place. Anyways, good luck with your search!


----------



## daggerlee

I think the best looking 3.5mm plug is the black Neutrik w. gold plated contacts, very classy and under $1.50 too. 

 Just finished up some more ICs. Thought my SPC ICs were too bright in my SS setup, so ordered some Cardas DIY wire and went to town. Very nice cable, it's 4mm in diameter so fits the Neutrik plugs very very nicely, no need for heatshrink. A little disappointed with the Y-joint on the mini-RCa, think my heatshrink was a little too big, but it was all I had on hand. Sounds great, made my system warmer and less fatiguing to listen to.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

_

 

Slick looking braid Skyline!! Reminds me of the larger Jena Labs interconnects, i'm sure it wasn't the easiest thing to pull off.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Hot off the presses:


----------



## mb3k

Highflyin, I haven't seen you in a while. Great to see you around!
 Any new cables lately?


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Slick looking braid Skyline!! Reminds me of the larger Jena Labs interconnects, i'm sure it wasn't the easiest thing to pull off._

 

Thanks for the compliment Highflyin9! I really like the look of this braid, hopefully in the future I'll be able to try it out with some really nice wire.


----------



## PcWork

i think i made it too tight. the cable is a bit stiff.
 i use 30 AWG silver plated copper with teflon insulated.
 sound suprisingly better than the triple tri-braid.. which in total using 9 wire, while this i only use 8 wire.


----------



## luidge

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PcWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 i think i made it too tight. the cable is a bit stiff.
 i use 30 AWG silver plated copper with teflon insulated.
 sound suprisingly better than the triple tri-braid.. which in total using 9 wire, while this i only use 8 wire._

 

Good lord where did you guys found these sick braiding technique, this look so good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 If it is from the net let us know, head-fi will be flooding with good looking cable like yours...and who know what next, the world!


----------



## gates_2

Little IC

 HGA silver braid, with canare connectors- Just need to find some nylon now

 Little IC


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PcWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 i think i made it too tight. the cable is a bit stiff.
 i use 30 AWG silver plated copper with teflon insulated.
 sound suprisingly better than the triple tri-braid.. which in total using 9 wire, while this i only use 8 wire._

 

Nice braid. Any reason why you chose 30awg? I've found that anything over 26 awg for stranded becomes too contricted in sound even when multiple wires are used to enlarge overall awg. Ime I've found that less wires with a larger awg (18-24 is prefect for me) sounds significantly more refined and dynamic then double or tripled up smaller awg ones. Just imo of course though.


----------



## takezo

hi everyone, here's my first try with the vampire pure silver stranded 22 awg. i used 7 wires (one for grounding, three for each channel) as it fits perfectly into the canare f-12 plug. it sounds better than any other wires i've used and total cost was $25. the braid style is same as the one used by jennifer of jena labs and it seems to be one of the easier braid.









 here's one using a five wire braid with 18 gauge jena cryo wires


----------



## PcWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice braid. Any reason why you chose 30awg? I've found that anything over 26 awg for stranded becomes too contricted in sound even when multiple wires are used to enlarge overall awg. Ime I've found that less wires with a larger awg (18-24 is prefect for me) sounds significantly more refined and dynamic then double or tripled up smaller awg ones. Just imo of course though._

 


 actually i have two simple reason:
 1. because that's all i have. other i will have canare 4E6S. is much bigger and can't be use like this...
 2. my triple-tribraid were done using the same wire. so my intention was to test out the different braiding methods and it's effects. 
 but it shounds "ok" to me.. from your comment, i will opp for getting some higher AWG cable. and try it out. and i truely believe it shall improve the sounds even more..
 =)
 thanks a lot.. 18-24 awg , great info... save me times to do more experiment. =P


----------



## naamanf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *takezo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi everyone, here's my first try with the vampire pure silver stranded 22 awg. i used 7 wires (one for grounding, three for each channel)_

 

Just a though but I would use the same amount of strands for the ground as the signals.


----------



## naamanf

Made up a couple of dock connectors. Nothing very exciting but figured I would share. I hate soldering to those little pins. After making a couple of these is really seems like a joke to be using large gauge cable hooked up to them. But it does look cooler.


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *naamanf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a though but I would use the same amount of strands for the ground as the signals._

 

that's what i use to do initially when i started but having experimented enough tells me that the gauge of the signal wire and the ground is best suited to be the same but not necessarily the overall number of strands. i haven't had any shocking experiences yet and have yet to encounter any noise in the signal...and i doubt my ipod puts out more than a half milli-amp which should be low enough for a single 22 gauge wire to handle...


 have you experienced anything unpleasant doing this in the past?

 btw, i really like your blue wires...what are they and the awg?


----------



## naamanf

I think you should be good. But I think from a purist view (which I am far from) you would need the same gauge/strand count due to the fact that all current flowing would be the same on the signals as the ground. 

 The blue cable is just some generic 16 gauge speaker cable I had laying around. Took me a while to figure out a good method of attaching it to those little pins. I made some jumpers out of twisted magnet wire and soldered it to the speaker wire then the pins.


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *naamanf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you should be good. But I think from a purist view (which I am far from) you would need the same gauge/strand count due to the fact that all current flowing would be the same on the signals as the ground. 

 The blue cable is just some generic 16 gauge speaker cable I had laying around. Took me a while to figure out a good method of attaching it to those little pins. I made some jumpers out of twisted magnet wire and soldered it to the speaker wire then the pins._

 

i agree, if i were using smaller gauge like 26 or higher awg then a single wire for ground may not cut it...but for speaker cables i agree it must have same strand count as it would be very bad to pump high currents into an unbalanced signal/ground pathways..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how does the blue wire sound? 

 i agree, using the jumpers is the only way to go imo whenever larger gauge or a high wire count weave is being used on a dock pin...


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *takezo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 

you win.


----------



## naamanf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *takezo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 how does the blue wire sound? 
_

 

Very good. That being said I think it sounds the same as the Star Quad one I built.


----------



## snowball_rx-7

my builds over the last few weeks

 star quad, canare F10 ends, cardas solder.





 Kimber cable in Litz braid, canare F10's and cardas solder again.





 Cardas cable 1/4" and solder. Stock HD-650 ends cable is soldered directly to the pins.


----------



## EFN

It takes this much beef for my Canare "Fatboy" to scale up to Cardas HPI 6" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *my first ever jumbo IC*






 I guess braided ICs are the In thing now eh....


----------



## mADmAN

finished a new mini-RCA last night. this one with BLING!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 UV shots






 closeup of the double layer sleeving under UV






 overall i like the cable..looks good and sounds good too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heres another cable i did just for the sake of nothing better to do.





 as u can see theres no barrel but only heatshrinked.. thats coz i cant find any barrel that'll fit the damn thing... even the Canare F-12 barrels are too small to fit these cables through... 
 anyway, the plugs are the cheapo plastic barrel plugs with car speaker cables with 3 wire rounded braid


----------



## mb3k

Hmm, interesting take on the cables Madman.


----------



## GarlicKnots

Here are the first cables I've made.

 One cable is 1/4 <--> 1/4 switchcraft

 brown/orange/green/yellow 

 The other one is 3.5 mm <---> 1/4 switchcraft

 purple/orange/green/yellow 

 Both are silver plated copper with teflon (navships)

 This was my first time taking photographs so you have to excuse my crummy photography. 
















 Q. Does anyone know where to get maroon TRS connectors with gold contacts?

 Q. How do you keep braids tight while you're soldering the second side? I tried wire clamps and rubber bands, but both didn't hold the braid. Unfortunately my last loop kinda unraveled.


----------



## werdwerdus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarlicKnots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Q. How do you keep braids tight while you're soldering the second side? I tried wire clamps and rubber bands, but both didn't hold the braid. Unfortunately my last loop kinda unraveled._

 

I tape it with masking tape. Just wrap the tape tightly around the braid and leave as little as you can get by with for the soldering.


----------



## rb67

My iPod Line Out


----------



## werdwerdus

rofl, nice

 don't you like the third gens buttons? i think it's a lot better than the click wheel


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rb67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My iPod Line Out








_

 

Thats what I call a slim iPod dock. Great work!


----------



## rb67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *werdwerdus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_don't you like the third gens buttons? i think it's a lot better than the click wheel_

 

Totally. That's why I haven't upgraded.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thats what I call a slim iPod dock. Great work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks!


----------



## werdwerdus

this thread is in need of a bump:

 ~5 to 6 inch RCA cables for my DAC to amp. Neutrik NYS373-B and NYS373-R connectors, 4x 24 gauge SPC Teflon coated wires (from navships) "Litz braided" in each cable (2 black with yellow stripes for ground, 2 black with red stripes for signal), black Techflex sleeving. The one for the right channel is a little lower on the HeadFive, so it's about a half inch shorter. I really love this RCA connectors! Cheap, sturdy, very tight fitting, easy to work with.


----------



## skyline889

Here're some of the cables I've made in the past month. I must say I've really enjoyed auditioning and fooling around with the different combinations of braids, number of wires, and solder types.








 -5x 24awg 4n Pure Silver
 -RA Silver Neutriks








 -6x 24awg 4n Pure Silver
 -Silver Neutriks








 -5x 24awg 4n Pure Silver
 -Silver Neutriks





 -Senn HD650 cable reterminated in an 1/8" Neutrik and resheathed


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 -Senn HD650 cable reterminated in an 1/8" Neutrik and resheathed_

 

that really looks nice! is the cable still the original factory wires? have you considered re-wiring the whole thing?

 i've been wanting to re-wire but working with the senn tiny plugs is a pain...i've seen some cut thru the plastic housing ends, some burn thru...not sure which way is more practical...


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *takezo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that really looks nice! is the cable still the original factory wires? have you considered re-wiring the whole thing?

 i've been wanting to re-wire but working with the senn tiny plugs is a pain...i've seen some cut thru the plastic housing ends, some burn thru...not sure which way is more practical..._

 

A MUCH easier way is to simply leave a little bit of wire on the original plugs and solder your new cable to it. It's A LOT easier than butchering the connectors.


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A MUCH easier way is to simply leave a little bit of wire on the original plugs and solder your new cable to it. It's A LOT easier than butchering the connectors._

 

that makes sense. but i'm wondering if the short wire may have an undesirable affect on sound Q of the new cable? did you experience any downside to this method or is it negligible?


----------



## Vuti

Just finished my ReFu-cable

 Tasker C-850+Lok Rhodiums+Black Nylon+Ferrites


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *takezo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that makes sense. but i'm wondering if the short wire may have an undesirable affect on sound Q of the new cable? did you experience any downside to this method or is it negligible?_

 

Can't compare directly, but I don't think that 2cm of wire will really matter vs a 6 foot recable.


----------



## hYdrociTy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can't compare directly, but I don't think that 2cm of wire will really matter vs a 6 foot recable._

 

what about the extra solder joints?


----------



## itobito

I built all this cable


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hYdrociTy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what about the extra solder joints?_

 

Good point, but it is a mechanical connection first so it shouldn't be TOO bad, but point noted. Perhaps I really gotta try comparing my cable to an authentic Cardas cable, see which sounds better.


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itobito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 I built all this cable_

 

that's great! it looks like a plumbers apparatus! very nice! what's the wire? how's the sound Q?


----------



## itobito

line with copper cable and sound is better than designe


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *takezo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that really looks nice! is the cable still the original factory wires? have you considered re-wiring the whole thing?

 i've been wanting to re-wire but working with the senn tiny plugs is a pain...i've seen some cut thru the plastic housing ends, some burn thru...not sure which way is more practical..._

 

Thanks for the compliment. The cable was sent to me for just a shortening and a retermination to a mini-plug so the wire is still original but since the cable had to be cut up anyway, I thought I would be worth it to make it look nice too. Her cable actually came out nice than mine!


----------



## hembergler

Nice cables Skyline! I love the ultra clean look of the cables you've been making.

 After a month long struggle with Markertek, I got about half of the right parts delivered to my door. (I don't plan to order from them again) I haven't had much free time, but here's my first offering. Hopefully more are to come.

 Mini-to-mini

 6.5in end to end
 2x 26AWG silver wire for the signal
 1x 26AWG copper wire for the ground
 Neutrik mini connectors






 Action shot!






 As a sidenote, this cable is incredibly durable. For a test, I pulled as hard as I could on either end, and nothing budged: no broken solder joints, no dislocated braid, nothing. I might have to model my future minis after this one.


----------



## dyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice cables Skyline! I love the ultra clean look of the cables you've been making.

 After a month long struggle with Markertek, I got about half of the right parts delivered to my door. (I don't plan to order from them again) I haven't had much free time, but here's my first offering. Hopefully more are to come.

 Mini-to-mini

 6.5in end to end
 2x 26AWG silver wire for the signal
 1x 26AWG copper wire for the ground
 Neutrik mini connectors

 Action shot!

 As a sidenote, this cable is incredibly durable. For a test, I pulled as hard as I could on either end, and nothing budged: no broken solder joints, no dislocated braid, nothing. I might have to model my future minis after this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice looking interconnect. How is the flexibility of this cable? Is it good for portable use?


----------



## itobito

Dock cable:


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice looking interconnect. How is the flexibility of this cable? Is it good for portable use?_

 

It's fairly flexible due to the small wire gauge. I worried earlier about using solid core wire since it can break, but so far this one has been working just fine. I don't have a true portable setup which I use so I can't do any real world testing of it, but I think it would definitely work. If anything it could probably be a little shorter.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itobito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dock cable:

 *image*_

 

Whoa, cool cable itobito. What female mini connector is that?


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice cables Skyline! I love the ultra clean look of the cables you've been making.

 After a month long struggle with Markertek, I got about half of the right parts delivered to my door. (I don't plan to order from them again) I haven't had much free time, but here's my first offering. Hopefully more are to come.

 Mini-to-mini

 6.5in end to end
 2x 26AWG silver wire for the signal
 1x 26AWG copper wire for the ground
 Neutrik mini connectors


 Action shot!


 As a sidenote, this cable is incredibly durable. For a test, I pulled as hard as I could on either end, and nothing budged: no broken solder joints, no dislocated braid, nothing. I might have to model my future minis after this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice one Hembergler! As usual the braid on your cable is absolutely gorgeous. How's the sound with the copper/silver hybrid?


----------



## dyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's fairly flexible due to the small wire gauge. I worried earlier about using solid core wire since it can break, but so far this one has been working just fine. I don't have a true portable setup which I use so I can't do any real world testing of it, but I think it would definitely work. If anything it could probably be a little shorter.
_

 

That's good to know. I'm thinking of making silver interconnects for my next (2nd) cable attempt. First one was quite succesful despite crappy build materials (cat5 cable, radioshack plugs, ace hardware heatshrink) but it was a good experience and managed to make the cable work without too much difficulty.

 Planning on using it for my portable and with right angled plugs so the strain is not too much when I place the whole system in my pocket...


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice one Hembergler! As usual the braid on your cable is absolutely gorgeous. How's the sound with the copper/silver hybrid?_

 

Thanks for the compliment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 To be quite honest, I don't really hear a difference in cables. I've done some testing, and I've never found a big enough difference for me to believe that what I was hearing is not psychological. I also compared some Canare RCA interconnects to the silver ones I made some time ago, and even then I wasn't convinced I heard a difference. I just like having something to use my soldering iron for.


----------



## cantsleep

i havent posted here for a while.. 
 and i wont be able to post any for a while, again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here are my mini to mini and one LOD


----------



## dyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cantsleep* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i havent posted here for a while.. 
 and i wont be able to post any for a while, again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here are my mini to mini and one LOD_

 

Awesome looking cables, cantsleep. Would you mind telling me what kind of cables you used?


----------



## colonelkernel8

I think he uses Homegrown Audio cables.


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *colonelkernel8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think he uses Homegrown Audio cables._

 

he's right


----------



## mb3k

cantsleep, isn't that rediculously expensive?


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_cantsleep, isn't that rediculously expensive?_

 

It isn't so expensive if you know where to look


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_cantsleep, isn't that rediculously expensive?_

 

it was, at least for the clear teflon ones. but there are some good deals on silver wires, even the clear teflon ones, at hga. (they only had a deal on white teflon ones which were somewhat.. not so appealing, in terms of looks)

 you should give it a try, too.


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vuti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Just finished my ReFu-cable

 Tasker C-850+Lok Rhodiums+Black Nylon+Ferrites_

 

where did you buy those ferrite cores?


----------



## Vuti

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where did you buy those ferrite cores?_

 

I bought them from a privat dealer here in Finland. They are manufactured by Acme.


----------



## FA22RaptorF22

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 As a sidenote, this cable is incredibly durable. For a test, I pulled as hard as I could on either end, and nothing budged: no broken solder joints, no dislocated braid, nothing. I might have to model my future minis after this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey, nice cable. Another asked, but do you think that the solid core silver would work in a mobile app? I would like to use it, but i dont want the cable to snap. If you could do some testing and let me know that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## DivxRipPimp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rb67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My iPod Line Out








_

 

DUDE THIS IS BAD ASS! thats def some pimp ****... what kinda amp is that?
 is that a moded pocket dock?


----------



## skyline889

My most recent. Jena Labs 18awg Cryo Copper (Tri-braided), Canare F12 1/8" plugs, Cardas Quad-Eutectic solder. The sound is awesome!


----------



## Vuti

Just finished my "army" power cable from Supra Lorad 3x2,5mm².


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vuti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just finished my "army" power cable from Supra Lorad 3x2,5mm².





_

 

That sleeve looks pretty good, did you get that from the same shop as the acme ferrites?


----------



## philodox

Nice spider rack, did you get that from Cattylink? Looks like you have stained the wooden spokes, looks very cool.


----------



## FA22RaptorF22

I am planning on making an interconnect to a digital audio console for 1/8" jacks to balanced xlr's. What do you guys think of this build?

 One 1/8" Male Canare F-12
 Two Male NC3MX Neutrik HD XLR's
 Four wire braid of 18-22awg jena cryo silver in teflon w/ cardas solder
 All cased in a layer of halar and teflon sleeving


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *takezo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that's great! it looks like a plumbers apparatus! very nice! what's the wire? how's the sound Q?_

 

it reminds me of the dune novels and original movie; at once it is strange and disgusting, yet ultimately i think it is attractive.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vuti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought them from a privat dealer here in Finland. They are manufactured by Acme. 
_

 

The ferrite cores certainly look cool. What do they do?


----------



## snowball_rx-7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My most recent. Jena Labs 18awg Cryo Copper (Tri-braided), Canare F12 1/8" plugs, Cardas Quad-Eutectic solder. The sound is awesome!



_

 

how much did they charge you per foot?
 im really tempted to build a jena labs knock off interconnect, how much worse than the $3 per foot for vampire cryo is it?


----------



## EFN

Switchcraft + spare ETYMOTIC ER-4 SPC cables (twisted pair configuration) + shoelace - not bad uh





 In action - yep! this sounds better than my Cardas HP1 - sounds wider to my ear


----------



## Vuti

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That sleeve looks pretty good, did you get that from the same shop as the acme ferrites?_

 

I bought the ferrites from a privat dealer here in Finland and the sleeve is manufactured by Viablue.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice spider rack, did you get that from Cattylink? Looks like you have stained the wooden spokes, looks very cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The Spider Rack is E&T clone of the Finite Elemente Spider so it's the same that cattylink sells. I have just veneered the woody parts with american walnut. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The ferrite cores certainly look cool. What do they do?_

 

Here is some basic information of ferrites http://computer.howstuffworks.com/question352.htm


----------



## FallenAngel

Some new, some old, some CRAZY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The new: 1 foot RCA-RCA Belden 89259 IC





 The old: 5 foot very robust Mini-Mini Magami StarQuad with Canare F12





 The CRAZY: 6 inch 8-wire braid of GOLD PLATED COPPER in Teflon Mini-Mini, truly a one of a kind cable (well, two of a kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vuti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Spider Rack is E&T clone of the Finite Elemente Spider so it's the same that cattylink sells. I have just veneered the woody parts with american walnut._

 

Same one I have in that case... the walnut veneer looks great. Might have to try something similar myself.


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same one I have in that case... the walnut veneer looks great. Might have to try something similar myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hmmm, wonder if I can guess what wood you'll use? LOL.


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 Switchcraft + spare ETYMOTIC ER-4 SPC cables (twisted pair configuration) + shoelace - not bad uh





 In action - yep! this sounds better than my Cardas HP1 - sounds wider to my ear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

clean finish. i like it, very much


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm, wonder if I can guess what wood you'll use?_

 

Guess or choose?


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cantsleep* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_clean finish. i like it, very much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks buddy


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 In action - yep! this sounds better than my Cardas HP1 - sounds wider to my ear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

EFN, great work on the cable. Its so clean looking...
 Next task out is to make a suitable cable for your SRM-001.


----------



## Paavola

My latest creation, Vela-xlr. The cable is hand-braided from silver-teflon wire. All dielectrics (in addition to teflon) are cotton. Also the teflon wires are insulated from each other with cotton. Screening is added for emi protection. The white color seen through nylon screening is white cotton. 

 I have also made unbalanced version from this cable.


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EFN, great work on the cable. Its so clean looking...
 Next task out is to make a suitable cable for your SRM-001. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Heh it will take awhile for me to brave myself to mess up with Electrostatic cables!


----------



## EFN

I received my Sillver wires from Qables last night and went straight ahead rebuilding my Switchcraft Mini-Mini. Much simpler and thinner now


----------



## Hevimees

I wanted to try silver interconnects, so I made this:






 Solid silver wire in a four wire round braid. The dielectric is heatshrink. 

 So far I really like the sound of this cable, so at some time in the future I'll probably change the connectors to silver ones and put the cable iniside a nylon braid.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *snowball_rx-7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how much did they charge you per foot?
 im really tempted to build a jena labs knock off interconnect, how much worse than the $3 per foot for vampire cryo is it?_

 

Jena charges $6 a foot plus shipping, not too bad, though definitely not the cheapest wire available either.


----------



## soloz2

LOD for my Zen Vision:M that I made the other day. 





 Homegrown OFHC copper
 Neutrik plug
 slim LOD
 Cardas solder


----------



## skyline889

Nice work soloz. What awg copper is that? 24?


----------



## EFN

Some docks I made for fellow Head-Fiers. Simple to the bone but functional. Nothing fancy.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice work soloz. What awg copper is that? 24?_

 

22 awg.


----------



## PcWork

24 AWG 6N pure Copper Wire, 8 line braid configuration.
 this baby sounds good. bass is very deep extend indeed....
 better sounding than 4E6S.
 Neutrik Plugs, with customized barrer.


----------



## sinsiang

PCwork nice braid, any tutorials?


----------



## FA22RaptorF22

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jena charges $6 a foot plus shipping, not too bad, though definitely not the cheapest wire available either._

 

Ya, i sent you a pm also....do you think i should just call them? I emailed days ago and haven't had a response...

 And that stuff is going to get pricy...
 You figure 6$ a ft per wire, with 4 runs for a headphone cable (left, right, and a ground to each side), plus shielding wire, sleeving, heatshrink, solder, and termination. that cable ends up being around excesses of 40$ / ft. Ouch...and i wanted a 10 ft xlr to xlr.... guess ill just make the xlrs out of star quad...

 But let me know what you think about how to order the wire, thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And...*pcwork*, you must show us how to do that kind of braid....thats one hot cable.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FA22RaptorF22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 And...*pcwork*, you must show us how to do that kind of braid....thats one hot cable._

 

it's just like this IC


----------



## mminutel

5' Interconnect made with Silver Plated Copper and Neutrik ends. 1/8" Techflex was used for the sleeving.

 I think it is descent for my first try. I do not have heatshrink on the ends or anything but I will as soon as I buy some descent stuff. I would also like to try something other than techflex for my cables as it seems kind of stiff. Any suggestions?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mminutel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would also like to try something other than techflex for my cables as it seems kind of stiff. Any suggestions?_

 

nylon multifilament


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mminutel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I would also like to try something other than techflex for my cables as it seems kind of stiff. Any suggestions?_

 

I used some techflex PET carbon on a cable and it didn't seem like it made it stiffer. But yes, multifilament is a very good option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


 EDIT: and here is that cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## PcWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mminutel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 5' Interconnect made with Silver Plated Copper and Neutrik ends. 1/8" Techflex was used for the sleeving.

 I think it is descent for my first try. I do not have heatshrink on the ends or anything but I will as soon as I buy some descent stuff. I would also like to try something other than techflex for my cables as it seems kind of stiff. Any suggestions?_

 

your cable looks very pretty and neat.... really nice job.. i like it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FA22RaptorF22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ya, i sent you a pm also....do you think i 
 And...*pcwork*, you must show us how to do that kind of braid....thats one hot cable._

 

pals. you may refer back to page 103. there's a huge close up there. posted by soloz2. there clearly show how to make the braid.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it's just like this IC 


_

 

WOW ur cable looks super nice man. cool work.


----------



## The Monkey

Balanced Stock HD 650. Terminated in female Neutriks so I could use the cable with my DAC1. I'll build a male version soon.






 Now for a balanced amp...


----------



## mb3k

Monkey, that looks amazing!
 Nice job on the balancing act. Balanced amp... balanced source too?


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Monkey, that looks amazing!
 Nice job on the balancing act. Balanced amp... balanced source too?_

 

Many thanks! 

 I've got the balanced source covered with the DAC1--but I don't want to rely on the DAC1 xlr outs as my HP amp forever--so now I'm looking to feed it into a balanced amp or I'll feel...unbalanced.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: The great thing about going balanced with the stock cable is that it is just so darn easy. Chop off the 1/4" connector and just solder on those XLR plugs and you're good to go. For someone who's all thumbs like me, even though they're opposable, it's a project whose simplicity is welcome, especially given the reward.


----------



## ericlikeseatin

wow, something very sublime about that :} maybe its the ease of upgrade vs. payoff


----------



## skyline889

Nice work guys, I see I'm not the only one who has been busy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here're some of my recent cables:















 This one I really love, I made it recently using the braid I used earlier. This was a little difficult to solder even in the giant Canare plug! It's being used to hook my Zen up to my amp right now though it'll eventually be replaced when my order of pure cu comes in.











 -12x 22awg silver plated copper
 -Canare F12
 -Gold locking rcas


----------



## justin2net

the braid on the last one, and pcworks' , im getting like the complete opposite of a eyesore, nice.

 does anybody else offer a Zen (vision m) LOD besides qables?


----------



## werdwerdus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *justin2net* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the complete opposite of a eyesore_

 

eye candy


----------



## PcWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_










 -12x 22awg silver plated copper
 -Canare F12
 -Gold locking rcas_

 

OMG skyline889.. i really admire ur skill now....
 this is incredible......


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *justin2net* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does anybody else offer a Zen (vision m) LOD besides qables?_

 

I can make one for you


----------



## mminutel

Wow skyline. I really like the look of that cable without any sleeving. Where did you learn those braids? Is there a difference in sound from using 3x signal and 3x ground?


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice work guys, I see I'm not the only one who has been busy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here're some of my recent cables:















 This one I really love, I made it recently using the braid I used earlier. This was a little difficult to solder even in the giant Canare plug! It's being used to hook my Zen up to my amp right now though it'll eventually be replaced when my order of pure cu comes in.











 -12x 22awg silver plated copper
 -Canare F12
 -Gold locking rcas_

 

Wow! watch out ken of ALO! Skyline, you're creations are sublime!
 They must've taken some meticulous detail and some TLC to have come
 out so nice! 

 one question...which wires do you find preference for in terms of SQ?


----------



## Hevimees

Standard DT-880 recable, Canare Star Quad and Neutrik plug:


----------



## mminutel

Good Job! Nice clean finish. I do not like the white cable but to each his own. Any thoughts of putting a sleeve of some kind on the cable running up into the headband?


----------



## Hevimees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mminutel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good Job! Nice clean finish. I do not like the white cable but to each his own. Any thoughts of putting a sleeve of some kind on the cable running up into the headband?_

 

The cable is actually light gray, and I used it since it was the only colour the local seller had. I have thought about adding some sort of sleeving to the cable, but at the moment I'm just happy I got my headphones working again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We'll see...


----------



## colonelkernel8

Sleeving may make the cable "look" a little too bulky, but its up to you really.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PcWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OMG skyline889.. i really admire ur skill now....
 this is incredible......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mminutel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow skyline. I really like the look of that cable without any sleeving. Where did you learn those braids? Is there a difference in sound from using 3x signal and 3x ground?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *takezo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow! watch out ken of ALO! Skyline, you're creations are sublime!
 They must've taken some meticulous detail and some TLC to have come
 out so nice! 

 one question...which wires do you find preference for in terms of SQ?_

 

Thanks for the compliments guys! Haha Ken really has nothing to worry about though, cable making is just a fun hobby for me. I needed a break from doing work the other night and figured I should do something productive rather than just fool around. 

 About the cabling, I really like the sound of the 12. To me, keeping the ratio of at least 2:1 for signal to ground makes a big difference in sq and with the 12, the overall sound is just much more refined. There is more macro detail but it never becomes overwhelming or harsh.

 Takezo, I've found that silver plated copper really offers the best price to performance ratio but for my tastes, I prefer ofhc copper. I've used it in the past and absolutely love it. The Jena wire is really good, probably some of the best I've heard, but I'm not sure if it's really worth the price. I love silver too but my tastes have changed to the point where I prefer a warmer more organic sound, something that I don't often get from pure silver.


----------



## hembergler

Great work as usual Skyline.

 Here are some I've made recently.






 Left to right: 6 wire copper/silver, 3 copper, 2 silver 1 copper, 3 silver






 2x 22AWG cotton insulated copper
 Nylon multifilament
 Switchcraft RCAs
 Really evenly cut heatshrink


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've found that silver plated copper really offers the best price to performance ratio but for my tastes, I prefer ofhc copper. I've used it in the past and absolutely love it. The Jena wire is really good, probably some of the best I've heard, but I'm not sure if it's really worth the price. I love silver too but my tastes have changed to the point where I prefer a warmer more organic sound, something that I don't often get from pure silver._

 

I agree that SPC is probably the best bang for buck and makes some very nice cables, and I too prefer OFHC over SPC. But I do admit that I just love how analytical pure silver can be


----------



## FallenAngel

With all these flat braids coming up, I decided to try one of my own. Only main difference is most likely nobody has one like mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is 26AWG GOLD plated copper that I was able to snag during a rare posting on eBay.
 Terminated in locking RCA and SwitchCraft Mini

 Click to enlarge.


----------



## mb3k

Nice cable there Fallen, I really like the color scheme. I guess "tape-style" cables are the new in thing.


----------



## drizek

Is that an Ikea table fallen?

 Thats a really cool braid BTW.


----------



## werdwerdus

fallenangel that cable looks excellent. And gold plated sounds cool


----------



## FallenAngel

Thanks guys, it's fun and a serious pain in the butt braiding that design compared to others.

 Yes, that's an IKEA table, and I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gold plated copper cable sounds pretty funky, very warm and totally killer bass. Detail is definitely there, but not as pronounced and as for neutrality, forget about it. Who needs neutral components anyway, I only want what I like the sound of, not how "real" it is


----------



## EFN

Uh with all the lovely cables above this one is almost boring! basic to the core LOL!


----------



## mADmAN

EFN, ive been wanting to ask....

 where, oh where did u get that yellow L & R thingy??? and at what price (RM)?


----------



## PcWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EFN, ive been wanting to ask....

 where, oh where did u get that yellow L & R thingy??? and at what price (RM)?_

 

I saw that in jalan pasar, IC electronic. they sell it in a row. you have to plug it one by one.
 not sure how many RM. but not expensive.


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With all these flat braids coming up, I decided to try one of my own. Only main difference is most likely nobody has one like mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is 26AWG GOLD plated copper that I was able to snag during a rare posting on eBay.
 Terminated in locking RCA and SwitchCraft Mini

 Click to enlarge.


_

 

now, that's eye candy!! nice work!


----------



## The Monkey

Very nice cables, EFN. I like the minimalist look and the little details.


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice cables, EFN. I like the minimalist look and the little details._

 


 Thanks buddy.


----------



## MoonHawk

Just finished the recable job on my girlfriends K26Ps. Cable is mini starquad terminated with a nickle plated neutrik connector. With a touch of pink


----------



## werdwerdus

haha i made this in like ten minutes

 generic female 1/4" jack from a generic headphone splitter cable, and a Neutrik black/silver mini plug.


----------



## rsaavedra

No snake oil, inexpensive DIY speaker wires, 12 awg, stranded copper. 24 feet long.


----------



## EFN




----------



## jonnywolfet

hello all, 1st post in the diy cables gallery! there will be more!
 i have made quite a few cables in the past, i feel that my standards are now good enough to hold their own in this thread! so here we go!




 mini to mini (salvaged rca jack covers, bootlace, cat5, 3.5mm from old headphones). small mini to mini (signal copper, silver plated copper ground). and ipod dock (stranded silver plated copper, clear heat shrink, bootlace and salvaged 3.5mm jack. potted with green stuff)




 detail of braid on dock, this cable took ages, due to the thickness of the cable, the pins kept snapping.

 let me know what you think


----------



## jonnywolfet

and a ksc75 overhaul+re-cable. cat5 single strand per channel + common ground, bootlaced!


----------



## PcWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonnywolfet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_and a ksc75 overhaul+re-cable. cat5 single strand per channel + common ground, bootlaced!




_

 

very nice recable...
 pals. how's the sound? better than stock cable?
 does the cable very stiff???


 rsaavedra
 even though no snake oil. but looks very very nice.. =)


----------



## jonnywolfet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PcWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_very nice recable...
 pals. how's the sound? better than stock cable?
 does the cable very stiff???


 rsaavedra
 even though no snake oil. but looks very very nice.. =)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Thanks! as for sound, i really cannot tell, i re-cabled more for form and function than for sonics. i didnt braid it at all and kept the cables loose inside the bootlace, so its not stiff at all. i am pleased with the result overall though, the whole mod (kramer, headband and re-cable) took about 3 hours. but thats ok, any excuse for some quality music listening time!


----------



## werdwerdus

I have a bunch of stress relief springs (don't know what they're called) from my Neutrik RCA connectors, so I decided to figure out a way to use it as a y-split cover.

 First I used it with the silver ring still on, and then I took it off to have an all-black look. I kinda like the silver accent though, makes it look cooler IMO.

















 I'll be making an ~5ft RCA to mini cable for Sh0ebox using this for the Y-split, and these RCAs:


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *werdwerdus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a bunch of stress relief springs (don't know what they're called) from my Neutrik RCA connectors, so I decided to figure out a way to use it as a y-split cover.

 First I used it with the silver ring still on, and then I took it off to have an all-black look. I kinda like the silver accent though, makes it look cooler IMO.

















 I'll be making an ~5ft RCA to mini cable for Sh0ebox using this for the Y-split, and these RCAs:




_

 

That Y split looks slick


----------



## The Monkey

I haven't built a cable in a long time, so here are a couple of RCA-to-RCAs. My soldering is a little rusty...


----------



## EFN

*The Monkey:*
 Don't look rusty at all to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Anyway, it has been a busy weekend for me:






 Full Makeover for Sennheiser HD600!





 7 Years old HD580 getting revived!





 Full Canare Set F12 to F10s










 Pure Silver ICs. Small and Slim, BUT performs BIG time!


----------



## The Monkey

EFN, that is one stealthy portable rig you have there. Great looking!


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EFN, that is one stealthy portable rig you have there. Great looking!_

 

Thanks. I am an "anything/everything MUST be in BLACK" addict LOL!


----------



## colonelkernel8

Nice shirt in the background too. Quicksilver.


----------



## kin0kin

*replaced pictures with better quality ones*
 Y-split is not ferrite choke, pvc tube/metal plug barrel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Balanced Senn replacement cable with special connector, not spliced.










 Balanced cable for my EMU 1212m:





 Balanced cable made for a friend:





 That's alot of metal there:





 Recabled friend's DT770:


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Saying those cables look great would be a huge understatement. Excellent job!


----------



## PcWork

Alamaklor's cable / recabling always looks damn nice.... even far more better than some factory cable....
 salute u...
 post up some cable i just made





 this black cable is Canare starquad.


----------



## skyline889

Nice work guys! I've been really busy with school and work lately but I've had a little extra time to kick these out, hope you guys enjoy the pics!


----------



## drizek

very nice. What kind of cable is that?


----------



## PcWork

@skyline889 . Those cable are breath taking...
 WOW....


----------



## odoe

this was my first attempt
 i ordered the wire from navships on ebay and decided to just try it out with some jacks i got at Fry's. I have a bunch of RCA/mini connectors coming from partsexpress next week, but wanted to practice.






 as you can see
 i need the practice


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Are you same same odoe from [H]?

 Nice job for a first cable btw. Did you braid that yourself? Also, at least I personally don't like the heatshink, but I know a lot of people round here do like to use it.


----------



## colonelkernel8

The braid needs a little work. Its a little too tightly pulled and it doesnt look like it was done 100% correctly. I understand it was your first cable, but I just wanted to offer some criticism so you can improve on your next!


----------



## odoe

Yes I am Gil. And thanks colonel. I'm going to practice on just braiding some wire this weekend, so I can get used to it.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *odoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes I am Gil. And thanks colonel. I'm going to practice on just braiding some wire this weekend, so I can get used to it._

 

I do agree with what he said. Look three posts above yours. Obviously, that is quite a tough braid, but as far as braids go, that is the ideal look. Flat, and loose. Almost more of a weave than a braid. You are on the right track though. That is a better braid than I could have done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and btw, this is Viper


----------



## PcWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *odoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this was my first attempt
 i ordered the wire from navships on ebay and decided to just try it out with some jacks i got at Fry's. I have a bunch of RCA/mini connectors coming from partsexpress next week, but wanted to practice.






 as you can see
 i need the practice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

odoe : i suggest you to use different colours wire. i am using that for my first a few braids. so that i don't mess it up.
 somemore, to clam the wire, i suggest you to buy some speaker terminal, and screw them on a big chopping board, then u can hook ur cable and screw it on. and u can braid nicely. =)


----------



## EFN

My first attempt at EMU Breakout Cable





 Sennheiser HD497 given a new lease of life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Pure Silver iPod Lineout dock in All Black


----------



## Zuerst

Integrated amp only has RCA out. Subwoofer only had 1/8 stereo jack plus I only have a male RCA to 1/8 stereo jack... so I made a crappy female to female connector with what I had laying around.


----------



## snowball_rx-7

crappy pics but o well.





 Vampire SCV digital SPC cable, Vampire 557Y RCA's, cardas solder.





 24awg Mill spec silver plated copper, neutek XLR ends, cardas solder.





 ~504ft(per cable) of 24awg Teflon coated copper (belden 1585A Cat-5) Cardas GRS R Spades
 as per Ven-Haus' instructions.


----------



## firefox360

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*snip*





 Sennheiser HD497 given a new lease of life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *snip*_

 

Did you just solder a new cable directly to the phones, or did you make use of a plug? If you did, please tell me how!


----------



## hembergler

Yeesh, I'm busy for a few weeks and everyone has made so many beautiful cables in the meantime! Well, I decided that in order to stay competitive, I'd have to make something special. (I'll take some better photos in the future)

 Here's my latest:





 Up close on the most tedious braid ever:





 8x 26AWG silver
 8x 26AWG copper
 Canare F12 3.5mm
 Canare F09 RCAs


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_very nice. What kind of cable is that?_

 

The pinkish/copper wire is 22awg 99.99% ofhc copper, the silvery/white wire is 22awg 99.99% silver, and the white wire is silver plated copper.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PcWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@skyline889 . Those cable are breath taking...
 WOW....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

Thanks PcWork, I almost didn't want to let them go! They're definitely some of the more aethetically appealing cables I've made.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeesh, I'm busy for a few weeks and everyone has made so many beautiful cables in the meantime! Well, I decided that in order to stay competitive, I'd have to make something special. (I'll take some better photos in the future)

 Here's my latest:





 Up close on the most tedious braid ever:





 8x 26AWG silver
 8x 26AWG copper
 Canare F12 3.5mm
 Canare F09 RCAs_

 

Beuatiful work Hembergler! 16 wire braid, wow, the most I've ever done was 15 with 22awg spc! Just think, if you remove that strain relief you can fit even more wires in there!


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Beautiful work Hembergler! 16 wire braid, wow, the most I've ever done was 15 with 22awg spc! Just think, if you remove that strain relief you can fit even more wires in there!_

 

I'll stick to not thinking.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 Sennheiser HD497 given a new lease of life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Looks almost exactly like what I did with mine a few months ago. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *firefox360* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you just solder a new cable directly to the phones, or did you make use of a plug? If you did, please tell me how!_

 

I can tell by looking at them that he did not. The plug comes out very easily. However, if you did want to use a plug, they are 2.5mm jacks, and you can buy 2.5mm plugs at markertek, but just be warned, thats probably going to be some difficult soldering


----------



## soloz2

it looks good hembergler! I try to stick to 12 or less


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Out of curiosity, what is the benefit to using more wires?


----------



## The Monkey

EFN, do you know how many conductors the HD 497 has in the stock cable--3 or 4?


----------



## drizek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gil Schwartzman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Out of curiosity, what is the benefit to using more wires?_

 


 shhh... dont question it


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EFN, do you know how many conductors the HD 497 has in the stock cable--3 or 4?_

 

Sorry for the noob question, but what to you mean by conductors. I could probably answer that for you, but I am not sure what you are talking about


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gil Schwartzman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Out of curiosity, what is the benefit to using more wires?_

 

More satisfaction when you finish it.


----------



## threEchelon

Coaxial stranded 24AWG silver-plated copper; 1m.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gil Schwartzman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry for the noob question, but what to you mean by conductors. I could probably answer that for you, but I am not sure what you are talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Meaning the actual number of individual leads or wires within the headphone cable.


----------



## threEchelon

Shielded twisted pair stranded 22AWG silver-plated copper; 1m. Cable construction is configured for cross-coupled or transformer balanced outputs.


----------



## voxr3m

What are you guys using for strain relief at Y-splits in your interconnects/speaker cables? Heatshrink only? Electrical tape?


----------



## EFN

*firefox360:*
 Nope, I didn't use the 2.5mm plugs - they are soo flakey and tend to break fast. So I perfomed some surgery on them to have the sockets totally removed.

 The Monkey:
 Sorry buddy, I didn't count the individual strands LOL!. But I do know the replacement Canare StarQuad has 40 strands




 And my new pride and joy, *UltraModded* KSC-75!!!


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *voxr3m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What are you guys using for strain relief at Y-splits in your interconnects/speaker cables? Heatshrink only? Electrical tape?_

 

I don't use any strain relief persay, but to _form _my y-split's, I use adhesive heatshrink.

 For smaller stuff, I use one piece of heatshrink and clamp down the webbed part with needle nosed pliers while heating and until the heatshrink has completely cooled.

 For large stuff, I use the same method as above, but prep the joint by heatshrinking each lead and then putting a big piece over that; 4 pieces are used total. I guess you could use this method for smaller stuff too.

 I use this method because I like the leads to actually split out in different directions, rather than come out straight.

 If you are looking for _relief _though, you'd have to integrate non-adhesive, preferably 2:1 heatshrink. Adhesive heatshrink gets hard and the greater the shrink ratio, the stiffer the heatshrink will be, since it gets thicker when you shrink it.


----------



## drizek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*firefox360:*
 Nope, I didn't use the 2.5mm plugs - they are soo flakey and tend to break fast. So I perfomed some surgery on them to have the sockets totally removed.

 The Monkey:
 Sorry buddy, I didn't count the individual strands LOL!. But I do know the replacement Canare StarQuad has 40 strands

 And my new pride and joy, *UltraModded* KSC-75!!!



_

 

You cant just post a picture like that without telling us what kind of headband you are using


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

My MS-2i just came out of surgery...





















 Recabled with Starquad, Canare fatty plug, and nylon multifiliment. There is a very slight difference in sound. I detect a hint more detail, but it is minor. I think if I were to A-B these with a stock pair, I would have a hard time choosing which was which. I did it more for looks, because I had most of the supplies, and just to say I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They came out great though, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## drizek

Very nice. How is the cable in terms of flexibility though?

 I want to do a revable, but I dont care about SQ. I just want looks/durability and something shorter than 10ft.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice. How is the cable in terms of flexibility though?

 I want to do a revable, but I dont care about SQ. I just want looks/durability and something shorter than 10ft._

 

it is a little stiffer than before, but not bad. It is certainly more durable, and doesn't tangle anymore


----------



## drizek

Where did you get that nylon sleeving? The only place I saw which doesnt sell in bulk was in Canada, and I cant even remember the name of it. BTW, does your heatshrink have any writing on it? Id like to get some without text.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where did you get that nylon sleeving? The only place I saw which doesnt sell in bulk was in Canada, and I cant even remember the name of it. BTW, does your heatshrink have any writing on it? Id like to get some without text._

 

www.wirecare.com for the nylon. They should have heatshrink as well. Mine does not have writing on it, and was ordered at www.svc.com.


----------



## MrMajestic2

New cable I put together today. AWG 22 Teflon SPC in a litz braid and partially covered with nylon monofilament. RCA's and mini are from Supra and the y-split is from Qables. The RCA's are nice because the cover is mounted from the front instead of over the cable and they are locking.


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You cant just post a picture like that without telling us what kind of headband you are using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Sorry about that. The headband is from a cheap Philips headset. I cut off the last bit and superglued KSC-75 trimmed mounting point. Then paint them all in ACE Hardware Epoxy black


----------



## cantsleep

havent done any work for a while.

 recabled with cardas, 1m, 1/8'' switchcraft plug. 
 i think im going to be using this headphone until i get a new IEM or something..


----------



## Zorander

A pair of XLR-to-RCA cables I made a few months back (I really need to get into the habit of taking photos as soon as I finish building things). They've just been replaced by a higher-grade cable so they are now available for me to take photos of. Oh, they're made of SPC, in twisted pairs and directional shielded.


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A pair of XLR-to-RCA cables I made a few months back (I really need to get into the habit of taking photos as soon as I finish building things). They've just been replaced by a higher-grade cable so they are now available for me to take photos of. Oh, they're made of SPC, in twisted pairs and directional shielded._

 

Did you bridge pins 1 and 3?


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you bridge pins 1 and 3?_

 

I did, but it made the interconnects too 'hot' for my amps. So I re-terminated them so that pin 3 (-ve) is not in use, i.e. ground wire and shield go to pin 1.


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cantsleep* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_havent done any work for a while.

 recabled with cardas, 1m, 1/8'' switchcraft plug. 
 i think im going to be using this headphone until i get a new IEM or something..




_

 

what skin is that on the cable?


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did, but it made the interconnects too 'hot' for my amps. So I re-terminated them so that pin 3 (-ve) is not in use, i.e. ground wire and shield go to pin 1._

 

Ah, see you wrote that you have directional shielding. You should only have directional shielding if you are connecting Pin 3 to the Ground of the RCA plug. Then you use a directional shield connected to Pin 1 and bridge Pin 1 and 3. This configuration is meant for cross-coupled and transformer balanced outputs, since they have the same volume single-ended or balanced.

 You don't have that type of output, which made the signal 6dB louder when you had Pin 1 and 3 bridged. The optimal configuration for your outputs is to have a single conductor and a shield, with the shield connected to Pin 1 (and the shield tab if you'd like) at the XLR and Ground at the RCA.

 This website gives the optimal configuration for basic cable designs:
http://rane.com/note110.html


----------



## werdwerdus

(NJ3FC6) Neutrik NJ3FC6 Inline phone jack, stereo 
 (NP3C) Neutrik Stereo Phone Plug
 4x 24guage SPC stranded wire (from navships on eBay, 2x black with yellow stripe on ground and 1x black with red stripe on each signal)
 1/4" black Tech Flex
 Cardas Quad Eutectic solder


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what skin is that on the cable?_

 

flame retardant (black with red)


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cantsleep* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_flame retardant (black with red)_

 

is this by tech flex or someone else... i am having trouble finding it


----------



## werdwerdus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is this by tech flex or someone else... i am having trouble finding it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=237434


----------



## odoe

my first RCA-mini





 next time, I'm going to use some sleeving.
 I have some 26awg solid copper wire I want to play with too.


----------



## colonelkernel8

Is wire from navships, odoe? Very nice, simple, clean cable.


----------



## odoe

Thanks.
 Yeah, I got this orange silver braid and some solid copper core from navships. I want to try a couple of wires mixing the copper/silver and see if it makes much of a sound difference. From reading around here, it seems to be more of a preference.


----------



## threEchelon

Some cables for my dad's mixer. Yes, the guitar is balanced.


----------



## Lpe_91

Where in sweden can I buy those fat jacks and plugs that can swallow what seems to be 8 mm of wire? The ones I have found are only capable of swallowing 4 mm of wire.


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lpe_91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where in sweden can I buy those fat jacks and plugs that can swallow what seems to be 8 mm of wire? The ones I have found are only capable of swallowing 4 mm of wire._

 

Neutrik jacks and plugs, at least the old style ones like those in my picture, can fit that much. Neutrik mini's have a very small opening, however. If you want a mini with a big opening, try Switchcraft or Canare. Neutrik is located in Lichtenstein, I believe, so you should be able to get them relatively easily. Switchcraft and Canare would be harder, though. Try looking for alternatives.


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lpe_91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where in sweden can I buy those fat jacks and plugs that can swallow what seems to be 8 mm of wire? The ones I have found are only capable of swallowing 4 mm of wire._

 

If its 6.3mm you can find Neutrik at Kjell.com or Elfa. If its 3.5mm you can try Supras MP-8 at Reference Audio for one. The 3.5mm Neutriks I have found here are the angled kind and they wont take more than 4.5mm of cable. Otherwise you can order Switchcraft from Qables.com with pretty low shipping rates.


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *werdwerdus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=237434_

 

problem is i need about 1/2" diam


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_problem is i need about 1/2" diam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Available here:
https://www.wirecare.com/products.as...FR&prodline=ES
 Hard to find on Techflex web because they dont show the Spyder color
http://techflex.com/prod_FRN.asp


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrMajestic2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Available here:
https://www.wirecare.com/products.as...FR&prodline=ES
 Hard to find on Techflex web because they dont show the Spyder color
http://techflex.com/prod_FRN.asp_

 

damn ive looked at wirecare plenty of times and never seen this

 i suck i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks though!


----------



## MrMajestic2

Here is an iPod cable I made for my iPod (duh) and a Go-Vibe V5. Its AWG 26 silverplated copper in teflon in a triple braid covered with Techflex multifilament.


----------



## Fungi

Slick looking cable, MrMajestic2.
 What do people use for strain relief on iPod docks? I'm thinking hot glue. And what kind of glue is good for closing it up?


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fungi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Slick looking cable, MrMajestic2.
 What do people use for strain relief on iPod docks? I'm thinking hot glue. And what kind of glue is good for closing it up?_

 


 Thanks mate. I didnt use anything but the dock itself as strain relief. The dock is shielded so its very tight as it is. Had to open up the cable entry a little using a file, otherwise it would close. I used regular super glue to close it up.


----------



## Lpe_91

Hey mates! I have now solved the problem with the plugs being to small! I took a generic 3,5 mm plug and cut of the "opening" so that only the wide part of the plastic cover was left, and to my happines I discovered that I colud nearly fit in an 8 mm 3 conductor cable into that small tight plug!


----------



## threEchelon

Recabled K340. Two shielded twisted 22AWG silver-plated copper pairs each covered with cotton and twisted together; ~2m.


----------



## mb3k

Echelon, that looks excellent, but it looks like it was very difficult to get the nylon around the twisted cable


----------



## MrMajestic2

Just finished this for a friend:





 AWG 26 silverplated copper in 4-wire litz braid, 1 per channel. Neutrik mini and RCAs, Techflex Multifilament and a Qables y-split (6.5mm).





 Up close





 Love that y-split. Sorry about the lint


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Echelon, that looks excellent, but it looks like it was very difficult to get the nylon around the twisted cable_

 

Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Multifilament always takes a while because it has so much more friction than nylon techflex*. The sleeving on the recable was snug, but no so tight that it took great deal longer than other times I've sleeved stuff with multifilament. 

 *Actually, this depends also on the surface of what you are covering and how big the cable is, since the tip of the cable, which at least I cover with tape, causes a lot of friction. Also, if something is covered with cotton, it will take longer than just bare wires.


----------



## ingwe

Humble first success: switchcraft mini plugs, black star quad, carbon tech-flex.


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ingwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Humble first success: switchcraft mini plugs, black star quad, carbon tech-flex.




_

 

Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks good, though I prefer the switchcraft plugs without heatshrink over them


----------



## ingwe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks good, though I prefer the switchcraft plugs without heatshrink over them_

 

I hear you (and agree). But the cover opening was too small to fit both the wire and the tech flex, and I didn't have a drill or a dremel tool (next on my list).

 I have some new plugs on the way this week, so I'll have another go.


----------



## mb3k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrMajestic2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just finished this for a friend:


 AWG 26 silverplated copper in 4-wire litz braid, 1 per channel. Neutrik mini and RCAs, Techflex Multifilament and a Qables y-split (6.5mm).


 Up close


 Love that y-split. Sorry about the lint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice to see another person who used a Qable Y-split


----------



## threEchelon

mb3k, I was looking though the pictures of your cables. How did you secure the sleeving with the profi's? Did you just slip it over the grippy plastic piece? It looks really cool.


----------



## mb3k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mb3k, I was looking though the pictures of your cables. How did you secure the sleeving with the profi's? Did you just slip it over the grippy plastic piece? It looks really cool._

 

Yes, the grippy plastic thing hold it very tight. As a matter of fact, I can't screw the Profi's all the way because the diameter of the cable+sleeving is too wide - so the fit is very snug. Someday I'll try to crank them all shut.


----------



## Lpe_91

Hi all! First I wanna say, Echelon, man wish I had skills like you!
 I have started making an IC I just have to get one more plug and mod it similarly. The blue heatshrink was the only one in house, but I think it looks quite nic anyways.


















 Man, I love this cable


----------



## hoosterw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice to see another person who used a Qable Y-split_

 

I couldn't agree more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 Nicely fitted, looks really awesome.

 Rgds Hans


----------



## phergus_25

Recabled K240 sextets
 using a Fitz cable


----------



## Lpe_91

Looking good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I dont like that plug (the looks of it) for some reason, it would look better with all that black part being brushed aluminium or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Hevimees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lpe_91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I dont like that plug (the looks of it) for some reason, it would look better with all that black part being brushed aluminium or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

I think that's the original plug of those headphones.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Today was quite a long day of soldering... and I still have lots more to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First up, we have the new portable rig. ATH-SJ5 recabled with Starquad and knockoff canare connectors (can't find the canare ones in stock anywhere). A new mini to mini is in order also, and also using starquad and canare knockoffs. 

















 After that, comes the nice ones. These are the most expensive cables I have made. Using HGA Silver w/ Cotton insulation. Using Canare F10 connectors, and Cardas solder. These were a bit tougher to make, especially with how stiff the HGA wire was, but I think they came out pretty damn good. The sound GREAT. 












 And yet, with all this behind me, I still have more to do. I probably won't get to it today, but I have to throw a new cable on a pair of AD900's for a friend, as well as make a 1/4 -> 1/8 adapter, and then put a new cable on my own A700's. Should be fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## phergus_25

That is actually a rat shack connector, not that pretty, but gets the job done
 One intresting thing abotu that recable was converting from single sided to dual


----------



## MrMajestic2

New cable for a friend:




 AWG22 Silverplated copper, Supra connectors, Techflex multifilament WBT solder and Qables y-split.





 Close-up


----------



## Fungi

I ordered 1/4" jacks from Markertek thinking they were stereo, but when they arrived... MONO!

 But hey, I might as well use them for something. So I made a 1/4" mono female-female IC, possibly to connect 2 instrument cables as practice. Quite an interesting experience.

 2x 1/4" mono plugs (TecNec), Canare L-4E6S Star Quad


----------



## drizek

lol, is that the Nexus?

 Do you go to the UC?


----------



## Fungi

Good eye, lol. Yeah, I'm right here in UCSB. I'm really not supposed to have a soldering iron in the dorms, but hey, as long as they don't catch me.


----------



## drizek

I go to city college and live in IV. I was just in the UC library though and the nexus was on top of the toilet


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fungi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered 1/4" jacks from Markertek thinking they were stereo, but when they arrived... MONO!_

 

yeah that happened to me once too! lol


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fungi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good eye, lol. Yeah, I'm right here in UCSB. I'm really not supposed to have a soldering iron in the dorms, but hey, as long as they don't catch me._

 

Is that the same on all college campuses? What would they do if they found it?


----------



## drizek

Only if they were REAL tightasses. And probably the worst is confiscating it.

 I live in the off campus dorms though(fountainblue) and we have a hookah in our room and the RAs dont care


----------



## Fungi

It's only because it's a fire hazard... Irons, toasters, microwaves, that sort of thing isn't allowed. But I do know a couple people with toasters


----------



## MrMajestic2

Had to update my friends RCA-mini cable because the screw strain relief didnt work with the 4-wire braid. The solder snapped from the stress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I came up with a new relief using a short piece of PVC tubing. Glued the Techflex inside it with superglue and pushed it in a bit further. Worked out well and looks pretty nice.






 Original post: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...postcount=2319


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Redid the A700


----------



## m3ta1head

Wow! Clean cuts, excellent Y split...very nice!


----------



## hardnrg

Decided to make an audio interconnect for my main PC. This is my first one ever. Pretty happy with it except I was aiming to get the large heatshrink on the Y-split to cover the smaller two. But other than that, I'm glad I did it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here are some glamour shots (lol) of the final product:


----------



## threEchelon

20AWG solid silver-plated copper wires in and 8-wire round braid; 5.75" tip to tip; 2.25" from barrel to barrel.


----------



## threEchelon

Cable for SR series Grado's. 24AWG stranded silver-plated copper in a 4-wire round braid; ~2m.


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrMajestic2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Had to update my friends RCA-mini cable because the screw strain relief didnt work with the 4-wire braid. The solder snapped from the stress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I came up with a new relief using a short piece of PVC tubing. Glued the Techflex inside it with superglue and pushed it in a bit further. Worked out well and looks pretty nice._

 

I think the tubing looks good. Superglue sounds intense, though. I would have tried using adhesive heatshrink, since it gets thick from and hard after heating.


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the tubing looks good. Superglue sounds intense, though. I would have tried using adhesive heatshrink, since it gets thick from and hard after heating._

 


 Yeah, but I didnt have transparent adhesive heatshrink at home, only black. That wouldnt have looked right


----------



## Sh0eBoX

Here's a couple pics of a _1/4" to Mini_ and an _RCA to Mini_ that *Werdwerdus* made me:


----------



## Lpe_91

Sh0ebox: Start making your own, its a lot of fun!


----------



## Sh0eBoX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lpe_91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sh0ebox: Start making your own, its a lot of fun!_

 

It looks like a lot of fun, I watched him make them for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --- If I need some more cables I may just consider learning how to make them myself!


----------



## threEchelon

Above cable plus a new mini with everything the same except it uses an 8-wire square braid.


----------



## The Monkey

threEchelon, that's a very nice Grado cable.


----------



## PcWork

recable of my KSC75. =)
 with 25AWG 6N multi strain pure copper cable.
 the improvement over bass is very significant.


----------



## mADmAN

whoah PCWork...thats a very sexy piece of work man...

 are the cables flexible with the heatshrink on them?


----------



## PcWork

yeap, quite flexible. if i don't put the heatshrink, it will even more flexible. however after shrink it, i found it's no problems to roll them into circle which is slightly bigger than KSC75 driver itself.


----------



## skyline889

Nice work guys! Here're some pics of my most recent cable. Nothing as complex as my older stuff or some of the stuff posted but I like the clean and simple way it turned out. It's a 5 wire braid of 4n pure silver, right angle Neutriks, and Cardas Quad-Eutectic solder. It measure 4 inches long.


----------



## Bones55

First cable I've made:

 Zen Vision M LOD
 Neutrik plugs, SPC ebay wire, carbon techflex, silver-containing solder.







 Sounds great!


----------



## dfkt

Neutrik plugs, Cordial OFC cable, heatshrink. Works well, sounds fine.


----------



## skyline889

Another clean and simple one. 4 wire braid of 4n pure ofhc copper, silver Neutrik right angle mini connectors, and Cardas Quad-Eutectic solder.


----------



## SysteX

^^ Simply fantastic work!


----------



## Chopha

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Above cable plus a new mini with everything the same except it uses an 8-wire square braid._

 

Really nice work there!
 But I wonder, how do you make these 8-wire braids?

 /Chopha


----------



## qpoiz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bones55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First cable I've made:

 Zen Vision M LOD
 Neutrik plugs, SPC ebay wire, carbon techflex, silver-containing solder.






 Sounds great!_

 

Awesome!


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chopha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really nice work there!
 But I wonder, how do you make these 8-wire braids?

 /Chopha_

 

Thanks. It's a trade secret, but if you do some hunting around on the internets, you may be able to find or develop a method to do it.


----------



## PcWork

8 cable square braid on cheapo cable.
 recently quite busy, no time to make extra cable with this configuration.


----------



## colonelkernel8

Whoa, cool braid man.


----------



## threEchelon

I rebraided and resheathed this pair of KSC-75's for Superpredator. I had to dremel the neutrik barrel opening to increase its size and I also had to dremel the opening of the plastic piece on the clip-ons that covers up the driver solder pads. I used a 4-wire round braid and the wire is 26AWG stranded silver-plated copper.


----------



## Zorander

I modded these more than a month ago. Credits go to AK[Zip] for helping clear up some technical questions prior to my picking the butcher's knife.














 I have also done the screen mod:





 Different lighting presents a much clearer view of the screen mod:


----------



## werdwerdus

Zorander, what 1/4" plug is that? I really like it!


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *werdwerdus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Zorander, what 1/4" plug is that? I really like it!_

 

It's something locally available to me and cheaper than Neutrik plugs (Product Link). They're very sturdy too. I recabled another phone with the same plug last year and it is not even showing a sign of wear or scratch despite the abuse it goes through.


----------



## [AK]Zip

Zorander: I am happy you got everything worked out. Happy listening!

 -Alex-


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 


 Was the Y split separation achieved by holding the Heatshrink together with needlenose pliers while heating?


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chopha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really nice work there!
 But I wonder, how do you make these 8-wire braids?
 /Chopha_

 

You take the wire on the left, cross it over five, and then back under two. Then you take the farthest one of the right, move it over five, and then back under two. You repeat this, and eventually you get a very cool square braid. Hope that helps


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Was the Y split separation achieved by holding the Heatshrink together with needlenose pliers while heating?_

 

Yup. Just make sure you hold it until it's cooled down.


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You take the wire on the left, cross it over five, and then back under two. Then you take the farthest one of the right, move it over five, and then back under two. You repeat this, and eventually you get a very cool square braid. Hope that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sounds simple enough, but I can't get my mind around it. Would you take a picture of what it should look like at these stages.


----------



## Zorander

Recabled another K340. This time I have to use a 'lesser' (but bigger) gold plug because the 'nicer' (but smaller) plug won't fit the 1/4" sleeving I used with this. I haven't yet done the screen mod but that is coming soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The useless elastics and worn pads have been replaced with brand-new ones as well.










 Mmmm... fresh pads (thankfully our australian AKG distributors stock them)


----------



## Chopha

This is how my latest project turned out.
 Used the fat iPod dock and a Supra MP-8 3,5mm plug, and these are connected with a four brain of silver as signal, and a fifth one twisted on the outside of the braid as ground.

 The interconnect




 Connecting my iPod to the Go-Vibe V5




 /Chopha


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chopha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is how my latest project turned out.
 Used the fat iPod dock and a Supra MP-8 3,5mm plug, and these are connected with at four brain of silver as signal, and a fifth one twisted on the outside of the braid as ground.

 The interconnect




 Connecting my iPod to the Go-Vibe V5


 /Chopha_

 

Nice looking cable. I see that Supra has redesigned the plug a bit. Go Team Sweden


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds simple enough, but I can't get my mind around it. Would you take a picture of what it should look like at these stages._

 

The site http://www.stringpage.com/braid/medb...medbraids.html has a couple of small diagrams of the braid if you scroll down far enough. The braid really doesn't look like much until you've repeated the steps many times. If you can't seem to get it, I'll try to take some photos.


----------



## EFN

This is my firm favorite. Since I broke my Right Angled Switchcrafts through "over soldering" I have to fix myself a new IC and it has to be Right Angled as well.

 Then came this wild idea of using Cardas HP1 plugs (of course I will have to rip them apart) and combine it with the new 22 gauge SPC I have purchased thru eBay - I loved my Qables Silver before but this solid core SPC does have that appeal and I give it a shot
















 And yes indeed they do sound good! so good that I don't miss my bright Silver


----------



## musicexpression

Bought some silver wire and made some home i/c linking between my CDP/tubeamp/amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the cables are much stiffer than the normal OFC types.... wrapped in teflon dielectric insulator.

 the silver cable cost S$25 per meter (is the price reasonable?) and the Amphenol RCAs cost $5 a-piece. terminated using silver solder, given FOC by the stockist.


----------



## MrMajestic2

New iPod docking cable that I made last night. Neutrik 3.5mm connector, white iPod dock and AWG20 silver wire (99.999%) covered with Teflon. AWG20 silver is hard to braid by the way


----------



## Lpe_91

That's very iPod-like!


----------



## Chopha

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrMajestic2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_New iPod docking cable that I made last night. Neutrik 3.5mm connector, white iPod dock and AWG20 silver wire (99.999%) covered with Teflon. AWG20 silver is hard to braid by the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Nice done! 
 As Lpe_91 said, very "iPod-like" with the white dock.


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chopha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice done! 
 As Lpe_91 said, very "iPod-like" with the white dock._

 

Thanks mate. I was going to use the "microdock" but the AWG20 silver is just too big and stiff for it. I'll try it with AWG24 wire instead.


----------



## ingwe

Finally, after many misfires, a mini-to-mini w/cheap Neutriks, five-braid Belden 83006, and Cardas solder.

 And yes, I realize Halloween is a long way off.


----------



## Lpe_91

Awesome braid man!


----------



## SysteX

Wow, very impressive.


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ingwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Finally, after many misfires, a mini-to-mini w/cheap Neutriks, five-braid Belden 83006, and Cardas solder._

 

Very consistent braid. Good job!


----------



## threEchelon

My ugly tiny RA-mini-to-RA-mini. Solid 30AWG silver plated copper in an 8-wire round braid; 1.25". Later revisions will have better heatshrinking on the plugs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















 20AWG versus 30AWG comparison.


----------



## threEchelon

I know these mini's are old news, but I though these pictures were cool.

 EDIT: The longer one hasn't appeared previously. It's a 4-wire cable with cotton that I made a while ago but never posted.


----------



## grandenigma1

Looking good guys! There are some fantastic looking cables! I have seen a few even I wouldn't mind owning


----------



## mb3k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking good guys! There are some fantastic looking cables! I have seen a few even I wouldn't mind owning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Agreed. This quality of cables sells for $$$
 Great job everyone, makes me want to make some more cables


----------



## MrMajestic2

The braid looks like candy, very nice


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mb3k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Agreed. This quality of cables sells for $$$_

 

Shhh! Don't tell the mods.

 I can't believe your switchbox hasn't sold, btw. That price can't be far off from the part costs and the finish of the unit is perfect.


----------



## snowball_rx-7

newest build


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *snowball_rx-7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_newest build




_

 

Uhmm WOW is the only thing that'll come out of my mouth! That looks phenominal!


----------



## SysteX

^^Uh, what he said.


----------



## Lpe_91

snowball_rx7 :O I want to learn that braid to! Awesome!


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *snowball_rx-7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_newest build





_

 

Stunning!
 The braiding looks advanced. Really great work.


----------



## snowball_rx-7

thanks guys,

 its a jenna labs braid.

 i can do this 4 footer (12 strands) in ~1 hour. its pretty easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Lpe_91

Any tut?


----------



## Guii-ness

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *snowball_rx-7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks guys,

 its a jenna labs braid.

 i can do this 4 footer (12 strands) in ~1 hour. its pretty easy once you get the hang of it._

 

Whats the standard rate for one of those
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Another busy day over a soldering iron...

 Starting off, a guitar cable for myself. Using Nuetrik X-Series mono plugs, and Canare 2-signal wire. 25ft. 







 After that, I was quite happy to put the finishing touches on my first ever paid job. I did all this stuff for a friend and fellow head-fi'er... so hopefully he likes what he sees:

 First off, we have 9in mini to mini and a 1/4 to mini adapter. Using Canare fatty mini plugs, and a nuetrik locking 1/4 jack. Sleeved with nylon multifiliment. 






 Then, the fun part... A freshly recabled pair of ATH-AD900's. Using Canare 1/4 fat plug, starquad, and multifiliment.


----------



## PcWork

recabling of KSC75 with 6N copper cable.







 75 Ohm resistor adapter











 splitter cable=P this is use to watch DVD with girl friend while using headphone. 
 source -> splitter -> Headamp -> headphone. so both of us can adjust the volume according to our own preference.







 AB test of KSC75 with and without 75ohm resistor cable.







 Stereo-RCA with 12 strain wire.


----------



## The Monkey

Last night I reterminated my n_maher-built Cardas HD-650 cable with Neutrik XLR plugs:


----------



## drizek

I noticed that a lot of people here have 5wire braids for their mini-minis. Whats the 5th wire for? Is it just to get a nicer looking braid? Do you have 2xL, 2xR and one wire for ground? 1xL, 1xR and 3xG?


----------



## m3ta1head

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gil Schwartzman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another busy day over a soldering iron...

 Starting off, a guitar cable for myself. Using Nuetrik X-Series mono plugs, and Canare 2-signal wire. 25ft. 







 After that, I was quite happy to put the finishing touches on my first ever paid job. I did all this stuff for a friend and fellow head-fi'er... so hopefully he likes what he sees:

 First off, we have 9in mini to mini and a 1/4 to mini adapter. Using Canare fatty mini plugs, and a nuetrik locking 1/4 jack. Sleeved with nylon multifiliment. 






 Then, the fun part... A freshly recabled pair of ATH-AD900's. Using Canare 1/4 fat plug, starquad, and multifiliment.














_

 

Breathtaking. Absolutely breathtaking. I simply cannot wait to hear them. You did an excellent job man-fully satisfied customer.

 Thanks!


----------



## Bones55

You know PCwork, i was perusing the latest cable thread posts, and in my head, a dialogue was running:

 "Nice lookin cable, nice looking cable, headphone rewire, mini to mini, nice lookin cable, HOOO-LY Braided Super Cable!"

 Really impressive work. Great job on that last one, man.


----------



## PcWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bones55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You know PCwork, i was perusing the latest cable thread posts, and in my head, a dialogue was running:

 "Nice lookin cable, nice looking cable, headphone rewire, mini to mini, nice lookin cable, HOOO-LY Braided Super Cable!"

 Really impressive work. Great job on that last one, man._

 

yo pals...
 thanks for the nice comment.. =)


----------



## laxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I noticed that a lot of people here have 5wire braids for their mini-minis. Whats the 5th wire for? Is it just to get a nicer looking braid? Do you have 2xL, 2xR and one wire for ground? 1xL, 1xR and 3xG?_

 

I'm pretty sure they do 2x L, 2x R, and 1x G.


----------



## Wildcard30

First time using SPC.


----------



## Lpe_91

The plug on my PortaPros was broken and worn out, so I decided to replace it with an aftermarket one. Here is the result:














 And my nice solderings!


----------



## Captain ?degard

very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 should perhaps have used heatshrink, to help stretch protection


----------



## cantsleep

i dont like big mini to mini cables but..


----------



## ruZZ.il

this whole thread reminds me of my IAF days.. (mostly the cobra/blackhawk engine related elec. tech dude). made a bunch instrument interconnects.. the whole 30 pin 20m shabbang kinda thing..well.. not as exotic. waiting on an order now, going audio.. i should mod a hairdryer while I wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mmm and my ultrasone pl 750's will be here tonight


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lpe_91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The plug on my PortaPros was broken and worn out, so I decided to replace it with an aftermarket one._

 

I like the strain relief. Awesome job!


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cantsleep* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i dont like big mini to mini cables but.. 







_

 

Is that the HGA 8-wire round prebraided stuff. HGA and Moon Audio (Drew uses HGA prebraided stuff) cables were part of a 24 or so cable review in an Italian Hifi Magazine. 30AWG silver twisted pair cables were in the top 3. The HGA and Moon Audio, which both used the 26AWG wires in an 8-wire round braid, cables were more middle of the pack-ish.


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that the HGA 8-wire round prebraided stuff. HGA and Moon Audio (Drew uses HGA prebraided stuff) cables were part of a 24 or so cable review in an Italian Hifi Magazine. 30AWG silver twisted pair cables were in the top 3. The HGA and Moon Audio, which both used the 26AWG wires in an 8-wire round braid, cables were more middle of the pack-ish._

 

SC-16: Solid Silver 16 Strand Speaker Braid


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cantsleep* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SC-16: Solid Silver 16 Strand Speaker Braid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My bad. That seems outrageously excessive, though, when 30AWG silver performs so well.


----------



## digitalmind

Some insane braids being posted! Very nice work.

 I balanced my DT770's today. Quick and dirty, but it's a nice-ish cable in there. The DT770 is an awesome expirimenting can.


----------



## Lpe_91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like the strain relief. Awesome job!_

 

Thanks for the backup guys! To be honest, this is the first time i have changed the plug on something and had a really good result! About that heatshrink on the strain relief, I have been thinking of that, but I don't think it would look so good, I sacrificed looks before function. I have been thinking, though, about putting something inside the strain relief, very snug on the cable and the strain relief, so that the cable doesn't come off when I'm on the bus or something!


----------



## meizumintyboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=large]MINI TO MINI[/size]
Sleeve: Teflon
Conductor: 22 ga. Silver Plated OFC x4 (2 ground)
Config: Litz braid
Termination: Canare F-12
Length: 1 Foot
Approximate Materials Cost: $15





[size=large]AKG PORTABLE HEADPHONE CABLE[/size]
Sleeve: Teflon
Conductor: 22 ga. Silver Plated OFC x3
Config: Tri braid
Termination: Canare F-12, Switchcraft Mini XLR
Length: ~1 meter (long enough to run from my pocket to my head)
Approximate Materials Cost: $20







_

 

*nice*


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digitalmind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some insane braids being posted! Very nice work.

 I balanced my DT770's today. Quick and dirty, but it's a nice-ish cable in there. The DT770 is an awesome expirimenting can. 
_

 

Nice job digitalmind. Did you do a full recable or just reterminate to XLRs? Does the stock cable have 4 conductors or 3? Thanks!


----------



## PcWork

shorter 75 ohm adapter. 24AWG 6N copper, 4 strain.





 remove of IM716 volume control and add in 35ohm resistor.
 however previous modder cut it too long. so i have to stick with it, make a see through over there. lol.


----------



## drizek

That im716 depodding is a lot cleaner than the one I did.

 Do you use them with 35ohm+75ohm? How do they sound like that? I have them at 68ohm right now.


----------



## PcWork

both the item is made for my buddy. i not entirely sure how it sound like as IEM is personal earphone, i never love to share it. =)
 by the way, i placed a tubing of 3.5CM long to cover up the resistor and make the surface clean after heatshrink. perhaps u can try that too.


----------



## digitalmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice job digitalmind. Did you do a full recable or just reterminate to XLRs? Does the stock cable have 4 conductors or 3? Thanks!_

 

Thanks, though it's much less pretty in real life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Full recable with all the conductors in it's own shielding. I thougth the stock cable has 3 conductors, though I can't be sure at this moment. I'll check it out when I'm home.


----------



## wixy

Wow, glad I found this thread, given me a lot of new ideas!


----------



## drizek

Well it really isnt that big of a deal. it looks better in real life than it does in the picture. Besides, im not very good at soldering. It took me hours to be able to get the wires attached to the resistors, im not going to go through that again


----------



## PcWork

PcWork Extreme RCA-RCA cable. =) 










 Woofer cable, this cable is 5 meter. use to connect one channel output of amp, to two channel input of woofer (L&R)


----------



## mADmAN

wah liao bro.....uber sick man...

 i think ur starting to have too much time on ur hands wei.... waiting for ur new sem to start is it?? hahahha

 wat cables are those?? Canares?


----------



## PcWork

no lah bro. infact i already started my research project.
 just like to make something different, like braid cable. 
 hand is painful after braid them
 and they are 6N pure copper which i bought from Hong kong.


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PcWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*photos*

 PcWork Extreme RCA-RCA cable. =) 

 *photos*

 Woofer cable, this cable is 5 meter. use to connect one channel output of amp, to two channel input of woofer (L&R)_

 

Wow. You win the extremely-tedious-yet-geniusly-creative award. I love the tubing at the end. Great cables


----------



## Fangmasterflex

I had my friend take pics with his fancy new d80






 unrelated, but it just looks so nice


----------



## Thade




----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fangmasterflex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had my friend take pics with his fancy new d80




_

 

What coax cable did you use for this? Starquad?


----------



## Fangmasterflex

canare gs6


----------



## Jam_Master_J

*Grado SR225 Recable*

 Mogami 2534
 1/4" and 3/8" Nylon Sleeve
 1/4" Vampire Connector
 Heatshrink

















*Short RCA Cables*
 Yarbo Silver Plate RCAs
 20 AWG SPC /w teflon insulation
 1/4" pneumatic hose


----------



## nikongod

im not sure if i have ever posted in this thread, but i just finished a couple cables. i dont post here because my digital camera sucks pole.

 first: recable rega rb-300 arm, with Cardas 4X33ga tonearm wire.

 a couple DIY interconects, in various grades of ugly. a couple with the big fat cards interconect wire, a couple with the thinner cardas wire, and then one with 30ga solid core SPC in a 2-conductor ribbon design. there are a couple with SPC, which actually look the best (twisted pair of 22ga, with shoelace covers) but sadly i listen with my eyes closed... i think they are in a drawer. 

 my DT-770 with 4-strands of SPC and a neutrik 4-pin xlr.

 my akg k240 sextet with cardas and a neutrik 4-pin

 grado HP-2, these had a turd-house (radio-shack) 1/8" plug on the end of the JGSUWBRC when i got them, so i saw no harm in 4-pinning them. mikhail was impressed when i plugged straight into the balanced PPX3 at the nyc spring meet. i re-terminated with 4-pin SPECIFICALLY so i could plug straight into that beastly good amp. i also like the sleek appearance of the 4-pin with its versatility.

 OOH, and a power cord (3ft long) for whatever i have thats 3 ft from my power conditioner. in hindsight, i only NEED 2 ft, but 3 ft will reach my phono stage when i build it.


----------



## n_maher

I haven't posted in this thread in ages...

 Latest project: I was getting sick of running out of outlets so I decided that rather than build an extension cord to get to one thing I'd build one that could get to four things.






 It's built using 12/3 commercial grade AC cable (300V) and various outlet parts sourced from Home Depot.

 I also built a little K1000 adapter for a friend.






 Just 4 stranded copper wires encased in cotton sleeving using a Canare TRS and Neutrik XLR.


----------



## The Monkey

Excellent as always Nate.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Posted these in another thread, but I figured what the heck, I can put them here too. These are my shiny new Denon D2000's. Recabled with 4 stands of 20AWG teflon coated silver. Terminated with a nuetrik 1/4 jack and sleeved in nylon multifiliment. I chose to forgo a strain relief because that would have required drilling, and I wasn't so keep on doing that right away. May take care of it later, but its not really necessary, so I don't worry about it. 




























 More here.


----------



## Bjornboy81

Hey Gil, what'd you use for the Y-splitter? That looks really nice


----------



## soloz2

looks like some tubing, which is what I've started to use as well. Very nice Y's if you ask me


----------



## The Monkey

Looks like the barrel of a plug to me.

 EDIT: forgot to add...and it looks good.


----------



## soloz2

Monkey, on closer inspection it appears you are correct.


----------



## Bjornboy81

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like the barrel of a plug to me.

 EDIT: forgot to add...and it looks good._

 

That's what I was thinking too. Intresting idea.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Yep, it is a barrel of a plug. They work really well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I find getting the cheap no name stereo jacks off markertek work perfect for it. They are the right size, and only cost a buck.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fangmasterflex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_canare gs6_

 

i wonder, isn't it compulsory to use 75ohm cables for coaxial? The GS-6 is categorized as guitar cable on Canare's site, and iianm it is 110ohm.


----------



## PcWork

8 cable braid with 18 AWG cable.
 =)
 will be my speaker cable. 1 Meter long each. haven't terminate them with banana plugs.
 waitting for free time.. =P


----------



## colonelkernel8

PcWork, your cables are inhumanly perfect...


----------



## PcWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *colonelkernel8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PcWork, your cables are inhumanly perfect..._

 


 pals.. i really appriciate that... really..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 thank you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 <-- i have this smile on my face now.....


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

amazing braid man... it looks excellent.


----------



## penpinzzz

canare.....rock!!!!


----------



## vixr

here is some cables I made up... Cardas wire, solder and solder paste. techflex (3/8 carbon) braid. I got the connectors from hongkongsuperseller on ebay...27 bucks for 6 black and 6 red...


----------



## Bjornboy81

vixr, if you don't crimp the techflex in with the cable in the connector, how do you secure it so it doesn't pull out of the connector after it's all put together? especially with no heat shrink tubing.


----------



## vixr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bjornboy81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_vixr, if you don't crimp the techflex in with the cable in the connector, how do you secure it so it doesn't pull out of the connector after it's all put together? especially with no heat shrink tubing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

well, I ordered the techflex _after_ I already built the cables... The braid is long enough that it stays in place pretty good with out the heatshrink, but I do need to add some...

 Yeah, good call... put some on and it is much better...


----------



## Bjornboy81

Is that the heat shrink with the adhesive? Looks good man


----------



## vixr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bjornboy81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that the heat shrink with the adhesive? Looks good man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

thanks... yes it has the adhesive. I ran the heatgun down the length of the techflex and the heat actually shrinks the braid down for a better fit.


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PcWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_









 8 cable braid with 18 AWG cable.
 =)
 will be my speaker cable. 1 Meter long each. haven't terminate them with banana plugs.
 waitting for free time.. =P_

 

Nice work PcWork!! Could you share how you did that 8 wire braid? I have been messing around with braids and started a tutorial( see my sig) and that would be a nice adition. I would totally give you the credit for it, and other people would appreciate learning how to do it!


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice work PcWork!! Could you share how you did that 8 wire braid? I have been messing around with braids and started a tutorial( see my sig) and that would be a nice adition. I would totally give you the credit for it, and other people would appreciate learning how to do it!_

 

I realize I'm not PcWork, but here are my instructions from a previous post for the square braid: _You take the wire on the left, cross it over five, and then back under two. Then you take the farthest one of the right, move it over five, and then back under two. You repeat this, and eventually you get a very cool square braid._

 A visual guide is midway through http://www.stringpage.com/braid/medb...medbraids.html


----------



## SayNoToPistons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice work PcWork!! Could you share how you did that 8 wire braid? I have been messing around with braids and started a tutorial( see my sig) and that would be a nice adition. I would totally give you the credit for it, and other people would appreciate learning how to do it!_

 

+1. I have some quality commercial "video cables" my uncle got from his work place. I'm planning on making speaker cables out of them.


----------



## threEchelon

Hmm. Maybe I would get more recognition if I didn't cover my braids with techflex.


----------



## colonelkernel8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm. Maybe I would get more recognition if I didn't cover my braids with techflex._

 

Most likely.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PcWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_









 8 cable braid with 18 AWG cable.
 =)
 will be my speaker cable. 1 Meter long each. haven't terminate them with banana plugs.
 waitting for free time.. =P_

 

Awesome braid! I am sure they will become a great pair of speaker cables...


----------



## drizek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm. Maybe I would get more recognition if I didn't cover my braids with techflex._

 

People come here looking for ****, not fireproofing.


----------



## PcWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice work PcWork!! Could you share how you did that 8 wire braid? I have been messing around with braids and started a tutorial( see my sig) and that would be a nice adition. I would totally give you the credit for it, and other people would appreciate learning how to do it!_

 


 infact, it's the way like how hembergler said
 1. You take the wire on the left, cross it right over five, 
 2. and then back under two to left. 
 3. Then you take the farthest one of the right, move it left over five, 
 4. and then back under two to right.
 and repeat

 and it's hembergler who tought me that..


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vixr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks... yes it has the adhesive. I ran the heatgun down the length of the techflex and the heat actually shrinks the braid down for a better fit._

 

thanks for linking to the ebay seller, he has some sweet cable parts!


----------



## vixr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks for linking to the ebay seller, he has some sweet cable parts!_

 

no prob... it was tomb who hooked me up...


----------



## grailer

This is my minimalist braided solid-silver-in-Teflon DIY tonearm cable.

 It's 99.999 silver from A-M Systems threaded through Teflon tubing from same in a three-strand loose braid. The third Teflon tube is hollow used as a carrier and spacer. Connectors are copper Eichmann bullets and cryo'ed Cardas DIN from TakeFiveAudio.

 Ground is a single, solid copper 24ga carrier from plenum-grade CAT5e.

 In my environment, I found I didn't need a shield. Lucky me. YMMV, of course.


----------



## petal665

Some simple interconnects I made for behind my telly, amp, topfield etc. I wasn't after anything too special, just something that would be a bit more tidy that the 1.5m cables that usually come with such devices. 

 Canare L2T2S microphone cable and Amphenol RCA plugs. I like the plugs. Those coloured bits on the back of the plug are rubbery with a small opening in them. The cable pushes through making the hole stretch and seal up nicely.


----------



## ronstah

New cable for my AKG K271's.
 Tri-braid 22awg silver plated copper wire with teflon dielectric.
 Switchcraft mini-XLR and Neutrik plugs. Silver solder and techflex...














 Not big improvement compared with the stock cable though...


----------



## SayNoToPistons

Wow petal, they look clean!


----------



## drizek

I finally got my plugs from markertek and I just built my first cable. It turned out well, I think. I don't really notice a SQ improvement, but it works well and it doesnt cut out or anything like that. Thanks to everyone here for ideas/help. 

 Sorry about the crappy pics, ive seen camera phone pictures on this thread that were better than mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 26awg SPC, Neutrik R/A

 Action shots:


----------



## PcWork

just made one of the speaker jumper yesterday. still have 3 more to go.

 @drizek ,
 Your cable looks very neat...can't believe it's the first cable you built. workmanship is on par with those "old hands" who make cable Imho..

 @petal665
 salute on the tidy and cleanest of your cable.
 i really love the outlook of Amphenol plugs...

 @ronstah
 imho ur cable looks way better than zu / cardas factory cable.. =P


----------



## colonelkernel8

Yeah, yeah, perfect as usual PcWork.


----------



## werdwerdus

what do you use that cable for PCwork?


----------



## PcWork

@werdwerdus
 =P it's not for headphone. it's for my speaker. wrong place to post i guess. haha 
 my speaker is biwiring speaker, but i am running it on single amp. 
 so this is the jumper that connect the HF and LF terminal.
 it's to replace the stock metal that used to connect the two terminal. and i found out the different is quite obvious especially for treble. it smoothen out the high frequencies.
 more sparkle..

 i will try to snap a photo tonight.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Mini to RCA for PC use. 

 Canare mini plug, nuetrik rcas, and a canare barrel for the split. Wire is starquad, sleeving is nylon.


----------



## vixr

wow! nice cable Gil... I'm sooo gonna copy that.


----------



## Darius94523

5ft Canare Mini-Star-Quad Mic Cable Black
 Neutrik NYS231BG 3.5MM TRS Plug Black/Gold


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vixr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow! nice cable Gil... I'm sooo gonna copy that._

 

Feel free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It came out well IMHO. I am still sort of perfecting the way I want to make cables, and can be very plainly seen if you look at some of the other stuff I've done, but I am progressing and making some pretty neat stuff if I do say so myself.


----------



## Captain ?degard

The cable that comes with the goldring dr150's is 3 meter or something, so I made a new one from canare cable and neutric straight plugs. This one's 130CM, same as i shortened the dt231's cable too, suits me fine


----------



## kuzzz

looks great i hate 3mcables to


----------



## mminutel

Here are my current works. They are still not as good as your guys', but I am getting better. I am going to have to heatshrink the mini to RCA again, because it came out bad.






 K81DJs recabled with 26AWG SPC. I decided to use these as my dynamic cans until I can buy my HD 580s. They suit me well for now. I don't know if it is that noticeable, but the Neutrik termination is a little bent, but I have no idea what causes it. I will fool with it later.





 This is a simple mini to RCA that I built that serves as the input from my source into my crossfeed/amp. I used 8 wires or SPC in the braid.





 Mini to mini that is about 8 inches long. Used for iPod > Amp.





 Here is a 12 wire SPC braid that I use for Crossfeed > Amp. I am very happy with the turn out, but I did not think of it being too small with that Y-split. It tends to pull my crossfeed to one side.

 I am about to order more supplies so I am going to try my hand at multifilament. It looks a lot cleaner. Also, I would like to find some awesome 4:1 heatshrink, because the shrink I use does not really grab the cable much.


----------



## drizek

You better buy those 580s while you can. They are getting harder to find.


----------



## SayNoToPistons

^ +1. Going to get one too before they're all gone (or when prices goes up)!


----------



## TBomb06

Wire: 24G Solid Silver
 Insulation: 18G Teflon
 Cover: White TechFlex
 Connectors: Cardas Gold Plated
 Configuration: 2 Signal Conductors, 2 Ground Conductors


----------



## PcWork

Last Saturday i recabled a Stax RS-5 Gold and replace it with original stax cable which is twice as fat as the stock cable...






 Before...















 After






 Testing the new HE60 driver.. (not mine anyway)





 New PcWork Recable of Ksc75... Clear Version (naked..)





 with kramer mod.





 2.5mm Male -> 3.5mm Female with 6 line braid of 24 AWG 6N pure Copper.


----------



## Fungi

I've been thinking of using a spare barrel for a split or for covering up some resistors, but it seems kind of weird. Can anyone describe how theirs worked out?


----------



## drizek

Very very nice pcwork. I wish I had bought that silver neutrik plug for my im716 retermination, but markertek was out of stock. 

 I used the black/gold one. I think I might cover it in white heatshrink later on, but for now all the heatshrink I have is radioshack stuff that not only wont fit over it, but looks kinda crappy too. I cut off about 6 inches of cable from it, it used to be way too long before and would tangle easily. The only thing im worried about is the weight of the neutrik connector. I used clear heatshrink over the wires instead of the included rubber thingy to hopefully make it stronger.

 This time my pictures turned out a lot better. I should have used the macro mode on my camera last time.





 And here is a 6.5 foot mini-mini I built for connecting my desktop on the floor to the amp on my desk. It is the same 26awg red SPC I used in my first build. It took me over two hours to braid it, but I think it turned out well and I dont notice any mistakes in the braiding.


----------



## PcWork

drizek that's very neat cable...
 i infact drooling with the red cable/black plug combination...it's looks so nice..
 i must make one too... =P

 75ohm impedance adapter for my KSC75




 this is the shortest ever i think i can built..


----------



## 1nf1n1ty

@TBomb06

 That is a nice clean look...what did you use underneath and as the techflex?

 Just a very nice looking cable...lol

 and nice red braid...very long....lol...


----------



## TBomb06

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *1nf1n1ty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@TBomb06

 That is a nice clean look...what did you use underneath and as the techflex?

 Just a very nice looking cable...lol

 and nice red braid...very long....lol..._

 

Thanks for the nice comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Underneath is just the 4 wires with either red or black Teflon insulation and the Techflex is the white Flexo PET stuff from Handmade Electronics.


----------



## Captain ?degard

Made a 39 ohm resistor adapter cable for my goldring dr150 headphones, really makes a different even with such low increase.


----------



## The Burn Pt.2

*3x22awg solid silver with cotton insulation. cryo treated neutrik plugs. cardas solder.*


----------



## colonelkernel8

Nice mini, Burn.


----------



## PcWork

TOP : Black rohdium cable, Neutrik plug
 Bottom : 6N pure copper cable, with 75ohm impedance hand picked resistor. Neutrik plug and EST stereo female.


----------



## el_matt0

now how the hell does that hold its twist...


----------



## vixr

could someone tell me if this looks right for a 4 conductor braid???


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vixr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_could someone tell me if this looks right for a 4 conductor braid???




_

 

That's fine, but I wouldn't let the color sceme determine the function of the wires. Hook them up so they alternate between + and Ground.


----------



## vixr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's fine, but I wouldn't let the color sceme determine the function of the wires. Hook them up so they alternate between + and Ground._

 

cool... thanks for the tip...


----------



## Soymilk

i have a question about diy cables, so i thought it'd be best to ask here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is there a reason why people buy stuff like starquad or blue dragon cables or whatever else? i know they're made of different materials, but are they custom mixtures or something? cuz otherwise, wouldn't you be able to go find strands of the same material and then just braid a cable for yourself?


----------



## colonelkernel8

They make life easier, no braiding, easy to terminate, durable, and are pretty good quality.


----------



## threEchelon

Vixr, I just realized. I've seen a cable before that some one made using the same braid (I think) and it wasn't symmetrical if you split it down the middle. Is yours the same way?

 If you do the 8-wire square braid (which I believe is very similar in the braiding method) and pay close attention to keeping each side of the braid the same or do a 4-wire round braid and try not to have the cable rotate, you get a cable that has many axes of symmetry. Also, don't forget about a simple twisted-pair. It works wonders.


----------



## Soymilk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *colonelkernel8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They make life easier, no braiding, easy to terminate, durable, and are pretty good quality._

 

so it's for convenience?

 also, for a mini-mini interconnect, it's just a straightforward left->left, right->right, ground->ground, correct?


----------



## skyline889

Good to see some new heads! Here's a picture of my latest cable, pretty simple; eight wire braid, Neutrik 1/8" connector, locking rcas, and black sheathing. More to come in a few days!


----------



## vixr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Vixr, I just realized. I've seen a cable before that some one made using the same braid (I think) and it wasn't symmetrical if you split it down the middle. Is yours the same way?

 If you do the 8-wire square braid (which I believe is very similar in the braiding method) and pay close attention to keeping each side of the braid the same or do a 4-wire round braid and try not to have the cable rotate, you get a cable that has many axes of symmetry. Also, don't forget about a simple twisted-pair. It works wonders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 thanks for the advice... the braid is not symmetrical. is there a tutorial on the 8 wire braid? here is one that uses more standard colors...


----------



## Captain ?degard

final fix on my dr150 cable... now it has resistors in the cable itself, 39 ohms. 

 click for bigger pic


----------



## laxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vixr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks for the advice... the braid is not symmetrical. is there a tutorial on the 8 wire braid? here is one that uses more standard colors...




_

 

Your cables make me want to go out and buy a pack of Twizzlers.


----------



## vixr

twizzlers, I'm not sure if I'm happy or sad... here is a shot at a 4 wire round braid...


----------



## firefox360

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vixr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_twizzlers, I'm not sure if I'm happy or sad... here is a shot at a 4 wire round braid..._

 

Seems like the earlier portion of the cable is relaxed, while the later portion is concentrated and tightened...


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *firefox360* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seems like the earlier portion of the cable is relaxed, while the later portion is concentrated and tightened..._

 

If you are using the cable for a headphone cable, you definitely want a "relaxed" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 braid, as it will have less microphonics.


----------



## xnothingpoetic

The wood cups (cocobolo) for the ms1 is being made by someone right now.


----------



## vixr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you are using the cable for a headphone cable, you definitely want a "relaxed" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 braid, as it will have less microphonics._

 

I was going to use the red,white and black one for interconnects... the all white round braid was just for practice. I notice everyone keeps the braid sorta loose.


----------



## Soymilk

what kind of wires are you guys braiding for your interconnects and headphone cables? is it anything special, or just would any insulated silver plated copper be good? i saw spools of wire at work, 30 and 24 gauge, there's probably 26 and 28 around somewhere too, not sure, but they were both teflon insulated (well the label said teflon, i assume that was the sleeving material right?) silver plated copper. would three strands of the 24 gauge work for a mini-mini interconnect? and if i wanted to make a headphone cable, i'd probably want to find the spool of 26, right? (24 being too thick and 30 being too thin)


----------



## drizek

Check out seller navships on ebay for wire. 

 Make sure that the wire at your work is actually real teflon, they label a lot of cheaper quality material as being Teflon when it really doesn't have the same properties as the real thing.


----------



## Soymilk

hm, i guess ill write down the product number or whatever that's on the sticker on the side of the spool and look it up next week.


----------



## koike

hey vixr what kinda braid is that? square?


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_











 The wood cups (cocobolo) for the ms1 is being made by someone right now._

 

Hmm... did you layer the techflex? If so, do you have any idea how the microphonics of the layered techflex compare to just multifilament?


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Check out seller navships on ebay for wire. 

 Make sure that the wire at your work is actually real teflon, they label a lot of cheaper quality material as being Teflon when it really doesn't have the same properties as the real thing._

 

Beware, FEP gets the teflon branding but want you really want is PTFE, which is the _true_ teflon.


----------



## Soymilk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Beware, FEP gets the teflon branding but want you really want is PTFE, which is the true teflon._

 

thanks for the heads up, i'll make sure i check that.

 assuming it's all good though, what gauge would i want to use for my ic? would three strands of 24 gauge be good for a mini-mini? and should i try and hunt down some 28 gauge for headphones, or would 30 be good?

 i wrote down the digikey # for the electrolytic caps we have there, they're panasonic fm caps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll probably use some of those for my pimeta, save a few bucks.


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm... did you layer the techflex? If so, do you have any idea how the microphonics of the layered techflex compare to just multifilament?_

 

I didn't layer anything. I used heat shrink for the cable running from the drivers, then it goes to cotton sleeving (from a shoe), then cuts off early and I used techflex for the rest of it. I connected the techflex with the cotton sleeving with some heat shrink.

 btw sorry for the color, I know it's off.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Soymilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks for the heads up, i'll make sure i check that.

 assuming it's all good though, what gauge would i want to use for my ic? would three strands of 24 gauge be good for a mini-mini? and should i try and hunt down some 28 gauge for headphones, or would 30 be good?

 i wrote down the digikey # for the electrolytic caps we have there, they're panasonic fm caps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll probably use some of those for my pimeta, save a few bucks._

 


 I like 26 or 28awg for headphones, and 20-22awg for cables. If you want something a little larger you can use 18awg for cables.

 just for reference cardas headphone cable has 4 24awg conductors


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Soymilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_assuming it's all good though, what gauge would i want to use for my ic? would three strands of 24 gauge be good for a mini-mini? and should i try and hunt down some 28 gauge for headphones, or would 30 be good?_

 

Solid core wire is generally accepted as sounding better than stranded (and non-litz) wire. 28 and 30 AWG are excellent gauges for both headphones cables and interconnects.


----------



## Soymilk

o, 30's good? maybe its just cuz everyones pictures are so big, it seemed to me like everyone was using thicker than 30.


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Soymilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_o, 30's good? maybe its just cuz everyones pictures are so big, it seemed to me like everyone was using thicker than 30._

 

They are. Head-fi DIYer's are a fan of bigger is better, which is not the case in cables. Things are a lot different outside the head-fi community.


----------



## Soymilk

hmm, i guess i'll try taking some of 30 and 24 first (if i can't find other gauges) and do a braid w/ the number of strands i need and see how it feels. if i do headphones though they'll have 6, so a 6 stranded braid of 24 gauge is probably gonna be too thick. they'll have 6 cuz there'll be a mic, too.

 is wiring up a mic the same as wiring a driver (one cable for signal / one cable for ground)? how does it get terminated? do you attach the signal to left and leave right blank? i'm curious because i plan on sticking my ksc75 drivers into a gaming headset's housing, but this headset has all of the wires coming out of the left ear bundled together, so if i recable it, i'm going to have to recable the mic, too.


----------



## drizek

6 of 24 is way too thick. Definitely go for 30 or 28 if you can find it.


----------



## Soymilk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_6 of 24 is way too thick. Definitely go for 30 or 28 if you can find it._

 

ya thats what i was thinking.


----------



## Lpe_91

Does anyone from sweden (or anywhere) know a swedish web shop where I can buy cables thin enough for recabling headphones, etc, that is about 26-28 AWG, or 0,1-0,07 mm2 or something like that. I know Clas ohlson has but i can figure out from the price and quality of theirs that the wires won't work very well with headphones, I think it would ruin the sound quality. Well, come up with suggestions, anything is welcome!


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lpe_91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone from sweden (or anywhere) know a swedish web shop where I can buy cables thin enough for recabling headphones, etc, that is about 26-28 AWG, or 0,1-0,07 mm2 or something like that. I know Clas ohlson has but i can figure out from the price and quality of theirs that the wires won't work very well with headphones, I think it would ruin the sound quality. Well, come up with suggestions, anything is welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Elfa has teflon coated silverplated copper that I use for my wiring. Havent tried it on headphones though. just search for "PTFE-isolerad kopplingstråd" and you will find it. Its available from AWG32 to AWG16.


----------



## koike

Neutrik RCA to RCA 99.999% Solid Copper








 Switchcraft Right Angled Mini to Mini with 99.999% Solid Silver [I know these are over done but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## colonelkernel8

Clean work koike.


----------



## koike

thanks colonel altho im still having some problems braiding it tight enough ^^;


----------



## xnothingpoetic

I ordered some 4 feet of jena labs 18 gage wire today.

 Hope it turns out nice!


----------



## EFN

Have to remake my ER-4S 75ohm Pod because the last one was unintentionally yanked


----------



## Soymilk

ok so i checked the wires i have at work, they have TFE on them, no P in front though. is this still good?


----------



## drizek

Well its just basic plastic. The navships wire is going to be more durable.


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Soymilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok so i checked the wires i have at work, they have TFE on them, no P in front though. is this still good?_

 

I'm pretty sure it's the same thing. In any case, it's still real teflon.


----------



## Soymilk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm pretty sure it's the same thing. In any case, it's still real teflon._

 

awesome, thanks for the help


----------



## PcWork

koike i really like the crystal cable.. it look so shinny, so tidy, and so..clean.


 for repairing headphone voice coil, i not sure either i shall post here or not. some one please enlighten me so i can move it to appropriate place.


 This happen when i am hand itchy wanna re-cable Stax cable on my KSC75. and i carelessly wipe the voice coil with my soldering iron as a result of heavy coughing.... hence the voice coil is detached from the terminal.. and it's burned..

 therefore, i decieded to reattach the voice coil by opening it.





 All things that i opened, including KSC75, Stax SR-X, Aego 2 Satelite driver.






 Stax SR-X driver, the round things is membrane, while the gold colour places is stator.






 Aego 2 Driver
 Magnet detached, voice coil dented.





 Front view of Satelite, note that AEGO M no longer using this KOI audio's driver.
 it's triangle eh.. =P




 HERE COMES THE KSC75




 Membrane, and the internal (magnet & Spider) of the driver.





 Heck it's actually transparent..





 It's still in perfect form (i didn't dent it) while i take it out.





 Impedance test on the driver itself..
 my multimeter has an error or +0.3 ohm
 so the driver voice coil impedance is 58.3 ohm to be exact.
 however, i assume that the terminal parts does provide some impedance to make it 60 ohm in total.






 Successfully attached the voice coil back to the terminal.





 Front look of the membrane after reattach back to the spider (housing)


 Good things is after fixing the voice coil. the sound signature doesn't change at all. no distortion i can hear even amp it loud, really loud.
 and it's still kicking hard on my head now.. nice.


----------



## koike

bought some psychedelic uv reactive techflex! i just had to just make something!


----------



## drizek

@pcwork

 I wish I had your skilz.

 I tried a few days ago to recable my KSC75 and I killed it with my soldering iron as well. I ended up just beating them with a hammer in frustration instead of being able to fix them like you.

 I only remembered Koss Lifetime Warranty after I had beaten them into pieces. Does the warranty cover these sorts of things?


----------



## Soymilk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tried a few days ago to recable my KSC75 and I killed it with my soldering iron as well. I ended up just beating them with a hammer in frustration instead of being able to fix them like you._

 

rofl


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Simple 1/4 to mini w/ starquad...


----------



## PcWork

A friend of mine gaved me a MX300 which one side of the earphone has extremely low volume, and distorts when play.
 therefore, i open it up..





 the interior of MX300





 and i found out that the problems is due to 3 factor.
 1. the membrane is poked in, i don't know how they actually do this. perhaps heat.
 2. voice coil is not align properly to magnet, hence the voice coil is actually touching magnet, and cannot move freely. and causing a lot of distortion, low volume.
 3. the voice coil contact point to soldering place is oxidized.





 after carefully poke out and reshape the membrane. here it goes =P 





 and i carefully pull out the voice coil... 






 reattach the membrane and voice coil back in to the spider and magnet.






 another look of it. =)
 and it's alive and kicking in my ear now. =P

 PcWork Extreme Stereo-Stereo cable
















 built with F-12 and 12 "6N" pure copper cable.


----------



## Fungi

Nice job on the MX300 fixup. :O


----------



## Soymilk

that's a nice cable you made there. is there any point to using so many wires other than being able to braid it in different ways?


----------



## PcWork

@ Fungi : Thanks a lot =)
 @ Soymilk : to reduce the impedance. and each cable is actually cut cross the ground channel, so my aim is to reduce the skin-conductor effect.
 however, i do hear a improvement over sound, perhaps due to the total gauge is increased. so i am happy with it. better sound, nicer look.


----------



## mminutel

Very nice work as always. I am incredibly impressed with your braiding techniques. I am thinking about not using techflex anymore, because your cables look great without them. 

 Using more wires would also decrease the risk of it breaking. If you only use 1 wires for signal/ground it will fail to work if any of those wires break. This is unlikely to happen. I also like being able to feel that my cable is secure.


----------



## MusicallySilent

Yea your braid is very nice....

 Question from a new person: How do you hook up in the jacks is one color for one channel and 1 for the other or like how do you take all those wires and where do you put them in the jacks since you have left right and ground?


----------



## omarmipi

I am going to make some DIY interconnects for a car audio project. I have some Star Quad and Gepco 61801EZ cable and I just wanted to know of some good < $4/ea phono plugs. Right now I'm thinking of using the Dayton RCAGS-LK Locking plug or Dayton RCAGS-ST RCA Plug because they look similar to some quality Neutrik offerings.

 Also, would a generic 30 watt soldering iron be fine to use in making the interconnects? And finally what size tip would you recommend. Thanks in advance.


----------



## soloz2

a generic soldering iron will work, however a 20 or 25w hakko dash would be the recommended option.

 take a look at Neutrik plugs. You can get some very nice sub $2 RCA plugs


----------



## elmer42

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RnB180* 
_removed due to members with inapproriate intentions_

 

Dangit! I wanted to see the "Bling" cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . How could you have inappropriate intentions with interconnects? They're just cables.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elmer42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dangit! I wanted to see the "Bling" cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . How could you have inappropriate intentions with interconnects? They're just cables._

 

probably posted pics of commercially available cables... which is why I don't post pictures of my cables here. I sell them


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elmer42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dangit! I wanted to see the "Bling" cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . How could you have inappropriate intentions with interconnects? They're just cables._

 

Other people plagiarized his work/photos, so he wasn't too inclined to have that happen again.


----------



## elmer42

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Other people plagiarized his work/photos, so he wasn't too inclined to have that happen again._

 

Oh. I'm willing to give up seeing the "bling" cables so plagiarism doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## MrMajestic2

Made this cable for a friend. 4-wire braided 99.99% AWG24 silver wire covered in teflon in a PVC tubing. Terminated with Furutech FP-126 RCA plugs.


----------



## elmer42

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrMajestic2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Made this cable for a friend. 99.99% AWG24 silver wire covered in teflon in a PVC tubing. Terminated with Furutech FP-126 RCA plugs.

 [OMG]http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y196/Boombastix/07150003.jpg[/OMG]_

 

Wow! Not only does it look good, it gave me a great idea, PVC tubing. Thanks! I never would have thought of using that.


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elmer42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow! Not only does it look good, it gave me a great idea, PVC tubing. Thanks! I never would have thought of using that._

 

Its actually two layers of PVC tubing inside the strain relief to help it grip the cable.


----------



## elmer42

Whatever it is, they look good. Great job!


----------



## barqy

My first recable job:











 It was pretty straight foward and turned out pretty well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used 6 strands of SPC (24awg) and 1x techflex all around.

 My first RCA LOD:







 both sound great~!

 I'm happy


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrMajestic2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Made this cable for a friend. 4-wire braided 99.99% AWG24 silver wire covered in teflon in a PVC tubing. Terminated with Furutech FP-126 RCA plugs.





_

 

WOW i love cables with the clear pvc tubing and then some intricate design on the inside. I think it looks a lot cleaner than just a normal 3-5 wire braid.

 How hard was it to get the teflon and pvc "around" the cable?


----------



## MusicallySilent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOW i love cables with the clear pvc tubing and then some intricate design on the inside. I think it looks a lot cleaner than just a normal 3-5 wire braid.

 How hard was it to get the teflon and pvc "around" the cable?_

 

I would think you could get it through by dropping a rope through and tieing it to the cable or using a cable snake to make it easier... unless you could easily drop the cable through


----------



## omarmipi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_a generic soldering iron will work, however a 20 or 25w hakko dash would be the recommended option.

 take a look at Neutrik plugs. You can get some very nice sub $2 RCA plugs_

 

Thanks for the advice. I'm gonna go with the Neutrik NYS352G and find a decent weller.


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOW i love cables with the clear pvc tubing and then some intricate design on the inside. I think it looks a lot cleaner than just a normal 3-5 wire braid.

 How hard was it to get the teflon and pvc "around" the cable?_

 

Just tape the ends and then slide it thru. Teflon is slippery, so it goes real easy inside the tube. the silverwire is pretty easy also to get into the teflon tubing, just take it slow so you dont kink it.


----------



## grailer

Beautiful job, MrMajestic - very nice touch with the see-through PVC.


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grailer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Beautiful job, MrMajestic - very nice touch with the see-through PVC._

 

Thanks mate.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrMajestic2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Made this cable for a friend. 4-wire braided 99.99% AWG24 silver wire covered in teflon in a PVC tubing. Terminated with Furutech FP-126 RCA plugs.




_

 

Those cable sure are beautiful! Silver cables in transparent PVC tubing...
 Great work.


----------



## Captain ?degard




----------



## koike

99% Silver 1% Gold Solid Core Interconnect.

 two words.

 WOW.


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_99% Silver 1% Gold Solid Core Interconnect.

 two words.

 WOW._

 

Where'd you buy the wire?


----------



## adfinni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_two words.

 WOW._

 

That's one word


----------



## koike

ok heres two then...
 WOW WOW WEE WOW = (WOW)^3 WEE

 Its imported from Germany. i only have 2 precious meters of it.
 With PTFE insulation! They also have the PVC version.


----------



## mtkversion

some very talented folks in this thread.

 looking for a pair of RCA IC's ... if anyone wants to sell something, let me know!


----------



## adfinni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok heres two then...
 WOW WOW WEE WOW = (WOW)^3 WEE

 Its imported from Germany. i only have 2 precious meters of it.
 With PTFE insulation! They also have the PVC version._

 

lol that's more than two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 hehe glad your enjoying the cable. Il be building some silver IC's (x4) in the next month to pair up with my new switchbox and millett. Watch this space for my newbie first attempts at IC's


----------



## koike

The HGA 4N silver after burn was very neutral and transparent with a wide soundstage. Smooth highs, a little recessed mids [probably due to my Super.fi 5EBs] and very good lean bass.

 The Germany silver/gold is similar to the HGA silver but it is coloured. Main differences were that the overall sound is richer. The highs were about the same, the mids were more forward then the HGA 4N and currently the bass extends a little deeper too. Whats most impressive is the AWESOME sound stage.

 Its a good buy even though it was expensive.
 I <3 DIY


----------



## threEchelon

What are the gauges of the two different wires? It looks like the HGA wire is thicker.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The HGA 4N silver after burn was very neutral and transparent with a wide soundstage. Smooth highs, a little recessed mids [probably due to my Super.fi 5EBs] and very good lean bass.

 The Germany silver/gold is similar to the HGA silver but it is coloured. Main differences were that the overall sound is richer. The highs were about the same, the mids were more forward then the HGA 4N and currently the bass extends a little deeper too. Whats most impressive is the AWESOME sound stage.

 Its a good buy even though it was expensive.
 I <3 DIY




_


----------



## koike

from what i was told both are 26AWG


----------



## thegeek

Cheap ghetto cables with parts from biltema:


----------



## mADmAN

i did a Franken PhilKoss mod recently and also recabled them with Canare L-4E6S and Canare F12 covered in black sleeves.


----------



## PcWork

two words.

 Wow, that's good..

 keep it going madman. it's nice. =)


----------



## colonelkernel8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PcWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_two words.

 Wow, that's good..

 keep it going madman. it's nice. =)_

 

Thats three words.


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *colonelkernel8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thats three words._

 

That might've been his intention.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

003's freshly balanced K240:

 Using Starquad, Switchcraft XLR's, Nuetrik 1/4", Nuetrik barels on the Y-Splits, and techflex on the exposed wire...


----------



## m3ta1head

Damn nice, as usual Gil.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m3ta1head* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn nice, as usual Gil._

 

Awe... you called me Gil


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Another recable today, this time a pair of DT770's. Using Starquad, Cardas plug, and nylon multifiliment sleaving. 

 First off, a picture I took just because I thought it was neet to look at. Headphone parts!... And a very messy work area 






 And now, onto headphones...


----------



## SysteX

Fabulous! Where did you get that y-split? It looks great.


----------



## luidge

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SysteX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fabulous! Where did you get that y-split? It looks great._

 

Look like the canare barell with half heatshrink half nude hehe.
 This realy look clean, great recable!


----------



## PcWork

recently made cable. =)
 all with F-12. sleeved cable is canare starquad.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SysteX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fabulous! Where did you get that y-split? It looks great._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luidge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Look like the canare barell with half heatshrink half nude hehe.
 This realy look clean, great recable!_

 

Yep... it's an extra shell I had lying around. They work great. Normally I would do it completly in heatshrink, but I honestly did not have enough on me to cover it all, and as opposed to making the person I did the cable for sit around for a week while I waited for more to arrive, I just did half of it, to keep the two wires that split in order, and close up that opening. As it were, I think the half an half thing looks very nice. It matches the plug.


----------



## kanamin

My first ever recable! (not a true recable though, couldn't get the drivers open, so oem wire is used to distribute from central terminals)






 Neutrik mini plug and purple nylon monofilament (came with psu sleeving kit). This is just practice lol.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quick cable made for another member. Mini-quad with switchcraft plugs.


----------



## mnamo

Just made my first ever mini-mini using 26awg SPC and 3.5mm neutrik plugs braided in 2 3 strand litz pairs.Sounds bad though, it brightens the whole image but at the same time has less air ,smoothenes and overal balance than my previous interconnect.I'm a little disapointed.I may post some pics later because it's a hassle for me;]

 My next project is recabling my hd580's with mogami 2534 but I can't find anywhere a nylon multifilament ,I know take five audio has it but i don't want to wait 2 weeks for delivery.Here's my question , maybe some of you have some left that can sell to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need 1/4" one about 8 feet.i can also trade for some carbon 3/8" techflex.


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mnamo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just made my first ever mini-mini using 26awg SPC and 3.5mm neutrik plugs braided in 2 3 strand litz pairs.Sounds bad though, it brightens the whole image but at the same time has less air ,smoothenes and overal balance than my previous interconnect.I'm a little disapointed.I may post some pics later because it's a hassle for me;]

 My next project is recabling my hd580's with mogami 2534 but I can't find anywhere a nylon multifilament ,I know take five audio has it but i don't want to wait 2 weeks for delivery.Here's my question , maybe some of you have some left that can sell to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need 1/4" one about 8 feet.i can also trade for some carbon 3/8" techflex._

 

Please post some photos. we'd love to see them! This is the Cable Gallery after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take Five Audio's shipping estimates are very conservative, I got my order with the least expensive shipping in about 3-4 days.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mnamo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just made my first ever mini-mini using 26awg SPC and 3.5mm neutrik plugs braided in 2 3 strand litz pairs.Sounds bad though, it brightens the whole image but at the same time has less air ,smoothenes and overal balance than my previous interconnect.I'm a little disapointed.I may post some pics later because it's a hassle for me;]

 My next project is recabling my hd580's with mogami 2534 but I can't find anywhere a nylon multifilament ,I know take five audio has it but i don't want to wait 2 weeks for delivery.Here's my question , maybe some of you have some left that can sell to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need 1/4" one about 8 feet.i can also trade for some carbon 3/8" techflex._

 


www.wirecare.com

 They have multifilament, and they are quick on shipping.


----------



## mnamo

Thanks for the links:] I'll try to post some pics tomorrow..


----------



## Tridacnid

Test run. Making sure I could actually do it.
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j1.../IMG_3436R.jpg
 All parts from radioshack. 1/4'' to 1/4'' extension, 20 ft. long. Decided, to braid it myself, which was a bad mistake (took 2+ hours), but it's done, finally.
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j1.../IMG_3441R.jpg

 Planning to do much nicer (and more expensive) ones in the future.


----------



## sinsiang

kanamin, nice first recable


----------



## MonkeysAteMe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tridacnid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Test run. Making sure I could actually do it.
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j1.../IMG_3436R.jpg
 All parts from radioshack. 1/4'' to 1/4'' extension, 20 ft. long. Decided, to braid it myself, which was a bad mistake (took 2+ hours), but it's done, finally.
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j1.../IMG_3441R.jpg

 Planning to do much nicer (and more expensive) ones in the future._

 

What kind of cable is that?


----------



## koike

looks like solid core copper to me.


----------



## TMM

Just some cheapo plugs + IC cable from my local electronics shop (Jaycar).












 The breakout box is so i don't have to keep switching the cables between my speakers + headphones to my soundcard. When the headphones are plugged in the speakers are automatically disconnected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Fungi

Wow TMM, that box is awesome. Is it easy making something that switches like that?


----------



## eddiewalker

I braid for way different reasons than the rest of you, but can my new cable still join the party? Topped $100 in connectors alone, but this cable makes my life so much easier that it was definitely worth it.


----------



## MusicallySilent

Pardon my asking and possible stupidity but why do you have so many connectors... or more likely what do you use that cable for


----------



## colonelkernel8

Looks like a snake, for recording or live audio.


----------



## eddiewalker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MusicallySilent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pardon my asking and possible stupidity but why do you have so many connectors... or more likely what do you use that cable for_

 

That's the extension cable for my balanced 5.1 surround 'phones. (Just kidding)

 When televising a sporting event that snake organizes pretty much every audio connection necessary for the announcers' booth. Mics, IFB, two-way intercom, and talkback, plus 5 extra lines to use when needed, just to keep things tidy.

 Even when I fly, it goes in my carry-on bag.


----------



## MusicallySilent

Yea that is a good idea...

 I see the concept behind putting it in your carry on bag if it has 100 dollars of connectors and who knows how many dollars of cables

 The airport security must ask you what that thing is though 

 Anyone who thought to steal it would probably be clueless as to what it does also


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TMM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The breakout box is so i don't have to keep switching the cables between my speakers + headphones to my soundcard. When the headphones are plugged in the speakers are automatically disconnected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





._

 

If you ever do it again I would suggest running down to the hardware store and picking up some rubber grommets for the holes in the plastic case. It'd be a shame to the box cut through the cable and cause a short. 

 Here's a little ditty I whipped up tonight for the silent auction at the Boston Head-Fi Meet in a few weeks.


----------



## werdwerdus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eddiewalker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Even when I fly, it goes in my carry-on bag._

 

Airport Security: "Enough is enough! I have had it with these mother****ing snakes on this mother****ing plane!"


----------



## TMM

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fungi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow TMM, that box is awesome. Is it easy making something that switches like that?_

 

Yep very simple. Just a switched jack and a regular jack. The regular jack is wired through the normally closed contacts on the the switched jack, so when you plug in a cable to the switched jack the regular jack gets disconnected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you ever do it again I would suggest running down to the hardware store and picking up some rubber grommets for the holes in the plastic case. It'd be a shame to the box cut through the cable and cause a short._

 

I was going to put some grommets for aesthetic purposes, but it doesn't look too bad and the insulation is very tough anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## koike

Sorry I couldn't capture the braids properly phone camera has lousy macro function.


----------



## sachu

My first pair of Interconnects....





 A closer look





 Neutrik Profi Connectors and canare star quad cables with techflex brading..about half an hour's work.


----------



## soloz2

colonelkernel8's new HD595 cable


----------



## TzeYang

Simple quick cable i made for my EMU1212M. Nothing really special, just made out of twisted copper teflon insulated wires and plugs i found randomly at the local store.


----------



## GiR

If i was to consider starting to fiddle around in making my own cables, what would be the best stuff to use to begin with, not for actual use with any equipment, just literrally to get used to doing it without screwing up with more expensive stuff  I recon I would probably be buying any cable from Maplins [maplins.co.uk] (I live in ireland, and there isn't very much in the way of shops selling cable other than them). After looking through all the cables they do i'm a bit lost as to what the right sort is, both for quality cables and for basic junk to practice on. 

 Any insight into it for a poor confused me?

 EDIT: Found a link on a thread deep down in the forums to an ebay shop that does pretty cheap wire, so i may just order a load of that instead, its not expensive and should suit my learning process


----------



## dfkt

.


----------



## werdwerdus

@GiR, I'm guessing you found navships?


----------



## GiR

Yeah, I was expecting it to cost alot more considering the retail prices of cable in shops here, so was a bit concerned about basically messing up a bunch of cables ^^. My plan is to recable my MS-1s to have Removable cables so that I can have a long one for at home and a short one for when i head out. So best place to start off on this venture is to make some Interconnects before i go breaking my headphones


----------



## threEchelon

I think navship's prices are high. Diyhifisupply.com has really low prices on better wire.


----------



## MrJingles

I gotta say DIYselfers that I normally would have no inclination of trying to build my own cables, but after seeing the amazing builds and the true passion that everyone here expresses, I just might give it a go. The cables are just gorgeous and I'm sure they sound incredible also.


----------



## bearmann

Greetings MrJingles,
 I've thought the same since I've seen this thread. Incredible nice cables and even if you can't hear any difference between these ones and a 5 bucks cable > "there's no need to be perfect, if you look perfect!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 best regards,
 bearmann

 p.s.: You've a nice nickname.


----------



## colonelkernel8

HD595 cable from soloz Audio.


----------



## Raikiri

Just started to make a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable to use with a Sonic Impact T amp which I plan to rehouse in a hammond case. 

 The only problem here is not many places sell the connectors and the ones that do charge a lot for delivery (around $12 minimum charge). Makes it a waste unless I need 20+ connectors. I find it incredible that airmail form the US to the UK for something similar only costs half that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I've used two twisted pairs of 19 strand 22AWG silver wire.


----------



## Fungi

250ohm adapter for miniplug...
 Learned a lot of things making this, but it works fine and seems sturdy so all in all it was a success. 
 2 barrels and lots of hot glue for the resistors.
 Turns out 250ohms was a good choice for my usage; I see a lot of people use 120 here.


----------



## threEchelon

Grado 325i cable shortening and retermination:












 SA5000 re-recable. 30 AWG teflon coated silver-plated copper in a 4-wire round braid terminated to a silver Neutrik 1/4" plug; somewhere around 9 to 10 feet (guess). Main lead of the cable is sheathed in cotton before being sheathed in multifilament techflex. Ultra-flexible, ultra-light, and ultra-nonexistent microphonics. Most physically pleasing recable I've ever experienced. I don't have a reference to compare the sound to, though.


----------



## werdwerdus

NICE y-split!


----------



## MrJingles

Need some advice. My first attempt at a mini to mini cable. Going from iMod in car cradle on top of dash to the input in the radio. I'm looking for a tube, warm sound, 1 1/2 feet in length, black non-tangle chord, right angle on one end, nice clean look. 
 What exactly and where should I purchase? 
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *werdwerdus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_NICE y-split!_

 

Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Small wire means a small y-split.


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrJingles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Need some advice. My first attempt at a mini to mini cable. Going from iMod in car cradle on top of dash to the input in the radio. I'm looking for a tube, warm sound, 1 1/2 feet in length, black non-tangle chord, right angle on one end, nice clean look. 
 What exactly and where should I purchase? 
 Thanks in advance._

 

If it doesn't have to sound the best, I'd suggest mogami starquad, though not out of personal experience.


----------



## Fungi

Yeah, if you're doing mini-mini, especially those damn tiny Neutrik connectors, go with something skinny. I used Mogami Mini-Quad something or other.


----------



## fuzzy fuzzbucket

my old 'new' RCAs renewed...


----------



## Fred333

Very cool pics. Actually looking for mine right to put up.


----------



## KT88

hope headphone recables are ok too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here are a few DIY cables and headphone recables I've made:

 K1000 - 4pin XLR to 1/4"





 K1000 - 4pin XLR to exposed wire for power amps





 Analog stereo RCA-RCA





 1/4" to 1/8" Adapter cable I've made for the MS-1 to Mini^3




 Second side of the cable





 A coax cable for digital signals with locking RCA's





 Recabled K701's





 Recabled K81DJ





 My second pair of modded K340s (I've modded about 6 of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





 Another pair of fully modded and recabled K340's





 A few cables I've made for a fellow head-fier for his portable system (he's using the K340s' above and wanted matching cables):
 A 1/8" male to 1/4" male (connects the PCDP to the XIN amp)





 A 1/8" to 1/8" right-angle for connecting the PCDP to a second amp + a 1/4" female to 1/8" male to connect headphones with 1/4" to portable amps:


----------



## luidge

Whoa you really do professional quality cable and recable! Where did you got these wooden barrel from?


----------



## KT88

I've ordered 10 of them from someone I know who works with wood for a very long time already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't anticipate the great demand for these. I've only got 2 left which I keep for myself. Maybe if I'll have a need for a large quantity I'll order about 20 or so of these


----------



## smegger

made a few cables now never got them on here tho

 this mini to mini was my first ever







 made a few mini to rcas after that
















 some of the cables on here are so awesome hope mine are not too bad


----------



## rsaavedra

Finished building an aftermarket DIY cable for my Sennheiser HD650's. 

 After some trouble with the wire in the connectors, I cut further the wires and used the solder blob technique to remove the enamel insulation. Seemed to have worked, conductivity was excellent after that. Had to get quite close to the connector itself though, so very little stub left. Might change them eventually. 

 Used some electric tape to make the whole attachment a bit sturdier. Final looks are a bit getto, but I wasn't really aiming at a premium appearance, just best possible connectivity. Here a few pics:


 Finalized cable next to my Zu Mobius:







 The wire is Belden's teflon jacket, 18 awg, silver coated stranded copper wire. This is the same wire I used inside my Dynahi for the signal path. Here's a pic of the cable with the headphone endings marked before soldering the connectors:







 Used four strands of that wire in this cable, so that each channel has its own ground path between the headphones and the plug. The cable was built according to this four strand braiding technique. The plug is actually a very inexpensive generic one. 



 A couple of things that might explain sound differences between this cable and the Zu Mobius are the following: 1) Resistance, and 2) Polarity.

 Measured the resistance shorting left and right channel at the plug, then connecting the multimeter to the left and right connector pins, so the resistance measured corresponds to twice the length of the cable. That's a longer electrical conductor, so provides a more accurate measurement.

 My Zu is 10 feet long, the new cable is 11 feet long. I just used all the wire I had left; divided that total length by four and it gave that final length for this cable 

 So the aftermarket is slightly longer than the Zu, yet its resistance is 0.2 Ohms, a third of the Zu which has 0.6 Ohms. To measure this properly, I factored out the resistance measured by the multimeter when connecting just the shorting wire. (Had to do this because this multimeter doesn't have any zero adjustment knob.)


 Resistance of the shorting wire = 0.4 Ohms.






 Resistance of the Zu = 1.0 - 0.4 Ohms == 0.6 Ohms:






 Resistance of the new cable = 0.6 - 0.4 Ohms == 0.2 Ohms:






 That might cause volume differences. Impossible for me to instant A/B compare, but it seems to me the new cable does provide a very slightly louder presentation.


 Another minor difference: I switched the ground vs. signal pins. So the polarity is inverted with respect to the Zu and basically most other headphone cables. This will allow for some interesting comparisons.


----------



## Televator

Hi all,

 I'm still pretty new to DIY (finished one Cmoy, busy building a second one) and I've just made a short mini-mini cable in between.

 This is my first DIY-cable and it uses 24awg silver-plated copper with teflon insulation (individually shielded + kapton covered) in a very simple round tri-braid covered in multifilament nylon into neutrik gold-plated 3.5mm plugs.

 The bit of nylon is a bit too long so it doesn't fit as tightly as it should and it is twisted a bit (I'll try to fix that later...). It sounds good, but I haven't really compared anything closely (I don't even know whether I hear any difference between cables at all so I can't comment on sound) but it most definitely looks a whole lot better than the generic mini-mini it will replace, it is a better length and it is always nice to use something you made yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here's the work in progress:







 here's the finished cable:






 and a quick 'beauty'-shot (well, seeing all your cable pin-ups, I had to have a beauty-shot as well):






 I shortened and readjusted the nylon sleeve... so here's the final version:


----------



## bennet

damn, all these cables look so damn nice.


----------



## mADmAN

agreed.....the cables are seriously gorgeous

 ive GOT to get back into DIY cable making as i kinda need some anyway.....

 but my job is taking up all of my time... i dont even have time to enjoy my recently upgraded PC with a recently acquired Bioshock.

 blardy hell its 6am and im STILL stuck in the office...

 need sllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppp...dammit!


----------



## soloz2

I haven't posted in a while so here are a couple of my recent additions









 Can anyone guess what model Grados those are?


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Can anyone guess what model Grados those are? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

sr60


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cantsleep* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sr60_

 

aww you're too good!


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_aww you're too good!_

 

u leaked huge hint


----------



## soloz2

yeah I know


----------



## johnanderson

Just a heads up for people looking for cheap sleeving. I found this on ebay and it looks cheaper including shipping than anywhere else.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eB...106627024&rd=1


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Got bored, recabled my 701s:

 Wire is Mogami 2534, connector is a Vampire 1/4" (quickly becoming my favorite).


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A couple of things that might explain sound differences between this cable and the Zu Mobius are the following: 1) Resistance, and 2) Polarity.

 Measured the resistance shorting left and right channel at the plug, then connecting the multimeter to the left and right connector pins, so the resistance measured corresponds to twice the length of the cable. That's a longer electrical conductor, so provides a more accurate measurement.

 My Zu is 10 feet long, the new cable is 11 feet long. I just used all the wire I had left; divided that total length by four and it gave that final length for this cable 

 So the aftermarket is slightly longer than the Zu, yet its resistance is 0.2 Ohms, a third of the Zu which has 0.6 Ohms. To measure this properly, I factored out the resistance measured by the multimeter when connecting just the shorting wire. (Had to do this because this multimeter doesn't have any zero adjustment knob.)


 Resistance of the shorting wire = 0.4 Ohms.
 (Image)


 Resistance of the Zu = 1.0 - 0.4 Ohms == 0.6 Ohms:
 (Image)


 Resistance of the new cable = 0.6 - 0.4 Ohms == 0.2 Ohms:
 (Image)


 That might cause volume differences. Impossible for me to instant A/B compare, but it seems to me the new cable does provide a very slightly louder presentation.


 Another minor difference: I switched the ground vs. signal pins. So the polarity is inverted with respect to the Zu and basically most other headphone cables. This will allow for some interesting comparisons._

 


 Interesting result, but to be more accurate try to measure it using a bridge


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jam_Master_J* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got bored, recabled my 701s:

 Wire is Mogami 2534, connector is a Vampire 1/4" (quickly becoming my favorite).









_

 

Curious. Did you have to enlarge the entry hole (by drilling, for example) or is the hole in its stock diameter large enough for the Mogami cable?


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Curious. Did you have to enlarge the entry hole (by drilling, for example) or is the hole in its stock diameter large enough for the Mogami cable?_

 

Nope, that's the stock hole. As long as no sleeving or heatshrink is used, the Mogami fits in and fills the hole almost completely.


----------



## threEchelon

Why do you prefer Vampire 1/4" plugs? (I've never used them.)


----------



## kpeezy

If I wanted to re-cable my MS-1's for the experience, how much would this cost me? Just an average price.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kpeezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I wanted to re-cable my MS-1's for the experience, how much would this cost me? Just an average price._

 

that depends on what cable you use. it could be anywhere from around $15-20 or upwards of $100 or so.

 But I would suggest you start with a different can. Grados aren't the easiest to recable


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why do you prefer Vampire 1/4" plugs? (I've never used them.)_

 

They fit Mogami perfectly, they look good, and they have a simple no-frills construction.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that depends on what cable you use. it could be anywhere from around $15-20 or upwards of $100 or so.

 But I would suggest you start with a different can. Grados aren't the easiest to recable_

 

I actually find Grados to be some of the easiest cans there are to recable. They can be a little tough to get open, but once they are, the innards are very uncomplicated to work with compared to some full sized cans that have several different layers that you have to work a cable through. I've done my fair share of recables, and to date the MS-2i was probably the easiest recable i've ever done.


----------



## kpeezy

Well hmm.. I would like to recable them to get some experience, so how much would I have to spend to have at least some sort of upgrade from the stock cable?


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kpeezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well hmm.. I would like to recable them to get some experience, so how much would I have to spend to have at least some sort of upgrade from the stock cable?_

 

Are you concerned only about sound? You could do a cheap recable with Canare Starquad. While the sound characteristics would probably change very little, you have the choice of whichever termination you prefer, whatever length fits you best, sleeving of choice, ect. There are many benefits to a recable other than just sound. With starquad, you could probably get away with under $20 in parts. If you want to get more of a sound impact, there is better wire out there, but you are going to pay a price hike for it.


----------



## kpeezy

I guess equivalent sound would be fine too. I just want to try my hand at this so I can do something later if I need to. My MS-1's will terminate in a 1/4th inch plug, and having a 1/8th inch plug would be nice I think. Hmm.. detachable cables so that I could have both would be nice too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well now I'm just talking crazy.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kpeezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess equivalent sound would be fine too. I just want to try my hand at this so I can do something later if I need to. My MS-1's will terminate in a 1/4th inch plug, and having a 1/8th inch plug would be nice I think. Hmm.. detachable cables so that I could have both would be nice too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well now I'm just talking crazy._

 

Detachable cables are difficult to do. you would be much better off terminating it to 1/4, and then making a 1/4 to 1/8 adapter or something like that.


----------



## soloz2

I just used Mogami starquad on a pair of SR60's and I like how they sound. I did change the screens at the same time so I'm not sure what played what part (likely the screens played a much larger role)


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just used Mogami starquad on a pair of SR60's and I like how they sound. I did change the screens at the same time so I'm not sure what played what part (likely the screens played a much larger role)_

 

I've been wanting to try out some Mogami quad. Is there anywhere you can order it in small quantities? I've only seen it on markertek, but they require a minimum 70 foot order... and I don't need that much


----------



## kpeezy

Ah! I'd forgotten about the option of making my own 1/4th to 1/8th inch adapter. The experience and the convenience in one bundle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll search for how to do this. Recommended materials? I am completely, absolutely clueless and I have no idea where to buy, what to buy, what cables even are (juuust kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Edit: A tutorial for this is tough to find... or maybe I'm an idiot. Also, I would like to make something along the lines of the Grado 1/4" to 1/8" adapter. http://www.ttvj.com/index.php?main_p...70382e81edaa0a


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kpeezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah! I'd forgotten about the option of making my own 1/4th to 1/8th inch adapter. The experience and the convenience in one bundle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll search for how to do this. Recommended materials? I am completely, absolutely clueless and I have no idea where to buy, what to buy, what cables even are (juuust kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 

Well for starters, check the DIY Cable guide sticked in this forum, it will help. For parts, what I would use is Canare Starquad. As far as connectors go, I am partial to the Nuetrik 1/4 plugs. The Nuetrik locking 1/4 jacks are nice also for the adapter, and for a 1/8 plug, I really like the switchcraft plugs. You can get all of those at www.markertek.com. Then, I would head over to www.wirecare.com and pick yourself out some kind of sleeving to use, they have lots of it. Might not hurt to get some heatshrink also. While neither are explicitly necessary, they add a nice cosmetic touch, and make the cables a bit stronger.... and can be had pretty cheaply.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gil Schwartzman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been wanting to try out some Mogami quad. Is there anywhere you can order it in small quantities? I've only seen it on markertek, but they require a minimum 70 foot order... and I don't need that much _

 

I ordered 50' of the mini starquad from Markertek a couple weeks ago

 you can get it from Redco as well, but it's more $/ft there.


----------



## aaron-xp

My first attempt at RCA-Mini interconnects.






 Not exactly beautiful or exotic, but usable. Used neutriks connectors (cheaper, especially important as this was my first attempt) and Canare L-2B2AT.


----------



## Televator

Hi all... I'm sorry, but this will be a big post with lots of pics as this is my first recable (and my third cable ever) and I'm quite proud of it to be honest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so here's the workspace that made it possible:





 and the components I used (black heatshrink in different sizes, nylon multifilament sheeting, neutrik RA 1/8" gold plated plug, 2 colors of 24awg SPC teflon covered wire from Navships litz-braided and a leftover neutrik RCA-strain relief which I used for the Y-split):





 The model I used for my experiments:





 I also did a rescreen as I had opened them up:





 I used a splatter screen (for skillets) as it had nice mesh:





 And the end result (sorry, no pics of the work in progress as I was too focussed to think of taking some):





 Some closer pics of the plug and Y-split:













 and the strain relief and screen:





 and finally one beauty shot to finish:





 I hope I haven't bored you all with yet another grado-recable... but hey this is a gallery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had been thinking about reinstalling the SR-60 buttons as they did come off without any damage... but without them the phones do look very clean and match my MS2i much better


----------



## bearmann

Greetings,
 really nice work man! "Clean" is the right word, I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 best regards,
 bearmann


----------



## robbmcaulay

Wow nice job televator! I love the new screens, very sharp!

 I'm new to this, i'm waiting for my first batch of parts to come in the post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just wondering... how is the Y splitter held in place?


----------



## Televator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robbmcaulay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow nice job televator! I love the new screens, very sharp!

 I'm new to this, i'm waiting for my first batch of parts to come in the post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just wondering... how is the Y splitter held in place?_

 

thanks for the nice words robbmcaulay and bearmann!

 - first I put some heatshrink over the bare cables at the split so the switch from 4-wire braid to 2 x twisted pair couldn't move (1 small piece over each of the twisted pairs did the trick)

 - then I put the nylon sleeving right up to the split and secured it with heatshrink (3 pieces, one bigger for the 4-wire part and 2 smaller for the 2-wire parts, measured so they would be covered by the neutrik strain-relief part)

 - the neutrik strain-relief part fitted precisely (even required some 'persuasion') over this so it really couldn't move anymore. If it wouldn't have, I would have used some hot-melt glue on the Y-split before slipping the neutrik part on

 - I then covered the whole thing with one extra layer of heatshrink which lends even more strength to the whole construction and hides all underlying layers as well giving it a cleaner look (I like clean... but I think you would have guessed that by now)


----------



## jersey_emt

I'm going to be making my first interconnects tomorrow! Very short mini->mini to connect my portable players to my headphone amp.





 Top is 3 twisted pairs from some CAT5E network cable braided together. Bottom is a short piece of cannibalized cable from a 1/4" stereo to dual RCA's that I no longer needed. Picking up some mini plugs from Radio Shack tomorrow and soldering them on.


----------



## sachu

A very simple DIY mini to mini cable. 
 Switchcraft connectors and Star quad cables..


DIY mini to mini cable


----------



## bearmann

Hey there,
 I'm searching for some slim, locking RCA plugs. Any recommendations?

 best regards,
 bearmann


----------



## skyline889

Try to find someone that still stocks the old WBT 0144s. A little pricey but excellent build and sound quality and very compact.


----------



## adamkerrnz

First post, very first DIY cables. I love them! and really enjoy making them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Made these with inspiration from this thread (and this forum as a whole) and I needed these to connect my Ipod to my headunit in my car (yes I am a car audio freak)

 Here goes: 3.5 - RCA: Maxcable "interconnect" cable (2x single core shielded), Shark gold RCA's (cheap NZ$5.50 pair), Neutrik (basic/budget?) 3.5mm stereo (NZ$3.50). I found this a LOT cheaper than buying one of the same quality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to drill out the neutrik to get the wire in there (thank god I have a drill press!)
 Also an Ipod - 3.5 socket: cheap speaker wire I found lying around, 3 wire litz braid, generic 3.5mm tubular socket.









 Thanks!


----------



## kanamin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *adamkerrnz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First post, very first DIY cables. I love them! and really enjoy making them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Made these with inspiration from this thread (and this forum as a whole) and I needed these to connect my Ipod to my headunit in my car (yes I am a car audio freak)

 Here goes: 3.5 - RCA: Maxcable "interconnect" cable (2x single core shielded), Shark gold RCA's (cheap NZ$5.50 pair), Neutrik (basic/budget?) 3.5mm stereo (NZ$3.50). I found this a LOT cheaper than buying one of the same quality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to drill out the neutrik to get the wire in there (thank god I have a drill press!)
 Also an Ipod - 3.5 socket: cheap speaker wire I found lying around, 3 wire litz braid, generic 3.5mm tubular socket.









 Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice work!
 Welcome to Head-Fi, sorry about your wallet. (LOL the first time I get to say that).


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *adamkerrnz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First post, very first DIY cables. I love them! and really enjoy making them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y12...z/DSC01931.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y12...z/DSC01919.jpg_

 

Welcome to Head-Fi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Nice work on the cable. I am sure you will make lots more, after geeting inspiration from other DIY'ers around here.


----------



## adamkerrnz

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully I will find a local dealer of techflex and I'll be producing some more asthetically pleasing cables. Still need to add a Y-split to that cable, but its going into my car so not really bothered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bring on more inspiration!!

 Lol kanamin, as if my car audio addiction wasn't sucking my wallet dry enough as it is, along with a girlfriend and my addiction to buying food hahaha but hopefully my new found interest in making cables wont get too expensive!! (thinks about the day I will start buying silver wire and insanely expensive connectors...hmmm...)


----------



## simply_BLACK

some of my work today. for a forum member actually. how i wished my switchcraft is here.

 MINI-RCA
 material : Canare Starquad L4E6S, F-12, F-10





 it's fully shieded from F-12 until the both ends of F-10(even inside the Y-split), and the gound is uni-directional to the F-12 side. :idea: 
 (aww... handphone camera sucks...)





 As usual, colour-coded RCA ended.





 Here comes the Y-Split. spent hours on this :thumbs: 





 closer look of Y-Split (again, pardon my handphone camera, time for D300 perhaps?  )





 another work, with DSLR of course.















 C&C is always welcomed. thanks


----------



## skyline889

Haven't posted my stuff here in a while. I got tired of fancy cables in my rig so I recently simplified my whole rig and replaced everything with 4 wire braids of 5n pure copper and matching locking rcas so here're some of those cables, hope you like them! If I have time the EMU cable will probably be replaced since it's really about five inches too short for my set-up but other than that, I think I'm set.


----------



## Wildsurfer

simple_BLACK how did you build the Y-Split ? It's absolutely stunning !

 skyline889, I suppose you use a jack or rca body to do the Y-Split, is that right ?

 So far I've only built two cables, and the Y-Split is a problem for me :


----------



## bearmann

@skyline: really like your "new" cables. They're looking really decent. 
 Don't know much about cables, so could you explain to me what is "5n pure copper"? I've only heard of OFC - oxygen free copper, right?

 best regards,
 bearmann


----------



## skyline889

Hi bearmann, 

 Technically my wire is also OF copper but it is also OFHC or oxygen free high conductivity copper. The 5n or "five nines" refers to the purity of the wire. Standard purity for copper or silver is usually 99.95% however, it is also available in further refined states such as 99.99% (4n) and 99.999% (5n). 

 Some boutique audio companies like Vampire and Jena labs offer wire that supposedly exceeds this purity (i.e. 6n) however, while this wire sounds great, there're many skeptics out there who do not believe that it is technologically or economically feasible to remove that much impurity from the wire. For 5n silver wire the impurity tolerance is about 10ppm so the tolerance for copper should be just a little higher than that. Hope this helps!


----------



## threEchelon

The one y-split looks like a radio shack splitter housing.


----------



## bearmann

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi bearmann, 

 Technically my wire is also OF copper but it is also OFHC or oxygen free high conductivity copper. The 5n or "five nines" refers to the purity of the wire. Standard purity for copper or silver is usually 99.95% however, it is also available in further refined states such as 99.99% (4n) and 99.999% (5n). 

 Some boutique audio companies like Vampire and Jena labs offer wire that supposedly exceeds this purity (i.e. 6n) however, while this wire sounds great, there're many skeptics out there who do not believe that it is technologically or economically feasible to remove that much impurity from the wire. For 5n silver wire the impurity tolerance is about 10ppm so the tolerance for copper should be just a little higher than that. Hope this helps!_

 

Thanks for this explanation! Till now I've thought silver plated or pure silver wire is "the best" ... so would you rate OFHC (like 5n) higher in audiophile aspects then Silver plated Copper?! Which OFHC-Wire would you recommend?

 best regards,
 bearmann


----------



## cin__server

Hello all this is my first recable. i used Mogami 2534 Mic wire and a Canare F-12 termination





















 sorry for crappy quality. 

 This re-cable was more of a practice/ learning experiance. I re-cabled my Senn. HD202s so i wasn't really hoping for audio nirvana. any criticism welcome. the only thing im not that happy with is the microphonics on the Blue and Clear wire. would tech flex cure this?? ive been looking for fabric sleveing. that should cut the microphonics down i think. what do you "pros" use??


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Tech flex will make it worse. Nylon might be ok.


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jam_Master_J* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tech flex will make it worse. Nylon might be ok._

 

Regular techflex is nylon. Multifilament techflex is nylon. Multifilament just has really thin strands of nylon.


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cin__server* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello all this is my first recable. i used Mogami 2534 Mic wire and a Canare F-12 termination





















 sorry for crappy quality. 

 This re-cable was more of a practice/ learning experiance. I re-cabled my Senn. HD202s so i wasn't really hoping for audio nirvana. any criticism welcome. the only thing im not that happy with is the microphonics on the Blue and Clear wire. would tech flex cure this?? ive been looking for fabric sleveing. that should cut the microphonics down i think. what do you "pros" use??_

 

For premade cables like that, I believe it will increase microphonics. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## cin__server

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For premade cables like that, I believe it will increase microphonics. I could be wrong, though._

 

Now when you say "it" do you mean the cotton tubing or the techflex?


----------



## threEchelon

I was referring to techflex, but I wouldn't put anything over a premade cable.

 Oh. I just realized that the poster wanted to decrease microphonics on the exposed wire part. In that case, cotton and multifilament would do the best job.


----------



## hoosterw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Regular techflex is nylon. Multifilament techflex is nylon. Multifilament just has really thin strands of nylon._

 

Sorry to say, you are in the right direction but not quite.
 As far as I understand it, Nylon is a Polyamid (PA) and most regular braided sleeving is polyethyline (PE).

 Although commonly used to identify braided sleeving, Techflex is only a brandname and they sell both Nylon and PE braided sleevings, the difference between regular PE and Nylon multifilament is very big.

 Nylon multifilament sleeving will hardly expand wheras regular PET can expand twice or thrice its size.

 ps _"The Federal Trade Commissions' Definition for Nylon Fiber: A manufactured fiber in which the fiber forming substance is a long-chain synthetic polyamide in which less than 85% of the amide-linkages are attached directly (-CO-NH-) to two aliphatic groups."_


----------



## xnothingpoetic

I just got some new plugs today and thought I'd try a couple out. 


















 And the last one is a quick xbox-usb adapter for ROMs

 sorry for piss poor quality.


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hoosterw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry to say, you are in the right direction but not quite.
 As far as I understand it, Nylon is a Polyamid (PA) and most regular braided sleeving is polyethyline (PE)._[/i]

 

You are right that PE is more common. However, Techflex does sell monofilament nylon techflex, which is very similar in construction to the PE techflex, if not identical. I should have referred to PE techflex, though, since it is more common than monofilament nylon techflex..


----------



## Raikiri

My first cable, it's 19 strand 22 AWG silver wire (4 lengths) with neutrik gold plated connectors... not amazing but it'll do for connecting a sonic impact T-amp to a laptop and some small speakers.


----------



## Zorander

Another modified K340, this time in balanced configuration. Hopefully I can make it to the upcoming Sydney meet and be able to hear this out of a balanced amp (currently I have hooked it up directly to the speaker terminals of Cyrus 8).


----------



## Zorander

Something to allow me to connect those balanced K340 directly to the Cyrus (speaker) amp:


----------



## jonnywolfet

Knocked up a couple of different ipod docks tonight...





 The first dock is a simple ofc dock, shielded, neutrick jack.





 The next is a little nicer, 19 strands of silver plated ofc per channel, each individually sheathed in heat shrink and polyester and then braided. the braid is oriented to allow for an amp to be connected alongside a ipod, rather than the traditional underneath method. neutrick jack.





 Lastly, but certainly not least, the same silver plated ofc config as above, but longer and terminated with neutrick rca jacks.





 Because of the gauge of the conductors (and because i wanted to use the smallest connectors available for asthetics), i had to do a lot of dremel work on both the ipod connectors and the neutrick mini jacks. overall very worth it though, smaller conductors dont look or feel as nice! each has been potted and sealed with two part resin. im very pleased overall, look out for these in the fs forums (after some extensive testing)!


----------



## threEchelon

Signals that small don't benefit from conductors that large. 30 AWG would suit your needs fine.


----------



## Raikiri

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonnywolfet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Because of the gauge of the conductors (and because i wanted to use the smallest connectors available for asthetics), i had to do a lot of dremel work on both the ipod connectors and the neutrick mini jack_

 


 Seems to be the exact same jacks as I used, fitting 4 pieces of 22 AWG wasn't all that easy, first time even soldering. To be honest I was surprised it worked.

 Really like yours though, the braiding looks a lot better than the cheap stuff I used


----------



## jonnywolfet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Signals that small don't benefit from conductors that large. 30 AWG would suit your needs fine._

 

yeah i know, but i wanted durability and prettyness.... anyhow the conductors arn't all that large, its the shielding that makes up most of the mass.


----------



## FooTemps

not the prettiest recable... my freaking y-split was perfect before the nylon sleeving decided to slide out before I could finish heating it! Also lacked colored heat-shrink so I had to resort to electrical tape.





















 I used a 6 wire braid configuration. Two grounds and 1 signal. It's a 6 wire round braid split into two 3 wire braids.


----------



## only500made

DIYers who wants to make some extra cash, check my sig. on your reply, if you've made some already, attach some pics too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks.


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonnywolfet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Knocked up a couple of different ipod docks tonight...




 ..._

 

I like that you took those with Pelican's Australasia LP as the backdrop. Great album, and the vinyl is really well presented.


----------



## n0ll4k

I made a mini <-> mini interconnect for my Laptop and Cmoy.






 It is made of 2 Neutrik 3,5mm plugs some spare wire I had lying around. Unfortunatly I burned the Techfelx when shrinking the tube.


----------



## VncentValntine

My first set... I guess they're good enough






 HGA silver braid under those sheaths, and the terms are HGA silver midline... spent a little more than expected, but they sound pretty damn good


----------



## Lpe_91

"Good enough"? Those look *awesome*!


----------



## VncentValntine

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lpe_91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"Good enough"? Those look *awesome*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wow thanks! (takes his newfound haughtiness and buys some more cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 I was so nervous/anxious/excited while doing this, and I was pleasantly surprised at how exact the lengths are... oops, guess I got lucky, I'll need to pay more attention next time so I can get the same result.


----------



## Jam_Master_J

A mini-to-RCA I made for some Millets I'm building a friend.

 Neutrik 1/8"
 Neutrik RCAs
 Mogami 2534


----------



## leoftw

where does everyone get their cables from ? and all the materials needed .


----------



## Ech0

Check the "how to for interconnects" sticky. There are some links there that got me started.


----------



## Lpe_91

Made a new guitar cable this week.


----------



## larryminator

My first recable! It was a success!


























 Next one will be PIMP: Black and Gold with Brown cable. Stay tuned this is gonna be special.

 I might be able to start recabling Grado for people in Canada.


----------



## soloz2

Laurent, the grills look more open than stock typically is. What model are those? Did you replace the grill, or just take off the buttons?


----------



## d0td0t

skyline889;3299835 said:
			
		

> Haven't posted my stuff here in a while. I got tired of fancy cables in my rig so I recently simplified my whole rig and replaced everything with 4 wire braids of 5n pure copper and matching locking rcas so here're some of those cables, hope you like them! If I have time the EMU cable will probably be replaced since it's really about five inches too short for my set-up but other than that, I think I'm set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## larryminator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Laurent, the grills look more open than stock typically is. What model are those? Did you replace the grill, or just take off the buttons?_

 

I replaced the grills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those are SR-80.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *larryminator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I replaced the grills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those are SR-80._

 

I thought so. what did you find with the sound signature when you did that? I replaced the grills on a pair of SR60's with similar wire mesh and found that while it opened them up and gave them a lot more detail, they also lost some bass impact.


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leoftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where does everyone get their cables from ? and all the materials needed ._

 

Depending on what im making, I will get parts from either www.markertek.com or www.takefiveaudio.com (also, somestimes I will use the wire from www.homegrownaudio.com). For sleeving and heatshrink, I get that from www.wirecare.com


----------



## J.D.N

Ahhh! HomeGrownAudio has some really nice stuff at really great prices, but $40 international shipping!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might have to save up and order some bulk or something.


----------



## el_matt0

10 feet of cardas starquad with neutrik XLRs. managed to salvage the stock senn connectors with only about .75cm of the original wiring left on them. sounds great so far, needs some mega burn in though!


----------



## Zorander

Found some spare time to spend on my K240 Sextett...


----------



## CTY

my first rca-to-mini... forgive me for the crappy pictures
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Standard Neutrik 3,5mm plug... had to cut off a part because that thick Cat.5e cable would not fit otherwise
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Here it is... I had no heatshrink at hand, so I did a pretty dirty job and wrapped it into tin foil and tape
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course just until I get some appropriate heatshrink
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 As for the cable... standard copper Cat.5e cable, I stripped out the unnecessary wires.






 These are no name cheapo RCA plugs I ordered at German electronics distributor Reichelt. They look good, but were a real bitch to solder


----------



## adfinni

The full build guide with pics is in the 'How to make an interconnect Step by Step With Pics' thread on page 31:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showth...51#post3398351


*PICS*











 The cables attach my arcam amp to my new Millett MAX hybrid tube headphone amp. Ive used pure silver CMC RCA sockets on the headphone amp and will put some into my new Lyngdorf SDAI-2175 when i buy it.













 No impressions on the sound yet as the Black Gate NX caps in my headphone amp have only had around 100 hours on them so still have a way to go before fully burned in. The BG 'bloom' is very obvious and sometimes the amp has sounded great and other times no so great during these 100 hours.


----------



## philodox

Are those locking or no? They look really nice. Any info on where you bought them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it when people use cotton, just makes sense.


----------



## adfinni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are those locking or no? They look really nice. Any info on where you bought them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well the main barrel is on a screw thread and turns towards the end of the RCA, so should in theory be a locking jack. But with these the grounding tips at the end are nearly impossible to move so it doesn't really change the strength of the grip on the RCA sockets.

 Anyway, paired with my CMC sockets the fit is excellent. Much better than my 'mark grant' cable with canare plugs and is firm but not hard to unplug with a twist and bit of a tug.

 Get the RCAs, solid silver sockets and cotton from here:

http://www.vt4c.com/shop/program/main.php

  Quote:


 I love it when people use cotton, just makes sense. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 












 Ye it does look simply sublime, plus i love the look of the helix configuration just showing through the cotton. I used 5mm PVC tubing, and 0.8mm teflon tubing to cover the wire. So in the helical configuration it's about 10mm in diameter and the cotton fits over perfectly.

 I got the cotton from the vt4c store where i got the RCA plugs. Excellent price, which goes down as you buy over 30ft i think, plus the service is amazing. He might not speak the best english, but understood me well enough and supplied tracking details quickly. He also marked both orders at only 20 dollars on the customs form as i asked so i wouldn't get stung by customs here in England.


----------



## philodox

Cool, I've ordered tube sockets and shields from vt4c before, great company.


----------



## jonnywolfet

made a couple of new cables:


----------



## soMn

X5 LineOut Cable


----------



## cin__server

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FooTemps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 


 where do i get nylon sleeving like that????


----------



## Capunk

*This is my first DIY mini to mini cable!*
 Yay! not really hard, but it really takes time! but worth it!


----------



## d0td0t

Capunk

 those are thick copper braids U have there.. looks like speaker cables.. 
 20gauge copper each?


----------



## Capunk

@d0td0t

 Yes, they are speaker cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm not sure how many gauges? it's copper. 
 This is my first time DIY though... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PS. They sound great actually.


----------



## d0td0t

Guess so =P 
 DIY is fun, U can make what U want.. but over here ain't the best place to get supplies.. 

 anyway, for your future DIYs.. this is a nice aussie site to get supplies =) 
http://www.diyaudiostore.com/wire/wire.htm

 anyway, its darn late.. goin to bed. nights


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@d0td0t

 Yes, they are speaker cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm not sure how many gauges? it's copper. 
 This is my first time DIY though... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PS. They sound great actually._


----------



## cin__server

no one knows the answer to my question in #2719???


----------



## kanamin

Made my first short mini-mini IC after cmoy tune-up (new jacks, SQ SO much better, surprised me) and wanting to go portable without a 6 foot IC bundled up in a rubber band.











 Basic three conductor 26g spc, purple nylon monofilament, cheap, shiny Neutrik plugs (love those things).


----------



## aldave

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PcWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_















 recently made cable. =)
 all with F-12. sleeved cable is canare starquad._

 

um, what is the thing in the first picture?


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aldave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_um, what is the thing in the first picture?_

 

I'm sure that's a portable amp (the black box on the left side, that is).


----------



## smegger

or a ipod shuffle on the right by the looks of it


----------



## Territhemayor

I'm attempting to recable a DT770 but I have no idea where to start. I want to do a cardas recable, but thats not a definite thing. Can anyone point me in the right direction? This will be my first project, so I'm in your hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Responded to your PM about the Beyer Recabling Terri. I did a tutorial on it a while back, but I'm not sure where it's gotten off to.


----------



## lui_boy

Here's a few of my first attempts after reading this entire thread. The first job took the longest but I'm a bit of a perfectionist.
















 I love this macro shot.





 The Canare L-4E6S cable was pretty cheap and easy to work with but I'm looking for something better, maybe some Cardas cable?


----------



## Fungi

I found the thinner Mogami mini quad easier to work with. Pretty similar price too IIRC.


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lui_boy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a few of my first attempts after reading this entire thread. The first job took the longest but I'm a bit of a perfectionist.

















 I love this macro shot.





 The Canare L-4E6S cable was pretty cheap and easy to work with but I'm looking for something better, maybe some Cardas cable?_

 

Perfectionism does you well.


----------



## ishtob

Just finished making a headphone replacement cable from canare mini-quad, i covered it with nylon multi-filaments to reduce the microphonic.





 (ignore the rubber bands... I use them as markers, black for left, white for right)

 and here's the Y split. I used the covering for a switchcraft 1/8 plug to cover the split.







 Not sure what I will be using these cables on yet. I am waiting for my SPC belden quad cables to come to replace my K141's cable... I do have a k518dj coming in, might use these on that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh.. here's what I did with the plug of that switchcraft cover:
 i made it into a 75ohm adapter


----------



## ishtob

got bored... here's a low profile LOD i made... I need to get some right angled plugs.






 need advice on a suitable housing. I tried using the stock ipod connecter cap, but there was not enough space for the wires.
 any ideas?


----------



## Fungi

Encase it in epoxy, shave it down to a nice shape, and paint it, maybe?


----------



## ishtob

ok... so here's the DIY headphone cable i made from a canare mini-quad on the K518dj 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 .. I like black


----------



## FallenAngel

Hey guys,

 I just finished my latest workings with SOLID core single enamel coated Cardas wire. Percy Audio has a crazy cheap price on this cable in 100 foot rolls, just get Teflon tubing and you've got yourself a fantastic cable at a great price. It is enamel coated, and is harder to work with, but check out my thread here for a really easy way to work with this cable. Using this method, it barely takes any longer than normal wire, just 30 seconds to prepare each wire beforehand.

 I used 18AWG Cardas wire with 16AWG Teflon insulation because it's impossible to use 18AWG cable with 18AWG insulation, I've tried and promptly returned the entire roll to Percy Audio in exchange for the 16AWG roll. Yes, it's a shameless advertisement to his shop, but considering the service (in dealing with me and accepting the return so easily) and prices, I feel justified in saying it's a nice place to shop. Termination is done with Yarbo gold plated non-magnetic brass connectors. Sure, they say "Germany" on them, but I haven't seen them anywhere except Hong Kong stores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still, they're nice quality connectors.







 Next, in preparation for my new speaker setup (yes, I'm going to the dark side of speakers as well and building some speaker stuff - LM3886 Power Amp, CKK-III as PreAmp with a nice Alps source selector), I've build a pair of speaker cables from CAT5e network cable using a slightly cut-down version of Chris VenHaus recipe. The cable is made of many-times braided 18 twisted pears of 24AWG cable for a combined around 11AWG per Signal and Ground (>9AWG entire cable)! Yeah, that's A LOT of braiding! Termination is in Yarbo Banana plugs and Vampire HDS-5 Spades.








 So far, I don't know how the speaker cables sound, but the Cardas RCA-RCA is fantastic, even without burn-in, I think it's better than my previous Cardas Twinlink RCA-RCA with Eichmann Copper Bullets!


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ishtob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok... so here's the DIY headphone cable i made from a canare mini-quad on the K518dj 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 .. I like black_

 

Love the black overall (down to the fat sleevings used throughout).


----------



## bearmann

@FallenAngel:
 Very nice cables! Especially your interconnects are eye candy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Only these golden RCAs are a bit ... hummm ... decadent - at least in my eyes. In silver it'd be perfect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keep up that good work!

 best regards,
 bearmann


----------



## philodox

FallenAngel - Since it is enamel coated, couldn't you do away with the teflon tubing and just run them naked?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Termination is done with Yarbo gold plated non-magnetic brass connectors. Sure, they say "Germany" on them, but I haven't seen them anywhere except Hong Kong stores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still, they're nice quality connectors._

 

I have some chrome ones that look pretty similar to that. Never got around to using them, although they are some of the coolest looking RCA's I've seen. Must have been fun stripping all that cat5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure the braiding took hours upon hours.


----------



## ruZZ.il

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...couldn't you do away with the teflon tubing and just run them naked?_

 

The effect of the dielectric teflon is beneficial since it reduces the ability of outside electric field fluctuations to effect the conductor (and the signal thats passed through them), and reduces the ability of the signal in the conductor to effect the outside too... <thinks>.. man.. I don't remember my physics.. I'm missing something.. anyway.. its the dielectric thats beneficial


----------



## J.D.N

iPod LOD goodness for my car


----------



## Fungi

Pretty satisfied with the result of this, except for the fact that it's GREEN. The Ogre techflex is fine, but I didn't want any on the wires going to the earpieces and I only had the right size heatshrink in green. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 EDIT: Turns out the heatshrink is microphonic. I guess it is about time I invested in some multifilament sleeving.





 Edit 2, now with more iPod dock.


----------



## FallenAngel

I had a little 10" piece of Cardas 4x24 wire left so I made this 1/4" to 3.5mm adapter using Neutrik locking 1/4" plug with the lock removed and a SwitchCraft 3.5mm plug.

 It matches my DIY Cardas Sennheiser cable much better than the Grado adapter I was using before, and sound better too


----------



## fatman711

hey fallenangel,
 Is partsconnexion the cheapest place to get Cardas in Canada?

 Thanks


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatman711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey fallenangel,
 Is partsconnexion the cheapest place to get Cardas in Canada?

 Thanks_

 

As far as I know, yes. Percy Audio in US sells it at $5.75/ft though, so depending on the size of the order, but it might not be worth it considering shipping costs and import fees. I'd stick to PartsConnexion, it's a great place to shop.


----------



## johnanderson

Here are mines. I have a great cable ready for my D2000 but forgot to take pics of it. The first ones are my im716 and the next are A130's I did for a friend. I couldn't sleeve it cause I had to make an extension which was too big for my techflex to fit over.


----------



## Lifthanger

I have two questions:

 1. If there are any german cable builders here, where do you get your parts?

 2. I should be able to source some 26AWG solid silver plated OFC with kapton insulation. I found that the outer diameter of the kapton wire is 0.61mm while a similar teflon insulated wire has 0.99mm

 Given that AWG26 has a wire diameter of 0.4mm this would give in comparison: Teflon epsilon_r = 2 width of insulation 0.59mm,
 Kapton epsilon_r = 3.7 width 0.2mm.

 Kapton is a worse insulator but only a third as thick. This should be a very nice wire.

 Is this thought correct or is there something I'm missing.

 thanks.. and this thread is great


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lifthanger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1. If there are any german cable builders here, where do you get your parts?_

 

These might be of interest to you:

sommer cable - Kabel Stageboxen Multicoresysteme Mikrofonkabel Stagebox Lautsprecherkabel XLR Stecker Gitarrenkabel Instrumentenkabel Neutrik Hicon

http://www.hippeli-sales.de/

Reichelt Elektronik - OnlineShop für PC-Komponenten, Elektronik - Festplatten, Mainboards, Motherboards, Karten, Kabel

Thomann Cyberstore

 EDIT: damn, that new link system that "translates" the page titles is quite obnoxious...


----------



## bearmann

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lifthanger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1. If there are any german cable builders here, where do you get your parts?
 thanks.. and this thread is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey there,
 have a look at this list, might help you...

 best regards,
 bearmann


----------



## Lifthanger

thanks a lot bearman and dfkt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 This link list actually lead me to this silver plated, kapton insulated wire in the first place. 

 I think I'll have some fun and just order it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## simply_BLACK

cables for christmas eve. some cables made for Santa. 





 final work. all using canare (F-10, F-15, L-2T2S, LV-61S) and of course, WBT 4% AG solder. 1st try and not bad, just they have some excessive flux when melted.





 as usual, a pair of RCA-RCA with marking for unidirectional purposes





 a pair of 1/4 MONO-RCA for EMU1212M





 close up for mono-rca, Canare F-15





 coax cable with 75ohm digital cable

 that's all, merry christmas guys~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 p/s: Santa, i seriously need a good camera. an DSLR will do, please :lol:


----------



## Zorander

Now all I need to complete its transformation are a new pair of pads and headband assembly.


----------



## ueyteuor

heres my custom cable (speaker cables) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 braided by my mom


----------



## robbmcaulay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Now all I need to complete its transformation are a new pair of pads and headband assembly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I love those pads! Any idea what else they would fit? I'd love to buy them if you replace them


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robbmcaulay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love those pads! Any idea what else they would fit? I'd love to buy them if you replace them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You wouldn't want those 20+-year-old pads! Besides the loss of volume, one of them has a bit of tears already.


----------



## QQQ

Those old DT 880 are so ugly


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QQQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those old DT 880 are so ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yup, but they do sound glorious, I tell 'ya.


----------



## robbmcaulay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QQQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those old DT 880 are so ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Naaaaaaaah I really like that style! No nonsense...

 Are they the stock pads for a DT880 that age?


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robbmcaulay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Naaaaaaaah I really like that style! No nonsense...

 Are they the stock pads for a DT880 that age?_

 

I'm pretty sure they are stock pads. Would be nice to source a brand new pair of the same exact model though it's probably easier to source the more current velour pads.


----------



## powertoold

Where do I buy those rubber sleeves that everyone uses to cover the connector?


----------



## J.D.N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *powertoold* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where do I buy those rubber sleeves that everyone uses to cover the connector?_

 

It's heat shrink tubing. 

 Google is your friend.


----------



## J.D.N

They look great. 

 Damn i wish you could get LOK plugs somewhere other than HGA.


----------



## Zorander

A bit off-topic but, how do I write my name or any words on pictures (watermarks?)?


----------



## naamanf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RH Customs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A pair of Canare Star quad's I made for a buddy of mine.
_

 

Look almost exactly like the ones I built for my car!

 I think the LOK connectors are a HGA design.


----------



## J.D.N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *naamanf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Look almost exactly like the ones I built for my car!

 I think the LOK connectors are a HGA design. 

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o...IMG_0718-1.jpg_

 


 Very nice. 

 Damn HGA. $40 shipping is just a little too much for nice connectors. The cheapo ones are really quite reasonable too!


----------



## naamanf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.D.N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ $40 shipping_

 

Yikes! Where do you live?


----------



## J.D.N

England. 

 I might see if they will reduce it. I only want 2 phono plugs to make a swish looking cable for home. They are the best looking plugs around IMO.


----------



## TheRH

Well I'm dealer with HGA, and HGA is only a vendor for LOK. LOK is it's own brand


----------



## J.D.N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RH Customs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I'm dealer with HGA, and LOK is only a vendor for LOK. LOK is it's own brand_

 

Interesting. HGA is the only place i've ever seen them sold, apart from a random pair of the really expensive ones on ebay. 

 Im surprised they aren't more popular. Shame really.


----------



## gallardo88

I already posted in the other thread, but it's a bit urgent, so..
 is there any place I could find a locking 1/8 jack? thanks


----------



## davidw89

Where do i buy decent quality mini to mini cables? (3.5mm to 3.5mm cables for Pico amps)..will be using an mp3 (not ipod obviously)
 Must be able to ship internationally..
 alternatively give me a band/product recommendation


----------



## baniels

In photoshop create a new document with a transparent background. Then create text (formatted however you wish). 

 You can then drag and resize that layer on top of any other image within photoshop - save as a jpeg, and you're done.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A bit off-topic but, how do I write my name or any words on pictures (watermarks?)?_


----------



## Bonthouse

Hi all! new here, so be gentle with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I did some shopping at Qables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here are a few of my builds, all for iPods.














 iPod LOD to 2x Neutrick goldplated RCA - Copper 
 covered with Techflex Carbon









 iPod LOD to Neutrik 3.5mm jack - Copper
 covered with 1 layer of Techflex black and 1 layer of techflex carbon







 low profile iPod LOD to Switchcraft 3.5mm jack with gold bling housing - Solid core silver wire covered with Techflex Reflex Black







 Big thanks to this thread for helping me choose some nice visuals


----------



## bearmann

Those Neutrik RCAs are really nice! The Techflex carbon is sexy, my friend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well, a while ago I made myself my first custom cable. Nothin' special inside: copper shielded, copper wire... RCAs are from an ebay reseller ~6€ for two of them.
 Tubing is nylon...

 Hope, you like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 

 



 best regards,
 bearmann


----------



## cetoole

Not many cables, because I hate cable making as much as I hate casework (which, needless to say, is less than I hate paying for cables).

 Senn cable I offered to repair for another member here, and ended up having to completely rebuild.





 Y-splitter I built the other day for my boss.





 And here is something you dont see every day, a recabled soldering iron. Bet you tweak-o-philes didnt think of this one yet.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

I love these sleeves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where do you find it, Zorander ?


----------



## ruZZ.il

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cetoole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And here is something you dont see every day, a recabled soldering iron. Bet you tweak-o-philes didnt think of this one yet._

 

So, what does it sound like? I'm interested in sonic differences here, am seriously considering this mod!


----------



## cetoole

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ruZZ.il* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, what does it sound like? I'm interested in sonic differences here, am seriously considering this mod! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Makes everything a bit warmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Definitely improved by soldering directly to the pins in the AC plug like I did.

 Seriously though, the reason I did this was out of necessity. Being a fan of balisong knives, and having been given a nice, sharp one recently by a fellow headfier, I often enjoy flipping it while sitting at my desk. Where that soldering iron sits, it is just right to occasionally have the cord get hit by the blade, so the cheap insulation on the stock cable was getting rather frayed. Copper was visible from several spots, and especially considering the voltage output to the iron, I didnt feel this was the best thing to have happen. Needless to say, I used my other soldering iron to perform this mod, though it would have been **** impressive had I managed it without.


----------



## ruZZ.il

cool... keep us updated as to how it burns in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway, just found this, rather interesting too: About cables. I haven't gotten through it all yet, but I plan to


----------



## simply_BLACK

just made these cables for my friend, so i can't comment on how they sound. materials used are SPC, braided into starquad configuration, terminated with Canare F-10 RCA.


----------



## tjumper78

my first re-cabling job ever!! 
 crossroads mylarone x3i.
 it came out as everything i hoped for. the only complaint is the black smudge thing on the termination. i only had a lighter...


----------



## Lil' Knight

Here is my X-Factor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The above is 6-strand braided and the under is 4.
 (Sorry for my dirty keyboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Bonthouse

Sorry for my curiosity, but do you like paprika flavoured potato chips?


----------



## Phenic

My first few cables. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Mini Canare Star Quads, 1/8 Neutriks, and 3-braided Pure Silver HGA.


----------



## gallardo88

my first cable


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Well it's been a while since I've posted anything on the Cable Gallery thread, so I thought I'd put a few new pics up. 

 I needed a meter long pair of interconnects to run from my Bellari VP129 Phono Preamp, so I decided on thicker-gauge Cardas solid core copper wiring in teflon tubing in a tribraid. Two wires run to ground and one runs the signal. 





 Unsleeved and sleeved. 





 Terminated with Cardas Quadeutectic solder and Switchcraft RCAs with the black shells. 





 Another View







 Also finally got around to recabling my new 2005 DT880s with smurf Cardas wire and gold plated Neutrik NP3C-B. The Cardas cable seems to help ward off a little bit of the brightness with the 880s.


 Tjumper, you can use matches without getting those black discolorations on the heatshrink, you have to hold it a lot further away and let the heat rise to the heatshrink. It will be slower and you might have to use two matches in some cases, but it's worth it.


----------



## Lil' Knight

My new Etymotic p->s 75ohm cable..
 Pure silver 22 AWG - 4 wires round-braided.


----------



## Bonthouse

Another iPod LOD, with copper and cotton sleeving. Extremely flexible!


----------



## SoundGoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gallardo88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my first cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







_

 

Gallardo, nice job! Very clean and professional looking


----------



## crzystng

I have been trying to figure out what this braid is called. I would like to attempt it but I don't really have much experience in braiding. also are the multiple sites where I can gain valuable information on various different braids and not just be limited to 4-5 different variations? I have tried the Google process and am prolly not entering the correct cryptic sequences to get what I am after lol.






 I have lurked on here for a while now and THX to this site I gather the gumption to start building my own cables, whether they be guitar, various y connects, and RCA's. I no longer have to settle for the ratshack quality or pay out the arse for monsters or street wires. 
 I am still uncertain if my cables are anywhere near the quality yours are, but t least I don't have to give my valued body organs to have decent looking and performing pieces.

 THX for any help and advice, and ^^ is some absoutley amzaing work.


----------



## SoundGoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crzystng* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been trying to figure out what this braid is called. I would like to attempt it but I don't really have much experience in braiding. also are the multiple sites where I can gain valuable information on various different braids and not just be limited to 4-5 different variations? I have tried the Google process and am prolly not entering the correct cryptic sequences to get what I am after lol.






 I have lurked on here for a while now and THX to this site I gather the gumption to start building my own cables, whether they be guitar, various y connects, and RCA's. I no longer have to settle for the ratshack quality or pay out the arse for monsters or street wires. 
 I am still uncertain if my cables are anywhere near the quality yours are, but t least I don't have to give my valued body organs to have decent looking and performing pieces.

 THX for any help and advice, and ^^ is some absoutley amzaing work._

 

Hey crzy, and welcome to the habbit (I mean hobby)! That type of braiding is called Litz Braiding. It is done using 4 or more cables, as seen here. there are many variations on it, and if you search Head-fi for it, you should find an instruction post on a few basic techniques. Hope this helps and best of luck!


----------



## fatman711

can someone please explain to me how to do a 4 wire round litz braid? I only know how to do a 4 wire flat braid. 

 thanks


----------



## crzystng

THX for the warm welcome, and I agree this "hobby" is very addictive. I have already made a few cables for friends and family that needed a good upgraded high quality instrument cable. 

 As for the searching, I spent a good hour or so last night looking through numerous posts trying to find good information on how to do this kind of braid and came up with one tut but it seems that the hi-fi servers went down and took out the uploaded pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . So I am back at square one again. I did find the chimeralabs website however it only went through one type of braiding.



 Thought I would post a few shots of my quick Guitar Pedal cables.


----------



## gallardo88

thanks soundgoon. 

 Can anyone suggest a good silver cable for IC( between 5-20 $ a foot)? I've been using canare starquad and want something a bit better. Also, could I get some suggestions on a good, small, light cable for recabling headphones and what I can cover cables to not make them as microphonic? I heard nyoln multifilament sleeving works, anything else?
 Thanks a bunch, you guys rock !


----------



## Animal Mother

Hey guys I'm looking to recable a set of headphones and I already already some solid silver cable and silver solder from homegrownaudio, but I'm confused as to what 3.5mm jack I should get, and where to get it? I'm looking for the absolute best sound quality.


----------



## Animal Mother

Also, I'm looking for mini XLR plug used in AKG headphones, and what guage wire should I use?


----------



## spookygonk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ueyteuor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_heres my custom cable (speaker cables) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 braided by my mom_

 

Ooh, that's nice. I'm just about to order another pair of Koss for rewiring. What size / type wire did you use?


----------



## jmlpartners

Both ICs use Cardas tonearm wire, 33awg copper litz. In one, the wire is woven into a polypropylene hollow braid rope, in the other, the wire is threaded into Teflon tubes that are plaited in a square sinnet.


----------



## cantsleep

long time no post


----------



## Animal Mother

Very nice looking recable. I can't wait until the rest of my supplies get here, I'm excited to start making some cables!


----------



## mADmAN

its been a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNGGG time since i made any cables and i finally did a SPDIF RCA coaxial cable for use from my Maya44 soundcard to the ZERO DAC.

 specs: 
 Canare LV-61S
 Neutrik RCA (forgot model - has a black barrel)
 WBT Silver solder
 Sleeved with funky shoelace
 Shiny black heatshrink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 the pink background is my oh so comfortable bedsheet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it even has a sexy model to pose for it hehehe


----------



## ethebull

K701's with Mogami 2893 mini quad, Neutrik NP3C

 Shield runs all the way to the cans, custom fashioned oak yolk.


----------



## Reynaldo

Nothing new here, I just wanted a shorter lighter cable than the original, navaships silver plated Teflon in a flat litz braid, neutrik plug. As for the grills, I really wasn´t my intention to replace them, I wanted the SR-60 button out, I tried everything in order to remove it, EVERYTHING!, the damn thing would not come off, I ended up, bending the original grills so the need to replace them, still I think I will probably paint them black.


----------



## colonelkernel8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_and it even has a sexy model to pose for it hehehe




_

 

Awwwww teh kitteh...


----------



## mADmAN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *colonelkernel8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Awwwww teh kitteh..._

 

LOL!!

 she aint no kitten dude... shes 18 years old...n yes i mean human years


----------



## n_maher

I've been working on a couple of Apogee breakout cables recently. Here's the most recent one that includes RCA inputs and line outputs.


----------



## spookygonk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

That sleeve is totally inspired and would make a great selling point.


----------



## Animal Mother

Stupid question but, what size sleeving should I use for 3 strand litz braided 26awg wire?


----------



## Zorander

3/16" will fit nicely.


----------



## Animal Mother

Thanks!


----------



## mADmAN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That sleeve is totally inspired and would make a great selling point._

 


 thanks...though this isnt my fav design... a search for shoelace / shoelaces in this thread would show my previous work with more shoelaces with designs i prefer more. sadly i cant seem to find them anymore.....


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks...though this isnt my fav design... a search for shoelace / shoelaces in this thread would show my previous work with more shoelaces with designs i prefer more. sadly i cant seem to find them anymore....._

 

no offense but i was thinking the same thing, your old shoe lace sleeves were a lot cooler than this one for some reason. maybe its because their colors were better.. (red/black/etc)


----------



## mADmAN

none taken...

 problem is the place where i bought those shoelaces have closed down. and i cant find them anywhere else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 these (and some others) are the best i can find and even then its more like i stumbled on them. and the choices are ridiculously scarce.

 i also have some with hearts on it and some teddy bears etc etc... those are ones that my GF bought...so naaaaaaaahhh...id rather use the latest one lol


----------



## infinitesymphony

Some very simple builds, with a studio mindset. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*1/8" TRS mini-mini cable*
 Connectors: Neutrik NYS231BG
 Wire: Canare L-2B2AT











*1/4" TS instrument cable*
 Connectors: Neutrik NP2X-B
 Wire: Canare GS-6


----------



## Animal Mother

Well I got my stuff in today, I think I should have gotten different wire. I bought 26awg solid silver wire from navships on ebay, but I think its a bit too thin, and it doesn't seem very flexible, should I get 22, 24 awg? solid or stranded? I'd be using it to make IC's and headphone cables..


----------



## threEchelon

It's not too thin for IC's and headphone cables. You could use and even smaller gauge and still be fine.


----------



## Animal Mother

Well, I sliced my finger open(long story) burned three fingers because I'm a klutz, and it took me an hour, but I finally got my first cable done, a 5" mini-mini. I used silver plated copper wire from navships and gold plated cryo treated neutrik plugs from takefiveaudio.


----------



## Animal Mother

Oh yeah, sounds terrific too.


----------



## TheRH

Dude is that blood in the pic? Cable looks good though.


----------



## Animal Mother

Hah, no thats just some random food, I was hungry after all that hard work.


----------



## jmlpartners

Twisted Cat5 Speaker Cable

 Compared to the jumble that is braided Cat5 speaker cable, this speaker cable sounds the way it looks: smooth and coherent. It is also easier and less time-consuming to make.






 Start by separating Cat5 cable down to its individual wires. Cut all the wires to the same length. With an electric drill and a jig, twist them in groups of four to create a star-quad.






 Twist four quads together, in the opposite direction to make a strand. 






 Optionally, twist two or three strands together in the opposite direction. The speaker cable consists of one, two, or three strands, depending on the total gauge desired. All conductors are the same length, and the geometry is consistent and symmetrical throughout the cable.






 Single-strand: 15 gauge equivalent.
 Double-strand: 12 gauge equivalent.
 Triple-strand: 10 gauge equivalent.

 Terminate the cable as you choose. The individual wires can be grouped by stripes and solids, to minimize the cables inductance or by alternate color pairs, to minimize the cables capacitance.


----------



## Mr.Sneis




----------



## Animal Mother

Nice recable, looks cool. I made another longer mini-mini today, but I loaned my camera to my brother so I'll post up some pics when I get it.


----------



## kpeezy

Here are my second and third DIY attempts. 

 The first cable is the same as this 2nd RCA cable but with a different y-split. This 2nd RCA cable uses the extra stress relievers that came with the RCA plugs to cover the Y-split.






 Just an extension cable


----------



## infinitesymphony

What sorts of pipes are you guys using to cover the Y splits?


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What sorts of pipes are you guys using to cover the Y splits?_

 

From what I understand some use spare plug covers without the plugs, or tubing from lowes/home depot. I'm no expert though, I'm sure there's better!


----------



## ruZZ.il

slightly off topic, but what do you guys do to minimize microphonics in HP re-cables? I've got a bag full of it in the teflon coated multi-strand silver plated copper..


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jmlpartners* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Twisted Cat5 Speaker Cable

 Compared to the jumble that is braided Cat5 speaker cable, this speaker cable sounds the way it looks: smooth and coherent. It is also easier and less time-consuming to make.




_

 

This looks real nice.. like a candy of some sort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how thick is the diameter?


----------



## FallenAngel

I was debating posting this in the "builds" thread, but since it has more to do with cables, it's here. In light of modding my iPod (thanks _joneeboi_ for the great thread), I needed output caps to listen to my diyMod so after living with a hackjob for a couple of weeks, I finally got parts in to make these:





 Both cables are made of Cardas 23.5AWG stranded wire. The silver cable has a pair of 47uF/6.3V BlackGate NX caps in it. The black scorpion looking Hammond 1455C802 case has a pair of Sonicap Gen 1 4.7uF bypassed by Sonicap Gen 2 0.1uF caps. Output is a short mini cable for portable use and a pair of Vampire RCA jacks for a stationary setup.

 To say the least, I'm very happy with both cables, the Sonicap are much better than the BlackGates, no doubt, but for ultra-portability sometimes I'll just take the smaller dock.

 Oh, and I'm very much hoping that this will be the last time I ever need to make an iPod connector, I hate those blasted little things! Making it with Cardas wire is just that much more of a pain in the butt.


----------



## gallardo88

I would also like to know the answer to ruZZ.il 's question


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ruZZ.il* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_slightly off topic, but what do you guys do to minimize microphonics in HP re-cables? I've got a bag full of it in the teflon coated multi-strand silver plated copper.._

 

Multi-filament nylon sleeves are typically used with HP recables and they have minimal microphonics.


----------



## ruZZ.il

Thanks. I'll experiment a bit


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jmlpartners* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Twisted Cat5 Speaker Cable_

 

Very nice to see an alternative to the typical Cat5 braid. Might be interesting to try the same technique with a slightly thicker wire like Kimber TCSS or Vampire cast copper, or possibly using two different sized conductors. Do you have a picture of the Jig you used by any chance?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ruZZ.il* 
_slightly off topic, but what do you guys do to minimize microphonics in HP re-cables? I've got a bag full of it in the teflon coated multi-strand silver plated copper.._

 

If microphonics are a concern and you are using a jacketless cable like SPC you should avoid standard PET Techflex and use multifilament nylon, which is a product made by Techflex but has a softer feel.


----------



## nikongod

In what can most readily be described in a fit of boredom fueled by caffeine I baked a pair of cables.

 22ga magnet wire wrapped TIGHTLY around an x-acto knife handle then stretched over a single strand of 41ga magnet wire (yes, 41 ga, its about the size of a strand of human hair...) inside a nylon shoelace for strain relief.

 RCA plugs came from radio shack, 6 for $3.50 WOOT!





 Here they are sitting on my platter.

 Between the turntable/tonearm breakout box and the Step-up-transformer is a 6 inch cable I made with "some not so clear tape" and 2 strands of 41ga magnet wire. It is not shielded, but the primary of the transformer is wired balanced and floating so there is NO hum, even with the tonearm ground wire removed.

 The "peculiar junk" atop the otherwise aesthetically pleasing bottlehead seduction is a pair of binding posts to mount external loading resistors for the SUT. Loading the SUT properly is VERY important. The pot is there until I "settle" on a specific load at which time it will be replaced with a resistor.




 A closeup of the new cables.

 Version 2 will look more like what they are trying to be, with the coils extending into the RCA plugs... I dont think I will use such absurdly thin wire as I broke one moving it from my work room to my bedroom. Version 2 will also have a tighter wrap for the coils. I dont like how "free" the shoelace is in the cage.

 Thus far they sound EXCEPTIONALLY dynamic. If there is a spike in the music level hang onto your earlobes. Anything with strong transients throws you into your seat.


----------



## kugino

here's my first cable...finally got around to it last night. the hardest part for me was stripping the wires to expose the bare copper...need a better wire stripper. other than that, i probably need some alligator clips and a better way to put on the heatshrink. but it sounds good so i guess i did it correctly. it's a 4-pin XLR to 2 3-pin XLR adapter for use with my GS-X. i did not ground the 3-pin ends...it's using canare star quad, some techflex, and neutrik connectors.

 sorry for the crappy picture, too...just did a quickie in bad light on the camera phone.


----------



## nrwilk

This may have been asked before - in fact, I'm sure it has. But, I couldn't find anything after searching.

 I'm planning on making some ICs (mini-to-mini, mini-to-RCA, and RCA-to-RCA) with some wire I have already. I also want to try some with CAT-5. What can I use to shield these ICs since the CAT-5 and the other wire is not shielded? I notice that many of you seem to order wire that comes with rubber tubing on it already, but is there any tubing like this available by itself? Or, will techflex work by itself?

 Thanks for any tips and help!

 EDIT: How about cotton or nylon tubing?


----------



## Fungi

"Shielded" doesn't mean that it has a material cover over it. The shielded mic cable has shielding inside the tubing, around the wires.


----------



## nrwilk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fungi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"Shielded" doesn't mean that it has a material cover over it. The shielded mic cable has shielding inside the tubing, around the wires._

 

Ok, thanks for the correction.

 Any more info? Will I be ok with only the stock CAT-5 rubber on each individual wire, or would it be wise to cover it in addition? Either way, I'd like to cover it with nylon or some other type of sleeve.


----------



## Fungi

Techflex: strong, light, a little stiff, variable size, microphonic
 Nylon multifilament: somewhat strong, light, flexible, not microphonic

 I can't say I know too much about actual shielding, but I think certain braids/twists of CAT5 minimize the effects of interference. Putting some sort of sheathing is mostly just for cosmetic/practical purposes. Techflex is the sleeving they put on most computer power supply cords nowadays.


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nrwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This may have been asked before - in fact, I'm sure it has. But, I couldn't find anything after searching.

 I'm planning on making some ICs (mini-to-mini, mini-to-RCA, and RCA-to-RCA) with some wire I have already. I also want to try some with CAT-5. What can I use to shield these ICs since the CAT-5 and the other wire is not shielded? I notice that many of you seem to order wire that comes with rubber tubing on it already, but is there any tubing like this available by itself? Or, will techflex work by itself?

 Thanks for any tips and help!

 EDIT: How about cotton or nylon tubing?_

 

I haven't read good things about CAT5 for use in interconnects. You can get away with CAT5 in speaker cables because the capacitance doesn't matter that much, but I'd use it as a last resort for interconnects. Don't worry about what to cover it with; It's not worth it. Sorry to be a downer.


----------



## Zorander

Didn't like the previous recabling job I did on the Sextett so I re-did it with much more satisfactory results this time:














 p.s. Can we please get back to picture-fest instead of discussions now?


----------



## Zorander

A mini-to-RCA interconnect made from "unwanted" materials (spare plugs, techflex and SPC wires from a spool not long enough for headphone recables):


----------



## kugino

zorander, that's a very nice job! how do you heatshrink the left and right wires to look like that? what size heatshrink and what's the technique? mine looks awful...


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_zorander, that's a very nice job! how do you heatshrink the left and right wires to look like that? what size heatshrink and what's the technique? mine looks awful...




_

 

Use heatshrink size that just matches (or a step larger, no more) the wires you are going to cover. You also need to apply the appropriate (high enough) amount of heat or the heatshrink will not shrink like it is supposed to be. I have a hairdryer with a heat setting that can turn any hair brown and crisp so that does the job nicely.


----------



## nrwilk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't read good things about CAT5 for use in interconnects. You can get away with CAT5 in speaker cables because the capacitance doesn't matter that much, but I'd use it as a last resort for interconnects. Don't worry about what to cover it with; It's not worth it. Sorry to be a downer._

 

Thank you for the info!


----------



## Mr.Sneis

I have a phobia with shrink and techflex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But here's the latest:

 1/4" -> 1/8" Adapter









 for... SR-80





 I wish now that there were cooler local shops in Phoenix, AZ that carried other brands of stuff.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Use heatshrink size that just matches (or a step larger, no more) the wires you are going to cover. You also need to apply the appropriate (high enough) amount of heat or the heatshrink will not shrink like it is supposed to be. I have a hairdryer with a heat setting that can turn any hair brown and crisp so that does the job nicely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks for the tip! gotta get more kinds of heatshrink...more colors, too


----------



## Lil' Knight

Sorry for my off-topic question but where do you guys buy those Jena cables? I'm looking for stores that ship internationally.


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry for my off-topic question but where do you guys buy those Jena cables? I'm looking for stores that ship internationally._

 

Jena Labs afik you have to buy them directly from them. I just bought a few feet last night myself and since I live near by them they dropped it off at my office since they were out that way.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Thanks Mr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I've already sent them 2 or 3 emails inquiring about buying the cables from them. Still no response until now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It looks like that I should look for some resellers.


----------



## breakfastchef

My first post to this thread. My collection of DIY Cowon/iAudio X5L cables.


----------



## Akathisia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *breakfastchef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

I am strangely drawn to this pic, that rig looks super professional. Good job!


----------



## breakfastchef

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Akathisia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am strangely drawn to this pic, that rig looks super professional. Good job!_

 

It is amazing what a little patience and trial-and-error can achieve. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

I just made these.

 1/4" to 1/8" Mini adapter using Switchcraft plugs/Jack and 4 Strands of 22Ga Jena Labs wire.(I will be adding heat shrink to it when I get it.)







 Mini to Mini cable using Switchcraft RA Plugs and 3 Strands of 24Ga Solid Gold Plated Copper.


----------



## tjumper78

cardas connectors, 24 gauge silver coated copper wires, multifilament nylon sleeving, some random cable pants for y-split, neutrik 1/4" plug.


----------



## britishbane

Mr. Tadashi can you tell me where you got that switchcraft female 1/4 adapter, I've been looking all over for them? If you got it from Digikey or some similar place can you provide a part number as well?


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

I got it from this place Audiogear.com Also if you want to check digikey the Model number is SW 131 Digikey #SC1040-ND(Digikey may be better for you in terms of shipping.)

 Edit: Digikey list it as Non stock.


----------



## britishbane

Thanks, I need some other things that Audiogear sells, so I think I'll add this to list.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Have just finished it ! What a pity I can't get some Jena wires


----------



## Gautama

Got a source for those plugs, mate?


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

Here is my latest.

 18Ga. Jena Wire with Eichmann Bullet RCA's


----------



## gallardo88

Hey, does anyone know how to solder enamel coated wires to a connector? I'm trying to reterminate a pair of earphones that have stranded enamel-coated wire.
 Is my only option to individually scrape away the coating for each wire?
 Thanks


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gallardo88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, does anyone know how to solder enamel coated wires to a connector? I'm trying to reterminate a pair of earphones that have stranded enamel-coated wire.
 Is my only option to individually scrape away the coating for each wire?
 Thanks_

 

Turn up your soldering iron to 800F+ (if using station), otherwise, just put some solder on your iron, put wire on top of it and feed it lots of solder, you should see the enamel melt and bubble, add solder, after a little bit of time, you'll see the enamel has burned/melted off and you're left with a nice tinned wire.


----------



## Nebby

Great idea, make a mini solder pot on the tip of the iron!


----------



## gallardo88

FallenAngel, thanks a bunch. Yeah, my iron i think goes up to 850, so i'm fine. Your suggestions will save me lots of unnecessary work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 appreciate it.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gautama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got a source for those plugs, mate?_

 

I didn't buy on online stores. They are sold at my town's electronics market @2.5$/1.
 You can try googling it with "paillics", maybe there're some results


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't buy on online stores. They are sold at my town's electronics market @2.5$/1.
 You can try googling it with "paillics", maybe there're some results 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Actually its Pailiccs

PAILICCS cable


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrMajestic2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually its Pailiccs

PAILICCS cable_

 

Yes, that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's very sturdy, a good alternative of F12.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gallardo88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FallenAngel, thanks a bunch. Yeah, my iron i think goes up to 850, so i'm fine. Your suggestions will save me lots of unnecessary work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 appreciate it._

 

You could use some sandpaper and sand the enamel off...


----------



## gallardo88

Yes, I never thought of that  silly me....
 Also, is it really true a looser braid will give better sound quality? It really is tempting to make a tight ( not overly tight, though) braid so it looks a bit better, but if i'm giving up sound quality i can do without the better looks.
 thanks


----------



## Gautama

Only sites aren't in english


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gautama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Only sites aren't in english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Try this


----------



## TMM

2meter Mini to RCA:


----------



## Gautama

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try this_

 

No way to order


----------



## cyberspyder

Does anyone have a pic of a black canare Star-Quad mini to RCA cable with & without heatshrink and sleeving that uses Switchcraft connectors?

 Brendan


----------



## Lil' Knight




----------



## joneeboi

My first post but not my first headphone recable.

 Canare L-4E6S with Neutrik NYS231L


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *joneeboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first post but not my first headphone recable._

 

I like the color choices. Loud and proud! It sort of brings the Grados' oldschool design into the present.


----------



## joneeboi

Thanks.


----------



## moldmaster

it take me 5 hours to braid in put jacket and terminate and mold


----------



## moldmaster




----------



## moldmaster




----------



## moldmaster




----------



## cyberspyder

First DIY cable (Canare StarQuad, Switchcraft connectors), Mini-RCA:





















 Comments please!

 Brendan


----------



## swt61

My Markertek package arrived today, and I waisted no time. 

 My first cable build...










 These are for my new Omega Grande 6 speakers. The wire is Canare 4S11 Speaker Cable, and the banana plugs are Atlona.


----------



## cyberspyder

Did you use a lighter or heat gun on the heatshrink? I don't know why people say a lighter is bad to do heatshrink with, as all of my shrink was done with a Bic.

 Brendan


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you use a lighter or heat gun on the heatshrink? I don't know why people say a lighter is bad to do heatshrink with, as all of my shrink was done with a Bic.

 Brendan_

 

I've tried with the lighter and the result is really bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The heatshrink doesn't shrink equally on both sides and even burn out.


----------



## swt61

I own a heat gun, so that's what I used.


----------



## cyberspyder

Noone wanna comment on my first DIY cables? Comeon...they're not that good IMO


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Noone wanna comment on my first DIY cables? Comeon...they're not that good IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Cable looks very nice... seems to be the strongest link in your setup...


----------



## cyberspyder

LAWL, I know...how often I wish I have more money...BUT I'll be building a ChipAmp soon, so that'll maybe improve the ratio a bit...


----------



## colonelkernel8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've tried with the lighter and the result is really bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The heatshrink doesn't shrink equally on both sides and even burn out._

 

I just use a Zippo, that way I can set it down and rotate the cable over the flame.


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Noone wanna comment on my first DIY cables? Comeon...they're not that good IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

good


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_






 Noone wanna comment on my first DIY cables? Comeon...they're not that good IMO_

 

No upskirt cable pornography, I thought we were clear on that from the get go.


----------



## MrMajestic2

Something I whipped together while preparing to recable my DT770s:






 Neutrik plugs, Gotham GAC-4 star-quad, techflex multifilament sleeving and qables Y-split.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrMajestic2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Something I whipped together while preparing to recable my DT770s:_

 

I can see the attention to detail on that gorgeous amp of yours is carried over to your cables. Excellent job!


----------



## MrMajestic2

Thank you mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can see the attention to detail on that gorgeous amp of yours is carried over to your cables. Excellent job!_


----------



## jutski

Here's my baby:






 I really liked the look of Anti-Cable's Anti-ICs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Neutrik plugs and 20AWG silver plated stranded copper with teflon insulation.


----------



## Fungi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrMajestic2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Something I whipped together while preparing to recable my DT770s:






 Neutrik plugs, Gotham GAC-4 star-quad, techflex multifilament sleeving and qables Y-split._

 

Nice, I see you're using the new style Neutrik connectors for the XLRs, how did you fit the boots on?


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fungi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice, I see you're using the new style Neutrik connectors for the XLRs, how did you fit the boots on?_

 

Well, the boot goes on before the connector if thats what you mean. Apparently Neutrik has a big problem with conterfeiting, thats why they have a hologram on the boot.


----------



## fatman711

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jutski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my baby:






 I really liked the look of Anti-Cable's Anti-ICs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Neutrik plugs and 20AWG silver plated stranded copper with teflon insulation._

 

cool....


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fungi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice, I see you're using the new style Neutrik connectors for the XLRs, how did you fit the boots on?_

 

If you're asking about the cable thickness, the Neutrik boots are nice and rubberized, so they can adjust to practically any size.


----------



## Fungi

I was talking about the part where you push the boot into the connector shaft/housing/the-term-escapes-me.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fungi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was talking about the part where you push the boot into the connector shaft/housing/the-term-escapes-me._

 

Oh, the chuck? I'm not sure about the XX series because I haven't used mine yet, but on the Easycons, there was a tab on the chuck that could be broken off for larger cable diameters. (If that was your question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Fungi

Oh wow, I feel really stupid right now. I just took a closer look at my boots and they are plain old screw on boots. I was under the impression that you had to shove them on (parallel rings, not screw)


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fungi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh wow, I feel really stupid right now. I just took a closer look at my boots and they are plain old screw on boots. I was under the impression that you had to shove them on (parallel rings, not screw)_

 

Oh, thats what you meant. Yeah, they screw on. By the way, I love Neutriks strain reliefs, nothing will rip the cable out of this sucker.


----------



## gallardo88

I'm building a splitter for a friend, of which i will post pics as soon as I'm done, and I'm having problems cutting the heatshrink. I have to cut pieces from the tube, and I keep on cutting uneven pieces ( the cut is slanted compared to the other side). I'm using scissors right now. Anyone know what I can do to cut pieces of heatshrink that are cut "right" on both sides?
 Thanks


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gallardo88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm building a splitter for a friend, of which i will post pics as soon as I'm done, and I'm having problems cutting the heatshrink. I have to cut pieces from the tube, and I keep on cutting uneven pieces ( the cut is slanted compared to the other side). I'm using scissors right now. Anyone know what I can do to cut pieces of heatshrink that are cut "right" on both sides?
 Thanks_

 

Sharp exacto knife, metal ruler, and something to squish the heatshrink flat when you're cutting it (ie, finger).

 Brendan


----------



## gallardo88

Thanks cyberspyder. 
 Here's the splitter I finished.......i kinda scratched the connectore, but apart from that I'm pretty happy with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









 Also, anyone know where I could find wires awg 28 or smaller in these colors : blue,hot pink, and lime green? ( ex. a copper wire with a pink pvc cover)
 I know there probably isn't great demand for a high quality pink or lime green wire, so a cheap copper wire is o.k.
 thanks


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gallardo88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also, anyone know where I could find wires awg 28 or smaller in these colors : blue,hot pink, and lime green? ( ex. a copper wire with a pink pvc cover)
 I know there probably isn't great demand for a high quality pink or lime green wire, so a cheap copper wire is o.k.
 thanks_

 

you can find silver-plated copper in SOME of those colors, with teflon insulation.


----------



## blackinches

How quickly does Markertek typically ship their orders out?


----------



## cyberspyder

It depends on the shipping company and location. For me, about 1-2 days before they got my order out.

 Brendan


----------



## lui_boy

Was bored, so I made a couple Mini-to-RCA. They turned out pretty good, but I'll be able to make them better next time. Practice makes perfect..


----------



## blackinches

Here are a couple mini-to-mini cables I assembled this afternoon with Gepco 22 AWG shielded wire, Neutrik plugs, and TechFlex:


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

A very orange pair of XLR interconnects, made for my friend Stephen at Rockhopper Audio to match the rest of his orange stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Gautama

I've always wondered, what is the third pin for in 3-pin XLR?


----------



## Nebby

Shield ground


----------



## Gautama

So is it just for if you want to convert to single-ended?


----------



## NoRi

This is a short mini-to-mini cable to connect SR-71 with iBasso D1. 

 L,Rch: Neotech UPOCC 20AWG (Cryo Treated)
 GNDch: AUG-Line 20AWG (an alloy of gold and silver)
 Plug: Neutrik NYS231BG (Cryo Treated)


----------



## Nebby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gautama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So is it just for if you want to convert to single-ended?_

 

If you need to convert a balanced plug to SE, you can use the ground pin in an XLR connector as the SE ground. The ground pin also serves another purpose, it's connected to the shield which helps drain any potential noise before reaching the signal wires. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Nice looking cable Nori! Where did you get the AUG-Line wire?


----------



## NoRi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nebby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice looking cable Nori! Where did you get the AUG-Line wire?_

 

practsoundsystem.com

 It sells it by the piece in this shop. 
 The diameter 0.6mm or more is sold in 10cm.


----------



## Nebby

ありがと！


----------



## Lil' Knight

I must admit that I'm a BIG Koss fanboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love their sound so much that I decided to recable my KSC35 with Jena wires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The result is sweet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























 The hole to put the wires in is a bit small and I had to drill it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, the cost is a bit expensive, but not super-expensive like what I've seen somewhere


----------



## TSi

^^^ interesting how the ratio of the price of the ksc35 vs the price of the jena rewire works out.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TSi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^^ interesting how the ratio of the price of the ksc35 vs the price of the jena rewire works out._

 

On SQ view only, I would say 8.5/10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 On price, exactly 1/2


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

Lil' Knight, I like the way you think. I have had thoughts about recableing my KSC 35's with the Jena lab wire too.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. Tadashi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lil' Knight, I like the way you think. I have had thoughts about recableing my KSC 35's with the Jena lab wire too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, why haven't you recabled it yet ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm sure you'll be surprised with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The Jena improves the trebles very well, clearer and more neutral, while the bass becomes "bigger" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I don't know whether the cable burn-in is true or not, but I'll give it a shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope it'll improve even better after 100h.

 My next project is recable my K701 to balanced with Jena


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

I have recabled my work pair with 22ga spc. Buying some more wire is on my list after buying the last things I need for my Millett build(RCA Jacks and custom end panels.)


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Made myself a heavy duty phono ground cable to run between the Xpression and the Bellari. Made from a twisted pair of 19 gauge Kimber TCSS copper, terminated with Audioquest mini spades and Cardas solder, and _TIGHTLY_ covered with 1/8" Multifilament Nylon.


----------



## Sludig

Someone can say where is a tutorial for start to weld??


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sludig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Someone can say where is a tutorial for start to weld??_

 

soldering tutorial - Google Search

 This might be helpful as well: My Tips for Soldering


----------



## Sludig

Thank you!!


----------



## fault151

Here's the pics of my cardas cable i made up. Me and a mate both made them to upgrade our hd600's. It worked a treat! The cable was from Cardas 4x24awg shielded cable. Plugs were of ebay, (not hacked of an existing cable.) the plug is a switch craft jack.


----------



## OblivionLord

Was it really worth the trouble? There will still be some crosstalk between the channels since its still going through 1 connection. I can understand if you were connecting it to an amp that had a seperate left and right channel connecting to the headphone.


----------



## Nebby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *OblivionLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Was it really worth the trouble? There will still be some crosstalk between the channels since its still going through 1 connection. I can understand if you were connecting it to an amp that had a seperate left and right channel connecting to the headphone._

 

At the very least, it will be easy to upgrade the cable to balanced termination


----------



## fault151

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *OblivionLord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Was it really worth the trouble? There will still be some crosstalk between the channels since its still going through 1 connection. I can understand if you were connecting it to an amp that had a seperate left and right channel connecting to the headphone._

 

Are you refering to my cable?


----------



## jamess71

Hey fault where did you end up getting the cardas bulk cable? How much?

 thx
 James


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamess71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey fault where did you end up getting the cardas bulk cable? How much?_

 

Hi James, the Cardas 4x24 smurf cable is available from our sponsor Moon Audio. IIRC it's around $6.50 a foot.


----------



## -=Germania=-

Recabled HD590's









 My first Headphone Cable ever.


----------



## jamess71

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi James, the Cardas 4x24 smurf cable is available from our sponsor Moon Audio. IIRC it's around $6.50 a foot._

 

HiGHFLYiN9 Thanks. Have you recabled your Denons yet? I'm thinking cardas, but I hate the smurf blue cable Thanks
 '
 James


----------



## fault151

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamess71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey fault where did you end up getting the cardas bulk cable? How much?

 thx
 James_

 

Hey sorry for late reply. I got mine from parts connexion. I cant remember price.


----------



## kanamin

Got bored last night so I wondered if a custom IC with neutrik plugs and 3 strands of 26 gauge spc would be any better for my computer set up than the crappy IC that came with my monitor. It was! I should have done this months ago.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamess71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HiGHFLYiN9 Thanks. Have you recabled your Denons yet? I'm thinking cardas, but I hate the smurf blue cable Thanks
 '_

 

Not quite yet James. I may eventually try some 24 gauge solid core copper in teflon from PartsConnexion but I'm pretty happy with the stock sound so far.

 You can also get Cardas 24 gauge Cardas stranded copper in teflon by the strand for ~$1.50 a foot in a number of colors, then just braid it yourself. It would end up being a little more flexible since it doesn't have the jacket.


----------



## n_maher

I thought that Cardas had stopped making the smurf cable and that all you could get now was the gray jacketed stuff?


----------



## onform

Are there any british DIY cable makers in here? i was wondering about suppliers for my first cable expedition..


----------



## qib

By suppliers you mean online shops that sell cabling material and plugs? all that i needed i got from these few websites...

Professional Audio Equipment & Professional Video Equipment - Canford Online (5 quid shipping)
Qables.com*»*WHAT'S NEW
Cable Assemblies | Farnell
Homegrown Audio Co. | pure silver audio cables


----------



## onform

Thanks for the links qib. I was hoping for more british based suppliers of the techflex range though. sorry need to be a bit clearer. 

 Also I cant remember how to do a four cable braid any help??


----------



## onform

bump


----------



## cyberspyder

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/tut...-braid-173896/


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/tut...-braid-173896/_

 

I wish there are more tutorials of flat braiding with more than 6 or 8 wires


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought that Cardas had stopped making the smurf cable and that all you could get now was the gray jacketed stuff?_

 

Everytime I order it I end up with the blue, maybe the suppliers have tons of old stock that they are sitting on. I'm sure that most normal people would prefer the gray. I'd personally be happy with some bright glossy orange or purple.... George Cardas I hope you're listening


----------



## Lil' Knight

Continue of the KOSS saga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 KSC75 with 75ohm resistors and recabled by Vampire 20g wires.

















 With the KSC35 recable by Jena 22g wires.


----------



## J.D.N

Lil' Knight, where do you get your Vampire Wire from? Is it stranded?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.D.N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lil' Knight, where do you get your Vampire Wire from? Is it stranded?_

 

Got it from Percy Audio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yep,it's stranded but quite stiff, even when compare with the bigger Jena 18g.


----------



## FugaziDave

I would just like to say that I've spent the last hour drooling over the cables in this thread. I'm brand new to this, my background being in photography, so I have almost zero familiarity with this sort of thing, but the quality of the cables (and amps and etc etc etc) that you guys build is quite apparent and very impressive. Excellent stuff.


----------



## cuba0555

I tried to re-cable my Koss KSC75 just to find out that the entire housing is in fact the drivers! So I broke them by removing the chip like part inside the where the clip goes. So I tried to open them further and well you know the rest! ;P


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cuba0555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tried to re-cable my Koss KSC75 just to find out that the entire housing is in fact the drivers! So I broke them by removing the chip like part inside the where the clip goes. So I tried to open them further and well you know the rest! ;P_

 

Once you pull off the ear clips, that little dark gray plastic piece lifts off to give you access to the soldering terminals. Should only take a few seconds to get to to that point if you're doing it right. Don't hold me responsible if you pwn another pair though


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got it from Percy Audio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yep,it's stranded but quite stiff, even when compare with the bigger Jena 18g._

 

I recently ordered some and noticed the same thing. It's very stiff and quite thick for a 20 gauge wire due to the polyethylene dielectric. Personally I find it a little bit cumbersome for a headphone cable, but it does look nice


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I recently ordered some and noticed the same thing. It's very stiff and quite thick for a 20 gauge wire due to the polyethylene dielectric. Personally I find it a little bit cumbersome for a headphone cable, but it does look nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yep, nice indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I wonder if anyone tried the Kimber 19g wire? It look the same but I wonder how flexible it is?


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, nice indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I wonder if anyone tried the Kimber 19g wire? It look the same but I wonder how flexible it is?_

 

Kimber TCSS 19AWG? Yeah, it's not bad for 19AWG, but it's still pretty stiff, there are only a few strands and they are of different size/shape; makes for a stiff cable.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Kimber TCSS 19AWG? Yeah, it's not bad for 19AWG, but it's still pretty stiff, there are only a few strands and they are of different size/shape; makes for a stiff cable._

 

Oh my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really looking for an alternative for the Jena 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do love its flexibility and look


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, nice indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I wonder if anyone tried the Kimber 19g wire? It look the same but I wonder how flexible it is?_

 

I built a Kimber TCSS headphone cable (clear teflon) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's going to be used for a ultra-modded Alessandro MS-1. The two runs leading up to the cups are covered in Nylon multifilament, the rest is bare. Fatman711 is making a leather band for it, and another headfier is making some Mopani deep cups for it. I'm crossing my fingers that it'll be done in a month or so. 

 It is fairly stiff, but tolerable. From a quick glance there may only be 6 strands in there. It seems to be more flexible, and is definitely thinner, than the 20 gauge Vampire copper in Polyethylene.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 It is fairly stiff, but tolerable. From a quick glance there may only be 6 strands in there. It seems to be more flexible, and is definitely thinner, than the 20 gauge Vampire copper in Polyethylene._

 

Only 6 strands ? I guess that the strand is much bigger than the Vampire


----------



## breakfastchef

Finished converting Blackmore's broken Wyvern Audio Cyprium One mini interconnect to an LOD for his iAudio X5L.











 This would be me doing the job.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatman711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are is my set of sr225s with Kimber tcss in clear insulation. I find it to be fairly stiff and is not as flexible as the vampire stranded copper wire due to the number of strands. _

 

Oh my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've already felt the Vampire is damn stiff, but the Kimber is even more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish they can produce a bigger gauge wire


----------



## Pars

Made a pair of interconnects using some UP-OCC 22ga I bought from Nate. I modified Chris VH's silver IC recipe, using a core of 1/4" polyethylene tubing, and spiraled the wires on 2" turns, wrapped it with teflon tape, then some techflex I had laying around. They are actually more flexible than I though they would be (not bad at all).

 Dayton locking RCAs which I also had on hand... I'll probably change these to Neutrik ProFis or something down the road. I don't think I've ever posted a cable before?


----------



## hardnrg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onform* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the links qib. I was hoping for more british based suppliers of the techflex range though. sorry need to be a bit clearer._

 

Farnell
 if you spend over £20 total, you get free shipping... so have a browse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 otherwise it's like 7 quid shipping or something ridiculous... there are some decent Neutrik and Amphenol connectors

Canford

KustomPCs

 depending on what else I'm buying, these are the places that I get nylon braided sleeving from...


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatman711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are is my set of sr225s with Kimber tcss in clear insulation._

 

Nice! You were able to track down the clear teflon version I see. My Vampire 20G is still on the reel, I haven't had the chance to make an actual cable with it yet, but it seemed pretty stiff when I was checking it out. I'll have to see how it feels when its off and braided together. I'd agree that neither is for the faint of heart on a headphone cable.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Made a pair of interconnects using some UP-OCC 22ga I bought from Nate.... I don't think I've ever posted a cable before?_

 

Great work Pars! You'll have to join us here more often


----------



## FallenAngel

I just finished my first Grado recable on my SR-225.

 The cable is XLO 26awg solid-core 6N 99.9999% pure copper in Teflon. It sounds wonderful, and I love the "pretty-in-pink" look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (it's actually violet, but who cares).

 The 1/4" plug is by Yarbo (same as my favorite RCA), it's the only 1/4" plug I found that actually uses Teflon dielectric, all the rest are hard plastic and not nearly as nice.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just finished my first Grado recable on my SR-225.

 The cable is XLO 26awg solid-core 6N 99.9999% pure copper in Teflon. It sounds wonderful, and I love the "pretty-in-pink" look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (it's actually violet, but who cares).

 The 1/4" plug is by Yarbo (same as my favorite RCA), it's the only 1/4" plug I found that actually uses Teflon dielectric, all the rest are hard plastic and not nearly as nice.



_

 

i like that cable...is it stiff or easy to bend? sometimes the thinner cables tend to be the stiffest...

 i'm thinking about re-cabling my sr-60 to make them more portable-friendly (yeah yeah, i know some of you are wondering why the sr-60...but it's one of my favorite all-time headphones)...while i won't spend a lot for the cable. it's nice to see how they might look with a thin cable...


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i like that cable...is it stiff or easy to bend? sometimes the thinner cables tend to be the stiffest...

 i'm thinking about re-cabling my sr-60 to make them more portable-friendly (yeah yeah, i know some of you are wondering why the sr-60...but it's one of my favorite all-time headphones)...while i won't spend a lot for the cable. it's nice to see how they might look with a thin cable..._

 

The cable is EXTREMELY thin and flexible, in fact it's so small that it's scary. Only after building it did I learn this. Next recable job, I'm opting for some tubing over it. I'm getting some nice cotton tubing that should be able to slip over this width of cable and then perhaps some nylon over it. It's very thin and if treated wrong, I'm afraid it'll break. It does sound wonderful though, a nice addition of detail over stock.

 For SR60, I would recommend just going with SPC, cant' be beat for $10 total cost


----------



## Lil' Knight

Just make a p-to-s adapter and an extent cable for my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 .. beside my Jena-recabled KSC35.


----------



## arkadi4

Hello Everyone,

 here is my CAT5 interconnect


----------



## AgentXXL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrMajestic2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Something I whipped together while preparing to recable my DT770s_

 

Mind if I ask what you are going to use to recable your DT770s? I have a pair of DT770 Pro/250 ohm cans with the factory coiled cord that I MUST change. I can't stand the coiled cords, even though I've lived with it for almost 1.5 years now.


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AgentXXL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mind if I ask what you are going to use to recable your DT770s? I have a pair of DT770 Pro/250 ohm cans with the factory coiled cord that I MUST change. I can't stand the coiled cords, even though I've lived with it for almost 1.5 years now._

 

I used Gothams GAC-4 for that. If I would do it again, and I will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would use the thinner Canare star-quad and maybe even go dual entry. The Gotham for single entry is too thick.


----------



## Nugwin

will recabling sennheiser hd555's do any good?


----------



## agutt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ProFingerSk8er* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1 foot silver IC
 24gaug 99.99% silver wire













 ^picture taken with techflex, final IC covered in nylon







_

 


 BEAUTIFUL CABLES! So beautiful that i just ordered the parts to make them. They will match the Millett that I have almost completed very nicely!

 Much Props!


----------



## cyberspyder

I need to get some of those LOK plugs...the matte black finish on them looks spectacular!


----------



## agutt

mine come on Wednesday!


----------



## kejar31

Here are some pics of my first recable job that I did on my Sextetts.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_


_

 

Can anyone tell me how to braid this ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I've tried to look and ask here thousand times but received no help


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone tell me how to braid this ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I've tried to look and ask here thousand times but received no help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Try this
Braids


----------



## Fungi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone tell me how to braid this ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I've tried to look and ask here thousand times but received no help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's fairly obvious from the wires, just take the wire on the edge and weave it under/over/etc. Just follow that picture.


----------



## Punnisher

3 Newest lods. Left is solid silver and others are silver plated copper.


----------



## FallenAngel

Very cool looking LOD _Punnisher_, great minimalist approach.

 Here is an _updated_ version of my Grado SR225 - recabled in solid 26awg XLO 99.9999% ultra pure copper in teflon, nylon multi-filament sleeving and Neutrik 1/4" plug. After having this wire bare for a bit, it's easy to see that there are practical reasons not to do so, lesson learned.

 Leather headband courtesy of Jeremy @ HeadCoverage (Fatman711@Head-Fi)
 Now I'm just waiting on one of their Mahogay wood Grado cups to be finished and I'm all set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will post photo of final full mod


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hayduke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try this
Braids_

 

I've been asking the same question as Lil' Knight some time ago... and got similar vague answers. That linked site doesn't have instructions on how to do that exact weave, neither does any other site I ever saw. 

 Ah well, maybe I should do more trial & error.


----------



## Currawong

My first headphone re-cable, a pair of MB Quart 55X's. The wire is some unknown 1.0mm (24AWG?) teflon-coated copper wire I found in an electronics shop and the plug seems to be a Neutrix immitation which was a couple of $$ cheaper. It's a bit stiff for a headphone cable, but was fun making all the same.


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Punnisher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_3 Newest lods. Left is solid silver and others are silver plated copper. http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...rgic/lods3.jpg_

 

Very nice. That's what LODs should look like IMHO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 What connectors are those? Both the ipod doc and the right angle mini phonos.


----------



## Punnisher

They are the slim ipod/zen dock connector and right sngle Neutrik.

 I got the dock connector from Qables and the mini from Markertek.

 Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Punnisher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They are the slim ipod/zen dock connector and right sngle Neutrik.

 I got the dock connector from Qables and the mini from Markertek.

 Thanks for the comment.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks. They look like the dock connectors I got from ridax, but I wasn't sure.

 I like your mini connectors. I bought the switchcraft ones and they are a little big I think. Maybe I will try some Nuetrik next time.

 What sizes shrink tubing is that? The stuff you use on the neutriks, is that 2:1 still or something higher?


----------



## Punnisher

Well it's nothing special really. They come in packs at home depot, in different sizes. Kinda expensive this way, but good temporarily.

 Note that I cut the neutrik strain relief in half, took off the boot and added some heatshrink. It's much smaller and easier to route this way. Plus it looks nicer. The original Neutrik is very long.


----------



## QQQ

Here's my custom "flat" cable for HD 580\600\650. Love that electrostat look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I really have no idea what cable it is. I take it from my friend, who works in studio. Looks like some pro stuff...


----------



## FallenAngel

No AKG is safe in my house! Muahahaha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is my newly acquired AKG K701, unfortunately, I received them badly recabled and slightly scratched up, so here they are after a little help.

 Kimber Kable TCSS-QD (Custom order from Kimber, it's their in-house braided TCSS 4x); thanks _fatman711_! The 1/4" connector is by far my best! It's Yarbo GY-635G and it is one of the only 1/4" that uses Teflon dielectric; awesome connector and worth the cost!





 Up next is the AKG K501. I got these with a stock cable, and of course that won't do. It was recabled with braided Canare StarQuad for a nicer look and what I will call "better geometry". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Terminated with Neutrik NYS231, these are for my girlfriend as work headphones and they sound pretty damn nice now.





 The only one untouched is my new pair of AKG K240 Sextett EP, but that's only because they're so uncomfortable, I can't deal with them. Just they wait until new pads, then they'll have their turn.


----------



## tomb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *I-Love-Music* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Learned a lot._

 

Yes. You learned how to exceed the 50-post threshold for selling items by spamming a bunch of DIY threads.


----------



## dfkt

Reported as spam.


----------



## FallenAngel

To go along with my newly modified AV-710, I needed a Mini-RCA cable so here is my latest creation. It's 6' long, and like the rest of my personal interconnects, it's made of 18AWG solid core Cardas enamel wire in 18AWG Teflon with Yarbo RCA (the best I've ever found, Teflon dielectric and pure copper signal pin).

 Needless to say, it sounds absolutely fantastic!


----------



## labmat

This is my first re-cable; not nearly as clean as I would like but it turned out alright. I used a 3.5mm Switchcraft right angle plug, Canare Starquad cable, Blue TechFlex & clear heatshrink.


----------



## jonjon0nline

^Looks good! Did you notice a difference with the Starquad?


----------



## labmat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonjon0nline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^Looks good! Did you notice a difference with the Starquad?_

 

The only listening I've done so far was just a test to make sure the phones still worked. The one thing that I did notice right away is the techflex is very noisy; I can hear it rubbing on my clothing when listening to soft music.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *labmat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only listening I've done so far was just a test to make sure the phones still worked. The one thing that I did notice right away is the techflex is very noisy; I can hear it rubbing on my clothing when listening to soft music._

 

Microphonics can be a problem with certain types of techflex on headphone cables. If it annoys you to the point of rebuilding it, I'd recommend trying Techflex Nylon Multifilament.


----------



## Pars

The nylon only comes in black? At least that was what I thought I saw?


----------



## n_maher

I've only seen black nylon multifilament and unfortunately while it's less microphonic than FLEXO PET type sleeving it can still be pretty noisy.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I've only been able to find black at the usual places.


----------



## apatN

I've got a small question not worth of making a new topic. I found some 'Van Damme' Starquad on the webs. Would this be the same or comparable to Canare Starquad? Here is the link


----------



## ericj

Here's a picture of the business end of the Koss ESP-950 to Stax adapter cable i made for Faust2D: 






 I used copper fittings and a WPI plug. And an ESP-950 extension cord. This allows F2D to plug his ESP-950 into a Stax amp. 

 Construction details here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/4310879-post7010.html


----------



## Phenic

My new cables.


----------



## J.D.N

Very nice phenic, would you mind listing parts?


----------



## vixr

yes...please list parts.


----------



## FallenAngel

Another addition to feed the addiction: Ultrasone Proline 750 recabled with Kimber Kable TCSS-QD for the office to go along with the CK-III.

 Like the guy said, there definitely IS something about these Ultrasones. They sound pretty nice, especially for a closed headphone. The bass is a little different sounding, kind of rumbling over hard-hitting.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Just finished some stuffs:






 Mini-to-mini IC with 12-conductors:











 Mini-to-mini 8-conductors 











 Jena LOD:


----------



## Nicolas2305

Wow, nice cables! It proves that you don't absolutely need braided sleeving to have an overall nice look.


----------



## Phenic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.D.N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice phenic, would you mind listing parts?_

 

Cheap NYS352 Neutriks with stickers pasted on them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sleeving I found locally (Asia) in a small shop, didn't bother to ask who manufactures them and using my own conductors. Just sent them out for some other head-fiers to try.


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Phenic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cheap NYS352 Neutriks with stickers pasted on them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sleeving I found locally (Asia) in a small shop, didn't bother to ask who manufactures them and using my own conductors. Just sent them out for some other head-fiers to try._

 

The sleeving looks very much like Viablues:
ViaBlue™ Accessoires


----------



## juniperlater

Nothing special - just something to rock my cd player with:


----------



## knights

how can i make my own LOD for ipod? any link?


----------



## J.D.N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrMajestic2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The sleeving looks very much like Viablues:
ViaBlue™ Accessoires_

 

Very nice, and what a surprise, can't get it in the UK!


----------



## bego2

little of my diy cables.

 computer to amp, the cable is tasker c124...

http://img.w3dizajn.net/images/P1000387hg1l.jpg

 amp to amp for sub 
http://img.w3dizajn.net/images/P10001466rke.jpg
http://img.w3dizajn.net/images/P1000150ng8w.jpg

 amp for sub to sub (cat5)
http://img.w3dizajn.net/images/P10000765s5x.jpg

 and power cable for cmoy (still not done)
http://img.w3dizajn.net/images/P1000755jbs2.jpg


----------



## ~n00beR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.D.N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice, and what a surprise, can't get it in the UK!_

 


 You can get Viablue stuff in the UK via the Scottish outlet

ViaBlue™ Schottland Großbritannien

 Direct Link Mowgan Audio


----------



## yukihiro

where do you guys get the teflon, etc covers? i'm trying to find out so i can do some work on my sr-80's ):


----------



## QQQ

LOD build from usb charger.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Just finished some ICs in the spare time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still need to practice with the glue gun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 Mini-to-mini with 6-conductors Jena 22g.










 An iMod dock for my diyMOD.











 LOD for my friends, using 6-conductors, damn difficult to solder to the pins


----------



## Steve The Egg

Made a thread. Please delete.


----------



## patton713MW

Looks great Lil Knight! Out of curiosity, what cable did you use on that 6 conductor braid LOD?


----------



## Lil' Knight

I use the silver-plated copper wires, got from eBay. It's 30awg


----------



## patton713MW

Do you have the ebay store where you got it, or was it a one time thing?


----------



## fatman711

search for navships on ebay. Many people go to him for silver plated copper wire.


----------



## patton713MW

Hmm... I searched for his user name, and did a general search for navships, and nothing came up.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *patton713MW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm... I searched for his user name, and did a general search for navships, and nothing came up._

 

navships has a domain that links to his eBay store. JOHNSWIRESHOP.COM.


----------



## patton713MW

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *patton713MW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you have the ebay store where you got it, or was it a one time thing?_

 

Yeah, got it from the seller navship from ebay.
 Look like that he's on his business until July 1.


----------



## deeplove

Lil' Knight...

 Yo, nice job. Just like I mentioned on the PM, you're doing a great job. I've only seen you get better from your can recable and these LODs and minis. I've noticed these things from you, Punisher and others. I really enjoy it and it just makes me feel that I can also do this and enjoy it.

 I'm really learning a lot from the site but also from you guys that just make great threads and try to teach while learning. I'm grateful.

 I will start off with those Minis to get my feet wet but will do an LOD soon. I've been reading Punishers post on the DIY LOD and I keep replaying it in my head over and over. So it's starting to sink.

 Question....

 I'm going to pull the trigger on Canare but there are 2 wires I'm eyeing. Star Quad but then they have the one with just a blue and white cable with the outer thingy. The 2 conductor L2t2s. Would that be enough to start off with as far as making simple LODs, Minis and such? 

 If I'm right, and I hope you guys correct me... Blue and White would be signal then the outer braid would be ground. That would be stereo?

 Anywho, just to stay on topic...Good job Knight. inspiration.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deeplove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lil' Knight...

 Yo, nice job. Just like I mentioned on the PM, you're doing a great job. I've only seen you get better from your can recable and these LODs and minis. I've noticed these things from you, Punisher and others. I really enjoy it and it just makes me feel that I can also do this and enjoy it.

 I'm really learning a lot from the site but also from you guys that just make great threads and try to teach while learning. I'm grateful.

 I will start off with those Minis to get my feet wet but will do an LOD soon. I've been reading Punishers post on the DIY LOD and I keep replaying it in my head over and over. So it's starting to sink._

 

Thanks for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Making cables is a real fun (although I can't use all the stuffs I made LOL),especially when your first cable sounds nice, fantastic feeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Practice makes perfect. I've gained many experiences here from fellow Head-fiers, especially Steve, who gave me vast advice and help about making ICs. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deeplove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I'm right, and I hope you guys correct me... Blue and White would be signal then the outer braid would be ground. That would be stereo?_

 

Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And good luck on your first cables, let us know how beautiful your cables are


----------



## breakfastchef

Just finished assembling two Homegrown Audio (HGA) RCA 1.0m interconnect kits. The braided wires are 22 AWG; pure silver (clear coated) for signal and two copper (red and blue) as ground returns.

 Total assembly time between 1-2 hours. Everything was included in the kits including silver solder. I found that silver solder flows best at a higher soldering iron temperatures than regular lead-based solder.


----------



## fuzzypinkunicorns666

Nothing fancy here... just a 3.5mm interconnect made from an old xbox controller's cable and some plugs I got at parts express. Sounds fine to me.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *breakfastchef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just finished assembling two Homegrown Audio (HGA) RCA 1.0m interconnect kits. The braided wires are 22 AWG; pure silver (clear coated) for signal and two copper (red and blue) as ground returns.
_

 

The solid silver from HWA looks really cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like it's polished


----------



## Tokenganjaclan

Made this last night!! 
 Nothing fancy!!!

 Canare mini quad, Neutrik 3.5 mm plug, Some 3:1 heatshrink,and flexopet.


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tokenganjaclan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Made this last night!! 
 Nothing fancy!!!

 Canare mini quad, Neutrik 3.5 mm plug, Some 3:1 heatshrink,and flexopet.




_

 

How did you do that Y? Do you have an image of just that section or a larger version of the thumbnail you posted?


----------



## cyberspyder

I believe he seperated the quad into two twisted pairs, then put the shrink over that, found a triangular object to hold the y down while heat up the joint to produce the 'Y' shape.


----------



## Hayduke

The heat shrink tubing looks molded. It looks very nice. I just wanted to see a better view of it


----------



## J.D.N

You can create that effect by clamping the heatshrink with a pair of pliers when you heat it. There might also be some additional tubing under there. Very nice clean work!


----------



## Tokenganjaclan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hayduke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How did you do that Y? Do you have an image of just that section or a larger version of the thumbnail you posted?_

 

Like the other guy was saying. All I used was 1/4 inch self sticking heatshrink and used a pair of needlenose to hold it in place while shrinking. You have to use self stick tho 3:1 regular heat shrink won't work.
 Once the shrink shrinks it will bond to itself. What I do is cut a piece about an inch long hold it with the needlenose shrink it, then use another piece thats a tad longer and go over top of the first one. Makes it nice and tight and sturdy.
 You can do it only one time and it works fine but I like it nice and solid.


----------



## Hayduke

ahhh use the adhesive shrink tube! Why didn't I think of that? lol
 Very nice finished result. I just couldn't think of how you did it. It had occured to me that you clamped it somehow, but I didn't what made it stick together. I never use the adhesive shrink tube so that never occurred to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing the technique. That's why I love this forum


----------



## UglyJoe

Latest cable I've done recently...


----------



## alvin1118

one short post all cables that i have DIY-ed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*MOGAMI RCA IC:*





_*MOGAMI Digital Coaxial:*_





_*Ipod LOD*_ (Blue: Cardas; Black: MOGAMI)





_*Mini <-> Mini*_ (MOGAMI)





_*Sennheiser HD650 Cardas*_


----------



## The Monkey

functional.


----------



## -=Germania=-

Alvin, what Senn plugs are those?


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Alvin, what Senn plugs are those?_

 

They appear to have been simply cut off of a stock cable, i.e. how we all used to do it before the Cardas Senn connectors became available.


----------



## alvin1118

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They appear to have been simply cut off of a stock cable, i.e. how we all used to do it before the Cardas Senn connectors became available._

 

yes,they are the stock connectors >"<


----------



## Tokenganjaclan

Headphone cables? Yeah I make them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Introducing my " Snake" line. I figured since someone already used the " Dragon" name I'd have to come up with something else. Just gotta find names for each? Black Mamba is for sure on the Mogami Neglex. The sucker was a pain to add a mini to that thick a** cable.


----------



## ingwe

Here's my first stab at an Apogee Duet line-out cable.






 Plain old canare star-quad, neutrik rca's and radioshack D-15HD.


----------



## Hoppergrass

i've just made my first couple of cables (will post pics later) and am wondering where to get an iPod dock connector so i can make a mini to dock cable. also, place i've bought techflex doesn't have dark blue as a color option. any suggestions on a place that will have it?


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hoppergrass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i've just made my first couple of cables (will post pics later) and am wondering where to get an iPod dock connector so i can make a mini to dock cable. also, place i've bought techflex doesn't have dark blue as a color option. any suggestions on a place that will have it?_

 

Dock connectors:
 Ridax (I order from here)
iPod/iPhone Dock Connector ordering
 Wables (never ordered from here, but I'm sure they are good too)
Qables | High Quality Custom Made Qables

 Wirecare.com seems to have the best seleciton of Techflex
https://www.wirecare.com/wc_product_company.asp
 specifically for the PET stuff:
https://www.wirecare.com/products.as...TN&prodline=ES
 There is blue available there.


----------



## CLock3

Here's some pictures I took of my most recent cable. It's a cable I made for my Q40s which I will have on Sunday. I also made the iPod LOD. The amp is a cmoy I built as well. I know this is the cable pic thread, but I figured I would do some group shots, haha. I also threw in my new marshmallows that I got earlier this week for the heck of it.
 Cable specs:
 LOD:
 -Switchcraft 3.5mm Stereo Plug with Black Handle and Gold Plug
 -iPod dock connector from Qables.
 -Canare Mini Star-Quad
 -Flexo Nylon Multifilament Braided Sleeving

 Q40 Cable:
 -3.5mm threaded mini jack enclosed using cable strain relief boot and heat shrink.
 -RadioShack Gold Series 3.5mm plug covered with heat shrink. (Would have preferred to use another Switchcraft 35HD on this, but I did this at a later point and the cost with shipping was too much for a single plug.)
 -Canare Mini Star-Quad
 -Flexo Nylon Multifilament Braided Sleeving

 Pics:


----------



## CLock3

{double post}


----------



## dfkt

Take that, pretty cables!

 Scraped-off stock earbud connectors, ~1cm Cordial Quad cable, WBT silver solder, heatshrink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 Oh yes... my placebo gland tells me it sounds even better than that overpriced piece of junk Qables Silvercab I got.


----------



## jordanross

Nice macro shots CLock3!

 Those look great...


----------



## CLock3

Thanks man. And to think I'm just using a point and shoot digital camera. It's my trusty 7.1mp Canon PowerShot SD750 I got a couple years ago. I love the thing. One of the best purchases I've made, haha. You can get some really good shots with it when using the manual mode and setting it up right.


----------



## Hoppergrass

my first ever build. silver mini to mini using oxygen free copper as the ground. neutrik plugs.


----------



## Hoppergrass

second and third builds. 22gauge silver mini to rca. and OFC mini-mini


----------



## Hoppergrass

most recent build. OFC rca-rca.


----------



## jordanross

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CLock3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks man. And to think I'm just using a point and shoot digital camera. It's my trusty 7.1mp Canon PowerShot SD750 I got a couple years ago. I love the thing. One of the best purchases I've made, haha. You can get some really good shots with it when using the manual mode and setting it up right._

 

That is a great camera I shoot with a Canon Rebel Xti, but the SD750 is an amazing camera for it's size it would be my next choice in consumer cameras. My dad has an SD750.


----------



## ingwe

Nice work hopper...


----------



## ingwe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Take that, pretty cables!Scraped-off stock earbud connectors, ~1cm Cordial Quad cable, WBT silver solder, heatshrink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 

* As the snow flies...
 On a cold and gray vienna mornin
 A poor little diy is born
 In the ghetto...

* --With apologies to Elvis


----------



## dfkt

Hehehe, that cable sure has a great... character.


----------



## CLock3

nice cables hoppergrass. I like those connectors on the RCA cables. What's the brand on them, LOK?


----------



## funch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CLock3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice cables hoppergrass. I like those connectors on the RCA cables. What's the brand on them, LOK?_

 


 Allow me to intrude. You can get them here:
Homegrown Audio Co. | pure silver audio cables - Products - RCA Connectors


----------



## Hoppergrass

that's correct. they are from homegrown audio. but i wouldn't mind seeing where other people get their parts. i'm having trouble finding other connectors of a similar price range. all i seem to be able to find on the net are cheap RCAs and expensive ones like eichmanns and wbts


----------



## CLock3

those are pretty slick. a bit on the pricey side, but slick nonetheless, haha.


----------



## funch

Hoppergrass - I've been looking at those particular LOK connectors and was curious about your opinion of them. Also, would it be possible for you to post a closeup pic of one of them with the outer sleeve unscrewed? I'm curious how the ground wire is connected.


----------



## Hoppergrass

well, i can't give a lot of comparison since i've only built 4 cables in my entire life, but they were a bit more difficult to work with than the minis that have the regular looking connection points inside. the LOK RCAs look just like all of the pricey RCAs on the inside as far as design goes. mine are the silver performance series (the $9 ones). and i found that you definitely need to solder the ground first because it is difficult to get to if the signal wire is in the way. out of the two cables that i made with them, a total of six RCA connectors, i had trouble getting two of them to stick. I THINK i finally figured out what my problem was...i was heating the wire and then applying solder and just couldn't get it to stick well to the silver plating. I THINK that once i made a point to heat the wire AND the plug surface i got it to stick just fine and haven't had any problems with them coming loose at all. i will add that the silver ones look great in person. the black ones look great everywhere but i didn't expect to like the look of the silver ones the way i do.


----------



## funch

Thanks. That was very helpful. As far as soldering the ground wire to a heavy connector, I find it helpful to tin the wire first, then tin the connector with a good bit of solder and make sure that it flows well. That way, I know that the connector is heated enough. Then I solder the ground wire to it right away while it's still warm.

 BTW, your cables look great.


----------



## John E Woven

Hi guys














 18awg copper wire, vampire plug. Sounds amazing.


----------



## Lil' Knight

What kind of wire is that?
 Look pretty stiff


----------



## -=Germania=-

^looks like speaker wire


----------



## Hoppergrass

for those of you that have made iPod LODs, where did you learn which pins to solder to? i'm interested in making my own but i'm not sure where to start. thanks


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hoppergrass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_for those of you that have made iPod LODs, where did you learn which pins to solder to? i'm interested in making my own but i'm not sure where to start. thanks_

 

Search 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I use Google - came across iPod Linux and pinouts.ru

Apple iPod dock interface pinout and signals @ pinouts.ru


----------



## barqy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John E Woven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi guys

 [ig]http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/7543/dsc00001jr8.jpg[/img]
 [ig]http://img65.imageshack.us/img65/3156/dsc00002ew5.jpg[/img]
 [ig]http://img78.imageshack.us/img78/5008/dsc00003wj1.jpg[/img]

 18awg copper wire, vampire plug. Sounds amazing._

 


 Cool sheets!

 is it really heavy?

 18awg seems huge for recabling


----------



## barqy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^looks like speaker wire_

 



 18awg copper wire, vampire plug. Sounds amazing


----------



## John E Woven

It's not very heavy; Much lighter than I expected. It's a little stiff, but not enough to bother me. 

 Yea, 18awg speaker. It's rather large. Had a whole lot of fun trying to push it into the housing, through the rubber strain relief bit.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John E Woven* 
_Yea, 18awg speaker. It's rather large. Had a whole lot of fun trying to push it into the housing, through the rubber strain relief bit._

 

I think they were asking about the brand of the wire.


----------



## John E Woven

Oh

 I'd tell you if I knew, but I don't. I do know it's decently made, decently flexable, and very, very, very reasonably priced; This whole cable, plus the cryo treatment and the plug, cost less than $15.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John E Woven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh

 I'd tell you if I knew, but I don't. I do know it's decently made, decently flexable, and very, very, very reasonably priced; This whole cable, plus the cryo treatment and the plug, cost less than $15._

 

Whatever its brandname, 15$ is a real deal.


----------



## Zodduska

My first head-fi DIY: 




 5-foot TS to RCA interconnect, cheap radioshack parts prototype build to experiment with while I wait for the more expensive parts to arrive.





 the "how to make an interconnect" thread was a huge help, thanks to anyone who contributed their pictures and experiences. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do have one question though.. when making an interconnect like this is it a bad idea to braid them all together SQ wise?? I was thinking of doing a 12 wire braid 22awg teflon spc for the final cable. I just think it looks better but if there would be a large advantage to having two 6 wire cables I will go that route.


----------



## Hoppergrass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Search 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use Google - came across iPod Linux and pinouts.ru

Apple iPod dock interface pinout and signals @ pinouts.ru_

 

i did search. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even search youtube hoping for a video tutorial. no luck. even this site i can't fully decifer. there are several pins for grounds. how
 do you know which to use? anyone with pics?


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hoppergrass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i did search. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even search youtube hoping for a video tutorial. no luck. even this site i can't fully decifer. there are several pins for grounds. how
 do you know which to use? anyone with pics?_

 

When looking at pin diagrams for iPod docks, all the grounds are the same.


----------



## Hoppergrass

ok. thanks


----------



## Lil' Knight

Just make some ICs in the spare time.
 Vampire 20g and 24g Stranded pure silver.


----------



## Bonthouse

Kudos! Those cables are amazing!


----------



## ruZZ.il

nuu but how do they sound???


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ruZZ.il* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nuu but how do they sound??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Too bad


----------



## apatN

You're joking right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those cables look phenomenal, very nice.. Would be a shame if they didn't sound good.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## dfkt

.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're joking right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those cables look phenomenal, very nice.. Would be a shame if they didn't sound good._

 

Nice cables always make me "feel" that they sound good.

 lol


----------



## Ech0




----------



## Lil' Knight

The cable looks very neat.
 Is that plug Canare 1/4"?
 Any idea on using TechFlex? Is it microphonic much?


----------



## Ech0

Yea, the plug is a Canare F-16 1/4". 

 Re: The techflex / microphonics, I have to try and make noise w/the cable. At least w/what little experience I've had with it. Maybe the barrel at the y split has something to do w/that? 

 Or, maybe it's because I sit very, very still.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ech0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yea, the plug is a Canare F-16 1/4". 

 Re: The techflex / microphonics, I have to try and make noise w/the cable. At least w/what little experience I've had with it. Maybe the barrel at the y split has something to do w/that? 

 Or, maybe it's because I sit very, very still._

 

I've tried made some cables using the barrel in the y-splitter and it's really microphonic like death. Maybe a dual-wall heatshrink there is enough.

 Did you try nylon multifiament sleeving? I think it'll be better than techflex. I'd use techflex with my IC rather than HP's cables.


----------



## Ech0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* 
_Maybe a dual-wall heatshrink there is enough._

 

Maybe, that's what's helping. After listening for 3 hours I'm not having any issues unless I try to make noise. The plugs (cardas hpsc) are potted w/hot glue too. 

  Quote:


 Did you try nylon multifiament sleeving? 
 

Truth is I screwed up on my order w/wirecare and just went with it once I got the order rather than ordering again (techflex).


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ech0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe, that's what's helping. After listening for 3 hours I'm not having any issues unless I try to make noise. The plugs (cardas hpsc) are potted w/hot glue too. _

 

I wonder if those Cardas connectors have L or R marl ? How can you distinguish which one is L or R ? The colour ?

 And, your Canare plug look very neat. Did you hard-glue it? I always have trouble hard-seal the plug. The only way I can do now is to fill the glue into the hole of the barrel which sometimes look like a mess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is there any way to seal the plug without using that way ?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder if those Cardas connectors have L or R marl ? How can you distinguish which one is L or R ? The colour ?

 And, your Canare plug look very neat. Did you hard-glue it? I always have trouble hard-seal the plug. The only way I can do now is to fill the glue into the hole of the barrel which sometimes look like a mess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is there any way to seal the plug without using that way ?_

 

black is left, red right. Alternatively you could reverse this if you wanted...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You don't necessarily have to completely fill the plug...


----------



## Ech0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder if those Cardas connectors have L or R marl ? How can you distinguish which one is L or R ? The colour ?

 And, your Canare plug look very neat. Did you hard-glue it? I always have trouble hard-seal the plug. The only way I can do now is to fill the glue into the hole of the barrel which sometimes look like a mess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is there any way to seal the plug without using that way ?_

 

I used hot glue gun to fill the cavity, waited for it to dry/cool a bit then packed it gently w/my finger, be careful. Heat shrink, trimmed excess glue w/an exacto knife then second layer of heat shrink. 

 I've read here somewhere that potting the cardas plug w/glue is necessary otherwise I believe shorts can be an issue. Also, I saw a recommendation on TRAudio's ebay listing to use epoxy or hot glue. 

 Just thought of something regarding hot glue sticks. You may be able to cut an appropriately sized piece off of a glue stick, set it on top of the cavity and then melt it w/a hot air gun. This would keep the stringy pieces of glue away. It might work?

 Ech0


----------



## Zodduska

my second and third builds:
















 22awg Teflon coated silver plated copper, these sound great.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 You don't necessarily have to completely fill the plug..._

 

I've seen many DIY cables that the hole of the barrel don't have any glue. How do they do this? Or does that mean that I can still screw the barrel out?


----------



## Ech0

Lil' Knight, If you're talking about the Canare TRS type of plug, I have a 12' extension cable that is not filled w/glue at all. It's fine. There's a crimp on the inside for strain relief. Then I heat shrink over that. And, yes I can still unscrew barrel. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ech0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lil' Knight, If you're talking about the Canare TRS type of plug, I have a 12' extension cable that is not filled w/glue at all. It's fine. There's a crimp on the inside for strain relief. Then I heat shrink over that. And, yes I can still unscrew barrel. Just my 2 cents._

 

Got it


----------



## FallenAngel

Since my RS-1 were re-terminated to balanced before I got them, I decided why not make a cable for the Sennheiser HD650 balanced as well and of course I need an XLR-TRS adapter. Both are made using Stephan Art Equinox Sennheiser cable, Neutrik XLR and Cardas Sennheiser connectors.


----------



## ruZZ.il

Regarding a few posts back:

 As per many recommendations, I tried multifilament nylon instead of the normal techflex for headphone cables I was making. BIG improvement in microphonics.


----------



## Ech0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ruZZ.il* 
_Regarding a few posts back:
 As per many recommendations, I tried multifilament nylon instead of the normal techflex for headphone cables I was making. BIG improvement in microphonics._

 

And as a caution to others to pay closer attention than I did. Order nylon Multifilament NOT Monofilament. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another wirecare.com order placed.....


----------



## wilch

Hey guys, new here... Was searching for a little 3.5 to 3.5mm interconnect when I came across this thread.

 So I decided to build one for myself. It's my first cable, and it actually works really well.

 2x generic plugs, and speaker wire (not exactly spoiled for choice here in Australia). If anyone in Aus knows where I can get better stuff from, please let me know.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Wow, I've never seen someone using O2 Atom with CMOY.
 If you are in Aus, you should PM StevenKelby, a member here. He'll give you helpful advice.


----------



## wilch

Thanks Lil' Knight.

 The O2 is a really bad source. The cmoy makes it "useable".


 I've just been told that the speaker cables were a bad idea, as they're not the correct type to be using for this sort of thing. Oh well, atleast it's better than the cheap and thin 1.5 metre cable I was using before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Phenic

It looks fantastic though. Great job on your first cable!


----------



## ueyteuor

im wondering what type of cable i should work with next..

 can you guys help me out with which one of these 3 are best.. mogami quad, gotham quad, or canare quad..

 haven't had experience with the gotham or canare yet..


----------



## tjumper78




----------



## apatN

Nice work tjumper! I seem to like the white-blue techflex a lot! Or is it green? I'm colour-blind meh, the 2nd picture


----------



## tjumper78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice work tjumper! I seem to like the white-blue techflex a lot! Or is it green? I'm colour-blind meh, the 2nd picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

many people are fooled by that picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 the techflex is carbon colored. the wires inside are white and blue. so under bright lights, it almost looks blue. its quite pretty.


----------



## apatN

So you don't shield them? I like to keep mine shielded though that looks really nice! What cable is it?


----------



## Nick 214

hey Tjumper,

 what do you think of those RCA plugs you used above? PE sells them as "Super RCA plugs" for little $$$... are they any good?

 Thanks

 Nick


----------



## wilch

Well, after reading through the whole thread, I thought I'd give it another go.

 I made a 3.5 to 2.5 mini interconnect, and redid the heat shrink on my first cable after being inspired by some of the amazing cables in this thread.

 I know they're not much, but I'm happy I made them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 2.5 to 3.5 in progress





 all done


----------



## Lil' Knight

Big improvement


----------



## -=Germania=-

Agreed!


----------



## FallenAngel

New Sennheiser cable. I actually made two - one with HD650 connectors, the other with Cardas connectors (long story, person asked for 3m cable, I underestimated wire and after braiding it ended up being 2.2m so I kept that one for myself). They look almost the same. Wire is the new mil-spec SPC I just bought and Oh My GOD! This SPC sounds a lot better than the stuff I usually use (and still have hundreds of feet of).


----------



## apatN

Wow, Fallen you should really clean your floor! And oh, I love that Neutrik 1/4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What SPC did you get? Navships?


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, Fallen you should really clean your floor! And oh, I love that Neutrik 1/4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What SPC did you get? Navships?_

 

Yeah, I really should and do weekly but there is construction/renovation going on in the building so it's really really dirty everywhere. Just having a window open for a few hours results in this kind of thing.

 I used to always buy wire from navships, but I just got a nice deal on a large spool from CIE @ eBay. Great wire, sounds fantastic.


----------



## Tokenganjaclan

Here are Two I just finished not even 10 mins ago. Bad camera=bad pics, and I need to dust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Top one: Canare Mini-Neutrik mini-Coral snake sleeving. ( I found this place local that sells sleeving that is snake skin, it is Super soft nylon)
 2nd: Mogami Neg-Neutrik 1/4-same sleeving
 All cables 1.5 m/5 ft

 The top cable is the same I used for my own Denons just in black as you see from pic # 3

 @ FallenAngel is that heat shrink after your y-split? I see alot of people using that, isn't it stiff??


----------



## apatN

What Mogami is that? It looks really thick to me.


----------



## FallenAngel

Tokenganjaclan: Really thin heatshrink (without glue version), it's quite soft, no problems at all.

 apatN: Looks like Mogami 2534 to me


----------



## Tokenganjaclan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tokenganjaclan: Really thin heatshrink (without glue version), it's quite soft, no problems at all.

 apatN: Looks like Mogami 2534 to me_

 

Cool, I might give it a shot. Correct on the Mogami-It's the standard stuff. A guy wanted the bigger size so I made it up real quick. Nothing fancy but it sounds good and looks nice when on the cans..


----------



## apatN

I though it looked way too thick for 2534. Nice work anyway.


----------



## FallenAngel

People say that their Mini-Mini cables are soft... well lets see your portable cable do this!





 Oh, did I mention it's solid-core 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The wire is 4x 26awg solid-core 99.9999% pure copper in Teflon with a layer of pure unbleached cotton over it. Cable is 1ft long.

 The other cable I built today is a 1m pair of RCA-RCA cables: solid-core 18awg Cardas in pure unbleached cotton tubing with Yarbo copper RCA. In preparation for my new ESI Juli@.


----------



## Ech0

Finally got around to redoing the HD650 cable I had done before w/monofilament.

 I've read that it's suggested to fill the cavity of the Cardas HPSC's w/epoxy or hot glue. The first time using a hot glue gun the glue was stringy and a bit of a pain. The second time I cut a small piece off a hot glue stick and trimmed it to fit on top of the cavity. Then melted it with a hot air gun. Worked better this way.


----------



## gotchaforce

Alright i finished one of my speaker cables after tooling around with different designs for a couple of hours.. now to make the other one. theyre a little over 3/4" thick


----------



## Slaughter

Nice gotchaforce! What are the specs? A power cable and speaker cable are next on my list.

 Here is my first attempt at DIY cables and I am pretty satisfied. Some aspects were harder than I thought and some were easier. Picked up my parts at Redco.

 A pair of 3ft Interconnects w/ shield grounded at one end
 Cable - Mogami W2549 (Awesome cable BTW)
 Termination - Neutrik NYS352
 Sleeve - 1/8" XS100
 Solder - Radio Shack 62/36/2
 Cost - $17 shipped

 *Update - I just listened to these and all I can say is that I am now a believer in cables or maybe not as skeptical. I was using some "directional" Monster Interlink 250 cables that I have had for years and these new cables are more musical, bass goes lower and more full, and vocal/instrument separation is improved.


----------



## apatN

I know. The Mogami 2534 sounded so much better than the cheapo mini-rca I used before. The biggest difference was in the presentation. It 'opened up'. Instead of a wall of sound, nuances appeared.


----------



## MrOldboy

I few questions from a audio nub.

 I recently ordered some audio techica ath-m30s and my only legitimate complaint about them (before using them) is that the cable is very long (11 ft) and uncoiled. So this might be a problem at work for obvious reasons.

 I was thinking I would do this

 1) reterminate the existing cord to around 2-4 inches and end in a female 1/8". or male if thats easier.
 2) either order or make 2 cords (both male-male). One long uncoiled one and one shorted coiled one for work. Maybe I would use the existing 10ft or so of the original cord to make one.

 then I could use one for work and one for home.

 I went through a lot of pages in this thread and couldn't find anything on it.

 Also, about all these ipod-male diy cables I''ve seen posted. What are these? They go into the ipod usb output and output audio as if it was coming from the top headphone output? They seem really useful for me if they are what I think they are.


----------



## cerbie

They *do not* go to the iPod USB connections. The dock connector has pins right off the DAC, only degraded from noise and capacitance along the way to the bottom of the player. This is just wired to a stereo jack to go to a headphone amp. This way, the internal amp is bypassed.


----------



## ingwe

My second/third Apogee Duet breakout cable. Made two of these: one for recording one for play back. They look identical. I kept the total length short (I bought a long firewire cable).

 Wire is 24 guage solid core UPOCC. The Sub-D 9-pin is from RadioShack and this time it has a metal hood. The RCA's are Cardas SRCA.

 Heat shrink from Fry's. Cardas solder from parts express (about a year ago they had a good price, believe it or not).

 The omnipresent glare of my first try (Canare starquad) is gone. I like these cables. I like working with solid core. I had fun making these.

 Now I've got to get to work recording some vinyl and VHS hi-fi.












 I filed down (with dremmel) the sub-d hood's metal lip so its flush with the connector. Unlike my first attempt, these are now solid.


----------



## Pars

Looks good Ingwe!

 Lots of nice looking cables on this page as well.


----------



## John E Woven

Mogami 2534 + hd600 connectors.


----------



## MrMajestic2

Made a balanced cable for my Emu soundcard to my B22 amp. Its Canare star quad in a multifilament sleeve terminated with Neutrik jacks and RCAs.


----------



## John E Woven

Cable by.. Actually, I'd prefer not to say; it's 4x22awg, insulated with ers paper and some form of cotton string in between the strand, twisted very tightly. Not as flexable as I'd like, but the sound, wow. Rich, full, and smooth. Much more critical of bad recordings, but it truely shines with a great recording. 

 And a neutrik np3tb plug. Which is a joy to work with.

 update: Better pictures!


----------



## Hayduke

Looks real nice qusp


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Those are amazingly crystal clear photos, I can ever see your fingerprints on the protective plastic!


----------



## qusp

Thanks for the kind words guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like it too... I also LUV my Nikon; I had seen those fingerprints LOL (especially in the 6MP photo) they magically appeared when I set the white balance and black point in Photoshop. It's nice to know that all those years spent as a graphic designer and compositor didn't go to waste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i'm a chef these days) More to come i'm building some today and tomorrow.


----------



## cerbie

Less "microphonic" and shorter and lighter headphone cable for my AKGs, with tubing from The Chucks Connection. Kind of stiff, using 2 pair from a cat 5e cable...good excuse to try it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
*P.S.S. It's less loud than the stock one, but still quite "microphonic." The shoelace rubs on clothes and table top making noise that is far more muted than the stock cable, but it makes it more often. Removing the shoelace helps only mildly, so it looks like the next try needs to use loosely braided uber-flexible cables, instead of category cheapness.*
 Also, having experimented a bit, I won't be buying Neutrik NYS again (I got Switchcraft and Neutrik connectors). The Switchcraft mini tip connection isn't ideal (post, no hole/hook), but the mini and RCAs are far easier to use, don't seem to get nicked up much from banging around with other connector bits, and connect almost *too* securely. IMO, the shield/ground crimp point is worth the extra cost, all by itself.



 The mini-XLRs are royal PITAs--well designed, but, still, PITAs. I would have loved for them to have a metal rear body. The rear body portion will not go on all the way, as the tabs from the shield insert scrape at it (it has a lip to push the shield insert and female connector end forward, but it cannot be hand-torqued flush), requiring some ugly plier work to bend them around a bit, so that they can fit flush.

 P.S. as you might guess, I don't moonlight as a photographer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## John E Woven

I redid the shrink on my HD600 cable.


----------



## cyberspyder

I just built a simple IC for the FiiO....Neutrik plugs (gifted to me by Pavel-FallenAngel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), heatshrink and some spare Canare Starquad. Found out that I don't really like the Neutrik plugs, as I had to drill the opening to 1/4" to fit the Starquad. The finish also seems to be easily scratched, and due to the smaller size of it, there's very little room to work with. I can now see why Switchcraft commands such a high price for their minis. It's more durable and has a lot more 'heft'...plus looks better...if only I could find a reliable cheap Canadian source......































 Brendan


----------



## John E Woven

Let's take a step back for a second. 

 We've all heard of the 47ohm resistor mod for the Altec Lansing IM716, right? 

 I present to you, the *164* ohm im716.


----------



## Gautama

^^Oi, whats the name of that shielding you used? Techflex?


----------



## cyberspyder

Yes.


----------



## qusp

yes the outer layer on this is 1/8" techflex in 'carbon' flavour which is half black half clear so in the flesh it has a silvery grey kind of.... carbon-like appearance . under this is silk tubing. It is not shielding as such, at least in the electrical sense of the word, although they do make a silvery mylar version which is metalized and can be used as an electronic shield as well as looking great. Unfortunately that is only available in sizes 1/4" and up, so great for rca cables or anything that will be used at home but not so much for portable use; at least thats what I summize from the specs; perhaps it shrinks to a small enough nominal diameter to be used in portable rigs... I guess i'll find out soon. The only type of RF shielding this cable has is 2 grounds, one of which can be a floating shield. Although in this case i'm going to ground it (the second ground wire) just before I fill the mini with epoxy, after i've tested it properly so it can be used with iphone. I just bought some of the mylar and some other type of shielded tubing to try out with the iphone cables so that perhaps they can be used while the phone is on and not just in airplane mode. They will arrive next week sometime. With a decently shielded amp such as anything from headamp or Ray (just to name a couple) there is only mild interference when using the phone and I hope to do away with this entirely by shielding the dock connector and cable properly. I will report back on this.

 happy DIY'ing guys


----------



## widdors

I had to show off my first IC. All stuff I picked up from RatShack, besides the cover which is from ebay.


----------



## ingwe

First braid some 24 gauge Neotech solid core UPOCC, add some shrink wrap, then temporarily hold it together with some Teflon tape...







 Some nylon...






 Terminate with Furutech 1/4" plug, 






 Cardas senn connectors, and Neutrik XLR's...






 And we get...







 Oh yes, headphones. Don't forget the headphones...






 Sounds great out of my Bryston's balanced outputs.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Nice Senn cable ingwe !!!*_

 

Indeed!


----------



## ingwe

Originally Posted by *qusp* 




> *Nice Senn cable ingwe !!!*


 __________________
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks! Actually I'm amazed I got the L/R lengths even on the first try. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm using the same wire to make a replacement E500/530 cable. Everything is assembled except for the 3.5mm jack (should be getting it Wednesday).


----------



## qusp

cool, ingwe,

 let me know how the E500 recable goes, wont that wire be a bit stiff/thick for IEM's? as you can see in my sig they are my portable favorites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 

 Gutsy move BTW I think i'd have to be on some pretty serious smart drugs to attempt an SE530 recable; but still i'm very interested to see how it goes.

 good luck with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit... or are you just making a replacement extension cable for just below the y-split?


----------



## ingwe

^^^
 replacement extension cable--should work fine for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 although the canare f12 is pretty big.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ingwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^^
 replacement extension cable--should work fine for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 although the canare f12 is pretty big. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yep.. big, ugly and a PITA to work with IMHO .....worst solder points ever meh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and did I mention it's UGLY ;>P wire will work fine though. 

 For a mom=ent I thought you were the gutsiest DIYer I knew; opening up the E500/SE530 for a recable

 you have checked that it (the Canare) will actually work in your setup haven't you? canare + mini = oxymoron <-not meant to be condescending ; the canare positively dwarves most portable players and doesn't work with some amp combinations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very durable I would assume though; I've never hung around with one long enough to find out. Switchcraft=best mini in all aspects IMHO


----------



## ingwe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yep.. big, ugly and a PITA to work with IMHO .....worst solder points ever meh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and did I mention it's UGLY ;>P wire will work fine though. _

 

The single-strand wire makes the soldering a bit easier than it would be with stranded. But I agree about the solder points. This time I actually did a good job with it.

 The plug itself actually looks pretty good covered in black heat-shrink; pictures when it's finished.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For a mom=ent I thought you were the gutsiest DIYer I knew; opening up the E500/SE530 for a recable_

 

Well I did re-shape my e5c with a dremel. Now it fits my outer-ear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you have checked that it (the Canare) will actually work in your setup haven't you? canare + mini = oxymoron <-not meant to be condescending ; the canare positively dwarves most portable players and doesn't work with some amp combinations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very durable I would assume though; I've never hung around with one long enough to find out._

 

That's an excellent point. It works with my hornet; it won't work with my iPhone (but I have an adapter for that).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Switchcraft=best mini in all aspects IMHO_

 

I have a bunch of Switchcraft gold right-angle plugs; but I don't want to use those for this application.

 Too bad they don't make an in-line mini-jack. Neutrik seems to be the only game in town. Once they're delivered, I can complete the cable--oh boy!

 I'm also getting my sensaphonics custom e500/530 tips this week. Feels like my birthday!


----------



## cyberspyder

Yeah, I have no idea why they won't do it....the only possible solution would be to get a board mounted mini jack and fit it into a Switchcraft body (and fill it with epoxy)...


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ingwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The plug itself actually looks pretty good covered in black heat-shrink; pictures when it's finished._

 

shouldn't have to cover a plug in heatshrink to mask its 'inner beauty' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


 Well I did re-shape my e5c with a dremel. Now it fits my outer-ear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

WOW!!! 

  Quote:


 That's an excellent point. It works with my hornet; it won't work with my iPhone (but I have an adapter for that). 
 

I use that adapter with my 3G phone and I don't even need to, until I get my pico (obviously I won't be able to use it with an amp; i'll have to use my bluetooth set for calls then, or switch out) its the greatest little thing for not having to take my phone out of my pocket all the time. I usually make ! big playlist each day or two and then play just the ones I feel like.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 I have a bunch of Switchcraft gold right-angle plugs; but I don't want to use those for this application. 
 

Wouldn't sell me a couple would you? the only way I can get a half decent price here in oz is either to order enough to make the massive international shipping fees from markertek etc. worthwhile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they cost me around $20 hear in oz and even more at qables
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll pay you compensation plus shipping here to oZ 

  Quote:


 Too bad they don't make an in-line mini-jack. Neutrik seems to be the only game in town. Once they're delivered, I can complete the cable--oh boy! 
 

Amen to that. As I said in my earlier post; try coating the neutriks with a couple of coats of satin/semi gloss clear. It really adds to the cosmetic appearance and durability of the neutriks. Otherwise they lose their paint in no time ;>(

  Quote:


 I'm also getting my sensaphonics custom e500/530 tips this week. Feels like my birthday! 
 

I'm just about to pull the trigger on those as well; any chance of a review when you do? its always great to here a review from a head-fier


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ingwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Too bad they don't make an in-line mini-jack. Neutrik seems to be the only game in town. Once they're delivered, I can complete the cable--oh boy!_

 

They really need to. I've had a couple of the Neutrik in-line females drop a channel after they've been used for a while, so I stay away from them. Calrad is the most reliable in-line female mini I've been able to find, but I really wish I had more options. Switchcraft, I'm looking at you!


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They really need to. I've had a couple of the Neutrik in-line females drop a channel after they've been used for a while, so I stay away from them. Calrad is the most reliable in-line female mini I've been able to find, but I really wish I had more options. Switchcraft, I'm looking at you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

qusp joins HIGHFLYIN9 in stare at Switchcraft


----------



## ingwe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They really need to. I've had a couple of the Neutrik in-line females drop a channel after they've been used for a while, so I stay away from them. Calrad is the most reliable in-line female mini I've been able to find, but I really wish I had more options. Switchcraft, I'm looking at you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Crap. 

 Thanks for the heads-up though.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ingwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Terminate with Furutech 1/4" plug,_

 

I love that plug. Looks very professional. They're very expensive unfortunately.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love that plug. Looks very professional. They're very expensive unfortunately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

How much did you buy?


----------



## grandenigma1

They can be had for $12ea. Which is still 2x more than the Neutrik plugs but still not all too bad.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Moon Audio has them at fairly nice price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm going to get a pair of Cardas connectors and a Furutech plug from them.


----------



## ingwe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How much did you buy?_

 

I bought two, about 12 bucks each.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Moon Audio has them at fairly nice price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm going to get a pair of Cardas connectors and a Furutech plug from them._

 

I got the Furutech's at http://www.partsconnexion.com


----------



## qusp

yeah those Furutech 1/4 " plugs are sweet looking!! $12 aint too bad really. You've inspired me ingwe I might just build myself a new extension cable for my SE530's of course it could be repurposed for pretty much any phones I ever get so a good investment. Jena wire here I come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I've already got some but only enough for a couple of LOD's might just have to get some stranded cryo silver to go along with it.


----------



## RubberDuk

You guys have inspired me, I need to find a reasonable shop and place an order for some wire, plugs and such. I already practiced braiding on some spare speaker wire I found from my drawer


----------



## FallenAngel

I find the Neutrik NP3X-B and NP3C-B to be nicer in build quality and definitely in looks.


----------



## ingwe

Those sure are perty.


----------



## hegestratos

They're speaker wires, but I thought I'd share anyway. Soldering the thick wires to the IDC connector was more difficult that I thought it would be, but it sure beat stripping 50 individual 28 gauge wires and then trying to get those into the bananas.

 I'll have to pot the IDC connectors up somehow. Anyone have tips? I was thinking of using some plastic tube and filling it up with caulking or resin of some sort.

 Cheers,
 Alfred


----------



## philodox

Interesting, but why?


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting, but why?_

 

it should have VERY low inductance, and looks easy to build


----------



## hegestratos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it should have VERY low inductance, and looks easy to build 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Indeed, low self-inductance is the key. In principle, they are best suited for driving lows, while you'd like to have something with low capacitance for highs. But I'm using them for both, and they seem to perform quite well. In my setup, the difference between these and regular 14-gauge wires is hard to tell - I need a better source. My colleague with his Zanden DAC claims he noticed a tighter bass when he switched.

 As for easy to build, uh, not as easy as you'd think. The IDC connectors are easy to clamp on if you have the right equipment (thankfully, I have access to a lot of that stuff at work). But soldering the thick wires to them was a pain.

 Cheers,
 Alfred


----------



## philodox

Ah, that makes sense. Nice work.


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hegestratos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As for easy to build, uh, not as easy as you'd think. The IDC connectors are easy to clamp on if you have the right equipment (thankfully, I have access to a lot of that stuff at work). But soldering the thick wires to them was a pain._

 

Why not take a few pieces of copper about 1/2"X2.5" and drill a bunch of little holes along its length & cut a "spade" connector into one end? thread the ends of the wire through and solder it all up. it still sounds like a decent bit of work.

 If you want to insulate it you could insulate it with a piece of flexible plastic tubing with a slit cut in it.


----------



## ccontreras

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hegestratos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Indeed, low self-inductance is the key. In principle, they are best suited for driving lows, while you'd like to have something with low capacitance for highs. But I'm using them for both, and they seem to perform quite well. In my setup, the difference between these and regular 14-gauge wires is hard to tell - I need a better source. My colleague with his Zanden DAC claims he noticed a tighter bass when he switched.

 As for easy to build, uh, not as easy as you'd think. The IDC connectors are easy to clamp on if you have the right equipment (thankfully, I have access to a lot of that stuff at work). But soldering the thick wires to them was a pain.

 Cheers,
 Alfred_

 







 sometimes I don't understand the technicalities, but I like experiments with new things.


----------



## apatN

Those furutech's are hard to find in The Netherlands and therefore quite expensive. I did have the Neutruk NP3X-B which is a nice plug, though very big. I personally like the looks of the Furutech 1/4 better.

 EDIT: Found them http://www.deaudiofabriek.nl/furutech_fp-704. They're 11.5€..


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hegestratos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.iluvatar.eu.org/~dwijn/images/ribbon.jpg_

 

Looks a bit odd. But who cares if you like the sound...


----------



## dfkt

PATA speaker cable looks awesome, maybe even more than a CAT5 speaker cable.

 Who needs overpriced esoteric junk when you can have the really good stuff for (almost) free?


----------



## FallenAngel

Had a chance to grab a pair of HFI-780 because of all of the raving/raging review. I really didn't like them at first, but after a bit discovered why they're so loved... they make crappy MP3s of modern compressed music sound nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I recabled them with the new mil-spec SPC that I bought a huge roll of (love this wire, best SPC I've ever used). Cable is 3m long with Neutrik NP3X-B.





 I must say, they've cleared up quite a bit after the recable and still do make MP3 sound nice. I'm thinking of grabbing another stock pair for a shorter recable and make these my portable cans. Maybe Ed.9 as regular portable is in order.


----------



## bidoux

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ingwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First braid some 24 gauge Neotech solid core UPOCC, add some shrink wrap, then temporarily hold it together with some Teflon tape...
http://www.michaelfrankel.org/balcable/1.jpg
 Some nylon...

http://www.michaelfrankel.org/balcable/2.jpg

 Terminate with Furutech 1/4" plug, 

http://www.michaelfrankel.org/balcable/4.jpg

 Cardas senn connectors, and Neutrik XLR's...
http://www.michaelfrankel.org/balcable/5.jpg

 And we get...

http://www.michaelfrankel.org/balcable/3.jpg


 Oh yes, headphones. Don't forget the headphones...

http://www.michaelfrankel.org/balcable/6.jpg

 Sounds great out of my Bryston's balanced outputs._

 

How do you cable sennheiser in XLR ? What pin do you use?


----------



## Bonthouse

Did ya have to quote the pics..?
 I mean, he really did a great job, but to see all the pics again..


----------



## JamesL

Ingwe, is there any reason why you terminated the senn cables with female-xlr's and used the male-xlr's on the TRS adapter, instead of doing it the other way around?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Balanced?


----------



## JamesL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Balanced?_

 

Um.. That's kind of what I'm saying.
 Balanced headphones are typically terminated with male XLR's.


----------



## Zorander

It is probably for direct connection to DAC/CDPs (most of whose XLR output jacks are male).


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JamesL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Um.. That's kind of what I'm saying.
 Balanced headphones are typically terminated with male XLR's._

 

My wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't see the pics carefully.


----------



## bidoux

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did ya have to quote the pics..?
 I mean, he really did a great job, but to see all the pics again.._

 

Edited, sprry.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The question I was asking it is because with 2 XLR's you have 8 pins and to the sennn ony 4 pins
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bidoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Edited, sprry.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The question I was asking it is because with 2 XLR's you have 8 pins and to the sennn ony 4 pins
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ._

 

Two XLR 3-pin will be 6 pins total and you only use 2 in each connector going to each headphone. Thats 4 in total.


----------



## ingwe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bidoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you cable sennheiser in XLR ? What pin do you use?_

 

MrMajestic2 is correct: I used two xlr 3-pin connectors:

 XLR connecter:
 Pin 1: shield (not applicable for my cable)
 Pin 2: +
 Pin 3: -

 Senn connector:
 Small pin: +
 Large pin: -

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JamesL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ingwe, is there any reason why you terminated the senn cables with female-xlr's and used the male-xlr's on the TRS adapter, instead of doing it the other way around?_

 

Good question. The female-xlr's on the senn cable allow direct connection to the Bryston's (see my sig) male-xlr outputs.

 I was going to terminate the senn cable with a 4-pin xlr (as with a k1000), but decided to do it this way instead (one less adapter). I can always re-terminate if I change my mind later.


----------



## kuzzz

my first diy project
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it took me 6 hours to make..kapton wire is a pain to work with and my solder joints kept breaking
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please tell me what you think


----------



## J.D.N

Looks good. Might be nice to tidy up the exit of the wires from the sheath with some heat shrink and lose the cable tie. 

 How do you think it has affected the sound?


----------



## Lil' Knight

It looks really stiff for an IEM.


----------



## kuzzz

my order went totally wrong so i dont have any heatshrink that will fit. i got some 4mm heatshrink and i tought that whas the size when schrunk down:d and the wire was much thinner then i tought it would be :d and the sleeving is too fat...xD but is was fun to build thats something
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my original cable broke 3 weeks ago so i cant compare but i think the higs have become better (smoother) and the bass has become more refined(les boomy etc).

 yes it quite stiff indeed i whas expecting some more flexible wire but that went wrong..i'm never buying kapton wire again


----------



## FallenAngel

Yesterday, I found a pair of Cardas Sennheiser connectors in my wire box. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So naturally, I made a new cable. As with most of my cables lately, it's the same wonderful SPC that I bought. 10' long, Neutrik NP3C-B, first time using this 1/4", it is a serious plug, very tough, very nice looking and build quality feels fantastic. With the Cardas connectors, I think I'm getting better, it was easier to build and I think looks a little nicer than my last couple.






 Next up is I got my hands on a very worn-down and torn up Headphile SR225. The sleeving was ripped in the middle, taped down with electrical tape, damaged heatshrink, the soldering in the cups was all messed up (sorry Larry, this one was but I have bought 3 of your Darth Beyers which all were wonderful), the plastic cups were damaged a bit and the Grado driver itself was loose in the housing. Whew.

 A few hours of love and these were restored to their former glory and sound wonderful.


----------



## rds

I like that Sennheiser cable FallenAngel. I want to make one like that some day.


----------



## RubberDuk

Nggh. My first attempt didn't go all that well, the Neutrik NP3X-B is *tight*. Wouldn't go over star quad+techflex+heatshrink very well.. Once I get some more supplies I'll give it another try.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RubberDuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nggh. My first attempt didn't go all that well, the Neutrik NP3X-B is *tight*. Wouldn't go over star quad+techflex+heatshrink very well.. Once I get some more supplies I'll give it another try._

 

all the neutriks have really small cable exits; one of the reasons i'm not dead keen on them. you have to drill out the hole to make it larger unless you ared using 24AWG wire or smaller either that or you have to sacrifice the techflex and i'm not keen on that except for stranded wire.


----------



## apatN

Thought I'd share my headphone cable. It's Mogami 2534, Neutrik NP3X-B with carbon techflex and black heatshrink. It's actually the second cable I ever made; pretty happy with the outcome. The first was a mini-rca not worth showing. Just plain Mogami with Neutrik connectors. This cable was meant to be put on my MS-1. I wanted the cable to look stiff and durable. It had to look dark as well. Well, I think I succeeded. Have a look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Overview.





 Y-split.





 That great Neutrik plug and my Y-split.


----------



## bidoux

Some cables, I don't spend money on it so it is cheap.
 mini to mini: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 adaptator: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1/4 to 1/8: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't know why it doesn't work: Here is the link: http://profile.imageshack.us/user/bi...1040560rj0.jpg


----------



## JamesL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thought I'd share my headphone cable. It's Mogami 2534, Neutrik NP3X-B with carbon techflex and black heatshrink. It's actually the second cable I ever made; pretty happy with the outcome. The first was a mini-rca not worth showing. Just plain Mogami with Neutrik connectors. This cable was meant to be put on my MS-1. I wanted the cable to look stiff and durable. It had to look dark as well. Well, I think I succeeded. Have a look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -pictures-_

 

Very nice.
 Does the 2534 ever feel to thick or heavy for a headphone cable? 
 I can't decide if I want the 2534, or the smaller 2893.


----------



## Lil' Knight

the 2534 is fine with fullsize headphone. It's really small.
 2893 is better with portable cans like ksc75.


----------



## nickyboyo

A set of ety er-4 cables i just made this arvo. Silver teflon cable, 63 ohm resistors housed within the jack. They were originally fully covered with heatshrink, but the microphonics were unreal- just a few bits here and there now to keep the cables together. The barrel pins work a treat, i just need to figure out a way to cover/coat the end to make it tidy, at the moment just some nylon mesh tape with hot glue worked in and formed to shape. Great sound, falls nicely between the stock P cable and the P cable with the S adaptor. Overall, very happy with the outcome.


----------



## kostalex

Nickyboyo,

 How did you made these tiny plugs? Would you like to show some close-ups?


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JamesL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice.
 Does the 2534 ever feel to thick or heavy for a headphone cable? 
 I can't decide if I want the 2534, or the smaller 2893._

 

My MS-1s broke down so I don't use the cable but I think it'll work just fine. I wouldn't want anything thicker though, I think this is the limit. What headphone do you want to recable? I wanted a thick cable on my MS-1 but if I ever come around recabling my DT880 I think I'll go with something thinner in diameter.


----------



## nickyboyo

Darn, i knew i should of taken pics as i went along. Basically mate, just 2 connect pins used for joins in aircraft loom's. Luckily one of them comes already at 0.040" which is spot on, unfortunately the other comes in at 0.060", which i turned down by putting the pin in a drill and just carefully turning down against a fine file until i reached 0.050". Then just use a piece of perf board- the one with 2.5mm pitched holes is perfect, i cut out and filed down to shape, then hot glued the pins into place. The best method i could find was just wrapping in nylon/fibregalss tape. If you want i will take some pics showing a few of the steps i took along the way.


----------



## RubberDuk

All right. Since I'll have to go elsewhere to use a drill I put my extension cable aside for now.. but instead I present:
 My first-ever RCA cable. Soldering was much easier than I thought, I've only done very little soldering before and it was closer to ten years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 In fact it was the easiest part imho. There's still lots of room for improvement but it's a start.


----------



## apatN

Is that Neutrik and Viablue sleeving?


----------



## RubberDuk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that Neutrik and Viablue sleeving?_

 

It is indeed


----------



## apatN

Nice. I think I'll give the Viablue Army sleeving a go. Looks nice imo.


----------



## kostalex

Nickyboyo, thank you!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I was only able to find the Viablue in 3/8". Is that the only size they offer?


----------



## RubberDuk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was only able to find the Viablue in 3/8". Is that the only size they offer?_

 

Mine is for 5-17mm cable. So 0.19"-0.66" (whatever that is in fractions)


----------



## apatN

I found that size (5-17mm) as well. Do you think it's a good match for 6mm OD cables?


----------



## adzadz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RubberDuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All right. Since I'll have to go elsewhere to use a drill I put my extension cable aside for now.. but instead I present:
 My first-ever RCA cable. Soldering was much easier than I thought, I've only done very little soldering before and it was closer to ten years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact it was the easiest part imho. There's still lots of room for improvement but it's a start.




_

 

Where did you get that twisted pair from? Struggling to find any decent stuff that isn't per 100m reel. Oh and being in the UK doesn't help.


----------



## cyberspyder

I believe that's just starquad separated and re-twisted.


----------



## RubberDuk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found that size (5-17mm) as well. Do you think it's a good match for 6mm OD cables?_

 

I believe Star Quad's overall diameter is 8.3mm and I think it would've been a bit more comfortable to work with if the sleeve slightly tighter. Not really a problem, just had to pay attention to pull it so it fits over the cable tightly enough. Also the ViaBlue sleeve starts unweaving and coming apart from the ends quite easily.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* 
_I believe that's just starquad separated and re-twisted._

 

Correct.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *adzadz* 
_Where did you get that twisted pair from? Struggling to find any decent stuff that isn't per 100m reel. Oh and being in the UK doesn't help._

 

It's probably as bad or even worse here. I bought my cable from a local audio dealer and paid an arm and a leg for it compared to our fellow DIY'ers across the pond. Damn Americans and their cheap supplies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 If you live in an appropriate location, I bet you could dumpster dive some cat5 cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll probably get that for my future projects, since it's cheap and I'm just getting started with this stuff. Also it's readily available in 5/10/20m pieces.


----------



## apatN

Why don't you get some SPC from navships (ebay)? Really cheap. I plan on using it to recable my DT880s. Btw, I thought Starquad is 6mm. The Mogami I used is also 6mm I think.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found that size (5-17mm) as well. Do you think it's a good match for 6mm OD cables?_

 

5-17mm is a bit too catch-all imho. I believe it matches up to a 3/8" size if comparing it to techflex sizes, in which case it would be a little loose unless you were at least in the 7-8mm size. I've seen the Canare Starquad listed at 6mm FWIW. 

 I really wish they made it in 1/4". That would be perfect for most applications.


----------



## RubberDuk

Well, completed my second-ever cable. I had a nice female plug for it but it turned out to be defective(!). Tried it with a multimeter and the left and right channels conducted into each other in the plug. So I had to use the ugly spare I had.


----------



## Ech0

I use this IR receiver so I can manage my HTPC from a universal remote. It's hooked up to a serial port of a PC. The Sub-D box houses most of the parts w/the IR recevier being housed in the other end which was a little flashlight that I modified.


----------



## wynn

nice cables


----------



## qusp

Hi guys, highflyin in particular I'm wanting to do a recable on a D2000 for a friend but i'm finding it difficult to find any info on it. Some questions.

 1. is there any kind of custom connector that needs to be fabricated (like with senns) do I need to insert a female connector of some kind and then terminate with the appropriate male, or is it a straight soldering job?

 2. does the colour coding on the stock denon wire inside the cable follow any kind of normal standard eg. red=left black=right white=ground?

 3. is there anyone else who sells the Y-splits like the ones at qables?. (i'm getting an order of blank docks from them anyway but shipping from the netherlands takes ages to australia)


----------



## apatN

Nice cables.

 @gusp. 
 1. AFAIK only the Sennheisers use those plugs. 2. Red equals right in most cases (both start with an r, so you won't forget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 3. Not that I know of. FWIW, I believe Qables has got some international distributors..


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi guys, highflyin in particular I'm wanting to do a recable on a D2000 for a friend but i'm finding it difficult to find any info on it. Some questions._

 

Surprisingly (to me at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I have yet to crack open my D2000s for a recable, but I believe it's a direct solder job. In regards to the color wiring, running a signal test with a multimeter should pretty quickly tell you which wire leads where. I've found that manufacturers don't always follow consistent color schemes when wiring up their headphones. If you haven't purchased a multimeter yet, a basic one can be had for about $20.

 As far as the "Y" splits go, really the only other options are to either cover the wire with heatshrink, manufacture a "y" yourself, or try using something called "cable pants". I personally like to cover the area with heatshrink. I take two small pieces to build up where the cables splits into two, then cover the area with 2-3 pieces to smooth things up.


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

I have not made this cable my self but thought it was worth posting here. The cable for LiveWires T1s and is custom made by Steven Kelby. Not the final version but I think it looks great. 

LiveWires T1 Custom Cable - a set on Flickr


----------



## ingwe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RubberDuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_W So I had to use the ugly spare I had.
_

 

Just slip some shrink-wrap over the jack.


----------



## ingwe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ech0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I use this IR receiver so I can manage my HTPC from a universal remote. It's hooked up to a serial port of a PC. The Sub-D box houses most of the parts w/the IR recevier being housed in the other end which was a little flashlight that I modified._

 


 Nice hack!


----------



## adzadz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RubberDuk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 It's probably as bad or even worse here. I bought my cable from a local audio dealer and paid an arm and a leg for it compared to our fellow DIY'ers across the pond. Damn Americans and their cheap supplies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 If you live in an appropriate location, I bet you could dumpster dive some cat5 cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll probably get that for my future projects, since it's cheap and I'm just getting started with this stuff. Also it's readily available in 5/10/20m pieces._

 

I did think about that but wasn't sure it would be "audio grade". You see people twisting up a whole cat5 cable sometimes so I didn't think just one pair would be ok. cat5 is digital so the quality isn't so important I think.


----------



## Ech0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ingwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice hack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks ingwe. I wasn't sure anyone here would appreciate it or not & the picture is crappy. It looks better in real life.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Surprisingly (to me at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I have yet to crack open my D2000s for a recable, but I believe it's a direct solder job. In regards to the color wiring, running a signal test with a multimeter should pretty quickly tell you which wire leads where. I've found that manufacturers don't always follow consistent color schemes when wiring up their headphones. If you haven't purchased a multimeter yet, a basic one can be had for about $20.

 As far as the "Y" splits go, really the only other options are to either cover the wire with heatshrink, manufacture a "y" yourself, or try using something called "cable pants". I personally like to cover the area with heatshrink. I take two small pieces to build up where the cables splits into two, then cover the area with 2-3 pieces to smooth things up._

 

Thanks for the replies guys,

 I already ordered a new multimeter last week, cant find my old one anywhere
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 re: the wiring colours, I was just hoping that headphones followed some sort of standard, unlike the rest of the electronics industry.

 As for the Y-splits I doubt there's a qables distributor in OZ; looks like its qables then. I'm not that keen on the heatshrink method; takes too long. and the result isn't flexible enough IMO it stiffens the junction up too much especially for portable. The recable is for postable use so i'm using 22AWG jena.

 cheers


----------



## philodox

Uber amazing?

 EDIT: Nice cable by the way.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Uber amazing?

 EDIT: Nice cable by the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah dont ask its a long and expensive story


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah dont ask its a long and expensive story_

 

Must be that new invisible wire that's mined by unicorns and is smuggled out of South America by leprechauns


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hayduke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Must be that new invisible wire that's mined by unicorns and is smuggled out of South America by leprechauns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

something like that lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 more soon


----------



## qusp

double post sorry


----------



## chobint

Twisted pair 20 awg solid teflon SPC, $.96
 3/8 poly tubing, $1.96
 Belden tinned copper braid anchored on one side, free from coworker
 Two layers of 1/4" nylon braid, $2.50
 Dayton Audio connectors, $22.00
 Learning to make your first pair of not quite the same length RCA interconnects, pricele...well you know how it goes.






 nothing crazy, but it's super durable and I do like the look of the tinned shield thru the black nylon.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chobint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Twisted pair 20 awg solid teflon SPC, $.96
 3/8 poly tubing, $1.96
 Belden tinned copper braid anchored on one side, free from coworker
 Two layers of 1/4" nylon braid, $2.50
 Dayton Audio connectors, $22.00
 Learning to make your first pair of not quite the same length RCA interconnects, pricele...well you know how it goes.






 nothing crazy, but it's super durable and I do like the look of the tinned shield thru the black nylon._

 

who are you calling crazy?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good work man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well apart from the different lengths;P but as you say the experience is worth its weight in gold. I really like the green heatshrink on black; cool look I like green and black together and yeah I like the look of seeing through the black (or whatever) nylon I actually buy techflex that is a little smaller than the recommended size so I get that effect consistently.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good one man keep it up


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chobint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Twisted pair 20 awg solid teflon SPC, $.96
 3/8 poly tubing, $1.96
 Belden tinned copper braid anchored on one side, free from coworker
 Two layers of 1/4" nylon braid, $2.50
 Dayton Audio connectors, $22.00
 Learning to make your first pair of not quite the same length RCA interconnects, pricele...well you know how it goes.


 nothing crazy, but it's super durable and I do like the look of the tinned shield thru the black nylon._

 

Wow, I really like your cable. I love the green on black, but why two layers of sleeving?

 @ Lil' Knight. You're obsessed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You don't even own a Sennheiser. What cable do you use anyway?


----------



## qusp

yes he does look in his sig. HD-650

 BTW Lil knight I forgot to say nice looking cable on the 650's how do you find using the 22AWG on a headphone cable, Is it as flexible as the jena 22AWG?. Says in your sig that its solely for the dorm but have you left the house with that thing on? LOL. ;P


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes he does look in his sig. HD-650_

 

Doh!


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes he does look in his sig. HD-650

 BTW Lil knight I forgot to say nice looking cable on the 650's how do you find using the 22AWG on a headphone cable, Is it as flexible as the jena 22AWG?. Says in your sig that its solely for the dorm but have you left the house with that thing on? LOL. ;P_

 

Actually it's not as flexible as the Jena. The Jena is the most flexible wire until now I've tried but it's so expensive.

 I'm an international student so I'm in the dorm all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Last week while I was soldering, the fire alarm went off. I was scared to death. Luckily, it was not me lol.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually it's not as flexible as the Jena. The Jena is the most flexible wire until now I've tried but it's so expensive.

 I'm an international student so I'm in the dorm all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Last week while I was soldering, the fire alarm went off. I was scared to death. Luckily, it was not me lol._

 

LOL yeah that solder fumes can sure do funny things to your head
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lucky it wasn't you or the fine from the fire department could've really jacked up the price of your headphone cable. The jena sure is flexible especially for the gauge; hehe you think jena is expensive the wire Above OMG $$$ (3 figures) per metre actually its 3 figures per foot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in a cable; but its great and its even more flexible than jena but of course its 1/2 the size.


----------



## Lil' Knight

I must get rid of that wire lol.


----------



## chobint

lol, well I'm glad you guys like the green. It was the only color available in 3/8" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The second layer of nylon is to cover up any cosmetic flaws in the first layer of nylon and heat shrink.


----------



## apatN

'Flaws'? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where did you get those Dayton connectors? Look pretty nice.


----------



## cyberspyder

Parts Express


----------



## chobint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_'Flaws'? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where did you get those Dayton connectors? Look pretty nice._

 

Ya "someone" burnt a small hole in the first layer of nylon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Small enough to be invisible thru the second layer tho, plus it feels super heavy duty when you hold it. Once I get more time I will consider redoing the nylon for maximum sexiness.

 the jacks are from parts express part#091-1065
091-1270 are also very solid. Both are locking jacks.


----------



## Chris Tch

Does anyone know where to get the clear teflon insulated wire? I don't care if it's copper or silver, but the "smoky" looking clear teflon tubing is really nice.


----------



## JamesL

parts connexion, home grown audio, take five audio, michael percy's audio, just to name a few


----------



## Chris Tch

Thanks. If I wanted to make, say, an 8-wire braid with it, what gauge should I get to make it fairly tight, but not bulgy or anything? I want to make the flat braid mini to stereo RCA.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chris Tch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks. If I wanted to make, say, an 8-wire braid with it, what gauge should I get to make it fairly tight, but not bulgy or anything? I want to make the flat braid mini to stereo RCA._

 

depending on what mini you are using 24AWG-22AWG should be fine 8x22AWG SHOULD fit in a switchcraft but to be safe get the canare. the canares can be a real pain to work with though. switchcraft is superior IMO and I just finished a 6 strand round braid and still had room for techflex so I'd think 8 would be fine without it. it'll be tight but should fit. make sure you start with the mini end though, otherwise it wont because 8 wires may not fit when they are braided, better off soldering them in adding glue for strain relief and then go for it with the braid. 

 hope this helps


----------



## Chris Tch

Thanks a lot. I was thinking of ordering the Neutrik mini/RCA connectors and using 26 gauge wire.
Parts Express:Neutrik NYS231BG 3.5mm Stereo Plug Black w/Gold Plug
 What do you know about this?


----------



## apatN

I worked with the Neutrik 3.5mm. It's kind of small and I also had to drill to make the Mogami (6mm) fit. I can't recall much of working with it. I messed up and didn't use the little holes so can't comment on that. They look too small for the Mogami conductor BTW.
 Other than that, it's a fine plug. Just not really work with thicker cable.


----------



## CarlosGomes

And from Brazil, My mono-to-mono cable, to connect my friends apogee duet to the mixer.
 All parts are brazilian, so no need to post names since u´ll never find it there...
 But the cable is OFC cooper.


----------



## Chris Tch

I sort of wanted it to be a smaller hole so it didn't look like a gaping hole with a couple of strands going in. I'm not planning on using any sleeving over the teflon cords, and will probably be using 4 strands of 26 gauge wire to go into the connectors. Do you think they will fit nicely?


----------



## apatN

Hmm.. I'm not sure about all the gauge things. Conductors or total diameter etc. 
 The diameter of the opening in the Neutrik is 4mm but can easily be driller bigger or filled up with some sleeving/heatshrink. It'll probably be just fine.


----------



## Semifitoldman

Great jobs on the cables!!!


----------



## Chris Tch

Thanks a lot for the information. I'm going to get some clear heatshrink to build up the diameter if I need to, and for strain relief.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Semifitoldman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great jobs on the cables!!!_

 

thanks I really like the clear techflex, its the first time i've used it, it never looked right on my other LOD's but with the translucent coating on the jena and silver wire it works alright. i'm interested in giving this one a good listen because i've read that using a more highly conductive wire for the grounds (6N silver high 80's) as opposed to the signal wires (7N copper low 70's) has a greater effect than the other way around; which is what everyday logic would tell you to do... well me anyway. ALO uses this technique in their super cotton dock and they say its the best combination they have. and stevekelby swears by it. On this one not only have I done that but ive doubled the ratio of ground wires to signal. i'm gonna give it a proper going over later today and see what the fuss is about. theres some great cables on here alright... high end and the more budget varieties; some really great workmanship making the best of what materials are at hand.; I won't go on with that anymore because it could come accross condecending and that is not my intention at all. $$$ doesn't always mean high quality sound and there are some really great examples of hunter gatherer here; you couldn't tell them apart to look at them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cheers


----------



## chobint

great idea for a strain relief

 Cable#2:
 18AWG core RG6, free from a dumpster on campus
 Black nylon techflex, 2.50$
 Clearance RCA jacks, 6.50$















 Well the RG6 was about 10x easier than making cables from scratch, but I'm glad I made the scratch ones. Noise rejection of the RG6 is terrible by comparison (I can tune into the local RnB station around here if I hold the wires in the right position). I assume this is because the shield is the conductor on the RG6, whereas the shield on the twisted pair grounds to source side. I didn't think it would make that much of a diff to be honest. Learn something every day.




 edit:...hrm now that I think of it, does the ground side even have to be connected at both sides for an RG6 connector? I forget if the ground channel is actually needed in signal wires or not


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks I really like the clear techflex, its the first time i've used it, it never looked right on my other LOD's but with the translucent coating on the jena and silver wire it works alright. i'm interested in giving this one a good listen because i've read that using a more highly conductive wire for the grounds (6N silver high 80's) as opposed to the signal wires (7N copper low 70's) has a greater effect than the other way around; which is what everyday logic would tell you to do... well me anyway. ALO uses this technique in their super cotton dock and they say its the best combination they have. and stevekelby swears by it. On this one not only have I done that but ive doubled the ratio of ground wires to signal. i'm gonna give it a proper going over later today and see what the fuss is about. theres some great cables on here alright... high end and the more budget varieties; some really great workmanship making the best of what materials are at hand.; I won't go on with that anymore because it could come accross condecending and that is not my intention at all. $$$ doesn't always mean high quality sound and there are some really great examples of hunter gatherer here; you couldn't tell them apart to look at them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cheers_

 

Nice, I haven't heard of that one yet. So you use copper for signal and silver for ground? I'm kind of anxious about trying silver. Read that it's brighter than copper and that's not what I'm after but this seems interesting. Do post your findings!


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice, I haven't heard of that one yet. So you use copper for signal and silver for ground? I'm kind of anxious about trying silver. Read that it's brighter than copper and that's not what I'm after but this seems interesting. Do post your findings! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Yeah there is actually something to it!! after some more xtended listening I would have to agree with them. this cable was only beat by the UBER expensive Crystal Cable dock which you would expect seeing as its made from 7N %99.99999 silver/gold, is at least ten times the price and is set up in a coaxial config. the cryo copper signal with cryo silver return dock had the best of both worlds; it had the quickness and detail you normally associate with silver, but with that certain lively and ever so slightly euphonic feel of copper. I dont have the science to back this up of course and is all IMO , but maybe it has something to do with there not being any kind of bottleneck stopping the spent or unused electrons from finding their way out of the way of the signal. Perhaps this unused energy can have the effect of clogging up the system so the decay of notes isnt quite what it should be. with the wires the other way around perhaps the signal would get gummed up; getting ever so slightly ahead of itself, having the effect of bloating the bass and muddying the detail and more complex information contained in the soundstage also none of the sibilance that can be associated with silver is apparent. I cant say i've been listening out for this effect with the cables that I have built in the opposite way. I will have to build one again to test it out. Its all rather esoteric this gear isn't it? I found that this cable excelled with live and layered music, conveying the atmosphere and high detail in portisheads NYC live albulm. This is a great test of equipment this album, because seeing as it is recorded live, but using some of the most advanced multitracking techniques and equipement of the time. The song Mysterions is a stand out track in this recording. the copper/silver cable was able to resolve the sparkling detail contained in the fantastic live drumming with complex cymbal parts, never allowing my SE530's to fall behind. At the same time a haunting and textural theramin and voilin passage never once overwhelms the complex swinging back beat and sweet sweet vocal. At this point the soundstage is at its widest and deepest point and the players are located mostly inside my head (i'm using IEM's) but there is no three blobs in the head syndrome here, the players are located with accuracy and consistency; never once drifting one way or the other or losing cohesion with the rest of the orchestra. The cressendo involves the vocal lead, strings, rhodes, electric guitar and sampled/filtered chaos and controlled discombobulation; this is brought together; interacting in a way where the whole is greater than the sum of its parts. All the time maintaining seperation, the players are set in space with unerring accuracy but the sounds interact in a harmonic but not altogether cohesive and often chaotic way. Even separate voices in the crowd at the end could be discerned from each other with ease. A modern masterpiece; allowed free rein with the aid of this cable really F$#ked with my head.LOL. actually it was more involving than simply using the DAC and output stage of my RME, something I had not expected; not as accurate but definitely more moving.

 thats enough for my first cable review (first review actually)I hope my language wasn't too colourful. I know this was a bit off topic but i'm afraid I got carried away
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enough from me back to the cables

 BTW. this test was executed using my iPhone Line out plugged into and bounced through my RME fireface and monitored at 88.2 KHZ through my SE530s. So there will be an element of digital reclocking and a superior output stage involved. The RME IS considered to have a very solid and stable clock; often improving any digital source that is passed through it. the effect in this case should be minimal as there is no clock syncing the analogue input to the analogue output. So if anything, this process should degrade the results somewhat by dithering. I tried to minimize this by oversampling. I could tell that the only thing holding the performance of the cable back was the quite acceptable but not excellent DAC in the iphone, I may just have to build myself a new set of XLR's for my RME


----------



## apatN

Hmm, very interesting. I may want to build one myself using Mogami + silver for ground. Please tell me, how many conductors did you use in total and how many for signal and how many for ground? And why did you choose to use multiple conductors?


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm, very interesting. I may want to build one myself using Mogami + silver for ground. Please tell me, how many conductors did you use in total and how many for signal and how many for ground? And why did you choose to use multiple conductors?_

 

for the one I used in the test its the one I posted above. I used 6 wires in totall 2 x 22AWG jena cryo copper and 4 return/ground wires using 20AWG cryoed high purity silver. in most IC's if there is more than 3 conductors usually they will add more ground wires rather than adding more signal wires. sometimes they will add more strands but the same volume of conductor because it has more surface area but due to having the same mass it also has the same or similar resistance. This thory is called the 'skin effect; where energy has a tendency to stick to traveling along the surface of a wire rather than being dispersed evenly throughout it. I did this to try and test this theory out in the xtreme by providing a MUCH larger pipe for the return leg than the signal leg. in this application it also has the benefit of allowing me to bridge the serial ground channel and the audio ground channel; which is needed for an LOD to work on the iphone and 2G touch. The idea being that hopefully if the waste or negative phase energy has an easier route to ground and out due to the higher conductivity of silver. then maybe that leaves the signal wire more available to do its thing without any residual signal there to 'clog up' the works. As I said I am not an EE and am only going by feel and my ears for this. It does make a certain amount of sense though if you think about it. And I am not the only one playing with this.

 one thing though; i'm not sure whether this would work with just any copper wire. it would have to be very high purity copper 6N or 7N to present any advantage over straight silver wire. jena wire is 'special' we have a special relationship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its probably worth you doing the experiment though to find out for yourself. I'd be keen on hearing what you think. because as always when you make a cable you tend to be byass towards it. I had a healthy amount of skepticism about whether this would work so I figure it evened out in the end.


----------



## JamesL

Silver might have a higher conductivity, (lower resistivity), but the _resistance_ can easily be minimized by increasing the wire gauge of a conductor. Copper has a very low resistivity of around 16.7 nΩm, which is lower even than gold(24nΩM)(gold is primarily used for plating, as it doesn't oxidize, and is more malleable, resulting in better surface contact). If you're speculations are true, jumping to the next wire gauge would have a much more profound effect than using silver wire.

 From what i've read, skin effect affects the linearity of a signal, as higher frequencies(albeit being at unaudible frequencies), tend to ride on the surface of the conductor. 
 It might help to litz braid the signal wire, but I've never seen it done with the ground wire with the effects of the skin effect in mind.

 Like you, I'm no EE major either, and I'm going only by articles I read in my free time.

 Regardless, "hifi cables" aren't heavily rooted in non-theoretical sciences.. so I'm pretty certain none of my above points really have any significant meaning.
 I think it's good that you go by ear.


----------



## apatN

So the best (in this case) is to use copper wire for signal and then a thicker gauge silver wire (or two) for signal?


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JamesL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Silver might have a higher conductivity, (lower resistivity), but the resistance can easily be minimized by increasing the wire gauge of a conductor. Copper has a very low resistivity of around 16.7 nΩm, which is lower even than gold(24nΩM)(gold is primarily used for plating, as it doesn't oxidize, and is more malleable, resulting in better surface contact). If you're speculations are true, jumping to the next wire gauge would have a much more profound effect than using silver wire.

 From what i've read, skin effect affects the linearity of a signal, as higher frequencies(albeit being at unaudible frequencies), tend to ride on the surface of the conductor. 
 It might help to litz braid the signal wire, but I've never seen it done with the ground wire with the effects of the skin effect in mind.

 Like you, I'm no EE major either, and I'm going only by articles I read in my free time.

 Regardless, "hifi cables" aren't heavily rooted in non-theoretical sciences.. so I'm pretty certain none of my above points really have any significant meaning.
 I think it's good that you go by ear._

 

well ive got that covered as well the cable in the tests had multiple grounds of a higher gauge: signal = 22AWG jena copper, ground/return=4 x 20AWG silver. This is all theoretical stuff, i'm just having a bit of fun with the materials at hand. but regardless of how much of my results were subjective; I found it to have a noticeable effect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I doubt that the presence of more/more effective grounds is going to have a negative effect on signal. when it comes to the science involved in this and other theoretical endeavor it is pretty easy to find studies and theories to prove AND disprove anything. That is why i'm not going to attempt to quantify my results here. Are you saying it would be better to braid the silver and copper wires separately? interesting very interesting


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The idea being that hopefully if the waste or negative phase energy has an easier route to ground and out due to the higher conductivity of silver. then maybe that leaves the signal wire more available to do its thing without any residual signal there to 'clog up' the works. As I said I am not an EE and am only going by feel and my ears for this. It does make a certain amount of sense though if you think about it. And I am not the only one playing with this._

 

A tiny little detail that really doesn't matter in the long run...

 The electrons actually travel the other direction. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The signal does flow in the direction you're thinking though. I'm not an EE either (although it was my major before switching to CS), so I can't really explain how that works 

 I'm not sure how that affects your explanation. I'm a bit of a nerd/geek so I always want to know the "why" of things, but something I've learned in my professional experience is, sometimes all that matters is that something works


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hayduke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A tiny little detail that really doesn't matter in the long run...

 The electrons actually travel the other direction. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The signal does flow in the direction you're thinking though. I'm not an EE either (although it was my major before switching to CS), so I can't really explain how that works 

 I'm not sure how that affects your explanation. I'm a bit of a nerd/geek so I always want to know the "why" of things, but something I've learned in my professional experience is, sometimes all that matters is that something works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

so whats the name for a negatively charged electron then? is it gluon or one of those esoteric and elusive type quarks. Ask any of my friends about me and you will find that I too normally am obsessed with knowing the why of things. but in this field sometimes that can actually be more of a hindrance than anything else. that can stop you from being truly creative. besides i'm not here to analyze the music; i'm here to listen to the music


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so whats the name for a negatively charged electron then?_

 

They are called electrons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Electrons have a negative charge. The atom with the missing electron has a net positive charge. The electrons always "flow" towards the positive terminal on a power source. This is actually related to the early research done on electricity and a misunderstanding. Unfortunately, there was already a lot of scientific material written with our current conventional flow method. Sometimes circuits are studied "correctly" using electron flow instead. It can be quite confusing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is a link with some of the background:
Conventional versus electron flow : BASIC CONCEPTS OF ELECTRICITY


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hayduke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They are called electrons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Electrons have a negative charge. The atom with the missing electron has a net positive charge. The electrons always "flow" towards the positive terminal on a power source. This is actually related to the early research done on electricity and a misunderstanding. Unfortunately, there was already a lot of scientific material written with our current conventional flow method. Sometimes circuits are studied "correctly" using electron flow instead. It can be quite confusing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is a link with some of the background:
Conventional versus electron flow : BASIC CONCEPTS OF ELECTRICITY_

 

Doh!! of course I knew that god I can be stoopid sometimes. thanks for the link
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really should read up some more on the 'facts'


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Doh!! of course I knew that god I can be stoopid sometimes. thanks for the link
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since i'm actually building cables for people now I really should read up some more on the 'facts'_

 

nah... we all know different stuff. For example, you make cables that look a lot nicer then mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that site is pretty good at providing a solid foundation in electronics fundamentals. It's not an EE degree, but it's as much as many of us ever need or want to know


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hayduke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nah... we all know different stuff. For example, you make cables that look a lot nicer then mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that site is pretty good at providing a solid foundation in electronics fundamentals. It's not an EE degree, but it's as much as many of us ever need or want to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

cool thanks man
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do my best.

 My interests before this were rooted in the more theoretical sciences so it gels pretty well.

 back to cables; no pics as yet, but I just got my box of silver bullets today so I can see if I can fit a decent cap inside each one, rather than just using the HIQ blackgates maybe a 2.2uf or 3.3uf mundorf silver/gold/oil I dunno I'll have to have a look on the mundorf site and see if they'll fit.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hayduke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nah... we all know different stuff. For example, you make cables that look a lot nicer then mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

how do you know they don't sound better too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 just jokes who knows; likely they sound better to you and mine sound better to me


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how do you know they don't sound better too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 just jokes who knows; likely they sound better to you and mine sound better to me_

 

They just might sound better! In fact, they probably do!
 I think at this level though, we're talking about very small improvements. Some will argue the changes are inaudible, but I suspect that would depend on the ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My cables aren't bad. I use SPC from navships and Switchcraft connectors usually (sometimes I've used Radio Shack because I can get those local). I use a eutectic Kester solder. I'm a heavy flux user (and the accompanying large amounts of alcohol to clean it hehe) and I know how to solder (worked in electronics manufacturing for many years). The biggest asthetic difference is I have yet to order any techflex and my shrink tube color choices are limited to black or black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They sound OK to me, but my frame of reference is pretty limited. I've always been "into" music, but I didn't appreciate high quality gear until I bought my HD580s. Now I've built a few amps and several cables, but I have nowhere near the experience as a lot of members here.


----------



## Zorander

Is it okay if you guys carry on this conversation in a separate thread or PMs? This thread started as a gallery and I would hate to see it degenerate into a chat room.

 Thanks.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it okay if you guys carry on this conversation in a separate thread or PMs? This thread started as a gallery and I would hate to see it degenerate into a chat room.

 Thanks._

 

no problem


----------



## FallenAngel

I got some Jena wire in yesterday so today I've made a couple of cables for my Sennheiser headphones.

 Both are 6' long and use Cardas Sennheiser connectors, the only difference is the 1/4" plug. One uses the top of the line Neutrik NP3C-B, the best 1/4" connector I've ever used in terms of build quality and sturdiness, the other is the best "Audiophile" 1/4" I've used, Yarbo GY-635G. Unlike most 1/4" connectors this one uses Teflon dielectric and looks and feels like it's actually copper instead of brass but that has yet to be confirmed, it feels like copper - softer.

 Taking price completely out of the picture (especially retail) and just judging by the sound, I like the cable. I think I'll make a balanced one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I've also put together a couple of 1/4" to 3.5mm adapters. One is the same 18awg Jena cable, the other is Kimber TCSS. SwitchCraft 35HDNAU Mini and Neutrik inline 1/4" plugs.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Look awesome!


----------



## Captain ?degard




----------



## apatN

Lol, ghetto.


----------



## chobint

New cables built for use with my new Buffalo. Hooray for cellphone pics!

*1/4" Female to Dual RCA (so I can plug headphones directly into Buffalo SE output)*
2 x RCA's - $4.18 (These are cheap garbage, never again. Parts Express satin RCA's are cheaper and very solidly built)
Neutrik Locking Inline Headphone Jack - $8.49
3' Dayton Mic Wire - $2.07
 Total - $14.74




*1/4" to Dual Female XLR (to convert headphones back to SE)*
2 x Neutrik XLR Female Inline - $6.78
Neutrik Nickel 1/4" - $2.29
6' Dayton Mic Wire - $4.14
 Total - $13.21




*HD650 Stock Cable Balanced*
2 x Neutrik XLR Male Inline - $6.24
 Total - $6.24


----------



## FallenAngel

I just got myself a new audio rack by VTI so my DIY integrated amp is a little farther from my speakers. With a very fortunate mixup at Cardas, they made a roll of UN-enameled wire that I got for free through Percy Audio (nice guy, tells me to keep the mixed up roll and sends me a new one for free). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So with this wire, solid 18-awg, I decided to make some speaker cables. I had enough to twist a pair together making them 15awg combined, sleeved them in cotton tubing and twisted the ground/signal together. Terminated on one end with Yarbo Banana plugs, unterminated other end (for now, waiting to order some Spades).

 I think it turned out to be a very nice looking and definitely nice sounding cable.
 Of course now I'm kicking myself for making one much longer than I need, but better longer than necessary than shorter.


----------



## jbusuego

Hers my first venture in diy cable. its a female 4 pin xlr to banana plugs(its for my AKGk1000
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Materials are 20 gauge silver plated teflon insulated. it has 19 strands of silver plated wires (mil spec),switchcraft female 4 pin xlr, banana plugs are from my rotel amp pics:


----------



## Lil' Knight

Very very nice braid


----------



## jbusuego

Thanks. Next project is mini to rca. this stuff is addictive


----------



## kostalex

Wow, round braiding looks better than Litz! Does it has simillar electrical characteristics?


----------



## JamesL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kostalex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, round braiding looks better than Litz! Does it has simillar electrical characteristics?_

 

Well.. that pretty much is a litz.
 As far as I'm concerned, litz => "braided wire"


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kostalex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, round braiding looks better than Litz! Does it has simillar electrical characteristics?_

 

round braiding IS LITZ BRAIDNG. I use 4 strand round for everything; cant say I notice a difference one way or another in SQ. it DOES look cooler than 4 wire flat or box braiding though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I try and make a round litz no matter how many strands i'm using. the 6 wire round litz looks great. I cant see why one braid versus another would reject any more RF. more cosmetic and practical than anything. its possible it may go some way to lowering capacitance more though as the wire ends up in more of a spiral in the 4 wire round; the round litz is also more flexible in all directions. there are certain VERY COMPLEX braids that do a better job but better to get machines to do them


----------



## kostalex

Would you be so kind to provide me with a braiding guide?


----------



## JamesL

the two common 4 wire braids are - 

 4-wire flat is (left wire two over to right)(right wire 1 over to left)

 4 wire round is (left wire two over right)(right wire one over left)(left wire two under right)(right wire one under left)

 8 wire braid here.

 I have an idea of how the 6/8 wire flat might work, but I haven't tested it before.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Captain Ødegård* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q187/Cptnodegard/ic.jpg_

 

Very nice - no nonsense, and very portable. There's nothing "ghetto" about it just because it isn't blingy, in my opinion.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice - no nonsense, and very portable. There's nothing "ghetto" about it just because it isn't blingy, in my opinion._

 

actually I think even Captain Ødegård would admit that its ghetto well it is IMO as well; but that doesn't mean that its not really useful and very cool. nice job


----------



## Hayduke

I like it. What could be done to improve something that short? The only potential change that might improve the aesthetics would be to use a single piece of shrink tube for that top layer, but I'm really sure that would make it look better. It's just a really short IC with shrink tube covering the wire and the connectors. It's the exact same materials/techniques used on many many cables here, just shorter.


----------



## dfkt

I made a similar thing with coverless Neutrik plugs, ~1cm Cordial quad cable, and WBT silver solder... not that it would be any different to inferior material, since there is no sonic difference anyways... but if that is deemed "ghetto" contrary to some other stuff, so be it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 BTW, a single piece of heatshrink is almost impossible to shape at such a short length.


----------



## JamesL

Very nicely done.. I especially like how you did the y-split.
 If I had to take a wild guess.. teflon tubing under that y-split?

 BTW, does the heat shrink make the cable noticeably stiffer/rigid?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JamesL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nicely done.. I especially like how you did the y-split.
 If I had to take a wild guess.. teflon tubing under that y-split?

 BTW, does the heat shrink make the cable noticeably stiffer/rigid?_

 

Thanks for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The y-split requires some tricks that I tried many ways to discover. It turns out very neat and rigid and I only used 2 layers of heatshrink.

 The heatshrink I bought from Markertek is very soft and flexible. I can turn my head around without feeling any trouble. The nylon cover nearly gets rid of the microphononic, love it so much.


----------



## jbusuego

Good job
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still waiting for some materials to arrive from Parts Express so i can finish my next project,(rca to mini & mini to mini)


----------



## ingwe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just finished a new Sennheiser cable and many adapters for my balanced amp. The nylon multifilament is so elegant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Somehow I love this one more than my Vampire cable. Simplicity brings big impression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice work! What wire did you use?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ingwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice work! What wire did you use?_

 

Mogami 2534 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder if it's a noob of me to confess that the Mogami sounds on par, if not better than my Vampire cable


----------



## jantze

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mogami 2534 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder if it's a noob of me to confess that the Mogami sounds on par, if not better than my Vampire cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If it works for you, use it!

 Excellent work, could you share your findings with rest of us? Your cables look very professional!


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jantze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If it works for you, use it!

 Excellent work, could you share your findings with rest of us? Your cables look very professional!_

 

Thanks for that, I really enjoy this one.

 After building many fancy-looking cable (Jena,Vampire), I finally find out that the simplest is the best.

 To tell the truth, I try to build it the same as APS V3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 About the y-splitter, at first I tried many layers of heatshrink but they couldn't hold the nylon cover firmly. It kept fraying which makes the y-splittler look not really neat.

 Then I found out a new way which is very easy but brings nice result.

 What you need is:
 + An unused strain relief which is from the plug. I use the one from the Furutech FP704.




 + A piece of adhessive lined heatshrink. This one is very important.
 + A piece of normal heatshrink.

 Now after you've cover the wire with the nylon and split the Y, slide in the strain relief at the Y (you'll need to leave some spare sleeve in order to slide it in easily,we'll cut the spare sleeve later). Remember it will cover (on top) of the nylon sleeve. I use the Mogami 2534 and 1/4" nylon cover and somehow the strain relief of the Furutech plug fit them perfectly. It'll help you hold the sleeve firmly without any fraying. Now cut out the unneeded wire and sleeve at the y. Use the adhessive heatshrink to cover all the strain relief and a little over the 2 split wires. It will bond to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just use the normal heatshrink to have a second layer. Now you get what you need


----------



## Hayduke

I haven't made any headphone cables yet, so I haven't had to make a 'Y'. I was thinking these might work though.

https://www.wirecare.com/products.asp?prodline=CPN

 They are made for the ends of the wire, but they should work at a the Y if I use some adhesive and/or heat shrink in combination.

 They are used in a similar fashion in the pics here
Simple DIY (homemade) Speaker Cables

 Parts Express and others (even Amazon) have pants too, but I'm planning to place an order with wirecare here soon.

 I've never seen anyone here use pants for headphone cables. Would they not work well?


----------



## JamesL

Well... the reason I haven't used cable pants is cause they don't shrink to the wire size, and I think they would look a bit awkward when they're loose fitting.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just finished a new Sennheiser cable and many adapters for my balanced amp. The nylon multifilament is so elegant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Somehow I love this one more than my Vampire cable. Simplicity brings big impression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Top notch cable work!


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Top notch cable work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you, sir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is not the most expensive one but is the most enjoyable


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JamesL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well... the reason I haven't used cable pants is cause they don't shrink to the wire size, and I think they would look a bit awkward when they're loose fitting._

 

But there are different sizes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll try to find some of this stuff and give it a try. Looks like it would also work well for the inside of amp enclosures to insulate PCBs from the metal.

Liquid Tape – Electrical Tape, Electrical Insulation, Liquid Electrical Tape – Plasti Dip International


----------



## JamesL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hayduke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But there are different sizes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I guess I'm just picky then... I had a hard enough time trying to find the correct size 2:1 heat shrink for my cable. =P


----------



## jbusuego

Mini to rca: Materials Neutrik rca and right angle mini(mini is a little bit of pain)wire is 20 gauge teflon insulated 19 strands silver coated mil spec. 













 next is mini-mini same materials


----------



## brown274

I am looking for some shielded cable for RCA-RCA. I want some Belden 89259 but they only sell it in 500ft rolls.
 Any suggestions, I would like a solid core, 1 wire and shield if possible.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brown274* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am looking for some shielded cable for RCA-RCA. I want some Belden 89259 but they only sell it in 500ft rolls.
 Any suggestions, I would like a solid core, 1 wire and shield if possible._

 

Have a look for Canare coax cable, similar to what Blue Jeans Cable used to use for the LC-1. But FYI, some times these cables are not the easiest to work with without special tools.


----------



## ls206

d'oh, looking at this thread reminds me I still need to make a jack-jack lead ><"


----------



## Stikk

Hey people.

 So first off, awesome cables.. I have been in need of a long mini -> RCA cable for a while now (only about 3m) but have been unable to find one at a reasonable price so here comes my first DIY cable!!






 It's made from some speaker wire I had laying around, 2 copper coloured cables carry the signal and the silvery one is ground. It's not very well made, I will admit, but then again it didn't need to be.. I have learned a lot and destroyed a few connectors (don't ask).

 My next project is re-cabling a set of old cans, but I have some issues, maybe you guys can help..? Here's a pic of the dissected cans:

 Left:




 Right:





 The problem is that my multimeter thinks that all of the wires connected to the driver are attached to eachother.. And if I put one end of the continuity tester on any of the wires connected to the drivers (on the left OR right) and touch ANYWHERE on the jack, it beeps so the ground, right and left are all shortcircuited, apparently? But the headphones still work fine, I haven't messed them up, honest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So anyway, my question is how do I test what's what?

 Thanks!


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stikk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The problem is that my multimeter thinks that all of the wires connected to the driver are attached to each other.. And if I put one end of the continuity tester on any of the wires connected to the drivers (on the left OR right) and touch ANYWHERE on the jack, it beeps so the ground, right and left are all shortcircuited, apparently?_

 

Your continuity tester is simply treating the low impedance load of the headphones (probably 30ohm or lower) as a short. Try measuring resistance rather than using the continuity function and you'll see what I mean. Also, I've heard in the past that it's not particularly wise to measure the driver resistance too much so take this advice with a grain of salt and at least try not to overmeasure things.


----------



## Stikk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your continuity tester is simply treating the low impedance load of the headphones (probably 30ohm or lower) as a short. Try measuring resistance rather than using the continuity function and you'll see what I mean. Also, I've heard in the past that it's not particularly wise to measure the driver resistance too much so take this advice with a grain of salt and at least try not to overmeasure things._

 

I see... Stupid multimeter.. Ahem, anyway, ok so if I am checking the resistance of the drivers, what should I be looking for? Each driver has 3 solder pads (not sure why there's 3, but there is). How do I find out which is +ve and which is ground? Or does it not matter, as long as I wire them both the same?


----------



## jonjon0nline

Just my recabled SR60s...


----------



## FallenAngel

In my slow (very, very slow) progression to a balanced setup, I have built these cables and adapters and spent a 50' roll of 18awg Jena cable doing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sennheiser HD600/HD650 cable
 Cardas Sennheiser connectors
 Neutrik Male 4-pin XLRs

 The adapters are Neutrik Female 4-pin XLRs to Neutrik NP3C-B and SwitchCraft 35HDNAU.





 Also, a photo of the new Mini-RCA cable I made for somebody on the forum, just because I love how it looks. Canare F-12 Mini and Eichmann Copper Bullets, F-12 seems to be the only plug that fits 4x 18awg Jena cable, the 35HD's are hard to use especially for the ground, damn fat cable, pain in the butt to work with. If it didn't sound so nice, I'd never use it again.


----------



## Stikk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In my slow (very, very slow) progression to a balanced setup, I have built these cables and adapters and spent a 50' roll of 18awg Jena cable doing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Damn son, how much did 50' of 18awg Jena cable cost you?!

 Still, very nice cables, I'm amazed you crammed those 4 wires into one mini connector!! I'm sure they sound as good as they look!


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stikk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn son, how much did 50' of 18awg Jena cable cost you?!

 Still, very nice cables, I'm amazed you crammed those 4 wires into one mini connector!! I'm sure they sound as good as they look!_

 

Thanks, the mini cable actually only has 3 wires, but considering the length, I'm not worried about cross-talk much. It's in the long unbalanced extensions that it becomes an issue.

 50' Jena wire (18awg or 22awg, same price) is $250 ($5.00/ft) or $225 ($4.50/ft) when buying 150+ feet.


----------



## Stikk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, the mini cable actually only has 3 wires, but considering the length, I'm not worried about cross-talk much. It's in the long unbalanced extensions that it becomes an issue.

 50' Jena wire (18awg or 22awg, same price) is $250 ($5.00/ft) or $225 ($4.50/ft) when buying 150+ feet._

 

How long is too long, do you think? I am making an approx 2.5m headphone cable at the moment and am only using 3 strands of speaker wire, will it still sound OK?

 Just to be clear, I'm not expecting this to sound amazing, this is mostly for practice and to get an old set of cans working again but I just wanna make sure it will still work?

 That's a lot of money to spend on cables, hehe, I think I need to get a LOT better before I start dropping any money on boutique wire!


----------



## Zorander

About the length you need for your listening rig is just right, unless you plan to sell them (in which case, too long is better than too short).


----------



## FallenAngel

2.5m is not too long at all; there are lots of cables that are over 5 or 7m.

 While I have built this mega-bucks cable, I still keep my Mogami 2534 as well


----------



## apatN

How do you like the Mogami? And does it have a chance against the Jena? A couple of pages back Lil' Knight said his Mogami was 'on par, maybe even better' than his Vampire..


----------



## onform

Has anyone had any encounters with this cable?? would look great with some nice clear techflex and plugs. will look like a snake.







 This serious speaker cable from Yarbo, is made up of 16 platted wires, each wire is oxygen free high grade copper wire, wrapped in silver plated copper wire and all sheathed in high density PE braiding. Solder up the silver plated copper wire to the inner copper wire. This mixed provides excellent sound reproduction, controlled bass and sweet mids and trebles. 4 colours great for Bi-wiring. Outer diameter 16mm. Sold in multiples of 1 metre.
 PRICE
 1m (mono) £18.00+vat+p&p


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you like the Mogami? And does it have a chance against the Jena? A couple of pages back Lil' Knight said his Mogami was 'on par, maybe even better' than his Vampire.._

 

Uhm... how do I like it... I just like it, it's a great cable.

 Does it have a chance against Jena, I like it, I'm keeping it. Jena will be there as well, at least until I need to raise funds for other projects. I still have an Oehlbach cable and RAL CryoSilver. Right now, I'm listening to nothing but Jena (more burn-in and laziness than anything else), but switching to the Mogami, I don't think I'll be letting it go anytime soon.


----------



## Spindevil

A pair of very cheap mini to mini made in 10 minute its just for the look


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Uhm... how do I like it... I just like it, it's a great cable.

 Does it have a chance against Jena, I like it, I'm keeping it. Jena will be there as well, at least until I need to raise funds for other projects. I still have an Oehlbach cable and RAL CryoSilver. Right now, I'm listening to nothing but Jena (more burn-in and laziness than anything else), but switching to the Mogami, I don't think I'll be letting it go anytime soon._

 

The Jena definitely has its stand. So far it's the best wire I've ever tried, despite its market hype.
 The Mogami is also very good indeed. When I listening to it, just thinking how much it costs makes me happy


----------



## FallenAngel

Got another Sennheiser cable ready today - Cardas 4x24, Neutrik 3-pin XLRs and a 3-pin XLR to 1/4" adapter of Mogami 2534.


----------



## Stikk

Nice sleeving there, FallenAngel, I have some sexy yellow techflex on its way from the states for my MDR-V700DJs who are getting a pretty new cable in the next couple of weeks.

 Where do you guys get the mogami cable? I can't find anywhere that sells it around these parts. The other brands (especially belden) are easy to come by over here but the good stuff it hard to find


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stikk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice sleeving there, FallenAngel, I have some sexy yellow techflex on its way from the states for my MDR-V700DJs who are getting a pretty new cable in the next couple of weeks.

 Where do you guys get the mogami cable? I can't find anywhere that sells it around these parts. The other brands (especially belden) are easy to come by over here but the good stuff it hard to find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks, the sleeving is actually not my top choice, whenever possible, I use nylon multifilament. I just got this cable already sleeved and it looks cool, so I kept it.

 Mogami 2534: Redco Audio @ $0.91/ft. I'll likely be ordering from there again shortly, if you want some, I can buy more and send it to you; I hear international shipping from a lot of these guys is very overpriced.


----------



## Stikk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, the sleeving is actually not my top choice, whenever possible, I use nylon multifilament. I just got this cable already sleeved and it looks cool, so I kept it.

 Mogami 2534: Redco Audio @ $0.91/ft. I'll likely be ordering from there again shortly, if you want some, I can buy more and send it to you; I hear international shipping from a lot of these guys is very overpriced._

 

Yeah I heard nylon multifilament is less microphonic but, of course, I have no idea where to get it in my little corner of the globe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That'd be great, actually, cuz I am putting a sound system in my car and would rather use this than commercial crappy RCAs so I'll measure up and PM you about it


----------



## chobint

This is the cheapest mogami I've seen.

http://www.studiowiring.com/mogami.html

 I don't know how reputable this place is, but they quoted me 12$ shipping on 100' mogami 2549 ($.60/ft) and 25' mogami 2534 ($.80/ft). I didn't actually buy it though. I just got some generic stuff local.


----------



## FallenAngel

Here is a photo of the very plain looking but great sounding Mogami 2534 Sennheiser cable. As usual; Cardas Senneheiser connectors and Neutrik 4-pin XLR (I really love this connector, reterminated all of my headphones with 4-pin XLR - I think it looks a lot better than 3-pin XLRs).


----------



## JamesL

I notice you use both nylon and heat shrink after the y-split on your senn cables. Which one do you prefer?


----------



## FallenAngel

Good question, I don't really care personally. I usually would prefer heatshrink because it looks more "professional", but I just couldn't fit 1/8" over Mogami wire so had to use nylon.


----------



## FallenAngel

To toss another headphone cable in the mix, here is a Mogami cable for Ultrasone headphones. I had a pair of Proline 750 that I hard-wire recabled and couldn't find a use for the two stock cables it came with. Here is one of the connectors put to use.





 Now I just have to find another pair of Ultrasone Proline 750's to test it with.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is a photo of the very plain looking but great sounding Mogami 2534 Sennheiser cable. As usual; Cardas Senneheiser connectors and Neutrik 4-pin XLR (I really love this connector, reterminated all of my headphones with 4-pin XLR - I think it looks a lot better than 3-pin XLRs).





_

 

I notice you use sleeving on the leads to the headphone (after the Y-split). I found the conductors to be pretty thin when I compare it to the 6mm with shield etc. What size sleeving is that and did you fill it up in any way? I'm thinking of sleeving the leads, rather than heatshrinking for my DT880. A bit like headphile's Beyers.


----------



## philodox

Has anyone tried the 'Legenburg' wire? I was browsing TakeFiveAudio and considering the Neotech that everyone seems to love and came across this. It comes in 20, 22 and 24 AWG and has similar stats as the teflon Neotech wire, but it slightly more expensive. The only difference being that it is rectangular and mono-crystal.





 This is what they say about it: "Legenburg MCRPC (Mono-Crystal Rectangular Pure Copper) hookup wire uses a rectangular, high purity copper (99.99998%), solid core conductor which has been continuous cast and insulated with Teflon FEP. These wires, because of the casting process have a crystal length of approximately 125 meters. When the conductor resistance rises, the high frequency signals tend to concentrate on the conductors surface, this is known as skin effect. Generally, stranded conductors consisting of very thin wires is considered to be good for reducing the skin effect. However, when both the stranded and solid, single wire conductors are compared, the rising curve of conductor resistance is subtler than stranded wires. The rectangular construction of these wires can virtually minimize the "skin effect" to zero."


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried the 'Legenburg' wire?_

 

I thought about it but it seems to me that it might be difficult to use for cables given the non-uniform cross section. I can imagine it being hard to even make a twisted pair out of it. I may order some at some point anyway, just cause I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## philodox

I was thinking of it more as hookup wire, which begs the question of why I posted it in this thread to begin with... but if it works for IC's as well, that would be nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you do try it out, let me know what you think.


----------



## Punnisher

Here's a new lod design for you all.

 I didn't have enough room to make much of a braid, sorry!


----------



## myinitialsaredac

Punnisher, 
 That is awesome!
 Possibly one of the smallest lods ever?

 Dave


----------



## hockeyb213

by the way just to fill in that lod was specifically made for me and as far as I know only 1 in that style have ever been made before! Good brainstorming punnisher


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Punnisher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a new lod design for you all.

 I didn't have enough room to make much of a braid, sorry!

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...rgic/lolod.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...gic/lolod2.jpg_

 

Thats what I call a slim LOD. Very nice work!


----------



## apatN

Wow, that's new. Is there any cable in there at all?


----------



## nikongod

I built an extension cable to go from my new amp to my headphones.





 None of my headphone cables reach from the amp to my chair. I could not justify chopping up a perfectly good grado extension cable to make a balanced extension, so I used some canare starquad I had about. The cable was actually recycled from my balanced sr-125's.


----------



## Feather225

WOW these look amazing...


----------



## J.D.N

@Punnisher: Excellent work. That is extremely low profile. Must make carrying an amp around so much easier. The one thing that puts me off a portable amp is the size of LODs. 

 I wonder if its possible to make a totally rigid LOD? If the jack was connected directly to the iPod connector it would possibly make it all more solid/rigid. Ive been trying to think of how it would be done, extremely fiddly for one!


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I built an extension cable to go from my new amp to my headphones._

 

Team 4-pin FTW!


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Team 4-pin FTW!_


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also, a photo of the new Mini-RCA cable I made for somebody on the forum, just because I love how it looks. Canare F-12 Mini and Eichmann Copper Bullets, F-12 seems to be the only plug that fits 4x 18awg Jena cable, the 35HD's are hard to use especially for the ground, damn fat cable, pain in the butt to work with. If it didn't sound so nice, I'd never use it again......_

 

you can use the 35HD but you just have to start with the mini ie. solder all the jena to the terminals on the mini fill with hot glue screw the case on and THEN braid the cable thats what I always do for LOD's if you start braiding the cable befoire the hot glue solidifies you can still gtet a nice tight braid happening


----------



## qusp

^ oops double post


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Punnisher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a new lod design for you all.

 I didn't have enough room to make much of a braid, sorry!









_

 

Oh dangit Punnisher you stole my idea!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol. Nah. Jk. I was planning to make something similar to that after my exams but mine would have a slight variation, enabling you to use the LOD if the input jack was either in the middle or to the left. Nevertheless, very nice work indeed.


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.D.N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@Punnisher: Excellent work. That is extremely low profile. Must make carrying an amp around so much easier. The one thing that puts me off a portable amp is the size of LODs. 

 I wonder if its possible to make a totally rigid LOD? If the jack was connected directly to the iPod connector it would possibly make it all more solid/rigid. Ive been trying to think of how it would be done, extremely fiddly for one!_

 

Qusp has been making LODs out of an epoxy putty material. I bet you could that to do what you have in mind. Maybe he can provide his opinion since he's worked with the material more.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hayduke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Qusp has been making LODs out of an epoxy putty material. I bet you could that to do what you have in mind. Maybe he can provide his opinion since he's worked with the material more._

 

yep totally doable in fact i've already started on one. of course you would have to make one for each rig/combo you have because there's no give whatsoever. but as far as the strength concerns; yes its def strong enough.. also got something else along those lines that i'm gonna drop on this thread in a couple of weeks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and Zephyr that wasn't your idea or punnishers the first one of those I saw was made by hans from QABLES if i'm wrong punnisher I appoligize but I remember seeing a thread where Hans donated one like that to someone that had been posting about the possibility of it. Hans said he'd have a go because it was interesting.


----------



## aphexii

Hmmmm, a few questions for my first Mini-Mini and potential ESW9 recable.

 I think i'm gonna go for the Mogami Mini Starquad, but what size Techflex should I use for it?

 Also, anyone have any good pics of white cable / white techflex, or maybe even red cable / carbon techflex? Trying to decide which color combo I want as well


----------



## qusp

heres a few options; I dont use any pre-made cable all braids heres some options though may as well post these I havent posted in a while
 jena with black techflex and neutrik mini




 jena and cryo silver with clear techflex and switchcraft mini




 jena and cryo silver with carbon techflex and silver switchcraft mini




 low profile with jester techflex





 just got some cool new colours but havent made anything yet


----------



## Stikk

Hey can anyone point me in the direction of somewhere that sells those iPod dock connectors?


----------



## JamesL

diyMod thread

 Look under 9.1.0 -
 I think qables is the best source for the connectors.


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JamesL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_diyMod thread

 Look under 9.1.0 -
 I think qables is the best source for the connectors._

 

I prefer Ridax 
iPod/iPhone Dock Connector ordering

 Qables link:
Qables | High Quality Custom Made Qables


----------



## qusp

why ridax??? they used to have a larger range but not anymore. qables is cheaper, has a better range (doesn't have the female connector though) quicker service and shipping. and cheaper overall. the docks there are 20c cheaper at least and the large type ones have just come down to $1.60. not as cheap if you live in europe because of VAT but anywhere else; no contest


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_why ridax??? they used to have a larger range but not anymore. qables is cheaper, has a better range (doesn't have the female connector though) quicker service and shipping. and cheaper overall. the docks there are 20c cheaper at least and the large type ones have just come down to $1.60. not as cheap if you live in europe because of VAT but anywhere else; no contest_

 







 If only Hans sold those. I would buy them. Lol. Slim LOD connector with protruding buttons! I like.


----------



## qusp

you are truly a strange man myles IMO thats the ugliest dock ever made. its the only one that i've never ordered. I dont like the weird inset cable opening


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you are truly a strange man myles IMO thats the ugliest dock ever made. its the only one that i've never ordered. I dont like the weird inset cable opening_

 


 LOD's don't need to look nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd choose ease of use over looks for an LOD anytime!


----------



## qusp

are the buttons too hard for you to push
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 difficult i know

 my favorite LOD has the buttons removed. ie. low profile


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_why ridax??? they used to have a larger range but not anymore. qables is cheaper, has a better range (doesn't have the female connector though) quicker service and shipping. and cheaper overall. the docks there are 20c cheaper at least and the large type ones have just come down to $1.60. not as cheap if you live in europe because of VAT but anywhere else; no contest_

 

I actually don't recall why I chose Ridax, but that's who I ordered from in the past. I've never reevaluated since the first order. For me, the worst part of DIY is sourcing parts and materials. I do a lot of research the first time I look for something, but then I make a bookmark and that's the end of it for that item  

 Granted, I'm not defending this practice, but that's what happens when you're lazy like me


----------



## J.P.6

My first ever interconnect, a 3.5 jack - RCA. Used Starquad and chrome sleeving. Sounds great


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hayduke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...........the worst part of DIY is sourcing parts and materials............._

 

x2 absolutely but it helps me keep abreast of things.

  Quote:


 I do a lot of research the first time I look for something, but then I make a bookmark and that's the end of it for that item  
 

fair enough
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/QUOTE]Granted, I'm not defending this practice, but that's what happens when you're lazy like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

 I understand


----------



## Lil' Knight

Some RCA cables ....


----------



## FallenAngel

Looking nice!

 Details please


----------



## jbusuego

Can you comment on those nacamichi rca plugs and did you buy it from ebay?


----------



## Lil' Knight

The inner wire is Cardas ... sound not bad at all. Still expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I use some 24g solid silver outside to follow the "silver recipe" lol.
 Those Nakamichi I bought from ebay. To tell the truth, it's solder area is so small. I have some trouble soldering 5 wires to it.

 Anyway, turned out to be not bad


----------



## jbusuego

Just finished my DIY speaker cables.Specs: 20 gauge silver plated teflon insulated mil spec wire(19 strands) terminated with MIT iconn banana plugs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















 Next is my AKG k26p: same materials except its 24 gauge with right angle neutrik


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Very nice looking speaker cables jbusuego, you'll have to tell us how many hours that braid took you


----------



## apatN

Wow that speaker cable looks really nice. One of the best I've ever seen tbh.


----------



## jbusuego

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice looking speaker cables jbusuego, you'll have to tell us how many hours that braid took you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The first speaker cable took me an hour and half cause I'm still trying to figure it out how to braid it and the second one at least an hour to braid. Once you figure it out its actually not that hard.


----------



## jbusuego

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow that speaker cable looks really nice. One of the best I've ever seen tbh._

 

thanks


----------



## crzystng

Good Job, looks killer


----------



## ccontreras

good jobs, are on sale? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I need an interconnector silver


----------



## screwglue

hey i have a question, why do you need that many cables? I only have one cable on each bannana plug, will that effect the quality?


----------



## jbusuego

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *screwglue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey i have a question, why do you need that many cables? I only have one cable on each bannana plug, will that effect the quality?_

 

I just wanna show off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







unless your a believer


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbusuego* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just finished my DIY speaker cables.Specs: 20 gauge silver plated teflon insulated mil spec wire(19 strands) terminated with MIT iconn banana plugs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3010/...786617a1_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3252/...4b0feeaf_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3289/...2732e02d_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3221/...2d447f62_b.jpg_

 

Really nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Just the braiding work alone is worth a big hands up!


----------



## jbusuego

Thanks


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Here's a couple of miscellaneous DIY cables that I just had a chance to take pics of:







*6 foot speaker cables:*
 Made from low-strand 10 gauge silver plated copper in teflon, the jacket is cotton reinforced hosing covered in black tech-flex, and the exposed cable next to the connectors is carbon reflex. The bananas are Analysis Plus, and the spades are Cardas IIRC. 







*Oyaide short RCA Cables:*
 A cute pair of short RCA cables made from Oyaide wire from Japan and Cardas silver plated RCAs. 







*Headphone cable made from Kimber TCSS wire:*
 A braided litz of clear Kimber TCSS wire, 10 feet long. Terminated with a Neutrik NP3C-B TRS. Area's leading up to headphones are covered with Nylon multifilament. Not sure which headphones it'll be going on, maybe the Denons...


----------



## Lil' Knight

Is it stiff? I haven't tried it yet.
 Looks nice indeed.


----------



## -=Germania=-

It is very stiff stuff. There are literally 7 strands in the 19awg cable. Well at least to me that is very stiff.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

It is on the stiffer side, probably a shorter cable (~4 feet) could be annoying, but with 10 feet, it doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## J.D.N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Just the braiding work alone is worth a big hands up!_

 

SNIP
 [/QUOTE]

 Excellent looking cables, any chance of a pictorial for those speaker cables?


----------



## jbusuego

pics is on page340


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is on the stiffer side, probably a shorter cable (~4 feet) could be annoying, but with 10 feet, it doesn't seem too bad._

 

Look like it'll be better to make interconnects with it.
 And does it oxidize? Most of my Vampire and Jena cables turned green after 2 months using


----------



## Zombie_X

*CUSTOM MADE SILVER INTERCONNECTS - 3/4 METER PAIR*

 Here's my custom made Silver interconnects. I know some of you will say something about the electrical tape on my cables, but it is only temporary until I get a heat gun. Then There will be shrink tubing on my cables.

 COMPONENTS:

 1) HGA "LOK" Silver RCA plugs
 2) 99.9% stranded Silver wire (with Teflon coating and Silver braid for shielding)
 3) Blue rubber aquarium tubing, mainly for added durability/rigidity
 4) Black nylon braiding, for protection/rigidity/aesthetics

 These cables sound so awesome to me. Man tons a clarity and fidelity. I would never have thought that upgrading my connectors would result in such a sonic improvement. I'm going to add some ferrite cores to this set-up. Thyen I'll be done.

 EDIT 1: I'd like to add that the solder I use is made by Cardas and is Silver. I also treat all solder connections with flux.

 EDIT 2: Also, before I hook them up, I put on some SilCare Silver paste. Then my set-up is rocking!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And does it oxidize? Most of my Vampire and Jena cables turned green after 2 months using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Don't think so, I've had some scrap pieces sitting in my wire chest for a few months, haven't noticed any greening.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Then it's too good. I hate when my cables all turn green


----------



## gore.rubicon

Cheapo recable for shure scl2/e2c first try too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so as long as it works and still sounds like stock cables im fine


----------



## -=Germania=-

Highflyin9, 

 Sorry of my comment came off wrong. It should be fine if you are using it at home (Which I assume since it is a 10ft cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I have just become a fan of very flexible cabling.


 Lil Knight, 

 You might want to use some sealant on the cable connections. An easy solution would be some rubber cement painted over it - or epoxy. It is just to prevent oxidation that you may be noticing causing the green. I have a few Vampire cables that my friend and I made in May and we sealed the connections, and none of them are green.


----------



## S3am

My piece of cr... of wire


----------



## John E Woven

Neutrik XLR-XLR, 24awg spc. 





 nakamichi locking RCA, 18awg upocc.





 A taste of things to come.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

 Lil Knight, 

 You might want to use some sealant on the cable connections. An easy solution would be some rubber cement painted over it - or epoxy. It is just to prevent oxidation that you may be noticing causing the green. I have a few Vampire cables that my friend and I made in May and we sealed the connections, and none of them are green._

 

That's a nice tip! I personally use some small heatshrink to cover to solder joints. Look like I'll try some epoxy.


----------



## qusp

yep any cable that i've used epoxy for strain relief; particularly at the solder joints has stayed fresh and pink. I started doing it after a friend sent a cable back for shortening and noticed the slightly dull copper on one lead ;( not a good look. Turned out that connection hadn't got any epoxy over it at the dock end. this was before all the brew ha ha about ALO cables. so yeah now with any jena or vampire cables I first use liquid electrical tape, then epoxy or hot glue, then I finish each connection with shrink. no problems since then. I also find that if I heat the wire up nicely when i'm tinning it; enough to start to melt/soften the insulation and then pull/stretch the cover back up a bit (because it shrinks back a little with the heat) that seals it nicely as well; that by itself has worked on a couple of my cables I tried it with, but I seal it with glue etc. as well just to be sure.


----------



## bhjazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just finished a new Sennheiser cable and many adapters for my balanced amp. The nylon multifilament is so elegant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 XLR female 3-pin to XLR male 3-pin




_

 

A Classic look! Where do you get the nylon multifilament? I've used the plastic-y stuff but it is ridiculously stiff. I'd like my cables to wear nylons...

 Thanks!


----------



## JamesL

Furryletters on ebay carries 3/16" nylon, and wirecare carries just about everything.


----------



## FallenAngel

This is the stuff you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nylon Multifilament Braided Sleeving


----------



## Lil' Knight

They sell in such a big quantity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only need about <50ft or so.


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They sell in such a big quantity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only need about <50ft or so._

 

But just look at the price compared to anywhere else for that 200ft.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Yeah, that's definitely cheaper but I really can't stock 225' of it in my dorm room lol.


----------



## bhjazz

Thanks, guys. I suppose I could've googled... 

 Hm. 50'. The price is definitely right!


----------



## theory_87




----------



## funch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, that's definitely cheaper but I really can't stock 225' of it in my dorm room lol._

 

You can also get it here:
Take Five Audio - Canada's Online Source For High-End Audio, Parts and Accessories - Nylon


----------



## apatN

Very clean. Nice work!


----------



## qusp

thanks man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds great too; my speaker/studio rig has been getting jealous lately i'm sure, as it has been neglected while I lavish attention on my HP rig, so I decided to spoil it. Much more details are forthcoming, better imaging and the bass has really tightened up nicely (much to the dismay of my neighbors i'm sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; these XLO reference II XLR's are really great connectors (not toooo pricey either) and i'm sure they are one of the main reasons these/this cable sounds so much better than my old silver one 

 I was interested to see if I could do without the shield and ground on this cable and there is no RF issue at all; even though there are computers etc. nearby. The cable is suspended off the ground in situ so doesn't run over/near any power cords; saved me some wire and made for a more flexible result. Plus I like the look of 4 wire braids and twists over 3/6 wire too; a handy bi-product


----------



## apatN

I love how enthusiastic you are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What cable is it?


----------



## qusp

yeah well there's a good reason for the enthusiasm; this stuff combines my 3 favorite endeavors music, design and Science. it's vampire 20ga cryo Cu. Its really nice wire, its no jena labs wire it's stil really great stuff


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just built some stuffs for a headfi-er here. I must admit he has quite special taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bling-bling mini 

 Simple but elegant LOD

 Yet another bling-bling LOD lol

 Group

 Now my body is full of solder fume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Time to take a bath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Woa! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Zorander

I finally found the time and determination (after a long hiatus from this) to re-cable the K401 I got some months ago. The stock cable had gone bad, causing intermittent sound issues. I had held back long enough!


----------



## Lil' Knight

oops, what happened with the earpad?


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oops, what happened with the earpad?_

 

That's how it came to me. Might replace it with K601 pads someday (if only they came in black colour...).


----------



## rds

Quote:


 Might replace it with K601 pads someday (if only they came in black colour...). 
 

That looks repairable. I guess you just haven't found the right girl yet.
 That's very nice work though. The headphones look really good with that cabling.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just built some stuffs for a headfi-er here. I must admit he has quite special taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Especially like how you have braided the silver and copper cable.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just built some stuffs for a headfi-er here. I must admit he has quite special taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Very nice work. I like the bling-bling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have two questions. Is that a round braid? And what cable did you use for signal, is it the silver or the copper?


----------



## qusp

You might want to watch copyright infringment though with the bling bling being an ALO dock

 and its a 4 wire round braid there are several ways of ending up with the same result with it. like this one, I like it best when there is one wire that is a larger gauge than the other. it makes it turn out more of a spiral. and I think I can guess which is signal and which is ground; but we'll let lil knight answer it. one way works really well and one doesn't


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You might want to watch copyright infringment though with the bling bling being an ALO dock_

 

I don't think he should lose any sleep over that.


----------



## qusp

probably not; but who knows, after-all its direct competition was just a thought thas'all


----------



## qusp

that is what I end up with when using the recipe for 4 wire round braid. the one you call chain is box or square AFAIK

 Start with the outer strand on the right-hand side.
 Weave the outer strand (on the right) under the two middle strands, then back to the right over the second strand you wove under.
 Repeat this "under two, reverse direction, over one" weaving pattern, starting on alternate sides (you'd start with the outer left strand next). After five or six repetitions you should see the round braid starting to take shape.
 Secure the finished braid with an elastic band.

 this is ROUND braid not flat and thats what I do for mine that end up looking exactly like your one there.

 like this





 here is the link I used except I reverse it and go
 start from the outer right strand pull it over one under one and back around to the inside right position
 then take the far left strand go over one under one and back around to the inside left position.
 repeat
 this method is so good for headphone cables and speaker cables because if you start with the left two wires being your left channel and the right 2 wires being your right channel they remain the same the whole way though the braiding ie: the left two can easily become a twisted pair at any point and ditto for the right

 a four wire flat braid is just like a 3 wire flat except there are 4 wires 
 take the far right strand and bring it over one into the 'center'
 take the far left strand and bring it over one and into the center'
 repeat


----------



## Lil' Knight

Haha, whatever it is.
 The flat braid I use is the same with the one of Jena Labs. Using the bigger wires and different colors makes people think that it's round.

 Personally, none of the I cables I build to use for my own using this way. They are just simple Mogami cable with some nylon sleeve. I'm no longer interested in those 'bling',eye-catching stuffs.l. Using those cables will spoil the all-black look of my desktop rig lol.


----------



## qusp

hehe well it is an informative thread lol the important thing is it works well and looks cool too ;p. BTW after I read you say that about mogami I bought some to try out. it arrived last week still haven't done anything with it yet. looks pretty thick for headphone cable is there a mini one?? I was going to turn some into a LOD to see how it sounds. I did get as far as stripping one end. It is really is easy to work with; I se why you like it so much. my favourite is still the piccolino though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: just found the mini version
*I got* neglex quad mic cable, *mini is* neglex mini quad mic cable the mini quad wasn't available @ percy audio. the neglex I got looks good for interconnects though; but would be useless for a HP cable


----------



## JamesL

Lol

 useless for recabling your hd25's or Shure's.
 I think it'd be ok for full sized dt880's.. k701's..


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JamesL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol

 useless for recabling your hd25's or Shure's.
 I think it'd be ok for full sized dt880's.. k701's.._

 

That's what I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I don't know why you think it's useless for headphones cable though. Not bling and shiny silver?


----------



## JamesL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's what I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I don't know why you think it's useless for headphones cable though. Not bling and shiny silver?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ looks pretty thick for headphone cable is there a mini one??
 ... the neglex I got looks good for interconnects though; but would be useless for a HP cable_

 


 I don't disagree though. The regular neglex is too thick for even my hd650's. I prefer the 2893


----------



## Lil' Knight

yeah, the 2893 is really small and flexible. But I hate it's inner covers. It took me such a long time to get to its conductors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I'm still waiting for the nylon sleeve from a generous headfier here to try it. Should be a nice one.


----------



## qusp

bling has got nothing to do with it bling bling man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. nah its just to thick IMO thats all. as I said it looks good for interconnects. but the thick rubber coating rules it out for HP cables for me anyway


----------



## qusp

my favourite coverings are nylon, black techflex and carbon techflex, allthough I do like the look of being able to see the wire on the inside. sometimes. but I agree the nylon is very stylish. I use it onmy silver and silk LOD the one i'm currently using. simple is not always better but sometimes theres no denying it. an elegant solution is very impressive. The reason I like the piccolino is not because its so shiny; its because its so flexible and has the advantage of being coaxial. also sounds wonderful.a complete PITA to use and WAYYYY to expensive for what it is, but it really is the best sounding cable i've ever heard.I wanted to think it was all hype but unfortunately for my wallet it isn't


----------



## apatN

Thank you Lil' Knight. It was hard to spot with the different gages. I still have a Mogami headphone cable with techflex that is stiff and thick indeed. Using the mini neglex (2893) what sleeving will fit nicely?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you Lil' Knight. It was hard to spot with the different gages. I still have a Mogami headphone cable with techflex that is stiff and thick indeed. Using the mini neglex (2893) what sleeving will fit nicely?_

 

The 2534 fits 3/16" perfectly.
 So I'd guess 2893 will fit 1/8" quite nice. 3/16" still fits but will be a little bit loose. 
 It's stiff because the techflex sleeve. Nylon will be softer and more flexible.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_probably not; but who knows, after-all its direct competition was just a thought thas'all_

 

Why? Is his for sale?


----------



## qusp

not that i'm aware of, he said he made it for a friend in the post. must've taken ages. for all that braiding. I dont know how copyright works I thought just if you used the name for something posted publicly then it was an infringement. whether you were selling it or not. isn't that how it works??


----------



## Lil' Knight

Well, I think we're a little bit derailing the thread here. Some should know the name 'bling' I used is not totally serious, somewhat irony lol.
 Please just enjoy the happiness of DIY and forget those commercial stuffs.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_not that i'm aware of, he said he made it for a friend in the post. must've taken ages. for all that braiding. I dont know how copyright works I thought just if you used the name for something posted publicly then it was an infringement. whether you were selling it or not. isn't that how it works??_

 

Without getting too far off topic, I think you're confusing copyright with trademark here. Regardless, he has nothing to worry about.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 2534 fits 3/16" perfectly.
 So I'd guess 2893 will fit 1/8" quite nice. 3/16" still fits but will be a little bit loose. 
 It's stiff because the techflex sleeve. Nylon will be softer and more flexible._

 

1/8 will be too small I guess. I never used multifilament before so don't know how much it will strecht but: 1/8" = 3.2mm while mogamicable.com states their 2893 is 4.8mm. You think it can stretch for almost 2mm?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1/8 will be too small I guess. I never used multifilament before so don't know how much it will strecht but: 1/8" = 3.2mm while mogamicable.com states their 2893 is 4.8mm. You think it can stretch for almost 2mm?_

 

Pretty sure it can stretch 2mm. A little difficult to slide it in, but when finished, it will cover tightly which will look nicer than loose.


----------



## tobrien

where is it you all prefer to buy your teflon wire and interconnects?


----------



## qusp

we buy them from all over the place because we are all over the world. Could you be more specific about what you want and where you are??


----------



## poo

^ Lets start with Australia, decent quality cable, decent quality connectors...


----------



## bmwpowere36m3

I'm curious where you can get sleeving, cloth or nylon, that has that vintage look. Like old guitar cables, which will have some sort of multi-color pattern on them (i.e. Fender Gold Bass Cables).


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *poo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ Lets start with Australia, decent quality cable, decent quality connectors..._

 

poo ...YGPM


 bmwpowere36m3

 why dont you try music stores and repair guys for that then??


----------



## bmwpowere36m3

Here is my progression of 1st ever DIY interconnect cables...

 First up a Mini-Mini cable I made to connect my CMoY to my laptop. I got 2x Neutrik connectors and some braided wire from an old PSU. I Litz-braided the cables and assembled them. I thought they were good, but I noticed a lot of "noise" in the cable.

















 I decided to redo them, with an old USB shielded cable and the same connectors. The quality was the same, but this cable had a helluva lot less noise. Not sure if it was the shielding in this cable or induced by the previous Litz-braiding of the cable...






 Next up were a pair of Mini-RCA cables, the first I built for my father's iPod Touch and the second for my iMod iPod to Amp. My father's cable was sort of a 'test' cable, this was the first time using Canare StarQuad and RCA plugs (Neutrik mini & RCA plugs).





















 My second cable I used a nice Switchcraft 90° mini plug and Redco RCA plugs.


----------



## qusp

never had a cable produce noise because of the braid; more likely a bad grounding issue. or the shield connected at the amp end and not the source. . nice job though man, nice pics


----------



## n_maher

Those Redco plugs look like Neutrik Profi knockoffs.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Your first job is really good. At least better than mine


----------



## bmwpowere36m3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_never had a cable produce noise because of the braid; more likely a bad grounding issue. or the shield connected at the amp end and not the source. . nice job though man, nice pics_

 

With the Litz-braided cable there was no shield, so it couldn't have been a grounding problem.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those Redco plugs look like Neutrik Profi knockoffs._

 

Yup, and their nice and solid.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your first job is really good. At least better than mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks.


----------



## qusp

sometimes if two solder connections are too close to each other you can get hum, but it has to be REALLY close almost touching because as we know LOD pins are pretty blood close to each other, also it can be a faulty connector, but you used it in the rebirthed cable so probably not that. was everything else the same?? did you use it in the same place, because I guess it could've been RF or bad solder joint at one end. but again nice job on a first go kudos to you


----------



## bmwpowere36m3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sometimes if two solder connections are too close to each other you can get hum, but it has to be REALLY close almost touching because as we know LOD pins are pretty blood close to each other, also it can be a faulty connector, but you used it in the rebirthed cable so probably not that. was everything else the same?? did you use it in the same place, because I guess it could've been RF or bad solder joint at one end. but again nice job on a first go kudos to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes everything was the same and there's no LOD cable, just a mini-mini or mini-rca. I'm using the 3.5mm jack out of the dock and NOT the dock connector.

 Either way it works now and I'll be building another mini-mini with the canare cable and new neutrik connectors.


----------



## kostalex

I thought that Litz braiding use 4 strips at least. Am I right?


----------



## apatN

AFAIK Litz braid is 4 wire flat. Nice work btw bmw.


----------



## JamesL

The correct terminology is litz wire, which is just a type of wire that is braided.
 Litz wire usually refers to wire that incorporates any number of braid.


----------



## hockeyb213

22 awg Ultimate ears Jena Labs cable produced by punnisher


----------



## FallenAngel

Looks awesome


----------



## Punnisher

Hehe, thanks.

 One pair of super.fi 3 was harmed in the making of this cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah well, er6i will be here this week.


----------



## qusp

Litz is a braid of any number of strands it pretty much literally means braid no specific number is implied.

 Nice job on the UE cable Punnisher
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 must be heavy for a IEM cable though. any way of clipping it to your clothes for helping with the weight and microphinics?? I would think the microphonics would be pretty bad???

 how did you harm your super.fi's grounding, short??

 this build includes some cables so i'll post it as a whole; plus i couldn't be bothered taking a seperate pic of just the cable. this is going to be incorporated into a pelican casde for ease of transport. gonna drill out the pressure release valve and put a female mini in there wired to a male mini to plug into the pico. that way I can plug my cans in on the outside

*Caps*

 Vcap dock with 3.3uf OIMP VCAPs (TFTF bypass to come; thus the larger hammond than necessary) 

*IN:* LOD hardwired with Crystal Cables piccolino mini coax

 Eichmann RCA sockets 

 these are really tight; so tight that when this pic was taken I had assumed that they sat on the end like in this pic, because I got full contact like that. But then I remembered reading that you had to warm the bullets up with a hairdryer to soften them and let them cool in situ for a proper fit.

*OUT:* Eichmann RCA sockets

 mini jack out

 RCA->mini nterconnect is Eichmann Silver Bullets->Crystal Cables Piccolino mini coax->XLO 3.5mm mini

 internals are wired almost exclusively with Piccolino with just the ground plane containing a 6N cryo silver ground 'shaft' the sockets are still grounded with piccolino but joining the grounds on the ins to the ground on the outs is done with cryo silver for rigidity and durability. There is some sharp bits still left despite my best efforts to file them off so thought I would use that instead. the case had to be ground out quite a bit to accommodate the VCAPS side by side.









 still to come, I need to add the mini USB to the LOD its wired up but I need to find some thinner wire for it so it fits inside properly. my portable rig is now ready for all comers. no need to think about upgrading my cables for a while now. Not that that will stop me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this has been a long time coming buying it piece by piece. My poor poor wallet.


----------



## rds

Quote:


 my portable rig is now ready for all comers. 
 

...except maybe your pocket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You've really thickened up that sexy little itouch. 
 Very nice work though. I gotta check out this cap mod - I didn't think you could do that with the WM DAC in the touch.

 Are there some schematics to show what's going on with this itouch mod?


----------



## qusp

not a touch its a 5.5g ipod video DIYMOD with CF card mod as well; its the DIY IMOD. this capped dock will not work with the stiock touch (well it will work but it wont do you any good). if you DIYMOD it will. people are working on the itouch mod at the moment. someone may have done it, but its certainly not common. not really worth it for the touch IMO because there isn't enough storage for much lossless or high bitrate tracks.you can DIYMOD any portable really; as long as you can find the pinout of the dac and figure out which caps, inductors you have to remove or bypass. check out the diymod thread there may be some progress on the itouch

 and yeah this config is more transportable than portable and will grow further with a lisa III soon; my excuse is that the dock doesn't sit very well on top of the diminuitive pico. I have a lowpro blackgate LOD for portable.


----------



## Punnisher

The cable is not mine, but I think it will work. Not ideal obviously.

 As long as the cable gets formed around the ear well enough it shouldn't be a problem.

 I was testing 2 pairs of ue connectors and one pair was very tight. So tight that it ripped the socket out of my sf3 and the inner wiring along with it.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_not a touch its a 5.5g ipod video DIYMOD with CF card mod as well; its the DIY IMOD. this capped dock will not work with the stiock touch (well it will work but it wont do you any good). if you DIYMOD it will._

 

So this is still using the iPod DAC, correct?


----------



## hockeyb213

if it is a diymod he is taking a straight signal from the dacs so to answer your question he is still using the ipod dac


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So this is still using the iPod DAC, correct?_

 

yep direct path to uber caps via uber wire
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so yes its using the ipod dac; making FULL use of it. about as good sound as you will get depending on the amp and when lisa arrives I will be in heaven


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yep direct path to uber caps via uber wire
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so yes its using the ipod dac; making FULL use of it. about as good sound as you will get depending on the amp and when lisa arrives I will be in heaven_

 

When someone other than Wadia can (is allowed to) bypass that DAC I'll be pleased.


----------



## qusp

doubt it'll happen any time soon and certainly not in a portable solution. people have been trying for years with no success to tap the I2S signal. i'll be happy too, but for the moment i'm pretty happy with the sound coming from this setup. not as good as a home setup obviously, but still pretty darn good. have you ever actually heard a vcap or similar large capped dock?? because the ipod dac isn't actually that bad; its just other compnents holding it back.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Yet another Senn cable...









 A pair of XLR cables and 1/4"-1/8" adapter:


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_have you ever actually heard a vcap or similar large capped dock??_

 

Yes, of course. I was not overly impressed.


----------



## markieta

I really enjoy that look. The clear pvc insulation around wire + the braided set of them. When I first saw them, which was only just recently, that's what made me want to build my own interconnect. I am doing Silver + Copper in that style.

 Great work, I might need that mini plug. Where did you buy it?


----------



## qusp

oh well each to their own I guess. not a home rig killer but def a killer portable rig IMO


----------



## qusp

the XLO mini's are hard to find. percyaudio.com has them; michael has some really great stuff. doesn't have a very user friendly website though. just a list of text and model numbers in PDF format; no shopping cart, no pictures so you have to order by email and know what you are looking for. I do warn that they are a PITA to solder without melting the dielectric between the poles. so you need some soldering skill to use them and flux..... lots of flux; especially with the thicker wires


----------



## markieta

I've got the skills but at the rate your talking, I don't think I have a powerful enough soldering iron (40w) Any trouble I've ever had soldering wires to leads was not having enough heat.


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markieta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've got the skills but at the rate your talking, I don't think I have a powerful enough soldering iron (40w) Any trouble I've ever had soldering wires to leads was not having enough heat._

 

With 40 watts you can scorch everything and melt connectors. Hope yours is temperature controlled otherwise, 25w is more than enough.


----------



## FallenAngel

In my VERY slow journey towards a balanced setup (which might take a leap of faith next week), here is a pair of XLR cables I just made. I just had to use this wire, it looks so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 22awg Jena with Neutrik XX-line XLRs.


----------



## qusp

hey those are nice neutrik XLR's i'm never that keen on neutriks looks but they're pretty cool so its actually the XX line or you couldn't remember the name lol?? and yeah i'm with you on the jena i'm addicted to it; is there a self help group or program for this stuff?? and dont say head-fi


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey those are nice neutrik XLR's i'm never that keen on neutriks looks but they're pretty cool so its actually the XX line or you couldn't remember the name lol?? and yeah i'm with you on the jena i'm addicted to it; is there a self help group or program for this stuff?? and dont say head-fi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, there's a support group for Jena addicts, it's called large order discount pricing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Truly and deeply sorry for you wallet.


----------



## qusp

does it get cheaper than $5" thankyou for your condolences BTW although i'm not as sorry for my loss as perhaps I should be
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of course it ends up costing me more than that by the time it gets here. why is my island so far away


----------



## KeItHlOu

I had had a lot of eye candy! how nice is this post! FAB!


----------



## ludoo

A pair of SR-80 I got from ebay last week with a broken driver and in awful shape, for 16 euros shipped. Replaced the driver with one I had around, swapped the plastic mesh with a metal one, and recabled.

 The cable is 24AWG SPC sleeved with 1960s shoelaces (got 200 assorted laces for 2 euros, have to put them to some use), with the right side a dark red. Now I need new bowl pads and some tissue to replace the rotten one in front of the drivers, which I removed. Any suggestions on which material to use?


----------



## kostalex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ludoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now I need ... some tissue to replace the rotten one in front of the drivers, which I removed. Any suggestions on which material to use?_

 

Look to the synthetic fabric mesh on PortaPro at my avatar. I made it of some tea bags.


----------



## dfkt

Excellent!


----------



## markieta

very nice,
 shoelaces are a great idea.


----------



## qusp

X2 on the shoelaces; excellent. i've been looking for a more 'organic/vintage/individual solution and they look great. only problem might be that they would get grubby pretty quick and with no way to wash, that could be an issue. nice work though, very cool


----------



## nikongod

I re-terminated my Zu-Mobius senheisser cable, and my Denon D5000 cable. 






 Team 4-pin XLR FTW. 

 The D5000 cable is made absurdly well for an OEM piece. The Zu cable is also quite the bit of gear with some obvious thought taken in its construction.


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I re-terminated my Zu-Mobius senheisser cable, and my Denon D5000 cable. 

 Team 4-pin XLR FTW. 

 The D5000 cable is made absurdly well for an OEM piece. The Zu cable is also quite the bit of gear with some obvious thought taken in its construction._

 

Looks awesome, another member of 4-pin XLRs


----------



## poo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I re-terminated my Zu-Mobius senheisser cable..._

 

Very curious about the connectors used at the can end - where'd you get those now eh?


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *poo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very curious about the connectors used at the can end - where'd you get those now eh?_

 

It's a stock Zu Mobius cable; they make the connectors.


----------



## poo

^ Assuming they don't sell those connectors separately...


----------



## Currawong

The Zu cable I gather has some weird construction, which makes me curious what construction it is.


----------



## Punnisher

Newest LOD.












 Jena 22awg mixed with pure solid silver.


----------



## krmathis

^ Looking nice!


----------



## dfkt

Extension cord - Neutrik, Mogami Mini Neglex, WBT silver solder, heatshrink. I'm not into fancy stuff, but I sure hope I don't get any "ghetto" comments with it.


----------



## rds

Quote:


 Extension cord - Neutrik, Mogami Mini Neglex, WBT silver solder, heatshrink. I'm not into fancy stuff, but I sure hope I don't get any "ghetto" comments with it. 
 

\

 Looks very professional to me. Nice work.


----------



## jamess71

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Extension cord - Neutrik, Mogami Mini Neglex, WBT silver solder, heatshrink. I'm not into fancy stuff, but I sure hope I don't get any "ghetto" comments with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

What is that heat shrink? Where did you get it? It a perfect fit, very nice.


----------



## dfkt

I don't know the brand, bought it here in Austria in an electronics store. Un-shrunk diameter is 12mm, shrunk it's about 4-5mm minimum. Perfectly fine for the slim Neutriks and both Mogami Quads, normal and mini.


----------



## jamess71

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know the brand, bought it here in Austria in an electronics store. Un-shrunk diameter is 12mm, shrunk it's about 4-5mm minimum. Perfectly fine for the slim Neutriks and both Mogami Quads, normal and mini._

 

Cool I'll find some 3:1 12mm tube for my next mini project. Thanks


----------



## fatman711

I don't see how that is ghetto. If anything, it looks more professional looking than any of the copper based cables. Good looking cable!


----------



## qusp

that'll be 1/2" 3:1 then. but you have to watch it when ordering; if the site doesn't list whether the diameter is before or after shrinking; ASK because some places will list as the shrunk diameter and some will list the same shrink as the pre-shrunk diameter. it makes it very difficult to order from somewhere new. i've been caught out before.

 oh and what is 'ghetto' is a matter of opinion. that looks fine to me. its a matter of taste. I like both looks; I like the exposed jena/silver braid (especially if its a good braiding job), I like sleek multi-filament covered cables (especially for HP cables.) and I like braid covered in techflex; but so you can see through to the inside. all these look good if done well, and yours is no exception. nice work


----------



## Captain ?degard

I'm a bit amused by the people caring about what materials the wires are made off. Placeboeffect ftw, i guess. I'd rather spend the effort having a LOD thats small, not some giant thing with more gold in it than the british crown


----------



## qusp

lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not that small though. small + high quality = possible placebo or not it makes me happy. ^ looks to me like you are being intentionally ghetto; which is just as funny






 4 wire 22AWG jena shortened neutrik mini; epoxy putty dock casing with black enamel and matt finish resin protective coat


----------



## ruZZ.il

nice dock work.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Captain Ødegård* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm a bit amused by the people caring about what materials the wires are made off. Placeboeffect ftw, i guess. I'd rather spend the effort having a LOD thats small, not some giant thing with more gold in it than the british crown
http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q...degard/lod.jpg_

 

Thats what I call a slim LOD. Well done Captain!


----------



## Captain ?degard

Not being ghetto, being cheap. Not gonna spend money on stuff just for esthetics


----------



## St_n

My first DIY interconnect


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Captain Ødegård* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not being ghetto, being cheap. Not gonna spend money on stuff just for esthetics_

 

whatever you say mate; but that cable is making more of a statement than i'm cheap. especially coupled with the text you posted with it. maybe i'm reading too much into it but 3 braiding mistakes in a short 3 wire braid, a slim dock connector that doesnt actually make the whole package much slimmer when connected to the ipod; and your usually inflammatory posts??? I dunno

 I'm not spending money on jena for aesthetics. spending money because it makes a difference to me. i'm a graphic designer by trade so I cant help but make things look nice if I can. the finishing on that took mostly time not money. and the jena wire I have in abundance. the durability on jena is superior to any other wire i've used as well. its almost indestructible. the fact that it sounds wicked is almost second to the practical plus's. but we all have our quirks


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *St_n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first DIY interconnect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://i726.photobucket.com/albums/w...MAGE_015-1.jpg_

 

Nice first time cable.

 Welcome to Head-Fi!


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ruZZ.il* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice dock work._


----------



## Captain ?degard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_whatever you say mate; but that cable is making more of a statement than i'm cheap. especially coupled with the text you posted with it. maybe i'm reading too much into it but 3 braiding mistakes in a short 3 wire braid, a slim dock connector that doesnt actually make the whole package much slimmer when connected to the ipod; and your usually inflammatory posts??? I dunno

 I'm not spending money on jena for aesthetics. spending money because it makes a difference to me. i'm a graphic designer by trade so I cant help but make things look nice if I can. the finishing on that took mostly time not money. and the jena wire I have in abundance. the durability on jena is superior to any other wire i've used as well. its almost indestructible. the fact that it sounds wicked is almost second to the practical plus's. but we all have our quirks_

 

I googled how to braid to get them to stick together. You see, I'm not a girl, I don't spend all day braiding hair. My point of a cable is to make it work, not look like it poops rainbows when in use. Im not gonna spend 15 bucks on epoxy, i use hot glue. i'm not gonna spend money on connectors with plastic caps, I bought the cheapest thing with a connector on dealextreme and soldered it using wires from a 100 pack of battery connectors I've had for years. Guess what, it works, its small, and I didn't have to take a morgage to pay for the cables to be 100% unicorn hair. I'm sure it gives you great pleasure to have a cable that looks omg so coyute n purty, thats just not me


----------



## Punnisher

Arguing over cables doesn't resolve anything, lets just post pics.


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Punnisher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Arguing over cables doesn't resolve anything, lets just post pics._

 

X2. 

 Can we all please stop spamming this thread and post pics only? This IS a Gallery in the first place.


----------



## Piejesu

This is my iMod Dock cable, with Mundorf Cap.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 They are not able to be in the iPod Dock Connector, so I separate them to the connector.
 I am enjoying this cable with Pico.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I made this carrying case for Pico & iMod & this Dock connector, too.


----------



## kuzzz

My second recable,
 ksc75 with 120 ohm resistors.


----------



## apatN

Nice work people! Kuzz, where did you get that switchcraft from?


----------



## ludoo

My latest recable






 After going crazy modding orthos in the past few months, I had been wondering if a similar damping strategy would work on dynamic phones. So I recently got a used pair of the notoriously overbassy K27i (same as the K414P) to find out.

 I will post details in another thread, the quick version is the felt behind the driver (once the driver back is cleaned from the crap AKG puts on it) really works wonders. The SPC recable also helps a bit. The sleeve is made with hiking bootlaces, a dark blue color which is not really evident in the pic. For what they cost, these have become pretty good closed portables.


----------



## funch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Piejesu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is my iMod Dock cable, with Mundorf Cap.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 They are not able to be in the iPod Dock Connector, so I separate them to the connector.
 I am enjoying this cable with Pico.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I made this carrying case for Pico & iMod & this Dock connector, too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I must say, this is the best integration of an iMod with external cap's that
 I've seen. Very, very nice job!


----------



## sandbasser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ludoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My latest recable






 After going crazy modding orthos in the past few months, I had been wondering if a similar damping strategy would work on dynamic phones. So I recently got a used pair of the notoriously overbassy K27i (same as the K414P) to find out.

 I will post details in another thread, the quick version is the felt behind the driver (once the driver back is cleaned from the crap AKG puts on it) really works wonders. The SPC recable also helps a bit. The sleeve is made with hiking bootlaces, a dark blue color which is not really evident in the pic. For what they cost, these have become pretty good closed portables._

 

Quick question: how do you like your Sansa Clip???


----------



## ludoo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sandbasser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Quick question: how do you like your Sansa Clip???_

 

I don't much listen to music on the go, as I prefer full cans and regular amps. But the few times I do the Clip does not make me miss the other DAPs I had (Cowon D2, Clix2), and sounds pretty good. For what it costs I think it's unbeatable, unless you need a larger capacity or you want to watch movies. The latest firmware also added support for FLAC files.

 Edit: I can add that the Clip is really tiny, the only gadget that I actually can clip to my belt without noticing it, and has a lively energetic sound.


----------



## gore.rubicon

My First interconnect, didnt have any "real" 3.5 trs left so i improvised for the other end


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Piejesu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is my iMod Dock cable, with Mundorf Cap.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 They are not able to be in the iPod Dock Connector, so I separate them to the connector.
 I am enjoying this cable with Pico.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I made this carrying case for Pico & iMod & this Dock connector, too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

nice job what sort of mundorfs are they?? I love mundorf caps they're so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 I googled how to braid to get them to stick together. You see, I'm not a girl, I don't spend all day braiding hair. My point of a cable is to make it work, not look like it poops rainbows when in use. Im not gonna spend 15 bucks on epoxy, i use hot glue. i'm not gonna spend money on connectors with plastic caps, I bought the cheapest thing with a connector on dealextreme and soldered it using wires from a 100 pack of battery connectors I've had for years. Guess what, it works, its small, and I didn't have to take a morgage to pay for the cables to be 100% unicorn hair. I'm sure it gives you great pleasure to have a cable that looks omg so coyute n purty, thats just not me 
 

predictable, childish and oh so you. i'm fine with anyone coming in here with whatever effort they've been able to achieve I think thats great I really do. but dont come in here and insult me and some of what this thread is all about; making the best functioning and cleanest solution that can be had with the materials at hand. for that cable: braiding elementary, epoxy putty.20c, techflex .30c time 0.00c. value of wire 'a matter of opinion'




 jena/vampire rca-mini

 only had these neutrik RCA on hand and wasnt trying to make a expensive cable, but was about 5cm too short on the vampire so had to substitute 18awg jena since it was there. I miss my Y splits didnt have any adhesive shrink either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well


----------



## markieta

My first DIY IC done! =) Hooray!

 annd...

 don't ask how i managed to fit all 4 cables into the neutrik mini haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to make another!


----------



## dfkt

Looks delicious, like liquorice strings.


----------



## EFN

Modded to have the simplest profile possible for an ER-4










 No more Microphonics. The stock resistors replaced with TKD resistors (Audiophile Grade) and uses Sony cables


----------



## Punnisher

Very nice heatshrink work!

 What size and brand heatshrink is over the strain relief Y split? Looks like it has quite the shrink ratio.


----------



## KillersAreQuiet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markieta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first DIY IC done! =) Hooray!

 annd...

 don't ask how i managed to fit all 4 cables into the neutrik mini haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to make another!
_

 

Looks cool how the red colored wires change from a braid to spirals


----------



## Piejesu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *funch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I must say, this is the best integration of an iMod with external cap's that
 I've seen. Very, very nice job!_

 

Thank you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice job what sort of mundorfs are they?? I love mundorf caps they're so pretty_

 

Thanks,too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are M-Lytic AL Bipolar Audio Capacitors, 47uF. At first I wanted to install Mcaps instead of M-Lytic, but they were too big to install into this size.


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Punnisher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice heatshrink work!

 What size and brand heatshrink is over the strain relief Y split? Looks like it has quite the shrink ratio._

 

Thanks buddy. The Heatshrink is a cheap brand named "Hongshang". In order to achieve the "tight" effect, I always use heatshrinks at sizes way smaller than the actual required diameter. For example, the driver unit should have used an 8 ot 7mm, but instead I use a 5mm. I will use a nose plier to enlarge the heatshrink until they fit and then heat them using quck succession using a cigaratte Lighter. The result is that they looked as if they are wearing tights LOL! (reminded me of Men in Tights
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kanamin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Piejesu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is my iMod Dock cable, with Mundorf Cap.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 They are not able to be in the iPod Dock Connector, so I separate them to the connector.
 I am enjoying this cable with Pico.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I made this carrying case for Pico & iMod & this Dock connector, too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG that is the cutest case ever

 I want to make one now


----------



## ShinyFalcon

I'm having a bit of trouble searching around for female RCA jacks. I'm making several interconnects and the one I need help on is a double female RCA -> 3.5mm male mini. Can anyone nudge me in the right direction? Maybe I'm using wrong search terms? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And while I'm at it, how about female mini -> double RCA? I found this female mini connector from Redco, and I think that one will work well.

 Edit: Probably wrong topic... I'll add my own pics to this post later on. My apologies!


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_....... I always use heatshrinks at sizes way smaller than the actual required diameter. For example, the driver unit should have used an 8 ot 7mm, but instead I use a 5mm. I will use a nose plier to enlarge the heatshrink until they fit and then heat them using quck succession using a cigaratte Lighter. The result is that they looked as if they are wearing tights LOL! (reminded me of Men in Tights
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 

I do this too I even use the pliers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sometimes I will use a pair of scissors for larger shrink so I get more leverage. sometimes it results in a breakage of the shrink though if i'm a bit too ambitious


----------



## JamesL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ShinyFalcon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm having a bit of trouble searching around for female RCA jacks. I'm making several interconnects and the one I need help on is a double female RCA -> 3.5mm male mini. Can anyone nudge me in the right direction? Maybe I'm using wrong search terms? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And while I'm at it, how about female mini -> double RCA? I found this female mini connector from Redco, and I think that one will work well.

 Edit: Probably wrong topic... I'll add my own pics to this post later on. My apologies!_

 

Parts-express.com has several inline female RCA jacks. 
 They also have a inline female stereo mini, and rca & mini plugs.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ShinyFalcon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm having a bit of trouble searching around for female RCA jacks. I'm making several interconnects and the one I need help on is a double female RCA -> 3.5mm male mini. Can anyone nudge me in the right direction? Maybe I'm using wrong search terms? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And while I'm at it, how about female mini -> double RCA? I found this female mini connector from Redco, and I think that one will work well.

 Edit: Probably wrong topic... I'll add my own pics to this post later on. My apologies!_

 


 the best female inline mini is the neutrik one. there really arent menty choices, but this ones the best. markertek has them cheap


----------



## Pars

The Calrad 319f always looked like the nicest of the inline mini females:

Westlake Electronic Supply: Product Details for CAL-30-319-F PRO 3.5mm


----------



## Lil' Knight

It does look like a female jack for Canare F12.


----------



## denging

these are my interconnects

 my favourite, each L,R,G are constructed from 20AWG solid copper wire (OFC) twisted with 22AWG siltech silver wire, heat-shrink tubed and braided, terminated with canare f-12 and switchcraft :







 my LOD, the L, R are red-copper strands (varnished) with 22AWG silver (non siltech) wire as G, heat-shrink tubed and twisted, terminated with neutrik mini jack :






 my recent mini to mini, 22AWG silver-plated copper wire with teflon dielectric tube, heat-shrink tubed, twisted and terminated with neutrik mini jack :


----------



## apatN

To braid heatshrunk wires must have been the nuttiest thing. EVAH.


----------



## gallardo88

can someone please explain how to solder neutrik rcas? the cheap series, not the pro-fi's.

 i am not sure what the best way to solder my wires on would be. thanks


----------



## Captain ?degard




----------



## apatN

Nice clean work Odegard. A lot better than your last LOD.


----------



## mambo5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Captain Ødegård* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

nice work odegard,
 Where did you buy you ipod connector LOD?


----------



## bidoux

It looks likke the new cable of the new generation of ipod.


----------



## Captain ?degard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mambo5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice work odegard,
 Where did you buy you ipod connector LOD?_

 

If you mean the connector itself (i made the lod) i bought it from ridax (thanks germania for link). great shop located in sweden so it shipped extremely quickly here to norway:
iPod/iPhone Dock Connector ordering
 $3.39 per connector

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bidoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It looks likke the new cable of the new generation of ipod.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 it is, only black for my itouch.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Captain Ødegård* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

now that was easy wasnt it. you got through all that braiding without compromising your masculinity. nice work


----------



## Captain ?degard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_now that was easy wasnt it. you got through all that braiding without compromising your masculinity. nice work _

 

my penis fell off twice, had to glue it back on


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Captain Ødegård* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my penis fell off twice, had to glue it back on_

 

You didn't solder it?


----------



## kuzzz

^lmao


----------



## Captain ?degard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You didn't solder it?_

 

Nah was afraid the solder contained led. Don't want any mutant babies


----------



## japc

LOL!


----------



## krmathis

Back on track...


----------



## cetoole

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Back on track... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Not really, I dont see any cables...


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Captain Ødegård* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my penis fell off twice, had to glue it back on_

 






ouch!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hot glue???

 sorry havent made any cables today so no pics, but that mental image was just too funny scary to not comment


----------



## Headphile808

My 1st LOD! qusp custom Jena Labs 18AWG Cryo/XLO HT Mini. Enjoy..
 Happy Holidays
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808


----------



## my.self

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Headphile808* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My 1st LOD! qusp custom Jena Labs 18AWG Cryo/XLO HT Mini. Enjoy..
 Happy Holidays
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808_

 

wow, that looks great, whered u get the supplies to make that from? i might wanna try it out myself


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *my.self* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow, that looks great, whered u get the supplies to make that from? i might wanna try it out myself_

 

he wil not be able to tell you that. because he doesn't know; he just couldnt wait for me to post it in here (he's such a show off) ;p I made it for him for christmas in exchange for some supplies he's picking up for me (save me on shipping) I get my supplies from all over. there is no shop you can get jena from, you can only buy direct from jena. in large amounts. the XLO minis I got from michael percy audio. they are not easy to find, but I love them. the dock I got from qables


----------



## Captain ?degard




----------



## Headphile808

Whoa, Uhh good job there Captain the Low-Pro LOD looks very interesting. You know what they say, "Practice Makes Perfect".
 Good Luck & Happy Holidays
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808


----------



## Hayduke

Hey Capt

 Where are you hosting your images? I don't see them most of the time.
 Sometimes I'll see an image right after you post it. Are you removing them perhaps?


----------



## Captain ?degard

They are there. Using photobucket and never had any problem with photos not showing, nor anyone commenting on it until you. Weird


----------



## dfkt

Never had that problem with Photobucket at all... only Imageshack sucks most of the time.


----------



## Hayduke

wierd, I'm seeing the pics from the recent post here at work, but I didn't see them from home when I made my earlier post. I'll have to check my PC at home. I block a lot of sites, but I don't think photobucket is one of them since I use their service myself.

 Anyway, I like that small LOD capt. Is that a cable that you dismantled for the connector? If not, where did you get such a slim connector?


----------



## Captain ?degard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hayduke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyway, I like that small LOD capt. Is that a cable that you dismantled for the connector? If not, where did you get such a slim connector?_

 

iPod/iPhone Dock Connector ordering
 got the link from germania, excellent site and brilliant small size on that connector


----------



## Hayduke

Awesome! He didn't have that one last time I ordered dock connectors. I need some more, so I'll probably get a couple of that style with my next order.

 Thanks


----------



## Sodacose

Okay, this may be a question without answer, but can anyone point me towards a good "do-it-all" cable?

 I'm looking to rewire my turntable, make some RCA's and some mini-to-mini's. I may also use it for guitar cable and other misc IC's. Is there one cable that can pretty much do all of this? Would getting something like canare starquad be a pain to use for RCA's (because all four conductors are wrapped together)?

 I've repaired lots of guitar cables and things, but this would be my first forray into entirely DIY'ing, so I don't need anything super fancy: just something to get me started. But of course, this is an audio site, so I am looking for sound quality.

 Any links to good deals would also be greatly appreciated.

 Thanks!


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sodacose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay, this may be a question without answer, but can anyone point me towards a good "do-it-all" cable?

 I'm looking to rewire my turntable, make some RCA's and some mini-to-mini's. I may also use it for guitar cable and other misc IC's. Is there one cable that can pretty much do all of this? Would getting something like canare starquad be a pain to use for RCA's (because all four conductors are wrapped together)?

 I've repaired lots of guitar cables and things, but this would be my first forray into entirely DIY'ing, so I don't need anything super fancy: just something to get me started. But of course, this is an audio site, so I am looking for sound quality.

 Any links to good deals would also be greatly appreciated.

 Thanks!_

 

The starquad should work fine for the interconnects, but not so much for rewiring the turntable. Like you said, it has 4 wires, so I'm not sure how practical it would be for the "guts" of the turntable. For the tonearm itself, you want very very thin wire. Check out navships on ebay. He sells small quantities of high quality wire. His thin stuff (30ga for example) is listed as tonearm wire.


----------



## Sodacose

Thanks hayduke. By rewiring turntable I just meant replacing the chintzy RCA's that are hardwired into it (it's a Technics), not the tonearm etc. wiring. I'll assume by your response that the canare would be ok for this if it is ok for regular RCA's.


----------



## Captain ?degard

resistor adapter


----------



## Headphile808

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Captain Ødegård* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 resistor adapter_

 

Hey Captain, it looks a tad bit rough around the edges. But otherwise good job sir. Looks like it's embedded in a quartz crystal, pretty cool. I think the ladies should dig the bling. Go Captain Go Captain.
 Good Luck & Happy New Year
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808


----------



## dfkt

Hot glue rocks...


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hot glue rocks...
http://anythingbutipod.com/images/fo...310122-800.jpg_

 

Slim!


----------



## Captain ?degard

Got some black model paint yesterday so i can cover all the ugly glue. However the resistor thingy is just a proof of concept for size so not gonna bother


----------



## japc

Being transparent really adds in sexyness and geekness, don't paint it.


----------



## Captain ?degard

If only there was fully clear hot glue.


----------



## dfkt

Pattex Hot Sticks are quite transparent compared to the cheaper hot glue, and it also forms better.


----------



## gallardo88

bump.
 can anyone explain how to solder neutrik rca's?


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gallardo88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bump.
 can anyone explain how to solder neutrik rca's?_

 

How about the stickied thread in this forum?
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/how...ep-pics-50729/

 I realize this post doesn't have an image, but this is supposed to be a gallery, not a discussion thread.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gallardo88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bump.
 can anyone explain how to solder neutrik rca's?_

 

Same as any other RCA connects?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gallardo88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bump.
 can anyone explain how to solder neutrik rca's?_

 

It's the same like any other plug. Just wonder exactly what you're meaning?


----------



## qusp

here's some cables I made for my incoming lisa III with LLP to connect to my vcap dock. 

 I love this putty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 as for the neutrik RCA; I think I know what he's confused about; there is no terminal for the return/ground; it is not like evry other RCA connector; there are a few others set up like this though. There isnt a specific area defined as where to solder too. just solder the ground to anywhere on the 'body' of the inside. I find he best place is to bend the very tip of the wire at 90 degrees and push the tip up through the slot and solder it there. sorry I dont have any pics but hopefully you know what I mean. there is a terminal for the tip/hot wire and then there is a large area connected to the ground/ring that forms the rest of the body of the inside of the connector. in this there is a slot that near the access opening in the 'top' it is about .5" long and a couple of mm wide; just solder it to there. or anywhere on that section. I just find thats the best place, because being a bit thinner it heats up more easily and also has the added mechanical strength if you bend the wire and put it through there before soldering. if you are using stranded wire, just tin the wire before bending it. neutrik arent the only RCA to be set up like this, but I agree its not immediately obvious if you dont know what you are looking for. Any questions just PM me so we can have more pics in here instead of talk. and if you are still confused, I have a pair of them downstairs and i'll take a pic and point out where I mean. hope that helps


----------



## jackBnimble3556

Were's a good place to find supplies in the US?


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jackBnimble3556* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Were's a good place to find supplies in the US?_

 

Ummmmm......... i'm not from the US, but I get most of my supplies from there. but I cant read your mind; you need to be much more specific before I could even hope to give you an answer to that. thehre isnt one place that is the best supplier for everything. what do you mean?? wire specifically, connectors, sleeving. there will be somewhere that has a bit of everything, but there is nowhere to my knowledge that has a good range of everything. I get supplies from at least 4 places for different things.

 percyaudio.com is a good place to start though. but he doesnt have much entry level stuff. he has a good range of most things and has good prices. his site is just a PDF catalogue though, so you better know what you are looking for because there isnt any pictures. you have to order via email then he will invoice you, there is no shopping cart. he also has great prices on resistors, cardas solder and blackgate caps. I thoroughly recommend him.

 so basically if you can tell us what you are planning on building and what sort of budget you have; we might be able to give you some more specific advice.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Captain Ødegård* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got some black model paint yesterday so i can cover all the ugly glue. However the resistor thingy is just a proof of concept for size so not gonna bother_

 

what paint did you get?? acrylic or enamel?? acrylic drys quicker, but isnt at all tough/durable. enamel is much tougher and more suitable IMO. plus to be honest I dont think you will find anything that will bond to the surface of hot glue very well. also one problem that I wonder if you guys have thought of is summer. hot summer sun is easily hot enough to melt/soften hot glue; so if that is the only thing your connector is made from it will just melt. and if you cover it in black paint then that will just attract and intensify the heat. epoxy would be much better suited for this application; its just more permanent so you have to get it right first time. I'm speaking from experience here, not just running my mouth off. I have been working with this sort of stuff for a while now but if you have found a more suitable hot glue with higher resistance to heat, then i'm very interested because its (glue) much easier to work with. I'm all ears an totally ready to learn. works great especially if you also have a can of butane, you can give it a burst of cold and it sets instantly, so you can stop it in its tracks and make shapes that are normally very difficult. I use this technique sometimes when filling the dock connector, so I can stop it before it flows towards the release buttons and clogs them up; I do this as an alternative to putting a small amount in and waiting for it to set before adding more. any cold gas will do though. and watch the naked flames if you use butane


----------



## DaMnEd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jackBnimble3556* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Were's a good place to find supplies in the US?_

 

Homegrown Audio Co. | pure silver audio cables


----------



## apatN

Qusp really great work on the putty but what on earth covers the connectors?


----------



## Captain ?degard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what paint did you get?? acrylic or enamel?? acrylic drys quicker, but isnt at all tough/durable. enamel is much tougher and more suitable IMO. plus to be honest I dont think you will find anything that will bond to the surface of hot glue very well. also one problem that I wonder if you guys have thought of is summer. hot summer sun is easily hot enough to melt/soften hot glue; so if that is the only thing your connector is made from it will just melt. and if you cover it in black paint then that will just attract and intensify the heat. epoxy would be much better suited for this application; its just more permanent so you have to get it right first time. I'm speaking from experience here, not just running my mouth off. I have been working with this sort of stuff for a while now but if you have found a more suitable hot glue with higher resistance to heat, then i'm very interested because its (glue) much easier to work with. I'm all ears an totally ready to learn. works great especially if you also have a can of butane, you can give it a burst of cold and it sets instantly, so you can stop it in its tracks and make shapes that are normally very difficult. I use this technique sometimes when filling the dock connector, so I can stop it before it flows towards the release buttons and clogs them up; I do this as an alternative to putting a small amount in and waiting for it to set before adding more. any cold gas will do though. and watch the naked flames if you use butane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

we dont exactly have temperature problems in norway xD at least not 11/12 of the year. dont use the cables outside anyways. 

 also, its enamel paint.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Qusp really great work on the putty but what on earth covers the connectors? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

what do you mean?? have you seen eichmann bullets before?? they dont have a ground/return 'ring' they have a kind of bar that is on the inside of that plastic ring and is pushed onto the outside of the ground terminal on the rca jack. that plastic ring there goes over the ring and pushes the silver bar against it. if you look at the face of it you will see a little silver dot. thats the ground pin. its different to other RCA's but works a treat its a 'patented low mass design' LOL and if you are talking about the solder terminals inside I purt a dap of epoxy resin glue on top for strain relief then pushed the tupe over the wires and covered in solid putty. so they arent going anywhere. there also isnt going to be any repairs happening if something goes wrong, but that is extremely unlikely with all that going on, they arent moving a nanometer.


----------



## apatN

Oh lol. I didn't realize putty was the English word for our klei. Never mind me. I go to bed already.


----------



## bmwpowere36m3

Another first for me, made a guitar patch cable for my father...






 Used Canare GS-6 Instrument Cable, Neutrik NP2X Connectors, and some sweet looking rope, which I scavenged the sheathing from.


----------



## Juaquin

My first attempts at making some cables, using Mogami Quad (two sizes) and Neutrik 3.5mm's (two sizes to fit the cable diameters). The larger diameter is heatshrinked because the connector opening is slightly larger than the cable; the small connectors perfectly fit the small cable. I also tried some black sleeving on the red cable, which I think looks pretty good.










 I also built an LOD which I won't post because I had to superglue the connector together because it was bulging; the next one will be better.


----------



## Captain ?degard

Nice looking cables jaquin, but arent they a bit too...stiff? Especially for a e5 i mean, the mass of the interconnect is several times that of the amp


----------



## EFN

Some for the gallery:

 My recabled ER-4S. 0.3mm 5N Pure Silver Solid Core + TKD Precision Resistors + Switchcraft plug





 ICs:














 * Another prime example of Switchcraft durability. The RA plug has been "recycled" so many times and yet still functional as ever before


----------



## Headphile808

^Nice Work EFN, really clean, stealth look. Also like the clip on the IEM cable, good for microphonics. 
 Aloha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Headphile808* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^Nice Work EFN, really clean, stealth look. Also like the clip on the IEM cable, good for microphonics. 
 Aloha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808_

 

Thanks buddy


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some for the gallery:

 My recabled ER-4S. 0.3mm 5N Pure Silver Solid Core + TKD Precision Resistors + Switchcraft plug
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...oddedER-4S.png

 ICs:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v645/EFN/EFNIC02.png
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v645/EFN/EFNIC01.png
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v645/EFN/EFNIC03.png
 * Another prime example of Switchcraft durability. The RA plug has been "recycled" so many times and yet still functional as ever before_

 

Really nice cable work!
 They are so clean, and they also seem well crafted.


----------



## Captain ?degard

Very nice inline resistor adapter! Casing from a plug i assume? What heatshrink is that, has to have a huge shrinkrate


----------



## EFN

*krmathis:*
 Took a lot of sweat too make em. Cheers.

*Captain Ødegård:*
 I have a habit of using smaller heatshrinks to get that super tight look. For normal Switchcraft plug, it actually require 10mm heatshrink, but I normally use 8 or 7mm even. I use long nose pliers to enlarge them to fit so when heated up the really shrink to the max.

 Yes the inline resistors are encased in a plug barrel


----------



## gallardo88

thank you qusp for the explanation


----------



## Juaquin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Captain Ødegård* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice looking cables jaquin, but arent they a bit too...stiff? Especially for a e5 i mean, the mass of the interconnect is several times that of the amp_

 

I don't use the big cables with the E5, I use the smaller diameter stuff, without any sleeving. The good stuff is for my Cmoy amp. I'm not too concerned with making the smallest possible IC, just good quality that will last and not take too much damage.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gallardo88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thank you qusp for the explanation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

no problem


----------



## Captain ?degard

World's first wooden LOD?


----------



## mattcalf

Haha that's flippin sweet Captain!!

 Will compliment the rest of your new lil' setup well!


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Captain Ødegård* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_World's first wooden LOD?
http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q...rd/woodlod.jpg_

 

Sweet! Perfect match for all your iPod touch holders, stands, ...


----------



## apatN

Great work cpt.


----------



## Captain ?degard




----------



## poo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Simple is beautiful....._

 

Indeed! Is there a thread or tutorial about making optical cables that you can point me to please EFN?


----------



## liltehood

yes, its called how to make an interconnect and its in the same forum section

 Hood


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *poo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Indeed! Is there a thread or tutorial about making optical cables that you can point me to please EFN?_

 

Hey buddy. Unfortunately there's no DIY guide on Toslink/Optical cable that I know of. I made mine by accident.

 What I have done was, I dissected my spare toslink and retrieve the glass/plastic core. Apparently optical cabling does not require any sort of soldering. Takes some clamping and glueing and it's done. For an optical link to work, the glass/plastic core must have clear optical light from end to end and the termination points must be polished as smooth as possible (sandpaper will do).

 I was lucky to have a few Toslink to Mini adapter purchased off eBay and I adapted it to the toslink core at one end with some precision placement and then secure it on the designated spot using masking tape, super glue and finally sealed with several layers of heatshrink

 A simple signal test on my iRiver iHP-120 revealed that the optical light was clearly visible on the other end, so it was a success.

 Just get yourself a cheap toslink patch cable to experiment. Get some adapters as well an you will understand.

 Cheers.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *poo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Indeed! Is there a thread or tutorial about making optical cables that you can point me to please EFN?_

 

X2 i'd be keen to have a look at that too, as well as some parts suppliers. do you need any special tools for assembly??


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_X2 i'd be keen to have a look at that too, as well as some parts suppliers. do you need any special tools for assembly??_

 

It's all pure ghetto toolwork and nothing special. I have two nose pliers, a few exacto cutters, a cigarette lighter, a super glue, a masking tape, few sizes of heatshrinks....some brute force will be handy as well and a merciless approach for dissecting and reverse engineering an existing toslink cable. Parts supplier? well I got my toslink stuffs trough eBay (Germany, USA, China etc)


----------



## iareConfusE

Really simple braided interconnect I just made on impulse today out of hookup wire I had laying around. First of my own cable I've made, work's great.


----------



## Captain ?degard

Yes its ghetto, because I'm not going to use it, just a demonstration of size. If I were going to use it I'd even out the epoxy and paint it. It does however work 100%


----------



## krmathis

Slim, slim, slim!


----------



## apatN

Mogami I recently sold:











 Freshly made Mogami with superb Neutrik connectors. Those connectors are highly recommended; they're cheap but very high quality. 
 [size=xx-small]Too bad the red is slightly smaller than the black. Oh well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size]


----------



## musicmaker

A 3 braid vampire mini-mini I built today.


----------



## markieta

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mogami I recently sold:




_

 

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mogami I recently sold:_

 

Why did you take the Neglex out of its insulation and braid it?


----------



## kostalex

I did the same because stock Nogami is too thick, stiff and heavy for headphone use.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why did you take the Neglex out of its insulation and braid it?_


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markieta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BEAUTIFUL!_

 

Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why did you take the Neglex out of its insulation and braid it?_

 

The Mogami is a bit too thick for a headphone cable. This was a relatively short cable and the stiffness didn't help. One thing that helped a lot was removing the shield. Anyway, it is way more flexible now and more suited for a headphone cable. It looks great as well; I love braids.


----------



## dfkt

Aaah, I should have looked more carefully... I thought you made an (unfinished) interconnect from the Mogami innards. D'oh, now it all makes sense.


----------



## apatN

I got to get back on those Neutrik RCA connectors I used. I couldn't find much information and they're not much used around here so I figured I should school you a little in these. They are truly amazing especially for the price. Apart from all its features its grip is also really tight. Very nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Here you can see everything. Because of that great little clamp and strain relief the connector is really solid.





 A nice close-up.





 The second size strain relief you get with them. Very nice for budget connectors. Might come in handy for future projects (y-splits?).


----------



## Juaquin

I had a weird thing happen yesterday - I soldered up a Neutrik NYS231BG (the black w/ gold tip variety) to a small interconnect, then went and did the other side with the same connector. I tested continuity before finishing it and covering it in heatshrink, and the weirdest thing happened - the ring and tip were showing continuity. 

 I unscrewed the connector, checked all my joints, looked for any stray pieces of wire - everything looked good. So I desoldered the connector and tested again. The culprit: a bad connector. Somewhere internally, the tip and ring were shorted together. I've never seen this, despite using a couple dozen Neutriks. Has anyone else ever had this happen?

 Anyways, here's the finished product after replacing with a new connector.


----------



## gibson5469

Nothing special but I couldn't find one made anywhere so i made my own.

 2.5mm male to (2x) 3.5mm jack. use it for pc headset on xbox live. the 2.5mm plug from radioshack is super tiny and a pain to work with. 
 iirc it was 24g wire, and the 4 wires didn't fit into the plug, so i had to drill the plastic out and its held together with heatshrink


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Juaquin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The culprit: a bad connector. Somewhere internally, the tip and ring were shorted together. I've never seen this, despite using a couple dozen Neutriks. Has anyone else ever had this happen?_

 

Simply put, you overheated it. Those connectors are very prone to heat because (as you discovered) all that separates the channels is plastic insulation. I will add that I've gotten a bad connector from Neutrik in the past but that's maybe a 1:100 occurrence, I've definitely toasted more than that.


----------



## Fred_fred2004

All good fun


----------



## iareConfusE




----------



## dfkt

Ultrasone HFI-780, chopped (1.4m) & screwed (Switchcraft screw-on 3.5mm, with a Neutrik barrel):


----------



## Juaquin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Simply put, you overheated it. Those connectors are very prone to heat because (as you discovered) all that separates the channels is plastic insulation. I will add that I've gotten a bad connector from Neutrik in the past but that's maybe a 1:100 occurrence, I've definitely toasted more than that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Interesting - I'm not sure it was ever overheated (soldering each wire only took a couple seconds) but that would definitely explain it, if it wasn't defective. Guess I'll take more care to make quick connections. Are the Switchcrafts any more tolerable to this?


----------



## Geruvah

[edit] Apologies. I thought this was a reply to the sticky, "How to make an interconnect Step by Step With Pics" just proves how out of it I am. Moved to right thread.[/edit]


----------



## screwglue

so i finally got off my lazy ass and finish my mini-rca.

 ever since a kid i've always sucked at tying stuff and the like. so finishing the interconnect braid was a huge accomplishment or me.

 i was very excited to plug it in..

 and it sounded horrible! it sounded very muddy and there was like no highs..

 i used paliccs rca, canare f12 and some copper speaker cable.

 my old mini-rca were some cheap two dollar ones.






 im gonna give it a bit more listen later


----------



## dfkt

All cables sound the same when they're made properly (waiting for the flames). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If it sounds muddy you probably shorted the L/R or ground channel together. Pretty sure you messed up some soldering points.

 Speaker cable is certainly not optimal for interconnects, but it really shouldn't sound any different over such short lengths.


----------



## screwglue

where does everyone get there cables from?


----------



## iareConfusE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *screwglue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where does everyone get there cables from?_

 

I just use cheap hookup cable lol. Going to try out some CAT6 cable real soon though. I've seen people get their cables from markertek, and local home improvement stores.


----------



## Juaquin

Right now I've been using Mogami Quad Mic cable from Redco Audio (you can buy it at numerous other places). I've also recently purchased some silver plated copper wire from navships on ebay, looks like it'll braid well. You can also buy solid-core silver wire from Homegrown Audio, or "cryo" treated OFHC wire from Jena (I think the cryro is snake oil, but that's just me).

 The best option for a beginner is the Mogami - no braiding needed, it already has 4 conductors, it's shielded and sleeved and finished, so all you need to do is strip the ends and connect them to a connector. And it's only like $0.60 a foot.


----------



## dfkt

Agreed. I've been working with studio quality Cordial and Klotz cables so far, both companies from Germany. Now I've imported some Mogami Neglex and Mini-Neglex, and they're really a pleasure to work with.


----------



## Oink1

*NOT* constructed by me - All credit to Bryan










 Cardas cable and Cardas Sennheiser plugs, Nylon multi-filament and Furutech 1/4" plug. Made with max flexibility & min micro-phonics in mind. Just have to wait for the combined might of the USA/UK postal services to get it here now!


----------



## Lil' Knight

^ The cable looks great!


----------



## Oink1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ The cable looks great!_

 


 Sure does - He knows his stuff for sure


----------



## apatN

Indeed a very nice looking cable!


----------



## Fred_fred2004

I need a new cable, obviously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 cheers


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fred_fred2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I need a new cable, obviously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://i460.photobucket.com/albums/q...4/CIMG2887.jpg

http://i460.photobucket.com/albums/q...4/CIMG2894.jpg

 cheers_

 

Why? This one looks fine to me. Maybe a bit thick, but that usually doesn't matter unless it's for headphones or a portable. RCAs usually aren't either of those


----------



## Fred_fred2004

I just made it, I'd better go and try again


----------



## apatN

Why? What is wrong with it?


----------



## apatN

Just finished a 3.5mm female to 2.5mm male. It is for my brother so he can plug his regular 3.5mm phones into his cellular. I like how nice and small it is.


----------



## iareConfusE

^^^ The tip of the plug looks to be... shifted to the left from this perspective.


----------



## dfkt

Doesn't look all that small either.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iareConfusE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^^ The tip of the plug looks to be... shifted to the left from this perspective._

 

Unfortunately it is. I noticed it after I finished soldering.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unfortunately it is. I noticed it after I finished soldering. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So you only got the sound from the left channel, huh?


----------



## apatN

Aww too bad. When I bought the 2.5mm today I thought the pole was not 100% straight but it turns out the tip is, well.. loose. I can shift it back and forth.
 My brother said he had to play around with the plug to find the spot providing both left and right and I figured it was because of the jack. Fortunately for him that is not the case but the cable is in need of repair already. No more no-name plugs for me.


----------



## Captain ?degard




----------



## KillersAreQuiet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Captain Ødegård* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q...roogemclod.jpg_

 

Nice work!


----------



## Maxvla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Slaughter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

From Aug '08

 Quoting for the sheer sleek sexiness of these cables. Simple and great. Nice build.


----------



## EFN

Wow captain! you are getting better with this bulimia induced docks


----------



## Headphile808

Member Of The Trade Status Captain? Pretty Soon Your Own Forum! Go Captain, Go Captain, Go Captain.
 Aloha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808


----------



## Juaquin

What happened to your Fiio E5, Captain? Looks like the poor thing has been through hell and back!


----------



## Juaquin

I also just finished a SPC braided cable, will post pics soon.


----------



## Captain ?degard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Headphile808* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Member Of The Trade Status Captain?_

 

Long story but nothing to be cheerful about, its an annoyance more than anything else

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Juaquin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What happened to your Fiio E5, Captain? Looks like the poor thing has been through hell and back!_

 

Its been through dremel and back. Removed the clip on the back to get an amp half the size of the original fiio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 who the frack needs a clip on an amp anyways


 Edit: Made a tutorial for small LODs:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/vid...3/#post5355108


----------



## Lil' Knight

Don't tell me you used the Senn cable?


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't tell me you used the Senn cable?_

 

Yep. Main cable from Senn HD595 and the split from HD580. Those were leftovers from a recabling work I did over a year ago.


----------



## Maxvla

Nice, Koss drivers, Sony frame, Sennheiser cable. Ha.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep. Main cable from Senn HD595 and the split from HD580. Those were leftovers from a recabling work I did over a year ago._

 

I'm curious of how it sounds.


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm curious of how it sounds._

 

Listening to them now. Perhaps later today I will post a new thread in the portable headphones section. I am surprised really. But I will hold my tongue now until I can put things into perspective.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yet another recabled KSC-75

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...ltramodded.jpg_

 

Nice cross-breed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Sennheiser, Sony, Koss


----------



## Xan7hos

Anyone know where I can get the headphone Y-splits like the ones Qables offer:






 Or should I just order these from Qables?

 Also, can anyone tell me where I can purchase these plastic/rubber RCA casings






 Any help appreciated


----------



## ruZZ.il

Qables for the splitters. markertek for the boots. You may want to look around at markertek. They have PLENTY of stuff you may like if you want to build cables


----------



## villagehub

Freshlap Downloads


----------



## Lil' Knight

Very nice first post


----------



## Xan7hos

ahh thanks a lot ruZZ.il! Forgot what they were called.

 I might end up making my own custom Y-splitter using the Koss In-line volume switch cover that the KSC75s have


----------



## chews89

Hey guys, sorry but i have a really noob question, I'm curious.

 Where do you source the ipod dock from? It's not the dock from the usb cable that comes with the ipod, right?


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chews89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, sorry but i have a really noob question, I'm curious.

 Where do you source the ipod dock from? It's not the dock from the usb cable that comes with the ipod, right?_

 

Ridax
iPod/iPhone Dock Connector ordering

 or Qables
Qables | High Quality Custom Made Qables


----------



## iareConfusE

Shortened the stock cable on my AKG K81DJ's today. This was one of my worst experiences dealing with cables. The insanely thin stranded wire was such a pain to work with, and I was using an immensely trashy soldering iron. (Radio shack crap) Oh, and yeah, thats a Radio Shack plug on the end of it too, but it works.


----------



## EFN

It's a good thing you pulled it off nicely. During the earlier days it was a total disaster for me when dealing with tiny cables


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Finally finished up my Alessandro MS-1s, headband from Fatman, wood cups from Strangedaze, and I got to handle the black screens, cable and assembly.

 The cable is the smurf blue Cardas 4x24, covered in black nylon multifilament. The screen I sourced from a local shop and painted black. Termination is the venerable Neutrik NP3C-B.


----------



## Lil' Knight

That's super neat! I love that headband.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Beautiful Job indeed, may i know what diameter nylon/tech you used for the part that leads from the y junction to headphone?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gore.rubicon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Beautiful Job indeed, may i know what diameter nylon/tech you used for the part that leads from the y junction to headphone?_

 

Sure, the smaller pieces are 1/4" and the large piece was a 3/8". Remember to use adhesive-lined for Y junctions.


----------



## Geruvah

Very impressed by that, highflyin.


----------



## iareConfusE

That headband looks awesome. Gives it a bit of a vintage/worn look. Its elegant.


----------



## iareConfusE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a good thing you pulled it off nicely. During the earlier days it was a total disaster for me when dealing with tiny cables_

 

The entire process wasn't completely without flaw. I had quite a bit of frustration dealing with the stranded wires coming apart and just fraying all over the place. Keeping it organized and straight was really hard to do, and I was doing it all with a pretty junky soldering iron tip that needed to be sanded, so the solder just wouldn't stick to the copper strands.

 Heres a very mini write up on how to cable chop that 9ft long AKG K81DJ cord to make it reasonable for a portable setup.

 I was first hoping to cut out just a section of the cord, and resolder the wires together and insulate each connection with a bit of electrical tape, then cover the entire patch work with heat shrink. After chopping off the end though (yes I tried unscrewing the plug but it didn't work, maybe I wasn't trying hard enough), I realized the wire was just too small for me to deal with soldering them back together, and it was far too messy.

 Heres what it looks like after I've stripped away the black outer coating. I used a wire stripped with 20AWG holes.






 And heres a close up of the actual wires. There are two ground wires, one for each side, and of course, just one signal wire for each side. The two sets of wire strands that I pulled off to the side are the ground wires for each side, and the whitish/clear wire in the center is the right side, while the red is the left. I found it odd that white is right and red is left, but I traced the wires from the headphone drivers, and thats how it came out for me. I could just be dumb, but thats what I observed; either way, it works as long as you aren't playing an FPS. 
*EDIT: I confirmed that the White/clear is right side and red is left side. Used these headphones to play COD4, and the directionality was correct.*

 The red and white/clear stranded cables are covered with some teflon-like coating. I found that you could just burn these off with a lighter (be sure to blow it out quickly or it will leave a nasty black residue all over your signal wires). Then I just followed normal DIY cable procedure, and soldered each wire to its respective terminal, with both ground cables twisted together and soldered to the ground (this was the most annoying part, trying to keep these strands together)






 Anyways, not a very thorough or good mini write up, but its there incase any of you wanted a supplement to Captain Odegard's original AKG K518/K81DJ mods thread here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/akg...e-mods-300741/


----------



## Xan7hos

headband compliments it so well! AMAZING


----------



## FallenAngel

Just finished the MarkL mod on the pads and recabled my D2000 using 4ft of Mogami 2534 terminated in a mini plug so my girlfriend would finally stop stealing my D5000.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Finally finished up my Alessandro MS-1s, headband from Fatman, wood cups from Strangedaze, and I got to handle the black screens, cable and assembly.

 The cable is the smurf blue Cardas 4x24, covered in black nylon multifilament. The screen I sourced from a local shop and painted black. Termination is the venerable Neutrik NP3C-B.


 ...

 ..._

 

Have stated it in the Grado Woody thread as well but will do it here again. Best MS-1s ever. Great woody and cable work!


----------



## Captain ?degard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iareConfusE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shortened the stock cable on my AKG K81DJ's today. This was one of my worst experiences dealing with cables. The insanely thin stranded wire was such a pain to work with, and I was using an immensely trashy soldering iron. (Radio shack crap) Oh, and yeah, thats a Radio Shack plug on the end of it too, but it works._

 

Weird, dont remember having any trouble with it when i did it, and all I've ever used are crappy irons. With painted wires you just take a drop of solder on the tip to boil the wires in, that will remove the painted insulation and give you a single clean solder tipped wire to use.


----------



## iareConfusE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Captain Ødegård* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Weird, dont remember having any trouble with it when i did it, and all I've ever used are crappy irons. With painted wires you just take a drop of solder on the tip to boil the wires in, that will remove the painted insulation and give you a single clean solder tipped wire to use._

 

Oh... I just used a lighter and melted them off quick. If I for some reason ever need to do this again I'll give the solder method a try.


----------



## Captain ?degard

the lighter thing was what I used to do. it may work on some cables, but mostly just leaves you with a burnt mess that may or may not be possible to solder. made me hate painted wires for a long time until i started boiling them in solder, works like a charm and makes painted wires very nice to work with


----------



## liltehood




----------



## hardnrg

My K701 recable, using Van Damme SPOFC/OFC starquad, Neutrik 1/4" jack, Gremflex PET 5 braided sleeving, various heatshrink.


----------



## apatN

They look very fine. Gorgeous recable but is that really nylon?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Look like techflex to me.


----------



## hardnrg

it's Gremflex PET 5 polyester monofilament expandable sleeving
http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/90586.pdf

 so yes, it's like Techflex... a lot of the time, in the UK at least, it is called nylon braided sleeving on component retailers' sites... I guess using "nylon" as a blanket term for polymers, including polyester and polyamide

 and no, it's not really nylon, it's polyester (PET)


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Finally finished up my Alessandro MS-1s, headband from Fatman, wood cups from Strangedaze, and I got to handle the black screens, cable and assembly.

 The cable is the smurf blue Cardas 4x24, covered in black nylon multifilament. The screen I sourced from a local shop and painted black. Termination is the venerable Neutrik NP3C-B.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...S1Recable1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...S1Recable2.jpg_

 

Neat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ..and not just the cable, but the whole 'phone.


----------



## Oink1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Finally finished up my Alessandro MS-1s, headband from Fatman, wood cups from Strangedaze, and I got to handle the black screens, cable and assembly.

 The cable is the smurf blue Cardas 4x24, covered in black nylon multifilament. The screen I sourced from a local shop and painted black. Termination is the venerable Neutrik NP3C-B_

 

I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No Furutech TRS? Think postie tried to deliver my cable on Monday Bryan (See earlier post), Have to wait until Saturday to pick it up tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll post up pics of it in all it's _'connected'_ glory when I get home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just finished the MarkL mod on the pads and recabled my D2000 using 4ft of Mogami 2534 terminated in a mini plug so my girlfriend would finally stop stealing my D5000. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thats exactly what I plan to do with mine (oh, and a DT770 headband cushion as I seem to have a miniscule melon in comparison to the average going by the Denon design spec. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - If only I had an easier time trying to source the Mogami in the UK


----------



## espadon_vn

I DIY it today but it's not finish


----------



## Maxvla

Looks like you are making a breadbasket lol.


----------



## speedingredline

All these wonderful cables has inspired me to make some for myself. I can't wait for my tools and components to get here.


----------



## espadon_vn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *speedingredline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All these wonderful cables has inspired me to make some for myself. I can't wait for my tools and components to get here._

 

 It's really fun ! 
 Im haven't got more times, but it's take me one day


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *espadon_vn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I DIY it today but it's not finish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lovely. Those big flat braids are one of my favorite. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *speedingredline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All these wonderful cables has inspired me to make some for myself. I can't wait for my tools and components to get here._

 

Very good! It is good fun.


----------



## V-DiV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hardnrg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My K701 recable, using Van Damme SPOFC/OFC starquad, Neutrik 1/4" jack, Gremflex PET 5 braided sleeving, various heatshrink._

 

Nice job! One of these days I plan to recable my K701.

 - How did you make the hole for the right side entry?

 - What is the heavy black material that you used to go through the entry holes for strain relief?

 - Do you notice a difference in the sound now?


----------



## hardnrg

The earcup has two small white parts... when you take the headphones apart, and cut/desolder the original wires, you can work on these parts separately... let's call them the inner part (nearest to the ear) and the outer part.

 The inner part I used a rotary tool (like a Dremel) with a small cylindrical sanding bit. I made a slight groove to match the one on the left side.

 For the outer part I simply used a round file and hand-filed a long notch.

 The black material is some insulation from the Van Damme cable, there is adhesive-lined heatshrink on the inner side, to stop it being pulled through the hole.

 How does it sound? Well, the K701s already sounded amazing when amped and using silver/OFC interconnects. The improvement is admittedly subtle, and hard to place any major changes, as there is not much a massive amount of room for improvement (relative to other upgrades in the chain) I guess. The bass has improved ever so slightly, and the soundstage is a tiny bit wider... the most significant change is a general one: the fine detail has opened up a bit more, so vocals and delicate percussion is reproduced with even more finesse.


----------



## iareConfusE

My first RCA to mini IC using CAT6 cable:

 RCA plugs were cheap eBay plugs, and mini is a radio shack plug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 No Y split, so its all ghetto, but it works well!


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm curious where you put the silver wire? I only see the Canare there._

 

The Canare Starquad have been gutted out and only the sleeving was used. Then they are re-twisted with two silver and two StarQuad coppers.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Haha, that's interesting. I've never thought of that.


----------



## Scottsmrnyc

I am new to building my own cables. I want to improve the sound of my Cewin Vega D9 speakers. It might sound crazy to you but I am running them off of the Mcintosh 1.2KWs Mono Block Power Amps. I currently using a 16 gauge speaker wire to make the connections from my Mcintoshes to my D9s. I am also using a Sansui QR6500 as a stereo preamp. I think that I can improve the sound by up to 7% if I can build my own speaker cables. I just started reading the threads so that in a couple of months I can start to build them. Additionally, I have purchased a soldering iron, crimpers, wire cutters, solder, Flux? and some other beginning supplies. What additional recommendations can you give me before I get started. Eventually, I would like to be able to build my own interconnectors and power cords as well. Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Scottsmrnyc


----------



## Maxvla

EFN,

 Those RA Minis remind me of the plugs from my old TI-85 calculator for data transfer I used in high school. Good times. I must have spent half the semester in Algebra III writing quirky little programs in the basic language those had and transferred them to my friend.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Vampire I think. Even one strand of it is not suitable for earbuds. And, you need 4 not 3 strands.


----------



## cyberspyder

He was thinking of one wire for ground, and two for the L/R signal.


----------



## musicmaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Juaquin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What wire is that? Would you say 3 strands is flexible enough for earbuds?_

 

Vampire wire

 You need 4 strands. I wouldn't use them for earbuds.


----------



## Juaquin

I was thinking of using 3 strand up to the Y split, then 4 coming out from there (obviously with a small solder joint covered in heatshrink), to reduce the number of strands and increase flexibility.

 Does Vampire even sell clear wire anymore? I've only seen red and black. Any recommendations for stranded copper thin/flexible enough for earbuds? I'm looking to recable some Yuin PK2's.


----------



## musicmaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Juaquin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does Vampire even sell clear wire anymore? I've only seen red and black. Any recommendations for stranded copper thin/flexible enough for earbuds? I'm looking to recable some Yuin PK2's._

 

You can get the clear wire from Michael Percy Audio. Its about $2 a foot.


----------



## aos

While I made a few interconnects before, they were all done before I knew about things like techflex. So this is my first "real" cable - a balanced cable for my Sennheiser HD-650. I will be using it with my balanced beta 22 which is almost done (just need to build relay attenuator and, er, case work).















 Many thanks to all people who posted on this thread as this is where I got all ideas from. It was a pretty expensive cable in the end if I add the cost of all parts I got from 4 different sources. As my picky friend said, if this was for sale on a website he wouldn't pay for it but as it doesn't look all that good (it's uneven) but I think it's good enough for me. 

 It's 15 feet long and made with cryo treated (just for fun) Mogami 2524 and multifilament nylon in two sizes, cable pants, Cardas connectors and Neutrik 4-pin XLR plus some heatshrink. I was also using Johnson tin-copper-silver solder.

 There were many issues to deal with: cable pants are too narrow at the exit end and it took major effort and over an hour (!) to just barely get a little bit of nylon under them. Unfortunately the other pants I got are too wide at the input end, and there's no smaller nylon that this (1/8"). If I were to do another cable I'd use those bigger pants anyway and then put some heatshrink at the split to make it thicker so it doesn't look loose at the input end - I think the cable would look better if there was no heatshrink visible at the split whatsoever. The other big problem is that it took me 2 hours (no kidding!) and very sore hands to push the cable through the nylon as it's VERY tight. There may be a better way than I used but I am not sure what it'd be.

 Cardas connectors are very nasty to deal with. I tried to solder wires to the pins at least 5 times and neither would stick at all, and the strain relief part was starting to melt. I decided to apply my experience and jacked up the temperature of the iron almost to the max - usually this helps when solder doesn't stick. This did the trick as I was able to solder all 4 pins in the first try after holding the iron on the pin for about 5 seconds. On the first pin I noticed a bit of bubbling as I was finishing so the connector plastic was probably starting to melt, which is what people here are warning about. I didn't have any issues later as I tried to keep the time to the minimum. I filled the hole with hot glue. I am not too happy with how heatshrink looks at the connector end but I'm not sure how can I improve it further.


----------



## Juaquin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicmaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can get the clear wire from Michael Percy Audio. Its about $2 a foot._

 

Unfortunately the Vampire only goes down to 20AWG, which I don't believe would be flexible enough for earbuds (correct me if I'm wrong). Anyone know of any thinner stranded copper? 24AWG would probably be perfect.


----------



## musicmaker

Like I said in my earlier post, i would NOT use the vampire to recable earbuds. It is too stiff.

 Auric sells a soft stranded copper wire. I believe its 22 AWG. That's one option. Mogami 2534 is another.

 Also navships on ebay sells inexpensive SPC wire that people seem to like. I haven't personally tried it.


----------



## Juaquin

Yeah I have the navships SPC in 24AWG. The thickness is good but it's a little stiff for earbuds, plus it's printed in green ink which kinda ruins the looks. I have some 2534 and tried it, it might be workable but I was hoping for better. The 2894 is great but only one conductor is clear.

 I'll definitely look into the Auric wire, thanks!


----------



## FallenAngel

Have you checked out the XLO 99.9999% pure copper from Percy yet? It's a very nice wire, comes in white or purple Teflon insulation; it's solid core but very flexible and easy to work with. I definitely recommend it. I have recabled a couple of headphones with it (Ultrasone Pro750 and Grado SR225), both for portable use where the wire gets some abuse, with which I recommend some thin nylon multifilament sleeving from cableorganizer.com (they sell 200' rolls for about $40 and it's a fantastic deal - if you don't want the rest after your recable, I'd gladly buy it.


----------



## Headphile808

ALO SXC Cryo Wire for DIY 24AWG 5' $20. Made by Cryo Parts for portable-use, high strand count silver-plated copper w/clear polyethylene jacket. Might be just what you're looking for. Good Luck.
 Aloha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808


----------



## Juaquin

Would you say the ALO is more flexible than the navships?

 I tore up a Cat5e today for the wire inside - it looks to be 24AWG stranded copper. It's more flexible than SPC but still not great for earbuds. Guess I'll just buy some cheap earbuds with a nice cable and cannibalize the cabling.


----------



## Lil' Knight

What earbuds you are going to recable? 
 IMO, it's definitely not worth recabling any earbuds, except they have flawed cable.


----------



## Juaquin

I'm starting with some E2Cs that are disconnected inside the driver. If it goes well, I'm going to recable some Yuins to replace the ugly black wire (in addition to painting the buds).


----------



## 100987

My first-ever DIY cable to connect my Clix2 with FiioE3


----------



## dfkt

Nice Rastafari cable.


----------



## fatman711

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice Rastafari cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I lol'd


----------



## Juaquin

I saw it but wasn't going to say anything...


----------



## Almanzor

I made some cables recently and it was my first experience in DIY cable...I learned everything in here


----------



## J.D.N

Very nice, especially if these were your first attempts.


----------



## Jerrycan

Excellent job, looks very professional


----------



## jamess71

Very nice Almanzor, Those ipod docks are a pain in the A**


----------



## Hayduke

Almanzor, those were your first cables? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amazingly nice work!


----------



## qusp

Almanzor;5394059 said:
			
		

> I made some cables recently and it was my first experience in DIY cable...I learned everything in here
> 
> [IG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/Almanzor/DSCN3554.jpg[/IMG]
> [IG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/Almanzor/DSCN3552.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


----------



## Almanzor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_they look nice; good work; one thing though, they look very stiff and you havent used any heatshrink for strain relief, also if the techflex isnt glued in place and with no shrink, with use the cover will pull out of the connectors at both ends_

 

They are not very stiff, I'm able to do what I want with them... Don't worry about the techflex pulling out of the connectors, I use heat shrink and a lot of hot glue to maintain everything in place. I didn't use heatshrink for strain relief because I want it that way, no apparent heat shrink look better and the iPod dock connectors are too small, etc. Everything is like I wanted and it works great like that.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicmaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A iPod/iPhone LOD I made with SXC wire for my Lisa rig. Sounds fantastic. One of the nicest wires I've heard._

 

Looks sweet, Manu


----------



## musicmaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks sweet, Manu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you Tran.


----------



## SpudHarris

Teflon Coated Silver Ipod Line out + Neutrik 3.5mm Jack - Sweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Attachment 13996

Attachment 13997

Attachment 13998

 ''Striving always for something more'' Audiophile's prayer ''Amen''


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Almanzor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They are not very stiff, I'm able to do what I want with them... Don't worry about the techflex pulling out of the connectors, I use heat shrink and a lot of hot glue to maintain everything in place. I didn't use heatshrink for strain relief because I want it that way, no apparent heat shrink look better and the iPod dock connectors are too small, etc. Everything is like I wanted and it works great like that._

 

hehe touchy touchy. OK perfect first cables man


----------



## Fred_fred2004

Whoops wrong place


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Teflon Coated Silver Ipod Line out + Neutrik 3.5mm Jack - Sweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

..the crappy camera aside, your LOD is stunningly slick looking. Very pro like


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_..the crappy camera aside, your LOD is stunningly slick looking. Very pro like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, sorry about that, it's an old photo....I've upgraded my Camera since. I'll update pics with my more recent cable additions.


----------



## John E Woven

Check it out. 










 Single ended Grado SR60 without channel imbalance.


----------



## apatN

Sweet LODs!


----------



## SpudHarris

DIY Van Damme Cable, Silver Plated Copper with Neutik 3.5mm Plug

Attachment 14021

Attachment 14022

Attachment 14023

 I've got another couple on the go which I'll post soon, just waiting for braid sleeving.... Can't get the slim Dock connectors any more which is a shame cause they look real nice I think.


----------



## Zombie_X

Here's my newest cable. It's my owm custom made HD580/HD600/HD650 cable. It's made from stranded silver wire with wire braid shield. All I'm waiting for is the end connectors to arrive, then I will finish it.

 How does it look? The image is an attachment.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zombie_X* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my newest cable. It's my owm custom made HD580/HD600/HD650 cable. It's made from stranded silver wire with wire braid shield. All I'm waiting for is the end connectors to arrive, then I will finish it.

 How does it look? The image is an attachment._

 

looks good man; whats the stranded silver wire?? is it stranded pure silver or SPC?? because stranded silver is relatively hard to get a hold of. where did you get it??


----------



## Baird GoW

Well after a whole day, my first DIY cable (I'm pround). used 24 awg speakercable and everything was from radio sahck. I gave up on soldering with a Sh***y cold heat and used the last pf my hot glue and then gorilla glue. BTW that last part was after my first attempt.

 First try found out the braid screwed every thing up!








 2nd time good braid job damaged all the parts but it works!








 By "God" i hope somebody comments that it looks good and not bad and that im not hallucinating its good looking.


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By "God" i hope somebody comments that it looks good and not bad and that im not hallucinating its good looking._

 

It looks pretty cool, but please, and I mean it seriously, let me send you some decent freaking wire so you aren't using RatShack speaker cable for this thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PM me your address and you'll get a short spool with enough to make a few of these and I'll feel better that people don't use crappy wire when there are so many good and cheap alternatives.


----------



## Baird GoW

meant to make that a pm


----------



## chiefroastbeef

*ahem* I have rat shack wires too fallenangle... *ahem*

 *ahem*


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chiefroastbeef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*ahem* I have rat shack wires too fallenangle... *ahem*

 *ahem*_

 

So send me a PM with your address and $5 for shipping and I'll send you some wire too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Asking for shipping only because it's hong-kong and it's a little more expensive for mail.


----------



## chiefroastbeef

Hehe, thanks for the offer FallenAngel, I was just kidding. I have some SPC wire coming from Farnell's Singapore warehouse, hopefully it is good!

 I really appreciate your kind gesture though!


----------



## MASantos

qusp, What's the theory behing using all sorts of different wire gauges and materials in a cable?

 also, you should clean those earplugs! At least for the pictures!


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_also, you should clean those earplugs! At least for the pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_qusp, What's the theory behing using all sorts of different wire gauges and materials in a cable?_

 

half experimentation, half, 'i've nearly run out of silver' many stranded wires are comprised of different sized strands. XLO being one of note. not sure on the science behind it, but thought I might give it a try and see how it went.

  Quote:


 also, you should clean those earplugs! At least for the pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

 hehe yeah saw that after, gotta love white. I only started using them again today while my UM56 are getting refitted. they've been sitting in a pouch for months. quick photoshop edit and its almost as good as new

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lil'knight* 
_lol_

 

 OH you are soooo witty


----------



## apatN

Nice cables.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_qusp, What's the theory behing using all sorts of different wire gauges and materials in a cable?

 also, you should clean those earplugs! At least for the pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ugh, wish you didn't say that. I had not noticed.


----------



## chiefroastbeef

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice cables.



 Ugh, wish you didn't say that. I had not noticed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Looking on the bright, I don't have to cook tonight!


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chiefroastbeef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking on the bright, I don't have to cook tonight!_

 

oh ha ha..... glad I could entertain you'all


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice cables.



 Ugh, wish you didn't say that. I had not noticed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hang on you posted after I edited. are you saying they still look terrible?? do you guys bleach your tips after each use or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




??? with foams I usually give a quick wipe after each day and silicones every couple, but these as I said havent been used for some time now and I grabbed them in a hurry before going out. but yeah I agree it wasnt wise to not pay more attention before putting you all off your lunch. for that I apologize.


----------



## Baird GoW

Sorry i re posted this entire post but they all show what im talking about. How come you use 4 wires for each cable and not 3 r you using 2 wires for each left and right and not grounding it?
 BTW really nice job what amps are those?


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hang on you posted after I edited. are you saying they still look terrible?? do you guys bleach your tips after each use or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




??? with foams I usually give a quick wipe after each day and silicones every couple, but these as I said havent been used for some time now and I grabbed them in a hurry before going out. but yeah I agree it wasnt wise to not pay more attention before putting you all off your lunch. for that I apologize. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Trust me. I saw how dirty they were. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry i re posted this entire post but they all show what im talking about. How come you use 4 wires for each cable and not 3 r you using 2 wires for each left and right and not grounding it?
 BTW really nice job what amps are those?_

 

Sorry? Just sorry? You will get tha mafia-fi on your ass for sure. Please edit your post..

 [size=xx-small]PS. What's up with all those mini-dicks in your signature?[/size]


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry i re posted this entire post but they all show what im talking about. How come you use 4 wires for each cable and not 3 r you using 2 wires for each left and right and not grounding it?
 BTW really nice job what amps are those?_

 

errrmm did you actually read my post or were you too distracted by the pics?? to do as you suggested would certainly provide a velvety black background 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes I use 4 wires on pretty much any cable I make, whether it be a mono signal, single ended stereo signal, or a differential (balanced) signal. on the LOD's I used 2 x 18AWG jena (one each channel) for signal and 2 x 20AWG cryo silver for return (ground) that way there is a ground for each signal wire and I use silver on ground because I have had better results with having an easier path to ground. also makes for a much more flexible braid that can bend in any direction as easily as another. also IMO it looks better than 3 too.

 for the RCA cables (mono signal) I used 1 x 18AWG jena wire and 1 x 22AWG jena wire for signal and for return (ground) I used 1 x 18AWG jena wire and 1 x 20AWG cryo silver wire; for the same reasons stated above

 now if I was going to do a 6 wire braid I would normally still only use 1 for each signal and the rest on ground

 and in finishing; please do edit your post and at least break the image tags; you are asking me about my own cables; dont you think I remember what they look like??

 Oh and I almost forgot, the amps are a Triad lisa III XP (all black) and a Triad Lisa III standard (black with silver face-plates)

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* 
_Trust me. I saw how dirty they were._

 

Oh dear.....

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* 
_PS. What's up with all those mini-dicks in your signature?_

 

x2 *Baird GoW* I became distracted by those before too; whats up with that dude??


----------



## Baird GoW

An annoying kid at school thought I copied his exact sig cause it looked a lot like his so I changed everything to be as bizarre as possible so he would stop b****ing to me about it. and I think I did a good job and am the only one with what you call ejaculating mini dicks. And btw I did already edit it I originally put your whole post lol. I posted to show others what Im talking about was not just for you.


----------



## apatN

In the future don't try to quote pictures at all.
 Anyway back to pictures only/no discussion thread!


----------



## Zombie_X

It's stranded pure 99.9% silver wire. It comes bound in a white teflon jacket. Inside the jacket are 3 wires and around those is braided silver for sheilding. The silver wire is fine like the monster speaker wire, and each individual stand is as thin as a hair. It's also ultra flexible. As to where I get it, I actually have someone order it for me. I don't know the brand either. I can send you a few inches so you can see it if you want.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_looks good man; whats the stranded silver wire?? is it stranded pure silver or SPC?? because stranded silver is relatively hard to get a hold of. where did you get it??_


----------



## qusp

sounds perfect I would love to check it out you got PM


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zombie_X* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's stranded pure 99.9% silver wire. It comes bound in a white teflon jacket. Inside the jacket are 3 wires and around those is braided silver for sheilding. The silver wire is fine like the monster speaker wire, and each individual stand is as thin as a hair. It's also ultra flexible. As to where I get it, I actually have someone order it for me. I don't know the brand either. I can send you a few inches so you can see it if you want._

 

I'd be interested in where that's sourced too. Can you find out where we can get some and post a link?


----------



## Baird GoW

QUSP can we get a bill of materials for your V-cap mod?
 also can anyone tell me where to get that LOD with usb?


----------



## Zombie_X

I'll look into it for you guys. It looks different than Vampire wire though.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zombie_X* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll look into it for you guys. It looks different than Vampire wire though._

 

cool!!!


----------



## Baird GoW

qusp did you see what i asked? lol look above his post.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_qusp did you see what i asked? lol look above his post._


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_qusp did you see what i asked? lol look above his post._

 

I can answer the second question. He made it


----------



## Baird GoW

what? i dont understand you guys.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_qusp did you see what i asked? lol look above his post._

 

I suggest you do as I did linky and since you havent even got a source you could use it with I would work on that first. and once you have an amp that justifies spending $600USD+ on parts for a dock, then maybe you should make one. oh and dont forget the solder, hot glue wont cut it with this one


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hayduke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can answer the second question. He made it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

correct
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 funny thing is... in the posts that contain the pics there are parts listed; but you dont seem to pay any attention


----------



## qusp

MASantos;5403401 said:
			
		

> qusp, What's the theory behing using all sorts of different wire gauges and materials in a cable?/QUOTE]
> 
> oh.. one thing that I am sure of the theory behind is having silver on return; i've talked about it here before. the theory goes that having a better path to ground allows for a less congested signal.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I suggest you do as I did linky and since you havent even got a source you could use it with I would work on that first. and once you have an amp that justifies spending $600USD+ on parts for a dock, then maybe you should make one. oh and dont forget the solder, hot glue wont cut it with this one_

 

this up's the audio to the amp. my source's are fine. I'm adding on top of what you made more like this http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/my-...g-pics-259402/
 how the hell did that cost 600$?

 im also gona get a mustang P51 
 forget it dont make the bom ill ask the other guy. also you dont give a bom of the inside which is what im talking about you state caps and bypass caps(could you link to the bypass caps)


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this makes up's the audio to the amp. my source's are fine. I'm adding on top of what you made more like this http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/my-...g-pics-259402/
 how the hell did that cost 600$?

 im also gona get a mustang P51 
 forget it dont make the bom ill ask the other guy. also you dont give a bom of the inside which is what im talking about you state caps and bypass caps(could you link to the bypass caps)_

 

mate do you have to be spoon fed everything???? I did in fact list the inside 'BOM' do you need an EXCEL file or something?? that dock by steve has only the standard VCAPs in it; if you could read you would see I have teflon Bypass caps as well. search for teflon VCAPs and you will find what you seek. and unless you have an IMOD or DIYMOD (and since you seem to list only an ipod and a whole heap of things you havent even got yet); I would think you would have put it in there if you did. Otherwise making this dock is like having **** on a bull and it seems you are just going ahead and trying to make something without having a clue what its for.. there are caps and wire on the inside and RCA jacks you can see that. teflon VCAPs are UBER expensive and I have used top shelf materials for everything. the caps amount to almost $400USD, the hammond case is $25, the eichmann RCA are 50 for the pair, the bullets for the cables are nearly $60 and the wire on inside and cables amounts to about 30-35, then add USB port, LOD, and a small amount for shipping and you have about $600 and thats not even counting for the piccolino wire that was used. Some would call me stoopid for spending that money on a dock for an ipod; but I disagree; it helps me to sleep better at night knowing that I couldnt have gone any further (within reason of course)

 and stop quoting pics please!!! you have been asked nicely by a few of us and yet you keep on doing it. and sure ask steve, but he is even busier than I am and seriously its not a large BOM, its basically a box to hold DC blocking caps.

 edit: wow the forum blocks out 'breasts'


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mate do you have to be spoon fed everything???? I did in fact list the inside 'BOM' do you need an EXCEL file or something?? that dock by steve has only the standard VCAPs in it; if you could read you would see I have teflon Bypass caps as well. search for teflon VCAPs and you will find what you seek. and unless you have an IMOD or DIYMOD (and since you seem to list only an ipod and a whole heap of things you havent even got yet); I would think you would have put it in there if you did. Otherwise making this dock is like having **** on a bull and it seems you are just going ahead and trying to make something without having a clue what its for.. there are caps and wire on the inside and RCA jacks you can see that. teflon VCAPs are UBER expensive and I have used top shelf materials for everything. the caps amount to almost $400USD, the hammond case is $25, the eichmann RCA are 50 for the pair, the bullets for the cables are nearly $60 and the wire on inside and cables amounts to about 30-35, then add USB port, LOD, and a small amount for shipping and you have about $600 and thats not even counting for the piccolino wire that was used. 

 and stop quoting pics please!!! you have been asked nicely by a few of us and yet you keep on doing it. and sure ask steve, but he is even busier than I am and seriously its not a large BOM, its basically a box to hold DC blocking caps.

 edit: wow the forum blocks out 'breasts'_

 

ok I thought you meant the build not including the wires and bullets and lod were 600. yes that makes sense now. and i quoted the *1* picture to show everyone the lod w/ usb so that they would not have to look back to see it. 
 Also i still dont see a BOM in your previous post, I guess you don't think Im talking about an legit bom which tells: item, quantity, ref des, value, description, vendor, vendor PN, cost ea, cost ext, and notes about each thing.
 and you said Steve can help make the lod usb? im not looking at any of the posters right now so sorry if one of them is steve, but can you give me steve's username?


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok I thought you meant the build not including the wires and bullets and lod were 600. yes that makes sense now. and i quoted the *1* picture to show everyone the lod w/ usb so that they would not have to look back to see it. 
 Also i still dont see a BOM in your previous post, I guess you don't think Im talking about an legit bom which tells: item, quantity, ref des, value, description, vendor, vendor PN, cost ea, cost ext, and notes about each thing.
 and you said Steve can help make the lod usb? im not looking at any of the posters right now so sorry if one of them is steve, but can you give me steve's username?_

 

I know what a BOM is dude; but I didnt work off a BOM and I dont have the spare time to put everything together for YOU; I had to do it all myself and this dock is the result of quite a bit of exploration. the values will vary depending on what amp you are using it with. and there really isnt a need for a BOM for such a simple build (not saying its dead easy, but not many parts). there is less than 10 parts in the whole thing. the pics thing was because you are asking ME a specific question and there is no need for everyone else to see the pics all over again; you asked me; I know what you are talking about; and they dont care. Plus we asked you to please edit your post where you quoted 3 or 4 pics of mine ON THE VERY NEXT PAGE and you ignored us. 

 and what I said was steve aka stevekelby (the guy who made the dock you quoted) is insanely busy and for you to expect him, or anyone for that matter; to do your research for you and put it all together into a formal document is a bit much and I know he didnt use a BOM either. if you want the pinout for usb check pinouts.ru and VCAPs are from VHAUDIO.com you cant get them anywhere else. steve used OIMP vcaps and I used 2 x OIMP vcaps and 2 x TFTF vcaps; just like I said in the first post

 anyway all this OT has gone on far too long; i'm out; time for you to do some research and get yourself some other gear that is worthy of such a dock. you need a modded ipod to start or its all pointless and I wouldnt be starting with a teflon dock like this. Maybe a sonicap, auricap or mundorf supreme would suit better; also BTW the RCA cables were only about $70 of the total and I didnt include the piccolino wire for internals, which is another 180 I will be putting a piccolino LOD on there from another one of my docks soon enough


----------



## SpudHarris

99.99% Silver (on ipod & XO) + Van Damme UP SPOFC

Attachment 14165


----------



## AwakenedBeing

Sexy set up SpudHarris!


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AwakenedBeing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sexy set up SpudHarris!_

 

Thanks! I upgraded the Opamp today in th XO - 2 x OPA627's on a Browndog.....Sweet


----------



## forsakenrider

My first headphone recable:









 Solid 30awg Teflon coated silver plated copper. Brightens up the FMJ's a little. 

 The story goes, my buddy some how go the phones stuck in the front wheel of his bike while riding, had them replaced by Skullcandy's crazy warranty and gave me the duds. I was bored last night so I braided some wire. They are WAY louder without the stupid in line volume control, and I think they sound much better now.


----------



## Bonthouse

^^^
 Tried that with some Shure E4C's.. isn't it stiff as hell?
 IMO it wasn't useful at all..


----------



## The Monkey

People ask for and receive BOMs on the DIY board all the time. Not sure I see the what all the fuss is about above.


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicmaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A balanced XLR headphone cable I build recently w/ Vampire CCC wire, neutrik XLR, cardas quad eutectic solder.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3421/...27862b44_o.jpg_

 

Those are a masterpiece really. So professional looking


----------



## musicmaker

thanks for the kind words, EFN.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^^
 Tried that with some Shure E4C's.. isn't it stiff as hell?
 IMO it wasn't useful at all.._

 

haha i recabled my e2c/scl2 with 18awgs(i think). stiff haha, and i even flipped the braid a couple of times


----------



## forsakenrider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^^
 Tried that with some Shure E4C's.. isn't it stiff as hell?
 IMO it wasn't useful at all.._

 

Actually no. A little bit more "microphonic" then before. What could they possibly be too stiff for?? Ive never understood this. Please elaborate.


----------



## Baird GoW

Here is my second try with what I believe is some 26 AWG silver wire that fallen angel sent to me (told me he likes this wire more than Vampire) with some Rat Shack connectors.
 This is a male 1/8" to two female 1/4" for my computer so I can use two headphones at once if friends come over.
 I also made a female 1/8" to male 1/4" so I can hook my speakers up to the splitter so that every time I change between a headphone or speakers I don't have to plug and unplug all I do is turn off my speakers. And if I want to use my speakers by themselves all I have to do is unplug headphones which is now out from the back of the computer where I can reach it easily.
 Sorry for poor image quality I took these with my HTC touch diamond. Personally I think they are pretty good for a phone.









 Tell me what you think compared to my original (Rat Shack speaker wire): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I am going to let them burn in and Ill tell you guys what I think in a day or two. Unless you guys dont want me to post how they sound (even if you don't i probably will anyway cause when I want to say something I cant stop myself). Haha lol.


----------



## Almanzor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tell me what you think compared to my original (Rat Shack speaker wire)..._

 

Good job! It probably sound much better with these wire !

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Made an Ultrasone headphone cable for a friend. Solid Core SPC with Nylon._

 

Nice headphone cable ! What plug are you using to screw the cable to the headphone? What about the piece of heat shrink in the middle of nowhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




???


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Made an Ultrasone headphone cable for a friend. Solid Core SPC with Nylon.

 <snip>_

 

Please don't tell me that piece of heatshrink covers up that there are actually two pieces of sleeving there..


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Almanzor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What plug are you using to screw the cable to the headphone?_

 

I assume the same plug I used (I put a Neutrik barrel on mine):

Qables | High Quality Custom Made Qables


----------



## ruZZ.il

IIRC the neutrik barrel was too wide for my PL750s. I tightly wound electrical tape, then used some heatshrink which has been working great for me. On a different one I put on a plastic housing, and filled it with hot glue. it's also been working fine with heatshrink on top of it and it still fit.

 Hans(@Qables) mentioned using some proper housing, and getting it ultrasonically welded or something, which is good, but much less works. 

 EFN: Nice cable. what did you do on top of the jack?


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please don't tell me that piece of heatshrink covers up that there are actually two pieces of sleeving there.._

 

thats what I thought too; I couldnt figure it out either


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I assume the same plug I used (I put a Neutrik barrel on mine):

Qables | High Quality Custom Made Qables





_

 

Is that cable connected to your Ultrasone HFI-780?


----------



## EFN

Yep the heatshrink is for covering up the sleeving joints. I decided to throw the sleeving into the basket and have purchased a proper techflex. The middle heatshrink bothers me a lot. Means that I have to redo the whole thing including replacing the wires with a softer stranded coppers.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that cable connected to your Ultrasone HFI-780?_

 

It's the stock cable, I just made it shorter.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's the stock cable, I just made it shorter._

 

How did you know what wire went to ground, left and right?
 also y didn't you just re use the regular termination cable?


----------



## dfkt

I measured the lines with my multimeter... and yes, it's the stock cable... nothing wrong with it (except being a bit stiff).


----------



## qusp

done, but please edit and break the image tags of unnecessary quoted images like we asked please; its just common etiquette


----------



## Baird GoW

removed.


----------



## UW Howie

My first DIY attempt. I recabled my Sony SA-3000. I was starting to have the left driver cut in and out and the little wires that connect the left and right drivers also had a split in the insulation so it was time for a recable.

 I used Canare Starquad Mini with Neutrik 1/8" plug and ended up converting the phones to dual entry and completely removed the small wire connecting the two drivers.


----------



## Almanzor

^^^ Looks great !!!


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_done, but please edit and break the image tags of unnecessary quoted images like we asked please; its just common etiquette_

 

You giving advice about etiquette is pretty funny, thanks for that.


----------



## jude

If it could be reasonably said that you make cables to sell, you can _not_ post photos of your cables in the DIY forums. Several posts have been deleted that contained photos of products that were either (a) built to sell, and/or (b) posted by someone who makes cables for the purpose of selling them.

 I think it's great that some of you do wish to build things for the purpose of selling, but it doing so subjects you to the rules for MOTs (Members of the Trade) here.


----------



## apatN

Thanks Jude. 
 But please state the rules very clearly then as it is still a bit vague to me what is and what is not allowed. There is of course a big difference in advertising your product here and just selling off your DIY cables.


----------



## jude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Jude. 
 But please state the rules very clearly then as it is still a bit vague to me what is and what is not allowed. There is of course a big difference in advertising your product here and just selling off your DIY cables._

 

There will, in the next two to three days, be a revision of the Rules/Terms of Use, and should explain further what can and can't be done (in the context, for example, of this thread).

 There are some people with long lists of feedback from cable sales.

 The gist of it will likely be something like this: Any DIYer who wishes to post items she for sale in our free Gear FS/T forums, with the prices clearly stated (and NOT to be edited or deleted after the sale). To advertise such self-made gear in the free Gear FS/T forums, the price must be consistent with nothing more than the price of materials and actual price of shipping. This will allow those who simply enjoy making cabes to recoup their costs by selling what they make. However, if it seems one's prices exceed the actual cost of materials and shipping (and that's for us to determine, based on reasonable assumptions), then the moderating team has the option of notifying the DIY'er in question that his selling activities are more consistent with MOT definitions. "I'm just doing it for beer money!" I've been told. That's MOT. "I'm just doing it for going-out money!" That's MOT. "I'm just doing it to help raise funds to buy my books for next semester." I feel for you, I've been there and done that, but that's MOT.

 If a DIY'er who's selling his items refuses to the above requirements--out of a sense of protest or simply a desire not to comply with the above for whatever reason--then that's fine, but he'll be subject to the MOT rules.

 Anyone trying to fly under the radar will be subject to MOT rules, and likely given a warning for trying to circumvent these rules (this is assuming he's doing this whilst pimping his cables in big ol' photos in threads like these, for example).

 Why, you might ask, do we even have rules that cover this? Because those who are doing it with the intent to profit simply have to follow the same rules others selling gear for profit are subject to.

 I'll try to be clearer, more concise in the first release draft of the rules/terms of use covering this.


----------



## qusp

resolved thankyou Jude; well first contact at least


----------



## qusp

still nothing


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_still nothing_

 

I'm not going to get in the middle of this and you're not alone in the abuse of the system but you'd be better served by taking this to PM's. You've waited less than a day, I'd give Jude at least a couple days to respond before I worried he didn't get the message. He is, as you admit, a busy guy.


----------



## funkdoobi

some amazing stuff in this thread. was wondering if anyone would be interested in making some money by recabling some shure se530's of mine?

 PST if interested


----------



## jude

qusp, I responded to you via PM tonight.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_qusp, I responded to you via PM tonight._

 

yeah got it; just emailed you look for an email with qusp in the user; dont want to post in here...bots be about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you still prefer to call me??

 sorry for the OT guys

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *funkdoobi* 
_some amazing stuff in this thread. was wondering if anyone would be interested in making some money by recabling some shure se530's of mine?

 PST if interested_

 

OMG have you actually read the last couple of pages dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 besides I have owned the SE530 and there is no way in hell that I would bother to take something like that on. it would be a real PITA and I think the only place you can get the labour cheap enough would be china or perhaps the new china (malaysia) there is a website that is offereing the service, but they have to crack the driver casing open to do it and the photo they have of the recabled SE530 looks dodgy like they couldnt quite get humpty dumpty back together again. so good luck with that search; I dont know how much luck you will have here


----------



## Benj

made my first cable today , its to plug my headphones into my amp without having the 1/4 to 1/8 adaptor sticking like 15cm out of the front of my amp. Couldn't find any techflex at a reasonable price around here but managed to find some unbranded braided sleeving on eBay and am happy with the outcome.


----------



## forsakenrider

Heres my first cable:

 Lotsa wires! One 26awg silver plated copper wire with Kapton and Teflon insulation and one 22awg silver plated copper wire with Teflon for each. Each signal and ground wire (4 of them, 22awg and 26awg each) have their two wires twisted together and then Litz braided until the split. At the Split they are un-twisted and the 4 wires going to each channel are Litz braided. Vampire RCA's and Neutrik Mini plugs at the ends. Covered with clear Techflex. Miammmmmmm


----------



## Fred_fred2004

Finally found one...what a PIA to make them clip together... I'll buy the next one


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

After having to move around my amp and monitor, my existing speaker cables didn't fit, so I made a longer pair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Each speaker cable is made from a four braid litz of 14 gauge silver plated copper in teflon (so each conductor gets an aggregate gauge of 11). Covering is the ubiquitous black nylon multifilament, *very* tightly pulled over the cable. At the ends of the "Y" splits is techflex reflective carbon sleeving, and terminations are Analysis Plus brand bananas and spades (available from Audio Advisor).


----------



## Baird GoW

looks good


----------



## Jerrycan

Wow, nice cables. What more does one want?


----------



## apatN

Beautiful work!
 I love that nylon on braided wires. I think it is going to be on my DT880.


----------



## tacitapproval

RCA to mini - neutrik plugs and canare mini starquad


----------



## Rick

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brschmid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you know what hurts even more??? commercial cables are all hype and looks. Up to the 20.00 ones there is some performance increase after that the cost is 98% marketing and 2% performance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thats not true. in some cases it is true, but thats just due to crappy cable makers spazazzing up their crapewires and putting a hefty price tag on it. 

 Otherwise, there is vast sonic differences to be had with more expensive cables. every cable has its own unique sound signature to it.


----------



## Juaquin

I would defy anyone to hear a significant difference between Mogami and, say, Blue Jeans or Monster. This isn't the thread (or the forum) to discuss this, but I thought I'd throw that out there. For these frequencies and loads cable geometry doesn't matter squat, wire material matters a tiny bit (copper vs silver), wire guage a little bit - but beyond that, there's not much you can change. Of course this is assuming you're using solid plugs and they're well soldered.

 Anyway, back to the PICS


----------



## ruZZ.il

have you experimented on this? get to it.

 edit:
 I mostly agree with your first sentence, but they're all similar geometries anyway.


----------



## Juaquin

There are a few threads with quantitative analysis of some cables (using equipment) in the cables forum and sound science forum. We won't discuss DBT. Anyways, sorry to get this thread off track. I wanna see some pictures!


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Juaquin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would defy anyone to hear a significant difference between Mogami and, say, Blue Jeans or Monster. This isn't the thread (or the forum) to discuss this, but I thought I'd throw that out there. For these frequencies and loads cable geometry doesn't matter squat, wire material matters a tiny bit (copper vs silver), wire guage a little bit - but beyond that, there's not much you can change. Of course this is assuming you're using solid plugs and they're well soldered.

 Anyway, back to the PICS_

 

Uh oh!!


----------



## FallenAngel

Juaquin : This is a DIY Cable Gallery, not a discussion on quantitative measurements on cables, don't take the thread off topic and WAY off course and simply remove your post so we can see more beautiful cable work.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Juaquin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would defy anyone to hear a significant difference between Mogami and, say, Blue Jeans or Monster. This isn't the thread (or the forum) to discuss this, but I thought I'd throw that out there. For these frequencies and loads cable geometry doesn't matter squat, wire material matters a tiny bit (copper vs silver), wire guage a little bit - but beyond that, there's not much you can change. Of course this is assuming you're using solid plugs and they're well soldered.

 Anyway, back to the PICS_

 

Then why post it in the first place!?
 Since you're fully aware that this is not the right thread, or even sub-forum..


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Juaquin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are a few threads with quantitative analysis of some cables (using equipment) in the cables forum and sound science forum. We won't discuss DBT. Anyways, sorry to get this thread off track. I wanna see some pictures!_

 

why here; why now. totally pointless post. trying to convince a lot of cable builders that cables dont make a difference is absurd


----------



## Juaquin

Wow, lotta backlash with that one. I was simply countering a previous post that construed that "professional" cables were much better than DIY mogami and such - I tried to do it quickly and move on with the pictures, and it seems I failed at that.

 Removing the post now would be pointless as many of you have quoted it with similar comments (thereby lengthening this off-topicness that I was trying to limit). So, let me apologize for opening a can of words.

 Let's all take a deep breath, and I hope that the post directly below this is some pictures of cables.


----------



## qusp

hehe its cool man, but you really should have seen that coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'd post some really nice pics as I have heaps from yesterday, but they would no doubt be removed ;( maybe I could paint a picture with ascii art


----------



## Good Times

I’ve just started making my own cables, and very much enjoying the challenge and options available. However I’m trying to compare against my previous generic cables.

 Can anyone be specific as to how to audition cables? Ie are there any types of music that show the differences more easily? Should I be directing my ears to lower frequencies, higher, etc? 

 I ask because I can hardly hear a difference, yet my new cables are entirely different to the ones I’m comparing to. Ie old ones are coax 3.5mm to RCA with copper plugs. New are twisted pair wires, nickel plated plugs, and a far shorter length. With little in common, I was expecting to be able to hear the change. 

 All I can think of is that perhaps my interconnects were never the weakest link in my system…..


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Good Times* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I’ve just started making my own cables, and very much enjoying the challenge and options available. However I’m trying to compare against my previous generic cables.

 Can anyone be specific as to how to audition cables? Ie are there any types of music that show the differences more easily? Should I be directing my ears to lower frequencies, higher, etc? 

 I ask because I can hardly hear a difference, yet my new cables are entirely different to the ones I’m comparing to. Ie old ones are coax 3.5mm to RCA with copper plugs. New are twisted pair wires, nickel plated plugs, and a far shorter length. With little in common, I was expecting to be able to hear the change. 

 All I can think of is that perhaps my interconnects were never the weakest link in my system….._

 

Again, really not the correct thread, check the Cables forum or post a new thread.


----------



## Good Times

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Again, really not the correct thread, check the Cables forum or post a new thread._

 

95% of posts in this thread are off topic but I take your point, cheers for the link.


----------



## thedips

ANNNyyYY way back to pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i finally got around to making my own cables for my grado headphones...

 MOGAMI w2528 wire
 CALRAD stereo 3.5 plug
 CALRAD mono 3.5 plug
 CARDAS QUAD EUTECTIC SOLDER ( this stuff is seriously amazing... low melting point, easy easy easy to work with.... i wish i just had an unltd supply of this stuff)

 i forgot to take some interior pics of my soldering work... i havnt even done the mono jack mods to my grados.. so i cant even really test this cable.... maybe ill get an adapter for now and use it as an interconnect or something....

 finally popped my cable making cherry.. now im ready to make some moorreee


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Good Times* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_95% of posts in this thread are off topic but I take your point, cheers for the link._

 

exaggerate much??


----------



## CLock3

Simple mini to mini interconnect I made today:

 -Canare L-4E5C Miniature Star-Quad
 -Flexo Nylon Multifilament Sleeving
 -Radioshack 3.5mm plugs. I would have preferred to use Switchcraft Black+Gold 35HD's like in previous cables I've made, but I settled for these this time, haha.


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CLock3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Simple mini to mini interconnect I made today:

 -Canare L-4E5C Miniature Star-Quad
 -Flexo Nylon Multifilament Sleeving
 -Radioshack 3.5mm plugs. I would have preferred to use Switchcraft Black+Gold 35HD's like in previous cables I've made, but I settled for these this time, haha.

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/j...3/IMG_2273.jpg
http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/j...3/IMG_2280.jpg_

 

Those are SUPER slick!!! I love all black rigs. The cable, dock all looked so neat. That sleeving is sooo pro!


 And yes, your all matte black iPod reminded me of mine (iMod) which looked exactly the same, sold to Quaddy over a year ago.


----------



## CLock3

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love how the paint came out. Did it a few months ago. The back was so scratched up I figured I might as well try it out. Also, I'm gonna be changing the amp enclosure soon. I've got a Hammond aluminum one on the way. The current one is alright, but I sort of messed up on the front panel when I did it way back, so it's way too cramped, haha. I'll post some pics up on the 'Post Your Build' thread when I get the new one set up.


----------



## audiophonicshz

Just did this recable, it was a pretty enjoyable little project that took about 3 hours or so. Mogami neglex quad in blue, canare f 12, black fire resistant pvc sheathing, nice dual layer shrink tubing w/adhesive. Now a believer that better cable does affect sound quality. Now im wondering about the silver dragon....hmm


----------



## apatN

Looks purty! Nice work! Makes me feel like I should be recabling mine very soon.


----------



## audiophonicshz

Thanks! I highly recommend this mod to all beyer fans. It'll make you love them even more.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Here's a male to 4x female RCA splitter I made to use from my receiver's sub out to connect my 2 subs (plate amps) and the Buttkicker amp, with one to spare for expansion.
















 I forgot to put flex on the one strip between the male end and the cable pants, so it doesn't look as slick as I'd wanted, but since it will be tucked away in back, I'll still be happy as long as it works.


----------



## quane

sorry for the thread hijack/off-topic but I need some help for my first cable building.
 I'm a total newbie, no experience at all, not even with soldering iron (except for making a circuit board with around 12 different wires in school.) I'm hopefully getting HD555's quite soon (possibly Friday or Saturday.) And I plan on re-cabling it just for the fun and to gain some experience. As far as I know they have a replaceable cable (like my current ones, HD215's). They're single sided entry (just for the reference.) So I got couple questions.

 1. Do I need a good quality Soldering Iron or could I just use the cheapest one in the shop? 
 2. Is Single Entry cables more complicated than double entry?
 3. Recommend some good UK shops where you could get *all* parts needed to make a mini to mini 10ft cable.
 4. What would be the estimate cost of a mini to mini 10ft cable incl all the components needed (something of this sort - http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/i...1/DSCN1874.jpg).
 5. Is it real complicated stuff and what things would you need to know before you start?

 I'm not doing it just yet because it's not 100% that I'm actually getting those 555's and that I'm getting the cable components any time soon but I estimate I should have enough money for the cable stuff like next Friday or Saturday, so that's enough time.


----------



## The Monkey

Start here. Also, you don't have to get an expensive soldering iron, but I recommend getting a variable temperature model. I would not recommend a 555 recable as a first project. It shouldn't be too hard, but you'll want to do a couple of mini-to-minis first. Then maybe recable a pair of free/cheap phones.


----------



## quane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Start here. Also, you don't have to get an expensive soldering iron, but I recommend getting a variable temperature model. I would not recommend a 555 recable as a first project. It shouldn't be too hard, but you'll want to do a couple of mini-to-minis first. Then maybe recable a pair of free/cheap phones._

 

Thanks for the link. I'll go to my local HW store once I got enough dough and I'll look for a decent/average soldering iron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amm, don't have any cheap headphones atm, and you say that you don't recommend recabling 555's as first project. If I'm getting separate components for a new cable and not even going near the original cable, what's wrong with that? You mean it would be quite difficult for me to recable Single entry?

 Edit: The only soldering iron I can find that actually has temp control costs £60 which is more than the actual headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry mate, no chance. If I can't find a soldering iron with temp control, what's the best W for soldering (mainly for cables, someone should know anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Good Times

All you need is a simple 40w iron with a pointy tip. In Australia that means about $20-$25, so I'd say you can get one for under 10 pounds. If the tip isn't sharp enough, it's cheap to buy replacement tips (or can even file down the existing). 

 You won't need temp control or anything fancy. So long as it's in the vacinity of 25w min and no more than 60w, and the tip is small enough, you're in business. 

 Some brands have a starter kit that may be of interest, that come with a stand, sponge, and some solder. 

 If the Sennheiser plugs are cheap enough, then give it a go for your first project. Just buy enough parts for two cables so if you stuff one, you're not stuck. 

 Good luck and enjoy, it's hard to beat diy for audio satisfaction I reckon!


----------



## Good Times

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *quaN'* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what's the best W for soldering (mainly for cables, someone should know anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 

40W is a good in-between wattage. You can solder small PCBs with it, and also join large gauge cable. If you're only ever going to do cable, you could potentially go to a 60w, but there's no need, and they usually come with larger tips which isn't what you want.

 25w would be fine, but absolute minmum.


----------



## Juaquin

I wouldn't recommend starting with your headphones - if you mess up, it will be a sad sad day. Start with some cables if you're new to soldering.


----------



## quane

Thanks Good Times, I'll get some £10 Solder Iron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'll just get enough materials for 2 cables or I'll just make couple small cables as a practice and then I'll get to doing the headphone cable, but I still need a good UK website to get all the stuff I need.


----------



## Bonthouse

Made a LOD again with some new cable I got
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It uses 0.5mm Reson solid core copper wire for signal and 0.5mm Mundorf Silver/Gold wire for ground.
 Sounds Amazing. With a capitol A
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it looks spiffy


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Made a LOD again with some new cable I got
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It uses 0.5mm Reson solid core copper wire for signal and 0.5mm Mundorf Silver/Gold wire for ground.
 Sounds Amazing. With a capitol A
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it looks spiffy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Spiffy indeed! and neat too


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_<snip>

 Made a LOD again with some new cable I got
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It uses 0.5mm Reson solid core copper wire for signal and 0.5mm Mundorf Silver/Gold wire for ground.
 Sounds Amazing. With a capitol A
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it looks spiffy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That thing is beautiful! I guess you got the wire from Home


----------



## Bonthouse

Thanks for the kind words
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I actually got the wire from a eBay store located in Germany(as always, I forgot the name), but the link you provided is also very nice!
 With this I have the best of all! It's airy, punchy, the soundstage definitely improved and it's smooth as water


----------



## apatN

Yes if only I didn't have to on vacation and all I would have picked up some of that wire from audiofabriek. Both the solid core copper and silver/gold wire look very nice.


----------



## quane

Damn, I'm dumb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I said the wrong thing ;D I don't plan on re-cabling my actual headphones, I plan on replacing the cable with one I would make as they have a detachable one and I could just make, say 10ft Mini to mini with 1/4 inch adapter just to change the stock coiled cable i have


----------



## qusp

just the sennheiser connectors will cost you about $35USD thats for the regular ones; do the single entry use a different connector at the HP end??

 bonthouse: i've been looking for the RESON wire since you posted in the rig gallery. well I looked for 15 mins anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but all I came up with was complete cables. do you have any idea where they came from ie: what country?? been interested in finding some really nicxe copper solid-core; got plenty of jena and silver, but all copper I have is stranded. interested in some nice solid. any other suggestions guys?? I like the mundorf; got plenty of that downstairs already; nice fast wire, but with a touch of smoothness too. I like


----------



## Bonthouse

It sure has an immense sound to it, and with the hybrid LOD, I have the best of both.
 About the wire, check your PM


----------



## quane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just the sennheiser connectors will cost you about $35USD thats for the regular ones; do the single entry use a different connector at the HP end??

 bonthouse: i've been looking for the RESON wire since you posted in the rig gallery. well I looked for 15 mins anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but all I came up with was complete cables. do you have any idea where they came from ie: what country?? been interested in finding some really nicxe copper solid-core; got plenty of jena and silver, but all copper I have is stranded. interested in some nice solid. any other suggestions guys?? I like the mundorf; got plenty of that downstairs already; nice fast wire, but with a touch of smoothness too. I like_

 

No, it's a mini connector, one you would stick into your PC, 1/8 inch I'm i'm correct but it's slightly smaller than usual.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It sure has an immense sound to it, and with the hybrid LOD, I have the best of both.
 About the wire, check your PM
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Me too? 
 You might as well state it here as well...


----------



## Bonthouse

Ok, I'll confess
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It's called DNM Reson solid core copper and I bought it at a local hifi store.. and it costs a shocking €25 per meter!
 I have no idea where else to get it from.
 On the plus side, you get cable that is intended for RCA use, so it contains two wires, so if you buy 1 meter, you actually have 2 meter of the wire.
 If anyone wants some, I can buy it for you and ship it to wherever needed


----------



## Baird GoW

Sort of off topic:
 Any body know how to make one of the following or even where to buy a nice: optical, digital coaxial, or USB for me to connect my prelude (or my computer if its via usb) to my Audio GD Compass (DAC). 
 Also are are any of those better than the other for audio.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I'll confess
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It's called DNM Reson solid core copper and I bought it at a local hifi store.. and it costs a shocking €25 per meter!
 I have no idea where else to get it from.
 On the plus side, you get cable that is intended for RCA use, so it contains two wires, so if you buy 1 meter, you actually have 2 meter of the wire.
 If anyone wants some, I can buy it for you and ship it to wherever needed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh my. That is even pricier than Jena/Cardas. Not going into my heapdhone cable.


----------



## Bonthouse

Supertrue, but I must say that I'm glad I bought it


----------



## qusp

no its not actually; its slightly less expensive. jena is $5USD per foot in bulk and if you get 2 meters (nearly 7') for 25 euro or 31USD comes out at $4.50 per foot approximately. so its a close call; all depends on the quality.


----------



## Bonthouse

Also true. You can't buy Reson per strand and you can't buy Jena per foot. 
 But we can agree that they're both pretty darn expensive


----------



## Baird GoW

actually you can buy by the foot email Michael from jenna


----------



## quane

How easy is it to replace the stock cable on DT990's Pro?


----------



## Pars

A 1 meter pair of RCA interconnects built with 28ga Neotech UP-OCC copper on cotton rope, similar to the ChrisVH silver recipe. Yarbo RCAs (thanks FA!).


----------



## David_N

Daang those are nice! Well done


----------



## qusp

very nice Pars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the cotton rope recipe, also those Yarbo's are slick looking connectors. cant say i'm usually a big fan of gold casings, but the dull finish on those makes them look less gaudy. whats the termination system like with those?? 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* 
_Also true. You can't buy Reson per strand and you can't buy Jena per foot. 
 But we can agree that they're both pretty darn expensive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yeah not cheap, but certainly not the worlds most expensive, think piccolino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 $300 per meter

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* 
_actually you can buy by the foot email Michael from jenna_

 

yes but I doubt its still $5 per foot is it?? actually didnt know you could, but thats cool if you can


----------



## Baird GoW

$6 a foot until you hit 10 feet and does anyone have an answer to my digital question:
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sort of off topic:
 Any body know how to make one of the following or even where to buy a nice: optical, digital coaxial, or USB for me to connect my prelude (or my computer if its via usb) to my Audio GD Compass (DAC). 
 Also are are any of those better than the other for audio._


----------



## Pars

BTW, those look kind of white because of the flash picking up the teflon tape under the black nylon techflex.

 Termination on the Yarbos was pretty good; slot for the - connection. The sleeve screws on from the front, so no forgetting it.


----------



## krisio06

Pars- very nice work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here are mine mini-jack to mini-jack interconnects..






 Plugs- Neutrik NYS231BG
 Cable- Pinanson 606 microphone cable
 Nylon Sleeving and Elfa tube shirnks


----------



## Bonthouse

Looking sharp! A little too much heatshrink for my taste, but still very good looking


----------



## Baird GoW

I re-cabled my first headphone to make sure I could do it before I tried something hard and it worked out.
 Cat 5 cable and rat shack 1/8".





 I also made a 1/8" (rat shack) male to 1/4" (rat shack) female using some silver plated copper given to me from another head-fier.





 I used some velcro to keep the 1/4" adapter on the back of my ipod or its case if I'm using the case. This keeps the stress of the IPod's 1/8" out (sometimes it would get so much stress on it from adapters it would short something and restart my IPod).









 Here it is all together:


----------



## David_N

How does ethernet cable sound? I haven't seen that one before!


----------



## Baird GoW

I cant tell because I just wanted to make sure I could do a re-cable and never listened (a real long listen for comparison) to them before I re-cabled (sound bad right now but it was expected since they came free from off an airplane). If the term microphonic means you can hear noise when the cord hits something yes you can I'm pretty sure that can be fixed with nylon or some kind of sleeving.


----------



## EFN

Ultra low profile RA Mini. Teflon coated pure silver wires inside.
















 Such a simple thing yet so difficult to make


----------



## Baird GoW

can you give me a link to those connectors?
 thx


----------



## Good Times

They just look like standard connectors without the barrel yeah? And maybe the end crimp thing cut off?


----------



## Baird GoW

I don't think so but you could be right. cause if he cut off the barrel it should still be longer for the 3 solder prongs. looks like a special plug.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ultra low profile RA Mini. Teflon coated pure silver wires inside.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../MiniDec04.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../MiniDec05.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../MiniDec01.jpg

 Such a simple thing yet so difficult to make 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's what I would call a slim mini->mini cable.
 Great work!


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can you give me a link to those connectors?
 thx_

 

Sorry buddy, those mini plugs aren't available anywhere coz I customed them from normal plugs and with some complex heatshrinks.


----------



## mininoux

My timid effort of making a LOD ( first one ) i post a thread with the spec...


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry buddy, those mini plugs aren't available anywhere coz I customed them from normal plugs and with some complex heatshrinks._

 

I am guessing you bent the prong for the connections downward to get a slimmer plug, then cut the barrel down, while sealing everything in heatshrink.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry buddy, those mini plugs aren't available anywhere coz I customed them from normal plugs and with some complex heatshrinks._

 

what were the original connectors? how did you mod them just cut them? and what heat shrink did you use?


----------



## Good Times

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry buddy, those mini plugs aren't available anywhere coz I customed them from normal plugs and with some complex heatshrinks._

 

Yeah c'mon man, we'd love to see some internal pics we know you've got stashed somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I might give it a go to a neutrik I've got laying around.


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am guessing you bent the prong for the connections downward to get a slimmer plug, then cut the barrel down, while sealing everything in heatshrink._

 

BINGO!...well almost.

 - Get two normal Mini-Mini - preferably those with plastic body/shell
 - Trim the poles to even length (short and neat)
 - Solder the wires firmly
 - Apply Hot Glue to provide strain support between the three poles and to prevent them from shorting during the "bending" process
 - Then size up the length according to your need (the shorter the harder to make)
 - Prep the cables with the first layer of heatsrink to get them all tied together
 - Now CUT the barrel short leaving enough height just to make sure the thread will still work. This is why I recommend a plastic body because if you use the metal shell it will take forever to saw
 - Slide in the sleeving now
 - Use 7mm heatshrink to seal them off. I use 6mm for the very tight look, enlarging the heatshrink first using a nose plier
 - With a cigarette lighter, carefully shape the heatshrink so that the plastic barrel inside will soften to give that rounded look.
 DONE! - now finish the other end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:*
- Once both sides have been completed. Apply heat (very carefuly) at the "neck" and carefully bend the heatshrinked section to form an RA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Baird GoW & the rest. Hope you guys get the idea yes?


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BINGO!...well almost.

 - Get two normal Mini-Mini - preferably those with plastic body/shell
 - Trim the poles to even length (short and neat)
 - Solder the wires firmly
 - Apply Hot Glue to provide strain support between the three poles and to prevent them from shorting during the "bending" process
 - Then size up the length according to your need (the shorter the harder to make)
 - Prep the cables with the first layer of heatsrink to get them all tied together
 - Now CUT the barrel short leaving enough height just to make sure the thread will still work. This is why I recommend a plastic body because if you use the metal shell it will take forever to saw
 - Slide in the sleeving now
 - Use 7mm heatshrink to seal them off. I use 6mm for the very tight look, enlarging the heatshrink first using a nose plier
 - With a cigarette lighter, carefully shape the heatshrink so that the plastic barrel inside will soften to give that rounded look.
 DONE! - now finish the other end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:*
- Once both sides have been completed. Apply heat (very carefuly) at the "neck" and carefully bend the heatshrinked section to form an RA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Baird GoW & the rest. Hope you guys get the idea yes?_

 

LOL, all that work...hope you're satisfied for, oh I don't know, another 10 minutes?


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BINGO!...well almost.

 - Get two normal Mini-Mini - preferably those with plastic body/shell
 - Trim the poles to even length (short and neat)
 - Solder the wires firmly
 - Apply Hot Glue to provide strain support between the three poles and to prevent them from shorting during the "bending" process
 - Then size up the length according to your need (the shorter the harder to make)
 - Prep the cables with the first layer of heatsrink to get them all tied together
 - Now CUT the barrel short leaving enough height just to make sure the thread will still work. This is why I recommend a plastic body because if you use the metal shell it will take forever to saw
 - Slide in the sleeving now
 - Use 7mm heatshrink to seal them off. I use 6mm for the very tight look, enlarging the heatshrink first using a nose plier
 - With a cigarette lighter, carefully shape the heatshrink so that the plastic barrel inside will soften to give that rounded look.
 DONE! - now finish the other end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:*
- Once both sides have been completed. Apply heat (very carefuly) at the "neck" and carefully bend the heatshrinked section to form an RA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Baird GoW & the rest. Hope you guys get the idea yes?_

 

If your trying to make yours a one and only I understand but which plugs did you use?


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If your trying to make yours a one and only I understand but which plugs did you use?_

 

The plugs are sourced locally and unbranded. They are the reasonalbly cheap with decent build quality. You can do this with practically any mini plugs. The difficult part is finding one with a plastic shell because I would not want to cut a tank like Switchcraft or Canare F-12. Neutrik NYS may be used for the plug poles because they are small enough but you still need to find a plastic body still.


----------



## Good Times

Ah thanks for the instructions. I hadn't guessed that you used a cut down barrel (thought you just left without a barrel). Top stuff, will give it a burl sometime.


----------



## -=Germania=-

^ BTW: You can get the stuff for the EFN plugs at RadioShack. 

 They also have some pretty nice silver solder there too and the essential - flux.


----------



## qusp

can be done fairly easily with a neutrik or switchcraft too. just need a hacksaw for the cut and sandpaper to get rid of and rough/jagged edges so as to avoid tearing the insulation or techflex. ive had good results with doing it with RA neutrik (so avoiding the complex heatshrinking process, and the terminals are already tiny, just cut down the barrel so its just long enough for the thread. also with switchcraft RA, (but cant be so compact because of the design; and neutrik and switchcraft straight body. pretty much ay mini can be modded this way with enough motivation


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's what I would call a slim mini->mini cable.
 Great work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

or a great mini, mini to mini cable


----------



## Baird GoW

thanks for instructions


----------



## hunter186

My first cable work:

 KSC75, with 75ohm resistors. Mogami mini quad with Switchcraft plugs, wrapped in multifilament. 










 Mini-to-mini interconnect, with the same cable and plugs.





 I think they came out alright, for a first attempt.


----------



## Jerrycan

Nice job, you've a talent


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ultra low profile RA Mini. Teflon coated pure silver wires inside.

 <snip>

 Such a simple thing yet so difficult to make 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wonderful work!


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wonderful work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey Thanks!!


----------



## v3nom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *villagehub* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_







_

 

where can i get these coverings?


----------



## Good Times

I’ve never seen the techflex with coloured texture like that before, but the closest I can think of are these guys. I’m sure if you can’t find it on their site that they could do a custom print, as they do for heatshrink.

 Be aware though that depending where you are, shipping can be horrendous. I’m in Australia, and to ship a few metres of braid they wanted $79!!

https://www.wirecare.com/


----------



## hoosterw

Although not entered on the wbeshop I do have some of that sleeve.
 If there is interest I can put it up for sale?

 Rgds


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Good Times* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I’ve never seen the techflex with coloured texture like that before, but the closest I can think of are these guys. I’m sure if you can’t find it on their site that they could do a custom print, as they do for heatshrink.

 Be aware though that depending where you are, shipping can be horrendous. I’m in Australia, and to ship a few metres of braid they wanted $79!!

https://www.wirecare.com/_

 

yeah their shipping is insanely expensive. i too got as far as the cart before realizing whyat they were going to charge me.,

 but printing on shrink and printing on braid is totally different. coming from a design/print background. no way is it that easy. that braid isnt printed; its woven that way. shrink is just screenprinted.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hoosterw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Although not entered on the wbeshop I do have some of that sleeve.
 If there is interest I can put it up for sale?

 Rgds_

 

Wouldn't hurt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Anyway did you remove the nylon sleeving from your webshop? It is hard to find locally (as in impossible).


----------



## Bonthouse

Yeah, I had to get my new nylon sleeving from Techflex.de (very reasonable shipping and cheap!) but takes 1 ~ 2 weeks to ship..
 Anyway, I'd like to see that sleeve in your shop, Hooserw, because I'll most definitely buy some


----------



## apatN

^ Yep and also the 1/8 size as I heard that fits 4x24g perfectly. 
 I checked techflex.de. You see what they call heat shrink? Schrumpfschläuche, oh yeah baby. Getting way of topic. Back to pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Their prices are very good though!


----------



## n0ll4k

mhh nice, i didn't know techflex.de and i always wondered where i could get it to reasonable prices.

 And yeah it is calle Schrumpfschlauch in germany


----------



## dfkt

Just to pursue that off-topic stuff some further... I guess he meant that "Schrumpf" sounds like the original Dutch version of the "Schlümpfe/Smurfs"....


----------



## MASantos

I bought quite a few meters of 1/8 and 1/4 of nilon multifilament to make shipping from us worth! I could sell a few meters to anyone interested.

 PM me and I'll calculate a price per meter. 

 Manuel


----------



## joneeboi

My most recent iPhone LOD.


----------



## dfkt

Mmmmh.... Mogami Neglex.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought quite a few meters of 1/8 and 1/4 of nilon multifilament to make shipping from us worth! I could sell a few meters to anyone interested.

 PM me and I'll calculate a price per meter. 

 Manuel_

 

PM'd - Sorry Manuel the Multifilament ^^^ on Hunter186's post


----------



## joneeboi

Actually, that's Canare Starquad I'm working with.


----------



## dfkt

Yep... it's still called Neglex. My favorite cable to work with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.mogamicable.com/Bulk/micr.../quad_micr.htm


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just to pursue that off-topic stuff some further... I guess he meant that "Schrumpf" sounds like the original Dutch version of the "Schlümpfe/Smurfs".... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's called "krimpkous" here in the Netherlands, when we roughly translate that, we get "shrinkstocking"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Back to topic: Very neat looking internals of your LOD, Joneeboi


----------



## Beachcoma

So where do other dutch folk get their unterminated cables and wires from? I still havent found a dutch webshop selling anything like copper/teflon wire or starquad cable.


----------



## joneeboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's called "krimpkous" here in the Netherlands, when we roughly translate that, we get "shrinkstocking"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Back to topic: Very neat looking internals of your LOD, Joneeboi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks, Bonthouse.


----------



## MusicallySilent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ BTW: You can get the stuff for the EFN plugs at RadioShack. 

 They also have some pretty nice silver solder there too and the essential - flux._

 

Their plugs seem to hold up ok, I was trying to make a 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter for my phone (need to make it custom because of weird wiring scheme) and I successfully heated it up enough in a few seconds of contact to soften up the resin which allowed the contacts to move making the plug 100% useless. This happened to too of them. Whats weird is when I first soldered one of them it was fine in 80 degree weather in summer but not 30 degree in my garage...


----------



## Captain ?degard




----------



## apatN

^ That must have been a PITA. Nice work.


----------



## Captain ?degard

Not really, took about 10-15 min for the casings. Drilled two holes in the side of a wooden board, then cut a rough cut around it. Sanded it down with one of these: http://www.clasohlson.no/Archive/Ima..._141326_98.jpg which is FAST (basically the speed you can shape butter with a hot plate). Finished off by drilling a hole for the cable going out using a dremel extended axel thingy and a small router bit (way more accurate on small stuff than a drill)


----------



## v3nom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Captain Ødegård* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not really, took about 10-15 min for the casings. Drill two holes in the side of a wooden board, then cut a rough cut around it. Sanded it down with one of these: http://www.clasohlson.no/Archive/Ima..._141326_98.jpg which is FAST (basically the speed you can shape butter with a hot plate). Finished off by drilling a hole for the cable going out using a dremel extended axel thingy and a small router bit (way more accurate on small stuff than a drill)_

 

anyway you could make one without using the glue on the outside? I think it wold look a lot sleeker, but great job nevertheless!!


----------



## Captain ?degard

i could, but it would be pointless since that part is covered by the amp and player anyways


----------



## v3nom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Captain Ødegård* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i could, but it would be pointless since that part is covered by the amp and player anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

true... lol


----------



## Captain ?degard

hot glue is just to get it done quick. not counting the oil varnish drying the whole thing was done in under 30 min work time, soldering and woodmaking. didnt want to wait 10 min for epoxy to settle


----------



## Bonthouse

Captain, you got some mad woodworking skills
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's a slim LOD I whipped up today:






 Done with DNM Reson solid core copper for ground and Mundorf SG wire for signal and protected by Techflex Multifilament Nylon sleeving.


----------



## quane

Could I use any of these cables for a pretty decent cable? I only need the cable as I can get Neutrik plugs locally (it was a huge suprise). I'm not making it right away but I will in couple days or so, once I get my headphones.

 Here's the link to options, if none of them are decent, say so. 
Maplin > Audio & Video Cable


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Captain, you got some mad woodworking skills
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here's a slim LOD I whipped up today:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...w/P1000683.jpg

 Done with DNM Reson solid core copper for ground and Mundorf SG wire for signal and protected by Techflex Multifilament Nylon sleeving._

 

That's some stellar looking LOD


----------



## Juaquin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *quane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's the link to options, if none of them are decent, say so. 
Maplin > Audio & Video Cable_

 

There's some interesting cable in there - I don't know if anyone has tried it, but it's worth a shot. All of the stuff that says "audio" in the title seems pretty good (look for Oxygen Free Copper).


----------



## MACDRU

Nice, LOD. Hey, Juaquin your link for the audio cable was useful. By the way, GO BRUINS!


----------



## apatN

Netjes. Die tukkers kunnen wel wat.


----------



## quane

Thank you Juaquin.
 I live in a pretty small town (it's still a town) and so it's quite hard to come by a decent cable or even a hi-fi shop. 

 Could you buy TechFlex in any local Hardware store?


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Netjes. Die tukkers kunnen wel wat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks! Some sure can, others just drink Grolsch all day and start fights over soccer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the last part happens all over the soccer-loving globe, not? 
 Nu snappen die Amerikanen er helemaal niets meer van


----------



## v3nom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *quane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could I use any of these cables for a pretty decent cable? I only need the cable as I can get Neutrik plugs locally (it was a huge suprise). I'm not making it right away but I will in couple days or so, once I get my headphones.

 Here's the link to options, if none of them are decent, say so. 
Maplin > Audio & Video Cable_

 

Good Lord that website has EVERYTHING!


----------



## Captain ?degard

Was bored after work today so did a few more woodies. Need to oil them to darken them but finished the cables first this time instead of oiling before putting them together. Still have a load of materials over from when I sold cables so planning on making a wooden version of every cable I can xD I dont actually use any of the cables I made, just fun making them


----------



## Juaquin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *quane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could you buy TechFlex in any local Hardware store?_

 

You can probably find something like it, but I don't know if they'll make it small enough - they probably sell larger sizes used by electricians and such. But it's worth a trip to find out.


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Captain Ødegård* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Was bored after work today so did a few more woodies. Need to oil them to darken them but finished the cables first this time instead of oiling before putting them together. Still have a load of materials over from when I sold cables so planning on making a wooden version of every cable I can xD I dont actually use any of the cables I made, just fun making them

 pics_

 

Wow Captain, those are some awesome looking mods. looking forward to more from you. I think they'd look even better stained.


----------



## EFN

Done with lots of TLC....Canare StarQuad Cables


----------



## Captain ?degard

Oil varnish is dry. Quite a difference


----------



## SpudHarris

EFN (Mr Crabs - Love that Avatar!!), does that Canare do anything to help with the Bass? My 701's have the standard cable but I find them a tad light in that area...

 I have to pair them with my PPAv2 because that has a Bass pot, but I'd like to use them with my GS Solo.


----------



## quane

Will this be a decent plug for an audio cable? 
Neutrik - Audio - 1/4" Prof. Phone Plugs, X-Series - NP3X

 It should be and I already have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm just checking, because it cost 2x as some cheap-ass plugs but I bought it because I thought it should be made of quality and should be better.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *quane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will this be a decent plug for an audio cable? 
Neutrik - Audio - 1/4" Prof. Phone Plugs, X-Series - NP3X

 It should be and I already have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I'm just checking, because it cost 2x as some cheap-ass plugs but I bought it because I thought it should be made of quality and should be better._

 

id go with this Neutrik - Audio - 1/4" Prof. Phone Plugs, X-Series - NP3X-B or Fururtech 1/4" or however its spelled.


----------



## quane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_id go with this Neutrik - Audio - 1/4" Prof. Phone Plugs, X-Series - NP3X-B or Fururtech 1/4" or however its spelled._

 

And what god almighty difference would it make? It would mean I have to order them from America, no chance I'm doing it unless I'm also getting my cable but I'm just curious what makes you say that.

 Edit: When I complete putting together the plug, it's tip is sitting at some odd angle, meaning that the very top of the plug isn't sitting straight? Is this normal or should I return it and can it make any sonic difference (although I'm not worrying about that)?


----------



## Baird GoW

I never said it would be bad i just was saying its not the best. i would always recable and make cables with super high quality wire and plugs so that i will never feel the need to upgrade any wireing. Just my opinion of course you should be fine with that. also depending on what material its made out of will give it a different sound signature (copper-warm, silver-analitical, and gold-neutral(if im not mistaken)). ive never had the chance to use gold so cant tell you much there.


----------



## quane

I'm going back and getting a refund as compared to Online prices, it's 2x as expensive and I'll possibly get Canare F-12 instead. Don't really care about size. I'll still look around and i won't do it just yet but anyway


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ also depending on what material its made out of will give it a different sound signature (copper-warm, silver-analitical, and gold-neutral(if im not mistaken))._

 

That is, if one believes in such things.


----------



## DGNeo

Just got done recabling my 225s. Used Canare L-4E6S Cable, with some Canare Quad Solder. Also used a radiohack plug for now, until I order a nice Neutrik or Vampire plug. I can tell these plugs suck, because it feels like the left ear is a bit louder, but it could just be my imagination.


----------



## Jerrycan

Nice job.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I don't mean to step on any feet here, that's not my intention, but *please keep posts in this thread limited to images and specs of DIY cables and comments relating directly to them.* As other members have stated, this is a gallery first and foremost.

 People seeking advice on how to build a cable, I encourage you to post here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/how...ep-pics-50729/

 People wishing to speak about cables in general, please visit the cable forum: Cables, Power, Tweaks, Speakers, Accessories (DBT-Free Forum)

 Thanks very much for your understanding.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't mean to step on any feet here, that's not my intention, but *please keep posts in this thread limited to images and specs of DIY cables and comments relating directly to them.* As other members have stated, this is a gallery first and foremost.

 People seeking advice on how to build a cable, I encourage you to post here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/how...ep-pics-50729/

 People wishing to speak about cables in general, please visit the cable forum: Cables, Power, Tweaks, Speakers, Accessories (DBT-Free Forum)

 Thanks very much for your understanding._

 

Could you clarify: Are we allowed to talk about what other people used and ask questions about how it sounds? Because if the answer is no I really think this thread is pointless cause nobody wants to just look at re-cabled headphones and not be able to talk about the ones that interest them.

 Wait are you even a moderator?


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could you clarify: Are we allowed to talk about what other people used and ask questions about how it sounds? Because if the answer is no I really think this thread is pointless cause nobody wants to just look at re-cabled headphones and not be able to talk about the ones that interest them.

 Wait are you even a moderator?_

 

This thread is a Gallery first and foremost. If you scroll through the recent pages, you will find that discussion posts tend to dominate the thread. That's not how a gallery should look.

 Regards.


----------



## Good Times

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could you clarify: Are we allowed to talk about what other people used and ask questions about how it sounds? Because if the answer is no I really think this thread is pointless cause nobody wants to just look at re-cabled headphones and not be able to talk about the ones that interest them._

 

I think he's saying that it's ok to ask about how it sounds, where they sourced it etc (ie related questions) but not to start asking about what the best plug to use for a new build is, or if silver sounds better than copper etc - all covered in other threads. 

 And fair enough I reckon.


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EFN (Mr Crabs - Love that Avatar!!), does that Canare do anything to help with the Bass? My 701's have the standard cable but I find them a tad light in that area...

 I have to pair them with my PPAv2 because that has a Bass pot, but I'd like to use them with my GS Solo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hard to say. The Canare is already a very fine copper so it does not "darken" the sound. A little dull edged compared to silver, yes they do.


----------



## smrtby123

Bet you can't guess which one was the first try lol.

 The bigger dock connectors are so much easier to work with


 ^^DGNeo - how do the bare wires at the Y on a recable hold up? I am debating bare or Techflex cover but I was worried about durability of a bare twist. Plus it seems all I can find for the sleeving is black or the butt-ugly neon colors. None of the nice mixes or stripes.


----------



## quane

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think (I read it somewhere) that you can only get Techflex with Stripes and patterns from ebay as they're custom but I might be absolutely wrong.

 Smrt - You said butt-ugly black and neon, it looks like you used Chrome techflex on the top cable (can't really see, need a close-up), and it isn't ugly at all.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *quane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Correct me if I'm wrong but I think (I read it somewhere) that you can only get Techflex with Stripes and patterns from ebay as they're custom but I might be absolutely wrong.

 Smrt - You said butt-ugly black and neon, it looks like you used Chrome techflex on the top cable (can't really see, need a close-up), and it isn't ugly at all._

 

I agree, it looks real nice.......

 It's not the braided sheild is it? Whatever it is I likeee


----------



## smrtby123

It just the shielding from the standard Canare Star-Quad. I have 10ft for my SR80 recable and decided to use that instead of the red silver wire I got from navships. I agree I really like how it turned out, and it looks a lot more polished than my first, but once again I soldered the neutrik connector without putting the cap on the wire first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 I didn't even think to go to ebay until my order with cableorganizer was through, so next time I will look. +1 to cableorganizer too, a guy called me today to tell me what I ordered was out of stock. I was able to change from 1/8 and 1/4 nylon PET with no problems. It is nice when a company gives that kind of service to its smallest customers.


----------



## quane

A bit off-topic:
 So the plug I bought yesterday, was bent, well not really bent but the angle was f'd up so i went back to maplin to get a refund, the dude took it out, looked at it for a minute and he was like, "Well, the plug is bollocksed", I had a wee giggle and when he looked at me, he said "That's the technical term." And eventually I got full cash refund so it's nice to have good customer care.


----------



## SpudHarris

They do tend to talk a bit technical like at Maplin hehe...

 Anyhow, in an attempt to get things back on track here is a little number I knocked up for my son. Silver Cable / Neutrik Jack LOD.


----------



## theory_87

Done with Canare StarQuad Cables and tune with Aodea Deadening Sheet from Japan


----------



## Good Times

Hey Theory, just wondering why you use a barrel at the y-junction rather than just leaving it and using the heatshrink?


----------



## theory_87

I never like the idea if just leaving it as heatshrink. Just kind of want to protect the y split as much as possible and I feel it look nicer


----------



## Good Times

Looks very nice I agree, well done.


----------



## SpudHarris

x2

 Attention to detail, very nice work Theory!


----------



## EFN

Ultrasone Cable


----------



## SpudHarris

^ Beautiful work as usual EFN, I love the colour of that sleeving!


----------



## Ishcabible

Carbon techflex?
 Anyways, really nice cable!


----------



## EFN

yeah...the sleeving kinda reminded me of some stealthy snake


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Good Times* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks very nice I agree, well done._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_x2

 Attention to detail, very nice work Theory!_

 

Thank you.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ultrasone Cable




_

 

I wanted to use carbon techflex for my RX700 but the shop run out of the size i need. anyway, what is the barrel used on the L-shape neutri plug?


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theory_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what is the barrel used on the L-shape neutri plug?_

 

The Neutrik RA uses an unbranded 3.5mm metal plug barrel. I like the look better. But requires hot glueing to make them fit


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Neutrik RA uses an unbranded 3.5mm metal plug barrel. I like the look better. But requires hot glueing to make them fit_

 

any tips on hot glueing? I've had nothing but bad experiences with it. As in it drys before i can screw it on fast enough or ir makes the connectors tooo big


----------



## qusp

what are you using to shrink the shrink?? I use a hot air gun, but you can use a hot hairdryer to warm the glue up again and screw the casing on or off. thats whats so good about hot glue. it has an 'edit' function. Best is to just add a bit to each solder joint before you add the shrink (I use a piece of thin shrink over each joint) then hit it with the hot air and the shrink will shrink on and the glue will hold it in place. YMMV, but I find this is the best way with minimum mess


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah...the sleeving kinda reminded me of some stealthy snake
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 

 yeah the carbon is my favourite and most regularly used as well. looks sweet and can see the wires through the clear bits too.


----------



## quane

How's Chrome techflex? And what size do you all use? 6?

 Theory - Why is the cable red? Did you leave the rubber thing around it on?


----------



## theory_87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *quane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How's Chrome techflex? And what size do you all use? 6?

 Theory - Why is the cable red? Did you leave the rubber thing around it on?_

 

Yes. I like the colour of black techflex with red or blue sleeve underneath


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what are you using to shrink the shrink?? I use a hot air gun, but you can use a hot hairdryer to warm the glue up again and screw the casing on or off. thats whats so good about hot glue. it has an 'edit' function. Best is to just add a bit to each solder joint before you add the shrink (I use a piece of thin shrink over each joint) then hit it with the hot air and the shrink will shrink on and the glue will hold it in place. YMMV, but I find this is the best way with minimum mess_

 

yea i had been doing that but then the metal or plastic becomes super hot to handle (can never grip small things with gloves so I go bare hand). I was wondering if there was an even better way. And I have been putting way too much glue from the looks of it after reading that.


----------



## Peyotero

Some gorgeous cables here. Though, IMHO, a bit less heatshrink, if possible, would make it look more "clean" and proffesional..
 But what do I know?


----------



## quane

Sorry for the constant off-topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you were to use Chrome Techflex on say Canare Starquad cable, would you also need Black Techflex? Or is it just an option?


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *quane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry for the constant off-topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you were to use Chrome Techflex on say Canare Starquad cable, would you also need Black Techflex? Or is it just an option?_

 

2 layers of techflex on starquad would be a pretty stiff and inflexible cable IMO to stiff. Depends on its purpose, but not for a headphone cable...thats just me though. also the chrome looks pretty tacky IMO and if for a cable that sees a bit of movement the crome will start to look like crap pretty quickly.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yea i had been doing that but then the metal or plastic becomes super hot to handle (can never grip small things with gloves so I go bare hand). I was wondering if there was an even better way. And I have been putting way too much glue from the looks of it after reading that._

 

once you do it for a while and develop asbestos hands you wont worry about it. I use a bit more glue than that in LOD's but in the mini I just do that and maybe a dab at the streain relief for good measure. can also use thin adhesive shrink in place of it. but the meltable wall one, just plain adhesive. the meltable wall one is great for RCA


----------



## EFN

Canare StarQuad stuffs


----------



## Ishcabible

You're making a cable every day? Ha, you're awesome. They always look great.


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ishcabible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're making a cable every day? Ha, you're awesome. They always look great._

 

It's a hobby nearing the point of obsession.

 Thanks


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_once you do it for a while and develop asbestos hands you wont worry about it. I use a bit more glue than that in LOD's but in the mini I just do that and maybe a dab at the streain relief for good measure. can also use thin adhesive shrink in place of it. but the meltable wall one, just plain adhesive. the meltable wall one is great for RCA_

 

Ladys don't like asbestos hand so there's the only problem.


----------



## EFN

How low can you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....


----------



## Good Times

Very......by the looks of it!


----------



## v3nom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How low can you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.....



_

 

I've used one of those connectors before, the only problem is that it has the side locking pins but no push buttons to retract them, so you gotta wiggle the connector out, kinda ghetto.


----------



## Bonthouse

Like, this low
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :





 And some new stuff:





 Uses 2x DNM Reson SCC for signal & 4x Mundorf SG for ground. 
 Freakish looking, eh?






 Decided to give my gaming/movie headphone, the Creative Live! Aurvana, an upgrade: Mogami 2893 covered in Techflex Multilfilament Nylon terminated with a Switchcraft.
 The Cardas connectors are bend so the cups can still get the right angle on my ears.






 And to give my favorite headphone a better portable cable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Mogami 2893 covered in Techflex Multifilament Nylon terminated with a Switchcraft and Cardas Sennheiser connectors.

 All done with Cardas quad eutectic solder (great stuff!).


----------



## japc

Gosh, the last photo is great. What made you imagine and setup that?


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ladys don't like asbestos hand so there's the only problem._

 

LOL depends on the lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is killing me not being able to post in here. I have something lower.... I like limbo hehe

 Bonthouse: the candy stripe looks strange alright; whats going on with the strain relief?? BTW how are you finding the silver on ground?? any thoughts??

 and I agree with the others the last pic is great.. very creative


----------



## SpudHarris

I'll say it 1st.....

 ''They look good enough to eat''


----------



## Bonthouse

They *sound* good enough to eat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 That was the whole idea behind it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Anyway, the strain relief on the umbilical LOD (that's how I call it) is made out of clear 3:1 heatshrink. Was just wondering how it would look and didn't take the time to change it.

 Not sure on the improvements of the silver-for-ground theory yet, because I did my HD25 and that LOD in the same DIY-craving, and the increase in SQ was significant, but didn't listen to it enough to really judge the differences. Will get back to you soon.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They *sound* good enough to eat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 That was the whole idea behind it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Anyway, the strain relief on *the umbilical LOD (that's how I call it)* is made out of clear 3:1 heatshrink. Was just wondering how it would look and didn't take the time to change it.

 Not sure on the improvements of the silver-for-ground theory yet, *because I did my HD25 and that LOD in the same DIY-craving*, and the increase in SQ was significant, but didn't listen to it enough to really judge the differences. Will get back to you soon._

 

thats exactly what it looks like nice one; like some umbilical out of alien hehe.

 and yeah man; i'm with you on the craving LOL I had planned on taking the day off today; but found myself making some cables for myself, was automatic, was downstairs sniffing solder fumes like on autopilot. the result is yet another set of cables for a minimeet myself and another member from the UAE are gonna have tomorrow.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How low can you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...c02-RA-Low.jpg_

 

Obviously really low...
 Great work!


----------



## MusicallySilent

(crappy picture is from webcam on laptop. Didn't want to take out camera and phone isn't much better sadly

 My crappy all radio shack parts 3/32 (2.5mm) to 1/8th" (3.5mm) adapter so I can make my phone work with music.

 Was a total PITA for the following reasons.
 My phone has a 4 conductor jack, and there are virutally no 4 conductor 2.5mm jacks available (I could have gotten one from markertek but I didn't feel like paying shipping, waiting any longer and it probably wouldnt fit.

 Jack in my phone is recessed so I had to sand down the plastic on the plug to get it to fit

 I bought a 3 conductor one but only got audio in one headpiece so I decided to DIY it (with a horridly large connector, compared to a pre-bought cable that I tried to use but was way too weak to hold up well to abuse since it only had a few strands per channel including ground, so there was no way to safely attach it without risk of quick death.

 So im basically using the right channel from my phone with mono encoded tracks and outputting it to both channels of my headphones. Works for laziness on the go.


----------



## cyberspyder

It's a 4-pole, you just need to hook up the correct connections, because the 4th one is used for a mic, just experiment with it some more.


----------



## MusicallySilent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a 4-pole, you just need to hook up the correct connections, because the 4th one is used for a mic, just experiment with it some more._

 

Yea, I know it is 4 pole, however the one 4 pole 2.5mm jack I could find on markertek looked like it had a fairly big body made of metal, which wouldn't work well with my phones recessed headphone jack (I ended up having to carve down my radio shack jack) so my mono setup works well enough for me. It will mostly be used on bus ride (10 minutes) and car rides (where I don't pay attention to music a lot)


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MusicallySilent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yea, I know it is 4 pole, however the one 4 pole 2.5mm jack I could find on markertek looked like it had a fairly big body made of metal, which wouldn't work well with my phones recessed headphone jack (I ended up having to carve down my radio shack jack) so my mono setup works well enough for me. It will mostly be used on bus ride (10 minutes) and car rides (where I don't pay attention to music a lot)_

 

I meant, experiment with hooking up different parts of the jack to get both the L&R channels on the one you butchered.


----------



## MusicallySilent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I meant, experiment with hooking up different parts of the jack to get both the L&R channels on the one you butchered._

 

That one is only a 3pole also. I will take the fatness and durability of this cable (though it is kind of stiff) over the potential of that other one breaking off the wires from a little stress.


----------



## LingLing1337

HGA Silver Braid Mini-Mini with Neutrik Nickel-Nickel 3.5s. (Sort of messed up braid, I had to fiddle with it and I couldn't figure out how to make the braid just like it was before)







 HGA Silver Braid Mini-RCA with Neutrik Nickel-Nickel 3.5 and HGA Gold Midline RCAs. As you can see, I'm still working on the art of the y-split. Not having sheathing or heat-shrink doesn't really help. Oh well.


----------



## quane

[OFF-TOPIC] Would Size 4 Expandable Sleeving (it's like TechFlex) fit CANARE L-4E5C? [/OFF-TOPIC]


----------



## MusicallySilent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HGA Silver Braid Mini-Mini with Neutrik Nickel-Nickel 3.5s. (Sort of messed up braid, I had to fiddle with it and I couldn't figure out how to make the braid just like it was before)

 http://imgur.com/8XFXO.jpg[/IMG


 HGA Silver Braid Mini-RCA with Neutrik Nickel-Nickel 3.5 and HGA Gold Midline RCAs. As you can see, I'm still working on the art of the y-split. Not having sheathing or heat-shrink doesn't really help. Oh well.

 [IMG]http://imgur.com/8XF5W.jpg[/IMG[/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


Not bad for a first try, you went more all out than i did as I used a pre sleeved audio cable. I agree this is probably why sheathing and heat-shrink are so often used. I think you probably need like 4-6 wires and a really tight braiding to truly get a nice looking exposed cable._


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MusicallySilent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not bad for a first try, you went more all out than i did as I used a pre sleeved audio cable. I agree this is probably why sheathing and heat-shrink are so often used. I think you probably need like 4-6 wires and a really tight braiding to truly get a nice looking exposed cable._

 

Thanks for the comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Constructive criticism is always welcome. Next time I'll do a multiple-ground braid with some nice clear heat shrink.

 By the way, are the little plastic things that come with Neutrik plugs heat shrink? Because I couldn't get them to shrink with a blow dryer and a lighter just melted them


----------



## patton713MW

Nope, those are just for insulation inside the barrel.


----------



## smrtby123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way, are the little plastic things that come with Neutrik plugs heat shrink? Because I couldn't get them to shrink with a blow dryer and a lighter just melted them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha no it's just to keep the metal casing from touching the solder points on the inside of the TRS connector. Don't sweat it though, there is always a few things in the beginning of DIY that we look back on and say wow I can't believe I did that. The last two IC's I made I forgot to put the casing/heatshrink on before I soldered the connector.


----------



## apatN

Just prepare the wire before soldering. I use tape to secure the wires to a table and then I braid. If you want a simple 3wire braid: left over middle, right over middle, left over middle, right over middle, repeat, repeat.
 If you split your braid for the ysplit make sure you twist those two cables pretty tight. This will make your ysplit not so flimsy as it is now.


----------



## LingLing1337

Thanks for all the help yall


----------



## MusicallySilent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Constructive criticism is always welcome. Next time I'll do a multiple-ground braid with some nice clear heat shrink.

 By the way, are the little plastic things that come with Neutrik plugs heat shrink? Because I couldn't get them to shrink with a blow dryer and a lighter just melted them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yea, as they already answered you solder your wire then slide that over all the terminals. It should come with any plug that has a metal body so you cant accidently short a contact to ground.


----------



## DKJones96

My first cable I did a while back before I even ran across this forum(still use the stupid thing too):





 Then, my Ratshack Mini-RCA cable decided to lose an RCA jack so I stuck new ones on it. This is the second DIY cable thing I did:





 Of course, I found this forum and decided to make my own good cable for connecting DPs to the nice amps I'd be building (I've found that I actually prefer the look of Ratshack Mini connectors):





 The following were a couple of cables I made for a project I finished this weekend in my car. It uses a 5-pin MiniXLR to transfer audio and 5v to charge for my Sansa (tried for the OEM look). I also made a MiniXLR to Mini cable for other players.









 Oh yeah, just a quick note, if you use superglue to hold stuff in after soldering and something breaks off, DO NOT have your face anywhere near it when you go back to solder. The fumes burn you eyes like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Bonthouse

Acid like vapors in your eyes always suck!
 Nice cables! I can really see the evolution between each of them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quick question though, how do you get the heatshrink on the plug (3rd pic) to be even at all sides? I'm really a heatshrink newbie


----------



## Baird GoW

there actually not exactly equal. and just use a line on the plug as a guide if you want perfection


----------



## DKJones96

I think he means that the shrink isn't higher on one side of the connector than another. To get a straight cut I take a pair of scissors and a 5x7 sheet of galvanized steel flashing I bought at Lowe's and use it as a guide(or if I have time I just take it to work and use their paper cutter). It's the only thing I have to do left handed so the bottom, flat part of the scissors can butt up against the edge while the heat shrink is kept straight along an edge of the steel. Or, as I think Baird might have been trying to say is to cut the shrink however and go back with a razor and cut it off where you want it on the connector.

 Another hint for heatshrinking(I didn't use it in the RCA cable because it was already being stretched around the base of that connector), if you want it to be at an exact point on the connector and you've already cut it straight, start shrinking it at the place you want it to stay and then work your way down the cable. The tubing not only shrinks in diameter but length and if you start in the middle after setting it the shrinking will pull down from where you want and by starting on one end and shrinking it down the line keeps that from happening. A lighter won't really work for that either.


----------



## Baird GoW

Scissors are your friend use them. Just get good at cutting strait lines on paper then go to the heatshrink if your having that much difficulty.


----------



## ruZZ.il

A cutting mat (or wood), metal ruler, make sure the ruler and heatshrink are perpendicular, press down hard, slice with sharp blade. Fit for aircraft I tell you. though I haven't bothered doing that for years. snip snip is always fine for me now


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DKJones96* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first cable I did a while back before I even ran across this forum(still use the stupid thing too):
 <snip snip snip>

 Oh yeah, just a quick note, if you use superglue to hold stuff in after soldering and something breaks off, DO NOT have your face anywhere near it when you go back to solder. The fumes burn you eyes like you wouldn't believe._

 

Great looking cables. I like how clean they look, especially that heatshrink.


----------



## dazzer1975

first headphone recable, hence I used a sacrificial pair of ksc 75's. Works great, albeit could have used a smaller gauge cable for greater flexibility. I used canare star quad L-4E6S, nuetrik 3.5mm plug and some black techflex. 

 Next one Im going to use those qables y splits and use less heatshrink generally and possibly try out some navships wire I have. Will also move onto nylon multi-filament as I think it gives a cleaner and more professional finish too.

 however, considering I hadn't used a soldering iron before making a mini - mini and an ipod lod a week or two ago I am impressed with myself lol


----------



## fuzzypinkunicorns666

I recabled my K240 sextetts due to an intermittent connection from the original cable.

 It's just 2 twisted pairs from an ethernet cable braided together. Sounds fine, though it's extremely microphonic. I ordered some techflex from ebay to put over it and plan on getting a new plug so it looks a bit nicer. 





 These go really nicely with a starving student amp.


----------



## v3nom

Finally got my camera charged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First DIY's with quality pieces. 
 Neutrik Connector, Mogami wire





 Neutrik plugs both sides, Mogami Techflexed





 Yummy goodness interconnect for my car


----------



## Baird GoW

looks like someones planing on someone going out of business lol.


----------



## Good Times

First try with a right angle plug, and with multifilament sleeve. The Neutriks plug, why do they make the barrel so long? I had to hack saw it about 50% down. Lame. Then the multifilament, boy how I love the look but it's a lot harder to work with than techflex hey. Hard to trim (I had to find the sharpest scissors I had), freys easily, and the keen eye will see some loose threads - think I pulled one at the last minute). 

 Oh and the Pailiccs, last order I make of those. Just a nightmare to solder in comparison to my trusty Neutriks (I like their straight ones!). A 3hr job here, should have been 30mins!

 Happy with the results though, hope you like it.


----------



## dazzer1975

where did you get your multifilament from mate?


----------



## Good Times

Take Five Audio in Canada. Highly recommended too, I've never seen such amazing packaging of my order - each item was individually snap-lock-bagged.


----------



## DKJones96

Dazzer,

 How do you like those pads on your KCs? And where did you get them?


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dazzer1975* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where did you get your multifilament from mate?_

 

Dazzer, I just bought some from MASantos. He may still have some. He delivered real quick. How much you looking for?

 PM me.....if it's a small qty i may be able to help


----------



## dazzer1975

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Good Times* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Take Five Audio in Canada. Highly recommended too, I've never seen such amazing packaging of my order - each item was individually snap-lock-bagged._

 

oh cool, Ive ordered from them before and really liked their service, I obviously overlooked the multifilam,ent on their site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @ dkjones96:

 ear pads are from ebay, apparently the px200's pads will fit too. Infact these are 55mm and while they fit great, they could do with being a couple of mm's smaller... maybe the px200 pads are a perfect fit?

 Anyway, they cost around $5 -ish from ebay and are super comfy, much more so than the foam pads they came with and to my ears helped to introduce a little more bass thus balancing the response over the frequency range as I thought they were a little too bright after I kramer modded them (I exposed the center bit on the driver shield/cover thing)


 @ spud harris:

 thanks very much for the kind offer but I will be buying a decent supply of this for my diy endeavours. I really prefer the multifilamentclean and pro look so will be covering most things in it lol


----------



## Bonthouse

Sennheiser HD25-1 with DIY Vampire CCC 22awg terminated with Cardas connectors and Switchcraft 3.5mm plug.





 Qables silver wire for ground, Vampire CCC for signal.





 DNM Reson solid core copper. Red for signal and blue for ground.





 Jena Cryo 18awg. It took a heat gun to tame this beast..


----------



## SpudHarris

They all look good Bonthouse but to my eyes that last LOD is Mint!!


----------



## v3nom

u must tell me where you get the clear shrink. They all look fantastic too btw


----------



## SpudHarris

^ Got mine from e-bay


----------



## gallardo88

Hey, does anyone know where I can find the connectors used on Livewires?
 I would like to make a spare cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 thanks


----------



## boomy3555

Good Question. E.A.R inc has some customs that use the same plug. maybe they can point you in the right direction


----------



## boomy3555

I made couple of IC's and did not know of this Pic thread so here goes::::::

 1st Pailiccs 3.5 to 3.5 male to male "Shorty"






 30G solid silver wire 


 Next a mini XLR cable for my K702 ( That I don't have anymore)






 The body was too small for the cable so I substituted a Pailiccs body for the larger guage wire.
 mini XLR to OFC Milian Acoustics cable w/ braided nylon term. in neutriks 6.3


 next 3.5mm threaded (For Ultrasone Pro900's) to 6.3 neutriks again with my favorite milian acoustics cable. This time SPOFC.







 Next 3.5 rt angle Neutriks to locking 6.3 Neutriks ( again a left over piece of Milian OFC)





 I must say. My soldering skills are improving.


----------



## apatN

Ah netjes werk, zoals altijd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Ohja, je hebt een pm.


----------



## cyberspyder

What did you use as the barrel for the threaded plug?


----------



## boomy3555

None.. I ground the rim down to almost flush and put heat shrink up to the rim. The plastic spine of the threaded plugs as well as the fairly stiff cable makes it very stiff and solid. The standard straight neutriks barrel, will just barely fit within the jack of the Ultrasones so any larger diameter than that won't fit. If I do it again I'll grind the rim down to 9mm in diameter and use an 8mm 1.0 die to make a few threads to screw into the Neutriks barrel but you would still need to glue or solder the body to the threads as it could unscrew when you unscrew the tip from the bottom of the Ultrasones. I suppose that heat shrink covering the lower half of the barrel and cable may keep it from unscrewing.

 Hans from Qables has given me some good tips. I think that his tips are here in the thread. If not, He's happy to answer emails or PM's.


----------



## 8xOverMsOctober

My first DIY cable:






 6' Mogami 2534 with 3.5mm black/gold Neutriks

 It came out semi-ugly for a first attempt, though better that I had anticipated. I might re-do the heatshrink at some point...

 Next cable will be better


----------



## boomy3555

Looks smooth. Replacing the heat shrink would be easy.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_None.. I ground the rim down to almost flush and put heat shrink up to the rim. The plastic spine of the threaded plugs as well as the fairly stiff cable makes it very stiff and solid. The standard straight neutriks barrel, will just barely fit within the jack of the Ultrasones so any larger diameter than that won't fit. If I do it again I'll grind the rim down to 9mm in diameter and use an 8mm 1.0 die to make a few threads to screw into the Neutriks barrel but you would still need to glue or solder the body to the threads as it could unscrew when you unscrew the tip from the bottom of the Ultrasones. I suppose that heat shrink covering the lower half of the barrel and cable may keep it from unscrewing.

 Hans from Qables has given me some good tips. I think that his tips are here in the thread. If not, He's happy to answer emails or PM's._

 

Problem is that the lip is so thin that you'll have like one band of thread going around...hmmm...I wanted to try out that plug since I can use the screw-on 1/4" adapter that came with my AKGs. Wondering if I should get a collar made that fits behind the lip, which I'd probably epoxy to the lip and have threads cut in both so I can use a Switchcraft barrel with it...

 Thanks, Brendan


----------



## boomy3555

It's not woth the work. Just terminate in 1/4" and be done with it. Easier Soldering.


----------



## v3nom

By far the easiest recable ever:


----------



## Bonthouse

And a very nice looking theme! More high quality pics please!


----------



## v3nom

My camera is on the fritz. I took 10 pics and those are the only ones that were not fuzzy. But i will try again later.


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And a very nice looking theme! More high quality pics please!_

 

Killer Whale theme....


----------



## v3nom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Killer Whale theme.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

that's funny how you said that because it just so happens i have some on my bed lol:




 (^ gah, still blurry)


----------



## quane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *v3nom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that's funny how you said that because it just so happens i have some on my bed lol:_

 

Looks like a stoned out dolphin ^^ Nice cables dude


----------



## v3nom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *quane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like a stoned out dolphin ^^ Nice cables dude_

 

LOL! i can see that. The black and white wiring is from Navships (ebay seller) and it came twisted like that so i didnt have to worry about doing it myself, having it unravel, or get uneven twists. I would really recommend it if you are looking for some silver wires.


----------



## schizo1989

my first completed lod


----------



## Bonthouse

Lookin' nice! What cable is that?


----------



## schizo1989

i ordered a meter of that qables silver cable. the lod i bought sounds better tho


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *schizo1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i ordered a meter of that qables silver cable. the lod i bought sounds better tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 nice work man, wow that light makes it look like copper; you should colour correct it. either way dude; its your first cable, dont get disheartened yet man,


----------



## schizo1989

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice work man, wow that light makes it look like copper; you should colour correct it. either way dude; its your first cable, dont get disheartened yet man, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

haha it's a cell phone camera. i broke my real camera while drunk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 i got some mogami as well


----------



## Bonthouse

LOL I thought that was solid core copper instead of Qables silver.
 I have some of that silver in front of me right now and it looks nothing like what you photographed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, keep the DIY's coming!


----------



## apatN

Yes. Also in short what you think the difference between the cables are?


----------



## Mayzei

schizo1989, do you not think the Qables silver is too stiff to make a LOD, all my attempts failed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Definately my soldering skills, but im holding off the truth ATM)


----------



## schizo1989

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mayzei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_schizo1989, do you not think the Qables silver is too stiff to make a LOD, all my attempts failed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Definately my soldering skills, but im holding off the truth ATM)_

 

it seems flexible enough to me... then again i have almost no experience with this kinda stuff


----------



## boomy3555

I find that I don't need alot of flexibility in an LOD. Once attached, it stays there for a while. The first silver LOD I made was with 30g solid silver that I had to thread through the teflon sleeve myself. I wouldn't use this wire again for anything flexible, as since it is solid the fine gauge is too suseptable to breakage. I do use it to make my 3.5 male to 3.5 male shorties because there is no flexibility needed.


----------



## Mayzei

-Qables silver cable.
 -El cheapo jacks off of eBay! 

 First cable build, im on a v.tight budget. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now all run out of cable. :'(

 xx


----------



## v3nom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mayzei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 -Qables silver cable.
 -El cheapo jacks off of eBay! 

 First cable build, im on a v.tight budget. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now all run out of cable. :'(

 xx_

 

i am also on a tight budget and i find that the cheapest 3.5mm plugs i can find are actually pretty good quality. DaleProAudio has 3.5mm stereo Neutrik plugs for $0.80 with free shipping!!


----------



## Mayzei

Yeah mate, i did use some cheapo's about the same price you quoted (in GBP though). Not much good for re-soldering though, i also found that if you apply too much heat, the plastic inside bit that holds the pins together starts to melt. :S

 They're a bugger to solder to aswell, the solder doesn't stick too well, but hey, im glad to be a skint head-fier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## apatN

I won't go with no-names anymore. Made this a while back. Check the tip of the connector.:


----------



## Mayzei

The tip, whats wrong with it? 

 What wire is that?

 xx


----------



## boomy3555

Tip is offcenter. Sometimes the black insulating ring between the tips and rings can get loose.


----------



## boomy3555

I have just started to use soldering flux and roughing up the shiny soldering surfaces with emory cloth. The Flux really helps the solder to flow. As far as not melting the plastic insulation, It's Pratice,Practice, Practice 
 Tips
 Smallest possible tip
 I stapled a strip of plumbers emory cloth onto my work board and I clean the tip between solders.
 Fux
 Rough up shiny surfaces.


----------



## v3nom

I love this little bad boy i just made.
 Its a female 3.5mm to rca. I can use my 3.5mm interconnect to make a mini to rca, OR use my other mini to rca to make a rca interconnect, OR use my LOD to make an LOD to rca!! The possibilities! lol


----------



## Good Times

Love it. Nice sleeving right there dude.


----------



## v3nom

thx, stole my brother's sweater's hood pull string lol

 and to add:
 those are the gold plated neutrik rca's (highly recommended)
 and the BTX 3.5mm female (not recommended) soldering this thing was like trying to stick tape on a wet bar of soap. Also when something is plugged into it the connection is not that great

 but another one will soon come in the future. It saves me a lot of wires and connectors by being able to interchange the connectors like that.


----------



## Good Times

No way - hilarious....and genius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've used those RCAs and also like them. Quite a smooth insertion feel. On the female front, I've tried the switchcraft which is better than what you're describing, although not as good as their males for some reason. I can't think of any decent females to be honest (other than my wife)......hehe.


----------



## boomy3555

Neurtiks makes some nice females if you can find them in stock I ordered 10 from Full Compass but they got B/O'd along with my 50 Neutriks males.. Switchcraft has a nickel metal body female which is better for larger diameter cables


----------



## Fungi

Markertek just had the NYS240BG in stock a few weeks ago; I got some from them.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *v3nom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thx, stole my brother's sweater's hood pull string lol_

 

That's made my day!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The inginuity that you guys show to get to where you need to be surprises me everyday. 

 Just look out for an angry lookin' bro with in a red hoodie that won't stay put.....


----------



## boomy3555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fungi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Markertek just had the NYS240BG in stock a few weeks ago; I got some from them._

 

I usually order alot for Marketek, but they wanted too much to split the order and send what they had instock. I ordered over $150.00 US worth of assorted connectors because of thier prices but it does no good to have to wait for everything to stock up to ship. But then again, my recent order from Full Compass is in back orderland as well, but they did ship what they had in stock.


----------



## Good Times

Mini poll! Should I leave this cable as is, or finish it with some heatshrink over the plug and start of the cable.....? I'm in two minds.

 The plug looks a bit cheapo so the shrink would hide that well, yet the silver colour is a good contrast to the sleeve.....


----------



## SpudHarris

My newest DIY LOD. 3 # (22awg) Silver wires in Teflon inside a microphone cable sleeve + Switchcraft Jack


----------



## Good Times

Spud you know what, it looks better knowing what's 'under the hood' hey. Looks really clean and tidy, nice.


----------



## EFN

Spud buddy....that looked wicked. I absolutely love all black theme


----------



## boomy3555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Good Times* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mini poll! Should I leave this cable as is, or finish it with some heatshrink over the plug and start of the cable.....? I'm in two minds.

 The plug looks a bit cheapo so the shrink would hide that well, yet the silver colour is a good contrast to the sleeve....._

 


 Keep it as is. It's got vintage character


----------



## SpudHarris

Thanks you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've made a few of these but I went for a clean look this time. As the mic sleeving is almost the same as the out on the Switchcraft I kept all heatshrink hidden. The ground with the wire clamp actually slips inside the mic sleeving also so strain relief is as good as it gets (for solid Silver anyhow).

 I use Silver a lot and Various SPOFC but loads of people mention Vampire. Is that the best around? If so can anyone supply me with some?.....


----------



## boomy3555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've made a few of these but I went for a clean look this time. As the mic sleeving is almost the same as the out on the Switchcraft I kept all heatshrink hidden. The ground with the wire clamp actually slips inside the mic sleeving also so strain relief is as good as it gets (for solid Silver anyhow).

 I use Silver a lot and Various SPOFC but loads of people mention Vampire. Is that the best around? If so can anyone supply me with some?....._

 

One more note about Heat Shrink,,,,,,,, Have you ever seen a large person in stretch pants? YUCK !!!!. Heat shrink will show all lines, bends, bumps and imperfections. So it doesn't always look better with it.


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My newest DIY LOD. 3 # (22awg) Silver wires in Teflon inside a microphone cable sleeve + Switchcraft Jack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/t...s/P1000838.jpg

http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/t...s/P1000841.jpg

http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/t...s/P1000842.jpg_

 


 !!! Looking sharp! Just the things that are needed, super minimalism is key!
 Awesome work


----------



## Good Times

Spud, check out Take Five Audio for Vampire hookup wire, and very swift shipping.


----------



## SpudHarris

Not dealt with them before, I'll have a lookie...Ta!


----------



## ILAMtitan

Just built this 8" one; photos are from the workbench (that's what I'm blaming the shot quality on, not my photo ability). 
 Canare jacks and cable with black tech flex. The springy stress relief things that came with the jacks didn't fit over the sheathing, so I used some heat shrink. It should help hold the tech flex in place better anyway.


----------



## Hayduke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Good Times* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mini poll! Should I leave this cable as is, or finish it with some heatshrink over the plug and start of the cable.....? I'm in two minds.

 The plug looks a bit cheapo so the shrink would hide that well, yet the silver colour is a good contrast to the sleeve....._

 

I vote to leave it as well. I like that look.


----------



## Good Times

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hayduke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I vote to leave it as well. I like that look._

 

Then its decided! Cheers.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FINALLY got around to recabling my D2000s. Cable is 24 gauge silver plated copper in teflon, featuring 2 different sizes of nylon multifilament and the good old Neutrik NP3C-B gold plated TRS. Here's a special secret to those of you recabling this headphone: a great way to get the sleeving through the boot is to use a crotchet hook. You can find them at Jo-Ann Fabrics for a couple of bucks and it'll make things a lot easier. I used a 1.75mm for this application. Also note that when trimming your cable, account for 3-4" inches inside the cup, but I'd imagine that's a given. 

 Unfortunately I won't be able to enjoy them for long as I was able to obtain a pair of D7000s and will be passing these along, but the clarity of the highs after the recable are startlingly close to the more expensive headphone. 

 <snip>_

 

Looking good as always. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I am interested in your y-split. Care to make a picture of it?


----------



## kanamin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *v3nom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By far the easiest recable ever:
http://i41.tinypic.com/14j0lk0.jpg
http://i43.tinypic.com/33acizk.jpg_

 

did you paint your K81 (or 518) to match the cable/plug? For a second there I thought you just somehow got rid of the clover (or w/e it is) part of the AKG logo lol.

 Sorry but the whole black/white thing reminds me of Bose IE I see everywhere


----------



## v3nom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kanamin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_did you paint your K81 (or 518) to match the cable/plug? For a second there I thought you just somehow got rid of the clover (or w/e it is) part of the AKG logo lol.

 Sorry but the whole black/white thing reminds me of Bose IE I see everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

nope, its the k518 LE.


----------



## schizo1989

i just made another lod using mogami 2543 and forgot to put the nylon sleeving on! lol /downsyndrome

 do cold solder joints make lods sound worse? i think that might be why my first lod using the qables silver wire doesnt sound good


----------



## boomy3555

I think that as long as you have electrical contact, there's no difference in the type of soldering. IIRC cold soldering isn't actual cold, the tip simply stays cold because the heat is generated via arching in a small area. I do find it hard to use on small connections.


----------



## Good Times

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *schizo1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_do cold solder joints make lods sound worse? i think that might be why my first lod using the qables silver wire doesnt sound good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The Qables silver wire should sound good. I've made a couple with it and no issues.


----------



## Blazestorm

First one... 









 Took more money/time than I wanted... but was a good learnin experience, going to do my DT770 Pro's next... 

 Swiftcraft 3.5mm, Techflex Carbon over Canare Star-Quad Mic Cable, and some heatshrink... heh...


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think that as long as you have electrical contact, there's no difference in the type of soldering. IIRC cold soldering isn't actual cold, the tip simply stays cold because the heat is generated via arching in a small area. I do find it hard to use on small connections._

 

LOL he means a cold joint; not a joint made with a cold heat soldering iron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 yes a cold joint (bad joint) where you have applied too much for to long or too little heat, can make the sound suffer; distortion is a sign of this and sometimes lack of bass as well.

 the worst is if its on one of the ground mwores, at least with one of the signal wires its usually pretty obvious, but a cold ground joint will just make it sound bad, rather than faulty. if yoiu havent heard it before


----------



## Fungi

A cold solder joint is not mechanically secure and can pop off. You'll know it when it happens, so be sure to give your wires a tug before you call it good.


----------



## schizo1989

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the worst is if its on one of the ground mwores, at least with one of the signal wires its usually pretty obvious, but a cold ground joint will just make it sound bad, rather than faulty. if yoiu havent heard it before_

 

yeah that's definately whats wrong with my first one. the one i made 2day using mogami sounds nice though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 thanks for ur help qusp + fungi


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Good Times* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Qables silver wire should sound good. I've made a couple with it and no issues._

 

Looking good! But next time try warming up the wire before braiding, it goes 10 times easier and looks nicer IMO


----------



## Good Times

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking good! But next time try warming up the wire before braiding, it goes 10 times easier and looks nicer IMO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Do you mean so the braiding can be tighter?


----------



## apatN

^ The wires have to find their 'natural twist'. By heating them a little they are more flexible so that they can find their twist when they cool down. Makes the braid nicer to look at.

 BACK TO PICTURES ONLY / NO DISCUSSION


----------



## Blazestorm

Heh, number 2... this one took about 1/10th the amount of time the first one did... 

 It works, it sounds better, cable is shorter, I like...


----------



## Stevesebastianb

A muggy Sunday afternoon, out pops the soldering iron and 2 pairs of RCA interconnects are made up - 2 Pairs X 1M Length Belden 8408 with Ace Wire RCA Plugs With Rosewood Sheaths:


----------



## SpudHarris

^ Pure Art!


----------



## boomy3555

Pure Art x 2 !! I love the brown cable with the rosewood bodies.


----------



## v3nom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pure Art x 2 !! I love the brown cable with the rosewood bodies._

 

what are you guys talking about.... pure art?? What





 imo, that thing is pure SEX!! lol, good job!


----------



## Good Times

Magic, love it as well. When will they stop screen printing the cables for us though


----------



## elliot42

Here are some interconnects I made last week from some spare copper coaxial cable I had in a junk box. They're pretty stiff since the wire is solid core but they work well. The plugs are generic ones from Jaycar. Nitto tape around the cable at the plug to fill up the gap.


----------



## qusp

the pic is broken elliot


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the pic is broken elliot_

 

Looks fine to me.


----------



## Juaquin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the pic is broken elliot_

 

Yeah I'm not getting them either. Where are they hosted? Maybe the people who can't see them are running adblock like I am?


----------



## boomy3555

Juaquin, I got some Pailiccs from Awwan. You ??


----------



## schizo1989

i don't see elliots pics either


----------



## elliot42

Hmm... Now I don't see them either. They were on Picasa.
 Here they are, hosted at imageshack:


----------



## schizo1989

those look nice elliot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 the top one is mogami and i forgot to put the nylon on lol
 the bottom is also mogami but with nylon on

 sorry for the bad picture quality, i broke my real camera so a cell phone has to suffice ;x


----------



## v3nom

sometimes it easier to put on the techflex after soldering than it is when you forget to put the back cover of the connector on, ARG!!! LOL


----------



## Stevesebastianb

This time it's 2 power cables, each of 2m length comprising of VIC 13mm high purity copper with Hubble connector and Permaplug 13 amp plugs plus TDK 13mm RFI clamp on chokes:


----------



## quane

Steve how much did they cost you to make?


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *quane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Steve how much did they cost you to make?_

 

^^^ US$32.00 for each cable.


----------



## Bonthouse

Good god, it's been so long since there was a series of pictures here it's making me ache to build something.. just to post here. People, make cables to inspire other people!


----------



## dfkt

Yeah, really long.... post #4115, 4116, 4118.


----------



## Bonthouse

Edit: found somethings to photograph:





 The three wire braid Jena 18ga in focus, the Qables silver/Vampire CCC in the back






 Qables silver/Vampire CCC

 Late night photography is fun


----------



## Mayzei

They really are beautiful, i'm loving the contrast between silver and copper.

 How do they sound?

 xx


----------



## Good Times

First time I've needed a long mini to mini cable, so just whipped this baby up. She's only 5mins old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dual OFC figure 8, Pailiccs plugs and black techflex. 

 The Pailiccs are tough because of the tapered end - I prefer the rounder barrel versions of them. I couldn't get much glue onto the end of the techflex as I would usually like.


----------



## boomy3555

I use the side of my soldering Iron to melt the ends of the tech flex. I place the long side of the soldering tip at a 90* angle to the cable and roll the cable away from me melting all the way around the cable


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Edit: found somethings to photograph:

 The three wire braid Jena 18ga in focus, the Qables silver/Vampire CCC in the back

 Qables silver/Vampire CCC

 Late night photography is fun
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Look sweet, Sam


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mayzei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They really are beautiful, i'm loving the contrast between silver and copper.

 How do they sound?

 xx_

 

The Jena Cryo sounds amazing, way more detail than I expected and has a very pleasant, non fatiguing sound
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Qables silver/Vampire CCC is speedy, greatly balanced and has awesome soundstage.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Look sweet, Sam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for the kind words Thuan


----------



## Lil' Knight

Glad that you got all the stuffs OK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Cables just look awesome. 
 I only hate to drill the entry hole of the plugs when using Jena 18g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tedious work.


----------



## Bonthouse

Which plugs are you using? The Switchcrafts I use take three wires 18ga perfectly as you can see.


----------



## Lil' Knight

I also use Switchcraft but often start the job from the dock, not from the plug so it's quite difficult to fit the braided wires into the plug entry


----------



## Baird GoW

would you be so kind as to tell us where you bought the parts for that cord thanks.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stevesebastianb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This time it's 2 power cables, each of 2m length comprising of VIC 13mm high purity copper with Hubble connector and Permaplug 13 amp plugs plus TDK 13mm RFI clamp on chokes:








_


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_would you be so kind as to tell us where you bought the parts for that cord thanks._

 

^^^ All the plugs, wire and filters were bought from local shops in an area called Ap Liu Street in Sham Shui Poo which is Hong Kong's equivalent of Aikihabara in Tokyo, Japan. The area is full of electonics shops. No need for mail order.


----------



## boomy3555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Good Times* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First time I've needed a long mini to mini cable, so just whipped this baby up. She's only 5mins old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dual OFC figure 8, Pailiccs plugs and black techflex. 

 The Pailiccs are tough because of the tapered end - I prefer the rounder barrel versions of them. I couldn't get much glue onto the end of the techflex as I would usually like. 




_

 

 OK wutup wit da Pailiccs? We have limited access to thier site and they are hard to find. Is this thier new version? Is there anyway you can finds us a source?
 I have a bunch of the other round with white band but I'd like to get some of those as well


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK wutup wit da Pailiccs? We have limited access to thier site and they are hard to find. Is this thier new version? Is there anyway you can finds us a source?
 I have a bunch of the other round with white band but I'd like to get some of those as well_

 

^^^ Boomy, What's da link for da Pailiccs?

 Cheers,

 Steve


----------



## boomy3555

Translated version of http://www.pailiccs.com/


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Translated version of http://www.pailiccs.com/_

 

^^^ Already tried that link, but all I get is - Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)


----------



## dazzer1975

those paillics are avialable from at least one asian based supplier with a website but can't remember the name now. When I get back home on my desktop I will see if I can find a link out for you.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dazzer1975* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_those paillics are avialable from at least one asian based supplier with a website but can't remember the name now. When I get back home on my desktop I will see if I can find a link out for you._

 

^^^ Many thanks, deeply appreciated!


----------



## dazzer1975

Pailiccs 3.5mm Gold Plated Connector

 for the ones in good times' post and eBay My World - awwan for the other more bulbous pailics 3.5mm plugs for the latter you will have to email and enquire as he doesn't sell them as advertised kinda thing.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dazzer1975* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pailiccs 3.5mm Gold Plated Connector

 for the ones in good times' post and eBay My World - awwan for the other more bulbous pailics 3.5mm plugs for the latter you will have to email and enquire as he doesn't sell them as advertised kinda thing._

 

^^^ Thanks for the heads up. I purchased from awwan in the past but he doesn't seem to have any posted, may just send an email to find out?


----------



## boomy3555

You need to email Awwan for the Pailiccs. He doesn't list them as a item.


----------



## boomy3555

Dazzer,
 Thanks for the Null Link. Always looking for new sources.


----------



## dazzer1975

yw, ive had more than enough help from this diy section, I only wish I could give more help to repay the kindness i've received... in the meantime if links to sources are the help I can provide then thats what I'll provide lol


----------



## Good Times

Yep sorry for not coming back earlier, I was glad I found Awaan for the Pailiccs, and happy to report him as my source for the thin Pailiccs too. Having said that I bought his last 8 at the time (a week ago) so you might want to ask if/when he'll have access to more. 

 But again I warn that it's now the tightest plug I've used and I'm not sure it's worth the trouble (if you're going to be making cables in commercial quantities).


----------



## HiFi1972

Here's a gallery of my cable build for my HD650s:

http://s428.photobucket.com/albums/q...view=slideshow

 18g teflon SPC, Cardas plugs, Qables splitter, techflex sleeving and Furutech 1/4" plug.

 Sounds amazing, I keep doing back & forth comparisons between the stock cable and this one on various material; comfort-wise: it sucks.


----------



## Good Times

Can you hear a difference? And if so, is it worth the discomfort? I'm still tossing up whether to bother or not. The stock one is just so light and flexi!


----------



## HiFi1972

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Good Times* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you hear a difference? And if so, is it worth the discomfort? I'm still tossing up whether to bother or not. The stock one is just so light and flexi!_

 

Absolutely. I hear a lot more detail in the mids and highs; the low end is less "notchy" around the 120 - 200Hz range and I believe this is the reason why I'm hearing more in the mids/highs. Imaging improved quite a bit too. If it means anything, I would not use these headphones while mastering audio without this cable. I honestly was not expecting this much improvement.

 To be honest, I built the cable just to see if there would be a difference (you can tell that I really didn't mind the looks of it by using multiple pieces of printed shrinktubing, it's kind of "Frankestein-ish" in that regard), but now after having it for a couple of weeks, I'm thinking about building another one that's a bit cleaner. I also want to build another one using Star Quad cable, to hear what that would sound like because it will be more flexible, and it would be an opportunity to hear if such a heavy cable makes that much of a difference.


----------



## vrao81

I just made my first set of DIY interconnects, using Canare Star Quad and Neutrik RCA plugs.


----------



## elliot42

Those look very professional, vrao81. Nice looking plugs, too.


----------



## vrao81

If I wiggle the cable sometimes the sound cuts out..I think the connection is shorting where I soldered it. The signal wires are bumping against the side of the RCA plug (ground). I thought I did a good job soldering it though...it looks exactly like the pictures in the step by step instructions thread. Is this normal for DIY interconnect or is there a better way to do this for my next build?
 The Neutrik plugs are NYS373, cost $1.25 from markertek. Nice plugs but a tight fit when putting them on component rca jacks.


----------



## elliot42

I've had the signal drop out from loose connections. Just make sure the joint is nice and strong and that when it's put together there's adequate insulation between all the metal bits. Metal plugs usually have a plastic sheath inside to insulate between the barrel and the tabs, but I have had to add extra insulation between the ground tab and signal tab before because it was a tight fit inside with large wires, etc and the joints were sometimes touching when the plug moved. Some electrical tape around the joints inside the plug should help if things are getting squished inside.


----------



## Good Times

You can use hot glue to insulate them. Once you're certain the solder joints are sound, add hot glue (careful that it doesn't protrude), then install your plastic sheath and then the barrel. 

 Hot glue is great as it can be wrestled out in case something goes horribly wrong.


----------



## dbfreak

*Specs:
 12 AWG - 3 Conductor
 Copper Stranded
 Neutrik PowerCon® 20 Amp Locking AC Connectors
 Techflex Sleeving
 Super Flexible
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vrao81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just made my first set of DIY interconnects, using Canare Star Quad and Neutrik RCA plugs. <snip>_

 

I guess one of your joints is not strong enough... I don't think it has room to short. If you solder your wires like this there should be no trouble. BTW, I made a cable that looks just like yours only I made it out of Mogami. I love the plain cable with Neutrik connectors. Nice and no-nonsense.


----------



## FallenAngel

Can anybody recommend a good power umbilical wire for a Beta22 and DynaMight power line? I'm about to go with AC-handling "high-end" cable like Furutech. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Need some reasonably good choices for power cable options.


----------



## dbfreak

For Beta22 this is what I am going to use:
































 You can see the make and specs of this cable in the last picture. Connectors are by Amphenol. The Carol wire is nice that it has good insulation, is very flexible and the three conductors are twisted/braided throughout the jacket. I'll probably Techflex it for appearance. I kept it under 24 inches in length for Sigma22 to Beta22 connection.


----------



## funch

Thought I'd post some pix of how I did a diyMod dock with the 
 Blackgate cap's.

http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x...d/100_1807.jpg
http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x...d/100_1804.jpg
http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x...d/100_1803.jpg

 It's a dock-to-RCA made with 4 strands of 22ga. Mogami wire.

 Sorry for the pic quality. It's the best I can get with my camera.


----------



## Baird GoW

my first real cables with nice parts (aka not ratshack).
 18 gage Jenna interconnect








 Ipod LOD 22 gage Jenna




 1/8" to RCA 









 I really think i did a nice job on the 1/8 to rca. the 18 gage interconnect i need to test since it wont fit my nuforce icon mobile and then i hope to sell it (cheaper than most and build rep). And the interconnect got scuffed cause the plug barrel doesn't fit over cables with out force. and the ipod lod works very well and i can hear a huge difference coming from the ipod's headphone jack with nuforces interconnect. Sound AWESOME!!!!


----------



## EFN

Baird GOW....looking really good. Black nylon sleeving is always an eye candy if done properly


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anybody recommend a good power umbilical wire for a Beta22 and DynaMight power line? I'm about to go with AC-handling "high-end" cable like Furutech. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Need some reasonably good choices for power cable options._

 

check out cryoparts newish power cable. he had it custom designed. seems reasonable. I havent tried it yet, was planning on getting some next week. he also has furutech there, but his seems well priced. check it out


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Baird GOW....looking really good. Black nylon sleeving is always an eye candy if done properly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks! I was hoping for a remark like that.


----------



## Good Times

I needed to use up some cheapy Jaycar RCA plugs and also needed an RCA LOD. This was going to be a quick one as I needed sound, but I was pleasantly surprised at the result. 

 I've used a dual twisted pair wire which meant I didn't need to cover after the split. It was a bit narrow for the RCA plug entry so I layered some heatshrink to give it a snug fit and neat look. Stoked with the finished product. I find the multifilament harder to work with than PET Techflex, but prefer how it can twist a lot easier when in use.


----------



## SchneiderStudios

does anybody know what i can do to my klipsch custom 3's stupid cloth cable? maybe make it stronger? thanks


----------



## boomy3555

Sylvan Learning Centers.

Sylvan Learning | Tutors and Tutoring Services


----------



## apatN

Nice work guys. That nylon sure gives a nice look.


----------



## quane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sylvan Learning Centers.

Sylvan Learning | Tutors and Tutoring Services_

 

What


----------



## Bonthouse

LOL I think he posted the wrong link he had under ctrl+v
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Baird GoW & Good Times! Very nice looking cables


----------



## boomy3555

quane;5620060 said:
			
		

> What[/QUO
> 
> "does anybody know what i can do to my klipsch custom 3's stupid cloth cable? maybe make it stronger?"
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"Stupid Cloth" "Sylvan Learning Centers" Get It ?

 Man !! Tough Room !!_

 

LOL


----------



## Baird GoW

i got it but it took me a while. hahahah i just saw a commercial that said we (some place in palm springs) have been helping the "dumb" for over 20 years lol.


----------



## cms5423

Here's a mini-mini IC I just built. It's the first cable I've ever made (DIY).

 I used:
 =>Silver plated copper (19stranded), teflon-coated wire from John's wire shop (check him out on ebay if you haven't already!)--4 wires, braided (2 for ground)
 => Neutrik NYS 231 3.5mm plugs
 =>1/4" techflex (I kinda like the wire that I braided showing through a bit, the white showing through the black, but I may use 3/8" next time)

 -Lessons learned for next time: 
 =>I didn't order a long enough piece of techflex, and wanted to build it anyway, so the techflex didn't fit all the way on the one side (so I tried to cover it up with some heat-shrink, oh well)
 =>The nys231 plugs were a little tight, what kind of plug should I use next time?


----------



## dazzer1975

for those neutriks you could get a taper drill bit and open the back up a bit with that.

 Alternatively try and get some switchcraft or canare f12 (the f12's for the really thick stuff) theres a few out there and the nuetriks seem to be about the narrowest opening of the lot.


----------



## Juaquin

Nuetrik makes a NYS231L plug with a larger opening, but I've only ever seen it in silver/nickel - no gold/black. But a drill works just fine.


----------



## boomy3555

I use a Dremel Tool with a small Chain Saw Sharpening bit to grind out the opening to the full width of the body.. It's hard to keep the body from spinning with a drill bit. Also Pailiccs is about the widest opening and it too can be widened with a Dremel


----------



## Xan7hos

Can someone inform me as to how to do flat braids kind of like how Jena Wire does their finished cables?

 Here's a link to something I'd like to achieve?

 I'd like to use 6-8 conductors


----------



## apatN

^ Pick the most left wire and braid over the next wire, under the next wire, over the next wire and under the next wire until you reach the right side of your wires. Experiment a little, it is not hard at all.


----------



## CloudColor

This is my practice cable before i recable my 770's this wknd. 
 -Silver plated copper teflon
 -neutrik 3.5's
 -clearance radioshack 1/4" (LOL)
 It could be more purty but the connections are SOLID




 I learned that you can't twist off your plugs once you've heat shrunk them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 otherwise i'd spill my guts for ya'll.

 When i finally got to heat shrinking it had been 4 hours + a trip to radioshack for the clearance plug. so i wasn't about to slowly shrink the heat shrink. How long do you guys typically take for heat shrinking? do you zap it like a microwave, or caress it slowly for 10 minutes? I have a 750/1000 F* heat gun.

 Sidenote:: can anyone recommend a sexy 1/4" female?


----------



## boomy3555

I have a little ceramic Bathroom box heater I use to keep my feet warm in the garage so I simply hang my work in front of it for 30 sec to a minute.
 On Another note. don't let anybody tell you R/S is crap. Thier gold series is some of the nicest I've seen. Just because they aren't as pretty as Pailiccs doesn't mean they suck.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CloudColor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sidenote:: can anyone recommend a sexy 1/4" female?_

 

Yeah Thumbelina in Stockings


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a little ceramic Bathroom box heater I use to keep my feet warm in the garage so I simply hang my work in front of it for 30 sec to a minute.
 On Another note. don't let anybody tell you R/S is crap. Thier gold series is some of the nicest I've seen. Just because they aren't as pretty as Pailiccs doesn't mean they suck._

 

No ratshack is crap (at least when i compared my first cables i made which were ratshak to my nutriks, switchcraft, and canare). you can argue all you want with me but you will not change my mind.
 PS they are ugly and when shrinking it, it will become super hot and will burn your hands like a mother ******.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah Thumbelina in Stockings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LMAO


----------



## SpudHarris

I managed to get a pair of Drivers for my 325i's after murdering one trying to mod them. Anyhow now finished the mods and recable and I'm well pleased. 

 Cable is SPOFC Van Damme Starquad and all plugs are Neutrik.


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I managed to get a pair of Drivers for my 325i's after murdering one trying to mod them. Anyhow now finished the mods and recable and I'm well pleased. 

 Cable is SPOFC Van Damme Starquad and all plugs are Neutrik.

http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/t...s/P1000940.jpg_

 

That is some pure win right there! Very nice job!


----------



## apatN

I'll state it again here. Excellent work. You are a true modder.


----------



## DKJones96

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No ratshack is crap (at least when i compared my first cables i made which were ratshak to my nutriks, switchcraft, and canare). you can argue all you want with me but you will not change my mind.
 PS they are ugly and when shrinking it, it will become super hot and will burn your hands like a mother ******._

 

I respectfully disagree with you on this and take boomy3555's side here. I made this cable last week as a demo for my sister who wanted me to make her a cable for her car. The ratshack connectors look perfectly fine, and actually kinda nice, on this cable as well as her neon green one.


----------



## SpudHarris

Guys thanks for the praise, really appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What made this mod really nice is the fact that last week I had a set of phones with only one driver sat in my store cupboard and I never thought they would see the light of day again. Now it's like getting a free set of phones because I'd written them off


----------



## boomy3555

Excellent Work. Both of you. I have a pair of Pionees SE305's from the seventies, that I'm putting Denon 2K drivers into as well as re-cabling so I'll post when done. I'm using a mini XLR 4 pin jack on the left cup and making a mini XLR to 3.5cable from the Stock Denon 2K cable or some Mogami or Canare quad and switchcraft Mini XLR and Neutriks 3.5. I like the ease of working with the tech flex but it's a little stiff for headphone cable use.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DKJones96* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I respectfully disagree with you on this and take boomy3555's side here. I made this cable last week as a demo for my sister who wanted me to make her a cable for her car. The ratshack connectors look perfectly fine, and actually kinda nice, on this cable as well as her neon green one.





_

 

I disagree with you two I'm not saying it was made poorly made cable, but I will say that looks like a 2 year old's jump rope. Plus anything will look good when put on a atrocious color like that. 
 I also take my remarque back about being ugly to the least visually appealing when I compare them to *all *the other connectors I have seen.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

 I have been planing on trying that on a pair of headphones. BTW just out of curiosity how did you end up connecting the females to the drivers


----------



## Xan7hos

^ Interesting, I would have thought that those heaadphone cables should have been terminated in a mono end instead of stereo (per channel). Usually you can just purchase the jack and connect w/ chassis wire.


----------



## Xan7hos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ Pick the most left wire and braid over the next wire, under the next wire, over the next wire and under the next wire until you reach the right side of your wires. Experiment a little, it is not hard at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Would that create a rounded wire?


----------



## DKJones96

I agree with the color. I couldn't get it to photograph worth anything. It's actually a dark blue but when I get the room dark enough for the braid to look right the connectors look gold and with a flash it turns to bright blue.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Xan7hos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ Interesting, I would have thought that those heaadphone cables should have been terminated in a mono end instead of stereo (per channel). Usually you can just purchase the jack and connect w/ chassis wire._

 

I was guessing he used mono but now it has me wondering why he has stereo plugs (cant believe I missed this before when I was thinking about it). hmmmm interesting.


----------



## dazzer1975

those 325i's are superb, a job well done spud, and what a great idea to facilitate swapping out cables easily.

 where do you buy those female jacks from btw, been all over the uk sites and cant seem to find anything that stands out. Never having bought them before I am unsure of which are decent quality chassis mount ones.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Xan7hos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ Interesting, I would have thought that those heaadphone cables should have been terminated in a mono end instead of stereo (per channel). Usually you can just purchase the jack and connect w/ chassis wire._

 

I didn't have any mono plugs so just used what I had.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dazzer1975* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_those 325i's are superb, a job well done spud, and what a great idea to facilitate swapping out cables easily.

 where do you buy those female jacks from btw, been all over the uk sites and cant seem to find anything that stands out. Never having bought them before I am unsure of which are decent quality chassis mount ones._

 

Just standard Mono females from Maplin of all places for £0.89 each.....sweet.

 I used L/R pins only on the mini's as ground + signal (gound being common) then just L&R signal + ground from 1/4'' jack - Piece of cake and next cable (when I can afford) will be Silver.....


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I managed to get a pair of Drivers for my 325i's after murdering one trying to mod them. Anyhow now finished the mods and recable and I'm well pleased. 

 Cable is SPOFC Van Damme Starquad and all plugs are Neutrik.

 IMAGE_

 

I'm wondering if I should start to do the same on my headphone recables...although could I use a non-threaded jack? The nut sorta ruins the look with the knurling. Do you think some epoxy will hold the jack (applied to a plastic surface)?


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm wondering if I should start to do the same on my headphone recables...although could I use a non-threaded jack? The nut sorta ruins the look with the knurling. Do you think some epoxy will hold the jack (applied to a plastic surface)?_

 

you have to use non threaded unless its single entry or else you would have a bunch of kinks.


----------



## boomy3555

Most 3.5 females will hold the plugs if the cable is not too heavy and you don't pull to hard.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you have to use non threaded unless its single entry or else you would have a bunch of kinks._

 

No, what I meant was the nut used to hold the jack onto the surface, not a physical thread the male plug screws into. Was planing something like what Spud did on his, except instead of using the nut and the threaded jack, I'll be using epoxy.


----------



## DKJones96

Get a buddy with a lathe to turn off the knurling. Super glue, in moderation, works absolute wonders for stuff you can't get super tight because of a lack of grip like turning the grip off would.


----------



## SpudHarris

Tried that with a non threaded PCB mounted jack socket but wasn't 100% convinced that epoxy would hold out + it can get a bit messy. It doesn't ruin the look for me, it's functional and secure. By the way no jack, threaded or not will fit through the standard wire hole, you have to open it up a bit.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Xan7hos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would that create a rounded wire?_

 

No that will result in a flat wire.

 Shall we go back to gallery/no-discussion kind of thread?


----------



## Bonthouse

Fat iPod connector > Jena Cryo for signal, 2x DNM Reson solid core for return > Switchcraft 3,5mm. Covered in 3/8 Techflex Multifilament Nylon


----------



## SpudHarris

Nice and neat Bonthouse........Love those Switchcrafts!


----------



## schizo1989

vampire 4 wire braid lod


----------



## Baird GoW

Nice braid job

 and the first lod i was gona make exactly like that until i found out the swithcraft plug would not work with my Nuforce icon mobile.


----------



## schizo1989

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice braid job
 and the first lod i was gona make exactly like that until i found out the swithcraft plug would not work with my Nuforce icon mobile.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

why wont a switchcraft work on the icon mobile? like size or something? O_o
 ps we should get that irvine ish meet going

 oh and random question: would it be worth it to get a heat gun? is it really that much more effective? O_o


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *schizo1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_why wont a switchcraft work on the icon mobile? like size or something? O_o
 ps we should get that irvine ish meet going

 oh and random question: would it be worth it to get a heat gun? is it really that much more effective? O_o_

 

you cant push it down all the way because there is a ridge that blocks the right channel from being heard. 

 Yea I think we should all just meet one day and all go bowling or something and just meet at can jam to test other headphones.

 I use a lighter now and it works fine. a blow drier works fine too but its just a little slower.


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *schizo1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_why wont a switchcraft work on the icon mobile? like size or something? O_o
 ps we should get that irvine ish meet going

 oh and random question: would it be worth it to get a heat gun? is it really that much more effective? O_o_

 

Yes, a heatgun is great for doing heatshrink and heating up wire so it is easier to bend


----------



## dbfreak

A heatgun is also good for forming plexiglass.


----------



## limpidglitch

Loving it Bonthouse. It looks so much better without all that heatshrink all over the place.

 Here's a picture of my first ever self-made IC, in action!


----------



## EFN

Techflex Fetish!





















 And a revived Sure E500s...


----------



## Baird GoW

Nice job man you should give the nylon a try.


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice job man you should give the nylon a try._

 

Thanks....where to buy the nylon that u use? any link?


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks....where to buy the nylon that u use? any link?_

 

wirecare.com
 comes in 10ft sections


----------



## cyberspyder

Or TakeFiveAudio, although the smallest diameter they have is 3/16.


----------



## schizo1989

check out furryletters on ebay


----------



## Good Times

EFN, what heatshrink do you use, specifically in your straight mini to mini? I can't seem to find some that looks that thin.....which I like!


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Good Times* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EFN, what heatshrink do you use, specifically in your straight mini to mini? I can't seem to find some that looks that thin.....which I like!_

 

I always use undersized heatshrinks to get that tight fit look. Use nose plier to enlarge them and apply heat- they will shrink as normal. EG. for 9mm cable I will use 5-6mm heatshrink


----------



## Good Times

Ah awesome - I'd always thought that may end up noticeable. Neat trick, cheers.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EFN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And a revived Sure E500s...
 [IMG.]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v645/EFN/YoungLee01.jpg[/IMG]_

 

Oh wow! That looks stunning. I have to try that once my SE530 disintegrates completely (only a matter of time). Which cable did you use, it looks really slim and "wearable"?


----------



## EFN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh wow! That looks stunning. I have to try that once my SE530 disintegrates completely (only a matter of time). Which cable did you use, it looks really slim and "wearable"?_

 

Those are German made 5N Solid Core pure silver 0.2mm with teflon insulation. Supplied to me by Octave Electonics Malaysia. They are among the most flexible wires I ever worked on. And yes they are further sealed in those 1mm heatshrinks which formed to outer tubing


----------



## Bonthouse




----------



## SpudHarris

^ That looks real nice work. Brilliant idea using a barrel at the Y hadn't thought of that before...... We'll be seeing another couple on here soon I assume?


----------



## Bonthouse

Your assumption is correct
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really looking forward to that Van Damme SPOFC!


----------



## Stevesebastianb

ATH-ESW9 Recabling With 2M L of Cello "Strings" Silver Cable.

VR2XMQ - Steve's Blog AF through SHF: Audio Technica ATH-ESW9 Recabling With Cello "Strings" Silver Cable.

 The result - the orginal cable now I feel is a wet shoe string! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























 Before and after: Before, I thought the ESW9's were quite good, after the mod - there is no way to go back, these are a very different set of cans!


----------



## illy865

awesome cable for the esw-9s, looks like they were meant for the wood finish as well and i bet they really do improve the sound in those already-good 'phones


----------



## G-rig

Hi Guys

 I want to make up a custom cable to replace the standard 3m coiled one for my Beyerdynamic DT250's. This will make them a lot more portable.

 I'd like it to end in 3.5mm (1/8"), possibly with a thread so the 1/4" plug can still screw on, and i'll probably go for 1 - 1.2m length.

 Would a Mini Quad 2893 be ok for this? What 1/8" plug would be suitable?

 I already have the DT250 7-pin connector and wil probably get an audio shop to make it up.

 Anyone else interested in australia i could look at making a few up, just let me know what lengths.

 Thanks,


----------



## Mayzei

Mate, im sure if you get in contact with a head-fi'er in Australia i'm sure they'll be more than happy to build you up a cable, and undoubtedly at a much better price than what a shop will quote you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## G-rig

Thanks, i think i've decided on Mogami 2893 and a Canare F12.

 I did get a quote from a store and the labor was a fair bit..


----------



## G-rig

Sorry, does anyone know if this plug is good, comes with the cable i believe:
Mogami 1/8" Mini Interconnect Cable


----------



## dfkt

It's a Neutrik plug, it certainly is good.


----------



## Xan7hos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *G-rig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry, does anyone know if this plug is good, comes with the cable i believe:
Mogami 1/8" Mini Interconnect Cable_

 

Yeah the Neutrik plug is a very good quality. My only gripe is that its a tad thicker than typical 1/8 connectors. Also, that interconnect is way overpriced..maybe $3-4 worth of materials


----------



## G-rig

Thanks guys, i agree the interconnect is overpriced but i priced up a Canare F12 & it was $15 (AUD) alone, but agree cables should only be 4$.


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *G-rig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks guys, i agree the interconnect is overpriced but i priced up a Canare F12 & it was $15 (AUD) alone, but agree cables should only be 4$._

 

Hence why we have Jaycar and DSE here. I have used their Mogami mini-equivalent microphone cables (Jaycar's uses black jacket whereas DSE's grey), along with their gold-plated stereo jacks, and found them very decent stuff for interconnects. Pick some of these from your local store for around the same price as your cup of coffee and solder away.


----------



## G-rig

Sounds cheap, as long as i have a proper ground wire. I have to chose a cable that is nice and flexible, ~<4.8mm that will fit into a 3.5mm plug, and needs to wire into my 7-pin headphone connector.

 Gold plated doesn't automatically mean it's better does it..


----------



## Good Times

No, gold plating just protects it better from corrosion, and is more maleable (softer) so technically can have a better contact. The Jaycar 3.5mms are absolute crap. They solder well but are stiff to insert, not smooth at all. The Neutriks are so cheap and SO much better it's not funny. 

 The Jaycar wire however is great, nice and flexi.


----------



## kugino

my 4-pin XLR->1/4" adapter. 1/4" plug/cable is a remnant from a rs1 recable...


----------



## scootermafia

The key to easy DIY is not prejacketed cable but just the basic silver copper teflon wire from ebay. It's cheap and will fit through the tiny hole of the Neutrik 1/8" plug. The Neutrik 1/8" is solidly built and is too cheap to ignore, $1.22 shipped from daleproaudio.com for a gold and black one. Neutrik's 1/4" and XLR plugs are smart because of their clever strain relief system.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *G-rig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks guys, i agree the interconnect is overpriced but i priced up a Canare F12 & it was $15 (AUD) alone, but agree cables should only be 4$._

 

only if you expect companies to do labour for you for nothing and use the cheapest parts available. it is overpriced though I agree


----------



## Bonthouse

A completed working cable for $4.. The cheapest Neutrik alone costs more than that here..
 EU prices, I h8 you all!


----------



## Lil' Knight

Just lemme know if you don't want to deal with your beloved EU


----------



## G-rig

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A completed working cable for $4.. The cheapest Neutrik alone costs more than that here..
 EU prices, I h8 you all!_

 

No, I meant $4/meter for a bare ended cable..


----------



## evilnight

My custom Cables for my profesional soundcard Focusrite Saffire LE connected trought my vintage amplifire. need a 5 pins connector.

 sorry for the quality of the picture ill made a hi-res later.

 about the 2 male rca its a cheap ones im waiting for my order of Neutrik male rca's -_- 

 Infos:
 2x plug 1/4 Neutrik
 2x Female RCA'S Power ProAudio
 1x 5 pins male Neutrik
 2x Male Rca's Noname lol ! (must be changed soon
 Wire of my 1/4 to female Rca's are a High-Quality guitare wire Low noise oxygen free
 Wire for the 5 pins to male Rca's from noname too.. and ill swap it when i have a chance.


----------



## pdupiano

Made these this afternoon. I got a new D2 and well... no LOD for a D2 and it took me a while to realize that I have yet to have damn good looking mini-mini. All I have are the stock mini to mini's I got from headroom a long time ago. so I made this:










 The palliacs look very nice


----------



## Good Times

Snazzy. HGA wire? (looks silver in top and copper in bottom pic!)


----------



## evilnight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Good Times* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Snazzy. HGA wire? (looks silver in top and copper in bottom pic!)_

 

yes my cable arent the whole nice for now im waiting for somes connectors isin order here at my local electronics supply store have not a lot of choices. ill fix it soon as possible -_- im waitin for 2x xlr 5 pins 1 stereo 1/4 neutrik Np3x-b and 2x neutrik gold plated rca's and 2x neutrik gold plated 1/4 mono.


----------



## SpudHarris

This was an experiment to see if I could rid my D7K's of treble glare. Was using a SPOFC custom cable from Milian Acoustics. This one is made with Mogami Neglex and Switchcraft's...........

 I knocked it up yesterday afternoon & it resulted in a very long glare free listening session last night/this morning


----------



## G-rig

^Looks very clean mate!

 Any cable makers in Brisbane that want to help me make a few?


----------



## Bonthouse

Hah! Do I see a Neutrik barrel sitting at the end there?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Looking very clean!


----------



## SpudHarris

Thanks guys......

 Hey Sam, I think I pinched that idea off you


----------



## schizo1989

vampire + silver


----------



## G-rig

Hi guys, i've almost decided on the parts for my custom headphone cable, ie, 7-pin beyer attachement, Mogami Mini Quad but not sure on the 1/8" plug. 

 The Canare F12 is very nice but may not be that cheap locally in Aus ($12). What is a good Neutrik one, and where would you get it? I wouldn't mind getting one that isn't too hard to work with for DIY either.

 Thanks,


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This was an experiment to see if I could rid my D7K's of treble glare. Was using a SPOFC custom cable from Milian Acoustics. This one is made with Mogami Neglex and Switchcraft's...........

 I knocked it up yesterday afternoon & it resulted in a very long glare free listening session last night/this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 <snip>_

 

Very nice and clean. Just the way I like it. That is some uber thin heatshrink is it not? Where did you get it?


----------



## SpudHarris

^ It's actually the same stuff I've been using for ages so the same stuff in all my pics of late (bought off e-bay). I've always used a butane soldering iron for shrinking but with a diffuser attachment, unfortunately it died recently so I bought one of these WAGNER HEAT EMBOSSING PAINT REMOVAL TOOL CRAFT GUN NEW on eBay, also, Embossing Supplies, Rubber Stamping, Crafts (end time 12-May-09 19:45:00 BST)

 It just does the job/shrinks so much better than anything I've tried before.


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *schizo1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_vampire + silver
http://i433.photobucket.com/albums/q...i/IMG_0086.jpg_

 

Looking nice! Next time use less heatshrink, it looks way better




 How does it sound to you?


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It just does the job/shrinks so much better than anything I've tried before._

 

Is there much of a difference? I mean I own a heat gun but always opt for my blow dryer as I am afraid the heat gun might melt the cable.


----------



## SpudHarris

For me there's a difference beacuse the last thing I used was a diffused butane flame so I have better control now as the shrink is almost immediate. Although, it may be a combination of the heat gun and the particular make of heatshrink. 

 Are you interested in getting some or just curious? If you want I can find the link. I'm almost out of a particular size so need to order some more soon.


----------



## pdupiano

When making a 2 color braid (like vampire wire + silver wire) do you guys prefer the flat litz braid or the round litz braid. Schizo1989 posted a sample of the flat braid above.

 Heres a sample of the round braid:


----------



## Bonthouse

Depends on the purpose of the cable I guess.
 I did a red/blue one round and a silver/copper one flat. Both serve their purpose great
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I like the look of the red/black one!


----------



## schizo1989

damn i definately didn't research braiding enough. totally didnt know there was a flat and round braid


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This was an experiment to see if I could rid my D7K's of treble glare. Was using a SPOFC custom cable from Milian Acoustics. This one is made with Mogami Neglex and Switchcraft's...........

 I knocked it up yesterday afternoon & it resulted in a very long glare free listening session last night/this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












_

 

^^^ Nice job, good looking cable!


----------



## SpudHarris

^ Thanks Stevesebastianb (Steve?), 

 it's the 1st time ever using Mogami as it's quite hard to get here in the UK but I really like it's charicteristics and it suits my set up a treat.


----------



## frogstomp88

Woot woot for my first DIY cable.
 Here's an adapter that I recently made. 
 I've made a few other cables but don't have pictures yet. 

 Materials:
 Locking 1/4" Female
 Canare Starquad (~6")
 Canare F-12 1/8" Male
 Cardas Eutectic Solder
 Carbon Techflex
 Heatshrink


----------



## xTr3Me.aka.Chris

Hm, I want to build a cable for my HD650 and already ordered the cardas hpsc plugs, now Im searching for a good cable, can some1 recommend me one? But I dont want to spend more then 20-30$ for it. 

 greetings


----------



## SpudHarris

For the HD650 signature you probably should go with something to add a little brightness SPOFC maybe? Over here I use Van Damme SPOFC when I need a little silver in the equasion, if not then Canare or Mogami Neglex (Starquad or Mini Starquad)


----------



## xTr3Me.aka.Chris

Hm arent the cables you suggested quite thick? I would need 1 cable for each channel hm.. do you know a thread here in which someone showed how he built his cable?

 Do you have to split up a cable or buy two or whatever?!

 (not only the result... xD)


----------



## John E Woven

If it's a star-quad, you only need one; it has 4 wires inside. You run two to each side. it pretty much explains itself.


----------



## SpudHarris

My cable above is Mogami Starquad, I think that may be a bit thick/heavy especially with the job you are looking to do. I'd go with Mini Starquad.....


----------



## xTr3Me.aka.Chris

Well ok, so the ground and + can be parallel..

 I searched for the Van Damme SPOFC cable but I can only find 6mm think ones, are there also thinner ones?

 if the silver cables rly influence the sound I would like a bit more brightness. thats why the van damme is interesting for me.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit:
 i just saw the the mini star quad is 11,43 mm thick..


----------



## SpudHarris

With the Van Damme stuff you can take of the outer sheath and then cover in either Nylon Multifillament as above or a suitable Tekflex that woud make it thinner. Be aware though Tekflex will create microphonics especially above the 'Y'. It's never simple is it??

 Have you considered getting one made for you or are you into the DIY rewards?


----------



## Good Times

Mini star quad should only be 3mm thick......


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xTr3Me.aka.Chris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hm arent the cables you suggested quite thick? I would need 1 cable for each channel hm.. do you know a thread here in which someone showed how he built his cable?

 Do you have to split up a cable or buy two or whatever?!

 (not only the result... xD)_

 

Maybe here?


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe here?_

 

That's the one! All question answered.......... sweet!


----------



## pdupiano

So Do you guys generally recommend nylon braid instead of techflex to cut down on the microphonics while still leaving a nice finished look? Or are there other options?


----------



## SpudHarris

It's a personal choice really. I prefer the Nylon Multifilament because it has a softer feel it looks more professional (IMHO) and it doesn't stiffen the cable like Tekflx does. Oh and there's the microphonics issue.

 Some people like the look of Tekflex being slightly open so you can see the contrasting colour of the cable beneath which to be truthful is quite nice.

 For god sakes why don't I get off the fence!!!


----------



## xTr3Me.aka.Chris

The problem is I cant find a shop in germany that could deliver the mini star quad or the van damme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 an another problem is that I wont find a nice combination of plug and cable, so that the cable rly fits nice ... the informations about the cables are also very hard to get.. thats a really stupid thing to make...


----------



## Bonthouse

You could always ask SpudHarris nicely


----------



## SpudHarris

You git, haha.... I knew someone was gonna say that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You got yours yet?

 If I let him have what I've got and yours doesn't turn up what we gonna do


----------



## xTr3Me.aka.Chris

Well, if I could have some of yours I would be very happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mb the Van Damme is the only way to do it right. Then I only need a 1/4" Plug and some nylon sleeve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The Cardas plugs already arrived.


----------



## Bonthouse

Still nothing here, Spud
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But hey, patience is key when it comes to DIY.
 I'd say, send some to Chris and if mine doesn't turn up, we'll try again? You are the current Van Damme supplier for head-fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Spud, want to try some DNM Reson sometime? It is without a doubt the best wire I've heard until now. It's expensive as hell, but it really sounds _that_ good.


----------



## SpudHarris

I like the Van Damme wire anyway so I'll order some more in. Chris, I'll pm you later with the cost. Unfortunately I don't have enough nylon but put out a WTB and someone should be able to help you out.

 Sam, I feel terrible about the wait you are having fingers crossed it turns up soon.....


----------



## Bonthouse

No worries Nigel, things take time. Only the more I'll enjoy it once it gets here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm currently busy with DIYing a headphone stand and some D2000 woodies!


----------



## SpudHarris

Ok it's on order. Waiting for Chris to reply to PM, I can also let him have a 1/4 Neutrik if need be. Sam, I ordered enough to replace yours if it doesn't turn up. Damn those DIY Head-Fi'ers working for DHL


----------



## xTr3Me.aka.Chris

hi spud,

 I just replied to your pm

  Quote:


 Unfortunately I don't have enough nylon but put out a WTB and someone should be able to help you out. 
 

not far away from me there is a hifi shop that has some nylon sleeve for quite low cost, so this is no problem


----------



## HiFi1972

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So Do you guys generally recommend nylon braid instead of techflex to cut down on the microphonics while still leaving a nice finished look? Or are there other options?_

 

I like Techflex and shrinktubing above the Y-Split personally, more durable than nylon which (like shoelaces) can fray easily so you have to be really careful you don't slide your cable over something that can catch the nylon and start to mess it up. I made a cable for my HD650s and have had it for a few weeks now and microphonics from the techflex is not an issue at all for me:


----------



## individual6891

For an 1x RCA phono to 1x RCA phono on Starquad, I'd tie signal to both whites and ground to both blues yeah?


----------



## Good Times

Correct


----------



## ruZZ.il

Some may say that you should only connect the shielding to the ground on one end of the cable (the source end). I do it. It drains the interference currents.


----------



## Bonthouse

And to what end should that be? The source or the amp?


----------



## apatN

^ The source side. Anyway, that was not individual's question.

 Now, back to pictures.


----------



## individual6891

Thanks *Good Times*

 Sorry, I realise that this might be completely off topic but... here's an interesting question:

 I want to connect a balanced 1/4 TRS male to balanced XLR
 (EMU 0404USB to Balanced XLR inputs of Cambridge Audio 840A amplifier ...wasted on setup i know!)

 But I can't quite get my head around it.

 For the balanced XLR I googled that:
 Pin 1 is the GROUND
 Pin 2 is the HOT (+) wire
 Pin 3 is the COLD (-) wire

 But looking at DIY-Central.com - Go Create something! - PCB Design, Electronics - How to create your own DIY cables, XLR, TRS, studio cables

 I see that for the diagram for Balanced TRS -> XLR Balanced (diagram *7*)... the TRS has its shield disconnected? Surely it should be more similar to diagram *21* !?!?

 ARGH!!! I'll post the pics once I get my head around this... promise!


----------



## blawh

Hi guys, I was thinking about recabling my headphones, but I seem to have thought of a problem that occur: Don't I need 4 cables to recable my headphones? Right positive, Right negative, Left positive, and Left negative? A 3.5mm plug only has 3 places to solder on, Right, Left, and Ground!

 blawh.


----------



## SpudHarris

Headphones have L + G on the left & R + G on the right. G (ground) is common so 2 wires go to ground position on your plug.


----------



## blawh

Oh thanks that really cleared it up for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 blawh.


----------



## Ricochet

My first recable, Denon 1001 with Mogami and Switchcraft.


----------



## Bonthouse

Looking nice! But you might want to consider redoing the heatshrink near the plug..
 It kinda ruins the flexibility now.


----------



## apatN

Wonderful recable. Nice and simple like it should. I too however don't like the heatshrink near the plug. In general heatshrink isn't as nice to look at than the nylon for example. Also it adds weight and size (it's not really a mini plug anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and inflexibility. 
 Was there any reason for so much heatshrink?


----------



## Ricochet

Thanks for replies guys. Loads of heatshrink, ohhh well it was my vision of strain relive hehe. Will use less next time.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricochet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first recable, Denon 1001 with Mogami and Switchcraft.
ImageShack - Image Hosting :: p1050886.jpg_

 

Great looking cable-work indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Especially the heat shrinks in the Y-split and towards the connector.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xTr3Me.aka.Chris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi spud,

 I just replied to your pm



 not far away from me there is a hifi shop that has some nylon sleeve for quite low cost, so this is no problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Chris,

 ordered the cable in but I'm still waiting on you??


----------



## sputnik13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricochet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for replies guys. Loads of heatshrink, ohhh well it was my vision of strain relive hehe. Will use less next time._

 

If you like it it's good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although, if the purpose was strain relief, what about just covering the cable and tucking it inside the plug? Or did it not fit that way? Just having a little extra stiffness at the opening of the plug is probably a decent strain relief. Although, I think the whole point of strain relief is so that the cable doesn't flex to its extremes at that opening from the weight of the entire cable to reduce wear and tear on that part of the cable (I could be wrong). For that purpose the sleeving around the cable you used seems to me like it should be thick enough without a strain relief. But I always like to err on the side of caution personally.


----------



## Oya?

Hi guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never made a cable before so I went and made some RCA cables for my new amp.






 First try using some scrap speaker wires, the braiding isn't very tidy.






 Second try is a lot tidier. Sorry that it's not really beautiful or anything, just practical!


----------



## dfkt

Got bored and made a line-out cable for the X5 since I had a spare Gomadic connector at hand. The line-out sounds worse than the headphone-out, but it does have its uses...


----------



## amc

First cables I made. Used locally sourced parts. Blue Denko coax wire - the stuff is really thick and nicely shielded. Covered with black teckflex. The RCA bullets are a WBT design knock off branded Nakamichi which I am sure is also a knockoff. Will use them with my desk system once I build a dac. Having too much fun with CMOYs right now.


----------



## pdupiano

Knockoffs but still look quite nice. And they have the center split. How much were they and did you buy them in like a radioshack or a nationwide store?


----------



## JamesL

I wouldn't call them WBT knockoffs.. 

 If the nakamichi's are knockoff's, so are Dayton, Vampire, HGA, cmc.. and then several dozen other cable manufacturers who use 'locking plugs'


----------



## pdupiano

I refered to them as knockofs because the op refered to them as knockoffs. point is I dont care if they are knockoffs or not I want em


----------



## Good Times

I've seen them on ebay.....


----------



## amc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Knockoffs but still look quite nice. And they have the center split. How much were they and did you buy them in like a radioshack or a nationwide store?_

 

Got them in Vancouver at Lees Electronic Components for 9 dollars a pair and have seen them on ebay for more.

http://www.leeselectronic.com/

 A quick look on thier website and I could not see the exact ones listed but if you are in Vancouver swing by and ask them. They have a huge opening 9 or 11 mm.


----------



## Good Times

Less than $6 a pair on Ebay.


----------



## Ricochet

Second try, HD600 cable. Mogami, furutech plug, cardas connectors.
 Hope my IKEA table don’t hurt your eyes too much hehe


----------



## Bonthouse

Yes! Finally a worthy update! And an amazing one while you're at it! 
 Your skill improved dramatically between this one and the D1001, seriously! 
 Very neat y-split, nicely done connectors and though I personally don't like the metal near the plug, it's still a very nice looking cable!


----------



## dazzer1975

I gotta say I usually agree with Bonthouse about the metal spring jobby sticking out the back of plugs but on this cable juxtaposed against the black of the connector and the black of the multistrand nylon sleeving that looks superb.


----------



## jbusuego

rca to rca:20 gauge with switchcraft rca


----------



## Baird GoW

I really like that braid job man. Ive always wanted to try the flat braid but ive never needed to use that many cables.


----------



## Oya?

More newbish stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I needed a 1/4" to 1/8" adaptor but the Grado ones they sell over here are pretty expensive; and the eBay generic ones aren't much cheaper and look pretty ugly. So I went and made one myself. The Neutrik connectors were so much fun to work with (again hard to find where I am unless I buy online, and kinda pricey).

 Practice one with scraps and cheap connectors...







 And now a proper one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Strain relief > heat-shrink anyday for me.


----------



## Captain ?degard




----------



## Bonthouse

Looking sharp! Is that the stuff I also used for a low-pro?


----------



## Captain ?degard

Found it on here in some thread so possibly. Its fimo classic. But the jack plugs are also cut to the extreme, with the soldering point for the left channel actually being INSIDE the plug itself. They stick out just 4-5mm for the smallest of the two and thats including the clay


----------



## Bonthouse

That is indeed pretty super small! Yeah, I came up with the fimo classic, thanks to my GF
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It's nice stuff to work with, eh


----------



## Captain ?degard

Its great! Very cheap on ebay, easy to form and then just 30 min in the oven <3 great find


----------



## pdupiano

..Got jealous of soooo many awesome cables... so here:


----------



## cyberspyder

First and second recables (K81DJ):





*
 Materials used:*

 -5.5' Mogami Neglex Starquad
 -1/2" 3:1 Adhesive Heatshrink
 -Switchcraft 3.5mm Plug
 -4.5' 3/16" Nylon Multifilament Sleeving
 -2' Milspec Black Paracord Sheathing
 -Kester 63/37 Solder






*Materials:*

 -30' 26 AWG Jupiter Cotton-Insulated Solid-Core Copper Wire
 -5' Milspec Black Paracord Sheathing
 -Kester 63/37 Solder
 -Switchcraft 3.5mm Plug

 Brendan


----------



## hakjk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_..Got jealous of soooo many awesome cables... so here:



_

 

Nice..what kind of cable did you use?
 Where did you get senn adapters?


----------



## Good Times

Those senn adators are Cardas plugs. Check their site for dealers, search in your local area, even available on ebay.


----------



## pdupiano

Good times is right, they're available on most sites that carry Cardas parts. Its also Vampire wire. Oh and just to let you know its a tight fit into the plugs... VERY tight fit into the plugs if you use vampire/jenalabs/anything below 22ga. Good luck


----------



## MightyCharlou

wow there are some great looking cable here !
 Cyberspider, where did you get those switchcraft mini plugs ?

 Here are my diy cables, I'm in the process of recabling my guitar rack mount.


----------



## anthonyhong

First cable build, for my first audio related mod! Xpost from: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/pos...4/index45.html


----------



## pdupiano

Ooh Ooh Grado mod.. I finished this up today courtesy of JLai. Recabled and rescreened SR60. I really like them especially after nonstop listening to senns'


----------



## Aldehyde

anthonyhong;5719089 said:
			
		

> First cable build, for my first audio related mod! Xpost from: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/pos...4/index45.html
> 
> Anthony - Excellent photography!


----------



## cyberspyder

Recabled with 4 strands of 26AWG cotton insulated copper wire (SOLID CORE, litz braided). Word of advice, never, ever use it again for flexible application...the cotton insulation unravels and the wire fatigues (since its solid core) and you have a useless cable afterwards. As well, the insulation, because its easy to unravel-too easy, the wires may develop a short at a point where the insulation is gone. Also, kudos to those that do UE recables...the ffing UE connectors are a PITA to solder onto the wire...*DON'T ATTEMPT UNLESS YOU HAVE A CRAPLOAD OF TIME. *!^%$*%!$*!$%*&^!$*^!$**

 Anyhow, I'll let the pics speak for themselves.









































 Yeah, I was pretty pissed at this point…..this really sucks. Trip back to UE imminent, my third time back, maybe they’ll let me upgrade to a better pair?

 Brendan


----------



## Good Times

Oh sh!t!!!!!


----------



## pdupiano

happened to my friend's ue tft10's too. I assume its common. My suggestion is to use a fingernail to separate the connectors first and wiggle it out slowly. That sucks man, good luck with ue and the replacement/and hopeful upgrade


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_happened to my friend's ue tft10's too. I assume its common. My suggestion is to use a fingernail to separate the connectors first and wiggle it out slowly. That sucks man, good luck with ue and the replacement/and hopeful upgrade_

 

Emailed them, this happened to the two previous pairs I had as well They really need to mold it as one piece, not two. Dunno whats going to happen with the return...Logitech sucks with me (and this was before Logitech acquired UE).


----------



## pdupiano

well lets hope that logitech hasn't replaced UE's division, just absorbed them because I've had some problems with logitech in the past.


----------



## pyrokid

just some random stuff I made today. All mogami, but I've got some navships stuff coming. 
 Opinions wanted, because I've never posted pics. 

 You probably can't tell, but the ones that aren't mini-minis are going to be used to recable IEMs, or some other portables. I never really took a picture of a full one, they're basically terminated in a neutrik plug, 3 wire litz'd down (though they have four wires) and split into 2 wire twists at the 2/3 point. Sorry I couldn't exactly get a full pic of one. 
 and yeah, they are flat braided, because when I used both a flat and a round braid for a day, I liked the flat a lot more. it was easier to bend, looked better, and was more compact when I needed to coil it. 

 Mini-minis






 portable cables


----------



## Mitchell.lax

Heres some I did.

 It's a headphone cable extention lead for my MS1's. The cable that came with them reaches from the computer to about 6'' from the bed. So when I decided to do an extention lead, I made one that would _never_ be too short.

 components:

 4m of Jaycar stranded cat5e cable
 Jaycar male and female 1/8inch plugs
 Jaycar spec heat shrink
 Nasty no name solder.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pyrokid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just some random stuff I made today. All mogami, but I've got some navships stuff coming. 
 Opinions wanted, because I've never posted pics. 
 <pics snipped>_

 

Some nice stuff. There are some faults in the braiding though. Every mini-mini has at least one fault in the braiding which makes it looks less professional. BTW, is that wire from the W2549 (22g) or from the W2534 (24g) you used for your mini-minis?


----------



## pyrokid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some nice stuff. There are some faults in the braiding though. Every mini-mini has at least one fault in the braiding which makes it looks less professional. BTW, is that wire from the W2549 (22g) or from the W2534 (24g) you used for your mini-minis?_

 

the 24g. 
 But can you point out the faults? I can't seem to find them...


----------



## apatN

Black are definitely faults. I am unsure about the yellow places but they don't look all too proper.


----------



## pyrokid

oh, thanks. Yeah, I see what you mean. 
 Good thing those were just for me. 

 I kind of have an excuse, though. I was annoyed, because I kept putting the second connector in wrong, and so I have to re-braid each one at least twice, and the the wire it too thick for the connector base to slide easily over it, so sometimes the very start of the braid isn't the best. 

 but that helps a lot, at least I know what I'm doing wrong now.
 Thanks!


----------



## qusp

also Pyrokid; that cable is gonna be way too thick for an IEM cable IMO. WAAAAYYY too thick. 
 in future; for the minis; drill out the cable exit and sand it smooth so it doesnt damage the insulation. that'll help using larger wires than intended.

 looks like all the black ones apatN pointed out are the same mistake you are making as well. so maybe trace over that and see what you are doing wrong.


----------



## pyrokid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_also Pyrokid; that cable is gonna be way too thick for an IEM cable IMO. WAAAAYYY too thick. 
 in future; for the minis; drill out the cable exit and sand it smooth so it doesnt damage the insulation. that'll help using larger wires than intended.

 looks like all the black ones apatN pointed out are the same mistake you are making as well. so maybe trace over that and see what you are doing wrong._

 

yeah, I already figured it out. I was crossing the wrong wires when my hands got to a certain point, because they were tied up. 

 and I don't think it'll be too thick for an IEM cable. It's smaller than the cable on my dad's se110s. I just suck at picture taking, so the sngle was terrible, and you can't really see how thick the wires are. (BTW, if it helps any, I think the IEM cables are 26 awg.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pyrokid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah, I already figured it out. I was crossing the wrong wires when my hands got to a certain point, because they were tied up. 

 and I don't think it'll be too thick for an IEM cable. It's smaller than the cable on my dad's se110s. I just suck at picture taking, so the sngle was terrible, and you can't really see how thick the wires are. (BTW, if it helps any, I think the IEM cables are 26 awg._

 

24AWG is just about good...26AWG is a bit too thin IMO, recabled my UEs on the previous page.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pyrokid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah, I already figured it out. I was crossing the wrong wires when my hands got to a certain point, because they were tied up. 

 and I don't think it'll be too thick for an IEM cable. It's smaller than the cable on my dad's se110s. I just suck at picture taking, so the sngle was terrible, and you can't really see how thick the wires are. (BTW, if it helps any, I think the IEM cables are 26 awg._

 

ermm well I certainly prefer my IEM cables thinner than 24AWG thats for sure and IMO the insulation material is actually more important. the westone IEM cables would be closer to <28AWG under the insulation. the wires on shures are some of the thickest and most uncomfortable IEM cables around; so perhaps not the best reference. just IMO of course. no way would I personally use anything larger than 28 (stranded), unless perhaps 26AWG with the thinnest and most flexible insulation around. the main thing you might find with that cable once you use it is the insulation and braid look like they would be quite microphonic. I have considered using the cryoparts 24.5AWG, UP-OCC, but thats a standout
 nice job on first cables though; its great fun and very rewarding this cables stuff.


----------



## pyrokid

oh, thanks. I thought I heard someone say 26 was good for IEM recables. But in the future I'll look for some thinner stuff, with thin insulation. (though it's already really thin with this. easiest insulation ever to rip off w/ my teeth. )
  Quote:


 in future; for the minis; drill out the cable exit and sand it smooth so it doesnt damage the insulation. That'll help using larger wires than intended. 
 

And also, thanks for this little tip. I never thought to do that. Should make it a lot easier for me. Thanks again!


----------



## pdupiano

get some mini starquad from mogami, strip it, and use the cables. I just worked with a few feet last night and I think it might either be 26 or 28. Very flexible


----------



## pyrokid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_get some mini starquad from mogami, strip it, and use the cables. I just worked with a few feet last night and I think it might either be 26 or 28. Very flexible_

 

haha, that's what it was.


----------



## pdupiano

I dont think the ones you have up are the same as I'm talking about. The ones I'm referring to look like theyre 3/4 size of the ones you have. Maybe I'll try recabling something with them. We'll see


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I dont think the ones you have up are the same as I'm talking about. The ones I'm referring to look like theyre 3/4 size of the ones you have. Maybe I'll try recabling something with them. We'll see_

 

He probably meant he did the same, but with regular Starquad, not the mini kind.


----------



## pyrokid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He probably meant he did the same, but with regular Starquad, not the mini kind._

 

nope, for the IEM cable, it was mini. 
 I'll get some more pics and show you. (smaller this time.)


----------



## Draconis

Some of these cables are awesome!


----------



## bobfig

i just did this yesterday how it look?


----------



## Bonthouse

Lookin' good! Why did you go with a flat braid? Wouldn't a round braid be handier?


----------



## bobfig

i was thinking of that but it turned out pretty round as is.


----------



## .Sup

very nice recabling anthony


----------



## pyrokid

EDIT: my response here is pretty useless because the other person took out pics and question. So, nothing to see here.


----------



## .Sup

.


----------



## apatN

^ .sup please... This is not a discussion thread ans quoting pictures is very annoying. I suggest you edit your posts to remove the images and shoot the users a PM instead. There's also tons of information on these forums.


----------



## cms5423

Bahahaha, if you are going to yell at people, you should at least type things correctly: "sup" instead of stop?! and ans instead of and. lol, you must have been in quite the fury to not notice that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yes I agree, quoting multiple pictures is extremely annoying, if anything, just quote one if you absolutely must!


----------



## cyberspyder

The 's' key is next to the 'd' key. And also, he might've just missed a comma. For example:

 "B*tch, please"


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cms5423* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bahahaha, if you are going to yell at people, you should at least type things correctly: "sup" instead of stop?! and ans instead of and. lol, you must have been in quite the fury to not notice that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yes I agree, quoting multiple pictures is extremely annoying, if anything, just quote one if you absolutely must!_

 






 And oh, your "lol" should be "Lol". Also you missed the "." at the end of your sentence.


----------



## Oya?

These Neutrik RCA plugs are horrible; they grip on way too tight to the jacks and the metal sleeves started scratching and peeling as soon as I had my hand on them (that's why I put shrink-wrap on them).

 The generic gold plugs from DSE are a lot nicer.


----------



## SpudHarris

^You made a nice job of the heat shrink though!


----------



## patton713MW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oya?* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These Neutrik RCA plugs are horrible..._

 

Which Neutriks are those?


----------



## Oya?

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^You made a nice job of the heat shrink though!_

 

Thanks! Took a couple of tries to get them all even.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *patton713MW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which Neutriks are those?_

 

They're NYS373's.


----------



## patton713MW

Hmm... and I had thought about picking up some of those... good thing I waited.


----------



## apatN

Don't. They are absolutely great RCAs and very cheap.


----------



## Oya?

A quickie before bed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The mini-plug is a bit wiggly; doesn't really matter though cause I scavenged the plugs and cable from the trash anyways.


----------



## Llama16

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I that regular heatshrink over the RCA plugs and the mini. Does it close well?


----------



## dean0

Dt770pro 80ohm

 Cannare Cable
 Yarbo 1/4" Jack
 Beyer Gel Pads
 Moded drivers


----------



## SpudHarris

^ Nice neat job dean0! Can I ask where you got the 6.3mm jack? I like the look of that....


----------



## dean0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ Nice neat job dean0! Can I ask where you got the 6.3mm jack? I like the look of that...._

 

thanks, from here Hifi Collective 
 they have some great stuff there


----------



## DoYouRight

Anyone tried DIY usb cables? I would like to see if that is possible. Maybe my uncle could make some, gotta check into it. Will report back.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone tried DIY usb cables? I would like to see if that is possible. Maybe my uncle could make some, gotta check into it. Will report back._

 

So your digital zeroes can be more zero-y and your ones more one-y?


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone tried DIY usb cables? I would like to see if that is possible. Maybe my uncle could make some, gotta check into it. Will report back._

 

Of course, just make sure to comply with the standards.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So your digital zeroes can be more zero-y and your ones more one-y? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Does this even warrant a response? Learn something about requirements for digital signal transmission first before posting garbage.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does this even warrant a response? Learn something about requirements for digital signal transmission first before posting garbage._

 

Oh brother. Maybe take some anger management classes?


----------



## rds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dean0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dt770pro 80ohm

 Cannare Cable
 Yarbo 1/4" Jack
 Beyer Gel Pads
 Moded drivers




 ...




_

 

Those Yarbo plugs are the best looking that I've seen. Great build quality too.


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh brother. Maybe take some anger management classes?_

 

Yeah, those didn't work for me... still don't like people in general. After a few low-level and high-level data communications courses in my curriculum, I generally don't like reading comments like that, they sound completely ignorant and unfortunately lead people who don't know any better into believing them.


----------



## dean0

3.5mm to x2 RCA 
 -Yarbo Rca's
 -Switchcraft 3.5mm gold jack


----------



## FallenAngel

Ooh, another Yarbo RCA lover, nice!


----------



## dean0

thanks, 1st time used them, there beautiful.... dont soound too bad either.
 Had a little trouble soldering the earth to the inner body, turned up the heat and that done the trick


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, those didn't work for me... still don't like people in general. After a few low-level and high-level data communications courses in my curriculum, I generally don't like reading comments like that, they sound completely ignorant and unfortunately lead people who don't know any better into believing them._

 

I have no idea what made you blow a fuse like that... and I don't really care anyways. Welcome to my ignore list, you aggressive arrogant prick.


----------



## ruZZ.il

Meh. This is head-fi ppl. We're kinda meant to argue, educate and learn, but all with some respect. Get over it.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ruZZ.il* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Meh. This is head-fi ppl. We're kinda meant to argue, educate and learn, but all with some respect. Get over it._

 

YOU get over it.


----------



## dfkt

Yeah, sure... but he didn't show any respect towards me at all. He just went at my throat for a harmless joke, like it's the last thing he's got to do.


----------



## FallenAngel

Sometimes those comments are meant as jokes (though tone and intonation carry REALLY badly over this medium), though often enough, I hear that from people confused (or worse, think they know all there is to know) about digital signals and therefore, I'm direct in stating my opinion on the comments.

 It was not meant as a direct attack on you personally (again, the medium does not allow for tone), just as a statement, since I thought you were completely serious, that it's not appreciated.


----------



## ruZZ.il

ok. all friends. now FEED ME PICTURES num num


----------



## Captain ?degard

Bridge connector I just made for someone:


----------



## rds

2 foot, 4 conductor, round litz braid, mini to RCA cable, using CryoParts TWcu
 (for my CTH)


----------



## InSides

AKG K-1000 pigtail / speaker cable:






 Four strands UPOCC wire [Neotech], teflon insulated, nylon multifilament, Neutrik XLR, DIYcable spades.

 Apologies for the crappy camera phone shot.


----------



## wotblake

There are some really good looking cables here. I guess it's time I try my hand at this.


----------



## Tightwad

My latest cable, in use on my motorcycle:


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *InSides* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_AKG K-1000 pigtail / speaker cable:

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/7750/k1000pigtail.png

 Four strands UPOCC wire [Neotech], teflon insulated, nylon multifilament, Neutrik XLR, DIYcable spades._

 

Clean cable! /me like.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tightwad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My latest cable, in use on my motorcycle:

http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/u...terconnect.jpg_

 

That is what I call a portable rig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Greetings from a fellow VFR rider... http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/8253/82714342.jpg


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *InSides* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_AKG K-1000 pigtail / speaker cable:

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/7750/k1000pigtail.png

 Four strands UPOCC wire [Neotech], teflon insulated, nylon multifilament, Neutrik XLR, DIYcable spades.

 Apologies for the crappy camera phone shot._

 

That is one nice looking cable dude.

 EDIT: What AWG did you use?


----------



## InSides

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Clean cable! /me like.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Thanks!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrMajestic2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is one nice looking cable dude.

 EDIT: What AWG did you use?_

 

Cheers.

 I would up using 24AWG. I was thinking I could go higher to 20AWG but since the headphones itself were recabled with 24AWG [anything thicker would not work with the earspeaker retention boot] I settled with the same wire.


----------



## Bonthouse

A new 3,5mm to 2x RCA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Uses DNM Reson solid core wire.





















 I know it looks like the lengths from split to RCA aren't the same, but that's because the cable is "wound up", resulting in the outer wire being shorter. When it's layed out flat, all is good


----------



## dfkt

That's a very nice looking cable, Bonthouse.


----------



## Baird GoW

bonthouse how did you get your wire to look flat and what type of connectors, heatshrink and the thing you used on your y split did you use for the cable.


----------



## Bonthouse

Secrets of the trade, my friend! I'll never tell those (ahum, furutech)! With enough creativity and the right set of skills you can create everything you can imagine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thanks dfkt


----------



## robjrock

Samsung P3 DIY LOD


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Secrets of the trade, my friend! I'll never tell those (ahum, furutech)! With enough creativity and the right set of skills you can create everything you can imagine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thanks dfkt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I was 99% sure they were furutech im more interested on the y split and the flat cable can you please at least PM me those answers?


----------



## steven2992

The y split is a piece of yellow pvc tubing/any other kind of stif tube with heathshrink over it an you get flat cables by using a flat braid. Braids

 different flat braid:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbusuego* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_rca to rca:20 gauge with switchcraft rca



_

 

There are dozens of ways to braid a flat cable, google's your friend.


----------



## Baird GoW

he pm'd me how he did it and its not a "special braid" i could even tell just by looking it was not a braid but i did not know how it could not be braided and stay flat i thought he may have taped it every couple inches or something. im not gonna post how he did it if he wants to he can.


----------



## pistolsnipe

here is my last recable


----------



## pistolsnipe

and sextetts for my friend (3.5mm not my idea)


----------



## DoYouRight

very nice, could I get anyone to make me a 1/4 to 1/8 adapter with some sex to it?


----------



## pyrokid

holy carp, pistolsnipe, I have that exact same navships wire, and I use carbon techflex with it too. I'll post some pics in another day or so.


----------



## pistolsnipe

it could be the same wire, but i didnt buy it from navships. 24awg sp ofc


----------



## pyrokid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pistolsnipe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it could be the same wire, but i didnt buy it from navships. 24awg sp ofc_

 

well, that's the same as mine was. 
 where'd ya get it?


----------



## pistolsnipe

some seller off ebay, not sure off the top of my head but not navships haha, he sells decent stuff though i got my tonearm wire off him


----------



## pyrokid

oh. well, either way, nice cables.


----------



## yogibearal

All materials bought from local store,

 6.3mm female - 3.5mm male adapter
 - expandable 1/4" techflex
 - no brand decent quality plugs
 - heat shrink
 - cardas solder 

 XLR female - 6.3mm male adapter (Balanced - unbalanced replacement for my Cardas balanced cable)
 - expandable 1/4 techflex
 - no brand decent quality 6.3mm gold plug
 - Neutrik female NC*FX plugs
 - heat shrink various sizes
 - cardas solder

 both using 4 core wiring - 18 guage by coleman cable. (what my locale DIY store carried) I bit stiffer than Cardas but sounds really good - still breaking them in. Not fancy - but much better than store bought.


----------



## n_maher

A friend needed a switch box so I did some scrounging around to see what I could find for spare parts. An hour or so later and we had this:












 It's a 3:1 design with a common ground (unswitched). The switch and knob are from Mouser, the chassis from Ebay and the RCA's are from Headamp's DIY Store. Total construction cost was ~$70 or so, not bad.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Looks great Nate! Pretty darn good for $70 in parts.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks great Nate! Pretty darn good for $70 in parts._

 

Now if I'd only posted in the correct thread. :doh:


----------



## ruZZ.il

Lol. I'm sure you're still welcome here in the future


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ruZZ.il* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol. I'm sure you're still welcome here in the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Obligatory cable pic: simple RCA-RCA using Neotech UPOCC in PVC w/ Neutrik RCAs. Cheap, easy on the eyes and sounds great. I loaned out my spare pair of RCA cables and of course needed another pair less than a week later...


----------



## pyrokid

my latest mini-minis. 
 Sorry I didn't embed, but my browser crashed whenever I tried. 

 they work great. I left the first part of the plug left uncovered with heatshrink, so if could fit easily into the small jack holes, but it doubled as making an excellent handle. 

 I also made two other mini-minis, and two mini-rcas, but they're all kind of in use right now. And I really can't see why anybody would ever use switchcraft over neutrik plugs. The look better, are smaller, cheaper, and easier to solder. 
 Is there a reason I'm just not seeing?

 and n_maher, where'd ya get your neotech from?


----------



## blawhh

pyrokid's latest mini-mini's ^^


----------



## pyrokid

haha, Thanks! 
 did the other ones not show up, though?


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pyrokid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my latest mini-minis. 
 Sorry I didn't embed, but my browser crashed whenever I tried. 

 they work great. I left the first part of the plug left uncovered with heatshrink, so if could fit easily into the small jack holes, but it doubled as making an excellent handle. 

 I also made two other mini-minis, and two mini-rcas, but they're all kind of in use right now. *And I really can't see why anybody would ever use switchcraft over neutrik plugs. The look better, are smaller, cheaper, and easier to solder. 
 Is there a reason I'm just not seeing?*

 and n_maher, where'd ya get your neotech from?_

 

the reasons for me are numerous. out of the neutriks I have bought (maybe 20) there have been 4 that were faulty (intermittent connection measured with a DMM even before I touched them) the build quality is nowhere near as rugged or attractive IMO. and they have to be drilled out to fit many wires. oh and they (switchcraft) are actually really easy to use once you have the technique down. 

 partsexpress has a good range of neotech wires. great stuff actually. some of the cheapest UPOCC I know of and they have a good range of gauges. their UPOCC silver is really nice too.


----------



## JamesL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_partsexpress has a good range of neotech wires. great stuff actually. some of the cheapest UPOCC I know of and they have a good range of gauges. their UPOCC silver is really nice too._

 

I think you mean parts connexion. Takefiveaudio has a good range as well.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pyrokid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_and n_maher, where'd ya get your neotech from?_

 

Almost all of it comes from TakeFive. In the past I've used SonicCraft as well but they have been less responsive than I would expect lately. They used to be great.


----------



## gychang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ProFingerSk8er* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1 foot silver IC
 24gaug 99.99% silver wire













 ^picture taken with techflex, final IC covered in nylon







_

 

any chance of part # and webstore for identical build?

 gychang


----------



## John E Woven

except for the sleeving and the tubing, all that stuff is from homegrownaudio. tubing can be found at home depot.


----------



## pyrokid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the reasons for me are numerous. out of the neutriks I have bought (maybe 20) there have been 4 that were faulty (intermittent connection measured with a DMM even before I touched them) the build quality is nowhere near as rugged or attractive IMO. and they have to be drilled out to fit many wires. oh and they (switchcraft) are actually really easy to use once you have the technique down. 

 partsexpress has a good range of neotech wires. great stuff actually. some of the cheapest UPOCC I know of and they have a good range of gauges. their UPOCC silver is really nice too._

 

hmm... I just got 40, and tested all (WOW that was an annoying process. ) and only one was defective. maybe you just got unlucky?
 but yeah, maybe the reason I like the neutriks so much more is because I used them from the beginning, so I got used to them. 

 and thanks for the replies about the neotech, guys, I'll have to try some out.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pyrokid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmm... I just got 40, and tested all (WOW that was an annoying process. ) and only one was defective. maybe you just got unlucky?_

 

yeah maybe so, but IMO 1 is too many. never had the problem with switchcraft and ive used hundreds of them. I do still use them on rare occasion if a job requires a smaller/lighter connector. but if I can avoid it I do. LOL yeah that wouldve been annoying. sorry bout that. but you did find ONE. Better to know that before you make a cable from it. which is incredibly annoying. making a cable and then finding its faulty because of a connector by process of elimination. so with neutriks I always test the connector first. switchcraft, cryoparts, viablue I can pretty much assume its good.

  Quote:


 but yeah, maybe the reason I like the neutriks so much more is because I used them from the beginning, so I got used to them. 
 

probably

  Quote:


 and thanks for the replies about the neotech, guys, I'll have to try some out. 
 

no problem; I recommend you do. its good stuff.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JamesL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you mean parts connexion. Takefiveaudio has a good range as well._

 

doh yeah correct.


----------



## pyrokid

It's also a money thing, I guess. I'm fourteen, (super happy about that, though, because I can get a JOB now!) so currently I really don't have a lot of spendable money. (and my recent purchases of the d2, RE0, RE2, ne7m, fuze, PINT, go-vibe v5, AD700s, and some other stuff I can't think of)
 So forty neutriks (which is already expensive.) is something like three times cheaper than forty switchcrafts.

 haha, but now I feel compelled to use switchcraft, because the 'big dogs' do. Drat.


----------



## OutdoorXplorer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gychang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_any chance of part # and webstore for identical build?

 gychang_

 

Very nicely done...


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pyrokid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's also a money thing, I guess. I'm fourteen, (super happy about that, though, because I can get a JOB now!) so currently I really don't have a lot of spendable money. (and my recent purchases of the d2, RE0, RE2, ne7m, fuze, PINT, go-vibe v5, AD700s, and some other stuff I can't think of)_

 

hehe; man thats some serious collecting for someone your age; nice one, but next your gonna have to get something to halt the sidestepping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 well thats the theory anyway.

  Quote:


 So forty neutriks (which is already expensive.) is something like three times cheaper than forty switchcrafts. 
 

well if you are buying that many you could get a decent price at markertek for switchcraft. use those neutriks up first though man; i'm just saying they are IMO more reliable and easier to use with a wider variety of wires and sleeving. neutriks can get loose in sockets over time. but if you use too chunky wires with switchcraft they can make the sockets loose over time too, so its a balance that you have to get right. 

  Quote:


 haha, but now I feel compelled to use switchcraft, because the 'big dogs' do. Drat. 
 

well i'm actually finding the cryoparts minis superior to switchcraft too, similar solder terminals to the neutriks, but larger and separated with a teflon dielectric. wish they came in black as wel though and they'd be perfect. all the same I do still use switchcraft heaps


----------



## pyrokid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hehe; man thats some serious collecting for someone your age; nice one, but next your gonna have to get something to halt the sidestepping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well thats the theory anyway._

 

well, I'm actually really happy with what I have now, and have figured out my preferred sound sig. Currently, I'm just developing my ear and enjoying the music. 

  Quote:


 well if you are buying that many you could get a decent price at markertek for switchcraft. use those neutriks up first though man; i'm just saying they are IMO more reliable and easier to use with a wider variety of wires and sleeving. neutriks can get loose in sockets over time. but if you use too chunky wires with switchcraft they can make the sockets loose over time too, so its a balance that you have to get right. 
 

Hmm. well, I fill all my connectors w/ epoxy. Would that help it? or could it still happen? 

  Quote:


 well i'm actually finding the cryoparts minis superior to switchcraft too, similar solder terminals to the neutriks, but larger and separated with a teflon dielectric. wish they came in black as wel though and they'd be perfect. all the same I do still use switchcraft heaps 
 

oh yeah, I got some of those before. They were nice. really easy to work with, but wow, I think I spent $35 on four. Or is there a cheaper source?


----------



## Bonthouse

My latest creation while it's doing it's job:






 Compatible with all dock-having-iPods, iMods/diyMods and iPhones without the annoying pop-ups.
 Uses Mundorf SG wire with Elna Cerafine caps.


----------



## pyrokid

wow, nice that you got it to be compatible with EVERYthing. Did you have to do a lot?


----------



## Bonthouse

Well, patience, precision and skill pay this bill.. all the info you need is on this forum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just search.


----------



## suneohair

NVM.


----------



## blawhh

pyrokid im 14 too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 did you DIY your PINT or buy it? thanks


----------



## Bonthouse

Not to sound harsh, but no slowchat plz..


----------



## blawhh

sorry will pm


----------



## pyrokid

3.5 foot mini-mini for a roadtrip. 

 I used: red canare w/ 1/4 black techflex and switchcraft minis.

 and yeah, I took the picture on my floor. heh.


----------



## DoYouRight

what kind of cable housing is that?


----------



## pyrokid

cable housing? 
 do you mean the heat shrink?


----------



## blawhh

nice cables


----------



## DoYouRight

the sleeving looks particularly tight. is what I meant


----------



## sugrhigh

When all you recable guys did your recable, how long did you make the cables from connector to entrance into headphone?


----------



## Bonthouse

Some take longer than others, but in general it takes me close to an hour for a recable, but that excludes braiding if the wires if needed.

 Here are some new high-end LODs:


----------



## sugrhigh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some take longer than others, but in general it takes me close to an hour for a recable, but that excludes braiding if the wires if needed._

 

I was referring to cable length, not time taken.
 Sorry if my original post was misleading or poorly worded


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sugrhigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was referring to cable length, not time taken.
 Sorry if my original post was misleading or poorly worded_

 

Oops! my bad, I read it wrong, not your fault!
 It depends om the purpose of the cable, if it's for portable, I go for 1,2 ~1,5 meter.
 If it's for home use, I go for 2,5 meters at least. The long cable is handy for mobility and it needs to be flexible.. Don't want to chain yourself to your desk via your headphones


----------



## sugrhigh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oops! my bad, I read it wrong, not your fault!
 It depends om the purpose of the cable, if it's for portable, I go for 1,2 ~1,5 meter.
 If it's for home use, I go for 2,5 meters at least. The long cable is handy for mobility and it needs to be flexible.. Don't want to chain yourself to your desk via your headphones
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks!
 Much appreciated


----------



## El_Doug

upon selling some of my 4-pin headphones, I learned that some people still haven't switched to this superior termination!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did not have the heart to cut and reterminate the lovely moon audio cables, so I had to make some converters for those who purchased my headphones:


----------



## JamesL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sugrhigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When all you recable guys did your recable, how long did you make the cables from connector to entrance into headphone?_

 

For portable, I measure from knee to ear.. maybe a couple inches more.
 For full sized, I usually do 6ft or 2m.


----------



## pyrokid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the sleeving looks particularly tight. is what I meant_

 

oh, it's just plain old techflex. Black 1/4 inch. 
 I just pulled it really tightly because I hate the look of loose techflex, and it feels more solid.


----------



## minusthetom

Here's my first ever DIY cable, soldering the 3.5mm plug was a nightmare but got there in the end-






 Cable is "Proel" high resolution interconnect cable
 Terminated with Neutrik 3.5mm and Neutrik RCA connectors.


----------



## pyrokid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minusthetom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my first ever DIY cable, soldering the 3.5mm plug was a nightmare but got there in the end-



 Cable is "Proel" high resolution interconnect cable
 Terminated with Neutrik 3.5mm and Neutrik RCA connectors.[/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


really? the neutrik was hard to solder? 
 did you use a helping hand?_


----------



## DoYouRight

Excellent El Doug, I love those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Have you reterminated you HF-2s yet?


----------



## El_Doug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Excellent El Doug, I love those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you reterminated you HF-2s yet?_

 

TY! I actually made some new balanced interconnects (solid core silver) for connecting the B32s to the B22, but I want to wait to unveil those until the system is ready 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, I havent even opened my HF-2's yet. I'm considering selling them (at no profit, of course), along with my HF-1's, to help finance a DIY cd transport. But then I keep reminding myself that a transport can wait, but the HF-2 supply will quickly dry up! Hence, in a cycle of changing plans, I have simply kept the HF-2's as-is, in an attempt to not ruin any possible prospects. 

 I'm still afraid of cutting the end off of my L3000 cable to reterminate. At the same time, my current aggressive savings means I am very hesitant to ship the cans off to the likes of Drew. I'll probably cut into them this weekend, so I can be sure to have them properly terminated for the NJ meet in 2 weeks


----------



## brown274

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *schizo1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_vampire + silver



_

 

Where did you get the copper wire and what gauge is it. Thanks


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brown274* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where did you get the copper wire and what gauge is it. Thanks_

 

Its vampire wire and im interested where you buy it also


----------



## pyrokid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its vampire wire and im interested where you buy it also_

 

I think it's 18.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its vampire wire and im interested where you buy it also_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pyrokid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it's 18._

 

That totally doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Bonthouse

I think he was referring to the gauge. But it looks like 22awg to me. 
 It's Vampire CCC and Qables silver.


----------



## qusp

looks like 20AWG to me, but hard to tell with that qables silver next to it. I remember that stuff being pretty thin, but with quite a thick coat for its size. where the vampire it the other way around. with thinner insulation than jena 18


----------



## Kibble Fat

Hi all!

 I'm going to be building my first IC for ipod >>> car audio purposes. 

 I would love to do a double sleeved IC: UV-red techflex under black techflex (so the black techflex should be stretched a bit). For simplicity, and because it seems like a popular choice, I'd like to use Canare L-4E6S Star Quad cable. BTW, what gauge are the wires in this? 

 I would like to have black 3.5mm stereo plugs (probably both strait). What are my options as far as plugs go? I'm thinking Switchcraft, but could I get away with anything smaller? Maybe change to a smaller cable?






 Eric

 PS: what techflex diameters would I need?


----------



## JamesL

the L-4E6S has 21g conductors. The L-4E5C is the the thinner version and I think it'd fit the ipod connectors better.
 Regular techflex expands a good deal. It really depends what kind of coverage you'd want.


----------



## Kibble Fat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JamesL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the L-4E6S has 21g conductors. The L-4E5C is the the thinner version and I think it'd fit the ipod connectors better.
 Regular techflex expands a good deal. It really depends what kind of coverage you'd want._

 

Yeah, 23 awg should be fine for me. L-4E5C it is then. Could I get away with neutriks if I'm going the double sleeve route?


----------



## pyrokid

Sorry about the terrible pictures, fruity tablecloth, and small lettering. 

 But it was actually really easy to do, and the right side actually sounds better. And the reason I didn't sleeve it or anything because it's just for me, and I really don't care.

 but yeah, in the future, just in case people want to know, blue is ground, and red and white are signal. I think red is right, too.


----------



## Bonthouse

Lookin' nice, Pyrokid!

 Here's what I made this weekend:

 Silver/Copper extension for SE530





 Kimber Kable LOD





 Grado SR80 recabled and Dynamat modded with HD414 reverse


----------



## apatN

Looking good as always! Kudos from somewhere a little more north from you.


----------



## pyrokid

wow, nice stuff bonthouse. 
 I think I'm gonna re-do the recable and put some nylon multifilament on when I get some. It looks really nice. 
 I think ad700s are some of the easiest pairs of headphones to recable ever, by the way. 
 More people should try it. The sound is actually improved a noticeable difference, which I didn't really think would happen.


----------



## cyberspyder

I love fat cables too Bonthouse!


----------



## Bonthouse

Thanks for the kind words
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 It's Canare starquad with a weird kind of Techflex over it. It's thick but very flexible. I love it!
 Sound also greatly improved with the recable and the Dynamat mod
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pyrokid, if you ever get a Grado, you'll be amazed at how easy they are, it's crazy!
 All you need is some hot water and you're done..!


----------



## skyline889

Nice cables guys! Been too long for me, must start building again!


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the kind words
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It's Canare starquad with a weird kind of Techflex over it. It's thick but very flexible. I love it!
 Sound also greatly improved with the recable and the Dynamat mod
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pyrokid, if you ever get a Grado, you'll be amazed at how easy they are, it's crazy!
 All you need is some hot water and you're done..!_

 

I used the same for my k81dj's, except it was Mogami Starquad and multifilament.






 Brendan


----------



## pyrokid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the kind words
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It's Canare starquad with a weird kind of Techflex over it. It's thick but very flexible. I love it!
 Sound also greatly improved with the recable and the Dynamat mod
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pyrokid, if you ever get a Grado, you'll be amazed at how easy they are, it's crazy!
 All you need is some hot water and you're done..!_

 

haha, I had an MS1, and it took me like half an hour to get both cups open. 
 I probably used the wrong methods, though. (I just grabbed both sides of the cups and pulled until they came apart. it was only after this that I thought there might be an easier way, and I searched for it. Turns out my way was so inconvinient, I couldn't even find one mention of it.)


----------



## cyberspyder

server is whacked lol


----------



## Bonthouse

Huh? A double post with just short of 2 hours in between? Server.. what has happened to you?!


----------



## cyberspyder

What?! LOL.


----------



## danne

My first cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 How hard is it to swap out headphone cable on the AKG K518 DJ?
 Would like to do something simular so it matches.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *danne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 How hard is it to swap out headphone cable on the AKG K518 DJ?
 Would like to do something simular so it matches._

 

Here is a step by step pictorial: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/my-...inions-426491/

 In short, take off the earpads, unscrew the three screws, then take off cover. Unsolder wires, make a new strain relief (or attempt to reuse the old one), reverse disassembly procedure and you're done.


----------



## danne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is a step by step pictorial: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/my-...inions-426491/

 In short, take off the earpads, unscrew the three screws, then take off cover. Unsolder wires, make a new strain relief (or attempt to reuse the old one), reverse disassembly procedure and you're done._

 

Cheers!
 Deffo gonna try that out


----------



## SpudHarris

I'm probably not the 1st (or the last) but man, you gotta love cyberspyder's Avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry for off topic, had to be said


----------



## bik2101

how did you do that y-split?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used the same for my k81dj's, except it was Mogami Starquad and multifilament.






 Brendan_


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bik2101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how did you do that y-split?_

 

Im thinking adhesive heat shrink with a needle nosed pinched in the middle, you gotta hold the needle nose there until the shrink has fully cooled


----------



## Lil' Knight

... or


----------



## pdupiano

I remember those, wirecare right? I was thinking of going down the qables route but I'm still not sure.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Wirecare does sell it but there're many other places offering it too.
 The Qables stuff is just ridiculously big to me. 
 Personally, I don't like any kind of y-splitter like this on the cable. Some nice tricks with heatshrink would look much better and neater.


----------



## bik2101

yeah, just don't want to have to spend any unneeded money if a simple heatshrink trick will make it look that nice.


----------



## cyberspyder

It's just the 3:1 adhesive heatshrink that's been pressed by needle-nosed pliers.


----------



## bik2101

thanks..clean, simple, and cheap. perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's just the 3:1 adhesive heatshrink that's been pressed by needle-nosed pliers._


----------



## Bonthouse

Take the barrel of a Neutrik 3,5 straight, or if you want smaller, take the screw-on barrel of the Neutrik 3,5mm angled and put that on the y-split, put some heatshink on it and you have a nice looking spit.

 Look what I did here


----------



## bik2101

oooh.. I like that. And seeing as how I have an extra neutrik barrel lying around, I think I will try both that as the y-split and the needle nose pliers and see which I am more satisfied with. Btw, what size heatshrink did you use there and was it 2:1 or 3:1

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Take the barrel of a Neutrik 3,5 straight, or if you want smaller, take the screw-on barrel of the Neutrik 3,5mm angled and put that on the y-split, put some heatshink on it and you have a nice looking spit.

 Look what I did here



_


----------



## SpudHarris

I pinched that idea from Bonthouse also!


----------



## Bonthouse

3:1 with 11 to 3.something  Good luck and please do post some pics!

 Nice work as always, Spud!


----------



## bik2101

thanks...will do as soon as i get them made.


----------



## JamesL

Has anybody sourced red heatshrink from mouser that is red and not pink?

 I'm looking for the brilliant ferrari-red that you see on APS cables.. Not the faded t-shirt red that I see on most diy cables.


----------



## SpudHarris

The only stuff I had like that came in a mixed bag off e-bay. It was not like the 'normal' stuff, it was thicker and went really shiny when I shrank it. Must have been vinyl or similar.


----------



## skyline889

They sell red heatshrink, you can find it on eBay or any other wire/sleeving specialty store.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only stuff I had like that came in a mixed bag off e-bay. It was not like the 'normal' stuff, it was thicker and went really shiny when I shrank it. Must have been vinyl or similar._

 

You probably bought PVC heatshrink. I made that mistake when I first started building, I had to throw it out it looked so bad.


----------



## e1cie1o

Hi everyone,

 Here is my first cable project. It is a cable for my Super.fi 5 Pros. I'm pretty happy with my first attempt! I would probably use a lower guage wire next time, as this 28 awg stuff is a little too thin to leave unjacketed. The techflex looks nice but is definately not ideal on the leads from the split to the earbuds. I think next time I will use larger (probably 24 awg, maybe 22) wire and skip the techflex on those parts. Other than that, I am happy with the end result. Definately a step up from the factory cable!


*Parts:*
 28 awg Silver Plated Copper stranded wire
 1/8" Clear Techflex
 Switchcraft right angle 3.5mm plug
 Pins salvaged from old UE cable (really easy to do)


----------



## rubberchickenmx

where do you guys get these cables?


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rubberchickenmx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where do you guys get these cables?_

 

You do understand the concept of "DIY"?


----------



## nattonrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rubberchickenmx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where do you guys get these cables?_

 

A guide how to make them is here:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/how...ep-pics-50729/

 You will find lots of suppliers of the cable and connectors on the net, ge, ebay, partsconnexion, redco, wirecare, ect.


----------



## rubberchickenmx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You do understand the concept of "DIY"?_

 

lol yes i do, but i was asking where do you guys buy these cables... 
 i know you guys put them together, im sure you guys dont actually _MAKE _every single thread of the cables too


----------



## dfkt

Ah, sorry... I was thinking of the whole thing.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mogami or Cordial cable for me... available in any decent store, internet or otherwise.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Does anyone have any IEM recable recipes?


----------



## rubberchickenmx

yes i was wondering this too..
 and you guys actually _REPLACE _the whole cable with a new one huh?
 i thought it was just adding like a sleeve..


----------



## dfkt

I replaced the cables on some of my IEMs with a $0.5 one from Dealextreme, which made them better...


----------



## skyline889

Built a super short mini-mini for a portable rig:


----------



## liltehood

WOW, thats sweet


----------



## pyrokid

haha, that thing's hilarious. 
 it looks so cute.


----------



## rubberchickenmx

im looking to buy some of this cable for my iems
 idk which size tho
https://www.wirecare.com/products.asp?prodline=PTN

 i was thinking the very 1st ones..
 what do you guys think...

 and all id have to do is slide it over the current cable right?


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## cyberspyder

I'd recommend this if you want to sleeve the cable:

https://www.wirecare.com/products.asp?prodline=NM


----------



## JamesL

You can't simply just slide it over your iem cable. You have to somehow protect the sleeve ends. Sleeve should be tucked into the plug, and usually heatshrinked over at the y-split, which means you probably need to create a new cable alltogether.


----------



## skyline889

Multifilament would be hard to stretch over the plug because it doesn't expand much so you'd probably be stuck with sleeving that's too big for the actual cable since you need something big enough to slip over the plug. I'd go with some form of 1/8" expandable sleeving, maybe something even smaller. As for the ends, yes it can be done. Just cut it exactly to size, slip it over, and use some double wall adhesive heatshrink for the ends.


----------



## jantze

Chris VenHaus DIY Silver Interconnects.

 Parts:
 VHA HyperFlex Teflon tube
 VHA 28 AWG UniCrystal OCC Silver/Cotton wire
 Teflon tape
 3:1 Heat Shrink Tubing
 Tinned copper braid mesh (XLR)
 Nylon multifilament
 Cardas silver solder
 Eichmann Bullet plugs
 Neutrik XX-series XLR's

 In the making:


























 Final:


----------



## skyline889

Just built a couple pairs of RCAs for a friend:


----------



## cyberspyder

Wow...those look nice. Specs? Looks like Starquad and Switchcraft RCAs?


----------



## skyline889

Thanks! One pair is 6ft the other is 3ft. I'm not a huge fan of pre-built cable, so I make my own. Teflon encased Litz 3x22awg conductors encased in custom tubing and terminated in black/gold Switchcraft RCAs. A little more flexible than Starquad and sounds a lot better!


----------



## JamesL

Any reason for a 3-wire litz over a twisted pair or coax w/shield?


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks! One pair is 6ft the other is 3ft. I'm not a huge fan of pre-built cable, so I make my own. Teflon encased Litz 3x22awg conductors encased in custom tubing and terminated in black/gold Switchcraft RCAs. A little more flexible than Starquad and sounds a lot better!_

 

I wished I can swing something more than Starquad, but I have 20 cables to make...one pair per audio/video device, as well as 10 video cables.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jantze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Chris VenHaus DIY Silver Interconnects.

 Parts:
 VHA HyperFlex Teflon tube
 VHA 28 AWG UniCrystal OCC Silver/Cotton wire
 Teflon tape
 3:1 Heat Shrink Tubing
 Tinned copper braid mesh (XLR)
 Nylon multifilament
 Cardas silver solder
 Eichmann Bullet plugs
 Neutrik XX-series XLR's_

 

Seriously nice cables my friend, I like them alot!


----------



## rayk

Hey guys,

 I'm getting some parts of a fellow aus board member (G-rig) to make a straight DT250 cable.

 So far the parts I'm going to have are:

 - Mogami 2893 Minature Quad 4.8 OD cable
 - Beyer 7pin adaptor
 - Neutrik NP3X-B 3-Pole Stereo 1/4" OR Switchcraft 35HDNAU

 Now because I'm a total noob at this, will that Neutrik plug fit the cable I'm getting? Or is it too thin...? Also can some one help where in Aus I can get techflex (and how do I figure out the size I need for my cable) and heatshrink in a small quantity.

 Cheers!


----------



## bik2101

the neutrik plug should fit.. I used the np3c, which i think is the same as the np3x in build, with the 2893. 

 fitting the np3x over techflex might be tough though... i was only able to fit the np3c over the plain 2893, i tried with nylon multifilament but it did not fit..

 not too sure about small quantities of heatshrink though, maybe try ebay?


----------



## rayk

Thanks for that bik! 

 Edit: I've moved my question to the proper forum to discuss this.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry to quote with pics again but they do deserve another look...._

 

On the same page as the original pics? Oh brother...


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On the same page as the original pics? Oh brother..._

 

FIFY


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wished I can swing something more than Starquad, but I have 20 cables to make...one pair per audio/video device, as well as 10 video cables._

 

Yeah, it was a major pain to thread the litz wire through the tubing. Two pairs was hard enough for me. I couldn't imagine doing that many!


----------



## skyline889

Needed longer cables in my rig so I replaced both my EMU and my RCA interconnects. They're constructed of 5n OFHC pure copper twisted pairs encased in tubing, monofilament sleeving, and locking gold RCAs. The RCA connectors were salvaged off the old cables as they were starting to tarnish.


----------



## TheRH

Looks nice, what are these cables going to be used for?


----------



## skyline889

Thanks! The 1/4" TS to RCAs are used to connect my EMU 1212m to my integrated amplifier and the RCA interconnects are used to connect my SACD player to my integrated. They're pretty much the same cables as the old ones they replaced (Looks different but same wire) but longer.


----------



## scootermafia

You can make ER4P pins by using solid core 16 and 18 gauge copper off ebay. Fits perfectly. Glue n solder and whatnot, make your own custom little connectors.


----------



## scootermafia

You an MOT yet Bonthouse? Pretty fresh cables! Now try some fun looks...enough of the black.


----------



## rubberchickenmx

someone should make a tut on rewiring iems


----------



## cyberspyder

Big question is...what are those RCA's skyline?


----------



## skyline889

Unfortunately the local supplier I got them from no longer carries them. I have some left but some have their barrels tarnishing (Humidity is ridiculous in Manoa valley as it's constantly raining). Luckily some of my older cables were bagged and didn't suffer from this, many of my brand new connectors have though so I've been trying to polish it out and will see if it works.


----------



## amc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Big question is...what are those RCA's skyline?_

 

I have something similar - Nakamichi branded. You can find them on ebay occasionally. I got them in Vancouver at a brick and mortar called Lees Electronics. I did not see them on the web page but if you call / email you may be able to order them - Just ask for the heavy duty Nakamichi RCAs. They are $8.95 CAD per pair and can accept a really big cable.


----------



## Captain ?degard

Made for a customer


----------



## Kuze

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have something similar - Nakamichi branded. You can find them on ebay occasionally. I got them in Vancouver at a brick and mortar called Lees Electronics. I did not see them on the web page but if you call / email you may be able to order them - Just ask for the heavy duty Nakamichi RCAs. They are $8.95 CAD per pair and can accept a really big cable._

 

The Nakamichi branded are big time fakes especially the ones from ebay, Nakamichi has never ever produced RCA's, Google Nakamichi RCA and you get a long list of sites where people say they're brass fakes! which is even questionable if its brass at all.

 They look good no doubt, "LOK™ Silver Point RCA" Homegrown Audio Co. | pure silver audio cables - Products - RCA Connectors looks similar but much better, with solid silver rod or plated in gold and silver.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kuze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Nakamichi branded are big time fakes especially the ones from ebay, Nakamichi has never ever produced RCA's, Google Nakamichi RCA and you get a long list of sites where people say they're brass fakes! which is even questionable if its brass at all.

 They look good no doubt, "LOK™ Silver Point RCA" Homegrown Audio Co. | pure silver audio cables - Products - RCA Connectors looks similar but much better, with solid silver rod or plated in gold and silver._

 

I was thinking of either the LOK ones or the Conex WBT style connectors at PartsConnexion.


----------



## Kuze

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was thinking of either the LOK ones or the Conex WBT style connectors at PartsConnexion._

 

They have an ebay page, same prices but with free shipping:
eBay Seller: hgaresearch: Electronics items on eBay.com


----------



## skyline889

Mine are similar to the HGA Golds. They use the same style zinc plated barrels and gold plated contacts however they're a little longer, the length is more like the Silver Points.

 Lol those Nakamichis are definitely fakes, I have a Nakamichi cd player and a Nakamichi tape player but have never seen Nakamichi RCA connectors at any dealer.


----------



## aamefford

Here are some pictures of an Ultrasone HFI 780 mod and re-cable. I added damping material to the driver plates, dynamat to the back of the cups, and put some polyester felt in the cups. The cable is a 4 wire flat Litz braid of Navships 24 AWG silver plated copper in teflon, woven nylon sheath and heat shrink on the y split.


----------



## dfkt

Aamefford, how did you secure the cables inside the cups?


----------



## aamefford

I used zip ties. I had a grand scheme with these little glass beads and heatshrink, but in the end, the zip ties seemed easiest. It would take a pretty good yank to get them to pull out and damage the solder joint. I'm confident with it, and it is a "recommended" method.

 Note also that the original single entry hole is pretty big, so I just taped the bottom and face, and filled with 5 minute epoxy. Once cured, I drilled a smaller hole.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Recycled! Though i think its time for me to get some proper new components


----------



## devin_mm

My 4-pin balanced to single ended adapter created with the end I chopped off my GS-1000s, I know it's not much but it's a start.


----------



## Kibble Fat

My first DIY interconnect!

 Canare mini L-4E5C (red)
 1/4" techflex (neon red)
 Neutrik 3.5mm plugs

 I've read in other threads that this combo shouldn't be used, but I was interested in saving money on plugs and hadn't found the aforementioned threads before my purchases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My work area... haha




 I used liquid electrical tape to ensure the shielding wouldn't become grounded. There's probably an easier/cleaner way...




 Clamp holds everything snugly, but I wouldn't go any bigger




 Strait plug inside detail




 Glamor shot (camera's fault that it's so dark)




 And this is why I built it





 Sorry about all the pics, just documenting that this combo is doable. The 90deg end of the techflex would be the only sketchy part. I fit the rubber end to the canare cable, got it onto the techflex, and pulled it back onto the plug. The rubber piece is the only thing holding that end of the techflex and so far it's holding quite well! For the strait plug, 15/64" drill bit was too snug, 1/4" was the next step up and worked pretty well.


----------



## TheRH

Looks great, awesome first job.


----------



## nbenmargi

My Grados SR-60's are having some major problems with the wiring and I was hoping I could get some help from someone on here. I figured my problem doesn't warrant it's own thread and I thought this might be the best place to go for help.

 My problem is that the wiring in between the plastic module that splits the mini plug into two wires to go to each driver is twisting and tearing. This is also happening where the wiring connects into the driver itself. The standard wiring on the SR-60's is really pretty poor to begin with. Since I've had them the wiring has always been bendy, twisty, and stubborn.

 Ideally I'd like to do a complete re-wire with durable high quality parts but I've never done anything like this before and I'm wondering what kind of parts I'd need. If I'm going to have to buy a soldering kit I might as well just buy a new pair of headphones.

 If anyone could refer me to some resources with photos or instructions on how to re-wire my Grados SR-60's it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nbenmargi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If anyone could refer me to some resources with photos or instructions on how to re-wire my Grados SR-60's it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance._

 

I'd see if you can find a fellow HeadFier there in the Bay Area who has some experience with this and see if you can get them to do the rewire for you.

 k


----------



## Kibble Fat

nbenmargi

 I think you underestimate how much fun DIY electronics can be. I agree with Koyaan. Take it to someone who knows what they're doing, observe them doing the work, and maybe learn a thing or two. Then next time you'll be able to do it yourself!


----------



## MaoDi

I really want to make myself a DIY cable...but it looks hard xD


----------



## nbenmargi

Thanks for the help! I'd love to get together with a Bay Area HeadFier and learn the ropes! I thought about making a thread in the Local/Regional section but I don't want to seem imposing at all. I would be very grateful and would even be willing to pay for any help. What would be the best way for me to get in contact with some local HeadFiers?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nbenmargi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the help! I'd love to get together with a Bay Area HeadFier and learn the ropes! I thought about making a thread in the Local/Regional section but I don't want to seem imposing at all. I would be very grateful and would even be willing to pay for any help. What would be the best way for me to get in contact with some local HeadFiers?_

 

Go with your first thought. Start a thread in the Local/Regional section. No one with a good heart will ever think of you as imposing. And anyone who does, **** 'em. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 k


----------



## deltaspirit

Is there a huge SQ difference from a high quality DIY cable or a cable from monoprice? I need a mini to rca cable ASAP, anyone know of a decent place to get one fast? or should I just order some stuff for a DIY and make one? 

 Thanks


----------



## haveblue

HFI-780 recable. I have since gotten rid of the stubs of shrink wrap that comes out of the cans. I'm still waiting for the dampening material and velour pads to arrive. Then they'll be ALO-780's at half the price


----------



## TheRH

Looks really good haveblue .


----------



## apatN

Beautiful!


----------



## skyline889

Just finished a digital RCA for my new DAC!


----------



## cswann1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaoDi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really want to make myself a DIY cable...but it looks hard xD_

 

It's really not too tough. I started small with some cheap parts, so that if I butchered something I wouldn't be out much money.


 My first project was a mini-to-mini that I made from braided strands of CAT5 network cable and some Neutrik connectors. (I bought Neutrik in case I didn't screw up
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). I made two and by the second one I was making much better solders that looked much more professional.

 My next project was a Jena Labs Ultrawire cable for a pair of K701's. That one ended badly as I overheated the drivers pins and fried them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've ordered some Cardas Sennheiser connectors so I can use the Jena Labs cable on my HD580's.




 BTW Skyline889, really nice work. It looks almost exactly like Fidelity Audios Enthusiast IC except for the model of RCA you used.


----------



## glittalogik

Been lurking for a while but here's my first ever cabling and soldering effort, replacing a broken cable.

 Huge thanks to cyberspyder for paving the way and brschmid for closeups of 3.5mm stereo jack solder points. If it wasn't for you guys I never would have even thought this was an option.

 Materials:
 Canare L2E5 2-strand shielded cable
 Neutrik 3.5mm jack
 9mm 3:1 black heatshrink
 5mm 2:1 clear heatshrink
 3mm black Flexo CCPET sleeving
 skinny cable ties and glue for strain relief

 I was actually after 4-strand starquad but ordered the wrong cable and thought I may as well take a crack at it. I ran separate lengths of L2E5 for each ear, using both strands in each for the left and right channels respectively, and the shielding as a ground line.

 Even after stripping the insulation from both lengths this left me with a bulkier, less flexible cable than hoped for. I'm also not entirely satisfied with the Y-split (black heatshrink too skinny), and I had to ream out the Neutrik plug to fit everything through... but who cares, I did it!

 I'm not sure if it sounds better than it used to, my ears probably aren't sensitive enough to tell, but after three months of the stock earbuds that came with my mp3 player, I'm back in audio flavour country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also loving the clear heatshrink over the silver shielding above the Y split, it catches the light nicely.


----------



## Teukka

Here's my new cable for Beyerdynamic DT 880

 -Mogami Quad 2534 Cable
 -Viablue Redline Sleeve
 -Viablue 3.5mm plug





 and here's extension cable. waiting plug to another end.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Big question is...what are those RCA's skyline?_

 

Hey cyberspyder, check out the vampire selection available from Takefive Audio, local supplier, and has that style of RCAs, about $13 a pair


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Teukka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my new cable for Beyerdynamic DT 880

 -Mogami Quad 2534 Cable
 -Viablue Redline Sleeve
 -Viablue 3.5mm plug_

 

Nice work. Do they sound any different?


----------



## Teukka

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice work. Do they sound any different?_

 

yes, they do. i think mids and trebles sounds more brighter now. and bass also little bit tighter


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *haveblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HFI-780 recable. I have since gotten rid of the stubs of shrink wrap that comes out of the cans. I'm still waiting for the dampening material and velour pads to arrive. Then they'll be ALO-780's at half the price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 [IG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v120/fninjap90/IMG_3992.jpg[/IMG]
 [MG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v120/fninjap90/IMG_3998.jpg[/IMG]
 [MG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v120/fninjap90/IMG_3999.jpg[/IMG]_

 

nice work, but i'm wondering whether without the stubs of heatshrionk whether there is enough strain relief. is that epoxy on the inside of the cup?? if so then no problem. LOL I think ALO and jenalabs would beg to differ


----------



## MrSomeone

Just threw this together, it joins both channels into the left side.
 I lost hearing in my right ear a few months ago, and can use this
 for sources that don't offer a downmix option.

 I got the inline jack from one of these:


----------



## EFN

MrSomeone.....those are VERY cool cables & photography...


----------



## MrSomeone

Thanks EFN! I really like the look of some of you're stuff I've seen in the portable rig threads this past year or so.


----------



## DKJones96

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just finished a digital RCA for my new DAC!




_

 

Very nice and clean!


----------



## semaniaci

hi, i want to make rca wire myself, but i need a piece of advice. i bought RG62 cable with Neutrik connectors. 

 i dont know how to solder wire to connector

























 and how to build connectors






 thank you


 EDIT: i found this wire at home, what i can make with it? 
VAN DAMME|268020|CABLE, MICROPHONE, BLACK, PER | Farnell United Kingdom


----------



## nattonrice

Check the sticky at the top of the DIY forum page


----------



## rayk

Here is my first cable, DT250 straight cable terminating in 1/4".

 - Mogami 2893 Minature Quad 4.8 OD
 - Techflex 1/8" sleeve
 - Neutrik NP3X-B 1/4" jack


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DKJones96* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice and clean!_

 

Thanks! I'm not a fan of flash and pizazz so I try to go for a clean and elegant look.

 Here's a mini-rca I built recently:


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks! I'm not a fan of flash and pizazz so I try to go for a clean and elegant look.

 Here's a mini-rca I built recently:

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/b...s/DSC_2862.jpg_

 

Very clean, gotta build one myself sometime soon.


 Here is a clean (outside atleast) impedance adaptor, 75ohms each channel. Don't know if this is considered a "cable" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Inside






 Outside


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

On Sennheiser custom cables L/R go to the thicker pins and grounds to the thinner pins in the Cardas plugs or vice versa?


----------



## qusp

yes; like most connectors the ground pin is the thicker one.


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

Thanks.


----------



## pdupiano

I made this cable near the start of summer because I really wanted to go into a balanced set up, but after the NJ meet I realized that I wanted to go towards the stax route more than anything else so the cable just hung around for a while. I ended up making the extension cable and adapters for another head-fier who was moving onto a balanced set up. So he traded me his old dac for what I guess I'd call the total Vampire. I hope you guys like em, they took forever.


----------



## Kuze

^20AWG!
 Looks good.


----------



## -DaN1-

This are my first works, i did them last night:







*First*
 - Jacks Neutrik
 - Cable Sommercable ISOPOD SO-F22




*Second*
 - Jacks Hicon.
 - Cable ProAudio OFC.




*Third*
 - Jakcs Hicon.
 - Cable MOGAMI 2791.
 - Expandable sleeving ELECAUDIO (PET), black, gold and white.


----------



## skyline889

Nice work Pdupiano! Vampire wire is one of my favorites.


----------



## roadcykler

My first non-interconnect cable. No Techflex, no Teflon, no PTFE. Just two RS connectors with Cat.5 cable. Each strand was too thin imo so I used two strands twisted together per connection and braided the strands together. It was my first so I didn't want to put a lot of money into it in case it didn't work, but it does.


----------



## SaxonFSU

where is the best place in the us to buy wire, connectors, and techflex? 

 also i have a pair of audio technica ath m30's anyone have an idea on how to recable these? might just keep the cable and put 1/8" techflex on them and make the cable shorter, any ideas?


----------



## blaken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just finished a digital RCA for my new DAC!

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/b...C_4014_1_1.jpg_

 

Great looking cable. What connectors are those and where did you source them?


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blaken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great looking cable. What connectors are those and where did you source them?_

 

This has been asked a hundred times in this thread, please read through the past few pages.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This has been asked a hundred times in this thread, please read through the past few pages._

 

LOL


----------



## 32y0

Just finished braiding some wire I'm going to use for a recable. How does it look, isn't it too tight?


----------



## blaken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This has been asked a hundred times in this thread, please read through the past few pages._

 

Your post of this cable was #4561 I read every post between that one and this one before I posted and at no point did you state what the cable make up was. 

 From your flippant response I assume at some time in the past you made a different cable or some one else did with the same components and they(you) posted what it was and where to source them. Your suggestion is to assume that if some one posted a cable some one else prior has explained what the components are and where to source them. You should read all prior pages to make absolutely sure no one else has made a similar cable and given the part and source.

 If these questions annoy you then why not just post the cable makeup in the thread when you post the image?

 It looks like you did post another set of cables in post #4530 and then when asked in post #4537 you said that you got them from a local retailer that no longer sells them. Unless I am missing a post you never did state what brand the RCAs were. I would suggest from now on if you make more cables with these ends to put in the post that they were sourced locally and the brand is unknown.

 Including myself three (3) people have asked you what ends those were between your original post and this one. Think of how much nicer it would have been if you had just typed "Sorry, I got them locally and I don't know the manufacturer" That's even less typing then your response. 

 Sorry to have bothered you.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *32y0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just finished braiding some wire I'm going to use for a recable. How does it look, isn't it too tight?_

 

Is it for your DT880s? Looks stiff to me. What wire is it?


----------



## 32y0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it for your DT880s? Looks stiff to me. What wire is it?_

 

Yes, it is for the DT880s and it is this wire; Qables | High Quality Custom Made Qables


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blaken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your post of this cable was #4561 I read every post between that one and this one before I posted and at no point did you state what the cable make up was. 

 From your flippant response I assume at some time in the past you made a different cable or some one else did with the same components and they(you) posted what it was and where to source them. Your suggestion is to assume that if some one posted a cable some one else prior has explained what the components are and where to source them. You should read all prior pages to make absolutely sure no one else has made a similar cable and given the part and source.

 If these questions annoy you then why not just post the cable makeup in the thread when you post the image?

 It looks like you did post another set of cables in post #4530 and then when asked in post #4537 you said that you got them from a local retailer that no longer sells them. Unless I am missing a post you never did state what brand the RCAs were. I would suggest from now on if you make more cables with these ends to put in the post that they were sourced locally and the brand is unknown.

 Including myself three (3) people have asked you what ends those were between your original post and this one. Think of how much nicer it would have been if you had just typed "Sorry, I got them locally and I don't know the manufacturer" That's even less typing then your response. 

 Sorry to have bothered you._

 

I never mentioned a brand because there _was no brand_. They were ordered by a local retailer and sold in bulk. People like you who assume that it is their god given right that people answer to them, live under the false impression that they are owed something. You're _asking_ for advice, don't forget that.

 I've already told you they were sold out and many other options have been listed since by other members. HGA makes great WBT style RCAs for the price and are probably your best option without paying the ridiculous sums charged by WBT. I see no point of your question given the information already available.

 Bottom line; this is a cable _gallery_ and you have no right to impose your own rules on other posters; you're not a mod or an admin. I like seeing and posting pictures, I think posting specifications takes away from what we're doing here, which is creating cable art. By the 300th page, everyone here has seen every type of cable built and every type of wire used, I don't think it's necessary to post specs every time we post pictures.


----------



## blaken

LoL ok this is my last post on this matter. I seriously laughed for a good 10 seconds while reading this post.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_there was no brand. _

 

Thanks for answering my question.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_People like you who assume that it is their god given right that people answer to them, live under the false impression that they are owed something. You're asking for advice, don't forget that._

 

The entire purpose of a forum, especially a DIY forum, is the exchange of ideas and information. This statement goes against everything DIY communities stand for. If you didn't want to answer the question that is perfectly fine but boasting about the number of people that seem to be harassing you about these cables and making an off hand remark is insulting.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've already told you they were sold out and many other options have been listed since by other members. HGA makes great WBT style RCAs for the price and are probably your best option without paying the ridiculous sums charged by WBT. I see no point of your question given the information already available._

 

This is all good information and I thank you for it. The only flaw is that this part of the conversation occurred before the post I quoted. I don't follow this thread. I read the first 45 pages and the last few trying to find a decent looking cable when I ran across yours I simply asked about it thinking I had found the cable I wanted to make I did not go further back in the threads. I asked a simple question and did expect a simple answer not an insult. Not because it is my "god given right" but because that's just what decent people do.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bottom line; this is a cable gallery and you have no right to impose your own rules on other posters; you're not a mod or an admin. I like seeing and posting pictures, I think posting specifications takes away from what we're doing here, which is creating cable art._

 

You are absolutely correct I am not a mod or an admin I mostly lurk and give out information when I have the right answer and occasionally ask a few questions. I was simply trying to make a suggestion to cut down on the chatter. If the information was there already people wouldn't ask for it. This is the part of the post that really got me laughing. If you go back and read the first 40 pages or so of this thread almost all of them had the exact components of their cables in the original post.

 I won't be posting in this thread again, I am clearly not an artist. I do want to thank all of the others who help people and apologize for this long drawn out OT post. I will delete all of my posts at the end of the week from this thread.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blaken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The entire purpose of a forum, especially a DIY forum, is the exchange of ideas and information. This statement goes against everything DIY communities stand for. If you didn't want to answer the question that is perfectly fine but boasting about the number of people that seem to be harassing you about these cables and making an off hand remark is insulting._

 

It was not meant as an insult, I was just stating fact. This matter had just been covered and I don't think asking someone to read through the recent pages of the thread is too much too ask. I don't know where you got the idea that I was "boasting" but that was not the case.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blaken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you go back and read the first 40 pages or so of this thread almost all of them had the exact components of their cables in the original post._

 

The first 40 pages. We are now on page 307.

 ______

 Now back on topic:

 Braiding looks nice and tight 32y0. Be sure to post a pic when you're done!


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *32y0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, it is for the DT880s and it is this wire; Qables | High Quality Custom Made Qables_

 

Well of course you can use it for your DT880s but I personally would not. Firstly it looks stiff and secondly I would not use silver with DT880s but copper.


----------



## 32y0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well of course you can use it for your DT880s but I personally would not. Firstly it looks stiff and secondly I would not use silver with DT880s but copper._

 

Yes it is a bit stiff, but why would you use copper in stead of silver. Moon Audio seems to recommend silver for the DT880; Moon-Audio.com


----------



## pdupiano

IF that's solid strand silver, I would recommend you cover it in multiple layers of techflex or go with techflex/nylon layers. Otherwise, you will have breakage problems and tangling issues.


----------



## 32y0

I was already going to cover it with techflex, but I don't know if it's solid strand silver.


----------



## skyline889

If there's only one strand, that means it's solid core silver. That being said, as long as you take care of it, you won't get kinkage or issues with snapped conductors. The primary reason I see people having problems with solid core headphone re-wires is because of improper use or improper execution of the cable. Stranded is obviously preferred for durability purposes but it just leaves you more room to mis-handle your cables.

 The only issue I've had with solid silver breaking in a headphone cable was a Blacksilver re-cable done by Headphile. The wire gauge was far too small and the paper thin teflon dielectric did nothing to help this; the conductor snapped near the driver junction. The wire you bought has a nice thick PE dielectric so you should be fine so long as you don't abuse it. As a side note, you'll either want to work very quickly with that wire when soldering or slide some heatshrink over the insulation at the ends to keep it from melting from the heat.


----------



## 32y0

Okay, thanks for explaining and thanks for the tips.


----------



## rds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blaken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great looking cable. What connectors are those and where did you source them?_

 

There are some similar looking RCAs here:
Audio Catalog

 Personally I like the Yarbo ones at the bottom of the page


----------



## gore.rubicon

like a i stated a couple posts back, Take Five Audio - Canada's Online Source For High-End Audio, Parts and Accessories - Vampire LRCA7 Male RCA those look like Skyline's RCAs aswell.


----------



## mADmAN

its been almost a year since ive touched my soldering iron let alone make a cable...i was so rusty it took me 6 and a half hours to finish this RCA-RCA cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sheesh!

 anyway...my latest creation...uni-directional RCA-RCA cables for use from my Fubar II USB DAC to my Battery Cute II Headamp.

 Canare F10 RCA Plugs
 Canare L-4E6S StarQuad
 WBT Silver Solder
 Sleeved with shoelaces (yes, shoelaces)







 closeup of the sleeves...











 didnt turn out as nice as i'd hope.....but itll still work the same


----------



## MaoDi

ahhhhhhhhhh my 3.5-3.5mm just died!!!!!! Grrr, wish i could make DIY's...everything in stores that's decent is sooo expensive...T.T"


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mADmAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_uni-directional_

 

How do you get the electrons to flow one way?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you get the electrons to flow one way? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Simple. Just use a diode. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 k


----------



## mADmAN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you get the electrons to flow one way? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 uni directional for the shielding...just solder it on one end


----------



## nattonrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Simple. Just use a diode. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 k_

 

HAHAHAHA can you imagine the size of the diode in the judge!?


----------



## kingrichards

It has been awhile guys....Thought it was time I got my happy ass back on here...

 __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ________________
penny stock pick


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nattonrice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HAHAHAHA can you imagine the size of the diode in the judge!?_

 

Sorry, but that one flew right over my head.

 "The judge"? 

 k


----------



## JamesL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry, but that one flew right over my head.

 "The judge"? 

 k_

 

search
 patrick82 & judge


----------



## deltaspirit

Ordered from and made by skyline889, silver coated copper wire with black/gold Neutrik RCAs. I highly recommend him.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JamesL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_search
 patrick82 & judge_

 

Got it. Thanks!

 Sorry I asked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 k


----------



## skyline889

.


----------



## blaken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are some similar looking RCAs here:
Audio Catalog

 Personally I like the Yarbo ones at the bottom of the page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gore.rubicon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_like a i stated a couple posts back, Take Five Audio - Canada's Online Source For High-End Audio, Parts and Accessories - Vampire LRCA7 Male RCA those look like Skyline's RCAs aswell._

 

Lots of great RCAs at both places, thanks.


----------



## joshuatan

Hi guys. just wana ask do you guys find it hard to put long wires through heat shrink tubes. Because for me after placing the wire like 0.4m it just doesn't budge. Something that looks like this. Or isit because you all used 3:1 heatshrinks?
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_


----------



## skyline889

It's not hard at all, you just need to find the right size for whatever wire you're working with. I use 3:1 in places with large size discrepancies but to slide over wire, 2:1 works fine to me.


----------



## MaoDi

I will trade someone a Nuforce Ne-8 that i bought and memory-wire decabled for a high quality 3.5mm to 3.5mm using Neutrik Connectors and a wire of suggestion (prior to making, PM me). It only have to be 3 inches long (not including Connectors)


----------



## joshuatan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's not hard at all, you just need to find the right size for whatever wire you're working with. I use 3:1 in places with large size discrepancies but to slide over wire, 2:1 works fine to me._

 

o ok. i`ll try to get alittle big bigger and just nice the size for shrinking. must try again. haha. thanks anyways


----------



## Zombie_X

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice work. Might want to pick up some 3:1 heatshrink to do those Senn connectors, it'll make doing the stress relief much easier._

 

I use 3-1 adhesive lined shrink. Makes a nice tight fit and and the shrink becomes very hard.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaoDi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will trade someone a Nuforce Ne-8 that i bought and memory-wire decabled for a high quality 3.5mm to 3.5mm using Neutrik Connectors and a wire of suggestion (prior to making, PM me). It only have to be 3 inches long (not including Connectors)_

 

Is there any wire on it? or is it just 2 ear pieces?


----------



## MaoDi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there any wire on it? or is it just 2 ear pieces?_

 

the wire itself is untouched, i have only removed the memory wire.







 You see that thicker part of the cable? i have simply removed that.


----------



## MaoDi

Oh nope, nevermind. Looks like one of my drivers just died...T.T. I can't even trade for a interconnect now...


----------



## bik2101

where did you get 3-1 adhesive lined shrink? I ususally get shrink from wirecare but they only have adhesive lined shrink in the 2-1. I've been wanting to get 3-1 but haven't been able to find it. thanks

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zombie_X* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use 3-1 adhesive lined shrink. Makes a nice tight fit and and the shrink becomes very hard._


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bik2101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where did you get 3-1 adhesive lined shrink? I ususally get shrink from wirecare but they only have adhesive lined shrink in the 2-1. I've been wanting to get 3-1 but haven't been able to find it. thanks_

 

wirecare.com


----------



## bik2101

nope...wirecare doesn't carry the 3:1 adhesive heat shrink.. i'm pretty sure i said that in my post. i ususally get my heatshrink from wirecare but i need to get some 3:1 adhesive heat shrink which is why i'm asking here 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wirecare.com_


----------



## Zombie_X

Cryo-Parts has it. It's very nice stuff indeed.


----------



## bik2101

cool... thanks for that info.


----------



## Baird GoW

Sorry. could have sworn I bought some from them once.


----------



## pdupiano

Here's a place for adhesive heatsrhink..

http://www.buyheatshrink.com/heatshr...adhesive.htm#B

 Ugghhh why are all of these places in Jersey. Tax tax tax... but overnight delivery is nice...


----------



## skyline889

They charge $15 to ship $6 worth of heatshrink?!


----------



## bik2101

thanks all - actually i ended up finding some over at cableorganizer.com the shipping there isn't unreasonable either.


----------



## ChicagoNB

Has anyone made a low-profile LOD compatible with the new 5th Gen Nano. The one Punisher made for me for my 3rd and 4th Gen doesn't work with 5th Gen. I would be VERY interested in purchasing one.

 C


----------



## skyline889

I believe the MOT Qusp builds low profile LODs, you should try pm him. That being said, I thought only the Iphone and the Touch required the resistor?


----------



## ChicagoNB

Who' MOT Qusp?


----------



## skyline889

MOT= Member of the Trade.


----------



## dfkt

Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio - View Profile: qusp


----------



## qusp

yeah the new nano needs it now too, apple seem to be phasing it into all their products. anything that requires the serial communications ports needs it. @ChicagoNB you got mail


----------



## n_maher

I would like to take this opportunity to remind all of the MOTs who frequent this forum that posting of your products, even if you claim they are for personal use is not acceptable and those posts will be removed. Failure to comply with the rules will result in consequences. I'd also like to remind our other members that when they see posts that they feel are inappropriate that the easiest thing is to report the post rather than reply to it. When you reply you just make my job harder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You may now resume the posting of sweet cables.


----------



## Zombie_X

Sorry again n_maher, I thought it would be fine if I posted my own stuff. I'll remember this.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah the new nano needs it now too, apple seem to be phasing it into all their products. anything that requires the serial communications ports needs it. @ChicagoNB you got mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ah that sucks. I was thinking about buying a new Ipod but with all of them requiring the resistor now, idk. I hate to pay $5 in shipping for a couple of $0.10 parts (What can I say, I'm cheap).


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah that sucks. I was thinking about buying a new Ipod but with all of them requiring the resistor now, idk. I hate to pay $5 in shipping for a couple of $0.10 parts *(What can I say, I'm cheap)*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

your telling me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe you do realise they dont have to be 1% exact or anything, so you can pick them up at your local electronics store (assuming you have one)


----------



## skyline889

.


----------



## pdupiano

go to your local campus electronics parts store.. the guys/gals that lend out electronics equipment if you have an electrical engineering department. Or talk to maintenance, machine guys. Just get to know people and ask around, there are a lot of untapped sources on a college campus. You just gotta talk to people


----------



## jageur272

Terrible picture and I haven't heat shrunk them yet, but they sound *superb*. 2x26AWG OFHC solid copper and 1x30AWG solid silver in a 3 conductor Litz braid per nylon wrap. 2 runs per cable, one for signal and one for return. The runs don't cross each other (which is the number one rule in studio wiring). I'll put some finishing touches on these this weekend and take good pictures then.

 Terminated to Neutrik Gold Plated RCAs


----------



## zvovchik

Forgive me for just jumping in, ill be quick(i haven't read the thread, damn long)
 i am making some RCA interconnects, I'm using 22AWG 99.9% round silver wire in 20AWG TPFE tubing. they are going to be 3 feet in length.
 should i use 2 wires per channel(channel one for ground and one for signal)
 or should i double up(4 wires per channel two for ground and two for signal)
 If i use 4 wires, the plan is to braid them.
 thanks for your input. i hope i was clear.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jageur272* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Terrible picture and I haven't heat shrunk them yet, but they sound *superb*. 2x26AWG OFHC solid copper and 1x30AWG solid silver in a 3 conductor Litz braid per nylon wrap. 2 runs per cable, one for signal and one for return. The runs don't cross each other (which is the number one rule in studio wiring). I'll put some finishing touches on these this weekend and take good pictures then.

 Terminated to Neutrik Gold Plated RCAs_

 

huh?? are you saying that grounds/return should not cross signal?? because if so I think you have your #1 rule mixed up with stereo crosstalk, to avoid crosstalk, best way is to not cross channels/signals. if your ground does not weave or twist with the signal wire, you are leaving the signal open to interference. stereo crosstalk is of course a non issue in your RCA cables, so weaving/twisting the ground/return with signal is desirable and adding a briaded shield in a studio environment will take it one step further. directional unfortunately, because studio consoles and outboard gear, do not always take proper steps to avoid ground loops


----------



## jageur272

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_huh?? are you saying that grounds/return should not cross signal?? because if so I think you have your #1 rule mixed up with stereo crosstalk, to avoid crosstalk, best way is to not cross channels/signals. if your ground does not weave or twist with the signal wire, you are leaving the signal open to interference. stereo crosstalk is of course a non issue in your RCA cables, so weaving/twisting the ground/return with signal is desirable and adding a briaded shield in a studio environment will take it one step further. directional unfortunately, because studio consoles and outboard gear, do not always take proper steps to avoid ground loops_

 

Ah, I've misinterpreted >_<. Well, I've twisted the runs around each other. I'll take pictures this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## aj-kun

my first DIY cable, qusp sold me the TWcu and the mini.
 i used this diy braiding guide =D 









 the braid at the connector is pretty loose, should i have braided it after i soldered it on?


----------



## qusp

yes, I always prepare the cable entirely before attaching to the headphones. same with all cables I make that have a connector at one end. so I start with the mini on LODs too. not bad at all for a first headphone cable dude


----------



## aj-kun

yeh I did it in this order.
 1. braid cable attached to helping hands.
 2. solder onto connector.
 3. put heatshrink
 4. solder to headphones.
 I think next time i will solder it to the connector first then braid it. It was a bitch getting it on.

 Also should the braids after the Y be loose or tight?
 I have mine pretty loose coz it kept twisting into itself when it was tight.

 I noticed a mini-rca interconnect that has tight braid after the Y a few posts back.


----------



## qusp

oh yeah you misinterpret me, solder to the mini (or whatever connector it is) then add shrink/glue, braid/twist then attach fully completed cable to headphones. it should be tighter than what you have (the twist), but not too tight, you are twisting it while holding too tight if it curls up. You should hold the wire just enough to grasp it and let the wire twist around in your fingers as you twist it up, this way it will not curl so much. if it curls and you cannot avoid it, you can pull straight and hit it with medium (not too hot) heat from a hairdryer or heatgun, then let cool while keeping it tight. do not heat too much or you may damage the insulation. it will not reverse any cryo treatment unless you are irresponsible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then you have bigger things to worry about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can drill out the barrel of the mini to make the hole bigger, so it slides over the braid more easily, but make sure to sand off any sharp edges, so it does not damage the insulation when you thread it over the cable.


----------



## aj-kun

cheers bro


----------



## cyberspyder

Took 6 hours to ffing make (mainly because the jack was too long and the resistors too big, BUT I DID manage to fit everything in a neat tidy package.....need to replace the hot glue around the contacts with some epoxy)! I applaud the guys making self-contained impedance adapters...harder than it looks!

*Materials:*
 -Switchcraft Mini 3.5mm plug
 -26AWG Jupiter solid core wire
 -Two 150ohm resistors 
 -Scrap 3.5mm jack

 Why 150ohms? Because I didn't have lower resistor values LOL. One thing I've noticed.....the adapter has NO effect on volume when used with my Carat-Emerald DAC/Amp, yet it works for my D2...anyone able to shed some light on this?
















 Comments?

 Brendan


----------



## qusp

nice job, but I recommend using a right angle switchcraft instead of straight. the straight one adds leverage and weight to the connection and that coupled with switchcraft minis already being a somewhat tight fit, can lead to damaged jacks. with an RA mini this problem is avoided.


----------



## JamesL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One thing I've noticed.....the adapter has NO effect on volume when used with my Carat-Emerald DAC/Amp, yet it works for my D2...anyone able to shed some light on this?_

 

It could be that the carat-emerald already has quite a high output impedance.
 Anyways, very clean work


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Comments?

 Brendan_

 

Freaking win!


----------



## qusp

I want to get it straight that i'm not criticizing the work, because i'm not, its a real effort getting 2 x resistors of any sort of quality plus a female minijack in the back of a mini, but coupled with a cable pluigged into it, it can cause problems with the added leverage and tightness of the fit. regardless, as I said nice work, just keep that in mind. the RA switchcraft uses the same barrel and if you trim the strain relief in the same way you would have here, you can fit the jack in.


----------



## mike410

Hello, my first post here. I finally got around to making my own cables. It took much longer than I expected but it wasn't too difficult to do.

 First is a mini-RCA. Neglex 2893 in a litz braid, nylon sleeving, neutrik minis and RCAs
 Goes from my AV710 to my reciever














 Second is a mini-mini, same materials







 sorry for the bad cell phone pics. I will be re-cabling my HD202s and KSC-75s shortly


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want to get it straight that i'm not criticizing the work, because i'm not, its a real effort getting 2 x resistors of any sort of quality plus a female minijack in the back of a mini, but coupled with a cable pluigged into it, it can cause problems with the added leverage and tightness of the fit. regardless, as I said nice work, just keep that in mind. the RA switchcraft uses the same barrel and if you trim the strain relief in the same way you would have here, you can fit the jack in._

 

The insides of the jack has a perfect fit with the barrel though (with the heatshrink) and the electronics part is 'potted' in hot glue to help it stay put...I didn't go with a RA since (if you look at my first photo) I had planned to use my UM3X's with it, and two RA's make for an interesting configuration that's not really practical LOL.


----------



## DoYouRight

I have a question. I am trying to decide what to balance my cans for, either a 4pin (my pref) or 2x3 pin xlrs. If I use a 4pin on my phones and have a 4pin to dual 3pin adapter then Im set. However, dual3pin have the nicer connectors, plus a 4pin has a shared ground since you use the conn itself so wouldnt that increase crosstalk?

 I wanna do this once and not cut up my cans several times.


----------



## Lil' Knight

What do you mean by saying the "4-pin has a shared ground"?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a question. I am trying to decide what to balance my cans for, either a 4pin (my pref) or 2x3 pin xlrs. If I use a 4pin on my phones and have a 4pin to dual 3pin adapter then Im set. However, dual3pin have the nicer connectors, plus a 4pin has a shared ground since you use the conn itself so wouldnt that increase crosstalk?_

 

What do you mean a four pin has a shared ground? What shared ground?

 Whatever you do, PLEASE don't hang a pair of goat testicles off your headphones! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se


----------



## DoYouRight

nm got confused its late. I should avoid typing out loud when Im spitballing nonsense after being up since 4am 

 4pin it is. Just curious when some super quality 4pin connectors will be made. Does anyone like the 5 pins minixlr? Maybe I could put that on the tip of my cords and than 5pin mini to whatever for amp be it 1/4 or 4pin or 2x3pin


----------



## Zombie_X

4-Pin has two individual ground pins and the amp it self has two ground channels, so no cross talk. Balancing is the way to go since it provides your cans double the normal power of SE amps. 

 Why you may ask? Because a balanced out powers both signal and ground connections, while SE (single ended) uses passive ground so only the signal gets power. So in the end balanced will drives your cans with more authority than before since it power both ground and signal.

 I'd go with a 4-Pin connector since it's easier to manage. I have wired many 4-Pins and they are my preference. I never like the idea of 2x3-pin since it makes the cable bulkier. In the end I guess it's your choice.

 Actually scrap that, go for 2x3-Pin, since 4-Pin amps aren't as wide spread as the 3P ones. This way you can future proof your self for upgrades down the road.

 EDIT: Never use a 5-pin for anything other than power or multiple signals. Trust me that 5-Pin is not as widespread and would be more hassle for you in the end.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JamesL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It could be that the carat-emerald already has quite a high output impedance.
 Anyways, very clean work_

 

Maybe this might help?

  Quote:


 *6. 24~300 ohm headphone compatible*

 EMERALD has a circuit which filters spurious noise from the input of the headphone AMP and was designed to the same standards an independent/stand alone headphone AMP. EMERALD is compatible with any headphone that has an impedance of 24ohm ~ 300ohm. For the OP AMP's, EMERALD utilizes TI OPA2134 and TI OPA2604 for the output. The output level is a very healthy 2Vrms, which is the same level of many separate high end Hi-Fi level CD players or Hi-Fi DAC's, so this unit can drive virtually any preamplifier stage on the market.


----------



## El_Doug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zombie_X* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually scrap that, go for 2x3-Pin, since 4-Pin amps aren't as wide spread as the 3P ones. This way you can future proof your self for upgrades down the road.

 EDIT: Never use a 5-pin for anything other than power or multiple signals. Trust me that 5-Pin is not as widespread and would be more hassle for you in the end._

 

quite the contrary - to "future-proof," you should go for 4-pin terminations. most of the major balanced amp manufacturers are switching to at least offer this standard. Woo, Little Dot, Eddie Current, etc.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nm got confused its late. I should avoid typing out loud when Im spitballing nonsense after being up since 4am _

 

4:00AM? Where's "NC"? I thought it meant North Carolina. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


 4pin it is. Just curious when some super quality 4pin connectors will be made. 
 

What do you mean by super quality?

  Quote:


 Does anyone like the 5 pins minixlr? Maybe I could put that on the tip of my cords and than 5pin mini to whatever for amp be it 1/4 or 4pin or 2x3pin 
 

Why do you need five pins?

 What you could do, is use the mini XLR for the "Y" split. Then just make whatever cable you need and plug it in at that point. It also has the side benefit of avoiding having to use unsightly heatshrink at the split.

 se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zombie_X* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_4-Pin has two individual ground pins and the amp it self has two ground channels, so no cross talk. Balancing is the way to go since it provides your cans double the normal power of SE amps._

 

Actually what you're referring to is called "bridging." And it gives you four times the power, not double. 

  Quote:


 Why you may ask? Because a balanced out powers both signal and ground connections, while SE (single ended) uses passive ground so only the signal gets power. So in the end balanced will drives your cans with more authority than before since it power both ground and signal. 
 

That's incorrect.

 There is no separate "power" and "ground" signal. There is the "signal" and there is the "load" which in this case is the headphones. Power is delivered to the load in exactly the same way in both cases.

 se


----------



## DoYouRight

the 5 pins are smaller so less weight at the junction point.

 I woke up at 4am sunday morning to work today and still up so Im tired.

 super quality meaning the rhodium stuff and that fancy business. (in the SLIGHT chance that it really could help SQ)


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El_Doug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_quite the contrary - to "future-proof," you should go for 4-pin terminations. most of the major balanced amp manufacturers are switching to at least offer this standard. Woo, Little Dot, Eddie Current, etc._

 

So there _is_ some hope that dual three pin may eventually die out?

 se


----------



## Zombie_X

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually what you're referring to is called "bridging." And it gives you four times the power, not double. 



 That's incorrect.

 There is no separate "power" and "ground" signal. There is the "signal" and there is the "load" which in this case is the headphones. Power is delivered to the load in exactly the same way in both cases.

 se_

 

For real? I was only buying an amp because I was told this by someone I know.. Kind of makes me mad now... This is all info I was told by Mike of Tritium. 

 Meh, well I appreciate you for clearing this up for me.


----------



## rds

Actually the + and - sides of the load will receive different signals. In audio balanced setups that means one is the inverse of the other. But in theory you could have totally different signals going to the + and - sides. The signal accross the load is the sum of these two *different* signals.
 ...Koyaan I. Sqatsi sometimes I wonder if you're trying to confuse people.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zombie_X* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For real? I was only buying an amp because I was told this by someone I know.. Kind of makes me mad now... This is all info I was told by Mike of Tritium. 

 Meh, well I appreciate you for clearing this up for me._

 

Maybe he was just trying to keep the explanation simple and ended up making it too simple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually the + and - sides of the load will receive different signals._

 

No it won't.

 The load only sees two terminals with the signal voltage across it. 

  Quote:


 In audio balanced setups that means one is the inverse of the other. 
 

In audio, that has nothing to do with it. In audio, "balanced" means each line has equal impedance with respect to ground. What signal, if any, that may be on each line is irrelevant. It's the balanced impedances that are critical for common-mode noise rejection.

  Quote:


 But in theory you could have totally different signals going to the + and - sides. The signal accross the load is the sum of these two *different* signals. 
 

Yes. But you're overlooking the fact that even in that instance, the load only sees two terminals with the signal voltage across it. 

 Edit: Actually what you would get would be the difference between the two signals, not the sum.

  Quote:


 ...Koyaan I. Sqatsi sometimes I wonder if you're trying to confuse people. 
 

Quite the contrary. I'm trying to keep people from being confused.

 se


----------



## apatN

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAY too much discussion for a gallery.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAY too much discussion for a gallery._

 

Obviously not too much seeing as you didn't mind adding to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So there is some hope that dual three pin may eventually die out?

 se_

 

Heck, I've been using it for single ended for over a year now, not to mention balanced.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heck, I've been using it for single ended for over a year now, not to mention balanced. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So you're an "enabler," eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So you're an "enabler," eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 se_

 

What's not to love?


----------



## nattonrice

4-pin just makes sense. XLR's are heavy enough without having two of them on a headphone.

 Nice pic btw


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nattonrice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice pic btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks, it looked a lot better after I removed the locking mechanism too.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's not to love?_

 

OH! 

 By "it" I thought you mean dual three pin. 

 I take back my "enabler" comment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And if you don't mind, I took the liberty of tweaking the gamma just a bit to bring her up out of the shadows so we can see her in all her glory. 






 se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, it looked a lot better after I removed the locking mechanism too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hahahaha!

 When I was tweaking the gamma, I PhotoShopped that big wart off her nose, but then decided to undo it. Didn't want to go too far and risk offending you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nattonrice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_4-pin just makes sense. XLR's are heavy enough without having two of them on a headphone._

 

Yeah.

 I've been putting some thought into how to make a much lighter weight XLR for headphone use and last night I pulled a 3 pin male Deltron out of my junk box and pondered it a bit.

 Altogether it weighed 1.1 ounces.

 The vast majority of that was in the body as the insert and the strain relief collet weighed just 0.2 ounces.

 The first thought was to get rid of the shroud over the pins. It's really not necessary for a headphone jack used in a home environment. So I took a hacksaw to it and removed it.

 That trimmed it down by about 0.3 ounces.

 There's really nothing else that can be removed so that leaves you with the material of the housing itself, which in most cases is zinc.

 Making a new housing out of aluminum would bring the weight down quite a bit, but I think the better option would be to make it out of black Delrin.

 I'll do up some drawings and when my friend gets back from Australia, I'll have him machine me a Deltron compatible body out of some Delrin and see what it weighs in at.

 se


----------



## DoYouRight

very sweet. just wish more would offer alternative 4pin connectors. even if just for our market.


----------



## n_maher

I don't understand the weight issue, as soon as it's plugged in who cares? We're not talking portables here so what's the big deal with a 1oz connector on the end of your headphone cable?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_very sweet. just wish more would offer alternative 4pin connectors. even if just for our market._

 

Yeah. Though there's far less chance of that ever happening as long as dual three pin is still drawing breath.

 I think it's time this little but growing pocket of the headphone industry finally decide to get its **** together and settle on a "standard." And I can't think of a better one than four pin XLR. Both regular and mini could be adopted which would give an analogue of the 1/4" and 1/8" TRS "standards" for home and portable gear. 

 Dual three pin should never have advanced beyond the kludge that it was (a means of using two stereo amplifiers to create a "balanced" amp). Once the first single unit "balanced" amps began to be produced, dual three pin became nothing more than an albatross around the necks of those who would have preferred to use something less dumb.

 se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't understand the weight issue, as soon as it's plugged in who cares? We're not talking portables here so what's the big deal with a 1oz connector on the end of your headphone cable?_

 

Point taken.

 I just grabbed a 1/4" Switchcraft TRS and plunked it down on the scale.

 It weighs...

 0.9 ounces. 






 Edit: Though I'd still like to have a nice black Delrin XLR. It'd just look better than that rough, sand cast finish on most every other XLR out there.

 se


----------



## rds

I remember there used to be a gallery around here...
 Seriously, maybe it's time to open a thread on random cable discussions?


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I remember there used to be a gallery around here...
 Seriously, maybe it's time to open a thread on random cable discussions?_

 

Yeah...what happened to that?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I remember there used to be a gallery around here...
 Seriously, maybe it's time to open a thread on random cable discussions?_

 

Then post some gallery photos. Nothing's stopping you or anyone else from doing that.

 And as I said previously, it's obvious that some of you aren't really all that worried about a gallery around here or else you wouldn't continue to add to the non-gallery posts with non-gallery posts of your own. 

 I count at least three so far. 

 Seriously, maybe it's time to open a thread on whining about non-gallery posts.

 se


----------



## rds

I see your electronics logic extends generally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We're only posting to ask that you please cease your apparently endless monologue in this gallery thread and move it to some other thread. This way when people want to look for cable pictures they don't have to sort through pages and pages of dialog.

 It's just common courtesy and respect in my opinion.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We're only posting to ask that you please cease your apparently endless monologue in this gallery thread and move it to some other thread._

 

First, it wasn't a monologue, it was a discussion amongst several individuals (including a moderator), which began by someone other than myself _asking a question_ which I answered. 

 Second, I understand what you're saying, but can't help but note that you only add to it by whining about it, in this case, _after_ the discussion had essentially run its course.

 I'll stop talking now. Let's see if you can do the same.

 se


----------



## DoYouRight

now that is a great image


----------



## 32y0

Since people want to see pictures:

















 A HD6xx cable I made some time ago.
 I used solid core silver wire, cardas sennheiser connectors and a 1/4'' neutrik plug.
 I litz braided the wire and covered it with heatshrink and techflex.

 I actually don't have my HD600 anymore, but still have this cable laying around. I'm not entirely sure what to do with it.


----------



## bik2101

sell it... I'm sure there are people looking for aftermarket cables. 

 Also, I was wondering if you had any tips on soldering the cardas connectors. They look like they will be a pain to work with. I will be making an attempt at a cable and just was hoping to get as much advice as I can get from people who have made nice looking cables. Thanks.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *32y0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not entirely sure what to do with it._


----------



## 32y0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bik2101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sell it... I'm sure there are people looking for aftermarket cables. 

 Also, I was wondering if you had any tips on soldering the cardas connectors. They look like they will be a pain to work with. I will be making an attempt at a cable and just was hoping to get as much advice as I can get from people who have made nice looking cables. Thanks._

 

Yes, I was thinking of selling it.
 For the cardas connectors, take a look at this thread; http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/how...-plugs-427427/.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bik2101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sell it... I'm sure there are people looking for aftermarket cables. 

 Also, I was wondering if you had any tips on soldering the cardas connectors. They look like they will be a pain to work with. I will be making an attempt at a cable and just was hoping to get as much advice as I can get from people who have made nice looking cables. Thanks._

 

lots of flux, medium heat, low melt solder and ...be quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hover too long on them and you will melt the plastic. other than that the best tip I can give; and its a decent one, is strip and tin more of the wire than you might normally and push the wire in, but leave about 1-2mm (about 1.5) still exposed, use a fine soldering tip, put some flux on the wire and solder terminal and heat the wire with the iron while you feed solder onto it (with the connector and wire tilted slightly downwards so the solder will run into the terminal if anywhere, it should build up to the point it joins with the terminal, then shift the heat to the terminal and quickly finish the joint. rinse repeat, then fill the reservoir with epoxy or hot glue

 but yeah I havent read that thread, but sounds like a good place to start.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bik2101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also, I was wondering if you had any tips on soldering the cardas connectors._

 

The best tip of all is to avoid trying to wire them up to what would otherwise be used for loudspeaker cables and power cords. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se


----------



## bik2101

thanks for the tips qusp and thanks for that link 32y0


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The best tip of all is to avoid trying to wire them up to what would otherwise be used for loudspeaker cables and power cords. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se




_

 

hehe, indeed, I only use 26, 24, 22AWG. 18AWG is just a little crazy IMO, but each to their own I guess


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hehe, indeed, I only use 26, 24, 22AWG. 18AWG is just a little crazy IMO, but each to their own I guess_

 

Oh sure. Though no crying if the molded plastic turns into Silly Putty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se


----------



## qusp

huh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sometimes you are just sooo obtuse, i've lost count at how many I have done, but the first one I did was with 22AWG and hadnt figured out the method I mention above, so it did indeed get a little soft after fiddling with it for a while; and I had to stop and start again later when it hardened up again.


----------



## pdupiano

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_huh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sometimes you are just sooo obtuse .... it did indeed get a little soft after fiddling with it for a while; and I had to stop and start again later when it hardened up again._

 

Are you sure you're talking about the connectors there mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Sorry I know its not gallery related but it had to be said, it was one of those "That's what she said moments" and you know what

 Thats what she said


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_huh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sometimes you are just sooo obtuse, i've lost count at how many I have done, but the first one I did was with 22AWG and hadnt figured out the method I mention above, so it did indeed get a little soft after fiddling with it for a while; and I had to stop and start again later when it hardened up again._

 

I'm obtuse? I wasn't even referring to you. I was referring to those wanting to solder big-ass wire into them. I was saying sure, go ahead and try it, but don't cry if you melt the plastic trying to pull it off.

 se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_-Sorry I know its not gallery related but it had to be said..._

 

Agreed. It was just too good to pass up!

_...it did indeed get a little soft after fiddling with it for a while; and I had to stop and start again later when it hardened up again._






 se


----------



## skyline889

Mini-rca I made a few weeks ago, I quite like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I gotta build a cable to hook up my new sub so I'll post more pics soon (Though the _Michael Scott_ humor is fun too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm obtuse? I wasn't even referring to you. I was referring to those wanting to solder big-ass wire into them. I was saying sure, go ahead and try it, but don't cry if you melt the plastic trying to pull it off.

 se




_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Agreed. It was just too good to pass up!

...it did indeed get a little soft after fiddling with it for a while; and I had to stop and start again later when it hardened up again.






 se




_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you sure you're talking about the connectors there mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Sorry I know its not gallery related but it had to be said, it was one of those "That's what she said moments" and you know what

 Thats what she said_

 

LOL classic, I dont blame yo thats precious. koyaan, I apologize I guess i'm just so used to you being provocative that I was defensive needlessly. that... and I guess it was a 'lonely night' at the solder station 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aussies dont mind a bit of a laugh at their own expense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but all the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 apologize for the gratuitous use of emoticons


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL classic, I dont blame yo thats precious. koyaan, I apologize I guess i'm just so used to you being provocative that I was defensive needlessly. that... and I guess it was a 'lonely night' at the solder station 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Aussies dont mind a bit of a laugh at their own expense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but all the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 apologize for the gratuitous use of emoticons_

 

Thanks, qusp. Apology accepted though not necessary. Just give us some more gems like that last one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, qusp. Apology accepted though not necessary. Just give us some more gems like that last one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se_

 

yeah it was, about giving the gems; i'll do what I can, but seems i'm at my funniest when i'm not trying to be


----------



## jageur272

I'm just curious to where most of you guys buy bulk wire from. I use HGA, NAVSHIPS SPC, and Audio Consulting wire, but I'm sure there are other places out there.


----------



## dfkt

Markertek and Fullcompass are nice for studio quality wire.


----------



## nbenmargi

So the cables on my Grados SR-60's are starting to tear pretty bad exposing the wires inside and causing some really bad static to pop in and out whenever I listen to music.

 I have no idea where to start going about fixing this problem. The spots where the cable is tearing are at the Y joint and at the point where the cable meets the driver. The Y joint on the SR-60's is made of hard plastic and it does not look like it was built to be taken apart.

 Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!

 EDIT: I don't have any soldering equipment so I'm pretty sure this is impossible for me to fix at this point


----------



## pdupiano

you should be able to sell the sr60's for parts in the FS forums or get someone to recable them for you if you're not able to do it yourself. They sell for roughly 35 - 40 so with that you can get another pair (used) for $50-60.


----------



## nbenmargi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you should be able to sell the sr60's for parts in the FS forums or get someone to recable them for you if you're not able to do it yourself. They sell for roughly 35 - 40 so with that you can get another pair (used) for $50-60._

 

My only fear about buying a new/used pair is that they will end up having the same problem. The Cables on the SR-60's are really pretty poor quality. They're very stiff and they tend to get a curve in them that causes them to twist.

 I'm pretty sure the static that I'm hearing is being caused by the cable being twisted and torn so I think a re-cable would probably be the best solution. What would be the best way of finding someone who might be able to do the re-cable for me? I'd be willing to pay to have them done.


----------



## bik2101

you should ask paul (pdupiano) to do it for you.. he does pretty great work.


----------



## MaoDi

WAAAAHHHHHHH D= the cable Paul made for me isn't here yet!


----------



## pdupiano

Well actually I don't know if this makes you feel better or worse, but another head-fier received something I send about mid way of september, Today. Turns out that they kept it in Canada's Customs for well over a week and just decided to ship it to them last week.


----------



## MaoDi

Hmmm, well the 5 pairs of Earphones that shipped the same day, and listed as $200 USD managed to get to me last friday. But lets hope nothing goes wrong with the cable shipment =)


----------



## Baird GoW

Can someone please change the rules for MOT to be able to post pics after we sell that specific cable?


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone please change the rules for MOT to be able to post pics after we sell that specific cable?_

 

I have no idea what you're trying to describe, how about you shoot me a PM?


----------



## qusp

I think hes trying to say its not advertising if the cable is already been sold... strange logic, but thats the only thing I can take away from it. if that were the case, I got a few hundred pics I would love to post


----------



## Baird GoW

yep thats what im saying.


----------



## Captain ?degard

Resistor adapters


----------



## qusp

^^ sexy


----------



## El_Doug

at least you can rest assured that no one will ever steal them


----------



## LingLing1337

14' guitar cable I made for a friend. Canare GS6 cable with Neutrik NP2X plugs. 

 Matching coax cable (Made it from the cable left over, now for sale, nudge nudge)


----------



## jageur272

Version 2.0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 On a related note, does anybody know how to do a 6-conductor *round* litz? Also, what good RCA options are there for <$5 a plug?


----------



## thaddeussmith

my beyer dt990 re-cable ..


----------



## apatN

^ WIN WIN WIN. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What wire did you use?


----------



## thaddeussmith

canare mini star quad in red, found the yellow techflex on ebay. hard to see in the pics, but it's a cool combo. I've been making speaker wires for my system, so had a ton of shrink tubing and decided to run that solely from the split to the cans instead of techflex all the way..much more comfortable on the neck/chest imo.


----------



## apatN

I decided not to use any techflex for headphone cables due to microphonics and added stiffness but that combo you made is absolutely gorgeous. Very, very nice.


----------



## thaddeussmith

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree about the microphonics, but the stiffness I wanted. I initially bought the yellow so that my wife wouldn't trip over the cable ..but it ended up having a nice aesthetic to it.


----------



## Baird GoW

Dude how long is that recable? It looks like its over 25ft.

 I also have a question im planning on recabling my Ultrasone HFI-780s and was wondering what the best way is to drill a hole for the cable on the other cup? any help would be appreciated


----------



## thaddeussmith

it's about 30ft. Excessive, I know ..but i wanted to make sure that it would be long enough regardless of what my listening rooms turn out to be in the future. I also wanted to ensure that I had enough slack that it could lay on the floor and not be tripped on ..two stubby leg dogs and a wife make for poor electronics environments.

 my beyer's had a little indented square (it looks like they use the same cup for both sides and punch a hole in the one they wire up) so I took a standard drill bit the diameter of my cable+heatshrink (which is about 5 layers of heatshrink where it meets the cup) and drilled. slowly at first and then fast enough to break through the plastic, which isn't that thick.

 then i re-inforced the cable on the inside with hot glue. I also used hot glue to cover the holes at the top (from the inside) where the old wire exited and entered the cups for the right side.

 a couple of extra detail shots can be seen here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/bey...ml#post6096787

 total build time from unpacking supplies to listening was about 2 hours. take your time and think it through and you shouldn't have any issues. also, a quick tip for using techflex in these lengths... you're going to have to do a lot of slinking up and then smoothing out. if you wear an oven mit and cradle the cable tightly in your palm you should be able to avoid burning your skin. The friction from that plastic will be worse than any carpet burn you've ever had.


----------



## IrishMLK

I had fun doing my first cable. I can see why it can get addictive.


----------



## thaddeussmith

i'm diggin the color scheme.. nicely executed


----------



## TheRH

Very nice, and you gota love the switchcraft plugs.


----------



## IrishMLK

@ thaddeussmith & TheRH 

 Thanks! 

 These are some Homegrown Audio RCAs I just finished. Until I get better @ soldering, I just used their IC-1 braid. They'll go well with the LD 1+ I should receive any day!


----------



## xTr3Me.aka.Chris

I have a question:
 How could I do a strain relief for ma HD650 cable? Im using a Van Damme Quad cable and the cardas connectors, but the soldering cant "hold" the cable alone, I have to resolder the soldering joints all the time.. and this isnt much fun when listening with my hd650 :C


----------



## Lil' Knight

hot glue + heatshrink


----------



## xTr3Me.aka.Chris

hot glue all over the cardas connectors and also "inside" ? If the soldering joint is destroyed in that glue than I can throw the connectors away..


----------



## thaddeussmith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hot glue + heatshrink_

 

+1 ..several layers of heatshrink over the section of cable entering the cup and then hot glue on the inside of the cup at point of entry. no need to hot glue the solder points.


----------



## xTr3Me.aka.Chris

ok thx, ill try that


----------



## FraGGleR

My very first cables:

 6" mini-to-mini
 Mogami W2893 Miniature Quad Mic Cable (blue)
 Neutrik nickel on nickel right angle stereo plugs










 12" mini-to-RCA
 Mogami W2893 Miniature Quad Mic Cable (blue)
 Neutrik nickel on nickel right angle stereo plug
 Rean nickel on nickel RCA mono plugs
 1/8" Techflex (black)
 1/8" Heatshrink (red)
 1/8" Heatshrink (white)
 1/8" Heatshrink (black)
 1/4" Heatshrink (black)






 Some notes:

 -Very first time I have ever soldered anything so it took a LONG time to get the hang of things. I started off with too low a temperature so my joints kept breaking. Finally figured it out and it was easy peasy from there. 

 -Using the mini Mogami really made things easy since all 4 strands are different colors. 

 -The right angle Neutrik plugs were a pain in the ass since they come in 5(!) pieces. I might use Switchcrafts for the next generation since they are only 2 pieces.

 -My new mini-to-mini actually gives me a slightly fuller sound than the Headroom Cardas mini-to-mini that I had been using. I would have been happy simply to have sound coming through for my first cable. Super happy that it is an upgrade in sound.

 Thanks to everyone who helped me out with suggestions and advice, in particular Kb1gra, and Scootermafia.


----------



## FrozenGecko

My first two cables i've made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used a white cable, but it doesn't show through the tech flex much.


----------



## FraGGleR

This is another cable I just did. I am on fire! http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/shu...ml#post6127778


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thaddeussmith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... and then hot glue on the inside of the cup at point of entry. no need to hot glue the solder points._

 

Seriously?


----------



## akdmx

4x24AWG (silver platted copper)
 1/8" nylon sleeving covering all
 Cardas plugs from cryoparts
 Neutrik "REAN" mini jack

 Sorry for the very bad picture; this project took place between 10-12pm, and I was already tired from studying.


----------



## FraGGleR

I am obsessed with this new hobby:










 Sony MDR-XD200 (converted to dual entry)
 4.5' 4x24awg Teflon SPC from Navships Litz round braid to the split, twisted to the cups
 Black 1/8" Techflex
 Neutrik (Rean) mini jack
 Various scraps of heatshrink

 Recable done to practice for incoming K81DJ's, but I am thinking about using different wire now. I found the Teflon SPC to be quite stiff and slippery. Had a beotch of a time stripping properly. Super easy to solder, though. The headphones are too crappy to hear any SQ benefits. Microphonics out the wazzoo! I had read this, but wow! Scared myself when I was listening to some quiet music and scraped the techflexed part of the cable on my desk edge. Sounds like someone was trying to saw my ears off.

 In the end, I think I will use the rest of the SPC to practice my braiding and possibly make some interconnects. I will probably go with Mogami W2893 for my K81DJ's since I like its feel better. Oh and no more PET braid for headphones. Only nylon multifilament here on out.


----------



## thaddeussmith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seriously? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am obsessed with this new hobby:_

 

Ah, another victim! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 Scared myself when I was listening to some quiet music and scraped the techflexed part of the cable on my desk edge. Sounds like someone was trying to saw my ears off. 
 






 Love that description!

  Quote:


 Oh and no more PET braid for headphones. Only nylon multifilament here on out. 
 

If you ever want to try cotton, let me know.

 se


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am obsessed with this new hobby:










 Sony MDR-XD200 (converted to dual entry)
 4.5' 4x24awg Teflon SPC from Navships Litz round braid to the split, twisted to the cups
 Black 1/8" Techflex
 Neutrik (Rean) mini jack
 Various scraps of heatshrink

 Recable done to practice for incoming K81DJ's, but I am thinking about using different wire now. I found the Teflon SPC to be quite stiff and slippery. Had a beotch of a time stripping properly. Super easy to solder, though. The headphones are too crappy to hear any SQ benefits. Microphonics out the wazzoo! I had read this, but wow! Scared myself when I was listening to some quiet music and scraped the techflexed part of the cable on my desk edge. Sounds like someone was trying to saw my ears off.

 In the end, I think I will use the rest of the SPC to practice my braiding and possibly make some interconnects. I will probably go with Mogami W2893 for my K81DJ's since I like its feel better. Oh and no more PET braid for headphones. Only nylon multifilament here on out._

 

This is how I'm doing my for another K81DJ recable....mini-quad Mogami and nylon multifilament.

 See, you CAN make very, very good joints with a Crappy Tire iron...25W is more than enough for recables, depending on how big the jack is.
















 Ready for hot glue and 3:1 HS!






 Brendan


----------



## Apocalypsee

My first headphones, Sennheiser HD437. Not the most audiophile of the headphones, its VERY bassy but I've modit, removed the extra thick padding and replaced with thinner one, removed the back padding, recable and finally cover up some holes behind the driver to tame the bass. I'd say I'm impressed with this phones after these mods


----------



## Anonanimal

Those look great Apocalypsee! It's very satisfying to get large improvements in sound like that.


----------



## revolink24

First cables. Sorry I didn't feel like resizing and sorry about the crappy pictures, the viewfinder on my good camera broke.

Picture 1
Picture 2


----------



## Apocalypsee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Anonanimal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those look great Apocalypsee! It's very satisfying to get large improvements in sound like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It indeed gives better sound quality out of this phones. I done some more fine tuning, and found out there are 2 holes behind the driver that causing the excessive bass (out of 9 holes). Here are those holes (circled red), I just covered it with cello tape, but it works very well indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Covering any other holes makes it sound tinny like piezo speaker or sort






 Here is the stock ear padding, very thick its amplifying bass, and limiting treble






 I use the back padding as ear padding now (the right pad before it was in). Its a good balance between bass and detail now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Crappy pics, because I only use my Sony G900 phone cam


----------



## deltaspirit

I want to recable my akg k701's. I bought some mogami quad and want to do dual entry. Does the each of the driver wires have to be insulated, what should I cover it with before I cover it with braid?


----------



## LingLing1337

Headphone cable.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Headphone cable._

 

dude i dont know how long the 2 split offs are but they look awfully short for a headphone recable.
 On the other hand I really like the y split how did you do it?


----------



## skyline889

It's a Viablue splitter and yeah, the leads look pretty short.


----------



## akdmx

Where did you find the viablue splitter? I looked around on the internet and checked the vendor's supplied sites but couldn't find splitters on any of them.


----------



## LingLing1337

Leads are too short, yeah, but I'll chalk it up to a learning experience. If I have enough stuff I'll even make another cable.

 You can get ViaBlue stuff here.


----------



## revolink24

Kind of like me stripping star quad without a wire stripper. Now that was a learning experience, and resulted in one wire being longer than the other.


----------



## momomo6789

lol my first and second wire i ever put together first is idk what its called found it in a closet second in mogami striped 30 inches . i plan to take my denons with vampire wire apart use some wire splitter with 1/8th nylon sleeveing and braid it . might end up to thick =/


----------



## Anonanimal

I have that same keyboard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice-looking cables momomo


----------



## LingLing1337

momomo- where did you get the nylon sleeving?


----------



## momomo6789

ebay has 1/8 1/4th i bought from Techflex Inc Techflex Nylon Multifilament Cable Sleeve Cable Ducting & Troughs at Markertek.com they raised their price 2c lol still cheaper the ebay


----------



## bik2101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ebay has 1/8 1/4th i bought from Techflex Inc Techflex Nylon Multifilament Cable Sleeve Cable Ducting & Troughs at Markertek.com they raised their price 2c lol still cheaper the ebay_

 

who are you buying from on ebay that markertec would be cheaper? if you include shipping, i'm pretty sure ebay will defintiely be cheaper. on ebay you could get 25ft of 1/8" for $6.10 shipped.


----------



## Lou Erickson

Look! I have something to post in one of the galleries!







 This is a pair of Stax SRX Mark III electrostatic heaphones, plugged into a Stax SRD-7 energizer. I bought them used on eBay and after just a couple of weeks, they died.

 A little troubleshooting with help from krmathis and some parts generously sent by FrankCooter and they are (finally!) running again. Thanks, guys!

 I did have a bugger of a time finding the little clips used inside to connect to the stators. If anyone needs some, let me know, as I had to buy a hundred.

 The picture shows the terminations and Y, all made of heat shrink. Sheathing is techflex. The new cable is extremely stiff compared to the old cloth-covered one, which was soft and supple. The techflex also makes noise if it rubs against itself, which the old cable didn't.

 But this cable works, and the old one didn't, so I have to say it's much better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm very pleased they're working again! I should pick up some new pads, though, as these are shedding pleather bits everywhere.


----------



## limpidglitch

Nice. Using multifilament sleeving reduces stiffness and noise. If the leads are solid core, that would cause some stiffness too, compared to some standard microphone cable.

 I'm going completely commando, myself.
 Very basic Mogami Neglex and Switchcraft on Grado SR225.


----------



## momomo6789

i was already buying other stuff so it was cheaper lol i got 100ft for 17$


----------



## bik2101

oh ok..yeah that's kinda what i figured after i posted.


----------



## Lou Erickson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *limpidglitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice. Using multifilament sleeving reduces stiffness and noise. If the leads are solid core, that would cause some stiffness too, compared to some standard microphone cable._

 

The wire is stranded, but 20 awg. 22 might have been better, but Fry's was out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where could I find miltifilament sleeve? All I found was this kind. I'd prefer cloth, but I haven't seen a hint of it for sale. I suspectit's a pain to work with, but that's a guess.

 I have extra plugs and clips, so I would consider trying again. Switching from one to another isn't too big a deal; I'd just have to clip off the cable tie I used for strain relief. Other than that, the cables come right out.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Wirecare carries a wide range of nylon multi-filaments.

 I really don't like the feel of Techflex stuffs, stiff and microphonic.


----------



## jageur272

I've used paracord as a sleeving with great effect. It is the same as nylon multifilment, I just happened to have a few hundred feet of it on hand. It's not very wide, so it's really only applicable for higher gauges (4x24AWG is pushing it), but it's easily gotten in huge reals for cheap. And it's great for survival kits too!


----------



## Lou Erickson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wirecare carries a wide range of nylon multi-filaments.

 I really don't like the feel of Techflex stuffs, stiff and microphonic._

 

Darn it, I ordered the monofilament I used from Wirecare! I just didn't find the right stuff.

 I think I'm agreeing with you for a headphone cable. Might be swell for other things, but I think I'm going to handle the headphones too much to stick with it. Is this Flexo the stuff you're talking about?

 I can use this replacement - it works beautifully - until I get parts and get another made. But it's stiff and noisy. Oh well. Learning experience. I can consider using clear tubing at the ends of the cable the way the original did, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone have any suggestions for what wire to use? I'm thinking something 22 or 24 awg, stranded.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Yes, that Flexo would be fine.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lou Erickson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Darn it, I ordered the monofilament I used from Wirecare! I just didn't find the right stuff.

 I think I'm agreeing with you for a headphone cable. Might be swell for other things, but I think I'm going to handle the headphones too much to stick with it. Is this Flexo the stuff you're talking about?

 I can use this replacement - it works beautifully - until I get parts and get another made. But it's stiff and noisy. Oh well. Learning experience. I can consider using clear tubing at the ends of the cable the way the original did, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone have any suggestions for what wire to use? I'm thinking something 22 or 24 awg, stranded._

 

The Mogami I, and dare say most around here, use, should do fine. Can be had from redco.com


----------



## FraGGleR

Generation 2!

 3 foot mini to RCA





 Mogami W2893
 Neutrik mini and RCA's (oh so shiny)
 Flame retardant 1/8" Techflex (oh so classy!)
 Wirecare cable pants (trimmed down a little)
 Tiny bit of heatshrink for channel indicators

 3 foot speaker cable




 Monoprice 18AWG Enhanced Loud Oxygen-Free Copper Speaker Wire (Litz round braid)
 "Nakamichi" Banana plugs (yes, I know Nakamichi doesn't make banana plugs, but they look nice, feel nice, and the price is definitely right).

 8 inch mini to mini




 Radio Shack 24awg Stranded Copper Speaker Wire (I was too impatient for real wire and wanted to practice braiding and soldering)
 Neutrik right angled mini's (switching to Switchcraft going forward. 6 pieces is excessive for a single connector). 
 Doesn't sound bad at all.

 Please critique, as I want to get better at this.


----------



## scootermafia

Nicely done I say! Round braids are sexy, especially when the wire is big. I think it's time to graduate to some Jena 18g...


----------



## Lou Erickson

They look great to me, certainly more finished than the recable I just posted. Mine is a mess of heatshrink in several key places.

 Very neatly done!


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it's time to graduate to some Jena 18g..._

 

$125 for 25 ft, vs less than $25 for 25ft of W2534... hmm...


----------



## FraGGleR

Thanks, Gents!


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$125 for 25 ft, vs less than $25 for 25ft of W2534... hmm..._

 

Overpriced a little? Yes. But there's no comparison between the two. If Jena wasn't such an awful company, I'd still be using their wire. It really is in another class both in sound and workability. UP-OCC is as good but near impossible to find stranded in the specs most people need.


----------



## jageur272

Double Helix Cables sells bulk wire for $2.50 for a foot (down to $2.00 a foot if you buy 300ft+). ALO and Whiplash audio also sell bulk stranded OCC, but at steeper rates.


----------



## skyline889

I'm aware but there is very little variation within that market. Whiplash Audio sells Cryoparts wire and DHC's wire is oddly similar to that same TwCu from Cryoparts. ALO is the only one that offers the wire in an awg outside ~24awg but at $6, it's nearly the same price as buying from Jena. I loved the old Vampire CCC 22awg, as 22awg is the ideal awg for me, but it's hard to track down at reasonable prices these days.


----------



## FraGGleR

And a recable!

 AKG K81DJ






 Mogami W2893
 Switchcraft right angle mini (SOOOOOO much easier to use than the Neutrik's)
 3/16" Nylon multifilament to the Y
 1/8" Nylon multifilament on each twisted pair to the cups
 1/2" 3 to 1 Heatshrink (with a little hot glue) for the Y split
 Hot glue securing the wires inside the cup

 Forgot to use heatshrink as a strain relief where the wires come out of the cups. Anyone have an idea on how to add something to prevent fraying without desoldering my connections and melting down all the hot glue? I could hot glue around the wire and fill in the holes, but that will make it a beotch to recable again, like I most likely will. Plus, it will take away from the clean look I worked pretty hard to get. 

 Anyways, critique away (nicely)!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Looks nice!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Forgot to use heatshrink as a strain relief where the wires come out of the cups. Anyone have an idea on how to add something to prevent fraying without desoldering my connections and melting down all the hot glue? I could hot glue around the wire and fill in the holes, but that will make it a beotch to recable again, like I most likely will. Plus, it will take away from the clean look I worked pretty hard to get._

 

I doubt you'll have any problems with fraying, if by fraying you mean from wear.

 se


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And a recable!

 AKG K81DJ
 [cut]

 Mogami W2893
 Switchcraft right angle mini (SOOOOOO much easier to use than the Neutrik's)
 3/16" Nylon multifilament to the Y
 1/8" Nylon multifilament on each twisted pair to the cups
 1/2" 3 to 1 Heatshrink (with a little hot glue) for the Y split
 Hot glue securing the wires inside the cup

 Forgot to use heatshrink as a strain relief where the wires come out of the cups. Anyone have an idea on how to add something to prevent fraying without desoldering my connections and melting down all the hot glue? I could hot glue around the wire and fill in the holes, but that will make it a beotch to recable again, like I most likely will. Plus, it will take away from the clean look I worked pretty hard to get. 

 Anyways, critique away (nicely)!_

 

Nice cable mang! I imagine it looks even nicer in person. But if you thought the Switchcraft was easy to work with, I don't even want to know the horror that must be a Neutrik right angle.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice cable mang! I imagine it looks even nicer in person. But if you thought the Switchcraft was easy to work with, I don't even want to know the horror that must be a Neutrik right angle._

 

The Neutrik comes in 5 pieces, and impossible for me to describe in words how much a pain it was to put them all together after soldering. With the Switchcraft, it is just two pieces like a straight plug. Plus it has a slightly bigger barrel so more room for me to work in. 

 Thanks for the positive comments folks! I can't believe how much fun I am having.


----------



## LingLing1337

Yep, I used the Switchcraft, it's not bad at all, it just takes a bit more thought when stripping/cut the conductors. 

 Why in God's name would Neutrik make their right angle plug 5 pieces? Can you post pics so we can get an idea of this atrocity?

 FraGGler, I know what you mean about having fun. Aside from milling/turning custom cups and painting, it really is the best way to customize your phones. There are so many options to show your creativity.


----------



## skyline889

The Neutriks are easy to use, they're just limited to certain awg sizes. This can be worked around though if you absolutely need bigger awg but I don't see what the big deal is. I prefer the compactness of the Neutrik to the oversized Switchcraft.

http://www.neutrik.com/client/neutri..._944738487.pdf


----------



## FraGGleR

I agree that they are more compact and in certain applications are better. As a beginner, I was completely dismayed that I had to not only solder in such as small space, but I had to do it neatly enough to bend over, fit the plastic cap on, plus fit the two metal pieces together tight enough to screw the body on. Plus the strain relief was too small to allow the Mogami W2893 I was using to pass through. Please don't forget that I just started soldering for the first time in my life a couple weeks ago so ease of use is a big deal for me and probably anyone just starting out. After having done 5 of the Neutriks now, I am certainly better, but still don't like working with them.

 Lingling, check out the pdf that Skyline posted. It gives an indication of all the pieces. All of mine are in use right now, so all I have are completed ones (see a page or so back for my mini to minis).


----------



## FrozenGecko

Hey FraGGleR, I saw you made a '3 foot mini to RCA' I'm looking to make the same thing and I was just wondering how the RCA plugs that you used were. Were they easy to work with? The only plugs i've worked with are RA Switchcraft 3.5mm plugs.


----------



## FraGGleR

Well, they are the only RCA's I have ever used so I can't say if they are easier to use or not compared to others, however, I found them easy to work with. The only thing that is slightly challenging is soldering the ground since there isn't a hole to use as an anchor. I haven't had any problems yet, but my personal one doesn't get moved. The one I recently made will be the true test of how durable my cables are as my buddy has a tendency to inadvertantly test that characteristic of his posessions. BTW, daleproaudio.com has the Neutriks I use for about as low a price that I have seen with free shipping. They also have a great price on Switchcrafts basic RCA as well if you prefer to stick with them.


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FrozenGecko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey FraGGleR, I saw you made a '3 foot mini to RCA' I'm looking to make the same thing and I was just wondering how the RCA plugs that you used were. Were they easy to work with? The only plugs i've worked with are RA Switchcraft 3.5mm plugs._

 

Hey man, if you order from Redco, check out their RRCA. I made a 3.5 jack-> RCA and a 3.5-> RCA with them, and the look great and are easy to work with. Highly recommended.

 EDIT: Forgot to mention, most RCAs should be quite easy to work with, since they use two large contacts in stead of 3 smaller ones. I haven't used an RCA or mono 1/4" that's been hard to work with.


----------



## FraGGleR

On fire!

 11" mini to mini





 4 strands of Teflon SPC from Navships in a litz round braid
 Neutrik mini's
 Flame retardant techflex to keep it classy
 All secured with hotglue

 I like how blue it turned out. The stiffness of the teflon SPC isn't so bad for interconnects. It was just the headphone cable that I made that was awful because of the stiffness. I can't discern an audible difference between the SPC and the Mogami wire right now. I want to say that the SPC sounded a smidge brighter, but that may be because I thought it should. Maybe there is a difference, maybe I am imagining it. I'm sure people with better ears than I could tell.


----------



## LingLing1337

I'm almost considering exclusively buying ViaBlue mini's, they're such an amazing connector. If only they weren't $10 a pop.


----------



## FrozenGecko

Ugh!! I like making cables, but my order just came to 50$!! Yikes!! Might have to wait a bit.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FrozenGecko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ugh!! I like making cables, but my order just came to 50$!! Yikes!! Might have to wait a bit._

 

LOL! I have already done that many times where I run through Wirecare or some other website filling up my cart like a kid in a toystore only to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 when I go to check out and then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as I close out my browser. Based on selling prices for premium cables, DIY still comes out ahead, but really only if you make yourself the one set you need. I am in the worst spot as I don't even need cables, but I keep making them without selling anything.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am in the worst spot as I don't even need cables, but I keep making them without selling anything._

 

Be careful.

 I don't want to be tuning into A&E's _Hoarders_ next year saying "Hey, I know that guy!" 






 se


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL! I have already done that many times where I run through Wirecare or some other website filling up my cart like a kid in a toystore only to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when I go to check out and then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as I close out my browser. Based on selling prices for premium cables, DIY still comes out ahead, but really only if you make yourself the one set you need. I am in the worst spot as I don't even need cables, but I keep making them without selling anything._

 

Haha, trust me Fraggler, you _need_ that XLR to dual mono mini adapter! It has to come in use some time!

 With DIY I buy materials for stuff I would normally not buy. Just bought enough material for a 1/4" extension, which should come in handy, but I don't really _need_ it


----------



## FraGGleR

Well, I will post it in a different thread, but I am going to start a monthly cable art project where I pick a theme and try to build a cable or two that reflect that theme. If I call it art, it can't be considered a disease, so that is one purpose served. And second, each project will be for sale. My only goal is to cover costs so that I can do the next months project. If I net to zero at the end of the year, but made and sold 12 cable projects, I will be a happy guy. This way I can keep up my habit without going into credit card debt. The rest of the semester will be making tons of "cheap" cables to perfect my finishing skill so come the new year, I will be able to make high end stuff that people might want to purchase (and won't fall apart if they wiggle them).

 What is a good length of cable to start turning out? 2-3 foot RCA's? 8-10" mini to minis? 2 foot RCA to mini's? Might as well make stuff people could use.

 Cheers for the positive comments and encouragement!


----------



## LingLing1337

Headphone cables. Do it. I made my first one a while back and I'm starting on my second, and they're the most fun cables to make.


----------



## FraGGleR

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/don...ml#post6127778
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/diy...ml#post6166101
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/diy...ml#post6142940





 Or did you mean I should make a custom headphone cable for my projects?


----------



## momomo6789

http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/7839/img8078.jpg

 cable for beyer dt880s i sold ^_^ and adapter


----------



## skyline889

Resize image before posting please.


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/don...ml#post6127778
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/diy...ml#post6166101
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/diy...ml#post6142940





 Or did you mean I should make a custom headphone cable for my projects?_

 

Whoops, I hadn't seen those posts. But yeah, I was talking about doing a heapdhone cable for your projects.


----------



## momomo6789

dt880s 





 mini -> mini never worked with a mini before its a pain then viablues plug is something else to solder good with 24 awg mogami.


----------



## FraGGleR

Nice work momomo! Is that cable covering the Viablue Redline from AVoutlet.com?


----------



## aloksatoor

A 1 foot aux cable I made out of spare jena 22 gauge....


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aloksatoor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A 1 foot aux cable I made out of spare jena 22 gauge....
_

 

I love naked braided wire!


----------



## FraGGleR

9.5" right angled mini to mini







 4 strands of 24awg Teflon coated SPC from Navships in a litz round braid
 Neutrik right angle mini's
 1/8" Black with white tracer flame retardant techflex

 And then...

 6' extension cable










 4 strands of 24awg Nucleotide UPOCC wire from Double Helix Cables in a litz round braid, naked!
 Neutrik mini plug
 Neutrik mini cable jack


----------



## bik2101

that's nice.. Fraggler, hjow did you do the round braid for 4 conductors? I've only been able to figure out the square braid.


----------



## momomo6789

Start with the four wires side by side.

 a. Take the leftmost wire and cross it OVER its TWO neighbors.

 b. Take the rightmost wire and cross it OVER its ONE neighbor.

 c. Take the leftmost wire and cross it UNDER its TWO neighbors.

 d. Take the rightmost wire and cross it UNDER its ONE neighbor.

 over and over ^_^


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Start with the four wires side by side.

 a. Take the leftmost wire and cross it OVER its TWO neighbors.

 b. Take the rightmost wire and cross it OVER its ONE neighbor.

 c. Take the leftmost wire and cross it UNDER its TWO neighbors.

 d. Take the rightmost wire and cross it UNDER its ONE neighbor.

 over and over ^_^_

 

man, momomo, you spoiled my chance to say "by training in the mountains of japan for 3 years."


----------



## bik2101

cool. thanks!


----------



## FrozenGecko

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_man, momomo, you spoiled my chance to say "by training in the mountains of japan for 3 years." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ahaha!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice cables!! I'm debating wether or not to buy canare quad or braid some wire next time I make cables... Frag, do you prefer braided wire to canare quad?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FrozenGecko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ahaha!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice cables!! I'm debating wether or not to buy canare quad or braid some wire next time I make cables... Frag, do you prefer braided wire to canare quad?_

 

I love the look of braided wire, especially when naked. The benefits of using a mic cable (I use Mogami instead of Canare), is that there is more shielding. In particular I use the Mogami mini star quad (W2983 I think), which not only twists two pairs together which I understand to be ideal, it has cotton insulation wrapped in paper, with a copper shield under its pvc coat. In theory, all this can make for a signal less impacted by electronic noise around it than a naked braid. However, whether it be my equipment or my ears, I can't hear any real differences either way.

 Long story short, I make cables with aesthetics in mind, using the best materials I can afford (not much right now). For many things, using mic cable is simpler and possibly more robust. I simply like the look of braids better (plus there is something almost meditative to doing a long braid). If I were to make a "high end" cable, I could do various shielding and wrapping to the strands before or after braiding to shield better, but then I lose the pretty looks and may as well just use really nice prefabricated cable.

 Something I will be experimenting with is using more translucent coverings to protect the braids a little, but still show them off (you can get an idea with the blue braids I have under the black techflex).

 Probably more than you wanted to know, but there you have it. Do whatever you think might be most fun. I use both (a bunch of Mogami cables are coming!), but I enjoy braiding the most.

 PS. You can always buy a starquad or ministarquad mic cable and strip it down to its wires and braid those. Might save you the trouble of deciding and maybe a little cash if you buy in bulk. If you have spare cat5 cables, those are nice to strip down and practice braiding if you want.


----------



## ivanrocks321

Got a question here where can i buy some multifilament nylon i need a size that fits approximately the same size of the older grado cables, and a smaller size that would fit something like the es7? I found some sites but they only sell in giant quantities 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im looking for about 7ft for the larger size and 15ft of the smaller ones. If any one has some lying around and would like to sell some to me that would be nice too. And also do they make multifilament nylon in colors other than black?


----------



## aloksatoor

wirecare sells by the foot


----------



## momomo6789

the ebay !!!


----------



## ivanrocks321

tried ebay but no luck finding any but wirecare seems to have what im looking for. The question is what size is the one im looking for there several sizes am i assuming a 1/4 and 1/8 size would fit the mogami 2534 and 2893. And what size heatshrink is good to finish them off.


----------



## momomo6789

techflex, great deals on eBay Motors, Business Industrial on eBay! hum ? not so hard to find


----------



## ivanrocks321

thanks for the link, did not know it was under automotive before.


----------



## BassThor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_techflex, great deals on eBay Motors, Business Industrial on eBay! hum ? not so hard to find_

 

Thank yooooou~~! Hero of the day!


----------



## FraGGleR

I got my multifilament from wirecare, as they do sell in smaller quantities, plus have just about everything else at a reasonable cost (not to mention their packaging is supreme). Just as a headsup, I really don't think that the 1/8" multifilament fits the Mogami W2983. I bought both 1/8" and 3/16" and could not get the 1/8" on, despite what I have read here and there on the forums. 1/8" fits for regular techflex, but not the multifilament. 3/16th went on just about perfectly. You can see my K81DJ recable for how tightly the 3/16th fits the W2983. I have 1/8" on the twisted pairs going to the cup. 

 For heatshrink, you can use 1/2" 3 to 1 to finish off W2983. It will shrink up a little thicker, but it gives you quite a bit of versatility (can be stretched over a connector if you forgot to put it on before soldering). If you have something like a thin twisted pair, you might need maybe some 1/4" to ensure a snug fit. I don't like visible heatshrink as strain relief and at least on ends were the jacket is still on the wire, I just makes sure to solder well, clamp down hard with the strain relief claw and use hot glue for added protection.


----------



## FraGGleR

One more I did last night:

 3' RCA to mini







 Black Mogami Mini Starquad W2893 
 Neutrik (Rean) nickel RCA's
 Neutrik nickel mini plug
 1/8" Black with white tracer flame retardant techflex
 Wirecare cablepants

 The techflex at the mini plug is a little weird looking. It is super secure (clamped and hotglued), but looks ever so off, if you look closely.





 How bad is it? I tried to heatshrink, but the Neutrik mini is so narrow, it won't fit over the heatshrink. I have larger heatshrink and could cover the connector and part of the cable, but I feel it takes away from the cleanliness of the look. Should I cut off the end and reterminate? Too bad, it was my most refined one so far.


----------



## momomo6789

1/8th barely fits over the bare wire


----------



## FraGGleR

I tried again, and couldn't manage it. I won't say it won't fit, but for my fumblefutz fingers, I prefer how easy it is to put the 3/16th on. It pulls nice and tight. So to whoever asked try both to see how you like either.


----------



## apatN

FWIW, Head-fi has rules regarding posting photos of DIY stuff intended for sale... Nice work nonetheless.


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ivanrocks321* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got a question here where can i buy some multifilament nylon i need a size that fits approximately the same size of the older grado cables, and a smaller size that would fit something like the es7? I found some sites but they only sell in giant quantities 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im looking for about 7ft for the larger size and 15ft of the smaller ones. If any one has some lying around and would like to sell some to me that would be nice too. And also do they make multifilament nylon in colors other than black?_

 

I just found the eBay seller furryletters, he is great for TechFlex and NMF. Prices are great on everything and shipping is so reasonable. One of the few times I've hit check out and felt like I've gotten a great deal


----------



## FraGGleR

And one for my Clip+ and E5

 4" mini to mini






 4 strands of naked Nucleotide wire from Double Helix Cables in a round Litz braid
 Switchcraft right angle mini's

 Love working with the Nucleotide. Good flexibility, looks great naked, and sounds terrific. Definitely like it better than SPC from Navships. Still like the Mogami, but I think this sounds a slight bit better.


----------



## jageur272

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And one for my Clip+ and E5

 4" mini to mini

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/member...-mini-mini.jpg

 4 strands of naked Nucleotide wire from Double Helix Cables in a round Litz braid
 Switchcraft right angle mini's

 Love working with the Nucleotide. Good flexibility, looks great naked, and sounds terrific. Definitely like it better than SPC from Navships. Still like the Mogami, but I think this sounds a slight bit better._

 

You may want to tighten up that braid if you want to use it for portable. Not for sound, but it may snag something and you don't seem to have much strain relief.


----------



## FraGGleR

When it is in use, it is bent such that the slack is tightened up bit. Plus it normally is in my hand or on a desk. As for strain relief, I have the wires pretty tightly clamped inside and it is very secure. Do you mean strain relief around the opening so the wires don't get bent? I am not a fan of heatshrink on my connectors, but I do have some clear heatshrink coming to play with. 

 Thanks for the critique! If I feel like punishing myself I might go back in and resolder and tighten the braid


----------



## FraGGleR

Here is one that was inspired partially by my Laughing Man avatar from Ghost in the Shell.

 Laughing Man mini to mini (11" tip to tip)














 4 strands of 24awg SPC from Navships, signal wires in black techflex with white tracer, ground naked, braided in a round litz
 Neutrik minis

 I particularly like the way this one looks. Probably an early look at how some of my stuff will develop, as I am going to try lots of combinations. Sadly I am out of connectors until my next order so no more cables until next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I will break down some earlier cables and try different stuff.


----------



## scootermafia

sexy anime themed cables...


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is one that was inspired partially by my Laughing Man avatar from Ghost in the Shell._

 

Sheer beauty! Really like the combination of black and blue.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really like the combination of black and blue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

SADIST! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se


----------



## dean0

DT770pro Recable, Dual Entry

 -Mogami W2534 cable
 -Yarbo 1/4 Jack


----------



## FraGGleR

Nice! That sleeving looks great with the Yarbo plug. What kind of sleeving is it?


----------



## dean0

Thanks, its; ELECAUDIO SG-03 Expandable Braided Nylon Sheath (PET) 06-12mm


----------



## FraGGleR

And one more to last through Thanksgiving:

 My very first cable sacrificed its connectors to give birth to my latest.

 This:






 became

 this:





 4 13" strands of Nucleotide wire from DHC in a (can you guess?) round litz braid to the Y then twisted to the RCAs
 Neutrik right angled mini and RCAs

 I now have a naked Nucleotide mini to mini, mini to RCA, and extension cable. Once I have the stones to recable my SRH840 (want to do the Scootermafia mini XLR), I will have a all naked, all the time collection on my desk!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dean0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, its; ELECAUDIO SG-03 Expandable Braided Nylon Sheath (PET) 06-12mm_

 

Wow, they have some really cool stuff there. Pretty decent prices, especially on some great looking RCAs. Wonder how hard it would be to order stuff and get it shipped to the US. Thanks for the link!


----------



## FrozenGecko

Just ordered 50+ bucks worth of stuff from markertek!!

 I was considering buying Nucleotide wire from DHC but it's kinda expensive, does anyone know of any cheaper alternatives that they liked?


----------



## FraGGleR

Nucleotide is the least expensive cryo'd UPOCC I have come across. I am not sure a cheaper high end wire is out there. It is also easy to work with and great looking. If that is too much, then using Mogami or Canare is a good option. Teflon coated silver plated copper from Navships is pretty popular and pretty cheap, although too stiff for headphone cables IMO, fine for interconnects. Personally, I use Mogami W2893 if I am not using the Nucleotide, now that I have finally used up most of my SPC. I know that some people use the regular star quad of either the Mogami and Canare and strip it all the way down to the wires to use. That gives you similarly sized wires to the Nucleotide to work with, albeit without all the treatments it gets. One day I might try silver, but I really like flexible wire so solidcore silver probably won't make me very happy, not to mention it is more expensive. 

 Keep in mind I have only been making cables for like a month, so I certainly am no authority. Just sharing what I have found so far. Experiment! Have fun!


----------



## FrozenGecko

I saw some wire on HGA that was really cheap, I might give that a go.


----------



## jageur272

HGA uses solid core wire. Not sure if you're going to like it that much if you're making cables for portable use. If you do want to use solid core and REALLY want cheap, but high quality wire, DIY HiFi Supply and VT4C are both economically priced, but shipping is a little slow (and VERY expensive on some items, but not the wire/electronics parts) due to their locations (China). 1N34 also has cheap wire, but it'd be better suited for hook-up work IMO.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jageur272* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HGA uses solid core wire. Not sure if you're going to like it that much if you're making cables for portable use. If you do want to use solid core and REALLY want cheap, but high quality wire, DIY HiFi Supply and VT4C are both economically priced, but shipping is a little slow (and VERY expensive on some items, but not the wire/electronics parts) due to their locations (China). 1N34 also has cheap wire, but it'd be better suited for hook-up work IMO._

 

Great links, Jageur! I am intrigued by the litz wire, although I don't know what I would make with it. As long as shipping charges don't make up the difference, there are some great prices for silve on both of the other sites. Cool connectors on VT4C, too.


----------



## FraGGleR

Keepin' the dream alive!

 Shiny K81DJ recable:














 4x4' of Cooner silver plated copper with a silicone jacket in a (what else!) round litz braid
 Switchcraft right angle mini
 1/4" clear heat shrink
 Hot glue to secure wires in cups

 As much as I enjoyed my first recable with Mogami with multifilament covering it, I am kind of in love with the way this looks. I was going to cover it with something, but I love the look of the tight braid I can get with this. The white/silvery look is beautiful. Third picture shows how flexible the wire is despite a gauge of probably 18-20. Big thanks to Koyaan I Sqatsi for introducing me to it. On the upper limit of how thick a wire I can use, and too big for my normal Neutrik's. I actually would prefer more stiffness for an interconnect. Not sure how it compares sonically to other wires since I am using $55 headphones out of a $40 DAP. Most everything I have used outside of some Radio Shack speaker wire has sounded good to me. 

 Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## FraGGleR

Maybe I should pace myself?

 The stealth SRH840 cable:






 4x4' of DHC's Nucleotide in a round litz braid
 Techflex nylon multifilament cover
 Black body gold tip Neutrik mini
 Salvaged gold plated 2.5mm jack with hot glue locking wings from earlier recable attempt (ugly but works wonderfully)
 1/2" black heatshrink

 Although I like naked, sometimes clothes that really show of the curves can look good too


----------



## jageur272

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Keepin' the dream alive!

 Shiny K81DJ recable:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/member...-k81dj-top.jpg
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/member...able-k81dj.jpg
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/member...oner-cable.jpg

 4x4' of Cooner silver plated copper with a silicone jacket in a (what else!) round litz braid
 Switchcraft right angle mini
 1/4" clear heat shrink
 Hot glue to secure wires in cups

 As much as I enjoyed my first recable with Mogami with multifilament covering it, I am kind of in love with the way this looks. I was going to cover it with something, but I love the look of the tight braid I can get with this. The white/silvery look is beautiful. Third picture shows how flexible the wire is despite a gauge of probably 18-20. Big thanks to Koyaan I Sqatsi for introducing me to it. On the upper limit of how thick a wire I can use, and too big for my normal Neutrik's. I actually would prefer more stiffness for an interconnect. Not sure how it compares sonically to other wires since I am using $55 headphones out of a $40 DAP. Most everything I have used outside of some Radio Shack speaker wire has sounded good to me. 

 Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!_

 

Very nice! Where did you get the wire from? I've heard of Cooner as a wire supplier, but I'm not exactly sure how to order their products.


----------



## FraGGleR

I got my wire from Koyaan I. Sqatsi. From what I understand the minimum order directly from Cooner is 1000ft so unless you REALLY like it and want a lot, you will have to contact Koyaan for a smaller supply of it. It is less than $1.50 a foot so pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## aj-kun

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is one that was inspired partially by my Laughing Man avatar from Ghost in the Shell.

 Laughing Man mini to mini (11" tip to tip)

 4 strands of 24awg SPC from Navships, signal wires in black techflex with white tracer, ground naked, braided in a round litz
 Neutrik minis

 I particularly like the way this one looks. Probably an early look at how some of my stuff will develop, as I am going to try lots of combinations. Sadly I am out of connectors until my next order so no more cables until next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I will break down some earlier cables and try different stuff._

 

digging the cable man very nice


----------



## dean0

3.5mm to 3.5mm Round Litz Braid


----------



## FraGGleR

Nice, dean0. What wire did you use?

 And arigatou gozaimasu Aj-kun, I definitely like it. Have a whole lot more themed stuff to work on when I get the spare funds for materials.


----------



## dean0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice, dean0. What wire did you use?

 And arigatou gozaimasu Aj-kun, I definitely like it. Have a whole lot more themed stuff to work on when I get the spare funds for materials._

 

thanks, Iam using mogami wire, didnt want to use the 'expensive' stuff this time, since its my 1st go at litz braiding. This little interconnect will be used for my ipod in car.


----------



## aj-kun

i'm not waponese -.-'
 but your welcome


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aj-kun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm not waponese -.-'
 but your welcome_

 

I figured you would at least understand thanks since you are a self-professed otaku. No further assumptions made.


----------



## skyline889

Just finished up a 16ft pair of bi-wire speaker cables for my home rig. A 500' spool of 16awg ultra flexible pure copper and 16 locking banana plugs went into it (Pics shown below only show one channel of two). Can't wait to get them home and test them out.


----------



## logwed

How long did that take to braid... (call it morbid curiosity).

 Very beautiful, though.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *logwed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How long did that take to braid... (call it morbid curiosity)._

 

I'd be more curious how long it took him to regain his sanity and the feeling in his fingers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yes, very beautiful.

 se


----------



## FallenAngel

Looks wonderful - capacitance and inductance is another story.


----------



## Nebby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks wonderful - capacitance and inductance is another story. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Don't bring that crazy talk into this!


----------



## leeperry

yeah, how long for this damn braid?

 this one almost got me nuts...up to 6ft was fine, but the last 4ft were a major PITA(and SQ sucked anyway, braided or not) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 BTW, there used to be a thread w/ a lot of 1/4" plugs described...there's a brand that looked really neat(and available on ebay), anyone's got the URL please?

 I find the neutrik really poorly machined(actual contact looks REALLY poor), and the Furutech are too damn heavy and made of different alloys+cryo treatment...didn't convince me either.


----------



## FraGGleR

Nice, skyline! I did 3 feet of 12 wires in that weave and it was all I could stand. Yours looks so perfect too. Very nicely done. 

 And I would also love to know how it sounds so I can keep sorting through all the science of audio.


----------



## leeperry

that's the one, it looks delicious


----------



## FraGGleR

Feel like I should wait for a few days to follow with my pictures, but oh well. I have a disease...

 I put some clothes on my 6' Nucleotide extension cable:






 Same with my 1' Nucleotide mini to RCA:






 Love the extension now, hate the mini to RCA. Lost a lot of its flexibility when I decided to heatshrink the wires to the RCA's. Also don't like the Y split. Next time I will use an extra RCA barrel and see how that goes until I can afford to buy some Viablue splitters.


----------



## skyline889

Thanks for the comments guys! I would say from start to finish, it took about ten hours of total work. I was building as the parts slowly trickled in so the work as broken up though, and it was done while doing other tasks so it's not a completely accurate time span. The braiding itself wasn't too bad, just tedious. Matching the leads and measuring each with a mm was a pita though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm aware of the crazy parallel capacitance problems with a braid like this but I've used this style of braid before and it hasn't been a problem for me. I wanted a relatively flexible and non garden hose sized circumference, so it was the best choice for me.


----------



## FrozenGecko

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Fraggler,

 The last 24 out of 26 pictures you posted in this thread that same object in the corner. I'm guessing it's a lamp, perhaps you could take a picture of it and stop teasing us :>?


 On-topic....

 I made a mini to rca-rca tonight. I am going to make a 1/8 male to 1/4 female when I get time. i'll post pictures once I got it done


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FrozenGecko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fraggler,

 The last 24 out of 26 pictures you posted in this thread that same object in the corner. I'm guessing it's a lamp, perhaps you could take a picture of it and stop teasing us :>?


 On-topic....

 I made a mini to rca-rca tonight. I am going to make a 1/8 male to 1/4 female when I get time. i'll post pictures once I got it done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL. That is part of my "Ikea Photo Studio" ($20 lamp, and $40 bookshelf).

 Look forward to seeing your creations.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this one almost got me nuts...up to 6ft was fine, but the last 4ft were a major PITA(and SQ sucked anyway, braided or not) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <snip>_

 

What wire was it and what did it do to the sound? It looks like the TWCu wire and that seems to be highly regarded wire.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I needed a short IC to run between my amp and DAC and wanted it to be a little on the fancy side. This cable is a litz of 3 runs of clear Kimber TCSS and 1 run of 22 gauge silver in teflon (2 TCSS to ground, 1 TCSS + silver to signal). RCAs are the trusty Cardas rhodium plate, which require quite a bit of heat to solder to the barrel.


----------



## dean0

very nice, where did you buy the copper cable?
 thanks
 dean0


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Thanks, the Kimber TCSS came from Mike at Percy Audio.


----------



## FraGGleR

It's not the Christmas headphone cables I wanted to make, but it was all I have the materials for right now.

 The Xmas mini to mini:














 6+" of wire stripped from some Mogami W2893, with the channel wires in white heatshrink, and the ground bare (red). Green wire is decorative from some stripped Cat6.
 Neutrik mini's

 You haven't heard your Christmas music until you have heard it through a Christmas themed cable. The silver bells are more silvery. Jingle bells are more jingly. And you can even hear Rudolph's nose shining so bright. Highly recommended!


----------



## momomo6789

while waiting for the wire for a bnc cable to come in today i got board and sleeved 20 awg vampire wire .


----------



## FraGGleR

Nice, I am doing something similar for some speaker cables. Big, burly braids for the win!


----------



## dean0

Superlux HD681 Recable


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_today i got bored and sleeved 20 awg vampire wire_

 

that must be terribly heavy...can't stop braiding eh?


----------



## rds

This LOD was made for very practical reasons. On the way home from studying all day my ipod went on the fritz with left channel cutting out. The crappy jacks used on non 3g iphones/itouchs tend to go bad if you leave the ipod in your front pocket for example.

 Anyways, it's exam period and I'm not willing to part with my ipod right now or listen with one channel. Instead of going right to bed I made a LOD - it's needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One shot alone and one with its friends.










 The wire is whiplash audio/cryo parts TWcu, LOD is quables, and the audio plugs come from here

 EDIT updated pics, because I added a little strain relief to the LOD. I think that makes it look a little cleaner.


----------



## aj-kun

I'm digging that gunmetal colour rds.
 (on the 3.5 mm plug)


----------



## LingLing1337

I really like the work you're doing Fraggler, keep us updated.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really like the work you're doing Fraggler, keep us updated._

 

Thanks! Unfortunately, in an attempt to enlarge the wire holes on my K81DJ's for a mini-xlr mod (I want to roll cables!), I slipped and fubared one of my drivers so my budget for new cables just got devoured for now. We will see what funds Christmas bring.

 And RDS, nice job! I have a couple of those minis coming and can't wait to use them.


----------



## momomo6789

the denons are still lighter then he-5 so the extra weight is not to bad. had to switch to 4 pin from 3pin so i just did it at the same time didn't take much longer besides putting the cups on backwards and not noticing till the end.


----------



## cyberspyder

Amateur effort


----------



## rds

Thanks guys! I updated the photos and they show a strain relief I added to the LOD. I think it looks really good now


----------



## cyberspyder

Comments?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks guys! I updated the photos and they show a strain relief I added to the LOD. I think it looks really good now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice. I like it!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Comments? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You made me miss my K81DJ's that I just killed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nicely done, though. Particularly think you did a good job on that Ysplit.


----------



## donovansmith

I haven't touched a soldering iron for almost 4 years but was digging through my old DIY stuff and figured may as well give it a shot. I ordered a DAC from Fleabay that should be here next week and a short set of RCA cables was in order. I have a ton of TechFlex, heatshrink, magnet wire, Neutrik RCAs, and Eichmann BulletPlugs so I have more than sufficient supplies on hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I already mentioned that I hadn't done this kind of stuff for a few years, so I expected pretty much disastrous results. Amazingly I only wasted one RCA plug and the whole thing didn't turn out as bad as I expected. I plan to remake it with BulletPlugs soon. Didn't want to risk expensive plugs tonight though. It's just simple 26AWG twisted pair copper magnet wire on the inside of 3 layers of TechFlex.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *donovansmith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't touched a soldering iron for almost 4 years but was digging through my old DIY stuff and figured may as well give it a shot. I ordered a DAC from Fleabay that should be here next week and a short set of RCA cables was in order. I have a ton of TechFlex, heatshrink, magnet wire, Neutrik RCAs, and Eichmann BulletPlugs so I have more than sufficient supplies on hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I already mentioned that I hadn't done this kind of stuff for a few years, so I expected pretty much disastrous results. Amazingly I only wasted one RCA plug and the whole thing didn't turn out as bad as I expected. I plan to remake it with BulletPlugs soon. Didn't want to risk expensive plugs tonight though. It's just simple 26AWG twisted pair copper magnet wire on the inside of 3 layers of TechFlex.
_

 

Nice, welcome back to cable making


----------



## dean0

Another cable for HD650's, I didnt use braiding for better flexibility. 
 Parts used;
 -Cardas Plugs
 -Furutech 1/4 Jack
 -Mogami 2543 Cable
 -Viablue Alluminium Splitter
 -Viablue Heatshrink over the Cardas Plugs
 -Cardas Quad Eutectic Solder












 Headphone Extension Cable 3.5mm to 1/4 Jack
 Parts Used;
 -Yarbo 3.5mm Jack
 -Neutrik 1/4 Locking Jack
 -Mogami 2543 Cable
 -ELECAUDIO Shady Graphite Braiding
 -Cardas Quad Eutectic Solder


----------



## rds

Nice work dean0! Where'd you get the Yarbo mini jack?


----------



## FallenAngel

That does look VERY cool.

VT4C offers a different looking Yarbo 3.5mm


----------



## rds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That does look VERY cool.

VT4C offers a different looking Yarbo 3.5mm_

 

you mean this one?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you mean this one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hehe. i think deano gets them from a french website. at least if it is the same place he got the cool sleeving from one of his earlier projects.


----------



## momomo6789

why no sleeve over mogami ?


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_why no sleeve over mogami ?_

 

Perhaps because Mogami looks good.


----------



## momomo6789

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Perhaps because Mogami smells good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

fixed that for you. i swear best smelling plastic ever on mogami wire


----------



## donovansmith

Since I knew I wasn't going to sleep for a while anyway (good 'ol insomnia) I decided to go ahead and make a quarter-meter cable with BulletPlugs. It's a 4-wire copper magnet wire braid with 2 26AWG wires for ground and 2 30AWG wires for the signal and covered with 3 layers of TechFlex.





 As you may have noticed, there's a lot of hair on the blanket the picture was taken on. That's thanks to this 10lb bundle of joy:


----------



## dean0

Thanks for the comments, fraggler is right i get my parts from here Audiophonics - Câbles, Amplificateurs et Accessoires DIY , they have a great range at good prices for anyone in europe.


----------



## dean0

30cm RCA Interconnects
 -Yarbo RCA Locking Connectors
 -Mogami 2534 Cable
 -ELECAUDIO Shady Graphite Braiding
 -Cardas Quad Eutectic Solder


----------



## donovansmith

Wow. Those are very nice looking cables, dean0. Those connectors look very solid (and huge!) and the braided covering looks way better than even the multifilament nylon version of TechFlex.


----------



## skyline889

Just finished a new 2m digital rca interconnect for my set-up back home. Previous one was made using silver coated copper coaxial; decided to go with 75ohm, Furutech copper coaxial wire instead.


----------



## momomo6789

digital bnc cable 75 ohm ^_^ just b/c bjc one was ugly. 3m


----------



## Llama16

It's amazing how you make a simple cable look so sexy.
 I wish I had access to parts.


----------



## igor0203

Here is my 2x0.5m RCA interconnect. Cable is Neotech NEI-3003 PC-OCC and WBT clone connectors. All soldered with Cardas Quad solder.


----------



## rds

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dean0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the comments, fraggler is right i get my parts from here Audiophonics - Câbles, Amplificateurs et Accessoires DIY , they have a great range at good prices for anyone in europe._

 

Thanks for the link! It's too bad their shipping prices are extremely high (ie $27usd to ship 4 of those 1/8" connectors to canada).
 Oh well, guess I won't be using yarbo 1/8" connectors


----------



## FraGGleR

Well, since I treated myself to a pair of $25 speakers to go with my $40 T-amp ebay kit, I needed speaker cables!














 2.5' of Vampire SC-554 speaker wire
 1/4" Black techflex
 4 Solder type banana plugs from Parts-express
 4 Screw type speaker pins from Monoprice
 Black and clear Heatshrink

 Wish I had spent like $10 more for nicer bananas, but oh well. Also the clear heatshrink looks like buttocks to me so I will change to black heatshrink when I order some more. Tried to capture how cool the copper and silver twist looks peeking out from the techflex, but couldn't quite manage it with my camera. Can't say how they sound since the equipment isn't even low end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least they won't be the weak link. Someday I will have the extra cash for some viablue splitters, but until then I will look for some small, black rubber bands to keept the wires twisted together.


----------



## momomo6789

jh13 balanced THIS WAS not easy but not really harder then working with a viablue mini.


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_digital bnc cable 75 ohm ^_^ just b/c bjc one was ugly. 3m



_

 

Those are 50 ohm BNCs on there, not 75 ohm. Note the amount of teflon around the center pin. 75 ohm have little or no insulation there. I've noticed that a number of the "hi-end" connectors appear to be 50 ohm.


----------



## momomo6789

their sold as 75 ohm i would think they would be.


----------



## cyberspyder

Grado recable for a friend WIP....













 

 

 



 Brendan


----------



## luvdunhill

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_their sold as 75 ohm i would think they would be._

 

Look like 50 ohm to me, good catch Pars.


----------



## momomo6789

Vampire Wire - #BNC its this right here its 75 ohm lol.


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Vampire Wire - #BNC its this right here its 75 ohm lol._

 

They can say anything they want, and most audiophiles will believe them... after all, Canare says their RCAs are "true 75 ohm" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice cable, but I guess my point is if you are going to go to they trouble of getting as close as you can to 75 ohm you need to know what you are buying.

Gold Plated BNC Hardware - Page 2 - diyAudio


----------



## momomo6789

Old 14th April 2003, 06:37 thats a yee long time ago . so i read through that speculation to come to the conclusion it has to do with the ring and the pin size so i took out a canare and a bjc 75 ohm all 3 pin size look the same, all 3 have different lengths of pins but maybe those are not even 75 ohm ohh audio world why do you do this to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im buy a whole bunch of bncs that are 75 ohm and compare them now at least i have something to do now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## compicat

My diy Sennheiser HD800 balanced cable:


----------



## cyberspyder

Moar updates...sleeved or non-sleeved?...hmmmm











 Brendan


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Looks like a nice tight braid


----------



## cyberspyder

Completion...I'm sure he'll be pleased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












































 Brendan


----------



## TheRH

Very professional looking, great job.


----------



## drummerdimitri

My first DIY CAT 6 cable with RS gold plated plugs


----------



## FraGGleR

nice job. i guess you figured everything out! i like all the colors.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Thank you! I love the colors too, but would have preferred to used some transparent rubber tubing to keep the wires from spreading apart when compressed, but don't have any lying around, so i opted for the raw look of explosive colors instead.


----------



## jageur272

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you! I love the colors too, but would have preferred to used some transparent rubber tubing to keep the wires from spreading apart when compressed, but don't have any lying around, so i opted for the raw look of explosive colors instead._

 

Clear heat shrink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Unfortunately, i don't have the required materials or a heat gun for that! Might get some for xmas though, who knows...


----------



## cyberspyder

Hairdryer!


----------



## dfkt

Zippo!


----------



## skyline889

Lighter's don't work as well on non-black tubing. It'll burn unless you hold it a certain distance away and even then, clear tubing will usually discolor from the smoke given off. The only lighter I've found that works on clear and colored heatshrink without being a PITA are torches. Heatgun's only $10 though so it's cheaper just to buy one of those from Harbor freight than it would be to buy a good torch lighter.


----------



## dfkt

Actually, you have to hold it closer. As long as you keep the heatshrink in the blue (non-oxidizing) part of the flame, it will not discolor. The yellow part of the flame will make it nasty looking. You have to be fast, too.


----------



## TheRH

I use a Wagner heat gun ( the kind you pick in the paint isle of hope depot) best investment I have purchased for making cables. You can still over heat techflex but heath shrink comes out perfect and tight every time.


----------



## dhaninugraha

latest iPod LOD... Canare L4E6S, Ridax connector, Neutrik 3.5mm goldplated plug, WBT soldered, Touch/Phone compatible...


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dhaninugraha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_latest iPod LOD... Canare L4E6S, Ridax connector, Neutrik 3.5mm goldplated plug, WBT soldered, Touch/Phone compatible...
_

 

Too bad Canare isn't red and white. That would have been a great candy cane lod.


----------



## dhaninugraha

Fraggler, the blue ones taste like blueberry, you know


----------



## drummerdimitri

Here are pics of a DIY LOD that I made by ripping an old cheap LOD i bought, keeping the dock part only, braiding some ethernet wires together and soldering them to an RS gold series 1/8 inch plug. Very satisfied with the build as it is my first DIY LOD. Thanks goes to Punnisher for having posted the HowTo: Build an Ultra-Slim LOD Cable thread. I do have a small question though, how come the LOD I built doesn't work with the Iphone 3G? I haven't tried it on any other version of the Iphone, but like is there an additional step that I must undertake in order to make it work with the Iphone? Not that I need it to, it's just that I'm curious as to why It only worked with my Ipod?


----------



## Llama16

If I recall correctly the Iphone dock connector is different from the standard LOD (eg the classic ipods). It involves shorting and a resistor.

 EDIT: this is what I found
  Quote:


 Pin 11 should have a 1K resistor between it and pin 21, and also a jumper wire from pin 11's end of the resistor to Pin 30 of the dock. I've been using this for awhile and it works fine. 
 

I don't now if this is entirely correct, I just quickly googled it.


----------



## dhaninugraha

spot on, Llama16


----------



## drummerdimitri

Thanks for your reply, I had found the same information right after asking the question here. The stupid dock I ripped apart had a resistor, but I removed it because it wasn't part of the tutorial, but that's alright because i will only be using it with my ipod. So what do you think about my first LOD build?


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for your reply, I had found the same information right after asking the question here. The stupid dock I ripped apart had a resistor, but I removed it because it wasn't part of the tutorial, but that's alright because i will only be using it with my ipod. So what do you think about my first LOD build?_

 

Looks nice- order some high quality components for your next build, and you'll be really satisfied, I think. Though being in Lebanon, sourcing parts could be a pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: My favorite cable build I've done was when I went all-out and purchased all the doodads and addons. Well, except for the cable, no way in hell I'm paying $5/ft for any sort of cable.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote:


 Looks nice- order some high quality components for your next build, and you'll be really satisfied, I think. Though being in Lebanon, sourcing parts could be a pain 
 

I focus more on the aesthetics of the cable with the available materials, because i personally cannot tell the difference between a DIY cable and a really high end cable. I believe that cables are the last components that will bottleneck your audio setup, so saving up on cables and spending more on audio components is more what i'm into. Thanks for realizing that sourcing could be a pain in Lebanon considering most of the people here probably don't even know were Lebanon is!


----------



## Spasticteapot

Can anyone recommend the correct sleeving to fit over Canare Star Quad?


----------



## logwed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I focus more on the aesthetics of the cable with the available materials, because i personally cannot tell the difference between a DIY cable and a really high end cable. I believe that cables are the last components that will bottleneck your audio setup, so saving up on cables and spending more on audio components is more what i'm into. Thanks for realizing that sourcing could be a pain in Lebanon considering most of the people here probably don't even know were Lebanon is!_

 

It's a good thing to post your location in your profile.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Spasticteapot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone recommend the correct sleeving to fit over Canare Star Quad?_

 

I use 3/16" Nylon Multi-Filament.


----------



## Spasticteapot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use 3/16" Nylon Multi-Filament. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Like this?
Parts-Express.com:*Techflex 3/8" Expandable Sleeving 25 ft. Carbon | techflex flexo pet split loom wire management heat shrink wire tie expandable sleeve wire wrap flexo


----------



## LingLing1337

No, like this.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Spasticteapot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone recommend the correct sleeving to fit over Canare Star Quad?_

 

I can have it covered with cotton if you'd like.

 se


----------



## Spasticteapot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can have it covered with cotton if you'd like.

 se_

 

That would be pretty snazzy, but likely outside my budget. 

 What size cable are people using here? 20AWG?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Spasticteapot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That would be pretty snazzy, but likely outside my budget._

 

How 'bout the cost of postage?

 This is something I've been meaning to have my braiders try for me but just haven't got 'round to it. This would give me a good excuse to finally do it. 

 se


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks nice- order some high quality components for your next build, and you'll be really satisfied, I think. Though being in Lebanon, sourcing parts could be a pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 EDIT: My favorite cable build I've done was when I went all-out and purchased all the doodads and addons. Well, except for the cable, no way in hell I'm paying $5/ft for any sort of cable.




_

 

Wow, what a nice cable. Where did you purchase the splitter?


----------



## momomo6789

have a lot of extra alo wire laying around so i made these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/6255/img8110d.jpg


----------



## drummerdimitri




----------



## cyberspyder

WOW, great job on the e2c's! Did you just heated the body up to get them apart or what?


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deltaspirit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, what a nice cable. Where did you purchase the splitter?_

 

Thanks. AV-Outlet carries a bunch of ViaBlue parts, and that's where I got the splitter. They aren't very economical, but they sure are purty.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOW, great job on the e2c's! Did you just heated the body up to get them apart or what?_

 

x2. great job. I have a pair of e2c's that are not being used, and a recable seems like a great project to try. please do share your technique!


----------



## drummerdimitri

Well guys, my solution was pretty simple. I used the knife of my swiss card to open both plastic cases by gently cutting through the area where both plastic halves met. After that, i just used some CAT5e wires and soldered them on with the help of a tester. I then glued the plastic cases back together and gently filed the outer surface for a smoother texture because some of the rough edges were uncomfortable when the earphones were installed into my ears. That's basically it, and thanks for your comments because that's what keeps me going in the DIY area.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Sorry for quoting the pic but that is brilliant! Props! What kind of braid is it? Hard to see.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry for quoting the pic but that is brilliant! Props! What kind of braid is it? Hard to see._

 

If it is like one of his past headphone cables, I think he sleeved his strands with multifilament and then braided those together in the standard litz. Kind of like this experiement I did with multifilament and cotton:


----------



## momomo6789

yeh i sold the denons and made the adapter for him.


----------



## Llama16

Hello everyone

 I've subscribed to this thread for a long time now and checked back every time.
 I've got some ordinary generic parts (I wish I had some nicer cables and plugs though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and have need for a 'mini (male) to RCA (male) jacks' cable.
 something like this (This pic comes from the 'DIY mini to RCA thread'):





 I was wondering, how goes the braiding? Is it the same as from this site?
Chimera Labs Do it yourself - braiding Audio Cable

 And what cables are what exactly? If you look at the step by step pictures of that site, are the outer cables the ground cables for both plugs? Do they only come together at the jack itself or can you join them sooner?

 Thanks everyone
 And a happy New Year for those that are a few hours earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Dries


----------



## momomo6789

that's using 6 wires not 4 you only really need 4 for a rca - mini idk why hes using 2x the grounds seems like extra work.


----------



## Llama16

oh yeah , now you say it. Looking at the mini, I thought it were just 4 cables (2 times ground, 1 for each channel).
 But Is the site ok to work on? Can I just follow that? And What about those pictures, are left negative and right negative the grounds?


----------



## momomo6789

you can use any of the 4 wires for any purpose as long as 2 are ground 2 are + and you solder the plugs correct


----------



## Llama16

ha ok.

 I really thought every cable had to has its own 'position' in the braid.
 Thanks

 HAPPY NEWYEAR!!!


----------



## FraGGleR

'Bout time for some pictures in this thread!

 First up a short mini to RCA:









 4 wire round litz braid with Nucleotide wire
 Neutrik right angle mini
 non-branded Vampire custom rhodium plated brass RCA's 
 nylon multifilament

 I absolutely love the RCA's, which I got as a sample when I was fortunate to visit Vampire Wire. They were originally custom made for a company that is unfortunately out of business. I would get more, but Vampire has stopped answering my emails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I think most people knew this, but rhodium is a bitch to solder too. Use lots of flux!


----------



## FraGGleR

You want more? Ok!

 My first Senn cable for my HD650:









 4x5' in a starquad of Nucleotide wire
 custom doublehelix cables 1/4" plug
 Cardas rhodium plated connectors
 nylon multifilament
 various heatshrink

 Used scootermafia's guide to the plugs and got them nicely done on the first try! The 1/4" plug is a very nice, light and easy to work with gold plated brass with a sweet anodized aluminum body. I did something new (for me) with the Y split: I used some 3:1 thick walled adhesive heatshrink around the Y, which becomes really thick and hard once it cools down. Then some normal 3:1 heatshrink that I use everywhere else. Turned out nice and unobtrusive. Although I really love the 4 wire round litz braid, I went with a starquad this time to try a "better" way of rejecting interference. Twisted each channel with its ground and then twisted those two together. Have no idea if it made an audible difference, but it does make the cable more compact. No sexy lumps though.


----------



## FraGGleR

Still not satisfied? Well, then how about some GOLD (well, 1% at least)?

 Mundorf mini to mini:









 4x6" of 24awg mundorf 99% silver/1% gold wire in 20awg teflon tubing
 black and nickel neutrik minis

 It was a pain to put the mundorf in the tubing and to get it to stay where I wanted. Outside of that, a nice and easy mini that sounds great! The mundorf in the ghostly teflon tubing looks spectacular to me and has a real gleam to it that I couldn't capture with the camera. A really striking wire.


----------



## FraGGleR

You want more mundorf? Well, I aim to please!

 The over-the-top mundorf mini to RCA:













 2x(2x4') 24awg mundorf 99%silver/1%gold wire in 20awg teflon tubing in twisted pairs
 Vandingold (Vampire rebrand) gold plated brass RCA's
 lab grade pvc tubing
 Yarbo dark chrome mini

 This was a HUGE pain to make, but I am pleased as pie with the end result. I got about half way done stuffing my twisted wire into the PVC before it would get stuck from friction (kink!) Had to use a very thin coating of mineral oil to get it to go all the way in. Once done, the rest was as simple as making a normal RCA to mini. The Yarbo mini is by far my favorite one used. It is nice quality, is really big, and has nice solder tabs (the internal layout is nearly identical to the Cryo-parts chrome mini). The RCA's were another sample from Vampire Wire that was from a batch made for a company no longer in existance. Really heavy, quality plug. A cut above everything else I have used, even the rhodium one (which I simply like the looks of better). I believe it is a rebranded 808 RCA. This was really fun one one to make. It's the kind of out of the ordinary thing I envisioned working my way up to. It also uses the "nicest" materials I have had the chance to work with. Sounds great, as do all the cables I have made. 

 And that is all until the next binge!


----------



## FraGGleR

Hah! I lied. I forgot about the "beefcake"










 8" of Vampire Wire SCIV
 Yarbo mini's

 Construction of this one isn't anything special, I was just tickled by how thick this sucker is. The 8mm wire just barely fit into the Yarbo's, which have one of the biggest openings of any mini. The cable itself is super robust with thick dialectric and shielding. Very nice cable. Works nicely on my desk connecting the Total Bithead to my Bravo amp, but can't use it properly with my Clip as it lifts the Clip off the desk. Very nice dark blurple color to the jacket. Looks better in person than it does in the picture.

 And really, that is all for a while.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Any suggestions on this? Thanks.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any suggestions on this? Thanks._

 

I have never made a lod before so I can't help you with that part. The wire looks pretty nice, especially the PE dialectric, just be careful soldering, as PE melts pretty quickly unlike teflon. If I did the conversion right, the price is decent for silver wire. You can go on ebay to find OCC silver for really cheap if you time it right on the auctions. You can also check Homegrownaudio.com for their prices to compare. And if you are going fancy, go fancy all the way! Get some cool RCA's! Homegrownaudio.com has some sweet ones, as does Vampirewire.com. Also, if you want Cardas like the ALO cable you are trying to mimic, hndme.com has very nice prices. Good luck, and post your results.


----------



## Junliang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any suggestions on this? Thanks._

 

For rca plugs, they are slightly special.
 For their left plug, they will have the left channel and the ground channel.
 For their right plug, they will have the right channel and the left channel.

 So its like this.
 dock pin 1(or 2) link to left plug ground and to right plug ground.
 dock pin 3 link to right plug right
 dock pin 4 link to left plug left.
 So 4 wires exiting your dock, and 2 wires exiting each of your rca plugs.

 Hope this helps.


----------



## Junliang

Low profile Mogami LOD w 47uf Black Gates caps









 Low profile Mogami IC





 When used with my rig (The low profile lod in the pic is before the BG caps was added)
*Mundorf DiyMod 5.5gen 80gb > Low profile Mogami LOD/ALO SxC LOD > Diy 4.7uf Sonicaps > Low profile Mogami IC > RSA Predator amp/dac > Sleek SA6*


----------



## momomo6789

some wires i made.

 bnc
 mini - rca
 k702 cable


----------



## drummerdimitri

Here is a male XLR split into two female XLR to combine the right and left channels on my mixer because I only use one speaker. I had to cut half of the male's Neutrik plug's plastic tubing to accommodate the massive six wire braid. It was a hell of a difficult job, but the end result had put a smile on my face!


----------



## drummerdimitri

Btw guys, where can I order cables, connectors, sleeves, plugs etc... from? Since I am living in lebanon, sourcing parts is really hard for me to do, so I need to order a whole bunch of components to start building some high grade cables. I'm tired of using ethernet wire and speaker cables to make cables. Anyone know where to order from?
 Thanks!


----------



## LingLing1337

I suppose you could order from Redco or Markertek... Order in bulk though, because shipping will kill you.


----------



## Baird GoW

I'm sure if you make a post with a list you could pay some head-fier to buy them and ship them to you. I would but I'm not going to be in town for the next 3 months sorry.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I suppose you could order from Redco or Markertek... Order in bulk though, because shipping will kill you._

 

I second Redco.com, their prices are good, great selection for cables, ok for connectors, but their shipping is very fair. For heatshrink (heatshrinktubing1)and coverings (furryletters), you could also consider ebay if that is more economical for shipping.


----------



## S3am

Ask Markertek about international shipping cost two days ago and they didn't answered yet. I hope it's weekends...


----------



## FraGGleR

Here are some short RCA jumper cables with some "custom" connectors:











 2x6" Mogami W2983
 nylon multifilament
 "custom" carbonfiber Neutrik RCA's

 Because I can't afford a set of the carbon fiber Furutech's that captured my cable heart a couple months ago ($250 for a set of four!), I tried to capture the aesthetic essence for fun. I got some samples of carbon fiber vinyl from metrodecals.com and slapped them on my $1 Neutriks. At a quick glance, they look awesome. At a close glance, you can tell I need a cutting board and a steady hand. This isn't close to their best looking carbon fiber, but it is the one that had the most contrast in elements so they catch the eye quicker. I have some samples of some 3M di-noc carbon fiber vinyl on the way, which is supposed to be the best on the market. Samples are only $1 (and enough for at least two connectors), so are a very cheap and easy way to add an interesting visual element to cheap connectors. Cheers!


----------



## S3am

FraGGler,
 Why 2893 but not 2534? Two wire for + and two for gnd?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *S3am* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FraGGler,
 Why 2893 but not 2534? Two wire for + and two for gnd?_

 

Both are starquads, but the 2893 is thinner and more flexible (which I like). Plus the 2893's conductors are all different colors making it much simpler to keep track of what goes where. And yes, 2 wires for signal, 2 wires for ground.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Redco does not sell silver plated copper wires like the ones seen in this thread. You know the crystal wires or whatever it's called. Where can i get those from?


----------



## S3am

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Both are starquads, but the 2893 is thinner and more flexible (which I like). Plus the 2893's conductors are all different colors making it much simpler to keep track of what goes where. And yes, 2 wires for signal, 2 wires for ground._

 

Sorry, I thought about W2549


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Redco does not sell silver plated copper wires like the ones seen in this thread. You know the crystal wires or whatever it's called. Where can i get those from?_

 

Navships on ebay is where a lot of people get their silver plated copper. Good prices, some pretty good variety and the good news is that he ships worldwide.

 As for the crystal wires, I am not sure what you are referring to. I used some Cooner wire that was silver plated copper in a clear silicone dialectric for a headphone recable, is that what you were referring to? If so, that was gotten from Headfier Koyaan I Sqatsi. You can PM him if that is what you are interested in.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *S3am* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry, I thought about W2549



_

 

I see. I use the starquad because it is the most versatile, as you can make headphone cables, mini to RCA's, or straight RCA's because of the four conductors. Also, supposedly the starquad configuration gives it better noise rejecting capabilities over a normal twist of 2 conductors.


----------



## S3am

Quote:


 Also, supposedly the starquad configuration gives it better noise rejecting capabilities over a normal twist of 2 conductors. 
 

And higher capacity
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Ok ok, thanks for comments. I also want to order some quadstar at Markertek if they will not surprise me with shipping price over 50$...


----------



## pdupiano

Starquad doesn't add anything to noise rejection, if anything it hurts with respect to crosstalk. As long as you use some form of drain (like the shielding in mogami cable) you will eliminate most external noise. But becareful running more than one channel in a starquad cable (eg running the left and right) as it will result in cross talk. 

 Additionally, I caution folks from using spc because it produces a lot of the misconceptions regarding silver. Try it for yourself, get some HGA silver and compare it to spc. There's a pretty big difference between spc and silver, if you guys find a cheaper source (but still good quality) for silver, please let me know, HGA can drain your wallet quickly when making big cables for speakers and 9 strand or 12 strand Interconnects.


----------



## FraGGleR

I am not good with all the terminology (still), but wasn't the starquad geometry designed to increase the signal to noise ratio over a standard 2 conductor? That is how it is advertised at least. Also, what do you use for things terminated in a TRS? Two channel wire with the shield as ground for both? 

 I have some OCC silver that I got at a reasonable price on ebay that I am about to make some headphone cables and a mini to mini out of. I will be interested to see if I hear any differences between it and some OCC copper, and some SPC. So far, I actually am having a hard time telling if I can hear any difference between mogami, nucleotide OCC copper, and navships SPC.

 Hndme.com has silver at a good price, as does vt4c.com (although I am not sure about shipping from here). If you get lucky on an auction, you can get OCC silver from tzeng_albert on ebay for a reasonable price, although you will need to buy some teflon tubing for it since it comes bare.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Starquad doesn't add anything to noise rejection, if anything it hurts with respect to crosstalk. As long as you use some form of drain (like the shielding in mogami cable) you will eliminate most external noise. But becareful running more than one channel in a starquad cable (eg running the left and right) as it will result in cross talk. 

 Additionally, I caution folks from using spc because it produces a lot of the misconceptions regarding silver. Try it for yourself, get some HGA silver and compare it to spc. There's a pretty big difference between spc and silver, if you guys find a cheaper source (but still good quality) for silver, please let me know, HGA can drain your wallet quickly when making big cables for speakers and 9 strand or 12 strand Interconnects._


----------



## jageur272

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Starquad doesn't add anything to noise rejection, if anything it hurts with respect to crosstalk. As long as you use some form of drain (like the shielding in mogami cable) you will eliminate most external noise. But becareful running more than one channel in a starquad cable (eg running the left and right) as it will result in cross talk._

 

Starquad actually does have increased noise rejection at the expense of increased capacitance (and crosstalk if you run more than 1 channel through it). Also, using a drain results in you essentially attaching an antenna to your cable, a shielded wire without using the shield as a drain results in less noise.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Starquad doesn't add anything to noise rejection, if anything it hurts with respect to crosstalk. As long as you use some form of drain (like the shielding in mogami cable) you will eliminate most external noise._

 

Actually starquad does help with regard to external noise.

 It effectively decreases the loop area and subsequently the cable's inductance. The lower a cable's inductance, the less the magnetic field that it radiates and vice versa, the less susceptible it will be to external magnetic fields.

 Electrostatic shielding doesn't help much with regard to magnetic field interference. The permeability of copper is about the same as that of air so in order for it to be effective at magnetic field shielding, it must be rather thick.

 se


----------



## momomo6789

mine are better


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mine are better 
_

 

LOL! I always like additions to the naked braid collection.


----------



## momomo6789

being as you like lots of bare interconnects i thought you would enjoy these 2 5ft cast cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 took them out to reterminate to balanced to use with b22 anyways


----------



## drummerdimitri

What cable size do you guys recommend for general DIY interconnects and earphone re-cabling?


----------



## momomo6789

20+ awg


----------



## Steve Eddy

I guess seeing as I have no intention of ever making another pair of these there shouldn't be any problem with my posting them here.

 This is a pair of single-ended ACSS cables which employ passive I/V for use with regular analog inputs.

 The cable uses three lengths of ultra fine Type 2 litz wire (165 strands of 46 gauge for a composite gauge of 24). Each was covered with black cotton braid and the three braided together.

 RCA's are Switchcraft 3502AAU's and the I/V resistors are a pair of 500 ohm Vishay/Dale RN55C's built into the RCA ends. The back shells on the RCA's are custom made from XX grade Garolite, a paper/phenolic laminate.


----------



## jageur272

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess seeing as I have no intention of ever making another pair of these there shouldn't be any problem with my posting them here.

 This is a pair of single-ended ACSS cables which employ passive I/V for use with regular analog inputs.

 The cable uses three lengths of ultra fine Type 2 litz wire (165 strands of 46 gauge for a composite gauge of 24). Each was covered with black cotton braid and the three braided together.

 RCA's are Switchcraft 3502AAU's and the I/V resistors are a pair of 500 ohm Vishay/Dale RN55C's built into the RCA ends. The back shells on the RCA's are custom made from XX grade Garolite, a paper/phenolic laminate._

 

Wow, this is definitely one of the most beautiful cables I've ever seen.

 Where's the shielding?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What cable size do you guys recommend for general DIY interconnects and earphone re-cabling?_

 

24awg seems to be a perfect do-it-all size for everything. Interconnects and headphones don't need big wires. Only speaker cables really. But even then, you could use multiple strands of 24awg until you get the equivalent gauge you wanted.

 And Koyaan I Sqatsi, those look beautiful. I like the look of cotton with the wood like color of your custom housing. A brown cotton would make them super retro cool.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jageur272* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, this is definitely one of the most beautiful cables I've ever seen._

 

Thank you. Er, I think. My sarcasm detector's at the cleaners so not entirely sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 Where's the shielding? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

It's off somewhere busy being overrated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And Koyaan I Sqatsi, those look beautiful._

 

Thanks! 

  Quote:


 I like the look of cotton with the wood like color of your custom housing. A brown cotton would make them super retro cool. 
 

Yeah. Brown is what I use on my interconnects, but I didn't have any of the small braid in brown on hand so went with black, which still looks pretty good.

 By the way, just got off the phone with my braiders and they received your Mogami and said they shouldn't have any problem duplicating that pattern.

 se


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way, just got off the phone with my braiders and they received your Mogami and said they shouldn't have any problem duplicating that pattern.

 se_

 

Fantastic! I can't wait to see how it ends up looking. I might have to up my budget and get some nifty connectors to go with it. Thanks again.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fantastic! I can't wait to see how it ends up looking. I might have to up my budget and get some nifty connectors to go with it. Thanks again._

 

You're welcome. Hoping they'll be able to get it done this week. 

 se


----------



## jageur272

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you. Er, I think. My sarcasm detector's at the cleaners so not entirely sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha, it's a legitimate compliment. Very purrty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way, how do you solder your litz wires? I just gob a bit (or a lot...) of solder at the end of my iron and burn off the insulation while tinning the ends at the same time. Should I assume that you're using a [fancy] solder pot?


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess seeing as I have no intention of ever making another pair of these there shouldn't be any problem with my posting them here.

 This is a pair of single-ended ACSS cables which employ passive I/V for use with regular analog inputs.

 The cable uses three lengths of ultra fine Type 2 litz wire (165 strands of 46 gauge for a composite gauge of 24). Each was covered with black cotton braid and the three braided together.

 RCA's are Switchcraft 3502AAU's and the I/V resistors are a pair of 500 ohm Vishay/Dale RN55C's built into the RCA ends. The back shells on the RCA's are custom made from XX grade Garolite, a paper/phenolic laminate.
_

 


 I can't find the jaw dropping smiley.


----------



## joshuatan

for fun.


----------



## logwed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *joshuatan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_for fun.
 Cool Pics_

 

That's Jena Wire that you're using?


----------



## momomo6789

geez you even went with 18 ga


----------



## elwappo99

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *logwed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's Jena Wire that you're using?_

 

Where could one purchase said jena wire. I'm having a hard time finding it, and I'm sure theres a site everyone knows about.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elwappo99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where could one purchase said jena wire. I'm having a hard time finding it, and I'm sure theres a site everyone knows about._

 

You can get it directly from Jena Labs for $5.00 a foot (25 foot minimum).

Jena Labs Ultrawire

 se


----------



## joshuatan

yeaps jenas, thanks Koyaan I. Sqatsi


----------



## elwappo99

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can get it directly from Jena Labs for $5.00 a foot (25 foot minimum).

Jena Labs Ultrawire

 se_

 

Pricey cable!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elwappo99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pricey cable!_

 

Yup.

 For a $500 lot charge, you could probably have New England Wire do a 1,000 foot run of essentially the same wire.

 se


----------



## Emooze

I made some RCA interconnects.






 Just some basic plugs on some blue starquad and neon green techflex


----------



## TheRH

Simple...Clean...Nice


----------



## eertelppa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The cable uses three lengths of ultra fine Type 2 litz wire (165 strands of 46 gauge for a composite gauge of 24). Each was covered with black cotton braid and the three braided together._

 

May I ask where did you get your cotton sleeves at? All I can find is natural colored (which I could dye if need be). I looked at both wirecare and vt4c and figured I would settle on nylon multifilament or cotton (and just dye it on my own)

 Thanks for any help. Nice cables by the way. Actually a lot of fine cables in this thread. Over the past month or so I have looked through like 50 pages when bored. 

 Thanks in advance

 austin


----------



## El_Doug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yup.

 For a $500 lot charge, you could probably have New England Wire do a 1,000 foot run of essentially the same wire.

 se_

 

not to mention you can avoid putting cash in the pockets of those who destroy R10's


----------



## FraGGleR

And to make sure this stays a GALLERY thread, here is my finest mini to mini to date:






 4x6" of 24awg 6N OCC silver in teflon tubes (round litz braid)
 natural teflon techflex
 yarbo mini's

 This is probably the last mini to mini I will make for myself, as my desktop setup is being converted to all RCA connections, and I listen to music straight out of my Clip+ (at least I did before it shorted out or something a couple hours ago).


----------



## LingLing1337

Anyone experimented making ribbon wires?


----------



## hegestratos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone experimented making ribbon wires?_

 

Yes, I have, see post #3177. These were made for speakers using 50-conductor flatcable. I used IDC connectors to conveniently terminate the ribbon. I'm not 100% happy with that result, but the alternative (stripping 100 wires per cable) isn't attractive either. They sound pretty good, though. I found noticeable improvement in the low end.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eertelppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_May I ask where did you get your cotton sleeves at? All I can find is natural colored (which I could dye if need be). I looked at both wirecare and vt4c and figured I would settle on nylon multifilament or cotton (and just dye it on my own)_

 

I have it custom made.

 Were you wanting something of the same size I used for the I/V cables? If so, what color were you wanting?

  Quote:


 Thanks for any help. Nice cables by the way. 
 

You're welcome. And thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se


----------



## momomo6789

shoe lace bro ! cheap and effective !


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El_Doug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_not to mention you can avoid putting cash in the pockets of those who destroy R10's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Now now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_shoe lace bro ! cheap and effective !_

 

Know where I can find a 12 foot long shoelace? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se


----------



## momomo6789

2 6 ft + fabric glue ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or you could stitch them together like every 2 feet with a nice color for a nice effect


 who destroyed r10s ?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_2 6 ft + fabric glue ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or you could stitch them together like every 2 feet with a nice color for a nice effect_

 

Mmmm... 

 Think I'll pass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 who destroyed r10s ? 
 

"Jennifer" Crock of Jena Labs.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/4126483-post62.html

 se


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El_Doug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_not to mention you can avoid putting cash in the pockets of those who destroy R10's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This. 

 I have stopped doing business with them for this reason as well as other shady practices they commit.

 To keep this a gallery thread, here're the DIY speaker cables I posted earlier in action!


----------



## momomo6789

sounds like a good thing not to buy from them + their crazy prices


----------



## eertelppa

*skyline889*, wow those look nice and snazzy. I like your choice of heat-shrinks. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sounds like a good thing not to buy from them + their crazy prices_

 

Yea I think the only thing I might buy from them (although it would be from ALO) would be some bulk SXC. 

 Although I am unaware of what the accident was or the whole story but in all honesty I bet everyone of these companies have made a few slip-ups.

 austin


----------



## elwappo99

Any idea where to buy ALO SXC Cable too? I've been working with canare and I'd like to move away from the star quad stuff. thanks


----------



## momomo6789

ALO Audio hard to find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this wire melts way to easy heatshrink can melt it !


----------



## elwappo99

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ALO Audio hard to find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this wire melts way to easy heatshrink can melt it !_

 

Hey thanks! I was looking on their site all i could find was their premade stuff..... didnt think to look in that section... oops


----------



## momomo6789

Mini's !


----------



## eertelppa

those mini's are o so sexy. nicely done.


----------



## xoqiu

the ALO wire looks great!


----------



## momomo6789

http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/3567/img8154a.jpg

 balanced xlrs
 custom iem cable
 and 4 pin -> 3 pin xlr


----------



## unl3a5h3d

I finally made my first cable. I think I have started a new addiction.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I finally made my first cable. I think I have started a new addiction.
_

 

Welcome to the clinic.. I mean club. Nice job. What materials did you use? I see some Neutrik RCAs.


----------



## aj-kun

looks like ALO sxc cryo


----------



## drummerdimitri

Here is a mini-RCA cable i made using radioshack plugs and some extra copper speaker cable.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Welcome to the clinic.. I mean club. Nice job. What materials did you use? I see some Neutrik RCAs._

 

I used Neutric RCA's. (Which I will rant about in a minute) And I used solid core silver wire, 24 awg. Teflon insulated. I got it from Qables with my dock connector. 

 But about the RCA's. I used the cheap ones I guess and the solder would not stick to the RCA. I was trying to do the ground, (I forgot to mention this was my first time soldering, ever lol) but it wouldn't stick. In fact I had it done and went to test it out and the ground solder came off. So I took it back apart and drilled a whole in the long ground thing and wrapped the wire through and then soldered. Maybe it will hold...


----------



## LingLing1337

Not bad for a first cable at all! I know it looks better than mine did.


----------



## jageur272

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But about the RCA's. I used the cheap ones I guess and the solder would not stick to the RCA. I was trying to do the ground, (I forgot to mention this was my first time soldering, ever lol) but it wouldn't stick. In fact I had it done and went to test it out and the ground solder came off. So I took it back apart and drilled a whole in the long ground thing and wrapped the wire through and then soldered. Maybe it will hold..._

 

The solder should've sticked. If it wasn't, that means that you had a cold joint. Were you heating up both the wire AND the ground connection of the plug? Solder adheres to the hot surfaces. You can't just put a gigantic gob of solder on top of the wire and hope it'll stick. It's not quite like glue (unfortunately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Just practice a bit more and you'll get the hang of it


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jageur272* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The solder should've sticked. If it wasn't, that means that you had a cold joint. Were you heating up both the wire AND the ground connection of the plug? Solder adheres to the hot surfaces. You can't just put a gigantic gob of solder on top of the wire and hope it'll stick. It's not quite like glue (unfortunately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Just practice a bit more and you'll get the hang of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah I held the tip of the gun to the underside of the ground for about 2 minutes an then finally got it to stick. Thanks for the info though, it would have been good to know before hand lol. 

 I have about 3 feet of wire left over, I think I am going to make a LOD. What do you guys think?


----------



## stellablues

This may not be the appropriate thread, but I built a DIY headphone cable for my Sennheiser HD600 (Photos to come) and I am not happy with the sound of the cable. 

 I seem to have lost a lot of the body of the music, the midrange and midbass are not as full and have lost some detail and harmonics which give the music its structure. I am also hearing a bit more sibilant high frequencies with a loss of harmonics and room acoustic informatoin. Overall it seems like I am loosing a lot of harmonics and overtones throughout the frequency spectrum compared to the standard cable.

 Do you think that the 28awg 19 strand cable is too skinny for this purpose? Should I have used 24-26awg? Is it the silver coated copper?

 Ingredients:
 Cardas Senn plugs
 ViaBlue 1/4 phono jack
 28awg 19 strand Silver coated Copper w/teflon cover purchased from ebay.
 soft techflex
 heatshrink

 Topology:
 Twisted pair for channel/ground and then twisted l/r together.


----------



## El_Doug

My bet would be some bad soldering, or a weak contact between the connector and headphone


----------



## skyline889

28awg is fine for headphones, a little thinner than I like to work with but that has to do with build and not sound quality. Pick up a MM and test for continuity and inspect the solder joints.


----------



## stellablues

It might be the solder job at the plug end but definitely not on the cardas plugs end, those are clean and nice. When my neutrik plug comes I will rewire it more cleanly. I was not at all impressed by the viablue plug which has very poor strain relief and the ground pin broke clean off with no encouragement. 

 Would you feel a cold solder joint could cause this partial loss of information? or is it a crosstalk issue where two solder joints are sharing some information?

 I am not talking dramatic difference, but I would has these cables are 80% percent as good as the originals but definitely not as good or better. These cables make my Senn much more bright and threadbare than my K701 which now seem warm and inviting by comparison....


----------



## drummerdimitri

Here is my first attempt to create my own USB cable. I kept the connectors of an old USB cable, and used CAT5e wires for the job. It somehow worked and put a smile on my face when I plugged it to my creative X-Fi sound card.


----------



## .Sup

do you have any schematics on how to make a USB cable? Also no shielding?


----------



## drummerdimitri

No, I just used all the information I found on Wikipedia. Just type in USB and It will give you the pin numbering so that you can match the cables on both connectors. And no, I did not use any shielding as it doesn't seem to be necessary in my opinion.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stellablues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It might be the solder job at the plug end but definitely not on the cardas plugs end, those are clean and nice. When my neutrik plug comes I will rewire it more cleanly. I was not at all impressed by the viablue plug which has very poor strain relief and the ground pin broke clean off with no encouragement. 

 Would you feel a cold solder joint could cause this partial loss of information? or is it a crosstalk issue where two solder joints are sharing some information?

 I am not talking dramatic difference, but I would has these cables are 80% percent as good as the originals but definitely not as good or better. These cables make my Senn much more bright and threadbare than my K701 which now seem warm and inviting by comparison...._

 

A bad joint can absolutely impact the sound (I have experienced this). Also, if you are shorted somewhere, it can cause some sound loss as well (I guess the crosstalk you are referring to). A multimeter would certainly help you diagnose.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, I just used all the information I found on Wikipedia. Just type in USB and It will give you the pin numbering so that you can match the cables on both connectors. And no, I did not use any shielding as it doesn't seem to be necessary in my opinion._

 

Nice job! I will be making my own usb cable quite soon, but I am going to shield it to keep it as close to the 2.0 spec as I can.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote:


 I am going to shield it to keep it as close to the 2.0 spec as I can. 
 

How would you do so?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How would you do so?_

 

The USB 2.0 spec calls for both a foil shield and a braided shield. I have some mylar foil that I got as a sample from someone that I will use, and I was going to see if I could strip the braided shield from an existing cable. If that doesn't work well, braided shield can be purchased at various places on the internet. Perhaps this weekend I will make a short one as a test since I have stripped enough braided shield to make a 9" shorty.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The USB 2.0 spec calls for both a foil shield and a braided shield. I have some mylar foil that I got as a sample from someone that I will use, and I was going to see if I could strip the braided shield from an existing cable. If that doesn't work well, braided shield can be purchased at various places on the internet. Perhaps this weekend I will make a short one as a test since I have stripped enough braided shield to make a 9" shorty._

 

can't wait to see the result. Good luck!


----------



## pdupiano

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stellablues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This may not be the appropriate thread, but I built a DIY headphone cable for my Sennheiser HD600 (Photos to come) and I am not happy with the sound of the cable. 

 I seem to have lost a lot of the body of the music, the midrange and midbass are not as full and have lost some detail and harmonics which give the music its structure. I am also hearing a bit more sibilant high frequencies with a loss of harmonics and room acoustic informatoin. Overall it seems like I am loosing a lot of harmonics and overtones throughout the frequency spectrum compared to the standard cable.

 Do you think that the 28awg 19 strand cable is too skinny for this purpose? Should I have used 24-26awg? Is it the silver coated copper?

 Ingredients:
 Cardas Senn plugs
 ViaBlue 1/4 phono jack
 28awg 19 strand Silver coated Copper w/teflon cover purchased from ebay.
 soft techflex
 heatshrink

 Topology:
 Twisted pair for channel/ground and then twisted l/r together._

 

....alot of what you're experience is from using silver plated copper stick with either pure copper or pure silver. Try Pure copper and you'll get the sound you want. try higher grades of copper as well. Or if you are willing to spend spend some cash, go with pure silver or at least silver/copper hybrid (silver for signals, copper for ground).


----------



## qusp

shielding is VERY IMPORTANT for a USB cable and is an integral part of the spec. the impedance will also be wrong without it. sounds like you need to do a bit more research than the pinout. USB itself contains power wires that are sourced most often from dirty PC power supplies. sure the twisted data pair has some common mode rejection, but thousands of engineers (and my own personal experience as one of them) are unlikely to be wrong. but I guess you know better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 also I highly recommend caution with DIY USB, its a cable that if made incorrectly can totally destroy the gear you use it with. check with the meter, check again and check again before using it on your rig. you also have to consider the voltage drop across the length of the cable, so wire gauge should be changed depending on the length.

 @ stellablues, it sounds like yo have a cold joint or marginal short on ground. regardless of what you think with the cardas it could very well be the culprit as it is possible to look good but not be a solid connection. agreed on viablue; highly overrated IMO

 that navships stuff isnt the greatest either and i'm with pdupiano here, stick with pure metals and if you want to mix them use different strands of silver and copper. at least thats the way I feel about it anyway. some seem to have good results with SPC, but I only ever use it with power wires and rarely then


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote:


 shielding is VERY IMPORTANT for a USB cable and is an integral part of the spec. 
 

Why would ALO audio create such a USB cable in that case? ALO Audio
 I don't see it being shielded but I might be wrong.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why would ALO audio create such a USB cable in that case? ALO Audio
 I don't see it being shielded but I might be wrong._

 


 Because in this particular hobby, there are a LOT of people out there with more money than sense. If I pay $300 for a USB cable (which I never will, long live DIY!) it damn well better meet or exceed spec. Check out all the other high end USB cables out there. I believe every other one is not only shielded, but that is how they add value. Some of them are thicker than garden hoses! 

 We should take this to the DIY usb thread, though. This place is for pictures!


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote:


 We should take this to the DIY usb thread, though. This place is for pictures! 
 

You're right, no more discussing DIY USB's here!


----------



## momomo6789

my first rca - rca cable !


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my first rca - rca cable ! 
_

 

Redco RRCA's ftw! Is that some stripped copper (mogami?) and alo sxc?


----------



## eertelppa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my first rca - rca cable !_

 

Omg, wow that is really awesome. 

 Please explain what all is in that, unless it is a secret locked away in a pirates chest. I assume like 24awg copper (without any teflon cover) on top 18awg silver? 

 I have not seen a cable like that, it is really neat.

 Nice job.


----------



## FraGGleR

And since I was reminding people this was a gallery:

 6.3mm to 3.5mm adapter:









 4x6" of Nucleotide OCC copper in a round litz braid
 Neutrik mini
 Neutrik locking 6.3mm in line jack
 Silver mylar techflex
 Black PET techflex

 This was my first time experimenting with more than one layer of sleeving. The effect is hard to catch with my camera, but it has a nice shimmer to it in the light. Makes it stiff, though. The Neutrik jack was a treat to work with after all the mini's I usually make.


----------



## momomo6789

24 awg alo stuff with 24 awg solid core . also redco rca's are ftw very easy to work with total time for both wires to build was under 5 mins. there is Teflon on the copper.


 reflex + mylar is really nice looking effect. also or the really clear pet


----------



## eertelppa

*FraGGleR*, that black and silver combo is pretty neat. Yeah it does make it look a little bulky though but hey it looks awesome.

*momomo6789*, another question in regards to your rca cables. That silver wire looks a lot thicker though but hey I believe you its just my eyes and the early morning playing tricks on me. 

 -Do rca cables only need three wires? or is there four on each cable?

 I would like to add I have no idea about making rca cables, and thus I would consult a separate thread for in depth explanations, I just wanted to ask this quick question. 

 Thanks. That's neat how you braided that copper on top of the silver. I wonder if the braid stays nice together or if over time bunches up or messes up. I guess it stays in place. 

 Nice job to both of you, I am jealous. Been ordering supplies recently so when I get back in town from my business trip I will have some projects in front of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 austin


----------



## momomo6789

you could use as many wires or just 2 if you wanted to for rca's










 reflex

 no flash


----------



## eertelppa

Wow the no flash picture it is really snazzy. Those connectors look real nice too, looks like the say oyio...something on them. Either way I usually don't like the polished metal look too much, but those look nice. 

 Thanks for the info on the rca, so was the two copper strands for grounds and the other silver strand was for your signal?

 austin


----------



## pyrokid

Quote:


 agreed on viablue; highly overrated IMO 
 

really? 
 I think they're overpriced, but IO haven't really seen them hyped much. (not saying it didn't happen, of course, just that I missed it.)
 I got three, and they are REALLY easy to solder, and I have no idea how the ground tab could snap off. It's like, 1/10 of an inch thick or something. 
 And I actually love the strain relief. it has much less wiggle than any other I've used. (I was using sleeved l4e6s though, so that probably made it really tight. But you could still wrap any cable in some tape of something to get the same tightness.)


----------



## drummerdimitri

[/url]


[/IMG]


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I recently recabled my HD238 to use in my portable setup. It features a 4 foot recable using a tri-braid of Cardas 21 gauge wire in teflon, sleeved with nylon multifilament. Termination is the Ultralink 2.0. 






 It's really cramped on the inside of the headphone. I had to use adhesive rather than a zip tie to secure the cable inside, and had to remove one of the screw mounts completely to accommodate the larger wire. There's a small circuit board on the inside of the headphone that splits the ground which was removed as well.


----------



## Jon L

Some digital cables I made using some "super secret" military coax.






 Surprisingly great-sounding power cord using borrowed heavy-duty braid shield.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eertelppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow the no flash picture it is really snazzy. Those connectors look real nice too, looks like the say oyio...something on them._

 

I believe those are Oyaide connectors. Oyaide's a fairly high end supplier in Japan. Looks very nice Momomo.


----------



## LingLing1337

MoMoMo, what kind of wire are you using?


----------



## drummerdimitri

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## FraGGleR

As always from the father of this thread, very nice, clean work.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I recently recabled my HD238 to use in my portable setup. It features a 4 foot recable using a tri-braid of Cardas 21 gauge wire in teflon, sleeved with nylon multifilament. Termination is the Ultralink 2.0. 



 It's really cramped on the inside of the headphone. I had to use adhesive rather than a zip tie to secure the cable inside, and had to remove one of the screw mounts completely to accommodate the larger wire. There's a small circuit board on the inside of the headphone that splits the ground which was removed as well._


----------



## momomo6789

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_MoMoMo, what kind of wire are you using?_

 

for which pic ?


----------



## LingLing1337

On the (I think) BNC cables.


----------



## Hsiu

I hope this is the right place to post. srh840 is my first can and this is the first headphone I've recable because I want to use non-coil cable sometime. also a fun thing to do. I also made a 3.5mm interconnect for it did not make it a balanced mod because I don't have nor in near future have balanced equipment. I just want to use 3.5mm cable





 ALO 24 awg silver plated cable replaced all the internal cable. 2.5mm socket is replaced with neutrick 3.5 gold plated jack.




 Here is my first handmade interconnect made of Mogami 2534 and Netrick 3.5mm connected to the phone.


----------



## momomo6789

belden -> vw bnc's
 solid core silver -> oyaide bnc's i can look up what wire it was been a month or so since i bought it.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hsiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope this is the right place to post. srh840 is my first can and this is the first headphone I've recable because I want to use non-coil cable sometime. also a fun thing to do. I also made a 3.5mm interconnect for it did not make it a balanced mod because I don't have nor in near future have balanced equipment. I just want to use 3.5mm cable

 Here is my first handmade interconnect made of Mogami 2534 and Netrick 3.5mm connected to the phone._

 

Well done! Ballsy first recable! I did a 3 pin mini xlr into mine, but your jack looks really nice. I had to drill out some plastic to do mine. Did you have to do any serious reworking of the hole?

 Also, which jack did you use specifically?


----------



## Ansh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hsiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope this is the right place to post. srh840 is my first can and this is the first headphone I've recable because I want to use non-coil cable sometime. also a fun thing to do. I also made a 3.5mm interconnect for it did not make it a balanced mod because I don't have nor in near future have balanced equipment. I just want to use 3.5mm cable






 ALO 24 awg silver plated cable replaced all the internal cable. 2.5mm socket is replaced with neutrick 3.5 gold plated jack.




 Here is my first handmade interconnect made of Mogami 2534 and Netrick 3.5mm connected to the phone._

 

Can you kindly share some internal pictures of the 840?
 I'm trying to do a similar mod too


----------



## piotrus-g

Guys, I saw some of you made cables to custom IEMs, could you please share a way to make those 2 pins connectors (like UE uses)?


----------



## Hsiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ansh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you kindly share some internal pictures of the 840?
 I'm trying to do a similar mod too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Internal on the left side, Eight side is too easy, just connect the 2 wire to teh driver


----------



## wap32

My first cable, something simple:


----------



## Hsiu

Quick question. I have some 24AWG ALO XSC cable left after recabling the headphone. I wonder which 3.5mm connector can accommodate 3~4 of it into the housing, the Neutrick 3.5mm has the hole of the shell too small for 3x2.4 awg ALO


----------



## Lil' Knight

Switchcraft, Canare.


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wap32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first cable, something simple:

 [SNIP]_

 

Looks good man!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wap32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first cable, something simple:
_

 

Very nice first cable. Super clean. What did you use for the Y-split?


----------



## momomo6789

you can fit 3 24 awg alo silver junk into a neutrik plug if you think its hard try 2 mogami + 2 alo now that's hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/6658/img8151o.jpg


----------



## wap32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks good man!_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice first cable. Super clean. What did you use for the Y-split?_

 

Thanks guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For the Y-split I used those spring tails that come with the Neutriks, it was kind of a last minute solution but I think it didn't turn out too bad.


----------



## elliot42

Very nice first cable, wap32.
 And what a fantastic use of those spring things, I have a bunch left over from various connectors and I haven't had a use for them.


----------



## pyrokid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wap32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For the Y-split I used those spring tails that come with the Neutriks, it was kind of a last minute solution but I think it didn't turn out too bad._

 

yeah, really nice y split there. 
 I was looking the cable over and thought... seems fairly simple, nice good job... and then I saw the y split and I was like "woah,."
 Best y split I've seen in a while. I'll have to copy you. Mine always turn out like carpfish. 
 Nice work.


----------



## S3am

Tasker balanced microphone cable (5$\m) + Daxx 09 RCA plugs (3$).
 DLS Classic Plugs (3$)


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wap32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For the Y-split I used those spring tails that come with the Neutriks, it was kind of a last minute solution but I think it didn't turn out too bad._

 

That is absolutely one of the best DIY Y split implementations that I have seen. I don't use those Neutrik's, so I don't have that available to me, but it has given me some great ideas.


 And S3am, where did you get those Daxx RCA's. Seeing that you are in Russia I fear I won't be able to get my hands on some. I found their website, but their link to Amazon doesn't show anything. Those look great and the price is excellent. Very cool cable.


----------



## S3am

I'm afraid It will be hard (or expensive) to buy Daxx production in US.
 Here are some another photos of this plugs:
s3am


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wap32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first cable, something simple:







_

 

Very nice! How did you split the cable?


----------



## FraGGleR

.sup check one page back


----------



## widdors

This needs to be cleaned up quite a bit to be pretty, but it works, and before I put a lot more time into it, I'll upgrade the components. This was made with these (1/8" Stereo Phone Plug (2-Pack) - RadioShack.com) by cutting down the ground post and then using quiksteel (Amazon.com: C.R. LAURENCE 16002 CRL QuikSteel Epoxy Putty: Everything Else) instead of the old shroud. 






 I just wanted as small of an interconnect as I could get, and this is a straight run from my dap to amp without any loop.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.sup check one page back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh silly me, I don't know how I could miss that. Thanks!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *widdors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This needs to be cleaned up quite a bit to be pretty, but it works, and before I put a lot more time into it, I'll upgrade the components. This was made with these (1/8" Stereo Phone Plug (2-Pack) - RadioShack.com) by cutting down the ground post and then using quiksteel (Amazon.com: C.R. LAURENCE 16002 CRL QuikSteel Epoxy Putty: Everything Else) instead of the old shroud. 


 I just wanted as small of an interconnect as I could get, and this is a straight run from my dap to amp without any loop.
_

 

Very nice! I am going to be doing something similar to get my plugs as low profile as possible. I will be using some Neutrik right angled plugs as the base since they are already bent properly and the solder tab is convenient. I have some epoxy putty which seems similar to what you used.


----------



## Hsiu

Anyone know where I can get parts for iTouch 2G LOD in USA, I have plenty of cable but just need the connector parts quick or anyone have extra for sale ? (something like Qable sell but located in USA)


----------



## momomo6789

iPod/iPhone Dock Connector ordering only takes about a week to get.


----------



## widdors

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice! I am going to be doing something similar to get my plugs as low profile as possible. I will be using some Neutrik right angled plugs as the base since they are already bent properly and the solder tab is convenient. I have some epoxy putty which seems similar to what you used._

 

I'll have to check out the right angled plugs for next time. As short as the cable is on this one the right angled plugs are too long, but it might work really well to cut back the tabs as much as possible, and then using hot glue or clear epoxy cover the connection.



 -I just spent many minutes trying to illustrate this in paint...I'm no artist.


----------



## apatN

I received this pair of DT880 600OHMs broken. They needed new drivers and today I installed them and gave them the Mogami treatment. I am very pleased with the result.











 Here are two other cables that I built. Blue for all my coax applications. They were built using Mogami wire as well.


----------



## Lil' Knight

^ looks really nice and neat.


----------



## .Sup

very nice indeed apatn!


----------



## Hsiu

very clean look


----------



## Dunceiam

First two cables I've built - decided to be a cheapskate. Cost of materials for both cables combined was ~$9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Mini-Mini and Mini(female)-1/4" Male. Smaller cable is one and a half feet, larger is four feet.


----------



## apatN

Thanks for the nice words, guys!


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice! I am going to be doing something similar to get my plugs as low profile as possible. I will be using some Neutrik right angled plugs as the base since they are already bent properly and the solder tab is convenient. I have some epoxy putty which seems similar to what you used._

 

if you dont use the barrel or cut it down so its just a sliver of thread to hold it together there is no need for putty really







 I love the putty, in fact the other end is made of it, but I suspect I would get canned for breaking MOT guidelines if I showed the whole cable. I figure this is OK to illustrate a point, if its not MODs please let me know


----------



## devast

This is my first cable, so go easy on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Neutrik, cardas connectors and navships spc wire + some techflex.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if you dont use the barrel or cut it down so its just a sliver of thread to hold it together there is no need for putty really


 I love the putty, in fact the other end is made of it, but I suspect I would get canned for breaking MOT guidelines if I showed the whole cable. I figure this is OK to illustrate a point, if its not MODs please let me know_

 

Thanks for that. I might as well start there and see how I like it. 

 BTW are these custom usb hoods or finely shaped putty?


----------



## momomo6789

where you get the shielding from ?


----------



## qusp

finely shaped putty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just about to say nice putty work before I recognized it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 putty is applied, then shaped with slightly wet fingers (like clay) then sanded with a few different grit sand paper (400, 600, 800, 1600) and finished with black enamel and matt resin top coat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes i'm a little bit anal with finishing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the teflon shrink is way cool too, one of my new favorite materials. unfortunately it needs a fair bit of heat to shrink it properly, so you cant use it on everything. the hoods are wrapped in copper foil a few layers, then ERS paper and more foil then the putty. later efforts i'm using cast acrylic, but for one offs the putty is really great. I use heaps of it. not all brands are good though, some is quite weak and crumbles because its kinda brittle. its very important if its a 2 part putty to get the equal amounts as close as you can and knead it together for longer than you might think, to make sure its properly combined, I roll it out into a tube and use a ruler to get the right amount. digi-scales can also be used for very small amounts to avoid wastage, as the good stuff isnt too cheap


----------



## qusp

what shielding? I have a feeling you are talking about the techflex nylon braid? which isnt shielding. it can be got pretty much anywhere. there is tinned copper braid on that too as well as copper foil; both of those can also be gotten pretty much anywhere and there is no such thing as high end tinned copper or copper foil (actually that last bit isnt true, you can get high purity copper foil, but that is 4N). its all the same and anywhere I told you may not apply since i'm in australia. techflex is from wirecare, the braid is from PCX (or percy, cant remember) and the copper foil is 3M brand, who also make a hard to get silver foil. only other place I know of to get silver foil is from allfoils and you have to buy a fair bit; I expect its like that anywhere you get it.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_finely shaped putty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just about to say nice putty work before I recognized it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 putty is applied, then shaped with slightly wet fingers (like clay) then sanded with a few different grit sand paper (400, 600, 800, 1600) and finished with black enamel and matt resin top coat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes i'm a little bit anal with finishing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the teflon shrink is way cool too, one of my new favorite materials. unfortunately it needs a fair bit of heat to shrink it properly, so you cant use it on everything. the hoods are wrapped in copper foil a few layers, then ERS paper and more foil then the putty. later efforts i'm using cast acrylic, but for one offs the putty is really great. I use heaps of it. not all brands are good though, some is quite weak and crumbles because its kinda brittle. its very important if its a 2 part putty to get the equal amounts as close as you can and knead it together for longer than you might think, to make sure its properly combined, I roll it out into a tube and use a ruler to get the right amount. digi-scales can also be used for very small amounts to avoid wastage, as the good stuff isnt too cheap_

 

Holy cow, I think you put more work into finishing those ends that I have putting the cable together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will swing by my local arts and crafts store to see if they have appropriate paints and resin.

 BTW, how much worse is it to use aluminum for the foil (not cooking stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and braid? As king of ghetto-fi, I have found some excess RG6 to be a very cheap and easy source of both types of shielding for now. I think I saw a chart that showed it at about 60% of the conductivity of copper, but I don't yet understand how that impacts the effectiveness of it as a shield. 

 And how flexible does the teflon heatshrink end up being? I bought some double walled adhesive shrink not knowing any better, and it is useless for anything that needs some flexibility as it is rock hard when it cools.

 Thanks for your all your help, Qusp!


----------



## momomo6789

i thought he would have put a shield under the techflex


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Holy cow, I think you put more work into finishing those ends that I have putting the cable together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

indeed I am the king of making more work for myself that people may even notice. but it makes me happy so its all good.
  Quote:


 I will swing by my local arts and crafts store to see if they have appropriate paints and resin. 
 

hmm yeah maybe, there are a number of dfferent types of resin and enamel, some resin doesnt dry into a hard coat. if you have a model shop nearby you should be able to get pretty much all the finishing products I use there. I get mine mostly from a model superstore near my place. its very handy actually. I used to race gas remote controlled cars (offroad) when I was in my teens, so I knew about all these products before.
  Quote:


 BTW, how much worse is it to use aluminum for the foil (not cooking stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and braid? As king of ghetto-fi, I have found some excess RG6 to be a very cheap and easy source of both types of shielding for now. I think I saw a chart that showed it at about 60% of the conductivity of copper, but I don't yet understand how that impacts the effectiveness of it as a shield. 
 

well as far as shielding. there are more than one factor involved. different wavelengths will be blocked by different materials. alfoil will work ok, cant really give you any numbers, but I do find copper foil to be better. what is important is to have both types though so as to shield from a wider bandwidth

  Quote:


 And how flexible does the teflon heatshrink end up being? I bought some double walled adhesive shrink not knowing any better, and it is useless for anything that needs some flexibility as it is rock hard when it cools. 
 

LOL, yeah that stuff isnt any good for things that need movement; its actually purpose built to immobilize things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the teflon stuff is quite flexy, thin and very clear. pricey though

  Quote:


 Thanks for your all your help, Qusp! 
 

no problem,send me a brief PM if there is anything specific you need to know, but please try to keep it brief

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i thought he would have put a shield under the techflex _

 

yes 'He' did


----------



## Hsiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well done! Ballsy first recable! I did a 3 pin mini xlr into mine, but your jack looks really nice. I had to drill out some plastic to do mine. Did you have to do any serious reworking of the hole?

 Also, which jack did you use specifically?_

 

As the picture shows, It is the Neutrik 3.5mm jack, to fit the jack, externally there is nothing need to be done, however the plastic inside at the place near the jack has to be grain off for me to slide the jack all the way in. so there are some filing to be done, test it bit by bit until the fit is fine. 

 since the 24awg is much thicker than stock cable, every hole they pass through has to be enlarge accordingly. the niche in the head band to hold the cable has to be cut to fit the wire.

 try not to use any rotary tool to prevent overdone


----------



## mattcalf

New M-Audio Q40 cable that I made today, black + white techflex, mogami quad core, and a neutrik NP3X to finish it off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 [size=xx-small][Click for big][/size]



 [size=xx-small][Click for big][/size]

 Tested with one of the drivers and it's working well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really looks quite alot better IRL, nice cable if I do say so myself.

 Just gotta drill a hole in one cup of the Q40s tomorrow and we'll be pumping.


----------



## momomo6789




----------



## qusp

what are you hiding?

 i'm assuming thats JH13 with great lump of hot glue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only assuming because I cant see a thing. it looks strange because it would seem that it is 4 wire to the Y and then 2 x 3 wire. is this right? pretty though what I can see


----------



## aj-kun

great looking cable


----------



## Cpl Ledanek

anyone here in the Naperville/Aurora/Downers Grove IL that can recable/shorten my DT770 PRO and add a 90 degree connector?


----------



## momomo6789

its alo signal 24 awg copper grounds then at the Y i split it off to 2 26 awg total length is like 7'+. sick of my wire untwisting


----------



## qusp

ahh I see, yeah looks real cool, but balanced might be having a hard time with that. 2 x 26 is probably close to 1 x 24 though, all wires including the thick one are signal wires with a balanced cable, so i'm not sure the common mode rejection on this cable will be doing much. you'll still have more voltage swing though. with balanced you should try to keep all wires the same, so its errm, balanced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just something to keep in mind, does look great and apart from the extra solder joint, no issues at all with a single ended cable


----------



## FraGGleR

I finally got around to terminating this even though I need to be cramming for a test. 

 My first USB cable:






 It is about 1.5' long. I used some Kobiconn connectors from Mouser that had gold plated contacts and a nickel shell. The data wires were 26 awg Neglex OFC stripped out of some Mogami cable. The power and ground wires were 22 awg Neglex OFC also stripped out of some Mogami cable. Each pair was twisted up then wrapped in a foil shield that I harvested from some RG6 cable that I had lying around. That was then slid into a braided shield also from the RG6 cable. Then each pair that is now individually shielded was individually sleeved in some nylon multifilament to make it nice and quiet in the black techflex that holds it all together. The shield is grounded to the shell only at the source end (Type A plug). The plug connections are sealed and strengthened with some double-wall adhesive heatshrink then covered in some regular 3 to 1 to make it look a little nicer. And this whole exercise would be pointless if it didn't work, so I am happy to say it sounds marvelous. No shorting, no audible interference or distortion, etc. I can't really A/B vs my normal Monoprice cable, but it definitely sounds no worse, looks cooler to me, and makes me smile everytime I listen to music since I know I made it. I didn't go fancy with the techflex or anything since this was an experiment, so my next one will be made out of some silver with a more interesting sleeving scheme.

 Oh and I am still trying to find a good (but still cheap) source of connectors that has a gold plated shell as well as the connectors, so if anyone finds one, please share.


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cpl Ledanek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone here in the Naperville/Aurora/Downers Grove IL that can recable/shorten my DT770 PRO and add a 90 degree connector?_

 

I could shorten and reterminate them. I don't do much cabling, so I'm not sure I'm interested in recabling these for you.


----------



## momomo6789

silver ipod touch lod


----------



## habman6

My first one!! Totally addicted now...(bad pic, its from my phone)


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *habman6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first one!! Totally addicted now...(bad pic, its from my phone)
_

 

Excellent. We need more crazies in the asylum! What materials did you use?


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *habman6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first one!! Totally addicted now...(bad pic, its from my phone)
_

 

Wow! I like it. Great job man.


----------



## habman6

Thanks guys. I used Mogami Neglex 2534 quad cable, yellow polyethylene expandable sleeve, Vampire PP7S stereo plug, attached to my Sennheiser HD555 (no difference in quality, I did it mainly because the length of the stock cable was about 3m too long for me, and I hated how it always coiled/kinked).


----------



## ruZZ.il

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...My first USB cable:..._

 

nuuu, how does it sound after some break in?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k. 

 good stuff!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ruZZ.il* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nuuu, how does it sound after some break in?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k. 

 good stuff!_

 

The detail and precision, as well as the spatial imaging have gotten so good, I can actually SEE my music now. It was a little disconcerting at first, but I really enjoy it now.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Here is a new cable, my second. It is not finished yet but it is going to be a LOD to RCA, I am waiting on the Ipod connectors to get here. I am making of two of them the exact same. I made one for myself a while back with some pure silver and my dad and one of co-workers wanted one. So I am using Mogami cable with the Redco audio RCA jacks. 

 Oh I have a question, I am going to be making a LOD to 3.5mm, and I was wondering about which wire to use? I have a little over 3ft of solid silver, 24awg, and I would use it but it isn't flexible at all. Would I loose significant sound quality if instead I used some wire from old earphones. Like just cut it and use that wire? Thanks.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is a new cable, my second. It is not finished yet but it is going to be a LOD to RCA, I am waiting on the Ipod connectors to get here. I am making of two of them the exact same. I made one for myself a while back with some pure silver and my dad and one of co-workers wanted one. So I am using Mogami cable with the Redco audio RCA jacks. 

 Oh I have a question, I am going to be making a LOD to 3.5mm, and I was wondering about which wire to use? I have a little over 3ft of solid silver, 24awg, and I would use it but it isn't flexible at all. Would I loose significant sound quality if instead I used some wire from old earphones. Like just cut it and use that wire? Thanks.

_

 

In all seriousness just about any metal will get a signal through. To prove a point, someone in the DIY forum soldered a bunch of paperclips together and thought it sounded pretty good.

 You might lose something using earphone cable (one of the reasons many like to recable), but probably not anything that noticeable. Did you hear significant changes in sound when you used silver? Silver vs Mogami? If not, then you are not likely to by using headphone cable. Do you have any more Mogami? 

 Oh, and the black rings around the RRCA's are a sticker. I peeled mine off an used a little goo gone to get rid of the sticky residue and I think the connectors look a lot better now.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In all seriousness just about any metal will get a signal through. To prove a point, someone in the DIY forum soldered a bunch of paperclips together and thought it sounded pretty good.

 You might lose something using earphone cable (one of the reasons many like to recable), but probably not anything that noticeable. Did you hear significant changes in sound when you used silver? Silver vs Mogami? If not, then you are not likely to by using headphone cable. Do you have any more Mogami? 

 Oh, and the black rings around the RRCA's are a sticker. I peeled mine off an used a little goo gone to get rid of the sticky residue and I think the connectors look a lot better now._

 

Yeah I realized that after the fact. Though all it is is a piece of sheathing from the fat part of the Mogami about 1/2" that I just put there and heat shrinked in to take up room so you wouldn't have two small wires in a gigantic hole. 

 And I am still waiting on the Ipod connectors to finish this cable up so I don't know about the sound difference. I made a one of these same cables a while back with the silver and it sounds fine. I don't know if my ears can tell the difference between cables. But I only have once Ipod connector coming so I can't do the crappy cable vs. the silver. Here is a picture of what I am talking about.


----------



## LingLing1337

Ahh glad to see someone else jumping on the RRCA bandwagon. How do you like em unleashed?


----------



## S3am

Unl3a5h3d,
 Thanx for photos. 

 I also ordered some RRCA (and Canare quadstar) from Redco, waiting for them (long way from US to RUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ahh glad to see someone else jumping on the RRCA bandwagon. How do you like em unleashed?_

 

They seem really nice. I made my last cable with some of the like .99 Neutrik RCA's and these seem like a much better build quality. I haven't got to test them for audio but they were a lot easier to deal with. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *S3am* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unl3a5h3d,
 Thanx for photos. 

 I also ordered some RRCA (and Canare quadstar) from Redco, waiting for them (long way from US to RUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 

You're welcome. I am waiting on some parts as well, my Ipod connectors and 3.5mm are coming from the Netherlands. I ordered from Qables. I have ordered from them before so they should be here today hopefully. 

 Does any one know if that wire I posted last page will sound any different? Thanks.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Does any one know if that wire I posted last page will sound any different? Thanks._

 

Hard to tell just looking at it. Probably not by a large margin. Can't really tell from the pictures, but does it have 4 channels (or at least 3) available?


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hard to tell just looking at it. Probably not by a large margin. Can't really tell from the pictures, but does it have 4 channels (or at least 3) available?_

 

By that do you mean 3 or 4 wires?


----------



## FraGGleR

Yes.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes._

 

I can do either. What I did was take a old pair of in ears headphones, not canal phones, and cut off the ends. I planned on braiding 3 wires for the LOD. I think I might try it. I can always order another connector and 3.5mm.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first USB cable:



_

 

Looks great! Sound's like you really took your time with it. I have a few USB connectors sitting on my desk, just waiting for some free time to put one or two together


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can do either. What I did was take a old pair of in ears headphones, not canal phones, and cut off the ends. I planned on braiding 3 wires for the LOD. I think I might try it. I can always order another connector and 3.5mm._

 

That should work nicely. I was being dumb and thought you would be using it as is, not braiding pieces together.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks great! Sound's like you really took your time with it. I have a few USB connectors sitting on my desk, just waiting for some free time to put one or two together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks! It took a while, mainly because having 5 layers of shielding/sleeving took a lot more finagling to get right than normal stuff. On a fun side note, having multifilament underneath the outer PET techflex makes the whole cable soft and slightly squishy, which makes it fun to hold and squeeze. Not that that is a standard criteria to judge a USB cable by, but it is a nice distinguishing feature.

 BTW, in the absence of a source of gold plated shells, I tore apart a Monoprice plug and was able to harvest some very nicely. No scratches or breaks. Because the connectors I got and the ones Monoprice use are standard, the shell fits the other pieces I got from Mouser perfectly. I think this is the path to go with for me since I still want fresh, clean solder pads.


----------



## LingLing1337

Fraggler I really dig the USB cable, makes me want to have a go at my own.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fraggler I really dig the USB cable, makes me want to have a go at my own._

 

Thanks! Do it


----------



## MASantos

I don't really understand this DIY USB cables thing. You know that possibly a DIy doesn't meet the USB cable standards right? 

 This reminds me of one manufacturer who presented a USB cable which didn't meet the USB cable standards. Was kind of funny!


----------



## momomo6789

so i plan to braid 4x silver for signal 4x copper signal/ground per channel then braid that together good idea or bad ?


----------



## logwed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't really understand this DIY USB cables thing. You know that possibly a DIy doesn't meet the USB cable standards right? 

 This reminds me of one manufacturer who presented a USB cable which didn't meet the USB cable standards. Was kind of funny!_

 

Meaning that the USB cable standards are pointless.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't really understand this DIY USB cables thing. You know that possibly a DIy doesn't meet the USB cable standards right? 

 This reminds me of one manufacturer who presented a USB cable which didn't meet the USB cable standards. Was kind of funny!_

 

I read carefully through the USB 2.0 spec and decided to exceed spec. It specifies 20-28 awg wires for power and 28 awg for data. I used 22 for power and 26 for data. The spec calls for both a foil shield and a braid shield. I decided to do separate foil and braid for each pair to further separate the lines from each other. So while I am technically not in spec since I exceeded it, its not like I just slapped some usb connectors on a braid of SPC and charged $350 for it like ALO. Scandalous what they charge. 

 And besides, for me it has always been about the challenge, fun, and artistry of building cables. Once I knew I could, I had to try.


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I read carefully through the USB 2.0 spec and decided to exceed spec. It specifies 20-28 awg wires for power and 28 awg for data. I used 22 for power and 26 for data. The spec calls for both a foil shield and a braid shield. I decided to do separate foil and braid for each pair to further separate the lines from each other. So while I am technically not in spec since I exceeded it, its not like I just slapped some usb connectors on a braid of SPC and charged $350 for it like ALO. Scandalous what they charge. 

 And besides, for me it has always been about the challenge, fun, and artistry of building cables. Once I knew I could, I had to try._

 

Nice answer. I gotta say your USB cable makes me want to try one out too. I don't really have a use for one... but then I guess that's the whole point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I told myself I wouldn't get back into cable-making, but there are some mighty fine works being posted here! Great job guys


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so i plan to braid 4x silver for signal 4x copper signal/ground per channel then braid that together good idea or bad ?_

 

No idea if it is good or bad. It doesn't follow the standard geometry of the USB spec, but as ALO shows, not everyone cares. I followed as closely to the USB spec that I could just to be safe. I can't afford to replace my laptop or my dac if I mess up


----------



## igotyofire

clear cables? 

 I see lots of people using this stuff...wire in some sort of clear tubing or clear insulator wrap, do they sell wires like this? or are people buying solid core wire and feeding it thru tubes before making interconnects?

 example

 im looking for wire like this, without the two molded together


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No idea if it is good or bad. It doesn't follow the standard geometry of the USB spec, but as ALO shows, not everyone cares. I followed as closely to the USB spec that I could just to be safe. I can't afford to replace my laptop or my dac if I mess up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I hope you realize that the spec for wire gauge varies with the length of the cable? if not then your cable may not be overspec at all. did you follow the fullspeed or high speed? did you check out the USB 3.0 spec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as far as the above poster, its a BAD idea, you should not combine signal and power together. the differential pairs should be twisted together (not braided) so as to avoid crosstalk, crosstalk isnt as much of an issue since its a differential signal and the common mode takes care of it pretty well, but not 100% and crosstalk/interference is the enemy of low level signals. braiding the whole cable for USB LOOKS good though


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope you realize that the spec for wire gauge varies with the length of the cable? if not then your cable may not be overspec at all. did you follow the fullspeed or high speed? did you check out the USB 3.0 spec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

I found a pdf posted in this forum that went over the USB 2.0 spec. I believe I followed the high speed. I saw that power was variable, but from everything I saw (I didn't read everything), data didn't deviate from 28 (I have also never seen a commercially made usb cable with more than 28 data). I will take a look again, because I put so much effort into constructing this to exceed the standard. Just to be safe, do you think I should move up to 18awg for data and 12awg for power for my 3 footer


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks! It took a while, mainly because having 5 layers of shielding/sleeving took a lot more finagling to get right than normal stuff. On a fun side note, having multifilament underneath the outer PET techflex makes the whole cable soft and slightly squishy, which makes it fun to hold and squeeze. Not that that is a standard criteria to judge a USB cable by, but it is a nice distinguishing feature.

 BTW, in the absence of a source of gold plated shells, I tore apart a Monoprice plug and was able to harvest some very nicely. No scratches or breaks. Because the connectors I got and the ones Monoprice use are standard, the shell fits the other pieces I got from Mouser perfectly. I think this is the path to go with for me since I still want fresh, clean solder pads._

 

USB cables, as many other cables have specific requirements for inductance, capacitance, resistance and so on. 

 Using different gauges on the wires, as well as different design for shielding, doesn't mean you're exceeding the specs, means you're not complying with them, and some of the above characteristics might not be meet.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found a pdf posted in this forum that went over the USB 2.0 spec. I believe I followed the high speed. I saw that power was variable, but from everything I saw (I didn't read everything), data didn't deviate from 28 (I have also never seen a commercially made usb cable with more than 28 data). I will take a look again, because I put so much effort into constructing this to exceed the standard. Just to be safe, do you think I should move up to 18awg for data and 12awg for power for my 3 footer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

no, data does vary as well from memory, not in the same way as the power though as the voltage drop over the length of the power lines is what is used by the device to decide whether the cable/device is ready for high or full speed. the data lines should be kept as small as possible within the spec to keep resistance, skin effect, capacitance inductance etc within operating range, as MASantos mentions. the sizes you mention should be fine for 3 foot though. I just couldnt remember how long it was. you shouldnt go longer than 6 foot really either.


----------



## FraGGleR

LOL, that was the boring part of the specs that I skipped over. I just wanted to make the damn cable!

 I am going to read more thoroughly through, though. (that was weird to type). I want to see what kind of interesting builds can be done within spec, hopefully taking away a reason for the naysayers to interrupt us cable builders trying to share our creations with each other.

 In light of all this, are there ANY custom USB cables within spec? Certainly ALO cables are not. I am not sure any of the "premium" wires like SCag, TWag, etc. publish the wire specifications, and those are used in $3000(!) USB cables. I could make one in spec with Mogami OFC since they publish all their specifications. But if I wanted to sell one to someone, it has to be made out of much fancier materials than that. 

 One last thing, what deleterious effects would there be to being out of spec? Or in the audiophile market does it even matter since there is so much voodoo and psychoacoustics bounding around?


----------



## Hsiu

I don't have ipod but I made this for my brother, hope it work. gonna need some ipod touch 2g to test it.


----------



## momomo6789

vw quad stuff i got from fraggler


----------



## pdupiano

Data transfer through a "spec" cable is horrible to begin with -you get a lot of corrupt/errors in the data as its transferred from say a USB external drive to your pc. But computer algorithms and various checks, allow computers to transfer data with relatively little amount of data loss if any. Using a non spec cable can result in data transfer that may not work with these processes. To build an actual digital cable that can transfer error free, would cost something along the lines of the "super Dennon USB cable" (in the range of thousands of dollars). Because you would have to make a truly custom cable from the wire components, geometry, cable shielding, and even soldering/not soldering. All the stuff that people talk about in analog cable degradation and different forms of noise wreak havoc in digital signals. 

 Ultimately as long as the data correction programs/algorithms in your pc/device can make sense of the data being transferred, you'll be fine. Distortions that people hear in digital audio may come from a digital device's inability to process data fast enough. Take for example the differences between playing a CD in a cd player and on your computer. A cd player only has a small amount of time to actually decode the digital signal properly, send it through a dac chip or whatever, and then push out the analog signal. Your CD drive in your computer will have all the time in the world to read the data, get the correct data, buffer the data, then send it through your sound card. Just try putting a scratched cd in your pc and a scratched cd in a decent cdp. You'll notice that the cdp will try to play the cd right away, no buffering no data correction. The PC on the other hand will spin incredibly fast, then slow then fast again trying to check the data over and over again. Once it gets what it needs it begins to play the music. 

 Moral of the story... make your own USB cables if your device can process the data. Assuming its a PC you're fine, but if its a digital cable to say your DAC or other processors, it might be best to stick to something within IEEE Spec (I'm pretty sure IEEE is the one who set up the specs). Oh and remember that all Specs are from different "governing bodies" in the Electronics world such as the RIAA equalization and IEEE specs for wireless connection, USB, etc... Exceed the spec or under spec all you want, just remember that all devices are built around these specs so in reality to over spec may very well be just as bad as being under spec. Try finding Chesky's Jitter test, to hear what jitter sounds like and see if you get any of that from your home made USB cable.


----------



## nik0lai

New teaser pic for a set I'm building for vday for the girlfriend. 38 special casing, platinum plug, Canare 605 wire.


----------



## qusp

Hsui, I cant see any strain relief at all on your LOD at the LOD or mini, good chance if it does work it wont last long


----------



## thornygravy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nik0lai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_New teaser pic for a set I'm building for vday for the girlfriend. 38 special casing, platinum plug, Canare 605 wire._

 

That's awesome!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 vw quad stuff i got from fraggler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That looks F'in awesome. Nice job! Have you given it a good listen yet?


----------



## FraGGleR

Great, useful info. I will take a look at that jitter test you mentioned. I am using this between a laptop and a Bantamdac. I have heard zero issues so far, but perhaps this isn't really the kind of setup that would reveal any issues unless it was just plain not working.

 I'd love to know how close to spec all the crazy priced USB cables are (anything over maybe $200. knowing how long it takes me to make one and how expensive materials can get, I can understand a couple hundred now)

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Data transfer through a "spec" cable is horrible to begin with -you get a lot of corrupt/errors in the data as its transferred from say a USB external drive to your pc. But computer algorithms and various checks, allow computers to transfer data with relatively little amount of data loss if any. Using a non spec cable can result in data transfer that may not work with these processes. To build an actual digital cable that can transfer error free, would cost something along the lines of the "super Dennon USB cable" (in the range of thousands of dollars). Because you would have to make a truly custom cable from the wire components, geometry, cable shielding, and even soldering/not soldering. All the stuff that people talk about in analog cable degradation and different forms of noise wreak havoc in digital signals. 

 Ultimately as long as the data correction programs/algorithms in your pc/device can make sense of the data being transferred, you'll be fine. Distortions that people hear in digital audio may come from a digital device's inability to process data fast enough. Take for example the differences between playing a CD in a cd player and on your computer. A cd player only has a small amount of time to actually decode the digital signal properly, send it through a dac chip or whatever, and then push out the analog signal. Your CD drive in your computer will have all the time in the world to read the data, get the correct data, buffer the data, then send it through your sound card. Just try putting a scratched cd in your pc and a scratched cd in a decent cdp. You'll notice that the cdp will try to play the cd right away, no buffering no data correction. The PC on the other hand will spin incredibly fast, then slow then fast again trying to check the data over and over again. Once it gets what it needs it begins to play the music. 

 Moral of the story... make your own USB cables if your device can process the data. Assuming its a PC you're fine, but if its a digital cable to say your DAC or other processors, it might be best to stick to something within IEEE Spec (I'm pretty sure IEEE is the one who set up the specs). Oh and remember that all Specs are from different "governing bodies" in the Electronics world such as the RIAA equalization and IEEE specs for wireless connection, USB, etc... Exceed the spec or under spec all you want, just remember that all devices are built around these specs so in reality to over spec may very well be just as bad as being under spec. Try finding Chesky's Jitter test, to hear what jitter sounds like and see if you get any of that from your home made USB cable._


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thornygravy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's awesome!_

 

x2 

 Excellent idea for custom shell. I need to start experimenting with things like that.


----------



## Magsy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Data transfer through a "spec" cable is horrible to begin with -you get a lot of corrupt/errors in the data as its transferred from say a USB external drive to your pc. But computer algorithms and various checks, allow computers to transfer data with relatively little amount of data loss if any. Using a non spec cable can result in data transfer that may not work with these processes. To build an actual digital cable that can transfer error free, would cost something along the lines of the "super Dennon USB cable" (in the range of thousands of dollars). Because you would have to make a truly custom cable from the wire components, geometry, cable shielding, and even soldering/not soldering. All the stuff that people talk about in analog cable degradation and different forms of noise wreak havoc in digital signals. _

 

Can you name the source that says all USB communications require heavy error correction? 

 And there is no 'little data' loss, there is quite simply no loss at all. If you lost one bit your dataset would be screwed.


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd love to know how close to spec all the crazy priced USB cables are (anything over maybe $20. knowing how long it takes me to make one and how expensive materials can get, I can understand a couple hundred now)_

 

FIFY!!


----------



## pdupiano

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Magsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you name the source that says all USB communications require heavy error correction? 

 And there is no 'little data' loss, there is quite simply no loss at all. If you lost one bit your dataset would be screwed._

 

Its not just USB that requires error correction, its all forms of digital transmission. Even transferring data from say a CD to HDD requires forms of error correction. Its just easier to interfere with data signals than analog signals. Fortunately the amount of processing power and increased hardware today more than makes up for the downsides of digital transmission(transmission error) while allowing us to use its incredible speed and bandwidth (compared to analog signals). As for data loss, it does happen. Take for example archive files that use parity files to recover lost data (eg. files from newsgroups). Check out the Wiki article on error detection and correction. Most of what I've stated for usb applies to whatever form of data transfer you use (particularly over a cable). If you analyze the amount of swing (or lackthereof) between a digital 1 and 0 in a cable, you'll notice that you would need a super shielded usb cable or whatever digital cable to prevent any of the bits to become "fuzzy" or get switched from 1's to 0's. Most of the info I got from lectures from my professors when were covering Data transmission. Albeit most of the info I received was with regards to wireless transmission, we later found out that the same errors occur in wired transmissions including serial and parallel data transfers and Firewire and USB.


----------



## momomo6789

http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/2603/img8196h.jpg

 jena be gone ^_^


----------



## eertelppa

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone could point me to diy cable tutorial for iem's. 

 I bought a pair of Shure se530's (not a big iem fan but been traveling so much my ipod buds broke and I decided to splurge) and am wondering if it is logical for me to recable them. I want to do it more as a project rather than for performance. 

 I plan on getting an amplifier next, maybe a little cmoy, then my grado's (want to wait and go to a local or canjam meet as another headfi'er suggested to me in order to get a good handle before I buy my planned rs-1's [now thinking of starting off with 225s then going to rs-1's]), then a nice home amp and later maybe a mcintosh cd player and so on so forth to slowly get a decent setup together. 

 If you believe it would prove too difficult of a task or too risky please let me know. If you feel it will just be challenging and not much risk then I am all for it. 

 I guess I would use 26-32awg or something on the small side?

 Thanks for any help in this matter.

 austin


----------



## momomo6789

it would not be easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i wouldn't do it to much risk for no real gain.


----------



## eertelppa

Okey dokey thats kind of the response I was looking for. Thanks for the advice I will have to find projects by some other means. 

 I really just wanted a project. I know re-cabling grado's is also pointless (what I mean is, from what I have read, it is neither a priority nor necessity to do especially for grado's) but I will most likely do it anyways cause I am interested in making cables!

 I could always make some and turn em into crazy necklaces or shoelaces. Jk.


----------



## FraGGleR

If you are out of cabling ideas, time to make amps! Cmoy's sound great and are very cheap to build. 

 And I have read that it is a good idea to recable Grados simply because out of all the major headphones here, those seem to have the cables wear out or break the most.

 And I agree with Momomo. Don't recable your SE530's. I know my cheap E2C's are pressurized so if I recabled them to the driver, I would lose that seal. Not sure if the SE530's use the same principle, but why risk it?


----------



## eertelppa

Ah I see definately did not know that, yeah I would not want to risk that at all. Thanks for the heads up guys.

 I can build my own cmoy? I was gonna have the cmoy guy who makes the bass boost ones (not a huge fan of bass but they seem well built) make me one. If its something I can achieve with just as nice quality I am all in. 

 And that answers that, I will recable my grados (future) I really want a pair of semi-vintage rs-1's but someone messaged giving me a lot and I mean a lot of advice on headphones and all that stuff. In the end he suggest before any big purchases the first thing to do is go to a local meet and if I can swing it then go to canjam. 

 I feel I will take his advice, even though I am itching to own either some 225's or skip ahead to the rs-1's.

 Thanks for the advice guys it is much appreciated.

 austin


----------



## FraGGleR

Read everything here: How to Build the CMoy Pocket Amplifier and then decide if building one yourself is the right thing to do. By building your own from scratch, you have the chance to develop your knowledge of the circuit and it will help as you progress. The one I built worked on the first try and really sounds good for the $20ish it cost in parts. If you do decide to do it, get spares of everything in case something goes wrong. If you want to build your own, but would prefer something a little more simple by plugging in parts to a premade PCB, JDS labs sells his boards for $5 (the BB guy. you don't have to add the BB circuit if you don't want to).


----------



## Hsiu

my recent DIY cables, should be good enough for what I will need.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

I need some help. I have made several cables but when it comes to soldering the pins on the iPod connector I am having problems. I have made 2 successfully, I have also ruined 2, one by my hand slipping and melting all of the plastic and the other by me breaking a pin off inside of it. I need help/suggestions. Please and thanks.


----------



## momomo6789

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I need some help. I have made several cables but when it comes to soldering the pins on the iPod connector I am having problems. I have made 2 successfully, I have also ruined 2, one by my hand slipping and melting all of the plastic and the other by me breaking a pin off inside of it. I need help/suggestions. Please and thanks._

 

more practice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are very fun to solder mine always end up shorting


----------



## Hsiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I need some help. I have made several cables but when it comes to soldering the pins on the iPod connector I am having problems. I have made 2 successfully, I have also ruined 2, one by my hand slipping and melting all of the plastic and the other by me breaking a pin off inside of it. I need help/suggestions. Please and thanks._

 

Use 15 watt solder do not over tin your solder tip, do not tin the pin, minimum tinning on your cable. use the helper's hand to hold the plastic piece. 

 Use small tools instead of hand to hold everything except the hot solder.

 Do not use magnifier unless you really have eye problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Do not consume anything that alter metal state and physical condition(coffee, tea, alcohol, medications) 12 hours before the work.

 Don't do it when you are tire, stupid mistakes and injuries are not impossible, I had plenty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Last but not least, "practice make perfect"


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Thanks guys lol. I don't drink alcohol, I am not old enough, and I don't drink anything with carbonation so there goes most of that. I have perfect vision. I just can't do it. I think it is an experience thing. This is the first time I have ever soldered. Any recommendations on which tip to use. I am using the "chisel" tip and it is too big.


----------



## jageur272

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks guys lol. I don't drink alcohol, I am not old enough, and I don't drink anything with carbonation so there goes most of that. I have perfect vision. I just can't do it. I think it is an experience thing. This is the first time I have ever soldered. Any recommendations on which tip to use. I am using the "chisel" tip and it is too big._

 

Conical tips are the best for making most interconnects in my opinion. You need to try to minimize surface area at the end of the tip for the most precision. Just practice soldering jumpers/random wires to protoboard for a little bit.

 Have fun!


----------



## eertelppa

Hi guys I know I don't contribute any pictures...yet but I have another question. 

 I was planning on purchasing a 936-12 Hakko soldering station and will need some practice and tutorials. I know someone spent a lot of time typing up a really nice tutorial or making a youtube video. Honestly I have not searched in depth yet, I will once I decide to purchase the soldering station, but it would help filter a lot of tutorials out if anyone knows of a particularly good one.

 As always I appreciate the help more than you imagine, its a true lifesaver sometimes.

 austin


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nik0lai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_New teaser pic for a set I'm building for vday for the girlfriend. 38 special casing, platinum plug, Canare 605 wire.




_

 

Cool stuff my friend, I love it.


----------



## Hsiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eertelppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi guys I know I don't contribute any pictures...yet but I have another question. 

 I was planning on purchasing a 936-12 Hakko soldering station and will need some practice and tutorials. I know someone spent a lot of time typing up a really nice tutorial or making a youtube video. Honestly I have not searched in depth yet, I will once I decide to purchase the soldering station, but it would help filter a lot of tutorials out if anyone knows of a particularly good one.

 As always I appreciate the help more than you imagine, its a true lifesaver sometimes.

 austin_

 

Curious Inventor - Guides : How to Solder
 check this out, look very good to me, the site also cover surface mount soldering. I think this will help a lot


----------



## tke398

My third cable attempt, but first posting. 

 Mogami 2534
 GLS Audio locking RCAs
 Yellow Techflex
 Cardas solder

 I'm very surprised at the performance of the Mogami cable. Better bass presence than my Tara Labs RSC with a similiar tonal balance in the mids and highs. 

 Cable building is pretty addictive, I'm making cables even though I don't have enough places to use them.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


 =tke398;6400087
 My third cable attempt, but first posting. 

 Mogami 2534
 GLS Audio locking RCAs
 Yellow Techflex
 Cardas solder

 I'm very surprised at the performance of the Mogami cable. Better bass presence than my Tara Labs RSC with a similiar tonal balance in the mids and highs. 

 Cable building is pretty addictive, I'm making cables even though I don't have enough places to use them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

Looks great. I recently got my hands on some GLS audio plugs, too and really like the way they look (although I peeled off the GLS Audio labels, as they are just stickers). Love the yellow techflex, too.

 And I have been making cables I have no need for for several months now. I need to see if I can trade them for more gear...


----------



## eertelppa

*Hsiu*, thanks a lot for the link. I saved it and will do some reading and eventually practicing. 

 Wow *tke398* that is really nice looking. Did not think I would like the yellow but it looks nice. I may have to get some yellow dye as well with my next order of dye. I also really like those audio plugs you used.

 This is gonna sound really really dumb. Some may laugh off of their rocker but everywhere hga, cryo, alo, aps, and all the other websites (Cant remember the 5 or 6 others, I have them bookmarked on my work computer not home computer even though that seems backwards) sell the rca connectors and other interconnects diy products, I get a little confused. The rca that people make serve the same purpose as like the red and white cables on a tv correct? I realize people are using them for probably all sorts of applications but yeah. 

 For instance you have:

 analog interconnects
 speaker cables (self explanatory to me I am not too too dumb)
 digital cables
 rca connects
 banana plugs
 spade connectors
 3 different sized headphone jacks

 I guess the two that I am unsure about are rca and analog connector plugs. Are these for balanced systems so you have a dedicated right and left?

 I need a book for dumb people. Actually I graduated college and an engineer just some of this is new to my world. 

 Once again thanks, I think my questions have been answered. Now onto reading!

 austin


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eertelppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi guys I know I don't contribute any pictures...yet but I have another question. 

 I was planning on purchasing a 936-12 Hakko soldering station and will need some practice and tutorials. I know someone spent a lot of time typing up a really nice tutorial or making a youtube video. Honestly I have not searched in depth yet, I will once I decide to purchase the soldering station, but it would help filter a lot of tutorials out if anyone knows of a particularly good one.

 As always I appreciate the help more than you imagine, its a true lifesaver sometimes.

 austin_

 

Check out Tangent's website. Same one I posted for the cmoy(tangentsoft.org, under audiologica). He has superb videos and articles on all the basics.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I need some help. I have made several cables but when it comes to soldering the pins on the iPod connector I am having problems. I have made 2 successfully, I have also ruined 2, one by my hand slipping and melting all of the plastic and the other by me breaking a pin off inside of it. I need help/suggestions. Please and thanks._

 

calm down, sounds like you are a bit stressed or something yo make 2 such nervous mistakes. buy a heap of the connectors so you dont put so much pressure on yourself. practice on some other things or even the ruined ones. remove all the pins except for the ones you are using to give yourself more room, get the cable 99% finished so the last thing you are doing is soldering the finished cable to the LOD connector. have enough length of wire to thread some small heatshrink on it, solder one pin then add a dab of glue and shrink it on for strain relief. (not for the L/R channels until both are done or you will screw up the solder surface with excess glue perhaps) use ground pins other than pin 1 or 2. pin 15, 16, 29, 30 are just a few others, all are connected on the ipod. bend pin 3 and 4 away from each other carefully to give even more room. use solder flux, add a dab to the pin and tin the wire a touch, then add some flux to the wire as well and join, should form a nice smooth joint in a matter of a split second. 

 thats all I can think of for now


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hsiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Use 15 watt solder do not over tin your solder tip, do not tin the pin, minimum tinning on your cable. use the helper's hand to hold the plastic piece. 

 Use small tools instead of hand to hold everything except the hot solder.

 Do not use magnifier unless you really have eye problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Do not consume anything that alter metal state and physical condition(coffee, tea, alcohol, medications) 12 hours before the work.*

 Don't do it when you are tire, stupid mistakes and injuries are not impossible, I had plenty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Last but not least, "practice make perfect"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

crap really?? wow I would never get ANYTHING done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eertelppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi guys I know I don't contribute any pictures...yet but I have another question. 

 I was planning on purchasing a 936-12 Hakko soldering station and will need some practice and tutorials. I know someone spent a lot of time typing up a really nice tutorial or making a youtube video. Honestly I have not searched in depth yet, I will once I decide to purchase the soldering station, but it would help filter a lot of tutorials out if anyone knows of a particularly good one.

 As always I appreciate the help more than you imagine, its a true lifesaver sometimes.

 austin_

 

the hakko 936 is a great tool, a real workhorse; good choice!! try tangent's tutorials. sorry dont have a link but if you google it you should come up with something. he has some nice through-hole and SMD soldering tutes.


----------



## qusp

HA nice one on the tangent link, i couldnt be bothered googling it for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you must've been posting at the same time as me


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eertelppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Hsiu*, thanks a lot for the link. I saved it and will do some reading and eventually practicing. 

 Wow *tke398* that is really nice looking. Did not think I would like the yellow but it looks nice. I may have to get some yellow dye as well with my next order of dye. I also really like those audio plugs you used.

 This is gonna sound really really dumb. Some may laugh off of their rocker but everywhere hga, cryo, alo, aps, and all the other websites (Cant remember the 5 or 6 others, I have them bookmarked on my work computer not home computer even though that seems backwards) sell the rca connectors and other interconnects diy products, I get a little confused. The rca that people make serve the same purpose as like the red and white cables on a tv correct? I realize people are using them for probably all sorts of applications but yeah. 

 For instance you have:

 analog interconnects
 speaker cables (self explanatory to me I am not too too dumb)
 digital cables
 rca connects
 banana plugs
 spade connectors
 3 different sized headphone jacks

 I guess the two that I am unsure about are rca and analog connector plugs. Are these for balanced systems so you have a dedicated right and left?

 I need a book for dumb people. Actually I graduated college and an engineer just some of this is new to my world. 

 Once again thanks, I think my questions have been answered. Now onto reading!

 austin_

 

RCA's are some of the oldest connectors, I believe. No special purpose other than delivering a single channel of sound. Analog interconnects is just a term that encompasses cables designed to handle analog sound (ie not digital like optical or coax spdif (confusingly can use RCA as its connector, though) and usb). Analog interconnects can be RCA (most commonly used (like you said, red and white on your TV, receiver, etc)), mini to mini or XLR for pro or balanced setups.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HA nice one on the tangent link, i couldnt be bothered googling it for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you must've been posting at the same time as me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

great minds...


----------



## qusp

yes RCA is a funny one, its been commandeered for any number of situations its not actually that well suited for like coax spdif and even in some strange situations balanced audio.

 great minds indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HA


----------



## Hsiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_


 crap really?? wow I would never get ANYTHING done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 ._

 

It is just a extra precaution, some people just get too excited with those chemical floating in their blood. they tend to be stupid, dizzy, careless, over confident, shaky hand, reduce vision, increase heart beats......


----------



## qusp

yeah I know, was being facetious; maybe even a good idea until you are confident


----------



## googleborg

i just replaced my c320bee pre-power u-jumpers with these






 the neutrik plugs were 4.99 inc p&p off ebay and the pure solid silver teflon insulated wire cost like 30p, am cannibalising some old stuff i have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and a yellow velcro tie to ease the mechanical stress on the amp's jacks.

 will replace them with the old ones after a week and see if i can tell any difference >_>


----------



## drummerdimitri




----------



## LingLing1337

Lovin those RCA cables- WBT plugs are sick.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote:


 Lovin those RCA cables- WBT plugs are sick. 
 

Thank you I love them too! Such beautiful plugs that are hard on the wallet but worth it!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you I love them too! Such beautiful plugs that are hard on the wallet but worth it!_

 

You've come a long way from radioshack plugs and Cat5!


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote:


 You've come a long way from radioshack plugs and Cat5! 
 

It's been a hell of a journey into the DIY world. You should always start small and grow with time and experience. There would have been no way to start with WBT plugs and Blue dragon cables, but I must say I really enjoyed it!


----------



## FraGGleR

And now that I have taken my Accounting exam, I can start making cables again!

 Here is my first fully functioning Ipod LOD. Tested to work on a borrowed 2G Touch (thanks logwed! this baby is yours!)

 Preparation of pins and resistor





 Hotglued to prevent movement or shorts (more was added before putting the cover on)





 And finished product!





 4x6" of 24awg Mundorf wire in 20awg teflon tubes
 Super slim connector from Ridax
 Neutrik gold plated, black bodied mini plug
 Vishay Dale 68k 1/8w resistor
 Cardas Solder

 I was wondering why I saw almost no slim LOD's, and I now know why. It is a PAIN IN THE ARSE to cram everything in if you want to use the resistor so you don't get the "not for ipod" message. I was wondering about how to do prettier strain relief, but with the amount of hotglue used on both ends, if someone breaks this, it was pure abuse. It would have taken probably no time to make if I used the normal big matte plastic connectors since I wouldn't have had to finagle so much. At any rate, good times, very pleased with the result as even coupled with my cmoy, it made the Touch sound much more dynamic.


----------



## logwed

No problem, Fraggler, it looks really great!


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

_

 

There is something really comedic running what looks like a cable with over $25 in parts (and around $200 when "retailed") connected to a $20 amp.


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

_

 


 This is the Blue Dragon cable? What gauge is it?


----------



## FallenAngel

Looks like ALO SXC cable


----------



## FraGGleR

I am pretty sure the Blue Dragon was the one he put the WBT's on.


----------



## hembergler

.


----------



## qusp

fraggier, you would be surprised re strain relief on that plug. only way I would ever use one of them would be sideways, there simply isnt enough room for decent strain relief at the LOD end the other way, even filled with epoxy (harder than hotglue) I wouldnt trust it. I hope i'm wrong


----------



## FraGGleR

I think it should be fine as it pulls out of the ipod without too much force since it isn't the locking design. And with hotglue holding each pin in place as well as attached to the plastic, I think you would have to work fairly hard to get it to come loose. On a different, practice lod, I hotglued in place before I was ready, and I could not get it to budge until I applied heat again.

 I have some epoxy putty (based on your suggestions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and will try one without any shell along with a right angled plug.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote:


 Quote:
 Originally Posted by drummerdimitri 

 There is something really comedic running what looks like a cable with over $25 in parts (and around $200 when "retailed") connected to a $20 amp. 
 

You have a valid point my friend, but I just build cables because I enjoy doing so. As for the 20 $ amp, I have yet to find one as good, small and cheap as this one. But if I ever decide to upgrade to a better amp, then the cable will remain a strong point in the system.


  Quote:


 Quote:
 Originally Posted by drummerdimitri 


 This is the Blue Dragon cable? What gauge is it? 
 

FallenAngel has said, I used ALO SXC 22 awg wires on the LOD and Blue Dragon wires for the interconnects


----------



## momomo6789

anyone have instructions for 6 / 8 wire braids ?


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone have instructions for 6 / 8 wire braids ?_

 

If a flat braid will do you just do exactly as with 3, just add one in width.
 A round 8 wire braid can be done as a double 4 wire.


----------



## drummerdimitri




----------



## FraGGleR

OOOOh, nice sleeving, Dimitri. Mind sharing what it is and where you got it?


----------



## drummerdimitri

Hehe, I was waiting for a comment just like yours! I assume you're talking about the LOD sleeving yes? it's an interesting story, you see I was looking through my things and found some power connectors of my modular Enermax PSU laying around at home. They had these beautiful black/gold sleeving on them and I tough maybe i should tare the cable to shreds and keep the sleeving because it looks sick and was long enough to make a LOD to connect to the car's stereo system. Too bad I haven't ran across anyone who sells them, they're a nice addition to my DIY parts.


----------



## cyberspyder

A WIP....just a test of concept, don't shoot me for the crappy soldering!


----------



## Mediaogre

My first *gulp* DIY cable. Mini-to-mini stereo interconnect.

 CryoParts TWcu copper
 ViaBlue connectors
 Cryo'd 1/4" Tinned copper shielding
 Pet Flex 3/8" Carbon

 NOTE: I was running low on creative juices, and I didn't know how folks typically identify interconnect ends, so for source-side identification I let some of the heat shrink tubing show.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first *gulp* DIY cable. Mini-to-mini stereo interconnect.

 CryoParts TWcu copper
 ViaBlue connectors
 Cryo'd 1/4" Tinned copper shielding
 Pet Flex 3/8" Carbon

 NOTE: I was running low on creative juices, and I didn't know how folks typically identify interconnect ends, so for source-side identification I let some of the heat shrink tubing show._

 

Ideally the shield should be connected on both ends to ground, hence no need to mark source-side. Looks good though, very professional.

 Cyberspyder: Not the prettiest piece of work I've seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope it works well.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *limpidglitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ideally the shield should be connected on both ends to ground, hence no need to mark source-side. Looks good though, very professional.

 Cyberspyder: Not the prettiest piece of work I've seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope it works well._

 

As I stated, it was my first cable, so I followed the many suggestions of the fine folks on Head-Fi. So, if it's not the "prettiest", good. I'm not entering it in a cable beauty contest. 

 It was actually Lee from CryoParts who suggested that I connect only one end of the shielding and "float" the other end. This technique was verified by FraGGleR. I didn't argue. The reason I wanted source side identification is because Lee said that his copper burns in directional.


----------



## drummerdimitri

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## teds headfood

t


----------



## dean0

Nice cables! I'll be adding x1 HD650 cable and x4 RCA cables to this collection when my parts arrive


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As I stated, it was my first cable, so I followed the many suggestions of the fine folks on Head-Fi. So, if it's not the "prettiest", good. I'm not entering it in a cable beauty contest. 

 It was actually Lee from CryoParts who suggested that I connect only one end of the shielding and "float" the other end. This technique was verified by FraGGleR. I didn't argue. The reason I wanted source side identification is because Lee said that his copper burns in directional._

 

You are good. You will find many schools of thoughts (opinions) on the science of audio. And he was referring to whatever cyberspyder was doing with those ribbon cables as not pretty


----------



## cyberspyder

Speaker cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, totally not worth the time to make, good thing I did it with some spare cable, not some stuff I bought. PITA to strip as well as terminate.


----------



## LingLing1337

I'll have more later... I'm contemplating taking some of that Romex that I got from Home Depot and re-leading my Stax energizer.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Lee said that his copper burns in directional._

 

? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We appear to live on different planets. I tend not to trust the words of people who claim putting cables in the freezer improves on their sonic qualities.

 First of all, electron flow through the conductors are not uni-directional, but dynamic. Like an AC power line. Oscillating at a wide range of frequencies, of which the 20 – 20 000Hz range is of our main concern. 
 Hence a conductor cannot 'burn in' directionally, and this is without even touching the extremely dubious burn in concept itself.

 Secondly, the is very little effect in having a shield on such a short stretch of cable, but if you insist on having it there it would be nice if it would have at least a theoretical effect. 
 I suggest that you start doing some research of your own instead of blindly trusting the words of random people, me included.

 There are a lot of nice articles on this subject out there, but I think this and this are good places to start.

 FraGGleR were correct on that I complimented on the aesthetics of your cable, it did look very nice.

 Miles better than my latest creation


----------



## dfkt

Nice 70ies look, green/orange... or is it almost spring? That cable gives me hope the winter will end... sometimes.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice 70ies look, green/orange... or is it almost spring? That cable gives me hope the winter will end... sometimes._

 

Cold, grey and lifeless in Vienna too?

 There were some bird singing to-day, so I don't think the spring is too far away.


----------



## drummerdimitri




----------



## LingLing1337

^are those RCA to TRS connectors? How does that work, do you leave one of the tabs on the TRS unsoldered?

 EDIT: Oh and I tried to use the Romex for the leads on my SRD-6, but the damn strain relief on the unit will not come off with any amount of cajoling, prying, or yelling. So now I have stock cables and a marked up back plate. Damn.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote:


 ^are those RCA to TRS connectors? How does that work, do you leave one of the tabs on the TRS unsoldered? 
 

That is right, I did not find any TS connectors where I live, so I opted for the TRS instead and soldered only the Tip and the Sleeve on both cables. I used them to connect my presonus fp10 to my amplifier.


----------



## momomo6789

bullets with them radioshack looking trs plugs


----------



## cyberspyder

^LOL


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote:


 bullets with them radioshack looking trs plugs 
 

That's right, I forgot to order some quality TS connectors with my other items. But they do the job and sound great so I don't care. I might get some furutechs on my next order, but for now these will do.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *limpidglitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We appear to live on different planets. I tend not to trust the words of people who claim putting cables in the freezer improves on their sonic qualities.

 First of all, electron flow through the conductors are not uni-directional, but dynamic. Like an AC power line. Oscillating at a wide range of frequencies, of which the 20 – 20 000Hz range is of our main concern. 
 Hence a conductor cannot 'burn in' directionally, and this is without even touching the extremely dubious burn in concept itself.

 Secondly, the is very little effect in having a shield on such a short stretch of cable, but if you insist on having it there it would be nice if it would have at least a theoretical effect. 
 I suggest that you start doing some research of your own instead of blindly trusting the words of random people, me included.

 There are a lot of nice articles on this subject out there, but I think this and this are good places to start.

 FraGGleR were correct on that I complimented on the aesthetics of your cable, it did look very nice.

 Miles better than my latest creation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Shame on me, Limpidglitch. I see who wrote that quote now. Thanks for the compliment.

 I dunno about different planets, but I appreciate the dynamic flow example and the practical wake-up call. 

 Typically, I mistrust everything first, research, cross-reference (Which I did in this case) and then move forward. I figured any _practical_ benefits based on the directional flow theory would be squandered on such a short length of cable, but I was following instructions (Not blindly. I think your planet has a different definition for blind.) from folks more knowledgeable than me. And sometimes it's just more fun to suspend disbelief and think that Light Sabers really could exist.

 Anyway, I appreciate the feedback. I really did try to do my homework and didn't think I needed to consult Snopes on the electron flow pitch.


----------



## jageur272

Sorry to bring up something from a page before, but having a floating ground is generally a bad idea as all that you're doing is adding an antenna to your cable. The "ground" in unbalanced (which is what RCA is) is generally sourced to a stable ground, wire as a drain is unnecessary and should only be used with shielding as an easier means of connecting the shield to earth.

 Of course, this is IMO, as is everything with cables .


----------



## pistolsnipe

28 awg upocc silver in 24awg teflon, sheathed in 1/8th nylon multifilament, not totally happy with the notch i cut, but live and learn, right?





bigger pic


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shame on me, Limpidglitch. I see who wrote that quote now. Thanks for the compliment.

 I dunno about different planets, but I appreciate the dynamic flow example and the practical wake-up call. 

 Typically, I mistrust everything first, research, cross-reference (Which I did in this case) and then move forward. I figured any practical benefits based on the directional flow theory would be squandered on such a short length of cable, but I was following instructions (Not blindly. I think your planet has a different definition for blind.) from folks more knowledgeable than me. And sometimes it's just more fun to suspend disbelief and think that Light Sabers really could exist.

 Anyway, I appreciate the feedback. I really did try to do my homework and didn't think I needed to consult Snopes on the electron flow pitch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Good man. 
 I worried that I might have come of a bit harsh, but I really can't stand to see absurd mis-conceptions like these living on just because people don't bother to research and cross-reference. In which case it seems like its FraGGleR I really should be yelling at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## FraGGleR

Lol, this reminds me of when I first asked this question. "Experts" on both sides gave me opinions on the right way and the wrong way. Well, I ended up going with what more people came up with at the time, which was floating ground. A quick google will reveal a lot of information, a lot of which is over my head, however you will find opinions going both ways. Sony goes beyond recommending the shield float, they specifically state to NOT connect the shield at both ends. 

 This is a nice welcome to Headfi for you Mediaogre. There are few hobbies like audiophilia that will be so full of experts that have completely legitimate, believable opinions that are completely contrary. Most of my post count are actually questions and I still haven't been able to get the "truth"


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote:


 Lol, this reminds me of when I first asked this question. "Experts" on both sides gave me opinions on the right way and the wrong way. Well, I ended up going with what more people came up with at the time, which was floating ground. A quick google will reveal a lot of information, a lot of which is over my head, however you will find opinions going both ways. Sony goes beyond recommending the shield float, they specifically state to NOT connect the shield at both ends. 

 This is a nice welcome to Headfi for you Mediaogre. There are few hobbies like audiophilia that will be so full of experts that have completely legitimate, believable opinions that are completely contrary. Most of my post count are actually questions and I still haven't been able to get the "truth" 
 

Finding the so called "truth" in audio is like saying god exists. Many people will accept the fact because of faith, and many will dispute it because of reasoning. Truth is not something you can obtain just by relying on sense perception which is exactly what audiophilia is all about. But to us audiophiles, the truth can only seem to be obtained using our ears because that's all we really care about right? The rest is just placebo IMO.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol, this reminds me of when I first asked this question. "Experts" on both sides gave me opinions on the right way and the wrong way. Well, I ended up going with what more people came up with at the time, which was floating ground. A quick google will reveal a lot of information, a lot of which is over my head, however you will find opinions going both ways. Sony goes beyond recommending the shield float, they specifically state to NOT connect the shield at both ends. 

 This is a nice welcome to Headfi for you Mediaogre. There are few hobbies like audiophilia that will be so full of experts that have completely legitimate, believable opinions that are completely contrary. Most of my post count are actually questions and I still haven't been able to get the "truth" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

_Dang_, this is a great place! You guys made me say, "_Dang!_"

 An excellent perspective, FraGGleR. (We'll pull this back on topic soon, mods - I promise...) I've stretched my atrophied brain more in the last couple of weeks than I have in a long time. The welcome is accepted with humble deference. Forgive me if I threw you under the virtual bus by referencing your advice post. I've always been more of a lurker, and less a participant. If I breached forum etiquette, please let me know.

  Quote:


 Finding the so called "truth" in audio is like saying god exists. Many people will accept the fact because of faith, and many will dispute it because of reasoning. Truth is not something you can obtain just by relying on sense perception which is exactly what audiophilia is all about. But to us audiophiles, the truth can only seem to be obtained using our ears because that's all we really care about right? The rest is just placebo IMO. 
 

A perfect analogy, Dimitri. I like to say that one can craft an automobile analogy for almost any situation, but audiophilia may require more sublime metaphors.

 -Ogre


----------



## qusp

if you have full control over the signal path by DIY, or know exactly how the grounding in the equipment you are connecting is set up, then that is how you should decide on the grounding of the shield in the cables. if the grounding in your equipment is done correctly and shield ground is connected to the chassis (not to signal ground directly) and then to star ground and/or earth ground through a ground loop breaker, the shield should be connected at both ends, if you do not trust that proper grounding techniques have been followed with your gear, know that you intend on using the cable in situations beyond your control, or if you have a known ground loop problem you should float the ground at the downstream end.

 simple as that, in an ideal world (or my world where I build most components or at the very least know the design) most all cables have the shield connected at both ends 

 the fact Sony says to leave them unconnected at both ends makes me worry about their designers TBH, that is what I would call throwing the baby out with the bath water


----------



## FraGGleR

Qusp says it best. If you are unsure of your grounding situation float the shield on the input end. If you can be sure of grounding through your whole system, ground the shield to both ends. 

 BTW, Sony recommended floating one end not both. 

http://www.sdds.com/PDFS/technotes/TN99060401.pdf


----------



## qusp

well that makes sense considering they dont know or control what their stuff is used with, but while companies like sony continue to make recommendations like this and a simple and consistent grounding scheme is not followed we will continue to have these stupid and totally avoidable problems.

 the other option is to totally float the shield on all components and connect the shield and chassis to a totally separate ground bus that is physically tied to your plumbing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this way all stray currents are shunted to ground outside the equipment.


----------



## xTr3Me-aka-Chris

Some speaker-cables I made some time ago:


----------



## pdupiano

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jageur272* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry to bring up something from a page before, but having a floating ground is generally a bad idea as all that you're doing is adding an antenna to your cable. The "ground" in unbalanced (which is what RCA is) is generally sourced to a stable ground, wire as a drain is unnecessary and should only be used with shielding as an easier means of connecting the shield to earth.

 Of course, this is IMO, as is everything with cables ._

 


 Wait a sec, what the original post was referring to is not floating ground. Floating ground as what Fraggler reffers to later on is also not floating ground. The practice of attaching one side of some form of EMI shield to only the source end is I repeat not floating ground rather floating point (and even then using that term may be questionable, so perhaps floating end?). And as jageur stated it does result in an antenna like effect in your system.... for EMI. Which is exactly what you want, and you want it to go back into the source's ground and NEVER go into your amplifier. That's the reason why you want to leave it as floating end/point whatever. 

 Fraggler your post regarding floating ground is different, you took a poorly worded term for cable use and googled (maybe yahoooed it -not being google biased) it to find a completely different topic (involving parts of what Qusp later mentions regarding different forms of grounding issues including chassis, earth, and star ground), but once again is not related to the idea of only attaching the shield to the source end of an interconnect. And in this case, the cable is "directional." Not that electrons flow in only one direction (well they do with applied voltage), but rather the signal flows in one particular direction and you want the noise to flow in the other one so that it is not amplified by your amplifier or the rest of your chain.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wait a sec, what the original post was referring to is not floating ground. Floating ground as what Fraggler reffers to later on is also not floating ground. The practice of attaching one side of some form of EMI shield to only the source end is I repeat not floating ground rather floating point (and even then using that term may be questionable, so perhaps floating end?). And as jageur stated it does result in an antenna like effect in your system.... for EMI. Which is exactly what you want, and you want it to go back into the source's ground and NEVER go into your amplifier. That's the reason why you want to leave it as floating end/point whatever. 

 Fraggler your post regarding floating ground is different, you took a poorly worded term for cable use and googled (maybe yahoooed it -not being google biased) it to find a completely different topic (involving parts of what Qusp later mentions regarding different forms of grounding issues including chassis, earth, and star ground), but once again is not related to the idea of only attaching the shield to the source end of an interconnect. And in this case, the cable is "directional." Not that electrons flow in only one direction (well they do with applied voltage), but rather the signal flows in one particular direction and you want the noise to flow in the other one so that it is not amplified by your amplifier or the rest of your chain._

 

So we are back full circle in that a shield-attached-at-only-the-source-end is the way to go? But now for the right explanation? Heh. This is actually kind of fun.

 BUT this is a gallery thread, so on that note nice speaker cables, xTr3Me-aka-Chris. Is that Viablue Redline sleeving that you used?


----------



## drummerdimitri




----------



## Mediaogre

Gorgeous, Dimitri. Where _do_ you guys get your heavy duty shrink tubing?


----------



## cyberspyder

Some IC's from my DAC to my amp.

 -Neutrik RCAs
 -Nylon Multi-filament
 -Mogami Star Quad Mic cord

 I am *NEVER* getting Neutrik RCAs ever again....the ground solder contact felt like it was going to snap at any point, the cable opening was way too small (had to drill it out) and the insides of the barrel would catch on the nylon since it wasn't perfectly smooth.
















 Brendan


----------



## rds

^In fairness to Neutrik you are trying to put a garden hose into an RCA.


----------



## cyberspyder

While that may be TRUE, Switchcraft RCAs are around the same price but they swallow the Mogami fine.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gorgeous, Dimitri. Where do you guys get your heavy duty shrink tubing?_

 

I got all my DIY parts from Moon audio. The heatshrink is really good quality and shrinks to like three times the original size. Good stuff!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_While that may be TRUE, Switchcraft RCAs are around the same price but they swallow the Mogami fine._

 

I have used the basic Neutriks quite a bit (I like the way they look way more than the Switchcraft), and haven't had any problems with the ground tab. I agree that it isn't smooth inside and scuffs up the multifilament, but using W2893 work much easier with these.


----------



## pdupiano

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So we are back full circle in that a shield-attached-at-only-the-source-end is the way to go? But now for the right explanation? Heh. This is actually kind of fun.

 BUT this is a gallery thread, so on that note nice speaker cables, xTr3Me-aka-Chris. Is that Viablue Redline sleeving that you used?_

 

ughhh sigh.... I wish I could post pics. I got a pair that I've used for a while now and I love how they look. Too bad its against head-fi rules.


----------



## FraGGleR

And to actually contribute a picture, here is a work in progress pic of my first low profile LOD. 







 I forgot to take pics as I built it, but it is a clipped Neutrik mini (decided to not waste a right angle), Mundorf wire, and some epoxy putty from Home Depot. So far, not too bad. I will be taking a rotary sanding tool to it to even and smooth it out. It is ugly now (that is teflon tape to protect the mundorf from the putty), but it works perfectly.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ughhh sigh.... I wish I could post pics. I got a pair that I've used for a while now and I love how they look. Too bad its against head-fi rules._

 

If they are your own cables is that still not kosher?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If they are your own cables is that still not kosher?_

 

As long as he's not in the business of selling them or has some other financial interest in them, I don't see any reason why he can't post pictures.

 se


----------



## pdupiano

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If they are your own cables is that still not kosher?_

 

Not if you've sold cables on the forum (as an MOT) even though I don't have the title officially (yet), still can't do it. Once you've sold cables outside of DIY price (cost of parts + shipping) then you're an MOT, (made official by Jude and his team of course) and are no longer allowed to post pics as it would be a form of advertising.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not if you've sold cables on the forum (as an MOT) even though I don't have the title officially (yet), still can't do it. Once you've sold cables outside of DIY price (cost of parts + shipping) then you're an MOT, (made official by Jude and his team of course) and are no longer allowed to post pics as it would be a form of advertising._

 

Unless they're cables that you had previously sold as a MOT, I don't see why posting photos of them would be a problem.

 Hell, send me the photos and I'll post 'em. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Well well, look what just came in over the transom.

 Beautiful cables. 

 Gee, I wonder who could have made them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 se


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well well, look what just came in over the transom.

 Beautiful cables. 

 Gee, I wonder who could have made them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

ROFL. 

 Those are absolutely some beautiful cables. I love that weave and have experiemented with it, but never made a finished cable because I couldn't get it perfect looking. Very nice.


----------



## cyberspyder

What laptop is that?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What laptop is that?_

 

It would appear to be some model of Sony Vaio.

 se


----------



## momomo6789

first low profile i made


----------



## hembergler

Wow, the one of the right incorporates two of my biggest cabling nightmares: the ultra slim LOD and the Neutrik RA. Great job handling them


----------



## drummerdimitri

Here is my newly made extension cable that will be used to connect my se530's to my Fiio e5. I couldn't stand the rigidity and the tangling of the stock extension cable, so i decided to build one instead. I used stripped mogami mini starquad cable for this job and neutrik connectors.


----------



## lozanoa11

Tried making a resistor cable, using crappy radioshack parts. Its not pretty, lol. I think It works though... It sounds good at low levels, it seems to have widened the soundstage, but I have to turn it up so much it clips way to much I think. It distorts badly. I hope its not what I did lol. I used 68 ohm resistors, is that too much? Any way picture time: 















 Edit: made just a 1/4-1/4 this one worked out alot better.


----------



## Steve Eddy

I know you're not going to want to hear this after you've already done all the work, but all you'd have needed was two resistors. Using the third resistor on the ground not only increases the output impedance from the 68 ohms you were intending to 136 ohms, but it's also going to create a severe amount of crosstalk between channels.

 se


----------



## unl3a5h3d

I have made another LOD. This is my low profile one for now. I plan to make another with the same connector, some 24 or 26 awg TWcu copper wire, and a Viablue connector. But this one is some wire from a old pair of crappy earbuds, and a Neutrik 3.5mm.


----------



## lozanoa11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know you're not going to want to hear this after you've already done all the work, but all you'd have needed was two resistors. Using the third resistor on the ground not only increases the output impedance from the 68 ohms you were intending to 136 ohms, but it's also going to create a severe amount of crosstalk between channels.

 se_

 

Oh wow! electrical theory 101 lol. Should have thought of that.


----------



## limpidglitch

O knowledgeable fellow cable makers, could I please have your opinions on a certain matter?

 What I wish to know is what's the absolutely most soft, supple and nimble wire out there in there in the 28-24awg class? 
 Copper, silver or what grade of purity is not important, what's the deciding factors I imagine is the thickness and material used for isolation, and probably how fine the individual strands are.

 Zo, anyone with a bit of experience on this matter? FraGGleR? Steve?


----------



## FraGGleR

I haven't come across a wire as flexible as the Cooner SPC wire that Koyaan I Sqatsi introduced me to. It has a ridiculous amount of stranding and a silicone insulation. However, it is thick. Not sure the exact gauge, but at least 20awg, possibly 18awg. It is silver plated copper and has been the absolute perfect cable for my portable headphones due to its flexibility.

 Runner up for me is the Nucleotide OCC copper from Doublehelixcables. Pretty finely stranded with a polyethelene insulation. I haven't tried any from the newest batch, but it is supposed to be even more flexible now due to some annealing added to its manufacturing process. It is 24awg.

 I have stripped 22, 24, and 26awg wires out of various Mogami wire and used them with good success, but the Nucleotide is still more flexible, especially when compared to the 22 and 24awg Mogami.

 Everything else I have used has been solid core or super stiff (Navships SPC)

 Hope that helps.


----------



## limpidglitch

Thanks, exactly what I needed. 
 Cooner seems very interesting. I checked their home page and they seem to have a pretty wide collection. That silicone covered 24AWG looks particularly interesting.


----------



## FraGGleR

A pair of nice simple RCA's to go from my bantam to my bravo:










 2ft each of Mogami W2893
 Gold plated RCA's with anodized aluminum shells from A&B systems on ebay
 Nylon multifilament

 These RCA's surprised me with how nice they are (the red is really pretty in person). They only cost like $6 shipped for 4 of them, but they are machined very well. They are fairly small and very lightweight because of the aluminum. The ground tab is a little easily bent, but other than that, everything is very solid. Very happy with the find.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *limpidglitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Zo, anyone with a bit of experience on this matter? FraGGleR? Steve?_

 

Well, as FraGGleR mentioned, the Cooner is exceedingly limp and flexible. However my source for it is just about dried up and it doesn't look like he's going to order any more (switching over to the Cardas PC mount RCAs). If you don't need a lot of it, I can get you some.

 Another option, and my personal favorite, is 165/46 litz wire. It needs to be jacketed in something though, such as multifilament nylon, cotton or silk. And you really need a solder pot to work with it properly.

 se


----------



## limpidglitch

I was thinking about silk jacketing, so litz wire should be ok, maybe perfect even.
 I'm thinking about ~250ft, just to have a good supply.

 I've noted 1n34a.com as an outlet, but they seem to be out of this specific type until April. I might go for a smaller sample of their 630/46 or some Cooner in the meantime.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ However my source for it is just about dried up and it doesn't look like he's going to order any more (switching over to the Cardas PC mount RCAs). If you don't need a lot of it, I can get you some.

 se_

 

Oh no! I feel the urge to buy some just so I have it. Don't need it though.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *limpidglitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've noted 1n34a.com as an outlet, but they seem to be out of this specific type until April. I might go for a smaller sample of their 630/46 or some Cooner in the meantime._

 

I'd go with the 100/45 over the 630/46. The 630/46 is big (it's nearly 18 gauge equivalent), and while it's very flexible, it's not nearly as limp as the 100/45 or 165/46. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh no! I feel the urge to buy some just so I have it. Don't need it though._

 

Yeah. But when you're a hopeless addict, it sure feels like you do, don't it? 

 Next thing you know you'll be standing on freeway offramps holding a cardboard sign that says "WHY LIE? I NEED SOME WIRE!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *limpidglitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_O knowledgeable fellow cable makers, could I please have your opinions on a certain matter?

 What I wish to know is what's the absolutely most soft, supple and nimble wire out there in there in the 28-24awg class? 
 Copper, silver or what grade of purity is not important, what's the deciding factors I imagine is the thickness and material used for isolation, and probably how fine the individual strands are.

 Zo, anyone with a bit of experience on this matter? FraGGleR? Steve?_

 

Hey, Limpidglitch. It's a tad spendy, but CryoParts' TWcu in .5mm (~24.5AWG) is extremely supple. The individual strands are fine and durable (I used some attempting to repair some old Senns).


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah. But when you're a hopeless addict, it sure feels like you do, don't it? 

 Next thing you know you'll be standing on freeway offramps holding a cardboard sign that says "WHY LIE? I NEED SOME WIRE!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se_

 

You are uncomfortably correct


----------



## pistolsnipe




----------



## unl3a5h3d

Really nice recable.


----------



## mugdecoffee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pistolsnipe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 

How did you get the cable after the split to stay twisted? It looks great.


----------



## qusp

it just does. twist it right and as long as you have a small piece of shrink at the end, it will stay twisted


----------



## S3am

Just recieved parcel from Redco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Here are some photos of Redco RRCA (I know they are sometimes needed):


----------



## unl3a5h3d

You have an army lol.


----------



## pistolsnipe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really nice recable._

 

thanks!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mugdecoffee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How did you get the cable after the split to stay twisted? It looks great._

 

qusp is right, you just twist it, and it stays


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pistolsnipe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks!



 qusp is right, you just twist it, and it stays_

 

yep, though it is possible to stuff it up, as has been seen a bit lately

 there must be heatshrink at the end to hold it in place, but also to maintain the best twist I have found that if you hold the wire fairly loosely in your hands so it is kind of wrapped around each other rather than twisted around each other, if that makes sense.

 but the heatshrink; or something holding the section at the end firmly is the most important thing


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *S3am* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just recieved parcel from Redco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Here are some photos of Redco RRCA (I know they are sometimes needed):_

 

LOL, yes, an army of RRCA's. Great pictures. One of the best value plugs out there.


----------



## FraGGleR

And just for fun:

 The "Dogbone":










 24mm tip to tip
 Nucleotide cryo'd OCC copper
 Home Depot epoxy putty
 Neutrik minis snipped off at the connector tabs

 Did this as an experiment for someone who thought it was ugly but gave it it's great name. Could definitely use some touch up shaping with the dremel, but then it might lose some of its ghetto charm.


----------



## FraGGleR

Wanted to see how hard a mini USB cable would be to make, so this beauty was born:














 This time since this is for portable use, I forwent the separation of the power from the data. This is much closer to a standard USB 2.0 cable, as I used 24awg Mogami for power and 26awg for data. Foil shield, braided shield, and then a layer of teflon tape to seal out moisture. Then came prettification with a layer of silver mylar techflex and then a layer of clear techflex. Oh, the gold plated connectors were careful transplants from a Monoprice cable since I still don't know of a place to get gold plated shells. Soldering the mini B end was a pain, and using anything thicker than 24awg would probably be overly tedious and in danger of bridging with solder or stray strands. 

 And most importantly, it works! Of course, I got rid of my portable DAC, so I can't use it in that capacity. However, it both charges and transfers data between my Clip+ and my computer. A fun little project.

 PS For those of you inclined to ask why anyone would make a usb cable or to tell me I am out of spec or whatever, please save it, we have gone over that many times in this thread and others. Thanks!


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wanted to see how hard a mini USB cable would be to make, so this beauty was born:_

 

I love it, FraGGleR! Just curious - how's the flexibility what with all them layers? And how does one address strain relief with a cable like that where the micro work is so tedious and there's risk of bridging?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love it, FraGGleR! Just curious - how's the flexibility what with all them layers? And how does one address strain relief with a cable like that where the micro work is so tedious and there's risk of bridging?_

 

Useable flexibility isn't bad at all, but you can't put a really sharp bend in it (nor would you really want to). The two layers of shielding seems to be more limiting than the techflex. Once the connections were soldered down, I used hotglue as both sealant and strain relief. There is also a clamp style strain relief on each connector which further secures the wires. Once all the layers were on, double-walled adhesive lined heatshrink was used on the large A end to form a hard connector around everything else, securing it in place. Since I only have that heatshrink in one size, I mimicked it for the mini B side by using a smooth a layer of hot glue around the connector followed by a layer of heatshrink to secure it all. A second layer of heatshrink was added to both ends for further security as well as tidying up the aesthetics.

 The short of it is that it would take some remarkable abuse for the connections to fail (I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_However, it both charges and transfers data between my Clip+ and my computer._

 

Heh, how many times heavier is the cable than the Clip+?


----------



## FraGGleR

Surprisingly light, actually, at least in comparison to how thick it is. Clip just barely stays in place on the desk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heh, how many times heavier is the cable than the Clip+? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## downsize

Here is two rather unique designs that are prototypes in the photos, but went on to become solid designs that sound amazing.

 This is a 3/4" consistant spacing, flat design which utilizes two 26ga rectangular solid core conductors of 99.999999 purity Cu. VERY difficult to obtain stuff, but well worth it. The outer construction is natural unbleached cotton, and as you can see the conductors have almost NO dialectric of any kind to worry with, making air itself make up most of the dialectric material, and plugs are Eichman. ( To those who believe, this cable has an almost euphoric presentation. Very warm and rich sounding, with HUGE soundtage and tons of air ... Made for systems on the brighter side )







 This dimunitive little interconnect is the single most revealing cable I have ever heard, and manages to be that revealing without a hint of brightness ! It utilizes 3 26ga solid core silver Ag conductors of 99.99999 purity, each conductor encased in natural unbleached cotton sleeves, then tightly twisted together. I use one leg for positive and two for negative. I went through exactly 8 different solid silver conductors from 6 different manufacturers, before finally finding one that did NOT have a zing, or edge to the sound with this particular construction. ( To those who believe, this cable has a speed and airiness that has to be heard to be believed. It has the ability to take an overly warm system and make it sound neutral and fast. Separation in the soundstage is amazing. Warning : lesser purity silver, or silver in Teflon used with this construction WILL be bright and edgy ... i do not know why. Also, gold RCA plugs must be used, never silver, or once again it will be bright )







 My observations of the sonics in my cables are my honest opinions. If you do not believe in sonic differences in cables, please simply disregard my comments, as I DO NOT discuss a subject where neither side will EVER be convinced differently. Thanks


----------



## ix912

I'm taking 16 units this quarter, so I've been pretty bored lately. Decide I'd make some cables with some spare parts laying around.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/47944739@N02/

 Sennheiser hd650/hd600/hd580
 Sennheiser Cardas Connectors -> Mogami 2893 Mini Quad -> Viablue SC-2 -> Viablue 1/4" Phono (WBT 4%)











 AKG k702
 Mini XLR -> Mogami 2893 Mini Quad -> Vampire 1/4" Phono (WBT 4%)










 What do you guys think?


----------



## hembergler

Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet ix912... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your headphone cables look awesome, that y-splitter is a beast. You leave some pretty nice spare parts around


----------



## igotyofire

I think i get the vote for the ugliest cable,lol. atfirst the right channel on the TRS side was shorting out with ground for some reason, had to bend the prongs a bit


----------



## ix912

Thanks, hembergler. I've been building cables for my friends now, but I decided to build a Sennheiser cable with some spare parts I've acquired over the year. Unfortunately, I don't know what to do with it now.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote:


 I think i get the vote for the ugliest cable,lol. 
 

I agree!


----------



## momomo6789

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *igotyofire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think i get the vote for the ugliest cable_

 

lol first cable i made was worse ^_^


----------



## AndreiV

My first DIY micro(14cm plugs inc.) interconnect cable .REAN plugs. Canare MR202-2AT cable( The cable made of two separate channels. Each channel consists of 2 25 AWG wires in PVC jacket+drain wire and foil shield. I have cut the main cable and used a single channel as a cable-I do not know if its a good idea but it sound good) and a Techflex.


----------



## bik2101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 first low profile i made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i really like that low profile LOD.. what kind of wire is that you are using and where did you get it?


----------



## momomo6789

anyone ever have the pin for the lod break off after every thing was done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 had the lod done in under 25 mins and pop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 30 mins to fix every thing


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote:


 anyone ever have the pin for the lod break off after every thing was done had the lod done in under 25 mins and pop 30 mins to fix every thing 
 

Hehe, two days ago I disassembled a crappy LOD i made a while ago and attempted to use mogami 2534 with a switchcraft mini plug and some techflex and failed miserably!. After having soldered the two ground wires to pin 2, i was trying to adjust the right channel's wire in place, but the sheer bulk and weight of the cable caused the ground wires to break loose of the pin they were connected to, and after that a series of nightmares followed and I ended up with no dock, no cable, but luckily managed to keep the mini plug intact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Next time, I will make one from scratch because there weren't any extra pins to use after the second one broke. Also, I will strip off more shielding from the cable to allow more flexibility while positioning the wires to the correct pins. So not to worry my friend, you are not the only one who screwed up! Hope that cheered you up!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I've been doing some reading, but I'm totally new to this wire building stuff. I have used Canare Star Quad (the too large size) to re-cable my AKG K240 headphones...




 With the wire being so thick, I had to cut off the strain relief off of the Mini-XLR to fit it through, and the wire wouldn't fit into the Neutrik plug, so I had to do some mods there too. I'm ok with the final product (I have techflex to go over this, but didn't use it... as I kinda liked the yellow color).

 Now, I've removed all the insulation and was going to add a Mic for gaming purposes and use the stock (or make a new cable) for music listening, but I want to find clear tubing that is still very flexible to cover the bare metal ground sheathing that's there now. Don't ask me why I removed it all... just did for some reason. I just don't know where to look. I also need to purchase the right size cable next time... again, this is my first time... so I really had no idea what I was doing or ordering... lol.




 In the future, I should order the mini-starquad, and do a few other things differently. I guess it's all just a learning process... just would like suggestions on materials so that it's not such a costly one in the future. I'm also interested in finding out what people use as a flexible heat-shrink tubing. The stuff I got from radioshack hardens up like crazy.


----------



## FraGGleR

Definitely a learning process. I got into it to save myself money. Now that I literally HAVE to build a cable at least once a week or I get the shakes, it has cost me several times over the cost of the original cables I was going to buy plus maybe even a nice DAC. Whoops.

 Oh, and I doubt you will find any tubing that will be thinner or more flexible than the PVC that you stripped off. And certainly nothing that will fit into an unmodified Neutrik.

 Great first try, though!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hehe, two days ago I disassembled a crappy LOD i made a while ago and attempted to use mogami 2534 with a switchcraft mini plug and some techflex and failed miserably!. After having soldered the two ground wires to pin 2, i was trying to adjust the right channel's wire in place, but the sheer bulk and weight of the cable caused the ground wires to break loose of the pin they were connected to, and after that a series of nightmares followed and I ended up with no dock, no cable, but luckily managed to keep the mini plug intact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Next time, I will make one from scratch because there weren't any extra pins to use after the second one broke. Also, I will strip off more shielding from the cable to allow more flexibility while positioning the wires to the correct pins. So not to worry my friend, you are not the only one who screwed up! Hope that cheered you up!_

 

As soon as I have all the wires soldered in place, I hot glue like crazy to keep it all in place before I start messing with anything else. And maybe I got lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Give epoxy putty a shot if you want ultimate security and possibly an even lower profile LOD than using those mini connectors.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote:


 Quote:
 Originally Posted by drummerdimitri 
 Hehe, two days ago I disassembled a crappy LOD i made a while ago and attempted to use mogami 2534 with a switchcraft mini plug and some techflex and failed miserably!. After having soldered the two ground wires to pin 2, i was trying to adjust the right channel's wire in place, but the sheer bulk and weight of the cable caused the ground wires to break loose of the pin they were connected to, and after that a series of nightmares followed and I ended up with no dock, no cable, but luckily managed to keep the mini plug intact . Next time, I will make one from scratch because there weren't any extra pins to use after the second one broke. Also, I will strip off more shielding from the cable to allow more flexibility while positioning the wires to the correct pins. So not to worry my friend, you are not the only one who screwed up! Hope that cheered you up!
 As soon as I have all the wires soldered in place, I hot glue like crazy to keep it all in place before I start messing with anything else. And maybe I got lucky 

 Give epoxy putty a shot if you want ultimate security and possibly an even lower profile LOD than using those mini connectors. 
 

I did apply hot glue right after soldering the pins, but I hadn't stripped enough sleeving, so when I had to insert the cable in place, the movement required to place the cable in place cause the pins to move out etc... next time, I will start from scratch and strip more of the cable to make movement less stiff when it comes to placing it in the cup.


----------



## cyberspyder

FYI, this applies to everyone:

 The plastic shield that comes with almost every plug is often forgotten until everything is soldered together...why fret? Just cut the damn thing in half, and slip it over instead of redoing everything. It'll work most of the time. If you're still uncertain, put some hot glue on the solder joints then slide the shield over top, sealing in everything and preventing the positive contact from touching the ground. However, IMO, if you've but the cable well, and the cable opening is a tight fit with the actual cable, you've already negated the problem that was meant to be solved by the plastic shield, as now there's a much lower chance that the contacts will touch the barrel, thus shorting it.


----------



## pdupiano

if I ever forget, I just use heatshrink that fits over the plug


----------



## spz

Hi, i dont know if it is the correct 3d but recently i had to replace the 3.5 jack on my RE252.

 this is my very first attemp, i'm a noob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, so could you guys tell me if i did everything correctly?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I built a gaming setup for my AKG K240s.... here is the new cable.













 I attach these to my Astro MixAmp... and it sounds Very good!


----------



## apatN

^ Cool!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I built a gaming setup for my AKG K240s.... here is the new cable.

 I attach these to my Astro MixAmp... and it sounds Very good!_

 

Very nice!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, i dont know if it is the correct 3d but recently i had to replace the 3.5 jack on my RE252.

 this is my very first attemp, i'm a noob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so could you guys tell me if i did everything correctly?
_

 

Right = Red = Ring so, if they stuck to the normal conventions, you look good to go on that channel. Hard to tell what you have done with the ground, but since the left and right channels look correct, soldering whatever is left over to ground should work.

 Sure hope you put the connector body on before you soldered


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sure hope you put the connector body on before you soldered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Can't even tell you how many times I've had to redo things because of that.


----------



## spz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right = Red = Ring so, if they stuck to the normal conventions, you look good to go on that channel. Hard to tell what you have done with the ground, but since the left and right channels look correct, soldering whatever is left over to ground should work.

 Sure hope you put the connector body on before you soldered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 thanks. Inside the cable there were 2 couples of wires: copper/red and copper/blue. So i've soldered the two copper wires together to the ground and the other two to the left and right channel.
 Yeah, i remembered to put the connector body just before start soldering


----------



## S3am

Canare 4e6s, Redco RRCA, Techflex 1/4. 5m IC for CarAudio.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *S3am* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Canare 4e6s, Redco RRCA, Techflex 1/4. 5m IC for CarAudio._

 

I like it alot. Super clean with a nice color combination.


----------



## m11a1

Just recabled my HD238 with Mogami 2534 with XLO 3.5mm; sounds great!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I have a question for you experts... when you use the braided sleeving.... how do you keep it in place so that it doesn't move around? With the cable I built... I just used shrink tubing to keep it in place, but with the use that it gets (it is a gaming cable), I now have 1 end of the sleeving coming loose from the shrink tube and exposing the wire underneath. Is there a method that will not allow this to happen? I was thinking of gluing it somehow to the underlying cable before using the shrink tube. I've recently had requests to make a few more of these, and I don't want to send them out unless I can solve this. Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## cyberspyder

That's what I do....spread a layer of hot glue underneath the sheathing, then slide the sheathing over top of it. Lastly, I remelt the glue using a heatgun or a hairdryer and it'll bond to the sheathing. Most of the time I also do either a layer of regular heatshrink (with hot glue again on the sheath before I slide the heatshrink over) or 3:1 dual-wall stuff on top to seal it all up.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's what I do....spread a layer of hot glue underneath the sheathing, then slide the sheathing over top of it. Lastly, I remelt the glue using a heatgun or a hairdryer and it'll bond to the sheathing. Most of the time I also do either a layer of regular heatshrink (with hot glue again on the sheath before I slide the heatshrink over) or 3:1 dual-wall stuff on top to seal it all up._

 

Thx for the info... time to get a Hot Glue Gun...


----------



## cyberspyder

No problem....I tried a lot of configurations before I settled on this one. And yes, a hot glue gun is almost a necessity when DIYing.....lotsa uses and relatively cheap. If need be, also removable without the nasty residue other glues have.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No problem....I tried a lot of configurations before I settled on this one. And yes, a hot glue gun is almost a necessity when DIYing.....lotsa uses and relatively cheap. If need be, also removable without the nasty residue other glues have._

 

x2 I couldn't live without my hotglue gun. A couple dabs spread thin around the sleeving and onto the body of the cables with heatshrink on top works very well. Double wall adhesive heatshrink when absolute rigidity is necessary. Double wall is also nice as a makeshift connector body or Y split protector.


----------



## FraGGleR

And now for my latest experiment. I have become obsessed with low profile portable cables, but even more interested in the possibilities of polymer clay and epoxy putty. Here is the second cable in my "Chibi Collection" (Japanese for small person, but with child connotations):











 3 x 2" of 26awg Mogami Neglex OFC
 Cut down Neutrik mini's
 1/8" Carbon Techflex (the color, not actual carbon fiber)
 Black polymer clay
 Enamel paint and glaze

 This little fellah took several hours to finish. I cut down some normal Neutrik minis as short as I could and still have tiny tabs to solder to (bent the ground tab 90 degrees downward as well). I used some black polymer clay (Fimo is a name brand), and molded just enough around the connectors to cover the wires and secure the techflex (this was a huge pain to keep the techflex from fraying and poking out of the clay). Once molded, I baked the whole cable (no cryo treatment here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) according to the instructions at 275 F for 15 minutes to harden the connectors. A little sanding to smooth out any irregularities and then time for paint. 2 coats of blue enamel paint (1 hour drying in between) and 2 coats of glossy glaze (1 hour drying in between) and voila! shiny blue custom connectors! I like the clay better than my experiments with epoxy putty because it is less sticky and I have more time to work with it before it starts to harden. It is easier to form smoother shapes as well. That being said, epoxy putty doesn't need to be baked.

 It was fun, but the amount of time it takes to finish the cable is a little excessive. I will keep playing with it though. 

 Let me know your thoughts on this one, particularly if you have used clay or epoxy putty and have tips on how to work with it.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And now for my latest experiment. I have become obsessed with low profile portable cables, but even more interested in the possibilities of polymer clay and epoxy putty. Here is the second cable in my "Chibi Collection" (Japanese for small person, but with child connotations):

 3 x 2" of 26awg Mogami Neglex OFC
 Cut down Neutrik mini's
 1/8" Carbon Techflex (the color, not actual carbon fiber)
 Black polymer clay
 Enamel paint and glaze

 This little fellah took several hours to finish. I cut down some normal Neutrik minis as short as I could and still have tiny tabs to solder to (bent the ground tab 90 degrees downward as well). I used some black polymer clay (Fimo is a name brand), and molded just enough around the connectors to cover the wires and secure the techflex (this was a huge pain to keep the techflex from fraying and poking out of the clay). Once molded, I baked the whole cable (no cryo treatment here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) according to the instructions at 275 F for 15 minutes to harden the connectors. A little sanding to smooth out any irregularities and then time for paint. 2 coats of blue enamel paint (1 hour drying in between) and 2 coats of glossy glaze (1 hour drying in between) and voila! shiny blue custom connectors! I like the clay better than my experiments with epoxy putty because it is less sticky and I have more time to work with it before it starts to harden. It is easier to form smoother shapes as well. That being said, epoxy putty doesn't need to be baked.

 It was fun, but the amount of time it takes to finish the cable is a little excessive. I will keep playing with it though. 

 Let me know your thoughts on this one, particularly if you have used clay or epoxy putty and have tips on how to work with it._

 

Sick work, FraGGleR. I love it. I'm particularly impressed with how the techflex conceal work turned out. Having just worked with stuff and having to redo my first layer attempted due to fraying, I feel ya. (I ended up doing a layer of double walled shrink tubing with a layer of single wall over it just to be sure it would remain tidy.)

 I'm also enamored with your enamel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, excellent patience and attention to detail. Inspiring. Is this s*** art?! I think so. Soldier -err, _solder_ on, brother.


----------



## S3am

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And now for my latest experiment. I have become obsessed with low profile portable cables, but even more interested in the possibilities of polymer clay and epoxy putty. Here is the second cable in my "Chibi Collection" (Japanese for small person, but with child connotations):_

 

One of the best minis I'v ever seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is my second IC (2ft):








 Blue Mogami 2549, RRCA, black Techflex 1/4.


----------



## momomo6789

little lod i made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trying different wires out vampire / hga 26 awg construction time 18 mins new record for me


----------



## rayk

Some stuff from me:

 ESW9 recable - this is version 2, which was far more successful than the first.





 RCA to mini for the mini3.


----------



## FraGGleR

Thanks for the kind words about my mini!

 And nice work rayk, that is some very clean work, especially the y splits (although get yourself some heatshrink that doesn' have writing on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 momomo seems to have a LOD addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice work, buddy. i am too paranoid about mistakes to go that fast.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Ok, I'm building gaming cables for K240/K702. I decided to move away from the Cheezy Shrink-Tube only that I was using...




 To something a little more professional...







 So, as you can see... I'm still searching. Does anyone know of something similar to what I've "attempted" to use, but would work better? What you see above is a Radio Shack Stereo RCA female to single RCA Male adapter (of course just the outside shell was retained). Any help/suggestions would be incredibly appreciated!


----------



## FraGGleR

Well, depending on how arts and crafty you are, you could try your hand at using epoxy putty to form a shell around your connectors. It isn't the easiest to work with since it is sticky, but once it hardens you can shape and sand to your satisfaction and then coat with enamel paint. Another thing you could try is polymer clay which is less sticky and much easier to work with. However, you have to bake it to harden it, which may or may not work, depending on what you are baking. I guess you could bake two halves and then use to house your connectors.


 To be honest, I don't think the heatshrink looked bad, plus it was less bulky.

 Just thought of someting like a Viablue Y splitter as a possibility. Not sure what sizes the Viablue holes are or what you need, but certainly if it fit, it would look way nice. Actually, the Furez splitter at the top of the page might be pretty money, as it's split plate is unfinished so you can drill whatever holes you need. Again, might not be enough space, but I was just inspired to buy a few to play with


----------



## cwe5590

This is my first DIY inspired by this thread. Tell me what you guys think.

 -Chris

 Materials:

 -8 feet of Mogami 2534

 -Furutech FP-704

 -1/8 Carbon Techflex



Attachment 27375

Attachment 27376


----------



## FraGGleR

Wonderful first attempt.

 And great photography. I really need a better camera and some better photograpy skills.


----------



## tke398

Very nice re-cable job with the Denons. I'm too scared to tackle headphone recabling just yet. I'll stick with making interconnects for the time being.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tke398* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice re-cable job with the Denons. I'm too scared to tackle headphone recabling just yet. I'll stick with making interconnects for the time being._

 

Buy a pair of cheap headphones and practice. My first recable was a pair of 5 year old $25 Sony's just to say I did it.


----------



## momomo6789

my first was d7000s ^_^ got to start somewhere might as well start high


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my first was d7000s ^_^ got to start somewhere might as well start high_

 

Judging by your list of headphones, I think your collection could take the hit easier than mine. When I first started DIY'ing I only had my Shures. Which I completely recabled and added a mini-xlr jack. I should probably post pictures.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I first started DIY'ing I only had my Shures. Which I completely recabled and added a mini-xlr jack. I should probably post pictures._

 

That would be cool to see... interesting concept!


----------



## tke398

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my first was d7000s ^_^ got to start somewhere might as well start high_

 

I hope they weren't my pair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Judging by the quality of your work, I'm know they weren't!


----------



## pila405

Hey, I need you suggestion for materials for cable for Sennheiser HD555.
 I need good materials, but not "THE BEST", something in the normal price range [not more than 25$].

 I need 10ft cable with 3.5mm plug.

 Please feel free to give/drop any good ideas.


----------



## momomo6789

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tke398* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope they weren't my pair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Judging by the quality of your work, I'm know they weren't!_

 

maybe ^_^ 

 1 wire i made tonight 1 wire my 67 year old father made he bought a mini jack split from radio shack that broke so i made him build his own wire.

http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/6086/img8253g.jpg


----------



## pila405

What do you think about the ViaBlue T6S 3.5mm stereo plug?

ViaBlue T6s Phono Plug | 3.5 mm Stereo | Gold-Plated

 On what cables do you suggest and on which sleeves?

 Will this fit good?:
 Sleeve: http://viablue.de/com/sleeve_blackline_gallery.shtml
 Heat Shrink Arrow: http://viablue.de/com/heat_shrink_arrow_technic.shtml


----------



## m11a1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pila405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do you think about the ViaBlue T6S 3.5mm stereo plug?

ViaBlue T6s Phono Plug | 3.5 mm Stereo | Gold-Plated

 On what cables do you suggest and on which sleeves?

 Will this fit good?:
 Sleeve: ViaBlue™ Sleeve | Blackline | cable protection braiding | Gallery
 Heat Shrink Arrow: ViaBlue™ heat shrink | Arrow | Technics_

 

That plug alone is around $10-15....recabling will typically exceed $25, just letting you know.


----------



## pila405

Ok, I extended the budget to 50$.


----------



## momomo6789

say buy viablue mini + split buy 2x the length of mogami 24 awg to get 4 stands of clear copper then take w/e length of nylon you want up to the cable split that should float around 50. btw if you want some nylon 3/8th fits every thing i can give you some for shipping charge have 200 something foot roll if it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3-1 heat shrink if possible.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pila405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do you think about the ViaBlue T6S 3.5mm stereo plug?_

 

Looks like blingy nonsense considering your limited budget. Use a tried and proven Neutrik plug, it's cheaper, sturdy, and functional.


----------



## jageur272

I personally would use (if I were on that budget):

 -Mogami/Canare starquad (10 feet)
 -Neutrik NYS231L
 -About an inch of 3:1 1/4" adhesive lined heatshrink (for the y-split)
 -About 3 feet of 2:1 1/8" heatshrink (to cover the leads after the y-split; 2:1 is much more flexible after heatshrunken than 3:1, esp. at that size)
 -Sleeving optional

 The viablue connectors are nice and easy to work with, but so are the Neutrik connectors. I also prefer nickel to gold, when you're plugging and unplugging, the nickel won't get rubbed off quite as easily (but if you want gold, then you can just buy a gold plated neutrik from daleproaudio and swap the connectors and barrels).


----------



## pila405

@momomo6789 - Thank you very much for the advice and the nylon suggestion - I guess I will use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 @dfkt - Why? It look really good [In terms of beauty] and also sturdy. 
 Don't you think I cant have a good cable with this plug and this budget?

 look at it:
http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/292...5mmviablue.jpg

 Oh, and guys, there is no Y split for the HD555.

 Can you also give me the exact model name of the Canare/Mogami cable, cause it is my first DIY cable so I know almost nothing in this area...^^'


----------



## cyberspyder

^^Some shameless advertising from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/pic...thread-461915/

 Pay attention to the Bill of Materials on the first post.

 Brendan


----------



## pila405

Is it the same if I dont have the Y split?


----------



## cyberspyder

You don't need the 3:1 heatshrink then because, if I've gotten this correct, you're making a single entry cable.


----------



## LingLing1337




----------



## WayTooCrazy

HELP! Ok, I've been building cables using Redco TGS-QD Quad Microphone Cable. I'm using 3 of the wires (2xblue and 1xwhite) for the headphones. For the life of me, I can't keep them from bleeding sound between the channels. I've rebuilt the same cable 6 times. Then, grabbed a new cable (same as above) and put on new connectors (this is coming from an AKG K240) and still getting bleeding between the left & right channels. 

 I've built a similar cable using the Canare L-4E6S and have not had this issue at all. I don't think there is something that I'm doing incorrectly... has anyone else had this issue before?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HELP! Ok, I've been building cables using Redco TGS-QD Quad Microphone Cable. I'm using 3 of the wires (2xblue and 1xwhite) for the headphones. For the life of me, I can't keep them from bleeding sound between the channels. I've rebuilt the same cable 6 times. Then, grabbed a new cable (same as above) and put on new connectors (this is coming from an AKG K240) and still getting bleeding between the left & right channels. 

 I've built a similar cable using the Canare L-4E6S and have not had this issue at all. I don't think there is something that I'm doing incorrectly... has anyone else had this issue before?_

 

Have you checked continuity with a multimeter all the way through the plugs from each solder point to each solder point? At some point you may have connected something funny, or one of your connectors is bad. I have had mini plugs that came to me with a short already in them. A bad solder joint could be an issue, although you have built it so many times, that is probably not it. Just for gits and shiggles use the fourth wire for the ground to balance the signal (probably won't impact it, but why not give it a try).


----------



## FraGGleR

My favorite is Mogami W2893. Has starquad geometry, is very flexible, thin (but the conductors are plenty big enough), has a nice shield, comes in cool colors, each conductor is a different color making soldering to the right spot a breeze, and Mogami is more fun to say than Canare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The Viablue plug will function no better or worse than a $1 Neutrik. If you think it looks $9 better, then buy them and and enjoy looking at them. Your money, your cable.

 If you are going to be using the multifilament nylon from momomomomomomo, then you are going to need some 3-1 heatshrink to secure it, as I don't know if it will fit into the Viablue, and I know it won't fit into the black Neutrik's. It is not easy to fit into the nickel Neutrik's with the large opening either.



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pila405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@momomo6789 - Thank you very much for the advice and the nylon suggestion - I guess I will use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 @dfkt - Why? It look really good [In terms of beauty] and also sturdy. 
 Don't you think I cant have a good cable with this plug and this budget?

 look at it:
http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/292...5mmviablue.jpg

 Oh, and guys, there is no Y split for the HD555.

 Can you also give me the exact model name of the Canare/Mogami cable, cause it is my first DIY cable so I know almost nothing in this area...^^'_


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HELP! Ok, I've been building cables using Redco TGS-QD Quad Microphone Cable. I'm using 3 of the wires (2xblue and 1xwhite) for the headphones. For the life of me, I can't keep them from bleeding sound between the channels. I've rebuilt the same cable 6 times. Then, grabbed a new cable (same as above) and put on new connectors (this is coming from an AKG K240) and still getting bleeding between the left & right channels. 

 I've built a similar cable using the Canare L-4E6S and have not had this issue at all. I don't think there is something that I'm doing incorrectly... has anyone else had this issue before?_

 

I dealt with some copper wire that would always short on me. I couldn't figure it out until I saw that the crimp on the connector actually cut through the cable and short the two conductors...


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you checked continuity with a multimeter all the way through the plugs from each solder point to each solder point? At some point you may have connected something funny, or one of your connectors is bad. I have had mini plugs that came to me with a short already in them. A bad solder joint could be an issue, although you have built it so many times, that is probably not it. Just for gits and shiggles use the fourth wire for the ground to balance the signal (probably won't impact it, but why not give it a try)._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I dealt with some copper wire that would always short on me. I couldn't figure it out until I saw that the crimp on the connector actually cut through the cable and short the two conductors... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Unfortunately, I don't have a decent enough MultiMeter that lets me do a continuity on it... but I ended up picking up a "AA" battery holder from RatShack and attached alligator clips to it. I then attached that to one lead... and used the meter off of the other lead on the holder to the other end of the cable until I found the ones that gave me the 1.2v that I was looking for (rechargeable battery). I did find some crossed wires. So, I un-soldered everything and tried again (double checking as I went)... and everything was good from that point... now I take a listen with my AKGs... and AGAIN IT BLEEDS! DAMN YOU REDCO! Well, maybe the batch I had or something. I even went as far as pulling out all the conductors from the sleeving/jacket and EMI and braided them... and shoved it into techflex for testing, made new connections... and she still bleeds, but I liked the way it looked... 




 So, what is good cable for me to purchase that would be easy for me to either extract from it's sleeve, or singular conductors to do this kind of setup... 'cause I kinda like it, and its definitely more flexible with the jacket off. Is there any detriment to this type of setup?


----------



## pila405

This are the materials I came up with. What do you think about them?

Qables | High Quality Custom Made Qables
Qables | High Quality Custom Made Qables
Qables | High Quality Custom Made Qables
Qables | High Quality Custom Made Qables

 Will it fit as HD555 non-splitting cable? Does all the materials match the purpose?

 Thanks.


----------



## apatN

Yep, should work.


----------



## .Sup

Shortened my cable for portable use with mp3 player and replaced plug. Its a very complicated connector to work with but I managed.


----------



## pila405

Can you post your Sennheiser HD555 Cardas cable please? And tell us which materials you used?


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pila405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you post your Sennheiser HD555 Cardas cable please? And tell us which materials you used?_

 

I bought that cable at Soloz Audio

Soloz Audio Home


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Very nice audio setup you got there... which Samsung monitor is that (I believe it's samsung anyway)?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unfortunately, I don't have a decent enough MultiMeter that lets me do a continuity on it... but I ended up picking up a "AA" battery holder from RatShack and attached alligator clips to it. I then attached that to one lead... and used the meter off of the other lead on the holder to the other end of the cable until I found the ones that gave me the 1.2v that I was looking for (rechargeable battery). I did find some crossed wires. So, I un-soldered everything and tried again (double checking as I went)... and everything was good from that point... now I take a listen with my AKGs... and AGAIN IT BLEEDS! DAMN YOU REDCO! Well, maybe the batch I had or something. I even went as far as pulling out all the conductors from the sleeving/jacket and EMI and braided them... and shoved it into techflex for testing, made new connections... and she still bleeds, but I liked the way it looked... 




 So, what is good cable for me to purchase that would be easy for me to either extract from it's sleeve, or singular conductors to do this kind of setup... 'cause I kinda like it, and its definitely more flexible with the jacket off. Is there any detriment to this type of setup?_

 

Any idea on what GOOD singular wires I could use that are flexible, so that I can braid them for headphone cables? The Redco stuff is out of the question!


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice audio setup you got there... which Samsung monitor is that (I believe it's samsung anyway)?_

 

Samsung yes, T240. Its not that good honestly. My older 245B is much better and functional.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unfortunately, I don't have a decent enough MultiMeter that lets me do a continuity on it... but I ended up picking up a "AA" battery holder from RatShack and attached alligator clips to it. I then attached that to one lead... and used the meter off of the other lead on the holder to the other end of the cable until I found the ones that gave me the 1.2v that I was looking for (rechargeable battery). I did find some crossed wires. So, I un-soldered everything and tried again (double checking as I went)... and everything was good from that point... now I take a listen with my AKGs... *and AGAIN IT BLEEDS! DAMN YOU REDCO! * Well, maybe the batch I had or something. * I even went as far as pulling out all the conductors from the sleeving/jacket and EMI and braided them... *and shoved it into techflex for testing, made new connections... and she still bleeds, but I liked the way it looked... 
 [IM]http://i699.photobucket.com/albums/vv356/sid3w8z/TueMar16211941EDT2010.jpg[/IMG]
 So, what is good cable for me to purchase that would be easy for me to either extract from it's sleeve, or singular conductors to do this kind of setup... 'cause I kinda like it, and its definitely more flexible with the jacket off. Is there any detriment to this type of setup?_

 

hmm, something needs to be done about this, perhaps a sticky or note on the first page. it is precisely BECAUSE you pulled the wires out and braided them all together that your stereo cable bleeds. think about it, you have taken 2 channels and woven them with one another, this causes crosstalk and i'm afraid this fashionable look is causing many a noob DIYER to have more crosstalk than is necessary. litz braiding is meant for single channel cables, if you want the braided look on a stereo cable, you will need to put up with it; or braid a 3 wire braid for each channel. covered like yours is, you would be better with dual twisted pair then if you want to get rid of crosstalk further, shield the pairs from each other. all components (apart from fully dual mono systems) have a small amount of crosstalk already, but with good gear it is negligible, however braiding a long stereo cable like that causes a considerable amount IME the result akin to a mild crossfeed if the cable is long enough. for shorter cables up to a couple if feet its sometimes still the most practical way to do it, but I only do it where i'm asked to, or if weight/thickness is a factor and I cannot sleeve it


----------



## downsize

Here's a couple of new cables i just made for a fellow Headfier. 
 Everything is UPOCC wire that has been Cryoed. Interconnects are pure silver, and the power cord is copper. Dialectric material is a mix of cotton weave, and also Teflon.


----------



## qusp

nice work downsize, I didnt realize those old polymer housings for bullets were still out there. but then I suppose I live where they are made. 

 as for my post above, I suppose there could be a borderline short as well, but for it to happen twice would seem unlikely. I have experienced the bleed effect before and that was the issue


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_as for my post above, I suppose there could be a borderline short as well, but for it to happen twice would seem unlikely. I have experienced the bleed effect before and that was the issue_

 

No really, you think?

 Damn mister, you've got crosstalk on your brain, badly.

 I'm not saying braiding the wires together won't induce crosstalk, but proposing that as the main reasons for WayTooCrazys' problems is, well, way too crazy.
 My SR225 cable is tightly braided, and I do not experience any 'bleeding', what it doesn't have, however, are bad solder connections, bridges or faulty wires. WayTooCrazy, if this your first(ish) go at soldering, these are the things i would check.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shortened my cable for portable use with mp3 player and replaced plug. Its a very complicated connector to work with but I managed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Aint they though. :-/ Those solders points are tiny. And in my opinion, the sleeve opening is too wide.

 Nice work. I'm lovin' the yellow. Oh, and you and your avatar owe me a laptop keyboard.

 -Ogre


----------



## momomo6789

ive had 2 neutrik L plugs that short with no wire attached


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmm, something needs to be done about this, perhaps a sticky or note on the first page. it is precisely BECAUSE you pulled the wires out and braided them all together that your stereo cable bleeds. think about it, you have taken 2 channels and woven them with one another, this causes crosstalk and i'm afraid this fashionable look is causing many a noob DIYER to have more crosstalk than is necessary. litz braiding is meant for single channel cables, if you want the braided look on a stereo cable, you will need to put up with it; or braid a 3 wire braid for each channel. covered like yours is, you would be better with dual twisted pair then if you want to get rid of crosstalk further, shield the pairs from each other. all components (apart from fully dual mono systems) have a small amount of crosstalk already, but with good gear it is negligible, however braiding a long stereo cable like that causes a considerable amount IME the result akin to a mild crossfeed if the cable is long enough. for shorter cables up to a couple if feet its sometimes still the most practical way to do it, but I only do it where i'm asked to, or if weight/thickness is a factor and I cannot sleeve it_

 

I can agree with that, but the cross talk was there well before the braiding ever happened.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *limpidglitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No really, you think?

 Damn mister, you've got crosstalk on your brain, badly.

 I'm not saying braiding the wires together won't induce crosstalk, but proposing that as the main reasons for WayTooCrazys' problems is, well, way too crazy.
 My SR225 cable is tightly braided, and I do not experience any 'bleeding', what it doesn't have, however, are bad solder connections, bridges or faulty wires. WayTooCrazy, if this your first(ish) go at soldering, these are the things i would check._

 

I thought this as well, but I unsoldered all the connections and re-soldered them again to make sure. It isn't the first cables I've made... as I built a similar cable (using Canare StarQuad for a Gaming Cable off of my AKG K240), and have experienced 0 cross-talk between he channels (though, they are still in their jacket and not braided).


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *limpidglitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No really, you think?

 Damn mister, you've got crosstalk on your brain, badly.

 I'm not saying braiding the wires together won't induce crosstalk, but proposing that as the main reasons for WayTooCrazys' problems is, well, way too crazy.
 My SR225 cable is tightly braided, and I do not experience any 'bleeding', what it doesn't have, however, are bad solder connections, bridges or faulty wires. WayTooCrazy, if this your first(ish) go at soldering, these are the things i would check._

 

I would like you to do an experiment for me. braid a 6+ foot cable, connect it to your IEMs somehow, turn the volume up to a reasonably loud, but not insane level and play a mono track panned hard to one side. I think you will be surprised at the result. he did not say how extreme it was and your sarcasm is...well......blah..... its only natural to defend the way you are doing things, but crosstalk over long braided cables is not insignificant. going to lengths to make cables to improve your audio by a few percentile and then creating issues where there need not be any is a bit odd IMO, if you must have exposed braided cables, use 6 thinner wires for 2 x 3 wire braids or accept that its as much a fashion or practicality thing than audio related

 perhaps I assume a higher degree of basic skill than was there to begin with, so I came back and edited it. I assumed that since it had been done twice and he had not said it was extreme that it was crosstalk. as its a longish cable and I have tested this myself, thus my tendency to avoid it where possible. borderline shorts sound a bit more extreme than 'bleed' they have an odd kind of phasing effect as well and shorts dont sound at all.


----------



## qusp

another solution is to go balanced, then crosstalk is cancelled out by CMNR


----------



## WayTooCrazy

To be honest... I'm still getting it. I've tossed the braided Redco, picked up Mogami 2534. I'm building a 'gaming' cable, and I've used the BLUE wires as left and right. I then took one of the clear as a ground, the second clear is hot for the mic and the spiral wound shielding is negative for the mic. 

 The bleeding between channels is still there. I've even used 3 different mini-xlr connectors and 3 different Neutrik Silver 3.5mm stereo plugs. Still it bleeds. I don't understand it. I'm leaning towards the Neutrik as maybe they are from a bad batch. I'm going to RatShack and pick up one of their stereo mini plugs and test again. 

 Now, I know my soldering skills aren't the best, but I've soldered many things before (RC Batteries mostly). My last cable was built (same fashion as above) with Canare L-4E6S and has '0' bleed issues. I'm ALMOST Tempted to pull the Neutrik connector off of that one and try one of the new Neutriks to see if it bleeds then and vice versa... but that cable and the headphone is on sale here... and I don't really want to mess with it much.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would like you to do an experiment for me. braid a 6+ foot cable, connect it to your IEMs somehow, turn the volume up to a reasonably loud, but not insane level and play a mono track panned hard to one side. I think you will be surprised at the result. he did not say how extreme it was and your sarcasm is...well......blah..... its only natural to defend the way you are doing things, but crosstalk over long braided cables is not insignificant. going to lengths to make cables to improve your audio by a few percentile and then creating issues where there need not be any is a bit odd IMO, if you must have exposed braided cables, use 6 thinner wires for 2 x 3 wire braids or accept that its as much a fashion or practicality thing than audio related

 perhaps I assume a higher degree of basic skill than was there to begin with, so I came back and edited it. I assumed that since it had been done twice and he had not said it was extreme that it was crosstalk. as its a longish cable and I have tested this myself, thus my tendency to avoid it where possible. borderline shorts sound a bit more extreme than 'bleed' they have an odd kind of phasing effect as well and shorts dont sound at all._

 

As I stated, I know cross talk can be a real issue. I have experienced it myself (with the mentioned SR225 cable), but it is completely neglible. I haven't found it to have an affect worth worrying about when I use the headphones in a regular fashion. I do realize the subjectivity of this, so ymmv and all that. 
 My point is that the problem WTC wrote about seemed to be of the sort that prevents you from using the headphone at all, something cross talk induced by a 6ft long braided cable won't do. Again, I'm not saying it will be inaudible if you look for it, just that it wont be a major problem.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To be honest... I'm still getting it. I've tossed the braided Redco, picked up Mogami 2534. I'm building a 'gaming' cable, and I've used the BLUE wires as left and right. I then took one of the clear as a ground, the second clear is hot for the mic and the spiral wound shielding is negative for the mic. 

 The bleeding between channels is still there. I've even used 3 different mini-xlr connectors and 3 different Neutrik Silver 3.5mm stereo plugs. Still it bleeds. I don't understand it. I'm leaning towards the Neutrik as maybe they are from a bad batch. I'm going to RatShack and pick up one of their stereo mini plugs and test again. 

 Now, I know my soldering skills aren't the best, but I've soldered many things before (RC Batteries mostly). My last cable was built (same fashion as above) with Canare L-4E6S and has '0' bleed issues. I'm ALMOST Tempted to pull the Neutrik connector off of that one and try one of the new Neutriks to see if it bleeds then and vice versa... but that cable and the headphone is on sale here... and I don't really want to mess with it much._

 

Usin a plug you know work could be helpful in eliminating some of the hypothesises.
 Maybe do the test qusp mentioned and report back? (play sound just in one channel and see how much you can hear in the 'silent' one.)


----------



## pdupiano

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmm, something needs to be done about this, perhaps a sticky or note on the first page. it is precisely BECAUSE you pulled the wires out and braided them all together that your stereo cable bleeds. think about it, you have taken 2 channels and woven them with one another, this causes crosstalk and i'm afraid this fashionable look is causing many a noob DIYER to have more crosstalk than is necessary. litz braiding is meant for single channel cables, if you want the braided look on a stereo cable, you will need to put up with it; or braid a 3 wire braid for each channel. covered like yours is, you would be better with dual twisted pair then if you want to get rid of crosstalk further, shield the pairs from each other. all components (apart from fully dual mono systems) have a small amount of crosstalk already, but with good gear it is negligible, however braiding a long stereo cable like that causes a considerable amount IME the result akin to a mild crossfeed if the cable is long enough. for shorter cables up to a couple if feet its sometimes still the most practical way to do it, but I only do it where i'm asked to, or if weight/thickness is a factor and I cannot sleeve it_

 

If you do a quad -round litz braid and you perform a consistent geometric braid of two channels (1 signal &1 ground/channel), then you won't have any cross talk since both signals will be perpendicular to one another. Starquad cables on the other hand promote a good deal of crosstalk.


----------



## pdupiano

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To be honest... I'm still getting it. I've tossed the braided Redco, picked up Mogami 2534. I'm building a 'gaming' cable, and I've used the BLUE wires as left and right. I then took one of the clear as a ground, the second clear is hot for the mic and the spiral wound shielding is negative for the mic. 

 The bleeding between channels is still there. I've even used 3 different mini-xlr connectors and 3 different Neutrik Silver 3.5mm stereo plugs. Still it bleeds. I don't understand it. I'm leaning towards the Neutrik as maybe they are from a bad batch. I'm going to RatShack and pick up one of their stereo mini plugs and test again. 

 Now, I know my soldering skills aren't the best, but I've soldered many things before (RC Batteries mostly). My last cable was built (same fashion as above) with Canare L-4E6S and has '0' bleed issues. I'm ALMOST Tempted to pull the Neutrik connector off of that one and try one of the new Neutriks to see if it bleeds then and vice versa... but that cable and the headphone is on sale here... and I don't really want to mess with it much._

 

I Think you're going abit overboard, but to completely eliminate cables as your source of cross talk. Take two equal lenghts of mogami cable and use that to to make each channel (left and right) while keeping the shielding intact. Connect both shields to the ground in your 1/8" plug and leave the shielding floating on the other end. If you still have cross talk at this point, then I would look at your source (computer/soundcard).


----------



## pdupiano

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if you must have exposed braided cables, use 6 thinner wires for 2 x 3 wire braids or accept that its as much a fashion or practicality thing than audio related_

 


 wouldn't this be worse for cross talk? If you twist 2, 3wire braids together, you are still inducing crosstalk between channels. Even if you did 1 signal, 1 wire, 1 drain per 3 braid, the geometries that you get once you twist the cables will induce crosstalk at points where the drain wire is unable to "drain" the emi from the other channel. I suppose you could do 2, 3wire braids and keep them apart from one another, but at that point I would just go balanced.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you do a quad -round litz braid and you perform a consistent geometric braid of two channels (1 signal &1 ground/channel), then you won't have any cross talk since both signals will be perpendicular to one another. Starquad cables on the other hand promote a good deal of crosstalk._

 

i'd like to see that, even insanely tight braids dont cross at 90 degrees (more like 75-80), close but no cigar. I would never use starquad either. if I cant run 2 twisted pairs in parallel and shield them from each other I tend to twist them VERY lightly, like once every 20-30cm the wires this way do not cross at all, but they do go parallel every now and then, which has its own effect, but is IMO the lesser of the 2 evils. all exposed wire cables are a trade off, you can trade one effect for slightly more of another. of course sometimes I o indeed do a round braid if practicality dictates this, but its not ideal

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wouldn't this be worse for cross talk? If you twist 2, 3wire braids together, you are still inducing crosstalk between channels. Even if you did 1 signal, 1 wire, 1 drain per 3 braid, the geometries that you get once you twist the cables will induce crosstalk at points where the drain wire is unable to "drain" the emi from the other channel. I suppose you could do 2, 3wire braids and keep them apart from one another, but at that point I would just go balanced._

 

as above with my twisted twists, but yeah I agree its not the best solution either. I believe its better than round braid tho.

 I would just go balanced from the beginning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at this stage WayTooCrazy i'm thinking this is a problem with your source or amp, not the cable at all


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 at this stage WayTooCrazy i'm thinking this is a problem with your source or amp, not the cable at all_

 

I'd probably agree, but I'm using my new uDac as a source and have used other headphones with no problem, as well as the same K240 headphones with my 'working' cable and it has no problems either. I'm attempting to do a 'litz' braid with 2xground and 2xsignal for the audio, and then I'm going to run the Mic separate. I'm just not sure why this is an issue, when I used the Canare StarQuad with great success to achieve my dual signal cable. Could it be the Redco and Mogami aren't isolated enough in their cable that they bleed audio if I run too many signals through it?


----------



## Mediaogre

Folks, I apologize if this is a little off-topic. I'm new to this tech and DIY sub-culture and I've heard this term used frequently. Would someone explain _balanced_ to me in the context of cabling?


----------



## limpidglitch

Here you go. A good and thorough explanation.


----------



## pdupiano

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Folks, I apologize if this is a little off-topic. I'm new to this tech and DIY sub-culture and I've heard this term used frequently. Would someone explain balanced to me in the context of cabling?_

 

Balanced has very little if anything to do with cabling, its about how signals are sent to the headphones. SE or single ended, has two channels (L+ and R+) with a ground for each channel (L- and R-). The signals go through L+ and R+ and a ground signal is sent through L- and R-. The ground signal is supposed to be as close as possible to a "zero" or some referred value from the design of an amplifier. For example, if you have an amp with a dedicated earth ground, it should be zero, but if you have a portable amp, your amp's design may set "ground" to say 0.1 volt or whatever other voltage may be easiest to work with. 

 On a balanced set up, you have 4 channels (L+,L-, R+, R-). The signals still go through L+ and R+ like in the SE setup, BUT the crucial difference is that the exact same signal but inverted is sent through L- and R-. So lets take for example a binary code of 1101101001010.
 R+ = 1101101001010
 R- = 0010010110101

 and another signal would go through L+ and L- in the same way. The idea is if any noise disrupts R+, it would disrupt R- just as well. Since the signals are inverted with respect to one another, when they get to the headphone, the noise in R+ will cancel with the noise in R-. So the cables will pick up noise, but it will get rejected in how the signal is transmitted to the headphones. In addition since the signals are inverted with respect to each other, you end up hearing the difference between the signals and you end up getting some inherent amplification from a balanced configuration.

  Quote:


 i'd like to see that, even insanely tight braids dont cross at 90 degrees (more like 75-80), close but no cigar. I would never use starquad either. if I cant run 2 twisted pairs in parallel and shield them from each other I tend to twist them VERY lightly, like once every 20-30cm the wires this way do not cross at all, but they do go parallel every now and then, which has its own effect, but is IMO the lesser of the 2 evils. all exposed wire cables are a trade off, you can trade one effect for slightly more of another. of course sometimes I o indeed do a round braid if practicality dictates this, but its not ideal 
 

I think we're talking about two things here. You're stating that the braids cross as 75-80 degrees, I think you're talking about the point where the two wires criss cross with one another. What I'm referring two with the signals being perpendicular is something like in this picture:
http://i373.photobucket.com/albums/o...les/KSC_04.jpg

 Take a look at the black and take a look at the clear wires. Those are perpendicular to one another. In fact if you "debraid" the wires and allow the black wires and clear wires to go back together separately, what you get are two wires that are twisted together. So the "perfect solution" to the issue of two sets of two wires twisted tightly is actually a round quad-litz braid. In a quad litz braid you have 2 sets of wires, twisted tightly and connected together perpendicularly so that any interference from one channel will cancel out due to the nature of electromagnetic fields. 

 The angle you referred would be the angle between the signal and ground, which still exists in the twisted wiring method and any and all forms of starquad. If you take a look, starquad is very bad because the angle is very small (approx 15 degrees) so the signal and ground wires have more "contact" with one another. Versus say a VERY tight braid, you get a little bit more like 50 degrees. Then with a round quad litz braid, you get as you say something around 70 degrees. As far as I'm concerned, the round quad litz braid offers the best in terms of any geometry available out there with the exception of induction (starquads will always result in the least induction in wires because they will reduce the wire's diameter by the most).


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I fixed my issue, it was on the XLR end... I wired it incorrectly... so I found a document that shows me the wiring setup (which I apparently looked at before), and fixed my problem... here's the cable.


----------



## pdupiano

How exactly did you wire the cable? At this point I'm now curious to see if your description of bleeding was actually just having the channels mixed up or if its something else entirely.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How exactly did you wire the cable? At this point I'm now curious to see if your description of bleeding was actually just having the channels mixed up or if its something else entirely._

 

Well, being the COMPLETE NOOB that I am, I wired the Mini-XLR with Pins 1 & 2 as Left and Right, and Pin 3 as Ground. I didn't realize that Pin 1 was Ground with 2 & 3 being signal wires. Once I did that , all was well. What I was getting was sound all the time in Left & Right at different volumes when I faded from Left to Right in WinAmp. I could not isolate either channel completely. I ended up buying 25ft of Redco and then 50ft of Mogami, 5 Mini-XLR and 6 sets of Stereo and Mono Neutrik mini din plugs trying to get rid of this issue... and it was all mine from the start... so not that I have spare plugs and wire... I'm gonna make up a bunch of these...


----------



## Farnsworth

Well after a few months of reading this thred i thought i would actually contribute.

 Here are some of the cables i've done. All for my 702's


 This is the first one i made with much help from LingLing.

 USES:
 Mogami 2534
 Viablue 3.5mm
 Redco mini XLR
 Black Techflex w/ white tracer






 Second one
 USES:
 Mogami 2524
 Pailiccs 3.5mm
 Switchraft mini XLR
 Nylon multifilament sleeving






 Third One
 USES:
 Mogami 2534
 Neutrik 3.5mm
 Neutrik tiny XLR
 Viablue neon sleeving








 Fourth One- My favorite and the one I primarily use
 USES:
 Mogami 2534
 Viablue 3.5mm
 Neutrik tiny XLR
 Nylon multifilament sleeving


----------



## m11a1

Nice work!

 Where did you buy the Viablue sleeving?


----------



## Farnsworth

Thanks.

 I got the viablue sleeving and 3.5mm plug at av-outlet.

 they seem to have the best prices and is the only place i have seen viablue sleeving.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Farnsworth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks.

 I got the viablue sleeving and 3.5mm plug at av-outlet.

 they seem to have the best prices and is the only place i have seen viablue sleeving._

 

I have recently purchased the same sleeving + the red one and am so anxious, especially now that i've seen you result, to get my Canare starquad and finally start making a cable.


----------



## pistolsnipe




----------



## momomo6789

just another mogami cable


----------



## .Sup

That cable looks great momo! Where can I get that sleeving?


----------



## momomo6789

off Neotech NEVD-2001


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_off Neotech NEVD-2001 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## m11a1

i dont get it...


----------



## S3am

Here is finaly my first attempt to make 2RCA = 2RCA from Canare 4e6s:


----------



## cyberspyder

Want to know what REALLY sucks? When your driver DIES after finishing up a recable job. What. OMG @$%&^%*^*%^* I thought I messed up during soldering, that the left and right channels were shorting, or that the ground wasn't soldered correctly. I tested out the jack, wires and contacts and found that they ALL worked, which left the only culprit...the driver. OMG.


----------



## jageur272

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Want to know what REALLY sucks? When your driver DIES after finishing up a recable job. What. OMG @$%&^%*^*%^* I thought I messed up during soldering, that the left and right channels were shorting, or that the ground wasn't soldered correctly. I tested out the jack, wires and contacts and found that they ALL worked, which left the only culprit...the driver. OMG._

 

It may be that the driver died during the recable job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Check for a lifted voice coil?


----------



## cyberspyder

Pardon my stupidity but how do I check for that?


----------



## cyberspyder

Some comparo pics:











 Top one works, bottom doesn't.

 Brendan


----------



## m11a1

Does it not work at all or is the sound muffled?


----------



## Llama16

Does the lower one have a crack in the diaphragm (in the 11 o'clock side)? I can't really tell from this pic.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Llama16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the lower one have a crack in the diaphragm (in the 11 o'clock side)? I can't really tell from this pic._

 

Nope, as far as I can tell, it's just a slight bend. And the driver doesn't work period. No sound coming from it.

 On another issue, I believe I've confirmed for myself that burn-in does work and definitely exists for headphones with dynamic drivers. I've had my pair of k81DJ's for a year and a half now with constant use at about 1200 hours, and compared to a barely used pair at about 100 hours, the sound's DEFINITELY different. Like I said above, one of the drivers on the k518's broke, so I swapped in one from my k81DJ and the difference is noticeable. The older driver has much tamer and tighter bass compared to the working k518 driver which overwhelms it. I've also noticed a volume imbalance....which annoys me so I think I'm just going to swap out the remaining k518 driver with the last spare...not waiting another 1200 hours for the volumes to equalize (if ever).

 Brendan


----------



## momomo6789

so i always wondered this b/c ive recabled a lot of headphones now and never had one die on my what temp are you using ?


----------



## cyberspyder

I have no idea, but the iron is rated at 25W max, so it's definitely not the iron's fault. Who knows at this point. AKG won't replace it or sell drivers to me because they don't offer spare parts.


----------



## momomo6789

hum i see no temp control on it ?


----------



## cyberspyder

Nope.


----------



## cyberspyder

Anyhow, completed project:











 Brendan


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Nice re-cable! Where did you get the smaller Nylon Techflex? I can only seem to find 1/4" on Markertek.


----------



## momomo6789

1/8th is on ebay !


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1/8th is on ebay !_

 

Thx, ordered that.... and a few more pieces.


----------



## .Sup

Cable-organizer has it too I think. GJ Brendan


----------



## cyberspyder

I used paracord sheathing. $5 will get you 100 feet of it from more army surplus stores. Also called 550 cord.


----------



## jageur272

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used paracord sheathing. $5 will get you 100 feet of it from more army surplus stores. Also called 550 cord._

 

Haha, I do this too! Just remove all the nylon strands and you have a fantastic sleeving material! Use a low flame (like a lighter) to seal the ends and prevent fraying.


----------



## FraGGleR

New pictures for the gallery:

 "Scopper" cables















 2x1' 24awg OCC silver in teflon tubing for signal
 2x1' 24awg Mogami Neglex OFC for return
 A&B Systems silver plated RCA plugs with copper finished bodies

 I have an addiction to RCA plugs and found these while spending far too much time on the internet looking for interesting plugs. These were from a small Hong Kong based shop on ebay. I have bought two sets of connectors from them and both times, they exceeded my expectations for quality. The silver plating is listed at 1 micron thick and it isn't hard to believe looking at the plugs in person. I am just excited that someone made a plug that could match the prettiness of a copper/silver braid. These shorties are my current (I have an inability to use a set more than a month before the itch to build again sets in) set between my switchbox and headphone amp.


----------



## FraGGleR

And one more:

 "Bling" mini to mini










 4x18" Nucleotide OCC copper in a round litz braid
 1 layer of silver mylar techflex
 1 layer of black techflex
 Valab gold plated mini's with rhodium plated shells
 Clear PVC heatshrink to protect the shells

 Shiny and sparkly (moreso than the picture shows)! The Valab mini's are the best looking (and very nicely made) mini plugs I have come across. I have a thing for rhodium so as soon as I saw these I had to buy a couple pairs. Only problem with the cable is that I probably should have made it 3 feet long. 18" works, but 3 feet would have been better. The sparkly look is really growing on me, despite my normal affinity for plain multifilament or naked braids. Darn you Doublehelixcables for all the sleeving ideas! Now I have to make more cables just to play with sleeving. I made tons of cables to test materials, and then connectors. I guess this is the last step in the evolution of the hobby for me.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

To test the AKG K240/702 cables I've been building.





 8" of Redco Quad
 SwitchCraft Mini-XLR Male
 8" of TechFlex PET
 Neutrik Stereo Female


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used paracord sheathing. $5 will get you 100 feet of it from more army surplus stores. Also called 550 cord._

 

you mean 50$


----------



## cyberspyder

Ahem


----------



## S3am




----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *S3am* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Thanks for that! I LOL'd.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used paracord sheathing. $5 will get you 100 feet of it from more army surplus stores. Also called 550 cord._

 

I tried this with some nylon rope I found at Target. Looks great in general, but the weave isn't tight enough to completely survive the sleeving process. Random loops pop up as the material is moved. I may still pull it off, but definitely people looking to get creative should focus on tighter weaves so that there is more forgiveness.


----------



## Nebby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tried this with some nylon rope I found at Target. Looks great in general, but the weave isn't tight enough to completely survive the sleeving process. Random loops pop up as the material is moved. I may still pull it off, but definitely people looking to get creative should focus on tighter weaves so that there is more forgiveness._

 

Paracord is by no means your typical nylon rope


----------



## cyberspyder

Trust me, paracord will do the job just as well as nylon multifilament. Especially if you take the time to prep the wires so all the sharp and pointy ends are covered with heatshrink so it won't snag the sleeving.


----------



## downsize

Here's some more DIY cable madness ... The cables on this box, all went to one member. There's even a impedance adapter to take 600ohm cans down to 80 ohms ...









 Here is some pics of Mil Spec stranded high purity copper, clad ( not coated ) in very fine, high purity silver. I took the 12ga wire, divided down to 4 strands each, which ended up being 24.7 ga .... Then took those 4 strands twisted tightly together, encased them in natural cotton sleeves, and 4 round braided them for my new DIY HD-580 cables. I'll post more pics of the built cable when I am finished with it.


----------



## C.44

I'm looking for a connector to fit my first gen iPhone. Yeah the 3.5mm ones with a smaller barreldiameter. 90 Degree angle would be nice. Preferably goldplated.

 I'm trying to replace a extension cable that developed a baaaad connection in that one very plug which also happens to be cast one. I've been to a local apple reseller but he could only get me a extension with a built-in mic from belkin i believe. I'm not looking for a mic though, otherwise i'd just get the shure version.

 I've been looking around online and have gone back about 60 pages in this thread now but so far i haven't seen anything i like yet. Is there anything out there that doesn't require cutting or sanding ?


----------



## Rockford

snip


----------



## Rockford

rasta ghetto mini/mini for Clip>E5.


----------



## C.44

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *C.44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm looking for a connector to fit my first gen iPhone. Yeah the 3.5mm ones with a smaller barreldiameter. 90 Degree angle would be nice. Preferably goldplated.

 I'm trying to replace a extension cable that developed a baaaad connection in that one very plug which also happens to be cast one. I've been to a local apple reseller but he could only get me a extension with a built-in mic from belkin i believe. I'm not looking for a mic though, otherwise i'd just get the shure version.

 I've been looking around online and have gone back about 60 pages in this thread now but so far i haven't seen anything i like yet. Is there anything out there that doesn't require cutting or sanding ?_

 


 Gone back another 100 pages in this topic, but sofar i haven't seen anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone with a suggestion or idea ?


----------



## apatN

^ Neutrik right angle?


----------



## C.44

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ Neutrik right angle?_

 

As far as i can tell from their website they don't have anything that will fit my first gen without modification ?


----------



## apatN

Well 3.5mm plugs don't come much smaller than the ones Neutrik offers. The threaded Ultrasone connectors from Qables are the smallest I know of.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

I have been practising and this is my first serious attempt at soldering. This is a cheap jack from Maplins and some cheap unnamed cable. I tinned the cable, put a little bend on it to go through the hole in the tab and then soldered. The soldering appears to be fine, but from these pictures can any of you tell if it looks OK or not? 











 The solder has stuck to the cable and tab. It looks smooth. Can someone also confirm if once tinned do you still try to heat the cable with the soldering iron to melt the solder or do you touch the solder with the iron to melt it around the wire tip at the tab.

 Thanks! Brilliant new hobby this!!


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *C.44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As far as i can tell from their website they don't have anything that will fit my first gen without modification ?_

 

No readily available plug will fit the botched 1st-gen iPhone. You'd either have to use a dremel or something similar on a brand plug (if possible) or use a plug cut off from some stock earbuds (much easier). But I guess upgrading to a less silly phone would be the future-proof solution.


----------



## apatN

What's so special about the 1G iPhone then?


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's so special about the 1G iPhone then?_

 

The headphone jack is mounted low in the iPhone housing. The plug (isolation) need to be slim to reach down into it.

 You might be able to see it here: http://www.tinotopia.com/wordpress/w...headphone1.jpg


----------



## downsize

Hi there.... Your soldering actually looks pretty good, but there are a couple of things you could do that would be a little better.
 The main one, is where you have made your 90 degree bends, is actually not a good idea, and here is why : First, the extra wire that sticks out from the side can possibly short out eventually through the clear insulation, and remember, SOME typrs of different plugs do not use any kind of insulation. It also can make SOME connectors not want to fit over that extra wire sticking out. The other issue, is if you do screw on the connector, and it is tight due to the extra wire, thus bending those tabs back inwards toward the middle, they can easily touch each other and short out. 
 the answer is to NOT use the holes in those tabs... here's how: If you tin the wire good, and then lay down a blob of solder on the tab, all you have to do next is take a pair of small pliers, like needlenose, grab the wire within about a half inch of the end, and using the pliers pull the wire over till it touches the tab. While holding it there, place the soldering iron tip on the wire and heat until you see the wire, AND the solder on the tab become one. Remove the soldering iron while holding the pliers very steady a few seconds until the solder cools and grabs, and you are done.

 Here is a pic of a connector I soldered ... 








 See how the wire lead from the resistor just lays against the tab, instead of bending to go through it ? This is what I am referring to. The clear blobs are just hot glue, to prevent anything from shorting out inside the connector.

 The only other thing is this : Always use the least amount of solder possible to still get a good connection. Excess solder is NOT a good thing.

 But for the most part, your job looks great !!!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been practising and this is my first serious attempt at soldering. This is a cheap jack from Maplins and some cheap unnamed cable. I tinned the cable, put a little bend on it to go through the hole in the tab and then soldered. The soldering appears to be fine, but from these pictures can any of you tell if it looks OK or not? 











 The solder has stuck to the cable and tab. It looks smooth. Can someone also confirm if once tinned do you still try to heat the cable with the soldering iron to melt the solder or do you touch the solder with the iron to melt it around the wire tip at the tab.

 Thanks! Brilliant new hobby this!!_


----------



## C.44

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No readily available plug will fit the botched 1st-gen iPhone. You'd either have to use a dremel or something similar on a brand plug (if possible) or use a plug cut off from some stock earbuds (much easier). But I guess upgrading to a less silly phone would be the future-proof solution. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Upgrading would probably be the best solution. However, the first gen also has a much sturdier housing, which is something the newer ones lack.

 I've come across neutrik's plugs on a german webshop. I am leaning towards the goldplated right angle one, however, i have no idea if that specific plug will allow me to trim it down a bit. Haven't ever seen one of these naked to see if grinding it down will damage it internally.

 Are there any specific brands i should take a look at for this purpose ?


----------



## momomo6789

you can trim it down theres about a 2mm of metal you could trim at least


----------



## S3am

*downsize*
  Quote:


 First, the extra wire that sticks out from the side can possibly short out eventually through the clear insulation, and remember, SOME typrs of different plugs do not use any kind of insulation. 
 

Why this is a problem? Little Ground loop?


----------



## C.44

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you can trim it down theres about a 2mm of metal you could trim at least_

 

Thank you very much, now i just need to figure out where to get my supplies and what gauge wire to get. Especially because i have no real concept of how "gauge" works lol. In europe we just use mm2.


----------



## m11a1

My best DIY Interconnect to date. 

 26 gauge pure solid core copper + 26 gauge Teflon 
 4 round braid
 1/4" "Carbon" Techflex
 XLO HT RCA connectors























 Sounds great too, very warm and lively.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *downsize* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi there.... Your soldering actually looks pretty good, but there are a couple of things you could do that would be a little better.

 ..........But for the most part, your job looks great !!!_

 

Thanks for that Downsize. I did have difficulty sliding the plastic sleeve over the tabs, so I figured that was something I would have to look at again. Tomorrow I will head back to Maplins to buy more wire and some different connectors to continue practicing.

 My first actual cable will be a mini XLR to jack for my AKGs. I have Switchcraft connectors and Van Damme cable for that job.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 My first actual cable will be a mini XLR to jack for my AKGs. I have Switchcraft connectors and *Van Damme *cable for that job._

 

Look forward to seeing them, they should... kick ass.


----------



## downsize

You bet Sir... Also, look into buying a "third hand tool" ... Those are fairly inexpensive and GREAT for holding things right where you want them, leaving both hands free to solder with.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for that Downsize. I did have difficulty sliding the plastic sleeve over the tabs, so I figured that was something I would have to look at again. Tomorrow I will head back to Maplins to buy more wire and some different connectors to continue practicing.

 My first actual cable will be a mini XLR to jack for my AKGs. I have Switchcraft connectors and Van Damme cable for that job._


----------



## momomo6789

if anyone ever tries to recable jh13s buy the black plug not clear.


----------



## downsize

Well now ... I will be able to come to my own conclusions about Senn recables very soon ... Here is the cable that I made, which is currently being burned in. 

*Quad round braid in natural cotton, Mil Spec 24.7ga stranded, silver coated OCC copper prototype cable.
*


----------



## dean0

nice job, have you hard-wired directley to the drivers?
 IMO SPOFC can sound 'harsh'


----------



## downsize

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dean0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice job, have you hard-wired directley to the drivers?
 IMO SPOFC can sound 'harsh'_

 

Thank you .... They are not hard wired directly to the drivers ... I made my own connectors that plug in.

 SPOFC can sound harsh, you are very correct ... However this is not OFC ... but silver clad UPOCC, which is a very neutral and smooth sounding conductor.

*Edit : Forgot to mention, this wire i used is also Cryo treated.*

 The only reason I went silver clad, is because it is often brighter, and to me Senns desperately need opening and brightening up. My 580s sounded VERY veiled with the HD650 cable. 

 This silver clad ( not coated ) UPOCC wire is Mil Spec, and as far as I know unavailable to the public. There is one of our vendors who has had some made for recable jobs, and it is very expensive ! But probably very worth it too, as stranded UPOCC is not as easy to find, and silver clad UPOCC is next to impossible to find stranded.

 I will report back on the sound after the cable breaks in.

*Edit : Here is the ONLY source of silver stranded UPOCC wire i know of, and it is solid silver if i am not mistaken, instead of silver clad copper. I have found silver clad copper to be even brighter than solid silver, and that is what I was going for. IMO, there is NO cable made to bright for the HD580, HD600, and HD650 series of Senns ..*

http://www.whiplashaudio.com/diy/bul...re/test-3.html
*
 From what I have heard, it is VERY, VERY good sounding cable, made by Cryoparts, but would have cost me a whopping $345 in wire cost alone !!!!*


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Look forward to seeing them, they should... kick ass._

 

It will be a while yet. I tried to make a mini jack connection, but it was too fiddly. So as downsize suggested I have helping hands on order to make life a bit easier.

 I have also decided to start simply with ICs. So I have Neutrik gold plated phonos and some Proel HPC305 IC cable on order.

 Do any of you guys give your cables names? I have decided to call myself 'Out Of This World Audio' and my first IC will be the 'Solar'. That is just for fun, I dont intend to trade, yet!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It will be a while yet. I tried to make a mini jack connection, but it was too fiddly. So as downsize suggested I have helping hands on order to make life a bit easier.

 I have also decided to start simply with ICs. So I have Neutrik gold plated phonos and some Proel HPC305 IC cable on order.

 Do any of you guys give your cables names? I have decided to call myself 'Out Of This World Audio' and my first IC will be the 'Solar'. That is just for fun, I dont intend to trade, yet!_

 

Darn, you missed my Jean-Claude Van Dam reference with the "kick ass" comment. Or perhaps you ignored it since it was so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Either way, I do look forward to seeing how you do. And I do name most of my cables. I have a bunch of sleeving on the way to me and will be coming out with many more named cables to reflect their looks.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Sorry, the Jean Claude reference went straight over my head, doh!


----------



## pdupiano

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *downsize* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you .... They are not hard wired directly to the drivers ... I made my own connectors that plug in.

 SPOFC can sound harsh, you are very correct ... However this is not OFC ... but silver clad UPOCC, which is a very neutral and smooth sounding conductor.

*Edit : Forgot to mention, this wire i used is also Cryo treated.*

 The only reason I went silver clad, is because it is often brighter, and to me Senns desperately need opening and brightening up. My 580s sounded VERY veiled with the HD650 cable. 

 This silver clad ( not coated ) UPOCC wire is Mil Spec, and as far as I know unavailable to the public. There is one of our vendors who has had some made for recable jobs, and it is very expensive ! But probably very worth it too, as stranded UPOCC is not as easy to find, and silver clad UPOCC is next to impossible to find stranded.

 I will report back on the sound after the cable breaks in.

*Edit : Here is the ONLY source of silver stranded UPOCC wire i know of, and it is solid silver if i am not mistaken, instead of silver clad copper. I have found silver clad copper to be even brighter than solid silver, and that is what I was going for. IMO, there is NO cable made to bright for the HD580, HD600, and HD650 series of Senns ..*

SCSCag Hook Up Wire - Bulk Hook Up Wire - DIY
*
 From what I have heard, it is VERY, VERY good sounding cable, made by Cryoparts, but would have cost me a whopping $345 in wire cost alone !!!!*_

 

Do you have the original website/ad or perhaps contact for the silver-clad wire? Right now I'm not sure if theres a difference between silver plated and silver clad wire, both appear to be the same thing. If there's a new process for making wire I'd like to know.

 Thanks


----------



## downsize

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you have the original website/ad or perhaps contact for the silver-clad wire? Right now I'm not sure if theres a difference between silver plated and silver clad wire, both appear to be the same thing. If there's a new process for making wire I'd like to know.

 Thanks_

 

The contact would be my cousin Scott ... He is in the Navy, and is a communications specialist in designing and testing things he will not tell me about ... LOL

 I will email him and ask him about the difference, if there truly IS one, and will post what he replies with here.


----------



## pdupiano

Ah if that's the case, then I'll assume that its the same as SPC. All military outfits have used SPC since forever because its cheap and the silver protects the copper. The wire from Navships audio is also milspec spc wire. 

 I did a bit of searching for silver clad and it seems to confirm what I thought, its the same as spc. Both use a lower grade of copper production from OCC but are commonly used in industry because of the added protection of silver on copper and the cost of copper.


----------



## downsize

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah if that's the case, then I'll assume that its the same as SPC. All military outfits have used SPC since forever because its cheap and the silver protects the copper. The wire from Navships audio is also milspec spc wire. 

 I did a bit of searching for silver clad and it seems to confirm what I thought, its the same as spc. Both use a lower grade of copper production from OCC but are commonly used in industry because of the added protection of silver on copper and the cost of copper._

 

Ah ha.... I'll see if i can dig up the paper he sent me with the cable. It says right on it the copper is OCC of high purity, and the silver is also several 9s behind the decimal point. It is a technical spec build sheet, and hard to figure out, but that much is easy to get from it. It was _supposed_ to be different from anything else they normally use, and i have never known my cousin to lie, but I can't prove anything of course...

 I have heard quite a bit of low grade SPC, and this sounds nothing like that zingy and bright stuff, but once again, who knows. I will contact Scott for more info and report back.


----------



## Currawong

Nothing particularly special here. I found Audio Technica AT-EA1000 wire being sold in my local hardware store here for about $7/meter. I bought a couple of meters and whipped up an interconnect with Canare F-09 plugs, which fit both the cable and internal wires perfectly. Canare plugs are a bit expensive here, so the total cost came to about $32 (2960 yen).


----------



## m11a1

local shop in japan or in Australia?


----------



## Currawong

In Japan. No way an Australian hardware store would stock decent audio cable. Japan is weird like that; things turn up in odd places.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Well, I decided to try my hand at my first headphone re-cable. It was harder than it seemed, but mostly because I really didn't know what I was doing or how to go about it. I tried to keep the single entry, but the wire just was too thick to fit into the headband to do that, so I switched to dual entry. The end result... they seem to be a little cleaner through out the frequency range, the bass seems a little less flabby, but there really wasn't a huge performance jump.





 My only issue is... maybe I pushed too much into the 1/8th inch Nylon sleeving? It looks stiff (I twisted the wiring inside the split), but it really isn't.

 Mogami W2534 wiring (stripped and braided)
 1/4" & 1/8" Nylon sleeving
 Neutrik 1/8" Stereo Plug
 RatShack 1/4" plug housing for the split


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Got my Proel cable today. I just want to check on something. 

 It comes as a figure of eight and what looked like one wired in each sheath. But when I stripped the sheath back I found not one but two wires. One is in its own sheathing inside the other wire.

Proel HPC305 fig 8 2 core screened interconnect cable on eBay (end time 19-Apr-10 14:49:14 BST)

 So, how does that work? What do I solder to what?

 Thanks


----------



## m11a1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I decided to try my hand at my first headphone re-cable. It was harder than it seemed, but mostly because I really didn't know what I was doing or how to go about it. I tried to keep the single entry, but the wire just was too thick to fit into the headband to do that, so I switched to dual entry. The end result... they seem to be a little cleaner through out the frequency range, the bass seems a little less flabby, but there really wasn't a huge performance jump..

 Mogami W2534 wiring (stripped and braided)
 1/4" & 1/8" Nylon sleeving
 Neutrik 1/8" Stereo Plug
 RatShack 1/4" plug housing for the split_

 

You'll have to let the 2534 burn in for at least 50 hours before finalizing any conclusions.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got my Proel cable today. I just want to check on something. 

 It comes as a figure of eight and what looked like one wired in each sheath. But when I stripped the sheath back I found not one but two wires. One is in its own sheathing inside the other wire.

Proel HPC305 fig 8 2 core screened interconnect cable on eBay (end time 19-Apr-10 14:49:14 BST)

 So, how does that work? What do I solder to what?

 Thanks_

 

I'm not quite sure what you're describing; however, if there's two wires then, one would be signal while the other is ground...


----------



## S3am

Currawond,
 How much is typical price for Canare cables in Japan? (i.e. 2t2s, 4e6s)


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m11a1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I'm not quite sure what you're describing; however, if there's two wires then, one would be signal while the other is ground..._

 

Here


----------



## dean0

the wire with no insulation is the shield, which will be soldered to ground, and the other wire is the signal.


----------



## Horio

Here's my first DIY cable. These are split entry balanced K702's. I litz braided some Double Helix Nucleotide wire and encased part of it in carbon techflex. The cable was left "naked" at the Y. I ordered a second right side ear cup and used some rubber grommets from Moon Audio for strain relief. The setup sounds great!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Horio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my first DIY cable. These are split entry balanced K702's. I litz braided some Double Helix Nucleotide wire and encased part of it in carbon techflex. The cable was left "naked" at the Y. I ordered a second right side ear cup and used some rubber grommets from Moon Audio for strain relief. The setup sounds great!_

 

That looks AWESOME! You have any more pictures, maybe a part number/link to those grommets and wire? I
 m about to pickup some K702s myself and would like to do a dual entry.


----------



## Horio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That looks AWESOME! You have any more pictures, maybe a part number/link to those grommets and wire? I
 m about to pickup some K702s myself and would like to do a dual entry._

 

I bought the grommets from Moon Audio. Just shoot them an email, as its not listed on their website anywhere. The wire is from Double Helix Cables. You can order spare parts for the K702's by emailing the parts department. Feel free to shoot me an PM if you have any questions.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Here is my latest. Mogami, with 1/4" nylon sleeving, Redco RCA's.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Horio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought the grommets from Moon Audio. Just shoot them an email, as its not listed on their website anywhere. The wire is from Double Helix Cables. You can order spare parts for the K702's by emailing the parts department. Feel free to shoot me an PM if you have any questions._

 

Thank you! Fantastic work by the way.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I decided to try my hand at my first headphone re-cable. It was harder than it seemed, but mostly because I really didn't know what I was doing or how to go about it. I tried to keep the single entry, but the wire just was too thick to fit into the headband to do that, so I switched to dual entry. The end result... they seem to be a little cleaner through out the frequency range, the bass seems a little less flabby, but there really wasn't a huge performance jump.

 My only issue is... maybe I pushed too much into the 1/8th inch Nylon sleeving? It looks stiff (I twisted the wiring inside the split), but it really isn't.

 Mogami W2534 wiring (stripped and braided)
 1/4" & 1/8" Nylon sleeving
 Neutrik 1/8" Stereo Plug
 RatShack 1/4" plug housing for the split_

 


 mogami is a pretty decent quality shielded microphone cable, the copper is nothing special, good, but nothing special, probably no better than the copper you replaced with it (marginally thicker though probably) way I see it by braiding it you have defeated its shielding and thats its big drawcard in the industry it was designed for; i'm not sure I would be expecting a large improvement regardless of burn-in. 
 kudos for the recable and i'm not dissing your work, seriously you are to be commended, but I think its wise to keep your expectations in check here.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mogami is a pretty decent quality shielded microphone cable, the copper is nothing special, good, but nothing special, probably no better than the copper you replaced with it (marginally thicker though probably) way I see it by braiding it you have defeated its shielding and thats its big drawcard in the industry it was designed for; i'm not sure I would be expecting a large improvement regardless of burn-in. 
 kudos for the recable and i'm not dissing your work, seriously you are to be commended, but I think its wise to keep your expectations in check here._

 

Thank you, I really wasn't expecting much... it was more an exercise in re-cabling than anything. The headphones are actually Sennheiser HD428S that I purchased refurbished from Amazon for $20. They sound decent, but I wanted to try "cheap" headphones before I attempt better ones.


----------



## m11a1




----------



## limpidglitch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here




_

 

The way you're doing it there should be fine (non-insulated as ground), or you could wire it the same way as A-T describes in the link Currawong posted.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Thanks again limpidglitch. Further posts will be in the IC section which I have just noticed, doh! The final porudct will appear here, but off on holiday so there will be a delay.


----------



## apatN

m11a1 is that Mogami wire?


----------



## Anthony1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Horio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my first DIY cable. These are split entry balanced K702's. I litz braided some Double Helix Nucleotide wire and encased part of it in carbon techflex. The cable was left "naked" at the Y. I ordered a second right side ear cup and used some rubber grommets from Moon Audio for strain relief. The setup sounds great!_

 

Horio.. nice work. Hope I can do something that looks as good as that for my first go


----------



## Horio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Room40* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Horio.. nice work. Hope I can do something that looks as good as that for my first go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks Room40. It's as much about planning and taking your time as anything. Just be patient and careful, and it should turn out great!


----------



## m11a1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_m11a1 is that Mogami wire?_

 

Yes, 2534.


----------



## apatN

I thought so. Great work.


----------



## FraGGleR

A new sleeving style I cooked up after finding some craft cord at Michaels (arts and crafts store).

 Behold, the "Ebony and Ivory"










 Each of the 4 strands of Mogami 24awg wire was fed through some of the craft cord and then separated into two pairs (right+ground, left+ground), then the two pairs were twisted together to form a starquad. I used Neutriks as the base for my enameled and glazed polymer clay connectors. Pretty pleased with the aesthetics. For daily use, though, I might add some clear or teflon techflex. Best thing is that 10m of the cord is only $1.49.


----------



## maddhat

Working on a cable and have a question: Will liquid electrical tape work well for any exposed wire around the solder-point to the tab? Would small heat shrink tubing work better? Combination of both?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *maddhat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Working on a cable and have a question: Will liquid electrical tape work well for any exposed wire around the solder-point to the tab? Would small heat shrink tubing work better? Combination of both?_

 

Liquid electrical tape was made for that, heat shrink should work fine, I use hotglue, some use epoxy, and some don't bother.


----------



## maddhat

Quote:


 Liquid electrical tape was made for that, heat shrink should work fine, I use hotglue, some use epoxy, and some don't bother. 
 

Great, thanks for the input! I've tried hot glue before with covering solder points and I just don't enjoy how bulky it gets so quickly. I've also worried about melting the jacket with the glue. Well, I'll see how the liquid tape + heatshrink works and post back once it's completed.


----------



## m11a1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought so. Great work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder why the 2534 is so easy to recognize...despite the fact that there are many other wires out there that looks similar.


----------



## momomo6789

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m11a1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder why the 2534 is so easy to recognize...despite the fact that there are many other wires out there that looks similar._

 

b/c it has a unique look to it


----------



## Modena

I'm looking to built some speaker wires for my Woo WA5. I would be very grateful if you could tell me recommended guage, wire and where to get it. I'm have a very difficult time locating some good cable. 

 I have some RCA's, and shrink, but need to find some good cable to work with.

 Your help is very much appreciated. 

 William~


----------



## Currawong

Modena: You should start a thread on this, as it's off-topic here, but RCA cables aren't used for speakers. What exactly do you wish to connect to what? I'm guessing you have powered speakers.


----------



## Modena

My apologies. RCA's are for the sub. Going from my WA5 to speakers.


----------



## drummerdimitri

A cheap re-cable of my friend's earphones.


----------



## amajors

Head-Fi can be an expensive place. Foolish me thought the DIY area might be less expensive to hang out in. Maybe not? There are some very nice custom cables listed in this thread, but I'm looking for something else.

 Microphonics on IEMs drive crazy. How do I mod an older pair of Shures to reduce/eliminate this noise? Can I slip a sheath over the stock cable or is a complete re-cable in my future? Should I sheath the cable with cotton, the mesh most of you use, a combo of heat shrink over cotton, or??

 This project is for use while moving around, not critical listening, so uber cable and connectors are less a priority than making cable noises go away. Coiling the IEMs up to fit in my pocket or at least into my bag is also important.

 Fraggle's post quoted below has some interesting sounding cables. Would one of these be a good place to start? 

 Quote:

 I haven't come across a wire as flexible as the Cooner SPC wire that Koyaan I Sqatsi introduced me to. It has a ridiculous amount of stranding and a silicone insulation. However, it is thick. Not sure the exact gauge, but at least 20awg, possibly 18awg. It is silver plated copper and has been the absolute perfect cable for my portable headphones due to its flexibility.

 Runner up for me is the Nucleotide OCC copper from Doublehelixcables. Pretty finely stranded with a polyethelene insulation. I haven't tried any from the newest batch, but it is supposed to be even more flexible now due to some annealing added to its manufacturing process. It is 24awg.

 I have stripped 22, 24, and 26awg wires out of various Mogami wire and used them with good success, but the Nucleotide is still more flexible, especially when compared to the 22 and 24awg Mogami.

 Everything else I have used has been solid core or super stiff (Navships SPC)

 Hope that helps.


----------



## m11a1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amajors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Head-Fi can be an expensive place. Foolish me thought the DIY area might be less expensive to hang out in. Maybe not? There are some very nice custom cables listed in this thread, but I'm looking for something else.

 Microphonics on IEMs drive crazy. How do I mod an older pair of Shures to reduce/eliminate this noise? Can I slip a sheath over the stock cable or is a complete re-cable in my future? Should I sheath the cable with cotton, the mesh most of you use, a combo of heat shrink over cotton, or??

 This project is for use while moving around, not critical listening, so uber cable and connectors are less a priority than making cable noises go away. Coiling the IEMs up to fit in my pocket or at least into my bag is also important.

 Fraggle's post quoted below has some interesting sounding cables. Would one of these be a good place to start? 

 Quote:

 I haven't come across a wire as flexible as the Cooner SPC wire that Koyaan I Sqatsi introduced me to. It has a ridiculous amount of stranding and a silicone insulation. However, it is thick. Not sure the exact gauge, but at least 20awg, possibly 18awg. It is silver plated copper and has been the absolute perfect cable for my portable headphones due to its flexibility.

 Runner up for me is the Nucleotide OCC copper from Doublehelixcables. Pretty finely stranded with a polyethelene insulation. I haven't tried any from the newest batch, but it is supposed to be even more flexible now due to some annealing added to its manufacturing process. It is 24awg.

 I have stripped 22, 24, and 26awg wires out of various Mogami wire and used them with good success, but the Nucleotide is still more flexible, especially when compared to the 22 and 24awg Mogami.

 Everything else I have used has been solid core or super stiff (Navships SPC)

 Hope that helps._

 

As far as Micro-phonics , I suggest you using stranded copper only. Silver of any kind is quite Micro-phonic especially the cables by Navships. They are ideally used for interconnects in which case is better than using copper. 

 Also, eliminating noise has to do a lot with the shielding as well as how the signal is braided along with the shield. For flexibility, you should use cotton not any metallic materials. However, shielding with metallic materials can provide you with better noise protection. Using heat shrink is fine, just make sure to use the flexible type. 

 However, as far as your current Shures, I'm not sure how to even re-cable them. To me, it seems quite difficult for a beginner since there's no external plug like some of the IEMs discussed here have.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Modena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My apologies. RCA's are for the sub. Going from my WA5 to speakers._

 

You could always just pick up speaker wires along with speaker plugs. That's really simple and it sounds just fine, otherwise you could invest in better wires (Cardas for example) and braid them and use it with nicer speaker plugs (WBT, or even Cardas again) 

 It really depends on how much you want to invest.


----------



## weibby

erm just wondering, is terminating coaxial audio cables the same as normal wires?

 If its just 1 strand where is the ground?


----------



## JamesL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *weibby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_erm just wondering, is terminating coaxial audio cables the same as normal wires?

 If its just 1 strand where is the ground?_

 

Conventional rca interconnects use coaxial cables.
 The shield is used as ground.


----------



## Modena

Thanks. I think if I can get some used, I'll go that way. Otherwise, build time.


----------



## Modena

Need to make some IC. I want nice, tight base. What cable would you suggest?


----------



## apatN

^ Mundorf SG.


----------



## momomo6789

my old ipod - rca cable ill post pic of my new one sometime soon


----------



## dorkvader

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And since I was reminding people this was a gallery:

 6.3mm to 3.5mm adapter:









 4x6" of Nucleotide OCC copper in a round litz braid
 Neutrik mini
 Neutrik locking 6.3mm in line jack
 Silver mylar techflex
 Black PET techflex

 This was my first time experimenting with more than one layer of sleeving. The effect is hard to catch with my camera, but it has a nice shimmer to it in the light. Makes it stiff, though. The Neutrik jack was a treat to work with after all the mini's I usually make._

 

I was inspired by this, so I made my own:
 Neutrik 1/4 female --> Canare starquad --> Canare miniplug.






 I also needed another cable, so I took the liberty of making one while the soldering iron was hot

 It's a Neutrik 1/4 male (sweet plug by the way) --> canare starquad --> Neutrik (re'an) RCA 
 (They only had it in black, so I labeled them with masking tape)





 By the way, I'm way too lazy to take good pictures. If anyone wans better ones, I'll go make my friend with the Canon come downstairs. I didn't have a white surface handy, so I put some (used) printer paper on the 'frige.


----------



## bdragon122

My first attempt at making my own IC







 done on the cheap

 cheapo maplin 3.5mm plugs
 clear heatsrink and braid
 some leftover cloth covered solid core wire from rewiring a elecy guitar

 any one know where in the uk i can order some 3.5mm's that have a larger opening got some nice cable but its way to thick to fit any of the 3.5mm plugs i'v found here.


----------



## geoffj

I started lurking this forum a while ago and built my first couple cables last week.






 I used-

 Neutrik NYS231BG 3.5mm
 Neutrik RT3FC-B Tiny XLR
 Canare L-4E5C Yellow
 Canare L-4E6S Red

 I found that the thicker cables are a bit harder to use with the connectors I chose. I have some Mogami W2534 I would like to try as well.

 Overall building cables is fun and I would like to experiment more. Especially after I pick up an amp and maybe a DAC.


----------



## dean0

Another HD650 Cable...


----------



## cyberspyder

Pretty sick! Materials? Especially that y-split!


----------



## S3am

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pretty sick! Materials? Especially that y-split!_

 

+1

 P.s. Made RCA-RCA cable for my sub.
 Mini-coaxial (4mm, copper braided shielding), 1/8 techflex.




 And short mains cable. Just stock cable, but shorted, techflexed and plug_changed (2$)


----------



## dean0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pretty sick! Materials? Especially that y-split!_

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Mogami 2534 braided
 Nylon multi' sleeving
 Yarbo 1/4 jack
 Cardas Connectors
 The Y-Split is the Canare Cable boots covered in adhesive heatshrink.
 This is by far my favourite due to it being very lightweight. I have owned cardas cables in the past and I find them very anoying due to being not flexible and too heavy.
 More HD650 cables I made;


----------



## LingLing1337

Haven't contributed in a while...

 HD650 cable





 Random macro


----------



## m11a1

Where do you guys buy the viablue splitters?


----------



## momomo6789

av-outlet.com


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Does anyone know of a source for different colors of Multi-filament Nylon sheathing? I'd like one in white. I was thinking of attempting to DYE mine, but I think the best I'd get is a muddy grey.


----------



## momomo6789

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know of a source for different colors of Multi-filament Nylon sheathing? I'd like one in white. I was thinking of attempting to DYE mine, but I think the best I'd get is a muddy grey._

 

shoe lace


----------



## pistolsnipe

paracord


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I will try those, is Paracord only available at an Army and Navy store?

 Edit: I found Paracord, but it's about the size of 1/8th Nylon Multi-filament. Now, that's not bad... but I read that 1/8th is the size people use for Mogami W2893.... and I ask... HOW!? I have tried to get the Mogami in there for awhile... with NO luck. What's the trick?


----------



## downsize

OK ... I set out to find out for myself what kind of a difference, if any, could be made from a quality Sennheiser re-cable for my HD-580s.

 Truth be told, I NEVER expected this drastic of a difference. I could go on talking about it, but unless someone heard it for themselves, my words would seem like lies.

 I will simply leave it at this :* I will humbly and respectfully put this DIY cable up against ANY Senn re-cable, regardless of price.*


----------



## downsize

Wow Dean0 .... And here I was all proud of my home-made Y-splitter ... LOL

 I didn't even know Via Blue made that part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Absolutely GREAT looking cables sir !


----------



## momomo6789

^ measuring fail !


----------



## Farnsworth

here is a AKG cable i mad for a fello Head-Fier






 And a mini to mini cable


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Very nice job on those!


----------



## netsky3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Farnsworth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_here is a AKG cable i mad for a fello Head-Fier

http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/m...e/L1000944.jpg

 And a mini to mini cable

http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/m...3/L1000949.jpg_

 

I have a pair of AKG 240 and i'm thinking about change the cable as you have done but i don't know if it worth or is only a loss of money :/
 Wich cable should i use for do a good job?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *netsky3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a pair of AKG 240 and i'm thinking about change the cable as you have done but i don't know if it worth or is only a loss of money :/
 Wich cable should i use for do a good job? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's definitely not a waste of money. If nothing less than having your own length it's worth it (I went from the stock 10ft to a more manageable 5ft), since I listen at my computer. I used Mogami W2534 and there was a definite audible difference. It brought up the Mids and Lower end. The highs didn't change much.







 First build was Audio only, second build was a re-work of the first 1 and added a Microphone for gaming... very good quality gaming out of that set.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

My first cable. Plain and simple using Neutrik Rean phonos and Proel cable.


----------



## Llama16

*Everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
 I'm glad to join the club

 After all I've heard about it, I definately needed a LOD! Here's why: I use my ipod video with my flac files for both my portable (Klipsch S4 Image/ Grado SR80i --> MINI³) and desktop (HD650 --> SSMH) rigs. Allthough I always had to use the headphone out because I couldn't find a cheap and nearby shop for DIY connectors and cable (luckily I found Qables!).

 Now I finally got the chance to make a first attempt at making an LOD and here it is. It was quite nervewrecking, but I'm content with the result, especially since it's my first time.

 Neutrik mini plug, 99.9 solid core silver wire.
 The blurryness you see at the dock connecter itself is tape wrapped around it for the glue to set.






 I know it's quite long, but before getting myself in some supercompact LODs, i thought I'd go ahead and make sure that I at least have a working one in case I waste too much material.

 What a revelation!! I don't say this to follow the crowd, but WOW. The difference is astonishing, so much more detail and a wider soundstage, I'm still amazed. I'm glad I spent the money on the parts.

 I hope to start building a female 3.5 -> RCA male, dock connector --> RCA and male 3.5 --> RCA tomorrow.

*Dries*


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I have a portable Dac/Amp (uDac). I was wondering if anyone has built or have seen a USB cable that will power the uDac, but have all the actual 'signal' wiring connected to a Mini-USB female connector, so that I could then connect my iPod via a dock connector to USB to connect that to the 'signal' mini usb on the custom cable for the uDac. I'm sure that didn't make sense, but if it did... and you have, let me know. If not, I can photoshop together an image of what I'm referring to. Maybe that could be a new project for me (if I can get a schematic of the USB cable that'll show me which ones are power, which are signal). If you haven't guessed, the other end of the USB cable will be attached to a USB Wallwart.


----------



## Llama16

somthing like this?


----------



## Farnsworth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *netsky3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a pair of AKG 240 and i'm thinking about change the cable as you have done but i don't know if it worth or is only a loss of money :/
 Wich cable should i use for do a good job? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well to me the sound difference is minimal but I definitely think that the looks and comfort of customs cables make them worth it.

 You might be able to get a significant sound difference if you use some serious high end cable or wire.

 I would suggest using Mogami 2534 or Canare l-4e6s. they are both great cheap cables that offer slight sound improvement. You could also look at Cardas star quad and neotech cable if you want something higher end.

 Custom cables are definitely not a waste of money and i encourage you to try and make one for your K240's.

 Hope this helps.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Llama16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_somthing like this?_

 

Actually, more like this...





 Just wondering if anyone has done anything like this, as I wouldn't mind listening using the uDac, but not have to lug around my Netbook to do it (then again... with all these wires, it's almost the same thing). It was just a thought anyway.


----------



## netsky3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Farnsworth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well to me the sound difference is minimal but I definitely think that the looks and comfort of customs cables make them worth it.

 You might be able to get a significant sound difference if you use some serious high end cable or wire.

 I would suggest using Mogami 2534 or Canare l-4e6s. they are both great cheap cables that offer slight sound improvement. You could also look at Cardas star quad and neotech cable if you want something higher end.

 Custom cables are definitely not a waste of money and i encourage you to try and make one for your K240's.

 Hope this helps._

 

Thanks for your reply!
 Now i know some name of cable to search but now the priority is for a good amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then the cable...


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Stock AD700 Cable
 Mogami Stereo Connector





 Mogami W2893 - DeSkinned and wrapped in Nylon Multifilament
 KVConnection 4 pole adapters
 Neutrik Polished bodies
 - To be used in place of the Stock AD700 Cable (for Gaming)...


----------



## mmd8x28

These are my super cheap home made cables..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...n/rcacable.jpg


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually, more like this...
 Just wondering if anyone has done anything like this, as I wouldn't mind listening using the uDac, but not have to lug around my Netbook to do it (then again... with all these wires, it's almost the same thing). It was just a thought anyway._

 

Here is a link to the pinouts for a USB connector: USB pinout and wiring @ pinouts.ru

 Pinouts for the Ipod connector: Apple iPod and iPhone (2g, 3g) Dock Interfaces pinout and wiring @ pinouts.ru

 I don't think it will work, though. I wouldn't imagine the Ipod being setup to send it's audio data via the usb cable in a manner that the uDac can read as its normal uses are for syncing and charging. Otherwise, we probably would have seen many implementations of ipod docks going into portable USB dacs.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is a link to the pinouts for a USB connector: USB pinout and wiring @ pinouts.ru

 Pinouts for the Ipod connector: Apple iPod and iPhone (2g, 3g) Dock Interfaces pinout and wiring @ pinouts.ru

 I don't think it will work, though. I wouldn't imagine the Ipod being setup to send it's audio data via the usb cable in a manner that the uDac can read as its normal uses are for syncing and charging. Otherwise, we probably would have seen many implementations of ipod docks going into portable USB dacs._

 

Thanks for the info! I've actually dropped that project and 'am currently working on what I call the "Dark Knight" project. It's a complete disassemble, paint, and modification of an Audio-Technica AD700 Headphones into Gaming Headset with removable Mic and Headphone Cord.

 ...but I'm sure I'll be getting the parts to build a LOD soon, so those links are much appreciated!


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Now I have a cable which matches in with the others, is exactly the right length and is very flexible.......


----------



## Llama16

*Hey all*

 This is my second cable ever made, I'm quite proud of it. I'm very proud of my y/split actually as lots of people have trouble with it and mine came out beautifully (to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Maybe I got lucky.

 The same material as last time: neutrik phono and female 3.5 plugs with pure silver solid core wire. The braid is nice, allthough the downside is that it's pretty translucent. Next one will be made with the same braid of my prevous project and will be a LOD-RCA phono.

 Plz do let me know your judgement: I made some errors as well, I forgot to braid the wire :S that was a pretty stupid mistake but I can live with it. Question: should I heatshrink the Phono plugs as well?





 Yes! I should be studying indeed.






 Yet again the pictures were taken with a camera that dislikes focussing.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Good job! I say leave the phono plugs as they are.

 Here's my lastest project (with custom cable)...




 Here's the full build up in pictures...
Dark Knight Project pictures by sid3w8z - Photobucket


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Here is my second cable using Rean phonos and Proel cable. I have left the cable joined, just splitting it at the ends. It would pull apart easily. I now realise I should have done something like Lama16 where your cable splits. How do you do that, what product is used?


----------



## Llama16

I just used different sizes of dual wall heat shrink. It's pretty nice as long as you don't forget to put it on before you solder anything, in my case the challenge was indeed to think ahead. 

 I used a little piece to mark ending of the braid, then I cut the braid from there. I put over the 2 smaller tubes (that go up to the RCA jacks), shrunk those and finally I put over a large (I think 12mm) on the y-split to finish it off.

 Use that dual wall stuff with caution though, ones it's up you won't get it off. especially the larger tubes: alot of glue oozes out but if your quick and can take the heat, you can easily cut it off before it gets hard.

 The dual wall stuff gets pretty hard, so you don't have to be bending it alot, but I like the stiffness at the RCA jacks more imo, especially if they aren't long.

 The rca jacks are identical: anyone has a tip on how to aesthetically mark the right channel?


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Thanks for that Llama16, so too late now! You did a very neat job. Rather than mark the jack, have you got any tape/heatshrink that can go around one of the wires?

 I saw some lovely bullet phonos for £4 each, but they have no markings. So what I was going to do was to find different coloured cables and have the cables do the identification.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Try Markertek for different color shrink tubing (probably 3:1 shrink), one blue and one red. That should fit over the connector and shrink down enough to fit on the current cable.


----------



## FraGGleR

Way too crazy, good work on your projects. One question, where did you get the Mogami 1/4? I am assuming it was preinstalled on some cable, but I can't find the nice metal ones. Only black molded ones.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Way too crazy, good work on your projects. One question, where did you get the Mogami 1/4? I am assuming it was preinstalled on some cable, but I can't find the nice metal ones. Only black molded ones._

 

Did you mean the Neutrik? Thanks for the compliments! My favorite is still the "Dark Knight" AD700s I just finished up. I'm so pleased with the replaceable Headphone cables, that I think I'm going to make all of my headphones with swappable cables.


----------



## FraGGleR

I misread an early post of yours. Looks like the 1/4" I was interested in was the stock AD700 1/4.

 And I agree swappable cables on headphones are great.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I misread an early post of yours. Looks like the 1/4" I was interested in was the stock AD700 1/4.

 And I agree swappable cables on headphones are great._

 

Ah, It is a VERY nice looking 1/4" adapter. That cable is actually the stock AD700 cable, which is crazy long. When I added the Neutrik Stereo plug at the other end... it turned into a long patch cord as well... Double Duty!


----------



## momomo6789




----------



## momomo6789

and some rca's i made with vampire 20ga and copper shield ^_^


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 and some rca's i made with vampire 20ga and copper shield ^_^_

 

Those look purdy, like they should be draped on a X-mas tree or something. How many cables do you have? 

 Does anyone have a source for decent (inexpensive) 4 Pole 3.5mm connectors (both female and male)? I found a few, but they are kinda expensive ($5-6 each), and come with plastic bodies (look like they came from RatShack).


----------



## Anthony1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_






 and some rca's i made with vampire 20ga and copper shield ^_^_

 

sweet leads! Can you post a link where you got the wire and shield from?


----------



## momomo6789

wire was from Michael Percy Audio Ordering Information vampire 20ga
 copper shielding was from glensgarage.com O_o way cheaper then other places was suspicious if it was alu but its copper.
 the rca's are from china >$2 each good deal imo

 need to buy some clear heatshrink and slap it on there


----------



## nems

RCA-female 3.5mm


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wire was from Michael Percy Audio Ordering Information vampire 20ga
 copper shielding was from glensgarage.com O_o way cheaper then other places was suspicious if it was alu but its copper.
 the rca's are from china >$2 each good deal imo

 need to buy some clear heatshrink and slap it on there_

 

Interested in where you can find those RCAs. China is kinda big.


----------



## Llama16

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for that Llama16, so too late now! You did a very neat job. Rather than mark the jack, have you got any tape/heatshrink that can go around one of the wires?

 I saw some lovely bullet phonos for £4 each, but they have no markings. So what I was going to do was to find different coloured cables and have the cables do the identification._

 

 Quote:


 Try Markertek for different color shrink tubing (probably 3:1 shrink), one blue and one red. That should fit over the connector and shrink down enough to fit on the current cable. 
 

Yeah i've thought of that. I couldn't find any colored heatshrink that would fit over the connecters, but I bought some red heatshrink to put over the right lead. Allthough it was single wall, so I didn't go through with it as it would have made that lead way more flexible then the other.

 I'll try to find that markertek and cut of maybe 1mm, then put it over the connector as a ring.

 Thanks for the tip


----------



## downsize

Well ... A great friend of mine also has HD-580s, so he ended up with my lovely first version cable that sounded so good, so this is the almost identical one I made for myself :

*The Black Snake Moan Sennheiser Re-cable cable ...LOL
*


----------



## momomo6789

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interested in where you can find those RCAs. China is kinda big. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

10pair Pure Copper OFC Silver-Plated RCA Connector Plug - eBay (item 170386401278 end time Apr-21-10 07:44:48 PDT)


----------



## Prog Rock Man

AKG K702 re-cable using Switchcraft jack and mini XLR and Van Damme cable.


----------



## PJPro

Nice one PRM


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Thanks PJPro. First attempt and it works! I am chuffed.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks PJPro. First attempt and it works! I am chuffed._

 

Nice Cable... now you need to get some Nylon on there to 'purdy' it up!


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice Cable... now you need to get some Nylon on there to 'purdy' it up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I know! I just wanted to make one that worked and to see how cheaply it could be done. That cable cost about £10.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know! I just wanted to make one that worked and to see how cheaply it could be done. That cable cost about £10._

 

Not bad! That's a good price! You saved yourself probably $100 or so than buying.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not bad! That's a good price! You saved yourself probably $100 or so than buying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Actually, I have not really made a saving. I have gone back to the stock cable. My one does not sound as good. It is muddled with an odd soundstage and less detail.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually, I have not really made a saving. I have gone back to the stock cable. My one does not sound as good. It is muddled with an odd soundstage and less detail._

 

That's not good! I build my cables with Mogami W2534, SwitchCraft MiniXLR and Neutrik 1/8th or 1/4 connectors and have been told they sound better than stock AKG K702 cable (I build Gaming cables for the K702). I also have used the same cable on my old AKG K240 and it was better than stock (but that one used a Canare L-4E6S). Try a different cable with your connectors and see if it doesn't get better.

 You know what else it might be... it sounds like you have the wires mixed on the Mini-XLR. The pinout should be. Pin 1 is Ground, Pin 2 is Right, and Pin 3 is Left. If you use a Fader and fade from left to right... you should hear that distinctly without audio bleeding into the other channels. If it does, you have the ground mixed up. This happened to me plenty of times and it ended up sounding congested and not natural at all. I've even had it where it sound ok when fader was in center position, but once I moved either left or right... it started to get weird. Just double check your wiring. Hope that helps.


----------



## netsky3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's not good! I build my cables with Mogami W2534, SwitchCraft MiniXLR and Neutrik 1/8th or 1/4 connectors and have been told they sound better than stock AKG K702 cable (I build Gaming cables for the K702). I also have used the same cable on my old AKG K240 and it was better than stock (but that one used a Canare L-4E6S). Try a different cable with your connectors and see if it doesn't get better._

 

Uhm...you are the second person who says this about the cable of the K240...i'm becoming curious


----------



## hifi-man

Very nice pictures. I think a part of these DIY pioneers must open a small shop with audio cables.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *netsky3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Uhm...you are the second person who says this about the cable of the K240...i'm becoming curious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Do it! It doesn't cost much to test... you should be able to order all your parts for under $20 from Markertek (and that's including Shrink Tube and some Nylon to cover the cable). In my case, I didn't notice much change in the upper registry, but the mids and low end got fatter and cleaner. I was running mine off of my uDac.


----------



## downsize

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hifi-man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice pictures. I think a part of these DIY pioneers must open a small shop with audio cables. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL .... Then it wouldn't be DIY any longer. I get SO MANY requests/inquiries about my cables .... especially my interconnects. I can only imagine how crazy busy we would be if we did start a small business like that.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's not good! I build my cables with Mogami W2534, SwitchCraft MiniXLR and Neutrik 1/8th or 1/4 connectors and have been told they sound better than stock AKG K702 cable (I build Gaming cables for the K702). I also have used the same cable on my old AKG K240 and it was better than stock (but that one used a Canare L-4E6S). Try a different cable with your connectors and see if it doesn't get better.

 You know what else it might be... it sounds like you have the wires mixed on the Mini-XLR. The pinout should be. Pin 1 is Ground, Pin 2 is Right, and Pin 3 is Left. If you use a Fader and fade from left to right... you should hear that distinctly without audio bleeding into the other channels. If it does, you have the ground mixed up. This happened to me plenty of times and it ended up sounding congested and not natural at all. I've even had it where it sound ok when fader was in center position, but once I moved either left or right... it started to get weird. Just double check your wiring. Hope that helps._

 

I am sure of the wiring. I spent ages making sure I had it correct, see here

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/wir...s-what-483760/

 and I bought a DMM to check for continuity, which was all correct.

 I want to have another go with some Proel cable, but I need the mini XLR without the strain relief, the TA3FL to fit that size of cable. The Proel is 6mm diameter. What is it for the Mogami W2534? I think from their website it is 4.8. How did you get it to fit? I found the Van Damme at 3.5mm was too big to fit the strain relief over it.

 When you think about it, why should DIY cables be better than the stock ones? Maybe it is the Van Damme cable I used and it is just not as good.


----------



## momomo6789

might want to check that again never seen a trs or 3.5mm that has it backwards like that L / R also dont waste your time on strain reliefs when it cant be helped.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am sure of the wiring. I spent ages making sure I had it correct, see here

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/wir...s-what-483760/

 and I bought a DMM to check for continuity, which was all correct.

 I want to have another go with some Proel cable, but I need the mini XLR without the strain relief, the TA3FL to fit that size of cable. The Proel is 6mm diameter. What is it for the Mogami W2534? I think from their website it is 4.8. How did you get it to fit? I found the Van Damme at 3.5mm was too big to fit the strain relief over it.

 When you think about it, why should DIY cables be better than the stock ones? Maybe it is the Van Damme cable I used and it is just not as good._

 

I ended up cutting off the strain relief (and I believe I opened up the body with my dremel a bit) when I made an audio only cable. With the gaming cables I make... I don't even use the body of the Mini-XLR.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 might want to check that again never seen a trs or 3.5mm that has it backwards like that L / R also dont waste your time on strain reliefs when it cant be helped._

 

Agreed... the pic is labeled wrong.


----------



## limpidglitch

I think it looks correct, or as seen dead on from the solder pad side:


----------



## Prog Rock Man

I based the pictures on this schematic from Switchcraft. The jack I used is just like the three pole jacks No260 and 590....

http://www.switchcraft.com/products/..._schematic.pdf

 Further confirmation my diagram is correct. I used my DMM continuity and tip, ring and sleeve match as per my drawing. I get no reading off the DMM if I do it any other way.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I based the pictures on this schematic from Switchcraft. The jack I used is just like the three pole jacks No260 and 590....

http://www.switchcraft.com/products/..._schematic.pdf

 Further confirmation my diagram is correct. I used my DMM continuity and tip, ring and sleeve match as per my drawing. I get no reading off the DMM if I do it any other way._

 

If Switchcraft says so, who 'am I to argue... I just thought they were all done the same way. O'well. Sorry if I tried to give you wrong information. I guess the only issue really is the cable then. When I was sure I had wired everything correctly... and still had an issue with bleeding... I found out it was my Hot Glue that I used to keep the wires from moving (and breaking solder joints). I accidentally had both left & right glued with so much glue that they connected (via glue)). Though, I remedied that with a heat gun and pulled glue out with a razer knife.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Here is a photo of the jack once I had soldered it. There is no chance of shorts and the solders appear secure....






 The ground (sleeve) is out of view under a piece of plastic that is part of the jack.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

I am going to scrap it anyway and change it to a jack to mini jack recable for some Goldring DR50s a friend has.

 I was happy with the sound from some Proel cable I used for ICs. Proel does a microphone cable as well, so I will try that next on the AKGs.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am going to scrap it anyway and change it to a jack to mini jack recable for some Goldring DR50s a friend has.

 I was happy with the sound from some Proel cable I used for ICs. Proel does a microphone cable as well, so I will try that next on the AKGs._

 

Just for kicks... did you do a continuity check on the 1/4" plug itself? I've had 1 Neutrik (and a few RatShack), that didn't test right (plugs themselves). Just 1 last thing to try before scrapping your cable. If nothing else, you should pull the 1/4" and Mini-XLR off and re-use them.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

I did the continuity test on the 1/4" jack and it was as shown above in the photo and my drawing. The only part to be scrapped is the mini XLR as I will put a mini jack on that end. 

 Is there a way to re-use the XLR? I thought once it was soldered that was it?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did the continuity test on the 1/4" jack and it was as shown above in the photo and my drawing. The only part to be scrapped is the mini XLR as I will put a mini jack on that end. 

 Is there a way to re-use the XLR? I thought once it was soldered that was it?_

 

No, you can re-use it. If you separate the body from the top of the XLR plug, then you can pull the top of the xlr off (at least on the ones that I have), from there... just pull off the bendable clamp (dunno what it's called) and slide the 2 plastic Mini-XLR pieces apart and un-solder... then your good to go.

 Here's my Mini-XLR, if I end up using the body as well, I'll often cut off the strain relief.


----------



## momomo6789

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2788/...747d8ca2_b.jpg in this pic the wire is frayed before you tin the wire twist it with your fingers then tin and it will work better.

 also put some heatshrink on the third hands clamps so it wont damage wires.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2788/...747d8ca2_b.jpg in this pic the wire is frayed before you tin the wire twist it with your fingers then tin and it will work better.

 also put some heatshrink on the third hands clamps so it wont damage wires._

 

I think your right, if he pulls the ring wire off and cleans it up, it might fix the issue, as it looks like it could be that wire is long enough to ground the "ring" to the "sleeve". Don't know for sure, but looks like it's possible.


----------



## apatN

^ x2. The wire doesn't look like it has been soldered on too well. Try twisting and tinning the wires. When you are ready to solder the wires on let it heat up enough so your solder is all nice and fluid-like. You'll get better results.

 You did good trying to use as little solder as possible though.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Thanks for the comments. I have now re-done the jack, removed the XLR and replaced it with a mini jack. This now becomes a new Goldring headphone cable.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

The mini XLR is now on the end of a ThatCable jack to XLR. It needs finishing with heat shrink as opposed to electrical tape.....






 Compared with the stock cable there is no overall sound difference, but I have more volume control.


----------



## Gwarlek

Some works here looks really professional, retail alike. Maybe worth trying to start own cable manufacture? Something like Cablecake Cinnamon Koala 75 Ohm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guys, what do you think about VT4C shop? I've seen it mentioned here a couple of times. Really like their pricing and assortment. But what about quality? I am mostly interested in connectors\plugs and and bulk cables. Pictures looks attractive, but they always are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Also what does customs think about silver wires in shipments?

 P.S. Couldn't find any descent guide to XLO geometry. Do you happen to know any? Preferably with pics.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Here's my latest cable... don't mind the Advertisement tag... it's actually my Gamerz Tag...


----------



## apatN

Nice work, but I don't think you used adhesive heatshrink, did you? I can tell you already that it won't last that long if you used regular heatshrink.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice work, but I don't think you used adhesive heatshrink, did you? I can tell you already that it won't last that long if you used regular heatshrink._

 

Adhesive heatshrink on what part? ...and why would it not last? I've never used adhesive heatshrink on my stuff before, though... I do intend to get some.


----------



## aloksatoor

where teh cable splits into blue and red needs adhesive heatsink. Else the techflex will move and jiggle and not stay taught.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aloksatoor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where teh cable splits into blue and red needs adhesive heatsink. Else the techflex will move and jiggle and not stay taught._

 

Oh, that's not going anywhere... The Blue & Red shrinktube as well as the techflex are all connected via Hot Glue (someone suggested that to me early on in this thread). When the top shrinktube is heated... the glue melts and the shrink tube(s) and techflex glue together.


----------



## apatN

That's good too.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's good too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Though, I'm assuming the Adhesive Shrink Tube would give for a cleaner look. I'm going to order some and work a few more cables.


----------



## LosNir

Here's mine, just finished it today.
 It's a simple 22G SPC (Silver Plated Copper) with nice Gold-Snake connectors.


















 You can see that I used no insulation / sleeve so I filled the holes with some hot glue to keep the wires in place and avoid ripping them off of the connectors.
 They are 130cm long (4.2 foot) by the way, a bit to long but I'll make another shorter pair.


----------



## spiftacu1ar

So after reading the tutorials and what not, I have made my first two cables. They are made with Star Quad cable, Canare f-12 connectors, Multifilament Techflex, and yellow heat shrink (to match the black/yellow color scheme of my KRK rokit speakers).

 One cable is 8", and the other is 6'


----------



## Farnsworth

Those are some great lookin first cables.


----------



## momomo6789

30awg stranded silver wire O_o feels so cheap


----------



## WalkGood

Made a new mini IC bridge today and used Plasti Dip to coat it. Works great for DIY projects, it provides electrical insulation, dries fairly quick and turns to a flexable rubber.


----------



## AVALover5498

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 30awg stranded silver wire O_o feels so cheap_

 

How did you solder them? Was it easy? I've been thinking of making a 30awg for a while now.

 -Chris-


----------



## momomo6789

pretty simple wire to build took around 10 mins total cept for when the clamp i was using broke the wires Teflon and they all shorted which was fun to fix. make sure its not solid core 30 awg i think it would break just braiding it if you think you can solder your hair to the plug you can use 30awg its slightly larger. braiding it is a whole different game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heres a better pic its 2 inches short for what i need it for


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_pretty simple wire to build took around 10 mins total cept for when the clamp i was using broke the wires Teflon and they all shorted which was fun to fix. make sure its not solid core 30 awg i think it would break just braiding it if you think you can solder your hair to the plug you can use 30awg its slightly larger. braiding it is a whole different game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heres a better pic its 2 inches short for what i need it for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

...but how does it sound compared to copper?


----------



## momomo6789

donno i don't buy copper wire much nor do i have any wires besides a pair of rca's and some balanced jena cables that are copper. when i can get silver for a little more then copper why even use copper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that wire there was .89 per foot


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_donno i don't buy copper wire much nor do i have any wires besides a pair of rca's and some balanced jena cables that are copper. when i can get silver for a little more then copper why even use copper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that wire there was .89 per foot_

 

Nice, might I inquire as to where you source your wire? I'd like to start utilizing Silver wiring myself. Just finished up my stock of Mogami wiring, would like to try something new.


----------



## weibby

quick question, where does the the third wire go?

 Its only on 1 side.


----------



## momomo6789

red blue shield/ground


----------



## weibby

so if i put Red as signal, blue as ground.. where does the drain wire go?


----------



## LosNir

Red - Right
 Blue - Left
 Ground

 get it?

 You could use it for one channel though if you want:

 Blue + Red = L/R
 Ground


----------



## Lexington

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Made a new mini IC bridge today and used Plasti Dip to coat it. Works great for DIY projects, it provides electrical insulation, dries fairly quick and turns to a flexable rubber. _

 

That's pretty much exactly how I want my Slim setup to look like, except with an S9. Do you have any before shots of the IC without the rubber coating? With that short of a run, does quality of wires matter? Are there even any wires or do you just solder the metal strips together?


----------



## weibby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LosNir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Red - Right
 Blue - Left
 Ground

 get it?

 You could use it for one channel though if you want:

 Blue + Red = L/R
 Ground_

 

Thank you for your answers/replies

 Okay this is perfectly clear to me but the problem is 1 side do not have the drain wire.

 So its 2 (red and blue) + 1 drain wire on one side, just 2 (red and blue) on the other side.


----------



## WalkGood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lexington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's pretty much exactly how I want my Slim setup to look like, except with an S9._

 

 Not sure how the s9 would fit as the bottom has rocker, that’s why I went i9 as it’s flat bottomed, but later I may upgrade to the j3 or a rockboxed fuze and make a lod.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lexington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you have any before shots of the IC without the rubber coating?_

 

 Unfortunately not, but basically you take 2 identical 3.5mm plugs from old headphones that are shorter than the variety of plugs you can buy. This wouldn’t work with Neutrik or Switchcraft plugs, they would stick out way to far from the DAP & amp. You then strip the plugs raw with x-acto knife, pair your gear together, measure and cut cables to exact length and basic soldering. Helping hands help a lot with these small projects.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lexington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With that short of a run, does quality of wires matter?_

 

 Most likely not, but I used solid copper on this one. Others I’ve made from silver braided wire to allow flexibility, but on this one I wanted it rigid.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lexington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are there even any wires or do you just solder the metal strips together?_

 

 I'm not sure what you mean by metal strips, but yes there are wires, I used 24 AWG solid copper cable as it provides more strength. There are 3 short wires as you may know, right/left/ground


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=large]AKG K501 REWIRE[/size]
Sleeve: Teflon
Conductor: 22ga Silver plated copper
Config: Litz
Termination: Neutrik NP3C-BAG




_

 

Those are sexy.. I'd like them very much. Thanks you.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Re-config of my previous cable. It's a 4 pole to a dual 3.5mm dual plugs (for gaming... Mono is Mic).





 Wire: Mogami W2893
 Sleeve: TechFlex Nylon Multifilament
 Tubing: RatShack (don't like very much)
 Terminations: Neutrik at the bottom, KVConnection with Neutrik Body at the top (4 Pole)


----------



## pdupiano

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_donno i don't buy copper wire much nor do i have any wires besides a pair of rca's and some balanced jena cables that are copper. when i can get silver for a little more then copper why even use copper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that wire there was .89 per foot_

 

Silver wire at 89cents per foot is incredibly cheap, does the store sell stranded silver wire or just solid?


----------



## Lexington

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not sure how the s9 would fit as the bottom has rocker, that’s why I went i9 as it’s flat bottomed, but later I may upgrade to the j3 or a rockboxed fuze and make a lod._

 

I was hoping the Slim case would compensate a bit for the curve.
 Thankyou for the detailed breakdown of the IC. It helps a lot since I've yet to see a naked pic of one without a cover. I'll go with copper as well.

  Quote:


 I'm not sure what you mean by metal strips, but yes there are wires, I used 24 AWG solid copper cable as it provides more strength. There are 3 short wires as you may know, right/left/ground 
 

Strips/tabs where you normally solder on the wires. It's such a short run I thought you could just bend the tabs 90deg and solder them together. Ehh I'll figure it out.


----------



## LosNir

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *weibby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you for your answers/replies

 Okay this is perfectly clear to me but the problem is 1 side do not have the drain wire.

 So its 2 (red and blue) + 1 drain wire on one side, just 2 (red and blue) on the other side._

 

Just strip out the other side when you don't see the wire, then it'll probably come out.


----------



## momomo6789

Audio Catalog first wire it was only .89 b/c they gave me extra


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lexington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was hoping the Slim case would compensate a bit for the curve._

 

I've paired the S9 with an amp as well. I've used two strips of double-stick tape, just above and below the highest part of the S9's "back hump". That works well, the contraption doesn't wiggle or move.


----------



## pdupiano

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Audio Catalog first wire it was only .89 b/c they gave me extra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for the link, is the wire that you got solid or stranded wire? From their description it looks like it might be solid with stranded shield (and for a 30awg wire that has to be really thin). I'll order some wire to try out, I just hope customs costs won't kill me.


----------



## WalkGood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lexington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ … Thank you for the detailed breakdown of the IC. It helps a lot since I've yet to see a naked pic of one without a cover. I'll go with copper as well._

 

 No problem, that’s why we’re here to help each other out. At the bottom I’ll post a picture that Adub from anythingbutipod made in clear to give you a better idea.

 *** Edit: One very important point, if you take measurements and solder while the DAP & AMP are paired, you can cause damage to the DAP or amp, please do not do this ... posibbly less than one second heat applications are ok, but don't blame me if you damage something ***

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lexington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Strips/tabs where you normally solder on the wires. It's such a short run I thought you could just bend the tabs 90deg and solder them together. Ehh I'll figure it out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 That may work but all the plugs you can buy are much longer than for example 2 of the included buds that come with the Sansa Clip. Thus they would stick out very far from the player and dap.

 Picture taken by Adub on abi here, although it's different looking than mine it's the same idea ...






 Edit: IIRC Captain Ødegård did a video on his website on "how to make" and an article in the news section of abi ...


----------



## momomo6789

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pdupiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the link, is the wire that you got solid or stranded wire? From their description it looks like it might be solid with stranded shield (and for a 30awg wire that has to be really thin). I'll order some wire to try out, I just hope customs costs won't kill me._

 

all stranded he marked mine as $10 value


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_donno i don't buy copper wire much nor do i have any wires besides a pair of rca's and some balanced jena cables that are copper. when i can get silver for a little more then copper why even use copper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that wire there was .89 per foot_

 

You think that wire is durable enough for some headphone cables? How much did shipping end up being? I have been tempted by some of their stuff in the past.


----------



## momomo6789

idk i made a small mini - mini and have had it in my pocket for 3 days now and its still working even when im sleeping its in there waiting for it to break


----------



## jageur272

Hey, anybody know of a source for 26awg or 28awg stranded wire with clear insulation for a reasonable price? Preferably copper (seeing as it's cheaper).


----------



## WalkGood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jageur272* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, anybody know of a source for 26awg or 28awg stranded wire with clear insulation for a reasonable price? Preferably copper (seeing as it's cheaper)._

 

I've had very good luck finding differnt AWG sizes that I've needed and the prices are inexpensive at Johnswireshop.com eBay Stores - John's Silver Teflon Wire Shop, New Arrivals, Micro Drill Bits items on eBay.com

 He's got a lot of pages there and if you don't find what you need, just send him an email and they'll let you know if they can get it. Good luck ...


----------



## LosNir

I also recommend John's Silver Teflon Wire Shop.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jageur272* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, anybody know of a source for 26awg or 28awg stranded wire with clear insulation for a reasonable price? Preferably copper (seeing as it's cheaper)._

 

I don't think Navships (John's Teflon Shop) has anything with a clear insulation.

 The best option I have found is stripping wire out of Mogami W2893 (26awg). Only one of the 4 conductors is clear, though, so you are looking at $0.66 a foot (Redco.com). Not sure of other stranded coppers with clear insulations outside of the expensive ones like Nucleotide and TwCu.


----------



## Lexington

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've paired the S9 with an amp as well. I've used two strips of double-stick tape, just above and below the highest part of the S9's "back hump". That works well, the contraption doesn't wiggle or move._

 

I give that a try, thanks. atm it's housed in a leather case with my current amp and heavy ic. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No problem, that’s why we’re here to help each other out. At the bottom I’ll post a picture that Adub from anythingbutipod made in clear to give you a better idea._

 

 That pic is just what I'm looking for, thanks. 

  Quote:


 *** Edit: One very important point, if you take measurements and solder while the DAP & AMP are paired, you can cause damage to the DAP or amp, please do not do this ... posibbly less than one second heat applications are ok, but don't blame me if you damage something *** 
 

 That's what I was planning to do, but I won't now obviously. I'll have to put together a wooden jig instead. 

  Quote:


 Edit: IIRC Captain Ødegård did a video on his website on "how to make" and an article in the news section of abi ... 
 

 Had to google his name to find his site. Now that's a creative guy. No video I could find, but I found his wooden IC. Very cool.


----------



## jageur272

As much as I love John's wire for interconnects and occasionally as hookup wire, but sometimes the teflon insulation is just a bit too stiff for me. I'll probably grab some W2534. If I remember, I think it has 2 wires with the translucent insulation.

 Speaking of using his wire, here's a quick cable I put together for an SFI fosterphone (click for terribly unfocused gigantic pictures):









 Uses a Neutrik NP3C and an extra NYS231 barrel to cover to Y-Split


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Does anyone know how to wire a TRRS connector? I'm having problems using what looks like a stereo PC Mic (the connector is TRS) with a Stereo Neutrik Female adapter that outputs to a Mono Jack. I'm only getting audio on 1 channel when used with the PC, but on the Astro MixAmp... I get the audio on both sides. Not sure how to fix this. Any ideas? Here is a quick pick of the current wiring setup.





 The TRRS plug symbolizes the TRRS jack that is really there, I just couldn't find a corresponding picture.


----------



## WalkGood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think Navships (John's Teflon Shop) has anything with a clear insulation. ..._

 

I've purchase clear insulated cable from him before. If you don't see it on one of his pages, email him and he responds fairly quick. If he doesn't have it anymore he'll let you know or if he can get it ...


----------



## jageur272

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've purchase clear insulated cable from him before. If you don't see it on one of his pages, email him and he responds fairly quick. If he doesn't have it anymore he'll let you know or if he can get it ..._

 

I'm actually mainly interested in a copper wire as opposed to silver plated (purely for aesthetics in this case). I'll shoot him an email, but I'm still looking for (ideally):
 24AWG or smaller stranded copper wire in clear insulation for a reasonable price (I don't really need cryo treatment or for the wires to be dipped into the tears of children, or any of those luxuries)


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jageur272* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm actually mainly interested in a copper wire as opposed to silver plated (purely for aesthetics in this case). I'll shoot him an email, but I'm still looking for (ideally):
 24AWG or smaller stranded copper wire in clear insulation for a reasonable price (I don't really need cryo treatment or for the wires to be dipped into the tears of children, or any of those luxuries)_

 

I'd definitely consider Mogami W2534 then. 24AWG and 2 wires are clear, 2 are blue.


----------



## limpidglitch

Just made a teeny tiny IC


----------



## digi01

i made two passive preamp for the cables.the module are cable category so i post here.
 i named it cat walk.the module like a pretty cat walk on the cable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i add simple lpf & hpf on it for handy use.


 two module,








 working,







 bottom view,i use smt parts.






 zang


----------



## digi01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *limpidglitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just made a teeny tiny IC_

 

smart idea!


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jageur272* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm actually mainly interested in a copper wire as opposed to silver plated (purely for aesthetics in this case). I'll shoot him an email, but I'm still looking for (ideally):
 24AWG or smaller stranded copper wire in clear insulation for a reasonable price (I don't really need cryo treatment or for the wires to be dipped into the tears of children, or any of those luxuries)_

 

Get Mogami 2434. It features two blue and two clear wires (both 24g). It's also cheap.


----------



## dfkt

Soldered and hot-glued in place, across that angle/edge it's not possible to plug and unplug the cable. ugly, but efficient.


----------



## apatN

^ How about small pieces of heatshrink (for insulation) and then covering it up with adhesive heatshrink?


----------



## dfkt

You mean my contraption? I had to solder it in place, while it is plugged in - I don't see a possibility to use any cover over the cables, otherwise I couldn't have soldered it. Or maybe I'm misunderstanding you?


----------



## Handberg

Hi
 I'm thinking about doing a bit of recabling of a pair of cheap senns, just to get started with the DIY. Also, should I F... it up, I'll have a good reason for buying another set of cans. 

 I found a place where I can buy sommer cable at a reasonable price. I thought of using the SOMMER CABLE - SC-GOBLIN cable. As it is relatively thin and therefore might not seem as bulky on the phones.

 As I am a noob, I don't know if sommer cables are any good? And if this particular cable is suited for the assignment.


----------



## dfkt

That's a good cable, I've used it for some applications as well. It is a bit thick compared to a regular headphone cable, still, but I wouldn't know of any thinner quality cables.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You mean my contraption? I had to solder it in place, while it is plugged in - I don't see a possibility to use any cover over the cables, otherwise I couldn't have soldered it. Or maybe I'm misunderstanding you?_

 

It's hard to explain - though really simple. 
 What I mean is that you use small pieces of heatshrink to cover your connections (so they don't short). Then over those pieces you put one piece of adhesive heatshrink. That way you don't have to use glue and will probably look better.


----------



## limpidglitch

Sommer is know for making solid products. If I remember correctly Beyer fitted their T1 with a Sommer cable.
 The SC-Goblin apears to have only two conductors, making it necessary to use two runs. It will work of course, but using a balanced microphone cable (starquad/4-core) would probably be a little easier.


----------



## dfkt

Would using the copper shielding for ground be an absolute no-no, to use such cable in a stereo configuration? I never tried anything like that.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Handberg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi
 I'm thinking about doing a bit of recabling of a pair of cheap senns, just to get started with the DIY. Also, should I F... it up, I'll have a good reason for buying another set of cans. 

 I found a place where I can buy sommer cable at a reasonable price. I thought of using the SOMMER CABLE - SC-GOBLIN cable. As it is relatively thin and therefore might not seem as bulky on the phones.

 As I am a noob, I don't know if sommer cables are any good? And if this particular cable is suited for the assignment._

 

Which Senns are you going to re-cable?


----------



## WalkGood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *limpidglitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just made a teeny tiny IC ..._

 

Excellent, I like it & looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Soldered and hot-glued in place, across that angle/edge it's not possible to plug and unplug the cable. ugly, but efficient. ..._

 

Great job, that's got to be the shortest custom IC and I'm sure if looks were an issue to you, you would have dipped it in plasti dip like me and trimmed off the excess


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if looks were an issue to you, you would have dipped it in plasti dip like me and trimmed off the excess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You mean the cable, player, amp, and all?


----------



## weibby

Tried to make it look as boutique as possible.

 What ya think?


----------



## WalkGood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You mean the cable, player, amp, and all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I said it jokingly thus the “wink” as I’m sure performance is more important to you than looks. Although as a side note, the product is so thick that it most likely wouldn't leak to the inside and can easily be trimmed off with X-Acto knife off the metal on plugs and easily peal off the dap & amp. But subsequently I remembered that plasti dip also comes in a spray-on for around $5.00 a can for use on cables and if the dap & amp were to be taped off it would be safer. Regardless, I wouldn’t go thru the trouble as your clear looks fine as is …


----------



## EddieE

^ Great job Weibby


----------



## dfkt

Walkgood, I know it was a joke, but the spray-on Plasti-goo sounds indeed very intriguing. I've been looking for a similar product available in Europe for quite some time, but they're all insanely expensive compared to the $6 you paid for your can.

 I'm ok with how the cable looks, but I should have been less stingy and cut off another piece of clear Mogami wire, and not used the blue one for the one line... that would have made it a bit more appealing.


----------



## momomo6789

6x30 awg silver wire lod


----------



## Handberg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which Senns are you going to re-cable?_

 

A cheap pair of HD205. There are 4 wires in the stock cable, (two ground I would quess, I haven't measured it yet, my multimeter is always low on battery when I need it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 I thought it would be okay to use, the shield as ground?


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Handberg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A cheap pair of HD205. There are 4 wires in the stock cable, (two ground I would quess, I haven't measured it yet, my multimeter is always low on battery when I need it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 I thought it would be okay to use, the shield as ground?_

 

Wouldn't hurt to try, if you can get the cable at a fair price I mean.
 But yes, if the shield has good enough conductivity, which it most likely has, it will work fine.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

anyone know a good place to pickup some strain relief grommets/cable boots?


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Excellent, I like it & looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Thanks. A speck of colour is often nice.

 RCA cable, 1.35m, quick and dirty. The old one suddenly got too short.

 ﻿


----------



## heishiro

my 1st time to build a DIY IC. this is too addictive!!! ;D


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Very colourful Heishiro. I go for a simpler look.........


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very colourful Heishiro. I go for a simpler look.........

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/...0801f5ea_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4046/...661532f5_b.jpg_

 

Very nice mister. Would fit right into a studio.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Thanks, it replaces the black and silver headphone cable for my AKGs. This IC is a tiny bit more colourful. It has Van Damme cable and Neutrik Rean phonos. The heat shrink was a pain. My wife's hairdryer worked on other heat shrink, but not this. So I used the soldering iron, but it wrinkled. What did I do wrong?


----------



## cyberspyder

My guess is that you either had the hairdryer in the "Low" heat setting, or that this shrink shrinks at a higher temperature, higher than what the dryer can produce.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Yea, my clear stuff is pretty thick. I ended up picking up a Heat Gun from Home Depot for $22 which does wonders! Totally worth it!


----------



## Prog Rock Man

My wife is obsessive about drying her hair and the the hairdryer is capable of heating the cable till it is too hot to touch, it must be the heatshrink. I practiced with the soldering iron on a piece of heatshrink on its own and got it to a perfectly round smaller shape. A heat gun would be better, but I am worried about damaging the cable.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I've never damaged a cable with the heat gun... ...but, I have damaged my Grado cups with it.


----------



## limpidglitch

I use a cigarette lighter exclusively.
 The trick is to hold the heatshrink to the side or even underneath the flame.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *limpidglitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use a cigarette lighter exclusively.
 The trick is to hold the heatshrink to the side or even underneath the flame._

 

doesn't it get over heated/burned or discolor? I've had that happen with use a lighter. If I use RatShack tubing... it gets VERY stiff from a lighter, but with the heat gun (still gets stiff as that stuff is gawbidge) it stays a bit more flexible.


----------



## dfkt

If you manage to use the blue (non-oxidizing) part of a lighter's flame, it won't get burned or discolored. The upper yellow part of the flame is oxidizing and makes heatshrink look bad.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Ahhh, good to know!


----------



## cyberspyder

Still, from my experiences:

 (Best to worst)

 1) Heat-gun
 2) Hairdryer
 3) Bic


----------



## WalkGood

I too use a bic when my zippo lighter is down, I like how the zippo can stand on table with the flame going by itself, makes it easy to use. Although I like the heat gun idea, might get one some day.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

My latest cable is actually a re-cable. Here I re-cabled (and modded) my Grado SR-80i. They need to get polished (as they now love finger prints).


----------



## WalkGood




----------



## WayTooCrazy

Very nice! Silver wire?


----------



## WalkGood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice! Silver wire?_

 

Yes and the sheath is supposed to be clear but looks white :/


----------



## Lexington

WANT


----------



## WalkGood

I'm running low on included earbuds to salvage the plugs off, think I'll have to check the dollar store and see if they have


----------



## Mediaogre

@ WalkGood

 WOW. I love it. That's got to win some low-profile, minimalist award. For want of a better phrase, way to think outside the box. It never occurred to me to do one sans sleeves/barrels. I y'am h'yaving cable envy.


----------



## Mediaogre

@ WalkGood

 WOW. I love it. That's got to win some low-profile, minimalist award. For want of a better phrase, way to think outside the box. It never occurred to me to do one sans sleeves/barrels. I y'am h'yaving cable envy.

 (Sorry for the double post folks. Apparently, I'm e-tarded and can't figure out out how to delete it.)


----------



## logwed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes and the sheath is supposed to be clear but looks white :/_

 

Nah, it looks nice and shimmery.


----------



## V1KTA

Hi, I'm a new member looking for some suggestions. Joining this site has inspired me to fix some old headphones (and purposely purchase a broken pair for the purpose of fixing). I have no problem soldering wires, but I was wondering what you would suggest for covering the solder points. For a couple pairs of headphones I simply borrowed the mini plug from a throwaway pair of headphones as a replacement for the broken miniplug on some ink'd and Altec headphones. The issue being that I used heat shrink to cover the solder points which leaves an ugly point in the wiring. My question for you is what could/ should I do to cover or fix this blemish? I was thinking maybe I could put some regular wire covering under the heat shrink which would hide the soldered wire... but would still leave an asymmetric point in the wiring.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

<Deleted>


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

http://i40.tinypic.com/mkejom.jpg
_

 






 Nice one WG.


----------



## racer_x124

You guys are too talented here, but i thought I'd show my humble first cable too.
















 All cat5 wire, I'll be trying again when i get my 'real' wire and mini xlr's.


----------



## heishiro

my 1st set of DIY


----------



## racer_x124

Big fan of the wire colors heishiro!


----------



## heishiro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *racer_x124* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Big fan of the wire colors heishiro!_

 

those are the only decent cable i have


----------



## WalkGood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *heishiro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my 1st set of DIY ..._

 

Great job for your first set, nice.


----------



## weibby

hey guys whats your verdict?

 Banana plugs - locking or non locking?
 Soldered or screw on?


----------



## heishiro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great job for your first set, nice._

 

thank you sir! i hope i can find better rca this weekend still dont have
 rca to rca connection, and i hope i can get better cables


----------



## johnwmclean

Here’s some pics of my *fuel hose* umbilicals...
   
  fuel hose

   
  parts

   
  Belden silver coated copper 18AWG wire

   
  twisting

   
  EMI shielding with good old al-foil

   
  sleeving etc

   
  and done


----------



## Jerrycan

Ooops , sorry problems with the new site


----------



## qusp

John, powercons FTW!! just bought a few more of those. not the superlarge ones, but some smaller ones I will use for power/sense . also mate, I have craploads of pure copper foil. could spare you some more than likely, depends on length you require. got enopugh spare for a short umbilical if you are in need of a nice one for box to box
   
  hey I thought I would post a link here to the most comprehensive list of standard ways of interconnecting equipment to avoid or nullify ground loops i've seen. I think it would be a really great idea if it were included as a link on the front page of this thread or as a sticky. I came accross it while cruising a few ;links from AMB's site and its superb!! it quite literally answers any question you have about connecting one type of equipment to another, which terminal is which and proper grounding. a fantastic resource for noobs and old hands alike
   
check it out


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





qusp said:


> I think it would be a really great idea if it were included as a link on the front page of this thread or as a sticky.


 

 +1
   
  Great link


----------



## qusp

yep, anyone checking it out; make sure to scroll down to the table of all the different connectors. the beginning blurb is great too, but I have seen similar sites before with as good info, but I havent seen a table like that before. great to print out as a quick reference in the workshop


----------



## weibby

Thanks for sharing qusp!
  Loving it already..


----------



## johnwmclean

Jeremy, I like the powercons too, I only wish they came in a 6 pole version... what’s the difference between foil vs copper for EMI/RF shielding? Rane rules, definitely sticky worthy.


----------



## C.44

Finally put some decent wire into my Shure's. Had em for almost a year and i bought them cheap with a broken cable. The drivers are great, the original shure cable ... not so great.
   
  Anyway, for anyone that didn't see my thread, i ordered some 26, 28 and 30 awg stranded silver from navships. I also ordered some techflex from furryletters and two connectors. Those came from Null - Audio. Last time for me because it took them 3+ weeks to get it to me and the communication is sub-par. Anyway, the connectors i ordered are the slim Pailiccs and a ViaBlue. I used the ViaBlue for my Shures. I still have a pair of SkullCandy FMJ lying around (somewhere) that needs a recable too.
   
  Anyway, PICS !
   
  The ViaBlue connector.

   
   
  Overview on messy desktop

   
  Macroshot of the IEM's themselves. The housings need some love. If the cables hold up i will apply some filler and paint. And tips of course 

   
  As you can see the cable is quite short, that's because i intend to use it with the Shure PTH. Which brings me to why i used TechFlex anyway  The PTH has a clamp that basically eliminates any movement of the mic and anything else attached to it. Microphonics are a non-issue and i like the look  I used the 30 AWG silver stranded cable btw. Y split is rather simple, 2 pieces of heatshrink for each cable and one big piece to keep em together.
   
  They sound a hell of a lot better than with the stock cable too btw


----------



## WalkGood

Quote: 





v1kta said:


> Hi, I'm a new member looking for some suggestions. Joining this site has inspired me to fix some old headphones (and purposely purchase a broken pair for the purpose of fixing). I have no problem soldering wires, but I was wondering what you would suggest for covering the solder points. For a couple pairs of headphones I simply borrowed the mini plug from a throwaway pair of headphones as a replacement for the broken miniplug on some ink'd and Altec headphones. The issue being that I used heat shrink to cover the solder points which leaves an ugly point in the wiring. My question for you is what could/ should I do to cover or fix this blemish? I was thinking maybe I could put some regular wire covering under the heat shrink which would hide the soldered wire... but would still leave an asymmetric point in the wiring.


 
   
  Why not jus buy a Neutrik 3.5mm plug or if you are using an old plug, just connect direct to the post and heat shrink over that, thus the cable to phones would remain intact. If it’s on the phone side you’ll have to open the phones up and make sure you use the existing stress relief or make one from heat shrink. Good Luck


----------



## qusp

the funny thing is, Johns 'silver wire' shop does not sell any silver wire. he sells exclusively silver plated *copper* wire and the wire itself is the most microphonic stuff i've ever used in my life, I cannot imagine how bad it would be if you added techflex. lucky you are using the pTH, which the cable will also fail on after a little while. it uses the same wire and insulation as the SE530, with bad strain relief at the plug. I recommend you put some extra heatshrink around the connector to help that out, or simply use pre-emptive action and replace the mini while your at it.


----------



## C.44

Quote: 





qusp said:


> the funny thing is, Johns 'silver wire' shop does not sell any silver wire. he sells exclusively silver plated *copper* wire and the wire itself is the most microphonic stuff i've ever used in my life, I cannot imagine how bad it would be if you added techflex. lucky you are using the pTH, which the cable will also fail on after a little while. it uses the same wire and insulation as the SE530, with bad strain relief at the plug. I recommend you put some extra heatshrink around the connector to help that out, or simply use pre-emptive action and replace the mini while your at it.


 

 Oh i'm very aware of that  I know it was SPC when i bought it. Anyway, i have planned on redoing the cables on the PTH too. With the amount of wire i bought i can recable both the e500's, PTH and extension cords several times.
   
  About the microphonics, i've tried it a couple times already and even without any music playing i don't have any annoying microphonics. Saying there is none would be a lie but that goes for just about any cable that brushes up on something.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote: 





qusp said:


> hey I thought I would post a link here to the most comprehensive list of standard ways of interconnecting equipment to avoid or nullify ground loops i've seen. I think it would be a really great idea if it were included as a link on the front page of this thread or as a sticky.
> 
> check it out


 

 That is a great link. Someone posted it somewhere here in the DIY forum years ago and I pull it up for reference from time to time. I put it on the first post so people will see it. Thanks Qusp.
   
  BTW- I was going to relink the "How to make an Interconnect" sticky but it seems to have slipped away somewhere in the HeadFi redesign.


----------



## WalkGood

C.44 nice re-cabling, I like the look


----------



## jageur272

Quote:


qusp said:


> the funny thing is, Johns 'silver wire' shop does not sell any silver wire. he sells exclusively silver plated *copper* wire and the wire itself is the most microphonic stuff i've ever used in my life, I cannot imagine how bad it would be if you added techflex.


 

 The wire he sells isn't really made by one manufacturer or supplier, he just manages to acquire a huge amount of surplus.  Personally, I used to order from him pretty often and some wire that I received was so stiff and thus terribly microphonic that I only used it for hook-up wire.  However, some of his wire is actually quite flexible (for teflon) and easy to use.  It really depends on the insulation, how many layers of teflon, how thick the teflon, if there's kapton, etc. but it's impossible to tell how the wire will be from his ads.  I got some great stuff (not very often), but there was just way too much hit-or-miss going on for me, so I've since moved to other sources.  I will say that the multi-color wires made for some crazy sweet looking headphones cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## C.44

Well in some auctions he specifies that for instance the 26 or 28 awg wires have 19 strands, which adds to the flexibility factor. The black/white 30AWG spc i got from him isn't 19 strand, but the 26 and 28 awg are. And i haven't felt a difference between the flexibility of the 26 awg 19strand wire and the 30 awg regular strands cable.


----------



## racer_x124

Had some fun with my M50's


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Very nice!
  
  Quote: 





racer_x124 said:


> Had some fun with my M50's


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Finally got around to recabling my D7000s. I used a litz of Kimber TCSS because I felt it would synergize best with the headphones, I didn't want to warm them up too much with something like Cardas. I used a Viablue Y-Cover and a Viablue 1/4" plug, which is pretty small compared to the Furutech and Neutrik connectors I'm used to. Other mods include a very small amount of Dynamat extreme (two 0.5" x 1" strips along the edges of each cup) because I didn't want to overdampen the cups, and a pair of lovely JMoney Audio pads. The cable is a little on the stiff side, but I don't move around too much so it doesn't bother me.  
   
  I found that you really have to build up the heatshrink to give those screws in the Y-Cover something to bite onto.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

GORGEOUS 'PHONES!  What are your listening impressions?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I've been really pleased with them. The sound is very balanced and detailed, with controlled bass, a solid midrange and sparkling highs. They tend not to like low fidelity MP3s though  The lack of resolution is noticeable.


----------



## .Sup

very professionally made racer, I like it!


----------



## weibby

RCA to RCA - Stranded SPC + OCC silver hybrid.
   
  http://forums.vr-zone.com/photopost/data/500/medium/IMG_1599.JPG
  http://forums.vr-zone.com/photopost/data/500/medium/IMG_1598.JPG
  http://forums.vr-zone.com/photopost/data/500/medium/IMG_1600.JPG


----------



## .Sup

very nice weibby


----------



## weibby

Thank you.
   
  I have a problem with my soldering iron.
   
  I have a 30watt goot soldering iron which is just fine for many small projects but these plugs are rather hard get enough heat on them.
  How much is too much?
   
  Will a 40 watt be more versatile? or should i just go for the dual wattage solder gun? 60/30?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





weibby said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have a problem with my soldering iron.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm not sure how everyone else does theirs, but I use a 40watt soldering iron.  I still find it difficult to get enough heat if I don't clean the tip of the iron and then tin it with solder.  This helps transfer the heat MUCH better.  I usually do 1-3 soldering spots, then clean the tip and re-tin it and keep going.  Works great!


----------



## Jamdat

There are some very nice looking cables.
  For someone like me, who is just getting into the audio scene, this is impressive and inspiring!


----------



## jageur272

Quote:


waytoocrazy said:


> I'm not sure how everyone else does theirs, but I use a 40watt soldering iron.  I still find it difficult to get enough heat if I don't clean the tip of the iron and then tin it with solder.  This helps transfer the heat MUCH better.  I usually do 1-3 soldering spots, then clean the tip and re-tin it and keep going.  Works great!


 

 You should actually clean and tin your tip after every solder joint in order to preserve the life of your tips.
   
  I don't know what's recommended around here, but a 20W iron should be enough. Maybe try using a larger tip?


----------



## weibby

I do clean my tips - i even have a tip cleaner paste thingy plus do a double clean just in case -
  Once with a stainless steel scrub and then with a damp sponge.
   
  But the RCA plugs is made from one piece of metal and its very thick.. after 10 mins of laying on the surface, I can't heat up the part that I want to apply solder.
  They act like heatsinks literally..
   
http://cgi.ebay.com/4pcs-Audio-Grade-RCA-LOCKING-Solder-CONNECTOR-PLUG-P01-/130354676423?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e59be82c7#ht_1826wt_939


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





weibby said:


> I do clean my tips - i even have a tip cleaner paste thingy plus do a double clean just in case -
> Once with a stainless steel scrub and then with a damp sponge.
> 
> But the RCA plugs is made from one piece of metal and its very thick.. after 10 mins of laying on the surface, I can't heat up the part that I want to apply solder.
> ...


 

 Interesting, I may have to order some.  They look nice too.


----------



## weibby

haha, they're WBT clones - http://www.wbtusa.com/pages/0108t.html
  There are many on ebay and cheap, really worth while purchase compared to alot of offering for "branded" plugs.
   
  If you're not a big believer of plugs making or breaking the connection, then theres are for you.
  Perfect for to match the look of high end equipments.
   
  Take this plus add some mapleshade silclear and you got yourself a quality, high end cable.


----------



## pdupiano

Quote: 





weibby said:


> I do clean my tips - i even have a tip cleaner paste thingy plus do a double clean just in case -
> Once with a stainless steel scrub and then with a damp sponge.
> 
> But the RCA plugs is made from one piece of metal and its very thick.. after 10 mins of laying on the surface, I can't heat up the part that I want to apply solder.
> ...


 

 Actually that's pretty bad practice to use the steel "sponge" and then use a damp sponge. The whole point of using the steel sponge is that it won't cause the tip to fluctuate in heat (you don't heat and cool the tip constantly). So if you use the steel sponge then a damp sponge you are actually lessening the life of your tip by removing the excess metal and then cooling the tip -cooling it more than regular use because now you are just dipping the tip in the wet sponge rather than the tip + excess solder.  Pick one or the other not both, but generally the metal sponge is better than a wet sponge. You can also do what we did in one of my old jobs assembling pcbs. At the end of the day we would uuse a few inches of solder on the tip to create a blob of solder on the tip right before we turned off the irons. We didn't clean off the solder blob, just left it on. The idea was that the solder would get oxidized rather than the tip during the night when we werent using it and the flux would also clean it at the same time. Everytime we turned the soldering pencils on the following morning all we had to do was wipe off the solder on the metal sponge.


----------



## ericdube

Quote: 





weibby said:


> But the RCA plugs is made from one piece of metal and its very thick.. after 10 mins of laying on the surface, I can't heat up the part that I want to apply solder.
> They act like heatsinks literally..


 

 You might want to invest in higher wattage iron. I use to have the same problem with a consumer grade/entry level (cheap Weller) soldering station. It was horrible at keeping a constant temperature and you actually had to "wait" in between soldering connectors for it to re-heat up. I finally said the hell with it, and invested in a commercial grade re-work station and it's night and day. No more waiting and there's no heat drop when soldering those RCA connectors (I use similar knockoff ones myself), plus for SMD work, the iron you get is so much nicer/easier to use on a commercial unit.
   
  FWIW, I just use a damp sponge to quickly clean off the build up of burnt flux/solder off the iron every once in while. I usually don't go too crazy getting it clean - just a quick wipe when it starts turning black.
   
  Regards,
  Eric


----------



## ericdube

Here's some more cable porn for your viewing pleasure...
   
  Here's the first cable that I ever tried building for my Sennheiser HD650's. I used Canare L-4E6S Star-Quad with a Techflex Nylon Multifilament covering with a custom modified ViaBlue Splitter (SC-2 with the Ferrite Core Casing (smaller diameter entry hole), Furutech 1/4" Phone plug (modified for 8.5M cables), Cardas Sennheiser connectors, cardas quad eutectic silver/chipquik tack flux (SMD4300TF10) and a number of 2:1 / 3:1 different sized heatshrinks. 
   

     
  My second cable attempt for the Sennheiser HD650 was almost the same, but instead I wanted to try out Mogami W2534 given all the reviews on Head-Fi. Honestly, other than being twice the price of the Canare, I'm not sure I can hear a sonic difference between the two (although it is easier to work with, but I like the cotton cord in the Canare since you can route the cords through all the way up to the headphone connectors to add extra strength.) The design is essentially the same as the first cable, but instead of the ViaBlue splitter, I used adhesive lined double walled 3:1 heatshrink since I didn't feel like going through all the effort I spent on modifying and obtaining all the parts for the splitter.
   

   
  Finally, here's a new cable design I've been playing around with for some interconnects. I'm really amazed how good these Canare DA206 based interconnects sound. I honestly can't hear a difference between some of my other really (absurdly - I admit) expensive interconnects and these low-cost ones. I even used those fake Ebay connectors (it's $17 for 8 of them!) and honestly - they're pretty good quality for being so cheap. The most amount of money was spent on the Canare DA206 cabling ($1.10/ft) and the Techflex 1/4" I had lying around (the same for the heatshrink.) 
   

   
  Even though 3 pairs are shown, I built 4 pairs. I estimate that each pair cost me around $25 to build including shipping costs (again with the bulk of the price in the cable and connectors - although they're the cheapest locking RCAs you can buy.)
   
  Regards,
  Eric


----------



## Farnsworth

Some new cables i made.

 Mini to RCA
  USES:

 Canare l-4e6s
 Neutrik Mini
 Neutrik RCA
 Nylon sleeving
   

   
   
  AKG Cable
  USES:

 220/46 Litz wire
 Neutrik Tiny XLR
 Neutrik Mini
 Nylon Sleeving
  
 
   

   
   
  Does anyone have any tips on soldering litz wire 'cause that AKG cable was a biatch (sorry for the language) to solder. From what i've been told and from what i've read i need to heat the wire enough to remove the coating on the individual wires. I've tried, but it seems easier said than done.
   
  Any help would be great.
   
   
And to HiGHFLYiN9, those D7000 look AMAZING. Beautiful job.


----------



## limpidglitch

Patience I'd say, or you might want to spend some money on a soldering pot.
  Personally I do ok with having a drop of solder on a rather big and flat solder tip and hold the end of the wire in it for a few seconds.


----------



## weibby

To facilitate good heat transfer, dap a little solder onto the iron, big enough to engulf the contact.
  Touch the wires where the solder blob is and wait, while resting the solder onto the wire's itself.
   
  You'll know soon enough when the litz wires are hot enough when you see the solder wire being sucked into it.
   
  This what i do for normal contacts, have no experience with litz wire though, maybe you can feedback to us how it helps.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

My tip for your tip is to get one of these for a few pounds off ebay or Amazon.........


----------



## nems

My lod


----------



## nems

nice cable


----------



## weibby

Expensive though.
  I went to a thrift hardware store -
   
http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-steel-sponge/dp/B00078N8WM/ref=pd_sbs_op_3
   
  Works the same and cheaper without all the branding -
  I bought mine for 1.5SGD - about 1 USD here lol


----------



## apatN

Misc. cables. All wire is Mogami.
   
  reason for editing: fixing pictures (Google Chrome doesn't like the new site apparently)


----------



## jageur272

http://www.litz-wire.com/pdf%20files/Soldering_of_Litz_wire_231507.pdf
   
  Hey! That wire seems familiar!  Ideally, using a solder pot would be most beneficial.  Or, you could try to heat up a giant glob of solder on an iron and just hold the wire in there until it removes the individual insulation.  What is essential is that you remove the enamel insulation for ALL of the conductors so that the solder can adhere to each conductor and thus form a solid electrical connection.


----------



## Emooze

Quote: 





prog rock man said:


> My tip for your tip is to get one of these for a few pounds off ebay or Amazon.........


 
  I actually recommend people away from those. In the long term, the coating will actually start coming off the tip. A wet sponge works perfectly.


----------



## weibby

I believe it depends on how you use them..
  I use it lightly to brush away those left over solder that sticks to the tips like sticky booger to your fingers.
   
  Then I use a damp sponge to clean off the residue.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Very nice apatN....
   

   
  My next build is going to be an extension cable. How do the poles match up in the jack socket to the Neutrik jack plug?


----------



## Farnsworth

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions. I guess i need to go and find some patience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





jageur272 said:


> http://www.litz-wire.com/pdf%20files/Soldering_of_Litz_wire_231507.pdf
> 
> Hey! That wire seems familiar!  Ideally, using a solder pot would be most beneficial.  Or, you could try to heat up a giant glob of solder on an iron and just hold the wire in there until it removes the individual insulation.  What is essential is that you remove the enamel insulation for ALL of the conductors so that the solder can adhere to each conductor and thus form a solid electrical connection.


 

 Yep, it should bring back some memories.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I really like the wire itself. I originally had the cable unsleeved, with just the red wire in a braid. It looked awesome but i started to notice some of the wire popping through the silk insulation. 
  Anyhow, it sounds great.


----------



## jageur272

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My next build is going to be an extension cable. How do the poles match up in the jack socket to the Neutrik jack plug?


 

 Which Neutrik jack? If you get a nice Neutrik locking jack (cable mount), the lugs are labled T, R, and G for tip (left), ring (right) and sleeve (ground).  If not, just plug in a 1/4" jack (leaving the contacts of both the plug and jack exposed/open) and use a DMM to test for continuity between the different lugs of the jack and plug.


----------



## nems

my lod


----------



## apatN

The 1/4 jack I used had no labeling at all so what I did was use another 1/4 plug to find the right poles. What you do is you simply plug the connector in the jack and then with a multimeter find the corresponding poles. If you don't have a multimeter I really urge you to get one. They will come in handy a lot of times and they are dirt cheap (read: can be dirt cheap); I paid 5€ for mine.


----------



## apatN

Also had to recable my MS1000. Again, Mogami was used.


----------



## jageur272

Very nice apatN, is that the Vintage Audio Lab mini plug I see there?


----------



## apatN

^ Yep, very nice plug. Note on them though. I ordered four of them and found they are not all the exact same plug. While the barrel is the same the innards differ slightly (the ground/clamp was slightly different). I also had one plug fail on me so I sent VAL a message over eBay but haven't had a reply just yet. Just thought I'd share fwiw.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Quote: 





jageur272 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Which Neutrik jack? If you get a nice Neutrik locking jack (cable mount), the lugs are labled T, R, and G for tip (left), ring (right) and sleeve (ground).  If not, just plug in a 1/4" jack (leaving the contacts of both the plug and jack exposed/open) and use a DMM to test for continuity between the different lugs of the jack and plug.


 




  Quote: 





apatn said:


> The 1/4 jack I used had no labeling at all so what I did was use another 1/4 plug to find the right poles. What you do is you simply plug the connector in the jack and then with a multimeter find the corresponding poles. If you don't have a multimeter I really urge you to get one. They will come in handy a lot of times and they are dirt cheap (read: can be dirt cheap); I paid 5€ for mine.


 

 I have a DMM so will do. It looks like this....
   
                                                       
   
  ....but I cannot find it on any Neutrik site.


----------



## limpidglitch

I've used one of those, just in black. I figured out the positions in the rather cumbersome way of making the cable complete, plugging it in and finding the channels to be inverted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If you hold it with the lugs facing upwards and toward you, left will be left (T) and right be right (R).
   
   
  To-day I made an impedance adaptor:


----------



## apatN

^ That is a thing I still want to do. What's the impedance you used and how does it alter the sound?


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Er, whats an impedance adaptor?
   
  PS thanks for the advice re the jack socket.


----------



## limpidglitch

98.2 and 98.6Ω, I didn't have anything lower, ideally it should be 75Ω or thereabout I think.
   
  I can't do an AB test without unplugging and plugging between so it takes too long a time between to make a qualified opinion, ideally I should be able to bypass it with just a flip of a switch.
  What there is no doubt that it does, however, is removing a slight hum from my Mapletree, the Mini3 is dead silent.
   
  An impedance adaptor like this is to make an ER•4p functionally into an ER•4s.
  The _s_ version is more tonally correct than the _p_ version, a small high-fr bump i think. This is done by moulding a resistor into the cable, exactly why this helps I do not know.
  The _p_ version also has a resistor added, but it is of a smaller value so that it wil be driven with more ease by a standard portable device. The driver by itself have an impedance in the order of >10Ω


----------



## haloxt

4x 11 ft doublehelix nucleotide
  noname 4-pin mini-xlr on ebay (fake ta4m)
  Neutrik 4-pin xlr NC4MX
   
  I thought the noname mini-xlr had such a nice looking strain relief I didn't want to unravel my braid or cut at the plastic holding the relief, but not doing so caused ~4 inches of visible scratched up insulation.
   

 .

   
  Enlarged link of second picture: http://img293.yfrog.com/img293/7213/cimg0444.jpg
   
  Oh yea, and this is for bedroom use and made for a particularly weird headphone that feels bad with heavy cables, so no sheathing. All my other cables are hidden behind sheathing .


----------



## bdragon122

a  little trial Ic to see how well jewlery silver wire works.
   

   
  have to say it works pretty well.


----------



## apatN

Brilliant! Where did you get the sleeving?


----------



## bdragon122

Quote: 





apatn said:


> Brilliant! Where did you get the sleeving?


 

 http://www.thehighwaymen.co.uk/acatalog/Cordsd_for_Bridles__Sleeving__Stacking.html


----------



## jageur272

Hmm, sterling silver is around 92%-93% silver.  Sterling silver is used in jewelry because it is much harder (and thus less likely to dent) than pure silver.  You may try to buy bare silver wire from DIY HiFi Supply; it's very soft and comes with teflon tubing (which you don't have to use).
   
  That being said, those cables look great.  Hope they sound just as good!


----------



## bdragon122

like i said it realy just a test to see if it would sound ok, as silver audio wire (and pretty much any decent quality audio components) are hard to comeby here in the UK, after contacting the seller on ebay they claim its a half-soft silver copper alloy as you say 92/8 ratio they have also started to sell fine silver wire 99.9%.
   
  but all in all it sounds better than the one made from 18 gauge E-guitar interlink wire


----------



## momomo6789

20 strands of 30 awg silver wire and its shielded took me all day to build.


----------



## weibby

where did you get the silver wire?
  looks good though.
   
  Wish to try the kimber 4TC look, this one looks perfect..
   
  How does it sound btw?


----------



## haloxt

the horrifying pfr-v1, now balanced and wearing socks and a red bonnet (mositure tape...).
  2ft. L-2B2AT, 4-pin mini-xlr connected to
  10ft. double helix extension cable, 4-pin xlr.


----------



## Spacehead

My first interconnect mini to mini
  1.5 mm2 wire (about 16 AWG) 
   

   
  Edit: OK I got some tips from Finnish friends and I should use VGA cable and add those connectors to it. Currently the cable is too prone to noise.


----------



## markkr

Apologies, I know this isn't a discussion thread...but I have a real quick question.
   
  Do you guys order your parts in bulk? or do you just buy them as you need them?
   
  Thanks


----------



## jageur272

Quote: 





markkr said:


> Apologies, I know this isn't a discussion thread...but I have a real quick question.
> 
> Do you guys order your parts in bulk? or do you just buy them as you need them?
> 
> Thanks


 

 Personally, I buy small quantities of stuff to test them out (as in, 1-2 meters of wire or 1-2 connectors) and if I like the material, I bulk order.  For me, I bulk order RCA plugs, 1/8" and 1/4" plugs, 1/4" jacks, heatshrink, sleeving (red and black nylon, every other color/material is on an individual basis), and wire.  This saves a lot of money and time waiting for shipping.


----------



## leeperry

so sometimes I like to plug my phone directly to the DAC output, it's easier to hear the differences between opamps...I was using this adapter but gold plated(from the Asus STX bundle): http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/kabicy/CL086.jpg
   
  I had a cannibalized RCA from this cable(I used the cable to recable a phone w/ great results): http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=4932
   
  I bought a neutrik female 1/8" plug, but I wanted the adapter to be as short as possible...and couldn't keep the stock jack barrel.
   
  so it went like this after soldering: 


   
  I added some tape on the jack, then some aluminium foil to increase shielding: 


  and some electrician tape on top: 


   
  and in action: 


   
  it's good I didn't make it shorter coz the plugs are big and hardly fit as is...also, those Monster turbine connectors really offer a great contact. I know some ppl killed their TV YUV plugs by pulling them too strongly...the Neutrik female plug also offers a far tighter contact than the cheapo adapter.
   
  the sound is quite different to my ears, need to listen further...I also wonder how to improve shielding? some more foil layers?


----------



## jageur272

Quote:


leeperry said:


> the sound is quite different to my ears, need to listen further...I also wonder how to improve shielding? some more foil layers?


 

 By not having a floating shield on the output act as an antenna for whatever you're plugging into it...


----------



## nikongod

Does the sound of an op amp driving a headphone directly correlate to the sound of an op amp driving a line-level-ish load?
   
  My experience has been that it doesn't always match up. Chips that sound great into 32 ohms often sound like poo into 10Kohms, and chips that sound great into 10K sound like poo into 32ohms.


----------



## leeperry

jageur272 said:


> By not having a floating shield on the output act as an antenna for whatever you're plugging into it...


 
  I did put tape on the jack barrel before putting the foil...there's no electric contact between the foil and the phone ground, but still this adapter sounds terrible compared to the adapter that came w/ the Asus STX...it's like the sound is jaded, the PRaT is gone and the SS is narrower and less versatile...the thrill is gone(and it's exactly the same w/ the aluminium foil removed) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I've A/B'ed them several times...the STX cable gives much tighter/deeper bass and wider SS, so much for all the cables sounding the same duh! I've heard this MonsterCable giving great sound, OTOH I've never liked Neutrik's connectors.
   
  I hate it when cables change the sound more than opamps...maybe I'll try my luck w/ this one, it's made of 75Ω wire: http://members.iinet.net.au/~thebunny/ebay/5018a-bm.jpg


----------



## jageur272

Quote:


leeperry said:


> I did put tape on the jack barrel before putting the foil...there's no electric contact between the foil and the phone ground, but still this adapter sounds terrible compared to the adapter that came w/ the Asus STX...it's like the sound is jaded, the PRaT is gone and the SS is narrower and less versatile...the thrill is gone(and it's exactly the same w/ the aluminium foil removed)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 A shield is supposed to prevent any sort of current caused by RFI/EMI from making its way into the "hot" signal.  A floating shield cannot accomplish this.  It needs to be connected onto at least one end (because you're connecting both grounds at the mini jack anyways, might as well attach the shield to both ends).  Construction is a large part of how a cable "sounds".  Chances are, if you're hearing a large difference between your DIY cable and the STX cable, you may need to reconsider your methodology and execution.  I've heard differences in opamps, but if changing cables makes a larger difference than changing [low level] opamps, than something is wrong with the cable.
   
  Also, why would anybody use 75 ohm coax for audio? That just sounds like noise and unnecessary capacitance to me.


----------



## leeperry

well, I used cardas eutectic solder and it's a neutrik female jack...the sound is identically bad w/ or w/o the aluminium foil
   
  apparently 50Ω is very bad for video(ghosting), but 75Ω would be perfectly fine for audio? oh anyway, the STX cable sounds great...I might just leave it at that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  the cable comes from http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=5612&format=2#description


----------



## limpidglitch

A 75Ω RCA cable will just work as an attenuator, if you need this, that's great, but otherwise it's just completely backwards.
   
  Instead of looking at what kind of solder, connectors and cable you use, why not look for cross-talk and bad solders?
   
  I made one of those adaptors myself a while ago, using just bundle scraps. Using cheap parts work just fine as long as you construct it properly, as jageur said.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Quote: 





markkr said:


> Apologies, I know this isn't a discussion thread...but I have a real quick question.
> 
> Do you guys order your parts in bulk? or do you just buy them as you need them?
> 
> Thanks


 

 The likes of myself who just make the odd cable for fun, I order as I need it. I would imagine those who make cables for others would tend to bulk buy.


----------



## leeperry

limpidglitch said:


> A 75Ω RCA cable will just work as an attenuator, if you need this, that's great, but otherwise it's just completely backwards.
> 
> Instead of looking at what kind of solder, connectors and cable you use, why not look for cross-talk and bad solders?
> 
> I made one of those adaptors myself a while ago, using just bundle scraps. Using cheap parts work just fine as long as you construct it properly, as jageur said.


 
   
  the solder joints are fine, and there's no xtalk I could possibly control...I did check w/ a multimeter and everything's cool. I think that Neutrik plug is the culprit


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





leeperry said:


> the solder joints are fine, and there's no xtalk I could possibly control...I did check w/ a multimeter and everything's cool. I think that Neutrik plug is the culprit


 

 I've had funky Neutrik plugs before.
   
  I tried my hand at making my first LOD...

  ... I Just re-used the wiring that was already there...


----------



## heishiro




----------



## dean0

great job! what cable are you using?


----------



## leeperry

ok, PRaT is back w/ a vengeance: 


   
  the ground of each channel is made of bare wires, on the Monster the 4 cables were insulated individually.
   
  I have to admit that the copper looks far shinier in this noname chinese cable than on the Monster...and the SS seems wider and the bass more percussive than on the STX cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  cables change the sound as much as opamps...they just do


----------



## markkr

WOW am I confused on wire... I have read all the way back to the mid-200's (pages)...
   
  I would like to build some mini-RCA, and mini-mini, and mini-iPod LOD cables. If I order cable from "navships" on eBay, which gauge should I buy and how much in length (I'd like to make a mini-hobby out of this).
   
  HELP!


----------



## leeperry

BTW, I was thinking that maybe the copper is brighter in that new cable because it's not oxidized, but my DIY cable is not airtight...so it will oxidize...I'd need to make it airtight again somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
*PS:* nail polish FTW!


----------



## heishiro

Quote: 





dean0 said:


> great job! what cable are you using?


 

 copper speaker wire


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





markkr said:


> WOW am I confused on wire... I have read all the way back to the mid-200's (pages)...
> 
> I would like to build some mini-RCA, and mini-mini, and mini-iPod LOD cables. If I order cable from "navships" on eBay, which gauge should I buy and how much in length (I'd like to make a mini-hobby out of this).
> 
> HELP!


 

 24AWG should work well for most audio applications, but 26 or 28AWG would work very well for LODs, mini-mini and mini-RCAs too.
  Just to keep things simple I use 24AWG for almost everything, but slimmer wires might be easier to work with, especially on LODs.


----------



## qusp

x2 on 24AWG (or 0.5mm 24.5AWG) I use it for 95% of all cables I make, 26AWG is another favorite, with those 2 you can make pretty much anything you like except maybe speaker cables unless yo use multiple runs


----------



## qusp

oh and limpitglitch, you are incorrect about the 75R coax, 75R coax is talking about characteristic impedance, not the impedance of the individual wires. Characteristic impedance is more about the distance between the conductors, shield and the dielectric than the resistance of the wires. think about it, how could something maintain 75R series impedance regardless of its length? 75R coax will work just fine as an analogue interconnect, it will not attenuate the signal. sure there might be better things to use, but I just had to clear that up.
   
  if you test 75R coax with a multimeter you will not get 75R. Characteristic impedance is about stopping reflections


----------



## limpidglitch

Thanks for clearing that up.
  I had in fact been wondering about that apparent problem, but couldn't make any sense of it.


----------



## qusp

no problem, its convoluted for the professionals, no surprise it was vexing you. generally a SPDIF transmission line will also be terminated at the beginning and end with a resistor of 50R or 75R (110R for balanced AES) so this sets the impedance, then the cable must do its best to maintain this to keep jitter and reflections to a minimum, but its nigh impossible to do as long as an RCA connector and solder is involved anyway. the conductor and shield must maintain a constant and proportionate distance the length of the cable and BNC (preferably solderless) is about the only way to do it. there are mini BNC terminations that can do it also, both signal and ground must extend all the way to the connection at the other end uniformly and RCA prevents this from being physically possible. You can get close with eichmann RCA, but it will almost never be perfect, especially with solder involved. best way to achieve it is with a transformer.
   
  anyway any further is OT


----------



## heishiro

a little help pls.. is this pic correct? im not sure about the ground and mic, pls enlighten me..


----------



## qusp

I cant be sure, but it would make more sense for the ground to be the last one and the mic 3rd from the left. there are many other companies that make 4 conductor mini jacks, so a search of a datasheet of one of them would tell you.


----------



## hoosterw

It is often depending on the manufacturer. There is not 'one' standard for a four pin 3.5mm jack.
   
  Also the fourth or third pin can be used for video.
   
  Any pin-connection schedule should always say which product.
   
  You best use this lead
  http://pinouts.ru/connector/4_pin_3.5mm_2.5mm_plug_connector.shtml
   
  So would you indicate (pin 4 = mic) is indeed for the iPhone
   
  Rgds
   
  Hans


----------



## heishiro

i think i did it


----------



## markkr

THANK YOU!!
  
  Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> 24AWG should work well for most audio applications, but 26 or 28AWG would work very well for LODs, mini-mini and mini-RCAs too.
> Just to keep things simple I use 24AWG for almost everything, but slimmer wires might be easier to work with, especially on LODs.


----------



## Francisco




----------



## apatN

These are my modded DT880 600s. Main reason for modding them were these cups that were not that nice when I got them (former owner did a duel entry mod).
   

   
  So I used epoxy to fill the holes. Then a lot of sanding and finally I painted them. Cable is Mogami in nylon with Neutrik connectors. The XLRs are there for when I have fitted my buffalo with XLR output.
   
  What's under the hood is my first try at NoXter's DT880 closeback mod. I taped the cups closed with only a small breathing hole and then stuffed the cups with felt. I am still waiting for my DT770 pads to arrive.
   
  Anyways the end result (here shown with Jmoney pads):


----------



## qusp

nice work mate!! hope you got a good deal on them to start with, that dual entry 'mod' leaves a bit to be desired.....
   
  @ Fransisco, you do realize those exposed connectors are going to cause noises whenever you brush against yourself or something that has even a slight electrical charge?? cool idea, but I would at the very least cover the solder joints with some epoxy or nail polish


----------



## tamu

Francisco thats a great idea! but as qusp said maybe you should cover them with something?


----------



## Francisco

I only know a bit more than the basics about electricity and electronics, these were my first interconnects and I was actually expecting that sort of interferences. However, after a week of daily use that's not what I've found, everything has been running smoothly.
   
  Thank you for your words and for your tips, I'll take them in account and put them to work in the future.
   
  Note: The red wires are made of copper with enamel insulation.


----------



## qusp

no harm in covering it. I expec you are in summer at the moment, not too much static in the air, come winter these might be a problem


----------



## dean0

a blob of hot glue would do the trick


----------



## limpidglitch

​ .​ ​


----------



## apatN

I really dig the flat design. Great work.


----------



## lozanoa11

Are there any better looking female 1/4 jacks out there besides the Neutrik ones? I want to make a 1/4" to 3.5mm adapter and Like the Look of the Viablue stuff but they don't seem to make a female connector.


----------



## KingStyles

Its not much but I just did this recable with matching adapter cable.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





apatn said:


> I really dig the flat design. Great work.


 

 Thanks, I think I can go flatter 
   
  Did another, quite different one. It's seven strands of that kind of enameled wire that constitutes most stock headphone cables.
  I wonder what the exact conductivity of this stuff is, my initial crude DMM measurements were much better than expected.
   
-​ ​    
  Quote:


lozanoa11 said:


> Are there any better looking female 1/4 jacks out there besides the Neutrik ones? I want to make a 1/4" to 3.5mm adapter and Like the Look of the Viablue stuff but they don't seem to make a female connector.


 

 Have you looked through the catalogues of other manufacturers, like Switchcraft and Furutech?

  
  Quote: 





kingstyles said:


> Its not much but I just did this recable with matching adapter cable.


 

 That looks very nice. Is it just the stock cable you have modified?


----------



## JamesL

looks great.  is it 2893?
  Quote: 





kingstyles said:


> Its not much but I just did this recable with matching adapter cable.


 



 I love how thin that is, and like the colors too.  I wouldn't worry too much about the resistance.  You're sending a low level signal to a amp 4" away, whose input impedance is probably around 10k.  It would be great if you could find slimmer 3.5mm plugs like the stock ipod/iem cables... in some awesome color.  red, or gold.
  Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> Did another, quite different one. It's seven strands of that kind of enameled wire that constitutes most stock headphone cables.
> I wonder what the exact conductivity of this stuff is, my initial crude DMM measurements were much better than expected.


----------



## KingStyles

Quote: 





> That looks very nice. Is it just the stock cable you have modified?


 
   
  I used the moon audio bulk black dragon wire. I thought I would try it. The wire was thinner than I would have liked but it worked all right.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





jamesl said:


> I love how thin that is, and like the colors too.  I wouldn't worry too much about the resistance.  You're sending a low level signal to a amp 4" away, whose input impedance is probably around 10k.  It would be great if you could find slimmer 3.5mm plugs like the stock ipod/iem cables... in some awesome color.  red, or gold.


 
   
  Thanks.
 I wasn't worried (I've used the stuff before without any problems) as much as I was positively surprised. I measured the resistance to be ~.5Ω/m, which is equivalent to about 31-32AWG.
  I'm fresh out of the small iPod like plugs, I'm afraid. While these aren't all that much bulkier, they tend to loose contact occasionaly when I turn/twist them in the jack.


----------



## momomo6789




----------



## limpidglitch

My fingers have been itching again.
  I don't even have a place I can use them, they're too short.


----------



## elliot42

@limpidglitch: They're different, how did you do that?


----------



## Dookky

I wish I had the time to go through all the pages, some sexy cables in here. I just ordered a bunch of connectors and jacks to get my hands dirty for the first time!


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





elliot42 said:


> @limpidglitch: They're different, how did you do that?


 

 Four strands of litz wire sleeved individually, then braided together.
  It has been done before, but my sleeves are rather loose so it looks a bit different.


----------



## weibby

http://forums.vr-zone.com/photopost/data/500/medium/IMG_1633.JPG
   
  inspiration from kimber 4TC


----------



## hrjacob

Sony MDR-CD3000 recabled with Cardas Starquad and Furutech connector


----------



## lozanoa11

Just made this last night. Viablue 3.5mm plugs carbon 1/8'' techflex over braided 24gauge wire. Turned out better than I expected


----------



## weibby

wow the carbon tech flex is really nice.


----------



## Llama16

Hehe  I think I congratulated you already on that overclock forum, but here it goes for a second time.
  Nice job!


----------



## heishiro

all of them


----------



## jantze

*HD800 + adapter:*
 Neutrik XX-series XLR's and plug
 CryoParts HD800 plugs, modded
 24AWG cryo UPOCC copper (DHC Nucleotide)
 Teflon tape
 3:1 Heat shrink tubing
 Nylon multifilament
 Cardas silver solder

*iPod LOD:*
 Switchcraft mini plug
 Ridax iPod dock connector
 24AWG cryo UPOCC copper (DHC Nucleotide)
 3:1 Heat shrink tubing
 Nylon multifilament
 Cardas silver solder
   










 Behind the scenes


----------



## markkr

I'm a bit new to this, but whats the purpose of the teflon tape?
  
  Quote: 





jantze said:


>


----------



## Francisco

IDE Cable. Shortest/smallest cable I've made so far, no noticeable changes in sound to my ears. My attempt with enamel copper wire broke, the soldering points were too weak.


----------



## jageur272

Quote:


markkr said:


> I'm a bit new to this, but whats the purpose of the teflon tape?


 

 Perhaps to hold the braid together while feeding it through the nylon?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Some recent cables I've made for myself:
   

  A BNC Digital Cable featuring Furutech Rhodium plated BNC terminations and DHLabs silver sonic cable. The silver sonic has an appx. 20 gauge silver plated copper solid conductor.
   
   
   

  A 6 foot headphone extension with a litz braid of Kimber wiring (clear and white), and Furutech 1/4" plug.
   
   
   
   

  6 conductor mini to mini cable (1 foot) featuring 4 strands of Kimber TCSS and 2 runs of 24 gauge silver in teflon. Each signal gets 1 run of TCSS and 1 run of silver, the ground gets 2 runs of TCSS.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote: 





jageur272 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Perhaps to hold the braid together while feeding it through the nylon?


 

 It can act as additional dielectric / prevent vibration / or preserve geometry as you said.
   
   

  
  Quote: 





			
				limpidglitch said:
			
		

> *^ I love these! *


----------



## apatN

Quote: 





markkr said:


> I'm a bit new to this, but whats the purpose of the teflon tape?


 

 Add stiffness.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> My fingers have been itching again.
> I don't even have a place I can use them, they're too short.


 

 Did you just cut up small pieces of red and white shrink then shrunk them onto the gold ground portion? I don't recall Switchcrafts ever came with a colour option?


----------



## Berserker

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> ​ .​


 
  Love that cable. Looks flippin' sweet.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





francisco said:


> IDE Cable. Shortest/smallest cable I've made so far, no noticeable changes in sound to my ears. My attempt with enamel copper wire broke, the soldering points were too weak.


 

 The trick with enameled wires, I've found, is enough heat, and properly tin them before you solder them to the connector.

  
  Quote: 





highflyin9 said:


> …


 

 Thanks!

  
  Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Did you just cut up small pieces of red and white shrink then shrunk them onto the gold ground portion? I don't recall Switchcrafts ever came with a colour option?


 

 Yup, as simple as that.

  
  Quote: 





berserker said:


> Love that cable. Looks flippin' sweet.


 

 Thanks!


----------



## Dookky

Here are my first set of cables. I have soldered plenty of things in my days but I think these sockets were the toughest. Had cups instead of through holes, and tight spaces, yikes! The connectors were larger than I expected, no worries though, I still love em.
   

   
  sorry if the pictures are a little blurry, they were taken with my phone.


----------



## ujamerstand

Had some fun tonight and recabled my Yamaha HP-1 orthos


----------



## apatN

Hehe did you run out of nylon?


----------



## ujamerstand

Oh, I couldn't get nylon through the plug. -_-That patch at the end is some shrinkable fabric I found, I thought it might look good. Turns out to be a waste of money. >.> Maybe I should cover its ends or something.


----------



## momomo6789

to get it through the plug just get a small screw driver flat head always worked and just shove it through


----------



## apatN

With a screw driver you have to be very careful. A simpler way is to tape the ends of the nylon and push it over it. Only when you have the plug over the nylon you slide the nylon over your cable. Voila.


----------



## ujamerstand

DOH! Remind me not to do this at night, ever again lol Let me redo that POS of a finish tomorrow.


----------



## tamu

100ohm impedance adapter for my ck2III and ms1s. The highs were painful with the combo so I made this adapter. its much better now.


----------



## Pseudonyms

Just got a few things off Parts Express to make my first cables, All I need now is some 3.5mm plugs and Canare Star Quad Mini that I got off of markertek.
   
  Image of some of the stuff I just got. Just for reference. I'm excited to do it.


----------



## Pseudonyms

-Snip. Accidental repost.-


----------



## jlefley

Recabled a pair of older Grado SR60s for balanced use:
   

   
  Materials:

 Mogami W2893 quad mic cable
 3/16" multifilament nylon sleeve
 1/8" 3:1 heatshrink between split and drivers
 3/8" 3:1 heatshrink covering cable split
 Neutrik 4-pin female gold plated XLR
   
  I also put together a 3.5mm to 4-pin XLR adapter for using the phones with unbalanced sources:
   

   
  Materials:

 Same cable and sleeve that was used on the Grados
 Rean/Neutrik 3.5mm plug
 Neutrik 4-pin male gold plated XLR
 3/8" 3:1 adhesive lined heatshrink used to cover plug
   
  Some things I noted:

 3/16" is the smallest size multifilament nylon sleeving that will cover the W2893.  I thought I read a post that said 1/8" would fit but upon receiving it, I realized it was too small.  The 3/16" fits perfectly and is nice and tight.
 The W2893 is pretty much the largest diameter cable that will fit into the Rean/Neutrik 3.5mm plug.  Sliding the cable through the plug housing is a tight fit and any cable thicker than the Mogami wouldn't fit without drilling out the housing.  The multifilament nylon just butts up against the plug body and is sealed in place with the adhesive lined heatshrink.
   
  They sound great but I can't really compare them to before since the plug was all messed up.  Also they obviously need a new set of ear pads.


----------



## JamesL

You put the female-connector on the headphone?


----------



## apatN

jlefley, nice work, but I have some questions. I don't understand your chosen design... The big question is why you chose to put a female XLR on the headphones? Usually balanced amps have a female XLR output. Also, what's up with the Grados? I guess you painted one of the screens so you can quickly see what is left and right.
   
  Some tips on the cable. It can be quite hard to close the XLR connectors completely. Try plugging the female and male connectors into each other and then twist. You will find that you have more grip on the connector that way and you are probably able to screw the thingy on completely. Also, I hope you have put some kind of strain relief in the y-split. I can tell you already that non-adhesive heatshrink will let loose after some (ab)use.


----------



## jlefley

Quote: 





apatn said:


> jlefley, nice work, but I have some questions. I don't understand your chosen design... The big question is why you chose to put a female XLR on the headphones? Usually balanced amps have a female XLR output. Also, what's up with the Grados? I guess you painted one of the screens so you can quickly see what is left and right.
> 
> Some tips on the cable. It can be quite hard to close the XLR connectors completely. Try plugging the female and male connectors into each other and then twist. You will find that you have more grip on the connector that way and you are probably able to screw the thingy on completely. Also, I hope you have put some kind of strain relief in the y-split. I can tell you already that non-adhesive heatshrink will let loose after some (ab)use.


 

 I did put the wrong connector on.  I suppose I can just swap the XLR on the adapter for the XLR on the phones.  I was thinking that usually male XLRs are found on the outputs of equipment and I took a quick glance at the group build B22 which at first had a male 4-pin for the phones but I see that was switched for the correct female jack later on.
   
  The Grados are entirely original except for the cable.  The grill just appears to be painted but it is actually just light reflection.
   
  Thanks for the tip on getting the XLRs closed.  Also I just have regular heatshrink on the split right now but I could see the sleeving pulling out.  I recabled a pair of phones for a friend and just used regular heatshrink and the sleeving came out where it met the 3.5mm plug that I terminated them with after a few days of use.  I redid it with adhesive lined heatshrink which seems to do a better job.  I'll definitely redo the split with some of the adhesive lined tubing.


----------



## cyberspyder

Reterminated a Null Audio Lune cable...Pailiccs plug was faulty, so I chopped it off because it was glued together and the small/smooth body prevented me from unscrewing the halves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Put on a much better Neutrik 3.5mm...now a happy guy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   

   

  ^Before potting with hot glue
   

   

   

   
  Brendan


----------



## hembergler

Looks great! Any idea what gauge wire is on that cable, eetz tiny!


----------



## cyberspyder

I have no idea, but if I was to guess, 28AWG-30AWG. It was too small for my strippers, which cap off at 26AWG.


----------



## Pseudonyms

Made my first interconnect today! male 3.5mm -> male 3.5mm. I think it turned out alright. Just might need to redo some of the heatshrink tubing.


----------



## Pseudonyms

-Snip-


----------



## RuiCanela

This afternoon just for fun..
  The one made with blue wire turned out to be one of the best in terms of SQ. Great sound!


----------



## ccfoodog

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> I have no idea, but if I was to guess, 28AWG-30AWG. It was too small for my strippers, which cap off at 26AWG.


 

 Stranded or solid wire?
   
  Thanks,
   
  -john


----------



## cyberspyder

Stranded. Although, TBH I'm not using the uber precision strippers, rather a general pair from Ideal.


----------



## Bigrock2150

I must do some of these! But where does everyone get their wiring from? I want to jump in, the water looks warm!


----------



## limpidglitch

Some W2534 or W2799 from Redco.com would be a good way to start.


----------



## Bigrock2150

Thanks limpidglitch, I'll go check em out!


----------



## weibby

Hi wtih regards to Biwiring speaker cables - anyone has a good recipe for it?
   
  Is it usually the top is for the highs and the bottom post is for the bass?


----------



## El_Doug

Unless you rip out the crossover, typically both the bottom and top are for bass and highs - the set of two binding posts is just for show
  
  Quote: 





weibby said:


> Hi wtih regards to Biwiring speaker cables - anyone has a good recipe for it?
> 
> Is it usually the top is for the highs and the bottom post is for the bass?


----------



## joshuatan

just to try out =D


----------



## WayTooCrazy

.... was going to do a "Wood Cup" mod with a local Wood working shop, but they were taking too long to design the cups for me... and I got antsy... so... I pulled the cups... Epoxied over all the holes ('cept the 'bass port', sanded and painted them.  Then... a dual entry mod utilizing Mogami 2534.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Well, had my K702 for about 2 weeks now... and decided they needed some love too.


----------



## Kirby1356

Here is a tiny IC I made the other day. It cost me nothing to make, the plugs came from broken stock buds given to me and the cable(Cat5e) was free.
   



  Inspired by WalkGood


----------



## komebudu

Quote: 





francisco said:


> IDE Cable. Shortest/smallest cable I've made so far, no noticeable changes in sound to my ears. My attempt with enamel copper wire broke, the soldering points were too weak.


 
   
  wow.. looks so rustic....


----------



## RuiCanela

This afternoon RCA to RCA


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Mogami 2534
  Redco Audio RCA Connectors


----------



## Farnsworth

Wow, those Redco RCA's are really beautiful. 
  Great job on the cable.


----------



## komebudu

Quote: 





kirby1356 said:


> Here is a tiny IC I made the other day. It cost me nothing to make, the plugs came from broken stock buds given to me and the cable(Cat5e) was free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ..Stingy.....


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Thx, there almost double the price of the Neutrik ones I used before, but they definitely feel much better and hold onto the female rca plugs much better too!
  Quote: 





farnsworth said:


> Wow, those Redco RCA's are really beautiful.
> Great job on the cable.


----------



## apatN

Nice and clean work WayTooCrazy and Ruicanela.


----------



## -Eclipse-

@ RuiCanela
   
  Those are great!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  What materials did you use? Did you use plastic tubing before the sleeving? What who makes those RCAs?


----------



## RuiCanela

Quote: 





-eclipse- said:


> @ RuiCanela
> 
> Those are great!!
> 
> ...


 
  No I din't use plastic tubing, it's a simple mono microphone wire, about the RCA's I don't know who is the manufacturer. I just bought it at a local music store.


----------



## Red_Devil_24

You should use some flux, those cold solder will always break.
    

  Quote: 





francisco said:


> IDE Cable. Shortest/smallest cable I've made so far, no noticeable changes in sound to my ears. My attempt with enamel copper wire broke, the soldering points were too weak.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote: 





red_devil_24 said:


> You should use some flux, those cold solder will always break.


 
   
  Possible his iron wasn't hot enough as well, or the wires weren't tinned, who knows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## islubio

Hi
   
  New to this forum and also new to DIY-ing cables
  Planning to make a 3.5mm to 3.5mm IC for source - amp
  And i m currently lost at which wires to use
  How would a solid wire compare to a twisted/stranded wire?
  And how would a pure silver cable compare to a silver-plated or OFC wire?


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





islubio said:


> Hi
> 
> New to this forum and also new to DIY-ing cables
> Planning to make a 3.5mm to 3.5mm IC for source - amp
> ...


 

 A solid wire would be stiffer and would more easily break after prolonged usage. Stranded wire is thus preferred.
  Copper, silver or gold is completely up to you and your vanity.
   
  For car-tunes:


----------



## islubio

Would there be a diff in SQ when using a strand vs solid wire?
  And any recommendation for wires? 
  new to diy so prolly wont start with cables that are too expensive


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





islubio said:


> Would there be a diff in SQ when using a strand vs solid wire?


 

 No.
   
   
  Quote: 





> And any recommendation for wires?
> new to diy so prolly wont start with cables that are too expensive


 
   
  If you trawl back a few pages in this thread I think you will find all the answers you are looking for.


----------



## islubio

thks for the reply guys
  yup saw many kinda diff builds the more pgs i look thru the more i cant decide haha
  thks for help tho


----------



## S3am

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> For car-tunes:


 
  Awesome!


----------



## El_Doug

Now THATS elegant  
  
  Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> For car-tunes:


----------



## Tboy012

limpidglitch,
   
  That is one clean set-up


----------



## tink97

Hello everyone, I am new to DIY cables but I bought some materials and I have a question, I am sure its an easy one but I am not sure is all.  I bought some oyaide right angle plugs and I am wondering where do i find out which wire connects to which hole?  I see 2 holes but i always thought i needed a ground wire?  Can anyone help I posted a pict below of the mini plug.


----------



## Emooze

The ground is typically connected to the main housing of the plug. In this case, you'd want to solder the ground to the metal base next to the other solder lugs. Best way to confirm this is to get a DMM and do a continuity check which will also determine which lug goes to which channel.


----------



## cyberspyder

Nice plug, who makes it?


----------



## nikongod

I would also like to know who makes this plug.



Free Counters


----------



## momomo6789

Oyaide


----------



## haloxt

Where to buy??? That plug looks like a million bucks  I want.


----------



## japc

That plug seems a soldering nightmare, the two middle connectors are a bit too close. But I'm the world's worst solder also so.


----------



## momomo6789

cryo-parts you have to sand the contacts sometimes or they dont work also


----------



## nikongod

Does it have strain relief? It dosnt look like it from the picture.


----------



## momomo6789

Quote: 





nikongod said:


> Does it have strain relief? It dosnt look like it from the picture.


 


 hot glue !!!!!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





momomo6789 said:


> hot glue !!!!!


 

 Hot Glue is my Friend!


----------



## tink97

Sweet thanks everyone for the help I really appreciate it.  Very excited to start making my own cables...heh sure the first few will be crap but live and learn i say 
   
  have a great day all
   
  Tinker97


----------



## Dookky

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Hot Glue is my Friend!


 

 Haha, that's exactly what I thought when I first read it.


----------



## haloxt

After much thinking about cable design philosophy, I decided to try minimizing the cable. If it sounds good after some listening tests, I may hardwire power cable to equipment, or (more reasonable) make a male to female iec adapter without any wires.
   

   
  http://img5.imageshack.us/g/cimg0546j.jpg/


----------



## RuiCanela

This afternoon
 iPod LOD to RCA cable


----------



## Mengu

Hey Head-Fi.  This is actually the first LOD i've made.  It started as a minimal ipod dock to 3.5mm plug with about an inch of wire in between.  Originally I wanted it to be as low profile as possible but I soon realized how difficult that actually was.  My final product wasn't very aesthetically pleasing so I decided to have some fun with it.  Making a very long story short, I give you my LEECH-out-dock.  It actually sounds really nice and I doubt It'll ever break.  I based the appearance of my leech on the first photo that came up when searching on google.  A weird choice I know, but it already looked like one and I thought it was kind of a cool concept.


----------



## Zink

What is that leech made of?!?!? It looks very good and really durable.


----------



## apatN

Hahaha looks slimey.


----------



## meme

*AKG K701 Dual Entry Recable**.*
   
  Ingredients ~ Canare L-4E5S Cable, Neutrik NP3X-B Jack Plug, Braided Expandable Sleeving & Adhesive Heat Shrink.
   

   
  My first attempt at a headphone recable, took a day to make and fit.


----------



## Mengu

Hahaha thanks, I actually tried pretty hard to get the slimely look.  I used a wood putty from home depot for the shape.  After painting it I used clear elmer's glue to give it some texture and used a thick gloss glaze to try to give it a slimey appearance.  This was my first soldering experience and I've gotta say that i'm hooked.  Going to try a cmoy soon as well.


----------



## haloxt

Thanks for explaining how you made it, I thought you were just playing a joke because of how shiny and odd it looked lol. Amazing job  If I was that creative I would make all my cables like that.


----------



## Francisco

Quote: 





> You should use some flux, those cold solder will always break.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


 
   
   
  Quote: 





> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  It's still working after all this time (and some ocasional abuse), without sound degradation, even if the solder isn't shiny enough for the picture.


----------



## nems

new lod 


   combo


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Quote: 





mengu said:


>


 

 Brilliant.


----------



## Francisco

I use Creative EP630 earphones in bed to watch a movie or listen to some music before going to sleep. Being only 16ohm, there was a bit too much of hiss, both using the Fiio or not. This was solved with the following impedance adapter (22ohm). The resistors were matched with a multimeter. All parts came from some PC component I retrieved from the garbage, however, this costs less than 1euro to build.


----------



## Fred_fred2004

very clever and neat 
   
  cheers
  FRED


----------



## ClemBurmingham

Indeed that is a very interesting and clever adapter.


----------



## rarebear

Here is my Dual Silver Wire LODs
   
   


  Print this image for refference when building your LOD


----------



## momomo6789

i always use the 11 to ground easier to solder and less chance to short.


----------



## rarebear

I use the Audio Ground with micro heat shrink so no change of short..
   
  I may change........
   
  Are all grounds just a ground??
   
  Why is the audio ground a audio ground


----------



## momomo6789

b/c audio ground sound cooler ... ofc
   
  heres my cute little lod


----------



## Dookky

Is there an advantage to using a LOD over the minijack, besides coolness factor of course


----------



## FallenAngel

Of course, the "minijack" is the headphone amp, the LOD - Line Out Dock, as the name implies is line-level.


----------



## logwed

The line-level signal being unmolested by the iPod's attenuator.


----------



## Dookky

ahhhh, haha, i probably should have guess that by the name


----------



## joshuatan

How did you manage to get those wires to stick side by side of each other? or did the wires came like that, haha. Care to share where you got them?
  quote: 





nems said:


> new lod


----------



## El_Doug

it's called ribbon cable - you can buy it anywhere
  
  Quote: 





joshuatan said:


> How did you manage to get those wires to stick side by side of each other? or did the wires came like that, haha. Care to share where you got them?


----------



## rarebear

I made this for a forum member..
  It has 20G silver wire and Neutrik pins which I shorten a 1/4" each..
  I think it makes them look much better but no strain relief clamp but with 20G wire I think it will last..


----------



## lozanoa11

Finally finished my recable on my Grado's. I installed mono jacks inside the cups incase I ever want different cables. It is Blue Mogami with Carbon Techflex over it with Via blue plugs. I know there are some flaws in it but It looks nice and is the length I want!


----------



## nosaj03

Quote: 





lozanoa11 said:


> Finally finished my recable on my Grado's. I installed mono jacks inside the cups incase I ever want different cables. It is Blue Mogami with Carbon Techflex over it with Via blue plugs. I know there are some flaws in it but It looks nice and is the length I want!


 
   
  Very nice! What size techflex did you use? Which mogami?


----------



## lozanoa11

This stuff: http://www.performanceaudio.com/cgi/product_view.cgi?products_id=5602
   
  6mm i believe  
   
  and for the techflex it was 1/8" Fits very tight. But shows threw very well 
   
  Also can you edit the pics out of the quote. Its quite annoying to scroll threw them all.


----------



## clou91

Just recabled my 780s for a second time and used 18AWG Vampire Wire. Terminated with a 4 pin Neutrik XLR and then made an XLR to switch craft mini.


----------



## limpidglitch

To those who use that monofilament techflex, do you find that it add anything but stiffnes to the cable?


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> To those who use that monofilament techflex, do you find that it add anything but stiffnes to the cable?


 


 Slightly, not very noticeable.


----------



## nosaj03

What size techflex are most of you guys using for recabling? Are you stripping the coating on the wires or leaving them on and sliding the techflex over it?


----------



## cyberspyder

I like to use 3/16th nylon multifilament for Mogami mini-quad and the bigger, regular sized Star-quad variants. I don’t strip the outer insulation layer off as I feel the cable is better protected and will be more durable with it left on. Furthermore, I wouldn’t have to contend with the braid fraying all over the place, making it nearly impossible not to spear your sleeving open with sliding it on. However, I do strip it for the portion after the Y (or V, remember you heard that term here first) then cover it with paracord.
                     
  Brendan


----------



## nosaj03

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> I like to use 3/16th nylon multifilament for Mogami mini-quad and the bigger, regular sized Star-quad variants. I don’t strip the outer insulation layer off as I feel the cable is better protected and will be more durable with it left on. Furthermore, I wouldn’t have to contend with the braid fraying all over the place, making it nearly impossible not to spear your sleeving open with sliding it on. However, I do strip it for the portion after the Y (or V, remember you heard that term here first) then cover it with paracord.
> 
> Brendan


 

 So if you are using a mini-quad you leave all 4 wires in the cable even though you are only using 3?


----------



## jlefley

Quote: 





nosaj03 said:


> So if you are using a mini-quad you leave all 4 wires in the cable even though you are only using 3?


 

 Usually each pair in the cable is wired to each driver so you end up with 2 grounds, a left channel signal, and a right channel signal.  If the cable is being terminated to a TRS connector, the ground conductors from each driver are wired together within the plug to the ground connection.


----------



## haloxt

You should use two wires for ground, and make them meet only at the connector end of the headphone cable.
   
  This is where I buy techflex.
   
  http://motors.shop.ebay.com/furryletters/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote: 





nosaj03 said:


> So if you are using a mini-quad you leave all 4 wires in the cable even though you are only using 3?


 


 Yep, that way I don't have to bother adding an extra wire to act as the ground for the second driver.


----------



## nosaj03

Quote: 





haloxt said:


> You should use two wires for ground, and make them meet only at the connector end of the headphone cable.
> 
> This is where I buy techflex.
> 
> http://motors.shop.ebay.com/furryletters/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=


 


 Thats where I get my techflex from as well LOL. Good prices and fast shipping.

  
  Quote: 





jlefley said:


> Usually each pair in the cable is wired to each driver so you end up with 2 grounds, a left channel signal, and a right channel signal.  If the cable is being terminated to a TRS connector, the ground conductors from each driver are wired together within the plug to the ground connection.


 
   
  Quote:


cyberspyder said:


> Yep, that way I don't have to bother adding an extra wire to act as the ground for the second driver.


 

 O I C. Im doing a recable for a gaming headset so the left, right, mic and 3 grounds will terminate on a female trrs jack and I will have a removable cable with a male trrs on one end split into two 3.5mm. Im just wondering what size I need to fit everything and if I need to pull the individual wires out of the quad or just leave it.


----------



## rarebear

My lattest LOD with double 26G silver wire in mardi gras colors


----------



## momomo6789

Quote: 





rarebear said:


> My lattest LOD with double 26G silver wire in mardi gras colors


 

  
  you need better strain relief in the lod end or they will break very soon.


----------



## rarebear

Thanks,
  I did not add this to post the wire and heat shrink was hot glued down, it was 3AM when I finished and took images 
  I hope it is locked it in place like the ALO I inspected ....


----------



## heavy_-j

I've been looking at a bunch of different places that sell audio cable parts and cant seem to find 90 degree rca plugs like that!    ....where did you get them?\
   
  Nice build by the way!

  
  Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> My fingers have been itching again.
> I don't even have a place I can use them, they're too short.


----------



## limpidglitch

Switchcraft, and a little red/white heat shrink 
   
  Thanks!


----------



## commanderkeen88

3.5mm -3.5mm neutrik plugs

   
   
  k702 cable, rean 1/4" and mini-xlr, mogami 2534


   
  Parts are hard to source from Australia


----------



## limpidglitch

I really like that blue mini-mini there, commander.
   
  I made new cable for my spare set of 225s


----------



## whubbard

Hi All,
   
  Quick question. I'm going to be making some cables with 1/8" connectors and I'm wondering where you all like to get your supplies (connectors and cables)?
  I've made some stereo cables before, and wired up a few amps with most of my supplies coming from soniccraft.com and Michael Percy.
  So who are your suppliers for these nice looking cables I see here?
   
  Thanks,
 West


----------



## limpidglitch

Redco.com is a good place, and then wirecare for sleeves and heatshrink.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

3.5mm -> 3.5mm & h10a-7p-6p -> 4 pin mini xlr.  I did not make the protector -> 4 pin mini cable.

   
  A headphone cable, 4 pin mini xlr -> 2 4 pin mini xlrs...  Also an unfinished 4 pin mini xlr -> dual xlr  and a practically just started 6 wire braid for a H10a-7P-6P -> H10A-7P-6P.  Also the H10A-7P-6P -> 4 pin mini xlr is pictured again, I intend to remake this cable though regardless.

   
  With the exception of the 3.5mm -> 3.5mm, which I made for a friend with some kind of mogami stuff that he provided, most cables are 22 AWG solid core silver, or copper for the grounds where applicable (the unfinished braid only).  The 4 pin mini xlrs and right angle 3.5mm are switchcraft and the full sized xlrs are neutrik.  I am thinking I will completely redo the dual XLR cable as I am unsatisfied with it right now.
   
  I would like to fool around with cotton insulation but maybe some other time...


----------



## hermanso

I'm new to the cable building/re-cabling scene and had a question regarding my plans:
   
  Is there any advantage twisting the 2 wires after the Y-split to the cups? I prefer the look of the wires running parallel if it's covered by heat shrink. For reference, here are the parts I'm using:
   
  -Grado SR325i
  -Mogami W2893
  -Switchcraft 3.5mm right-angle plug (35HDRABAU)
  -3:1 dual wall heat shrink tubing (various sizes)
  -2:1 heat shrink tubing (various sizes)


----------



## FallenAngel

Technically, there should be an advantage to twisting the wires - reduces interference getting into the cable, plus it keeps the wires together.  Realistically, it shouldn't matter all that much.
   
  Good luck with the recable, post pics when done.


----------



## hermanso

It'll be another 1-2 weeks before my parts are all in. I'll be sure to post some pics when I get started. Hopefully, I can get some tips from some of the more experienced DIYers as this is my first project.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/461915/a-pic-by-pic-grado-sr80-recable-thread this looks like it might help you maybe?  Just re-cabled a SA5000 for my friend last night.  At work though right now, so no pics.  The ground wire to the left ear was broken somewhere between the plug and the cup... also the stock cable was some bull poopie.  I did salvage some of the nylon cover from it though, fun times.


----------



## ujamerstand

pro-tip: slightly burn the tips of the nylon multifiament sleeves to prevent fraying.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

He didn't actually list any nylon multi-filament in his build tools...  should consider it though, it's pretty cheap.


----------



## hermanso

I saw that thread while I was researching and I must have gone through 100+ threads deciding whether I would be able to tackle this job.
   
  I do have some flextech braided sleeving coming in. Other users have said that nylon multifilament produces much less microphonics compared to the flextech, but I wasn't able to find a seller (online or otherwise) that would be able to cover the cables I'm using. The 1/8" for the wires after the Y-split was easy enough to come across, but the general consensus of 3/16" size for the entire Mogami cable was near impossible to find or had ridiculous shipping rates to Canada.
   
  If anyone knows such a seller with reasonable shipping rates, I would be very interested for future projects.


----------



## ujamerstand

wirecare is a nice place. Try searching for nylon sleeving on ebay as well. Though shipping to Canada is a bitch...


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Re-cabled SA5000.  Made from some kind of 4 conductor mogami cable(provided by my friend) nylon multi-filament cover, switchcraft 4 pin mini xlr and after the y split I actually covered them with the original nylon cover from the SA5000 cable.  Fair amount of heat shrink as well and some hot glue...  The viablue ferrite core thing over the y split was also provided by my friend.  They're kind of heavy but seem to hold my heat shrink over the y splits fairly securely so whatever.

  and another...


----------



## 4L3X

*@ BebopMcJiggy* 
   
  Why did you use a mini-xlr-plug?


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Because we have many short 4pin mini -> balanced or single ended cables.  This way they can easily be used with many amps/sources.  You can see the end of one such cable on the left side of the 2nd picture.


----------



## nosaj03

Very nice!


----------



## rocknrolldoctor

Super Pro Tip :
   
  Silde the nylon braid over the end of a pencil tip and apply heat 
   
  Adds a nice flair to end of the nylon.. It also helps stop it from sliding out of connector or heat shrink tubing..
   
  You can also buy different size wooden dowels at HD or hardware stores and use a pencil sharpener the end to get the exact size round nylon end you want..


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Will have to try this... as all my cables end up covered in Nylon Multi-Filament... lovely stuff!
  
  Quote: 





rocknrolldoctor said:


> Super Pro Tip :
> 
> Silde the nylon braid over the end of a pencil tip and apply heat
> 
> ...


----------



## downsize

Just made up a mess of the world's best digital cables, and the world's best power cable for sources


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote: 





downsize said:


> Just made up a mess of the world's best digital cables, and the world's best power cable for sources


 
  Your cables look nice. And you also have a great sense of humor. Can't wait to see your world's best USB cable!


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





downsize said:


> Just made up a mess of the world's best digital cables, and the world's best power cable for sources


 
  Love your work. Where can one get the white striped sleeving?


----------



## downsize

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Love your work. Where can one get the white striped sleeving?


 

 www.frozencpu.com


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Well, I found some spare Car Audio wire I had lying around... and... the fact that my Audio Only cable for my K702 was 3.5ft long... I decided to make a new one....


----------



## cyberspyder

My latest recable, a pair of vintage Zenith 839-50's:
   

   

   








 Entirely sleeved in nylon, made a new strain relief, put on a pair of modded AKG pads, damped the insides a bit with some blue tak (didn't have dynamat handy). Used my staple: Mogami 2893.
   
  Brendan


----------



## downsize

Thought I might show some pics of my flat foil speaker cables ....  They are the best I have ever heard ... Even better than my pair of Tara Labs The One speaker cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  What is it made of ?   Natural unbleached cotton dielectric, soft teflon damping material, solid silver spades, and a whole lotta love !
BTW, Just what are those lumps under the heat shrink ???


----------



## limpidglitch

That looks excellent Brendan, very clean and simple.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





downsize said:


> BTW, Just what are those lumps under the heat shrink ???


 

 Crossovers, resistors, or ferrite perhaps?


----------



## downsize

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Crossovers, resistors, or ferrite perhaps?


 

 Hint :  It has something to do with impedance regulating.


----------



## nikongod

zip ties?


----------



## FallenAngel

Can't be something crazy like a transformer... right?


----------



## downsize

Quote: 





nikongod said:


> zip ties?


 

 LOL .... Zip ties tighten up the music.... didn't you know that ?


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> That looks excellent Brendan, very clean and simple.


 

 Thanks, it took quite a while to stuff the cable in the casing. Had to enlarge the entry hole, then use some creative thinking on the strain relieve. Planning is everything, I won't lie, I made the mistake of cutting the wires a bit too short and had to extend them.
   
  Brendan


----------



## lozanoa11

Ok so this is pretty bad not gunna lie. The braid is horrible and it barelly fits in the iPod connector. But it sound awesome!


----------



## Hasaudio

Whats homegrownaudio like?


----------



## downsize

Quote: 





hasaudio said:


> Whats homegrownaudio like?


 

 A good company to deal with .... But just an FYI :  NO interconnect needs large ga conductors, or multiple conductors such as braid. It WILL smear the signal to some extent.  A 24 or 26 ga positive run, and negative run is ALL an interconnect needs for wonderful sound.


----------



## Kibble Fat

My Canare L-4E6S interconnect does a fine job at 24 AWG.  It also fits the low profile iPod plug PERFECTLTY with some reaming.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





downsize said:


> A good company to deal with .... But just an FYI :  NO interconnect needs large ga conductors, or multiple conductors such as braid. It WILL smear the signal to some extent.  A 24 or 26 ga positive run, and negative run is ALL an interconnect needs for wonderful sound.


 

 [Reference needed] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  But yeah, interconnects are often a bit over done here, but that's just a bit of the fun, isn't it?


----------



## downsize

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> [Reference needed]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   

 You bet ... All of DIY is just a whole lot of fun to me. Imagine my surprise when I started on my quest to build "the perfect" interconnect. I spent almost 2 years trying different conductors, construction, spacing, braids, twists, etc, etc ... Only to find a single strand of 26ga for positive and negative sounded better than all of the other extremely fancy and complex options for construction LOL.


----------



## limpidglitch

Haha, hope you enjoyed the journey then.
   
  I don't have the exact same problem, as I only make things thinking about aesthetics and/or useability, but in my quest for finding designs that have never been done before, I have often become a little overzealous and ended up with half-finished projects that I simply cannot complete.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Ahhh so my dumb self won an auction on ebay for several thousand feet of stranded silver coated copper wire w/ teflon.  22 ga, I would have gone for 24-26 or something but the price was right (40$ + shipping vs 900+ for a 4000' spool of 24 ga).
   

   
  All one color but whatever, I just use a 3$ continuity tester I got at Lowes to determine which wire is which.  Just kind of braid it up and solder one end all willy nilly and then test the opposite ends to see which is which.  The ends with electrical tape were cut off the end of the pictured cable, the tape was to mark which wire was soldered to which pin.
   
  Another pic of said cable:

   
  Cable is somewhere from 11 to 12' long.  The mini-xlrs are switchcraft TA4FLX or TA4MLX, I couldn't find a vendor for either the male or female black version, (can't remember which,) they were also nearly double the cost and frankly the black or nickel finish makes no difference to me... they both have silver pins if it makes any difference.
   
  Moving along then some crappy little mini-mini cables...  Will probably replace the plugs on the longer one as they are actually made from some extra solid core silver wire I had laying around with some cheap 1$ rean plugs.

   
  and finally... same as the first cable only about 7-8' long and made from solid core silver wire instead of stranded copper coated w/ silver.  Also with one of those heavy via blue ferrite core thingies to help hold the y split together, because what good is a cable if you can't beat someone to death with it?

   
  All cables are covered in a nylon multi filament sleeve secured w/black adhesive heat shrink, after the y-splits they are covered in 1/8" red/black heat shrink and some pet mono filament sleeving, secured by yet more red/black adhesive heat shrink... if that were not obvious from the pictures.  Also used liquid electrical tape and hot glue inside the connectors themselves.


----------



## grokit

Nice job, Mr. McJiggy, what will you do with the thousands of feet you have left?


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

I suppose first I will make different short 4 pin female mini-xlr -> various se & balanced cables to compare them with my other cables for now... to see what I like most or how they might affect the sound if I can even detect such things well enough.  (Entire chain being solid core silver or stranded silver plated copper or whatever... admittedly with the 1 mini-xlr connection.)  I kind of want to do the same thing in all copper also, but I will probably just buy some 4 conductor mogami for that or something.  
   
  Also make some for other headphones maybe.  Then I will still have several thousand feet left for a rainy day I guess...  maybe sell some of it, who knows.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Oh no, some cables made from the same silver plated wire spool, an approximately 18" long TA4FLX -> dual xlr cable and a roughly 8" TA4FLX -> 3.5mm plug.  I am out of 6.3mm plugs at the moment, which will be remedied shortly.  Probably will order a bunch more connectors of various shapes and sizes soon... 
   
  Forgot the picture... might help.


----------



## cyberspyder

One I finished a while back, forgot I had them on my camera. DT880, again, with some Mogami. If you've ever worked on beyers you'll often find that the stock strain reliefs are, well, TINY. I had to fabricate new ones from a mixture of heatshrink, glue and zipties of various forms. Beyerdynamic also does something special...their main cable entry relief is rectangular. Hmmm....I had to find a way to compromise. Since my cables are round, I'd need to enlarge the hole (by drilling/reaming it out) so it'll fit my cable. But that'll still leave a large chunk of the rectangular cutout visible, so I had to take it a step further, and I believe this is the best compromise. Sucks, but hey, what can you do.
   

   

   

   

   

   

   
  Brendan


----------



## cyberspyder

Actually, in hindsight, I should've purchased some rubber grommets at Home Depot (or similar) as that'll mask the rectangular portions. Hindsight is always 20/20...


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Hmmm....I had to find a way to compromise. Since my cables are round, I'd need to enlarge the hole (by drilling/reaming it out) so it'll fit my cable. But that'll still leave a large chunk of the rectangular cutout visible, so I had to take it a step further, and I believe this is the best compromise. Sucks, but hey, what can you do.


 
  I had to figure out something similar.  My solution was 'Epoxy'.


----------



## cyberspyder

Did you repaint the cups? I would've done something similar, if not for the weird beyer dark navy blue shade.


----------



## haloxt

So jealous you guys did it so professionally, I could never do that. My headphones has its hole filled with silicone ear plug that looks like white putty that has to be pushed back in sometimes .


----------



## Francisco




----------



## limpidglitch

^ That's clever, but how?
   
  Rean 5-pin DIN – Switchcraft 1/8'' TRS, 165/46 litz in cotton sleeves:


----------



## Francisco

It's a section of IDE cable, reworked 3,5mm jacks and epoxy-putty.


----------



## eertelppa

*limpidglitch*, may I ask where you got your cotton sleeves at. I was planning on ordering from vt4c but was unsure of what size I would need. Would plan on braiding then sleeving and also sleeving then braiding, so would probably order 50ft of 2 different sizes or something. Depending on shipping I might pick up more at once to avoid making future purchases.
   
  Any suggestions on size of heatshrink guys? Is there a typical go to size for 3:1 (3/8" or 1/2"??)? Thanks for any advice.
   
  Love the recable of the 225s and that small yellow cable you made. I like a ton of these in this thread. Went back like 20 pages haha. Nice job everyone.


----------



## limpidglitch

I found the sleeves in a local textile shop. No more than 3mm inner diameter, after I took out the core.
   
  Concerning heatshrink I say buy a bunch of (three or four) different sizes, from 2-3mm to 1cm should cover most. (haha, pun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Yes, lots and lots of sanding to go with the painting... lol.  As for the different color, I'd probably would've tried to find something close... and just re-painted them completely.
  Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Did you repaint the cups? I would've done something similar, if not for the weird beyer dark navy blue shade.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Yes, lots and lots of sanding to go with the painting... lol.  As for the different color, I'd probably would've tried to find something close... and just re-painted them completely.


 

 Seeing as they weren't mine, better to not go too crazy (haha, pun intended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Will keep this in mind next time. Maybe I'll even get some plastic filler and plug up the hole, then dip the entire thing in some dye.


----------



## downsize

These interconnects are just so much better than anything else I have ever heard. Perfect 3/4" spacing of conductors, which are 23.5 ga UPOCC silver/gold alloy of 97/3 in Teflon ( private vendor ) ...  A dielectric of approx 95% air, and absolutely awesome connectors.
   
  The most open sounding, HUGE staging, fast and transparent cable, with extension in both directions. I can simply find no fault with it in any of the systems I have ever heard it in. Compared to other cables, it just sounds more like live music.
   
  Enjoy the photos :


----------



## Kibble Fat

Quote: 





downsize said:


> These interconnects are just so much better than anything else I have ever heard. Perfect 3/4" spacing of conductors, which are 23.5 ga UPOCC silver/gold alloy of 97/3 in Teflon ( private vendor ) ...  A dielectric of approx 95% air, and absolutely awesome connectors.
> 
> The most open sounding, HUGE staging, fast and transparent cable, with extension in both directions. I can simply find no fault with it in any of the systems I have ever heard it in. Compared to other cables, it just sounds more like live music.


 

 Care to share where you got the silver/gold cable?


----------



## downsize

Quote: 





kibble fat said:


> Care to share where you got the silver/gold cable?


 

 Made to my specs by my cousin, who works R&D for one of the big cable manufacturers.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Re-cabled M50.  (Balanced for no particular reason.)  I made the cable shorter... I intend to use them for travel and such.  No, I don't care if I look like an ass on airplanes.  Don't really know that they needed to be balanced but why not eh?  Made from the same stranded silver plated copper wire spool, this time with flexo pet over the nylon multi-filament.


----------



## eertelppa

That looks nice. Noob question I thought balanced always had two thingys coming out, one for right and one for left. Now I am all kinds of confused.


----------



## momomo6789

Quote: 





eertelppa said:


> That looks nice. Noob question I thought balanced always had two thingys coming out, one for right and one for left. Now I am all kinds of confused.


 

 4 pin xlr L+ L- R+R- instead of G L- L+    G R-R+


----------



## eertelppa

Hi momomo,
   
  Thanks for the reply. In regards to your last statement correct me if I am wrong, please...
   
  balanced -
   
  -4 pin xlr (1 pin for positive left, 1 pin for negative left, 1 pin for positive right, and 1 pin for negative right)
  -?3 pin xlr? (you would need two of them) (1 pin positive left, 1 pin negative left, and 1 g [ground??]) and (1 pin positive right, 1 pin negative right, and 1 g)
   
  Thanks again for your help. Always assumed balanced required two connections coming out, I learn something new everyday.
   
  Austin


----------



## lozanoa11

90 to 90 switchcraft's with Black mogami and clear techflex


----------



## limpidglitch

Why do you cover up that lovely silver body with ugly heat shrink?


----------



## lozanoa11

It was requested that way. Made if for some one. I like the black ones better but they are more expensive.


----------



## markieta

Any tips on soldering the Pailiccs mini?


----------



## spz

hi, i dont't know if it's the right thead but i have UE triplefi 10 earphones and the jack now is broken. i have a 3.5mm neutrik plug but actually i don't know exactly how to solder the cable. any suggestion?


----------



## Kibble Fat

Snip the old plug off with about 1/2" of cable still attached.  Check each wire sticking out of the old plug for continuity with each tip, ring, and sleeve contact (using a multi-meter).  That tells you what color wire goes to which solder tab in the plug.  Does that make sense?
   
  On small cables (such as those for IEMs) it helps to add thickness to the cable with heatshrink in order to make the Neutrik's strain releif clamp work effectively.


----------



## Mediaogre

Here's an excellent resource: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/50729/how-to-make-an-interconnect-step-by-step-with-pics
   
  It's for interconnects, but it will give you a good feel for mini plugs.
  Quote: 





spz said:


> hi, i dont't know if it's the right thead but i have UE triplefi 10 earphones and the jack now is broken. i have a 3.5mm neutrik plug but actually i don't know exactly how to solder the cable. any suggestion?


----------



## jlafrenz

Some very nice cables posted here. Gives me some ideas for a build of my own.


----------



## apatN

My all new coax cable (needed a new one). Blue for all my coax applications but this time with a silver sleeving for a little more bling. 
   



   
  Also made this lod which works with a regular iPod but not with my iTouch. I must have done something wrong with the resistor. To anyone reading this and who has a clue what I did wrong, please enlighten me. I bridged 11 and 15 and soldered a 68kohm resistor from that to pin 21.


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





apatn said:


> Also made this lod which works with a regular iPod but not with my iTouch. I must have done something wrong with the resistor. To anyone reading this and who has a clue what I did wrong, please enlighten me. I bridged 11 and 15 and soldered a 68kohm resistor from that to pin 21.


 

 I make LODs sans the resistor and pin 21 and it works fine with a Touch 3G.. Don't know what that'd do to the sound, though.


----------



## RuiCanela

Ok you need to use this pins:

 Ground
 Ground
 Left
 Right
   
  
  
   
  
  
 Ground bridged with 1,2.
  
   
   
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
    
  This works with Ipod touch 3thr Gn. The resistor is not needed.


----------



## rocknrolldoctor

apatN,
  I would say you miss numbered the pins..
  I use a dry marker and add a dot to pins I want to keep..
   
  Before you close the lod or solder the L&R wires check it on the iPod ..
  If it is switching to speakers out mode the Volume Bar on the touch screen changes and removes the volume slider..


----------



## momomo6789

if you start left to right just pull one skip one pull 3 skip 1 pull 1 skip 1 pull 2 skip one pull 4 bottom row is pull 1 skip one pull rest very simple.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Some AIAIAI TMA-1s I made dual entry for my friend...  He provided the mats, some mogami microphone cable mostly and a ferrite core thingy, because he likes to beat people to death with his headphone cables.  You can see part of the removed internal cabling to the right.

   
  An assortment of some of the goofy little adapter pieces that I have made relatively recently, of varying wire types and construction.


----------



## apatN

Thanks guys for the words. I counted the pins that I left in there and they were 1-4, 11, 15 and 21 so I know I had the right pins when I built it. I'll find out what I did wrong eventually. For now I will stop using this gallery thread for it.


----------



## 32y0

Mini to RCA cable I recently made using: Canare starquad, Viablue mini plug and VLS RCA-plugs.


----------



## .Sup

very, very nice 32


----------



## 32y0

Thanks Sup


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Right angle Schurter to Marinco 10 gauge SPC shielded power cord.
   
   
  The step-by-step process is in this thread


----------



## apatN

Nice!


----------



## .Sup

Made my first interconnect
  (since I keep getting upload errors on this site I will post a link to my flickr acc.)
   
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sups_photos/5030589945/lightbox/
   
  Canare Star Quad L-4E6S
 Neutrik XLR plugs
 ViaBlue RCA plugs
 Cardas silver eutectic solder


----------



## grokit

[size=medium]
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *.Sup*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




​[/size]

   
  Very nice first cable!


----------



## Nightslayer

A question on headphone recabling, when splitting the 4-braid into 2 for the individual left-right earcups, how do you keep the wires twisted? They're extremely liable to unwind and I'm not sure what to do to hold them together.


----------



## apatN

Tape.


----------



## 3602

After much practicing, I finally believe that I have what it takes to show off what I just made yesterday.
  Oh and does anyone know where to get Techflex (online)?
  Mastercraft soldering station - BernzOmatiC electrical solder - generic silver plated copper wire X4 - Neutrik NTP3RC-B 1/8" plug - REAN RCA plug X2 - Techflex jacket - heatshrink
  Fujifilm Finepix S5500 - 4M Fine - F-Normal - A mode - f/2.8 - ISO 400 - Custom WB


----------



## ClemBurmingham

I have to say this is one of my favorite threads.  This and the Post Your Builds Thread always just makes me so anxious to go out, spend all my money, and build everything I can.
  Hopefully one day I have a cable I'm proud enough to post here.


----------



## dfkt

Made a straight cable for the TMA-1. Switchcraft angled plug, Neutrik straight plug, Cordial Professional shielded stereo cable, WBT silver solder, two layers of adhesive heat shrink for strain relief.

 Interestingly, the stock coiled cable of the TMA-1 measures a resistance of 2.2 Ohm, while my cable measures 0.1 Ohm.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Made a straight cable for the TMA-1. Switchcraft angled plug, Neutrik straight plug, Cordial Professional shielded stereo cable, WBT silver solder, two layers of adhesive heat shrink for strain relief.
> 
> Interestingly, the stock coiled cable of the TMA-1 measures a resistance of 2.2 Ohm, while my cable measures 0.1 Ohm.


 

 That sort of resistance isn't uncommon, the HD600 cable measures about the same, but still it usually isn't enough to make the headphones perform suboptimal.
   
  Tiny tip on that hatshrinking. If you apply them in the reverse order, i.e. short to long, the end result will look smoother


----------



## 3602

Where do you guys get these jacketing? I'm running out of Techflex and I can't just wrap the entire cable in headshrink, right?


----------



## dfkt

Thanks for the tip. That does look very nice indeed - not only because of the 'hidden' second layer of heatshrink, but also because it's shorter.
   
  If it was regular heatshrink on my cable I would cut it to size, but since it's adhesive, I guess I would just mess it up some more.


----------



## jageur272

Quote: 





3602 said:


> Where do you guys get these jacketing? I'm running out of Techflex and I can't just wrap the entire cable in headshrink, right?


 


  If you use a relatively thin 2:1 heatshrink, you're good.  3:1 or adhesive lined heatshrinks are much too stiff.
   
  Paracord sheathing is pretty good and shoe string works in a pinch.


----------



## HeadCred

You could almost save time by knitting 16ft feet of bi-wire.


----------



## biscut

what size Techflex are you using?


----------



## 3602

Quote: 





biscut said:


> what size Techflex are you using?


 


  Y'talkin' to me? I'll consider it so.
  I have no idea. This Techflex came with a wrong order: I ordered 0.5 feet of cable, and they gave me 5 feet while charging me the 0.5 feet price. So I cut that extra 4.5 feet off.


----------



## Currawong

While I was checking out the Luxman SQ-N100 in Best Electric, I saw they had a couple of Van Den Hul digital cables going for cheap.  One of them was the triaxial 75 Ohm Professional for about $70.  As I'd picked up some Oyaide BNC plugs elsewhere that really need some fairly thick cable, I took a chance that I could re-terminate the cable with them.  I was more right than I expected!  Van Den Hul plugs use a crimping collet for the signal return and shield. The centre wire is soldered, while the braided return and the shield (or just the return on one end) are bent back over the outer dielectric and the collet crimped on.  The Oyaide plug was the same, but the collet through to the centre pin is one piece, including the dielectric between them.  Thankfully the fit was exactly the same, with only the outer wires being a bit too long.  You can just see behind the right plug a mark where the collet in the VDH plug was crimped at its tightest. You can see from the thickness of the outer section of the VDH plugs just how chunky they are for RCAs. The cable itself is 9mm in diameter IIRC.


----------



## .Sup

Very nice Curra. Do the BNC plugs "screw on" the connector on a DAC?


----------



## drummerdimitri

Here are some ipod/iphone LODs I custom made for some friends...


----------



## AudioNoob

Just finished recabling and restoring a LP Sextett, now for sale along my shanling ph 3000


----------



## migsev

Complete noob here in need of help. Basically my IEMs (Denon C710) need to be recabled. I have someone who knows how to do it but I need to provide him the parts. I want a thin, braided cable but don't know where to start. It'd be a lot better for me if it was pre-made. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Not looking for anything overly high end. I just want to get my IEMs working again.


----------



## limpidglitch

Hope this helps somewhat:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/515097/best-wire-for-iems#post_6965679


----------



## eertelppa

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


>


 

 Curious if there are more pictures of this on this thread or somewhere. I am curious to see your ysplit. I love the look of sleeves for part of the cable then after the split just the wiring...
   
  Thanks
   
  edit: ok I randomly went back like 10 pages and landed on the page with the full picture....searching is helpful Austin, I should have known better. Anyway as always love your cables.
   
  edit2: sorry but is your split just where you end the sleeving and put some heatshrink around the "tip" of the sleeving and just allowed the wires to continue out? or did you actually split the wires. does that question make sense?


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





eertelppa said:


> edit2: sorry but is your split just where you end the sleeving and put some heatshrink around the "tip" of the sleeving and just allowed the wires to continue out? or did you actually split the wires. does that question make sense?


 


  The first there sounds about right, except I terminated it in the same way you would do it on the sheets, halyard and other ropes on a boat, using thread and needle.
  Heatshrink on its own won't create enough tension to keep the sleeve in place, unless you make a big bulky arrangement, which I didn't want.


----------



## eertelppa

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> The first there sounds about right, except I terminated it in the same way you would do it on the sheets, halyard and other ropes on a boat, using thread and needle.
> Heatshrink on its own won't create enough tension to keep the sleeve in place, unless you make a big bulky arrangement, which I didn't want.


 

 Oh wow ok thanks. So you literally just used black thread and tied the end off so to have enough tension? Thanks I like that better than using heatshrink in that case.
   
  I am an eagle scout and remember learning this years ago. I will try something like this but use thread and needle instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Thanks again,
   
  Austin


----------



## limpidglitch

Kool, former scout here too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  What they call a bound whipping (sailmaker's whipping) in that link is what I did, treating each of the four twisted wires as a strand.


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Very nice Curra. Do the BNC plugs "screw on" the connector on a DAC?


 

 They are locking connectors, so essentially yes.  75 Ohm BNC plugs and sockets are required for a proper S/PDIF connection, without which you get unwanted signal reflections along the cable, which can result in audible distortion of the music in high-end gear.


----------



## spz

[size=small]Hi, several months ago i've bought a cable for my UE triplefi 10. accidentally i've broken the 3.5 mm jack so ive replaced it with a neutrik one. but i dont know if i did it correctly. there are 2 pairs of wires in the cable and i've soldered them in the same way of the original plug. i've checked with the multimeter if everithing was ok ad i've discovered that the pins are connected in this way:[/size]
   
  pin1sx +
  pin2sx -
   
  pin1dx -
  pin2dx +
   
  i would expect something like this instead:
   
    
  pin1sx -
  pin2sx +
   
  pin1dx -
  pin2dx +
   
  is it normal?


----------



## migsev

What kind of cable should I be looking at for an IEM recable? I'm browsing through navships' eBay account and I'm confused with 7 or 19 strands. Should I go with 28-30 AWG or is 26 still fine enough for an IEM?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

That just means how many strands of solid core wire are inside the teflon tube. 19 stands will be more flexible that 7 strands.


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





currawong said:


> They are locking connectors, so essentially yes.  75 Ohm BNC plugs and sockets are required for a proper S/PDIF connection, without which you get unwanted signal reflections along the cable, which can result in audible distortion of the music in high-end gear.


 

 yes, but unless proper termination takes place inside the dac and transport its kinda meaningless, I have seen some audgd spdif (assuming you are still using audgd) inputs that are simply connected with a couple of soldered unshielded even untwisted wires inside the dac, this is not even close to 75ohms.
   
  I love the vandenhul stuff for digital though, I have my eye on one of the hybrid nano carbon cables, also trying to source bulk cable, though this is difficult here. I have made some pure stranded carbon BNCs with excellent results, the inherent resistance of carbon is enough to prevent any meaningful amount of reflection. you can buy carbon rope at fibreglassing and RC model making supplies stores; its cheap as chips and works brilliantly for shielding too. it cannot be soldered of course, so crimp connections are needed and you can buy copper crimp rings with terminals for soldering if needed.
   
  love the oyaide BNCs, excellent connectors and cable looks good mate


----------



## Langer

Long time viewer, first time poster.
  Here are some interconnects I made last summer.




































   
  *j


----------



## lozanoa11

Nice clean looking stuff there!


----------



## qusp

the teflon cloth is interesting, may I ask where you got that?


----------



## Langer

Thanks for the comments.
   
  I can't recall the specific source off the top of my head - I've had the spool of it for quite some time now... I do know that it is a milspec sleeving, but the exact milspec number eludes me.
  However you can find teflon sleeving all over the place with a quick google search.
   
  *j


----------



## qusp

yeah but yours looks nice and softish, fine strands, I have some that is just like teflon techflex and of course teflon tubing, but yours looks different and I would love to be able to use something like that as a midle damping layer in place of silk sometimes for designs that suits.


----------



## Langer

I'm sorry, I tried looking it up with no luck. 
  It may have come off ebay.
   
  The only information the spool has to offer is "woven fiber teflon sleeve"
   
  *j


----------



## petrini_bigsmart

Hi,
 Where do you find some iPods conectors like those?
 Thanks!


----------



## apatN

Qables.


----------



## ejs811

Hey there-
  longtime lurker, first time poster.
  Just curios where most people get their cables, sleeves, plugs, heatshrink, and of course those nice y splitters!
   
  Also, I am going to do a wire job with the Canare L-4E6S, I understand its BAD to twist the cables after a Y split, is this true?
  Finally, is there an advantage or disadvantage to using the L-4E6AT over the 4E6S? Its for a pair of headphones....
  thanks!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Here's my first DIY build. Don't laugh too hard  I have a Viablue splitter arriving in the mail sometime next week and I need to redo the heat shrinking on the connectors. Gonna put in some hot glue while I do it. Anyway enough talk.


----------



## .Sup

wow nice angel, nothing to laugh about. The splitter might not look as pro as the ViaBlu one but it sure is more practical than the bulky ones. Did you also paint HD650 black? Parts of it?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  My Senns are actually an HD580 that's on its way to becoming the HD650. I have the drivers ordered and the lower trim piece is on it's way.


----------



## lasraik

My first LOD (or any cable).  I've tried a couple more and keep pulling the pins out of the connector, went on a bad luck streak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I originally had some techflex over the cable but I think I got the order wrong putting it over the cable and it kept sliding around.  I finally ended up cutting it off.  Just received some mogami cable today, so going to give that a try.  Braiding was kind of a pain too lol


----------



## haloxt

I wanted to listen to it ASAP so the braiding is sloppy, please forgive .
   
  Ebay Sonar platinum plated copper power plugs
  5ft of three pairs of 12awg "standard speaker wire" from mcmelectronics.com.
   
  This was about the max awg wires it could take. Never tried platinum so I was expecting the sound to be bad, but it is rather surprising placed in front of my power filter. The power filter has three audio components connected to it. Initial impressions is it has authoritatively quick, pure and clear sound across the frequencies, but might seem too bright, and vocals aren't as deep and expressive compared to audio-gd's power cable.
   
  I have another set of these plugs, but I may not want more sense of clarity/brightness.
   
  edit: Here I used the second set and actually took time to braid , length is over 3 foot long.


----------



## limpidglitch

I will excuse the poor braiding, but using words like 'quick, pure and clean sounding' to describe a power cable I will not let go un-noticed, that's just insulting.


----------



## dfkt

ROFL.


----------



## egotrip

My first D.I.Y. 3.5mm jack to RCA Interconnect
  Nothing spectacular


----------



## Spacehead

Quote: 





egotrip said:


> My first D.I.Y. 3.5mm jack to RCA Interconnect
> Nothing spectacular


 

 We have those same plugs here too! But I think they are too cheap to use!
   
  So here is my Space Shuttle Shielded Headphone Cable with Rean 3.5 mm stereo and that generic 3.5extension plug:


----------



## Kibble Fat

What's the best way to make a durable Y-split?  Y-shaped heatshrink or something else? (please post or PM links if you have them, I'll need this for my next cable)


----------



## atobe

what are you guys using for the wires ? generic wire spools @ the local radio-shackish shops ?


----------



## apatN

Quote: 





kibble fat said:


> What's the best way to make a durable Y-split?  Y-shaped heatshrink or something else? (please post or PM links if you have them, I'll need this for my next cable)


 


  Adhesive lined heat shrink.


----------



## egotrip

Quote: 





spacehead said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   

 As the post stated, this is my first cable, Why waste lots of $$ if i can't get satisied by the result?
  Try, fail, improve.
  I really don't care what you think is cheap. This is my cable, my first, and if I like the result. i will improve my skills if I am satisfied with my result.


----------



## Trysaeder

Twist with or against the natural twist, I forget.
  
  Quote: 





nightslayer said:


> A question on headphone recabling, when splitting the 4-braid into 2 for the individual left-right earcups, how do you keep the wires twisted? They're extremely liable to unwind and I'm not sure what to do to hold them together.


----------



## RuiCanela

Quote: 





egotrip said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  That's it! You're in the way!


----------



## tranhieu

Quote: 





lasraik said:


> My first LOD (or any cable).  I've tried a couple more and keep pulling the pins out of the connector, went on a bad luck streak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I never use heatshrink for the pins, just bend those 3 outward, then before closing the case apply some hot glue on and they will stay like that forever. The 1st lod I made that way still function well till now (nearly 1 year), even though I never treat it the way it should be (aka heavily abused)


----------



## olor1n

Cable porn. I never knew I was that way inclined. Which DIYer should I be speaking to for a custom HD650 cable?


----------



## Vansen

The stock connector went bad on my ER-6i. This is what i replaced it with.


----------



## JiggaD369

So anyone have suggestions for recabling my K240's coming in?


----------



## Kibble Fat

If its your first recable, don't do it to a new pair of headphones


----------



## FallenAngel

Yeah... don't.  They're a total pain in the butt to work with and easy to destroy.
  
  Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> So anyone have suggestions for recabling my K240's coming in?


----------



## dasmb

Emergency recable of my Audio-Technica ATH-ES9Ws -- stepped on the simple, beautiful stock cable and that's all she wrote.  Seemed cheap to me at first, guess I was right.
   
  Cable is Star Quad, terminator's a switchcraft.
   
  Obviously the red cable (the only thing I had on hand) will not stand.  Taking advice and inspiration for:
  1) a Y split solution that doesn't look horrible (thinking of carving something out of a block of maple)
  2) good cable that's much more flexible and thinner (don't really need the  shielding either)
  3) a plug that will play nicer with iPhone cases
   
  Also, is it possible to get cotton weave insulation, such as you'll find on the Porta Pro wires?  I've been throughly impressed by both the look and flexibility of that stuff...over some decent wires with decent plugs, I think I'd have a solution that didn't sacrifice the dignified look of the ATs.


----------



## 3602

I played around with Canare quad-conductor cables (not Star-Quad, at least I don't believe so) and those are actually acceptably thin and quite flexible. Much more so than the Mogami quad-conductor one anyway in both cases (thing has a Gorram _tension string_ inside).
  Also that Y-split is quite good. Use shorter heatshrink maybe.


----------



## apatN

Strip the cable of its outer jacket and cover the conductors in 3/16 nylon sleeving (try ebay seller furryletters). The leads to the cups can be sleeved in 1/8 nylon or some heat shrink. As for the y-split use some adhesive lined heat shrink. For a smaller plug you can try the Neutrik one. Switchcraft also has some nice 1/8 plugs but are pretty expensive for what they are imo. You can try the 1/8 plugs from vintage_audio_lab (ebay): http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270514745546&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_1112wt_905. They are beautiful plugs with a built in strain relief (just use some heat shrink, preferably adhesive lined, so the screws has something to hold onto).


----------



## haloxt

Canare has star quads with very different thicknesses, some have copper braid shielding, others don't. The ones without braid shielding can have pretty good gauge conductors and be very thin and light, but were designed for permanent installation, not flexibility and durability. Still, a good compromise between braid shielded and unsheathed wires  but I personally prefer unsheathed wires for headphones.


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





kibble fat said:


> If its your first recable, don't do it to a new pair of headphones


 

 I have done recabling before so it's not a problem.
    
  Quote:


fallenangel said:


> Yeah... don't.  They're a total pain in the butt to work with and easy to destroy.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 Angel, mind explaining why they're a pain to recable? I have the Sextetts (MP or LP). What PITA steps are there in recabling them?


----------



## RTF

These are my first decent diy cables after lots of projects, so I thought I'd post them.  They are both made with Mogami Neglex 2534 and 1/4in Techflex.


----------



## .Sup

very, very nice RTF


----------



## drew.haynes

Quote: 





rtf said:


> These are my first decent diy cables after lots of projects, so I thought I'd post them.  They are both made with Mogami Neglex 2534 and 1/4in Techflex.


 

 Classy.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> ^ That's clever, but how?
> 
> Rean 5-pin DIN – Switchcraft 1/8'' TRS, 165/46 litz in cotton sleeves:


 

 I just want to say that that cable is absolutely gorgeous, and I'm going to try my best to mimic it when I recable my grados.


----------



## RTF

Thanks fellas


----------



## iLovPieNCake

RTF, what kind of RCA plugs are those and how much do they go for ? I need a couple.
  I also need a female 3.5mm plug is anyone has recommendations.


----------



## RTF

They're Dayton plugs, they come in sets of 4, I got them at Parts Express.
  
  Quote: 





ilovpiencake said:


> RTF, what kind of RCA plugs are those and how much do they go for ? I need a couple.
> I also need a female 3.5mm plug is anyone has recommendations.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> I just want to say that that cable is absolutely gorgeous, and I'm going to try my best to mimic it when I recable my grados.


 


  Why, thank you!
  That's awfully kind, but you wouldn't be mimicking me, but Steve Eddy (q), as mine are basically a replica of his designs.
  They will however be some of the most nimble and delicate headphone cables you can imagine.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I still think I like yours better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  If you still have the cable, would you mind measuring the outer diameter of the cotton? I don't have a car, so I am limited to ordering off the internet.


----------



## JiggaD369

Hey limp,
   
  Where do you get that fine litz wire from??


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  165/46 litz is roughly 22AWG equivalent, so you're looking for a sleeve with an inner diameter of minimum a millimetre, mine were about two, I think.
  
  Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Hey limp,
> 
> Where do you get that fine litz wire from??


 
   
http://1n34a.com/, but as you can see the page is in a state of conversion.
  A quick google search should give you a number of opportunities, but I'm afraid I have no personal experience with any other outlets.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm not quite sure what 165/46 litz is (a google search wasn't really helpful, unless you're talking about old radio wire), hopefully a total diameter of 4mm should work. I might have to delay my cable making until after my next couple diy projects.


----------



## limpidglitch

A litz(endraht) wire is made up of several separately insulated wires twisted or woven together and often held together by a thin filament (silk or polyester, usually) to form one wire with the collected conductivity of the separate strands, but with greatly reduced skin effect, which can cause a severe high frequency roll-off (talking MHz and above here, which is why it is popular among radio builders for making aerials)
   
  165/46 means it is made up of 165 separate strands of 46AWG wire, all, as mentioned, separately insulated. The higher AWG number, the higher frequency a signal traveling through it can have, without experiencing attenuation, and also, more pertinent for our use, the finer the strands, the softer and nimbler the wire will be.


----------



## Badd99

whats the best place to get some [size=small]Flexo PET? Im going to use that over my braid from my jack to my split that leads to the right and left. [/size]


----------



## limpidglitch

Here


----------



## JamesMcProgger

guys, what would be the best place to get very thin 3.5 mm plugs, the kind of plug that fit into iphone-like?


----------



## Badd99

Thanks for the link! What size would I need for a 4 strand braid of 20-22 guage? 
  
  Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> Here


----------



## Badd99

I like moon audio....great plugs and good prices. 
  
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> guys, what would be the best place to get very thin 3.5 mm plugs, the kind of plug that fit into iphone-like?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





badd99 said:


> I like moon audio....great plugs and good prices.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks. Im looking there and havent found, but will look further.
  what i want is the very thin plug that fits the recessed headset jack in ipohnes. like this:
   


 the one in the left (just not white, or with 3 rings) (i dont like bulkies)


----------



## Kibble Fat

Invest in an injection molding machine


----------



## El_Doug

just look up "2.5mm stereo plug" or the like, as opposed to the more standard 3.5mm
  
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## apatN

Use the plug you want and close it up with hot glue. Cut it to your desired shape and use adhesive lined heat shrink to cover it all up.


----------



## Fred_fred2004

I use these with a bit of heat shrink, not perfect but functional
   

   
  cheers
  FRED


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





apatn said:


> Use the plug you want and close it up with hot glue. Cut it to your desired shape and use adhesive lined heat shrink to cover it all up.


 

 that's a veru good idea, , tho i might have problems with it being to delicate without the screw on cover.
   


  Quote: 





fred_fred2004 said:


> I use these with a bit of heat shrink, not perfect but functional
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  thank you Fred, guess i'n gonna go with that. (dunno if im handy enough to solder the tips without the hooks to hold the cables


----------



## apatN

My idea is more sturdy than those small ultrasone plugs...


----------



## dasmb

Try a locking adapter -- these are a little longer than a standard plug and have a little screw mount on the stereo plug side.  You can sand down the threads with a dremel tool and achieve the usability you're looking for without sacrificing much build quality or appearance.  However, this may not be enough to fit the original iPhone.
   
  I've found the your can stretch an iPhone 4 bumper to fit many sane plugs (e.g. not Switchcrafts)
   
  PS: I personally don't like hot glue -- I find it separates really, really easy.  However, you can get the same effect from JB Weld, and that's a bond for LIFE.  Sandable too


----------



## sotodefonk

Looking through the thread, I saw this cables, and just wondering, where do I get those Y split cases? Y tried to find those, but with no luck, I guess Im looking with the wrong name...
   
  Thanks in advance.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





sotodefonk said:


> Looking through the thread, I saw this cables, and just wondering, where do I get those Y split cases? Y tried to find those, but with no luck, I guess Im looking with the wrong name...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 

http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_93&zenid=2e0064c6de243ee3269fbe7bfd06a242


----------



## taylorpoz

Yah what they said ^


----------



## palchiu

Just finish my cable for HD6xx
   
  Not beautiful finish

   
  The Siltechs are heavy cables... but sound nice


----------



## ph33lix

Hey guys, K450 recabled!
  Did it for a friend who got sick of having the stock cable die on him despite taking good care. I can attest to that because for a 3 year old pair of cans, they look pretty darned good and feel solidly built.
  Used the Canare L-2B2AT cable terminated with a REAN connector.


----------



## RTF

Nice job both, palchiu I like the look of the bare wire on the Siltechs, matches the connectors well.


----------



## hoekeat

Hi fred, where did u get these plug?
  
  Quote: 





fred_fred2004 said:


> I use these with a bit of heat shrink, not perfect but functional
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## apatN

You can get them from Qables...


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote: 





palchiu said:


> Just finish my cable for HD6xx
> 
> Not beautiful finish
> 
> ...


 

 Wow! Impressive Senn Cable there Palchiu  What gauge are those Siltech conductors?


----------



## palchiu

Quote: 





highflyin9 said:


> Wow! Impressive Senn Cable there Palchiu  What gauge are those Siltech conductors?


 


  Hi HiGHFLYiN9,
   
  I can't found it's spec, but they're not problem into Cardas's connector.
   
  I think they're 4x20AWG or smaller gauge.(20~22AWG)


----------



## chafingbuttocks

Hi all, some good looking cables throughout this thread! Have trolled back quite some number of pages now and picked up a few ideas. I realise that this isn't really a discussion thread so apologies in advance, but there is a lot of expertise here that i'd like to mine if possible. I'm looking at making a new cable for my JHA16s. I found in another thread a place to get the terminators from, but in terms of the cable, do you guys think this setup will be ok? I have to buy most of my stuff online cause i'm in australia and there seems to be very few local suppliers
terminators for the IEMs
silver cable in a quad braid then split into twisted cable from the Y split
heatshrink the cables to provide a bit of protection (will this make the cables too rigid?)
pailiccs 3.5mm plugor is there any real benefit of going for a viablue?
  cover the entire cable with sleeving (size should be ok?)
   
  any input into how to do the y-split would be appreciated. I saw the qables one, but a 5mm hole is just too big for what i want. was thinking of getting a small amount of plastic tubing and hot gluing the junction inside then adhesive shrink wrap the outside.


----------



## apatN

Good stuff but I would skip the techflex. It will make it more bulky and it will give you microphonics for sure.

 Good find on the silver wire btw! There is not much talk on stranded pure silver wire. Most of it is SPC. I might get some of it for my headphones.
   
  EDIT: a better idea imo would be to twist the four wires together and sleeve it in nylon.


----------



## chafingbuttocks

Thanks for the feedback. The nylon that you're talking about is the solid nylon (like what power and usb cables look like) or a braided one? The only braided cables I can find seem to be of the flexible kind and i really do like the look of it. Will the heat-shrink over the entire cable not reduce microphonics from the braided cable? Otherwise I might look at either having a nude cable or just cover the entire thing in heat shrink if that won't cause any problems with flexibility.


----------



## chafingbuttocks

oh, i see.. that techflex one is polyester. can anyone link me a good / cheap place hat will send to australia for some nylon flexo? i saw they make kevlar one too which is interesting.. anyone have experience with it? does it cause microphonics too?


----------



## apatN

Ebay seller furryletters.


----------



## Kibble Fat

I'm looking for cable similar in size and quality to Canare L-4E5C (23awg mic cable) for my girlfriend.  She prefers purple, but I can't seem to find any sold by the foot.  Is this product line obsolete?


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

According to canares website L-4E5C does not come in the color purple.  In fact I don't think anything but black is standard for the mini 4E5C but you can buy black by the foot here http://www.redco.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=28&cat=Canare+Quad+Microphone+Cable
  also by the foot in multiple colors here http://www.markertek.com/Cables/Bulk-Wire-Cable/Bulk-Audio-Cable/Canare-Corporation-Of-America/L-4E5C-BK.xhtml
   
  You really didn't look very hard at all did you?  I found these by just typing L-4E5C in google.


----------



## Kibble Fat

I was asking about purple, but thanks?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Like I said, it doesn't have to be L-4E5C.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

I suspect it never came in purple so ;O pick again? at least according to canares chart.  The full sized one comes in purple...


----------



## BobSaysHi

Hey guys, I've got a question. This is more of a "what if" than a "I'm going to buy this and try it out".
   
This seller sells Silver wire, but it's not covered with anything. If you use a cotton sheath (or any other type of sheath, really) would it be possible to use this wire as an IC or headphone cable? It says it's 99.999% pure, so it should work, right?
   
  Again, just out of curiosity.


----------



## FallenAngel

I regularly buy bare wire and feed it through Teflon tubing myself.


----------



## chafingbuttocks

do you have a link? i'd rather buy bare wire and use a larger gauge teflon tube (supposed to reduce the dielectric something or other, so the sound is not so bright?)
   
  also thanks for the feedback re: nylon sleeving. Has anyone had any experience with the 1/8 sleeving for IEM cables? its the thinnest available but by my calculations will still be 3mm diameter. I think its the same stuff that null audio uses (here) and I have a pair of their enyo cables for my olf TF10s and i don't really like the look of the sleeving to be honest. it's too thick


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> I regularly buy bare wire and feed it through Teflon tubing myself.


 

 OK, thanks. That should save me some money.


----------



## Yoga Flame

Electrically, I don't see why it wouldn't work, even though that's actually jewellery wire. But I think it'll be too stiff for a headphone cable. You'll want stranded wire instead for that.
  
  Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> This seller sells Silver wire, but it's not covered with anything. If you use a cotton sheath (or any other type of sheath, really) would it be possible to use this wire as an IC or *headphone cable*? It says it's 99.999% pure, so it should work, right?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Again, *just out of curiosity*.



   


  Quote: 





yoga flame said:


> Electrically, I don't see why it wouldn't work, even though that's actually jewellery wire. But I think it'll be too stiff for a headphone cable. You'll want stranded wire instead for that.


 

  I realize this, but that's why I said "Just out of curiosity."
   
  Also, I'll have an addition for this thread pretty soon.


----------



## reedzkee

So I tried to build my first cable today, just a little mini to mini for my ipod.
   
  There is sound, but it goes in and out of the channels, is scratchy, and moving the cable around makes the sound change. I've never heard anything quite like it.
  It was pretty much my first time using a soldering iron, but I made solid connections. I used silver coated copper with teflon shielding for the cable.
   
  Am I missing something ?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





reedzkee said:


> So I tried to build my first cable today, just a little mini to mini for my ipod.
> 
> There is sound, but it goes in and out of the channels, is scratchy, and moving the cable around makes the sound change. I've never heard anything quite like it.
> It was pretty much my first time using a soldering iron, but I made solid connections. I used silver coated copper with teflon shielding for the cable.
> ...


 

 After you soldered the connections, did you cover them in heatshrink to prevent shorting?


----------



## reedzkee

Every single one of the connections needs heatshrink over it ? I tried to do this after the fact but things got messy. I should probably get 3:1 heatshrink as opposed to 2:1 as well. I'll try again.
   
  Edit: Well i got it to sound better but I need smaller heatshrink and larger mini jacks. What a mess. I'm glad i decided to buy the materials locally before making a big purchase online. Destroyed 4 mini jacks trying to get it right.


----------



## calico88

Anyone knows how to braid 8 wire Round ?
  it's not 4 wire double.
   
  I saw a post earlier but no instruction how to do it.
   
  I need instruction how to  do it.
   
  thanks


----------



## grokit

Google is your friend, here's instructions, even a video.


----------



## calico88

I did google of course, what i found is 4 braid Flat, not round.
  and I found 8 braid which is actualy they double and become 4, not 8.
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT6u-uetGNY
  this is actually 4 braid, he double it.
  I need 8.


----------



## reedzkee

Thanks for the help, guys.
   
  I struggled quite a bit at first, but now I feel pretty confident. Here are my first two cables.

  22 awg silver coated copper, teflon shielding. I wish it were a little thinner!
  Radioshack/Fry's connectors. The ones from fry's are awful.
  Heatshrink/Techflex from fry's.


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





calico88 said:


> I did google of course, what i found is 4 braid Flat, not round.
> and I found 8 braid which is actualy they double and become 4, not 8.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT6u-uetGNY
> ...


 
   
  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=8+strand+round+braid
   
  Fourth result, 'Braids.'


----------



## calico88

Logwed,
  thank you ... I prefer to try this Komihimo first,
   
  I just made this out of Wood and Nilon.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





calico88 said:


> Logwed,
> thank you ... I prefer to try this Komihimo first,


 


   What is that thing? How does it work?


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Lazy man's braider :O I think you take alternating opposite pairs and twist them 180 degrees around the middle so they almost switch places.  That looks like a really really loose braid to me though... shouldn't you only really see the ends of your wires near the wood when it is nearly done?


----------



## calico88

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TGzJEgHYlc


----------



## FallenAngel

Very cool cables!  I've experimented with pure gold wiring before, it's fun.   Certainly adds to the bling-bling factor.


----------



## RuiCanela

Gold is not among the best electrical conductors..a expensive waste of time and money, silver is the best natural electrical conductor.
  Read it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_conductor


----------



## .Sup

as far as I know silver can corrode over time while gold cannot? Why are so many connectors gold plated then?


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





.sup said:


> as far as I know silver can corrode over time while gold cannot? Why are so many connectors gold plated then?






   
  That's exactly it, to prevent oxidation. But that has nothing to do with actual conductance. Gold is typically best used as a very thin coating/plating to keep connectors from corrosion. Rhodium combines the best of both properties AFAIK.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Have you ever used an interconnect or cable made with pure 24k gold, if not then you should keep such comments to yourself. I have and IMHO pure gold sounds better then any of the silver or copper wires I have used, there is a reason why the best wires available such as crystal cable and mundorf have a percentage of gold mixed with their wires and solder.


 

 Do not let your woman know the cables you made are made of gold otherwise she will wear it around her neck and you will have to make new ones.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Have you ever used an interconnect or cable made with pure 24k gold, if not then you should keep such comments to yourself. I have and IMHO pure gold sounds better then any of the silver or copper wires I have used, there is a reason why the best wires available such as crystal cable and mundorf have a percentage of gold mixed with their wires and solder.


 

 Pray tell what would that reason be? I am sincerely interested in your answer, especially if you can provide supporting documentation to justify your opinion. Putting in a percentage of gold mixed into a cable does make sense to prevent oxidation, but I can't find anything to support your assertion of superior conductivity of pure gold wire in an audio cable.
   
  It sure does look bling though


----------



## RuiCanela

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  It is not worth to insisting........let him shine!!!


----------



## FallenAngel

Gold is a worse electrical conductor than silver or copper...


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> Gold is a worse electrical conductor than silver or copper...


 

 Guys, stop trying. He's a lost cause.


----------



## .Sup

No one is a lost cause and this isn't a debate. Stop.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





.sup said:


> No one is a lost cause and this isn't a debate. Stop.


 

 Sorry, I just really like derailing threads.


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Sorry, I just really like derailing threads.


----------



## RuiCanela

.....maybe diamond sounded better! Qables as any other manufacturer has to justify the selling  of over price components!


----------



## RuiCanela

Those are good sugestions......to keep your line of though!


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Well diamond does make an excellent heat sink... not that that is cable related.


----------



## samsquanch

I'll be using diamonds as the heat sinks in my B22 build, it will help the highs cut through better.


----------



## samsquanch

Has there been a documented test on copper vs silver vs gold wire for audio, that goes beyond, "this _sounds _better?"  As in, they used a function generator -> wire -> oscilloscope?  If not, then I may someday soon procure some lengths of gold and silver and get to testing...


----------



## RuiCanela

I agree with you!


----------



## dfkt

Lol...


----------



## samsquanch

Parrots:  Would you be willing to sell me enough to make an LOD?  I guess between 10 and 12 inches?  I'd be willing to make a cable and do some a/b testing.  I don't believe that at that length the wire would really make a difference, but I'm willing to eat my words if I'm wrong.
   
  PM me if you're interested.


----------



## c64

Nice headphone cables in here.
   
  I am fed up with one channel going on cables all the time and having to rebuy was looking at maybe making my own what are the do's and don'ts of headphone cables ?
  Anyone know any good resources and or guides ?


----------



## RuiCanela

Quote: 





parrots said:


> ^^ Guess what you are trying to say here is you are not a beliver in cables and that is fair enough but don't go around insulting people who do believe in it please.
> There is a reason why your last post about my Piccolino cables above was deleted by the mod.
> There are people who do believe in cables making a difference so live with it.


 


  Nobody insulted you, you felt insulted by people that don't agree with you!
  My post was delete because I wrote a word that violated forum rules.....RELAX,man!
  Maybe some Bob Marley?


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *RuiCanela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> RELAX,man!
> 
> Maybe some Bob Marley?





   

  Lol, that should do it...


----------



## JamesMcProgger

my first working interconnect
   





   
  nothing fancy but functional.


----------



## .Sup

hehe nice idea James, I digg


----------



## RuiCanela

Really nice James!


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





momomo6789 said:


> 6x30 awg silver wire lod


 

 sorry for altering old post..how did you manage to put the neutrik plug together without the threaded body? is glue gun gonna be enough? i doubt that somehow..


----------



## apatN

That looks like heat shrink.


----------



## Kibble Fat

The 90-degree section of that neutrik plug is split down the middle so I highly doubt for durability's sake that it's held together by the heatshrink alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I need to post up my recent cables sometime soon


----------



## .Sup

looks pretty good, I would probably twist the two cables even more


----------



## Kibble Fat




----------



## grokit

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   
   
  I doubt he'll be replying anytime soon.
   
 momomo6789


----------



## JiggaD369

Hey guys,
   
  Quick question!
   
  I'm refurbishing my Sextetts right now and I've been told that the drivers are sensitive to heat. 
   
  What do you guys do when you solder new cables to drivers? Do you unsolder the older cable completely and solder new wire on the solder tabs? Or do you keep a little bit of the previous wires after trimming the previous wires and solder new wires to the little existing wires so the solder tabs aren't heated?


----------



## .Sup

very nice cables Kibble


----------



## Farnsworth

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Quick question!
> 
> ...


 

 I recabled some Sextetts a while back. The key is to just be quick with the soldering and dont hold the iron on for too long; just enough to let the solder melt. 
  Unsolder the old wire completely, let the drivers cool a bit, tin the ends of the new wires and then solder to the drivers 
   
  Hope this helps.


----------



## JiggaD369

Hmm..that sounds like normal soldering to me. I never exceed 3 seconds on any soldering.


----------



## mlantinen

Here's a recent recable of mine.
   

   
  Here's another one I did last year.


----------



## Farnsworth

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Hmm..that sounds like normal soldering to me. I never exceed 3 seconds on any soldering.


 

 Yes, Exactly.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





mlantinen said:


> Here's a recent recable of mine.


 


  Man that is beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  the cable, the cups, the headband. just wow! if i could do works like that i'd put a shop ad be a pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  excuse my ignorance, which are those?


----------



## alphaphoenix

If you're referring to the headphones, it sure looks like the Denon AH-D2000.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> If you're referring to the headphones, it sure looks like the Denon AH-D2000.


 
   
  I suppose so, he had them in his sign, dont they have originally the brand name on the cups?
   
  man I could totally cheat on my gf with those headphones.


----------



## mlantinen

Quote: 





			
				alphaphoenix said:
			
		

> If you're referring to the headphones, it sure looks like the Denon AH-D2000.


 
   
   
  Yup, these are the Denon D2000's.  I repainted the cups with Rust-Oleum hammered dark bronze.  Super easy.  
   
   
  Quote: 





> Man that is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Thanks!  I appreciate it. 
   
  I also did a full Markl mod and stuck some J-moneys on since the pic.  
   
  I loooove white cabling!


----------



## Kibble Fat

Thanks for the kind words Parrot and Sup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I've been wanting to do a Y-split for a while (each leg stereo), but I'm not sure about the best way to accomplish this with the Canare starquad I have laying around.  Does anyone have an example of such a cable?  I would like to find a metal or plastic housing for the split as I hate the look of heatshrink.


----------



## grokit

Qables carries the plastic ones.


----------



## .Sup

viablue has them too but they seem pretty bulky


----------



## RuiCanela

Quote: 





kibble fat said:


>


 
   
  Who is the manufacturer of that red cable?
   
   
   
  Those are really nice!


----------



## Kibble Fat

All of my cables use Canare L-4E5C starquad and Neutrik mini plugs.  I find that they're very easy to work with, cheap, and look good to boot.  
   
  I used neon red techflex on the cable in the background as it was made for my car and required a bit more durability.  I almost got away without using any heatshrink, but after a few weeks, the techflex pulled out from under the rubber tail on the 90-degree Neutrik mini.  I think I already posted pictures of it in here.
   
  BTW, thanks for the splitter suggestions.  I might just mill something myself.  That's some damn expensive plastic from Qables and the viablue is 40mm long, 20mm in dia.  Gigantic!
   
  <3 DIY


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote:


i_djoel2000 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 but i saw other people have managed to do the same too..
   
  anyone care to share how to do this?


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Super glue or 2 part epoxy around the thread will do the trick.


 

 thanx for the advice! so hot glue gun really will not do the trick?


----------



## .Sup

Ah I just bough a starter hot glue gun kit for 10€. It must work!


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Hot glue might work for a while but an epoxy or some such would be much more durable and could be sanded down to the desired shape


----------



## stevenkelby

Quote: 





parrots said:


> I think this is a little off topic for some but here is a picture a a LOD I just finished making, this is made of Piccolino wire which is made of a silver/ gold Alloy and is said to be the best sounding portable wire you can get and I and many totally agree having *actually used it and listened to it*.
> 
> 
> Here is my DIY Piccolino cable for my customs, I did actually buy it originally as a ready made cable but did not like the 3.5mm jack used and the connectors were also too big so I cut everything off till I was just left with the wire itself and made it again myself.
> ...


 


  Quoting just in case I need this


----------



## qusp

replaced a mini because it was too big ....with a viablue??....


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





parrots said:


> I have always liked the switchcraft jacks but never used them as they are just too long, I need to make a low profile LOD for an amp I have coming and just did not want to use those neutrik right angle jack as they just look ugly to me so I decided to do something about my right angle switchcrafts by shortening them and here are a couple I done next to the full sized jack.
> I will post picture of the LOD once I have made it.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Started to make the low profile LOD but i cut the wire too long, I did not want to shorten then the wire and waste the bit I would have to throw away as it does cost about $5 for each 1cm of this cable so instead I made a right angled mini to mini with the modified switchcraft jack. Here's a picture.


 
   
  you can get the switchcraft much shorter than that with a dremel. the neutrik and oyaide can be made much shorter again. dremel again. with the neutrik, leave the connector all assembled and put it in a vice, dremel through the whole barrel with a cutoff wheel about 3mm from the edge of the thread, throw away the bit you cut off, you are now left with a small ring of barrel that is just the thread, no glue needed. add some epoxy to the solder joints to make it more durable and a small piece of heatshrink for strain relief. make sure to sand the sharp edges first, or it will damage the wire sleeving or insulation when you are threading it over the cable
   
  now to frame some pictures to not show the cable and hopefully stay within the rules. I wonder if they would let me post pics if I made a tutorial to do low profile LODs my way?


----------



## qusp

why dont you tell me what you really think?? better to look 'ugly and cheap' then fall apart and need resoldering regularly (which would require people from all over the world to send them back to me). I use heatshrink for STRAIN RELEIF. unnessecary otherwise. when you make them as small as I do there is nowhere else to put strain relief. there is no clamp, and with the straight barrel there is only 1-2mm of solder tab on all 3 terminals. anyway the switchcraft is the absolute worst mini to use for low profiles, looks good, but there isnt anything low profile about it no matter what you do. I deliberately didnt post pics of the whole cable, you wont see any patched up glued up LOD connectors on mine. but I doubt the pics would get past the MOT guidelines, even to illustrate a point.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





stevenkelby said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You gave me the idea of using the wiki button, hope you don't mind Parrots!
http://www.head-fi.org/wiki/diy-piccolino-cable-soldering-demo
   
  I left the editing open to anybody, please advise if this was a good idea or not, as I was thinking of doing the same for "How to make a Switchcraft plug super short" above, that is super cool as well *Qusp*.


----------



## qusp

well considering you cannot get piccolino really anywhere anymore perhaps not the most useful wiki, but cool all the same as its a fiddly process. AFAIK Stevenkelby and jaben do not even have access to it anymore and parrots must have fluked into it or knows someone at the company who had some left over from the production runs.
   
  and yeah the switchcraft is limited by the signal terminals, so cannot be made super short like the neutriks and oyaide (as in the pics I posted), just shorter than what parrots posted


----------



## grokit

Since there were no stated objections, you get a wiki too *qusp*, I like the wiki button!
   
http://www.head-fi.org/wiki/diy-how-to-make-a-switchcraft-mini-plug-super-short


----------



## qusp

nah no objections here mate  I posted it here, so I have no problem with whoever wants to read it using it. i've leant enough here in the DIY forum so why not


----------



## calico88

this is my 16 braid silver.
  I braid it my self (8 braid) for L and R. with tools I made.
   
  that's ebony wood for the plitter.


----------



## 9pintube

Very Nice cable job, Calico88, care to give wire type???  Silver, copper, or sliver plated cooper???Very nice Jig.....Be Proud big Daddy......Plugs at cans, from manufacture???


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

That's a beautiful setup Calico, nice work!


----------



## Lil' Knight

Somehow I feel something familiar  http://www.homegrownaudio.com/silver_braid.htm
  That solid core cable needs one heck a strength to put on the head.


----------



## Adda

I just love these picture threads and this is certainly one of my favorite ones!
  I finally got my old PowerShot A30 going again so here are the the DIY cables I currently have in use.


----------



## calico88

it's silver 16 braid, the 8 braid split is using the braider tool i made.
  
  Quote: 





9pintube said:


> Very Nice cable job, Calico88, care to give wire type???  Silver, copper, or sliver plated cooper???Very nice Jig.....Be Proud big Daddy......Plugs at cans, from manufacture???


----------



## LeMat

Here is my main interconnect.
  Core is pure silver braided around a coton rope, wrapped with teflon tape, surrounded by braided copper shield and finally very tighlty sleeved with nylon fabric. Sleeve is so tight that the cable is flexible but stay in position once bended...


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Good 'ol Vampire 800Cs


----------



## TopQuark

Custom Gotham GAC-4 and Neutrik for my DA11 and Adam A5X.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Dur you just shorted L- and R- or what?
  Quote: 





parrots said:


> Just finished making my Piccolino wired ibasso balanced to 3.5mm female adapter.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Yeah sorry I just didn't think using that adapter as it was was a good idea, better that you catch it now though than shorting your amps l/r channels.  What I do is terminate my cables in a 4 pin mini xlr and then make short mini xlr to hirose and mini xlr to male 3.5mm adapters.


----------



## JiggaD369

Hey guys.
   
  I have a very stupid question. I apologize.
   
  I'm recabling old headphones but I do not want to overheat the drivers. There are two things I can do.
   
  Either I can take a chance and desolder the old wire and solder new wire on OR I can trim the old wires (about 2" from the drivers) and solder the new wires onto the trimmed old wires (therefore I wouldn't have to touch the drivers' solder tabs with a iron). Would it make a difference in SQ if the latter is utilized?
   
  Sorry I'm not too inclined on wires and it's properties.


----------



## dfkt

Desoldering/resoldering a wire from a driver should take a whole second - no worries about overheating there.


----------



## Adda

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I have a very stupid question. I apologize.
> 
> ...


 

  
  I have replaced the wires on my K240DF drivers twice with no issue, just do it quickly so the heat doesn't spread to the voice coil.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I have a question,
   
  which would be the cons (besides the obvious oversize) of building a interconnect (DAC/PC to amp) with this cable?
   
   
   

   
  I am not even sure if its gonna work, this is an electrical cable
   
  here a hi quality shot:

   
  I know its silly but, could I at least get rid of interferences?
  Would it work?
   
  thanks!


----------



## FallenAngel

Uhm... unshielded power cord as interconnect... you're nuts.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Uhhh it would be huge and unwieldly and good luck fitting those wires inside of your plugs, but you could use 3 coat hangers (insulated from each other) if you really wanted to...


----------



## JamesMcProgger

yeah, the fitting is gonna be hard, and the soldering too. mostly i wanted to try if it would work.

Imagine that yellow hose coming out of my computer and to the amp ... 

And LOL cables in a garden hose! Great idea.


----------



## JiggaD369

Hey guys,
   
  Sorry to bother ya again but got another question on the Sextetts.
   
  I'm recabling mine right now and desoldered the wires but I'm confused about the + and - assignments.
   
  Does anyone know which tab is which?
   
  I think the side with the little "hole" is positive and the side with the "2" on it's side is negative but I could be wrong.


----------



## .Sup

Parrots how do you like the ViaBlue miniplug? I have used it before but find the small holes on the signal connectors too hard to work with. The holes are so small that no wire I have fits and I have to solder it even though this connector series are meant to be solder-free.


----------



## Kibble Fat

lol no hard feeling Parrots.  I'm mostly wondering why you would put ~900 USD into a cable and 400 USD into the headphone.  Give the HE-6 a listen if you ever get a chance


----------



## ardgedee

Quote:


jamesmcprogger said:


> which would be the cons (besides the obvious oversize) of building a interconnect (DAC/PC to amp) with this cable?


 
   
  You might have to put a sandbag on the DAC to keep the weight of the cables from dragging it off the shelf.


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry to bother ya again but got another question on the Sextetts.
> 
> ...


 

 Did you keep track of what colors the various poles had before you desoldered them? Usually, right is red, or any other significant color - black or white is left. Ground can be anything, even straight wire. Either way, even the cheapest multimeter gets you back on track.


----------



## samsquanch

And now for something completely different, pics of cables...
   
  my line outs I use, nothin fancy, 22 gauge hook up wire and neutrik 1/8" connectors we have at our shop.


----------



## JiggaD369

Well the Sextetts are only single entry and I made them dual entry (4 condutor).
   
  So red should be + and white ground?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I dont believe cables can make such an improvement in sound quality as to spend more money on cables than in actual headphones. but to be honest, if i had the money to, i'll be surely building (or trying to) beautiful picollino cables.
  
   
  now for the real subject here:
  Quote: 





samsquanch said:


> And now for something completely different, pics of cables...
> 
> my line outs I use, nothin fancy, 22 gauge hook up wire and neutrik 1/8" connectors we have at our shop.


 


  that is a win.
  i asume you used regular gauge cables, right? but where did you get that covering the cables? is darn good looking imo. is it a braid or plastic?


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> that is a win.
> i asume you used regular gauge cables, right? but where did you get that covering the cables? is darn good looking imo. is it a braid or plastic?


 

 Thanks bud.
   
  I'd guess regular gauge, it's the same gauge used in Belden 9451 (22AWG), which is industry standard for permanent installations, I use it everyday so it's regular enough for me   The jacket is Panduit polyethylene terephthalate braided expandable sleeving, or in generic terms, snakeskin.  the coloring of the jacket black, the colors are just the wires showing threw (red, blue, black).  You should be able to find snakeskin at radio shack, home depot and the likes.


----------



## jude

I just pruned _a lot_ of off-topic posts.  For those of you whose posts were deleted, look at the thread title.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





parrots said:


> It is only the ground terminal that has a hole going through it not left and right, I use this jack all the time and find it really easy to work with as long as you use an easy flowing solder such as mundorf silver/gold. I did waste a good few when I first started using these jacks with some random silver solder but now it just takes a second to solder the wires on.


 
  signal has tiny holes as well. 
   
  http://www.av-outlet.com/images/viablue/t6s-35mm-stereo-D.jpg


----------



## Fitz

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry to bother ya again but got another question on the Sextetts.
> 
> ...


 


  The one with the round indentation is the positive terminal. The 2 has nothing to do with the polarity.


----------



## zlobby

Does anyone know of a place other than cardas to get the sennheiser connectors?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





zlobby said:


> Does anyone know of a place other than cardas to get the sennheiser connectors?


 

http://www.cryo-parts.com/index.php/headphone-connectors/cardas-sennheiser-plug
   
  EDIT: and if anyone knows a cheaper place to get a pair of these, please speak up.


----------



## Yoga Flame

Also http://www.partsconnexion.com/connectors_head_cardas.html


----------



## JiggaD369

Fitz,
   
  Thanks for the clarification!
   
  Yeah I went ahead and soldered the + to the "indentation" side. Thank god I was right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Sorry I meant to use the "2" as a indication of the position of the tabs.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





parrots said:


> My mistake, sorry. I did notice the hole on the right signal before but as it's blocked you can't feed anything through it, I also just had a look at I jack I have here and the hole on the left signal is just so tiny that I have never before noticed it.I always solder all my contacts so never have any use for those holes anyway.Have you tried soldering the Viablue, it's quite easy, I just use a third hand to hold the jack then another to hold the wire down on the contacts and just apply the solder. At first I wasted alot of jacks as I could never get a joint on the left signal but since changing my solder it's alot easier.


 


  no biggie. I have soldered it as well as the Starquad did not fit. Didn't have any issues with it. I used it to reterminate AKG 272 and it makes a very nice and tight fit in any device I plug it.


----------



## Kibble Fat

Quick question:
   
  Has anyone made a USB cable?  No, I'm not interested in improving the sonic qualities of the 1's and 0's entering my DAC; I need to make one that's 5 meters long for a photographer friend.  What plugs have you used?


----------



## FallenAngel

Yes, it's been done (I've built a couple), plugs available at Mouser.  As for a 5m cable, the USB standard isn't designed to work with cables that long - a simple Google search brings this info up.


----------



## Kibble Fat

you mean like this? http://www.usb.org/developers/usbfaq/#cab1
   
  5m is the maximum USB length.  Any longer than that and you'll time out
   
  EDIT: I'm looking at 5m USB cables on Amazon and with free shipping it's not worth building myself.  Oh well!


----------



## drew.haynes

Canare Quad Violet cabling with black techflex.


----------



## .Sup

wow nice drew. Is that transparent heatshrink?


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





drew.haynes said:


> Canare Quad Violet cabling with black techflex.


 

 Are those bare cables in some kind of tubing or shrink tube?
   
  I'd like to share with my today's work
  3,5mm Valab jacks
  15cm of Solid Silver 26AWG
  transparent Techflex


----------



## drew.haynes

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah, those are the two twisted pairs emerging from the canare quad cable, with clear heatshrink around them leading to the sennheiser connectors.
   
  That 3.5 to 3.5 looks great by the way!


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





drew.haynes said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks mate.
  Isn't it too stiff with a heatshrink? My heatshinks always get very hard for example I made a cable (solid silver core btw.) for my customs and used heatshrink as a ear guide. I ended up with a really stiff ear hook. It's comfy though. But I can't bend it easily


----------



## drew.haynes

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Thanks mate.
> Isn't it too stiff with a heatshrink? My heatshinks always gets very hard for example I made a cable (solid silver core btw.) for my customs and used heatshrink as a ear guide. I ended up with a really stiff ear hook. It's comfy though. But I can't bend it easly


 

 I was worried it may be.. but it seemed some other cables looked to be done in heatshrink also, so I tried it.. it's definately not as flexible as if I left them uncovered, but it's really not bad, especially for the short distance (10-12") that it run from the ears to the Y, and I like that I never have to worry about unwinding the twisted pairs if I have the cable disconnected.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Are those bare cables in some kind of tubing or shrink tube?
> 
> I'd like to share with my today's work
> 3,5mm Valab jacks
> ...


 

 that looks refreshing.
  is that this same plug?
  i found it some time ago but i never found out if it had some sort of adapter in the rear or if it was fully open, did you put those black sleeves there?


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> that looks refreshing.
> is that this same plug?
> i found it some time ago but i never found out if it had some sort of adapter in the rear or if it was fully open, did you put those black sleeves there?


 
  Thanks,
  Yes, this is the same plug from Vintage Lab Audio. It's very easy to work with, and has nice shiny gloss. It looks stunning with bare silver wire.
  Because this plug has 6-10mm cable diameter I had to use heatshrinks to thicken the cable. I think it turned out quite well


----------



## apatN

That is my favourite plug by far (though I never tried the expensive Viablue). Great cable!


----------



## piotrus-g

I've never tried Viablue either but I've got one. I'm going to use it when I'll be upgrading my customs cable. This cable will be epic... but I can't tell you more details right now.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

I am not a fan of the 3.5mm viablue.  I haven't even used one myself but my friend got one with a whiplash audio interconnect and we have not been impressed with the build quality (of the viablue connector itself).  The tip at one point completely came out... had it come out inside his phone it probably would have basically broken the 3.5mm plug, or at least it would have been a nightmare to get it out of there.  I've never even seen this happen with my cheaper connectors.  I'm not sure if it is the fault of viablue or whiplash audio to be quite honest.  So anyhow he got a replacement and on this one the barrel cracked.  Maybe he is too rough on his connectors but 2 mechanical failures in 2 3.5 mm plugs in less than a year is enough for me to not want to use them.
   
  I like the oyaides a lot but I wish the barrels were a little shorter maybe (and they were cheaper).


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Yeah I don't know how the heck the barrel split either, he doesn't recall driving over it or something crazy like that or even dropping it.  I haven't had a problem with the viablue products I have used, but they have not included 3.5mm jacks.  I prefer the Oyaide anyhow so it doesn't really matter to me just thought I would put that out there though about his connector barrel splitting and the tip falling off of one (thankfully not into a 3.5mm plug).  It's possible he is just really hard on his plugs but who knows.
   
  Haha maybe it is the real world effects of "cryo-treated".


----------



## zlobby

Quote: 





drew.haynes said:


> Canare Quad Violet cabling with black techflex.


 


  Real nice look.  Waiting for my senn connectors.  How did you handle the Y split?


----------



## catchedge

I think I've found a new hobby for this summer to try out.  I'm just about creaming myself looking at all these cables.
   
  Obviously I won't be able to do the quality of piotrus-g right away or FallenAngel but that's beside the point


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





zlobby said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 hm.. instead of the Canare I have used the Mogami with my HD650 but it is really the same . Concerning the Y-split, actually I have done nothing special except a little piece of heat shrink to cover the shielding..


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





catchedge said:


> I'm just about creaming myself looking at all these cables.


 
  Yeah, I guess this is how it starts, or maybe was how it started with me. It's a great hobby 
  
  Oh, and BTW. don't give up, just make a few connectors as a trial and then you'll make nice cables.


----------



## catchedge

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Yeah, I guess this is how it starts, or maybe was how it started with me. It's a great hobby
> 
> Oh, and BTW. don't give up, just make a few connectors as a trial and then you'll make nice cables.


 


  Yeah I don't plan on leaving this for a while.  It's like woodworking (which I have done a little of).  While you might not know how to exactly build a desk, you can still build the general foundation and then experiment with new things.
   
  The only part that is going to be a major problem at first is that I have very limited knowledge of Electrical Engineering.  While this isn't such a large deal for cables, when it comes to amps and other devices, it's going to have a far larger learning curve.
   
  I hate to say it but most of what is done on here doesn't look like it'd be that difficult to do such as the heatshrink and such.  The only part I actually worry about is the soldering because, well let's face it, I'm not the most crafty person.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





catchedge said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Me too I am not crafty but I do what my heart tells me and when soldering you must have no fear..


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  plus stady hands! Soldering is like gun shooting you have to do it on an exhale


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 yeahhh)))


----------



## catchedge

I understand the general idea of Soldering but hopefully the practice will be about the same...


----------



## JackCan

I want to make cable for my Dacmagic to go to my Naim 5i. I have been hearing that the way to go is using the magics XLRs output to the the naim DIN input for best sound quality.  Is this the right way to do it.


----------



## JackCan

This is cable I made for my I-pod/Total AirHead.


----------



## vixr

where did you get the ipod end?
  
  Quote: 





jackcan said:


> This is cable I made for my I-pod/Total AirHead.


----------



## JackCan

From the Dollar store.
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2063802&id=1217006445&l=39c4585e06


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





jackcan said:


> I want to make cable for my Dacmagic to go to my Naim 5i. I have been hearing that the way to go is using the magics XLRs output to the the naim DIN input for best sound quality.  Is this the right way to do it.


 

 If I am not wrong and this is a normal DIN41524 plug (at the NAIM site - female) the connector plug is consequently male and:
   
  Pin 1: Left out
  Pin 2: Shield
  Pin 3: Left in
  Pin 4: Right out
  Pin 5: Right in
   
  View is from your DACMagic.
   
  To get sure maybe it is helpful to write an email to NAIM directly as well as to Cambridge to get the pin assignment, if it is not in the user manual.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





jackcan said:


> From the Dollar store.
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2063802&id=1217006445&l=39c4585e06


 

 I looked through that album. Good job, dude!


----------



## zlobby

My absolute first DIY cable.  I plan on using it with my sennheisers once the plugs come in the mail. 12' of Blue canare star quad, carbon techflex (what a pain in the ass to put on the cable.  Anyone have tips on this), neutrik plug.  It wasn't without headaches, but I think i did a pretty good job.  Might redo the Y split at some time, but i'm satisfied for now.


----------



## apatN

I can tell you with confidence that you will do that y-split over at some time. Just that piece of heat shrink won't hold the techflex in place. Nice looking cable though!


----------



## JackCan

I know the pin assignment. It,s the shield I,m not 100% sure about. Do I connect it at the DIN or not. Some people just connect the the shield at source. I cant find crap on this. I posted the same thing on the Naim Forum over a day ago and the mediator over there from Naim is %*($@)_JY. Even PFM on the audio and DIY treads has no 100% answer. Will be using this cable to see what it sounds like before I make a real cable. I do believe having 2.1V per phase will sound scary, Also removing those nasty RCAs alone will make a BIG deference in sound quality.


----------



## monoethylene

I found that. Maybe it is helping..You have to click at DIN in the pdf..
   
  http://www.vandenhul.com/userfiles/docs/Audio_and_Video_Cable+Connector_Wiring_Diagrams_for_DIY_purposes.pdf
   
  When I am right you have to connect the shield(following the pdf).
   
  My personal opinion is that you dont have to connect the shield, because it is more logical for me not to connect it.
   
  Following the picture in the document NAIMs ch1 and ch2 is pin 3 and 5 and the opposite pins are 1 and 4 and in the middle is pin 2.


----------



## JackCan

So like this but only connect the shield at the DIN input end.
   
   
  XLR left -> pin 2x to pin 3d...pin 3x to pin 1d...pin 1x to pin 2d <-DIN
 XLR right -> pin 2x to pin 5d...pin 3x to pin 4d... pin 1x to pin 2d <-DIN
http://business.virgin.net/tom.baldwin/XLR3-pinout.gif 
   
http://business.virgin.net/tom.baldwin/XLR3-pinout.gif


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





jackcan said:


> So like this but only connect the shield at the DIN input end.
> 
> 
> XLR right -> pin 2x to pin 3d...pin 3x to pin 1d...pin 1x to pin 2d <-DIN
> XLR left -> pin 2x to pin 5d...pin 3x to pin 4d... pin 1x to pin 2d <-DIN


 
   
  shouldnt it be like that??

 XLR right -> pin 2x to pin 5d...pin 3x to pin 4d...pin 1x to pin 2d <-DIN
 XLR left -> pin 2x to pin 3d...pin 3x to pin 1d... pin 1x to pin 2d <-DIN
   
  I dont want to confuse you but when I look at the pin assignment of the DIN then you have inverted left and right..
   
   
  Concerning the pin assignment of the xlr's I know that this depends by the company. I had also some troubles with the assignment of the PS Audio DLIII because I have read two different assignments..


----------



## JackCan

I cant believe the hard time I,m having getting the right wiring diagram for this.  Is this way, but only connect the shield at the DIN input end.
  XLR left -> pin 2x to pin 3d...pin 3x to pin 1d...pin 1x to pin 2d <-DIN
 XLR right -> pin 2x to pin 5d...pin 3x to pin 4d... pin 1x to pin 2d <-DIN
  http://business.virgin.net/tom.baldwin/XLR3-pinout.gif
http://business.virgin.net/tom.baldwin/XLR3-pinout.gif
  
   So the shield dose not get connected at the source end? I whant to be 100 % sure before the soldering gun goes to work. Not a hard job but a pain in the ass to disorder if wrong. Sucking solder out of dins is not fun. I havent played with XLRs since my Linn LK-1/LK-280 days way back. Naim DINs have to be bang ON. After this experience this will be burnt in my memory bank till I go in the ground. >)


----------



## monoethylene

"So the shield dose not get connected at the source end? "
   
   
  The source is your DacMagic??
   
  The "normal" XLR assignment is:
   
  1 - Ground (Shield)
  2 - "+"
  3 - "-"
   
  Following the pdf, you are right now:
  "XLR left -> pin 2x to pin 3d...pin 3x to pin 1d...pin 1x to pin 2d <-DIN
 XLR right -> pin 2x to pin 5d...pin 3x to pin 4d... pin 1x to pin 2d <-DIN"
   
  Concerning the shield I have read, without proof, that normally the shield (ground) is only connected to the sources' end (in your case the DacMagic). The reason therefore is that possible noise and so on will end "somewhere" and not transported to the e.g. headphones.
   
  My personal opinion and my experience up to now is that I didnt hear any differences with or without shield. I would do following:
   
  If your equipment is grounded in a proper way (Naim and DacMagic) connect the shield to both ends (like in the pdf) because that shouldnt influence the SQ.
   
  But I am sorry not to give you a more technical explanation..


----------



## JackCan

Thanks for that. I'm off to my parts store to get 2 xlrs a 1 din. Will get back to you when its up and running. A big THANK YOU


----------



## candc07

This is my First Cable ever what do you all think?

   
  I used Canare f-12's and jupiter 26awg silver in cotton wire.
  All for my s:flo2 to ibasso d2+ boa.


----------



## apatN

Nice sleeving! Did you use some kind of reflective sleeving under that black? Looks great!


----------



## zlobby

Does anyone have a recommendation for a decent RCA connector that wont cost too much but still be high quality?


----------



## fatcat28037




----------



## JackCan

These from Radio Shack are great and go for 2 for $10. Linn uses the same ones on their Black interconnects.


----------



## Yoga Flame

Here are a couple of short ICs I made:


   
  The plugs are Neutrik NYS373. Cables are from Navships.
   
   
   
  @zlobby, here are some suggestions:
   
  Neutrik NYS373 (~ $2 each)
  It's got good internal strain relief like the typical Neutrik plug. For some reason the external strain relief in the picture below is inaccurate.

   
   
  Neutrik/Rean NYS352G (~ $1.50 each)
  Shiny.

   
  Neutrik NF2C-B/2 (~ $20)
  Never used these myself. But I came across them in the catalog and they look interesting, but not cheap.

   
   
  Quote: 





> *Features & Benefits*
> 
> Makes ground before signal contact and breaks signal before ground
> No more disturbing noise and broken speaker cones
> ...


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





zlobby said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a decent RCA connector that wont cost too much but still be high quality?


 

 Try Paillics or Yarbo from lunashops.com
   
  I used Rhodium plated RCA from Vintage Audio Lab once. Great plugs in decent price AFAIR something around $24/pair


----------



## apatN

The Neutrik ones (with the strain relief) are great plugs too. Cost 1,5$ each or so.


----------



## JackCan

Naim just phoned me and yes I was right in the flirts place ch 1 is + left pin 3, ch 2 is + right pin 5, nc- left pin 1, nc -right pin 4 . The screen is only connected to the output of the XLRs and is not connected to the DIN. Finlay after 2 days success. 
  This is burnt in my head for ever. Active screen at source end.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





jackcan said:


> Naim just phoned me and yes I was right in the flirts place ch 1 is + left pin 3, ch 2 is + right pin 5, nc- left pin 1, nc -right pin 4 . The screen is only connected to the output of the XLRs and is not connected to the DIN. Finlay after 2 days success.
> This is burnt in my head for ever. Active screen at source end.


 


  So my assignment was right concerning that the shield is not connected?
   
  "XLR right -> pin 2x to pin 5d...pin 3x to pin 4d...pin 1x to pin 2d <-DIN
 XLR left -> pin 2x to pin 3d...pin 3x to pin 1d... pin 1x to pin 2d <-DIN"
   
  Nevertheless now I hope it is working


----------



## JackCan

All done and tested. Missing one XLR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But by Friday I will have a balanced DAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heres my cable.
   
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2111879&id=1217006445&l=5985f6c060
   
   This is my time machine. Home made rack and 6 isolated receptacles. Upgrades are soon. Rega P-7 or Sir Sondek. Thanks for your help
  Monoethylene much appreciated.


----------



## monoethylene

nice buddha man   and hopefully it works


----------



## JackCan

Wild assortment of Head Speakers you got their. Senn HD-800, heaven on earth.


----------



## samsquanch

JackCan:  Is that a Thorens table?  If so, which model and how do you like it?


----------



## JackCan

Rega P-3/2000, Exact, Fono MM. Not the best but good enough to follow a tune in time. The Exact is realy good at PRaT. Thinking P-7 big time.


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





jackcan said:


> Rega P-3/2000, Exact, Fono MM. Not the best but good enough to follow a tune in time. The Exact is realy good at PRAT. Thinking P-7 big time.


 

 Ahh ok, looking at it again, it seems I just had thorens on the brain.  Should have known by the color of the deck...


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





highflyin9 said:


> *...as you can see below, I've gotten a little better in 6 years*


 

 What Viablue Y-connectors are those? Link? Thanks (Sorry I'm on wireless)


----------



## .Sup

I just made a cable that makes connection between HM-602 and a balanced amp possible. I'm very happy with the result. 
   

   
  More images here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sups_photos/sets/72157625973964696/


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

That's the SC-2 splitter (http://www.viablue.de/com/splitter_sc2.shtml) and the 6.3 phono plug (http://www.viablue.de/com/phono_plugs_6_3_stereo_t6s.shtml)


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Quote: 





.sup said:


> I just made a cable that makes connection between HM-602 and a balanced amp possible. I'm very happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> More images here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sups_photos/sets/72157625973964696/


 
   
  I'll never understand wanting to plug a single ended source directly into the balanced inputs of an amp without converting said signal to be balanced first.


----------



## Kibble Fat

I was going to ask if the HM-602 was a balanced source, but I guess that answers my question.  Would it even make that much of a difference?


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Well I dunno... I don't think it can help even if it might work?  So basically the 2 negative inputs are shorted to ground so you get what 1 single ended signal as each + line on the output and then an amplified ground as the - outputs or what?  I don't think it's any louder, as you would normally get from a balanced signal.  I'm not really sure how this works to be honest...  I guess it doesn't really hurt that much either.  I would definitely avoid doing the opposite cable (bal -> single ended) and shorting the outputs together...


----------



## .Sup

The only SS amp I have has balanced inputs. And I wanted to connect an MP3 player to it. Also I have made balanced to single ended cables before without any issues using it.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Fair enough but I am certain some balanced amps can burn themselves out if you short the outputs and a loud noise plays.  Common problem with b22s... from just a very quick short while plugging and unplugging trs jacks.  You would almost have to make such a cable to short the balanced outputs.  Some amps obviously don't have this problem.
   
  Might have something to do with the auditor being extremely current limited.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





highflyin9 said:


> That's the SC-2 splitter (http://www.viablue.de/com/splitter_sc2.shtml) and the 6.3 phono plug (http://www.viablue.de/com/phono_plugs_6_3_stereo_t6s.shtml)


 


  Cheers mate.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Here is my first cable, an adapter. It is a 4 pin XLR male to dual 3 pin females. It does the job beautifully. I used Neutrik connectors and OFC shielded four core mic cable. Simple but effective. I found I really love making cables, and I have new respect for those who make them!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is not really as hard as I thought it would be.
   
  I am going to have to take some better pics, but these will do for now.


----------



## FallenAngel

Beautiful upload job


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> Beautiful upload job


 
  Right back atcha!


----------



## JackCan




----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





parrots said:


> My first ever attempt at a HD6XX cable.
> I used pure silver for signal and gold plated silver for ground, both solid core.


 
   
  ummm gold plated silver? Where i can buy this one?


----------



## ccklone

Hey Now,
   
  Here is a Fostex T40 v1 I re-cabled with Cat6 ethernet cable. I went dual entry balanced with this re-cable job (while modding the T40s). I stripped the sheathing off the ethernet cable and had 8 wires (26awg I think) in 4 twisted pairs. I braided the 4 pairs and used white heat shrink from the cups to the yoke. The Y-split is just heat shrink. I used a soldering iron to poke the two entry holes in the cups, removed the female plug on the T40 and filled with epoxy and re-terminated with a Neutrik 4-pin XLR.

 The ethernet wire is stiff and microphonic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe the braid is too tight. It is colorful to say the least, and cheap, less than 5 bucks for 6 feet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . . . . . and it sounds pretty good.
   

   
  --
  Finest kind,
  Chris


----------



## qubyts

Mogami Neglex and Sommercable Galileo with Viablue Minijack
   

   

   

   
  Sorry about the pic quality, i'll get some better ones soon


----------



## TheDarkOne

I am actively combing over this thread, but in the meantime I figured someone could answer my question.
  Is it possible to put techflex and cable pants over rectangular speaker cable, or do you have to use the in wall stuff?
  Has anyone done this?
  Any pictures of what it looks like?
   
  This is the exact wire I have (5.4 mm x 10.8 mm)...
  http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10239&cs_id=1023901&p_id=2789&seq=1&format=2
   
  Which size techflex and pants would you recommend for this wire?
  Thanks.


----------



## apatN

Unfortunately the plug on my pair of RE0s went bad causing the right channel to go AWOL. I installed a Neutrik plug and sleeved the cable in nylon while I was at it. I also removed the metal piece to keep the wires from tangling because I don't ever use it and it looks ugly with the new sleeving.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Nice. The recable must have made the sound softer.


----------



## apatN

It is a big difference, yes. Nylon keeps amazing me. It has such a high damping factor, it's not even funny.


----------



## qusp

indeed love the soft nylon, its the only sleeving I will use on headphone cables, everything else may look nice, but always too microphonic. not much point going for the last 10% with a nice cable then ruining it with a horrible grating noise to back it up.


----------



## .Sup

Hi Parrots very nice guide, you should put it in your sig so its easier to find. And don't mind the hostile replies, their opinion is irrelevant.
   
  kindest regards, Peter


----------



## cyberspyder

Some Grado 225i love:











Some changes compared to my earlier recables, I experimented with a barrel y-spliy (some of you may remember I was quite fond of the 3:1 heatshrink then clamp method), and I have to say it doesn't look too shabby. Although I now know for sure I won't be using Gorilla Glue to pot the inside of the split - it EXPANDS EVERYWHERE (look at the slightly shiny sleeving right above the split)! ( Sticking with epoxy for the future.

For those of you that want to know the materials I used:

-Mogami mini-quad (I love this stuff seriously!)
-Switchcraft mini plug (ditto to the above)
-Neutrik mini plug barrel (sacrificed a $0.66 plug)
-Mylon multifilament/paracord
-Ingenuity 

Regards, Brendan


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Some Grado 225i love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Very nice looking recable, Brendan. Did you use the Neutrik plug barrel in the Y-split and glue everything in, then heatshrink over it?
   
  Also, what is your "3:1 heatshrink then clamp method"? Adhesive heatshrink over the Y-split, heat, then use needle-nose pliers to clamp between the two split parts?


----------



## sooperbaby

Probably THEE most ghetto thing you guys have ever seen.   Forgive the messy desk.  My first LOD...AND IT WORKS!! never felt so proud in my life, haha.  Also, being my first, it was also a personal test to see if I could do it.  Now its time to buy some cleaner parts and do this for real!!  If you guys are wondering, all the parts I used, I stripped from random things I had laying around, for instance, the cables I used came from a phone charger, lol.


----------



## apatN

Clean looking pair of Grados and congrats on your first working LOD!
   
  I too have finished my first working LOD (did it before, but now it works with my iTouch as well ).
   

   

   
  Same recipe I used before. 4x24g solid silver wire, 68kohm resistor, Qables dock, silver reflective sleeving + carbon sleeving over that. My take on a boutique LOD. I think it sounds better than the Fiio LOD I have, too. 
   
  My iPod hasn't looked so professional before with this LOD and my sleeved pair of RE-0s.


----------



## .Sup

Wire nice LOD apatn! I have ordered a pair of those stereo jacks myself. Where do you get the silver wire if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## apatN

Thanks!
   
  The wire was attached to my DT880 when I bought it, but I know it comes from Qables. Those jacks are the nicest I have ever come across and are not too expensive either. They are a big and your wire has to be big enough for the screws to grip onto, though. I like to use adhesive heat shrink for this. It looks great with some heat shrink too, imo. Just a tip. 
  Perhaps Qables isn't the best source for this as I think Qables has some high prices. On Ebay you can get stranded silver wire which will be more flexible.
   
  Hehe, I also ruined some docks, but now I know how to make them properly. I actually had this LOD done and it would disconnect from my iTouch at random.. Couldn't understand, but with a new dock the problem is gone. Perhaps all the desoldering (the previous dock was my test case) and hot glue ruined some of the pins or the inserts. Parrots, use flux when you are soldering pins that are this small. It will make making LODs a LOT easier.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





apatn said:


> Clean looking pair of Grados and congrats on your first working LOD!
> 
> I too have finished my first working LOD (did it before, but now it works with my iTouch as well ).
> 
> ...


 
  Mmm I see Valab jack, nice! great stuff mate!


----------



## apatN

Quote: 





parrots said:


> The solder I use already has flux in it I think, at first I was using differend types of solder and it was hard to get good joints but since I started using mundorf supreme the soldering has got much easier as it flows real good and I get an excellent joint everytime. I do have different brands of flux but never used them.


 

 Yep, that was the reason I never used flux. However, I found out my dad had some so I tried it. Now I can not live without. 
   
  Thanks Piotrus!


----------



## cyberspyder

ikarios said:


> Very nice looking recable, Brendan. Did you use the Neutrik plug barrel in the Y-split and glue everything in, then heatshrink over it?
> 
> Also, what is your "3:1 heatshrink then clamp method"? Adhesive heatshrink over the Y-split, heat, then use needle-nose pliers to clamp between the two split parts?





 
Yes to both of your questions.

Thanks for the comments, and apatN I LOVE those Valab plugs, should be getting a few soon. Sometimes simplistic is much better than complicated. I don't know why so many people prefer the gaudy (IMO) Paillics connector, or the Viablue with printing all over the plug.

Brendan


----------



## apatN

The oily stuff.


----------



## qubyts




----------



## sooperbaby

I cleaned it up a bit, and changed it from a Line Out to Line In, since the audio jack on my iTouch is messed up.  Kinda blew out my ears since I forgot I wouldn't be able to control the volume anymore, lol.  Already invested in some "professional" tools, like the third hand thing and some shrink wrap tubing.  Cannot wait to start doing more DIY projects!  If only I could say the same about my homework...


----------



## sharkz

Cyberspyder quick question. I am looking at taking the same route (Mogami Mini Quad and nylon sheathing) for recabling my Grados. Do you know what size nylon you used on the upper and lower parts? I would be ok if using techflex, but I am not sure what sizes I would be needing when using the nylon because it doesn't expand and contract the same way the Techflex does. Thanks.


----------



## cyberspyder

I used 3/16" nylon multifilament for the Mogami, then some 550 cord/paracord sheathing for the upper portion.

Brendan


----------



## sharkz

Good to know, thanks. Where did you get the paracord sheathing from? I was planning on the 3/16 nylon lower and possibly 1/8 nylon for the upper, but I am not sure what the acutal dimensions of the twisted upper portion would be. I really like the way your cord turned out, essentially what I would be shooting for but with an adhesive shrink tube Y split and 1/4 Neutrik connector.


----------



## ccklone

Hey Now,
   
  I recently re-cabled my Denon AH-D2Ks and re-purposed the oem cable into a mini-to-RCA interconnect >>
   

   
  It is a more manageable cable this short. That Denon cable with any length is a bear to deal with. Mine got all kinked and twisted, it would never lay very well. It must be the way it is constructed.
   
  --
  Finest kind,
  Chris


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





sooperbaby said:


> I cleaned it up a bit, and changed it from a Line Out to Line In, since the audio jack on my iTouch is messed up.  Kinda blew out my ears since I forgot I wouldn't be able to control the volume anymore, lol.  Already invested in some "professional" tools, like the third hand thing and some shrink wrap tubing.  Cannot wait to start doing more DIY projects!  *If only I could say the same about my homework...*


 

 Heh. I can relate...


----------



## qubyts

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Nice but looks really thick. What you using it for?


 
  Recable my MS1000i's  as it is a stationary headphone, i went for maximum signal path and less resistance.


----------



## jonas5

Quote: 





fred_fred2004 said:


> I use these with a bit of heat shrink, not perfect but functional
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Looked through this thread and found a solution to a problem I have with my Fischer FA-003. Where do I find these "bare" connectors whitout casing?


----------



## apatN

Qables.


----------



## jonas5

Thank you very much.


----------



## soviet911

build my first cable useing navship silvercoated copper wire, cords HD650 plugs and local gold plated plug (prefer them to nutric) as well as matching interconnector (right angle nutrik on this one) The wire is some one what stiff but very light, any suggestions on which cable to try next? Something thats soft and lightish?  Thanks .


----------



## Kibble Fat

Any stranded wire will be substantially less stiff.  I haven't re-cabled any headphones, so I'm afraid I can't make any specific suggestions


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote: 





soviet911 said:


> build my first cable useing navship silvercoated copper wire, The wire is some one what stiff


 
  Nothing surprised here and was mentioned many times before.
  Teflon insulation is great for internal wiring in amps but not really perfect for headphones cable.

 For cheap solution, try Mogami 2893.


----------



## FallenAngel

I've used SPC in Teflon TONS of times for headphone recables, most cables actually do use Teflon insulation, it's all a matter of how many strands are in the cable, how thick the insulation is and how hard/stiff the insulation is.
   
  Even from navships, I've received many drastically different wires, even among the 24awg 19-strand variety - at least 3 different types of cable, 1 was incredibly soft and worked great for headphones, another was so stiff, I could barely use it for anything except internal power wiring, a third was decent, but I wouldn't use for headphones, too microphonic.


----------



## akgfan

soviet911: I like that cable. I like cables which look like they are from an iron or other old eqipment.


----------



## lawrywild

Nice!
   
  Pretty much the cable I'm about to build for my MS1i's. Got all the parts incoming. I'm doing
   
  -Mogami 2893
  -Neutrik NP3X-B 1/4"
  -3/16" nylon multifilament and black 550 paracord
  -Qables 5mm black y-split
   
  with a matching ~4m extension cable
   
  -mogami 2893
  -Neutrik NJ3FC6-BAG 1/4" in-line jack socket
  -NP3X-B 1/4"
  -3/16" nylon multifilament
   
  Will be my first cable, should be fun  I have a fair amount of soldering experience (with difficult stuff like SMDs) but not a pro so dunno how it'll go.
   
  I might also make a matching 1/4" -> 3.5mm adapter cable with a switchcraft 3.5mm later
   
  Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Some Grado 225i love:


----------



## qubyts

Just recabled but had an accident with the viablue plug.... it broke in 3 parts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. so i used the original from grado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I know it doesn't belong here but i have to emphasize the usefulness of recabling headphones. As any music lover, I have been listening to pink floyd since i was a kid, and i thought i knew it well inside out, but my oh my i heard details i never would've dreamed were there.....placebo? if it is it works for me


----------



## .Sup

I have successfully completed my third cable. For connecting HE-4 to a speaker amp


----------



## apatN

Extremely cool!


----------



## .Sup

Thank you apatn!
   
  I have used the thickest wire I could find at navships, a 20awg teflon plated copper. 4 stranded pairs and viablue bananas without the rest of the plug to cut down the costs.


----------



## soviet911

Quote: 





akgfan said:


> soviet911: I like that cable. I like cables which look like they are from an iron or other old eqipment.


 

 Thanks. 
   


  Quote: 





lil' knight said:


> Nothing surprised here and was mentioned many times before.
> Teflon insulation is great for internal wiring in amps but not really perfect for headphones cable.
> 
> For cheap solution, try Mogami 2893.


 


  I expected as much, but didnt want to spend much on first cable. I will order some Mogami 2893 and do a rebuild in a near future for now this cable works...or I might ditch it for my old one >.>
  Thanks.


----------



## RuiCanela

My new low profile LOD to use with iPod Touch and Headstage Arrow 12HE.
  Made with Pure Silver 9999 Stranded Wire 29AWG with teflon coating, some white plastic coating, low profile dock and a right angled 3.5mm Neutrik plug.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

That is the lowest profile LOD I have ever seen. Great job! Did you get the silver off of that guy on Ebay?


----------



## RuiCanela

Yes I did, it has a great SQ !


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Thanks! i am going to make some cables out of that or similar stuff soon. I will definitely post pics.


----------



## RuiCanela

I'll post later some photos of this LOD assembly


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





ruicanela said:


> I'll post later some photos of this LOD assembly


 

 I would really like to see that, even though I probably not make an LOD for a while. Thanks you.


----------



## RuiCanela

Some photos of this low profile LOD assembly, nothing much,  I only took three photos.


----------



## RuiCanela

Yes, that's something to keep in mind, but my main goal was to make it resistant to plug/unplug action and I think I did it!
  But thanks for your idea.


----------



## candc07

Just bought these Beyerdynamic dt990 recabled with spc by elwappo99 but they were xlr4 and i did not have an amp that is compatible so i did a rebraid and retermination with a Furutech FP-704.


  This was the before.


----------



## cyberspyder

Some Denons for a friend:











Brendan


----------



## lawrywild

^ How did the sound change? I'm considering doing a 2893 recable to my Denons. Either that or I'm selling them because I'm not too keen on them atm.
   
  Anyway here's the cables I did recently. This was my first venture into making cables, I'm pleased with how they came out. I pretty much copied your Grado sr80 pic-by-pic recable with a different plug and split lol..
   
  MS1i
  Mogami 2893
  Nylon Multifilament
  Qables y-split
  Neutrik NP3X-B 6.3mm
   





   
   
  Matching 4m Mogami 2893 extension w/ locking Neutrik 6.3mm Socket
   

   
  0.25m Mogami 2893 RCA Cables
  Nylon Multifilament
  REAN Plugs


----------



## cyberspyder

As per my friend:



> it's a lot more well rounded than it was before, it had a really tight and defined bass before the recable, now it's got just the right amount of oomph in the low end and even more definition and clarity all around




He tells me he's pleased, so I take his word for it haha.


----------



## olor1n

cyberspyder said:


> Some Denons for a friend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really liking how neat your work looks. I recently had an HD650 cable made by a prominent member who posts here, and I must say the sloppy work on the heatshrink at the Y split and over the plugs, the misalignment of the plugs, as well as the use of a jack not agreed on has been a constant source of annoyance. Visiting this thread and seeing the care some of you put into your work adds salt to the wound


----------



## .Sup

My first RCA>mini cable:


----------



## Amused

Here's an LOD that I assembled last night during the Oscars 
   
  It's the first one that I've made with CryoParts' TWcu wire, and it came out pretty nicely. I was out of sleeving, and didn't know how I wanted to deal with the wires, so I just left them straight/unbraided. The LOD is about as short as can be (without hacking) to still allow my Nano to be strapped down comfortably to the Tomahawk. Overall, I really like the finished product for a very quick project. I have a few others in the works that I'll post later.
   
  Parts:

 Ultra-thin 30-pin connector (unshielded, snap assembly)
 CryoParts TWcu wire
 ViaBlue T6s 3.5 mm plug
 PRP 68K Ohm 0.5 W resistor
 1/8" 2:1 polyolefin heat shrink & Performix liquid electrical tape
 WBT silver solder


----------



## grokit

Hey amused, nice LOD. Cable newbie question here; what purpose does the resistor serve?


----------



## Yoga Flame

The resistor in an LOD lets the iPod know that it is supposed to send audio to the line out pins instead of the headphone out jack.


----------



## grokit

Thanks :tongue_smile:


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





amused said:


> Here's an LOD that I assembled last night during the Oscars
> 
> It's the first one that I've made with CryoParts' TWcu wire, and it came out pretty nicely. I was out of sleeving, and didn't know how I wanted to deal with the wires, so I just left them straight/unbraided. The LOD is about as short as can be (without hacking) to still allow my Nano to be strapped down comfortably to the Tomahawk. Overall, I really like the finished product for a very quick project. I have a few others in the works that I'll post later.
> 
> ...


 

 I like the color match. Very nice.


----------



## Amused

Quote: 





yoga flame said:


> The resistor in an LOD lets the iPod know that it is supposed to send audio to the line out pins instead of the headphone out jack.


 
   
  Thanks for responding to grokit. 
   
  I've read that the resistor may not be necessary anymore for the iPhone 4, but since I had a bunch on hand, I went with the conservative design. I've yet to see a definitive report on the resistor-less design (maybe I haven't searched thoroughly enough), so that was another deciding factor for using one. Otherwise, I would have used the ultra-small 30-pin connector.
  
  Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> I like the color match. Very nice.


 
   
  Thanks! ...but that ViaBlue plug looks good with just about anything


----------



## grokit

>


----------



## cyberspyder

Yikes that is ballsy, I wouldn't be surprised if the lugs broke right off. Anyhow, good effort!


----------



## cyberspyder

I agree on the solid par, Switchcraft's have never gave me trouble and took everything I threw at them with ease.


----------



## blackmoly

hello guys,
   
   just want to share some of my diy IC's, re cables etc:
   
  re-braid my tf10's lune cable with engrave on the Y slider, replaced with pailics plug stuffed with silicone sealant
   

   
  mock up LOD with angled neutrik plug
   

   
  modified fiio L3
   

   
  assorted IC's
   

   
  twin esw10
   

   
  sr60 and ms1
   

   
  koss porta pro
   

   
  will add some more later


----------



## castlevania32

just a quick question guys : is there a specific sense in connecting the cable pins to your iems ? I have westone es cable, so there is one side of the connector with a blue/red dot. (to a reshelled TF10 flat socket)


----------



## BobSaysHi

All heatshrink I've used on cables has made them too stiff to use. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## AVU

Quote:
   


parrots said:


> Here is the ultimate low profile switchcraft jack that I modded, the first picture shows a longer version and the second shows shows the jack next to the modded neutrik right angle jack that some use.


 
   
  Parrots and Blackmoly, those are AWESOME. 
   
   

   
   
  Here's a p.o.s. one that I did.  I don't have the time or skill for your kind of work, but I like it a lot anyway 
   
   
  iPhone 4 w/ no case is so super thin, but nothing will stick to it 
   
  so this is the iPhone 4 - deconstructed iBasso T3d, high count silver wire LOD shielded then formed in some kind of sculpt-metal substance into solid form that holds the amp to the phone by itself.  Clear tape over board to protect circuitry.

  
   

   

   
  Yes, it looks a little precarious, but it's worked great for the last 3 weeks.  I originally had the T3 mounted with velcro to a thin case, but even that was too thick for my front jacket pocket, where I like to keep it.  Even the T3 rubber banded without the velcro or case was too thick.  So this was a last ditch effort, I got the T3 down to something insane, like 4mm, and now the whole thing slides very comfortably into this thin front pocket and is easily accessed and protected from thieves and scoundrels   I can even change the volume without taking it out, since the digital rocker is on the side.


----------



## cyberspyder

For UE universals, I've read in the past (and tried) that an out of phase setup was preferable, time to test polarity with a DMM me thinks.


----------



## piotrus-g

*@blackmoly* curious what kind of sleeves did you use on these ESW9 and MS1, arent those too stiff?


----------



## castlevania32

Quote: 





parrots said:


> @castlevania32 The red/blue dots should face upward when wearing them with customs so I'm not too sure how it works with the TF10, you can check with a multimeter on the stock cable to see which pins are signal and which are ground the do the dame with the ES cables so you can work out how to put them in but as far as I know, it does not really matter how it is done.
> 
> EDIT: just saw it's reshelled TF10 you have so you just have the dots facing up


 

 thank you


----------



## .Sup

My first headphone recable!
  HD555:
   
   

   

   

   

   
  4x20AWG wire
  and a zip tie holding the cable in place 
   
  I had an aftermarket cable before but it was heavy and very stiff.
   
  it was very hard to solder the cables to the tiny pins but I actually did better than expected- I thought when I would solder one cable and start soldering the other, the first would de-solder itself because of the heat since the pins are so close to each other. And I only have a really thick Weller iron


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





.sup said:


> 4x20AWG wire
> and a zip tie holding the cable in place


 
  That's the most brilliant idea ever! Thanks a million!


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> That's the most brilliant idea ever! Thanks a million!


 


  You're welcome. I bought the mini jack plug I after I saw your mini>mini so I guess we are even


----------



## chrislangley4253

Might not be the best place to ask, but any advice on what to recable my modified PortaPro's with? I'm not sure what to buy or where to buy the materials


----------



## .Sup

nice Parrots, I especially like the IEM cable, it looks very pro


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Heres a pure silver cable i made for my custom IEM's.


 

 Ok... Why there's only one wire per channel?! And second, where did you get those custom socket pins?!
  BTW. Very aesthetic work
   
  I'd also like to know how did you make that copper shielding - amazing stuff.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Thanks, I need to change the internal wires on the 595 when I get a chance, did you change them on yours?


 


  no I haven't, thought about doing it but I don't have a soldering iron with thin enough tip for the job as the joints have to be very small. But if I do decide I will probably make it dual entry and connect the cable directly to the driver.


----------



## Saintkeat

Hey guys, my first cable be nice!
   
  its a 2 mono 1 stereo mini jacks, quad braided canare 4E5C. In preparation for the detachable grado mod.
   


   
  does it look alright?


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





> does it look alright?


 
  Pro-like
   
  I must admit. Some of you just inspire me to work.


----------



## BobSaysHi

beautiful.
   
  What size techflex did you use? I just ordered some, but I think I ordered a size too small. I'm also planning on doing a detachable mod, but it'll have to wait until I'm almost done modding and ready to settle down.


----------



## blackmoly

My DIY HE6 cable:


----------



## .Sup

very nice moly. Did you twist the cable or braid it and what kind of wires are those?


----------



## Saintkeat

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> beautiful.
> 
> What size techflex did you use? I just ordered some, but I think I ordered a size too small. I'm also planning on doing a detachable mod, but it'll have to wait until I'm almost done modding and ready to settle down.


 


  thanks for the kind words guys.... i didn't use techflex.. i don't have a distributor in my country for it.. i bought this nylon sleeving that is very similar to it.. used the smallest size available.. not sure what that is.. i tried fitting it over the left and right channels but it was too big! lol!
   
  one thing i realised about that sleeving though, i bought 2 metres and to make a 1.2 meter cable i had to use 1.5 meters of the sleeving.. in the future i'll just buy a lot more of the sleeving since it isn't that predictable...


----------



## FCP50

Excellent looking cable blackmoly. What kind / size of wire are you using?


----------



## fonebone

Super nice stuff blackmoly!! Very Neat and sexy.
   
  Here's some of my stuff.


----------



## samsquanch

blackmoly, are those rf connectors?


----------



## xtcriott

I have been so anxious to post up some cable photos. I finally got around to recabling my AKG K81 DJ's this afternoon. My first recable. They came out nice on the eyes, but I know what I need to work on for the next one. Audiowise, they sound a whole bunch better than the stock cables, wider soundstage, mids and highs came more forward, and the bass still kicks. Any opinions/suggestions welcome.









Sorry about the blurry second picture, my camera skills are pretty non existant 
In case you can't see it, my cables going into the cups are slightly smaller than the hole on the cups. On the inside they are glued down with some all purpose cement because my glue gun decided it didn't want to make me hot glue.


----------



## semaniaci

i need a piece of advice. I´m planning to build a diymod LOD myself, but there is one problem. i want to use  this silver wire. The outer thickness is 2mm so it means i need  mini plug w/ at least  8mm diameter. Viablue mini is a bit expensive, i´d rather buy sth cheaper. Or another possibility is that i would solder just one wire as a ground. I´m not sure what´s better solution.
   
  http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=503


----------



## monoethylene

May I ask why do you want to use 2 wires as the ground??


----------



## semaniaci

So as i can understand from your answer, it is no needed. Thank´s a lot. it was made this way somewhere here on head-fi


----------



## monoethylene

There shouldnt be a logical answer to use more than one wire for the ground in this case.. If you are interested, maybe this will help you:
   
http://www.vandenhul.com/userfiles/docs/Audio_and_Video_Cable+Connector_Wiring_Diagrams_for_DIY_purposes.pdf


----------



## Saintkeat

Hey guys I really need some help! I just bought 10m of 24awg silver plated copper, and my friend was being very non specific about it being a bad purchase. Could some of you give me an idea of the sonic qualities of silver plated copper? I'm just looking for general sound characteristics before I start on my next project. Thanks!


----------



## eleventeen

saintkeat said:


> does it look alright?




I'd be very happy if a cable I made came out that nice. So I'd say: yes, looks great.


----------



## semaniaci

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> There shouldnt be a logical answer to use more than one wire for the ground in this case.. If you are interested, maybe this will help you:


 


> http://www.vandenhul.com/userfiles/docs/Audio_and_Video_Cable+Connector_Wiring_Diagrams_for_DIY_purposes.pdf


 


  thank you
   
  ----------
  Would be someone be so kind and post some pics of opened imod lod and which pinouts i need to leave?


----------



## Saintkeat

god i just had an awful time making this cable today, burnt my fingers when i accidentally held the hot iron rod with my 2 fingers like a pen. i could smell yummy meat sizzling, took me 3 secs to realise they were my fingers..
   

   
  anyways 2.5mm to 3.5mm triple braid 20 awg copper. its a present to my "in-laws", he uses bose =/


----------



## RuiCanela

Saintkeat ....consider it as part of the growth process....


----------



## Saintkeat

ahahaha yes yes..
   
  extremely absent minded of me anyways.. was trying to make the cable under an hour... shouldn't rush a job...
   
  anyways anyone who can help, please answer my question above?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> ahahaha yes yes..
> 
> extremely absent minded of me anyways.. was trying to make the cable under an hour... shouldn't rush a job...
> 
> anyways anyone who can help, please answer my question above?


 

 Cables don't "sound like" anything. (waits for the cable supporters to come out)
   
  Nice job on the cables, btw. I have dropped a soldering iron and caught it in midair and burned my fingers_ really _bad.


----------



## xtcriott

bobsayshi said:


> I have dropped a soldering iron and caught it in midair and burned my fingers_ really _bad.




My cramped apartment forces me to work while my cat runs around. Trying to juggle cat and soldering iron is not easy.


----------



## PandasRpro

Where does one find good 3.5mm plugs?


----------



## Amused

Quote: 





pandasrpro said:


> Where does one find good 3.5mm plugs?


 
   
  Some of the site sponsors carry phone plugs, ranging from high-end Oyaide and ViaBlue to the lower end Neutrik and Canare. Otherwise, a search for 'diy 3.5 mm phone plug' will throw you a ton of resources. If you shop around, you can find the Switchcraft 35HD Series plugs for a reasonable price.


----------



## RuiCanela

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Cables don't "sound like" anything. (waits for the cable supporters to come out)
> 
> Nice job on the cables, btw. I have dropped a soldering iron and caught it in midair and burned my fingers_ really _bad.


 

 I did that too...then drop it again!!!


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





ruicanela said:


> I did that too...then drop it again!!!


 

 yeah, I still ended up burning a hole in the carpet.


----------



## Saintkeat

hahahhaa... i've imagined snagging the cable on the edge of the table or by my foot and sending the hot soldering iron into my eye... i've got a rather morbid imagination =/
   
  anyone here who has made iem cables with westone, jh, style pins/connectors, please tell me where i could purchase some online?


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> hahahhaa... i've imagined snagging the cable on the edge of the table or by my foot and sending the hot soldering iron into my eye... i've got a rather morbid imagination =/


 
   
  A good reminder of why safety glasses are a must when soldering


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





grokit said:


> A good reminder of why safety glasses are a must when soldering


 

 I've had burning flux burn several of my eyelashes off before. Not fun. I now wear safety glasses like half the time.


----------



## RuiCanela

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> hahahhaa... i've imagined snagging the cable on the edge of the table or by my foot and sending the hot soldering iron into my eye... i've got a rather morbid imagination =/
> 
> anyone here who has made iem cables with westone, jh, style pins/connectors, please tell me where i could purchase some online?


 
  I bought pins to make a UE TF10 cable from www.discovery-global.com in Hong Kong, contact via email MR. Derek Hang. I this this pins fit westone..


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Just posted a DIY LOD video guide here if anyone wants to watch it.


 

 If it's the link in your sig, it's not working correctly.


----------



## oohms

Just some small diameter speaker cable which i braided, for an upcoming ortho project


----------



## apatN

Nice! What drivers are those?


----------



## gurubhai

looks like SFI drivers to me.


----------



## zibra

Hi!
  Im thinking about recabling my beyers dt880pro. I wanted to give a try to jenalabs wire but found it would be too much money total. Then I found such offer on ebay:
   
http://cgi.ebay.pl/Double-Helix-Nucleotide-Stranded-OCC-Copper-Wire-/250782126516?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&
   
  Anyone tried cable from that seller?
  Lets say I want to change it only to one earcup as standard. Not symetric. Is it worth in your opinion?
  My second question: what do you think of making shorter cable (lets say 1m and connect it to extension cable, noit directly to headamp. Does that affect negative on sound and I shouldnt bother to replace stock cable? Does that make sense only if I recable it directly to headamp connection?


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote: 





zibra said:


> Hi!
> Im thinking about recabling my beyers dt880pro. I wanted to give a try to jenalabs wire but found it would be too much money total. Then I found such offer on ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.pl/Double-Helix-Nucleotide-Stranded-OCC-Copper-Wire-/250782126516?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&
> ...


----------



## limpidglitch

Try.
  And if you can reliably detect any diiferences I'll give you a cookie.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> Try.
> And if you can reliably detect any diiferences I'll give you a cookie.


 

 I'll double his offer to two cookies.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Sorry, now fixed.


 

 Great job, man.


----------



## grokit

I have bought a few pre-made headphone cables from double helix over the years, they are a reliable seller and they have their own website as well. Quality products and quick shipping.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I have bought a few pre-made headphone cables from double helix over the years, they are a reliable seller and they have their own website as well. Quality products and quick shipping.


 


  More important would be if there is an improvement in the sound??


----------



## zibra

thats why Im asking. Nice looking headphones are also important instead ofg that black thick spiral cable No hurry Im just curious. Those who hear changes due to other cable could also answer abour using shorter cable plugged to extension cable. Anyone tried such thing?


----------



## monoethylene

If you really want to change your cable take some cable from Mogami for example and try it. It is cheap and of good technical quality. Concerning a non symmetrical one you have to take into account the improvement of phase shifting due to the longer way your music takes overhead    .
   
  In fact there will be no change in the sound either two sided or one sided connected. Otherwise there will be an effect due to the unbalanced weight when only onesided.
   
  Concerning the extension, my opinion is that you also wont hear any differences if the mechanical connection is good.
   
  btw: what do you want with a cable of 1m only??


----------



## zibra

to reduce costs if buying something like jena ultra wire with braiding for example. But Im not cable maniac and not sure if there are some differences. thats why Im asking if that could be sound improvement or its mainly for "good looking" headphones. I personally like that look of braided, helix cables.


----------



## monoethylene

I am really not sure of any sound improvements because I have never tested it. Some people say yes others say no. My personal opinion is that there is nothing to justify the money.
  I am very pleased with patch/ microphonecable. When your are liking to braid you can also get some wire from homegrown audio. But to be honest only one meter braided and the rest as a normal extension seems not to be logical IMO. Nevertheless it is your turn and if you like it, than do it .


----------



## zibra

I think youre right about that idea of 1m cable and extension. Dont know if "good on paper" cable can do anything. At least it looks more estetic for me. Right now I focus on building tube DAC but any ideas of improving sound and look are in my mind Maybe Ill try with cheaper copper in future.


----------



## Farnsworth

Quote: 





zibra said:


> Hi!
> Im thinking about recabling my beyers dt880pro. I wanted to give a try to jenalabs wire but found it would be too much money total. Then I found such offer on ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.pl/Double-Helix-Nucleotide-Stranded-OCC-Copper-Wire-/250782126516?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&
> ...


 
   
  I've used their Nucleotide wire before and it is by far my favorite wire i have used, Its extremely flexible, easy to work with, has little to none microphonics and looks great. The only thing that has kept me away from using it again is the price. But if you have the money its worth a try.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> Hey guys, my first cable be nice!
> 
> its a 2 mono 1 stereo mini jacks, quad braided canare 4E5C. In preparation for the detachable grado mod.
> 
> ...


 


  kudos! wish my first cables look like that.
  which pulgs are those?


  Quote: 





xtcriott said:


>


 
  xtcriott, which cable is that?
   


  Quote: 





.sup said:


> My first headphone recable!
> HD555:


 
   
  the Vintage Audio Lab plug, must be the best looking plug ever. i have 4 of those comming.


----------



## xtcriott

Mogami w2983 with Techflex nylon covering, Switchcraft connector 



jamesmcprogger said:


> xtcriott, which cable is that?


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> More important would be if there is an improvement in the sound??






   
  For myself yes, but for 3 out of 4 of them I was also going from SE to balanced at the same time and noticed more difference then.


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





zibra said:


> Hi!
> Im thinking about recabling my beyers dt880pro. I wanted to give a try to jenalabs wire but found it would be too much money total. Then I found such offer on ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.pl/Double-Helix-Nucleotide-Stranded-OCC-Copper-Wire-/250782126516?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&
> ...


 

  
  Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> Try.
> And if you can reliably detect any diiferences I'll give you a cookie.


 

  
  Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> I'll double his offer to two cookies.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> I have bought a few pre-made headphone cables from double helix over the years, they are a reliable seller and they have their own website as well. Quality products and quick shipping.


 
   
  Quote: 





farnsworth said:


> I've used their Nucleotide wire before and it is by far my favorite wire i have used, Its extremely flexible, easy to work with, has little to none microphonics and looks great. The only thing that has kept me away from using it again is the price. But if you have the money its worth a try.


 


  If anyone here can match the care and craftsmanship that seemingly go into these DHC cables, using the same components, for less than the asking price, I'll give them free reign to raid my PayPal account. I've been burnt by a prominent DIYer here and can almost justify the added expense of these boutique cables for the peace of mind.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

I've got DoubleHelixCable's Nucleotide 24awg UP-OCC copper wire in my ATH-ESW9A, rewired by Pete of DoubleHelixCables and it sounds much nicer than the stock cable. I've also had that cable in some other rewired phones and can say I like it.


----------



## Thatch

I've been out of DIY for a while and what would you call oxygen free continious cast copper wire if it is only a single strand of magnet wire? What about continiuosly extruded like the Western Electric stuff with the paper cover called Celonese from days gone past when they twisted a pair of different guage for speaker cable, got some off a WE speaker used for a projector by the military of all things. Celonese is the of all things. It looks like it could be silk or something but it is paper. I have spools of wire and the Vampire magnet wire makes good interconnects, I have made speaker cables out of the WE stuff, all these using a braid called a Litz, which for speaker cables you supposedly don't want to use them on SS gear because of capacitance. Could be fairy tales for all I know. Both wires sound good in the right place, like for point to point under the chassis I would use the Vampire for signal wire while the WE in the PS, just because it seems the right way to do things. Braiding is fine as long as it doesn't add or take away anything you don't want or do. But hey, I don't think skin effect is everything or we could use plated steel, so I think for plugs gold over copper ought to be better than gold over brass because there is tin mixed into the copper, but then what about the tin in solder,(?) or do you like silver, only how pure, what kind of solder, silver plugs,(?) but maybe gold plated so there is no oxidizing but supposedly that isn't as bad with silver but is death by signal loss for copper, unless you tin it, am I going crazy or is the world of audio gone mad?
  I noticed that we are not allowed to use bad words in any posts. Is there a list of these bad words posted somewhere so that we can know for sure, are they the 7 words that George Carlin told us about something like 40 years ago? Do we use our own judgement, can we type words that truly mean exactly what the supposedly bad word means only it isn't exactly the bad word? Did the flames roar so hot in this place that we are to be treated like 5th graders when it comes to language. What about the names of some of the female characters in the James Bond movies? Double meanings?WEll, Trump is about to be roasted, unfortunatly it isn't past midnight and some of the words will be bleeped out, some of the words are from old English and have meant the same thing for about a thousand years and are in the Oxford Dictionary of the English Language. Maybe we should write a letter to the editor. The English speaking English the same way for so long, not on this board they don't. Talley Ho!
                                                 Thatch


----------



## juntom10

MY FIRST DIY CABLE


----------



## roadcykler

Is there a tip or easy method to get the Techflex started on to a cable? It's almost like you need 3 hands. I've only used it once and had a heck of a time getting it open enough to go over the end of the cable without it fraying and I'm making a power cord so I hope to have an easier time. Thanks.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





grokit said:


> For myself yes, but for 3 out of 4 of them I was also going from SE to balanced at the same time and noticed more difference then.


 


  The difference between SE to balanced is right but I hope the the balanced ground of the Concerto will catch this


----------



## Kibble Fat

Quote: 





roadcykler said:


> Is there a tip or easy method to get the Techflex started on to a cable? It's almost like you need 3 hands. I've only used it once and had a heck of a time getting it open enough to go over the end of the cable without it fraying and I'm making a power cord so I hope to have an easier time. Thanks.





   
  What I've done is cut techflex with a heated (see held over the stove) razor blade.  This served two purposes: to cut the techflex to an appropriate length and also melt adjacent strands together to minimize--if not eliminate--its tendency to fray.  Give this a try on some scrap lengths.  I think you'll find this works very well.  From here you just need to "inch-worm" it onto your cable of choice.  
   
  The process will become much more enjoyable, PLUS you get to play with fire! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  EDIT:  oh yeah, be sure to hold the razor blade with pliers lol


----------



## Saintkeat

thanks james! they're just some standard neutrik mono mini plugs. nothing fancy. to be honest if someone could show me some really nice quality mono mini plugs i'm in.
   
  now heres my 2 cents on the double helix cable. i have them in an LOD with what looks like a switchcraft mini plug. and its nice.. pretty decent sounding, a little warm and bassy. have what you will... i think they're decent cables nonetheless..


----------



## zibra

Lets say I would like to recable my beyers, at least from esthetic point of wiev Can I buy something like this:
   
  http://cgi.ebay.pl/25-ft-length-26-AWG-OFHC-Copper-wire-with-FEP-Teflon-/160557904194?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2561ff3142
   
  and braid 3 wires for one earcup? Thats it?
  If I would like to make balanced headphones then what do I have to do technically? How many wires yo use, how to ceonnect it together to plug etc?


----------



## apatN

3 wires for unbalanced, 4 for balanced operation. Of course you will need different connectors for balanced.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *zibra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and braid 3 wires for one earcup? Thats it?


 

 Why 3???????


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Why 3???????


 


  because that is speaker cable(?) is one wire only. kinda like this:

   
   
  and idk that one specifically but i once used speaker cable and it was too stiff


----------



## monoethylene

Yes okee I see it but why are then using three and not only two for one earcup in the case of being unbalanced? It only will be more difficult to have the shielding and the ground at one pin IMO..


----------



## zibra

for beyers I need 3 conductors, left, right and ground I think? If I decide to connect it to one earcup as stock cable.


----------



## monoethylene

I have the old 880's and I am confused right now because I cannot imagine that in this moment.
   
  Each side has two pins IMO. One hot and return and concerning the shield, I only solder it to the plug. The one sided Beyers have/ had a little little "PCB" inside the earcup where the incoming wires for example the right side are soldered and then two other wires starting at this "PCB" go to the right side..
   
  So if you want to go only to one earcup you will need at least 4 wires.
   
  If you are going to buy single stranded wire then I would recommend to use 4, left 2 and right 2.
   
  Valid for single ended matters


----------



## zibra

I received such answer from seller, asking to recable beyers:
   
  [size=10pt]For 3-conductor cables like your Beyers you need 3 wires (left, right, ground) although it is best to drill a hole in the right earcup and use 4 wires so that the wiring for left and right channels are of even length. Alternatively you can use the stock wiring and just connect the cable on the left side (the stock wiring connects the left driver to the right driver[/size]


----------



## rds

this is supposed to be a gallery


----------



## monoethylene

You have the DT880's am I right??
   
  I dont want to be offensive, maybe I am stupid because it is saturday evening but what the hell is meant by 3-conductor cables like your Beyers?? Left, right and 2x ground plus shield???
   

   
  "[size=10pt]although it is best to drill a hole in the right earcup and use 4 wires so that the wiring for left and right channels are of even length.[/size]" now I am completely crazy
   
  Or is the only one ground and the two pins are in series?
   

   
  !!The connection L- L+ is wrong!! I dont want to shorten the circuit !!


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





parrots said:


> 3 wires per earcup, total of 6 wires? Why would you use 3 when there ate only 2 connections per speaker in the earcups?


 


  Is this question for me?


----------



## cyberspyder

Bottom line, for single entry beyers, you have a much easier time using some prefab 4 conductor wire (like variations of starquad) since you can bypass the solder board on the driver and directly hook up the other driver to the other channel.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Bottom line, for single entry beyers, you have a much easier time using some prefab 4 conductor wire (like variations of starquad) since you can bypass the solder board on the driver and directly hook up the other driver to the other channel.


 


  Exactomento!!! Maybe I am not crazy.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Exactomento!!! Maybe I am not crazy.


 


  that makes sense but you are still crazy


----------



## monoethylene

This makes sense too but I am proud of that and excuse me if I dont understand all so quick like my 23-stranded quadruple active water cooled IC


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> monoethylene said:
> ...


 


  was it for me?


----------



## zibra

Thanks guys! Its always nice to clear some things for begineer Apologize for brag and here coax I made. One mistake made but Ill fix it)


----------



## Ericy

Holy cow, I did not expect to see this many custom cables!


----------



## Saintkeat

for all you know.. he might want stereo from both sides lol.. some intense rubbish here..
   
  and for any of you thinking of recabling any noise canceling headphones such as Bose and the like... it is not at all straight forward. in fact, I've given up trying.


----------



## hoosterw

Quote: 





apatn said:


> 3 wires for unbalanced, 4 for balanced operation. Of course you will need different connectors for balanced.


 


  Well there is a 4-pin 3.5mm jack these days. This allows for the use of either a unbalanced or balanced through the same 3.5mm output jack.
   
  rgds Hans.


----------



## drummerdimitri

I had some left over ALO SXC wire and was bored, so I decided to make this USB cable to connect it to my DAC and my predator amp/DAC. I must say, I heard no sound improvement over the stock USB cable, but at least it looks sick and I made it!


----------



## zlobby

Here is a headphone cable that I made.  It is Canare starquad in nylon terminated to 1/4" neutrik.  Any ideas on how to cut down on microphonics?  The leads going into the headphones are quite sensitive.


----------



## .Sup

sleeve them with nylon as well
   
  nice cable btw


----------



## Saintkeat

i find heat shrink increases microphonics.. thats why i'd rather leave my left and right channels naked...


----------



## FallenAngel

Great looking cable, too bad it doesn't comply with any USB standards; glad it works though.   Just don't turn on USB High-Speed.
  
  Quote: 





drummerdimitri said:


> I had some left over ALO SXC wire and was bored, so I decided to make this USB cable to connect it to my DAC and my predator amp/DAC. I must say, I heard no sound improvement over the stock USB cable, but at least it looks sick and I made it!


----------



## WeeGee

hi, i was wondering if someone could link me to a thread which teaches beginners about the basics of wiring since im having abit of trouble finding one


----------



## petrini_bigsmart

Quote: 





drummerdimitri said:


> I had some left over ALO SXC wire and was bored, so I decided to make this USB cable to connect it to my DAC and my predator amp/DAC. I must say, I heard no sound improvement over the stock USB cable, but at least it looks sick and I made it!


 

 "I must say, I heard no sound improvement over the stock USB cable, but at least it looks sick and I made it!"
 RESPECT! I think there are not so many of us who could admit this after making a cable! Any way it look's very nice! I think I will olso make one


----------



## dfkt

It's an USB cable that doesn't adhere to USB specs. Good thing it still lets most of the 0's and 1's through.


----------



## FallenAngel

Exactly   But it sure looks awesome.
  
  Quote: 





dfkt said:


> It's an USB cable that doesn't adhere to USB specs. Good thing it still lets most of the 0's and 1's through.


----------



## roadcykler

While cannabalizing an older Monster subwoofer cable I was pleasantly surprised at what I found. The outside was rubbery, then there was a little firmer plastic-like covering, then what appeared to be copper woven sheathing, then a foil looking layer and then the insulation on the wires. I'm going to make some interconnects out of it and at 25 feet long I should be able to get at least 6-7 pairs. Woot!


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> Exactly   But it sure looks awesome.


 

 What specifications do you need to adhere to? In other words, how do you make a USB cable that meets USB specifications?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





roadcykler said:


> While cannabalizing an older Monster subwoofer cable I was pleasantly surprised at what I found. The outside was rubbery, then there was a little firmer plastic-like covering, then what appeared to be copper woven sheathing, then a foil looking layer and then the insulation on the wires. I'm going to make some interconnects out of it and at 25 feet long I should be able to get at least 6-7 pairs. Woot!


 


  sounds like a very thick cable (?)


----------



## roadcykler

It's no thicker than an average diameter interconnect. Maybe ever so slightly bigger than the Audioquest ones I've seen.
  
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> sounds like a very thick cable (?)


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote: 





ikarios said:


> What specifications do you need to adhere to? In other words, how do you make a USB cable that meets USB specifications?


 
  These should be the specs, at least from what I can remember:

 Data is supposed to be a twisted pair not braided with the power wire
 USB icon is supposed to be embossed on the top
 Maximum length of ~16 feet.
 Cable delay less than ~5ns per meter
  
  I thought the maximum gauge was 28 for the data lines, but Belkin has released some with 25 gauge lately.
   
  The USB cable you made looks pretty sweet Dimitri


----------



## FallenAngel

USB 2.0 Specs http://www.usb.org/developers/docs/ecn1.pdf
  Section 6.6 deals with cable construction.


----------



## grokit

I think it's cool to have an "illegal" USB cable, I want one


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I think it's cool to have an "illegal" USB cable, I want one


 

 Well, it's your lucky day! I want to either disassemble it or sell it at a reasonable price. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## grokit

On second thought I don't know if I want it enough to actually use one myself, it probably flips every thousandth integer or something if it's braided illegally.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Bravo Parrots, very professional. wish i could do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  need an advice here, Anyone knows of a Y split? maybe one that has tips to solder the cables to, instead of just covering the cable to cable soldering, I think cable to cable might be too weak, or is it the easy wat to do so?


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Bravo Parrots, very professional. wish i could do that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Most Y-splits do not have solder, since most DIY cables have four conductors (Mogami and Canare mic cables, at least). Often the Y-split part is just cosmetic, and keeps the cable from unraveling, or is there to keep nylon/techflex coverings in place.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Thank you Aflac,
  then I guess Ill use only heatshrink then... but if i wanted to go with aestethics, which would be a nice one? maybe wood or aluminium


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Thank you Aflac,
> then I guess Ill use only heatshrink then... but if i wanted to go with aestethics, which would be a nice one? maybe wood or aluminium


 

 There are a few non-DIY options, but not too many. The ones I can think of are the viablue Y-split and the Qables Y-split. I remember there's a circular metal Y-split at some DIY website (maybe chinese?) but I can't remember where I found it. There's also Parts Express cable pants, which are not too different from heatshrink aesthetically. Some people use the "barrel method", where they take the barrel from a 1/8" plug (Switchcraft or Neutrik), place it at the Y-split, hot-glue the inside and heatshrink over it. There's some info a few pages back.
   
  Of course you can make very nice DIY solutions from small pieces of wood, which shouldn't really take much work - just a drill, maybe a few metal files or a dremel, and patience/steady hands.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Thanks. will look for options, the barrel method sounds easy and simple, i like it. will do that or heatshrink, and see if it looks good enough


----------



## Saintkeat

i hunted for y split options today too.. decided to stick with heat shrink.. the most professional looking heat shrinks require injection molding i bet..


----------



## apatN

Qables and Viablue have nice offerings. Cable "pants" are also an option.


----------



## sharkz

I as well as many others have had decent results with using 1/2" 3:1 adhesive coated shrink tubing. You can get a foot shipped from Ebay for less than $2 and you should be able to get 5-6 splits out of it. I just did my first one and I came out decently, although I am sure I can improve upon it in the future.


----------



## cyberspyder

Made my first (technically second, long story won't get into it) LOD cable today...Mogami mini-quad (almost couldn't fit in the dock connector!) sleeved with some Switchcraft RCA's...I have to say I'm getting better at these barrel-type y-splits.

















Brendan


----------



## JamesMcProgger

so that is a barrel y split. i plan to do that for my grados
   
  thank you brendan!


----------



## ohhgourami

Just finished this a few minutes ago.  My first cable after many many mistakes, very silly mistakes...  I also did not have enough techflex.  I hope to use this for some Fostex T50RPs later on


----------



## eleventeen

cyberspyder said:


>




That's quality right there. I might have to borrow that method for my next lineout/charge combo cable.


----------



## castlevania32

Can someone diy me a viablue 3,5mm on a westone es cable ? i want this fancy plug


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





castlevania32 said:


> Can someone diy me a viablue 3,5mm on a westone es cable ? i want this fancy plug


 


  You'll regret it.


----------



## castlevania32

can you precise your thoughts X| ?


----------



## tranhieu

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> You'll regret it.


 


  x2


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





castlevania32 said:


> can you precise your thoughts X| ?


 


 So bulky and gaudy it will drive you nuts.


----------



## .Sup

It is very bulky but it makes the tightest grip when connected into a socket I have ever experienced.


----------



## apatN

Does anyone know a good 3.5mm right angle? I am looking for the smallest footprint as possible as I think the straight Neutrik killed my iPod's jack. I only know of the Neutrik (looks pretty bulky still) and the Switchcraft (crazy expensive where I live).


----------



## limpidglitch

I'd say the Neutrik is your best shot. While it's still a little bulky it's miles better than a straight plug, and with a bit of glue and heatshrink the barrel can be shortened quite a bit.


----------



## apatN

It is not the barrel length that bothers me. The base of the barrel doesn't start directly from where the plug ends (like the Switchcraft). As I have my iPod in my jacket most of the time I want the lowest possible profile. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## eertelppa

well went through the last 40 pages or say and updated myself, some of you have very nice cables and quality work! currently working on a table for my vinyl and tt etc, but will hopefully break out my soldering iron soon and make a cable or two.
   
  i need to try and find a some cotton sleeves and some wire (silver or silver cored copper or copper) soon so i can recable my grado's. do most buy bulk wire from ebay or other sources. i know hga, alo, and a few others sell bulk wire not sure which is cheapest for me to buy 100ft or so (would rather buy enough to last me a long time).
   
  also what is the consensus of the go to size for working with. i plan on litz braiding my recable so maybe 24awg or something? (does the smaller/larger size have any affect on sound quality, i can assume it would not be anything noticable to our ears)
   
*limpidglitch*,
   
  always loved your cables but have not seen any new ones from you lately, hopefully you are still making some and tinkering around.
   
   
  best of luck everyone,
   
  austin


----------



## limpidglitch

I'd love to make some new cables, but I do not have an iron at the moment. Very much appreciate your thoughts. 
   
  24AWG should be fine, but personally I think it is a bit excessive for a headphone cable. Something like the Mogami W2893 would be more ideal, I'd say, especially for a pair of SR60.


----------



## apatN

Strip the thicker Mogami of its outer jacket and sleeve it in nylon. Flexible.


----------



## Saintkeat

yes in fact the thicker the cable the better =D I'd rather use 20awg with grados but i can't fit them in a 3.5mm plug, not enough skill perhaps lol


----------



## eertelppa

Last post since mine do not contain any photos, yet...
   
  Yeah it will be going on my pair of 225i's. What is the general consensus on copper, silver cored copper, pure silver? I assume if going for silver you want stuff that was coated when made so it does not have air in it to oxidize the silver and make it look not so pretty? Maybe I have this wrong....just curious.
   
  Thanks again for the advice. I know some foreign website (I think asian site) sells a lot of cotton sleeves and stuff so I am good on that end. Any suggestions on places you guys go to buy wire is appreciated as well.
   
  Austin
   
  ps: thanks so much!


----------



## Saintkeat

if you manage to find some good quality pure silver stranded cable do post it here. as it is only solid core seems widely available and it isn't an ideal portable cable. I'll be making a silver plate copper balanced cable for my customs tmr, pins finally came in.


----------



## limpidglitch

The consensus is (in the world of mortals) that silver has a marginally higher conductance than copper. End of story, punktum finale.
  Another consensus is that 20AWG cables on a pair of headphones will be silly stiff.
  Yet some other consensuses is that the thinner the wire, the finer the strands, the softer the insulator and the softer the sheathing, the more flexible a cable will be.
   
  Wether you want a pair of headphones that can stand upright by themselves, or you want a pair of headphones you'll barely know is on your head, is completely up to you.


----------



## eertelppa

*limpidglitch*, Thanks for the heads up and advice. Yeah I do not want anything really thick or impractical. Especially since I guess you end up litz braiding three pieces (ground pos neg??) for most headphone cables and then if you sleeve yeah it can get really thick.
   
*Saintkeat*, this is all I could find via google. Maybe a website out there sells some so you would save if you buy larger quantities....(unsure if it would turn colors and oxidize or not? maybe it is the copper that tarnishes that people worry about EDIT: actually for silver it seems more an adverse affect to the appearance and not sound qualities. tarnished copper seems to have an affect on the appearance and also the quality. for us i guess it mainly only matters about the appearance since we will not be able to hear any audible differences. anyway it seems like an arguing point and opinionated so its not a big deal just was curious)
   
  http://cgi.ebay.com/Pure-Silver-9999-Stranded-Wire-29AWG-Teflon-Audio-Cable-/110536892795?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19bc83217b
   
  Keep up the great work everyone some fine looking work in here!
   
  Austin


----------



## tsxser

Can anyone point me in the right direction? Damn jack on my Sunrise' broke (sound is only coming in on one ear) so I need to replace it. Know where I should buy a better and sturdier jack? Im not gonna re-cable the whole thing because the cables are pretty damn decent. The jack though can suck it.


----------



## cyberspyder

apatn said:


> It is not the barrel length that bothers me. The base of the barrel doesn't start directly from where the plug ends (like the Switchcraft). As I have my iPod in my jacket most of the time I want the lowest possible profile. Thanks for your thoughts.




What about the Oyaide right angle?


----------



## Saintkeat

*@ eertelppa  *- Hey man thats a 4N wire, nice find, but I wouldn't bother with silver unless I find them in 5N 24awg stranded at a reasonable price. A bit far fetched but thats what I'm looking for. Till then, I don't see a problem with copper or even silver plated copper, sonically it fits my warm and bassy preference.
   
  @ *limpidglitch* - I did a 20awg cable with Canare 4s6 a few pages back. It's the candy cane coloured 2.5mm to 3.5mm cable. Nothing stiff at all about that at all. No one's going to keep on the outer jacket, that would be a bit much.


----------



## apatN

Thanks, that would be perfect. It is just that it is even more expensive than the Switchcraft.


----------



## eertelppa

4N? Where do you buy your wire from? There are a lot of popular sites that sell audio wire, but maybe some that sell at a good price.
   
  Some of you had to do some research and learned over time the best place to buy? And yeah I definitely wanna find stranded.
   
  Thanks again for the advice.
   
  Austin


----------



## Saintkeat

24 awg silver plated copper, quad braided, terminated with hirose balanced plug, custom iem cable.
   
  be kind people =D


----------



## JamesMcProgger

looks so good, you could wear it around the neck and say its a necklace.


----------



## bik2101

@ saintkeat - wow that looks nice!


----------



## TheOtus

Here's my first pair of DIY-cables. Kimber cable's shielded OFC-cable, twisted pair, shield connected in one end. And Furutech's rhodium plugs, which are pretty lovely I must say. Cable covered with golden and white techflex. Pic really can't do justice to what it looks like, but this is what I got with my camera. On top of this, there really was a dramatic difference compared to my old cables. o__O I never believed this day would come, but I'm serious.


----------



## Saintkeat

Cheer fellas! but its pretty damn microphonic and doesn't fit in my old case anymore lol.. probably start on another cable later perhaps 26 awg or thinner..


----------



## WakiDabeast

Quote: 





racer_x124 said:


> Had some fun with my M50's


 

 what did you do could you make a short tutorial I'm new to this


----------



## JamesMcProgger

nice way to make the m50 cord detachable, a clean work.
  i was thinking to do almost the same, 3.5 stereo instead of the miniXLR jack, but i dont use them that much.


----------



## sooperbaby

my first attempt at an LOD on the left, second on the right a few months later.  Came a long way, huh? Which would you rather have on your iPod?

  recycled the cable from the USB so the LOD could have that cool cable stop/stress reliever thing.  Just needa get some shrink wrap and I'm done....or I could use duct tape...duct tape solves EVERYTHING


----------



## heishiro




----------



## JamesMcProgger

I like how slim they look. very useful, where to buy them? i might want a pair in the future.

I bought some VLAudio plugs and they are bigger than i thought, they do look nice tho.


----------



## eertelppa

*saintkeat*, super nice cable on your iem's. love the end that connects into the iem
   
   
  Do most of you buy stranded cable via ebay? I want to order a good 100' or so and seems like websites that sell may offer bulk discounts. I would like 24awg and/or 26awg in order to make some headphone cables. I would litz braid them if it matters.
   
  Thanks in advance for any leads.


----------



## Saintkeat

what kind of cable? copper or pure silver? Thanks, I'm swapping them out for the 4N silver you posted from that ebayer. I bought enough for 1 cable so I'll share my thoughts on how they sound.


----------



## eertelppa

*saintkeat*, either/or really. I found this as well
   
  http://shop.ebay.com/navships/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562
   
  http://cgi.ebay.com/22ga-teflon-UL1213-stranded-silver-plated-ass-colors-/170598648658?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b878cb52
   
  http://shop.ebay.com/oddfilms/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562
   
  I think those are all silver plated copper. Any thoughts?
   
   
  Also 5N vs 4N? What does that stand for, google was not much help. Thanks


----------



## limpidglitch

4/5N(ines), I believe. As in 99,99% vs 99,999% pure hogwash.


----------



## eertelppa

Ahhhh makes sense. Thanks yeah I cannot imagine something that small would make any noticeable differences.
   
  One more to add to my list of questions 19/36 etc? I did some research so nvm, it seems 19 strands of 36 awg wire. Did not delete the q/a in case anyone else was ever wondering. Will probably end up snagging some 26awg especially if I plan to litz braid it. Silver stranded copper is like 30x cheaper than pure silver; for a full headphone cable I may stick with sxc. 29awg would be too small right? And in a litz is one each for pos/neg/ground/?? (wonders to myself if I could use silver for the important parts and sxc for the ground etc)
   
  I am grabbing my soldering iron this weekend and about to make some orders through mouser and ebay so hopefully some stuff soon to post. Do you all use ebay for your pins, connectors, plugs etc?
   
  As always thanks for the advice.
   
  Austin


----------



## limpidglitch

As I usually buy a bunch of stuff at the same time it makes more sense to me to use bigger outlets like Redco and Allied.
   
  The main parameter to keep an eye on when making a headphone cable is conductance.
  As a rule of thumbs you can consider a cable with a resistance less than 5% of your headphones impedance to cause no ill affects.
  As your Grados are 32Ω, of which 5% is 1.6Ω, and 29AWG copper has a resistance of 268.5Ω per km, you can use a ~6m cable with perfect confidence. Is that long enough?


----------



## eertelppa

Hmmm 19ft yeah plenty!
   
  I really feel bad asking questions here (I know does not seem like it since I ask so many) so last one, but where would I find out about the conductance of the awg wire? Also nvm! I found a good excel sheet with standard and metric units for copper and aluminum. I plan on printing this one out.....here not sure what to make of the second table but I guess if you are braiding multiple wires say 4 29 awg it will obviously result in a larger awg end result.
   
  I am sure there are some disputing and opinions, but what are the "advantages" of using pure silver vs copper; am I right in assuming sxc is mainly for the aesthetic purpose of not seeing the tarnishing copper? Conductance is important, but what else is?
   
  Thanks for the crash course. It's extremely helpful when I am buying stuff.


----------



## limpidglitch

In audio the main advantage is aesthetic, making the wire a bit more restant to oxidation, but tin coating is actually more effective in this regard.
  In high frequency applications (microwave and thereabouts, 1MHz+) it is used to mitigate skin effect.
   
  The holy trinity of electronics is LCR: Inductance, Capacitance and Resistance. If you know little about these terms I recommend you to a search on youtube, I know there are a few neat videos there, and Wikipedia for futher reading.
   
  While resistance is quite easy to manipulate by varying the material, cross-section and length of a conductor, the other two are in our case rather hard to make a big problem, unless you know exactly how do it. Roger Russell has a few wise words on this subject (if you can excuse the slight case of '1996')


----------



## racer_x124

Quote: 





wakidabeast said:


> what did you do could you make a short tutorial I'm new to this


 


   
  Sorry I don't have any photos. Once you get them apart its pretty easy to figure out. I used mini XLR connectors because I wanted something that would clip in and were easy to find. If you need more help search for "recable" on the boards. Don't forget to post up pictures of what you get done too!


----------



## Br777

sorry to post in the DIY and for the long post... but I figured you guys know more about this than anyone, and i have exhausted my search both on the forums and the googles.
   
  I thought my desire would be so easy to meet but I simply cant find what i'm looking for anywhere
   
  what i am looking for is an aesthetically pleasing mini to mini cable to use in the future between a digital out of a dap (fiio x3) and a digital in of a  JH3A. (jh audio's new custom iem and amp package)
  Note: the main goal of this cable is asthetics, and cheap.  i'm about to own an $1800 portable rig, and i figure i owe it to myself to enjoy the way it looks too but i in no way want to plunk down $200 for a cable... call me crazy.. 
   
*ideally i would like it to have the following traits:* 
  viablue connectors.. only because i like the way the look more than any others.  paillics is my next choice.. again for looks
  braided wire, either copper color with clear sheilding that is so commonly used, or maybe something like blue or purple wire - again i'm going for looks here
  i dont care about super duper wire.. no need for cryo, or .99999999million percent pure, or silver plated uranium from the moon.. i just want it to transmit sound and not corrode and what not.
  wire that is  pretty bendy and doesnt hold its shape
  total length maybe 2-3 feet at the most.
*most importantly - CHEAP!*  am i dreaming that i could get this for under $50
   
  is this possible..  any advice in any way about anything ive mentioned here would be greatly appreciated
   
  would i be better off sourcing all the components myself and then asking a fellow head-fier to build it for me .. or is there someone here that has all the parts and can do it?
   
  thanks alot guys..


----------



## El_Doug

No better opportunity to learn to do it yourself!  Soldering is super easy, and so is cable making - especially since you wont be doing a y-split, or dealing with techflex or the like.  The viablue 3.5mm connectors are ~$25, the color coated wire is ~$5, a ratshack pencil soldering iron is $8, solder is $5.


----------



## Br777

it may just come to that, but thats a last resort.
   
  the issue is that by the time I get the wire plugs, soldering iron, solder, and any other misc things like those little clippy gizmos that hold everything for you, then learn how to solder.. it sounds like its easier to just buy or commission one.   I am usually extremely busy to boot.


----------



## bik2101

i think that's definitely doable with a $50 budget, unless that budget also includes the commisioning of the cable. viablue connectors are defintiely expensive, you'd save a lot going with the pallics instead, which also do look very nice.


----------



## bik2101

why would you need such a long cable? or is 2-3 feet the total length of wire that you would get?


----------



## Br777

wow guys, i think I might actually try this myself. soldering makes me nervous.. i have zero experience, but i guess if it takes a few tries i cant really ruin anything right?
  soldering 3 braided strands onto a tiny jack seems extra daunting.
   
  i found via blues for $24 a pair
  finding cheap calble should be uber easy
  i could probably borrow a solder gun and solder
   
  the reason for the long cable is that i dont understand why people always brick all their gear i.e. ipod/amp together.  I would much rather spread it out a bit. ex.. amp in case on hip, ipod in adjacent pocket.. or something like that.   bottom line is i'd like some length to the cable so i have flexibility as to where to put the devices that are tethered  to it
   
  boy the via blue plugs are beasts - sure are big
  ..  does anyone know how well they lock into jacks.. i like the kind that dont just fall out if they get tugged on.
   
  thanks again guys


----------



## bik2101

i can;t say anything for the mini plugs, but i've used the 1/4" plugs and they lock very well.


----------



## balderon

Cardas balanced 'Fat-Pipe' cable re-terminated to 4-pin XLR and HD-800. The HD-800 connectors are definitely a pain in the butt.


----------



## Br777

ok a few questions on wire
   
  i want really soft wire.. like what comes on portable headphones
  not stiff, easy to wrap around my fingers.  will droop under the weight of a connector.
   
  are their any guidelines to follow to make sure you get soft wire? 
  i found some super cheap teflon coated wire - would this fit the bill? - I dig the colored insulation
   
  othwerwise there's stuff like this
   
  thanks again.. i really think i can do this - and uber cheap!!


----------



## cyberspyder

balderon said:


> Cardas balanced 'Fat-Pipe' cable re-terminated to 4-pin XLR and HD-800. The HD-800 connectors are definitely a pain in the butt.




At least the HD800 connectors are metal, no fear of them melting! :angry_face:

Finished (terminated primarily) up a pair of Cardas Smurf cables for a member; k702 and HD598 cables:











Brendan


----------



## eertelppa

Quote: 





br777 said:


> ok a few questions on wire
> 
> i want really soft wire.. like what comes on portable headphones
> not stiff, easy to wrap around my fingers.  will droop under the weight of a connector.
> ...


 
  Well I have no experience in this...yet, but I recently asked similar questions and in this same thread. 22 awg seems really thick for what you want it for. Maybe try some 28 or 29? I know someone with experience can chime in but this is my suggestion. So may have helped me I figure I can return the favor. I bought some sxc (silver coated copper) from the ebay seller navships similar to what you are looking for. Best of luck!


----------



## Saintkeat

i dropped him a pm with some advice, guess he didn't get it. i told him to get 26-27awg wire.


----------



## eertelppa

Ahhh ok yeah I should actually have sent a pm as well. I really need to stop cluttering up the pics threads with text lol.
   
  welp to be a hypocrite.....
*Saintkeat*, did you get the stranded silver in yet? Anxious to see your thoughts as I would like to buy some myself perhaps.


----------



## Saintkeat

actually it was momentarily at my door, the mailman didn't ring my door bell nor knocked on my door, simply slipped a note saying he was here and I have to go down to the post office to pick it up. poops ridculous. filing a complaint tomorrow when I pick it up. I'll see if I'm up to making the cable tomorrow night, been cramming for my finals.


----------



## cyberspyder

I don't know if any of you fellas realize this, but sleeving of any sort makes the cable much more microphonic, especially if it is moving over any sort of surface. I am going to leave my next cable bare (aside from the original jacket) and report back on the difference.


----------



## eertelppa

i plan on using cotton sleeves to minimize on the microphonics.
   
*saintkeat*, yeah no rush haha but report back when you do


----------



## cyberspyder

Any sort of braided product with bumps will make noise when moving around and sliding over things, I have been using nylon multifilament for the longest time.


----------



## Saintkeat

yes thats true. heat shrink is bad to minimize microphonics. nylon and cotton sleeving is much better. even if its "snake skin" since it prevents the bumps on the braid to snag on edges.
   
  however i find with very thin cables i'm sure there won't be much microphonics issues. I'll be leaving my new version of the iem cable unsheathed.
   
  I've disassembled the other cable and cleaned up the connectors and just soldered on the tiny silver cables. man 29awg is so tiny i'm wondering if i should have gone with the 27awg. we'll see after the quad braid how thick it is. i'm letting the cable cure for a bit before i start on the braid.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Moon Audio Silver Dragon v3 re-cabled Ultrasone Edition 9 headphones with Oyaide mini plug.


----------



## Saintkeat

So I picked up the package from slovakia and went to work on it right away. a lot of time was spent waiting for my stress reliefs to cure. I listened to about 4 songs from the PB1 balanced out, I was pretty sweet. Soundstage felt like open cans. Mid Bass was punchy and there was lots of Sub Bass as well, instrument seperation was OK, Mids were really nice, but the Highs were approaching sibilance. I think everything will smoothen out after some decent burn in time. I'm in the boat that believes burn in for silver works. I would say the sound is very similar from what I briefly heard through the Twag cable. So I'm sure thats good enough for some of you folks. I'll probably be buying another 17 ft from him to make a single ended output, depending on how the burn in goes. Ask me again in a week =D
   
  MASSIVE PICS!


----------



## bik2101

@saintkeat, what kind of wire is that and where did you buy it from? looks nice.


----------



## eertelppa

Quote: 





bik2101 said:


> @saintkeat, what kind of wire is that and where did you buy it from? looks nice.


 
     
    Quote:


eertelppa said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Pure-Silver-9999-Stranded-Wire-29AWG-Teflon-Audio-Cable-/110536892795?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19bc83217b


 

 pretty sure he bought it from here. good luck.


----------



## Saintkeat

yes thats right. and after only 5 hours the sound has improved significantly. its actually very engaging and instrument seperation is very decent, till i reach very complex songs (from placebo) then i can't quite seperate the instruments, which i'm sure its no fault of the cable, merely my customs aren't good enough. i'll probably be making another cable soon with an oyaide 3.5mm plug. anyone liking my design at all? =(


----------



## bik2101

they defintiely do look nice. but so expensive =(


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> yes thats right. and after only 5 hours the sound has improved significantly. its actually very engaging and instrument seperation is very decent, till i reach very complex songs (from placebo) then i can't quite seperate the instruments, which i'm sure its no fault of the cable, merely my customs aren't good enough. i'll probably be making another cable soon with an oyaide 3.5mm plug. anyone liking my design at all? =(


 

 They look spectacular IMO. Have you posted your design before? Those three wooden things seem familiar. What are you using for the Y-split?


----------



## piotrus-g

Here's a little eye-catcher for you.
   
  iGrado navships 28AWG silver plated copper each wire in clear 22AWG tubing, Rean 3,5mm jack


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Here's a little eye-catcher for you.
> 
> iGrado navships 28AWG silver plated copper each wire in clear 22AWG tubing, Rean 3,5mm jack


 
   
   
  Is that clear heatshrink all the way down or something like teflon tubing? How'd you get it to look so nice? How are the microphonics, if any?


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





ikarios said:


> Is that clear heatshrink all the way down or something like teflon tubing? How'd you get it to look so nice? How are the microphonics, if any?


 
  No, it's not heatshrink. It's teflon clear - the same I use with solid silver core. I don't know about microphonincs but would it be an issue with igrado? They have foam pads afterall. Cable itself is really flexible I can roll the cable on my hand.


----------



## Saintkeat

simple. turn off the music, and pull your cable off the edge of a table. rubbing the cable on the edge and see if you hear anything through your igrados. i'm not sure if you will since igrados are open cans to begin with.
   
  I used clear heat shrink for my y split. turned out very neat. I could take a photo if you like. And I used a big blue bead on my earlier version of an IEM cable, this time i used 3 small beads that moves independantly for the choker.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> simple. turn off the music, and pull your cable off the edge of a table. rubbing the cable on the edge and see if you hear anything through your igrados. i'm not sure if you will since igrados are open cans to begin with.
> 
> I used clear heat shrink for my y split. turned out very neat. I could take a photo if you like. And I used a big blue bead on my earlier version of an IEM cable, this time i used 3 small beads that moves independantly for the choker.


 
  Thanks for th tip!
  Well it is a little bit microphonic, you can hear "plastic-like" sound when moving head around much. When walking wire under the shirt this won't be a problem.
   
  I wanted to use clear, but as it turned out I had run out of clear.


----------



## Saintkeat

Yup. Minimizing heat shrink helps a great deal in reducing microphonics. So does reducing the overall cable weight, and using smaller gauge cables. Using thicker guage in a loose weave is possible too but why bother. 

Anyone knows where I can get 28-29 awg occ stranded copper wire?


----------



## unchain

Has anyone tried getting wire from this seller: http://cgi.ebay.com/1oz-47-6-999-Pure-Fine-Silver-24-Gauge-Round-Wire-/160507799032?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255f02a5f8 ?
   
  If so, how flexible/nice was it? It's just really, really, really cheap and it would be super easy to insulate with PTFE.


----------



## eertelppa

I think in most instances I will use cotton sleeves (ordered some just waiting), but in other cases what if I used no sleeve at all? You know as opposed to something clear?
   
  And I keep forgetting to say it, but *limpidglitch*, thanks for the articles and links. Read through em all almost immediately and wanted to say thanks again.


----------



## Danthrax

I want to make an extension cable but I can't find any decent in-line 3.5mm jacks anyone know of some decent ones?


----------



## bik2101

neutrik makes some. they're pretty decent.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Here is my second "High-end" USB cable. I used gold platted connectors that I salvaged from an old USB cable and one foot of Moon Audio Silver Dragon v3 cable. This time it meets USB 2.0 standards, but correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Br777

braided cable always conveys "better", as in higher quality to me no matter what its made of.  even though that is obviously not always the case.  i guess its just b/c i think it looks so cool and fancy


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





drummerdimitri said:


> Here is my second "High-end" USB cable. I used gold platted connectors that I salvaged from an old USB cable and one foot of Moon Audio Silver Dragon v3 cable. This time it meets USB 2.0 standards, but correct me if I am wrong.


 

 how do you set the configuration to meet USB 2.0 standards? i thought usb port has the same pin out (5VDC, ground, data in (+), data in (-))?


----------



## El_Doug

Are you entirely sure that Silver Dragon meets the proper twisting and insulating requirements for USB 2.0?  That would really shock me
  
  Quote: 





drummerdimitri said:


> Here is my second "High-end" USB cable. I used gold platted connectors that I salvaged from an old USB cable and one foot of Moon Audio Silver Dragon v3 cable. This time it meets USB 2.0 standards, but correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## dfkt

I'm pretty sure it's not a twisted pair cable, as required by the USB specs.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

this is not a recable tho.
   
  shortened the cable and put a new tip, and once I was at it put on some red nylon sleeve, why not.
  I was gonna put a Vintage Audio Lab plug, but i had second toughts, its too big, the barrel is huge.


----------



## Hsiu

Recabled Denon D2000, using Neutrick 3.5mm with Cryo-Parts TWcu 24AWG, the sleeve is shoe lace from local store
  .


----------



## Idreamofsakura

Could you explain to me how you did this?? Sorry but I'm a newb.


----------



## Br777

i was wondering how long it would be before i saw someone us a shoelace for sheathing.  i looked at my shoes the other day and had that same idea.


----------



## Hsiu

I first measure 4 equal length wire, solder then onto the 3.5mm plug. then I thread the wires through the sleeve. heat shrink was used to fix the sleeve to the wire before puting the cover of the plug onto it. another layer of heat shrink to the external of the plug. on the other end, the four wire was twisted into two pair each has one signal and one ground. then I use heat shrink to fix the twist at the beginning of the twist  so it become a Y-end cover with another layer  heatshring. I also use a short pieces of heatshrink to hold the twist at the end of both left anf right wires twist the goes into the headphone. this complete the wire part.as for D2000, taking it apart is easy. The earpad was twisted on, no glue no screw, so a correct twist will remove the earpad to expose the screw that hold the driver unit to the headband. unscrew the 8 screw you will see after taking away the earpad. now you have tyhe driver exposed. unsolder the wire, untied the knot that Denon uses as strain relieve then the wire can be slide off easily from driver unit housing and headband. now do the reverse of removal of original wires using the cable just made, put it back together you will get a recabled D2000, very easy.


----------



## AVU

Has anyone here made a cable using the tiniq XLR adapter?
    
  I have some pics here - 
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/549945/interconnects-tiniq-hirose


----------



## Saintkeat

hsiu is that the dhc cable? I'm thinking of that for my next cable for my grados.
   
  anyone here can give me their opinions between 3.5mm switch craft and oyaide plugs? I'd like to know if they are truly night and day.


----------



## FallenAngel

It's truly night and day when you listen to one at night and the other during the day.


----------



## Saintkeat

hahaha everyone's a comedian.


----------



## drummerdimitri

I have both the Oyaide straight and right angled 3.5 mm plugs and Although I love their tiny size and looks, they are a pain to work with an offer no strain relief whatsoever. Other plugs have either screws or clamps that keep the cable in place so it wont twist and disconnect the solder joints, So unless you are really careful and find a way to keep the cable in place, my advice would be to stay clear from them. I destroyed my straight Oyaide plug because the ground pin is very flimsy and the twisting of the wire removed the ground pin from the plug's body. I would definitely go with the Switchcraft because they are incredibly easy to work with, offer great cable connection and the solder flows onto the pins like butter on a hot knife. I can never tell the difference in SQ between any connectors, so that doesn't bother me much. It's really the aesthetics of the plug and how easy it is to work with that makes me decide between the two.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> hsiu is that the dhc cable? I'm thinking of that for my next cable for my grados.
> 
> anyone here can give me their opinions between 3.5mm switch craft and oyaide plugs? I'd like to know if they are truly night and day.


 


   
 [size=medium]I have both the Oyaide straight and right angled 3.5 mm plugs and Although I love their tiny size and looks, they are a pain to work with an offer no strain relief whatsoever. Other plugs have either screws or clamps that keep the cable in place so it wont twist and disconnect the solder joints, So unless you are really careful and find a way to keep the cable in place, my advice would be to stay clear from them. I destroyed my straight Oyaide plug because the ground pin is very flimsy and the twisting of the wire removed the ground pin from the plug's body. I would definitely go with the Switchcraft because they are incredibly easy to work with, offer great cable connection and the solder flows onto the pins like butter on a hot knife. I can never tell the difference in SQ between any connectors, so that doesn't bother me much. It's really the aesthetics of the plug and how easy it is to work with that makes me decide between the two.​[/size]


----------



## Saintkeat

cheers! thats helpful feed back.
   
  I'll be seeing which right angled plug would fit my custom aluminum iphone case and go from there. I'm opting to go with straight barreled switch craft over viablue T6 because the viablue is made of plastic and bronze with an aluminum exterior, whereas the switch craft at half the cost is made entirely of metal.


----------



## Br777

may questions from a hopefully soon to be DIYer
  my questions are mostly related to mini jacks when applicable.
   
  why do people heatshrink over the entire jack.. i have seen this on many cables including the ALO twag cables.  is this just for looks or does it serve a purpose?
   
  i am really interested in using ultra flexible wires when i make cables.. the wires by cooner look really enticing.. does anyone have experience or know how much it costs? or know other wires that are known for being flexible?  ultimately im looking for minimal cost over anything else. 
   
  why do people use heatshrink towards the end of the jack sticking out a bit as the cable comes out?  is this for addes strain releif or just for looks?
   
  are silver plated copper wires stiff?
   
  i would assume plain ol stranded copper is the most flexible?
   
  do ya'll ever heatshrink over the entire inside of the jack where all the wires are soldered.. woudl there be a reason to do that? like to hold everything in place better?
   
   
 piotrus-g - care to share where you got your wire and tubing? did you have to tube it yourself?  i reeeeeeally like how that wire looks. 
   
  is there a type of wire sheathing known for being more flexible than others.. i believe the most common types are teflon, and  i forget ???
   
  thanks a lot.. really admiring everyone's work


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *drummerdimitri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have both the Oyaide straight and right angled 3.5 mm plugs and Although I love their tiny size and looks, they are a pain to work with an offer no strain relief whatsoever. Other plugs have either screws or clamps that keep the cable in place so it wont twist and disconnect the solder joints, So unless you are really careful and find a way to keep the cable in place, my advice would be to stay clear from them. I destroyed my straight Oyaide plug because the ground pin is very flimsy and the twisting of the wire removed the ground pin from the plug's body. I would definitely go with the Switchcraft because they are incredibly easy to work with, offer great cable connection and the solder flows onto the pins like butter on a hot knife. I can never tell the difference in SQ between any connectors, so that doesn't bother me much. It's really the aesthetics of the plug and how easy it is to work with that makes me decide between the two.


 
   
  I had a similar experience and also ended up going with the Switchcraft.
   
  I suppose it can work ok with the right wires, but it simply wasn't workable for my situation.
   
  If anyone wants the one I have (it's the gold version and has never been used - I realized it wasn't going to work before that) be the first to shoot me an EMail (steve@q-audio.com) and it's yours.
   
*EDIT: THE OYAIDE PLUG HAS BEEN CLAIMED*
   
  se


----------



## Saintkeat

i think the strain relief would have to be of a more permanent nature. but that would mean your expensive plug can never be reused.
   
  quite negative feedback about the oyaide connectors so far considering they're supposed to be one of the best.
   
  P.S Steve was I fast or what?


----------



## roadcykler

I've looked all over the internet and maybe I'm not searching for the right terms, but I'm trying to find a source for right angle DIY IEC plugs. (The female end in case I don't know exactly what an IEC connector is).


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Br777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am really interested in using ultra flexible wires when i make cables.. the wires by cooner look really enticing.. does anyone have experience or know how much it costs? or know other wires that are known for being flexible?  ultimately im looking for minimal cost over anything else.


 
   
  The supply of the Cooner wire I was offering has dried up. It was custom made so in order to get more of the same wire, you'd have to have a batch made by Cooner which would be quite expensive.
   
  You may want to get in touch with Cooner however and see if they have something similar that they'd be able to provide a small quantity of.
   
   
  Quote: 





> are silver plated copper wires stiff?
> 
> i would assume plain ol stranded copper is the most flexible?


 
   
  The silver plating is pretty much irrelevant. It's the stranding and the insulation that determines flexibility.
   
   
  Quote: 





> is there a type of wire sheathing known for being more flexible than others.. i believe the most common types are teflon, and  i forget ???


 
   
  Do you mean sheathing as in something to be put over wire that's already insulated, or are you talking about the wire insulation itself?
   
  For sheathing, the most flexible would be the textiles such as cotton, silk, or multifilament nylon.
   
  For insulation, silicone is the most flexible. Teflon is rather hard. PVC is generally softer and more flexible.
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> P.S Steve was I fast or what?


 

 You da Ninja! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Beat out two others. One by 8 minutes the other by 9 minutes.
   
  Sorry guys. 
   
  se


----------



## Hsiu

it is the TWcu 24 AWG from Cryo-Parts. it is rather flexible but slightly hard to wirk with because the insulation tube shrink a lot when heat apply to the wire.


----------



## Saintkeat

Thanks Hsiu! How much did that TWcu wire cost per foot?


----------



## Saintkeat

Ouch. Really pricey. More than double the price of dhc occ. What's the strand count buddy?


----------



## Saintkeat

Ok I'm waiting for dhc to reply me with their strand count, and I'll take the one closest to 30 which is the 26awg silver strand count.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

interesting reading guys but this is a gallery put up some pictures already


----------



## Hsiu

As you wish, here is the 2 cable I made for my HD600, the thick one is ALO SXC 22 AWG and the thin one is Cryo-Parts SCSCag solid core 26 AWG silver wire. nake wire braided with Cardas plug


----------



## c12mech

Here is my first completed headphone re-cable job.  DT48e with shielded 22ga mil-spec cable that I found at work.


----------



## Danthrax

What kind of braid is that?


----------



## c12mech

It's a 4-wire round braid.  I found the instructions here
   
  I think it is the same as a Litz braid.  The instructions on the linked page are really simple to follow and once you get your fingers used to it it goes pretty fast.  I think it took about 45 minutes to do the whole thing.


----------



## sml1226

Being too lazy to read 445 pages and since we have a terrible search function here, doing a simple little recable, Canare star quad or Mogami mini quad?

Canare L-4E5C 21AWG or Mogami W2534 24AWG?

Over at another forum talking about actually using it for recordings, they said Canare sounds "fatter" and Mogami sounds "more detailed in the highs" Can anybody confirm or deny these statements?


----------



## bik2101

i've used both and imo, they're both the same. i prefer mogami because i think its easier to strip off the insulaiton and work with.


----------



## Danthrax

I like Mogami better because it isn't as thick, and thus easier to work with. Also if you are using a REAN connector stay away from the thick Canare stuff.


----------



## monoethylene

+1
   
  The Rean plug is made for the Mogami mini quad


----------



## Danthrax

Actually there is a wide opening REAN plug but the individual wires do not fit through the holes that you solder the wire to and it just makes a big mess. I also prefer the Switchcraft plugs over the Rean. And if you are going with connectors for Canare then search for a seller called vintage_audio_labs on ebay they sell massive connectors.
   

   

   
  Yes it ate the Rean connector.
   
  Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> +1
> 
> The Rean plug is made for the Mogami mini quad


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





danthrax said:


> Actually there is a wide opening REAN plug but the individual wires do not fit through the holes that you solder the wire to and it just makes a big mess.


 

 The individual wires of the Mogami Quad or Mini Quad? I havent had problems with none of them.


----------



## Danthrax

No I mean the Canare Quad that is 20awg; it doesn't fit.
  Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> The individual wires of the Mogami Quad or Mini Quad? I havent had problems with none of them.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





danthrax said:


> No I mean the Canare Quad that is 20awg; it doesn't fit.


 

  Actually I looked again at my cables and you are right when saying that the wire itself is too big especially for the Rean plugs . It is really tricky to get them fixed in a proper way. This is why I really really drill the wire. When there is in addition the copper shielding I solder it right to the clamping. This works for me . The switchcraft is sometimes to fat IMO  especially when I use it with the Clip+ and the Canare plug is similar to the Switchcraft even though I am using it without the spring..Further Switchcraft or Canare are not available in Germany or too expensive (Switchcraft) ..


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> +1
> 
> The Rean plug is made for the Mogami mini quad


 

 Is that the Mogami W2534 or W2893?


----------



## monoethylene

W2893


----------



## Danthrax

I like these plugs
   
  http://cgi.ebay.com/Gold-Plated-3-5mm-1-8-Stereo-Audio-Connector-2-pcs-/270514745546?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item3efbef70ca
   
  http://cgi.ebay.com/Rhodium-Plated-3-5mm-1-8-Stereo-Audio-Connector-2-pcs-/270727745775?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item3f08a190ef


----------



## bik2101

cable for my AKG 702's using cryoparts sapphire

   
  mogami recable for my m50's


----------



## sml1226

danthrax said:


> I like Mogami better because it isn't as thick, and thus easier to work with. Also if you are using a REAN connector stay away from the thick Canare stuff.




I can't find the thick Canare stuff actually. The only find I've had is the thin walled version of the Canare. Mogami is a little pricier (but going from 50¢ to 75¢ a foot isn't worth complaining) but it does look nicer. 

The only concern I have is keeping the flexibility high enough if I try to re-sheathe the pairs coming out of the Y split since I feel the need to cover it despite being careful with my cans. Any suggestions? I've seen a lot that just use insulated wire all the way up, but with the cable jacket on the bottom half, I think it would look weird, and be a really weak point in comparison if left bare like that.


----------



## Danthrax

http://www.markertek.com/Cables/Bulk-Wire-Cable/Speaker-Wire-Cable-Bulk/Canare-Corporation-Of-America/4S6-BLACK200M.xhtml


----------



## bik2101

what are you thinking about resheathing with? multifilament? heatshrink? whichever way you go, you will still maintain good enough flexibilty. ii've used heatshrink from the y-split up and had no problems with the mogami.


----------



## sml1226

bik2101 said:


> what are you thinking about resheathing with? multifilament? heatshrink? whichever way you go, you will still maintain good enough flexibilty. ii've used heatshrink from the y-split up and had no problems with the mogami.




What kind of heatshrink do you use? Maybe that's the problem I had with the last attempt that stiffened up a lot when I used that.

I considered multifilament up the whole cable as well, but that may not happen if I'm happy with just a heat shrink re-sheathing. It's probably better to just go with heatshrink anyway for now.


----------



## bik2101

well what kind of cable/wire did you use the last time?


----------



## grokit

Parrots your cables are a work of art as always, great job


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





danthrax said:


> http://www.markertek.com/Cables/Bulk-Wire-Cable/Speaker-Wire-Cable-Bulk/Canare-Corporation-Of-America/4S6-BLACK200M.xhtml


 

 thanks for the link, which one is thiner and more fexible, the canare you posted or this mogami:
http://www.markertek.com/Cables/Bulk-Wire-Cable/Bulk-Audio-Cable/Mogami-Wire-Cable-Corp/W2893-00-E.xhtml
   

  
  Quote: 





bik2101 said:


> mogami recable for my m50's


 


   looks superb and very flexible! which cable is that (model number please)
   
   
   
  I have use the Vintage Audio Labs plug and it is very bulky, i found out that the radioshack 6.5 gold stereo plug, fits prefectly in the barrel of the VALabs plug, would look like a very classy 6-5 plug. and you get an idea of how big the VALabs is.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> thanks for the link, which one is thiner and more fexible, the canare you posted of this mogami:
> http://www.markertek.com/Cables/Bulk-Wire-Cable/Bulk-Audio-Cable/Mogami-Wire-Cable-Corp/W2893-00-E.xhtml
> 
> 
> which cable is that? model number please, looks superb!


 

 Either the W2893 or the W2534. The W2893 is the thinner one and really good to replace headphone cables. The W2534 is also a quad one but too thick IMO. I would go with the W2893.


----------



## bik2101

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Either the W2893 or the W2534. The W2893 is the thinner one and really good to replace headphone cables. The W2534 is also a quad one but too thick IMO. I would go with the W2893.


 
   
  i agree.. the 2893 is much easier to work with bc its thinner and very flexible. and it also fits perfectly into 3/16" multifilament.


----------



## sml1226

bik2101 said:


> well what kind of cable/wire did you use the last time?




That was a CAT5 cable awhile back. I'm thinking it was polyolefin, but I'm not sure. Probably a bad braid, but I don't know. I'll try polyolefin if that's the common type of shrink. 

Anybody ever used heatshrink tape before? I need something for my macbook power block and don't know of anything that will shrink enough and still pass the magsafe connector (older big rectangle instead of the new barrel/side connection one)


----------



## bik2101

well that would explain why it was so stiff after you put on heatshrink. heatshrink on the mogami still leaves it flexible and good. the cat5 wire is already moderately stiff to begin with. adding heatshrink to that can't help, only will add to the stiffness. 
  Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tsxser

Im attempting to re-cable my SW-Xcapes, wondering what sort of wire one would advise? I was thinking the Mogami wires with a TAS connector, and just Y-Split it?


----------



## dfkt

You really don't want to use fatty studio-quality cabling on IEMs, that definitely won't work (unless you're Patrick82).


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> You really don't want to use fatty studio-quality cabling on IEMs, that definitely won't work (unless you're Patrick82).


 


  because of the rabbits, right?
   
  and thanks guyus, seems like the mogami miniquad W2893 is the way to go!


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> because of the rabbits, right?


 
   
  Rabbits are the one thing, and then there's always gutting a Nordost Valhalla AC power cable and putting it on Etymotic Er-4:


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





dfkt said:


>


 


  hahaha you made my day sir.
   
  PS: I don't want to know what he's doing with his left hand lol


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Its like putting a IEMs in a stick. hope the Momami W2938 I just bought is nothing like that


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Its like putting a IEMs in a stick. hope the Momami W2938 I just bought is nothing like that


 

 If you unsheath the W2893 (I hope that's what you meant) it's not TOO bad. 26AWG is IMO the thickest an IEM cable should ever be. The mogami is somewhat flexible so it's not a huge problem. IMO 28/29AWG is the ideal size for a cable.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





ikarios said:


> If you unsheath the W2893 (I hope that's what you meant) it's not TOO bad. 26AWG is IMO the thickest an IEM cable should ever be. The mogami is somewhat flexible so it's not a huge problem. IMO 28/29AWG is the ideal size for a cable.


 
   
  yes that is what i mean, but i actually want it for a grado and another set of headphones, not iems. would it be OK without unsheath  then?


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> yes that is what i mean, but i actually want it for a grado and another set of headphones, not iems. would it be OK without unsheath  then?


 

 Oh, in that case it's perfect. My Darth Beyer is recabled in W2893 and I think it's perfect sheathed in nylon multifilament. With all the Mogami sheathing and the nylon on top of it it's about as thick as the standard Grado cable anyway. The W2893 with sheathing fits perfectly into my Amphenol plug's strain relief rubber thing too, which is nice.


----------



## tsxser

Quote: 





ikarios said:


> If you unsheath the W2893 (I hope that's what you meant) it's not TOO bad. 26AWG is IMO the thickest an IEM cable should ever be. The mogami is somewhat flexible so it's not a huge problem. IMO 28/29AWG is the ideal size for a cable.


 

 Well I wanted something hearty that wouldnt do what the stock Sunrise cables have done. Would you reccomend something else?


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





ikarios said:


> Oh, in that case it's perfect. My Darth Beyer is recabled in W2893 and I think it's perfect sheathed in nylon multifilament. With all the Mogami sheathing and the nylon on top of it it's about as thick as the standard Grado cable anyway. The W2893 with sheathing fits perfectly into my Amphenol plug's strain relief rubber thing too, which is nice.


 

 +1
   
  My DT880's are double sided with the W2893 and my HD-25 single sided . For double sided you can also take the W2534 but it is heavier and you almost need a 6.35 mm plug. Another option is maybe the Sommercable Peacock MKII for double sided cable. I have it used with my Beyers and it is actually the same as the T1 uses but I have had the one with the blue silicone sheathing. Further it is also heavier. To sum up the W2893 will be perfect in all ways.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





tsxser said:


> Well I wanted something hearty that wouldnt do what the stock Sunrise cables have done. Would you reccomend something else?


 

 Hm.. At my work I have one which will be right maybe but I have to look tomorrow or maybe take a photo. All in all it has an outer diameter of 2.8 mm and consists either of 4 or 2 shielded wires and is very flexible.. But I have to look again tomorrow..


----------



## monoethylene




----------



## bik2101

cable i just made to use in the car. These pallics plugs are a real PITA to use. Regret buying so many of them. well at least they look nice.


----------



## cyberspyder

bik2101 said:


> cable i just made to use in the car. These pallics plugs are a real PITA to use. Regret buying so many of them. well at least they look nice.




Yeah I hate ALL Pailiccs plugs they suck, construction and durability wise. Just like the Viablue plugs, hate those too would take a Switchcraft anyday.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Yeah I hate ALL Pailiccs plugs they suck, construction and durability wise. Just like the Viablue plugs, hate those too would take a Switchcraft anyday.


 

 Or Neutrik  ?


----------



## bik2101

yeah, i bought them because they look nice without knowing how much they suck to work with. viablue are also not the best, but for some reason so damn expensive.


----------



## monoethylene

What do you recommend?


----------



## zlobby

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


>


 


  How do you like the profi?  I was considering getting a pair.


----------



## monoethylene

I have to confess (except the price) absolutely top. You will get two different clampings (depends on your OD of the cable). And theses plugs fit strong strong..the strongest in my life so far ..Soldering no problem..and yeahhh I am happy..


----------



## tdockweiler

Made my own HD-650 cable today and it's my first attempt at making any cable. I'll try and get a picture posted soon. Canare Mini Starquad cable is a pain to work. Two months ago I had no clue how to solder and now I'm getting better. Soldering on those Sennheiser plugs was actually way easier than soldering the tiny 3.55mm plug. The only major mistake I made after I was done is that the wires were touching each other, but it was easy to fix. Not a fan of the Switchcraft plugs and prefer the Canare F-12. Very easy to work with. I haven't listened to it yet for more than a few seconds. I really wish I had used a 1/4" plug instead and saved myself some trouble. My Micro Amp uses a 3.55mm plug though and I prefer not to use an adapter.
   
  What's nice is that the next time around it will take me half as long and I've learned a few tricks to save me time. I also can't imagine someone doing all this without a vice or "Helping Hands". That'd drive me crazy!
   
  I was attemping to build my K702 cable tonight too but the Switchcraft TA3FBX (mini-XLR) is a piece of junk. I found it extremely hard to work with. In the end I screwed up and broke off the left channel post. It totally came out so I'll have to buy another one next week. Stupid of me not to buy two. *Is there a mini-xlr plug that's not a piece of junk and easier to work with?*
   
  I also found that the Canare cable is not a good option for the K702 cable because of the metal shield. It's a major pain to use and cut down. I'll get some Mogami instead for the K702.
   
  Everything turned out in the end, but I wish I had used some kind of sleeving for the "Y" section. I just used heat-strink tubing for now and it will be good enough for a first attempt.
   
  Once I get more experience I'll try some Double Helix cable and see if it's better than the Mogami or Canare cable. Probably.


----------



## grokit

You could check out the ones at Redco, they make their own.


----------



## Farnsworth

I would recommend using a Rean/Neutrik tiny XLR and some mogami 2534.
  Its been a good combo for my K702's


----------



## kobun

I just did my first recable and it was a sucess!  i found these broken, mdr-v3 at goodwill for 2 bucks and decided it would be a good way to start..  i have to say these sound awesome, really suprised.. a little sloppy...


----------



## ClieOS

Just build myself a digital coax for HM801: Cardas GRLM RCA plug, Nexans RG179 75ohm coax, Neutrik 3.5mm plug.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Just build myself a digital coax for HM801: Cardas GRLM RCA plug, Nexans RG179 75ohm coax, Neutrik 3.5mm plug.


 


  would that work with the Fiio X3 too? or is it a different plug


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> would that work with the Fiio X3 too? or is it a different plug


 
  X3 uses 3.5mm as well, but it depends on which pins it uses for signal. For HM801, it is ground (tip) - signal (ring) - ground (sleeve). Hopefully it will be the same on X3 or else I will need to make another.


----------



## Gregoirepat

Here are some of my DIY cables

*Optical Cable Toslink to Mini-Toslink*
   


*Cable Suboofer*
   


* Mini to Mini cable (which I just built!)*
   

   
  As soon for other cables!


----------



## Br777

very pro looking cables.. nice work.  Those viablue connectors just look so cool to me.
   
  this would be a great time for me to ask why so many people seem to not like viablue connectors?
  hard to work with?
  poor durability?
  too big?
  produce strange whispering voices in cables?
  music plays backwards?
   
  I love the way they look, but lots of people seem to poo poo them on this thread.


----------



## Gregoirepat

I'm in France and I never heard anything bad about Vialblue.
 In addition they are very easy to use and high quality manufacturing!
  I think that's the price break that problem ...

 Anyway, it suits me perfectly


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





gregoirepat said:


> Here are some of my DIY cables
> 
> *Optical Cable Toslink to Mini-Toslink*


 
   
  What kind of optical fiber is in there?


  Quote: 





br777 said:


> *very pro looking cables.. nice work.*  Those viablue connectors just look so cool to me.
> 
> this would be a great time for me to ask why so many people seem to not like viablue connectors?
> hard to work with?
> ...


 

 I agree, very nice work. I love the Viablues except for portable use, they are too big.


----------



## Saintkeat

the problem with viablue is the plastic parts holding the connector together on the inside. it looks nice and solid on the outside but once you open it up you know it isn't the quality you're paying a premium for.


----------



## RuiCanela

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> the problem with viablue is the plastic parts holding the connector together on the inside. it looks nice and solid on the outside but once you open it up you know it isn't the quality you're paying a premium for.


 


  I agree with you, Viablue is one of those overpriced brands that sells pretentious audio gear full of golden parts....Sorry Viablue fans...


----------



## Br777

^ thanks for the perspective ya'll.


----------



## tdockweiler

One thing I noticed today was that the type of wire and brand can change a headphones signature more than I thought. People seem to say otherwise. For example, I use the Canare Starquad and it seemed to add some extra mid-bass and seemed to smooth over the treble of my HD-650. I've heard it will add warmth to a headphone and I think this is true. It also gives me the impression of very slightly more forward mids, but probably not. Do any of you agree with these impressions of the Canare Starquad? Seems like it's rolling off the highs slightly and a little more than the stock cable. The difference here is VERY minor when I listened to them.
   
  I temporarily switched to my stock HD-650 cable and it has much more treble and specific songs aren't as smooth sounding. I prefer the Canare cable still since it seems to add in some extra detail. I don't think the differences are huge, but a little more than subtle.
   
  Now I'm thinking of trying the Mogami Starquad for my HD-650 and that may be a better match. Anyone have a preference for an HD-650?
   
  Due to what the Canare sounds like for me, I think it will be the PERFECT match for the K702 and I'll know soon. It's treble is a bit bothersome with some music, despite it being the recording sometimes.
   
  Any other good Starquad wire to try? Gotham or maybe Redco TGS? Both are cheap. I want to try Cardas someday, but I haven't found a good US supplier of it in bulk yet. I prefer cheaper cable, but would like to try the more expensive stuff sometime just to hear it with my ears.


----------



## limpidglitch

I think you sound delirious.
  I mean, added mid-bass and rolled of highs, should be pretty easy to measure, don't you think?


----------



## Saintkeat

Parrots it can be pulled off??

Ok looks like I'll have to grab a plug and try that. Won't be soon since I'm picking up some rhodium plated plugs from vintage audio lab for far cheaper than oyaide and viablue.

Edit: Actually Parrots would you mind sending me a pic of how the plastic on the inside can be removed? If the internal construction is 100% metal or bronze, I'll have to run out and pick up 5 of them for my Grado cable, since I prefer the colour scheme.


----------



## Saintkeat

Cool thanks!

Very curious as to how the plastic bit holding on to the bronze pin can be removed. I thought it was glued to the pin and part of the entire plug assembly.


----------



## Danthrax

A 3.5mm plug that requires an instruction manual


----------



## Saintkeat

Thanks Parrots! And mighty fine work there! VGA pins?


----------



## Saintkeat

=D nice... I wonder though.. how many iem cables you must have in your collection at this point heh..
   
  and really thanks for the photos. I take back everything I've said about viablue. I'll pick some up on monday.


----------



## High_Q

Experimenting with Fuze LOD.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know its ugly, but I don't use it for the looks.  I call this creation  *MICKY MOUSE LOD*.

.


----------



## psgarcha92

@hi_q,
Electrolytics in the signal path, r u sure about that?


----------



## japc

Quote: 





high_q said:


> Experimenting with Fuze LOD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Holy f!!


----------



## High_Q

I made one for imod, enjoy.
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *japc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy f!!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





high_q said:


> I made one for imod, enjoy.


 


  that! looks nice, but I still dont know what are those for lol
   
  this one looks way better than the fuse one


----------



## nikongod

I like the looks of the mickey mouse LOD, Im not sure Id put electrolytics in the signal path when film would do though.


----------



## High_Q

I don't know if it is placebo, but the lods with the huge caps makes it sound so much better.  It sounds punchier, quicker, detailed(great vocals), and sound stage is wider.  why not electrolytics in the signal path?


----------



## RuiCanela

you should read this http://tangentsoft.net/audio/input-cap.html


----------



## Prog Rock Man

I am planning on making speaker cables for a friend. I have the cable ( Van Damme) and banana plugs ( Deltron), the issue is that the where the cable enters the banana plug the solder bucket is quite big and the metal of the banana itself is quite thick, so I cannot get it to heat up enough to melt solder into the cable and so onto the solder bucket.
   
  I found this image of Deltron banana plugs and it looks like the cable is glued in?
   

   
  With the phonos, jacks and XLRs I have made holding the soldering iron to the solder bucket has generated enough heat to melt the solder.
   
  What should I do? Thanks.


----------



## SpudHarris

The secret to solder flow is flux..
   
  I have had the same issue and seriously I find the solder will flow if you use flux. I use this with Cardas solder and never any issues even with big jobs.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





prog rock man said:


> I am planning on making speaker cables for a friend. I have the cable ( Van Damme) and banana plugs ( Deltron), the issue is that the where the cable enters the banana plug the solder bucket is quite big and the metal of the banana itself is quite thick, so I cannot get it to heat up enough to melt solder into the cable and so onto the solder bucket.


 
   
  Seems you need a better soldering iron.
   
  Are you just using a little pencil iron from Radio Shack or something? If so, I'd recommend getting something better. I'm using a Weller WES51 for soldering the same Deltron bananas you're using, but I'm pretty sure even my old $50 WLC-100 could do that as long as you're using a large tip.
   
  Quote: 





> I found this image of Deltron banana plugs and it looks like the cable is glued in?


 
   
  Looks like solder flux residue to me.
   
  By the way, what solder are you using? If it's a silver-bearing solder, it will have a higher melting temperature making it more difficult to get the wire and banana up to temperature.
   
  se


----------



## jamess71

Quote: 





prog rock man said:


> I am planning on making speaker cables for a friend. I have the cable ( Van Damme) and banana plugs ( Deltron), the issue is that the where the cable enters the banana plug the solder bucket is quite big and the metal of the banana itself is quite thick, so I cannot get it to heat up enough to melt solder into the cable and so onto the solder bucket.
> 
> I found this image of Deltron banana plugs and it looks like the cable is glued in?


 
   
  That is flux residue, and you need more heat, thats all. Good luck


----------



## Prog Rock Man

It is a small soldering iron and I am usinf good old lead solder. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Saintkeat

Thanks Parrots! my 3 viablue plugs came today and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Saintkeat

hahaha my first initial thought was oooooo pretty....
   
  my cable is enroute with the "in-laws" from San Fran so it'll be a while before I could really say what I think of them =D
   
  I'll have to investigate strain relief methods while I'm at it...


----------



## High_Q

Why does these big change the sound drastically?  My capped LOD obviously sounds better.  Any reasons why huge electrolytics would make my imod or Fuze LO sound so much better?  It sounds as good as my desktop amp with the big caps.  220uF caps.
  
  Quote: 





high_q said:


> I don't know if it is placebo, but the lods with the huge caps makes it sound so much better.  It sounds punchier, quicker, detailed(great vocals), and sound stage is wider.  why not electrolytics in the signal path?


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





high_q said:


> Why does these big change the sound drastically?  My capped LOD obviously sounds better.  Any reasons why huge electrolytics would make my imod or Fuze LO sound so much better?  It sounds as good as my desktop amp with the big caps.  220uF caps.


 


  Change in output impedance


----------



## High_Q

Dissipation Factor  Where:


 δ is the angle between the capacitor's impedance vector and the negative reactive axis.
 DF is the *D*issipation *F*actor (sometimes expressed as a percentage).
 ESR stands for *E*quivalent *S*eries *R*esistance
 _X_C is the capacitive reactance
 





   




   
  DF(220uF, 25v) = 0.10
   
  |Xc(@f=20)| = 36.17
   
  ESR=3.617
   
  |z(@f=20)| = 36.35 ohms
   
  Thats impedance added by the cap at the LOD output(Amp input), not amp output.  I am using my JDS CMOY. 
   
  Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Change in output impedance


----------



## bik2101




----------



## Saintkeat

24AWG Nucleotide mono to stereo 3.5mm Viablue T6 plugs =D


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> 24AWG Nucleotide mono to stereo 3.5mm Viablue T6 plugs =D


 

 Very nice


----------



## apatN

Mono to stereo? What's it for?


----------



## Saintkeat

My Grados with detachable cables. Check the sr60 mods thread


----------



## apatN

Ah, that was my guess. Nice cable.


----------



## grokit

But all three plugs are stereo...


----------



## Saintkeat

well observed point, seeing how difficult it is to find high quality similar plugs that offer both mono and stereo options, I decided to just buy 3 stereos.
   
  Use 1 for stereo
  Use 2 for mono. All you need to do is solder tip and ground, ignoring the ring, and voila mono plug.
   
  hope that helps.
   
  cheers apatN!


----------



## nikongod

Not exactly DIY, but close enough. 
   
  A long while back i got into an argument as to the quality of the sony-R10 cable. Being a die-hard fanboy I took the position that there is no better cable in existence and anyone who says otherwise deserves the crap they get. The point was made that the R10 cable oxidizes rapidly and turns funky green. I had at that time opened my R10 and the cable at the drivers was pretty copper-gold like good clean un-oxidized copper should be. I had not ever opened the y-split thing, which I was told was another problem point.
   
   
  Fast forwards a few years to 2 weekends ago when I brought the R10 out to the mini-meet at Leesure's house. Many thanks to Lee for opening his home to us all. Anyways, as I often do I brought my R10 to a mini and they got passed around like oldblueeyes' sister. As I was finishing up for the day someone brought the R10 up to me with a solumn look on their face, and random crap in their hand... The y-split came apart. 
   
  REwind 4-years to when I got the R10. When I got the R10 the Y-split thing didnt feel right... it was kind of springy, not stiff like the other R10s I have seen. As mu luck would have it the screw in there backed out and the thing FINALLY fell apart. 
   
  Anyways, before putting the Y-split back together I snapped a few pics of my cable. 
   

   
  Noce and golden-red-coppery like good copper should be. 
   
  It took me longer to take this photo than to actually fix the problem.  Handholding macro is tricky.


----------



## psgarcha92

Electrolytic Caps in the Signal path do work in stripping off the DC offset, but as i have read, they are not as transparent as the Film caps that are actually recommended.
  i am tempted to use the 220uF in the signal path on the Fuze LOD now. But, there's always a problem of Nichicon and Blackgate availability here. Local shops only provide Vishay BC caps, and they are not Audiophile Grade at all. For most part, i know that its the question of preference. where u might like the signature that ur Elna 220uF caps produce, i might like the transparency of my Film Caps.


----------



## High_Q

I would try it, I usually do not notice subtle changes in sound, but it was hard to not notice sound with the 220uF silmic in the path.  It made it sound like a desktop rig(larger sound stage).  I need an explaination why.  It would satisfy me as an EE.


----------



## nikongod

Differences in distortion? Caps exhibit many nonlinearities that cause it in interesting and often unpredictable ways. 
   
http://stephan.win31.de/capdist.htm
   
  Your going to hate hearing it, but did you burn them in? It may be an interesting experience.


----------



## nikongod

I just rewired my SkullCandy Aviators balanced with some blue silver plated copper in a round braid.
  Why rewired - the stock TRRS connector was fiddly with some of my DIY gear. It worked perfectly with my rockboxed Iriver iHP-120, and it was a dream on my friends iPod with the volume control pod-thing, but I prefer to use my transformer amp. At home all of my gear uses a 1/4" plug (or balanced) and my "little plug in a big hole" adapter didnt work right. 
   
  I am currently listening out of my Balanced mahogany Cmoy (its a pseudo-clone of a commercial amp). Its quite nice.
   
  I may try these with the amp I designed a few years back later on even though The Siver Ghost doesn't work well with low impedance headphones.


----------



## cyberspyder

A sneak peek before epoxy-potting/clean-up and final reassembly:
















What do you fellas think? First PortaPro recable, had a listen last night, bass was tamed slightly and mids are not as recessed anymore. Should improve with time. Too bad the Head-Fi member didn't do the Kramer mod as well. 

Brendan


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> A sneak peek before epoxy-potting/clean-up and final reassembly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  whats the reason people shrink wrap over the connector like that?


----------



## Saintkeat

they think its neater and keeps the twist tight. but it adds to microphonics and stiffness.


----------



## cyberspyder

saintkeat said:


> they think its neater and keeps the twist tight. but it adds to microphonics and stiffness.




Then in your opinion what doesn't add microphnics? All the solutions I've tried, from leaving it bare to using nylon sleeving and heatshrink adds the same amount of microphonics. It has more to do with the insulation of the actual wire rather than what I put on top. 

He was referring to why I heatshrunk over the miniplug, no particular reason why I did it, it looks more complete that way.


----------



## roadcykler

I thought going green was a good thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





parrots said:


> Just a quick heads up to those with the TWag V1 cables, Cryo parts have said they will replace all V1 cables and not just ones that have gone green with the V2 after my lab tests have showed it to be of only 87% silver.
> Please don't reply to this here as there is a separate thread on this.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 cotton slevee


----------



## JamesMcProgger

man Calrad plugs are HUGE
  here's nexto to a neutrik
   

   
  Im thinking to use it in a cable for the hd25, but now im questioning its portability.
   
  Edit:
   
  Cant find a document on which solder tip is for each channel in the calras, its a 4 pin, but im gonna use it as 3 only. anyone knows?


----------



## nikongod

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Cant find a document on which solder tip is for each channel in the calras, its a 4 pin, but im gonna use it as 3 only. anyone knows?


 

 Surely you have a multimeter and can figure this out on your own... I hope.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





nikongod said:


> Surely you have a multimeter and can figure this out on your own... I hope.






   
  Then i guess I'll have to go and get one multimeter. it sure's gonna be useful in the future too.
   
  thanks.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

should have gone with a regular stereo plug. but i found out which is which now.


----------



## Br777

^ I'm confused about something... when i hear "twag" or "twag v2"  I thought those were cables made by ALO.    I thought twag was not a generic term, but a name the ALO ppl gave their cable.
  I'm asking b/c you are posting it in the DIY gallery so now i'm not sure what it means.
   
  thanks
   
  also.. what gauge wire did you use for your IEM cable and if you dont mind me asking.. where do you get your wire?


----------



## cyberspyder

br777 said:


> ^ I'm confused about something... when i hear "twag" or "twag v2"  I thought those were cables made by ALO.    I thought twag was not a generic term, but a name the ALO ppl gave their cable.
> I'm asking b/c you are posting it in the DIY gallery so now i'm not sure what it means.
> 
> thanks
> ...




Well Whiplash Audio names their cables TWAG as well.


----------



## grokit

Very nice work (as usual) Parrots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Doesn't the TWag come from Cryoparts?
   
"TWag is a true bespoke wire and is only available direct from CryoParts and the only authorized OEM at this time, Whiplash Audio."


----------



## cyberspyder

Yep, them and Whiplash are the only places that are authorized to carry it.


----------



## Caphead78

May I ask where you got the non twag stranded silver?
  Quote: 





parrots said:


> I recently cut up a V2 cable so that was made from the remainder of the wire so yes it's the same whiplash TWag V2 wire that was used in that LOD.
> Appologise for any confusion.


----------



## Br777

i see, so the wire itself is called twag, and not the cable as a whole... makes sense now. 
   
  ALO, whiplash, cryoparts..... i get the three mixed up.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

this would be my first headphone cable 
   

   

   
  sennheiser HD25 cable, still have to cut one side shorter but will wait until my senn plugs get here... the calrad plug is pretty neat to work with


----------



## ujamerstand

ain't too bad.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> this would be my first headphone cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  dang I like that connector. you're the first person i've seen use a calrad.  I've been eyeing those, but i couldnt find a photo of the insides of one so i wasnt sure if i wanted to deal with it.. glad you posted that.
   
  thanks for the comparison in size to the neutrik also.  I had no idea they were so big.. it looks like they are about as big as a switchcraft right angle.  any experience with those as a comparison?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Thanks uJamer! how is the "server down" treating ya?
   
  @Br777: never used a switchcraft of any type. and the biggest i have are the Vintage_Audio_Labs, those are some fat plugs. and as for the calrad i wanted a 3 conductor but they were out of stock so i got the 4 conductor. first time i work with the kind of insides "the socket kind" and it wasnt that hard even for me


----------



## cyberspyder

Finished product:





















Brendan


----------



## JamesMcProgger

what a pro lookinf cable Brendan. I specially like the Y split design
   
  what is the sleeve, doesnt looks like nylon sleeve.


----------



## hanson72

My very first cables ever! I started with the RCA-RCA cables in the middle to practice, using your the cheaper radioshack plugs. Then I decided to run back to radioshack and pick up some Gold Series connectors to make a long RCA-Mini so I can lay in my bed with my macbook connected to my amp on a stand at the base of my bed.
  This was my first time playing with heat shrink too haha so i ended up getting some that was really small. On the big cable I put some heat shrink on the ground so I could try and braid the whole cable. Wow was braiding a cable for 10 feet a chore!!
  Anyways, the cables work perfect. I noticed an improvement over the mini-mini to femaleMini-RCA hook up I was using before. The cable I am using is some 18gauge CCA speaker wire I got from walmart.
   
  Now that I got the hang of making cables its time to order better connectors and make some more, maybe even sell a few here and there for people.


----------



## cyberspyder

jamesmcprogger said:


> what a pro lookinf cable Brendan. I specially like the Y split design
> 
> what is the sleeve, doesnt looks like nylon sleeve.




It's not Techflex, but rather nylon multifilament. Thanks for the comments .

Brendan


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Very nice looking recable of that Porta Pro


 

 X2, I just had a complimentary professional recable of my Ed8 and I would prefer the construction of that PortaPro cable although the silver sounds great. On mine there's no heatshrink above the Y for protection, and the stiffness of the lower part of the cable with thick heatshrink + techflex is a bit cumbersome for my taste.


----------



## SpudHarris

USB made from mil spec SPOFC.....
   
  Made this for my CLAS to see if there is any mileage in custom USB's as ALO is selling copper versions for quite a sum. This cost me about £10 + my time.


----------



## GrandZechs

So I'm working on my first re-cable. I'm actually using a pair of car audio interconnects as doner wire, it's silver plated oxy free copper ($12 for 20ft). My main question is dose any one know where to get a good solid 3.5mm stereo female connector? I would like something solid metal silver (color) or carbon fiber, I want to do the re-cable in 2pcs, a short lead off the cans and a longer extension. Any suggestions? As I plan on using the Vintage Audio carbon fiber connectors for the males.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

future grado cable
   

   

   

   
   
  the VA labs plugs is a charm and Im not happy with the way the Y split looks, but overall im happy with the cable


----------



## Sayex

Quote:


cyberspyder said:


> A sneak peek before epoxy-potting/clean-up and final reassembly:


   
  How should i remove the drivers from the "arc" of the headphone???
  Little help would be nice


----------



## nikongod

they pull off


----------



## ujamerstand

I'm doing well, free from server addiction! 
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


>


 

 you got a fly on your desk.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





nikongod said:


> they pull off


 

 lol


----------



## G.Trenchev

Simple & rugged cables,that serve me well:


----------



## FallenAngel

Looks great with the Neutrik connectors, really like those RCAs.


----------



## Aoshinomori

Hi, I'd like to share my interconnect, "angled" to "straight", sealed with clear, quick-drying epoxy.


----------



## G.Trenchev

Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> Looks great with the Neutrik connectors, really like those RCAs.


 


  They're Proel actually 
  Same quality & price,looks good indeed.


----------



## samsquanch

Just finished these, Gebco MP1022 cable with Dayton "Audiophile" Locking RCA's.  I don't think I'll ever use those RCA's again, total pain to work with, and out of the 8 I ordered, 3 of the shells wouldn't screw on properly, like they were drilled off center.  Oh well, they were cheap...
   

   
   

   
  Camera phone pics....


----------



## Br777

hi all. I'm  looking at doing a Cooner wire and silicone insulation group buy.. please check out my thread here.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/556746/cooner-wire-and-silicone-insulation-group-buy-interest-check#post_7514779


----------



## ccklone

grandzechs said:


> My main question is dose any one know where to get a good solid 3.5mm stereo female connector? I would like something solid metal




Hey Now,

Moon Audio
http://www.moon-audio.com/DIY_Other_Connectors.htm
--
Finest kind,
Chris


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Hello guys, maybe someone can help me here,

  in the senn plug one of the tips is thick and the otehr thiner. which one is the ground and which the channel?

   

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/329/sennplugqg1.jpg/


----------



## High_Q

Get a multimeter and do continuity check(one that makes a beep) from the each tip to plug, and thats how you can know.  You can find the ground, then you know the other is the signal.
  
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Hello guys, maybe someone can help me here,
> 
> in the senn plug one of the tips is thick and the otehr thiner. which one is the ground and which the channel?
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





high_q said:


> Get a multimeter and do continuity check(one that makes a beep) from the each tip to plug, and thats how you can know.  You can find the ground, then you know the other is the signal.


 
   
  Problem was the cable was without the plug already hehe, anyway bobsayshi told me the thick is the ground. and remember I had another cable and and confirm it.


----------



## SpudHarris

Large pin is ground (-) and thinner one is signal (+)


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Large pin is ground (-) and thinner one is signal (+)


 


  Exactly, like at the aftermarket ones


----------



## Saintkeat

Vintage audio lab 3.5mm rhodium plated plugs for mono and Hirose Balanced connector. Cable is made of Double Helix occ Nucleotide copper.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

looking great keat. I was just sayin how the Vintage Audia labs plugs are the sexiest.


----------



## Saintkeat

yup but they are hefty. heavier and bigger than the hirose balanced connector.
   
  the screw doesn't serve much function. very different from the viablue plugs where the screws serve as a strain relief. This screw seems to be for aesthetics more than anything.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

depend on the cable I guess, I put a very thick cable and the screws does its job. but yea, in small cables they look HUGE and bulky


----------



## Br777

I'm thinking about trying *this*... am I a lunatic?


----------



## High_Q

Not true, depends on where you solder ground or positive.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Exactly, like at the aftermarket ones


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





high_q said:


> Not true, depends on where you solder ground or positive.


 

 Ouuuu..you are a really clever man!!!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Ouuuu..you are a really clever man!!!


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





high_q said:


> Not true, depends on where you solder ground or positive.


 


 Don't you ever get bored of being a jerk?


----------



## High_Q

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Don't you ever get bored of being a jerk?


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Does anybody here can swap out the pailiccs jack from my Lune cable to a Viablue T6s?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Finished a Sennheiser HD580/600/650 cable for Zafonic today:
   
  Cardas HPSC connectors
  99.9999 UPOCC silver
  Homegrown Audio mesh sheath
  Neutrik 3.5mm
  Thanks to Homegrown Audio!


----------



## FallenAngel

Very nice looking build, congrats.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Thanks for the kind words!
  
  Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> Very nice looking build, congrats.


 
   
  Today we finished these TF.10's for a director of a church. Can you see the special touch we had added to his cable?
   

   
  More Senn cables


----------



## FallenAngel

Nice outline of a Catholic cross.
   
  Is that 3-1 adhesive heatshrink?  Got a good source for it?  The selection in Canada isn't the best.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Your basic hardware store HAS to have this stuff! You absolutely need it for electrical wiring!
   
  Check out this Litz braid of 26AWG silver for my Grado SR-60 project!


----------



## FallenAngel

Yeah... keep dreaming, I only get decent supplies online, and even then the choices are limited unless I want to wait a couple of weeks in transit.
   
  Solid-core silver for headphones... at least it's thin.  I'd really recommend putting nylon sleeving over it, slightly shorter than wire so when there is strain on cable, the sleeving takes the stress and the cable isn't fully stretched (good practice for headphone cables).


----------



## Chris_Himself

Oh they're going to end up the same as the Sennheiser cables I've been making! This is just what they start out as.


----------



## Br777

Speaking of Sennheiser... Finally ditched that god-awful connector...every aspect of that connector was flawed.
  it slipped out of the jack if you breathed on it wrong, it was super long, when you swiveled it into a right angle connector (a great concept) it stuck out so far that it was just ridiculous. 
   
  boy was the wire a pain to work with.  the insulation was industrial strength rubber.. i tell ya i'm never gonna break this cable on accident.. sheesh... 
  I definitely love neutrik connectors... Though now i'm tempted to redo it without the middle metal tube.. but then i wont get the benefit of their awesome strain relief system.


----------



## daigo

Nice work on those Senn cables, Chris_Himself.  What gage wire did you use for them?  I was considering using some Mogami mini star quad I had on hand, and taking the 24 awg wire inside and making a cable for my HD650's to practice braiding.


----------



## Chris_Himself

26 AWG Mundorf Silver Mogami kicks ass, but I like Canare Starquad because it's grey. Both sound about the same. The problem is the wire that comes out of both of them are like 11AWG which so add it all up and you have a pretty beefy cable!


----------



## Chris_Himself

My recabled SR-60's that I bought just to prove a point that cables do make a difference.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Chris that looks beautiful. can you prove the difference?


----------



## Chris_Himself

I hate romanticizing what things are supposed to sound like but I definitely have to say this is some NIGHT and DAY stuff and that every penny that it cost and was well worth the effort/materials. Sadly you'll just have to take my word for it... thats the crappy thing with audiophilia.
   
  That being said, I don't have words to accurately describe it other than everything is improved, it tends to balance out the brightness pretty well with a more pronounced midrange. The bass isn't affected but on proper recordings of drum solos, the bass is even tighter/faster and it extends deeper than before but you don't get more of it. No boomyness though. The treble on my SF5's went from being pretty bright all the way into a rolloff into being really clear and instead of a rolloff (when it gets all quiet and buzzy?), it'll actually just accurately play frequencies it wasn't able to before...
   
  To sum it all up, I owned a pair of SR 225's from ALO (big stranded UPOCC copper) that were a fair deal better than RS-2's recabled. I don't know/care what science goes into that, but after that I've been a huge recable junkie from the moment I pulled those things out of the box and plugged them in to the first availible source I had. Now I just own Furutech recabled SR-225's. Give me 100 hours to burn these in and I should be able to tell you which is better at the end of the day. The point of me even buying 60's when I have 225's is to ultimately prove that recabling works and that silver is better than copper at the same grade. (only to myself, I avoid posting comparisons on head-fi like the devil)


----------



## Caphead78

Nice cable Chris_Himself! I like the wood accents.
   
I'm sure this gets asked all the time but can anyone point me to a guide for recabling Grados (particularly opening them up and putting them back together)? The search feature hasn't been too helpful to me.
   

 Nevermind I found one!! Just had to look a little deeper into the threads


----------



## debaser1

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Finished a Sennheiser HD580/600/650 cable for Zafonic today:
> 
> Cardas HPSC connectors
> 99.9999 UPOCC silver
> ...


 

 This looks great. I was wondering if you followed a guide for this? I want to replace my stock HD600 cable. I tried searching but I came up pretty empty.


----------



## Chris_Himself

No guide. It's just 4 wires of whatever material you want to use + any heatshrink tube + any nylon sheathing you use. In this case it was nylon and teflon dielectric 99.9999 silver of the 26AWG flavor. The connectors are of the Cardas HPSC rhodium variety. Be sure to use the 1/4" techflex sleeve from homegrown! Makes this look like the 200-300 dollar cables for like 4 bucks.
   
  Thanks for the kind words! My default album is full of pics if you want to take a gander!


----------



## cyberspyder

Is that 3:1 on the Senn plugs? Just a hint, but 2:1 works alot better, looks less bulky IMO (no offense!).

Good work!

Brendan


----------



## Chris_Himself

I like chunky plugs!
   
  Cyberspyder are you a fellow USN brother?


----------



## cyberspyder

You caught me red handed, I wanted to change my username back to Brendan here, but that was taken .


----------



## daigo

Learning to build cables with a small project first, a couple of LOD's for my iPhone to the mini^3 I built a few weeks ago.  On the left is a low profile one that I made to practice with using a sawed off Neutrik right angle connector.  On the right is an LOD made with 24 awg solid core silver wire from homegrownaudio terminated with a knockoff Palic straight connector (didn't have any strain relief so I had to improvise).  Solid core silver wire is a bit too stiff though. 
   
  With the practice soldering and braiding, I think I'm ready to try a headphone cable for my Sennheiser HD650's now.


----------



## Br777

Epoxy - strong stuff!
   
  funny thing happened today.
  I reterminated my earbuds again last night with a neutrik right angle.  I made it the extra small way by attaching the rubber directly to the threads like many people do.
  I was concerned about strain relief, so i decided to fill the connector with putty epoxy.  I was confident this would make for a solid connection, and ease my concerns about strain relief.... boy was i right.
   
  i was walking with my headphones on today, wire under my shirt, clip+ clipped to my belt.
  there must have been the slightest bit of wire sticking out because the next thing i knew i felt a strong tug and heard a SNAP!
   
  but the music never stopped...
  i looked down to find my clip+ dangling down, still attached to my headphones, still playing music, but the clip had torn off the back of the player.
   
  well... this looks like job for super glue!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  at least i know now beyond a shadow of a doubt that my connector is sound.


----------



## rsgladwin85

I just ordered some Canare 4S11, some carbon techflex, ViaBlue 1/4" plug and Splitter, and some red and black heatshrink.  I ordered enough for two cables, one of which is going in my AluMod SR80i 's.  The other I'm not sure what cans it's going in yet.  Once I make it home from Afghan and get them made I'll post some pics.


----------



## Vaughn

Hey guys, this seems like the best place to ask this question...
   
  I'm going to be building a dedicated cable to go from my HE-500's to a SR-71B. The connectors are already set, I'm just trying to decided on a good quality quad conductor cable to get from here to there. Length is only going to be about 4ft so I could go with a higher price cable if it is worthwhile...
   
  Any suggestions?


----------



## cyberspyder

If you're deadset on quad-type cables, there are only a few brands I'd recommend: Canare, Mogami, Gotham, and Cardas. All four have similar quality (extremely high) and are reasonably priced.


----------



## Vaughn

I'm not deadset on anything, but it does need to be a 4 conductor cable for balanced operation. Perhaps my terminology is wrong. I have used Mogami before with good results...
   
  I actually found I had some cable on hand that might work very well. A fairly thin coaxial made up of teflon dielectric and silver plated copper. A run of this for each side might work very well.


----------



## apatN

Quote: 





rsgladwin85 said:


> I just ordered some Canare 4S11, some carbon techflex, ViaBlue 1/4" plug and Splitter, and some red and black heatshrink.  I ordered enough for two cables, one of which is going in my AluMod SR80i 's.  The other I'm not sure what cans it's going in yet.  Once I make it home from Afghan and get them made I'll post some pics.


 

 You might want to cancel that order... 4S11 is one of the thickest wire you can get and certainly not meant for headphone recables.


----------



## Nightslayer

Grado SR60 with Canare L-4E6S, resheathed with a Converse shoelace and transparent heatshrink, Y-Split done with heatshrink and hotglue, terminated with a Neutrik right-angled.


  Edit: Sorry about the bad picture quality, natural lighting coming from only one direction.


----------



## Chris_Himself

I can't believe you do such nice work and you don't believe in recables being an upgrade in sound! Either way, high five for the craftsmanship bro


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I can't believe you do such nice work and you don't believe in recables being an upgrade in sound! Either way, high five for the craftsman ship bro


 


  Well each to his own, the recable gives me the added advantage of a much shorter cable and a nicer looking one  Thank you very much for the compliment, your cables are way awesome too.


----------



## rsgladwin85

Quote: 





apatn said:


> You might want to cancel that order... 4S11 is one of the thickest wire you can get and certainly not meant for headphone recables.


 

 Yeah, I just noticed that.  Thanks for the heads up.  I'll just use it for something else and I'm ordering some 4S6 instead for headphone purposes.  Maybe a couple of binaural speaker cables.  I'll figures something out.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





nightslayer said:


> Grado SR60 with Canare L-4E6S, resheathed with a Converse shoelace and transparent heatshrink, Y-Split done with heatshrink and hotglue, terminated with a Neutrik right-angled.
> 
> Edit: Sorry about the bad picture quality, natural lighting coming from only one direction.


 


  Very nice work, and I think your photographing isn't half bad either 
  But I have a pro tip: Try to bounce the light using a large flat white surface, such as a text book f.ex. By doing this you can 'fill out' those black areas some.


----------



## Chris_Himself

TF.10 cable for Nucgaek
   
  28AWG silver w/ Viablue T6s 3.5mm


----------



## DefQon

got bored so what not.....
   

   
  1/8 braid
  some cheap 3.5mm jacks lying around (I swear I cannot hear the difference between this interconnect using these plugs and my other two using Pallics and Neutriks)
  4 strand braid 26awg pure silver cable (1 strand of cat5 cable in braid to keep the cable bit more straight and stiff)


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





defqon said:


> some cheap 3.5mm jacks lying around (I swear I cannot hear the difference between this interconnect using these plugs and my other two using Pallics and Neutriks)


 


 The difference is not in sound but in build quality. Those things are harder to work with and probably don't take stress as well as the Pallics/Neutriks do. That and repeated soldering/unsoldering would probably destroy them easier.


----------



## cyberspyder

A quickie AKG cable:







Brendan


----------



## SpudHarris

Nice sleek cable Brendan. Something stealth like about it...


----------



## DefQon

True but these jacks are damn sturdy same build quality as my Neutriks except a different look, heck I even tried breaking the inside soldering points...to no success. From what I remember these jacks cost me about $9 from Jaycar....while ago



nightslayer said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by DefQon  some cheap 3.5mm jacks lying around (I swear I cannot hear the difference between this interconnect using these plugs and my other two using Pallics and Neutriks) The difference is not in sound but in build quality. Those things are harder to work with and probably don't take stress as well as the Pallics/Neutriks do. That and repeated soldering/unsoldering would probably destroy them easier.




Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Made this two to connect the DAPs in the car aux. nothing fancy.


----------



## Chris_Himself

I wish they made plugs in red or blue anodized aluminum, something about that just looks sweet to me in my head for some reason...


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I wish they made plugs in red or blue anodized aluminum, something about that just looks sweet to me in my head for some reason...


 

  
  closest I can think of is the Neutrik colored rings or colored boots


----------



## J-Pak

wrong thread, please delete


----------



## revolink24

Simple RCAs, Canare L2T2S, Rean (Neutrik) RCAs.


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Simple RCAs, Canare L2T2S, Rean (Neutrik) RCAs.


 

 Nice and clean  A small tip though, when shooting the cable try and get more light on it


----------



## JamesMcProgger

little interconnect to make the rig less bulky


   
  need to invent a small LOD for zune120


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> little interconnect to make the rig less bulky
> 
> 
> 
> need to invent a small LOD for zune120


 


   
  looks like you'd be better off using those connectors without the middle cylander section... just attaching the rubber strain releif directly to the threats of the connector halves.
  a little epoxy and super glue and they're rock solid.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





br777 said:


> looks like you'd be better off using those connectors without the middle cylander section... just attaching the rubber strain releif directly to the threats of the connector halves.
> a little epoxy and super glue and they're rock solid.


 


  I tried but it was too loose. and I do have some epoxy now that you mention ... might try that
  you meant, epoxy and superglue in the connector? or superglue for the rubber strain releif only?


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> I tried but it was too loose. and I do have some epoxy now that you mention ... might try that
> you meant, epoxy and superglue in the connector? or superglue for the rubber strain relief only?


 


   
  they way I've done it is using puddy epoxy so you can basically fill the entire inside of the connector down to the edges of the threads where the screws go, then either use more epoxy, or super glue to glue the connector together.. i find that the rubber part will stay on just fine with no adhesive if you do it this way.  IMO its only there for looks anyway.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Hey Br777, thanks for the tips, luckily I had some putty epoxy
   

   

   
  it is way more conventional now. there is a tiny gap between the sides of the shell, but one can barely notice. thanks!


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Hey Br777, thanks for the tips, luckily I had some putty epoxy
> 
> it is way more conventional now. there is a tiny gap between the sides of the shell, but one can barely notice. thanks!


 

 The gap is there even if you were to screw on the cylinder, I noticed that problem as well. Don't worry about it.


----------



## dfkt




----------



## TMoney

Converted the stock HD800 cable from SE to 4-Pin XLR.
   
  My 2nd DIY project after completing a CMoy.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





dfkt said:


>


 

 was the original cable the same as my bdi pro 705? a tick steel cover coiled around it.


----------



## dfkt

Yes, exactly, it was that "shower hose" cable, which is barely portable.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





tmoney said:


> Converted the stock HD800 cable from SE to 4-Pin XLR.
> 
> My 2nd DIY project after completing a CMoy.


 

 nice! Do you have any photos of the progress?


----------



## TMoney

Quote: 





.sup said:


> nice! Do you have any photos of the progress?


 

 I didn't think to, but I found this thread to be really helpful in figuring out what to do: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/429026/hd-800-cable-dissection-what-the-hell-am-i-lookin-at
   
  I also made an XLR to 1/4" adapter with the other end of the cable while I was at it.
   

   
  It really is a simple process once you get past the scary step of cutting the cable. From there, all you need to do is strip the wires, figure out which wire is which, then solder them to the leads on the XLR jack. With the XLR jack housing removed the soldering looks like this. 
   

   
  Not the prettiest solder job you've ever seen, but practice makes perfect (I hope).
   
  If you are thinking of modifying your cable too I'm happy to answer any questions about the process.


----------



## .Sup

Thanks!


----------



## Chris_Himself

A Grado cable I had built for Sawyer60:
   

   
  Gonna mail this out to him with a handwritten note today, hopefully he enjoys them!


----------



## apatN

Nice work, though if you made that cable with the intention to sell it you are currently in violation with head-fi's rules. If you want to sell stuff via this forum you will have to become a member of the trade (MOT).


----------



## revolink24

This is true, if he's selling for a profit.


----------



## .Sup

Very nice cable Chris! The only thing I would change is the splitter not being angular but rounded.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





apatn said:


> Nice work, though if you made that cable with the intention to sell it you are currently in violation with head-fi's rules. If you want to sell stuff via this forum you will have to become a member of the trade (MOT).


 
   
  I'm posting pictures of a cable I'm making for somebody? It's no different than people posting Grado woodies in that thread either.

  
  Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> This is true, if he's selling for a profit.


 

 I'm not! I'd have much nicer cans if I did 
   


  Quote: 





.sup said:


> Very nice cable Chris! The only thing I would change is the splitter not being angular but rounded.


 


  I do 'em rounded by default, actually he wanted it squared off like that! I personally think it looks badass!


----------



## apatN

I am just saying... There have been some head-fiers whose posts were deleted.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





apatn said:


> I am just saying... There have been some head-fiers whose posts were deleted.


 


  names! we want names and head to roll down the hill!! jk
   
  chris makes some sweet looking cables.


----------



## Br777

in my everlasting search for the best DIY components, and lowest prices, i found these beauties and felt morally obligated to share them... their ebay store sells lots of good stuff, but these stood out


----------



## Chris_Himself

Hey these are actually kinda cute! I should start building RCA's now except for the fact that I have no use for 'em! 
   
  I really like these though.


----------



## dirkpitt45

Great find; I think I might order some of their gold/silver ones. They look pretty solid, and a set of 4 for ~$20 shipped. Just need some nice looking wire now. Anyone know of somewhere to buy wire similar to the Double Helix "Nucleotide" stuff? I like the clear tubing + copper, looks neat. Just a tad too pricey for me though


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





tmoney said:


> Converted the stock HD800 cable from SE to 4-Pin XLR.
> 
> My 2nd DIY project after completing a CMoy.


 

 Ouch some scratches on that HD800


----------



## TMoney

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Ouch some scratches on that HD800


 
   
  I refer to them affectionately as "battle scars."
   
  The HD800 is my warhorse and it's the headphone I find myself reaching for 95% of the time, hence the signs of use.


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





dirkpitt45 said:


> Great find; I think I might order some of their gold/silver ones. They look pretty solid, and a set of 4 for ~$20 shipped. Just need some nice looking wire now. Anyone know of somewhere to buy wire similar to the Double Helix "Nucleotide" stuff? I like the clear tubing + copper, looks neat. Just a tad too pricey for me though


 

 I believe you can make it yourself with pure copper wire plus teflon tubing. I asked someone about it earlier and they sent me some diameters and ebay listings, I'll have to find them.
   
  Well it was user "piotrus-g", he sent me a couple ebay listings.
  Wire:
  http://cgi.ebay.com/25-feet-stranded-28-AWG-Silver-Teflon-Wire-Black-/230550927842?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ade7f9e2
  tubing:
  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=280652775067&si=amXLml%252F3jW%252F2lSOKxaLypE3wcD8%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT
   
  what he said: "As you can see the difference between OD of wire and ID of tubing is 0,06mm! So basicaly half of 1,2m cable slided without problem but for the rest I just pust tubing for a moment over a flame and then push the wire inside inch by inch."
   
  sounds like hard work but the end result is gorgeous.


----------



## Heffa

One of five XLR interconnects I've done recently.
  Silver-plated copper cables in 100% cotton sleeves, Neutrik NC3FXX-B & NC3MXX-B.
   
  I really like the looks, but I haven't been able to test them yet, since I haven't bought the processor (Marantz AV7005 or Emotiva XMC-1) I'm going to use them for yet.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





heffa said:


> One of five XLR interconnects I've done recently.
> Silver-plated copper cables in 100% cotton sleeves, Neutrik NC3FXX-B & NC3MXX-B.
> 
> I really like the looks, but I haven't been able to test them yet, since I haven't bought the processor (Marantz AV7005 or Emotiva XMC-1) I'm going to use them for yet.


 

 That is hands down the coolest cable I've ever seen. That would look damn fine on a pair of cans man! Great work!


----------



## Heffa

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> That is hands down the coolest cable I've ever seen. That would look damn fine on a pair of cans man! Great work!


 
  Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'm actually planning to do something similar once I get my hands on a pair of Grado SR325is (they are terribly expensive and hard to get here in Sweden).
  I'll have to pick some other cable though, since the braid of four 1mm (AWG 18) cables are way to stiff for using as headphone cable.


----------



## v0yce

Quote: 





heffa said:


> One of five XLR interconnects I've done recently.
> Silver-plated copper cables in 100% cotton sleeves, Neutrik NC3FXX-B & NC3MXX-B.
> 
> I really like the looks, but I haven't been able to test them yet, since I haven't bought the processor (Marantz AV7005 or Emotiva XMC-1) I'm going to use them for yet.


 

 Looks great. Where did you get the cotton sleeve?


----------



## Heffa

Quote: 





v0yce said:


> Looks great. Where did you get the cotton sleeve?


 
   
  Thanks!
   
  I bought it from a swedish supplier of high-end parts, Svalander Audio , and I think they actually manufacture it themselves.
  Unfortunately, their site seems to be in swedish only, but you can always try contacting them at info@svalander.se and ask if they can sell overseas.


----------



## SpudHarris

How much you after?
   
  Scratch that, I just looked and this is the smallest stuff I have. It's the stuff people use for 2 wires after the Y split on headphone recables but I squeezed 4 wires in for my USB. What will you use 1/16 for?


----------



## apatN

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> How much you after?
> 
> Scratch that, I just looked and this is the smallest stuff I have. It's the stuff people use for 2 wires after the Y split on headphone recables but I squeezed 4 wires in for my USB. What will you use 1/16 for?


 

 Looks great. What do you use it for?


----------



## SpudHarris

Thanks!
   
  It's for taking digital from the ipod to the CLAS then into P4. The CLAS came with a standard USB and I just made my own with ultra pure SPOFC.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Depends on price but I usually get a fair bit.
> 
> Edit, that looks like 1/8" and I have a spool of that, I want to sleev some wires for my mates car amp which is all Glass.
> 
> How about those USB, do you have any of those or know where I can get them. I can't seem to find any and will need it for the solo.


 

  
  Ahh ok, sorry that's the smallest I have....
   
  I got the USB's from Maplin, if you have one nearby you can get them for about £1.30 each and of course the dock connector is one of several types I got from Ridax.... 1/2 hour job including tidying up haha.


----------



## apatN

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's for taking digital from the ipod to the CLAS then into P4. The CLAS came with a standard USB and I just made my own with ultra pure SPOFC.


 


  Never heard of the CLAS. Nice product, a bit too expensive for what it is though.


----------



## SpudHarris

Nice one.
   
  I posted the pin outs for USB and Ipod Dock a few pages back. It's fairly straight forward as there are only 4 wires (Data + & - / 5v DC / Ground). If you can't find that page just Google ''USB'' and ''Ipod Dock'' Pinouts.
   
  Let me know if you strike out and I'll try and find it for you....


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Thanks mate, I found it and gonna give making the cable a go now.
> Appreciate all you're help.


 

 could you link it here Parrots, please?


----------



## SpudHarris

That's it buddy, away you go...
   
  Don't forget to post pics


----------



## SpudHarris

Oh man, that's real pretty  I thought mine was nice but that's quality mate!


----------



## monoethylene

Finally I got rid of the coiled cable..


----------



## KZCloud89

Hi guys.  I'm in desperate need to reterminated my D7000 to balanced.  Anyone local to Orange County CA willing to help out? Also, you will be compensated for a fair price for your time (I hope I'm not breaking any forum rules here).
   
  Thanks


----------



## Chris_Himself

Some more IEM cable goodness for you folks. I actually like the black more than the clear I've been using these days. These are all for TF.10's. I just came up with a brilliant idea: Use the mahogany close to what Grado uses as trim pieces! How cool would that be! I could make a matched set to go with someone's RS or GS series Grados. 
   
  Hawaiian Koawood

   
  Amboyna Wood y-connect, Yak bone slider

   
  Hawaiian Koawood


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Finally I got rid of the coiled cable..


 

 Wow that's a lot of cable. How do you find the flexibility of the L-4E6S? For me I got pretty tired of the thing coiling up in weird ways so I removed the thick rubber insulation and the braid, it's pretty pliable now 
  Also, neat recable job. Well done


----------



## monoethylene

Ouhhh.. I ve ordered 10 ft of this Mogami Miniquad and the Neutrik plug. In my opinion the Canare, you are speaking about should almost have the same flexibility.
   
  Nevertheless I ve made a cable for another headfier with a multifill sleeving and Sennheiser plugs. Personally, I dont need the Multifill sleeving and I like the colors of the Mogami .
   
  All in all this was a $15 job and it works flawlessly.
   
  Concerning the original coiled cable, this was really horror for me because it was just too new  and too stiff. A maximum of 1 metres to the amp was allowed ..


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Amboyna Wood y-connect, Yak bone slider


 

 What wire is this? Do you use discovery globals' pins or you make it yourself?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> What wire is this? Do you use discovery globals' pins or you make it yourself?


 
   
  28AWG Neotech 6N UPOCC silver (used to be top tier wire) This is before the 7N UPOCC made it's way to the market so I got a good deal on a BUNCH of this. (I could probably cable half the TF.10 owners + 1/4 of the Grado owners here). It's just a hobby of mine though.
   
  I have them custom made and plated for me. They come out to like a dollar apiece! No expenses spared for my Head-Fi brethren!


----------



## markkr

Not sure if this has been posted before, but I just tripped over a very impressive guide of "How To" build silver cables... might help somebody out
   
http://www.laventure.net/tourist/cables.htm#materials


----------



## heishiro




----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





heishiro said:


>


 


  What kind of sleeving is that? Or were the wires premade. Neat job, by the way.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Nice work Heishiro, very cute little Mini to Minis. 
   
  I just recently built this power strip for myself from a Hubbell 4 Plex, 2 gang box and some 10 gauge silver plated copper. 
   

   
   
  Additional build notes are available here: DIYAudioBlog.com


----------



## heishiro

@Nightslayer, those are (cheap) USB cables, i only use the sleeve and i replace the copper cable inside, Thanks!
   
  @HiGHFLYiN9, many thanks!


----------



## MrClean

Many talented people on here.
  Here's  cable I made for LCD-2, silver plated copper 22awg in teflon 4 wires for each channel. Sounds better to my ears than stock ADZ-5.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Gorgeous!
  
  Quote: 





mrclean said:


> Many talented people on here.
> Here's  cable I made for LCD-2, silver plated copper 22awg in teflon 4 wires for each channel. Sounds better to my ears than stock ADZ-5.


----------



## apatN

One of the best cables I have ever seen! :-D What braid is that?


----------



## markkr

Quote: 





mrclean said:


> Many talented people on here.
> Here's  cable I made for LCD-2, silver plated copper 22awg in teflon 4 wires for each channel. Sounds better to my ears than stock ADZ-5.


 


  I ordered 100' of Black and White 22GA SPC from eBay to build some cables for my Grados. I'm also very interested in the braid you used here, it looks VERY clean! nice job!


----------



## MrClean

Quote: 





apatn said:


> One of the best cables I have ever seen! :-D What braid is that?


 

 Thanks,
Not sure of the proper name  but here’s how it gets done:
   
1. Hold the 4 wires in your hand lets call it 1b 2b 3r 4r





 2. Move the outer left wire 1b under two wires to the right between 3r and 4r




3. Move the same wire  over one wire to the left.
   
You half way into the cycle just imagine doing “mirror image” of this steps 
   
4. Move the outer right wire under two wires to the left
   
5. Move the same wire over one wire to the right
   
  The wires should be back in the starting position. I took a piece of styrofoam and made 4 razor cuts to place the wires into after 2 cycles so could work on another channel.
   
  All you need to do is decide how and when to interweave wires for stereo channels. HTH
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [size=16.0pt]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size]


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





mrclean said:


> Many talented people on here.
> Here's  cable I made for LCD-2, silver plated copper 22awg in teflon 4 wires for each channel. Sounds better to my ears than stock ADZ-5.


 


   
  please tell me where you got your wire
   
  thanks


----------



## kchapdaily

Quote: 





markkr said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before, but I just tripped over a very impressive guide of "How To" build silver cables... might help somebody out
> 
> http://www.laventure.net/tourist/cables.htm#materials


 

 great guide ive been looking for something like this


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





markkr said:


> I ordered 100' of Black and White 22GA SPC from eBay to build some cables for my Grados. I'm also very interested in the braid you used here, it looks VERY clean! nice job!


 

 Excellent choice of wire man, they're gonna sound super sweet!

 I really want to see what 22AWG looks like, I only have 26AWG on mine just because I enjoy the weight savings, but who knows you might make me a convert!


----------



## grokit

What's the best 3.5mm female cable connector out there, is there anything better than Neutrik/Switchcraft?


----------



## Chris_Himself

There isn't a whole lot which will functionally be better, but aesthetically there are loads, Viablue, Oyaide, Furutech, Canare F12, Cardas.
   
  But gold plated is gold plated. Neutrik 3.5mm plugs are probably the easiest, Paillics being the most frustrating to use, Viablue and Oyaide (particularly the Oyaide right angle) are rather difficult but it's all simple stuff compared to any other small electronics projects you could be doing.
   
  Is it worth 30 bucks for a really pretty connector? Probably not. Is it going to matter if you're going to be using your cables for years and you have to look at them everyday? Some people just might 
   
  One thing I will note is that on some Neutrik straight plugs, I find that it'll lose connection if you twist it to a certain orientation. It's really small so most people don't care, but it's kind of annoying.


----------



## ccklone

Hey Now,
   
  I have been  using these from Moon Audio. They seem sturdy enough, not glitzy, just functional:
   

   
  --
  Finest kind,
  Chris


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> There isn't a whole lot which will functionally be better, but aesthetically there are loads, Viablue, Oyaide, Furutech, Canare F12, Cardas.
> 
> But gold plated is gold plated. Neutrik 3.5mm plugs are probably the easiest, Paillics being the most frustrating to use, Viablue and Oyaide (particularly the Oyaide right angle) are rather difficult but it's all simple stuff compared to any other small electronics projects you could be doing.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for your post. I'm trying to match up to an Oyaide rhodium 3.5mm male, but when I went to their website I didn't find any female connectors. You did catch the female part, right? I don't think Viablue or Furutech make female 3.5 either, but any links would be appreciated if I am wrong about that.

  
  Quote: 





ccklone said:


> Hey Now,
> 
> I have been  using these from Moon Audio. They seem sturdy enough, not glitzy, just functional:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks Chris, I didn't know about that one. I like Moon Audio.


----------



## cyberspyder

I usually use a Neutrik/Rean 3.5mm female. Works good enough, no complaints from me.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Thanks for your post. I'm trying to match up to an Oyaide rhodium 3.5mm male, but when I went to their website I didn't find any female connectors. You did catch the female part, right? I don't think Viablue or Furutech make female 3.5 either, but any links would be appreciated if I am wrong about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chris, I didn't know about that one. I like Moon Audio.


 
  I actually did not. Sorry about that.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





kchapdaily said:


> great guide ive been looking for something like this


 

 Yep thanks for that markkr... great link


----------



## Gwarlek

Got some problems with teflex multifilament. Diameter looks OK and cable goes nicely, but after 15 cm it is stuck dead. I already tried talc - the same. I am thinking about oil now... Any tips or get braid of bigger diameter?


----------



## Fred_fred2004

Dont pull the techflex, push  it, it expands and goes on easy


----------



## Gwarlek

I ment nylon one. It's the whole different story...


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





gwarlek said:


> I ment nylon one. It's the whole different story...


 

 If you happen to be pushing multiple wires through, ever tried wrapping all the tips together so you're pushing a bundle instead of pushing four connectors?


----------



## grokit

How are they for soldering Parrots?


----------



## kchapdaily

where do you get them? the only place ive seen is amazon and there like 50$


----------



## Br777

@ parrots - hmm.. thats funny cause i just got some viablue's and thought they seemed smaller than i had anticipated... I wonder if i got the new small ones..oops, just saw your update.. im gonna give that a probably yes.
  here's a frame of reference.. they are not the size of the neutrik/rean but they are close.
   
my goodness the old viablue's were huge... that calrad is a monster too.. almost as big as my clip plus.
   
  cant wait until i get my jh3A so i can actually start making some damn cables again.
   
  Gee.. actually maybe i do have the big ones... imahavta get me somadem small ones too!
  here's where i get mine.. cheapest i've ever seen. http://www.av-outlet.com/index.html?target=dept_470.html&lang=en-us


----------



## .Sup

Nice Parrots, great info!


----------



## Br777

in case ya'll missed it..
   
   
  here's where i get mine.. cheapest i've ever seen. http://www.av-outlet.com/index.html?target=dept_470.html&lang=en-us


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





parrots said:


> That Viablue you have is the old one


 

 yeah.. i noticed and edited... i definitely want some new ones too. thanks for the info.  I wish they made right angle 3.5mm's.


----------



## Br777

i havent looked anymore.. i thought you told me that you thought jerry had some?  neat trrs there.. very ...spikey... where'd you find it?
   
  mind showing the inside?


----------



## Ultrainferno

User Monoethylene made this one for me, he has posted in this thread before.
  Mogami 2893, Neutrik NP3X-B, Cardas Senn plug, Viablue Black sleeve
   

   
  I'm happy. now just learn to do this myself


----------



## FallenAngel

Very nice cable.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> User Monoethylene made this one for me, he has posted in this thread before.
> Mogami 2893, Neutrik NP3X-B, Cardas Senn plug, Viablue Black sleeve
> 
> 
> ...


 


  That is a sexy wrap!!!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

what a pro looking cable ^
   
  I am about to use some cardas senn plug to finish a HD25 cable, do you guys use any kind of hot glue inside after soldering the cables, epoxy or is heatshrink enough?


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> what a pro looking cable ^
> 
> I am about to use some cardas senn plug to finish a HD25 cable, do you guys use any kind of hot glue inside after soldering the cables, epoxy or is heatshrink enough?


 


  hot glue is too messy.. i use putty epoxy.. that way i can mold it precisely, and it drys rock hard.  i like putting it all around the joints and wires so that the whole inside of the plug is encased.. stellar strain releif..


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Thanks, I have that kind of spoxy, what scares me is that If the cable screws up I wont be abble to reuse those plugs, and I am not very happy with the way the cable look, nylon sleeve can be too shiny and the mate of the HD25 plastic creates a noticiable contradiction...


----------



## 9pintube

1st sorry for i phone pic... I made these IC's about 8yrs ago (when my eye sight) was a lot better, and dumber for working with such fine silver conductors.. There are a total of 56, 28 pos. & 28 neg. conductors in ea. 1 meter cable..Total width 1-3/16 th's inch... My octogenarian audio guru Ray Andrews and I found ten ft. of this silver, non terminated "Stuff", at a swap meet, The famous Ohio "Ham Fest". It's encased in Teflon and some air in between ea. leg.. Talk about a pain in the ass, stripping and soldering these ends...Ray had these Killer German made RCA plugs, no name or markings, better then the early WBT's, so we used them... I made 2 prs. and that was it for me...(moved onto silver ribbon) for IC's, a lot easier to work with. These sound **** good, still to this day, without any oxidation at all. I use them now in my 2nd system.. Ray has since passed away but he sure had a great effect and pushed many tri-state younger audiophiles,including myself & (Chris Ivan) my Tube Guru builder to try anything so we wouldn't have to pay the stupid price and always ended up with a better (IMO) piece of gear.... Once again sorry for such crap photos, they don't  do these justice...


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Id like to see that pict 9pintube!
  also great story.


----------



## 9pintube

http://i.imgur.com/65rFj.jpg1st sorry for i phone pic... I made these IC's about 8yrs ago (when my eye sight) was a lot better, and dumber for working with such fine silver conductors.. There are a total of 56, 28 pos. & 28 neg. conductors in ea. 1 meter cable..Total width 1-3/16 th's inch... My octogenarian audio guru Ray Andrews and I found ten ft. of this silver, non terminated "Stuff", at a swap meet, The famous Ohio "Ham Fest". It's encased in Teflon and some air in between ea. leg.. Talk about a pain in the ass, stripping and soldering these ends...Ray had these Killer German made RCA plugs, no name or markings, better then the early WBT's, so we used them... I made 2 prs. and that was it for me...(moved onto silver ribbon) for IC's, a lot easier to work with. These sound **** good, still to this day, without any oxidation at all. I use them now in my 2nd system.. Ray has since passed away but he sure had a great effect and pushed many tri-state younger audiophiles,including myself & (Chris Ivan) my Tube Guru builder to try anything so we wouldn't have to pay the stupid price and always ended up with a better (IMO) piece of gear.... Once again sorry for such crap photos, they don't  do these justice...


----------



## 9pintube

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Id like to see that pict 9pintube!
> also great story.


 
  Trying to post from iphone, it shows up when I edit this text , but only text on post, what the hell.. sorry..


----------



## 9pintube

/Users/duke300b/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Masters/2011/07/08/20110708-231629/IMG_0054.JPG


----------



## 9pintube

still no luck with a link or even tryin' to copy and paste....sorry...for wasting your time.. The photo is on my mac under iphoto????


----------



## cifani090

So the new Viablue mini jacks are very similar to the 3.5mm neutrik?


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> So the new Viablue mini jacks are very similar to the 3.5mm neutrik?


 


   
  in size, yes.


----------



## 9pintube

Sorry people, try top link on my my 1st post on page 466... LOL for sure for everyone tonight..... thanks (if it works to) *JamesMcProgger  *sorry again but go ahead and have a great laugh, my gift to you..... But I will say we've got some great builders of cables and gear on this sight........ all for the love of music....duke


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





9pintube said:


> Trying to post from iphone, it shows up when I edit this text , but only text on post, what the hell.. sorry..


 

 OK it worked on imgur, and that is a hell of a cable! ... 8 years and still working, wish mines could still work after one, lol


----------



## Ikarios

Indeed, that is one badass looking cable. I can't even imagine how much of a pain that was to put together... but eight years, looks like it was worth it.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I like how the texture looks, is it nylon multifilament? the viablue plug is classy


----------



## JamesMcProgger

My HD25 cable: Calrad 3.5mm L plug > Mogami 2893 in nylon sleeve > cardas senn plug
   

   

   

   
  only complain, it ended up stiffy, what would be the less stiff cable out there?


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> My HD25 cable: Calrad 3.5mm L plug > Mogami 2893 in nylon sleeve > cardas senn plug
> 
> 
> 
> only complain, it ended up stiffy, what would be the less stiff cable out there?


 


  curious as to why you used the calrad here?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





br777 said:


> curious as to why you used the calrad here?


 

 only because I like it. not very practical, its heavier than the clip+ hehe. Buts its solid and looks like it would take abuse, just like the HD25. but yeah mostly for aesthetics and build quality.


----------



## Br777

^^GREAT  wire from this guy.
   
  sorry, heres a link directly to the wire -
   
  I bought 100ft a while back via paypal.
   
  its 65 strand 26awg silicone sheathed and its dirt cheap as you can see.
   
  my logic is that even if the gauge is too thin for you, the wire is SUPER flexible and very strong and you could always just double it up to make it thicker.
   
  for example, i'm gonna use it to make either some LOD's or Mini to mini's.  I will probably use 4 wires just to give it some girth and allow me to litz briaid it. ill just use 2 ground wires soldered together to get 4 total wires.
   
  i may even do it with 8 wires (doubled L+R and quad ground) to get a double wire litz braid if i feel like getting totally radical.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

$0.17 per feet, lets say I want a 1.5 m cable, that would be 5 feet times 4 = $3.4 worth of cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  you know what? Im gonna go for it. 50 feet would be more than enough. Thanks.
   
  if they are so flexible, mthe nylon sleeve is to stiff for them.


----------



## Br777

^ yeah i dunno how sleeving and what not will effect it.  i havent actually used it yet.. but heck for that price i figured ya cant go wrong..


----------



## Ikarios

Wouldn't the silicone sheathing be difficult to push through an outer sheath (techflex or nylon multi)? Sounds like it might be kind of "grabby" to me.


----------



## Gwarlek

Quote: 





gwarlek said:


> Got some problems with teflex multifilament. Diameter looks OK and cable goes nicely, but after 15 cm it is stuck dead. I already tried talc - the same. I am thinking about oil now... Any tips or get braid of bigger diameter?


 
  All right, I overcame it. I was using improper technique. With nylon you have to push it all the way, making small bubble and then push it through. But if you pull, it might get stuck dead.


----------



## .Sup

Very, very nice Parrots! How much did all these parts set you back?


----------



## KZCloud89

Nice cables Parrots!  So Viablue finally makes those 4-pin XLRs now.  Where to order these? Thanks


----------



## KZCloud89

Haha sweet!!! Neutrik 4-pin internal with ViaBlue outer casing?

  
  Quote: 





parrots said:


> they dont sell those yet, only the 3 pins, i modded them to 4 pin.


----------



## Gwarlek

Parrots, how do you make this barrel-like splitter? What is unde heat shrink?


----------



## SpudHarris

Attention to detail is very, very good. Especially the heatshrink, get that slightly wrong and it can make your cable look nasty, not so in your case as they are absolute quality....


----------



## Ntropic

Oh hey guys, am I cool yet?
  http://cdn.head-fi.org/7/7c/7ccbc5e5_DSC06489.JPG


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





ntropic said:


> Oh hey guys, am I cool yet?


 

 Nah... you've used nickel plated Neutrik


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





ntropic said:


> Oh hey guys, am I cool yet?
> http://cdn.head-fi.org/7/7c/7ccbc5e5_DSC06489.JPG


 


   
  i like it!  i like the dabs of green. 
   
  I cant figure out whats doing on about 2 inches down from the 1/8" jack though... what is that?


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Thanks and yes the heatshrink makes a big difference if you dont do it right, you should see the amount i waste, as i keep cutting it off and throwing it away till it's perfect otherwise it just makes the cables look ugly, i try not using heatshrink at all where possible.
> 
> Thats just the barrel from jacks plugs.


 

 I'm 100% with you on that, the less heatshrink the better, but if you gotta use it then you gotta make it look 100% or it detracts from all your hard work. Anyway you are a craftsman and I'm a fussy bugger believe me. On longer cables (non LOD) I'm also a big fan of Multi-filament over techflex as again it speaks 'Quality'.
   
  Here are some of my LOD's. Especially proud of # 3 real minimalist....


----------



## JamesMcProgger

@ Parrots: is that Techflex nylon multifilament you used in those cables?


----------



## SpudHarris

@James
   
  It's Nylon Multi-filament which is the softer more flexible stuff. Techflex make it I believe but 'Techflex' also tends to be the generic name for the shiny (less flexible) stuff. You used Techflex on your HD25 cable and probably wanted 'Nylon Multi-filament' juding by your comments.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> @James
> 
> It's Nylon Multi-filament which is the softer more flexible stuff. Techflex make it I believe but 'Techflex' also tends to be the generic name for the shiny (less flexible) stuff. You used Techflex on your HD25 cable and probably wanted 'Nylon Multi-filament' juding by your comments.


 

  
  yes, I wanted the more flexible and less shinny one., mine isnt tech flex is this. worst is I ordered some of this tech flex, and now you tell me it could be the same? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  where can I get a very flexible one?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





br777 said:


> I cant figure out whats doing on about 2 inches down from the 1/8" jack though... what is that?


 

 Looks like a splice to take the cable from 4 leads to 3.
   
  se


----------



## Ntropic

Brand name plugs are expensive and overrated. Sure, they look nice, but you won't see me paying more than $10 per connector. Hell, those RCAs are (claimed to be) rhodium plated, and are $10 for the pair. Suck on that, WBT. It's worse with phone connectors, I find. But hey, if you've got spare Viablues, I'll take them.
  Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Nah... you've used nickel plated Neutrik


 


  As it has already been pointed out, it's for taking 4 conductors down to 3 because 4 18AWG won't fit inside the barrel of the phone jack.


  Quote: 





br777 said:


> i like it!  i like the dabs of green.
> 
> I cant figure out whats doing on about 2 inches down from the 1/8" jack though... what is that?


 


  I'd tell you what wire I'd used, but it'd probably horrify you, and get me banned.


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





ntropic said:


> I'd tell you what wire I'd used, but it'd probably horrify you, and get me banned.


 

 High Tensile Moon Noodles?


----------



## Ntropic

19c/foot 18AWG stranded hookup wire Cryogenically treated $200/6" OCC rhodium-plated silver, coated in 15um PTFE by 3M, surrounded by a layer of 600D Egyptian cotton, shielded by a rhodium-plated copper-silver alloy, all wrapped in cheap hookup wire plastic to create the ultimate sleeper cable. The denizens of Head-Fi will be quick to cast off their opinions on the effects of cables on sound once they try this one out.
  Quote: 





samsquanch said:


> High Tensile Moon Noodles?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





ntropic said:


> 19c/foot 18AWG stranded hookup wire Cryogenically treated $200/6" OCC rhodium-plated silver, coated in 15um PTFE by 3M, surrounded by a layer of 600D Egyptian cotton, shielded by a rhodium-plated copper-silver alloy, all wrapped in cheap hookup wire plastic to create the ultimate sleeper cable. The denizens of Head-Fi will be quick to cast off their opinions on the effects of cables on sound once they try this one out.


 

 Link!
  Im gonna buy me 90 kilometers of that stuff


----------



## kchapdaily

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Link!
> Im gonna buy me 90 kilometers of that stuff


 

 agreed!


----------



## Ntropic

Don't know. Bought it off the guy at Coconut Audio.
  http://www.coconut-audio.com/catalog/index.php
   
  (oh god please don't ban me)


----------



## roadcykler

He's selling some mighty expensive rocks.
  
  Quote: 





ntropic said:


> Don't know. Bought it off the guy at Coconut Audio.
> http://www.coconut-audio.com/catalog/index.php
> 
> (oh god please don't ban me)


----------



## Ultralord

great looking interconnects


----------



## Ultralord

looks great, now gotta make myself some.
   
   
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Made this two to connect the DAPs in the car aux. nothing fancy.


----------



## Ultralord

great idea
   
   
   
  Quote: 





nightslayer said:


> Grado SR60 with Canare L-4E6S, resheathed with a Converse shoelace and transparent heatshrink, Y-Split done with heatshrink and hotglue, terminated with a Neutrik right-angled.
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry about the bad picture quality, natural lighting coming from only one direction.


----------



## cyberspyder

Personal opinion, but Mogami. The shield is much easier to work with, especially if you need to use the shield as ground. But honestly it depends on what type of wire you're getting (mic, quad, unbalanced, balanced, coax, digital etc).

Brendan


----------



## zammykoo

Just got some parts in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Waiting for the ipod lod connector now.


----------



## ESCS

http://www.coconut-audio.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=148
  
  "VibraPortal Earth is so neutral that it will sound different depending on what component it is placed on. Placing it on the DAC or amp will remove grain/noise and reveal a true black background with greater clarity and speed. On the transport it will reduce jitter and give a silky smooth and addicting sound. "   What?!
  Quote: 





roadcykler said:


> He's selling some mighty expensive rocks.


----------



## Ultrainferno

The big advantage is that the rocks are portable, so it's only one investment for 2 rigs


----------



## SpudHarris

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thought I'd got it bad.
   
  Can you do low profile USB's yet like the one qusp supplied Paul Cooper? I can get one from Qusp but he's in oz....


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Just wait till the DIY bug gets a bite into you and you will end up with something like this which is not even half of the connectors i actually have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  You my good sir, are mad. HAHA. You look like you have enough to start your own interconnect business..


----------



## dfkt

You guys do know that "Coconut Audio" is Patrick82?


----------



## zammykoo

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Just wait till the DIY bug gets a bite into you and you will end up with something like this which is not even half of the connectors i actually have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 







. That is all I have to say.


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> You guys do know that "Coconut Audio" is Patrick82?


 


  Honestly? That sounds like a mighty lot of work for troll to go through O.o I wonder what he'd do if someone actually ordered one of those things.


----------



## dfkt

Yes, it's really him. His nickname can be found on many pages of the site (like here). He never was a simple troll, always top notch entertainment. I guess if someone buys that stuff he's simply laughing all the way to the bank. It's not that much different from Machina Dynamica anyways.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Patrick82 has me me laugh lots of times, like with his powercable-bunny story


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





nightslayer said:


> Honestly? That sounds like a mighty lot of work for troll to go through O.o I wonder what he'd do if someone actually ordered one of those things.


 

 He would send them a painted rock and laugh all the way to the bank, what else?


----------



## .Sup

Nice 1 Parrots!


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Thanks Sup.


 


  The "dot " is before the nick


----------



## markkr

You sir win the INSANITY award! <I'm so jealous>
   
  Quote: 





parrots said:


> Just wait till the DIY bug gets a bite into you and you will end up with something like this which is not even half of the connectors i actually have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nattonrice

Quote:  





> Can you do low profile USB's yet like the one qusp supplied Paul Cooper? I can get one from Qusp but he's in oz....


 

 The hand moulding that qusp does on those connectors is unbelievable. The micro lod I had him make is wicked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm pretty sure he ships overseas all the time, just ask him.


----------



## Br777

parrots  - if you dont mind.. what do you do for a living?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





br777 said:


> parrots  - if you dont mind.. what do you do for a living?


 


  he collects plugs


----------



## roadcykler

And Shakti stuff, and expensive wooden blocks, and tuning dots, and many, many more solidified snake oil products. 
  Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Yes, it's really him. His nickname can be found on many pages of the site (like here). He never was a simple troll, always top notch entertainment. I guess if someone buys that stuff he's simply laughing all the way to the bank. It's not that much different from Machina Dynamica anyways.


----------



## Ultrainferno

_Question was answered, sry_


----------



## tranhieu

Oh you are soooooooo lucky Parrot! I have been searching the whole world for that cable source but no luck yet. anyways, guess your efforts paid off


----------



## Heffa

I threw together a short power interconnect with Neutrik PowerCon connectors yesterday.
  The cable will be used for the sigma11 power supply I'm building, between the transformer (in a separat chassis) and the electronics.
   
  The nice sleeve is actually a shoelace from one of my Dr.Marten boots


----------



## Heffa

double post, sorry...


----------



## DingoSmuggler

shoelace for sleeving!!!
  Nice work


----------



## Steve Eddy

The shoelace really looks good with those PowerCons!
   
  se


----------



## zammykoo

Quote: 





kaienjin said:


> hey guys, im entering this competition, i really want to win a beyerdynamic T50p, can you guys help to like this page and like *yoong loong jin*'s *comment* ..... very much appreciated ... thank you ...


 

 Dude, quit spamming the forums. It would be more effective if you created your own thread instead of doing this mess.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





zammykoo said:


> Dude, quit spamming the forums. It would be more effective if you created your own thread instead of doing this mess.


 


  he, dont quote him, hes post got deleted anyway.
   
  and IDk how people use shoelaces, I tried once and couldnt fit the wires in, it was tough.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Looking very good!


----------



## sesshin

oh those are nice Parrots


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Just finished making my 8 conducter LCD-2 cables, it has 8 high strand count pure standed silver wires which are all then sleeved in silver plated copper sheilding and then sleeved.
> 
> Pictures do look better if you click on them.


 

 Insane... That looks so good. What kind of cotton sheathing is that?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Just finished up a custom C7 power cord for a Dynaco ST35 build I'm working on. The cable makes use of 3x16 gauge silver plated copper in Teflon conductors in a tribraid, a tinned copper mesh shield and a whole lot of Teflon tape. 
   

   
   
  Build notes are available here.


----------



## .Sup

^^amazing


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Here's a right angle iPod to Solo cable i just finished making, 2 of the wires are made of pure stranded silver and the other 2 are 24k gold plated pure stranded silver.


 

 Wow, what would you have to have $


----------



## zammykoo

My first LOD cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Thanks to Parrots for the guide!


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Just finished making my 6ft Piccolino cable and all i can say is OMG! This cable just sounds amazing, i know people say this all the time but i'm actually hearing things in the music i've never heard before even with my TWag V2 or Alo cables, if any of you guys have the HD800'S you seriously owe it to youself to try to somehow get to listen to it with the Piccolino cable.


 
   
  How much of an improvement are the Piccolino over Cardas cable for the HD800's?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





zammykoo said:


> My first LOD cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  very nice! and that's the sony V6 plug right there.


----------



## zammykoo

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> very nice! and that's the sony V6 plug right there.


 


  Thanks James!
   
  I love the V6 plug but I have the guilty urge to upgrade it to a gold Neutrik one, hehe.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





parrots said:


> I've never tried the Cardas cable's, are they better then the TWag V2 and the Alo 18 gauge or the hardwired $1550 Stefan AudioArt Voice cable because the Piccolino without even any burn in floors all of those.


 


  I don't know never tried them, was recently godsmacked by the improvement a mates recent purchased Cardas cables for his HD800 over the stock cables, so just wondering how the other contenders fare up against the Cardas cables.


----------



## zammykoo

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Very nice, first time ive seen someone use one of those for a right angle dock and glad my LOD guide was a help to you.
> Here's a ultra low profile Piccolino LOD i made last night with gold plated dock connector.


 

 That's just too crazy! I will probably give that a shot.
   
  I went with the larger LOD connector for my first try but I'll eventually get the low profile connectors to play with. I also like to show off the wire braid


----------



## cyberspyder

Sony MDR-V6:











Longest I ever spent on a pair of phones, lots of measuring, double checking, triple checking etc as well as reaming, drilling and finessing parts into place. That threaded plug was a challenge as well, had to figure out a way to ad some cable relief. I just ended up filling a Neutrik barrel with epoxy.

Brendan


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Insane... That looks so good. What kind of cotton sheathing is that?


 
   
  I believe it's multifilament nylon, not cotton. Parrots can correct me if I'm mistaken.
   
  se


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> I believe it's multifilament nylon, not cotton. Parrots can correct me if I'm mistaken.
> 
> se


 

 I am truly a sucker for cotton cables


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Sony MDR-V6:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 What a terrific job, I love that headphone and the only con is the lenghty cable, havent found a better bang for the buck in that price range. your work on it makes me want to retake mines and do the same, you even recabled the part from cup - headband - cup!
   
  kudos!


----------



## zammykoo

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Sony MDR-V6:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Very nice work Brendan,
   
  I have been itching to recable my V6 too but it would be a such as waste of the existing one. I wish the wear/tear process came quicker!


----------



## SpudHarris

Left Handed USB to Ultra Small Ipod dock (soldering was a bitch) - The USB was a generic extension cable but now works with my CLAS rig.


----------



## meizumintyboi

My first nylon sleeved 3.5mm IC's
   
  Length: 90cm
  Cable: 6 OD, White Heavy Duty Microphone, 2 core + shield, cotton + rubber insulation
  Connector: Switchcraft 3.5mm
  Sleeve: 6mm Stretch Nylon UV Blue
   
   
  Length: 25cm
  Cable: 6 OD, White Heavy Duty Microphone, 2 core + shield, cotton + rubber insulation
  Connector: Switchcraft 3.5mm
  Sleeve: 6mm Stretch Nylon UV Blue
   
   
  Length: 13cm
  Cable: 4 OD, Black Microphone, 2 core + shield
  Connector: Neutrik Rean 3.5mm
  Sleeve: 6mm Stretch Nylon UV Blue
   

   
  Plugged into my M50:
   

   
  My first time using Switchcraft, and I love them! I have only worked with Neutrik Rean in the past, which are slightly easier to work with, but much harder to re-use, the Switchcrafts are beasts and will take much more of a beating than the Neutriks, I have also found the connection with the male Switchcrafts to females A LOT stronger than the Neutriks, despite the size of it, it still connects into my Galaxy S with the Otterbox case on, with ease!
   
  Initially I found the Switchcrafts a nightmare to work with, as the solder joints kept crossing over after screwing the cap on, had to fiddle around with electrical tape. In the end I removed the plastic tubing and snapped off an excess piece of metal, which solved the problem. This was more of a problem due to the 6 OD cable on top of the sleeving and tubing.
   
  The nylon greatly improved the strength of the cables and I think it looks rather cool and unique. I had a very difficult time getting the Neutriks caps onto the cable with the sleeving on as the hole was so tiny!
   
  Tomorrow I will be putting some clear heat shrink over the bottom of the plugs and cables when it comes through the post tomorrow, fingers crossed!
   
  From here on I think I will be buying Switchcraft connectors only, just wish they were easier to work with!


----------



## cyberspyder

I recommend the thinner mini balanced mic cables, 6mm OD is too thick for headphones IMO.


----------



## meizumintyboi

why is that? does it affect the sq?


----------



## tobrien

I've got a question for y'all: I want to make a 3.5mm splitter and I'm curious as to the best way to go about this?
   
  one idea I had was to make it like so:
   
  Y
  ||
  ||
  |//
  ||
  ||
   
  see the 'branch' in the middle? I was thinking of having that in that location and having the other jack more or less at the top. 
   
  would my best bet be to use 4 conductor signal cable and have lines 1 and 3 (meaning 1 and 3 would be, say, the L channel from the respective jacks) soldered together on one contact at the main plug? and likewise for lines 2, 4?
   
  Thoughts on this? would that be more difficulty than it's worth to make it like a tree/branching-style?


----------



## cyberspyder

meizumintyboi said:


> why is that? does it affect the sq?




Nope, it's just easier to manage and weighs less that's all.


----------



## cyberspyder

jamesmcprogger said:


> What a terrific job, I love that headphone and the only con is the lenghty cable, havent found a better bang for the buck in that price range. your work on it makes me want to retake mines and do the same, you even recabled the part from cup - headband - cup!
> 
> kudos!





zammykoo said:


> Very nice work Brendan,
> 
> I have been itching to recable my V6 too but it would be a such as waste of the existing one. I wish the wear/tear process came quicker!




Thanks guys, if you do I'd advise you take your time. It's easy to screw up (believe me!).

Brendan


----------



## meizumintyboi

The switchcraft plugs stay in place very well even with my fiio e5 in-line, so weight is not an issue, and the 6.0 OD cable with nylon on top is very strong, still very flexible and never gets twisted/knotted, IMO I actually prefer it to the 4.0 OD cable that I was previously using, for both on the go and at home.


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Left Handed USB to Ultra Small Ipod dock (soldering was a bitch) - The USB was a generic extension cable but now works with my CLAS rig.


 


  A right-angled USB plug, cool! I've never seen one, did it come like that or did you make that hood yourself?


----------



## SpudHarris

Cheers!
   
  Well the thought was mine at least. I'll post a pic in a bit of how/why it works with my CLAS rig, having the right angle really shortens the overall length of my rig by quite a bit which means I can fit it in a really neat cam bag.
   
  The cable started out as a 20cm right angled usb extension, so I chopped it down and fitted the ultra small ipod dock. Like I said I'll post a pic and all will become clear....


----------



## piotrus-g

Does anyone know where I can get these slim viablue plugs? I coudln't find them on the net.


----------



## grokit

Check with Parrots, he was able to procure some.


----------



## SpudHarris

He can't sell you any but you can get them from Null Audio...


----------



## kchapdaily

av-outlet 11.49$


----------



## SpudHarris

Here is the left handed usb with my CLAS


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Here is the left handed usb with my CLAS


 

 You carry that brick around?


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> You carry that brick around?


 

 Me and many other like me who don't substitute SQ on the go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It goes in a despatch bag so it's no big deal really....


----------



## Anthony1

Looks nice Spud.. Very tight

How does the stepdance compare to the ibasso? Big difference?


----------



## SpudHarris

Cheers!
   
  I posted comments here a few days back because lots of peeps ask the same question...... Both superb amps.


----------



## Br777

av outlet is excellent to deal with for the viablue's.  they are very friendly and seem to want to go out of their way to be helpful.
  both times i ordered from them their stuff arrived very quickly - once a day later, and the next time the same day.  Granted they are pretty close to where I live.
   
  one time i ordered an item that turned out to be out of stock.. they called me the same day and offered me several solutions all of which were geared towards maximum convenience to me.. in the end they somehow got it to me the day after i ordered, along with the rest of my order...


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> You carry that brick around?


 


  Its called Self defense - Fi rig.
   
  and I recable a denon HP700 with canare L-4e5c. I thought the Rean plugs were the same size of the switchcraft, but its smaller, the cable barely fit after some effort.
   
​


----------



## bik2101

1 - ground
  2- right
  3- left


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Its called Self defense - Fi rig.
> 
> and I recable a denon HP700 with canare L-4e5c. I thought the Rean plugs were the same size of the switchcraft, but its smaller, the cable barely fit after some effort.
> 
> ​


 
  How's the L-4E5C? I used the L-4E6S, maybe I should have went with the one you used instead. I had to use a rattail file on my Neutrik jacket to get the cable to fit in it.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Can someone help me with the pinout on the mini XLR for AKG headphones, I BELIVE the are the 3pin mini XLR so could someone tell me what pins 1,2 and 3 are?


 

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/506528/ultimate-diy-guide-pinouts-to-everything


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





nightslayer said:


> How's the L-4E5C? I used the L-4E6S, maybe I should have went with the one you used instead. I had to use a rattail file on my Neutrik jacket to get the cable to fit in it.


 

 never tried the L-4E6S but canare has both listed as almost the same  http://www.canare.com/ProductItemDisplay.aspx?productItemID=53 but the 5C is 20% thiner than the 6S ( 4.8 and 6 mm )
   
  still, and there is no way the 5C can fit into the neutrik L shaped, the Rean has a slighter bigger barrel and it barely fit, the cable even shows some sort of bruises and I had to use (snake) oil to slide it into the Rean barrel.
   
  I know for personal experience that the Mogami 2893 fits into the Neutrik L plug. perfect fit, like if they were made for each other, not even space left for a cable sleeve.
   
  I couldnt help notice how the Canare has better built over the Mogami, big difference in the braided copper shell.


----------



## bik2101

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Hey Nigel, thanks for that, it seems to be different from what I found and what someone posted earlier and now I'm really confused, can't afford to get this one wrong, can someone check on their cable for me please.


 


  i've made a few akg cables already while i owned my 702's and i can tell you for sure its the way i posted it before. 
  1 - ground
  2 - right
  3 - left


----------



## daanswer2011

Going to Rewire my AD700's can someone link me to a wire and a plug that will work well. I'm super new to this no clue what I'm doing I do know how to solder though hehe.
   
  edit: Oh yeah my left audio is not working do you guys think this will fix it?

 Think I'm going with the Canare L-4E5C wire and Neutrik NTP3RC-B 3.5mm Stereo Right Angle Mini Plug.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





kchapdaily said:


> av-outlet 11.49$


 

 Thanks a million! I'm only concerned about shipping cause I'm in Poland. I've already ask them a question and waiting for an answer


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





daanswer2011 said:


> Going to Rewire my AD700's can someone link me to a wire and a plug that will work well. I'm super new to this no clue what I'm doing I do know how to solder though hehe.
> 
> edit: Oh yeah my left audio is not working do you guys think this will fix it?
> 
> Think I'm going with the Canare L-4E5C wire and Neutrik NTP3RC-B 3.5mm Stereo Right Angle Mini Plug.


 


  You will have to cut the plug in order to fit the cable in.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Thanks a million! I'm only concerned about shipping cause I'm in Poland. I've already ask them a question and waiting for an answer


 
  s/h to PL is another $12 for First Class. It's not a huge cost but as for two plugs only it seems a lot.
  I'll ask my local Viablue distributor for pricing however, they didn't list those new slim plugs on their web.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> s/h to PL is another $12 for First Class. It's not a huge cost but as for two plugs only it seems a lot.
> I'll ask my local Viablue distributor for pricing however, they didn't list those new slim plugs on their web.


 
  They are also not listed yet on the official Viablue web store.


----------



## eaglerock

I have been following this thread from long time, of course i got the DIY cable fever.
   
  So my friend brought me 6 meters of this cable today: http://katalog.cordial.eu/media/produkte/bulk%20cables/CMK422/CMK%20422.pdf
   
  It is very flexible and looks like high quality but, will it work for recabling my dt8800?
   
   
  I still need a soldering iron advice too, i narrowed it down to those 3, which one do you think is the best? if you have any other recommendation please say 
   
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200590571393&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4011wt_905
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200590570767&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4631wt_905
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180546966773&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6231wt_905
   
  Thank you all


----------



## .Sup

These are 220V soldering irons.


----------



## eaglerock

Yes because i live in Finland.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





eaglerock said:


> Yes because i live in Finland.


 

  
  But the pins on the cable look American


----------



## meizumintyboi

Well I'm in the UK, not sure about your voltage, but I got this one:
   
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/50w-Soldering-Station-Iron-Adjustable-Temperature-New-/370414838261?pt=UK_Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item563e71e1f5#ht_784wt_852
   
  I would recommend an adjustable soldering iron as you can use it for both PCB's, cables and other work.
  Also this has a holder which is very useful.
   
  You can even buy replacement tips from the same seller, which can be replaced by removing the thumb screw.
   
  The original tip only started bending off today, so replaced it with a new one which I bought at the time of buying the iron.
   
  Best soldering iron I have ever used, the quality is much better than cheaper fixed temp units that I have used and which have died on me.
   
  Also get a solder wick (better than a pump IMO), and keep the tip clean with some steel wool in a small plastic pot.
   
  The tips are also key good quality, heat conductance is right to the tip, and most importantly, stays tinned, do lower the temperature when not in use for prolonged periods of time, or switch off, this will prolong your tips life.


----------



## .Sup

I tried removing tip from my Weller SPL25L today and it broke off and I just got replacement tips this morning! I then quickly ordered another same iron before I went to work, I couldn't wait. 
   
  Any recommendations on iron cleaner?


----------



## meizumintyboi

bit of kitchen steel wool in a plastic pot works well


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





meizumintyboi said:


> bit of kitchen steel wool in a plastic pot works well


 


  hmm that's actually a brilliant idea. Thanks a lot bud!


----------



## eaglerock

Quote: 





.sup said:


> But the pins on the cable look American


 

 i can just use a converter for the pins


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





eaglerock said:


> I still need a soldering iron advice too, i narrowed it down to those 3, which one do you think is the best? if you have any other recommendation please say
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200590571393&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4011wt_905
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200590570767&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4631wt_905
> ...


 
   
  While I do buy a lot of stuff from Asian online stores like Dealextreme, or on eBay, I wouldn't buy anything from them that runs on 240V and has to be plugged into AC... especially if it costs less than $10. I do value my life too much for that. 
   
  Better pay more for a quality brand soldering iron that passed EU safety tests. Personally, I use a German-made ERSA that costs a bit over EUR 20. Besides heating up much faster than some no-name Chinese irons and having exchangeable tips, it also gives me peace of mind.


----------



## eaglerock

Ok i'll skip ebay with those and ill visit the hardware store to see what they have to offer.
   
  But what about this cable for DT880 ? http://katalog.cordial.eu/media/produkte/bulk%20cables/CMK422/CMK%20422.pdf
   
  Will it sound better than the stock?
   
  Thank you all for the advice.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





eaglerock said:


> Ok i'll skip ebay with those and ill visit the hardware store to see what they have to offer.
> 
> But what about this cable for DT880 ? http://katalog.cordial.eu/media/produkte/bulk%20cables/CMK422/CMK%20422.pdf
> 
> ...


 
  CMK422 is a bit heavy but it won't be a problem for indoor listenings. It's very good cable to work with. You'll have to use bigger jacks like Pailiccs or Viablues rather than Neutrik because it's about 8mm OD
  As for the sound... well if you hear difference between OFC cables than you probably will notice a difference. I did use this cable to recable Creative Aurvana Live! or K518dj but didn't notice any change in sound.
   
  Update on viablue slim plugs: I ordered them from my local distributor. Cost (with s/h) is the same as from AV outlet. So I figured that I won't bother with international untracked shipping and custom taxes.
 Thanks for your help anyways


----------



## monoethylene

It seems that it is almost the same as the Sommer Peacock MKII used with the T1..
   
  http://www.thomann.de/gb/cordial_cmk_422_zwillingskabel.htm
   
  http://www.thomann.de/gb/sommer_cable_peacock_aes_ebu_schwarz.htm
   
   
  I ve used the Peacock a few times for recabling but I ve to confess that it is a bit heavy for me..


----------



## eaglerock

I'll be using the phones at home so weight it is not a problem for me, but good to know that it is a good cable.
   
  I tired and it fits the Neutrik np3x that i bought too


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





eaglerock said:


> Will it sound better than the stock?


 


  No, all quality cables 'sound' the same.


----------



## benzoylmethyl

Quote:


dfkt said:


> No, all quality cables 'sound' the same.


 

 This.  I work in an IT center and we have a few dozen 1000' spools of CAT5e, even though they finished wiring the building about a year ago.  Works great for headphones.  
   
  Read here for more:
Technical differences in speaker wire


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





benzoylmethyl said:


> Quote:
> 
> This.  I work in an IT center and we have a few dozen 1000' spools of CAT5e, even though they finished wiring the building about a year ago.  Works great for headphones.
> 
> ...


 
  Bit stiff is the problem.


----------



## PinkysBrain

Quote:


defqon said:


> Bit stiff is the problem.


 

  Well, that depends. I'm working on an 8-braid Cat5 headphone cable (only using the inner cables, not the thick insulation). Without sleeving it's not too stiff, but has strong memory effect. With an added shrink tube there's no memory effect, but it becomes really stiff... I haven't tried nylon sleevings though.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Hello guys,
  anyone know where can I get 1/8 nylon multifilament sleeve? (the soft one not the ntlon shiny stiffy one) I have in 1/4, got it from markertek, but they dont sell smaller of the same kind.


----------



## bik2101

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Hello guys,
> anyone know where can I get 1/8 nylon multifilament sleeve? (the soft one not the ntlon shiny stiffy one) I have in 1/4, got it from markertek, but they dont sell smaller of the same kind.


 


  check out ebay. or cableorganizer.com or wirecare.com


----------



## zammykoo

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Hello guys,
> anyone know where can I get 1/8 nylon multifilament sleeve? (the soft one not the ntlon shiny stiffy one) I have in 1/4, got it from markertek, but they dont sell smaller of the same kind.


 

 You can check on ebay:
 1/8" BRAIDED NYLON SLEEVING audio TECHFLEX 25 ft.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360217197985&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT
   
  It is pretty cheap, $6.10 shipped


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





zammykoo said:


> You can check on ebay:
> 1/8" BRAIDED NYLON SLEEVING audio TECHFLEX 25 ft.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360217197985&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT
> 
> It is pretty cheap, $6.10 shipped


 

 I actually have bought from that seller, and that is the shinny, (regular) stiff nylon sleeve.
   
  I think im gonna take picts of both for comparison, Im looking for the less shiny, less pastic  one.
   
  and yes that is a cheap price, and its actually a nice sleeve.


----------



## zammykoo

Maybe it's not nylon you are looking for, but cotton?


----------



## SpudHarris

I bought my last lot of Multifilament (soft stuff) from the for sale forums, have you checked there?


----------



## Br777

your best bet for 1/8" sleeving is shoelaces.


----------



## grokit

The nylon multifilament pictured in the eBay listing is pretty soft compared to the monofilament, both made by Techflex.


----------



## benzoylmethyl

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Bit stiff is the problem.


 

 That's what she said!!
   
  Okay, now that's out of the way, I experimented with Cat5 UTP & STP, and the regular 5 is obviously more flexible but still stiffer than even the stock Grado cable.  But either works really well for RCA interconnects...everything you need in one sleeve!  I'll post some pics if i ever get a camera. 
   
  It's easy to strip and just use the wire inside.  You get the twisted pairs without having to do the twisting yourself, which is convenient for me.  Honestly, though, it would probably be more work than it's worth if I were in the states and had speaker wire readily available.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

*D-D-D-Double post!*


----------



## JamesMcProgger

OK guys good to see all the replies, it appears to be this one: http://cableorganizer.com/nylon-multifilament/ thanks for the link.  and it seems to be the same Parrots posted here http://www.hypex.co.uk/home.php?cat=384. the hypex one sells it by meter, so Im gonna go with that, Thanks.
   
  now some picts:
   

   
  this is the one from ebay/furryletters (http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360217197985&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT) not Multi, shinny and bit stiff, it looks awesome if you are lookign for a shinny cable tho.
   

   

   
   
  and the one on the left is the one I got from markertek, its 1/4 multi and softer, like a shoe lace. but too big to use for headphones or interconects


----------



## sharkz

The easier way to get the nylon covering is to get paracord on the bay and strip out the cord on the inside. Cheap and effective if you don't want to deal with TechFlex or something similar.


----------



## benzoylmethyl

Wow.  225' for $30.  That's pretty good...a WHOLE lot cheaper than 4' of TechFlex for $6.50.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





parrots said:


> I think you will find 1/8 too small for braided headphone cables unless they are very thin, I usually use it past the Y split for the 2 wires and 3/16 for the cable part.
> I will try post pictures of 1/8, 3/16 and 1/4 later today to give an idea of the size.
> 
> If anyone can get hold of smaller then 1/8 please do let me know.


 
   
  that would be useful, thanks for the tip.
 I removed the rubber cover of a momagi 2896(something like that) and put it inside a 1/4, now it looks like a flat cable, lol, 1/4 was too big.
   
  Quote: 





sharkz said:


> The easier way to get the nylon covering is to get paracord on the bay and strip out the cord on the inside. Cheap and effective if you don't want to deal with TechFlex or something similar.


 

  
  is the paracord like a shoelace?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

1/2 must be huge. thanks for the image Parrots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  edit: is it my imagination or the 3/16 and 1/4 looks the same?


----------



## sharkz

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> is the paracord like a shoelace?


 

 Just like a shoelace. Except very cheap and easy to buy in quantity. I used some for the portion of my cable after the Y split, it works great once you remove the cord from the inside.


----------



## zammykoo

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> The easier way to get the nylon covering is to get paracord on the bay and strip out the cord on the inside. Cheap and effective if you don't want to deal with TechFlex or something similar.


 


  How hard is it to strip out the inside cord? I'm not even sure where to find that kind of thing locally, any ideas? I may try a local Sports Authority.


----------



## sharkz

Its easy to find online. The bay will provide tons of solutions
   
  Any its even easier to pull the strands out. They basically float inside the nylon jacket. All you have to do is cut to length and pull on on side and the strands (usually several) will pull right out leaving you a nice hollow nylon shell to refill with cables of your choice.


----------



## DefQon

ebay...navships was the seller I got mine from if I remember.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





zammykoo said:


> How hard is it to strip out the inside cord? I'm not even sure where to find that kind of thing locally, any ideas? I may try a local Sports Authority.


 

 Locally you'd probably be better off at an army surplus store.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Here you go, bottom to top, 1/8, 3/16/, 1/4 and 1/2.


 
  thanks Parrots, very useful.


----------



## zammykoo

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Locally you'd probably be better off at an army surplus store.


 


  Good call on that! I did a quick search at a local store's website and found some pretty cheap
  http://www.topbrassmilitary.com/Tru-Spec/Field-Equipment/Rope-Cordage/010-088-7-Strand-550-Paracord-50?keyword=paracord
   
  Is this what I would be looking for? Is there a standard size/thickness for paracord?


----------



## zammykoo

I just figured a standard 7strand 550lb paracord is 5/32" thick, which should be a good fit for 24awg 4conductor litz braid. I will try this out to confirm though.


----------



## samsquanch

bored at work, so I made some cables I had been thinking about making.
   
  two pieces of 75 ohm coax each, using only the center conductor from each coax for a connection, shields are not connected.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





samsquanch said:


> bored at work, so I made some cables I had been thinking about making.
> 
> two pieces of 75 ohm coax each, using only the center conductor from each coax for a connection, shields are not connected.


 
  whats the purpose of not connecting the shields?
  thanks


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





br777 said:


> whats the purpose of not connecting the shields?
> thanks


 


  Even when not connected they should still shield the cable from RF and EMI radiation (foil and braided shield in the cables).  It's like doing a balanced cable and not connecting the shield on either end.  Will there be some sonic benefit to this?  Who knows, I made these cables more for fun than anything, if they sound better (in this case I'd be looking for more noise rejection than a standard twisted pair cable) then cool, if not, they'll go in my pile of whacky cables I've made, right next to the rca's made with 14 gauge twisted pair, and the RCA I made with a piece of 22 gauge as the signal wire and a piece of copper tubing as the shield wire.  I also sort of stole this idea from that company Less Loss, who makes a balanced cable in this manner, I just wanted to see what it would do....


----------



## ccklone

Hey Now,
   
  Been trying my hand at DIY cables, mostly cheap and re-purposed stuff to get a feel for it. Lately I have been intrigued with CAT6 ethernet cable. This is a 3-pin XLR extension to 4-pin XLR made with 16 28awg CAT6 wires. 4 per. The ethernet  comes in 4 twisted pairs after stripping the sheath, I doubled this up. Used a electric drill to twist 2 pairs each, then twisted the 4 pairs all together for 16 wires total. Covered in 1/4' Techflex and Neutrik plugs for about 10 feet. The 14' CAT6 cables were under 10 bucks at Monoprice. Cheap practice and they sound okay for cheap pure copper wire.
   

   
  The left over 2' of 16 strand twisted 28awg wires were used to make this right angle Neutrik to 4-pin XLR female for the Crack:
   

   
  A re-purposed Denon AH-D2000 cable with RCA plugs and a Canare F12 mini:
   

   
  Another re-purposed bit, the 1/4" plug from my K601 which I thought I might be able to balance, but it is not the same as the K701 as the online schematics shows 8^
   

   
  Both 1/8" female minis from Rat Shack, with a DHC 1/4" TRS plug.
   
  Here is a split of an oem Fostex T40v1 cable. It was too long so I split it, the female 1/8" mini is from Moon Audio, nice metal compared to the Rat Shack plastic. The 1/8" male mini is from Rat Shack and is the gold plated one with nice strain relief.
   

   
  A couple of right angle plugs. The epoxied one is an old Switchcraft one and an old Rean, just the plugs.
   

   
  I use the epoxied right angle plug on this unit:
   

   
  One my first DIY project, a Rat Shack RCA to Rean mini:
   

   
  I think I may be ready to make some better cables now. Soldering skills are getting better with each cable I make. 
   
  --
  Finest kind,
  Chris


----------



## kchapdaily

what kind of rca plugs are those on your repurposed AH-D2000 cable?


----------



## v0yce

Thanks to this thread and Joelby's step by step guide, I finally rewired my ESW9s.
   

   

   
  Audio Technica ESW9
  yellow Mogami mic cable
  yellow shoe string
  Switchcraft right angle
   
  This was my first cable (I've only soldered one other thing in my life) and I was a little nervous opening up my woodies, but I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out. The Y/split could be cleaner and I originally planned on using the shoe string over the entire cable but it wouldn't quite stretch enough. I like the way the Mogami covering looks well enough that it doesn't bother me though.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

sweet job, not a fan of the yellow tho.
   
  how is the Switchcraft right angle? I like how it looks but Im afraid it might be too bulky for a portable, have any comparison picts to see its real size? is it heavy?


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> sweet job, not a fan of the yellow tho.
> 
> how is the Switchcraft right angle? I like how it looks but Im afraid it might be too bulky for a portable, have any comparison picts to see its real size? is it heavy?


 


  I've got the Switchcraft 35HD right angle on my DHC recabled ATH-ESW9A, and while a little on the heftier side, its fine to use with my Fuze. It's got very solid construction, and was easy to work with when I decided to shorten the lenght of the cable.


----------



## grokit

Nice recycling, *ccklone*


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





v0yce said:


> Thanks to this thread and Joelby's step by step guide, I finally rewired my ESW9s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 In my honest opinion these are the most eye-catching headphones ever posted in this thread. I love the design!


----------



## ccklone

Quote: 





kchapdaily said:


> what kind of rca plugs are those on your repurposed AH-D2000 cable?


 
   

   
   


 Hey Now,
   
  I don't know. I bought a soldering station kit from Zorlac and he threw in all these different connectors and accessories. They are all metal with the bands being a tactile rubber.
   
  --
  Finest kind,
  Chris


----------



## cyberspyder

Long delay due to personal problems, hope my customers don't kill me.













Some simple interconnects, a Sennheiser cable and a recabled Grado325i.

FWIW, this is where I pick up my multifilament: http://stores.ebay.com/FURRYLETTERS?_trksid=p4340.l2563

Awesome prices, service and quick shipping. I used to order from TakeFiveAudio, but they wanted double, and I couldn't take it any longer. You want the 'BRAIDED NYLON' products.

Brendan


----------



## cyberspyder

I'm an idiot, those aren't Grado's per se, but Alessandro MS2i's.


----------



## SpudHarris

Lovely work as usual cyberspyder 
   
  It's been so long since buying multifilament I can't remember what sizes I bought. I like Mogami Neglex 2534 starquad for most things but if I wanted to make a headphone cable would I use 3/8 for the main part and 3/16 after the Y split? Any advice would be appreciated....


----------



## cyberspyder

I actually like to use 3/16" (or one size up 1/4") for 2534, and paracord (1/8"?) for the parts after the split. Depends if you want a tighter (drawback is that you have to use more sleeving) or a looser weave in the end for the main potion.

Brendan


----------



## SpudHarris

Ah, thanks buddy. To use 3/16's you'd need to remove the outer jacket of the cable no?


----------



## Mad Max

Yes.


----------



## cyberspyder

Actually, you don't. It works great even with the jacket on, I can take some pics if you want.

Brendan


----------



## markkr

Looks awesome! Are you using a 3.5mm barrel for the "Y" split? I cant bring myself to waste a plug just to use the barrel for "Y"
  
  Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Long delay due to personal problems, hope my customers don't kill me.
> 
> 
> Some simple interconnects, a Sennheiser cable and a recabled Grado325i.
> ...


----------



## cyberspyder

Yep, but I pick up the cheapest REAN plug I could buy, the large opening nickel mono plugs (~$0.60), so it's not too bad. Compared to a larger, bulkier Viablue, it's a hell of a deal. LOL.


----------



## Ikarios

cyberspyder, those 6.3mm Viablues look fantastic. Where did you buy them from?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





ikarios said:


> cyberspyder, those 6.3mm Viablues look fantastic. Where did you buy them from?


 


  I thought it was a regular Viablue barrel with a 6.5 tip. The vintage audio lab plugs are so big, you can fit a radioshack 3.5 tip in the barrels of the VAlab and it fits perfect


----------



## cyberspyder

That particular one I bought from Lee at Cryoparts, but they're also available at AV Outlet.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Hey cyber, do you have a trick to get that heatshrink to look so nice over that Rean plug? It's perfectly even and it looks amazing.
   
  Also, this is directed at no one in particular. Which is the _cheap_ flexible four braid microphone cable that is most recommended? I want to buy several types and compare them myself somehow.


----------



## cyberspyder

Practice . Eliminating any slop from the cable so the barrel doesn't wobble helps too, but practice is key.

Mogami miniquad for me, or Canare mini-quad. Gotham makes some too, as well as Redco. For standard sized quad cable, any of the bigger cable companies makes several versions. I personally like the Mogami offerings as I hate working with a braided shield, just a PITA to deal with, especially when using balanced mic cable with XLR plugs.

Brendan


----------



## DefQon

Weekend is coming up for a big project I'm doing, received the Pailiccs 3.5mm v2 plugs today in the mail, just waiting for 6 ViaBlue splitters and 2 ViaBlue 3.5mm plugs (cost a fair bit) and need to order some more 24 AWG pure silver cables as you can see in the photo I'm running out with 9ft left. 
   

   
  In order in the picture:
  4x Pailiccs Silver 3.5mm plugs
  2x Pailiccs 3.5mm v2 plugs
  4x Neutrik Rean 3.5mm plugs
   
  3 Braid 99.99 Pure silver cable ready to have ends terminated with 2 Reans for interconnect.
  9 Ft 24 awg pure silver cable 
   
  Not in the picture already have:
  Various sizes of heatshrink
  1/8 Monofilament Braid 
  2/32 Monofilament Braid
   
  Things on the way, haven't received yet:
  6x ViaBlue NF-S1 splitters
  2x ViaBlue T6s 3.5mm plugs
   
  Need to buy:
  50ft of 28AWG Pure Silver cable (Need to negotiate prices at the moment)
  30ft (2x15ft) of 24AWG Pure Silver cable
   
   
   
   
  Will keep you guys posted when the things have been finalized.
   
  Cheers


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





defqon said:


> 3 Braid 99.99 OFC Pure silver cable ready to have ends terminated with 2 Reans for interconnect.


 


  Correct me if I'm wrong, but OFC = Oxygen Free Copper?


----------



## DefQon

Ops typo, this why you should not be multitask writing on forums. 
   
  EDIT: Fixed.


----------



## benzoylmethyl

Quote: 





parrots said:


> So is that the silver wire from eBay, if it is then that's not occ silver at all, not even pure silver.


 


  Aside from bragging rights, it wouldn't matter if it were.  So long as it's 99% silver (the definition of purity notwithstanding), the oxygen content shouldn't bring it below the 105 IACS standard.  Honestly, the silver plugs he's using (rather than brass or nickel) have more of a positive effect on the conductivity of the whole circuit than some miniscule amount of tin or zinc "tainting" the wire.
   

  
  Quote: 





defqon said:


> Weekend is coming up for a big project I'm doing, received the Pailiccs 3.5mm v2 plugs today in the mail, just waiting for 6 ViaBlue splitters and 2 ViaBlue 3.5mm plugs (cost a fair bit) and need to order some more 24 AWG pure silver cables as you can see in the photo I'm running out with 9ft left.


 

 Dude, that white cable and those plugs are going to make some sexy cable babies together.


----------



## SpudHarris




----------



## piotrus-g

Ok I got my hand on UE connectors and Viablue sexy-slim-jacks.
   
  Now, this is my tribute to all of the cables I have made 

  Viablue 3,5mm slim plug. By far the best plug I've ever worked with. Clear tech-flex


  Very simple spliter


  UE pins + customs UM 3-way
   
  Used parts:
  Clarivoyant golden plated solid core copper 26AWG
  Custom UE 2pin plugs
  Viable slim jack 3,5mm
  Clear teflon tubing 24AWG.
  Clear tech-flex
  Clear heatshrinks
   
  Sound: exeptional. Very different from solid silver. Sound is massive with big bass and very polite treble. It's smooth, intimate yet clear and dynamic.
   
  The only problem is its stiffness. But AFAIR solid silver core was also as stiff as plated copper. So I hope it will soften just as my silver did.


----------



## .Sup

Very nice work and very good photos piotrus. Tell me, where can one get the new ViaBlue jacks in EU?


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Very nice work and very good photos piotrus. Tell me, where can one get the new ViaBlue jacks in EU?


 

 Thank you!
  www.ostoja.com.pl - he got me those plugs in 3 days and I paid the same price if I bought them form US. No tax, no overseas and great CS so I went with my lockal distributor.


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Ok I got my hand on UE connectors and Viablue sexy-slim-jacks.
> 
> Now, this is my tribute to all of the cables I have made


 
  Those are too beautiful. Couple it with your photo quality and they are ASTOUNDING. Great job on this! The jack looks pretty bare without any form of stress relief though.. Also, why use solid core over stranded wire? Isn't flexibility and pliability quite a huge important feature of portable IEM cables..?


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





nightslayer said:


> Those are too beautiful. Couple it with your photo quality and they are ASTOUNDING. Great job on this! The jack looks pretty bare without any form of stress relief though.. Also, why use solid core over stranded wire? Isn't flexibility and pliability quite a huge important feature of portable IEM cables..?


 
  Thank you!
  Strain relief for solid core in IEM cable isn't good idea. I've tested it out with my previous cable, which broke because of strain relief lol.
  Why solid core? because there's no good stranded wires and cores are pretty cheap. Though flexibility and especially keeping down microphonics are very importnat, I don't really care if my cable is very flexible. I'm using customs on rare occasions now.


----------



## DefQon

The little 3 braid is pure silver which was originally 35cm of 99.99% pure silver cabling which cost me $8.50 AUD from a local audio distributor, the 24awg is from ebay one of the sellers that alot of people buy wire from here on headfi, not sure if it was pure silver if I remember, but I added it so I will change the original description in my post.
   
  The Pailiccs are silver colored or similar (wasn't refering to what metal property it was), http://www.nutsaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=8&products_id=33 .
   
  Whats your take on this Parrots: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Neotech-Wire-UPOCC-Solid-Core-7N-Silver-24AWG-Teflon-/320730427618?pt=AU_Electronics_Accessories_Wires_Cables&hash=item4aad05f0e2
   
  Correct me if I'm wrong but it feels like your targetting me here Parrots


----------



## winkyeye

Just finished my first DIY cable,


----------



## kchapdaily

looks good! what kind of wire did you use?


----------



## grokit

What is the ATH above the W1000x?


----------



## winkyeye

Hey, I used the 24AWG wires sold by navship on ebay. I covered it with 1/8" techflex.
  
  Quote: 





kchapdaily said:


> looks good! what kind of wire did you use?


 
   
  @grokit, yup it's the W1000X, I don't have anything with a 6.3mm jack to plug into atm, plus I don't need 3m cables.
  
  @Parrots, the T1 sure looks interesting, I hope to get a pair someday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Did you finish them?


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





winkyeye said:


> Hey, I used the 24AWG wires sold by navship on ebay. I covered it with 1/8" techflex.
> 
> 
> @grokit, yup it's the W1000X, I don't have anything with a 6.3mm jack to plug into atm, plus I don't need 3m cables.
> ...


 


 I was asking what the _other_ ATH was, pictured above the W1000x.


----------



## SpudHarris

You are a craftsman Matt.
   
  Love those Oyaide jacks, just pure class the stuff you turn out


----------



## SpudHarris

I chose the oyaide straight for my silver dragon IEM cable but they cover it with black heat shrink which is a shame really...


----------



## winkyeye

If you're referring to the pics from me, they're still the W1000X, its with everything removed and only the frame.
  
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> I was asking what the _other_ ATH was, pictured above the W1000x.


 
  -------------

 Very nice Parrots, both look incredible!


----------



## SpudHarris

Yeah, don't know what they are like to work with. Good I supose as they are about 17 quid to buy on the bay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  I could and may do that with the heat shrink but it has the silver dragon logo on there and it does kinda look nice..


----------



## Mad Max

The Viablue slim mini is about as small as the Neutrik mini?  A little longer in lengthy, am I right?  How much $$ is it?
   
  Edit: av-outlet, and dang that price, lol
   
  Am I seeing right, it is even smaller than the Neutrik mini?  How sturdy is it compared to the Switchcraft 35HD connector?


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





parrots said:


> I posted pictures of the small Viablue next to the Neutrik earlier in the thread and they are exactly the same size as the Neutrik...


 

 You posted it quite a bit earlier, searching didn't bring it up right away.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> You are a craftsman Matt.
> Love those Oyaide jacks, just pure class the stuff you turn out


 

 X2, very nice looking work.

  
  Quote: 





winkyeye said:


> If you're referring to the pics from me, they're still the W1000X, its with everything removed and only the frame.


 

 Whoops, I must have been tired I thought those had cups on them.


----------



## tranhieu

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Ok I got my hand on UE connectors and Viablue sexy-slim-jacks.
> 
> Now, this is my tribute to all of the cables I have made
> 
> ...


 


 Nicely done! However is that GPOCC wire too stiff to make IC for iems? The 24awg I'm having on my hands now is the hardest wire I ever had and I would expect massive amount of microphonic if you walk around with it, plus it might break your pin connectors in the worst case. Please let us know your experience with it since then.
   
  I wouldn't go for solid silver core either. Your best shot might be some UPOCC silver, 28 awg would work well with some 26 awg teflon and they are very very soft.


----------



## jdat

I realize this isn't exactly "head-fi" but I thought some might like the look.

 I do a lot of custom cabling, experimental electronic instruments for my own needs and for other people as well.
   
*10 meter 4 channel multicore extension*
 Canford cabling, cheap neutrik clone xlr plugs(not convinced about their quality ...), paracord sleeving(I already use these colours for all my personal cable wraps so the gear is easy to identify).


----------



## piotrus-g

Yeah GPOCC 26AWG is quite stiff. But from my experience solid cores are getting softer over time. Will see in few months. Microphonics are very present. Though I havent been walking outside my house with it yet. Will report later.
  My 26AWG silver is very soft now after a year of constant use, but it's got softer after a month or so.
  The best for IEMs would wire made from few strands of 32AWG solid core per channel, but there's no one selling. I've already thought about buying a lot of 28 or 30AWG solid and stranding it to 24AWG. It will be soft enough I guess.


----------



## qusp

so you took a microphonic cable and put microphonic clear techflex on it? seems an odd choice for customs that are directly plugged into your ears. no matter how soft the wire gets the techflex will remain microphonic, worse than the wire.
   
  looks nice though


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





qusp said:


> so you took a microphonic cable and put microphonic clear techflex on it? seems an odd choice for customs that are directly plugged into your ears. no matter how soft the wire gets the techflex will remain microphonic, worse than the wire.
> 
> looks nice though


 

 As surprising as it gets techflex reduces microphonics in this case. The worst are caused by bare wires from spliter.
   
  As said before I'll report in sometime. Even now after two day I can tell that cable is getting softer. Will see.


----------



## tranhieu

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Yeah GPOCC 26AWG is quite stiff. But from my experience solid cores are getting softer over time. Will see in few months. Microphonics are very present. Though I havent been walking outside my house with it yet. Will report later.
> My 26AWG silver is very soft now after a year of constant use, but it's got softer after a month or so.
> The best for IEMs would wire made from few strands of 32AWG solid core per channel, but there's no one selling. I've already thought about buying a lot of 28 or 30AWG solid and stranding it to 24AWG. It will be soft enough I guess.


 


 32 would be too small, 26-28 would be perfect. I replaced my um3x non removable cable version and with 26awg I still have plenty of space inside to design my own wire entries using some heatshrink to replace the old one.
  well, never knew solid core wires could get softer over time. if I used any solid core one to make IC I would bend it only once


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





jdat said:


> I realize this isn't exactly "head-fi" but I thought some might like the look.
> 
> I do a lot of custom cabling, experimental electronic instruments for my own needs and for other people as well.
> 
> ...


 

  
  That looks _very _nice.


----------



## Danthrax

Where is a good place to buy the Viablue plugs?


----------



## kchapdaily

http://www.av-outlet.com/


----------



## DefQon

Where can I get this Piccolino Wire thats so hyped here?


----------



## Cryok95

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Ok I got my hand on UE connectors and Viablue sexy-slim-jacks.
> 
> Now, this is my tribute to all of the cables I have made
> 
> ...


 
  Awesome job man! Hmmm just want to ask where did you source the 2pin connectors? Anyone else out there with a source for these connectors?


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Where can I get this Piccolino Wire thats so hyped here?


 


  Good luck to you. So far only place I know is Jaben in Singapore which sells products made from Piccolino, Parrots sometime back mentioned a supplier in Germany.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





tranhieu said:


> 32 would be too small, 26-28 would be perfect. I replaced my um3x non removable cable version and with 26awg I still have plenty of space inside to design my own wire entries using some heatshrink to replace the old one.
> well, never knew solid core wires could get softer over time. if I used any solid core one to make IC I would bend it only once


 
  I was talking about making strands from 32AWG for example 6-7 strands in one wire. This would make wire more flexible.
  Yes, SC are getting softer. My old SSC can be warped around one finger and then it goes back by itself.


----------



## majnu

Hi, I'm loving this thread, it's such an inspiration but sorry to go OT but can someone recommend me some cables in a mod I am about to undertake please.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/566202/sennheiser-hd595-mic-modification-gaming
   
  I guess if I give my self a bit of time later in the evening I can go through this thread and draw some ideas, but I don't want to accidently buy the wrong cable.


----------



## JoshuaaT

I read over 100 pages of this thread yesterday. You guys do some amazing work.


----------



## majnu

Does anyone know where in the UK I can by a braid the same as this Military coloured one.
   
http://www.ostoja.com.pl/documents/viablue.php?action=item&iid=ID57&cat=10&page=1&subcat=Rozmiar%20MEDIUM
   
  It seems over here we only get standard black or white and not the fancy stuff


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





majnu said:


> Does anyone know where in the UK I can by a braid the same as this Military coloured one.
> 
> http://www.ostoja.com.pl/documents/viablue.php?action=item&iid=ID57&cat=10&page=1&subcat=Rozmiar%20MEDIUM
> 
> It seems over here we only get standard black or white and not the fancy stuff


 
  Shipping from PL to UK is sth like 3pound for priority. Why don't you buy from ostoja?


----------



## majnu

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Shipping from PL to UK is sth like 3pound for priority. Why don't you buy from ostoja?


 


  It was £8 a metre plus postage which is too steep. So was hoping to find the same product but closer to home.
   
  Edit - I just stumbled across this review of different type of sleeving, so if I can find this paracord in an Army style pattern then I may be onto a winner!
   
http://www.overclock.net/other-hardware-mods/929480-cable-sleeving-comparison.html


----------



## JoshuaaT

Here is a website that is cheap and ships international. http://www.av-outlet.com/en-us/dept_442.html


----------



## majnu

Quote: 





joshuaat said:


> Here is a website that is cheap and ships international. http://www.av-outlet.com/en-us/dept_442.html


 


  Fantastic. Thank You Sir!


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





majnu said:


> It was £8 a metre plus postage which is too steep. So was hoping to find the same product but closer to home.
> 
> Edit - I just stumbled across this review of different type of sleeving, so if I can find this paracord in an Army style pattern then I may be onto a winner!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/other-hardware-mods/929480-cable-sleeving-comparison.html


 
  I see 8PLN/meter which is 4 time less than 8 pounds. Recheck it.


----------



## majnu

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> I see 8PLN/meter which is 4 time less than 8 pounds. Recheck it.


 
  Maybe it has something to do with Google Translate which shows it as £8 a meter. Let me try and grab a screen shot and upload it just for reference.


----------



## grokit




----------



## Wharfrat

As for me, this is what I looked like when I found this thread:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Am gonna be looking thru this thread for the ultimate purpose of building a couple of interconnects and headphone cables...got my eyes on Gotham Audo GAC-4/1 cabling, Neutrik NP3x-B connector and a normal mini-lxr cable as a replacement for the stock K-702 cable.  I had a chance to try that on a unit and felt it was a much fuller sound all around than the stock cable.
   
  Will post pics one of these fine days...but got much learning ahead....I will be back once I've done my due diligence of reading the umpteen posts and pics making for another labyrinthine road associated with this mad hobby.


----------



## DefQon

Well there is a Jaben distributor in Melbourne...anyway......
   
   





 Just had a look at some of the Piccolino wire, especially the one for detachable universals and customs which I've been thinking of getting for my ES5's.....but at a staggering US$1338
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 these wires are extremely expensive
   
http://jaben.net/shopping2/Crystal-cable-for-custome-IEMs-powered-by-Crystal-Piccolino.html
   
  Parrots are these well worth there price since they are processed by cystalisation or w/e since you own a set for your HD800 cans? Are they that good and justify the price they are at, because these are about one of the most expensive wires I've ever seen......


----------



## BobSaysHi

Parrots, you should recable Apple earbuds with Piccolino wire and troll the forums.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





parrots said:


> For me Piccolino is worth every penny I have spent on it but but mine do work out far less then what Jaben sell them for.
> The HD800's just sound amazing to my ears with this wire and I will be making one today for my LCD-2's and then rewire everything else I have with it, might even do the toaster and see if the bread tastes any better lol.


 
   
  LOL! 
   
  Yeah just had a further look on the Jaben website, even their mini interconnect is expensive at a staggering US$298. I could make 3-4 extremely good interconnects with that amount or buy 5 pre-made Millian interconnects. I wish these Piccolino cables are more easy and cheaper to grab hold of.
   
  Also I haven't replied back to the couple post before this I made and you responded about you picking on me just don't worry about it because I was in a rush and didn't read the whole post you made so it was my fault for jumping the gun and assuming what you were saying total misinterpretation.
   
  Just one more question which in terms of sound quality would sound better, good solid core copper cables or pure silver cables? Also for some of your recabling jobs, do the wires come with that clear insulating tube or did you sleeve the normal wires through the insulator tubes. Most of my recabling jobs have been sleeved with monofilament and teflon braid or butt-naked braids, am interested in the looks of clear cabling with the copper core inside such as the one posted by piotrus-g of his customs recabled with the solid core wires in previous pages.


----------



## pus2meong

Mini to Mini for my cmoy.
  Nothing fancy, just a regular Neutrik jack with Canare cable. The cable is too small, so I use shrink hose in the enclosure.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





pus2meong said:


> Mini to Mini for my cmoy.
> Nothing fancy, just a regular Neurik jack with Canare cable. The cable is too small, so I use shrink hose in the enclosure.


 

 what canare cable is that? looks really small.


----------



## pus2meong

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> what canare cable is that? looks really small.


 

 L-2B2AT cable.
  It got two conductors + 1 (wrapped along with the two with some kinda aluminum foil).


----------



## Bureiba

Does nylon multifilament come in different colors? I want to cover my wires after a y-split in some sort of yellow sleeving; is techflex the only option?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





bureiba said:


> Does nylon multifilament come in different colors? I want to cover my wires after a y-split in some sort of yellow sleeving; is techflex the only option?


 


  I've seen black only. but the monofilament seems to have mroe colors, furryletters in ebay have good ones. Ive read that paracord is a good option but never tried it myself.


----------



## Bureiba

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> I've seen black only. but the monofilament seems to have mroe colors, furryletters in ebay have good ones. Ive read that paracord is a good option but never tried it myself.


 

 Thanks, but I don't see any monofilament on his ebay page.
   
  Would using yellow heat shrink from the y split all the way up be a bad idea?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





bureiba said:


> Thanks, but I don't see any monofilament on his ebay page.
> 
> Would using yellow heat shrink from the y split all the way up be a bad idea?


 

 yes, headshrink is too stiffy. shoe laces are probably your best bet.
  and I think most of their stuff is mono(?) shinny nylon, expands and shrinks, unlike the multi which is more like a shoelace reinforced.


----------



## cyberspyder

Furryletters does have nylon multifilament, also called braided nylon, do a search.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Furryletters does have nylon multifilament, also called braided nylon, do a search.


 


are you refering to ones like this?  <= braided techflex
   
  edit: oh wait you said "Braided nylon" which is what I call multifilament. the obe above would be mono.


----------



## Bureiba

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> yes, headshrink is too stiffy. shoe laces are probably your best bet.
> and I think most of their stuff is mono(?) shinny nylon, expands and shrinks, unlike the multi which is more like a shoelace reinforced.


 


 Thanks, I'll go with shoelaces then. I posted this in another thread, but haven't gotten any responses - how do these parts look?

 Canare Miniature Star Quad L-4E5C (4.8mm diameter)
 Neutrik 3.55mm Plug Straight
 Nylon Multifilament (3/16" before Y split) (black is fine for before the split)
 Heatshrink (3:1 1/4" for Y split; 2:1 1/4" elsewhere)
  
  For the shoelaces, I found a round one on amazon for 5mm - that should be wide enough to fit two of the four wires from the mini star quad cable.


----------



## Bureiba

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> are you refering to ones like this?  <= braided techflex
> 
> edit: oh wait you said "Braided nylon" which is what I call multifilament. the obe above would be mono.


 

 They're both techflex though... right? I want to avoid that because of monophonics and what not.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





bureiba said:


> Thanks, I'll go with shoelaces then. I posted this in another thread, but haven't gotten any responses - how do these parts look?
> 
> Canare Miniature Star Quad L-4E5C (4.8mm diameter)
> Neutrik 3.55mm Plug Straight
> ...


 


  if the neutrik straight is teh same as the rean, whick Ibelieve it is. the  L-4E5C fits super tight in it. no space for sleeve, unless you remove the rubber housing of the cable, and sstill it could be a tigh fit. I have picts of a REAn in a  L-4E5C if you wish to see them. the Switchcraft is bigger but not bulky, and I think it would be a better match. but that's just me.
   
  btw put cables into shoelaces or non explandable sleeve is a PITA.
   
  @Parrots: post #7263 what a effing badass and pro looking cable! kudos!


----------



## Bureiba

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> if the neutrik straight is teh same as the rean, whick Ibelieve it is. the  L-4E5C fits super tight in it. no space for sleeve, unless you remove the rubber housing of the cable, and sstill it could be a tigh fit. I have picts of a REAn in a  L-4E5C if you wish to see them. the Switchcraft is bigger but not bulky, and I think it would be a better match. but that's just me.
> 
> btw put cables into shoelaces or non explandable sleeve is a PITA.


 
   
  Thanks, I'll get the Switchcraft then. I'll give the shoelaces a shot, if it proves too difficult a task I'll leave the wires bare or... settle with techflex.


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





bureiba said:


> Thanks, I'll get the Switchcraft then. I'll give the shoelaces a shot, if it proves too difficult a task I'll leave the wires bare or... settle with techflex.


 
  It's not that bad. What you should do is remove the outer rubber casing and the braided shield (I'm assuming your wire is similar to the L-4E6C, just thinner) and then bundle the ends together with tape or somesort then insert it in the shoelace. Shouldn't be too much of a problem, really, and the reduced diameter of the wire will let it fit in the Neutrik with no issues. And in case you're wondering, the shield is not necessary for non-balanced headphone cables, all it does is reduce pliability.


----------



## cyberspyder

This thread is just full of bad advice...



jamesmcprogger said:


> are you refering to ones like this? <= braided techflex
> 
> edit: oh wait you said "Braided nylon" which is what I call multifilament. the obe above would be mono.




BRAIDED NYLON = NYLON MULTIFILAMENT. If you did a search for those exact words you would end up with something like this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/3-16-BRAIDED-NYLON-SLEEVING-techflex-25-ft-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem35a560a519QQitemZ230407841049QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear

This is EXACTLY what you are looking for. He does sell nylon multifilament, I know because I have bought many times from him.

As for the plug, either drill/ream out the barrel of the REAN plug to 1/4" or use a Switchcraft 3.5mm which fits perfectly. Don't bother with taking off the jacket, it's there for a reason. If you take it off the wires will eventually unravel, and I guarantee the jacket will be alot more durable than whatever you can put on. If you decide no to sleeve it, the miniquad cable will fit perfectly and snugly without any modification.

Brendan


----------



## cyberspyder

Hey Parrots,

How are those shielded Switchcraft mini-XLR's? I know it's possible to retrofit a regular Switchcraft mini-XLR plug with a Switchcraft barrel, but the strain relief is too short and the entire assembly can fall out when yanked. How much more were they?


----------



## cyberspyder

Yeah they do look nicer, only drawback I can see (I'm holding one in my hand) is that it may be a tad too long. I'm thinking of cutting the barrel down maybe 1/4".


----------



## Bureiba

Quote: 





nightslayer said:


> It's not that bad. What you should do is remove the outer rubber casing and the braided shield (I'm assuming your wire is similar to the L-4E6C, just thinner) and then bundle the ends together with tape or somesort then insert it in the shoelace. Shouldn't be too much of a problem, really, and the reduced diameter of the wire will let it fit in the Neutrik with no issues. And in case you're wondering, the shield is not necessary for non-balanced headphone cables, all it does is reduce pliability.


 

 Thanks for the tips.
  
  Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> This thread is just full of bad advice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks as well; I did see that and it will work fine for before the y split - but I'm looking for colored sleeving after the split.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> This thread is just full of bad advice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  learn to read dude, I was givving you the reason.
   
  and of course he'll have to take of the jacket if he wants to fit that canare + sleeve into the REAN. drilling a bigger hole seems like the hardest way to go, IMO


----------



## DefQon

@Parrots: How do those LCD-2's sound after recabling most of it with that "Piccolino" wire?
   
  Here's one contribution from me, ran out of wires 
   
  Sorry for crap pic, was pouring down outside, taken from my phone.


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





bureiba said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> 
> Thanks as well; I did see that and it will work fine for before the y split - but I'm looking for colored sleeving after the split.


 

 For myself, I just put transparent sleeving on the y-split, its extremely thin so its only function is to keep the wires twisted. The blue and white colour scheme of the Canare isn't too bad, afterall. Also if you want a headphone cable with pliability even approximating that of the cable you're replacing, removing the jacket and braid would be a good idea. Keep the paper-ish layer below though, then just cover that part up with the sleeving/shoelace. Secure both ends (the y-split with the heatshrink and glue, the plug side with heatshrink) and you shouldn't have a problem with the wire unraveling on you.


----------



## cyberspyder

bureiba said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> 
> Thanks as well; I did see that and it will work fine for before the y split - but I'm looking for colored sleeving after the split.




Try looking for some paracord if it hasn't been mentioned yet.It comes in a multitude of colours, only drawback is that it only expands up to around 1/8". You can also try scouring for some climbing rope and strip the sleeve off of that.



jamesmcprogger said:


> learn to read dude, I was givving you the reason.
> 
> and of course he'll have to take of the jacket if he wants to fit that canare + sleeve into the REAN. drilling a bigger hole seems like the hardest way to go, IMO




I never asked for you to give me a reason. I stated something and you went off to post a link to Techflex, which IMO is misinformation, no? If you had used those exact words, you would've found what I was referring to. I also clearly made the distinction that nylon multifilament and braided nylon are interchangeable terms and many people use either to identify the same product.


----------



## Anthony1

parrots said:


> Here's a right angle iPod to Solo cable i just finished making, 2 of the wires are made of pure stranded silver and the other 2 are 24k gold plated pure stranded silver.




Parrots

Where did you get the side access USB plug from?


----------



## meizumintyboi

This cable is so that I can leave my 5.1 speakers connected to my sound card, at the same time as my headphones or connecting another DAP to play using the speakers.
   
  A bit messy, but it works:


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





meizumintyboi said:


> This cable is so that I can leave my 5.1 speakers connected to my sound card, at the same time as my headphones or connecting another DAP to play using the speakers.
> 
> A bit messy, but it works:


 
  That is beyond ghetto.


----------



## samsquanch

Rean right angles and the ebay-special silver plated copper.  Stripped the insulation off (it was white with a colored stripe) and replaced it with clear tubing.  Fun cable to make!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Just re-wired my HD800's with Piccolino wire so thought i would post a couple of pictures.
> 
> hhhh


 

 bravo. you ought be very conficent in your skills to open up and work on those.
   
  So you are recabling all the little wires not to leave copper parts right? but how about the solder joint and conectors, plugs and the cardas sennheiser plug itself?


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





samsquanch said:


> Rean right angles and the ebay-special silver plated copper.  Stripped the insulation off (it was white with a colored stripe) and replaced it with clear tubing.  Fun cable to make!


 


   
  to each their own i suppose but i never understand why people leave the barrels on when they use the neutrik right angles.
   
  looks great though.. please post the link to the wire and tubing! do you know the strand count of the wire?
   
  thanks


----------



## samsquanch

just like you said, personal preference, I like the back shell, and don't think that cables made with out them look particularly good, not bad, just not what I want.   I also didn't feel like messing with epoxy...
   
  the cable has been linked before, it's a good price to start messing with silver plated wires:  http://stores.ebay.com/johnssilverteflonwireshop
   
  the tubing is just something I had laying around my shop, came with some patchbays to use to cover the drain wire when you land to a bay.  It's not heat shrink, though, not quite sure what it's made out of, maybe I'll call ADC sometime and see what it is.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





parrots said:


> I would advise beginners obviously not to try this at home lol As the Piccolino is of a silver gold alloy i'm using Mundorf Supreme solder which is also silver/gold, i also get rid of every trace of the old solder then gold plate the connectors on the headphones where possible.
> *Unfortunately there is nothing that can be done about the Plugs and Connectors*, would be great is someone started making those out of solid silver lol.


 

 I was thinking the same thing when I saw your LCD-2 (I cross-quoted that post in the LCD-2 thread BTW), have you considered bypassing the connectors and just hardwiring them?

  
  Quote: 





parrots said:


> Also started on my JH-3A cable as i now have the Plug and cable configuration so will post pictures of that as soon as the Piccolino wire comes back from the overmoulder after having some clear JH connectors put on.


 

 Is that dock to USB cable for the CLAS, and the plan to have iPod>CLAS>JH-3A? Man you are soaring to the top! All that's left is an Apex Pinnacle (rewired with Piccolino of course) and then Stax


----------



## majnu

Do you chaps find that if you use minature shielded quad star cable to re-wire your cans that they will be too heavy?
   
  I was thinking of using some belden 1804a, Mogami W2893, or _Canare_ L-4E5c for my Sennhesier 595's for my gaming headset what would be considered the best option.


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





majnu said:


> Do you chaps find that if you use minature shielded quad star cable to re-wire your cans that they will be too heavy?
> 
> I was thinking of using some belden 1804a, Mogami W2893, or _Canare_ L-4E5c for my Sennhesier 595's for my gaming headset what would be considered the best option.


 
  Not heavy, no. Even if you use the cable as it is the weight is very manageable.


----------



## majnu

Quote: 





nightslayer said:


> Not heavy, no. Even if you use the cable as it is the weight is very manageable.


 


  cheers mate, apart from the belden stuff the other cables are quite affordable so I will buy 4 metres of each and some strain relief boots.


----------



## peaceful1

Quote: 





samsquanch said:


> Rean right angles and the ebay-special silver plated copper.  Stripped the insulation off (it was white with a colored stripe) and replaced it with clear tubing.  Fun cable to make!


 

 are these NTP3RC-B  good stuff?!   
http://www.neutrik.com/us/en/audio/210_459854644/NTP3RC-B_detail.aspx
  do they have acceptable built qualty for audio use ?!
  these are the best I can provide for my needs


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





peaceful1 said:


> are these NTP3RC-B  good stuff?!
> http://www.neutrik.com/us/en/audio/210_459854644/NTP3RC-B_detail.aspx
> do they have acceptable built qualty for audio use ?!
> these are the best I can provide for my needs


 


  I like them.
   
  They're designed for audio use, I use neutrik/rean 1/8" plugs all day at work, they hold up in stadiums, government buildings, and schools just fine.


----------



## peaceful1

Quote: 





samsquanch said:


> I like them.
> 
> They're designed for audio use, I use neutrik/rean 1/8" plugs all day at work, they hold up in stadiums, government buildings, and schools just fine.


 
  so strange I also have this plug to:
http://www.neutrik.com/re/en/audio/210_2123640555/NYS226BG_detail.aspx
  I released Rean is a bit cheaper than neutrik  so i thought neutrik has to be better, looks like they are the same Brand I just found out there both have the same site


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





peaceful1 said:


> so strange I also have this plug to:
> http://www.neutrik.com/re/en/audio/210_2123640555/NYS226BG_detail.aspx
> I released Rean is a bit cheaper than neutrik  so i thought neutrik has to be better, looks like they are the same Brand I just found out there both have the same site


 

 This is a mono plug. I imagine you need stereo version


----------



## cyberspyder

REAN is Neutrik's budget line, but Neutrik doesn't produce everything REAN produces, like straight 3.5mm plugs which is odd, only right angled.


----------



## samsquanch

Rean is china, Neutrik is germany/swiss (where ever Liechtenstein is).  Neutrik > Rean, but at the same time Neutrik is somehow involved with Rean, either they own all or a part of, or they license parts to Rean.  I really don't know, the details on the internet are murky.
   
  Also, if it means anything at all to you, I used Neutrik connectors on that cable, not Rean.  My error.


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





parrots said:


> I thought Rean was Neutriks new name and everything they make will soon be under the name Rean instead of Neutrik.


 


  Nope, Neutrik is still Neutrik.  They would be foolish to lose the reputation they have with that name.


----------



## samsquanch

We're not talking about mcdonalds here, we're talking about a company that is big in an industry that is known to be very brand loyal, and a bunch of weirdos.  I'm speaking of pro-audio, live sound and broadcast.  When AMX became Panja years upon years ago, people freaked, so they went back to being AMX.  When I was in an AMX class, the instructor said they would get phone calls from people basically saying that they didn't trust their products anymore because of the name change.  AV people are weird weird people.
   
  But, this is all derailing and off topic.  Summary, same things, one is made in china, the other Liechtenstein.


----------



## DefQon

I thought Lequn was Chinese equivalent of Rean/Neutrik? (Bought all three connectors before). Rean is a different manufacturer but from I've been told is not based in China (Lequn is) but its licensed to distribute and manufacture directly to Neutrik, difference is its just a low budget productline for Neutrik's usual high-ends which is why when you go on Rean's website (Neutrik's look-alike) they have the common used 3.5mm and 6mm stereo jacks here and when you go to Neutrik's site, Neutrik has different products. Common 3.5mm Rean connectors that have the Neutrik imprint instead of Rean are the old company stock from Neutrik before they found Rean.
   
  I could be wrong, but this is direct from horses mouth (naming no names here for this reason).
   
  EDIT: Liechtenstein or "*Principality of Liechtenstein" *is a country of its own, its a German speaking country in between Switzerland and Austria for those who were wondering. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[size=1.6em]  [/size]


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





defqon said:


> I thought Lequn was Chinese equivalent of Rean/Neutrik? (Bought all three connectors before). Rean is a different manufacturer but from I've been told is not based in China (Lequn is) but its licensed to distribute and manufacture directly to Neutrik, difference is its just a low budget productline for Neutrik's usual high-ends which is why when you go on Rean's website (Neutrik's look-alike) they have the common used 3.5mm and 6mm stereo jacks here and when you go to Neutrik's site, Neutrik has different products. Common 3.5mm Rean connectors that have the Neutrik imprint instead of Rean are the old company stock from Neutrik before they found Rean.
> 
> I could be wrong, but this is direct from horses mouth (naming no names here for this reason).
> 
> ...


 

  
  What a mess!
   
  Ahh, for some reason I thought Liechtenstein was a city or whatever, ah well, geography ain't my thing...


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





samsquanch said:


> Ahh, for some reason I thought Liechtenstein was a city or whatever, ah well, geography ain't my thing...


 

 Well, you could hardly tell it from a city, what with an area of 62 square miles and a population of a mere 35,000. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## peaceful1

Quote: 





.sup said:


> This is a mono plug. I imagine you need stereo version


 
  i guess I have shared the wrong model i have one of these:
   
 NYS226BG or NYS226BG don't know the model name i had throw out out the pack It was stereo


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





samsquanch said:


> Rean right angles and the ebay-special silver plated copper.  Stripped the insulation off (it was white with a colored stripe) and replaced it with clear tubing.  Fun cable to make!


 
  Looks and sounds great! Thanks!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Dude you seriously need to get those jacks shortened if that's the rig it was made for.


 
  Sorry, bad pictures. I shouldve shown what it looks like when I actually use it. The size is fine imo, thats me though.


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Dude you seriously need to get those jacks shortened if that's the rig it was made for.


 
   
  Give it a rest, dude.


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Sorry, bad pictures. I shouldve shown what it looks like when I actually use it. The size is fine imo, thats me though.


 


  Awesome, glad you like it!  I meant to ask for pictures of it when you got it hooked up, beat me to it!


----------



## Wharfrat

Sorry if I am butting in on a conversational thread, but earlier I posted an inquiry regarding anyone having had any experience with Gotham Audio cables.  I am trying to identify from ya'lls whether the SQ improvement would be worth the effort.  I heard some decided improvement with such a DIY gotham cable for the K-702, but it was at a meet and I wasn't using my rig..it could have been the amp that I was using (Grace m902) which I do not own.  I am thinking of making such a headphone cable to replace my stock unit.
   
  Does anybody know somebody who has that experience with Gotham cables?


----------



## cyberspyder

wharfrat said:


> Sorry if I am butting in on a conversational thread, but earlier I posted an inquiry regarding anyone having had any experience with Gotham Audio cables.  I am trying to identify from ya'lls whether the SQ improvement would be worth the effort.  I heard some decided improvement with such a DIY gotham cable for the K-702, but it was at a meet and I wasn't using my rig..it could have been the amp that I was using (Grace m902) which I do not own.  I am thinking of making such a headphone cable to replace my stock unit.
> 
> Does anybody know somebody who has that experience with Gotham cables?




My friend does, so does my uncle, but the latter sold his cables a while back and my friend uses their cables for guitar and mic.


----------



## SpudHarris

Here's a pic of my newest cable  (just happens to have reduced jacks)


----------



## DefQon

What jacks are those SpudHarris?
   
  @Parrots and Samsquanch: Calm down lads.


----------



## .Sup

those jacks are Neutriks. Very nice Harris!


----------



## SpudHarris

Thanks guys , yes they are are Neutriks without the barrel.


----------



## SpudHarris

Cheers Matt, yeah tis heatshrink but not the normal stuff it's some shiny vinyl type that came on a kit. My attention to detail isn't what yours is yet but I'm getting there. I made it after you suggested it in a conversation and I am quite pleased with it and it does look nicer than a straight to RA for sure...


----------



## SpudHarris

@ Parrots - It was a bit of ALO cryo copper (don't know the proper name) I had left over. I've ordered som more jacks and will do a better one with Silver (same ALO stuff but silver). I'm cool with soldering etc but man, getting heatshrink to look nice is a job and a half. I also lean towards OCD tendancies so can't leave it if it's not 100%.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





parrots said:


> No need for a b fit just because someone said the jacks a little long on something you made mate so calm yourself down.
> 
> That previous picture had the jacks sticking halfway out.


 
  Heh heh its not your fault samsquanch. If I get tired of these long barrels I know where to find you anyway, but they really don't bother me. Maybe I'm just not as finicky as some head-fiers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Just wanted to post in this thread to express my appreciation to samsquanch and also say great craftsmanship.


----------



## Br777

guess i shoulda posted this here first -
  regarding cabling for an lcd2 specifically for a sr71b:
   
  the plugs that plug into the drivers: - 3 prong mini xlr female?
  if i wanted the cable to ter,inate with a mini xlr would it still be 3 pin?
  the idea would be so that it could be have adaptor patch cables -  either mini xlr to RSE, or mini xlr to 1/4" adaptor cables so that i could use the lcd 2 on both a sr71b, and a normal amp by just switching out cable ends.
   
  thanks all
   
  relally hoping to acquire these soon and start listening and making cables
   
  parrots, i'm probably looking at you on this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  oh a side note, boy i wish there was such a thing as clear cotton, or clear nylon filiment...


----------



## Br777

great site in case ya'll didnt know
   
  http://www.buyheatshrink.com/index.htm


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





parrots said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you mean by 3 pin mini XLR as the mini XLR that plug into the headphones are 4 pin female.
> To make an cable that takes an adapter what you need to to is instead of terminating the ends with a jack, terminated it with a male 4 pin mini or normal XLR then on the adapter have a 4 pin female going to whatever connector you wanted.
> Hope that answers your question.


 


   
  4 pin, got it. thanks
  i want to use all mini xlr's so i dont have a giant honker of a connector on the end of the cable. 
   
  i realize its pointless, but for some reason it seems like it would be cool to make an Ipod lod that terminates to the rsa balanced input on the 71b.  would that have any effect at all?


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Tried the iPod to RSA and it's just the same as having an LOD.
> 
> Have you got your parts for the 3A cable yet.


 


   
  no.. IF i do that its gonna be a while.. definitely not until i've got the **** thing in hand.
   
  Just pulled the trigger on some LCD 2's though! YES!!!!!!!!!!  so i will almost certainly be making a cable as I asked about earlier, b/c i want to get an SR71B for them.
   
  which also means i need to finally make the LOD ive been waiting to make also.  YIPEE!


----------



## Br777

its just been a heck of  a waiting game b/c i dont want to make anything until i have the 3a... and i have no use for any other cables right now.. but now that the lcd2 is coming, and i plan on getting an SR71B for it, I get to have some fun!!


----------



## .Sup

https://picasaweb.google.com/118123551109513728044/PlugReterminated
  Reterminated the cable I got with HE-4 for portable use
   
   
   
   
   

   
  and an interconnect
  Canare Starquad and some cheap Parts connection plugs


----------



## .Sup

Thanks Parrots! I've been very busy today making cables all afternoon.
   
  here is my first dual entry cable I made. http://www.flickr.com/photos/sups_photos/sets/72157627429440700/
   
  Thanks to Hifiman for providing connectors!
   

   
  after I taped the connectors I was so excited that I forgot to take additional shots of the procedure. After the tape I applied heatshink to make it nicer and identified right channel with red heatshrink.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Steve Eddy's cables are incredible.
   

   
  Even if my photo-taking skills aren't.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I wonder how does he put the wires inside the cotton slevees. I had a hard time trying to fit a mogami into a shoe lace


----------



## Br777

calling all y-splitters/chokers for headphone cables.. i know about the ones on quables, and i dont want to DIY my own.. anyone know of any others??
   
  thanks


----------



## Br777

yeah, but they're HUGE.. im looking for minimilast.. they are impossible to find!! 
  maybe i can get smeggy, or some other wood worker here to make me one...
  and by the way, aside from sourcing the JH3A jack in the manner that you did, those connectors are also impossible to find.. i looked EVERYWHERE!


----------



## cyberspyder

They are huge indeed, I've been contemplating machining some out of Delrin rods, would be better than the metal barrels I use and looking quite a bit better.

Re sliding on sleeving, echoing what Parrots said, push the sleeving onto the wire, that way you get it to expand slightly, similar to a Chinese finger trap. Heatshrinking or taping the individual wires together before sliding sleeving over them helps a lot too, and make sure there are no sharp/pointed objects or stray wires on the cable, or you can easily snag the sleeve and ruin it.

Brendan


----------



## Br777

does anyone have a photo of a quables splitter on a DIY'd headphone cable.. would love to see it.. please specify size too if possible


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





br777 said:


> does anyone have a photo of a quables splitter on a DIY'd headphone cable.. would love to see it.. please specify size too if possible


 

 a google image search for "qables y split" gives some good ones, this is from their website





   
  doesnt look big actually, I have those switchcraft RCA in the first cable so it does not look that big in comparison.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> a google image search for "qables y split" gives some good ones, this is from their website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  google.. why didnt i think of that.. yeah i have some of those switchcraft rca's too so thats a good reference.  well i think this is gonna be my best bet for making the lcd2 cable i want to make
   
*here is my plan for my dream lcd2 cable*
   
  i have some 26 awg ultra high strand silver plated copper wire that has silicone sheathing on it.. its extremely flexible, and strong..
  i'm gonna use 8 strands and probably do a round braid, split it with the quables splitter, than litz braid each side up to the mini xlr's
  the reason i'm looking for a splitter is because i want to sheathe the wires.. the silicone is a bit grippy, and.. well i just have this great idea...
  since the lcd2's are made of wood, i want the cable to match, so im gonna order either some silk or cotton tubing, and then im gonna dig up some of that deep orange virginia clay, and dye the tubing.. hopefully it will come out dark orange and look really nice with the wood.
  .. the best part is that the total thickness of 8 wires is only like 1/8" so, ill have a very thin, super flexible, and soft sheathed cable.. in my mind it seems perfect..
   
  ill terminate it to a male mini xlr, so that i can make 3 extensions - 1 for a sr71b, 1 with probably a viablue 1/8", and 1 with probably a viablue 1/4"
   
  now all i need to do is wait for the lcd2's, and sell a bunch of stuff to get the sr71b, and buy my parts! yeah!!!
   
*im oscilating between switchcraft, and rean mini xlr's anyone have a recommendation based on experiene?*


----------



## Br777

boy, once you start sourcing parts, for even pretty elaborate cables, you start to see how much of an massive rip off some of these cable companies are getting away with.. i dont care how special their wire is, they are charging a HUUUUUUGE markup on some of these cables.. especially those teeny weeny little neutrik mini to mini's or micro lod's  - which cost like 10 bucks MAX, and can cost close to $200 - boy that must be some special wire...


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





br777 said:


> boy, once you start sourcing parts, for even pretty elaborate cables, you start to see how much of an massive rip off some of these cable companies are getting away with.. i dont care how special their wire is, they are charging a HUUUUUUGE markup on some of these cables.. especially those teeny weeny little neutrik mini to mini's or micro lod's  - which cost like 10 bucks MAX, and can cost close to $200 - boy that must be some special wire...


 


  yes, DYI actually makes you save money, go figure! and seems like you have all firgured out even before getting the headphones, that's passion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I thought I needed a more fancier interconect for the car and since I have some Vintage audio labs plugs around
   

   
  Still think those plugs are too big.
   
  I like the canare starquad, still flexible after the nylon multyfilament, the cable alone has nice a rubery feeling.


----------



## cyberspyder

br777 said:


> google.. why didnt i think of that.. yeah i have some of those switchcraft rca's too so thats a good reference.  well i think this is gonna be my best bet for making the lcd2 cable i want to make
> 
> *here is my plan for my dream lcd2 cable*
> 
> ...




Switchcraft mini-XLR's have a metal body and a plastic barrel whereas the REAN plugs are all metal. However, you can get shielded Switchcraft mini-XLR's which is all metal. Also look at Redco mini-XLR's, they weigh quite a bit less and have gold plated pins (if you care). Personally, mini-XLR plugs are pretty similar because there are only so many companies making them, it's hard to really go wrong, but I'd rate Switchcraft and Redco over the REAN, primarily because they're easier to get and I've had a good experience working with either.

Brendan


----------



## Br777

ok, so to be absolutely sure..
   
  is this the kind for lcd2 - with 4 holes, or do you use the 3 hole kind?  whicever it is, you use the same kind for the ports into the drivers as you do for the end of the cable? or do you use the 3 hole at the drivers, and this 4 hole at the end? (well it would be male so 4 pin)

   
  also.. lcd2 cables with mini xlr ends are balanced right?


----------



## cyberspyder

http://wiki.faust3d.com/wiki/index.php?title=Audeze_LCD-2#DIY_Cabling

You can choose to terminate with a balanced (4 pin XLR, dual 3 pin XLR's, or dual TRS plugs) or an unbalanced (1/4" or 1/8" TRS plug) connector, solely your choice.

To your second question, no, you cannot assume that. Your question is a bit vague though, are you referring to the plugs that fit into the LCD2's or the ends you plug into an amp? 

Brendan


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> http://wiki.faust3d.com/wiki/index.php?title=Audeze_LCD-2#DIY_Cabling
> 
> You can choose to terminate with a balanced (4 pin XLR, dual 3 pin XLR's, or dual TRS plugs) or an unbalanced (1/4" or 1/8" TRS plug) connector, solely your choice.
> 
> ...


 


   
  ok, now i am more confused.. clearly "pin" is not the same as how many physical pins or holes stick out of the actual plug end.
   
  so once again.. the 2 mini xlrs that plug into L and R driver do they have 3 physical pins/holes or 4?  either way how many "pins" as in internal wiring pins?
   
  then, for the termination at the end, if I want a balanced cable - i would use a 3 hole/pin or 4 hole/pin?  and again the internal wiring is 4pin?
  again keeping in mind that i am terminating to a mini xlr so that i have the option to plug into adaptor cables, one of which would be a sr71b termination
   
   
  thanks.. once i have the **** things in front of me this will be much easier.


----------



## cyberspyder

They're called pins regardless of gender (male/female). The number corresponds with the number of connectors, I don't understand why you are confused?

For a balanced termination, where you have two signal (left/right) and two grounds (left ground/right ground), you can either choose to use dual 3 pin XLR (Headroom standard, only pins two and three are used, hence effectively reducing a three pin XLR to a two pin XLR), or a 4 pin XLR (where all four pins are used). You can also use two 1/4" TRS plugs (akin to the Matrix Quattro amp) where the left and right connectors in each of the plugs are shorted together, effectively making this a two conductor plug (note your amp may not use this topology, there is no standard for this sort of thing).

If you've read the link, it calls for dual 4-pin/holes mini-XLR plugs. Don't use anything else, they won't fit.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> They're called pins regardless of gender (male/female). The number corresponds with the number of connectors, I don't understand why you are confused?
> 
> For a balanced termination, where you have two signal (left/right) and two grounds (left ground/right ground), you can either choose to use dual 3 pin XLR (Headroom standard, only pins two and three are used, hence effectively reducing a three pin XLR to a two pin XLR), or a 4 pin XLR (where all four pins are used). You can also use two 1/4" TRS plugs (akin to the Matrix Quattro amp) where the left and right connectors in each of the plugs are shorted together, effectively making this a two conductor plug (note your amp may not use this topology, there is no standard for this sort of thing).
> 
> If you've read the link, it calls for dual 4-pin/holes mini-XLR plugs. Don't use anything else, they won't fit.


 


   
  thanks for your patience.. i think i got confused b/c the wiki article links to a store that sells minixlr's but they use the same generic photo for 3, 4, and 5 pin.. i get it now..
   
  so bottom line, the mini's going into the headphones themselves are 4 pin, which would mean the mini at the termination would be 4 pin also... right?
   
  i dont understand the various wiring configurations and how to know which one to use, but looking at alo's page it seems they use only 4 wires to do the exact cable i want to make, which is good news for me!
   
  so i guess they must only utilize 2 pins on each connector going to the drivers  - L+G  and R+G , .. but i dont understand how you configure the 4 wires on the terminated mini xlr though.. oh bother.. this is why people shovel out the big bucks for cables...


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> I wonder how does he put the wires inside the cotton slevees. I had a hard time trying to fit a mogami into a shoe lace


 

 In my case, I'm using a finely stranded litz wire (which doesn't have any extruded insulation over it) that I thread onto a 3 inch long sewing needle which I then use as a bodkin to shirr the braid over the needle and subsequently over the wire, rather like a curtain on a curtain rod.
   
  You might try doing something similar with the Mogami, though you'd need to craft or kludge something to use as a bodkin.
   
  se


----------



## cyberspyder

br777 said:


> thanks for your patience.. i think i got confused b/c the wiki article links to a store that sells minixlr's but they use the same generic photo for 3, 4, and 5 pin.. i get it now..
> 
> so bottom line, the mini's going into the headphones themselves are 4 pin, which would mean the mini at the termination would be 4 pin also... right?
> 
> ...




No. You can choose what kind of termination you want. in ordered to have a completely balanced setup where the left and right sides are electically seprated you will need to use either a 4 pin XLR, dual 3 pin XLRs, or dual 1/4" TRS plugs. This is what people called a balanced connection, there is said to be some audio benefits when using this configuration. You can ALSO choose to ignore that and solder on a typical TRS plug, which will combine the grounds of the left and right sides (and hence, electically combining the left and right signals), this is called an unbalanced termination.

For a 4 pin XLR, there are a few different pin configurations, but byfar the most widespread/common one is to use the AKG K1000 pinout reference, which is: 



> 1 - left channel +
> 2 - left channel -
> 3 - right channel +
> 4 - right channel -




HOWEVER, this is all dependent on your amp/source because manufacturers are free to assign connections, there is no standard. BTW, mini-XLR's are electrically identical to the bigger XLR plugs.

Brendan


----------



## grokit

>


----------



## grokit

Br777 are you confused about the mini 4-pin connectors used to attach the cable to the drivers? In that instance I believe that you are only connecting two wires per cup so the 4 pins would be bridged into two pairs. For the main cable connector adapter you would use all four pins separately. Someone please correct me if this is not accurate.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Br777 are you confused about the mini 4-pin connectors used to attach the cable to the drivers? In that instance I believe that you are only connecting two wires per cup so the 4 pins would be bridged into two pairs. For the main cable connector adapter you would use all four pins separately. Someone please correct me if this is not accurate.


 


   
  so the driver bridge would be bridge 2 L pins together, and bridge 2 ground togehter, then the right side is  same but right...
  then the 4 at the termination would be L, R, LG, RG?
   
  which means there really is only a need for 4 wires... great!!!
  finally it clicks!  thanks!


----------



## cyberspyder

grokit said:


> Br777 are you confused about the mini 4-pin connectors used to attach the cable to the drivers? In that instance I believe that you are only connecting two wires per cup so the 4 pins would be bridged into two pairs. For the main cable connector adapter you would use all four pins separately. Someone please correct me if this is not accurate.




That. If you look at the cable diagram in the wiki link you'll see that pins 1 and 4 are shorted for signal and 2 & 3 shorted for ground on each side.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  its so obvious now.. i did not understand that the lines connecting them meant to short them.. first time reading a wire diagram.. thanks for all the help guys!  cant wait to get to work.. hopefully my gear will sell soon so i have some money to buy all the parts!


----------



## Br777

here's the beginnings of what is going to be a female rsa to mini adaptor plug - the rsa is a socket style b/c they dont make the femal in a plug, so it will be stuffed into the end of the switchcraft.  Right about now i wish i had a pipe cutter to cut the switchraft in half with. but alas...
   
  boy those via blue's are nice but they sure aren't very easy to work with. 
  the wire is silver plated copper with transluscent blue teflon - great looking, but STIIIIIIIIIF! 
  but hey, at a whopping 40 cents a foot i'm not complaining.
   
   

   
   
  EDIT: after wondering why this thing didnt look right i finally realized i goofed on the litz braid.. i have fixed it, it looks much better, and I will have a new photo soon. 
  whats the hardest part about DIY'ing a cable? - remembering how to braid!
   
*ahh.. thts better*, that was gonna drive me crazy...


----------



## Br777

what kind of wire out there is more like what comes on most headphones.. soft, flexible, slightly rubbery feel, or soft plasticy feel..   can you get single conductor wire like this? or multi conductor, that is not only thicker, but thinner down towards the 20-30awg range?
   
  i'm sick of this teflon coated, stiff, and microphonic wire i keep running into.
   
  thanks all.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





br777 said:


> what kind of wire out there is more like what comes on most headphones.. soft, flexible, slightly rubbery feel, or soft plasticy feel..   can you get single conductor wire like this? or multi conductor, that is not only thicker, but thinner down towards the 20-30awg range?
> 
> i'm sick of this teflon coated, stiff, and microphonic wire i keep running into.
> 
> thanks all.


 
   
  I know Nucleotide wire has a soft insulation that isn't stiff like teflon. I have it on a SE535 cable and its nice and flexible


----------



## NoKTurNal

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Guys, stop trying. He's a lost cause.


 


  I laughed pretty hard after reading this
   
  Yea it kinda too late to tell him since he already made it
   
  Rhodium is nice and cheaper too


----------



## dfkt

My cables are made of dried leaves and twigs. They sound awesome.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Here's a Sennheiser IE8 Pure stranded silver cable that i just made, my first ever IE8 cable.


 


   
  looks like you and I had the same ideas for our y splitters, I'm in the process of trying to do something very similar... looks good as always!


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Here's a Sennheiser IE8 Pure stranded silver cable that i just made, my first ever IE8 cable.


 

 parrots, where did you get that silver stranded wire? how big is the gauge?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





nokturnal said:


> I laughed pretty hard after reading this
> 
> Yea it kinda too late to tell him since he already made it


 

 It's never too late or too often.


----------



## JoshuaaT

Can one of you PM me and help me with my soldering. I can't get a solid connection. Wiggling the cable disrupts the connection.


----------



## benzoylmethyl

Nice Z. Yours?


----------



## kchapdaily

Quote: 





joshuaat said:


> Can one of you PM me and help me with my soldering. I can't get a solid connection. Wiggling the cable disrupts the connection.


 


  what kind of solder are you using? if its not eutectic then thats the solders fault


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





kchapdaily said:


> what kind of solder are you using? if its not eutectic then thats the solders fault


 

 Nothing wrong with the solder, eutectic or not - the problem probably lies in the technique.


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote: 





benzoylmethyl said:


> Nice Z. Yours?


 

  
  I wish. It is one of the more popular Z's on the internet right now. The owner is Yuta Akaishi.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Here's a Sennheiser IE8 Pure stranded silver cable that i just made, my first ever IE8 cable.


 

 Stunning Parrots! How did you make the plug rhodium plated?


----------



## Anthony1

parrots said:


> Here's a Sennheiser IE8 Pure stranded silver cable that i just made, my first ever IE8 cable.




Parrots, where did you get the IE8 plugs from.. Are they from an original cable? Have been hunting some for awhile... Link?

Also any chance of connecting your IE8s to your cable and taking some pics with them worn.. Be interested to see the gauge of the cable in comparison to the IE8s and how well the cable bends over your ears..

Cables look great though.


----------



## meizumintyboi

why did you put the IE8 drivers in the apple phones?


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





parrots said:


> I was bored one evening so started messing around, how many people do you know that have a modded ipod bud lol still need to recable it, might use Piccolino wire as someone suggested earlier in the thread with the mic on it.


----------



## Br777

they're just jealous parrots.. you can ignore them


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





parrots said:


> A hobby is to have fun with right and try new things even if you youself know its silly. BTW those Apple  IE8's going in the FS forum for $1495 if anyones interested lol


 

 Right on Brother.   Keep it up!
   
  i actually very seriously considered doing something very similar.  I wanted to transplant my mx980 drivers into a $5 pair of sony shells.. but i really had a good reason.. COMFORT!
   
  anyway i chickened out.. too much risk and not enough disposable income


----------



## cyberspyder

Quick 3.5mm to 1/4" adapter, Mogami mini quad, Neutrik locking female, Neutrik dummy plug and a Switchcraft 3.5mm. I love these dummy plugs, too bad they cost quite a bit, have them installed everywhere keeps dust and other crap out.
















Heatshrinking makes or breaks any project IMO...

Brendan


----------



## Br777

^ very nice! yeah, the slightest misfire with heatshrink and the whole cable suddenly looks crappy.
  I really want to experiment with some of that mini quad could you tell me how thick it is in mm?  do you know what the thinnest gauge they make is?
   
  are you using w2799? that seems to be the smallest


----------



## Astrozombie

Oh well forget that, i tried recabling my KSC75s and it was a complete disaster.


----------



## grokit

Leave it to Parrots to create the best Apple iBuds ever lol.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





parrots said:


> A hobby is to have fun with right and try new things even if you youself know its silly. BTW those Apple  IE8's going in the FS forum for $1495 if anyones interested lol


 


  Does it come with the bass adjuster like on the stock IE8's?


----------



## Br777

mini xlr question
   
  I was all set to buy rean mini xlr's for my lcd2 recable, but then i noticed that according to markertek, the switchcrafts are substantially lighter.. i cannot veryify this ANYWHERE else, not even on official switchraft/rean/neutrik spec sheets..
   
  The rean/neutriks are a lot cheaper, but if the switchcrafts really are quite a bit lighter, i will spend the extra money.
   
  can anyone veryify this?
   
  thanks


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> I love these dummy plugs, too bad they cost quite a bit, have them installed everywhere keeps dust and other crap out.


 

 ****! (You gotta be kidding me, d*a*m*n is in the nanny filter? Really?)
   
  Where were you when Snaps11 was looking for just such a plug back in April (http://www.head-fi.org/t/549287/1-4-headphone-jack-cover)?
   
  I flushed $350 down the toilet having 100 of them machined out of Delrin. The Neutrik's are less than 50 cents a pop.
   
  *sigh*
   
  se


----------



## xxhaxx

I think he was talking about xlr dummy plugs not 1/4. But since we are on the topic how much do you do you sell your 1/4 dummy plugs for :]


----------



## JoshuaaT

Please don't make fun of my lack of sleeving skills. Also, excuse the cell phone quality pictures.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





xxhaxx said:


> I think he was talking about xlr dummy plugs not 1/4. But since we are on the topic how much do you do you sell your 1/4 dummy plugs for :]


 

 Nope. The Neutrik NDJ is a dummy plug for 1/4" jacks.
   
  http://www.neutrik.com/uk/en/industry/210_1076961965/NDJ_detail.aspx
   
  Quote: 





> But since we are on the topic how much do you do you sell your 1/4 dummy plugs for :]


 
   
  I was offering them at cost plus shipping.
   
  Now I'm just going to toss 'em and write 'em off.
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





joshuaat said:


> Please don't make fun of my lack of sleeving skills. Also, excuse the cell phone quality pictures.


 

 Can't say I see anything to make fun of.
   
  Don't sell yourself so short.
   
  se


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Nope. The Neutrik NDJ is a dummy plug for 1/4" jacks.
> 
> http://www.neutrik.com/uk/en/industry/210_1076961965/NDJ_detail.aspx


 

 FullCompass and Markertek carry Neutrik dummy plugs, but then shipping charges.  =\
   
These are 10 for slightly over a dollar shipped, w00t!  No good for PCB-mount Neutrik jacks, though.
   
Something a little different for whoever may have need for it.  (pic)


----------



## Cryok95

Does anyone know the spacing between the two pins on the westone/jh iem plug? Lol I wanted to mesure it myself but I don't have any precision measuring tools around. Thanks!


----------



## cyberspyder

xxhaxx said:


> I think he was talking about xlr dummy plugs not 1/4. But since we are on the topic how much do you do you sell your 1/4 dummy plugs for :]




Regardless, if you peruse the Neutrik site, you can see that they have 1/4", RCA, and XLR dummy plugs.




mad max said:


> FullCompass and Markertek carry Neutrik dummy plugs, but then shipping charges.  =\
> 
> These are 10 for slightly over a dollar shipped, w00t!  No good for PCB-mount Neutrik jacks, though.
> 
> Something a little different for whoever may have need for it.  (pic)




Check out Redco, they have decent pricing, but most of the savings come from shipping.




steve eddy said:


> ****! (You gotta be kidding me, d*a*m*n is in the nanny filter? Really?)
> 
> Where were you when Snaps11 was looking for just such a plug back in April (http://www.head-fi.org/t/549287/1-4-headphone-jack-cover)?
> 
> ...






steve eddy said:


> Nope. The Neutrik NDJ is a dummy plug for 1/4" jacks.
> 
> http://www.neutrik.com/uk/en/industry/210_1076961965/NDJ_detail.aspx
> 
> ...




You wanna give me some? 

Cheers, Brendan


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





joshuaat said:


> Please don't make fun of my lack of sleeving skills. Also, excuse the cell phone quality pictures.


 


  sweet and convenient. red multifilament? can I ask where did you get it?


----------



## cyberspyder

http://www.cryo-parts.com/index.php/nylon-flex-loom


----------



## JamesMcProgger

^ thanks, and I also found the 1/8 sleeve I was looking for.
   
  still not red tho, or is it the cooper one?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> You wanna give me some?


 
   
  You can have 'em all if you want to pay shipping to Canada.
   
  se


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote: 





parrots said:


> That looks great mate, where did you get that grey sleeving from can I ask?


 


   


  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> sweet and convenient. red multifilament? can I ask where did you get it?


 

  I bought it from FTWPC. Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## cyberspyder

PMed Steve.

Regarding the sleeving, didn't realize it was just paracord, the picture angle made it (the cable) look thicker than it really was.

Brendan


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> PMed Steve.
> 
> Regarding the sleeving, didn't realize it was just paracord, the picture angle made it (the cable) look thicker than it really was.
> 
> Brendan


 
   
  It's Canare L-4E5C to give you an idea of how thick it is.


----------



## cyberspyder

FTWPC doesn't say how big the sleeving is, can you give an approximate diameter?


----------



## JoshuaaT

My cable, with the sleeving, measures in at just a hair under 1/4". It won't fit over anything larger than the L-4E5C though.


----------



## cyberspyder

joshuaat said:


> My cable, with the sleeving, measures in at just a hair under 1/4". It won't fit over anything larger than the L-4E5C though.





Thanks, now I know where to get coloured sleeving. AFAIK, Techflex only makes black, so I have no idea where FTWPC got theirs, oh well.

Second attempt making these Grado spacer rings.100% handmade from black ABS tubing since Grado/Alessandro wouldn't sell me any. A lathe would've churned these out in a matter of minutes, but it took me an hour to make these by hand and meticulously sand them down (they have a 2000 grit finish) to the proper dimensions.  Another case of Grado's/Alessandro's missing their spacer rings which would cause the driver halves to cut the cable and get lodged in the cups.












Darn close if you asked me....






Brendan


----------



## cyberspyder

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ftwpc


----------



## Br777

^ NICE!   i'm still leaning towards 100% cotton tubing, simply b/c it may be softer, may lead to less cable vibration noise (as in sound comeing through when you rub against it) maybe more flexible, buuuuut boy this stuff would be a lot less work seeing as how i'd have to dye the cotton...
   
  that said, here's a few good sources i have found on my quest to build a super thin, flexible, and nice looking lcd-2 cable... maybe you all know about some of these already.
   
  http://www.partsconnexion.com/heatshrink_tubing_cotton.html  - this place sells 1/10" o/d cotton tubing.. the smallest i've found
   
  this place just has all kinds of good stuff - cotton and silk tubing, along with great wire sheilding, techflex, fiaments, cables and more...
   
  http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=cde49a2b-cac6-4ac5-b4ff-2d7849664b3d
   
  http://www.fabricfarms.com/Cording.html


----------



## JoshuaaT

That sleeving is actually quite soft. It doesn't have the plastic feel like the other ones I have tried. I actually prefer it. :|


----------



## inadvertentgear

Sorry if I sound like a complete newbie at DIY cable making, but what's the point of sleeving with cotton? Added durability or just pure aesthetics?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





inadvertentgear said:


> Sorry if I sound like a complete newbie at DIY cable making, but what's the point of sleeving with cotton? Added durability or just pure aesthetics?


 

 looks good and it is also softer (less stiff) than, say nylon mono or multy filament, less memory character too.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





inadvertentgear said:


> Sorry if I sound like a complete newbie at DIY cable making, but what's the point of sleeving with cotton? Added durability or just pure aesthetics?


 


   
   
  personally, its about maximizing flexibility, adding a bit of protection and snag resistance over thin braided or non braided wire,  reducing the chance of noise traveling through the cable when you rub it more than other sleeving, being able to dye it to the color i want... and its actually supposed to be a pretty good diaelectric I think.


----------



## TopspinTEC

Quote: 





joshuaat said:


>


 

 Looks great!  I was planning on doing something similar to my MS400s.  Any chance you're a Buckeye?


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote: 





topspintec said:


> Looks great!  I was planning on doing something similar to my MS400s.  Any chance you're a Buckeye?


 

 Some of my family is, but not me. Just a coincidence in colors.


----------



## cyberspyder

Recabled these M50's to work with a Shure MPA-3C iPhone adapter. Has a 12" whip that connects to either the extension cord in the pic or the adapter.






Brendan


----------



## Br777

Cool! nice work!  I like the non-use of shrink wrap on the terminations.


----------



## Br777

eureka!
  i discovered why cables cost so much - when they are hand made, especially braided wire,  even a simple cable takes time. even if you are quick, its a process, wires can be unruly, or whatever...  so you factor in your time, plus what you paid for parts and shipping them, plus shipping to customers with a decent shipping time, tracking etc...
  nevermind what insane amounts of R&D some of these cable people put in..  custom made wires, wire treatments..
   
  I mean shoot, if you're not charging at least $100 for even a dinky mini to mini, you're really shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





br777 said:


> eureka!
> i discovered why cables cost so much - when they are hand made, especially braided wire,  even a simple cable takes time. even if you are quick, its a process, wires can be unruly, or whatever...  so you factor in your time, plus what you paid for parts and shipping them, plus shipping to customers with a decent shipping time, tracking etc...
> nevermind what insane amounts of R&D some of these cable people put in..  custom made wires, wire treatments..
> 
> *I mean shoot, if you're not charging at least $100 for even a dinky mini to mini, you're really shooting yourself in the foot. *


 

 I think im missing something...


----------



## Br777

i'm saying with all that goes into makeing a hand made cable, i can see why cable companies have to charge so much.  Otherwise its just not worth it, and they wouldnt make any money.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





br777 said:


> i'm saying with all that goes into makeing a hand made cable, i can see why cable companies have to charge so much.  Otherwise its just not worth it, and they wouldnt make any money.


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





br777 said:


> i'm saying with all that goes into makeing a hand made cable, i can see why cable companies have to charge so much.  Otherwise its just not worth it, and they wouldnt make any money.


 

 ..ever heard of economies of scale?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





nightslayer said:


> ..ever heard of economies of scale?


 

 Not sure I see how that applies in the context he's referring to.
   
  se


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Not sure I see how that applies in the context he's referring to.
> 
> se


 

 Cheaper materials when you purchase in bulk, established brand name, machinery and tools which aid in your work, expertise and specialization all contribute towards lower costs. He mentioned: "*I mean shoot, if you're not charging at least $100 for even a dinky mini to mini, you're really shooting yourself in the foot.*" which might make sense from a personal point of view if you have just started learning how to solder and experience for the first time how annoying it is to get a braid to look straight, but if you are a reputed cable company specializing in such things, with perhaps a brand name like ALO and a customer base which justifies investment in machinery and the like to facilitate production, which does happen to charge $100 for their mini to minis, the process is a lot more streamlined, allowing you lower costs in terms of man-hours and material.
   
  Also, 500th post.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





nightslayer said:


> Cheaper materials when you purchase in bulk, established brand name, machinery and tools which aid in your work, expertise and specialization all contribute towards lower costs. He mentioned: "*I mean shoot, if you're not charging at least $100 for even a dinky mini to mini, you're really shooting yourself in the foot.*" which might make sense from a personal point of view if you have just started learning how to solder and experience for the first time how annoying it is to get a braid to look straight, but if you are a reputed cable company specializing in such things, with perhaps a brand name like ALO and a customer base which justifies investment in machinery and the like to facilitate production, which does happen to charge $100 for their mini to minis, the process is a lot more streamlined, allowing you lower costs in terms of man-hours and material.
> 
> Also, 500th post.


 

 Yes, but read again what he wrote:
   
_I'm saying with all that goes into makeing a* hand made cable*, i can see why cable companies have to charge so much._
   
  He's ultimately referring to the labor that goes into making a hand made cable, which is largely going to be fixed unless you figure out how to automate the process, but then it ceases being a hand made cable.
   
  Sure, the first time you make such a cable it will take a bit longer than after the 100th time you've done it, but the fact remains that labor remains a substantial part of the cost.
   
  se


----------



## cyberspyder

Well if you take a look at any of the high end boutique cable companies you will see that none of them advertise their cables are hand-made. Like Steve says, labour is a huge part in making cables by hand and thus the most expensive portion. You want to reduce overhead, get machines to braid/twist/insulate your cables and solder.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> You want to reduce overhead, get machines to braid/twist/insulate your cables and solder.


 
   
  Or dollar a day workers in China.
   
  se


----------



## pdupiano

Psuedo rant and possible math calculations are located beneath these lines, tread carefully.
   
  =====================
   
  I figure it might be best to put this into something with numbers. People always like numbers, they think its objective and true. Anyway, lets say that you have someone who makes cables for a living. Lets say that they have graduated from school and deserve the average salary for a graduate of 46k/year (source: http://www.simplyhired.com/a/salary/search/q-college+graduate).
   
  Since they have to do the work themselves, they have to pay their own taxes, get medical coverage etc... and don't forget they must get hazzard pay since soldering isn't exactly "cancer free" as the state of california claims. So its not as simple as just stating that the person needs to charge $23/hour to get the 46k/year, they actually have to charge more. I used this calculator to determine how much an employer would have to pay to employ someone working at 46k/year with benefits. Try it out to see how much someone is actually paying to employ you. http://politicalcalculations.blogspot.com/2010/09/how-much-does-it-cost-to-employ-you.html
   
  Using the calculator I got a rough estimate of $85K/year. So based on that, someone who works for $23/hour should actually get paid $42.5/hour
   
  Taking an LOD as an example, someone can build one comfortably every 20 - 30 minutes, depending on the type of LOD. Will it be low profile, will it be a custom design, will it require capacitors/resistors etc... I'm not factoring cost of parts, but just labor. If you've ever built an LOD, its fairly straight forward if you use the old apple docks (big ones) but the smaller ones with caps and resistors can be a bit of a pain in the butt and often add time to you work without you even noticing. 
   
  In this case, the person should charge Parts + $21.25 for the LOD to make the 46k/year mark. And if you are curious about how much of that money they get, don't forget that they get taxed 30% for those profits (labor) and also have to pay either an ebay or paypal fee, which is roughly 6% for ebay and 3% for paypal. This leaves them with $13.53 for that one LOD. If you assume they make 2 lod's per hour and include with that the time to package and ship, then the person would be making 27.06/hour, which looks pretty good, putting them in the appropriate range to make 46k/year (after paying for benefits etc...)
   
  Of course there are other associated costs such as talking with customers, which can take quite a bit of time, and there are other associated costs with different projects, like if you are starting something new and require a bit of trial and error. 
   
  Now, anyone who's in their 20's and really isn't looking for much more can probably be happy with a job like this, but obviously for companies like ALO, who are trying to expand, and get bigger, that kind of money just won't do. And its certainly not something that a person with a growing family or bigger ambitions can really live on. And by big ambitions, I mean retiring. 
   
  As far as parts go, the bare minimum for an LOD is the dock connector, a plug, and some wire. If you buy an LOD dock from sparkfun its I believe 4.50 + shipping and from Qables, its roughly 2+ and shipping (from Europe). And the Neutrik Right Angle plugs that everyone seems to use regularly sell for 3.69. so you can make a basic LOD for about $10, and with fancy wire (silver/occ copper etc...) for anywhere from $20 - $30 and maybe $50 for a picolino. So I figure an LOD should at minimum sell for $35 and probably extend to $75 for what people would take to be fair pricing.
   
  And by fair pricing, I mean paying an employee enough to get them by in their 20's without the possibility for growth, improvement, and a future. Now if you include marketing, sponsorship (eg being a sponsor at head-fi), stocking merchandise, buying raw materials, customer support, emergencies, and other risks/tasks such as administrative duties (primarily dealing with gov't type filing and paperwork). Well then, Walmart's looking pretty good right about now. 
   
  Wow sorry that took a bit longer than I thought it would... so I'll put a warning at the top.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





pdupiano said:


> Psuedo rant and possible math calculations are located beneath these lines, tread carefully.
> 
> =====================
> 
> ...


 

 As you said, people do like their numbers... me included!


----------



## cyberspyder

I would think keeping enough stock and raw materials on hand accounts for a lot of the costs. Don't quote me on that though, just an engineering student, don't have any business letters beside my name (yet). Haha.


----------



## pdupiano

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> I would think keeping enough stock and raw materials on hand accounts for a lot of the costs. Don't quote me on that though, just an engineering student, don't have any business letters beside my name (yet). Haha.


 

 Oh they do, I think I mention that as just a quick thing at the end of my post. Honestly if you take all of the storage/handling into account it all adds up to big enough percentages that can cut someone's bottom line by a few grand/year.


----------



## Br777

just found this - this guy has some great stuff..  i just bought some 3/32" thick cotton tubing!!!!!
   
  http://shop.ebay.com/theropeguy1/m.html?_nkw=


----------



## Br777

If I'm gonna wire a balanced LCD-2 cable - is there any reason to do 8 wire over 4?  obviously 8 wire would give every pin its own wire, as opposed to shorting 2 together on each side.  Is this a purely asthetic choice or is there some reason to do one over the other.
   
  note i dont have a balanced source.  the terminiation of my lcd2 will be 4 pin mini xlr, with an adaptor for the RSA balanced plug.
  I will be using this for an sr71b fed from an ipod/lod.
   
  thanks


----------



## pdupiano

Aren't you worried about crosstalk and having an unshielded cable? If it was balanced, none of this would matter, but you stand getting more noise than benefits from a recable, 
   
  You could do an 8 wire braid and use 4 wires as drains (psuedo shields) and the other 4 for signals. But be careful, depending on the size of the 8 wires you use, you may have a hard time terminating everything.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





pdupiano said:


> Aren't you worried about crosstalk and having an unshielded cable? If it was balanced, none of this would matter, but you stand getting more noise than benefits from a recable,
> 
> You could do an 8 wire braid and use 4 wires as drains (psuedo shields) and the other 4 for signals. But be careful, depending on the size of the 8 wires you use, you may have a hard time terminating everything.


 


   
  i'm not very informed about that kind of stuff- i'd love to learn
  i dont know what cross talk is.
  arent most braided cables considered unshielded? like all of ALO's? 
  if it was balanced none of this would matter - if what was balanced? - you mean if my source all the way to the headphones? its my understanding that whether I do 8 or 4 wires, i can still wire the cable as balanced.  With the sr71b balanced port i will at least have it "balanced"  in that way.
  what is using wires as drains?
   
  the wire thickness isnt going to be an issue.
   
  thanks


----------



## cyberspyder

You don't need 8 wires to make a fully balanced LCD2 cable as the LCD2's only use two pins on the mini-xlr (in essence) for each channel (left/right) because you bridged some pins. Four is absolutely adequate, especially when you take into context most balanced headphone amps terminate with a 4 pin XLR (with hot and cold pins for each channel) or dual 3 pin XLR (with pin one unused on each XLR). You may get crosstalk if you use 8 wires, but again, YMMV IMO etc (don't quote me on this).

EDIT: You cannot even use the shield on typical mic cables as a 4 pin XLR provides no provision for grounding the shield. There is a grounding tab that attaches to the body of the XLR connector, but you are not supposed to use that, and I doubt any amp maker has that lug actually hooked up to any ground on the circuit. Unless you were reterminating with dual 3 pin XLR connectors, shielding won't help at all because you can't even connect it. 4 pin XLR's were not made for this purpose in mind.

Brendan


----------



## pdupiano

Quote: 





br777 said:


> i'm not very informed about that kind of stuff- i'd love to learn
> i dont know what cross talk is.
> arent most braided cables considered unshielded? like all of ALO's?
> if it was balanced none of this would matter - if what was balanced? - you mean if my source all the way to the headphones? its my understanding that whether I do 8 or 4 wires, i can still wire the cable as balanced.  With the sr71b balanced port i will at least have it "balanced"  in that way.
> ...


 


  As CyberSpider points out 4 is adequate for a cable (balanced or otherwise), but the issue is that if you dont have a balanced set up (in other words you're using a single ended amp, I would worry about cross talk and other noise). 
   
  Cross talk is just having one channel influence the other so you hear a little bit of "crossover" between the channels. This isn't necessarily a bad thing, and in some cases I enjoy it, reason why I liked the headroom amps with built in crossfeed and the Meier Crossfeed filter (forgot the name). 
   
  While it is true that most cable companies sell unshielded cables, it doesn't exactly mean its the best thing for you. Id like to think that most of them give the same advice to their customers, its ok not to wear protection when you're balanced, but otherwise you may want to stop off at the pharmacy and suit up.
   
  And actually I made a mistake, I didn't catch that you were using an SR71B, I forgot that there was a slew of balanced portable amps that came out about a year ago around the time I left the portable scene. Yeah if you're using the SR71B, don't worry about the crosstalk or noise issue, it shouldn't bother you. As CyberSpider pointed out, 4 is more than good, no need for 8 wire unless you wanna do some crazy braiding scheme. I definitely agree that 4 is your best bet.


----------



## Br777

thanks for the info.. so 4 wires is fine and shielding is not an issue.. GREAT!!
  ALO using 8 wires is just for show/price then? or they maybe have some idea that its better for some reason?


----------



## pdupiano

Quote: 





br777 said:


> thanks for the info.. so 4 wires is fine and shielding is not an issue.. GREAT!!
> ALO using 8 wires is just for show/price then? or they maybe have some idea that its better for some reason?


 

 Unless I can see how everything's connected, I'm not sure.  But as long as you go balanced, a lot of that shouldn't matter in your case. And as far as for show goes, I have to admit their 8wire cables are hot... especially with their newest copper wire W/FEP jacket. That's a thing of beauty.


----------



## Br777

yeah.. for me cables are mostly about style and the fun of building them. I have never gotten into the technical side, or the "does one sound different form the other" stuff. 
   
  I gotta say though, if this cable turns out like i want it to its gonna look SWEEET! I still have a few different ideas though.. i may have to make more than one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  cant wait to get started.


----------



## cyberspyder

Basic female 4 pin XLR to dual female 3 pin XLR IC. Used a spare Switchcraft barrel this time, the cable was too big for the REAN barrel I normally use haha.











Always wondered why the shade of red Neutrik uses never seem to look the same in real life, their sample pictures looked much more vibrant than the actual dark shade.

Brendan


----------



## Br777

RSA female to 1/8" I made tonight... I dont recommend making this cable this way.. It was a real (expletive deleted) getting that rsa into that switchraft shaft.
  I wasnt able to make it  absolutely perfect which bugs me too, but hey not bad overall.  Its certainly not gonna fall apart in this lifetime.  
   
  the colors are all wonky - the cable is actually blue, and the shrink is purple.. i would say the camera messed up but i think it was operator error...
  if you zoom the pic you can see the translucency in the wire sleeve.. pretty neat.  EDIT: second photo replaced with better color pic.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





br777 said:


> RSA female to 1/8" I made tonight... I dont recommend making this cable this way.. It was a real (expletive deleted) getting that rsa into that switchraft shaft.
> I wasnt able to make it  absolutely perfect which bugs me too, but hey not bad overall.  Its certainly not gonna fall apart in this lifetime.
> 
> the colors are all wonky - the cable is actually blue, and the shrink is purple.. i would say the camera messed up but i think it was operator error...
> if you zoom the pic you can see the translucency in the wire sleeve.. pretty neat.


 

 Nice colors, reminds me of some Laffy Taffy.


----------



## Br777

^ better color photo added.
   
  nice one cyberspyder!  Some of the cables on here could double as numbchucks or bolos with those big ol connectors!
  what kinda wire ya got under there?


----------



## cyberspyder

99% of the time I use some variant of Quad cable, either from Mogami, Gotham or Canare. This is with Mogami mini-quad since the Neutrik boots will need to be modified for regular quad plus sleeving because it's way to thick (I'm already pushing the limits).

Brendan


----------



## Br777

in my incessant quest to find the perfect cotton tubing.. i.e smallest diameter possible, in a variety of colors so i dont have to dye it.. I have stumbled upon what is at least some interesting products, and what I hope turns out to be an major payload of cotton tubing.
   
  link 1: interesting tubing for cheap - lots of nylon filament, rubber tubing.. and more weird stuff..
  http://www.beadfx.com/catalogue/cord.php
   
  Link 2:  I have emailed this company asking if their various cotton cords are hollow.. if so.. HOLY EFFING ***** would that be awesome!  at least from my perspective... b/c they have lots of colors and very small diameters which means individually sleeving wires, and litz braiding them while mainting a very small overall diameter...which looks awesome! 
  https://www.btoucan.com/index.php?p=catalog&mode=catalog&parent=11&mid=0&search_in=all&search_str=&pg=2
   
  both of these places have *CHEAP *prices! yay!!!


----------



## Mad Max

Great find, sir!  Thanks!  Do let us know if they tell you that the btoucan cotton is hollow.
   
Page 1 of that btoucan link shows braided cotton, then the subsequent pages show waxed cotton.  Will the waxing reduce flexibility/elasticity?


----------



## Br777

they have braided, and woven.. I dont know if either one is "hollow" or not.. hopefully at least 1 is.
  is either of those types commonly known as being hollow?
   
  as far as waxed cotton.. its a little stiffer, .. its literally waxed, so you can kind of imagine what that is like.. probably not good for wiring.. at least i wouldnt think so.


----------



## JoshuaaT

Simple IC. Canare L-4E5C and generic connectors. Nothing fancy here. 
   
  Also, if someone could post a close up of their soldering joints, that would be very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Mad Max

My cables have gold plugs instead!  Muahaha!
   
   





   
   
  And are too short and stiff for any practical use!


----------



## JoshuaaT

Quote: 





mad max said:


> My cables have gold plugs instead!  Muahaha!


 


  Haha, they look exactly the same. Did you get those off of Ebay?


----------



## cyberspyder

Ratshack I believe.


----------



## meizumintyboi

It's just the generic el cheapo 3.5mm connector you can get anywhere in the world online or from your local stores. Personally I wouldn't go cheaper than the Neutrik REAN 3.5mm less than £/$1, or if you can step it upto Switchcraft's 3.5mm, or many premium connectors.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I used a lot of el cheapo ones back when i was learning to solder, once I got one right, it was a 1.5 inches coiled interconnect, and it came up pretty cool. I used it with my zune and the clip+ to the amp, sadly those el cheapo plugs arent the right size, and the clip+ now was a loose fit onto regular plugs, zune is OK, I guess is tougher. 
   
  so, beware of the el cheapo plugs. the radioshack ones are fine.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





joshuaat said:


> Haha, they look exactly the same. Did you get those off of Ebay?


 

  
  Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Ratshack I believe.


 

 There's a difference?  =o


----------



## Br777

regarding the btoucan cotton cord- here is their answer.. dang!
   
  We do not have a cotton will a filler. That does exit with some polyester
 cords. We do have a 1.2mm unwaxed poly cord that you can easily pull the
 filler out of. Black and brown.


----------



## SpudHarris

Very Sexy Matt!


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





mad max said:


> FullCompass and Markertek carry Neutrik dummy plugs, but then shipping charges.  =\
> 
> These are 10 for slightly over a dollar shipped, w00t!  No good for PCB-mount Neutrik jacks, though.
> 
> Something a little different for whoever may have need for it.  (pic)


 


  I used one of those neutrik covers when I added my D-mount USB jack to my SSMH. It works very well and has a nice (though cheap, because the plastic is thin) snap when it closes.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote:  





> cost me nearly quarter of my life savings but i will get some amazing cables out of them for the rest of my life.


 
  I think I'm out from this competition lol.


----------



## EpicPie

Not really a re-cable but I sleeved my AKG K81DJ headphones.


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Also received half of the wire from the 50m spool of piccolino wire that i managed to get hold, cost me nearly quarter of my life savings but i will get some amazing cables out of them for the rest of my life.
> This is the double twisted Piccolino which has 2 strands of the normal piccolino twisted together then covered with a clear sleeving so all in all its actually 100m, picture just shows 25m of the double alongside some cables i made with my previous lot, the other half should be here friday.


 


  Wow. If you're not careful you'll turn into the next patrik82


----------



## meizumintyboi

Quote:


epicpie said:


> Not really a re-cable but I sleeved my AKG K81DJ headphones.


 

 Same as me, when I got the JVC HA-S650 I did that too, significantly increasing strength, lifetime and reducing susceptibility to tangling.
  I only had UV green sleeving, so it's unique...


----------



## EpicPie

parrots said:


> Nice, just putting a bit of sleeving on a stock cable just makes it look so much nicer.




Indeed it does.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Very Sexy Matt!


 

 X2, if I ever get me a CLAS that will be my first choice!


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





parrots said:


> [quote name="Aflac" url="/t/71148/diy-cable-gallery/7470#post_7706937"]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. If you're not careful you'll turn into the next patrik82


 :rolleyes:
   
  Here is a picture of the Piccolino recabled iPod buds with IE8 drivers that i just finished.
   

 [/quote]



  well come on.. how do they sound???


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





br777 said:


> well come on.. how do they sound???


 

 +1...I see you took off the bass adjuster as well...
   
  Come on lad, tell us how these sound......????


----------



## Sorensiim

I hereby humbly submit my first cable 
   

   

   

   
  Neutrik NB3X-B plug, Mogami 2534, red Techflex, Qables y-split and Cardas senn plugs. God I hate soldering those little bastards!


----------



## monoethylene

Looks nice


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Looks nice


 


  Thanks! Right now I'm listening to the HD25 cable you made for me - with no intentions of recabling them. But ****, making cables is FUN! I did a Mini -> RCA cable last night while the Missus was watching Desperate Housewives 
   

   

   
  Sommer Cables' "The Peacock" w. Neutrik (Rean) plugs.


----------



## monoethylene

Is this the one with the silicone jacket? I have the same and used it for headphones but it was too heavy . Nevertheless now only the T1 is missing because you already have the cable .
   
  I ve made some IC's with this cable and the Neutrik RCA plugs are the best I ve ever used.
   
  Have you ordered the cable in Germany?


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Is this the one with the silicone jacket? I have the same and used it for headphones but it was too heavy . Nevertheless now only the T1 is missing because you already have the cable .
> 
> I ve made some IC's with this cable and the Neutrik RCA plugs are the best I ve ever used.
> 
> Have you ordered the cable in Germany?


 
  Yeah, the cable is on the heavy side, but it feels great. Bought it at Thomann.de


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Here is a picture of the Piccolino recabled iPod buds with IE8 drivers that i just finished.


 



..but honestly, why would you leave the in-line mic on? And what 3.5mm is that?


----------



## meizumintyboi

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-5mm-4-Pole-Jack-Plug-Audio-and-Video-Soldering-/380349316915?pt=UK_Computing_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item588e95ff33#ht_1752wt_989
   
  not quite but almost...


----------



## DefQon

Got to love that troll picture. lol


----------



## EpicPie

Sleeved another cable. lol


----------



## Mad Max

Very nice.
   

  
  Quote: 





defqon said:


> Got to love that troll picture. lol


 

 And in moderate definition.  Would you like it in HD?


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 WOAH, thats huge......LOL


----------



## Mad Max

Group buy, anyone?


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Group buy, anyone?


 


  For sleeving>?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Group buy, anyone?


 

 yes please.
   
  it says any color you like in the description! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   


  Quote: 





defqon said:


> For sleeving>?


 

 lol, no dude. replacement shoe laces.


----------



## Br777

hi ya'll  sr71b question
   
  i got mine today - AWESOME!
   
  issue with the balanced output plug though.. i reterminated it (using lcd'2's so the cable is balanced now) and when i plugged it in the sound  - while clearly getting bigger and better, also got distorted and grainy particularly noticible on the vocals.
   
  i just realized that i mixed up the L+R ground.  could this be causing the issue?  i'm gonna fix it and find out, but just wondering if this is the possible culprit
   
  thanks


----------



## El_Doug

absolutely this has the potential to be the culprit!  since in a stereo recording, the L and R signals will be different, you will be "pushing" the right driver with the R+ signal, and pulling with the L- signal.  since these do not match, they will sometimes "fight" against each other - very bad indeed
  
  Quote: 





br777 said:


> hi ya'll  sr71b question
> 
> i got mine today - AWESOME!
> 
> ...


----------



## Br777

fixed.. WOOOOOH what a difference!!!
   
  **** this is an awesome amp!


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





parrots said:


> I just wanted to, the original buds had it so I wanted it on this also, I pocked those jacks up from a local Hifi store.


 

 ..doesn't it take up another channel, which translates into one more signal wire? And also why use crystal piccolino if you use normal-quality jacks ): WHERE'S THE OYAIDE


----------



## Br777

my 3/32" brown rope came in today.  its actually smaller.. more like just over 1/16" or about 2mm thick.  albeit darker than advertised, it is otherwise perfect.  i used it to sleeve strands of 26awg silicone covered SPC wire.  total diameter of this cable is 5mm or 3/16" 
  just as I envisioned, this cable is turning out extremely flexible.. Its quite literally like a wet noodle.  it doesnt hold its shape at all, it just dangles.  I've been trying to source the proper materials to make calble like this for a loooooooong time
  Here is a preview of what is going to be a balanced LCD-2 cable terminated with a male mini xlr so i can interchange connectors.  
  Threading the wire through the tubing, and braiding were both quite time consuming processes.. The actual soldering process is usually the easiest part of the whole operation.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote:


br777 said:


> my 3/32" brown rope came in today.  its actually smaller.. more like just over 1/16" or about 2mm thick.  albeit darker than advertised, it is otherwise perfect.  i used it to sleeve strands of 26awg silicone covered SPC wire.  total diameter of this cable is 5mm or 3/16"
> just as I envisioned, this cable is turning out extremely flexible.. Its quite literally like a wet noodle.  it doesnt hold its shape at all, it just dangles.  I've been trying to source the proper materials to make calble like this for a loooooooong time
> Here is a preview of what is going to be a balanced LCD-2 cable terminated with a male mini xlr so i can interchange connectors.
> Threading the wire through the tubing, and braiding were both quite time consuming processes.. The actual soldering process is usually the easiest part of the whole operation.


 

 It looks AWESOME!
   
  Do you have a direct link for the rope?


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





br777 said:


> my 3/32" brown rope came in today.  its actually smaller.. more like just over 1/16" or about 2mm thick.  albeit darker than advertised, it is otherwise perfect.  i used it to sleeve strands of 26awg silicone covered SPC wire.  total diameter of this cable is 5mm or 3/16"
> just as I envisioned, this cable is turning out extremely flexible.. Its quite literally like a wet noodle.  it doesnt hold its shape at all, it just dangles.  I've been trying to source the proper materials to make calble like this for a loooooooong time
> Here is a preview of what is going to be a balanced LCD-2 cable terminated with a male mini xlr so i can interchange connectors.
> Threading the wire through the tubing, and braiding were both quite time consuming processes.. The actual soldering process is usually the easiest part of the whole operation.


 


  Very nice br! Where can one order it?


----------



## Br777

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-32-x-200-Fancy-Brown-Cotton-Shoe-Lace-Bead-Cord-/160517253695?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item255f92ea3f
   
  its actually darker, like a chocolate brown... my photo is not accurate and niehter is his.


----------



## Br777

how do you get 2 wires to stay twisted together when they dont hold their shap on their own?
   
  thanks


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





br777 said:


> how do you get 2 wires to stay twisted together when they dont hold their shap on their own?


 
   
  Not much you can do about that. I suppose you could try running some bare, solid core wire (say something like 24 or 26 gauge) alongside the silicone insulated wire but I think it would end up looking a bit funky as the individual leads would no longer be nice and round.
   
  se


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





br777 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-32-x-200-Fancy-Brown-Cotton-Shoe-Lace-Bead-Cord-/160517253695?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item255f92ea3f
> 
> its actually darker, like a chocolate brown... my photo is not accurate and niehter is his.


 

 Your picture is way better than his, i wouldn't even buy wire with a picture like that!


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Your picture is way better than his, i wouldn't even buy wire with a picture like that!


 


   
  yeah, i knew it was a gamble, but I had been searching for cotton tubing that small for so long that when i saw it i just felt it in my gut and bought it on impulse.  Glad I did.
  also his photo made it look like a really perfect shade of tan.. luckily chocolate brown is nice too!


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Not much you can do about that. I suppose you could try running some bare, solid core wire (say something like 24 or 26 gauge) alongside the silicone insulated wire but I think it would end up looking a bit funky as the individual leads would no longer be nice and round.
> 
> se


 

  
  well i guess ignorance pays off cause i decided there must be a way and sure enough i figured it out.
   
  its painfully easy.  i am actually surprised i even thought to try it.
   
  rather than twisting the wires from the end, wherein they naturally want to untwist themselves because of the tension - if you just wrap one wire around the other, as if you were braiding with just two wires, they not only stay twisted, but they have no inclination to untwist even if you hang them with weight on the end.


----------



## narutofan36

one of my favorite head fi theads


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





br777 said:


> well i guess ignorance pays off cause i decided there must be a way and sure enough i figured it out.
> 
> its painfully easy.  i am actually surprised i even thought to try it.
> 
> rather than twisting the wires from the end, wherein they naturally want to untwist themselves because of the tension - if you just wrap one wire around the other, as if you were braiding with just two wires, they not only stay twisted, but they have no inclination to untwist even if you hang them with weight on the end.


 
   
  Not sure quite what you mean when you say "rather than twisting the wires from the end..." and when you say "...wrap one wire around the other..." You don't mean that one wire remains straight and the other wire is wrapped around it do you?
   
  se


----------



## cyberspyder

No, I think what he means is that when you manually cross one cable over the other the cables naturally want to move in opposite directions and thus this force holds them together, as opposed to just twisting them.

Brendan


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> No, I think what he means is that when you manually cross one cable over the other the cables naturally want to move in opposite directions and thus this force holds them together, as opposed to just twisting them.
> 
> Brendan


 


   
  yes - that.. try it.. youll see.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> No, I think what he means is that when you manually cross one cable over the other the cables naturally want to move in opposite directions and thus this force holds them together, as opposed to just twisting them.


 

 Oh, ok. I was assuming that's how he had approached it from the start and they weren't wanting to remain twisted.
   
  se


----------



## Br777

not bad if i do say so myself.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





br777 said:


> not bad if i do say so myself.


 

 looks very nice BR! What cable did you use and is the cable very microphonic, especially from the "Y split" up to the headphones?


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





br777 said:


> my 3/32" brown rope came in today.  its actually smaller.. more like just over 1/16" or about 2mm thick.  albeit darker than advertised, it is otherwise perfect.  i used it to sleeve strands of 26awg silicone covered SPC wire.  total diameter of this cable is 5mm or 3/16"


 
    
  Quote:


.sup said:


> looks very nice BR! What cable did you use and is the cable very microphonic, especially from the "Y split" up to the headphones?


 


 the sleeve is from the rope guy on ebay
  the wire i originally got on a lazer pointer forum, but the guy no longer sells it.   i've seen it on ebay, and somewhere else i cant remember.
   
  next time i get wire i'm gonna try to get some cooner probably.
   
  no microphonics whatsoever.. thats part of the reason i love cotton.
   
   
  man i love this cable, its so much less cumbersome than the stock cable


----------



## majnu

Does anyone know where I can get a decent 4 Pole connector in the UK please? The ones I have seen are el cheapo rubbish and I like the ones which you guys use.


----------



## Br777

lcd-2 question - anyone know how the mini xlr terminals are attached to the wood?  i noticed one of mine is sticking out (not flush against the wood)  It clearly came like this and i just didnt notice until i started recabling, but being the stickler I am, I'd love to fix this, but i dont want to mess it up in case its clued in.
   
  also, how do you take off the pads?
   
  thanks


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Br777 that cable looks super soft, is there even a wire inside? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  looks like a very expensive cable, great work.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Br777 that cable looks super soft, is there even a wire inside?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  it really is like there are no wires inside..  whats great is that between the super high strand count, and the individually sleeved wire and braids, its also super strong.
   
  man...you dont want to know how little it costs to make this cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks for all the compliments ya'll. 
   
  Now to make the matching LOD, and 1/8"  adaptor.


----------



## Br777

coiled snake lod 
   
  went through and stuffed all connectors of the headphone cable with putty epoxy as well as making this little guy..
  that epoxy is the best...its like strain relief on steroids.


----------



## majnu

Quote: 





majnu said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a decent 4 Pole connector in the UK please? The ones I have seen are el cheapo rubbish and I like the ones which you guys use.


 

 Something like these would be great, although I think it is a cover over a standard nikel plated jack, can anyone make out the brand or know the name of these?
   
   
http://imageshack.us/f/443/img8758m.jpg/


----------



## Sorensiim

www.audiospares.com - Great firm in the UK, I use them all the time


----------



## majnu

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> www.audiospares.com - Great firm in the UK, I use them all the time


 

 thanks fella, I'll check them out.


----------



## Sorensiim

ASE10AE - 10% off coupon code, valid until the end of august, so don't wait too long before ordering 
  Quote: 





majnu said:


> thanks fella, I'll check them out.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





br777 said:


> coiled snake lod
> 
> went through and stuffed all connectors of the headphone cable with putty epoxy as well as making this little guy..
> that epoxy is the best...its like strain relief on steroids.


 
  Looks very very soft
 Link to the source of wire, please?


----------



## majnu

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> ASE10AE - 10% off coupon code, valid until the end of august, so don't wait too long before ordering


 

 that place does not stock 4 pole jacks unfortunately so I am back to square 1


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





majnu said:


> that place does not stock 4 pole jacks unfortunately so I am back to square 1


 
  Ah - Imageshack is blocked here at work so I didn't see the type of plug you were looking for. How about Redco? They have reasonably fair shipping charges from the US.


----------



## majnu

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Ah - Imageshack is blocked here at work so I didn't see the type of plug you were looking for. How about Redco? They have reasonably fair shipping charges from the US.


 

 It is the same as this:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/71148/diy-cable-gallery/7275#post_7668621
   
  I just need a 4 pole jack which is hard to find. The Viablues look excellent but they only do 3 or 2 poles


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Looks very very soft
> Link to the source of wire, please?


 


   
  go to ebay and enter: silicone wire 26
  i got it somewhere else (and a lot cheaper too) but the guy sold it all, and i bet this guy bought it and is reselling it
   
  i think there are other sources as well


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





majnu said:


> It is the same as this:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/71148/diy-cable-gallery/7275#post_7668621
> 
> I just need a 4 pole jack which is hard to find. The Viablues look excellent but they only do 3 or 2 poles


 

 Hm.. your link goes to a normal TRS plug??
   
  Do you mean this one:
   
  http://www.reichelt.de/?ARTICLE=47783;PROVID=2028;&utm_source=Preisvergleich&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=google_feed


----------



## Sorensiim

Just made a new cable for myself - I needed an RCA -> Mini female to hook up my Logitech speakers to the line out from my DAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

   

   
  Neutrik (Rean) plugs, Sommer Cables "The Peacock" and black Techflex. Might have to do a cable for my HD650's like this...


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Just made a new cable for myself - I needed an RCA -> Mini female to hook up my Logitech speakers to the line out from my DAC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's really nice, congrats.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





br777 said:


> go to ebay and enter: silicone wire 26  i got it somewhere else (and a lot cheaper too) but the guy sold it all, and i bet this guy bought it and is reselling it
> 
> i think there are other sources as we


 

 Thank you.
  Though I doubt if this wire is anywhere near "audio-grade" cable


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Though I doubt if this wire is anywhere near "audio-grade" cable


 

 What exactly is "audio-grade" beside just a marketing term?
   
  se


----------



## majnu

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Hm.. your link goes to a normal TRS plug??
> 
> Do you mean this one:
> 
> http://www.reichelt.de/?ARTICLE=47783;PROVID=2028;&utm_source=Preisvergleich&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=google_feed


 

 I just had to look at Wiki for what TRS is and I guess it is a naming convention but TRS and Jack are the same thing. I need a TRRS plug as I intend to re-cable my Senn HD555's and include a mic too. I just can't make out what brand that jack is in the picture. Piccolo? Palico?


----------



## monoethylene

Hm..ask the contributor  ..


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> What exactly is "audio-grade" beside just a marketing term?
> 
> se


 

 something like high quality. There's not even a single info if it's copper wire.
   


  Quote: 





majnu said:


> Piccolo? Palico?


 

 Pailiccs?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> something like high quality. There's not even a single info if it's copper wire.


 
   
  Perhaps because they can't conceive that anyone looking for the wire they're selling would be expecting anything other than copper.
   
  se


----------



## Br777

^ the wire is silver plated copper.


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Hey guys need a bit of help, I expect to receive my first desktop amp and DAC in the morning and I wanted to make a couple XLR cables to connect the DAC to the amp so wondered what the configuration was, is it just pin 1 and 2 from one XLR to the same pins on the other or do I actually need to do all 3 pins? Guess I could wait till I get the gear then open them up and see which pins the wires are connected to internally on TGE amp and DAC but I was hoping to have the cables made before they arrive.
> Thanks in advance.


 


  Pin 1 is shield, people argue about whether it's needed or not, you can play around with it and see if you notice a difference, short lengths, probably not noticeable.
   
  Pin 2 is +
  Pin 3 is -
   
  Pin's 2 and 3 are the only two you must have if you're doing xlr to xlr.
   
  If you're doing xlr to rca, you'll do pin 2 from the xlr to the center pin on the rca, and pin 1 of the xlr to the shield of the rca.  Some gear may require pin 3 from the xlr to the shield of the rca, if the XLR side does not have the shield wired to anything, rare but I have run into this with some pro gear.


----------



## EpicPie

Could anyone send me a PM of what wires to pickup for recabling? Also, a suggestion on a decent soldering iron. lol


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





br777 said:


> ^ the wire is silver plated copper.


 

 Ah, but is it "audio grade" silver plated copper? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## RoskaL

majnu said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Why not get the hicon 4pole as someone suggested to me 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## majnu

Quote: 





roskal said:


> Why not get the hicon 4pole as someone suggested to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  lol
   
  Would love too. Just testing the waters and seeing what other options there are. As I intend to spray my cans the Pailiccs have nicer covers. Check this thread out:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/410135/ultimate-diy-the-3-5mm-1-8-mini-jack-plug-collection-thread
   
  How is your modding going anyway?
   
  Also has anyone here used this to re-cable their cans?
   
  Van Damme Tour Grade Classic XKE Starquad microphone cable. It will be used for gaming use so I don't mind that the tinned silver will produce a brighter sound. Actually it will be ideal for gaming use to have a brighter sound.

 Looking at the cable specification it does not go by AWG. Instead it is listed as 7 x 0.08m (stranding). What is this in AWG terms? Do you think it's flexible enough?


----------



## monoethylene

Should be AWG 23/24. Personally, I think it is too thick but of course you can use it..


----------



## RoskaL

Oh my mate suvvested van damme cables, he uses them for guitar leads and speaker cables and said theyre pretty good


----------



## monoethylene

Depends on which type of plug do you want to use. There are either BNC or RCA plugs. The BNC ones are almost all to crimp and the RCA are also to solder. As a cable type you have to use a 75 Ohm coax cable to use it "digital" and when using the RCA plug the solid conductor of the cable is "+" (Tip) and the shield is ground. Of course you also can use a 75 Ohm RCA plug to have a better feeling


----------



## samsquanch

if your gear only has RCA's then you can just make a typical rca cable, nothing special, unless you're making a long run.  75ohm is not necessary for rca to rca spdif connections, as it's not required within the specs, therefor gear is rarely designed to "look" for a 75ohm cable when it has an rca as it's connection.  Also, 75ohm RCA's will 99% of the time be crimp on connectors, which are a nightmare to find, most places don't stock them.  Anytime I've needed a 75ohm RCA cable I just make a BNC cable and put a 75ohm RCA to BNC adapter on the gear.
   
  if it's BNC then you'll want to use 75ohm coax along with 75ohm BNC's, which will either be a crimp or compression type connector, depending on the manufacture.
   
  EDIT:
  If you find a reliable distributor of 75ohm RCA's please let me know, seriously, they are impossible to find in a pinch.


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Ok I just picked up some 75ohm coax wire, my DAC is the Calyx 24/192 do do I just use 2 RCA plugs with them at each end of the 75ohm coax wire and connect one RCA to the Coax input on my DAC and the other to the Pure i20?
> I've included a picture showing the back of the DAC.


 


  Yup, center conductor to the tip of the rca's, shield to shield.  Nothin' Fancy.


----------



## majnu

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Should be AWG 23/24. Personally, I think it is too thick but of course you can use it..


 


  It does look a bit thick so it could be a problem finding connectors to fit. Also it is rated at  pF/m 50 nominal  Core to core which does not help, as a rule of thumb since the HD555's are 50Ohm should I find a cable which is the same or less, otherwise it would be hard to drive the cans? Is the cable 50 Ohm?
   
http://www.vdctrading.com/docs/11.pdf
   
  Thanks


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





majnu said:


> It does look a bit thick so it could be a problem finding connectors to fit. Also it is rated at  pF/m 50 nominal  Core to core which does not help, as a rule of thumb since the HD555's are 50Ohm should I find a cable which is the same or less, otherwise it would be hard to drive the cans? Is the cable 50 Ohm?
> 
> http://www.vdctrading.com/docs/11.pdf
> 
> Thanks


 





   
  If you want to make a cable with a length of about 500m then you are right . The resistance of the cable should be very very small..Maybe this would be a rule of thumb


----------



## majnu

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> If you want to make a cable with a length of about 500m then you are right . The resistance of the cable should be very very small..Maybe this would be a rule of thumb


 

 Thanks again. I've just been reading over the past couple of pages and people tend to chose a cable that is rated with the same resistance as their headsets, but if it doesn't matter then great


----------



## samsquanch

Nah, since the connectors are not bnc's, and at such a short distance, the impedance of the cable won't make a difference, go crazy with the picolino!
   
  Your xlr cables should be male to female.  Do you have a picture of the back of the amp, or a model number?


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





majnu said:


> Thanks again. I've just been reading over the past couple of pages and people tend to chose a cable that is rated with the same resistance as their headsets, but if it doesn't matter then great


 
  Where did you read that?


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Cool, I already made a RCA cable so will check if that works after I get my i20 in the morning and if it does il make another with my own wire.
> The amp is the Audio GD Pheonix, if you google pictures for that you will find loads of the back and thanks for all the help.
> Just finally need to know about this XLR then I should be good to go.


 


  Yep, just male to female.  That's a crazy looking amp!


----------



## majnu

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Where did you read that?


 

 I must have misread it.
   
  I just received the VD Tour grade microphone cable. Whilst it's construction is fantastic the colour coding is only 2 white and 2 blue. Unlike the Belden which is white with blue stripes; white; blue and blue with white stripes. This is a real shame as the cable is excellent but would be difficult to work with without better colour coding.
   
  Also it is not clearly silver plated as advertised but contains 7 strands of silver included with the copper.


----------



## monoethylene

The easiest would be to take one white one blue for left and one white one blue for right..


----------



## RoskaL

monoethylene said:


> The easiest would be to take one white one blue for left and one white one blue for right..



Yeh but at the other end would be a pain

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## meizumintyboi

using a multimeter will solve this problem, just check your connections right before soldering, that way you can't go wrong


----------



## Anthony1

All things being equal which wire is better for a LOD - silver or copper and if I was to mix would it be silver for the signal (L & R) and copper for the ground or the other way around?
   
  Cheers


----------



## Mad Max

Stranded copper, in my opinion.


----------



## majnu

Quote: 





meizumintyboi said:


> using a multimeter will solve this problem, just check your connections right before soldering, that way you can't go wrong


 
   
  How would you do this using a multimeter? Thanks

 Quote:


monoethylene said:


> The easiest would be to take one white one blue for left and one white one blue for right..


 
   
  Sorry I don't understand how that will work. 
   
  White - Right +ve
  White - Left -ve
  Blue - Left +ve
  Blue - Left +ve


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





majnu said:


> How would you do this using a multimeter? Thanks
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 Using a multimeter is easy. I am sure you will make it 
   
  color example:
   
  white - right positive
  blue - right negative
   
  white left - positive
  blue  left - negative
   
   
  Plug:
   
  Tip - left positive
  Ring - right positive
  Sleeve - left/right negative + shield, if you want


----------



## RoskaL

what cable is best to use for a hd555 mic mod recable with y cord?
   
  if i use starquad cable am i able to use the shielding to ground the mic? otherwise i have to run another cable
   
  i can get van damme tour grade starquad, mogami 2893, canare l-4e5c, canare l-4e6s
   
  which would be the best to use?
   
  bit off topic aswell bt whats the best connector for a mic? 3.5, 3.5 locking, lemo etc? i dont want to spend to much 
   
  thanks


----------



## jfunk

Thought I would try a silver cable to see what difference it would make. I used teflon covered 19 strand silver cable, cardas HPSC connectors, neutrik 3.5mm jack and some of the quad solder. I was quit surprised but it did certainly make a difference to the sound over an OFC one I was using before. here are some pics of it in production


----------



## Anthony1

anthony1 said:


> All things being equal which wire is better for a LOD - silver or copper and if I was to mix would it be silver for the signal (L & R) and copper for the ground or the other way around?
> 
> Cheers




Anybody else?


----------



## RoskaL

just ordered 4m of mogami so hopefully that should do me 
  
  Quote: 





roskal said:


> what cable is best to use for a hd555 mic mod recable with y cord?
> 
> if i use starquad cable am i able to use the shielding to ground the mic? otherwise i have to run another cable
> 
> ...


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





jfunk said:


> Thought I would try a silver cable to see what difference it would make. I used teflon covered 19 strand silver cable, cardas HPSC connectors, neutrik 3.5mm jack and some of the quad solder. I was quit surprised but it did certainly make a difference to the sound over an OFC one I was using before. here are some pics of it in production


 
  Great job. It looks a bit stiff, doesn't it?

 BTW nice picture quality, what camera you use?


----------



## jfunk

It just looks stiff in the pic... It is not much stiffer then the standard steel one that comes with the HD25 but it is only a first attempt - I will make the next one with some kevlar woven in for added strength. The camera is an old battered EOS 400d with a 50mm f1.8 lens - looking to update it soon but it still takes nice pics
  Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Great job. It looks a bit stiff, doesn't it?
> 
> BTW nice picture quality, what camera you use?


----------



## monoethylene

Not common but it works


----------



## EpicPie

@jfunk, moar pix of your sexy HD 25's.

 Also, where to get silver strand cable?


----------



## Mad Max

It looks like navships wire, lol.


----------



## jfunk

Quote: 





epicpie said:


> @jfunk, moar pix of your sexy HD 25's.
> 
> Also, where to get silver strand cable?


 

 There are some more pics of the headphones here http://dj-jfunk.deviantart.com/gallery/ and I got the cable here http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Johns-Silver-Teflon-Wire-Shop?_trksid=p4340.l2563


----------



## Sorensiim

Just two quick snaps of my latest:

  Orange Mogami 2534 w. black Techflex and oversize Rean minijack plug. This one is 1 meter long and the first of a batch of cables. Gonna make a 3 meter version and a matching USB -> Mini usb cable. Orange Mogami under black Techflex is looking really slick, actually... Will be used with Ultrasone HFI780 after I mod them with a Mini-xlr connector so he can swap the cables as needed.
   
  And a slightly different one:

   
  Mogami 2893 w. UV-reactive neon yellow Techflex. Made for a DJ, will be used with his Pioneer HDJ-2000. Gonna look awfully cool when he's playing under UV-lighting (blacklight) and the cable lights up


----------



## ardgedee

I'm contemplating recabling my HE-6. Already have a spare set of plugs for the earcups. The goal is mostly to have a more flexible, slightly longer cable - the stock cable sounds pretty nice, and isn't microphonic, but the stiffness (and long rigid shrinkwrap that extends to about 3" below the cups) is distracting.
   
  The plan is to terminate to a 4-pin XLR, and then build a couple adaptors: XLR --> 6.3mm TRS, and XLR --> 4-wire pigtail, to plug into amplifier speaker outs.
   
  HiFiMan uses a standard-size 4-pin XLR on the stock cable, but I'm wondering whether I can use a mini-XLR instead since I'm building a whole set of cables. The main advantage being that I can build a relatively short headphones -> XLR cable and long XLR -> amp cables without the weight of the XLR being a nuisance. And then once that's done, in the future I can make further cables any length and connector type I want without having to special-order more HiFiMan headphone plugs.
   
  So the main questions here are:
  1. What do you recommend for a supple and good-sounding (your opinion) wire, and who's an economical source for it?
  2. Are there any downsides to using 4-pin mini-XLR for this purpose, other than possibly being harder for a newbie to solder?


----------



## monoethylene

Too much time


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Too much time


 

 Don't ever tell anyone what you used for that cable, then charge $3000 for it.


----------



## Sorensiim

Better shots of my two latest cables, both happened to be 3.5mm to mini-xlr


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Don't ever tell anyone what you used for that cable, then charge $3000 for it.


 

 I ve thought about it  
   
  Btw: Your cables look really nice


----------



## foet

After ruining another plug trying to solder ground to it I tried some solder-less designs with great success.
  Valab solder-less plugs combined with red canare starquad and black clean-cut multifilament techflex.
   
  You can slightly notice it from the third picture, but you can see the red color underneath creating a nice effect.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Don't ever tell anyone what you used for that cable, then charge $3000 for it.


 
  It was made from graphene


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Better shots of my two latest cables, both happened to be 3.5mm to mini-xlr


 

 Sexy


----------



## Mad Max

If he passed away, then who supposed to take them down?


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Do you not think he has family or friends who could have taken care of this?


 

Precisely the point: _could have_, but have not.  Perhaps someone is still making them in his stead or there are some left that have already been made.
  Nevermind, lol.


----------



## Br777

Parrots is probably referring to the fact that his descriptions constantly refer to how he did everything himself, and made that a big point in his descriptions of his products, so it now seems strange that they are still available. - at least that's what i interpreted his comment to possibly mean.


----------



## Armaegis

A simple interconnect I made for a friend of mine. Simple three wire braid in a techflex sleeve. It's a lot darker than it looks; too much flash from my camera. The wire I used was a tad too thick, it made screwing down the clamps very difficult and I had to use a pair of pliers to finish it (wrapping the jacks in elastic bands to prevents scratching)


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Sexy


 

 Thanks - It's orange Mogami 2534 w. black Techflex. Came out a lot nicer than I initially expected it to


----------



## RoskaL

in this picture where the headphone cable splits and goes to each speaker what is it wrapped with?
   
  just heatshrink? everytime iv used heatshink its not flexible at all and kinks very easy yet alot of people have this style? is it a special heatshrink or something, i want my cables like this when iv done them  thanks for any help


----------



## RoskaL

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Thanks - It's orange Mogami 2534 w. black Techflex. Came out a lot nicer than I initially expected it to


 
  looks great! hope mine comes to at least half of this standard when iv finished


----------



## Sorensiim

Don't buy the cheapest heatshrink then 
   
  There's a "soft" variant that doesn't kink, I've used it here:

   
  I usually get mine from Audiospares.com since I'm in the EU, I'm sure lots of places sell it


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





roskal said:


> in this picture where the headphone cable splits and goes to each speaker what is it wrapped with?
> 
> just heatshrink? everytime iv used heatshink its not flexible at all and kinks very easy yet alot of people have this style? is it a special heatshrink or something, i want my cables like this when iv done them  thanks for any help


 

 I often go double, or even triple, heatshrink for the Y-split.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





roskal said:


> in this picture where the headphone cable splits and goes to each speaker what is it wrapped with?
> 
> just heatshrink? everytime iv used heatshink its not flexible at all and kinks very easy yet alot of people have this style? is it a special heatshrink or something, i want my cables like this when iv done them  thanks for any help


 

 This is not the best way to sleeve the cable after y-split as when the left and right wires touch you hear it. Its best when its sleeved with Nylon.


----------



## piotrus-g

Man I loled at this:
   
  Quote: 





> http://www.locus-design.com/index.php/cynosure-usb-cable
> In addition, these layers damp the conductors themselves, and prevent micro vibrations inside the cable from affecting the signal. These layers are one of the reasons that the cable takes a while to "settle" back in after it has been moved, or unplugged.


 
  vibrations in digital cable, oh my...
  Wish this cable could make morning coffee


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Man I loled at this:
> 
> vibrations in digital cable, oh my...
> Wish this cable could make morning coffee


 


  The cable is $3000. That would buy you one hell of a coffee machine AND hire a guy to operate it for you. I would friggin LOVE to watch a double blind test with overpriced digital cables and see how many would be able to _hear_ any difference at all. I like building cables 'cause they look and feel nice. I don't claim that they magically transform the sound from crap to cream, I just like the feel of a nice cable.


----------



## Sorensiim

Just noticed that Redco stocks my favorite cable (Mogami 2893) in 5 different colors. I really want to order 30 feet of blue and 30 feet of red but I already have too much cable lying around. And the shipping from Redco to EU is kinda steep. Dammit, somebody talk me out of buying it!


----------



## Armaegis

Nonsense! More cable means you get to braid thick multistranded masterpieces of magnificence. Why, I bet they could even carry twice as much voltage as before!


----------



## .Sup

I think its mostly selling placebo with 3k cables. A cable that costs that much should be a 300% improvement over "stock" usb cord. But even in theory that's not possible, you must be out of your mind to pay 3k more to get a possible >5% improvement. You're much better off investing in other equipment.


----------



## RoskaL

ahh i like the twist in it though lol ill try and get some better shrink for the after y cables


----------



## RoskaL

what size do you get heatshrink? thanks
  
  Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Don't buy the cheapest heatshrink then
> 
> There's a "soft" variant that doesn't kink, I've used it here:
> 
> ...


----------



## jfunk

Understated as usual


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





.sup said:


> I think its mostly selling placebo with 3k cables. A cable that costs that much should be a 300% improvement over "stock" usb cord. But even in theory that's not possible, you must be out of your mind to pay 3k more to get a possible >5% improvement. You're much better off investing in other equipment.


 

 On the one hand, I am not a cable believer (other than getting the basics of shielding in there). On the other hand, I don't mind paying a little extra for something well made that looks nice, especially if I know how much work went into it (assuming it was actually hand made and not just something generic and sleeved afterwards). Getting into the high three digit or four digit figures though... man that's a couple mortage payments right there.


----------



## inadvertentgear

Looks amazing! How do you like the memory wire vs just bare cable?


----------



## blackmoly

my diy LOD (mundorf gold&silver) for my Imod + protector:


----------



## blackmoly

cable adaptors for the protector's balanced and single ended output using mini xlrs
   

   

   
  some of my interconnects and lods using mundorfs, Xlo pro, denko cables
   

   
  my diy custom cable (diy sockets)


----------



## blackmoly

I installed the caps inside the 60gig ipod video.
   

   
  I use a 47uf NX black gate:
   

   
  it would fit with no problems.


----------



## RoskaL

Sorry noob question, whats a lod?


----------



## Mad Max

LOD = [Audio] Line-out Dock
   
   
  Quote: 





parrots said:


> It's better just to use 3/1 or 4/1 as it's then about 3 times thicker then normal ones.


 

 I use 2:1, often off of the bay since it pops up now and then at 20-40 feet for ~$5.  1/4 isn't _that_ thick.


----------



## piotrus-g

Guys I need jack iphone ready. Do you know of any?


----------



## Mad Max

I've seen some for $1 off of fleabay.  2.5mm or 3.5mm, whichever you need, plug adapter or cable adapter.  Is that what you meant?


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





mad max said:


> I've seen some for $1 off of fleabay.  2.5mm or 3.5mm, whichever you need, plug adapter or cable adapter.  Is that what you meant?


 

 I meant something better than $1 jack, something neutrik-like. Also I'm rather interested in DIY plug than adapters.


----------



## RoskaL

4 pole? hicon do a 4 pole jack for iphone im guessing iv just ordered one for my astro hd 555 cable
  
  Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> I meant something better than $1 jack, something neutrik-like. Also I'm rather interested in DIY plug than adapters.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Yes it's thicker then the normal stuff but ain't that what you would rather use then 3 or 4 layers of the normal stuff as it would achieve a similar thickness and look tidier.
> You would need to buy about 2 sizes larger then what you normally use.


 
   
  It achieves a "thicker thickness", actually.  2 sizes larger???  Well, I already have loads of the stuff, so... lol?
   
  I'm not really finding the 3/8" and 1/4" heatshrinks I use to be all that different in thickness.  The 3/16" I use is noticeably thinner.  I often go 2x 1/4" for the y-split (example), and on a couple of occasions, I tried 2x 1/4" with one 3/8" over that.  The latter was quite overkill I think, lol.
  
  This is all working with 24-awg wires and nylon braid.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





roskal said:


> 4 pole? hicon do a 4 pole jack for iphone im guessing iv just ordered one for my astro hd 555 cable


 
  3pole simply very very skinny


----------



## cyberspyder

For 3:1 heatshrink I have a variety of sizes I use, typically 3/16" and 3/8". Yes, when shrunk, the 3:1 is thicker than a comparable 2:1. And I believe the original poster was asking about the heatshrink covering the wires after the split, not on the split itself. I use the smallest shrink I can pull on (sometimes I tie a piece of wire or strong fishing line to the twisted wires and pull that through the heatshrink. Heatshrink in its natural form is significantly more flexible than when shrunk.

Moral: Get the smallest size of heatshrink you can get away with.

Brendan


----------



## RoskaL

cyberspyder said:


> For 3:1 heatshrink I have a variety of sizes I use, typically 3/16" and 3/8". Yes, when shrunk, the 3:1 is thicker than a comparable 2:1. And I believe the original poster was asking about the heatshrink covering the wires after the split, not on the split itself. I use the smallest shrink I can pull on (sometimes I tie a piece of wire or strong fishing line to the twisted wires and pull that through the heatshrink. Heatshrink in its natural form is significantly more flexible than when shrunk.
> 
> Moral: Get the smallest size of heatshrink you can get away with.
> 
> Brendan




Yeh i was on about shinking the cables after the y, iv ordered 3.2mm and 4.8 which should be ok

I wanted a viablue splitter but cant find a supplier in the uk with a sensible price  are there any alternatives or should i just shrink it? 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





parrots said:


> This is all working with 24-awg wires and nylon braid.
> On the 3/1 and 4/1 the thickness will all depend on how much it is shrunk so if you wanted it really thick rather then using 3 or 4 layers like you originally said you do then it's much better to use 4/1 and the reason for using a size 2 sizes larger then normal is to allow the 4/1 heatshink to shrink alot to achive that thickness because if you use a similar size to the wire you are putting it over then it wont need to shrink much so will not achive that thickness. If you have loads of the stuff then good for you, i dont know what you mean by 3/8" and 1/4" not being all that different in thickness, there is no reason they sould be, i was talking about shrink with 4/1 shrink ratio not 4/1" size.
> try it out someday, its much better then using 3 or 4 layers.y ou have loads of the st
> 
> Edit, maybe i should have putv 4:1 instead of 4/1 my bad.


 

 Oh, 4:1 ratio; that stuff's not as cheap, otherwise I would have tried it out.  And I said double, with triple on a few occasions out of curiosity, not quadruple, lol.  4x has to be definite overkill.  I have yet to try 3:1 ratio as well.
  Okay, so 3:1 and 4:1 heatshrinks are thicker when shrunk than 2:1?  Now I understand.
  Know where I can get these kinds at $0.06 per foot?  =p
   
   
   
  Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> For 3:1 heatshrink I have a variety of sizes I use, typically 3/16" and 3/8". Yes, when shrunk, the 3:1 is thicker than a comparable 2:1. And I believe the original poster was asking about the heatshrink covering the wires after the split, not on the split itself. I use the smallest shrink I can pull on (sometimes I tie a piece of wire or strong fishing line to the twisted wires and pull that through the heatshrink. Heatshrink in its natural form is significantly more flexible than when shrunk.
> 
> *Moral: Get the smallest size of heatshrink you can get away with.*
> 
> Brendan


 

 x2


----------



## RoskaL

I dont suppose anyone knows the wiring for the astro mix amp 4pole headphone/mic port? 


Off the top of my head its 
Tip= left
Ring=right
Ring=ground
Sleeve=mic+ 

I think!? 
Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## jmwreck

here is my DIY Cable


----------



## apatN

Haha, that is the exact braid that schoolgirls used to make here. Good work, you deserve a sticker.


----------



## meizumintyboi

My first attempt at a Y split headphone cable for some broken portapros that were broken off ebay for just £5.
   
  (please excuse the ghetto Y split, I only had some belkin ofc speaker wire, which is quite thick, initially I wanted to use a spare 6.0 OD neutrik barrel as a splitter, but the barrel wasn't large enough for the four wires, in addition to the solder contacts and electrical tape/heatshrink).
   
  Terminated with a gold plated switchcraft 3.5mm plug that I salvaged from an old IC I rarely used.
   
  I used a glue gun to increase the strength of the connection at the drivers, and used some £2 headphones headband, coupled with an old belt, stitched on for better comfort, definitely a lot more comfortable than the stock headband..
   
  Some pleather padded 45mm ear pads should be here soon too...
   

  Pleather pads arrived today, and whoa! the Bass is now thumping, but still accurate... Sound leakage is about the same..


----------



## Br777

one thing i liked about using a 4 wire "litz" braid on my headphone cable was that it did not require any kind of y split material.   After considering and playing around with several ideas, I actually liked it best with nothing at all.  Lighter, less microphonic possibility, less work of course, and looks good too.


----------



## EpicPie

Anyone want to give me some tips on doing Y splits? Are you using a single cable for the Y split or is it separate cables?


----------



## meizumintyboi

I was actually using a 3 braid, as speaker wire was too thick for the barrel, but if you can get 4 cables into the termination then that's the best way, I split the ground at the split and soldered on the extra 2 grounds, for each driver, used some electrical tape, then aluminium tape on tape (to look more aesthetically pleasing), and clear heatshrink on top of all of that, works really well for me...


----------



## meizumintyboi

how much are those a piece/batch prices, and a website where u buy them? thanks
  and could u post pic of the internals if you have time?
  how does the size of the barrel compare to the switchcrafts, as I like their size and quality, I now hate working with the neutriks since using the switchcrafts...
   
  just had a look 

 <--- (click me) that's a bit pricey... Is that where and how much u pay for them?


----------



## SpudHarris

Never mind fannying around with taking more photos, get down the post office with my amp please


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Hello guys, Anyone can direct me to some 3/16'' and 1/8'' soft multifilament in the states? I was about to get it from Hypex but 16$ order and 16$ shipping just doesnt seem right.
   
  BTW I also ordered some of that fancy brown sleeve, following Br777 steps.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Thought some might want to know about the new Oyaide jacks, they now have a new version that will fit thick iPod/iPhone cases, just received a new batch yesterday so thought i would post pictures showing the difference.


 


  looks like the Switchcraft, except for the first two, that extension to fit recesed plugs is useful, Ive had to bastardize a few ipod/zune cases because of pluigs with big barrels.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Hello guys, Anyone can direct me to some 3/16'' and 1/8'' soft multifilament in the states? I was about to get it from Hypex but 16$ order and 16$ shipping just doesnt seem right.
> 
> BTW I also ordered some of that fancy brown sleeve, following Br777 steps.


 


   
  if my memory serves you also ordered the same silicone wire?
   
  if so, let me potentially save you a headache... sleeving the silicone wire  - the best way i found to do this is to find a medium sized paper clip, straighten it, and solder the wire to the end of the paperclip. Then, make sure you sand the solder joint smooth so there are no sharp edges to catch on the sleeving.  Then of course you just feed the paperclip through the sleeving.. the key is to push the clip through a little bit at a time and then slowly and gently work the sleeving over the wire.. if you try to do it too fast the sleeve will stick to the silicone and grip down on it like a finger trap.  slow and steady wins the race on this one....
   
  you may have a better way, but this is what i found to work well, after lots of trial and error.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

the one from Matthew Ohrenberg? yes I did, I swear im not stalking you...
   
  Thanks for the tip, I assume is gonna be hard but your tip will sure make things easier. did you tried some of this?


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> the one from Matthew Ohrenberg? yes I did, I swear im not stalking you...
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I assume is gonna be hard but your tip will sure make things easier. did you tried some of this?


 


   
  ha ha.. no, i get it.. it just a good combo.. i dont blame you    that's what threads like this are for.  I often wonder if other people think that about me when i reply to so many of their posts...
   
  hmm.. no never woulda thought of that in a million years.  makes me wonder though b/c when i reterminated the LCD-2 stock cable, there was white powder coating the internal wire sleeves.  I didnt really give it much attention at the time but that could very well have been what it was.
   
  sleeving the wire is actually really quick and easy once you get the hang of it, but it certainly took some trial and error getting to that point.


----------



## cyberspyder

For sleeving: Furryletters on ebay.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> For sleeving: Furryletters on ebay.


 


  I have bought some there, but its the not-soft nylon, the expandible one. (we've had this conversation before) at least the 4 kinds I have from furryletters are that way


----------



## bik2101

i second cyberspyder. @jamesMcProgger, you must have got the wrong one then. I have bought and have been buying the soft nylon MF from furryletters for the past 2 years now.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





bik2101 said:


> i second cyberspyder. @jamesMcProgger, you must have got the wrong one then. I have bought and have been buying the soft nylon MF from furryletters for the past 2 years now.


 


  the one that is not expnadible neither shinny or stiff? link please


----------



## Anthony1

Parrots.. can you pst a link for the plugs? Im looking around and seeing $20-30AU as the cheapest?
  
  Quote: 





parrots said:


> Thought some might want to know about the new Oyaide jacks, they now have a new version that will fit thick iPod/iPhone cases, just received a new batch yesterday so thought i would post pictures showing the difference.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





bik2101 said:


> i second cyberspyder. @jamesMcProgger, you must have got the wrong one then. I have bought and have been buying the soft nylon MF from furryletters for the past 2 years now.


 


  I think I found them, is it this and this, right? last time I bought some from there (4 different ones) I got this, which is OK but not so dosile.


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> I think I found them, is it this and this, right? last time I bought some from there (4 different ones) I got this, which is OK but not so dosile.


 

 Yes, you want multifilament. The "hard" nylon is monofilament and is usually what people call "Techflex", even though that is a brand name and not a style of sheathing.


----------



## blackmoly

Quote: 





blackmoly said:


> I installed the caps inside the 60gig ipod video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   


  Quote: 





parrots said:


> Cool, ive never seen the size of those before and thought maybe you put it in the Barrel of the Jack instead of the dock but thats a really good idea.
> Couple you possibly PM me where i can get hold of a load of those caps if they are available to buy.
> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> Edit, is the NX HiQ 47uf 6.3v Black gate  the right ones?


 

  
  it fits inside the thick ipod (60-80gig) but not the 30 gig unless you change the back plate. i dont know if it's still available since i got this from my chinese friend that bought the caps sometime in 2005, I was lucky to have 2 pairs and currenlty installed on my ipod video and ipod photo 60gig color. this is by far the best caps i've tried  on my diy imod.
   
  yup it's both NX BG 47uf (non polar) 6.3 volts caps.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





ikarios said:


> Yes, you want multifilament. The "hard" nylon is monofilament and is usually what people call "Techflex", even though that is a brand name and not a style of sheathing.


 

 Indeed.  In fact, even the multifilament that furryletters sells is Techflex brand.


----------



## RoskaL

Finally nailed my hd555s :-D
Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## meizumintyboi

very cool, for a second I thought u actually spilt paint all over them... What will you be plugging the 4 pole jack into?


----------



## RoskaL

meizumintyboi said:


> very cool, for a second I thought u actually spilt paint all over them... What will you be plugging the 4 pole jack into?




Its for my astro mixamp, or phone :-D
The mic needs redoing as I did it to short lol

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## piotrus-g

Made it a while ago but didnt share.
   
  20cm jack to RCA hybrid design:
   
  Neutrik RCA and 3,5jack
  Hybrid - one silver one golden plated copper in each 22AWG telfon sleeve
  Cotton strands inside
  Copper shileding over cotton starnds inside
  Black cotton sleeving.
   
  Sound is pretty decent. It combines best of golden copper and silver which is sweet, warm bottom end with little midbass emphasis and high clarity in upper regions. Resolution of this cable is really good.
   
  Surprisingly cable is very soft. Probably because of bigger gauge of teflon sleeve.


----------



## RoskaL

Heres the new pic of it fully finished


----------



## Mad Max

Badass!


----------



## inadvertentgear

I've never had sleeved cables so I was wondering how much the longevity of sleeved cables are compared to bare cables? Looks great and thanks!


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





inadvertentgear said:


> I've never had sleeved cables so I was wondering how much the longevity of sleeved cables are compared to bare cables? Looks great and thanks!


 

 Longevity will not be much different unless you are actually breaking cables in the middle (which is difficult to do) or buying solid-core wire, where sleeving won't make a difference in logevity. The key is to protect contact/solder joints, where most of the breakages occur. Strain relief is your friend.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





roskal said:


> Heres the new pic of it fully finished


 

  
  Very nice.


----------



## Sorensiim

Those are some wicked cool HD555s!
   
  Here's a HFI780 I re-cabled for a friend. 4 feet of orange Mogami 2534 w. black Techflex. 3.5mm Rean plug (oversize barrel) + matching 7 feet extender.


----------



## ClieOS

After 3 years regular use, my RE0's cable has began to show sign of hardening, so I ordered some MEElec M2 and used the cable to recable my RE0. Here is the result.
   





   
  Next stop is to recable my old iM716, but I have to order some tiny SMD resistors first, instead of using the common choice of metal film. This is mainly just to keep the minimalistic appearance.


----------



## apatN

^ Great, great, great work! My RE0s are in need of recabling too. Is it hard? How did you do it?


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





apatn said:


> ^ Great, great, great work! My RE0s are in need of recabling too. Is it hard? How did you do it?


 

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/570876/re0-diy-recable


----------



## Mad Max

Nice.  Looks like the diameter of the barrel's rear opening is wider than even the smaller plug's barrel with the back drilled out.


----------



## Br777

so viablue's shrunk to the size of neutriks, and neutrik's grew to the size of viablue eh?


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





br777 said:


> so viablue's shrunk to the size of neutriks, and neutrik's grew to the size of viablue eh?


 






 I was thinking the same thing, they look nice thought, sleek.


----------



## tooch

One of those projects I wished I'd never started....
   
  Came out ok in the end, not as neat as I'd hoped though.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





parrots said:


> Just to quickly let everyone know about the new larger 3.5mm Neutrik (Rean) jacks that can now take a larger diameter cable.


 
  I used one for the orange re-cable of the Ultrasone HFI 780's I posted earlier. Mogami 2534 AND Techflex AND heatsrink fit inside with room to spare. Lovely!


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





tooch said:


> One of those projects I wished I'd never started....
> 
> Came out ok in the end, not as neat as I'd hoped though.


 

 That's badass!  Great job!


----------



## tooch

Thanks Max 
   
  I'm fairly pleased with it, now I can have multiple sized cables for different things. I'm thinking of ordering some Cardas HD25 connectors and making a full custom cable, with a nice socket if I can find one. This socket was one I salvaged out of a mobile phone remote headset, it's tiny so was a very good fit for the HD25's cable clamp. The heatshrink looks a bit gash though, but will do for now.
   
  I had to use some longer screws to screw the (now fatter) cable clamp back in, fortunately some IBM Thinkpad (not the one in the photo  ) screws were the exact right size/pitch.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





apatn said:


> ^ Great, great, great work! My RE0s are in need of recabling too. Is it hard? How did you do it


 
  Quote: 





mad max said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/570876/re0-diy-recable


 
  Yeah, something like that.
   
  I was thinking to use the old strain relief but the original cable is better built (on the inside) than I thought. At the end I have to replace the strain relief as well because the old cable refuse to let go. The MEElec cable is some what of a risky choice because it is thicker. I tied a knot on the cable and it turns out to be a very tight fit, but I manage to force it in at the end. I love the end result but probably won't want to do that again.


----------



## apatN

So what do you recommend as for wire? Thanks for your reply. It would be great to resurrect my re0s.


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





clieos said:


> After 3 years regular use, my RE0's cable has began to show sign of hardening, so I ordered some MEElec M2 and used the cable to recable my RE0. Here is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> Next stop is to recable my old iM716, but I have to order some tiny SMD resistors first, instead of using the common choice of metal film. This is mainly just to keep the minimalistic appearance.


 

  
  you know you can get smd metal film resistors right? at least 2 series by vishay i know of. one is the melf series, which is a cylindrical 1206-ish size metal film and there are also vishay bulk metal foil vsmp series and the venerable naked zfoil tsmp series that you can get by the piece direct from texas components


----------



## qusp

I dont like the look of those neutriks, not the actual look, but the fact that they have made such a big plug which will allow large cables and they have kept the round edged face ie it doesnt sit flush with the socket. i think this is going to be the new portable amp designers nightmare, it will destroy inputs and outputs in no time due to added weight (of it and the massive cables it allows), leverage and no support. so people will be sending the amps back for 'warranty' repair due to factors not in their control.


----------



## Armaegis

Anyone know of a source for mini-xlr connectors in Canada?


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





apatn said:


> So what do you recommend as for wire? Thanks for your reply. It would be great to resurrect my re0s.


 

 Anything that can fit in the housing.  One guy was able to use a Westone cable, so there's one possibility.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





apatn said:


> So what do you recommend as for wire? Thanks for your reply. It would be great to resurrect my re0s.


 
  Well, the problem is you need to destroy a good IEM for the RE0, and most IEM with great cable generally ain't cheap (or cheap enough). Personally, if money is no concern, I'll get a DUNU Trident ($40) and use its cable. Then again, Trident is a fairly good sounding IEM and worthy to keep as well. I went for MEElec M2 only because it has the best cable for under $15. It kind of become pointless to spend too much money to fix cable on a $79 IEM.

  
  Quote: 





qusp said:


> you know you can get smd metal film resistors right? at least 2 series by vishay i know of. one is the melf series, which is a cylindrical 1206-ish size metal film and there are also vishay bulk metal foil vsmp series and the venerable naked zfoil tsmp series that you can get by the piece direct from texas components


 

 Yeah, I read about them before (some of your posts as well, I believe). But I have to stick to what I can find locally and at a reasonable price. The shipping cost is probably going to be a lot higher than the cost of those resistors. But thanks for the info, I'll look into them again and see if I can find a viable source.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





parrots said:


> It is only the edge that is angle just like how the Viablue has an angle edge so the jack actually fits perfectly flush with an amp and I am sure when someone uses such a large cable with this plug/amp it will not be for portable use so the cable/plug won't cause as much stress on the socket, anyone wishing to use large cable have been doing so with other jacks with no problems and this one is no different.
> People have been drilling jacks to make larger cables fit so it is good to have this option.


 

 This is what he's talking about:
   





   
  Yes, that Neutrik on the right is plugged in properly.  The other plug is the Switchcraft 35HD.  He brings up a good point.


----------



## majnu

Looks Baddass, congrats mate 
   
  Care to list all the parts you used? I've had some family issues so I've had to put mine on hold unfortunately. 
  
  Quote: 





roskal said:


> Heres the new pic of it fully finished


----------



## RoskaL

Sorry to hear that, in they came out really well and sound amazing! 

I Used the hicon plugs you sent a link to, and mogami Starquad cable with Maplin input jack with quad eutectic solder

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesMcProgger

the Switchcraft 35HD is a tough plug, and easy to work with, but it doesnt fit any of my ipod/zune cases, that is why I bought Rean/neutriks the last time


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





qusp said:


> the vishay melf are only a few dollars each and available at newark/farnell (farnell/element14 here offer free express shipping on any size order), the vsmp about 7 each and the tsmp just under 10 dollars each (for the 0.05% absolute value accurate version, 12 for the 0.02%). yeah the shipping from texas components isnt cheap, but i usually wait till i need a few things. would be better being in the us. i think charcroft in the EU are a reseller, but they add a premium. they are expensive resistors no question, but the key is just to use them in vital signal path positions, not stuff a whole board with them. in balanced applications it can work out pretty reasonable, as they come standard with a high degree of matching, rather than you having to buy more than you need and spend the time measuring them to find some well matched pairs or quads.


 
  Thanks mate! I did find one version of the +/- 0.1% Vishay MELF I can use on the local Farnell website, also found some alternative Panasonic ERA series that I can use as well. I am just going to order a few of both and see which one will fit into the tiny housing best when they arrived.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> the Switchcraft 35HD is a tough plug, and easy to work with, but it doesnt fit any of my ipod/zune cases, that is why I bought Rean/neutriks the last time


 

 That's why I made the HP plug hole in my Samsung Galaxy S's case bigger.  XD
  Big enough for a 35HD or Grado plug.


----------



## Danthrax

Where can I get the small ViaBlue plugs?


----------



## Br777

http://www.av-outlet.com/index.html?target=dept_470.html&lang=en-us


----------



## cyberspyder

I've never found the weight of the Switchcrafts to be an issue. What I do have an issue with is that sometimes the recess some 3.5mm jacks may be too small and hence preventing the Switchcraft from mating fully.

Brendan


----------



## Br777

we're back baby!


----------



## cyberspyder

jamesmcprogger said:


> the Switchcraft 35HD is a tough plug, and easy to work with, but it doesnt fit any of my ipod/zune cases, that is why I bought Rean/neutriks the last time




I liked them so much I enlarged the hole of my iPhone case to fit them LOL.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





br777 said:


> we're back baby!


 

 God bless you mods. Once and only once


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





br777 said:


> we're back baby!


 


  lol


----------



## Br777

my CLAS should be on its way soon
  first of all *WOOOOT*!
  second of all.. time to make some cables!
   
  questions:
   
  is the ipod to usb used with the clas a standard sync/charge cable? can i use any sync charge cable or does it have to be wires specifically for the clas?
  
  making an ipod to usb cable...
  anyone know the pin config for this? i need the specs for both the ipod and usb ends.
  if i use my typical silicone wire with cotton insluation will it be insulated properly or does this require coax? if so.. 75ohm? the cable will be at least 2 feet.
  where can one buy usb connector ends?
   
  thanks ya'll


----------



## SpudHarris

It's the standard USB pin out. I'm off to work now so don't have time to search the info out but both qusp and myself posted the info a few pages back. If you don't find it? I'll look it up a little later for you.
   
  Don't forget to post some pics...


----------



## Br777

i used the search function but couldnt find the info.. ill try again.
   
  what about the ipod side?  which pins to use, and whatnot? its not the same as an LOD i presume
   
  thanks


----------



## Sorensiim

USB in the making, I just ordered some 3:1 Heat shrink off ebay... I'll need it.


----------



## SpudHarris

Courtesy of Qusp....


----------



## scootermafia

I can confirm this.  Some part of me thought that these cables have resistors in them or something, but nope, they're just a regular 4 wire USB cable, except with the 4 lines of the USB going to those 4 pins on the LOD.  The information on pinouts.ru regarding resistors is in response to people trying to build their own USB chargers, on the USB end of things when charging there has to be set voltages in place, mediated by various resistor values - but the cable (upon shredding an official Apple cable) has no such fanciness inside it.  It is helpful since 23, 25, and 27 are right next to each other to slip a piece of teflon tube over the pins you aren't working on (or even shrink some tiny 1/16" shrink onto those ones, for safekeeping.  
   
  Edit: also, this is a standard sync & charge cable.  I can confirm that with this layout you can update an iphone, or build yourself the world's most exotic iPod charging cable.
   
  It would be really nice if some manufacturer could come out with an LOD plug that only had pins 3, 4, 11, 15, 16, 23, 25, 27 in them...and the rest ripped out.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> USB in the making, I just ordered some 3:1 Heat shrink off ebay... I'll need it.


 

 Very nice cable, congrats!


----------



## cabart

My Silver Teflon speaker wires, tubes filled with damping and shielding material. Approximately 10lbs apiece. Nine volt battery is for scale.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





cabart said:


> My Silver Teflon speaker wires, tubes filled with damping and shielding material. Approximately 10lbs apiece. Nine volt battery is for scale.


 

 MAN that is some fat and thick wires!
   
  What do you use those speaker cables for? Connections in an auditorium or something?


----------



## ClieOS

iM716 with the Panasonic ERA 0.1% metal film, 47ohm and MEElec M2 cable. For unknown reason there is an 1 ohm difference between left and right on the mini plug and measurement seems to indicate it is caused by the cable. I can't hear any imbalance anyway so all is okay.
   





   




  Recabled iiM716 and RE0, I am falling back in love with these IEM again.


----------



## SpudHarris

Hi ClieOS, are those cables good then? How many wires inside?
   
  Just got a PB2 and thinking of balancing my W4's


----------



## JamesMcProgger

well I needed some old post with comparation of several plugs, never seen post from a banned member deleted before though.
   
  Thanks for the explanation Elliot.
   
  so, Anyone knows what diameter of cable does the small viablue plugs take?


----------



## elliot42

cifani090 said:


> Thank you for explaining that to Mr. McProgger




Now let's get back to looking at pretty cables


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I only have these two ugly ones:
   
  RCA to Male 3.5mm, for the Zune dock to the Gilmore Lite and RCA to female 3.5mm to use in iPoo LOD to Gilmore Lite.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

** excuse the double post **
   
*edit: Im actually ashamed of those, plz dont look.*


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> well I needed some old post with comparation of several plugs, never seen post from a banned member deleted before though.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation Elliot.
> 
> so, Anyone knows what diameter of cable does the small viablue plugs take?


 


   
  it should say here
http://www.av-outlet.com/index.html?target=dept_470.html&lang=en-us
  if not, call them, they are very helpful


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Hi ClieOS, are those cables good then? How many wires inside?
> 
> Just got a PB2 and thinking of balancing my W4's


 
   
  The cable is good but not for balancing (3 wires).


----------



## cogsand gears

Out of interest who was parrots argument with about non MOT status?


----------



## Br777

^ no offense, but its really best to just leave this alone and move on.


----------



## i_djoel2000

hello..
   
  anybody knows where to get angled usb plug? i saw in one of parrots's post *if i'm not mistaken* he's using angled usb plug to make LOD-usb cable


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> In case you don't know, Parrots has been banned. He's one of the good guys!! Hope we'll see him back soon!!


 


  This "KICKBAN EVERYONE" policy is really getting ridiculous and is the reason for my current signature... I only come here for the F/S section and this thread...


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> hello..
> 
> anybody knows where to get angled usb plug? i saw in one of parrots's post *if i'm not mistaken* he's using angled usb plug to make LOD-usb cable


 

 He made me a realy nice one (didn't charge me for it by the way!!) I think he cuts down normal ones with a dremil then side wires them details them with epoxy, real pretty. The only other way is to buy a left/right handed USB extension as I did and wire the ipod dock connector.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> He made me a realy nice one (didn't charge me for it by the way!!) I think he cuts down normal ones with a dremil then side wires them details them with epoxy, real pretty. The only other way is to buy a left/right handed USB extension as I did and wire the ipod dock connector.


 


  thanks for the reply, spud.. i might try your suggestion
   
  another question though, i just found out ridax hasn't been selling ipod LOD for some times..where else i can obtain them with cheap shipping fee? ridax was really the best place since they only charged like 3/5 dollars per shipping


----------



## SpudHarris

I got some a couple of months back.... Apple must have stopped them selling them.
   
  Which are you after? I may be able to sort you out.... PM me a picture of the one you want, think I've got 3-4 types here.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> I got some a couple of months back.... Apple must have stopped them selling them.
> 
> Which are you after? I may be able to sort you out.... PM me a picture of the one you want, think I've got 3-4 types here.


 

 apple sold those stuffs? i don't think so, maybe i have misinterpreted myself but this is what i was looking for:

   
  ridax don't sell them anymore and i can't find any other sources that offer a reliable shipping fee. spudharris, check your PM


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





br777 said:


> ^ no offense, but its really best to just leave this alone and move on.


 

 x2, were going to get this thread locked again if you guys keep talking...


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> apple sold those stuffs? i don't think so, maybe i have misinterpreted myself but this is what i was looking for:
> 
> 
> ridax don't sell them anymore and i can't find any other sources that offer a reliable shipping fee. spudharris, check your PM


 

 You mis-read my post. I said Apple must have stopped them (Ridax) selling them....


----------



## inadvertentgear

Parrots also made me a very nice silver cable and sent it to USA and did not charge me anything.


----------



## .Sup

He was a really nice guy, I hope he gets unbanned.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Anyone knows an alternative for the cardas sennheiser plug?, anyone know if these would work? http://www.plastics1.com/CCS/Catalog.php?Cat=70


----------



## Br777

^no idea but very interesting site you found there.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Anyone knows an alternative for the cardas sennheiser plug?, anyone know if these would work? http://www.plastics1.com/CCS/Catalog.php?Cat=70


 

 Those are for molding onto cables.
   
  se


----------



## Danthrax

So let me get this straight parrots was banned because one guy accused him of being a MOT (which should mean you run a business/ebay store that sells audio equipment). But what I saw was that parrots bought plugs in bulk because he uses them and wanted the discount of bulk shopping and then gets banned because of it? Seems kind of ridiculous that a. he got banned because of accusations from another user who may or may not dislike him and b. he was banned instead of having his status changed to a MOT (because the rules for what constitutes a MOT appear to be fairly ambiguous).


----------



## elliot42

danthrax said:


> So let me get this straight parrots was banned because one guy accused him of being a MOT (which should mean you run a business/ebay store that sells audio equipment). But what I saw was that parrots bought plugs in bulk because he uses them and wanted the discount of bulk shopping and then gets banned because of it? Seems kind of ridiculous that a. he got banned because of accusations from another user who may or may not dislike him and b. he was banned instead of having his status changed to a MOT (because the rules for what constitutes a MOT appear to be fairly ambiguous).




As said by others, it's probably a better idea to move any discussion regarding Parrots, the ban, etc. elsewhere (another thread or to PMs, generally Mods/Admins won't discuss bans though) and keep this thread on topic. And not locked .


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Anyone knows an alternative for the cardas sennheiser plug?, anyone know if these would work? http://www.plastics1.com/CCS/Catalog.php?Cat=70


 


  I hate soldering those little Cardas HSPC buggers and I really hate the price of them. But they seem to be the only game in town for DIY Sennheiser cables. Otherwise you have to source a used Senn cable and break out the Dremel... Which _will_ end up looking like crap.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Anyone knows an alternative for the cardas sennheiser plug?, anyone know if these would work? http://www.plastics1.com/CCS/Catalog.php?Cat=70


 

 I'd say this is one of a damn find! C'mon guys DIY recessed socets? Westone-like angle plugs and wires! WOW!
  Does anyone have a pricing list or MOQ?


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Anyone knows an alternative for the cardas sennheiser plug?, anyone know if these would work? http://www.plastics1.com/CCS/Catalog.php?Cat=70


 


  this one looks exactly the same to me as the Sennheiser plug: http://www.plastics1.com/CCS/Item.php?item=321


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





.sup said:


> this one looks exactly the same to me as the Sennheiser plug: http://www.plastics1.com/CCS/Item.php?item=321


 


  It sure does. And it looks exactly as DIY-unfriendly as the Senn plug.


----------



## Anthony1

Well its a shame "someone" is missing from this thread/forum as he was a great guy and also very friendly and always willing to help.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





.sup said:


> this one looks exactly the same to me as the Sennheiser plug: http://www.plastics1.com/CCS/Item.php?item=321


 


  it does, but I cant see where to solder unless you rip of the plastic.
   
  still, the senn plug isnt so hard to build, maybe some MOT could create one, Steve Eddy?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *JamesMcProgger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it does, but I cant see where to solder unless you rip of the plastic.
> 
> still, the senn plug isnt so hard to build, maybe some MOT could create one, Steve Eddy?


 

 That's because what they're showing you is what they mold over on a cable. It's not intended to be a stand-alone part. They take a cable, solder or crimp it to the pins, fit it in their mold and then mold over the whole assembly.
   
  What Cardas did was have a different mold made in order to produce a part that could be sold as stand-alone.
   
  Quote: 





> still, the senn plug isnt so hard to build, maybe some MOT could create one, Steve Eddy?


 
   
  Sure. You want to pony up a few grand to have a mold made? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Actually I did draw up a design for a Sennheiser plug that would be made of all machined parts and be much easier to use from a DIY standpoint. Perhaps I'll dust off those drawings some day. Or just put them out in the public in case so someone else could run with it if they want. 
   
  se


----------



## Rhashime (Mar 6, 2018)

-


----------



## Lurkumaural

^ didn't see that one before.  it's a very nice idea and execution.


----------



## tranhieu

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Sure. You want to pony up a few grand to have a mold made?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 and that's gonna be awesome!


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> That's because what they're showing you is what they mold over on a cable. It's not intended to be a stand-alone part. They take a cable, solder or crimp it to the pins, fit it in their mold and then mold over the whole assembly.
> 
> What Cardas did was have a different mold made in order to produce a part that could be sold as stand-alone.
> 
> ...


 

 actually if we had access to the pins, you could easily use somewhere like shapeways or emachineshop to get short run parts, or a mold made. in fact they could probably supply the pins too. its an exciting time for all of this stuff, online short run fab and 3D printing shops are springing up around the place and theres a number of forums including their own that are quite useful with burgeoning new communities.


----------



## 65535

I just worked on a cable using the Cardas HPSC connectors and Canare L4E6S and in the end the cable was heavy, badly microphonic cord, the nylon sleeving was nice (not techflex), but that was about it. I didn't even bother putting a 1/4" on it.
   
  On edit I put a pre used Canare connector on it I had, it sounds just fine, don't know if I would say it's better than the stock cable, by all means it's got better insulation between conductors and it's much heavier duty, if it's better I'm not sure I can say.


----------



## Nightslayer

65535 said:


> I just worked on a cable using the Cardas HPSC connectors and Canare L4E6S and in the end the cable was heavy, badly microphonic cord, the nylon sleeving was nice (not techflex), but that was about it. I didn't even bother putting a 1/4" on it.
> 
> On edit I put a pre used Canare connector on it I had, it sounds just fine, don't know if I would say it's better than the stock cable, by all means it's got better insulation between conductors and it's much heavier duty, if it's better I'm not sure I can say.




Remove the rubber, remove the sheath (I assume it's a headphone cable since you mentioned microphonics, it hence does not need the shielding) and resleeve with nylon. It will be a lot lighter, a lot more pliable and a lot nicer in general to use. 

EDIT: It'd end up looking like what my profilepic looks like. I used a shoelace for the bottom and transparent heatshrink for the top.


----------



## qusp

what makes you think headphone cables dont need shielding? in some cases i agree with you, but as an across the board statement i dont agree


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





qusp said:


> what makes you think headphone cables dont need shielding? in some cases i agree with you, but as an across the board statement i dont agree


 
   
  When would a headphone cable need shielding?
   
  se


----------



## qusp

oh i dunno, when you live or work in an area that has lots of out of band airborne noise with sidebands that encroach on the audio band, your headphones are sensitive/low impedance and you have a long headphone cable. perhaps also if your gear is sensitive to spurious oscillations ie its a wideband amp that could be sent into oscillation by noise pickup. the same reason you would use a shield on any cable


----------



## qusp

I rarely use them myself as i dont believe its very useful the vast majority of the time, none of my personal cables have any due to impacting on weight, capacitance, expense etc, but i wouldnt rule it out across the board. i use all balanced gear so i feel at least for me it creates more problems than it solves and there is no mechanism to ground at both ends


----------



## qusp

perhaps i'm being too politically correct lol


----------



## Steve Eddy

Don't know what the point of shielding the cable is when you've got two fully exposed loop antennas at the ends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





qusp said:


> perhaps i'm being too politically correct lol


 

 Or simply worrying too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## wakibaki

Quote: 





qusp said:


> lots of out of band airborne noise with sidebands that encroach on the audio band


 

 Come on qusp, this is only fit for pseuds corner.
   
  w


----------



## mahnameisjaime1

hey im new to this, this website and making new cables. Im going to use a blue Canare L-4E6S Quad Mic cable with some black 3/8 techflex and was wondering if adding some blue el wire will mess with the sound. Ive done some research and cant find a clear answer, im not sure if the el wire will give off interfearance... what do you guys think?


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Or simply worrying too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  me? no, like i said i dont use them myself, not even on interconnects and ive been pretty vocal about pin 1 and the lack of a need for it on normal line level interconnects (I prefer to use the shield pin at both ends or not at all for shield if available but otherwise omit ground altogether), but i have taken a liking to the newish carbon fibre sleeving by techflex, mainly because its light, thin and looks cool, but the shielding properties dont go astray i guess. nah i just dont like categorical statements, I only offer it as a custom option, you wont ever see it on any of my stuff and only offer it to other people that worry too much

  
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Don't know what the point of shielding the cable is when you've got two fully exposed loop antennas at the ends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  touche, honestly, i was mainly just making stuff up to quip about ha


  Quote: 





wakibaki said:


> Come on qusp, this is only fit for pseuds corner.
> 
> w


 


  see above =)


----------



## Nightslayer

mahnameisjaime1 said:


> hey im new to this, this website and making new cables. Im going to use a blue Canare L-4E6S Quad Mic cable with some black 3/8 techflex and was wondering if adding some blue el wire will mess with the sound. Ive done some research and cant find a clear answer, im not sure if the el wire will give off interfearance... what do you guys think?




See my above advice on making headphone cables with the L-4E6S, if you're making an interconnect then disregard it. Adding wire shouldn't do anything to the sound, no. Others might tell you different but its not like you're detracting from the original conductors, if anything you're adding to the surface area of the wire conducting the signal so no, I don't think it should affect anything.


----------



## tooch

Thanks guys 
   
  I'm not totally happy with how the heatshrink came out, but I'm pretty fussy about these things sometimes!
   
  Unfortunately I didn't take any pictures of the process, it was such a fiddly affair that I didn't want to put it down to take photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  It's fairly simple, after I soldered the wires to the mini socket, I heatshrinked over the socket to protect the connections. I then put it between the two halves of the sennheiser clamp, and heatshrinked the whole thing to keep it together. Then it was just a matter of finding some longer screws to put it all together.
  
  Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> ^ didn't see that one before.  it's a very nice idea and execution.


 


   


  Quote: 





rhashime said:


> That is super clean; what don't you like about it. Do you happen to have any pictures of the building process?


----------



## 65535

For anyone wondering what the cable looks like here it is.


----------



## mahnameisjaime1

Quote: 





nightslayer said:


> See my above advice on making headphone cables with the L-4E6S, if you're making an interconnect then disregard it. Adding wire shouldn't do anything to the sound, no. Others might tell you different but its not like you're detracting from the original conductors, if anything you're adding to the surface area of the wire conducting the signal so no, I don't think it should affect anything.


 

 but im not just adding regular wire, im adding this: 
  and im not sure if it will give off interferance, maybe you just explained it and i didnt understand...


----------



## 65535

I would stay away from that like the plague, it makes terrible high frequency sounds, can't imagine what it would do to your cable in terms of interference. I would say it's terrible ideal.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





qusp said:


> actually if we had access to the pins, you could easily use somewhere like shapeways or emachineshop to get short run parts, or a mold made. in fact they could probably supply the pins too. its an exciting time for all of this stuff, online short run fab and 3D printing shops are springing up around the place and theres a number of forums including their own that are quite useful with burgeoning new communities.


 

 That's badass.


----------



## mahnameisjaime1

Quote: 





65535 said:


> I would stay away from that like the plague, it makes terrible high frequency sounds, can't imagine what it would do to your cable in terms of interference. I would say it's terrible ideal.


 
  yeah i heard that it does, i just thought it would be cool looking but, i think im gonna try it, just tape it next to the cord and see if it does anything if it does then ill use it to light up my desk, but this is what i was going to do,i might just remove it from the inside of the headphones, or remove it entirely, im not sure yet as i do not have the supplies yet


----------



## JamesMcProgger

**** me sideways, it glows


----------



## mahnameisjaime1

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> **** me sideways, it glows


 


  ha yeah hopefully it works =/


----------



## Nightslayer

Would suggest stripping the Canare and sleeving it with nylon, Techflex makes it less pliable and more microphonic. You have a cool idea, run with it and see how it goes.  Don't think it should pose that much difficulty removing the wire if it proves to be detrimental.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





mahnameisjaime1 said:


> yeah i heard that it does, i just thought it would be cool looking but, i think im gonna try it, just tape it next to the cord and see if it does anything if it does then ill use it to light up my desk, but this is what i was going to do,i might just remove it from the inside of the headphones, or remove it entirely, im not sure yet as i do not have the supplies yet


 

 I recently made a cable for a local DJ: 

   
  Using UV-reactive Techflex - This stuff glows a bright yellow under UV lighting (blacklight) and it's available in red, green and blue as well. You might want to try that in stead of adding the EL wire


----------



## Mad Max

What brand of connectors did you use?


----------



## mahnameisjaime1

Quote: 





nightslayer said:


> Would suggest stripping the Canare and sleeving it with nylon, Techflex makes it less pliable and more microphonic. You have a cool idea, run with it and see how it goes.  Don't think it should pose that much difficulty removing the wire if it proves to be detrimental.


 


  stripping it so that im only left with those 4 cables? i'm only using the canare cables because of the color so dont really want to get rid of that...


----------



## mahnameisjaime1

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> I recently made a cable for a local DJ:
> 
> 
> Using UV-reactive Techflex - This stuff glows a bright yellow under UV lighting (blacklight) and it's available in red, green and blue as well. You might want to try that in stead of adding the EL wire


 


  sorry for the double post, and yeah that would be cool but i'm getting the el wire because sometimes i walk at night and thought that would be cool, plus the el wire glows no matter what so i dont need a uv light when i want to show off my headphones haha


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





mahnameisjaime1 said:


> sorry for the double post, and yeah that would be cool but i'm getting the el wire because sometimes i walk at night and thought that would be cool, plus the el wire glows no matter what so i dont need a uv light when i want to show off my headphones haha


 

 Haha, you may end up being pulled over by cop's if for having some eye catching attention grabbing lights over your head.


----------



## Nightslayer

mahnameisjaime1 said:


> stripping it so that im only left with those 4 cables? i'm only using the canare cables because of the color so dont really want to get rid of that...




Ahh. Then I'd suggest avoiding the techflex, as a headphone cable the L4-E6S is rather heavy and unwieldy as it is.


----------



## mahnameisjaime1

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Haha, you may end up being pulled over by cop's if for having some eye catching attention grabbing lights over your head.


 


  hopefully not though ;D


  Quote: 





nightslayer said:


> Ahh. Then I'd suggest avoiding the techflex, as a headphone cable the L4-E6S is rather heavy and unwieldy as it is.


 


  I remember reading something about a headphone cable that is almost the same as the 6s but thinner, can you or someone tell me what it was and do you think it would be a better cable?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





mahnameisjaime1 said:


> I remember reading something about a headphone cable that is almost the *same as the 6s but thinner*, can you or someone tell me what it was and do you think it would be a better cable?


 


  Mogami w2893 maybe? I know for sure that is thinner, I liked it  because it fits the Neutrik L shaped and Rean straigh plug with no problem, but I think the canare is softer to the touch. not like the mogami isnt soft though.


----------



## Br777

i'm always amazed that silicone sheathed wire, with its amazing flexibility, and super high strand availability isnt used more.
  Personally i have never found a reason NOT to use it. 
   
  i guess maybe b/c its not always so readily available or its not always the right size, or people dont want to sheathe it in cotton or nylon .. maybe its just too much work..  i think its worth it.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





br777 said:


> i'm always amazed that silicone sheathed wire, with its amazing flexibility, and super high strand availability isnt used more.
> Personally i have never found a reason NOT to use it.
> 
> i guess maybe b/c its not always so readily available or its not always the right size, or people dont want to sheathe it in cotton or nylon .. maybe its just too much work..  i think its worth it.


 

 when I remove it, it is onyl because I want to make it thiner or because I want it to look better.
  the canare L4-E6S has a nice soft rubber, and the blue looks great, MY denon HP700 have it.


----------



## mahnameisjaime1

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Mogami w2893 maybe? I know for sure that is thinner, I liked it  because it fits the Neutrik L shaped and Rean straigh plug with no problem, but I think the canare is softer to the touch. not like the mogami isnt soft though.


 

 hmmm, i really liked the blue color of the canare though, if i keep it and put the techflex over it, will it be really heavy? i would really like to keep the canare but i also want to use the headphones as something to walk around with so would it be a problem?


----------



## 65535

Quote: 





mahnameisjaime1 said:


> hmmm, i really liked the blue color of the canare though, if i keep it and put the techflex over it, will it be really heavy? i would really like to keep the canare but i also want to use the headphones as something to walk around with so would it be a problem?


 


  Canare L4E6S is terrible for headphone cable, it is far too heavy and thick. You would not want it for a portable cable at all, it's even worse than when sitting down.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Here are some recabling I've done. The white one is mine and the first cable I've ever made. 24 AWG
  The black cables are for a friend who wanted his headphones recabled. 28 AWG
   
  After making my friends' cable I much prefer it to my headphones. I'll be rerecabling. hahahaha.


----------



## .Sup

Techflex will make it microphonic, I advise against it. Mogami mini quad sounds very nice and is not that heavy.


----------



## mahnameisjaime1

Quote: 





65535 said:


> Canare L4E6S is terrible for headphone cable, it is far too heavy and thick. You would not want it for a portable cable at all, it's even worse than when sitting down.


 

 alright then, thanks =]
   

  
  Quote: 





.sup said:


> Techflex will make it microphonic, I advise against it. Mogami mini quad sounds very nice and is not that heavy.


 
  what's microphonic? im new to this so please excuse my ignorance, and yeah i guess i will go with the mogami... can i put techflex over that?


----------



## .Sup

It makes a sound when two cables (after y-split) rub against each other.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





.sup said:


> It makes a sound when two cables (after y-split) rub against each other.


 


  Or just moving the cables in general will make a noise too.


----------



## mahnameisjaime1

Quote: 





.sup said:


> It makes a sound when two cables (after y-split) rub against each other.


 
  Quote: 





defqon said:


> Or just moving the cables in general will make a noise too.


 

 oh, i see.... will heat shrink cause this?


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





mahnameisjaime1 said:


> oh, i see.... will heat shrink cause this?


 


   
  heatshrink is often even worse - i personally use cotton "tubing" or rope that you can pull the middle out of.  I almost never use heatshrink unless its absolutely necessary, or if its only going to be internal, like to help keep too solder joints from ever touching.
   
  to me this is the best way to make cables..   light, flexible, soft, and no microphonics at all
   
  and to me this style of cable also looks the best.. but again.. just my opinions


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





br777 said:


>


 

 Cool! You have him trained well.
   
  Does he bite? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## mahnameisjaime1

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Cool! You have him trained well.
> 
> Does he bite?
> 
> ...


 
  -_-;; well anyways, i think im going to experiment when i get all the parts and see what i like best


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Pingupenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 

 Looks like the practice recable I did to an old set of Sonys a long time ago.


----------



## Pingupenguins

@Mad Max: hahaha wow. nice job. Is the cable twisted all the way up?


----------



## Mad Max

Two twisted pairs twisted together.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Hmm thats a different approach. Never seen that before. well very nice. I'm thinking about recabling some philips shs5200. anyone think its worth it?


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





mad max said:


> What brand of connectors did you use?


 


  Neutrik for the (blurred) Mini-xlr, off-brand ebay-tastic 3.5mm as it was the only one I could find with the thread for the 6.3mm adapter.​
   


  Quote: 





mahnameisjaime1 said:


> hmmm, i really liked the blue color of the canare though, if i keep it and put the techflex over it, will it be really heavy? i would really like to keep the canare but i also want to use the headphones as something to walk around with so would it be a problem?


 
  Mogami 2893 is very flexible - I used it for a 6 feet 3.5mm to 2.5mm cable I made last night:


  It's available in black, blue, red, green and yellow from Redco Audio.
   
  Another cable from last night:

  Mogami 2534 w. black "Clean cut" Techflex, a much tighter braid than regular Techflex. Softer and more flexible too. Neutrik 1/4" to Cardas HSPC plugs.
   
  And I finally finished that USB to Mini-usb cable:

  Orange Mogami 2534 w. black 1/4" Techflex, ebay plugs and 3:1 heatshrink. Mini-usb plugs are _hell_ to solder.


----------



## Sorensiim

Does anybody know where to get Calrad connectors in the EU? I can only seem to find US retailers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm looking for this connector: http://www.ace4parts.com/Products/RIGHT-ANGLE-35MM-4-CONDUCTOR-METAL-PLUG__30-257.aspx
   
  A 4-conductor angled 3.5mm jack. Any other suggestions?


----------



## .Sup

Heatshrink is indeed even worse. Bare wire is better or cotton or nylon.


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Does anybody know where to get Calrad connectors in the EU? I can only seem to find US retailers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I wish I had a suggestion for you.  That plug is so hot.


----------



## Br777

^  the only other place that i know of that sells that connector is markertek.com.  In case you arent aware, this connector is Monsterous in size... i own some.. here is a photo I took that shows you how big it really is.. its even dwarfing the viablue... its also substantially heavier than all the others pictured here.  built like a tank though.
   
  btw, this thread and others have posted searches for right angle 4 conductor mini plugs, and no one has come up with anything except some uber cheapo plastic style connectors... other than that, they dont seem to exist.  even straight ones are hard to come by.. the one second from the right, also from markertek, is the most commonly used.. Every "pro" cable i have seen that used a 4 conductor used that plug.
   
  the only way someone might get a right angled 4 conductor to work would be to find a plug end that could be crammed into a neutrik or something like that.  If i had more disposable income i would experiment with this myself...  There would be a pretty large market for this type of connector, especially once the JH3A is finally released


----------



## Hevan

Do cables like these increase the sound quality?
   
  Great work btw guys


----------



## Mad Max

Hardly.  It's all for looks.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Hardly.  It's all for looks.


 

 People's opinions can differ, silver and copper are different, and so is cryoding as well.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





hevan said:


> Do cables like these increase the sound quality?
> 
> Great work btw guys


 

http://www.chimeralabs.com/diy_braid.html
   
  Summary: Increased bass response. Not increased bass, but its response.
   
  It's mostly, for me, done to add durability and looks. Then connectors are the biggest part of a good cable.


----------



## 65535

Quote: 





hevan said:


> Do cables like these increase the sound quality?
> 
> Great work btw guys


 


  Depends on the cable, I made a few custom ones for a somewhat odd setup I have that consist of 6 1/4" balanced line outs. I need 4 of those outputs to be used, two controllable for my desktop speakers, and a fixed line level for my headphone amp. I was using 1/4" to RCA adapters which shorted the negative signal to ground and found I was getting some amount of cross talk between outputs due to grounding the negative signal, so all the cables I made instead of using pre-made cables have the negative signal separated from the path. I also needed short 1/4" - RCA for my headphone amp, so I made some; as well as a 1/4" mono - 1/8" stereo for my speakers. You know what they sound great, because I only spent the cost of connectors and cable on them. 
   
  For me I believe it's hype from good cables to boutique cables, and that there is no benefit especially considering the price, sure they look nice and they are generally quite well made they offer little.
   
  Maybe I'm wrong and my senses just aren't good enough to know better, but I can't possibly justify spending much more than I have on audio gear, I am quite happy with the quality of what I have, it doesn't get much better.


----------



## mahnameisjaime1

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Neutrik for the (blurred) Mini-xlr, off-brand ebay-tastic 3.5mm as it was the only one I could find with the thread for the 6.3mm adapter.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  hmm alright thanks i think ill use that cable then =]
  
  Quote: 





.sup said:


> Heatshrink is indeed even worse. Bare wire is better or cotton or nylon.


 
  i think i'll just expirement =]


----------



## Raguvian

Here's my ugly 3.5mm straight to 3.5mm angled cable:


----------



## Nightslayer

raguvian said:


> Here's my ugly 3.5mm straight to 3.5mm angled cable:




A suggestion: use a thinner gauge of wire or use a different type of wire altogether, the one you're using looks extremely stiff. And not too good for a headphone cable in general.


----------



## Pingupenguins

^ maybe a looser braid too. I went from quarter inch braid size to three quarters and it loosened up my cable so much.


----------



## Sorensiim

My latest:
   

   
  Neon green Techflex on Mogami 2534 w. Neutrik/Rean 3.5mm plug.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> My latest:
> 
> 
> 
> Neon green Techflex on Mogami 2534 w. Neutrik/Rean 3.5mm plug.


 

 Awesome! Like the green-black mix


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *piotrus-g* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Awesome! Like the green-black mix


 
  Thanks!
   
  It's for a set of AKG K140 that the owner is modding right now. Can't wait to see a picture of the end result!


----------



## cyberspyder

Balanced HD650 cable with a Matrix Quattro adapter. All Neutrik with cryo-treated Cardas connectors (RIP Lee ).







Brendan


----------



## FallenAngel

Looks awesome!  Very clean.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Balanced HD650 cable with a Matrix Quattro adapter. All Neutrik with cryo-treated Cardas connectors (RIP Lee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 looks beautiful and neat.
   
  wish I could make a similar one for my HD25! and I am gonna try soon.


----------



## SpudHarris

For my CLAS to feed ibasso DB2...


----------



## Mad Max

That looks cool!  =]


----------



## blackmoly

k240df converted to dual entry using denko cable
   

   
  My Interconnects/lods and other cable connectors using mundorf silver gold, xlo pro, kimber, denko, klotz as cables


----------



## tranhieu

Quote: 





blackmoly said:


> My Interconnects/lods and other cable connectors using mundorf silver gold, xlo pro, kimber, denko, klotz as cables


 


 Nice! which brand you think sounds the best to you? I tried some mundorf before but the result was not that great to justify its cost.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





blackmoly said:


> My Interconnects/lods and other cable connectors using mundorf silver gold, xlo pro, kimber, denko, klotz as cables


 


  No offense or anything but what's the point of so many IC's? Do you use all of them? Or DIY and $$$?


----------



## SpudHarris

Mini RCA to RCA in use


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





defqon said:


> No offense or anything but what's the point of so many IC's? Do you use all of them? Or DIY and $$$?


 

 It is fun to make them


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





tranhieu said:


> Nice! which brand you think sounds the best to you? I tried some mundorf before but the result was not that great to justify its cost.


 

 I've got Mundorf as well.  I think it sucks.  Warm, fudged-over sound.  I prefer cheap Mogami over it.
  I've liked UPOCC silver and Nucleotide (most especially nucleotide), but that solid core silver is way too stiff and delicate for portable interconnects.  Same goes for Mundorf.
   
   
  SpudHarris, don't go hurting your back with that rig now.  =p


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





mad max said:


> SpudHarris, don't go hurting your back with that rig now.  =p


 

 Haha, bring on the big brick haters!! I'm a big lad so not much chance of putting my back out. Now hurting my feelings? that's another thing all together....
   
  It's more a transportable rig than anything, top notch quality on vacations and anywhere in the house/garden. I have been out with it in my bag but If I had to leave the house in a hurry I'd pick up my Imod>P4>Westone 4


----------



## Mad Max

They don't really hate, they're just jealous.  *;p*


----------



## zammykoo

new lod for my e9


----------



## Pingupenguins

Nice LOD. That braid looks tight though.  I tried a tight braid on my headphones and didn't like the sound at all. I'm rerecabling them with a 3/4in braid. Interesting choice in wire too. never seen that tried.


----------



## Br777

does anyone know where to get connectors that fit into Unique Melodie's Recessed shell ports?
resources in general for those type of connectors - even if they are for other brands such as JH woudl be great too.

thanks


----------



## JamesMcProgger

^ this seller has shure's and TF10's plugs, not sure if they work. Ive got the TF10 plug from him and.
   
  Some RCA cables I needed to make, for my turntable-amp-receiver.
   
 
   

   
  The small one is canare in nylon multyfilament, th eothers are ATH microphone cable, it was too tick to fit the sleeves I have and the joing in the plug was too small for the cable + sleeve. but still looks nice, I think. but more than nice, theese are useful.


----------



## .Sup

Love it James! What heashrink do you use? It seems higher quality of that I use.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Thanks!
  I got it from Markertek and it is 1/2 inches diameter 2:1


----------



## Br777

spent all night fixing some cables, and making this guy - its a mini xlr to 1/4" for the end of my LCD-2 cable. I scavanged the 1/4" plug from the stock LCD-2 cable instead of spending $15 w/ ship on a Viablue.
This now my 4th cable/DIY project ever - not too shabby if i do say so 



that said, I've gotta say i think i picked one of the most challenging ways to make a cable.. sleeving the wires, dealing with the cotton that frays, and bunches up and generally does not like to cooperate... good grief, i hope i'm done for a while 

with this cable, I am now prepared for my Stacker II that should come in a few days! SO EXCITED!

I'm also thrilled b/c i just cancelled my JH3A order, which means i have money to spend!!! I ordered a CLAS tonight, and will be ordering some UM miracles very shortly. YIPEE!!!


----------



## Br777

regarding the UM recessed connectors i asked about:

Stephen at UM is fantastic at replying quickly and giving me great answers.. feeling real confident about ordering the Miracles.

he told me they custom make the recesses plugs for UM's and that the way they make them makes it impossible for them to have a complete connector without it having wire already attached to it, so i doubt I'll be finding any connectors that would fit unless i make my own.. no thanks..


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





br777 said:


> spent all night fixing some cables, and making this guy - its a mini xlr to 1/4" for the end of my LCD-2 cable. I scavanged the 1/4" plug from the stock LCD-2 cable instead of spending $15 w/ ship on a Viablue.
> This now my 4th cable/DIY project ever - not too shabby if i do say so





>





> that said, I've gotta say i think i picked one of the most challenging ways to make a cable.. sleeving the wires, dealing with the cotton that frays, and bunches up and generally does not like to cooperate... good grief, i hope i'm done for a while
> with this cable, I am now prepared for my Stacker II that should come in a few days! SO EXCITED!
> I'm also thrilled b/c i just cancelled my JH3A order, which means i have money to spend!!! I ordered a CLAS tonight, and will be ordering some UM miracles very shortly. YIPEE!!!


 

 Great cable again and fun of course!!!
   
  Congrats on the CLAS and UM's to come. Good times ahead


----------



## cogsand gears

The TF10 plugs from this seller definitely do work. 

  
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> ^ this seller has shure's and TF10's plugs, not sure if they work. Ive got the TF10 plug from him and.
> 
> Some RCA cables I needed to make, for my turntable-amp-receiver.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Eddy

br777 said:


> that said, I've gotta say i think i picked one of the most challenging ways to make a cable..




Well you certainly have my respect. How'd you manage to get four leads inside that Rean?

se


----------



## Br777

steve eddy said:


> br777 said:
> 
> 
> > that said, I've gotta say i think i picked one of the most challenging ways to make a cable..
> ...




well thanks - ya know i've been thinking about starting a cable company.. i was thinking R-Audio...   HA! absolutely kidding there.. I never want to make another cable as long as i live!.. ok also a joke, but I'll certainly be happy to just sit back and enjoy the music for a while.

26awg wire along with trimming just a bit of the rubber around the hole. after that it they slipped right through.


----------



## blackmoly

Quote: 





tranhieu said:


> Nice! which brand you think sounds the best to you? I tried some mundorf before but the result was not that great to justify its cost.


 


  my favorite would be the kimber 8tc, it has better highs extension than the xlo pro/ denko but not as extended as the mundorfs. It's good to have ICs of different materials for IC rolling. I used a mundorf gold/ silver @ around 23 awg..600php (15usd) per meter here in the philippines =) It doesnt sound bad at all, in fact it runs out of stock sometimes due to demand here in our local headfi community. I have assembled an lcd2 cable using 8 strands of mundorfs (balanced)

  
  Quote: 





defqon said:


> No offense or anything but what's the point of so many IC's? Do you use all of them? Or DIY and $$$?


 


  no problem bro=)
  IC's do make a difference in sound and gives you the choice to mix and match dap-ic-amp combo, I use copper (xlo pro) on my dzero, mundorfs on my x02 and kimber on my protector. I have an fs on our little local heafi forum (headphiles.org)
   


  Quote: 





mad max said:


> I've got Mundorf as well.  I think it sucks.  Warm, fudged-over sound.  I prefer cheap Mogami over it.
> I've liked UPOCC silver and Nucleotide (most especially nucleotide), but that solid core silver is way too stiff and delicate for portable interconnects.  Same goes for Mundorf.
> 
> 
> SpudHarris, don't go hurting your back with that rig now.  =p


 

 you can use thinner gauge mundorfs for more flexibility, i did try to use a 4 wire gauge 18 ic and it was very stiff...lol


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





blackmoly said:


> you can use thinner gauge mundorfs for more flexibility, i did try to use a 4 wire gauge 18 ic and it was very stiff...lol


 

  I doubt it will change my opinion of it.  I have 24awg wire.  I love Nucleotide most anyway, now if only it was cheaper...  =p


----------



## piotrus-g

br777 said:


> does anyone know where to get connectors that fit into Unique Melodie's Recessed shell ports?
> resources in general for those type of connectors - even if they are for other brands such as JH woudl be great too.
> thanks




Maybe this one http://www.plastics1.com/CCS/Item.php?item=332


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





br777 said:


> spent all night fixing some cables, and making this guy - its a mini xlr to 1/4" for the end of my LCD-2 cable. I scavanged the 1/4" plug from the stock LCD-2 cable instead of spending $15 w/ ship on a Viablue.
> This now my 4th cable/DIY project ever - not too shabby if i do say so
> 
> that said, I've gotta say i think i picked one of the most challenging ways to make a cable.. sleeving the wires, dealing with the cotton that frays, and bunches up and generally does not like to cooperate... good grief, i hope i'm done for a while
> ...


 


  it looks supernice and fancy. it also looks complicated.
   
  first, i dont know how did you manage to get all that wire inside the coton sleeve, the paperclip trick? and second the braid, how did you manage to o that?
   
  kudos.


----------



## Br777

^yes the paperclip method, the only way i have found, with this particular wire, to get it into the sleeve is by soldering it to a thin unbent paper clip, sanding off any edges that might snag, and then threading it through. its pretty quick once you get the hang of it.

the braid is a big ol pain in the rump. I searched many internet sites on instructions but there are certain things my mind doesnt do well and one of them is follow braiding instructions. What i eventually did is figure out how to do the braid in my own unique way, but this time i finally figured out the instructions, however once i messed up, which was about half way through, and tried to undo my mistake, and continue on, i could no longer follow the instructions b/c i coudnt figure out how to pick up where i left off, so then i had to go back to my unique way of doing it. the good thing is that even if it isnt perfectly even, this wire is so soft and pliable that i found i could finish the wire completely, and then sort of work it back and forth until it all evened out.. though actually its not too hard to keep even.
basically i just sleeve the wires, solder everything on the first connector, in this case it was the 1/4", then just do the braid, then screw the connector together, 
then solder the other end. 

the toughest part is the final connector, b/c its crucial to make sure the cotton extends deep into the connector, and is wrapped or taped or shrinked so it doesnt unravel, so you have to make sure its long enough relative to the wire. i had to tape, untape, retape, shrink wrap, do all kinds of stuff to keep the sleeve from unraveling before i got the connector together. then you have to manage to keep the braid in tact so that it reaches into the connector, while still being able to solder all the wires and move them around where you need them.. sometimes i had to cut bits off the end to even out lengths to keep everything even.. then its back to the fraying game.. its also important not to have any pressure on the sleeving, like from the rubber ends of the connectors, otherwise they pull on the cotton and cause it cotton to unravel or sort of pile up over time.. .. thats why i cut bigger holes in the ends of the rubber parts. 


as i mentioned this is only my 4th diy project, the first was a very short rsa to 1/8"
the second was the LCD-2 recable (a big jump)
third was the LOD, and now this, so i am definitely learning as i go.

if you saw how teeny my work space was you'd gasp.. its kind of silly really, but i'm able to get the job done.

wow, long post, sorry...


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





br777 said:


> spent all night fixing some cables, and making this guy - its a mini xlr to 1/4" for the end of my LCD-2 cable. I scavanged the 1/4" plug from the stock LCD-2 cable instead of spending $15 w/ ship on a Viablue.
> This now my 4th cable/DIY project ever - not too shabby if i do say so
> 
> that said, I've gotta say i think i picked one of the most challenging ways to make a cable.. sleeving the wires, dealing with the cotton that frays, and bunches up and generally does not like to cooperate... good grief, i hope i'm done for a while
> ...


 


  Nice face..umm...I mean cable!


----------



## Steve Eddy

br777 said:


> well thanks - ya know i've been thinking about starting a cable company.. i was thinking R-Audio...   HA!




No no no. R comes AFTER Q. You want to come BEFORE your competition. You know, like AAAAAAAAA Plumbing. Unfortunately P Audio's already taken, so you could be P Cables. 

Yeah, that'd work. 

And to help you get started, I could give you some cotton braid. Some uh... "golden yellow." Yeah, that's the ticket! Golden yellow would be perfect for P Cables! 



> 26awg wire along with trimming just a bit of the rubber around the hole. after that it they slipped right through.




Ah. Were the wires insulated other than the cotton? How'd you deal with the collet?

se


----------



## .Sup

Anyone know where to get a quality LOD extension cable? I only found generic ones on the web.


----------



## Br777

> 26awg wire along with trimming just a bit of the rubber around the hole. after that it they slipped right through.




Ah. Were the wires insulated other than the cotton? How'd you deal with the collet?

se

[/quote]

they were silicone insulated wires.. i have posted links to them before
http://www.ebay.com/itm/26-AWG-Silicone-Insulated-wire-65-strand-GREEN-5-FOOT-/260825951528?_trksid=p3286.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D3223207042514915527

how did i deal with the what now? - ah.. thanks wikipedia.. the collet.. its in there...it didnt cause any issues.. it just did what its supposed to do, i hope  
I usually fill connectors with puddy epoxy just to be safe, but this time it didnt seem necessary.

the 4 wires, even with the cotton around them dont come out to be very thick.. only about 3/16" or 5mm wide, and thats without smushing.


----------



## Br777

.sup said:


> Anyone know where to get a quality LOD extension cable? I only found generic ones on the web.





what is an LOD extension cable.. maybe post a photo?


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





br777 said:


> what is an LOD extension cable.. maybe post a photo?


----------



## cyberspyder

A tip Br777,

Epoxy/hotglue goes a long way when dealing with sleeving. Try gluing it to the wire before clamping.

Brendan


----------



## quane

For my first project I'll keep it simple (I was initially going to go ahead and make a full re-cable but then I realised that I seriously don't need a new cable) and I'll just add a sleeve and new plug on my RX900's so I need some help.
   
  Could anyone suggest where to get Viablu and/or Neutrik 3.5 plugs in UK?
 I also need techflex (the bigger the colour range the better) or something similar which I can use to sleeve my cable and again, I need somewhere to buy it within UK.
  I would really like to avoid shipping from outside UK.
   
  EDIT: Seems that a simple E-bay search solved all my problems


----------



## SpudHarris

Assume you got Neutrik 3.5mm? I've searched high and low for the Viablue jacks and ordered from Null Audio in the end. Man, they take for eveeeeer to ship!!
   
  Don't forget to post a pic or 2...


----------



## quane

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Assume you got Neutrik 3.5mm? I've searched high and low for the Viablue jacks and ordered from Null Audio in the end. Man, they take for eveeeeer to ship!!
> 
> Don't forget to post a pic or 2...


 


  I haven't ordered anything yet but I think I'll go for Switchraft rather than Neutrik. Look sleeker  It's a shame that it's so hard getting Viablue in UK :[


----------



## SpudHarris

That's fair enough. Switchcrafts are bigger but can be reworked many times in my experience which makes them still great value. There was a time when I used nothing but Switchcrafts and my new DIY imod LOD uses one.
   
  Muse 33uf caps / Stranded Silver DIY LOD.


----------



## nivrethejugg

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> That's fair enough. Switchcrafts are bigger but can be reworked many times in my experience which makes them still great value. There was a time when I used nothing but Switchcrafts and my new DIY imod LOD uses one.
> 
> Muse 33uf caps / Stranded Silver DIY LOD.


 
   
  I like how clean it looks. Thoughts on sound?
   
  I have an old LOD lying around with BG NX caps but have no idea how to salvage them. Was wondering if it was possible for someone to make a new LOD out of them.


----------



## quane

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> That's fair enough. Switchcrafts are bigger but can be reworked many times in my experience which makes them still great value. There was a time when I used nothing but Switchcrafts and my new DIY imod LOD uses one.
> 
> Muse 33uf caps / Stranded Silver DIY LOD.


 


  Looking very nice there


----------



## SpudHarris

Cheers guys 
   
  Not sure about the floggin a dead horse tho?


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *JamesMcProgger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and second the braid, how did you manage to o that?
> 
> kudos.


 


   
  btw here are a few metnods that helped me learn the 4 wire braid.
   
  someday if i get really motivated i'll bust out yee ol' flip cam and make a video showing my own technique.. to me its by far the easiest to comprehend or wrap my brain around, but its slower.  I think someone with different hand eye coordination or a differently wired brain will have a lot less difficulty with this than i did.
   
   
  1.
  http://www.seekyee.com/Slings/howtos/4strand.htm
   
  2.
 Basic round or square braid.  This braid is excellent for making cords and lacings. It is constructed with a multiple of 4 elements. The elements are divided into four groups. The outside cord is taken over its own group and two adjacent groups, and then carried under the last group it crossed over to end in the center of the band.
*Type: 4-strand*
  Construction: over 2, under 1





 This braid can also be made quite quickly with 4 weighted bobbins. Then end of the braid is attached to a fixed point, allowing the bobbins to hang. If the bobbins are held so that they are at the corners of a square, the braid can be made simply by interchanging the diagonal elements.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





br777 said:


> btw here are a few methods that helped me learn the 4 wire braid.
> 
> someday if i get really motivated i'll bust out yee ol' flip cam and make a video showing my own technique.. to me its by far the easiest to comprehend or wrap my brain around, but its slower.  I think someone with different hand eye coordination or a differently wired brain will have a lot less difficulty with this than i did.
> 
> ...


 


  thanks man, I'm gonna give it a try. after all I have that roll of brown sleeve i ordered after your recommendation. it doesnt look that hard really.


----------



## quane

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> Not sure about the floggin a dead horse tho?


 

  
  I accidentally found it when browsing through smileys and thought it was completely random and inappropriate.
  Hence why I used it!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





quane said:


> I accidentally found it when browsing through smileys and thought it was completely random and inappropriate.
> Hence why I used it!


----------



## skkhai

Using a slim Viablue 3.5mm plug and Mogami 2534.


----------



## Mad Max

That looks badass, but microphonic as hell, I imagine.


----------



## cyberspyder

How so?


----------



## Br777

the shrink on the left and right leads leading into the driver housings is notorious for making lots of noise when it rubs together.
   
  It does look very nice though!


----------



## skkhai

The heatshrinked twisted wires are a bit microphonic but it doesn't really bother me. I barely hear it when it rubs against cotton but it's clearly audible when I run my finger across it.
   
  EDIT: oh, the cables hardly ever touch when they're on so it's not a big problem.


----------



## cyberspyder

skkhai said:


> The heatshrinked twisted wires are a bit microphonic but it doesn't really bother me. I barely hear it when it rubs against cotton but it's clearly audible when I run my finger across it.
> 
> EDIT: oh, the cables hardly ever touch when they're on so it's not a big problem.




Exactly. I think many of you guys are blowing this out of proportion. Instead of intentionally yrying to brush the wires up against clothing or running you fingers on it, put the phones on and listen. I barely hear anything because most of the time it's not touching anything but air. If these were portable phones and I was using them on the go, then maybe, but for home use or casual use, I really don't see a problem.

Again, just my two cents, what do I know :rolleyes:.

Brendan


----------



## Br777

since my CLAS wont come in time for my Stacker II, I was forced - Forced I Say! to make a dual RCA LOD so I wouldnt have to stare at the stacker II for days waiting for the CLAS.   Life is hard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  switchcraft rca's.. you know the rest.
   
  click to enlarge - a lot


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Exactly. I think many of you guys are blowing this out of proportion. Instead of intentionally yrying to brush the wires up against clothing or running you fingers on it, put the phones on and listen. I barely hear anything because most of the time it's not touching anything but air. If these were portable phones and I was using them on the go, then maybe, but for home use or casual use, I really don't see a problem.
> Again, just my two cents, what do I know
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Well I have to disagree. On mine the cables crossed each other and touched when I moved making unberable sounds. I guess it depends how soft the heatshink is but a softer material is much better.


----------



## cyberspyder

If you've read my reply you would realize that my argument was directed towards the reasoning that using any heatshrink will cause microphonics without regard to the application at hand. I don't know about you but when I put a pair of phones on they usually stay on my head and thus the wires after the split never really touch anything. Certainly I will not unconsciously touch it with my hand. Therefore IMO I see no real reason why heatshrink should be shunned. Like you said there are many variants and a dozen suppliers, who knows?

Brendan


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





skkhai said:


> Using a slim Viablue 3.5mm plug and Mogami 2534.


 
  respect


----------



## PJ11

Sorry I don't know where to ask this and didn't want to start a thread; is it possible to repair/replace a broken jack on a pair of UE700s? They were plugged into my laptop and someone stepped on them, snapping the jack off in the computer...How would i go about repairing this or is it just done?


----------



## Mad Max

You cut off the remains of the stock plug then remove some of the outer jacket.  Then you should have 3-4 exposed wires that are probably enamel-coated.  You burn off the enamel with a lighter carefully, tin the exposed copper, then you are ready to add a new plug.
  One of the wires will most likely be red (right channel), but I'm not sure what the others will be (left channel and ground, but I don't know what colors).  If you have two wires that are the same color, those will be the ground wires which you solder both to the ground tab on the plug, red to the second smallest tab, then the remaining wire goes on the smallest tab.
  Add epoxy and screw on the barrel and leave out to dry 25 hours.  Then you enjoy your music through them once more.  =]
   
  There are threads around with pictures with this kind of thing if you search.


----------



## PJ11

awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## vapman

superlux HD681, mogami W2893, canare F12. i love them!


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





vapman said:


> superlux HD681, mogami W2893, canare F12. i love them!


 

  I love Mogami 2893 and the red looks absolutely slick with those HD681! Nice job man!


----------



## Revy

Hey guys, anyone of you know where to get connectors for DIY custom IEM cables? I kinda remember there's a thread on head-fi selling them.
   
  I tried DIY-ing the pins but the center part protrudes out. They touch each other when I plug them into my IEM. I tried sliding a heatshrink over but it made the center part too thick and won't fit.. Mine are recessed sockets.
   
  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





mad max said:


> You cut off the remains of the stock plug then remove some of the outer jacket.  Then you should have 3-4 exposed wires that are probably enamel-coated.  You burn off the enamel with a lighter carefully, tin the exposed copper, then you are ready to add a new plug.
> One of the wires will most likely be red (right channel), but I'm not sure what the others will be (left channel and ground, but I don't know what colors).  If you have two wires that are the same color, those will be the ground wires which you solder both to the ground tab on the plug, red to the second smallest tab, then the remaining wire goes on the smallest tab.
> Add epoxy and screw on the barrel and leave out to dry 25 hours.  Then you enjoy your music through them once more.  =]
> 
> There are threads around with pictures with this kind of thing if you search.


 


  Lighter hasn't quite worked too well for me, my wires ended up looking charred. The soldering iron melts the enamel off pretty easily I should think.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





nightslayer said:


> Lighter hasn't quite worked too well for me, my wires ended up looking charred. The soldering iron melts the enamel off pretty easily I should think.


 

  Well, others tell me to use a lighter, but since I don't have one, I use my stove instead.  It's blue flames get the job done very neatly.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Well, others tell me to use a lighter, but since I don't have one, I use my stove instead.  It's blue flames get the job done very neatly.


 


   
  i have found the only way that works for me is to use the soldering iron.  particularly if you are able to turn the heat up for the melting part.


----------



## swishbrade

cyberspyder said:


> br777 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for your patience.. i think i got confused b/c the wiki article links to a store that sells minixlr's but they use the same generic photo for 3, 4, and 5 pin.. i get it now..
> ...




Thanks guys. Really appreciate this info. I am going to have to attempt a similar cable as Br777.

May I know, in the following guide, is "left channel -" the same as "left channel Ground"? As Br777 pointed out, the wires coming out of the LCD2 drivers are L+G and R+G. I'm trying to figure out whether the G should go towards the - or the +. 



> 1 - left channel +
> 2 - left channel -
> 3 - right channel +
> 4 - right channel -




Thanks very much for your help and sorry for the silly question.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Just got my hands into a bunch of stuff.
   

   
  Br777, that brown sleeve is super tiny, and those cables are very rubery, kudos for getting one inside the other...
  I notice the brown sleeve actually has 2 very thin cords inside, could it be possible to glue the cable into one end of said cord(s) and just pull it trought? I certainly will try.
   
  planning to make some HD25 cables, TF10 as well, and that sony V6 in picture is the next victim, I plan a full recable. I have snough sleeves and plugs and cables not to buy anythign related again, unless I need some more specific plugs.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Just got my hands into a bunch of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



 probably.. give it a try and let us know.  I thought of something similar but it didnt end up working.. super glue might be good


----------



## Sorensiim

Finally got round to doing a cable for my Pro 900's. 1.5  meters + 2 meter extender 
   

   

   

   
  White Canare starquad with black Techflex Cleancut w. Neutrik connectors. (The 3.5mm screw-on plug is from Qables). White cable under the tightly woven black Cleancut makes it almost charcoal grey - Here's a shot with head-on flash:


----------



## Sorensiim

Anybody know where to get Switchcraft in the EU? Specifically TA4FL and TA4M. Gonna need them for balancing my Pro 900...


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Anybody know where to get Switchcraft in the EU? Specifically TA4FL and TA4M. Gonna need them for balancing my Pro 900...


 


  Try Canford


----------



## tranhieu

Qables have some Switchcraft, but I'm not sure they stock what you need

  
  Quote: 





.sup said:


> Try Canford


 


 I wouldnt go for Canford unless it's something very rare. Even here in the UK shipping cost is quite expensive, a lot more than Qables. If I were you I would try my luck on ebay first.
  There are several other sellers around EU but I can't remember them on the top of my head now. Have a look at the massive connector thread in this same diy box, you will find something better.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





tranhieu said:


> Qables have some Switchcraft, but I'm not sure they stock what you need
> I wouldnt go for Canford unless it's something very rare. Even here in the UK shipping cost is quite expensive, a lot more than Qables. If I were you I would try my luck on ebay first.
> There are several other sellers around EU but I can't remember them on the top of my head now. Have a look at the massive connector thread in this same diy box, you will find something better.


 
  Shipping costs from Canford are indeed very expensive that's why I usually buy more items to make shipping worth it.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Just got my hands into a bunch of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Where did you get your brown tubing and the silicone wire?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Where did you get your brown tubing and the silicone wire?


 

  
  both from links brr777 posts, this 3/32" x 200' Fancy Brown Cotton Shoe Lace & Bead Cord and I cant find the seller of the wires any longer, maybe he can help you.


----------



## Lurkumaural

30m of 24awg 40-strand copper in silicone that I've cut to length for four headphones. Also pictured are one 4-pin Neutrik male XLR and Switchcraft male and female 4-pin mini-XLR.  These were supposed to become cables over the weekend, but stuff happens.  Like whiskey and dancing.  Maybe if the kids take it easy on me today it'll get done.
   
  EDIT: Might as well add that there are easily a dozen decent places to get silicone wire.  Hobby shops/sites should have plenty for for pretty cheap.  Hopefully this is enough information for those of you who need help finding it.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> 30m of 24awg 40-strand copper in silicone that I've cut to length for four headphones. Also pictured are one 4-pin Neutrik male XLR and Switchcraft male and female 4-pin mini-XLR.  These were supposed to become cables over the weekend, but stuff happens.  Like whiskey and dancing.  Maybe if the kids take it easy on me today it'll get done.
> 
> EDIT: Might as well add that there are easily a dozen decent places to get silicone wire.  Hobby shops/sites should have plenty for for pretty cheap.  Hopefully this is enough information for those of you who need help finding it.


 
  Where did you buy your 4-pin mini-XLRs?


----------



## SpudHarris

You can get those off the bay for about £1.70 a piece. I get mine from AudioSpares.Com either through e-bay or their own site.


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Where did you buy your 4-pin mini-XLRs?


 

 Markertek.  I was shopping around, almost bought Redco or else the unbranded ones off eBay, but in the end I went with Switchcraft because I had a decent shopping cart put together at Markertek and decided to not go through a different vendor to get the TA4F.
   
  They were probably more expensive.  I think I saved money elsewhere in the transaction though.  Hard to remember; it may have been the opposite, but seeing as these were the only name brand TA4F and TA4ML, it's likely I paid more for them than I would have on eBay.


----------



## John In Cali

Bored yesterday so.... this.
Two oxygen free subwoofer cables and a ground cable from a power outlet extension cable + a crap load of solder and some spliced cable ends. Oh ya and a mountain of radioshack electrical tape.


----------



## Br777

We had a term for that kind of job when i was in highschool - but it would be inappropriate to repeat it in public


----------



## Mad Max

That electrical tape will eventually slip off.


----------



## Br777

^ and leave a gooey mess


----------



## John In Cali

Ya it was just for fun I have absolutely no use for it.


----------



## TopspinTEC

Would anyone be interested in building me a light 1/8" TRS male to two 3/32" TS female?  I put the jacks in my Phiaton MS400s, and I fail at cable making REALLY bad.  Right now I've got two halfway done cables connected to a splitter...


----------



## sharkz

Br777, can you do me a favor and post a picture or two of your LCD-2 cable where it goes from the 4 wire braid down to the two individual channels? I am interested in making a similar cable using silicon wire and a 4 wire litz braid, but I am not sure how to handle the split area. I couldn't see it represented well in any of the pictures you posted. Thanks!


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> Br777, can you do me a favor and post a picture or two of your LCD-2 cable where it goes from the 4 wire braid down to the two individual channels? I am interested in making a similar cable using silicon wire and a 4 wire litz braid, but I am not sure how to handle the split area. I couldn't see it represented well in any of the pictures you posted. Thanks!


 


   
  explaination coming later.. gotta run...


----------



## Lurkumaural

I am categorically not a fan of braiding individual sleevings, but I gotta say, this looks really good.


----------



## sharkz

Quote: 





br777 said:


> explaination coming later.. gotta run...


 

 Thanks for taking the time to post the picture. My main issue was I am worried about that holding its shape and not moving around too much. I have been considering a nice wood block to hold it in place, Norse style.
   
  I am also worried about the size/weight of the cable. I want to this to replace the stock cable on a pair of Fostex T50RPs and although they are no lightweights, I also don't think they are as heavy as the LCD-2's.
   
  I guess it is time to start practicing my Litz braiding skills on some of the paracord I have lying around.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post the picture. My main issue was I am worried about that holding its shape and not moving around too much. I have been considering a nice wood block to hold it in place, Norse style.
> 
> I am also worried about the size/weight of the cable. I want to this to replace the stock cable on a pair of Fostex T50RPs and although they are no lightweights, I also don't think they are as heavy as the LCD-2's.
> 
> I guess it is time to start practicing my Litz braiding skills on some of the paracord I have lying around.


 


   
  the braid, along with the twisting of the wires makes it so nothing can come undone or seperate.  even if it gets pulled on, it only pulls itself together, not apart. definitely not necessary to use something to hold it in place.  i actually planned to use a wood ball myself, but when i realized it would only add unnecessary bulk and serve no purpose other than looks, and that i actually liked the look with nothing on it, i opted to just leave it as pictured.
   
  as far as using silicone wire with cotton or nylon sleeving - i dont believe you will find a lighter, more flexible way to make a cable.  the stock lcd-2 cable is a monster compared to this one.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





br777 said:


> explaination coming later.. gotta run...


 


   
  not much to explain really - do the braid and when you come to the split, just seperate out the appropriate wires and you will find that the braid will naturally split in to directions in a way that it holds itself together, rather than coming unraveled.
   
  then with each pair you just wrap 1 wire around the other so that they stay twisted together.  If you actually try to "twist" them together you will find that as soon as you let go they will unravel.  if you wrap them around each other, they will stay that way.
   
  good luck.


----------



## Mad Max

I added sleeving to a seldom-used cable I had lying around.  I was trying out this stuff, and I like it.  Skin-tight fit on four 24awg wires.  Heatshrink job at the mini plug didn't come out so well, I'll have to redo it later.  When I took a good look at it after finishing... it reminds me of an aftermarket cable I've seen somewhere...
   
   





   
  Edit: heatshrink just needed to be reheated


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





mad max said:


> I added sleeving to a seldom-used cable I had lying around.  I was trying out this stuff, and I like it.  Skin-tight fit on four 24awg wires.  Heatshrink job at the mini plug didn't come out so well, I'll have to redo it later.  When I took a good look at it after finishing... it reminds me of an aftermarket cable I've seen somewhere...


 


  That stuff looks pretty darn flexible... Might have to do a headphone cable like that!


----------



## Kagelou

Great cables guys! I can't seem to find where you are getting those awesome colors of techflex...especially the black/beige and black and red ones (shown in post 384, 387 448). Markertek doesn't really have that many color schemes =/
   
  EIT: You guys use the TechFlex PET right?


----------



## SpudHarris

Click on the link in Mad Max's post. It's actually Paracord. I've never used it before but have ordered some thanks to Mad Max.
   
  Soft Nylon Multi-filament is quite difficult to get here in the UK but Paracord is available and in many many colours. If it is suitable it will be an absolute golden nugget to have found cos it is cheap!!


----------



## Kagelou

I have a bunch of paracord (from my previous recable) but I'm planning on using techflex for my interconnects. I found alot of techflex at wirecare.com, but most of the colors I want are not available for the 1/8"...I will be using Canare 4E5C, but will the 1/4" be too loose on it?
   
  EDIT: Sorry, don't want this thread to go off topic >_<
  If you could help me in this thread, it would be much appreciated^^


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Click on the link in Mad Max's post. It's actually Paracord. I've never used it before but have ordered some thanks to Mad Max.
> 
> Soft Nylon Multi-filament is quite difficult to get here in the UK but Paracord is available and in many many colours. If it is suitable it will be an absolute golden nugget to have found cos it is cheap!!


 

 I also have some of that paracord I linked to in yellow and orange.  The yellow is very stiff for some reason, and then the orange is almost as soft as cotton braid like what DHC sells.  The red and purple fall in between, with the red being a bit softer than the purple.  I suppose that the different dyes make a difference in softness?  The regular techflex brand multifilament braid I have isn't as soft as the red or orange paracord by comparison.


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





mad max said:


> I also have some of that paracord I linked to in yellow and orange.  The yellow is very stiff for some reason, and then the orange is almost as soft as cotton braid like what DHC sells.  The red and purple fall in between, with the red being a bit softer than the purple.  I suppose that the different dyes make a difference in softness?  The regular techflex brand multifilament braid I have isn't as soft as the red or orange paracord by comparison.


 

 I'd be curious to see if washing or some other simple manual process helps soften some of the stiffer varieties.  Also possible is manufacturing variations, age, etc.  I do have some paracord but have no problems with it; here's hoping the next batch is as nice as this, or I can make it play nice.


----------



## Mad Max

I'll try that.


----------



## Kagelou

Hey guys~
  I was just wondering in what instances you guys use techflex and what instances you use the nylon multifilament (can only find black though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  Do you guys use the techflex when you get some actual cable like Canare 4E5C and put it on just for looks, or do you also put it around braided wires?
  Just wondering why you would use the techflex over nylon if it stiffer and causes microphonics~


----------



## blackmoly

recabled / dual entry conversion on these vintage cans
   
  akg pro 50

   
  akg k240 sextett

   
  fx500 re cable

   
  kimber IC in red


----------



## John In Cali

Now i'm just curious. Why rewire a headphone for dual entry, isn't single entry less wires in your face? Again there is probably a reason I've just never seen it and am curious.


----------



## Lurkumaural

The convenience of single entry adds some wire to one channel.  Some contend that this leads to an imbalanced sound.  The logic is that you can't have a perfect stereo image if you're introducing some additional impedance on one side.
   
  EDIT: and/or you're bypassing the stock wiring that connects the far driver.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

recabled a V6, shame I dont have thin black sleeve for the cups-headband parts, used brown instead.


----------



## Mad Max

Looks good, James.
   
   
  Quote: 





john in cali said:


> Now i'm just curious. Why rewire a headphone for dual entry, isn't single entry less wires in your face? Again there is probably a reason I've just never seen it and am curious.


 
   
  Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> The convenience of single entry adds some wire to one channel.  Some contend that this leads to an imbalanced sound.  The logic is that you can't have a perfect stereo image if you're introducing some additional impedance on one side.
> 
> EDIT: and/or you're bypassing the stock wiring that connects the far driver.


 

 I think it depends.  With T50RP, swapping out the stock cabling without touching the wires that carry the right channel signal to the right side driver leads to imbalance, not volume-wise, but the left channel becomes significantly clearer, fuller, and more detailed than the right.  (Stock wiring is basically enamel-coated IEM wiring with an extra-thick jacket, the rewire consists of Mogami 2534 in my case.)
   
  With K701, I have not noticed this issue, not to mention that it uses the steel headband rods as the conductors for the right channel signal.  =o
  Or maybe the headband is just that good, lol.  I returned my K701 to stock because I want to use a different wire for the recable, plus some grey paracord, but I will want some wider-diameter paracord as the stuff I've tried so far is too small for four 24awg wires and cotton sleeving underneath.  I might have to improvise with something else...


----------



## Lurkumaural

There's 750 paracord, which I believe is 11 internal strands to the 7 strands found in 550 paracord.  Or something.  Outer diameters are easy enough to find on the web.  Perhaps you already knew this.  And it probably wouldn't fit all the stuff you wanna jam in there.
   
  ... Fat shoe laces then?  Do those even have cores?


----------



## SpudHarris

Seriously, this paracord is ace. Think I got the 550 type. I am contructing a balanced cable for fun (for LCD-2) with Mogami 2534 which has been a long time favourite of mine. It fits real nice in the paracord and in general looks very, very nice.
   
  This has opened up so many great (colourful) possibilities. Cheers Mad Max!!


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> There's 750 paracord, which I believe is 11 internal strands to the 7 strands found in 550 paracord.  Or something.  Outer diameters are easy enough to find on the web.  Perhaps you already knew this.  And it probably wouldn't fit all the stuff you wanna jam in there.
> 
> ... Fat shoe laces then?  Do those even have cores?


 

 I don't think 750 will be all that big either.
   
Shoe laces?  LOL


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Tried to keep it simple in the Y-split, and used superglue to stick sleeves to the cables, then filled the barrel with putty epoxy... and then painted the gray epoxy with black sharpie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  the 2 brown wires goes deep enough about 1/2 inch pass the barrel and into the black sleeve. I think its going to hold OK, time will tell.
   
  ps: this brown sleeve is a charm, kudos to Br777 for finding about it.


----------



## liamstrain

What did you use for the main cable? Mogami? Starquad? 
   
  Looks pretty good!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

^ Canare starquad L-E46S


----------



## markkr

I'm trying to build a tiny mini-mini to go between my Pico DAC and Pico Amp. I had to cut down the barrels on 2 right angle Neutrik 3.5mm, what is a safe (nonconductive) material that I can use to glue/fill the 3.5mm jacks since I can no longer use the collar?
   
  Thanks
   
  Edit: I tried hot glue, and i had to wiggle the wire to make it work right... once I removed the hot glue, it works like a champ.


----------



## Pingupenguins

28 AWG teflon insulated silver coated wire. Litz braid. NYS231B
   

   
   

   
  Kramer Mod, Quarter mod, 28 AWG teflon insulated silver coated wire litz, NYS231
   
  Salvaged gold plugs from Fiio L2, Same wire as above


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





markkr said:


> I'm trying to build a tiny mini-mini to go between my Pico DAC and Pico Amp. I had to cut down the barrels on 2 right angle Neutrik 3.5mm, what is a safe (nonconductive) material that I can use to glue/fill the 3.5mm jacks since I can no longer use the collar?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: I tried hot glue, and i had to wiggle the wire to make it work right... once I removed the hot glue, it works like a champ.


 

 Regular epoxy is the way to go, or epoxy putty.
  Make sure the terminals don't touch together.


----------



## markkr

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Regular epoxy is the way to go, or epoxy putty.
> Make sure the terminals don't touch together.


 
   
  Thanks, I'll give that a shot.


----------



## ardgedee

What's a good economical resource for long lengths of silicone wire? Most vendors I've found are only selling in short precut lengths, and I'd rather have something longer (or ideally a coil of 50' or so to cut as I need).


----------



## Steve Eddy

Ask the vendors if they can supply longer lengths. They're probably getting it on spools and just cutting it to lengths suitable for selling to their customers.
   
  se


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> What's a good economical resource for long lengths of silicone wire? Most vendors I've found are only selling in short precut lengths, and I'd rather have something longer (or ideally a coil of 50' or so to cut as I need).


 


  some time ago I ordered in a place suggested by br777 but the link is dead now
   
  50 x 1ft. - 26 Gauge Red Silicone Wire = $8.50
 50 x 1ft. - 26 Gauge Black Silicone Wire = $8.50
http://laseremp.com/index.php
   
  I believe he sells up to 100 ft in one piece.
   
  ps: forum name is Laser Emporium, seller was lastnamed Mohrenberg


----------



## Lurkumaural

Pretty sure there are already folks offering it in longer lengths.  They're easy to find if you're looking.  Testpath is one such vendor.


----------



## ardgedee

$8.50 for 50 feet is an incredible price. I'm not seeing many people sell any amount for under $1/ft.


----------



## Lurkumaural

I think Hobbyking comes in at <$1/ft.  What I don't know is whether that price allows longer runs.


----------



## sharkz

Those are good prices. I got 40' of SPC 24 gauge from Cajun Lasers for around $22 shipped. However even when requesting 2 5' lengths be sent a single 10' length, I got the 2 lengths. It was a pain and I wound up having to solder pieces together. Now my biggest issue is threading that wire through a piece of 2mm cord. Not an easy task at all, I already wrecked a 7' piece of cord and snapped a piece of wire. I have some more trial and error to do i guess.....


----------



## liamstrain

Test path offers longer lenghts (10 meter and on up) - ~$7 for 33 foot of 24awg
  http://www.testpath.com/Categories/Silicone-Test-Lead-Wire-3086.htm


----------



## ardgedee

Looks like Test Path or one of its competitors is the way to go (hey, they sell cheap banana plugs too, which I'd also been looking for). It gets me annoyed that googling for "silicone wire" only brought up companies selling 1 meter runs for auto tuners and hobbyists or 500 M lengths in bulk.
   
  Now to figure out what size to get. The plan is to make cables for an HE-6 that would get connected to speaker taps, and I suspect that calls for a heavier gauge than what I'd use for portable phones or IEMs.


----------



## Sorensiim

A couple of fresh ones from this evening:
   

   

   
  Orange Mogami 2534 w. black Techflex. Rean/Neutrik plugs w. oversize barrels allowing for cables up to 8mm.
   
   

   

   
  This one was an order from a DJ - White Canare Starquad w. UV-reactive blue Techflex, Neutrik plugs.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

ended up bulkier than expected,If I could fit 4 wires into the small sleeve... but 2 barely fit, and im using very thin wires.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Orange Mogami 2534 w. black Techflex. Rean/Neutrik plugs w. oversize barrels allowing for cables up to 8mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Those look great!
   
  Have you had any trouble yourself - or comments received about noise from the Techflex as it touches cloth/rubs? I love the look, but I've been worried about that aspect.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Those look great!
> 
> Have you had any trouble yourself - or comments received about noise from the Techflex as it touches cloth/rubs? I love the look, but I've been worried about that aspect.


 


  Thanks!
   
  Some combinations of cable and Techflex can get quite microphonic - the one I made for my Pro 900's sure is:

   
  I've recently ordered 50 feet of this stuff: http://techflex.com/prod_NRN.asp - Should be very flexible - and silent


----------



## UltraStone

Hi
   
  I plan on making a new cable for my Ultrasones. I purchased the threaded mini jack from Qables. Does anyone know the pin out for this plug?


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





ultrastone said:


> Hi
> 
> I plan on making a new cable for my Ultrasones. I purchased the threaded mini jack from Qables. Does anyone know the pin out for this plug?


 


  I don't remember the exact pinout, but a cheap multimeter will show you which post is which 
   
  AFAIR, from the bottom of the plug (from the top in this picture) it's Left -> Right -> Ground.


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> I don't remember the exact pinout, but a cheap multimeter will show you which post is which
> 
> AFAIR, from the bottom of the plug (from the top in this picture) it's Left -> Right -> Ground.


 

 +1
  and +1
   
  Judging just from the picture, Sorensiim seems to have got it.
   
   
  Nice connectors.  I have a soft spot for threaded plugs.


----------



## Sorensiim

I just checked mine with the multimeter - I was right


----------



## JamesMcProgger

HD25 low profile cable


----------



## Pingupenguins

^ have you been using silicon wire? I'm curious have your tried repeatedly bending the wire and seeing how long it took to break then comparing it to teflon or something? I'd just like to know how durable silicon wire is.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I havent use that one yet. this is mogami 2398 inside,but the wires only, it was an old HD25 cable I made long ago.
   
  the silicone wire seem very floxible and dosile, I dont think its going to break. with can twist it out a bit later and let you know


----------



## Sorensiim

My latest - a pretty flashy HD650 cable 
   

   

   
  The flash from the camera makes the gold stand out more than it does IRL.
   
  Neutrik 6.3mm -> Mogami 2893 with gold Techflex covered with black Techflex, Qables Y-split -> Cardas HSPA plugs.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

^ nice looking man, How does the 2 sleeves affects the cable, is it stiff?


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> ^ nice looking man, How does the 2 sleeves affects the cable, is it stiff?


 


  Thanks 
   
  Yeah, it get's a bit stiffer but not too bad, as the 2893 is pretty darn flexible to begin with. 2893 with two layers of sleeving feels kinda like bare Mogami 2534 or the fat Cardas Starquad.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote:


pingupenguins said:


> ^ have you been using silicon wire? I'm curious have your tried repeatedly bending the wire and seeing how long it took to break then comparing it to teflon or something? I'd just like to know how durable silicon wire is.


 

 The point of silicone wire is flexibility. The conductive elements are a large number of extremely fine strands rather than fewer heavier strands, so they bend more easily. And silicone itself is more pliant than many other insulating jackets.
   
  I haven't made anything with silicone wire yet (which is why I've also been asking newbie questions), but I've abused silicone wire-cabled IEMs to the point of damage. Any metal will eventually break with repeated flexing, but when you have a lot of fine strands each individual wire should break at a different point, and each break represents a smaller percentage of the total conductive surface at that point. So in theory it should last longer before there is noticeable gapping.
   
  I'm kind of rough on IEMs (it's not intentional, I'm just reckless I guess) and stay away from nicer ones for this reason. The cabling job I have in mind is actually some massive orthos whose current wires are nice but stiff enough to be in the way at times; I'd like wires I can drape over my shoulder without feeling them every time I move. If silicone wire helps keep IEMs comfortable, it should be great for full-sized phones too.


----------



## Pingupenguins

^ thanks
   
  @sorenslim,
   
  Wow I never though of that before. I have some black techflex with a gold strand and just gold mylar techfles. I'll give it a go.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> HD25 low profile cable


 

 That looks sweet.
   
   
   
  Edit: On another note, I just noticed that the Pailiccs barrel is interchangeable with Switchcraft ones such as those on the 35HD mini plugs and RCAs.


----------



## Pingupenguins

That would be sick to have the ease of soldering on a switchcraft with the sexy barrel of a Pailiccs. Also to have a "Pailiccs" RCA.


----------



## Sorensiim

Wasn't there a huge thread listing different 3.5mm plugs? Can't seem to find anything and I need a 3.5mm (1/8") with an outer dimension of no more than 7mm...


----------



## Kagelou

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Wasn't there a huge thread listing different 3.5mm plugs? Can't seem to find anything and I need a 3.5mm (1/8") with an outer dimension of no more than 7mm...


 
  Yep, I think you are talking about this one~


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





kagelou said:


> Yep, I think you are talking about this one~


 


  Spot on - thanks man!
   
  Now I just need to find that elusive slim-line 3.5mm plug...


----------



## SpudHarris

The new Viablue 3.5mm are about as thin as it gets. They are really pretty too. Old and new types..


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> The new Viablue 3.5mm are about as thin as it gets. They are really pretty too. Old and new types..


 

 Oh DAMN that new plug looks good! But where can I get them?
   
  Edit: Found them at Qables - and found their dimensions at another site - 8.8mm OD. Small, but not small enough. I want a plug that plugs into my Pro900 without the thread. 
   
  But they still look so damn good...


----------



## liamstrain

Does it use a 3.5 for the headphone end? I've seen lots of phones using a 2.5 slim for that side of things...


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Does it use a 3.5 for the headphone end? I've seen lots of phones using a 2.5 slim for that side of things...


 


  Yep they use this little bugger:
   

   
  Qables.com are the only ones selling them - at €5 a pop!


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Oh DAMN that new plug looks good! But where can I get them?
> 
> Edit: Found them at Qables - and found their dimensions at another site - 8.8mm OD. Small, but not small enough. I want a plug that plugs into my Pro900 without the thread.
> 
> But they still look so damn good...


 


  So damn expensive as well.


----------



## mahnameisjaime1

Quote: 





defqon said:


> So damn expensive as well.


 


 i dont remember where but this website was selling both for $10-11...
   
  edit: here here it is: http://www.av-outlet.com/index.html?target=Dept_612.html&lang=en-us and this website doesnt look that great but it is one of the registered dealers for viablue and there are a couple of people here that bought them from here


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Wasn't there a huge thread listing different 3.5mm plugs? Can't seem to find anything and I need a 3.5mm (1/8") with an outer dimension of no more than 7mm...


 

 Three conductor or four conductor? If four conductor, Markertek sells one with an outside diameter of just a bit over 6mm.
   
  http://www.markertek.com/Connectors-Adapters/Audio-Connectors/3-5-2-5mm-Mini-Connectors/Connectronics/35-4CON-LP.xhtml
   
  Just go two of these today along with some other samples. These are WAY to small for my purposes so if there's anyone in the US that wants them, let me know and I'll drop 'em in the mail to you.
   
  se


----------



## Mad Max

Ultrasones use a regular 3.5mm TRS for detachment.  Qables sells the right stuff, with threading and all.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Three conductor or four conductor? If four conductor, Markertek sells one with an outside diameter of just a bit over 6mm.
> 
> http://www.markertek.com/Connectors-Adapters/Audio-Connectors/3-5-2-5mm-Mini-Connectors/Connectronics/35-4CON-LP.xhtml
> 
> ...


 

 Pm'ed.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Pm'ed.


 

 They're yours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Ultrasones use a regular 3.5mm TRS for detachment.  Qables sells the right stuff, with threading and all.


 
   
  Yeah, problem with those is that they're intended for a molded plug so they don't have a back shell. They're fine if you don't mind covering them with heatshrink.
   
  se


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Three conductor or four conductor? If four conductor, Markertek sells one with an outside diameter of just a bit over 6mm.
> 
> http://www.markertek.com/Connectors-Adapters/Audio-Connectors/3-5-2-5mm-Mini-Connectors/Connectronics/35-4CON-LP.xhtml
> 
> ...


 

 Hey Steve, is the barrel smaller than the rean mini? (as in outer diameter)


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Hey Steve, is the barrel smaller than the rean mini? (as in outer diameter)


 

 Yup. The Rean's barrel is 9mm. This one's about 6.3mm.
   
  se


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Yup. The Rean's barrel is 9mm. This one's about 6.3mm.
> 
> se


 
  Dammit - if only it had been TRS in stead of TRRS!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Dammit - if only it had been TRS in stead of TRRS!


 
   
  They could still work depending on where the ground contact in the jack makes contact with the plug. As long as it's not right smack in the middle of the insulation between the second ring and the sleeve, you're in good shape.
   
  se


----------



## Gitbags

5 pin din to phono (click for larger pics)

   

   
  The din plug is preh and the phono's are reused from a butchered qed cable. The cable it's self is klotz AC110.
  Made to connect a graham slee solo to the tape out of a naim nac122x.


----------



## Saintkeat

Hey Guys! I know its been a while, but I really need some help.
   
  Working on a friend's Livewires cable, and I really need some help with disassembling the barrel plug that connects to the IEM. Anyone here experienced with the Livewires cable?


----------



## samsquanch

haven't posted any cables here in a while, so I thought I'd put up my newest lod.  My old one got crushed during a move, whoops...
   

   
  Ridax lod connector, neutrik 1/8", silver plated copper in some clear tubing I have laying around.


----------



## liamstrain

Just finished my first DIY cable. Picked the easiest of a few planned recables (the 702) to start with. It's been a long time since I used a soldering iron. 
   
  5 foot Blue Mogami 2893, carbon techflex, Neutrik 1/4 TRS, Switchcraft black mini-xlr. 
   

  

   
  Much better length for my desk... and it just looks better on the 702 than the stringy/wimpy stock cable.


----------



## Pingupenguins

How are the microphonics of the Techflex?


----------



## Kagelou

Was wondering the same thing..I've seen alot of people use techflex for interconnects, but not many use them for headphones because of the stiffness and microphonics
  
  Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> How are the microphonics of the Techflex?


----------



## Mad Max

Precisely.
  Nylon braid is softer that monofilament sleeving.  Nylon braid on its own doesn't really make that much of a difference in microphonics versus "nude", really.  It needs cotton sleeving underneath to get nice and quiet.


----------



## Pingupenguins

I still have trouble finding cotton sleeving other than shoe laces.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> How are the microphonics of the Techflex?


 


  Not too bad actually. Given the short length, and my desktop location where I'm not moving around a whole hell of a lot, it's pretty good. I noticed it only when it happened to rub against a zipper on my jacket today - wouldn't normally be a problem. Also mitigated a bit due (I think) to the external jack for the cord - if this was going directly into the ear cup proper - I imagine it would be much more noticeable.
   
  And a little extra stiffness on the 2893 isn't a big deal for my use. 
   
  I don't think I'll use it for some of the other cables - but for this one, it's just fine.


----------



## Waazup

Delete


----------



## Kagelou

Quote:


mad max said:


> Precisely.
> Nylon braid is softer that monofilament sleeving.  Nylon braid on its own doesn't really make that much of a difference in microphonics versus "nude", really.  It needs cotton sleeving underneath to get nice and quiet.


 

 hm, so would you say braided wire sleeved with nylon multifilament would cause less microphonics than a W2893 (with the rubber jacket) sleeved in nylon multifilament?


----------



## Saintkeat

Anyone? Help with Livewires IEM barrel connectors?


----------



## Benjamin6264

Does anyone know where I can get the following?
   
  - RSA Protector plugs, female version Found some 
  - IEM 2-pin plugs (JH, UM, Westone, UE, etc.), female version
  - IEM 2-pin plugs that fit recessed sockets.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





benjamin6264 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the following?
> 
> - RSA Protector plugs, female version Found some
> - IEM 2-pin plugs (JH, UM, Westone, UE, etc.), female version
> ...


 


  http://www.head-fi.org/t/459407/2-pin-connector-ue-ae-westone


----------



## battleaxe

I did a search but no dice, so I thought I'd ask here. Anyone recable(or mod the cale) of their Klipsch X5 or X10?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





benjamin6264 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the following?
> 
> - RSA Protector plugs, female version Found some
> - IEM 2-pin plugs (JH, UM, Westone, UE, etc.), female version
> ...


 


 This guy sells them: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-Replacement-Cable-Westone-DIY-Plug-/320779163552?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item4aafed97a0
   
  I bought a pair of TF10 connectors and they work a treat!


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





waazup said:


> 4ft Power cable with Rhodium over silver Oyaide IEC & Schuko plug using a total of 12x 18awg solid 5N silver.


 

 Looks awesome.  Viablue ferrites or what?
   


  Quote: 





kagelou said:


> Quote:
> 
> hm, so would you say braided wire sleeved with nylon multifilament would cause less microphonics than a W2893 (with the rubber jacket) sleeved in nylon multifilament?


 

 I haven't messed with that kind of cable yet, lol.  I should have been more specific.  2893 might be quieter or the same, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Benjamin6264

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/459407/2-pin-connector-ue-ae-westone


 
    
  Quote:


cogsand gears said:


> This guy sells them: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-Replacement-Cable-Westone-DIY-Plug-/320779163552?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item4aafed97a0
> 
> I bought a pair of TF10 connectors and they work a treat!


 


 Would they fit in recessed Unique Melody sockets?
   
  Female 2-pin is really my main concern though, as I'm trying to make a HiFiMAN-UM adapter. With that, I could use my TWAG OM on both my Miracle and HE-6.
   
  Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Armaegis

Anyone know where I can find mini-xlr connectors in Canada?


----------



## liamstrain

Markertek ships to Canada (the USPS option would be cheapest)... though I'm sure there are some Canada based shops that will carry them.


----------



## cyberspyder

Redco. KVConnection has a bunch as well, have had great experiences with either.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote: 





waazup said:


> 4ft Power cable with Rhodium over silver Oyaide IEC & Schuko plug using a total of 12x 18awg solid 5N silver.


 

 Love it; looks great! Whew, I bet it was a pricey investment with all that silver, silver prices have gotten absurd within the past couple of years.


----------



## weeksy79

Has anyone got a good thread for DIY IEC cable? Using individual wires not a pre-made cable. I know it's pretty self explanatory but wondered if there are any little tricks or special techniques to improve quality and durability?


----------



## Waazup

Quote: 





highflyin9 said:


> Love it; looks great! Whew, I bet it was a pricey investment with all that silver, silver prices have gotten absurd within the past couple of years.


 

 Thank You.
  Yes silver prices have more then doubled in the last couple of years and continue to rise.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Can someone explain to me "75 ohm Coaxial cables" ? To me when i hear 75 ohm. I think resistance. Can I use Coaxial cable for a RCA? Whats the difference between the application of a coax or a standard 2 conductor individually insulated wire?


----------



## proteo58

My DIY signal cable wiyh Audio Consulting silver wire and natural cotton. I have replace the old rca plugs with new Oyaide Genesis


----------



## samsquanch

my current s/pdif cable.
   
  Cable:  Belden 1694A
  Connectors:  Kings 2065-10-9
  Adapters:  RCA male to BNC female


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Can someone explain to me "75 ohm Coaxial cables" ? To me when i hear 75 ohm. I think resistance.


 


  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coaxial_cable#Choice_of_impedance
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> Can I use Coaxial cable for a RCA? Whats the difference between the application of a coax or a standard 2 conductor individually insulated wire?


 
   
  I actually have no idea. Sorry.


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Can someone explain to me "75 ohm Coaxial cables" ? To me when i hear 75 ohm. I think resistance. Can I use Coaxial cable for a RCA? Whats the difference between the application of a coax or a standard 2 conductor individually insulated wire?


 

 if the impedance of your cable, transmitting gear's connection, and receiving gear's connection do not match, you can develop reflections in the signal.
  
  this article explains what impedance is, and how to calculate it:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cable_impedance
  this one explains impedance matching:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impedance_matching
  and here's an article on signal reflections:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signal_reflection
   
  there are other issues, but this is atleast a start.
   
  Also, if you're doing short cable runs, <10', you can probably get away with using non-coax for video and digital audio signals.  And you can definitely use a coax cable of pretty much any impedance for analog innerconnects, as cable impedance means very little at lower frequency signals.


----------



## renno61

superlux hd681 recabled with van damme tour grade classic starquad, Neutrick Rean nys231bg-ll 3.5 plug(8mm) cable can be used with this plug


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





renno61 said:


> superlux hd681 recabled with van damme tour grade classic starquad, Neutrick Rean nys231bg-ll 3.5 plug(8mm) cable can be used with this plug


 


  Nice and neat, the heatshrinking job is a beauty.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Do you guys think that a KCS75 in a Superlux 681 will sound better than the Superlux?


----------



## renno61

thanks for the complements, first time i recable any headphone,the heat shrink was the most expensive item in the recabling job( maplins brand).
  I was gonna use red laces but tested first too micophonic ,suprised because van damme is 6mm thick.
  only wish i keep some of my older headphones
   
  .


----------



## more2teayap

Hi guys, I'm quite new to these cable thingy, does anyone know how to braid 6 or more wires? Thanks.


----------



## liamstrain

You can always group them into pairs - then it's a regular 3 or 4 wire braid. 
   
  Why are you using 6 or more wires?


----------



## Nightslayer

You start with all six, move the rightmost into the middle (between third and fourth, then move the leftmost to the right of that, rinse and repeat. It's a flat braid, though.


----------



## more2teayap

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> You can always group them into pairs - then it's a regular 3 or 4 wire braid.
> 
> Why are you using 6 or more wires?


 
  If I group them in pairs, it won't be that neat cause I'm using bare canare which is quite hard to twist in pairs. 
  
   

  
  Quote: 





nightslayer said:


> You start with all six, move the rightmost into the middle (between third and fourth, then move the leftmost to the right of that, rinse and repeat. It's a flat braid, though.


 
  Yeah I thought of making flat braid, but just don't know how to do it. Mhmm, if there is a video that'll be great.
   
  So meaning I just need to move the most outer one into the middle?


----------



## EpicPie

Sleeved a couple cables. Phone pic.


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





more2teayap said:


> If I group them in pairs, it won't be that neat cause I'm using bare canare which is quite hard to twist in pairs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 123 456
  1236 45
  236 145
  2365 14
  365 214
  If you can understand this, that should work for a flat braid. (Theoretically, I've done it with 3, 4 and 5 and I don't see why it shouldn't work with 6) Bare canare comes twisted in fours right? I think rebraiding them might be slightly messy, but ymmv.


----------



## more2teayap

Quote: 





nightslayer said:


> 123 456
> 1236 45
> 236 145
> 2365 14
> ...


 

 yeap canare, Will try, thanks


----------



## Benjamin6264

Quote: 





more2teayap said:


> Hi guys, I'm quite new to these cable thingy, does anyone know how to braid 6 or more wires? Thanks.


 


 I think you can simply use this method: Put all the wires side to side, then take the two outer ones up, cross them and put them in the center. Always cross with the same side above (ex: always left over right), and repeat until all the wire is braided.


----------



## more2teayap

Quote: 





benjamin6264 said:


> I think you can simply use this method: Put all the wires side to side, then take the two outer ones up, cross them and put them in the center. Always cross with the same side above (ex: always left over right), and repeat until all the wire is braided.


 
  Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Mad Max

Seems the eBay seller offering the cheap paracord who's listing I linked to is gone (banned, lol).
   
  Well, all_outdoor_and_more, asincal, sgentry46, and mrparacord don't look like they will get banned any time soon judging by how much good feedback they each have.
   
This blue looks good for an HD25-1 Adidas cable.  Or blue camo would look cool, too, I think.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Seems the eBay seller offering the cheap paracord who's listing I linked to is gone (banned, lol).
> 
> Well, all_outdoor_and_more, asincal, sgentry46, and mrparacord don't look like they will get banned any time soon judging by how much good feedback they each have.
> 
> This blue looks good for an HD25-1 Adidas cable.  Or blue camo would look cool, too, I think.


 

 Is this paracord hollow or do you need to take out the center first or something?


----------



## charlo89

It's a 50cm rca cable. With a silver wire (99,99%) cryo.
  There are one additional cotton sheath than the picture.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





charlo89 said:


> It's a 50cm rca cable. With a silver wire (99,99%) cryo.
> There are one additional cotton sheath than the picture.


 

 You made those!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Those are very nice!


----------



## charlo89

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> You made those!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  
Thanks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In doing this, I did not think it would be so difficult to manage many sheath ( 2 cottons, cooper, teflon, PET)


----------



## blackmoly

my prototype low profile LOD to RCAs using mundorf silver gold for my portable e9
   
  not yet finished, will apply some epoxy to seal the holes and gaps it and spray paint to make it look neater

   
  sawed off 2/3 of the rca body


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Is this paracord hollow or do you need to take out the center first or something?


 

 Yes, you take out the seven strands in the center, then you can use it as sleeving.  It couldn't be easier, no tools required other than your own hands.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





blackmoly said:


> my prototype low profile LOD to RCAs using mundorf silver gold for my portable e9


 

 ouhhh..mundorf silver gold will it make even better!!


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





charlo89 said:


> It's a 50cm rca cable. With a silver wire (99,99%) cryo.
> There are one additional cotton sheath than the picture.


 

 How much did you pay for those connectors?


----------



## Waazup

Can i ask where i can get the iPod dock connectors? I was going to have a go at making my own LOD.


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





waazup said:


> Can i ask where i can get the iPod dock connectors? I was going to have a go at making my own LOD.


 


  it used to be ridax, but they don't seem to have them anymore, anyone know of someplace else to get them?
   
  edit...
   
  this site has some as well, but not as good of a variety that ridax used to have...
   
http://www.sparkfun.com/categories/101


----------



## Pingupenguins

nice cable! looks pretty pro


----------



## charlo89

Quote: 





.sup said:


> How much did you pay for those connectors?


 


  You like ps audio plugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I paid 17$ for 4 plugs
   
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Original-24k-Gold-Plated-RCA-Locking-Connector-Plug-4pc-/280726042769?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415c937891#ht_4191wt_1344


----------



## renno61

can anybody identify these rca phono, soundflex is printed on the front i believe they are shop made as i got them in beaver radio,liverpool before they closed down.


----------



## funch

Quote: 





samsquanch said:


> it used to be ridax, but they don't seem to have them anymore, anyone know of someplace else to get them?
> 
> edit...
> 
> ...


 


 How about here:http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_81&zenid=1187cc1c74b21637d305aeb5d40d3c03
   
  That's bad news about Ridax. I was just in their site a while back, and they still showed the Apple stuff.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





charlo89 said:


> You like ps audio plugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Looks like a very common chinese connector but with "PS Audio" printed on it.  They look similar to the FP-104 and WBT0101 connectors.


----------



## Magedark

Charlo, what seathing is that?


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





charlo89 said:


> You like ps audio plugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Nice! I was just asking because I go the same ones without PS Audio written on it from Parts connection for about 20$


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Seems the eBay seller offering the cheap paracord who's listing I linked to is gone (banned, lol).
> 
> Well, all_outdoor_and_more, asincal, sgentry46, and mrparacord don't look like they will get banned any time soon judging by how much good feedback they each have.
> 
> This blue looks good for an HD25-1 Adidas cable.  Or blue camo would look cool, too, I think.


 

 the first one has a lot of colors, that is awesome, but he has this in the description:
"Please note that these are cut at 5 feet each (even if purchasing several of the same color).  "
   
  I'd be ordering some form the second one.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> the first one has a lot of colors, that is awesome, but he has this in the description:
> "Please note that these are cut at 5 feet each (even if purchasing several of the same color).  "
> 
> I'd be ordering some form the second one.


 


  [size=x-large]Please note that these are cut at 5 feet each[/size] (even if purchasing several of the same color).  Please check out one of our other listings if you are looking for longer lengths, or send us a message to see about requesting uncut continuous sections.  If requesting this, please ask first before buying because we may only have cut sections left.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

^ woah why the big caps?
  already asked but the only have 2 pieces available of the one I have. too bad I never made my mind to buy from the first one MadMax posted about lol


----------



## Waazup

Removed


----------



## Adda

Here is a pic of a new cable I made for my K240DF's.
  I'm still waiting for all the spare parts I need ot convert them back to the stock look, but at least the cable is done.
   
  List of tools and materials used:
   
  Stripped Mogami w2893.
  The insulation from an original K240 cable.
  Heatshrink of different sizes.
  Nylon bootlace.
  Two bits of thick cable insulation.
  Neutrik 4-pin male XLR
  Superglue.
  Fishing line.
  Solder.
  Soldering iron.
  A pair of scissors.
  A sharp knife.


----------



## Mad Max

7509HD recable.  I tried using the very soft orange paracord that I have underneath, but the result is not as quiet as I expected.  Well, at least it is very soft.


----------



## Waazup

Anyone have a good source for stranded SPC wire that is flexible, clear sleeving would be good but black or white will do.
  I have tried the stuff from Navships on eBay and they are just too stiff and TWspc is a little expensive.


----------



## Waazup

Quote: 





mad max said:


> 7509HD recable.  I tried using the very soft orange paracord that I have underneath, but the result is not as quiet as I expected.  Well, at least it is very soft.


 


 That looks really good.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





waazup said:


> Anyone have a good source for stranded SPC wire that is flexible, clear sleeving would be good but black or white will do.
> I have tried the stuff from Navships on eBay and they are just too stiff and TWspc is a little expensive.


 

 THIS http://www.ebay.com/itm/26-AWG-Silicone-Insulated-wire-65-strand-BLACK-5-FOOT-/260825949568?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cba702580
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/26-AWG-Silicone-Insulated-wire-65-strand-WHITE-5-FOOT-/250863351313?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a689ef611


----------



## liamstrain

If you need more than 5 foot lengths, Test Path is your friend.
  http://www.testpath.com/Categories/Silicone-Test-Lead-Wire-3086.htm
   
  edit - sorry, didn't notice the silver plated requirement... test path may still have though - they are a good source.


----------



## jinteddy7

Quote: 





mad max said:


> 7509HD recable.  I tried using the very soft orange paracord that I have underneath, but the result is not as quiet as I expected.  Well, at least it is very soft.


 


  nice


----------



## meme

*Cotton Sleeved Interconnect.*
   

   
  Ingredients - Cardas 21.5 awg copper signal conductor, CHK silver plated RCA plugs, 7mm cotton sleeving.
   
  Length - 0.8 metres.


----------



## Somebody007

I proudly present my first ever cable!


----------



## Pingupenguins

I'm sure thats crazy microphonic. You should try Paracord next time. Great looking stand. hahaha.


----------



## zest

Superlux HD 681 mod, braided John's Silver wire, Palics 3.5mm plug and AKG velour pads. Not a big improvement in SQ, wire is pretty sensitive to microphonics, it's my first headphone recabling, will do better next time with some filter and Mogami cable.
   
  Before:

  and after:


----------



## liamstrain

That looks pretty good! Shame about it being too microphonic for you.


----------



## zest

Thanks ! Forgot to say I replaced the red plastic rings with copper gaskets.
  While listening, I can clearly hear any rubbing on clothes and I'm usually not very sensitive to microphonics, that's why I ordered some Mogami 2893 cable in red.


----------



## liamstrain

You could also see about putting a nylon monofilament or cotton sheath on the bottom braid - and see if that helps.


----------



## DefQon

In need of some pure silver, anyone know a supplier where I could grab some off? 
   
  (Might not be the best place to ask for such a request but it's the only thread that is constantly active with people on knowledge with recabling and DIY cable jobs.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Home grown audio
   
  Take five audio
   
  Both offer cryo. Idk how pure their silver is. I'd double check to make sure they are putting out 99.9999% If you can get a lab to test it, let us all know. You can also hit up jewlers and buy teflon tubing or heat shrink PVC on to it.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Home grown audio
> 
> Take five audio
> 
> Both offer cryo. Idk how pure their silver is. I'd double check to make sure they are putting out 99.9999% If you can get a lab to test it, let us all know. You can also hit up jewlers and buy teflon tubing or heat shrink PVC on to it.


 

 Thanks.
   
  Wish Parrots was here to input with some pure silver recommendations that guy is re-cabling freak (in a good way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I've been looking at some 26awg solid core pure silver lately but not sure if single solid cores are good for DIY recabling as once with clear teflon tubing set in place gets bit stiff and microphonic not to mention another layer of braiding. See a lot of pure silver wire on ebay for Jewelry purposes but unsure if they are suitable for this kind of job, not to mention they are much softer and cheaper then actual pure silver cable for audio purposes.


----------



## Br777

cooner wire is always a place to check, they offer every type of wire under the sun, and sometimes you can get it in small quantities  as low as 50 ft.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Wish Parrots was here to input with some pure silver recommendations that guy is re-cabling freak (in a good way
> 
> ...


 


  Yeah. If your doing a mobile cable. I wouldn't stress a solid core cable. If your doing a desktop only low movement cable, then by all means go ahead. I'd never do solid core in a headphone. That's just my drift.
   
  IC's on the other hand. Sure. go for it
   
   
   




br777 said:


> cooner wire is always a place to check, they offer every type of wire under the sun, and sometimes you can get it in small quantities  as low as 50 ft.


 

  
  As great as cooner wire seems. It doesn't work for me. The site won't load. Looks great though. hahaha.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> As great as cooner wire seems. It doesn't work for me. The site won't load. Looks great though. hahaha.


 


   
  their site is always a mess for some reason, but if you call them they are helpful.


----------



## more2teayap

Hi guys, I heard that oxidized copper will sounds better than the non-oxidized copper, is it true? If it's true, how do I make my copper wire oxidize?
  Thanks.


----------



## zest

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> You could also see about putting a nylon monofilament or cotton sheath on the bottom braid - and see if that helps.


 


  Maybe cotton sheath could do the trick, thanks.
[/img]


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Yeah. If your doing a mobile cable. I wouldn't stress a solid core cable. If your doing a desktop only low movement cable, then by all means go ahead. I'd never do solid core in a headphone. That's just my drift.
> 
> IC's on the other hand. Sure. go for it


 

 Yeah got plenty of cables for IC's but need one for some headphone recabling....there use to be quite a few on ebay, now they are all gone. Are mogami cables good for headphone recabling jobs in terms of sound quality, easy to handle and microphonics?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Are mogami cables good for headphone recabling jobs in terms of sound quality, easy to handle and microphonics?


 

 Yes. They are quite good. Easy to work with. Quiet enough on their own - or easy to sheath in paracord or other quiet sheathing. I find the 2893 starquad to be a perfect headphone cable... especially at the price.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





more2teayap said:


> Hi guys, I heard that oxidized copper will sounds better than the non-oxidized copper, is it true? If it's true, how do I make my copper wire oxidize?
> Thanks.


 


  I've not heard that - and frankly, it doesn't make much sense to me. But all copper cable will be slightly surface oxidized unless you can work totally in a vacuum, and have a vacuum seal on the sheathing...


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





more2teayap said:


> Hi guys, I heard that oxidized copper will sounds better than the non-oxidized copper, is it true? If it's true, how do I make my copper wire oxidize?
> Thanks.


 

  Now that's pure, concentrated bs.  Do take good care of your cables.


----------



## Pingupenguins

^^ i want to know where that information came from. hahaha


----------



## Armaegis

Oxygen is used in the production of regular copper to help remove impurities. Maybe that's where it came from?


----------



## Mad Max

If that were no different from regular oxidation, then all copper wires would be very black.


----------



## Armaegis

or green


----------



## Mad Max

green = copper sulfate/carbonate/chloride
  not quite oxygen


----------



## liamstrain

The formation of copper carbonate is an oxidation process. (Copper + Oxygen + Carbon) usually formed with a combination of moisture (ambient or direct) and oxygen (atmospheric usually).
   
  2 Cu (s) + H2O (g) + CO2 + O2 → Cu(OH)2 + CuCO3 (s) 
   
  if you want to be specific.


----------



## more2teayap

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> ^^ i want to know where that information came from. hahaha


 

 One of my friend, his Cryo Copper interconnect while thing becomes green, he said it's oxidation, he said it's better, but I didn't get the chance to try.


----------



## Armaegis

Well as long as he's happy with it. I would be a bit miffed if something I paid good money for oxidized that quickly.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> The formation of copper carbonate is an oxidation process. (Copper + Oxygen + Carbon) usually formed with a combination of moisture (ambient or direct) and oxygen (atmospheric usually).
> 
> 2 Cu (s) + H2O (g) + CO2 + O2 → Cu(OH)2 + CuCO3 (s)
> 
> if you want to be specific.


 

 I've actually only seen cables turn black so far. What would be a good source of sufficient carbon dioxide to generate copper carbonate?  Certainly not the air unless carbon dioxide happens to be in great concentration near the cable for _x_ reason, I think.


  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Well as long as he's happy with it. I would be a bit miffed if something I paid good money for oxidized that quickly.


 

 Me, too.  Well-made cables should last many years before they oxidize noticeably, no?


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





more2teayap said:


> One of my friend, his Cryo Copper interconnect while thing becomes green, he said it's oxidation, he said it's better, but I didn't get the chance to try.


 


  Oxidation adds resistance (not crazy amounts mind you) and can have an effect on the skin effect of signals (at audio frequencies the effect should be very minimal).  If the oxidation was extreme, and the gauge of the individual strands was rather small, then oxidation may have some impact, but as things stand, he's probably just gotten used to the cables, so the sound has become "normal" to him, and in his mind, better than when they were new.


----------



## more2teayap

Quote: 





samsquanch said:


> Oxidation adds resistance (not crazy amounts mind you) and can have an effect on the skin effect of signals (at audio frequencies the effect should be very minimal).  If the oxidation was extreme, and the gauge of the individual strands was rather small, then oxidation may have some impact, but as things stand, he's probably just gotten used to the cables, so the sound has become "normal" to him, and in his mind, better than when they were new.


 

 Thanks for the info. But the next time I met him, I'll compare between a oxidized cryo and a non oxidized cryo.
   
  Btw, here's my favorite cable,

  It's my third attempt of making mixed interconnect. This one is a mixed of copper and SPC, it gives the symbals a great "tings" and the bass is tight.
  Gonna let go to a buyer today.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





mad max said:


> I've actually only seen cables turn black so far. What would be a good source of sufficient carbon dioxide to generate copper carbonate?  Certainly not the air unless carbon dioxide happens to be in great concentration near the cable for _x_ reason, I think.
> 
> Me, too.  Well-made cables should last many years before they oxidize noticeably, no?


 

 I'm sure in a household environment the concentration of carbon dioxide and sulfur are much higher than in the "natural" environment. Furnaces come to mind.


----------



## Mad Max

But is that high enough?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

My TF10 cable is clear and I can see a slight green color trough, but very slight, specially compared to the ones in this thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/561993/anybody-experienced-greening-iem-cables


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





mad max said:


> But is that high enough?


 

 Probably... it's not like you need high concentrations. Even trace amounts will preferentially react, and given enough time (months, years, etc) will lower the resale value of all the precious shinies.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Yes. They are quite good. Easy to work with. Quiet enough on their own - or easy to sheath in paracord or other quiet sheathing. I find the 2893 starquad to be a perfect headphone cable... especially at the price.


 


  Thanks, where from?


----------



## funch

http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=505
   
  This one also:http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=504


----------



## dieselstation

Noob here.. can i ask for some advice? My headphone cables currently look like this:
   

   
  They are not long enough to my liking, and the fact that the 3.5mm tip has 4 "connectors" and the 2.5mm ends have 3 "connecters" makes it hard to find replacements. 
   
  My questions are:
   
  1. Where do you guys buy your DIY plugs in both 3.5 and 2.5 from? I don't need anything super fancy.. just metallic ones will be fine.
  2. Do i NEED to do quad cables? can i get away with just doing a typical 3.5mm stereo setup? 
  3. What about the splitter in the middle. Do people sell a splitter type? or do you just splice and solder and wrap it up?


----------



## liamstrain

In the U.S. Markertek (among others) sells 3.5mm TRRS as well as 2.5mm TRS connectors. 
   
  Whether you need to use the same configuration depends a bit on the phones and your application for them. Typically we see TRRS used where there are also microphones or other things going on - in which case, to preserve functionality, yes - you need them. 
   
  Have you considered just making a TRRS extension cable to get  the length you want?


----------



## dieselstation

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> In the U.S. Markertek (among others) sells 3.5mm TRRS as well as 2.5mm TRS connectors.
> 
> Whether you need to use the same configuration depends a bit on the phones and your application for them. Typically we see TRRS used where there are also microphones or other things going on - in which case, to preserve functionality, yes - you need them.
> 
> Have you considered just making a TRRS extension cable to get  the length you want?


 


  I haven't been able to find any, or i don't know where to look to find one. So i figured i might as well just make my own. Any yes my current cables have iOS volume controls in the middle of them. I figured i don't really need that feature if i made my own cable.


----------



## renno61

Quote: 





zest said:


> Thanks ! Forgot to say I replaced the red plastic rings with copper gaskets.
> While listening, I can clearly hear any rubbing on clothes and I'm usually not very sensitive to microphonics, that's why I ordered some Mogami 2893 cable in red.


 
  nice idea
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 do you happen to know what size?


----------



## liamstrain

Single sided entry, balanced mod - mogami 2893, Neutrik 4 pin xlr.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





dieselstation said:


> I haven't been able to find any, or i don't know where to look to find one. So i figured i might as well just make my own. Any yes my current cables have iOS volume controls in the middle of them. I figured i don't really need that feature if i made my own cable.


 
   
  I've used this one, and it a tough plug, but heavy and big.
   
  but you wont be needed a 4 conductor plug if you are not going to be using/ading the microphone option in the cable. basically any 3.5 to 3.5 cable extension will work as long as it fits.
   
  2 straight rean plugs or 1 straight rean and 1 angled neutrik with mogami 2893 will do the job. simple and easy. or you could go for a fancier setting of plugs and sleeves.
   
  edit: just notice it is 2.5mm plug on the headphone side... I havent use any of those, so good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the neutrik or rean are still good for the other end of the cable.


----------



## dieselstation

Thanks. But i went and bought a standard 3.5mm extension cable and i only get audio from one speaker. I guess i'm gonna try your links and see if i can find parts.
  
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> but you wont be needed a 4 conductor plug if you are not going to be using/ading the microphone option in the cable. basically any 3.5 to 3.5 cable extension will work as long as it fits.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





dieselstation said:


> Thanks. But i went and bought a standard 3.5mm extension cable and i only get audio from one speaker. I guess i'm gonna try your links and see if i can find parts.


 


  Probably only the left - which means they're not playing well with the extra ring... some connectors do, some don't. DIY is pretty straightforward.


----------



## zest

Quote: 





renno61 said:


> nice idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  14x22 for the little one, 26x42 for the big one, but I think 14x20 and 26x31 or 26x34 are easier to find. Gasket is not the best term for searching these, try "copper washer" or "sealing washer"


----------



## renno61

Quote: 





zest said:


> 14x22 for the little one, 26x42 for the big one, but I think 14x20 and 26x31 or 26x34 are easier to find. Gasket is not the best term for searching these, try "copper washer" or "sealing washer"


 
  thanks for the info


----------



## Benjamin6264

Here's the DIY cable that I made for my LCD-2's. They're arriving tomorrow. 
   

   
  Furutech FP-704 1/4" Stereo Plug
  Moon Audio Silver Dragon Cable
  Qables Y-Splitter (Black)
  Switchraft 4-pin Mini XLR


----------



## suhaybh

Need some recommendations for recabling DT770 Pro 80. Also I was wondering if I could recable the headphones HD25 style (two single terminations that loop around but come out as a single connection).


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





suhaybh said:


> Also I was wondering if I could recable the headphones HD25 style (two single terminations that loop around but come out as a single connection).


 


  You mean single sided entry recable? All you have to do is take apart the headphone completely and feed the wire through the headband. I suggest taking it all apart, soldering the new wire to the old, then pulling both through. 
   
  For 2 "connections" just run 4 conductors and have one reach the left/right ear. then have more wire run through and get the remaining. fairly simple. No need for splicing.


----------



## Pingupenguins

ATH-ES7 Recable.
   
  26 AWG SPC braided with cotton strands. 3/32 nylon multifilament. NYS231B.


----------



## more2teayap

4th attempt of making mixed cable braiding is not what I'm expected


----------



## Pingupenguins

Anyone know the O.D of paracord?
   
  Also, where can I get 4:1 3/8 heatshrink. Dual wall or standard. either way.


----------



## Mad Max

Paracord: ~5-8mm depending on how much you stretch/compress it.  I've had no issues getting 4x24awg wires through it, and that's about as much as you can stick in there.
  
  Heatshrink: one place that you can get 4:1 is fleabay


----------



## qusp

i doubt very much you'll get dual wall 4:1 in 3/8 anywhere including ebay as the adhesive wall would stop a size that small from being able to shrink that much, even with nothing inside it. but you could try wirecare for non adhesive and an outside chance of 3:1 adhesive


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> ATH-ES7 Recable.
> 
> 26 AWG SPC braided with cotton strands. 3/32 nylon multifilament. NYS231B.


 
  you sure you dont mean 3/16? 3/32 is ~2mm and multifilament doesnt stretch much, plus i'm not even sure there is such a thing, while there is definitely 3/16, i have a roll


----------



## Pingupenguins

Cable entry of a NYS231B is 4mm.
   
  I bought 3/32. http://www.ebay.com/itm/360405577496?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_823


----------



## JamesMcProgger

^ that is where I buy my sleeves, good stuff.


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Cable entry of a NYS231B is 4mm.
> 
> I bought 3/32. http://www.ebay.com/itm/360405577496?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_823


 


  ahh ok, i knew it went down to 1/8, but hadnt seen 3/32 before, hard to imagine what wire you could put in that given the 1/8 only fits a twisted pair of 24awg TWCu. and re the neutrik, i agree its a stupid size opening, but thats what we have dremels for =)
   
  furryletters is a great shop for sure


----------



## Pingupenguins

anyone able to heatshrink their neutriks? I wanted to completely coverthe jack in heatshrink and have it also be a strain relief, but I'm not sure 3/8 at 3:1 will work.
   
  Also, any suggestions as to what dremel to buy and where from?


----------



## Nightslayer

Anyone have a problem with right-angled plugs? I recabled my Grados with a neutrik right-angle, and the issue is that it has spoiled the jacks in two of my amps so far because the rotation of the plugs exerts strain on the jacks..


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> anyone able to heatshrink their neutriks? I wanted to completely coverthe jack in heatshrink and have it also be a strain relief, but I'm not sure 3/8 at 3:1 will work.
> 
> Also, any suggestions as to what dremel to buy and where from?


 


  I have 12mm 3:1 shrink tube (.47 inch), and that does NOT fit over my Neutrik NP2XB 1/4" plugs. But it is more than sufficient to fit over the Rean 1/8th (Neutrik NYS231BG) plugs and inline jacks. And still shrinks down enough to be tight over Mogami 2893.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





nightslayer said:


> Anyone have a problem with right-angled plugs? I recabled my Grados with a neutrik right-angle, and the issue is that it has spoiled the jacks in two of my amps so far because the rotation of the plugs exerts strain on the jacks..


 


  No. This is one of many reasons I tend to prefer straight connectors. You should be able to replace the jacks though.


----------



## Mad Max

More like he should have used a Switchcraft (straight or angled) since it would better distribute its weight between the jack and the amplifier's casing, assuming that the jacks are level with rest of the front plate.


----------



## Nightslayer

Quote: 





mad max said:


> More like he should have used a Switchcraft (straight or angled) since it would better distribute its weight between the jack and the amplifier's casing, assuming that the jacks are level with rest of the front plate.


 


  Mmm that seems like a viable option. Too bad it is so much easier to obtain neutriks than it is switchcrafts in my little island home..


----------



## Pingupenguins

Nice I never thought about that, Switchcrafts are very expensive though.


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> No. This is one of many reasons I tend to prefer straight connectors. You should be able to replace the jacks though.


 

  
  huh? normally right angles are LESS brutal on jacks than straight, not more. neutrik isnt quite as good as switchcraft or oyaide in this way due to the conical end to the barrel (shared by the straight version) rather than the other 2 which sit flush. unless you are then pulling your cable out at a straight angle, using the leverage in the wrong way, it should be better than straight. if for home use though, straight jacks are better (other than neutrik because of the same conical end) where your cable comes out perpendicular to the panel


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





mad max said:


> More like he should have used a Switchcraft (straight or angled) since it would better distribute its weight between the jack and the amplifier's casing, assuming that the jacks are level with rest of the front plate.


 


  exactly


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





qusp said:


> huh? normally right angles are LESS brutal on jacks than straight, not more. neutrik isnt quite as good as switchcraft or oyaide in this way due to the conical end to the barrel (shared by the straight version) rather than the other 2 which sit flush. unless you are then pulling your cable out at a straight angle, using the leverage in the wrong way, it should be better than straight. if for home use though, straight jacks are better (other than neutrik because of the same conical end) where your cable comes out perpendicular to the panel


 


  It wasn't clear to me where he was using it - but all my portable amps have perpendicular to panel jacks as well - straight connectors keep things nice and tidy. Only the Headroom bithead/airhead with it's angled corner placed jacks makes sense to me for RA connectors. I also usually end up with a 1/8th ->1/4 adaptor cord in there too (Grado/Cardas/Custom) - so that probably takes some of the strain off. 
   
  I agree the angled faces of the Neutrik 1/8th plugs don't make much sense to me. Their fullsize connectors/jacks are so well thought out - it's a puzzlement.


----------



## MAMware

double post


----------



## MAMware

hello, i dont know the name of what i need but i will describe them as the male conectors that attach to the headphones, i wonder where to buy them and their name

  
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> HD25 low profile cable


----------



## liamstrain

As far as I know, only Cardas makes them. You can get them a few places - I like Parts Connexion: http://www.partsconnexion.com/CARDAS-71677.html


----------



## JamesMcProgger

^ yes the cardas senn plug is the only one, sadly because its priced at >20 bucks and its feels like a plastic cheapo plug.
   
  following the same subject, anyone tried this other senn plug? I bought a pair of his TF10 plug and its OK. he also offers the shell and the Y split shell as well. but the TF10 is only 5 bucks, 7 with shells and the senn is $15...


----------



## qusp

nope and i'm unlikely to, this whole business of leaving the pins exposed and you having to use glue reinforced heatshrink for strain relief is a bit of a weak point imo. i might check out his splitter though
   
  one thing..Furutech? is he implying the connectors are made by Furutech? because for sure nothing else on the cables is


----------



## JamesMcProgger

^ Im lost, where did you read furutech?
   
  and he does have the shells for the pins, is like this one, for some reason you have to PM him asking him to make a new auction with the whole set. I guess we still need epoxy or superglue to hold them together, have a set of TF10 plugs at home, will get it this week.


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> ^ Im lost, where did you read furutech?
> 
> and he does have the shells for the pins, is like this one, for some reason you have to PM him asking him to make a new auction with the whole set. I guess we still need epoxy or superglue to hold them together, have a set of TF10 plugs at home, will get it this week.


 


  check the rest of his auctions by looking at 'other items by this seller', hes got a number of finished IEM cables that he calls Furutech or at least mentions it, because its unclear exactly what hes saying is futrutech as the wire, mini etc he mentions as other details but in the item title he puts Furutech; as far as i can see there is zilch to do with Furu and hes maybe just leveraging sales using their Brand name
   
  this is apparently a Furutech Ultimate Ears upgrade cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  maybe hes got some affiliation? if it was branded i'm sure we would have heard about it in some sort of announcement.
   
  dont get me wrong i think its cool this option is available, but it would be cooler if someone from HongKong ebay broke the mould; if you know what i mean.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Yes I see now, it does seems weird. "1.2M Long, Soft Cable, 2 x Furutech with silver plated hi-end audio cable (White). 3.5mm Palic Gold-Plated plug" for this I understand the 2 x refers to the iem plugs(?) ... fishy. he does sells plugs for cheap though


----------



## ardgedee

The Cardas HPSC plugs are $13 plus shipping at Partsconnexion. Slightly more than $13 incl. shipping but this way you don't have to make your own strain relief. Considering the ebay seller is going to have to raise his price for plugs with jackets, he doesn't look competitive. I'd like to see more options too, but this doesn't look like the one.


----------



## qusp

yep thats what it seems to be saying, but it says that about the UE, Westone, shure terminated plugs, but the connectors by themselves dont mention it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  I cant see furutech doing this without making some sort of announcement here; plus they would probably cost more than the entire cable does not <$5 each. they'd also be cryoed, polished, damped and rhodium plated to within an inch of their life; or some sort of tweak =) 
   
  yes quite a decent price and handy, so probably shouldnt make a big deal


----------



## GSully

Hi There,
   
  Quick question for those using paracord for sleeving. How do you usually sleeve Mogami 2893? I have some 550 paracord with a colour that I really like but can't get it over the outer jacket of the 2893. Does it typically have to be stripped, litz braided then sleeved? If so, any tips for an easy way to strip the 2893?
   
  Or, am I better off just going techflex?
   
  Thanks,
   
  -G


----------



## SpudHarris

I had exactly the same problem tonight. I took off the outer sleeve and unwound the copper screen and it fits with the paper wrap and cotton. It's either do this or use 3/16 multifilament. I have some of this on order so hope it works without having to do this again.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





gsully said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Quick question for those using paracord for sleeving. How do you usually sleeve Mogami 2893? I have some 550 paracord with a colour that I really like but can't get it over the outer jacket of the 2893. Does it typically have to be stripped, litz braided then sleeved? If so, any tips for an easy way to strip the 2893?
> 
> ...


 

 slice the mogami with a cutter, all the way from a side. then remove the rubber. there are 3 more layers: copper > paper > cotton strings(?) then you have 4 wires each in its own color of rubber cover. you could leave some layers if it fits, extra insulation never hurts.
   
   
  I just got 6 different colors of paracord, the red/black caught my eye, looks perfect for some badass IEM/Portable recable.


----------



## GSully

Thanks for the input guys. I only have a few feet of 2893 that I want to save for another project so I started with some Belden 1172A I had kicking around. It is great cable but Belden uses a proprietary "French Braid" shielding under the jacket that is an absolute _NIGHTMARE_ to strip without affecting the wires underneath. It is woven instead of wrapped so you can't just pull it off (might be hard to see in the photo). 
   

   
  After a bit of steady-hand snipping I had it stripped down enough to fit in the paracord. I just wanted to make an 8 foot extension (start off easy right?) so nothing too tricky.
   

   
  I temporarily threw on some cheapie connectors that I had kicking around. I have a set of Switchcrafts in the mail so those will be replacing the current ones pretty soon.
   
  Thanks again for all the help. I am sure you will hear from me again soon on here.


----------



## SpudHarris

I tried stripping off a braid like that from som Holden Cable (Millian Acoustics). What a royal PITA! I threw it in the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Kudos for your patience and the cable looks good too mate!


----------



## tranhieu

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> ^ yes the cardas senn plug is the only one, sadly because its priced at >20 bucks and its feels like a plastic cheapo plug.
> 
> following the same subject, anyone tried this other senn plug? I bought a pair of his TF10 plug and its OK. he also offers the shell and the Y split shell as well. but the TF10 is only 5 bucks, 7 with shells and the senn is $15...


 


  I would say those plugs are overpriced. His Pailiccs jack for one, would cost no more than 2$ if it were to be bought in hk or china.
  I bought some iem plugs from him and they are pretty good, but 5$ is quite steep.


----------



## ardgedee

I suspect the shipping a single item to the US costs him more than the $2 he's asking on Ebay. He probably still makes a decent profit off single-item orders, but not as well as it looks.


----------



## GSully

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> I tried stripping off a braid like that from som Holden Cable (Millian Acoustics). What a royal PITA! I threw it in the end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Hahah, thanks. I have a pair of really thin snips that made the job a little less painful. I am getting some crossover when I jiggle the cable but I am almost positive it is the inferior connectors.
   
  The switchcrafts should be here soon so hopefully that will resolve the issue.


----------



## Waazup

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I suspect the shipping a single item to the US costs him more than the $2 he's asking on Ebay. He probably still makes a decent profit off single-item orders, but not as well as it looks.


 

 Shipping from asia is very cheap, you can buy a USB cable or screen protectors and such on ebay for $0.50 with free shipping.


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





waazup said:


> Shipping from asia is very cheap, you can buy a USB cable or screen protectors and such on ebay for $0.50 with free shipping.


 


  yep, because its subsidised by the government


----------



## Cesarec

Hi guys,I'm phy student and electrotechnician by profession...Coming from Croatia.This is my first post!
  I have few questions for you!
 I'm thinking about recabling my Sennheiser PX100 (I know they re not expensive and the best but I like them alot and I would like to put a part of my personality in them,also i just love to do diy projects because I learn that way  ,and cable broke ofc.)
  So,questions:
   
  1)Cable:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-feet-stranded-28-AWG-Silver-Teflon-Wire-Violet-/380315483359?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588c91bcdf
   
  is this thin enough?Will it be okay?its not expensive and color is nice 
   
  2)Viablue 3,5mm (small one),is it overkill?Its really nice and I can use it in future for other projects,so I dont think so! You?
   
  3)I need some nice sleeve that will fit! Any recommendations? I like it to be gray or something nice,colorful!
  You will see in a picture what I'm thinking of (sorry,its bad,made in paint)
   
  4)recommend me heat shrink that will fit! I need one with bigger diameter for Y split and 3,5mm connector and one smaller for 2 wires going in each can...any smaller and nice y split to buy (maybe i make one myself) ?

 5)will this cables be okay for portable rig?what about microphonics?
   
  picture:
 http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/69750633.png/
  
  Also going to build cmoy (for Grado SR60 comming in future) and change battery and do CF mod on my iPod 
  I can buy everything but i just like do do it by myself because its fun for me,hope You understand...Thank You for Your help,and I hope I posted in right place!


----------



## Pingupenguins

First off, the person your buying wire from is a very good seller. So I suggest getting your wire from him if you can. I use the same stuff. 28AWG is good for mobile. I use 28AWG on in ears. If your going to sleeve the wire I suggest getting the cheapest color not a pretty color when it will be covered. As for sleeving. If your using 28AWG go with this. It's pretty small and won't be useful with anything most people do. But I use it for small mobile cables. 
   
  DON'T BUY VIABLUE. Yeah they are pretty but come on..... there won't be any difference in sound and putting it all together will be a pain in the arse. Just stick with this. Get one for the jack and one for the y-split.
   
  As for heatshrink and your y-split. Take the Nickle handle from the NYS231 and put it in your y-split.  Get some 3:1 heatshrink from here 3/8 to cover the y-split and the termination.


----------



## Br777

personally i'd buy the viablue just because i liked how it looked..  remember, the music sounds better when the cable you made looks awesome!


----------



## Cesarec

Okay,i will buy some wire from that guy its not expensive...
 I think I might get this 3,5mm its nice and not so expensive:
  http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1253
   
  For Y split I have one connector for 0,5$ at home 
  I want my cable to be nice,so I think ill buy sleeving here:
 http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve.htm
 They are small and very very nice(for 6€+shipping its the best sleeve and affordable):
  http://lh5.ggpht.com/_bT7iCxS33e0/S0WLzmORYZI/AAAAAAAAC5Q/0UWeHpepjg0/MDPC-Xa.jpg
  
  EDIT:all wires except orange are 3,95$


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





cesarec said:


> Hi guys,I'm phy student and electrotechnician by profession...Coming from Croatia.This is my first post!
> I have few questions for you!
> I'm thinking about recabling my Sennheiser PX100 (I know they re not expensive and the best but I like them alot and I would like to put a part of my personality in them,also i just love to do diy projects because I learn that way  ,and cable broke ofc.)
> So,questions:
> ...


 
    
  Quote:


pingupenguins said:


> First off, the person your buying wire from is a very good seller. So I suggest getting your wire from him if you can. I use the same stuff. 28AWG is good for mobile. I use 28AWG on in ears. If your going to sleeve the wire I suggest getting the cheapest color not a pretty color when it will be covered. As for sleeving. If your using 28AWG go with this. It's pretty small and won't be useful with anything most people do. But I use it for small mobile cables.
> 
> DON'T BUY VIABLUE. Yeah they are pretty but come on..... there won't be any difference in sound and putting it all together will be a pain in the arse. Just stick with this. Get one for the jack and one for the y-split.
> 
> As for heatshrink and your y-split. Take the Nickle handle from the NYS231 and put it in your y-split.  Get some 3:1 heatshrink from here 3/8 to cover the y-split and the termination.


 

Black/Gold always looks better.  =p
  Also, consider the right-angle version.
  These are cheaper if you are in the US, best find some vendor closer to Croatia that carries them.
  Still, it doesn't quite compare to the venerable Switchcraft. (right-angle ver.)
   
  If you are going to get one for the barrel, then get this one instead because it will have a larger, easier to work with opening in the back.  (or if you want a nickel barrel)
   
  To help reduce microphonics, I recommend cotton sleeving under the nylon braid.  This copper wire instead of that stiff navships wire.  You will want larger sleeving instead of that 3/32".  This should do if that one isn't big enough, I'm not sure.


----------



## Pingupenguins

I don't think you will enjoy that. It looks like that stuff is made out of hard fibers creating a lot of microphonics like techflex. If you want pretty colors get Paracord.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paracord-Mil-Spec-Type-III-7-Strand-550-Cord-5-Hank-/110748853310?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item5f782aa030
  The 3.5mm jacks are good. But I hear they are pain to solder. I know for a fact that Neutriks are a sinch to solder up.


----------



## Mad Max

The cotton sleeving?  It's the antithesis of stiff and microphonic, I assure you, having built cables with it myself.  It is thinner than it looks in the picture.  Paracord is soft, but hardly makes a difference in reducing microphonics in cables versus that cotton sleeving, or so I found out.  It looks really pretty, though, on the exterior.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





mad max said:


> The cotton sleeving?  It's the antithesis of stiff and microphonic, I assure you, having built cables with it myself.  It is thinner than it looks in the picture.  Paracord is soft, but hardly makes a difference in reducing microphonics in cables versus that cotton sleeving, or so I found out.  It looks really pretty, though, on the exterior.


 

 Oh sorry. I was replying to the guy above you. We posted near the same time i didn't read your post till after. I've never used paracord but I assume is simlar to Nylon multi. I was going to get some for my Aviator recable.


----------



## Cesarec

Im shure that im going for Mogami wire!jFor the connector i dont know yet,im experienced in soldering so I think I'll buy it,its only 2,5$...
  So for sleeving i will go for paracord if u say its almost like cotton!just have to find seller that ships in Cro...
  Hmmm,one more thing!Can you recommend me some good solder,because here in cro everything is expensive and
  I like ebay alot (or the one I have at the moment Sn60 Pb40 will be fine?)!
   
  Btw thanks guys,you are really helpful!


----------



## Pingupenguins

60/40 is fine. There is a lot of hype about different solders. Some people say lead messes up the sound, some use exotic blends with silver and gold, I just use 2% silver solder but it really makes no difference. Just find a fine gauge solder and you will be ok.


----------



## Waazup

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> 60/40 is fine. There is a lot of hype about different solders. Some people say lead messes up the sound, some use exotic blends with silver and gold, I just use 2% silver solder but it really makes no difference. Just find a fine gauge solder and you will be ok.


 

 I think solder makes all the difference in how good a solder job you want to do, if you go for any old cheap solder you will just end up with really bad solder joints.
  I have been trying a few solders over the last few weeks and i found the one from Cardas to work the best and easiest to work with and if you use bad solder you will end up with bad joints which would most likely effect the sound.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Fair enough. But if the joint is perfect the sound won't vary regardless of your solder imo. It's just a matter of what creates the best joints with the least amount of skill. I've been looking at this solder. Anyone try it? I know a amp maker who uses this stuff for the thousands of pcb's he solders. I figure if the amp gets critically acclaimed and he can make these in 15 minutes. Must be the best at being easy to work with when having minimal use of skill.


----------



## Waazup

Anyone know what jack it is that plugs into the Ultrasone Pro 900, i just bought a pair but the seller lost the cable so will have to make my own cable. Is it just a standard 3.5mm jack plug?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





waazup said:


> Anyone know what jack it is that plugs into the Ultrasone Pro 900, i just bought a pair but the seller lost the cable so will have to make my own cable. Is it just a standard 3.5mm jack plug?


 

 Nope. It's a 3.5mm plug but it has male threads on it for screwing into the headphone, preventing it from being pulled out.
   
  Qables sells the plugs, but they're of the type intended for a molded on cover. That'll work if you don't mind just covering them up with heatshrink. Only other places I've been able to find a complete plug is a couple places in the UK but they don't ship to the US. And I'm not entirely sure that the threads are the proper threads for the Ultrasones.
   
  se


----------



## Waazup

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Nope. It's a 3.5mm plug but it has male threads on it for screwing into the headphone, preventing it from being pulled out.
> 
> Qables sells the plugs, but they're of the type intended for a molded on cover. That'll work if you don't mind just covering them up with heatshrink. Only other places I've been able to find a complete plug is a couple places in the UK but they don't ship to the US. And I'm not entirely sure that the threads are the proper threads for the Ultrasones.
> 
> se


 


 Thanks.


----------



## Steve Eddy

This is one of the UK sources I found in case you may be in the UK or Europe.
   
  http://micronic.esellution.co.uk/store/item/559/3.5mm-locking-stereo-gold-jack-plug-7.9mm-male-thread
   
  se


----------



## Mad Max

That threading is not the same as what the Qables plug has, not to mention that its body is too wide.  I've seen that plug carried by a few sellers in the US, but I forgot which ones.  They were the type of vendors, however, that have a minimum quantity of order.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





mad max said:


> That threading is not the same as what the Qables plug has, not to mention that its body is too wide.


 

 You sure about that? I took images of both plugs, scaled them, rotated them and overlaid them on top of each other and switched back and forth and they appear to be identical.
   
  se


----------



## Mad Max

Well then, nevermind, lol.


----------



## Steve Eddy

I've a friend in the UK that I'm going to have buy some and send them to me so we'll know for sure when I get them and put them in the hands of someone with a pair of Pro 900's.
   
  se


----------



## Pingupenguins

@SE
   
  Do you know if there are any Sleek audio SA6 plugs on the market? I can't find any for a aftermarket cable.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> @SE
> 
> Do you know if there are any Sleek audio SA6 plugs on the market? I can't find any for a aftermarket cable.


 

 I'm afraid I have absolutely no idea. Sorry.
   
  se


----------



## qusp

just rip the ultrasone socket out and put a lemo or mini XLR in


----------



## Waazup

I would rather keep it in original condition for future resale value and i would not know where to start even if i wanted to.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

hopefully my next-to-last HD25 cable version, thanks to mad max for the suggestions on paracord, this thing is soft and nice looking.
   
  the paracord wasnt thin enough as to fit in the headband gap so I had to use a brown one, slimmest I've had, only for that segment.
   
 
 
   
  I'm going to nickname this one "2mm to perfection" this is why:
   


Spoiler: Im%20really%20pissed%20about%20this



miscalculated the expansion of the sleeve. also putting 2 wires inside this segment was a PITA


----------



## liamstrain

"2mm to perfection" - brilliant. 
   
  Looks really good. 
   
  What are you using to get the retaining rib in the heat shrink?


----------



## Waazup

That looks fantastic, hopefully one day i can make cables that nice.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> "2mm to perfection" - brilliant.
> 
> Looks really good.
> 
> What are you using to get the retaining rib in the heat shrink?


 

 Sorry, Not sure what do you mean by retaining rib, the one that holds the cable with screws or the gap between the headband? all sleeve unions have a little bit of superglue to the cable and then heatshrink over the sleeve, if that helps.

  
  Quote: 





waazup said:


> That looks fantastic, hopefully one day i can make cables that nice.


 

 thanks. a bit less than 1 year ago I was asking for directions in this thread so its not that hard considering is something I have the time to work on 1 weekend each month.


----------



## Armaegis

I really don't like the sharp angle in the HD25 headband right where the cable enters. I wound up taking a dremel to it so the cable exits more naturally rather than the sharp right angled bend.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





waazup said:


> That looks fantastic, hopefully one day i can make cables that nice.


 

 Don't worry, a lot of guys who are quite proficient at cable making now had to start somewhere. I'm sure a few months down the line you'll be making quality stuff!
   
  Balanced Mogami for my LCD-2 inside black paracord, not as soft as multi-filament although it looks similar.
   
  Edit: Don't know why but pics are in post below.....


----------



## SpudHarris




----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





spudharris said:


>


 
   
  Very nice indeed Spudly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Tell me where did you get the LCD connectors from or are they from your original cable.


----------



## liamstrain

They just look like regular mini-xlrs to me.


----------



## SpudHarris

Cheers Room40.
   
  Yeah, just generic mini xlr's from e-bay. Just a little red heatshrink on the right....


----------



## Waazup

Quote: 





spudharris said:


>


 


 That is very nice indeed, what are those 2 connectors that are joined together? Are the those lemo connectors and why do you put that there instead of just putting the viblue jack plug there, does it improve the sound?


----------



## piotrus-g

Do you guys have TF10 pinout


----------



## meme

*Silk Mini to RCA Y Cable*
   

   
   
*Ingredients - *Cardas 20.5awg signal conductor, Alphawire 18awg return, silk sleeving and Switchcraft connectors. Length approx 0.5metres.


----------



## GSully

Quote: 





meme said:


> *Silk Mini to RCA Y Cable*
> 
> [Clipped]
> 
> ...


 


  Wow. Looks great. I have never worked with the switchcrafts but they look like they are built like tanks. I'm kinda new to all these cable builds. Can I ask what is the benefit of using two different cables for signal and ground?


----------



## Sorensiim

meme said:


> *Silk Mini to RCA Y Cable*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's one heck of a beautiful cable! Where did you get the silk sleeve?


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





meme said:


> *Silk Mini to RCA Y Cable*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That looks awesome.  I think gold-plated RCAs would have been better in order to match the mini plug.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Do you guys have TF10 pinout


 



   
  Bellow line for TF10


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Bellow line for TF10


 


 THANK YOU!


----------



## meme

Thanks for the kind words everyone.
  
  Quote: 





gsully said:


> Wow. Looks great. I have never worked with the switchcrafts but they look like they are built like tanks. I'm kinda new to all these cable builds. Can I ask what is the benefit of using two different cables for signal and ground?


 

 There is no benefit at all, I only had a metre of the Cardas left.
  
  Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> That's one heck of a beautiful cable! Where did you get the silk sleeve?


 
   
  The sleeving (2.5mm inner dia.) is from Partsconnexion at $2.60 a foot.
   
  Quote: 





mad max said:


> That looks awesome.  I think gold-plated RCAs would have been better in order to match the mini plug.


 

 I agree, didn't realize that gold ones were available at the time - shall have to upgrade!


----------



## saujamhamm

being silly more than anything - my buddy coolbean is about to recable his grados, so while we are waiting on paracord and OF-Cu, he decided to put the cable from a set of iems i had on there...
   
  this is the result - per his ear-dyno, the mids are recessed, bass is more present, clarity is untouched
   
  will post up pics of the real recable once it's complete


----------



## drummerdimitri

Here are my Ultrasone Edition 9 that I have modified using a neutrik female 3.5 mm plug. I didn't like the sight of cables coming out of the cups, so I opted for this "cleaner" look. Now I have the liberty of using many of my cables with these cans.


----------



## John In Cali

Nothing to say just didn't want to keep having to go so far down in my following list to find this thread. And nice cables everyone, wish i didn't have so many things on my to do list, or else i would be showing off some cable i made.


----------



## Mad Max

Or you could just subscribe.  =\


----------



## John In Cali

mad max said:


> Or you could just subscribe.  =\




I was already subscribed, but this thread was too far down on my profile.
Ohhh... actually i just saw the subscribe button, what does that do? The same thing as posting a reply? 
Does it give you email updates? Because that is what i DONT want.


----------



## Waazup

Can anyone tell me which size of those little resistors i need to build the ipod dock cable? I was given couple by someone but run out.


----------



## Anthony1

68k


----------



## ROadkill66611

These are gorgeous. Tutorial?


----------



## ROadkill66611

Quote: 





highflyin9 said:


> This is the DIY cable gallery. Please post pics of your custom made interconnects, power cords, speaker cables, mini-to-mini cables, mini-rca cables, headphone rewires and anything else relevant. Should make for some fun eyecandy.
> 
> *Please keep posts in this thread limited to images and specs of DIY cables and comments relating directly to them.* This is a gallery first and foremost.
> 
> ...


 


 The wiring on these Denon's is boss.


----------



## RoskaL

does anyone know of any high quality  3.5mm 4 pole inline sockets? i need to make a adapter from 4pole to 2x 3.5mm for a headset


----------



## Steve Eddy

'Bout the only ones I've seen are the Kobiconn jacks you can get a number of places such as Mouser.
   
  http://www.mouser.com/catalog/specsheets/KC-300960.pdf
   
  se


----------



## davidhenry1079

Thanku Steve!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Thanks for the compliment ROadkill


----------



## sluker

Subscribing


----------



## piotrus-g

Denon D2000
  DHC Nuclotide cryo
  Neutrik plug

   
  PS: Now I know that I shouldn't take pictures of copper cable on yellowish table in warm light. lol


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Denon D2000
> DHC Nuclotide cryo
> Neutrik plug
> 
> PS: Now I know that I shouldn't take pictures of copper cable on yellowish table in warm light. lol


 

 Very nice! Should of had it done when i had my AH-5000's.


----------



## jailhouselounge

Hello, what wires would you recommend for recabling an in ear headphone - xears td-iii? i've been looking at the forums a bit and found this in an earlier post:
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulk-10-Mogami-w2893-Pro-Audio-Quad-Mic-Cable-Wire-/220869028779?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336cd1ebab
  is this one okay? or will it be too thick?...
   
  or this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulk-10-Mogami-w2893-Pro-Audio-Quad-Mic-Cable-Wire-/220869028779?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336cd1ebab
  28 AWG or 26 for an iem?
   
  I'd like to accomplish something like this but i'm not sure what cables to get

   
  I am also looking for a heatshrink/ sleeve and splitter for it. thanks!


----------



## lextek

HD600 with Moon-Audio Blue Dragon, Cardas connectors and Furutech.  Very, happy with the sound.


----------



## Pingupenguins

I just use some 28 AWG SPC 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-feet-stranded-28-AWG-Silver-Teflon-Wire-Black-/380375987302?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58902cf466#ht_500wt_1202
  
  Quote: 





jailhouselounge said:


> Hello, what wires would you recommend for recabling an in ear headphone - xears td-iii? i've been looking at the forums a bit and found this in an earlier post:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulk-10-Mogami-w2893-Pro-Audio-Quad-Mic-Cable-Wire-/220869028779?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336cd1ebab
> is this one okay? or will it be too thick?...
> 
> ...


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





lextek said:


> HD600 with Moon-Audio Blue Dragon, Cardas connectors and Furutech.  Very, happy with the sound.


 


 I have a Blue Dragon on my HD600 and I think it's amazing. One cable upgrade that is a real big step up from stock.


----------



## jailhouselounge

Thank you Pingupenguins. Is that cable slightly thicker than standard earphone/iem cable? will 77mm be too much for an iem?
  Any tips for a Y split?
   
  I got a neutrik plug recently so I hope it goes well. I apologize for all the questions... I'm new to all of this. I just want to fix my 3 month old xears which I purchased for 60$ >.< cable broke right away.
  thanks


----------



## Cesarec

Quote: 





jailhouselounge said:


> Thank you Pingupenguins. Is that cable slightly thicker than standard earphone/iem cable? will 77mm be too much for an iem?
> Any tips for a Y split?
> 
> I got a neutrik plug recently so I hope it goes well. I apologize for all the questions... I'm new to all of this. I just want to fix my 3 month old xears which I purchased for 60$ >.< cable broke right away.
> thanks


 


  well,I bought mogami because guys on forum here told me that teflon wire is stiff and headphones are portable so you want comfort...


----------



## jailhouselounge

oh really? Mind posting the link for info on the cable or where you got it?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Yes Teflon is stiff but Mogami is steep and its not usually small enough for IEM's. I have no problem with 28AWG on all of my IEM. There is a bit more microphonics if that bothers you.


----------



## tranhieu

^ I agree with everything Pingupenguins said up there. 26awg is not small enough for IEM, 28awg is the way to go but you might need to experiment a bit since that seller has stock for 30awg and smaller as well (34 is too small).
  I'm still looking for something softer, like the material UE and Westone use for their cables.


----------



## KimbaWLion

I used the Mogami Starquad cable with Cardas connectors and a Furutech 1/4" connector. It sound better than my Clau blue cable
  with a Neutrik 1/4" not sure what exactly but it sounded "fuller" and more complete. Not very detailed on the differences but I can tell you its better
  and is what works for me!


----------



## jailhouselounge

Thanks guys. well good thing I didnt order 34 awg. (was about to) do you braid the 28awg cables and leave them bare or do you use heatshrink/sleeve?
  Can anyone suggest a y splitter? o:


----------



## tranhieu

Quote: 





jailhouselounge said:


> Thanks guys. well good thing I didnt order 34 awg. (was about to) do you braid the 28awg cables and leave them bare or do you use heatshrink/sleeve?
> Can anyone suggest a y splitter? o:


 


  Yeah I braid them since there's no point using sleeve for iem cable (not to mention I only have stock for big nylon sleeve).
  heatshrink is enough in this case, I might consider using a proper split if I were to work with fullsized fones.


----------



## jailhouselounge

This may sound stupid but do I just braid them like I would a hemp bracelet? LOL... or are there any guides out there that I need to follow?
  I honestly know nothing about repairing earphones btw.. .~.


----------



## jmwreck

Quote: 





jailhouselounge said:


> This may sound stupid but do I just braid them like I would a hemp bracelet? LOL... or are there any guides out there that I need to follow?
> I honestly know nothing about repairing earphones btw.. .~.


----------



## jailhouselounge

thanks. Kinda looks complicated lol so with that braid I guess I won't be needing a sleeve or whatever add on for a split ya? I'll try it once my cable comes. all I have to do now is to figure out the soldering part >.<


----------



## tranhieu

well you don't need one if you are going balanced. Otherwise leaving the solder joint visible is a pain to the eyes.


----------



## Kons

Agreed, i'd like to do mine just like that!
  
  Quote: 





roadkill66611 said:


> The wiring on these Denon's is boss.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

After obsessing over the LCD-2 for way too long, I finally was able to get one, and you know what that means, a new cable!!  
   

   
  Despite not having a balanced amplifier just yet, I wanted to be prepared for the future, so there's a gold Neutrik 4 pin termination which is then used with a 4 pin to TRS adapter. The cable is made from 4 runs of Cardas copper in teflon, sleeved with black nylon multifilament and the Y-split covered with a Viablue Splitter cover.


----------



## Sorensiim

Just did a brown(!) paracord cable for a mate and his HFI-2200:


----------



## Armaegis

I made a mini xlr headphone cable a couple weeks ago and sleeved it in nylon (techflex?). I've found that the sleeving is ridiculously microphonic though. Any rubbing of the cord is _very_ loud in the earcups Has anyone else encountered this? Any way around it (without simply ditching it that is)? The wires are wrapped in teflon tape, then a cotton sleeve (aka shoelace), and the nylon over top. The cotton extends all the way into the jack. The nylon only goes to the edge of the jack and is covered by the heatshrink.
   
  At first I only had the nylon sleeve over the wire, then I added the teflon and cotton thinking it'd reduce the noise but that only did a little bit.


----------



## liamstrain

is it a monofilament techflex? or mutlifilament? 
   
  Honestly, You might have to scrap the techflex entirely.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Techflex is always that way. I wouldn't bother with it on a headphone. You should just get some paracord or multifilament. I bought 100ft of techflex and realized I can't use it in a single headphone. Kinda got screwed...


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> is it a monofilament techflex? or mutlifilament?
> 
> Honestly, You might have to scrap the techflex entirely.


 


  Er... monofilament I think. Does it make a difference?
   
  At the moment just the cotton sleeve looks ugly because the shoelace wasn't quite long enough so I taped two pieces together. Heh, the techflex hides the tape


----------



## liamstrain

Yeah, the monofilament is pretty rigid and very microphonic - the multifilament is not as pretty, but at least it's quieter. 
   
  Monofilament makes nice looking IC's at least.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Techflex is always that way. I wouldn't bother with it on a headphone. You should just get some paracord or multifilament. I bought 100ft of techflex and realized I can't use it in a single headphone. Kinda got screwed...


 

*Techflex = A Company, not a product.*
   
  They make a slew of different products. Nylon monofilament is very easy to work with, cheap, and comes in lots of colors. To reduce microphonics you will need to order it a size smaller than you usually would, to have it stretched out as much as possible. Here is 1/8" Nylon monofilament on the big fat (white) Canare starquad:

   
  It will still be slightly microphonic, but far less than loosely fitted Nylon monofila... argh to hell with it, let's just call it Techflex, you know what I mean.
   
  Anyways - They do make som rather interesting products, like the Flexo Noise Reduction. This is actually engieneered to provide the protection from the nylon monofilament, but without the noise. It is very soft and flexible and the 1/8" size is a perfect fit over Mogami 2893:

   
  I'm afraid I don't have a better image of it right now, but it's the black sleeving I've used on the cable for my Pro 900.


----------



## Armaegis

Any tips on cutting the techflex and not having it fray so much while you sleeve your wires?


----------



## liamstrain

hot knife.
   
  or cut it, then carefully use a lighter to melt some of the ends together (too much and it won't stretch though).


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Any tips on cutting the techflex and not having it fray so much while you sleeve your wires?


 


  Make sure that the techflex is an inch or two longer than the cable and then cut off the excess techflex after soldering the connectors. I make sure that the techflex is inside the strain relief of the plugs. Makes it stay in place and very effectively prevents fraying


----------



## liamstrain

alternately, a small piece of adhesive lined shrink tubing will prevent fraying as well (I rarely have much extra room in my strain reliefs). Does make it harder to disassemble though.


----------



## Armaegis

Hmm I'd thought about using a lighter before, but didn't know if it was safe to do so.


----------



## ardgedee

I haven't dealt with Techflex etc., but in using a lighter to seal synthetic cords I'd say that you can get away with doing it indoors if you have sufficient ventilation to safely work with solder and you're only fusing a couple ends. If you're applying so much heat that the ends are burning and you're getting plumes of smoke, you did it wrong anyway...


----------



## samsquanch

bored at work, so I made some new cables.  made out of stuff I had sitting around:  Switchcraft RCA's, 1/4" vinyl tubing, 22awg silver plated coper wire, white shoe laces, and some heat shrink.  Came out better than I had expected.


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Techflex is always that way. I wouldn't bother with it on a headphone. You should just get some paracord or multifilament. I bought 100ft of techflex and realized I can't use it in a single headphone. Kinda got screwed...


 

 ermm multifilament is a type/model of techflex, techflex being the brand name that covers flexopet (this is the really microphonic stuff) monofilament (a tiny bit better), multifilament, carbon fibre braid, teflon braid, stainless steel braid, mylar, peek, pps, Nomex (my personal current favourite) kevlar, flexo conductive plastic etc etc etc they also make heatshrink, cable ties
   
  its not all microphonic, multifilament, Nomex, carbon fibre, insultherm (a bit heavy) are all pretty soft too


----------



## cogsand gears

TF10 cable + Low Profile LOD.


----------



## sluker

That looks great,
  Where do you you get the ipod dock with the mini usb female connector?
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> TF10 cable + Low Profile LOD.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> TF10 cable + Low Profile LOD.


 


  DHC Nucleotide?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Any tips on cutting the techflex and not having it fray so much while you sleeve your wires?


 

 I cut it and then apply fire to the extreme, not enough to close it but only to melt the tips.
   
  actually nevermind, I missed the later posts.
   
   


armaegis said:


> Hmm I'd thought about using a lighter before, but didn't know if it was safe to do so.


 

  this is what I do


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





sluker said:


> That looks great,
> Where do you you get the ipod dock with the mini usb female connector?


 


 Modified from a Qables low profile glue together one.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> DHC Nucleotide?


 


 It is! Nice stuff to work with and pretty flexible too.


----------



## 00lunar

Here's something made for my HD-800. It was made by one of my mates, very talented guy. He used DHC Nucleotide and ViaBlue XLR's and Y-splitters. For me it's awesome.


----------



## tranhieu

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> It is! Nice stuff to work with and pretty flexible too.


 


  Do you experience microphonic? It looks quite bulky to me, and what type of insulation you used there? I guess it's either pvc or teflon?


----------



## qusp

NVM


----------



## Pingupenguins

For the record, I know techflex is a company. For simplicity's sake I refer to it as techflex rather than Monofilament. I buy nylon multifilament from techflex aswell. I would like to try some kevlar, anyone got a supplier?


----------



## qusp

all of the types i mentioned are available at wirecare, the kevlar is pretty cool, but only available in fairly large gauges and only in a really bright yellow.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





tranhieu said:


> Do you experience microphonic? It looks quite bulky to me, and what type of insulation you used there? I guess it's either pvc or teflon?


 

 That's a good question. Is there microphonics? Isn't 22AWG too big for IEMs?
  DHC is sleeved with PET, really flexible and nice stuff to work with.


----------



## tranhieu

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> That's a good question. Is there microphonics? Isn't 22AWG too big for IEMs?
> DHC is sleeved with PET, really flexible and nice stuff to work with.


 


  from my experience 22awg is too big, 28awg and smaller would be ideal.
  oh well, but that cable looks damn cool compared to mine lol.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> For the record, I know techflex is a company. For simplicity's sake I refer to it as techflex rather than Monofilament. I buy nylon multifilament from techflex aswell. I would like to try some kevlar, anyone got a supplier?


 


  Hit up this guy, he seems to be able to get his hands on any product from Techflex and has great prices. He's the one that got me the Flexo Noise Reduction stuff


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> That's a good question. Is there microphonics? Isn't 22AWG too big for IEMs?
> DHC is sleeved with PET, really flexible and nice stuff to work with.


 

 DHC Necleotide is 24 awg. O/S diameter is 1.5mm overall - seems much thiner than the 22 awg Jena Labs cable.
   
  I have only used this cable for about 2 hours overall so far - mostly sat at a desk. But when I did venture out with it the microphonics were about the same as my old Sony MDR EX 300 cable. They are there at times, but not too bad.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Hit up this guy, he seems to be able to get his hands on any product from Techflex and has great prices. He's the one that got me the Flexo Noise Reduction stuff


 

 I already use furryletters for PET and nylon multifilament. I was looking for a Kevlar supplier, but qusp already told me wirecare has got some.


----------



## Sorensiim

pingupenguins said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Techflex does Kevlar sleeving as well, what I meant was that you should get in touch with Furryletters to see if he can get it for you


----------



## sluker

Finally got some "high end" stuff to play with. DHC and viablue the DHC is really easy to work with compared to Jenna, so i decided to do a full cable in litz 4 strand braid.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





sluker said:


> Finally got some "high end" stuff to play with. DHC and viablue the DHC is really easy to work with compared to Jenna, so i decided to do a full cable in litz 4 strand braid.


 

 Looks really good. I like the smoked black version of the DHC cable. Nice work.
   
  How are you finding the SQ? I wasnt sure at first but after about 10 hours of use it is really starting to open things up on my TF10's


----------



## piotrus-g

Don't know about non-cryo but cryo DHC is rather bright in sound.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





sluker said:


> Finally got some "high end" stuff to play with. DHC and viablue the DHC is really easy to work with compared to Jenna, so i decided to do a full cable in litz 4 strand braid.


 

 Just wanted to let you know, your pictures dont do justice. Here are some interconnects i got made by Peter at DHC.
   

  
  Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Don't know about non-cryo but cryo DHC is rather bright in sound.


 

 x2, but that's the way i prefer with my SE535's!


----------



## sluker

Yeah agreed, they look much better in person.
  I am not much of a photographer, it may be the point and shoot as well. I don't have any wheat fields near me but I guess I could take them to the beach, that may get some strange looks though (why is that guy posing a cable?).
  
  Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Just wanted to let you know, your pictures dont do justice. Here are some interconnects i got made by Peter at DHC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Techflex does Kevlar sleeving as well, what I meant was that you should get in touch with Furryletters to see if he can get it for you


 


  I am also aware Techflex makes Kevlar. Thanks for the suggestiong, I will try to talk to Furryletters and see if she can order me some kevlar. Do you actually need "kevlar scissors" or is Wirecare just trying to make a extra buck?


----------



## qusp

yeah you need some special gear to cut it, its insanely strong, the whole point of it is that its strong and doesnt tear.
   
  haha so many posts saying kevlar is made by techflex, when my first post mentioned it. its a really ugly yellow and only comes in large gauges, so is cool for power cables or crazy size interconnects, but anything else would be just dumb. also kinda needs another layer of something to turn down the volume on the yellow
   
  i have to say though, this is a DIY cable gallery.......


----------



## Matt V

I am having some custom cables made for my HD25's soon, what do you guys recommend for sleeving? Using 22awg wire for everything, want a black look if at all possible. I think I like the look of nylon mutlifilament sleeving. Do you guys put an insulating layer over the wires followed by the exterior sleeving?


----------



## liamstrain

If your 22AWG is already in its own insulation, you shouldn't need anything between it and the multifilament.


----------



## Matt V

Yeah I'm using SPC wire with teflon insulation. And my apologies, I'm actually using 24awg wire. 

I'm a newb at this stuff so please forgive me. Can someone explain the differences between the types of sleeving out there and what would be best for a portable cable? Also any suggestions on diameter would be great, going to be doing 2 runs per side and braided. I guess I'll need 2 different diameters, one for the cable post Y going to the 3.5mm and then a smaller size after the Y going to the Sennheiser plugs.


----------



## Matt V

I guess 1/8" would be ok since it expands to more than I need diameter wise.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-8-EXPANDABLE-SLEEVING-blk-purple-spiral-TECHFLEX-25ft-/230616063252?pt=Car_Audio_Video&vxp=mtr&hash=item35b1c9dd14

I'd rather have sleeving that can expand instead of the nylon multifilament.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





matt v said:


> I guess 1/8" would be ok since it expands to more than I need diameter wise.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-8-EXPANDABLE-SLEEVING-blk-purple-spiral-TECHFLEX-25ft-/230616063252?pt=Car_Audio_Video&vxp=mtr&hash=item35b1c9dd14
> I'd rather have sleeving that can expand instead of the nylon multifilament.


 


  But It'll be pretty microphonic. Paracord, Nylon multifilament or Flexo NR will be your best bet for a portable cable


----------



## liamstrain

The expandable is cool, but frequently ends up being very noisy...


----------



## Matt V

My only concern with the nylon is that it can't expand so I have to make sure I get the right size. Would 1/8" work?


----------



## liamstrain

I'm honestly not sure, but that sounds too small to me. 3/16ths maybe?


----------



## Matt V

I think I've got this figured out now. What do you guys recommend using at the connecting Y point of the cable? Heat shrink or is there an actual piece recommended?


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





sluker said:


> Yeah agreed, they look much better in person.
> I am not much of a photographer, it may be the point and shoot as well. I don't have any wheat fields near me but I guess I could take them to the beach, that may get some strange looks though (why is that guy posing a cable?).


 

 Well, that too, but as we can probably both agree on the picture i posted in more true in color as we both see in person. The "wheat field" is actually plants that grow in my swamp. lol


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





matt v said:


> My only concern with the nylon is that it can't expand so I have to make sure I get the right size. Would 1/8" work?


 

  
  4 conductors at 26 AWG I got away with 3/32 so I think 1/8 is fine.


----------



## TheRH

I made a pair of balanced 1/4 interconnects to run from my interface to my studio monitors. I used Canare Quad Star and Neutrik  NP3X tips.


----------



## kyoshiro

I shall share some of DIYs too! tho I am still not very skilled at packaging lol
   

  Kimber Kable GQ TCSS with STAR Germany RCA plugs 
  Sommer Cable Stratos with Amphenol RCA plugs

  Sommer Cable Galileo 238+ with Hicon 3.5mm minijack + Amphenol RCA plugs

  ViaBlue X-40 with Furutech FI-11(G)s

  Denko Elastic Super with WattGate 320i


----------



## jailhouselounge

Hello, I finally got my xears recabled but I don't know what kind of glue to use for the housing...I'm currently using packing tape to hold em together lol. can anyone recommend a kind of glue for putting iem housings together? thanks!
   
  the 25' 28awg cables are perfect btw thank you guys!! (took me like 8 hours to put everything together; I didn't even know it would work but it did! - first time I soldered and repaired a pair of phones lol)


----------



## Mad Max

Hot glue?


----------



## Pingupenguins

I second hot glue. I've used epoxy before but it expands sometimes messing up the headphones. You can also try crazy glue but that is hard to get it right.


----------



## liamstrain

E-6000 would work to - but hot glue has the benefit of being easy to undo and rework later.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Sleek Audio SA6. Salvaged plugs
   
   

   
  Creative Aurvana Live! Modded. Tutorial coming soon!


----------



## John In Cali

jailhouselounge said:


> Hello, I finally got my xears recabled but I don't know what kind of glue to use for the housing...I'm currently using packing tape to hold em together lol. can anyone recommend a kind of glue for putting iem housings together? thanks!
> 
> the 25' 28awg cables are perfect btw thank you guys!! (took me like 8 hours to put everything together; I didn't even know it would work but it did! - first time I soldered and repaired a pair of phones lol)




 Super glue?


----------



## 67_390gt




----------



## cifani090

^^^
  How did you do that? That looks amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## 67_390gt

Thanks! I used a kumihimo braiding disk.


----------



## Saintkeat

Beautiful kumihimo braid there! Been meaning to do that soon.
   
  Here's my contributions!
   
  "The person Child" - Bi-coloured 24AWG Nucleotide UP-OCC copper terminated with Livewires MCX connectors and a Oyaide Gold-plated 3.5mm right angled plug.
  These were for a friend and he's a singer so he wanted something flashy for stage.
   

   
  "Fair Maiden" - 24AWG Nucleotide UP-OCC copper terminated with universal pins and Oyaide Gold-plated 3.5mm right angled plug. (in picture with Heir Audio 3.A)

   
  "Black Beauty" - 24AWG Nucleotide UP-OCC copper terminated with universal pins and Hirose balanced plug.




   
  Fair Maiden and Black Beauty are going to follow me everywhere!

   
  Here's a link to my review of the Heir Audio 3.A which I'll be updating in a couple days with any noticeable changes in sound resulting from these 2 cables. My other balanced cable is a 5N Silver cable.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/584297/heir-audio-3-a-review-of-the-woody-custom


----------



## Armaegis

While that braided cable is gorgeous to look at, how manageable is it? How is the flexibility/weight?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> Beautiful kumihimo braid there! Been meaning to do that soon.
> 
> Here's my contributions!
> 
> ...


 


 Great work on those cables! Is that a flesh tunnel for the chin cinch on the first cable? I intended on doing that but didnt have one with a small enough centre hole :C
   
  How do you find the DHC cable to work with? I thought it was really nice stuff. It does sound sort of bright though - as other people have noted.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





67_390gt said:


>


 


 That is a beautiful braid, looks like you got it really tight too. Lovely work. What cables did you use? Looks like copper and silver.
   
  I wanted to do a copper / silver hybrid cable, but couldnt find good stranded silver anywhere...


----------



## Saintkeat

Yup that's exactly right.. It's a steel flesh tunnel with rhinestones. Stores here call them ear hole expanders.. Less cool name. I think that was a 6mm piece. It's a tight fit though. 7mm would be perfect.
   
  I do not find the dhc wire bright at all. I think mids are more articulate and there's a natural warmness to the bass. I would say its a very natural sounding cable. 
   
  When I get home I'll compare it to the silver cable, and post my findings in my review thread.


----------



## Matt V

For those who have upgraded their Sennheiser cables, can you comment on how SPC wire alters the sound? From what I've read it gives the phones a warmer sound. Would you guys attest to that?


----------



## 67_390gt

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> That is a beautiful braid, looks like you got it really tight too. Lovely work. What cables did you use? Looks like copper and silver.
> 
> I wanted to do a copper / silver hybrid cable, but couldnt find good stranded silver anywhere...


 
  Thanks! It is 22 AWG copper wire 
 To keep the braid consistent and tight I hung a small weight from the cable going through the center of the disk. 
   


  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> While that braided cable is gorgeous to look at, how manageable is it? How is the flexibility/weight?


 
  Thanks! I am actually pleasantly surprised as to the cables weight and flexibility. Its 10ft long and I used about 16ft per strand X 8 strands is about 128ft total. Considering the weight of the LCD-2's the cable is negligible, most of the cable is on the floor anyways. Its not as flexible as the original cable is, but its not annoying to me or anything. And considering how much better it looks I can live with it!


----------



## Matt V

For those that don't like SPC what kind of wire do you recommend? 

I pulled the trigger on SPC wire from Navships on eBay after many raved about them on here, wondering if that was a bad decision.


----------



## Saintkeat

Well I tried some SPC I bought in a local parts shop.
   
  Here it is.. its been posted here before.

   
  I did compare it with my silver cable and it was just crazy different. The bass was bloated and the highs were very bright.
   
  The tones were just not right. Like how a guitar should sound on a particular track, sounded very off on these SPCs. After that I cannibalized the parts and left the braided cable at the bottom of my box.
   
  I actually felt the Canares star quads sounded better by comparison and for a helluva lot cheaper too.
   
  Heck it might be that particular SPC cable I got which wasn't up to scratch. I did ask other friends who worked with SPC wires too and they felt the same. So it gave me a confirmation of sorts on what I found.
   
  Matt you pulled the trigger on them so might as well give them a shot and check back here with your impressions.
   
  No arguments from me either, started this cable making thing to find out what all the hoolabaloo was about. I feel like I'm getting close to finding out what I really like..
   
  How do you guys ABX anyways? What I do is listen to a track with one cable, quickly swap it out and listen to the same track with the same volume.
   
  Oh and John, that review you read was between Pure 5N silver and UP-OCC copper where I found the copper to be more preferable. I've been using the customs with the silver cable for a couple weeks now, just doesn't sound natural like the copper.


----------



## 67_390gt

I just got some 26AWG 19 strand silver plated copper wire with kapton insulation from Navships for my IEM. Its not finished yet so I have no idea how it sounds.... But at $4.50 for 25ft its worth a try.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





matt v said:


> For those that don't like SPC what kind of wire do you recommend?
> I pulled the trigger on SPC wire from Navships on eBay after many raved about them on here, wondering if that was a bad decision.


 

 Stranded copper.
  Navships SPC is especially colored.  Well, to me it is.
  Silver-_coated_ copper is supposed to be good (like ALO's SXC wire), they say.  Never tried the stuff.   Stranded copper is what I stick to.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> Well I tried some SPC I bought in a local parts shop.
> 
> Here it is.. its been posted here before.
> 
> ...


 


 That is a beautiful looking cable though. Love the chin cinch and the CIEM's with those Om's on them. Great!


----------



## Pingupenguins

Alright I think the consensus is that SPC changes the sound. But alternatives like Cryo'd UP-OCC or Canare quad are more expensive than simple SPC from Navships. Some of us don't have huge expendable budgets and SPC is better than stock cables on most headphones.
   
  Bottom line, there is always something better but for mainstream use, SPC is the way to go. 
   
  Why don't we just look at the price range for Navship wire and find better alternatives? Rather than saying 5N silver and UP-OCC are better.
   
  Madmax,
   
  What stranded copper? That could go from cheap TPC all the way over to cryo'd UP-OCC can you specify? Also where do you get it? I haven't seen good cheap stranded copper on ebay than can compete with Navship prices.


----------



## Matt V

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Stranded copper.
> Navships SPC is especially colored.  Well, to me it is.
> Silver-_coated_ copper is supposed to be good (like ALO's SXC wire), they say.  Never tried the stuff.   Stranded copper is what I stick to.


 

  Where can I find stranded copper wire at a decent price?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





matt v said:


> Where can I find stranded copper wire at a decent price?


 


   
  Test Path - Silicone copper test leads
   
  http://www.testpath.com/Categories/Silicone-Test-Lead-Wire-3086.htm


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Alright I think the consensus is that SPC changes the sound. But alternatives like Cryo'd UP-OCC or Canare quad are more expensive than simple SPC from Navships. Some of us don't have huge expendable budgets and SPC is better than stock cables on most headphones.
> 
> Bottom line, there is always something better but for mainstream use, SPC is the way to go.
> 
> ...


 


 x2 on all the above - Nicely said Pingu !


----------



## Waazup

Quote: 





67_390gt said:


>


 


 Can you tell me which xlr plugs those are please?


----------



## scootermafia

Quote: 





67_390gt said:


>


 
   
  That is a Kumihimo braid.  Did you get the idea to loom it from me?
  
  Also, did you use the bobbins to store the wire as you braided it?  I say this because doing a Kumi cable this long would take about 10 hours of braiding, even with bobbins...and without, that's terrifying to think about.  They tangle really badly and are very hard to manage, and I don't think 16 foot of wire would fit on a bobbin.
   
  The Kumi braid looks awesome.  However, I only ever consider it to be an ornamental braiding style, since it convolutes the wire such that there are a lot of losses (a 4' long cable would require at least 5' pieces of wire, for example) and the finished product is pretty stiff compared to a flat 8 wire braid.  Something that's just for fun...


----------



## scootermafia

Quote: 





waazup said:


> Can you tell me which xlr plugs those are please?


 


  Those are switchcrafts but with the switchcraft metal barrels, same barrels as on their mini plugs, it looks like.  They are hard to find.


----------



## Lurkumaural

My switchcraft minis aren't knurled. I think I prefer mine, but I want to find these now.


----------



## 67_390gt

Quote: 





waazup said:


> Can you tell me which xlr plugs those are please?


 
  They are Switchcraft Tini-QG Series mini XLR plugs # TA4FSH I bought them from digi-key
  
   


  Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> That is a Kumihimo braid.  Did you get the idea to loom it from me?
> 
> Also, did you use the bobbins to store the wire as you braided it?  I say this because doing a Kumi cable this long would take about 10 hours of braiding, even with bobbins...and without, that's terrifying to think about.  They tangle really badly and are very hard to manage, and I don't think 16 foot of wire would fit on a bobbin.
> 
> The Kumi braid looks awesome.  However, I only ever consider it to be an ornamental braiding style, since it convolutes the wire such that there are a lot of losses (a 4' long cable would require at least 5' pieces of wire, for example) and the finished product is pretty stiff compared to a flat 8 wire braid.  Something that's just for fun...


 
  I found the braiding disk when I was looking up ways to make an 8 stranded braid. 
  I dont know exactly how long it took me. I did it over 2 days, it took a long time, but it got going pretty fast once you get the rhythm down. I wrapped each of the wires then secured them with a twits tie, Leaving a few inches exposed to make the braid. When I needed more I would undo the wrapping a little at a time. It was fun making it, this is my very first Kumihimo braid. The relative stiffness doesn't bother me as most of the wire is on the floor. And the part that is connected to the headphones is a 4 strand braid. And it just looks so nice!


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





67_390gt said:


> They are Switchcraft Tini-QG Series mini XLR plugs # TA4FSH I bought them from digi-key


 


 These switchcraft plugs are very hard to find in gold pin version, only silver pin version is available to the masses right now I am pretty sure.  You can however put bulk orders 100 qty. + to get the gold pin versions but they will still cost about $11 - $14.00 each (will also take weeks and weeks to get).  They are nice, the only downside is the metal boot is pretty long.  It comes with an interesting cardboard tube for strain relief.  I will post up some pictures of the internals in a bit.


----------



## liamstrain

Luckily the silver pin versions work just fine.


----------



## Currawong

I've removed a number of posts. As per the original post:
  
  Quote: 





highflyin9 said:


> This is the DIY cable gallery. Please post pics of your custom made interconnects, power cords, speaker cables, mini-to-mini cables, mini-rca cables, headphone rewires and anything else relevant. Should make for some fun eyecandy.
> 
> *Please keep posts in this thread limited to images and specs of DIY cables and comments relating directly to them.* This is a gallery first and foremost.


----------



## Waazup

Went to buy some mini xlr plugs at the local hifi/mic store earlier and i showed them the picture on this thread and they actually had 4 of the female and one male left and they are actually gold plated also.
  He said he will order few more in for me next week, i really like these ones.
   

  Taken with my iPhone 4s


----------



## John In Cali

waazup said:


> Went to buy some mini xlr plugs at the local hifi/mic store earlier and i showed them the picture on this thread and they actually had 4 of the female and one male left and they are actually gold plated also.
> He said he will order few more in for me next week, i really like these ones.
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice, if i had a local supplier for Mini-XLR i would jump into this cable making club, its just to much to order a bunch of different things from random websites and people.


----------



## Waazup

Now all i need to do is figure out how exactly to make the cable as i've never made a headphone cable before.


----------



## Steve Eddy

http://www.head-fi.org/t/586363/diy-cables-parts-practices-gallery-discussion
   
  se


----------



## John In Cali

waazup said:


> Now all i need to do is figure out how exactly to make the cable as i've never made a headphone cable before.




Good luck, should be a guide or thousand somewhere around here. To get you started off, do you have a soldering iron?


----------



## Waazup

Quote: 





john in cali said:


> Good luck, should be a guide or thousand somewhere around here. To get you started off, do you have a soldering iron?


 


 Thanks, i have one of those gas ones which you refill and can chage tips on, never soldered before though.


----------



## John In Cali

waazup said:


> Thanks, i have one of those gas ones which you refill and can chage tips on, never soldered before though.




Should be very simple, just wrap the wire around the pin and solder a glob onto the wire wrapped pin, make sure to get the pin and wire hot and the solder should just go to it, solder has some weird properties that you will learn after your first few times. it looks like you didn't get wire or the other end(unless the mini xlr will be on both sides) so you can just cut the end off another connector, pull back the insulation and use that.


----------



## Waazup

Quote: 





john in cali said:


> Should be very simple, just wrap the wire around the pin and solder a glob onto the wire wrapped pin, make sure to get the pin and wire hot and the solder should just go to it, solder has some weird properties that you will learn after your first few times. it looks like you didn't get wire or the other end(unless the mini xlr will be on both sides) so you can just cut the end off another connector, pull back the insulation and use that.


 

  Thanks for the advice, i bought some of that SPC wire from the ebay guy and some Viablue 1/4" jacks from Qables so will give my first cable a go in a couple of days and see how it turns out, i will use the cheaper rean mini xlr i paid £1.70 for first so i dont waste too much money if it goes wrong.
  Thanks again.


----------



## Waazup

Quote: 





john in cali said:


> Should be very simple, just wrap the wire around the pin and solder a glob onto the wire wrapped pin, make sure to get the pin and wire hot and the solder should just go to it, solder has some weird properties that you will learn after your first few times. it looks like you didn't get wire or the other end(unless the mini xlr will be on both sides) so you can just cut the end off another connector, pull back the insulation and use that.


 

 Thanks for the advice, i bought some of that SPC wire from the ebay guy and some Viablue 1/4" jacks from Qables so will give my first cable a go in a couple of days and see how it turns out, i will use the cheaper rean mini xlr i paid £1.70 for first so i dont waste too much money if it goes wrong.
  Thanks again.


----------



## cogsand gears

DHC Necleotide Low profile LOD with moulded epoxy putty body.
   

   
  Jena Labs 22 awg Low profile with micro USB charge socket incorporated.


----------



## SpudHarris

^^ Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## ardgedee

Beautiful
   
  Not meaning to derail, but where do you get the silicone or rubber bands people use to attach their iPods to their mobile amps? Are those vacuum cleaner drive belts in the photos?


----------



## liamstrain

I got mine from Amazon, branded by NuForce. I think a 4 pack ran about $5.
   
  ALO has their own: http://aloaudio.com/alo-audio-silicone-amp-straps-black-with-logo.html


----------



## cifani090

@cogsand, you should of asked you carbon fiber connectors! That would of looked a bit better


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> O
> 
> DHC Necleotide Low profile LOD with moulded epoxy putty body.
> 
> ...


 


   
  Very nice indeed. Would love to know how to build the moulded epoxy putty bodies. Any links on how to?


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> DHC Necleotide Low profile LOD with moulded epoxy putty body.
> 
> 
> 
> Jena Labs 22 awg Low profile with micro USB charge socket incorporated.


 

 Those are badass.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Not meaning to derail, but where do you get the silicone or rubber bands people use to attach their iPods to their mobile amps? Are those vacuum cleaner drive belts in the photos?


 
   
  These are rubber O rings from the plumming section of Wilkinsons. There available in most hardware shops and cost me about £1 for 4.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Very nice indeed. Would love to know how to build the moulded epoxy putty bodies. Any links on how to?


 


 You and I both buddy. I have some here but don't really know where to start. I can make LOD's with the usual Ridax type dock connectors. Might have a crack but the quality of those surely must take forever to perfect. I think they are just beautifully crafted.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> ^^ Absolutely stunning!!


 

 Thanks very much!
   
  I have seen some of your work in this forum - very very nice!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> You and I both buddy. I have some here but don't really know where to start. I can make LOD's with the usual Ridax type dock connectors. Might have a crack but the quality of those surely must take forever to perfect. I think they are just beautifully crafted.


 


 The moulded epoxy bodies are pretty simple really - a lot easier to do if your using large guage cables than trying to fit them into the standard low profile plastic dock. But, yeah - they do take a while to finish off.
   
  No link im afraid. Just mask off the cables and the top part of the dock connector. Mix up your putty and apply it where you want it. Shape it as best you can - a little water helps - then leave for about 3 - 4 hours (depending on ambient temperature) and its hardened off enough to carve and file a bit. After 12 hours its solid and you can file it and sand it then paint it.


----------



## SpudHarris

Haha, cheers for the mutual massage but I'm afraid I'm not in the same league. I holiday in your neck of the woods sometimes (once a year) a wonderful part of our country. I'll call in for a lesson next time I'm in town


----------



## SpudHarris

In fact you have inspired me now! I have some very nice quality Muse caps for an iMod LOD, I break up for xmas tomorrow so have 1 and 1/2 free days, I'm sure I could squeeze a little me time for this now I have some idea.
   
  What paint do you use? Model type acrylic?
   
  Sorry for taking this off topic but you guys have to admit they are a bit special and I will post a pic of my first ''bespoke moulded'' iMod LOD when I've done it.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote:


cogsand gears said:


> These are rubber O rings from the plumming section of Wilkinsons. There available in most hardware shops and cost me about £1 for 4.


 
   
  Quote:


liamstrain said:


> I got mine from Amazon, branded by NuForce. I think a 4 pack ran about $5.
> 
> ALO has their own: http://aloaudio.com/alo-audio-silicone-amp-straps-black-with-logo.html


 

 Thanks, both! I'll keep further questions to the new discussion thread Steve started.


----------



## Saintkeat

Great job cogs! Stunner!
   
  Hehe you could paste carbon fibre on it.. Just a thought


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Haha, cheers for the mutual massage but I'm afraid I'm not in the same league. I holiday in your neck of the woods sometimes (once a year) a wonderful part of our country. I'll call in for a lesson next time I'm in town


 

 Sure thing! Be sure to pack your CLAS... I would like to try one out.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> In fact you have inspired me now! I have some very nice quality Muse caps for an iMod LOD, I break up for xmas tomorrow so have 1 and 1/2 free days, I'm sure I could squeeze a little me time for this now I have some idea.
> 
> What paint do you use? Model type acrylic?
> 
> Sorry for taking this off topic but you guys have to admit they are a bit special and I will post a pic of my first ''bespoke moulded'' iMod LOD when I've done it.


 


 Sorry - cant seem to do the Multi quote thing.
   
  Im glad your inspired, I look froward to seeing your imod LOD. I just got a DIYmod with CF conversion and internal caps - done by a fellow headfier. I will post some pics in the portable section soon.
   
  For these I used spray cans. 2 coats of acrylic red oxide primer. 2 coats of acrylic matt black - both purchased at Halfords - followed by 2 coats of matt black spray Enamel paint from a hardware shop. Masking off the cables and the top of the dock connector beforehand of course.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> Great job cogs! Stunner!
> 
> Hehe you could paste carbon fibre on it.. Just a thought


 

 Thanks Saintkeat!
   
  I thought about it, but I have moved onto a new source now - see portable rig forum - so the carbon fibre mini is going into retirement!


----------



## 00lunar

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Those are badass.


 


  Aint she a beauty?


----------



## lextek

Yup.  That's audio art.


----------



## 00lunar

And this LOD is actually used by me, but trust me, evil genius did this.
   
  Soldering skills, craftsmanship and attachment to details of the guy who did this piece are insane.
   
  LOD is a bit outworn, and in matt finish, but still it's very useful, compact and smallest one I've seen so far. Works with DIYMod and p-51 Mustang like a charm.


----------



## iJustin

Quote: 





00lunar said:


> And this LOD is actually used by me, but trust me, evil genius did this.
> 
> Soldering skills, craftsmanship and attachment to details of the guy who did this piece are insane.
> 
> LOD is a bit outworn, and in matt finish, but still it's very useful, compact and smallest one I've seen so far. Works with DIYMod and p-51 Mustang like a charm.


 
  What material is it made of?


----------



## ardgedee

The body looks to be blobs of epoxy shaped with files and sandpaper.
   
  That's a massive bit of work there, 00luna. You're right to be proud of it. Congrats.


----------



## iJustin

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> The body looks to be blobs of epoxy shaped with files and sandpaper.
> 
> That's a massive bit of work there, 00luna. You're right to be proud of it. Congrats.


 


  Is it like regular epoxy or epoxy putty?


----------



## Saintkeat

You mean clear epoxy or epoxy putty?
   
  I think it's putty. Very neat job there.


----------



## 00lunar

All the credits for great work should go to guy, who runs by nickname "Matez" here.
   
  I believe, that its made out of epoxy only.


----------



## John In Cali

Anyone know of some wire i could get from amazon, i have a gift card for there so im fine with paying more than i would on ebay, id like it to look nice braided, i dont need "better" sound and do not believe in cables changing sound.  Im mainly doing this to get proper size for my K240 as the 11' is too long for portable use.


----------



## Danthrax

How much of a difference would there be between Oyaide gold plated and rhodium plated connectors?


----------



## Waazup

Quote: 





danthrax said:


> How much of a difference would there be between Oyaide gold plated and rhodium plated connectors?


 


  I dont think there would be any difference in sq with either.


----------



## Saintkeat

I'd like to hear from someone who has tried both with the exact same cable.


----------



## sluker

Here is my latest effort.
  A "shorty" 3.5mm pailiccs to mini 4 pin xlr (3ft) for portable use with my magnums and LCD-2.
  26awg silver from navships inside brown shoelace.


----------



## Br777

^ ahhhh, the ol' "rope guy" brown cotton shoelace.. glad to see more people are giving it a shot.   I used it to make all my cables, and It's been great.


----------



## sluker

I love the texture it gives. Plus it looks really good and it's easy to weave.
  
  Quote: 





br777 said:


> ^ ahhhh, the ol' "rope guy" brown cotton shoelace.. glad to see more people are giving it a shot.   I used it to make all my cables, and It's been great.


----------



## Br777

^and its dirt cheap - some of those high end audio forums want over 1$ per foot for cotton cord.  I think we paid ..what was it ...$10 for like 200 feet of this stuff?


----------



## sluker

Shhhhh
  Quote: 





br777 said:


> ^and its dirt cheap - some of those high end audio forums want over 1$ per foot for cotton cord.  I think we paid ..what was it ...$10 for like 200 feet of this stuff?


----------



## elwappo99

Where would one obtain such a fine looking wire?


----------



## sluker

Not sure what you are referring to, but the wire is anything you want. I chose a 26 awg silver. the sleeving is cotton chord/shoelace which you can get on eBay at $10/200ft. 
  Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Where would one obtain such a fine looking wire?


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





sluker said:


> Not sure what you are referring to, but the wire is anything you want. I chose a 26 awg silver. the sleeving is cotton chord/shoelace which you can get on eBay at $10/200ft.


 








 Oh, I thought we were referring to a specific company's wire like the cotton sleeving... with the 'sounds great' references....   I really like nylon multifilament for wrapping my wire in. It looks really clean like that too


----------



## Waazup

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> I'd like to hear from someone who has tried both with the exact same cable.


 
   
  I highly doubt that anyone would have the exact same cable with the same termination but different plugs.
  I'm not an expert but i cant see how the different plating on a small plug can change sq.


----------



## Sorensiim

Not very flashy, but very functional - the two cables I made for my Pro 900 (now for sale)
   

   
  Cable 1: Quables threaded 3.5mm -> 1 metre of Mogami 2893 sleeved with Techflex Noise Reduction -> Rean (Neutrik) 3.5mm
  Cable 2: Quables threaded 3.5mm -> 2 metres of Mogami 2893 sleeved with Techflex Noise Reduction -> Neutrik 6.3mm


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





waazup said:


> I highly doubt that anyone would have the exact same cable with the same termination but different plugs.
> I'm not an expert but i cant see how the different plating on a small plug can change sq.


 

 Correct. There is no reason it would change the sound unless the plating was damaged or corroded and not making a good connection.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote: 





sluker said:


> Here is my latest effort.
> A "shorty" 3.5mm pailiccs to mini 4 pin xlr (3ft) for portable use with my magnums and LCD-2.
> 26awg silver from navships inside brown shoelace.


 

 Love that brown shoelace sleeving. Looks like the cloth covered wire that was used in vintage electronics in the 50s and 60s.


----------



## paulkemp

This looks awesome dudes. Where should one start with tips for diying cables? Where to buy equipment etc. regards


----------



## Mad Max

Try here.
  Also try searching for relevant videos on youtube.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





paulkemp said:


> This looks awesome dudes. Where should one start with tips for diying cables? Where to buy equipment etc. regards


 


   
  youtube is definitely a very helpful learning tool, and generally speaking, just googleing will return more results than you could ever want. 
   
  One of the most important things to learn, in my opinion anyway is how to solder properly.  Google how to solder, and read up... Almost anyone giving instructions will tell you the same stuff. 
   
  If you are in the U.S. these four sites will have just about anything you could ever need for cable making.. other than these, there are heaps of more botique style sites that sell various sleeving, tubing,  wires, connectors, and whatnot..   ebay is also a great resource, as is this thread... heck if you read through this thread you'd find more links to parts than you could ever search through.
   
  when i started making cables, i literally had nothing i needed, and i think i got almost everything i needed from partsexpress, with a few misc items from the other sites. 
   
  www.markertek.com
  www.Partsexpress.com
  www.redco.com
  www.Mouser.com


----------



## paulkemp

Thanks, will check those out. I have the soldering iron, but that's about it!


----------



## Mad Max

You can get some great deals on fleabay, too.


----------



## sluker

One tip is: don't get bogged down reading through tons of threads, for your first few cables figure out what you want to make, search out the parts you need, try to buy them from the same place to save on shipping (this can add up), and then search 1 or 2 DIY vids on Youtube to see someone making it look easy.
  Best soldering tip I got was to prep your solder joints and cables with flux and solder before trying to attach cables.
  
  Quote: 





paulkemp said:


> Thanks, will check those out. I have the soldering iron, but that's about it!


----------



## cogsand gears

DHC Necleotide TF10 cable.
   

   
  22 awg Jena Labs Copper / Mundorf Gold Low Profile LOD with micro USB Charge socket.
   
  Sorry to re post the same poor quality pictures I submitted earlier, but they were deleted last time due to issues, so here they are again!


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> DHC Necleotide TF10 cable.
> 
> 22 awg Jena Labs Copper / Mundorf Gold Low Profile LOD with micro USB Charge socket.
> 
> Sorry to re post the same poor quality pictures I submitted earlier, but they were deleted last time due to issues, so here they are again!


 

 Very nice! How do you like it?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Very nice! How do you like it?


 

 The LOD or the TF 10 cable?
   
  Both are good!
   
  The TF 10 cable - I was not too inpressed with the SQ at first - sounded a  little flat, but after about 10 hours it really started to open up and sounds great now. The LOD is great, really usefull being able to charge and listen at the same time. Especially if your trying to burn in caps in a DIYmod, and your running Rockbox...


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> The LOD or the TF 10 cable?
> 
> Both are good!
> 
> The TF 10 cable - I was not too inpressed with the SQ at first - sounded a  little flat, but after about 10 hours it really started to open up and sounds great now. The LOD is great, really usefull being able to charge and listen at the same time. Especially if your trying to burn in caps in a DIYmod, and your running Rockbox...


 

 I was going for both... They are great looking cables, im personally not sure if i really need a portable amp for my SE535's.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> I was going for both... They are great looking cables, im personally not sure if i really need a portable amp for my SE535's.


 
  Thanks! I always think if your making cables, you may as well make them look good.
   
  I guess it depends on your source really. I broke the headphone jack on my old ipod mini whilst putting a CF card and new battery in, so had to use the line out. And now I use a DIYmod 5th gen ipod video, so definately need a line out to amp with that.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Thanks! I always think if your making cables, you may as well make them look good.
> 
> I guess it depends on your source really. I broke the headphone jack on my old ipod mini whilst putting a CF card and new battery in, so had to use the line out. And now I use a DIYmod 5th gen ipod video, so definately need a line out to amp with that.


 

 Id be using an iPod Classic.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Id be using an iPod Classic.


 

 Im not familiar with the ipod classic, but from what I have heard its got a pretty decent headphone out.
   
  A friend of mine has an ipod classic and complained that it doesnt have enough 'juice' to drive his IEM's well, but he does listen to music at a pretty high volume... Not sure what IEM's he is using either. The isolation may not be so great.


----------



## cogsand gears

22awg Jena Labs TF10 Cable. I like copper quite a lot....


----------



## kyoshiro

Viablue RCA + 3.5MM connectors with Neotech Solid Rectangular Core 20 AWG cable


----------



## The8thst

Not specifically headphone related, but it is definitely AV equipment. Here are the two main racks in the last project at work. I can't take credit for the physical wiring anymore since I only design and program now, but I have built hundreds of similar racks over the years.


----------



## dfkt

That should go in the portable rig thread.


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





the8thst said:


> Not specifically headphone related, but it is definitely AV equipment. Here are the two main racks in the last project at work. I can't take credit for the physical wiring anymore since I only design and program now, but I have built hundreds of similar racks over the years.


 

   
  I'd recognize a Middle Atlantic rack anywhere, but that's because I spend 40 hours a week inside them....  It's a small industry so I have to ask, what company do you work for?


----------



## tranhieu

Quote: 





the8thst said:


> Not specifically headphone related, but it is definitely AV equipment. Here are the two main racks in the last project at work. I can't take credit for the physical wiring anymore since I only design and program now, but I have built hundreds of similar racks over the years.


 


  For someone who is still working his way through the undergrad level, you are god-like, sir


----------



## darren700

I present my first ever cable; a mini-mini for when needed.
   
  made from:
  Mogami 2893 Miniquad
  Neutrik Rean NYS231BG Cryo Treated 3.5mm
  Some Neon Tex-flex i had laying around
  Cardas Quad Eutectic Solder
   
  Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## sluker

Nice,
  You won't loose it in a pile of black cables.
  Quote: 





darren700 said:


> I present my first ever cable; a mini-mini for when needed.
> 
> made from:
> Mogami 2893 Miniquad
> ...


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> 22awg Jena Labs TF10 Cable. I like copper quite a lot....


 


  Warm signature? Microphonic or stiff?


----------



## Sorensiim

Just did these last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   

   
  3.5mm Neutrik/Rean + Mogami 2893 sans the rubber jacket and the copper shield. The black one is sleeved in paracord, then the Techflex Noise Reduction after the Qables Y-split. Unterminated, it will be soldered to a set of AKG 518 DJ. Mini to mini is the same cable, but sleeved in neon green Techflex. As someone said earlier - It won't be lost in a pile of black cables


----------



## kiler

Damn that neon green sure is flashy  It looks good


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Warm signature? Microphonic or stiff?


 


  Microphonic - Yes, quite I suppose. Not really much of an issue if I wear it down my back with the cinch pulled tight ish to my head.
   
  As for stiffness, its pretty reasonable considering the thickness of the thing! I can coil it happily around three fingers. It seems somewhat more unweildy since I started working with DHC 24awg though...
   
  It is warm. I like warm. It also seems to increase the soundstage a fair bit and there is more detail and the bass is tighter.


----------



## Matez

Simple LOD for DIYMod- DHC Nucleotide, Qables dock connector, Neutrik and Black Gate caps.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





matez said:


> Simple LOD for DIYMod- DHC Nucleotide, Qables dock connector, Neutrik and Black Gate caps.


 

 Very nice work!
   
  You got a good tight platt on that DHC. Im a big fan of the shrink tube covered jack plug look too. Where did you get the black gates from? I was trying to source some myself.
   
  Great photos.


----------



## Grado77

Hi,
   
  I want to use Mogami W3106 to re-wire my DT-990. It has a total 6 conductors. A twisted pair + shield x 2. My question is how to wire it to the jack and phones, in particular, how do I deal with the shield? I know how to do 4 wire but not 6. Thanks!


----------



## John In Cali

grado77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to use Mogami W3106 to re-wire my DT-990. It has a total 6 conductors. A twisted pair + shield x 2. My question is how to wire it to the jack and phones, in particular, how do I deal with the shield? I know how to do 4 wire but not 6. Thanks!




Well it was meant for mic cable so you will have to improvise to get it right, as long as you have standard 4 wires it will be fine, i guess you could wire the shield to ground, might net you some extra insulation.


----------



## liamstrain

Ground one side of the shield (usually the amp/TRS side) - trim the other flush.


----------



## Grado77

Quote: 





john in cali said:


> Well it was meant for mic cable so you will have to improvise to get it right, as long as you have standard 4 wires it will be fine, i guess you could wire the shield to ground, might net you some extra insulation.


 


   


  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Ground one side of the shield (usually the amp/TRS side) - trim the other flush.


 



 Great, thank you.............so 4 conductors soldered to jack ground (2 shields + 2 grounds) and 2 signal wires soldered to L/R on jack? Thanks!


----------



## John In Cali

grado77 said:


> Great, thank you.............so 4 conductors soldered to jack ground (2 shields + 2 grounds) and 2 signal wires soldered to L/R on jack? Thanks!




Yup, sounds right to me.


----------



## Grado77

Quote: 





john in cali said:


> Yup, sounds right to me.


 


  awesome! thanks John!


----------



## Matez

Really hate when the heatshrink is covering only a part of jack. I use Black Gate PK caps - NX HiQ are almost impossible to get for reasonable price... 
  
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> You got a good tight platt on that DHC. Im a big fan of the shrink tube covered jack plug look too. Where did you get the black gates from? I was trying to source some myself.
> 
> Great photos.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





matez said:


> Simple LOD for DIYMod- DHC Nucleotide, Qables dock connector, Neutrik and Black Gate caps.


 


   
  Nice work Matez
   
  Can I ask what size wire that is and where do you connect the BGCs to and what exactly do they do?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





matez said:


> Really hate when the heatshrink is covering only a part of jack. I use Black Gate PK caps - NX HiQ are almost impossible to get for reasonable price...


 
  True enough. I did find some BG NX but a pair ran to almost the price of the second hand ipod I got!
   
  How are they? In using Elna Cerafine's. I dont have any real experience with caps, but I have no complaints.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Room40*
> 
> 
> Nice work Matez
> ...


 


 Don't have to be black gates. Nice if you can get them but I'm a fan of muse as long as they are genuine. Easy to get and ever so slightly smaller than NX black gates.
   
  Oh, and they are required for the ridding of dreaded (phone killing) dc offset in imods where the cheap generic components that usually deal with this inside the ipod are bypassed.


----------



## funch

Many are using the Elna Silmic II's, which some feel are as good as the Blackgates, without the
  long break-in time.


----------



## Matez

For my taste Silmics II are warmer sounding caps with smoother, more laid back midrange whereas BG PK are more transpraent with more extended highs.


----------



## skkhai

Cable job is actually a repost, but I wanted to show off a wood cup swap on my D2000s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Cable is Mogami 2534, with a Viablue 3.5mm.


----------



## SpudHarris

Nice!!
   
  Where did you get the cups from and do they improve the sound? I'd assume they do in some way but if not they still look 100% better than black plastic....


----------



## darren700

He probably got them from Lawton Audio, thats where i got mine. Imo it does improve the sound, basically turns them into a D5000. If it didnt improve sound them people wouldnt be claiming the D5000 is better than D2000 (only differences are cup and cable).
   
  Anyways, just finished up my second cable, a Mini - RCA
  I really like these Vampire RCA's, very easy to work with, cheap, and look great IMO.
  Woulda bought some Neutrik ones but Take Five Audio didnt have any in stock.
   
  Still working on my y-split technique, i can see it takes alot of practise to get these right!
   
  Materials:
  Mogami 2534 Cryo Treated
  Neutrik/Rean NYS226BG 3.5mm Cryo Treated
  Vampire 557 Male RCA
  Clear Tech-flex
  Cardas Quad Euctec Sauder and Flux
   
  Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## SpudHarris

Thanks for the info.
   
  Cable looks great. I like Mogami, I use it on most of my DIY stuff, great value and quality. For my 'Y' splits I tend to use a Neutrik jack outer sleeve as they are fairly cheap and look the part under a little heat shrink....
   
  I'm on my netbook and my pics are upstairs on the home pc but if you want I can post a pic or two of what they end up like later.


----------



## darren700

thanks for the complement, thats a great idea with the neutrik sleeve for the y-split, would love to see how it looks


----------



## SpudHarris

LCD cable


----------



## skkhai

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Where did you get the cups from and do they improve the sound? I'd assume they do in some way but if not they still look 100% better than black plastic....


 
  Quote: 





darren700 said:


> He probably got them from Lawton Audio, thats where i got mine. Imo it does improve the sound, basically turns them into a D5000. If it didnt improve sound them people wouldnt be claiming the D5000 is better than D2000 (only differences are cup and cable).


 
   
  Yeah, I got mine from Lawton Audio. Sound was tweaked a bit, but it's hard to AB them since it takes a little time to swap the cups. I think the main difference was the weight. The D2000s feel lighter with the wood cups and I can wear them for longer periods of time. 
   
   
  Quote: 





darren700 said:


> thanks for the complement, thats a great idea with the neutrik sleeve for the y-split, would love to see how it looks


 
   
  I used a Nuetrik sleeve for the y-split on my Denons. It's hard to see in my last post, but the repost link I put up shows them better.


----------



## darren700

Wow nice cable! Looks great, I'm assuming that's with the neutrik barrel for the Y-split you were talking about, definitely gonna do it that way when i get around to re cable my Denon D1100.
   
  Ive been trying to muster up the courage to do so as I'm worried about overheating the voice coils while de-soldering. i only have a cheaper 65watt dial soldering iron. (From Princess Auto) It is adjustable via dial but i have no clue what temp its actually at. Half-way seems to work well for the cables ive built so far, but what setting you guys suggest using to desolder the stock cable from the driver and how long to hold it there? I think i might have to suck it up and buy a Hakko FX888 soon.
   
   
  Edit: that neutrik sleeve looks great on your denons too skkhai!


----------



## Lurkumaural

Pretty sure my Neutriks were only like $0.70 each, but I still value them too much to sacrifice one for a y-split... do you think I should use the barrel from my crappy plugs? I mean, they're getting jacketed anyway, right? Am I missing some aspect of quality or performance that would exclude bad hardware from this application?


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> LCD cable


 

 Nice!
  Hirose-to-mini adapter?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> Pretty sure my Neutriks were only like $0.70 each, but I still value them too much to sacrifice one for a y-split... do you think I should use the barrel from my crappy plugs? I mean, they're getting jacketed anyway, right? Am I missing some aspect of quality or performance that would exclude bad hardware from this application?


 


  Not that I'm aware of. They are just a nice size (consistent proportions with the rest of the cable, if you are also using them for termination) and if you buy your Rean/Neutrik in bulk, you may already have them lying around... if you have something else on hand, by all means.


----------



## jailhouselounge

can anyone recommend a sleeve / shrink for 28 awg cables (from navships) that's not parachord? good quality rubberish/plastic material?


----------



## shawn26

you guys know of any cable that will work with the sennheiser hd-598's... they are proprietary... wanted to make one thats only about a meter long


----------



## liamstrain

Easiest solution - you could buy a replacement cable and just re-terminate it at the length you want. 
   
  Alternately, if Senn is using the same pin jack they did on the 555/595, it wouldn't be hard to harvest the pins from the original for a custom cable, or just get rid of that all-together and hard wire a new one in.


----------



## Mad Max

HD598 uses a 2.5mm TRS for cable detachment.


----------



## liamstrain

Oh does it? I had assumed they kept the 4 pin connector the 555/595 used. My bad. Thanks for the correction.
   
  In that case, it's even easier to put together a new cable.


----------



## Sorensiim

Just re-cabled some iGrados tonight


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> LCD cable


 


  so the LCD use 4 pin mini xlr conectors, right? in each cup, 2 for ground and 2 for the channel? or does any pin remains free?


----------



## sluker

Pin 1 and 4 are tied together and pins 2 and 3 pins 1 and 4 are + I've pin 2 and 3 are negative for balanced and ground for SE. I would solder 1 and 3 as they are easier to get to. You can leave 2 and 4 bare for SE 4 wire cable.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Just re-cabled some iGrados tonight


 

 Very nice, but almost looks as if you cut-off the connectors on a Monster iCable and then added a Neutrik and your iGrados to it, lol!
  What kind of sleeving is that above the y-split?
   

  
  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Oh does it? I had assumed they kept the 4 pin connector the 555/595 used. My bad. Thanks for the correction.
> 
> In that case, it's even easier to put together a new cable.


 

 Which 2.5mm plug would you use to make a custom cable for HD598?
   
  It's a four-pole connector.
   
  Look at what one gamer did.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Just re-cabled some iGrados tonight


 


   
  Agnes obel eh?  oooh.. she sounds nice!
   
  great cable, and nice photo too!


----------



## shawn26

will this plug work with the sennheiser hd-598... can i just cut the stock cable to 1 meter and replace it?... can someone give me a tutorial on how to do it... is it possible to replace the cable with a better store bought one, or is this not possible since its proprietary
   
   
   http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=1366&bih=667&tbm=isch&tbnid=h65hUw0iTDCm7M:&imgrefurl=http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php%3Fid%3D812&docid=A0ST8nZmu51cTM&imgurl=http://www.lunashops.com/images/upload/Image/big-pailiccs-1.jpg&w=600&h=515&ei=V1kGT_eiIuHXiALL1PwM&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=929&vpy=148&dur=5&hovh=208&hovw=242&tx=168&ty=71&sig=116535288742443214946&page=1&tbnh=145&tbnw=165&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Very nice, but almost looks as if you cut-off the connectors on a Monster iCable and then added a Neutrik and your iGrados to it, lol!
> What kind of sleeving is that above the y-split?


 
  Lol - I'll stop using black paracord then! Above the Y-split it's Techflex Noise Reduction. Very soft to the touch, very flexible, no microphonics. Furryletters will hook you up if you want to try some, I'm using 1/8" for Mogami 2893 and it's a perfect fit.
  
  Quote: 





br777 said:


> Agnes obel eh?  oooh.. she sounds nice!
> 
> great cable, and nice photo too!


 
  Thanks - And yeah, she's great for when you just need to relax and her music sounds very nice on the iGrados - Which aren't mine by the way, not many bassheads consider themselves Grado fans


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> so the LCD use 4 pin mini xlr conectors, right? in each cup, 2 for ground and 2 for the channel? or does any pin remains free?


 


 Spot on!
   
  Pins 2/3 are (Neg)
  Pins 1/4 are (Pos)


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





shawn26 said:


> will this plug work with the sennheiser hd-598... can i just cut the stock cable to 1 meter and replace it?... can someone give me a tutorial on how to do it... is it possible to replace the cable with a better store bought one, or is this not possible since its proprietary
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=1366&bih=667&tbm=isch&tbnid=h65hUw0iTDCm7M:&imgrefurl=http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php%3Fid%3D812&docid=A0ST8nZmu51cTM&imgurl=http://www.lunashops.com/images/upload/Image/big-pailiccs-1.jpg&w=600&h=515&ei=V1kGT_eiIuHXiALL1PwM&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=929&vpy=148&dur=5&hovh=208&hovw=242&tx=168&ty=71&sig=116535288742443214946&page=1&tbnh=145&tbnw=165&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0


 

 That plug will work for the other end of the cable, the end that you plug in to your source. For the cans, You'll need to find a 2.5mm TRRS plug.


----------



## Simon C

Here are the ones I just made today, inspired by some of the cables in this thread. I just love the feel of a high quality cable. 
   
  Nickled REAN connectors, red Mogami 2893 Starquad mic cable. Made one 4ft cable and one 6ft cable. For portable and home use, respectively. Made them primarily for my Monoprice cans because the cables they ship with them are terrible. Soon I'll post my shure e2c recable with some 19 strand silver teflon wire from navships. Going to redo the wiring inside the monoprice cans with the silver wire as well. Just waiting for it to come in the mail.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Me and my dad's first attempt at a 1/4 adapter cable looked good, but was rather boring. Our next 2 tried looked a lot better IMO, and we are currently working on an HD650 cable. Any idea on a color of TechFlex?
   
  Rev. 1
   

   
  Rev. 2


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Me and my dad's first attempt at a 1/4 adapter cable looked good, but was rather boring. Our next 2 tried looked a lot better IMO, and we are currently working on an HD650 cable. Any idea on a color of TechFlex?
> 
> Rev. 1
> 
> ...


 
  You might wanna go +1 on the exposure on those images


----------



## jmwreck

spc, amphenol and neutrik


----------



## darren700

Quote: 





simon c said:


> Here are the ones I just made today, inspired by some of the cables in this thread. I just love the feel of a high quality cable.
> 
> Nickled REAN connectors, red Mogami 2893 Starquad mic cable. Made one 4ft cable and one 6ft cable. For portable and home use, respectively. Made them primarily for my Monoprice cans because the cables they ship with them are terrible. Soon I'll post my shure e2c recable with some 19 strand silver teflon wire from navships. Going to redo the wiring inside the monoprice cans with the silver wire as well. Just waiting for it to come in the mail.


 
   
  How do those monoprice sound?  worth it to pick them up with my next monoprice order?


----------



## Sublike

These are my first DIY cables. All the parts are from Qables.
   

  I started from these RCA interconnect cables. You can see some flaws but it was good practice for me : )
   

  This LOD to 3,5 mm plug were my next project and I think I made better job for this cable.
   

  This were my final and hardest cable to make. Even this cable were hardest to make, I think it came out best.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





sublike said:


> These are my first DIY cables. All the parts are from Qables.
> 
> 
> I started from these RCA interconnect cables. You can see some flaws but it was good practice for me : )
> ...


 


  very nice.. wow those quables splitters are BIG! is that the big size or small size?


----------



## Sublike

Quote: 





br777 said:


> very nice.. wow those quables splitters are BIG! is that the big size or small size?


 

 6,5 mm is the diameter of holes. It is bigger size of Qable's y-splitters.


----------



## Simon C

Yes. They sound great and are very worth it. Just replace the cruddy pack-in cables with something decent like i did.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





jmwreck said:


> spc, amphenol and neutrik


 

 Nice cable....but im not sure about the connectors.


----------



## jmwreck

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Nice cable....but im not sure about the connectors.


 


  sorry, what do you think can be ok?.   im looking for some plugs but I havent found anything else aside from those


----------



## tranhieu

Quote: 





jmwreck said:


> sorry, what do you think can be ok?.   im looking for some plugs but I havent found anything else aside from those


 


  change the neutrik to something else or your amphenol will get upset lol


----------



## jmwreck

Quote: 





tranhieu said:


> change the neutrik to something else or your amphenol will get upset lol


----------



## tranhieu

^ pretty! how did you mold the housing?
  I would recommend using some lacquer to make it even shinier.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





jmwreck said:


>


 


 Nice work! Thats about the shortest mini to mini I have seen.
   
  Epoxy putty?
   
  What does it connect?


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





jmwreck said:


> sorry, what do you think can be ok?.   im looking for some plugs but I havent found anything else aside from those


 

 I like the Neutrik as i have them on all my cables, but the other ones i dont care for...


----------



## kiler

Pics from cell


----------



## jmwreck

Quote: 





tranhieu said:


> ^ pretty! how did you mold the housing?
> I would recommend using some lacquer to make it even shinier.


 


  I didnt mold it, I just sanded it to form.. just finished that last night, drying it up til now and maybe i'll try doing the lacquer thing. 
   
   
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Nice work! Thats about the shortest mini to mini I have seen.
> 
> Epoxy putty?
> 
> What does it connect?


 

 Thanks.. its a Selley epoxy "steel" connecting sansa clip+ and fiio e5
   
   
  Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> I like the Neutrik as i have them on all my cables, but the other ones i dont care for...


 
   
  I thought of that too.. now im trying some brands that are available locally


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





jmwreck said:


> I didnt mold it, I just sanded it to form.. just finished that last night, drying it up til now and maybe i'll try doing the lacquer thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   Epoxy Steel... Is it conductive?


----------



## Sorensiim

Anybody know a source for Switchcraft plugs in the EU? 
   
  Also - If I were to do an IEM cable with Westone connectors, where would I go about getting those? And how about the cable? I was thinking something like 26 AWG teflon SPC and doing a 4-wire litz braid...


----------



## jmwreck

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Epoxy Steel... Is it conductive?


 
   
  nope its not  maybe they called it like that because the bond strength is like a steel (not so sure) and it is good for metal surfaces


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Anybody know a source for Switchcraft plugs in the EU?
> 
> Also - If I were to do an IEM cable with Westone connectors, where would I go about getting those? And how about the cable? I was thinking something like 26 AWG teflon SPC and doing a 4-wire litz braid...


 


 You can get the westone connectors here:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-Replacement-Cable-Westone-DIY-Plug-/220913087357?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item336f72337d
   
  I bought UE connectors from this seller and they were good. Overpriced for what they are obviously, but not easy to come by....
   
  I have found teflon SPC to be a little stiff. I used 24 awg DHC neclotide for a TF10 cable and despite its wider diameter it was more flexile and pliable than the 26 awg SPC I have. Sounds better too!
   
  I would go for the star quad style braid - a bit more flexible in all directions than 4 braid litz IMO.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





jmwreck said:


> nope its not  maybe they called it like that because the bond strength is like a steel (not so sure) and it is good for metal surfaces


 


   Good stuff. Does it have the appearance of steel? Kind of looks like it from the last photo.


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Anybody know a source for Switchcraft plugs in the EU?


 


 Quables has them, but beware, they are quite huge - http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_80


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Quables has them, but beware, they are quite huge - http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_80


 

 I totally forgot that Qables have them - and how expensive they are! Are there any other (quality) plugs that sit flush to the connector like Switchcraft does? 
   
  Notice the flat surface on the Switchcraft plug here: 

  Vs. the conical, knurled surface on the Neutrik plug:


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> I totally forgot that Qables have them - and how expensive they are! Are there any other (quality) plugs that sit flush to the connector like Switchcraft does?
> 
> Notice the flat surface on the Switchcraft plug here:


 

 Palics connectors sit flush. 
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/PALIC-PAILICCS-24K-Gold-Plated-3-5mm-Stereo-Plug-Jack-X-4-/220914368724
   
  I've not worked with them, but have had them on a few custom cables I've received. No complaints.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Palics connectors sit flush.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PALIC-PAILICCS-24K-Gold-Plated-3-5mm-Stereo-Plug-Jack-X-4-/220914368724
> 
> I've not worked with them, but have had them on a few custom cables I've received. No complaints.


 
  Uh, I've wanted to try those as well. 4 pieces at $15 w. shipping wasn't too bad. Ordered, thanks for the link!


----------



## jmwreck

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Good stuff. Does it have the appearance of steel? Kind of looks like it from the last photo.


 


  it looks like cement after drying  thinking of brushing this with a nail polish


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





jmwreck said:


> it looks like cement after drying  thinking of brushing this with a nail polish


 

 I would go for black with a nice holographic glitter top coat!


----------



## SpudHarris

This is where I buy my Switchcrafts http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Switchcraft-35HDBAU-Gold-3-5mm-Stereo-Mini-Jack-Plugs-x4-/150675869435?pt=UK_Computing_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item2314fb4efb#shId
   
  Brilliant service every time and they ship overseas.....


----------



## darren700

Finally built up the courage to recable my portable cans (Denon D1100).
   
Cable is built out of:
Switchcraft 35HDBAU
Mogami W2893 4 Conductor 26 AWG Miniature Neglex Quad High Definition Microphone Cable
Nylon Expandable Cable Sleeve 3/16" Dia. Black
Used inside the Y-Split is a Neutrik NYS231BG Sleeve
Used after the Y-Split is CPX 100 1/16 Crosslinked Polyolefin Shrinktube 
   
A neat trick i figured out is to use "Plasti-Dip" (available at any hardware store) on the solder joints inside the 3.5mm plug, thus preventing any possible shorts, which i then heat-shrinked before screwing the barrel on.
   
I also preformed a partial Mark L Mod on them, i put some deadening on the back of the cups. Also i tried another mod i read about for these cans which is putting masking tape over-top of the paper on the bass ports, which you can see in the picture of the back of the driver.
   
Have not given time to burn in yet but my initial impressions are very positive! These cans are much more balanced now, the extreme bass hump that these cans are known for is now gone, they are much more refined now imo. The deep bass is still there, but does not overpower the mids like before. They now sound pretty damn close to my Modded D2000's!! Very happy with these cans, and very glad i didnt fry the driver when de-soldering. 
   
Now if only i could find some wooden cups (from Denon AH-A100) then id be in portable heaven!


----------



## darren700

Also just made up this 1/4 to 3.5 mm adapter to use the Denon's with my desktop amp, was tired of using cheap ones.
  same parts as above except for:
Neutrik NP3RX-B
Rean NYS240BG 3.5mm Socket


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> This is where I buy my Switchcrafts http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Switchcraft-35HDBAU-Gold-3-5mm-Stereo-Mini-Jack-Plugs-x4-/150675869435?pt=UK_Computing_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item2314fb4efb#shId
> 
> Brilliant service every time and they ship overseas.....


 

 Superb, thanks a ton! Less than half the price of what Qables are charging for theirs!

  Quote: 





darren700 said:


> Finally built up the courage to recable my portable cans (Denon D1100).


 
  Very nice job, I'll have to try that Y-split trick...


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





darren700 said:


> A neat trick i figured out is to use "Plasti-Dip" (available at any hardware store) on the solder joints inside the 3.5mm plug, thus preventing any possible shorts, which i then heat-shrinked before screwing the barrel on.


 

 Bravo!  I have a can of the spray version which I've been trying to keep in mind for electronics projects, and couldn't come up with anything useful.  It seems the dip application would work better, with less waste.
   
  Have you tried it as a cable jacket yet?  Curious.


----------



## darren700

thanks, but no i have not, all ive done so far is use a pencil to apply a small amount covering the solder joints. However using it as a jacket seems like a great idea, but the dip i have is yellow, so i wont be trying that until i find some that is black


----------



## meme

A couple of my recent efforts.
   

   
*Cotton XLRs *- Cardas 21.5awg copper litz wire used for hot and cold conductors with 18awg Alphawire SPC in PTFE for ground. Double sleeved in cotton with Cardas XLR connectors.
   
  Geometry based on ideas by Steve Nugent. Approx. length 0.8 metres.
   

   
*Silver ICs - *Duelund 1.0 silver foil in silk & oil wire with Audio Note silver plated RCA plugs. Parallel configuration. Approx. length 0.8 metres.


----------



## John In Cali

I was about to begin my first cable, 3.5 stereo to mini-XLR for my K240 as the stock cable is to long. But then i realized i don't know the pinout for AKG's stereo mini-XLR plugs. Its stock so 3 pins i just don't know what pin is ground and which are left and right. Any help?
It would use the same pinout as the k702 and most likely other headphones that use single entry mini-xlr.


----------



## darren700

Get out you multimeter (assuming you have one) and check for continuity with each plug on the mini-xlr when checking different positions on the TRS Plug. Record results, make your cable the same way. The Tip of the stock 3.5mm is left +, the Ring is right + an the sleeve is common ground.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





john in cali said:


> I was about to begin my first cable, 3.5 stereo to mini-XLR for my K240 as the stock cable is to long. But then i realized i don't know the pinout for AKG's stereo mini-XLR plugs. Its stock so 3 pins i just don't know what pin is ground and which are left and right. Any help?
> It would use the same pinout as the k702 and most likely other headphones that use single entry mini-xlr.


 
  Pin 1: Ground
  Pin 2: Ring/Right
  Pin 3: Tip/Left
   
  ...Pioneer uses the same pinout for their HDJ2000 cans


----------



## John In Cali

sorensiim said:


> Pin 1: Ground
> Pin 2: Ring/Right
> Pin 3: Tip/Left
> 
> ...Pioneer uses the same pinout for their HDJ2000 cans




Thank you very much, ill post pics of it later.

And thanks to Darren700 but i don't have a multimeter yet so that is a no-go.


----------



## SpudHarris

Get yourself a multi-meter for sure. They are not expensive but are invaluable for cable making (and more). I bought one that cost me about £18 and it's paid for itself a hundred times over. Seriously, you will wonder how you ever made do without one...


----------



## John In Cali

Ya i know i should, but im a high school student with no income other than the occasional bit i make for myself, and i currently have hundreds of dollars of stuff to buy that is higher priority than a multi meter. And if i do buy something id pick a new soldering iron as my iron is indented inwards, as in worse than dull, and it is bent sidewards.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





john in cali said:


> Ya i know i should, but im a high school student with no income other than the occasional bit i make for myself, and i currently have hundreds of dollars of stuff to buy that is higher priority than a multi meter. And if i do buy something id pick a new soldering iron as my iron is indented inwards, as in worse than dull, and it is bent sidewards.


 


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LCD-Digital-Multimeter-Volt-Amp-Ohm-meter-Tester-AC-DC-/220626725060?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item335e60a8c4#ht_4122wt_996
   
  Even a student should be able to swing that sort of money


----------



## John In Cali

sorensiim said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LCD-Digital-Multimeter-Volt-Amp-Ohm-meter-Tester-AC-DC-/220626725060?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item335e60a8c4#ht_4122wt_996
> 
> Even a student should be able to swing that sort of money




What in the? Do you think it will work? 
I guess i could find a dollar or two.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





john in cali said:


> What in the? Do you think it will work?
> I guess i could find a dollar or two.


 


  It'll work perfectly, I used to have one just like it


----------



## fueltank

Nice! How did you sleeve it in cotton? Do you have a link to where you got it from?
  Quote: 





meme said:


> A couple of my recent efforts.


----------



## jmwreck

paper coated IC


----------



## Saintkeat

Very original! Although I wonder about its durability lol


----------



## meme

I like it jmwreck - I guess you've used some kind of resin or somesuch, it should be quite durable.
  
  Quote: 





fueltank said:


> Nice! How did you sleeve it in cotton? Do you have a link to where you got it from?


 


  I used 7mm and 11mm sleeving, both available from partsconnexion.
   
  I found it pretty easy to do as the layers weren't too tight and didn't pull, but it's still a good idea to use adhesive heatshrink to hold everything in place.


----------



## jmwreck

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> Very original! Although I wonder about its durability lol


 

  
  Quote: 





meme said:


> I like it jmwreck - I guess you've used some kind of resin or somesuch, it should be quite durable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  thanks. about durability, its really solid. generally speaking i was using super glue


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Looking to the Gurus here... I'd like to re-wire my Senn PX200-II (and get rid of the volume control).  What do you suggest for wiring...and I'd like to cover the entire thing in multifilament.  I have 1/4" and 1/8", but I can't find anything small enough to cover the 1/16" or whatever size wire is on my PX200-II.  Suggestions?
   
  P.S.: If I can get the multifilament in other colors than black, that'd be great too!


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Looking to the Gurus here... I'd like to re-wire my Senn PX200-II (and get rid of the volume control).  What do you suggest for wiring...and I'd like to cover the entire thing in multifilament.  I have 1/4" and 1/8", but I can't find anything small enough to cover the 1/16" or whatever size wire is on my PX200-II.  Suggestions?
> 
> P.S.: If I can get the multifilament in other colors than black, that'd be great too!


 


  This is your guy for sleeving: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/FURRYLETTERS?_rdc=1
   
  Get your Mogami 2893 here: http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=505&bc=no
   
  If you go with 1/8" techflex, you'll be able to see the color of the cable through it, like here:

   
  Black Mogami 2893 w. red Techflex.


----------



## liamstrain

but be warned, if you get the mono-filament techflex, it can get  pretty noisy if it rubs against something... I don't recommend it for portable use for this reason.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I don't like tech flex.  I still have a bunch lying around.  I've sold only 1 cable with tech flex, but tons that wanted multifilament.... much softer!  I don't think 2893 is small enough, it will end up being heavier than the current cable with in-line volume control.  I think I would need something smaller.  Even if I have to go to like, 30AWG or something and hand braid myself, I'm ok with that... as long as I can get sleeving that is small enough to not look silly.


----------



## Pingupenguins

People hate, I don't know why, Navships Teflon SPC. It's a cheap option and I've worked with Mogami and Canare stripped and I can honestly say it's not much different in terms of micro-phonics and a hell of a lot harder to work with. The stranding is extremely fine and so its hard to strip w/o cutting a few wires. 
  Your choice. You can strip out Canare or Mogami miniquad or you can get Teflon SPC. Both are micro-phonic.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> People hate, I don't know why, Navships Teflon SPC. It's a cheap option and I've worked with Mogami and Canare stripped and I can honestly say it's not much different in terms of micro-phonics and a hell of a lot harder to work with. The stranding is extremely fine and so its hard to strip w/o cutting a few wires.
> Your choice. You can strip out Canare or Mogami miniquad or you can get Teflon SPC. Both are micro-phonic.


 
  When I do paracord cables I always take off the rubber jacket and the copper shield (Mogami 2893) but leave the paper and the cotton strings in place. Zero microphonics with paracord, but it takes som practice to get the paracord over it without the paper going all tangled. Here's one from last night:


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> ...  Have you tried it as a cable jacket yet?  Curious.


 

 It may look funky depending on how you apply it, and it won't be as durable as nylon multi- or monofilament, I think.  If you apply it thick enough, it should be durable but will then be so stiff, the cable will become almost "solid".  I've used plasti-dip to stiffen the inner sides of headphone earpads or the outer side of earphone tip bores, but trying to use the stuff as a cable jacket sounds like a bad idea to me, unless you are making solid interconnects.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> When I do paracord cables I always take off the rubber jacket and the copper shield (Mogami 2893) but leave the paper and the cotton strings in place. Zero microphonics with paracord, but it takes som practice to get the paracord over it without the paper going all tangled. Here's one from last night:


 


   
  Thanks for the info. I use teflon tape whenever I thread things. That would probably stop your paper problem.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Thanks for the info. I use teflon tape whenever I thread things. That would probably stop your paper problem.


 

 I just add a bit of 2mm heat shrink, makes sleeving much easier:

   
  Here's a better shot of the cable:


----------



## Pingupenguins

heatshrink is $1/4ft for me. I got 8 spools of teflon tape for $5. I have tape to burn :/
   
  Also, in my experience. heatshrink can get bulky in tight fits.


----------



## cogsand gears

Not a cable, but related... Just for a different look.
   
  You can take the paint off of Neutrik R/A and Switchcraft 3.5 plugs with wet and dry paper. Polish them and use amonia vapour to give them that 'antiqued' look.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> heatshrink is $1/4ft for me. I got 8 spools of teflon tape for $5. I have tape to burn :/
> 
> Also, in my experience. heatshrink can get bulky in tight fits.


 

 You might wanna check out a wee place called "Ebay"


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Not a cable, but related... Just for a different look.
> 
> You can take the paint off of Neutrik R/A and Switchcraft 3.5 plugs with wet and dry paper. Polish them and use amonia vapour to give them that 'antiqued' look.


 
  Oh man! This is absolutely awesome! Did you paint these gold parts? Or is this brass?
  BTW shame that new Reans has plastic body


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Oh man! This is absolutely awesome! Did you paint these gold parts? Or is this brass?
> BTW shame that new Reans has plastic body


 

 It is brass. I think the non brass bit on the neutrik jack is pressed aluminium.
   
  They have a plastic body?! What. Really! Even the R/A ones?


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> It is brass. I think the non brass bit on the neutrik jack is pressed aluminium.
> 
> They have a plastic body?! What. Really! Even the R/A ones?


 
  No the RA stays metal. But imagine my disappointment when I've bought straight rean and found out that they are plastic. I was ready to call my seller but than checked in the net and found that there's new series with ABS body. I can't find it now though. However my seller is offical so there's no chance he sold me some rip offs


----------



## Phos

Got a quick question, where can I find stranded single conductor wire with transparent sheathing?


----------



## Samehada

Quote: 





phos said:


> Got a quick question, where can I find stranded single conductor wire with transparent sheathing?


 


  same questions as its really hard to find some for a reasonable price in the EU ... customs fees etc are breaking every deal


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





phos said:


> Got a quick question, where can I find stranded single conductor wire with transparent sheathing?


 

 Probably DHC Nucleo or ALO audio


----------



## Phos

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Probably DHC Nucleo or ALO audio


 

 I think I found a better price here.


----------



## liamstrain

Oh, nice! Most of the hookup and test lead wire I've found has every color BUT clear. Thanks. I wonder if they have it in anything other than 19AWG. 
   
  Bookmarked.


----------



## Parall3l

Just ordered some Mogami 2534 and a few connectors for my first cable. Will post the results here.


----------



## darren700

Quote: 





phos said:


> I think I found a better price here.


 
   
  Can anyone attest to the quality of this cable? I planning on building a balanced cable for the LCD2 (Im buying one with my tax return.)
   
  I was going to use DHC Nucleotide but is $2.75 a foot and your link is for $0.90 a foot (i building a 8 Wire Balanced Cable with Litz)
  The kimber TCSS looks like comparibe quality, what do you guys think.: is the DHC Nucleotide worth double the cost because its UPOCC??


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





darren700 said:


> I was going to use DHC Nucleotide but is $2.75 a foot and your link is for $0.90 a foot (i building a 8 Wire Balanced Cable with Litz)
> The kimber TCSS looks like comparibe quality, what do you guys think.: is the DHC Nucleotide worth double the cost because its UPOCC??


 

 There have been no objective tests that indicate that there would be any difference in the sound quality as a result of the differences between the DHC Nucleotide and another cable of the same size/resistance.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





darren700 said:


> Can anyone attest to the quality of this cable? I planning on building a balanced cable for the LCD2 (Im buying one with my tax return.)
> 
> I was going to use DHC Nucleotide but is $2.75 a foot and your link is for $0.90 a foot (i building a 8 Wire Balanced Cable with Litz)
> The kimber TCSS looks like comparibe quality, what do you guys think.: is the DHC Nucleotide worth double the cost because its UPOCC??


 

 An 8-wire braid of 19AWG cable will be strong enough to tow your car, but probably a bit heavy for headphones...


----------



## rroseperry

Is it possible to get or make IEMs cables as flexible as, say, Westone stock?


----------



## liamstrain

Possible? Probably - but difficult, especially with readily available materials. You can make good IEM cables, but if matching that kind of weight and flexibility is important, you're probably better off ordering a replacement from Westone.


----------



## piotrus-g

Kimber is a speaker cable. I had an opportunity to listen to D2000 with kimber and first of all is very very stiff, seconldy sound is rather cold. So I wouldn't recomend it


----------



## darren700

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Kimber is a speaker cable. I had an opportunity to listen to D2000 with kimber and first of all is very very stiff, seconldy sound is rather cold. So I wouldn't recomend it


 


  Thanks man, that was exactly what i was looking for. Will stick with the original plan of DHC. and lol about towing a car... the mini xlr plugs have 4 terminals each so i figured i would run 8 wires like the norse audio cable.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> An 8-wire braid of 19AWG cable will be strong enough to tow your car, but probably a bit heavy for headphones...


 


  even jena wire is 18awg, and i don't find it heavy at all. you're exaggerating..


----------



## fueltank

Where did you get the Y-split from? Looks good!
  Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> This is your guy for sleeving: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/FURRYLETTERS?_rdc=1
> 
> Get your Mogami 2893 here: http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=505&bc=no
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





fueltank said:


> Where did you get the Y-split from? Looks good!


 
  Qables: http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_93&zenid=3fe8355939ac8d986fae0f609e8c44e5


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Qables: http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_93&zenid=3fe8355939ac8d986fae0f609e8c44e5


 

 Not a bad price shipped to the US.  Going to pick up one of each size in black and see how they work with mogami mini quad for my attempt at a sennheiser cable.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





daigo said:


> Not a bad price shipped to the US.  Going to pick up one of each size in black and see how they work with mogami mini quad for my attempt at a sennheiser cable.


 

 I use them all the time


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> I use them all the time. For Mogami mini quad (2893) without sleeving you'll want the smaller size Y-split


----------



## daigo

Sorensiim, what did you use to seal up the y-connect?  Just some type of superglue?  I have some epoxy putty I can also use to provide a little more rigidity as well, but found that it doesn't adhere well to plastics.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





daigo said:


> Sorensiim, what did you use to seal up the y-connect?  Just some type of superglue?  I have some epoxy putty I can also use to provide a little more rigidity as well, but found that it doesn't adhere well to plastics.


 


  It just clicks together, no glue needed


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> It just clicks together, no glue needed


 

  
  Good to know, thanks.  Just waiting on my orders from partsconnexion and qables to come in over the next couple of weeks and I'll give this a shot.  My only experience so far is making a couple of iphone LOD to practice soldering and braiding so this should be a big step up.


----------



## dfkt

KSC75 (USD 6,- at some sale, but I got them for free from TDS)
 Angled Neutrik plug (EUR 4,-)
 WBT silver solder (forgot the price, too expensive)
 28 AWG mil-spec Teflon-coated stranded silver wire (in plain English: cheap Navships surplus), four strand flat braid (EUR 4,- and lots of time)
 Y-Splitter ripped off some broken IEM, filled with hot glue (EUR 0,-)
 Heat shrink (EUR 0.01 or so, for that length)
 Holes drilled in the driver grille (EUR 0,-)
 Panty hose driver protection (pilfered from girlfriend)
 Pleather ear pads, ripped off some old phones (EUR 0,-)
 El Generico head band (EUR 2,- - threw the attached phones away)
 
 Sure was nice pimping that thing out on that low budget. I like the results. Just need to trim the panty hose a bit neater.


----------



## jmwreck

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> KSC75 (USD 6,- at some sale, but I got them for free from TDS)
> Angled Neutrik plug (EUR 4,-)
> WBT silver solder (forgot the price, too expensive)
> 28 AWG mil-spec Teflon-coated stranded silver wire (in plain English: cheap Navships surplus), four strand flat braid (EUR 4,- and lots of time)
> ...


 


  i'm impressed on your works, nice to see some skills on cables and photography


----------



## Simon C

My latest creation
   
 
 
   
  Navships wire, Neutrik connectors, and some heat shrink. 6 strand hand-weave to two braids. Came out rather nice if i do say so myself. Im rather proud of it. Needed a simple headphone splitter.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





dfkt said:


>


 
  Very nice braid! Got a link to a tutorial? I want to try making my first IEM cable...


----------



## dfkt

Thanks.  Well, I just tried to figure out what I can do with four wires, and I stuck with: outer left goes over one, outer right goes over two, repeat. Very easy, gets 'automated' after some time, and mistakes are easily fixed.
   
  1 2 3 4
   
  2 1 3 4
  2 4 1 3
   
  4 2 1 3
  4 3 2 1
  ...
   
  I have yet to find wire that is soft enough for IEMs - the Navships 28 AWG is good enough for headphones, but definitely too stiff for IEMs. If anyone knows smooth as silk IEM wire, I'd be glad for any hints.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> I have yet to find wire that is soft enough for IEMs - the Navships 28 AWG is good enough for headphones, but definitely too stiff for IEMs. If anyone knows smooth as silk IEM wire, I'd be glad for any hints.


 
  I was just about to ask you about stiffness.
   
  x2 I'm looking for IEM grade wire as well.


----------



## cogsand gears

Beautiful work on that braid. Im not generaly a fan of the half shrink tubed connector look, but tin this case it works nicely.

  
  Quote: 





simon c said:


> My latest creation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dfkt

Got some of those Super.Fi/Triple.Fi DIY connectors off eBay. Adjusting the outer shell to the back they fit the sunk slot of my UE11 perfectly well. Heat shrink and epoxy glue on the inside, adhesive heat shrink on the outside. Cable is from a Sansa Clip stock earbud, it's very soft and feels well built.


----------



## SpudHarris

They look great! Probably the best DIY IEM connectors I've seen. Makes me want to give it a shot also....


----------



## dfkt

Cheers.  These are the connectors, btw: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220911905796&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:AT:1123


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Got some of those Super.Fi/Triple.Fi DIY connectors off eBay. Adjusting the outer shell to the back they fit the sunk slot of my UE11 perfectly well. Heat shrink and epoxy glue on the inside, adhesive heat shrink on the outside. Cable is from a Sansa Clip stock earbud, it's very soft and feels well built.


 
  Now I'm just wondering if "westone connectors" from that seller fits recessed socets, becuase IMHO they look like they would.
  BTW still pretty nice job!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Cheers.  These are the connectors, btw: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220911905796&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:AT:1123


 

 I bought from this seller too. I prefered the connectors that come without the bodies. They were a bit better quaility IMO and cheaper! I moulded over them with epoxy putty then went over that with standard heat shrink tube:

   
  Plus the connector bodies are not really any use if your using 24 awg cable. There is not enough room in them.
   
  Lovely neat work by the way!


----------



## Simon C

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Beautiful work on that braid. Im not generaly a fan of the half shrink tubed connector look, but tin this case it works nicely.


 


  well i did it mainly because they were the large-opening Neutriks and i wanted to hide the massive hole they have in them. and it keeps down the sound of the two plugs knocking together. And thanks, thats my first multi-wire braid. I'm rather chuffed with it.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

those ****ty conectors from ebay, i didnt even finish solder and it melted.
   
  it supposed to be a TF10 cable btw.


----------



## qusp

thanks for that James, glad i never bothered following through and simply continue to make my own. one of these days i'll do a tute
   
  mods, let me know if this isnt kosher, ive cropped right in. these are molded directly onto the finished cable, pins are solid 9ct yellow and white gold. this way as long as you have the stock cable to work to you can make one to suit and within reason any wire gauge can be used. shore 80 liquid polymer resin is used, injected into a silicone mold


----------



## darren700

Do you have an adjustable soldering iron? if so maybe try turning down the heat a little? with my 65W adjustable max would melt the plastic on neutrik 3.5mm, set to about half way and havent melted any plastic since.
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> those ****ty conectors from ebay, i didnt even finish solder and it melted.
> 
> it supposed to be a TF10 cable btw.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *JamesMcProgger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> those ****ty conectors from ebay, i didnt even finish solder and it melted.
> 
> it supposed to be a TF10 cable btw.


 

 Did you heatsink the pins when soldering?
   
  I'm seeing quite a bit of solder in the photo. Perhaps a change in technique will help.
   
  First, heatsink the pins. Even if it's just an alligator clip.
   
  If you don't have any flux, get some. Also, avoid silver bearing solders. You need to keep the temperature down. Think basic 63/37.
   
  Heatsink the pins. Apply a small amount of flux to the pins. If you can, set your iron for about 750F. Clean the tip and apply a small amount of solder to the tip. Lay the tip on one of the pins. Shouldn't take but a second or two for the solder to wet and flow on the pin. Soon as it does, get off the pin. Repeat for the second pin.
   
  Then tin your wires. Hold them in a helping hand or vice. Apply some flux to the wires. Clean your tip and apply a small out of solder to it. Apply it to one of the wires, and when it starts soaking up the solder on the tip, perhaps apply just a little extra solder. You just want the solder to wet into the strands, you don't want the wire to glob up with solder. Repeat for the other wire.
   
  Then apply some flux to the pins and the wires. Line up one of the wires to one of the pins and hold it in place. Clean your tip and apply a small amount of solder to it. Then apply it to the wire. Watch for the solder on the wire to flow with the solder on the pins and when it does, get off the wire.
   
  Good luck!
   
  se


----------



## qusp

oh yeah wow i didnt look close at your pic James, indeed i cant really add to the method posted by Steve above, its what i do as the gold cannot be overheated or its annealing is ruined. funnily enough i actually subscribe to flux, a small chisel tip, but hot, quick and hot is much less likely to melt or damage stuff. get in, get it done and get out. flux is your saviour here. and it does appear you are using too much solder, like you are soldering the wrong way; ie adding solder to the soldering iron and then applying to the wire/joint, rather than heating the joint and applying solder, after youve tinned both surfaces and added flux


----------



## cogsand gears

Steve Eddy is right man. Too much Heat!
   
  I melted the first one I tried to solder - so your not alone on that one. Then I heat sinked the pins and cleaned off my iron and took my time. Job done!
   
  Very difinitive instructional BTW Steve Eddy!


----------



## qusp

its really about preference and i guess what you are used to. i will mostly use MORE heat as far as temperature in the iron for delicate jobs, but quickly, no need for a sink, but it would be easy to screw up so probably not the best advice i guess...
   
  the gold wire i use is readily available at any jewellery supplies store/site


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Did you heatsink the pins when soldering?
-No I didnt.
   
Do you have an adjustable soldering iron?
-No I dont.
   
  Thanks for the tips everyone, I'll give it another try as soon as I find my spare set of plugs. and will follow Steve Eddy's recommendations.


----------



## tranhieu

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Did you heatsink the pins when soldering?
> -No I didnt.
> 
> Do you have an adjustable soldering iron?
> ...


 
  How much does your soldering iron output? Mine is 25w and it took me roughly only 1s to get those pins soldered, and without any heatsink or flux at all. I found it quite surprising you could melt the plastic housing like that. Perhaps you applied too much heat on the same pin.
   
  And that's quite an amount of solder. Tinning the pin and the wire before soldering is not a bad idea either.


----------



## ijchan223

when soldering on connectors it is always a good idea to tin them first and flux is always a good idea also. 
   
  EDIT: when soldering items that are held together with plastic it is also a good idea to use a heatsink on the opposite end. If you don't have a heatsink, you can use a pair of pliers and a rubber-band to clamp them on the end of the connector 
   
   


jamesmcprogger said:


> those ****ty conectors from ebay, i didnt even finish solder and it melted.
> 
> it supposed to be a TF10 cable btw.


----------



## Mad Max

Good to know that those things are so delicate, I'll be careful, too, when I get around to it.
   
  Anyone played around with Acoustic-Revive's connectors?  None of the US dealers seem to stock the DIY connectors.


----------



## darren700

Made a 12ft Long 1/4 -> Female XLR adapter for using balanced headphones with my AV Receiver.
   
  Uses:
  Canare 4 Conductor
  Neutrik 1/4 Plug
  Neutrik XX Female XLR
  1/4" Nylon Sleeving.


----------



## Pingupenguins

^^ you should TOTALLY order some Kevlar 1/4" if you using 1/4"
   
  .... It might save your life one day.....


----------



## Simon C

made a ~3ft stereo mini interconnect today. More Navships wire (4 strands, two for ground) and Neutriks.


----------



## Twinster

Hey James, did you just remove the braided sleeve from the bead cord?
   
  Thanks
  Simon
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> both from links brr777 posts, this 3/32" x 200' Fancy Brown Cotton Shoe Lace & Bead Cord and I cant find the seller of the wires any longer, maybe he can help you.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





twinster said:


> Hey James, did you just remove the braided sleeve from the bead cord?
> 
> Thanks
> Simon


 

  
  that lace has two core lines, you can just pull them off. this pict is from the brown sleeve with two tiny wires inside http://cdn.head-fi.org/e/ec/ec3507d5_100_1977.jpeg


----------



## Grado77

Beyer DT-990 600 ohm with Mogami W3106 dual cable. This is my first rewire ever. The phones sound excellent but the cable is a bit micro-phonic. I will try it out for a while but may move to something a little more flexible. I very much prefer the dual cable into the phones versus the annoying single cable to the left ear. Plus the look is cleaner with the wire removed over head.


----------



## jbusuego

28 gauge silver plated with hirose connector(pia)


----------



## liamstrain

Did you hardwire that in, rather than try to match the locking 2.5mm TRRS?
   
  I just sold my K450. I have to admit, they were fun little cans. I'll miss them.


----------



## jbusuego

yes. its balanced set up.


----------



## Simon C

Finally rewired my Shure E2C IEMs. 
  Mogami W2929 wire sheathed in green military paracord. Neutrik connectors again. 
  Used a 6mm Neutrik barrel as a cinch too, adds a nice touch i think.


----------



## Pingupenguins

That paracord isn't too thick to use for IEM's?


----------



## Br777

> I have yet to find wire that is soft enough for IEMs - the Navships 28 AWG is good enough for headphones, but definitely too stiff for IEMs. If anyone knows smooth as silk IEM wire, I'd be glad for any hints.


 

 all my old sources seem to have dried up but this one looks really good
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/2M-Red-Black-26-AWG-Heatproof-Soft-Silicon-Wire-Cable-/320685573605?pt=Radio_Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aaa5985e5
   
  high strand count, 26awg silicone wire.    If its as soft as the stuff i had, and it probably is,  I am willing to bet you will not find a softer wire.
   
   
  they seem to indicate the possibility of other gauges as well
   
  and as always www.coonerwire.com - they have every wire imaginable including MANY choices for high strand cound silicone wire.
  I have never ordered from them, but i've spoke to them many times and as long as they have stuff in stock they are often willing to sell as little as 25-50 feet at a time.


----------



## Simon C

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> That paracord isn't too thick to use for IEM's?


 

 nope, its very soft too. it still feels just like paracord. its nice and comfy around the ears too. 
   


  Quote: 





br777 said:


> all my old sources seem to have dried up but this one looks really good
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2M-Red-Black-26-AWG-Heatproof-Soft-Silicon-Wire-Cable-/320685573605?pt=Radio_Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aaa5985e5
> 
> high strand count, 26awg silicone wire.    If its as soft as the stuff i had, and it probably is,  I am willing to bet you will not find a softer wire.
> ...


 


  Mogami 2929 works wonderfully. i found it at markertek.  its EXTREMELY flexible, 4 strand, and easy to work with. not to mention thin.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> That paracord isn't too thick to use for IEM's?


 

 x2, i guess he isn't the type of guy who likes the wire to wrap around his ears


----------



## qusp

Quote: 





simon c said:


> nope, its very soft too. it still feels just like paracord. its nice and comfy around the ears too.
> 
> 
> 
> Mogami 2929 works wonderfully. i found it at markertek.  its EXTREMELY flexible, 4 strand, and easy to work with. not to mention thin.


 


  nice one, glad it worked out for you, i thought that stuff would suit. i agree if the wire inside is very flexible i dont see why it would be uncomfortable, better than something unsleeved but stiff. and yes if its as flexy as some of the other close models to that its great and convenient being already a quad bundle. its copper unlike that RC control silicone wire, which is indeed flexy (not any more than this) but that stuff is pretty crappy mostly tin plated wire if your lucky, some will be steel. they dont care about audio quality with radio control cables =)
   
   
  i guess you sleeved it for something different? that stuff would be so thin unsleeved. still looks cool and its probably still perfectly comfy


----------



## Simon C

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> x2, i guess he isn't the type of guy who likes the wire to wrap around his ears


 

 I do wear them around my ears, and the paracord makes it very comfortable. you have to realize that its two 28awg strands in a basically otherwise empty sleeve of paracord. 
   


  Quote: 





qusp said:


> nice one, glad it worked out for you, i thought that stuff would suit. i agree if the wire inside is very flexible i dont see why it would be uncomfortable, better than something unsleeved but stiff. and yes if its as flexy as some of the other close models to that its great and convenient being already a quad bundle. its copper unlike that RC control silicone wire, which is indeed flexy (not any more than this) but that stuff is pretty crappy mostly tin plated wire if your lucky, some will be steel. they dont care about audio quality with radio control cables =)
> 
> 
> i guess you sleeved it for something different? that stuff would be so thin unsleeved. still looks cool and its probably still perfectly comfy


 
  actually i decided that i needed to sleeve it after the split because the insulation on the inner strands wasnt very durable, even if the strands were very thin and flexible. they werent abrasion resistant at all. i sleeved the bottom half of the wire also for durability and to reduce any possible microphonics, i just went right over the existing wire jacket. its no less flexible than before.


----------



## jmwreck




----------



## cogsand gears

My first power cable! Twisted pair ( wrapped in 4 layers of PTFE tape) of 1mm core stranded copper taken from my old lawn mower. Not exactly cryo treated but its pretty damn cold in the garage ;D. Some rather fetching - IMO- sleeving from ebay > 2 x 5.5 AC jacks converted from straight to right angle.
   

   
  This is a 3.5 to 3.5 using tri braid - or platt - of 22awg Jena Labs ultrawire.
   
  Both are about 4ft long and replace the original cables on my Orbitsound T6 Valve amp dock / speaker combo.


----------



## Gabrielisc

guys I want to make myself a SE cable for my HD800s, just wondering how many meters of cable would i roughly need to get 4-6 feet of cable, going for braid style (much like alo), so assuming
   
  worst case 4 meters of cable per length, 2 left channel, 2 right channel = 4x4 = 16 meters of cable?
  get 25 meters just to make sure?
   
  bit of flux + a decent 1/4" connector + hd800 connectors and shrink wrap and away i go?
  maybe even a viablue splitter?
   
  please let me know if you dont mind helping.


----------



## Matez

DIYMod/iMod dock cable made by me for iBasso T5 & DIYModded Nano 2g.
​ Cable: DHC Nucleotide OCC 24AWG​​ Dock: Qables​​ Jack: Neutrik NTP3RC-B​ Capacitors​: Black Gate​


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





matez said:


> DIYMod/iMod dock cable made by me for iBasso T5 & DIYModded Nano 2g.
> ​ Cable: DHC Nucleotide OCC 24AWG​​ Dock: Qables​​ Jack: Neutrik NTP3RC-B​ Capacitors​: Black Gate​


 

 Very nice work.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> My first power cable! Twisted pair ( wrapped in 4 layers of PTFE tape) of 1mm core stranded copper taken from my old lawn mower. Not exactly cryo treated but its pretty damn cold in the garage ;D. Some rather fetching - IMO- sleeving from ebay > 2 x 5.5 AC jacks converted from straight to right angle.
> 
> This is a 3.5 to 3.5 using tri braid - or platt - of 22awg Jena Labs ultrawire.
> 
> Both are about 4ft long and replace the original cables on my Orbitsound T6 Valve amp dock / speaker combo.


 

 Nice sleeving! Do you know what kind it is, where you got it?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





simon c said:


> I do wear them around my ears, and the paracord makes it very comfortable. you have to realize that its two 28awg strands in a basically otherwise empty sleeve of paracord.


 
   
   
  Sorry thats what I meant. Isn't it to large for 28 AWG? I'm not sure I'd like the look of floppy sleeve. Also how are the micro-phonics on 2929?


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





matez said:


> DIYMod/iMod dock cable made by me for iBasso T5 & DIYModded Nano 2g.
> ​ Cable: DHC Nucleotide OCC 24AWG​​ Dock: Qables​​ Jack: Neutrik NTP3RC-B​ Capacitors​: Black Gate​


 
   
  Any issue with the capacitors getting knocked around and loose while in use as a portable set up?


----------



## Matez

They are glued to the connector - im using this combo every day while commuting and everything is fine even though i don't care much about my portable gear.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





simon c said:


> Finally rewired my Shure E2C IEMs.
> Mogami W2929 wire sheathed in green military paracord. Neutrik connectors again.
> Used a 6mm Neutrik barrel as a cinch too, adds a nice touch i think.


 

 Looks nice but big and heavy at the same time.
  It's ok as long as you enjoy it though


----------



## Simon C

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Sorry thats what I meant. Isn't it to large for 28 AWG? I'm not sure I'd like the look of floppy sleeve. Also how are the micro-phonics on 2929?


 

 it is a bit big, but its what i had, and the effect is actually nice, it lays nice and flat behind my ears, and is great for long listening sessions where the small wire would normally dig into the backs of my ears. As for the microphonics of the 2929, theyre basically nonexistant. its really good cable, the only issue i have with it is the durability (or lack thereof) of the insulation on the exposed strands. its very soft.
   

  
  Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Looks nice but big and heavy at the same time.
> It's ok as long as you enjoy it though


 


  not heavy at all actually, i think all said and done it weighs about as much as the original cable (which was also EXTREMELY stiff and had that large annoying Y split it in.) its hard to tell really though, because the weight is so minimal to begin with.


----------



## Twinster

Very nicely done.  Can you please explain to me the capacitors function in this? Sorry I'm not familiar with the iMod.
  
  Quote: 





matez said:


> DIYMod/iMod dock cable made by me for iBasso T5 & DIYModded Nano 2g.
> ​ Cable: DHC Nucleotide OCC 24AWG​​ Dock: Qables​​ Jack: Neutrik NTP3RC-B​ Capacitors​: Black Gate​


----------



## Pingupenguins

Soft cable, no micro-phonics. Hard cable, A lot but pretty durable.
   
  Did the insulation shrink back when it was being soldered? If not, it's probably polyethylene.


----------



## Twinster

25 meters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Braiding 6 feet of cable with 4 wires will only take about 6 inches extra so 4x6.5 = 26 feet about 8 meters should be enough.
  Quote: 





gabrielisc said:


> guys I want to make myself a SE cable for my HD800s, just wondering how many meters of cable would i roughly need to get 4-6 feet of cable, going for braid style (much like alo), so assuming
> 
> worst case 4 meters of cable per length, 2 left channel, 2 right channel = 4x4 = 16 meters of cable?
> get 25 meters just to make sure?
> ...


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Nice sleeving! Do you know what kind it is, where you got it?


 


 From this seller on ebay: http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/hongkongsupply
   
  Not sure what it is - possibly nylon. Its fairly soft and expands a fair bit. Its good stuff.


----------



## Pingupenguins

It's a 1/4 in right?


----------



## kidchunks

First post and first mini to mini cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  Jacks: *NYS231BG*
  Cable: *Canare L-4E6S*


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





kidchunks said:


> First post and first mini to mini cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Welcome!


----------



## Gabrielisc

Sorry to be a pain, anyone got a diagram of how the HD800 connectors work/connection diagram?
   
  I get the 1/4" quite easily, but before I start I want to make sure I know how to do the works.
   
  also when people use 8 strands for SE rather than 4, do they just double each connection?


----------



## Phos

Does anyone have any suggestions for some cable extra sheathing that doesn't transfer sound so much?  By the way, I'm pretty sure "microphonic" is the wrong term for this, there's no change to the electrical signal.


----------



## Pingupenguins

In light of Simon C's review of Mogami 2929. I'm staging a group buy for Mogami 2929 here:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/592024/moagmi-2929-group-buy#post_8081452
   
  I realize Markertek sells it, but the shipping is outrageous ($10). I'm still working out the details, but I've opened it for pledges.


----------



## sluker

The DHC collection so far. I am not sure if I want to get more cable to make RCA's or go with something lower gauge.
  Steve feel free to chime in?


----------



## Matez

Quote: 





twinster said:


> Very nicely done.  Can you please explain to me the capacitors function in this? Sorry I'm not familiar with the iMod.


 
   
  The caps are blocking DC offset from Wolfson DAC, since original crappy caps inside iMod/DIYMod are cut out.


----------



## Sorensiim

My work from tonight:
   
  A set of short RCA cables in red and black paracord:

   
  And My little Rammstein tribute, a 3-wire braided mini to mini ic in red, black and gold:


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> It's a 1/4 in right?


 

 Didnt know if this was a question for me?
   
  If so - no, its 4mm ID. Not sure what that is in fractions of an inch...


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Didnt know if this was a question for me?
> 
> If so - no, its 4mm ID. Not sure what that is in fractions of an inch...


 


  a little larger than 1/8". 3.5mm is a 1/8th


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> My work from tonight:
> 
> A set of short RCA cables in red and black paracord:


 

 Man... how come I've never though about using different sleeving instead of pre-marked RCAs


----------



## Mad Max

That's what I did.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> And My little Rammstein tribute, a 3-wire braided mini to mini ic in red, black and gold:


 


  How are those Pallics connectors to work with. I've been curious. Innards pretty well designed?


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> How are those Pallics connectors to work with. I've been curious. Innards pretty well designed?


 

 They're horrid to work with, the innards are laid out much like the Ultrasone connectors from Qables and there's no strain relief at all. But they look soooo damn good! 

   
  They're surprisingly heavy for their size as well, I might have to make an IEM cable for my customs with one of these bad boys...


----------



## Matez

These Pailiccs are really pain in the ass to solder with 4 strands of 24AWG or thicker and without strain relief they are not as durable as other Pailiccs jacks. Im not a big fan of their looks too. Only benefit is their price.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





matez said:


> These Pailiccs are really pain in the ass to solder with 4 strands of 24AWG or thicker and without strain relief they are not as durable as other Pailiccs jacks. Im not a big fan of their looks too. Only benefit is their price.


 


  Well I like the looks as well as the price - but that's about it.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





mad max said:


> That's what I did.


 
  Nice indeed


----------



## pyrokid

Just wondering if anyone else saw this on DHC's site. I got a chuckle out of it. 
   
"Metcal PS-900 Smartheat soldering station (solders at the minimum temperature, picks the right temperature for you - a soldering station fit for a king.  Won't make your work look fail like all the stuff on Head-fi.  Just kidding, Head-fi.)"
   
http://doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=84


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





pyrokid said:


> Just wondering if anyone else saw this on DHC's site. I got a chuckle out of it.
> 
> "Metcal PS-900 Smartheat soldering station (solders at the minimum temperature, picks the right temperature for you - a soldering station fit for a king.  Won't make your work look fail like all the stuff on Head-fi.  Just kidding, Head-fi.)"
> 
> http://doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=84


 

 Why'd you get a chuckle out of it? I have one at my work, and he said everything as if i was going to sell mine. I would have to be dead if i was going to sell mine.


----------



## John In Cali

twinster said:


> Very nicely done.  Can you please explain to me the capacitors function in this? Sorry I'm not familiar with the iMod.




I haven't done the imod but from what I've heard it is to stop DC offset, though i have no clue why you would want to use 4uf electrolytic caps in the signal path. Crossovers for tweeters regularly use 2.2uf caps... as in he is basically turning his IEM's(or whatever) into tweeters. Also electrolytic caps are absolutely bad for audio fidelity. I've seen people use 2200uf caps for their iMods... AAAAHHHHHHHH
Sorry, if it sounds good to you, go ahead.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> They're horrid to work with, the innards are laid out much like the Ultrasone connectors from Qables and there's no strain relief at all. But they look soooo damn good!
> 
> 
> They're surprisingly heavy for their size as well, I might have to make an IEM cable for my customs with one of these bad boys...


 

  
  Now, Is the barrel grey or black? I can never tell from the pictures!!! and where do you get yours and for how much. I've seen a ebay seller selling 4 out of HK for $15.


----------



## liamstrain

Steel grey metallic colored barrel.


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Steel grey metallic colored barrel.


 
   
  Correct - like a dark gunmetal, but very shiny. Looks awesome IRL.


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Now, Is the barrel grey or black? I can never tell from the pictures!!! and where do you get yours and for how much. I've seen a ebay seller selling 4 out of HK for $15.


 

 I've purchased them from that ebay seller and the Pailic 3.5 mm plug does look nice in person.  A shiny dark gray/gunmetall color, but there is definitely no strain relief and the solder contacts are pretty difficult to work with as well.


----------



## Twinster

You guys pay way to much.  I got mine from Lunashop. Enjoy! They have very good price and selection.
  
  Quote: 





daigo said:


> I've purchased them from that ebay seller and the Pailic 3.5 mm plug does look nice in person.  A shiny dark gray/gunmetall color, but there is definitely no strain relief and the solder contacts are pretty difficult to work with as well.


----------



## SpudHarris

Thanks for the Link Twinster  They sell loads of stuff I'd use, great news for me coz shipping worldwide is also cheap and combined.
   
  Thanks again!


----------



## Twinster

You are welcome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Thanks for the Link Twinster  They sell loads of stuff I'd use, great news for me coz shipping worldwide is also cheap and combined.
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## Triton199

My first post! I was inspired to braid my own cable by simon_C, the current ends are cheap radioshack crap, and the wire is stranded CAT5 cable. going to put some proper REAN connectors on it soon. 4 strand round braid done by hand, first time i've ever even attempted a 4 strand braid!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





triton199 said:


> My first post! I was inspired to braid my own cable by simon_C, the current ends are cheap radioshack crap, and the wire is stranded CAT5 cable. going to put some proper REAN connectors on it soon. 4 strand round braid done by hand, first time i've ever even attempted a 4 strand braid!


 

 Nice work! that braid came out very well IMO.


----------



## pyrokid

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Why'd you get a chuckle out of it? I have one at my work, and he said everything as if i was going to sell mine. I would have to be dead if i was going to sell mine.


 


  Because they must know that the soldering station doesn't make a bit of difference in the end product as long as you know how to use it. I thought they were just poking fun at us.


----------



## liamstrain

Crappy cell phone pic of what I did over my lunch break.
  Some basic 8" interconnects. Using 3 of the 4 inner 24awg conductors from Mogami 2534 quad. (2 blue + 1 clear for left channel, 2 clear +1 blue for right channel) and Rean connectors. Cheap and effective.


----------



## cogsand gears

Cables in use.
   
  Could have possibly done with better lighting to take these photos.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Cables in use.
> 
> Could have possibly done with better lighting to take these photos.


 
   
  Nice stuff Cogs.. they look sweet!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Nice stuff Cogs.. they look sweet!


 

 Thanks Room40.
   
  The Stereo Out cable is much better SQ than the original, so mission accomplished.


----------



## slern

Going to make some custom cables for my sennheisers. I got my HSPC connectors coming soon, and a 1/4" adapter from DHC.
  Now I'm just looking for some quality cheap wiring to use... Any recommendations?
  Also looking for some information with how to work with the Y split.


----------



## Twinster

You can try the SPC cable from NavShip. Not the most flexible cable but good quality.
   
   
  Quote: 





slern said:


> Going to make some custom cables for my sennheisers. I got my HSPC connectors coming soon, and a 1/4" adapter from DHC.
> Now I'm just looking for some quality cheap wiring to use... Any recommendations?
> Also looking for some information with how to work with the Y split.


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





slern said:


> Going to make some custom cables for my sennheisers. I got my HSPC connectors coming soon, and a 1/4" adapter from DHC.
> Now I'm just looking for some quality cheap wiring to use... Any recommendations?
> Also looking for some information with how to work with the Y split.


 

 I just used Mogami 2893 micro quad to build a shorter cable for my HD650's, and the cable turned out pretty good.  Flexible enough, even with the rubber and shielding on in the main part of the cable and covered in techflex, and not too heavy.  Soldering those Cardas connectors was a pain though, as I deformed the black connector a little bit, but it still looks fine after packing the soldered area up with epoxy and covering with some adhesive lined heat shrink.  Used the larger Qables y-split housing.


----------



## daigo

May as well post a pic at my first headphone cable.  A 6' Sennheiser cable made with Mogami 2893, the larger Qables y-split, with nylon techflex covering the whole cable leading up to the 1/4" Neutrik connector, and flexible polyolefin 3:1 shrink wrap covering the twisted pairs leading to the Cardas plugs.


----------



## darren700

^^ looks great man nice job!


----------



## LizardKing1

Really great first cable


----------



## slern

Great looking cable!
  I want to use cotton for my wires, any recommendations on what to use?
  Also, I was wondering about a nice organic looking Y split.
  Probably a nice wooden one, similar to this. http://www.whiplashaudio.com/cables/whiplash-custom-cables/whiplash-elite-jha-ue-westone-iem-om-replacement-cable.html
   
  Anyone have any ideas on what to use?


----------



## Speedv1

Hey guys,
   
  I'm planning on re-cabling my one set of phones that has four wires (2 going to each side). Now in this case the ground is obviously 1 of each. Due to this can I route just 3 wires from the jack to a Y-splitter and at this point simply share the ground by routing the 1 cable from the jack to both the right and left cup (so solder it to 2 wires..)? Just wanted to check.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





> I want to use cotton for my wires, any recommendations on what to use?
> Also, I was wondering about a nice organic looking Y split.
> Probably a nice wooden one, similar to this. http://www.whiplashaudio.com/cables/whiplash-custom-cables/whiplash-elite-jha-ue-westone-iem-om-replacement-cable.html
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on what to use?


 
   
   
  On the whiplash cable, it looks to me that the y-split is the clear shrink tube. The wooden bead is used as a slider to tighten under your chin, or keep the cords from tangling. 
   
  With that said, you could probably find something suitable at a bead shop - a good looking bone or wood bead with a wide center hole.  Fill the bore with epoxy, or silicone adhesive once you've got the cables run through it (maybe use a shrink tube split inside first, as well, to keep things tidy.)
   
  Many people use bulk shoelace cord for cotton sheaths.


----------



## John In Cali

speedv1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm planning on re-cabling my one set of phones that has four wires (2 going to each side). Now in this case the ground is obviously 1 of each. Due to this can I route just 3 wires from the jack to a Y-splitter and at this point simply share the ground by routing the 1 cable from the jack to both the right and left cup (so solder it to 2 wires..)? Just wanted to check.
> 
> Cheers!




Indeed, unless you were going balanced but i presume you aren't seeing as you don't have balanced Amps or Dacs.


----------



## Pingupenguins

If anyone is looking for good cable for IEM's, I'm working on a group buy for Mogami 2929.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/592024/moagmi-2929-group-buy#post_8094588
   
  Please sign up!


----------



## kidchunks

Updated the mini to mini I made a few days ago with some techflex and heatshrink.


----------



## Speedv1

Quote: 





john in cali said:


> Indeed, unless you were going balanced but i presume you aren't seeing as you don't have balanced Amps or Dacs.


 


  Awesome - thanks!


----------



## mosshorn

Has anyone found a more *cough* affordable alternative to the looks/single wire braidability of DHC nucleotide?
   
  I want to make a braided 7' or 8' cable for my HD600's, but with my limited budget (at least if I decide not to sell my 990's), I probably won't be able to afford the Nucleotide right now.


----------



## TheRH

Quote: 





kidchunks said:


> Updated the mini to mini I made a few days ago with some techflex and heatshrink.
> 
> 
> 
> Simple and clean, nice job.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Has anyone found a more *cough* affordable alternative to the looks/single wire braidability of DHC nucleotide?
> 
> I want to make a braided 7' or 8' cable for my HD600's, but with my limited budget (at least if I decide not to sell my 990's), I probably won't be able to afford the Nucleotide right now.


 

 Not aware of any regular stranded copper wire with clear insulation. At least not readily available in small quantities.
   
  Tell you what, if it'll help you out, just tell Peter what you need, have him bill you at half price and bill me for the other half. You'll be my random act of kindness this week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *mosshorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone found a more *cough* affordable alternative to the looks/single wire braidability of DHC nucleotide?


 
   
   
  Buy a bunch of Mogami 2534 - it has 2 clear 24AWG conductors, and 2 blue... runs about $1 foot (so .50 per foot of clear conductor.). You just need to slice off the sheathing around it. So ~$20 of cable (20 feet) will cover you for 4 x 10 foot lengths of 24AWG clear stranded copper.
   
  I'm not sure how the flexibility compares with the nucleotide (though I imagine it's not too far different), but if you are mostly after the look - this might be the most cost effective method.
   
  I just did that for two short interconnects (2 clear + 1 blue), twisted, not braided but same idea. They're up a page or two in this thread, if you want to see.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Yeah, that'd work if you don't mind the waste and the time to take the cable apart.
   
  According to Mogami, it's 20 strands of roughly 36 gauge wire. So it'd be a bit stiffer than the Nucleotide, which is 42 strands of 40 gauge.
   
  se


----------



## liamstrain

true. I can always find a use for the blue conductors (in something that will get an overwrap... and the copper shielding can come in handy too (err... for something I'm sure), it's easy enough to keep it neat with short (10 foot ish) lengths. 
   
  Hard to beat the price.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Yeah. And Mogami makes very high quality wire and cable.
   
  se


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Not aware of any regular stranded copper wire with clear insulation. At least not readily available in small quantities.
> 
> Tell you what, if it'll help you out, just tell Peter what you need, have him bill you at half price and bill me for the other half. You'll be my random act of kindness this week.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not sure if you're serious or not, but you're in luck either way since I have some Mogami 2893 to play with here, and I can order some 2534. I ended up ordering a Speedball kit for my Crack, but might still splurge on the Nucleotide if anyone can vouch for its sound improvement for the 600's


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> might still splurge on the Nucleotide if anyone can vouch for its sound improvement for the 600's


 


  That's the wrong reason to go for it, imo. Go for aesthetics and usability (flexibility) - but there is no evidence at all to suggest that you would get any audible improvement.


----------



## ardgedee

My first wire project in a while...


----------



## more2teayap

Where can I find the shure se215's proprietary cable pugs that connects to the earpiece? Thanks.


----------



## Avro_Arrow

Here is what you are looking for:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/575305/looking-for-two-iem-connector-part-names-or-numbers#post_7813751
  
  Quote: 





more2teayap said:


> Where can I find the shure se215's proprietary cable pugs that connects to the earpiece? Thanks.


----------



## Sorensiim

Anybody know of another way than Qables to get the threaded Ultrasone connectors?
   

   
  Not only are they way overpriced for what they are, they jack up the shipping AND add payment and order fees...
   
  HAH - Nevermind that, I just found 'em here:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-8-Audio-Jack-Thread-Screw-Body-Plug-Connector-3T1-m-/180719654047?pt=UK_Computing_NetworkingTools_Accessories_SM&hash=item2a13bb149f#ht_2669wt_1049
   
  £1.95 a pop and a hell of a lot cheaper shipping. I'll buy 4 right now, just to stack up on them.


----------



## Oeufdepoire

Rhodium-plated solid gold armored cables with pure platinum plugs :
   

   
  Actually, two simple interconnects to go from my source to my CMoy to my acoustic simulator.
   
  Edit : why gold and platinum ? Because it's expensive. Just said that in reference to all those silver-braided cables and gold plated plugs around there. Those are very cheap interconnects, nothing special actually.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





oeufdepoire said:


> Rhodium-plated solid gold armored cables with pure platinum plugs :
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, two simple interconnects to go from my source to my CMoy to my acoustic simulator.


 

 Why plate gold? It's inert. Is platinum a good conductor?


----------



## liamstrain

No, platinum is a worse conductor than iron, zinc, nickel, etc - and well below silver, copper and gold.  Rhodium also, is not as good a conductor as the top 5 (silver, copper, gold, aluminum or bronze)


----------



## JohnerH

My first:
   
  - Ever soldering
  - Ever Cable construction & assembly
   
  [size=x-large]MINI TO MINI CONNECTOR[/size]

Sleeve: Blue Expandable Braided Polyester Sleeving
Conductor: Pure silver single strand x3 (not very flexible at all 




 )
Config: Triple braid
Termination: Neutrik silver plated mini plug
   

   
  First of many I hope. The sleeve braiding didn't come out perfect as I hoped because as I was putting the cover back on the plug and the back rubbed against the sleeve as I was pulling it in to place.... I learnt my lesson...
   
  Any how... my first attempt.
   
  J


----------



## Mad Max

That looks cool!


----------



## salimnanji

I want to make my own cables but I've been a bit confused, why do some cables have a triple braid while some have double, and others single (same sized cables).
  I'm buying 10 ft of Mogami 2929 which has 4 cables inside, so wouldnt I use the shielding as ground, then solder 2 and 2 to the left/right?


----------



## John In Cali

Quote: 





salimnanji said:


> I want to make my own cables but I've been a bit confused, why do some cables have a triple braid while some have double, and others single (same sized cables).
> I'm buying 10 ft of Mogami 2929 which has 4 cables inside, so wouldnt I use the shielding as ground, then solder 2 and 2 to the left/right?


 


  If the connection will be balanced.  if not you would connect a signal line to each side(left and right) and then the other wire to ground.  For stereo headphones you only need 3 wires, two signal and one common ground. Unless you want a balanced connection which im assuming you have no clue what that is.


----------



## Starfire

Made this for my HD650's, 22 guage silver plated copper from Navships.
   
  Picture of the braiding (hated to cover it up after all the work)
   

   
  The final product, I might go back and cover up the upper area but need to find thinner sleeve.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





salimnanji said:


> I want to make my own cables but I've been a bit confused, why do some cables have a triple braid while some have double, and others single (same sized cables).
> I'm buying 10 ft of Mogami 2929 which has 4 cables inside, so wouldnt I use the shielding as ground, then solder 2 and 2 to the left/right?


 

 What will do with that cable (if for stereo) is to connect one wire for left, one for right, and then the other two to ground then connect the shielding (on one end of the cable only) to ground as well.  However, if RFI/EMI/whatever interferences aren't an issue where you will be using the cable, then you should strip the shielding and outer jacket off to make the cable lighter and more flexible, sleeve it with nylon braid or whatever you wish for a little extra protection and neat looks.  =]


----------



## salimnanji

Quote: 





john in cali said:


> If the connection will be balanced.  if not you would connect a signal line to each side(left and right) and then the other wire to ground.  For stereo headphones you only need 3 wires, two signal and one common ground. Unless you want a balanced connection which im assuming you have no clue what that is.


 


   


  Quote: 





mad max said:


> What will do with that cable (if for stereo) is to connect one wire for left, one for right, and then the other two to ground then connect the shielding (on one end of the cable only) to ground as well.  However, if RFI/EMI/whatever interferences aren't an issue where you will be using the cable, then you should strip the shielding and outer jacket off to make the cable lighter and more flexible, sleeve it with nylon braid or whatever you wish for a little extra protection and neat looks.  =]


 

  
  Well these are for M50's so it would be stereo.
  Alright thanks 
  I'm going to be using http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1410 which seems like its going to be a giant pain to work with.
   
  Ill have about 4 feet of wire left over and want to make a splitter cable, how would you suggest making that?


----------



## Mad Max

Why don't you get a Switchcraft 35HDBAU instead of that chinese plug?  Then two wires per "channel" (not sure what to call it) in the plug and then one of each (1 right, 1 left, 1 ground) for each female connector.  Or you can go one whole cable per "channel", whatever is easiest for you.
   
  Hmm, I thought you were linking to a Pailiccs plug, lol!  That "Sennheiser" thing is tiny, looks possibly suitable for Ultrasones or a DIY IEM cable.  Thanks.


----------



## salimnanji

The only thing is I need the plug to be small enough to go in through my iphone bumper, so that has to be it, can't see anything else that would work


----------



## Danthrax

Do not use the Mogami shielding as a ground it is a different quality copper and it oxidizes really quickly.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





salimnanji said:


> The only thing is I need the plug to be small enough to go in through my iphone bumper, so that has to be it, can't see anything else that would work


 

 I'm pretty sure that it will, there's also the Neutrik right-angle in case that you are having too much trouble with your iphone's bumper.  It is slimmer than the regular, straight Neutrik.
   
  I, on the other hand, carved out the HP plug hole in my Samsung Galaxy's bumper/siliconeCasing/whatever so that bigger plugs can fit in there!


----------



## salimnanji

Quote: 





mad max said:


> I'm pretty sure that it will, there's also the Neutrik right-angle in case that you are having too much trouble with your iphone's bumper.  It is slimmer than the regular, straight Neutrik.
> 
> I, on the other hand, carved out the HP plug hole in my Samsung Galaxy's bumper/siliconeCasing/whatever so that bigger plugs can fit in there!


 

 I know that the housing has to be less then 5mm, so I'll check that one out. If it's still too big I won't have much of another choice.
  I would, but the case would probably split in half since its so thin


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





starfire said:


> Made this for my HD650's, 22 guage silver plated copper from Navships.
> 
> Picture of the braiding (hated to cover it up after all the work)
> 
> ...


 


  Looks good! How does it sound(if at all different)? 
   
   
  Also, while waiting on my normal sized Mogami to get here, I decided to test making a braid out of the mini.

   
  I cut it out, and got a nice braid out of it. 26 gauge is a lot more annoying to work with than I thought! I'll probably throw a headphone jack on this and let it fly on FS for the cheapsies, since I don't need an IEM cable and it's too small for my needs/wants  Does anyone think I should cover it in Techflex? I kind of like the look of this, not sure about durability though 0.o


----------



## Mad Max

Nice.
   
  That reminds me, when I reterminated an American Audio HP700, the three wires in the cable were red, white (not clear, literally milky white), and blue - pretty patriotic, lol!  Lives up to the brand name.


----------



## mosshorn

I thought of that when I was braiding it! Lol I could braid it and sell it as "Audiophile Freedom Wire, $200/ft"


----------



## Starfire

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Looks good! How does it sound(if at all different)?
> 
> 
> Also, while waiting on my normal sized Mogami to get here, I decided to test making a braid out of the mini.
> ...


 

 It opened up the lows and highs some, not drastic but I can definitely notice, listening to metal the guitars are brighter and bass has more punch.  I used this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230724923573?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648#ht_500wt_1180
  to cover it, very nice and quiet unlike Techflex, I used techflex on my HD280 pro's but it is noisy,


----------



## meme

*Shielded AC Power Cord*
   

   
*Ingredients: *Belden 19364 cable, Wattgate 320i IEC, Clipsal 56P313 Plug and Viablue medium sized sleeving.


----------



## tranhieu

^ nice! I like the pattern of your sleeving.
  below is my low profile lod I made few days ago, took me around 30' to finish it. Since I already ran out of epoxy had to resort to using hot glue instead, which came out quite messy.


----------



## azk1

I made this cord out of sheer boredom. Found an interesting colored ribbon at my local hardware store after giving up on ever finding quality material in this country.
  I'm quite happy with the results as well as with the custom Y section I made out of a 3.5mm TRS which I drilled out.


----------



## LizardKing1

It looks... like a lot of things. Don't mean to insinuate anything, but is it a pro-gay statement or purely chromatic fun?
  Anyway, after the Barney Grados nothing shocks me anymore.


----------



## Oeufdepoire

Re-made my cables. They were damn too stiff.


----------



## Simon C

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> It looks... like a lot of things. Don't mean to insinuate anything, but is it a pro-gay statement or purely chromatic fun?
> Anyway, after the Barney Grados nothing shocks me anymore.


 


  i think youre over-thinking it.


----------



## azk1

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> It looks... like a lot of things. Don't mean to insinuate anything, but is it a pro-gay statement or purely chromatic fun?
> Anyway, after the Barney Grados nothing shocks me anymore.


 


  Hehe, It's purely chromatic. If you have to associate it with anything, associate it with this:


----------



## piotrus-g

Grado SR60 recabled with DHC Nucleotide Cryo


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





meme said:


> *Shielded AC Power Cord*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ingredients: *Belden 19364 cable, Wattgate 320i IEC, Clipsal 56P313 Plug and Viablue medium sized sleeving.


 


 Lovely work there. Nice to see a DIY,ed power cable with a UK 3 pin plug on the end.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





starfire said:


> Made this for my HD650's, 22 guage silver plated copper from Navships.
> 
> Picture of the braiding (hated to cover it up after all the work)
> 
> ...


 

 You should go back and remove that sleeving from the bottom half IMO. You got a really nice braid on that - like you said, shame to cover it up. Looks much better without the sleeving to my eyes.


----------



## piotrus-g

I think I have a brakethrough!
  It's solid core 99,999% silver really really soft and yet very rigid (working with such a small cable is a PITA but now I know there's no chances of braking it due to stress or bending) Diameter is also very small but I won't tell you anything more 
  Nylon sleeving. Rean jack.
   
  Microphonics 4/10 - very good as for solid cores. This one beats some of brand cables in this department. With some tweeking I thing I could lower microphonics to almost non-existant.
   
  Sound 9,5/10 added power, punch and amount in the lowest regions, pretty good resolution, smooth highs. Without a doubt it's better than my previous 26AWG silver core.
   
Just to give you an idea how flexible and small it is!
 I still need to work on socket strain relief...
   
  That said, cable is my "propietary" and I won't give you any detailed information... sorry
  I'll be working now on bigger cable for portable headphones like KPP or PX and even bigger for full size headphones.
   
  Disclaimer (for Mods): I'm not a seller, and this cable is not intended for sale. I'm simply pasionat who loves DIY cables


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





> That said, cable is my "propietary" and I won't give you any detailed information... sorry
> ...
> Disclaimer (for Mods): I'm not a seller, and this cable is not intended for sale. I'm simply pasionat who loves DIY cables


 
   
   
   
  If you have no intention of selling them, why would you care if other people knew how you made them? Usually, the only people worried about proprietary components, are those who stand to lose money if someone else does the same thing...
   
  A big part of the DIY experience, is the "open source" nature of it. Share and share alike. But that's cool, if you just want to hang out with your breakthrough on your own. *shrug*


----------



## Kibble Fat

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> If you have no intention of selling them, why would you care if other people knew how you made them? Usually, the only people worried about proprietary components, are those who stand to lose money if someone else does the same thing...
> 
> A big part of the DIY experience, is the "open source" nature of it. Share and share alike. But that's cool, if you just want to hang out with your breakthrough on your own. *shrug*


 

 It's ok.  I found better silver wire than he's using for cheap!!! will post details soon!


----------



## Mad Max

That's some tiny wire.


----------



## liamstrain

It's more the principle of the matter. Plus, if you are trying to convince the mods that you are not a seller/MOT, saying you have proprietary secrets you won't share, doesn't help your case.
   
  But thanks.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> If you have no intention of selling them, why would you care if other people knew how you made them? Usually, the only people worried about proprietary components, are those who stand to lose money if someone else does the same thing...
> 
> A big part of the DIY experience, is the "open source" nature of it. Share and share alike. But that's cool, if you just want to hang out with your breakthrough on your own. *shrug*


 
  Because, silver supplyer is from Poland - you won't be able to buy it and if even so overseas shipping or even international continental would kill the deal.
  
  If you actually red my post you'd find enough information to make simillar cable.
   
  Given my history tell me I'm not sharing so teach me into DIY, please!
    
  Quote:


kibble fat said:


> It's ok. * I found better silver* wire than he's using for cheap!!! will post details soon!


 
  Yeah right, so how do you know which's better? Either way good for you.
  
   
  Quote: 





> Plus, if you are trying to convince the mods that you are not a seller/MOT, saying you have proprietary secrets you won't share, doesn't help your case


 
  Right, I'm not allowed to have "secrets" (lol). Especially that this is cable GALLERY thread.


----------



## LizardKing1

My first serious DIY project: Creative Aurvana Lives recabled with Mogami w2893 using a Neutrik nickel mini jack, and a Neutrik barrel for the Y-split. I covered with black 1/8" techflex. What do you think?
   

   
  I have some w2534 that I'll be using to make some interconnects, both for experience and possible use.
  PS: no one better make fun of my gangsta bed sheets.


----------



## liamstrain

Is that the black multi-filament techflex? or the more rigid mono-filament?
   
  Looks good either way, but the mono-filament tends to be pretty noisy up above the Y-split. 
   
  Regardless, nice work!


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> My first serious DIY project: Creative Aurvana Lives recabled with Mogami w2893 using a Neutrik nickel mini jack, and a Neutrik barrel for the Y-split. I covered with black 1/8" techflex. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Damn, man! This pink is crazy I love it!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> My first serious DIY project: Creative Aurvana Lives recabled with Mogami w2893 using a Neutrik nickel mini jack, and a Neutrik barrel for the Y-split. I covered with black 1/8" techflex. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 It matches that cushion really nicely. Is that cushion part of your portable set up? ;D


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Is that the black multi-filament techflex? or the more rigid mono-filament?
> 
> Looks good either way, but the mono-filament tends to be pretty noisy up above the Y-split.
> 
> Regardless, nice work!


 
   
  Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Damn, man! This pink is crazy I love it!


 

 It's the one Redco sells, pretty noisy so maybe mono. My gf also whines about how that 'pink' looks, even though I keep saying it's (supposed to be) red. Thanks!
   
   
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> It matches that cushion really nicely. Is that cushion part of your portable set up? ;D


 

 I got it from IKEA. Yes, it acts as damping material for the cups, it really helps bring out the bass. People stare at me though.


----------



## liamstrain

A few quick adapter cables. 4 pin XLR to TRS (1/8th and 1/4), and a 1/8th TRS female to 1/4 connector (I hate screw on, or hard adapters for this, too much stress on the jack). 
   
  All with neutrik or switchcraft bits, and mogami cables (or mogami innards)


----------



## LizardKing1

Not too stiff? Good job


----------



## liamstrain

A google search for "4 rope braid" comes up with many good video and web site tutorials. FWIW


----------



## jmwreck




----------



## JohnerH

My Second:
  
 [size=x-large]MINI TO MINI CONNECTOR[/size]

Conductor: CAT5e (Better then I was expecting)
 Config: Triple braid on each channel and dual on ground.
Termination: Neutrik silver plated mini plug


----------



## Avro_Arrow

Here is a cable I made for my wife so she can listen to her audiobooks
  from her GPS in her car.
   
  Mogami 2534
  Switchcraft 35HDRABAU
  Red expanded polyester sleeve to match the accents in the car.
  Plugs mounts at 90 degrees from each other to keep the cable
  from twisting.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





jmwreck said:


>


 

 Nice! is this wood or epoxy?


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





jmwreck said:


>


 

 Gorgeous


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





phos said:


> Based on how wrinkled the wire is in those pictures I get the impression he's just pulling it out of mogami microphone cables, I'll link you the exact one I suspect when I get home.
> 
> Also, does anyone know of a source for those 1/8 plugs with the matched 1/4 screw on adaptors?


 

 Mogami 2534 - two blue and two clear wires twisted together - I'd wondered the same thing. I've done the same thing - it is nice wire, though stiffer than I would have hoped. But I think the Mogami is 24AWG, and the seller is listing as 26, so maybe he's doing something different (the Mogami uses the same cross linked poly insulator tho, so maybe he's just mistaken).


----------



## Phos

No, there's a smaller mic cable composed of 26 awg conductors, I think that's what he's using.


----------



## liamstrain

2893 uses 26, but only has a single clear stranded core.


----------



## LizardKing1

Mogami w2893 uses 26AWG wires


----------



## Phos

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> 2893 uses 26, but only has a single clear stranded core.


 


  Oh you're right.  Still, it's an option till that guy gets more.


----------



## jmwreck

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Nice! is this wood or epoxy?


 

  
  Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> Gorgeous


 
   
  Thanks! 
   
  its a wood for carving, then painted with varnish and nail polish


----------



## John In Cali

Ooooh Monoprice has gold plated XLR TRS and RCA connectors for a good price. I have their cables and they look and feel really solid.
Also when i get a braid that i am happy with i will post pics of a cable i am making.


----------



## dieselstation

Someone help a noob please? I have these cables for my headphones, but they are not long enough. I want to either BUY new cables, or MAKE new cables.. but i have no idea where to start.
   

   
  my cables have male 3.5mm to dual male 2.5mm. I cannot for the life of me find any replacement cables in this configuration anywhere. So i think i will have to resort to making my own. But i'm a complete noob and do not know where to buy the plugs, splitters, cables, etc.. Notice that my original cables have a volume/mic built in, but i don't need that. So i guess standard stereo 3.5 to dual mono 2.5 will work just fine instead right?
   
  1. Where do you go for your parts?
  2. Which parts should i get? Neutrik?
  3. How hard is it to make?
  4. DOES ANYONE WANT TO MAKE THE CABLES FOR ME? AND I'LL PAYPAL THEM SOME MONEY?
   
  my original cables are only 48" in length.. I'm looking to make cables that are 10 feet total in length.


----------



## Pars

^ Wouldn't it be easier to just buy an extension cable? Something like this:
   
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021808&p_id=649&seq=1&format=2


----------



## dieselstation

Quote: 





pars said:


> ^ Wouldn't it be easier to just buy an extension cable? Something like this:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021808&p_id=649&seq=1&format=2


 


  yup i have an extension cable, but i'd prefer to just have 1 good quality cable with the same look throughout without the extensions.


----------



## mosshorn

Yea Mogami has a mini with 26AWG in it, but only 1 clear conductor in it, the others are red, blue, and black.
   
  EDIT: Stripping some 2534 right now, also noticing it doesn't have the cotton insulation that the mini (2594 I think) has. Interesting....


----------



## John In Cali

Do you need the mic and buttons to work?


----------



## dieselstation

Quote: 





john in cali said:


> Do you need the mic and buttons to work?


 


  Me? nope i don't. i want to get rid of it actually.


----------



## ijchan223

humm, kind of odd cable with 3 stereo plugs on it. Since you don't want the control feature it shouldn't be hard to make at all.  
   
  the 2.5mms look like they are stereo as well.


----------



## liamstrain

Those of you using paracord over Mogami 2893 (with or without the outer sheath) - what size/spec paracord do you usually use? I'm not finding much in the way of overall diameter measurements or anything helpful in most ebay listings.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Apparently the I.D is 4mm. never tried it though.


----------



## liamstrain

But of which spec paracord? Types: I, IA, II, IIA, III, IV? there is a lot of variation out there. Some are sheath only, some have 5 or 7 cores... etc.


----------



## Mad Max

550-lbs.
  4-7mm, depending on how much you stretch/compress it.


----------



## liamstrain

Ok - thanks. So Type III/550 is what is most commonly used for cable sheaths? OD 4-7?


----------



## Mad Max

Yup.


----------



## liamstrain

Rock on. Ordered. Thanks fellas.


----------



## piotrus-g

Is there any smaller 3,5mm jacks than Neutrik/Rean? Besides viablue and other highly priced plugs? I need something that would cost say 3 bucks and would be really light


----------



## kyoshiro

i think some old paliccs are small 
  i know oyaide has small 3.5mms  but they're $$$$$


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Is there any smaller 3,5mm jacks than Neutrik/Rean? Besides viablue and other highly priced plugs? I need something that would cost say 3 bucks and would be really light


 

 How about these: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1784
   
  I havent used it myself but have ordered and am waiting for 2 to arrive.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Anyone try these?
   
  http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1410


----------



## dfkt

*"Sennheiser [...] for Monster *" sounds totally legit... 
   
  Wow, finally some nice small 3.5mm plugs - I will have to try those. Solder joints seem to be really tiny, that might take some skills (without deforming all the plastic around the joints).


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> How about these: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1784
> 
> I havent used it myself but have ordered and am waiting for 2 to arrive.


 
  Those are still too big. The size is exactly as smaller Pailiccs


  Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Anyone try these?
> 
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1410


 
  I saw those, luna has also the same shape saying Belkin on them (lol). They are the size I'm looking for however they seem overpriced (quality is nowhere near Neutrik or Pailiccs). Also I'm afraid they are too heavy.


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Anyone try these?
> 
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1410


 


 Nice find.  I've been seeing these small plugs on "upgrade" cables from foreign sellers on ebay, and I figured they have to come from _somewhere_.
   
  Not a great price considering I've got a shoebox full of NYS231, but if I'm gonna complain about big plugs I should really give this one a shot.  Now if only someone could find a plug with the same dimension as my TF10's...


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> *"Sennheiser [...] for Monster *" sounds totally legit...
> 
> Wow, finally some nice small 3.5mm plugs - I will have to try those. Solder joints seem to be really tiny, that might take some skills (without deforming all the plastic around the joints).


 


  Let us know. I'd be interested to see if they are any good or if they are chinese crap.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> Now if only someone could find a plug with the same dimension as my TF10's...


 
  Right, that's exactly what I'm looking for.
   
  Meanwhile I know there're people looking for nice Y splitters, well look what I've found http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bare-Bones-Wholesale-Mixed-Lot-8G-2g-Organic-Jewelry-Wood-Plugs-Gauges-/110775883401?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cac1d689 All you have to do is some drilling.
   
  I'm considering buying this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-1-8-male-mini-plug-to-dual-2-female-M-F-stereo-audio-extension-cable-1-5M-/390389310315?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item5ae504236b and retieving the plug


----------



## JohnerH

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I actually never thought of that for Y splitters.... The possibilities you've given me now...
   
  I was thinking of buying a mini drill now you've given me the perfect excuse...
   
  J


----------



## piotrus-g

http://dcplug.en.alibaba.com/product/427389792-212224718/Gold_plated_24_5_26_5L_3_5mm_stero_double_pin_dc_earphone_plug.html?tracelog=cgsotherproduct1 hmm the MOQ is a killers though


----------



## Totally Dubbed

There are some seriously beautiful cables here...
   
  *must resist buying*
   
  EDIT:
 Fails at resisting urge to buy
   
  Re-EDIT:
 Will look for mini-interconnect for future amp
   
  Things you do to me people, its not healthy.


----------



## liamstrain

Start up a group buy thread. I'll jump in on this if the price is right.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Start up a group buy thread. I'll jump in on this if *the price is right*.


 

 Now the stupid theme music is stuck in my head.


----------



## liamstrain




----------



## Lurkumaural

My first pictures in this thread!
   
  After what feels like months (closer to one week of late nights after months of procrastinating), I finally finished my big cable job in time for the Bay Area meet.  Here are my balanced Q701, T50RP, and T20v2.*
   
  I couldn't be bothered to get the pictures in focus.  It is my opinion that it wouldn't help much, it's all there and you see what you see.
   

   

   

   
  • All wires are 40-strand 24awg copper in silicone.  So ropey and dreamy.
  • All Neutrik everything, except the mini-XLRs which are Switchcraft.
  • No rewire done inside the Q701 except to change the male mini-XLR out of the cup.
  • Both Fostexes are fully rewired through the headband.  No stock wiring present, and no 3.5mm jack.
  • Adapters are an 8-conductor braid of the silicone wire, and a shorter 8-conductor 4-way braid (say what?) of some scraps I had left over from a Sony.
  • I couldn't shove this stuff into my 550 paracord, or I probably would have, at least to try it out.
   
  And because I'm sure someone will ask:
  • T50RP has some acoustic mods involving clay, acoustic foam, some fibrous stuffing, and Dynamat.
  • T20v2 has some acoustic mods involving various felts and the stock foam puck.
  • T20v2 has a Sennheiser HD 580 headband pad, attached with only the finest electrical tape from Walgreens.
   
   
   
  Feedback welcome.  I realize all of a sudden that while I've made a bunch of cables in my life, these are my first headphone recables outside of taking an orphan cable and putting it on an injured headphone.  There's some seriously dope work in this thread, even among the first timers and the marginal DIYers, and I can only hope to hang in there with y'all.


----------



## liamstrain

Nice work!
   
  When you changed the Q701 mini xlr, you separated the grounds, I take it? I'm considering doing that for my K702... which male mini xlr did you find that fit inside?


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Nice work!
> 
> When you changed the Q701 mini xlr, you separated the grounds, I take it? I'm considering doing that for my K702... which male mini xlr did you find that fit inside?


 

 Thank you.
   
  Yeah, I had to separate the returns, or else bad things would happen to my amp, right? 
   
  I bought Switchcraft connectors for the male and the female.  I think it won't matter though.  There's an awesome thread that didn't get much exposure, in which a user (*castigar*) detailed his K702 retrofit process, and what I didn't remember him saying until I found myself installing the connector is that you're only using the plastic piece with the pins.  Of the entire connector assembly, just that piece.  So I take that to mean that any brand that has the same parts configuration is gonna have that piece that you pop out and glue into your cup.
   
  The Switchcraft, for what it's worth, looks pretty slick with the Q701.
   
  I have to say, my Q701 never sounded better.  At the meet tomorrow I'm gonna hear a K701 balanced too, I expect it to be equally thunderous (even if slightly different, or not... let's not start the "is it or isn't it" discussion here).


----------



## Phos

Quote: 





slern said:


> So, I had a talk with the guy, he said this:
> "Are you from head-fi? If so, I'm familiar with the group buy thread. If you can get US buyers from head-fi to pledge 100ft of clear wire and black wire. I will order a 100ft spool of both. I'll post a ebay ad when you get the buyers and once I sell out, I will ship the wire to all the buyers.
> 
> Thanks for showing interest!"
> I told him I'm interested in 30 ft, so if we get some more people interested, he will purchase more.


 

 I could go for 40 feet of it.  Maybe more for later on, this sort of thing isn't easy to find.


----------



## Pingupenguins

For those interested.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/595194/26-awg-oxygen-free-copper-ofc-polyethylene-clear-wire


----------



## Sorensiim

Did a recabled for a T50P:

   
  Mogami 2893 (removed the outer jacket and copper shield), Qables Y-splitter and a random, temporary plug.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Looking for buyers for 30ft of black polyethylene. Also clear polyethylene.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/595194/26-awg-oxygen-free-copper-ofc-polyethylene-clear-wire


----------



## piotrus-g

As I said further trails with cable are in progress.
   
  My recepie for LOD:
  get at least 3 very small OD solid silver core bare strands and twist them together
  cover with soft polyolefin tube, shrink with heat
  solder to any dock and jack
   


  In this case:
  4 small SSC starnds in each wire x3 (each wire is about 26AWG)
  qables dock
  Pailiccs jack
   
  just a tad siffer than DHC cable, still very very soft. So if you want DHC like cable just DIY using polyolefin like ThermOsleeve or something similar. It seems that twisting makes it unbrakeable.
   
  Have fun.
   
  [EDIT]You could use:
  28AWG SSC http://www.ebay.com/itm/AWG28-0-3MM-Solid-Core-UPOCC-SILVER-Audio-BARE-WIRE-30M-/110824246384?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cda3cc70 but smaller would be better f.e. 30AWG from HGA
  Heatshrink (find your size) http://stores.ebay.com/The-Ashley-Group/100-Roll-Heat-Shrink-Tubing-/_i.html?_nkw=polyolefin&_fsub=1451141013&_sid=134529893&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## LizardKing1

Nice work. Do you fine the Paillics have more or less space than the average Neutrik 3.5mm (NY231)?


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> Nice work. Do you fine the Paillics have more or less space than the average Neutrik 3.5mm (NY231)?


 
  Thanks!
  Pailiccs are a lot bigger. ID is 9mm I guess. while Rean has 4,8mm and Neutrik 6mm. Weight is almost the same. I prefere Pailiccs due to its look


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Hi All,
   
  I'd like to start my first cable, and due to the space (or lack) in the cups of the pair of 'Phones I'll be working on, I can't install a miniXLR terminal, so, I was thinking a 3.5mm TS terminal in each cup, but I'm having a hard time finding out what is an appropriate one for HiFi audio. Ideally I'd like one to match the Oyaide Rhodium plated jacks I'll be using, but that may be a bit of a stretch to find (meaning Rhodium plated TS sockets), though I am hoping there are at least some appropriate Gold Plated sockets out there. Could anybody be kind enough to point me in the right direction? I'd appreciate it. Thanks
   
  BTW, this is one of my favourite threads, I really enjoy all you folks inspired and eye-catching work!!!


----------



## piotrus-g

Use f.e. Neutrik female jack plug like this one http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1314 unscrew chassis and put internals in your phones. Someone here did it to his M50
   
  As for Rhodium plated - Rhodium is worse conductor than copper. I remeber Oyaide has silver plated, if so get silver one


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Use f.e. Neutrik female jack plug like this one http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1314 unscrew chassis and put internals in your phones. Someone here did it to his M50
> 
> As for Rhodium plated - Rhodium is worse conductor than copper. I remeber Oyaide has silver plated, if so get silver one


 


  piotrus-g,
   
  Thank you for the link, info, and advice! I really appreciate it. I've seen lunashops.com from some links here, looks like they have good stuff.
   
  I thought the Oyaide 35 series that wasn't gold plated was brass or copper machined, silver coated, rhodium plated (since rhodium and gold are BOTH non-tarnishing? or is that atomically inert or chemically inert? In any case, the property of gold that is anti-corrosive on the molecular and chemical level.) Please correct me if I am wrong, this topic is interesting.
   
  Another one I've been reading about is "system synergy" wrt the metals in the signal chain, from sockets, to plugs, to signal wires, to interconnects, etc....
   
  Anybody have ideas or experience as DIY cable makers? If this is beyond the scope of the thread (I fear it is) where in the Sound Science forum could it be?
   
  Thanks for the help, and I hope my questions aren't a bother.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Well, I just found this periodic table of elements according to electrical conductivity: apparently gold is quite a bit more conductive than rhodium, and silver is number one in conductivity. too bad silver isn't non-reactive and non-tarnishable. sigh, nothing. perfect. so. sad.
   
  But great info!
   
  Here's that link. its top (worst conductivity) to bottom (best or most, conductivity)
   
http://environmentalchemistry.com/yogi/periodic/electrical.html


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





> Another one I've been reading about is "system synergy" wrt the metals in the signal chain, from sockets, to plugs, to signal wires, to interconnects, etc....


 
   
  This you can safely ignore. Electricity (and by consequence, audio) doesn't care what metal, aside from its conductivity - and which metal you choose does not seem to impart any measurable or audible characteristics to said signal (again, aside from basic issues of resistance and conductivity - basically - don't try to pump a signal through lead). 
   
  I like to pick one and stick to it from an aesthetic standpoint (gold is nice looking, and doesn't corrode). But that's about it.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





ananalogspirit said:


> Well, I just found this periodic table of elements according to electrical conductivity: apparently gold is quite a bit more conductive than rhodium, and silver is number one in conductivity. too bad silver isn't non-reactive and non-tarnishable. sigh, nothing. perfect. so. sad.
> 
> But great info!
> 
> ...


 


  Well hm, silver will tarnish if it's not high purity. I assume that buying $20-jack plug you get the best possible. If silver is more than 99,9% it will not tarnish
   
  Gold is perfect combination of polution resistance and conductivity. That's why it's so commonly used in Audio


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Well hm, silver will tarnish if it's not high purity. I assume that buying $20-jack plug you get the best possible. If silver is more than 99,9% it will not tarnish


 
   
  I'm afraid that's incorrect. Tarnish is due to a reaction between the atmosphere and the silver itself. So it doesn't matter how pure it is, if it's exposed to the right atmosphere (namely sulfur compounds), it will tarnish.
   
  se


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> I'm afraid that's incorrect. Tarnish is due to a reaction between the atmosphere and the silver itself. So it doesn't matter how pure it is, if it's exposed to the right atmosphere (namely sulfur compounds), it will tarnish.
> 
> se


 
  I've checked and you're right it's not related to purity.
  It seems that hydrogen sulfide is responsible for silver tranishing.
   
  after wikipedia:
   
  Quote: 





> For example, silver needs hydrogen sulfide to tarnish; it does not tarnish with only oxygen.


 
   
  I'd say though that silver/ silver plated jack would not tranish (unless exposed to H2S deliberately), because pluging in and out would have polishing effect. But that's just my blind guess


----------



## Sweden

Maybe this is not the right thread, and if so someone please link the right thread, but I'm giving it a go.
   
I'm having problems with the heavy stock LCD-2 cable causing extra discomfort to this already severely heavy headphone.
I'm looking for someone who could make a cable around 1.8meter that is very thin, very light weight and flexible.
I'm not a believer in "audiophile" cables so there doesn't have to be some super cryogenic 99.9999999% pure copper snake oil cable. Just standard good quality copper with no microphonics will do. I could also think of doing this myself, but I have NO clue how to go about finding all the things needed. If someone could send me in the right direction I would really appreciate it!


----------



## sluker

http://www.q-audio.com/
  PM Steve Eddy
  
  Quote: 





sweden said:


> Maybe this is not the right thread, and if so someone please link the right thread, but I'm giving it a go.
> 
> I'm having problems with the heavy stock LCD-2 cable causing extra discomfort to this already severely heavy headphone.
> I'm looking for someone who could make a cable around 1.8meter that is very thin, very light weight and flexible.
> I'm not a believer in "audiophile" cables so there doesn't have to be some super cryogenic 99.9999999% pure copper snake oil cable. Just standard good quality copper with no microphonics will do. I could also think of doing this myself, but I have NO clue how to go about finding all the things needed. If someone could send me in the right direction I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Sweden

Thanks for the link, and I'm sure his cable are very good for what I'm after, but I'm not looking to spend that much on cables I don't believe change the sound very much (if at all) in the first place. I really would like to to do this DIY on head-fi. Maybe some DIY person here could do my cable in exchange for one of my headphones


----------



## liamstrain

markertek is a good source for cable building materials. Mogami 2893 or 2534 quad microphone wire (4 conductors inside) is lightweight, easy to work with, , high quality copper, and cost about $1 per foot. Choose your own connectors (I like Neutrik and Switchcraft). Additional sheathing only if you want it. Couldn't be easier.


----------



## Sweden

I'm looking for something thin like this:

  Do I have to go silver in order to do so?


----------



## Mad Max

No, not at all.  I would recommend avoiding silver, in fact.  You want stranded copper.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *piotrus-g* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd say though that silver/ silver plated jack would not tranish (unless exposed to H2S deliberately), because pluging in and out would have polishing effect. But that's just my blind guess


 

 Can't really avoid hydrogen sulfide in our industrial age. And of course it also occurs naturally. Always a good idea to keep your contact clean. Even though gold doesn't oxidize, it can still develop a film of gunk over time.
   
  se


----------



## Phos

Quote: 





sweden said:


> I'm looking for something thin like this:
> 
> Do I have to go silver in order to do so?


 


  No, you can braid most any small wire.  Know anyone handy with a soldering iron?


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





sweden said:


> I'm looking for something thin like this:
> 
> Do I have to go silver in order to do so?


 

 Looks like DHC wire - http://www.doublehelixcables.com/
  You don't have to go silver especially if you don't want to spend much. Good soft braided silver wire is pretty expensive
   


  Quote: 





mad max said:


> No, not at all.  I would recommend avoiding silver, in fact.  You want stranded copper.


 
  why so? I mean typical solid silver cores yes but how about braided silver?


  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Can't really avoid hydrogen sulfide in our industrial age. And of course it also occurs naturally. Always a good idea to keep your contact clean. Even though gold doesn't oxidize, it can still develop a film of gunk over time.
> 
> se


 
  Yep, of course and in some cheap crappy earphones gold plating can simply come off. I've never had any problems with Neutrik/Rean or Pailiccs plugs though


----------



## Phos

That's the stock HE-500 cable.  They used to use Canare, now they use braided silver.


----------



## Albinoni

Hi all here, sorry I am new to this cable stuff but I would like to learn on how to build a nice good quality 3.5mm to 2 RCA's. doesnt have to be anything over the top or too fancy but nice would be good.  I will be plugging the 2 RCA into the back of my tube headphone amp and the 3.5mm either in one of my MP3 players, a sSony MZ-1 or a Sony Discman.
   
  I live in Perth Australia


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Looks like DHC wire - http://www.doublehelixcables.com/
> You don't have to go silver especially if you don't want to spend much. Good soft braided silver wire is pretty expensive
> 
> why so? I mean typical solid silver cores yes but how about braided silver?


 
   
  The guy wants something lighter and more fexible.  Solid core, even when braided, will never be as flexible as stranded copper.  Or as durable unless it is silver plating on copper (a la navships spc).


----------



## Pingupenguins

This was from a group buy Slern staged.
   
Clear:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250997265724#ht_500wt_1092

Black:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/250997270041?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1092'
   
   
Buy up so we can get our wire ASAP. 30ft of black needed to be purchased.


----------



## sluker

Just bought 20 of each


----------



## Raguvian

Recabled my K518LE's. Don't mind the fact that there's no plastic trim and that the color's all weird. It was a dyeing attempt gone wrong.


----------



## Speedv1

Decided to recable my grados! Used 22AWG silver cable, Viablue 3.5 interconnect, and Qable y-splitter. The sleeve I found online, overall flexible yet sturdy!


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





speedv1 said:


> Decided to recable my grados! Used 22AWG silver cable, Viablue 3.5 interconnect, and Qable y-splitter. The sleeve I found online, overall flexible yet sturdy!


 

 Very nice. Where did you get the wire? And isn't 22AWG too big for headphones? Also, where did you get the connectors?
  I just realised you might not want to give this info. I'm asking out of pure curiosity, but lately I've realised some people don't want to share details on suppliers or ways to create cables.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Navships is where I started getting wire. Shipping is a bit much if your just getting 25ft.


----------



## Speedv1

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> Very nice. Where did you get the wire? And isn't 22AWG too big for headphones? Also, where did you get the connectors?
> I just realised you might not want to give this info. I'm asking out of pure curiosity, but lately I've realised some people don't want to share details on suppliers or ways to create cables.


 

 Haha I don't mind at all. I bought the Viablues and Y-splitter from Qables, and the wire from an eBay seller called "navships". I bought the shielded silver kapton teflon wire (with 2 strands) - 25' for $30 or so.. I don't find 22 too large for the headphones - I find it very flexible and sound quality is definitely improved.


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





speedv1 said:


> Haha I don't mind at all. I bought the Viablues and Y-splitter from Qables, and the wire from an eBay seller called "navships". I bought the shielded silver kapton teflon wire (with 2 strands) - 25' for $30 or so.. I don't find 22 too large for the headphones - I find it very flexible and sound quality is definitely improved.


 

 Ah yes. You mean silver-plated copper, since navships doesn't sell pure silver.
  I thought the kapton insulation was even more rigid than regular teflon, and navship's wire was already known to be pretty stiff. I might actually give it a try. I don't need wires to be like rubber, as long as it's not as stiff as coathanger.


----------



## Raguvian

Navship's kapton insulated wire is very stiff. I think it'd be better for short LOD's and interconnects if you need it bent in a specific angle because they hold bends and shape very well due to the stiffness. The K518's I just recabled with the multicolored wire is just Teflon and while it holds a bit of memory it's much softer than the kapton stuff. It's still on the stiffer side of what I'd prefer but I don't mind it at all.


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





> *Please keep posts in this thread limited to images and specs of DIY cables and comments relating directly to them.* This is a gallery first and foremost.


 
   
  If you wish to discuss wire in detail BEYOND asking about the details of posted pics, I suggest starting your own thread. Only one picture every few pages, which is where this thread had headed is a bit TOO far away from the original intent. Thanks.


----------



## ardgedee

I've started a *reference & help for cabling* thread. The kickoff posts are pretty thin right now, as I'm continuing to dig up and add information, but everybody's welcome to begin using that as a new cable building Q&A thread.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I've started a *reference & help for cabling* thread. The kickoff posts are pretty thin right now, as I'm continuing to dig up and add information, but everybody's welcome to begin using that as a new cable building Q&A thread.


 
  Nice work! Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## doctorthunder

.


----------



## Kibble Fat

Does anyone have a good cheap source for small-gauge (26AWG?), stranded, silver-plated copper? I would be using it for a headphone recable.


----------



## Pars

I wonder if people even read anymore? There's only 2 references to ebay seller navships on this page alone...
   
http://stores.ebay.com/Johns-Silver-Teflon-Wire-Shop/26-AWG-/_i.html?_fsub=3966783&_sid=155009&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





pars said:


> I wonder if people even read anymore? There's only 2 references to ebay seller navships on this page alone...
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Johns-Silver-Teflon-Wire-Shop/26-AWG-/_i.html?_fsub=3966783&_sid=155009&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


 
   
  dem bad habits
 Also, his question should have gone in the new help thread which is linked a few posts earlier.


----------



## Kibble Fat

Calm down guys, it's ok...

I'm just lazy. Would you honestly read the last page in a 500+ page thread looking for the answer to a quick question before posting it?


----------



## Lurkumaural

yes!


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





kibble fat said:


> Calm down guys, it's ok...
> I'm just lazy. Would you honestly read the last page in a 500+ page thread looking for the answer to a quick question before posting it?


 


  Not to be mean, but we wouldn't have 500 pages if everyone read the old posts...


----------



## Kibble Fat

sounds reasonable. carry on.


----------



## Sorensiim

There really should be a search function...


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> There really should be a search function...


 

 Top of page, underneath thread title, Click "Search This Thread".


----------



## Sorensiim

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> Top of page, underneath thread title, Click "Search This Thread".


 


  Next time I post, I'll be sure to put on my bright red sarcasm hat.


----------



## dfkt

To be fair, the Huddler search function really doesn't work. I generally use Google site-specific search, which is a it of a hassle, but gives far better results.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





sorensiim said:


> Next time I post, I'll be sure to put on my bright red sarcasm hat.


 


 LMAO!


----------



## cogsand gears

3.5 to RCA I put together for a fellow headfier. Mogami cable, Neutrik RCA's and a R/A Switchcraft.


----------



## Matez

Very nice, really like it 
   
  What kind of mogami cable is it?


----------



## Mad Max

Looks like 2534.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





matez said:


> Very nice, really like it
> 
> What kind of mogami cable is it?


 
  Quote:


mad max said:


> Looks like 2534.


 


  Thanks Matez.
   
  Yes I think it is 2534. Its the one with two blue and 2 clear conductors wrapped in sheilding.  Pretty good stuff to work with, and it looks great too.


----------



## Athur126

A bit off topic but does putting caps meant for imod into an LOD for use with say an iPhone 4 have any side effects? What caps are good besides Elna slimic and BG? Also for the 68k resistor/cap to be soldered to pin 28 for LOD to be used with itouch4g is there any specific brand to use? Thanks


----------



## no_eye_dear

Quote: 





athur126 said:


> A bit off topic but does putting caps meant for imod into an LOD for use with say an iPhone 4 have any side effects? What caps are good besides Elna slimic and BG? Also for the 68k resistor/cap to be soldered to pin 28 for LOD to be used with itouch4g is there any specific brand to use? Thanks


 


  Hi, Nichicon muse or Elna Cerafines at a push, both come in a small enough package.
  You're looking for 16V 10uf maximum.
   
  Nope, use any '68K' resistor you want.
   
  Cheers
  Lee


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I didn't make these, but Audiosonus did - bought them off, him and thought to share with you guys the wires.
  They were made by him, and sold to me for $9 each


----------



## joelk2

a question for the iem custom cable people or anyone else that may know.
   
  i fancy having a bash at making some custom shure iem cable.
   
  ive got a ton of cat5e cable lying around. could i strip this down and use that? or is it worth buying some. can any uk folk reccomend some?
   
  Thanks


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





joelk2 said:


> ive got a ton of cat5e cable lying around. could i strip this down and use that?


 

  cat5e is going to be stiff and microphonic.  Some network cable is stranded, but some isn't, affecting the flexibility and ease of portable use.
   
  It's a decent (and sometimes free, depending on one's resources) alternative for bigger headphones, i.e. desktop listening, but I would assume that most people want IEM cable that is light, flexible, and rather unobtrusive.
   
  But yeah, for bigger headphones, give it a shot.  You might be okay with it.
   
   
  EDIT:  Or you can just give it a try, as you said.  I don't mean to piss on anyone's plans.


----------



## joelk2

Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> cat5e is going to be stiff and microphonic.  Some network cable is stranded, but some isn't, affecting the flexibility and ease of portable use.
> 
> It's a decent (and sometimes free, depending on one's resources) alternative for bigger headphones, i.e. desktop listening, but I would assume that most people want IEM cable that is light, flexible, and rather unobtrusive.
> 
> ...


 

 no thats exactly what i was looking for. im completley new to this but it will be for iems so cat5 doesnt seem a very good idea. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> I didn't make these, but Audiosonus did - bought them off, him and thought to share with you guys the wires.
> They were made by him, and sold to me for $9 each


 

 What material is that?


----------



## Phos

Quote: 





joelk2 said:


> no thats exactly what i was looking for. im completley new to this but it will be for iems so cat5 doesnt seem a very good idea. thanks for the heads up.


 


  I say you strip a bit of what you have a see how it is, it might turn out to be pretty flexible.  I once used Cat5e cable as an umbilical chord for a submerged robot (nothing fancy) and found it pretty easy to work with.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> What material is that?


 
  Maybe you can tell me?
   
  I'm a wire noob - a real one 
 I only bought the wires as they seemed to look cool (yes one of those people that likes the looks of things) haha
   
  Here is the description in the sales thread:

 "The build materials include: iPod dock connectors, 68K ohm resistors, DHC Nucleotide cable, Valab carbon fibre/rhodium plated 3.5mm plugs, Rean/Neutrik 3.5mm plugs, clear heatshrink, and Cardas Quad Eutectic solder."
   
  Any good?


----------



## Athur126

Thanks lee. But I've still got a fee questions.. For the 68k resistor I solder both ends to pin 28? Or does it go somewhere else? Does anyone know the line out for iPod dock to USB?


----------



## SpudHarris

Courtesy of Qusp......


----------



## Athur126

Thanks. What about the 68k resistor?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Maybe you can tell me?
> 
> I'm a wire noob - a real one
> I only bought the wires as they seemed to look cool (yes one of those people that likes the looks of things) haha
> ...


 

 Oh, its DHC nucleotide. The white balance on your camera made it look silver so I asked.
   
  Yes that wire is very good. Maybe the best. I've never tried it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Oh, its DHC nucleotide. The white balance on your camera made it look silver so I asked.
> 
> Yes that wire is very good. Maybe the best. I've never tried it.


 

 It does, affect sound quality to a minor degree.
   
  I NEVER have been a "cable makes sound better" believer.
  Nor an "amp makes your earphones better"
   
  Now with this new cable, I can tell the slight difference in SQ - its very slight but noticeable if u A/B
  And with amps...I can't go without a portable amp, my ZO2 ever again 0.0
   
  Its died from low battery, and my music atm sound lifeless through my MG7's!


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> I NEVER have been a "cable makes sound better" believer.
> Nor an "amp makes your earphones better"


 
   
  How about a "cables or an amps can't make headphones sound better, just various degrees of worse" believer? So if a cable or an amp makes it sound better, in reality it's just not degrading the signal as much as everything you tried before.


----------



## cogsand gears

Really tricky bit of soldering after the solder lugs fell off.... Rest to follow when ipod dock connectors arrive from Qables


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> How about a "cables or an amps can't make headphones sound better, just various degrees of worse" believer? So if a cable or an amp makes it sound better, in reality it's just not degrading the signal as much as everything you tried before.


 
  Nop that was never me - I knew amps did something, but not to that certain level - to the point of me longing to get back home from work to charge my ZO2
  And cable isn't night and day - but noticeable.
   
  Of course without the "extras" my equipment still sounds good - but as they say "when you go black you never go back"
  In my case, when you go higher, you can't go lower (audio quality)
   

  
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Really tricky bit of soldering after the solder lugs fell off.... Rest to follow when ipod dock connectors arrive from Qables


 

 This look beautiful! 
  I would reinforce where the cable goes in though


----------



## eertelppa

So lots of opinions and arguments, but what is the general consensus, stranded or solid cored wire?
  About to purchase some sleeves and I have a lot of cable laying around. Will be building my amp and some cables in the coming weekends.
   
  Also if I plan on buying some 5mm sleeves (1.5mm internal) to sleeve individual wires with should I strip the teflon or other covering or leave it on there?
  Any problem with sleeving 3 or 4 wires, 26awg, then litz braiding them together?
   
  ps: sorry I know I pop in and out every so randomly. got all my stuff in the mail yesterday and ended up picking up a hakko 888 station. gonna be pittering around with stuff tonight.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





eertelppa said:


> So lots of opinions and arguments, but what is the general consensus, stranded or solid cored wire?
> About to purchase some sleeves and I have a lot of cable laying around. Will be building my amp and some cables in the coming weekends.
> 
> Also if I plan on buying some 5mm sleeves (1.5mm internal) to sleeve individual wires with should I strip the teflon or other covering or leave it on there?
> ...


 
  Yup, the only problem with 5mm is that 3x5mm gives you 15mm (in reality ~13,5-14mm) There's no plug that could fit this cable, maybe Valab jack. SO I wound't recomend using that sleeve, as long you are making headphone cable. Although I don't know if that was what you meant. You shoudn't strip insulation from individual wires. With 1.5mm ID you should be able fit 3 x 26AWG
   
  Single solid is less durable than stranded. But actual softness (besides diameter) depends on sleeving. Teflon is the hardest and makes lots of microphonics. Polyolefin is a bit softer and softest is PET (polyethylene) or silicone.


----------



## eertelppa

Yeah I was referring to headphone cables. Also audio cables would be nice to make as well.
   
  Yeah I forget to think about the size of the connection and the restraints it brings with it. Hmm ok yeah I was looking at some 5mm unbleached cotton sleeves but that may not work as I planned. Need something smaller. Maybe I will take my calipers to 26awg wire later.
  What are the typical end result desired for working with most connectors? Could always braid first then just sleeve it all I guess, but prefer the braided look.
  How do I link a post, or can I only quote it? I will link an example from way back when.
   
  Sorry I was a little confused on what you meant by softness. Like actually to the touch?
   
  I already bought some but was gonna buy a little more, wire from johns wire on ebay. Was unsure if I should lean toward stranded or solid. Some swear by one or the other. I know solid is more 'brittle' and stranded more flexible, although solid is supposedly easier to work with.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





eertelppa said:


> Yeah I was referring to headphone cables. Also audio cables would be nice to make as well.
> 
> Yeah I forget to think about the size of the connection and the restraints it brings with it. Hmm ok yeah I was looking at some 5mm unbleached cotton sleeves but that may not work as I planned. Need something smaller. Maybe I will take my calipers to 26awg wire later.
> What are the typical end result desired for working with most connectors? Could always braid first then just sleeve it all I guess, but prefer the braided look.
> ...


 


  He's referring to microphonics in a headphone. There was a seller on ebay selling Polyethylene, but its all sold out.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote:


> This look beautiful!
> I would reinforce where the cable goes in though


 


 Thank you. Yes I thought so too. I cut a short piece of brass tube and epoxy resined it into place:
   

   
  Here is a R/A Neutrik for size comparison. Apologies for the bad photos!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Thank you. Yes I thought so too. I cut a short piece of brass tube and epoxy resined it into place:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a R/A Neutrik for size comparison. Apologies for the bad photos!


 

 bad photos?
 No man they are excellent!!!
   
  Nice job, isn't the one on the right a little sharp though? I mean around the edges?


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Thank you. Yes I thought so too. I cut a short piece of brass tube and epoxy resined it into place:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a R/A Neutrik for size comparison. Apologies for the bad photos!


 

 Smaller than even the Neutrik now, nice!


----------



## cogsand gears

> Quote:


 


totally dubbed said:


> bad photos?
> No man they are excellent!!!
> 
> Nice job, isn't the one on the right a little sharp though? I mean around the edges?


 
  Not sharp at all. They are rounded off pretty well around the edges. 
   
  Quote:


mad max said:


> Smaller than even the Neutrik now, nice!


 

  
  Thanks. I was sort of surprised how small it is in comparison. Super low pro!


----------



## cogsand gears

Strangley of all the things I have made this is the thing that my wife found the most impressive.... Just for clarity, I of course didnt make this. Its just a repair to the power jack + hand moulded epoxy putty 'body' as I had to cut away the sealed plastic one.
   
  My suggestion that I sleeve it with some carbon techflex or nylon multifilament was not met with enthusiasm.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Not sharp at all. They are rounded off pretty well around the edges.


 


  Very cool 
 Well done!


----------



## Anthony1

cogsand gears said:


> Strangley of all the things I have made this is the thing that my wife found the most impressive.... Just for clarity, I of course didnt make this. Its just a repair to the power jack + hand moulded epoxy putty 'body' as I had to cut away the sealed plastic one.
> 
> My suggestion that I sleeve it with some carbon techflex or nylon multifilament was not met with enthusiasm.




Nice. What DAP is that..


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Nice. What DAP is that..


 


 One that screeches too early in the morning!


----------



## hdufour

Well, I'm gonna show off my simple little RCA project....first venture into DIY cables, thought I did ok.  Used Canare Starquad L-4E6S cable color coded to each channel (cause I'm just retentive like that) and Rean RYS373 plugs.  In all reality they are about 8" long, which is perfect to go from my DAC to my Darkvoice amp sitting on top of it.  So much cleaner now!  Pics....iPhone camera shots aren't too bad....


----------



## Lurkumaural

hdufour said:


> Well, I'm gonna show off my simple little RCA project....first venture into DIY cables, thought I did ok.  Used Canare Starquad L-4E6S cable color coded to each channel (cause I'm just retentive like that) and Rean RYS373 plugs.  In all reality they are about 8" long, which is perfect to go from my DAC to my Darkvoice amp sitting on top of it.  So much cleaner now!  Pics....iPhone camera shots aren't too bad....


Looks great!


----------



## darren700

Just made a quick 3.5mm to rca cable so i can use the DAC in my NFB-10SE to power my new O2.
   
  Rean RCA plugs
  Rean 3.5mm Right Angle
  Canare Miniquad Blue
  1/8 blue techflex.
   
  what do you guys think?


  you can see it on the far right here:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That blue colour reminds me of the MMTD's & the shirt I'm wearing atm  haha
   
  -> GREAT job


----------



## hdufour

Quote: 





>


 
   
  Great job on the Y split...looks really professional and clean....I'm still working my way up to something like that.....


----------



## darren700

thanks alot!
  its only one large peice of heatshrink overtop of two small ones on each split to hold the techflech in place.
   
  if you want an easy way to make it look great just use the sleeve from a 3.5mm headphone jack (rean/neutrik ones)


----------



## liamstrain

Cable looks great. For myself, I can't imagine a circumstance where I would be running the O2 rather than the amp in the 10SE though.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Cable looks great. For myself, I can't imagine a circumstance where I would be running the O2 rather than the amp in the 10SE though.


 

 O2 should be awesome with IEM's due to its miniscule output impedance.  If I do get customs again I might buy one just for that.


----------



## liamstrain

Ah, that would make sense. I don't really use IEMs at all anymore (my wife has commandeered the only pair I own)... didn't occur to me - especially not for desktop use.


----------



## mahnameisjaime1

i want to sleeve my hd25 cable with something like this
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/5MM-TIGHT-BRAIDED-PET-EXPANDABLE-SLEEVING-25FT-/230648370496?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item7b683fe044
  but is that the right thickness for the hd25 cable? im going to order the hd25 this weekend so i cant measure the cable thickness, would this be wide enough to fit the cable? im going to reterminate the cable at the same time so i dont have to worry about fitting over things, i want the wrap to be as tight as i can get it while still being fairly easy to put on the cable.


----------



## darren700

Im trying out the O2 with my LCD2's as i will being using the pairing when i am on vacation, which is mainly why i bought a O2 as my D10 is not powerful enough for the LCD2.
   
  Several other people with the same combo (NFB-10SE, O2, and LCD2) claim that the O2 sounds better than the NFB-10SE's amp section. Been listening for a couple hours now and from what i hear, the LCD2's do sound better with the O2 feeding them, but i have yet to do any extensive comparisons or A/B tests, just listening to songs im very familiar with and it sounds amazing to my ears. This is how i imagined the LCD2's would sound but was slightly disapointed with the sound straight out of the NFB-10SE (balanced output) (YMMV)


----------



## liamstrain

Interesting. I would not have guessed that the O2 had enough "oomph" for the LCD2. I'll keep an eye out for additional listening impressions as you get more familiar with the pairing.


----------



## Br777

O2 and LCD-2 is an excellent match.  It definitely has enough oomph, and sounds as good as I would ever want an amp to sound.


----------



## darren700

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Interesting. I would not have guessed that the O2 had enough "oomph" for the LCD2. I'll keep an eye out for additional listening impressions as you get more familiar with the pairing.


 

  
  It certainly has enough power, im only at like 1pm (low gain) on the volume pot, but i am using the variable DAC out on the NFB-10SE (high gain) for volume control.
  Fed by a Rockboxed Ipod 5.5g the volume is plenty loud as well.
   
  There is also some posts about it in the LCD2 amping thread if you want to search it.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





mahnameisjaime1 said:


> i want to sleeve my hd25 cable with something like this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5MM-TIGHT-BRAIDED-PET-EXPANDABLE-SLEEVING-25FT-/230648370496?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item7b683fe044
> but is that the right thickness for the hd25 cable? im going to order the hd25 this weekend so i cant measure the cable thickness, would this be wide enough to fit the cable? im going to reterminate the cable at the same time so i dont have to worry about fitting over things, i want the wrap to be as tight as i can get it while still being fairly easy to put on the cable.


 

 Questions go in this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/596713/the-diy-cable-info-and-help-thread
   
  And yes, that sleeving is just big enough as long as you only sleeve the cable from the y-split down.  If you try to sleeve the headphone leads, they will no longer fit in the headband.


----------



## mahnameisjaime1

oh sorry and thank you for such a quick reply!


----------



## piotrus-g

PX-100 solid silver core with nylon sleeving


----------



## LizardKing1

So the cable costs more than the headphones. Reminds me of a certain Blue Dragon-recabled Koss Portapro someone posted. Very nice though.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> So the cable costs more than the headphones. Reminds me of a certain Blue Dragon-recabled Koss Portapro someone posted. Very nice though.


 
  Roughly $10, 5h of work though 
   
  Thanks
   
  PS: If you go back in thread there're apple earphones recabled with Picollino by Parrots


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

.


----------



## Mad Max

Soldering and lots of laughs, apparently.  =p


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Here is a cable for my TF10 I built using my much HATED stock cable and some parts I had lying around...


----------



## Benjamin6264

Here are the 8-wire cable and adapter that I made for my upcoming HiFiMAN HE-6 and EF-6. I used Double Helix Cables' "Nucleotide", my favourite wire. I highly recommend it to everyone, both for sound quality and for the *incredible *customer service from DHC.


----------



## Benjamin6264

I also made a little TWag V2 Eclipse mini-to-mini to connect my HiFiMAN HM-801 to the EF-6's auxiliary input.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Lovely work (at the above 3!)


----------



## hdufour

Quote: 





benjamin6264 said:


> Here are the 8-wire cable and adapter that I made for my upcoming HiFiMAN HE-6 and EF-6. I used Double Helix Cables' "Nucleotide", my favourite wire. I highly recommend it to everyone, both for sound quality and for the *incredible *customer service from DHC.


 


  Oh my!  Gorgeous braiding job....that had to take hours/days to make that....and I never thought of terminating a cable like that to a changeable connector....crap, now I'm gonna have to do that to my cans....not like I need it yet, but genius!


----------



## Benjamin6264

Thank you very much! The cable is terminated with a male 4-pin XLR, which is very practical for balanced use and to make simple adapters (using the female connector counterpart). The braiding isn't too long once you get the hang of it.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I have to admit... that is a Fantastic Braiding job!  I only know how to do 3 & 4 wire braiding, If I go any higher, it will still be a variation of what I use on the 4 wire.  Is there a name for the braiding that you use?  I want to learn how to do round 4+ wire braiding, as I think that'll be more flexible than my typical flat 4 wire braiding.
  Quote: 





benjamin6264 said:


> Thank you very much! The cable is terminated with a male 4-pin XLR, which is very practical for balanced use and to make simple adapters (using the female connector counterpart). The braiding isn't too long once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> I have to admit... that is a Fantastic Braiding job!  I only know how to do 3 & 4 wire braiding, If I go any higher, it will still be a variation of what I use on the 4 wire.  Is there a name for the braiding that you use?  I want to learn how to do round 4+ wire braiding, as I think that'll be more flexible than my typical flat 4 wire braiding.


 


  google is your friend.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> google is your friend.


 


  That's how I found out how to do the 4 wire flat braid.


----------



## Avro_Arrow

Here is a site that has several different braiding styles...
  http://www.seekyee.com/Slings/howtos.htm


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





avro_arrow said:


> Here is a site that has several different braiding styles...
> http://www.seekyee.com/Slings/howtos.htm


 


  THANKS!


----------



## cogsand gears

Thought I would post some in progress shots of a couple of LOD's
   

   
  The additonal wires and putty are for a micro USB charge socket.
   

   
  The pins on these sockets make the ones on the 30 pin connector look quite reasonable in size...
   

   
  Masked off then epoxy putty applied. To  be honest I broke the golden rule and tried to rush this stage. I messed it up and have since rebuilt the putty and re shaped it. I included this picture because I quite like the 'resistor widow' effect that occured when I sanded through the putty and into the epoxy resin.
   
  More updates to follow.


----------



## cogsand gears

Here is one of the LOD's with the re worked epoxy putty body. Just needs a bit of clean up and some paint.


----------



## piotrus-g

How do you manage to make such a perfect shape? Dremel tool and steady hands or some kind of negative form?


----------



## Avro_Arrow

It looks like a worn eraser, doesn't it?
  
  Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> How do you manage to make such a perfect shape? Dremel tool and steady hands or some kind of negative form?


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





avro_arrow said:


> It looks like a worn eraser, doesn't it?


 
  totally


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *piotrus-g* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 


   
  A very clean one.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> A very clean one.


 

  I like clean, rounded erasers.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> I like clean, rounded erasers.


 


  I do too! but then I mess up and have to get it dirty again ...


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Made me a humble headset with an old senn hd485 and a el cheapo mic, here out of the T51 just to try it out. on a side note I ran out of wires, I need 22 AWG copper wire, silicon covered and very flexible, just like this one. anyone knows?
   
 
   
  the main black cable has 7 wires inside, 3 for mic and 4 for audio.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Here is one of the LOD's with the re worked epoxy putty body. Just needs a bit of clean up and some paint.


 
  Nice work Cogs! Whats with the 4 x wire though? 2 for ground?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Nice work Cogs! Whats with the 4 x wire though? 2 for ground?


 


  I'd guess it has to do with power for the mini-usb port he tacked on...


----------



## AVU

Since so many of you have used so many different kinds of ICs, I was curious if you could answer the following question:
   
  Do Oyaide connectors just suck?
   
  They are some of the most expensive made, and many if not most of Whiplash Audio's custom cable customers use them, judging from the pics.  But I had one made for me from Whiplash barely a year ago, and it appears that the gold is now completely messed up, and when it's inserted into my amp, the slightest twisting to either side will create a audible screech.  I'm assuming because of the lack of connection?  
   
  Does the gold plating on ALL connectors get killed this fast?  Or just the Oyaides, or was it just my bad luck to get a particularly badly made example?  It just seems impossible that people would be spending $300+ on a cable and then having it effectively useless within a year...
   

   
  Oyaide is on the right. Stock Sennheiser HD-25 i II connector on the left.  Both a year old.  Left works perfectly, right sucks.


----------



## Mad Max

Go Switchcraft next time. ;D

 Have you tried giving the contacts a scrub down with a pencil eraser?


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> I'd guess it has to do with power for the mini-usb port he tacked on...


 


  hmm not sure.. this was on the page earlier


----------



## Matez

As far as i know Switchcraft has the most durable gold plating. Use some pure alcohol on this Oyaide plug - it should help.
   
  The white putty is Milliput Super Fine? Working with epoxy is really fun


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> How do you manage to make such a perfect shape? Dremel tool and steady hands or some kind of negative form?


 

 No, im old school. I use sand paper / files and do it by eye, till it looks right.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> No, im old school. I use sand paper / files and do it by eye, till it looks right.


 
  great job 
  Looks wonderful!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Nice work Cogs! Whats with the 4 x wire though? 2 for ground?


 

 Thank you.
   
  Yes 2 for earth. I read some where that earth should be equal to signal, so I always use 2 earth wires now.


----------



## cogsand gears

Still not painted, but I used it today at work. It didnt work as an eraser though...


----------



## Avro_Arrow

You should paint it the same color as an eraser just for a joke...


----------



## scoopbb

first recable. looks a little sloppy but next one has a splitter and will be cleaner


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Still not painted, but I used it today at work. It didnt work as an eraser though...


 

 I love your stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just class!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> I love your stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Thanks Spud.
   
  Just started to make another one ( can one man have too many LOD's? ). Got some really beautiful stranded 7N silver cable from a great seller in the UK!
   
  This is my Oyaide copy / Valab tribute Jack plug:
   

   
  Very Flexible:

   
  If this sounds as good as it looks I will be a very happy man!


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Thanks Spud.
> 
> Just started to make another one ( can one man have too many LOD's? ). Got some really beautiful stranded 7N silver cable from a great seller in the UK!
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, that does look mighty fine. Again, top class attention to detail. Kudos!
   
  I deal with the same seller (not many in the UK selling quality silver) and yes he's a great guy. I have used some of his SPC for an Imod LOD. I will post pics tomorrow but I really love the SPC combined with the tiny Muse caps, it sounds amazing and my ALO Imod LOD has taken a back seat...


----------



## liamstrain

Looks great, Cogs! What shrink tube is that? That's quite a ratio, and thick walls too, I like it. 3:1?


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





> Toxic Cables is now proud to be able to offer the DIY community for the first time the chance to purchase Pure, upto 7N Cryo treated 26AWG OCC Stranded Silver Wire which has upto 1% of pure gold added.


 
  Nice! but the price is somehow steep I mean $10 per feet is not high comapred to Piccolino cable yet If you make headphone cable then it's ~5ft x4 - you calculate the cost.
  But for LOD making cost is relatively afordable


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Nice! but the price is somehow steep I mean $10 per feet is not high comapred to Piccolino cable yet If you make headphone cable then it's ~5ft x4 - you calculate the cost.
> But for LOD making cost is relatively afordable


 


  x2


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Nice! but the price is somehow steep I mean $10 per feet is not high comapred to Piccolino cable yet If you make headphone cable then it's ~5ft x4 - you calculate the cost.
> But for LOD making cost is relatively afordable


 
  Isnt it $1 cheaper than TWag per foot? It depends on how much you like cables I suppose...
   
  It makes sense to me as im in the UK, so shipping is lower.  It really is great quality stuff. Plus, it has the same spec metal wise as Crystal Piccolino. So if it sounds tha same its a bargain!
   
  I should hopefully get it finished off some time this week, so be able to comment on the SQ.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Looks great, Cogs! What shrink tube is that? That's quite a ratio, and thick walls too, I like it. 3:1?


 

 Thank you. I think its only 2 : 1 ratio - it started off kinda thick anyway! I picked it up on ebay.


----------



## piotrus-g

New 3.5mm (1/8") jack plug on the market?
  A&B Systems http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260954989978&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlinkpl
  Looks pretty decent, rhodium plated body and only $3!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Yes, that does look mighty fine. Again, top class attention to detail. Kudos!
> 
> I deal with the same seller (not many in the UK selling quality silver) and yes he's a great guy. I have used some of his SPC for an Imod LOD. I will post pics tomorrow but I really love the SPC combined with the tiny Muse caps, it sounds amazing and my ALO Imod LOD has taken a back seat...


 

 Thanks again! You make me blush...
   
  Yeah, Frank is a really great bloke. Top notch customer service - the best I have ever had! Moon Audio were terrible....
   
  Great quality stuff. His top of the line LCD-2  cables are insane: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audeze-LCD-2-8ft-8-wire-18AWG-Rectangular-wire-Pure-OCC-Silver-cable-/120857646752?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item1c23ad56a0
   
  I bought some of the SPC too. And the 24awg copper. Not had a chance to use them yet though.
   
  I look forward to seeing your imod LOD. I bet it cost a fair bit less than the ALO one too...


----------



## SpudHarris

OK, finally got around to a few pics. Sorry, although I have a half decent camera, I have no idea how to use it properly yet....
   
  Here is my latest DIY Imod Dock using very high quality stranded SPC in beautifully soft teflon.
   
  240GB Super Imod + P4 + W4.
   
  My ALO Triple Pipe cost me $170 (i think) and my DIY Imod Dock cost about £20.


----------



## jmwreck

SPC for the white and Canare for the black


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





jmwreck said:


> SPC for the white and Canare for the black


 
  did you do the cable yourself?
   
  If so, I'm very impressed


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





spudharris said:


>


 
   
  Porn


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Porn


 
  Er, is that a good thing? If so then thanks, if not then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The best bit is the inside of the P4. Class A LT1122 for L/R and HA5002 (Harris) Buffers.... May post some more detailed shots on the Portable Rig Thread if interested.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Er, is that a good thing? If so then thanks, if not then


 
  I think so.  Those cables look pretty darn good


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> OK, finally got around to a few pics. Sorry, although I have a half decent camera, I have no idea how to use it properly yet....
> 
> Here is my latest DIY Imod Dock using very high quality stranded SPC in beautifully soft teflon.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Great work Spud!
   
  Very clean. Those caps are really small. But arent the supposed to go inside the LOD...  ;D    How is the Viablue jack to work with? Always thought it looked a bit of a PITA.
   
  240gig... Nice. I just got a good deal on a 128gb CF card that now resides inside my DIYmod.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> How is the Viablue jack to work with? Always thought it looked a bit of a PITA.


 
  If I may, personally I find it hard to work with. You have to have some soldering expirience to use it. Though quality of this plug exceeds every one I soldered. I believe you'd have no problem to play around with it


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> If I may, personally I find it hard to work with. You have to have some soldering expirience to use it. Though quality of this plug exceeds every one I soldered. I believe you'd have no problem to play around with it


 


 Thats what I thought. Thanks for the responce.
   
  That beautiful 7n silver has since dropped a little in price:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pure-Stranded-UP-OCC-Cyro-Treated-7N-Silver-Wire-per-ft-/120868344485?pt=UK_Computing_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item1c245092a5
   
  The seller - Frank - contacted me to say that he could send me the difference either via paypal or make it up with some cable. Now that is service! A real gent!
   
  I have soldered the dock connector on now, but need to mould a body onto it. Impressions to come soon.... Hopefully.


----------



## SpudHarris

That is one of the new (smaller) Viablue and yes, they are more difficult than some to work with but I'm used to them now and find as long as you use a decent solder (I use Cardas) then there should be no problem. They are very classy to look at also....
   
  I am placing an order this evening for Copper / SPC and possibly some Silver also. I have used both Copper and SPC and they are just beautiful quality. I'm keen to make an SPC HiFiman cable for my HE-6. I'll drop a couple of pics when it's sorted.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> That is one of the new (smaller) Viablue and yes, they are more difficult than some to work with but I'm used to them now and find as long as you use a decent solder (I use Cardas) then there should be no problem. They are very classy to look at also....
> 
> I am placing an order this evening for Copper / SPC and possibly some Silver also. I have used both Copper and SPC and they are just beautiful quality. I'm keen to make an SPC HiFiman cable for my HE-6. I'll drop a couple of pics when it's sorted.


 

 Thanks spud.
   
  I always thought they looked a bit tricky. I do like the look of them. If only they made right angled ones...
   
  LOD update: I decided on yet another charge socket. Because I find it very usefull to be able to charge at work whilst listening.
   

   
  I decided to do away with the resistor as its not needed for the ipod video. This gave me space to put the charge socket inboard and keep it more compact. I made a supporting 'shelf ' and soldered the USB pins direct to the connector pins ( after much very tentative bending of really thin pins ) Then lots of epoxy.
   

   
  Soldered up! No body as yet. To be moulded on possibly tomorrow. I think the cable length came out ok.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> _*That beautiful 7n silver has since dropped a little in price:*_
> 
> The seller - Frank - contacted me to say that he could send me the difference either via paypal or make it up with some cable. Now that is service! A real gent!


 

 WOA! He definitely must read head-fi lol.
  Outstanding such a service is always appreciated. I may even buy some wire


----------



## Phos

Seven nines?  I thought the most accurate measurement process only went up to five.  Color me skeptical.  Good price for silver though.  Has anyone ever measured to confirm the alleged change in FR?  
   
  By the way, that guy on ebay got more of that Mogami clear copper wire.  DHC's stuff always seems to have a bit of a blue cast to it, or at least it seems to in pictures, but this stuff's sheathing seems very color balanced, so to speak.  
   
   

 Quote: 





jmwreck said:


> SPC for the white and Canare for the black


 
   
  Hey look, someone white balanced their pictures.  Nice look with the red showing through the black.


----------



## jmwreck

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> did you do the cable yourself?
> 
> If so, I'm very impressed


 


  Yup, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Phos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I cant seem to understand the last statement..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  the red is showing since the sleeves are kinda stretched and it gives color to complement the red label on the white barrel


----------



## Phos

The mogami is transparent white, the DHC is a bit blueish.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





jmwreck said:


> Yup, thank you


 

 wow amazing!


----------



## julianbell92

Working on my first ever DIY cable and it's a pretty big one - a 6' 'Toxic Cables' Stranded Copper/Viablue 1/4" recable for my modded Denon AH-D2000s - pictures to come. I must add that Frank at Toxic Cables was superb for me as well - very generous with heatshrink and solder (for someone who's a complete newbie) and always quick to return emails with helpful responses. Not to mention the product is great too!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Working on my first ever DIY cable and it's a pretty big one - a 6' 'Toxic Cables' Stranded Copper/Viablue 1/4" recable for my modded Denon AH-D2000s - pictures to come. I must add that Frank at Toxic Cables was superb for me as well - very generous with heatshrink and solder (for someone who's a complete newbie) and always quick to return emails with helpful responses. Not to mention the product is great too!


 

 Its looking mighty fine! Excellent even braid - really good work! You should post some in progress pics man.


----------



## julianbell92

Thanks mate, you deserve some credit on here for all the help you've given me as well, so thank you. Here are the pics then at the halfway stage, I can't progress until I get some 7mm black heatshrink to put over the 2 layers at the jack, just to fill out the strain relief a bit more and to have a nice neat taper on the wire. Heatshrink's on its way from ebay at the moment. The old Denon cable will become an extension for the rare occasions I need it, just ordered one of these for that.
   



  
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Its looking mighty fine! Excellent even braid - really good work! You should post some in progress pics man.


----------



## Saintkeat

julianbell92 - A tip mate, try not to braid the cable too tight, makes it really stiff. Loose braid makes it pliable.
   
  I noticed more people are jumping on that tiny Viablue mini plug. Its cute, but I think I might prefer the chunky original =)


----------



## Mad Max

Damn.
   

   

   
  So close.
   
  The LunaShops "Belkin" plug.  Or you can get one that says "Sennheiser" on it instead.
  lol


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Mad Max* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The LunaShops "Belkin" plug.  Or you can get one that says "Sennheiser" on it instead.
> lol


 
  So unfortunate
  I'm waiting for mine to arrive. I'm really curious about those plugs


----------



## Mad Max

Easy to tin, at least.  The lack of a strain-relief clamp is uncool.  And so, my Turbine Pro Coppers live again!  The stock plug is built like a tank, but the strain relief crapped out on me and the left started cutting out for a split second now and then.  I would get small shocks, probably from the ground wires cutting out as well.  With the new plug, I have improvised by making a small loop with the cable inside of the plug.  It doesn't feel as sturdy as a Switchcraft or the stock plug.  Hopefully, it will last.  It is certainly better quality than some other cheap Chinese plugs I've tried.
   

   
  The cable is so happy, it tried to reach for the sky.  Mkay...


----------



## lextek

Cable to go between my Bottlehead Crack and modded T amp.  Makes an awesome preamp.
 Made from some extra Kimber speaker wire ans Switcraft connectors.


----------



## soundlikes

My first DIY cables  Out of love for the green Qs !!! LOL
   
   
 *[size=small]22 AWG Shielded Silver Kapton Teflon Wire 2 Twisted*[/size]  *[size=small]Neutrik miniXLR and 1/4 Plug[/size]*  *[size=small]2 ground and 1 per each channel[/size]*  [size=x-small]*Q701 in the picture*[/size]      
   
 *[size=small]22 AWG Shielded Silver Kapton Teflon Wire 2 Twisted*[/size]   
*[size=small]Neutrik RCAs[/size]*
   
*[size=small]2 ground 2 per each chanel[/size]*

 *[size=small] *[/size]


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Anyone make cables for IEMS?  Did you do "memory Wire"?  If so, what wire did you use, and how did you do it?  (send me PM if too off topic).  I'm building some cables for my TF10 out of "Toxic Cables" UP-OCC Copper Wire.  I was thinking of using some silicone tubing from either RC Car Nitro fuel tubing or some type of medical grade silicone tubing and maybe some mechanic wire or something.


----------



## soundlikes

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Good God that must be stiff!


 

 Yeah a little bit ... but I can definitely hear the difference. It was my first cable so I just wanted to try something different from what everyone else does  LOL
  The RCA cable is not that big of a deal but it improved on SQ from my DAC to the AMP. When it comes to the Qs yeah it is a bit weird but it's long enough and my point was not to have any wires laying on the floor so I don't roll over them with my chair. PROBLEM FIXED !!! Now it's hanging in the air. This is definitely a good cable if you are looking for "memory wire."


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Anyone make cables for IEMS?  Did you do "memory Wire"?  If so, what wire did you use, and how did you do it?  (send me PM if too off topic).  I'm building some cables for my TF10 out of "Toxic Cables" UP-OCC Copper Wire.  I was thinking of using some silicone tubing from either RC Car Nitro fuel tubing or some type of medical grade silicone tubing and maybe some mechanic wire or something.


 

 Didnt use memory wire, but I did make 'moulded' ear loops using a former and clear tube shrink.
   
  Here is the former - I drew around the inside curve of a Vsonic ear guide on a piece of MDF and banged a load of tacks into it:
  
   
  I then wrapped the cable around this bit with the clear shrink tube in place and banged tacks in on the other side to hold the whole lot into possition. Hit it with the heat gun to shrink the tube and leave it on the former for about 20 - 30 minutes untill its well cooled down.
   
  It worked out pretty well IMO.
   

   
  Not that that easy to see in these photos, but so far its held its shape really well. When it starts to loose shape ill just reheat it on the former.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Very neat!  What did you use for your Chin Strap (Slider)?  Just a piece of un-shrunk tubing?
  
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Didnt use memory wire, but I did make 'moulded' ear loops using a former and clear tube shrink.


----------



## piotrus-g

From my experience... I'm against memory wire.
  It makes cable stiff at the very end causing earphone to loose isolation when you move around. Bare wire is much more comfortable and can move freely. With cable of size 26-24AWG each wire you can be sure that it wont fall from your ear and will stay in place.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Very neat!  What did you use for your Chin Strap (Slider)?  Just a piece of un-shrunk tubing?


 

 Thanks. I used a screw on section sawn off of a cheap ball point pen:


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Great idea!  Mind if I borrow that... looks PIMP too!
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Thanks. I used a screw on section sawn off of a cheap ball point pen:


----------



## julianbell92

Thanks for the advice, I'll bear that in mind for future braiding. I haven't encountered any problems with flexibility yet, but that could be because the wires are really thin and pliable themselves, the toxic cables stuff is really good quality in that respect. I can imagine with thicker wire it would be very hard to bend though. Of course I can't really say until I've got the cable in use, but it's already a massive improvement on the pretty poor stock D2K cable.
   
  I love the 1/4" ViaBlue, lovely heavy piece of kit in the palm for its size, lovely cold aluminium feel as well... think it would be nice if they did a r/a mini plug though 
   
  Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> julianbell92 - A tip mate, try not to braid the cable too tight, makes it really stiff. Loose braid makes it pliable.
> 
> I noticed more people are jumping on that tiny Viablue mini plug. Its cute, but I think I might prefer the chunky original =)


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Great idea!  Mind if I borrow that... looks PIMP too!


 


 Thank you. I was going for discreet rather than PIMP, but glad you like it.
   
  Sure thing man, you borrow away. Were all here to give a little love afterall.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'll bear that in mind for future braiding. I haven't encountered any problems with flexibility yet, but that could be because the wires are really thin and pliable themselves, the toxic cables stuff is really good quality in that respect. I can imagine with thicker wire it would be very hard to bend though. Of course I can't really say until I've got the cable in use, but it's already a massive improvement on the pretty poor stock D2K cable.
> 
> I love the 1/4" ViaBlue, lovely heavy piece of kit in the palm for its size, lovely cold aluminium feel as well... think it would be nice if they did a r/a mini plug though


 


 X 2 on the r/a Viablue.


----------



## cogsand gears

Right, finished the most recent LOD. It came out pretty well. Only problem is I seem to be unable to take any decent photos
   

   

   
  Cut down Acrolink (Oyaide a like from lunashops.com) 3.5 jack with CF effect vinyl wrap.
  26 awg Toxic cables 7N silver wire.
  Qables low profile dock connector with micro USB charge socket incorporated.
  Milliput Epoxy Putty hand moulded connector body.
   
  The two specs of white stuff that managed creep onto the connector body whilst the varnish was tacky (damn it!) have now been removed.
   
  Size comparison with standard dock body:
   
   
   

   
  All in all im very pleased. Only been able to have a quick listen so far, but it sounded superb to my ears!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Excellent Job!  Hope my LOD comes out half as nice!  I think I'm gonna try and keep the stock body though (unless I destroy it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## Breck

Here's my first (and last for a while) recable job.  A while back I put a pair of KSC75s through the wash and destroyed one of the drivers.  Turns out my best friend and bandmate is deaf in one ear. So, for fun, I wired up this little "KSC75 Monophone" out of the remaining good driver.  There's a resistor network in the jack to mix the two stereo channels to mono.  The wires are just some cheap pvc-wrapped solid-core binding stuff, but it works surprisingly well, and now my buddy can hear both channels while using headphones.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





breck said:


> Here's my first (and last for a while) recable job.  A while back I put a pair of KSC75s through the wash and destroyed one of the drivers.  Turns out my best friend and bandmate is deaf in one ear. So, for fun, I wired up this little "KSC75 Monophone" out of the remaining good driver.  There's a resistor network in the jack to mix the two stereo channels to mono.  The wires are just some cheap pvc-wrapped solid-core binding stuff, but it works surprisingly well, and now my buddy can hear both channels while using headphones.


 

 Nice work man. Good to put something you no longer use to use.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Excellent Job!  Hope my LOD comes out half as nice!  I think I'm gonna try and keep the stock body though (unless I destroy it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks man. Im looking forward to seeing your project. Is it a Sendstation dock you will be chopping?


----------



## piotrus-g

Late night work
  Some pretty nice eye-catchers.
   
  Pailiccs RCA
  solid silver core
  red and black nylon with clear sleeve for channels and clear sleeve over bare wire for ground.
  Quad-round braid.
   
  I must say at more than happy with an outcome. These will work with my DAC and t-amp  I love how soft these are.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

No.  Just some cheapie one....

  
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Thanks man. Im looking forward to seeing your project. Is it a Sendstation dock you will be chopping?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Thanks man. Im looking forward to seeing your project. Is it a Sendstation dock you will be chopping?


 
  I miss your eraser 
 (good job though )
  
   


  Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> I must say at more than happy with an outcome. These will work with my DAC and t-amp  I love how soft these are.


 
  amazing - I don't understand how u guys do these...its outstanding


----------



## limpidglitch

Impressive work, cogsand gears.
  About taking photos of that LOD, why not ship it over to me and I'll se what I can do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  I haven't made any cables for a long long time, so it took some effort to get back in form.
   
  Two TRS-TRS. Short three wire twisted, and long six wire round braid:


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> amazing - I don't understand how u guys do these...its outstanding


 
  Thank you.


----------



## Phos

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Late night work
> Some pretty nice eye-catchers.
> 
> Pailiccs RCA
> ...


 


 "Confirmation of your Order 1pcs Pailiccs Stereo Plug Audio Cable Connector"
   
  What can I say, it matches the color of the HE-500 I have on the way.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





phos said:


> "Confirmation of your Order 1pcs Pailiccs Stereo Plug Audio Cable Connector"
> 
> What can I say, it matches the color of the HE-500 I have on the way.


 
  Great choice. Pailiccs are one of the most beautiful plugs on the market.


----------



## Lurkumaural

limpidglitch said:


> Impressive work, cogsand gears.
> About taking photos of that LOD, why not ship it over to me and I'll se what I can do
> 
> 
> ...


That 6-braid turned out nice. So hot.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Great choice. Pailiccs are one of the most beautiful plugs on the market.


 


 Im quite fond of Valab plugs. If only they made a right angled 3.5 ....


----------



## liamstrain

New braided cable for my HD600s. 
   
  Mogami 26ga black and clear wire, round braided 6 foot total, with 20 inches after the y-split (neutrik 3.5mm barrel with shrink tube "pants"), Neutrik RA 1/4" plug (I usually prefer the straight, but for the top mount Bottlehead Crack, the RA is nice). Sorry for the bad cell-phone pic. I'm nowhere near the studio today.


----------



## kingoftown1

I actually recently made a _very_ similar cable for my HD600s...

   
  A little stiff, but not the worst, and the blue matches the badges on the HD600 just about perfectly


----------



## LizardKing1

The cables look good, but uncovered wire looks weird next to the bulk of a 1/4" plug. Is there a reason not to use sleeving like nylon? (I know the disadvantages of techflex).


----------



## kingoftown1

I know, the size difference is pretty goofy.  If I could find some sleeving in the right size that looked really nice (maybe black with a light blue pattern) I'd probably get some.  Especially if it helped reduce microphonics.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





> The cables look good, but uncovered wire looks weird next to the bulk of a 1/4" plug. Is there a reason not to use sleeving like nylon?


 
   
   
  I don't have any problems with microphonics, nor do I think the bare wires look as problematic when the cable is actually in use. Doesn't look weird to me and I wanted the braiding visible. 
   
  note:  I've actually cleaned up and shortened the shrink tubing at the hpsc connectors as well - closer to how it looks on yours Kingoftown1 - nice work.


----------



## Cassadian

Would a silver or copper cable be better for the Denon D7000's.  I feel like copper would be preferable due to the fact that silver enhances the treble, which might make the headphones too bright.


----------



## SpudHarris

I just bought a set of D7000's and balanced the cable with Hirose (iBasso PB-2). The stock cable is copper and very high quality, it's one phone I don't think I will be swapping the stock cable. I agree reference the silver, the D7000 doesn't lack treble and silver might cause some glare.


----------



## ardgedee

A simple 2 meter long headphone extension cord: Neutrik 1/4" plug and socket, and three 20 AWG plain copper silicone wires. Nothing fancy, works great.
   
 
   
  If I did it over again, I'd spend more time trying to get the braid perfectly even, and I'd use a non-locking socket. The lock works great, but I simply don't need it. If something's tugging that hard on the cable, I want it to let go before it pulls the amp down with it.
   
  This is the second project I've done with a Hakko 936 iron I got off Ebay, and it made this job so much easier. No regrets on that count whatsoever. The first project was disassembling a bad soldering job I'd made with my previous iron...


----------



## limpidglitch

Looks very good.
  Where'd you get the wire?


----------



## DefQon

I gotta admit that even though its in red, it looks damn nice. Good job on the cable work.


----------



## Lurkumaural

Nice work ardgedee. I frickin love silicone, and at 20awg your strand count must be through the roof. Color is eye-catching and serious-looking too.


----------



## ardgedee

Thanks guys.
   
  Strand count is pretty low, really. 20 strands? 30? Not labeled on the package, but the strands are fairly thick. It's not as flexy as I'd hoped, but it's for a run from the stereo rack to my elbow at my desk and literally clamped in place, so limberness wasn't a priority.
   
  The wire's some NOS Radio Shack product, believe it or not. An Ebay seller was offering four 20' spools - 2 black and 2 red - for about $27 including shipping, so I got it on a whim and used up one of the 20' rolls for this. Music sounds perfectly great through it (better than the previous extension I was using) so I don't care that the wire's branding has no audiophile cred.
   
  It makes me think of red licorice, actually. I like the visibility.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> It makes me think of red licorice, actually. I like the visibility.


 
   
  makes me think of the beats by dre wires - except yours are 10x better


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Tostones?
  Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> Nice work ardgedee. I frickin love silicone, and at 20awg your strand count must be through the roof. Color is eye-catching and serious-looking too.


----------



## Lurkumaural

waytoocrazy said:


> Tostones?


Yes.

I get asked that enough, I should probably change my username to Tostones.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Yea well, time \for me to ask the wife to fry me up some! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> Yes.
> I get asked that enough, I should probably change my username to Tostones.


----------



## cogsand gears

[size=10pt]So, I finished off my new silver LOD about a week ago and I thought I would post a follow up to my initial impression. Possibly not the correct place to do so, but this thread is about cables, so shurely SQ comes into it?[/size]
  [size=10pt][/size]
  [size=10pt]First a little background on my LOD adventures. I started off with a cheap copper ebay affair, the moved onto a Moon Audio Silver Dragon - also from ebay for a pretty good price. The Silver Dragon was good, but I wanted to go low profile. After a bit of looking about it seemed like the best (cheapest!) way to do this was to go down the DIY route. [/size]
  [size=10pt][/size]
  [size=10pt]So Far I have made LOD's with: Qables 5n Silver, Mundorf Gold, Mundorf gold / OCC Copper hybrid, Jena Labs Ultrawire Copper, Jena / Mundorf hybrid, Jena / 5n Silver hybrid, DHC Nucleotide copper and most recently Toxic Cables 7N Silver.[/size]
  [size=10pt][/size]
  [size=10pt]I came across the Toxic Cables silver whilst browsing ebay one day and decided to buy a couple of foot out of curiosity. Plus it’s not often I have seen stranded silver in clear insulation for sale, especially from a UK seller. Here it is:[/size]
  [size=10pt]http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pure-Stranded-UP-OCC-Cyro-Treated-7N-Silver-Wire-per-ft-/120868344485?pt=UK_Computing_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item1c245092a5[/size]
  [size=10pt][/size]
  [size=10pt]Anyway - SQ. This stuff has blown me away! Much more dynamic and involving than anything else I have tried or heard. Detail is excellent and it has really opened everything up and made the music come to life. I feel like a veil that I didn’t realise was there is now gone. It almost ridiculous how much a foot of this silver has changed my listening experience.[/size]
  [size=10pt][/size]
  [size=10pt]Let me finish off by saying I am not affiliated with Toxic Cables other than being a very satisfied customer. [/size]


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I picked up 20' of the UP-OCC copper from Toxic Cables... don't you dare make me buy some Silver too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That might go well with the Heir 4.A that I'm bound to buy soon.  Does anyone know what type or source where I can get the pins so I can use some of this wiring to make a custom cable for the Heir's CIEM?


----------



## LizardKing1

I'm surprised a foot of silver can actually have an audible difference, but I can't comment until I try it. Can you post pics of your LOD cogsandgears?


----------



## PakoBoy

Are there cables with two 3,5 mm jack male on one side and one 3,5 mm jack female on the other side? So i can connect my iem to my laptop and iphone at the same time? 
   
  And can someone explain how to make such a cable by myself? i would prefer if someone can explain it with a picture like this one


----------



## Phos

Quote: 





pakoboy said:


> Are there cables with two 3,5 mm jack male on one side and one 3,5 mm jack female on the other side? So i can connect my iem to my laptop and iphone at the same time?
> 
> And can someone explain how to make such a cable by myself? i would prefer if someone can explain it with a picture like this one


 
   
  Probably not a good idea, you'd be connecting their grounds for one thing, and I can't imagine their channels being happy connected to other channels in other devices.  Mixers are complex devices for a reason.


----------



## TheRH

Quote: 





pakoboy said:


> Are there cables with two 3,5 mm jack male on one side and one 3,5 mm jack female on the other side? So i can connect my iem to my laptop and iphone at the same time?
> 
> And can someone explain how to make such a cable by myself? i would prefer if someone can explain it with a picture like this one


 

 This can be done, you would need a cable that has six or 8 conductors. because essentially you are doubling the amount of conductors on the other end for dual stereo. Now, I would not recommend this as you could get feedback from either your laptop or your iPod. a better solution would be either to build a passive pre-amp or use a DAC with headphone amp that will allow you to select one source at a time. 
   
  Something like this would work. http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/USBMix/


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Astro MixAmp.... it can be used as a USB DAC/Headphone Amp and also has a 3.5mm MP3 input so you can mix both sources at the same time.
  
  Quote: 





pakoboy said:


> Are there cables with two 3,5 mm jack male on one side and one 3,5 mm jack female on the other side? So i can connect my iem to my laptop and iphone at the same time?
> 
> And can someone explain how to make such a cable by myself? i would prefer if someone can explain it with a picture like this one


----------



## PakoBoy

thx a lot guys. I will try a amp


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> I picked up 20' of the UP-OCC copper from Toxic Cables... don't you dare make me buy some Silver too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Im about to pull the trigger on 16 ft of silver ( after pay day ) to make an IEM cable... its really that good. Not to try and drain your wallet, but you should get a foot or so to make a LOD up just to seen how it is.
   
  I am under the impression that Heir use the westone style connectors for their CIEM's, which can be gotten from this seller:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-Replacement-Cable-Westone-UM3-DIY-Plug-/220975710073?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item33732dbf79


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> I'm surprised a foot of silver can actually have an audible difference, but I can't comment until I try it. Can you post pics of your LOD cogsandgears?


 

 Im surprised too. I have always been a 'cable beleiver' to a certain extent. But, I really was not expecting it to make this much difference. It has to be tried really . Maybe I have just managed to get the synergy between all the components, but it has definately made a lot of difference to my ears.
   
  If you go back 2 - 3 pages in the thread I posted a few pictures already. Or take a look at my photos on my profile page, they will be towards the end.


----------



## GREQ

3.5mm 30
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  resistance adapter cable.
   
  This is my first DIY cable for ipod -> PA2V2 headphone amp with Neutrik 3.5mm plug, bare Grado headphone cable braided and gold lumberg plug with 2x 30
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 metal film resistors.
  I made this for my AKG k141 and Grado RS2i as both are great at low volumes but have fatiguing treble at higher volumes.


----------



## liamstrain

So you are reducing the signal to the amp by 30 ohm? Not the direct signal to the headphone? I'm not sure that benefits you the same way running the resistors in series with the headphone does...


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> So you are reducing the signal to the amp by 30 ohm? Not the direct signal to the headphone? I'm not sure that benefits you the same way running the resistors in series with the headphone does...


 

  
  It depends on what you need.
  With putting the resistor there he has managed to reduce the amplifiers voltage output without increasing the amplifiers output impedance.
  It is well known that the PPA's gain is rather excessive, especially for use with IEMs, at the same time it is well known that a high output impedance will give all sorts of troubles driving a low Z driver. 
   
  I've done something rather similar myself. I made a simple L-pad to prevent my ZO2 from clipping when being fed from a high output source.


----------



## liamstrain

Agreed, which is what putting the resistors in series with the headphone usually fixes (effectively adding Z to the drivers, to counter a higher output impedance).  
   
  But I can see benefit to this as well. Just not the *usual* solution to the problem.  Cheers!


----------



## Gil Schwartzman

It's been years since I've done any cables... but the stock cable on my D2000 finally went out. All is well, because I hated that cable. So, here's a quicky job with mini starquad.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

If I grab 20' of the Silver from the same vendor... it'll cost me $163.20 US.... WOW!  Hmmm, maybe just a few feet then... 20' might be excessive.
  
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Im about to pull the trigger on 16 ft of silver ( after pay day ) to make an IEM cable... its really that good. Not to try and drain your wallet, but you should get a foot or so to make a LOD up just to seen how it is.
> 
> I am under the impression that Heir use the westone style connectors for their CIEM's, which can be gotten from this seller:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-Replacement-Cable-Westone-UM3-DIY-Plug-/220975710073?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item33732dbf79


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Agreed, which is what putting the resistors in series with the headphone usually fixes (effectively adding Z to the drivers, to counter a higher output impedance).


 


  No, the drivers impedance stays the same, but the amplifiers output impedance is increased. This is usually a bad thing as it decreases the damping factor.


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> So you are reducing the signal to the amp by 30 ohm? Not the direct signal to the headphone? I'm not sure that benefits you the same way running the resistors in series with the headphone does...


 


  I plan to purchase a female to female stereo adapter so I can use it on other devices too, but I also want to check out if there's a big difference in the sound by putting it before and after the amp. At the moment I'm extremely happy with the high treble reduction and havn't noticed any negative effect. Perhaps there is a little more 'warmth' but I'm still listening  I havn't noticed any reduction in volume, but the harshness of the amp has certainly been reduced nicely which is good as my headphones are all kinda 'harsh'.


----------



## PakoBoy

i have another question.
   
  i bought a pair of mcx connectors. to make my iem like the shure's, detachable cable. Before trying it to my expensive iem's I tryed it to a cheap earphone, but its not working.
  do i have to solder only one cable to the connector or both the cable together? 
  btw i cut the cable in have before the y spit, so near the earphone.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> No, the drivers impedance stays the same, but the amplifiers output impedance is increased. This is usually a bad thing as it decreases the damping factor.


 


  Thanks for the correction, Limpidglitch - I've heard this type of impedance adapter described a few different ways, and electronic circuits have never been my strong suit (acoustic behavior, on the other hand, I have a decent handle on).  Cheers.


----------



## cogsand gears

﻿﻿
  Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> I'm surprised a foot of silver can actually have an audible difference, but I can't comment until I try it. Can you post pics of your LOD cogsandgears?


 


 Hi dude, I took some slightly better photos of the LOD, so here they are:


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> If I grab 20' of the Silver from the same vendor... it'll cost me $163.20 US.... WOW!  Hmmm, maybe just a few feet then... 20' might be excessive.


 

  Yeah but if your going to drop $450 dollars on a pair of CIEM's are you going to feed them all that audio goodness with a $30 cable?  Get a foot and make a LOD and hear the difference. It has been the best upgrade for the least money I have ever made. It ended up costing me about the same in materials as 3 pairs of comply foams and im pretty sure its going to last me a lot longer...


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Yeah but if your going to drop $450 dollars on a pair of CIEM's are you going to feed them all that audio goodness with a $30 cable?  Get a foot and make a LOD and hear the difference. It has been the best upgrade for the least money I have ever made. It ended up costing me about the same in materials as 3 pairs of comply foams and im pretty sure its going to last me a lot longer...


 

  
  Your milage may vary of course. This runs entirely contrary to my experience. But it's your dosh.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Your milage may vary of course. This runs entirely contrary to my experience. But it's your dosh.


 

 Do you mean the LOD outlasting the comply's? I hope it does... Or the silver cable being a good upgrade?


----------



## liamstrain

Silver cable affecting the sound quality at all. Not starting a debate, just a buyer beware. I think there are better places to spend the money that actually affect the SQ.


----------



## julianbell92

Finished my Toxic Cables Copper DIY Denon Recable:


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Silver cable affecting the sound quality at all. Not starting a debate, just a buyer beware. I think there are better places to spend the money that actually affect the SQ.


 

 Fair enough. To each their own I suppose. I like it.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Finished my Toxic Cables Copper DIY Denon Recable:


 

 Beautiful work Julian. You my friend, are a natural!
   
  Exceptional work for a first timer ( or anyone for that matter ) !
   
  You will have to post some SQ impressions - there are a few interested parties here abouts.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Finished my Toxic Cables Copper DIY Denon Recable:


 

 Nice work. I see the longest strain reliee ever


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Fair enough. To each their own I suppose. I like it.


 


  Fair enough. I just start to worry when people are recommending expensive things that have never been objectively demonstrated to have any impact at all on sound. There are lots of other good reasons to upgrade cables though, certainly.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

This may be true... but after I was done configuring it with what I wanted... it was $705 (with Wood faces and wood inlay)...
  
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Yeah but if your going to drop $450 dollars on a pair of CIEM's are you going to feed them all that audio goodness with a $30 cable?  Get a foot and make a LOD and hear the difference. It has been the best upgrade for the least money I have ever made. It ended up costing me about the same in materials as 3 pairs of comply foams and im pretty sure its going to last me a lot longer...


 
   
  I've definitely heard a difference in cables, but to be honest, not as large as I WISH I could, and not always for the better.  The Furutech cable I have now definitely has more BASS than my DIY Mogami W2534, but the recessed mids are about the same, where the Mogami one seemed to bring the mids a little more forward and the highs seemed a little better.  Then again, it could be how I remember it... as I gave my cable away to a fellow Head-Fier about a week before this cable arrived... so, who knows.
   
  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Fair enough. I just start to worry when people are recommending expensive things that have never been objectively demonstrated to have any impact at all on sound. There are lots of other good reasons to upgrade cables though, certainly.


----------



## julianbell92

Quote:


piotrus-g said:


> Nice work. I see the longest strain reliee ever


  Quote:


cogsand gears said:


> Beautiful work Julian. You my friend, are a natural!
> 
> Exceptional work for a first timer ( or anyone for that matter ) !
> 
> You will have to post some SQ impressions - there are a few interested parties here abouts.


 

  Thanks guys  Yeah the strain relief was a bit longer than originally intended - I was a little careless with the hairdryer when applying the first level of heatshrink and it ever so slightly melted the clear insulation (just enough to make it stick together and become stiff). I ended up using another layer of heatshrink, more carefully applied this time, to tidy it up; since it was already stiff anyway I figured there was nothing to be lost by covering it, I was more concerned at having 2" less of the braid on show 
   
  By the way, this is a fantastic site for all things braiding, I used '4-strand round braid', there are 3,4,5,6 and even 8 strand braids on there!
   
  I'll post some more SQ impressions when I've had a proper listen, I'm throwing off a cold atm though so the ears are a bit congested for analytical listening :/ I will say that I already feel bass has tightened and high end detail improved versus the stock D2K cable (my East Indian Rosewood cups are damped and I have the centre circle on the rear of the drivers dynamatted).


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Thanks guys  Yeah the strain relief was a bit longer than originally intended - I was a little careless with the hairdryer when applying the first level of heatshrink and it ever so slightly melted the clear insulation (just enough to make it stick together and become stiff). I ended up using another layer of heatshrink, more carefully applied this time, to tidy it up; since it was already stiff anyway I figured there was nothing to be lost by covering it, I was more concerned at having 2" less of the braid on show
> 
> By the way, this is a fantastic site for all things braiding, I used '4-strand round braid', there are 3,4,5,6 and even 8 strand braids on there!
> 
> I'll post some more SQ impressions when I've had a proper listen, I'm throwing off a cold atm though so the ears are a bit congested for analytical listening :/ I will say that I already feel bass has tightened and high end detail improved versus the stock D2K cable (my East Indian Rosewood cups are damped and I have the centre circle on the rear of the drivers dynamatted).


 

 I think that cable looks fantastic and copper is really what I'm looking at. Possibly SPC also. But I'd be interested in your thoughts about the copper for sure. The other thing is those cups, man they are beautiful !!. Did Lawton Audio supply them? I have stock D7000's and just think for looks they are nicer than stock....
   
  The only thing stopping me from ordering a shed load to make my own cables is that I just don't get how you guys do that beautiful 4 wire braid. Must try harder and check out the above info.
   
  Anyhoo, I digress. Nice work my friend, a cable I would be proud of.


----------



## julianbell92

Thank you, that's very kind of you! I'll post thoughts on the sound of the copper in due course... I think the silver/SPC looks great too, if you've seen further up, on cogsand gears LOD, it looks superb! What would be tempting, would be to use SPC for the ground wires and plain copper for the right and left channels (or vice versa), I think that would look incredible!
   
  I was worried about doing the braid too, so I practised first with some string and realised that the 4 strand round was the easiest to do. If you do get a chance to check out that link, the instructions are excellent, and more importantly the pictures are there to accompany them. Oh and a wonderful idea from a family member to make braiding much easier! I wrapped a twist tie tightly around the indentation on the tip of the jack to allow all the wires to hang down, created a loop in the other end of the tie and then hammered a nail/panel pin into the top of a doorframe to hang it by. Essentially if you hang your wires while braiding them, it makes life a lot easier for longer braids.

 Ah yes, the cups  They are indeed Lawton Audio cups, but I managed to pick them up second (or maybe third?) hand in mint condition off a nice Italian man who is a friend of a head-fier who advertised them in the classifieds for him. I think if you're going to damp the inside of your wood cups, there's a limit to the effect they're going to have on the sound anyway (perhaps more prominent if they're undamped) so I just got the wood I liked the look of best, as well as seizing a bargain while it was there for the taking.
  Quote: 





spudharris said:


> I think that cable looks fantastic and copper is really what I'm looking at. Possibly SPC also. But I'd be interested in your thoughts about the copper for sure. The other thing is those cups, man they are beautiful !!. Did Lawton Audio supply them? I have stock D7000's and just think for looks they are nicer than stock....
> 
> The only thing stopping me from ordering a shed load to make my own cables is that I just don't get how you guys do that beautiful 4 wire braid. Must try harder and check out the above info.
> 
> Anyhoo, I digress. Nice work my friend, a cable I would be proud of.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Oh and a wonderful idea from a family member to make braiding much easier! I wrapped a twist tie tightly around the indentation on the tip of the jack to allow all the wires to hang down, created a loop in the other end of the tie and then hammered a nail/panel pin into the top of a doorframe to hang it by. Essentially if you hang your wires while braiding them, it makes life a lot easier for longer braids.


 


  That is a good idea. I ended up putting each coil of wire in its own plastic baggie. Then I clipped the wires to the side of the table, and sat back in a chair with the four bags across my lap and just had to shuffle them around in the right order, rather than negotiate the full length of cable the whole time (gradually scooting my chair back, as the braid got longer).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Finished my Toxic Cables Copper DIY Denon Recable:


 
  excellent work Julian!!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> This may be true... but after I was done configuring it with what I wanted... it was $705 (with Wood faces and wood inlay)...
> 
> 
> I've definitely heard a difference in cables, but to be honest, not as large as I WISH I could, and not always for the better.  The Furutech cable I have now definitely has more BASS than my DIY Mogami W2534, but the recessed mids are about the same, where the Mogami one seemed to bring the mids a little more forward and the highs seemed a little better.  Then again, it could be how I remember it... as I gave my cable away to a fellow Head-Fier about a week before this cable arrived... so, who knows.


 


  Wow, the price really creeps up on those doesnt it!
   
  I have heard a difference in cables, and like you not always as large as I would wish and not always for the better. Thats why im raving about this one I suppose - to my ears its made a big difference. Pretty shocking when I look back over all the other cables I have tried. To me this is something a bit special.  
   
  I think the TF10 will always have pretty recessed mids - its the V shaped signature that they seem to have. I did read on the custom IEM / Custom IEM cables thread that the tester - Averagejoe  - found that crystal piccolino made his reshelled TF10 a lot more mid focused... Ever thought about Vsonic GRO7's? Very neutral. Good price / performance IMO.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys...just a stupid question I guess:
  Any suggestions for a 6.35mm to 3.5mm adapter?
  Would this do?
Example 1
   
  It would be for the D7K's jack termination


----------



## dfkt

I would go with something like the HD650 3.5mm adapter - it strains the device's headphone jack much less than a single piece adapter. Grado makes a similar one too.. and there's always the DIY cable thread to look at other ones. Oh, wait...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> I would go with something like the HD650 3.5mm adapter - it strains the device's headphone jack much less than a single piece adapter. Grado makes a similar one too.. and there's always the DIY cable thread to look at other ones. Oh, wait...


 

 cheers buddy!!
 Love your reviews btw 
   
  Although those are a lil more expensive + longer than I would like
Ex1
Ex2


----------



## Grado77

.......................


----------



## micmacmo

I'm curious about why folks, when they recable headphones, strip the wire out of Mogami and Canare quad cables, then braid them. Why not leave the main run of cable intact (and shielded) until the Y-splitter, then twist/braid from there to the cups? Thanks.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Finished my Toxic Cables Copper DIY Denon Recable:


 

  
  Very nice work Julian, done like a pro.


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





micmacmo said:


> I'm curious about why folks, when they recable headphones, strip the wire out of Mogami and Canare quad cables, then braid them. Why not leave the main run of cable intact (and shielded) until the Y-splitter, then twist/braid from there to the cups? Thanks.


 

 I had this question myself. Why ruin a good thing? Well I personally like the look of an insulated cable, but some don't like the bulk. Mogami quad cables give you a shielding, but when you strip it off you can make a Litz braid which also serves as shielding. Also a braided cable is much more flexible than a insulated one. Finally, if you have to make a double-entry headphone cable, you're going to have to do a Y-split, and honestly a thick cable looks akward if followed by those 2 wires, much thinner. It's a preference thing, I think for single-entry an insulated cable works well.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Totally agree with you!  When I re-cable, unless I'm using something small like a Mogami W2893, then I'll pull the shielding off as it has tons of extra weight and bulk.  I've yet to see where I picked up extra noise from the line and I run mine next to computer and the like then going into my amp (then again, it could be that my source gear isn't all that great either).  I do like W2893 though with single entry, it works well.
  
  Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> I had this question myself. Why ruin a good thing? Well I personally like the look of an insulated cable, but some don't like the bulk. Mogami quad cables give you a shielding, but when you strip it off you can make a Litz braid which also serves as shielding. Also a braided cable is much more flexible than a insulated one. Finally, if you have to make a double-entry headphone cable, you're going to have to do a Y-split, and honestly a thick cable looks akward if followed by those 2 wires, much thinner. It's a preference thing, I think for single-entry an insulated cable works well.


----------



## julianbell92

That's a great idea too! I'll definitely have to try that for my next job, only thing is I'm not sure what I've got planned yet! It'll save half an hour standing up whilst trying to concetrate though.
  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> That is a good idea. I ended up putting each coil of wire in its own plastic baggie. Then I clipped the wires to the side of the table, and sat back in a chair with the four bags across my lap and just had to shuffle them around in the right order, rather than negotiate the full length of cable the whole time (gradually scooting my chair back, as the braid got longer).


 


  Thanks for all the comments on the Denons guys, they're sounding incredible, so thanks to Toxic Cables for providing such a brilliant and great value product. I would definitely say that clarity on the upper mids and treble has improved, and I would say that instrument separation is better than before as well. Bass reproduction is improved I believe, there's more punch to bass drum kicks, but without muddying up the mids at all and it is all nice and tight. I don't think I can really comment on soundstage as I've been using my Denons padless since selling my pads to fund my Lawton Audio angle pads (with surpisingly positive results, apart from for comfort), but versus the padless cans with stock cable, I would say the width is slightly improved, perhaps due to the improved instrument separation. I'll post an SQ update following some more burn-in and once my pads arrive in a couple of weeks, but I have to say I would thoroughly recommend this copper as a great upgrade. Oh and the wire is VERY soft and pliable as well, lovely to work with.


----------



## julianbell92

For my interconnect made for me my cogsand gears before I jumped on the DIY bandwagon, the decision was purely based on aesthetics and price! I love the look of braided wires and the Mogami/Canare wires are a great route to cheap but high quality OFC wire which, after all, is designed for professionals to use when recording. Mogami 2534, for example, costs something like $1 a foot, so if you want to just use the clear wires that gives you a price of $0.50/ft, and if you don't mind using the blue wires too, then it's even cheaper at $0.25/ft.
  
  Quote: 





micmacmo said:


> I'm curious about why folks, when they recable headphones, strip the wire out of Mogami and Canare quad cables, then braid them. Why not leave the main run of cable intact (and shielded) until the Y-splitter, then twist/braid from there to the cups? Thanks.


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





micmacmo said:


> I'm curious about why folks, when they recable headphones, strip the wire out of Mogami and Canare quad cables, then braid them. Why not leave the main run of cable intact (and shielded) until the Y-splitter, then twist/braid from there to the cups? Thanks.


 
   
   
  I've left the rubber sheath and shielding from the Mogami W2893 on and it is pretty stiff.  Taking it off and braiding would make the run of cable from the plug to the y split a little more flexible.


----------



## micmacmo

Thanks, folks, that all makes good sense. Is it possible to remove the insulation but leave the shielding in place (assuming it's the insulation that ads the bulk)? Also, when you braid, what's the likely ratio of straight wire to final braid? (for instance, would the wires from a ten-foot span of Mogami 2534 give me a 6' braided cable?)  
   
  Edit: That's assuming I put the un-insulated but shielded cable in some sleeving.


----------



## sml1226

For those of you that are looking for a good way to hold everything while you braid, I've found that this little rig works wonders.





It's a terminal block screwed into a piece of pine and held in place by a drill press vise. Pretty cheap to put it all together and it is heavy enough that unless you really get to pulling on your braid, it doesn't move around. If you do need more stability, bench and drill press vises easily bolt down to a workbench. Despite only using it for 4 wire braids so far, it would work for up to 8.

All I've used it for is braiding some cheap stiff RS wire for some ICs from my pre to power amp so far, but I really don't like the flat braid after doing it, so I'm going to have to learn a round braid for my LOD project.


----------



## Grado77

................


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





micmacmo said:


> I'm curious about why folks, when they recable headphones, strip the wire out of Mogami and Canare quad cables, then braid them. Why not leave the main run of cable intact (and shielded) until the Y-splitter, then twist/braid from there to the cups? Thanks.


 
  Did it many times


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> For those of you that are looking for a good way to hold everything while you braid, I've found that this little rig works wonders.


 
  That's... the solution of the week! That's briliant!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Right, finished the most recent LOD. It came out pretty well. Only problem is I seem to be unable to take any decent photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   

 Liking the carbon fiber barrel on the jack Luke and the molded plug with the USB input just looks amazing, wish i could do something like that.


----------



## cogsand gears

Thanks Frank!
   
  Yeah it came out really nice in the end - despite my initial non curing putty disaster!
   
  Its by far my favorite one as yet - both aestheticaly and SQ wise. Its great being able to charge and listen at the same time too - really handy at work.


----------



## scoopbb

just finished my cable for the hd650s. (plugged it in backwards when i took the pic hehe oops)


----------



## piotrus-g

today I've received so called Belkin plugs from Lunashops they are actually bigger than I thought, but still they are the slimmest plugs I've seen.
  Here's a comparision:

  Viablue big, Pailiccs regular, Neutrik/Rean, Viablue slim,"Belkin" lunashops, Pailiccs small, bare plug.
   
  Also I'd like to draw your attention to the fact that right angled Neutrik plugs could be counterfeit. I'm not 100% they are, though. Not bashing, just sharing thoughts....
  Original vs. Lunashops's:

  left - lunashops right - local Neutrik distributor. Left is less black, it looks more tarnish-like, paint is really bad, difference is obvious in person.

  Again - left luna, right - original. right is simply plain black, left body seems to be underpainted. Worth noting is that black rings are bigger in original plug

  Obvious difference in packaging. left - lunashops, right - original
   
  Maybe lunashops is selling old stocks or something but I know that I won't be ordering Neutrik plugs from there, the more price difference is minor, and my local shop is only 10min drive.
   
  I also got rid of this Belkin logo from one plug I used dish sponge which gave nice brushed effect on the plug. IMHO it looks pretty nice now. Would go very well with brushed back iPods or else.


----------



## piotrus-g

BTW lunashops now offers all kinds of pins - UE/Westone/Shure/Sennheiser


----------



## liamstrain

The difference between the Neutrik just looks to me like they come from different factories/countries of origin or differing dates of manufacture (old stock). There is very little reason to think they are being knocked off from what I see there.


----------



## LizardKing1

Good post piotrus, thanks for sharing this. It's good to have a visual comparison.


----------



## micmacmo

Just curious. Anyone know why the DIY Cable Info and Help Thread in this forum was locked? It seemed like it was off to a great start and would have been a great resource.


----------



## Avro_Arrow

If you read the last few post in that thread you will see they got quite off topic
  and into some "questionable" subject matter.
   
  That would be my guess...

  
  Quote: 





micmacmo said:


> Just curious. Anyone know why the DIY Cable Info and Help Thread in this forum was locked? It seemed like it was off to a great start and would have been a great resource.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> The difference between the Neutrik just looks to me like they come from different factories/countries of origin or differing dates of manufacture (old stock). There is very little reason to think they are being knocked off from what I see there.


 
  Well I'm not saying it isn't the case here. See my post.
  Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> Good post piotrus, thanks for sharing this. It's good to have a visual comparison.


 
  Your welcome
    
  Quote:


avro_arrow said:


> If you read the last few post in that thread you will see they got quite off topic
> and into some "questionable" subject matter.
> 
> That would be my guess...


 
  I'm not moderator but how come off topic is a reason to lock down the whole, very informative thread?


----------



## ardgedee

I'm the OP of that thread. I've contacted the mods. No further updates right now; let's keep this gallery thread back on topic please.


----------



## LizardKing1

I asked if there was anywhere else to get a certain OCC Copper wire except for the seller's website, which charged huge amounts for shipping because they didn't want lost orders. Someone replied the shipping wasn't that much. I then said (not directed at the seller of course, just a general comment) that I don't think it's right people should pay more for signed shipping, it should be normal to not have lost orders. Some people disagreed, some agreed. This was less than a page long.


----------



## piotrus-g

Guys, I'm looking for multifilament, something very very soft like denon use f.e. any links or suggestion. I'd be nice if it came in few colours not only black. THX IA


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Guys, I'm looking for multifilament, something very very soft like denon use f.e. any links or suggestion. I'd be nice if it came in few colours not only black. THX IA


 
   
  I bought this recently. Shipping took a while, and the seller couldn't give me a total on the shipping cost (I had to pay separate shippings), but I blame that on my inaptitude with eBay. The price is pretty good. Besides black he also sells in silver. I don't know how soft the Denon sleeving is, but this is really soft.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> I bought this recently. Shipping took a while, and the seller couldn't give me a total on the shipping cost (I had to pay separate shippings), but I blame that on my inaptitude with eBay. The price is pretty good. Besides black he also sells in silver. I don't know how soft the Denon sleeving is, but this is really soft.


 
  Yeah I've been going around this one for some time now but I need more colours 
   
  Edit: the guy from the link replied he's been working on colour multi for months now, but he's on good way to finaly get it.
   
  Edit2: can someone comment on paracord vs multifilament?


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Edit2: can someone comment on paracord vs multifilament?


 

 I have both and the Paracord is no where near as soft. It looks very similar to multifilament but is far more hard wearing. So I guess there is a trade off there somewhere, have a cable that looks nice and is hard wearing against a slightly nicer looking but softer cable. I bought 100ft of parcord for next to nothing pm me if you want to sample some...


----------



## ardgedee

I moved the OP content from the DIY info thread into a wiki article: *DIY Cable Info and Resources*.
   
  If you have anything to contribute or errors to correct, go ahead!
   
  I've been slowly accumulating info for the currently-empty Wires and Resources sections, so at some point I'll be organizing and filling those in too.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

This looks like it could be good, to modify to make a low profile LOD, of course you'd need a cheap Charge cable as a donor for the actual connector, but still...
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dock-Connector-Touch-Pen-Stylus-for-iPad-iPhone-iPod-Touch-Black-/110844220012?pt=UK_Computing_LaptopAccessories_RL&hash=item19ced4926c#ht_2578wt_1180


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Just built my TripleFi10 "Toxic Wires" cable.  This thing is sooooo flexible for a 24awg wire, it's INSANE! I love it!  I'm so ready to purchase their silver cable now.  The only thing I need to do is replace my 'iron'.
   

  ....anyone want to buy an almost 'not used' Furutech TripleFi10 cable?
   
  I don't know if you can see it, but my LOD is an iBasso Premium one (CB07, cost $36).  The "Toxic Wires" cable has many more strands in it's wire, and is SUPER flexible.


----------



## julianbell92

Lovely work on the cable, looks stunning - there's something magical about all the tiny pinky strands of copper in bare braids...
   
  x2 on the flexibility of the wire as well, it really is something else isn't it! You could handle it all day, it's that soft.
  
  Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Just built my TripleFi10 "Toxic Wires" cable.  This thing is sooooo flexible for a 24awg wire, it's INSANE! I love it!  I'm so ready to purchase their silver cable now.  The only thing I need to do is replace my 'iron'.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> This looks like it could be good, to modify to make a low profile LOD, of course you'd need a cheap Charge cable as a donor for the actual connector, but still...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dock-Connector-Touch-Pen-Stylus-for-iPad-iPhone-iPod-Touch-Black-/110844220012?pt=UK_Computing_LaptopAccessories_RL&hash=item19ced4926c#ht_2578wt_1180


 

 That thing looks wierd. It will work out cheaper to buy a low profile ipod connector from Qables rathwe than adapting this one.
   
  Also, I have opened up a few of the cheap dedicated charge connectors and so far there have been no audio out pins in them.


----------



## TigzStudio

removed.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote:


waytoocrazy said:


> This looks like it could be good, to modify to make a low profile LOD, of course you'd need a cheap Charge cable as a donor for the actual connector, but still...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dock-Connector-Touch-Pen-Stylus-for-iPad-iPhone-iPod-Touch-Black-/110844220012?pt=UK_Computing_LaptopAccessories_RL&hash=item19ced4926c#ht_2578wt_1180


 

 It looks nice and compact, but it doesn't look low-profile at all. In the photo it's about the thickness of the iPhone (approx 9mm). A low-profile connector that fits through the openings of most iPhone cases (a'la Apple's standard iPhone connector) has to be closer to 5mm thick.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote:


piotrus-g said:


> today I've received so called Belkin plugs from Lunashops they are actually bigger than I thought, but still they are the slimmest plugs I've seen.
> Here's a comparision:
> 
> Viablue big, Pailiccs regular, Neutrik/Rean, Viablue slim,"Belkin" lunashops, Pailiccs small, bare plug.
> ...


 

 I'd bet some Goof-Off or similar weak solvent would also get the logo off if you want to keep the metal polished.
   
  What is the diameter of the barrel of the "Belkin" plug? It looks almost as large as the Neutrik/Rean NYS231. I was expecting it would be thinner.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Thanks, the only thing I wish I had done was put the memory wire further back (or use longer memory wire), as when I wear it, the back half of the cable lifts off the ear (because the memory wire is too short).
  
  Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Lovely work on the cable, looks stunning - there's something magical about all the tiny pinky strands of copper in bare braids...
> 
> x2 on the flexibility of the wire as well, it really is something else isn't it! You could handle it all day, it's that soft.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Quote:
> 
> I'd bet some Goof-Off or similar weak solvent would also get the logo off if you want to keep the metal polished.
> 
> What is the diameter of the barrel of the "Belkin" plug? It looks almost as large as the Neutrik/Rean NYS231. I was expecting it would be thinner.


 
  8,5mm and Neutrik is 9,4mm
  I scratched of the lettering with my nail first withought scartching chrome but there was a darker spot where the letter was. So basically you can't fullu remove logo without polishing. Though really brushed metal looks equally cool


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> What is the diameter of the barrel of the "Belkin" plug? It looks almost as large as the Neutrik/Rean NYS231. I was expecting it would be thinner.


 


  Looks that way to me too. But at least it has the narrower brass section that would insert through some of the smaller case openings - before you get to the full barrel.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Hmmm, that Belkin plug will work with my Speck Case my iPhone is currently in as well... the ViaBlue, Pailiccs and Neutrik plugs are too wide to fit that case.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> ...
> What is the diameter of the barrel of the "Belkin" plug? It looks almost as large as the Neutrik/Rean NYS231. I was expecting it would be thinner.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Hmmm, that Belkin plug will work with my Speck Case my iPhone is currently in as well... the ViaBlue, Pailiccs and Neutrik plugs are too wide to fit that case.


 

 About 8mm wide.  The narrower section is about 3.5mm long.
  I asked Lunashops if they could bug the manufacturer about making that narrower section 4mm long so that it could double as an Ultrasone plug.  They said that they would work on it - we'll see.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





mad max said:


> About 8mm wide.  The narrower section is about 3.5mm long.
> I asked Lunashops if they could bug the manufacturer about making that narrower section 4mm long so that it could double as an Ultrasone plug.  They said that they would work on it - we'll see.


 
  Would be great if they came up with even smaller plug. No logo would be nice as well.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Would be great if they came up with even smaller plug. No logo would be nice as well.


 

 I'm pretty sure that the manufacturer does make it without any logo.  Here's the same plug.


----------



## SpudHarris

Max, where is that pic from? the plug + cable look very nice, I assume it's an aftermarket cable ad or something?


----------



## Mad Max

Another head-fier posted it.  Must be an aftermarket cable.


----------



## alfa147x

That 1/8th jack in Max'S picture is referred to as the 'Belkin' Jack


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





alfa147x said:


> That 1/8th jack in Max'S picture is referred to as the 'Belkin' Jack


 


  Yes, that has been covered. What we are trying to determine is if the manufacturer makes a version without any branding on it.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Yes, that has been covered. What we are trying to determine is if the manufacturer makes a version without any branding on it.


 
  Well If you take a look on this http://www.ebay.com/itm/OFC-Ultimate-Ears-upgrade-cable-UE-triple-fi-10-SF-3-5-/260947400156?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item3cc1ad55dc
  You can see that they use plugs with logo.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I'd probably hit it with a scotch brite pad (wet) and then some rubbing compound on a dremel (with cloth wheel) and the logo should be gone... and it should look shiny as well.


----------



## dfkt

The logo is probably silkscreened, not engraved - so a little acetone should take care of it easily.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

...LOD just needs some clothes, and it's all set.  It's a Fiio L3 that I sanded the logo off of, so I need to clean that part up.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> The logo is probably silkscreened, not engraved - so a little acetone should take care of it easily.


 
  tried - didn't work


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> tried - didn't work


 

 It will not come off easily.  Keep at it with the acetone for a while.  WayTooCrazy's idea may work if the acetone doesn't.  I'm leaving it on my MTPC as it looks kind of comically random for a Monster headphone to have a "Belkin" plug.  And I'm lazy.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





mad max said:


> It will not come off easily.  Keep at it with the acetone for a while.


 
  I did it for 15min straight with no effect


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> ...LOD just needs some clothes, and it's all set.  It's a Fiio L3 that I sanded the logo off of, so I need to clean that part up.


 

 Cable p0rn?
  How lewd.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> ...LOD just needs some clothes, and it's all set.  It's a Fiio L3 that I sanded the logo off of, so I need to clean that part up.


 


 Nice work. What braid pattern is that for the TF10 cable and the LOD?


----------



## alfa147x

liamstrain said:


> Yes, that has been covered. What we are trying to determine is if the manufacturer makes a version without any branding on it.




Oh sorry. I'll see if I can find something out.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

4 cable round braid I believe.  Not sure, I just kinda played with it for a bit and liked the way it turned out on the headphone cable so I kept going with it.
  
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Nice work. What braid pattern is that for the TF10 cable and the LOD?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> 4 cable round braid I believe.  Not sure, I just kinda played with it for a bit and liked the way it turned out on the headphone cable so I kept going with it.


 


 Looks good man! Have you started on the ipod micro USB charger / LOD conversion?


----------



## Saintkeat

Anyone knows of an instructional to make a power cord? I'm thinking of making a supped up power cord for my A5.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> Anyone knows of an instructional to make a power cord? I'm thinking of making a supped up power cord for my A5.


 


  if you plan to diy, then i assume you must have multimeter. just use that to test the pin connections on your existing pc/printer power cord and apply your findings to make your new cord, no google needed


----------



## julianbell92

Does anyone know of any nice looking UK 3-pin power plugs to reterminate a power cord with?


----------



## i_djoel2000

try ebay.. is it ok to share ebay link? this one is suppose to be quite good: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Rhodium-Plated-C-037-IEC-plug-P-037-US-connector-/130500696592?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e62729a10


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Does anyone know of any nice looking UK 3-pin power plugs to reterminate a power cord with?


 


   Hows this? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reference-in-line-SILVER-mains-cable-plug-gorgeous-/310217064783?pt=UK_Computing_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item483a60c14f
   
  Or this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audio-Friendly-Slow-buffer-POLISHED-Clear-plastic-plug-/220300771869?pt=UK_Computing_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item334af3021d
   
  Or this....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDIOPHILE-ORANGE-Cryogenic-mains-cable-power-plug-/310109896830?pt=UK_Computing_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item4833fd807e
   
  What you up to now dude? - Check your PM!


----------



## Saintkeat

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> if you plan to diy, then i assume you must have multimeter. just use that to test the pin connections on your existing pc/printer power cord and apply your findings to make your new cord, no google needed


 


  Thanks. Sounds like all I have to do is connect the 3 pins with the 3 contact points and thats it. I'm assuming the voltage is determined by the plug itself right? I'm also wondering how thick each wire has to be for any acoustic difference.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I did, but the ones I ordered where on PCB, so I ended up trashing them.  I'm actually debating on returning this iPod and getting a Sony Walkman Z... as I hear the Audio quality on it is insane!  That with the Heir headphones or my Toxic Cables TripleFi10 and I should be a happier camper for some time...
  
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Looks good man! Have you started on the ipod micro USB charger / LOD conversion?


----------



## julianbell92

Thanks for trying to help  unfortunately those won't fit UK plugs, they look kinda like the one I'm probably gonna have to remove though.
  
  Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> try ebay.. is it ok to share ebay link? this one is suppose to be quite good: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Rhodium-Plated-C-037-IEC-plug-P-037-US-connector-/130500696592?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e62729a10


 


  Haha thought you'd throw some suggestions in there Luke, thanks mate, I'm probably gonna go for the cheap clear one, although the silver one looks incredible. Gimme a min and I'll reply to ya 


  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Hows this? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reference-in-line-SILVER-mains-cable-plug-gorgeous-/310217064783?pt=UK_Computing_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item483a60c14f
> 
> Or this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audio-Friendly-Slow-buffer-POLISHED-Clear-plastic-plug-/220300771869?pt=UK_Computing_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item334af3021d
> 
> ...


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> I did, but the ones I ordered where on PCB, so I ended up trashing them.  I'm actually debating on returning this iPod and getting a Sony Walkman Z... as I hear the Audio quality on it is insane!  That with the Heir headphones or my Toxic Cables TripleFi10 and I should be a happier camper for some time...


 

 I just ordered up enough Toxic Cables silver to make a TF10 cable, but im going to terminate it with Westone / JH / UE pins. Looking to the future...
   
  Plus im pretty sure an aftermarket TF10 cable I borrowed was actualy a Westone one as my poor old sockets feel loose  :S


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Haha thought you'd throw some suggestions in there Luke, thanks mate, I'm probably gonna go for the cheap clear one, although the silver one looks incredible. Gimme a min and I'll reply to ya


 


 Im full of suggestions.
   
  How about this? Looks good and half the price of the clear one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/QUALITY-BRIGHT-RED-13A-AMP-REPLACEMENT-SAFETY-PLUG-3PIN-/290564901488?pt=UK_DIY_Material_Electrical_Fittings_MJ&hash=item43a7048a70


----------



## julianbell92

I'm a bit of a sucker for clear stuff, like my clear IEMs and my wish for a clear drum kit/bass! I've seen clear plugs cheaper for trade, but I don't need 20 of them! I'm gonna have to shop around I think. Also, I don't know what this power cable I might be getting looks like yet, so the red one could suit it well!
  
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Im full of suggestions.
> 
> How about this? Looks good and half the price of the clear one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/QUALITY-BRIGHT-RED-13A-AMP-REPLACEMENT-SAFETY-PLUG-3PIN-/290564901488?pt=UK_DIY_Material_Electrical_Fittings_MJ&hash=item43a7048a70


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> I'm a bit of a sucker for clear stuff, like my clear IEMs and my wish for a clear drum kit/bass! I've seen clear plugs cheaper for trade, but I don't need 20 of them! I'm gonna have to shop around I think. Also, I don't know what this power cable I might be getting looks like yet, so the red one could suit it well!


 

 Fair enough mate. Is it for your little dot? I have sleeving if you need any


----------



## jonkul

I've always wondered how much use a really nice power cord is, considering the quality of the cable running between the wall sockets and distribution box. I'm guessing this has been debated here before, but perhaps someone could say a couple of words about it? =)
  undefined


----------



## julianbell92

Yeah it will most likely get used with my Little Dot  It's a donated XLO power cable, I can't remember which one so it may already have some nice sleeving. I haven't got it yet anyway, I'll let you know when I do and thanks for the offer mate 
  
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Fair enough mate. Is it for your little dot? I have sleeving if you need any


 


  I tend to agree that any difference will be negligible, that's not to mention the quality of the street cabling as well. I think they're more useful to people with power conditioners/regenerators, but they look nice and they last forever if you buy more expensive I suppose 


  Quote: 





jonkul said:


> I've always wondered how much use a really nice power cord is, considering the quality of the cable running between the wall sockets and distribution box. I'm guessing this has been debated here before, but perhaps someone could say a couple of words about it? =)
> undefined


----------



## julianbell92

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UK-Rewireable-Plug-/320565158403?pt=UK_ConsumerElectronics_PowerAdaptors_SM&hash=item4aa32c2203
   
  Emailed to see if they sell it in clear, they're one of the distributors for this company: http://www.powerconnections.co.uk/rewireables_uk_clear.htm
  so hopefully they will, it looks identical to the £10 one!


----------



## Mad Max

derp


----------



## Saintkeat

I spent a few hours doing some research and spoke to some cable specialists.
   
  Here's what I found out.
   
  Wall sockets are usually installed with 10-12 awg cable. The stock power cords are usually 14-16 awg.
   
  Having said that, the thinner stock power cord would have much more resistance than a cord the same gauge as the wall socket or larger. That would degrade sound quality.
   
  Then there's the cable quality, the different grades of copper or silver, and those have different electrical properties that would affect sound quality.
   
  Next there's cable construction to curb interference and improve durability.
   
  Finally we have the quality of the AC plugs and that seems to bring up the cost quite a bit depending on whether you purchase branded plugs like Oyaide or Furutech.
   
  I myself am hoping this project will bring me more than a tiny insignificant improvement on my A5 or Wharfdale diamond 10. I won't be able to post my findings till June since I can't work on the cord till end May. If any of you are attempting a really high quality power cord, do post your findings here.
   
  I'm considering going with Navships 10awg silver plated copper, with Valabs AC plugs. I'll need to source for some sleeves for it. Know of a good source to get nice sleeves from with international shipping?


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> I spent a few hours doing some research and spoke to some cable *specialists*.
> 
> Here's what I found out.
> 
> ...


 

 I see you use the word 'specialist' in its widest form possible.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> I'm considering going with Navships 10awg silver plated copper, with Valabs AC plugs. I'll need to source for some sleeves for it. Know of a good source to get nice sleeves from with international shipping?


 


 This seller does good sleeving - IMO :  http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/hongkongsupply
   
  I bought this one. Looks the same as one I have seen on a LOD by a company whose name eludes me at the moment.


----------



## sml1226

Cable resistance, in the power section, should not lead to degradation of the sound. It will lead to less power if anything, but a properly designed power supply accounts for variances in the mains and can handle above and below the normal 120/240VAC without it causing problems with too little output or things like that.

I have heard differences in signal cables where the current and voltage are lower and should not be affected by the cable much if any though. I am a believer that cables can help in the signal path, but I have to say that swapping between my 14, 16, and 18AWG power cables, I hear no difference in sound from any of my gear.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





jonkul said:


> I've always wondered how much use a really nice power cord is, considering the quality of the cable running between the wall sockets and distribution box. I'm guessing this has been debated here before, but perhaps someone could say a couple of words about it? =)
> undefined


 
   
  The power cord should have no effect at all, provided your cable is of sufficient gauge for the length and load, and of a reasonably good conductor (copper, silver, etc.). The design of the power supply in/for the device is the only portion of the power chain that is worth looking at upgrading (maybe a case for a power conditioner can be made, if your mains are dodgy) if you are worried about sound.


----------



## TheRH

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> Cable resistance, in the power section, should not lead to degradation of the sound. It will lead to less power if anything, but a properly designed power supply accounts for variances in the mains and can handle above and below the normal 120/240VAC without it causing problems with too little output or things like that.
> I have heard differences in signal cables where the current and voltage are lower and should not be affected by the cable much if any though. I am a believer that cables can help in the signal path, but I have to say that swapping between my 14, 16, and 18AWG power cables, I hear no difference in sound from any of my gear.


 


  I have to agree, I have been to many an audiophile meetings, and heard both, that is helps or hurts had been debated. But really it has 0% difference to my  ears, though as far as how much power can be pushed, yes the AWG does make a difference, the lower the AWG, the more you can push through it. As to having more resistance by using a higher AWG power cable than the wall, is not true. Oh, and I am pretty sure most houses have 14 AWG, not 12-10, I have worked one a lot of home installs, and generally if you want 12-10 AWG, this is an upgrade, and really does not benefit the user tremendously.


----------



## alfa147x

I'm considering doing some DIY interconnects. Possibly.


----------



## 65535

Power cables are ridiculous, romex is that standard for house wiring it is straight copper no braiding no nothing solid conductors. A 15 amp circuit gets 14AWG 20 amp gets 12AWG 30 amp gets 10AWG. Power cables are the biggest scam in the audio industry, so are interconnects.


----------



## kenman345

Where can you get the terminations for Westone cables? I could really use some. 
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I just ordered up enough Toxic Cables silver to make a TF10 cable, but im going to terminate it with Westone / JH / UE pins. Looking to the future...
> 
> Plus im pretty sure an aftermarket TF10 cable I borrowed was actualy a Westone one as my poor old sockets feel loose  :S


----------



## TheRH

Quote: 





65535 said:


> Power cables are ridiculous, romex is that standard for house wiring it is straight copper no braiding no nothing solid conductors. A 15 amp circuit gets 14AWG 20 amp gets 12AWG 30 amp gets 10AWG. Power cables are the biggest scam in the audio industry, so are interconnects.


 


  I agree about power cables, though quality interconnects are important as well, as these provide the least voltage. Though it is not worth paying several hundred dollars, if not more.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

So, I was looking through my box of Headphone/Electronic stuff... looking for a new tip for my Iron... and I came across these...
   

  Now, I'm debating if I should cut my TF10 cable and make it into a Balanced cable with a single ended connection to the ViaBlue 1/8" plug and a single ended connection to the Furutech 1/4" plug.  Then... I if I get a balanced amp, I could always build a balanced connector... Hmmmm....


----------



## Saintkeat

Love the discussion so far. I'm curious because of all these 1000-5000 dollar power cords out in the market. Wanted to know what it took to make a "good" one.
   
  Anyways I just checked the back of my A5s and found it uses a god damn 2 prong female AC plug, not the standard 3 prong. So unless I find a rhodium plated 2 prong female AC plug, this project is scrapped unless I decide to make one for the Marantz amp.
   
  Edit:
  Crap my Marantz amp uses the 2 prong as well.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> Thanks. Sounds like all I have to do is connect the 3 pins with the 3 contact points and thats it. I'm assuming the voltage is determined by the plug itself right? I'm also wondering how thick each wire has to be for any acoustic difference.


 


  i'm not sure if you can use <26awg wires. which is unusual for power cord job in the first place
   
  but anything >18 should be fine i guess. iec plug is pretty much the same, they've been standardized


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> I spent a few hours doing some research and spoke to some cable specialists.
> 
> Here's what I found out.
> 
> ...


 

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/230411537433?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
   
  i made all my power cords myself (for DAC, power amp, etc.), but i'm too lazy to take pictures of it. beside, it's a really mediocre power cord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but do let me know if you still want to see some pictures
   
  oh, and believe me.. high quality power cords matters, i was a non-believer once myself


----------



## LizardKing1

Must... resist urge... to post... science!


----------



## TheRH

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> Must... resist urge... to post... science!


 


  +1


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> Must... resist urge... to post... science!


 

 lololo


----------



## SpudHarris

Not even sure why non-believers visit this thread


----------



## liamstrain

Lots of good, non-audible, reasons to make cables (ergonomics, economics, durability, aesthetics, etc.).


----------



## julianbell92

x2 not to mention better value and the fun of making it, this is a DIY cable thread after all!
  
  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Lots of good, non-audible, reasons to make cables (ergonomics, economics, durability, aesthetics, etc.).


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Not even sure why non-believers visit this thread


 

 Not sure why we even discussing this since it's A GALLERY


----------



## Saintkeat

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Not sure why we even discussing this since it's A GALERY


 
   
  Grammer Nazi says GALLERY.
   
  And any one who knows where I could pick up 2 prong female AC plug? OR a high quality converter?


----------



## Lurkumaural

I'm mailing this to a fellow member today:

   

   

   
  And here it is plugged in:


----------



## Lurkumaural

Mailing this to another head-fier today as well.  It's an orphaned Sony MDR-V150 cable shortened to Neutrik NYS231 and reterminated after the Y to dual Switchcraft 850 mono.


----------



## alfa147x

Anyone have RCA connects they recommend? Not looking for $20+ pair


----------



## piotrus-g

http://www.lunashops.co.uk/goods-310.html
  http://www.lunashops.co.uk/goods-314.html
  http://www.lunashops.co.uk/goods-1074.html


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Redco Audio ones are nice.
   
http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=301&bc=no


----------



## liamstrain

I like the Neutrik NYS352B 
   

   
  Small, well built, simple, cheap (usually less than $2).
   
  If you can get them, the Switchcraft version: SW3502 ABAU, is only slightly more expensive (usually less than $3), and a bit nicer.


----------



## alfa147x

Thanks  everyone! 


piotrus-g said:


> http://www.lunashops.co.uk/goods-310.html
> http://www.lunashops.co.uk/goods-314.html
> http://www.lunashops.co.uk/goods-1074.html


 


  Those look pretty awesome. I remember ordering a pair of their 3.5mm plugs and they were horrible to solder. These look a lot easier

   


waytoocrazy said:


> Redco Audio ones are nice.
> 
> http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=301&bc=no


 

 Wow. Those look just like the monoprice ones. 
   

  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> I like the Neutrik NYS352B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks but I was  hoping for something that looked a bit better. I'll keep the switchcraft in mind for certain applications


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





alfa147x said:


> Thanks but I was  hoping for something that looked a bit better. I'll keep the switchcraft in mind for certain applications







 I like mine very minimalist. I usually end up with some shrink tube over them. The last thing I want on my RCA cables is anything shiny or colorful (aside from a bit of red, to let me know which channel is which). So these are perfect for the aesthetic I like.


----------



## John In Cali

Quote: 





alfa147x said:


> Thanks  everyone!
> 
> 
> Those look pretty awesome. I remember ordering a pair of their 3.5mm plugs and they were horrible to solder. These look a lot easier
> ...


 


  Monoprice sells theirs for a good price, not sure if you already know this. 
http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10424


----------



## WayTooCrazy

The Redco ones are under $2 each... and I think they look better than Neutrik and Monoprice ones...

  Here are the Neutrik ones...


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Not even sure why non-believers visit this thread


 

 Same reason an atheist can listen to Ghospel or religious Classical music. I don't have to believe in magic fairies in cables to be able to appreciate the durability, comfort and arguably better looks of a DIY cable. I loved to recable my CALs, I learned how to properly solder a connector (at the expense of like 6), how to do a Y-split, why Techflex sucks when compared to Nylon. It's a hobby, and one I love, it entertains me. Some of the LODs here are really amazing, like cogsandgears'. That doesn't mean I have to believe it makes a difference.
   
   
  Quote: 





john in cali said:


> Monoprice sells theirs for a good price, not sure if you already know this.
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10424


 

 I love Monoprice more each day. That looks really good.


----------



## alfa147x

Those look pretty awesome. 
   
  One lest request: 
  I'm looking for recommendations on 1/4 stereo male and female connectors. 
  Also where can I find that soft cotton like sleeving Denon used on their D7000?
   
  Thanks!
  Alfa


----------



## sml1226

saintkeat said:


> Grammer Nazi says GALLERY.
> 
> And any one who knows where I could pick up 2 prong female AC plug? OR a high quality converter?




A 2 pin IEC connector? Mouser, Digikey, Newark/Farnell, etc all have them. Nothing big acrylic and silver, but you can get a plug if you need one. 

If you're willing to mess around with things, changing to a 3 pin setup with proper grounding is fairly easy to do. If you have some vintage gear or something they won't fit in then that's probably not the best path.

On the mains end, a 3 pin Edison plug is always an option, just don't connect the ground pin.


----------



## Saintkeat

Thank you!
   
  You reckon I shouldn't bother if I have to use an IEC connector? I figured it probably doesn't matter how good a conduct my cord is if the IEC connector has poor conductivity.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Where can you get the terminations for Westone cables? I could really use some.


 

 Westone style connectors can be gotten from this seller:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-Replacement-Cable-Westone-UM3-DIY-Plug-/220975710073?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item33732dbf79
   
  Or email Frank at  info.toxic.cables@gmail.com  He has some.
   
  Not sure the difference between the two - if any.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> ...Some of the LODs here are really amazing, like cogsandgears'. That doesn't mean I have to believe it makes a difference.


 

 Thanks dude!


----------



## Phos

A 2 pin IEC  should accept a 3 pin.


----------



## kenman345

Thanks, so that ebay link is to plugs that are known to work? I was a bit unsure about ordering a pair or two before getting some type of confirmation
  
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Westone style connectors can be gotten from this seller:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-Replacement-Cable-Westone-UM3-DIY-Plug-/220975710073?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item33732dbf79
> 
> Or email Frank at  info.toxic.cables@gmail.com  He has some.
> ...


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Thanks, so that ebay link is to plugs that are known to work? I was a bit unsure about ordering a pair or two before getting some type of confirmation


 

 I couldnt tell you about those im affraid. But, I have used the TF10 pins from the same seller and they work just fine. Im soon to be recieving a pair of westone pins / connectors from Frank at Toxic cables, so ill let you know how those are.


----------



## kenman345

Frank said the pins he has are for him
  
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I couldnt tell you about those im affraid. But, I have used the TF10 pins from the same seller and they work just fine. Im soon to be recieving a pair of westone pins / connectors from Frank at Toxic cables, so ill let you know how those are.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Frank said the pins he has are for him


 

 Then they should be fine then I would have thought. Worth a go dont you think? I did have a problem with the first set of TF10 pins from this seller, but that was down to me taking too long with the soldering iron... :S    Other than that they have been fine - used 3 sets so far.


----------



## sml1226

saintkeat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> You reckon I shouldn't bother if I have to use an IEC connector? I figured it probably doesn't matter how good a conduct my cord is if the IEC connector has poor conductivity.




If you can hardwire it and you'd rather do that, it's definitely a more direct solution bypassing any issues related to connection integrity and conductivity. I doubt it would matter too much though as short as that segment of connectors is in relation to the rest of the signal travel unless it is a piece of junk connector. 

A lot of people put Neutrik silver XLR plugs on things and they're really bronze (3pin) or brass (4+ pin) plated in silver. If you care enough to balance your headphones and get silver plugs that are actually bronze (in a 2x3pin arrangement) which is a pretty terrible conductor (but a large one for each pin allowing for the poorer conductor to have the same overall conductivity as they needed out of it), and then worry about something that's bigger still being a problem when it's made of brass or something like that, which is a better conductor than that bronze at the root of that plug is, then I see flawed logic.

It will definitely be lower conductivity over that segment than a pure copper or silver path to the tranny or whatever your cables attach to inside of there though. It's up to you how to do it, but I'm just telling you that unless everything is pure copper or silver or whatever you're using elsewhere all the way through and not just plated, you're comparing something pretty large in an IEC connector to a component that's likely smaller using just as poor of a conductor (making it worse since it is smaller) elsewhere.

I am a believer of ICs, but a skeptic of power cables. Take that as you may.


----------



## Saintkeat

Thanks! That's exactly why I'm thinking this venture of mine seems a bit moot. I'm a power cord skeptic myself, and I'd like to have a direct connection to quell my doubts. I was planning to use some of that navship silver plated copper everyone seems to be raving about. Looks like I'll shelve this project till I upgrade my speakers one day. Heck, I can't believe the Marantz amp on my second system uses a 2 pin IEC as well!


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> It will definitely be lower conductivity over that segment than a pure copper or silver path to the tranny or whatever your cables attach to inside of there though. It's up to you how to do it, but I'm just telling you that unless everything is pure copper or silver or whatever you're using elsewhere all the way through and not just plated, you're comparing something pretty large in an IEC connector to a component that's likely smaller using just as poor of a conductor (making it worse since it is smaller) elsewhere.
> I am a believer of ICs, but a skeptic of power cables. Take that as you may.


 

 Good post. I have a question. If you have a cable, with relatively decent conductivity for the full length and then in a certain point the only connectivity is assured by a poorer conductor like bronze (as in, the signal has to go through it) does the overall "signal quality" or whatever get affected by it as if it were a bottleneck, so that no matter how good the rest of the cable, is the fact that on that spot you have a worse conductor will be the determining factor? I think of it like a speedway, it doesn't really matter that you can go really fast on 4 lanes, because up ahead there's a 1-lane part and that determines how fast you get to your house more than the 4-lane section.


----------



## Phos

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> Good post. I have a question. If you have a cable, with relatively decent conductivity for the full length and then in a certain point the only connectivity is assured by a poorer conductor like bronze (as in, the signal has to go through it) does the overall "signal quality" or whatever get affected by it as if it were a bottleneck, so that no matter how good the rest of the cable, is the fact that on that spot you have a worse conductor will be the determining factor? I think of it like a speedway, it doesn't really matter that you can go really fast on 4 lanes, because up ahead there's a 1-lane part and that determines how fast you get to your house more than the 4-lane section.


 

 The resistance of a conductor is a product of length, so a short poorer conductor can have the same resistance has a better longer one.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys - I want to buy a 3.5mm to 3.5mm Male to Female cord extension.
Would this be sufficient?
   
  Or would u suggest a custom (cheap) made cable by someone, or one of you ?
  (that's why i'm asking here)


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Hey guys - I want to buy a 3.5mm to 3.5mm Male to Female cord extension.
> Would this be sufficient?
> 
> Or would u suggest a custom (cheap) made cable by someone, or one of you ?
> (that's why i'm asking here)


 

 You wouldn't be able to make anything better for even twice the price. I'd say get it. Until you get into the $20 and higher price range, you won't see much larger conductors or higher quality connectors. 
   
  If monoprice ships to the UK, you might check them out though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> You wouldn't be able to make anything better for even twice the price. I'd say get it. Until you get into the $20 and higher price range, you won't see much larger conductors or higher quality connectors.
> 
> If monoprice ships to the UK, you might check them out though.


 
  $30 shipping - and i couldn't even find the cable 
   
  Cheers for the advice bro!
 I'll go the cheap way then


----------



## sml1226

phos said:


> The resistance of a conductor is a product of length, so a short poorer conductor can have the same resistance has a better longer one.




That's only true if they have the same area/diameter though. Otherwise, it's not only length but area as well. Back to my XLR example, the 3 pin XLRs use bronze as the base, the 4+ use brass. Brass is a better conductor, but the area of the pins in the higher count XLRs are smaller adding more resistance despite being the same length.

You can look at it as a bottleneck, but in many cases you can think of it as that 4 lane speedway and the 1 lane road from the base conductivity of the metals, but you're traveling as if it's something like that 1 lane the entire way, but there's almost no traffic and you can go without any noticeable restrictions on your travel. In something like an IC, you will likely not see a problem with an RCA made from conductors that are poorer than copper as they are larger than the copper path leading to them equalizing the conductivity of the cable as a whole. If your wire and your connector are close enough, there should be no noticeable bottleneck of any kind.

So basically, when done right, the poorer conductor is big enough in comparison, that the resistance of the cable and the conductor are basically equal, so you have no bottleneck despite the poorer conductor at that point.

In fact, if it was pure silver throughout, connectors and all, the connectors would actually be better conductors than the top-of-the-line-super-amazing cables as they are larger paths for the signal to travel through lowering the resistance through that section of the cable.


----------



## Saintkeat

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> $30 shipping - and i couldn't even find the cable
> 
> Cheers for the advice bro!
> I'll go the cheap way then


 

 Good choice. If I made a cable like that it might run up to close to a 100 depending on parts and length with no labour! You're better off going cheap!


----------



## ambchang

This may have been asked before, but I am having trouble finding it.
   
  What I want to do is to put in my own teflon tubing with a silver bare wire.
   
  My idea is to buy a 24awg bare silver wire: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/110849562303?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
   
  Then buy my own tubing (I am guessing a 24awg wire requires a teflon tubing internal diameter of 0.6mm: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/25ft-Teflon-Tubing-Tube-Inner-0-6mm-Outer-0-9mm-/320873809119?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab591c4df
   
  Is it a simple matter of sliding the bare wire into the teflon tubing, or is there a trick to it?  I understand that this is going to a painful exercise for me to tube 60ft of wire, but hey, it's a project.


----------



## Phos

I dunno if teflon expands much when heated, but you could try doing that to make it fit easier.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





ambchang said:


> Is it a simple matter of sliding the bare wire into the teflon tubing, or is there a trick to it?  I understand that this is going to a painful exercise for me to tube 60ft of wire, but hey, it's a project.


 
  Why would you put all 60ft piece in tube at once? Can't you just cut as much as you need for single project then cut the same amount of tube from a reel?
   
  Teflon do not expend when heated


----------



## blackmoly

my diy LOD and IC
   
  (L - R)
  mundorf LOD, mundorf IC, kimber 4tc IC, XLO Pro LOD


----------



## Benjamin6264

Very nice work! 

 How did you get/make the wooden parts for the Mundorf LOD? Is it real wood?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Anyone ever order parts from this site?  Just want to check if they are reputable.


----------



## sml1226

I sure hope it is. I love those Oyaide 1/4" plugs but they're nowhere to be found.


----------



## blackmoly

Quote: 





benjamin6264 said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> How did you get/make the wooden parts for the Mundorf LOD? Is it real wood?


 


  thanks! it's just a wood vinyl sticker from our local hardware shop, cut accordingly then apply a clear glossy topcoat =) not the real thing but looks like one...lol
   
  all wood


----------



## Parall3l

Related to the non-believer thing.


----------



## liamstrain

That's funny. 
   
  Too bad his original quote (and the spirit in which it was given) is so depressing.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

We'll soon see. I ordered 2 plugs from them... Hope they come through.  If so, I'll order more, as I won't have to get mine from the UK then.
  
  Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> I sure hope it is. I love those Oyaide 1/4" plugs but they're nowhere to be found.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> I love those Oyaide 1/4" plugs but they're nowhere to be found.


 
  Man! These are the most beautiful plugs I've ever seen.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

The Furutech ones are pretty awesome... and SUPER RUGGED (and heavy to boot).


----------



## ambchang

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Why would you put all 60ft piece in tube at once? Can't you just cut as much as you need for single project then cut the same amount of tube from a reel?
> 
> Teflon do not expend when heated


 


  Not likely to tube all 60ft at once, but I will have to do that, in total.
   
  Thanks for the input.  Off to get bare wire and tubing.


----------



## kyoshiro

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> We'll soon see. I ordered 2 plugs from them... Hope they come through.  If so, I'll order more, as I won't have to get mine from the UK then.


 

  
  I can easily get them here in Hong Kong!  Oyaide 3.5" straights are like 150HKD, i think Viablue large 3.5" is also around the same price


----------



## wompa164

Can anyone here recable a set of Head-Fi RE0 IEMs?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Nice!  Rub it in!  Need some salt?
  
  Quote: 





kyoshiro said:


> I can easily get them here in Hong Kong!  Oyaide 3.5" straights are like 150HKD, i think Viablue large 3.5" is also around the same price


----------



## cogsand gears

This was my first ever DIY LOD. Why make life easy?


----------



## julianbell92

And probably still my favourite of yours Luke! If I were doing it, I might go for gunmetal and black cotton sleeving, to go with a black ipod classic.
  
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> This was my first ever DIY LOD. Why make life easy?


----------



## scootermafia

This looks oddly familiar... 
  
  Quote: 





scoopbb said:


> just finished my cable for the hd650s. (plugged it in backwards when i took the pic hehe oops)


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> This was my first ever DIY LOD. Why make life easy?


 
   
  That looks like something out of a fashion boutique.  Nice job.


----------



## hdufour

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> This was my first ever DIY LOD. Why make life easy?


 

 That is totally slick dude!  Almost steampunk too....where on earth or how on earth did you make the dock look like that!?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

The PX200-II just got a nice Boost in SQ!  I luckily found a nice 3.5' piece of Mogami W2893 that I was going to use for a previous project that was in some 1/8" Multi-Filament.  With my hatred for the stock cable, I decided to re-wire it. This is the end result.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> And probably still my favourite of yours Luke! If I were doing it, I might go for gunmetal and black cotton sleeving, to go with a black ipod classic.


 
  Thanks Julian. That would go great with a classic. Your power cable arrived yet?

  
   


  Quote: 





daigo said:


> That looks like something out of a fashion boutique.  Nice job.


 

 Thank you.
  
   


  Quote: 





hdufour said:


> That is totally slick dude!  Almost steampunk too....where on earth or how on earth did you make the dock look like that!?


 

 I made it to go with my steampunk rig. There are photos of that in the portable rig thread at the moment. This is how I made it :
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-an-iPod-Line-Out-Dock/


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> The PX200-II just got a nice Boost in SQ!  I luckily found a nice 3.5' piece of Mogami W2893 that I was going to use for a previous project that was in some 1/8" Multi-Filament.  With my hatred for the stock cable, I decided to re-wire it. This is the end result.


 

 Nice job man! That looks really slick against the all white cans.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> The PX200-II just got a nice Boost in SQ!  I luckily found a nice 3.5' piece of Mogami W2893 that I was going to use for a previous project that was in some 1/8" Multi-Filament.  With my hatred for the stock cable, I decided to re-wire it. This is the end result.


 
  If I may... It's way too crazy   Sweet man! That's sleek


----------



## Matt head 777

I'm a newbie to diy cables for headphones, I would like to build/buy a cable for my lcd-2, any suggestions? ie where to buy? Do people use shielded cable? What gauge is minimum 26awg single strand?
   
  thanks


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





matt head 777 said:


> I'm a newbie to diy cables for headphones, I would like to build/buy a cable for my lcd-2, any suggestions? ie where to buy? Do people use shielded cable? What gauge is minimum 26awg single strand?
> 
> thanks


 

 I'm not a big believer in headphone cables changing the sound, but for an LCD-2 I wouldn't go cheap. Maybe get wire from DHC, which is 24awg. I would not recommend less than 26awg, especially considering the voltage that wire will running through it (it's an ortho, so plenty). For the connector maybe a Viablue, as well as the Y-split. This is just a sugegstion, and maybe a considerably pricy one.
DHC Nucleotide wire


----------



## Nixon

First go at a cable

   
  3.5mm socket to phono adaptor made from parts lying around the place.


----------



## cogsand gears

Short IC for a fellow headfier > Toxic Cables 26awg silver and good old Neutrik R/A Jacks:
   

   
  WIP Toxic Silver IEM Cable. Shiny! :
   

   
  Just to let all you DIYers know Frank emailed me to let me know in addition to this 26 awg OCC Cryo Silver, Toxic Cables will be offering 26 awg stranded Double Cryo Copper and Silver plated Copper as of the end of April.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Yes, he asked me too, if he should add 26AWG to his lineup... which of course I jumped at... thinner cables for IEMs, WOOT!  Hoping my 4.A come in soon, because I totally want to build a cable out of all the different types of wires he offers, then test to see which I like best.  There goes my wallet!
  
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Just to let all you DIYers know Frank emailed me to let me know in addition to this 26 awg OCC Cryo Silver, Toxic Cables will be offering 26 awg stranded Double Cryo Copper and Silver plated Copper as of the end of April.


----------



## kyoshiro

I ordered some 40ft from Frank and great guy with great customer service, gave me some freebies cuz I couldnt find them anywhere. But yeh 26AWG coming and also Rectangular OCC solid core copper wires next month from Frank!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





kyoshiro said:


> I ordered some 40ft from Frank and great guy with great customer service, gave me some freebies cuz I couldnt find them anywhere. But yeh 26AWG coming and also Rectangular OCC solid core copper wires next month from Frank!


 

 Oh yeah, forgot about the rectangular stuff....
   
  Your not wrong about the customer service. Fantastic!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Yes, he asked me too, if he should add 26AWG to his lineup... which of course I jumped at... thinner cables for IEMs, WOOT!  Hoping my 4.A come in soon, because I totally want to build a cable out of all the different types of wires he offers, then test to see which I like best.  There goes my wallet!


 

 It may be the case that im a little perverse, but using 24awg for IEM cables has never bothered me. What options did you go for on the 4.A? Or is it a surprise....


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I went with blue shells and blue carbon.  I had upgraded to the 6.A, but when the funds came back (I put the wrong paypal account in), I ended up going back down to the 4.A and picked up a Walkman Z to replace my iPod Touch (returned to store).  Now, looking for a nice soldering iron/station to replace the Ratshack unit I have that doesn't work well.  If the 4.A are as nice as everyone says they are, I'll order up a set of 8.A for my Holiday gift.
  
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> It may be the case that im a little perverse, but using 24awg for IEM cables has never bothered me. What options did you go for on the 4.A? Or is it a surprise....


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> I went with blue shells and blue carbon.  I had upgraded to the 6.A, but when the funds came back (I put the wrong paypal account in), I ended up going back down to the 4.A and picked up a Walkman Z to replace my iPod Touch (returned to store).  Now, looking for a nice soldering iron/station to replace the Ratshack unit I have that doesn't work well.  If the 4.A are as nice as everyone says they are, I'll order up a set of 8.A for my Holiday gift.


 
  Sound nice!
   
  My soldering iron is only a 30w £6 job from ebay. It does the trick, though I seem to be getting through cone tips at an alarming rate! I somehow wear them away to nubs....


----------



## Donnyhifi

Here is my first attempt at a LOD and SMT soldering, this LOD dock connector I picked up at Oyaide is quite nice, the circuit board makes it quite easy to use and strong as well. Wire used is 24AWG pure silver solid core with an Oyaide TRS tip.
   

   

   
  And the Finished Product:


----------



## LizardKing1

^Is that really your first LOD? Very good.


----------



## piotrus-g

Hey, where did you pick up that Dock? I really wanted to find small ipod breakout connector


----------



## Andron

i also would like to know as well...^^


----------



## Phos

OK, I'll bite, what's the benefit to square wire?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





phos said:


> OK, I'll bite, what's the benefit to square wire?


 


  Fits into square insulation.


----------



## ivanrocks321

Anyone know were or if its possible to get 1 pair of the oyaide focus XLRs. Everywhere I check they sell in a pack of 2 pairs. Also anyone know of a site that I can get some of those oyaide 1/4 TRS I can only find the smaller ones.


----------



## Andron

Oyade 1/4"
  
  Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Anyone ever order parts from this site?  Just want to check if they are reputable.


----------



## slern

Debating what to shield/sleeve my 2 strand braid with.
  What size paracord/techflex? or heatshrink?


----------



## liamstrain

can you elaborate on what you mean by 2 strand braid? That would just be a twisted pair, no? Not a braid.


----------



## slern

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> can you elaborate on what you mean by 2 strand braid? That would just be a twisted pair, no? Not a braid.


 


  Totally a twisted pair. LN and LP, and RN and RP.


----------



## liamstrain

Ah - gotcha. I usually do one of three things. Either leave them bare, shrink tube them (1/8th is usually enough), or use a boot/shoe lace as a cloth over-wrap.


----------



## Matt head 777

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> I'm not a big believer in headphone cables changing the sound, but for an LCD-2 I wouldn't go cheap. Maybe get wire from DHC, which is 24awg. I would not recommend less than 26awg, especially considering the voltage that wire will running through it (it's an ortho, so plenty). For the connector maybe a Viablue, as well as the Y-split. This is just a sugegstion, and maybe a considerably pricy one.
> DHC Nucleotide wire


 
   
  Hi, thanks for help. Postage is a killer. I can probably buy a cable made up from eBay for around same price..


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Fits into square insulation.


 
  I loled at that so much


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





matt head 777 said:


> Hi, thanks for help. Postage is a killer. I can probably buy a cable made up from eBay for around same price..


 

 Your not wrong about the postage! Check out Toxic Cables ebay shop:
   
  - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audeze-LCD-2-3-8ft-OCC-Cryo-Silver-Copper-cable-Toxic-Cables-/120876500160?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item1c24cd04c0Fr
   
  Frank also sells wire and connectors etc on there for DIY. Not shure how much the shipping is to where your located. You can always shoot him an email.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





matt head 777 said:


> Hi, thanks for help. Postage is a killer. I can probably buy a cable made up from eBay for around same price..


 

 There is also this fella:
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251012364076?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1287

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251012382561?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1287

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251027275974?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1287
  
   
  I havent used his wire but others around these parts have, and I have heard no complaints.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Yes, but the "Toxic Wires" cable is soooo buttery soft and flexible!


----------



## Matt head 777

Thanks very helpful, maybe could build cable after all 
  
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> There is also this fella:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251012364076?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> ...


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Yes, but the "Toxic Wires" cable is soooo buttery soft and flexible!


 

 True enough. The 26awg silver one is incredibly flexible! Just beautiful both to look at and to work with.
   
  I must finish that up soon...


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Hmmmm, 1st... a new Soldering Iron... then, some 26AWG to build a LOD for my Walkman!
  
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> True enough. The 26awg silver one is incredibly flexible! Just beautiful both to look at and to work with.
> 
> I must finish that up soon...


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Hmmmm, 1st... a new Soldering Iron... then, some 26AWG to build a LOD for my Walkman!


 

 I was asked to make a walkman LOD back in the dark old MOT days... No idea where you get the docks or the pinout for it though.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I didn't know the Walkman Tape Players had access to a line out port.
  
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I was asked to make a walkman LOD back in the dark old MOT days... No idea where you get the docks or the pinout for it though.


----------



## Peixe

Nothing much to brag about. Using a stiff microphone cable with some Neutrik/Rean plugs. Going to make my own cable from scratch, I've ordered 40 feet of copper wires (20 feet (6 meters) of http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pure-Stranded-UP-OCC-Cyro-Treated-7N-Copper-Wire-per-ft-/120887397446 and 20 feet (6 meters) of http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Ft-stranded-26-AWG-Oxygen-free-copper-Polyethylene-clear-/251012382561).
   
  I need some advice though, what should I use to sleeve the wires? And I'm not completely happy with the 3.5 mm chassis I put in my headphones, are there any "good" ones available that aren't too expensive?


----------



## SpudHarris

Hey Peixe, that cable is a very, very neat job. Don't be so modest. Even the heatshrink/strain relief on both jacks look identical, I think you are a guy who pays attention to detail. If your new cable is going to be similar dimension I think paracord whould be suitable to sleeve it in.
   
  Good work anyhoo!


----------



## Peixe

Thank you, Spud  
   
  One of the heatshrinks is somewhat longer, I thought it would shrink more in that direction as well (still a rookie when it comes to sleeving/cable-modding). 
   
  Btw, the cable I'm using now I didn't make, I just put on new jacks (in case you thought otherwise, hehe)


----------



## LizardKing1

Peixe the thing is you adding the jacks etc is actually hard on this kind of work, and yours just looks the opposite of ghetto, it looks like something you could buy at a store. Post pics of your next cables. By the way how much did that order cost you?


----------



## Peixe

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> Peixe the thing is you adding the jacks etc is actually hard on this kind of work, and yours just looks the opposite of ghetto, it looks like something you could buy at a store. Post pics of your next cables. By the way how much did that order cost you?


 

 Too much!  72 USD.
   
  But I've also ordered 50 feet of paracord (25 white, 25 black), some more Neutrik Rean plugs (like the ones in the pic), some Pailiccs plugs (11 of them, 8 black (two different models) and 3 white).

 Too scared to add it all up, luckily I get paid in a couple days. 
   
  I did a rookie-mistake when I installed the Rean plugs, I held the ground-part of the plug with a plier when trying to get the metal cap on (wouldn't fit at first, used too much solder). 
   
  Also not completely happy with how the 3.5 mm chassis sits inside the headphone, when the cable is plugged in it's obvious it's not "in line" with the plastic cover of the headphones, if that makes sense?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





peixe said:


> I need some advice though, what should I use to sleeve the wires? And I'm not completely happy with the 3.5 mm chassis I put in my headphones, are there any "good" ones available that aren't too expensive?


 

 I think you did a great job!  What do you mean by a 3.5mm chassis?  Did you use the entire female connector, or did you use a 3.5mm female panel connector?


----------



## Peixe

I'm talking about a female panel connector. I think it cost me ~$2 + shipping (which was ~$10 haha)_ _for a 4-pack.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Is it an enclosed one (like the one pictured) or an open one?  What don't you like about it? Is it loose?  If it's slightly loose, you could always reinforce that with a little Epoxy on the inside of the cup.  If you wanted to dress it up... I'd probably just replace the male plugs and leave the one in the headphone alone (as it's pretty much covered once you plug your cable in.  I actually did something similar to this, but I ended up changing an AD700 into a gaming headphone with removable Microphone and headphone cord.


----------



## Peixe

"Something" inside is loose (don't feel like opening them up right now, as I'm listening to music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), so not sure if it's the chassis itself or the metal pins inside the chassis that are supposed to press down on the plug.
   
  Regarding closed or open it looks similar to the one on your pic, only it's quite a bit shorter, and the back of it is open.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Gotcha.  Well, good like on whatever approach you decide to go with, and the first link from Toxic Cables is an excellent cable. I've re-cabled my TripleFi 10 with them, and made a LOD.  They sound great!


----------



## hdufour

Finally got around to recabling my HD-650s.  Canare Starquad L-4E5C cable, Neutrik plug, and Canare HPSC plugs from TRAudio....loving how it came out (not bad for a first shot on a Y split either.


----------



## Andron

Did a re-cable of my ER-4P's. first time re-cabling IEM, fifth time overall. and some my other works  (been learning so much from you guys its awesome!)​ ​ ​ I have since replaced the "TechFlex"(flexopet) with Nylon Multi on the 770's. yields much classier look and much less microphonics
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


 ​ PortaPro's for my gf.​ ​ ​ Mini-Mini IC's for friends​


----------



## Peixe

Quote: 





hdufour said:


> Finally got around to recabling my HD-650s.  Canare Starquad L-4E5C cable, Neutrik plug, and Canare HPSC plugs from TRAudio....loving how it came out (not bad for a first shot on a Y split either.


 

 I'm loving the color on that sleeve. What did you use and where did you buy it?


----------



## SpudHarris

It's just Canare Starquad L-4E5C it comes in different colours. Some peeps put techflex over which gives it a different look...


----------



## Peixe

Can't believe I missed "Finally got around to recabling my HD-650s.  *Canare Starquad L-4E5C cable*", my bad. 
   
I can only find Canare L-4E6S on eBay, and those seems to have white writing on the cable itself (while yours doesn't?).  How flexible is the cable?​


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Try the Markertek site.
  Quote: 





peixe said:


> Can't believe I missed "Finally got around to recabling my HD-650s.  *Canare Starquad L-4E5C cable*", my bad.
> 
> I can only find Canare L-4E6S on eBay, and those seems to have white writing on the cable itself (while yours doesn't?).  How flexible is the cable?​


----------



## cogsand gears

I love those Etys, they look nuts. Who says your cable shouldnt be thicker than the IEM's!?
   
  Great job by the way. You got those ear loops looking really good.

  
  Quote: 





andron said:


> Did a re-cable of my ER-4P's. first time re-cabling IEM, fifth time overall. and some my other works  (been learning so much from you guys its awesome!)​ ​ ​ I have since replaced the "TechFlex"(flexopet) with Nylon Multi on the 770's. yields much classier look and much less microphonics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blackmoly

dual entry conversion o realistic pro 50 sextette
   

   
  diy silver cable for he600
   

   
  diy tf10 custom iem cable, pin sockets are also diy
   

   
  my personal IC / LOD collection
   
  mundorf/ xlo pro/ klotz/ denko/ kimber cables used


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





blackmoly said:


> dual entry conversion o realistic pro 50 sextette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Beautiful job on those cables!
   
  Where did you get the silver from? Liking the teckflex over the top. And what type of cable did you use for the TF10 one- is it coaxial?


----------



## slern

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Ah - gotcha. I usually do one of three things. Either leave them bare, shrink tube them (1/8th is usually enough), or use a boot/shoe lace as a cloth over-wrap.


 


  What size paracord? just 550?


----------



## slern

Maybe 450 hmm...


----------



## cogsand gears

Im not 100% on the amber Y splitter. Any constructive opinoins?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I like it!  My cables don't wear jewelry!  Where can I pimp my cables?  What is this cable for?  If it's for a TF10... I can evaluate it for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Im not 100% on the amber Y splitter. Any constructive opinoins?


----------



## daigo

Good job on the twisted pairs leading from the y-split.  I can never get an equally spaced twist like that.  I think the amber stands out a little, which may or may be your desired goal.


----------



## Peixe

How do you keep the two pairs leading up to each driver from the y-split to not untwist themselves over time?


----------



## hdufour

Quote: 





peixe said:


> Can't believe I missed "Finally got around to recabling my HD-650s.  *Canare Starquad L-4E5C cable*", my bad.
> 
> I can only find Canare L-4E6S on eBay, and those seems to have white writing on the cable itself (while yours doesn't?).  How flexible is the cable?​


 


  Markertek was the site I got that all from - and the blue is the stock blue color cable they sell.  I'm very happy with the flexibility, it pretty much lays flat but bends easily while wearing it.  Only complaint is that I didn't wrap from the Y up, so there is a ton of microphonics when touching the cable or turning your head....considering fixing that someday, but not now


----------



## Peixe

Quote: 





hdufour said:


> Markertek was the site I got that all from - and the blue is the stock blue color cable they sell.  I'm very happy with the flexibility, it pretty much lays flat but bends easily while wearing it.  *Only complaint is that I didn't wrap from the Y up*, so there is a ton of microphonics when touching the cable or turning your head....considering fixing that someday, but not now


 
  Markertek won't ship internationally if the order is under $100...
   
  I have an american address through a package-forwarding company, but they are renegotiating the shipping costs so the calculator is down, so I could do that (unless it ends up being way too expensive). 
   
  By "wrap up" you mean add some sort of sleeve around the wires? That won't be an issue for me anyway, as I'm not going for a Y-split.


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I love those Etys, they look nuts. Who says your cable shouldnt be thicker than the IEM's!?
> 
> Great job by the way. You got those ear loops looking really good.


 


  Thanks Cogs, been admiring your work as well. love your retro take on the lod's. thats my jam.


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





peixe said:


> Markertek won't ship internationally if the order is under $100...
> 
> I have an american address through a package-forwarding company, but they are renegotiating the shipping costs so the calculator is down, so I could do that (unless it ends up being way too expensive).
> 
> By "wrap up" you mean add some sort of sleeve around the wires? That won't be an issue for me anyway, as I'm not going for a Y-split.


 

 i could possibly ship you some canare, just pay postage and cost i have black standard starquad and blue mini starquad


----------



## micmacmo

hdufour, I like that you left the sheathing and insulation intact on the lower section. I'm considering doing likewise. Did you solder the end of the woven-metal sheathing to the ground post in the TSR connector? And what would you use to to wrap the double-stranded section above the Y? 
  
  If anybody besides hdufour cares to weigh-in, please do. 
   
  Quote: 





hdufour said:


> Markertek was the site I got that all from - and the blue is the stock blue color cable they sell.  I'm very happy with the flexibility, it pretty much lays flat but bends easily while wearing it.  Only complaint is that I didn't wrap from the Y up, so there is a ton of microphonics when touching the cable or turning your head....considering fixing that someday, but not now


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





andron said:


> Did a re-cable of my ER-4P's. first time re-cabling IEM, fifth time overall. and some my other works  (been learning so much from you guys its awesome!)​ ​ ​ I have since replaced the "TechFlex"(flexopet) with Nylon Multi on the 770's. yields much classier look and much less microphonics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Sweet!


----------



## Donnyhifi

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> ^Is that really your first LOD? Very good.


 
   
  Thanks! I've repaired IEM's for friends and recabled one IEM as well, the experience from this was quite helpful.
  
   
  Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Hey, where did you pick up that Dock? I really wanted to find small ipod breakout connector


 

 I picked it up from here:
http://oyaide.com/catalog/products/p-4812.html
   
  If you're not in a rush to pickup a connector I can pick one up for you next time I'm at Akihabara.


----------



## cogsand gears

Thanks. This is just an amber bead from fleabay that I drilled out to a larger sized hole. I will be using it with my long suffering TF10, but its getting westone pins in case I go custom...

  
  Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> I like it!  My cables don't wear jewelry!  Where can I pimp my cables?  What is this cable for?  If it's for a TF10... I can evaluate it for you!


 


   Thank you. I think it depends on the wire your using really. I had more of an issue when I tried doing the same with Mogami. The amber does stand out, but silver and amber are a bit of a classic combination.


  Quote: 





daigo said:


> Good job on the twisted pairs leading from the y-split.  I can never get an equally spaced twist like that.  I think the amber stands out a little, which may or may be your desired goal.


 


   

 Ill let you know in time! My DHC cable I made has been ok so far, but I suppose time will tell on that one.
  
  Quote: 





peixe said:


> How do you keep the two pairs leading up to each driver from the y-split to not untwist themselves over time?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Im not 100% on the amber Y splitter. Any constructive opinoins?


 


  I feel like the amber would be a better pairing in a themed cable... eg. with clear/copper wire (rather than spc), and brass/black/gold connectors. As it is, its a bit like wearing a silver belt buckle, but gold cufflinks and tie-bar. Just seems a bit off. Amber in a silver fitting does work tho, so maybe it's just me.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





donnyhifi said:


> I picked it up from here:
> http://oyaide.com/catalog/products/p-4812.html
> 
> If you're not in a rush to pickup a connector I can pick one up for you next time I'm at Akihabara.


 
  Thanks! It's like a candy shop for DIYers nice! I'd like at least 10 (5 of different type) I guess I write to them directly


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> I feel like the amber would be a better pairing in a themed cable... eg. with clear/copper wire (rather than spc), and brass/black/gold connectors. As it is, its a bit like wearing a silver belt buckle, but gold cufflinks and tie-bar. Just seems a bit off. Amber in a silver fitting does work tho, so maybe it's just me.


 

 That's kind of what I thought. The bead itself is not a bad idea, but it's a warm color with the cold look if the silver wire. Maybe a pearl-ish bead would work better. I would add it's a great job, but if I say that with everything cogs posts, I'll be a Headphoneus Supremus in no time.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> I feel like the amber would be a better pairing in a themed cable... eg. with clear/copper wire (rather than spc), and brass/black/gold connectors. As it is, its a bit like wearing a silver belt buckle, but gold cufflinks and tie-bar. Just seems a bit off. Amber in a silver fitting does work tho, so maybe it's just me.


 

 I suppose so. My thought was that there is going to be no colour on this cable, the connector bodies will be white, so a little bit of flair, or bling if you like, might liven it up a bit. Im going to stare at it for a while I think. The black bead in the other pics I posted is made of midnight goldstone, which has a nice sparkle to it - and silver fittings. Only problem is that the hole in it is too large, but it could be modified.  
   
  Oh and its 7n silver not SPC....
   


  Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> That's kind of what I thought. The bead itself is not a bad idea, but it's a warm color with the cold look if the silver wire. Maybe a pearl-ish bead would work better. I would add it's a great job, but if I say that with everything cogs posts, I'll be a Headphoneus Supremus in no time.


 


 Thanks dude. Its coming together.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Oh and its 7n silver not SPC....


 


  Ok. Same color. *shrug*
   
  What about using hematite or something gunmetal-ish. Tho with white connectors, rather than silver, the midnight goldstone could be nice.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I opened a Discussion about "soldering irons" that we use... but it's not getting much info.  Anyway, Cogs... what soldering gun are you using?  Trying to replace my barely (read.. non-functioning) Radio Shack one for a better one.  I've looked at this one here, also by Radio Shack.  Any other suggestions that you guys use that works well?


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> I opened a Discussion about "soldering irons" that we use... but it's not getting much info.  Anyway, Cogs... what soldering gun are you using?  Trying to replace my barely (read.. non-functioning) _*Radio Shack*_ one for a better one.  I've looked at this one here, also by _*Radio Shack*_.  Any other suggestions that you guys use that works well?


 

 There's your problem.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But what do I know, I've only ever used a Hakko 936.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> I opened a Discussion about "soldering irons" that we use... but it's not getting much info.  Anyway, Cogs... what soldering gun are you using?  Trying to replace my barely (read.. non-functioning) Radio Shack one for a better one.  I've looked at this one here, also by Radio Shack.  Any other suggestions that you guys use that works well?


 


 I use a 30w Silverline soldering iron that I got from ebay for around £5.50 / £6.00. Nothing special, but it gets the job done fine so far. I did borrow one of those trigger type ones that heats up when you push the button, but couldnt get on with it.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> I opened a Discussion about "soldering irons" that we use... but it's not getting much info.  Anyway, Cogs... what soldering gun are you using?  Trying to replace my barely (read.. non-functioning) Radio Shack one for a better one.  I've looked at this one here, also by Radio Shack.  Any other suggestions that you guys use that works well?


 


  On a budget I like (and use) a Stahl SSVT (usually under $20) - cheap, adjustable and with replaceable tips. 
   
  If I could spend $100ish, I'd get a Hakko FX-888 or Weller WES-51ND.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

...but which one of those?  The Hakko one looks like a toy... lol.
  
  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> On a budget I like (and use) a Stahl SSVT (usually under $20) - cheap, adjustable and with replaceable tips.
> 
> If I could spend $100ish, I'd get a Hakko FX-888 or Weller WES-51ND.


----------



## liamstrain

The Hakko is no toy. Honestly, they are both fine. I'd get whichever of the two you can find cheaper where you are. 
   
  The SSVT I use is fine as well. Build quality and consistency is not as good as either of the others (nor would I expect it to be for the price), but it works.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I purchased the Hakko for $81.88, will be here Friday.


----------



## ardgedee

That Radio Shack workstation might be okay, but Hakko's a known quantity here, and the 936 and 888 get recommended frequently. As far as I know, they're approximately the same model, except 936 is old and only available used (sometimes at pretty good prices), and the 888 is still in production.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Excellent... I'll be happy to toss this Radio Shack iron in the bin.  It just ticks me off that they don't even carry tips for it in-store.  Sheesh!


----------



## hdufour

Quote: 





micmacmo said:


> hdufour, I like that you left the sheathing and insulation intact on the lower section. I'm considering doing likewise. Did you solder the end of the woven-metal sheathing to the ground post in the TSR connector? And what would you use to to wrap the double-stranded section above the Y?
> 
> If anybody besides hdufour cares to weigh-in, please do.


 

 Sorry it takes me so long to reply - work gets in the way of head-fi.  
   
  Yes, I left the lower section complete as I liked the color.  I did solder the shield wire to the ground post on the TRS connector - figured you can't be too careful when dealing with EMI.  As for the double strand area, I have clear heat shrink tubing on both sides, and another chunk of clear over the main body - kinda how most folks do it, but with clear.  It gives a neat effect I think.  If I had to do it again, the only thing I'd change would be to clear shrink the whole strand section and not just the bottom 3" or so.


----------



## John In Cali

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Excellent... I'll be happy to toss this Radio Shack iron in the bin.  It just ticks me off that they don't even carry tips for it in-store.  Sheesh!


 


  Hmm, you should have tried multiple stores, every store around here carries tips for their irons.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I tried 2 and gave up.  I currently have this iron...

  ...but I'm getting this one...

  ... so, in the end, I'm ok with it I guess.  Though, I'd rather spend money elsewhere... at least this one will keep me going for a few years.
  Quote: 





john in cali said:


> Hmm, you should have tried multiple stores, every store around here carries tips for their irons.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Benn lurking whilst I've been banned - and must say some excellent pictures of some DIY's here lads!


----------



## cogsand gears

Can anyone tell me the length of Westone pins please?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

This is my latest cable for Triple.fi 10 Pro. I have made couple of these but this one is my best so far.


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





plussound said:


> This is my latest cable for Triple.fi 10 Pro. I have made couple of these but this one is my best so far.


 

 Nice work.  What did you use for sleevings?  And what gauge wire did you use?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> Nice work.  What did you use for sleevings?  And what gauge wire did you use?


 

 Thanks. I used nylon sleeving and 26awg gold plated copper.


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Can anyone tell me the length of Westone pins please?


 


  i ordered some transparent aftermarket ones from china that have not arrived yet. once they are in ill measure with a caliper.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Can anyone tell me the length of Westone pins please?


 


  Hi Luke,
   
  It's 3.4mm on the stock cable.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





andron said:


> i ordered some transparent aftermarket ones from china that have not arrived yet. once they are in ill measure with a caliper.


 

 Mine have arrived from tygamehk09 on Ebay. I'll post full measurements tonight, along with measurements I made of my Heir 4.A, UE SF 3, and another head-fier's Westone ES 5 that I had the opportunity to measure last weekend.
   
  I hadn't thought of measuring the lengths of the pins (That's the parameter with the most tolerance anyway), but I'll try to do that as well for the ones I have.


----------



## The8thst

waytoocrazy said:


> ...but which one of those?  The Hakko one looks like a toy... lol.




I use a Weller WES-51ND and have never had an issue with it.
I also use these butane irons for portable irons.

Also, pick up a  a wire spnge for cleaning the tip. Wet sponges will do nothing other than ruin your soldering tips. The wire sponges are definitely worth the $10.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Where did you find 26AWG Gold Plated Copper wiring?  I'm interested!
  
  Quote: 





plussound said:


> Thanks. I used nylon sleeving and 26awg gold plated copper.


----------



## micmacmo

I can attest to the benefits of a wire tip cleaner. In my case, I just use a brass scouring pad from a local store  -- just a buck or two total. It's easier on the tip (doesn't cause fast temperature drops like a wet sponge) and seems to get the tip very clean. Just be careful that it doesn't flick hot solder as you drag the tip across it. 
   
  I've been using this iron happily for the last few months.
  
  Quote: 





the8thst said:


> I use a Weller WES-51ND and have never had an issue with it.
> I also use these butane irons for portable irons.
> Also, pick up a  a wire spnge for cleaning the tip. Wet sponges will do nothing other than ruin your soldering tips. The wire sponges are definitely worth the $10.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





micmacmo said:


> Just be careful that it doesn't flick hot solder as you drag the tip across it.


 


  They are great. You plunge the tip in and out, rather than wiping. This helps prevent spatter.


----------



## Lurkumaural

This is cool.  I've never heard about why the wire sponge is better.  Now that I think about it, I do have issues with some heat loss after wiping my iron.  And you say it damages the tips too?  Time to change.


----------



## micmacmo

Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> This is cool.  I've never heard about why the wire sponge is better.  Now that I think about it, I do have issues with some heat loss after wiping my iron.  And you say it damages the tips too?  Time to change.


 

 Or so I've read. But it makes sense. According to the LED on my station, the temperature can drop 10 C in a few seconds with a damp sponge. 

  
  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> They are great. You plunge the tip in and out, rather than wiping. This helps prevent spatter.


 

 I should have added that hit. But when stabbing the brass doesn't get the last few bits of crud off the tip, I'll wipe the tip across the top of the brass.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





the8thst said:


> Also, pick up a  a wire spnge for cleaning the tip. Wet sponges will do nothing other than ruin your soldering tips. The wire sponges are definitely worth the $10.


 
   
  I've heard that, but I've always used a sponge and have never had any problems. The tip on my WES-51 has many thousands of solder joints under its belt and I can't even remember when I first bought it. Had to have been over five years ago.
   
  Maybe it's more a tip thing than a sponge thing.
   
  se


----------



## ardgedee

I suspect there are right and wrong ways to use a cellulose sponge for cleaning. By contrast, using a copper scrubber is obvious and easy. The little vessel it comes in is convenient too because it traps the spray of solder caused by stabbing the scrubber with the iron. I empty it out now and again and it helps keep my workplace neat.
   
  Which is neither here nor there. A friend has told me to not bother with any kind of sponge, and flick the excess off against the wall instead. I don't think my landlord would approve of that.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> ... A friend has told me to not bother with any kind of sponge, and flick the excess off against the wall instead. I don't think my landlord would approve of that.


----------



## kingoftown1

Anyone been using Gotham lately?  Need another headphone cable and rca interconnects and haven't been totally thrilled with either Canare or Mogami so I picked up some GAC-1 UltraPro and GAC-4/1.


----------



## Donnyhifi

waytoocrazy said:


> I purchased the Hakko for $81.88, will be here Friday.




Great choice! I'm using the same Hakko FX888 and it rocks! I have used it for a Diymod iPod and the lod cable so far.


----------



## ardgedee

Here are my measurements of two sets of Westone IEM-style plugs sold by tygamehk09 on Ebay, plus my previous measurements of other Westone/UE-style IEM plugs:
   

   *tygamehk09 set 1* *tygamehk09 set 2* *Heir Audio 4.A cable* *UE Super.Fi 3* *Westone ES 5* *L front pin dia* 0.69mm 0.68mm 0.76mm 0.74mm 0.77mm *L rear pin dia* 0.69mm 0.69mm 0.77mm 0.74mm 0.77mm *R front pin dia* 0.69mm 0.69mm 0.77mm 0.74mm 0.77mm *R rear pin dia* 0.68mm 0.69mm 0.76mm 0.74mm 0.77mm *L front pin length* 3.02mm 3.04mm 3.32mm n/a n/a *L rear pin length* 3.02mm 3.04mm 3.32mm n/a n/a *R front pin length* 3.02mm 3.05mm 3.33mm n/a n/a *R rear pin length* 3.02mm 3.05mm 3.33mm n/a n/a *L gap between pins* 1.23mm 1.25mm n/a 1.05mm 1.04mm *R gap between pins* 1.21mm 1.20mm 0.97mm 1.040mm 1.08mm
   
  So far I've only handled the tygamehk09 plugs to measure them; they have not been built into anything yet. On my units, there was plastic mould flashing that had to be cut away from around the pins before they could be measured or tested. When soldering, note there's no notch or socket on the working surface, which might make a secure joint a little more challenging. (For soldering newbies like me, anyway).
   
  For completeness sake: I should also note that the sockets on my left Heir 4.A are splayed, as are the pins, so I can't make a reliable measurement of the gap between pins. I'm unable to measure the pin length on the UE SF 3 because the plastic boot on the plug interferes with the calipers, and I forgot to take this measurement in the brief time I had with the ES 5.
   
  I briefly experimented with plugging the tygamehk09 plugs into both the Heir 4.A and UE SF 3. The plugs slide into and out of the Heir 4.A easily and seem stable once inserted. There's a little more resistance when plugging into and removing the SF 3. In both cases, the plugs do not require greater force than their original-equipment cables require. Keep this in mind when comparing figures in the table above.
   
  (*Edit:* I've added the above table to the *DIY Cable Info & Resources* wiki page.)


----------



## ardgedee

Is there a standard polarity arrangement for Westone/UE-style connectors? For example, is the + socket always in front of the - socket, or do manufacturers generally not care, as long as the left and right channels are arranged uniformly?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Is there a standard polarity arrangement for Westone/UE-style connectors? For example, is the + socket always in front of the - socket, or do manufacturers generally not care, as long as the left and right channels are arranged uniformly?


 


 As far as im aware this is the standard arrangement, But im not 100% on that...
   

   
  Top line for JH / Westone etc. Bottom line is TF10 / SF5 etc


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Hi Luke,
> 
> It's 3.4mm on the stock cable.


 


 Thanks Frank. Still have not had the opportunity to solder the pins on. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> As far as im aware this is the standard arrangement, But im not 100% on that...


 
   
  Iiiiiinterestiiiing...
   
  Incidentally, where did you get those plugs? I've only seen clear plugs (described above) for sale in my online wanderings.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Agreed... those are much nicer looking that the ones I paid $10 for to get shipped, and I nearly ruined trying to solder them together... I like these!
  
  Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Iiiiiinterestiiiing...
> 
> Incidentally, where did you get those plugs? I've only seen clear plugs (described above) for sale in my online wanderings.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Iiiiiinterestiiiing...
> 
> Incidentally, where did you get those plugs? I've only seen clear plugs (described above) for sale in my online wanderings.


 


   


  Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Agreed... those are much nicer looking that the ones I paid $10 for to get shipped, and I nearly ruined trying to solder them together... I like these!


 

 Yes these are much nicer..... Sadly I think the place that these come from stopped producing them. There was a thread about them a while ago. From a place called something(?) Global - based in HK. People were buying them for like $4 + shipping, but then the seller stopped replying to emails.  These are not mine, this is a picture from another audio forum I pulled off of google. However, I have been speaking to a bloke who is getting prices for better quality pin connectors to be manufactured in the USA, and wants to know if there is enough interest. So as soon as I have more info and possibly photos and prices of the connectors I will be starting a new thread to asses the amount of interest in them.


----------



## cogsand gears

This is the thread:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/484445/what-gauge-wire-for-custom-iem-cable-and-also-molded-ue-connectors-in-hk


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Thanks to Cogs... I had to de-solder my 3.5mm end, remove the shrink-tubing, drill out a Wooden bead and dress up my cable... Sheesh... I should've done this before I put it all together..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

   
  Was going to add in my 6-pin Mini-XLR connectors and make the cable balanced, with swappable SE ends (1/4" Furutech and the 1/8" ViaBlue).  ...but decided I didn't want to add any extra weight.  If I had the DT1350, then I'd have done it in a heartbeat...


----------



## cogsand gears

I dont feel that I should take all the blame man! But, that does look nice. Good work , you chose a really nice bead - sets that copper off really well.

  
  Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Thanks to Cogs... I had to de-solder my 3.5mm end, remove the shrink-tubing, drill out a Wooden bead and dress up my cable... Sheesh... I should've done this before I put it all together..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scoopbb

where yall getting the splitters? i found the viablue ones and the plastic one from qables. the wood ones look sick.


----------



## liamstrain

Many people are just using wooden beads, and drilling the holes larger to accommodate the cable. I still like using a spare barrel from the neutrik/rean 3.5mm trs. and shrink tubing over it.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Many people are just using wooden beads, and drilling the holes larger to accommodate the cable. I still like using a spare barrel from the neutrik/rean 3.5mm trs. and shrink tubing over it.


 

 That is a method that has served me well on a couple of occasions. Have you tried it with the new plastic barrels? I wonder how they will react to the heat.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Neutrik/Rean has gone to plastic barrels?  Ppfffffttt!  I don't think I like that.  I used to use them because they had a nice metal body.  I also used to do the shrink tubing over their bodies... but I think the wood beads or something more decorative gives it a classier look.
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> That is a method that has served me well on a couple of occasions. Have you tried it with the new plastic barrels? I wonder how they will react to the heat.


----------



## ardgedee

I just got a bunch of Rean NYS231BG a few weeks ago, and was wondering why they felt lighter. My older NYS231BG is wrapped in heatshrink tubing, so I can't make an easy side-by-side comparison.
   
  Oh well. The new barrels are thick and sturdy. Aside from not being as heavy as the old ones, they don't seem cheap at all. I don't think I'll mind.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Does Markertek sell wire that is a ton of strands and is super soft in the 24awg or 26-30awg range?  Would like to try out other wires, but not liking the overseas shipping that I'm doing lately (taking too much time).


----------



## liamstrain

Mogami 2893?


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Neutrik/Rean has gone to plastic barrels?  Ppfffffttt!  I don't think I like that.


 
  Me too. I talked about it like 50 pages ago. Though I had only one batch plastic Rean's. Somehow my local distributor still manages to sell metal one


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Sorry... that's too far back for my attention span.  Markertek is still showing the metal bodied ones.
  
  Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Me too. I talked about it like 50 pages ago. Though I had only one batch plastic Rean's. Somehow my local distributor still manages to sell metal one


----------



## Andron

got my order from Markertek friday, and they sent me the OG metal barrels.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Ok, got my stuff from them (order 2xT6s ViaBlue 3.5mm Plugs).  Shipping was fairly quick.  They messed up with one plug, and I didn't get the front set screw.  They quickly shipped out the screw and now I'm all set.  Nothing looks used in anyway.  I'd recommend them for a less expensive place to get your quality plugs. At $11.50 for the ViaBlue, its better than the $18 from where I purchased my others (without shipping).
  
  Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Anyone ever order parts from this site?  Just want to check if they are reputable.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Neutrik/Rean has gone to plastic barrels?  Ppfffffttt!  I don't think I like that.  I used to use them because they had a nice metal body.  I also used to do the shrink tubing over their bodies... but I think the wood beads or something more decorative gives it a classier look.


 
   
  I know the Rean mini is cheap, but not so cheap to deserve heatshrink over its neat casing, I think.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





mad max said:


> I know the Rean mini is cheap, but not so cheap to deserve heatshrink over its neat casing, I think.


 

 I think it depends on your aesthetic requirements / tastes. I like the shrink tube look and have used black tube over a r/a Oyaide body a couple of times. Not to everyones tastes, but it suits me.


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I think it depends on your aesthetic requirements / tastes. I like the shrink tube look and have used black tube over a r/a Oyaide body a couple of times. Not to everyones tastes, but it suits me.


 


  Wish oyade weren't so damn expensive... i'd buy them instead of rean in a heart beat.


----------



## Mad Max

Good thing that there's the Switchcrafts.  I can get them here in the US for bit more than NP3XB plugs.  Well worth it to me.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





andron said:


> Wish oyade weren't so damn expensive... i'd buy them instead of rean in a heart beat.


 


 Me too. I dont use them that often because of the price. If your after that style you can get pretty close copies from lunashops.com: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1850
   
  The quality is not as good as Oyaide, but its not too bad either.


----------



## cogsand gears

Just spoted these there too: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1929   Very interesting....


----------



## Mad Max

This one looks like it will fit an Ultrasone.


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Me too. I dont use them that often because of the price. If your after that style you can get pretty close copies from lunashops.com: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1850
> 
> The quality is not as good as Oyaide, but its not too bad either.


 


i know. been thinking of trying them out, shipping is super slow though. i ordered a bunch of bananas for my receiver from lunashops and they work a treat. paillics are also a favorite, but i'd prefer to have a smaller dia near the trs. its hard finding plugs that fit my 4s Case and look good doing so.​


----------



## Peixe

Received the 20 feet of "stranded 26 AWG Oxygen free copper Polyethylene clear" I had ordered. Seems nice, but I guess I had hoped it would be more flexible. 

 Had some issues with PayPal for the transaction to the other seller I had ordered 20 feet from, so I can't compare them yet. I'm also waiting on the paracord to arrive.
   
  Link to eBay page: http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Ft-stranded-26-AWG-Oxygen-free-copper-Polyethylene-clear-/251037882647?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a73061917
   
   
  I need to run 3 wires from each 3.5 mm jack (removable cable). How should I braid them (is there another way?)? I really have no idea.


----------



## liamstrain

3 wire cables, there is pretty much only one way to braid, as far as I know.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





peixe said:


> Received the 20 feet of "stranded 26 AWG Oxygen free copper Polyethylene clear" I had ordered. Seems nice, but I guess I had hoped it would be more flexible.
> 
> Had some issues with PayPal for the transaction to the other seller I had ordered 20 feet from, so I can't compare them yet. I'm also waiting on the paracord to arrive.
> 
> ...


 

 Is that 3 wires per L and R side? What is the cable for?


----------



## Peixe

1 ground, 1 left, 1 right. It's to connect my iPod (soon through an amp) to my AKG k518's.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





andron said:


> i know. been thinking of trying them out, shipping is super slow though. i ordered a bunch of bananas for my receiver from lunashops and they work a treat. paillics are also a favorite, but i'd prefer to have a smaller dia near the trs. its hard finding plugs that fit my 4s Case and look good doing so.​


 

 I think you will find that the newer Oyaide will fit that case very well and look good.


----------



## Benjamin6264

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I think it depends on your aesthetic requirements / tastes. I like the shrink tube look and have used black tube over a r/a Oyaide body a couple of times. Not to everyones tastes, but it suits me.


 
   
  Here's an example of what it can look like in case anyone is wondering:
  
  Quote: 





benjamin6264 said:


> I also made a little TWag V2 Eclipse mini-to-mini to connect my HiFiMAN HM-801 to the EF-6's auxiliary input.


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I think you will find that the newer Oyaide will fit that case very well and look good.


 
  yes they do. i had to make an adapter out of one so i can plug in any plug to my headphone jack.


----------



## Peixe

25 or more for 1 jack? No way. Hopefully I will come across a more affordable solution. Perhaps using the cut-off AKG plugs that came attached to my K518DJ cord, and putting heat shrink over it, or something. 
   
  Tried braiding the wires I received today (small portion of it). Pretty happy with the end result, but again I wish it was more flexible.


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





peixe said:


> 25 or more for 1 jack? No way. Hopefully I will come across a more affordable solution. Perhaps using the cut-off AKG plugs that came attached to my K518DJ cord, and putting heat shrink over it, or something.
> 
> Tried braiding the wires I received today (small portion of it). Pretty happy with the end result, but again I wish it was more flexible.


 

  
  if you braid a little more loose, then your cable will have more flex. the loose braid also helps keep microphonics in check.
   

   
  Anyone know what solder Frank sent me? its thicker than my cardas quad... mini XLR for DT770 80ohm removable cable


----------



## Phos

Most high silver solders that I've seen are pretty think so that might be what that is.  I imagine such a thick solder will need a hot iron.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





andron said:


> if you braid a little more loose, then your cable will have more flex. the loose braid also helps keep microphonics in check.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what solder Frank sent me? its thicker than my cardas quad... mini XLR for DT770 80ohm removable cable


 

 The solder that comes with the OCC Copper and SPC is lead free 4% Silver solder from Maplin here in the UK.


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The solder that comes with the OCC Copper and SPC is lead free 4% Silver solder from Maplin here in the UK.


 


  Not a big fan of Lead free...


----------



## Toxic Cables

andron said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't use it myself either, once this roll is done i will include the Cardas Quad instead as i do with the Silver wire.


----------



## Andron

either way, it's def a nice touch to supply solder when buying cable. thanks Frank. ill let you know when i want that silver!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Well, I was searching for an alternative to that awesome OCC Toxic Cables... and I have yet to come across anything... so I'll be getting ready to make another purchase soon, but I'd like to do Silver this time for the Heir 4.A that I have on the way.


----------



## Benjamin6264

There was a discussion earlier regarding the authenticity of a website named Hifidew, selling Oyaide TRS plugs.
   
  I placed an order with them recently, and just received the package. The Oyaide plug seems very sturdy and of high quality. It is stylistically nearly identical to its 1/8" counterpart, except you can read "OYAIDE - MADE IN JAPAN" engraved across the circumference of the barrel, and the plastic isolating the three parts of the connector is white-gray. Inside, the soldering spots are placed differently than in the mini plugs, and far from eachother, which is a big plus. After a bit of research, I found out that the plating was nickel, and not rhodium like the mini plugs (which is a bit normal, considering that it costs even less than the 1/8" plugs). The plug doesn't have strain relief.
   
  The website is also a good place to get some Viablue TRS and mini TRS, which an also be hard to find.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Yup, I picked up 2 ViaBlues to see if the website was legit or not.  They did forget to include a setscrew, but they made good on that too.
  
  Quote: 





benjamin6264 said:


> The website is also a good place to get some Viablue TRS and mini TRS, which an also be hard to find.


----------



## ambchang

This is probably too basic level a question to ask, but how to braid two strands of cable together?
   
  I am looking to create a four conductor cable (1R, 1L, 2C) ending in one stereo 3.5mm plug and two 2.5mm mono plugs on the other hand.  While it is all fine and dandy for the four conductor sector in terms of braiding the cables and having them stay in place, I am having trouble braiding the two conductor end of the cable and not having it unravel.
   
  Any ideas?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

twist and shrink-tube.


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> twist and shrink-tube.


----------



## Mad Max

Who has messed with MDPC-X sleeving?  It seems somewhat hard to get.  I saw some computer geek forums talking about sleeving their power cables inside their PCs with the stuff.  It looks cool in the close-up shots.


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





ambchang said:


> This is probably too basic level a question to ask, but how to braid two strands of cable together?
> 
> I am looking to create a four conductor cable (1R, 1L, 2C) ending in one stereo 3.5mm plug and two 2.5mm mono plugs on the other hand.  While it is all fine and dandy for the four conductor sector in terms of braiding the cables and having them stay in place, I am having trouble braiding the two conductor end of the cable and not having it unravel.
> 
> ...


 

 Something I earned: don't just twist, and by that I mean don't hold it on one end and twist. The reason is that builds up tension along the wires, and when you solder the wires there's nothing forcing them to stay twisted that way and they just untwist. Instead, actually separate the two wires and twist them around each other starting from the Y-split. If when you let go of the wires they untwist, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Phos

Indeed, the aim is to bend the wires into two intertwined helixes such that being wrapped arou d one another is their natural state.


----------



## Andron

Just Ordered 2 1/4" Oyade plugs from hifidew.com. and a mini max kit!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





phos said:


> Indeed, the aim is to bend the wires into two intertwined helixes such that being wrapped arou d one another is their natural state.


 


 Exactly my thoughts, well put.


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





phos said:


> Indeed, the aim is to bend the wires into two intertwined helixes such that being wrapped arou d one another is their natural state.


 

 This is a great explanation.  If one can make sense out of this, one can twist a pair of wires with excellent results.


----------



## Peixe

Received a 10 foot long Mogami W2549 cable today, guess I didn't realize it would be this thick (should have done more research, I know). Either way, any plugs that can fit the cable with insulation? Or any "DIY" ways that are recommended?
   
  I tried removing a couple centimeters of insulation above where I normally would, slid the cover over there, and clamped the wires down (didn't solder, after all, I'm just experimenting). I then slid the cover back and put on some heatshrink. It looks alright, but it's super stiff, so less than ideal. 
   
  Any other ways?


----------



## Benjamin6264

If you're trying to put it into a TRS plug, Furutech FP-602 is what you're looking for.


----------



## Peixe

Woops, forgot to mention what plug size I want to use, it's 1/8" (3.5mm). 
   
  I did find a plug I could use. I had ordered one of these http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-3-5mm-1-8-STEREO-JACK-PLUG-AUDIO-CABLE-SOLDER-AV-VIDEO-CONNECTOR-ADAPTER-/170753029577?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c1ac75c9 a while ago, and if you remove the spring it fits almost perfectly.


----------



## Andron

deleted


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





peixe said:


> Woops, forgot to mention what plug size I want to use, it's 1/8" (3.5mm).
> 
> I did find a plug I could use. I had ordered one of these http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-3-5mm-1-8-STEREO-JACK-PLUG-AUDIO-CABLE-SOLDER-AV-VIDEO-CONNECTOR-ADAPTER-/170753029577?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c1ac75c9 a while ago, and if you remove the spring it fits almost perfectly.


 


  Strip the jacket and shielding, then braid away!


----------



## ambchang

Thanks guys for the help.  Will get to it once I have some time.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





andron said:


> Strip the jacket and shielding, then braid away!


 

 Why do cats love audio gear so much?


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Why do cats love audio gear so much?


 


  They have an eye for quality i guess... hehe


----------



## SpudHarris

Beautiful Cat!!
   
  Beautiful Pads on those DT770's, makes them look really classy! Is the xlr your own mod? Sorry not familiar with the DT770 so don't know what is stock...


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Beautiful Cat!!
> 
> Beautiful Pads on those DT770's, makes them look really classy! Is the xlr your own mod? Sorry not familiar with the DT770 so don't know what is stock...


 


  Thanks! yeah hes really cute. The XLR mod was my creation, they are not stock
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the real leather pads can be found here.


----------



## weitn

Does anyone know what brand/model of this RCA cable? I like the sound signature but I don't know where it came from (long story). There is no brand or model number on the cable. I want to get the shorter version of this cable. Thanks.


----------



## Mad Max

Radioshack Gold Series interconnects


----------



## weitn

Thanks.
  
  Quote: 





mad max said:


> Radioshack Gold Series interconnects


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Has anyone had the experience of cutting the D7K wire, to a shorter length, then re-terminating it with a 3.5mm jack?
  I was thinking of modding my D2K's with the D7K cable.
  I'm just clueless on how to do it, and if its reversible. 
   
  Would love some help


----------



## kenman345

So, let me share my experience with the D2K's stock wires. I Attempted such a shortening feet, with not much success. I messed up the soldering of the 3.5mm jack, but that's only part of the problem. If the D7K's wire is anything like the D2K's, then it's surrounded by tons of annoying fibers that have nothing to do with the wires transmitting the signal, but probably help insulate all the cables. That being said, once I cut it, the fraying of the sleeve never stopped till I had my D2K's recables by Chris_Himself, which I highly suggest as an option. 
   
  Not sure what you mean by reversible, you would have the re-terminate the wire again. 
   
  Though, if you recable your D2K's with the D7K's wire, you could always unsolder them and put the D2K's cable back.
  
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Has anyone had the experience of cutting the D7K wire, to a shorter length, then re-terminating it with a 3.5mm jack?
> I was thinking of modding my D2K's with the D7K cable.
> I'm just clueless on how to do it, and if its reversible.
> 
> Would love some help


 

 EDIT: If you try this, I suggest using heat shrink over the cable right above where you are cutting it and using a large opening connector for the 3.5mm jack so you can avoid fraying of the cable, assuming its similar in wire sleeve to the D2K wire.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> So, let me share my experience with the D2K's stock wires. I Attempted such a shortening feet, with not much success. I messed up the soldering of the 3.5mm jack, but that's only part of the problem. If the D7K's wire is anything like the D2K's, then it's surrounded by tons of annoying fibers that have nothing to do with the wires transmitting the signal, but probably help insulate all the cables. That being said, once I cut it, the fraying of the sleeve never stopped till I had my D2K's recables by Chris_Himself, which I highly suggest as an option.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by reversible, you would have the re-terminate the wire again.
> 
> Though, if you recable your D2K's with the D7K's wire, you could always unsolder them and put the D2K's cable back.


 
  well what I mean is:
  1. get the D2K cable off - leave it untouched.
  2. make the D7K cable shorter by around 1.5m to give me a total length of 1.5m instead of 3m.
  3. As I now have a cut d7k wire, terminate it, with another jack, doesn't have to be a denon one, but HAS TO BE 3.5mm.
  4. solder in the new modded/shorter, and re-terminated 3.5mm d7k cable
   
  5. insure the whole process can be reversed, by me, un-soldering the d7k modded cable, and re-soldering the old d2k wire.


----------



## Magicman74

Why add a new jack to the Denon cable if you just want it shorter?  Just remove the wires from the drivers, then unwind until you get the right size then resolder.
  I took a D2000 cable and put it on my D1001s, Made it about 4 feet.  I just had to buy a monster cable y-split to cover the y. But the leads are covered even as you unwind from the top..That way you can use the stock plug...
   
  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/dscf0055v.jpg/


----------



## kenman345

He makes a good point, except then you have to work with the cable to make the two cords going to the cans all nice, as opposed to one cable needing to be shortened and reterminated.
  
  Quote: 





magicman74 said:


> Why add a new jack to the Denon cable if you just want it shorter?  Just remove the wires from the drivers, then unwind until you get the right size then resolder.
> I took a D2000 cable and put it on my D1001s, Made it about 4 feet.  I just had to buy a monster cable y-split to cover the y. But the leads are covered even as you unwind from the top..That way you can use the stock plug...
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/dscf0055v.jpg/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





magicman74 said:


> Why add a new jack to the Denon cable if you just want it shorter?  Just remove the wires from the drivers, then unwind until you get the right size then resolder.
> I took a D2000 cable and put it on my D1001s, Made it about 4 feet.  I just had to buy a monster cable y-split to cover the y. But the leads are covered even as you unwind from the top..That way you can use the stock plug...
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/dscf0055v.jpg/


 

 but that would also in-turn damage the D2K wire.
   
  I'm just wondering if it would be reversible, to the point that even when warrantied denon couldn't tell i re-soldered it back.
   
  And I dont understand by unwind.
  Also the whole point fo the D7K cable is to prevent that stupid tangling issue I have with the D2Ks
  Seeing as the D7K cable is better made, and had less tangling issues reported, that was my basis of modding the D7K cable.


----------



## Magicman74

Yeah but it's not hard, most likely he's going to have shrink wrap. Just shorten the cable, add some shrink wrap at the Y-split, "TIP" use needle nose's to hold the shrink while melting.
  They seal up perfect while shrinking. Then slip over your cable pants..Takes no longer to do then a whole new plug..Plus it just looks better imo, then an after market plug.
   
  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/dscf0060jr.jpg/


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> I'm just wondering if it would be reversible, to the point that even when warrantied denon couldn't tell i re-soldered it back.


 


  If you are worried about the warranty, give up this quest.


----------



## Magicman74

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> but that would also in-turn damage the D2K wire.
> 
> I'm just wondering if it would be reversible, to the point that even when warrantied denon couldn't tell i re-soldered it back.
> 
> ...


 


  As far as unwinding, at least on the D2000 cable, the two lead wires go all the way to the plug, they are covered from the cups to the plug. So you just have to unwind the outer wrap that's on the outside. It's braided and takes a few minutes to get it down to the the right size.  As far as warranty, once you do anything it voids it.  But if you are just adding a 7000 cable to your 2000s just desolder the 2000 cable and put it in a box somewhere. If you had a warranty issue just resolder it back on before sending it to Denon..If you have good skills with the iron I don't think Denon would notice??


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





magicman74 said:


> As far as unwinding, at least on the D2000 cable, the two lead wires go all the way to the plug, they are covered from the cups to the plug. So you just have to unwind the outer wrap that's on the outside. It's braided and takes a few minutes to get it down to the the right size.  As far as warranty, once you do anything it voids it.  But if you are just adding a 7000 cable to your 2000s just desolder the 2000 cable and put it in a box somewhere. *If you had a warranty issue just resolder it back on before sending it to Denon..If you have good skills with the iron I don't think Denon would notice??*


 

 that's exactly what I'm trying to get at.
   
  And if I did put the D7K cable, I would cut it anyway, as I don't want a 1/4" adapter.


----------



## Magicman74

OH, yeah you're right the D7000 has a 1/4 plug...Well just desolder the 2000 cable and save it for the warranty if needed.  You're going to have to buy a new plug because I don't think there is any way to get into the insides of the D7000 plug. So once you cut if off that's it.
  You're not going to be able to put it back on.  There are many guides to show you step by step to add a new plug, it's really a simple process...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Mind linking me the right way ?

And on another subject, does anyone want to make me a cheap, 7cm, 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect?


----------



## Toxic Cables

The D7K stock cable is very simple and easy to work with, no fibres like the D2K.
  If you do shorten the cable and need to go back to the original cable at some point. I have several full D7K stock cables here from previous work i have done. You can have one if you want it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The D7K stock cable is very simple and easy to work with, no fibres like the D2K.
> If you do shorten the cable and need to go back to the original cable at some point. I have several full D7K stock cables here from previous work i have done. You can have one if you want it.


 

 wow that's very kind of you!
  I do have a D7K wire here, but haven't shortened it etc!
   
  I'll follow this up with you via PM !


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I'm sure your cables sound better than a D7K cable... I tried to source some wire on this side of the pond... but it was more expensive than your OCC Copper (though it was 30AWG 46strand), and of unknown quality.  They couldn't even send me a 1ft piece to examine before having me commit to 1000' of it.  Of course I didn't purchase...
  
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The D7K stock cable is very simple and easy to work with, no fibres like the D2K.
> If you do shorten the cable and need to go back to the original cable at some point. I have several full D7K stock cables here from previous work i have done. You can have one if you want it.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> I'm sure your cables sound better than a D7K cable... I tried to source some wire on this side of the pond... but it was more expensive than your OCC Copper (though it was 30AWG 46strand), and of unknown quality.  They couldn't even send me a 1ft piece to examine before having me commit to 1000' of it.  Of course I didn't purchase...


 
  Edit. Don't think i am allowed to comment on other suppliers.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Understandable... which is why I didn't name them.
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Edit. Don't think i am allowed to comment on other suppliers.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Mind linking me the right way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  http://www.head-fi.org/t/382965/denon-recable-guide-56k-friendly-thumbnails-but-large-photos


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/382965/denon-recable-guide-56k-friendly-thumbnails-but-large-photos


 

 already read and commented on it


----------



## cyph3r

I have recently started a DIY IEM project. I found replacable cables always very handy but its hard to find the tiny plugs / connectors between cable and earplug. Does someone recommendation and idea where to get those?


----------



## ardgedee

Assuming you have IEMs with Westone/JH Audio-compatible sockets, there are a couple Chinese vendors selling plugs. Try Lunashops or tygamehk09 on Ebay. At US $8-12 a pair, they're pretty expensive for a fairly cheaply made piece of plastic mould with two pieces of metal stuck through it, but I haven't found a better alternative for pre-made plugs yet.
   
  Some people have had success with building their own plugs from scratch. The main problem is finding pins that fit your IEM's socket reliably within tolerance, because if they're too large, they can irreversably stretch the contacts inside the sockets. For some, pins scavenged from VGA plugs work, others say they don't fit. I haven't tried this but I intend to.


----------



## sml1226

Where can I get some heavier gauge clear insulated copper wire? I'm looking at making a power cable and I have no idea where to get some good thicker wire to braid. If it makes a difference, I'm not putting particularly great plugs on this, just lower end Wattgate stuff, so I'm hoping to keep away from really fancy wire.


----------



## Benjamin6264

eBay is your friend.


----------



## thepredestrian

If anyone is so kind as to help me -- I have been scouring the whole earth for earphone cables to DIY. I've tried the teflon 30AWG wires off of eBay. Never again. The microphonics are just baaaaad. 
   
  What I'm looking for is those super flexible kind of wires. Im sure they cant be bare wires because they'd just short each other. Can anyone link me to a place where such cables can be found? Id appreciate it a lot. Btw, they are for earphones, not headphones. 
   
  Let me give an eg: I just purchased a iem cable off eBay. They are fairly flexible (the ones im looking for). There are only 2 wires exiting the jack. That means each wire contains the left/right signal + ground signal. At the Y split, the braid stops and there's just one wire for the left and right earphone. How is it possible for that one wire to contain the left (or right) signal PLUS the ground signal? They must be ultra thin right?? That's the kind of cable Im looking for....hope you get the picture..
   
  Thanks!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Toxic Cables wire, pure Awesome!


----------



## cyph3r

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Assuming you have IEMs with Westone/JH Audio-compatible sockets, there are a couple Chinese vendors selling plugs. Try Lunashops or tygamehk09 on Ebay. At US $8-12 a pair, they're pretty expensive for a fairly cheaply made piece of plastic mould with two pieces of metal stuck through it, but I haven't found a better alternative for pre-made plugs yet.
> 
> Some people have had success with building their own plugs from scratch. The main problem is finding pins that fit your IEM's socket reliably within tolerance, because if they're too large, they can irreversably stretch the contacts inside the sockets. For some, pins scavenged from VGA plugs work, others say they don't fit. I haven't tried this but I intend to.


 
   
  Thanks Ardgedee, tygamehk09 seems to have a selection of pins / plugs and even an empty E5C shell (although for a rather high price. Yeah, I guess many expensive phones are made up of relatively cheap components. given my limited quality time I'll give it a try to buy some premade components rather than attempting to manufacturing something myself. (I wish I had that 3D printer ...)


----------



## drez

Neotech stranded copper wire is pretty good also -you can get 24 AWG stranded copper in cotton jacket for dirt cheap, and its still OCC copper, just maybe different wire braiding.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





drez said:


> Neotech stranded copper wire is pretty good also -you can get 24 AWG stranded copper in cotton jacket for dirt cheap, and its still OCC copper, just maybe different wire braiding.


 
   
  You have a link to that (wonder what price per 1ft is).


----------



## danny93

Hi guys...just wondering if someone would be willing to make me a 3.5mm to 3.5mm connector, will be for portable use with amp and DAP so dont need to be long (or have sleeving (try and keep cost down), I honestly cant justify HUGE price tags, but for a little more quality I dont mind paying a little extra...dont know what the best materials are so I´ll leave this to you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
WayTooCrazy is hopefully gonna make me a LOD so just ofter a 3.5mm connector now 
   
  Sorry if this post annoys you, I will be making a WTB thread now! Also I came across this http://www.bluecowcables.com/product.php?id_product=29 Anyone know if the quality is good? (Im in the Uk so its quite cheap) Also out of all the connectors listed there what one would be best?
   
  Thanks allot, BTW allot of the cable here look very nice! I wish I had the expertise and equipment to have a bash at one!


----------



## piotrus-g

Have you ever tried to heat Paracord when sleeving? If not try - thank me later  watch to not overheat and use 10cm more Paracord per 1m than you'd normaly use.


----------



## sml1226

So, anywhere I can get something that looks like that Toxic Cables wire above, but in something from 12 to 18 AWG rather than 24? I'm not having much luck finding heavier wire that's in a clear jacket that isn't just cheap paired speaker wire. I'd prefer to run 12/3 or 18/6 in a braid, but I'm not all that picky as long as I can get it up to carrying well over anything I'd put through it.


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> So, anywhere I can get something that looks like that Toxic Cables wire above, but in something from 12 to 18 AWG rather than 24? I'm not having much luck finding heavier wire that's in a clear jacket that isn't just cheap paired speaker wire. I'd prefer to run 12/3 or 18/6 in a braid, but I'm not all that picky as long as I can get it up to carrying well over anything I'd put through it.


 
   
   


drez said:


> Neotech stranded copper wire is pretty good also -you can get 24 AWG stranded copper in cotton jacket for dirt cheap, and its still OCC copper, just maybe different wire braiding.


 
   
  You two should meet =) Neotech sells 20, 18 and 26 AWG OCC copper wire. Most of it is single core, so take that into consideration.


----------



## piotrus-g

Some cable for you which I've made today
  UE TF10 cable
  solid silver
  nylon sleeving (electric blue for left channel)
  "belkin" plug with brushed barrel


----------



## sml1226

lizardking1 said:


> You two should meet =) Neotech sells 20, 18 and 26 AWG OCC copper wire. Most of it is single core, so take that into consideration.




I can't do solid core if I'm going anywhere near the size I want, that cable would be more trouble to use than to make. Is there any dealer of their wire anyway? All I see is the one dealer in California and I'd really rather not buy from a lone store I've never heard of if it's not local.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> So, anywhere I can get something that looks like that Toxic Cables wire above, but in something from 12 to 18 AWG rather than 24? I'm not having much luck finding heavier wire that's in a clear jacket that isn't just cheap paired speaker wire. I'd prefer to run 12/3 or 18/6 in a braid, but I'm not all that picky as long as I can get it up to carrying well over anything I'd put through it.


 
   
http://www.jenalabs.com/ultrawire/ultrawire.html


----------



## sml1226

Thanks. More than I was hoping to be paying for it, but this is definitely a move in the right direction. I'm more worried about the appearance than the absolute best copper I can find right now. My gear doesn't justify power cables like this, they'll be worth more than the amp really quickly if I'm not careful. 

I'll probably have to check back up on that later if I can put this build off a little while longer. I do plan to do some ICs pretty soon too though, so pushing this project back a little longer while I either look harder or save up more isn't too much trouble.


----------



## liamstrain

On the cheap, search for Automotive hookup wire, for heavier gauge clear insulated stranded copper. 
   
  Sometimes you can get lucky with test lead wire too, but usually that comes in every color except clear.


----------



## AudioSonus




----------



## Toxic Cables

NVM


----------



## drez

There is plenty of heavy gauge copper wire out there from Cardas, Furutech, etc but hardly ever in a clear dielectric (apart from Jena wire as mentioned)
   
  Personally I would just get the best quality copper at the cheapest price then address aesthetics by selecting a nice jacket material, then again the XLR intecronnects I just made are covered in bright pink plumbers tape due to the fact I didn't have multifilament nylon jacket lying around and that I would rather listen to my system with good cables for a week and sort out aesthetics later.


----------



## sml1226

Any thoughts on running a 6 wire braid of Kimber TCSS? Jena is a little much right now, but the Kimber is incredibly cheap compared to everything else that looks remotely close to what I want and definitely a consideration right now.


----------



## drez

Sounds like a pretty cool idea - what sort of braid are you thinking of?
   
*EDIT*: according to my calcs 2 x 19 AWG is equal to 16 AWG - I guess any more wires would be a pain to terminate safely...


----------



## sml1226

I could do 9 if I really felt like it and get a 14AWG cable in the end (or go crazy and do 15 wire and end up at 12 like I considered from the start). I was thinking 6 wire flat braid though. I like the way big wise flat braids look, but I hate 4 wire flat braids, there I think round braids look better, not sure why. The plugs I'll be using will accept down to 10AWG I think though. If not 10 then 12, so that's not really a problem here unless I do a lot more wire than I feel comfortable with.

I'm still thinking I may keep looking for some 16AWG so I can make a 13AWG cable the way I'm planning this one (6 wire flat braid), but I'm still considering abandoning my idea of a more complex braid and getting some less attractive 12AWG wire and just doing a simple 3 wire braid for now.


----------



## drez

I really like the flat wire braids - seems to have good capacitance and inductance performance vs round braid, and looks nice as you say with 6+ wires.  Another low capacitance, low inductance design I have looked at is the so called "air sine" that VHAudio suggest for use in their interconnect cables, but I have no idea what kin do of EMI/RFI this kind of geometry would create (nor that of flat braid.)  This is probably important as although my interconnects are short, they are not shielded and use the aforementioned air-sine construction.  I might just stick with large gauge twisted pair with counter-wound safety ground (as per VHAudio recipe.)
   
  I guess I could always go for a shielded interconnect but I have no idea whether it is better to prioritise the power cord or the interconnect.  Too confusing lol.
   
*EDIT:*I should probably note that AFAIK VHAudio are not recommending the air-sine construction for power cords, just to put things straight.


----------



## John In Cali

Built a break out box for my M-Audio 192. For now just XLR ins, headphone out, and balanced TRS outs.  Will be adding a bunch more ins and outs and possibly diy mic pres and such. Didn't have any mic cable on hand so I used split and then braided some speaker cable.  Actually turned out nice.  Box is a cardboard box that my multitool came in(snap-on is the brand name)  its card board but looks nice, I will probably upgrade the enclosure later.


----------



## ambchang

Simple question, where can I get some iPod/iPhone LODs?  I tried ebay, Markertek, and Monoprice, but is not having any luck.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





ambchang said:


> Simple question, where can I get some iPod/iPhone LODs?  I tried ebay, Markertek, and Monoprice, but is not having any luck.


 
   
  Depends on what your looking for.  Amazon has them from Fiio.  iBasso builds 2 different types. ALO audio has them, etc....


----------



## ambchang

Sorry about the way I posted the question.  I am actually just looking for the LOD jack for DIY purposes.  I am fine with the mini to mini, but I really want to build my own LOD for fun.


----------



## liamstrain

quables has diy lod jacks. 
  http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_81&zenid=8e8cb8501a59bb0656901ddbcbfc94d3
   
  You can get them on ebay as well.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





ambchang said:


> Sorry about the way I posted the question.  I am actually just looking for the LOD jack for DIY purposes.  I am fine with the mini to mini, but I really want to build my own LOD for fun.


 
   

 lunashops.com


----------



## ambchang

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thanks forums 
  Ordered a wire from Toxic Cables!
   
  D7K wire (given free btw, what a nice guy!), shorted to 1.5m with 3.5mm termination!
  Frank is a very nice guy btw! !
   
  Will post the wire here, after it's done...and my first ever solder job


----------



## danny93

Would a custom cable with Toxic copper and neutrik gold plated right angled jacks have a different sound to a fiio L8? 
  Cheers 
   
  Edited becuase of the realisation of how subjective it would be cheers dubbed


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> how much better would a custom cable with Toxic copper and neutrik gold plated right angled jacks be compared with a fiio L8?
> 
> Cheers


 
  would be rather subjective as an answer
   
  Personally it depends on price, if it's affordable, then I would go for it.
  I bought mine mainly because I wanted longevity...that said mine is starting to have some problems.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> would be rather subjective as an answer
> 
> Personally it depends on price, if it's affordable, then I would go for it.
> I bought mine mainly because I wanted longevity...that said mine is starting to have some problems.


 
   
  Problems with the Fiio?


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Problems with the Fiio?


 
   
  I think he is reffering to his custom 3.5mm interconnect


----------



## WayTooCrazy

... I wish they would make these LODs easier to pull apart... too bad I can't find DIY LODs for the Walkman (unless anyone has such a source)...


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> ... I wish they would make these LODs easier to pull apart... too bad I can't find DIY LODs for the Walkman (unless anyone has such a source)...


 
   
http://www.head-fi.org/u/41964/shigzeo had a ALO one he was going to sell me...but i just couldnt afford it .( 
   
  its this one http://www.touchmyapps.com/forums/showthread.php?412-ALO-Sony-LOD-Line-out-Dock-from-Audio-Line-Out


----------



## scoopbb

looks sweet. where did you get the blue nylon sleeve and what size opening is that
  Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Some cable for you which I've made today
> UE TF10 cable
> solid silver
> nylon sleeving (electric blue for left channel)
> "belkin" plug with brushed barrel


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Ok, after some fiddling, Deciding... and performing... here's my latest LOD...


----------



## cogsand gears

Good braid pattern on that dude.  
  Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Ok, after some fiddling, Deciding... and performing... here's my latest LOD...


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Thanks.... 6 wire braid with Toxic Cables 24awg...
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Good braid pattern on that dude.


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





scoopbb said:


> looks sweet. where did you get the blue nylon sleeve and what size opening is that


 
   
  I was wondering that too. For IEMs I would have to use techflex, since I never found nylon that small. It's probaby really hard to get the wires through it too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> I think he is reffering to his custom 3.5mm interconnect


 
   
  indeed


----------



## tdunks

Quote: 





highflyin9 said:


> This is the DIY cable gallery. Please post pics of your custom made interconnects, power cords, speaker cables, mini-to-mini cables, mini-rca cables, headphone rewires and anything else relevant. Should make for some fun eyecandy.
> 
> *Please keep posts in this thread limited to images and specs of DIY cables and comments relating directly to them.* This is a gallery first and foremost.
> 
> ...


 
  Where did you get the materials for the Denon recable? I am looking to do a similar thing to my D5000, without paying $300 for a recable, but have no idea where to get the materials and such. Also, being in Canada makes it a little harder.


----------



## sml1226

How small is the smallest MDPC-X sleeving? That's what I was assuming the sleeve was on that TF10 cable. That's one of the only places I've seen carry small sleeves in nice colors.


----------



## kidchunks

First attempt at a braided LOD with capacitors and resistor for an iMod (Decided to do the cable first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).
   
  Solid core wires for L and R.
  Canare l-4e6s wires for ground.
  Neutrik NYS231BG plug
  Dock connector from qables (this thick one!)
   
  Inside of dock connector

   
  After all that fun, finished!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Nice LOD...I might give the DIY iMod and cable a shot...


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Nice LOD...I might give the DIY iMod and cable a shot...


 
   
  I prefer the sound out of the Sony Z1060 to my old RWA 5.5g iMOD with ALO LOD that had blackgates!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

So, what your saying is... enjoy my Z1060 with Custom LOD and not look back?  Leave the iPod in the drawer?
  Quote: 





danny93 said:


> I prefer the sound out of the Sony Z1060 to my old RWA 5.5g iMOD with ALO LOD that had blackgates!


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> So, what your saying is... enjoy my Z1060 with Custom LOD and not look back?  Leave the iPod in the drawer?


 
   
  Well thats what I would do if i was you...could be quite a fun little project though and in no way did i not like the iMOD...but I just prefer the musicality of the sony, and as you already have it, I would just stick with it tbh and save the cash, or spend the cash on the Digizoid Z02...absolutly love this thing and I have only had it a couple of days...dont think I could go back to the Fiio E11 haha
   
  It may be personal prefernce though as i tend to lean to the fun, warmer sounds rather than the analytical side


----------



## julianbell92

Quote: 





tdunks said:


> Where did you get the materials for the Denon recable? I am looking to do a similar thing to my D5000, without paying $300 for a recable, but have no idea where to get the materials and such. Also, being in Canada makes it a little harder.


 
   
  Pretty sure Frank at Toxic Cables can sort you out with everything for a great price - I did my recable virtually as above (see my default album), although I passed on the viablue splitter (which Frank had when I ordered if I wanted to buy it) in favour of a qables one to save a little money and because I thought it might be a little chunky. Shipping to Canada is £10 according to his ebay listings e.g. this one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sennheiser-HD650-HD600-HD580-8ft-OCC-Cryo-Copper-cable-Toxic-Cables-/120895604214#shId


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Pretty sure Frank at Toxic Cables can sort you out with everything for a great price - I did my recable virtually as above (see my default album), although I passed on the viablue splitter (which Frank had when I ordered if I wanted to buy it) in favour of a qables one to save a little money and because I thought it might be a little chunky. Shipping to Canada is £10 according to his ebay listings e.g. this one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sennheiser-HD650-HD600-HD580-8ft-OCC-Cryo-Copper-cable-Toxic-Cables-/120895604214#shId


 
  Wow that does look nice!
   
  I got a cable coming from him too


----------



## MorbidToaster

I really need to get into DIY more. I'd love to make myself some interconnects. Sick of my 'rummage bin' RCA cables.


----------



## sml1226

tdunks said:


> Where did you get the materials for the Denon recable? I am looking to do a similar thing to my D5000, without paying $300 for a recable, but have no idea where to get the materials and such. Also, being in Canada makes it a little harder.




That one is Kimber TCSS and Viablue parts according to a caption below it on another site. You can get the Kimber from PartsConnexion (based in Canada), the Viablue is available a lot of other places that ship to Canada. TCSS is 19AWG rather than 24AWG of the Toxic Cables so it would be quite a bit thicker and bulkier, especially because it's not a particularly high strand count 19AWG.


----------



## thepredestrian

How do you find the flexibility of the wires, singly and when braided 4 together?
  Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Ok, after some fiddling, Deciding... and performing... here's my latest LOD...


----------



## WayTooCrazy

That's actually a 6 wire braid.  It's still very flexible. It still feels more flexible than the Fiio L5 version. 
  Quote: 





thepredestrian said:


> How do you find the flexibility of the wires, singly and when braided 4 together?


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> That one is Kimber TCSS and Viablue parts according to a caption below it on another site. You can get the Kimber from PartsConnexion (based in Canada), the Viablue is available a lot of other places that ship to Canada. TCSS is 19AWG rather than 24AWG of the Toxic Cables so it would be quite a bit thicker and bulkier, especially because it's not a particularly high strand count 19AWG.


 
   

 Have you tried Kimber TCSS?


----------



## sml1226

I have not tried it yet. I plan to at some point, but right now I'm considering the TCX or some Cardas hookup wire for a power cable. I was just looking at the TCSS, but 19AWG isn't enough for a power cable unless I get a ton of it.

I know Kimber uses TCSS in their 4, 8, and 12 TC series cables which are pretty well regarded though.


----------



## more2teayap

First recabling, My cable seems to give alot of microphonics, any idea where to find nylon sleeve?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

wow shurely is coloured !


----------



## ardgedee

Furryletters on Ebay is one of the go-to resources for sleeving here. I don't know what shipping will look like for you if you live overseas. Seems kind of a shame to have to hide that cable under sleeving, though. Looks nice!


----------



## more2teayap

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Furryletters on Ebay is one of the go-to resources for sleeving here. I don't know what shipping will look like for you if you live overseas. Seems kind of a shame to have to hide that cable under sleeving, though. Looks nice!


 
   
   
  But if I don't put sleeve i get alot of sound when it cable touches anything.


----------



## ardgedee

I bought sleeving for some teflon wire I want to turn into IEM cables, for the same reason as you: Microphonics. It's just a shame some wires are so noisy because they look nice.


----------



## liamstrain

Switchcraft connector + Shure in-ears! Way to represent Chicago!


----------



## more2teayap

I liked switchcraft plugs alot


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





more2teayap said:


> I liked switchcraft plugs alot


 
   
  I drive past their headquarters every once in a while. I keep meaning to just drop by and shake someone's hand. 
   
  Actually, that's true for Shure as well... maybe they'll let me demo the new open cans?


----------



## cogsand gears

Just been chatting to Frank of Toxic Cables about the imminent arrival of his 26awg OCC copper and SPC. He will also be offering both of these in a translucent black insulation as well as the clear one.
   
  He also mentioned the possibility of producing some in translucent red or trans blue insulation if there is any interest. I guess if you are interested in either of those the best thing to do is either email him via the Toxic Cables website, or send a PM to Kabelmeister.


----------



## cogsand gears

Just found these on ebay if anyone needs some westone style female sockets for a project:
   
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251044500807#ht_500wt_1095


----------



## foet

Finally reterminated my old K702 cable with a new mini xlr plug. Went from Neutrik to Switchcraft - allot easier to work with, and looks much better!
  Cable is a Canare mini starquad, gold plated neutrik jack & switchcraft mini xlr.


----------



## danny93

Has anyone here recabled a DT770 pro 80 and did it make much difference...cable seems fairly thick and of decent quality so not sure if it will be worth it...
   
  Cheers


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





foet said:


> Finally reterminated my old K702 cable with a new mini xlr plug. Went from Neutrik to Switchcraft - allot easier to work with, and looks much better!
> Cable is a Canare mini starquad, gold plated neutrik jack & switchcraft mini xlr.


 
   
  Very nice, it looks really professional. Is that Viablue shielding?


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Just found these on ebay if anyone needs some westone style female sockets for a project:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251044500807#ht_500wt_1095


 
   
  Thanks. It's pretty steep priced though. You can buy 5 pairs from Plastic1 for $68 for me however overseas shipping is a killer.


----------



## Carlos671

Oredered all my parts to break my DIY cabling cherry............. Decided to make a 1m kimber tcss cable for my akg 141's.  Reading the threads (and phoning russ andrews) confirmed I was better using four lengths of wire and twisting them as pairs.  
   
  I have ordered rean mini xlr and 3.5mm connectors.  Midfield trying to find mini xlrs tho!
   
  look forward to posting some pics when it is done.  
   
  One question what is best tool for heating heat shrink??
   
  Carlos671


----------



## WayTooCrazy

IMHO, Heatgun.


----------



## Carlos671

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> IMHO, Heatgun.


 
   
  Cool, don't really wanna drop any more dollar if I help it tho.  Running low now


----------



## ardgedee

I've used a lighter a couple times. It does the job when you haven't got much heatshrink to work. But you have to do it carefully since it's easy to heat the wrap until it's brittle, or melt the wire insulation, or leave scorch marks.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Hair dryer.


----------



## hdufour

Heat gun.  Hair dryer in a pinch....works better than a lighter IMHO


----------



## Mad Max

I use a hair iron.  =X
  Risky.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Has anyone here recabled a DT770 pro 80 and did it make much difference...cable seems fairly thick and of decent quality so not sure if it will be worth it...
> 
> Cheers


 
   
Thread


----------



## haejuk

Does anyone know of a site or MOT that sells decent 1/4 inch TRS plugs with a wood shell?  I have an idea to get wood cups for my D2k and a braided clear copper cable terminated with said wooden shelled plug. 
   
  I am going to practice braiding a pair of interconnects with some cheaper wire and some wood shelled rca connectors I found.  I hope I won't be too lazy to post pictures.


----------



## MorbidToaster

My suggestion would be a wood vinyl adhesive. Some have used it in various projects around here and if you match the vinyl with the new wood cups it'd look great.
   
  Quote: 





haejuk said:


> Does anyone know of a site or MOT that sells decent 1/4 inch TRS plugs with a wood shell?  I have an idea to get wood cups for my D2k and a braided clear copper cable terminated with said wooden shelled plug.
> 
> I am going to practice braiding a pair of interconnects with some cheaper wire and some wood shelled rca connectors I found.  I hope I won't be too lazy to post pictures.


----------



## sml1226

If you can find someone with a lathe, you can get one made easily enough. Turn it, bore it, thread it, finish it. There's a new shell in whatever wood you want, and it's real wood. You'd still need the TRS plug with the metal/plastic body first though.

In the event that is not an option (I don't see it as an option for many) then some kind of laminate over the barrel you have would be your best bet.


----------



## Carlos671

2 questions, should I do 2 twisted pairs or 4way braid for my headphone cable?
   
  Has anyone built an attentuated headphone cable? I am only using number 2 on the dial of my fiio e10 set on low gain.  Don't want to use software volume control if I can help it 
   
  Thanks 
   
  Carlos671


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





carlos671 said:


> 2 questions, should I do 2 twisted pairs or 4way braid for my headphone cable?
> 
> Has anyone built an attentuated headphone cable? I am only using number 2 on the dial of my fiio e10 set on low gain.  Don't want to use software volume control if I can help it
> 
> ...


 
   
  Braid it if you want passive crossfeed.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Braid it if you want passive crossfeed.


 
   
  Not really. There is very little if any crossfeed in braided (independently insulated) headphone cables over short distances.  
   
  Do whichever you feel like you want to mess with. I like the look of the braided cables, but if you are sheathing it anyway, it doesn't matter really.


----------



## Carlos671

Thanks for that.
   
  What about atentuation?  I cant turn my fiio past 3.  Do I just solder resistors in series on each wire?


----------



## Carlos671

Just went into the audio midi setup in my mac and changed the settings of the fiio  to 24bit 96k and that has made a bit of a diff can now get to 3 on the knob its loud but sounds good


----------



## MorbidToaster

carlos671 said:


> Just went into the audio midi setup in my mac and changed the settings of the fiio  to 24bit 96k and that has made a bit of a diff can now get to 3 on the knob its loud but sounds good




I've found that setting the DAC to match the actual music yields the best SQ. ie. 24/96 for 24/96 or 16/44.1 for 16/44.1.


----------



## Carlos671

I mainly use spotify premium, trying to find the info on google now


----------



## sml1226

What's the problem with keeping the volume down? Why do you want to turn the volume up any higher at the amp if you don't have to? You're just driving it harder at that point.


----------



## foet

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> Very nice, it looks really professional. Is that Viablue shielding?


 
   
  Thanks
 And it is Viablue, best colored shielding I could find at that time. Some sort of combination between fabric mixed with PET strings for support (techflex). Not the easiest to work with..
   
  @ Heatshrink question
   
  A lighter or a hair dryer. Takes a bit of messing about before you discover the perfect distance to shrink without discoloring or burning / melting it.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Has anyone here recabled a DT770 pro 80 and did it make much difference...cable seems fairly thick and of decent quality so not sure if it will be worth it...
> 
> Cheers


 
   
  I have, went from a single to dual entry.  The Bass actually increased.  So much so, I sold the headphone as it gave me a headache to use it.  Then again, I've never really been a BIG BASS head.  Though, I have to say... for action movie watching... it was second to none of all the headphones I owned.
   
 Here is a link to the Gallery if interested...


----------



## harvey781

just a little sharing


----------



## KimLaroux

This is more an hack than a hi-fi custom cable. Dell laptops have a Mini-DIN connector which outputs video signals but also SPDIF coaxial. The SPDIF signal is going trough pin 7 on most of them, and so is it on mine. I tested it before buying a high-quality Mini-DIN to Mini-DIN cable from Ebay (advertised as a CD player control cable). The Mini-DIN plugs have 8 pins, but I'm actually using only one of them. I cut the plug at one end (actually a foot from the end, so I can still use the other plug for something else...), found the wire connected to pin 7 with a DMM, and soldered an RCA connector to it. I didn't even have to cut any pins to the DIN plug, it fits as is into the Dell socket.
   
  The cable is high quality, double shielded. Both connectors are 24K gold plated.
   

   
  Yes I know, I need a real photo camera...


----------



## WayTooCrazy

kimlaroux said:


> Yes I know, I need a real photo camera...




Real cameras take away from Audio fund...


----------



## MorbidToaster

waytoocrazy said:


> kimlaroux said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I know, I need a real photo camera...
> ...




Heck I sold mine for audio.


----------



## sml1226

Can anyone tell me how wire position would affect the pattern that comes out of a 6 wire flat braid? I haven't got around to trying it yet to know what ends up where. I plan on going two color (B&W probably)


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Very nice braiding!  Any source for tutorials?
  Quote: 





harvey781 said:


> just a little sharing


----------



## Phos

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Very nice braiding!  Any source for tutorials?


 
   
  The top one is a litz braid with two wires per strand.  
   
  The second one I can't identify.  Looks like he used speaker
   
  The third one is essentially a weave like you might do on a loom.  When I first saw this braid it kind of cracked me up, gave me the idea for the quote "In spite of its name, bandwidth has nothing to do with the width of the wire."


----------



## harvey781

Quote: 





phos said:


> The top one is a litz braid with two wires per strand.
> 
> The second one I can't identify.  Looks like he used speaker
> 
> The third one is essentially a weave like you might do on a loom.  When I first saw this braid it kind of cracked me up, gave me the idea for the quote "In spite of its name, bandwidth has nothing to do with the width of the wire."


 
   

  u ar actually right on the first one! quite common braid huh?
   
  the second one is not a speaker cable... i actually use it for my iems.... sorry for the photo, probably becoz i took the photo from long distance so it looks kind of blury :$
   
  for the third one... most of the people cannot stand the width of it  but honestly it sound quite nice


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





harvey781 said:


> u ar actually right on the first one! quite common braid huh?
> 
> the second one is not a speaker cable... i actually use it for my iems.... sorry for the photo, probably becoz i took the photo from long distance so it looks kind of blury :$
> 
> for the third one... most of the people cannot stand the width of it  but honestly it sound quite nice


 
  Wow that's impressive... but why so many wires?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> ... but why so many wires?


 
  Because he could... Nice braid though.. dunno how he got all of them onto the IEM connectors tho.


----------



## harvey781

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Wow that's impressive... but why so many wires?


 
  in my opinion, i do think mixing different types of cable can make better sound quality! like for example silver cable is lag of bass, than add a copper to it!
   
  but sometimes mixing cable can makes it even worst....


----------



## sml1226

harvey781 said:


> for the third one... most of the people cannot stand the width of it  but honestly it sound quite nice




I love flat braids for ICs and other more stationary cables. They look really nice. Would you mind sharing how you got the pattern you have there?


----------



## Phos

Quote: 





harvey781 said:


> u ar actually right on the first one! quite common braid huh?
> 
> the second one is not a speaker cable... i actually use it for my iems.... sorry for the photo, probably becoz i took the photo from long distance so it looks kind of blury :$
> 
> for the third one... most of the people cannot stand the width of it  but honestly it sound quite nice


 
   
  I meant speaker wire, but now I see that it's actually three wires per strand flat braid.  I thought the clear wire was a stripe on the side of it.


----------



## harvey781

Quote:


sml1226 said:


> I love flat braids for ICs and other more stationary cables. They look really nice. Would you mind sharing how you got the pattern you have there?


 
  no jokes! actually I got the pattern and the idea from my grandma.... when i look at her woven fabric... i start trying to make it by using some old tv cables and practise my skills...
   
  search for sewing tutorial or different fabrics name in search engine will lead u to some good website which might give u some good idea for diy cable


----------



## Phos

I'd actually refer to it as a weave.  I imagine you could convert a small loom to make it easier to do this type of cable.


----------



## thepredestrian

How stiff is this wire?
  Quote: 





harvey781 said:


> just a little sharing


----------



## harvey781

Quote: 





thepredestrian said:


> How stiff is this wire?


 
  not really stiff


----------



## foet

Quote: 





harvey781 said:


> just a little sharing


 
   
  First off all love the blue cable!
  What kind of plugs are that in the litle 3.5-3.5 cable? Looks to have a nice big diameter to work with.


----------



## harvey781

Quote: 





foet said:


> First off all love the blue cable!
> What kind of plugs are that in the litle 3.5-3.5 cable? Looks to have a nice big diameter to work with.


 
   
  the surrounding of the plug is made of carbon fibre, but not really sure what kind of plug is it under the carbon fibre.... becoz it was a gift from my friend


----------



## cogsand gears




----------



## liamstrain

I like those metal UE connectors. Did you make them (metal sheath over plastic?) ?


----------



## piotrus-g

How are these new lunashops' TF10 plugs? I thought about buying some


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> I like those metal UE connectors. Did you make them (metal sheath over plastic?) ?


 
   
  No there from Lunashops.
   
  Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> How are these new lunashops' TF10 plugs? I thought about buying some


 
   
  There pretty good - nice quality. Sadly, the pins that came with them are no good for me as the sockets on my TF10 have been stretched :C  These are a combo of the aluminium bodies and a pair of the westone connectors from that ebay seller.  The pins without the body shell are no use to me so shoot me a pm if you want them minus bodies.
   
  A couple of days after I ordered these ones the slightly larger pin diameter westone compatiable ones arrived on the Lunashops site... They are the ones with the black bodies + the pin ends are compatiable with recessed sockets. I have ordered a pair of those ones today for an IEM cable for someone else, so ill let you know how those ones are. When they eventualy arrive....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Looking great as usual Luke.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> A couple of days after I ordered these ones the slightly larger pin diameter westone compatiable ones arrived on the Lunashops site... They are the ones with the black bodies + the pin ends are compatiable with recessed sockets. I have ordered a pair of those ones today for an IEM cable for someone else, so ill let you know how those ones are. When they eventualy arrive....


 
   
  I am so confused about that site, are those pins come in a pair? or two orders = 1 pair (enough for one cable with Left and Right)


----------



## Toxic Cables

I believe they come in pairs Ken.


----------



## kenman345

Thanks man, looking to get a few pairs for some friends wanting to make cables, and personal projects
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I believe they come in pairs Ken.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Looking great as usual Luke.


 
   
  Thanks Frank. But I must say your machined solid silver connectors with the sapphire and ruby L / R indicators knock spots off this! The nicest looking cable I have ever seen.
   
  Only been able to listen to a few tracks due to a bit of a nasty cold hanging on, but so far I am very impressed! Hopefully next week I will be able to rack up some hours.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks Luke, drop me an email once you have had a good listen, i am looking forward to reading your thoughts.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Great looking cable Cogs! What's this about machined pins? I need to look at that! So yes, tell me what you think of the cable. That's my next setup.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Edit, not sure if i am allowed to comment so will leave it to Luke.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I really would like to see these pins Kabelmeister!  Let's see them!  I'm very interested!  Any links?
   
  Also, the LOD that I turned into the "Copperhead" LOD had an issue with it (garbage LOD!)  The pins lifted from the PCB... so I lose sound if you move it too much.  Anyone have an idea for another type of LOD?  I don't want to rip apart my Fiio LOD (as I know it will be of better quality than the one I did tear apart and use).  Looking for suggestions.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> I really would like to see these pins Kabelmeister!  Let's see them!  I'm very interested!  Any links?


 
   
*Post 281,*
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/601003/uk-2012-head-fi-meet-september-15th-cambridgeshire/270
   
  The bodies are from the Switchcraft Shielded Tini-QG (Mini XLR) and the Valab (3 Pin XLR) as these are too expensive to produce in small quantities, the internals are my own.
   
  Unfortunately the plugs are not for sale to the DIY community at present but i will offer them soon. 
  You can also get XLR plugs with silver pins here,
   
http://www.bocchtech.com/bocchinoaudio/baxlr_prices.htm


----------



## thepredestrian

I ordered a pair of these UE pin connectors from Lunashops. How is the metal sheath like? How do you prevent it from sliding down? Is there a catch somewhere that you clip it onto or do you need to hot glue it down?
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


>


----------



## cogsand gears

Will do.
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks Luke, drop me an email once you have had a good listen, i am looking forward to reading your thoughts.


 
   
  Thank you. The pins are pretty good quality, and a reasonable price. Shipping takes a while as its from Lunashops, but it is free so cant complain too much.  
   
  Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Great looking cable Cogs! What's this about machined pins? I need to look at that! So yes, tell me what you think of the cable. That's my next setup.


 
   
   The metal sheath is ok - feels good quality, not too thin or too thick. You will probably need to use glue on it. They are push fit and will stay in place untill you pull on the connector to remove the cable from the socket.
   
  Quote: 





thepredestrian said:


> I ordered a pair of these UE pin connectors from Lunashops. How is the metal sheath like? How do you prevent it from sliding down? Is there a catch somewhere that you clip it onto or do you need to hot glue it down?


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> What's this about machined pins? I need to look at that!


 
  x2
  @*Kabelmeister *IMHO you're allowed to comment on your product (esspecially when asked) as long it's not advertising. But don't take that for granted.


----------



## Toxic Cables

I have posted a link above that has the description along with pictures.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I have posted a link above that has the description along with pictures.


 
   
  Oh... How come I thought about TF10 plugs not the mini-xlr for Audeze. Sorry for confusion.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Oh... How come I thought about TF10 plugs not the mini-xlr for Audeze. Sorry for confusion.


 
   
  Yes those are the mini XLR and standard XLR.


----------



## yodanyo

I don't know if this the right thread but I need a bit help making sure I'm making a LOD correctly. Sorry I'm new to modding.So my plan was to make a LOD with audio out and mini-usb port for charging/data for my Diymod. Caps are internal so not needed in the LOD.
   
  My question is for the USB part, pinout.ru stated that 23 (data -) must connect to VCC with a 10k resistor and 25(data +) must be connected to ground.
  I didn't have any resistors so i opened up a laser mouse that I threw out a long time ago and that there were smt 10k resistors on its board [103]. So I connected 23 and 25 with one of the 103 resistors, and 27 with 15 with a 103 resistor. (Since I could only use the 103 resistor, I reinserted pin 29 but cut in half [so that it doesnt come out at the front]). 
   
  I am going to attach 23, 25,, 27, and *16 with its corresponding pin on a mini usb female connector. Here is a picture below. Is this correct?


----------



## Deathdeisel

Hey guys I know theres a thread for help with this stuff, but it was locked when i found it, so ill try here. I have a 3.5m to 3.5m cable that I use often in my bathroom to plug in to my radio from my phone for music during the shower. Due to high humidity and being a somewhat cheap/old cable its gotten gunk/residue on the connectors and become very staticy and etc. Id like to rather than replace it all, maybe fix it and add new tips. Wheres a good place to do so, for relative cheapness, and how do i solder it exactly? I know find ground to ground, live to live and etc but ive never seen the inside of a connector so idk. 
   
  Thanks for any and all info. DD


----------



## liamstrain

On the inside of a 3.5mm trs, there will be 3 solder points. One connected to the tip, one the ring, and one the sleeve. These always correlate to tip=left channel, ring = right channel, sleeve = ground. All this will usually have some sort of strain relief around it (either a metal crimp or plastic sleeve), then the barrel of the connector gets screwed on. 
   
  I order most of my parts for cables and connectors from markertek.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Hey guys I know theres a thread for help with this stuff, but it was locked when i found it, so ill try here. I have a 3.5m to 3.5m cable that I use often in my bathroom to plug in to my radio from my phone for music during the shower. Due to high humidity and being a somewhat cheap/old cable its gotten gunk/residue on the connectors and become very staticy and etc. Id like to rather than replace it all, maybe fix it and add new tips. Wheres a good place to do so, for relative cheapness, and how do i solder it exactly? I know find ground to ground, live to live and etc but ive never seen the inside of a connector so idk.
> 
> Thanks for any and all info. DD


 
   
Here's the plug.
DIY cable how-to thread.


----------



## Yoga Flame

Mini TRS to mini TRS cable braided with Navships wire. (For wiring a remote pot to my upcoming Volumite controller that I'll be installing in my Buffalo II.)
   

  Balanced headphone cable: 4-pin XLR to mini TRRS with Mogami star quad. (The TRRS goes into my _modified_ Fostex T50RP.)
   

  Standard 3-pin XLR balanced interconnects with Mogami star quad and Neutrik connectors.
   
  Neutrik's cable strain relief is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Nice work, i just love the look of red cables.


----------



## DefQon

Hey Toxic Cable MOT, http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Audeze-LCD-2-8ft-8-wire-18AWG-Rectangular-wire-Pure-OCC-Silver-cable-/120893802484?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item1c25d507f4#ht_1421wt_1397 certified reseller of Toxic cables or fake?
   
  Really want to pull the plug on these but since no has posted impressions of these its hard to say.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Hey Toxic Cable MOT, http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Audeze-LCD-2-8ft-8-wire-18AWG-Rectangular-wire-Pure-OCC-Silver-cable-/120893802484?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item1c25d507f4#ht_1421wt_1397 certified reseller of Toxic cables or fake?
> 
> Really want to pull the plug on these but since no has posted impressions of these its hard to say.


 
   
   That is Frank's / Kabelmeister's ebay store - so they are real.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I want to do this if I start to DIY my cables. One red and one black. 
   
  Quote: 





yoga flame said:


> Standard 3-pin XLR balanced interconnects with Mogami star quad and Neutrik connectors.
> 
> Neutrik's cable strain relief is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Hey Toxic Cable MOT, http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Audeze-LCD-2-8ft-8-wire-18AWG-Rectangular-wire-Pure-OCC-Silver-cable-/120893802484?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item1c25d507f4#ht_1421wt_1397 certified reseller of Toxic cables or fake?
> 
> Really want to pull the plug on these but since no has posted impressions of these its hard to say.


 
   
  That's me. Unfortunately there are no reviews yet, the ebay feedback has a few comments from several buyers of that cable.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> On the inside of a 3.5mm trs, there will be 3 solder points. One connected to the tip, one the ring, and one the sleeve. These always correlate to tip=left channel, ring = right channel, sleeve = ground. All this will usually have some sort of strain relief around it (either a metal crimp or plastic sleeve), then the barrel of the connector gets screwed on.
> 
> I order most of my parts for cables and connectors from markertek.


 
   
  Quote: 





mad max said:


> Here's the plug.
> DIY cable how-to thread.


 
  Thanks both of you guys. I took the cable, stripped it and seperated it to make sure the wires were clean and useable, and now am ordering the plugs. Will post up pictures when i get it built. I may also build one of my own for my car. 
   
   
  Also whats the best strain relief? I would like to use them on the connections but dont know if they are sold or etc.


----------



## Benno1988

I seem to be able to find wire by the metre (or foot in the states  ) either expensive 99.99999999% prue stuff or el cheapo.
   
  Who sells the in between? Cable that isn't super pure $10/foot stuff but has decent insulation and isn't microphonic?
   
  Preferable 2 core or 4 core colour coded etc to make it easy for me


----------



## liamstrain

mogami


----------



## sml1226

canare


----------



## Benno1988

One word answers are win. Thanks. Will look up now.

Edit: Is it the microphone cable that I'm after? Don't think I need the shielding, strip it off?


----------



## Lurkumaural

Yeah, I think it's mic cable. You want star-quad. To avoid microphonics, keep the insulation (and subsequently the shielding). To minimize bulk, buy the mini: Mogami W2893 or Canare L-4E5C. There are likely other models and even whole brands of suitable cable that can be easily found, but these are the more common types.


----------



## liamstrain

I'm fond of one word answers. 
   
  I usually use the Mogami 2893 or 2534 - I leave the shielding on for most uses, but it is not strictly necessary. Mostly it depends on if I'm going to do anything aesthetically/ergonomics wise with other over wraps or braiding or anything... Ultimately, you're just after the 4 conductors.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> That's me. Unfortunately there are no reviews yet, the ebay feedback has a few comments from several buyers of that cable.


 
   
  Have you personally listened to the cables with the LCD2's? What's so different between the rectangular silver cable and regular silver cable? Dramatic change in detail/signature?


----------



## Benno1988

Thanks!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Have you personally listened to the cables with the LCD2's? What's so different between the rectangular silver cable and regular silver cable? Dramatic change in detail/signature?


 
   
  Yes i have, i own the LCD-2 r1, r2 and LCD-3. I don't want to derail this thread talking about my cables, if you would like to email me then we can have a chat..


----------



## kingoftown1

no love for gotham?


----------



## julianbell92

Nice job, and I have to agree, their strain relief is superbly implemented, especially on those XLRs.
  Quote: 





yoga flame said:


> Standard 3-pin XLR balanced interconnects with Mogami star quad and Neutrik connectors.
> 
> Neutrik's cable strain relief is a thing of beauty.


 
   
  Lovely job luke, you've done a great job with the metal casings on the connectors and the amber looks great in contrast to the silver braiding.
   
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


>


 
   


>


----------



## BW801s

a larger dia. cable will not hurt your equipment, it will only make the signal stronger and cleaner. length will take away from quality so you want em the length you need them to be and no longer than that.(shorter the better) My home stereo is fairly powerful and my speakers(B&W801) are bi-wired so there are 2 speaker cables(Kimber) to each speaker, and each cable is 28mm thick. So there are 2 28mm thick cables to each speaker. thats pretty big. they are absolutley awesome though. The price is a different story(guilt)


----------



## Deathdeisel

Anyone know of any good strain reliefs for full sized and iem sized cable ?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

http://www.head-fi.org/t/407367/strain-relief-for-custom-work


----------



## danny93

Gonna do a recable for my Beyers....Mogami vs Canare vs save up a bit for Toxic
   
  Also the Mini starquad or regular? 
   
  Cheers DIY´ers


----------



## julianbell92

If you need (or would prefer) more flexibility save for the Toxic, it's silky soft!
   
  Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Gonna do a recable for my Beyers....Mogami vs Canare vs save up a bit for Toxic
> 
> Also the Mini starquad or regular?
> 
> Cheers DIY´ers


----------



## danny93

julianbell92 said:


> If you need (or would prefer) more flexibility save for the Toxic, it's silky soft!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...




Nah don't care how flexible it is just SQ, is there a big difference between the 2? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## hdufour

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Gonna do a recable for my Beyers....Mogami vs Canare vs save up a bit for Toxic
> 
> Also the Mini starquad or regular?
> 
> Cheers DIY´ers


 
   
  Mini starquad.  I love my blue 4E5C from markertek. not too heavy, not too bad on microphonics (unless you strip the outer jacket off).  I did my HD650s and DT770's with it and worked out really well.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Nah don't care how flexible it is just SQ, is there a big difference between the 2?


 
   
  No.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> No.


 
  I dunno... I used Mogami 2534 (DIY), Furutech and Toxic Wires on my TF10 and I can hear differences between all of the wires.  In preference from Best to worst...
  1. Toxic Wires
  2. Furutech
  3. Stock
  4. Mogami 2534.
   
  Now this is with the TF10, as I've used the Mogami 2534 for most my other projects and it's sounded fine.  To me, cables are cables are cables doesn't always fly.  It's tap water vs Poland Spring water.  They're all wet and quench your thirst, but it's what Poland Spring has taken out of the water that makes it taste better... hence lots of people buy filters for their tap water (I do.. I don't like my tap water... others seem to be ok).
   
  So, I'm not a HARDCORE believe in cables, but I have heard a difference.... or have convinced myself that I have (and I've had other people listen to the cables... and I don't tell them brands or cost... and they seem to pick similarly for the most part).
   
  I think the best part of cables, is the DIY part and making it much more compliant and looking better than factory (guess I like dressed up cables).


----------



## 65535

Quote: 





kingoftown1 said:


> no love for gotham?


 
  Gotham cables are about the nicest I have worked with. However sourcing the cable isn't as easy as Canare or Mogami.


----------



## Toxic Cables

.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> I think the best part of cables, is the DIY part and making it much more compliant and looking better than factory (guess I like dressed up cables).


 
   
  Me too!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Lovely job luke, you've done a great job with the metal casings on the connectors and the amber looks great in contrast to the silver braiding.


 
  Thanks dude. Im listening right now, and the cable has really transformed the TF10's into something great! No more recessed mids. They are a different beast now.


----------



## soundlikes

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> I dunno... I used Mogami 2534 (DIY), Furutech and Toxic Wires on my TF10 and I can hear differences between all of the wires.  In preference from Best to worst...
> 1. Toxic Wires
> 2. Furutech
> 3. Stock
> ...


 
  Lublin has a really good tap water.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





soundlikes said:


> Lublin has a really good tap water.


 
  I'm on vacation in the mountains and I have spring water in my tap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  EOT


----------



## haejuk

Anyone know where to get some 18 or 20 AWG copper wire with clear insulation?


----------



## Phos

Quote: 





haejuk said:


> Anyone know where to get some 18 or 20 AWG copper wire with clear insulation?


 
How about 19AWG?


----------



## haejuk

That looks really good!  Have you used it before?  It doesn't look very flexible, but it is hard to tell from the picture.  Is it suitable for headphone re-cabling (running 4 wires of course)?


----------



## sml1226

You can also get the JenaLabs 18AWG Ultrawire. It's a lot pricier than the Kimber, but just letting you know your options. 

I'm still hoping to find some stranded 14AWG in a clear jacket, but at this point I'm probably just going to go with black and white insulation and deal with it from there.


----------



## sml1226

haejuk said:


> That looks really good!  Have you used it before?  It doesn't look very flexible, but it is hard to tell from the picture.  Is it suitable for headphone re-cabling (running 4 wires of course)?



There's a D5000 (I think) pictured in here done with TCSS. You could definitely do something smaller or with more strands if you want more flexibility though.


----------



## haejuk

Yeah, I am looking for something like Jena Labs wire, but I am hoping there are some cheaper alternatives with similar quality.
  I found this: http://www.eywire.com/shou.asp?id=1749
  However, I haven't heard back from them about it yet.  Also, I am doubting I can get it by the foot from that site.  I can't find anyplace that sells that wire bulk.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Are you looking to make a REALLY long cable or something? If not, Peter sells his 24 AWG Nucleotide wire in bulk.
   
  http://doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=2
   
  se


----------



## haejuk

That is actually a backup choice for my headphone cable.  I just want my cable to have some thickness to it, mostly for look and feel rather than SQ.  I don't plan on making it longer than 10 feet, probably less.  I was just disappointed by how thin some 26 AWG wire I bought was.  Such thin wire would look pretty silly on my D2000s, I am worried that 24 AWG won't look much better.
   
  Edit:  Although looking at the pictures on that site, the cables made with that wire look really good!  I am just sad that I will have to make some interconnects out of the 26 AWG wire I got.  3 foot interconnects should be fine at 2x 26 AWG, right?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





haejuk said:


> Edit:  Although looking at the pictures on that site, the cables made with that wire look really good!  I am just sad that I will have to make some interconnects out of the 26 AWG wire I got.  3 foot interconnects should be fine at 2x 26 AWG, right?


 
   
  Oh absolutely. You could even go much smaller than that. So don't worry about it.
   
  se


----------



## haejuk

Cool!  It will always bother me that my interconnects look more like IEM cables though.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





haejuk said:


> Cool!  It will always bother me that my interconnects look more like IEM cables though.


 
   
  Well, there's always...
   

   




   
  se


----------



## haejuk

Lol!  The guy's facial expression looks like someone is holding a gun to his head and screaming at him to smile for the camera.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





haejuk said:


> Lol!  The guy's facial expression looks like someone is holding a gun to his head and screaming at him to smile for the camera.


 
   
  Oh, you haven's seen the "Smilin' Bob" Enzyte commercials before? There was a time when you couldn't avoid them.
   




   
  se


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





haejuk said:


> Lol!  The guy's facial expression looks like someone is holding a gun to his head and screaming at him to smile for the camera.


 
  HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Carlos671

My first cable  How does it look?
   
  It is kimber TCSS in 2 twisted pairs under the sheath.  Rean (neutrik) connectors either side.  It's for my AKG 141 mk2's.
   
  Definite improvement in sound too! A much wider soundstage and instruments occupying there own space.  Especially noticed on Joe Jacksons - jack your dead.


----------



## julianbell92

Great job, love the black on red contrast, any chance of a picture of them plugged into the cans?
   
  Quote: 





carlos671 said:


> My first cable  How does it look?
> 
> It is kimber TCSS in 2 twisted pairs under the sheath.  Rean (neutrik) connectors either side.  It's for my AKG 141 mk2's.
> 
> Definite improvement in sound too! A much wider soundstage and instruments occupying there own space.  Especially noticed on Joe Jacksons - jack your dead.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





carlos671 said:


> My first cable  How does it look?
> 
> It is kimber TCSS in 2 twisted pairs under the sheath.  Rean (neutrik) connectors either side.  It's for my AKG 141 mk2's.
> 
> Definite improvement in sound too! A much wider soundstage and instruments occupying there own space.  Especially noticed on Joe Jacksons - jack your dead.


 
  Pretty good for a first time....but tip....try shortening the length of your heatshrink.


----------



## Carlos671

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Pretty good for a first time....but tip....try shortening the length of your heatshrink.


 
  I quite like the long heatshrink on the amp end but looking at the headphones now can see how shortening the heatshrink that end would help with flexibility.  Next project is a 3.5mm- 2 phono lead.  Was thinking of microphone cable for 80% of the lead then a wee breakout section going into twisted pairs.


----------



## Carlos671

Plugged into the fiio and the 141's


----------



## Carlos671

wanted a line level out for listening through my computer speakers when I'm not head-fi-ing.  Had a few phono sockets and 3.5mm headphone sockets in the house, oh an a box of staples..... Saves me having to disconnect stuff. 
   
  Get a line out through my amp even when it's turned off.  Will obviously build a sturdier case


----------



## DefQon

Do I see gas pipes welded into what looks like a Macbook laptop stand?


----------



## Carlos671

Yes you do....... Well it doesn't just look like a macbook stand.


----------



## 65535

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Do I see gas pipes welded into what looks like a Macbook laptop stand?


 
   
  Water pipe soldered.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Melt those pipes down and make them into some copper cables


----------



## RoskaL

Does anyone know if you can get micro USB jacks anywhere for custom USB cables? I'd love to do one for my phone but cannot find any

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





roskal said:


> Does anyone know if you can get micro USB jacks anywhere for custom USB cables? I'd love to do one for my phone but cannot find any
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 
   ~Not found any as yet, but I did salvage some from a 4 in 1 ( Micro / mini / iphone / Nokia) USB multi phone charger cable. Picked it up in a 99p shop. Came apart very easily.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Mini USB is available at Maplin, that's where i got some from.


----------



## liamstrain

Mouser carries them. 
  http://www.mouser.com/Interconnects/USB-Connectors/_/N-88hmf?Keyword=usb&FS=True


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Been chating to Frank and he let me know that transparent black for both of these will be arriving at the end of the month, along with trans blue for the SPC - really looking forward to that! Never seen trans blue before.


 
  Count me in for 20' or so of the Trans Black!  Woot!  I might even pick up enough to try out the Silver plated stuff, before jumping all the way to the full silver... I'll probably end up needed 120' in total... lol.


----------



## darren700

Can anybody tell me where i can buy a Ipod lod, not the whole cable, just the ipod connector so i can make my own lod with the connector.
   
  Thanks!
  Darren


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





darren700 said:


> Can anybody tell me where i can buy a Ipod lod, not the whole cable, just the ipod connector so i can make my own lod with the connector.
> 
> Thanks!
> Darren


 
   Qables sells them.


----------



## kenman345

Along with what cogsand Gears suggested, ALO Audio sells them and so does lunashops
  Quote: 





darren700 said:


> Can anybody tell me where i can buy a Ipod lod, not the whole cable, just the ipod connector so i can make my own lod with the connector.
> 
> Thanks!
> Darren


----------



## darren700

thanks alot guys!


----------



## more2teayap

I just bought an ipod dock DIY kit, I soldered everything and tired, it works, but after 2 seconds music stops, ipod doesn't recognize the dock anymore, but my other ready made dock works fine, any idea?


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





more2teayap said:


> I just bought an ipod dock DIY kit, I soldered everything and tired, it works, but after 2 seconds music stops, ipod doesn't recognize the dock anymore, but my other ready made dock works fine, any idea?


 
   
  What pin numbers did you solder too?


----------



## more2teayap

This kit already specify everything for me, the pin everything it already plug in the correct place, just need to solder, after soldering everything it works find for only 2 to 3 seconds


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





more2teayap said:


> This kit already specify everything for me, the pin everything it already plug in the correct place, just need to solder, after soldering everything it works find for only 2 to 3 seconds


 
  Im afraid Im not familiar with those kits. Most folks solder straight to pins 2 (ground), 3 (right), 4 (left), 11 & 15 joined to 68k to pin 21
   
  Possibly a loose solder joint on your 3.5 jack maybe?


----------



## more2teayap

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Im afraid Im not familiar with those kits. Most folks solder straight to pins 2 (ground), 3 (right), 4 (left), 11 & 15 joined to 68k to pin 21
> 
> Possibly a loose solder joint on your 3.5 jack maybe?


 
  Joints ok, I guess the resistor burn or what, Tried 2 dock but same thing happen


----------



## iamdacow

Hey can anyone tell me where i can purchase a jh/ westone style iem connector?? thanks


----------



## piotrus-g

lunashops.com


----------



## iamdacow

piotrus-g said:


> lunashops.com


 Cant find it


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> Cant find it


 
   
  http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1899


----------



## Toxic Cables

Same ones a little cheaper on ebay,
   
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-Replacement-Cable-Westone-UM3-DIY-Plug-/221010739827?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3375444273#ht_667wt_1265


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> Cant find it


 
   I would go for these ones: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1981
   
  The pins are actually 0.78 as advertised. The other type ( with clear plastic + no bodies ) I measused at 0.68


----------



## iamdacow

Ok thanks guys now for the crystal piccolino no site seems to sell it


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> Ok thanks guys now for the crystal piccolino no site seems to sell it


 
  Pricey! And I found it a real PITA to work with.
   
  I think its been out of production for some time now.


----------



## kenman345

Link: http://jaben.net/shopping2/Crystal-cable-for-custome-IEMs-powered-by-Crystal-Piccolino.html
  Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> Ok thanks guys now for the crystal piccolino no site seems to sell it


 
  EDIT: Sorry, I added the link without looking. Apparently they are sold out. I think they really are out of production. Check the Classified section.


----------



## drez

If you are looking for OCC silver with added gold content Piccolino is not the only place I would look.  As far as I know the Piccolino wire uses coaxial structure with stranded center conductor, internal dielectric and then an outer braided shield.  Apart from this construction I think other suppliers of OCC silver/gold are a more economical choice.  But if Piccolino is what you are after, maybe you can still buy some other gold injected OCC silver so you can compare the differences for us


----------



## iamdacow

Haha but damn its expensive as F%^$. I think as a newbie i will start with sth cheap. Thanks guys


----------



## drez

I would recommend checking out toxic cables' gold injected OCC silver (hopefully I am not contravening posting rules or something) not really sure of any third company that sells gold injected OCC silver.  Toxic Cables prices are vastly more reasonably than Piccolino.


----------



## kenman345

You shouldn't be breaking any rules with that post. I had my thread shut down because of the rules you are probably thinking of. It's basically that the Head-Fi website is not to be used by Members of the Trade to make financial gains through it. If they are asked about a product they can talk about it, but are not to be giving out prices or offer up any extra information. They need to have their own website or email address to handle that. Someone talking about their sales/items or where to get something is completely fine, especially since you're not a MOT.
  Quote: 





drez said:


> I would recommend checking out toxic cables' gold injected OCC silver (hopefully I am not contravening posting rules or something) not really sure of any third company that sells gold injected OCC silver.  Toxic Cables prices are vastly more reasonably than Piccolino.


 
   
  And yes, I believe Toxic Cables is the only place to get Gold-Plated OCC Silver cables. I've been considering getting a cable made for my AS-2b's, but I have Chris_Himself working on a Silver Ray IEM cable and a DHC Nucleotide IEM cable for me. Both with Rhodium plated mini-plugs. Should be more than adequate for me and his prices are cheaper, though they are only going to be Copper wires or Silver wires.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





drez said:


> I would recommend checking out toxic cables' gold injected OCC silver (hopefully I am not contravening posting rules or something) not really sure of any third company that sells gold injected OCC silver.  Toxic Cables prices are vastly more reasonably than Piccolino.


 
   It really is great stuff. Both to work with and SQ wise.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> And yes, I believe Toxic Cables is the only place to get Gold-Plated OCC Silver cables. I've been considering getting a cable made for my AS-2b's, but I have Chris_Himself working on a Silver Ray IEM cable and a DHC Nucleotide IEM cable for me. Both with Rhodium plated mini-plugs. Should be more than adequate for me and his prices are cheaper, though they are only going to be Copper wires or Silver wires.


 
   Im not trying to be a smart arse, just for info - Toxic Cables OCC Silver has a small percentage of gold mixed in - it is a alloy, not gold plated.
   
  The TC Silver really has to be heard dude. I cant comment on chris_himself cables, but I have a DIY Necleotide one, and the TC silver is a far more noticeable change + its much more flexible. But, It depends what your after in a cable really.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Same ones a little cheaper on ebay,
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-Replacement-Cable-Westone-UM3-DIY-Plug-/221010739827?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3375444273#ht_667wt_1265


 
   
   
  I actually got 2 sets of these to find out they don't work with Westone 4 sockets. They only work for the UM3x sockets apparently. (That's what the seller told me.) The difference is .03mm. I decided not to persue because it just isn't worth the hassle to ship to HK.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> I actually got 2 sets of these to find out they don't work with Westone 4 sockets. They only work for the UM3x sockets apparently. (That's what the seller told me.) The difference is .03mm. I decided not to persue because it just isn't worth the hassle to ship to HK.


 
  Thanks for letting me.


----------



## kenman345

What do you mean? where were they small? 
  Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> I actually got 2 sets of these to find out they don't work with Westone 4 sockets. They only work for the UM3x sockets apparently. (That's what the seller told me.) The difference is .03mm. I decided not to persue because it just isn't worth the hassle to ship to HK.


----------



## ardgedee

+- 0.03mm should ordinarily be within tolerance.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> +- 0.03mm should ordinarily be within tolerance.


 
  It wasn't a matter of tolerance, the guy said that difference made the plug only usable for UM3x headphones. Whether or not this is true, I don't know.
  Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> What do you mean? where were they small?


 
  Yes they were too small.


----------



## kenman345

I meant the pins or the part the plastic piece? Did you find a solution? I ordered the same ones and noticed they were a bit loose but thought it was the plastic part that goes into the recessed part. I might need to tell Chris_Himself to hold off for new plugs. I also don't wanna stretch out the plugs on mine so i cant use the stock.
  Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Yes they were too small.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> I meant the pins or the part the plastic piece? Did you find a solution? I ordered the same ones and noticed they were a bit loose but thought it was the plastic part that goes into the recessed part. I might need to tell Chris_Himself to hold off for new plugs. I also don't wanna stretch out the plugs on mine so i cant use the stock.


 
  I would think chris_himself, someone who makes IEM cables for a living would have a steady supply of the correct pins so i doubt there is any need to contact him regarding this.


----------



## kenman345

He doesn't/can't do Recessed ports. I had to order those pins so he could.
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I would think chris_himself, someone who makes IEM cables for a living would have a steady supply of the correct pins so i doubt there is any need to contact him regarding this.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Anyone use this wire before?  Looks like it might be good for IEMS...


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Anyone use this wire before?  Looks like it might be good for IEMS...


 
   
  Great find! I'm tempted to buy it, but the fact that it's 1 meter long (3.3 feet), not counting the braiding, might take away the fun. I guess I can always just solder 2 pieces at the Y-split. And it should work great for interconnects and LODs. I'm not a big believer in silver having an advantage over a big diameter decent purity copper, but for 5$ it won't hurt.


----------



## drez

Finished my first USB cable.  Unfortunately I did the heat-shrink with cable bent the wrong way, so next time I will hopefully get this right with this cable as a reference, but this is the way the wires wanted to go.  This worked much better with the cable bending in the other direction but that was not convenient in my setup.  Contruction is 26AWG OCC copper D+ and D- parallel pair with mylar/aluminium shielding, and a ground conductor terminated longer to sit away from the signal wires.  perhaps ground wrapped around the shielded signal pair could also work and would look nicer, but this seems to work anyhow.  I am convinced that short USB cable is the way to go, at least with the HiFace (I have JKSPDIF mk3), there is just no comparison with *any* longer cables regardless of price.


----------



## liamstrain

Can you just heat up the shrink again, and bend it the direction you want while it cools?


----------



## drez

^ I did this in the end but and it worked, but the heatshrink wrinkled up a bit from being stretched then compressed.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ChipZ

Hello, all DIYers. I'm about to do my first mod. Recabling my AKG k518 LE, and i wonder what cable i should go with(ebay, or similar). I would like a cable that's a bit thicker and tougher than the original. And i will sleeve it also, but have already found that.
   
  Gotta go now, so thanks in advance
   
  Edit:
  Now I have some more time: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280724024682#ht_2400wt_1213 this cable I noticed was recommended in another thread. But it only ships in the uk(I'm in Sweden) and I can't seem to find it in any other place.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





drez said:


> ^ I did this in the end but and it worked, but the heatshrink wrinkled up a bit from being stretched then compressed.  Thanks for the tip.


 
  How did you heat it up?  Lighter? Heat Gun?


----------



## slaweus

Quote: 





chipz said:


> Hello, all DIYers. I'm about to do my first mod. Recabling my AKG k518 LE, and i wonder what cable i should go with(ebay, or similar). I would like a cable that's a bit thicker and tougher than the original. And i will sleeve it also, but have already found that.
> 
> Gotta go now, so thanks in advance
> 
> ...


 

 I think that the canare L-4E6S or little thinner L-4E5C will be grat for you. It's no problem to get it from ebay.


----------



## ChipZ

Quote: 





slaweus said:


> I think that the canare L-4E6S or little thinner L-4E5C will be grat for you. It's no problem to get it from ebay.


 
  Thanks, mailed the seller and shipping was not a problem so which one do you think is better? The van damme is cheaper and since it's for the k518 which is a 60$ headphone, I don't wanna spend to much money. Or are there other alternatives than mic cables?
   
  Is this 2 cores + ground? http://www.markertek.com/Cables/Bulk-Wire-Cable/Bulk-Audio-Cable/Canare-Corporation-Of-America/L-2B2ATGY-200M.xhtml  I'm considering a thinner cable and if the shippning costs are low that site has pretty good prices (forget that, not shipping outside of us for less than 100 $)


----------



## hdufour

Quote: 





chipz said:


> Thanks, mailed the seller and shipping was not a problem so which one do you think is better? The van damme is cheaper and since it's for the k518 which is a 60$ headphone, I don't wanna spend to much money. Or are there other alternatives than mic cables?
> 
> Is this 2 cores + ground? http://www.markertek.com/Cables/Bulk-Wire-Cable/Bulk-Audio-Cable/Canare-Corporation-Of-America/L-2B2ATGY-200M.xhtml  I'm considering a thinner cable and if the shippning costs are low that site has pretty good prices (forget that, not shipping outside of us for less than 100 $)


 
  That cable is only 2 wires and no ground (unless you would use the foil wrap and NO!)  I'm with slaweus 4e5c cable.  Its nice, durable, well protected and is decent to work with...cheap enough too from markertek.  comes in a few groovy colors too


----------



## ChipZ

Quote: 





hdufour said:


> That cable is only 2 wires and no ground (unless you would use the foil wrap and NO!)  I'm with slaweus 4e5c cable.  Its nice, durable, well protected and is decent to work with...cheap enough too from markertek.  comes in a few groovy colors too


 
  Thank you, I will look for a place that ships to Sweden then.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Link: http://jaben.net/shopping2/Crystal-cable-for-custome-IEMs-powered-by-Crystal-Piccolino.html
> EDIT: Sorry, I added the link without looking. Apparently they are sold out. I think they really are out of production. Check the Classified section.


 
  There is a Piccolino ipod LOD in the F/S section that goes for $200. And no Jaben just has them out of stock, but it is not out of production, well not until Gaby stops production that is. Unfortunately I bought the last 5ft of Piccolino that was in the classified section, so the OP's luck is either buy that LOD or wait one of the other members or myself to sell the cable.


----------



## slaweus

My last work, KPP drivers + KSC75 + Conducfil 3014 cable + Neutrik NYS-231BG
  2RCA - 2RCA cable on Conducfil 8896 and Pailiccs plugs


----------



## julianbell92

Lovely job especially on the PortaPro/KSC75 hybrids!
  Quote: 





slaweus said:


> My last work, KPP drivers + KSC75 + Conducfil 3014 cable + Neutrik NYS-231BG
> 2RCA - 2RCA cable on Conducfil 8896 and Pailiccs plugs


----------



## Leo888

Deleted - wrong thread


----------



## julianbell92

An 8' extension lead I made a while back with my Denon AH-D2000 stock cable and a cheap locking jack off ebay. The lock doesn't work, but it's secure enough.
   

  And a 6.3mm F to 3.5mm M adapter using Neutrik/Rean connectors and 6" of Van Damme Microphone cable:


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> An 8' extension lead I made a while back with my Denon AH-D2000 stock cable


 
   
  already sleeved too.  sweet!


----------



## liamstrain

New cable for the HD 25-1 ii (and switched for left side entry) ... 40" of Mogami 2893 (stripped of shielding) in royal blue paracord, with Cardas Sennheiser plugs and switchcraft 1/8th TRS.


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> New cable for the HD 25-1 ii (and switched for left side entry) ... 40" of Mogami 2893 (stripped of shielding) in royal blue paracord, with Cardas Sennheiser plugs and switchcraft 1/8th TRS.


 
   
  Looks great.  Good idea to leave the wire unsheathed when installing into the headband; I think it was McProgger who left it cotton-sheathed in the headband and it wasn't the cleanest job.
   
  How are microphonics after stripping the shielding and adding paracord?
   
  And has anyone tried to improve microphonics by twisting or braiding fiber in with the wires?  I had this idea of using the paracord "guts" into the braid, then you can sleeve it, but I haven't built a cable since I came up with that thought.
   
  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> and switched for left side entry


 
   
  Good thinking.  It's one of the things that bothers me about my wife's HD25 (almost as much as the sound sig) and until I do this specific part of the mod, I'll have a hard time convincing her that only her headphones are right-side entry whereas all of mine are left-side entry.


----------



## Zigis

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> And a 6.3mm F to 3.5mm M adapter using Neutrik/Rean connectors and 6" of Van Damme Microphone cable:


 
  Are 6.3mm socket Neutrik too? Can you point me where you get it and product Nr, Farnell? I made similar with neutriks 3.5mm (black, gold contacts), but cheap untrusted 6.3mm socket, can't find something good in reasonable price.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> Looks great.  Good idea to leave the wire unsheathed when installing into the headband; I think it was McProgger who left it cotton-sheathed in the headband and it wasn't the cleanest job.
> 
> How are microphonics after stripping the shielding and adding paracord?
> 
> Good thinking.  It's one of the things that bothers me about my wife's HD25 (almost as much as the sound sig) and until I do this specific part of the mod, I'll have a hard time convincing her that only her headphones are right-side entry whereas all of mine are left-side entry.


 
   
  Thanks. I had initially sheathed it in shrink tube, but it was still too bulk to really fit in there nicely, so I removed it, with only a little shrink left to help with structure at the Y-split. 
   
  Microphonics are better than the stock cable - my biggest issue was the stock cable (aside from being too long), was quite noisy, banging against my camera strap or messenger bag strap, etc. So this is a huge improvement. I've not noticed any noise at all. 
   
  Switching over to left hand entry, and the cable length were the whole reasons I did this. Pretty brilliant overall. And easy.


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Thanks. I had initially sheathed it in shrink tube, but it was still too bulk to really fit in there nicely, so I removed it, with only a little shrink left to help with structure at the Y-split.
> 
> Microphonics are better than the stock cable - my biggest issue was the stock cable (aside from being too long), was quite noisy, banging against my camera strap or messenger bag strap, etc. So this is a huge improvement. I've not noticed any noise at all.
> 
> Switching over to left hand entry, and the cable length were the whole reasons I did this. Pretty brilliant overall. And easy.


 

 If the HD25 is still being produced and shipped out with the steel cable (and I have heard from some owners that this is the case), that would help to explain the ridiculous noise problem.  When I switched my HD 424 over from stock to HD 650 cabling, everything changed, microphonics being not the least of them.  Personally I'd like to rid the world of that horrible cable.  It belongs in a museum.


----------



## julianbell92

Yeah it's the same Rean branding as the 3.5mm M, product number NYS2203P. I got it from audiospares.com, a UK company whose service was excellent, but farnell stock it too. 
  Quote: 





zigis said:


> Are 6.3mm socket Neutrik too? Can you point me where you get it and product Nr, Farnell? I made similar with neutriks 3.5mm (black, gold contacts), but cheap untrusted 6.3mm socket, can't find something good in reasonable price.


----------



## Zigis

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Yeah it's the same Rean branding as the 3.5mm M, product number NYS2203P. I got it from audiospares.com, a UK company whose service was excellent, but farnell stock it too.


 
  Thanks! Find it at Farnell.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> If the HD25 is still being produced and shipped out with the steel cable (and I have heard from some owners that this is the case), that would help to explain the ridiculous noise problem.  When I switched my HD 424 over from stock to HD 650 cabling, everything changed, microphonics being not the least of them.  Personally I'd like to rid the world of that horrible cable.  It belongs in a museum.


 
   
  Mine was the steel cable - but it is older (though just about everything but the drivers has been replaced over the years). I know when I replaced the cable from Senn - they sent me a steel one again - I don't know if that's just what they had in stock or if that is the current production. 
   
  The right side entry never made sense to me, until it was pointed out that they use the same model as a base for one of their broadcast headsets, and right hand boom mics are common - so this would simplify installation and wiring (and especially field repair).
   
  Edit - nevermind, the HME-25-1 has the boom mic on the left (which seems more standard than right), and uses left side entry - so now I really don't understand why they do that for the HD25-1...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Anyone here know where i can get Stillpoints ERS paper delivered to the UK, i am nearly out.
   
  Found.


----------



## haejuk

I can finally post something here:
   

   
  That's a 6 strand braided LOD cable with 26 AWG OFC copper wire I got from BTG Audio on eBay.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> New cable for the HD 25-1 ii (and switched for left side entry) ... 40" of Mogami 2893 (stripped of shielding) in royal blue paracord, with Cardas Sennheiser plugs and switchcraft 1/8th TRS.


 
   
  How much sound improvement do you think you've garnered?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





defqon said:


> How much sound improvement do you think you've garnered?


 
   





 None. This was all for ergonomics and aesthetics. Lots of good reasons to re-cable.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





defqon said:


> How much sound improvement do you think you've garnered?


 
  Would you care if he told you?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





haejuk said:


> I can finally post something here:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a 6 strand braided LOD cable with 26 AWG OFC copper wire I got from BTG Audio on eBay.


 
   
  Wow, you fit 6 strands into a LOD? Nice!
   
  Is that an O2? If so, where'd you get the shiny black face plate?


----------



## Phos

Looks to just be some black acrylic.


----------



## FloppyDawg

When people talk about the Mogami Microphone cable do they mean that they buy this: http://www.guitarcenter.com/Mogami-Gold-Neglex-Quad-Microphone-Cable-for-Studio-Neutrik-XLR-101957843-i1129212.gc?esid=mogami+neglex and then clip the ends off so that it is just the cable or can you buy the cable by itself?
 Help is much appreciated since I am trying to make a custom cable for my ATH M50's


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





floppydawg said:


> When people talk about the Mogami Microphone cable do they mean that they buy this: http://www.guitarcenter.com/Mogami-Gold-Neglex-Quad-Microphone-Cable-for-Studio-Neutrik-XLR-101957843-i1129212.gc?esid=mogami+neglex and then clip the ends off so that it is just the cable or can you buy the cable by itself?
> Help is much appreciated since I am trying to make a custom cable for my ATH M50's


 
   
Here ya go.


----------



## FloppyDawg

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> Here ya go.


 
   Thank you so much!
 Do you know if they ship to Australia though?
 I couldn't find anything on international shipping.


----------



## Forte

Quote: 





floppydawg said:


> Do you know if they ship to Australia though?


 
   
   
  Yes they do


----------



## FloppyDawg

Quote: 





forte said:


> Yes they do


 

 Awesome! Thanks for the quick reply.
 Buying 15 feet now


----------



## Nareg

Radioshack plug, I was surprised how nice it was. My cable barely fit in there with one layer of heat shrink on it. I'm thinking I'll leave the Y as is -- a little concerned about not having any strain relief but i see no reason those conductors should ever be bent at an extreme angle coming out of the Y.
   
   
  While I'm here, anyone know a good way to open up this partially liberated transducer from an SR60? The signal path to the voice coil must have snapped from overheating the solder pads during the re-cable and I need to get inside and find an alternative place to solder to for a repair. Damn Grado to hell for using superglued plastic at every corner of this thing. It has given me an unbelievable headache.


----------



## haejuk

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Wow, you fit 6 strands into a LOD? Nice!
> 
> Is that an O2? If so, where'd you get the shiny black face plate?


 
   
  Yes, that is an O2.  I got the face plate from this guy:
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/swap-meet/209792-fs-o2-headphone-amp-perspex-front-plates.html
   
  You can't really see in my picture, but it also has some engraving done.  It was really nice for 8 Euros shipped from Slovenia.
   
  And it was not very easy to get those 6 strands in there!


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





nareg said:


> Radioshack plug, I was surprised how nice it was. My cable barely fit in there with one layer of heat shrink on it.


 
   
  I think the gold 1/8" Radio Shack plug isn't bad at all. It has one particular advantage for soldering newbies: The insulation is cork._(*edit:* See Steve Eddy's correction below.)_ It's a difficult plug to ruin: if you accidentally overheat a solder joint, the worst you can do is char the insulation a little, while plastic will melt and warp and break or short a connection. So even though it's not the cheapest gold-plated plug you can find, and it's not all that good looking, it's a good one to start with, and you can practice soldering it and desoldering it and still have something useful when you're done.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I think the gold 1/8" Radio Shack plug isn't bad at all. It has one particular advantage for soldering newbies: The insulation is cork.


 
   
  Cork?
   
  Sure it's not paper/phenolic laminate which can have a color similar to cork? Never seen any sort of plug like that using cork. Cork would be way too soft for something like that.
   
  Does it look like the rectangular insulator pieces on these jacks?
   

   
  se


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Cork?
> 
> Sure it's not paper/phenolic laminate which can have a color similar to cork? Never seen any sort of plug like that using cork. Cork would be way too soft for something like that.
> 
> ...


 
  Those look like really nice sockets. What are they?


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Sure it's not paper/phenolic laminate which can have a color similar to cork? Never seen any sort of plug like that using cork. Cork would be way too soft for something like that.


 
   
  Just popped one open and took a close look. Yes, it looks like that. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Those look like really nice sockets. What are they?


 
http://www.onlinecomponents.com/switchcraft_24b.html?p=12318770
   
http://www.digikey.co.uk/product-detail/en/24B/24B-ND/1290105?wt.z_cid=ref_octopart_dkc_buynow


----------



## ardgedee

_Dangit_

   
  Speaking of overheating... This is a Westone-style IEM plug (of the sort Lunashop stocks). The wire was under a slight tension when the soldering iron was brought to the pin, and the whole plug softened enough to distort before the solder had started to flow.
   
  I was disappointed enough that these plugs required the flashing cut away before they were usable at all. To also have almost no heat resistance is ridiculous. I do not want to buy any more of these because $8-10 a pair for something of this quality is ludicrous. I want something cheaper, or something of a quality that justifies the price.
   
  I guess I'll cut away the body, solder the pins freely to the wires, and try making plug bodies out of epoxy or hot glue. For whatever it's worth, I've already successfully made a set of cables with these plugs, so I would like to think I know how to handle them.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Those look like really nice sockets. What are they?


 
   
  Switchcraft 24B's.
   
  http://switchcraft.com/productsummary.aspx?Parent=402
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Just popped one open and took a close look. Yes, it looks like that. Sorry for the confusion.


 
   
  Ah, ok. No problem!
   
  se


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Same thing happened to me when I made the cables for my TF10.  I ended up heating it up again, then using my stock TF10 cable... I squeezed the pins together so that I had the proper spacing and put them into the TF10 while it was still slightly soft. 
   
  Next time, I think I'll use these...

  Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> _Dangit_


----------



## UBockinMe

These look like Sol Republic cables, yeah?


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> None. This was all for ergonomics and aesthetics. Lots of good reasons to re-cable.


 
  Don't you find it a bit heavier?
   
  Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Would you care if he told you?


 
  Nope, not really, I don't use microphone cable's to recable my headphones, some nice spc will do.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





nareg said:


> Radioshack plug, I was surprised how nice it was. My cable barely fit in there with one layer of heat shrink on it. I'm thinking I'll leave the Y as is -- a little concerned about not having any strain relief but i see no reason those conductors should ever be bent at an extreme angle coming out of the Y.
> 
> 
> While I'm here, anyone know a good way to open up this partially liberated transducer from an SR60? The signal path to the voice coil must have snapped from overheating the solder pads during the re-cable and I need to get inside and find an alternative place to solder to for a repair. Damn Grado to hell for using superglued plastic at every corner of this thing. It has given me an unbelievable headache.


 
   
  The voice coil wires go through the black plastic itself.  Good luck reconnecting them.  =X
   
  Take it more slowly next time.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Nope, not really, I don't use microphone cable's to recable my headphones, some nice spc will do.


 
  I only said that, because you've seemed to dismiss his answer before even getting it.  I've used microphone cable (Mogami, Canare, etc)... then I've used Toxic Cables and it'll be hard going to something other than the TC wires.  They're just sooooo soft!  I very much enjoy them (but they're a bit on the expensive side).


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Don't you find it a bit heavier?


 
   
  Since I stripped off the outer shielding, it was down to just 4x26 awg - the paracord is quite lightweight. Since the overall length is down as well, it's pretty much a wash from a weight standpoint. 
   
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only said that, because you've seemed to dismiss his answer before even getting it.


 
   
  He and I have history in the sound science subforum, regarding cables. He knows I do not believe they make any audible difference and he was joking around.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> He knows I do not believe they make any audible difference and he was joking around.


 
  What if they DO make a difference?


----------



## Nareg

Quote: 





mad max said:


> The voice coil wires go through the black plastic itself.  Good luck reconnecting them.  =X
> 
> Take it more slowly next time.


 
  How can i open this plastic to get access?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> _Dangit_
> 
> 
> Speaking of overheating... This is a Westone-style IEM plug (of the sort Lunashop stocks). The wire was under a slight tension when the soldering iron was brought to the pin, and the whole plug softened enough to distort before the solder had started to flow.
> ...


 
   
   
  You may want to stick it in your headphones and solder. That way it will be the perfect spacing even if the plastic melts away.
   
  Side note:
  I was going to commission some of these plugs made in the US, but to make 250 would have cost me $2100. :/ And its a specialty part, so it would be hard to turn around 125 pairs.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> You may want to stick it in your headphones and solder. That way it will be the perfect spacing even if the plastic melts away.


 
  Do that and he risks the the internal wires coming off the solder joints, if heated too much.
   
  Solder the wires on to the pins, cover your IEM fully with a thin plastic bag or cling film, insert the pins in to the IEM then mold the connector with some epoxy. This will make sure no epoxy gets on to your IEM.
   
  You could also buy a 2 pin IEM socket and use that instead of the IEM.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> What if they DO make a difference?


 
  You make a valid point sir.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Do that and he risks the the internal wires coming off the solder joints, if heated too much.
> 
> Solder the wires on to the pins, cover your IEM fully with a thin plastic bag or cling film, insert the pins in to the IEM then mold the connector with some epoxy. This will make sure no epoxy gets on to your IEM.
> 
> You could also buy a 2 pin IEM socket and use that instead of the IEM.


 
   
  Yes, the separate socket is the best thing to do, it's what I do sometimes. But those are hard to come by especially in small DIY quantities. I would know, I buy sockets for my mods.
   
   
  Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> What if they DO make a difference?


 
   
  I'm with Liamstrain on this one. I don't notice any difference in any of my gear and I don't expect to. Hey but whatever makes you feel good about your purchase is totally fine with me. Again like Liamstrain said, I don't believe they make an audible difference either.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> What if they DO make a difference?


 
   
  See the sound science forum for more information, and then explain to me how they possibly could. Not a conversation for this thread tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I do like my various re-cables for a huge number of other reasons though.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Yes, the separate socket is the best thing to do, it's what I do sometimes. But those are hard to come by especially in small DIY quantities. I would know, I buy sockets for my mods.


 
   
  Seller helgast101 on Ebay occasionally has sockets available in 1 pair quantities. None in stock at the moment, but you can ask him if he will have more.
   
  I'll be following Kabelmeister's suggestion for how to build a plug from scratch. My original plan had been to try making angled connectors, similar to how current-generation UE custom IEM cables are angled (albeit bigger, because of the shape of the pins). As such, this may inadvertently be a better thing to have happened, even if it's less convenient.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> See the sound science forum for more information, and then explain to me how they possibly could. Not a conversation for this thread tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Science hasn't dispelled the belief in people of a "higher being", what faith do I have that it can explain away what I "Feel and Believe" I hear.  See my point?  Science matters not to the people who want to believe.  Let them believe.  I know I believe.  I agree though, not a conversation for this thread... Cheers!


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Seller helgast101 on Ebay occasionally has sockets available in 1 pair quantities. None in stock at the moment, but you can ask him if he will have more.
> 
> I'll be following Kabelmeister's suggestion for how to build a plug from scratch. My original plan had been to try making angled connectors, similar to how current-generation UE custom IEM cables are angled (albeit bigger, because of the shape of the pins). As such, this may inadvertently be a better thing to have happened, even if it's less convenient.


 
   
   
  Yeah, those are mine and I'm out of stock for the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Yeah, those are mine and I'm out of stock for the next 2-3 weeks.


 
  Put me on the list for some of those!  I want 2 pairs... 1 to solder cables with... and another to modify my Klipsch S4!


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Science hasn't dispelled the belief in people of a "higher being", what faith do I have that it can explain away what I "Feel and Believe" I hear.  See my point?  Science matters not to the people who want to believe.  Let them believe.  I know I believe.  I agree though, not a conversation for this thread... Cheers!


 
   
  Might help that I'm also an atheist. 
   
  Next up - I'm going to recable the D880/600s - not quite sure which way I'm going with them yet tho.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> But those are hard to come by especially in small DIY quantities. I would know, I buy sockets for my mods.


 
  Actually not hard to get at all in small quantities, one of my suppliers lets you buy singles if you wanted.
  I use them for headphone adapters.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





nareg said:


> How can i open this plastic to get access?


 
   
  I don't know.  I once bought a broken SR80 off of eBay just to try, and damn was it hard.  Right when I thought that I had finally reconnected the coil, it snapped off.  Delicate thing, it seems.  I tried melting through the plastic slowly and chipping away at times with an Xacto knife.  Perhaps that wasn't the best method.
   
   
  I was just thinking about it; you should avoid heating the part of the solder pads/joints circled in red below too much since it is where the voice coils are connected:


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Yeah, those are mine and I'm out of stock for the next 2-3 weeks.


 
   
  heh. whoops.
   
  After deciding to cut away the plug bodies after soldering the pins (distorted or not, the plug bodies are effective holders for the pins, may as well), all the soldering goes without a hitch or a scorch. go figure.
   
  Well, one of the two bodies was distorted beyond redemption, so I've cut all the pins away and will mould new bodies with epoxy next.
   
  What do people here usually use for epoxy when potting electronics, moulding plugs bodies, and so on? (I'll be using Mighty Putty, since I got a couple kits for dirt cheap when a local crafts shop was dumping their stock - despite the name it seems to be more or less a low-grade epoxy, and that's OK since it won't be exposed to extremes of temperature or put under much stress. And, hey, Billy Mays endorses it!)


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> heh. whoops.
> 
> After deciding to cut away the plug bodies after soldering the pins (distorted or not, the plug bodies are effective holders for the pins, may as well), all the soldering goes without a hitch or a scorch. go figure.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Versa-Chem is good. I use "MAGNUM STEEL", if its not manly enough for you, I don't know what will. Haha. It's grey though, so you will need to paint it or do something if you don't want the grey. It can take 150 C or 300 F


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> heh. whoops.
> 
> After deciding to cut away the plug bodies after soldering the pins (distorted or not, the plug bodies are effective holders for the pins, may as well), all the soldering goes without a hitch or a scorch. go figure.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I use Milliput epoxy putty for moulding LOD andf connector pin bodies. I prefer using the grey 'medium' grade - a little more difficult to finish than the white one, but I always think it sets harder and is a bit tougher. That may just be in my head though... Both grades are really good.


----------



## lynnjihyun

Quote: 





edwood said:


> Behind the scenes.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  DO we need the thing on the top left ? the meter thingy ?
 How to recable ? Get all the wire and stuff solder it will do ? need to calculate any ohms resistance those stuff ah ?


----------



## .Sup

I only use multimeter to measure if signal goes from one end of the cable to the other.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





.sup said:


> I only use multimeter to measure if signal goes from one end of the cable to the other.


 
   
  Yup - and to make sure you don't have any shorts (also helpful if you forget your color codes - or are using single color wire - to tell which wire goes where) - or if you are repairing someone else's work, and need to figure out what is what. Given that you can get a basic multi-meter with alligator clip leads (handier than just probe points) for around $10, I see no reason to not have one around.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





.sup said:


> I only use multimeter to measure if signal goes from one end of the cable to the other.


 
  I use a DIY Test light... I made if from an AA battery holder from Radio Shack with a LED on one lead.  If the LED no light, we gots us no signal.
   
  Woot!  Justed found out that Toxic Cables is offering the 26AWG wire now... ordered up 20' of the Trans Black to try out for my CIEMS...  I'm going to give this a try, then probably try the straight silver one later.  I'll let you guys know how soft this is (as the 24AWG one was soft, this is supposed to be softer).  He has some in other flavors... if anyone wants to give those a try and let us see what you come up with (interested in the Trans Blue...maybe for the TF10).


----------



## Andron

i have used these er4p adapter plugs in the past, but want a less expensive alternative. any suggestions? 
   
  i want to build a new cable with franks new 26 awg


----------



## onyu

Recabled my Beyer DT770 because right speaker fell out sometimes. 
  I've used wire from leftovers alarm cable. Sounds pretty good ^^
  Girlfriend braided it using the chimera labs tutorial.I've tried but gave up after an hour messing around -_-


----------



## Toxic Cables

Really like that colour.


----------



## lynnjihyun

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Yup - and to make sure you don't have any shorts (also helpful if you forget your color codes - or are using single color wire - to tell which wire goes where) - or if you are repairing someone else's work, and need to figure out what is what. Given that you can get a basic multi-meter with alligator clip leads (handier than just probe points) for around $10, I see no reason to not have one around.


 
  So it is only to differentiate the wires ? So if I do recable... I just need to solder all the wire in the right place will do ? nothing else ? what if one part solder too much and another solder too little? will affect the sound quality?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





lynnjihyun said:


> So it is only to differentiate the wires ? So if I do recable... I just need to solder all the wire in the right place will do ? nothing else ? what if one part solder too much and another solder too little? will affect the sound quality?


 
   
  As long as the solder is not a cold solder joint, and makes a good connection, the amount of solder should not have an audible effect. 
   
  It's good to keep it somewhat neat though, since that will help prevent possible short circuits.


----------



## sml1226

onyu said:


> Recabled my Beyer DT770 because right speaker fell out sometimes.
> I've used wire from leftovers alarm cable. Sounds pretty good ^^
> Girlfriend braided it using the chimera labs tutorial.I've tried but gave up after an hour messing around -_-


Is that the flat braid tutorial? I made some ICs using that I think. The round braid here is my new favorite 4 wire braid. I like that braid you used, but it's harder to get it to look good, so I see where you're coming from.

After doing both I'd recommend a round braid on anything you'll be moving around, mine was more flexible on the round but I didn't mind doing flat IC braids.

Once you get past 4 wire, flat braids get interesting though. I love how a 6 wire flat braid looks on a cable.


----------



## onyu

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> Is that the flat braid tutorial? I made some ICs using that I think. The round braid here is my new favorite 4 wire braid. I like that braid you used, but it's harder to get it to look good, so I see where you're coming from.
> After doing both I'd recommend a round braid on anything you'll be moving around, mine was more flexible on the round but I didn't mind doing flat IC braids.
> Once you get past 4 wire, flat braids get interesting though. I love how a 6 wire flat braid looks on a cable.


 
  Yes, it is the flat braid tutorial. It's good enough for now ^^. Thanks for the link, gonna do my girlfriends koss next time because she hates the heavy curled cable. This time round.


----------



## meme

My first LOD, didn't quite turn out as well as I wanted.
   

   

   
  It's made from a FiiO L5 (Sony) connector, Jupiter silver/silk wire, teflon tubing and a Neutrik right-angled jack.


----------



## .Sup

Even though the braid doesn't look as tight as it should you still did an amazing job meme. I would buy it off you in a heart beat if I needed it.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Even though the braid doesn't look as tight as it should you still did an amazing job meme. I would buy it off you in a heart beat if I needed it.


 
  Agreed, still looks good.  I've tried a 3 and 4 wire braid and they all seem to show gaps in them when you route them to where you need.  The only way I've found them to pretty much stay in a nice tight braid (tight looking, but still a loose braid) was to increase the amount of wires (to 6 or 8).  It costs more, but aesthetically looks great!


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Agreed, still looks good.  I've tried a 3 and 4 wire braid and they all seem to show gaps in them when you route them to where you need.  The only way I've found them to pretty much stay in a nice tight braid (tight looking, but still a loose braid) was to increase the amount of wires (to 6 or 8).  It costs more, but aesthetically looks great!


 
  It does looks great! Some really fascinating work guys


----------



## meme

.sup said:


> Even though the braid doesn't look as tight as it should you still did an amazing job meme. I would buy it off you in a heart beat if I needed it.


 

 Thanks for the kind words .Sup!
   
  Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Agreed, still looks good.  I've tried a 3 and 4 wire braid and they all seem to show gaps in them when you route them to where you need.  The only way I've found them to pretty much stay in a nice tight braid (tight looking, but still a loose braid) was to increase the amount of wires (to 6 or 8).  It costs more, but aesthetically looks great!


 
   
  Cheers! very nice work indeed. I was doing alright until I fitted the jack plug then it all fell apart.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





meme said:


> Cheers! very nice work indeed. I was doing alright until I fitted the jack plug then it all fell apart.


 
   
  Use PTFE tape. It could save your life....
   
  I bought 10 rolls. I use it for every single cable I make to keep the wires together but allow me to slip barrels and heatshrink over the unterminated ends. Then once thats all through, I just take it off without leaving a residue.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Use PTFE tape. It could save your life....


 
   
  What is PTFE tape?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> What is PTFE tape?


 
   
  Teflon tape. 
   
  Honestly, I just use a little wrap of scotch tape around the ends as well - makes it easier to keep together until you get it soldered up. The teflon tape would probably be a huge help for long runs of shrink tube or paracord though.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> What is PTFE tape?


 
   
   
  A google search will do you good.
   
  It's related to Teflon, but since teflon is a brand, its called PTFE Tape if its not made by Dupont.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Aahhhh... plumber's tape...


----------



## Pingupenguins

You'd be surprised to see how far your $1 can go with PTFE tape....
   
  Life saver.


----------



## cogsand gears

Made up a CIEM cable with some of the new 26awg trans blue insulated Silver Plated Copper from Toxic Cables:


----------



## theHof

Where can you get bulk toxic cable? I'm not seeing it anywhere..


----------



## SpudHarris

Luke, your stuff is absolutely pro mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 are you going to the Cambridge meet in September? Be great if you could make it!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





thehof said:


> Where can you get bulk toxic cable? I'm not seeing it anywhere..


 
  Bulk? Contact Frank either via the Toxic Cables website, or through the ebay store, or here on headfi - Kabelmeister - is his screen name.
   
  I think you need to put an order in over 500ft to get bulk rate but im not %100 on that one.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Luke, your stuff is absolutely pro mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks Nigel. Good to hear from you mate.
   
  Not sure im going to be able to make it to the Cambridge meet, still trying to move stuff about.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Made up a CIEM cable with some of the new 26awg trans blue insulated Silver Plated Copper from Toxic Cables:


 
   
   
  How did you get a hold of Modded DBA-02's? Are those mine?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Amazing work, as usual Luke.


----------



## Avro_Arrow

Here are a couple of cables I just made up for a friend.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





avro_arrow said:


> Here are a couple of cables I just made up for a friend.


 
   
  How'd you get the miniquad into the NYS231BG?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> How'd you get the miniquad into the NYS231BG?


 
   
  In the past I know I have just used a needle file and reamed out the jacket bore a bit.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> In the past I know I have just used a needle file and reamed out the jacket bore a bit.


 
   
   
  I don't like how the metal can show on the cable entry. I've been looking for a .25 in black neutrik. Nothing. I thought someone got their hands on a NYS231BGL, but I never found it.


----------



## 65535

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Neutrik-REAN-NYS231BG-LL-contacts-diameter/dp/B005G8AESY
   
  Probably contact the seller and get them shipped to the US no problem.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> I don't like how the metal can show on the cable entry. I've been looking for a .25 in black neutrik. Nothing. I thought someone got their hands on a NYS231BGL, but I never found it.


 
   
  Black enamel model paint.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> How did you get a hold of Modded DBA-02's? Are those mine?


 
   Yes they were modded by you. Shotgunshane sold them to Nuliverse who then passed them onto me 
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Amazing work, as usual Luke.


 
   Thank you Frank. Excellent cable as usual! I really like this SPC - both aesthetically and SQ wise. Had it burning in for about 10 hours now and its a definate improvement over the generic westone cable I was using.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Black enamel model paint.


 
   Or just shrink tube over the whole thing.


----------



## Lurkumaural

cogsand gears said:


> Or just shrink tube over the whole thing.


I've offered this to people. No one's taken it yet.


----------



## Avro_Arrow

NYS231BG = 4mm cable opening.
  Mogami 2893 = 4mm outside diameter.
  Fits like a glove, no drilling/filling required.
   
  Edit:
   
  Canare L-4E5C also fits like a glove with NYS231BG
   
  Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> How'd you get the miniquad into the NYS231BG?


----------



## Mad Max

I didn't know that there was a version with a larger casing opening.  I usually drill them out as well.  In one occasion, I used the nickel casing from this one.  Same part that *65535* (lol, that name) posted, but in nickel.


----------



## salimnanji

Finally got around to making my wires.
   
  Used:
  6ft Techflex Rattlesnake Braided Sleeving
 6ft Silver Plated Oxygen Free Copper Wire with Kapton & Teflon Insulation - White/Black (24 AWG, 19 Strand)
 2x ViaBlue T6s 3.5mm Stereo Plug (Small)
  

   
  Also ended up modding my M50's


----------



## Hagios

I've been a long-time tinkerer, and thankfully I can put those skills to good use!  I've made my first cable with hardware I've recently purchased, and I must say I think the result turned out rather nicely.

  The cable itself is for my Q701 and was made with a Switchcraft mini-XLR jack, and a ViaBlue T6s jack, and braided from BTG Audio copper cabling.
   
  I do feel I need to mention Brian Goto, who was beyond incredible to work with, always shipped faster than expected and responded to emails faster than any other vendor I've worked with.  His ebay has been linked in this thread a couple times, but here's another link to his awesome wire: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251057990514#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





hagios said:


> I've been a long-time tinkerer, and thankfully I can put those skills to good use!  I've made my first cable with hardware I've recently purchased, and I must say I think the result turned out rather nicely.
> 
> The cable itself is for my Q701 and was made with a Switchcraft mini-XLR jack, and a ViaBlue T6s jack, and braided from BTG Audio copper cabling.
> 
> I do feel I need to mention Brian Goto, who was beyond incredible to work with, always shipped faster than expected and responded to emails faster than any other vendor I've worked with.  His ebay has been linked in this thread a couple times, but here's another link to his awesome wire: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251057990514#ht_500wt_1413


 
   
  Damn Chris, that is a nice cable. How long is that? No strain reliefs?


----------



## Hagios

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Damn Chris, that is a nice cable. How long is that? No strain reliefs?


 
  3m long, the strain reliefs are there, depending upon the internals of the jacks.  Each side has about 0,5cm of heatshrink poking out of the jack itself, though the photo didn't capture it well.


----------



## Porsche356

My Helical ROCC Cable for K702, I selected Telos Gold Mini-XLR and Viablue T6s 3.5mm jacks.


----------



## DE Nefta

This one is handmade by myself. I just bought the pa2v2, but had no LOD cable.
  The sound is beautiful, now I can really enjoy music.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





porsche356 said:


> My Helical ROCC Cable for K702, I selected Telos Gold Mini-XLR and Viablue T6s 3.5mm jacks.


 
  Very nice looking cable, and color coordination!  Good Job!


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





porsche356 said:


> My Helical ROCC Cable for K702, I selected Telos Gold Mini-XLR and Viablue T6s 3.5mm jacks.


 
   
  Sweet!
  That mini XLR looks nice, any pics of a disassembled one?


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





porsche356 said:


> My Helical ROCC Cable for K702, I selected Telos Gold Mini-XLR and Viablue T6s 3.5mm jacks.


 
   
  That my friend is one very sexy cable. Do you have a link to the mini xlr at all?


----------



## Porsche356

Thank you for all of appreciation!! But sorry... I don't have anymore info about the Telos mini-XLR, I bought it from a cable shop in Hong Kong... The salesperson said "it is hard to find in the market, they only have one piece"
   
  ...Yes, I love it very much too, because I seldom see  mini-XLR jack with 24K Gold planted
   
  Here is some disassembled pics... And also, last pic is my DIY Helical ROCC Jumper


----------



## drez

Quote: 





porsche356 said:


> Thank you for all of appreciation!! But sorry... I don't have anymore info about the Telos mini-XLR, I bought it from a cable shop in Hong Kong... The salesperson said "it is hard to find in the market, they only have one piece"
> 
> ...Yes, I love it very much too, because I seldom see  mini-XLR jack with 24K Gold planted
> 
> Here is some disassembled pics... And also, last pic is my DIY Helical ROCC Jumper


 
   
  That helical ROCC cable looks fantastic - I was considering a similar construction for a headphone cable just recently (as opposed to just twisting the rectangular wires together).  What gauge of teflon insulation did you use?  Would you recommend the same or larger gauge?  Probably totally wasted on my setup though considering the amount of bog standard hookup wiring inside my equipment though
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Would still look great though.


----------



## Porsche356

haha!! but this teflon and twisting is the helical ROCC cable original desgins. So... I don't know what gauge is it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the same gauge teflon is extremely hard to through the rectangular wires for a long headphone cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suggest the larger one.


----------



## Twinster

For all cable DIYer here's another site for cheap parts  http://sonaraudioshop.com/en/Products/Products-menu_1.html
   
  Comparable to Lunashop site.
   
  Enjoy!


----------



## afxdave

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> That my friend is one very sexy cable. Do you have a link to the mini xlr at all?


 
http://telos-audio.com.tw


----------



## PixelVandalism

Can someone point me in the right direction to get all the parts I would need to make a 2.5m long version of this, for as cheap as possible? It wouldn't need the same connectors, just as cheap as you can go without going below the quality of a stock akg cable


----------



## Hagios

Quote: 





pixelvandalism said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction to get all the parts I would need to make a 2.5m long version of this, for as cheap as possible? It wouldn't need the same connectors, just as cheap as you can go without going below the quality of a stock akg cable


 

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-feet-stranded-26-AWG-Silver-Teflon-Wire-White-Blue-/230497699793?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item35aabbc7d1
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-16-HEAT-SHRINK-TUBING-3-1-black-10-feet-/360341318343?pt=Motors_Aviation_Parts_Gear&vxp=mtr&hash=item53e6042ac7
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-8-BRAIDED-NYLON-SLEEVING-audio-TECHFLEX-25-ft-/360217197985?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&vxp=mtr&hash=item53de9e3da1
  http://www.markertek.com/Connectors-Adapters/Audio-Connectors/XLR-Connectors/Switchcraft-Corporation/TA3FLX.xhtml?TA3FLX
  http://www.markertek.com/Connectors-Adapters/Audio-Connectors/1-4in-Phone-Connectors/Neutrik-USA-Inc/NP3X.xhtml?NP3X
   
  You might be able to shave a couple dollars by shopping around more, but this has the benefit of consolidated shipping and using merchants who are highly rated among Head-Fi users.  There's something to be said for dealing with well-vetted parties.
   
  A few notes:
  I've used John's wire and you should be aware that it is rather stiff, and can be fairly microphonic.  That said, it's not all that bad unless you intend to be in an environment where you'll be moving around a lot.  Since you specified 2,5m I assume this isn't the case.
  You can do without the multifilament if you want, but you'll end up with an exposed braid which, with John's wire, tends to look rather ugly.  You'll want a less stiff wire for an exposed braid to look particularly good.
   
  Have fun!


----------



## PixelVandalism

Quote: 





hagios said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-feet-stranded-26-AWG-Silver-Teflon-Wire-White-Blue-/230497699793?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item35aabbc7d1
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-16-HEAT-SHRINK-TUBING-3-1-black-10-feet-/360341318343?pt=Motors_Aviation_Parts_Gear&vxp=mtr&hash=item53e6042ac7
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-8-BRAIDED-NYLON-SLEEVING-audio-TECHFLEX-25-ft-/360217197985?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&vxp=mtr&hash=item53de9e3da1
> http://www.markertek.com/Connectors-Adapters/Audio-Connectors/XLR-Connectors/Switchcraft-Corporation/TA3FLX.xhtml?TA3FLX
> ...


 
   
  Awesome, I'll probably buy these in the next couple of days.
  Will the wire be overly microphonic within the braid?


----------



## ardgedee

You will hear noises on your headphones from the wires rubbing against your clothing, the desk, and whatnot else. With sleeving, the noise is reduced; without sleeving, the noise is louder. It's the multifilament sleeving that reduces microphonics, by effectively being padding between the wires and the outside world.
   
  The braid will help keep the wires together but won't help with microphonics as much as the sleeving will.


----------



## Pingupenguins

There are other insulation materials available like PVC and Polyethylene. But PVC will shrink back when you heat it so you may want to search for copper in polyethylene.
   
  Edit: Make sure it's cross-linked polyethylene too in the description! You could end up with just as melty wire as PVC.


----------



## Steve Eddy

You can get irradiated PVC that's not as sensitive to heat as regular PVC.
   
  se


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> You can get irradiated PVC that's not as sensitive to heat as regular PVC.
> 
> se


 
   
  Does that come in clear? Whats the heat rating?


----------



## DefQon

Left: Old 24awg 3 braid SPC, Paillics 3.5mm termination
   
  Right: I spent about 40 minutes working on it, despite how good it sounds, Piccolino is a major pain in the ass to work with.
  (2 strand Piccolino to heatshrinked Neutrik 3.5mm termination.
   
  Early Impressions (less then 2 hours of burn-in), boomy with alot of bass but sounds very liquid needs to clam down. So far atm, it's got about 15 or so hours of burn-in, sound's alot better, you take the characteristics of pure silver and fuse it with some ofc copper and you got a clear sounding and slightly warmish (with bass presence) sound. The best sounding wire money can buy in my opinion. Coming from someone whose tried from ALO to DHC to Van Der Hul cables etc. Piccolino is very unique as well as a sound texture.
   
  Can't wait till I Piccolino my LCD's and HD800, wish I have enough Piccolino to recable the audio in my car.


----------



## Athur126




----------



## LizardKing1

That single wire-sleeved LOD is gorgeous.


----------



## DE Nefta

They look very nice, home made?


----------



## Athur126

Thanks  Yeah it is. A bit stiffer than the unsleeved version but looks better to me.


----------



## DE Nefta

Nice, great job. Think about the shrink tube, they will increase the durability of the wire when it bends a lot.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





hagios said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-feet-stranded-26-AWG-Silver-Teflon-Wire-White-Blue-/230497699793?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item35aabbc7d1
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-16-HEAT-SHRINK-TUBING-3-1-black-10-feet-/360341318343?pt=Motors_Aviation_Parts_Gear&vxp=mtr&hash=item53e6042ac7
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-8-BRAIDED-NYLON-SLEEVING-audio-TECHFLEX-25-ft-/360217197985?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&vxp=mtr&hash=item53de9e3da1
> http://www.markertek.com/Connectors-Adapters/Audio-Connectors/XLR-Connectors/Switchcraft-Corporation/TA3FLX.xhtml?TA3FLX
> ...


 
   
  I found these links useful also - the techflex retailer is awesome.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Almost ready to build my next cable for my CIEMS.... Going to use Toxic Cables 26AWG Transparent black SPC and UP-OCC Copper (2 different cables)... and THESE for my Sliders!


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


>


 
   
  A bit too toxic, don't ya think?


----------



## heart banger-97

hi guys! I'm really new to diy world
  I want to build a line out cable for my ipod touch (I already have an alo audio cryo dock)
  what do I need?
  I want to buy best material. what is the best cable?
  where can I find what I need?
  I want to build some thing like this

  thanks


----------



## DE Nefta

You need to work precise, because you have a little space, especially when you want to make such a little thing like on your picture.
  You need:
  Dock connector --> qables
  3,5 mm jack --> qables or google it. Neutrik, Viablue, Pailiccs of Hicon. Just what you prefer.
  Shrink tube --> when the cable bends a lot, it will increase the durability.
  Resistor --> for older ipods.
  Silverplated copper wire is what I prefer. But there are divided opinions on.
  Solder and a solderstation.


----------



## DE Nefta

Or you can check ebay, they sell dock connectors with the right pin-outs that you need.


----------



## heart banger-97

Quote: 





de nefta said:


> You need to work precise, because you have a little space, especially when you want to make such a little thing like on your picture.
> You need:
> Dock connector --> qables
> 3,5 mm jack --> qables or google it. Neutrik, Viablue, Pailiccs of Hicon. Just what you prefer.
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





de nefta said:


> Or you can check ebay, they sell dock connectors with the right pin-outs that you need.


 

 thanks can you give me a link from your wire?
  is this good for wire? (i want some thing with more cold sound)
  i found this for 3,5 mm jack
  my ipod touch is 3th generation does it need resistor?
  I can not find a Dock connector that I want; I want a dock connector with the Cable exit from the side, not behind the dock. can you give me a link that has such a connector?


----------



## ardgedee

If you want a batch of iDevice dock connectors cheap to experiment with, I got a lot of 20 of them for $21.
   
  More than I plan to use, but enough to experiment with, and cheap enough that I can afford to ruin a couple. Not that I want to or intend to, but that seems to be my working method.
   
  I received a padded packet with a zip baggie with 40 latch buttons, a baggie with 20 upper halves of the shell, one with 20 lower halves, and so on... it looked daunting when I opened the package, but it makes sense.
   
  I can't vouch for the quality of the product yet because I haven't had time to build anything up, but I found the seller prompt and reliable. I have no connection with this business beyond being a one-time customer.
   
  A couple notes from my experience buying through AliExpress:
  The faster shipping options more than double the total cost; I used free shipping and they traveled from mainland China to the eastern US in a little under 2 weeks. The cheaper added-cost shipping options would have at best only shaved a couple days off the time.
  AliExpress puts your payment in escrow at time of purchase; After the package arrives with what you expected, you have to log back in, confirm shipment, and then AliExpress will release the escrow and the seller gets the money. That's easy to forget when you're used to Ebay-style purchases.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





heart banger-97 said:


> my ipod touch is 3th generation does it need resistor?
> I can not find a Dock connector that I want; I want a dock connector with the Cable exit from the side, not behind the dock. can you give me a link that has such a connector?


 
   
  It doesn't need a resistor, but if you use the resistor-style wiring, you'll be able to continue using the dock with any iOS device you might have in the future.
   
  Lunashops has a dock connector with a side exit. I have no information about this aside from the product page. I haven't dealt with Lunashops myself, so I can't comment on them yet.


----------



## garcsa

Thanks for the links! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





hagios said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-feet-stranded-26-AWG-Silver-Teflon-Wire-White-Blue-/230497699793?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item35aabbc7d1
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-16-HEAT-SHRINK-TUBING-3-1-black-10-feet-/360341318343?pt=Motors_Aviation_Parts_Gear&vxp=mtr&hash=item53e6042ac7
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-8-BRAIDED-NYLON-SLEEVING-audio-TECHFLEX-25-ft-/360217197985?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&vxp=mtr&hash=item53de9e3da1
> http://www.markertek.com/Connectors-Adapters/Audio-Connectors/XLR-Connectors/Switchcraft-Corporation/TA3FLX.xhtml?TA3FLX
> ...


----------



## cogsand gears

Very slight update to my Toxic silver TF10 cable... Probably not worth posting, but when you obsess over the detail ( thats where the devil is after all ) of something it seems like a big change - to me at least.
   
  I was never really happy with the original gold coloured connectors on I put on:

   
  So, I took them off, put them in my Dremel and sanded the plating off till they were (mostly) bare aluminium, then modded the original lunashops TF10 pins till they worked:

   
  So now I have lovely flush fitting connectors that are in keeping with the general colour theme. Maybe I need to get out more....


----------



## liamstrain

heh. That looks great though. Seriously.


----------



## cogsand gears

Thank you


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Very slight update to my Toxic silver TF10 cable... Probably not worth posting, but when you obsess over the detail ( thats where the devil is after all ) of something it seems like a big change - to me at least.
> 
> I was never really happy with the original gold coloured connectors on I put on:
> 
> ...


 
  Those connectors look much better Luke.


----------



## DE Nefta

Yeah, nice job! Looks great, the color of the wire is a perfect match with the silver connector. But what is that gold round thing? Sorry if it is a stupid question.


----------



## SpudHarris

That is his amber splitter or cable slide. Luke, you have OCD pal. I am just like you, something bugs me and I try to live with it but I know in the end it will eat away until I get it right. Great job anyhooo, they looked cool before but even better now.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Those connectors look much better Luke.


 
   
  Thanks Frank.
  Quote: 





de nefta said:


> Yeah, nice job! Looks great, the color of the wire is a perfect match with the silver connector. But what is that gold round thing? Sorry if it is a stupid question.


 
   
  Thanks. The gold round thing is the pin connector body - made of plated aluminium. They are the TF10 pin connectors sold by Lunashops. Pretty nice quality.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> That is his amber splitter or cable slide. Luke, you have OCD pal. I am just like you, something bugs me and I try to live with it but I know in the end it will eat away until I get it right. Great job anyhooo, they looked cool before but even better now.


 
   
  Oh yeah - the amber splitter. Got a bit confused there. Its a curse being so picky about things that hardly anyone ever notices! Thanks Nigel, it came good in the end.


----------



## qusp

that lunashops place has some handy stuff, its such a pity they have to try and trade off other peoples names, it makes me wonder about whether anything there is genuine. acrolink do not even make a mini and they certainly do not make a set of RCAs that sell at that price. the oyaide minis they have there are comparable to the bulk OEM pricing directly from oyaide...... so blatantly using ALO's name for theor cables that are clearly not ALO


----------



## Toxic Cables

Clearly fakes
  .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Mine, purchased directly from Oyaide. Notice the differences.

   




  Part of the back of the left solder joint also covered on the genuine ones.


----------



## qusp

ahh, I hadnt seen the inside photos, for me just the price is enough to make them certainly fakes, but that seals it. would be easy to tell even if they looked identical, that kind of precision machining does not come cheap, the fit and finish on oyaide is superb and screwing and unscrewing the barrel on oyaides illustrates that in an instant, you could just about spin the barrel between your fingers and it would come all the way off the thread is so tightly toleranced
   
  ha I see the copy of the straight barrel was made before they changed the style to allow connection to recessed jacks. myself I actually prefer the old style, but you can guarantee the fakes are not plated with precious metals and the strain relief there is definitely not micropolished =)


----------



## cogsand gears

I bought a few of the Acrolink Oyaide R/A coppies from Lunashops. The quality ranges from very poor to passable. They look pretty similar untill you get them side by side.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





qusp said:


> that lunashops place has some handy stuff, its such a pity they have to try and trade off other peoples names, it makes me wonder about whether anything there is genuine.


 
   
  Yeah. I haven't bought anything from them; come close a couple times but hesitate for the reasons you describe. I've linked to them a couple times but always caveat it, because I'm not going to endorse somebody I haven't done business with yet.
   
  Any company that sells random "Sennheiser" or "Nakamichi" -branded plugs is probably not shifting legitimate product, and it's worth being wary of anything else they're trying to sell on basis of brand name rather than features alone.
   
  On the other hand, I think they're worth some attention because aside from "Oyade" etc plugs _(*edit:* and how could I forget the Neutrik Yongshen?!)_, they do sell some equipment that would otherwise be harder to find, like unassembled iDevice dock plugs and Westone-style plugs. As long as the buyer goes in with eyes open and aware that things that look too good to be true probably are, they'll probably be happy with their purchase.


----------



## piotrus-g

Thus it seems my right-angled Neutrik bought from lunashops could be indeed fake. Photo and discussion posted some pages back here.


----------



## liamstrain

It could be fake, but Neutrik's are cheap and available enough that it also could not be.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





qusp said:


> ahh, I hadnt seen the inside photos, for me just the price is enough to make them certainly fakes, but that seals it. would be easy to tell even if they looked identical, that kind of precision machining does not come cheap, the fit and finish on oyaide is superb and screwing and unscrewing the barrel on oyaides illustrates that in an instant, you could just about spin the barrel between your fingers and it would come all the way off the thread is so tightly toleranced
> 
> ha I see the copy of the straight barrel was made before they changed the style to allow connection to recessed jacks. myself I actually prefer the old style, but you can guarantee the fakes are not plated with precious metals and the strain relief there is definitely not micropolished =)


 
  The internals on the old straight ones are the same as the new, i do have both here.
  I would not have guessed they were fake just going by the price, buying directly from Oyaide is considerably cheaper then what Lunashop are selling the fakes for, so there would still be a good margin on them. The UK distributor even sells them for cheaper then the fakes and that's with 20% VAT, so you can imagine the prices they must be getting them for.
   
  I will order one of each now, just so i can see what they are like.
   
  Did you notice the part where they say these are official Oyaide jacks.


----------



## qusp

ermm.... I said nothing about the internals....i'm talking about the fact theyve copied the *external* design of the last version with the flush face, not designed for recessed jacks like the new ones (or have you not seen the old ones? seen here in the group pic not individual pics, which have been updated) I was just having a laugh.


Spoiler: OT



 
  ... ahh doh, I was thinking rhodium pricing not gold as I rarely get gold, forgot how much cheaper they are. ok that puts a different spin on it, its still MUCH cheaper than anywhere selling directly* to the public* in the US resellers or the bay; 9 with shipping vs 12-14 minimum plus shipping is enough to make me think twice (50%), but as I said acrolink dont even make a mini; thats what red-lighted them for me.
   
  if you are buying from the western OEM reseller/distributor with a 50 piece minimum, we are dealing with the same person and thus have the same pricing from the same list; there isnt many options for Oyaide and i've been deliberately vague about pricing.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





qusp said:


> ermm.... I said nothing about the internals....i'm talking about the fact theyve copied the *external* design of the last version with the flush face, not designed for recessed jacks like the new ones (or have you not seen the old ones? seen here in the group pic not individual pics, which have been updated) I was just having a laugh.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OT
> ...


 
  I didn't say you had said anything about the internals, i was just throwing it out there. 
   
  I don't get my Oyaide parts from a western distributor unless i need something quick, then i use the UK distributor who is actually 40% more then what i usually pay and there is no minimum.


----------



## qusp

Spoiler: more%20OT



I dont think you are taking my meaning. the western rep of Oyaide Japan; either you are circumventing the distribution network by actually going to Japan, speaking Japanese, getting domestic Japanese OEM pricing and bringing it back on the plane (doesnt seem like it would save money hehe), or you are dealing with oyaide, Japan, looking at a western pricing list and are getting the exact same prices as everybody else in the western world is. just because your price list is in Japanese yen (as mine is), doesnt mean you are paying the domestic OEM pricing. I havent asked them specifically about that, but most of the companies I deal with cut a better price for domestic orders, maybe they are different, but I doubt it


   
   
  hopefully thats clear, I PM'd you last night to keep it off the thread, yet here we are..... I cant post any pics to break up the wall of text, somebody post some cables!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





qusp said:


> Spoiler: more%20OT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  There are distributors around the world, not just the western one your are talking of.
  If i was buying from a distributor in Japan,(most do actually speak English, believe it or not), and they have a postal service like everyone else, so would not mean i have to fly over there.
  I have several price lists from various western distributors and none of these lists are the same.
   
  Regarding your PM, i received that after i had posted my last reply and saw no point in replying to it.
   
  If you contact some of the distributors from Asia, you will find that they offer much better prices then the western distributors. 
   
  I suggest we let this thread get back on track now.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> ...I suggest we let this thread get back on track now.


 
   
  Yes, please. (This thread was reported by others as veering.)


----------



## Dyaems




----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





dyaems said:


>


 
   
  Nice work. That looks great!


----------



## Andron

Sony XB700 For a Friend with Toxic Cables 24


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





andron said:


> Sony XB700 For a Friend with Toxic Cables 24


 
  Had the XB300 (which I hated), how does the XB700 sound with the Cable swap?


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





dyaems said:


>


 
   
  Tightest braid I've seen. How did you get the 2 pairs of wires to stay that way?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





dyaems said:


>


 
  Looks great, i've always had a thing for red cables, makes me want to get a pair of Beats,


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Looks great, i've always had a thing for red cables, makes me want to get a pair of Beats,


 
   
  Im sure they would look at home next to you LCD 2/3's  ;D


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





andron said:


> Sony XB700 For a Friend with Toxic Cables 24


 
  Good job man!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Im sure they would look at home next to you LCD 2/3's  ;D


 
  Won't they just 
   
*Andron, *Great job on the cable, like how you have only sleeved past the Y split.


----------



## tdunks

I recently had a DIY cable made by Brian at BTG audio. The price for the cable was very reasonable and I went through with ordering the cable which I installed myself. Here are the pictures of it:


----------



## Dyaems

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Nice work. That looks great!


 
   
  Thanks!
   
  Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> Tightest braid I've seen. How did you get the 2 pairs of wires to stay that way?


 
   
  If you twist/braid the wires as tight as possible, the wires won't untangle by themselves. You can also "clip" the end wires with something just to be sure.
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Looks great, i've always had a thing for red cables, makes me want to get a pair of Beats,


 
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Had the XB300 (which I hated), how does the XB700 sound with the Cable swap?


 
  Well since he brought the phones to me broken from y-split down.. idk. i ported the drivers and slightly covered the bass ports on the outside of the cups.


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Won't they just
> 
> *Andron, *Great job on the cable, like how you have only sleeved past the Y split.


 
  Thanks!
   
  Quote: 





.sup said:


> Good job man!


 
  Great Cable as always frank! thanks!


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





tdunks said:


> I recently had a DIY cable made by Brian at BTG audio. The price for the cable was very reasonable and I went through with ordering the cable which I installed myself. Here are the pictures of it:


 
  8-wire braid, nice. Part from spliter to jack looks awesome


----------



## GrandeSwag

First cable I've ever made, it was harder to make than I thought it would be.


----------



## Hagios

A couple more cables I've made recently; one for my Triple Fi 10s with ViaBlue connector and plugs I got off ebay (appear to be identical to ones offered at Lunashops):

   
  And a cable I made to go along with a pair of SE215s I'm giving as a gift with Oyaide jack and plugs from Lunahsops:


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Long time Lurker, thought I'd finally post something worth looking at:
   
   
     
   
  A pair of Sennheiser HD 202's, modded with a detachable cable mod for dual mono jacks, and a DIY cable made with some OFC cable with XLPE insulation from BTG Audio. Have to agree with tdunks, Brian's cable is economical and both good quality and easy to work with. I did a 4-wire round braid for the first time, and boy did I have a time of it on one of those Kumihimo Looms (the foam octagon type, not wooden) for round braids. For plugs I used Rean nickel mono plugs, and a Vintage Audio Lab Rhodium stereo plug.
   
  I've also braided a flat four-wire braid that is non-detachable using some of Frank (Toxic Cables) OCC wire. When I have some pictures I will put those up also.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





ananalogspirit said:


> Long time Lurker, thought I'd finally post something worth looking at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  My oh my. That's an expensive cable for those Senn's! haha. Looks good.
   
  I like the removable cable mod.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Very slight update to my Toxic silver TF10 cable... Probably not worth posting, but when you obsess over the detail ( thats where the devil is after all ) of something it seems like a big change - to me at least.
> 
> I was never really happy with the original gold coloured connectors on I put on:
> 
> ...


 

 Seriously looks fantastic modded!


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





tdunks said:


> I recently had a DIY cable made by Brian at BTG audio. The price for the cable was very reasonable and I went through with ordering the cable which I installed myself. Here are the pictures of it:


 
   
  Man, every time I see this, it makes me want to get some wood Denons!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





ananalogspirit said:


> Seriously looks fantastic modded!


 
   Thank you 
   
  I am much happier with the look now.


----------



## hcabrita

This question must have been answered in one of the 10.000.000. pages of this topic, but here it goes anyway:
   
  - what cable is the tranlucid one, that are you guys using for dyi stuff (on this page for example)?
   
   
  regards
  hcabrita


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> There is no light blue sheen on any of my wire, apart from the translucent blue wire, have you by any chance handled my wire to know how thick my insulation is compared to yours.
> What gauge is you wire, and what is the O/D of the insulation.


 
  OH SNAP!


----------



## Athur126

What do u guys use for the ear hooks? Thinking of building an IEM cable..


----------



## kenman345

Lots of people use jewelry wire (or some type of stiff but bendable wire in the same type of flexibility as a paper clip, but straightened from the start and more durable) then some heat shrink over it. It'll allow you to bend the ear hooks once the cable is done and being use, and they stay that way. It's how my stock cable is built as well as some of my Chris_Himself Silver Ray cables.
  Quote: 





athur126 said:


> What do u guys use for the ear hooks? Thinking of building an IEM cable..


----------



## ardgedee

kenman345 said:


> jewelry wire.... then some heat shrink over it. It'll allow you to bend the ear hooks once the cable is done and being use, and they stay that way.




I had good success using 3:1 heat shrink bent around a form, without wire.

It has a nice, gentle spring to it; I don't even need a yoke slider to help keep the wire stable. Which I like because I'm not so fond of yoke sliders.

I'll try to post pics tonight. The build is pretty ugly, actually, but I'm happy with it as a working proof of concept.

(as an aside: the mods have become a lot more tolerant of topic drift here than in most of the threads on the DIY forum, but MOTs arguing about products -- their own or anybody else's -- is probably not going to go over well.)


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





athur126 said:


> What do u guys use for the ear hooks? Thinking of building an IEM cable..


 
  I never bothered with memory wire. I used a former made from a bit of wood with a load of pannel pins banged into it:

   
  Then bent the IEM wires around it with a piece of clear shrink tube over the top, secured everything in place with more pannel pins, then shrunk it and left it in place for like 20 minutes to really cool down. It holds its shape really well. If it starts loosing shape you can always put it back on and re haet.
   
  To be honest, I havent bothered with ear loops on the last 2 IEM cables as im now using more flexible wire


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I never bothered with memory wire. I used a former made from a bit of wood with a load of pannel pins banged into it:
> 
> Then bent the IEM wires around it with a piece of clear shrink tube over the top, secured everything in place with more pannel pins, then shrunk it and left it in place for like 20 minutes to really cool down. It holds its shape really well. If it starts loosing shape you can always put it back on and re haet.
> 
> To be honest, I havent bothered with ear loops on the last 2 IEM cables as im now using more flexible wire


 
   
  Your earlier post about your ear form was what inspired mine:
  
   
  I formed the shape by slipping the heat shrink over the wire, wrapping it around a bottle cap and tying it in place, and aiming a hair dryer at it. After it cooled, I removed it from the bottle cap. There was some additional shaping and hair dryering to get things to fit just so. The ear loops effectively work as clips, helping hold the IEMs in place (not like customs usually need much help). They look like they'd be irritating to wear, but they're not. I surprised myself, there.
   
  Not my best-looking cable at all. Plier marks, uneven wrap, uneven bends, inconsistent and sloppy braiding... Works great, though, so I use it almost every day. I'm at work on another cable now, and I don't think I'll ever see a use for memory wire. A decent heat shrink wrap works perfectly well on its own if you do it right.


----------



## Toxic Cables

What are those IEM connectors you are using, are those from a stock cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> I'm reviewing a Toxic Cables ''Viper'' IEM cable at present. It doesn't have memory wire but the bare wire is already formed to a generic ear shape which is pretty much perfect and stays in place.


 
  Hi Nigel, i use a little heat from a small butane heat gun to shape the wire, i think it works quite well.
  Don't like using memory wire myself.


----------



## Athur126

Hmm... Ok. Thanks for the suggestions. I'll probaly go down and buy the lead wire that the aquarium shops sell and try that.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> What are those IEM connectors you are using, are those from a stock cable.


 
   
  They're the Lunashops-style connectors. I got mine from tygamehk09 on Ebay, where they were a little cheaper.
   
  The black heat-shrink extends all the way to the base of the connector (more or less), then I put a small band of colored heat-shrink on top of that, red or white for each channel.


----------



## theledman

wow ardgedee that looks great


----------



## piotrus-g

CAL! recabled with Canare in multifilament Rean regular plug


----------



## LizardKing1

Good job. Was it easy to get the multifilament through the rubberstrain reliefs on the cups? I had a hard time with that, but then again it helps make sure the wires don't get pulled out.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> CAL! recabled with Canare in multifilament Rean regular plug


 
  Good job!  Especially love the "Y" split.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> Good job. Was it easy to get the multifilament through the rubberstrain reliefs on the cups? I had a hard time with that, but then again it helps make sure the wires don't get pulled out.


 
   
  It looks like he used adhesive heatshrink for the job. I personally was never able to fit a sleeved cable through the CAL's that I've worked on. Heatsrhink is the only option really. I also found out the CAL's are very sensitive to change. If that cable boot isn't sealed, you will get funny sounding CAL's.
   
  Anyway, where'd you get the split Piotrus?


----------



## Toxic Cables

The Y split looks to be adhesive lined heatshrink.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> The Y split looks to be adhesive lined heatshrink.


 
   
   
  It has a pinch in the middle, which is why I ask. Normally that won't happen.


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> It has a pinch in the middle, which is why I ask. Normally that won't happen.


 
   
  I wondered about that too. My guess is he used a pair of long nose pliers and crimped the heat shrink down while it was hot. Very nice job indeed.


----------



## funch

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> I wondered about that too. My guess is he used a pair of long nose pliers and crimped the heat shrink down while it was hot. Very nice job indeed.


 
   
  That's pretty much how I've done my Y-splits, except that I use a small spring clamp designed as a heat sink when soldering transistors.
  It's the simples/best way I know of and works great.


----------



## piotrus-g

Thanks guys!
   
  Sliter is heatshrink. Cups are 100% sealed as the heatshrink sits very tightly. It's also secured from inside so even if you pull the cable hard you won't pull it out from the cup


----------



## ambchang

Hi folks, need some help.
   
  While working on a cable, I put in too much solder, and some of them is crossing the ground with the left channel.  Is there anyway to clean it up?  I tried soldering it away, but it's too fine a space, and I just couldn't get the last little bit out.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## ardgedee

Do you have a solder sucker or soldering braid? If not, you're probably stuck until you get both.
   
  They're more or less mandatory for cable making, because nobody's perfect.
   
  To use a solder sucker, push its plunger, heat the joint with the iron, and while the solder is soft bring the sucker's tip right up to the blob and press its button. It'll draw up and harden the solder simultaneously, so you can eject the solder slug and try again.
   
  To use the soldering braid, put the braid on top of the joint, press down with the iron, and then lift the braid and iron simultaneously (removing the iron first will usually cause the braid to stick to the joint). This helps clean up the remaining excess.


----------



## julianbell92

My lawton audio pads for my DIY recabled denons arrived a while back so I thought I'd post a picture of the finished product


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> My lawton audio pads for my DIY recabled denons arrived a while back so I thought I'd post a picture of the finished product


 
  Beatiful! Love those wood cups, and great work on the cable. Bet they sound awesome.


----------



## ambchang

Thanks, I guess I will get the sucker and the braid.


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





ambchang said:


> Hi folks, need some help.
> 
> While working on a cable, I put in too much solder, and some of them is crossing the ground with the left channel.  Is there anyway to clean it up?  I tried soldering it away, but it's too fine a space, and I just couldn't get the last little bit out.
> 
> Thanks.


 
   
  You can always use a finely stranded wire as a makeshift wick. Uncurl the strands to create some space inside the wire. This is what wick is, after all.
   
  What I do is either blow on it while it's melted (try not to burn your lips off). If that doesn't work, I swing the cable down while the solder if liquid. Gravity does the rest.
   
  I've been doing DIY electronics for years, and I never used a desoldering wick or pump. *knocks on wood*


----------



## hcabrita

These where the "translucid" cables I was talking abou.
  What kind of cable do you use? how do you make this?
   
  It looks really great!
  Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> My lawton audio pads for my DIY recabled denons arrived a while back so I thought I'd post a picture of the finished product


----------



## Anthony1

For sheathing does it have to be cotton.. have been looking on ebay and seen a few boot lace / draw string cord but pretty sure its not cotton


----------



## liamstrain

No, you can use a wide range of sheathing materials. Many people use paracord which is usually nylon.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> No, you can use a wide range of sheathing materials. Many people use paracord which is usually nylon.


 
  Thanks.. is there a particular imperial size 1/8 or 1/16 that suits 22 or 24 AWG polyethylene insulated copper.. inches is latin for me


----------



## julianbell92

Thanks, it's Toxic Cables 24AWG UP-OCC (stranded copper) which I then braided in in a round braid.
   
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pure-Stranded-UP-OCC-Cyro-Treated-7N-Copper-Wire-per-ft-/110890284514?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item19d19375e2
  Quote: 





hcabrita said:


> These where the "translucid" cables I was talking abou.
> What kind of cable do you use? how do you make this?
> 
> It looks really great!


----------



## rustablad

Hey, I am making some cables for my new magnums, I found an amazing deal for some AWG28 pure silver,  is that ok?


----------



## liamstrain

If solid core, it might be a bit stiff, but otherwise, that shuold be fine.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> If solid core, it might be a bit stiff, but otherwise, that shuold be fine.


 
   
  +1 ^^
   
  Sleeving it will help, but the wire is still stiff


----------



## rustablad

It is solid core, so i will certainly sleeve it


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





dyaems said:


>


 
   
  Sweet, were you able to take the housings apart or did you just cut the stock cable a few mm from each housing entrance?


----------



## SDG1855

Awesome thread


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Sweet, were you able to take the housings apart or did you just cut the stock cable a few mm from each housing entrance?


 
   
  The Monster turbines are very easy to take apart actually. I've done a few and you don't need to worry about anything shattering because its just metal! You shouldn't have a problem taking those guys apart.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Sweet, were you able to take the housings apart or did you just cut the stock cable a few mm from each housing entrance?


 

 thanks. i heat the shel with blower and pry the opening softly and gently using a flat head screwdriver. most, if not, all IEMs have their respective openings (the part that splits the shell into two) glued with the exception of shure IEMs. they are PITA to open up.


----------



## Mad Max

Thanks!


----------



## ChipZ

Made my first cable today! Will mod my headphones and use it as a detachable cable, was tired of all tiny, weak cables so i made it extremely heavy duty


----------



## Toxic Cables

Anyone know where i can get the RSA balanced plugs P/N: 163-191J-E at a reasonable price, i usually get them from Mouser, but they are out of stock. I would need a lot.


----------



## ardgedee

I think Mouser is the sole distributor for Kobiconn; if they don't have it, it's probably not available at the wholesale level.

When working on the cabling FAQ I happened across the sites for one or two Chinese manufacturers who will sell the plug in commercial quantities on ocntract. Search for "auto-IRIS connector" and similar terms. You'll have to wade through a lot of results for cheap security cameras first but something ought to turn up.


----------



## Cryok95

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Anyone know where i can get the RSA balanced plugs P/N: 163-191J-E at a reasonable price, i usually get them from Mouser, but they are out of stock. I would need a lot.


 
   
  You can try Double Helix Cables.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I think Mouser is the sole distributor for Kobiconn; if they don't have it, it's probably not available at the wholesale level.
> When working on the cabling FAQ I happened across the sites for one or two Chinese manufacturers who will sell the plug in commercial quantities on ocntract. Search for "auto-IRIS connector" and similar terms. You'll have to wade through a lot of results for cheap security cameras first but something ought to turn up.


 
   
  Thanks, found a place in HK who had some in stock.


----------



## goma14

This thread is full of awesome looking cables. 

 I'm going to be attempting my first cable pretty soon as well as modding my HFI-780s for dual-entry and removing the diode board. Hopefully, it goes well. This will be my first time soldering.


----------



## mchang

Good luck! I completed my first RCA-RCA and RCA-mini cables a few weeks ago. The work is clean, but nothing special (Mogami Quad, nylon, Switchcraft plugs). If I can get some good light at my office, I'll snap a few pics.
   
  Best part: I got to talk about and use cable pants.  
   
  Embiggened by those builds, I've ordered the materials to recable my trusty Denon D5000 -- got Double Helix 24awg wire, Viablue mini plug and Viablue Y-splitter. Found instructions here and here. Ready to go!
   
  While I wait, I'm debating whether to sheath the cables with nylon multifilament. I'm use my Denons at the office, so microphonics and protection aren't strong needs. But I'm not sure if the large Viablue components will look weird (or not fit properly) without some bulk from the nylon. I have 5-10' of the necessary diameters, so I guess I'll explore when I get everything. I'm also going to go back through 30-50 pages of this thread for inspiration.


----------



## haejuk

I finally finished my last complicated interconnects.  From now on I am just using Mogami.  They took me way too long, but here they are:
   

   
  8 strands of BTG Audio copper wire.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

HOT! Now I need to look up how to braid 8 strands... like the look!


----------



## haejuk

It is just one over the other.  The problem is that it gets hard to keep track of all the wires.  I kept them in opposite pairs with similar paper clips attached at the ends to determine which wire was which.  I also used a helping hands stand and moved the whole thing up every inch or two.  Binder clips are also a huge help.


----------



## N080D7

Not sure if this has been posted, but I found some good SPC wire for reasonable prices:
   
*12ft SPC Wire 54 Strand 0.8mm Inner ($14.80)*
   
*12ft SPC Wire 19 Strand 0.5mm Inner ($11.90)*


----------



## sml1226

haejuk said:


> I finally finished my last complicated interconnects.  From now on I am just using Mogami.  They took me way too long, but here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the look of those plugs on that copper. Silver may sound better to some, but it can't pull off a lot of plugs like copper can in terms of visual appeal.

For those looking for a tutorial, I'll repost one that was mentioned a few months ago.
http://www.seekyee.com/Slings/howtos/8strand1.htm

He also has 3-6 strand braid tutorials there too for people interested. The link is to the 8 braid since it was requested.


----------



## DE Nefta

They're looking very nice, I like the wooden look. What was the hardest part of making them? What is the quality of the wire?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





n080d7 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but I found some good SPC wire for reasonable prices:
> 
> *12ft SPC Wire 54 Strand 0.8mm Inner ($14.80)*
> 
> *12ft SPC Wire 19 Strand 0.5mm Inner ($11.90)*


 
  That's a great find, looks like it also has clear sleeving, although hard to make out in those pictures.


----------



## ardgedee

n080d7 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but I found some good SPC wire for reasonable prices:
> 
> 12ft SPC Wire 54 Strand 0.8mm Inner ($14.80)
> 
> 12ft SPC Wire 19 Strand 0.5mm Inner ($11.90)



Interesting. Do you know what the insulator is? I couldn't tell from the Ebay listings.


----------



## haejuk

Quote: 





de nefta said:


> They're looking very nice, I like the wooden look. What was the hardest part of making them? What is the quality of the wire?


 
   
  The hardest part was definitely figuring out how to do the braid.  I can't tell you how many times I got 3 inches into it and totally lost it.  The wire is 26 AWG OFC copper.
   
  I might grab some of that silver coated wire to wire up my Beta 22 build with...


----------



## ardgedee

For those used to thinking in AWG...

0.8mm is approximately 20 AWG
0.5mm is approximately 24 AWG


----------



## N080D7

It is clear, although it is slightly hard to tell even when you have the wire until you strip it.  It is quite nice for such a reasonable price compared to most which cost more per foot.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote: 





haejuk said:


> I finally finished my last complicated interconnects.  From now on I am just using Mogami.  They took me way too long, but here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 strands of BTG Audio copper wire.


 

 hey bro, where did you buy thos "wooden" rca plugs? thanks!


----------



## haejuk

I got the RCA connectors from this site:
http://www.vt4c.com/shop/program/main.php
   
  I know it looks really sketchy, and the ordering process just seems like it is not legit at all, but this site seems to have a really good reputation and honestly I would be happy to order from them again.  Really reasonable shipping rates from Hong-Kong.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





n080d7 said:


> It is clear, although it is slightly hard to tell even when you have the wire until you strip it.  It is quite nice for such a reasonable price compared to most which cost more per foot.


 
   
  Thanks for clarifying that. I was more curious in what the material is, though -- since it's clear I assume it's not the teflon insulator most cheaper SPC wires have.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





haejuk said:


> I got the RCA connectors from this site:
> http://www.vt4c.com/shop/program/main.php
> 
> I know it looks really sketchy, and the ordering process just seems like it is not legit at all, but this site seems to have a really good reputation and honestly I would be happy to order from them again.  Really reasonable shipping rates from Hong-Kong.


 
   
  I like how everything is "highly recommended". Thought it would be interesting to have wooden plugs. Then again you could probably ask anyone with a lathe to round some up. Just a thought about keeping it in the US.


----------



## haejuk

Yeah, but unfortunately no one I know does any woodwork.  In fact, I am the only one I know who does any form of DIY.
   
  I also find a lot of the sellers comments on items pretty funny.  Like when I bought these RCA connectors it said "Recommended for audiophile only!"  Because wood ALWAYS sounds better.
   
  I also tried to figure out the star rating system, but everything is either 4 or 5 stars depending on the price.  Still not a bad site, just take the recommendations with a grain of salt.


----------



## sml1226

I could probably make a set, but I need to get some measurements as to thread sizes, ODs, etc. to do it all. I don't have any plugs lying around right now to measure myself and I'm not entirely sure the wood I have is best suited for turning at that size being brittle in smaller pieces like it is.

If anyone has some measurements for the critical parts I'll see what I can do with it anyway and how useable they would be without either being giant blocks or really fragile. If not, I'm sure I'll be getting more I can inspect before I use them eventually :rolleyes:

Completely unrelated question: Does anybody make a decent panel mount RCA jack with an orange insulator?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> I could probably make a set, but I need to get some measurements as to thread sizes, ODs, etc. to do it all. I don't have any plugs lying around right now to measure myself and I'm not entirely sure the wood I have is best suited for turning at that size being brittle in smaller pieces like it is.
> If anyone has some measurements for the critical parts I'll see what I can do with it anyway and how useable they would be without either being giant blocks or really fragile. If not, I'm sure I'll be getting more I can inspect before I use them eventually
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  You could try some hard wood. Brazil wood might be good. I made a wooden japanese samuri sword (bokken) out of it. It's also got a beautiful red to it and takes mineral oil well. Personally, if I had a lathe, I'd be churnin out brazilwood plug handles. hahaha. I know a friend of mine who makes pens out of all sorts of materials (even bullets), so I assume it's possible.
   
  Not red, but decent quality and free shipping. Hard to beat.
  http://search.daleproaudio.com/search?w=panel%20mount%20rca


----------



## haejuk

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> I could probably make a set, but I need to get some measurements as to thread sizes, ODs, etc. to do it all. I don't have any plugs lying around right now to measure myself and I'm not entirely sure the wood I have is best suited for turning at that size being brittle in smaller pieces like it is.
> If anyone has some measurements for the critical parts I'll see what I can do with it anyway and how useable they would be without either being giant blocks or really fragile. If not, I'm sure I'll be getting more I can inspect before I use them eventually
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm afraid I can't help you with the RCA jack thing, but I might be interested in sending some 1/4" TRS plugs over and you can determine which one would work for a good wooden barrel.  I have been wanting to re-cable my headphones that have shedua cups and have been considering trying to get a matching wood barrel on a TRS connector.


----------



## sml1226

I have a source for plenty of wood, but no sheuda as far as I know. I could probably try them out for you, but none of the wood I have or have access to would match it. If you want me to try it with what I have or have access to some sheuda yourself, PM me and I'll try to figure out what I can do there. It's still questionable right now for multiple reasons, I don't have any way to test it myself at the moment though.

I know a lot of things are easily done like this with a smaller lathe than what I have (pens in particular), I can get tons of pen blanks if they'll work though I'm not sure they will. I doubt it would cause too much trouble, it will probably just take a bit longer to be sure everything stays solid enough to avoid ruining it.

Anyway, if you're genuinely interested, PM me and I'll see if there's anything I can do. Let's get back to actual cables and pictures here though.

And thanks Pingu, looks like a good source. I'll probably just throw them in my order at Mouser if I go with those though, no real difference in pricing when I'm already paying shipping. Looking for orange for a DAC since that's still the proper color code as far as I know, though a lot seem to just use yellow or black now.


----------



## cogsand gears

.


----------



## mchang

I recabled my Denon AH-D5000 (Lawton Audio-modded) this weekend with Double Helix nucleotide wire and Viablue 3.5mm (small barrel) plug and Y-splitter.
  
 I wanted a shorter cable than original 10ft stock. This turned out a bit shorter than expected, but still long enough for my office needs.
  
 I've detailed the step-by-step in this thread.
  
 While I have no problems with the Y-splitter, the Viablue 3.5mm plug was a HUGE pain, especially compared to the Switchcraft plugs I've worked with recently. The Viablue does look good and match, though...


----------



## Pingupenguins

Looks great mchang! Always loved how the viablue plugs look. Never had to deal with one myself though. I could be lucky. hahaha


----------



## sgs7004

I need a min-mini interconnect cable. So I made it with extra parts.
  I braided 8 strands of 24AWG solid SP-OFC wire with teflon insulation.
  It consists of 3 red(R), 3 white(L) and 2 clear(ground) and CC 3.5mm plugs, which have good design but poor quality...
  I satisfied with its sound.


----------



## nems

Cable for JH 13pro

   
  Cable for shure se535


----------



## Cryok95

Quote: 





nems said:


> Cable for JH 13pro
> 
> 
> Cable for shure se535


 
  Nice!
   
  Curious, where did u get the jh13/iem connectors from?


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





nems said:


> Cable for JH 13pro
> 
> 
> Cable for shure se535


 
  Very Classy Y-Split. did you fab that silver piece yourself?


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





nems said:


> Cable for JH 13pro
> 
> 
> Cable for shure se535


 

 What wire is that?


----------



## cogsand gears

Work in progress Toxic Cables silver IEM cable - still awaiting a jack plug to arrive from Lunashops... Edit - Still waiting. Been over 30 days now...
   

   
  Click for slightly larger pictures


----------



## Carlos671

Been a while since my first cable here is my second attempt with more boutique connectors, stuck with kimber tccs varistrand for the wire and sheathing was bought from china via ebay


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





carlos671 said:


> Been a while since my first cable here is my second attempt with more boutique connectors, stuck with kimber tccs varistrand for the wire and sheathing was bought from china via ebay


 
  Nice work. I have never used a Viablue plug, but they look pretty good in the flesh. Look like they would be a pain to solder though.
   
  I think I got some sleeving from the same seller. Mine was black and a goldy straw type mix of colours. Sort of looks like carbon / kevlar weave if you keep telling yourself that!


----------



## mchang

After my Denon recable last weekend, I can say with certainty that the small Viablue 3.5mm plug was a HUGE pain to solder. It does look really good though.


----------



## AVU

simple RCA - 3.5mm


----------



## Carlos671

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Nice work. I have never used a Viablue plug, but they look pretty good in the flesh. Look like they would be a pain to solder though.
> 
> I think I got some sleeving from the same seller. Mine was black and a goldy straw type mix of colours. Sort of looks like carbon / kevlar weave if you keep telling yourself that!


 
  Thanks, yeh the difficulty tho was getting the ground tag hot enough to melt my solder, seemed to take forever. Third hand and asbestos fingers required.  Worth the effort though.
   
  Next job for me really is learning to make proper braids as opposed to twisted pairs


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





carlos671 said:


> Been a while since my first cable here is my second attempt with more boutique connectors, stuck with kimber tccs varistrand for the wire and sheathing was bought from china via ebay


 
  Nice work, is that for AKG.


----------



## Carlos671

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Nice work, is that for AKG.


 
  Yeh my k141 mk2s.


----------



## Carlos671

First braid, work in progress


----------



## julianbell92

Lovely job luke, I love the Y-splitter and 'chin-strap' 
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Work in progress silver IEM cable - still awaiting a jack plug to arrive from Lunashops...
> 
> 
> 
> Click for slightly larger pictures


 
  Great job, the sheathing looks fantastic! X2 on everyone saying what a pain viablues are to solder! Worth it for the lovely weight of the aluminium in the palm afterwards though 
  Quote: 





carlos671 said:


> Been a while since my first cable here is my second attempt with more boutique connectors, stuck with kimber tccs varistrand for the wire and sheathing was bought from china via ebay


----------



## Carlos671

Getting this braiding down!!


----------



## mchang

Back again -- this time with a recable of my friend's Grado SR-80. Her stock cable was in shambles. She wanted to keep the cost down, so I used some materials I already had from earlier projects -- Mogami Star Quad 2534 and Switchcraft 3.5mm plug. Whole thing is sleeved in nylon multifilament. I'm satisfied with the y-split, but not thrilled with the results. And overall, the bottom 2/3rd of the cable is quite heavy with the un-stripped, sleeved Mogami with Switchcraft. And the thickness of the Mogami locked me into some design choices that I would have otherwise made differently.
   
  Before:

   
  After:


----------



## liamstrain

What did that girl do to her poor Grados... you called headphone protective services yes? 
   
  Nice work given the constraints. I probably would have removed the outer shielding of the 2534 to reduce bulk, personally - but it works.


----------



## mchang

I totally agree, liamstrain. The bulk of the 2534 was acceptable with the previous RCA cables I made, but I would definitely remove the shielding for any future headphone recables.
   
  And knowing my friend, these will need another cable in about 6 months. I think I threw up in my mouth a little when she pulled the damaged SR-80 out of the bag for the first time.


----------



## William007

Does anybody know the 'pinout' for an 1/4 inch to Sennheiser hd 600 plug? Like this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/one-pair-Gold-plated-Plugs-for-DIY-Sennheiser-HD-600-series-Headphone-Cables-/330759465138?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item4d02cce8b2#ht_973wt_922 i'll be using canare quad and neutrik 1/4 plug.


----------



## YummySound

[size=medium]Note to Grado — add the following to your care instructions: “Do not place in washer or dryer.” [/size]
  [size=medium]BTW, nice pants![/size]


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





william007 said:


> Does anybody know the 'pinout' for an 1/4 inch to Sennheiser hd 600 plug? Like this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/one-pair-Gold-plated-Plugs-for-DIY-Sennheiser-HD-600-series-Headphone-Cables-/330759465138?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item4d02cce8b2#ht_973wt_922 i'll be using canare quad and neutrik 1/4 plug.


 
   
  The larger pin is the ground.


----------



## William007

liamstrain said:


> The larger pin is the ground.



For the hd600 or 1/4 plug?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





william007 said:


> For the hd600 or 1/4 plug?


 
   
  For the HD600 - the 1/4 TRS is standard. Tip = left, Ring = right, sleeve = ground.


----------



## William007

liamstrain said:


> For the HD600 - the 1/4 TRS is standard. Tip = left, Ring = right, sleeve = ground.



Just 1 problem, I'm looking at the hd600 plug from ebay and there is no long/short pin.. Could you maybe link me to a site to buy hd600 plugs?


----------



## liamstrain

The pins are the same length, but the ground pin is a wider diameter. Thicker.


----------



## William007

liamstrain said:


> The pins are the same length, but the ground pin is a wider diameter. Thicker.



Okay thanks! Just finished my cable for london  i'll be gone for a month so i won't be able to post a picture of it


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





mchang said:


> Back again -- this time with a recable of my friend's Grado SR-80. Her stock cable was in shambles. She wanted to keep the cost down, so I used some materials I already had from earlier projects -- Mogami Star Quad 2534 and Switchcraft 3.5mm plug. Whole thing is sleeved in nylon multifilament. I'm satisfied with the y-split, but not thrilled with the results. And overall, the bottom 2/3rd of the cable is quite heavy with the un-stripped, sleeved Mogami with Switchcraft. And the thickness of the Mogami locked me into some design choices that I would have otherwise made differently.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Very nice work. the 2534 is a great cable and I agree the raw wire is much better ergonomically than the regular 2534. But hey, she might need that extra ruggedness after the stunt she pull on those porr Sr60's. Maybe you should recommend a new headband that doesn't spin freely (most cause of problems is that free spin which twists the cable too much).


----------



## drez

New HE-6 cable:
   

   
  This one was a bit of a pain - twisted pairs of 24AWG solid core rectangular OCC copper in a nylon jacket with Furutech XLR's.  Cable is a bit stiff and needs to be handled carefully not to bend too much (I didn't use and damping - maybe next time) but hopefully the OCC wire will be fairly durable.  Twisting the rectangular wire took many, many hours, not sure how that compares to braiding.


----------



## nippon

After buying these DT220 for less than 20€, i had a couple of months a good time until the cable breaks close to the Left Side.
  I used Mogami mini Quad, Rean/Neutrik plugs and some techflex. It's not a beauty but it was a lot of fun because the old Beyerdynamic design is sooo easy to disassembly 
 ->
   

   
  The mini Quad is still in one piece with equal lengths. Don't know why Beyerdynamic did solder the wire to this additional plate (pic 2) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  My first "real good" headphone... had to delete all mp3 files and encode all disks again (to flac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## electronicmaji

Is shielding neccessary for headphone recables? 
   
  Does it damage the signal quality at all if used?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





electronicmaji said:


> Is shielding neccessary for headphone recables?
> 
> Does it damage the signal quality at all if used?


 
   
   
  Nope, all of my cable and most DIY cables lack shielding. Look at ALO audio, I see no cables shielded there. Also most stock cables aren't shielded anyway.


----------



## ardgedee

For a standard left/right/common headphone connection, there's no point to shielding: There's nothing for the shield to ground to.


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> For a standard left/right/common headphone connection, there's no point to shielding: There's nothing for the shield to ground to.


 
   
  Why not shield to the common ground? I always thought people just didn't do it because they wouldn't bother to.


----------



## sml1226

ardgedee said:


> For a standard left/right/common headphone connection, there's no point to shielding: There's nothing for the shield to ground to.



 You can ground a shield to the ground of the TRS, just don't tie it down on the other ends, just float it. That way any interference is only present in the return line and, better yet, at the end of it. You could put a ferrite bead at the plug to help deal with the EMI/RFI making it back to the plug as well if you were worried about that.

I prefer to just get a nice braid over dealing with shields though, so while that works, I've never felt the need to do it.


----------



## electronicmaji

What Braided Sleeving should I be buying for 24-26 AWG cable? 1/4 or 1/8? 
  
 I'm also considering buying these.
  
 http://www.wirecare.com/products.asp?prodline=CPN
  
 For a 26 awg wire which size should I get?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





electronicmaji said:


> What Braided Sleeving should I be buying for 24-26 AWG cable? 1/4 or 1/8?
> 
> I'm also considering buying these.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  3/16ths has worked for me in the past on 24. For 26 AWG cables I use 1/8th. So you kind of need to pick one or the other. 3/16 is too big for 26 AWG and 1/8 is too small for 24 AWG.
   
  I wouldn't bother with those. The shipping price alone is ridiculous.
   
  PS. Make sure you pick up nylon multifilament. Monofilament or PET is extremely stiff.
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360217197985?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1054


----------



## electronicmaji

What about Clean Cut?
   
  Also I'm dealing with a Y-Split so is there anything I can use to wrap the two cables coming out of the 26 AWG main line?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





electronicmaji said:


> What about Clean Cut?
> 
> Also I'm dealing with a Y-Split so is there anything I can use to wrap the two cables coming out of the 26 AWG main line?


 
   
   
  Personally, I'd avoid wirecare because most of the stuff isn't stuff that a headphone cabler can use. (Kevlar and silica sleeve are something that we can use). Furryletters pretty much provides everything you need to make a sleeved cable.
   
  Just use adhesive heatshrink! I have another way to do a good splitter, but you'll have to pm me on the matter.


----------



## Kosmik Panda

I would like to wrap my headphone cable with something that would make it look cool, i have hifi 580. I dont know what to use or how to do it so i came here!


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





kosmik panda said:


> I would like to wrap my headphone cable with something that would make it look cool, i have hifi 580. I dont know what to use or how to do it so i came here!


 

  See sleeve link above...
   
  You will need to solder on a new plug though and get some heatshrink.


----------



## Kosmik Panda

Could I just get some thin rope and braid it or would that be dumbbell looking


----------



## Pingupenguins

Are you talking about something like this? http://www.cutoutandkeep.net/projects/braided-headphones
   
  Never done it, but you can try it.


----------



## sml1226

My sister did something like that to her earbuds. Not sure how she did it, but it was tighter than that and spiraled up the cable. I wouldn't do it to any of mine, but it doesn't look bad by any means.


----------



## kenman345

Girls have been doing that to things for years. It's called the chinese staircase stitch. Fairly easy to do, but it's thousands of little knot around your cable, which can't be good for longevity as you pull it tight with each stitch
  Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> My sister did something like that to her earbuds. Not sure how she did it, but it was tighter than that and spiraled up the cable. I wouldn't do it to any of mine, but it doesn't look bad by any means.


----------



## jmwreck

Hi,
   
  is it possible to rewire my TDK BA200 and remove the Y-split forever. Its annoying and troublesome.
   
  Do you guys know any idea on how to pry open the shell?


----------



## cute

Quote: 





jmwreck said:


> Hi,
> 
> is it possible to rewire my TDK BA200 and remove the Y-split forever. Its annoying and troublesome.
> 
> Do you guys know any idea on how to pry open the shell?


 
   
  If you remove the Y-split it will affect the sound, there is a resistor inside to control the impedance!


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





cute said:


> If you remove the Y-split it will affect the sound, there is a resistor inside to control the impedance!


 
   
  resistors are in the Y split? How odd. 
   
  It shouldn't be that hard to relocate them elsewhere in the cable though.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





jmwreck said:


> Hi,
> 
> is it possible to rewire my TDK BA200 and remove the Y-split forever. Its annoying and troublesome.
> 
> Do you guys know any idea on how to pry open the shell?


 
   
  If you've got and exacto knife, start along the seem and press down till something moves. Once you get that first crack, rock the knife back and forth all the way around until its all lose and you can get into the headphones. That's how I open up the 7? Se530's I've worked on in the past.
   
  I suggest getting a fairly used knife, since you don't want to slice yourself to bits. A new razor blade is a bit duanting if your just starting to open IEM's.
   
   
  As for the resistor, you could just put it in the headphone jack. I recommend getting epoxy and sealing the resistor and it's leads to alleviate any durability issues.


----------



## ambchang

How do you determine what resistors to put in each head/ear phone?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





ambchang said:


> How do you determine what resistors to put in each head/ear phone?


 
   
   
  Ohmmeter?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





ambchang said:


> How do you determine what resistors to put in each head/ear phone?


 
   
  Look at the old ones. Or make before and after measurements and do the math.


----------



## jmwreck

Quote: 





cute said:


> If you remove the Y-split it will affect the sound, there is a resistor inside to control the impedance!


 
   
   
  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> resistors are in the Y split? How odd.
> 
> It shouldn't be that hard to relocate them elsewhere in the cable though.


 
   
  this is what im planning to do:
   

   
  Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> If you've got and exacto knife, start along the seem and press down till something moves. Once you get that first crack, rock the knife back and forth all the way around until its all lose and you can get into the headphones. That's how I open up the 7? Se530's I've worked on in the past.
> 
> I suggest getting a fairly used knife, since you don't want to slice yourself to bits. A new razor blade is a bit duanting if your just starting to open IEM's.
> 
> ...


 
   
  wow, that's a lot of 530's you've sliced, is it going to seal back or do i need some sealant after the work


----------



## mosshorn

Well, finally got around to making my LOD:

   
  Qables mini dock, Viablue 3.5mm mini, and Toxic Cables copper  Those low profile LOD's absolutely are a pain in the ass, and my braid isn't as pretty as I would have liked it. Ugh. I'll have to make another if I ever get around to making a DIYmod, but for another day 
   
  Also, I'm pretty sure this isn't placebo due to making this mainly for aesthetic/structural reasons (my Fiio L9 kept coming out of the Ipod), but I can hear a very slight bit more punch in the lows over my L9 with this on my RE262's. YMMV though, I'm enjoying this either way!


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





jmwreck said:


> wow, that's a lot of 530's you've sliced, is it going to seal back or do i need some sealant after the work


 
   
   
  Yes, invest in super glue so you don't have to sit with iems in your hands for 30 minutes waiting for epoxy.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Also, I'm pretty sure this isn't placebo due to making this mainly for aesthetic/structural reasons (my Fiio L9 kept coming out of the Ipod), but I can hear a very slight bit more punch in the lows over my L9 with this on my RE262's. YMMV though, I'm enjoying this either way!


 
  +1  When I made my LOD out of Toxic Cables... I also felt that bass was better and more defined, the mids less dry, but highs were roughly the same... This was my LOD vs a Fiio L1.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Well, finally got around to making my LOD:
> 
> 
> Qables mini dock, Viablue 3.5mm mini, and Toxic Cables copper  Those low profile LOD's absolutely are a pain in the ass, and my braid isn't as pretty as I would have liked it. Ugh. I'll have to make another if I ever get around to making a DIYmod, but for another day
> ...


 
  Nice work, i find it a pain coming out of the back of those small docks, which is why i don't make them.
  Those small Vaiblue are my favourite.


----------



## ambchang

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Look at the old ones. Or make before and after measurements and do the math.


 

 Thanks, I have tried to look for ear/headphone recabling and resistors, and am not sure how I can calculate that.  Anywhere I can find a tutorial in either online or book form?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





ambchang said:


> Thanks, I have tried to look for ear/headphone recabling and resistors, and am not sure how I can calculate that.  Anywhere I can find a tutorial in either online or book form?


 
   
   
   
  Lol, I should totally write a book on the thing.
   Anyway.
   
  "If you've got and exacto knife, start along the seem and press down till something moves. Once you get that first crack, rock the knife back and forth all the way around until its all lose and you can get into the headphones. That's how I open up the 7? Se530's I've worked on in the past.
   
  I suggest getting a fairly used knife, since you don't want to slice yourself to bits. A new razor blade is a bit duanting if your just starting to open IEM's.
   
   
  As for the resistor, you could just put it in the headphone jack. I recommend getting epoxy and sealing the resistor and it's leads to alleviate any durability issues."


----------



## airkitoy

my first pair of headphone recable senn hd 25 with matching white velour pad.


----------



## julianbell92

That is a fantastic job, really nicely done. Liking all the colour match parts as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





airkitoy said:


> my first pair of headphone recable senn hd 25 with matching white velour pad.


----------



## Magicman74

Quote: 





mchang said:


> Back again -- this time with a recable of my friend's Grado SR-80. Her stock cable was in shambles. She wanted to keep the cost down, so I used some materials I already had from earlier projects -- Mogami Star Quad 2534 and Switchcraft 3.5mm plug. Whole thing is sleeved in nylon multifilament. I'm satisfied with the y-split, but not thrilled with the results. And overall, the bottom 2/3rd of the cable is quite heavy with the un-stripped, sleeved Mogami with Switchcraft. And the thickness of the Mogami locked me into some design choices that I would have otherwise made differently.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


 

 Here's a small tip to clean up your Y-split.  I recommend a cable pant from Monster (only Brand I found online Cheap).  I used this on my Denon AH-D 1000 I did a few years ago.
  I took a D-2000 cable made it about 4 1/2 feet.  Good thing with the D-2000 is underneath the 2 wires are braided all the way until the plug, So you just unwind the outer layer, The cable pants are a tad wider then the Heat shrink but just double it up in small layers.
  Maybe 2 or 3 years old and still work like day one.


  At the plug I added a little Shrink to keep the cable from Fraying, the D-2000 cable does that but no problem with a little Shrink. This way I could keep the wonderful Denon twist on for the 1/4 adapt.


----------



## mchang

Thanks, Magicman. I've had good luck with cable pants before. I ordered two of two different sizes from Wirecare.com a month or so ago and used up the two that would have fit my needs with Grados. And since my friend wanted budget-friendly and quick turnaround, I went with the shrink alternative. 

I need to check out your pics more carefully to see how you handled the ends of the pants (on iPhone as I type this). When I used 3 of the 4 pants I had, I didn't have a heat gun -- and the pants clearly say not heatshrinkable -- so I didn't want to melt them.

Finally Wirecare.com's pants were cheap and didn't have Monster printed on the side. You have to click around on the site to find the page though. I got there from a random banner ad on one of the pages, I remember.


----------



## apollinaris

Guys,
   
  do you normally heatshrink the signal/ground leads after Y-split before sleeving them? Those leads at Mogami W2893 are tiny, even after being braided together and I don't think even 1/8" nylon would fit them well. On the other side, heatshrinking would make those leads super stiff. So do you just sleeve bare signal cables without heatshrinking? Any tips are much appreciated.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





apollinaris said:


> Guys,
> 
> do you normally heatshrink the signal/ground leads after Y-split before sleeving them? Those leads at Mogami W2893 are tiny, even after being braided together and I don't think even 1/8" nylon would fit them well. On the other side, heatshrinking would make those leads super stiff. So do you just sleeve bare signal cables without heatshrinking? Any tips are much appreciated.


 
   
   
  Personally I sleeve the wire with 3/32in nylon. Sure it's not a tight fit, but it doesn't look stupid. Just my 2 cents.
   
  On second thought, if you like the colors, you can just leave it bare. I do that with some of my builds, but then again I get one color wire...


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Personally I sleeve the wire with 3/32in nylon. Sure it's not a tight fit, but it doesn't look stupid. Just my 2 cents.


 
  Oh my, if you use 3/32 and it's still not tight, then how would it look like with 1/8" (still waiting for my after-Y-splitt sleeve to arrive, the cable is already in place with 3/16" nylon). Bare wires don't look sleek to me either, because of colors and psychological feel of being insecure without any cover on top. If 1/8" is indeed too loose for Mogami W2835, I guess I would go for heat-shrinking or shoe laces then...


----------



## perpetualjon

OMG I am in love with this forum!! I have for years thought I was the only one that had such an affinity for well-made cabling but you guys are inspiring and amazing!! The craftsmanship and knowledge here is simply awesome and I can't wait to dive in. In the mean time, here is a small re-cabling / custom cabling job I did this year:
   

   
  I work for a large phone company and frequently am on a phone call for several hours with my Blackberry (now an Android). To make matters worse, I am also usually standing in front of noisy equipment and have to try and hear what everyone is saying. So I ordered a set of aviation headphones from RuggedRadios and proceeded to gut it internally. I have managed to get it working with my Blackberry but am still trying to improve the microphone fidelity (by trying different elements). There will be a full write-up for it when it's complete. I re-cabled the headset to shorten the cable (my phone is usually in my shirt pocket) and remove all the included electronics that came with the headset. I also had to modify the TRRS right-angle connector for my phone to remove some internal components that came with it as well... I added the blue heatshrink so I know what line is the microphone. The Gold connectors are just from Radio Shack. I have further plans for the setup but now I may re-do it completely after seeing some of your work here!! I think some nice braided sleving and better Y-split action is in order!!


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





apollinaris said:


> Oh my, if you use 3/32 and it's still not tight, then how would it look like with 1/8" (still waiting for my after-Y-splitt sleeve to arrive, the cable is already in place with 3/16" nylon). Bare wires don't look sleek to me either, because of colors and psychological feel of being insecure without any cover on top. If 1/8" is indeed too loose for Mogami W2835, I guess I would go for heat-shrinking or shoe laces then...


 
   
  Cotton or nylon paracord is usually more expandable and definitely flexible.  Heatshrinking is usually too stiff, unfortunately.


----------



## electronicmaji

Is it possible to heat scissors in a flame to cut techflex if you don't have a proper professional heat knife?


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





electronicmaji said:


> Is it possible to heat scissors in a flame to cut techflex if you don't have a proper professional heat knife?


 
  Unless you don't mind damaging the scissors (as they can also burn/melt the plastic holders), then I don't see any issue with that. You can also cut techflex with normal (cold) scissors and then melt a bit the edges of the sleeve with lighter, to stop it from un-braiding.
   
  On a different matter, does anybody know how to take out hot glue from Cardas connectors (for Sennheiser)? I found this video but it only deals with hot glue being on a flat surface, and not in cavities such as Cardas connectors. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## DefQon

Been a while, just realised I haven't posted any pics of my balanced LCD2 Piccolino cable I made myself.
   





   
  Sorry for the crappy quality pictures, looks a lot better in person.
   
  More to come,
   
  All the best.


----------



## garcsa

Hi, let me show you the result of my first ever (!) recabling. Meelec CC51, TFT silver plated OFC - 0.12mm2 (26 AWG) , and white Pailiccs.
  Recabled because of mic problem.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





garcsa said:


> Hi, let me show you the result of my first ever (!) recabling. Meelec CC51, TFT silver plated OFC - 0.12mm2 (26 AWG) , and white Pailiccs.
> Recabled because of mic problem.


 
  Nice Job!


----------



## daigo

Nice job on that braiding, garcsa


----------



## infam0ussteven

Hey guys, I'm planning on sleeving my TF10 cable and was wondering what size of sleeving and I should get. I'd appreciate some links if possible. I know I probably shouldn't ask this here but I felt like it was unnecessary to create a new thread just to ask this simple question. Thank you!


----------



## KimLaroux

apollinaris said:


> ...
> 
> On a different matter, does anybody know how to take out hot glue from Cardas connectors (for Sennheiser)? I found this video but it only deals with hot glue being on a flat surface, and not in cavities such as Cardas connectors. Any advice is appreciated!




Just use long nose pliers and tear the glue out pieces by pieces. If this is too hard on the connector pins, cut it in smaller pieces using a short knife or flush cutter. With some patience, you should be able to remove all of it without destroying the connector.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Been a while, just realised I haven't posted any pics of my balanced LCD2 Piccolino cable I made myself.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy quality pictures, looks a lot better in person.
> 
> ...


 
  Beautiful! Expensive.... and a real PITA to work with. How long did it take you to strip the cable, and hows the SQ?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





apollinaris said:


> On a different matter, does anybody know how to take out hot glue from Cardas connectors (for Sennheiser)? I found this video but it only deals with hot glue being on a flat surface, and not in cavities such as Cardas connectors. Any advice is appreciated!


 
   
  I melted the hot glue out of a Oyaide right angled jack by holding it in one of those 'heping hands' devices and setting up a hot air gun. You may still have to scrape some of it out, but it gets the bulk of it out.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Beautiful! Expensive.... and a real PITA to work with. How long did it take you to strip the cable, and hows the SQ?


 
   
  Thanks. Took me about 2 days to get the cable constructed. 1 day's worth of planning and researching how other's have constructed their cables (not many info to begin with). Didn't want to stuff up an expensive cable so had to do some planning rather than jumping the gun.
   
  Stripping the cable was the main PITA process. The outer rubbery insulation used outside of the two cable's inside was the longest of the process, had to use a sharp thick Stanley knife and carefully spliced it. Took about few hours to strip the insulation off and get the ground shield separated from the inner core which carries the signal. Not a professionally constructed cable such as ones by Kabelmeister or other aftermarket companies, but I'm happy with the way I've constructed it, just one minor problem now is that the Left cable is about half a cm longer then the right channel cable, need to rework it.
   
  As with the sound. I don't believe in night and day differences some claim with cables, but with this cable the difference is noticable from a few DHC 3 strand 3 braid balanced cables I've made and a few ALO 8 strand cables I've compared it with, sounding very liquidy and mellow the clarity of pure silver and the warmer side with bass presence from the gold injection acting like copper. No microphonics and stiffness with the cable and ergonically good and flexible.
   
  I do plan to buy a roll of 25 meter's worth or Piccolino one day......only time can tell, might use it for my speakers since my interest has moved onto them from head-gear.


----------



## ambchang

Quote: 





infam0ussteven said:


> Hey guys, I'm planning on sleeving my TF10 cable and was wondering what size of sleeving and I should get. I'd appreciate some links if possible. I know I probably shouldn't ask this here but I felt like it was unnecessary to create a new thread just to ask this simple question. Thank you!


 

 Depends on what awg wire you are using:
   
  Use this page for conversion.
  http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/awg-wire-gauge-d_731.html


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Thanks. Took me about 2 days to get the cable constructed. 1 day's worth of planning and researching how other's have constructed their cables (not many info to begin with). Didn't want to stuff up an expensive cable so had to do some planning rather than jumping the gun.
> 
> Stripping the cable was the main PITA process. The outer rubbery insulation used outside of the two cable's inside was the longest of the process, had to use a sharp thick Stanley knife and carefully spliced it. Took about few hours to strip the insulation off and get the ground shield separated from the inner core which carries the signal. Not a professionally constructed cable such as ones by Kabelmeister or other aftermarket companies, but I'm happy with the way I've constructed it, just one minor problem now is that the Left cable is about half a cm longer then the right channel cable, need to rework it.
> 
> ...


 
  I didnt find the outside too bad to strip. I used a sharp scalpel and very light strokes over and over till I was through. It was the Kapton insulation around the centre conductor that really got me. Its so tough, but pretty thin. Cutting into the centre strands is too easy when trying to go through that kapton layer!
   
  When you pick up that roll you can always donate a little my way ;D Im not above charity!


----------



## infam0ussteven

Quote: 





ambchang said:


> Depends on what awg wire you are using:
> 
> Use this page for conversion.
> http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/awg-wire-gauge-d_731.html


 
  Thank you!


----------



## ardgedee

The conversion chart will be of limited value for figuring out the sleeving you need, since your wire will (presumably) be insulated, which adds to the overall diameter.

The only way to be sure is to either know the manufacturer's spec for overall diameter or to measure it yourself, or to have some samples of wire and sleeving handy and experiment.


----------



## ambchang

Sorry, when I read the post, I thought the infam0ussteven was trying to sleeve his/her own bare wire.  If you are taking about sleeving braided finished wire, you will have to measure it yourself to find out.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





defqon said:


> I do plan to buy a roll of 25 meter's worth or Piccolino one day......only time can tell, might use it for my speakers since my interest has moved onto them from head-gear.


 
   
   
  HOLY ****! That is going to wreck your wallet. Good luck!


----------



## kenman345

I really am interested in hearing these Piccolino cables. Havent found a source to acquire it in a working form I can test or in a form I can have made into a cable for me.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> I really am interested in hearing these Piccolino cables. Havent found a source to acquire it in a working form I can test or in a form I can have made into a cable for me.


 

 Typically people buy Piccolino cables like this:http://jaben.net/shopping2/Crystal-cable-for-custome-IEMs-powered-by-Crystal-Piccolino.html
   
  Then cut off the ends and make their own cable. Good luck saving enough money for a cable.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> HOLY ****! That is going to wreck your wallet. Good luck!


 
  Seems like a good way to invest your money. Some buys coins, some stamps now audiophiles cables in bulk


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I didnt find the outside too bad to strip. I used a sharp scalpel and very light strokes over and over till I was through. It was the Kapton insulation around the centre conductor that really got me. Its so tough, but pretty thin. Cutting into the centre strands is too easy when trying to go through that kapton layer!
> 
> When you pick up that roll you can always donate a little my way ;D Im not above charity!


 
  Yes, cutting the yellowish orange kapton inside the shield is a PITA for first timers, since there is only a few strands of silver/gold wires inside that carries the signal. I found an easier way to strip the kapton without cutting off the inner wire's. 
   
  Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> HOLY ****! That is going to wreck your wallet. Good luck!


 
  It can be avoided if I can find the right source. But thanks.
   
  Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Typically people buy Piccolino cables like this:http://jaben.net/shopping2/Crystal-cable-for-custome-IEMs-powered-by-Crystal-Piccolino.html
> 
> Then cut off the ends and make their own cable. Good luck saving enough money for a cable.


 
  Except the prices Jaben sells it for is extremely inflated. Best places to source Crystal Piccolino is either contact Crystal Cable's, or if you know Gabi or DIY seller's that have a left over rolls so you can buy from them. Prices do run from $110-130 per feet, but could be higher as well (or dealer prices) Even I don't know the proper contact details myself for sourcing the limited run's/production of this cable.
   
  Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> I really am interested in hearing these Piccolino cables. Havent found a source to acquire it in a working form I can test or in a form I can have made into a cable for me.


 
  Good luck, read the above for mentioned price, unless you can get dealer prices.
   
  Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Seems like a good way to invest your money. Some buys coins, some stamps now audiophiles cables in bulk


 
  Ditto


----------



## kenman345

Thats why I really want to hear it, maybe not own it. But if it's really the best then I probably will wanna own it. I manage the list of Aftermarket IEM cables that appears in my sig. I know how much it costs, and I also know that Jaben hasn't had any in stock for months. 
  Quote: 





defqon said:


> Good luck, read the above for mentioned price, unless you can get dealer prices.


----------



## garcsa

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Nice Job!


 
  Thanks!


----------



## garcsa

Quote: 





daigo said:


> Nice job on that braiding, garcsa


 
  Thanks!


----------



## cogsand gears

New LOD. Very similar to the old one, but with real carbon fibre on the abreviated barrel, and a tighter braid of Toxic Cables OCC silver.
   
  Plus this one has the added advantage of all being in one piece... Had a little accident with the last one :C


----------



## garcsa

Cool!


----------



## electronicmaji

Trying to remove outer shield on 26 awg cable so i can split it.
   
  THere has to be an easier way.


----------



## cogsand gears

Also finaly finished up this IEM cable.


----------



## Br777

where are people getting the parts for westone ES series connectors?
   
  anybody have any sources for these?    I'd love to make myself a new IEM cable.


----------



## scootermafia

That y-split and the carbon barrel for the Oyaide are pretty fresh.  Are they 100% custom or did you re-purpose some other parts to fit?  I don't recognize that size of carbon fiber barrel but it looks neat.


----------



## Toxic Cables

http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2135
   
  Available in both straight and angled, also in gold plate. Quite cheap, but that blue logo is a spoiler.


----------



## electronicmaji

Is there anyway to remove a nsy231?


----------



## electronicmaji

Did this , don't have anything to case the cables coming out of the flex in. Idk if there is anything i can use for it since it's like 32 AWG and I don't know anything that will fit it. Also it's not working.
  Maybe I soldered to the wrong pad.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Well... it could be that your didn't complete the circuit. You need 2 wires per driver.


----------



## electronicmaji

Did this to both sides and still getting nada. I think I ****ed up the connection to the plug. But I can't get it to open.
   

  It's this, has anyone been able to get one open post installation?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Sorry, what are you asking? You can take a NYS231 off easy if you just cut it off.
   
  The internals of your headphones looks REALLY bad. Missing wires, frayed wires. Yikes...


----------



## electronicmaji

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Sorry, what are you asking? You can take a NYS231 off easy if you just cut it off.
> 
> The internals of your headphones looks REALLY bad. Missing wires, frayed wires. Yikes...


 
  I don't want to cut it off. I want to unscrew it back open.
   
  This is my first time.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





electronicmaji said:


> I don't want to cut it off. I want to unscrew it back open.
> 
> This is my first time.


 
   
  It's fine. We all start somewhere. My first recable ended in my headphones being trashed. 
   
   
  Grab some pliers and just untwist it. Theres a method I use, but it's hard to explain w/o pictures.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> That y-split and the carbon barrel for the Oyaide are pretty fresh.  Are they 100% custom or did you re-purpose some other parts to fit?  I don't recognize that size of carbon fiber barrel but it looks neat.


 
  Hi Peter
   
  The Y splitter is custom made. Took me ages to to mark out, punch and drill all those tiny holes and dimples! Very time consuming indeed. As Frank posted, the plug is on 'ACROLINK' one from lunashops. I brushed the plated parts on the barrel - looks much better in this context ( with the other brused aluminium parts ) Plus, it gets rid of the terrible blue printed logo. They look a little tacky when not brushed IMO.
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2135
> 
> Available in both straight and angled, also in gold plate. Quite cheap, but that blue logo is a spoiler.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





electronicmaji said:


> I don't want to cut it off. I want to unscrew it back open.
> 
> This is my first time.


 
  Hi Dude
   
  You need 4 individual conductors - 2 per side. One is for the signal, the other is the return / earth. It looks like you connected a wire to the either sinal or earth wire inside the headphones. This wont work, you need to have the wires seperate and connected to the correct poles inside the jack plug. That is likely why they are not working.
   
  If your having trouble getting the barrel off the jack plug, wrap some electrical / masking tape around the end of the jack - the male part that goes into the female jack - and hold that with a pair of pliers. Should be able to twist off the barrel after that.


----------



## DE Nefta

Do you like those neutrik jacks. I think the end has a very sharp edge that will cut through your cables, what is your experience?


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

My first re-cable (Fostex T50rp):
   
  Mogami 2534 Gold.
  ViaBlue SC2 Splitter.
  ViaBlue T6s Small 3.5mm Plug.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Very nice work. I love the painted T50rp's! How did you paint it and what paint did you choose?


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Very nice work. I love the painted T50rp's! How did you paint it and what paint did you choose?


 
  Thank you!! I love the way they turned out too!
   
  I just wrote up this quick tutorial here:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/452404/just-listened-to-some-fostex-t50rps-today-wow/8880#post_8549419


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





pwnm30rdi3 said:


> Thank you!! I love the way they turned out too!
> 
> I just wrote up this quick tutorial here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/452404/just-listened-to-some-fostex-t50rps-today-wow/8880#post_8549419


 
   
  Very nice!


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


>


 
  What iem's are those? nice cable btw


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> What iem's are those? nice cable btw


 
  Thank you.
   
  They are Fischer Amps FA-3e IEM's. They pair really well with a good quality silver cable IMO.


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Thank you.
> 
> They are Fischer Amps FA-3e IEM's. They pair really well with a good quality silver cable IMO.


 
   
  I also like your cable job, very nice touch with the wooden y-split!
   
  I have heard good things about those IEM's, never gotten to try a pair out though!
  I love silver cable, I'm going to re-cable my MG6Pro's soon with OCC silver.


----------



## electronicmaji

Fixed it. 
   
  These cables were from a pair of er6i's I was trying to recable but the pads on those are impossible to hit with the soldering I ron i have and i ended up burning the case and getting pissed and throwing it away.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Looks good! IEM pads are crazy hard to hit, but I some how managed on my Weller SP23L. Finally got a new iron, Hakko 936 with a 1.2mm tip. Thank god....


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





pwnm30rdi3 said:


> I also like your cable job, very nice touch with the wooden y-split!
> 
> I have heard good things about those IEM's, never gotten to try a pair out though!
> I love silver cable, I'm going to re-cable my MG6Pro's soon with OCC silver.


 
  Thank you. The splitter / slider is in fact made from antler - looks very much like wood though.
   
  I really like these IEM's. Really comfortable and great sounding! Plus they look pretty great with the trans grey housings.
   
  I have tried a few different OCC silvers for LOD's etc. This Toxic Cables one is the best one so far to my ears, and has had the most pronounced effect I have experienced from a cable change to date.


----------



## Saintkeat

Speaking of LODs.
   
  We probably have to start figuring out the new apple dock soon.
   
  I've kinda given up on making IEM cables. I seem to be having to repair mine more often now from all the humidity and heat in the tropics, coupled with the damage the cables receive from commuting.
   
  I might be progressing into home audio and making cables for home audio instead, and simply buy cheap IEM cables instead of going through the hassle of making them.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Any pics of the new Dock?


----------



## BurritoJimmy

Dam lots for sexy cables in here.  Thought about trying to do one myself, then I realized that I don't even know how to solder yet


----------



## Pingupenguins

We all start somewhere.


----------



## mchang

Speaking of starting somewhere... here was my first attempt at a cable from 2 months ago. This preceded my Denon and Grado recables.
   
  I also like to call it "RCA: A Study In Cable Pants."
   
   

   
   
  Mogami 2534 cable, two pairs of cable pants, Switchcraft RCA plugs, short lengths of heatshrink.
   
  If I had to do it again, I would weigh the convenience and extra cost of the pants against the hassles of creating a Y-split using nylon multifilament and heatshrink.


----------



## mchang

Here's the photo that has been circulating of the rumored new dock: http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/articles/comments/editorial-on-a-smaller-dock-connector-and-compatibility/
   
  EDIT: Adding today's story about availability of adapter to connect rumored new form factor to old: http://www.imore.com/apple-will-provide-adapter-new-smaller-dock-connector-set-debut-iphone-5


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





mchang said:


> Here's the photo that has been circulating of the rumored new dock: http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/articles/comments/editorial-on-a-smaller-dock-connector-and-compatibility/


 
  Man, that is stupidly small!


----------



## ardgedee

I'll believe it when I see Apple announce it themselves. I don't doubt there's a new connector in the works, because the current one is pretty ridiculously large when you think about it, but of all the people who think they know what the next connector will be, there are very few who actually do know.


----------



## apollinaris

Can anybody recommend a source of good quality heatshrinks? I'm talking about nice and deep black and red colors - the ones I've had so far are quite pale and inattractive (black is more greyish while red is actually almost pink, even after heatshrinking, albeit color does get a bit more saturated). So far I had heatshrinks from Qables and Takefiveaudio. Any other good places? Thanks!


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





apollinaris said:


> Can anybody recommend a source of good quality heatshrinks? I'm talking about nice and deep black and red colors - the ones I've had so far are quite pale and inattractive (black is more greyish while red is actually almost pink, even after heatshrinking, albeit color does get a bit more saturated). So far I had heatshrinks from Qables and Takefiveaudio. Any other good places? Thanks!


 
   
   
  Ebay. I get my shrink from this guy http://myworld.ebay.com/dennis6088/&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754.


----------



## DefQon

More balanced Piccolino cables coming soon, stay tuned


----------



## Roomba90

Looks like you done a great job on that cable. Looks very nice!


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I'll believe it when I see Apple announce it themselves. I don't doubt there's a new connector in the works, because the current one is pretty ridiculously large when you think about it, but of all the people who think they know what the next connector will be, there are very few who actually do know.


 
   
  I'm with you there.  The current dock connector is annoying enough to work with for DIY, so I'm hoping they don't shrink it even further...


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

Quote: 





daigo said:


> I'm with you there.  The current dock connector is annoying enough to work with for DIY, so I'm hoping they don't shrink it even further...


 
   
  X2
   
  I think it would be an inconvenience for everybody with apple products that already have the original styled connectors.
  Apple prides themselves on having 1 universal connector for all iPhones/ iPods/ iPads.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





pwnm30rdi3 said:


> X2
> 
> I think it would be an inconvenience for everybody with apple products that already have the original styled connectors.
> Apple prides themselves on having 1 universal connector for all iPhones/ iPods/ iPads.


 
   
  No matter what apple does, people are still going to buy their products and the market will have to follow. That's what it means to be number 1.


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> No matter what apple does, people are still going to buy their products and the market will have to follow. That's what it means to be number 1.


 
   
  This is also very true..
  Haha.


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> No matter what apple does, people are still going to buy their products and the market will have to follow. That's what it means to be number 1.


 
   
  It's unfortunately true.  I do intend to pick up a new phone later this year and will do a comparison of the new iPhone against the Windows and Android offerings, but I probably will lean toward the Apple product.  Hopefully any new dock formats will still be DIY friendly.


----------



## Br777

so nobody knows where to get pins or connectors for DIYing a westone cable?


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> No matter what apple does, people are still going to buy their products and the market will have to follow. That's what it means to be number 1.


 
  Sheep being lead to the slaughter house is the best saying applied to the above.


----------



## Andron

FRANK! I NEED CABLE FOR AN RCA IC! what do you suggest?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





br777 said:


> so nobody knows where to get pins or connectors for DIYing a westone cable?


 
   
   
  Lunashops. I thought that was already mentioned...


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





daigo said:


> Hopefully any new dock formats will still be DIY friendly.


 
   
  I don't think anything is "DIY" friendly by Apple. Rather, I hope the new connector is "DIY-able". :/
   
  I'm pretty sure apple hates that people are making LOD's by hand and not paying into the "Made for iPod" licensing.


----------



## kenman345

As the organizer of the aftermarket IEM cables thread, I am 100% telling you those pins are too small. They don't even fit the TF10's properly as has been reported. take an old VGA cable and pull pins, those seem to be the closest to the size, but the gold plating on the pins wont be there, which means you may have to slightly flatten them still. The other way is buy a cheap stock cable and salvage pins from that. Those will have the best compatibility.
  Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Lunashops. I thought that was already mentioned...


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> As the organizer of the aftermarket IEM cables thread, I am 100% telling you those pins are too small. They don't even fit the TF10's properly as has been reported. take an old VGA cable and pull pins, those seem to be the closest to the size, but the gold plating on the pins wont be there, which means you may have to slightly flatten them still. The other way is buy a cheap stock cable and salvage pins from that. Those will have the best compatibility.


 
   
  Cogsand gears uses those things with great success apparently.
   
  I have a source for what kenman is suggesting, but its a bit expensive and there is a minimum buy.


----------



## sml1226

andron said:


> FRANK! I NEED CABLE FOR AN RCA IC! what do you suggest?


If you want TC, PM him or check out his ebay shop. If you're open to whatever, there are plenty of non-TC solutions as well. I'm not trying to turn you away from Frank's cables, just saying he's going to push his because, well, that's business, but no MOTs can talk cables here on the boards. You're only going to see so much of your options by asking a MOT directly, other people can recommend whatever they like since they're not profiting from any of it.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





andron said:


> FRANK! I NEED CABLE FOR AN RCA IC! what do you suggest?


 
   
  Please email me, email can be found on my profile.


----------



## AVU

Ok, I'm an idiot.  Please help.
   
  I made an RCA - mini cable that works great.
   
  But the second one I made as some weird issue I can't figure out.  Only the left channel coming out of the dac works.  No signal through the right.  But if I switch the RCAs on the dac, I only get a signal out of the right channel.  So it would seem like my dac is busted.  But that is not the case.  When I plug in my other RCA - mini cable, everything is perfect.
   
  I don't understand.  I'm guessing there is a short in the line somewhere?  But I've checked the connections and they seem to line up.  What am I missing?  What's going on?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





avu said:


> Ok, I'm an idiot.  Please help.
> 
> I made an RCA - mini cable that works great.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  There is a short in your left RCA. Just desolder it and bust out the continuity tester. Figure out what wire is what, because finding out where the short is can be pretty difficult.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





br777 said:


> so nobody knows where to get pins or connectors for DIYing a westone cable?


 
  Frank at *Toxic Cables *sellls Westone pins.
   
  They have a recess in the top so you can solder the wire into them, but you need to mould / form your own body around them as they are seperate pins.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> As the organizer of the aftermarket IEM cables thread, I am 100% telling you those pins are too small. They don't even fit the TF10's properly as has been reported. take an old VGA cable and pull pins, those seem to be the closest to the size, but the gold plating on the pins wont be there, which means you may have to slightly flatten them still. The other way is buy a cheap stock cable and salvage pins from that. Those will have the best compatibility.


 
   
  Lunashops currently sells bare pin sets and plug sets in 0.75mm and 0.78mm pin diameters. The sets with 0.78mm pins should work for Westone-compatible IEMs, the sets with 0.75 pins for TF10-compatible IEMs.


----------



## iamdacow

Guys need help here, I have a Lod and I am OCD about the thing falling apart at the part where the wire is soldered to the 3.5mm jack is there any way to reinforce this say hot glue or epoxy, thanks


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> Guys need help here, I have a Lod and I am OCD about the thing falling apart at the part where the wire is soldered to the 3.5mm jack is there any way to reinforce this say hot glue or epoxy, thanks


 
  Yep, either of those will work. I personaly prefer epoxy. Also, heat shrink tube for strain relief helps too.


----------



## cogsand gears

Took some slightly better photos of  the LOD I posted a few pages back. And here they are.


----------



## apollinaris

Ok, so my first recabling for Sennheiser HD580:
   

 Mogami 2893 Mini Quad Cable Cryo Treated (by guys at TakeFiveAudio)
 Viablue T6s 1/4" plug
 Viablue T6s custom-made splitter
 Cardas HPSC connectors.
   
  Took some reading this thread, time, few attempts and cut finger before this came out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not 100% happy with it (especially with rather bulky heatshrinking of Cardas connectors), but hey, it's just a first one. For those who wonder about Viablue y-splitter, it's just came out like this accidentally - broke ground sleeve while soldering (these plugs are extremely fragile indeed), so instead of throwing away the aluminum barrel, came up with this idea. Funny enough, I like the result way better than simple heatshrinking or even using Viablue's standard SC-2 splitter (which I never really liked as it's rather bulky and heavy-looking for a mere splitter).
   
   

   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  Also, wanted to thank all those who replied to my questions in this thread, helping out with building this cable.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote:Originally Posted by *apollinaris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Ok, so my first recabling for Sennheiser HD580:
   

 Mogami 2893 Mini Quad Cable Cryo Treated (by guys at TakeFiveAudio)
 Viablue T6s 1/4" plugs lovely an
 Viablue T6s custom-made splitter
 Cardas HPSC connectors.
   
  Took some reading this thread, time, few attempts and cut finger before this came out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not 100% happy with it (especially with rather bulky heatshrinking of Cardas connectors), but hey, it's just a first one. For those who wonder about Viablue y-splitter, it's just came out like this accidentally - broke ground sleeve while soldering (these plugs are extremely fragile indeed), so instead of throwing away the aluminum barrel, came up with this idea. Funny enough, I like the result way better than simple heatshrinking or even using Viablue's standard SC-2 splitter (which I never really liked as it's rather bulky and heavy-looking for a mere splitter).
   
  Also, wanted to thank all those who replied to my questions in this thread, helping out with building this cable.

   
   
  Great work! That sleeving looks lovely and soft, as does the cable in general.


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Great work! That sleeving looks lovely and soft, as does the cable in general.


 
  Thanks. Indeed, Mogami is very flexible in general, plus nylon multifilament sleeving does not add any rigidness to the cable. Have a very pleasant feel in use.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





apollinaris said:


> Thanks. Indeed, Mogami is very flexible in general, plus nylon multifilament sleeving does not add any rigidness to the cable. Have a very pleasant feel in use.


 
  I used mogami - cant remeber model number. The one with 2 blue and 2 clear conductors - to make a RCA to mini for a friend. I found it less flexible than the other stuff I had used. It did turn out fine though,


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I used mogami - cant remeber model number. The one with 2 blue and 2 clear conductors - to make a RCA to mini for a friend. I found it less flexible than the other stuff I had used. It did turn out fine though,


 
   
  It's W2534.  A bit thick for my tastes, but its still good wire. 24 AWG


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> It's W2534.  A bit thick for my tastes, but its still good wire. 24 AWG


 
  Indeed, W2893 is thinner_ per se_ (called "mini quad cable"), and apparently has more flexible PVC jacket. Still, it's also 26 AWG.


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

Just finished another re-cable on a pair of BMF 8.1 T50's for MattTCG.
   
  Mogami 2534 Gold.
  Mini ViaBlue T6s 3.5mm Plug.
ViaBlue SC2 Splitter.


----------



## Pingupenguins

^^ wow that Viablue plug looks like it gave you hell.
   
  Hows the monofilament techflex working out? I hated it.


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> ^^ wow that Viablue plug looks like it gave you hell.
> 
> Hows the monofilament techflex working out? I hated it.


 
   
  Those mini ViaBlue plugs are the tiniest things, they are pretty tricky to solder. The Mogami 2534 cable pairs perfectly with the ViaBlue plug though!
   
  The techflex is working great so far, why did you hate it?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





pwnm30rdi3 said:


> Those mini ViaBlue plugs are the tiniest things, they are pretty tricky to solder. The Mogami 2534 cable pairs perfectly with the ViaBlue plug though!
> 
> The techflex is working great so far, why did you hate it?


 
   
   
  The stiff monofilament makes a lot of noise when you moving, and I move a lot (running around my room grabbing tools and parts from different shelves. You can pick up larger Viablue jacks here: http://www.hifidew.com/
   
  I heard a couple people got their orders. I've never ordered from them, but at least you have paypal behind you. Let us know if Hifidew works should you buy some plugs.


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> The stiff monofilament makes a lot of noise when you moving, and I move a lot (running around my room grabbing tools and parts from different shelves. You can pick up larger Viablue jacks here: http://www.hifidew.com/
> 
> I heard a couple people got their orders. I've never ordered from them, but at least you have paypal behind you. Let us know if Hifidew works should you buy some plugs.


 
   
  I've bought all my ViaBlue products from: http://www.av-outlet.com/en-us/dept_395.html
  They have really fast shipping!
   
  When you say it makes a lot of noise, do you mean its producing microphonics?
  When you used the monofilament techflex, was the wire insulated with anything?
  I know the Mogami 2534 cable has Polyethylene insulation and a Flexible PVC jacket, I do not hear any microphonics while moving about.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





pwnm30rdi3 said:


> I've bought all my ViaBlue products from: http://www.av-outlet.com/en-us/dept_395.html
> They have really fast shipping!
> 
> When you say it makes a lot of noise, do you mean its producing microphonics?
> ...


 
  Yeah I've used Av-outlet too. Shipping is a little steep ($7), but they have what Hifidew doesn't.
   
  Microphonics are when mechanical vibrations are transformed into electrical noise. So no, I'm not talking about microphonics.
   
  I used it on an IEM cable with teflon wire, and it was pretty bad. Haven't touched either since because nylon multifilament suits my needs perfectly and isn't as rough.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I've purchased from HiFiDew... it was quick.  They did forget to send a setscrew for one of my ViaBlue jacks.  Though, they made good and sent them right after I sent them an email about it.  I'd definitely do business with them again.


----------



## jmwreck

canare mono cable with right angle and straight neutrik plugs for my guitar


----------



## sml1226

Did you use the GS-6 cable for that? I'm in need of some new stuff myself. Just curious how the Canare is in terms of stiffness.


----------



## jmwreck

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> Did you use the GS-6 cable for that? I'm in need of some new stuff myself. Just curious how the Canare is in terms of stiffness.


 
  im not quite sure about the cable number, but in terms of flexibility, it is quite soft but not too much to easily tangle.


----------



## funch

My version of the uber short connector using Switchcraft RA mini plugs.

   

   
  I just soldered the grounds together.
   

   
  Then used pieces of #22 solid copper wire for L/R.
   
;
   
  Next step; hunt down the epoxy putty.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





funch said:


> My version of the uber short connector using Switchcraft RA mini plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Im looking forward to seeing what you do with the epoxy. Keep us posted!


----------



## KimLaroux

I'm looking forward to see him report on a broken 1/8 plug inside it's socket.
   
  Or worse, 1/8 socket ripped off the PCB inside one of the unit.
   
  I'm just concerned about stress. Even one inch of wires between the plugs allows the two units to be physically "decoupled". This thing physically links the two units together, placing all the stress on the 1/8 connectors and sockets. What happen if you push the two units apart/closer? Angle them off? It IS a portable setup, after all. I see how having no wire makes the cable smaller, but I think you're just asking for troubles. And it's not lighter than wires if you have to build an epoxy case around both plugs.


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> I'm looking forward to see him report on a broken 1/8 plug inside it's socket.
> 
> Or worse, 1/8 socket ripped off the PCB inside one of the unit.
> 
> I'm just concerned about stress. Even one inch of wires between the plugs allows the two units to be physically "decoupled". This thing physically links the two units together, placing all the stress on the 1/8 connectors and sockets. What happen if you push the two units apart/closer? Angle them off? It IS a portable setup, after all. I see how having no wire makes the cable smaller, but I think you're just asking for troubles. And it's not lighter than wires if you have to build an epoxy case around both plugs.


 
  Yeah, if the source/amp stack gets tweaked off center a little, I can see that soldered joint breaking, even with a bit of epoxy to help it out.


----------



## funch

Here's the (semi) finished product.
   

   
  This is as far as I'm taking this little project. As you can see, it pretty much shrouds the volume knob, making volume adjustments a tad difficult. For the time being
  I'm going back to my straight Switchcraft/Cardas mini-mini. Although I do prefer the Switchcraft straight plugs, the RA Neutrik 's are much easier to deal with in tight
  quarters, and from my experience are a bit better built. I'll definitely be using those if I decide to do another RA cable, along with Cardas wire.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





funch said:


> Here's the (semi) finished product.
> 
> 
> 
> This is as far as I'm taking this little project. As you can see, *it pretty much shrouds the volume knob*, making volume adjustments a tad difficult. For the time being


 
  Nah, loads of room there! Fiio E11 with a straight Switchcraft terminated LOD - that makes life / volume change difficult!


----------



## SpudHarris

I made a similar one for my Clas rig with Switchcrafts. The rubber boots were pinched from a couple of ibasso type Hirose connectors.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> I made a similar one for my Clas rig with Switchcrafts. The rubber boots were pinched from a couple of ibasso type Hirose connectors.


 
  I always liked that cable Nigel - very clean and neat. What wire did you use for that?


----------



## SpudHarris

Cheers Luke, its a piece from ALO that I ordered yonks ago with my my iMod. Too thick to use for anything else really.
   
  I have just made a few SR71B to Hirose adapters, I'll post pics in a while....


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

I have been using ViaBlue SC2 splitters on my past few jobs.
  What other cheaper alternatives are out there for nice looking y-splitters?


----------



## sml1226

pwnm30rdi3 said:


> I have been using ViaBlue SC2 splitters on my past few jobs.
> What other cheaper alternatives are out there for nice looking y-splitters?


Epoxy, wooden dowels, metal tubing, heatshrink, amber, stones, etc. *Anything* can be used there if you like the way it looks.


----------



## Omark12

I have a mogami recabled Denon D2k and I love the refinement, tamed bass and detail I got from the mogami. I think im going to recable again though, is SPC cable from navships better than mogami?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> I have a mogami recabled Denon D2k and I love the refinement, tamed bass and detail I got from the mogami. I think im going to recable again though, is SPC cable from navships better than mogami?


 
   
   
  Navships SPC is very noisy. (before any one says microphonics, that is not the term. read the link)
   
  So unless your not moving at all, then I don't think you should use Navships wire as it will be annoying. Besides 2893 is a great wire (assuming you used 2893). I use the same wire in all of my projects.


----------



## sml1226

pingupenguins said:


> Navships SPC is very noisy. (before any one says microphonics, that is not the term. read the link)
> 
> So unless your not moving at all, then I don't think you should use Navships wire as it will be annoying. Besides 2893 is a great wire (assuming you used 2893). I use the same wire in all of my projects.


Merriam-Webster simply defines microphonics as "noises in a loudspeaker caused by mechanical shock or vibration of the electronic components"

While it does not fit the definition of a "microphone" or "microphonic" as per Oxford or Merriam-Webster definitions, which do cite electrical responses directly, it is essentially the same thing in a mechanical sense instead. Since I am unaware of an alternate way of saying it (and I assume you do not have any better way of saying this particular noise as you simply called it noisy as well), I think we may as well call it mechanical microphonics and be done with it.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> Merriam-Webster simply defines microphonics as "noises in a loudspeaker caused by mechanical shock or vibration of the electronic components"
> While it does not fit the definition of a "microphone" or "microphonic" as per Oxford or Merriam-Webster definitions, which do cite electrical responses directly, it is essentially the same thing in a mechanical sense instead. Since I am unaware of an alternate way of saying it (and I assume you do not have any better way of saying this particular noise as you simply called it noisy as well), I think we may as well call it mechanical microphonics and be done with it.


 
   
   
  Why does everyone have to argue semantics with me.....
   
  http://www.merriam-webster.com/medical/cochlear+microphonic
   
  That's what Merriam told me. Here: http://www.merriam-webster.com/medical/microphonic?show=1&t=1344068552
   
  I simply call it cable noise.


----------



## Omark12

Yeah I used 2893. So 2893 is the way to go? Are there any other higher end alternatives?


----------



## sml1226

pingupenguins said:


> Why does everyone have to argue semantics with me.....
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/medical/cochlear+microphonic
> 
> ...


Well based on that, it is microphonic then. The electrical impulse (the noise) is in the ear itself at the cochlea, the mechanical impulse is in the cable which triggers the electrical response. The definition I found right before that was not for the cochlea, it was for microphonics in electronics, which did alter electrical signals. This debate can go through every possible approach to where the microphonics are occurring and what is being altered as the definitions I've been seeing seem to back up both sides of this argument, but I honestly don't see the issue in continuing to call it microphonics as it seems to have become common to do around here.

Simply put, call it what you want, since people around here associate micrphonics with cable noise and vice versa.


----------



## Omark12

Holy crap you're BTG? I just saw you on eBay while looking for recabling materials. I'm assuming the OFC 26 awg cable you sell is the same conductor used in Mogami 2893, am I correct?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> Holy crap you're BTG? I just saw you on eBay while looking for recabling materials. I'm assuming the OFC 26 awg cable you sell is the same conductor used in Mogami 2893, am I correct?


 
   
  Don't want to get slapped on the wrist for commenting on the forums, so send me a pm or email.
   
   
  Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> Well based on that, it is microphonic then. The electrical impulse (the noise) is in the ear itself at the cochlea, the mechanical impulse is in the cable which triggers the electrical response. The definition I found right before that was not for the cochlea, it was for microphonics in electronics, which did alter electrical signals. This debate can go through every possible approach to where the microphonics are occurring and what is being altered as the definitions I've been seeing seem to back up both sides of this argument, but I honestly don't see the issue in continuing to call it microphonics as it seems to have become common to do around here.
> Simply put, call it what you want, since people around here associate micrphonics with cable noise and vice versa.


 
   
  I just don't associate mechanical impulses creating mechanical waves as microphonics. It's specifically mechanical impulses creating electrical signals. I also don't get why we have to call it microphonics, when cable noise is much easier to understand in the first place. I prefer to lead people down the correct path, than try to use buzz words and marketing terms to sound like I'm some cable god who knows everything there is to know about cables.
   
  Plain and simple, that's how I like it.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> Yeah I used 2893. So 2893 is the way to go? Are there any other higher end alternatives?


 
  You could check out Toxic Cables. They have a store on ebay that selles high quality stranded copper, SPC and silver raw cable for DIY:
   
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/toxic*cables/m.html?hash=item19d3ef21af&item=110929846703&pt=UK_Computing_Sound_Vision_Audio_Cables_Adapters&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2562
   
  I have used all the above mentioned cable types and they are very flexible and great quality.


----------



## FraGGleR

Peter at Doublehelixcables.com sells some very good stranded UPOCC copper wire in both clear and translucent black polyethylene (cryo treated as well).  He has had it available to DIY'ers for several years now and gets it custom made from one of the few official producers of OCC wire.  I use it almost exclusively due to the quality and price (and Peter's great service and advice).  
   
  As for Navships SPC, I usually sleeve cables to reduce movement-generated cable noise.
   
  I am happy that more companies are making high quality wire available for DIY'ers.  When I first started up and before Peter had his own wire, ALO and Cryo-parts (now closed) were the only places to get it and they are expensive as chip.


----------



## FraGGleR

And because this is a forum for posting pictures of cables, here is a Christmas cable that I made a couple years ago for a set of AKG K81DJ's that I modified for detachable cables:
   

   

   
  Pretty sure this is made out of deconstructed Mogami 2893 wire, with Neutrik 3.5" mono plugs for headphone entry, and a Neutrik right angled 3.5" stereo plug for the source.  Each wire was sleeved in Needloft nylon craft cord and then braided.  Sadly Needloft no longer makes the craft cord so I am in search for a good alternative.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Pingupenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Don't want to get slapped on the wrist for commenting on the forums, so send me a pm or email.


 
  I was actually worried about answering questions myself, but MOT are allowed to answer direct questions asked on the forums about products they sell.


----------



## cogsand gears

Low profile ipod LOD. Made with translucent black and clear insulated SPC From Toxic Cables.


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

I need to find a 3.5mm female jack (stereo) that is made of quality. 
Preferably in the color of black.
I have been searching google four about an hour...

So far this is the only thing I have found that is close to what I am looking for.
http://www.ramelectronics.net/audio-video/connectors/3-5mm-1-8-and-2-5mm-jacks-and-plugs/3-5mm-female-jack-30319f/prod30319F.html

If anyone knows a place that sells an encased 3.5mm female jack like the one listed above, please post the company name or a link to their website. I would greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## Toxic Cables

I use these, not sure if you can buy them yet. Oyaide sent me a dozen samples and said they will be releasing them soon, this was 2 weeks ago.
   
   

   
http://www.oyaide.com/ENGLISH/AUDIO/products_category/etcplug/pg755.html
   
  Seems someone on eBay has some, not sure how, Oyaide would not sell me any at the time.
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OFFICIAL-Oyaide-J-3-5SR-/150852396840?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231f80e728#ht_1013wt_1037
   
  @ cogsand gears, great work as usual, Luke.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





pwnm30rdi3 said:


> I need to find a 3.5mm female jack (stereo) that is made of quality.
> Preferably in the color of black.
> I have been searching google four about an hour...
> So far this is the only thing I have found that is close to what I am looking for.
> ...


 
   
   
  Neutrik NYS240BG


----------



## Omark12

If I braided 4 strands of navships spc and sleved it in techflex would that get rid of the microphonics?


----------



## FraGGleR

Techflex has made it worse in my experience.  If you went with nylon multifilament or 550 paracord, you could damp the sound and add some nice class to the cable.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> If I braided 4 strands of navships spc and sleved it in techflex would that get rid of the microphonics?


 
   
  Techflex is a company, and if your talking about the expandable sleeving that Furryletters sells, that will make it worse.
   
  Furry letters also sells nylon multifilament. That stuff is pretty good at reducing cable noise.


----------



## Omark12

multifilament it is. I tried to deconstruct a scrap length of 2893, cut it in half and braid the 8 resulting strands so I could see if I could make a BTG style cable but i got lost so fast. How did you learn to braid 8 strands like that? i think Ill have to end up getting 2534 and quad braid it then sleeve it in multifilament for my next cable.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> How did you learn to braid 8 strands like that?


 
   
   
  Practice practice practice.


----------



## audiophile_007

sorry this might be a stupid question, but I want to make a custom cable myself and I was wondering.
  if I make a custom cable for a CIEM like UM/UE, where do the cables for the pins go? left ear: left and ground/ right ear: right and ground.
  or a different way?
   
  Thanks guys.
   
  I think i found it, but I'm still not sure because it seems so strange to me that a cable wont have a ground.
http://www.head-fi.org/a/diy-cable-info-and-resources


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





audiophile_007 said:


> sorry this might be a stupid question, but I want to make a custom cable myself and I was wondering.
> if I make a custom cable for a CIEM like UM/UE, where do the cables for the pins go? left ear: left and ground/ right ear: right and ground.
> or a different way?
> 
> ...


 
   

  Top pin is pin 1, bottom pin is pin 2, they connect to holes 1 and 2 respectively on the IEM.

 For the correct polarity, pin 1 should be signal and pin 2 should be ground.
 
      
 
 
   
  Above is coppied from Jaben. Seemed the simplest way to explain. There is most definately a ground - 2 in fact. One for each side.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





audiophile_007 said:


> sorry this might be a stupid question, but I want to make a custom cable myself and I was wondering.
> if I make a custom cable for a CIEM like UM/UE, where do the cables for the pins go? left ear: left and ground/ right ear: right and ground.


 
   
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Top pin is pin 1, bottom pin is pin 2, they connect to holes 1 and 2 respectively on hhe IEM.
> 
> For the correct polarity, pin 1 should be signal and pin 2 should be ground.


 
   
  If you think of the IEM has having a front and back, the pin to the front is negative (-) and the pin to the back is positive (+).
   
  So when building a cable with a three-element 3.5mm or 6.5mm phone plug for a UE/Westone style connector, you will do the following.
   
  For the right channel, the front pin would be to sleeve (-) and the back pin would be to ring (+)
  For the left channel, the front pin would be to sleeve (-) and the back pin would be to tip (+) _(For UE Super.Fi and Triple.Fi models, the left channel is front + (or: front->sleeve) and back - (or: back->tip) )_
   
  While ground and negative mean different thing in electronics (and OH BOY you'd better not confuse them when building an amplifier), for the purpose of building cables for speakers and headphones we get to swap around the terms somewhat recklessly since the speaker (or headphone) will usually be wired the same way.
   
  Avoiding bridges of + and ground (or + and -, or L+ and R+, or L- and R- on a balanced stereo circuit) is a lot more important than what kind of charge half the wires have.


----------



## audiophile_007

thanks man for the quick reply!


----------



## colinharding

Just put together a new cable for my HD-650s.  The cable is constructed with 1940s Western Electric switchboard wire and terminated in Audio Note silver banana plugs.


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





colinharding said:


> Just put together a new cable for my HD-650s.  The cable is constructed with 1940s Western Electric switchboard wire and terminated in Audio Note silver banana plugs.


 
   
   
  That's pretty friggin cool.


----------



## Xaborus

Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Ok I got my hand on UE connectors and Viablue sexy-slim-jacks.
> 
> Now, this is my tribute to all of the cables I have made
> 
> ...


 

 Where do you get clear Tech-flex?!?!
  I've been looking EVERYWHERE and can't find it.


----------



## daigo

The clear techflex does look really nice with the gold plated wire.  Curious where you purchased it as well.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





daigo said:


> The clear techflex does look really nice with the gold plated wire.  Curious where you purchased it as well.


 
   
   
  Lol, that picture was taken about a year ago. Also, most of piortus-g's stuff comes from exclusive polish dealers.


----------



## FraGGleR

You can get all varieties of Techflex sleeving at Wirecare.com
   
  Teflon:  http://www.wirecare.com/products.asp?prodline=TF
  Clear PET:  http://www.wirecare.com/products.asp?prodline=PTN
   
  Teflon is smoother, but clear is still pretty nice and much cheaper.


----------



## sml1226

pingupenguins said:


> Lol, that picture was taken about a year ago. Also, most of piortus-g's stuff comes from exclusive polish dealers.


Two days from being exactly a year ago now. Original post was 8/4/11

I've seen plenty of clear tubing. I've never seen it in a material I would want to use, but it's not hard to find clear tubing. As we seem to agree now, what people generically call Techflex, PET expandable tubing, is noisy, and the easy way to find clear tubing it to get PET tubing. If you want multifilament nylon, good luck, I have yet to see that in clear.


----------



## Omark12

i thought techflex made teflon wire sound really bad


----------



## ardgedee

*An easier LOD*
   
  Soldering an iPod dock connector requires dealing with small, fiddly board tabs and trying to work a resistor into the shell. But there's an easier way!
   
*1. Get an AV Out Adaptor.* Available in white ($4.50) and black ($5.00). The white one is a little cheaper. Just sayin'.
   

   
  Add a 3.5mm interconnect, you're done! Hey!
   

   
  But, well, that's the easy way out. We want to do things the hard way. You know, how audiophiles like it...
   
  If you haven't tried using it with a 3.5mm interconnect yet, do that first. Make sure the thing works before you start wasting time with it. From here on out, we'll assume everything works as intended.
   
*2. Open the dock connector shell.* It's hard plastic lightly glued together, and fairly easy to pop open.
   
  The shell has two sides: The top has three indentations in a vaguely triangular pattern, the bottom is smooth. The connector, electronics and latch buttons are mounted to the top side, the one with the dents. So focus on popping the smooth side off.
   
  I opened mine by sticking a fine-tip screwdriver tip into the slot on the edge at a couple different points and twisting until I heard a slight "Crack!". Then I lightly applied pressure to the edge with some slip-jaw pliers to pop it open, like a clamshell. Going slowly and gently is the essence.
   

  The marking on the shell in the photo are from the jeweler's screwdriver; believe it or not that wrench left no marks.
   
  When open it should look something like this:
   

  Remember -- this is the underside of the board.
   
  The shell is the only piece that's sealed or glued. Once the shell is open, everything can be worked loose and pulled out, aside from the wires on the board.
   
  Notice there are four wires, not three. Remember, it's an AV adaptor, not an audio adaptor. We're about to discover that the big white socket is actually a four-conductor TRRS connector (tip-ring1-ring2-sleeve), not a TRS (tip-ring-sleeve) connector. Kind of like a headset plug for an iPhone.
   

  This is the top side of the board, where the red and blue wires are mounted. This isn't strictly necessary (you can usually just poke the needle tip of your multimeter probe through the wire insulation). To access it without excessive disassembly or destruction: See where the two spring clips for the latch buttons are mounted (blue circles)? They're L-shaped pieces of steel. Stick the blade of your jeweler's screwdriver underneath the spring clip as near to the L as possible and work it upwards about half its width. More than that and you'll risk having even more loose pieces to reassemble later. Then do the same for the other side. The board and dock connector will now be loose enough to work out, by pulling upwards slightly and sliding down the length of the clips' legs. To put back, slide in the other way and push it in, then push the legs back in at the L bends to drive it home.
   
  What is that big chip for? I have no idea. There are some smaller ones that look to be resistors, but I didn't check.
   
*3. Test the wires. *You could try sticking multimeter probes into the 3.5mm socket, but that's difficult and your probe probably is not long enough to reach the innermost contacts. Get that 3.5mm interconnect we were talking about, plug that in, and you can see which wire correlates to which connector on the 3.5mm TRS phono plug you're going to use.
   
  Remember to test each color separately with the ring, tip and sleeve of your interconnect, to make sure there's no cross-wiring.
   
  Here, both blue and white connect to Sleeve on our interconnect. This means that one color is Ring2 in the context of a TRRS connector, and the other is Sleeve. We can stop here if we wish and connect both wires to Sleeve of the 3.5mm plug on your LOD. Or, if we want to be comprehensive, we can map them all.
   

  The outer ring on the socket is also wired to Sleeve; test that and you know where all four wires go.
   
  For this particular unit, I got:

 *Red:* Ring (TRRS Ring 1) *White:* Sleeve (TRRS Ring 2) *Blue:* Sleeve *Green:* Tip
   
  Do your own testing, since the wire colors may not be consistent for each unit.
   
*4. Build your LOD. *And with that it's all over bar the soldering. Snip each wire close to the socket, strip, solder to your preferred variety of conductor, attach a plug and you're done! Not going to show all those steps: You either know them already, or you're better off learning from somebody with better craftsmanship than I have.
   
  4" of 24 AWG teflon-coated silver-plated copper later...
   

  I connected both the White and Blue wires to Sleeve on the plug. You might be able to get away with using only the White or the Blue wire. I didn't experiment, so I don't know.

 The phone plug is a run of the mill NYS231BG. The barrel is from a NYS231, because I thought the plain metal looked nicer with the white dock connector. The heat shrink is about my usual quality of work: sad. Anybody know a way to remove the printing from unshrunk heat shrink? I'm getting tired of tucking it inside-out to hide the printing; that's the main reason why it looks frayed.
   

  How's it sound, you may be asking. Not bad. Not bad at all. For whatever it's worth, the dock connector is currently rubber-banded shut; I'll seal it when I'm satisfied things are working as expected.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Very nice. I've never had a problem with dealing with the pins on LOD though. You can get much smaller (footprint) if you DIY it, but very nice.


----------



## ardgedee

It's tricky for some people to solder the tabs on the dock connector; the space is fairly small. This makes the soldering a lot easier since you can have a relatively generous wire-wire joint.
   
  I only went about this because it was sitting around and not being used -- and I didn't have any 68k resistors handy for a standard LOD build, even though I had all the other parts.
   
  I was surprised, though -- despite appearances, the shell on the dock connector is not larger than a standard large plastic shell sold to DIYers. I have some of those and did a side-by-side comparison.
   
  It is true, though, that there are smaller connector shells available (through Lunashops, I don't know about elsewhere), and there have been some fairly brilliant LODs posted here whose connector bodies were made out of epoxy and sanded to shape.


----------



## vinyl addict

I'm gonna be making a headphone cable for an Audez'e LCD-2  Will be using silver wire to construct the cable and the connectors on the headphone end is a mini xlr (not balanced).  
 So my questions are:   
 - Can a different conductor material be used for the ground wire? I'm thinking copper to save some $$
 - Will this affect the sound at all?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> It's tricky for some people to solder the tabs on the dock connector; the space is fairly small. This makes the soldering a lot easier since you can have a relatively generous wire-wire joint.
> 
> I only went about this because it was sitting around and not being used -- and I didn't have any 68k resistors handy for a standard LOD build, even though I had all the other parts.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Really? Nobody knows of Qables? Am I the only one who uses their docks?
   
  Epoxy docks are the same size as the smallest iPod dock. Its pretty hard to get a smaller one.
   
   
  Quote: 





vinyl addict said:


> I'm gonna be making a headphone cable for an Audez'e LCD-2  Will be using silver wire to construct the cable and the connectors on the headphone end is a mini xlr (not balanced).
> So my questions are:
> - Can a different conductor material be used for the ground wire? I'm thinking copper to save some $$
> - Will this affect the sound at all?


 
   
  Yes you can, and people believe it changes sound. If it conducts electrons, its going to work.


----------



## ardgedee

I hadn't been to Qables' site for quite a while, and I don't have a good excuse for why not. Thanks for the reminder, I'll check them out again.


----------



## vinyl addict

> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Will it have an adverse affect on the sound?  I thought that the ground wire is totally isolated from the L/R signal wires (CMIIW)


----------



## kidchunks

Messing around with a sample of 550 Paracord. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  iPhone Quality Inc


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





kidchunks said:


> Messing around with a sample of 550 Paracord.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Round sinnet weave? Or just kind of went with the flow? Either way looks nice.


----------



## kidchunks

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Round sinnet weave? Or just kind of went with the flow? Either way looks nice.


 
   
  I searched for some braiding techniques and came across this simple method. Glad you like it!


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I use these, not sure if you can buy them yet. Oyaide sent me a dozen samples and said they will be releasing them soon, this was 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That looks sweet!


----------



## Toxic Cables

I wish they would have kept the same barrel as used on the mini jacks.


----------



## alfa147x

I hate checking this thread out. Makes me want to make cables. Bad Bad Bad!


----------



## ardgedee

It's fun! When they work! Which, for me, isn't often enough (grumble grumble, have to go resolder a plug now.)


----------



## DefQon

Those of you that use hand shaped epoxy on your Apple LOD's know if one can use epoxy to fix broken or cracked plastic on headphone enclosures/cup's?


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





mad max said:


> http://www.oyaide.com/ENGLISH/AUDIO/products_category/etcplug/pg755.html
> That looks sweet!


 
  Agreed, too bad Oyaide is not going with their original barrel on these new connectors.  The original barrel just looks a bit better imo.  Those look a bit more generic, but still look clean. 
   
  Regardless it is still Oyaide, which (with Rhodium/Silver) is way better than the alternatives currently out there in regards to 1/8" mini females.  Definitely glad Oyaide is expanding to the various more specific connectors.  Been using their connectors happily since 2008.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Those of you that use hand shaped epoxy on your Apple LOD's know if one can use epoxy to fix broken or cracked plastic on headphone enclosures/cup's?


 
  The answer is YES, check out the gallery in my signature... I LOVE EPOXY!  ...and you'll see a few headphones where I've used it to either fix them, or completely re-shape them.


----------



## hekeli

Wow I managed to solder an interconnect and headphone cable, using Cordial 422 + Neutrik connectors. $10 is about as much as I would care to pay for a cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Better ergonomics for desktop use now..


----------



## ambchang

I just bought some 26awg stranded OFC wires from BTG Audio, and made a six conductor cable ending in switchcraft 3.5mm stereo plug on one end, and some no-name 2.5mm mono plugs on the other for my heavily modded Grado SR60 and Woodied Magnum v3s, and they are fantastic!  I wanted to rewire my Fostex T50RP for dual mono entry, but that ended in tragedy (ruined my bass heavy set of Fostex can because I burned the board during resoldering ... my fault).
   
  The wires are very flexible, easy to work with, very attractive, and extremely reasonably priced.  I have used cryo treated cables before, and to my untrained ears, have no difference in terms of SQ.  I am sure someone with golden ears may hear the difference, but for mere mortals like me, really can't tell. 
   
  The BTG wires are different from solid core silver wire in terms of SQ, but that is to be expected.  The BTG wires are very warm, lush sounding wires, very natural and smooth, while I find the silver core to be analytical, and little cold.
   
  I will upload pictures tonight or later in the week when I have time.  Just very excited about these things.
   
  BTW, to give you an idea of how nice they look, they passed the spouse test, even my wife commented, unsolicited, about how nice they look.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Have you tried Cryo treated version of the exact same wire/cable and compared side by side?


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





alfa147x said:


> I hate checking this thread out. Makes me want to make cables. Bad Bad Bad!


 
  I have the exact opposite problem.  I just bought some Rean connectors to build a 1/8" to RCA cable to try out the ODAC I picked up, but I can't motivate myself to break out the soldering gear to do it


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





hekeli said:


> Wow I managed to solder an interconnect and headphone cable, using Cordial 422 + Neutrik connectors. $10 is about as much as I would care to pay for a cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hey dude, sorry to go off topic, but, how much was that headphone stand, and where is it  from?


----------



## ardgedee

Looks like a Sieveking Omega.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Looks like a Sieveking Omega.


 
   
  Holy crap! $200 for a stand? I got my Banana holder for $20. I guess I'm cheap.....
   
  Quote: 





ambchang said:


> I just bought some 26awg stranded OFC wires from BTG Audio, and made a six conductor cable ending in switchcraft 3.5mm stereo plug on one end, and some no-name 2.5mm mono plugs on the other for my heavily modded Grado SR60 and Woodied Magnum v3s, and they are fantastic!  I wanted to rewire my Fostex T50RP for dual mono entry, but that ended in tragedy (ruined my bass heavy set of Fostex can because I burned the board during resoldering ... my fault).
> 
> The wires are very flexible, easy to work with, very attractive, and extremely reasonably priced.  I have used cryo treated cables before, and to my untrained ears, have no difference in terms of SQ.  I am sure someone with golden ears may hear the difference, but for mere mortals like me, really can't tell.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Haha, thanks for the mini-review. I like the last line.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Holy crap! $200 for a stand? I got my Banana holder for $20. I guess I'm cheap.....


 
  Is that a uephamism for speedo's....??


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Is that a uephamism for speedo's....??


 

 No? I'm not sure what you mean.
   
  EDIT: Oh.... Banana holder....
   
  No it's a real thing. Go on amazon and look up "banana holder" and you will see what I'm talking about. I use a metal one to hold my Hd-25's.


----------



## tzjin

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Is that a uephamism for speedo's....??


 
   
  Too good


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> No? I'm not sure what you mean.
> 
> EDIT: Oh.... Banana holder....
> 
> No it's a real thing. Go on amazon and look up "banana holder" and you will see what I'm talking about. I use a metal one to hold my Hd-25's.


 
  Sorry, yes I know its a real thing. I was trying to make a smutty pun. I think it fell a little flat...
  Quote: 





tzjin said:


> Too good


 
  ... Or possibly not!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Hey dude, sorry to go off topic, but, how much was that headphone stand, and where is it  from?


 
   
  Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Looks like a Sieveking Omega.


 
   
  Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Holy crap! $200 for a stand? I got my Banana holder....


 
   
  $200 for a ( admitedly very beautiful ) headphone stand, but wont spend more than $10 on a cable.....?!


----------



## tzjin

Yakiboy is selling similar stands for around $60 in the classified section. I can't speak for quality, but it may be worth looking into.


----------



## hekeli

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> $200 for a ( admitedly very beautiful ) headphone stand, but wont spend more than $10 on a cable.....?!


 
   
  I won it in an Facebook raffle, which was nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually just few days apart from receiving my LCD-3's, how's that for a coincidence..


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





hekeli said:


> I won it in an Facebook raffle, which was nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Good stuff! I never win anything :C  That is a very convenient turn of events...


----------



## ambchang

Quote: 





ambchang said:


> I just bought some 26awg stranded OFC wires from BTG Audio, and made a six conductor cable ending in switchcraft 3.5mm stereo plug on one end, and some no-name 2.5mm mono plugs on the other for my heavily modded Grado SR60 and Woodied Magnum v3s, and they are fantastic!  I wanted to rewire my Fostex T50RP for dual mono entry, but that ended in tragedy (ruined my bass heavy set of Fostex can because I burned the board during resoldering ... my fault).
> 
> The wires are very flexible, easy to work with, very attractive, and extremely reasonably priced.  I have used cryo treated cables before, and to my untrained ears, have no difference in terms of SQ.  I am sure someone with golden ears may hear the difference, but for mere mortals like me, really can't tell.
> 
> ...


 
   
  So I am back home, and here are the pictures of what I did with the BTG Audio wires.
   

   

   

   
  The pictures don't really do the wires justice, as I am just using a BB to take these shots.  I will break out the better camera when I have time, but I am a lazy guy.
   
  As for the comments by Kabelmeister, thank you for pointing it out, I thought all cryo treated cables are created the same, I just can't tell from my tin ears between these BTG wires and the cryo treated wires I have.  I wish there is a way to cryo treat my BTG wires for a reasonable price, and in a reasonable time frame.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





ambchang said:


> So I am back home, and here are the pictures of what I did with the BTG Audio wires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What did you use to burn that heatshrink and is that hot glue or torn heatshrink i can see at the exit of the Y split. I do like the 6 wire braid, never seen that before.


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





ambchang said:


> I just bought some 26awg stranded OFC wires from BTG Audio, and made a six conductor cable ending in switchcraft 3.5mm stereo plug on one end, and some no-name 2.5mm mono plugs on the other for my heavily modded Grado SR60 and Woodied Magnum v3s, and they are fantastic!


 
   
  Why did you use six conductors for this cable, are there any (technical) advantage over standard four wires per cable? Also, I see you have 5 transparent conductors (I guess these are BTG's Mogami wires) and 1 in black shield - what's that? Thanks.


----------



## ambchang

I used a torch to burn the heat shrink when a hair dryer is probably the better alternative.  Again, just quick and easy for me, and the left over batch is hot glue.  I am looking into getting another glue gun, but can't really justify it because all I will be doing will be making cables for myself.  I am finding excuses to make more and more cables, but wifey is starting to be suspicious why I am always soldering stuff when I already have a bunch of cables sitting around.
   
  As for the 6 conductor, two for left, two for right, and two for ground (one ground each).  I chose six mostly for aesthetic reasons and nothing else, it's the first time I have used more than four wires in a cable.  I figured as long as there is a cable for the current to head back, the cable should be sound.
   
  All the wires were from BTG audio, they sell both clear and black 26awg XLPE wires.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





xaborus said:


> Where do you get clear Tech-flex?!?!
> I've been looking EVERYWHERE and can't find it.


 
  It took me a while to remind where I had bought it but AFAIR it was from qcables. It looks nice however is stiff so I don't recommend it over earphone cables. I still have some of it. Next time shoot me a PM


----------



## piotrus-g

This is the first try of my new cable.
   
  6 flat braid 34AWG stranded OFHC copper sleeved with nylon.
  Neutrik plugs.


----------



## Sonify

Beautiful


----------



## ardgedee

Revisiting a cable I made a couple months ago...

   
  ...the plug started failing and had to be replaced. So, since the cable was going to be headless for a little while anyway, I took the opportunity to braid it the way I'd meant to initially.
   
   
 
   
  Don't mind the green tarnish; sic transit gloria clear insulator.
   
  The cable's much more compliant now; since the braid is tighter and neater the cable bends -- or resists bending, depending on how you think about it -- in a more predictable uniform way. There's one minor downside -- the cable is shorter -- and one major downside -- the cable noise is significantly worse now. I had not expected the extent to which it'd become this much more noticeable, and it's a little problematic when combined with how much shorter it is.
   
  I'd put it in a nylon sleeve, but that would mean removing the plug and unbraiding and rebraiding everything for a third time, and I'm more of a mind at the moment to move on to the next project.


----------



## DefQon

Ok, since my last shot of pictures that I posted of my balanced Crystal Piccolino cable for my LCD2's weren't quite up to my expectations, I decided to re-mod it to make it more aesthetically appealing, so I took off the original Neutrik mini XLR ends and re-terminated it with some of my own favourite no named silver matching mini XLR's, plus some other modifications done to the cable overall as well.


LCD2's:







Here's my modded Fischer Audio FA-011's, some of you might've seen it completely dissembled in the LFF review thread, well here they are now, dual entry balanced cable using Canare 456 speaker cable. (The wooden housing isn't exactly purple but dark red/burgundy IRL, all pictures were night shots).






Schiit loads of pictures coming soon.

Very best,


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Very nice!  What type of solder do you use on the Picclino?


----------



## DefQon

I use silver solder just for a subjective thing, absolute no sound differences between normal rosin core lead free and some silver solder.

EDIT: Previous post fixed.


----------



## DGNeo

Is Canare Star Quad still considered good cable? It's been a while since I've recabled some phones, and I'm looking to recable my ATH-ESW9s. I just ordered a ViaBlue T6s 1/8" Jack and a SC2 splitter. I've got some left over StarQuad L46ES that I'm gonna use.


----------



## weeksy79

*Finally *made a Y-Split for my Grado cable. No one ever told me how darn fiddly the whole process _wood_ be!


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





weeksy79 said:


> *Finally *made a Y-Split for my Grado cable. No one ever told me how darn fiddly the whole process _wood_ be!


 

 Sleek! gratz


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





weeksy79 said:


> *Finally *made a Y-Split for my Grado cable. No one ever told me how darn fiddly the whole process _wood_ be!


 
  Nice work indeed. Not sure about the pun though.... ;D


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Ok, since my last shot of pictures that I posted of my balanced Crystal Piccolino cable for my LCD2's weren't quite up to my expectations, I decided to re-mod it to make it more aesthetically appealing, so I took off the original Neutrik mini XLR ends and re-terminated it with some of my own favourite no named silver matching mini XLR's, plus some other modifications done to the cable overall as well.


 
  Your description needs photos!


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Your description needs photos!


 
   
  Yeah I had them there, edited my post on my phone through Tapatalk and half the stuff got deleted. Original post fixed. Check it out.


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Ok, since my last shot of pictures that I posted of my balanced Crystal Piccolino cable for my LCD2's weren't quite up to my expectations, I decided to re-mod it to make it more aesthetically appealing, so I took off the original Neutrik mini XLR ends and re-terminated it with some of my own favourite no named silver matching mini XLR's, plus some other modifications done to the cable overall as well.


 
   
  Still no pictures.


----------



## julianbell92

My latest work, doing a mod and recable on a fellow head-fier's Denons, will post another picture when it's soldered on!
   
  Viablue 3.5mm (mini version)/Toxic Cables UP OCC/Viablue Y-split


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Ok, since my last shot of pictures that I posted of my balanced Crystal Piccolino cable for my LCD2's weren't quite up to my expectations, I decided to re-mod it to make it more aesthetically appealing, so I took off the original Neutrik mini XLR ends and re-terminated it with some of my own favourite no named silver matching mini XLR's, plus some other modifications done to the cable overall as well.
> 
> LCD2's:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Post fixed just for cogsend gears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  And a bonus day shot (all pictures taken from my phone).
   
   

   
   
  Very best,


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Post fixed just for cogsend gears
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Much appreciated! That does look much nicer than the previous incarnation. Good work dude.


----------



## cogsand gears

Yes, ANOTHER IEM CABLE! I just like making cables, its almost a compultion.... 
   
  Similar format to the previous one, ( IEM cables are mostly pretty samey realy ) only this is TC silver / TC trans blue SPC hybrid with a carbon fibre Y split cover.


----------



## julianbell92

Very nice Luke, SPC for the ground wires I assume? Is that the 24AWG? Lovely job on the Y-split mate.
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Yes, ANOTHER IEM CABLE! I just like making cables, its almost a compultion....
> 
> Similar format to the previous one, ( IEM cables are mostly pretty samey realy ) only this is TC silver / TC trans blue SPC hybrid with a carbon fibre Y split cover.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Very nice Luke, SPC for the ground wires I assume? Is that the 24AWG? Lovely job on the Y-split mate.


 
  Hi Julian! How goes it mate?
   
  Yes, SPC for the ground. Both the wires are 26awg. The Y splitter looks great - in real life, not in these photos! This is about the closest I could get to a decent photo of it:

   
  Not the best background ever.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Good idea with the blue and silver mix, never thought of that one. Nice cable as always.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Good idea with the blue and silver mix, never thought of that one. Nice cable as always.


 
  Thanks Frank


----------



## liquid steel

Nothing too special, but not too bad for my first go 
   
  Superlux HD681, recabled (mogami w2534 + Neutrik), dual-entry, filters added, tube-sock pleather cover. The difference from stock is quite pronounced -- most likely the filters, but I figured I may as well do the whole shebang while they were open. Heatshrink looks like crap because I ended up having to super glue the nylon in place before shrinkwrapping.


----------



## Omark12

Does anyone know what diameter nylon multifilament would fit over 4 braided 24 AWG wires? Im going to rip apart a mogami 2534 and make it into a cable.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> Does anyone know what diameter nylon multifilament would fit over 4 braided 24 AWG wires? Im going to rip apart a mogami 2534 and make it into a cable.


 
   
   
  For one, good luck on t he Tearing apart the Mog cable. And 3/16 should do.


----------



## Omark12

I drool over your 8 braid. I would just buy it but Im a poor highschool student. I tried braiding 8 strands and i suck at it, im only capable of 4 strands. I think 22-24 awg is the closest thing I could get to that spec wise. Does the 3/16 nylon multifilament expand or contract at all? Also does anyone know if paracord expand or contract at all?
  Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> For one, good luck on t he Tearing apart the Mog cable. And 3/16 should do.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> I drool over your 8 braid. I would just buy it but Im a poor highschool student. I tried braiding 8 strands and i suck at it, im only capable of 4 strands. I think 22-24 awg is the closest thing I could get to that spec wise. Does the 3/16 nylon multifilament expand or contract at all? Also does anyone know if paracord expand or contract at all?


 

 Practice practice practice.
   
  multifilament expands and contracts a TINY bit. I believe paracord is better at this though. 750 para cord is 3/16 in diameter.


----------



## FraGGleR

Here is an old cable that I just fixed.  It was one of my first and the heatshrinking is pretty poor.  
   
   

   
  4 strand braid of DHC Nucleotide UPOCC copper wire
  Black 3/16" nylon multifilament
  Neutrik 1/8" plug
  Rean 3-pin mini-XLR
  3 to 1 black heatshrink
   
  I have a set of Shure SRH840's that I modified with a 3-pin mini-XLR jack with the same pinout as the AKG family.  This cable works with my own headphones or something like an AKG K701 if I ever got a pair or sold it.


----------



## FraGGleR

Another old cable:
   
   

   

   
  Mogami W2893
  Custom braided cotton sheath
  DHC 1/4" plug
  Rean 3-pin mini-XLR
   
  Very basic cable for my modified SRH840's.  The cotton sheath was done by Steve Eddy's braiders a couple years ago when he was experimenting with different materials and styles.  Great guy and a really nice sheath.


----------



## DefQon

So many people use Mogami here.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





defqon said:


> So many people use Mogami here.


 
  Easy to come by, very inexpensive, very easy to work with... great to get your feet wet with cabling... or to use in general.  Works for me.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





defqon said:


> So many people use Mogami here.


 
   
  Whats wrong with it.....


----------



## julianbell92

Good thanks mate, check your PM! Nice cutting mat background for the Y-split 
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Hi Julian! How goes it mate?
> 
> Yes, SPC for the ground. Both the wires are 26awg. The Y splitter looks great - in real life, not in these photos!


 
   
  Finished my recable/markl mod/D7000 wood cup transplant now on these D2000s and posted them back to their rightful owners, but not before a quick pic for the DIY Gallery


----------



## cogsand gears

Beautiful job! And great photo too 
   
  Sorry mate - things are a bit full on at home. Keep meaning to get back to you.
   
  How longs that cable, and what was the Viablue splitter like to work with?
  Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Good thanks mate, check your PM! Nice cutting mat background for the Y-split
> 
> Finished my recable/markl mod/D7000 wood cup transplant now on these D2000s and posted them back to their rightful owners, but not before a quick pic for the DIY Gallery


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





defqon said:


> So many people use Mogami here.


 
   
  Relatively inexpensive. Easy to work with. Good quality. Win.


----------



## FraGGleR

New cable for my B&W P5:
   
   

   

   

   
  Triple wire spiral of 26awg milspec SPC in teflon
  Neutrik right angled 1/8" plug
  2.5mm gold plated plug scavenged from a Monoprice cable
   
  The stock cable for the P5 is laughably thin and more importantly, too short for my tastes.  Luckily, it is "easily" replaceable since it connects via a 2.5mm stereo plug inside one of the cups.  Problem:  most 2.5mm plugs are relatively ugly, and slightly too large in diameter to fit right without modification.  Solution was a $2 2.5mm to 2.5mm cable from monoprice that was gold plated.  I used a heatgun to soften the molded cover and harvested the plug by desoldering everything.  Soldered on my wire and heatshrinked it.  The SPC I got is really nice as it has a higher strand count than most milspec wire at this gauge.  It still has some memory and stiffness to it, but it handles much better than the other SPC I have used in the past.  The key was keeping the outer diameter of the wire as small as possible since the channel for the wire and especially the opening for it are very small.  Would like to have sleeved the cable, but nothing will fit in the opening.  sleeve would have to start outside the earcup.  Will be repeating the experiment with UPOCC copper in clear teflon soon.


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> For one, good luck on t he Tearing apart the Mog cable. And 3/16 should do.


 
   
   
  It's a pain in the a**, but it works. I did a 4 braid of all clear insulated Mogami, and just take a razor and slice the jacket open down the entire stretch of cable, and just start stripping things until you have bare wire. Easy peasy


----------



## alfa147x

Eastern Collective Textile iCables ($14).

I wonder how hard it would be to make something like that


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





alfa147x said:


> Eastern Collective Textile iCables ($14).
> I wonder how hard it would be to make something like that


 
   
  Making it, not hard. Finding the sleeve, impossible. Good priced cable though!


----------



## FraGGleR

A reasonable facsimile of the sleeve could possibly be found looking at nylon rope or cord.  Paracord and other activity cords can come in bright colors like that.


----------



## julianbell92

Cheers, it's just over 6 feet. The Viablue splitter's nice, it's got kinda big openings at the top for two twisted conductors though. At the bottom where the the 4 wire round braid goes in, I added 3 or 4 layers of heatshrink to pad it out and then tightened the screws on each side to secure it. It's good that there are two screws because it doesn't leave the wire off centre/crooked like the Viablue connectors do when you tighten the strain relief screw (which pushes the wire all to one side).
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Beautiful job! And great photo too
> 
> Sorry mate - things are a bit full on at home. Keep meaning to get back to you.
> 
> How longs that cable, and what was the Viablue splitter like to work with?


----------



## julianbell92

Lovely job! Thanks for posting it, I was wondering about how I'd recable my P3s, they use the hellishly small-bodied 2.5mm connector as well, one mono jack to each ear, but this has given me hope! Did you change the wire going through the headband to the other ear?
  Quote: 





fraggler said:


> New cable for my B&W P5:


----------



## Toxic Cables

The Viablue Y splitter does have 2 very large opening, while the opening on the SC-2 is the perfect size, but the bottom part is too large, so the only way is to use the disc from the SC-2 on the Y splitter.


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





alfa147x said:


> Eastern Collective Textile iCables ($14).
> I wonder how hard it would be to make something like that


 
   
  Probably not too hard if you can handle soldering the usb end of the connector.  There are a couple of ebay sellers with nylon paracord of all colors of the rainbow, though I don't recall if they had designs like this one.


----------



## tzjin

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Making it, not hard. Finding the sleeve, impossible. Good priced cable though!


 

 A similar shoelace shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





daigo said:


> Probably not too hard if you can handle soldering the usb end of the connector.  There are a couple of ebay sellers with nylon paracord of all colors of the rainbow, though I don't recall if they had designs like this one.


 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006X4STF0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&m=A2HL6QYG4JEQ0H
   
  Lol sorry had it book marked, I make paracord bracelets for sell and fun and go through these guys, usually good quality stuff.


----------



## Omark12

So does paracord and nylon filament reduce cord noise/mircophonics?


----------



## FraGGleR

It definitely helps. Proper multifilament feels softer to me and might do a better job, but both seem to do nicely to dampening the sound of the cord noise.


----------



## ardgedee

Reduce is the keyword. If your cable's noisy, it won't eliminate the noise. Definitely helps for cables where the noise is distracting, though.


----------



## FraGGleR

Speaking of paracord...
   
   

   

   

   
  4 strands of DHC Nucleotide UPOCC stranded copper
  Type I mini paracord
  DHC 1/8" plug
  Vafamsound 3-pin mini-XLR
   
  Mini paracord is roughly 2mm in diameter so fits most single wires.  It is a huge pain to sleeve each wire, but I love the look of it and most of my cables will be like this going forward.  I had experimented with some craft cord which was ever so slightly thinner and more compact a couple years ago (my Christmas cable), but they no longer make that cord.  This was listed as burgundy and I have several more colors coming.  Oh and if you go this route, measure very carefully, remembering that the sleeving shortens a bit when wire is fed through.  Also, melt the ends to prevent fraying.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Speaking of paracord...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That does look very nice. Great colour sleeving you chose there.


----------



## daigo

Definitely a nice cable, FraGGleR.  Really deep and vibrant scarlet red.


----------



## mchang

Nice work, FraGGleR!
   
  Does sleeving each strand offer the same purported shielding as braiding the (insulated) wires first before sleeving?
   
  In other words, is the closer proximity of the (insulated) wires what gives it is shielding, or is it the braid itself?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





mchang said:


> Nice work, FraGGleR!
> 
> Does sleeving each strand offer the same purported shielding as braiding the (insulated) wires first before sleeving?
> 
> In other words, is the closer proximity of the (insulated) wires what gives it is shielding, or is it the braid itself?


 
   
  To be honest, I am not 100% sure.  I think the first 500 posts I have here on Headfi went into braiding, shielding, and finding the BEST way to do things with DIY cables.  The short answer is that there is no definitive answer and most likely, it probably doesn't matter either way.  A slightly longer answer is that the Milloit braid's geometry, with the way the lines cross each other is what causes whatever rejection of interference that it does.  I don't think the sleeving really impacts this at all. I have read loose braids are better than really tight ones, so if this is true, then the sleeving definitely isn't a problem.  I use only unshielded audio cables and they are all snaked around a large monitor, and 2-3 computers and I have never had a problem with noticeable interference.  Granted the nicest headphones I own are HD650's and my DAC/amp is a Nuforce HDP so not really the most sensitive instruments, but I have never noticed a downgrade in sound with any of my cables.  
   
  And to everyone for the kind words about the cable.


----------



## Andron

New simple TC SPC ER-4S Cable. sounds so butter.
   

  Quote:


cogsand gears said:


> Hi Julian! How goes it mate?
> 
> Yes, SPC for the ground. Both the wires are 26awg. The Y splitter looks great - in real life, not in these photos! This is about the closest I could get to a decent photo of it:
> 
> ...


 
  where are you finding these beads/cf tubes Luke?


----------



## Toxic Cables

I really like the look of those Gold plated Oyaide, prefer them over the Rhodium.


----------



## Omark12

Would it make navships SPC wire tolerable, people here say its terribly noisy.


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I really like the look of those Gold plated Oyaide, prefer them over the Rhodium.


 
  Yeah, supposably the sound is better with Rhodium.. but its not a durable as the gold ver in my opinion. I Had a strait rhodium on a cable for 4 months with daily use at work and the finish wore off on the connector


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Speaking of paracord...


 
  this style of cable, with individually sheathed braided wires, is my favorite kind of wire,  the only type i like to make, and soon to be the only kind I use.
   
  very nice looking cable.  I've been hesitant to use anything but cotton though because i'm afraid the nylon, or whatever the synthetic material may be will rub together and cause friction noise in the cable..    I also go out of my way to use silicone wire to make it super duper flexible, but thats also hard to find.
   
  I'm about to make an IEM cable in this style soon.. cant wait! 
   
  Great job!


----------



## Deathdeisel

Love the paracord weaved cord, looks expensive and luxurious. Do you have a link to where you got the cord? Id like to recable my koss ksc 75s for fun, and i dislike the cable that's on it. So what cables would you guys recommend for them? All this oyaide techflex, and hooplah gets confusing. Just want a good cheap cable, already got a connector.


----------



## Andron

Mogami and Canare quad are cheap and kinda baseline around here. i keep bulk canrare for repairs and such and order toxic cables when someone wants the "business re-cable" lol


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Love the paracord weaved cord, looks expensive and luxurious. Do you have a link to where you got the cord? Id like to recable my koss ksc 75s for fun, and i dislike the cable that's on it. So what cables would you guys recommend for them? All this oyaide techflex, and hooplah gets confusing. Just want a good cheap cable, already got a connector.


 
   
  Search this in ebay:  
 Paracord Type I Micro Cord Solid Colors 2mm 5Star USA  Should bring up the seller 5staredc
   
  For nice quality at a reasonable price, I'd get some Mogami cable and strip out the wires.  A tad tedious, but I think it is worth it.  I like the W2893 which will yield 4 strands of 26awg oxygen free copper in a cross linked polyethylene.  Easy to work with and good quality.  I get mine at Redco.com, which generally has some of the best prices on bulk wire from Mogami and Canare.  Since you are sleeving individual strands, you could go with some milspec silver plated copper for pretty cheap.  Look for Navships (John's Teflon Shop) on ebay.  Look for high strand counts to give you better flexibility.  I found some nice 26awg with 19 strands in it that I like.
   
  If you want to go more boutique, Toxic Cables is quite popular at the moment.  I haven't used any of Frank's (TC) wire mainly because I stocked up on Doublehelixcables Nucleotide wire, which is my favorite after years of experimenting.  Peter (DHC) was one of the first guys to offer UPOCC copper wire at a reasonable price and continues to refine his wire and experiment with new ones.  I don't know if it being OCC, cryo-treated, 7N pure, etc. makes much of a difference, but I know he has his wire made at one of the few certified manufacturers of OCC wire in the world.  I trust the quality, like the handling, and think it plain looks pretty.  Toxic Cables seems to have very similar wire, with a couple different twists in color and metal combinations (very tempted to get some of the blue SPC).
   
  And as for cord noise, I have never used cotton sleeving on a braid so I can't compare to nylon.  I can say that I have never noticed additional noise and nylon can certainly help reduce noise on cables made from SPC.  I got my hands on some phenomenally flexible silicone wire a couple years ago and would love to get some more, but in general, it is quite a bit more expensive than even the boutique stuff.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Anyone got Viablue Sc-2 splitters? Av-Outlet is closed till 8/28 and I don't have a source.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





andron said:


> where are you finding these beads/cf tubes Luke?


 
  Hi dude, great looking work on your Ety cable. The CF tube is from ebay! Shipped from China to the UK which took about 30 working days. The bead is actually an old ebony wood plug ( I have stretched ear lobes - this one doesnt fit anymore ) that I drilled holes in. Dont worry, I cleaned it thouroughly!


----------



## iamdacow

Hey guys do jacks make a difference say oyaide rhodium RA vs a neutrik RA and how much of a difference??


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Relatively inexpensive. Easy to work with. Good quality. Win.


 
  I do wish that Mogami would make a thinner version of their current line of cables that most user's use for their DIY.


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





defqon said:


> I do wish that Mogami would make a thinner version of their current line of cables that most user's use for their DIY.


 
   
  I may be wrong, but AFAIK, BTG's cables are ordered from Mogami, which means if you have the mettle to order a few spools full of thin gauge cable, Mogami would most certainly oblige.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





tomscy2000 said:


> I may be wrong, but AFAIK, BTG's cables are ordered from Mogami, which means if you have the mettle to order a few spools full of thin gauge cable, Mogami would most certainly oblige.


 
   
  Actually, I deal with Mogami's parent company, but at 4000ft per spool, not sure if a DIY'er could use all of that.


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Hi dude, great looking work on your Ety cable. The CF tube is from ebay! Shipped from China to the UK which took about 30 working days. The bead is actually an old ebony wood plug ( I have stretched ear lobes - this one doesnt fit anymore ) that I drilled holes in. Dont worry, I cleaned it thouroughly!


 
  Thanks alot!. do you know what ID the tube was that you used? 4/5mm? i wanted to add a sleek splitter and there you go! you had it! haha, gauges as a splitter/bead was a great idea as well. no my mind is wandering... i ordered some tf10's that were on sale at amazon and im on order for Aurisonics AS-2. this means more cables = sad wallet.


----------



## Deathdeisel

fraggler said:


> Search this in ebay:
> Paracord Type I Micro Cord Solid Colors 2mm 5Star USA
> 
> Should bring up the seller 5staredc
> ...




Hey, thanks for the reply. Im a little confused though. Are you saying to buy mogami and use the sleeving from the mogami after yanking the wires out? And then run silver plated milspec wire on the inside, and then run it through the mogami? Thanks, DD.


----------



## liamstrain

No - he's saying he would just use the mogami wires (discarding the shielding/sleeving).
   
  The milspec part was a different suggestion for another direction to go, rather than bothering with stripping the mogami.


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Actually, I deal with Mogami's parent company, but at 4000ft per spool, not sure if a DIY'er could use all of that.


 
   
  Yeah, I wasn't actually being serious.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





tomscy2000 said:


> Yeah, I wasn't actually being serious.


 
   
   
  Well I have nothing to hide!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote: 





br777 said:


> so nobody knows where to get pins or connectors for DIYing a westone cable?


 

 someone in ebay is selling these pins. i think its lunashops? there are other sellers as well


----------



## more2teayap

It's been some time since the last time I post my cable here.


----------



## Deathdeisel

liamstrain said:


> No - he's saying he would just use the mogami wires (discarding the shielding/sleeving).
> 
> The milspec part was a different suggestion for another direction to go, rather than bothering with stripping the mogami.




Ah okay, who sells milspec? And any idea which brand of sleeving i should use should i go with the mogami? Out would the paracord sleeving be good insulation enough?

Btw fraggler, I did search that and in Ebay and didn't find anything.

Thanks for the info, DD.


----------



## FraGGleR

Here is the seller I referred to earlier:  http://stores.ebay.com/Johns-Silver-Teflon-Wire-Shop
  Make sure you get stranded wire, the more strands the better.  For a portable cable anything from 28-24AWG should do you just fine.  Also, stay away from the Kapton stuff.  Makes the wire much stiffer.
   
  Sleeving is up to you.  It isn't even necessary, as I have used "naked" cables before and have had no problems other than maybe cable noise with anything made of teflon wire.  I get most of my Techflex branded PET expandable sleeving, Ultraflex fiberglass sleeving, and nylon multifilament from this guy:  http://stores.ebay.com/FURRYLETTERS
   
  I am new to using paracord, but it is quite comparable to nylon multifilament.  If you are sleeving single wires like my burgundy cable, use Type I micro paracord.  If sleeving an entire braid then I hear Type 4 750 paracord is the way to go, but I have not confirmed this personally.  This seller is where I got my micro paracord, although it looks like they are on vacation:  http://stores.ebay.com/Five-Star-EDC
   
  Have fun!


----------



## D2000

That is beautiful. Where can i get this LOD? I love the micro usb integration.  
   
  Ta, Dave


----------



## Deathdeisel

So how does expandable techflex sleeving work? The pictures show an arrangement of different pieces with different IDs, does the one piece shrink/expand that much? Or are they just showing how it shrinks down?

And wouldnt that stuff be rather noisy? Or am I wrong?

Thanks, DD.


----------



## liamstrain

the expandable monofilament stuff does have a pretty big range of expansion - but it is VERY noisy.


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> the expandable monofilament stuff does have a pretty big range of expansion - but it is VERY noisy.


 
  Monofilament is best for IC (interconnects) | Multifilament best for headphone re-cables/things attached to your head.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





andron said:


> Monofilament is best for IC (interconnects) | Multifilament best for headphone re-cables/things attached to your head.


 
   
  Agreed, although if you are relatively stationary and focusing on the music, the cord noise from monofilament isn't that bad.  It is only when it rubs something and it is very quiet that you really notice it.  You can make some really interesting looking cables with different layers of monofilament and I don't want to completely scare away new DIY'ers from experimenting.  I have long, long, long ago passed any useful amount of cables, but I can't stop experimenting and playing around.  I have cables for devices I can't even use (no more i devices) just laying around because they are fun to make.
   
  And for Deathdiesel, if you are referring to Furryletters' store, then the pictures actually depict the different sizes he has available.  Some show the max diameter on each.  In the listing details for each size, he lists the smallest and largest diameters.  
   
  AND this thread needs more pictures!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quick snaps of my recently finished mini-mini:
   
   

   

   
  3 strands of DHC Nucleotide UPOCC copper wire in a standard braid
  Neutrik 3.5mm plugs cut down (way cheaper than buying right angled connectors)
  Black Sugru
   
  I have played with epoxy putty, polymer clay (both air dry and bake dry), to make small connectors and Sugru is my favorite.  It is soft enough to easily mold, hard enough that it doesn't show every single touch like polymer clay, isn't nearly as sticky as epoxy putty, stays malleable far longer than epoxy putty, and dries over night, etc. etc.  Needless to say, I like it.  Only drawback is that is more expensive than the other stuff.  I like doing small cables like this since it really secures and seals the wires at the solder spots for high reliability.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have played with epoxy putty, polymer clay (both air dry and bake dry), to make small connectors and Sugru is my favorite.  It is soft enough to easily mold, hard enough that it doesn't show every single touch like polymer clay, isn't nearly as sticky as epoxy putty, stays malleable far longer than epoxy putty, and dries over night, etc. etc.  Needless to say, I like it.  Only drawback is that is more expensive than the other stuff.  I like doing small cables like this since it really secures and seals the wires at the solder spots for high reliability.


 
   
  Interesting... Can you sand it and file it like you can with epoxy putty?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





andron said:


> Thanks alot!. do you know what ID the tube was that you used? 4/5mm? i wanted to add a sleek splitter and there you go! you had it! haha, gauges as a splitter/bead was a great idea as well. no my mind is wandering... i ordered some tf10's that were on sale at amazon and im on order for Aurisonics AS-2. this means more cables = sad wallet.


 
  Hello
   
  Sorry for the super slow reply! Its actually 6mm ID tube as thats what was available. But, 5mm probably would have been ideal. I used 2 layers of clear shrink underneath the CF tube. The plugs / guages are hanging about being too small, so I thought they could be put to use somehow!


----------



## FraGGleR

I haven't tried to, but it should be pretty easy.  It basically is a hard, silicone based rubber, so shaping it with some fine sandpaper should work just fine.  I'm not sure how it will take to paint, as I can't find my enamel kit right now.
   
  Sugru.com has all sorts of galleries of what people have used it for.


----------



## D2000

fraggler said:


> Speaking of paracord...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This absolutely gorgeous colour and build quality.. Im inspired by this cable.


----------



## .Sup

Agree, absolutely gorgeous! would prefer wine red though, so slightly darker


----------



## FraGGleR

Thanks for the kind words. The cable is actually more wine colored in person. I'm just starting in photography so I probably had too much light or something.


----------



## KimLaroux

Yeah, great job. I'm particularly impressed by the clever solution to change the cable that does trough the headband.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Yeah, great job. I'm particularly impressed by the clever solution to change the cable that does trough the headband.


 
     Definitely got some inspiration somewhere on this forum.  The first time I rewired them, it took me a long, tedious time to feed the wire all the way through the covering on top of the headband.  Definitely glad I found the thread you posted in.  Made life much easier and more comfortable.


----------



## FraGGleR

Dug through my cable drawer and realized I may have an addiction to making cables.  I need to get rid of some of these.
   
  The Silverlight Shure cable:
   
   

   

   

   
  26awg SPC in clear teflon
  Neutrik right angled mini
  Clear heatshink for split
  Some MMCX crimp connectors (cut down)
   
  These are really sparkly in use.  Almost too much so since the silver is enhanced by the shininess of the teflon.  Very thin, although as usual, teflon SPC has a bit of memory to it and is slightly prone to kinking.  Funny enough, I don't notice any cable noise.  The connectors are fantastic even though they take a little more prep than the prefabbed ones.


----------



## FraGGleR

Ok, so I am going to spam the thread just a little because I just took a bunch of pictures.
   
  The Molecule clone Shure cable:
   
   

   

   
  Round braid of 4 DHC Nucleotide UPOCC copper wire
  DHC mini plug
  MMCX crimp connectors (cut down)
   
  Thicker than the above Silverlight cable, but less memory and maybe a bit more manageable.  I switch cables according to mood, so I rotate between this cable, the stock (exercise), and the Silverlight.  Of course, I barely use my Shure IEMs now that I have both my ESW9's and my P5's.


----------



## FraGGleR

The Glow in the Dark P5 cable:
   
   

   

   
   
  Same wire as before (3 strand spiral of 26awg SPC in teflon) but with some black with glow in the dark tracer 550 paracord.  Three wires of this SPC fit just right into the paracord.  For normal wires, I think only a twist of two would fit.  Roughly 3mm diameter.  Couldn't sleeve into the cup because of the ridiculously narrow opening so had to have the heatshrink stop just below the cup.  Not ideal, but that is how it has to work.  Might try to go even thinner on the wire to see if I can get the heatshrink to fit higher, but I haven't found anyone who has pulled it off yet.  Only two hi-end aftermarket cables for the P5 that I can find at the moment.


----------



## FraGGleR

Carbon Fiber mini to RCA:
   
   

   

   
  Round braid of DHC Nucleotide UPOCC copper wire to the split, spiral to the RCA's
  Locking rhodium plated tellurium copper RCA's with carbon fiber barrels from Vintage Audio Lab
  Rhodium plated mini with carbon fiber barrel from Vintage Audio Lab
  Techflex nylon multifilament
  Heatshrink for split and support for spirals to RCA's
   
  I love the looks of this cable and wish that I could actually see it when in use.  Almost a waste of such pretty connectors.  These were made to connect my Audioengine A5's to my HDP, but I don't use my A5's anymore.  Maybe I will hang these on the wall so I can look at them...


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Carbon Fiber mini to RCA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I really want to get a pair of those Valab RCA's, just because they look so nice! I litteraly would have no use for them though. Maybe I could get a pair just to sit on my desk at work....


----------



## .Sup

cogsand gears said:


> I really want to get a pair of those Valab RCA's, just because they look so nice! I litteraly would have no use for them though. Maybe I could get a pair just to sit on my desk at work....



Just bear in mind that the opening for the cable is really big in diameter so you need either very thick cables or two layers of sleeving.


----------



## Toxic Cables

That's exactly why i prefer the smaller Furutech ones,


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Just bear in mind that the opening for the cable is really big in diameter so you need either very thick cables or two layers of sleeving.


 
  I know, I bought a few of the Valab 3.5mm jacks. I think the cable entry is about 10.5 / 11mm on those. I think in going to re-work the IC cable I made with them by using stainless washers to reduce the hole down to about 4 - 5mm.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> That's exactly why i prefer the smaller Furutech ones,


 
  But there so expensive! But so beautiful....You have expensive tastes Frank ;D


----------



## .Sup

toxic cables said:


> That's exactly why i prefer the smaller Furutech ones,



Those aren't locking are they? Because I really dislike locking ones.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Those aren't locking are they? Because I really dislike locking ones.


 
  No they aren't, i don't like locking either.


----------



## .Sup

toxic cables said:


> No they aren't, i don't like locking either.



thanks for info Kabel.


----------



## ardgedee

Here's my current mobile audio system...
   
 
   
  Containing the latest last version of the cable I first built in mid-june and then re-braided earlier this August, less than two weeks ago. Same IEM plugs, same ear loops...

   
  ...this time it's terminated with an Auto-IRIS connector, for use with the balanced out of an RSA Blackbird SR-71B amp. While I was at it, I sleeved the sucker. Which helped reduce the cable noise when it hits against desktop and things, but seems to have increased cable noise when it slides across my shirt. Oh well.

   
  The latest addition to the kit is a 3.5mm TRS adaptor, using a panel-mount Auto-IRIS socket that's probably similar to what's inside the amp. Seems that nobody makes an in-line socket. Oh well.

   
  It worked perfectly well like it is. Though while I type this the epoxy that I just covered the backside with is curing. It'll help cover the bare terminals properly and also provide a better thumb-and-finger grip for plugging and unplugging.

   
  Most of the rest of the box contains random other accessories like a charger, and some random things that I didn't make and probably ought to clean out. No photo features for them.


----------



## Andron

The latest addition to the kit is a 3.5mm TRS adaptor, using a panel-mount Auto-IRIS socket that's probably similar to what's inside the amp. Seems that nobody makes an in-line socket. Oh well.
 
  
 It worked perfectly well like it is. Though while I type this the epoxy that I just covered the backside with is curing. It'll help cover the bare terminals properly and also provide a better thumb-and-finger grip for plugging and unplugging.
 
  
 Most of the rest of the box contains random other accessories like a charger, and some random things that I didn't make and probably ought to clean out. No photo features for them.
 ______________________________________________________________________________________________________
  
  
 Thought about doing this with 4 pin Mini QG XLR and 1/4"


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I really want to get a pair of those Valab RCA's, just because they look so nice! I litteraly would have no use for them though. Maybe I could get a pair just to sit on my desk at work....


 
  Get 2 pair... wire up some TC Silver... then sell them off to me so I can use it between my Transport and my receiver!


----------



## audiofreakie

My project, replace cooper UE pin connector with Pure Silver DIY Pin, yes, we talk about PURE SILVER...


----------



## colinharding

Wow, very nice job.  You must have some delicate fingers for such a job!


----------



## cogsand gears

I love a nice bit of pure silver........ What's the cable made from?  Great looking work!


----------



## Andron

Hey Luke, you have had you UEs for a while now. mine still have stock cable(waiting for my TC SPC) i know its going to brighten the highs more but will it be a very noticeable difference? the bass and mids are good. they just lack the brightness and definition that i find in my ety ER-4


----------



## audiofreakie

@colinharding,
Thanks, just ordinary hand

@cogsand gears,
Thanks, I forget to mention, the cable is ES8 Cable. I get it for free while I buy my UETF10. First I dislike it, but after I reterminate it with pure silver pin, its sound better and like it. I sell it for IDR 200.000 (21 USD), and sold out in a second. I need some money to reshell my UETF10 at Unique Melody Indonesia.

@Andron,
Sound like my UETF10, the bass and mids are good, but stock cable sound little dull for me, sometime its sound unclear and less natural, even the bass have not enough depth.

My other DIY cable does SUPERRRR BIIIIIIIIIGGGGG JUMP, take a look :





















Spec:
- Cardas 4x24 awg.
- Vermouth Rhodium 3.5 Plug (Indonesian Brand, factory in china).
- Pure Silver DIY PIN.

After I finish this cable, I never touch the stock cable again. It sound GREAT!
Great Detail, Great Vocal, Great High, Great Mid, Great Low (the bass sigature remind me to Vsonic GR07, but not great as GR07). Its sound HI-END for me...


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





andron said:


> Hey Luke, you have had you UEs for a while now. mine still have stock cable(waiting for my TC SPC) i know its going to brighten the highs more but will it be a very noticeable difference? the bass and mids are good. they just lack the brightness and definition that i find in my ety ER-4


 
  PMed


----------



## ben_r_

So how many of you out there are using Cat6 wire for cabling?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





audiofreakie said:


> My other DIY cable does SUPERRRR BIIIIIIIIIGGGGG JUMP, take a look :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Love the connector pin housings on your cable. What did you use to make them?


----------



## ben_r_

Any US companies selling options to handle to Y Splitter section of a headphone cable. Stuff like this: http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=522


----------



## audiofreakie

_sorry, double post, network error__


----------



## audiofreakie

@cogsand gears

Thanks.
For the pin housing, I used Sony Ericsson HPM 64 Earbud housing, just cut'em, then mold it by hand with dextone epoxy.

www.mytrendyphone.co.uk/images/HPM-64-BLACK-ORANGE.jpg


----------



## sharkz

Haha, why is there a Bauer hockey logo on them?


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> PMed


 
  Recieved...Roger, Roger. over and out. will post new cable soon.


----------



## Andron

Quote: 





audiofreakie said:


> @Andron,
> Sound like my UETF10, the bass and mids are good, but stock cable sound little dull for me, sometime its sound unclear and less natural, even the bass have not enough depth.


 
  My thoughts exactly. it wouldn't be stock it it didn't sound like muddy boots in hallway.
   
  @Luke(cogs) what were you talking about with the metal spacers for the RCA's? pondering a 8-16 braid SPC 26awg RCA.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Working on my kids PC... I decided to do a little braiding for my speaker cable (only did 1 side).  Going to see how this sounds against my Canare 4S11 cables...


----------



## KimLaroux

You sir, have a lot of free time upon thine hands.
   
  But it does look fabulous.
   
  But hum, what does your kid's PC has to do with your speaker wires?


----------



## colinharding

I believe he braids all of the connections within his computer as well...obviously


----------



## audiofreakie

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Working on my kids PC... I decided to do a little braiding for my speaker cable (only did 1 side).  Going to see how this sounds against my Canare 4S11 cables...


 
   
   
  still learing how to braids cables as good as you did...


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





andron said:


> @Luke(cogs) what were you talking about with the metal spacers for the RCA's? pondering a 8-16 braid SPC 26awg RCA.


 
  I made a 4 braid 3.5 to 3.5 IC cable using Valab 3.5mm Jack plugs either end. The cable entry hole is like 11mm on those (!) and the cable I used is only 26awg, so I was thinking about using stainless steel washers to 'bulk' out the entry hole on them. It would have to be a retro fit as the IC has been finished a while.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> You sir, have a lot of free time upon thine hands.
> 
> But it does look fabulous.
> 
> But hum, what does your kid's PC has to do with your speaker wires?


 
  You end up with free time when your rebuilding the PC and loading the OS and all it's updates... gotta love Windows XP.


----------



## FraGGleR

Waytoocrazy, is that the 8 wire square braid?  Nice job.  Just learned the braid yesterday.


----------



## kenman345

You gotta go solid state and virtual discs. Get that thing loaded in 10 minutes easy. Updates still suck, but installing an OS is quick if you got the right stuff to do it. I work at a computer repair center at a college and I've timed some machines at 10 minutes or less for a OS install using a USB 3.0 Virtual disc external HDD. (Zalman ZM-VE300). Just wish it would work with CD .iso's so I could have a virtual disc of all my CD's in a small-ish package.
  Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> You end up with free time when your rebuilding the PC and loading the OS and all it's updates... gotta love Windows XP.


 
  Sorry for the break in DIY cable pictures.... really enjoying seeing the cables people make.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Waytoocrazy, is that the 8 wire square braid?  Nice job.  Just learned the braid yesterday.


 
  Yes, very time consuming unfortunately (my speakers are setup for bi-amping)... which extended the time for the PC rebuild (as I hate to stop in middle of braiding)... but that is ok, they're happy and now all over their Steam account playing everything... 
  Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> You gotta go solid state and virtual discs. Get that thing loaded in 10 minutes easy. Updates still suck, but installing an OS is quick if you got the right stuff to do it. I work at a computer repair center at a college and I've timed some machines at 10 minutes or less for a OS install using a USB 3.0 Virtual disc external HDD. (Zalman ZM-VE300). Just wish it would work with CD .iso's so I could have a virtual disc of all my CD's in a small-ish package.
> Sorry for the break in DIY cable pictures.... really enjoying seeing the cables people make.


 
  I'll be upgrading my laptop to SSD and 16GB of ram soon.  I currently have 8GB and a Hybrid HDD... and that works fairly well.  Going to swap the DVD-RW for my current HDD and put the SSD in place of my current HDD.


----------



## vinyl addict

...


----------



## Athur126




----------



## jazzfan

Not my first set of cables (just my second, actually), but my first pics of high "bling" interconnects I made for a friend.

*Materials/Price(Est.) List:*
 Furutech BNC connectors - $49/pr.
 Cardas SRCA Male RCA connectors (non- magnetic, eutectic Brass, Rhodium over Silver plate) - $32/pr.
 VH Audio Pulsar Ag Silver mini-coax cable - $99/meter
 TechFlex Flexo Conductive sleeving (similar look and feel of sleeving used on Kimber Hero interconnects) - $4/ft.
 4:1 shrink wrap (adhesive lined) - $2.50/ft.

*Sound Quality:*
 Only had a brief listen to the RCAs in my system.  In general, they seemed very detailed, and the highs were extended but not overly bright in my system.  Bass was solid.  For a real comparison with detailed impressions, I would need more time with the cables. But I unfortunately, I don't have the cables any longer.
   
*Furutech BNC Interconnects*
   

   
*Cardas RCA Interconnects*
   

   
   
  Now for something a little different... not a cable per se, but what do you get when you cross a Furutech FP-704G 1/4" stereo phone plug with a Neutrik 3.5mm female mini jack?
   
*Before - Furutech 1/4" stereo phone plug*
   

   

  
*After - Mini female to 1/4" male stereo adapter*
   

   
   
  28 AWG 6N solid OCC silver wire and epoxy putty to finish, and voila!


----------



## vinyl addict

Quote: 





athur126 said:


>


 
nice work with the braiding!  can you tell me the technique?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Well, my son, my nephew and I did some quick listening tests with a few different source materials... and my new 8 wire braided speaker cable sounded a little shrill at times and mostly lifeless (though representing most material clearly).  Almost like a ruler flat response but didn't seem musical at all.  More analytical.  I didn't like it... and they agreed with me (I didn't tell them much beyond listen to the different speakers).  One had the Canare 4S11 in Bi-Amp, and the other had the 8 wire braid.  This was a cheap Walmart brand anyway...so I'm not upset about it.  The funny thing was, the Canare kinda sounded Tube Ampy... and the Walmart cable sounded more sterile.  O'well... whatever, those have now been removed and awaiting something else to do with it.


----------



## Athur126

Leftmost cable over 2 cables. Then right most cable over the prior left most. Then left most cable under 2 cables. Right most cable under the previous left most. Not sure u understood.. For a clearer idea go google 4 wire round braid. After the y-split I just twisted the two cables.


----------



## Bad and Quiet




----------



## charlo89

It's a 50cm rca cable. With a silver wire (99,99%) cryo.
  There are one additional cotton sheath than the picture.


----------



## William007

it works; nothing special OFC cable, Neutrik 3,5 mm plug my first diy cable it's nothing in comparasing with what you guys have


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





> *After - Mini female to 1/4" male stereo adapter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice!  Adapters are always fun.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





william007 said:


> it works; nothing special OFC cable, Neutrik 3,5 mm plug my first diy cable it's nothing in comparasing with what you guys have


 
   
  Nice job!  All that matters is that you made it and it works.


----------



## vinyl addict

Quote: 





athur126 said:


> Leftmost cable over 2 cables. Then right most cable over the prior left most. Then left most cable under 2 cables. Right most cable under the previous left most. Not sure u understood.. For a clearer idea go google 4 wire round braid. After the y-split I just twisted the two cables.


 

 OK... sounds easy enuff.


----------



## FraGGleR

The Shiny Vampire RCA set:
   
   

   

   

   
  4 wire round braid of DHC Nucleotide UPOCC copper wire
  Nylon craft cord sleeving for each wire
  Custom Vampire Wire rhodium plated RCA connectors
   
  A couple years ago, I used to live literally around the corner from Vampire Wire and used to beg for scraps to play with.  The connectors on this interconnect set were custom built for one of Vampire Wire's customers who backed out of the purchase.  They had trays and trays of these connectors.  I was able to buy two sets of plugs and finally decided to use them.  They were pretty expensive, but gorgeously built.  Wish I had been able to afford more at the time.  The shells are heavily plated with a textured rhodium and feel wonderful in the hand.  I added some 3M DiNoc carbon fiber vinyl to the barrels on one side for giggles.


----------



## .Sup

charlo89 said:


> It's a 50cm rca cable. With a silver wire (99,99%) cryo.
> There are one additional cotton sheath than the picture.



Very nice. How much did the RCA connectors set you back?


----------



## jazzfan

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> The Shiny Vampire RCA set:


 
   
  Adding the carbon fiber wrap is a nice touch, but I think the other end of the cable is feeling a bit under-dressed and would like the same treatment. 

 Beautiful cables, FraGGleR!


----------



## sml1226

jazzfan said:


> Adding the carbon fiber wrap is a nice touch, but I think the other end of the cable is feeling a bit under-dressed and would like the same treatment.
> 
> 
> Beautiful cables, FraGGleR!


I'm the opposite. I find the bare shell to be more attractive than the CF. Those plugs are just so nice on their own I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> I'm the opposite. I find the bare shell to be more attractive than the CF. Those plugs are just so nice on their own I wouldn't touch it.


 
  This, the carbon fibre ruins it for me.


----------



## audiofreakie

Did anyone ever used Cardas Matched
Propagation Conductors 25.5awg as a headphone/IEM custom cable?
How its sound quality?


----------



## audiofreakie

Did anyone ever used Cardas Matched
Propagation Conductors 25.5awg as a headphone/IEM custom cable?
How its sound quality?


----------



## William007

is canare quad good for RCA?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





william007 said:


> is canare quad good for RCA?


 
  Sure!  Many people start with Canare or Mogami cable on their journey into DIY cables and feel no need to go further.  Both brands are used extensively on the production and performance side of the industry so they certainly won't hurt your system.


----------



## piotrus-g

I've been asked to recable saxophone mic. Here's how it came out.

   

   

  It's made from OCC cryo copper, copper shield and nylon sleeving. Plug is from Neutrik


----------



## Phos

Is that a stereo mic or was that just the plug you had around?


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





phos said:


> Is that a stereo mic or was that just the plug you had around?


 
   
  The LCM85 is a condenser microphone, so one of the wire is there to supply DC bias voltage.


----------



## John In Cali

Quote: 





phos said:


> Is that a stereo mic or was that just the plug you had around?


 
  And in a dynamic mic the other pin is used for balanced signal.


----------



## FraGGleR

The Walnut and Oak Sennheiser cable:
   
   

   

   

   

   
  4 wire round braid of DHC Nucleotide UPOCC copper wire
  Type 1 mini paracord in Walnut as sleeving
  Neutrik 1/8" plug
  Hand crafted oak plug and y-split covers
   
  I love this cable, as I feel classier just holding it, but now I want to re-case all my equipment to have more wood and brass.  Sigh.


----------



## Bad and Quiet

@FraGGler
  where you can get a braid?


----------



## .Sup

be-au-ti-ful Fraggler!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





bad and quiet said:


> @FraGGler
> where you can get a braid?


 
   
  I get Type I mini paracord from ebay (http://stores.ebay.com/Five-Star-EDC).  I remove the core, then feed a single wire through the paracord.  I then braid 4 wires together.  It is quite time consuming, but I think well worth it from and aesthetic stand point.  I hope that is what you were looking for.
   
  Thanks, .Sup!


----------



## William007

fraggler said:


> The Walnut and Oak Sennheiser cable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you do those beautifull braids?


----------



## .Sup

This headphone http://www.head-fi.org/gallery/image/view/id/674029/album/686158
and fraggler's cable = jizz in the ear cups. Both of them.

Make it so somebody!


----------



## William007

Damn i forgot al my diy sites i do know homegrownaudio could you say some more? It's a site that sells canare quad and Y splitters


----------



## FraGGleR

Double post


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





.sup said:


> This headphone http://www.head-fi.org/gallery/image/view/id/674029/album/686158
> and fraggler's cable = jizz in the ear cups. Both of them.
> Make it so somebody!


 
   
  OMG!  Those are gorgeous!  But no removable cable.  Have to do a jack mod or permanently install a new cable.  Not as fun.


----------



## William007

fraggler said:


> OMG!  Those are gorgeous!  But no removable cable.  Have to do a jack mod or permanently install a new cable.  Not as fun.



I think it has a removable cable, look at the picture with the accesories. You can see another cable there


----------



## .Sup

I asked Jude if it has removable cable. I am still waiting for his reply, patiently.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





william007 said:


> I think it has a removable cable, look at the picture with the accesories. You can see another cable there


 
   
  You are right!  Looks like it might be a standard 3.5mm plug.  That would make things so easy.  No way I can afford them, though.  I'm still saving for an LCD-2.


----------



## William007

I hope these will be 300~400$ then i could be able to buy them for portable use


----------



## Phos

Never mind of the cable's removable, you'd need to change it to dual entry for the real retro style.


----------



## scootermafia

I'm jelly.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> I'm jelly.


 
   
  I'm peanut butter?


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





william007 said:


> I hope these will be 300~400$ then i could be able to buy them for portable use


 
  $499 IIRC


----------



## slaweus

Akg k518dj recabled with canare L4E5C and NYS231BG
   

   

   

   
  CAL! recabled with conducfil sonolene 3014 and NYS231BG


----------



## William007

speakerphile said:


> $499 IIRC



Damn, to much


----------



## drez

Quote: 





.sup said:


> This headphone http://www.head-fi.org/gallery/image/view/id/674029/album/686158
> and fraggler's cable = jizz in the ear cups. Both of them.
> Make it so somebody!


 
   
  Actually that would be incredible, I think Sennhesier need to hire Fragger or something.  I think Senn dropped the ball with their cable and connector for that headphone IMO.


----------



## bik2101

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> $499 IIRC


 
  nope. $350 - http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/31/sennheiser-momentum-headphones/


----------



## sulkoudai

hi
   
  Thinking of doing my first cable and recable (just on my cheap focalprice one) with Navships cables (26AWG)
   
  (Ive skimmed through this thread from page 510)
   
  I have a number of questions:
   
  1) Is a Y-splitter necessary? what do you do when there isnt one?
  2) Can anyone recommend me a 3.5 jack that will work with a case on? (it seems like all the high quality ones that people like here are massive)
  3) Does the material of the 3.5 plug matter?
   
  Thanks so much


----------



## Toxic Cables

1) No, you can use some heatshrink.
  2) The newer 3.5mm Oyaide jacks should work, can depend on the size of the case.
  3) As long as it's of good quality, it should not. I personally try to avoid anything nickel plated.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





sulkoudai said:


> hi
> 
> Thinking of doing my first cable and recable (just on my cheap focalprice one) with Navships cables (26AWG)
> 
> ...


 
   
  1) In addition to nothing and heatshrink, you can also use any cylinder of appropriate size, including a spare barrel from another connector.
  2) You can also try a Neutrik 3.5 (the right angled ones might be best) if you don't want to spend $15-20 on an Oyaide plug.  Not many plugs specifically try to accommodate cases.  Neutriks are compact and high quality.
  3) As for materials mattering, the base metal is almost always brass due to hardness requirements.  Nickel, gold, and rhodium are the three outer coatings and are the most durable in that order.  None of it should matter sound-wise (some claim silver plating under rhodium will help the sound, but I haven't noticed anything).  You will find some variation in structural integrity and ease of use due to design, but the materials won't really matter.


----------



## Toxic Cables

The right angled and straight Neutrik will not fit the majority of thicker cases, the straight Oyaide were designed to accommodate thicker cases.


----------



## sulkoudai

Thanks so much for taking your time to answer me Kabelmeister and FraGGleR.
   
  I'm still not sure about the cables...
   
  There are supposed to be 4 cables right? 2 in each ear?
   
  When you solder the 2 cables on the iems themselves, how do you know which is which? or doesnt it matter?
   
  And on the 3.5 jack, the 2 cables on each ears are combined right?
   
  Thanks...again... (i have searched it up and i can get a proper answer (too technical or too vague))


----------



## ardgedee

sulkoudai said:


> hi
> 
> Thinking of doing my first cable and recable (just on my cheap focalprice one) with Navships cables (26AWG)
> 
> ...




1) Depends. If you braid the wires to the split, they should hold together without a splitter. I've improvised a splitter out of heat shrink when the cable was sleeved, and that was to anchor the sleeves and prevent them from fraying - the cable held together fine without it. 
2) I don't have any recommendations, sorry. But I can confirm that the Rean/Neutrik plugs that are cheap and popular here (NYS231-series and NTP3RC-B) will not work with phone cases - the base of the plug has a slight flare but not enough to fit through the typical case opening.
3) others are better qualified to answer that than me. I don't particularly care to obsess over it, because reliable gold-plated plugs can be had for under $2 -- as long as you don't need case compatibility, unfortunately...


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> The Walnut and Oak Sennheiser cable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Amazing!!!!


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Amazing!!!!


 
   
  + 1 Fraggs.. very professional looking


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Well... I started building my cables that I ordered from TC... I finished my 1st part... the 1/4" Adapter... need to order another 6pin Male Mini-XLR so I can finish putting the the 1/8" Cable together...
   

  It's TC 26awg SPC in the 1/4" adapter for SE output.  The cables will be Up-OCC and SPC in Balanced layout.  The other adapter will be 1/8" Oyaide in SE configuration.


----------



## William007

where can you buy Y splitters?


----------



## tomscy2000

Here's mine... I think I did something wrong, haha... it sounds... different?!?
   
  Like something's out of phase, but the polarity's correct on the pins... Hrm
   
  Would not accounting for the directionality of OCC wire affect things?
   
  EDIT: I'll say it's negative expectation bias --- my shoddy work makes the cable sound strange!


----------



## .Sup

drez said:


> Actually that would be incredible, I think Sennhesier need to hire Fragger or something.  I think Senn dropped the ball with their cable and connector for that headphone IMO.



Yeah those cans are classy all the way to where the cable starts, then its like some cheap portables.


----------



## KimChee

I've read through this thread and made a couple of headphone cables, but can someone explain how they did the connectors for the IEMs, and help me with sourcing the parts?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Dang It!  I got some soldering blocks in Westone style from TC (generously provided with an order).... and it doesn't fit my Heir 4.A.... the adapters I picked up from Jaben for my TF10 fit... but just a hair loose.  I think I'm going to use those and just "tin" them so they fit a little tighter.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





kimchee said:


> I've read through this thread and made a couple of headphone cables, but can someone explain how they did the connectors for the IEMs, and help me with sourcing the parts?


 
   
  Lunashops.com has a couple versions of almost every IEM connector.  It takes a little while to receive stuff since they are in Hong Kong, but so far everything I have gotten has been relatively good quality.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





tomscy2000 said:


> Here's mine... I think I did something wrong, haha... it sounds... different?!?
> 
> Like something's out of phase, but the polarity's correct on the pins... Hrm
> 
> ...


 
   Nice cable!   Nice tight braid.  How is the handling of the 8 wire braid for an iem?  Directionality shouldn't matter.  Also did you recheck your solder joints?  I have had bad joints mess with the sound before.  Or maybe the soundstage has opened up due to the purity of the wire and you now know what you have been missing all these years


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





sulkoudai said:


> Thanks so much for taking your time to answer me Kabelmeister and FraGGleR.
> 
> I'm still not sure about the cables...
> 
> ...


 
   
  4 wires (right signal, left signal, ground, ground), all attached at the plug, two to each iem (signal and ground).  The best way to make sure you are soldering the right wire to the right place is to get a multimeter.  Or you can solder wires are random to the 3.5mm plug and mark the ends of the wire by stripping one, melting another, and leaving the two ground wires untouched.  Doesn't matter which ground goes where, but you definitely need to keep track of left and right.
   
  Have fun and post pictures!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Dang It!  I got some soldering blocks in Westone style from TC (generously provided with an order).... and it doesn't fit my Heir 4.A.... the adapters I picked up from Jaben for my TF10 fit... but just a hair loose.  I think I'm going to use those and just "tin" them so they fit a little tighter.


 
  OMG!  That WayTooCrazy guy is such an IDIOT!  Lol.  I apologize to Frank of TC!  It was spare pins that I purchased from eBay that I inserted into the sockets that made me have headaches!  Sorry for being such a NOOB! I knew I didn't want to loose the pins... so I put them together... guess what... I temporarily lost them anyway.... with my sanity!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> OMG!  That WayTooCrazy guy is such an IDIOT!  Lol.  I apologize to Frank of TC!  It was spare pins that I purchased from eBay that I inserted into the sockets that made me have headaches!  Sorry for being such a NOOB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Yes those were sockets that i threw in with an order for you, this was nearly 6 months ago if i remember correctly. Not sure where you got those pins as those are not the ones i do.


 
   
  No, cheap eBay ones (well... if you call $10 USD cheap).  I'm going to get the ones you have for my UP-OCC cable.  Yes, it has been about 6 mos.... with all the moving and the what not... I decided it was time to setup the bench again and get cracking!


----------



## viveksaikia22

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Quick snaps of my recently finished mini-mini:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Where did you get those Neutrik connectors. All I can find is the silver Neutrik connectors in eBay.
  I have made a couple of interconnects with those but now want to make the cables for my headphones terminated with some high quality (doesn't mean expensive) 3.5mm connectors.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





viveksaikia22 said:


> Where did you get those Neutrik connectors. All I can find is the silver Neutrik connectors in eBay.
> I have made a couple of interconnects with those but now want to make the cables for my headphones terminated with some high quality (doesn't mean expensive) 3.5mm connectors.


 
   
http://www.daleproaudio.com/c-671-35mm.aspx
   
  If you only need a couple, this place is great since it has free shipping.  If you are ordering larger orders some place like Markertek, Mouser, or maybe Partsexpress.com might be better on a per unit basis.
   
  Have fun and post pictures!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Ok, here is my new cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Very nice, loving the IEM connectors.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Very nice, loving the IEM connectors.


 
  Thx!  Shall I call it.... Black Toxic Death?  Lol... sounds like a Death Metal Band....


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Very nice, loving the IEM connectors.


 
   
  I didn't even notice those the first time!  Awesome.


----------



## .Sup

I thought those were wooden raisins until I zoomed in


----------



## viveksaikia22

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Ok, here is my new cable.


 
  Can you let me know the source from where got the interconnect connectors?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





viveksaikia22 said:


> Can you let me know the source from where got the interconnect connectors?


 
  I believe I got them from Redco Audio.  They're 6 pin Mini-XLR.  I was going to use them for a different project... about a year and a half ago... but they got lost in the shuffle... and I found them recently.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





tomscy2000 said:


> Here's mine... I think I did something wrong, haha... it sounds... different?!?
> 
> Like something's out of phase, but the polarity's correct on the pins... Hrm
> 
> ...


 
   
  Kind of Off/Topic, what IEM's are those? Semi fit universal's?


----------



## heart banger-97

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Kind of Off/Topic, what IEM's are those? Semi fit universal's?


 

 they look like a demo version of UE's CIEM, and they look great


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Nice cable!   Nice tight braid.  How is the handling of the 8 wire braid for an iem?  Directionality shouldn't matter.  Also did you recheck your solder joints?  I have had bad joints mess with the sound before.  Or maybe the soundstage has opened up due to the purity of the wire and you now know what you have been missing all these years


 
   
  Thanks, though the cable is 4-braid and the picture is forgiving of all the little amateur mistakes I made. I think I was just not used to the sound; it sounds a little different from the other SPC cables I've tried.
   
  Quote: 





defqon said:


> Kind of Off/Topic, what IEM's are those? Semi fit universal's?


 
  Quote: 





heart banger-97 said:


> they look like a demo version of UE's CIEM, and they look great


 
   
  They're semi-fit universals --- I call them my Frankensteins because they're a remold of the DBA-02's TWFK, plus a Sonion 3300 for lows. They'll be further remolded by year's end into some other FrankenIEM, since I don't feel the semi-fit is a good compromise. Either go full custom, or full universal...


----------



## William007

where can you find those Y splitter to guide your cables through? I'm gonna recable my cans


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





william007 said:


> where can you find those Y splitter to guide your cables through? I'm gonna recable my cans


 
   
  You can make a y-split out of any tubular structure including a spare barrel from another connector or just heatshrink.  Beads can also work.  If you want really structured, you can go with a Viablue splitter (avoutlet.com), but those just see so large to me (meant for speaker cables).  Qables.com also have some nice simple ones.


----------



## FraGGleR

The Chocolate Wood Shure IEM cable:
   
   

   

   

   
  4 wire round braid of black DHC Nucleotide UPOCC copper 
  MMCX (Shure) coaxial crimp connectors
  Neutrik 3.5mm plug
  Custom wood cover for plug and y-split
   
  The black wire actually looks brown since you can see the copper through it still.  I love it this way.  The brown tint goes well with wood accents.  Still going with heatshrink to cover the IEM connectors until I get the proper tools to modify some smaller wooden beads.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> The Chocolate Wood Shure IEM cable:
> 
> 
> 4 wire round braid of black DHC Nucleotide UPOCC copper
> ...


 
  You got some nice wood there....
   
  If I had the tools to make wooden barrels, I would never be in the house! Wood accents look great on cables IMO. Nice work.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> You got some nice wood there....
> 
> If I had the tools to make wooden barrels, I would never be in the house! Wood accents look great on cables IMO. Nice work.


 
   
  Thank you!  But I must admit that I did not make the barrels myself.  I, too, think that if I had access to a woodshop, I would never be home or at work


----------



## julianbell92

Been thinking about another recable of my Denons, maybe with some silver this time... I messaged Frank about a week ago and he said he would be releasing a few new DIY wires this month, including a stranded silver one like his silver poison stuff but without the gold (or the 'poison' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) in it.

   
  Anyhow I was having another look through his eBay store this evening and came across this stuff which looks pretty interesting: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/24AWG-Rectangular-OCC-Cryo-Silver-wire-from-Toxic-Cables-HD800-Audeze-HD650-/110943852660?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item19d4c4d874#ht_1646wt_966
   
  Has anyone tried DIYing with it yet? I'd be interested to hear some impressions of how it handles and sounds if anyone has.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Still going with heatshrink to cover the IEM connectors until I get the proper tools to modify some smaller wooden beads.


 
  I simply use a drill to enlarge the openings of the beads.  I'm going to be looking at a few different ways to secure them and then using epoxy (maybe 2 part liquid epoxy) to adhere the bead to the wire/pins.


----------



## lachiee94 (Jul 23, 2019)

Redacted


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





lachiee94 said:


> I remember seeing a tutorial on how to do this sockmod, anyone have a link for this? I'm expecting some Superlux HD668b's, and it's really like an alternative to the stock leather. I've read that a lot of people have been getting sweaty ears from them. I'd rather not buy velour pads, as I'd be paying what the headphones are worth.


 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/470304/shure-srh840-earpad-mod


----------



## William007

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> You can make a y-split out of any tubular structure including a spare barrel from another connector or just heatshrink.  Beads can also work.  If you want really structured, you can go with a Viablue splitter (avoutlet.com), but those just see so large to me (meant for speaker cables).  Qables.com also have some nice simple ones.


 
  thanks man that were the ones i was looking for!! thanks


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> but if you want to see what the fuss is over rectangular wire, the copper is a much cheaper place to start.


 
  ...but what if the opening to my connector is round?  How do you fit the rectangular cable through?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Been thinking about another recable of my Denons, maybe with some silver this time... I messaged Frank about a week ago and he said he would be releasing a few new DIY wires this month, including a stranded silver one like his silver poison stuff but without the gold (or the 'poison'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What you need to do, is think about getting some silver for those RCA's dude! And, check your PM!
   
  I have a little rectangular copper, but not yet made anything with it.


----------



## sml1226

waytoocrazy said:


> ...but what if the opening to my connector is round?  How do you fit the rectangular cable through?


Small square in big circle... it works. Childhood lessons about triangles not fitting in circles and circles not fitting squares is nonsense... if it won't fit, we'll make it! That's what DIY is all about 

I'm talking individual 20-24AWG wires here, not a full sized quad tube in a new shape, so your braid is still round-ish, and everything continues as usual.


----------



## FraGGleR

The Clear USB cable:
   
   

   

   
  4 wire round braid of DHC Nucleotide UPOCC copper
  Gold plated USB A and B plugs
  Clear heatshrink
   
  I want to see if I could get more transparency out of my DAC so I made sure there were no dyes in both the wire and the connector coverings...  J/K  I just needed a longer USB cable than what I had been using.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Very nice USB cable.


----------



## .Sup

fraggler said:


> The Clear USB cable:
> 
> 
> A1
> ...




Frag very nice as always! Do you mind telling me where can one obtain this quality transparent heatshrink? What I use for cables is a very thin black heatshrink that even has some Chinese letterings on it.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Frag very nice as always! Do you mind telling me where can one obtain this quality transparent heatshrink? What I use for cables is a very thin black heatshrink that even has some Chinese letterings on it.


 
   
  Thanks!  I got this heatshrink from avoutlet.com.  They have 3 to 1 heatshrink in quite a few colors by the foot or spool.  No lettering on anything I got (I believe it is Techflex brand).  Best source I have found for myself since I only need small amounts at a time.


----------



## alucard177

My DIY cable
   
  24 AWG* *OFC


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





alucard177 said:


> My DIY cable
> 
> 24 AWG* *OFC


 
   
  Nice!  I like the purple.


----------



## zoqi

Is there anyone that follows/posts in this thread that build custom DIY cables on order? 
   
  I am looking for having a cable for my Quattro Amp and Sennheiser HD650 built. 
 A balanced cable with 4pin connector and a y-split to two 1/4 plugs. 
   
  Something similar to the following picture:
   

   
   
  Previously I had this cable commissioned by another HF user, but due to some unfortunate shipping issues the original cable never arrived. 

 Send me a PM if anyone would be interested.


----------



## FraGGleR

In contrast to my minimalistic Clear USB cable earlier:
   
  Stealth Dualie USB cable:
   
   

   

   
  22awg OFC twisted pair for data
  22awg OFC non-twisted pair for power
  Mylar foil shield
  Copper braid shield
  Teflon tape
  Nylon multifilament sleeving
  Gold plated USB connectors
   
  The power and the data pairs are completely separated and shielded then twisted together to form this behemoth.  This is stiff and heavy enough that it partially lifts my Nuforce HDP off my desk.  This was from my "every cable must be overbuilt" phase.  Definitely going to be more resistant interference than standard USB cables.


----------



## .Sup

Good idea on separating signal and power wires Fraggler! Do you use some glue besides adhesive heatshrink to make sure the sleeving doesn't fall off?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Good idea on separating signal and power wires Fraggler! Do you use some glue besides adhesive heatshrink to make sure the sleeving doesn't fall off?


 
   
  I use a touch of hot glue to secure the sleeving at the ends while working, then just adhesive heatshrink to hold it all together.  This way when heated, the glue soaks through the fabric and binds really securely.


----------



## alucard177

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Nice!  I like the purple.


 
   
  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I loved the colour too.


----------



## kidchunks

For the vehicle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  Another mini to mini cables for a fellow headfier.
   

   
  Gotta show love to them nickel tips!


----------



## alucard177

Canare l-2b2at with 3.5mm Neutrik plugs


----------



## piotrus-g

I know it's exremely noob question but what resistor value in LOD I need to use for lastest ipods? and between what pins I solder it


----------



## sml1226

Here you go:
http://www.head-fi.org/a/diy-lod-full-step-by-step-do-it-yourself-guide-with-pictures


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.head-fi.org/a/diy-lod-full-step-by-step-do-it-yourself-guide-with-pictures


 
  Thanks! that helped. I had that number in the back of my mind. I was just too tired to google it


----------



## FraGGleR

Do you still need the resistor?  I made a LOD without one for an iPad 2 and never got any messages.


----------



## ardgedee

If you leave the resistor out, it'll work with some devices and not with others. There's not really a problem with leaving it out if you have no intention of using it with certain iPods and iPhones. Put the resistor in and you know the LOD will work with every iDevice made.
   
  (For whatever it's worth, the usual recommendation is for a 68K Ohm resistor; you can actually use any combination of resistors in series that add up to 68K ± a couple K Ohms. I've got a working LOD that uses a 47K and 22K -- it works fine.)


----------



## FraGGleR

OK.  I used to make them with the resistor a couple years ago when I was getting custom requests, but heard with the newer generations that they weren't necessary and stopped.  Also makes it easier to make the super compact LOD's which are more fun.  Thanks for confirming.


----------



## piotrus-g

I made one LOD for nano 6g and it didn't worked without resistor so from now I will be adding resistor just for the sake.


----------



## Tangster

A no heatshrink jobbie, the techflex is crimped straight onto the wires. Might change the techflex for paracord in the future, bit too much cable noise.
  Nothing special, basic OFC 26awg and neutrik jacks.


----------



## ardgedee

You can get them pretty small even with resistors in place...

   
  The epoxy still needs more shaping; I mostly stopped at this point because I wanted to use it.

   
  I'm happy with the size. Most of the bulk is just epoxy that needs removing. Though I kind of like the caveman look of it.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> You can get them pretty small even with resistors in place...
> 
> 
> The epoxy still needs more shaping; I mostly stopped at this point because I wanted to use it.
> ...


 
  Im looking forward to seeing the finished article. I like a nice bit of epoxy    But, I quite like the 'neolithic' vibe too.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I'm happy with the size. Most of the bulk is just epoxy that needs removing. Though I kind of like the caveman look of it.


 
  Maybe some stone effect paint?


----------



## FraGGleR

Oh I know they can be done low profile   It's just a pain in the behind.
   

   
  I also did a raw epoxy LOD once.  It started a little to look like slate when I started grinding it down so I just left it.


----------



## FraGGleR

This mini to mini was the only time I went all the way to polish the epoxy and put a couple coats of acrylic paint on it:


----------



## ardgedee

^-- Nice work, FraGGleR!


----------



## cogsand gears

Anyone know if you need a resistor for a LOD for the ipod classic?


----------



## SpudHarris

I've made loads for the Classic and no you don't need a resistor....


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> I've made loads for the Classic and no you don't need a resistor....


 
  Sweet! Thaks for the info Nigel. How goes it mate?


----------



## SpudHarris

Great thanks Luke. Not been posting much lately but still lurking. I'm pretty happy with everything at the moment and don't have much time for making cables


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Great thanks Luke. Not been posting much lately but still lurking. I'm pretty happy with everything at the moment and don't have much time for making cables


 
  Glad your well mate. I dont get much time either! My garage is crying out to me....


----------



## Skoobs

anyone know where to get an inline mic without the cables for an android phone? possibly with buttons?
   
  i want to recable a pair of portable cans with an inline mic, possibly with controls.


----------



## Seven1816

This is my first soldering attempt, so call it Ver 3.0 as I had experimented with braiding on a few other cables.
  28AWG from Navships, UE pins from Ebay guy and cheapo "Sennheiser" from China, which I seriously believe is not real all wrapped up in clear heat shrink.
  Sound wise I have to say it is nice...............
  But, and it hurts to say, I cannot wear them when on the move, the whole set up is microphonic, the plug pops out with the minimal of force, oh and the UE pins are not exactly precision made.
  Overall they are going to be used soley for sitting down infront of the computer.
  I'd love to try another using somekinda 28 AWG that is going to be supple and flexible and use a real plug.
   
  Cheers


----------



## julianbell92

Re-recabled my Denons, went for a hybrid of Toxic Cables SPC and Copper (for the grounds) in the end. Redoing it gave me the opportunity to correct everything I wasn't quite happy with first time round, like the 4 inch(!) strain relief and the Qables Y-splitter and the Y-split length + difference in distances.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Re-recabled my Denons, went for a hybrid of Toxic Cables SPC and Copper (for the grounds) in the end. Redoing it gave me the opportunity to correct everything I wasn't quite happy with first time round, like the 4 inch(!) strain relief and the Qables Y-splitter and the Y-split length + difference in distances.


 
  Another great job Julian. Much prefer the strain relief on the V2 cable 
   
  Your cans make me want cans!


----------



## julianbell92

Thanks Luke, yes it's much better! And I'm in love with the look of sparkly silver and rosy copper intertwined!!!
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Another great job Julian. Much prefer the strain relief on the V2 cable
> 
> Your cans make me want cans!


----------



## julianbell92

Also, if anyone is interested in my old 1.4m unterminated braided cable made from Toxic Cables 7N copper feel free to drop me a PM, away from tomorrow until Friday though, so won't probably won't reply 'til I'm back.


----------



## D2000

julianbell92 said:


> Re-recabled my Denons, went for a hybrid of Toxic Cables SPC and Copper (for the grounds) in the end. Redoing it gave me the opportunity to correct everything I wasn't quite happy with first time round, like the 4 inch(!) strain relief and the Qables Y-splitter and the Y-split length + difference in distances.




You running custom pads there Julian? Angle or jMoney?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Thanks Luke, yes it's much better! And I'm in love with the look of sparkly silver and rosy copper intertwined!!!


 
  Ive always liked the copper / silver hybrid look too. There is something a bit magical about it. Enjoy your time away dude!


----------



## julianbell92

Yes, they're Lawton's Angle Pads, pair number 10 or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





d2000 said:


> You running custom pads there Julian? Angle or jMoney?


----------



## julianbell92

Cheers mate
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Ive always liked the copper / silver hybrid look too. There is something a bit magical about it. Enjoy your time away dude!


----------



## .Sup

very nice Denon recable but why a y splitter at all?


----------



## julianbell92

Thanks, I'm assuming you're suggesting using some heatshrink at the split rather than making the headphones single-entry? I went for the ViaBlue Y-split for continuity with the jack and because the headphones themselves are so big, I can get away with a chunky Y-split!
  Quote: 





.sup said:


> very nice Denon recable but why a y splitter at all?


----------



## .Sup

like this (top cable)


----------



## kidchunks

XLR 4 pin cable for my HE-500. I was in a rush to listen so I didn't strip and braid the whole cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  Mogami 2534


----------



## shinuza

- ELECAUDIO CS-331B 3x3.50mm² cable
  - ELECAUDIO PS-24GC Schuko Crystal connector
  - ELECAUDIO PI-24GC IEC Crystal connector
  - Viablue Corail snake 05-14mm sleeve


----------



## julianbell92

Epic first post! Welcome to head-fi - sorry about your wallet!
  Quote: 





shinuza said:


> - ELECAUDIO CS-331B 3x3.50mm² cable
> - ELECAUDIO PS-24GC Schuko Crystal connector
> - ELECAUDIO PI-24GC IEC Crystal connector
> - Viablue Corail snake 05-14mm sleeve


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





seven1816 said:


> [snip] 28AWG from Navships, UE pins from Ebay guy and cheapo "Sennheiser" from China, which I seriously believe is not real all wrapped up in clear heat shrink.
> [snip]
> But, and it hurts to say, I cannot wear them when on the move, the whole set up is microphonic, the plug pops out with the minimal of force, oh and the UE pins are not exactly precision made.
> I'd love to try another using somekinda 28 AWG that is going to be supple and flexible and use a real plug.


 
   
  Looks very handsome, nice even braid. If you used clear shrinkwrap for the entire length of the cable, that's going to add a lot of the problem with stiffness and noise. Teflon wire is fairly stiff and noisy already, but the shrinkwrap is making that worse.
   
  Nice thing at least about the bogus "Sennheiser" and "Belkin" plugs, at least, is that they have a shoulder that's compatible with 3rd-party phone cases. Most of the usual go-to plugs don't.
   
  Quote: 





piotrus-g said:


> Unfortunately these low profile lod plugs are extremely PITA to work with ( or maybe I'm just not used to it)


 
   
  That's one reason why I'm making the bodies out of epoxy. A lot uglier and time-consuming, but it allows me to make the plug any size I want, and for the moment size is more important than appearance. (The other reason is because I got a 20-pack of DIY plugs with really bulky bodies through AliExpress for $20, because I figured I'd probably ruin a couple before I made one that works, and so it was going to be more cost-effective than buying exactly what I needed at $5 each. So far, that theory's holding up.)


----------



## Seven1816

OK Ver 4.0, this time I changed my braid, and left the Navship cable nude, and changed to mic 3.5 plug, which I must admit is a lttile bit tighter but nothing like my Neutrik L, and I added a piece of SS memory wire for the ears............................
   
  Again it plays beatbox everytime you move, I am close to giving up. I was hoping this was going to work out well, the search goes on for a decent 28AWG that isn't microphonic.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





seven1816 said:


> OK Ver 4.0, this time I changed my braid, and left the Navship cable nude, and changed to mic 3.5 plug, which I must admit is a lttile bit tighter but nothing like my Neutrik L, and I added a piece of SS memory wire for the ears............................
> 
> Again it plays beatbox everytime you move, I am close to giving up. I was hoping this was going to work out well, the search goes on for a decent 28AWG that isn't microphonic.


 
   Hard to avoid with teflon as the outer surface.  The thinner the better so if the sellers have that info, pay attention to it.  Also something soft like nylon multifilament could help.   Actually, I just remembered, this guy has 28awg spc in polyethylene.  The outer diameter of the wire is as big as 24awg, though:  http://plussoundaudio.com/wires.html


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Actually, I just remembered, this guy has 28awg spc in polyethylene.  The outer diameter of the wire is as big as 24awg, though:  http://plussoundaudio.com/wires.html


 
   
  Yeah, I used his 28AWG SPC for my cable; the thing about PE is that it tends to be quite a bit thicker than PTFE if it wants similar shielding properties, IIRC.


----------



## FraGGleR

Ok, so not really a cable, but thought I'd share one of the results of my new obsession of wood on audio products.
   
  The Woodie Nuforce uDAC:
   
   

   
  I got a sample of 3M dinoc vinyl in rosewood and it was enough to cover my uDAC.  It is obvious that it isn't real wood, however this is really nice vinyl.  This is automotive grade, nicely textured, thick, and easy to work with if you are looking for an easy way to add accents to whatever you are making.  I used the same material, but in carbon fiber to cover my laptop and it has held up remarkably well over the last two years of use.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Ok, so not really a cable, but thought I'd share one of the results of my new obsession of wood on audio products.
> 
> The Woodie Nuforce uDAC:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Oh my! Im sold, in love, and jealous all in one. Whered you get it?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Oh my! Im sold, in love, and jealous all in one. Whered you get it?


 
  Yes, where did you get it? Been trying to get hold of some to cover my Tube amp.


----------



## FraGGleR

Glad you like it.  Metrorestyling.com.  Their samples are roughly 4" x 8" and cost $2 each, $2 shipping total for the 4 samples I got.  I have tried a couple of the other vinyls, but like the 3M DI-NOC the best due to the textures.  Also has this very subtle grid to the adhesive side that makes bubble-free installation a breeze.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Ok, so not really a cable, but thought I'd share one of the results of my new obsession of wood on audio products.
> 
> The Woodie Nuforce uDAC:
> 
> ...


 
  Sweet man!


----------



## sygyzy

Hi guys,
   
  1) What is the best size/type of nylon sleeving to order that will work with most cables (miini to mini, mini to RCA, etc)? Since I haven't built any, I don't want to get the wrong diameter. 
   
  2) Where do you buy the plugs for Sennheiser headphones and IEM's (UE TF10's)?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Seven1816

fraggler said:


> Ok, so not really a cable, but thought I'd share one of the results of my new obsession of wood on audio products.
> 
> The Woodie Nuforce uDAC:
> 
> ...




That is close to pure 5ex!


----------



## Seven1816

fraggler said:


> Hard to avoid with teflon as the outer surface.  The thinner the better so if the sellers have that info, pay attention to it.  Also something soft like nylon multifilament could help.   Actually, I just remembered, this guy has 28awg spc in polyethylene.  The outer diameter of the wire is as big as 24awg, though:  http://plussoundaudio.com/wires.html




Cheers for the tip I actually found him on ebay along with toxic cables, it's a toss up between the two, I will also be getting more UE pins from Lunashops.
Cable making has a certain addictive quality.


----------



## .Sup

piotrus-g said:


> Well from my experience all types of plated copper or silver were stiffer than non plated. FWIW though, I haven't tried your cables Frank, yet.



Could it be the insulation tubing that is stiffer?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Could it be the insulation tubing that is stiffer?


 
  Strand sizes/count can also be different, so can the annealing process and much more. So unless someone compares the exact same wire, one plated and the other not, you can't say that plated wires are generally stiffer.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





sygyzy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 1) What is the best size/type of nylon sleeving to order that will work with most cables (miini to mini, mini to RCA, etc)? Since I haven't built any, I don't want to get the wrong diameter.
> 
> ...


 
  1) Sleeving depends on what gauge wire you use and how tide a braid you use.  In general, for the sort of standard 24awg wire in polyethylene in a compact 4-wire braid, I believe 5/16" is what I used to use (although it has been a while and someone else should also chime in).
   
  2) Lunashops.com.  Takes a while since it is located in Hong Kong, but they carry just about every connector possible and most are well priced and of good quality.


----------



## .Sup

Anyone know where to get something like this but left angled?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Connector-IEC-C13-Female-Plug-Right-Angle-Side-Entry-/190720433159?pt=UK_Computing_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item2c67d2dc07#ht_4548wt_1163


----------



## vinyl addict

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Re-recabled my Denons, went for a hybrid of Toxic Cables SPC and Copper (for the grounds) in the end. Redoing it gave me the opportunity to correct everything I wasn't quite happy with first time round, like the 4 inch(!) strain relief and the Qables Y-splitter and the Y-split length + difference in distances.


 
  Was there a noticeable improvement after this was done?  I was going to use different conductors as you did but opted not to.

_"Usually, mixing dielectrics or conductor materials ends up with the worst of both, not the best. There are sometimes exceptions, but generally, it is not a good idea." _
   
  Something I read on a different forum.  Nice work btw...


----------



## .Sup

^^ but cables are copper and jacks are gold plated.


----------



## ardgedee

...and plugs tend to be brass or steel under the plating...


----------



## vinyl addict

I'm referring to the conductors that julianbell92 used, not the connectors.
  He stated that a _hybrid_ of silver plated copper (signal) and copper (ground) was used to construct this cable or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## kenman345

I think you are meaning left vs right side entry. Their is no such thing as a left angled cable. Only Right angled, straight, or 45 degree angled cables. I assume the left angled meant the plug you linked to exits to the right, and you want one where the cable exits to the left. Not sure where to get that, but hopefully someone can help you now if they misunderstood previously. 
   
  Might wanna check the standard shops. Lunashops and qables for the connector you want.
  Quote: 





.sup said:


> Anyone know where to get something like this but left angled?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Connector-IEC-C13-Female-Plug-Right-Angle-Side-Entry-/190720433159?pt=UK_Computing_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item2c67d2dc07#ht_4548wt_1163


----------



## cogsand gears

Anyone had trouble with orders from Qables lately?
   
  I ordered a couple of jacks on 23/08/12, they didnt ship out till 29/08/12, and have still yet to arrive from the Netherlands to the UK... :C


----------



## Toxic Cables

I received an order from them only recently, was shipped next day and received few days later.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I received an order from them only recently, was shipped next day and received few days later.


 
  No one has the luck you do with receiving parcels Frank! Just another occasion when im still waiting around for parts....


----------



## more2teayap

My latest creation! Mundorf inside.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Quote: 





more2teayap said:


> My latest creation! Mundorf inside.


 
  Nicely done.


----------



## Skoobs

looking for a 3.5mm headphone jack that is good quality and puts as little stress on the headphone port of a device as possible. 
   
  as in when you put it in your pocket and walk it will not push much on the plug.
   
  i used a neutrik right angle but it is really bulky and the part that actually goes into the plug bent over time and ended up damaging my device.
   
  edit: part of the problem was probably how bulky the cable was that i used. but the junky contacts didnt help.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





more2teayap said:


> My latest creation! Mundorf inside.


 
   
  Sweet!


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





more2teayap said:


> My latest creation! Mundorf inside.


 

 very nice indeed


----------



## Triangle3

Gonna make me some more cables 3-pin mini xlr to either 1/4 or mini... Need to make up my mind. 
  Decisions decisions.... >.>


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





triangle3 said:


> Gonna make me some more cables 3-pin mini xlr to either 1/4 or mini... Need to make up my mind.
> Decisions decisions.... >.>


 
  BOTH...but make sure the Mini-XLR converts from Balanced to Single Ended.


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> BOTH...but make sure the Mini-XLR converts from Balanced to Single Ended.


 
   
  And how do you plan to do this with a *3 pins* mini xlr?
   
  On the subject of 1/4 vs 1/8, are there connectors one can buy that works with the screw-on 1/8 to 1/4 adapter popular with all stock headphone cables? I can't remember seeing one in this whole thread.


----------



## Triangle3

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> BOTH...but make sure the Mini-XLR converts from Balanced to Single Ended.


 
   
  Oh... You have a brain... Make one of each. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimLaroux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> And how do you plan to do this with a *3 pins* mini xlr?


 
   
  No clue. lol
  Can really do that with 3 pins........................................................................................................  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote:


kimlaroux said:


> On the subject of 1/4 vs 1/8, are there connectors one can buy that works with the screw-on 1/8 to 1/4 adapter popular with all stock headphone cables? I can't remember seeing one in this whole thread.


 
   
  Never seen one, but there might be some out there...


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Sklp the 3 pin... go with 4 or higher pin!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ok fine... so I wasn't reading closely... have to take quick glances when I'm at work.... can't take time to have a thorough read... sheesh....
   
  My last cable used 6 pin Mini-XLR... not quite sure why I bought 6 pin anyway... but whatever... it works.


----------



## shinuza

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Epic first post! Welcome to head-fi - sorry about your wallet!


 
  Hey! Thanks... My wallet committed suicide the day I decided to built a DIY DAC + Amp + Loudspeaker rig.
  More to come.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

This may have been asked previously... but on my SPC cable... I used loose pins.  I then put some Hot Glue to hold them in place and then slid my skull pin covers over.  Well, of course they don't stay put or anything.  So now, I'm looking for suggestions. What should I, or could I use to permanently space the pins apart and keep the skull pin covers from sliding up and down?  As it stands, the pins don't stay put in the headphone because there is too much play with just hot glue.
   
  I was thinking of using Liquid Epoxy... what are your thoughts?


----------



## ardgedee

I'm trying Sugru for an IEM plug body. It's a little softer than hot glue is when hardened, but I figure that the compression a heat-shrink wrap will add should help keep it stable.

If the plug is loose in the connectors, it might be because the pins are loose -- either they're the wrong size, or it's possible the socket on the IEM has been widened by poor-fitting plugs in the past.


----------



## kidchunks

Another mini to mini


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I'm trying Sugru for an IEM plug body. It's a little softer than hot glue is when hardened, but I figure that the compression a heat-shrink wrap will add should help keep it stable.
> If the plug is loose in the connectors, it might be because the pins are loose -- either they're the wrong size, or it's possible the socket on the IEM has been widened by poor-fitting plugs in the past.


 
   
  Sugru FTW!  You could also try epoxy putty.  That hardens to a rock.  I worry about using any liquids or gels simply because the pins could move while the glue is setting.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





sygyzy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 1) What is the best size/type of nylon sleeving to order that will work with most cables (miini to mini, mini to RCA, etc)? Since I haven't built any, I don't want to get the wrong diameter.
> 
> ...


 
  I messed up.  I think it's smaller than 5/16".  Might want to get someone else to confirm.


----------



## ardgedee

fraggler said:


> Sugru FTW!  You could also try epoxy putty.  That hardens to a rock.  I worry about using any liquids or gels simply because the pins could move while the glue is setting.




I tried epoxy putty first and the @#$%^ stuff hardened literally before I could mould it around the pins. I ended up with something that looked more or less like a pair of pins between two miniature hamburger buns. Wasn't happy about that. Fortunately I was able to get it all off before it fully set. The material's easier to work with at a larger scale.

Since the sockets for the two pins of the left earpiece are not quite parallel, I think sugru is going to be a better material anyway; the plug body will have a little give and allow the pins to move while plugging and unplugging: I was worried that epoxy plugs would be too rigid and damage the socket.

Hot glue is about as easy to shape once it's set, but I wasn't comfortable with dripping hot glue over my IEMs...


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> ...I ended up with something that looked more or less like a pair of pins between two miniature hamburger buns...


 
   
  I laughed out loud.  Good thing I am working from home right now.  I definitely don't like how sticky the putty can be and how fast I have to work it.  I like Sugru, and just got some airdry polymer clay to try.  I bought the bake stuff first, but polyethylene melts around the temperature needed to harden the clay.  If I used some teflon wire, then all would be fine.


----------



## FraGGleR

And the Big Bird micro USB cable:
   
   

   

   
  4 strands of DHC Nucleotide UPOCC copper in a 4 wire round braid
  Yellow Type 1 micro paracord as sleeving for each strand
  Yellow heatshrink for the "beak" at the micro USB end
  Orange heatshrink for the "feet" at the USB A end
  Standard nickel-plated USB connectors
   
  Made this for a friend who wanted something a little more fun to connect her phone to her laptop with.  Conveniently works with her portable HDD, too.


----------



## Mad Max

Another page of cool-looking cables!
  Especially that USB; good job, guys!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I tried epoxy putty first and the @#$%^ stuff hardened literally before I could mould it around the pins. I ended up with something that looked more or less like a pair of pins between two miniature hamburger buns. Wasn't happy about that. Fortunately I was able to get it all off before it fully set. The material's easier to work with at a larger scale.
> Since the sockets for the two pins of the left earpiece are not quite parallel, I think sugru is going to be a better material anyway; the plug body will have a little give and allow the pins to move while plugging and unplugging: I was worried that epoxy plugs would be too rigid and damage the socket.
> Hot glue is about as easy to shape once it's set, but I wasn't comfortable with dripping hot glue over my IEMs...


 
  Why not get CIEM sockets, to hold the pins with the correct spacing while you mould the plug, rather then using your CIEM.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Why not get CIEM sockets, to hold the pins with the correct spacing while you mould the plug, rather then using your CIEM.


 
  That's what I'm going to do!


----------



## apollinaris

Experimenting with sort of new (to me) sleeving (new meaning non nylon/paracord/techflex) - a German MDPC-X sleeving. It's a bit more rigid and tough to touch than nylon, but still very flexible which coupled with ultra-flexibile Mogami Mini Quad cable is absolutely nice. The color and general exterior of this sleeving is astonishing! The rest of this cable are the usual suspects known to members of this thread, apart from a custom-made Cocobolo wood y-splitter...


----------



## .Sup

Very beautiful cable apollinaris! But the microphonics must be awful. Same cable with nylon would be pure win with that y-splitter


----------



## Tangster

I think MDPC-X is better than techflex, it's a much thicker and tighter weave much denser so it doesn't catch and rub on fabric like techflex does. Kinda glides over it. I used it in my PC. Very pretty cable.


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Very beautiful cable apollinaris! But the microphonics must be awful. Same cable with nylon would be pure win with that y-splitter


 
  Thanks! Concerning the so-called 'microfonics', yes you do hear cables when they scratch against each other more than with nylon, but not that much, for once. Moreover, I find it that with a special construction (i.e. shorter lengths, I use ca. 25-30 cm lengths) of the after-splitter cables you would hardly find a situation whereby the two cables will meet each other; that's from my own experience. So I don't really find this a problem, although I was indeed concerned about this issue before I made my first MDPC cable.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Why not get CIEM sockets, to hold the pins with the correct spacing while you mould the plug, rather then using your CIEM.


 
   
  It's a good question, but as I've noted the left earpiece has misaligned pin sockets, so I'd just as soon use the IEM itself for setting the spacing. The misalignment is slight, but I want to see if letting the IEM set the spacing helps with anything.
   
  For that matter, I used sugru to advantage by using the IEM's body to mould the surface where the plug contacts it. (With a sheet of wax paper in between!) So when finished the plugs should have a nice custom fit. They'll only ever work for one CIEM, but by happy coincidence that's all I've got.
   
  All else being equal, if I was producing cables at a greater rate than one every 2.5 months, or if I was making cables for anything other than my own IEMs, I definitely would get a socket block for the job.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





apollinaris said:


> Experimenting with sort of new (to me) sleeving (new meaning non nylon/paracord/techflex) - a German MDPC-X sleeving. It's a bit more rigid and tough to touch than nylon, but still very flexible which coupled with ultra-flexibile Mogami Mini Quad cable is absolutely nice. The color and general exterior of this sleeving is astonishing! The rest of this cable are the usual suspects known to members of this thread, apart from a custom-made Cocobolo wood y-splitter...


 
   
  Very Slick!  I like.


----------



## Triangle3

Quote: 





tangster said:


> I think MDPC-X is better than techflex, it's a much thicker and tighter weave much denser so it doesn't catch and rub on fabric like techflex does. Kinda glides over it. I used it in my PC. Very pretty cable.


 
   
  MDPC is much better.  I've used it many times is PSU cable sleeving and it is about the best thing that's out there. (Not sure if it is the best for microphonics, but the quality is extremely high)
  My second favorite would be shoestrings... (Paracord)
  Microphonics are somewhat decent with both, but the quality is superb.


----------



## FraGGleR

Unrelated, but still has to do with cables, but the MDPC stuff is gorgeous inside a PC.  Since I individually sleeve my audio wires before braiding, I shouldn't be as shocked, but people who sleeve individual wires in their PSU for computers take obsession to a whole new level.  I build my own PC's but my latest is in a Silverstone breadbox sized case.  No real room to maneuver stuff and I can't see into it to notice great sleeving.


----------



## Triangle3

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Unrelated, but still has to do with cables, but the MDPC stuff is gorgeous inside a PC.  Since I individually sleeve my audio wires before braiding, I shouldn't be as shocked, but people who sleeve individual wires in their PSU for computers take obsession to a whole new level.  I build my own PC's but my latest is in a Silverstone breadbox sized case.  No real room to maneuver stuff and I can't see into it to notice great sleeving.


 

 Get obsessed like me and do it anyhow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
   
  EDIT: BTW, does anyone know where I can buy (if there are any) carbon fiber connectors? I'm needing at least some minis and some 1/4". Mini xlr would be an extreme plus, but I could do without.
  Thanks.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





triangle3 said:


> Get obsessed like me and do it anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Please don't tempt me.  It is totally something I would try doing.  I love tidiness.
   
   
  1/4" - been searching forever, can't find any
  mini's - These are really nice, although a little fat: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rhodium-Plated-3-5mm-1-8-Stereo-Audio-Connector-1-pcs-/260972123078?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item3cc32693c6
           - I haven't tried these, but I have tried some of the other connectors (knock off Oyaide) and they are decent quality.  I was able to scratch off the cheap Acrolink logo pretty easily:  http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2136.  They have some other variants including right angled.
  mini XLR - can't find any.  Full sized has some options, but not mini.  
   
  You can always try to fake it as well by taking the shells from other carbon fiber connectors and seeing if you can fit a mini XLR or 1/4" in there.  There are lots of RCA options out there.


----------



## Deathdeisel

*julianbell92* 




 Re-recabled my Denons, went for a hybrid of Toxic Cables SPC and Copper (for the grounds) in the end. Redoing it gave me the opportunity to correct everything I wasn't quite happy with first time round, like the 4 inch(!) strain relief and the Qables Y-splitter and the Y-split length + difference in distances.
  
  
 
  
  
 Hey sorry for delay but is that east indian rosewood?


----------



## Triangle3

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Please don't tempt me.  It is totally something I would try doing.  I love tidiness.
> 
> 
> 1/4" - been searching forever, can't find any
> ...


 
   
  Don't tempt you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I was thinking of trying to see if I could change some out with others... Going to probably pick up a few in a few days. I'll post about it once I see what happens. Might be a few weeks before that though... lol
  It's really too bad that Lee at Cryo-Parts passed. Otherwise, I'd be buying his. They were beautiful.


----------



## DJFANTASIA

Edited Double Post


----------



## DJFANTASIA

Hey All, DJ Fantasia here, Long time lurker, new poster.
  I just picked up a pair of Allen and Heath XONE XD2-53 headphones and I'm wanting to build a couple of very colorful custom cables, I'm a working DJ and besides wanting backup cables, I would like to stand out among my peers.  I want to build a 6 ft 3.5 mm mini to mini and 6ft mini to right angle 1/4" Plug, Canare Star Quad wire or maybe Mogami Mini Quad cable or DHC Nucleotide UPOCC copper in a 4 wire round braid with
  Yellow Type 1 micro paracord as sleeving for each strand, anyone know where i can get these cables from? I want to get some velour pads that fit the cans. My original cord is threaded on both ends and I would like threaded connectors if possible, however i don't see anyone posting any connectors built this way. I've read the whole thread a couple of times but im still not sure about Constructing the cable.  I would like it to be as flexible as the oem cable that came with the headphones, with a  3.5mm threaded connector on both ends if possible, if not then a connector that fits inside the headphone case (recess). The jack in the cans is recessed and threaded so I'm not sure a regular (not threaded) connector will work. I'm also looking for suggestions for the wire. Update: I brought a 3.5mm 3ft wire from Target it's Monster brand and cost $12 its the iCable 800 mini to mini cable. it has dual balanced conductors and DoubleHelix construction and it fits the headphones perfectly. The barrel of this connector is recessed slightly and I think thats why it fits so well, and is perfect for wearing my cans with my rig in my pocket. I still want to "roll my own" cables so any input would be appreciated. TIAHey All, DJ Fantasia here, Long time lurker, new poster.
  I just picked up a pair of Allen and Heath XONE XD2-53 headphones and I'm wanting to build a couple of very colorful custom cables, I'm a working DJ and besides wanting backup cables, I would like to stand out among my peers.  I want to build a 6 ft 3.5 mm mini to mini and 6ft mini to right angle 1/4" Plug, Canare Star Quad wire or maybe Mogami Mini Quad cable or DHC Nucleotide UPOCC copper in a 4 wire round braid with
  Yellow Type 1 micro paracord as sleeving for each strand, anyone know where i can get these cables from? I want to get some velour pads that fit the cans. My original cord is threaded on both ends and I would like threaded connectors if possible, however i don't see anyone posting any connectors built this way. I've read the whole thread a couple of times but im still not sure about Constructing the cable.  I would like it to be as flexible as the oem cable that came with the headphones, with a  3.5mm threaded connector on both ends if possible, if not then a connector that fits inside the headphone case (recess). The jack in the cans is recessed and threaded so I'm not sure a regular (not threaded) connector will work. I'm also looking for suggestions for the wire. Update: I brought a 3.5mm 3ft wire from Target it's Monster brand and cost $12 its the iCable 800 mini to mini cable. it has dual balanced conductors and DoubleHelix construction and it fits the headphones perfectly. The barrel of this connector is recessed slightly and I think thats why it fits so well, and is perfect for wearing my cans with my rig in my pocket. I still want to "roll my own" cables so any input would be appreciated. TIA
  my cable


----------



## Triangle3

Well, they have normal XLR's.. http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1870
   




   
http://www.tl-audio.com/audiophile-accessories/hifi-connectors/xlr-plugs/sonar-carbon-fiber-audio-xlr-jack-connectors.html
   
  Furutech needs to get their butts together and use their brains and make 1/4" and minis.


----------



## iamdacow

Hey anyone know how to do a recable for the dt250? And how do you obtain the 7 pin plug


----------



## sygyzy

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> 1) Sleeving depends on what gauge wire you use and how tide a braid you use.  In general, for the sort of standard 24awg wire in polyethylene in a compact 4-wire braid, I believe 5/16" is what I used to use (although it has been a while and someone else should also chime in).
> 
> 2) Lunashops.com.  Takes a while since it is located in Hong Kong, but they carry just about every connector possible and most are well priced and of good quality.


 
   
  Thanks a bunch for your help FraGGIer


----------



## Triangle3

I might have to scrap my carbon connector idea. Figure out how to put 3M Di-Noc on a normal on normal connector... lol


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





triangle3 said:


> I might have to scrap my carbon connector idea. Figure out how to put 3M Di-Noc on a normal on normal connector... lol


 
   
  I may or may not have done that in the past   If you put some clear heatshrink of the the whole thing after the Di-Noc, it looks pretty seemless.


----------



## cogsand gears

I have also used the Di Noc method before - please excuse the poor quality photo, and the hairy boot lace! I intend to re sleeve with paracord as time and inclination prevail. 
   
  Above is a 3.5 to 3.5 IC for my Orbitsound T6 Valve amp dock to single Stereo speaker. And a AC to AC power cable to connect the two. Weird set up I suppose, but it sounds good to me!
   
  Used: 
  Valab Carbon / rhodium 3.5mm Jacks. 
  Toxic Cables OCC silver
  AC 5.5 jacks with Di Noc stuck to the plastic body
  Jena Labs 22awg copper sleeved in furry bootlace. 
   
  Quote:


triangle3 said:


> I might have to scrap my carbon connector idea. Figure out how to put 3M Di-Noc on a normal on normal connector... lol


 
   Quote:


fraggler said:


> I may or may not have done that in the past   If you put some clear heatshrink of the the whole thing after the Di-Noc, it looks pretty seemless.


 
   
  I personaly found it looked better without the clear shrink, as it clings too much to the texture of the Di Noc, and makes it look less realistic. But, having said that, the only clear shrink I have is quite thick walled. Also, you can now get the Di Noc Carbon in a gloss finish. I havent used it, but it probaly looks more like the real thing than the matt stuff.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I personaly found it looked better without the clear shrink, as it clings too much to the texture of the Di Noc, and makes it look less realistic. But, having said that, the only clear shrink I have is quite thick walled. Also, you can now get the Di Noc Carbon in a gloss finish. I havent used it, but it probaly looks more like the real thing than the matt stuff.


 
   
  Cool.  I will have to get a sample of the glossy carbon fiber.  I love the matte finish for stuff like my laptop, but glossy would be better for connectors.  The normal 3-1 clear heatshrink I use is ok, but has a slight haze to it.  I have some 2-1 vinyl heatshrink that is nearly glass clear (I only use it for finishing as it is not as flexible or durable as normal heatshrink).


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Cool.  I will have to get a sample of the glossy carbon fiber.  I love the matte finish for stuff like my laptop, but glossy would be better for connectors.  The normal 3-1 clear heatshrink I use is ok, but has a slight haze to it.  I have some 2-1 vinyl heatshrink that is nearly glass clear (I only use it for finishing as it is not as flexible or durable as normal heatshrink).


 
  I will have to get some of that Vinyl shrink, the stuff I have has a bit of a haze to it too.


----------



## julianbell92

Yes it is East Indian Rosewood!
   
  Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> *julianbell92*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## julianbell92

Firstly does anyone know if multi-quote replies work across more than one page? As in, is it possible to pick multiple quotes from different pages of the thread and then reply?
   
  In reply:
  Thanks, it's quite difficult to give a definitive answer as I couldn't A-B them and also because I added another lot of Dynamat, this time to the outer ring on the rear of the driver whilst recabling but there definitely wasn't a negative impact. I think that being SPC rather than a totally different conductor silver probably helps. I do think that there was an improvement overall, although it's hard to say whether that's the Dynamat or the cable... I think it's probably a combination of the two. Either way I'm much happier because of how much better it looks now!
  Quote: 





vinyl addict said:


> Was there a noticeable improvement after this was done?  I was going to use different conductors as you did but opted not to.
> 
> _"Usually, mixing dielectrics or conductor materials ends up with the worst of both, not the best. There are sometimes exceptions, but generally, it is not a good idea." _
> 
> Something I read on a different forum.  Nice work btw...


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Firstly does anyone know if multi-quote replies work across more than one page? As in, is it possible to pick multiple quotes from different pages of the thread and then reply?
> 
> In reply:
> Thanks, it's quite difficult to give a definitive answer as I couldn't A-B them and also because I added another lot of Dynamat, this time to the outer ring on the rear of the driver whilst recabling but there definitely wasn't a negative impact. I think that being SPC rather than a totally different conductor silver probably helps. I do think that there was an improvement overall, although it's hard to say whether that's the Dynamat or the cable... I think it's probably a combination of the two. Either way I'm much happier because of how much better it looks now!


 
  Hi Julian, yes you can multi quote over several pages.
   
  And, yes they do look handsome! I especialy like the rosewood cups. Your cables not too bad either ;D


----------



## Triangle3

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> I may or may not have done that in the past   If you put some clear heatshrink of the the whole thing after the Di-Noc, it looks pretty seemless.


 
  Thanks for the tip. <3


----------



## KimChee

Looks nice, did you notice any sonic difference with the Hybrid cable?  You say the copper was the ground?
  Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> *julianbell92*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skoobs

would like to do pure silver for my ath-es7 cans to tone down the bass... actually i have never tried pure silver, but i have done silver plated copper and i really like the effect that silver has on the highs and upper mids. however, having thick copper as the bulk of the wire leaves the bass at least as heavy as with the original cable, usually a little heavier simply, in my opinion, because of the thicker gauge. 
   
  not really sure where to get pure silver stranded or how expensive it is. i think i want 22 gauge.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





skoobs said:


> would like to do pure silver for my ath-es7 cans to tone down the bass... actually i have never tried pure silver, but i have done silver plated copper and i really like the effect that silver has on the highs and upper mids. however, having thick copper as the bulk of the wire leaves the bass at least as heavy as with the original cable, usually a little heavier simply, in my opinion, because of the thicker gauge.
> 
> not really sure where to get pure silver stranded or how expensive it is. i think i want 22 gauge.


 
   
  22 gauge, especially of solid silver might be too thick and stiff.  Stranded is better for flexibility.  Not sure there are any pure stranded silvers out there except for TWAg, and that isn't for sale to DIY'ers.  Toxic cables makes a mostly silver stranded cable with a touch of gold in 24awg and Plussoundaudio has the same wire in 28awg.  Either should be good for a portable cable.


----------



## FraGGleR

Proudly presenting...
   
  The Oscar the Grouch USB LOD:
   
   
   
   

   

   
   
  4 wire round braid of DHC Nucleotide UPOCC copper
  Dark green Type I micro paracord sleeving each wire
  Nickel plated USB A connector
  Silver LOD connector from Qables
  Gray and clear heatshrink
   
  In keeping with the Sesame Street theme (Big Bird micro USB cable), I made an Oscar the Grouch charging/data cable for the iPad2.  Conveniently, the USB connector and the silver LOD connector from Qables just happened to have some detailing that are reminiscent of a metal trashcan lid and body.  
   
  Updated with better pictures.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> 22 gauge, especially of solid silver might be too thick and stiff.  Stranded is better for flexibility.  Not sure there are any pure stranded silvers out there except for TWAg, and that isn't for sale to DIY'ers.  Toxic cables makes a mostly silver stranded cable with a touch of gold in 24awg and Plussoundaudio has the same wire in 28awg.  Either should be good for a portable cable.


 
  Both my stranded Silver wire are actually 26AWG, not 24. It's the rest of my stranded wire, that are 24.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Both my stranded Silver wire are actually 26AWG, not 24. It's the rest of my stranded wire, that are 24.


 
   Oops.  Sorry about that.  Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Both my stranded Silver wire are actually 26AWG, not 24. It's the rest of my stranded wire, that are 24.


 
  Hang on Frank, did you mean to write both? I thought you only stocked 1 stranded silver wire?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Hang on Frank, did you mean to write both? I thought you only stocked 1 stranded silver wire?


 
  Yes i did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I have 2 different stranded silver wires now.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> 22 gauge, especially of solid silver might be too thick and stiff.  Stranded is better for flexibility.  Not sure there are any pure stranded silvers out there except for TWAg, and that isn't for sale to DIY'ers.  Toxic cables makes a mostly silver stranded cable with a touch of gold in 24awg and Plussoundaudio has the same wire in 28awg.  Either should be good for a portable cable.


 
  I now carry the wires in 26awg as well.


----------



## Triangle3

lol....
   
  Who should I buy cables from. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Hehehe
   
   
   
   
  What connectors should I use for my Di-Noc expeditions?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





triangle3 said:


> lol....
> 
> Who should I buy cables from.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=664 $5 for over 6ft Pure silver stranded wire, with 40 strands. Now that's a bargain.


----------



## Triangle3

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=664 $5 for over 6ft Pure silver stranded wire, with 40 strands. Now that's a bargain.


 
  Wow, that really is a nice price... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  I might do some real CF work... Overboard? Yes. Necessary? Yes.
  lololol
   
  I haven't done any real CF work since 2002.
   
   
  I need someone with a caliper or micrometer to tell me the diameter of the casing on the non rough part of a Oyaide 3.5mm connector please.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





triangle3 said:


> I need someone with a caliper or micrometer to tell me the diameter of the casing on the non rough part of a Oyaide 3.5mm connector please.


 
  8.00mm


----------



## Triangle3

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> 8.00mm


 
  Thank you, sir.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Now I need someone with a 1/4" Cardas GRQ S to do the same. 
  Need to know what to order for my CF ordeal.


----------



## Cryok95

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> 22 gauge, especially of solid silver might be too thick and stiff.  Stranded is better for flexibility.  Not sure there are any pure stranded silvers out there except for TWAg, and that isn't for sale to DIY'ers.  Toxic cables makes a mostly silver stranded cable with a touch of gold in 24awg and Plussoundaudio has the same wire in 28awg.  Either should be good for a portable cable.


 
   
  Are you sure the silver/gold stranded cables from plussoundaudio are the same?


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=664 $5 for over 6ft Pure silver stranded wire, with 40 strands. Now that's a bargain.


 
  Quote: 





triangle3 said:


> Wow, that really is a nice price...


 
   
  Be sure to read the comments: Lunashops sells it only in 1 meter lengths. $5 buys you two pieces. I agree that it's a good price if that's what you need.


----------



## Toxic Cables

You can ask them to do it in longer lengths. I got some awhile ago to try, and they sent me it in one length.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cryok95 said:


> Are you sure the silver/gold stranded cables from plussoundaudio are the same?


 
   
  Exactly the same?  Probably not.  But similar enough in concept that they could probably be listed together.  I think Mundorf did the original wire that was silver and gold, but theirs was never available stranded.  There are only a few manufacturers that are officially licensed to do OCC and I don't think I am too far out of line to assume that most OCC DIY wire comes from the same manufacturer or two.  Should be very similar in quality (which is very high).
   
  Really what this means is that there are enough sources for high quality, easy to work with wire at a good price points that current cable that DIY cable makers should feel really lucky.  There was really only Cryoparts, ALO, and Jenawire a few years ago and they were and are more expensive than they need to be.  Then Doublehelixcables came along and started the trend of really high quality, reasonably priced cables.  And recently Toxic Cables and Plussoundaudio have joined the market, each bringing variations on the theme.  
   
  This is a great time to be DIY'ing cables.  If only there were more high quality connectors at similarly reasonable prices.  If I had the resources, I'd jump in as a supplier of DIY supplies, especially the connector side since wires are well covered now.  But most places need me to order thousands of plugs if I want custom, and that isn't happening any time soon.
   
  Sorry for the slight opinion piece instead of a simple answer.


----------



## Toxic Cables

The company i get my Silver/Gold wire from does not make this wire for anyone else. I contacted every company that offers OCC wire and none were able to make Silver wire with Gold content. There are many who offer standard silver Wire with Gold, not OCC.
   
  So whoever someone else might be getting Silver/Gold wire from, they are not getting it from my source.


----------



## MrKitty

First I tried to make a single entry detachable cable mod, but the female jack I got didn't have a tight enough grip to hold in place the 3.5mm male end inside of it.
  So I disassembled it and made a double entry cable for the time being until I get my hands on a good female jack.
   
  The wire is 24awg pure stranded silver coated in teflon (not too sure about that but the coating is fairly stiff) I used a six strand round braid and split into two 3 wire flat braids (2 conductors for signal and one for ground each cup) I've also stuffed it with some foam I had laying around, seems like it calmed the bass a bit.
   
  SQ wise I don't really know if the wire made a difference besides the bass reduction which I am quite sure is from the foam (since I've already used this cable with a detachable setup and haven't noticed the bass reduction)
   
  Well here it is


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





mrkitty said:


> First I tried to make a single entry detachable cable mod, but the female jack I got didn't have a tight enough grip to hold in place the 3.5mm male end inside of it.
> So I disassembled it and made a double entry cable for the time being until I get my hands on a good female jack.
> 
> The wire is 24awg pure stranded silver coated in teflon (not too sure about that but the coating is fairly stiff) I used a six strand round braid and split into two 3 wire flat braids (2 conductors for signal and one for ground each cup) I've also stuffed it with some foam I had laying around, seems like it calmed the bass a bit.
> ...


 
   
  Nice job!  Any reason why you went with 3 wires to each cup instead of just 2 (or 4)?


----------



## MrKitty

Thanks!
  Mainly the looks but this specific wire doesn't like being twisted in a 2 strand twist, it just doesn't twist evenly due to the coating's properties.
  I also wanted to try the six strand braid since I've already made a four strand cable previously so making another four strand one seems boring and I wanted to try out new things, I originally wanted to make it even eight strand and go four wires each cup, but I did not have enough of the wire at the time so I just wen't with six.
   
  I'm quite pleased with how it looks, but it is really microphonic when there's no music on, that's probably cause I braided it fairly tight up to the Y split.
  I can deal with the microphonics since you can't hear them normally unless the cord bangs into something and that's only when there's not music on


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Exactly the same?  Probably not.  But similar enough in concept that they could probably be listed together.  I think Mundorf did the original wire that was silver and gold, but theirs was never available stranded.  There are only a few manufacturers that are officially licensed to do OCC and I don't think I am too far out of line to assume that most OCC DIY wire comes from the same manufacturer or two.  Should be very similar in quality (which is very high).
> 
> Really what this means is that there are enough sources for high quality, easy to work with wire at a good price points that current cable that DIY cable makers should feel really lucky.  There was really only Cryoparts, ALO, and Jenawire a few years ago and they were and are more expensive than they need to be.  Then Doublehelixcables came along and started the trend of really high quality, reasonably priced cables.  And recently Toxic Cables and Plussoundaudio have joined the market, each bringing variations on the theme.
> 
> ...


 
   
  You are quite correct, there are actually only a very few manufacturers that can produce OCC wires. Getting custom wires is not difficult to obtain but they are quite expensive to say the least.


----------



## Seven1816

Quote: 





mrkitty said:


> Thanks!
> Mainly the looks but this specific wire doesn't like being twisted in a 2 strand twist, it just doesn't twist evenly due to the coating's properties.
> I also wanted to try the six strand braid since I've already made a four strand cable previously so making another four strand one seems boring and I wanted to try out new things, I originally wanted to make it even eight strand and go four wires each cup, but I did not have enough of the wire at the time so I just wen't with six.
> 
> ...


 
  I'm liking the braid, it's different. I've been down the teflon road with Navship stuff for my TF10, I guess it's fine if your sitting down, but on the move it's terrible, turns the IEMs into a stethoscope. I tried a loose litz and a tight 4 braid round, the only difference was a twanging clatter and a solid clatter.
  I was going to invest in some paracord or techflex, but then again the teflon isn't all that supple or flexible to start with. Hence I am now waiting for some wire from plusSound, hope that will satisfy my craving.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





plussound said:


> You are quite correct. There are actually only three manufacturers that can produce OCC wires. Getting custom wires is not difficult to obtain but they are quite expensive to say the least.


 
   
  You are quite wrong, there are now more companies producing OCC wire, the three companies you talk of, do not produce silver/gold wire neither, believe me, i have tried.
  Neotech and Furukawa are the oldest and most experienced, but OCC is no longer limited to three companies.
   
  Feel free to PM me, i can give you names of some of the others i know of.
   
  One of the companies you could also look in to, is Hakugei Metal, they also supply custom OCC wires.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> You are quite wrong, there are now more companies producing OCC wire, the three companies you talk of, do not produce silver/gold wire neither, believe me, i have tried.
> Neotech and Furukawa are the oldest and most experienced, but OCC is no longer limited to three companies.
> 
> Feel free to PM me, i can give you names of some of the others i know of.
> ...


 
  There are many, however only a very few produce high quality OCC wires. Fortunately, they were kind enough to provide them to me.


----------



## Toxic Cables

All of those companies are capable of producing high quality wires, you just need to tell/show them exactly what you want.
   
  Where are pictures of all those beautiful cable. You all make some amazing looking cables. Let's get this thread back on track.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Back to DIY cable gallery!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## FraGGleR

Since this is a gallery...
   
  The Ron Burgundy:
   
   

   

   
  4 wire round braid of DHC Nucleotide UPOCC copper
  Burgundy Type I micro paracord sleeved over each wire
  Gold plated Neutrik 1/4" plug
  Hand made (not my hands) Cocobolo wood covers for plug and split
   
  This cable goes really well with Scotch


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Proudly presenting...
> 
> The Oscar the Grouch USB LOD:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Updated pictures.


----------



## .Sup

fraggler said:


> Since this is a gallery...
> 
> The Ron Burgundy:
> 
> ...



:eek:

speechless 

I have always been a sucker for red and wood


----------



## julianbell92

Any chance people could post the smallest bodied 3.5mm plugs they know of? I'm looking at making a shorter straight cable for my TMA-1 Studios which have a recessed 3.5mm entry socket. So far I can think of the Viablue mini and possibly the rean jacks.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Any chance people could post the smallest bodied 3.5mm plugs they know of? I'm looking at making a shorter straight cable for my TMA-1 Studios which have a recessed 3.5mm entry socket. So far I can think of the Viablue mini and possibly the rean jacks.


 
  Do you need the whole body to be super slim, or just a part of it?  This connector (and the nice Oyaide one) is narrow at the base of the tip to accomodate cases on players and might work for you:  http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1410
   
  Otherwise, Neutrik's are probably the most compact overall.  Could also try some of the Pailiccs:  http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1253
   
  Can also try making your own from glue, heatshrink, epoxy putty, Sugru, etc.


----------



## julianbell92

Thanks fraggier, just a part of it needs to be really slim and that looks like just what I want if the Neutrik won't fit!
   
  Edit: Neutrik/Rean provide technical drawings which gave me the measurements I needed.
  Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Do you need the whole body to be super slim, or just a part of it?  This connector (and the nice Oyaide one) is narrow at the base of the tip to accomodate cases on players and might work for you:  http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1410
> 
> Otherwise, Neutrik's are probably the most compact overall.  Could also try some of the Pailiccs:  http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1253
> 
> Can also try making your own from glue, heatshrink, epoxy putty, Sugru, etc.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Since this is a gallery...
> 
> The Ron Burgundy:
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  You, Sir Fraggler, are the master of Cable-Porn


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Since this is a gallery...
> 
> The Ron Burgundy:


 
   
  Very beautiful cable and photo, congratulations!
  P.S. Does whisky affect the sound of this cable?


----------



## garcsa

Made it tonight.
   Just for fun... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  (...ok - clip+ - e5 - shp 5401 need it... )


----------



## .Sup

^^very nice!


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





garcsa said:


> Made it tonight.
> Just for fun...
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nice work dealing with those Pallics plugs.  They're a pain for getting enough strain relief on there while also keeping it tidy looking.


----------



## julianbell92

Anyone know the softest/most flexible black sleeving which expands a little for 4 wires already braided? I.e. so it clings to the shape of the braid somewhat. Preferably available from this site (or other UK sellers) if possible.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Anyone know the softest/most flexible black sleeving which expands a little for 4 wires already braided? I.e. so it clings to the shape of the braid somewhat. Preferably available from this site (or other UK sellers) if possible.


 
   
   Looks like this is the UK distributor for Techflex.  Here you go:  nylon multifilament.  http://www.hypex.co.uk/home.php?cat=384  3/16" rings a bell for a 4 wire braid, but unfortunately, the bits I have still aren't labeled and it has been quite a while since I used on the whole braid.  You can get it much cheaper on ebay from furryletters, but I'm not sure about shipping to the UK.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Ok, so... my TripeFi10 were a little ticked that I built a cable for my Heir Audio 4.A.... so, I decided to show them a little love too.
   

   
  Decided to go with just a 3-wire this time...


----------



## garcsa

Quote: 





daigo said:


> Nice work dealing with those Pallics plugs.  They're a pain for getting enough strain relief on there while also keeping it tidy looking.


 
  That's true. Haven't had clear heat shrink at home.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





triangle3 said:


> Thank you, sir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  13.30mm on the outer barrel, on the plug end, 15mm on the other end.
   
  11.65mm for the thread on the plug.


----------



## julianbell92

Ok, thanks again for the help! Just a heads-up for anyone looking to order from Lunashops in the next couple of weeks that they're on holiday from tomorrow until the 6th October, so if you want your stuff shipped before then, probably best to order quickly.
  Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Looks like this is the UK distributor for Techflex.  Here you go:  nylon multifilament.  http://www.hypex.co.uk/home.php?cat=384  3/16" rings a bell for a 4 wire braid, but unfortunately, the bits I have still aren't labeled and it has been quite a while since I used on the whole braid.  You can get it much cheaper on ebay from furryletters, but I'm not sure about shipping to the UK.


----------



## kidchunks

KSC75 modded two months ago. Forgot to post them.


----------



## KimChee

DHC Nucleotide cable


----------



## colinharding

Built these last night.  Western Electric tinned copper wire, audio note silver connectors.


----------



## .Sup

colinharding said:


> Built these last night.  Western Electric tinned copper wire, audio note silver connectors.



what do you use these for?


----------



## colinharding

My amplifiers don't have an input stage so I have a separate pair of mono amps for the input stage, they output 8ohm with the banana plugs, into the amps with the output stage via RCA.  So it goes preamp > input stage amps > output stage amps > speakers or headphones.


----------



## Doc-holliday

Built my first DIY. This is 24 awg silver plated OFC. I put braided jacket over each conductor before braiding them. Used neutrik plugs. Made the cable to be long enough to use with my ipad for movies without leaving my amp dangling in the air.


----------



## Doc-holliday

Also did my first re-cable of my JVC HA S500. didn't come out as nice as I wanted but I guess we all gotta start somewhere.


----------



## .Sup

good job Doc, keep it up!


----------



## ardgedee

The drilled out die for the Y splitter is brilliant. Great work!


----------



## Doc-holliday

ardgedee said:


> The drilled out die for the Y splitter is brilliant. Great work!







.sup said:


> good job Doc, keep it up!




Thanks a lot gentlemen. I appreciate the positive encouragement.


----------



## cogsand gears

Another LOD!
   
  Toxic Silver and moulded epoxy putty with cut down Neutrik r/a plug. I thought I would have a go at a epoxy plug body on this one.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Another LOD!
> 
> Toxic Silver and moulded epoxy putty with cut down Neutrik r/a plug. I thought I would have a go at a epoxy plug body on this one.


 
  Love your putty work!  How do you get it so smooth?  I have been thinking about rebuying an iDevice just to make LOD's.  I enjoyed making them.  Still have a bunch lying around.


----------



## .Sup

that's a really nice outdated LOD


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Another LOD!
> 
> Toxic Silver and moulded epoxy putty with cut down Neutrik r/a plug. I thought I would have a go at a epoxy plug body on this one.


 
  That putty work is just beautiful.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Love your putty work!  How do you get it so smooth?  I have been thinking about rebuying an iDevice just to make LOD's.  I enjoyed making them.  Still have a bunch lying around.


 
  Thanks FraGGleR. Just a lot of sanding to get it smooth. Start off at 100 - 150 grit sandpaper, and work up to 1200 wet and dry for about 2 - 3 hours (!). I cant decide if I love, or actually hate making LOD's. After like an hour or so of sanding epoxy I start to think what a PITA it is, and wonder why I dont use the plastic body. But, I guess its worthwhile when its all done.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





.sup said:


> that's a really nice outdated LOD


 
  Yeah, not at all fashionable now :C Way too old skool!
   
  The DIY options for the new lightning port seem to be non existant by all acounts. Bad times.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> That putty work is just beautiful.


 
  Thanks Frank. It was worth the work in the end!


----------



## Doc-holliday

+1 beautiful work. 2 to 3 hours of sanding wow...


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





doc-holliday said:


> +1 beautiful work. 2 to 3 hours of sanding wow...


 
   Thank you. Yeah.... it does take a while. I could probably cut that down to about half that, or less, if I were better at shaping the putty before it cured.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





.sup said:


> that's a really nice outdated LOD


 

 hahah good one.
   
  Cogsand - great job! I love how smooth your work is


----------



## ardgedee

cogsand gears said:


> The DIY options for the new lightning port seem to be non existant by all acounts. Bad times.




It's looking like audio digital out will be easier than it used to be, at least. The days of line-level analog output look to be waning -- although the iPod Classic continues to use the classic dock connector. So it's not all bad.



cogsand gears said:


> Thank you. Yeah.... it does take a while. I could probably cut that down to about half that, or less, if I were better at shaping the putty before it cured.




Hah. When I made my Fred Flintstone LOD, I just glopped the putty on because it was hardening while I was moulding it. And then I spent 20 minutes in the front yard with a Dremel and a grinding wheel to get it to its current silly-looking shape. I could probably stand to take another 2mm or so off the top and bottom and smooth it out. I like the current shape, though, because despite the looks it's very easy to grasp.


----------



## Cryok95

Well here guys, this is my shot at a TWag v2 mini-mini


----------



## .Sup

cryok95 said:


> Well here guys, this is my shot at a TWag v2 mini-mini


Looks really nice and small!


----------



## Cryok95

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Looks really nice and small!


 
   
  Thanks  It mesures 6 cm from the edge of the plug to the other.


----------



## heart banger-97

wow
  how do you guys built such small 3.5 r/a socket and dock connector?
  I want to build a LOD cable, I already have these:
   
  http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=350&zenid=f9ed2f51718f2acc952fdc406fa700a1
   
  http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=768&zenid=f9ed2f51718f2acc952fdc406fa700a1
   
  http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=728&zenid=f9ed2f51718f2acc952fdc406fa700a1


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





heart banger-97 said:


> wow
> how do you guys built such small 3.5 r/a socket and dock connector?
> I want to build a LOD cable, I already have these:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Unfortunately, to make the really small cables, you need to use these:  http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=363&zenid=f9ed2f51718f2acc952fdc406fa700a1
  Or these and trim them with something like epoxy putty to create a body:  http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=547


----------



## garcsa

Really nice!


----------



## audiofreakie

My latest project, last night work...
   




   
  [size=14pt]Spec:
 2 Jack Vermouth Rhodium
 4 Braids Pure Silver Wire (Solid Core) (DIY [/size][size=14pt]Pure Silver Wire, Jewelry Grade[/size][size=14pt] )
 Cardas Solder & Flux[/size]


----------



## Doc-holliday

This might be a total cable-noob question but is there a difference in performance between solid and stranded? I always thought stranded due to the increased amount of total surface area was best since electricity tends to travel on the outside of the conductor you are using. Or at least tha is what I was taught. Any thots?

Edit: Oh sorry forgot to mention -- that is a really really nice looking interconect. Impressive work.


----------



## audiofreakie

Thanks for the appreciation... just a part of my hobby...
   
   
   
  About difference in performance between solid and stranded I also asked the same question to my friends yesterday. I got some answers:
   
  ---> Single core cables sound more focused, have a more solid bass punch and depth better than stranded cable. stranded cable if his voice is usually more musical and has a better separation. If booth cable/wires where suppose to use the same level of quality material, I prefer single-core cables
   
  --->  I prefer the sound of a solid core, more full.
   
  --->  just as you say 
   
  --->  some say if the low frequency (bass) inside the cable, while the high frequency (treble) on the surface of the wires. I see its application in a special sub woofer cable that use a lot of single core cables. about which one is good,  it's all there factors that affect the number, content material, balance of content (too much is not always better).
   
  ---> single core more toward the mid-low frequencies, while the multi strand more toward the  mid - high frequencies.
   
   
  My opinion:
  Now I still confused analyze the quality of the sound of ​​my single core cables. Still trying to analyze head to head with regular cable.


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

Quote: 





audiofreakie said:


> Thanks for the appreciation... just a part of my hobby...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  How much more fragile are the single core cables? Been interested in making one for myself but I am fairly mobile and wouldn't want to damage it...


----------



## Doc-holliday

audiofreakie said:


> Thanks for the appreciation... just a part of my hobby...
> 
> My opinion:
> Now I still confused analyze the quality of the sound of ​​my single core cables. Still trying to analyze head to head with regular cable.




Thanks for the detailed answer. 

I think you and I are in the same exact boat = "who cares what it does, its fun to make em!"

haha not really but I get what you mean.


----------



## FraGGleR

Solid core is definitely stiffer and more prone to breaking after repeated flexing.  They are more appropriate for interconnects that aren't moved that often.  Silver is more prone to breaking than copper as it is slightly stiffer.  I stopped making solid core cables for portables after a couple broke.
   
  I have never tested solid core next to stranded, holding all other things equal as far as sound goes.  I honestly don't think you will hear much of a difference with normal length cables with consumer oriented gear.  I have used solid silver, solid silver plus 1% gold, and stranded coppers of various purities.  I like UPOCC stranded copper the best to work with.  Use what makes you happy, as that will make your music sound better.


----------



## ardgedee

There are other forums for debating cables, so this isn't really about that. But inasmuch as cables have an effect on sound, length is a significant part of that effect, and I don't think the centimeters-long interconnects in mobile audio are long enough for material to matter nearly as much as the quality of the connector and quality of the solder joints.

I've been making my mobile interconnects out of silver-plated copper lately, but that's in part because I have a lot of short end pieces of it lying aorund. On the whole I'm going to prefer finely-stranded wires in copper or plated copper, to optimize flexibility and durability.


----------



## colinharding

I've always been a fan of stranded tinned copper wire.  "Tinning" the wire increases its conductivity and improves durability, nice warm sound as well.  Supra cables are manufactured this way.


----------



## audiofreakie

Quote: 





doc-holliday said:


> Thanks for the detailed answer.
> I think you and I are in the same exact boat = "who cares what it does, its fun to make em!"
> haha not really but I get what you mean.


 
  hahaha, sorry for my bad language... I'm not too fluent in English...
   
   
  Quote: 





pwnm30rdi3 said:


> How much more fragile are the single core cables? Been interested in making one for myself but I am fairly mobile and wouldn't want to damage it...


 
  Depend on its material, I used pure silver that same used by silver craftsmen (as a jewelry), it feel flexible, not too rigid, and then use braids to increase its flexibility...
   
  Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Solid core is definitely stiffer and more prone to breaking after repeated flexing.  They are more appropriate for interconnects that aren't moved that often.  Silver is more prone to breaking than copper as it is slightly stiffer.  I stopped making solid core cables for portables after a couple broke.
> 
> I have never tested solid core next to stranded, holding all other things equal as far as sound goes.  I honestly don't think you will hear much of a difference with normal length cables with consumer oriented gear.  I have used solid silver, solid silver plus 1% gold, and stranded coppers of various purities.  I like UPOCC stranded copper the best to work with.  Use what makes you happy, as that will make your music sound better.


 
   
  Actually at first impression I hear difference between the two. Stranded copper sound had wider sound while the single core silver had focus sound. But as a newbie I still learning on it. Hahahahahaha...


----------



## Doc-holliday

Okay made my 2nd dyi interconnect. Lil sis to my longer one. Im getting there though still on the shadow of the pics posted the last couple days. 

This time 2x 24awg to each contact so 6 total conductors. Silver plated ofc again. Same stuff. The blue/black strand is a single conductor but is just a dummy strand for braiding. Just thot id see what it would look like. 







Turned out ok Its just fun.


----------



## Raguvian

Quick question: are the Oyaide connectors worth $10 each? I want to get some right angle connectors that will take a 6.0mm cable and I love how these look.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> Quick question: are the Oyaide connectors worth $10 each? I want to get some right angle connectors that will take a 6.0mm cable and I love how these look.


 
  The Oyaide jacks are extremely well made. Depends on what you mean by worth $10. Is it enough that you like the way they look?


----------



## ardgedee

"Worth it?" is a hard question in this hobby.

Without getting too philosophical about things, I'd like to start building cables with nicer plugs. At the moment my craftsmanship isn't good enough; You'd see a bunch of cables with slightly lumpy braids, sloppy heat shrinks, glue stains, and very pretty connectors.

Also, I kind of appreciate the luxury of being able to throw out something as the consequence of some utterly ruinous experiment. The standby Rean NYS231 BG is extremely cheap, looks nice in a sturdy, industrial sort of way, and it takes a great deal of elbow grease and cluelessness to destroy irredeemably. You can solder, desolder, and resolder them many times while learning how to do things, and they'll still work and look OK once you've fitted the barrel on.


----------



## Athur126

Canare 26awg and 24awg used. I need to find westone pins that can fit recessed sockets.. Any sources besides Lunashops?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> Quick question: are the Oyaide connectors worth $10 each? I want to get some right angle connectors that will take a 6.0mm cable and I love how these look.


 
   
  I believe that $10 is barely above dealer pricing for the right angle gold connector.  Below it for the rhodium.  I'd question the authenticity of the plugs at $10 or someone is close to violating a dealer contract.
   
  If you are looking at the "Oyaide" from Lunashops or similar HK or China seller, I'm fairly sure they are not authentic, but are still of decent quality.  I have used the ones with the Acrolink branding (also not authentic Acrolink), and they seem nice enough.  No better or worse than most plugs out there.  And if you are getting them from Lunashops, go for the Acrolink branded ones for a couple bucks less.  You can very easily rub the print off with a penny.  I didn't have any scratches on the one that I did that for.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> I have used the ones with the Acrolink branding (also not authentic Acrolink), and they seem nice enough.  No better or worse than most plugs out there.  And if you are getting them from Lunashops, go for the Acrolink branded ones for a couple bucks less.  You can very easily rub the print off with a penny.  I didn't have any scratches on the one that I did that for.


 
   
  I tried them too. Pics below are all 'Arcolink' from Lunashops - Standard CF / Rhodium. 'Brushed' CF / Rhodium and Oyaide alike with 'brushed' barrel. I used a scotchbrite pad and some metal polish to give the brushed look. Never tried the penny trick...


----------



## FraGGleR

Nice work with the brushed look.  The penny is harder than the cheap paint, but softer than the aluminum barrel so it does a great job.


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> The Oyaide jacks are extremely well made. Depends on what you mean by worth $10. Is it enough that you like the way they look?


 
   
  Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> "Worth it?" is a hard question in this hobby.
> Without getting too philosophical about things, I'd like to start building cables with nicer plugs. At the moment my craftsmanship isn't good enough; You'd see a bunch of cables with slightly lumpy braids, sloppy heat shrinks, glue stains, and very pretty connectors.
> Also, I kind of appreciate the luxury of being able to throw out something as the consequence of some utterly ruinous experiment. The standby Rean NYS231 BG is extremely cheap, looks nice in a sturdy, industrial sort of way, and it takes a great deal of elbow grease and cluelessness to destroy irredeemably. You can solder, desolder, and resolder them many times while learning how to do things, and they'll still work and look OK once you've fitted the barrel on.


 
   
  I mainly wanted to know if they're well made, though it seems like for $10, they're probably fake. Every other site other than Lunashop has them for $40+. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





fraggler said:


> I believe that $10 is barely above dealer pricing for the right angle gold connector.  Below it for the rhodium.  I'd question the authenticity of the plugs at $10 or someone is close to violating a dealer contract.
> 
> If you are looking at the "Oyaide" from Lunashops or similar HK or China seller, I'm fairly sure they are not authentic, but are still of decent quality.  I have used the ones with the Acrolink branding (also not authentic Acrolink), and they seem nice enough.  No better or worse than most plugs out there.  And if you are getting them from Lunashops, go for the Acrolink branded ones for a couple bucks less.  You can very easily rub the print off with a penny.  I didn't have any scratches on the one that I did that for.


 
   
  It's odd, because Lunashops has two different Oyaide connectors for different prices:
   
  http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1928
   
  http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1680
   
  The first one says it's in "bulk", and is $10, while the second one doesn't say bulk and is $23. I'm guessing the "bulk" one is fake. It still may be worth it, though. Also, I saw the Acrolink ones, but I kind of like the gold/silver combo of the Oyaide ones more.
   
  Finally, before I end up building a cable like this, do you guys think it would be too heavy as a headphone cable? I was thinking a straight Oyaide connector on one end, Canare Star Quad L-4E6S for the cable and a 90 degree Oyaide connector on the other end. If it's too large and bulky and will end up falling out of the 3.5mm socket I'll be installing into the cup of my headphones, it's probably not worth it... Thanks for the help!


----------



## FraGGleR

Depending on how grippy your 3.5mm jack is at the headphone, the full sized starquad might be a little heavy.  Not sure about mini starquad, which in general I like better for manageability.  I normally hardwire or mod my headphones to have a locking jack (mini XLR). 
   
  As for Oyaide, they are so popular now, that the only way to maximize your chance of getting a real one if that is important to you is to deal with an authorized dealer.  With a Hong Kong or Chinese based shop, it will be nearly impossible to confirm this kind of information.  Moon Audio had the cheapest price I could find for retail Oyaide plugs, but you might be able to reach out to a cable maker who uses them to see if they can send you a couple for a reasonable rate.


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Depending on how grippy your 3.5mm jack is at the headphone, the full sized starquad might be a little heavy.  Not sure about mini starquad, which in general I like better for manageability.  I normally hardwire or mod my headphones to have a locking jack (mini XLR).
> 
> As for Oyaide, they are so popular now, that the only way to maximize your chance of getting a real one if that is important to you is to deal with an authorized dealer.  With a Hong Kong or Chinese based shop, it will be nearly impossible to confirm this kind of information.  Moon Audio had the cheapest price I could find for retail Oyaide plugs, but you might be able to reach out to a cable maker who uses them to see if they can send you a couple for a reasonable rate.


 

 I wanted to go with a mini-xlr but I don't think that would've fit in the headphones I have (MDR-V6). Mini StarQuad (L-4E5C) would be nicer for my application but unfortunately it's also more expensive than regular star quad. Plus it looks like L-4E5C won't fit into a Neutrik NTP3RC so I might be out of luck anyways.


----------



## Cryok95

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Depending on how grippy your 3.5mm jack is at the headphone, the full sized starquad might be a little heavy.  Not sure about mini starquad, which in general I like better for manageability.  I normally hardwire or mod my headphones to have a locking jack (mini XLR).
> 
> As for Oyaide, they are so popular now, that the only way to maximize your chance of getting a real one if that is important to you is to deal with an authorized dealer.  With a Hong Kong or Chinese based shop, it will be nearly impossible to confirm this kind of information.  Moon Audio had the cheapest price I could find for retail Oyaide plugs, but you might be able to reach out to a cable maker who uses them to see if they can send you a couple for a reasonable rate.


 
   
  Is there any sonic differences between the real oyaides and the fake ones?


----------



## Arvan

So much good looking cables in here...I started on my first recable this evening...I just finished my first test and it works..Now i need to work on the looks..
   
  Guess the cans?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cryok95 said:


> Is there any sonic differences between the real oyaides and the fake ones?


 
  Sorry, haven't used the originals.  I am pretty sure that if there are differences, they would be minute.  All of them have brass cores.  Only question is whether or not there is a silver plate under the rhodium for those.  Otherwise, the knockoffs should be pretty close.


----------



## audiofreakie

Quote: 





arvan said:


> So much good looking cables in here...I started on my first recable this evening...I just finished my first test and it works..Now i need to work on the looks..
> 
> Guess the cans?


 
   
   
  I'm more interesting with something inside your glass an a bottle behind it...
  hahaha.....
   
   
  By the way,
  Its so hard to make 8 braids interconnect with cardas chasis wire (19,5) awg...
  I broke 2pcs 3.5 connector yesterday... (but, it can be reused with mould epoxy...)
  Poor me...


----------



## fatman711

fake Oyaides? Show me NOW


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





fatman711 said:


> fake Oyaides? Show me NOW


 
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1928
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1927
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1850
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1851
   
  The bottom two are branded Acrolink, who doesn't make 3.5mm plugs.  Not bad quality, just not official Oyaide.


----------



## fatman711

That's funny...lol...everything is faked these days! Oyaide connectors are really good though. I'll grab some and let you guys know the differences!


----------



## Deathdeisel

Hey guys, i know this isnt a gallery related question but its definately not worth its own thread. 
   
  Im just wondering, if it was possible to take a mike, say in a bluetooth receiver, and essentially snip the wire connecting the mike to the reciever, and add a female 3.5mm jack, to which I could then plug in a mike to that jack whenever I liked? 
   
  Or is this not really possible? If need be feel free to pm me so to not clog up or derail the thread. Thanks, DD.


----------



## ardgedee

You can get iPhone/Blackberry/Android/etc. compatible corded mic adaptors for $5 or so in the US, and even cheaper through Deal Extreme type places. They do more or less what you want out of the box (plug it into your phone, plug your headset into the mic adaptor, and now you can talk on your phone through your favorite headphones). They're also going to be easier to take apart and rebuild to your purposes.


----------



## Deathdeisel

My main reason for using the bluetooth part is because im gunna run this setup when riding my motorcycle, otherwise yea id do exactly that.


----------



## cogsand gears

I posted a picture of this IEM cable a while ago with a pair of moded DBA 02's attached. But, the huge cable entry into the Valab 3.5 always bothered me. So I thought I would de solder the jack and try to do something about it. So, I stuck a couple of rubber O rings inside the barrel and a stainless washer to top it off.
   
  Whilst the jack was off I thought I would replace the clear shrink tube splitter with a Carbon Fibre and aluminium one 
   
  I also thought I would post the pics here as no one I know on 'the outside' would have even a vauge interest in any of this :C


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I posted a picture of this IEM cable a while ago with a pair of moded DBA 02's attached. But, the huge cable entry into the Valab 3.5 always bothered me. So I thought I would de solder the jack and try to do something about it. So, I stuck a couple of rubber O rings inside the barrel and a stainless washer to top it off.
> 
> Whilst the jack was off I thought I would replace the clear shrink tube splitter with a Carbon Fibre and aluminium one
> 
> I also thought I would post the pics here as no one I know on 'the outside' would have even a vauge interest in any of this :C


 
   
  Very nice job.  Once I free up some more play money, I am going to try to make some carbon fiber/aluminum shells for 1/4" plugs like you have done with the splitter.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Very nice job on the Y split and jack, Luke.


----------



## fatman711

Nice IEM cable! What wire did you use? It's beautiful!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Very nice job.  Once I free up some more play money, I am going to try to make some carbon fiber/aluminum shells for 1/4" plugs like you have done with the splitter.


 
  Thanks FraGGleR. I look forward to seeing those. The Carbon isnt nearly as tricky to work with as I thought it would be.
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Very nice job on the Y split and jack, Luke.


 
  Thanks Frank.
  Quote: 





fatman711 said:


> Nice IEM cable! What wire did you use? It's beautiful!


 
  Thak you Fatman. The wire is translucent blue insulated SPC from Frank over at Toxic Cables.


----------



## garcsa

one more line in, just for fun, as always:
   
   

   
  now using in this combination:


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





garcsa said:


> one more line in, just for fun, as always:
> 
> now using in this combination:


 
  That wire is so clear it almost looks like there is nothing inside it!


----------



## Bad and Quiet

@garcsa
  Silver wire?


----------



## garcsa

@cogsand gears
  You're almost right....


----------



## ostewart

Quote: 





arvan said:


> So much good looking cables in here...I started on my first recable this evening...I just finished my first test and it works..Now i need to work on the looks..
> 
> Guess the cans?


 
   

 AKG K518 DJ/LE?
   
  used them a lot, same driver, except the holes on the driver are covered usually...


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

. double post. whoops!


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I posted a picture of this IEM cable a while ago with a pair of moded DBA 02's attached. But, the huge cable entry into the Valab 3.5 always bothered me. So I thought I would de solder the jack and try to do something about it. So, I stuck a couple of rubber O rings inside the barrel and a stainless washer to top it off.
> 
> Whilst the jack was off I thought I would replace the clear shrink tube splitter with a Carbon Fibre and aluminium one
> 
> I also thought I would post the pics here as no one I know on 'the outside' would have even a vauge interest in any of this :C


 
  LOL! nice job cogsand gears, you've always been such an artist with your DIY, (along with many others in this thread BTW), sometimes I just feel like making popcorn and scrolling through this thread after staying away for a few days and I get rewarded with treats like that to look at! Cheers


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





ananalogspirit said:


> LOL! nice job cogsand gears, you've always been such an artist with your DIY, (along with many others in this thread BTW), sometimes I just feel like making popcorn and scrolling through this thread after staying away for a few days and I get rewarded with treats like that to look at! Cheers


 
  Thanks dude!
   
  Actually, I used to be an artist with paints too. I keep thinking I should move away from this cable making stuff and pick up the brushes again. Been a while since I weilded something other than a soldering iron to get creative.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Thanks dude!
> 
> Actually, I used to be an artist with paints too. I keep thinking I should move away from this cable making stuff and pick up the brushes again. Been a while since I weilded something other than a soldering iron to get creative.


 
   
  Do both!  I bought some enamel paints with the intention of decorating epoxy connectors with more traditional art.  I like the way my sleeving turned out, but now I want better matching plugs when I am not using wood.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Do both!  I bought some enamel paints with the intention of decorating epoxy connectors with more traditional art.  I like the way my sleeving turned out, but now I want better matching plugs when I am not using wood.


 
  Thats a thought.... When you say 'traditional art' what do you mean?
   
  I posted a picture of something I painted onto here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/620942/diy-paint-job-gallery/15#post_8765002 as it says, not really audio related, but it could be applied I guess.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Thats a thought.... When you say 'traditional art' what do you mean?
> 
> I posted a picture of something I painted onto here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/620942/diy-paint-job-gallery/15#post_8765002 as it says, not really audio related, but it could be applied I guess.


 
   
  I think of cable making as an art.  Casework on DIY amps as well.  But that is am more modern interpretation of the word "art."  I used to do watercolor and acrylic painting as well as charcoal sketching which are more "traditional" arts.  I simply meant painting with enamels would bring a traditional art to the new one that we are fond of.  I didn't mean trying to recreate the Mona Lisa on a 1/4" plug


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> I think of cable making as an art.  Casework on DIY amps as well.  But that is am more modern interpretation of the word "art."  I used to do watercolor and acrylic painting as well as charcoal sketching which are more "traditional" arts.  I simply meant painting with enamels would bring a traditional art to the new one that we are fond of.  I didn't mean trying to recreate the Mona Lisa on a 1/4" plug


 
  I also think of it as an artform. I thought you meant painting koi carp or sacred geometry ( that might work actually ) or something onto a LOD body. Id love to see one of the great masters paintings on a jack plug..... Hmmmn, a new project!


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> I think of cable making as an art.  Casework on DIY amps as well.  But that is am more modern interpretation of the word "art."  I used to do watercolor and acrylic painting as well as charcoal sketching which are more "traditional" arts.  I simply meant painting with enamels would bring a traditional art to the new one that we are fond of.  I didn't mean trying to recreate the Mona Lisa on a 1/4" plug


 
   
  I too consider it art. And so does this guy: he built a working FM radio built to look like the London subway, also called "the tube". 
   

   
http://www.designboom.com/weblog/cat/16/view/23445/yuri-suzuki-london-underground-circuit-map-radio.html
   
  So nothing is impossible when you take this hobby as an art. I'll be waiting for your Mona Lisa 1/4 plug. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And hey, maybe you'll be featured on Daily Planet too!


----------



## Bad and Quiet

Recabling AKG k172HD


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> I too consider it art. And so does this guy: he built a working FM radio built to look like the London subway, also called "the tube".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Holy wow!  That is amazing.  I don't know if I'm enough of a planner or a detail person to do something like that.  You might have to settle for a smiley face on a 1/4 plug


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





bad and quiet said:


> Recabling AKG k172HD


 
  Nice job!  Was it hard to dismantle the headphones to do that?


----------



## Saintkeat

Hello friends. Anyone attempting to do an LOD with the lightning dock should have a look at this.
   
  What's really inside Apple's new dock adapter? http://gizmo.do/tlxmOg
   
  It's by Peter from Double Helix Cables, disassembling the dock adapter. I'd actually like to see someone try to make a Lightning dock to 3.5mm connector. If I or someone else manages it, do post your findings here.


----------



## Bad and Quiet

@FraGGleR
  easy enough, you must peel off a sticker akg from shell and after will be easy


----------



## Baten

I'm not sure if this is the right place, but I am interested in re-terminating a stock HD 650 cable with a mini XLR output (AKG) rather than the Sennheiser outputs, as a beefy replacement cable and to experiment with (call me crazy but I am convinced the 650 cable sounds more laid-back/warm compared to others). Is this even possible? I can't solder though, but thought I might find a DIYer who could aid me with this.


----------



## solo12

Quote: 





seven1816 said:


> OK Ver 4.0, this time I changed my braid, and left the Navship cable nude, and changed to mic 3.5 plug, which I must admit is a lttile bit tighter but nothing like my Neutrik L, and I added a piece of SS memory wire for the ears............................
> 
> Again it plays beatbox everytime you move, I am close to giving up. I was hoping this was going to work out well, the search goes on for a decent 28AWG that isn't microphonic.


 

 Really nice cable. As far as the SS memory wire is concerned what exactly did you use for the memory wire? Are you just using this *0.6mm* stuff or something else?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Loops-Memory-Beading-Wire-for-Necklace-140mm-/160899606447?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25765d27af
   
  How does what you are using compare the memory wire UE uses in their stock cables, is it stiffer, more flexible or the same?
   
  I know this may seem like a sort of noob question, but I have looked through hundreds of pages of this thread and also done a whole bunch of searches in this forum and the forum overall and no one seems to actually mention where they are getting their memory wire and *what* exactly they are using for memory wire.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





baten said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place, but I am interested in re-terminating a stock HD 650 cable with a mini XLR output (AKG) rather than the Sennheiser outputs, as a beefy replacement cable and to experiment with (call me crazy but I am convinced the 650 cable sounds more laid-back/warm compared to others). Is this even possible? I can't solder though, but thought I might find a DIYer who could aid me with this.


 
  Are you talking about adding mini XLR jacks to the headphone?  I don't think that the structure of the headphones will allow for that cleanly.  The best you could do is make "pigtails" where you wire directly to the drivers and let some cable hang from the earcup terminating to a male mini xlr. 
   
  Hearing is a complicated thing and don't let the Sound Science forum guys convince you that we understand it fully.  If you hear something, then you do, whether or not the cable actually made a difference.  I tend not to hear differences in cables and I have tried nearly every material you can try.  What differences I think I hear are subtle and could simply be differences I want to hear.  What I can say is that the connectors will make close to zero difference.  If you want to try new wires, whether thicker wires or different materials, that is an easy thing to make happen.  I don't think the modifications you want to do are practical or necessary if you are trying to get a sound change.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





solo12 said:


> Really nice cable. As far as the SS memory wire is concerned what exactly did you use for the memory wire? Are you just using this *0.6mm* stuff or something else?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Loops-Memory-Beading-Wire-for-Necklace-140mm-/160899606447?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25765d27af
> 
> How does what you are using compare the memory wire UE uses in their stock cables, is it stiffer, more flexible or the same?
> ...


 
  Anecdotally, I want to say that a lot of people don't like memory wire.  I know that I cut out the memory wire of any IEM I get that has it.  Depending on the dialectric (works with polyethylene but not teflon), you get some wires to hold their shape decently well using a heatgun.
   
  In general, you just need a wire that holds its shape well.  I have used some 22awg silver plated teflon that would be good memory wire since it holds its shape.  It was terrible for the rest of the cable though.  In general, fewer strands means more memory.


----------



## Baten

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Are you talking about adding mini XLR jacks to the headphone?  I don't think that the structure of the headphones will allow for that cleanly.  The best you could do is make "pigtails" where you wire directly to the drivers and let some cable hang from the earcup terminating to a male mini xlr.


 
   
  Thanks for responding! Basically I have an HD650 and love the sound, and notice than when changing cables, I find the stock cable to be slightly less bright and slightly more warm. This stock cable is 1/4plug to two seperate channel sennheiser plugs. I was wondering if it would be possible to take away the sennheiser outputs and use the sennheiser copper cable to re-terminate it into a female mini-xlr end which is supported by my AKG headphone, which might just provide some extra warmth. Or it might not. I'd love to know.


----------



## FraGGleR

So you want to use the Sennheiser cable on your AKG's?  If so, that is pretty straightforward.  I don't think anyone can reasonable tell you that it will definitely sound warmer or not with your AKG's.  You will have to try it.  You can post in the FS/FT forum that you are looking for a DIY cable maker who can help.  Or you can PM people in this thread since they obviously make cables


----------



## Baten

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> So you want to use the Sennheiser cable on your AKG's?


 
  Basically, yes. Already found someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Great community, this is.


----------



## linglingjr

hey where do you guys get the cool looking transparent HD580/600/650 connectors? I can only find factory looking red and black ones. thank you.


----------



## ardgedee

fraggler said:


> Anecdotally, I want to say that a lot of people don't like memory wire.  I know that I cut out the memory wire of any IEM I get that has it.  Depending on the dialectric (works with polyethylene but not teflon), you get some wires to hold their shape decently well using a heatgun.




I'm personally ambivalent about memory wire. I don't cut it out of the cables I have, but I don't build cables with it either. Instead, I apply a long tube of heat-shrink to the IEM end of the cable and mould it into a C shape. It takes some fiddling to adjust, but as long as you have a heat gun and patience, you can tune and position it however you like. I think the springiness works better than memory wire at keeping the IEMs and wire in place, and it never leaves me wishing I had a yoke slider either.

The main technical downside to any memory wire is that, since it is metal, it is vulnerable to fatigue and snapping off before the rest of the cable is fatigued.. On some cables it can be difficult to replace.


----------



## cogsand gears

This is another cable re work. I posted a picture of a Toxic Cables trans blue SPC / silver hybrid cable a few pages ago.
   
  After some usage, it was apparent that the hybrid didnt synergise too well with my set up, so I took it all appart and swapped the SPC for Silver, to make a full silver cable. Same Westone style connectors, same r/a jack plug, slightly reworked Y split cover, new chin slider.
   
  Decided to try and take some photos on something other than my kitchen worktop. I got a fair few odd looks on my way down to the shops this morning....


----------



## solo12

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Anecdotally, I want to say that a lot of people don't like memory wire.  I know that I cut out the memory wire of any IEM I get that has it.  Depending on the dialectric (works with polyethylene but not teflon), you get some wires to hold their shape decently well using a heatgun.
> 
> In general, you just need a wire that holds its shape well.  I have used some 22awg silver plated teflon that would be good memory wire since it holds its shape.  It was terrible for the rest of the cable though.  In general, fewer strands means more memory.


 
   
  Thanks for the tip I may try that for memory wire. Yeah I know a lot of people don't like the memory wire, but I personally really like it. My UE replacement cable broke (at the 3.5mm plug) and I felt it did not last long enough, so instead of giving logitech more money I figure I will try an make my own cable. But I have no idea if they use something like I posted above or just a stiff wire like you mentioned. And I could not find any info on what the few who actually use memory wire in their own cables use for it. I would just take my cable apart, but I have to re solder it and use it as stopgap until I can make my own cable. These apple earbuds I am using in the interim for my daily commute are driving me nuts! They don't stay in my ears I don't understand how people use these things.
   
  Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I'm personally ambivalent about memory wire. I don't cut it out of the cables I have, but I don't build cables with it either. Instead, I apply a long tube of heat-shrink to the IEM end of the cable and mould it into a C shape. It takes some fiddling to adjust, but as long as you have a heat gun and patience, you can tune and position it however you like. I think the springiness works better than memory wire at keeping the IEMs and wire in place, and it never leaves me wishing I had a yoke slider either.
> The main technical downside to any memory wire is that, since it is metal, it is vulnerable to fatigue and snapping off before the rest of the cable is fatigued.. On some cables it can be difficult to replace.


 
   
  Interesting. Yeah as far as the fatigue goes that is why I really wanted to know what other people have used (the few that use it) or if the UE cables use the type of memory wire I posted earlier as I did not have any problems with the memory wire breaking on the UE cables. Hopefully I'll have some pics to post of my own cables in a few weeks.


----------



## mirari

those cables look great!


----------



## Saintkeat

Cogs what kind of westone style connectors are those?
   
  I've mostly given up on CIEM cables because I've gotten lazy and mine have needed repairs from the active lifestyle I lead. Humidity and sweat aren't cable's good friends.


----------



## FraGGleR

Time to empty out my cable drawer!  I sometimes make cables without purpose because I like it as an activity.  Kind of like coloring.  Anyways, here are some old ones plus retaken pictures of some more recent ones:


----------



## joebobbilly

Thanks for the useful links!


----------



## audiofreakie

on project to create custom iem cable from pure silver solid core wire 28 awg.
   
   
  can some one tell me how to insulate/wrap a solid core wire like litz technology?
  what can I use to insulate/wrap a solid core wire?
   
  ex

   
   
  thanks


----------



## Phos

I imagine you would need to somehow dip the individual strands but in what I wouldn't tell you.  
   
  @FraGGler: mini to XLR, I can't help but find that amusing, though I imagine people have had to use one of those somewhere along the line.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> Cogs what kind of westone style connectors are those?
> 
> I've mostly given up on CIEM cables because I've gotten lazy and mine have needed repairs from the active lifestyle I lead. Humidity and sweat aren't cable's good friends.


 
  There these ones: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1981 but with the anodise sanded off the barrel. I believe that Toxic Cables stock these too now, so you can email Frank for info. There pretty good connectors IMO. But, these took 40 days from Lunashops to the UK....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks Luke, i do stock most IEM connectors now, including CIEM, TF10, IE8/80, Shure and so on. I will have these listed in my ebay shop in the next few days, i also plan to list wires with overmoulded, clear CIEM connectors attached.
   
  I also have 2 different, very nice custom made HD800 connectors on the way, one will accept cables up to 5mm in diameter, and the other will be of the standard size.
   
   

   
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Toxic-Cables?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## Saintkeat

Very nice, what's the strain relief like? More durable than an over mould?

I've been using the Chinese connectors and encasing it in epoxy. Pretty durable, break downs still happen though, I blame the weather.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





phos said:


> I imagine you would need to somehow dip the individual strands but in what I wouldn't tell you.
> 
> @FraGGler: mini to XLR, I can't help but find that amusing, though I imagine people have had to use one of those somewhere along the line.


 
  It's actually a 1/4" to 1/8" adapter, but funny enough another Headfier PM'd me about a mini to XLR based on the picture too.


----------



## Raguvian

Does anyone have any good suggestions for squishy, soft, flexible wire? Material doesn't matter as I just want to make a 3.5 to 3.5 for my car so I wouldn't hear any audio quality differences between cables. Something thin so I could make a braided wire would be nice as well. Thanks!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> Does anyone have any good suggestions for squishy, soft, flexible wire? Material doesn't matter as I just want to make a 3.5 to 3.5 for my car so I wouldn't hear any audio quality differences between cables. Something thin so I could make a braided wire would be nice as well. Thanks!


 
   
  Squishy?  Not sure I can help on squishy, but any finely stranded wire in polyethylene should be soft and flexible.  I am a big fan of Doublehelixcables Nucleotide, which can be had relatively cheaply right now since he is running a DIY special.  If you can find some wire in silicone, even better.  I have some silver-plated copper in silicone that is ridiculously soft and limp.  Must have over a hundred super fine strands.  Was made for robotics from what I understand and has to withstand constant flexing.  Cooner Wire sells it and can even do a small batch of 25 feet I believe.  Very expensive, though.  I think it was something like $6-7 a foot.  Really nice wire though.  Stay away from Teflon.  Even the nicest, custom teflon wire I have seen is still stiff compared to other dialectrics.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> Very nice, what's the strain relief like? More durable than an over mould?
> I've been using the Chinese connectors and encasing it in epoxy. Pretty durable, break downs still happen though, I blame the weather.


 
  Strain relief is only a little clear shrink tube over each wire where its soldered to the pin, then over both together, between the wires, and the aluminium housing on the connector. Not even got any glue in there. So far I have had no trouble with the 3 IEM cables ive made using this method. I cant really comment on how it compares to overmoulded, as I havent really used any for any length of time.
   
  I used to use those ones with the clear plastic pin holder. These are better quality IMO. You must have some pretty severe weather to break down epoxy!


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Squishy?  Not sure I can help on squishy, but any finely stranded wire in polyethylene should be soft and flexible.  I am a big fan of Doublehelixcables Nucleotide, which can be had relatively cheaply right now since he is running a DIY special.  If you can find some wire in silicone, even better.  I have some silver-plated copper in silicone that is ridiculously soft and limp.  Must have over a hundred super fine strands.  Was made for robotics from what I understand and has to withstand constant flexing.  Cooner Wire sells it and can even do a small batch of 25 feet I believe.  Very expensive, though.  I think it was something like $6-7 a foot.  Really nice wire though.  Stay away from Teflon.  Even the nicest, custom teflon wire I have seen is still stiff compared to other dialectrics.


 
   
  Great, thanks a lot! Unfortunately all of the wire I order seems to be teflon coated or silver stranded which means they are very stiff or brittle. I'll check out the Nucleotide and perhaps even replace some of the silver cables in my headphones with the softer stuff.


----------



## Saintkeat

90% humidity and 36 degree Celsius heat. Top it off I use my wire while cycling and whatever I'm doing. Sweat coupled with the environment just aren't wire friendly. I've had copper wired corroded on the inside. I have no clue how that happened.


----------



## FraGGleR

Almost any copper in a clear dialectric, will show outside oxidation (turn green).  It should not have a noticeable impact on the sound, just the looks.  This is particularly true for IEM cables.  I have had one cable out of the dozens I have made do this, and it was an IEM cable.  No others have done it yet.


----------



## Saintkeat

Check my work, I know what I'm talking about.
   
  The corrosion wasn't oxidization. It was brown like rust. There was sound degradation, in fact, it was so bad, my multimeter was having trouble finding consistent continuity.


----------



## FraGGleR

Wasn't saying you didn't know what you are talking about.  Just pointing out that even in less extreme conditions, some oxidation can occur.  And not just in DIY cables.  Stock Shure and Westone cables with clear pvc or whatever they use have been known to oxidize.  Shure claims no sound differences.  I saw your cable and that is the most extreme oxidation I have seen.  Brown is really interesting.  Not sure what that could be.  Probably exacerbated like you said by your extreme climate.  I just want people just starting out not to freak out if their copper turns a little green over time.


----------



## .Sup

my two HE-6 copper cables oxidised. I too cannot hear any difference in sound after oxidation


----------



## Saintkeat

Yes oxidization doesn't change the sound. But rust does. It really was rust. It was so bad, it made those sections of brown really brittle. When I touched it, it was like brown powder. On top of which I was observing how the brown rust creeped up the cable from the iem pins.

Thankfully I could salvage the cable by hacking off the affected section and resolder new pins. It was just more work. And I've gotten a little lazy lately.

Hey cogs thanks for the info. I really like the look of that aluminum. I might try it one day and fill up the inside with epoxy. I'm starting to wonder if silicon might be better. But tough to use silicon for fine work.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





saintkeat said:


> Yes oxidization doesn't change the sound. But rust does. It really was rust. It was so bad, it made those sections of brown really brittle. When I touched it, it was like brown powder. On top of which I was observing how the brown rust creeped up the cable from the iem pins.
> Thankfully I could salvage the cable by hacking off the affected section and resolder new pins. It was just more work. And I've gotten a little lazy lately.
> Hey cogs thanks for the info. I really like the look of that aluminum. I might try it one day and fill up the inside with epoxy. I'm starting to wonder if silicon might be better. But tough to use silicon for fine work.


 
   
  I could be wrong here, but rust IS oxidation.  I don't think copper "rusts" in brown, as that is iron oxide.  My thought is that either your cable was not really copper, or there was something else entirely going on.


----------



## Mad Max

Yes, rust = oxidation
   
  I thought I'd try out Amphenol's mini:
   

   
  I love the look and feel, most of all.  Too bad that its fit in female jacks is much like the Neutrik rather than the Switchcraft.
I also dislike that it didn't come with a small, inner insulation tube like other plugs come with.  _Edit: I somehow missed the insulation tube in the packaging, lol._
  Removing the stock plastic boot leaves a very large opening for convenience, more than big enough for 2534 with its stock jacket.
   
  I'll be using one of these plus blue 2893 later to recable my HD448.
   
  Yeah, I love blue, and I loved the look of someone's cable earlier in the thread which was made with blue cable and those neat Oyaide minis if I remember correctly.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Yes, rust = oxidation
> 
> I thought I'd try out Amphenol's mini:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Look great!  I love the blue.  Is that paracord?


----------



## .Sup

saintkeat said:


> Yes oxidization doesn't change the sound. But rust does. It really was rust. It was so bad, it made those sections of brown really brittle. When I touched it, it was like brown powder. On top of which I was observing how the brown rust creeped up the cable from the iem pins.
> Thankfully I could salvage the cable by hacking off the affected section and resolder new pins. It was just more work. And I've gotten a little lazy lately.
> Hey cogs thanks for the info. I really like the look of that aluminum. I might try it one day and fill up the inside with epoxy. I'm starting to wonder if silicon might be better. But tough to use silicon for fine work.



my Hifiman screws are all rusty, I can't even unscrew them to replace the can holders.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Look great!  I love the blue.  Is that paracord?


 
   
  "Electric blue" paracord.
  I was going to go with regular blue, but "electric blue" has a bolder look.  The other one is more pale, mildly dull.


----------



## julianbell92

My first in a while and my first IEM cable as well, this one's for another head-fier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Toxic Cables 26AWG SPC, genuine gold-plated Oyaide R/A 3.5mm, aluminium tube with black heatshrink for y-split (thanks cogs!) and wooden bead for slider.


----------



## julianbell92

Also, for anyone in the UK with a 'Lidl' nearby I found this on sale tomorrow for £5! You generally have to be pretty quick to get in on Lidl deals though.


----------



## Toxic Cables

You only received everything today, that was quick. Nicely done, looks very nice. Did you get that choker from Luke.


----------



## julianbell92

Thanks Frank, yeah Luke sent me one with the aluminium tube, decided to go for that instead of neutrik barrel in the end as it's a little lighter for IEM use.
   
  Few other bits I've been meaning to post:
   
  I sleeved shortened and reterminated a HD25 cable for another headfier a while back:
   
   

   
   
   
  And I've made a 3.5mm-3.5mm specifically for use with AiAiAi TMA-1 Studio headphones which I won, although they're for sale as I decided to get DT1350s instead.
   
  This one's Toxic Cables Copper round braided then nylon multifilament sleeved, with Lunashops 'Belkin' plugs, one rubbed down and sprayed satin black, the other with a 'brushed' finish, which cogsand gears gave me the idea for.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





audiofreakie said:


> on project to create custom iem cable from pure silver solid core wire 28 awg.
> 
> 
> can some one tell me how to insulate/wrap a solid core wire like litz technology?
> what can I use to insulate/wrap a solid core wire?


 
   
  Just use magnet wire. That's all litz wire is is some number of strands of magnet wire.
   
  se


----------



## colinharding

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Just use magnet wire. That's all litz wire is is some number of strands of magnet wire.
> 
> se


 
   
  Really? Isn't magnet wire just copper wire with an enamel on it?  I've only ever reterminated one litz cable, Audio Note cables, which are silver wire. To solder them onto the RCA connection the bare leads had to be dipped in a solder pot to take off the enamel.  Would the same process be required with the magnet wire?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





colinharding said:


> Really? Isn't magnet wire just copper wire with an enamel on it?


 
   
  The wire could be copper or silver or whatever, but yes, it's insulated with a thin film of enamel rather than a thick extruded insulation.
   
  Quote: 





> I've only ever reterminated one litz cable, Audio Note cables, which are silver wire. To solder them onto the RCA connection the bare leads had to be dipped in a solder pot to take off the enamel.  Would the same process be required with the magnet wire?


 
   
  Ideally, yes. Of course you need to make sure the insulation is solderable. The most common are (polyurethane, polyurethane/nylon, solderable polyester).
   
  se


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Also, for anyone in the UK with a 'Lidl' nearby I found this on sale tomorrow for £5! You generally have to be pretty quick to get in on Lidl deals though.


 
   
  Almost looks identical to my Ratshack helping hands with magnifying glass.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Wasn't saying you didn't know what you are talking about.  Just pointing out that even in less extreme conditions, some oxidation can occur.  And not just in DIY cables.  Stock Shure and Westone cables with clear pvc or whatever they use have been known to oxidize.  Shure claims no sound differences.  I saw your cable and that is the most extreme oxidation I have seen.  Brown is really interesting.  Not sure what that could be.  Probably exacerbated like you said by your extreme climate.  I just want people just starting out not to freak out if their copper turns a little green over time.


 

 This is VERY reassuring...
   
  I have been recently freaked out because some of my (somewhat new) DIY cables & recables (I haven't been doing this too long) where I've left the wire with clear dielectric jacket "unsleeved" have already started to turn greenish. The said wire in the cables are OFC and UPOCC copper inside... However the Sound Quality is just fine; I can't detect any audible degradation or channel/signal problems, despite the oxidation.
   
  I'm glad this is somewhat "normal".
   
   
   
  In my particular case, though, I think I'm having issues sealing my wires, and am letting "stray" openings for oxygen so I think that is why my cable's have oxidized so quickly. Oh well, this is all new (and still fun!) for me.
   
   
  One of my "issues" currently is in figuring out how best tin and seal the "business end" of my wires in terminations.
   
  Another is the solder type. I just learned what eutectic solder is the other day, and that the ROHS 4% Silver Solder I've been using this whole time is NOT eutectic.
   
  I'll try to find and post my pics of the cables before & after to show off the "new" versus "oxidized" status... I also recabled another headphone, and need to take photos to post, but I need better lighting for that, and it's a bit early yet.


----------



## Mad Max

You should thouroughly tin exposed copper/silver, leave no flux residue, and seal the connectors with epoxy or coat solder joints with plasti-dip.

I've only ever had copper turn black on me, and not my own DIY cables.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> with Lunashops 'Belkin' plugs, one rubbed down and sprayed satin black, the other with a 'brushed' finish, which cogsand gears gave me the idea for.


 
   
  Nice work!  What kind of paint did you use?  Any preparation?  Do you think it will be durable?  I have some chrome RCA's that I just don't care for and would love to have them be satin black, but haven't experimented yet with a good way to that with a durable finish.


----------



## julianbell92

Thanks! It's Halford's own brand stuff, about the equivalent of $10 for a 500ml can. I just rubbed it down with wet 'n' dry (can't remember what grit sorry!), wiped it over with isopropanol to degrease and then sprayed. I think it should be durable, I gave it three coats, and the paint is designed for cars/bikes so I can't see it chipping just on audio plugs.
  Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Nice work!  What kind of paint did you use?  Any preparation?  Do you think it will be durable?  I have some chrome RCA's that I just don't care for and would love to have them be satin black, but haven't experimented yet with a good way to that with a durable finish.


----------



## jmsilva22

Hello:
   
  I hope you pro's don't get upset for me asking this here...but here I go:
   
  I want to make my first diy project cable. This will be for my White Pearl M-80's and I also want to make a small interconnect for my E6.
   
  The headphone cable will be 5 feet with one straight mini (going to the M-80's) and one angled mini at the other end. The interconnect will be 5 inches with both angled mini's.
   
  Since I'm on a budget I will use silver plated copper cable but I'm not sure exactly which cable I need for the proper L/R/G connections. I found these two on ebay:
   
  a) 20awg silver plated twisted pair

   
  b) 20awg silver plated coax twisted pair

   
  Aside from which is the correct one, I would like the headphone cable to be the most flexible possible and also the wire to be white as on the first pic and then cover it with a grey (techflex?) material to match with the M-80's theme.
   
  I'm still a long way to finish reading this thread, but I am reading a few pages everyday and you guys do some awesome stuff. If you can also suggest me some nice stylish mini plugs and any other materials I need for my project I'd really appreciated. I have an old beat up soldering gun but I can buy another more suited for the job if its not too expensive.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





mad max said:


> You should thouroughly tin exposed copper/silver, leave no flux residue, and seal the connectors with epoxy or coat solder joints with plasti-dip.


 
   

   
  se


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> Hello:
> 
> I hope you pro's don't get upset for me asking this here...but here I go:
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think you can find MUCH better cables for headphones than those.  For me, I want light, flexible, and with not too much memory to my wires so they don't kink as easily.  These are silverplated copper in teflon, then shielded, then another covering of teflon.  These are going to be very stiff.  The wires are also much thicker than you need.  A headphone cable makes more sense in the 28awg to 24awg range.  As many strands as you can get for flexibility.  Ideally very thin teflon (which most milspec isn't), or polyethylene.  Shielding is pretty unnecessary.  If you want a prefabricated cable, use something like Mogami or Canare mini starquad.  You would have to buy some white sleeving to match your headphones. (which is what I assume you are going for).  I would go with 4 wires braided together and then sleeved, or get a cable that has 4 conductors.  This way you get one wire each for L and R, and then two to G to balance it properly.
   
  There are tons of stylish plugs.  For the Vmoda, Oyaide plugs (or their much cheaper knockoffs from Lunashops.com) would be nice together aesthetically.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> se


----------



## jmsilva22

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> I think you can find MUCH better cables for headphones than those.  For me, I want light, flexible, and with not too much memory to my wires so they don't kink as easily.  These are silverplated copper in teflon, then shielded, then another covering of teflon.  These are going to be very stiff.  The wires are also much thicker than you need.  A headphone cable makes more sense in the 28awg to 24awg range.  As many strands as you can get for flexibility.  Ideally very thin teflon (which most milspec isn't), or polyethylene.  Shielding is pretty unnecessary.  If you want a prefabricated cable, use something like Mogami or Canare mini starquad.  You would have to buy some white sleeving to match your headphones. (which is what I assume you are going for).  I would go with 4 wires braided together and then sleeved, or get a cable that has 4 conductors.  This way you get one wire each for L and R, and then two to G to balance it properly.
> 
> There are tons of stylish plugs.  For the Vmoda, Oyaide plugs (or their much cheaper knockoffs from Lunashops.com) would be nice together aesthetically.


 
  Thanks man. In fact I was thinking before to just get 5 feet of this pre-made Mogami cable with mini's, but the cable only comes in black AND it doesn't have the angled mini or colored sleeve option. 
   
http://www.nyproaudiocables.com/servlet/the-1989/MOGAMI-2552-BALANCED-1-fdsh-8%22/Detail
   
  Where's the cheapest place I can get the Mogami or Canare cable?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





mad max said:


>


 
   
  Just that your list seemed to be for someone making cables that would be doing duty during jungle warfare or something.
   
  se


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> Thanks man. In fact I was thinking before to just get 5 feet of this pre-made Mogami cable with mini's, but the cable only comes in black AND it doesn't have the angled mini or colored sleeve option.
> 
> http://www.nyproaudiocables.com/servlet/the-1989/MOGAMI-2552-BALANCED-1-fdsh-8%22/Detail
> 
> Where's the cheapest place I can get the Mogami or Canare cable?


 
   
  Markertek usually carries the various mogami cables for roughly a dollar a foot, depending on cable (2893 is usually less, 2534 maybe a touch more). Lots of other sellers out there too, but they've been my go to for a long while. 
   
  They also carry the Canare wire, typically about 2/3 the price of mogami, but I find it harder to work with.


----------



## jmsilva22

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Markertek usually carries the various mogami cables for roughly a dollar a foot, depending on cable (2893 is usually less, 2534 maybe a touch more). Lots of other sellers out there too, but they've been my go to for a long while.
> 
> They also carry the Canare wire, typically about 2/3 the price of mogami, but I find it harder to work with.


 
  Thanks!
   
  Is this 1/8" nylon sleeving an ok fit for the Mogami 2893? or is it has to be 3/16"?
   
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10502/slv-75/FLEXO_PET_18_Nylon_Cable_Sleeve_-_Grey_White.html#blank


----------



## liamstrain

I think 1/8 is too small to expand enough for 2893.


----------



## jmsilva22

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> I think 1/8 is too small to expand enough for 2893.


 
  They only have 1/8, 1/4 and 3/8...no 3/16


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Just that your list seemed to be for someone making cables that would be doing duty during jungle warfare or something.
> 
> se


 
   
  Overbuild?  That's just my style.
   

   
  Edit: and well, it works.  I've taken some old cables from a few years ago apart just to see how much oxidation they've accumulated.  Nothing at all.
  How do you do them, then?


----------



## audiofreakie

My last night project UE TF 10 Solid Core Cable.
  I call it Black Crown of Thorns IEM Cables.
   
  This silver wire are home made, its handcrafted by an old man hwo dedicate himself to craft silver.
  All the silver are made from finest silver mined in Borneo Island, Indonesia.
  Handcrafted from raw silver material in form like stone, then crafted, then become thin wire. All works is do in traditional way.
  Just spend IDR 300,000 (about 30 USD) for 7 metre cable.
  When quality meet cheap price...
   
  It sounds wonderful, give my UE TF10 extra speed, extra high, - midbass, good depth...
   
   
   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   
   
  Still need some finishing, don't have much time last night, must go for work in the morning...


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> They only have 1/8, 1/4 and 3/8...no 3/16


 
  I believe 1/8" will stretch to fit, however it will not be a tight weave at all and will show the cable underneath quite a bit.  I can confirm tomorrow when I get to my office.
   
  Redco.com has good prices and more reasonable shipping than Markertek for small orders.  Also, for sleeving find furryletters on ebay.  He has a great selection and at great prices.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





audiofreakie said:


> My last night project UE TF 10 Solid Core Cable.
> I call it Black Crown of Thorns IEM Cables.
> 
> This silver wire are home made, its handcrafted by an old man hwo dedicate himself to craft silver.
> ...


 
  Nice work. I really like the way you have done the right angled jack. Silver cables can really improve the TF10 sound.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Also, for anyone in the UK with a 'Lidl' nearby I found this on sale tomorrow for £5! You generally have to be pretty quick to get in on Lidl deals though.


 
  Good call on that Julian. Picked one up today, and it seems very good for the price. Good old Lidl! I especially like the LED lighting underneath the magnifing glass. Tip top!


----------



## butteroj

Here goes my first post! I build custom arcade stick for ps3/360 etc and business has been slow. In looking for something else to do I stumbled upon your forum and got the headphone modding bug. I ordered a set of Grado S60I's, some Mahogany cans, DHC wire and other goodies. I finally had some time tonight and decided to make my cable for the Grados:

DHC nucleotide
Maroon paracord sleeving
Viablue plug






Im waiting on some mahogany to make the Y-splitter and rod-blocks before installing the cable. 

In real life the paracord is much darker. 

Hope you all like!


----------



## ostewart

My first attempt at a Pure Silver solid core LOD:
   

   

   
  Came out pretty good IMO, sounds good, but doesnt match with my rig 
  going to do a SPC one next.


----------



## julianbell92

Yeah I got one too, really happy with it! Did you get the mini toolkits they had as well?
  Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Good call on that Julian. Picked one up today, and it seems very good for the price. Good old Lidl! I especially like the LED lighting underneath the magnifing glass. Tip top!


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Yeah I got one too, really happy with it! Did you get the mini toolkits they had as well?


 
  No, I got a few tools that come in handy, and anything I dont have my Father in law certainly will. I did get some mushrooms and fish fingers though!


----------



## Mikael109

Quote: 





butteroj said:


> Here goes my first post! I build custom arcade stick for ps3/360 etc and business has been slow. In looking for something else to do I stumbled upon your forum and got the headphone modding bug. I ordered a set of Grado S60I's, some Mahogany cans, DHC wire and other goodies. I finally had some time tonight and decided to make my cable for the Grados:
> DHC nucleotide
> Maroon paracord sleeving
> Viablue plug
> ...


 
   
  Pictures of said cases? (I build them too)
   
  Nice cable though, I really like the braided paracord look.
   
  I ordered some black, purple, and blue for my next stick's wiring. I'll probably use it to build another shorter cable for my AKG's too.


----------



## Mad Max

Ha!
_"Wireless" listening!_
  Or _Short cable is best cable!_
   

   
  The Amphenol and Neutrik plugs get a proper insertion despite the headphone's jack being recessed a bit, much to my surprise.
  Well, the DHC mini being slightly longer than normal should be fine, right?  Nope.
  Switchcraft minis can fit but will not stay in place without you holding it yourself.
Edit:_spelling_


----------



## jmsilva22

Hey guys...
   
  In regards to the DIY cable, which 3.5mm plug (from Marketek or any other place) would you recommend for the plug that goes in to the headphones? Its not a flush design, it goes a little inside the cup of the headphone. Keep in mind I am almost decided to go with Canare Star Quad cable for this project.


----------



## julianbell92

I think these are the ones you'll need: Lunashops 'Belkin' 3.5mm Plug. I recently used them for a very similar project and you can do lots of nice things with the finish (e.g. spray paint, brushed metal), I think white sprayed or brushed could look really good here, or just as they are - if you want to remove the logo, it scratches off pretty easily without scratching the metal, as long as you use something which isn't chemically harder than the chrome finish. They're a bit of a pain to solder but not impossible, not sure on the diameter for fitting Star Quad in (which is supposed to be 6mm OD, or 4.8mm for the lower profile stuff) but I think it should fit.

   
  Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> In regards to the DIY cable, which 3.5mm plug (from Marketek or any other place) would you recommend for the plug that goes in to the headphones? Its not a flush design, it goes a little inside the cup of the headphone. Keep in mind I am almost decided to go with Canare Star Quad cable for this project.


----------



## cheapfi

Hmm... haven't even ordered my first decent headphones yet, but this thread has me wanting to make pretty cables for everything.  Awesome stuff in here.
   
  Some of these cables looks better than professional ones!
   
  RandomKid:  Is there a noticable improvement on the modified silver LOD vs the original FIIO it looks like it was made from?  It definitely looks cooler.


----------



## ostewart

Looks better, also more detailed sound but narrower soundstage


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> I think these are the ones you'll need: Lunashops 'Belkin' 3.5mm Plug. I recently used them for a very similar project and you can do lots of nice things with the finish (e.g. spray paint, brushed metal), I think white sprayed or brushed could look really good here, or just as they are - if you want to remove the logo, it scratches off pretty easily without scratching the metal, as long as you use something which isn't chemically harder than the chrome finish. They're a bit of a pain to solder but not impossible, not sure on the diameter for fitting Star Quad in (which is supposed to be 6mm OD, or 4.8mm for the lower profile stuff) but I think it should fit.


 
  This would have been my suggestion, too.  Lunashops takes several weeks to deliver for me so you might try ebay as well for similar plugs.  I tend to get things from Hong Kong much more quickly than China.  The Belkin should come off quite easily using a penny with minimal scratching.  I would definitely go with the mini starquad, especially since you will be adding sleeving.  Don't forget nice heatshrink to tidy things.


----------



## jmsilva22

Tried a quick search and didn't found them outside LS. If I don't find them or something similar from USA I'll just order those and wait. Thanks guys.


----------



## William007

Is it possible, to make a kind of cable that changes the sound from your cans? Like adding a resistor or so?


----------



## solo12

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> Tried a quick search and didn't found them outside LS. If I don't find them or something similar from USA I'll just order those and wait. Thanks guys.


 

 I don't have personal experience with any of these items, but here are some options from ebay. not sure if there is a difference b/t the Sennheiser and Belkin, but there is a Sennheiser version on ebay that ships from Hong Kong. There is also a seller in the the US who is selling two versions that might work and that are a lot cheaper. I am not sure if quality is lower than the other plugs. The ones the US seller has seem to be 4pole which I think maybe allow for a microphone, but I think you should still be able to use them. I will let others who are more knowledgeable correct me
   
  Hong Kong
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330767661567?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
   
  USA (might be shaped a little differently)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350622142114
   
  USA this one looks to be shaped more like the Belkin
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-pcs-3-5mm-1-8-Stereo-TRRS-4-pole-Gold-Plug-A-V-Connector-iPhone-Headphone-/170915728761?_trksid=p2047675.m1985&_trkparms=aid%3D444000%26algo%3DSOI.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D13%26meid%3D2970782866799887033%26pid%3D100012%26prg%3D1014%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D350602755172%26


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





william007 said:


> Is it possible, to make a kind of cable that changes the sound from your cans? Like adding a resistor or so?


 
   
  You can add a low-pass/high-pass filter or something like that.  There's such a modification for HD4x8/4x9, check the wikis.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> Tried a quick search and didn't found them outside LS. If I don't find them or something similar from USA I'll just order those and wait. Thanks guys.


 
   
  Amphenol and Neutrik mini plugs will work without any modifications to the headphone.  Or you can wait a month on the Lunashops plug.


----------



## Toxic Cables

The Oyaide also work very nicely.


----------



## garcsa

Hi, there . Bought my CAL! for $40.Got some Dynamat from friend of mine free. When made the mod , saw how thin is the stock cable. Please recommend me some better cable, my budget is $20 for it.


----------



## ardgedee

Canare and Mogami starquad cables are some of the best bang-for-buck out there: Four conductors of high-quality copper wire at prices hovering around $1.00-1.50 per foot. It is probably cheaper than the zipcord sold at your friendly local hardware store.

The only downsides are that you have to strip the outer housing away for some or all of the length, and some people don't like the colors of the insulation on the wires.


----------



## FraGGleR

Agreed.  I loved Mogami 2893, their mini starquad  http://www.redco.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=75&cat=Mogami+Quad+Mic+Cable.  I still use it for cables that need shielding (car).   Redco usually has good prices.  I get most of my connectors here too.


----------



## Raguvian

W2893 and L-4E5C are too big for Neutrik connectors. That's my only problem with them. Maybe I should look at some standard 3 conductor cable from Canare or Mogami and see if they will fit in an NTP3RC.


----------



## FraGGleR

I have gotten W2893 to work with the NTP3RC's by removing the soft rubber grommet.  It is a tight fit, but you should be able to get it in there.  You won't be able to use the white plastic strain relief, but it is such a tight fit, you shouldn't need to.  Alternatively, you can strip the cable a little further down and use heatshrink.  This reduces the diameter a little bit.


----------



## Mad Max

I always make four cuts in the rubber boot of the right-angled Neutriks to get stripped 2534 or unstripped 2893 to fit.  Afterwards, you can't even tell that it has cuts when assembled as long as the cuts aren't all the way into the sides.  I make them in a cross pattern.


----------



## garcsa

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Canare and Mogami starquad cables are some of the best bang-for-buck out there: Four conductors of high-quality copper wire at prices hovering around $1.00-1.50 per foot. It is probably cheaper than the zipcord sold at your friendly local hardware store.
> The only downsides are that you have to strip the outer housing away for some or all of the length, and some people don't like the colors of the insulation on the wires.


 
  Thanks, you mean something like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulk-10ft-BLACK-Canare-L-4E6S-Star-Quad-Microphone-Cable-10-OR-LONGER-for-XLR-/160777764560?pt=US_Cables_Snakes_Interconnects&hash=item256f19fed0 ?


----------



## FraGGleR

I would go with mini starquads for a headphone cable, especially if it is going to be at all portable.
   
http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=505
http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=536
   
  I prefer the Mogami as it is a touch more flexible and I like the feel of the outer jacket better.  Can't really tell a difference sound-wise.


----------



## FraGGleR

And finally some more cables from me:
   
  Carbon Fiber RCA Shorty's
   
   

   

   

   
  4 strand round braid of DHC Nucleotide UPOCC copper wire
  Techflex carbon fiber sleeving
  WBT 0144 locking RCA (not authentic)
  Techflex PVC clear heatshrink
   
  Man is real carbon fiber sleeving a pain to deal with.  If you work it too much, the carbon fibers start to break and stick into and onto everything.  Highly recommended to wear gloves.  Also, it can't be used bare so I had to cover it with some PVC heatshrink.  This is about as clear a shrink as you can get.  It looks ok, but it reflects light pretty badly.  You have to get to the right angle to see the carbon fiber.  Wish there was something like a water-clear teflon tape that could be used to show off the carbon fiber better.  It is so pretty.  Plugs are some surprisingly nice quality WBT knockoffs.  I mean irritating hex screw and all.  The gold plating is better done than most RCA's that you can buy retail like at Parts Express.  Very pleasantly surprised.  Anyways, as you can see, these are for my short little Objective stack.


----------



## garcsa

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> I would go with mini starquads for a headphone cable, especially if it is going to be at all portable.
> 
> http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=505
> http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=536
> ...


 
  Ordered. 10 feet W2863 was $16.93 shipped. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





mad max said:


> I always make four cuts in the rubber boot of the right-angled Neutriks to get stripped 2534 or unstripped 2893 to fit.  Afterwards, you can't even tell that it has cuts when assembled as long as the cuts aren't all the way into the sides.  I make them in a cross pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
   
  Thanks for the advice! I will get an NTP3RC, some L-4E5C and an NYS231 and make a decent cable, for once. Is there any room for some tech flex with the NTP3RC?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> And finally some more cables from me:
> 
> Carbon Fiber RCA Shorty's
> 
> ...


 
  Nice work dude - looking real slick! Is it difficult to cut? I heard you need special sciccors to cut it?


----------



## FraGGleR

Thanks!  No, normal scissors.  The main issue is keeping the ends from fraying.  Can't seal it like with nylon or polyester.  I used teflon plumber's tape to keep things tidy.  Just cut through that at the ends.  But man does it want to unravel quickly if you don't have something there to keep it under control.


----------



## solo12

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> I have gotten W2893 to work with the NTP3RC's by removing the soft rubber grommet.  It is a tight fit, but you should be able to get it in there.  You won't be able to use the white plastic strain relief, but it is such a tight fit, you shouldn't need to.  Alternatively, you can strip the cable a little further down and use heatshrink.  This reduces the diameter a little bit.


 

 Have you ever used Mogami W2929? Is it going to be noticeably more flexible and smaller so it fits 3.5mm jacks.  If I am reading the specs correctly the W2929 is 28awg vs the W2893 which is 26awg. I think I want to use the W2929 for some IEM cables, but Redco does not stock it. Markertek has it, but I wanted some other items that Redco has so paying Markertek's shipping rates for one item does not seem to make sense. Just wanted to know if you had some experience with both?


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> Thanks for the advice! I will get an NTP3RC, some L-4E5C and an NYS231 and make a decent cable, for once. Is there any room for some tech flex with the NTP3RC?


 
   
  Not sure.  I use paracord, which is very similar and thinner.  The yellow cable in that picture is stripped 2534 with paracord.  2893 is too big for paracord without stripping it.


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Not sure.  I use paracord, which is very similar and thinner.  The yellow cable in that picture is stripped 2534 with paracord.  2893 is too big for paracord without stripping it.


 
   
  Is paracord similar to techflex in that it expands? I've been trying to search headfi on how to use paracord but I can't tell if the paracord should be narrower in diameter than the cable.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> Is paracord similar to techflex in that it expands? I've been trying to search headfi on how to use paracord but I can't tell if the paracord should be narrower in diameter than the cable.


 

 It expands, but only very little. It is however, cheap enough that you can just grab a few size samples to try with your wire. I find Type III/550 paracord is good for 5-6mm diameter, depending on where you buy it.


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





tangster said:


> It expands, but only very little. It is however, cheap enough that you can just grab a few size samples to try with your wire. I find Type III/550 paracord is good for 5-6mm diameter, depending on where you buy it.


 
   
  Thanks, I just bought some 2mm micro paracord and some 550 paracord. I'll try both with some Mogami 2929.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> Thanks, I just bought some 2mm micro paracord and some 550 paracord. I'll try both with some Mogami 2929.


 
  Micro paracord will only be usable on individual wires if you strip them out of the cables.  550 paracord will require you to strip the outer protective layers of the cable, but you should be able to keep the rest intact (might need some teflon tape to keep the spiral shield from splaying out.
   
  Experimenting is the best part of this hobby!


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Micro paracord will only be usable on individual wires if you strip them out of the cables.  550 paracord will require you to strip the outer protective layers of the cable, but you should be able to keep the rest intact (might need some teflon tape to keep the spiral shield from splaying out.
> 
> Experimenting is the best part of this hobby!


 
   
  Hmm, maybe the micro paracord wasn't a great idea, but the 550 paracord says it's 3mm in diameter and Mogami 2929 is 2.7mm so I should be fine with the entire jacket, right?


----------



## linglingjr

Can you guys recommend decent wire for HD-600s?  I don't want to spend more than $20 on wire alone.  I don't really care if it sounds the best it can but as long as it is equal or better than the stock wiring then I am fine. Also I saw some pictures of HD580/600/650 with different color and transparent connectors.  Where did you get these? I can only find the normal black and red ones.  Thank you for any help.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> Hmm, maybe the micro paracord wasn't a great idea, but the 550 paracord says it's 3mm in diameter and Mogami 2929 is 2.7mm so I should be fine with the entire jacket, right?


 
  Hopefully.  Not sure if the 3mm is inner or outer diameter.   You can always make a bracelet if they don't work for the cables


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Hopefully.  Not sure if the 3mm is inner or outer diameter.   You can always make a bracelet if they don't work for the cables


 
   
  Well hopefully one of the two will work. I've also been thinking about using them as shoelaces.


----------



## Mad Max

Not quite, 550 paracord is 5-6mm in diameter.  What you are going to do is remove the white core (7 nylon strands) from the paracord when you get it.  Then you will have nylon sleeving for cables.  Pretty simple and easy.


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Not quite, 550 paracord is 5-6mm in diameter.  What you are going to do is remove the white core (7 nylon strands) from the paracord when you get it.  Then you will have nylon sleeving for cables.  Pretty simple and easy.


 
   
  I just got my 550 paracord today, and it seems that with the white core removed, I can put maybe a ~4mm cable in? I definitely do not think I could put a 5-6mm cable in it.
   
  I ended up buying some L-4E5C from redco. I will probably just strip the entire thing to make it thinner. Do you just wrap the exposed copper sheathing with electrical tape? Does that make it stiffer?
   
  Thanks


----------



## FraGGleR

Electrical tape will be pretty stiff.  I recommend getting some teflon tape.  Commonly used by plumbers to seal pipe connections.  I use it to seal anything that I make that has a shield.  It is also very handy to keep wires and sleeving in place without using adhesives since it seals with itself.  Pretty damn cheap too.
   
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202206819/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=1&langId=-1&keyword=Teflon+tape&storeId=10051#.UJGapsWHIm4


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Electrical tape will be pretty stiff.  I recommend getting some teflon tape.  Commonly used by plumbers to seal pipe connections.  I use it to seal anything that I make that has a shield.  It is also very handy to keep wires and sleeving in place without using adhesives since it seals with itself.  Pretty damn cheap too.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202206819/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=1&langId=-1&keyword=Teflon+tape&storeId=10051#.UJGapsWHIm4


 
   
  Is it flexible? As in can I wrap the entire jacket-less cable with it and still keep its flexibility? I don't want the bare copper sheath to be rubbing on the cloth paracord sleeving.
   
   
  Would it be a bad idea to just remove the copper sheath?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> Is it flexible? As in can I wrap the entire jacket-less cable with it and still keep its flexibility? I don't want the bare copper sheath to be rubbing on the cloth paracord sleeving.
> 
> 
> Would it be a bad idea to just remove the copper sheath?


 
  Yes.  It retains a lot of flexibility since it is so thin and malleable.  
   
  If you remove the shielding, you might as well do a full deconstruction and braid the wires in the 4 wire round braid you see in this thread.  Then again, the 4 wire braid might not fit into the paracord.  Stick with the starquad.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Yes.  It retains a lot of flexibility since it is so thin and malleable.
> 
> If you remove the shielding, you might as well do a full deconstruction and braid the wires in the 4 wire round braid you see in this thread.  Then again, the 4 wire braid might not fit into the paracord.  Stick with the starquad.


 
  PTFE tape is good stuff, but a bit of a PITA to work with over a long length in my experience! Short runs are ok, but on long ones I find it tends to fold over on itself and you end up with a really thin piece of tape. It is the best thing for this application though.


----------



## alfa147x

Anyone have a cable recommendation for 1 ft interconnects ? RCA


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Yes.  It retains a lot of flexibility since it is so thin and malleable.
> 
> If you remove the shielding, you might as well do a full deconstruction and braid the wires in the 4 wire round braid you see in this thread.  Then again, the 4 wire braid might not fit into the paracord.  Stick with the starquad.


 
   
  Great, thanks. I will look into getting some teflon tape. Last question (I promise) but what would happen if I just left the copper shielding unprotected? I'm not planning on using the copper shielding (since I'm not making a balanced cable) so any static or anything generated between the paracord and the copper shouldn't matter, right? Or is the tape more to protect the paracord from the copper?


----------



## FraGGleR

Most likely you will have to tape the ends just to get the paracord onto the cable without snagging.  The copper shield will probably oxidize over time without sealing it back up, but this won't impact anything from a sound standpoint.  If you are going to leave the shield on, it should be connected at the source end and left floating on the other end.  Or it might pick up interference.  I think.  I haven't done shielding in a long time (except for USB cables).


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Most likely you will have to tape the ends just to get the paracord onto the cable without snagging.  The copper shield will probably oxidize over time without sealing it back up, but this won't impact anything from a sound standpoint.  If you are going to leave the shield on, it should be connected at the source end and left floating on the other end.  Or it might pick up interference.  I think.  I haven't done shielding in a long time (except for USB cables).


 
   
  Great, thanks! I will probably ground one side anyways. I appreciate all the help. Now I just have to wait impatiently for all the stuff I ordered to arrive.


----------



## 290752

How would I braid 8 conductor wires? Video or picture tutorial would be nice...


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





kepler28nm said:


> How would I braid 8 conductor wires? Video or picture tutorial would be nice...


 
   
Google is your friend.


----------



## morfologus

Hi,
 I would like to recable my iem (soundmagic pl50)
 Do you know how to solder the mmcx type of plug (like on the shure earphones)? There is one pin on the plug and two cable go to the driver.
 Could you recommend me a good quality, flexible cable for not too expensive?
 Thanks


----------



## FraGGleR

The beginner cable has always been wire from Mogami or Canare mini or regular starquad mic cable (and gets asked nearly every other page).  For IEM's you will want to strip out the wire and braid it together splitting to the earpieces.  There are a couple MMCX connectors that are compatible with the Shure socket.  Main thing is that the pin is the signal and then you tie the ground to the connector body.  Have fun and take pictures!


----------



## audiofreakie

My Newest Project.
   
  UE TF10 diy cable







   
   
   
  Spec:
  1. Mogami Neglex Quad 2534
 2. Miniplug Vermouth Gold
 3. Pin Silver Argentium
 4. About -5cm than stock cable .
 5. WBT Solder
 6. Cardas Rosin flux.
   
  Why built from Mogami Neglex Quad 2534? I love good sound with cheap price range. I can sell this cable in low price range without sacrifice the sound quality. the pin is pure diy.
   
   
  The blue one, look like UE900 cable


----------



## Toxic Cables

Nice work, i really do like those connectors, did you make those yourself.


----------



## audiofreakie

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Nice work, i really do like those connectors, did you make those yourself.


 
  yes, I solder the cable with silver argentium hard wire first, apply heatshrink, put inside the plastic pen tube, then fill with epoxy...


----------



## Mad Max

Sweet TF10 cable!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





audiofreakie said:


> yes, I solder the cable with silver argentium hard wire first, apply heatshrink, put inside the plastic pen tube, then fill with epoxy...


 
  Nice.


----------



## audiofreakie

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Sweet TF10 cable!


 
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Nice.


 

 thanks....


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





kepler28nm said:


> How would I braid 8 conductor wires? Video or picture tutorial would be nice...


 
http://www.saroftreve.com/wwl/braiding/braiding.shtml


----------



## morfologus

Really nice work! You gave me good starting point to my diy work. Why did you use only the blue conductors? Just for aesthetic reason?

 Edit: Reply to audiofreakie's post

 How about these cables for iem?: http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=1149  or http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=536
 I guess the thinner cable is better for this pourpose but I'm not sure.


----------



## cristian61

very nice !


----------



## butteroj

My new cable for my SE-215's

Dhc nucleotide w/ viablue mini


----------



## audiofreakie

Quote: 





morfologus said:


> Really nice work! You gave me good starting point to my diy work. Why did you use only the blue conductors? Just for aesthetic reason?
> 
> Edit: Reply to audiofreakie's post
> 
> ...


 
  no specific reason, just like the color, blue is my fav...


----------



## bavman

What gauge of wire should I use to make my own headphone cable?
   
  I'm going to be using FTWPC sleeving from here: http://ftwpc.com/cables-and-sleeving/ftw-sleeve/ftw-sleeve-small-v2-0-black.html
  Each individual wire will get its own sleeve.


----------



## FraGGleR

Please search around a bit to get a consensus.  We are a helpful and supportive bunch, but you really should put in some work to find the answer.  It will make the hobby more fun as you decide what to go with.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

That FTWPC stuff looks like it'll stiffen any cable!  ...and looks Microphonic to boot.  I'd consider multi-filament, it's SOFT!


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> That FTWPC stuff looks like it'll stiffen any cable!  ...and looks Microphonic to boot.  I'd consider multi-filament, it's SOFT!


 
  I've tried it, and yeah, it is rather stiff, and very microphonic... I'd reccomend Nylon Multi-Filament or Paracord also.


----------



## ardgedee

As a quick reminder, the DIY Cable FAQ is available in the articles section of Head-Fi.

We try to keep it useful both for experienced cable builders as a reference for common pinouts, and for raw newbies who need to know what equipment to get.

Updates have been sparse over the past year because pingupenguins and I have both been busy, but if you have any particular questions you think is worth adding to the FAQ, feel free to PM me about it; if you have information that would be useful for the FAQ, dive right in and edit the thing!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> As a quick reminder, the DIY Cable FAQ is available in the articles section of Head-Fi.
> We try to keep it useful both for experienced cable builders as a reference for common pinouts, and for raw newbies who need to know what equipment to get.
> Updates have been sparse over the past year because pingupenguins and I have both been busy, but if you have any particular questions you think is worth adding to the FAQ, feel free to PM me about it; if you have information that would be useful for the FAQ, dive right in and edit the thing!


 
  And the efforts are quite appreciated.  would have been so nice to have when i first started.  im working on a visual guide to nearly all the pinouts you could want.  but itis slow going since i am learning Illustrator at the same time.


----------



## Arvan

Just changed the cable on my HA-S600. The stock cable was so flmisy and plasticy i felt sorry for it..Even worse quality then the new porta pro cable. 
   
  Neutrik NTP3RCB connector that fits snugg on my phone or sansa clip+, overall im pleased with the result. Neutrik connectors is a charm to work with.


----------



## Bad and Quiet

@Arvan
  Nice job!


----------



## FraGGleR

I added mini XLR connectors to my T50RP's so I could use the same connectors as my LCD-2's, so of course I needed a new cable


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> I added mini XLR connectors to my T50RP's so I could use the same connectors as my LCD-2's, so of course I needed a new cable


 
   
  Nice looking cable. Any pics of the mod to the headphone to accomodate?


----------



## FraGGleR

And because I never can make just one once the iron is hot...
   
  My "Meet" cable:
   
   

   

   

   
  I went to a mini meet a month or so ago and was frustrated that there were so many cool amps that I couldn't listen to with my own headphones because I didn't have the right adapters.  I am headed to another mini meet in a couple weeks and am determined to be better prepared.  The cable has a 4-pin mini XLR male at the end, with adapters for regular 4-pin balanced, dual 3-pin balanced, and normal 1/4" single ended.  I might finish out the set with a balanced portable for RSA and ALO amps as well as a mini plug.  I ran out of the 4-pin mini XLR's during this binge so need to wait for more to come in before I can go crazy again.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Nice looking cable. Any pics of the mod to the headphone to accomodate?


 
   
  Have a whole gallery of the process 
   
http://www.head-fi.org/g/a/704120/t50rp-modification/
   

   
  Still needs some finishing with maybe some epoxy, but they are functional and quite sturdy.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Nice Cables, Nice Mods.... I enjoy a good Mod myself...


----------



## liamstrain

Awesome. Nice mod. The sugru is a nice stop-gap until you get in there with final finish.


----------



## audiofreakie

HELPPPP.....
  need some advice how to open my iem Sony XBA 4 without harm the housing.
   


   
   
   
  I wanna to mod it with detachable cable plug...
  have some idea, but stuck in "how to open the housing???"


----------



## Athur126




----------



## mantorkel

Great looking cables! I think the copper-looking cables looks really nice braided.


----------



## pexon

Quick question peeps, just ordered a bulk load of USB A and USB mini B to solder up, it is CAT 5 that can be used to making USB cables isnt it? Just double checking.


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

USB's only have 4 pins.
  Cat 5 cables have 8 conductors.
   
  You could make it into a USB cable. You would just use 2 conductors per pin.


----------



## pexon

What would you recommend instead? Doesn't need to be expensive, cheap as possible really.


----------



## FraGGleR

Don't know how much a bulk load is, but you can get USB 2.0 compliant cable in bulk:  http://www.l-com.com/productfamily.aspx?id=2055
   
  Or anything with 4 wires will work like balanced microphone cable if you get it cheap.  If you want to be within USB 2.0 compliance it gets more complicated since only data is supposed to be twisted, with power untwisted.  You are also supposed to have both foil and braid shielding with a drain wire.  Connect shields at both ends.  If you are drawing power through the USB port, your data and power conductors will most likely be different gauges.
   
  Or in portable audio environments, you are fine to take 4 wires, braid them up and make something pretty that works just fine:


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





audiofreakie said:


> HELPPPP.....
> need some advice how to open my iem Sony XBA 4 without harm the housing.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I had some ideas, but then I read "without harm the housing."  Only thing you might do is try to contact Sony or a repair center and see if they will share the repair or maintenance manual with you.  Otherwise prepare to cut it open and hope you can glue it back together nicely.


----------



## pexon

Thanks for your input, it is actually for keyboard extensions, but I know you guys use USB cables for DACs. I'm in the UK so I'm haing difficulty finding the component cable at a cheap price. I'm getting myself a new DAC soon, so I'll have a go at making a cable like yours, thanks for your help.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

How much for the cable?  Sell it to me!


----------



## 290752 (Jun 9, 2021)

.


----------



## DingoSmuggler

Quote: 





pexon said:


> Thanks for your input, it is actually for keyboard extensions, but I know you guys use USB cables for DACs. I'm in the UK so I'm haing difficulty finding the component cable at a cheap price. I'm getting myself a new DAC soon, so I'll have a go at making a cable like yours, thanks for your help.


 
  Just buy premade USB cables that are close to the right length. Should be cheap as chips and readily available.
  Snip one or both ends, as required, and cut to length then re-terminate.
  Better than using a not-to-spec cable and just hoping it works.


----------



## Anthony1

anybody know where you can buy similar PVC outer jacket that ALO uses on the green line series


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





pexon said:


> Thanks for your input, it is actually for keyboard extensions, but I know you guys use USB cables for DACs. I'm in the UK so I'm haing difficulty finding the component cable at a cheap price. I'm getting myself a new DAC soon, so I'll have a go at making a cable like yours, thanks for your help.


 
   
  Your best bet is to pop to your nearest Maplin, they will sell you something suitable off the roll. For short USB's I've used boutique stuff like pure silver but would just use a mini SPOFC or copper starquad for longer stuff. They stock this at Maplin for less than £2 pm...


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





kepler28nm said:


> Sorry for not being clear, but I'm talking about braiding at y splitter area. Since each channel with get 4 cables(two positive, two ground), do you treat each channel as 2 separate wire or braid them as 8 separate wires?


 
   
  Each side would be easiest to do in a standard 4 cable round braid. Then join them into whatever preferred 8 wire braid you wish.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





audiofreakie said:


> HELPPPP.....
> need some advice how to open my iem Sony XBA 4 without harm the housing.
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I'm not sure if you are crazy, or just ambitious...  Maybe a little bit of both!  Both great qualities, shared by many that subscribe to this thread!  These are likely glued together, and are probably not designed to be serviceable.  As was already mentioned, you will probably need to cut them open.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I believe BTG Audio does conversions for IEMs to removeable cables.


----------



## pexon

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Your best bet is to pop to your nearest Maplin, they will sell you something suitable off the roll. For short USB's I've used boutique stuff like pure silver but would just use a mini SPOFC or copper starquad for longer stuff. They stock this at Maplin for less than £2 pm...


 
  Went today actually, got some 4 core stuff the bloke said would work. I'll give it a go and report back.


----------



## pexon

A few shots of my RCA interconnects


----------



## Toxic Cables

Those look great.


----------



## pexon

Thanks very much man, I'm new to the audio sleeving, been doing computer sleeving for a while, so I suppose its a transferable skill.


----------



## SpudHarris

@ Pexon - Nice work, very neat....


----------



## audiofreakie

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> I had some ideas, but then I read "without harm the housing."  Only thing you might do is try to contact Sony or a repair center and see if they will share the repair or maintenance manual with you.  Otherwise prepare to cut it open and hope you can glue it back together nicely.


 
  thanks for the advice, I have contact sony-asia via email, hope they will share some service maintenance info for me...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> I'm not sure if you are crazy, or just ambitious...  Maybe a little bit of both!  Both great qualities, shared by many that subscribe to this thread!  These are likely glued together, and are probably not designed to be serviceable.  As was already mentioned, you will probably need to cut them open.


 
  I love the sound, even than my UE TF10. XBA 4 y chord cable and the attachable cable type make me stress, I can't taste other cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, specially my fav pure silver solid core ...
  I have a bottle strong chemical fluid to clean acrylic, haven't try it, waiting for Sony reply my email.


----------



## yuujin

HomeGrownAudio 7N with Switchcraft jacks.


----------



## cogsand gears

Toxic SPC IE80 cable:


----------



## bavman

Here's a cable I'm working on now. I used bitpower sleeving from frozencpu. It's not complete yet because I forgot which wires I soldered to which part and I have wait till I'm home to borrow my dad's multimeter


----------



## Mad Max

Sweet!
   
  Edit: That sleeving looks nice.  Will try it out later.


----------



## liamstrain

red right, black ground?


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> red right, black ground?


 
   
  Usually thats the case.


----------



## D2000

Also, quick question:
   
  Anyone know of a 3-6 inch right angle mini male to mini female (right angle optional/preferred).
   
  I'd make one myself but all female adapters to buy are too long for my needs. Having a pre-made female mini allows it to be pretty short.
   
  If that isn't familiar, than can anyone recommend some (short plug) female mini cables for cheap? The male right angled can be DIY'd..
   
  Cheers in advance.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> Also, quick question:
> 
> Anyone know of a 3-6 inch right angle mini male to mini female (right angle optional/preferred).
> 
> ...


 
   
  Other than really cheap ones off of ebay, I don't know of any cable-mount mini's that are low profile.  That being said, most female mini's meant for panel or board mounting are quite small and could be adapted to a low profile adapter with just some heatshrink or some epoxy putty/Sugru solution.
   
  http://www.switchcraft.com/Category.aspx?Parent=942  The surface mount ones are about as small as you can get.  The panel mount might be a bit more robust.  You can get a similar jack at a Radio Shack or similar electronics parts store.


----------



## bavman

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> red right, black ground?


 
  Should have been smart about it and done it that way...but I really didn't pay attention which one got soldered were lol. Well as long as they get soldered the same way on the other end I'll be fine


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Toxic SPC IE80 cable:


 
  Very nicely made, as usual.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Other than really cheap ones off of ebay, I don't know of any cable-mount mini's that are low profile.  That being said, most female mini's meant for panel or board mounting are quite small and could be adapted to a low profile adapter with just some heatshrink or some epoxy putty/Sugru solution.
> 
> http://www.switchcraft.com/Category.aspx?Parent=942  The surface mount ones are about as small as you can get.  The panel mount might be a bit more robust.  You can get a similar jack at a Radio Shack or similar electronics parts store.


 
  Fantastic idea Fraggler! The sugru and surface mount should be perfect! They're for a conversion of some HD 215's to bluetooth.. I'll be posting a thread once it's completed.
   
  Cheers buddy !


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Other than really cheap ones off of ebay, I don't know of any cable-mount mini's that are low profile.  That being said, most female mini's meant for panel or board mounting are quite small and could be adapted to a low profile adapter with just some heatshrink or some epoxy putty/Sugru solution.
> 
> http://www.switchcraft.com/Category.aspx?Parent=942  The surface mount ones are about as small as you can get.  The panel mount might be a bit more robust.  You can get a similar jack at a Radio Shack or similar electronics parts store.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





d2000 said:


> Fantastic idea Fraggler! The sugru and surface mount should be perfect! They're for a conversion of some HD 215's to bluetooth.. I'll be posting a thread once it's completed.
> 
> Cheers buddy !


 
  Also - here's an idea - since the male jack in question will not be removed once installed, it's not really necessary to have a female jack is it?
  Would soldering the corresponding wires to the correct tips of the male mini on the bluetooth reciever work? I can't see why it wouldn't. This would dramatically reduce the limited space I have being taken up.(see receiver in question below)


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> Also - here's an idea - since the male jack in question will not be removed once installed, it's not really necessary to have a female jack is it?
> Would soldering the corresponding wires to the correct tips of the male mini on the bluetooth reciever work? I can't see why it wouldn't. This would dramatically reduce the limited space I have being taken up.(see receiver in question below)


 
  I recon it would work. May possibly need to heat sink the jack plug at the top in order to limit the heat getting to the internal components off the receiver.
   
  Or, open up the receiver and eliminate the jack plug altogether?


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Or, open up the receiver and eliminate the jack plug altogether?


 
   
  My first thought. If you're going to violate the warranty, there's no point in going halfway.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I recon it would work. May possibly need to heat sink the jack plug at the top in order to limit the heat getting to the internal components off the receiver.
> 
> Or, open up the receiver and eliminate the jack plug altogether?


 
   
  If you are up for it, and are trying to a complete conversion, then cracking open the case and removing the plugs altogether is a good idea.  Less complexity, fewer joints that could break over time.  
   
  And like Ardgedee said, you might as well go all the way.


----------



## D2000

fraggler said:


> If you are up for it, and are trying to a complete conversion, then cracking open the case and removing the plugs altogether is a good idea.  Less complexity, fewer joints that could break over time.
> 
> And like Ardgedee said, you might as well go all the way.




Cheers Luke, Ardgedee and Fraggler. That advice is well recieved. I'll probably go all the way.

Alas, no more.. I've digressed to much.

Back to the cables


----------



## onyu

Did this today. Koss DJ100, girlfriend braided Mogami W2534 wire, I did the rest. Had some problems with Neutrik plug, first time I've used an angle one;
   
  Sorry for crappy phone pic.
   
  Looks good enough for me


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





onyu said:


> Did this today. Koss DJ100, girlfriend braided Mogami W2534 wire, I did the rest. Had some problems with Neutrik plug, first time I've used an angle one;
> 
> Sorry for crappy phone pic.
> 
> Looks good enough for me


 
  I like the 4 colors together.  Usually most people pick one or two colors.  Nice job.


----------



## BK_856er

I need to make and sleeve a DC power umbilical to go between a DIY amp power supply and a DIY amp (16 wires, 18ga each, 22 inches in length).  What's a high quality flexible product to use for this application and I where should I buy it?  Some of the cheap "techflex" I've seen is stiff and ugly and I want to avoid that.
   
  Also, any tips on twising or braiding the wiring to keep it as managable as possible?
   
  BK


----------



## 290752

would normal paracord have "cotton" like feel to them? I just got my bitspower super tight sleeve, and it's too stiff. I would prefer to have linen soft sleeves.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





kepler28nm said:


> would normal paracord have "cotton" like feel to them? I just got my bitspower super tight sleeve, and it's too stiff. I would prefer to have linen soft sleeves.


 
  The paracords that I have used (mostly micro) have a smoother feel than cotton, but not softer if that makes any sense.  They are basically made out of a nylon multifilament braid.  Not quite silky, or soft, but definitely better than any PET or other plasticky sleeve.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> The paracords that I have used (mostly micro) have a smoother feel than cotton, but not softer if that makes any sense.  They are basically made out of a nylon multifilament braid.  Not quite silky, or soft, but definitely better than any PET or other plasticky sleeve.


 
  Hi Fraggler, any ideas where we can get them from (besides Amazon).. have been looking on ebay for Type 1 but havent found any as yet.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Hi Fraggler, any ideas where we can get them from (besides Amazon).. have been looking on ebay for Type 1 but havent found any as yet.


 
  http://www.itstactical.com/store/its-accessory-paracord-type-i/
   
  http://www.lifeviewoutdoors.com/hiking-and-camping-gear/cordage-tape-and-accessories/type-1-paracord-mil-c-5040.html
   
  http://www.takknife.com/training_knives_00003e.htm


----------



## FraGGleR

anthony1 said:


> Hi Fraggler, any ideas where we can get them from (besides Amazon).. have been looking on ebay for Type 1 but havent found any as yet.




5staredc is the seller is buying from on ebay.


----------



## apollinaris

My first attempt with making cable upgrade for AKG with mini-XLR termination (Neutrik/REAN mini-XLR).
  Nylon multifilament + a bit of MDPC-x sleeving, Mogami W2893 inside, custom-made barrel made of two types of wood.
   
  That Viablue 3.5mm plug is a nightmare to solder, so small pins inside and no grip at all. Indeed, premium exterior, horrible interior.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Love the bead!  I agree on the ViaBlue as well... it is easier now... with my new soldering station... but still a little bit of a pain.  I need to make an extension for my CIEMS so that I can plug them into the stereo.... maybe I'll use W2893.  It's inexpensive enough.... I don't want to spend the $$$ on 40ft of SPC, even if I did build my CIEM cable out of SPC.


----------



## limpidglitch

Not quite up to the standards of this thread, but I'm content, for now at least.
   
  HD25-1 refitted with an HD650 cable.


----------



## SpudHarris

Made this tonight for powering my HE-6 from my incoming topping TP60......


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> Not quite up to the standards of this thread, but I'm content, for now at least.
> 
> HD25-1 refitted with an HD650 cable.


 
   
  Love it.  Very neat wrapping.  Gorgeous picture.  Goodness I miss my HD25-1's.


----------



## FraGGleR

My answer to a challenge someone presented to me:
   
   

   
  30-pin to mini-A for a -dB Solo, as low-profile as I could make it.


----------



## ardgedee

Wild. I'd love to see the insides of the dock connector. That takes more than soldering wire ends to pins, doesn't it?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Wild. I'd love to see the insides of the dock connector. That takes more than soldering wire ends to pins, doesn't it?


 
   
  The connections are no different than a normal 30-pin to USB cable.  Just has to be planned and executed much more precisely due to the low profiled connector.  But I just so happened to take pics while building


----------



## ardgedee

Hah. So a USB connection for the dock is basically just a straight wire, no internal circuit necessary? That makes it even easier than a simple audio line-out. Good to know!


----------



## kingoftown1

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Made this tonight for powering my HE-6 from my incoming topping TP60......


 
  I'd love to get your impressions of the TP60 when you get it.  Have you had any other t-amps in the past?


----------



## SpudHarris

kingoftown1 said:


> I'd love to get your impressions of the TP60 when you get it.  Have you had any other t-amps in the past?




Will do.

No experience at all but I have it on good authority that the TP60 coupled with the HE-6 is a bit of an eye opener. It's cheap and although it requires a mod to reduce the output it's a bit of fun, I'm quite looking forward to it as I think the HE-6 has massive potential. This may lead to the more expensive purchase of the Little Dot VI +......


----------



## kingoftown1

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Will do.
> No experience at all but I have it on good authority that the TP60 coupled with the HE-6 is a bit of an eye opener. It's cheap and although it requires a mod to reduce the output it's a bit of fun, I'm quite looking forward to it as I think the HE-6 has massive potential. This may lead to the more expensive purchase of the Little Dot VI +......


 

 Nice, I'm looking at it mostly for my bedroom speaker setup, but I _do_ happen to have a speaker tap breakout cable for my fostex


----------



## garcsa

My new interconnect: Canare L-4E6S + Canare F-12  jacks.  Two blue conductors for left, two white conducors for right channel ( 2 x 21 AWG + 2 x 21 AWG ), metal shield as ground. Faster bass, better soundstage. Great cable and plugs for affordable price! With the little help from Mr. Yasuhiro Tsukuda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   

   
   
   BTW on the 2nd pic there is my Meelec CC51,  recabled with more durable M11+ cables.


----------



## ostewart

My first DIY recable from scratch using Toxic Cables 26awg SPC, braiding it takes the longest, and as it was my first braid its not perfectly consistent but the cable is super soft and easy to work with, but im happy with the end result, sounds good. Also the Y-split is a case from some old Pailiccs jacks that broke, filled with hot glue, strain relief in the housing is hot glue too.
  Pailiccs are my favourite jacks to work with, they look nice and are good quality, a little flux and it sticks straight away.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





tangster said:


> http://www.itstactical.com/store/its-accessory-paracord-type-i/
> 
> http://www.lifeviewoutdoors.com/hiking-and-camping-gear/cordage-tape-and-accessories/type-1-paracord-mil-c-5040.html
> 
> http://www.takknife.com/training_knives_00003e.htm


 
   
  Quote: 





fraggler said:


> 5staredc is the seller is buying from on ebay.


 
   
  Thanks Fraggler and Tangster


----------



## bavman

Weekends are a nice break with time to actually do stuff.
  I used some old CAT3 cable I found in our basement, bitspower sleeving, and some Rean 3.5mm plugs (much better than those $.99 on ebay) for the cable. Found some 3.5mm jacks at radioshack, although they're kinda crappy and a tad loose with some other plugs (but not the rean ones)
  Not bad for around $20.


----------



## audiofreakie

I contact Sony on my project to mod detachable of my XBA 4 iem.
  and their reply as:
   
   
  --------------- Original Message ---------------
 From:  [DoNotReplyContactUs.BTIS@ap.sony.com]
 Sent: 09/11/2012 16:17
 To: CICTechSupport.SI@ap.sony.com
 Subject: Servicing and Repair - XBA-4 - Johanes - Fernando

 Hy Sony...

 I'm one of Sony Earphone fanboy.
 I'm now in a project to custom my own Sony XBA 4 earphone.
 Will Sony share the repair or maintenance manual with me? I want to open the housing my XBA4 without harm the housing. All project is my inisiative and for my personal purpose only.


 thanks for the appreciation.


 regards.
 Johanes Fernando
  
   
  ---------------------------------------
   
  Dear Mr. Johanes Fernando

 Thank you for your email

 Responding your email, we would like inform you  that Headphone model XBA-4 cannot be repair. Therefore we are sorry that we cannot assist you. As additional information, we do not have information regarding Manual Service for repair product.

 Thank you for your attention and your deeply kind understanding. Should you have further enquiries, do not hesitate to inform us back or kindly contact our Sony Customer Information Center (CIC) at 021-29948800 every Monday to Friday from 09.00am to 05.00pm.


 Best Regards,
 Desmon Saputra
 Customer Information Center
 PT. Sony Indonesia
 23rd Floor, Suite 2301, Wisma GKBI Buidling
 Jl. Jend Sudirman Kav. 28
 Tel. +6221 2994-8800
 Email     : http://www.sony.co.id/section/contactus
 Web      : www.sony.co.id
   
  Must find another way.....
   
   
   
   
   
  btw, my latest project:
  8 braids pure silver solid core, shielded with mogami cooper, sony miniplug, mold with epoxy, need some final touch on the plug...


----------



## Currawong

Got out my spare Mundorf and Black Dragon to make some adaptors. The mini-XLR one is for a cable system -- my headphones are terminated in mini-4pin XLRs so I can plug in one of a variety of adaptors.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Nice work Amos.
   
  For those wishing to make their own HD800 cables, i now have 2 different types of my own custom made HD800 connectors available, one accepts same sized wire as all other HD800 connectors, while the other accepts cables up to 5mm thick, and will easily accept 2 x 18AWG wires, with no modifications.
   
  Mine are the two on the right,
   

   

   
  I now also have connectors for most IEM and headphone cables available for purchase in my ebay shop, please check my sig for link.


----------



## cogsand gears

Low pro ipod LOD


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





audiofreakie said:


>


 
   
  Cool now with the right music you should be able to magnetize all kinds of nails and screwdrivers etc... 
  Maybe play some Bieber to demagnetize... J/K 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  That is a very unique cable you've built!


----------



## ardgedee

cogsand gears said:


> Low pro ipod LOD


 

   
  How did you do the marbling? My guess is to use a piece of black epoxy and a piece of white epoxy and fold them over each other, but I would worry about overdoing it and ending up with grey epoxy.


----------



## Raguvian

cogsand gears - what kind of right angle connector is that? I like it!


----------



## samsquanch

I wonder if I'm the only one who saw this....


----------



## DingoSmuggler

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> cogsand gears - what kind of right angle connector is that? I like it!


 
  My guess is a standard straight plug (with custom molded body of course)
  But that could be completely wrong
   
   
   


> I wonder if I'm the only one who saw this....


 
  classic!
  you win at internets


----------



## KimLaroux

This zebra LOD is really cool. Another piece of art.
   
  But isn't the wire a little short? There doesn't seem to be much left to reach the input of a portable amp. Could you post a picture of it used in a setup? I'm curious how much you have to bend it...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





samsquanch said:


> I wonder if I'm the only one who saw this....


 






 How did you spot that.
   
  Nice work, Luke.


----------



## D2000

-Post Made Irrelevant by Better Answers-


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> cogsand gears - what kind of right angle connector is that? I like it!


 
   
  He uses right-angle Neutrik's as far as I know. They're great for DIY as they basically strip right down to the bare essentials.


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Low pro ipod LOD


 
   
  I love this, very creative. May I ask, why is the wire so short between the 3.5mm and the LOD?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> How did you do the marbling? My guess is to use a piece of black epoxy and a piece of white epoxy and fold them over each other, but I would worry about overdoing it and ending up with grey epoxy.


 
  Correct! Yes, it is indeed a fine line between black and white patterning and grey.
  Quote: 





raguvian said:


> cogsand gears - what kind of right angle connector is that? I like it!


 
  Its a Neutrik right angle without the body. Plus I cut all the solder tabs shorter.
  Quote: 





dingosmuggler said:


> My guess is a standard straight plug (with custom molded body of course)
> But that could be completely wrong


 
  Nope. See above ;D
  Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> This zebra LOD is really cool. Another piece of art.
> 
> But isn't the wire a little short? There doesn't seem to be much left to reach the input of a portable amp. Could you post a picture of it used in a setup? I'm curious how much you have to bend it...


 
  Thank you. Picture below as requested.
  Quote: 





pwnm30rdi3 said:


> I love this, very creative. May I ask, why is the wire so short between the 3.5mm and the LOD?


 
  Thank you. This is why its so short: Im not a fan of too much excess cable. Makes it more likely to get caught on things.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





samsquanch said:


> I wonder if I'm the only one who saw this....


 
  HA! Awesome. I love cats, but I guess that shows! Well spotted sir.
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> How did you spot that.
> 
> Nice work, Luke.


 
  Thanks Frank


----------



## dadong

Some glamour shots of a pair of interconnects that I made. 
   
  Switchcraft rca + 8 strands of 20awg spc cable


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





dadong said:


> Some glamour shots of a pair of interconnects that I made.
> 
> Switchcraft rca + 8 strands of 20awg spc cable


 
  Very nice work! Beautiful!


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





dadong said:


> Some glamour shots of a pair of interconnects that I made.
> 
> Switchcraft rca + 8 strands of 20awg spc cable


 
  Gorgeous braiding, whoever did it (girlfriends are quite often involved in this process among this thread's members ! Very neat and stylish cable.
  How did you connect/solder 8 strands to the RCAs? 3 strands to each channel + 2 to ground?


----------



## dadong

apollinaris said:


> Gorgeous braiding, whoever did it (girlfriends are quite often involved in this process among this thread's members ! Very neat and stylish cable.
> How did you connect/solder 8 strands to the RCAs? 3 strands to each channel + 2 to ground?


 

   
  It's 4 conductors on the center and 4 on the ground so it's 8 strands per interconnect. Soldering 4 20awg conductors onto connectors is absolutely brutal.


----------



## plazza

_*a dear friend where I can buy these cable subistituição????*_


----------



## plazza

_*cables headphones???*_


----------



## 290752

My very first headphone cable. 8 conductors, 5' 7N copper wires.


----------



## HumanSaurusRex

My first DIY cable to replace the stock on my T50rp.


----------



## FraGGleR

humansaurusrex said:


> My first DIY cable to replace the stock on my T50rp.




Looks great, Alex!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





dadong said:


> Some glamour shots of a pair of interconnects that I made.
> 
> Switchcraft rca + 8 strands of 20awg spc cable


 
  Those are nice... and would work really well from my DVD Transport to my Receiver.... send over for me to evaluate for you!


----------



## Deathdeisel

Hey guys where would you reccomend  to go to build a pair of my own RCAs? Looking for something of high quality, but not super expensive. Wiring would also be nice to find. Any reccomendations? 
   
  (Yes I know these arent pictures at all, but I promise ill post pics of them when done )
   
  Thanks, DD.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Hey guys where would you reccomend  to go to build a pair of my own RCAs? Looking for something of high quality, but not super expensive. Wiring would also be nice to find. Any reccomendations?


 
   
  To buy parts or to have someone do it for you?
   
  Standard parts: Mouser, DigiKey, Markertek, Allied Electronics.


----------



## dadong

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> Those are nice... and would work really well from my DVD Transport to my Receiver.... send over for me to evaluate for you!


 




   
   



deathdeisel said:


> Hey guys where would you reccomend  to go to build a pair of my own RCAs? Looking for something of high quality, but not super expensive. Wiring would also be nice to find. Any reccomendations?
> 
> (Yes I know these arent pictures at all, but I promise ill post pics of them when done )
> 
> Thanks, DD.


 

   
  I ebay most of my parts since I live in canada and shipping from the states is painfully expensive. favorite diy cables in these forums seems to be toxic cable or double helix nucleotide but a cheaper alternative is navship on ebay.


----------



## garcsa

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Hey guys where would you reccomend  to go to build a pair of my own RCAs? Looking for something of high quality, but not super expensive. Wiring would also be nice to find. Any reccomendations?
> 
> (Yes I know these arent pictures at all, but I promise ill post pics of them when done )
> 
> Thanks, DD.


 
  You can try [size=small]Redco[/size] too. Great prices, items and consumer support.


----------



## apollinaris

Got my hands on the newest Viablue splitter, NF-A7. Pretty neat barrel and compared to their other splitter, rather compact and nice. 
  The sleeving is Viablue as well. Such a headache to work with, very fraying at the ends, even if using common techniques like hot knife or lighter. Make sure to order extra length to cover those lost cm's of fraying ends. Use longer heatshrink as well to firmly fix this little beast. Otherwise it will sneak out from under the heatshrink.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





apollinaris said:


> Got my hands on the newest Viablue splitter, NF-A7. Pretty neat barrel and compared to their other splitter, rather compact and nice.
> The sleeving is Viablue as well. Such a headache to work with, very fraying at the ends, even if using common techniques like hot knife or lighter. Make sure to order extra length to cover those lost cm's of fraying ends. Use longer heatshrink as well to firmly fix this little beast. Otherwise it will sneak out from under the heatshrink.


 
  That is a sweet job apollnaris
   
  How bout some more pics of the other end


----------



## apollinaris

Sure. here you go. The Furutech plug is crazy heavy and solid, but a fantastic confident feeling.
  My only weak part here is sleeving those Sennheiser connectors - I never can make it look slimmer and thinner as some other head-fiers here do. But then, how else can you fix the nylon sleeving at that end, than by pulling it onto the connector and heatshrinking over it?


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





dadong said:


> I ebay most of my parts since I live in canada and shipping from the states is painfully expensive. favorite diy cables in these forums seems to be toxic cable or double helix nucleotide but a cheaper alternative is navship on ebay.


 
   
  Toxic Cable's and Double Helix' wires are well-reputed, but they're different from Navships'.
   
  Navships' specialty is silver-plated copper wire with industrial/military grade Teflon or Kapton insulation, which makes them very stiff. The upside is a massive range of wire gauges.
   
  Toxic and DH sell copper wire of a much higher grade than Navships, more finely stranded and insulated in PTFE or similar, a much more supple plastic. A considerably narrower range of wire gauges.
   
  To split the difference, many home builders get starquad cable made by Mogami or Canare. Cheaper than Toxic Cables and Double Helix and about as limber (as long as the gauges are similar) but the constituent copper is also not as high quality. Also, if you intend to strip the outer cable jacket of your starquad and expose the wires, you're stuck with the wire insulation colors they give you, which might be black, or clear, or blue, or a range of reds and pinks... Some people care, some people don't, but it's something to be aware of.


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

Quote: 





apollinaris said:


> Sure. here you go. The Furutech plug is crazy heavy and solid, but a fantastic confident feeling.
> My only weak part here is sleeving those Sennheiser connectors - I never can make it look slimmer and thinner as some other head-fiers here do. But then, how else can you fix the nylon sleeving at that end, than by pulling it onto the connector and heatshrinking over it?


 
   
  You could always pull the nylon sleeving off (past the viablue y-splitter) and replace it with shrink wrap.
  It gives a cool look and feel.
   
  Just an option!


----------



## Athur126

Anyone know where to find etymotics ER4 pins? Want to diy a cable but cant seem to find a source...


----------



## Xan7hos

Can someone direct me to where I can find a vendor or a person to commission an adapter for a RE-Zero balanced connector female to ibasso/hirose male? Basically I want to plug my Re-Zero to my iBasso PB1


----------



## ambchang

BTG Audio wires are also great if you want to braid your own cables.  I have built quite a few cables with their wires, and I have to say, they look great, and sound great too.
   
  Where did you get those ViaBlue splitters?


----------



## Deathdeisel

Ookay wow. Im kind of overwhelmed. Im just looking for a simple interconnect for RCA to RCA, Amp to DAC. Looking for something good quality and that wont cause loss of signal, I dont mind paying for it, but am having a hard time finding just that. DH and Toxic are a bit too expensive for my tastes. Other options? If not I found a few RCA connects that I like, but cable wise im completely lost.


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





ambchang said:


> Where did you get those ViaBlue splitters?


 
  If you search for "Viablue NF-A7", you can find already quite a few online stores selling them. I guess they were released sometime this October or something. I'm talking about Europe in any event, don't know if they are already available overseas though.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





apollinaris said:


> If you search for "Viablue NF-A7", you can find already quite a few online stores selling them. I guess they were released sometime this October or something. I'm talking about Europe in any event, don't know if they are already available overseas though.


 
  Its much better looking than the original splitter - size wise. The original IMO was huge. Would have been good though to have a 2 hole exit one like the larger version as opposed to just the large single hole


----------



## Toxic Cables




----------



## TrollDragon

My DIY interconnect for the soon to arrive Colorfly C3 and my FiiO E11.


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> My DIY interconnect for the soon to arrive Colorfly C3 and my FiiO E11.


 
   
  Sexy.
  Love the wood jacks, very nice touch.


----------



## 7sonic

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Speaking of paracord...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey Fraggler, I really liked what you did with these Shure headphones, and I wanted to give it a try too. I even got the same color paracord lol, I thought it looked really good.
  Anyway, this is my first recable, and I am making my first cable along with it, and my question was, how did you braid that? It looks great, but when I tried,
  it didn't go as well. Did you do a tight braid, or looser braid?


----------



## Armaegis

Some "work in progress" shots. Man, this took a painfully long time to do... 
   
   

   
   

   
   

   
  8 strand braid
  silver plated copper (solid)
   
  Starting with 5 feet leaves me about 3.5 feet after braiding. I was aiming for 4, so pretty close. Guess I'll just have to start with more wire when I do the second half of the cable. 
   
  I practiced making these braids with shoelaces first, then stranded wire. Those were a piece of cake compared to the solid stuff which I was practically wrestling with the whole time


----------



## 290752

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


>


 
  Do you carry this NF-A7 splitter? I couldn't find it in your store...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kepler28nm said:


> Do you carry this NF-A7 splitter? I couldn't find it in your store...


 
  I carry all Viablue splitters, i will try to get them listed sometime this week, i have been meaning to, for the last few months.
   
  18AWG Versions of my OCC wires, now also available. I will try to get a bunch of new DIY gear listed this week, or next weekend.


----------



## Deathdeisel

So guys, im having issues determining wire size. As said earlier trying to just build a interconnect for amp to DAC, with RCA jacks. Found jacks here:
   
  https://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=301&bc=no  or here, no real preference
  http://www.markertek.com/Connectors-Adapters/Audio-Connectors/RCA-Connectors/TecNec/GP-PRD.xhtml
   
  Wire size I figure really the thicker the better, up until a certain point of course. However for the trouble im kind of just thinking of going with these from schiit:
  http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=12
   
  They seem decent, but dont really know otherwise. Wire wise im seeing like 10AWG is the thicket I could go. I could buy from a different store, but really some people spend way too much on interconnects.


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> So guys, im having issues determining wire size. As said earlier trying to just build a interconnect for amp to DAC, with RCA jacks. Found jacks here:
> 
> https://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=301&bc=no  or here, no real preference
> http://www.markertek.com/Connectors-Adapters/Audio-Connectors/RCA-Connectors/TecNec/GP-PRD.xhtml
> ...


 
   
  22, 24, or 26awg.  there's really no reason to go larger.  10 will be a nightmare to work with.  I've made rca cables with 14awg twister pair, and noticed no difference from 22awg.  If your cable is going to be 1 foot, then there's no reason for overly large wire gauges.  I've routinely done 100'+ microphone cable runs with Belden 9451 (22awg, 2 conductor with foil shield + drain wire) with no issue.  I find 22 the easiest to work with when soldering, no real reason just a preference.
   
  10awg would be recommended for high wattage subwoofer cables.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> So guys, im having issues determining wire size. As said earlier trying to just build a interconnect for amp to DAC, with RCA jacks. Found jacks here:


 
   
  Monoprice also has house brand RCA plugs for $1.80 each. They don't look awesome but I've used them in projects and they work perfectly OK.
   
  Monoprice and Markertek have better prices than Redco, but only if you're ordering a large quantity of stuff since you're looking at a base shipping charge of $5-8 on top of your order, depending on where you live.
   
  For ones-and-twos things like this, Redco is probably your better bet. They also have the Neutrik NYS352G for even less than the house brand plug; I haven't tried this particular connector but in general Neutrik's NYS series have been good to me.
   
  10AWG wire might technically fit through the opening in the plug shell but you'll have a hard time soldering it to the plug's tabs. Not to mention trying to get the plug shell over the joints once you're done, since the wires won't be laying flat around the joints.
   
  A quartet of ultra-short 10AWG wire (what you need for a stereo connection) can be stiff enough to lift your equipment right off the shelf, too.
   
   
   If your goal is to build a very short interconnect you gain little or nothing performance-wise from using massive cable; electrical effects are cumulative over distance and your cable run is considerably shorter than average. Inside your equipment, electricity is going to be conducted over much longer distances through much smaller conductors, and you don't seem to mind that.
   
  Try building something with 24-22 AWG or so for your first project. No larger than 20 AWG. This will still be large for your purpose but not unwieldy. You'll be plenty happy with the result, I think.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> For ones-and-twos things like this, Redco is probably your better bet. They also have the Neutrik NYS352G for even less than the house brand plug; I haven't tried this particular connector but in general Neutrik's NYS series have been good to me.


 
  I've used that connector. It's very easy to solder to and works perfectly. Only negative is that it doesn't have a strain relief, but RCA jacks don't tend to get strained anyway.


----------



## FraGGleR

For audio interconnects, rarely would anything over 22awg be necessary or make sense.  Additionally, there are those that believe larger gauges of wire will actually hurt the sound.  The most basic Neutriks and the house RCA from Redco work just fine.  If you want to go fancier, Ram Electronics has some silver plated connectors with nice aluminum shells for $3 a pop.  Find Vintage Audio Labs on ebay if you want high end at a relatively low price.  They have rhodium plated tellurium copper RCA's with carbon fiber and rhodium plated shells for $6 a piece.  
   
  Picking up a couple feet of Mogami or Canare starquad with any of these connectors will give you a very nice interconnect.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





tangster said:


> I've used that connector. It's very easy to solder to and works perfectly. Only negative is that it doesn't have a strain relief, but RCA jacks don't tend to get strained anyway.


 
   
  Quote: 





fraggler said:


> For audio interconnects, rarely would anything over 22awg be necessary or make sense.  Additionally, there are those that believe larger gauges of wire will actually hurt the sound.  The most basic Neutriks and the house RCA from Redco work just fine.  If you want to go fancier, Ram Electronics has some silver plated connectors with nice aluminum shells for $3 a pop.  *Find Vintage Audio Labs on ebay if you want high end at a relatively low price.  They have rhodium plated tellurium copper RCA's with carbon fiber and rhodium plated shells* for $6 a piece.
> 
> Picking up a couple feet of Mogami or Canare starquad with any of these connectors will give you a very nice interconnect.


 
   
  I have used the Neutrik RCA jacks too. Plenty good IMHO.  
   
  The Valab RCA's are so tasty! I must find a reason to buy a pair.....


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I have used the Neutrik RCA jacks too. Plenty good IMHO.
> 
> The Valab RCA's are so tasty! I must find a reason to buy a pair.....


 
  I don't understand this "reason to buy" thing you are talking about...


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> I have used the Neutrik RCA jacks too. Plenty good IMHO.
> 
> The Valab RCA's are so tasty! I must find a reason to buy a pair.....


 
  Even with international delivery $7 a piece is less than I pay for Neutriks. I might be putting in a an order from them soon.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Opinions on screw on securings vs soldering? Would make things easier for sure, and man those things look nice..
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valab-K-line-Rhodium-Plated-RCA-Connectors-Plug-2-pairs-/251188075007?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item3a7bf9d9ff
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/MS-Audio-Gold-Plated-Tellurium-Copper-RCA-Plugs-2-Pair-/300704309806?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item46035fa22e


----------



## SpudHarris

fraggler said:


> Picking up a couple feet of Mogami or Canare starquad with any of these connectors will give you a very nice interconnect.




x1 

Mogami or Canare Starquad are ace. Mogami do a mini Starquad type which is great for LODs and headphones.... Can't remember the suffix but it has 4 different coloured wires.


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Opinions on screw on securings vs soldering? Would make things easier for sure, and man those things look nice..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valab-K-line-Rhodium-Plated-RCA-Connectors-Plug-2-pairs-/251188075007?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item3a7bf9d9ff
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MS-Audio-Gold-Plated-Tellurium-Copper-RCA-Plugs-2-Pair-/300704309806?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item46035fa22e


 
   
  I'd go with solder myself.  If you're using solid wire then there's no real issue with using screw terminal connections, but if you're using stranded wire you would want to put a ferrule on the stripped portion.  From looking at their ebay listing, and a quick search of Valab connectors, it doesn't appear that they come with any, you'll need to buy some and an appropriate crimper.  Trying to tighten a screw on stranded wire will either push the wires out of its way and not make connection, or will pinch and break them.  If you're wiring something dealing with 120/240 vac and you attempt to use a screw to hold stranded wires (similar to these RCA's) it's against UL and wiring codes because it's not a secure connection and the wire could fall out and shock/electrocute someone.  No you're not going to harm anyone with your audio level signals, but I just want to stress to you that this is not a solid connection.  Even tinning the tips with solder isn't enough, as solder will deform over time and will become a loose connection.
   
  Also I don't buy their selling point of "[size=x-large]decreasing 'dirty' side effect from soldering[/size]" that's just nonsense.  I'm pretty sure that WBT suggests using ferrules with their screw terminal rca's (ok just checked, yep they use ferrules).


----------



## ardgedee

A screw clamp connector will guarantee direct metal contact. If you then solder the joint to keep it in place, I'll find it hard to criticize...


----------



## ardgedee

Speaking of direct metal contact...
   
  I built an RSA female -> 3.5mm TRS male adaptor a few months ago. One of the channels developed a gap, so I wanted to build a new one that would avoid some of the first one's shortcomings.
   

   
  Principally, the nice, short wires were a liability: The run wasn't long enough for the adaptor to be limber, so the whole piece was effectively rigid. I figured my best option at this point was to have a longer run of wire between the two pieces, but I wasn't happy with an adaptor taking up too much space in my travel box...
   
  So, hey:
   
  1. On the TRS plug, cut down the ring solder tab to the same height as the tip tab. Cut and grind off excess metal from the sleeve tab, enough for it to safely fit between the two other tabs, plus some extra air. Also grind out a little metal at the folding point, to make it go over a little easier...
   

   
  2. On the RSA socket, turn the solder tabs on the RSA socket 90 degrees, so they're all parallel in an opposite way that they previously were...

   
  3. Bend the 3 and 4 tabs of the RSA socket over, and slide the sleeve tab under them. Then work at positioning the 1 and 2 tabs against the tip and ring tabs, respectively, until everything scrapes against each other with some springiness. Disassemble, tin, reassemble, solder.

   
  I've shimmed little insulators where the sleeve tab passes between the ring and tip tabs, just to be sure it doesn't flex its way to a short, and the cavity's filled with hot glue now.
   
  There is no step 4 yet: I intend to make a body for it from epoxy but I needed this adaptor ASAP. So aside from a wrap of electrical tape around the middle area, I'm using it exactly like this for the time being. Looks odd but works as well as I need it to.
   
  Technically this is off topic, since there was no cable involved. Sorry, guys...


----------



## Deathdeisel

Nice idea actually Ardgedee. So guys for wire, sorry I know tons of questions. 
   
  Ive heard silver plated copper wire is worse than pure copper/occ copper, is this true?


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> A screw clamp connector will guarantee direct metal contact. If you then solder the joint to keep it in place, I'll find it hard to criticize...


 
   
Talk to someone from the NEC or UL, they'll criticize it plenty.
   
Stranded wire under screw is not a good joint, sorry.  Solid wire?  Totally fine.
   
  Edit.  Read this as "shoulder the joint" as in wrap the wire around the screw, my bad...  But yeah, you can always pull screw out, and solder the wire in, that would do just fine, but a non screw terminal of the same RCA might be cheaper.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Okay so no screw on connectors, lol.  
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/USA-rhodium-Plated-RCA-Plug-Connector-4pcs-RCA003-/330732336677?_trksid=p2047675.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D119%26meid%3D3768621729688694301%26pid%3D100009%26prg%3D1089%26rk%3D4%26sd%3D251188075007%26
   
  Opinions?


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Ive heard silver plated copper wire is worse than pure copper/occ copper, is this true?


 
   
  Your Mileage May Vary. I'm going to back up the previous suggestions to get some nice Mogami or Canare wire and use that. It'll be less work for you and more failure-proof.
   
  Trust me, if you end up taking to this hobby, you're not going to run out of excuses to build variations of the cable as you see fit. So while you should build for the ages, keep your plans to the short term.
   
  Quote: 





samsquanch said:


> Stranded wire under screw is not a good joint, sorry.  Solid wire?  Totally fine.


 
   
I only meant in the sense of using the screw to hold the wire down while he solders it in place. Granted the screw will get stuck in place along with the wire, but it wouldn't be going anywhere else anyway. Hah, didn't see your correction until after I posted. No worries; for a first project spending a little extra for a little goof-proofness isn't such a bad thing. People have certainly spent more for more pointless reasons.


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I only meant in the sense of using the screw to hold the wire down while he solders it in place. Granted the screw will get stuck in place along with the wire, but it wouldn't be going anywhere else anyway.
> 
> *^I kind of like that idea....*
> 
> People have certainly spent more for more pointless reasons.


 
   
  Severely true.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Okay so no screw on connectors, lol.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/USA-rhodium-Plated-RCA-Plug-Connector-4pcs-RCA003-/330732336677?_trksid=p2047675.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D119%26meid%3D3768621729688694301%26pid%3D100009%26prg%3D1089%26rk%3D4%26sd%3D251188075007%26
> 
> Opinions?


 
   
  Yeah... I'm kind of at the point of suggesting you start with Neutrik connectors and some starquad cable. That's about six dollars for a very good cable built exactly to your needs. If you end up replacing it with one made of more exotic parts a couple months later, you can sell off the first one to a coworker for six bucks -- you'll recover your expenses to invest in the new project, they'll have a bargain deal on a very good cable, and everybody benefits.
   
  And if you decide you're not really into it, you're only out six bucks.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Yeah, Im kind of thinking the same. I really like the looks of the ones above, but tbh its a bit much. 
   
  However for starquad this is what ive found, stuff is kind of expensive isnt it? 
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-FT-BULK-CANARE-L-4E6S-L4E6S-STARQUAD-MIC-MICROPHONE-CABLE-21G-BLACK-FASTSHIP-/271019465208?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item3f1a04d9f8
   
  And for neutrik plugs, im not 100% sold on them. Bought 4 one time for making some interconnects (3.5mm plugs) and 1 of them is mostly faulty. It doesnt really click in at all, so the slightest bump and it disconnects. 
   
  Im thinking back to these for the rcas. 
  https://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=301&bc=no


----------



## samsquanch

I've also had issues with Neutrik RCA's, I'd suggest Switchcraft RCA's reliable as all hell, rugged, and clamp real nice and tight.
   
  http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=093-148
   
  you can get them with gold contacts and black back shells if you wish, I believe mouser has them in that configuration.


----------



## ardgedee

Starquad cable has four wires in it. You need two wires per channel for your interconnect. So you only need to order the literal amount you'll use, plus maybe a little extra to trim and fit inside the plug housing.
   
A foot of L-4E6S from Redco will cost you a whole fifty cents. That's sufficient for a foot-long(-ish) stereo interconnect.


----------



## kidchunks

I made the below in preparation of the a-100 and HE-6's arrival.
   
  Female XLR 4pin -> Banana Plugs


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Starquad cable has four wires in it. You need two wires per channel for your interconnect. So you only need to order the literal amount you'll use, plus maybe a little extra to trim and fit inside the plug housing.
> 
> A foot of L-4E6S from Redco will cost you a whole fifty cents. That's sufficient for a foot-long(-ish) stereo interconnect.


 
   
  Badass. Think ill just go that route then. Gracias for all the help amigo.


----------



## ostewart

New LOD i made, using Solid Core Silver Cable, with nylon sheathing and pailiccs jack, came out really good:


----------



## SpudHarris

kidchunks said:


> I made the below in preparation of the a-100 and HE-6's arrival.
> 
> Female XLR 4pin -> Banana Plugs




Nice. I did something similar for my Topping TP60 and HE-6 but with Hirose instead of XLR.


----------



## cogsand gears

New LOD. It came out well, but the photos didnt!


----------



## kidchunks

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Nice. I did something similar for my Topping TP60 and HE-6 but with Hirose instead of XLR.


 
   
  Nice Cable, simple and straight to the point!
   
  Did you have to solder or was it screw on? I didn't realize the plugs I purchased were too big for the gauge of wire I used so I had to solder them on.
   
  I wasn't looking to do any soldering for this project but things happen hahah.


----------



## Astrud

Let me show you my very first headphone recabling. Sorry, but I have to say : it's very elegant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  CAL! + Mogami + Amphenol


----------



## SpudHarris

kidchunks said:


> Nice Cable, simple and straight to the point!
> 
> Did you have to solder or was it screw on? I didn't realize the plugs I purchased were too big for the gauge of wire I used so I had to solder them on.
> 
> I wasn't looking to do any soldering for this project but things happen hahah.




Same as you I'm afraid, cable is far too small for the bananas. If it was something I had to look at all the time I probably would have sheathed them to make them fit better but hey it doesn't look too ghetto and works a treat. The HE-6 sounds seriously better with extra juice.


----------



## xx0xx

I have never really worked with solder and cables and DIY stuff before... but looking at this thread is making me want to replace every cable in my house with a custom made one. Not even for sound/power quality, but purely for aesthetics.
   
  What have you done to me, Head-Fi.

 WHAT HAVE YOU DONE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
   
  I'd really like to re-cable my HD238's but I might get those done by BTG or someone because I love my HD238s and will clumsily ruin them. I'll recable some HT-21s or something first for practice


----------



## pexon




----------



## rianchaos

Which cable did you use in bulding the usb cable?


----------



## julianbell92

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> New LOD. It came out well, but the photos didnt!


 
  Class job as per usual mate, I'll reply to your PM when I get the chance


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Class job as per usual mate, I'll reply to your PM when I get the chance


 
  Thanks dude!


----------



## kidchunks

HE-6 cable I've built using nucleotide copper wire with a viablue splitter.


----------



## julianbell92

Wow that braiding is sublime! Great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





kidchunks said:


> HE-6 cable I've built using nucleotide copper wire with a viablue splitter.


----------



## kidchunks

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Wow that braiding is sublime! Great job


 
   
  Thanks!


----------



## GTRagnarok

My first DIY cable:
   
 
   
  Mogami 2893 quad cable and Amphenol 3.5mm plug from redco.com
  Paracord sleeving from eBay


----------



## audiofreakie

My latest work, ordered by someone to build iem cable.
   
   
  True Silver ~ Silver Dragon
   
  Silver Dragon Cable+ WBT Solder + Silver Argentium Pin
   
  not yet finish, need the final finishing. hehehehehe...
  just keep posting.....................


----------



## ardgedee

Nice work! Where did you get the pins?


----------



## kitten wizard

Is the Mogami Miniquad an alright wire for a recable diy or would some generic TFC hook-up wire or even OFC hook-up wire be just as good?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





kitten wizard said:


> Is the Mogami Miniquad an alright wire for a recable diy or would some generic TFC hook-up wire or even OFC hook-up wire be just as good?


 
  +1 for Mogami W2893!  ...or W2534 stripped out of jacket and re-sleeved with Paracord.


----------



## kitten wizard

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> +1 for Mogami W2893!  ...or W2534 stripped out of jacket and re-sleeved with Paracord.


 
  Thank you for using the item number. I was about to place an order for W2799 which looks to have a thicker casing and less capacitance? idk what that even means lol.

 I really like the paracord idea. Is it possible to do it with the W2893? What size is easiest to work with?
  
   
  I have a thread up asking for help with all of this type of stuff because I'm so new to this. If you get a chance and care to help me out feel free to look it over and tell me what im missing.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





kitten wizard said:


> Thank you for using the item number. I was about to place an order for W2799 which looks to have a thicker casing and less capacitance? idk what that even means lol.
> 
> I really like the paracord idea. Is it possible to do it with the W2893? What size is easiest to work with?
> 
> ...


 
   
  The 2534 is much stiffer. If you take a look here you'll see that the 2534 is more heavily insulated, has higher over all gauge and coarser individual strand gauge, all making it less flexible.
  The 26AWG of the 2893 is more than sufficient for a headphone cable, and the differences in capacitance are trivial.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





kitten wizard said:


> Thank you for using the item number. I was about to place an order for W2799 which looks to have a thicker casing and less capacitance? idk what that even means lol.
> 
> I really like the paracord idea. Is it possible to do it with the W2893? What size is easiest to work with?
> 
> ...


 
  I could be wrong, but I believe the W2893 is 4 strands of 28awg and the W2534 is 4 strands of 24awg.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe the W2893 is 4 strands of 28awg and the W2534 is 4 strands of 24awg.


 
  2893 is 26, 2534 is 24.


----------



## kitten wizard

Sounds good. Made the alteration in my cart.
 Thanks for that heads up.
  @ limpidglitch Now you said in my thread that these wont fit the 2893 so what should I be using instead? The larger versions here?


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





kitten wizard said:


> Sounds good. Made the alteration in my cart.
> Thanks for that heads up.
> @ limpidglitch Now you said in my thread that these wont fit the 2893 so what should I be using instead? The larger versions here?


 
   
  It's all in the spec sheets.
  2534 and 2893 are 6.0 and 4.8mm Ø, respectively.
  NYS231L and 231 are 6 and 5mm Ø, respectively.
  Then you add/subtract jacket, heatshrink and sleeving.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





gtragnarok said:


> My first DIY cable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sweet!
  I love the Amphenol mini.  What's with the y-split heatshrink?  The lower half looks like it has something more underneath.  If not, maybe reheating the heatshrink will help or a second piece of heatshrink on top of the current one can reduce the jagged look.
   
   
   
  HD448 recable with 2893 + Amphenol mini alongside my similarly recabled M80:


----------



## morfologus

Hi,
 I would like to recable my shure srh440 headphones. Is there any chance to find a suitable 2.5mm plug which is fits in the headphones' housing?


----------



## kitten wizard

Quote: 





gtragnarok said:


> My first DIY cable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What are those connectors right there? They look like screw in while being the perfect size for attachment to cans. I might pick some of these up for my mod.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





kitten wizard said:


> What are those connectors right there? They look like screw in while being the perfect size for attachment to cans. I might pick some of these up for my mod.


 
  Those are Hifiman HE-XXX connectors.  A variant on a mini coax.  You can get good quality ones pretty cheap on ebay.  Not many people are fans of them.  If you have space, a mini-XLR would be a better choice.


----------



## sharkz

Fraggler, got any links to decent mini coax connectors on ebay? I need to make a new cable for my HE400s and would like to spend less than the $12 they cost most places.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





morfologus said:


> Hi,
> I would like to recable my shure srh440 headphones. Is there any chance to find a suitable 2.5mm plug which is fits in the headphones' housing?


 
   
  I would suggest improvising with a plug or mutilating one from a spare Shure cable.  Even better would be to replace the 2,5mm socket in the Shure headphone with a 3,5mm one instead, then it will be easier for you to build a nice cable.


----------



## FraGGleR

It is a secret that will cost you $5 if you really want to know.  Sorry, these are tough times and I have to eat...
   
  J/K:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/160764096092
   
  If you don't want to wait until close to New Years for delivery, PM me.  I have a few extras from my order.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





mad max said:


> I would suggest improvising with a plug or mutilating one from a spare Shure cable.  Even better would be to replace the 2,5mm socket in the Shure headphone with a 3,5mm one instead, then it will be easier for you to build a nice cable.


 
  Or if there is space, I would recommend a mini-XLR.  More secure.  I did that with my Shure SRH840's.  Same pinout as AKG phones.


----------



## morfologus

Thanks for the ideas.
 I haven't find a wrong shure cable around here and replace the socket seems to be too difficult for me. Every jack connector has a "flange" which isn't allow to use a normal plug and it would be good to remove that "flange". So I try to make up how to take off it.
  Quote: 





mad max said:


> I would suggest improvising with a plug or mutilating one from a spare Shure cable.  Even better would be to replace the 2,5mm socket in the Shure headphone with a 3,5mm one instead, then it will be easier for you to build a nice cable.


 
   
  Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Or if there is space, I would recommend a mini-XLR.  More secure.  I did that with my Shure SRH840's.  Same pinout as AKG phones.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Okay guys two quick questions;
   
  One, does solder quality matter a ton? I got mine just off the shelf at the local hardware store, wasnt super special or anything, but yes it is rosin core, not acid. 
   
  Two, does redco offer the amphenol 3.5mm plugs in black? It says so, but theres no dropdown box or anything.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Okay guys two quick questions;
> 
> One, does solder quality matter a ton? I got mine just off the shelf at the local hardware store, wasnt super special or anything, but yes it is rosin core, not acid.
> 
> Two, does redco offer the amphenol 3.5mm plugs in black? It says so, but theres no dropdown box or anything.


 
  A ton?  No.  But that being said, I really like Cardas Quad Eutectic solder.  Lower melting point makes it easier to solder without baking stuff.  The fumes smell nice, you can get it at reasonable prices online, and it is from an audiophile company so it must sound better!  
   
  I'd call or email.  They could have just forgotten to list them.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> One, does solder quality matter a ton? I got mine just off the shelf at the local hardware store, wasnt super special or anything, but yes it is rosin core, not acid.


 
   
  Get eutectic solder if you can. Costs a little bit more but it's much easier to work with. Since eutectic solder effectively freezes up the moment heat is removed (rather than slowly harden), reliable joints are a lot easier to make.
   
  Beyond that and the diameter of the solder wire (0.8mm is usually optimal), it's mostly a matter of whether you feel strongly about avoiding lead or not. More info in the FAQ, under "Tools".
   
  (*Edit:* I use Cardas Tri Eutectic, which is more or less the same as Quad except being lead-free and more expensive. Intellectually I don't actually think the lead exposure I get is significant, but it makes me feel better to avoid leaded solder, so that's what I do.)


----------



## kitten wizard

Just made this for fun and practice braiding while I'm waiting on figuring out what materials i'm gonna get for my recabling job.
  Man Cat5 has so much memory to it lol
   
  Crappy phone pic


----------



## cssarrow

Hello all,

I have :
60 FT of 22AWG Silver Plated OFC Tri Insulation Teflon Kapton Wire
5FT of 18AWG Silver Plated OFC Teflon Wire
30FT 16AWG Silver Plated OFC Teflon Wire
10FT 3x16AWG Silver Plated OFC Tri-Teflon Wire

What should i make with these?
Was thinking of making ...

(3) 6FT Triple Conductor Headphone Cables with the 60FT. (3x Neutrik Rean NYS228BG 1/4 Plugs to Mini-XLR, 3.5mm, and Sennheiser input)
(1) 1.5FT Triple Conductor RCA to RCA Cable with the 5FT. (2x Pure Silver Plated Pure Copper RCA Plug)
(1) 3.5FT Octo Conductor Speaker Wire Cable with the 30FT. (4x CMC Silver Plated Pure Copper Spade Connector)
(1) 3FT Triple Conductor Power Cable with the 10FT. (Oyaide C-0004 & P-004 Mains IEC Plug Connector)

Is there a better configuration i can have with these? if so i can change up the build. Please let me know thanks:

PS. Headphone cables for Sennheiser HD-650, Ultrasone HFI-2400, and AKG Q701

~ Timothy


----------



## bavman

Quote: 





kitten wizard said:


> Just made this for fun and practice braiding while I'm waiting on figuring out what materials i'm gonna get for my recabling job.
> Man Cat5 has so much memory to it lol
> 
> Crappy phone pic


 
   
  Thats cause its solid core. I made that mistake when I made my first cable, I used wires from a cat3 cables I had laying around, and it ended being pretty stiff. The weave looks good though, just get some stranded wire


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Hello all,
> I have :
> 60 FT of 22AWG Silver Plated OFC Tri Insulation Teflon Kapton Wire
> 5FT of 18AWG Silver Plated OFC Teflon Wire
> ...


 
   
  Triple conductor will not work for HD650 - it needs at least four conductors (two per channel).
  You will need an Oyaide Ultrasone plug for HFI2400 if you want the cable to remain detachable or modify the socket in the headphone to take regular plugs.  As it is, the 3.5mm jack is too deep in their for most 3.5mm plugs. Or scavenge the plug from a spare cable.


----------



## Tangster

I guess it's cabling time. Can't wait for those carbon fiber jacks.


----------



## cssarrow

mad max said:


> Triple conductor will not work for HD650 - it needs at least four conductors (two per channel).
> You will need an Oyaide Ultrasone plug for HFI2400 if you want the cable to remain detachable or modify the socket in the headphone to take regular plugs.  As it is, the 3.5mm jack is too deep in their for most 3.5mm plugs. Or scavenge the plug from a spare cable.




Oh right i forgot that the Sennheiser needed a ground for each side.

I have the Ultrasone plug, i took it from the extra 20FT Green cable that came with the AKG Q701. Hehe.
The 3.5mm is threaded, i looked around for one new, but from Qables is overpriced and not worth it, so i had to strip it from the 701 cable.

I think i might just sell the AKG701 & Ultrasone HFi-2400 and buy a HifiMan HE-500.
I don't like the sound signature of those two. The 650 however, i love. But sometimes it could be overly smooth.

As for the cables, everything should be good right? Does Copper RCA have a significant gain over Brass RCA?

@ Tangster 
Yummy Carbon Fiber Plugs man. However, Rhodium ones look lots shinier/nicer. 

~Tim


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





tangster said:


> I guess it's cabling time. Can't wait for those carbon fiber jacks.


 
   
  I bought some of the right angled carbon fibre / rhodium jacks. Not too bad at all for the cost.


----------



## Tangster

Just messing around with some leftover cable from previous custom cable adventures and a few cheapy RCA jacks I have. 40cm interconnect with 24AWG OOC copper cable.


----------



## sharkz

A random question for those who have made Hifiman cables. How hard is it to solder onto the mini SMC/mini Coax connectors that the Hifiman Headphones use? Also, what size adhesive shrink tubing do you use to cover the connectors?


----------



## kidchunks

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> A random question for those who have made Hifiman cables. How hard is it to solder onto the mini SMC/mini Coax connectors that the Hifiman Headphones use? Also, what size adhesive shrink tubing do you use to cover the connectors?


 
   
  Not that hard, solder the positive to the internal pin inside the connector, ground get's soldered to the body right under the "hump". Use hotglue to make sure they dont wiggle.
   
  Heat shrink..I used *3:1 ratio* 3/8".
   
  Good luck if you attempt!


----------



## audiofreakie

Quote: 





audiofreakie said:


> My latest work, ordered by someone to build iem cable.
> 
> 
> True Silver ~ Silver Dragon
> ...


 
   
   
  Update... Finished...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   

   

   

   
  Silver Dragon + Silver Pin =
   
  The True Silver Dragon...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Nice work! Where did you get the pins?


 
   
  DIY from silver argentium wire ... it's diameter 0.8 mm must be tuned to make it fit to Westone female plug.


----------



## kitten wizard

So what size shrink tubing do you guys think I should pick up for my recable job? Currently just have a bunch of sizes in my cart but I would much rather have the ones I need then random stuff.
 What sizes do you use most often with Mogami W2893?
 Do you use adhesive type at all? I have a hard time finding it.


----------



## audiofreakie

This morning, I woke up, took my grinder machine, snip, snip, snip, 5 minute tune, then a 10 minute wait for epoxy dried, it become trial Westone pin female connector.

 Imagine if we had a favorite IEM and headphones, recable for good IEM cables above $50 usd... If I recable headphones? Could spend more than $100 for both.
  
  Well i got an idea to make detachable cable for headphone like UE TF10, so it can share the same cable between IEM and headphones ...
 1 cable for a variety of cans.

 this time the female 2 pin westone connector just a trial, forward I would like to apply it to my Allesandro MS1i, just need several time time ...
   
  FYI, it's made from silver...


----------



## darinmc

So I picked up some silver plated copper stranded wire coated in teflon from navships on ebay and recabled some KSC75's.  The microphonics were explosive, completely unbearable in my book.  Did I do something wrong or is that just expected with stranded wire?  I didn't sleeve them in anything, but did a relatively tight litz braid.  
   
  I do have some type I and type III 550 paracord coming for this and other projects so maybe that will make a marked improvement?
   
   
   
  I'll take viciously stiff solid core over stranded every time if that I what I should expect.


----------



## yuujin

hey darin, microphonics are not more pronounced with stranded. i never had this issue.
  you have to be careful for single core wires tho. if you are using thin gauges be wary of breakages.


----------



## ardgedee

darinmc said:


> So I picked up some silver plated copper stranded wire coated in teflon from navships on ebay and recabled some KSC75's.  The microphonics were explosive, completely unbearable in my book.  Did I do something wrong or is that just expected with stranded wire?  I didn't sleeve them in anything, but did a relatively tight litz braid.
> 
> I do have some type I and type III 550 paracord coming for this and other projects so maybe that will make a marked improvement?
> 
> I'll take viciously stiff solid core over stranded every time if that I what I should expect.


 

   
  Your problem is because of the Teflon insulation on the wire. It is stiff and hard, and that's what makes the wire noisy. The insulation on Navships' wire is exacerbated a bit by being thicker than we actually need it (since it's industrial or mil-spec, which is more demanding than audio. Usually...)
   
  Solid core will always be stiffer and harder than stranded. For the most part, pretty much pointless for headphone cable. A headphone cable of solid core 26 AWG could probably hold your headphones up for you on your desk.
   
  I have a cable made of Navships wire that I use for one of my IEMs. It's sleeved in multifilament, which cuts down a lot on the noise. Paracord might be even better. You'll still get a resonant THUNK if you've got your headphones on when you plug the cable into an amp, but the usual noises of the cable hitting the desk, your chest, your shoulders should diminish a great deal.


----------



## Tangster

Paracord is excellent for sleeving cables. Lowest microphonics of anything I've tried.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





darinmc said:


> So I picked up some silver plated copper stranded wire coated in teflon from navships on ebay and recabled some KSC75's.  The microphonics were explosive, completely unbearable in my book.  Did I do something wrong or is that just expected with stranded wire?  I didn't sleeve them in anything, but did a relatively tight litz braid.
> 
> I do have some type I and type III 550 paracord coming for this and other projects so maybe that will make a marked improvement?
> 
> ...


 
  Its the teflon than makes the microphonics really bad in my experience, not stranded wire.


----------



## darinmc

Quote: 





yuujin said:


> hey darin, microphonics are not more pronounced with stranded. i never had this issue.
> you have to be careful for single core wires tho. if you are using thin gauges be wary of breakages.


 
   
  So you're saying that stranded wire doesn't produce microphonics?  From what I understand it is the strands "striking" one another that cause the microphonics, something that cannot be avoided without filaments included to prevent them from hitting one another.
   
  Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Your problem is because of the Teflon insulation on the wire. It is stiff and hard, and that's what makes the wire noisy. The insulation on Navships' wire is exacerbated a bit by being thicker than we actually need it (since it's industrial or mil-spec, which is more demanding than audio. Usually...)
> 
> Solid core will always be stiffer and harder than stranded. For the most part, pretty much pointless for headphone cable. A headphone cable of solid core 26 AWG could probably hold your headphones up for you on your desk.
> 
> I have a cable made of Navships wire that I use for one of my IEMs. It's sleeved in multifilament, which cuts down a lot on the noise. Paracord might be even better. You'll still get a resonant THUNK if you've got your headphones on when you plug the cable into an amp, but the usual noises of the cable hitting the desk, your chest, your shoulders should diminish a great deal.


 
   
  I'm really getting confused about what causes microphonics.  It doesn't make sense to me if the cause is the teflon, because teflon wouldn't, in my mind, transmit energy to the headphone drivers.  It does make sense that paracord and filament reduces it because they act as impact absorbtion, though.  I just wish I understood enough to move forward.  I could genuinely care less about how stiff a cable is, I move around quite a bit with headphones on, so microphonics are huge but the cable remaining in a single position doesn't restrict or affect my movement.
   
  Quote: 





tangster said:


> Paracord is excellent for sleeving cables. Lowest microphonics of anything I've tried.


 
   
  At least I made one good decision in this recabling process....


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





darinmc said:


> So I picked up some silver plated copper stranded wire coated in teflon from navships on ebay and recabled some KSC75's.  The microphonics were explosive, completely unbearable in my book.  Did I do something wrong or is that just expected with stranded wire?  I didn't sleeve them in anything, but did a relatively tight litz braid.
> 
> I do have some type I and type III 550 paracord coming for this and other projects so maybe that will make a marked improvement?
> 
> ...


 
  You can expect solid core to break on a headphone cable.  It can only flex so many times before it will snap.  
   
  The cable noise you are getting is from the teflon and the silver plating.  Both make the wire harder and transmits the sounds up the cable to your headphones..  You can cover it in something soft to help a little bit, but unfortunately, that it just the way that most SPC from Navships is.  Very nice wire for chassis work and does fine for interconnects, but not great for headphone cables.
   
  To really reduce the cable noise, use the most finely stranded wire you can get with something soft as the dialectric like polyethylene (although I did get my hands on some very thin teflon coated OCC wire that was very nice).   The thinner the dialectric, the better for cable noise.  A soft covering like nylon multifilament, cotton, or paracord can help in some cases as well.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





darinmc said:


> So you're saying that stranded wire doesn't produce microphonics?  From what I understand it is the strands "striking" one another that cause the microphonics, something that cannot be avoided without filaments included to prevent them from hitting one another.


 
   
  I believe he said that stranded wire is not as inherently bad at it as solid core wire is. Which is correct.
   
   



darinmc said:


> I'm really getting confused about what causes microphonics.  It doesn't make sense to me if the cause is the teflon, because teflon wouldn't, in my mind, transmit energy to the headphone drivers.  It does make sense that paracord and filament reduces it because they act as impact absorbtion, though.  I just wish I understood enough to move forward.  I could genuinely care less about how stiff a cable is, I move around quite a bit with headphones on, so microphonics are huge but the cable remaining in a single position doesn't restrict or affect my movement.


 

   
  The noise you're hearing is not electrical, it's mechanical -- it's literally the wire vibrating as it bangs against your desk, scrapes across your shirt, and so on. The noise vibrations gets conducted up to your headphones in the same way the string conducts a sound when it's tensioned between two tin cans and somebody speaks into one of them. Or the BZZOWNT! noise you can get by tapping the guywire cable on a telephone pole with a coin. It's a mechanical coupling, and you'd still (mostly) hear the same noise if your cable did not have a complete electrical circuit with the headphones. (You can test this right now, if your cable is plugged into the headphones: Unplug them, press that plug against a hard surface of one of the cups, and drop the other end on your desk.)
   
  Broadly speaking, stiffer materials are going to be more efficient at conducting that mechanical noise, and Navships' teflon-coated wire is notoriously stiff. Fraggler gave you a good summary of attributes that make other wires less mechanically noisy.


----------



## darinmc

Wow thanks guys, that makes a lot more sense.  Now that I re-read the original explanation I found it also aligns with what has been said here, I just misunderstood.
   
  I guess this wire will be for static situations...
   
  Will canare quad be worth the time and money on a pair of grado sr-80i's?
   
   
  Edit: I already have the plugs, paracord and heatshrink so 10 bucks for the above question.


----------



## yuujin

sorry if i didnt put it clearly enough. i just wanted to warn you regarding solid core wires for headphone recabling because i recabled my KSC75s with the mundorf silver/gold wires (26awg) and they snap so often it wasnt viable to use them anymore.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





darinmc said:


> Wow thanks guys, that makes a lot more sense.  Now that I re-read the original explanation I found it also aligns with what has been said here, I just misunderstood.
> 
> I guess this wire will be for static situations...
> 
> ...


 
  I want to say that Mogami is slightly more flexible due to the served shield as opposed to the braided shield on the Canare.  I would also advise using the mini starquad since it is more compact and lighter.  
   
  Whether or not it is worth it is up to you.  You are asking a bunch of DIY cable junkies if it is worth it    I don't know if any of us will promise mind blowing changes in sound, but most will probably confirm that it is a fun and addicting hobby.


----------



## yuujin

Quote: 





darinmc said:


> Wow thanks guys, that makes a lot more sense.  Now that I re-read the original explanation I found it also aligns with what has been said here, I just misunderstood.
> 
> I guess this wire will be for static situations...
> 
> ...


 
  Canare quads are generally pretty good. I did my first cabling with it and it gave my SR60s some warmth that they needed.


----------



## darinmc

Alright cool, I guess I've gone this far I might as well spend the 10 bucks to see what the mini starquad is all about.  I do love the idea of customization, even if the end result is only for aesthetics.


----------



## ardgedee

It's kind of weird to say this after the discussion above, but of the the three cables I regularly use in my IEMs, the one with Navships wire is the least noisy.
   
  One cable is an IEM manufacturer's premium cable. It's copper and probably some kind of PE insulator. It's braided and jacketed end-to-end in heatshrink. More limber than that might imply. It's crazy how loudly it relays the slightest tap -- plugging it into an amp after putting my IEMs in my ears yields a loud THWUNK. Sounds nice, though, when I can keep my head still.
   
  Another cable is my first attempt at an IEM cable. It's copper and PTFE insulated, sleeved in multifilament. Almost as loud as the heatshrinked cable, though without the painful THWUNK when plugging into amps. Brushes against my shirt are distractingly loud -- fabric-on-fabric means more friction, and since the cables go over-the-ear, they're more or less perpetually brushing against my shirt unless I lean waaaaay forward. I blame this on the braiding -- a very tight four-strand square braid -- and using sleeving that's too tight.
   
  My second attempt at an IEM cable uses the Navships wire. It's got a looser braid (4-strand flat), looser multifilament sleeve, and homemade IEM plug bodies made of Sugru. My guess is the softness of the Sugru (it's a pliable silicone) helps damp a lot of the vibrations conducted up the wire, and the looser sleeve makes for softer impacts. Ultimately it's still more noisy than I'd like, but perfectly tolerable.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> It's kind of weird to say this after the discussion above, but of the the three cables I regularly use in my IEMs, the one with Navships wire is the least noisy.
> 
> One cable is an IEM manufacturer's premium cable. It's copper and probably some kind of PE insulator. It's braided and jacketed end-to-end in heatshrink. More limber than that might imply. It's crazy how loudly it relays the slightest tap -- plugging it into an amp after putting my IEMs in my ears yields a loud THWUNK. Sounds nice, though, when I can keep my head still.
> 
> ...


 
  I have never sleeved my IEM cables so I don't get the fabric on fabric noise.  Since I do naked braids, I do get noise when it passes over my desk edge, but otherwise I don't notice much noise.  And once the music starts, I usually don't notice anything.


----------



## darinmc

My setup is primarily mobile, phone (flac)-amp/noamp-headphones, and it mostly involves me doing other things, not sitting still.  I have a desk setup as well for my pc but usually I'm either playing CS or doing something quick.  EVERY long listening session involves my mobile setup, so I really only have that in mind when considering upgrades.  Based on that premise and what I'm seeing here it may be in my best interest to only make interconnects in the future.  I saw some anti-microphonic canare cable, but it was 2 wire and still 6mm thick, so I'd be looking at a 1.2cm side by side cable terminating into a mini plug.  Might be kind of cool to have each cable terminate to RCA then make an RCA to mini interconnect so I could have other options...


----------



## ardgedee

fraggler said:


> I have never sleeved my IEM cables so I don't get the fabric on fabric noise.  Since I do naked braids, I do get noise when it passes over my desk edge, but otherwise I don't notice much noise.  And once the music starts, I usually don't notice anything.




Yeah, I have some experiments planned that hopefully avoid sleeving. But for the most part I kind of prefer it. Maybe because it helps hide my inconsistent braiding 

The tightness of the sleeving counts for a lot, I suspect. The looser sleeving on the Navships wire is far less noisy when brushed.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Yeah, I have some experiments planned that hopefully avoid sleeving. But for the most part I kind of prefer it. Maybe because it helps hide my inconsistent braiding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's very right, don't stretch the sleeving too much!  It needs to be loose, but not too loose either.
   
   
  Paracord over cotton sleeving for the win!


----------



## 290752

which model of mogami do you recommend for denon recable? How is it compared to standard headphone cables?


----------



## cssarrow

I have a few questions, hopefully someone has the knowledge to answer them.

Some very newbie questions.
:rolleyes:


1. Is it good or bad to go for a Silver/Rhodium Plated Tellurium Copper RCA Plugs?

2. Why are there no copper 1/4 and 1/8 stereo plugs and why? 

3. Is 16AWG 3 Conductor Silver Plated Pure Copper Wire enough for a DIY Power Cable? (or should i use 6 conductors? for Oyaide P-004 & C-004)

4. Which is better, Spades or Banana Plugs? (The two are obviously more efficient than nude wires)

5. Is 22AWG 3 Conductor Silver Plated Pure Copper Wire enough for DIY Headphone Cable?

6. Do you recommend Six Conductor or Eight Conductor Speaker Wires? (For Loud Speakers)

7. Would Silver Plated Wires/Plugs improve subwoofers at all or would copper be better for the warmth that the subwoofer is meant to do?

- [COLOR=FF0000]Tim[/COLOR]


----------



## yuujin

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> I have a few questions, hopefully someone has the knowledge to answer them.
> Some very newbie questions.
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hi cssarrow, I'm just gonna answer them to the best of my knowledge n experience, I may be wrong. Please feel free to correct me. We're all here to learn!

 1. Haven't tried them but I usually stick to Neutrik/Switchcraft/Oyaide/Viablue
  2. Copper is a very soft metal, wears out too fast if it's always plugged in and out.
  3. 16AWG is good enough. You should be watching out if the material can take the voltage/amps. That's more important.
  4. All down to preference
  5. Nope, you need 4. Left channel, Left ground, Right channel, Right ground.
  6. Down to preference again
  7. I think the interconnect wires play a bigger part.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> I have a few questions, hopefully someone has the knowledge to answer them.
> Some very newbie questions.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  1. There's nothing bad about going for any of those, they all provide the same contact considering you have properly soldered and terminated ends to the solder plates. There is no which one offer's sound better with plugs, they all the same, just some have better looks and build quality, what's important is your solder contacts.
  2. What do you mean? Elaborate further.
  3. It is enough, but you can double up on the wires in litz for each signal.
  4. None is better, just which one you choose, I've built speaker cables for clients using one side spades and one side banana's to make it more convenient for whatever end's their amp/speaker takes. 
  5. You need 4 physical wire stands minimum if your doing a normal dual entry cable, for single ended/single side, 3 is enough.
  6. A single 16awg for each channel will be even enough, if your talking about individual stands in the wire itself, then that is up to you and the type of cable you use, solid core vs smaller stands, just more options on the table to choose from.
  7. Again it's up to your preference as to which you want to use to perceive that sound you want, more highs, more neutrality, more bass whatever.


----------



## ardgedee

cssarrow said:


> 1. Is it good or bad to go for a Silver/Rhodium Plated Tellurium Copper RCA Plugs?
> 2. Why are there no copper 1/4 and 1/8 stereo plugs and why?
> 3. Is 16AWG 3 Conductor Silver Plated Pure Copper Wire enough for a DIY Power Cable? (or should i use 6 conductors? for Oyaide P-004 & C-004)
> 4. Which is better, Spades or Banana Plugs? (The two are obviously more efficient than nude wires)
> ...




1. If you can afford it and you like it, go nuts!
2. Plugs are usually brass plated with steel (and, for audiophiles, gold or silver or rhodium) is normal because brass is hard and relatively cheap to manufacture for this purpose -- it will bear up under thousands of plug/unplug actions. Copper plate will scratch and tarnish fairly easily. Also, humans are more attracted to shiny things, and gold (and rhodium) are shinier than copper. Which sounds silly but, yes, appearances do count.
3. Don't know much about building power cables, but if 16ga is good enough for arc welders, it's probably sufficient for your home stereo.
4. I've read more arguments that spade lugs are better than banana plugs. I've also had to deal with five-way binding posts in spaces that are too cramped to use anything other than banana plugs. So use what works. Main advantage of lugs is that the binding post can clamp very firmly on a lug, while a banana plug is held in by spring action, which I guess might wear out over time.
5. Depends on the headphone. For a single-side entry (eg, AKG 702), three lines might be okay. The real issue is why you'd need 22ga wire -- that's going to be pretty stiff.
6. Whatever you feel like, assuming you can attach all those wires to the connector. Personally I just have one pair of wires per side. No point in cluttering up the room any more than I already have...
7. Discussions of the sound of different wires are going to be better handled in the Cable, Power, Tweaks, etc. forum.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> The cable noise you are getting is from the teflon and the silver plating.  Both make the wire harder and transmits the sounds up the cable to your headphones.


 
  Sorry, exactly how does silver plating make the wire harder. All silver plated wires i know of, are plated with fine silver and fine silver is considerably softer then copper. How would plating copper wire with a very thin layer of silver, make it harder.
   
  The cause of the noise, would mostly be down to the teflon.


----------



## Occy

Eeek! Just discovered this thread!
  My Hifiman HE-400's arrived this morning with a very inconvenient 3.0m cable length. Too long to be portable and too short to reach from my PC to my balcony :-/
  I need at least an 8m long cable to reach from my PC to my balcony which rules out using anything too high-end due to cost.
   
  Would someone mind recommending a decent cable under $200usd for a 10meter length?
  Either 4x single strands, 2x duel strand, or a quad cable that I can splice into braided single strands at the y-splitter.
  Also, would I be better off running a thicker gauge cable up to the y-splitter due to the length of the cable?


----------



## cssarrow

ardgedee said:


> 1. If you can afford it and you like it, go nuts!
> 2. Plugs are usually brass plated with steel (and, for audiophiles, gold or silver or rhodium) is normal because brass is hard and relatively cheap to manufacture for this purpose -- it will bear up under thousands of plug/unplug actions. Copper plate will scratch and tarnish fairly easily. Also, humans are more attracted to shiny things, and gold (and rhodium) are shinier than copper. Which sounds silly but, yes, appearances do count.
> 3. Don't know much about building power cables, but if 16ga is good enough for arc welders, it's probably sufficient for your home stereo.
> 4. I've read more arguments that spade lugs are better than banana plugs. I've also had to deal with five-way binding posts in spaces that are too cramped to use anything other than banana plugs. So use what works. Main advantage of lugs is that the binding post can clamp very firmly on a lug, while a banana plug is held in by spring action, which I guess might wear out over time.
> ...




Thanks ardgedee!

So there's no negatives to using plugs such as rhodium plated tellurium copper right? This way it's hard and can sustain damage. I'm just worried when it comes to sound quality, cardas says brass is better off due to keeping the conductor and connector more alike.
 Q.) Why not use copper RCA plugs, as opposed to low conductivity brass with silver plating and rhodium flash?

A.) The reason for brass is simple, you must keep the connector as much like the conductor that feeds it as possible. In the case of our RCA connectors, low current high impedance transfers are best served by small conductors.
22ga is thick, but im not sitting that far (desktop setup) so it shouldn't be too bad.

As for the speaker wire, the reason why i was planning on doing something so thick for the speaker wire was due to this.
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Power/Low-Inductance-DIY-Speaker-Cables/
Do you recommend? I'm not sure if it will improve my setup by much. Maybe im better off doing 4 overall wires, rather than 8.


----------



## ardgedee

cssarrow said:


> So there's no negatives to using plugs such as rhodium plated tellurium copper right? This way it's hard and can sustain damage. I'm just worried when it comes to sound quality, cardas says brass is better off due to keeping the conductor and connector more alike.
> 
> As for the speaker wire, the reason why i was planning on doing something so thick for the speaker wire was due to this.
> http://diyaudioprojects.com/Power/Low-Inductance-DIY-Speaker-Cables/
> Do you recommend? I'm not sure if it will improve my setup by much. Maybe im better off doing 4 overall wires, rather than 8.




I honestly know very little about using exotic plugs. Some are easier to build with than others, but I couldn't tell you which ones are best for your purposes. If you like them and can afford them and they conduct electricity, your effort will probably be paid off with music. 

Those low-induction speaker cables on diyAudioProjects are basically a Type 2 or Type 3 Litz. They look handsome. You can easily make a Type 1 Litz with a simple braid. I don't know offhand what the advantages of different Litz cable types are.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I honestly know very little about using exotic plugs. Some are easier to build with than others, but I couldn't tell you which ones are best for your purposes. If you like them and can afford them and they conduct electricity, your effort will probably be paid off with music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Rhodium is harder to solder than other metals.  Takes more flux and heat to do a good job.  But it is the shiniest!  For 3.5mm and 1/4" plugs, you won't find anything that isn't brass under some layer of shinier metal because purer copper is too soft to hold up to the rigors of the plug.  RCA's which are usually not plugged and unplugged nearly as much allow for more pure metals, and are the lines between source in amp (arguably more important to the signal than from amp to headphone), so there is much more variety (and possibly BS). 
   
  When it comes down to connectors, particularly 3.5mm and 1/4", I have never noticed a sound difference.  I wouldn't get caught up in manufacturer claims too much.  Of course they believe in what they are selling (or at least that is what they are telling you).  I make most decisions on aesthetics and ergonomics and have been happy (as have many others who have listened to the cables).
   
  Spend your money on better headphones or a better source before you worry too much on the most likely imperceptible differences in connectors.  
   
  Oops, quoted wrong person, but you guys get it.


----------



## cssarrow

fraggler said:


> Rhodium is harder to solder than other metals.  Takes more flux and heat to do a good job.  But it is the shiniest!  For 3.5mm and 1/4" plugs, you won't find anything that isn't brass under some layer of shinier metal because purer copper is too soft to hold up to the rigors of the plug.  RCA's which are usually not plugged and unplugged nearly as much allow for more pure metals, and are the lines between source in amp (arguably more important to the signal than from amp to headphone), so there is much more variety (and possibly BS).
> 
> When it comes down to connectors, particularly 3.5mm and 1/4", I have never noticed a sound difference.  I wouldn't get caught up in manufacturer claims too much.  Of course they believe in what they are selling (or at least that is what they are telling you).  I make most decisions on aesthetics and ergonomics and have been happy (as have many others who have listened to the cables).
> 
> ...




Very very helpful! No wonder they coat the brass with Gold, because it's 3rd in conductivity, doesn't corrode, and holds up when it's plugged/unplugged heaps of times. Copper and Silver wouldn't do as good. I understand now. Very insightful. 

I agree with you in terms of upgrading, however i just like to doodle down the cable/connector chain to make sure whether or not i want to sell and upgrade my current gear. If the cables/connectors have an impact on the sound (for my trained ears), then hopefully it would subside my urge for an upgrade. The good thing about it is, the cables are more future proof than upgrading audio gear.

I will continue to use the Neutrik Brand for 6.3mm and 3.5mm stereo plug purposes.

This isn't related to the topic, but Do you like your NuForce Icon HDP? How well does it power your Audeze LCD-2. I'm getting a HE-400 and i wonder if it would sound good. How do you compare it to the Sennheiser HD 650 when using the HDP? I'm trying to find a way to use the HDP's DAC with an outside amplifier rather than the one inside the HDP. It's a little weak in current. Do you know a way?

[COLOR=FF0000]- Tim[/COLOR]


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





kepler28nm said:


> which model of mogami do you recommend for denon recable? How is it compared to standard headphone cables?


 
   
  2893 or 2534.
  The Denon stock cable probably consists of scrawny, enamel-coated conductors like most other headphones' stock cable.  Mogami cable is thicker and probably more microphonic, so you should use paracord to minimize the noise.


----------



## cssarrow

I'm doing a DIY USB Cable project.

Silver Plated OFC Copper for the wire, coated with Teflon diaelectric.
What kind of shielding should i use beneath the techflex?

Copper EMI Tape? or Braided shieldings? where can i buy those for cheap, im going to be using 22GA wires.


----------



## preproman

Any Headphone re cablers out there.  Please send me a PM


----------



## kchapdaily

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> I'm doing a DIY USB Cable project.
> Silver Plated OFC Copper for the wire, coated with Teflon diaelectric.
> What kind of shielding should i use beneath the techflex?
> Copper EMI Tape? or Braided shieldings? where can i buy those for cheap, im going to be using 22GA wires.


 
  keep in mind that very high quality wire will give you little or no benefit with a USB cable. since the signal is digital, it either works or it doesnt. this doesnt hold true for extreme lengths,but even then all nice wire will do is increase transmission speed slightly. fancy wire will do nothing for quality, so save your cash and just get some mic cable and make sure the cabe is properly shielded and grouded.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





kchapdaily said:


> keep in mind that very high quality wire will give you little or no benefit with a USB cable. since the signal is digital, it either works or it doesnt. this doesnt hold true for extreme lengths,but even then all nice wire will do is increase transmission speed slightly. fancy wire will do nothing for quality, so save your cash and just get some mic cable and make sure the cabe is properly shielded and grouded.


 
  Is your opinion   Some people swear they hear differences.  Psychosomatic or not, if they hear something better, then they hear something better.
   
  That being said, I have made completely unshielded and improperly grounded USB cables, and I have completely separated the power from the data lines in their own cables using Mundorf wire.  I have also followed the USB spec to a T.  Regular, micro, mini, host, etc.  They all worked!  So in most cases, make the cable that you want.  
   
  As for shielding supplies, they are not readily gotten, especially something like aluminum mylar foil.  Tinned shield can be bought online, but it isn't cheap.  If you are willing to put in a bit more effort, you can harvest both shields from high quality coaxial cable.  Look at the specs and make sure they list 95% or better coverage from their braid.  Bonus if it is copper or tinned copper and not aluminum.  You have to be careful to not nick the braid while stripping the sheath or it can fray pretty badly while manipulating it.  Doublehelixcables sells nice aluminum mylar foil by the foot and is the only source I have actually found of ir that doesn't have adhesive.  I haven't tried the adhesive type, but I can't imagine it going well or not adding a bunch of stiffness.
   
  And because this is a pictures thread:
   
  Naked, non grounded vs separately shielded and grounded


----------



## kchapdaily

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Is your opinion   Some people swear they hear differences.  Psychosomatic or not, if they hear something better, then they hear something better.
> 
> That being said, I have made completely unshielded and improperly grounded USB cables, and I have completely separated the power from the data lines in their own cables using Mundorf wire.  I have also followed the USB spec to a T.  Regular, micro, mini, host, etc.  They all worked!  So in most cases, make the cable that you want.
> 
> ...


 
  fair enough i suppose, and im not one of those guys who say all cables sound the same, i believe in high quality analog cables. but i just cant wrap my head around a digital signal being improved by silver wire. guess ill have to try for myself! great looking cables by the way.


----------



## darinmc

I had an HTPC connected to my TV via a cheap HDMI cable.  When I watched HD rips and used the skip forward function there was a delay, followed by a period of the audio and video chasing one another to resync.  I thought my HTPC was just having a tough time processing the large files.  Switched to a decent cable, suddenly there was no delay or lag.  The science behind it is beyond me, but that is my experience with digital signals.  Maybe there is something in the processing that can be affected by poorly transmitted information.


----------



## kchapdaily

that could have been any number of things. bad connectors, loose wires causing shorts, bad insulation, all kinds of stuff. im just saying that if the cabe is solid and the connectors are decent it should operate at the same level of quality as any other cable.
   
  EDIT: im not trying to offend anyone, im simply stating my opinion based on what i understand about the nature of a digital signal, and my knowledge of engineering. i will not rule out the possibility of improved sound quality before testing such claims. but if a difference was there to be detected, it would most likely be on a high quality, transparent, revealing system where the usb cable is the "weakest" link in the chain. and if thats the case, an optical connection would be preferable anyway.


----------



## darinmc

Certainly a possibility.  I did try 4 different cables I had around the house though because I wondered the same thing.  Only reason I bought the nice cable was because I was working at Best Buy at the time and figured I'd see what the fuss was about with Audioquest cables (70% discount at that time).  The 4 cables did the same thing.  Doesn't mean there is a difference beyond HDMI spec, just my experience with the cheap cables I had.


----------



## cssarrow

Thanks for the help Fraggler.

I bought the the gold plated diy usb connector, SMC Connector (for HE-400), and Carbon Fiber Sleeves from Double Helix for the USB and RCA Cable that im making.

As far as shielding goes, i will strip some shielding off a coxial cable or something i have lying around. Does standard EMI Aluminum tape work? (from Home Depot).

I've already checked out on DHC so if i order again its going to charge me another $7 for shipping :mad:

Do you know where i can find clear techflex or that shrinkflex (wrap carbon fiber sleeve) that you have on the first cable. I'm looking on ebay...but nothin..

- Tim


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Thanks for the help Fraggler.
> I bought the the gold plated diy usb connector, SMC Connector (for HE-400), and Carbon Fiber Sleeves from Double Helix for the USB and RCA Cable that im making.
> As far as shielding goes, i will strip some shielding off a coxial cable or something i have lying around. Does standard EMI Aluminum tape work? (from Home Depot).
> I've already checked out on DHC so if i order again its going to charge me another $7 for shipping
> ...


 
  I think I got the clear heatshrink (pvc is more clear than regular) from Wirecare.com.  Maybe it was Cableorganizer.com.  It's been a while.  A good place for heatshrink is also AVoutlet.com.
   
  I haven't tried the aluminum tape because it seems too stiff to me.  While you are shopping, grab some teflon plumber tape.  I use it to seal my cable once I have shielded it.  Also makes it easier to sleeve.
   
  I PM'd you about the shielding


----------



## Anthony1

>


 
  Sweet stuff Fraggler.. the sheath? Paracord?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Sweet stuff Fraggler.. the sheath? Paracord?


 
  Nylon multifilament this time around.  Paracord didn't come big enough for that cable.


----------



## questionasker

Instead of creating another thread, I thought I'd ask this here. I'm looking at building a cable for my headphones, and I have a few questions.
   
  I am probably going to use the silver plated wire sold by navship. I have heard teflon is not the best insulator, but it would be sufficient for my needs, right? I am also wondering what the best size to use would be? I was looking at 16 AWG (1.9mm according to the auction), as I have made a mock up of the cable with some ~1.9mm wire I have laying around.
   
   

   
  Would this be a good cable design? I couldn't fit a 3 cable braid into one paracord sleeve, so I tried sleeving each cable individually and braiding that. I like the look, and it looks as though it will fit in the connectors I want. It will be a 3 wire cable (2 channels and ground) going from Mini XLR to 1/4".
   
  If I am completely missing something here, feel free to suggest another cable design.


----------



## FraGGleR

questionasker said:


> Instead of creating another thread, I thought I'd ask this here. I'm looking at building a cable for my headphones, and I have a few questions.
> 
> I am probably going to use the silver plated wire sold by navship. I have heard teflon is not the best insulator, but it would be sufficient for my needs, right? I am also wondering what the best size to use would be? I was looking at 16 AWG (1.9mm according to the auction), as I have made a mock up of the cable with some ~1.9mm wire I have laying around.
> 
> ...




You should definitely do some searching, as your questions are common and there are a lot of great cables showcased to help you with making yours. A lot of information is exchanged in this thread, but it is still supposed to be a gallery. That being said, I will go ahead and give you my opinions. Stick to wires between 28awg and 24awg for heapdhones. As many strands as you can get to reduce stiffness. Navships wire has fairly thick teflon coating which makes it stiff and generates cable noise. Sleeving will only help marginally. The braid looks good.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Any Headphone re cablers out there.  Please send me a PM


 

 Brian @ BTG audio does it.


----------



## cssarrow

questionasker said:


> Instead of creating another thread, I thought I'd ask this here. I'm looking at building a cable for my headphones, and I have a few questions.
> 
> I am probably going to use the silver plated wire sold by navship. I have heard teflon is not the best insulator, but it would be sufficient for my needs, right? I am also wondering what the best size to use would be? I was looking at 16 AWG (1.9mm according to the auction), as I have made a mock up of the cable with some ~1.9mm wire I have laying around.
> 
> ...




16AWG is too large. I'm using the 22AWG from Navships 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Gore-22-AWG-Silver-Plated-Tri-Insulation-Teflon-Kapton-Wire-19-strands-Red-/230883419086?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item35c1b963ce
Triple insulation (2 teflon, 1 kapton). At 1.73mm i still think it's extremely thick. I recommend 24AWG or 26AWG for flexibility. Your braid should do ok.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I am thinking about rewiring my AKG q701s. For those of you who have rewired your headphones, do the headphones sound better, or simply different. Say for instance you had a car. Some people would like to put flame decals on their care. It would improve the look, and your car would gain more attention which might give you a different experience with the car itself, but it doesn't change the actual spec of the car. It doesn't go faster, and it certainly won't use less gas. 

Is rewiring your headphones like adding stickers to your car, or does it actually change the spec of your car or in this case, headphones? 

My second question is that my sound card uses a 6.3mm jack. My headphones has a 3.5mm jack that has a screw on 6.3mm adapter. would I notice an improvement if the jack I use is a true blue 6.3mm one, or does it not make a difference either way?


----------



## liamstrain

> Is rewiring your headphones like adding stickers to your car, or does it actually change the spec of your car or in this case, headphones?


 
   
   
Generally speaking, it's for aesthetics and usability, not sound. Some will argue differently, but there is not much science to support cables affecting the actual performance of a headphone.
   
   
   


> My second question is that my sound card uses a 6.3mm jack. My headphones has a 3.5mm jack that has a screw on 6.3mm adapter. would I notice an improvement if the jack I use is a true blue 6.3mm one, or does it not make a difference either way?


 
   
   
It should not make a sound difference if it makes good contact. I *prefer* to use adapter cables rather than screw on or other hard adapters because I feel like that reduces strain on the jack. But there should be no sonic difference.


----------



## cssarrow

*Liamstrain answers it right. *

However changing the entire cable is like changing the substance of your car.
It's like replacing a copper radiator with an aluminum one, both will do just in cooling down the engine (delivery of sound), some may swear that the other does a better job).

I'm borderline between thinking it's placebo and it actually improving the sound quality. There's so many saying silver will improve the sonics, perhaps it's true since they have so much time on their hands and have done some blind testing, then again, all those people are usually the ones who are selling the product. If they're not selling it, they sure are hypnotized by it. (Same with Power Plug Cables)

For some of us, we just want high quality cables that are going to last a long time, knowing that it uses the highest conductive properties and shielding so we can sleep easy knowing that the music delivered to us by the sound system isn't flawed due to the cable.

6.3mm adapter should not degrade sound quality (unless you get some of the crappy chinese ones). If they have a tight good contact, then it's passable. (95% of the chinese adapters i bought for 6.3mm broke within 6 months). For 6.3mm to 3.5mm i recommend Sennheiser and Grado, as for the 3.5mm to 6.3mm the NuForce one is very solid. If your mind still tells you that 6.3mm is the way to go and you don't want any adapters blocking the way, then buy a $2-5 1/4 plug such as Neutrik NP3X-B (My favorite) and solder it on with silver solder. 

I actually think 6.3mm adapters are a nice thing to have, and that 3.5mm cable output is recommended. Who knows when you'll want to use the headphones on an ipod or other devices. Don't want you to go looking for an adapter


----------



## questionasker

fraggler said:


> You should definitely do some searching, as your questions are common and there are a lot of great cables showcased to help you with making yours. A lot of information is exchanged in this thread, but it is still supposed to be a gallery. That being said, I will go ahead and give you my opinions. Stick to wires between 28awg and 24awg for heapdhones. As many strands as you can get to reduce stiffness. Navships wire has fairly thick teflon coating which makes it stiff and generates cable noise. Sleeving will only help marginally. The braid looks good.




Thanks for the help, guys. I have done some research and it looks as if buying some Canare wire off ebay will suit the task well. I am looking at the L-2T2 cable and using some multifilament nylon sleeving.


----------



## Fender-Phile

Awesome... I don't know when I can do the work like yours.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Thank you liamstrain and cssarrow. I guess I am still have to hunt for more mods that actually improve the performance.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





questionasker said:


>


 
  I want to build 2 power cables that look like this... one for my Denon Receiver and the other for my Denon Transport... would be great looking (not that it would make a difference or anything... just look great).


----------



## Tangster

Posted in the MH1 thread, but felt it'd be nice in here as well.


----------



## cgg123321

How do you guys keep your twisted wires from un-twisting? I'm using canare mini starquad and the two wires keep coming loose  I used a dremel to twist them if that changes anything.


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





cgg123321 said:


> How do you guys keep your twisted wires from un-twisting? I'm using canare mini starquad and the two wires keep coming loose  I used a dremel to twist them if that changes anything.


 
   
  It does. When you twist the wires together, you should not twist the wire itself. Using the dremel, you probably twisted the individual wire so they want to spring back straight.
   
  To visualize it, figure that if there was a line on the top of each wire, the line should always stay on top even trough the twists. It should not spiral around the wire once the wires are twisted together.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





tangster said:


> Posted in the MH1 thread, but felt it'd be nice in here as well.


 
  Dunno how you guys deal with this stuff. I had a hard time enough with Koss ksc-75s earlier yesterday. 
  This is how it turned out, man these amphenol plugs look absolutely fantastic. I really regret ordering some of them in black, the silver just looks super high quality. 

  The wires are going into the ksc75s, which are inside my helmet.


----------



## Mad Max

Very nice cable!
   
Black Amphenols?  Where?


----------



## cgg123321

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> It does. When you twist the wires together, you should not twist the wire itself. Using the dremel, you probably twisted the individual wire so they want to spring back straight.
> 
> To visualize it, figure that if there was a line on the top of each wire, the line should always stay on top even trough the twists. It should not spiral around the wire once the wires are twisted together.


 
   
  Crap I did what this guy did at 1:00 
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6ZecDs0GI4
   
  So how should I fix this? I have already started to litz braid the bottom half of the cable together.


----------



## TrollDragon

Put the Y in a vise and slowly and carefully twist the pairs up with a cordless drill until they are nice and tight. Clamp them and leave them for a few days to retain the twist. That is what I would do.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FraGGleR

cgg123321 said:


> Crap I did what this guy did at 1:00
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6ZecDs0GI4
> 
> So how should I fix this? I have already started to litz braid the bottom half of the cable together.




Listen to the wire. The wires will tell you how to twist them up. Don't twist too tightly. If you do, they will just want to fight it.


----------



## KimLaroux

Just start anew. It's obvious from the picture the wires are under stress. The whole cable will be more stiff than if the individual wires are not twisted. Just take your time and carefully twist the wires together so they have no stress in them. As FraGGler said, the wires will let you know if they like it or not.
   
  "twisting" wires is a misleading term. We really bend them around each others. Take a look at this video, which shows a machine that makes wire rope out of individual steel wires:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQvPp3BNmWg
   
  On the large rotary machine is mounted all the spools containing the wires. If you pay attention, you will notice that as the machine spins, the individual spools always stays in the same orientation. They stay horizontal. This is done so that the individual wires are not twisted. Wires are like springs, if you twist them they will store energy and stay under stress. It makes the whole cable less flexible, more prone to failure and more dangerous when it fails.
   
  The same technique is used by cable manufacturers to make electrical cables.


----------



## cssarrow

Thought i'd share my DIY Headphone Cable.

Made it last week.

Consist of the following:
6FT Triple Insulation Teflon/Kapton/Teflon Silver Plated Oxygen Free Copper (22AWG)
6FT 1/4" White Braid Sleeve
Black 1/4" Heat Shrink Tube
Neutrik NP3X-B 1/4" (6.3mm) Connector Plug
Switchcraft Mini-XLR Connector Plug Model TA3FSH
Kester 5% Silver Solder (95TIN/5Silver)

Did it improve the sound? Doubt it (maybe by <0.001%, i think i hear it)
Did it waste a lot of time? Yes!
How much did a cost? A bunch of money
Will you ever be making one again? Absolutely




I am terrible when it comes to heatshrinking. old fashion lighter for me. 
Does Techflex work better for sleeving? The one i use is like hard plastic wires, whenever they rub one another it makes noise that my left ear can hear (grinding sounds).

- Tim


----------



## cgg123321

kimlaroux said:


> Just start anew. It's obvious from the picture the wires are under stress. The whole cable will be more stiff than if the individual wires are not twisted. Just take your time and carefully twist the wires together so they have no stress in them. As FraGGler said, the wires will let you know if they like it or not.
> 
> "twisting" wires is a misleading term. We really bend them around each others. Take a look at this video, which shows a machine that makes wire rope out of individual steel wires:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQvPp3BNmWg
> ...


 

   
  Perfect, thanks! It was definitely the tension that was causing a problem. I just did it by hand and it turned out great. I spent hours on the litz braid and skimped out on the twisted pairs...
   
  Not sure how the guy on youtube got such a perfect twist with his drill though.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Nice idea actually Ardgedee. So guys for wire, sorry I know tons of questions.
> 
> Ive heard silver plated copper wire is worse than pure copper/occ copper, is this true?


 
   
  No it's neither better nor worse. It's neither better nor worse than copper, either.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





cgg123321 said:


> Crap I did what this guy did at 1:00
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6ZecDs0GI4


 
   
  Quote: 





cgg123321 said:


> Not sure how the guy on youtube got such a perfect twist with his drill though.


 
   
  He's using heavier, stiffer wire than you want to use in a headphone cable so it tends to stay in whatever position it's put. And, to be honest, it doesn't look all that perfect; you can watch the white wire kinking and flopping when it's not under tension. The final product looks a little nicer because sleeving can cover a myriad of flaws.
   
  The straight twists and braids we're describing can help with skin effect; when the surfaces of the conductors always face outward or inward and the cable is a straightforward spiral, it's not a litz twist or braid, so you're effectively throwing away some potential benefit for the sake of rushing the job.


----------



## CSGO rice

I just got a HD600 and am thinking of making myself a cable!
  I know there's this controversy about if cable matters or not, but I'd like to build a cable that focuses on improving sound of the HD 600's(more detail, more treble, more clarity) and see if I can tell the difference myself in a blind test =D
   
  I know next to nothing about electronics, but I'm trying to learn as fast as I can.  
  I've read that moon audio makes a really good silver cable for the hd600's, but those are $300 lol.
   
  So far I know that I need:
  wire
  teflon casing
  plug
  sennheiser 2-pronged headphone plugs.
   
  I've seen some Y splitters used here as well.  Do I need that as well?
   
  Lastly, is silver the way to go for a wire for the senn's?
  as long as everything stays under 100 (preferably 75), it's all good.


----------



## kingoftown1

Quote: 





csgo rice said:


> I just got a HD600 and am thinking of making myself a cable!
> I know there's this controversy about if cable matters or not, but I'd like to build a cable that focuses on improving sound of the HD 600's(more detail, more treble, more clarity) and see if I can tell the difference myself in a blind test =D
> 
> I know next to nothing about electronics, but I'm trying to learn as fast as I can.
> ...


 

 Just a tip, the cardas senn connectors are just a nightmare to work with.  Cheap feeling/looking plastic, and it can be tough to get in and solder the rhodium pins without melting the plastic.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Just start anew. It's obvious from the picture the wires are under stress. The whole cable will be more stiff than if the individual wires are not twisted. Just take your time and carefully twist the wires together so they have no stress in them. As FraGGler said, the wires will let you know if they like it or not.
> 
> "twisting" wires is a misleading term. We really bend them around each others. Take a look at this video, which shows a machine that makes wire rope out of individual steel wires:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQvPp3BNmWg
> ...


 
  Well put (better than I did).  
   
  PS Still love your SS and want to build one every time I see your avatar.


----------



## CSGO rice

Quote: 





kingoftown1 said:


> Just a tip, the cardas senn connectors are just a nightmare to work with.  Cheap feeling/looking plastic, and it can be tough to get in and solder the rhodium pins without melting the plastic.


 
  are there any other options for senn connectors?
  I just found a really good thread on how to actually make the cables.
   
  So my big question is, what type of wire should i use?
  and am I right in saying that i'll need 4X the length of wire of how long I want my actual finished cable to be?


----------



## CSGO rice

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/25-feet-24-AWG-Shielded-Silver-Plated-Wire-4-Twisted-Kynar-/230849948464?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item35bfbaab30#ht_500wt_1414
  how;s this for a wire?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Does Techflex work better for sleeving? The one i use is like hard plastic wires, whenever they rub one another it makes noise that my left ear can hear (grinding sounds).


 
   
  The techflex MONO-filament will be just about the same as what you have, it is very noisy - I made the same mistake with the cable for my old K702. 
   
  The techflex MULTI-filament is much quieter. Likewise paracord is very quiet.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





csgo rice said:


> I just got a HD600 and am thinking of making myself a cable!
> I know there's this controversy about if cable matters or not, but I'd like to build a cable that focuses on improving sound of the HD 600's(more detail, more treble, more clarity) and see if I can tell the difference myself in a blind test =D
> 
> I know next to nothing about electronics, but I'm trying to learn as fast as I can.
> ...


 
   
  Keep your expectations low with improving the sound of your headphones with wire.  Any improvement will be very subtle.  A better source or amp will be more dramatic (and cost more of course). The Kapton SPC doesn't look like a good idea.  The normal SPC in teflon is stiff and prone to mechanical noise as is.  I can't imagine a layer of Kapton helping.  Also military spec SPC is probably going to be a waste of time for you if you are trying to get improvements in sound.  
   
  As much as I am obsessed with cables and use boutique wire in my builds, I can barely tell an audible difference between my cables.  Your best bet for a positive change is to use UPOCC copper or pure silver.  Solid core silver of good purity can be purchased for a little over $2 a foot as can very high purity UPOCC copper.  If you step to stranded pure silver, it will be out of your price range.  Solid silver is usually sold bare, so you will need teflon tubing.  Most other wires will come in a polyethylene dialectric which is better for building headphone cables that are to remain flexible.
   
  Y splitters don't impact the sound   Use some heatshrink for a cheap and easy solution.
   
  The Senn plugs are not easy to deal with, as the plastic melts quite easily.  Use as much flux as possible to prep the rhodium.  Try to get some solder to flow onto the rhodium before attaching the wire.  If you heat the both at the same time, you will likely melt your wire dialectic back unless it is teflon.  Watch the angles of your iron so you aren't touching the sides of the connector.  You can get plugs for $6.50 a pair from Lunashops.  Get a couple sets in case you melt your first attempt.
   
  Good luck!


----------



## darinmc

Just wanted to say that I had some 28 AWG silver plated copper wire, I believe 7 strand, from navships that I recabled my KSC75's with a while back.  The microphonics were explosive.  I couldn't move, I couldn't do ANYTHING without hearing something.  I had already ordered some paracord, both type I and type III for aesthetics, but I was told it *may* help.  It finally got here.  I am astounded by the difference it made.  I actually have to work now to generate microphonics from the same exact cable.  Couldn't be happier.
   
   

   
  Forgive the terrible image quality.  I have an old phone with a custom rom, so the already bad camera is made even worse.
   
  Thanks for the ideas and advice.


----------



## CSGO rice

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Keep your expectations low with improving the sound of your headphones with wire.  Any improvement will be very subtle.  A better source or amp will be more dramatic (and cost more of course). The Kapton SPC doesn't look like a good idea.  The normal SPC in teflon is stiff and prone to mechanical noise as is.  I can't imagine a layer of Kapton helping.  Also military spec SPC is probably going to be a waste of time for you if you are trying to get improvements in sound.
> 
> As much as I am obsessed with cables and use boutique wire in my builds, I can barely tell an audible difference between my cables.  Your best bet for a positive change is to use UPOCC copper or pure silver.  Solid core silver of good purity can be purchased for a little over $2 a foot as can very high purity UPOCC copper.  If you step to stranded pure silver, it will be out of your price range.  Solid silver is usually sold bare, so you will need teflon tubing.  Most other wires will come in a polyethylene dialectric which is better for building headphone cables that are to remain flexible.
> 
> ...


 
  Wow thank you so much!
  I think for now, I'll just build a solid cheap wire using copper.
  So any high purity UPOCC would work?
  I saw Moon Audio had some, but are there any other suggestions?
  Lastly, is there a reason why all the senn plugs I've seen are rhodium and not gold plated?


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Keep your expectations low with improving the sound of your headphones with wire.  Any improvement will be very subtle.  A better source or amp will be more dramatic (and cost more of course). The Kapton SPC doesn't look like a good idea.  The normal SPC in teflon is stiff and prone to mechanical noise as is.  I can't imagine a layer of Kapton helping.  Also military spec SPC is probably going to be a waste of time for you if you are trying to get improvements in sound.
> 
> As much as I am obsessed with cables and use boutique wire in my builds, I can barely tell an audible difference between my cables.  Your best bet for a positive change is to use UPOCC copper or pure silver.  Solid core silver of good purity can be purchased for a little over $2 a foot as can very high purity UPOCC copper.  If you step to stranded pure silver, it will be out of your price range.  Solid silver is usually sold bare, so you will need teflon tubing.  Most other wires will come in a polyethylene dialectric which is better for building headphone cables that are to remain flexible.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The Senn plugs can be a nightmare to work with, especially if you're using thicker than 26-28awg wire as the housing so damn narrow.  They are also really hard to get solder to stick inside their cups, and you have to strike a good balance of heating the solder/wire/connector up without melting the nearby plastic housing.


----------



## cssarrow

csgo rice said:


> I just got a HD600 and am thinking of making myself a cable!
> I know there's this controversy about if cable matters or not, but I'd like to build a cable that focuses on improving sound of the HD 600's(more detail, more treble, more clarity) and see if I can tell the difference myself in a blind test =D
> 
> I know next to nothing about electronics, but I'm trying to learn as fast as I can.
> ...




I got them cheap. Rhodium or Gold Plating.
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1854
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1853

Works the same as the moon audio one.


----------



## CSGO rice

Quote: 





daigo said:


> The Senn plugs can be a nightmare to work with, especially if you're using thicker than 26-28awg wire as the housing so damn narrow.  They are also really hard to get solder to stick inside their cups, and you have to strike a good balance of heating the solder/wire/connector up without melting the nearby plastic housing.


 
   
  Lol sounds like hell.
  I might ask my dad to do that part since he's a surgeon, and supposedly they have steady hands =P


----------



## audiofreakie

UE TF10 cable.
   
   
  Spec
  Vermouth hookup wire 7n Cooper 22awg
  Rhodium vermouth mini plug
  Silver pin UE connector
  WBT Solder
  Cardas rossin flux


----------



## liamstrain

22awg for in-ears? What do you use for full size cans? 4 awg? Carrier tail-hook cable?


----------



## rianchaos

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> 22awg for in-ears? What do you use for full size cans? 4 awg? Carrier tail-hook cable?


 
  look outside your windows and see the wires hanging high between power lines. You might spot him crawling up there


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Thought i'd share my DIY Headphone Cable.
> Made it last week.
> Consist of the following:
> 6FT Triple Insulation Teflon/Kapton/Teflon Silver Plated Oxygen Free Copper (22AWG)
> ...


 
   
  Good job!  Looks great!
  You can try to even out the end of the heatshrink there with an xacto knife very, very, very carefully.
   
  Instead of using monofilament braid like the one that you chose, use nylon _multifilament_ instead.  It is closer to being more cloth-like.  If you sleeve the cable with multifilament while taking care not to leave it too stretched or too loose, it will reduce the noise a bit, maybe even make it unnoticeable during music.  But then there's the issue of finding that stuff in 1/4" size _and_ in white color.  You might have to resort to using a big enough shoe lace, lol.


----------



## audiofreakie

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> 22awg for in-ears? What do you use for full size cans? 4 awg? Carrier tail-hook cable?


 
   
  Quote: 





rianchaos said:


> look outside your windows and see the wires hanging high between power lines. You might spot him crawling up there


 
   
  actually its similiar compare to MOGAMI Neglex Quad 2534...


----------



## Deathdeisel

Is it just me, or are your plugs massive? Pics seem to make them look it. ^^


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





audiofreakie said:


> actually its similiar compare to MOGAMI Neglex Quad 2534...


 
   
  right, I use 2534 all the time... for interconnects. Sometimes, I use it for cables for full size cans (though I usually prefer 2893). I cannot imagine using it for in-ears. But that's just me (and just poking a little fun) - the cables look great.


----------



## rianchaos

deathdeisel said:


> Is it just me, or are your plugs massive? Pics seem to make them look it. ^^




If you are talking about those vermouth 3.5mm plugs, it is massive. The hole is somewhat comparable to those of 6.3mm's. One may be able to fit around 10 strands of 24awg Mogami 2534


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I'd like to source something even smaller than 26awg... for my IEMs.  I just built some Toxic Cables 26awg SPC stuff for my CIEMS... and love them, but would like something even thinner.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> I'd like to source something even smaller than 26awg... for my IEMs.  I just built some Toxic Cables 26awg SPC stuff for my CIEMS... and love them, but would like something even thinner.


 
   
   
  Mogami makes several with 3 or 4 conductors and 28, 32, 33 awg options. 
  http://www.mogamicable.com/category/bulk/ultra_flex_mini/


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Mogami makes several with 3 or 4 conductors and 28, 32, 33 awg options.
> http://www.mogamicable.com/category/bulk/ultra_flex_mini/


 
  Thanks... I will try the Mogami at some point. Right now though, I would like something SPC so it would be what I have now... just thinner.


----------



## danpong

Hi,
   
  Maybe someone here might know about this.  I'm looking for the tip for IEM cable(the tip that plug in to iem ear piece)  I don't know what it is called.  I've been trying to find where to buy it but no luck.  (probably because using the wrong word on google search)  Can anyone here tell me where can I buy them?  Thank you very much


----------



## ardgedee

What IEM do you have? There are different connectors for different IEMs.


----------



## ostewart

going to make a toxic cables SPC 26awg cable with these:
   




   
  and this:
   




   
  This:
   




  (i like using pailiccs, quite big but nice quality and they look good)
   
  Cable is for:
   
   

   
  Gonna look good i think, hopefully Frank has the SPC in tranparent, as i prefer it to blue or grey translucent. Still dont now wether to make memory cable or not...


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> going to make a toxic cables SPC 26awg cable with these:
> 
> 
> and this:
> ...


 
   
  If you want to add a little memory to the wire without using a memory wire, assuming that the Toxic Cables dialectric is polyethylene, you can hold the cable so that it bends the way you want it, then heat it with a heatgun.  This will soften the polyethylene.  If you keep holding the cable, once it cools down again, it will hold the shape a bit.  I find this is ideal for me since I hate memory wire, but you do need some sort of bending around the ears.


----------



## ostewart

Thanks for that tip, i noticed that it softens when heated.


----------



## ostewart

Thanks for that tip, i noticed that it softens when heated.


----------



## ardgedee

The plastic will eventually deform into another shape, in which case just curl it and whack it with a hairdryer or heatgun again.

If you want an ear hook that is a little more aggressively springy, put a tube of heat-shrink over the area and attach it to the plug body, then do what fraggler describes above. I do this for all my IEM cables, and I much prefer it to memory wire. Again, it will eventually deform, but within reason you can continue reshaping it as much as you want.


----------



## ostewart

sounds good, i did do heatshrink and wire before, it became a little uncomfortable after a while, but i do have some nylon sheathing that i may use, or similar.


----------



## ardgedee

My first IEM cable irritated the back of one ear, so I re-bent the heatshrinks so they curved around the ears more tightly and then curled away from the ear near where the heatshrinks ended. The squared-off ends of the heatshrink were causing the irritation.
   
  Later I sheathed the whole length in multifilament and that helped by adding a little padding. The irritation had already gone away before I had done that, though.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> going to make a toxic cables SPC 26awg cable with these:
> and this:
> This:
> (i like using pailiccs, quite big but nice quality and they look good)
> ...


 
  I have used both the trans blue, and the clear insulated SPC to make IEM cables:

   

   
  The trans blue looks pretty awesome IMO. I would also say that as long as you have a chin slider on there, you wont need any memory wire for the ear loops. The 26awg is very flexible, and stays in place just fine for me using the cinch.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *cogsand gears* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would also say that as long as you have a chin slider on there, you wont need any memory wire for the ear loops.


 
  +1


----------



## cssarrow

Just replaced the most crappy RCA in my setup. Went to a Polkaduio subwoofer.





I used the 16AWG cables that came with my Audioengine A5+. Braided 4 conductor round for fun. Sub-woofer sounds a lot tighter now in both music and action movies.

Neutrik RCA Connectors :} Grounded each connector.


----------



## cgg123321

Has anyone else used VGA pins for their TF10/UE pins? I believe TF10's use the 0.75mm pins and other brands use the 0.78mm pins. I'm wondering if the vga pins will stretch out the connectors.


----------



## danpong

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> What IEM do you have? There are different connectors for different IEMs.


 
  Oh sorry to not mention!!! I have JH16.  Any suggestion? of what it is called and where can I get it?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





danpong said:


> Oh sorry to not mention!!! I have JH16.  Any suggestion? of what it is called and where can I get it?


 
   Lunashops and Toxic Cables ebay store both sell the connector pins your after.


----------



## DefQon

Those Paillics are absolute pita to work with to get a fine result.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





cgg123321 said:


> Has anyone else used VGA pins for their TF10/UE pins? I believe TF10's use the 0.75mm pins and other brands use the 0.78mm pins. I'm wondering if the vga pins will stretch out the connectors.


 
   
  HD D-sub pins, which are used for 15-pin VGA connectors, are 0.76mm dia, usually ±0.02mm.
   
  The ones you find in VGA connectors and connector parts are usually hollow and bend easily. I don't recommend using hollow pins for anything other than a quicky whip-something-together bench experiment, because of the increased chance of the pin snapping off inside the IEM.


----------



## ostewart

With pailiccs use flux and it comes out really good


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> With pailiccs use flux and it comes out really good


 
  +1, and then add......and your Golden!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> +1, and then add......and your Golden!


 
  I like this one:  http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/OK-International/MX-5051/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMthiYuEY6QoeQ8JAilyxgDg


----------



## liamstrain

Just a teensy different in the price.


----------



## TrollDragon

Sorry Guys... It's my Ole' Weller FTW


----------



## liamstrain

If I had a dollar for every time I burned partway into the iron's cord...
   
  well, I'd have at least $4.


----------



## DefQon

That looks dangerous.


----------



## TrollDragon

defqon said:


> That looks dangerous.




Only the HOT end... 

She's a work of art, been a faithful workhorse since I got it in the 70's... She's getting a bit forgetful every now and then... A little rap on the base to free up the magswitch and all is good again.

I can see a Hakko on the horizon though.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> If I had a dollar for every time I burned partway into the iron's cord...
> 
> well, I'd have at least $4.


 
   
  If I had a dollar for every time I slipped on the handle and reflexively tried to catch the hot end...
   
  well, I'd have at least $2
   
   
   
  because I clearly didn't learn my lesson the first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
   
   
at least I didn't try to catch it in my lap


----------



## TrollDragon

You only forget that the iron is grounded and touch it to a hot (Live Reverse) monitor chassis once...
  Wrecked a great tip that day...


----------



## danpong

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Lunashops and Toxic Cables ebay store both sell the connector pins your after.


 
  Ok Thank you very much.


----------



## The.Yield

Gahhh! That looks like a screenshot from Fallout 3, lol!


----------



## cssarrow

My DIY USB Cable.

22AWG Silver Plated OFC Copper w/ 5% Silver Solder & Triple Shielded



Still need to heatshrink the ends.

Thanks to Fraggler for sending me mylar foil & double braided shields for triple shield. 



A few more projects left before i disappear from the audio realm.


----------



## TrollDragon

Now where does one use Teflon plumbers tape?

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> She's a work of art, been a faithful workhorse since I got it in the 70's... She's getting a bit forgetful every now and then... A little rap on the base to free up the magswitch and all is good again.
> I can see a Hakko on the horizon though.


 
   
  Hey man, this gallery is all about building your own cables. I'd say that iron's a prime candidate for a high-end OCC copper recabling in a litz braid with silver solder and gold-plated plugs. Then your every soldering job will be in high fidelity!


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Now where does one use Teflon plumbers tape?


 
   
  After soldering a plug, wrap the tape through the exposed joints before putting the housing on. It's usually a better fit than the thick plastic sleeve that plugs come with, and helps minimize the risk of shorts if any of the solder tabs flex..


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> After soldering a plug, wrap the tape through the exposed joints before putting the housing on. It's usually a better fit than the thick plastic sleeve that plugs come with, and helps minimize the risk of shorts if any of the solder tabs flex..


 
  Right on mate, never heard of this before. Will try soon.


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Hey man, this gallery is all about building your own cables. I'd say that iron's a prime candidate for a high-end OCC copper recabling in a litz braid with silver solder and gold-plated plugs. Then your every soldering job will be in high fidelity!


 
  Yes... that sir, is an Excellent idea! I'll look into that after the holidays for sure.
   


Spoiler: Like%20this%20-%20ALO%20R8-C



 

   


       Sans plug of course...
  But how would one solder the new wire onto the iron if I have only one iron... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> After soldering a plug, wrap the tape through the exposed joints before putting the housing on. It's usually a better fit than the thick plastic sleeve that plugs come with, and helps minimize the risk of shorts if any of the solder tabs flex..


 
   
  That is an amazing tip!
  Never would have thought of that, I'll try that for sure on my next end installation.
   
_*Note to Self*_
_Pick up T-Tape_
_Pick up new Hakko to recable Weller. _


----------



## cssarrow

ardgedee said:


> After soldering a plug, wrap the tape through the exposed joints before putting the housing on. It's usually a better fit than the thick plastic sleeve that plugs come with, and helps minimize the risk of shorts if any of the solder tabs flex..




This guy knows his stuff.

You either cut some of the plastic off to fit the plugs (being able to screw/thread them in) or wrap them with Teflon Tape.
 PTFE is a great diaelectric! (the Teflon with 60% oxygen is better though)

However, i mainly use Teflon over the braid, but underneath the heat shrink since i don't own a heat gun, and use old style lighter. The teflon protects heat from transfering too much onto the shield/cables in which will oxidize it a bit.

just my two cents.

----

Currently working on:

1. 8 Conductor Litz Round Braid 16AWG (10AWG Combined)
Wire: Silver Plated 99.99% Oxygen Free Copper
Connector: CMC Silver Plated 99.99% Oxygen Free Copper
Solder: Kester 5% Silver Solder
Sleeving: Carbon Fiber Sleeve w/ Ultra Clear PVC Jacket size 3/8"

2. 4 Conductor Litz Round Braid 18AWG (15AWG Combined)
Connector: Carbon Fiber Rhodium Platinum Plated Tellurium Copper (99.5%)
Wire: Silver Plated 99.99% Oxygen Free Copper
Solder: Kester 5% Silver Solder
Sleeving: Carbon Fiber Sleeve w/ Ultra Clear PVC Jacket size 3/8"

Both uses 3/8" clear sleeve because the RCA has double shielding and carbon fiber sleeve, making it as thick as the 8 conductor.



The Guitar Rack is what i use to wall mount headphones (works awesome)

Where i got the idea: http://diyaudioprojects.com/Power/Low-Inductance-DIY-Speaker-Cables/
I use Powered Speakers, so it should be good to have low resistance speaker wire.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Yes... that sir, is an Excellent idea! I'll look into that after the holidays for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Teflon tape is also my preferred method of securing braids, sleeving, etc. temporarily.  Bonds to itself, conforms to the shape of the wire/sleeving, and is non-destructively removeable (doesn't leave residue or pull out strands or fibers).  I use it a ton.  If you are having trouble with manipulating the teflon plumbers tape, you can step up to the yellow teflon gas line tape.  It is a bit more expensive, but much thicker and easier to work with (doesn't twist up or tear apart as easily).  
   
  And as Cssarrow has learned, it is a great way to seal up an entire cable if you are using a bare copper shield.


----------



## TrollDragon

Thanks Guys!
   
  Excellent tip's on the T-Tape!
  I will definitely put it to use under the shrinktube and such, I'll also pick up some of the gas tape as well just to have a choice.


----------



## cssarrow

trolldragon said:


> Thanks Guys!
> 
> Excellent tip's on the T-Tape!
> I will definitely put it to use under the shrinktube and such, I'll also pick up some of the gas tape as well just to have a choice.




I think they're like $.75 for 260FT LOL. @ Home Depot that is.


----------



## darinmc

Am I the only one that uses the stove to shrink tubing?


----------



## cssarrow

darinmc said:


> Am I the only one that uses the stove to shrink tubing?




How do you do that? lol


----------



## Armaegis

Carefully!


----------



## cssarrow

A mattress & Wire cutter makes a great 3rd Hand.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





darinmc said:


> Am I the only one that uses the stove to shrink tubing?


 
  I used to do that before enough singed finger tips and knuckles forced me to go for a heatgun.  Lighters work as well, but it is too easy to get soot or burn marks.  A variable temperature heatgun will change your life if you use heatshrink alot.


----------



## darinmc

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> How do you do that? lol


 
   
  Darin's guide to heat shrink tubing.
   
  1.  Acquire heat shrink.
  2.  Do other stuff until you are ready to shrink it.
  3.  Turn on burner (obviously not a gas burner, coil of some kind)
  4.  Hold over stove like smores over a campfire, turning in the same manner.
  5.  Celebrate with a bottle of wine, liquor or case of beer.
   
  I'm almost done painting my grado sr-80i's.  When they are done I'll post pics of my recable that has employed the highly technical guide posted above.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





darinmc said:


> Darin's guide to heat shrink tubing.
> 
> 1.  Acquire heat shrink.
> *1.5 Put the heat shrink where it needs to go, or at least slide it down the cable *
> ...


 
   
  Added in the critical step. I can't count how many times I've had to disassemble something because I forgot to slide the heatshrink or jack sleeve onto the cable before soldering it up.


----------



## pexon

Double post


----------



## pexon

Quote: 





pexon said:


> Boiling water and using the steam? lol, I used to do that when using shrink tubing for carp fishing rigs.


----------



## cssarrow

Almost done with my cables !

Waiting for the connectors and 3/8" heatshrink.


----------



## darinmc

I decided to spruce up my Grados with a touch of white.  Had some Canare starquad in white and some white paracord with black/white heatshrink so I ran with it.  A little paint later I think I have some relatively unique headphones that aren't overly gaudy.  And as promised, you get to see the stove shrinking results.
   
   
   
   

   

   

   

   
  Did I cross the line?


----------



## Hebra

5678522395_2a03082d30_z.jpg
6934426881_e8cd5f029b_z.jpg


----------



## sharkz

For the cable masters here, is there any good way to remove the writing from shrink tubing? I haven't been able to find any with no lettering and I just want a cleaner look for my finishing touches.


----------



## darinmc

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> For the cable masters here, is there any good way to remove the writing from shrink tubing? I haven't been able to find any with no lettering and I just want a cleaner look for my finishing touches.


 
   
  I bought the cheap 3:1 heatshrink tubing from cableorganizer.com and it didn't come with any writing on it.  For that matter I've bought 2:1 from redco (the cheaper stuff) and it had no writing either.


----------



## Hebra

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> For the cable masters here, is there any good way to remove the writing from shrink tubing? I haven't been able to find any with no lettering and I just want a cleaner look for my finishing touches.


 
  u can using Balsam or Counter pain gel in my country "Minyak kayu putih"/"minyak angin"for erase that letter


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





darinmc said:


> I decided to spruce up my Grados with a touch of white.  Had some Canare starquad in white and some white paracord with black/white heatshrink so I ran with it.  A little paint later I think I have some relatively unique headphones that aren't overly gaudy.  And as promised, you get to see the stove shrinking results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I dont think so at all, very very nice. The 3.5mm jack and splitter were worked in perfectly imo. Very good job and color selection. Although the grado lettering does kind of look silver.


----------



## darinmc

Yeah I didn't touch the lettering, so you're dead on there.  I'm not sure if I want to try to repaint it, or maybe pull those rings, paint them white then paint the lettering black.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> For the cable masters here, is there any good way to remove the writing from shrink tubing? I haven't been able to find any with no lettering and I just want a cleaner look for my finishing touches.


 
  I use some 1200 grit wet and dry paper + water to gently 'sand' the printed text off. I have heard of others using white spirit, but it didnt work for me.


----------



## rianchaos

hebra said:


> u can using Balsam or Counter pain gel in my country "Minyak kayu putih"/"minyak angin"for erase that letter




It is also called cajuput oil. Try using combination of acetone and sandpaper. That might work


----------



## fmlfml

Here's my JL cable


----------



## cssarrow

fmlfml said:


> Here's my JL cable
> 
> 
> [ATTACHMENT=427]DSC_0082.jpg (79k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]




Very nice work fmlfml!


----------



## Dyaems

sorry for off-topic and search function doesnt show it properly or maybe i am searching the wrong keywoards...
   
  anyways, where do you guys buy those white cables! i need a bunch of meters for my future project and gray or transparent with spc wire are also ok! 22-24 gauge is good enough.
   
  i can just settle for shoelaces though LOL (thanks nick n)


----------



## cssarrow

dyaems said:


> sorry for off-topic and search function doesnt show it properly or maybe i am searching the wrong keywoards...
> 
> anyways, where do you guys buy those white cables! i need a bunch of meters for my future project and gray or transparent with spc wire are also ok! 22-24 gauge is good enough.
> 
> i can just settle for shoelaces though LOL (thanks nick n)




http://johnswireshop.com/

Navships from ebay

Many different colors.


----------



## Dyaems

thanks. i was trying to remember navships earlier!


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





ananalogspirit said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Finally put together a cable I'm happy to show off. It's been a long ride learning to DIY, and its a great feeling to put together a cable that finally looks well built and tidy, and worth posting.


 
  Nicely done!  Is that some Vintage Audio Lab bling I see?


----------



## bavman

I got some really small paracord on ebay and decided to use it for a cable. Its type I i believe, and it turned it to look nice. It was originally a little too thick to fit in the metal jack so I had to drill out the hole to make it bigger.


----------



## Deathdeisel

That moment when youre absolutely fed up with something. Completely assembled before, no sound, took all apart got sound but forgot the shell casings. Took apart again to add shells and wire clamp broke breaking a contact I just soldered, got fixed shells on, no sound again. And I burned myself. **** me, still no sound. Think I might just have to re-order..but I dont feel like waiting 2 and a half weeks on redco again.


----------



## cssarrow

deathdeisel said:


> That moment when youre absolutely fed up with something. Completely assembled before, no sound, took all apart got sound but forgot the shell casings. Took apart again to add shells and wire clamp broke breaking a contact I just soldered, got fixed shells on, no sound again. And I burned myself. **** me, still no sound. Think I might just have to re-order..but I dont feel like waiting 2 and a half weeks on redco again.




Did you use something to help you hold up the rca when soldering? like a third hand.

I always forget the end caps and heatshrinks. :[

Are you done fixing the cable? Want me to make you one? I have some extra wires.

----

Anyone know where to buy pure silver wires (99.99%) for diy headphone cables?
Thickness can range anywhere from 22 to 28 AWG.


----------



## wavid

im loving the paracord sleeving, i plan on getting some mogami 2534 or 2893 (not sure which is better) or canare l4e5s cable and stripping it so i can paracord sleeve each of the 4 wires. Will this be ok or will it be too loose in the paracord?
   
EDIT: i realise there are many types of paracord so il provide a link of the one im looking to get
http://www.thebushcraftstore.co.uk/550-paracord---us-gsa-compliant-contractor---15-feet-1149-p.asp
(Type III)
   
  EDIT2: crap....seems like Type I micro paracord is best for sleeving single wires according to the user FraGGler who made the beautiful burgendy cable. Its impossible to find Type 1 here in the UK..so im going to have to buy from US but shipping is so expensive...11$ shipping for 100ft....


----------



## bavman

Quote: 





wavid said:


> im loving the paracord sleeving, i plan on getting some mogami 2534 or 2893 (not sure which is better) or canare l4e5s cable and stripping it so i can paracord sleeve each of the 4 wires. Will this be ok or will it be too loose in the paracord?
> 
> EDIT: i realise there are many types of paracord so il provide a link of the one im looking to get
> http://www.thebushcraftstore.co.uk/550-paracord---us-gsa-compliant-contractor---15-feet-1149-p.asp
> ...


 

 Buy from here dude:
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/200841672410?var=500119061293&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648#shId
   
  $.99 for 10 feet lengths and shipping to the UK is $3.50


----------



## FraGGleR

bavman said:


> I got some really small paracord on ebay and decided to use it for a cable. Its type I i believe, and it turned it to look nice. It was originally a little too thick to fit in the metal jack so I had to drill out the hole to make it bigger.




Looks like I started a good looking trend


----------



## wavid

yea thats the same place...the more i buy the more shipping costs get added on...adding 100ft of paracord makes the shipping go up to 11$...but oh well i guess il have to just do it, no other choice.
   
   



fraggler said:


> Looks like I started a good looking trend


 
  yes..and im next


----------



## FraGGleR

wavid said:


> yea thats the same place...the more i buy the more shipping costs get added on...adding 100ft of paracord makes the shipping go up to 11$...but oh well i guess il have to just do it, no other choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do they not discount the shipping at checkout? It builds up for every 10 feet in the cart but then it should drop when they combine. The difference between 10 feet and 100 should be negligible when shipping. Weird.


----------



## wavid

thats with the discount
   
   
 [size=12.800000190734863px] [size=12.800000190734863px]You saved *[size=12.800000190734863px]$20.97[/size]* on shipping from 5staredc.[/size][size=12.800000190734863px]*[size=12.800000190734863px]- $20.97[/size]*​[/size][/size]

 [size=12.800000190734863px] [size=12.800000190734863px]
[size=12.800000190734863px] [size=12.800000190734863px] Subtotal (10 items):[/size]
 [/size][size=12.800000190734863px] [size=12.800000190734863px] $9.90[/size]
 [/size][size=12.800000190734863px] [size=12.800000190734863px] [size=12.800000190734863px]Shipping to London[/size][/size]
 [/size][size=12.800000190734863px] [size=12.800000190734863px] $11.03[/size]
 [/size][size=12.800000190734863px] [size=12.800000190734863px]  [/size]
 [/size][size=12.800000190734863px] [size=medium] Total:[/size]
 [/size][size=12.800000190734863px] [size=medium] $20.93[/size]
 [/size]
 [size=12.800000190734863px] 
[size=12.800000190734863px] 
 [/size]
[size=12.800000190734863px] 
 [/size]
[size=12.800000190734863px] 
 [/size]
[size=12.800000190734863px] 
 [/size]
 [/size] [/size] [/size]
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  oh well, after seeing your cables i cannot give up now just because of shipping lol


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





wavid said:


> thats with the discount
> 
> 
> [size=12.800000190734863px] [size=12.800000190734863px]You saved *[size=12.800000190734863px]$20.97[/size]* on shipping from 5staredc.[/size][size=12.800000190734863px]*[size=12.800000190734863px]- $20.97[/size]*​[/size][/size]
> ...


 
  Oh wow.  Ok.  Well, considering how much money you are saving by doing the cables yourself not to mention the satsifaction, the extra $11 is but a pittance.
   
  Please post pics when you are done!


----------



## alfa147x

Okay I have a challenge for you guys. How can I take a 3ft long USB extension cable down to less than 0.5 ft and make it look clean? I have some sleeving I want to use but I can't figure out how to get it across the the length of the cable. Any ideas? 

Should I just heat shrink the joint and call it a day?


----------



## FraGGleR

Double post


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> That moment when youre absolutely fed up with something. Completely assembled before, no sound, took all apart got sound but forgot the shell casings. Took apart again to add shells and wire clamp broke breaking a contact I just soldered, got fixed shells on, no sound again. And I burned myself. **** me, still no sound. Think I might just have to re-order..but I dont feel like waiting 2 and a half weeks on redco again.


 
  Can you take closeups of your connections so we can help troubleshoot?  I assume that you are using two blue for signal, two white for ground?  Did you check for shorts?  Do you have a multimeter that you can use to check for continuity?


----------



## cssarrow

Omgosh i love vintage audio labs.

Their carbon fiber housings are so cheap compared to other providers.
They have very nice cmc pure copper spade connectors also!


----------



## tdubthatsme

Ok I need some help. I rewiring 2 sets of headphones for portable use (ath m50 and a custom pair). A few questions:
  1. Sleeving for portable use? Based on what I am reading, I either go for techflex multifilament or paracord? Everything else make mechanical noise?
  1b. If paracord, what "type" (type 1, 2, 3, 4, 5) and wieght (sounds like 550 is good?)
  2. Whats the difference between Mogami w2534 and 2931? Which is better? Same question for 2930 vs 2552
  3. I am wiring both headphones to each ear, so I will be making a Y. Where can I buy one of those covers for the link?
  4. Canare f12 connector, VALab connector, or what else in that price range?
   
  Portability is number 1, and a high cost quality ratio is number 2. 
  Thanks!


----------



## darinmc

Quote: 





alfa147x said:


> Okay I have a challenge for you guys. How can I take a 3ft long USB extension cable down to less than 0.5 ft and make it look clean? I have some sleeving I want to use but I can't figure out how to get it across the the length of the cable. Any ideas?
> Should I just heat shrink the joint and call it a day?


 
   
  Make sure you have heatshrink that can go over both ends (including the plugs), cut near one end of the termination leaving just enough to strip, solder, heatshrink/teflon/shield/teflon until it's about the size of the cable, then heatshrink both ends so both ends look the same.  Will definitely need 3:1 tubing.  If you need to buy more than 3 things and the cable isn't audio-grade (aka expensive) it probably is better to just order everything and make your own.


----------



## alfa147x

darinmc said:


> Make sure you have heatshrink that can go over both ends (including the plugs), cut near one end of the termination leaving just enough to strip, solder, heatshrink/teflon/shield/teflon until it's about the size of the cable, then heatshrink both ends so both ends look the same.  Will definitely need 3:1 tubing.  If you need to buy more than 3 things and the cable isn't audio-grade (aka expensive) it probably is better to just order everything and make your own.




Thanks. It's not meant for an audio installation. I need to remove the red wire in between my router and wifi card so it doesn't back-feed power


----------



## DefQon

Old: 1 hour job, built a similar one for a customer a month ago, after working with all the Crystal Piccolino and speaker cables, I admit  I'm getting better at this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Canare, Viablue splitter, Neutrik 6.5mm and Cardas Senn plugs.

   

   
  More pictures coming soon, featuring my "Monster" power cable specially braided using special wires at 4cm thickness.


----------



## darinmc

Quote: 





alfa147x said:


> Thanks. It's not meant for an audio installation. I need to remove the red wire in between my router and wifi card so it doesn't back-feed power


 
   
  Yeah I was just saying if it costs too much to patch the one you have you might as well buy a new one at the length you want or build one from scratch.


----------



## kyoshiro

Anyone know what part# on mouser makes good USB connectors/jacks


----------



## cssarrow

Anyone know where to silver wire for headphone diy? or Connectors that looks like these: http://audioengineusa.com/Store/AC-Power-Cord#.UM_5SmfNkYI
Is there one of those connectors but a grounded version? (something less expensive than the furutech)



kyoshiro said:


> Anyone know what part# on mouser makes good USB connectors/jacks




i got mine here : http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=68&zenid=egu2fi599jvr25mqiqrch8e0n7
The gold plating is a little thicker than usual, which is nice. very easy to solder on with 22AWG and smaller. (24,26,28, etc)


----------



## bavman

Quote: 





tdubthatsme said:


> Ok I need some help. I rewiring 2 sets of headphones for portable use (ath m50 and a custom pair). A few questions:
> 1. Sleeving for portable use? Based on what I am reading, I either go for techflex multifilament or paracord? Everything else make mechanical noise?
> 1b. If paracord, what "type" (type 1, 2, 3, 4, 5) and wieght (sounds like 550 is good?)
> 2. Whats the difference between Mogami w2534 and 2931? Which is better? Same question for 2930 vs 2552
> ...


 

 1. I haven't used techflex, but paracord is good on flexibility. Little mechanical noise but if you make it short enough to run from your pocket to your headphones (or whatever) you'll be okay. I've also used plastic weaved pc sleeving (the kind used to sleeve PSUs) and its a lot stiffer and is almost impossible to use because of the mechanical noise it creates. 
  1b. I've used type 1 for sleeving individual wires then braiding them. If you want to sleeve a bundle of wires then use type 3 550.
  2. not too sure
  3. Viablue makes some really nice ones, but a little pricey, just google it for places to buy
  4. The best one's I've used are the neutrik gold/black ones (granted I've never spent more than $2 on a connector) but the build quality is very good compared to most cheap connectors. They are a little small though


----------



## DefQon

You can buy 3 types of Y splitters, the Viablue's, Qable's and the standard rubber boot leg's. Or you can alternatively make your own Y splitter by heatshrink only or heatshrink over a plastic barrel or so.


----------



## Toxic Cables

I will be offering my own Y splitter at the end of this month. Here is a picture of them, although the ones that will be sold, will not have my logo on them.
  They are chrome plated, polished aluminium and weigh in at a little over 7g.
       They are attached together at all 4 corners, with allen screws and nuts, which will be included. Not the screws shown in the picture below.
   
   

   
 
   
The splitters in these picture, are not plated.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





defqon said:


> You can buy 3 types of Y splitters, the Viablue's, Qable's and the standard rubber boot leg's. Or you can alternatively make your own Y splitter by heatshrink only or heatshrink over a plastic barrel or so.


 
  Check out Vt4c.com  They are a Hong Kong based company that has an incredible selection of hardware for audio builds, including a number of Ysplits.  Everything I have gotten from them has been of very nice quality at a very reasonable price.  Shipping isn't too bad either.
   
  They have some plain, machined aluminum Y splits in a roughly similar shape to the Viablues for under $4.  They also sell solid silver wire (but not recommended for headphones), cotton or silk sleeving, etc.
   
  Here is one of the aluminum splits next to some HD800 connectors:
   
  And painted black:


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> They are attached together at all 4 corners, with allen screws and nuts, which will be included. Not the screws shown in the picture below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hey!  Even Frank is jumping on the sleeved wire bandwagon.  Though, I'm pretty sure he isn't using paracord     
   
  Frank, do you have the weight of the Viablue splits to compare to your new splitter?  It reminds me a little bit of the Locus Design y-split from many years ago (RIP Lee).


----------



## sharkz

Can anyone provide me a link to the braiding technique everyone (including Frank above) are using to braid their four wires? My girlfriend (who does my braiding) has been following a four wire Litz, but they have been coming out flat and look nothing like what I am seeing everyone else do.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> Can anyone provide me a link to the braiding technique everyone (including Frank above) are using to braid their four wires? My girlfriend (who does my braiding) has been following a four wire Litz, but they have been coming out flat and look nothing like what I am seeing everyone else do.


 
  Layout your 4 wires next to each other.  Start with the left most wire and then say outloud, "Over two," while moving it over the next two to its right.  Then, take the outermost right wire and then say out loud, "Over one," while moving it over the one to its left (the one that was just moved from the left).  Next, start with the new left most wire and then say out loud, "Under two," while moving it under the next two to its right.  Then take the outermost right wire and say out loud, "Under one," while moving it under the one to its left (the one that was just moved from the left).  Then repeat the whole process.  "Over two, over one, under two, under one."  Saying it out loud helps keep track of what you should be doing.  It is almost meditative saying it while braiding it, especially for longer runs.
   
  If that brilliant instructional doesn't work, then follow this link for a round braid: http://www.seekyee.com/Slings/howtos/4strand.htm


----------



## tdubthatsme

Quote: 





bavman said:


> 1. I haven't used techflex, but paracord is good on flexibility. Little mechanical noise but if you make it short enough to run from your pocket to your headphones (or whatever) you'll be okay. I've also used plastic weaved pc sleeving (the kind used to sleeve PSUs) and its a lot stiffer and is almost impossible to use because of the mechanical noise it creates.
> 1b. I've used type 1 for sleeving individual wires then braiding them. If you want to sleeve a bundle of wires then use type 3 550.
> 2. not too sure
> 3. Viablue makes some really nice ones, but a little pricey, just google it for places to buy
> 4. The best one's I've used are the neutrik gold/black ones (granted I've never spent more than $2 on a connector) but the build quality is very good compared to most cheap connectors. They are a little small though


 
  Thanks! 
  28 awg for headphones good?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Hey!  Even Frank is jumping on the sleeved wire bandwagon.  Though, I'm pretty sure he isn't using paracord
> 
> Frank, do you have the weight of the Viablue splits to compare to your new splitter?  It reminds me a little bit of the Locus Design y-split from many years ago (RIP Lee).


 
  I offering cables with individual wires sleeved last December, under the Toxic brand. There are some pictures on the Audez'e aftermarket cables thread, although it was paracord back then 
   
  The Viablue Y splitters come in at 13.8g. I based the design of mine on a aluminium iPhone case i have  I have made mine in 4 different sizes for my cables, although i will only be selling the medium one to start with.
   
 
   

   
  Some new wires now available, from top,
   
  24AWG Cryo OCC Litz Copper in cotton jacket.
   
  18AWG Cryo OCC Silver plated Copper.
   
  18AWG Cryo OCC Copper.
   
  22AWG Cryo OCC Litz Copper 
   
  25.5AWG Cryo OCC Litz Silver with higher then 1% gold content. (not available for DIY)


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> Can anyone provide me a link to the braiding technique everyone (including Frank above) are using to braid their four wires? My girlfriend (who does my braiding) has been following a four wire Litz, but they have been coming out flat and look nothing like what I am seeing everyone else do.


 
  Hold 4 cables like this | | | |
   
  Left goes over two, right over one, left goes under two, right goes under one, repeat for a rounded braid.
   
  Hold 4 cables like this | | |
   
  middle goes under left and goes over, middle goes under right and goes over, repeat fora rounded braid.
   
  Good luck!
   
  Does anyone know if 16 AWG is thick enough for a diy power cord for the Audioengine A5+ speakers?
  three conductor 16awg/19 strands each, silver plated copper. one goes to postive, negative, and ground. shielding also goes to ground. (Just wondering whether or not it needs to be thicker)


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Hold 4 cables like this | | | |
> 
> Left goes over two, right over one, left goes under two, right goes under one, repeat for a rounded braid.
> 
> ...


 
  Only a two conductor cable...  Going thicker than required won't gain you any headroom.  So as long as you match the gauge on the included cable, you should be fine.  If you are doing a long cable, added gauge could be useful.  Mine are packed up right now so I can't verify.


----------



## hippie

Made this as kinda a proof a concept,


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Only a two conductor cable...  Going thicker than required won't gain you any headroom.  So as long as you match the gauge on the included cable, you should be fine.  If you are doing a long cable, added gauge could be useful.  Mine are packed up right now so I can't verify.


 
  Yes, i know the original non-polarized C7 only uses two conductors. The cable that came with my Audioengine A5+ are 18AWG. 16AWG im guessing should be fine for 4FT long.
   
  How do i do something like this?
  http://imageshack.us/a/img525/741/51jakazanilaa1000.jpg
 http://imageshack.us/a/img854/7739/51wjux62tclaa1000.jpg
   
  The cable i use has a ground wire that i can't really remove. So i wish to use it as a mains plug ground.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





hippie said:


> Made this as kinda a proof a concept,


 
  Like it! The cable is a bit sort of hearing aid beige though... ;D


----------



## FraGGleR

.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Check out Vt4c.com  They are a Hong Kong based company that has an incredible selection of hardware for audio builds, including a number of Ysplits.  Everything I have gotten from them has been of very nice quality at a very reasonable price.  Shipping isn't too bad either.
> 
> They have some plain, machined aluminum Y splits in a roughly similar shape to the Viablues for under $4.  They also sell solid silver wire (but not recommended for headphones), cotton or silk sleeving, etc.
> 
> ...


 
  Damn nice, these will come handy for some speaker cable's I'm making, btw what's the weight of these barrels?
   
  NVM found it, weighs in at 20grams.
   
  Wow, they stock of a lot of stuff I've been using for DIY cable's and amp's, some of their stuff is quite expensive, what's the shipping rates?


----------



## FraGGleR

Shipping via HK Airmail is around $8-9 for packages under a pound.  Took about a week and change to get to the US.  Once you email them your order, they send you an invoice with the different shipping options.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Shipping via HK Airmail is around $8-9 for packages under a pound.  Took about a week and change to get to the US.  Once you email them your order, they send you an invoice with the different shipping options.


 
  Cool, have you tried any of their pre-braided cables for other uses besides for headphones, i.e. IC's, speaker/power cables etc?


----------



## scootermafia

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> That moment when youre absolutely fed up with something. Completely assembled before, no sound, took all apart got sound but forgot the shell casings. Took apart again to add shells and wire clamp broke breaking a contact I just soldered, got fixed shells on, no sound again. And I burned myself. **** me, still no sound. Think I might just have to re-order..but I dont feel like waiting 2 and a half weeks on redco again.


 
   
  Me when I'm building is usually a painful burn every 10 minutes or so.  Generally I'll sacrifice the wellbeing of my fingertips to get a wire where it needs to be.  The kind of burns you get from soldering irons rarely leave a mark though like a blister or anything - they'll generally just put a little brand on you.  Then again, I use a Metcal soldering iron which solders at the minimum temperature, so it's harder to burn yourself with that.  Stuff that's been heated by the heat gun can burn you pretty badly, I find things heated to 300-500 degrees are nowhere near as hot as an 800F tip on a soldering iron - now those really will mess you up.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> Stuff that's been heated by the heat gun can burn you pretty badly, I find things heated to 300-500 degrees are nowhere near as hot as an 800F tip on a soldering iron - now those really will mess you up.


 
  lol so true, what's even worse is sometimes after a real precise solder joint you try picking up the solder iron again but by the front metal shaft...ouch


----------



## cgg123321

So I just had the greatest beginner's luck on my first recable. I accidentally ripped up both of the leads to one of the drivers when my iron slipped. I managed to see both (extremely hair thin) leads and soldered them back on. I nearly cried in joy when i pressed play and heard sound. 
   
  The recabled KSC75 sound completely different now. The sound seems like it's in the back of my head instead of near the front. I have no idea how to describe this in correct terms. Do cables need burn in or anything?


----------



## DingoSmuggler

Quote: 





cgg123321 said:


> The recabled KSC75 sound completely different now. The sound seems like it's in the back of my head instead of near the front. I have no idea how to describe this in correct terms. Do cables need burn in or anything?


 
  No. Sounds like you've got the polarity messed up (maybe). One channel is correct phase, the other is reverse phase. Swap one over (at either end) and you should be sweet. Use a multimeter to test which one is correct phase is you're worried about absolute phase, but it's not overly critical imo although some people would say otherwise.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Awesome, can't wait to get a hold of some OCC copper litz with cotton jacket.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





dingosmuggler said:


> No. Sounds like you've got the polarity messed up (maybe). One channel is correct phase, the other is reverse phase. Swap one over (at either end) and you should be sweet. Use a multimeter to test which one is correct phase is you're worried about absolute phase, but it's not overly critical imo although some people would say otherwise.


 
   
  If the recording has good spacial cues in it, a flipped polarity on one speaker can be quite disorienting.


----------



## cgg123321

Quote: 





dingosmuggler said:


> No. Sounds like you've got the polarity messed up (maybe). One channel is correct phase, the other is reverse phase. Swap one over (at either end) and you should be sweet. Use a multimeter to test which one is correct phase is you're worried about absolute phase, but it's not overly critical imo although some people would say otherwise.


 
  So I should swap the wires on one side? With One being connected to ground it should be okay?


----------



## DefQon

Sounds like one of your signal wires is in contact with the ground wire. Probably explains why your sound is really shelved back, make sure both channels are separate.


----------



## cgg123321

Just used this useful site to check and yes, it is definitely the polarlity : http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_polaritycheck.php
   
   
I'm going to just swap one side and hope it's nothing wrong in the plug side  Switched one side and its awesome now, thanks to everyone for the help!


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I offering cables with individual wires sleeved last December, under the Toxic brand. There are some pictures on the Audez'e aftermarket cables thread, although it was paracord back then
> 
> The Viablue Y splitters come in at 13.8g. I based the design of mine on a aluminium iPhone case i have  I have made mine in 4 different sizes for my cables, although i will only be selling the medium one to start with.
> 
> ...


 
  i totally need to get some of that 25.5AWG cable! too bad it's not available for diy.


----------



## chrstnwarrior88

Just made my first interconnect.  Nothing super fancy, but I had fun and it looks purdy.  I used 24 awg spc from navships on ebay, cardas quad solder, and cheap mini's (because I don't want to spend the big bucks till I'm at least fairly well versed at this... Next project is gonna be an iPhone LOD to 3.5


----------



## bavman

Quote: 





chrstnwarrior88 said:


> Just made my first interconnect.  Nothing super fancy, but I had fun and it looks purdy.  I used 24 awg spc from navships on ebay, cardas quad solder, and cheap mini's (because I don't want to spend the big bucks till I'm at least fairly well versed at this... Next project is gonna be an iPhone LOD to 3.5


 
   
  Are those the connectors that radio shack has?


----------



## chrstnwarrior88

bavman said:


> Are those the connectors that radio shack has?


Yes they are. Guess I got impatient. The neutriks aren't here yet... I didn't have any problems with them though


----------



## cssarrow

Got to love Radioschiit, i mean radioshack. radioshaquille o'neal


----------



## bavman

I hate their connectors. They suck. I used them for my first cable I ever made and it had a loose connection inside my modded M50s. I got some of those black and gold neutriks and they fit perfectly and actually stayed in, but theyre a quarter of the price


----------



## darinmc

I have bought 12 Rean nickel connectors now, and while I like them at least 1/2 have connection issues (the slightest tweak will lose a channel, etc).  I'm thinking about getting a few Canare F12's for larger cable jobs, but 5 bucks each is hard to swallow.
   
   
  On a separate note:
   
  I'm currently trying to reuse some decent 16 gauge copper speaker wire for headphones.  I made an IC out of it just to see and I swear I hear some bass my grados sorely need.  I stripped them out of their original coating, wrapped them in gas line teflon tape then sleaved them with paracord.  I've already made 2 pieces for the headphones, but I'm wondering what to expect from an unshielded cable.  I can't imagine much but is this a bad idea?  It's not like it's costing me much, but I'm just curious.


----------



## TrollDragon

So get out there and rock.
  And roll the bones.
   
  Little novelty IC I threw together tonight.


----------



## Armaegis

Haha, that's fantastic. I assume there's some liberal use of glue/epoxy to hold everything together?


----------



## TrollDragon

armaegis said:


> Haha, that's fantastic. I assume there's some liberal use of glue/epoxy to hold everything together?


 Thanks! No glue just a nice press fit from the vise. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anthony1

Does anybody know of any hi-end 4 pin XLRs (male and female) such as Furatech?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> So get out there and rock.
> And roll the bones.
> 
> Little novelty IC I threw together tonight.


 
  You sir... are impressive!


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> You sir... are impressive!


 
  Thank you good sir, you are too kind!
   
  I'd love to get a pair of 9mm or 50AE shell casings... Those would make a wicked IC.


----------



## Deathdeisel

So guys, was making a 3.5mm interconnect, and got everything soldered up until on one plug the left tip contact broke off. I tried soldering it to the base of where the contact folded but now my sound is very very quiet. Sounds fine besides that, just sound is reduced by like 80%, any ideas?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Does anybody know of any hi-end 4 pin XLRs (male and female) such as Furatech?


 
   
  4 pin? No. Neutrik and Switchcraft connectors are quite good though. I'd probably pick switchcraft if I was after "high end" - not that it makes any difference in sound.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> 4 pin? No. Neutrik and Switchcraft connectors are quite good though. I'd probably pick switchcraft if I was after "high end" - not that it makes any difference in sound.


 
  Sadly, no one makes a pretty 4-pin XLR.  It is only recently, and still not widespread that 4-pin XLR's are used for balanced headphones.  Not big enough market for high end folks to get involved it seems.  I am tempted to get a supplier from abroad to make one, but it will probably take orders of several thousand to get them done - would have to be a huge group buy unless I can convince a pro cable maker to go in on it.  
   
  Neutrik is super solid with either gold or silver plated contacts.  Their stainless steel one looks very nice, actually, just wish they had it in black as well.  Switchcraft are good, but I don't like the way they look (whole point).  Amphenol makes them too, but they still look like Neutriks.
   
  I might order some VAlab XLR's (ooooh shiny!) and try to get a 4pin from a Neutrik or Switchcraft to fit.  Expensive experiment, though.


----------



## Armaegis

Are the Neutrik shells more or less the same between 3-pin and 4-pin? One could possibly just swap them out, or order shells separately.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Does anybody know of any hi-end 4 pin XLRs (male and female) such as Furatech?


 
  You can get these from Telos, not sure where they are retailed though.
   
   

   
  You can get full sized versions also.


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> You can get these from Telos.


 
  Cable stands? That's a bit too much for me already


----------



## liamstrain

I didn't think Telos made a 4 pin version. They are pretty, if you like gold.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> I didn't think Telos made a 4 pin version. They are pretty, if you like gold.


 
  They do, you have to request it from them.


----------



## Armaegis

Seeing as their interconnects push easily into 4 digits, I'm a little afraid to ask just what the connector would cost...


----------



## CSGO rice

Alright, so I started working on my HD600 cable and for the wire, I bought a starquad cable that was already attached to a neutrik plug thinking it would save me some work.
  I don't know how the person I bought it from connected the plug to the wire, but I was trying to test for which was left and which was right.
  But each side played both.  Meaning that when something was only supposed to be playing on the left side, the right side also played.
  Does anyone know what the problem might be?


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





csgo rice said:


> The only thing I think could be wrong now is that the neutrik plug was grounded with the shield?  In that case, what could I do?
> How would I take off the neutrik plug and rewire the insides?
> 
> I'll post a pic if it'll help.


 
   
  Why don't you try opening Neutrik plug (unscrew the metal shell) and see which wires are soldered where. And yes, shield is normally soldered together with two other wires to ground on the plug's side, and is just cut off on Cardas connectors side, where you solder just two wires - signal and ground. Good luck!


----------



## cgg123321

So I accidentally bought navship's 28awg 7 strand wire for my TF10 cable. They are definitely too stiff (they form into any shape and stay that way) for IEM use. Where else can I get affordable wire for iem's? I live in Canada and I'm itching to use my TF10's again as I have no cable.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> So guys, was making a 3.5mm interconnect, and got everything soldered up until on one plug the left tip contact broke off. I tried soldering it to the base of where the contact folded but now my sound is very very quiet. Sounds fine besides that, just sound is reduced by like 80%, any ideas?


 
  Anyone?


----------



## TrollDragon

Sounds like a possible short between the left and right on that connector. A solder bridge maybe. Do you have a meter to check the resistance between L & R?

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## liamstrain

All sound? or just the one channel? 
   
  It sounds a bit like it's hitting a lot of resistance - cold solder joint, or solder bridge?


----------



## Deathdeisel

Okay are we allowed to solder on the little pin on the middle? Because thats what I did, because the left contact point broke off. And its all sound, just very quiet. Had one channel at first but then corrected it.


----------



## liamstrain

Which connectors are you using? "Little pin on the middle" doesn't mean much to me...


----------



## Deathdeisel

aphenol 3.5mm, the metal contact in the middle, that flanges out to what your actually supposed to solder on(part i broke), which happens to have a small pin running into it.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Anyone?


 
   
  Is the sound echo-y? you might have pooched the ground wire.


----------



## CSGO rice

So I asked the guy I got my wire from.
  He said
 [size=10pt]"The shield goes to pin #1 or sleeve (i'm assuming this is the ground)
 The blue pair goes to pin #3 or ring
 The white pair goes to Pin #2 or tip"[/size]
   
  For a hd600 cable, would I have to rewire the connection to the plug?  or could i somehow work with this?


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Neutrik is super solid with either gold or silver plated contacts.  Their stainless steel one looks very nice, actually, just wish they had it in black as well.  Switchcraft are good, but I don't like the way they look (whole point).  Amphenol makes them too, but they still look like Neutriks.


 
   
  The NC4FXX-B and NC4MXX-B are good-looking. I've got some here waiting to be turned into adaptors and a HiFiMan cable. You could probably get a metal shop to CNC a threaded tailpiece to fit the plug barrel. Won't be cheap but once you've got a template you could get as many turned out as you'd like.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





cgg123321 said:


> So I accidentally bought navship's 28awg 7 strand wire for my TF10 cable. They are definitely too stiff (they form into any shape and stay that way) for IEM use. Where else can I get affordable wire for iem's? I live in Canada and I'm itching to use my TF10's again as I have no cable.


 
   
  Mogami (W2893) or Canare (L-4E5C) starquad/miniquad is the best bang-for-buck wire you can ask for.
   
  The usual go-to suppliers for it are Markertek and Redco. They're in the States so you might get better prices by shopping around within Canada.
   
  I need to update the FAQ with this stuff.
   
  Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Anyone?


 
   
  I'm having trouble drawing a mental picture. Can you post a good close-up photo of the plug and the joints?


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





csgo rice said:


> So I asked the guy I got my wire from.
> He said
> [size=10pt]"The shield goes to pin #1 or sleeve (i'm assuming this is the ground)
> The blue pair goes to pin #3 or ring
> ...


 
   
  Sounds like the plug is wired for a microphone, not a headphone.
   
  For a headphone, the stereo TRS plug has to be:
  Tip: Left
  Ring: Right
  Sleeve: Ground
   
  So the right side of your headphone has to connect to Ring and Sleeve.
  The left side of your headphone has to connect to Tip and Sleeve.
   
  If you close a circuit between Ring and Tip, you're bridging channels and that's bad. Test connections with a circuit tester or multimeter, not your amp and headphones. A multimeter is a lot cheaper than a replacement amp.
   
  So, yes, you'll have to rewire the plug. I'm guessing the path of least resistance is to connect one white to Tip, one white to Ring, and both blues to Sleeve on the plug side. Then attach one blue and one white (as appropriate) to each side of the headphone. You can ignore the shield.  You don't really have to shield a headphone cable unless you're running a crazy long line (dozens of meters) or you work next to an AM radio transmitter, but since it's there you can optionally keep the shield attached to the sleeve and leave the other end of the shield unconnected. It won't hurt anything.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Looks like Oyaide have changed the design of the angled plugs to fit phone cases.


----------



## daigo

Good to see the aftermarket 1/8" plugs manufacturers adapt to how many people plug their products into.  I have had to carve up cases for my phone in the past to deal with larger plugs.


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Looks like Oyaide have changed the design of the angled plugs to fit phone cases.


 
   
  Sorry, how does it differ from these:


----------



## Toxic Cables

This picture is a little clearer.


----------



## ardgedee

The funny thing is that plug shoulders might not be necessary for the iPhone 5. The headphone socket is so close to the microphone grille that case housings can't crowd it.
   
  Big plugs like the Oyaide could probably still benefit, though.


----------



## cgg123321

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Mogami (W2893) or Canare (L-4E5C) starquad/miniquad is the best bang-for-buck wire you can ask for.
> 
> The usual go-to suppliers for it are Markertek and Redco. They're in the States so you might get better prices by shopping around within Canada.
> 
> ...


 
   Thanks for the heads up, I actually just got some L-4E5C for my KSC75 ( posted a few pages back). Unfortunately that stuff is a bit too thick and stiff for an iem 
   
  Anyways since this is a gallery here is a quick temp cable I made from VGA pins, Navship's SPC, and some $0.99 ebay mini plug. Probably one of the most ghetto cables on headfi, I would not recommend this as a permanent cable.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





cgg123321 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I actually just got some L-4E5C for my KSC75 ( posted a few pages back). Unfortunately that stuff is a bit too thick and stiff for an iem


 
   
  Strip away the outer jacket and shielding. You don't need 'em anyway. The extra effort is the price to pay for good cheap wire. All the cool kids are doin' it!


----------



## cgg123321

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Strip away the outer jacket and shielding. You don't need 'em anyway. The extra effort is the price to pay for good cheap wire. All the cool kids are doin' it!


 
   
  I dont think I can strip it anymore without all the wires touching 
   
   



cgg123321 said:


> So I just had the greatest beginner's luck on my first recable. I accidentally ripped up both of the leads to one of the drivers when my iron slipped. I managed to see both (extremely hair thin) leads and soldered them back on. I nearly cried in joy when i pressed play and heard sound.
> 
> The recabled KSC75 sound completely different now. The sound seems like it's in the back of my head instead of near the front. I have no idea how to describe this in correct terms. Do cables need burn in or anything?
> 
> ...


----------



## TrollDragon

Sounds like you have one or both + & - reversed to me.
  Tip wire should go to Left Driver +
  Ring wire should go to Right Driver +
  Sleeve connects to the Right & Left Driver -
   
  You'll have to check with a meter where each connection goes and change either end accordingly.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Are the Neutrik shells more or less the same between 3-pin and 4-pin? One could possibly just swap them out, or order shells separately.


 
   
  Identical, fully interchangeable.  I've built 3-pin and 4-pin adapters before.


----------



## Deathdeisel

God im getting sick of this crap issues. Still dealing with the same 3.5mm from before. Said screw it and scrapped the one plug, and restarted on one side. Now having one side with no sound. Right side is without sound, tried playing with the tip connections and couldnt get sound out of the left. So could this be a ground issue now?


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





cgg123321 said:


> I dont think I can strip it anymore without all the wires touching


 
   
  Whoops, didn't remember the first time you'd posted that pic.
   
  The braid is really tight. That's going to make the cable stiffer.
   
  Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> God im getting sick of this crap issues. Still dealing with the same 3.5mm from before. Said screw it and scrapped the one plug, and restarted on one side. Now having one side with no sound. Right side is without sound, tried playing with the tip connections and couldnt get sound out of the left. So could this be a ground issue now?


 
   
  Can you post pics of the soldered areas? It's hard to diagnose that by description alone.


----------



## Deathdeisel

So i checked the channels as I could with my multimeter(I have no idea how to use it). The left connection under DC Volts(.25) im getting signal, but on the right im not getting signal on any currents of any kind. Is this normal or am I doing it wrong? Currently im just hooking one connector the sleeve/ground connection, and then alternating the positive to check left and right.


----------



## Armaegis

Phew, this took a ridiculously long time to do... I think about 10-12 hours? 
   
  LCD-2 cable
  2x 4-pin miniXLR into 4-pin XLR(m) (2x 4strand braid into 8strand braid)
  4-pin XLR(f) into 4-pin XLR(m)
  4-pin XLR(f) into Furutech TRS


----------



## ardgedee

deathdeisel said:


> So i checked the channels as I could with my multimeter(I have no idea how to use it). The left connection under DC Volts(.25) im getting signal, but on the right im not getting signal on any currents of any kind. Is this normal or am I doing it wrong? Currently im just hooking one connector the sleeve/ground connection, and then alternating the positive to check left and right.


 
   
  So to understand the problem:
  Your left channel has a closed circuit from TIP, through the + and Ground wires, back to SLEEVE
  Your right channel has an open circuit from RING to SLEEVE
   
  Assuming the problem is in the connections on this plug, you can test the wires by putting a probe on either side of the solder joint (or one probe on the plug contact and one on the corresponding the wire) and see if there's continuity through the joint.
   
  The solder blob on the ground tab looks like it's barely adhering. I'd also try cleaning up some of the excess solder to help reduce the risk of bridging or shorting the lines.
   
  As far as using a multimeter for continuity testing, I use mine with the dial set at 200 Ohm and if the display reacts I have continuity. (since my meter is digital, "1.0" means no continuity, wildly fluctuating numbers means continuity.)

   
  If there's not much room, you should be able to stab the tip of your probe directly into the wire through the blue or white insulation, too.


----------



## frank2908

Just a quick question: I'm planning to buy 26awg 7n copper form Toxic Cablefor my  headphones. I also plan to make  RCA to RCA or 3.5mm to RCA, is 26 AWG still suiltable for RCAs?


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





frank2908 said:


> Just a quick question: I'm planning to buy 26awg 7n copper form Toxic Cablefor my  headphones. I also plan to make  RCA to RCA or 3.5mm to RCA, is 26 AWG still suiltable for RCAs?


 
  26 is good, i usually use 22 and 24 though. It depends how long your wire will go.
   
*Tim*


----------



## frank2908

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> 26 is good, i usually use 22 and 24 though. It depends how long your wire will go.
> 
> *Tim*


 
  Are you saying the longer it is, the 'fatter' the cable should be? In this case, what is the max lenghth befor I have to move up to 24awg?


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





frank2908 said:


> Are you saying the longer it is, the 'fatter' the cable should be? In this case, what is the max lenghth befor I have to move up to 24awg?


 
  Yes, that applies to Speaker Wire, so the same applies to RCA wire. They're both wires, the longer it is, the more signal is lost or distorted.
   
  I use 24AWG until 10FT, 22AWG until 20FT, 20AWG for 30FT, 18AWG for 40FT, 16AWG for 50FT, anything over i try and keep it under 16AWG.
   
  It can be a self preference thing, ultimately up to you. You most likely won't hear the difference even when using 28AWG, but some do swear audible differences when using thicker wires (or multiple) with higher strand count.
   
  26AWG is fine, just shield them well or have a nice litz braid geometry (if you plan to take that route) to prevent RF/EMI (preferably in use at non-EMI areas.)
   
  I litz braid all of my DIY cables, if the geometry helps with reducing EMI on headphone cables, then it should do the same with other cables. litz braid with shielding is even better.
   
*Cable i made for my HE-400 and HE-500's. *
   

   
   
*Tim*


----------



## Mad Max

Motherffff-
   
  My T50p's cable snagged on a doorknob and broke below the y-split, completely cutting off sound although it looked fine on the outside.
   
  Thus an emergency recable, otherwise I was waiting to get some Blue Dragon and an Oyaide plug for this later:
   

   
  Amphenol plug + Mogami 2893
   
  I tried out Timber Creek paracord that I bought locally from Academy Outdoor and Sports above the y-split.  You can't tell from the photo, but the paracord melted a bit with the heat a few millimeters above the y-split.  It remains intact, just that it's now a semi-fully-solid piece of nylon tubing rather than braid, lol.  Wimpy and not as neat or durable as the mil-spec paracord that I usually get.  Below the y-split I am using navy blue mil-spec paracord.  The Timber Creek paracord is a smaller diameter from the Type-III paracord, suitable for two 2893 or 2534 conductors at a time.


----------



## liamstrain

How hard was it to get inside the T50, Mad Max? Easy space and innards to work with? I've been contemplating a re-cable of my 1350...


----------



## Mad Max

Yes, T50p and DT1350 are easy to work with.  Well, so I think.
  You could even use 24awg wires if you wanted to.  Just be very, very careful when prying out the driver and baffle.  Someone left photos of his recable here.  The baffles have a notch to help you realign them properly.  It is actually a bit more difficult to put the drivers/baffles back in properly than to remove them.  I used a very small flat-head screwdriver to pry out the baffle.
  Edit: DT1350's innards


----------



## cssarrow

*That's a pretty thick cable there Max.*
   
_General Question: Does anyone know where to buy Silver Wires? (not silver plated copper, but full silver) 22-28AWG is fine. For Headphone Cable DIY._
   
*Tim*


----------



## SpudHarris

Look up Toxic Cables (Frank)..... He's a top bloke and has some sweet silver wire for DIY. Track back on this thread, he's posted here a lot.


----------



## cssarrow

spudharris said:


> Look up Toxic Cables (Frank)..... He's a top bloke and has some sweet silver wire for DIY. Track back on this thread, he's posted here a lot.


 
Thanks harris, 

I will look into it 

Tim


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Yes, T50p and DT1350 are easy to work with.  Well, so I think.
> You could even use 24awg wires if you wanted to.  Just be very, very careful when prying out the driver and baffle.  Someone left photos of his recable here.  The baffles have a notch to help you realign them properly.  It is actually a bit more difficult to put the drivers/baffles back in properly than to remove them.  I used a very small flat-head screwdriver to pry out the baffle.
> Edit: DT1350's innards


 
   
  Awesome. Thanks. I'm getting sick of having to wrap up the extra cord length in velcro all the time. Since I only use these for portable use - it's time to fix that. I haven't decided if I'll do a detachable mod yet - I suppose it depends on how much room I have in there.


----------



## Mad Max

Well, if you use an NYS240 female 3.5mm jack as I've seen some people do, that's certainly way too big unless you have the jack outside of the cups.  Or maybe just make the cable detachable below the y-split.
   
This Jap used XLR detachment.  I would use a Switchcraft jack, but I think that the size of any jack being placed inside of the cups will reduce bass somewhat because the jacks will take up space and thus reduce how much air that the drivers can control in the cups.  Sound reflecting off of the jack bodies could affect the sound in some [probably negative] way.  These things would probably be insignificant in a headphone with much larger cups.


----------



## heavy_-j

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Does anybody know of any hi-end 4 pin XLRs (male and female) such as Furatech?


 
   
  I haven't seen any nice four pins...but these three pins at Sonarquest are friggen cool!  
   
  http://sonaraudioshop.com/en/Products/Pailiccs-XLR-SP-4Pc-product_38.html


----------



## julianbell92

Lovely job on those Beyers, look forward to seeing what you do with them later on! It's funny there's been a discussion about them as I've just shortened, sheathed and reterminated my 1350s (see below).
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Mad Max* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thus an emergency recable, otherwise I was waiting to get some Blue Dragon and an Oyaide plug for this later:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





mad max said:


> Yes, T50p and DT1350 are easy to work with.  Well, so I think.
> You could even use 24awg wires if you wanted to.  Just be very, very careful when prying out the driver and baffle.  Someone left photos of his recable here.  The baffles have a notch to help you realign them properly.  It is actually a bit more difficult to put the drivers/baffles back in properly than to remove them.  I used a very small flat-head screwdriver to pry out the baffle.
> Edit: DT1350's innards


 
   
  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Awesome. Thanks. *I'm getting sick of having to wrap up the extra cord length in velcro all the time.* Since I only use these for portable use - it's time to fix that. I haven't decided if I'll do a detachable mod yet - I suppose it depends on how much room I have in there.


 
   
  This x100! The wire and chunky jack are a nightmare for on the go, which my 1350s get used for most! I've gone for a simple tidy-up with black multifilament and a Switchcraft R/A  salvaged from an older wire which wasn't getting any use:
   
   

   

   
  It's a shame as I voided the 3 year warranty I got from Thomann but I think they're solid enough that that shouldn't be an issue, anything besides driver failure should be self-repairable anyway. At some point I'll probably go for a full recable with Toxic Cables wire and maybe one of those new design Oyaides.


----------



## nailbunny7

Just getting into the DIY scene and wanted to make a set of cables for my Audez'e. Are there are any pics or videos of how to do the mini xlr's properly, because I don't want to guess (and I had no luck finding any myself).


----------



## FraGGleR

I can't post my pic from my phone, but if you search the forums for it, you should find it. That is how I found it at least.


----------



## FraGGleR

Double post.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





nailbunny7 said:


> Just getting into the DIY scene and wanted to make a set of cables for my Audez'e. Are there are any pics or videos of how to do the mini xlr's properly, because I don't want to guess (and I had no luck finding any myself).


 
   
  Me personally:
  - lightly tin the connectors on the mini-xlr
  - lightly tin the wires
  - try to arrange the wires into the right spatial config and set them into place
  - I try to get the bottom (2) then centre (4) one first, before fiddling with the outer two
  - signal is 1/4, ground is 2/3


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Me personally:
> - lightly tin the connectors on the mini-xlr
> - lightly tin the wires
> - try to arrange the wires into the right spatial config and set them into place
> ...


 
  You also don't need wires to 2 and 4 (or to jumper them) if you are running only two wires to each cup.  The pins are joined inside the cups of the Audeze socket.  But if running 4 wires to each cup, you must follow Armaegis' instructions.


----------



## nailbunny7

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> You also don't need wires to 2 and 4 (or to jumper them) if you are running only two wires to each cup.  The pins are joined inside the cups of the Audeze socket.  But if running 4 wires to each cup, you must follow Armaegis' instructions.


 
  Do you need four connecters for balanced connections?
   
  On a separate note, I just talked to the people in Furutech, and they have a super high end mini xlr coming out in february.


----------



## liamstrain

You need 4 at the amp (and 2 to each cup) for balanced. Many run 8/4 for the Audeze. Maybe the thick cable balances out the huge phones. ;D


----------



## nailbunny7

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> You need 4 at the amp (and 2 to each cup) for balanced. Many run 8/4 for the Audeze. Maybe the thick cable balances out the huge phones. ;D


 
  Sounds good. Can make a pretty cable cable out of that many wires :3
  Now I just need to learn how to do an 8 strand braid.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> You need 4 at the amp (and 2 to each cup) for balanced. Many run 8/4 for the Audeze. Maybe the thick cable balances out the huge phones. ;D


 
  I just made an 8 wire cable for my LCD-2's, but these are so huge and heavy, I might have to move to 16 wires...


----------



## bavman

Is there any way to get just the clear wires from the W2893:
  http://www.performanceaudio.com/buy/Mogami/W2893/5603
   
  I think BTG audio has them, but they sell it for $.8/ft, while the W2893 has 2 of them for $.8/ft. I just feel wasteful throwing away half the wires because I'll never use them


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





bavman said:


> I think BTG audio has them, but they sell it for $.8/ft, while the W2893 has 2 of them for $.8/ft. I just feel wasteful throwing away half the wires because I'll never use them


 
   
  Wind up the wire you don't use and put it aside for some other project or sell it to somebody else.
   
  Think of BTG's added cost as the premium you pay for not having to go through the effort of cutting up and separating the Mogami cable. I think it's a fair price.


----------



## wavid

Still havent bought any cable yet for my headphone recabling/interconnects/etc because i can not decide which to buy. From what i have read i have chosen either the Mogami W2534 cable for $1.09 per ft , Mogami W2893 for $0.79 per ft , Canare L-4E6S for $0.46 per ft , and the Canare L-4E5C for $0.45 per ft, all prices from Redco. Now im going to be stripping these cables from all the outer sleeving so does it matter which one i choose? From what i understand the L4E6S and W2534 are the same and the L4E5C and W2893 are the same, and the only difference between the 2 sets are the thickness but if im stripping them then it should not really matter? Then i should just go for the L4E5C as it is the cheapest?
  Buying from America is always a big deal for me so i want to make sure i get everything right before i make my order.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





wavid said:


> Still havent bought any cable yet for my headphone recabling/interconnects/etc because i can not decide which to buy. From what i have read i have chosen either the Mogami W2534 cable for $1.09 per ft , Mogami W2893 for $0.79 per ft , Canare L-4E6S for $0.46 per ft , and the Canare L-4E5C for $0.45 per ft, all prices from Redco. Now im going to be stripping these cables from all the outer sleeving so does it matter which one i choose? From what i understand the L4E6S and W2534 are the same and the L4E5C and W2893 are the same, and the only difference between the 2 sets are the thickness but if im stripping them then it should not really matter? Then i should just go for the L4E5C as it is the cheapest?
> Buying from America is always a big deal for me so i want to make sure i get everything right before i make my order.


 
  I don't know what the exact difference is, but Mogami claims their Neglex is a better copper.  However, Canare has better stranding so you might get better flexibility.  If you want clear dialectric so you can see the copper, then you have to go with Mogami.  I have preferred the Mogami when keeping the cable intact as their spiral shield is marginally more flexible than the braided shield of the Canare.  
   
  You won't really go wrong with any of them.  They are all high quality, and a great place to start.  You need to decide what factors are most important to you and then pick one.


----------



## kyoshiro

I guess I really should start buying Mogami cables and strip em to use for max cost effectiveness.


----------



## audiofreakie

Happy New Year all...

I purchase doobooloo portable balanced amp from Mike's (headfonia owner) store in Indonesia.
Actually it can used by single ended cans.
To use as balanced I need to built dual trs 1/4" to xlr connector.
Noob question since I never made this connector, how the schematic of wiring system this connector for both side, (+) and (-) from 1/4 trs to xlr.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Armaegis

Oh I remember that amp... where the two outputs are the same but one is inverted in polarity from the other. 
   
  Let's designate the first one as +, and the right one as -
  so on that first one you have tip/ring/sleeve which is L+/R+/ground
  and the second one is tip/ring/sleeve which is L-/R-/ground
   
  Assuming you're going to a 4-pin XLR, those pins correspond to:
  pin 1: L+
  pin 2: L-
  pin 3: R+
  pin 4: R-
   
  If going to dual 3-pin XLRs, then... crap I forget off the top of my head... I think pin 1 is negative and pin 2 is positive and pin 3 is ground (not used) or sometimes joined with pin 1... but hopefully someone can chime in there.


----------



## ardgedee

DIY Cable FAQ says:
   
   

 3-pin XLR Used in pairs for balanced console/desktop amps  One connector for each channel:
   
*Pin 1:* Chassis ground (cable shield)
*Pin 2:* Channel positive (+)
*Pin 3:* Channel negative (-)
*Shell:* ?
  The pins are numbered on the bodies of the plug and socket.


----------



## bavman

You can also use 3-pin XLR like a 3.5mm jack. Attach L, R, and ground to one of 3 pins so you can have both in 1 cable


----------



## audiofreakie

I little confuse :-D...

In simple way, how the system wiring from plug to the xlr (+) & (-). Like. This picture, with 4 braids cable.


----------



## Mad Max

Bavman may be suggesting that an xlr can be used to make a trs cable detachable, like how AKG does on some headphones like K702.


----------



## audiofreakie

From what I catch, so in balanced mode there is no ground like in conventional headphone?
The ground is used as a shield, without connected to the driver.

So, on the left trs, tips connected to the left driver~ring connected to the left driver~ground(ground in conventional hedphone) is used as shield(if have shield) without connected to the left driver.
So on the right driver.

That's true?


----------



## liamstrain

balanced mode there is no ground - there is signal positive and signal negative for each side (left and right). Some people connect the shield to ground on the amp side, and not connect it on the headphone side for additional noise rejection, but it is rarely necessary in this usage.


----------



## Anthony1

Balanced connector for the -dB and RX3B


----------



## Dyaems

need to learn litz braid... but its confusing! using double twists is getting boring already =(


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





dyaems said:


> need to learn litz braid... but its confusing! using double twists is getting boring already =(


 
  Take 4 wires, take the leftmost wire over the 2 next to it, take the rightmost wire over the one next to it, take the leftmost wire under the two next to it and over the third, then repeat from the start until finished.


----------



## bavman

That creates a flat braid. I like round braids better because they are usually more flexible and looks nice imo.
  But for any kind of braid, there exist google/youtube to help you out. It takes no more than a couple minutes to learn


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





bavman said:


> That creates a flat braid. I like round braids better because they are usually more flexible and looks nice imo.
> But for any kind of braid, there exist google/youtube to help you out. It takes no more than a couple minutes to learn


 
  It does a round braid, i have made hundreds of cables with the same instructions i posted.


----------



## cgg123321

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Take 4 wires, take the leftmost wire over the 2 next to it, take the rightmost wire over the one next to it, take the leftmost wire under the two next to it and over the third, then repeat from the start until finished.


 
   
  Yup, this is what I did to get my round litz braids. Sometimes I zone out and screw up and have to go back a few steps


----------



## Armaegis

Not so bad for 4-strand, but backtracking on an 8-strand is not fun at all.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Take 4 wires, take the leftmost wire over the 2 next to it, take the rightmost wire over the one next to it, take the leftmost wire under the two next to it *and over the third, *then repeat from the start until finished.


 
   
  Thanks bro, although im not sure what is "over the third"... if wire 1 will go under 2 and 3, wont it be the wire right to it is the fourth wire? @ v@


----------



## bavman

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> It does a round braid, i have made hundreds of cables with the same instructions i posted.


 
   
  I misread your post, I though you said keep going over, but you said under after the first part...that makes a difference doesnt it


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





dyaems said:


> Thanks bro, although im not sure what is "over the third"... if wire 1 will go under 2 and 3, wont it be the wire right to it is the fourth wire? @ v@


 
  My bad, yes forth, not third. I was not counting the actual wire that was being moved.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> My bad, yes forth, not third. I was not counting the actual wire that was being moved.


 
   
  Thanks! Will do that with my next set of cables!


----------



## cssarrow

The hard part of braiding a 4 wire conductor is the left wire going over the two middle ones.
   
  Sometimes my middle wires accidentally cross one another. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
*Tim*


----------



## blueangel2323

My first attempt at soldering wires to the plug resulted in this:


   
  Somehow it was hot enough for the plastic to melt... but not hot enough for the solder to melt


----------



## liamstrain

use flux, and probably higher heat for less time.


----------



## mchang

@blueangel2323: Tin (melt some solder) the tips of the individual wires first. Also tin the plug parts where you will be attaching the wires. Just a VERY SMALL AMOUNT to each area.
   
  Then mate the tinned wire to the tinned plug part. Hold in place with fingers, helping hands, or tweezers. Introduce hot iron tip. Count to 5-Mississippi tops and remove iron. In that time, the two tinned areas should fuse together. Depending on how much/little tinning you did to wire and part, you shouldn't need to introduce additional solder.
   
  If you do not achieve a good joint, remove the iron and wait a few minutes before trying again.


----------



## julianbell92

Happy New Year fellow DIYers, my favourite braiding instructions site is this one:
   
  http://www.seekyee.com/Slings/howtos.htm


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> My first attempt at soldering wires to the plug resulted in this:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow it was hot enough for the plastic to melt... but not hot enough for the solder to melt


 
   
  Wow, that sucks.  _Always_ tin the wires first.  It doesn't look like you did that.  This can also help you figure out how much heat you need to tin the wires and/or melt the solder so you don't damage the connector that you are soldering to later with too much heat or too prolonged heat.
  Tin the solder pads on the plug, too, if that helps you.


----------



## blueangel2323

Quote: 





mchang said:


> @blueangel2323: Tin (melt some solder) the tips of the individual wires first. Also tin the plug parts where you will be attaching the wires. Just a VERY SMALL AMOUNT to each area.
> 
> Then mate the tinned wire to the tinned plug part. Hold in place with fingers, helping hands, or tweezers. Introduce hot iron tip. Count to 5-Mississippi tops and remove iron. In that time, the two tinned areas should fuse together. Depending on how much/little tinning you did to wire and part, you shouldn't need to introduce additional solder.
> 
> If you do not achieve a good joint, remove the iron and wait a few minutes before trying again.


 
   
  Quote: 





mad max said:


> Wow, that sucks.  _Always_ tin the wires first.  It doesn't look like you did that.  This can also help you figure out how much heat you need to tin the wires and/or melt the solder so you don't damage the connector that you are soldering to later with too much heat or too prolonged heat.
> Tin the solder pads on the plug, too, if that helps you.


 
   
  Thanks for the tips! Will definitely tin next time. But there's a first time for everything, right?


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> Thanks for the tips! Will definitely tin next time. But there's a first time for everything, right?


 
   
  No kidding:
   

   
  My first recable from ~3 years ago or so.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

.


----------



## Armaegis

So I had this silly idea to make some interconnects with magnet wire.Turned out nicely except for burning off the enamel which is always messy.
   
  Twisted pairs, sleeved in teflon:
   

   
  Hard to get a close up shot, but you can sort of make out the twist in the below image. 
  (click to enlarge)


----------



## Anthony1

.


----------



## pexon

Rewired my friends old Krank channel splitter after the old cable gave up after years of abuse \m/. I just replaced the cable, re-soldered the innards with new jumper wire, used Techflex Toxic Green and a nice, simple Neutrik 1/4" jack.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> My bad, yes forth, not third. I was not counting the actual wire that was being moved.


 
   
  sorry for OT! but just tried this earlier and it looks odd, i didnt make the braiding too tight because i want the braid to be somewhat loose/normal
   
  from what i understand from your explanation, it goes like this:
   
  1 2 3 4
  2 3 1 4 ( 1 over 2 and 3)
  2 3 4 1 ( 4 over 1)
  3 4 1 2 ( 2 under 3 and 4, and over 1)
   
  so the braiding actually doesnt go back to 1 2 3 4 position? thanks


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





dyaems said:


> sorry for OT! but just tried this earlier and it looks odd, i didnt make the braiding too tight because i want the braid to be somewhat loose/normal
> 
> from what i understand from your explanation, it goes like this:
> 
> ...


 
  Braiding does not go back to 1234.
   
  1 over 2 and 3
  4 over 1
  2 under 3 and 4
  1 under 2
  Then repeat,


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys, quick question. I am trying to make my own headphones, and I need some type of audio jack to test out my drivers. 
   
  I just cut up some cheap logitech headphones that I had, and cut down the plastic to find a bizarre looking jack with green plastic in it. 
   
  I am wondering if anyone knows how to use this, or how to salvage a 3.5mm audio jack from something else that would work.


----------



## lostmage

Quote: 





tjj226 angel said:


> Hey guys, quick question. I am trying to make my own headphones, and I need some type of audio jack to test out my drivers.
> 
> I just cut up some cheap logitech headphones that I had, and cut down the plastic to find a bizarre looking jack with green plastic in it.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone knows how to use this, or how to salvage a 3.5mm audio jack from something else that would work.


 

 Most 3.5mm plugs on factory made cables are molded plastic or rubber. So probably not, but a 3.5mm plug from Radio Shack, Digikey, Mouser, and so on is pretty cheap, or you could get a Neutrik off Amazon or something.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote: 





lostmage said:


> Most 3.5mm plugs on factory made cables are molded plastic or rubber. So probably not, but a 3.5mm plug from Radio Shack, Digikey, Mouser, and so on is pretty cheap, or you could get a Neutrik off Amazon or something.


 
   
  Oh yeah, and I will be buying a 6.3mm jack soon, but I just wanted to see what sort of home grown solution I could come up with to test things out before I sunk more money into the project. 
   
  What I ended up doing was I took a 3.5 to 3.5 mm audio cable that we had lying in a box. Cut off one end. Soldered two 16 gauge wires to the drive (speaking of which, my soldering looks like absolute crap....none of the solder is shiny. The soldering iron is something my dad had lying around from a lonnnnggg time ago, and it looks pretty cheap. Do you guys recommend a new iron?) without knowing which side was positive or negative. Spliced some things together and viola. I now have sound, but it is only to one driver. : (


----------



## crazyg0od33

hey all,
   
  I'm working on a mic mod for my AD700's, and I was wondering if THIS xlr connector fit into THIS jack?
   
  I have purple, white and orange canare starquad cabling on the way that I'll be using, just ordered different colors to give myself the option of which to use 
   
  Also, anyone know where I can find a good, easy to solder TRRS 3.5mm male jack?
   
  Thanks, love all the cables in this thread!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Braiding does not go back to 1234.
> 
> 1 over 2 and 3
> 4 over 1
> ...


 

 great. i thought im doing something wrong, maybe im just not used to it yet. thanks again!


----------



## TrollDragon

My Neutrik plugs came in and I built this IC for the C3 to E17...
  This is my first time with the Neutrik plug. Very nice to work with easy to solder and assemble.
  The barrels on these ones are a little too long, are there any with shorter barrels?
  Or does one simply cut it in half with a hack saw and run a tap through it to clean it up?
   
   
  The 4 conductor braid 2 reds are ground, I used 4 conductor as it looked better than a 3 conductor braid did.


----------



## SpudHarris

I usually leave the barrels off and hot glue and add a small piece of heat shrink or use the rubber boots that come with...


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice, I'll look into that.
Thanks!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fras

Sup guys
   
   
  I've recently broke my tma-1 coiled cable plug and atm i'm using a 3.5-3.5mm cable that was included in my speakers but it's too long.
  So, instead of buying a new cable, i wanted to buy one by myself. Do you know any european shop like redco where i can find about everything i need?
   
  Thanks


----------



## Tangster

Some pseudo-balanced XLR cables for my speakers to replace the RCA to 6.3mm Mono cables I made a few weeks back. Decided not to go with rhodium-carbon fibre housings this time. Just because they aren't on show. Need to get my hands on various colours of type 1 paracord. Tricky to find in the UK.
   

   

   
  And finally did something with the acrolink carbon 3.5mm jacks I bought a while ago. They look superb in real life.


----------



## TrollDragon

Very nice! Is that a 1020 Pelican case?

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Very nice! Is that a 1020 Pelican case?
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


 
  Thanks  It's an Otterbox 3000 actually, not quite up to the Pelican level.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'm trying to make a Mini-XLR to TRRS 3.5mm jack, but I was wondering if anyone could recommend a TRRS jack that has a large enough opening to allow me to use canare starquad cable that I have?
   
  Thanks


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





tangster said:


> Thanks  It's an Otterbox 3000 actually, not quite up to the Pelican level.


 

 Still has a lot of room, I wanted the Otterbox Pursuit 40 but they figure it should be $35 to ship it to Canada which makes it an expensive little plastic box.


----------



## Dyaems

i wonder if i braided it right... =(


----------



## DefQon

Anybody know of heatshrink that shrinks to a flat rectangular shape? Need some for a Stax cable, the sides have been cut a fair bit and the inside wires are showing, right now I have clear sticky tape carefully wrapped around and had no luck in trying to form regular circular heatshrink to a flat rectangular shape.


----------



## liamstrain

while it is still warm, you can usually press it flat (pliers, or books or something) until it cools.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> while it is still warm, you can usually press it flat (pliers, or books or something) until it cools.


 
   
  I tried that on the first go but it made the process worse.


----------



## liamstrain

http://www.buyheatshrink.com/heatshrinktubing/3-1-flat-heat-shrink.htm
   
  Here's white or yellow flat heat shrink. I'm sure there is more to be found.


----------



## AustinSpace

The RCA is a Canare crimp on coax connector. You need to buy the pricy Canare crimper to do the job.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> http://www.buyheatshrink.com/heatshrinktubing/3-1-flat-heat-shrink.htm
> 
> Here's white or yellow flat heat shrink. I'm sure there is more to be found.


 
  I love you man, here's hoping they ship to Australia. You deserve a


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





defqon said:


> I love you man, here's hoping they ship to Australia. You deserve a


 
  Might be flat, but it's like any other heatshrink. As soon as you start heating it, it will go round.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Might be flat, but it's like any other heatshrink. As soon as you start heating it, it will go round.


----------



## ardgedee

liamstrain said:


> http://www.buyheatshrink.com/heatshrinktubing/3-1-flat-heat-shrink.htm
> 
> Here's white or yellow flat heat shrink. I'm sure there is more to be found.




That's more or less standard cylindrical shrinkwrap, precreased so that it won't kink up when going through a printer.

If you really need to wrap something that has to stay non-round, try splinting it with an appropriately sized piece of something more rigid? Or maybe dab some hot glue on either flat side to create a round profile for the wrap to shrink to? I don't have any good suggestions, sorry.


----------



## kyoshiro

My 3 wire braid with switchcraft mini XLR + 3.5mm plug using Plussound copper wire and WBT Solder


----------



## Ferminx




----------



## krajee

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Anybody know of heatshrink that shrinks to a flat rectangular shape? Need some for a Stax cable, the sides have been cut a fair bit and the inside wires are showing, right now I have clear sticky tape carefully wrapped around and had no luck in trying to form regular circular heatshrink to a flat rectangular shape.


 

 http://en.mdpc-x.com/
   
  You would be looking for the sata heatshrink. I'm not familiar with the stax cable, but the shrink can stretch enough to fit over a standard sata data cable.
   
  They're only open at certain times, but the quality is top-notch.


----------



## crazyg0od33

that doesnt shrink in a square though...if you shrink it OVER something square, itll hold that shape, but it will shrink to a circle like the others


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





crazyg0od33 said:


> that doesnt shrink in a square though...if you shrink it OVER something square, itll hold that shape, but it will shrink to a circle like the others


 
   
  Yeah that's the impression I had too from looking at the pictures. The Stax cable is extremely thin and flexible so the heatshrink will go out of it's pre-flattened shape once heated.


----------



## TrollDragon

Flat Shrink Wrap
   
  This is the stuff the shrink battery packs and other things together with, it's really rigid, not flexible and will hold any form it shrinks around.
   
  If you fixing the end of a cable then this would be perfect.
   
  http://www.shrinksleeve.com/product1.htm


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Quote: 





kyoshiro said:


> My 3 wire braid with switchcraft mini XLR + 3.5mm plug using Plussound copper wire and WBT Solder


 
  Nice job!


----------



## kyoshiro

Quote: 





plussound said:


> Nice job!


 
   
  thx! Your copper cables are quite nice to work with. will probably order more variety from you soon when I get my bonus. Connectors + cables makes me poor lololol


----------



## cgg123321

Threw together a short 3.5mm extension cable for my fiio e10 to reduce jack wear. 
   
  Rean Plugs
  Canare Star Quad Mini
  eBay paracord sleeving
   
  I left the Star Quad in it's original twist and stripped off the metal shileding and rubber. I kept the thin paper and string spaces.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





cgg123321 said:


> Threw together a short 3.5mm extension cable for my fiio e10 to reduce jack wear.
> 
> Rean Plugs
> Canare Star Quad Mini
> ...


 
   
  Very pretty!


----------



## kaede11

wow, splendid and amazing!


----------



## Ferminx

So I needed a headphone adaptor...


----------



## liamstrain

Quick cell phone pic. I got sick of the too-long cable on the DT1350 (since I only use them in transit). So I had a few feet of 4 wire braid of 26 awg spc laying around, some paracord, and a switchraft mini TRS. 
   

   
   
  Tadaa. Much more usable than wrapping extra cable up with velcro all the time. I took out the pcb bridge board, and just connected wire to wire inside. Not my neatest job, but everything is tucked away fine and didn't use up any more internal space than the original. Strain relief, the original pin is through the paracord giving some flex with a bead behind it, and some hot glue to tack in place. No ports/gaps and minimal rubbing. I might go back in with some sugru at some point though.


----------



## limpidglitch

Finally put my old 225s back to working condition with some repurposed cable, partly dressed in cotton for the occasion.
  And I dissected some cheap ear buds to make a new small interconnect. I first tried an eight part round braid, but that turned out to be a bit too ambitious and ended up doing a double four part instead.


----------



## julianbell92

Lovely work, did you take any pictures of them opened up?
  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Quick cell phone pic. I got sick of the too-long cable on the DT1350 (since I only use them in transit). So I had a few feet of 4 wire braid of 26 awg spc laying around, some paracord, and a switchraft mini TRS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rggz

My Brainwavz M4 
   
   http://imageshack.us/a/img267/5115/dsc02380i.jpg


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





julianbell92 said:


> Lovely work, did you take any pictures of them opened up?


 
   
  No, not this time.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Quick cell phone pic. I got sick of the too-long cable on the DT1350 (since I only use them in transit). So I had a few feet of 4 wire braid of 26 awg spc laying around, some paracord, and a switchraft mini TRS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sweet!
   
  For the strain relief in my T50p, I just added an extra layer of heatshrink right before where the cable begins to exit through the cups so that the cable is too thick at that small point to pass through the cup holes.  Since I used 2:1 heatshrink for the little project, I added a thin layer of hotglue underneath the heatshrink on the cable so its grip is iron-clad.  I little bit of superglue in the cup holes keeps the cups sealed and prevents the cable from moving much as well.  I would have liked to use the pins as you mentioned, but the previous owner didn't leave them.
   
Sugru?  That looks neat!  Thanks!


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Sweet!
> 
> For the strain relief in my T50p, I just added an extra layer of heatshrink right before where the cable begins to exit through the cups so that the cable is too thick at that small point to pass through the cup holes.  Since I used 2:1 heatshrink for the little project, I added a thin layer of hotglue underneath the heatshrink on the cable so its grip is iron-clad.  I little bit of superglue in the cup holes keeps the cups sealed and prevents the cable from moving much as well.  I would have liked to use the pins as you mentioned, but the previous owner didn't leave them.
> 
> Sugru?  That looks neat!  Thanks!


 
   
  Thanks man! I'm pretty happy with how it came out, all in all. Always nice when you get over your fear of cracking open expensive headphones and it all turns out ok. 
   
  Yah - that Sugru link is the stuff. It's pretty cool.


----------



## nassq8

I sacrificed my Monster's in-ear headphones called N-ERGY, just for the sake of my beloved KSC 75, which its cable finally bulled apart from the right earphone.


----------



## Folex

First recable ever, left over Cat5 cable and my cousin's RC shrink wrap.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I love all of the work everyone has been doing here!
  I'm just getting ready to start my first ever recable as well for my ATH-AD700's
  I'm adding a mic and removable cable and the whole big deal!  I can;t wait to get started.  All I'm waiting on is a TRRS and 2 TRS jacks that can hold the diameter of my Canare starquad cable (6mm I think)
   
  Hopefully I can put my work up here some day soon


----------



## Folex

Which females jacks are you using on the headphones to plug the cables into?


----------



## crazyg0od33

oh I'm looking for male plugs for the end of the cable to go into my astro mixamp and my PC 1/8" plugs.
  It was between Pailiccs TRS or XLO HT TRS, but the HT's are 6.50 a piece and the pailiccs are 2 a piece.  I didnt know if there even were any TRRS male plugs that have a 6mm+ cable opening?
   
  Thanks for responding
   
  Sorry I get mixed up with plugs vs jacks and all that jazz haha


----------



## cssarrow

Does anyone know where i could get a C7 Plug? Just like the one on the Audioengine A5.
   
  I don't need an entire cable, just the plug/connector.
  The one Furutech sells is too expensive for me.
   
*Tim*


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Does anyone know where i could get a C7 Plug? Just like the one on the Audioengine A5.
> 
> I don't need an entire cable, just the plug/connector.
> The one Furutech sells is too expensive for me.
> ...


 
   
  I believe Furutech is the only one on the market currently.
  If it's for personal use you could try something like this.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> I believe Furutech is the only one on the market currently.
> If it's for personal use you could try something like this.


 
  I don't need anything fancy that's $50+.
   
  Just something like $5-10 will do.
   
  I could cut the C7 plug , but that'll end up really ugly.
  Places like Alibaba has it, if i search "C7 Plug Audio", but minimum purchase is a bulk of 500. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks for the link, i haven't seen it, but i was going to do the exact same thing.
   
  Too bad the page still didn't help me locate that C7 plug.
   
*Tim*


----------



## liamstrain

you could always buy a cable and sacrifice the cord.


----------



## jordand77

Hi guys.
  I bought a FiiO e11 amplifier for my Koss Dj100 headphones that will arrive next week...
  I need a cable 3.5mm to 3.5mm both male to connect the player with the amplifier,but on internet i found only the 20cm+ ones...
  I would like to keep my player and amplifier together with a very short cable, how i saw on some of your posts.
  The problem is that i don't know how to make a cable myself,well i watched some videos and tutorials but still not sure.
  1.I need 2x 3.5mm male jacks,but which ones?plated in gold?
  2.About the cable, i have no ideea at all...
   
  I found some jacks and cables but i'm not sure about the cables....
   
   
  Here are the links to the shop i found them.
   
  Cables http://www.strumentimusicali.net/default.php/cPath/117_119_369/Cavi-Audio-ed-Adattatori/Cavo-a-Metro.html
  Jacks   http://www.strumentimusicali.net/default.php/cPath/117_119_368/Cavi-Audio-ed-Adattatori/Connettori.html
   
  It's in Italian,as i am from Italy,hope u can understand the info...
   
  Thanks a lot


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





jordand77 said:


> I need a cable 3.5mm to 3.5mm both male to connect the player with the amplifier,but on internet i found only the 20cm+ ones...
> I would like to keep my player and amplifier together with a very short cable, how i saw on some of your posts.


 
   
  FiiO makes one, if you don't want to make your own.
  http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-L2-3-5mm-Stereo-Cable/dp/B003UCC78I


----------



## jordand77

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> FiiO makes one, if you don't want to make your own.
> http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-L2-3-5mm-Stereo-Cable/dp/B003UCC78I


 
  I know about that,but with shipping it will end in 20 euros or so...
  It's so hard to find something you need here in italy >.>


----------



## liamstrain

*shrug*
   
  http://www.headphones4.eu/detail.php?prod=21&id=126
   
  If you don't already have a soldering iron, and some supplies around, it's going to cost you a lot more to make one.


----------



## Mad Max

cssarrow said:


> I don't need anything fancy that's $50+.
> 
> Just something like $5-10 will do.
> 
> ...




Convince an alibaba merchant to send you a sample.

Edit: Also, there are IEC to C7 adapters. Next time that you search, use _power_ instead of _audio_.


----------



## Mad Max

crazyg0od33 said:


> oh I'm looking for male plugs for the end of the cable to go into my astro mixamp and my PC 1/8" plugs.
> It was between Pailiccs TRS or XLO HT TRS, but the HT's are 6.50 a piece and the pailiccs are 2 a piece.  I didnt know if there even were any TRRS male plugs that have a 6mm+ cable opening?
> 
> Thanks for responding
> ...




Check markertek. Use smaller gauge wires.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> you could always buy a cable and sacrifice the cord.


 
  But i can still use the cord to build a new name for myself.
   
*THE STRANGLER*
   
*Tim*


mad max said:


> Convince an alibaba merchant to send you a sample.
> 
> Edit: Also, there are IEC to C7 adapters. Next time that you search, use _power_ instead of _audio_.


   


  I took your advice and sent a few emails asking for a sample as though i was from some large company.
   
  The search "power" did help me a little more. I don't like using adapters, i like a pure single cord signal transmission.
   
*Tim*


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> But i can still use the cord to build a new name for myself.
> 
> *THE STRANGLER*
> ...


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'd use smaller gauge if it didn't cost me 20$ to get cable already haha


----------



## Toxic Cables

Delete, sent.


----------



## crazyg0od33

My first ever fully DIY cable (bare wire, etc.)
  Usually I just shorten some cables that are already made. I'm very proud of myself, but i ALWAYS end up stripping too much of the outer shielding, which is why I had to hide it with heatshrink...Well, here it goes
   
  This is a Male to Female 4-pin Mini-XLR cable (those things SUCK to work with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) for use in my ATH AD700 removable cable / mic mod
   
  Before:
   

   

   
   
  After / End Result: 

   

   

   

   

   
  I have nothing with which to test it yet, until I can finish the full headset mod, but i think I did a pretty good job


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





crazyg0od33 said:


> My first ever fully DIY cable (bare wire, etc.)
> Usually I just shorten some cables that are already made. I'm very proud of myself, but i ALWAYS end up stripping too much of the outer shielding, which is why I had to hide it with heatshrink...Well, here it goes
> 
> This is a Male to Female 4-pin Mini-XLR cable (those things SUCK to work with
> ...


 
  Very nice work, keep up the good work.
   
  The 4-pin is a lot more arduous to solder than 3-pin as they overlap more.
   
  You'll get the hang of things soon.
   




   
*Tim*


----------



## crazyg0od33

turns out they did overlap..I forgot that I just got a multimeter to test for which cable was which, that way I wouldnt need to fully strip the canare starquad.  Well, it came in handy again haha. Turns out all but the bottom pins had some solder overlap, so I took the casing off, and its al fixed now!  
  I'm happy with how I did, that may be the hardest thing I have to do throughout the whole mod.  I still need to fit the 3.5mm and mini-XLR jacks into the headphones, and then make a splitter for my PC inputs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I love all of this stuff!  next up, DIY headphone stand!


----------



## Mad Max

Splendid-looking job!
  Faded orange-sherbet cable with pink heatshrink.  Quite interesting.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Red heatshrink, but I swapped it with white so now it's more of a creamsicle. Haha


----------



## Mad Max

Now I want ice cream.


----------



## cssarrow

*Question: If i wanted to top coat nylon or a carbon fiber weave braid sleeve, is it best to use water base polycrylic or polyurethane?*
   
_*Or is there something else better to keep the sleeving/cable flexible? I cannot use plain polyurethane (used on wooden floors, cabinets, etc), for sleeving/ropes, those dry up too hard.*_
   
*Help is greatly appreciated.*
   
*Tim*


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





crazyg0od33 said:


> This is a Male to Female 4-pin Mini-XLR cable (those things SUCK to work with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I find tinning the solder cups as well as the wire makes life a lot easier, especially for those tiny mini-xlrs. Just slide the wires into place and tap the iron to it and it'll stick. Once you've got at least two of them pinned down so things don't wobble around, go back and retouch with a bit of extra solder to ensure a good joint.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I find tinning the solder cups as well as the wire makes life a lot easier, especially for those tiny mini-xlrs. Just slide the wires into place and tap the iron to it and it'll stick. Once you've got at least two of them pinned down so things don't wobble around, go back and retouch with a bit of extra solder to ensure a good joint.


 
  thanks for the tip.  I did tin the cups as well, so it wasnt awful, just a LOT harder to work in such a small area when I am much more used to (I've only done like 3 haha) TRS plugs / jacks


----------



## Johnsonr520

I am adding a new jack and a detachable mic to my sennheiser hd 558's. Should I add a mini 4 conductor xlr, or a 4 conductor 3.5 jack? 3.5 would be more convenient but I love the look of xlr's : /


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> *Question: If i wanted to top coat nylon or a carbon fiber weave braid sleeve, is it best to use water base polycrylic or polyurethane?*
> 
> _*Or is there something else better to keep the sleeving/cable flexible? I cannot use plain polyurethane (used on wooden floors, cabinets, etc), for sleeving/ropes, those dry up too hard.*_
> 
> ...


 
  I don't know if there is a coating that will be durable enough to protect a carbon fiber cable that gets regular flexing and will still stay flexible.  Water clear pvc heatshrink seems to be the only option, and really only works for interconnects.  I haven't seen anyone use carbon fiber as an outer sleeving due to how prone to fraying it is.  You might have to be the pioneer that experiments with it.
   
  A silicone tube or adhesive might work.


----------



## crazyg0od33

johnsonr520 said:


> I am adding a new jack and a detachable mic to my sennheiser hd 558's. Should I add a mini 4 conductor xlr, or a 4 conductor 3.5 jack? 3.5 would be more convenient but I love the look of xlr's : /


Finding 4 pole TRRS jacks is really hard. Especially female ones. What I'm doing is mini-xlr to split 3.5mm for the pc and mini-xlr to TRRS male for the astro mixamp


----------



## JosvdP

Wanted to show you guys my first headphone recable. Quite happy with it.
   
  It is more or less a combination of this guide and this. I guided the right channel to the left, but didn't do a detachable cable mod. I used nylon sleeving for the cable over the head and that looks quite good. Used some superglue to keep the cable in place and that looks really sleek (no trace of glue).
   
*Stuff I used:*

 A friends K518LE
 Mogami 2893 (stripped away outer layer)
 Halloween paracord sleeving from eBay.
 Black nylon tubing (3/32" I think)
 Some shrink tubing
 Switchcraft 1/8"
   
  Total spend was about $16 I think (it's expensive to ship stuff here).


----------



## kitten wizard

So I did my first cable! Its a small interconnect for my car.

 *Mogami W2893 4 Conductor 26 AWG Miniature Quad*
 *Rean NYS231L Plug 3.5mm Stereo - Nickel/Silver - 6mm Cable OD/24 AWG*
 *Various Shrink Tubing Non-Adhesive*


----------



## Athur126




----------



## crazyg0od33

lots of people doing their first cables!  and they look great!


----------



## Benjamin6264

I just received my package from Toxic Cables containing 24 feet of their elusive 7N silver + 1% gold wire. I used part of it today to make a cable for my HE-6. It turned out really well, which makes me very glad, considering it's the most costly wire I've ever used. I didn't feel like ruining the color scheme with red and white heatshrink for channel identification, so I went with black for the right channel and transparent teflon tubing for the left.
   
   

   
  I'll be using the rest of the wire to make some XLR interconnects with Valab rhodium-plated connectors. If I still have some wire left, I'll try doing short cables like a mini-mini.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Hi guys,
   
  Need some help!
   
  I tried to do DIY RCA interconnects using Parts Connexion *BL-Ag* "_balanced" interconnect cable __(CONNEX-66070)_.  From reading the forums, I soldered the drain/shield wire to source ground/negative.  Yet, I still can hear humming noise (zero music, turn the amp's volume up to max.).  I thought this cable was shielded.  The "What" moment was when I switched to Monster Interlink 250 interconnects; puff, zero noise!  I've tried PSY straightwire interconnects (came with my bifrost) and the same hum.
   
  Hmm, I'm thinking of stripping off the heat shrinks and link the drain wires out to ground to source's and and amp's chassis.
   
  Any thought?  Thanks guys!
   
  Troy


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need some help!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Your Monster cable probably has better shielding, what type of shield does the Parts Connexion cable have?  Foil or braided?  Are your interconnects near power cables or a power supply?  If so, move them away.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





samsquanch said:


> Your Monster cable probably has better shielding, what type of shield does the Parts Connexion cable have?  Foil or braided?  Are your interconnects near power cables or a power supply?  If so, move them away.


 
   
  It has foil shield plus the drain wire, not braided.  My setup is near a computer so lot of noise to be expected   Unfortunately, due to limited space, I can't move the setup away from the comp.   
   
  I can't accept that the cheapo Monster cables outperformed a audiophile cable, in shielding!
   
  Anyway to improve shielding, adding metal/copper braided cover?  Thanks.


----------



## Benjamin6264

I just picked up my most recent order of DHC Nucleotide wire. I used it to make another cable for my HE-6. This time, I used clear and black insulations for the color coding rather than heatshrink. The braiding from the Y-split to the 4-pin XLR connector makes a nice double helix, which I find amusing considering the wire used.


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> It has foil shield plus the drain wire, not braided.  My setup is near a computer so lot of noise to be expected   Unfortunately, due to limited space, I can't move the setup away from the comp.
> 
> I can't accept that the cheapo Monster cables outperformed a audiophile cable, in shielding!
> 
> Anyway to improve shielding, adding metal/copper braided cover?  Thanks.


 

 It's likely the Monster Cable is using a braided shield, which is better at EMI rejection, which would be coming from power cables and switching power supplies.  Foil shields are good for blocking RF interference, and ok at EMI rejection.
   
  Be cautious of being tricked by words like "audiophile."  Proper design with lesser (but still adequate) materials will always out perform poor design with better materials.
   
  TL;DR
  Braided shields are better around power cables and switch mode power supplies.


----------



## Anthony1

SPC round litz braid balanced connector for the ALO Audio RX3B and Cypher Labs -dB - excuse the crappy iPhone pics that I tried to clean up.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Hey has anyone shopped via lunashops.com? They have a ton of items I need for a cable I'm doing and at great prices but I don't know if its a good place to buy from, or if its too good to be true?
Also qables.com. They have a splitter housing but I've never heard of them either.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





crazyg0od33 said:


> Hey has anyone shopped via lunashops.com? They have a ton of items I need for a cable I'm doing and at great prices but I don't know if its a good place to buy from, or if its too good to be true?
> Also qables.com. They have a splitter housing but I've never heard of them either.


 
  I have bought a few things from Lunashops without any problems. The shipping seems to take a while - for me at least.
   
  Qables are solid. Been about a fair while, and I have bought a fair few things from them too.


----------



## crazyg0od33

alright, thanks for the reply.  yeah they (lunashops) ship from china, so it takes almost a month for it to arrive, but I figure if I order soon itll all be here when I'm home for spring break.
   
  I figure qables was ok, just not sure so I figured I'd ask.  thanks for the info, now I can get my mod on the road


----------



## funch

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> SPC round litz braid balanced connector for the ALO Audio RX3B and Cypher Labs -dB - excuse the crappy iPhone pics that I tried to clean up.


 
   
  Is the balanced pinout for the Solo-db the same as the RSA? 1=L+, 2=R+, 3=L-, 4=R-    Thanks.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





funch said:


> Is the balanced pinout for the Solo-db the same as the RSA? 1=L+, 2=R+, 3=L-, 4=R-    Thanks.


 
  Although I dont have the any of the balanced RSA amps at the moment I believe its the same
   
  Attached is a pic of the connector pinouts for reference to where each specific pin number as the connector is used primarily as a camera connector


----------



## ardgedee

funch said:


> Is the balanced pinout for the Solo-db the same as the RSA? 1=L+, 2=R+, 3=L-, 4=R-    Thanks.




I'm 99% certain it is, and the cabling FAQ backs that up. ALO wouldn't be doing themselves favors by coming up with their own pinout -- there are plenty of other four-element connectors they could have used if they wanted to be different.

That said, if you want to be sure, contact ALO directly to confirm.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





crazyg0od33 said:


> alright, thanks for the reply.  yeah they (lunashops) ship from china, so it takes almost a month for it to arrive, but I figure if I order soon itll all be here when I'm home for spring break.
> 
> I figure qables was ok, just not sure so I figured I'd ask.  thanks for the info, now I can get my mod on the road


 
  I've bought things from Lunashops. They're solid.


----------



## elbandito

Quote: 





tangster said:


> I've bought things from Lunashops. They're solid.


 
  i find a cheap 3.5mm Oyaide right angled plug at lunashop...is it fake? there's 2 type actually, one is cheap (without packaging), and the other is kinda expensive (with packaging). anybody have experience with the cheaper ones?


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





crazyg0od33 said:


> Finding 4 pole TRRS jacks is really hard. Especially female ones. What I'm doing is mini-xlr to split 3.5mm for the pc and mini-xlr to TRRS male for the astro mixamp


 
   
  Try Lunashops if you're not in the USA.


----------



## 65535

I make my cables more "by the books" than most people.
  The bottom is a balanced 1/4" TRS extension for headphones primarily.
   
L-4E6S 12' (might be 15')
  Neutrik NP3X-B male 1/4" TRS
  Neutrik NJ3FC6-BAG female locking 1/4" TRS
  TechFlex 1/4" Nylon Multifilament sleeving
   
  The two on top are
  Mogami Neglex 2534 Quad
  Neutrik Profi male cinch connectors
   
  There are two more pairs of Neutrik Profi males for whatever else I might need later on.
   

   
  For anyone who hasn't seen how awesome these Profi connectors are, they have the standard 3 jaw chuck style cable clamps, and spring loaded ground contacts. When inserted they also clamp onto the outside of the female connector.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





elbandito said:


> i find a cheap 3.5mm Oyaide right angled plug at lunashop...is it fake? there's 2 type actually, one is cheap (without packaging), and the other is kinda expensive (with packaging). anybody have experience with the cheaper ones?


 
  I won't say if they are fakes or not, but here are some pictures of differences between ones i bought from Oyaide and ones from Lunashop.
  On the angled one, you can see the mine has a light plue tube around the solder contacts, while on the straight one, you can see that mine has part of back of the left solder pin covered in the black plastic.
   
  Notice how the ground solder tab is also gold plated on the Lunashop one, for the angled plug.
   
   
 
   
 
   
  Lunashop do say the following on the listing, *[size=larger](Original item ,not a copy or clone)[/size]*


----------



## elbandito

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I won't say if they are fakes or not, but here are some pictures of differences between ones i bought from Oyaide and ones from Lunashop.
> On the angled one, you can see the mine has a light plue tube around the solder contacts, while on the straight one, you can see that mine has part of back of the left solder pin covered in the black plastic.
> 
> Notice how the ground solder tab is also gold plated on the Lunashop one, for the angled plug.
> ...


 
   
  thanks!
  just the pics that i've been searching for


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





elbandito said:


> i find a cheap 3.5mm Oyaide right angled plug at lunashop...is it fake? there's 2 type actually, one is cheap (without packaging), and the other is kinda expensive (with packaging). anybody have experience with the cheaper ones?


 
   
  You know what they say about the price being too good to be true.


----------



## Mad Max

Didn't another fellow earlier in the thread confirm that the Lunashops Oyaides are fakes?
   
   
   
  Quote: 





65535 said:


> I make my cables more "by the books" than most people.
> The bottom is a balanced 1/4" TRS extension for headphones primarily.
> 
> L-4E6S 12' (might be 15')
> ...


 
   
  Sweet!  Pics of the internals of those Profi's?  Pretty please?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Edit: I just noticed your username and laughed.


----------



## juntom10

I do have Neutrik Pro.fi connectors for my interconnect cable. It is very good. Sturdy and good quality


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Didn't another fellow earlier in the thread confirm that the Lunashops Oyaides are fakes


 
  I posted pictures back in June pointing out the differences.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Good thing I'm getting paillics and not 10$/piece fake oyaides


----------



## elbandito

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Didn't another fellow earlier in the thread confirm that the Lunashops Oyaides are fakes?


 
   
   
  after browsing page after page & Ctrl+F finnaly found the post on the page 686 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  but still didn't know the physical differences...until i saw Frank's post


----------



## 65535

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Didn't another fellow earlier in the thread confirm that the Lunashops Oyaides are fakes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  As requested, I really need to work on my photography skills.
  Click for hi-res.
   
  Glad you like my handle.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





65535 said:


> As requested, I really need to work on my photography skills.
> Click for hi-res.
> 
> Glad you like my handle.


 
   
  I am jealous....
   
  of your camera.
   
*Tim*


----------



## Benjamin6264

Here's yet another cable I just made. This time, I used DHC Nucleotide, but I doubled the wire for each signal, for a total of eight. Props to my big sister this time for the epic braiding pattern (very flexible). I used a Viablue splitter that I had lying around, which gives a nice effect with the black connectors. The connectors are mini-xlr, but the cable will not go on a pair of LCD-2/3; it is actually for a custom HP1000 woodie that I should receive in the next weeks made by Martin Custom Audio. I am unsure if I will put heatshrink or not for color coding.


----------



## elbandito

Quote: 





benjamin6264 said:


> Here's yet another cable I just made. This time, I used DHC Nucleotide, but I doubled the wire for each signal, for a total of eight. Props to my big sister this time for the epic braiding pattern (very flexible). I used a Viablue splitter that I had lying around, which gives a nice effect with the black connectors. The connectors are mini-xlr, but the cable will not go on a pair of LCD-2/3; it is actually for a custom HP1000 woodie that I should receive in the next weeks made by Martin Custom Audio. I am unsure if I will put heatshrink or not for color coding.


 
   
  did those have any kind of locking mechanism?


----------



## 65535

Mini XLR's and XLRs both have a locking tab on the female connectors that locks into the male connector. Sometimes it's just a spring detent that holds it, but on the LCD headphones they do lock.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





benjamin6264 said:


> t is actually for a custom HP1000 woodie that I should receive in the next weeks made by Martin Custom Audio.


 
   
  You woodied a set of HP1000's ?!?


----------



## Benjamin6264

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> You woodied a set of HP1000's ?!?


 
   
  Almost: I took the Blackstar drivers from a pair of vintage SR325-0's: http://www.martincustomaudio.com/2012/10/ehrmagosh-look-at-these.html
   
  They were originally supposed to be in Padauk housings, but the cups were tailored for modern Grado drivers, and the Blackstars are slightly larger. http://www.martincustomaudio.com/2012/10/padauk-with-legendary-black-stars-and.html
   
  Martin then made me a pair of "C-Cups" to allow use of 4" pads such as Beyer's and Denon's, but the sound wasn't right. http://www.martincustomaudio.com/2013/01/c-cups.html
   
  In the next days Martin should be sending me pictures of 4 other sets of cups which I'll choose from.


----------



## liamstrain

Ah - cool. I feel better now.


----------



## Anthony1

Anybody know where I can get a walkthrough on shortening the lightening cord? Have bought the original and the chinese copies and am finding it difficult to shorten them?
   
  I understand the chip must remain in the lightening connector but does anybody have the pinout to a mini usb so I can use it for the -dB?
   
  Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Anybody know where I can get a walkthrough on shortening the lightening cord? Have bought the original and the chinese copies and am finding it difficult to shorten them?
> 
> I understand the chip must remain in the lightening connector but does anybody have the pinout to a mini usb so I can use it for the -dB?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


 
  Your best bet would be to cut the wire, then use a multimeter/continuity tester, to see which color wire goes to where on the USB and Voila, you have your pinout.


----------



## crazyg0od33

honestly until this recabling mod I'm working on, the only time I ever used a multimeter was in an engineering class (and I still found it fairly useless - no longer an engineering student haha).  Now, I cant do without it.  I didnt get a crazy expensive one ($60 - still expensive to me) but it's worked WONDERS, and I use it a lot now


----------



## KimChee

I didn't make this cable (its Cogs and Gears cable) but I did resolder the pins to Westone from TF10, and wanted to show it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's a DIY Toxic Cables Silver Poison cable.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





kimchee said:


> I didn't make this cable (its Cogs and Gears cable) but I did resolder the pins to Westone from TF10, and wanted to show it off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Purrdy.
   
  Quote: 





crazyg0od33 said:


> honestly until this recabling mod I'm working on, the only time I ever used a multimeter was in an engineering class (and I still found it fairly useless - no longer an engineering student haha).  Now, I cant do without it.  I didnt get a crazy expensive one ($60 - still expensive to me) but it's worked WONDERS, and I use it a lot now


 
  Every DIYer should own a multimeter(and a solder station).


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





tangster said:


> Every DIYer should own a solder station).


 
  I don't lol. It's something I've considered but not worth it if you have good soldering irons or not doing DIY as a profession.
   
  But I do have very good Weller 80watt and a standard Jaycar 40watt soldering iron (one with adjustable temp on the fly). Till I can afford my own SMD soldering, BGA reballing station (about $1.5k).


----------



## Vynil

Hi you all.
  My first post and it's about my Sennheiser HD800 headphonecable makeover.
  The basis was Cardas headphonecable for HD650 that i wanted to modify.
  Used two layers of black polyester sleeve to really cover up the ugly blue that the Cardas cable had.
  This resulted into bit too stiff and heavy cable, but i can live with it.
 The y-splitter is selfmade from solid aluminium. Not too cute, but i didn't come up with a better idea this time.
   
  Thanks for Toxic Frank for the connectors and TM3 connections for the sleeve.


----------



## DutchGFX

I recabled my Q701's to 4 pin Mini XLR, hardest part, REMOVING THE STOCK JACK! Holy S***, I ended up having to cut the jack out with a dremel, and apoxy the piece back around the new jack. Looks bad from the front, not too bad from the back. Cable has piercing treble on some songs though, so I am going to reterminate the stock AKG cable to test that out, I think its the cable, the mogami that is, thats causing the sound, I double checked my solder joints.


----------



## rianchaos

I see that the female connection made the housing crack a little. Ouch


----------



## liamstrain

> Cable has piercing treble on some songs though, so I am going to reterminate the stock AKG cable to test that out, I think its the cable, the mogami that is, thats causing the sound, I double checked my solder joints.


 
   
   
There isn't really anything in the cable that would account for "piercing treble" - that's more a function of the headphone's drivers and design. Did you remove any damping material or anything when putting in the new jack?


----------



## ostewart

Silver LOD using Toxic cables pure stranded silver, terminated with Pailiccs:
   
   

   
  Silver Plated Copper cable using Toxic cables SPC with westone pins, terminated with Liton jack, a bit smaller than pailiccs, didnt quite have enough cable so i had do a 3 wire braid and then split the ground at the y-split.


----------



## DutchGFX

Quote: 





rianchaos said:


> I see that the female connection made the housing crack a little. Ouch


 
  Not exactly, I had to cut it with a Dremel to get the original male connector out. In XLR, the male is the port lol, kinda odd, but the male actually has the prongs. I Dremeled it out after 45 minutes of my dad and I trying to remove it with anything we could find.
  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> There isn't really anything in the cable that would account for "piercing treble" - that's more a function of the headphone's drivers and design. Did you remove any damping material or anything when putting in the new jack?


 
  That's odd, maybe it's because the conductors are thicker? I just cut my AKG stock cable, and split the white ground wire, soldered it to a female Mini XLR, and it sounds great! Better than before, I think it's most likely that the conductors are too thick, or *possibly* _I butchered my soldering on it  _






 (Possibly hehe). Anyhow, the cable doesn't sound BAD, its just on certain songs it does. The reterminated stock cable is great though, So maybe ill send this one off to a new home for someone who can use it better than I will.


----------



## ostewart

also i'm looking for a female 6.3mm socket, so i can make a 3.5 to 6.3 adapter cable... cant find any for cheap that ship to europe


----------



## crazyg0od33

http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=536


----------



## ostewart

Thanks, found one at Maplin too. Will check em out


----------



## 65535

Quote: 





dutchgfx said:


> Not exactly, I had to cut it with a Dremel to get the original male connector out. In XLR, the male is the port lol, kinda odd, but the male actually has the prongs. I Dremeled it out after 45 minutes of my dad and I trying to remove it with anything we could find.
> That's odd, maybe it's because the conductors are thicker? I just cut my AKG stock cable, and split the white ground wire, soldered it to a female Mini XLR, and it sounds great! Better than before, I think it's most likely that the conductors are too thick, or *possibly* _I butchered my soldering on it  _
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Likely a bad soldering somewhere, the cable won't make an audible difference. Probably have a short to ground somewhere.


----------



## DutchGFX

65535 said:


> Likely a bad soldering somewhere, the cable won't make an audible difference. Probably have a short to ground somewhere.




Alright, do you know how I can check for this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





dutchgfx said:


> Alright, do you know how I can check for this? Thanks in advance!


 
  Use a multimeter to check each wire for an reduced signal compared to the source. Attenuation in a headphone cable should be insignificant. Then when you find the wire that's bad you can resolder those joints.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





tangster said:


> Use a multimeter to check each wire for an reduced signal compared to the source. Attenuation in a headphone cable should be insignificant. Then when you find the wire that's bad you can resolder those joints.


 
   
  Cross checking wires with a multimeter will show it as well - do a resistance check. If you are touching the ground on one end, and a signal on the other and it shows a connection, you have a problem.


----------



## DutchGFX

liamstrain said:


> Cross checking wires with a multimeter will show it as well - do a resistance check. If you are touching the ground on one end, and a signal on the other and it shows a connection, you have a problem.




So if I check continuity?

Also, so if I test resistance, what should the readings be? From one end to the other. Like touch tip of TRS to pin 1 of XLR and etc


----------



## 65535

Are you sure you wired it properly? The Tip of the TRS should be the left channel hot. 
   
  If you don't mind me asking why did you change out the jack in the first place? If you're using a TRS on the end of the cable you aren't running a balanced signal to them anyways.
   
  Just curious, seems like a lot of work and mucking up the phones to me.
   
  At any rate I would check pinout for being correct and make sure you don't have any shorts and you have good continuity through the cable.


----------



## DutchGFX

65535 said:


> Are you sure you wired it properly? The Tip of the TRS should be the left channel hot.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking why did you change out the jack in the first place? If you're using a TRS on the end of the cable you aren't running a balanced signal to them anyways.
> 
> ...




I just wanted to have a bit of fun TBH, I am using TRS now but plan on going balanced sometime. All my wiring is correct, and I will check for shorts, but am pretty sure there aren't any. So If there are no shorts what should I check for?


----------



## liamstrain

cold solders would be the other thing to check - not sure what the best way to do so is.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





dutchgfx said:


> I recabled my Q701's to 4 pin Mini XLR, hardest part, REMOVING THE STOCK JACK! Holy S***, I ended up having to cut the jack out with a dremel, and apoxy the piece back around the new jack. Looks bad from the front, not too bad from the back. Cable has piercing treble on some songs though, so I am going to reterminate the stock AKG cable to test that out, I think its the cable, the mogami that is, thats causing the sound, I double checked my solder joints.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics


 
   
  You should tin the exposed copper of the wires where you soldered them to connectors.  I would use rough sandpaper on the inside of that plastic tube where the male xlr is so the cup closes better.  That is the likely source of the treble issue, unless you get the piercing treble in both channels.  A mogami cable otherwise wouldn't contribute to such a sound as it is not a bright-sounding cable at all.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





vynil said:


> Hi you all.
> My first post and it's about my Sennheiser HD800 headphonecable makeover.
> The basis was Cardas headphonecable for HD650 that i wanted to modify.
> Used two layers of black polyester sleeve to really cover up the ugly blue that the Cardas cable had.
> ...


 
   
  Congrats for a beautiful make-over!  I am about to make a HD800 wire using diy Moon Audio Silver Dragon V2.  Any trick to solder the tiny connectors?  The connectors are a lot tinier than in web pics!  So afraid to mis-solder and see smoke comes out on first try...


----------



## ardgedee

Some recent projects...
   
  16ga Navships SPC Teflon wire and Monoprice bulk RCA plugs. Soldering the wire was kind of awkward because it was stiff but it worked OK. Sounds good so far; I will slowly be building similar cables for the rest of the system to eliminate the connections that are a little too short or way too long.

   
  26 ga BTG copper wire, Neutrik NC4-series XLR plug and Auto-IRIS connector (a.k.a. RSA balanced plug). For driving balanced full-size headphones like the HE-6 or K1000 from portable amps.

   
  24ga Navships SPC Teflon wire, Neutrik/Rean NYS-series 3.5mm plug and 6.5mm socket.


----------



## Vynil

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Congrats for a beautiful make-over!  I am about to make a HD800 wire using diy Moon Audio Silver Dragon V2.  Any trick to solder the tiny connectors?  The connectors are a lot tinier than in web pics!  So afraid to mis-solder and see smoke comes out on first try...


 

 Those truly are tiny. Not really usefull having a thick cable.
  Don't use too hot soldering iron or the connector will melt. Put some solder onto the cable and the connector first and then solder them together. Try to be quick i quess and not use too much heat.
  And dont use too much solder or the connector or the parts wont fit into the housing.
  Steady hands and good nerves will help.
  I had neither


----------



## rsxboy

When you guys recabled your headphones with paracord, did you strip away the factory outer layer? Or just put the whole cord inside the paracord?


----------



## Johnsonr520

Has anyone used the black and gold rean 3.5mm jack by nuetrik? Have you had troubles with the clamp being too big for the casing? Even when I clamp it it is too big


----------



## ardgedee

Those NYS-series plugs are what I usually use.

The clamp is meant to hold the wire in place after soldering and should be squeezed down about as hard as you can manage without perforating the wires' insulation. If somebody yanks hard on the cord rather than the plug, you want the clamp to be strained, not the solder joints.

If you've done that and still can't get the shell over the clamp, it's possible you're using wire that's too thick. Although before giving up on that I recommend opening the clamp up and using pliers to try bending the clamp arms in a semicircle before squeezing them down again. If all else fails, grind the clamp tabs off, but remember that any wire strain is going to be taken up by the solder joints. If your joints are good and take care of your cables., that shouldn't be too dire an issue.


----------



## Johnsonr520

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Those NYS-series plugs are what I usually use.
> 
> The clamp is meant to hold the wire in place after soldering and should be squeezed down about as hard as you can manage without perforating the wires' insulation. If somebody yanks hard on the cord rather than the plug, you want the clamp to be strained, not the solder joints.
> 
> If you've done that and still can't get the shell over the clamp, it's possible you're using wire that's too thick. Although before giving up on that I recommend opening the clamp up and using pliers to try bending the clamp arms in a semicircle before squeezing them down again. If all else fails, grind the clamp tabs off, but remember that any wire strain is going to be taken up by the solder joints. If your joints are good and take care of your cables., that shouldn't be too dire an issue.


 
   
  Thanks for the quick reply. I dont have my wires in yet so I was just clamping them down so I could screw it on for storage purposes until my wires come in. I will try the semi circle idea and tell you how it go's. If not i guess ill use the dremal to take off 1mm or so and see if it works without losing the clamps


----------



## ardgedee

In that case just leave it unassembled. You don't want to flex the clamp too much because it fatigues the metal.


----------



## Johnsonr520

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> In that case just leave it unassembled. You don't want to flex the clamp too much because it fatigues the metal.


 
  I bought a pack of them in bulk so I just tried the semicircles on one and it worked much better thank you. Ive never ran into a plug or jack that had such little clearance before.


----------



## 65535

Quote: 





johnsonr520 said:


> I bought a pack of them in bulk so I just tried the semicircles on one and it worked much better thank you. Ive never ran into a plug or jack that had such little clearance before.


 
   
  Which one did you buy? They make two, the standard size is designed to fit 4mm cable which is what they are designed for, small coax. They also make a larger version with an 8mm cable design which can accept much larger cable obviously.


----------



## Johnsonr520

Quote: 





65535 said:


> Which one did you buy? They make two, the standard size is designed to fit 4mm cable which is what they are designed for, small coax. They also make a larger version with an 8mm cable design which can accept much larger cable obviously.


 
  I cant remember off the top of my head, bot im pretty positive it is 4mm, its not a very large opening


----------



## ardgedee

Most likely the smaller opening. The NYS231BG-L is the version with the larger opening and it is disappointingly hard to find.


----------



## ardgedee

Another recent project:
   
   

   
  
   
  IEM cable made with 44/30 litz wire, usually used for building AM radio antennas. 44/30 means 30 individually insulated 44 AWG strands in each litz wire. There are two wires per connection (eg, a total of 60 strands per each + and - ). Summed surface area of the strands in cross section is equivalent to 26 AWG wire.
   
  Since the strands are incredibly thin and there is no outer insulating jacket to speak of (only nylon to hold the wire together), the cable has an average diameter where all four lines are braided of about 1.2mm (My other 26 AWG 4-strand headphone cable has an average diameter of around 3mm). Without a heavy coat of insulation to give it body, the wire is as limp as a shoelace.
   
  It sounds great, and the lightness makes it very easy to ignore while I'm wearing it. The downside is that it's very easy to accidentally kink the wire while winding or unwinding it. Part of that can probably be laid to the hasty braiding job I did; a tighter, more even braid would probably help. I plan to experiment more with this variety of wire, using more strands maybe of heavier gauges, and maybe sleeve it in mulitfilament or paracord to pad it out. All of these ought to help reduce the kinking. I like having non-bulky cable, but not if it's inclined to destroy itself.
   
  (The weird-looking plugs, btw, are scavenged VGA pins. I filled them with solder to increase their rigidity (they're hollow otherwise) and sanded smooth, then poured hot glue on top. Not my finest effort, but I was in a hurry and they get the job done)


----------



## rianchaos

Such thin beauty... Is that the kobiconn connector that you use for the RSA balanced plug?


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





dutchgfx said:


> I just wanted to have a bit of fun TBH, I am using TRS now but plan on going balanced sometime. All my wiring is correct, and I will check for shorts, but am pretty sure there aren't any. So If there are no shorts what should I check for?


 
   
  Short from signal to ground, no sound in that channel.
   
  Short between the two signal wires, you'll have both channels combined, aka a summed mono signal.
   
  Cold solder joint, it will show a slightly higher resistance than a proper solder joint, it will look dull as opposed to shiny, and if you have a magnifying glass you will see little fissures in the solder, it will also be brittle and likely to break under stress.
   
  Using a multimeter, test for continuity between all wires, this will allow you to check for a short.
   
  BEGIN EDIT explanation of above:  check for continuity between the tip and ring, tip and sleeve, and ring and sleeve.  If you get anything other than an infinite resistance, the state the meter is in when the probes are not touching each other, then you have short.  END EDIT.
   
   Then use your meter to do a resistance reading on each conductor, at such a short length your reading should be bellow 1 ohm.  If you take and put both probes together, the reading you see there should be about the same as the reading you take on your cable.  Example, I have a Fluke digital multimeter, when I place my probes together I get a reading of ~0.02 ohms, when I do a short cable the resistance I read is never above 0.03 ohms, even when doing readings of cable runs through walls of over 100', the reading is not over 0.04 ohms.
   
  If your multimeter shows a resistance >1 ohm, then you have an issue, check for a cold solder joint, if it appears to be that, then reheat the joint and add a very small amount of solder to add flux to the joint.  Do not allow the wire being soldered to move until the solder has hardened, if the wire moves while the solder is still in a liquid state you can get a cold solder joint.
   
  A quick question.  When you made your connections, did you tin (apply solder to fill a cup, lead, or bare wires) the connector and wires before soldering them together?  If not, I would redo the connections.


----------



## Johnsonr520

Does anyone in this thread live i the Orlando/UCF area. It would be cool to trade off projects or make some cables with someone, since I ordered way too many parts and not enough cables need to be made lol


----------



## 65535

I'm clear across the country (sorta) in the other Orange County. It would be cool to build cables with someone.


----------



## Johnsonr520

Quote: 





65535 said:


> I'm clear across the country (sorta) in the other Orange County. It would be cool to build cables with someone.


 
  I couldnt tell you how many times people are like, I live in orange county too! then I find out that they are out in cali -_- But since I am just getting into this cable building it woul be cool to bounce ideas off people in person.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





rianchaos said:


> Such thin beauty... Is that the kobiconn connector that you use for the RSA balanced plug?


 
   
  Thanks.
   
  Yes, a Kobiconn sourced from Mouser. I'm not aware of any other brand available in small quantities.


----------



## rianchaos

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes, a Kobiconn sourced from Mouser. I'm not aware of any other brand available in small quantities.


 
  I dont think any other brand produce that connector and sells it at small quantity. I got one supplier from China, but the minimum order quantity is 1000. So, lucky are you guys who can order from mouser without having to pay $75 for shipping


----------



## elbandito

Quote: 





rianchaos said:


> I dont think any other brand produce that connector and sells it at small quantity. I got one supplier from China, but the minimum order quantity is 1000. So, lucky are you guys who can order from mouser without having to pay $75 for shipping


 
  you can use proxy for shipment, cost less than that


----------



## UprightMan

Hi - I'm thinking of going DIY cable for my Senn HD 25's and a few questions please/
   
  1.  What length cable do I need total (assume 4 foot length from left driver)
  2.  I'm thinking of going with these two wires as I thought ground wires do not need to be as good - any thoughts/ too thick/ hard to work with etc?
        a) LIVE - 26 AWG Pure Stranded UP - OCC Cyro Treated 7N Silver Wire
        b) ground - 26 AWG Pure Stranded Silver *Plated *7N Cryo Treated UP - OCC Copper wire
     
    Toxic Cables seem to have a good selection of cables for me in the UK if you want to recommend something else.. - http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/m.html?_odkw=&_sop=2&_osacat=0&_armrs=1&_ssn=toxic*cables&_trksid=p2046732.m570.l1313&_nkw=awg&_sacat=0&_from=R40
   
  many thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





uprightman said:


> Hi - I'm thinking of going DIY cable for my Senn HD 25's and a few questions please/
> 
> 1.  What length cable do I need total (assume 4 foot length from left driver)
> 2.  I'm thinking of going with these two wires as I thought ground wires do not need to be as good - any thoughts/ too thick/ hard to work with etc?
> ...


 
  1. Assuming four wire setup, R+L channels and individual grounds for each, you will need at least 16ft. Add another 10-20% for errors and braiding.


----------



## Johnsonr520

Quote: 





uprightman said:


> Hi - I'm thinking of going DIY cable for my Senn HD 25's and a few questions please/
> 
> 1.  What length cable do I need total (assume 4 foot length from left driver)
> 2.  I'm thinking of going with these two wires as I thought ground wires do not need to be as good - any thoughts/ too thick/ hard to work with etc?
> ...


 
  Need a bit more info. What kind of cable are you making. And are you braiding? Being your first cable i assume, if you aren't braiding and just sleeving it or what not, then cut off 5-6 feet per wire you are going to use. Yes you will make mistakes your first tim so give yourself plenty of slack. Plus if your braiding the wire then add a little bit more depending on the braid. I like to cut off a lot of wire, then solder on the one side, and then do a more accurate measurment for how much i will need.


----------



## UprightMan

Quote: 





johnsonr520 said:


> Need a bit more info. What kind of cable are you making. And are you braiding? Being your first cable i assume, if you aren't braiding and just sleeving it or what not, then cut off 5-6 feet per wire you are going to use. Yes you will make mistakes your first tim so give yourself plenty of slack. Plus if your braiding the wire then add a little bit more depending on the braid. I like to cut off a lot of wire, then solder on the one side, and then do a more accurate measurment for how much i will need.


 
   
  a headphone cable for Senn HD25 (sorry, but not sure if that's answer to what kind of cable...?)  I've not decided on for sure but likely will braid (why hide those pretty wires?!).  Ok - so 5-6 foot each wire x 4 = 24 feet total.
   
  ANYONE have opinion on that wire or suggest better?


----------



## Johnsonr520

Quote: 





uprightman said:


> a headphone cable for Senn HD25 (sorry, but not sure if that's answer to what kind of cable...?)  I've not decided on for sure but likely will braid (why hide those pretty wires?!).  Ok - so 5-6 foot each wire x 4 = 24 feet total.
> 
> ANYONE have opinion on that wire or suggest better?


 
  By what kind I jut meant how many wires you plan on using and if you were braiding.
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-feet-24-AWG-Silver-Teflon-Wire-White-19-strand-/230916742024?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item35c3b5db88
   
  That will be perfect for you. Comes in 25 ft so it is a perfect amount and will cost about $7. It is what I use. Or if you wanted to save on shipping buy a couple for future products.


----------



## Johnsonr520

Quote: 





johnsonr520 said:


> By what kind I jut meant how many wires you plan on using and if you were braiding.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-feet-24-AWG-Silver-Teflon-Wire-White-19-strand-/230916742024?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item35c3b5db88
> 
> That will be perfect for you. Comes in 25 ft so it is a perfect amount and will cost about $7. It is what I use. Or if you wanted to save on shipping buy a couple for future products.


 
  And shipping is only $3 to the UK.


----------



## ostewart

Toxic cables are soft and flexible though more expensive


----------



## rianchaos

Quote: 





uprightman said:


> Hi - I'm thinking of going DIY cable for my Senn HD 25's and a few questions please/
> 
> 1.  What length cable do I need total (assume 4 foot length from left driver)
> 2.  I'm thinking of going with these two wires as I thought ground wires do not need to be as good - any thoughts/ too thick/ hard to work with etc?
> ...


 
  1. 20ft made into 4 strands (2L+2R) will endup around 4ft after tight braiding. with the extra around 40cm distance from right driver to left driver so add arund 1.5ft for two of them. In total you'll need around 23ft. better to have more than ending up with shorter cable
   
  2. 24awg is my standard for headphone cable, but I dont think 2 24awgs can fit into the headband of the HD25, so 26awg will be good. For the cable themselves, the one you gave is already more than good. As for myself, I usually give the same attention to the ground as much as to the signal.
   
  some people prefer better cable for signal than ground. But my friend told me that when he reterminate his ALO Ref16, the SXC cable is used for ground and Copper is used for signal.


----------



## liamstrain

Or you could just spend $7 on 6 feet of Mogami, and be done with it. Not as pretty for barewire braiding unless you get a bunch and strip it down though.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





johnsonr520 said:


> By what kind I jut meant how many wires you plan on using and if you were braiding.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-feet-24-AWG-Silver-Teflon-Wire-White-19-strand-/230916742024?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item35c3b5db88
> 
> That will be perfect for you. Comes in 25 ft so it is a perfect amount and will cost about $7. It is what I use. Or if you wanted to save on shipping buy a couple for future products.


 
   
  Personally, I would avoid using that wire (or any Navships wire) for headphone cables.  I love it for interconnects or internal wiring, but it picks up and conducts a lot of physical noise.  The teflon is thick and the stranding low relative to higher end wire, so it is a little stiffer than you want for cables, especially portable cables that will move around and flex a lot.
   
  If you are ok spending the money, Toxic Cables is easily your best bet in the UK for high quality wire that is meant specifically for headphone cables.  There are other sellers in the US that I am aware of, but most likely will be more expensive due to shipping.


----------



## UprightMan

Quote: 





rianchaos said:


> I dont think 2 24awgs can fit into the headband of the HD25, so 26ft will be good..
> 
> some people prefer better cable for signal than ground. But my friend told me that when he reterminate his ALO Ref16, the SXC cable is used for ground and Copper is used for signal.


 
   
  Sorry - confused about if 2 x 24 awgs won't fit then it becomes 26foot..  can you help me understand why if too think I need more length (how I read that)
   
  Also - second item confused me too...  'some say better to use different, but friend uses different...'  So your friend uses different and is ok??


----------



## UprightMan

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Personally, I would avoid using that wire (or any Navships wire) for headphone cables.  I love it for interconnects or internal wiring, but it picks up and conducts a lot of physical noise.  The teflon is thick and the stranding low relative to higher end wire, so it is a little stiffer than you want for cables, especially portable cables that will move around and flex a lot.
> 
> If you are ok spending the money, Toxic Cables is easily your best bet in the UK for high quality wire that is meant specifically for headphone cables.  There are other sellers in the US that I am aware of, but most likely will be more expensive due to shipping.


 
   
  ok - will go with Toxic I think - just trying to figure out if I can use different wires for grounding and what size will fit the HD25 headband now...


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





uprightman said:


> ok - will go with Toxic I think - just trying to figure out if I can use different wires for grounding and what size will fit the HD25 headband now...


 
  If it helps, the Toxic standard copper wire is 1.25mm in diameter. I'm pretty confident the silver plated is similar.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





uprightman said:


> ok - will go with Toxic I think - just trying to figure out if I can use different wires for grounding and what size will fit the HD25 headband now...


 
  You could flip your cups and go dual-entry from the bottom.  This way you don't have to worry about wire in the band.  That is what I did when I still had some HD25s.  Makes it easier to measure and make the cable since it is even to both cups.
   
  As for mixing, I don't think it matters too much for headphone cables as long as you don't have too large a gap in conductor size.
   
  Don't forget to post pictures!


----------



## medeiro

Any DIYers for the SEN ie8/80's cables?


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





uprightman said:


> ok - will go with Toxic I think - just trying to figure out if I can use different wires for grounding and what size will fit the HD25 headband now...


 
   
  The headphones have no sense of what is signal and what is ground, neither does the cables themselves for that matter.
  As long as you stay within acceptable parametres it is all OK. Gold one way and steel the other won't make a hoot of a difference.
   
  And if things don't fit perfectly, you could just hack it:


----------



## 65535

You really wanted that HD650 cable on there huh? Well it is a really nice cable.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





65535 said:


> You really wanted that HD650 cable on there huh? Well it is a really nice cable.


 
   
  Apart from the insulation and connectors it is identical with the HD600 cable and pretty much all throw-away earbud cables.
  Thin simple enameled wires, adequate surely, but far from impressive.


----------



## Johnsonr520

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Personally, I would avoid using that wire (or any Navships wire) for headphone cables.  I love it for interconnects or internal wiring, but it picks up and conducts a lot of physical noise.  The teflon is thick and the stranding low relative to higher end wire, so it is a little stiffer than you want for cables, especially portable cables that will move around and flex a lot.
> 
> If you are ok spending the money, Toxic Cables is easily your best bet in the UK for high quality wire that is meant specifically for headphone cables.  There are other sellers in the US that I am aware of, but most likely will be more expensive due to shipping.


 
  What would be the best (or one of) wire for litz braiding a single entry headphone cable, 4 wire, 3.5mm jack with a U.S dealer


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





uprightman said:


> ok - will go with Toxic I think - just trying to figure out if I can use different wires for grounding and what size will fit the HD25 headband now...


 
  Neither of my 26 or 24AWG wires will fit the HD25 headband when the wires are twisted together, you would need to heatshrink both the wires together, side by side as shown in the picture below, this way both sizes fit.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





johnsonr520 said:


> What would be the best (or one of) wire for litz braiding a single entry headphone cable, 4 wire, 3.5mm jack with a U.S dealer


 
  My favorite is the Nucleotide UPOCC wire from Doublehelixcables.com.  It comes in clear or black, but only 24awg.  Another shop that has UPOCC wire like the Nucleotide is Plussoundaudio.com.  Those are the only two I know outside of Toxic Cables.
   
  If you want something more compact, you might see if Headphonelounge will sell some of their UPOCC copper (or silver plated copper) in teflon.  Don't know if they will.  It is the only teflon coated wire that I have found that is ok for headphone cables.  Very compact, too.


----------



## rianchaos

Quote: 





uprightman said:


> Sorry - confused about if 2 x 24 awgs won't fit then it becomes 26foot..  can you help me understand why if too think I need more length (how I read that)
> 
> Also - second item confused me too...  'some say better to use different, but friend uses different...'  So your friend uses different and is ok??


 
  firstly, sorry for the typo. I edited that.
   
  secondly, I personally believe that both signal and ground have to be of the same quality. Better ground will end up with better result. Eg: I used both Jena Ultrawire for my mini2mini cable and someone uses Jena Ultrawire for signal and Mogami 2534 for ground. Compared both of them and sounded different. so if you have the cash, always go for better ground


----------



## UprightMan

ok - just ordered 24 foot of 26 AWG Pure Stranded Silver Plated 7N Cryo Treated UP - OCC Copper wire from toxic cables.  Will post pics when I get around to making this (hopefully within a month!).  thanks all for help!!


----------



## Dyaems

sorry if it is the wrong thread, but im trying to make an RCA to 3.5mm cable (and it is my first time doing it) and everytime i put the cables and their respective plugs together, they become mono. am i doing the correct thing? or theres something wrong with my cabling?
   
  what i did is the following, sorry if it looks weird haha:
   
  left ground rca--------------------------3.5mm ground (joined together)
  left channel------------------------------3.5mm left
                                                                                     
  right ground rca------------------------3.5mm ground (joined together)
  right channel----------------------------3.5mm right
   
  any advice are appreciated, thanks!


----------



## samsquanch

Quote: 





dyaems said:


> sorry if it is the wrong thread, but im trying to make an RCA to 3.5mm cable (and it is my first time doing it) and everytime i put the cables and their respective plugs together, they become mono. am i doing the correct thing? or theres something wrong with my cabling?
> 
> what i did is the following, sorry if it looks weird haha:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Do you have a picture of your 3.5mm connector with wires soldered to it?
   
  Both rca grounds will be landed together on the sleeve of the trs, left signal wire will be soldered to the tip, and right to the ring.


----------



## ardgedee

The wires should connect like this:
   
  Right RCA pin -> TRS ring
  Right RCA ring -> TRS sleeve
  Left RCA pin -> TRS tip
  Left RCA ring -> TRS sleeve
   
  If you have the RCA pins and rings reversed, the left and right signals are joined at the sleeve of the TRS plug. This means that if the RCA device is upstream of the TRS device, the TRS plug delivers a mono signal in reverse phase.
   
  This is assuming you've confirmed with a continuity tester that nothing is bridging.


----------



## limpidglitch

The sleeve is always ground/return, on both TRS and RCA plugs, so they should all be connected together.
  Other than that I use the three Rs to remember the rest: Right, ring, red.
  What is then remaining must by logic be the left channel.
   
  Oh, three people ready to help, that's not bad.
  Hope we do not just confuse you further.


----------



## Dyaems

sure, heres the pic:
   

   
  yeah the cables are all red but i marked them before attempting to braid and solder, maybe i interchanged one of the wires during labeling or something? if that might be the case, what should i do, should i remove everything and do it all over again?
   
  also, changing different colored wires is not an option because this the only wire that it is available right now xD
   
  thanks for helping!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





dyaems said:


> yeah the cables are all red but i marked them before attempting to braid and solder, maybe i interchanged one of the wires during labeling or something? if that might be the case, what should i do, should i remove everything and do it all over again?
> 
> also, changing different colored wires is not an option because this the only wire that it is available right now xD
> 
> thanks for helping!


 
  Do you have a multimeter to check continuity?  That should give you good clues if not the answer to what might have been crossed.  Also check to make sure none of the connection points are touching each other.


----------



## samsquanch

do you have a multi meter that you can use to check continuity with?  I have a feeling you have your signal (tip and ring) on your TRS connected to the shields of your RCA's, which when plugged into your piece of gear would short them together and effectively sum the two channels, and if your shield lines on your trs are connected to the signal pins of your rca's it would also be inverting your signal, or putting it out of phase.
   
  if this is the case, then I would switch them at the rca end, which would probably be the easier side to fix.
   
  Good luck!


----------



## limpidglitch

In case you were wondering.
  As sam's saying, the problem is likely at the RCA end.


----------



## Dyaems

ardgedee is correct, as well as you guys! i had the RCA pins and rings reversed, so I resoldered both RCA cables and reversing the wires as well, and its working fine now. 
   
  lesson learned: dont use wires of one color if youre doing it the first time xD


----------



## Johnsonr520

What is a good flexible wire that I can buy for doing litz braiding for headphone cables that wont be too expensive. 
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sennheiser-HD650-HD600-HD580-8ft-OCC-Cryo-Copper-cable-by-Toxic-Cables-/120981522255?pt=UK_Computing_Sound_Vision_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item1c2b0f874f
   
  This is basically what Im looking for but I cant afford to spend $2 a foot since that will add up to like $50. Anything like a dollar or less would be preferable.


----------



## Mad Max

Canare or Mogami starquad cables.


----------



## rsxboy

Quote: 





dyaems said:


>


 
  did you really solder the jack with the wires on the outside? how did the jack housing even thread on?


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





rsxboy said:


> did you really solder the jack with the wires on the outside? how did the jack housing even thread on?


 
   
  It just does?  lol
   
  So long as the solder joints are not too big.


----------



## Johnsonr520

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Canare or Mogami starquad cables.


 
  Arent those 4 conductor cables so you cant braid them?


----------



## Mad Max

Who doesn't strip them and braid them like everyone else here?
Besides me.  =p
   
  Or buy stiff, microphonic single wire from navships on fleaBay.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





johnsonr520 said:


> Arent those 4 conductor cables so you cant braid them?


 
   
  Cut the jacket and shielding off and strip out the lining.
   
  It's kind of a nuisance but the added effort wins you high-quality wire for between ten and twenty-five cents a foot.
   
  Alternately you can get wire from BTG; it's more or less the wire in Mogami W2893. $0.80/ft, but you don't have to cut any jackets or shields to get at it. I think the added price is fair, considering.
   
  These prices I'm throwing around assume that you're in the U.S.


----------



## Johnsonr520

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Who doesn't strip them and braid them like everyone else here?
> Besides me.  =p
> 
> Or buy stiff, microphonic single wire from navships on fleaBay.


 
  yea those came in the mail today.I bought them off a recommendation from a friend and I must say they are a bust : / Could I take the sleeving off and sleeve it in my 440 cord?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Which came in? The ones from eBay or the starquad?


----------



## Johnsonr520

The ebay navships


----------



## Ikarios

navships wire is quality stuff but I think the teflon insulation makes it stiffer than it should be. It's fantastic IC and internal wire, though.
   
  Doesn't mogami/starquad wire come in four different colors on the inside?
   
  I've been looking for a source for relatively cheap clear insulated stranded SPC (so it doesn't turn green) but haven't found anything cheaper than $1/foot. Anyone got a source? Would want to buy ~50 feet or so.


----------



## ardgedee

Mogami and Canare wires have different colors depending on the model. For example, the Canare L-4E5C is pairs of blue and white, while the Mogami W2893 is black, red, blue, and clear.
   
  If you're going to be sleeving whatever you build, I don't think the wire colors matter all that much.
   
SPC won't turn green, because silver tarnishes to black, not green.  (*Edit:* I misread you. Obviously you know that. Sorry.)
   
  I don't think you'll see prices much under $1/ft for PE-jacketed SPC. There are some Chinese sellers that list for under a dollar a foot, but international shipping knocks the price back up to your threshold again.


----------



## Johnsonr520

Quote: 





ikarios said:


> navships wire is quality stuff but I think the teflon insulation makes it stiffer than it should be. It's fantastic IC and internal wire, though.
> 
> Doesn't mogami/starquad wire come in four different colors on the inside?
> 
> I've been looking for a source for relatively cheap clear insulated stranded SPC (so it doesn't turn green) but haven't found anything cheaper than $1/foot. Anyone got a source? Would want to buy ~50 feet or so.


 
  Ill post pictures later but i stripped the navships and sleeved them with mini 440 cord then braided it.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





ikarios said:


> Doesn't mogami/starquad wire come in four different colors on the inside?


 
   
  2893 comes in 26ga in four colors (red, black, clear, blue) - this is the stuff BTG audio sells afaik - very soft and flexible, braids well.
  2534 comes in 24 ga in two colors (clear, blue) - better for IC's in my opinion, not as flexible.


----------



## PakoBoy

I want to recable some iem's and need some help.
   
  Because its my first time  I will be using a readymade cable from lunashop.
  I have been reading through this thread for sometime but still have a few questions:
   
  1. when i will have the iem opened how would i know where to solder the ground and where to solder the left or right. For example how would someone know which cable goes where in the picture below 

   
  2. When I will get this cable: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2155
  how can I determine which cable is which (left/right/ ground) I know it can be done with a mutlimeter, but what should I seen on the screen so that i know which is which.
   
  3. I have acces to a solder where i can set a temperature, at which temperature should I solder to the drivers.


----------



## MistrDave

Some really great implementations in this thread. 700+ pages to get lost in.


----------



## KeyGhost

my first Recabling  
  audio technica sj-33
  the old cable stopped working
  so i said what the hell..
  added 3.5mm jack to the drivers.
  some wire and parts i had around my room.
   
  they work like a charm i'm pretty satisfied with the result.
   
  let me know what you think.
  it's in imgur because it seems that i can't upload my pic here.
   
http://imgur.com/a/ynH7y/


----------



## TheRH

I dig the AT re-cable, I would suggest some Neutrik or Switchcraft plugs done the road for better durability.


----------



## ardgedee

Actually, those Radio Shack plugs are pleasingly sturdy, even if they're not as good-looking as Switchcrafts.
   
   
  Quote: 





pakoboy said:


> 1. when i will have the iem opened how would i know where to solder the ground and where to solder the left or right. For example how would someone know which cable goes where in the picture below
> 
> 
> 2. When I will get this cable: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2155
> ...


 
   
  Use your multimeter as a continuity tester to determine which wire connects to which part of the plug. The values it displays are not important; only whether it's detecting a closed or open circuit.
   
  The plug is called a TRS -- for Tip, Ring, and Sleeve. The tip is the pointed end of the plug, the sleeve is closest to the base of the plug.
   
  You'll have two wires connected to the sleeve, and one each connected to the tip and ring, like this:
   
  Left channel:
  one wire -> tip
  one wire -> sleeve
   
  Right channel:
  one wire -> ring
  one wire -> sleeve
   
  As for which wire to connect to which speaker element, look to see if there are any markings to indicate + and - near the solder points.
   
  I like to run my soldering iron fairly high -- close to 400 C -- because I use lead-free solder and I'm usually working on larger chunks of metal. You might not want to do that if you're working on small, easily-melted things like earphone speakers, and you might not have to if you're using leaded solder.


----------



## PakoBoy

ardgedee said:


> Actually, those Radio Shack plugs are pleasingly sturdy, even if they're not as good-looking as Switchcrafts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you very much. But what will be + and what will be -?

+ right ?
- left?

Or 

+ left or right ( depending which earpiece)?
- ground ?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

What is the best wire gauge and braiding style for portable use that is a trade off between light weight, flexibility and durability?


----------



## KeyGhost

Quote: 





therh said:


> I dig the AT re-cable, I would suggest some Neutrik or Switchcraft plugs done the road for better durability.


 
  thanks  
  i didn't know any brands so i will give the SwitchCraft a look


----------



## ardgedee

pakoboy said:


> + left or right ( depending which earpiece)?
> - ground ?




Each earpiece has one + and one -.


----------



## Benjamin6264

Quote: 





hal rockwell said:


> What is the best wire gauge and braiding style for portable use that is a trade off between light weight, flexibility and durability?


 
   
  26 is around the smallest you can get before it starts to get very hard to solder.


----------



## ambchang

Finally got my hands on some right angle switchcraft plugs (and paid a fortune for them) and some 26awg SPC cable.
   
  Should have braided the cables a little tighter, but was too hurried to make this work, but ultimately, got this done.  Very flexible, sounds great, the problem now is I have a whole stack of right angled plugs and cables left.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Where can I buy a pair Sennheiser type female two pin connectors (the socket that is in the headphone itself that the cable is being plugged in)?


----------



## juntom10

ambchang said:


> Finally got my hands on some right angle switchcraft plugs (and paid a fortune for them) and some 26awg SPC cable.
> 
> Should have braided the cables a little tighter, but was too hurried to make this work, but ultimately, got this done.  Very flexible, sounds great, the problem now is I have a whole stack of right angled plugs and cables left.




Where did u buy those plugs? Those look much better than neutrik ones


----------



## funch

Quote: 





hal rockwell said:


> Where can I buy a pair Sennheiser type female two pin connectors (the socket that is in the headphone itself that the cable is being plugged in)?


 
  Not sure that you can, since the socket is integrated with the driver unit.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





hal rockwell said:


> Where can I buy a pair Sennheiser type female two pin connectors (the socket that is in the headphone itself that the cable is being plugged in)?


 
   
  Which model of headphone? Sennheiser uses at least two different connector types that I'm aware of (HD 25/600/650/etc. and HD 800).


----------



## rianchaos

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Which model of headphone? Sennheiser uses at least two different connector types that I'm aware of (HD 25/600/650/etc. and HD 800).


 
  HD25/600/650 and other HPSC, the female port is just a pair of twisted wire which will come in contact with the connector. I will try to look for a picture, so my guess is that no one is selling them.
  here is the pic from this thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/590995/some-diy-mods-for-the-for-the-sennheiser-hd25-1-hd25-13-hd25-c-hd25-hd25sp
   

   
  HD800 female is being sold in ALOaudio, bought a pair last year, Im not sure if they are still selling them.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Any suggestions for a square connector that can work for headphones?


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





hal rockwell said:


> Any suggestions for a square connector that can work for headphones?


 
   
  What?


----------



## kyoshiro

Doesnt look DIY but its a DIY Pair Oyaide SLSC 4N Silver RCA + FTVS-510 5N Silver Coaxial Cable ~3ft using WBT Solder. need to buy bigger transparent shrink tube so i can shrink the ends lol 
  I nearly bought the Tunami Terzo RCA pre-made pair but I might as well go silver!
  and yes I'm a sucker for Oyaide, right next to it is an Across 750 which is premade by Oyaide which I have been using for the past year or so


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





kyoshiro said:


> Doesnt look DIY but its a DIY Pair Oyaide SLSC 4N Silver RCA + FTVS-510 5N Silver Coaxial Cable ~3ft using WBT Solder. need to buy bigger transparent shrink tube so i can shrink the ends lol
> I nearly bought the Tunami Terzo RCA pre-made pair but I might as well go silver!
> and yes I'm a sucker for Oyaide, right next to it is an Across 750 which is premade by Oyaide which I have been using for the past year or so


 
   
  Well aren't we humble…


----------



## kyoshiro

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> Well aren't we humble…


 
 
  gotta love making rca with coaxials after making a few cables that required braiding, those took quite a while especially braiding 1M+ cables.


----------



## 65535

If you bothered to spent so much money on nice plated and knurled connectors and pretty braided shield cable why use ugly heat shrink over it?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





kyoshiro said:


> Doesnt look DIY but its a DIY Pair Oyaide SLSC 4N Silver RCA + FTVS-510 5N Silver Coaxial Cable ~3ft using WBT Solder. need to buy bigger transparent shrink tube so i can shrink the ends lol
> I nearly bought the Tunami Terzo RCA pre-made pair but I might as well go silver!
> and yes I'm a sucker for Oyaide, right next to it is an Across 750 which is premade by Oyaide which I have been using for the past year or so


 
  Nothing wrong with loving Oyaide.  I'd have more of it if I could afford it.  Or rather, it is more fun to make 4-5 cables with the same amount of money.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





65535 said:


> If you bothered to spent so much money on nice plated and knurled connectors and pretty braided shield cable why use ugly heat shrink over it?


 
  Some water-clear PVC heatshrink would be ideal in this instance.  Can keep most of the aesthetic.


----------



## ambchang

I first got them from Markertek.
  http://www.markertek.com/Connectors-Adapters/Audio-Adapters/3-5mm-Adapters/Switchcraft-Corporation/35HDRANAU.xhtml
   
  The plugs are great, very high quality, very good stuff.
   
  Also bought another set from usbargainsound, but haven't received the stuff yet.


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> What?


 
  Yeah, that's what I thought too!


----------



## Oeufdepoire

Mogami 2534 and Hicon 3,5 mm connectors :
   
​  ​ ​


----------



## crazyg0od33

beautiful 3.5mm plugs.  where can I grab some?  googling "hicon 3.5mm" brings up sites, but nowhere to buy from...


----------



## limpidglitch

Thomann is a good source, if you're in Europe.


----------



## iamdacow

Hey guys newbie here i need to know
*1) What kind of 3.5mm jack is this called? *
*2) where can i buy one? (I am only interested in the jack)*
  Thanks


----------



## Benjamin6264

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> Hey guys newbie here i need to know
> *1) What kind of 3.5mm jack is this called? *
> *2) where can i buy one? (I am only interested in the jack)*
> Thanks


 
   
  That would be a right-angled mini jack. There are many available from Neutrik or Switchcraft, although I don't know of a connector exactly like the one in the picture. Those are larger and have an aluminium barrel.


----------



## ardgedee

Are you specifically looking for the plug with four contact elements?

If so, search for 3.5mm TRRS phone plugs, or iphone-style headphone plugs. Or variations and recombinations on those terms.


----------



## iamdacow

Deleted


----------



## iamdacow

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Are you specifically looking for the plug with four contact elements?
> 
> If so, search for 3.5mm TRRS phone plugs, or iphone-style headphone plugs. Or variations and recombinations on those terms.


 

 Ahh so thats what it is called. Thank you kind sir


----------



## Deathdeisel

Btw anyone here have any experience with the Amphenol 1/4 plug? Looks identical to the 3.5mm, jw if there are any differences. These days im getting the itch to recable my denons...So tempting.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Btw anyone here have any experience with the Amphenol 1/4 plug? Looks identical to the 3.5mm, jw if there are any differences. These days im getting the itch to recable my denons...So tempting.


 
   
  i have. and both 3.5mm and 6.3mm amphenol plugs have good internals as well, as good as neutrik plugs i say. although there is this one instance that the tip of my 3.5mm amphenol plug got stucked inside a headphone jack LOL
   
  it only happened once though, and ive been using the brand for about 2 years now.


----------



## johnnybrick

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DingoSmuggler

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Btw anyone here have any experience with the Amphenol 1/4 plug?


 
  Nothing fancy, just a nice solid plug. I've had no issue using one.
  Not used the 3.5mm ones, so can't compare.


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





dingosmuggler said:


> Nothing fancy, just a nice solid plug. I've had no issue using one.
> Not used the 3.5mm ones, so can't compare.


 
  Likewise, it's a pretty solid plug that comes with built-in strain relief. The barrel is made of metal so it doesn't feel cheap. It's a perfect fit for the smaller diameter mogami cable.


----------



## JosvdP

Quote: 





rsxboy said:


> When you guys recabled your headphones with paracord, did you strip away the factory outer layer? Or just put the whole cord inside the paracord?


 
  It usually doesn't fit with the outer layer on, so I strip it off. But it depends on your cable.
   
  By the way, I've really been a n00b when it comes to using paracord. At first I really loved it but then I started using my new cable and it was like microphonics from hell... So I made a new cable with a Mogami 2893 standard cable, no sleeving or paracord.


----------



## Mad Max

josvdp said:


> It usually doesn't fit with the outer layer on, so I strip it off. But it depends on your cable.
> 
> By the way, I've really been a n00b when it comes to using paracord. At first I really loved it but then I started using my new cable and it was like microphonics from hell... So I made a new cable with a Mogami 2893 standard cable, no sleeving or paracord.




If you stretch the paracord too tightly or leave it on too loosely, it does nothing to microphonics. It takes a little experimentation to figure out.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Agreed ^^ Gotta have a good mixture of extra material while not too loose.


----------



## JosvdP

Ah, good point! Didn't know that. So it is likely on too tight now then? I really stretched it as much as I could since I cut it a little short.


----------



## Deathdeisel

There ya go theres your problem. Its gotta be slack, but not so loose it folds or bundles.


----------



## mrAdrian

Just ordered 75ft of canare l4e6s!
   
  Just wondering will they fit in any right angle TRS while unstripped? I am hoping to use Neutrik NTP3RC...


----------



## 65535

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> Just ordered 75ft of canare l4e6s!
> 
> Just wondering will they fit in any right angle TRS while unstripped? I am hoping to use Neutrik NTP3RC...


 
  According to Neutriks website the largest cable diameter for the NTP3RC is 4.5mm which is quite a lot smaller than L4E6S which is a whopping 6.0mm. You'd want something like L-2B2AT from Canare which is a twisted pair mic cable. Even their compact starquad is too large for that plug. Mogami makes nice mini star quad but quite frankly star quad isn't even the proper cable for a NTP3RC.


----------



## Spasticteapot

Can anyone suggest something flexible, durable, and cheap for fixing my TF10s? I hear 24ga silicone "Spaghetti" wire is popular.


----------



## cute

I am fairly new to making cables.  Have a question?  How do you guys keep paracord or techflex in place on the wire?  Glue, tape, heatshrink??  Can't figure out how I want to do it.....also want to use wooden bead for Y, is that glued in place?
   
  Thanks for the help!


----------



## cute

Can someone recommend an inexpensive soldering iron and appropriate tip for soldering Cardas Sennheiser connectors?  Wattage?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





65535 said:


> According to Neutriks website the largest cable diameter for the NTP3RC is 4.5mm which is quite a lot smaller than L4E6S which is a whopping 6.0mm. You'd want something like L-2B2AT from Canare which is a twisted pair mic cable. Even their compact starquad is too large for that plug. Mogami makes nice mini star quad but quite frankly star quad isn't even the proper cable for a NTP3RC.


 
  If, when he says unstripped, he is talking about pulling out the individual wires and braiding them, he should be ok.  It will be a tight fit, though.  Switchcraft right angled TRS connectors have bigger openings.  Oyaide is bigger than the Neutrik as well.  There are also several from Lunashops that will work.


----------



## Spasticteapot

Quote: 





cute said:


> Can someone recommend an inexpensive soldering iron and appropriate tip for soldering Cardas Sennheiser connectors?  Wattage?


 
   


 http://www.cmlsupply.com/model-936-esd-safe-soldering-system.html?gclid=CISq1KzUnbUCFdSmPAodWgwA9A
   
  All the Aoyue stuff is great for anyone short of a hardcore professional. (And I've heard even they are using 'em...)


----------



## ardgedee

The Hakko 936 is frequently recommended here (I like mine too, but don't have many other soldering stations to compare it with). It's discontinued and it's not hard to find in the $60 range used -- or you can find its successor (888) new for around $100.
   
  There are a lot of (Other Name) 936 and 937 soldering stations, but as far as I can tell most of them are Chinese knockoffs of the 936 design. The Aoyue looks like yet another version of the Hakko; it might be good or not, I've never heard of it before.
   
  Another reliable brand is Weller, though I can't recall which models are more popular hereabouts.


----------



## gfrog101

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> Silver LOD using Toxic cables pure stranded silver, terminated with Pailiccs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Good job, these look amazing


----------



## cute

Thank you for taking the time to respond!


----------



## cute

What temperature setting is used to solder the Cardas Sennheiser plugs?  Safe for a newbie..........


----------



## cute

Has anyone that have replaced the plug on their Sennheiser HD600 noticed of the wire they use is copper, or silver plated copper?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





cute said:


> Has anyone that have replaced the plug on their Sennheiser HD600 noticed of the wire they use is copper, or silver plated copper?


 
  Not that it makes any difference, but it is copper.


----------



## 65535

Quote: 





cute said:


> What temperature setting is used to solder the Cardas Sennheiser plugs?  Safe for a newbie..........


 
   
  I have to be honest here, there is nothing safe for a newbie about soldering those Cardas Sennheiser plugs. You will want to practice soldering before you go at those plugs, they are small, can melt and aren't as easily accessible as most other soldering jobs you'll do. I would keep temps around 550-600F and use a good rosin core solder a 63/37 Eutectic blend is the way to go.


----------



## Armaegis

And add some flux and tin the connector before trying to connect the wires.


----------



## hoosterw

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Qables are solid. Been about a fair while, and I have bought a fair few things from them too.


 
   
  Thanks!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I intend to stay around for an even longer time!!!


----------



## ostewart

Just ordering some toxic cables copper cable for my next cable, as the SPC is not quite right for my monitors, takes a way a little of the natural sound. I usually like SPC but not with these.
   
  Meanwhile i have mastered LOD's


----------



## Swimsonny

just done mine!
  
  
 
  
 
  
 
  
 
  
 
  
 
  
 
  
 
  
 Salvaged the denon Y-split and stuck it on and check out my dads twists at the top which go the opposite way, i think these are no pretty sexy considering they are also lawton modded inside


----------



## cssarrow

Very Nice Swimsony,
   
  The Y-Splitter could use a little more support.
  Keep up the good work!
   
*Tim*


----------



## Swimsonny

thanks for the kind words! What do you mean by the splitter support! It is pretty well positioned!


----------



## Armaegis

I just had this funny idea to make a belt out of locking XLR connectors...


----------



## cute

Where to purchase wooden Y splitter for full size Headphone cable?  Mogami etc.  Does anyone have a source?  Large wooden bead like picture?


----------



## liamstrain

Bead store.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Bead store.


 
   
  I've looked all over ebay, and every bead web site, with no such luck, was looking for a link!


----------



## liamstrain

http://www.americanwoodcrafterssupply.com/wooden-products/beads.htm#Beads
   
  http://www.firemountaingems.com/itemdetails/H207289NB
   
  (all oval wooden beads at firemountain 25mm or longer)
  http://www.firemountaingems.com/Shop/Beads-Wood-Nuts-and-Seeds-25mm-Up-Oval?ItemsPerPage=20&SortBy=BestMatch&T=T1B
   
  Both of these suppliers were top google links for "large wooden beads" 
   
  *shrug*


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cute said:


> I've looked all over ebay, and every bead web site, with no such luck, was looking for a link!


 
  Check out Yewaudio.com.  Clint does very nice work.
   
  Edit.. his site looks down at the moment.  Not sure what happened, but the wood on my cables from earlier in this thread are all from him.


----------



## dxanex

^ so, n00b question here...does the copper wire get threaded through the center of the paracord, or is the paracord just wrapped around the wire? Will any paracord do, or is there a particular kind?
   
  Thinking about stripping an old cable and trying this out just for fun...


----------



## Shootinputin187

Those cables look awesome! does anybody know where is some kinda guide on how to do DIY cables?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





dxanex said:


> ^ so, n00b question here...does the copper wire get threaded through the center of the paracord, or is the paracord just wrapped around the wire? Will any paracord do, or is there a particular kind?
> 
> Thinking about stripping an old cable and trying this out just for fun...


 
   
  You pull out the nylon innards of the paracord (I usually use type III, which has 7 inner strands) - this leaves a shell that you just slowly push and pull over your signal wires - which I have usually braided (each is still individually insulated).
   
  Fraggler's cable on this page uses Type 1 paracord, and only uses one individual signal wire in each length, then braids those paracord sleeved cables together.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Check out Yewaudio.com.  Clint does very nice work.
> 
> Edit.. his site looks down at the moment.  Not sure what happened, but the wood on my cables from earlier in this thread are all from him.


 
   
  Very nice looking cable........what length is the split to the Senn plugs?


----------



## dxanex

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> You pull out the nylon innards of the paracord (I usually use type III, which has 7 inner strands) - this leaves a shell that you just slowly push and pull over your signal wires - which I have usually braided (each is still individually insulated).
> 
> Fraggler's cable on this page uses Type 1 paracord, and only uses one individual signal wire in each length, then braids those paracord sleeved cables together.


 
   
  Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Those cables look awesome! does anybody know where is some kinda guide on how to do DIY cables?


 
  This entire thread   Search specifically for what you need in the thread (braiding techniques, where to get paracord, etc.) and you should be able to find it.
   
  Also check the Headfi wikis.  I think there was a guide posted a while ago.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cute said:


> Very nice looking cable........what length is the split to the Senn plugs?


 
  I want to say roughly 1 foot.  I just eyeballed it when braiding so that the split hit mid-sternum.


----------



## Shootinputin187

braiding is somenthing i havent quite figured out yet


----------



## Armaegis

8-strand braids... that way lies madness.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> 8-strand braids... that way lies madness.


 
  Agreed.  It isn't too bad to do once you get the hang of it, but god help you if you get lost in the middle.  With 4 wires, it is pretty easy to figure out what you did wrong, but I had to undo an entire 8 wire braided cable once because I couldn't figure out what I did wrong or how to correct it.
   
  Trying to learn 16 wire braids now just to troll myself.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> braiding is somenthing i havent quite figured out yet


 
  http://www.seekyee.com/Slings/howtos.htm
  http://www.saroftreve.com/wwl/braiding/braiding.shtml
   
  Two good sites that I have used to learn new braids


----------



## Shootinputin187

That would cost a fortune to do the cable you have....all the cables i have looked (cardas, ALO) are like 300$


----------



## cssarrow

I did a 16 conductor braid once... but then i got an arrow to the knee.
   
*Tim*


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Agreed.  It isn't too bad to do once you get the hang of it, but god help you if you get lost in the middle.  With 4 wires, it is pretty easy to figure out what you did wrong, but I had to undo an entire 8 wire braided cable once because I couldn't figure out what I did wrong or how to correct it.
> 
> Trying to learn 16 wire braids now just to troll myself.


 
   
  I number the ends and every few cycles I double check the order to make sure I'm on track. Even that's no guarantee though. One time I was going for a spiral pattern but would up with an interweaving pattern instead because even though the numbers were right, I started the pattern with an offset which change the output.
   
  16 wires? Ugh I'd need to set up a jig to do that. Or maybe just make 8 twisted pairs. That could potentially look really nice... or very "busy". 
   
  Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> That would cost a fortune to do the cable you have....all the cables i have looked (cardas, ALO) are like 300$


 
   
  I used to think that was ridiculous for cables too, until I started making them myself. When you start using wire that's a $1/foot and do multistrand braids, connectors that go for over $20+ a pop (easily more), and factor in that braiding takes several hours... it adds up fast.


----------



## Shootinputin187

but generally making custom cables isnt that hard, although it would take a lot of time, but you dont need a PHD from nuclear science to do so. I think ill try to make some practice one, i have few old extension cables lying around somewhere. I'll probably try it using cat5 cable. What kinda cable did you use?


----------



## elbandito

i haven't done any diy cable yet, but i'm planning to make m2m..and there's a lot of guides about braiding, but none about composition, so my question is:
   
  when you do 4 braid, is it 1 wire to the tip, 1 wire to the ring, 2 wire to the sleeve?
   
  when you do 8 Braid, is it 2 wire to the tip, 2 wire to the ring, 4 wire to the sleeve?
   
  and when you combine like copper & silver wire, is it silver tip & ring, and copper to the sleeve?
  or is it copper tip, silver ring, and copper & silver on the sleeve (4 braids)?
  or all above wrong?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> but generally making custom cables isnt that hard, although it would take a lot of time, but you dont need a PHD from nuclear science to do so. I think ill try to make some practice one, i have few old extension cables lying around somewhere. I'll probably try it using cat5 cable. What kinda cable did you use?


 
  Not hard at all if you are patient.  
   
  I posted a while back about the economics of cables in a different thread and a good portion of the asking price is not greed, but rather the unique economics of niche, artisan, small businesses.  I definitely think that there are some cables that are completely over priced, but a fair number of vendors are very reasonably priced.  If you valued your time at a reasonable rate for artisan/skilled labor, you would see the cost of building a cable yourself could easily approach some of the cheaper aftermarket cables you can buy.
   
  It doesn't matter what wire you practice on, just try to stick to stranded (as many as possible), as solid wire is much harder to work with and is liable to break if flexed repeatedly.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





elbandito said:


> i haven't done any diy cable yet, but i'm planning to make m2m..and there's a lot of guides about braiding, but none about composition, so my question is:
> 
> when you do 4 braid, is it 1 wire to the tip, 1 wire to the ring, 2 wire to the sleeve?
> 
> ...


 
  You have it right for the 4 and 8 wire braid.
   
  As for different materials, that risks getting into sound science territory, as many folks differ on the properties of different metals.  Do it however you like.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





elbandito said:


> and when you combine like copper & silver wire, is it silver tip & ring, and copper to the sleeve?
> or is it copper tip, silver ring, and copper & silver on the sleeve (4 braids)?


 

 Keep the signal wires (tip and ring) the same composition. If nothing else, purely so you have matching resistance/impedance going to left and right.


----------



## elbandito

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> You have it right for the 4 and 8 wire braid.
> 
> As for different materials, that risks getting into sound science territory, as many folks differ on the properties of different metals.  Do it however you like.


 
  thanks fraggler!


----------



## cute

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> http://www.seekyee.com/Slings/howtos.htm
> http://www.saroftreve.com/wwl/braiding/braiding.shtml
> 
> Two good sites that I have used to learn new braids


 
   
  Was the red paracord cable a four wire litz type round braid?  Thanks


----------



## Shootinputin187

So, will the SQ be any better if you have more wires going to the plug? like will the 8-braid perform better than the 4-braid?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> So, will the SQ be any better if you have more wires going to the plug? like will the 8-braid perform better than the 4-braid?


 
   
  As long as your total AWG is sufficient to the load and length of run, no, there should be no audible difference.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> As long as your total AWG is sufficient to the load and length of run, no, there should be no audible difference.


 
   
  So adding more braid's is just for looks?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> As long as your total AWG is sufficient to the load and length of run, no, there should be no audible difference.


 
  This.
   
  But 8 wires looks cooler


----------



## pexon

A cable I made to go from my PC sound card into my amp for the 50RPs. 
   
  -Rean 3.5mm
  -2x Rean RCA
  -MDPC B-magic sleeving
  -QED silver cable 
  -Silver solder 
  -Old ferrite core off an old Silverstone PC PSU (didnt have any wooden beads in)
   
  www.pexonpcs.co.uk
  www.facebook.com/pexonpcs


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> So adding more braid's is just for looks?


 
   
  Pretty much. Some headphones look ridiculous with a tiny little cable coming out of it (*ahem* LCD2). 
   
  Most cable upgrades are about usability (length/durability/alternate connectors) and aesthetics. It is extremely rare that audible improvement is a factor.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Pretty much. Some headphones look ridiculous with a tiny little cable coming out of it (*ahem* LCD2).
> 
> Most cable upgrades are about usability (length/durability/alternate connectors) and aesthetics. It is extremely rare that audible improvement is a factor.


 
   
  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> As long as your total AWG is sufficient to the load and length of run, no, there should be no audible difference.


 

 You don't even need much awg... voice coil wires are incredibly thin after all. Heck, as long as you were careful you could probably run a bare magnet wire so thin it would be practically invisible.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> So adding more braid's is just for looks?


 
   
  It also increases the cable's capacitance.
   
  se


----------



## liquidzoo

After noticing a few recent pics/comments, I wanted to ask something:
   
  I thought paracord was horribly microphonic?
   
  Is there something special that you've done to lessen that?  I'd love to use it to sleeve some headphone wires, but I haven't simply due to that fact.


----------



## liamstrain

> "You don't even need much awg... voice coil wires are incredibly thin after all. Heck, as long as you were careful you could probably run a bare magnet wire so thin it would be practically invisible."


 
   
   
  Resistance goes up, the voice coil wires are thin so they can do their work in the driver - they are not about just transmitting signal. You can get away with very thin wires in headphones, to be sure, but I don't think bare magnet wire thin, not without accounting for the effect of change in LCR values.
   
  Likewise too many extra braids - but you have to work hard to get the capacitance up to something in the audible range.
   
  I was also aiming my comments more generally - for any given audio application, as long as you have sufficient AWG for the load and length, (and nothing too wonky re: capacitance/inductance) you're golden.
   
   
   
   


> I thought paracord was horribly microphonic?


 
   
   
This has not been my experience. It's very much on a par with with the Techflex Multifilament - now, Monofilament - THAT is microphonic.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cute said:


> Was the red paracord cable a four wire litz type round braid?  Thanks


 
  Yep


----------



## cute

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> This.
> 
> But 8 wires looks cooler


 
   
  OK, I just got some type 1 paracord......is there a method to get the 26ga wire through?  Had a hard enough time getting 3/8" onto my Mogami Gold Neglex Quad!!


----------



## ardgedee

What I've found to help is wrap teflon tape around the end of the wire, to keep the strands from snagging.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> What I've found to help is wrap teflon tape around the end of the wire, to keep the strands from snagging.


 
   
  Thanks, I've been meaning to get some teflon tape.  I've read that it sticks to itself, and it works to keep sleeving on under the plug!


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





cute said:


> OK, I just got some type 1 paracord......is there a method to get the 26ga wire through?  Had a hard enough time getting 3/8" onto my Mogami Gold Neglex Quad!!


 
   
  Get a small narrow anything that's a few inches long (I use a piece of solid copper wire, or sometimes the cartridge of a disposable click pen), tape your thin wires to it, pull it through. Way easier than mangling those skinny wires through the sleeving.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Where do you guys get HD600/650 cable plugs (plugs for conecting the cable to the headphones)? and also i thought HD650/600 cables go to HD 25 I-II's as well?


----------



## liamstrain

They do work for both the 600/650 and HD25 1-II - I got mine from parts connexion (Cardas HPSC - is the connector name/brand) - but many carry them.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> They do work for both the 600/650 and HD25 1-II - I got mine from parts connexion (Cardas HPSC - is the connector name/brand) - but many carry them.


 
   
  As far as i know its better to use the HD600 parts, due to their smaller size...?


----------



## Shootinputin187

-how do you delete a post?-


----------



## Shootinputin187

Hey guys, i found a cardas dealer in finland (Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so what would you recommend as a cable? doing recabling on HD598's and HD 25 I-II? http://www.cardas.com/chassis_wire.php


----------



## DingoSmuggler

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Hey guys, i found a cardas dealer in finland (Yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  There only complete cable that really suits headphone use is the 4x24awg. cardas premade headphone cables use this.
   
  The other option is to use multiples of single chassis wire 23.5awg or 26.5awg(thinner) and sleeve/braid/whatever yourself.


----------



## Shootinputin187

So the 23.5awg or 26.5awg are only a single wire and 4x24 has the required four wires in the cable?


----------



## Shootinputin187

Double post


----------



## DingoSmuggler

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> So the 23.5awg or 26.5awg are only a single wire and 4x24 has the required four wires in the cable?


 
  yep


----------



## Shootinputin187

Im sorry if i sound like a complete noob, but in a nut shell you just solder the individual wires (23.5awg) to the two plugs? (6,3mm -> HD650 plug).


----------



## Shootinputin187

Just a final question, whats the difference between 23.5 awg and 26.5 awg?


----------



## TrollDragon

3


----------



## TrollDragon

0.54102mm vs ​0.38100mm​


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Just a final question, whats the difference between 23.5 awg and 26.5 awg?


 
   
   
  Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> 3


 
  Lol!
   
  Depending on the stranding, it could noticeably impact the flexibility and weight of your cable.  Either gauge should be fine for just about any headphone.  I place a high priority on stranding and flexibility so that I get an easily usable cable.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Im sorry if i sound like a complete noob, but in a nut shell you just solder the individual wires (23.5awg) to the two plugs? (6,3mm -> HD650 plug).


 
   
  In a nutshell, yes.  Just make sure you solder the proper wires to the proper places (doesn't matter which wires you choose, as long as you choose the same wires on both ends of the cable).


----------



## dxanex

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> 3


 

 Staying true to your name. (I joke!)


----------



## cute

Plussound is offering 28ga wire in similar variety as Toxic Cables 26ga, and claims the same quality as Toxic Cable wire!  How would 28ga be different than 26ga in the same application?  I would think 28ga would be more flexable......but what about sonic qualities, or any other pros or cons?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





cute said:


> Plussound is offering 28ga wire in similar variety as Toxic Cables 26ga, and claims the same quality as Toxic Cable wire!  How would 28ga be different than 26ga in the same application?  I would think 28ga would be more flexable......but what about sonic qualities, or any other pros or cons?


 
   
  It *might* be more flexible. Depending on how many strands, and what insulator. It might not - toxic's are pretty good. 
   
  Audibly, there should be no difference.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Smaller gauge does not necessarily mean better flexibility, can depend on strand size, count, layout, annealing and dielectric. I am speaking of wires in general here and not anyone's wire in particular.
   
  The reason the majority of us don't use anything smaller then 26AWG is reliability, anything smaller then 26AWG wires can easily tear with a small tug, unless they have really thick or hard insulation, in which case, it would make the wire stiff.
   
  I have some new 24AWG OCC Copper wire in PE dielectric here if anyone fancies fancies some. The PE is custom formulated and is as flexible as silicone, the most flexible 24AWG wire i have ever come across. It's even more flexible then my 26AWG wire. This wire is non Cryo and 5N, unlike my other wires.
   
  PM me your address liamstrain/couple others, if you would like to try some. I will send you enough for a 6ft cable, so you can tell us what you think.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Where do you guys recommend getting cables? What do you guys think about this cable?


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Where do you guys recommend getting cables? What do you guys think about this cable?


 
   
  Silicone wire is not bad for first projects -- they tend to be flexible even when the insulator is very thick. Silicone is not really a good dielectric, though, and the specific wire you link to has a low strand count (7 strands), so it's probably going to be moderately flexible but fatigue easily -- it won't be as nice as the usual Mogami/Canare cables recommended for beginners.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> PM me your address liamstrain, if you would like to try some. I will send you enough for a 6ft cable, so you can tell us what you think.


 
   
   
  That's very generous, and thanks for the offer - I'd hate for you to have to eat international shipping charges and all that. 
   
  I'm pretty good on cableing material for the moment between some of BTG audios group buy, and some mogami stock. But I'll be curious to hear what others think of it from a usability standpoint, and add it to my list next time I need to order some material.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> That's very generous, and thanks for the offer - I'd hate for you to have to eat international shipping charges and all that.
> 
> I'm pretty good on cableing material for the moment between some of BTG audios group buy, and some mogami stock. But I'll be curious to hear what others think of it from a usability standpoint, and add it to my list next time I need to order some material.


 
  Not a problem, i have been contacted by couple others, so will send them some. I have a few rolls of it here and don't intend on using it myself.
   
I have a few more cut lengths if anyone in the UK wants to try them, no cost. One 25ft and one 17ft, i cut the wrong lengths by mistake for customers All gone.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Silicone wire is not bad for first projects -- they tend to be flexible even when the insulator is very thick. Silicone is not really a good dielectric, though, and the specific wire you link to has a low strand count (7 strands), so it's probably going to be moderately flexible but fatigue easily -- it won't be as nice as the usual Mogami/Canare cables recommended for beginners.


 
   
  What place would you recommend getting Mogami/Canare cables?


----------



## ardgedee

If you were in the U.S., I'd point you at redco.com. But since you're in Finland I don't know. Sorry.


----------



## Shootinputin187

You dont know any online store where you can buy cables and accessories and would ship worldwide?


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> You dont know any online store where you can buy cables and accessories and would ship worldwide?


 

 Most US-based stores that stock the cables will charge way more than the cost of the cable for shipping (provided they even do international shipping).
   
  Based on a quick search (Google'd Mogami Finland), this shop seems to be an authorized distributor:  http://www.msonic.fi/


----------



## Shootinputin187

is this any good?


----------



## liquidzoo

I've seen them recommended, yes.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Most US-based stores that stock the cables will charge way more than the cost of the cable for shipping (provided they even do international shipping).
> 
> Based on a quick search (Google'd Mogami Finland), this shop seems to be an authorized distributor:  http://www.msonic.fi/


 
  i wish it was, but i checked there isnt any distributor in finland


----------



## Shootinputin187

is this any good? its just the one what i was looking for and the shipping costs are only 1USD


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> is this any good? its just the one what i was looking for and the shipping costs are only 1USD


 
  No telling how flexible it will be since they don't mention any of the dimensions or strand count.


----------



## ardgedee

You'll need either three or four of those Lunashops wires (depending on the type of headphone), at US $5/meter, to build a 1 meter long headphone cable.
   
  If there is a pro audio shop near you -- that sells or rents PA equipment, electric guitars and amps, etc., ask if they'll sell you bulk cable.
   
  Ask for Canare L-4E5C or Mogami W2893 cable. They are ordinarily sold as microphone cable. They are both quad cable, meaning they contain four wires each (in this case, each wire is 26ga), so if you want to make a 1 meter long headphone cable, you need to only buy one meter.
   
  You'll have to pay more than you would online, but that might be offset by not having to pay shipping.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> You'll need either three or four of those Lunashops wires (depending on the type of headphone), at US $5/meter, to build a 1 meter long headphone cable.
> 
> If there is a pro audio shop near you -- that sells or rents PA equipment, electric guitars and amps, etc., ask if they'll sell you bulk cable.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Can i disassemble the cable if i want to have braided?


----------



## cute

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Smaller gauge does not necessarily mean better flexibility, can depend on strand size, count, layout, annealing and dielectric. I am speaking of wires in general here and not anyone's wire in particular.
> 
> The reason the majority of us don't use anything smaller then 26AWG is reliability, anything smaller then 26AWG wires can easily tear with a small tug, unless they have really thick or hard insulation, in which case, it would make the wire stiff.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The problem that I have had with Toxic Cables, being in the UK, $8 shipping for the wire.....but there is no "Add to Cart" on the ebay items, so if you want different wire the $8 applies to each item.  I have emailed twice asking how to combine wire types/shipping from the web store, and I didn't get a response.  Easier to buy here in the USA, DHC, Plussound, Headphone Lounge, mostly all Cryoed now days.....shipping is a lot cheaper for those of us in the US, and USPS Priority Mail 2 - 3 days is aroundr $5 for how ever much can be put in an envelope or small flat rate box.  For those in EU or UK, a lot easier to purchase there!


----------



## ardgedee

shootinputin187 said:


> Can i disassemble the cable if i want to have braided?


 

   
  Yes, although both cables are shielded so you'll have to be patient while you do it.
   
  I recently built some headphone cables with Canare L-4E6S and I stripped it in several steps:
   
  1. Cut off the outer jacket with a sharp knife.
  2. Snip off a few CM of the shielding with wirecutters. After it's loose enough, you can literally push (not pull) it off of the inner bundle, because as the shield braid compacts, it expands in diameter and loosens.
  3. Strip out the cotton padding between each wire -- you can remove that with a couple yanks.
   
  Then it's just a matter of unwinding the cables onto spools. I use paper towel tubes.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Yes, although both cables are shielded so you'll have to be patient while you do it.
> 
> I recently built some headphone cables with Canare L-4E6S and I stripped it in several steps:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> What place would you recommend getting Mogami/Canare cables?


 
   
  I purchased Mogami Gold Neglex Quad, W2534, 24ga, and W2893, 26ga from Markertek.com, a little over a dollar a foot.  I made a very neutral 20ft extension, after trying several others, Blue Dragon, Milian, Grado, Radio Shack (ugh), I sold the others, and will now be using only the W2534 for extensions.  I just finished a Sennheiser HD600/etc HP cable, and I am very happy with the results.  Planning to braid a copper (returns) and pure silver 1% gold cryoed 26 ga wire, have some Type 1 paracord due in the next couple of days.  I like what I see form other DIYers here with the wood Y spit, etc!  Kudos to a very good thread, that I have only been subscribed to for about two weeks.  Probably the most helpful/knowledgable group of guys on headfi!  Thanks for all of the fantastic tips!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cute said:


> The problem that I have had with Toxic Cables, being in the UK, $8 shipping for the wire.....but there is no "Add to Cart" on the ebay items, so if you want different wire the $8 applies to each item.  I have emailed twice asking how to combine wire types/shipping from the web store, and I didn't get a response.  Easier to buy here in the USA, DHC, Plussound, Headphone Lounge, mostly all Cryoed now days.....shipping is a lot cheaper for those of us in the US, and USPS Priority Mail 2 - 3 days is aroundr $5 for how ever much can be put in an envelope or small flat rate box.  For those in EU or UK, a lot easier to purchase there!


 
  Not sure you know this, but you can just purchase everything you need without paying for it, then request total, at which point an invoice is sent with combined shipping. Buy you can obviously purchase where you like. My shipping is also £8, which is near $12, not $8, by recorded signed for post.
   
  As for my previous message, it was just a general statement about why i prefer not to use anything smaller then 26AWG as i saw my company name mentioned.
   
  I don't remember seeing and messages from you, if i had done, you would have received a reply.


----------



## rianchaos

Toxic cable store is in ebay UK, if you access the page using ebay.com, you will not be able to add to cart. Try accessing it from ebay.co.uk, use the same account. This works for me


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Can i disassemble the cable if i want to have braided?


 
  I have some stripped Canare you can have, If you PM me your address, i will get some in the post to you. I would never use it, so you can put it to good use.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Not sure you know this, but you can just purchase everything you need without paying for it, then request total, at which point an invoice is sent with combined shipping. Buy you can obviously purchase where you like. My shipping is also £8, which is near $12, not $8, by recorded signed for post.
> 
> As for my previous message, it was just a general statement about why i prefer not to use anything smaller then 26AWG as i saw my company name mentioned.
> 
> I don't remember seeing and messages from you, if i had done, you would have received a reply.


 
   
  You don't remember?  You didn't respond to me for over three days, after I made a purchase, even though it said in stock on your ebay page, it took you that long to respond that it would be 2 - 4 weeks lead time for the cable.  Twice I messaged through ebay, asking how to order mutliple items with no Add to Cart!  Not the best customer service, but since I found that it is easier to order from the US, for the convenience with less hassle!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





cute said:


> You don't remember?  You didn't respond to me for over three days, after I made a purchase, even though it said in stock on your ebay page, it took you that long to respond that it would be 2 - 4 weeks lead time for the cable.  Twice I messaged through ebay, asking how to order mutliple items with no Add to Cart!  Not the best customer service, but since I found that it is easier to order from the US, for the convenience with less hassle!


 
  As far as i am aware, no one has been having issues buying from my eBay store and all eBay messages are replied to within 24hrs as far as i know, as i clear the inbox on a daily basis.
   
2-4 weeks lead time on cable, do you mean headphone cables, or wires, because wires ship within couple days.
   
  If you would like to give me your eBay user name, i can search for these messages in my inbox. This is indeed odd as i cannot see how i could have missed 2 messages from the same person.
   
  It's good to hear that you can get what you need from the US. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Edit, Have sent you couple PM's asking for eBay user name so i can look in to this, not received reply yet.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Check out Yewaudio.com.  Clint does very nice work.
> 
> Edit.. his site looks down at the moment.  Not sure what happened, but the wood on my cables from earlier in this thread are all from him.


 
   
  Do you have the length and width of the Y splitter?  Seems like the Yewaudio.com site has been down a while....I think I have found a source for the beads!


----------



## cute

Has anyone ever found and used HD650 female plugs in another brand of headphones?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cute said:


> Do you have the length and width of the Y splitter?  Seems like the Yewaudio.com site has been down a while....I think I have found a source for the beads!


 
  Sorry, cable is at home.  I believe it is between 1 and 1.5 inchese long.  Opening is approximately 6-7mm.  Thickness of wood is variable.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cute said:


> Has anyone ever found and used HD650 female plugs in another brand of headphones?


 
  I haven't seen anyone do that.  Any reason why you don't want to go with a more standard setup?  If you are really that into trying, you can give these guys a shot:  Custom Medical Cable & Connector Division of Plastics One
   
  They seem to be the origin of both the Sennheiser plugs and some others like Westone IEMs.


----------



## ardgedee

It's not necessarily a bad idea but I'm curious what your motivation is for wanting to try it. If you're adding a removable cable to a headphone that doesn't have one, it's more common to use either mini-XLR or 3/32" or 3.5mm phone sockets.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> It's not necessarily a bad idea but I'm curious what your motivation is for wanting to try it. If you're adding a removable cable to a headphone that doesn't have one, it's more common to use either mini-XLR or 3/32" or 3.5mm phone sockets.


 
   
  Or a locking power connector.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> It's not necessarily a bad idea but I'm curious what your motivation is for wanting to try it. If you're adding a removable cable to a headphone that doesn't have one, it's more common to use either mini-XLR or 3/32" or 3.5mm phone sockets.


 
   
  Just thinking of you I could use several DIY cables with Senn plugs on other headphones!


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





cute said:


> Just thinking of you I could use several DIY cables with Senn plugs on other headphones!


 
   
  It would be easier to replace the senn jacks with something more standard, than to create senn jacks in other headphones.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cute said:


> Just thinking of you I could use several DIY cables with Senn plugs on other headphones!


 
  The main issue is availability of the socket.  Also, it is tiny and may not hold up too well over time.  The Senn headphones all use part of the frame to grip the connector body.  It might not be easy to recreate that.  Plus the connectors themselves aren't the easiest to work with (although they are certainly compact).  
   
  Mini XLR's are great.  If those are too big, you could go 3.5 or 2.5 mm plugs/jacks, although you probably want locking ones.
   
  Moon Audio uses a coaxial variety of a mini Lemo connector.  Senn HD800 use a 2pin mini Lemo.  Expensive solution.  Mini XLRs, if they fit into your headphones are probably the most secure, economical way to add detachable cables. You could also use Hifiman style coax connectors.  Those are dirt cheap too.


----------



## ardgedee

If you have a single good Sennheiser-type cable that you want to use with other headphones, it might be better to build adaptors for them as needed. Cheaper and less annoying that way.


----------



## cute

Will type 1 paracord fit over a twisted pair, like Cardas 4 X 24?


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Trying to learn 16 wire braids now just to troll myself.


 
   
  Have you done it yet?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Have you done it yet?


 
   
  Almost:
   
   

   
  Not finished yet.  Still waiting on my banana plugs.  As you can see, it is going to be a speaker tap adapter for orthos that have been terminated to an XLR.  I have a T-amp that I want to try my LCD-2s on (not that they need the power).  I will also be borrowing a friend's HE-6 soon to audition it.
   
  It was a HUGE pain to get organized and start correctly, but once in a flow it isn't really much different from doing an 8 wire.  Definitely recommend laying them all flat to start.  Makes it easier to keep track.  I soldered to the XLR first and it was a mess to keep them organized.
   
  I with I could get wire cheaper, as I love how big and heavy this is.  Feels like a snake.  I put a 4-wire braid with individual sleeves down as a size reference.  Impractical, though for anything other than an adapter or IC.  LCD-2s are already heavy enough


----------



## Armaegis

Most impressive. What kind of braid pattern are you following? 
   
  At first glance I thought you were using a speakON connector and thought "man, he's hardcore..."


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Almost:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I must admit, that look BAD ASS! I LOVE it, i wish i had the money and skill to make that kind of cable. Cant wait till we see the end result


----------



## Shootinputin187

Couple of questions about cables. What would you recommend as 1. Good "practice cable" not too bad but not too good, usaable for trial and error. 2. the best SQ of these.
   
  -http://www.partco.biz/verkkokauppa/product_info.php?cPath=1919_1920&products_id=14480
  -http://www.partco.biz/verkkokauppa/product_info.php?cPath=1919_1236&products_id=14471
  -http://www.partco.biz/verkkokauppa/product_info.php?cPath=1919_1246&products_id=7614
  -http://www.partco.biz/verkkokauppa/product_info.php?cPath=1919_1274&products_id=7703


----------



## TrollDragon

Practicing my 8 wire braid with cat 5 wire for when I eventually get some real wire...


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Couple of questions about cables. What would you recommend as 1. Good "practice cable" not too bad but not too good, usaable for trial and error. 2. the best SQ of these.
> 
> -http://www.partco.biz/verkkokauppa/product_info.php?cPath=1919_1920&products_id=14480
> -http://www.partco.biz/verkkokauppa/product_info.php?cPath=1919_1236&products_id=14471
> ...


 
   
  Some of those are pretty large, and since I don't know Finnish, I have no idea how they're constructed.
   
  What is your goal; what are you trying to make?


----------



## jeremyzone

Hey guys,
   
  I'm thinking about trying to make my very first set of DIY cables. I'm getting the Schiit Magni/Modi this week and I was looking at their 20$ RCA interconnects but don't like how you need to use a rubber band to prevent the top unit from raising up! (example here with blue rubber band around the red interconnects http://cdn.head-fi.org/a/ac/350x700px-LL-ac279cb8_DSC_5975.jpeg)
   
  Anyway, does anyone have a recommendation for a cable that's *flexible* enough to make this tight turn? The cable length I'm going for is only 6" or so, which means it is ok if it is an expensive cable since I won't be needing to buy a lot of it.
   
  Most of the recommendations I've seen for newbies like myself seem to be pretty thick and would likely run into the same problem shown in the picture.
   
  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ardgedee

I've seen the Magni/Modi stack in person. I'm guessing that if you don't mind making a set of cables you can't use anywhere else, you could build a run that's a lot shorter than 6"...
   
  Try to find angled plugs, so that the cables can be straight lines between the two devices -- then you could use almost any wire you like (or even use standard straight plugs, but make your own housings out of epoxy or Sugru). Realistically, for a run that short you could easily get away with a rather light gauge; the lengths aren't going to be long enough to affect anything electrically.


----------



## thegiraffepope

highflyin9 said:


> This is the DIY cable gallery. Please post pics of your custom made interconnects, power cords, speaker cables, mini-to-mini cables, mini-rca cables, headphone rewires and anything else relevant. Should make for some fun eyecandy.
> 
> *Please keep posts in this thread limited to images and specs of DIY cables and comments relating directly to them.* This is a gallery first and foremost.
> 
> ...




I hope you dont mind asking but what kind of wiring are on those denons. Where could i possibly get this?


----------



## JackDulouz

Hi guys,
   
  The bead/choker on my Twag keeps sliding down when i wearing them. Are there any ways i can do or modify, just to keep it in place?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Couple of questions about cables. What would you recommend as 1. Good "practice cable" not too bad but not too good, usaable for trial and error. 2. the best SQ of these.
> 
> -http://www.partco.biz/verkkokauppa/product_info.php?cPath=1919_1920&products_id=14480
> -http://www.partco.biz/verkkokauppa/product_info.php?cPath=1919_1236&products_id=14471
> ...


 
   
  Do the simple thing. Buy a few metres of Mogami from Redco.


----------



## liquidzoo

Not the best lighting, since the sun was shining directly into the window (plus it's from my cell phone); but I just finished my shorter cable for my AKG K240s.  Amphenol TRP jack, Redco mini-xlr, red Mogami 2893.  Not bad, maybe a bit on the short side (it's just over 3' from tip to tip).  Sounds great, and I'm ready for my next project.
   
  By the way...those mini-xlr jacks are a pain.


----------



## SeanDavid010

I'm new to this whole 'DIY Cable' thing, but I decided to give it a try this past weekend.  I needed an interconnect to go between my Schiit Modi and my amplifier, and after browsing quite a few pages from this thread (I gave up after about 250) settled on the following:
   
  I used 16 strands of solid copper that I sheathed individually with #1 paracord in both red and black (that part took the longest) and then weaved them together using a cross-whip weave style I picked up after studying pictures of Jena Labs speaker cables.  I began with all the red on one side and the black on another, and ended the same way.  I think it turned out pretty good, and it sounds great.
   
  Although, to be honest, this was just a proof-of-concept.  I've never woven (or braided, for that matter) anything before this, nor had I ever soldered anything.  This one is really just a temporary solution.  I learned a lot making this cable, and will probably make another, more permanent solution using silver wire and higher-quality RCA plugs.
   
   

   

   
  My little boy was holding the end of the cable in this picture.  He really wanted to help out!
   

   
  The cables connected to my current setup (I'm a teacher, and this is on the desk in my classroom.)


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Some of those are pretty large, and since I don't know Finnish, I have no idea how they're constructed.
> 
> What is your goal; what are you trying to make?


 
  I wanna make some 1/8" -> 1/4" cables and such, those are pretty cheap so that would be great practice. Is speaker cable somenthing you can make a cable with? And how good is PVC Test lead wire with 392 strands and diameter of 3mm?


----------



## Anthony1

Anybody familiar with the pin out for these two to connect a ibasso DB2 to a -dB? Specifically not sure on the pin 1 & 4 on the HIROSE. Any help would be great
   
   

 Auto-IRIS Balanced connector on RSA balanced amplifiers *Pin 1:* Left positive (+)
*Pin 2:* Right positive (+)
*Pin 3:* Left negative (-)
*Pin 4:* Right negative (-)
  Used for the Ray Samuels Audio balanced portable amps: *The Protector* and *SR-71B*. As such, frequently referred to as an RSA balanced plug.
   
  Also used for the ALO *Rx MK3 B* balanced amp.
   
  Outside of audio, this is commonly used to connect controller circuits for video camera lenses.
 HIROSE HR10A-7R-6  Balanced connector on iBasso balanced amplifiers
  HIROSE HR10A-7R-6P is the male connector
  HIROSE HR10A-7R-6S is the female connector
 *Pin 1:* Right ground
*Pin 2:* Right positive (+)
*Pin 3:* Right negative (-)
*Pin 4:* Left ground
*Pin 5:* Left Positive (+)
*Pin 6:* Left negative (-)
 *Pins 1* & *4* are not used for headphones.
*Pins 1* & *4* are used only for device interconnects (eg, DAC -> amp)
   
  Outside of audio, this is commonly used as a video connector.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





seandavid010 said:


> I'm new to this whole 'DIY Cable' thing, but I decided to give it a try this past weekend.  I needed an interconnect to go between my Schiit Modi and my amplifier, and after browsing quite a few pages from this thread (I gave up after about 250) settled on the following:
> 
> I used 16 strands of solid copper that I sheathed individually with #1 paracord in both red and black (that part took the longest) and then weaved them together using a cross-whip weave style I picked up after studying pictures of Jena Labs speaker cables.  I began with all the red on one side and the black on another, and ended the same way.  I think it turned out pretty good, and it sounds great.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I normally don't quote entire picture posts... but that was your *first* braid? With *solid* wire?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Wow, I'm speechless.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Anybody familiar with the pin out for these two to connect a ibasso DB2 to a -dB? Specifically not sure on the pin 1 & 4 on the HIROSE. Any help would be great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Pins 1 and 4 do not get used as far as i am aware.
   
  Pin 2 on Hirose goes to pin 2 on Iris. Right +
  Pin 3  on Hirose goes to pin 4 on Iris. Right -
  Pin 5 on Hirose goes to pin 1 on Iris. Left +
  Pin 6 on Hirose goes to pin 3 on Iris. Left -


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





seandavid010 said:


> I'm new to this whole 'DIY Cable' thing, but I decided to give it a try this past weekend.  I needed an interconnect to go between my Schiit Modi and my amplifier, and after browsing quite a few pages from this thread (I gave up after about 250) settled on the following:
> 
> I used 16 strands of solid copper that I sheathed individually with #1 paracord in both red and black (that part took the longest) and then weaved them together using a cross-whip weave style I picked up after studying pictures of Jena Labs speaker cables.  I began with all the red on one side and the black on another, and ended the same way.  I think it turned out pretty good, and it sounds great.
> 
> Although, to be honest, this was just a proof-of-concept.  I've never woven (or braided, for that matter) anything before this, nor had I ever soldered anything.  This one is really just a temporary solution.  I learned a lot making this cable, and will probably make another, more permanent solution using silver wire and higher-quality RCA plugs.


 
   
  An impressive low-pass filter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I don't know if it will be audible, but if I had to pick a candidate from this thread, this would be on my short list.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Pins 1 and 4 do not get used as far as i am aware.
> 
> Pin 2 on Hirose goes to pin 2 on Iris. Right +
> Pin 3  on Hirose goes to pin 4 on Iris. Right -
> ...


 
  Re 1 & 4 on the HIROSE, I suspected as much. Thanks Frank


----------



## DingoSmuggler

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> An impressive low-pass filter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Actually that particular braid pattern shouldn't have much capacitance at all as there are very few adjacent black/red wires (being ground and signal). So treble rolloff shouldnt be a problem.
  It looks like it would be great for speakers, but for ICs the issue with that approach is _no shielding whatsoever_, which is certainly less than ideal.
   
  EDIT: just realised by looking at it that red was Right and black was Left, so maybe there is a bit of capacitance there. But with air gap and dual layers of paracord between each, maybe not so bad at all.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





dingosmuggler said:


> Actually that particular braid pattern shouldn't have much capacitance at all as there are very few adjacent black/red wires (being ground and signal). So treble rolloff shouldnt be a problem.
> It looks like it would be great for speakers, but for ICs the issue with that approach is _no shielding whatsoever_, which is certainly less than ideal.
> 
> EDIT: just realised by looking at it that red was Right and black was Left, so maybe there is a bit of capacitance there. But with air gap and dual layers of paracord between each, maybe not so bad at all.


 
   
  Now that you say it, they do cross at rather high angles.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





dingosmuggler said:


> Actually that particular braid pattern shouldn't have much capacitance at all as there are very few adjacent black/red wires (being ground and signal). So treble rolloff shouldnt be a problem.
> It looks like it would be great for speakers, but for ICs the issue with that approach is _no shielding whatsoever_, which is certainly less than ideal.
> 
> EDIT: just realised by looking at it that red was Right and black was Left, so maybe there is a bit of capacitance there. But with air gap and dual layers of paracord between each, maybe not so bad at all.


 
   
  So criss-crossing left and right together will create capacitance? or is that signal and ground together will create capacitance? I'm just trying to wrap my head around what the effective circuit diagram looks like here.


----------



## limpidglitch

Shunt capacitance (parallel to load) will create a low pass filter.
  All capacitors are two conductors separated by a dielectric.
  Greater proximity, shared area and dielectric permittivity give higher capacitance.
  Two wires crossing share less area than two running parallel. Many small conductors running parallel share a greater area than fewer with the same total cross-section. Same for a long cable vs. a short one.
  Thinner dielectrics give greater proximity and various sheath materials have varying permittivity, f.ex. vacuum, air, PTFE, PE, paper and water, in increasing order.
   
  Cable capacitance is the primary reason why electrostatic headphone cables look the way they do.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





seandavid010 said:


> I'm new to this whole 'DIY Cable' thing, but I decided to give it a try this past weekend.  I needed an interconnect to go between my Schiit Modi and my amplifier, and after browsing quite a few pages from this thread (I gave up after about 250) settled on the following:
> 
> I used 16 strands of solid copper that I sheathed individually with #1 paracord in both red and black (that part took the longest) and then weaved them together using a cross-whip weave style I picked up after studying pictures of Jena Labs speaker cables.  I began with all the red on one side and the black on another, and ended the same way.  I think it turned out pretty good, and it sounds great.
> 
> Although, to be honest, this was just a proof-of-concept.  I've never woven (or braided, for that matter) anything before this, nor had I ever soldered anything.  This one is really just a temporary solution.  I learned a lot making this cable, and will probably make another, more permanent solution using silver wire and higher-quality RCA plugs.


 
  Beautifully done!  Incredible patience to do all that sleeving for your first cable.
   
  I have always liked that style braid.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Most impressive. What kind of braid pattern are you following?
> 
> At first glance I thought you were using a speakON connector and thought "man, he's hardcore..."


 
   
  Sorry, forgot to answer.  It is a square sinnet, I believe.  Just a modification of the 8 wire square braid, where you double the number of wires you are moving under and over.


----------



## SeanDavid010

Wow, lots of replies!
  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I normally don't quote entire picture posts... but that was your *first* braid? With *solid* wire?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks, and yes, this was my first time with DIY audio cables, and braiding (or weaving, as the case may be) but I did *a lot* of homework before I began.  I sheathed quite a bit of copper in #1 paracord, and made some test pieces of the braid with regular-sized (550) paracord to try and work out the finer details of the braid.  Here's one of my test pieces:
   
   

   
  And then we moved on to durability testing:
   
   

   
  He spent the better part of 2 days with it wrapped around his waist, saying it was "Batman's belt".  Upon inspection, it was no worse for the wear.  Only then did I move on to making the actual cable.  The weave was really the easiest part, you just have to keep everything lined up just so.  If anyone's interested I could post a how-to with pictures.
   
  Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> An impressive low-pass filter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ha!  You guys are funny.  Seriously, though, I thought about that as I was making it, and figured that if it didn't sound good, I'd just chuck it and try something else.  Fortunately that wasn't the case.  It sounds great.
  Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Beautifully done!  Incredible patience to do all that sleeving for your first cable.
> 
> I have always liked that style braid.


 
   
  This is, indeed, high praise coming from you.  I've been in awe of some of the cables you've created.  Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## f iDeL

Hi! Finally I found time and recable my HD668B! (also did some mods)
  Hope you like it!
  My first recable ever...


----------



## melancholy

I'm considering buying the following cable to do a rewire on my Grado SR125's. 
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150819113739&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
   
  I've checked other places, Redco/Markedtek, but they both want quite a bit in shipping 10$ to start.
   
   
  I can't find any Mogami on ebay right now, the W2893 seems popular. I'm planning on just wire for my first try. No sheathing. 
  There are a couple 3.5mm Neutrik NYS231BG on ebay too.
   
   
  Is this a fair idea? Very open to suggestions.
   
  Side note: How do you create the stress relief inside the cans with a zip tie?


----------



## Armaegis

There really isn't any stress relief to speak of. Just put a piece of shrink wrap near where it'll enter the cups, and pull a zip tie real tight. You can also tie a knot.
   
  My ad hoc method of making a strain relief sometimes it to take the spring out of a cheap click-pen (and sometimes shrink wrap on top).


----------



## limpidglitch

I would advice against the canare L-4E6S, even the L-4E5C has a rather excessive girth for your application.


----------



## melancholy

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> I would advice against the canare L-4E6S, even the L-4E5C has a rather excessive girth for your application.


 
  Could you suggest/point me to, something better?


----------



## limpidglitch

My primary advice would be to re-purpose the Grado cable, if you don't want to do this the 2893 is really the only freely available beginner friendly option.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Can you build a headphone cable out of speaker cable?


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





artemiscables said:


> Technically you can, but speaker wire is pretty large. (usually 14-20AWG)
> 
> It would be an extremely non-flexible cable, but would work fine, if you're able to fit them into the plug/connectors.
> 
> Hook-up wire would be for the better.


 
  Whats a hook up wire?


----------



## limpidglitch

Used to wire up components within devices.
  If you go for this you're pretty much limited to 100m spools from the big suppliers, like this.


----------



## ardgedee

20 AWG is the largest I've ever heard anybody make headphone cables from, and that was for an HE-6, which is already so large and heavy that the added mass of the cable isn't as significant. I don't think there are any phone plug housings that could fit three strands of 14 AWG...

You don't want to use anything larger than 24 AWG.

It is fairly easy to get small spools of hookup wire (for example), but much hookup wire is solid-core, which is bad for headphone cables.

I've used "speaker wire" from hardware stores before, and keep some handy in a scrapbox (there's some working as a grounding strap from my receiver to the wall as I write this). It's usually 24 AWG or so -- it's actually just zipcord with a clear rubber insulator and one of the lines is tinned -- and does not look or feel nice at all -- but it is cheap, and might be something good to practice your soldering with.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> 20 AWG is the largest I've ever heard anybody make headphone cables from, and that was for an HE-6, which is already so large and heavy that the added mass of the cable isn't as significant. I don't think there are any phone plug housings that could fit three strands of 14 AWG...
> 
> You don't want to use anything larger than 24 AWG.
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you for your information, i really appreciate this.
   
  Does anybody know how to do a recabling on sennheiser IE60's? they dont have removable cable, but can you dissasemble it or something?


----------



## ardgedee

That's not going to be easy. You'll have to cut the existing cables and splice in and solder new cables. For a clean job, you'll have to cut the shell open to do that, then rebuild the housing with plastic or epoxy. Alternately you can cut the shell open, cut the existing cables and splice in a socket block so that you can plug/unplug your cables.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> That's not going to be easy. You'll have to cut the existing cables and splice in and solder new cables. For a clean job, you'll have to cut the shell open to do that, then rebuild the housing with plastic or epoxy. Alternately you can cut the shell open, cut the existing cables and splice in a socket block so that you can plug/unplug your cables.


 
  Ok, so not gonna happen. Just one more guestion, is it better to solder a DIY cable into both earpieces or just solder to the existing left side of the Senn HD598's? I can't find a plug for that so i have to solder it directly to the driver(s).


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Ok, so not gonna happen. Just one more guestion, is it better to solder a DIY cable into both earpieces or just solder to the existing left side of the Senn HD598's? I can't find a plug for that so i have to solder it directly to the driver(s).


 

 That's really up to you, honestly.
   
  For the plug, you could always use something like this to make the cable removable.


----------



## Bad and Quiet

LOD for Nano2 in the jack are two capacitors


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> That's really up to you, honestly.
> 
> For the plug, you could always use something like this to make the cable removable.


 
  One for each side? would it work? what you have to solder the plug into then?


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> One for each side? would it work? what you have to solder the plug into then?


 

 Could do one for each side or use it single sided (if that's how your cans are set up now).  If you're using one on each side, it might be better to get something like this and use mono plugs for each side of the cable.
   
  To solder them in, you would either use the existing wire inside the cans or replace it.  There's plenty of people who have done both (I'm not one of them, yet) and would be able to help.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





bad and quiet said:


> LOD for Nano2 in the jack are two capacitors


 
  Must be pretty small caps.


----------



## Benjamin6264

Quote: 





thegiraffepope said:


> I hope you dont mind asking but what kind of wiring are on those denons. Where could i possibly get this?


 
   
  This looks like Jena Labs Ultrawire. There are many similar wires though.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Could do one for each side or use it single sided (if that's how your cans are set up now).  If you're using one on each side, it might be better to get something like this and use mono plugs for each side of the cable.
> 
> To solder them in, you would either use the existing wire inside the cans or replace it.  There's plenty of people who have done both (I'm not one of them, yet) and would be able to help.


 
  If i would do that, can i make them balaced? If i use XLR plugs on each side?


----------



## Bad and Quiet

Quote: 





seandavid010 said:


> I'm new to this whole 'DIY Cable' thing, but I decided to give it a try this past weekend.  I needed an interconnect to go between my Schiit Modi and my amplifier, and after browsing quite a few pages from this thread (I gave up after about 250) settled on the following:
> 
> I used 16 strands of solid copper that I sheathed individually with #1 paracord in both red and black (that part took the longest) and then weaved them together using a cross-whip weave style I picked up after studying pictures of Jena Labs speaker cables.  I began with all the red on one side and the black on another, and ended the same way.  I think it turned out pretty good, and it sounds great.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice job!
  Where you bought such a small sleeving?


----------



## SeanDavid010

Quote: 





bad and quiet said:


> Nice job!
> Where you bought such a small sleeving?


 
  At the Army Surplus store.  If you're looking for it online, I think they call it 'Type 1' paracord.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> If i would do that, can i make them balaced? If i use XLR plugs on each side?


 
  Either the mono plugs on each side, or mini-xlr plugs on each side will let you do balanced. You would need a 4 pin mini-xlr or other connector on the amp side (and of course, a balanced amp, or adapter for single ended use).


----------



## Toxic Cables

Anyone have any tips on a good solder fume extractor, mine just packed out on me and i need another ASAP.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Anyone have any tips on a good solder fume extractor, mine just packed out on me and i need another ASAP.


 

 Didn't even know they made those...I always just solder next to a partially cracked window.
   
Amazon only seems to have 4, all basically the same design, and 1 looks like only a filter.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Anyone have any tips on a good solder fume extractor, mine just packed out on me and i need another ASAP.


 
   
   
   
  I have this one and its been fine. Would buy it again when and if it dies.
   
  http://www.photonage.com.au/micron-fume-extractor-all-metal-240vac-and-ball-bearing-fan-p-2859.html


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> I have this one and its been fine. Would buy it again when and if it dies.
> 
> http://www.photonage.com.au/micron-fume-extractor-all-metal-240vac-and-ball-bearing-fan-p-2859.html


 
  Thanks for the recommendations, i have actually used this one before and found that it still lets some smoke escape if it's not very close to where you are soldering, in which case it can get in the way.
   
  I am thinking of getting one of these, has anyone used them before. I like the idea of the tube as i can adjust it and have it close to where i am soldering.
   
  http://www.conrad-uk.com/ce/en/product/588334/SOLDER-SMOKE-SUCTION-BVX-101
   
  http://www.conrad-uk.com/ce/en/product/582579/Solder-Fume-Extraction-WFE-2ES-Kit/?ref=detview1&rt=detview1&rb=2
   
  This also seems like it would have been a good option, but i think you need to have a Ersa station to plug it in to, so will not work with my MX5020.
   
  http://www.conrad-uk.com/ce/en/product/588185/Ersa-Fume-Extraction-Ea55-I-Complete/?ref=detview1&rt=detview1&rb=2


----------



## Armaegis

Overkill project... build a raised perforated table platform with a fan/pump attached, so it sucks the fumes down while working. We have something like this in one of the labs where they do a lot of welding.


----------



## TrollDragon

Or do like us grizzled old electronic repair veterans do, don't breath in the fumes... Just blow them away... 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks lads, decided to go with the Metcal. Those who don't have an extractor should really consider getting one. I remember when i first started DIY, used to get a real bad headache when soldering, until i got one of these.


----------



## melancholy

Well I went ahead and bought some Mogami quad mic W2893, and a 3.5mm Neutrik from Redco.
   
  I think I'll go ahead and recable here pretty soon. I'd like to make the cable all deluxe like I see in the pictures, but I'll be happy with just the wire cladding and a new connector. I use a 1/4 > 3.5mm 100% of the time and it actually has gotten me in trouble a couple of times (Loose Macbook Pro connecter <//3) so this will be good. The Grado SR125 now have no y junction but just 4 spliced wires with electrical tape. So its kinda a gamble, but it'll probably be an upgrade.


----------



## lawrywild

Made this ready to go on my Magnums. 7ft of Toxic Cables 26awg. Just need to make the y-split now.
   
  This was the first time I've braided more than 3 strands. Took me about as long as do the first 2 inches as it took me to do the whole rest of the length as it was quick once I learnt the steps.
   
  The mini Viablue is super fiddly to solder...


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





lawrywild said:


> Made this ready to go on my Magnums. 7ft of Toxic Cables 26awg. Just need to make the y-split now.
> 
> This was the first time I've braided more than 3 strands. Took me about as long as do the first 2 inches as it took me to do the whole rest of the length as it was quick once I learnt the steps.
> 
> The mini Viablue is super fiddly to solder...


 
  Well done!  And yeah, I used Viablue minis exactly twice before I swore them off.


----------



## cute

I am doing my first Sennheiser HD600 cable, and have used type 1 paracord sleeving and round braid to Y split, and twisted pair to the Cardas plugs.  How do I finish the wire to plug to make a neat appearance?  It is hard for me to solder the wire to the Cardas pins, and maintain the paracord up to the plugs.  Does someone have pictures showing how to do the finish work, heat shrink, glue, whatever method?
   
  Thanks


----------



## FraGGleR

When cutting the paracord, carefully and quickly run the end through a lighter flame to melt the fibers together slightly.  This keeps it from fraying.  A hot knife is a much better tool for this, but I use a lighter.  Then use various sizes of heatshrink to keep it tidy.  I don't have any progress pictures, but below is a close up of what I have done.
   
   

   
  You can see where the ends of my paracord hit (slight bump under the heatshrink).  I think I used 1/4" 3 to 1 heatshrink over the wire up to the base of the plug (I cut off the strain relief), and then 3/8" over the body of the plug.  I also fill the solder cup with hot glue as strain relief before heatshrinking.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> When cutting the paracord, carefully and quickly run the end through a lighter flame to melt the fibers together slightly.  This keeps it from fraying.  A hot knife is a much better tool for this, but I use a lighter.  Then use various sizes of heatshrink to keep it tidy.  I don't have any progress pictures, but below is a close up of what I have done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thank you, this is very helpful!  One question though, do you put heatshrink on the pair, over the paracord before soldering to the plug?  I finished a couple, my first attempts, by cutting the useless strain relief off of the plug before soldering.  Makes for easier access to the pin cups, and I used 1/4" heatshring at the end of the wire, to the plug, and then 3 to 1 double wall, I like black on both plugs too,
   
  If you put heatshring on the paracord before soldering, how much of the wire insulation do you leave so that you can manuever the wire into the pins?  Also, I have noticed different quality of heatshrink, my 3 to 1 black w/adhesive if very soft and looks nice.  Where to source a good quality black 1/4" heatshrink to cover the paracord?  And, do you find it neccesary to us adhesive HS over the top of the plug, as it does leave a residue when heated?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cute said:


> Thank you, this is very helpful!  One question though, do you put heatshrink on the pair, over the paracord before soldering to the plug?  I finished a couple, my first attempts, by cutting the useless strain relief off of the plug before soldering.  Makes for easier access to the pin cups, and I used 1/4" heatshring at the end of the wire, to the plug, and then 3 to 1 double wall, I like black on both plugs too,
> 
> If you put heatshring on the paracord before soldering, how much of the wire insulation do you leave so that you can manuever the wire into the pins?  Also, I have noticed different quality of heatshrink, my 3 to 1 black w/adhesive if very soft and looks nice.  Where to source a good quality black 1/4" heatshrink to cover the paracord?  And, do you find it neccesary to us adhesive HS over the top of the plug, as it does leave a residue when heated?


 
  I don't use adhesive heatshrink when finishing, since it is very hard not to have the glue leak out.  I use it for structure from time to time, but then use a finishing piece of heatshrink to cover it and look clean.
   
  I tend to use a touch of hot glue to keep the paracord in place while soldering, then using the heatshrink to cover up.  The hot glue used in the solder cup and on the paracord ends up reflowing when I heat the heatshrink and it effectively becomes glue shrink, but much tidier.
   
  I get my heatshrink from avoutlet.com.  Great selection, can buy by the foot, and good prices.  They sell Techflex brand which is very nice.


----------



## PETEREK

Replaced the male-male 3.5mm cable that came with my Fiio E6. The stock one started cutting out.


----------



## alfa147x

Has anyone made power cables? I'm thinking about making a cable that has two male IEC C13. Any good sources for connectors? Any tips?


----------



## kyoshiro

Quote: 





alfa147x said:


> Has anyone made power cables? I'm thinking about making a cable that has two male IEC C13. Any good sources for connectors? Any tips?


 
  As someone who has spent a bit on power cables and didnt really get any significant results, I would place this as the last thing on your list to do, go make some other cables first


----------



## liquidzoo

peterek said:


> Replaced the male-male 3.5mm cable that came with my Fiio E6. The stock one started cutting out.




Nice. I've been thinking about doing that too. What did you use for cable and connectors?


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Nice. I've been thinking about doing that too. What did you use for cable and connectors?


 
  I can't remember what the wire is exactly. I ordered it a few months ago from a user here on head-fi on eBay. As for the connectors I went down to radio shack and bought a couple of their GoldSeries 1/8", and wrapped it in paracord  This is the first cable I've made. 
   
  (what the wire looks like)


----------



## liquidzoo

You were able to get paracord around that braid? Impressive.


----------



## wje

This has been a great thread of inspiration.
   
  Here is a set of RCA interconnects that I hammered out quite quickly.  Cable was 24 gauged solid core copper, braided with 4 conductors for each cable.  The Techflex is the "SuperHero" color of red / blue stripe.
   
   

   
   
  A custom HifiMAN cable with a somewhat unique (off-the-shelf) approach to building a decent yoke for transition from the one main cable to the two cables that branch off to the ear cups.  I found some small steel sleeves in the small parts selection at a hardware store.  These cost $.65 each, and fit perfectly over the Mogami Neglex cable, but if Techflex is used, a small amount of force will get the metal sleeve into position.  A small dab of hot glue can be applied at the to and bottom openings of the metal sleeve to keep it from moving.  From there, you apply the shrink tube over the material to give it a "custom" look.
   

   
   
  Some 18 gauge stranded copper wire jacketed in a black insulation and then all 4 conductors were woven to give the cables a neater appearance.  A 4-pin XLR connector was used at one end, then a set of banana plugs was used at the other.  This particular cable was built as a speaker tap cable so a member could use a pair of HifiMAN headphones with a speaker amplifier for their headphone amplification.
   

   
   
  Another variation of my custom "yoke" created by using a small piece of metal tubing to cover things up and then finished with shrink tube for a professional appearance.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





wje said:


> This has been a great thread of inspiration.
> 
> Here is a set of RCA interconnects that I hammered out quite quickly.  Cable was 24 gauged solid core copper, braided with 4 conductors for each cable.  The Techflex is the "SuperHero" color of red / blue stripe.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Great job with the metal fittings.  I use orphaned barrels from other connectors with good effect, as well.


----------



## PXSS

Does anyone know where to get the Viablue NF-A7 y-splitter in the US?
  Also has anyone used the Viablue sleeving? I want t know if it's prone to microphonics for my first DIY cable =D


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





pxss said:


> Does anyone know where to get the Viablue NF-A7 y-splitter in the US?
> Also has anyone used the Viablue sleeving? I want t know if it's prone to microphonics for my first DIY cable =D


 
  I don't think any of them have the NF-A7, but as the US dealers, they  might be able to order you some:  http://viablue.de/com/usa.shtml
   
  And, yes the Viablue sleeving will be a little prone to cable noise, as it is made from plastic fibers of some sort.  Not the worst, but more suited to interconnects, speaker cables, power cables, etc.


----------



## PXSS

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> I don't think any of them have the NF-A7, but as the US dealers, they  might be able to order you some:  http://viablue.de/com/usa.shtml
> 
> And, yes the Viablue sleeving will be a little prone to cable noise, as it is made from plastic fibers of some sort.  Not the worst, but more suited to interconnects, speaker cables, power cables, etc.


 
  Thanks for the quick reply. 
  I'll check with av-outlet and see if they can order it.
  Will adding a cotton sleeve under it make it any better? I was thinking of only sleeving below the y-split.


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> You were able to get paracord around that braid? Impressive.


 
  The picture of the wire I put up is 4 wire, the braid I used for the male-male cable was only 3 wire, so it was much thinner. I only took the picture of the 4 wire braid because that's the only bit of the wire I have left.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





pxss said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> I'll check with av-outlet and see if they can order it.
> Will adding a cotton sleeve under it make it any better? I was thinking of only sleeving below the y-split.


 
  Cotton will help with the transfer of sound directly to the wires.  You might try some sort of layer at the plug as well.  It probably won't be that bad if you don't move around a lot.  And once you are playing music, you probably won't hear anything.


----------



## juntom10

Ah. Just ordered mogami quad cable and some right angled 3.5mm, rca connectors...to make some interconnects...


----------



## PXSS

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Cotton will help with the transfer of sound directly to the wires.  You might try some sort of layer at the plug as well.  It probably won't be that bad if you don't move around a lot.  And once you are playing music, you probably won't hear anything.


 
  What do you mean by layering at the plug? I was going to use heatshrink to keep leads from touching inside the plug and then some more to keep the sleeves in place. using hot glue as necessary.


----------



## pexon

Anyone had experience with EL wire and know if I can power it off a USB plug?


----------



## PXSS

Quote: 





pexon said:


> Anyone had experience with EL wire and know if I can power it off a USB plug?


 
  Yeah, you need a 5v usb inverter available on ebay and amazon.
  One of my friends used it to light up his desk when his computer was on and it looked pretty neat.
  It's cheap too


----------



## alfa147x

kyoshiro said:


> As someone who has spent a bit on power cables and didnt really get any significant results, I would place this as the last thing on your list to do, go make some other cables first




Oh I'm not looking to make anything sound better. Just make exposed wires look neater and cleaner.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Personally, I would avoid using that wire (or any Navships wire) for headphone cables.  I love it for interconnects or internal wiring, but it picks up and conducts a lot of physical noise.  The teflon is thick and the stranding low relative to higher end wire, so it is a little stiffer than you want for cables, especially portable cables that will move around and flex a lot.
> 
> If you are ok spending the money, Toxic Cables is easily your best bet in the UK for high quality wire that is meant specifically for headphone cables.  There are other sellers in the US that I am aware of, but most likely will be more expensive due to shipping.


 
   
  Are there other sellers of the pure silver wire similar to Toxic Cables, other than Plussound in LA?  I am looking for something 26ga, that I can get a little faster than a week to ten days from UK!


----------



## cute

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Personally, I would avoid using that wire (or any Navships wire) for headphone cables.  I love it for interconnects or internal wiring, but it picks up and conducts a lot of physical noise.  The teflon is thick and the stranding low relative to higher end wire, so it is a little stiffer than you want for cables, especially portable cables that will move around and flex a lot.
> 
> If you are ok spending the money, Toxic Cables is easily your best bet in the UK for high quality wire that is meant specifically for headphone cables.  There are other sellers in the US that I am aware of, but most likely will be more expensive due to shipping.


 
   
  Are there other sellers of the pure silver wire similar to Toxic Cables, other than Plussound in LA?  I am looking for something 26ga, that I can get a little faster than a week to ten days from UK!


----------



## Noone025

Navships on ebay maybe?
   
  http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/navships/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## cute

Quote: 





rianchaos said:


> firstly, sorry for the typo. I edited that.
> 
> secondly, I personally believe that both signal and ground have to be of the same quality. Better ground will end up with better result. Eg: I used both Jena Ultrawire for my mini2mini cable and someone uses Jena Ultrawire for signal and Mogami 2534 for ground. Compared both of them and sounded different. so if you have the cash, always go for better ground


 
  I was thinking of using good quality SPC for signal and Mogami 2534 for ground....can you explain how the two cables sounded different?


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





cute said:


> Are there other sellers of the pure silver wire similar to Toxic Cables, other than Plussound in LA?  I am looking for something 26ga, that I can get a little faster than a week to ten days from UK!


 
  Quote: 





noone025 said:


> Navships on ebay maybe?


 
   
  Navships' teflon wire is silver plated copper, not pure silver.
   
  Moon Audio sells 24ga silver cable for headphones.


----------



## samye14

Hey
   
  I'm considering making some cables for fun. i found two different posts making slightly different cables.
   
  this is the link to making triple braided poorly shielded silver cables:
   
  http://diyaudioprojects.com/Power/diySilver/
   
  and this is the link to a shielded copper cable:
   
  http://diyaudioprojects.com/Power/DIY-Shielded-RCA-Interconnect-Cables/
   
  i noticed that with the silver cables, the guide says to only ground the shield wire on the source end, where as the copper cable seem to use the shield as the ground link. doesn't that cause issues and noise? i'm slightly confused as to what the guy in the second guide did with his cable. can someone explain? thanks


----------



## DingoSmuggler

Quote: 





samye14 said:


> i noticed that with the silver cables, the guide says to only ground the shield wire on the source end, where as the copper cable seem to use the shield as the ground link. doesn't that cause issues and noise? i'm slightly confused as to what the guy in the second guide did with his cable. can someone explain? thanks


 
  The 2nd link is the correct way to construct an RCA cable. Using the shield as the ground wire like this, is best practice.


----------



## samye14

oh hmmmm then what is the problem about creating ground loops or something?? so the third wire is not needed?


----------



## DingoSmuggler

Quote: 





samye14 said:


> oh hmmmm then what is the problem about creating ground loops or something?? so the third wire is not needed?


 
  Single ended connection like RCAs is *signal* and *ground*. So your 2 pieces of gear interconnected by your RCA cable are going to have their grounds connected (unless you decide to use an isolation transformer).
  Cable topology, shielding, materials, twisting, braiding, etc, doesn't really impact your grounding scheme.
   
  The 3rd wire in that 1st cable is a bit of a mystery, its not going to be all that useful as a shield. If you want to do a 3 wire braid, then why not just connect 2 wires as ground, 1 as signal.


----------



## samye14

oh no i wasn't sure what hte right cable design was. i saw in a thread on this forum (can't remember what it is exactly) some guy was saying his cable was picking up hum from his amp (i think...) and his solution was to make his own shielded cable. and it was suggested to him that he only ground the shield on the source end apparently it was successful. but i guess i'll stick with the majority opinion. haha thanks


----------



## ostewart

can i just ask, is there any real diference using separate ground to the headphones with a 4 cable braid rather than 3 cable braid to y-split then split ground from there?
   
  Thanks
   
  As from what i know, crosstalk isnt a big problem with headphones


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> can i just ask, is there any real diference using separate ground to the headphones with a 4 cable braid rather than 3 cable braid to y-split then split ground from there?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> As from what i know, crosstalk isnt a big problem with headphones


 
   
  No. No real difference from a crosstalk or sq standpoint. If you are going to be using a balanced amplifier, obviously, you need the four conductors, but not otherwise. 
   
  From an aesthetic perspective, I happen to prefer 4 wire round braids for my main cables, but that's cosmetic only.


----------



## cute

I'd like to learn to do a 4 wire square braid like the one in picture upper left.  Anyone have instructions for this with pictures?


----------



## alfa147x

Does anyone have the Denon AH-D7000? How can I emulate the cable? 

Also how do you cable headphones for a balanced amp?

Edit:


----------



## wje

Quote: 





alfa147x said:


> Does anyone have the Denon AH-D7000? How can I emulate the cable?
> 
> Also how do you cable headphones for a balanced amp?


 
   
   
   
  You could handle your cable quest with a 4-pin XLR connector.  Here is a diagram that I made for the HifiMAN cable, but the polarity should be the same.


----------



## ostewart

Thanks, I prefer 4 braid too, but used 3 on one as I didn't have enough cable


----------



## cute

Does anyone have a source for double wall 3/8" heatshrink without adhesive?  For Sennheiser Plugs without oozing adhesive!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cute said:


> Does anyone have a source for double wall 3/8" heatshrink without adhesive?  For Sennheiser Plugs without oozing adhesive!


 
  AVoutlet is my source for all things heatshrink.  They have fantastic 3 to 1 heatshrink from Techflex by the foot and at great prices.  Not sure if it is technically double wall, but at 3 to 1, it provides good toughness when shrunk down.
   
  AVoutlet is also a distributor for Viablue stuff if you are interested.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cute said:


> I'd like to learn to do a 4 wire square braid like the one in picture upper left.  Anyone have instructions for this with pictures?


 
  http://www.seekyee.com/Slings/howtos.htm


----------



## cute

I have been using that link to learn those braiding techniques, and it is very helpful.  Found the link a while ago, but I don't see a four wire braid that yeilds the look that DHC pictures.....I only see the round braid that I have been using!
   
  Anyone?


----------



## TrollDragon

4 wire is either flat or round, there is a crown sinnet braid but I don't think it would be good for wire. Just keychains... 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cute

I found the 4 wire square braid as pictured in the photo below, gave it a practice try, and I like the looks.  Next headphone cable i braid will have this look!  It is different than any of the braids on seekyee.com.  A lot of variations in braiding techniqe out there.  Fun to try somthing other than the round braid for headphone cables!


----------



## Shootinputin187

Can i just ask a quick question, im gonna make a lod and quite a few other cabkes + HD589 mini xlr mod. I though hot glue is essential, how about epoxy?


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Can i just ask a quick question, im gonna make a lod and quite a few other cabkes + HD589 mini xlr mod. I though hot glue is essential, how about epoxy?


 
   
  Epoxy to me is a little more flexible and lasts longer, pretty much like silicone.
  I recommend using it on LOD's to resist long term bends.
   
  For cables you can also use it for a little reassurance.
   
*Tim*


----------



## ardgedee

Depends on the epoxy you use. The two-part epoxy I use dries solid to a clay or ceramic-like hardness and is brittle rather than flexible.

For whatever it's worth I've rarely used hot glue and have never used silicone when making cables. It's not really necessary for basic cable making, unless you're doing things like patching and sealing holes in headphone cups.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Can i just ask a quick question, im gonna make a lod and quite a few other cabkes + HD589 mini xlr mod. I though hot glue is essential, how about epoxy?


 
  I use hotglue to retain mild flexibility and the ability to reheat and reshape.
   
  Most epoxies that I have seen dry very hard and are basically permanent.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> I use hotglue to retain mild flexibility and the ability to reheat and reshape.
> 
> Most epoxies that I have seen dry very hard and are basically permanent.


 
  You're not using the right one then.
   
  Hot glue is somewhat flexible, but once it peels, it stays off.
  Epoxy is harder to hit that peel state, as it is a little more flexible and sticks harder (the one i use).
   
  And i don't think anyone uses silicone for cables, i was just giving an example of it's benefits in relation to silicone.
   





   
*Tim*


----------



## ardgedee

cssarrow: What specific brand of epoxy are you using? You're not describing properties I'm familiar with epoxy having.


----------



## liamstrain

I use a high-heat hot glue for a few purposes, including using it to maintain insulation in tight quarters between soldered wires that might flex. I like the reversability of it as well. 
   
  I don't build LODs though, and don't really require the permanence or toughness of an epoxy. And like ardgedee - am not familiar with any that have the properties you are listing. Maybe a solvent based flexible glue like E-6000...


----------



## dxanex

Curious if anyone has tried gold-plated copper wire? Would there be any benefits over silver or copper, warranting the much higher price? (aside from aesthetics, I guess...)


----------



## liamstrain

No benefits I can see. Only drawbacks (cost, scarcity, increased resistance at the skin level). There shouldn't be any audible difference.


----------



## heystupid

Registering to ask this question.
   
  Does anybody know where to buy some Supra MP-8's in the USA?
  I've only found a few European distributors that jack up the shipping if to the US.
  thanks


----------



## liamstrain

You might write to Supra and see if they have a US distributor. As far as I know though, I don't think they have anyone. 
   
  There are a lot of other good connector manufacturers out there too.


----------



## PXSS

Supra Cables Distributor list: http://www.jenving.se/?p=distri
   
  They seem to have one distributor but they dont seem to carry that type of connector.
  http://www.sjofnhifi.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## liamstrain

Oh - hey, a link in there. 
   
  Supra North America dealer list - I stand corrected. No why the hell doesn't the actual Supra site include this information? 
   
  http://www.sjofnhifi.com/supradealer.html


----------



## lawrywild

Budget solid silver RCA interconnects using Qables 24awg silver and rean plugs


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





lawrywild said:


> Budget solid silver RCA interconnects using Qables 24awg silver and rean plugs


 
   
  Very nice!
  Keep up the good work!
   
  Quality RCA cables are very important.
   
*Tim*


----------



## yuujin

Finally got around to making a CIEM cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> cssarrow: What specific brand of epoxy are you using? You're not describing properties I'm familiar with epoxy having.


 
  I would like to know the brand also, never come across such an epoxy and i have tried many.


----------



## cssarrow

Loctite i replaced some time ago.
   
  SmartAdhesives E6 Epoxy is my go to now.
   
*Tim*


----------



## Toxic Cables

That would be the liquid type epoxy, just like glue. Messy.


----------



## cssarrow

That's your opinion.
  However, it works just fine for me.
  I use a mini motor (made for fishing rod repair) and just apply with small brush.
   
  Loctite 1-Minute Transparent Yellow is also pretty good.
   
*Tim*


----------



## FraGGleR

cssarrow said:


> That's your opinion.
> However, it works just fine for me.
> I use a mini motor (made for fishing rod repair) and just apply with small brush.
> 
> ...




I think hotglue is safer for me. I have a tendency to get liquid glues all over me. Ruined a pair of jeans last week when I accidentally squirted super glue near my crotch.


----------



## cssarrow

fraggler said:


> I think hotglue is safer for me. I have a tendency to get liquid glues all over me. Ruined a pair of jeans last week when I accidentally squirted super glue near my crotch.




That gave me the strangest imagery.
If you know what i mean.

>_^


----------



## Armaegis

That's either a wink or a squint... and both worry me just a bit.


----------



## cssarrow

armaegis said:


> That's either a wink or a squint... and both worry me just a bit.




That was directed towards you my love.


----------



## ardgedee

I've tried craft glue of various kinds and haven't gotten results as satisfactory as when using hot glue or glue-lined shrink wrap. But if they work better for your technique, that's awesome.


----------



## TrollDragon

JB Weld and Gorilla Glue are my glues of choice. The Gorilla has to be clamped and it expands so be very sparing with it. The JB Weld is permanent period.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> That gave me the strangest imagery.
> If you know what i mean.
> 
> >_^


 
  Lol.  That is why I can't use the jeans anymore.  It doesn't look like I was gluing electronics components together...


----------



## TrollDragon

Now there's an image... 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Lol.  That is why I can't use the jeans anymore.  It doesn't look like I was gluing electronics components together...


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> That was directed towards you my love.


 
   
  At last, we can dispense with the charade my little monkeybutter...


----------



## Shootinputin187

Has anyone tried loctite standard "fast glue"?


----------



## SeanDavid010

So, I had a bunch of red/white and black/white checkered paracord in a drawer, a handful of Amphenol RCA plugs, and some free time on my hands.  The results were as follows:
   
  My last running-whip weave that I did with an interconnect seemed (to me, anyways) to be better suited to Speaker cables, so I whipped up a set.  12 individual strands, and it came out beautifully:
   

   
  Next up was a 3.5mm to RCA cable I had been intending to make for awhile.  4 strands of 24awg solid copper to a right-angle Neutrik connector:
   
   

   
  Finally, I made some new RCA interconnects.  Simple, but they sound great:
   
   

   
  The look of the cables reminded me of the cords of old power tools I used to find in my Grandfather's garage as a kid.


----------



## wje

Just a simple pair of 10" interconnects built this past weekend.
   
Materials:
   
  - Canare Starquad cable
  - Radio Shack RCA connectors
  - Techflex - Black with neon blue interwoven stripe (PET)
  - Small piece of shrink tube at each end to keep the Techflex in place
   
   

   
   
  Granted, I just perform cable work when I need a set of cables done for a unique purpose in one of my systems, or a headphone cable for one reason or another.   However, my hat goes off to those who spend their time building cables on a full-time basis.  This certainly is a process that I'll call a "labor of love" - I love the methodology of working with the materials and the construction, but couldn't do this on a full-time basis due to some carpal tunnel as well as what seems like some arthritis setting into my hands - which requires taking breaks along the way.
   
  I did purchase some Neutrik / Rean RCA connectors this past week for a few other upcoming cable builds.  The Neutrik / Rean is quite a good connector for a few cents less than the Radio Shack RCA connectors, and if you buy the Neutrik / Rean with a bunch of other cable supplies, they can end up costing less than the RS variety if you don't have to count in the shipping charges.


----------



## Armaegis

Man, our Radio Shacks up here don't offer nearly as nice connectors. They only have the cheapo plastic ones.


----------



## FraGGleR

Found a bargain on HD800 connectors... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plug-for-Sennheiser-HD800-HD800-AR-Youpuragu-Audio-New-Free-Shipping-/170990895634?pt=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item27cfda0212


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Found a bargain on HD800 connectors... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plug-for-Sennheiser-HD800-HD800-AR-Youpuragu-Audio-New-Free-Shipping-/170990895634?pt=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item27cfda0212


 
   
  I forget the company that has those made, but they have some HD650 connectors also, which are $120+ and look very nice.


----------



## Armaegis

It doesn't actually say for a pair of them does it?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Here's my custom made HD800 connector, which i had made for my 18AWG cables. Here it is shown with the Canare L-4E5C wire as an example, as more are familiar with it. The connector accepts a total diameter of 5mm.
   
  Would love to get some HD650 connectors made next.
   
  I will be putting it on my eBay store in the new few days, price will be around £28 a pair, cheaper then the ones i currently sell and i feel my own one's are of a better quality.
   
   
  
   
  CIEM connectors not also available, which come with solder cups on the pins, which makes for easier and less messy soldering and much more secure joints. The holes fit my 26AWG wires perfectly.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I forget the company that has those made, but they have some HD650 connectors also, which are $120+ and look very nice.


 
  Definitely look nice, but $300?  Some of the Acoustic Revive cables are more expensive than the HD800s themselves!
   
  And very nice looking HD800 connectors.  A godsend to someone like me who likes to sleeve individual wires.  I might shoot for an 8 wire cable for my HD800s if I decide to keep them.  Thanks for sharing them with the community.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Definitely look nice, but $300?  Some of the Acoustic Revive cables are more expensive than the HD800s themselves!
> 
> And very nice looking HD800 connectors.  A godsend to someone like me who likes to sleeve individual wires.  I might shoot for an 8 wire cable for my HD800s if I decide to keep them.  Thanks for sharing them with the community.


 
  That's who makes those, Acoustic Revive.
   
  I can fit 12 of my 26AWG wires in to each of my HD800 connectors, so 4 sleeved wires should be no problem. I also have the same connector in the smaller standard size available.
  I had enough of having to mod the HD800 connector, even for the 24AWG wires, so decided to get my own made, saves me a lot of time on each cable now.
   
  My new custom aluminium Y splitters will also go for sale on my eBay store in the next couple days also.
  They are chrome plated with scratch resistant coating.
   
   
  
   
  The ones i use on my own cables, have my logo on them.
   
   

   
  I will post some pictures of some personal cables i have made myself, next week.


----------



## lawrywild

How heavy are those y-splits? Very cool.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





lawrywild said:


> How heavy are those y-splits? Very cool.


 
  8.2g, 9.6g with the screws and nuts. The Viablue come in at 13.7g. I do stock every type of the Viablue ones also.


----------



## cute

Does anyone know the makeup/material that Cardas 4 X 24 is?  Looks like pure copper to me.....but it takes a lot of heat to even tin.  Compared to the DHC, Mogami, silver, SPC wire that I have used in the past.  The Senn Cardas connectors with this wire are dificult for me to solder because of the amount of heat required.  Using flux and 63/37 solder, and I'm getting very frustrated with this!


----------



## DingoSmuggler

They're litz wire, so each strand of copper is enamelled, so they are insulated from each other. It lowers the self-inductance of the wire, but makes it a pain to solder.
  You will need to tin the wires by themselves prior to connecting them to a plug.


----------



## ardgedee

Easiest way I've found to strip very fine-stranded litz wire is to use a small butane torch to burn the enamel off. Heavier wire you might be able to do it by thoroughly tinning the cut end of the wire (rather than the side) and letting the heat from the iron do the job.


----------



## elbandito

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Easiest way I've found to strip very fine-stranded litz wire is to use a small butane torch to burn the enamel off. Heavier wire you might be able to do it by thoroughly tinning the cut end of the wire (rather than the side) and letting the heat from the iron do the job.


 
  is there any chance hurting the cable by over-heating it, whether it's litz, stranded, or solid?


----------



## ardgedee

Yes, but you will melt off the enamel of the litz wire before you can anneal the copper. The enamel is really thin and while it's enough to interfere with tinning, it's barely there and is usually designed to burn/evaporate/shrink away without damaging the metal.

The thicker insulation used for wire and cable jackets won't go as easily, and usually isn't meant to.


----------



## funch

I've made several cables, and wired a few amps using my favorite (Cardas) wire, and here's how I do it.
   
  I fan the wire out, lay it flat on my table, and use an Xacto knife to gently scrape the enamel off one side, then flip it over and do the other side.
   
  Then I twist the wire together back together, put a bit of Cardas paste flux on the freshley scraped part, and apply heat from my iron.
   
  Next, I apply a generous amount of solder and leave the iron on it to burn off the remaining enamel (Cardas uses Teflon sleeving so it doesn't shrink back
  too much). Then I use the iron tip to wipe off the excess solder and burned off enamel. I should mention that I have my iron turned up quite high.
   
  Labor intensive, but I feel that it is worth it. BTW, as far as I know, the Cardas #24 chassis wire is the same wire that's in the 4 x 24 cabling. I've stopped
  using the 4 x 24 stuff and just use the chassis wire. I loosely braid it and cover it with multifilament nylon. It's more flexible, and considering how the
  price of the 4 x 24 stuff is heading into the stratoshpere, a heck of a lot cheaper. I know that I lose the shielding doing it that way, but I haven't noticed
  any problems with hum at all.
   
  FWIW


----------



## FraGGleR

I haven't worked with the Cardas wire specifically, but if you deal with litz wire on a regular basis, a solder pot is invaluable.  Heat her up, dip and drag, and you are done.  Stripped and tinned in one move.


----------



## funch

I've looked into them, but never felt the cost was worth it for me.


----------



## FraGGleR

I don't know what I have since I got it as a hand me down from a friend, but it looks similar to this:  http://www.amazon.com/Tenma-DR-7339NB-150W-Soldering-Pot/dp/B008DJRSM8
   
  Don't know how it compares to the ones that cost in the hundreds, but if you make a lot of cables, this and a proper heatgun are great investments.


----------



## heystupid

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Oh - hey, a link in there.
> 
> Supra North America dealer list - I stand corrected. No why the hell doesn't the actual Supra site include this information?
> 
> http://www.sjofnhifi.com/supradealer.html


 
  Thanks liamstrain! I actually live just a few minutes from Morro Bay so I can just walk in! I bought some small black Pailiccs and some neutrik plugs (3.5mm and mini-xlr), but Supra's look pretty sweet especially with the 80's style looking MDR-V6's


----------



## funch

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> I don't know what I have since I got it as a hand me down from a friend, but it looks similar to this:  http://www.amazon.com/Tenma-DR-7339NB-150W-Soldering-Pot/dp/B008DJRSM8
> 
> Don't know how it compares to the ones that cost in the hundreds, but if you make a lot of cables, this and a proper heatgun are great investments.


 
   
  Wow! That's a lot cheaper than the pots I had seen. Thanks for the link.


----------



## 2NE1

Soldering Pots work beautifully.


----------



## ARealHero

Any suggestions for a cable I can use for my ATH-M50? I'd prefer something similar to the stock M50 cable, thanks in advance.


----------



## 2NE1

Quote:


arealhero said:


> Any suggestions for a cable I can use for my ATH-M50? I'd prefer something similar to the stock M50 cable, thanks in advance.


 
  Are you making one yourself?


----------



## cssarrow

If you're looking for a cable/wire similar to the stock, Mogami has some similar looking black pvc ones.


----------



## jeremyzone

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> The Clear USB cable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I know this post is a few months, but I am very interested in making a similar cable. It looks very clean!
   
  I am looking at the clear 3:1 heat shrink on AVOutlet and I was wondering if you remember the diameter needed to do something like this, Fraggler? Is this just a single layer of heatshrink? Is the heatshrink at both the A and B end the same diameter but just shrunk down more on the smaller B connector?
   
  Also, what braiding method is used here?
   
  Cheers!
  -jeremyzone


----------



## cssarrow

jeremyzone said:


> I know this post is a few months, but I am very interested in making a similar cable. It looks very clean!
> 
> I am looking at the clear 3:1 heat shrink on AVOutlet and I was wondering if you remember the diameter needed to do something like this, Fraggler? Is this just a single layer of heatshrink? Is the heatshrink at both the A and B end the same diameter but just shrunk down more on the smaller B connector?
> Also, what braiding method is used here?
> ...




It's pretty see-thru so i'm taking a guess it's a 2:1, could be a 3:1 though.
Round Litz Braid.
Most likely a 1/4" heatshrink before the enclosure cap, then a 3/8" over the entire thing.
3/8" fits on both A and B, however you'll need to stretch the heatshrink a little for type A side.

If you plan on using shielding, make sure you solder it on the inside before putting the cap over. 
Soldering on the outside would work too, but would look unprofessional after you put the heatshrink over.
If you accidentally solder on the outside, you can use some 100-200 grit sand paper to brush off the excess.

Tim


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





jeremyzone said:


> I know this post is a few months, but I am very interested in making a similar cable. It looks very clean!
> 
> I am looking at the clear 3:1 heat shrink on AVOutlet and I was wondering if you remember the diameter needed to do something like this, Fraggler? Is this just a single layer of heatshrink? Is the heatshrink at both the A and B end the same diameter but just shrunk down more on the smaller B connector?
> 
> ...


 
  Pretty sure I used 3 to 1 1/2" on both ends (very versatile size).  That is the beauty of 3 to 1.  Looks like I might have done some 3/8" near the connector grip for added stability, but a double layer of 1/2" should work as well if you are worried.  Normally, I use some glueshrink to really secure and seal USB ends, but this one was more and exercise in simplicity and transparency.  Has held up quite well.  I feel that AVoutlet has it cheap enough that I usually get a few feet of 1/2", 3/8", and 1/4" to cover nearly all scenarios.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Pretty sure I used 3 to 1 1/2" on both ends (very versatile size).  That is the beauty of 3 to 1.  Looks like I might have done some 3/8" near the connector grip for added stability, but a double layer of 1/2" should work as well if you are worried.  Normally, I use some glueshrink to really secure and seal USB ends, but this one was more and exercise in simplicity and transparency.  Has held up quite well.  I feel that AVoutlet has it cheap enough that I usually get a few feet of 1/2", 3/8", and 1/4" to cover nearly all scenarios.


 
  Oh and that is the standard 4 wire round braid that is most commonly used round here.  
   
  Here is a good resource for braiding:  http://www.seekyee.com/Slings/howtos.htm


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> It's pretty see-thru so i'm taking a guess it's a 2:1, could be a 3:1 though.
> Round Litz Braid.
> Most likely a 1/4" heatshrink before the enclosure cap, then a 3/8" over the entire thing.
> 3/8" fits on both A and B, however you'll need to stretch the heatshrink a little for type A side.
> ...


 
  Yes, Tim has good advice for the shielding and keeping it clean.
   
  I haven't noticed any adverse effects not having a shield.


----------



## jeremyzone

Thanks a ton for your help, csarrow and Fraggler!
   
  I was thinking of making one without shield on it. I know it's definitely far from being up to USB spec to do it that way but if it doesn't work well then I'll go back and make another one or whatever
   
  I need to get some pics off my camera of my first cable I made last week. Turned out way better than expected


----------



## DutchGFX

So, I'm making a 4 pin to dual 3 pin cable, as well as a hifiman dual hifiman to 1/4 cable. I would like to know what wire I should use. I used Mogami quad last Job but it was so thick and heavy, and not flexible, that I decided not to even use the cable. I was thinking this time I would use individual strands, insulate them, and Teflon them, so, which wire should I get? Flexibility is very important, I love the AKG stock cable flexibility if it helps.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





dutchgfx said:


> So, I'm making a 4 pin to dual 3 pin cable, as well as a hifiman dual hifiman to 1/4 cable. I would like to know what wire I should use. I used Mogami quad last Job but it was so thick and heavy, and not flexible, that I decided not to even use the cable. I was thinking this time I would use individual strands, insulate them, and Teflon them, so, which wire should I get? Flexibility is very important, I love the AKG stock cable flexibility if it helps.


 
  Inside of the AKG stock cable (light green) looks like this:

   
  Seems to be borderline between 24 and 26AWG.
  It also has a few strands of cotton wrapped with it (not shown in picture) for dampening/strain purposes.
   
  If it's flexibility you need, i recommend 26AWG.
  You should be fine with a PE insulated wire.
  But if you want it "teflon specific", then you can use a teflon insulated wire then wrap it with some PTFE plumbers tape for a little dampening which would help with the microphonics a little.
   
  Just make sure you use some activated rosin flux, it would make your job a whole lot easier (wetting purposes).
   
*Tim*


----------



## DutchGFX

Yeah I reterminated it, so I see how it works, generally. I just don't know where I would buy the wire from inside the cable. Like, can i just buy radioshack wire lol? Or should i buy Mogami and take the wires out of the rubber?


----------



## liamstrain

I do the latter - taking the innards out of mogami 2893 so I can braid it. There are some sellers on ebay who've done it for you, and other places (like Toxic cables) sell their own better versions.


----------



## PXSS

Been doing some research on cables and am a little confused.
  So:
  Cardas 4x24: Oxygen-Free Copper - Litz conductors - no info on strand count - not cryo treated? - $20 for 4X1 foot shielded (moon-audio)
  DHC Nucleotide: Ohno Continuous Casting Copper - not litz? - 42 strands @ 40awg. - cryo treated - $2 per foot
  Toxic Cables: Ohno Continuous Casting Copper - not litz? - 50 strands - cryo treated. - ~$2 per foot
   
  I guess my question is how does the cardas cable compare to the other 2 seeing as it is a litz conductor but doesn't use OCC copper or is cryo treated.
  Where is the best source for cardas 4x24?
  Are there any DIY Cables out there that are OCC copper litz conductors?
   
  Is it all just a scam and I should just use mogami?!?! =P


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





pxss said:


> Been doing some research on cables and am a little confused.
> So:
> Cardas 4x24: Oxygen-Free Copper - Litz conductors - no info on strand count - not cryo treated? - $20 for 4X1 foot shielded (moon-audio)
> DHC Nucleotide: Ohno Continuous Casting Copper - not litz? - 42 strands @ 40awg. - cryo treated - $2 per foot
> ...


 
  Go search the sound science forum for past holy wars about your last statement.  There are those who believe that paper clips soldered together will work just as well as the finest wires on the market.  You will have to sort it out for yourself unfortunately.
   
  Cardas seems to be rising in price quite a bit and at this point doesn't seem very cost effective unless you find a dealer willing to cut you a deal.  If you want premade cable with shielding like the Cardas, you can look at Moon Audio's offerings.  Not litz, but OCC copper and silver.  Pretty reasonably priced, too.
   
  As far as I know there is no OCC copper litz available to the DIY crowd.  Regular Type2 litz wire is available on the web and ebay if you google around.


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> <snip>
> There are those who believe that paper clips soldered together will work just as well as the finest wires on the market.
> </snip>


 
  I keep a can of freeze spray handy to cryo *Mein Paper Clipen *it tames the highs after the solder is applied...


----------



## liamstrain

clothes hangers... paper clips have too much resistance. Not much in the way of durability or flexibility either. :/
   
  But yes, check out sound science for as much serious discussion as you can handle about metal choice, treatment, configuration and audibility. For my own part, I have yet to see compelling evidence, or even sound theoretical speculation, to suggest that for audio (especially headphone and interconnect usage) cryo/occ/litz/silver etc. make any difference whatsoever - if the R/L/C values are not way out of wack due to faulty construction or bad design choices, there should be no audible or measurable difference between any of them.


----------



## TrollDragon

And I only use these ones as they are "More Musical" than your standard office stationary brand...
   
  I specifically use the headphone ones for headphones... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry had to be done... back to serious now.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





pxss said:


> Toxic Cables: Ohno Continuous Casting Copper - not litz? - 50 strands - cryo treated. - ~$2 per foot
> 
> I guess my question is how does the cardas cable compare to the other 2 seeing as it is a litz conductor but doesn't use OCC copper or is cryo treated.
> Where is the best source for cardas 4x24?
> ...


 
  We do have black cotton sleeved Litz available also, not had a chance to list it yet.


----------



## Armaegis

liamstrain said:


> clothes hangers... paper clips have too much resistance. Not much in the way of durability or flexibility either. :/
> 
> But yes, check out sound science for as much serious discussion as you can handle about metal choice, treatment, configuration and audibility.


 
   
  I'm a metallurgist... and I don't step foot in that place...


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I'm a metallurgist... and I don't step foot in that place...


 
   
  Hah! You should - especially if you do much to cover the behavior of electricity in materials, not just the other more physical properties). But they also need more electrical engineers, and audio engineers.


----------



## Armaegis

My specialty and research are more on the physical and microstructural side of things, so I'm sure I'd get dismissed by them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I'd bet dollars to doughnuts I'm probably one of the very few in there who've ever actually looked at "grain structures" and etc under electron microscope.


----------



## jeremyzone

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> My specialty and research are more on the physical and microstructural side of things, so I'm sure I'd get dismissed by them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   


 This sounds too technical for the sound science forum


----------



## Armaegis

I actually offered one time in the science forum that if someone would send me some pieces of wire, I'd put it under the SEM and take some images.
   
  No takers.


----------



## liamstrain

Bah - nobody would argue about differences in grain structure - what they would argue would be electrical behavior related to it, and the audibility thereof. 
   

   
  There are a good number of actual scientists who would love to have real data and experiences on this stuff to work with, rather than just theory, induction/deduction, and far removed tests of unknown methodology.


----------



## Fiend

I know this site and its followers are not fans of beats by Dre, and I'm not either. But i just acquired pair
beats executive for a price i couldn't pass on. I'm asking for any help. The 1/8 stereo connector has
been severed. Iam attempting to solder a new connector, but the wire has 5 leads and the only
connector i can get my hands on is a 3 pole stereo connector. Using that connector can i somehow wire
it up sothat the headphones work? Also i believe that these particular ones was a working display
model. Does anyone have a wiring diagram that i could follow?Anything would help, any suggestions
greatly appreciated.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> We do have black cotton sleeved Litz available also, not had a chance to list it yet.


 
  please post all details and price of this wire. - strand count, awg, other insulation materials, etc...  VERY interested!


----------



## roadcykler

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I actually offered one time in the science forum that if someone would send me some pieces of wire, I'd put it under the SEM and take some images.
> 
> No takers.


 
  Imagine that. I once asked a metallurgist about how cryogenically "treating" a cable might change the crystal structure and when he stopped laughing he said that IF they changed or re-aligned, they'd go right back to their previous state once they got back to room temperature.


----------



## Armaegis

Well technically... it'd be possible to reduce residual stresses and create microstructural changes that would persist upon warming back up... but those same microstructural changes (most likely recrystallization or precipitated phases) are also going to create more grain boundaries and lattice parameter mismatches which is the opposite of what all the fancy cables want to be.


----------



## ARealHero

My dog chewed through my M50's cable and I was thinking of doing a removable cable mod instead of repairing the stock cable just in case it happens again I could just buy a new cable. 
  I'm not sure if I should buy a pre-made cable (The Aiaiai TMA-1 Straight Cable) or solder one myself and keep what remains of the cable so I can still use the 6.5 mm jack it has without having to get an adapter. Any suggestions?


----------



## PXSS

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Go search the sound science forum for past holy wars about your last statement.  There are those who believe that paper clips soldered together will work just as well as the finest wires on the market.  You will have to sort it out for yourself unfortunately.
> 
> Cardas seems to be rising in price quite a bit and at this point doesn't seem very cost effective unless you find a dealer willing to cut you a deal.  If you want premade cable with shielding like the Cardas, you can look at Moon Audio's offerings.  Not litz, but OCC copper and silver.  Pretty reasonably priced, too.
> 
> As far as I know there is no OCC copper litz available to the DIY crowd.  Regular Type2 litz wire is available on the web and ebay if you google around.


 
  The fellas in that forum are intimidating hahaha (and a little too emotional XD), I'm to scared to post and start WWIII. =P
   
  That's what I thought, everyone who used to stock them now either charges a ridiculous amount or just stopped carrying them. Shame really.
   
  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> clothes hangers... paper clips have too much resistance. Not much in the way of durability or flexibility either. :/
> 
> But yes, check out sound science for as much serious discussion as you can handle about metal choice, treatment, configuration and audibility. For my own part, I have yet to see compelling evidence, or even sound theoretical speculation, to suggest that for audio (especially headphone and interconnect usage) cryo/occ/litz/silver etc. make any difference whatsoever - if the R/L/C values are not way out of wack due to faulty construction or bad design choices, there should be no audible or measurable difference between any of them.


 
  Read above.
  Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> And I only use these ones as they are "More Musical" than your standard office stationary brand...
> 
> I specifically use the headphone ones for headphones...
> 
> ...


 
  Those are just perfect for the cable I'm building!
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> We do have black cotton sleeved Litz available also, not had a chance to list it yet.


 
  More info please!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





br777 said:


> please post all details and price of this wire. - strand count, awg, other insulation materials, etc...  VERY interested!


 
  24AWG using 5 bundles of 21 strands = 105 strands covered in black cotton. Price will be £2.20 per feet.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





arealhero said:


> My dog chewed through my M50's cable and I was thinking of doing a removable cable mod instead of repairing the stock cable just in case it happens again I could just buy a new cable.
> I'm not sure if I should buy a pre-made cable (The Aiaiai TMA-1 Straight Cable) or solder one myself and keep what remains of the cable so I can still use the 6.5 mm jack it has without having to get an adapter. Any suggestions?


 
  I'd do a removable cable, but not exactly like you were planning (though you certainly could still use the stock cable and just make it removable):
   
  I'd make 2 cables.  1 with a 3.5mm plug and another with a 6.3mm plug.  That way you don't need to use an adapter.
   
  For the headphone portion, I can't remember but I think there should be enough room on the can for a mini-xlr jack.  The locking ability of that jack/plug combo would certainly be a benefit.


----------



## juntom10

I just made an interconnect cable.
   
  Mogami Quad + Neutrik right angled connectors.
   
  I really like it!
   
  I made a mistake with the connector (first time trying this connector), but i really like it. Very high quality.


----------



## ostewart

Still waiting for my C5, looks awesome, nice cable too 
   
  Still waiting for my Copper cable from Toxic cables to make another IEM cable


----------



## juntom10

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> Still waiting for my C5, looks awesome, nice cable too
> 
> Still waiting for my Copper cable from Toxic cables to make another IEM cable


 
   
  Thanks!
   
  C5 is really good. I like it!
   
  Btw, 
   
  I just made new pair of RCA interconnects...LOL
   
  It is FUN to make cables 
   
  Neutrik RCA + Mogami W2549 Balanced cable


----------



## juntom10

Another cable i just made...
   
  mini to mini interconnect (Canare + mogami)


----------



## lawrywild

Certainly is 
   
   
  Nice work.
   
  Quote: 





juntom10 said:


> It is FUN to make cables


----------



## lawrywild

Finished my cable.
   
  Y-split is the body from a right-angle Neutrik


----------



## D2000

Hi all, 
   
  been watching this thread every day for months on end and recently, I have been wanting to recable my Beyers, since my jack was caught in a car door. I love the fact that I could securely attach a 6.3 mm adapter to the threaded 3.5mm.
   
  I have owned and seen many a jack but nothing with a built in or integrated way to screw on a 6.3 mm adapter. Does such a plug exist?


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> been watching this thread every day for months on end and recently, I have been wanting to recable my Beyers, since my jack was caught in a car door. I love the fact that I could securely attach a 6.3 mm adapter to the threaded 3.5mm.
> 
> I have owned and seen many a jack but nothing with a built in or integrated way to screw on a 6.3 mm adapter. Does such a plug exist?


 

 If i remember correctly, AKG has a screw on 6.3mm adapter for their headphone cables, specifically, the AKG Q701 light green cable.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> been watching this thread every day for months on end and recently, I have been wanting to recable my Beyers, since my jack was caught in a car door. I love the fact that I could securely attach a 6.3 mm adapter to the threaded 3.5mm.
> 
> I have owned and seen many a jack but nothing with a built in or integrated way to screw on a 6.3 mm adapter. Does such a plug exist?


 
  Folks have been looking for a DIY option like that for quite some time.  Some have popped up on manufacturer websites, but none seem to be readily purchasable.


----------



## dxanex

My first attempt, built a pair of interconnects. My wife even helped a bit, lol. This thread has been a great resource!
   
  Next, I'm going to tackle re-cabling my ATH-ESW9's. DIY is kinda fun


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





dxanex said:


> My first attempt, built a pair of interconnects. My wife even helped a bit, lol. This thread has been a great resource!
> 
> Next, I'm going to tackle re-cabling my ATH-ESW9's. DIY is kinda fun


 
  Twisting needs a lot of work.
   
  As you can see, the red wire twists nicely, while the black remains straight.
  Try and get them both looking like the red.


----------



## dxanex

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Twisting needs a lot of work.
> 
> As you can see, the red wire twists nicely, while the black remains straight.
> Try and get them both looking like the red.


 

 Thanks, I did have them twisted really tight, but as you can see they kind of unraveled. It seems like the red wire is a lot more pliable than the black one. Any pointers on how I can get the wires to stay nice and tightly twisted while/after I solder the tips?


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> If i remember correctly, AKG has a screw on 6.3mm adapter for their headphone cables, specifically, the AKG Q701 light green cable.


 
   
  Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Folks have been looking for a DIY option like that for quite some time.  Some have popped up on manufacturer websites, but none seem to be readily purchasable.


 
   Yeah thats the findings i've been getting too but i thought i'd ask the enthusiasts..
   
  Cheers to both of you for the answer.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





dxanex said:


> Thanks, I did have them twisted really tight, but as you can see they kind of unraveled. It seems like the red wire is a lot more pliable than the black one. Any pointers on how I can get the wires to stay nice and tightly twisted while/after I solder the tips?


 
  From the looks of it, the wires you seem to be using are either 14 or 16AWG.
   
  First twist what you need, measure how much length you need for the solder joints, then put a heat-shrink before it.
  The shrink can be cut later on, or can just be covered by your RCA housing.
   
  If you want, you can fill the soldered area with some hot glue to relieve it from future strains such as pull and bends.
  For those wire sizes, i recommend 1/8" or 3/16" heat-shrink for more shrink-hold power.
   
  Here is an example:

   
*Tim*


----------



## dxanex

Great, thanks Tim. The wire is indeed 16 gauge primary wire, I imagine 22 and 24 is a little easier to work with in terms of keeping a tight twist. I'll try heat shrinking the ends and a little hot glue on the next pair I build. I realized it was unraveling once I had the ends inside the plug as I began to solder, but at that point there wasn't much I could do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





dxanex said:


> Great, thanks Tim. The wire is indeed 16 gauge primary wire, I imagine 22 and 24 is a little easier to work with in terms of keeping a tight twist. I'll try heat shrinking the ends and a little hot glue on the next pair I build. I realized it was unraveling once I had the ends inside the plug as I began to solder, but at that point there wasn't much I could do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You could always resolder it, but i doubt you'll notice EMI from 2 inchs of length.
   




   
*Tim*


----------



## jeremyzone

Here's my humble addition to the thread
   
  This is my first cable. I think it turned out rather well!

   

   

   
  I wanted something to connect my Modi and Magni stack together that didn't lift up the one on top. These ended up being just a hair too stiff and they do lift up the unit a hair, but not bad
   
  Used some 26 AWG twister pair 19-strand silver-coated copper from navships
  Sleeved in red 1/8" Techflex
  Some 2:1 3/16" heatshrink
  Terminated in Gold RCA Super Plugs (the 6.3 mm entry) from Parts Express (example links http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=091-052 and http://www.amazon.com/Super-Connector-Black-Cable-Entry/dp/B0002KRCS6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1362461169&sr=8-4&keywords=parts+express+gold+rca+super
  I found that Amazon offered cheaper shipping even though it is sold by Parts Express. Look around for different colors and for different cable entry sizes if you're interested)
   
  Now I'm addicted to cable building


----------



## Toxic Cables

That's beautiful, great job.


----------



## cssarrow

Very nice connects Jeremy, keep up the good work.


----------



## roadcykler

I like those RCAs a lot. Definitely something different but in a good way.


----------



## lawrywild

Those RCA plugs look huge, but for some reason it works, nice job.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





dxanex said:


> My first attempt, built a pair of interconnects. My wife even helped a bit, lol. This thread has been a great resource!
> 
> Next, I'm going to tackle re-cabling my ATH-ESW9's. DIY is kinda fun


 
   
  Next time, slap some heat shrink over.  That way, no one can see any problem


----------



## wje

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> _*Next time, slap some heat shrink over.  That way, no one can see any problem *_


 
   
  It has always been said, the difference between an amateur and a professional is that the professional is better at concealing their mistakes.


----------



## Armaegis

It's not a mistake, it's a feature!


----------



## ardgedee

dxanex said:


> Thanks, I did have them twisted really tight, but as you can see they kind of unraveled. It seems like the red wire is a lot more pliable than the black one. Any pointers on how I can get the wires to stay nice and tightly twisted while/after I solder the tips?




It sounds like you let the wires rotate on axis as you twisted them around each other.

For your next job, solder the plug at one end, and then as you twist the wires try to keep the wires from rotating. This will both help keep the wind a little more balanced and a whole lot more stable.


----------



## Skoobs

Does anyone know of a place to get USB A and USB B plugs for making your own, besides DHC? those are really expensive. or are they quality enough to warrant it? 
   
  i looked on mouser and digikey and didnt see anything gold plated


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





skoobs said:


> Does anyone know of a place to get USB A and USB B plugs for making your own, besides DHC? those are really expensive. or are they quality enough to warrant it?
> 
> i looked on mouser and digikey and didnt see anything gold plated


 
  Theirs is pretty good.
   
  You may be able to find some on ebay, you'll usually see USB 3.0 (blue), which shouldn't be any different.
   
*Tim*


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





skoobs said:


> Does anyone know of a place to get USB A and USB B plugs for making your own, besides DHC? those are really expensive. or are they quality enough to warrant it?
> 
> i looked on mouser and digikey and didnt see anything gold plated


 
  You can always buy a Monoprice cable and harvest the connectors.  Use a heatgun to soften the molding and you can push/cut it back freeing up the connectors.  I did this for the first couple I did.
   
  There are no places like Mouser to get gold plated USB A and B plugs.  Most available were special ordered by people like DHC and ALO.  Like Cssarrow said, you might get lucky on ebay or maybe someplace like Aliexpress.


----------



## dxanex

armaegis said:


> It's not a mistake, it's a feature!




Ha! Well luckily it's behind my amp so you can't see it anyway. Besides, I don't mind since its my first attempt at any cable/soldering... It gives it character! At least it sounds good 

My second attemp, I will make you guys proud...lots of heat shrink!!


----------



## jeremyzone

Quote: 





skoobs said:


> Does anyone know of a place to get USB A and USB B plugs for making your own, besides DHC? those are really expensive. or are they quality enough to warrant it?
> 
> i looked on mouser and digikey and didnt see anything gold plated


 

 There's a USB A here on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/290868085685
  Couldn't find a B.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Talking of USB cables, here's one that i made for myself.
   
 
   
  I also have a variety of USB connectors available.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





jeremyzone said:


> Here's my humble addition to the thread
> 
> This is my first cable. I think it turned out rather well!
> 
> ...


 
   
  I've finally found those RCA's.
   
  https://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=091-055
  https://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=091-052
   
  For anyone who wants to make something similar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
*Tim*


----------



## liquidzoo

Nice find! I will likely make good use of these soon!

Looks like they have a smaller cable entry version as well:

https://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=091-056


----------



## jeremyzone

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> I've finally found those RCA's.
> 
> https://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=091-055
> https://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=091-052
> ...


 

 Ah yes, I didn't realize others were looking for the same RCAs. I ended up ordering mine off of Parts Express' Amazon store because shipping is cheaper there (go figure). Here's a link to one of the connectors on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Super-Connector-Black-Cable-Entry/dp/B0002KREA2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362456923&sr=8-1&keywords=gold+super+rca


----------



## jeremyzone

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Talking of USB cables, here's one that i made for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a variety of USB connectors available.


 

 Sweet! Do you sell those Viablue USB connectors??


----------



## ARealHero

Do you have a link for a place I can get the xlr, haven't had any luck finding it on my own. Thanks


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





arealhero said:


> Do you have a link for a place I can get the xlr, haven't had any luck finding it on my own. Thanks


 

 What kind of XLR are you looking for?


----------



## jeremyzone

So I ordered a bunch of different heatshrink colors and sizes from the website recommended a few times in this thread AVoutlet.com
   
  It's been a headache dealing with them as the 1/2" clear size I wanted is definitely too small.
   
  I placed a pretty complicated order with multiple sizes and colors as I wanted a few options and lots of leftovers for future projects. After receiving my package yesterday and looking over the various sizes, I found that there didn't appear to be any difference in size between the 1/2" and the 3/8" clear heatshrink that they sent me. I sent them an email telling them that the accidentally sent out two lengths of the 3/8" size and none of the 1/2" size. I received an email back saying it wasn't a mistake and asked if I could please measure mine again as they were sure that they were right. I then received a second email saying that they went to compare the sizes and that the 1/2" and the 3/8" were virtually indistinguishable before they were shrunk down but that I'd notice a difference if I shrunk both of them. Ok, well why do I want two of the exact same size before it is shrunk!! I want the 1/2" to be bigger beforehand so that I can fit it over the connectors and stuff.
   
  After sending them some pictures, they're blaming the manufacturer and saying that it's pretty much a problem when you compare heat shrink from different manufacturers. Um, ok, but I'm supposed to be dealing with the same manufacturer for all the stuff I ordered from them! (all of it is supposed to be Techflex)
   
  They said that they'd accept a return on it if I wanted to send it back in to them. Right, like I'm going to pay for shipping to send back $2 in heat shrink...
   
  UPDATE: They said they re-checked the size and admitted that their "1/2"" clear is actually out of spec. They issued me a refund for the purchase price of that item.
   
  Anyway, I wanted to let others know about the issues with AVoutlet/Techflex/whatever the root of the problem is.
   
   

  Comparing the pre-shrunk "1/2"" clear with the 1/2" black heatshrink.
   
   

  Comparing the pre-shrunk 3/8" clear with the "1/2"" clear. The one on the left may be marginally bigger but it is by a hair.
   
   

  After shrinking, they do appear to be somewhat different sizes


----------



## cssarrow

Just by looking at the picture i can tell that it isn't 1/2" size specification.


----------



## jeremyzone

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Just by looking at the picture i can tell that it isn't 1/2" size specification.


 

 Yeah it seems quite obviously undersized. Do you happen to know of a different source for heatshrink by the foot?


----------



## cssarrow

Adhesive lined or just regular 2:1?


----------



## jeremyzone

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Adhesive lined or just regular 2:1?


 

 Well either one really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. This stuff was regular 3:1 but I also ordered some of their adhesive lined


----------



## ardgedee

If color doesn't matter, dennis6088 on ebay has sampler packs cut to 4" lengths (eg, a box of 3:1 dual-wall adhesive-lined in six sizes from 1/8" - 3/4"). More useful than it sounds -- it's a good way to figure out which sizes you'll be using most, and makes it easier to estimate what size of specialty colors you'll want for future projects.
   
  For whatever it's worth, I tend to use 3/16" and 1/4" the most. The barrels of Rean/Neutrik 3.5mm plugs just barely fit inside 3/8" heat shrink, which would be awesome if I used heat shrink on the outside of plugs often.


----------



## Armaegis

I have limited experience using 3:1 heatshrink, but the few times I've tried it tends to roll back on itself. Any tips here? I try to shrink the ends first, but they still want to roll back.


----------



## cssarrow

To the person who asked a question earlier regarding screw on 1/8 to 1/4" adapters.
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/2P-Gold-3-5mm-1-8-Female-to-6-35mm-1-4-Male-Plug-Dual-Audio-Adapter-screw-2019-/181092137605?pt=US_Surveillance_Cables_Adapters_Connectors&hash=item2a29eeba85
   
  You would most likely need a threaded 3.5mm connector in order to use it:
  http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=644
   
*Tim*


----------



## ARealHero

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> What kind of XLR are you looking for?


 
  I'm going to mod my ATH-M50s to have a removable cable, going to place it inside the cups in place of where the current cable is so I need a 3.5mm.


----------



## cssarrow

Does anyone know where i can find a 2.5mm TRRS male for my Sennheiser HD598?
   
  It broke off..


----------



## liquidzoo

arealhero said:


> I'm going to mod my ATH-M50s to have a removable cable, going to place it inside the cups in place of where the current cable is so I need a 3.5mm.




Probably want a 3 pin mini or tiny xlr. Should be able to source male and female versions at most of the common stores (Redco, Markertek, Parts Express, etc)


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Does anyone know where i can find a 2.5mm TRRS male for my Sennheiser HD598?
> 
> It broke off..


 
  Does the HD598 not have some locking mechanism?  Found this a while ago: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/audio-s/item/hpc35hd59825/ and wondered what was going on since I have also seen replacement cables that were trrs.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Does the HD598 not have some locking mechanism?  Found this a while ago: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/audio-s/item/hpc35hd59825/ and wondered what was going on since I have also seen replacement cables that were trrs.


 
  Weird! That link shows two TRS ends.
  From all the stocks i've found via google images, all use TRRS.
   
  Can't find a TRRS male 2.5mm let alone one small enough to fit the HD 598 socket hole.


----------



## alfa147x

Any idea what this conector is?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





alfa147x said:


> Any idea what this conector is?


 
  A camera connector that somehow is now the standard for portable balanced amps
   
  This is the matching plug for headphone cable:  http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Kobiconn/163-191J-E/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMv0W4pxf2HiVzeGJYwRlHzHtO53G2%2fcJfI%3d


----------



## ARealHero

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Probably want a 3 pin mini or tiny xlr. Should be able to source male and female versions at most of the common stores (Redco, Markertek, Parts Express, etc)


 
  Would this work?


----------



## liquidzoo

I wouldn't use that unless you're going to leave it hanging outside of the housing. 

If you want a 3.5mm jack instead, look for a panel mount jack that you can mount in the can housing itself.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





alfa147x said:


> Any idea what this conector is?


 
  It looks like an RSA Protector 4-Pin.
   
  http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=27
   
*Tim*


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Does anyone know where i can find a 2.5mm TRRS male for my Sennheiser HD598?
> 
> It broke off..


 
  Having sortof same issues, i need to replace the cable for my HD598's, and the only way i have been able to even think of doing it is to solder it directly or making somenthing like mini xlr mod, although i can't find a space to fit mini xlr.......i reaaallly would prefer to solder it directly to the plug that goes to the standard 598 2,5mm hole.


----------



## ARealHero

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> I wouldn't use that unless you're going to leave it hanging outside of the housing.
> 
> If you want a 3.5mm jack instead, look for a panel mount jack that you can mount in the can housing itself.


 
  How about this?


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Having sortof same issues, i need to replace the cable for my HD598's, and the only way i have been able to even think of doing it is to solder it directly or making somenthing like mini xlr mod, although i can't find a space to fit mini xlr.......i reaaallly would prefer to solder it directly to the plug that goes to the standard 598 2,5mm hole.


 
  Yea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  There's this option:
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-5mm-Male-to-3-5mm-Female-Jack-TRRS-4-Pole-Headphone-Audio-Adapter-Gold-Plated-/400408884714?pt=UK_Computing_Sound_Vision_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item5d3a3ab5ea
   
  It's small enough for the hole most likely, but will need a 3.5mm paired with it.
  Too many connecting connectors might lower conduction = lower sound quality.
   
  Let me know if you find anything, i'm still looking as we speak.


----------



## jeremyzone

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Does anyone know where i can find a 2.5mm TRRS male for my Sennheiser HD598?
> 
> It broke off..


 
   
  How big is this opening? Would this one not work?
  http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Kobiconn/171-7425-E/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMv0W4pxf2HiV1zUxoMGggI3ECQU23tCwCg%3d


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





jeremyzone said:


> How big is this opening? Would this one not work?
> http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Kobiconn/171-7425-E/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMv0W4pxf2HiV1zUxoMGggI3ECQU23tCwCg%3d


 
   
   
  Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Yea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  i highly doubt that neither will fit.....the plug goes quite deep into the hole. i think the diameter of the plug (not the connector the plastic bit) is around 1/4" (maybe bit more accurate around 6,20mm). and if the plug is thicker it wont fit


----------



## cssarrow

You're right.
   
  It fits the male plug along with the thread which is another 4mm or so, so it's pretty deep in the hole (no pin intended).
   
  Hard to find another alternative.
   
  Looks like we'll need the original connector w/ thread or mod it with another input socket.


----------



## ardgedee

alfa147x said:


> Any idea what this conector is?




If you're in the States, fraggler's link to Mouser is your best bet. If you don't want to use Mouser, check with some of the cable builders that sell parts, or look for an Auto-IRIS camera plug. Some of the Chinese vendors sell them too -- I've only seen them advertised in large quantities but maybe somebody, somewhere, will sell ones and twos.


----------



## lawrywild

Sorry... I'm not quite sure which connector you're pointing to??
   
  Quote: 





alfa147x said:


> Any idea what this conector is?


----------



## ardgedee

I think he wants info on the mini-USB socket. It's hard to tell because it's partially obscured by some image corruption.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





arealhero said:


> How about this?


 

 That one would be good, so would something like this


----------



## Lern2Swim

I'm also looking to mod my M50s (kitten chewed right through the cable), and I want to go mini-xlr to 14" stereo (these are for home recording).
   
  These are the parts I currently have lined up.
   
http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=1302&bc=no
   
http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=3093&bc=no
   
http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=209&bc=no
   
  I'm pretty sure those are the connectors I need, but I'm trying to nail down what cable would be best.  I see a lot of people using 4 conductor cable for this type of application, and I'm not quite sure why.  Could someone point me to the correct cable at Redco to buy for this application please?


----------



## liquidzoo

I've used that same female XLR for my AKG's and it worked great with Mogami 2893.  I got the large opening option for the XLR, but I'm pretty sure I could have gotten away with the small one.
   
  The 4 conductor cable is:
   
  1 x Left signal
  1x Right signal
  2x Ground (or for balanced, 1x Left Ground, 1x Right Ground, same thing).
   
  I used the Mogami as is, but the next recable I'm going to do I will strip out the 4 connectors in some Mogami 2534 I have and just use them (or just use the clear ones, not sure yet).
   
  ---
   
  Rather than making a separate post, when people are using Techflex to sleeve their cables, what diameter are you using?  There's a bunch to choose from.  Thinking of ordering some from FrozenCPU just so I have it on hand.


----------



## MS1605

Well, Got a few extra hours on my hands this afternoon and was really liking the shade of blue of this USB cable I have. I realized I had some paracord in almost the exact same shade. So my mind started wondering...

 I ended up making a new cable for my AIAIAIs and sheathed them. First cable ever made was IMO, a success!


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> To the person who asked a question earlier regarding screw on 1/8 to 1/4" adapters.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2P-Gold-3-5mm-1-8-Female-to-6-35mm-1-4-Male-Plug-Dual-Audio-Adapter-screw-2019-/181092137605?pt=US_Surveillance_Cables_Adapters_Connectors&hash=item2a29eeba85
> 
> ...


 
  Cheers thanks very much  - have you had experience with these? Do they fit inside eachother?


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> Cheers thanks very much  - have you had experience with these? Do they fit inside eachother?


 
  They should.
   
  The real problem is finding a housing for that threaded 3.5mm plug.
  I'm not sure if Qables would sell a housing for it, because just regular heat-shrink would look rather plain and ugly.


----------



## Skoobs

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I have limited experience using 3:1 heatshrink, but the few times I've tried it tends to roll back on itself. Any tips here? I try to shrink the ends first, but they still want to roll back.


 
   
  in order to prevent this, i usually have to roll the edge between my fingers while it is still hot. keeps the edges flush with the surface, but can burn your fingers


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





ms1605 said:


> Well, Got a few extra hours on my hands this afternoon and was really liking the shade of blue of this USB cable I have. I realized I had some paracord in almost the exact same shade. So my mind started wondering...
> 
> I ended up making a new cable for my AIAIAIs and sheathed them. First cable ever made was IMO, a success!


 
  That looks fantastic!
   
  What kind of wire did you use underneath the Paracord?  Is it in a braid of any kind?  I have a bunch laying around (from when I thought I was going to sleeve my computer wires) and I'd love to find a good use for it.


----------



## MS1605

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> That looks fantastic!
> 
> What kind of wire did you use underneath the Paracord?  Is it in a braid of any kind?  I have a bunch laying around (from when I thought I was going to sleeve my computer wires) and I'd love to find a good use for it.


 

 Thanks.
   
  This was the first cable I have ever made. I just did a regular 3 line braid with some silver-plated copper wire from navship. Nothing too crazy for my first cord. especially since they were for my DJ headphones.
   
  Time to build some small interconnects. This is extremely fun and therapeutic for me. Throw some tunes on and solder away.


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





arealhero said:


> Would this work?


 
   
   
  Quote: 





arealhero said:


> How about this?


 
  I used this on my DT880 and my DT770  Looks similar. Just a different nut I think. Looks a little more tough after it's installed.
   
  http://www.mroelectronics.com/mro/product.php?id_product=2191


----------



## 2NE1

Does anyone know where to buy mylar aluminum shielding foil in rolls?
   
  Somewhere that i can buy multiple rolls for under $100.
  Alibaba makes me buy them in TONS!


----------



## Speedskater

Automobile parts stores.
  Big box home improvement, hardware stores.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





speedskater said:


> Automobile parts stores.
> Big box home improvement, hardware stores.


 
  The mylarized type?  In strips?  Do you have part numbers?
   
  I have been searching for forever and have not been able to find anything.  Doublehelixcables sells it by the foot.


----------



## 2NE1

Double Helix sells them per FT, but if you think about it, $1 a FT? WHAT??!
  I'm not part of the 1%.
   
  I'm still looking around for 1/2" x 260'+ rolls of mylar aluminum foil (Shielding Purposes)
   
  Also, does anyone knows where to get copper braid (tinned/non-tinned) rolls of 3/16" or 1/8"?


----------



## ardgedee

I'm probably being That Guy by asking, but since you're in Seoul have you tried any of the vendors at the Yongsan markets?


----------



## 2NE1

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> I'm probably being That Guy by asking, but since you're in Seoul have you tried any of the vendors at the Yongsan markets?


 
  I'm an exchange student in Florida as of now, so i won't be back in Seoul for another few months.
   
  Trying to source resources as quick as i can.
   
  And how do you know of the Yongsan Markets?


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





2ne1 said:


> Does anyone know where to buy mylar aluminum shielding foil in rolls?


 
   
  Does it have to be the mylar type? You can buy aluminum tape at any hardware store.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> They should.
> 
> The real problem is finding a housing for that threaded 3.5mm plug.
> I'm not sure if Qables would sell a housing for it, because just regular heat-shrink would look rather plain and ugly.


 
  Qables say that Neutrik mini housings should fit it but I dont see how as there is no thread for the housing to screw onto the internals?
   
  Have you got the 6.3 adapter now? Could you check the internal thread diameter? I have a jack that i recently bought that has a 7.9mm thread diameter. (http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280712958432&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:112


----------



## FraGGleR

armaegis said:


> Does it have to be the mylar type? You can buy aluminum tape at any hardware store.



I'm assuming he was looking for something suitable for cable shielding. Anything with adhesive would be too stiff. Mylar makes it quieter and less prone to tearing than aluminum foil.

I have thought about buying one of those emergency foil blankets to see if it conducts like some of the mylar foil I bought from DHC.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> I'm assuming he was looking for something suitable for cable shielding. Anything with adhesive would be too stiff. Mylar makes it quieter and less prone to tearing than aluminum foil.
> 
> I have thought about buying one of those emergency foil blankets to see if it conducts like some of the mylar foil I bought from DHC.


 
   
  Wouldn't a woven mylar shield be better then?
  Something like this?


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Does it have to be the mylar type? You can buy aluminum tape at any hardware store.


 
  Aluminum tape tears easily.
  Too thick = needs dampening or else microphonics may become an issue.
   
  When using regular aluminum tape to shield wires, ideally, most people would shield it spirally to lower the changes of having the tape rip off.
  However, even when using the spiral method, if it ends up ripping and you continue from where it ripped, those two metals are no longer adjoined and everything after no longer acts as a shield because it won't be connected.
  This can easily be fixed if the person uses a copper braid (tinned/un-tinned) over the foil, which would then touch the torn aluminum pieces and create a complete shield.
   
  For those who use aluminum "tape" foil only (and ends up ripping), what you can do is:
  Get a wire around size 26AWG - 30 AWG (tinned or silver plated)
  Remove insulation
  Wrap spirally over the foils to connect them which would then help you in creating a "complete" shield.
   
  Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> Wouldn't a woven mylar shield be better then?
> Something like this?


 
  Woven/Techflex works, but i would say that it's not a very effective as a standalone.
  They're woven in, and held together by the PET/Plastic, which clearly isn't metal, resulting as being a gap or hole that let's EMI/RF through.
  It's more like a semi-shielding or for under sleeving aesthetics.
   
  Another issue with them is the ability to ground the dang thing.
  Since the PET is mostly larger than the mylar aluminum that it holds, putting a copper braid under/over it would not work.
  You can make a floating ground using a wire soldered to the aluminum mylar, but that is somewhat difficult and time consuming.
   
  I only use these as a 3rd shield over Mylar Foil and Copper Braid for extra protection.
  Perhaps i'll use it more often if someone has an easier way to ground it.
  This is all relevant to the thinner type of Mylar PET Sleeving, I haven't tried to thicker one.
  Quote: 





d2000 said:


> Qables say that Neutrik mini housings should fit it but I dont see how as there is no thread for the housing to screw onto the internals?
> 
> Have you got the 6.3 adapter now? Could you check the internal thread diameter? I have a jack that i recently bought that has a 7.9mm thread diameter. (http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280712958432&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:112


 
  I have none in stock at the moment, but will ask a supplier to have it measured for you.


----------



## ardgedee

2ne1 said:


> I'm an exchange student in Florida as of now, so i won't be back in Seoul for another few months.
> 
> And how do you know of the Yongsan Markets?




I get to leave the house once in a while too. :rolleyes:

Seriously, good luck on the hunt. You might want to try the experiment that fraggler mentioned above; if that works, it means there are acres of aluminized mylar available on the cheap for anybody with a decent knife and cutting board.


----------



## cssarrow

I was also looking into one of those mylar foil blankets.
Should i try, or you Justin? Lol.


----------



## Speedskater

Oops, the tape I was thinking of is a lot heaver.


----------



## benjisun

I recently did a re-cable on a DT770 Manufaktur:
  Some pics here: http://blasserre.wordpress.com/2013/03/06/dt-770-re-cable-balanced-mod/


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Woven/Techflex works, but i would say that it's not a very effective as a standalone.
> They're woven in, and held together by the PET/Plastic, which clearly isn't metal, resulting as being a gap or hole that let's EMI/RF through.
> It's more like a semi-shielding or for under sleeving aesthetics.
> 
> ...


 
   
  You do know that mylar _is_ PET, covered with a thin layer of usually aluminium?
  Two layers of that braid will give you nearly full coverage. I'd go with that, then do a simple desktop test for efficacy.


----------



## jeremyzone

Interesting discussion. What about picking up this mylar reflective sheeting from Home Depot marketed to use in greenhouses? http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/202985200?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=mylar&storeId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=202985200#.UToR9xnpaPU


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> I have thought about buying one of those emergency foil blankets to see if it conducts like some of the mylar foil I bought from DHC.


 
   
  That could be interesting. I see those blankets at the hardware store on occasion. They're fairly cheap too.


----------



## liamstrain

also, EMI/RF that cause cable noise, are generally pretty long waves - gaps are not as bit a problem as you would think as far as shielding goes.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> You do know that mylar _is_ PET, covered with a thin layer of usually aluminium?
> Two layers of that braid will give you nearly full coverage. I'd go with that, then do a simple desktop test for efficacy.


 
  Yes, but i was addressing the other plastic that held the aluminum mylar together, which is also PET/Plastic.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> I have none in stock at the moment, but will ask a supplier to have it measured for you.


 
  Cheers mate! Legend!


----------



## PXSS

Quote: 





jeremyzone said:


> Interesting discussion. What about picking up this mylar reflective sheeting from Home Depot marketed to use in greenhouses? http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/202985200?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=mylar&storeId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=202985200#.UToR9xnpaPU


 
  That stuff looks the part. Another reason to go to home depot this weekend!


----------



## Armaegis

Sadly, I don't think the Canadian branch of home depot carries those mylar sheets.


----------



## cssarrow

49.5 Inch by 25FT is pretty good for $30.
   
  You'll have to then cut them smaller (1/2, 3/4, 1") by yourself which shouldn't be too much work.
   
  I'll get some today from Home Depot and let you know if they conduct and how well it is to work with.
 Oh and you can buy a 100FT for $80 which is pretty good also.
  It's still cheaper to buy rolls from Alibaba though, if their minimum purchase requirement is low enough for you.


----------



## Speedskater

Tell me again,  what possible advantage could a aluminum film bring to what kind of cable?
  All I can think of is disadvantages.


----------



## ardgedee

It's used for shielding, mostly. Not many people intend to put it in the signal path.


----------



## Speedskater

Shielding for what type/use of cable?
  Shielding for what type of interference?


----------



## benjaminabruzzo

I have a project where I need to control a camera lens iris.  Where did you get that female four pin socket?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





benjaminabruzzo said:


> I have a project where I need to control a camera lens iris.  Where did you get that female four pin socket?


 
  Follow the link I posted to Mouser for the male.  You should be able to get the female there as well.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





speedskater said:


> Shielding for what type/use of cable?
> Shielding for what type of interference?


 
  Most cables in studio environments, high EMI/RF interference areas (lots of noisy electrical components), etc.  USB spec also calls for an aluminum shield as well as a braided shield.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Most cables in studio environments, high EMI/RF interference areas (lots of noisy electrical components), etc.  USB spec also calls for an aluminum shield as well as a braided shield.


 
   
  I tried to do a DIY rca interconnect.  The wire is Connex BL-Ag; it has foil shield and drain wire.  I put on a metal braided sheath.  Soldered the drain wire and braided sheath to the source's neg/ground.  Still have noise (it's low, had to crank up the volume to hear it).  My environment contains computer, monitors, so fairly noisy area.  Any thought on what else can I do to eliminate the noise?


----------



## Speedskater

A good foil shield requires a machine to do the French fold seam.
  Analog RCA interconnects need a heavy braided shield.
  Balanced XRL interconnects need close tolerance machine made wire symmetry.
   
  Use a high quality bulk cable from:
   
  Belden
  Canare
  Gepco
  Mogami
   
  Braid for lower frequency interference,  foil for radio & TV frequency interference.
   
  Note that Star-Quad does NOT reject interference as well in tests as expected!


----------



## cute

@FraGGleR, I have noticed you are a DHC cable fan, me too!  Have you built any cable with Peter's Peptide?  I have only used the Neucleotide, and was looking for comparisons, sound wise, brom someone that has used both.  I have Senn HD600/HD580's, and I have built eight cables using different wire, DHC being one.
   
  Feedback would be helpful!
   
  Thanks


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





speedskater said:


> Shielding for what type/use of cable?
> Shielding for what type of interference?


 
  Many cables are affected by EMI Waves (phone/radio/wifi/etc), so it's nice to just shield all that you can really.
   
  What we are talking about, is a mylar aluminum foil to shield headphone, usb, and rca cables (power cords too).
  Copper Braids can also be used to go over the foil.
   
  For a a dual sided connection such as Hifiman or Audeze, 4 overall wires would be used.
  2 ground and 2 signal wires.
   
  Add a shielding up until the braiding splits into a Y for each side of the headphone.
  You then wrap the shielding with a thin wire and solder it to the shield near the area that you would solder the 4 wires to the 1/4 or 1/8 plug.
  Take the "floating shield" wire and solder it with the two grounds.
   
  This then helps everything up to the Y block against EMI.


----------



## 2NE1

Thank you


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





speedskater said:


> A good foil shield requires a machine to do the French fold seam.
> Analog RCA interconnects need a heavy braided shield.
> Balanced XRL interconnects need close tolerance machine made wire symmetry.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have found that in many scenarios that focus primarily on headphone listening, much of what you have posted is not necessarily true or necessary.  Perhaps to adhere to some testing standard, you are completely correct, but I have used naked wires braided together and machine made cables in the same system with no appreciable difference between the two.


----------



## Speedskater

"FraGGleR" my post did not mention headphone cables.


----------



## jeremyzone

Quote: 





speedskater said:


> "FraGGleR" my post did not mention headphone cables.


 
  Huh? What are you talking about? Fraggler didn't mention headphone cables specifically either... If you start looking through this thread, you'll see numerous examples of USB cables and RCA interconnects and about every other type of cable made without any shielding.


----------



## cssarrow

Braiding/Twist is pretty good enough.
   
  I still recommend shielding for distances over 2'.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Braiding/Twist is pretty good enough.
> 
> I still recommend shielding for distances over 2'.


 
   
  You have to factor in the signal to noise ratio.
  Bothering to shield a headphone cable is simply idiotic in a domestic situation. Shielding interconnects have a similarly limited advantage, the tiny amount of noise the cable might pick up is simply drowned out by the high signal level in the cable. If a noticeable amount of noise is picked up the real problem is likely elsewhere than with the cable.

 In other situations, with a turntable or microphone f.ex., proper shielding is usually advantageous.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> You have to factor in the signal to noise ratio.
> Bothering to shield a headphone cable is simply idiotic in a domestic situation. Shielding interconnects have a similarly limited advantage, the tiny amount of noise the cable might pick up is simply drowned out by the high signal level in the cable. If a noticeable amount of noise is picked up the real problem is likely elsewhere than with the cable.
> 
> In other situations, with a turntable or microphone f.ex., proper shielding is usually advantageous.


 
   
   Many brands even shield their low impedance lines (speaker wires) regardless of how low the improvements might be, while some like Kimber may think it might ultimately affect the sound itself so they disregard it.
   
  Headphone cables are pretty much like speaker wire,  it's not necessary to shield them as signal gain is mostly below 1.
  It becomes uncritical as the signal is no longer amplified.
  Has anyone really ever heard radio noise when using a headphone cable? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  High impedance lines such as interconnects are more susceptible to interference so it's always good to have that shielded.
  All in all, it's not really a bad thing to help put something there to help captur/drain away electro-static & radio frequency interference before it reaches the signal wires.
   
  It's all up to personal choice.


----------



## Speedskater

"jeremy" my post was about shielding and the whys & hows of shielding.
   
  So;
  All unbalanced interconnects need to be shielded. (this is 2013 not 1993)
  Not all balanced interconnects need to be shielded, but those that are shielded need a machine manufactured cable with a very high degree of symmetry!
  In unshielded but balanced interconnects, lots of circuit details need to be correct.  Bill Whitlock covers this at Jensen Transformer and THAT Corp.
  Headphone cables do not need to be shielded.
  I'll skip USP cables.


----------



## PXSS

How do you guys keep your 2-wire braids even?
  Mine always seem to be loose at the beginning and much tighter towards the end.
  Is there some kind of secret on how to make the twists evenly throughout the length?


----------



## FraGGleR

Been a while since I have made a cable, but my new Sennheiser Momentums demanded that I dust off the iron.
   

   


   
  The stock cable was a 2.5mm TRRS plug with a locking mechanism (maybe the same as the HD598 we were talking about earlier).  Since I couldn't find anything like that commercially, I harvested a gold plated 2.5mm TRS from a Monoprice cable.  I used some hotglue and heatshrink to stiffen up the connector, but still keep it thin enough to fit.  Well, it doesn't look pretty, but the worst part is hidden inside the jack, it is secure, and it works perfectly.  Very pleased with the result.  The 2.5mm TRS harvesting trick should work for the HD598 too.


----------



## liquidzoo

That's not 550 paracord, is it? Looks nice, whatever you used. Single wire per sleeve I assume?


----------



## cute

Nice pictures.....what do you use for the gray background!  I need to post some pics.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> That's not 550 paracord, is it? Looks nice, whatever you used. Single wire per sleeve I assume?


 
  It is Type I micro paracord.  Thank you.  Yes


----------



## lawrywild

Move your other hand up as you twist to keep the same distance between your twisting hand and your supporting hand (use it to pinch the cable tight so it doesn't twist beyond that hand).
   
  Quote: 





pxss said:


> How do you guys keep your 2-wire braids even?
> Mine always seem to be loose at the beginning and much tighter towards the end.
> Is there some kind of secret on how to make the twists evenly throughout the length?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cute said:


> Nice pictures.....what do you use for the gray background!  I need to post some pics.


 
  Thanks!  It is the seat of the crappy desk chair that came with my apt.


----------



## cute

lol, I'll have to look for a crappy desk chair then!


----------



## cssarrow

Nice work Justin, I was also able to make a cable similar by harvesting from a monoprice cable.


----------



## cute

Finally got my Somic upgrades where I want them. HM5 pads, Cardas 4 X 24 wires, micro paracord sleeving, Imperial Red, and custom Macassar Ebony 1/4" plug and Y split! Imperial Red is matched to the red pleather, I had velour pads that fit perfectly, and also matched the Imperial Red Paracord, but sound was not balanced with them without EQ or further mods. With the Cardas wire, the sound had better bass and highs, matched very well with the Somic drivers. Also, changed from single entry to double entry, that made a huge difference. The original cable was very fine, the Cardas wire is 24 gauge! No more mods needed here, the Somic's sound fantastic!
   
  Pictures don't really depict the Imperial Red, the red is actually darker red than shown, picture is too orange!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cute said:


> Finally got my Somic upgrades where I want them. HM5 pads, Cardas 4 X 24 wires, micro paracord sleeving, Imperial Red, and custom Macassar Ebony 1/4" plug and Y split! Imperial Red is matched to the red pleather, I had velour pads that fit perfectly, and also matched the Imperial Red Paracord, but sound was not balanced with them without EQ or further mods. With the Cardas wire, the sound had better bass and highs, matched very well with the Somic drivers. Also, changed from single entry to double entry, that made a huge difference. The original cable was very fine, the Cardas wire is 24 gauge! No more mods needed here, the Somic's sound fantastic!
> 
> Pictures don't really depict the Imperial Red, the red is actually darker red than shown, picture is too orange!


 
  Awesome work!  Love the wood.


----------



## cute

Wood by Yew know who!


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice job on the Momentums and Somic's!
   
  Here is a little shorty IC I threw together...


----------



## audiofreakie

My DIY Pin and Cable for Etymotic ER4P
   
  Pin : Pure Silver
  Jack : Vermouth Rhodium
  Cable : Mogami
   
   

   

   
   
  Still need finishing...
  Update it later...


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Nice job on the Momentums and Somic's!
> 
> Here is a little shorty IC I threw together...


 
  So compact and sexy!


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> So compact and sexy!


 
  Thanks D2000!

 Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ostewart

My 2nd Toxic cables IEM cable I've made, OCC copper with toxic cables y-split and Pailiccs Jack, also a little 3.5 male to 6.3 female for my O2 amp:
   
   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   
  Also would there be any difference if I used Silver for signal and Copper for ground rather than Silver for both signal and ground? Thanks


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> My 2nd Toxic cables IEM cable I've made, OCC copper with toxic cables y-split and Pailiccs Jack, also a little 3.5 male to 6.3 female for my O2 amp:
> 
> Also would there be any difference if I used Silver for signal and Copper for ground rather than Silver for both signal and ground? Thanks


 
  How is the weight of the Y split for an IEM cable?
   
  Well, the colors and the price would be different   I don't think it would matter much in this scenario from a technical standpoint.


----------



## ardgedee

Different in appearance? Yes.

Different in sound? That's best asked in the cables forum or sound science forum, depending on your inclination.  Discussions of cable sound have led to arguments and mod deletions here, so it's usually a better idea to keep this discussion about how to build things what you built. Preferably with plenty of photos...


----------



## ostewart

It's actually surprisingly light and does not weigh the cable down, i was really suprised as i though it would be heavy and get in the way. I used to use old jack housings filled with hot glue which are actually quite heavy. I like the toxic Y-split and will use them in the future i think
   
  Thanks, i think the colours would look good together, as i have a spare 10ft of copper, and when i get some money i will get 9ft of silver, and save some money by using copper for ground.


----------



## fihidelity

I want to re cable my Monoprice 8320 IEMS because of their shocking microphonics but I've got a small budget. Would anything for under £20 be an upgrade or am I just wasting my time?


----------



## ostewart

Well that copper above I used will be about £20 in cable, add a pailiccs jack for £2 + heatshrink.


----------



## ardgedee

You don't hear cable noise as severely with full-size headphones since the cable noise has to conduct through a relatively massive plastic shell and a thick cushion of padding that rests on your outer ear or your skull. Cable noise is going to be a necessary evil with IEMs, since they basically constitute a direct conduction of vibrations to your middle ear.

In my experience with the 8320, the cable noise is very low for an IEM. I don't think you'll improve it much with a DIY, but if you want to try, track down some light-gauge silicone wire.


----------



## fihidelity

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> Well that copper above I used will be about £20 in cable, add a pailiccs jack for £2 + heatshrink.


 
  Would the change have any affect on quality?
  Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> In my experience with the 8320, the cable noise is very low for an IEM.


 
  Really? Wow, I thought they were some of the worst IEMs for it to the extent that even when I'm not on the go it's a distraction, every other pair I've tried I found to be miles better. I've got a few pairs now so I was thinking of heatshrinking the stock cable on one of them and see if that improves matters.


----------



## putente

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> My 2nd Toxic cables IEM cable I've made, OCC copper with toxic cables y-split and Pailiccs Jack, also a little 3.5 male to 6.3 female for my O2 amp:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Great looking new IEM cable you got there! Congrats!


----------



## ostewart

Heatshrink is stiff so it probably won't help.

Well the cable might make them slightly better, but you will have to be the judge of that. The new cable looks awesome and will last longer though


----------



## ostewart

putente said:


> Great looking new IEM cable you got there! Congrats!




Thanks Putente, hurry up and make some cables to show off


----------



## FraGGleR

You could run the wires through some cotton sleeving (or shoe laces) to see if the soft material helps with the cable noise.  Nylon multifilament and loose paracord might also work.
   
  Otherwise, I'd save your money and get better IEMs.


----------



## putente

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> Thanks Putente, hurry up and make some cables to show off


 
   
   
  I intend to, mate. I just need a good amount of free time to freely burn my fingers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Btw, how much cable length takes a cable like that? I mean, before you braided it, how much cable did you buy for that IEM cable and what's the finished length?


----------



## ostewart

18ft

Gives a little spare, 4"6 each of the 4 stands.

Finished I didn't measure it, but not much shorter.


----------



## Senpai3330

DT880 recable with Toxic cables 26AWG OCC copper wire. 4 wire litz braid terminated in balanced neutrik 4-pin.


Pair of RCA inteconnects made with Canare Starquad and Rean plugs.


4-pin XLR to TRS converter with Neutrik plugs and the toxic cables wire.


In keeping with the spirit of tiny interconnects...


Pair of balancd XLR interconnects. Neutrik plugs and same Toxic cables wire.


----------



## ardgedee

HE-6 with 4-pin XLR termination.
   
 
   
  Each channel is build from 6' of Canare L-4E6S: Two 24 AWG wires for each *+* and *-*.
   
  I cheated, actually -- After stripping off the jacket, braid and paper sheath, I realized that the wire was more neatly wound than I could manage by braiding, so I kept the wires as they are and simply twisted each channel's bundle around each other between the yoke and the XLR.. The headphone plugs are kind of lumpy because I didn't have a good strategy for soldering the wire onto them, and got kind of random. If I did it over again, I might join the plug to the wire at a slight angle so that the cables will project forward, like on the LCD-2.
   
  This cabling was mostly done for comfort reasons: The stock cable is actually very good, but I wanted a more limber one; it's almost twice as heavy although it doesn't matter since most of that mass lies on the floor, the arm of the chair, or whatnot while I listen.


----------



## PXSS

senpai3330 said:


> DT880 recable with Toxic cables 26AWG OCC copper wire. 4 wire litz braid terminated in balanced neutrik 4-pin.


Those look amazing!


----------



## bavman

I'm looking to make some RCA interconnecters. Would this guitar cable work well for me?
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/221152143397?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
   
  If not could someone suggest something off of ebay? or somewhere where I don't have to pay $7-10 shipping for 2 feet of wire?


----------



## ardgedee

You can get short lengths of cable from redco.com for about $3-5 shipping within the U.S.

Cable is heavy, so anybody who provides free shipping has to mark up the product price a lot to recover their expenses. You might also try buying a couple feet from a guitar repair shop.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





bavman said:


> I'm looking to make some RCA interconnecters. Would this guitar cable work well for me?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221152143397?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> If not could someone suggest something off of ebay? or somewhere where I don't have to pay $7-10 shipping for 2 feet of wire?


 
  If you have a Guitar Center near you, you can get the same cable for pretty cheap.  Plus, no shipping.
   
  http://www.guitarcenter.com/Mogami-WG2524-Bulk--Instrument-Cable-Black--Sold-Per-Ft--103377594-i2878992.gc


----------



## DefQon

vt4c is down for me, down for anyone else?


----------



## Lern2Swim

Just finished doing a detachable mini XLR to 1/4 TRS mod on my M50s.  I'll post some pictures when I have a chance.  It went relatively smoothly, all things considered.


----------



## Whippler

Hey, made my first diy cables today. Started up with re terminating my Koss Porta Pros, actually had to do that twice. Then made the short interconnect, and then a cable for my Shure SE215.
  Wire I used is from toxic cables, silver plated copper.
  More pics can be found here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hz84h541c6wpps3/Yo2YK2leGG


----------



## KennyStarr

I did a recabling of my Creative Aurvana Live. Not to improve the sound quality, but because I wanted the single cable entry like my DT770 and DT880 have. 
   
  The end result:


----------



## roadcykler

I had some cable left over from making a back-up headphone cable so I made a set of interconnects. The cable is a Mogami with a white cover and I used black Techflex and a couple of Rean connectors. Certainly nothing fancy but I like the look of them. I used them to connect my EF5 amp to my sound card.


----------



## mrAdrian

Quote: 





roadcykler said:


> I had some cable left over from making a back-up headphone cable so I made a set of interconnects. The cable is a Mogami with a white cover and I used black Techflex and a couple of Rean connectors. Certainly nothing fancy but I like the look of them. I used them to connect my EF% amp to my sound card.


 
   
  Made me regret for choosing the Black Canare over the White... I didn't know they would look so nice with black Techflex!!! Any colour combinations to suggest with my current black canare? ^^


----------



## cerealkillr

I'm looking to recable my DT 990 Pros to have a straight cable and I need a bit of help. I'm either going to use Mogami 2534 or Canare L-4E6S and I don't think I want to use Techflex or anything like that, just bare cable (unless it has words printed on it). Does anyone have a link to a FULL recable/diy cable guide and/or know of where I can get Switchcraft 35HDBAU for cheap?


----------



## MS1605

Can anyone recommend me a quality 3.5mm right angle jack that is small? I picked up some switchcrafts but even if I leave the barrwl off the end and cut the strain relief off they are bulky. 

Also, a fast spot to order such suggested jack in the US? Im 3 weeks into a wait from lunashops. That just dosnt cut it for my cable making addiction.


----------



## ardgedee

The Neutrik right-angled plugs are pretty good. You can leave off the long barrel and seal the end with heat shrink and have a right-angled plug with a barrel that extends only a couple mm past the diameter of the base. Redco has decent prices on them; Markertek is cheaper but charges more for shipping when you aren't placing large orders.


----------



## MS1605

Thanks bud. Order placed with markertek. Cant wait to build some connects with the silver toxic wire I have laying around.


----------



## stratking

Very nice job. If you don't mind me asking, which plug, cable, and cover did you use?
  Quote: 





kennystarr said:


> I did a recabling of my Creative Aurvana Live. Not to improve the sound quality, but because I wanted the single cable entry like my DT770 and DT880 have.
> 
> The end result:
> 
> ...


----------



## jeremyzone

Quote: 





cerealkillr said:


> I'm looking to recable my DT 990 Pros to have a straight cable and I need a bit of help. I'm either going to use Mogami 2534 or Canare L-4E6S and I don't think I want to use Techflex or anything like that, just bare cable (unless it has words printed on it). Does anyone have a link to a FULL recable/diy cable guide and/or know of where I can get Switchcraft 35HDBAU for cheap?


 

 The Mogami 2534 definitely has words printed on it. Every 12 inches, it says "NEGLEX 2534 MICROPHONE CABLE MOGAMI JAPAN" in white letters on my black cable.
   
  Based on pics online, I think the Canare L-4E6S also has words


----------



## ardgedee

Some of the Canare mini quad cables with non-black jackets are unlabeled. At least, I have some that's unlabeled. Might have been just a flukey run at the factory, I dunno.


----------



## KennyStarr

Quote: 





stratking said:


> Very nice job. If you don't mind me asking, which plug, cable, and cover did you use?


 

 Nothing fancy
  The plug is this one
  http://elektronik-lavpris.dk/p113797/N-HQS-SJC006_3.5mm_stereo_han_guld/
   
  Cable is this
  http://elektronik-lavpris.dk/p110725/N-HQSSR100_HQ_HIGH_QUALITY_STEREO_AUDIO_CABLE/
   
  It says HQ, so it must be high quality, right? 
   
  Cover is this
  http://www.pandurohobby.dk/Catalogue/10-Smykker-Tilbehor/1025-TradWire/102535-NylonPolyester/1/900153-Rund-trad-5-mm-sortrod


----------



## cerealkillr

Damn. Would've loved to just have bare cable.


----------



## ardgedee

Had a chance to check my cable stock last night. The Canare cables with non-black jackets are also marked, but the markings are spaced farther apart.
   
  Chances are pretty good that if you're making a headphone cable, you'll want to remove the jacket anyway, so that you can also get rid of the shielding. It's unnecessary weight.


----------



## cerealkillr

What would I encase the wires in then?


----------



## liquidzoo

Techflex, paracord (type 1 for individual wires) or just leave it bare.


----------



## cerealkillr

Any idea where I could get cable with nothing printed on it? I really like bare rubber cables...


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cerealkillr said:


> Any idea where I could get cable with nothing printed on it? I really like bare rubber cables...


 
   
  Just buy Mogami Neglex Quad W2893, and some acetone......the white printing will come right off, now you have bare rubber cable!


----------



## MS1605

Finished up my second cable ever. So fun and relaxing...

This time, for my LP2s

Under the cover, all neat.






All closed up


----------



## HolyCheese

Quote: 





ms1605 said:


> Finished up my second cable ever. So fun and relaxing...
> 
> This time, for my LP2s
> 
> ...


 
  What is the left plug you used? I need something similar for my fidelio x1's


----------



## MS1605

Its this guy right here:

http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2612It


Cant wait to tackle some toxic cable inter connects when I get home from work! More pics to follow...



EDIT

My first 2 cables got me over confident. This micro connect I just tried to make kicked my butt... letting it go for the night and Im going to regroup tomorrow with a little design change...


----------



## jeremyzone

So I'd like to make a 1/4" female-to-1/8" male headphone cable. The wire I've got is the Mogami 2534 so it has 4 conductors and a shield. Should I use 1 conductor each for Left and Right, then use 2 conductors for ground adding shield on the source end?


----------



## karmypolitics

This is a really neat thread.
   
  So what material is best for preventing microphonics with IEM's?


----------



## MS1605

17 strand, 26g copper from navship with international orange and 3M tracer wrap. I think the orange looks sweet with the chrome jacks.

Now I just need to buy a super low profile LOD like some of you guys are making with the puddy...


----------



## cute

Does anyone know where I can find cotton sleeving to fit over 4 wire litz braid?


----------



## cerealkillr

Quote: 





cute said:


> Just buy Mogami Neglex Quad W2893, and some acetone......the white printing will come right off, now you have bare rubber cable!


 
  I take it that will work with just about any cable? Is the W2893 just a smaller 2543? I want to keep it 24 AWG or lower for some reason... A slightly bigger cable seems more durable I guess.


----------



## liquidzoo

http://www.mogamicable.com/category/bulk/microphone/quad/
   
  There's the comparison between the 2.  From it's most basic standpoint, the 2893 has 26 AWG cores, and the 2534 has 24 AWG cores.
   
  The 2534 seems to be a little stiffer (likely due to the larger cores and insulation) when comparing them side-by-side (I have ~6ft of 2893 and ~10ft of 2534 sitting next to me.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cerealkillr said:


> I take it that will work with just about any cable? Is the W2893 just a smaller 2543? I want to keep it 24 AWG or lower for some reason... A slightly bigger cable seems more durable I guess.


 
   
  I've used both.  I made a headphone extension cable from the W2534, but find it too bulky for a headphone cable, I made one HP cable from the W2893, and a few where I stripped out the wire, sleeved and braided.  Can't see why a larger diameter cable would be more durable, unless you use it to drag around on stage!


----------



## TrollDragon

A little repurposing and some DIY wood ends...
  One day I'll find some "proper" supplies to make some nice cables.

   

   

  Left ones are a different cable...


----------



## MS1605

Looks pretty damn sweet to me, troll.

Post man dropped off my type 1 cord today so I got to work on my first braided cord. I think it came out decent...


----------



## audiofreakie

My Ety ER4P Diy Cable, Using Mogami Neglex Quad 2534 With 75 Ohm Dale Resistor (I Put The Resistor Inside The 3.5 Plug)


----------



## TrollDragon

Thanks MS1605!
That type one cord looks great, I'll have to find me some of that on eBay for sure. Nice job on the braid, what size wire did you use?

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MS1605

I used 24g 17 strand copper because it is all I have at the moment. I just wanted to get my feet wet before buying a bunch of expensive cable. This is only my 3rd headphone cable I have ever done ( along with 2 small interconnects) all completed this week. 

That is actually my first ever attempt at braiding as well. My wife made fun of me for "knowing how to braid"...

The braided wire with type 1 is now my favorite. Looks and feels soooooo nice.


----------



## TrollDragon

Well your doing a great job, did that right angle connector come from Lunashops http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1928
  and If it did, how long did you have to wait before it arrived?


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





ms1605 said:


> Looks pretty damn sweet to me, troll.
> 
> Post man dropped off my type 1 cord today so I got to work on my first braided cord. I think it came out decent...





> Spoiler: Spoilered%20for%20size


 
   
  Very nice!  The red and black one as well.


----------



## MS1605

Thanks guys. Im having a lot of fun. 

Troll, its actually this one:
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1680
It took just under 4 weeks to arrive. I just placed another order with them 4 days ago. Time to wait some more... in the past month I have placed 2 orders with luna, 2 with markertek and one with parts express. Im a little addicted to making cables right now.


----------



## D2000

Hey guys im seriously thinknign of doing what i think is a unique cable idea. having followed this thread since i became a member i havent found anything from anyone like it. 
   
  Basically i want to make my cable y-split for my D2K's a female 3.5, so i can swap varying length cables male-male cables in for varying uses. Such as the original cable (terminated with male -male) for home listening, a mmuch more flexible cable for going places and will also hold a mic, and a shorter one for when im always on the move.
   
  Do you guys think its a good idea? I'd probably use the Neutrik 3.5 female.


----------



## lawrywild

It's an idea that's been done before. Works well, the only real downside is the extra weight of the 2 jacks at the y-split.
   
  Quote: 





d2000 said:


> Hey guys im seriously thinknign of doing what i think is a unique cable idea. having followed this thread since i became a member i havent found anything from anyone like it.
> 
> Basically i want to make my cable y-split for my D2K's a female 3.5, so i can swap varying length cables male-male cables in for varying uses. Such as the original cable (terminated with male -male) for home listening, a mmuch more flexible cable for going places and will also hold a mic, and a shorter one for when im always on the move.
> 
> Do you guys think its a good idea? I'd probably use the Neutrik 3.5 female.


----------



## ardgedee

Like he says.
   
  If you want to keep your options open regarding running them from a balanced amp some day, I recommend using a four-pin mini-XLR instead. It'll be a little bulkier but probably not heavier.


----------



## HolyCheese

You mean something like this?


----------



## thegrobe

An couple cables I made, the  LOD is made with full Mundorf silver/gold wire, 4 wire.
   
  The mini to mini is hybrid, 4 wire, with Mundorf silver/gold for positive and OCC copper as the negative leads, covered in techflex.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





lawrywild said:


> It's an idea that's been done before. Works well, the only real downside is the extra weight of the 2 jacks at the y-split.


 
   
  Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Like he says.
> 
> If you want to keep your options open regarding running them from a balanced amp some day, I recommend using a four-pin mini-XLR instead. It'll be a little bulkier but probably not heavier.


 
   
  Quote: 





holycheese said:


> You mean something like this?


 
   
   
  Close, but I dont plan on making the left and right cup cables male 3.5's. I want it the other way. They female mini will be facing down the line and the only thing changing is the cable before the y-split (which will be male -male. I dont mind the extra weight - it's only a  few grams.
   
  The XLR idea is actually something that didn't occur to me - thanks for the tip


----------



## liamstrain

Yah, I think using a female 4 pin mini xlr as the y-split is the best bet - then you can build any number of interchangeable tails (male 4-pin min to X/Y/Z) for it - different lengths, connectors, etc.


----------



## PXSS

First time using mogami without taking the individual strands. For a 3.5mm interconnect, should I bundle the shield and solder it to ground or leave it alone?


----------



## liamstrain

For grounded equipment, I like to solder the amp side of the shield to ground, but leave the other side unconnected. For ungrounded (battery based) I would just leave it unconnected.


----------



## jenia1

How would you guys consider the following idea for a LOD for a C&C BH with an ipod?
   

  instead of the usuall way where the AMP is rotated 180 degrees and with the green volume wheel next to the ipod LOD output


----------



## karmypolitics

So what sizes of sleeving and shrink tape work best for a regular pair of headphones like the apple in ears monitors?
   
  Sleeving smallest I can find is 3/32 and shrink I can find 1/16. 
   
  Thinking about just using shrink as housing.


----------



## dxanex

Hey guys, quick recable question-
   
  I have a brand new pair of drivers with two solder points on them, I know the two each must be Left+/Left- and Right+/Right- but they are not labeled. What is the best way to tell? Should I go and get a digital multimeter?
   
  If so, would I be able to tell this by holding the positive and negative tips on the multimeter to the solder points directly on the drivers?


----------



## ardgedee

Usually either the + or - pad will have a color mark on it or a notch, bump, or something,


----------



## dxanex

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Usually either the + or - pad will have a color mark on it or a notch, bump, or something,


 

 Hm, I don't really see anything that looks like a color mark or bump to be honest. I've included a picture... would a digi multimeter work in this situation though?


----------



## TrollDragon

Shouldn't matter as long as you hook up both drivers the same way.
Plus to left Negative to right or vice versa. If the audio sound like it coming from outside the headphones then reverse the wires on each driver.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





karmypolitics said:


> So what sizes of sleeving and shrink tape work best for a regular pair of headphones like the apple in ears monitors?
> 
> Sleeving smallest I can find is 3/32 and shrink I can find 1/16.
> 
> Thinking about just using shrink as housing.


 
  Sleeving, i would go with a 1.6mm paracord, shrink wise, 1/16 3:1 should be good (for wire), to cover the ends of the monitors, i recommend 1/8".
  Quote: 





dxanex said:


> Hey guys, quick recable question-
> 
> I have a brand new pair of drivers with two solder points on them, I know the two each must be Left+/Left- and Right+/Right- but they are not labeled. What is the best way to tell? Should I go and get a digital multimeter?
> 
> If so, would I be able to tell this by holding the positive and negative tips on the multimeter to the solder points directly on the drivers?


 
  Are you replacing an old driver?
  Make sure to look at the wires already soldered before removing the old driver, that will save you some time.
  Usually there should be a split between the solder points somewhere near the bottom middle.
   
  Before soldering, what you can do is plug in the cord and touch the points until you hear audio.
  That will surely let you know which is negative/positive.
   
  EDIT: I've never seen anything like it.
  You don't really need a digi multimeter atm.
  What is the brand/model of the driver? I'll try and see what i can pull up.
   
  The + seems to split the left side from the right side, so one of those should be positive, while the other, negative.
   
*Tim*


----------



## dxanex

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Shouldn't matter as long as you hook up both drivers the same way.
> Plus to left Negative to right or vice versa. If the audio sound like it coming from outside the headphones then reverse the wires on each driver.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


 
  \

 Ok, that's what I needed to know. Thanks!


----------



## TrollDragon

Now that I think about it, there are probably + & - marks underneath the solder on the end of that tab, sometimes they use the copper on the board to show the marks. If you clean off the tab with some drywick or a solder sucker very carefully you will see what I mean. The copper on that little tab will be missing in the shape of a plus or minus. It looks like a big blob of solder there that would cover the mark.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alfa147x

ardgedee said:


> If you're in the States, fraggler's link to Mouser is your best bet. If you don't want to use Mouser, check with some of the cable builders that sell parts, or look for an Auto-IRIS camera plug. Some of the Chinese vendors sell them too -- I've only seen them advertised in large quantities but maybe somebody, somewhere, will sell ones and twos.





Thanks for the heads up 


lawrywild said:


> Sorry... I'm not quite sure which connector you're pointing to??




It's the one with the red line going to it. Ignore the arrows! 



cssarrow said:


> It looks like an RSA Protector 4-Pin.
> 
> http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=27
> 
> *Tim*




Cool site. Thanks



fraggler said:


> A camera connector that somehow is now the standard for portable balanced amps
> 
> This is the matching plug for headphone cable:  http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Kobiconn/163-191J-E/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMv0W4pxf2HiVzeGJYwRlHzHtO53G2%2fcJfI%3d




Perfect. Thanks


----------



## PakoBoy

Here's my first project 
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632892/review-sony-mh1-the-best-kept-secret/2085#post_9309125
   
  it was a readymade cable so its not something like the pros have done here but i am very proud of it


----------



## Ferminx

A simple but very useful mini to mini using Rean gold plated plugs and mini XLR cable

 Does anyone knows a website to buy silver cable?


----------



## Currawong

Ferminx: Parts Connexion or get Moon Audio Silver Dragon. In both cases it'll be expensive. 
   
  I was at my local DIY parts store looking to make a special TRS to RCA adaptor for my ULN-2 (it must have the ring not connected) and found a TRS plug that PERFECTLY fits those small, cheap generic RCA sockets. I could literally screw them in place inside the plug! I only had to bend the tab for the wire on the inner ring 90 degrees. Having that actually made it easier to drop the nut in and screw it tight.


----------



## lawrywild

Making some XLR to RCA cables, mainly because I like the big locking XLR plug. I don't know how the balanced outputs on the Yulong D100 work though (active balanced or impedence balanced etc?). Is my best bet to leave Pin 3 floating or connect it to Pin 1?


----------



## Currawong

Leave it floating. Shorting parts of the output is not a good idea. I know my ULN-2 is designed to tolerate such stupidity (both stock adaptors I have crossed 3 and 1) but at worst you risk damage and at least you will likely degrade the sound quality.


----------



## roadcykler

Quote: 





ferminx said:


> A simple but very useful mini to mini using Rean gold plated plugs and mini XLR cable
> 
> Does anyone knows a website to buy silver cable?


 
  You can get very reasonably priced cable of all sorts on fleabay from the seller navships. It might not be cryogenically marketed but it's just as good as any other silver wire without the huge profit margin.


----------



## lawrywild

Quote: 





currawong said:


> Leave it floating. Shorting parts of the output is not a good idea. I know my ULN-2 is designed to tolerate such stupidity (both stock adaptors I have crossed 3 and 1) but at worst you risk damage and at least you will likely degrade the sound quality.


 

 Thanks, yeh this was pretty much my thinking too.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





roadcykler said:


> You can get very reasonably priced cable of all sorts on fleabay from the seller navships. It might not be cryogenically marketed but it's just as good as any other silver wire without the huge profit margin.


 
   
  That is silver plated copper, not pure stranded silver....you tend to get what you pay for with wire!  If you have not heard the good stuff, then it won't matter because it's cheap!


----------



## dxanex

Quote: 





cute said:


> That is silver plated copper, not pure stranded silver....you tend to get what you pay for with wire!  If you have not heard the good stuff, then it won't matter because it's cheap!


 

 I've heard pure silver stranded wire "the good stuff" versus silver plated copper cables and I personally couldn't tell a difference to save my grandmother's life. Unless you're talking about really pricey OCC stuff like what Toxic uses, (I've never heard OCC silver stranded) but I don't quite understand the difference anyhow. I try not to give in to the marketing hype side of things.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dxanex said:


> I've heard pure silver stranded wire "the good stuff" versus silver plated copper cables and I personally couldn't tell a difference to save my grandmother's life. Unless you're talking about really pricey OCC stuff like what Toxic uses, (I've never heard OCC silver stranded) but I don't quite understand the difference anyhow. I try not to give in to the marketing hype side of things.


 
   
  If you can't tell the difference, then go with the cheap stuff, you are the one you have to please, if yo do some research you will find it is hyped by the people that have actually heard it, because they hear a difference!


----------



## ardgedee

The main reason to not use Navships' wire for headphone cables is because they're stiff.
   
  For interconnects and similar purposes, they're excellent for the price.
   
  Discussions about the sound quality of different materials is better conducted in either the Cables forum or the Sound Science forum. It's a subject that tends to turn into an argument that derails this thread even worse than it usually is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and it becomes hard to get back on topic.


----------



## cssarrow

Yes, Navships PTFE insulation is rather stiff for headphone purposes, but anything smaller than 22 AWG from them should do fine (24 & 26AWG).
   
  Makes good cheap but quality interconnects just like ardgedee pointed out.
  John seems to specify his wires as 99.99 (4N) purity, so the silver plating should be the same.
   
*Tim*


----------



## Currawong

More pictures please!


----------



## lawrywild

Ok now I'm confused. What do I do with the extra ground connector in a neutrik XLR? (when making XLR -> RCA)


----------



## tzjin

For a 4-pin XLR? One ground-signal pair should be going to each RCA. The inner section is signal, the outer ring is ground.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





lawrywild said:


> Ok now I'm confused. What do I do with the extra ground connector in a neutrik XLR? (when making XLR -> RCA)


 
   
  Diagram at the end:
  http://www.rane.com/note110.html


----------



## lawrywild

No, a 3 pin XLR but it has an additional ground connector (Neutrik FXX series). edit: ah I guess it's just female xlr that has it.
   
  I can just leave it floating right? CBA with chassis grounding. (like 4B in the link above except with 2 conductors and no shield)


----------



## aPositiveBalanc

Hey guys. I'm pretty new to this stuff and am planning on modding a mic to my AD700's this weekend. I want to run a single cable to the headphones so I need a 4 channel cable right? What would be a good cable for me to get? (preferably one I can buy on amazon.com)


----------



## liquidzoo

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think you'd need a 6 channel cable for that (L+. L-. R+, R-, Mic+, Mic-).
   
  You might be able to get away with 4, but I'm not sure.


----------



## FraGGleR

Picture thread!


----------



## TrollDragon

fraggler said:


> Picture thread!


where... :eek: 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lawrywild




----------



## Netforce

First diy recabling I tried to do, learned a bit by trying it. Results were not like I expected but I'm glad I tried this.


----------



## HolyCheese

Quote: 





lawrywild said:


>


 
  What wire is that?


----------



## lawrywild

Quote: 





holycheese said:


> What wire is that?


 

 Toxic Cables 24awg


----------



## pexon

Nothing special from me, just the start of a speaker cable, I need to make 2x
   
  -Nakamichi Banana Plug
  -Rean RCA Jack
  -18AWG OFC
  -Cardas Quad 
  -Rosin Flux 
  -Black Paracord


----------



## DutchGFX

So planning on attending a meet, I made a balanced cable for my Q701's.
   
  I don't have a balanced amp, so I actually have no idea how it will sound lol
   
*Specs*
   
  22 AWG Stranded Silver Plated Wire from some dude on Ebay (lol)
  Radioshack 3-pin XLR's (lol again, didn't wanna have to order them)
  1/4" TechFlex
  Switchcraft Mini 4-pin XLR
  about 4 ft long (5 ft without litz)


----------



## cssarrow

Nice Dutch.
   
  Those large 3 Pin XLR's from your pictures makes them look like copper color.
   
  Your heat-shrink coming out of the mini-XLR is pretty long, you should of used 3 layers and gone 40% shorter.
  Doesn't really matter too much though! As long as it works!





   
*Tim*


----------



## pexon

Nice, the braid could have been continued down to the Mini XLR better, it just tails off and looks odd. The shrink is a little long, nice job though man


----------



## DutchGFX

The shrink is long because I have to cut off the techflex, Asia would fit into the XLr lol, I could have cut it shorter of course though. Idk y I made the braid end either haha


----------



## cssarrow

I have an RCA Cable terminated with Neutrik and some Audioengine 14AWG wire in a quad litz braid.
  Pretty thick, but works nicely.
   
  If anyone would like it for FREE (Shipping Ex.) let me know.
   
  I upgraded my Subwoofer RCA Cable, and i won't be needing this anymore.
   
*Tim*


----------



## dxanex

Here's my ATH-ESW9 recable with silver stranded wire I did last week.... the paracord was a b*tch to work with for a first timer, but I still think it came out pretty nice. Plugs were from Yew Audio.
   
  Also, I had to melt the plastic on the cups where the cable goes in with my soldering iron a tiny bit, because the cord wouldn't fit otherwise, lol


----------



## cssarrow

dxanex.
   
  From the picture, it looks like you went for silver colored nylon either in size 1/4" or 3/16.
   
  It looks a little too big.
  I think 1/8" would of been good.
  or 3/16" if you used 1/4".
  Your heatshrink at the headphone end side should be a little thicker.
  At least two layers, so that they don't spring open.
  Hope you also used adhesive lined heat-shrink or some hot glue on the sleeving before putting it over.
   
  Besides that, the cable looks good.
  I like wood.
  Kind of matches the color of the headphones.
   
  Nice work.
   
*Tim*


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





dxanex said:


> Here's my ATH-ESW9 recable with silver stranded wire I did last week.... the paracord was a b*tch to work with for a first timer, but I still think it came out pretty nice. Plugs were from Yew Audio.
> 
> Also, I had to melt the plastic on the cups where the cable goes in with my soldering iron a tiny bit, because the cord wouldn't fit otherwise, lol


 
  What did you use for the wood?  I've been thinking about doing something like that for a while, but I can't decide what I should use for the wood.  I've seen some pre-made wood beads at places like Hobby Lobby, but I'm not sure if they would be the right size.
   
  Also, I have a cable question for anyone who can help:
   
   
  Since my SR225i's didn't come with the 1/4 > 1/8 adapter like I thought it would (should it?), I have resolved to order the parts to make one. Is there going to be a noticeable sonic difference between the official Grado adapter that has a gold plated 6.3mm female jack on it and, say, this one?

 If there is, does anyone know of a place where I can get a gold plated female jack? I seem to be able to only find silver/nickel ones and plastic ones (that are the same as the cheap ones I already have from Radio Shack...)

 I'm going to make 2 separate adapters for myself. One for home use with my computer and one to take on the road. That way, too, when I want to swap headphones I can just leave the 6.3mm adapter screwed into my Beyers. I'm thinking that the Neutrik jack is going to be the way to go and if so I will likely order it from Parts Express rather than Redco and order an E07K or E17 at the same time for portable (and maybe home, if it's better than my Xonar DG) use (as well as a LOD, unless I can find one for a comparable price on eBay or something).


----------



## cssarrow

Can you elaborate it a little bit?
   
  First you're asking for a 1/4 > 1/8" adapter, then you go off comparing a Sennheiser/Grado Adapter Cable to a Female Plug Connector.
   
  If you haven't noticed, the Sennheiser & Grado Adapter 6.3mm to 3.5mm cable looks nearly alike and should perform on the same level.
  I find regular 1/4" to 1/8" adapters to work better, that's if you get a decent gold plated (not the ones from China).
   
  Reason for getting the Grado is that it's more solid in construction.
  From many adapters i've seen, the plug rod would break off.
  This shouldn't happen on the Grado as i've had two, and they are rock solid in construction.
   
  The Neutrik NJ3FC6 would work better than the Grado, ONLY if you DIY a cable yourself with better wires.
   
  You can get some gold plated 3.5mm female from ebay.
  They run around $2-5 dollars for one, it as a aluminum or nickel housing and is gold plated brass.
  I have a few if you still cannot find.
  You can buy something super expensive for a high end cable here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OYAIDE-3-5-Stereo-Mini-Plug-Jack-J-3-5SR-With-Silver-Rhodium-Plating-Genuine-New-/271157099316?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f2238fb34
   
*Tim*


----------



## liquidzoo

I'm looking to make an adapter similar to the Grado one to let me plug my 225s into a standard 3.5mm jack. I didn't realize that Sennheiser made a cable like that too, I only knew about the Grado one since I used it the other day. 

I know the Grado one works well, but I will need a longer one in addition to one around the same size, which is why I want to DIY it. 

I do not need a 3.5mm female anywhere in the chain. I need a 6.3mm female and a 3.5mm male. 

Making the cable isn't a big deal for me. It should be easy enough, and I have some cable to use already (unless there is a problem with using Mogami for this application). What I was asking is if I will notice a difference in the sound between the official Grado cable (gold plated for both connectors) and one that I DIY that might not be gold plated on the 6.3mm female end.


----------



## ardgedee

As long as the cable is not long and your soldering is well-done, probably not.


----------



## liquidzoo

ardgedee said:


> As long as the cable is not long and your soldering is well-done, probably not.




How long would be too long? I don't anticipate it being more than a couple of feet, but I still want to check.


----------



## ardgedee

Two feet qualifies as "not long", unless you're using some odd variety of wire (very light gauges, or unusual materials).


----------



## liquidzoo

I figured, but I had to ask. I won't be using anything smaller than about 26 awg, and likely some variety of copper or silver.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> I'm looking to make an adapter similar to the Grado one to let me plug my 225s into a standard 3.5mm jack. I didn't realize that Sennheiser made a cable like that too, I only knew about the Grado one since I used it the other day.
> 
> I know the Grado one works well, but I will need a longer one in addition to one around the same size, which is why I want to DIY it.
> 
> ...


 
  Whoops.
   
  The linked showing the plastic nickle one looked exactly like a 3.5mm so i was easily mistaken.
   
  Both of them are equal in performance (Sennheiser/Grado).
   
  I say go with a 1/4" Female, something with gold or rhodium plating if you're going to connect/disconnect it often.
  The silver will do okay, but repeated in and outs would tarnish it.

 You should not notice any differences as the overall cable will be too short to notice sonic differences.
  The connectors would not affect the SQ as it will do nothing to the impedance unless you go over 100FT.
   
*Tim*


----------



## liquidzoo

Thanks a bunch. I appreciate it. I'm not sure why I thought my Grados would come with the connector (maybe because the 60i and 80i do), but it's good to know I can make my own.


----------



## dxanex

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> What did you use for the wood?  I've been thinking about doing something like that for a while, but I can't decide what I should use for the wood.  I've seen some pre-made wood beads at places like Hobby Lobby, but I'm not sure if they would be the right size.


 
  The plug and Y-Split both came from Yew audio. This is the one I got...


----------



## ChaosClouds

Here's my DIY Power Cable:
Link


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





chaosclouds said:


> Here's my DIY Power Cable:
> Link


 
  Awesome!  That looks like a ridiculous braid.  And here, I was going to just twist some thick copper wires together for a DIY power cord.


----------



## liquidzoo

That's an impressive braid! Very nice.


----------



## FraGGleR

It has been a while since I last made a cable:
   
   

   

   

   
  Very simple recable of my D2000s.  Wire is from Frank @ Toxic Cables (thanks Frank!) and is a wire he was testing that is super flexible.  Unfortunately, pictures can't really show how flexible this wire is.  It was so flexible, that I had to do a much tighter braid than I usually use to give it a little bit more structure.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





chaosclouds said:


> Here's my DIY Power Cable:
> Link


 
   
  Kind of looks like the outer wires are twisting in sorta-figure-eights around two main wires... are the looping wires the shield?


----------



## DutchGFX

Where do you all get such nice Cotton/Nylon sleeving? I love the nylon feel, like the stock Audio Technica cable for the A700. I assume that's nylon, not cotton. Where can I get the Nylon, I can't find it anywhere. Thanks?


----------



## cssarrow

Nice thin pe insulated cable Justin.
   
  Looks extremely flexible.
  Must be great for OTG.
   
  I can see you're using one of those 3.5's found on ebay haha.
  Looks slimmer than i initially thought.
   
*Tim*


----------



## audiofreakie

my latest diy cable, using Cardas cables 4x24awg, from 8 feet to 2 pcs of 4 feet, with a combination of red and black, green and white.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Nice thin pe insulated cable Justin.
> 
> Looks extremely flexible.
> Must be great for OTG.
> ...


 
  Thanks, Tim.  The 3.5mm are actually from a vendor on Aliexpress.  Originally they only had TRRS plugs in this style, but they were able to find me some TRS.  They have 3 other colors.  I didn't like the shells of the ones I found on ebay.  Nice quality, great price.  Only connectors I have found outside of Oyaide that will fit into a cased iPod, though I did see that Ramelectronics has a new plug that could work.  Haven't tested it yet.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> It has been a while since I last made a cable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Great work, Justin. 
   
  That wire is indeed extremely flexible, i actually prefer my wire to be slightly stiffer. Will stick it on eBay soon, for a very reasonable price.


----------



## DefQon

Frank you offering those plain silver splitters yet?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Frank you offering those plain silver splitters yet?


 
  Yes, i am currently selling them, not had a chance to list them yet. 
   
  They will be a little on the pricey side, at £10.50 each.
   
  The ones for sale, are the ones without the logo.


----------



## ChaosClouds

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Kind of looks like the outer wires are twisting in sorta-figure-eights around two main wires... are the looping wires the shield?


 
  Here some pic:

   

   
  2 colors wire for training.
  The looping wires consist hot and neutral conductor (black is hot and blue is neutral).
 For more information you can see the patented geometry here:
 http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6242689.pdf


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





chaosclouds said:


> Here some pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I might have missed where you posted it, but what kind of wire (solid, stranded, gauge) did you use?  I might try this without the buckshot and tube to show off the braid.


----------



## liquidzoo

Is there any special trick to stripping the outer shielding off of Mogami or Canare cable?  Just wondering if there is an easier way to do it then snipping a tiny bit at a time with wire cutters.


----------



## ardgedee

Remove the outer rubber jacket, which you can do with a knife and tearing. When that's all off, snip a few CM of the shielding to loosen it up, then PUSH it up off the cable. The shielding weave will compress and expand in diameter, so it comes off fairly easily.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Remove the outer rubber jacket, which you can do with a knife and tearing. When that's all off, snip a few CM of the shielding to loosen it up, then PUSH it up off the cable. The shielding weave will compress and expand in diameter, so it comes off fairly easily.


 
  Thanks.
   
  I wasn't sure if that would be a good way or if something like a coaxial stripper would work.


----------



## D2000

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> It has been a while since I last made a cable:
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple recable of my D2000s.  Wire is from Frank @ Toxic Cables (thanks Frank!) and is a wire he was testing that is super flexible.  Unfortunately, pictures can't really show how flexible this wire is.  It was so flexible, that I had to do a much tighter braid than I usually use to give it a little bit more structure.


 
  I do love super flexible wire. What would i ask Frank if i wanted this type of cable?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





d2000 said:


> I do love super flexible wire. What would i ask Frank if i wanted this type of cable?


 
  Send him a PM and I am sure he will know what wire you are talking about.


----------



## jdogw

Do any of you know a good place to learn how to make cables? Like a guide of some sort? Also if any of you can point me in the right direction, I want to recable my superlux hd681 but have no idea how to choose cables or anything.


----------



## DefQon

jdogw said:


> Do any of you know a good place to learn how to make cables? Like a guide of some sort? Also if any of you can point me in the right direction, I want to recable my superlux hd681 but have no idea how to choose cables or anything.


This thread.


----------



## cssarrow

Well played DefQon, well played.


----------



## jdogw

But I haven't seen people post things like tutorials and such so I didn't know whether to ask in this thread or another


----------



## DutchGFX

For the future, any SPOFC wire will pretty much be the same quality right? Like, I shouldn't really worry about it sounding bad?


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





jdogw said:


> But I haven't seen people post things like tutorials and such so I didn't know whether to ask in this thread or another


 
  Here you are big BOY!
http://www.diyaudioblog.com/2012/11/pure-silver-mini-to-mini-cable.html



dutchgfx said:


> For the future, any SPOFC wire will pretty much be the same quality right? Like, I shouldn't really worry about it sounding bad?


   
  Depends on purity, but most SPOFC should have at least 4N (99.99%) purity for both the copper and silver plating.
  It's only for OCC where you should worry, especially for it's OCC Phase and whether or not it's Cryogenic Treated.


----------



## DutchGFX

cssarrow said:


> Here you are big BOY!
> http://www.diyaudioblog.com/2012/11/pure-silver-mini-to-mini-cable.html




I have some 19 strand from navships, and another person. The Navships wire seams very inflexible, it seams to stay bent. The other wire is flexible, but still not totally "floppy" like falling into place. I have 26awg for both, and both are SPOFC. Anywhere else I should look for wire?


----------



## cssarrow

Navship wire only bends and stay bent.
  It doesn't "Flex", thus it's not Flexible.
  They should only sell silver plated or tin plated wire.
   
  For headphone uses, the gauge size i'd ever use from them is 26.
  Otherwise, anything else would be 24, but mainly for cheap good value interconnects or for speaker wire.
   
  If you want better wire you need to buy in bulk/minimum orders, otherwise you're kind of stuck with buying by the foot.


----------



## audiofreakie




----------



## liquidzoo

Very nice! 

For those of you that use it, what size/type of heatshrink do you use for sleeving with type 1 paracord?

I'm guessing some type of adhesive lined, thin wall 3:1, but what diameter?


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Very nice!
> 
> For those of you that use it, what size/type of heatshrink do you use for sleeving with type 1 paracord?
> 
> I'm guessing some type of adhesive lined, thin wall 3:1, but what diameter?


 
  Just 1 paracord, or 4 in a litz braid?
   
  If 4, then use 3:1 either 3/8" or you can stretch out a 1/4" with a small clamp tool.
  If you do not have adhesive lined, just put some hot glue.
  When heating it up it might slide due to the hot glue, just try and hold it, the second layer of shrink will surely seal it down.
   
  If 1, then use 3:1 1/8".
  Adhesive lined would be better, but still, you can stretch it out a little if it's too small and add some hot glue underneath.
  Don't add too much or it will ooze out.


----------



## Kamakahah

Did my first re-cable on some cheap monoprice 9927s. Used some cheap Navships 28 awg 19-strand spc in Red/White. It was fun, and I learned a lot of what not to do.


----------



## cssarrow

Very nice Kama, proud of you.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Just 1 paracord, or 4 in a litz braid?
> 
> If 4, then use 3:1 either 3/8" or you can stretch out a 1/4" with a small clamp tool.
> If you do not have adhesive lined, just put some hot glue.
> ...


 

 Yes, 4; and thank you.  I'm going to try it out without having to stretch it too much.


----------



## cssarrow

Good luck.
   
  Sometimes i even stretch my 1/4" to 1/2" size to go over connectors like mini XLR's, because once they shrink, boy are they tight.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





jdogw said:


> Do any of you know a good place to learn how to make cables? Like a guide of some sort? Also if any of you can point me in the right direction, I want to recable my superlux hd681 but have no idea how to choose cables or anything.


 
   
  You can check the wiki section for help on different connectors and terminating them.  While this thread is SUPPOSED TO BE A GALLERY, it is chock full of people sharing how they built stuff.  I know it takes a while, but if you search for what you want to know, you will find enough info to make your headspin (and to make a great cable).  It is better to do it this way because if you just follow the advice of just one or two people, you will end up with a cable that they like, and not necessarily what you like.  Take the time to learn and enjoy the process.
   
  To help you out just a little bit, avoid teflon wires if you want to avoid a stiff cable that picks up mechanical noise easily.  Silver plated copper is great if you can find it in polyethylene, but otherwise is better off in interconnects and internal wiring.  Stick to gauges between 22 and 28, with 26 and 24 being the most commonly used.  Mogami or Canare wires stripped out of their starquad cables are great starter wires available at very reasonable costs.  Beyond that, you have BTG Audio (Mogami wire), and then a whole slew of guys that have nice OCC wire in multiple configurations:  Doublehelix Cables, Toxic Cables, Plussounds, etc.  Personally, I think Jena wire and ALO wires are ridiculously overpriced and should be avoided unless you really want to hook up 18ga wires to your headphones.  Personally, I would focus more on making a good looking cable with the ergonomics that you want, especially considering the headphone ($300 worth of silver won't turn your headphones into something they are not).
   
  I have posted links to braiding techniques multiple times, you should be able to find them pretty easily.  
   
  Good luck, have fun, and post pictures.


----------



## Kamakahah

cssarrow said:


> Very nice Kama, proud of you.




Thank you. Next in line is a mini to mini interconnect with much nicer cable.


----------



## Armaegis

I have this terrible habit of forgetting to put on the strain relief before soldering my cables. Then I have to go and desolder the ends to put the relief on.So today I was making a speaker banana to XLR4 adapter, constantly telling myself to not forget the strain relief. Cut up the wires, sleeved them, stripped, tinned, blah blah blah. Put the strain relief on, did a braid, soldered them up, beautiful!
   
  Checked all the connections on my multimeter; good to go. Took my work upstairs and plugged it into the amp, tried to plug in my headphone... well that's odd, the barrels don't fit. Did I use the wrong barrel? or did I not seat it in far enough? Did I...
   
  Oh sunova...
   
  I've got an XLR male on the end. *headdesk*


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> http://www.diyaudioblog.com/2012/11/pure-silver-mini-to-mini-cable.html
> 
> Great, can't wait to see your work.
> Know what parts you are going to use yet?


 
   
  Yes. I'm going to stick with the neutrik connectors; One right-angled and one regular since I have them on hand already.  I am considering using some Viablue connectors, but we'll see. 
   
  The cable i'll be using is from PlusSound audio in Los Angeles. They have a newer DIY copper cable with 75 strands. I ordered some with blue teflon and some with red. Going to do a quad braid with the new colors. Hopefully it looks as good as I picture it in my head. 
   
  I was going to use pure silver wire but I thought I might as well get some more practice first and to be totally honest I really wanted the color wires.


----------



## DutchGFX

So I bought Nylon Multifiliment sleeving, but I can't get my ********* wire into it, and its getting on my nerves. The wire keeps getting like stuck I guess. I haven't been able to get it all the way through yet, and its been like 30 minutes. Any ideas?


----------



## funch

A while back I started using mico paracord, and ran into the same problem. What I do is sand the end of the wire down with a sanding sponge (sandpaper would work as well) to get rid of the wire sticking out past the insulation. I also sand around the edges of the insulation so it will slide through smoothly, but I find that the biggest problem is the wire strands that catch on the soft nylon, so be sure to sand them down flush with the insulation.


----------



## TrollDragon

Make the end of your wire round so it won't catch. Tape, fold it over, heatshrink etc...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





dutchgfx said:


> So I bought Nylon Multifiliment sleeving, but I can't get my ********* wire into it, and its getting on my nerves. The wire keeps getting like stuck I guess. I haven't been able to get it all the way through yet, and its been like 30 minutes. Any ideas?


 
  Hold the end of the wire that inside the sleeve, about 4" from the tip, then then push the wire while at the same time pulling the sleeve over the wire, if that makes sense.


----------



## liquidzoo

Check this:
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdckzRWFijM
   
  Around 9:45 into the video he goes over a good method for sleeving.  Note this is for PC power wires, but the principle should be the same.


----------



## ardgedee

The best thing can be to fold the tip of the wire over double so the strands don't catch. If the sleeve is too snug for that, wrap the tip of wire in some plumber's teflon tape (which should be a standard part of your toolkit anyway). If you're pushing a few strands through the same sleeve, teflon tape is a good way to keep them together, too.


----------



## DutchGFX

I ended up doing what I did with The poly techflex, kinda like what toxic said, thanks for help all  and pardon my French


----------



## cute

Quote: 





funch said:


> A while back I started using mico paracord, and ran into the same problem. What I do is sand the end of the wire down with a sanding sponge (sandpaper would work as well) to get rid of the wire sticking out past the insulation. I also sand around the edges of the insulation so it will slide through smoothly, but I find that the biggest problem is the wire strands that catch on the soft nylon, so be sure to sand them down flush with the insulation.


 
   
  I went to the hardware store and picked up some 18 gauge bare solid copper wire, fairly stiff so 18 gauge.  I cut six to eight inches, strip the wire and tin, then solder the 18 gauge wire to the wire you want to sleeve.  I use a hemostat in my vise to hold the copper wire, or you could use you spare hands.  Trick is to use just a little solder and liquid flux, used for stained glass.  If you keep it aligned until cold just make sure theri are no sharp edges to the wire, if you did a good job tinning both the wire and the solid copper, and no solder blobs, you can use that to feed the sleeving on the wire!  Takes a little practice........if you have a rough cut on the 18 ga, just sand it smooth on the end.
   
  Hope this helps!


----------



## KimChee

I just got my Toxic Cables wire in today, and I got off early so I made this cable.  Yes it is the lowly Creative Arvana Live, but for around $50 for the can, and $50 worth of cable I made today it sounds fantastic-very Denon D2000 like. Toxic Cables 24AWG, 6 feet.  I love the Toxic Cables wire, especially the Scorpion.  Think I'll make a custom cable for my TF10 next..


----------



## audiofreakie

Sony XBA 4 Recable
   
  Cardas 4x24 awg Cable
  Vermouth Rhodium 3.5 Plug
  75 Ohm Dale Resistor for Impedance
  6mm clear heatshrink for the plug
  4mm clear heatshrink for 4 twist cables
  3mm clear heatshrink for 2 twist cables


----------



## rereredundant

I am going to attempt to make a LOD for a DIYmod, but had a quick Q. In terms of soldering the cap to the connector pins, does the positive lead go there and the negative lead to the wires which eventually terminate at the 3.5 mm jack? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## thegrobe

rereredundant said:


> I am going to attempt to make a LOD for a DIYmod, but had a quick Q. In terms of soldering the cap to the connector pins, does the positive lead go there and the negative lead to the wires which eventually terminate at the 3.5 mm jack? Any help would be greatly appreciated



The positive side goes towards the DAC (30 pin) negative towards the 3.5..unless you are using film caps. They are non polar


----------



## mrAdrian

Can't help but to share this!


----------



## insert-here

Thanks for all the help that you people put into this forum, for somebody new like me there is an amazing amount of information.


----------



## KimChee

For you guys that have made custom iem cables, how do you wire the parts that plug into the ciem?  I know on most ciem cables that are made the dot goes in the back, so is that the negative or positive wire that goes in the back?  This is for mh JH16, thanks.


----------



## Johnsonr520

If I was to strip the Teflon from my wires and put them into a new sleeve, can I run 3 wires trough the sleeve without twisting the or will they creat an electrical connection with each other?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kimchee said:


> For you guys that have made custom iem cables, how do you wire the parts that plug into the ciem?  I know on most ciem cables that are made the dot goes in the back, so is that the negative or positive wire that goes in the back?  This is for mh JH16, thanks.


 
  If you look at the stock cable, the + is the pin closest to the red and blue dots.


----------



## DutchGFX

johnsonr520 said:


> If I was to strip the Teflon from my wires and put them into a new sleeve, can I run 3 wires trough the sleeve without twisting the or will they creat an electrical connection with each other?




If there is rubber or pvc or some other shield it will be fine, if the metal touches, it will short.


----------



## lawrywild

Quote: 





johnsonr520 said:


> If I was to strip the Teflon from my wires and put them into a new sleeve, can I run 3 wires trough the sleeve without twisting the or will they creat an electrical connection with each other?


 

 Do you mean stripping the outer covering of the 3 wires, or do you mean the insulation on the individual wires themselves (which is what it reads like)?
   
  The former would be fine, the latter wouldn't.


----------



## Johnsonr520

I was talking about the individual covering on the wires. Ended up getting my answer using a multimeter though


----------



## KimChee

Thanks Frank, got more wire coming in, just wasn't sure on that part of it.
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> If you look at the stock cable, the + is the pin closest to the red and blue dots.


----------



## goohsm

Hi~
  I'm trying to re-terminate my headphone cables
  Do i have to remove the coating off the end of cable before soldering?
  or will the temperature of soldering take care of it?
   
  thanks in advance!!


----------



## KimChee

Ive always tried to just burn it off with a lighter, I hate those enamel coated wires lol.  Sometimes a lighter isnt hot enough.  I'm pretty sure someone might mention a solder pot?


----------



## Toxic Cables

If you don't have a solder pot, then the best way to remove the enamel coating, would be to put a large blob of solder on the tip of your iron, then hold that blob to the wires till the enamel burns off and tins the wire. Repeat it once or twice afterwards to get any burned enamel that might still be on the wires out.


----------



## Kamakahah

My cable came in for my interconnect experiment. 3.5 mini to 3.5 mini probably 3-4 inches for my portable. 
   
   

   
  So I wanted to trying something different and do an 8 braid. This is mostly for experimentation and to make it look awesome. I'm trying to decide the best way to do it. Separate strands in a huge 8 braid, or pair together two of the same color with superglue (x4) and do a thick quad-braid with those. I'm not sure that I can glue them together though. Suggestions?
   
  I realize it would be a tight fit around the terminals, and that the holes in the terminal connections would need to be widened to fit the cables. Also, it would be important to space them properly to avoid shorting. Anything else I'm forgetting?
   
  I was wondering, assuming I could pull of an 8 braid, would there be any negative sonic effects?
   
  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Armaegis

toxic cables said:


> If you don't have a solder pot, then the best way to remove the enamel coating, would be to put a large blob of solder on the tip of your iron, then hold that blob to the wires till the enamel burns off and tins the wire. Repeat it once or twice afterwards to get any burned enamel that might still be on the wires out.


 
  And have a fan or fume extractor nearby. Burning enamel is stinky work and you really don't want to breath that in.


----------



## KimChee

I'm considering making an 8 conductor ciem cable, any advice?  So I'm guessing the silver goes on the positive ground, while the copper goes on the negative ground?  Is that right?  Also seems like that is a lot of wires going into the plug and the part that plug into the ciem.  Any advice on braiding technique?  Thanks.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





kimchee said:


> I'm considering making an 8 conductor ciem cable, any advice?  So I'm guessing the silver goes on the positive ground, while the copper goes on the negative ground?  Is that right?  Also seems like that is a lot of wires going into the plug and the part that plug into the ciem.  Any advice on braiding technique?  Thanks.


 
   
  It doesn't matter much which wire goes on which leg. The electricity is making a round-trip through the whole circuit and it's all the wire from the amp to the IEM and back which matters, not just one half or the other half.
   
  It can be tricky connecting two wires to each pin in the IEM plug. Definitely use light-gauge wire for this -- otherwise you literally risk having no room to fit all the wire around the plug.
   
  There have been a lot of links to braiding tutorials and guides in this thread. You'll be making 4-wire braids from the IEM plugs to the yoke and that's fairly easy; it's mostly the 8-wire braid I assume you'll want to make from the yoke to the amp that matters. Try copying and pasting the following into Google: *site:head-fi.org "diy cable gallery" braid help*


----------



## ostewart

My latest: Simple silver mini-mini using Pailiccs jacks and Toxic Cables Stranded Silver wire


----------



## unhinged17

Wow Hiflyin and N@Z - I love those mini-to-mini homemade cables! Very professional. I'd love to learn how to do that!!!


----------



## crazyj971

Where can I buy VariBlue 3.5mm connector here in Philippines?


----------



## cute

Has anyone found a source for strain reliefs for the headphone cups for wire entry?  Recabling some single entry phones to double entry, and the entry holes are 1/4", and it would be really nice to have some of the tapered rubber/plastic strain relief slip on type!
   
  Thanks


----------



## goohsm

i heard single conductor wires sound the best although it lacks the flexibility as headphone wires
  anyone tried single conductor?
   
  single conductor and single core they are the same thing?
  what gauge of one single conductor wire would replace the normal 24awg stranded headphone wire?


----------



## Whippler

Quote: 





goohsm said:


> i heard single conductor wires sound the best although it lacks the flexibility as headphone wires
> anyone tried single conductor?
> 
> single conductor and single core they are the same thing?
> what gauge of one single conductor wire would replace the normal 24awg stranded headphone wire?


 
  that would be 24awg since:
   
  "AWG gauges are also used to describe stranded wire. In this case, it describes the total cross-sectional area of the conductor; the gaps between strands are *not* counted. Using circular strands, these gaps occupy about 10% of the wire area, thus requiring a wire about 5% thicker than equivalent solid wire.
 Stranded wires are specified with three numbers, the overall AWG size, the number of strands, and the AWG size of a strand. The number of strands and the AWG of a strand are separated by a slash. For example, a 22 AWG 7/30 stranded wire is a 22 AWG wire made from seven strands of 30 AWG wire." -Wikipedia


----------



## ardgedee

goohsm said:


> what gauge of one single conductor wire would replace the normal 24awg stranded headphone wire?




The purely technical answer is that you can more or less relate them 1:1 -- 24ga solid core vs. 24ga stranded. This is not totally accurate, but good enough.

The practical answer is that you don't want to unless your goal is a cable that will double as desktop sculpture. It will be stiff enough to hold your headphones up without you having to wear them.

A good headphone cable has challenges other types of audio cables don't: It has to be flexible enough for the wearer not to notice it (much) and has to avoid conducting mechanical noises -- from brushing against your clothing or banging on things. Solid core wire fails on all counts.

You might get slightly better sound out of it, but the cable will perform worse than the old one in all other ways. Your listening experience will not be improved.


----------



## ostewart

SSolid core interconnects are ok, I have a solid core silver LOD I made


----------



## FraGGleR

ardgedee said:


> The purely technical answer is that you can more or less relate them 1:1 -- 24ga solid core vs. 24ga stranded. This is not totally accurate, but good enough.
> 
> The practical answer is that you don't want to unless your goal is a cable that will double as desktop sculpture. It will be stiff enough to hold your headphones up without you having to wear them.
> 
> ...




Not only those two issues, but solid core is much more prone to failure after repeated bending. I had a solidcore wire snap in the middle of a LOD due to flexing.

 Is better off in stationary interconnects and internal wiring for components. I believe most who talk about solid sounding better are referring to those usages as opposed to headphone cables.


----------



## telecaster

I just did a new cable for my hd650. Not that I wanna upgrade the sound, I just wanted a four meter long cable with a single xlr connector to use with my lf339. The braiding was a real beach it took me like two hours just for the braiding and the cardas connector are so little it was close to impossible to do the job. In the end I succeeded and secured it with epoxy... came out prettyso after all that trouble and sound is like my beloved hd650, now the length is perfect for my couch! And no more Jack shorting thanks to the xlr! Four round braiding in this length is such a hassle though..


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> I just did a new cable for my hd650. Not that I wanna upgrade the sound, I just wanted a four meter long cable with a single xlr connector to use with my lf339. The braiding was a real beach it took me like two hours just for the braiding and the cardas connector are so little it was close to impossible to do the job. In the end I succeeded and secured it with epoxy... came out prettyso after all that trouble and sound is like my beloved hd650, now the length is perfect for my couch! And no more Jack shorting thanks to the xlr! Four round braiding in this length is such a hassle though..


 
  Pictures!


----------



## audiofreakie

the cables handcrafted, the wire too...
  5 core pure silver (pure jewelry silver) perstrand.
  4 strand, total 20 strand silver solid core used.


----------



## KimChee

That's a thick looking wire, looks good!


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> I just did a new cable for my hd650. Not that I wanna upgrade the sound, I just wanted a four meter long cable with a single xlr connector to use with my lf339. The braiding was a real beach it took me like two hours just for the braiding and the cardas connector are so little it was close to impossible to do the job. In the end I succeeded and secured it with epoxy... came out prettyso after all that trouble and sound is like my beloved hd650, now the length is perfect for my couch! And no more Jack shorting thanks to the xlr! Four round braiding in this length is such a hassle though..


 
   
  Try an 8-strand braid next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  One thing I tried once for braiding long lengths was to do it hanging the wires down my stairs. I originally tried it with the wires hooked up over a railing and the strands pointing straight down, but there was just too much wobble (though I suppose some tape along the stairwell wall would solve that). Laying it down the steps was a bit better for that, though the strands didn't untangle as nicely as when they were free hanging.


----------



## FraGGleR

armaegis said:


> Try an 8-strand braid next time
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Usually solder my wires to my end termination, then put the termination in a clamp mounted on my desk. I keep my wires in tension while slowly moving backwards. This helps me keep the braid consistent and straight. If it starts to get too hard, I simply reposition the cable in the clamp.


----------



## HolyCheese

For the best and most constant result you'd have to put a weight on one side and use a pulley of some sort. Then hang it out the Window or on the stairs.


----------



## ardgedee

Wire does not stretch and is stiffer than cord and rope, so you can get away with relaxing tension and re-clamping the cable when you have to. Doing that only becomes a problem when doing so breaks your stride and you lose your place or the rhythm you'd had going on.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Wire does not stretch and is stiffer than cord and rope, so you can get away with relaxing tension and re-clamping the cable when you have to. Doing that only becomes a problem when doing so breaks your stride and you lose your place or the rhythm you'd had going on.


 
   
  I actually mark numbers on the ends of my wires when doing an 8-strand braid, then check every couple cycles to make sure the order is right. It's a real bugger trying to track down a blip where a pair of wires twisted or something. Not as big a deal with monocolour, but it ruins the pattern when doing a multicolour braid. Thankfully the latter is easier to spot mistakes as they happen. 
   
   
  Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Usually solder my wires to my end termination, then put the termination in a clamp mounted on my desk. I keep my wires in tension while slowly moving backwards. This helps me keep the braid consistent and straight. If it starts to get too hard, I simply reposition the cable in the clamp.


 
   
  That's basically what I do when hanging wires down the stairs. I use the vice itself as a stopper between the rails. I keep a fat piece of tape nearby to hold strands in place while I readjust at the vice.


----------



## telecaster

I'll post pictures when I'm home guys. The hassle is when the the long wires get entangled... I don't how it is with your wire but with mine it was a nightmare To free the nods. Also I lost track several times and to find back your pattern one has to explodes his brain!

actually I wanted to make the 8 strands round spiral pattern but when I tried it it was too stiff for my taste and the four strand didn't fit te tiny cardas hd650 plugs.


----------



## KimChee

4 wire round braid isn't too bad, I'm gonna give 8 wire a shot too soon got Toxic Cables wire coming in for my JH16.  I have done a ton of searching: anyone have any opinion on the following sites?  I think I've got it narrowed down to these two..
   
http://www.stringpage.com/braid/medbraids/medbraids.html
   
http://seriss.com/opcs/install/braid.html
   
  I'm thinking about the second link it looks slightly easier..


----------



## BacHolz

Some time ago I searched for some direction for a few cables I was interested in making. It's been a while but I checked the links and they are all still working.
  I've posted all of them as we all learn in our own way and some will be more helpful than others. Carry on the craft and thanks for sharing your efforts.
   
http://www.vt4c.com/shop/program/main.php?cat_id=1009&group_id=9&hit_cat=
   
http://www.seekyee.com/Slings/howtos/8strand1.htm
   
http://www.seekyee.com/Slings/howtos/4strand.htm
   
http://home.versatel.nl/willeke_igkt/tables/braid-text_table.html
   
http://www.saroftreve.com/wwl/braiding/braiding.shtml
   
http://www.saroftreve.com/wwl/braiding/6round.shtml
   
http://www.saroftreve.com/wwl/braiding/8round.shtml
   
http://www.stringpage.com/braid/medbraids/medbraids.html
   
http://www.chimeralabs.com/diy_braid.html


----------



## telecaster

Quote: 





kimchee said:


> 4 wire round braid isn't too bad, I'm gonna give 8 wire a shot too soon got Toxic Cables wire coming in for my JH16.  I have done a ton of searching: anyone have any opinion on the following sites?  I think I've got it narrowed down to these two..
> 
> http://www.stringpage.com/braid/medbraids/medbraids.html
> 
> ...


 
  No it's downright easy even 8 strand braid is childish play. The hard part is braiding with 5 meter long wire!


----------



## telecaster

litz wire 100 strands of 40AWG OFC copper with silk dielectric. rodhium plated furutech xlr the seller sent instead of gold plated, anyway...
  Sounds as good as the stock cable if not better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but now it's XLR so it won't short the jack of my tube amp anymore (I unplug my cans every listenning session). Also  more than 4 meters long so I can reach my couch. Perfect cable. The split was done without any splitter, way more elegant.


----------



## mrAdrian

How long do you guys leave from the splitter to the headphone end?


----------



## telecaster

I have maybe 40cm (15inch) relief from splitter to headphone. Making it too small and your screwed. Too long is more comfortable and I reterminate the cable if I ever change headphone not problem.


----------



## MetalMessiaH

Quote: 





telecaster said:


>


 
  Maybe it's a stupid question but.....how do you braid the cable that way??


----------



## DutchGFX

metalmessiah said:


> Maybe it's a stupid question but.....how do you braid the cable that way??




Left over its 2
Right over its 1
Left under its 2
Right 1 and ur done 

Lol my little braiding rhyme


----------



## MetalMessiaH

Quote: 





dutchgfx said:


> Left over its 2
> Right over its 1
> Left under its 2
> Right 1 and ur done
> ...


 

 ok,but how do you make it round like on the photo ?
  sorry i'm new to diy


----------



## telecaster

No problem, there you go, have fun!
   
  Here is the 4 strand braid technique.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLjs_MeGNpo
   
  Here is the 8 strands braid round. Actually really easy because the lenght was less than 2 meters!
  Splitting in two 4 strand braid braid like the above link and my HD650 cord.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfFM_NJzg-g
   
  it's my interconnect for my Meridian explorer. I know it's not shielded, but its really short.


----------



## MetalMessiaH

Ty  telecaster
  One last question,when you twist 2 wires how do you make them stay that way ?
  In short,what is the technique for twisting wires?
  ty in advance!


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





metalmessiah said:


> One last question,when you twist 2 wires how do you make them stay that way ?


 
   
  Avoid rotating the wires on their axis when you twist them around each other. If you rotate them towards each other, the cable will try to kink up, if you rotate them away from each other (which is what usually happens, eg, if you were to pinch the ends of the wire between thumb and forefinger and twist your wrist) the cable will try to unwind.


----------



## MetalMessiaH

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Avoid rotating the wires on their axis when you twist them around each other. If you rotate them towards each other, the cable will try to kink up, if you rotate them away from each other (which is what usually happens, eg, if you were to pinch the ends of the wire between thumb and forefinger and twist your wrist) the cable will try to unwind.


 
  so what,i just grab bout wires whit some ting and twist?
   
  p.s. sorry my english isn't exactly  perfect


----------



## telecaster

I use a 22 AWG wire litz copper. It is very supple and keep shape kind of easily. When I do my braid, you will feel the stiffness of your braiding technique. I advise you try it on a short cable sample as I did. That way I easily saw that I prefer the 4 strand to the 8 for my headphone cable. Also for my headphone I didn't braid as tight as on my interconnect because I wanted a looser feel.
  The answer is you will feel it and you will have to tight your braid.
   
  I haven't rotate anything it's useless. Just braid along and you will see for yourself.
   
  Those are my first two cable braided ever! It's not difficult, well except the horrid 4 meter long braid which is a night mare!


----------



## AlanHell

I am new to the this community and trying to make an balance cable for my HD800 headphones for my upcoming HDVD800 amps. So, it has be to 4-pin xlr, and I do not want to re-terminate my stock cables.
   
  I have already got the HD800 connectors and been tested working with 26AWG wires. I also got the 4-pin xlr connectors. I have decided using normal dual 2-pair silver painted OF copper wires since I am not a strong believer of cables.(I do not have super expensive headphones with super expensive amps as well as super expensive power and interconnects cable. And no I do not have -80dB gold ears, so I normally cannot hear the sonic difference as a direct result of changing wires.)  Here are some problems  I am facing and hoping to get some help:
   
  1. What is the good heat shrink for the terminator side?
  2. What things should I considered when I am picking the the sleeves a part from cool looking. (factory spec wise)
  3. Viablue is too big for headphone cable Y-splitter, is there any other sub-20 dollar cool looking ones on the market? (heat shrink seems to be a bit too simple looking~~)
   
   
  Thanks for your help, much appreciate


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





alanhell said:


> I am new to the this community and trying to make an balance cable for my HD800 headphones for my upcoming HDVD800 amps. So, it has be to 4-pin xlr, and I do not want to re-terminate my stock cables.
> 
> I have already got the HD800 connectors and been tested working with 26AWG wires. I also got the 4-pin xlr connectors. I have decided using normal dual 2-pair silver painted OF copper wires since I am not a strong believer of cables.(I do not have super expensive headphones with super expensive amps as well as super expensive power and interconnects cable. And no I do not have -80dB gold ears, so I normally cannot hear the sonic difference as a direct result of changing wires.)  Here are some problems  I am facing and hoping to get some help:
> 
> ...


 
   
  1.  I like 3 to 1 ratio heatshrink as it gives you more range of use and is a little stiffer and more durable when shrunk.  Some 3/8" 3 to 1 heatshrink should work well.  If you have access to it, you can also use a little hot glue to seal the back of the HD800 for added strain relief.  Depending on which XLR you got, you may not need any heatshrink other than for aesthetic value.
  2.  You want something soft and quiet so that when you move around or the cable brushes against things, you don't pick up mechanical noise.  The silve plated wire is probably in teflon or kapton which will be prone to picking up noise.  Nylon multifilament will be ideal.  
  3.  Depending on how thick your wires are, you can check out qables.com for their Y-splits.  Other than that you can use the barrels of other connectors, beads, etc.


----------



## Kamakahah

fraggler said:


> 1.  I like 3 to 1 ratio heatshrink as it gives you more range of use and is a little stiffer and more durable when shrunk.  Some 3/8" 3 to 1 heatshrink should work well.  If you have access to it, you can also use a little hot glue to seal the back of the HD800 for added strain relief.  Depending on which XLR you got, you may not need any heatshrink other than for aesthetic value.
> 2.  You want something soft and quiet so that when you move around or the cable brushes against things, you don't pick up mechanical noise.  The silve plated wire is probably in teflon or kapton which will be prone to picking up noise.  Nylon multifilament will be ideal.
> 3.  Depending on how thick your wires are, you can check out qables.com for their Y-splits.  Other than that you can use the barrels of other connectors, beads, etc.




What size nylon multifilament do you usually use? 

Also, I've seen beads used but honestly I'm missing exactly how it works as a splitter since it's a single hole, please expound.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> What size nylon multifilament do you usually use?
> 
> Also, I've seen beads used but honestly I'm missing exactly how it works as a splitter since it's a single hole, please expound.


 
  Depends on the wire, how many wires, type of braid.  3/16" goes over the standard 24awg in polyethylene wires from Doublehelixcables, Toxic Cables, Plussounds, etc.  Should handle any 4 wire round braid in that gauge.
   
  Most of the options aren't a true splitter in the sense that they go one hole to two.  More just to keep the split tidy.  I typically just use some heatshrink.
   
  I forgot to add that if you want a wooden Y split cover, check out Yew Audio.


----------



## FraGGleR

Terrible cellphone picture of an example of using a barrel from a 3.5mm plug for a Y split cover:


----------



## KimChee

Nice Fraggler looks classy!


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





telecaster said:


> I'll post pictures when I'm home guys. The hassle is when the the long wires get entangled... I don't how it is with your wire but with mine it was a nightmare To free the nods. Also I lost track several times and to find back your pattern one has to explodes his brain!
> 
> actually I wanted to make the 8 strands round spiral pattern but when I tried it it was too stiff for my taste and the four strand didn't fit te tiny cardas hd650 plugs.


 
   
  I put the coil of each individual strand in a small ziplock bag (e.g 4, or 8 bags), rather than keeping them loose. So I don't have to deal with the ends. Just feed out a foot or so, shuffle the bags around, and repeat.


----------



## audiofreakie




----------



## TrollDragon

I've searched here and can't seem to find a solution, so I am just going to ask for recomendations from those in the know!
   
  The stock cable on my Ultrasones was the most annoying cable I have ever seen on a headphone. The bends where they fold it back and forth on itself for packaging will not come out, no how no way.
   
  It's annoying like those cheap Yellow / Orange AC extension cords, the ones that are really nice when you first get them but after a couple of weeks use they get all twisted up under the jacket and are impossible to use or unwind. You just need to take a hatchet and chop them up into tiny little pieces to vent your frustration, which I have done in the past. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I have since removed the cable from my Ultrasones and have replaced it with a 3.5mm socket which works great with any mini to mini cable.
  I would like to convert my DT880's to a mini xlr with the socket in the cup itself, all of that part is no problem, I am now in search of a good wire to use.
   
  Since I live in Eastern Canada local wire shops are few and far between, the only one I know of here is Anixter which carries a Belden Star Quad, but I have not been there to look at this wire or any other type they might have. (Is anyone familiar with the Belden wire?) 
   
  Since there are so many choices of wire and insulation type, I'll get right to the point of what I am looking for.
   
*Flexibility* is my main criteria, I would like this cable to act like a piece of cotton cord or heavy string. I know it can not have the exact same physics as cotton cord does but I'd like to get as close to that as possible. (falls straight with very little memory)
   
  1. What AWG and strand count would you suggest is the most flexible?
  2. Does silver plated copper or just regular copper make any difference? (Only to do with flexibility, nothing about the sound.)
  3. What type of insulation is the most flexible?
   
  My old Sony headphones had this nylon type sheathing over a rubber core that had flat enameled wire that was woven with fibers, you know the copper / red /green stuff all twisted together.
  I don't know what that wire is called, but is that wire available and would it be a better choice even though it would have to be sheathed?
   
  In the end I would like to have a 4 wire loose braid to the mini XLR jack, so if I can find a wire with a black or clear insulation that would be perfect and I would not have to sheath them.
   
  4. Does the sheathing type aid or hinder with flexibility? If so what is the most flexible type of sheath to use?
   
  Sorry for the winded post with too many questions, but I have searched and can't seem to find a solution. If I am "Out to Lunch" with my expectations then please let me know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks for taking the time to read through this and for any recomendations you all might have.


----------



## liquidzoo

I'm actually going to be doing something similar to my DT770s here in the next few weeks (I hope, depends on when I get the plugs in).
   
  I'm going to be using Canare star quad, stripped down to the 4 inner cores (which I think are 23 AWG, probably not the best wire to use) and sleeved with Type 1 paracord.
   
  If I decide that the Canare is too big, I'll buy some Mogami W2893 (26 AWG cores).
   
  I would stay around 26 AWG for the wires.  That seems to be the most commonly recommended AWG.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> I've searched here and can't seem to find a solution, so I am just going to ask for recomendations from those in the know!
> 
> The stock cable on my Ultrasones was the most annoying cable I have ever seen on a headphone. The bends where they fold it back and forth on itself for packaging will not come out, no how no way.
> 
> ...


 
  1.  I would stick to 26 or 24 awg, as many strands as you can get.  In general, the more strands, the more flexible.
  2.  Silver plated copper is nor really any less flexible than regular copper, with the caveat that most cheaper silver plated copper wire is sheathed in teflon or pvc, both of which you want to avoid if you really want flexibility.
  3.  Silicone or a specially designed polyethylene will be the most flexible.  Problem is that the better silicone wire is specialty wire for stuff like robotics and is more expensive per foot than some audiophile stuff.  Toxic Cables had a batch of OCC copper in polyethylene that was so flexible, I mistook it for silicone wire.  PM him to see if he has any for sale.  You won't find something more flexible or limp on the market.  The caveat with this, is that it is harder to work with because of its flexibility, and there is some grab to the polyethylene that makes sleeving with something soft nearly impossible.  In use, without sleeving, it was too flexible for me so I ended up putting a 1/8" sleeve of techflex around it and then putting nylon multifilament on top of that.  Still super light, very flexible when you need to bend it, but lays very neatly now in a large coil.  But if a specialty wire isn't possible, stick to polyethylene.  Mogami and Canare both use polyethylene, but it is a harder variety and despite some decent stranding and gauge numbers, they aren't as flexible as they could be (durability was top priority for these companies).  Doublehelixcables, Toxic Cables, and Plussounds come immediately to mind for high quality, reasonable cost wire that is nice and flexible (and audiophile approved).
  4. Nylon multifilament or paracord is the way to go for soft, flexible sleeving.  Not many other options unless you can find cotton or silk, which is very hard to do.  Any of the Techflex type stuff is going to add stiffness.  
   
  Hope that helps!  Have fun with it.


----------



## TrollDragon

Thanks FraGGleR!
   
  Yes I have an IC that was teflon wrapped silver plated copper and it was stiff as all get out. 
   
  There is a ton of great information you have provided there, I will see if Toxic Cables has any of that cable for sale, shipping from the UK might be a bit steep, but we'll see.
   
  Yes it is all about the lay, for me anyway... I received an excellent suggestion about using Litz wire, so I think I am going to chase some of that down as it sounds like it will do exactly what I want.
   
  Paracord looks like the way to go as well.
   
  I am going to look into the Mogami and Canare as well for some other cables I want to make.
   
Thanks again, it will be fun for sure!


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> I'm actually going to be doing something similar to my DT770s here in the next few weeks (I hope, depends on when I get the plugs in).
> 
> I'm going to be using Canare star quad, stripped down to the 4 inner cores (which I think are 23 AWG, probably not the best wire to use) and sleeved with Type 1 paracord.
> 
> ...


 
  Sounds great, don't forget the pictures!


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Sounds great, don't forget the pictures!


 
  I won't.
   
  Have to get the plugs sent to and back from Clint at YewAudio (will be sending them today, along with the blanks I picked out for my 2 projects).
   
  Going to be hard to wait, but I can at least make part of the cable while I'm waiting since I'm not sending off the XLR.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


>





> I will see if Toxic Cables has any of that cable for sale, shipping from the UK might be a bit steep, but we'll see.


 
  My current shipping cost for wires/plugs is £8-8.50 i believe, this is Royal Mail tracked post, when you consider the cost of packaging and postage, my cost is actually more then what i charge.
   
  You can buy as many items as you like and request the total, depending on weight, i might add another £0.50-1, usually it will just be the flat £8.  You can opt for standard shipping for £4, but i take no responsibility for lost packages with this service.
   
  I do have a few spools of the wire FraGGleR speaks of, it sounds quite good and is actually the cheapest wire i sell, at £0.95 per feet. I don't have it listed, so you would need to PM me for purchases. It is by far the most flexible 24AWG OCC Copper wire i have come across.


----------



## Kamakahah

BTG-Audio also sells some vert reasonably priced cable in polyethylene insulation. I like it.


----------



## audiofreakie

My Etymotic ER4 DIY Pin, made from pure silver.

   
  My DIY Westone Pin made from silver argentium.


----------



## alfa147x

Not audio related but I think I'll be making a micro-USB to USB A cable for the 60% keyboard (Either a KeyCool or a Filco Manila) any good sources for fancy, different, exotic, or another word that I can't think of types of connectors? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## DutchGFX

alfa147x said:


> Not audio related but I think I'll be making a micro-USB to USB A cable for the 60% keyboard (Either a KeyCool or a Filco Manila) any good sources for fancy, different, exotic, or another word that I can't think of types of connectors?
> 
> Thanks guys!




I wish you the best of luck. I tried to find some wooden USB and XLR plugs, but, eh would sell directly, and I didn't plan on buying a $400 cable just to take the plug. If u find some do share!


----------



## DutchGFX

EDIT: Double post (damn ipad)

But, I made some RCA cables this week, since my PYST cables aren't long enough to go from Gamma2 > back of WA6, so, I had to build some.

*Mats and Details*
- Silver Plated OFC 26AWG wire from here
- Canare RCA plugs from here
- 1/8" Black Nylon Multifilament from here
- 14" each (12" + 1" for plug on each end)




Sounds very good too, better than the PYST cables IMHO


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> My current shipping cost for wires/plugs is £8-8.50 i believe, this is Royal Mail tracked post, when you consider the cost of packaging and postage, my cost is actually more then what i charge.
> 
> You can buy as many items as you like and request the total, depending on weight, i might add another £0.50-1, usually it will just be the flat £8.  You can opt for standard shipping for £4, but i take no responsibility for lost packages with this service.
> 
> I do have a few spools of the wire FraGGleR speaks of, it sounds quite good and is actually the cheapest wire i sell, at £0.95 per feet. I don't have it listed, so you would need to PM me for purchases. It is by far the most flexible 24AWG OCC Copper wire i have come across.


 
  Sounds good, I'll PM you with my list.
   
  Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> BTG-Audio also sells some vert reasonably priced cable in polyethylene insulation. I like it.


 
  I'll check into that as well.
   
  Thanks All!


----------



## Zashoomin

Hello everyone,
  Sorry for being such a noob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I was wondering what you guys would recommend for connectors and cable for a pair of rca interconnects (1ft) and 2 pairs of speaker cables (3ft each).  I am on a budget so if at all possible I would like to keep each pair around $25 if at all possible.
   
  Thanks in advance


----------



## liquidzoo

I've wanted to use these rca connectors for something for a while:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=263-212

I bet you can find good speaker connectors there too. Good selection and fast shipping.


----------



## alfa147x

Holy crap. This guy does good work: http://www.pexonpcs.bigcartel.com/


----------



## KimChee

This isn't the best looking cable out there, but I got my wire today and made it.  8 Wire Hybrid Toxic Cables Scorpion and Viper Wire.  It sounds fantastic, and I'm running some hours on it, going to do about 100.
   
   
   

   
   
   
  Material
  Toxic Cables Scorpion OCC Copper 26AWG Wire in Black 18 feet
  Toxic Cables Viper Wire OCC SPC 26 AWG wire 18 feet
  DHC 1/8" plug
  UE DIY Westone Style Connector


----------



## Hal Rockwell

I think I did quite good this time. I made two 1.2m cables - one for my Noontec Zoros and the other for my Monoprice headphones to replace the crappy cables that came with them. The cables seem to be very durable. I don't know much about the improvement in SQ cause I'm not a big believer of cables affecting it in any way (at least not in those lengths). I also doubt the ability of the human ear to tell the difference. Anyway, about the cable construction itself: 3 braid of 26awg SPC wire from navships, techflex sleeving, shrink and the highest quality plugs I could get at the local electronic supply store (I don't know what brand they are).


----------



## fihidelity

My setup currently uses super cheap RCA interconnects and instead of forking out for some ready made cables, I thought I'd have a go at making some for myself. I've had a fair amount of experience in soldering but I haven't ever made cables before. Could someone take me through all the materials/parts that I would need as if I went out and bought the parts now I'd almost certainly miss something out.
   
  What gauge cable would I need bearing in mind being flexible is not an issue and which material is best?
  Are some connectors better than others?
  Do I need to buy cable strains or anything like that?
  What sleeving should I use?


----------



## DutchGFX

fihidelity said:


> My setup currently uses super cheap RCA interconnects and instead of forking out for some ready made cables, I thought I'd have a go at making some for myself. I've had a fair amount of experience in soldering but I haven't ever made cables before. Could someone take me through all the materials/parts that I would need as if I went out and bought the parts now I'd almost certainly miss something out.
> 
> What gauge cable would I need bearing in mind being flexible is not an issue and which material is best?
> Are some connectors better than others?
> ...




Get some 22 AWG wire, I use 26, but 22 will definately be sturdier. You can find some on eBay, search 22 AWG Stranded Silver Plated, you will find some, or you can search for eBay seller Navships, he makes great wire. I just made some RCA cables with connectors from Redco, I used Canare RCA connectors. Some connectors are better than other because the contact is gold plated or silver plated or nickel plated. However, passed that, it's all aesthetics. Search Nylon Multifilament Cable Organizer on google, you will find Black Nylon Multifilament, that's the sleeving most people use, I would get 1/6" if they have it. I use 1/8" personally.


----------



## fihidelity

Quote: 





dutchgfx said:


> Get some 22 AWG wire, I use 26, but 22 will definately be sturdier. You can find some on eBay, search 22 AWG Stranded Silver Plated, you will find some, or you can search for eBay seller Navships, he makes great wire. I just made some RCA cables with connectors from Redco, I used Canare RCA connectors. Some connectors are better than other because the contact is gold plated or silver plated or nickel plated. However, passed that, it's all aesthetics. Search Nylon Multifilament Cable Organizer on google, you will find Black Nylon Multifilament, that's the sleeving most people use, I would get 1/6" if they have it. I use 1/8" personally.


 
  Thanks for that, I probably won't be doing it for a while now as I told my dad that I was thinking of making some and he brought out a bag of RCA connectors and a load of 24AWG cable. I just put together a couple of leads, they're about a foot long and fit much better into the setup than the old cable did. Thanks for the comprehensive reply!


----------



## DutchGFX

Quote: 





fihidelity said:


> Thanks for that, I probably won't be doing it for a while now as I told my dad that I was thinking of making some and he brought out a bag of RCA connectors and a load of 24AWG cable. I just put together a couple of leads, they're about a foot long and fit much better into the setup than the old cable did. Thanks for the comprehensive reply!


 

 Nice! My dad would probably show me to my bike and say go buy your connectors lol, happy soldering


----------



## KimChee

Just thought I'd post another pic of my 8 wire hybrid, it's settled down a bit from the initial braiding..


----------



## liquidzoo

Had to share what I just got in the mail.  Cables made with them are coming within the next week or so.  (click for larger images)
   
   

   
  (Bad Pic, sorry; need to get out my photo lighting)
   

   
  Wenge 6.3mm + 3.5mm TRS
   

   
  Katalox 3.5mm TRS, 2x 3.5mm TS (mono), 1x Y-Split
   

   
  Cocobolo 3.5mm TRS + Y-Split


----------



## TrollDragon

Very nice, I just love wooden shells.






.


----------



## liquidzoo

The pictures (especially the small ones, but even the big ones) really don't do them justice.  Clint did a wonderful job on them!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Had to share what I just got in the mail.  Cables made with them are coming within the next week or so.  (click for larger images)


 
  Wow, that's alot of wood!  Glad that Clint is getting business from this thread, he is an incredibly nice guy who is very good at what he does.


----------



## Kamakahah

Anyone know if you can do an order from him for just Y-splits?


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Wow, that's alot of wood!  Glad that Clint is getting business from this thread, he is an incredibly nice guy who is very good at what he does.


 
   
  He certainly is.  He was incredibly helpful throughout the whole process.  I picked the wood blanks and sent them to him and he did the work, super quick turn around.
   
  Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Anyone know if you can do an order from him for just Y-splits?


 
   
  Should be able to.  Doesn't hurt to ask him on his website.


----------



## audiofreakie

Quicksilver V3
  - Pure silver solid core 24 awg heatshrinked, 4 strand, 1.2 m, total 11gr of pure silver used
  - Silver argentium pin
  - Rhodium silver plated 3.5 connector.


----------



## Bad and Quiet

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Had to share what I just got in the mail.  Cables made with them are coming within the next week or so.  (click for larger images)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Nice! You can buy them somewhere?


----------



## Netforce

http://www.yewaudio.com/apps/webstore/
   
  Looks amazing


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





bad and quiet said:


> Nice! You can buy them somewhere?


 
   
  Quote: 





netforce said:


> http://www.yewaudio.com/apps/webstore/
> 
> Looks amazing


 
   
  Yup, exactly.
   
  I actually bought the wood blanks myself and sent them to Clint.  He turned them and got them back to me (I actually had the amazing luck of going from pen blanks to connectors in less than a week, though I imagine that's not common at all).
   
  I picked out the ones I wanted from here:  http://www.woodturningz.com/Wood_Pen_Blanks.aspx
   
  Ended up sending 5 blanks to him, though I'm not sure how many he used.  I told him to keep whatever he didn't use.  Picking out the right wood was definitely half the fun.  Made sure I got exactly what I wanted.


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> I picked out the ones I wanted from here:  http://www.woodturningz.com/Wood_Pen_Blanks.aspx
> 
> Ended up sending 5 blanks to him, though I'm not sure how many he used.  I told him to keep whatever he didn't use.  Picking out the right wood was definitely half the fun.  Made sure I got exactly what I wanted.


 
   
  Maker's Mark Barrel Blanks! Nice...


----------



## KimChee

Those yew audio wooden plugs and y splitters look amazing.  Sooo, I saw some paracord at walmart on sale for $1, so I figured I'd resleeve my DIY Scorpion cable.  It was a royal pain, this was also my first time using paracord.  I ended up having to unbraid my 4 wire cable, and the 4 wires unbraided barely fit in the 550 paracord...don't know if it was because it was walmart $1 paracord or what lol.  I had the whole thing sleeved but the part where it splits into 2 wires looked too small so I unsoldered it again, and took the sleeving off.  I had some micro black paracord, but no way the wire was going to go through the sleeve.  At any rate this gave me a little practice for when I get my D7000.


----------



## liquidzoo

Looks good.
   
  My plan is to sleeve individual wires with Type 1 Paracord (Accessory Cord), then do a 4 wire braid.  Based on some quick measurements, it should _just_ fit into the connector housing (which I had Clint drill out a bit).
   
  I'd love to try an 8 wire braid to keep the same number of wires when I redo my Grados, but I have no idea how, and I know that the wires wouldn't fit in the connector if they are sleeved.


----------



## brianbeers

Moon Audio Black Dragon 12' headphone extension
  Neutrik locking jack - Viablue 1/4" plug
  Now I can sit on the couch!
   
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/93185688@N04/8726765056/
   
  Double Helix Nucleotide RCA splitter
  Switchcraft plugs n jacks
   
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/93185688@N04/8725645373/
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/93185688@N04/8726765404/
   
  Grado SR225 Cable Moon Audio Blue Dragon
  Viablue 1/4" - Clear heatshrink
   
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/93185688@N04/8725645837/
   
  Nucleotide Interconnects
  Viablue Solderless RCA's
   
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/93185688@N04/8617361703/
   
  Had a big problem (blew a speaker driver) with the solderless rca's and I was hoping
  someone might have some pointers on how to properly ground
  these plugs.  The signal conductor has a nice set screw that
  creates a solid connection.  The ground on the other hand...
  well I'm kind of at a loss... any recommendations?  The pic
  below illustrates how the plug has slits for grounding... I'm
  just not sure how to create a solid connection in them with
  small wire like the nucleotide.  Help!
  
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/93185688@N04/8726765280/


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Looks good.
> 
> My plan is to sleeve individual wires with Type 1 Paracord (Accessory Cord), then do a 4 wire braid.  Based on some quick measurements, it should _just_ fit into the connector housing (which I had Clint drill out a bit).
> 
> I'd love to try an 8 wire braid to keep the same number of wires when I redo my Grados, but I have no idea how, and I know that the wires wouldn't fit in the connector if they are sleeved.


 
   
  8 will fit if you drill out the of the connector enough.  You could also cut the connector shell just short of the threads to have something to attach the wood sleeve to if that is easier for you.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> 8 will fit if you drill out the of the connector enough.  You could also cut the connector shell just short of the threads to have something to attach the wood sleeve to if that is easier for you.


 
  The shell is already glued into the sleeve.
   
  I'm sure 8 would fit if they weren't sleeved, so that may be the way I go.  It all depends on if I want to keep the 8 strand core when I make the cable removable, which as of right now is my goal.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





brianbeers said:


> Moon Audio Black Dragon 12' headphone extension
> Neutrik locking jack - Viablue 1/4" plug
> Now I can sit on the couch!
> 
> ...


 
  Solder to the body of the plug.  Takes a lot of heat though, so preheat and add solder to the body and touch the Nucleotide when you have everything hot enough.  If you are dextrous and careful enough, you can bend one of the body ribs down a little bit to create a dent to solder to.  It won't take as much heat since it is a slimmer piece of metal.


----------



## brianbeers

hey fraggler thanks for the info - was hoping to avoid solder since the
  solderless idea does sound cool for swapping cables / sleeves etc... but
  it was def something I was considering.  Are these types of solderless
  plugs meant for coax cable?  Just bend the shield back and maybe
  it would make a more solid ground connection?  I'd be more willing to
  go the coax route with these plugs if that would improve the situation as
  opposed to soldering... whatchya think?  Whats the best technique for
  making a solid ground with the coax if thats what its meant for?  Thnx again
  I appreciate your help!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





brianbeers said:


> hey fraggler thanks for the info - was hoping to avoid solder since the
> solderless idea does sound cool for swapping cables / sleeves etc... but
> it was def something I was considering.  Are these types of solderless
> plugs meant for coax cable?  Just bend the shield back and maybe
> ...


 
  If you use coax connectors and coax cable, then you shouldn't have to worry too much.  I haven't looked much into solderless designs, but there should be some that also have a solderless spot for ground if you would like to stick with braided cables.  To be honest, I am surprised Viablue didn't give you a place to ground unless they were intended for coax cable that was thick.  If you want to stick to OCC wire, but are going coax, Neotech makes some good looking cable for pretty reasonable prices.  Neotech makes a lot of the wires you see available for DIY cable makers.
   
  One option you could try is to strip more of the insulation off and wrap the ground wire around one of the ribs.  Maybe a touch of hotglue to secure it a little, but is still removeable if needed.


----------



## KimChee

8 wire Toxic Cables hybrid cable #2, the flat braid annoyed me, so I went with the 4 wire round braid, but just kept 2 wires in each braid.  It's a lot more flexible and doesn't look too terrible.


----------



## Kamakahah

New cable for the Mad Dogs. Neutrik connectors and copper cable from BTG-Audio.


----------



## MS1605

I was curious if someone could give me a good recommendation on some wire for a specific purpose. I'm looking to make another cable for my LP2s specifically for DJing. I Need a recommendation on something that is SUPER flexible AND cheap. Since I'm not looking to do any critical listening I just need some guidance on wire that is more flexible then audiophile friendly. What do you guys think?


----------



## AlanHell

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Terrible cellphone picture of an example of using a barrel from a 3.5mm plug for a Y split cover:


 

 This is a very nice looking cable.
  I just have one more question about the Y-splitter:
   
  How can I get it fix on the cable buy using some nice 3.5 mm jack shell.
  I have done my sleeve my headphone end and now I have join my 2 cables together. Is there any good instructions on how to do the Y split in a nice looking way?
   
  Thanks


----------



## liquidzoo

Anyone have any tricks on sleeving something like Canare L-4E5C (the 4 cores, anyway) with type 1 paracord?  I was trying to sleeve some 5 foot lengths over the weekend and I could get it most of the way on before it started snagging.
   
  Maybe I should use the 26AWG Mogami W2893 instead.  The smaller diameter might help.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Anyone have any tricks on sleeving something like Canare L-4E5C (the 4 cores, anyway) with type 1 paracord?  I was trying to sleeve some 5 foot lengths over the weekend and I could get it most of the way on before it started snagging.
> 
> Maybe I should use the 26AWG Mogami W2893 instead.  The smaller diameter might help.


 
  Smaller diameter definitely helps.  Is it snagging on stray strands of copper?  I make sure that my cust was nice and smooth.  A tiny dab of hot glue on the end can round it off so you can smoothly get it on.  I sleeve like an inch worm smoothing out the whole wire each time.  
   
  I haven't tried sleeving the L-4E5C specifically, but it shouldn't be too much bigger than other 24awg wire.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





alanhell said:


> This is a very nice looking cable.
> I just have one more question about the Y-splitter:
> 
> How can I get it fix on the cable buy using some nice 3.5 mm jack shell.
> ...


 
  I typically start by using a dab of hot glue to secure sleeving to the wire itself then put a starter piece of heatshrink on top to keep it all together.  Adhesive lined heatshrink is another option if you have it.  From there, it depends on the barrel being used.  The one I used had set screws, so I put down enough layers of heatshrink for the screws to be able to dig into and keep the Y split in place.
   
  If you don't have set screws available, then carefully filling the barrel with hot glue or other low drip glue is the other way.  Some people have put heatshrink on the outside, but that kind of defeats the purpose of the nice barrel.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Smaller diameter definitely helps.  Is it snagging on stray strands of copper?  I make sure that my cust was nice and smooth.  A tiny dab of hot glue on the end can round it off so you can smoothly get it on.  I sleeve like an inch worm smoothing out the whole wire each time.
> 
> I haven't tried sleeving the L-4E5C specifically, but it shouldn't be too much bigger than other 24awg wire.


 
  Yes, it is.  I tried to make my cuts as smooth as possible, but in the process of inching it through it seems to be pushing the coating back just enough for a tiny bit of the copper to push out, just enough to cause it to snag, unfortunately.
   
  Maybe I need some better wire cutters.  The one I got in a cheap set from Harbor Freight may not be sharp enough.  The hot glue is an interesting idea, though.  I may have to give that a try.  For the first one I'm going to make, I'm going to use the clear coated strands from a length of Mogami 2534.  It should turn out nicely with my cocobolo plug for my Beyers.
   
  I think, though I'll have to see how it goes, that I'm going to use the blue strands (twisted and sleeved together) for the interior and cup to cup wiring.  I did buy some canare specifically for that task, but I'm not sure of the AWG of the wires, and I'd like it to match up.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

What is the largest wire gauge you would use for a headphone cable and what braiding technique would you apply?


----------



## rianchaos

hal rockwell said:


> What is the largest wire gauge you would use for a headphone cable and what braiding technique would you apply?




For a 4 wire headphone cable, 22AWG with PE or teflon is my normal standard. 24awg is quite light and flimsy.

24 or 26 awg 4 wire is usually my IEM cable depending on the flexibility of the wire.


----------



## KimChee

24 awg iem cable 4 wire round braid. 26awg 8 wire 4 wire round braid.

Headphone cable 24 at least I like the round braid again, flat braid is more compact but I think round looks better. I think 24 is ok if you sleeve it.


----------



## liquidzoo

What is the difference in braiding technique for flat vs round?  The only 4 wire braid I've ever done is this one:
   


> Start with the four wires side by side.
> 
> a. Take the leftmost wire and cross it OVER its TWO neighbors.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Which, according to google and the thread title, is a round braid.


----------



## Kamakahah

Seen a couple 8 strand braids, tired a round one that was pretty nice. Currently trying to find a decent set of instructions for a 8 strand flat braid that will actually work with cable.


----------



## audiofreakie

no need to braid, only use clear heat shrink, just split 1 litz wire on to 2 part using multimeter.
  flexible, small, cheap, nice color...


----------



## Fitz

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> What is the difference in braiding technique for flat vs round?  The only 4 wire braid I've ever done is this one:
> 
> 
> Which, according to google and the thread title, is a round braid.


 
   
  The "round" braid I do is leftmost over two wires, then back under one, then rightmost over two wires and back under one, repeat until done. I've not done flat braid in several years so I don't remember the process for it to compare.


----------



## Athur126

Quote: 





audiofreakie said:


> no need to braid, only use clear heat shrink, just split 1 litz wire on to 2 part using multimeter.
> flexible, small, cheap, nice color...


 
  What wire is that?


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





fitz said:


> The "round" braid I do is leftmost over two wires, then back under one, then rightmost over two wires and back under one, repeat until done. I've not done flat braid in several years so I don't remember the process for it to compare.


 
  Well that's certainly different from the method I quoted.  Wonder which it "round" and which is "flat" (if either qualify for either designation).
   
  Maybe someone else will weigh in too.


----------



## tintin220

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Well that's certainly different from the method I quoted.  Wonder which it "round" and which is "flat" (if either qualify for either designation).
> 
> Maybe someone else will weigh in too.


 
   
  I want to say that yours is the flat litz braid, not round. It's also the only one I know, but I'm no expert and usually don't braid (and just use Mogami Mini Quad as is).
   
  EDIT: Misread that, yours is round I think. Maybe both are round. Flat is where you keep going over, and never under.


----------



## tintin220

First posting in this thread, apologies for the smartphone cam. 
   
  Here are fruits of today's labor:
   
  (1) Mini to Mini interconnect for my y2 > O2 using standard Mogami and two Rean 3.5mm.

   
  (2) IEM cable direct to a pair of TF10s. I sold these and the buyer wanted them directly wired and commissioned a cable as well, so I finished the cable, tested it electronically, and will later seal the wires to the earpieces with some wood putty (plus sanding, painting, etc.) You can't tell thanks to Mr. Shakyhands here, but I stripped the Mogami down to its four bare wires and have a flat litz braid beneath the techflex. Terminated with right angle Switchcraft.

   
  (3) Headphone cable for my brother's T50RP mod. Terminated with 3.5mm Amphenol using mono Reans as connectors to the headphones. Expensive, but awesome looking, Viablue Y-Splitter. Also Mogami cable. That and Canare are just incredible bang for your buck.


----------



## audiofreakie

Quote: 





athur126 said:


> What wire is that?


 
   
  cardas hookup wire, 19 or 20 awg


----------



## liquidzoo

Finished this up this morning.


----------



## joseph0042

Anyone have experience with replacing the cabling for the UE 900? Does the sound improve creating a custom cable? And is the sound difference between copper, silver plated, and pure silver that large on this IEM?


----------



## tintin220

Quote: 





joseph0042 said:


> Anyone have experience with replacing the cabling for the UE 900? Does the sound improve creating a custom cable? And is the sound difference between copper, silver plated, and pure silver that large on this IEM?


 
   
  Others may disagree, but I think most of us here know and believe that cables do not make an ounce of difference as far as audible sound is concerned. 
   
  There are plenty of reasons to DIY your own cable or buy an aftermarket, not least of which are build and quality, flexibility, and cable length. And looks. Plus, if you make your own, there's a certain amount of pride involved. But it's not going to sound any better. If it does, it's in your head, and an unsighted test will likely prove this.


----------



## liquidzoo

From a purely electrical standpoint, some metals and metal manufacturing processes produce a wire that conducts the signal better than others (there is a whole Sound Science section here, and it seems that it's a hotly debated issue all around).
   
  Will you hear the difference?  Maybe, but there is a large chance that it would be all in your head and any real differences in sound are simply imagined.
   
  The only way to truly know for yourself would be blind A/B testing using the same headphones with different cables (different headphones, even of the same brand, may produce different results by themselves).


----------



## Armaegis

edit: nope, not gonna take the bait. I'm a material scientist and I'm keeping my yap shut


----------



## tintin220

^^ Exactly. 
   
  For further thought, consider your cable like a giant water pipe, except for carrying electrons. In a pipe, if you have certain bottlenecks, kinks, or areas where the diameter suddenly gets smaller, even back in the larger diameter areas, you'll have reduced flow rate as a result.
   
  A cable is similar to that since it's not just one giant wire with nothing else. So even if you have infinite purity gold wire (even the audible and measurable differences of that in theory would be debatable), unless your interconnects are also the same material, and they're usually some kind of nickel or gold plated copper or brass*, there's a bottleneck. Then there's solder; 99% of builders use some kind of 60/40 or 63/37 tin/lead solder. Some might use silver solder. But there's another bottleneck. And this is just in the cable itself, not considering all the bottlenecks in up/downstream components and ICs. 
   
  As an interesting note, some people believe rhodium plated plugs sound unique or exceptional compared even to gold plating. The truth of this design implementation is entirely that rhodium is extremely hard and durable, unlike gold or silver, which can theoretically start to wear away after enough mating cycles. Rhodium actually is a lot less conductive. 
   
  *Every now and then, you even find a manufacturer cheating and using iron or steel for their plugs. Yuck.
   
  ====
   
   


armaegis said:


> edit: nope, not gonna take the bait. I'm a material scientist and I'm keeping my yap shut


 
   
  Smart man. I think this thread is fairly safe. I've definitely been trolled out of a few others.


----------



## KimChee

Love that wooden plug!  Also the cable looks great!
  Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Finished this up this morning.


----------



## KimChee

Ahh, looks like I posted at the right/wrong time.  I found that the hybrid cable with the SPC Viper and Scorpion wire, increased the bass a bit too much, it also increased the midbass.  I like my JH16 because it has emphasis in the lower/sub bass.  I don't know if this was due to the extra wires or what, but it was too much.  As a basshead who also enjoys high end sound I never thought I'd say that.  So I took the 8 wire cable apart and made this 26awg Scorpion wire, and I'm happy again.  Clearly I have too much free time on my hands...Now I have 18 feet of Viper SPC wire, and 12 feet of Scorpion wire, with 24 feet of Mogami wire coming in..what to do next..any suggestions guys?


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





kimchee said:


> Love that wooden plug!  Also the cable looks great!


 
  Thanks!
   
  Now comes the hard(ish) part...taking apart my DT770s to mod/rewire them as well.


----------



## tintin220

Updated photos actually using a half-decent camera this time. 
   

   
   

   
   
  (Baby 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect now connecting my O2 to my y2: http://www.head-fi.org/t/616331/o2-amp-odac/1470#post_9443736)


----------



## jrhill

Hi Telecaster,
   
  Where do you get that 100 x 40#  OFC Copper in Silk wire?  and the cost?


----------



## joseph0042

Anyone ever used tempoelectric.com? They have 24 gauge .9999 silver wire for 2.50 a foot including a sleeve color of your choice.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





joseph0042 said:


> Anyone ever used tempoelectric.com? They have 24 gauge .9999 silver wire for 2.50 a foot including a sleeve color of your choice.


 
   
  Is that stranded silver wire, or solid core?


----------



## joseph0042

Quote: 





cute said:


> Is that stranded silver wire, or solid core?


 
   
  I think it is solid core. I don't see strands in the images they provide. Which is better for diy?


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





joseph0042 said:


> I think it is solid core. I don't see strands in the images they provide. Which is better for diy?


 
  Stranded for headphone cables.


----------



## joseph0042

Ah darn lol. Anyone know a good place for US purchases of stranded 24-26 gauge silver?


----------



## Kamakahah

joseph0042 said:


> Ah darn lol. Anyone know a good place for US purchases of stranded 24-26 gauge silver?




Plussound audio in Los Angeles. Can order off their website or ebay. Pure stranded silver won't be cheap though. I think theirs is $6.50 a foot.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think their stranded pure silver is 28 gauge!


----------



## Kamakahah

cute said:


> I think their stranded pure silver is 28 gauge!




Bummer, sorry about that.


----------



## TheRH

Check this site http://www.homegrownaudio.com/categories/Solid-Core-Wire/


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





therh said:


> Check this site http://www.homegrownaudio.com/categories/Solid-Core-Wire/


 
  The previous poster wanted stranded, no?


----------



## TheRH

I believe you are correct. My mistake.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Quote: 





cute said:


> I think their stranded pure silver is 28 gauge!


 

 It's 26


----------



## KimChee

Solid core is too stuff and prone to breakage


----------



## audiofreakie




----------



## liquidzoo

Nice looking.
   
  That Y split must be deceptive.  It doesn't look long though from the pictures.


----------



## audiofreakie

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Nice looking.
> 
> That Y split must be deceptive.  It doesn't look long though from the pictures.


 
  actually it  is not Y slitter but chin slider... the Y splitter is the other one which is looks thick.


----------



## TrollDragon

NM too late...


----------



## bonfirehay

Hi, I've bought a pair of Sennheiser MX 760 earbuds which I like the sound of, but the cable is too long, has bulky interconnector and is full of wrinkles.
  I was thinking to replace just the extension cord, which would be non destructive, the other option would be to replace the cable until above the Y splitter, joining the old cable with the new cable in a new Y splitter.

   
  I would like to do a thin cable which doesn't wrinkle, with a small 3.5mm jack. I don't care for a solid Y splitter (i.e. could be just shrinkable tube).
  I like the look of teflon/nylon sleeves, but am also open for paracord or shrinkable tube housing like the one audiofreakie used.
   
  The buds costed 27$ so I was looking for a way to make a cable for under that price.
  I'm looking for guidance and suggestions on materials which are accessible for someone living in Europe and which satisfy the requisites.
   
  Thanks


----------



## PETEREK

28 AWG Silver Teflon Wire


----------



## brianbeers

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> If you use coax connectors and coax cable, then you shouldn't have to worry too much.  I haven't looked much into solderless designs, but there should be some that also have a solderless spot for ground if you would like to stick with braided cables.  To be honest, I am surprised Viablue didn't give you a place to ground unless they were intended for coax cable that was thick.  If you want to stick to OCC wire, but are going coax, Neotech makes some good looking cable for pretty reasonable prices.  Neotech makes a lot of the wires you see available for DIY cable makers.
> 
> One option you could try is to strip more of the insulation off and wrap the ground wire around one of the ribs.  Maybe a touch of hotglue to secure it a little, but is still removeable if needed.


 

 Great ideas thanks! I thought about wrapping the ground wire around a rib but was concerned that the
  shell would make contact with the wire after its screwed on...
   
  Even with a coax cable I'm still unsure of how solid the ground connection would be.... does anybody
  have any experience with this type of solderless RCA?  I think some other brands use a very similar
  setup.  It would make infinitely more sense to have a set screw for the ground as well like you mentioned.
   
  I'm starting to lean towards soldering the ground on these plugs regardless of coax or braid.
   
  I blew a speaker driver thanks to the lousy ground connection!  Amp was on - volume up - source was
  not playing - I walked into my apartment and my footsteps were heavy enough to shake the cables -
  BOOM some horrible static through the speakers... driver was shot!
   
  The solderless concept seems really cool - change out your cables... no work no mess... one less
  joint in the chain... make cables with a screwdriver! 
   
  I really want to love these viablue solderless rca's but until I can figure out a way to achieve a solid
  ground connection I'm leaning towards soldering them.
   
  Oh and thanks for the tip on the neotech cable - thats sum goooood stuff!


----------



## brianbeers

Quote: 





> Moon Audio Black Dragon 12' headphone extension
> Neutrik locking jack - Viablue 1/4" plug
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/93185688@N04/8726765056/
> ...


 

 pics of those viablue solderless are here for reference


----------



## cute

Posting some picture for Peter........Double Helix Cables Fusion, 6 feef of beautiful cable made from the new Fusion wire, and dressed in Yew Audio Neutrik plug and Y splitter that Clint made from exotic spalted curly maple that I hand picked for the grain resemplance of the silver and copper DHC Fusion wire, as the plug and Y split are rotated!
   
  Pictured on my Sennheiser HD580's mint.  The Fusion brings the bass of copper, and the smooth detailed sounds of silver.  Now, I have many cables made from DHC Peptide, DHC Peptide Hybrid and DHC Nucleotide, but this one tops them all.  A pretty wire to look at, with a memorable stunning sound that performs like magic.  I can't find the words to describe how wonderful this wire sounds.  My HD580's have the bass of the HD650's and the beautiful treble of my beloved Beyerdynamics DT880 600 ohm.  Like having the best of two headphones in one.  The cable still needs some burn in, but I am already enjoying the extreme detail, clarity, huge soundstage, and precise imaging.
   
  Thanks to Peter for the sample!  Enjoy the pictures, the cable really deserves a better camera, but you get the idea!


----------



## cerealkillr

Quote: 





peterek said:


> 28 AWG Silver Teflon Wire


 
  That looks great. Did you take any pictures of the process? I'm thinking about recabling my 990 pros and just want to make sure I have everything right.


----------



## PETEREK

Have you taken your 990s apart yet? It's pretty self explanatory after you see where the wires are connected to the drivers. Take the old ones off with a soldering iron and then solder the new wires on and route them. Well, route them and then solder them on. Haha I can put some pictures up later on when I'm home if you want though.


----------



## KimChee

Looks good, I like the painted cups too.  
  Quote: 





peterek said:


> 28 AWG Silver Teflon Wire


----------



## PETEREK

I just traded them for a pair of HD580's


----------



## audiofreakie

I Repair Broken Athena TF10 Cable.
   
  Rebuild pin connector using silver argentium.
  Rebraids Y splitter~up to the pin and reshrink
  Resolder jack


----------



## pexon

Some Custom USB cables I made this morning


----------



## nihilill

A micro- micro otg made of cheap cables, the last one I made broke so I added some rigid plastic tube over the heat-shrink


----------



## KimChee

Dont laugh too much guys, Frank at Toxic Cables was kind enough to send me free OCC Copper wire with my last wire purchase, so I decided to recable my fav throw around phone the Panasonic HTF 600, I use this as my desktop phone for now..


----------



## FraGGleR

I updated my Sennheiser Momentum cable from 3 wire, single-ended, removable to 4 wire, balanced, hard-wired:
   
   

   
  Project summary:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/665153/sennheiser-momentum-balanced-mod


----------



## KimChee

Fraggler you make the best cables out there, got to give you props on getting each indivdual wire sleeved too.


----------



## FraGGleR

kimchee said:


> Fraggler you make the best cables out there, got to give you props on getting each indivdual wire sleeved too.




Thanks! It's the power of the paracord!


----------



## Bad and Quiet

LOD for Imod - RCA(capacitors in plug rca)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I have a couple questions for you guys. 
   
  I am looking to make some simple interconnects. I know how to make them, but I am wondering where I can get silver wire for a decent price from. I know plussound sells silver wire, but my friend bought some of their wire and it oxidized in 2 days. If someone has a more positive experience and recommends them, then I will buy it from them, or if someone has an even better source, then by all means please let me know. If nothing else, I will just use western electric wire. 
   
  If I were to use that 26 awg wire, how many strands of wire should I use for a basic RCA to RCA connector?
   
Yet another question would be if anyone knew of a good source for fair quality RCA and banana plugs. To be honest, I can already tell you I do not have good enough ears to hear the difference between a 20 dollar RCA connector and a 200 dollar RCA connector.  
   
  My big issue right now is that I just learned that 2 of my cheapo walmart RCA connectors are dead, and I would like something a bit more tough.


----------



## AlanHell

Have just got my first DIY cable done for my HD800 so I can use it for the new HDVD800 system.
  I know it is a mess but to thank for the help from the DIY community, I think I need to post some pictures of it.
   



   
  I have some problem of making the Y spliter, do you guys have any good ways to make it fix at one point?
   
   
  Also, with my HD800 cable done, the next cable will be my T1 which does not has any removable cables in stock version.
  Is there a way for me to add an removable socket on it without damage the phone?
  If so, where should I got the parts?
   
  If it is not possible for noobie like me, I guess I should just re-terminate the cable to an 4-pin xlr.
  Has any one done it here? How hard is it?
   
  Thanks~~~~~


----------



## AlanHell

Quote: 





tjj226 angel said:


> I have a couple questions for you guys.
> 
> I am looking to make some simple interconnects. I know how to make them, but I am wondering where I can get silver wire for a decent price from. I know plussound sells silver wire, but my friend bought some of their wire and it oxidized in 2 days. If someone has a more positive experience and recommends them, then I will buy it from them, or if someone has an even better source, then by all means please let me know. If nothing else, I will just use western electric wire.
> 
> ...


 

 you can try toxic cable on ebay.
  I am ordering some of there OCC cables for my single ended to XLR interconnects, they are slightly more expensive than plussound, and shipping from England takes time.
   
  Once I got my cable, i will tell you how good it is. I also have some good 28 AWG silver cables brought from some Chinese stores on Ebay, seems to be pretty good.


----------



## FraGGleR

alanhell said:


> Have just got my first DIY cable done for my HD800 so I can use it for the new HDVD800 system.
> I know it is a mess but to thank for the help from the DIY community, I think I need to post some pictures of it.
> 
> 
> ...




Detachable cables should be possible, as Moon Audio offers that as an option. They even sell the connectors they use to DIY. They use a coaxial connector not entirely dissimilar in size and looks to the HD800 connectors, which you could also use since ALO sells the sockets. Mini XLR might fit. You coukd use 2.5mm or 3.5mm jacks, but those wont be nearly as secure. With any of these options, you will need to drill out the cable entry spots to fit the connector. Not entirely easy, but not too hard if you have the equipment and good planning.

 For your Y split, heatshrink is the simplest. A touch of hotglue can hold it in place if you have trouble with sliding.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





tjj226 angel said:


> I have a couple questions for you guys.
> 
> I am looking to make some simple interconnects. I know how to make them, but I am wondering where I can get silver wire for a decent price from. I know plussound sells silver wire, but my friend bought some of their wire and it oxidized in 2 days. If someone has a more positive experience and recommends them, then I will buy it from them, or if someone has an even better source, then by all means please let me know. If nothing else, I will just use western electric wire.
> 
> ...


 
  He bought silver that oxidized that quickly?  It turned black?  That doesn't sound right.  If he bought copper, well that is a possibility for any copper wire in a clear dialectric, even from the best manufacturers.  Heat, moisture, and flux are all linked to it.  Shouldn't impact the sound, just the looks.  Like someone said before, Toxic Cables is most likely your only other option for stranded silver in polyethylene.
   
  That said, if you want silver, and are focused on interconnects, solid core silver should work well and is preferred by many.  Solid core is much cheaper than stranded.  Check out Tempo Electric, Hndme.com, and VT4C for good prices on good quality solid core.  You will need to buy teflon tubing as well if you go this route.  Neotech makes UPOCC silver in teflon and is probably as good as it gets.  At last check, some guy had a spool of it and was selling it by the foot on ebay for ridiculously low prices (close to cost of ordering directly from Taiwan).
   
  A single run of 26-24awg for positive and a run for ground will work well.  Nothing more is necessary.  
   
  For connectors, what do you want?  Looks?  Metallurgy?  Price?  Vintage Audio Labs on ebay has some of the highest value connectors available, and many pro cablers use their connectors.  A bit blingy.  If you want silver plated connectors, Ram electronics has some very high value ones with nice aluminum shells in multiple colors. If you want pure silver or copper, Aural Thrills makes a very interesting couple of connectors for a better price than anybody else selling pure copper or pure silver.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> He bought silver that oxidized that quickly?  It turned black?  That doesn't sound right.  If he bought copper, well that is a possibility for any copper wire in a clear dialectric, even from the best manufacturers.  Heat, moisture, and flux are all linked to it.  Shouldn't impact the sound, just the looks.  Like someone said before, Toxic Cables is most likely your only other option for stranded silver in polyethylene.
> 
> That said, if you want silver, and are focused on interconnects, solid core silver should work well and is preferred by many.  Solid core is much cheaper than stranded.  Check out Tempo Electric, Hndme.com, and VT4C for good prices on good quality solid core.  You will need to buy teflon tubing as well if you go this route.  Neotech makes UPOCC silver in teflon and is probably as good as it gets.  At last check, some guy had a spool of it and was selling it by the foot on ebay for ridiculously low prices (close to cost of ordering directly from Taiwan).
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for all the info. I looked into everything and I think I will go with the solid core idea. 
   
  That then leaves me with two questions. 
   
  1: You mentioned something about ordering from taiwan, and I was wondering if that was a viable option. I found this at a very good price.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AWG24-0-5MM-Solid-Core-UPOCC-SILVER-Audio-BARE-WIRE-10M-/310678057552?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item4855daf250
   
  2: what type of audio grade solder would you use? I know audio note uses special solder and I would like to get my hands on the same type of stuff.


----------



## 65535

60/40 rosin core has been my go to solder for years industry standard before RoHS was around. 63/37 is a good choice for beginners and professionals alike as it has no plastic stage during hardening.
   
  If you really worry about strength go with 62/36/2 which is normally sold as 2% silver bearing solder, very high strength.


----------



## AlanHell

Quote: 





tjj226 angel said:


> Thanks for all the info. I looked into everything and I think I will go with the solid core idea.
> 
> That then leaves me with two questions.
> 
> ...


 

 1.I got that wire for 28 AWG, if you want to know how good it is, I believe I will receive this Friday or next Monday.
  2. I am using the cardas quad as most DIYer recommended to me, seems to be a very good one with low melting point.
  http://www.cardas.com/solder.php


----------



## Kamakahah

I like Kester 331 63/37 0.031 water soluable flux solder. Easy clean up and makes good joints. Cardas was good as well.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





tjj226 angel said:


> Thanks for all the info. I looked into everything and I think I will go with the solid core idea.
> 
> That then leaves me with two questions.
> 
> ...


 
  1.  That ebay seller I believe is the same as tzeng_albert and I bought some of his wire a long time ago. Worked fine, though I didn't have any other silver  to compare to at the time. Don't know about the reputation here or on other diy audio sites, whereas the others I listed have good reputations.
   
  2.  I use Cardas Quad Eutectic.  Was recommended to me a long time ago and I bought a spool of it that has lasted me for years.  Very easy to use as it melts at a fairly low temperature.  Also comes from a company that makes audiophile cables and connectors if that matters to you.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> 1.  That ebay seller I believe is the same as tzeng_albert and I bought some of his wire a long time ago. Worked fine, though I didn't have any other silver  to compare to at the time. Don't know about the reputation here or on other diy audio sites, whereas the others I listed have good reputations.
> 
> 2.  I use Cardas Quad Eutectic.  Was recommended to me a long time ago and I bought a spool of it that has lasted me for years.  Very easy to use as it melts at a fairly low temperature.  Also comes from a company that makes audiophile cables and connectors if that matters to you.


 
   
   
  Cool, I bought 50 feet of the stuff for 25 bucks. Good deal indeed. 
   
  And I am well aware that your sources are good ones, and I would be more than happy to buy from one of them........if I had more money : P
   
  IF and only IF that wire I linked is real silver, then I have not found a better deal yet.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





tjj226 angel said:


> Cool, I bought 50 feet of the stuff for 25 bucks. Good deal indeed.
> 
> And I am well aware that your sources are good ones, and I would be more than happy to buy from one of them........if I had more money : P
> 
> IF and only IF that wire I linked is real silver, then I have not found a better deal yet.


 
  That is the rub with buying off of ebay. You have no way of knowing if that silver is actually silver.  The cable I made transmitted sound, and the person I eventually sold it to thought it sounded great, so at least in that regards, no one got ripped off.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Word of advice, i have spoken previously with Wan Lung (Neotech) about the solid core wire some are advertising on eBay as having gotten from them. Neotech did advise me at the time, that they are aware of the seller i mentioned and that they do not get wire from them, Neotech also stated, that they do not sell "bare" solid core silver wire to anyone, other then a few select amp manufacturers and are unable to take action against those that are advertising it as Neotech wire, due to these sellers being based in China.
   
  You can get solid core silver at many Jewellery supply stores at excellent prices.


----------



## goohsm

I'm trying to make a cable for etymotic er4 IEM
  After soldering the cables to the driver pins
  Can anyone suggest me what i could use to mold the cables around the soldered area?
  I don't want the soldering parts to be vulnerable when the cables are pulled from the IEM drivers


----------



## cute

Quote: 





goohsm said:


> I'm trying to make a cable for etymotic er4 IEM
> After soldering the cables to the driver pins
> Can anyone suggest me what i could use to mold the cables around the soldered area?
> I don't want the soldering parts to be vulnerable when the cables are pulled from the IEM drivers


 
   
  Epoxy Putty!


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





goohsm said:


> I'm trying to make a cable for etymotic er4 IEM
> After soldering the cables to the driver pins
> Can anyone suggest me what i could use to mold the cables around the soldered area?
> I don't want the soldering parts to be vulnerable when the cables are pulled from the IEM drivers


 
   
  maybe some hot glue for less permanence.


----------



## goohsm

Maybe i could super glue the cables to the panel and cover hot glue over the soldering area and the cable near them.
  Do you know what type/material is most used by DIY'ers?
  It's got to be very hard one after dried right?


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





tjj226 angel said:


> 1: You mentioned something about ordering from taiwan, and I was wondering if that was a viable option. I found this at a very good price.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AWG24-0-5MM-Solid-Core-UPOCC-SILVER-Audio-BARE-WIRE-10M-/310678057552?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item4855daf250
> 
> 2: what type of audio grade solder would you use? I know audio note uses special solder and I would like to get my hands on the same type of stuff.


 
   
  I got this exact wire but in 28 AWG to recable my Denon D7000s.  I personally like it a lot since it brings out more of the mids and highs that the D7Ks are notoriously lacking.  Several tips that I feel might help you:  
   
  1.  This is bare wire (no sheath/cover/insulation).  So you will have to get a sheath, paracord or whatever.  This teflon tube seems to work well for me (http://www.ebay.com/itm/25ft-Teflon-Tubing-Tube-Inner-0-9mm-Outer-1-2mm-/320730576365?pt=US_Amplifier_Parts_Components&hash=item4aad0835ed).  0.5mm diameter wire requires may be a 0.9mm ID tube.
   
  2.  When you first get the wire, try to wind it around a big circular thing (I used a Danish cookie box) or else the wire will get tangle up pretty quickly.
   
  3.  Use Cardas quad eutectic solder since it melts at a lower temp than regular solder.  If you get decent connectors, the teflon insulator in them should be able to handle the heat; cheap connectors use plastic insulator that may melt.  It will be great if you have an adjustable temperature solder tool...
   
  Good luck!


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> maybe some hot glue for less permanence.


 
   
  Hot glue works OK for IEM plug bodies. The secret is to make a liberally large blob and whittle it into final form with a knife and an emory board. Before you get too ambitious with your sculpting skills, though, be aware that the plug body may slump and droop after a year or two due to your body heat. Not sufficiently to harm anything, mind you.


----------



## bonfirehay

Does anyone know how to open Sennheiser MX760 to solder new cable?
  Thanks


----------



## goohsm

Do you know which type of hot glue firms the hardest once it's cooled?


----------



## ardgedee

Hot glue is glue designed to soften in heat... so get a high-temperature hot glue, and make sure you have a hot glue gun compatible with it.


----------



## 65535

Quote: 





goohsm said:


> Do you know which type of hot glue firms the hardest once it's cooled?


 
  It would be worthwhile to look into proper high temp hot melt adhesives, however the guns run a lot more than your low cost craft store models. There exist a wide variety of impressively strong adhesives.


----------



## audiofreakie

Goohsm, itvwill be nice if you put some pictures...


----------



## FraGGleR

Made an experimental Micro USB-B OTG to USB B cable for my incoming CEntrance HiFiM8.  Going to finish the ends with Sugru or epoxy putty once I am able to test functionality when I get home.  A LOT of patience necessary to do something this compact.


----------



## morfologus

Could you recommend me a proper cable for recabling my AKG K501? I live in Europe and it is difficult to get suitable one so it would be nice to suggest European or a Chinese stores those ship to Europe at a low price.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Made an experimental Micro USB-B OTG to USB B cable for my incoming CEntrance HiFiM8.  Going to finish the ends with Sugru or epoxy putty once I am able to test functionality when I get home.  A LOT of patience necessary to do something this compact.


 
  Thats nice work Fraggs (as usual). Where abouts do you get the micro USB from or do you take from an existing cable. Ive been scouring the net for right angle mini and micro USB connectors


----------



## alrgeez

gonna be making my first cable, whats the best way to fold over the strain relief on neutrik 3.5mm plug?


----------



## FraGGleR

anthony1 said:


> Thats nice work Fraggs (as usual). Where abouts do you get the micro USB from or do you take from an existing cable. Ive been scouring the net for right angle mini and micro USB connectors




Thanks. The micro usb I got from ebay. They arent right angled ones, but are easy enough to adapt. USB b was harvested from another cable.


----------



## Ech0

10' Extension Cable. I've not made a cable in awhile and I can't see as good as I used to up close, so, it was a little harder to do.  I tried a naked cable this time too. I've seen others do this and decided I liked the look.
   
  Amphenol Right Angle TRS Plug w/ Neutrik Locking Jack. The one thing I liked about the Amphenol Plug was the little holes that held the wire inplace while I soldered each of them. It's a three piece plug so if it was handled a lot I'm not sure how well it would hold up. Not really a concern for me as it'll be plugged in and left alone.
   

   

   

   

   
  Thanks for looking, Matt


----------



## daflippymaster

First time making a diy cable

 Anybody have any tips in regards to braiding? I had a hell of a time keeping them spaced/tightened equally


----------



## FraGGleR

Was able to test and confirm this cable works with my Galaxy Note II and my Nuforce HDP.  Hope this holds true for the HifiM8 that I made it for.
   


   
  Micro USB B from ebay, USB B harvested from Monoprice cable, 4X26awg UPOCC copper in teflon wires in a spiral twist, Sugru for bodies.


----------



## 65535

I suppose if you wanted to take it one step further you could do build it up to USB spec and do a shield and twist pitch. Looks nice for a low profile OTG cable.


----------



## 65535

Quote: 





ech0 said:


> 10' Extension Cable. I've not made a cable in awhile and I can't see as good as I used to up close, so, it was a little harder to do.  I tried a naked cable this time too. I've seen others do this and decided I liked the look.
> 
> Amphenol Right Angle TRS Plug w/ Neutrik Locking Jack. The one thing I liked about the Amphenol Plug was the little holes that held the wire inplace while I soldered each of them. It's a three piece plug so if it was handled a lot I'm not sure how well it would hold up. Not really a concern for me as it'll be plugged in and left alone.
> 
> ...


 
  Looks good, for the most part I like my cables bare, I buy high quality cables that have durable jackets and I'm gentle with my cables I rarely feel the need for sleeving though I am fond of TechFlex Nylon Multifilament.
   
  The Amphenol plugs should hold up just fine, they're one of the big few high quality connector manufactures out there. I prefer Neutrik over others due to the 3 jaw strain relief they use.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





65535 said:


> I suppose if you wanted to take it one step further you could do build it up to USB spec and do a shield and twist pitch. Looks nice for a low profile OTG cable.


 
  Yep, though it would be a big pain to manage the shield and sleeving in something so compact.  So far, I haven't noticed any interference.


----------



## 65535

Honestly with a good signal you shouldn't have much interference issue, keep in mind the USB standards were put in place in order to ensure that devices work which contain RF transmitters and receivers and various high frequency clocks work. A simple DAP interconnect won't be so close to those kinds of internal components.


----------



## audiofreakie




----------



## daflippymaster

Does anyone know of a good source for 24 awg stranded wire besides doublehelixcables/navships? Kinda looking for something thats flexible and that won't break the bank.
 If not, would an 8 strand braid of 26 awg be thick/sturdy enough for full sized cans?


----------



## Armaegis

Do any of my fellow Canucks buy from local vendors (PCX, takefive, etc), or do we all just go the ebay/international route? Any hiccups with customs/etc?


----------



## KimChee

8 Conductor Hybrid Cable half Toxic Cables Scorpion, half BTG audio SPC..I found nylon sleeving a lot easier to work with than paracord, the sleeving fit over an 8 wire braid relatively easily..


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





daflippymaster said:


> Does anyone know of a good source for 24 awg stranded wire besides doublehelixcables/navships? Kinda looking for something thats flexible and that won't break the bank.
> If not, would an 8 strand braid of 26 awg be thick/sturdy enough for full sized cans?


 
  Guitar Center?  Strip the outer sheath off of some Mogami W2534 and use the inner cores.


----------



## daflippymaster

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Oh that'd be good, guitar center is the only thing close to a physical audio shop we've got around here.
 How are the ergonomics of the inner wires?


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





daflippymaster said:


> Oh that'd be good, guitar center is the only thing close to a physical audio shop we've got around here.
> How are the ergonomics of the inner wires?


 
  They're not bad.  A lot of people use them.
   
  I used it for this cable:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/71148/diy-cable-gallery/11925#post_9442942


----------



## AlanHell

Quote: 





kimchee said:


> 8 Conductor Hybrid Cable half Toxic Cables Scorpion, half BTG audio SPC..I found nylon sleeving a lot easier to work with than paracord, the sleeving fit over an 8 wire braid relatively easily..


 
  Do you know where can I get your sleeves?
  They look very nice~~~~


----------



## MS1605

Its just the sleeve of 550 paracord.


----------



## AlanHell

I actually want to get the one they use on the HD800 cables. Do you know where to obtain them?


----------



## FraGGleR

The sleeving?  Feels custom, so the closest you are going to get is nylon multifilament available at a number of online retailers like ebay (furryletters), wirecare.com, and just about any place that sells cable making supplies.  Or take it off of the stock cable if you think it will fit your new cable.  The Denon stock cables also have as similar sleeving.  Those can probably be found at a more reasonable cost than a replacement HD800 cable.


----------



## AlanHell

Thanks a lot. Gonna make some USB type A to type B cables for my HDVD800. The printer cable seems unable to handle bitrate more than 5300Kbps music~~~
   
  What will be the normal wire you use to make digital cables?
  I do have some 28AWG solid core silver wires lying around. Is three of these per pin going to handle the data?


----------



## WALL-E

Quote: 





alanhell said:


> Thanks a lot. Gonna make some USB type A to type B cables for my HDVD800. The printer cable seems unable to handle bitrate more than 5300Kbps music~~~
> 
> What will be the normal wire you use to make digital cables?
> I do have some 28AWG solid core silver wires lying around. Is three of these per pin going to handle the data?


 
  maybe this gonna help:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/665635/know-how-diy-cable-related-tutorials
 I spent a lot of time experimenting with USB cables and finally find the right cable for right job.


----------



## AlanHell

Quote: 





wall-e said:


> maybe this gonna help:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/665635/know-how-diy-cable-related-tutorials
> I spent a lot of time experimenting with USB cables and finally find the right cable for right job.


 

 Wow, That is a very nice tutorial. Thank you very much！


----------



## daflippymaster

Take 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Its surprising how much you learn about what *not* to do on your first attempt. (though 800+ pages of this thread didn't hurt either)

   
  26 awg xple wire from BTG-Audio
  Neutrik connector from qables 
  iem connectors from plussound


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





daflippymaster said:


> iem connectors from plussound


 
   
  Have those connectors been sanitized of the annoying 'UE' "logo"... ?


----------



## daflippymaster

Quote: 





tomscy2000 said:


> Have those connectors been sanitized of the annoying 'UE' "logo"... ?


 
   
  Luckily these didn't come with that! Just the little "L" and "R"
 I guess there's a slight difference (.78mm vs .75mm) between these and the actual UE ones on the plussound website
   
  ...that or they just wanted to save people the trouble of scrubbing the UE off


----------



## ardgedee

UE uses 0.75 pins for universals and 0.78 pins for customs.


----------



## kipkip

my diy headphone and iem cable
  toxic, cardas and alo


----------



## Avro_Arrow

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Do any of my fellow Canucks buy from local vendors (PCX, takefive, etc), or do we all just go the ebay/international route? Any hiccups with customs/etc?


 

 I buy mostly from Take Five.
  I bought from a big company in the US (the name escapes me atm) and I got dinged customs.
   
  I remember you were looking for four pin mini XLR in Canada, how is this? Too much?
  I was going to get one along with some connectors for my Shure to make a balanced
  cable for them. I have to get the panel mount side as well...I'm making a balanced amp.


----------



## Armaegis

Grr, stupid customs. How much % did they hit you for?
   
  And ouch that's expensive for the 4-pin miniXLR... BUT that's also the only cable mount male mini-XLR 4pin that I've seen in Canada. I special ordered some Neutrik/Rean mini-XLR4 through avshop, but I could only get male panel mount and female cable mount. Those were around $3 a pop though. $10 seems like a kick in the pants. If we can't find any other options, would you mind if I piggybacked a couple on your order?


----------



## Avro_Arrow

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Grr, stupid customs. How much % did they hit you for?
> 
> And ouch that's expensive for the 4-pin miniXLR... BUT that's also the only cable mount male mini-XLR 4pin that I've seen in Canada. I special ordered some Neutrik/Rean mini-XLR4 through avshop, but I could only get male panel mount and female cable mount. Those were around $3 a pop though. $10 seems like a kick in the pants. If we can't find any other options, would you mind if I piggybacked a couple on your order?


 

 Geez...I don't remember exactly how much it was...I think that was more than a year ago that happened.
  It seems to me it was something like $10 on a $50 order...I just remember saying to myself "I'll never do
  that again". If I can find the receipt I"ll let you know the company and the damage.
   
  I'd be glad to piggyback a couple for you...but I don't know if it will be any time soon. I'm doing an addition
  to my house so I'm totally broke. I might have to piggyback with you...I do have some money in my paypal...


----------



## Avro_Arrow

Quote: 





avro_arrow said:


> Geez...I don't remember exactly how much it was...I think that was more than a year ago that happened.
> It seems to me it was something like $10 on a $50 order...I just remember saying to myself "I'll never do
> that again". If I can find the receipt I"ll let you know the company and the damage.
> 
> ...


 

 It was Markertek, I bought $52 worth of stuff but I don't have a record of the duty.
  I'm sure it was somewhere between $10 and $15.
   
  /end thread pollution.


----------



## funch

Would this help?   http://www.redco.com/Mini-XLR-Connectors/    I've used them, and they are, IMHO, as good as the Switchcrafts. Be sure to order for the larger cable opening.


----------



## xphynance

hello every one, maybe it is a stupid question, but still wondering 24awg or 26awg stranded silver wire, which is better for an CIEMs cable in terms of the theoretical sound quality?
   
and also does anyone know a place located in US that can buy the IEMs' pin connectors like the following pic?  plussound?
   
  thanks in advance


----------



## 65535

24awg copper is going to be your best bet for IEM wire, if you need it softer and thinner go up to 26awg.


----------



## xphynance

Quote: 





65535 said:


> 24awg copper is going to be your best bet for IEM wire, if you need it softer and thinner go up to 26awg.


 
   
  Thanks, but in terms of the sound, you think copper is superior than silver or silver plated copper?


----------



## TheRH

Is there a way to remove the lettering on Mogami cable without staining or discoloring the cable?


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





therh said:


> Is there a way to remove the lettering on Mogami cable without staining or discoloring the cable?


 
  I don't have any Mogami cable, but the insulation itself is whatever color it is all the way through and the letters are printed onto it. I would just try to use paint thinner or maybe even WD-40 to wipe it off. I don't think either of those things will harm the insulation at all, but if they will I'm sure someone will correct me. Just try a dab of either and wipe a couple times.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





xphynance said:


> Thanks, but in terms of the sound, you think copper is superior than silver or silver plated copper?


 
   
  That's a question that tends to start arguments that derail this thread and leads to moderator-imposed lockdowns, so it's not discussed here.
   
  However, it's fair game in both the Cables and Sound Science forums... I recommending reading some of the existing threads in both to make an informed decision.


----------



## DefQon

What is the best wire one could buy, money is no object.


----------



## ardgedee

10 AWG solid copper with 3mm PE insulation. Your laundry room will be safely connected for the life of the house.
   
  (*Edit: Sorry, that was mean.*) Almost every wire is optimal for something. There is no single best wire... not without knowing what it's for, what you're doing, what your preferences are, and so on.


----------



## DefQon

Yeah I was thinking of rewiring my house so a cleaner power provided to my audio equipment improving sound transients and expanding the dynamic range of all sound frequencies.
   
  Should I braid it?


----------



## ardgedee

It's hard to answer that question without knowing whether your washer is a front-loader or top-loader.


----------



## DefQon

It's top loader from about 2001, it's got a 2.5 out of 5 star power saving rating, not much to today's standard in terms of power efficiency, will a new recable improve the power saving rating?  I'm leaning towards braiding the cable so the clothes in the washer don't cause emi to the power line while I listen to rap which is my reference genre for nit-picking sound quality from a technical point.


----------



## ardgedee

It's really the static charge buildup in the dryer that can lead to interference. However, for your purposes, I think you can avoid having to indulge in exotic cables -- just attach a drain wire from the dryer chassis and earth it on some copper pipe, and then kick it old school with some Mantronix or Jungle Brothers to blow the dust out.


----------



## DefQon

LOL!
   
  Ok I couldn't hold up a straight troll face to that one haha.
   
  But yeah just wondering what is the best wire. I know most if not all MOT's here that have special cables buy them in spools custom made by Neotech except a few that do in housing production with exclusivity. Is there any special silver + gold wire one could buy for diy besides buying off shelf retail? Planning to just buy some fancy wires and try them out.


----------



## ardgedee

The most exotic I've heard of is Piccolino, a silver/gold cable which goes for a few hundred US dollars per foot.
   
  Below that, there are a few different silver/gold alloys -- usually about 1-3% gold -- again, it kind of circles back to what your goal is: You usually want lighter gauges, finer stranding and thinner insulation for IEMs, slightly heavier gauges and thicker insulations for full-sized headphones, and for interconnects the sky's the limit -- people really do experiment with crazy things like 10AWG solid wire there, since flexibility isn't as important as simply being ductile enough to be bent into a fixed position.
   
  (*Edit:*) As far as sources for wire, I haven't kept up on that, especially with regards to domestic suppliers in Australia, sorry.


----------



## DefQon

I already own Piccolino wire that DIY'd for my two headphones, I want something similar like it but not exactly like it. I'll be using for headphones and IC's, any links?


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> It's really the static charge buildup in the dryer that can lead to interference. However, for your purposes, I think you can avoid having to indulge in exotic cables -- just attach a drain wire from the dryer chassis and earth it on some copper pipe, and then kick it old school with some Mantronix or Jungle Brothers to blow the dust out.


 
  Super secret fact: ERS paper is really this.
   
  It keeps your equipment fresh, and as a bonus will stop mice and other rodents from chewing your cables.


----------



## DefQon

Ahh good old ERS paper, tell me why does it so remind me of patrick82? lol


----------



## glunteer

guys, I'm going to do my first cmoy cable / ipod 3.5mm male to male ...

 which cable + sleeve you recommend me to buy? I'll use the plug neutrik ...

 thx


----------



## Mad Max

Mogami 2893 and strip the outer jacket and copper shield beneath the jacket.  Sleeve the cable with paracord (550-lb. Type III) or a shoe lace.


----------



## glunteer

where it has to sell?


----------



## Mad Max

Paracord is on eBay and other places online.  Get the Mogami cable wherever you can get it at the best price for you.  Google Search is your best friend.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Mogami 2893 and strip the outer jacket and copper shield beneath the jacket.  Sleeve the cable with paracord (550-lb. Type III) or a shoe lace.


 
  2893 is pretty thin for 550 sleeving, unless you want to sleeve all 4 wires together in 1 sheath (in which case it will work perfectly).


----------



## mrAdrian

What about canare L4e6s?
   
  Which type of paracord should I get to sleeve how many cables haha?


----------



## glunteer

I could not find any to send to Brazil ...
  
  this cable is good ? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japans-Furukawa-Electric-copper-PC-OCC-single-crystal-copper-wiring-/251240295788?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item3a7f16ad6c


 and this sleeve ? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Braided-Cable-Sleeving-Black-5M-x-2mm-High-Density-16-4-ft-x-5-64-/271206919645?pt=Computer_Case_Mods_Stickers_Decals&hash=item3f25312ddd


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





glunteer said:


> I could not find any to send to Brazil ...
> 
> this cable is good ? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japans-Furukawa-Electric-copper-PC-OCC-single-crystal-copper-wiring-/251240295788?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item3a7f16ad6c
> 
> ...


 
   
  That wire seems to have a solid conductor, you want _stranded_ conductors.  Solid ones are to too stiff and delicate and will not last as portable cables or headphone cables compared to stranded conductors.
   
  That sleeving should do if you want to sleeve each twisted pair in its own sleeve.  Paracord if you want the whole cable in one sleeve.  I used a combination of two different size sleevings for my T50p headphone that I recabled with 2893.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





mradrian said:


> What about canare L4e6s?
> 
> Which type of paracord should I get to sleeve how many cables haha?


 
  I've worked with some of that, but haven't used any (yet, it's going to be the cable for my Grado mod, I think).
   
  Sleeving depends greatly on how you want it to look.  I prefer the 4 wire braid look myself, so if I sleeve it I would want to sleeve each core individually.  For that, 550 cord would be too big.  I'd use Type 1 Accessory Cord instead.
   
  The problem with that is that it's really hard to keep from snagging.  I've read (though haven't tried yet) that a small dab of hot glue on the end of the wire will help keep it from snagging as you're threading it through the connector.


----------



## PETEREK

I just finished making an upgrade cable for my HD580's out of 26 AWG 7N cryo treated UP OCC Copper stranded wire and it really trimmed off the top end and brought out the bass and mids. That wasnt what I was going for at all  I like my music bright with decent bass that dont drown out the mids. What wire should I use for my next cable to get those results?


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





peterek said:


> I just finished making an upgrade cable for my HD580's out of 26 AWG 7N cryo treated UP OCC Copper stranded wire and it really trimmed off the top end and brought out the bass and mids. That wasnt what I was going for at all  I like my music bright with decent bass that dont drown out the mids. What wire should I use for my next cable to get those results?


 
   
  The same, just paint it pink and everything will be alright.


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





limpidglitch said:


> The same, just paint it pink and everything will be alright.


 
   
  Really? Thanks for the serious response man.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote: 





peterek said:


> Really? Thanks for the serious response man.


 
   
  It's a scientifically established fact that pink is the colour of "bright with decent bass". Don't knock it until you've tried it.


----------



## Kamakahah

We'll if you believe that cables change the sound (everyone is different, that's why I say this), then you might try a pure silver cable. That would be a pretty expensive recable, so I suggest you try some Silver-plated copper to see if you notice a change. 
   
  Alternatively, (again, if you believe in this) you could give your cable time to burn-in. Some people feel that the sound will change once the cables 'breaks-in'. 
   
  Thing is, if you find that the cable makes a difference, then you also might want to pay attention to what kinds of jacks you are using, the solder, and soldering technique (check that you dont have a cold joint).
   
*These are merely suggestions. I honestly don't care who believes what or why. Take them as you will. *


----------



## BacHolz

Quote: 





peterek said:


> I just finished making an upgrade cable for my HD580's out of 26 AWG 7N cryo treated UP OCC Copper stranded wire and it really trimmed off the top end and brought out the bass and mids. That wasnt what I was going for at all  I like my music bright with decent bass that dont drown out the mids. What wire should I use for my next cable to get those results?


 

 I have no personal experience, but it's often said that adding some silver to the mix may brighten the sound a bit.


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> We'll if you believe that cables change the sound (everyone is different, that's why I say this), then you might try a pure silver cable. That would be a pretty expensive recable, so I suggest you try some Silver-plated copper to see if you notice a change.
> 
> Alternatively, (again, if you believe in this) you could give your cable time to burn-in. Some people feel that the sound will change once the cables 'breaks-in'.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Quote: 





bacholz said:


> I have no personal experience, but it's often said that adding some silver to the mix may brighten the sound a bit.


 
  I tinned all the wires well and got the best connections I could get to my connectors, so I don't think cold joints is the problem. I'll try some kind of silver wire next time then and see if that makes a difference or not. Thanks guys.


----------



## HolyCheese

Is this a good deal?
http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemNext&item=121124744081&pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&autorefresh=true#ht_1312wt_1037


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





holycheese said:


> Is this a good deal?
> http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemNext&item=121124744081&pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&autorefresh=true#ht_1312wt_1037


 
   
  Depends what you plan on doing with it. It's solid core so you wouldn't want to use that for headphone/iem cable, but could be good for an interconnect that you don't plan on bending/flexing much.
   
  Also it has no insulation so you'll have to pick up some teflon/cotton/other and do it yourself which can be a pain in the ***** depending on length of the cable you want to insulate.


----------



## ardgedee

Not meaning to repeat myself, but now's a good time to repeat myself about discussing cables and sound quality in a DIY forum...
   
  Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> That's a question that tends to start arguments that derail this thread and leads to moderator-imposed lockdowns, so it's not discussed here.
> 
> However, it's fair game in both the Cables and Sound Science forums... I recommending reading some of the existing threads in both to make an informed decision.


 
   
  This isn't a taboo topic, it's just that this is the wrong place on the site to discuss it.


----------



## PETEREK

Said cable


----------



## daflippymaster

Quote: 





peterek said:


> Said cable


 
  Is that 550 paracord?


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





daflippymaster said:


> Is that 550 paracord?


 
  Yes it is, I got it from hobby lobby.


----------



## Bad and Quiet

Recabled AKG K518dj, blue braid, wire is l4e5c.


----------



## garcsa

Quote: 





bad and quiet said:


> Recabled AKG K518dj, blue braid, wire is l4e5c.


 
  Cool!


----------



## garcsa

Just an extension cable , for late nigth radio live concerts
  .
  Yes I'm old-fashioned.


----------



## glunteer

Quote: 





garcsa said:


> Just an extension cable , for late nigth radio live concerts
> .
> Yes I'm old-fashioned.


 
  what you used to make the cable?


----------



## garcsa

Canare L-4E6S 3m. Neutrik NYS 231L and NYS 240L.


----------



## glunteer

Quote: 





garcsa said:


> Canare L-4E6S 3m. Neutrik NYS 231L and NYS 240L.


 
Canare L-4E6S is good ?


----------



## 65535

Quote: 





glunteer said:


> Canare L-4E6S is good ?


 
  It's a very good cable, durable, 4 conductors and a shield. It comes in various colors and coils and lays nicely.


----------



## daflippymaster

A cable for the m50's that's a bit more portable 
   
  mini-xlr to 3.5mm


----------



## glunteer

I wanted to recable my jvc ha-s500 ... how I do Y?


----------



## Kamakahah

glunteer said:


> I wanted to recable my jvc ha-s500 ... how I do Y?




Easiest and cheapest is simply use heatshrink. 
I use a little electrical tape to keep the two strands separate and the move the heatshrink into place.

Even better if it's heatshrink with adhesive so you can make the Y and then heat.


----------



## audiofreakie

My Ultra Portable Setup, direct only, no need amp.
  
 Fitear F111 + Special PSSC Custom Cable + Ipod Classic
  
 Cable :
 4 strand Pure Silver Solid Core, 24 awg, handcrafted without machine, 100% handmade by a traditional craftman, total 15 grams of natural Borneo Island pure silver used.
 Special cotton sleeve perstrand, fit for 24 awg PSSC.
 Ultra thin clear heatshrink to cover the cotton sleeve
 3.5 Oyaide L Plug
 rhodium HPSC
  
 I dont count how many money I spend to build this cable. Hahahahahaha...


----------



## garcsa

Quote: 





glunteer said:


> Canare L-4E6S is good ?


 
  Yep, 65535 said the truth.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Ordered theese goods from  http://www.redco.com . Suppose they export to Brasil, too. The cable is US$0.50/feet.


----------



## glunteer

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Easiest and cheapest is simply use heatshrink.
> I use a little electrical tape to keep the two strands separate and the move the heatshrink into place.
> 
> Even better if it's heatshrink with adhesive so you can make the Y and then heat.


 
  thx kamakahah 
  Quote: 





garcsa said:


> Yep, 65535 said the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  yes, they send to Brazil 

 I will buy the cable, thanks


----------



## Blurpapa

Hey guys! I'm thinking of building cables for mynLCD2.2 and was wondering what's the min sized wire I am able to use? Is 30awg too thin? I understand the the norm is between 24 to 28 awg but may I ask if there is a rule of thumb on th min thickness to be used? Thanks!


----------



## lukEM22

Is making a custom cable as easy as it sounds? Buy a connectors, wire, a shield, and plugs and put it together? How much cheaper does it end up being then if I were to buy it somewhere else?
  If so could someone point me in the right direction for where to start?


----------



## apollinaris

Dear fellow diy'ers,
   
  Does anybody know any after-market 3.5mm / 1/8" mono plug which can fit Denon's AH-D7100 earcups?
  Can't really find any which would fit them as the original do. Any hint is much appreciated!


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





lukem22 said:


> Is making a custom cable as easy as it sounds? Buy a connectors, wire, a shield, and plugs and put it together? How much cheaper does it end up being then if I were to buy it somewhere else?
> If so could someone point me in the right direction for where to start?


 
   
  There are a lot of variables in answering your question. In theory, the answer is Yes, it is as easy as it sounds. You purchase the require materials and you assemble them in the proper configuration. The first set of  variables are the different materials you purchase: The wire, the connectors, the sleeving (if you use any), etc. Some wire is less flexible and harder to work with. Some wire has coating that must be removed in order to be able to solder properly. Some wire and connectors require precision in order to solder them properly, even requiring an extra pair of hands to help. Additionally, some wire and connectors don't take well to some solder and might require some patience, liquid flux, etc. 
   
  Braiding the wire evenly is also something that many have problems with. You have to plan on the proper length of your wires, and know that the length will change when braided (depending on the type of braid and number of wires). 
   
  So, in short, it really comes down to your experience(practice), skill with the necessary techniques, and knowledge of the components you will be using.
   
  ----------------------------------------------
   
  It can be cheaper, or far more expensive depending on how you calculate the cost.
   
  Do you already have a soldering station, tips, solder, wick, wire cutters, wire strippers, etc?
  Having to buy all the required materials, not including wire, connectors, sleeving, can be very expensive if you don't already have them. 
   
  Then the materials vary greatly in price. Do you want copper, silver-plated copper, pure silver, pure silver + gold wire, do you want it cryo treated? The cost increases greatly.
  Connectors are no different. There are numerous different types/brands with differing costs. And depending on your location, shipping might be expensive.
  None of this even factors in your time. Learning is going to require a bit of time and patience. A few hours of your time might be worth more than the cable is.
   
  In the end, if you just need 1 or 2 cables, you're probably better off just finding one you like from a professional and buying it.
   
  -----------------------------------------
   
  There are great guides all over Head-Fi. I'll let other link them, or you can search. Good luck.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





lukem22 said:


> Is making a custom cable as easy as it sounds? Buy a connectors, wire, a shield, and plugs and put it together? How much cheaper does it end up being then if I were to buy it somewhere else?
> If so could someone point me in the right direction for where to start?


 
   
  Pretty much exactly as you described.  Price is dependent on what components and wire you choose.  You can get stuff from pretty much any a/v supplier.  Not sure if you're in the US, but Parts-Express and Redco are 2 of my favorite, but you can honestly get parts from Radio Shack if you so choose.
   
  For a basic interconnect, you need 2 plugs and a length of wire (usually, but not always, 4 wires either as a quad microphone wire a la Mogami 2534, 2893, or Canare L-4E5C) and some soldering supplies.
   
  Quote: 





apollinaris said:


> Dear fellow diy'ers,
> 
> Does anybody know any after-market 3.5mm / 1/8" mono plug which can fit Denon's AH-D7100 earcups?
> Can't really find any which would fit them as the original do. Any hint is much appreciated!


 
   
  Those look pretty standard, though it's such a close up pic that it's really hard to tell.  Unless someone has some better advice, buy some cheap mono connectors (these or these for example) and try them out.


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Those look pretty standard, though it's such a close up pic that it's really hard to tell.  Unless someone has some better advice, buy some cheap mono connectors (these or these for example) and try them out.


 
   
  Thank you, I have already looked at Neutrik as a basic connector. The issue is, Denon's plugs, if you look closer (especially at that close-up pic) have plastic (white and red, for each channel) bumps which actually go inside the connector's shaft, to "click" so to say. If an after-market connector has a different shell, then such connectors may just not fit securely enough to keep contact.
   
  I read few posts here where people warned against such after-market plugs as being potentially non-compliant for Denon. I know that the best was is to buy some and check, but I thought I first ask here in case somebody already did this and/or know other alternative connectors. Please revert back if you know it.


----------



## ardgedee

Without being familiar with the D7100, I couldn't tell you whether Neutrik plugs will fit. Even if the connectors themselves are standard 3.5mm, the plug bodies might be too large for the plug to seat properly.
   
  If the plug bodies fit the headphone cups, you can probably get away without them fitting the keyed slots. The notch in the tip of the plug is to allow the contact in the socket to serve as a spring to hold it in place. Just don't be too much of a headbanger...


----------



## lukEM22

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> There are a lot of variables in answering your question. In theory, the answer is Yes, it is as easy as it sounds. You purchase the require materials and you assemble them in the proper configuration. The first set of  variables are the different materials you purchase: The wire, the connectors, the sleeving (if you use any), etc. Some wire is less flexible and harder to work with. Some wire has coating that must be removed in order to be able to solder properly. Some wire and connectors require precision in order to solder them properly, even requiring an extra pair of hands to help. Additionally, some wire and connectors don't take well to some solder and might require some patience, liquid flux, etc.
> 
> Braiding the wire evenly is also something that many have problems with. You have to plan on the proper length of your wires, and know that the length will change when braided (depending on the type of braid and number of wires).
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Pretty much exactly as you described.  Price is dependent on what components and wire you choose.  You can get stuff from pretty much any a/v supplier.  Not sure if you're in the US, but Parts-Express and Redco are 2 of my favorite, but you can honestly get parts from Radio Shack if you so choose.
> 
> For a basic interconnect, you need 2 plugs and a length of wire (usually, but not always, 4 wires either as a quad microphone wire a la Mogami 2534, 2893, or Canare L-4E5C) and some soldering supplies.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Thanks to both of you. I think for now I will buy what I need, and maybe in a month or so buy some parts and see if I can make something I like a little better.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





lukem22 said:


> Thanks to both of you. I think for now I will buy what I need, and maybe in a month or so buy some parts and see if I can *make something I like a little better*.


 
   
  This is the epitome of all DIY, in my opinion.  Make what you like, and part of the fun (as well as part of the real or perceived improvements too, probably) is getting just what you want and just the way you want it to look.


----------



## MetalHealth30

Is 550 paracord big enough for a 4-cable braid of 24 AWG?


----------



## liquidzoo

Not in my experience.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Not in my experience.


 
  +1  Not even close in my experience.


----------



## MetalHealth30

What is big enough o:? I'm just looking for some darn sheathing haha


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





metalhealth30 said:


> What is big enough o:? I'm just looking for some darn sheathing haha


 
  Nylon multifilament is available in many different sizes (but rarely in any color other than black).  I think 3/16" fits most 24awg wires (definitely fine for Doublehelixcables Nucleotide), but I think wire stripped out of Canare and Mogami cables are a little thicker.  I haven't worked with them in a while so others will have to chime in.  You can get nylon multifilament from a lot of places, but I get mine from the seller furryletters on ebay.


----------



## MetalHealth30

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Nylon multifilament is available in many different sizes (but rarely in any color other than black).  I think 3/16" fits most 24awg wires (definitely fine for Doublehelixcables Nucleotide), but I think wire stripped out of Canare and Mogami cables are a little thicker.  I haven't worked with them in a while so others will have to chime in.  You can get nylon multifilament from a lot of places, but I get mine from the seller furryletters on ebay.


 

 Thank you! Would it hurt terribly to have it a bit thicker, maybe 1/4"?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





metalhealth30 said:


> Thank you! Would it hurt terribly to have it a bit thicker, maybe 1/4"?


 
  It will be a bit loose, but probably won't be too big a deal.  I think 3/16" will work fine, I just haven't tested it myself.


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





metalhealth30 said:


> Thank you! Would it hurt terribly to have it a bit thicker, maybe 1/4"?


 
  Why don't you try getting micro paracord, sleeve each nucleotide wire and then braid sleeved? (this will be more tedious work though). Look at Fraggler's pictures in this thread, those are some pretty gorgeous cables!


----------



## Kamakahah

I still can't fathom trying to sleeve 6 feet of cable. Especially 4 times. Guess I just don't know the trick yet.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I still can't fathom trying to sleeve 6 feet of cable. Especially 4 times. Guess I just don't know the trick yet.


 
  Two good movies does the trick.


----------



## Kamakahah

fraggler said:


> Two good movies does the trick.




And which ones might those be.


----------



## MrEleventy

director's cut of lords of the ring.


----------



## Kamakahah

mreleventy said:


> director's cut of lords of the ring.




Wouldn't that be 3?


----------



## TrollDragon

mreleventy said:


> director's cut of lords of the ring.


 Sweet... Is that a Boxing or MMA movie?  

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrEleventy

Pick two, doesn't matter, still 7-8 hours of your life gone.  

 I bought some cables from Wal-Mart, ugh, because I forgot to order some from monoprice. 2 months in and they're going bad already. Who would've guessed? :rolleyes: So I made my own by cutting up a cat5 cable, works great. Going to roll some nicer ones now.  diy is addictive.


----------



## Blurpapa

metalhealth30 said:


> Is 550 paracord big enough for a 4-cable braid of 24 AWG?




Hi guys. Same question too. 
I've decided to use a Neotech 24awg wire which has a PVC jacket. It has an OD of 2.18mm. 
May I know if 550 paracord will be too baggy if I were to sheath each of these wires before braiding them together?
Would anyone know what's the internal diameter of 550 paracord? 

Thanks. 
John


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





blurpapa said:


> Hi guys. Same question too.
> I've decided to use a Neotech 24awg wire which has a PVC jacket. It has an OD of 2.18mm.
> May I know if 550 paracord will be too baggy if I were to sheath each of these wires before braiding them together?
> Would anyone know what's the internal diameter of 550 paracord?
> ...


 
  I used 550 Paracord with 26 AWG wire, one strand in the paracord and did a 3 strand braid and it didnt seem too "baggy" to me. If you braid each wire separately like I did and the braid is tight like it should be, you should be fine. Also, I think it would be kind of tight running more than 2 wires at 24 AWG through one strand of 550 paracord, it's pretty thin.


----------



## MetalHealth30

Quote: 





peterek said:


> I used 550 Paracord with 26 AWG wire, one strand in the paracord and did a 3 strand braid and it didnt seem too "baggy" to me. If you braid each wire separately like I did and the braid is tight like it should be, you should be fine. Also, I think it would be kind of tight running more than 2 wires at 24 AWG through one strand of 550 paracord, it's pretty thin.


 

 I kid you not, I fit a 4-cable braid through 550 paracord. Looks terrible hahahaha


----------



## liquidzoo

2 24awg wires, twisted together or not, should fit in a strand of 550 cord.
   
  I use Type 1 paracord for individual wires and it works really well, though it is a pain to get sleeved without snagging the wires.


----------



## Blurpapa

Thanks for all your comments and advice guys. Really appreciate it. 

Problem with cables is that even though the conductors may be rated 24awg, the ODs differs from manufacturer to manufacturer and from the types of material used for its jackets. From previous comments in this post, I've figured that type I micro paracord can fit cables with ODs of around 1.5-1.7mm, generally anything under 2mm which is what led me to wondering if I should be working with 550 or type I for the Neotech cable that has a 2.18mm OD. 

I have a shipment of Type I paracord coming soon so I guess I will wait till both cable and paracord are in hand and make a decision from there. Worst case scenario, I will put in another order for the 550 stuff.

Here's the cable I have in mind. https://www.takefiveaudio.com/mall/shopexd.asp?id=1421
Lovely 24awg UPOCC and cryo'd for less than a buck a foot! The only snag is its PVC insulation which makes it a little thicker than what I'd like to work with.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





blurpapa said:


> Thanks for all your comments and advice guys. Really appreciate it.
> 
> Problem with cables is that even though the conductors may be rated 24awg, the ODs differs from manufacturer to manufacturer and from the types of material used for its jackets. From previous comments in this post, I've figured that type I micro paracord can fit cables with ODs of around 1.5-1.7mm, generally anything under 2mm which is what led me to wondering if I should be working with 550 or type I for the Neotech cable that has a 2.18mm OD.
> 
> ...


 
  If you haven't ordered yet, I would advise you not to use that wire for headphones.  For one, as you have mentioned, the PVC insulation is thick and will be stiff.  Also having only 7 strands will add to the stiffness (and potentially be less durable in the long run).  For an interconnect, it would be a great wire.  For headphones, it probably won't work well for you (I'm thinking it won't fit into Type 1 Microparacord).  
   
  If budget is a concern, something stripped out of Mogami cable is great.  If you can pay a little bit more, UPOCC wire from Doublehelixcables, Toxic Cables, or Plussounds will be better for headphone cables.
  I


----------



## Ferminx

Mini to Mini using Neutrik


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





blurpapa said:


> Hi Fraggler. Thanks for jumping in to rescue. I procrastinated to shop around a little more, so I've not sent in the order yet.
> 
> I have a DHC Nucleotide cable and had wanted to experiment with some other wires. Plussounds seems like a good alternative but Toxic Cables are really pricey! Wow!


 
   
  If you want to economize, the great standby is miniquad cable from Canare or Mogami. Some of the best copper you can get if you can't afford higher-end offerings. Seriously -- this stuff is cheaper than zipcord and is better quality. The only downside is your added labor in stripping the cable housing to get the wires out.
   
  Some of the cheaper ($1.00 or so per ft) copper wire you'll find is basically Mogami. The added charge is reasonable; you're paying for the convenience of getting your choice of wire insulation and not having to do all that cable stripping.


----------



## roadcykler

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Sweet... Is that a Boxing or MMA movie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Sounds like WWE.


----------



## TrollDragon

roadcykler said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, WWE for sure, it just oozes machismo... 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blurpapa

fraggler said:


> If you are sticking with UPOCC copper, I don't think you will find an audible difference in the wires. They might handle slightly differently depending on strand count or thickness of dialectric. I am fairly certain Artemis cables got wire from Neotech which is one of the oldest and well known manufacturers of UPOCC wire, so it should be good..



 
 Thanks again Fraggler. You are very generous with the time you spend on providing succinct advice to us beginners and I am sure I represent the rest of us by saying a great Thank You! To be honest, on top of the need for a longer cable, it was the sight of your beautiful Ron Burgundy cable which inspired me to build a copycat for this new project (I've also contacted Clint).  


ardgedee said:


> If you want to economize, the great standby is miniquad cable from Canare or Mogami. Some of the best copper you can get if you can't afford higher-end offerings. Seriously -- this stuff is cheaper than zipcord and is better quality. The only downside is your added labor in stripping the cable housing to get the wires out.
> 
> Some of the cheaper ($1.00 or so per ft) copper wire you'll find is basically Mogami. The added charge is reasonable; you're paying for the convenience of getting your choice of wire insulation and not having to do all that cable stripping.



 
 I know I am such a sucker for falling into the UP OCC + Cryo trap but I just cannot help it. It's a disease methinks. The cable I am planning needs to be 5m long for me to chill out on my sofa, which is why I am trying to scrimp a buck or two off the 75ft of wire which I will need for the project. I had contemplated building an 8-braid but eventually decided that money should be more wisely spent elsewhere. BUT! I do have some interconnects I made out of some Belden wire and Neutrik XLR plugs! I think there is hope for me still......after this project.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





blurpapa said:


> I know I am such a sucker for falling into the UP OCC + Cryo trap but I just cannot help it. It's a disease methinks. The cable I am planning needs to be 5m long for me to chill out on my sofa, which is why I am trying to scrimp a buck or two off the 75ft of wire which I will need for the project. I had contemplated building an 8-braid but eventually decided that money should be more wisely spent elsewhere.BUT! I do have some interconnects I made out of some Belden wire and Neutrik XLR plugs! I think there is hope for me still......after this project.


 
   
  Don't let me discourage you from getting high-quality wire!
   
  It seems to be a problem with many people starting out, that they try to build their first cable with expensive top-shelf parts, but they haven't got the experience yet to do a good job, so they either ruin things or psyche themselves out of it. Far better to build a bunch of cables on the cheap, learn the craft, and work your way up. You'll end with more cables than you can use, but there are _always_ other people who want cables.


----------



## Blurpapa

ardgedee said:


> Don't let me discourage you from getting high-quality wire!
> 
> It seems to be a problem with many people starting out, that they try to build their first cable with expensive top-shelf parts, but they haven't got the experience yet to do a good job, so they either ruin things or psyche themselves out of it. Far better to build a bunch of cables on the cheap, learn the craft, and work your way up. You'll end with more cables than you can use, but there are _always_ other people who want cables.




It's the good guys like you and Fraggler who keep the craft going


----------



## Kamakahah

So I'm going to build a cable for another member, but he's looking for a specific detail that I'm not sure how to control : resistance. 

He wants to keep the resistance as low as possible. So what changes to a build will help me keep the resistance low?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> So I'm going to build a cable for another member, but he's looking for a specific detail that I'm not sure how to control : resistance.
> 
> He wants to keep the resistance as low as possible. So what changes to a build will help me keep the resistance low?


 
  In general, the lower the gauge, the lower the resistance.  What is his concern?  For headphone cables made out of the normal gauges recommended, resistance shouldn't be a concern.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





blurpapa said:


> It's the good guys like you and Fraggler who keep the craft going


----------



## Kamakahah

fraggler said:


> In general, the lower the gauge, the lower the resistance.  What is his concern?  For headphone cables made out of the normal gauges recommended, resistance shouldn't be a concern.




They were noticing a prefered sound signature when using cables with lower resistance on the X1. Could be a fluke though. 

It just got me thinking what variables determine resistance, and if there was anything I could change in my technique to make that happen.


----------



## Blurpapa

fraggler said:


>




I've done it! Cables from Artemis should be on the way soon!


----------



## Armaegis

The connector and contact points arguably make a bigger difference in those short lengths.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> They were noticing a prefered sound signature when using cables with lower resistance on the X1. Could be a fluke though.
> 
> It just got me thinking what variables determine resistance, and if there was anything I could change in my technique to make that happen.


 
  What was he using?  I would imagine it would have to be a very, very large difference in gauge for it to make an audible difference.


----------



## Blurpapa

kamakahah said:


> They were noticing a prefered sound signature when using cables with lower resistance on the X1. Could be a fluke though.
> 
> It just got me thinking what variables determine resistance, and if there was anything I could change in my technique to make that happen.




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_resistivity_and_conductivity

A cable built with min resistance as a top priority would be a little impractical but audiophiles have never been known to be that. But I agree with Fraggler that the sonic difference will not be very audible, at least to my ears and equipment. 

Summarily, your cable will have to be short and phat with minimal impurities and crystals
Made out of solid core silver soldered with max surface area to plugs with silver pins using high silver content solder
Your friend then needs to be in an air con room while the cable is soaked in a tub of ice as resistance increases linearly with temperature 

You may want to check out cryo'd UP-OCC 22awg single core silver Neotech wires
Audioquest or Furutech plugs (though their pins are still only silver plated over copper)


----------



## Kamakahah

I appreciate the responses. I understand the physics behind resistivity and conductivity, but practical application is what I was after and thank you for those responses. 
   
  A number of members were simply comparing the stock cable of the Philips Fidelio X1 to different aftermarket cables from Mediabridge, Monoprice, Inakustik, Vmoda, etc.
Upon comparing the cables for the SQ that they perfered, they noticed that it was on cables with lower resistant, usually about 0.5 ohms, while cables measuring 1.5 ohms or greater didn't possess what they were looking for. 
   
I found it a bit difficult to believe 1 ohms of resistance would have an audible change, but it seemed to be worth looking into it since I'm going to make one of them a custom cable to compare the sound. 
   
  We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## MrEleventy

fraggler said:


> What was he using?  I would imagine it would have to be a very, very large difference in gauge for it to make an audible difference.




I caught snippets of it, they were using the stock cable as well as a v-moda cable. I think they measured something like 2ohms resistance. Mad Lust Envy bought some aftermarket cable that specs says that it had .2 ohm resistance. Something like that.


----------



## Kamakahah

While many didn't seem to believe in cable making a difference at all, everyone seemed to notice an improvement over the stock cable regardless of resistance. 
   
  We'll, I guess its time to just make the cable and see what he thinks. Just cant decide if I should use my spc or pure copper.


----------



## ardgedee

I've had some stock cables with bizarrely high resistance -- on the order of 20 Ohm or so per leg of each line in a circuit. They did in fact sound terrible.

For the most part, though, even modest homebrewed or commercial headphone cables I've measured are +- 2 Ohm or so of each other. Some used 32 AWG wire, others used 24 AWG wire... All of them exhibited far lower resistance than the wires in my multimeter did.

If I wanted to be comprehensive I would try the same wires with different connectors and so on... but I suspect for the most part they, too, would only impose nominal resistance. Your soldering skill probably has more to do with this factor than the nature of the wire or connector.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> While many didn't seem to believe in cable making a difference at all, everyone seemed to notice an improvement over the stock cable regardless of resistance.
> 
> We'll, I guess its time to just make the cable and see what he thinks. Just cant decide if I should use my spc or pure copper.


 
  This should work to lower resistance   http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=100-182


----------



## HolyCheese

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> This should work to lower resistance   http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=100-182


 
  Hmm I might use that for my 8 wire braid. Is it OFC?


----------



## TrollDragon

No you want this fine stuff... I stripped about 100' of it years ago to sell for the copper. It was all in pieces and wasn't that fun, just like whittling wood. 

http://m.grainger.com/mobile/details/?R=5ZG95

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armaegis

Heh, only 388 lbs a spool...


----------



## PETEREK

And only $3,614, what a steal!


----------



## Jam_Master_J

Guitar patch cable:  Neutrik 1/4" TS connectors, Canare GS6 cable and some heatshrink


----------



## PXSS

How bad is it to cut strands when stripping a wire?
Just cut like 1/4 of the strands off when stripping the ground lead for an rca cable...
Should I cut off an inch and restrip or will it not affect it that not all strands are soldered?

I am using mogami 2893 btw.

Cheers


----------



## Armaegis

It shouldn't make that much of a difference.


----------



## ardgedee

In a stranded wire, each strand is in contact with each other. When one strand breaks, the effect is trivial -- only for the distance of the gap. In Litz wire, each strand is insulated from each other, so when one strand breaks, it no longer contributes to conducting electricity at all.


----------



## PXSS

I figured that'd be the case but I still went back and trimmed a 1/4 of an inch extra just because I nicked so many strands...
  Will post pics of the build later =)


----------



## 65535

The biggest issue you'll run into is the mechanical strength you lose. It's a good idea to restrip if that happens.


----------



## Armaegis

The mechanical strength of the cable should not be coming from that point in the first place.


----------



## PXSS

Well, the cable works well and here are a couple of pics!
  They fit nicely behind my recently acquired Magni and Modi =D


----------



## White Lotus

Using cheap Jaycar cables and connectors, I managed to do a removable cable modification my ATH-M50 cans . I've ordered heaps of teflon cable and nice connectors, but wanted to get some practice in.

I'm really happy with how this turned out - my first headphone cable!

Juts a few things, the braiding isn't perfect at the connector ends, and I (clearly) didn't use enough heat shrink. 

But still, I love how it looks, feels great!


----------



## jdogw

Heyo,
   
  Can you guys help me out? Ive got a 30 dollar budget and i want to recable my superlux hd681. I want it to be dual entry and detachable. and i would like to have it terminated with a 3.5mm plug. I found a plug for the cable to connect to my phone but i need to know what I need to make the rest of the cable. plus i need to know what i would need to make the cable detachable.
   
  Sorry if its hard to understand what it is im describing but its a little hard for me to put it in words.


----------



## FraGGleR

jdogw said:


> Heyo,
> 
> Can you guys help me out? Ive got a 30 dollar budget and i want to recable my superlux hd681. I want it to be dual entry and detachable. and i would like to have it terminated with a 3.5mm plug. I found a plug for the cable to connect to my phone but i need to know what I need to make the rest of the cable. plus i need to know what i would need to make the cable detachable.
> 
> Sorry if its hard to understand what it is im describing but its a little hard for me to put it in words.




Normally I recommend mini XLRs for detachable cables, but your headphones dont have a lot of room. You could try some 3.5mm or 2.5mm jacks. Or you could make short pigtails. Mogami 2893 would be my recommendation for the cable.


----------



## liquidzoo

You would need a few feet of wire.  Quad mic cable is easy enough since there are 4 connectors in it.
   
  For dual entry, you would need 2 mono plugs, as well as a mono jack for each cup (I am assuming the cable is not already removable).
   
  You would also need some heatshrink, a soldering iron and supplies, some patience, and some time.  Read up on how other people have made their cables and/or google how to put it all together. It's not hard to put together once you know how it's supposed to go.


----------



## jdogw

i already have a soldering iron so that gives me some more money for materials. and to clarify, in the quad cable, two are signal and two are ground. one ground and one signal go to each side of the headphones. i think thats it.
   
  And another thing, who do i do the y split? all 4 wires are together in one cable, at least in this cable. If you have a better one, that would be good.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





jdogw said:


> i already have a soldering iron so that gives me some more money for materials. and to clarify, in the quad cable, two are signal and two are ground. one ground and one signal go to each side of the headphones. i think thats it.
> 
> And another thing, who do i do the y split? all 4 wires are together in one cable, at least in this cable. If you have a better one, that would be good.


 
   
  The idea is that you'll have to strip away the black outer covering and the shielding to remove the 4 wires that you will then you for your cable. Since the colors can vary, most would recommend that you sleeve the wire in either paracord or nylon multifilament to the color of your choice. 
   
  Once the 4 wires are removed from the original cable, you'll solder each pair to their respective channels. Then two wires from each channel will be twisted down and when you reach the distance that is a comfortable amount of space for your head/neck, you'll start the Y-split. 
   
  The four cables will come together and be braided in either a flat or round braid usually. If you're working on the cheap, you can simply use heatshrink to form the Y-split. Sometimes I'll use a little electrical tape to keep the two strands apart while I apply the heatshrink. Other cheap options to consider are beads, or you could even shape and drill out a nice triangle (or other shape) piece of wood for the Y split. There are a few vendors that sell Y-splits also, but hard to find and not in your budget.


----------



## ardgedee

You'll have to strip the cable. Which is a good idea anyway since the jacket and shielding add a lot of weight.
   
  (Fun fact: If you're using mini-quad and don't want to spend time on a 4-strand braid, just strip the shielding and jacket and sleeve the result. The wires are twisted together in an approximately Litz pattern and they'll hold together pretty well)


----------



## pixeltarian

Where do you guys get your nice looking connectors from? I'm looking for some high quality 1/8 and/or 1/4" TRS connectors.


----------



## White Lotus

Mine were just from Jaycar.


----------



## pixeltarian

ohhh. I'm in the USA. fooey.


----------



## FraGGleR

pixeltarian said:


> ohhh. I'm in the USA. fooey.




Which connectors were you interested in?


----------



## TrollDragon

pixeltarian said:


> ohhh. I'm in the USA. fooey.


Check with lunashops.com lots of connectors there, but 4 weeks delivery with regular shipping. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 65535

Neutrik, Switchcraft, Amphenol.


----------



## funch

I usually use this place for connectors: www.redco.com. The Amphenol 3.5's are pretty decent.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





funch said:


> I usually use this place for connectors: www.redco.com. The Amphenol 3.5's are pretty decent.


 
  Redco is a great place and they ship quickly.  I actually placed a cable order with them yesterday and it shipped yesterday about an hour after the order was submitted.
   
  I haven't been able to find the REAN-type mini-xlr plugs for a decent price anywhere but MarkerTek (their shipping is a bit high, but their CS is good).  Parts-Express also has a decent selection.


----------



## pixeltarian

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Check with lunashops.com lots of connectors there, but 4 weeks delivery with regular shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   


 ooo! that's what I'm looking for.
 I know about Redco and Neutrik/Switchcraft/Amphenol.
   
  On this site there is Yarbo, ViaBlue, LvYuna, Palic, Ranko, etc. nice.

 I wonder where I might find a Furutech FT-763 connector...
   
  *edit*
 These guys have them: http://www.partsconnexion.com/


----------



## ambchang

Also try these guys. Not stocked all the time, but you can email them for something in particular. 

http://www.usbargainsound.com/


----------



## TrollDragon

pixeltarian said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes many nice connectors, I don't know how many are knockoffs though... Hopefully none.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Yes many nice connectors, I don't know how many are knockoffs though... Hopefully none.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


 
   
  It seems there are quite a few knockoffs. You just have to read the page and it will say "made by a third party seller". Which I interpret as "knockoff". Not everything is a knockoff though. There are some that say "original seller" and comments like that on the items.


----------



## pixeltarian

I don't see anything for Yarbo one way or the other.
   
  Second thing's second. Anyone know of a good place to buy twisted headphone wire with braided jacket?

 If I were to braid my own wire, I only need 3 wires, correct? and what awg is best for headphones?

 I'm going to be modding my MDR-7506 cans to have  a headphone jack and a couple cable lengths to plug into it, depending on what I'm doing.
   
  I'm not sure the retention screw for a panel mount jack will fit where the cable out is I think maybe the "Philmore 504kb" is possibly the smallest/best candidate . Maybe it's time to try sugru...


----------



## funch

Yet another US source:http://www.hndme.com/  Fast shipping as well.


----------



## jdogw

if I were to strip the conductors from a mogami w2893, what size sleeve would i need to sleeve each individual conductor so I could braid it with a 4 strand flat braid.


----------



## pixeltarian

I just wanna say...
  I really don't think anyone can hear the difference between copper and silver wire. If you hear a difference it's probably something other than the material (different gauge, length, sheilding, etc).  I think copper is something like 9% less conductive than silver.


----------



## TrollDragon

Don't let them hear you say that in a few other forums where the cable actually has an audible direction... :rolleyes: They are very serious about what they hear... 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pixeltarian

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Don't let them hear you say that in a few other forums where the cable actually has an audible direction...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Pardon my ignorance, but what is an "audible direction?"
  
   
  Some more thoughts:
  - digital cables can be made out of whatever. There is no such thing as better quality 1s and 0s. Especially on short runs. I have no idea why I am seeing $500 spdif cables for sale. It makes absolutely no sense. Even if you're going to do a long run, the worst thing that will happen is packet loss, which will be recovered anyway, and instead of a 500$ cable you can probably just buy some decent cable and a couple ferrite beads for like 30$. I think people need to be aware that there's a lot of snake oil out there.
   
  For me, a DIY cable that costs 100$ in material would not be for better sound, but just something that looks beautiful and will last forever. there's something nice about things that are made better than they need to be made. That being said, If you are about to pull the trigger on a $200 cable but there is literally anything else in your entire signal chain you could stand to spend money it - it's probably a better choice than the cable. I estimate even spikes would make more of a difference than a cable (assuming the stock cable is not, for some reason, the cheapest thing ever conceived since the dawn of man).

 I'll close with this little gem (pun intended):

  http://www.machinadynamica.com/machina31.htm


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





pixeltarian said:


> I just wanna say...
> I really don't think anyone can hear the difference between copper and silver wire. If you hear a difference it's probably something other than the material (different gauge, length, sheilding, etc).  I think copper is something like 9% less conductive than silver.


 
   
  Different impedance will lead to volume mismatch and potential frequency changes if the drivers do not have a flat impedance curve. Capacitance in the cables can also cause rolloff. Crosstalk may also be affected. And the difference is more like 5% between silver and copper. 
   
Whether any of this is audible... *shrug*
   
I've done some trials with silver vs copper vs steel cables. At first I was able to reliably differentiate steel, but once I realized that the higher impedance wire was causing a volume drop I fixed my levels and after that I couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## pixeltarian

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Different impedance will lead to volume mismatch and potential frequency changes if the drivers do not have a flat impedance curve. Capacitance in the cables can also cause rolloff. Crosstalk may also be an issue, but likely not an audible one.
> 
> And the difference is more like 5% between silver and copper.


 

 I want to coin the phrase "If it ain't audible, it ain't an issue."

 volume mismatch? what is it mismatching? You mean as per channel? If so, that shouldn't happen if both channels have the same construction. If the entire signal is "mismatched" there's always a volume knob? I don't think being at perfect unity gain is important in the arena of listening to music. Unless I'm not understanding you properly.
   
  If a 200 million dollar recording studio captures sounds using an XLR that consists of 2 neutriks $4 a pop, and a cable that costs 50 cents per foot, I don't see any reason to buy an XLR connector that costs 50 bucks a pop, and cable that costs $4 per foot. Studios spare no expense. If it made an impact - we'd see these insanely expensive cables in recording studios. Even the engineer who is mixing the song is listening on run-of-the-mill neutrik+belden balanced cables. Does anyone believe he/she is missing out because there is copper in those cables instead of silver?

 If you have thousands of dollars to spend on interconnect cables and that's what you want to do - more power to you. However, if a difference exists... again it's so slight that you'd have to have very good ears, be listening for the difference, and in some sort of Ninjutsu focusing trance to detect it. If you hear a difference in a big way, I'd say there was something wrong with the old cables, or it's your mind wanting to validate the need to buy expensive cables. To me it would make more sense to buy pure silver connectors and replace them every week than to get a non corrosive gold connector that is %35(ish) less conductive than silver. I mean it wouldn't really make sense, but it would make MORE sense than a $700 interconnect.


----------



## Kamakahah

Not to rain on the parade, but there are plenty of sections in the sound science area to discuss whether or not your cable can produce double rainbows or not. 
   
  We wouldn't want our precious thread to get hammered.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





pixeltarian said:


> volume mismatch? what is it mismatching? You mean as per channel?


 
   
  The steel cable had a significantly higher impedance compared to the copper and silver, which resulted in the steel cable being _slightly_ quieter when swapping around and creating a perceived difference in sound. Once I volume matched, I could no longer reliably tell the difference.
   
  The copper vs steel had no difference in produced volume, and I was not able to tell them apart.


----------



## pixeltarian

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Not to rain on the parade, but there are plenty of sections in the sound science area to discuss whether or not your cable can produce double rainbows or not.
> 
> We wouldn't want our precious thread to get hammered.


 
   

 I was just kinda worried about anyone who might think about building a cable before spending the money on something that would make more of an impact.
   
  You are right though. Commencing shutting up.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





pixeltarian said:


> I don't see anything for Yarbo one way or the other.
> 
> Second thing's second. Anyone know of a good place to buy twisted headphone wire with braided jacket?
> 
> ...


 
   
  I would use 4 wires to braid your own.  That way you have a ground wire for both channels (even if they are soldered together on both ends).
   
  Quote: 





jdogw said:


> if I were to strip the conductors from a mogami w2893, what size sleeve would i need to sleeve each individual conductor so I could braid it with a 4 strand flat braid.


 
   
  Depends on what you wanted to sleeve it with.  Type I Paracord works nicely for those wires (I just used some and the wires from some w2893 for a project, easy to sleeve if you're patient).


----------



## jdogw

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Depends on what you wanted to sleeve it with.  Type I Paracord works nicely for those wires (I just used some and the wires from some w2893 for a project, easy to sleeve if you're patient).


 
  I was going to sleeve it with techflex so that all my stuff will be coming from markertek. I cant find paracord from markertek.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





jdogw said:


> I was going to sleeve it with techflex so that all my stuff will be coming from markertek. I cant find paracord from markertek.


 
  Type 1 Paracord is 1/16" in diameter, if that helps.
   
  Techflex might be a bit microphonic, I'm not sure.  I've only ever used it on interconnects and not on headphone cord for myself.  I did use it over a braid on some headphones I fixed for my son and he hasn't complained; but he's also 10 and might not know that something was wrong.
   
  It might be cheaper to order from Supply Captain from the link I posted above.  They're super fast for shipping (even when the item is out of stock, I've never waited more than 3 days before my item shipped, and never more than a week before it was in my hands).  The closest Techflex I could see at Markertek you would have to buy in 100 ft spools for almost $30 (vs $8 for 100 ft of type 1 paracord from the link above, and there are a LOT more color choices in Paracord).


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





jdogw said:


> I was going to sleeve it with techflex so that all my stuff will be coming from markertek. I cant find paracord from markertek.


 
  If you want to sleeve individual wires, your only real option is type 1 microparacord from supplycaptain.com or 5staredc on ebay.  I have tried the individual sleeving with the smallest diameter techflex and it was stiff, thick, and awful feeling.  This was just on an interconnect.  Wouldn't touch it for a headphone cable.  I dislike techflex very much as an outer sleeving on headphone cables.  It is quite useful to give body to a wire, however.  Some rounded techflex over a starquad, then covered with something nicer like nylon multifilament works very nicely to even out the shape of a cable.


----------



## PakoBoy

I recently bought the vsonic VSD1 and the best way to wear the is over the earpiece in the right ear and the right earpiece in the left ear. Now i am looking for some kind of plug/adaptar to swaps the channels. If it does not exists can i make it myself? 
   
I was thinking of using a male 3,5 mm and a female 3,5 and connect them in a way that it will change the left and right channel. Only problem is how to i know wich one is left or right at the female plug.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





pakoboy said:


> I recently bought the vsonic VSD1 and the best way to wear the is over the earpiece in the right ear and the right earpiece in the left ear. Now i am looking for some kind of plug/adaptar to swaps the channels. If it does not exists can i make it myself?
> 
> I was thinking of using a male 3,5 mm and a female 3,5 and connect them in a way that it will change the left and right channel. Only problem is how to i know wich one is left or right at the female plug.


 
  Typically:
   
  Tip - Left
  Ring - Right
  Sleeve - Ground
   
  So, you would wire your female to male:
   
  Female Tip to Male Ring
  Female Ring to Male Tip
  Sleeve to Sleeve
   
  Typically the tip is the farthest forward solder point on the internals of the connector.  On most you can tell that it's connected to the center of the plug.


----------



## wolfetan44

I bought 10 feet of Mogami 2534 to make a HD650 cable, still waiting for it to come.


----------



## PakoBoy

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Typically:
> 
> Tip - Left
> Ring - Right
> ...


 
  i know that tip is left etc. but the how to i know wicht one is wich with a female plug. with a male plug i even can use a multimeter if i am not sure. both the tip and ring connection look the same


----------



## wolfetan44

Any cable you guys recommend for cable braiding?


----------



## PakoBoy

Quote: 





pakoboy said:


> I recently bought the vsonic VSD1 and the best way to wear the is over the earpiece in the right ear and the right earpiece in the left ear. Now i am looking for some kind of plug/adaptar to swaps the channels. If it does not exists can i make it myself?
> 
> I was thinking of using a male 3,5 mm and a female 3,5 and connect them in a way that it will change the left and right channel. Only problem is how to i know wich one is left or right at the female plug.


 
  never mind. just found this.
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/472633/how-to-wire-3-5mm-female-termination
   
  but if some one know a place where to buy them readymade please let me know


----------



## ardgedee

Quote: 





pakoboy said:


> i know that tip is left etc. but the how to i know wicht one is wich with a female plug. with a male plug i even can use a multimeter if i am not sure. both the tip and ring connection look the same


 
   
  If you have a continuity tester (or multimeter) and an uncabled male plug lying around: Map its solder points, plug it into the socket, and then map the socket's solder points.


----------



## PakoBoy

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> If you have a continuity tester (or multimeter) and an uncabled male plug lying around: Map its solder points, plug it into the socket, and then map the socket's solder points.


 
  Thx.


----------



## liquidzoo

Also, in that case I believe (but I'm not certain) that the "tip" solder point is the shorter one.


----------



## TrollDragon

My wire samples have arrived!
Now I have an understanding of the common Mogami and Canare numbers.

Thanks!
Much Appreciated!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dethredic

What cables would you recommend I use for making
  1) Speaker cables (2m long max)
  2) RCA interconnects
  3) a HD650 Cable


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> My wire samples have arrived!
> Now I have an understanding of the common Mogami and Canare numbers.
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


 
  Glad they got there.  Enjoy!


----------



## jdogw

I need some help, I have the female mono jack but I cant tell which tab is the signal and which one is the ground
  Heres a picture of it:


----------



## MrEleventy

Maybe look for a indented dimple? Dunno without a meter but on the radio shack stereo female jacks, the right channel is dimpled so maybe they did the same? Worth a shot.


----------



## daflippymaster

Quote: 





jdogw said:


> I need some help, I have the female mono jack but I cant tell which tab is the signal and which one is the ground
> Heres a picture of it:


 
   
The longest tab is *almost* always the ground
   
  just kidding 
 I think this might help you
 https://imageshack.us/a/img811/273/jackem.jpg


----------



## liquidzoo

Some Radio Shack jacks and plugs have wiring diagrams on the package.


----------



## MrEleventy

I throw those out asap. Manuals? Who needs them??


----------



## jdogw

I think I get it now and these were from markertek


----------



## MetalHealth30

Looking for some jacks to do a detatchable cable mod for my Grado's. Gunna be one side detatchable so I can't use a mono jack..... Just looking to see what the people in this thread suggest.


----------



## MrEleventy

I think that's going to be a tall order for single entry detachable grados... You might want to do something similar to how the HD25-ii are set up and mimic that but using 3.5mm jacks instead.


----------



## FraGGleR

Don't forget, folks.  This is a gallery thread.  I like the free flow of info, but maybe it would be better to start a DIY cable building thread in addition to this gallery.  Sometimes we go pages without a picture of a new cable, with an awful lot of people asking the same questions over and over again.


----------



## PakoBoy

well here is a cable that i made last weekend.  It changes the left and right channel


----------



## jdogw

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Don't forget, folks.  This is a gallery thread.  I like the free flow of info, but maybe it would be better to start a DIY cable building thread in addition to this gallery.  Sometimes we go pages without a picture of a new cable, with an awful lot of people asking the same questions over and over again.


 
   
  Well using that flow of info I have been able to create my very first mod and cable. Its not the best and far from good, but it works and im proud of it.


----------



## Mactire

I've been stalking this thread for way to long. Today my Fiio LOD broke down and I had to fix me a new one. So I figured "why not share in that this thread?" Then I remembered all the amazing cables and felt a bit depressed... ^_^
 I'm going to chip in anyway!
   
  It's made from material I had on hand. I didn't want to wait on the delivery of a new one so I had to improvise.
 And sorry for the crappy photo's. I used my snapshot camera for this with mixed ambient light.
   
   
 ​  ​  ​   
  Larger images and backstory can be found here. 
  I do can say that it sounds better that the L1...


----------



## Bad and Quiet

Quote: 





mactire said:


> I've been stalking this thread for way to long. Today my Fiio LOD broke down and I had to fix me a new one. So I figured "why not share in that this thread?" Then I remembered all the amazing cables and felt a bit depressed... ^_^
> I'm going to chip in anyway!
> 
> It's made from material I had on hand. I didn't want to wait on the delivery of a new one so I had to improvise.
> ...


 
   
  very abstract


----------



## Tanjent

Just ordered this...Pailiccs 3.5mm to 3.5mm Male Red Stereo Audio Cord Line-in Cable
   

   
   
   
   
   
   
  what are the differences sound quality wise, between this and a standard interconnect you get with you device?
   
  Sorry for the newb question in advance.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





tanjent said:


> Just ordered this...Pailiccs 3.5mm to 3.5mm Male Red Stereo Audio Cord Line-in Cable
> 
> what are the differences sound quality wise, between this and a standard interconnect you get with you device?
> 
> Sorry for the newb question in advance.


 
   
  That really depends. There is no exact answer. Some people think cables don't matter at all, and some swear by it. You'll have to be the judge for yourself.


----------



## Tanjent

I suppose the gear your are using also makes a difference....
  Cant go wrong for $15....
   
   
  cool thanks for that....


----------



## tintin220

Quote: 





tanjent said:


> Just ordered this...Pailiccs 3.5mm to 3.5mm Male Red Stereo Audio Cord Line-in Cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  It's almost a philosophical question; reality is just the framework synthesized by your brain based on your sense. The mind is quite easily fooled, so if you genuinely think you can hear something, then yes, it's real_ to you_, even if it's not actually "real" in terms of absolute, true reality. (What even is true reality? What if I, and the rest of the world, don't exist, and you're just a brain, floating in a jar, connected to electrodes?!)
   
  I'm sure that's not what you meant by that question though. I'd say, none whatsoever as an electrical engineer from the top engineering school in the country, whose undergraduate thesis revolved on materials development and signal transduction. Scientifically, there is no difference.
   
  But, the value someone gets from cable upgrades, whether or not they believe, is their own prerogative, so I'll never judge anyone for their beliefs. If it makes someone happy or enjoy their music more, even if it's imagined, what's the problem?


----------



## Tanjent

So..It will sound better,  if I believe it....
  George Costanza...


----------



## Mactire

First I bought a Minidisk decka while ago which came with a load of extra cables. Most of them rubbish, but one a Van Der Hul interconnect. I replaced it with my Hama intconnect and now I can't hear much difference between my optical and coax. I discovered this by accident, I thought I had it set to optical when it was in fact set to coax. My mind was blown. 

And now the LOD which sounds much diffent from the one I had.

I didn't believe that a cable could make much of a difference, but now I'm a believer. ^_^


----------



## MS1605

tintin220 said:


> It's almost a philosophical question; reality is just the framework synthesized by your brain based on your sense. The mind is quite easily fooled, so if you genuinely think you can hear something, then yes, it's real _to you_, even if it's not actually "real" in terms of absolute, true reality. (What even is true reality? What if I, and the rest of the world, don't exist, and you're just a brain, floating in a jar, connected to electrodes?!)
> 
> I'm sure that's not what you meant by that question though. I'd say, none whatsoever as an electrical engineer from the top engineering school in the country, whose undergraduate thesis revolved on materials development and signal transduction. Scientifically, there is no difference.
> 
> But, the value someone gets from cable upgrades, whether or not they believe, is their own prerogative, so I'll never judge anyone for their beliefs. If it makes someone happy or enjoy their music more, even if it's imagined, what's the problem?




There is no spoon...


----------



## Tanjent

Thats right...no spoon...


----------



## Kamakahah

As an MIT debate professor of mine explained, "it's true, if and only if it is actually the case."


----------



## PETEREK

My super budget 1/8-RCA cable for the bathroom stereo.
   
  Neutrik 3.5mm connector--about $1.80 
  2 REAN RCA connectors--$2.18 on eBay
  Cheap Radio Shack wire--maybe $4 worth max out of my 75 foot roll. 
  Heat Shrink from Lowes- half a piece out of a $1.88 4 pack.
   
  So $9 give or take.
   
  -Plant not included in build.


----------



## nihilill

Posted a thread wondering if I should then did it anyway:


----------



## Tanjent

When these come in the mail....I was thinking to put some heat shrink on the plug/cable join?
   
  Like this...  Borrowed ya pic..thanks mate....
  and like the pic a few posts above with the heat shrink on it...


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





tanjent said:


> When these come in the mail....I was thinking to put some heat shrink on the plug/cable join?
> 
> Like this...  Borrowed ya pic..thanks mate....
> and like the pic a few posts above with the heat shrink on it...


 
  It looks like the wires have good protection from rubbing against the connector, if you do that it will make it a little more firm though. If you like the way it looks, just do it, I say.


----------



## ChaosClouds

Here some cotton sleeving cable I made with black crystal decoration .


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





chaosclouds said:


> Here some cotton sleeving cable I made with black crystal decoration .


 
  Very nice.


----------



## CrocsRock

After trucking through about 90% of the posts in this thread (oof), I've decided to get into some DIY shenanigans. So, I've started shopping around for soldering gear and the bits for an Audeze recable. I'm pretty certain what I want to with regard to my connectors, but I thought I'd get some input regarding wire.
   
  I'm likely looking for 24-26 AWG, and as flexible as possible (for braiding purposes). So, stranded copper in a flexible housing. My leading option is just ripping up a bunch of Mogami 2534, as it's relatively inexpensive, and I can pull the clear conductors if I decide to go with an unsheathed cable. Any other good options for nicer copper wire? I'm not sure I buy in to the whole "cables can improve the sound" thing, so I guess I'm looking more for looks/ergonomics, but if I get fancier wire without breaking the bank, then I may as well (and if it turns out I'm wrong about nicer cables making things sound better, I can live with that).
   
  So, a couple of the options I had been looking at were:
   
Take Five Audio: 40 feet of Mogami 2534: ~$70 shipped, tax included
BTG-Audio: 80 feet of 26 AWG Clear XLPE wire ~$75 shipped (plus whatever tax/duty I get tagged with)
PlusSound Audio: 80 feet of 28 AWG 7N Pure UP-OCC Stranded Copper Custom Wire (whatever that means):~$90 shipped (plus whatever tax/duty I get tagged with)
   
  Are these any good? Are there other, better options I should consider? Even though I'm crossing the border with the second and third option, pricing wouldn't be vastly more than the Mogami, and I can justify spending more if the aesthetics/ergonomics are there (plus, they're slightly thinner than the 24 AWG of the Mogami).  Like I said, I'm not really a believer in cables doing much sonically, but I'm willing to be proven wrong, if the more expensive stuff is that much better.
   
  Also, any good suggestions for a sleeving? I'm ideally looking for something that's not too microphonic and is (again) ergonomic/aesthetically pleasing. From what I've heard, Techflex tends to be a little stiff. What about Nylon or Polyethylene sleeving? IE, the stuff here: https://www.takefiveaudio.com/mall/shopdisplaycategories.asp?id=96&cat=Cable+Sleeve


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





crocsrock said:


> After trucking through about 90% of the posts in this thread (oof), I've decided to get into some DIY shenanigans. So, I've started shopping around for soldering gear and the bits for an Audeze recable. I'm pretty certain what I want to with regard to my connectors, but I thought I'd get some input regarding wire.
> 
> I'm likely looking for 24-26 AWG, and as flexible as possible (for braiding purposes). So, stranded copper in a flexible housing. My leading option is just ripping up a bunch of Mogami 2534, as it's relatively inexpensive, and I can pull the clear conductors if I decide to go with an unsheathed cable. Any other good options for nicer copper wire? I'm not sure I buy in to the whole "cables can improve the sound" thing, so I guess I'm looking more for looks/ergonomics, but if I get fancier wire without breaking the bank, then I may as well (and if it turns out I'm wrong about nicer cables making things sound better, I can live with that).
> 
> ...


 
  Well just to make your life a little harder I have a couple suggestions for you.  I personally think that 28ga is a bit thin so I would go with 26-24ga cable.  If you want looks, I personally think that any cable in clear teflon tubing looks amazing.  But thats just an opinion.
  Ok so here are a couple more options.
  Artemis Cables has $1.50/ft for 24ga UP-OCC Copper cable on ebay.  
  Another person you can look at on Ebay is Navships.  He has good stuff that won't break the bank.  
  Toxic Cables has some options as well, you can PM Frank if you want to know pricing.  Only problem is his stuff ships from the UK.  
  Also there are more deals at PlusSound that I thought where nice.
  Moon audio also has a bunch of cable you can look at.
  and the last place I will confuse you with is Homegrown Audio.  All of their stuff as far as I can tell though comes in cotton insolation and not teflon. 
   
  out of all of these I personally think that BTG, Plussound and Artemis have the best prices.  As for looks I never thought that Mogami or Canare cable looked all that great so I personally was never really that attracted to it.  
   
  As for sleeving I would suggest furryletters.  He has every size, length and color imaginable for a very reasonable price.  
   
  Hope all of this helps
  -B


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





crocsrock said:


> After trucking through about 90% of the posts in this thread (oof), I've decided to get into some DIY shenanigans. So, I've started shopping around for soldering gear and the bits for an Audeze recable. I'm pretty certain what I want to with regard to my connectors, but I thought I'd get some input regarding wire.
> 
> I'm likely looking for 24-26 AWG, and as flexible as possible (for braiding purposes). So, stranded copper in a flexible housing. My leading option is just ripping up a bunch of Mogami 2534, as it's relatively inexpensive, and I can pull the clear conductors if I decide to go with an unsheathed cable. Any other good options for nicer copper wire? I'm not sure I buy in to the whole "cables can improve the sound" thing, so I guess I'm looking more for looks/ergonomics, but if I get fancier wire without breaking the bank, then I may as well (and if it turns out I'm wrong about nicer cables making things sound better, I can live with that).
> 
> ...


 
  Mogami W2893 (26 AWG) is way more flexible than 2534, just so you know.
   
  I'm using that, plus sleeving with Type I Paracord (which the W2893 fits in very nicely) for a few cables myself.  Bonus (especially if you can go to a UPS store or something in the states and get a temporary mailing address) is that it's cheaper than 2534.  Redco.com has it for $0.30 cheaper than the 2534.


----------



## daflippymaster

does anyone know what this kind of braid is called? or is it just a variation on the 4 wire round braid


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





daflippymaster said:


> does anyone know what this kind of braid is called? or is it just a variation on the 4 wire round braid


 
  The main part is an 8 wire round Kumihimo braid.  Get one of these if you want to make one: http://www.amazon.com/KumiLoom-TM-Handheld-Kumihimo-Braiding/dp/B001DKIQ3Y/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1373303971&sr=8-3&keywords=kumihimo+loom
   
  Eats up quite a lot of length of wire so you will need something like 30-40% more.  Also a bit stiff when finished.


----------



## Kamakahah

daflippymaster said:


> does anyone know what this kind of braid is called? or is it just a variation on the 4 wire round braid




The front one is a regular 4-strand round braid. 

The thicker back one is an 8-strand twist. 

You can do this with a regular hand drill. 
There are 4 pairs of 2 conductors. 
You take a pair and twist it in the chuck of your drill until its twist is even. In the picture they did It counter-clockwise. 

Then you take the 4 pairs and twist them in the drill the OPPOSITE direction. In the case of the picture, clockwise. And you're done. 

Theirs looks very uniform. Might take a little practice.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> The front one is a regular 4-strand round braid.
> 
> The thicker back one is an 8-strand twist.
> 
> ...


 
  Sorry, wrong about the 8 wire.  Definitely a Kumihimo.


----------



## daflippymaster

thanks guys
  
  got one more for you
 does this start out as a round litz braid and the split into round/chain braid for each side, or am I totally off?
 (Just trying to get a visual of which braid is which)
  

   
  and lastly, if that is a litz braid in the first half, would a 4 wire litz braid be any more flexible than a 4 wire round/chain braid or vice versa?


----------



## Kamakahah

fraggler said:


> Sorry, wrong about the 8 wire.  Definitely a Kumihimo.




You're probably right. Just what it looked like. I'll have to try one of those.

Sure enough, looking at the picture from my cellphone didn't do it justice. On the desktop it's clear.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





daflippymaster said:


> thanks guys
> 
> got one more for you
> does this start out as a round litz braid and the split into round/chain braid for each side, or am I totally off?
> ...


 
  Looks like it might be an 8 wire litz that splits into 2 4 wire litz braids.  The 2 channels are definitely 4 wire round litz braids (imo).


----------



## PXSS

Quote: 





chaosclouds said:


> Here some cotton sleeving cable I made with black crystal decoration .


 
  What connectors are those?
  Don't think I've ever seen any like them.
  They look very good!
  Kudos


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





daflippymaster said:


> thanks guys
> 
> got one more for you
> does this start out as a round litz braid and the split into round/chain braid for each side, or am I totally off?
> ...


 
  Looks like an 8 wire square sinnet at the beginning. Litz isn't really a braid type.  Litz refers to the actual construction of the wires.  Not sure how it got attached to the 4 wire round braid, which is what the branches are.  A flat/square braid is a little more compact, but I haven't used one on a cable so I can't help you on flexibility vs the round braid.  I would assume the round braid is more flexible.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





pxss said:


> What connectors are those?
> Don't think I've ever seen any like them.
> They look very good!
> Kudos


 
  Look like these that have been engraved and modified for 4 pin use (or a custom batch based on the same design):  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valab-Rhodium-Plated-Tellurium-Cu-XLR-Male-Plug-2-pcs-/281002610427?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item416d0f8efb
   
  The mini XLRs look like these:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/mini-xlr-4P-4-pin-female-Audio-Mic-connector-TA4F-0A-/231001197360?pt=US_Computer_Microphones&hash=item35c8be8b30
   
  I did something similar without the engraving for this cable from a while back:


----------



## daflippymaster

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Looks like an 8 wire square sinnet at the beginning. Litz isn't really a braid type.  Litz refers to the actual construction of the wires.  Not sure how it got attached to the 4 wire round braid, which is what the branches are.  A flat/square braid is a little more compact, but I haven't used one on a cable so I can't help you on flexibility vs the round braid.  I would assume the round braid is more flexible.


 
   
  Ah ok, that cleared up a lot of questions for me
 Thanks a ton FraGGleR


----------



## Armaegis

Does anyone know if there are 4-pin XLR's with switching contacts?


----------



## CrocsRock

> Well just to make your life a little harder I have a couple suggestions for you.  I personally think that 28ga is a bit thin so I would go with 26-24ga cable.  If you want looks, I personally think that any cable in clear teflon tubing looks amazing.  But thats just an opinion.
> Ok so here are a couple more options.
> Artemis Cables has $1.50/ft for 24ga UP-OCC Copper cable on ebay.
> Another person you can look at on Ebay is Navships.  He has good stuff that won't break the bank.
> ...


 
  It actually does help. A couple of the ones you put forward, I'd either discounted due to cost (Homegrown), location/shipping (Toxic), or inconsistency (navships). But it's good to hear I'm on the right track, for the most part. I'm pretty much on the same page with the looks of the teflon-coated stuff, but I figured I'd explore sheathing while I'm at it (partly due to the fact that I'm going to practice on some interconnects/speaker hookups first, before playing with the higher-end connectors I'm looking at). Furryletters looks like a great place if I'm going for a bunch of it (since shipping is actually more than the product itself if I go one at a time. But good lord, the selection.....
   
  So sounds like BTG and Plussound are where I want to be (Artemis, I'm not overly familiar with, but it looks like his ebay store has relatively similar cabling).
   
   


> Mogami W2893 (26 AWG) is way more flexible than 2534, just so you know.
> 
> I'm using that, plus sleeving with Type I Paracord (which the W2893 fits in very nicely) for a few cables myself.  Bonus (especially if you can go to a UPS store or something in the states and get a temporary mailing address) is that it's cheaper than 2534.  Redco.com has it for $0.30 cheaper than the 2534.


 
   
  I'd looked at the 2893 vs 2534, and it was a case of I could get more flexible wire with the 2893, but I'd have to live with multi-coloured conductors, unless I got 80 feet or sheathed it. Which actually winds up being one of my more expensive options. Granted, I reckon I could use the other 240 feet for other projects....


----------



## ambchang

Does anybody know a good place for pure stranded silver cables?  I am looking at either 24awg or 26awg, but they are quite expensive.
   
  The cheapest one I can find is a 26awg on ebay that is about $6.50 a foot, which, if I were to make an 5 foot 8 conductor cable, will cost me $260.
   
  Are there cheaper alternatives?


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





ambchang said:


> Does anybody know a good place for pure stranded silver cables?  I am looking at either 24awg or 26awg, but they are quite expensive.
> 
> The cheapest one I can find is a 26awg on ebay that is about $6.50 a foot, which, if I were to make an 5 foot 8 conductor cable, will cost me $260.
> 
> Are there cheaper alternatives?


 
http://btg-audio.com/webstore.htm#!/~/product/category=2620180&id=11559158
http://btg-audio.com/webstore.htm#!/~/product/category=2620180&id=13686684
http://btg-audio.com/webstore.htm#!/~/product/category=2620180&id=15045895


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





ambchang said:


> Does anybody know a good place for *pure stranded silver* cables?  I am looking at either 24awg or 26awg, but they are quite expensive.
> 
> The cheapest one I can find is a 26awg on ebay that is about $6.50 a foot, which, if I were to make an 5 foot 8 conductor cable, will cost me $260.
> 
> Are there cheaper alternatives?


 
   
  Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> http://btg-audio.com/webstore.htm#!/~/product/category=2620180&id=11559158
> http://btg-audio.com/webstore.htm#!/~/product/category=2620180&id=13686684
> http://btg-audio.com/webstore.htm#!/~/product/category=2620180&id=15045895


 
   
  He is after pure stranded silver.
   
  Wish I could help you out on that. The best deal I could find is from here:
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2462
   
  There are a few other sellers with similar cable for sale. There are a few problems with it though. First is that I cannot verify the quality of the product. Secondly, the conductors are precut. Each is ~4 feet long. 
  The good part is that it's cheap. I just asked at the bottom if it is mislabeled as "pure silver" when it is actually silver-plated copper. I'm guessing that it's SPC. We'll see what they answer. They did get around to answering my other question about the length of each conductor. 
   
*Edit: oh yeah, and the shipping time is less than ideal but the price does include shipping.*


----------



## ambchang

Thanks guys.  I think I will have to either get a $240 cable or stick with SPC or OFC ... choices.


----------



## AlanHell

Hi, I think neutrik connectors are too low profile to me, and I am looking for some nice looking 4-pin xlr connectors around $30.
  Those carbon fiber connectors are cool, but the link posted only have 3-pin xlr available.
  Any one know any good place to the reasonable priced good looking 4-pin xlrs?
   
  Thanks


----------



## 65535

You're not going to find a better connector than the Neutrik XLR's, if they aren't gaudy enough for you could try Amphenol or Switchcraft XLR connectors if you like their design.


----------



## Kamakahah

Nevermind, 3 pin


----------



## FraGGleR

alanhell said:


> Hi, I think neutrik connectors are too low profile to me, and I am looking for some nice looking 4-pin xlr connectors around $30.
> Those carbon fiber connectors are cool, but the link posted only have 3-pin xlr available.
> Any one know any good place to the reasonable priced good looking 4-pin xlrs?
> 
> Thanks




There basically aren't any beyond Neutrik, Switchcraft, and their clones. You could do what I did and use the 4pin insert of a Switchcraft into the carbon fiber shell. It isnt perfect, but it has held up for several months. If you find fancier 3 pin XLRs that you like, you might be able to do the same.


----------



## Kamakahah

fraggler said:


> There basically aren't any beyond Neutrik, Switchcraft, and their clones. You could do what I did and use the 4pin insert of a Switchcraft into the carbon fiber shell. It isnt perfect, but it has held up for several months. If you find fancier 3 pin XLRs that you like, you might be able to do the same.




Maybe this 3 pin shell 
http://www.neutrik.com/en/xlr/xlr-cable-connectors/crystalcon/


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





crocsrock said:


> I'd looked at the 2893 vs 2534, and it was a case of I could get more flexible wire with the 2893, but I'd have to live with multi-coloured conductors, unless I got 80 feet or sheathed it. Which actually winds up being one of my more expensive options. Granted, I reckon I could use the other 240 feet for other projects....


 
  Well, there is that.
   
  I have used the 2534 (clear sheathed strands) in a 4 wire cable and I do like the look of it.  I plan on sleeving my 2893 with this Paracord, which is cheap enough.  That way I don't mind the fact that the conductors are different colors.  If you want the sleeved look, it's a good product and they ship quickly (to the US anyway, which is why I mentioned getting a box at the UPS store if you're close enough to the border).


----------



## alrgeez

mogami 2534 with neutrik connector.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





alrgeez said:


> mogami 2534 with neutrik connector.


 
  Nice!
   
  The way you have it arranged looks a little like Elmo


----------



## lemonhead569

I am a little new to this but I am in desperate need of a 3.5mm trrs to 4 pin xlr. Could anyone upload a wiring diagram as to how it could be done? I'm thinking I'll have to build one myself.


----------



## bonfirehay

To all of you with experience with 550 paracord, would it be large enough to sleeve a standard mains cable over the existing plastic insulation?
  If not, witch type of cord can I buy to do such a job? Thanks


----------



## ChaosClouds

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Very nice.


 
   Thanks Frank, I managed get the cotton sleeving from ebay user
   
  Quote:


pxss said:


> What connectors are those?
> Don't think I've ever seen any like them.
> They look very good!
> Kudos


 

 The connector i got as a sample from connector manufacturer, it's similar with valab but the back housing and locking system are different.
 I modified the screw and engrave it


----------



## scope1992




----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





scope1992 said:


>


 
  Beautifully done.  Kinda looks like a snake with the dark red color and the yellow stripe.


----------



## Armaegis

Something random I came across...
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/ElectricalUtility/Home/Products/Catalog/~/Scotch-Electrical-Shielding-Tape-24-1x15FT-1-in-x-15-ft-25-mm-x-4-6-m-50-per-case?N=4294958224+5552071&Nr=AND%28hrcy_id%3AGSLQ3PKJQYgs_14HY6Z254K_N2RL3FHWVK_GPD0K8BC31gv%29&rt=d
   
http://www.amazon.com/3M-Scotch-24-Electrical-Shielding/dp/B0074NGD2U
   
  Maybe more useful for a chassis or power cord or something (though I suppose there's a copper braid for that), but I wasn't sure where else to put it.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





scope1992 said:


>


 
  Where do you get the outer part?(thats not called insulation.. its something like it though..)


----------



## scope1992

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Beautifully done.  Kinda looks like a snake with the dark red color and the yellow stripe.


 
  Thanks. I initial wasn't going for that kind of look. I was original going for the just the red and black look, but then the gold/yellow part of the connector will look out of place. Hence why I got some sleeving with a golden accent to it. I do agree with ya, first thing it reminded me of is a snake of some kind.
  Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Where do you get the outer part?(thats not called insulation.. its something like it though..)


 
  It's just a red canare l-4e5c mini star-quad, covered with a regular 1/8" wire sleeving with a golden accent to it. I got the sleeving from ebay.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





scope1992 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Sleeving, thats what its called.. Where should I pick up some?


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Sleeving, thats what its called.. Where should I pick up some?


 
  Depends on what you want.  eBay is a good place, but so would be a lot of PC mod shops for TechFlex (FrozenCPU has a good selection).  If you wanted a braided look, Type I Paracord looks great and fits beautifully over 26AWG wires.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I love the Type I Paracord, thanks for the website. 
   
  So, I am using this wire: http://btg-audio.com/webstore.htm#!/~/product/category=2620180&id=13686684
  So would I take off the black sleeving that it comes with? And than I would put one of the sleeving from Type I Paracord on?


----------



## wolfetan44

I got 50 feet of the Desert Camo sleeving


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> I love the Type I Paracord, thanks for the website.
> 
> So, I am using this wire: http://btg-audio.com/webstore.htm#!/~/product/category=2620180&id=13686684
> So would I take off the black sleeving that it comes with? And than I would put one of the sleeving from Type I Paracord on?


 
  Don't strip the wire unless you have new insulation. With the paracord or techflex you just slip it on over the wire.  Also this guy on ebay has every size, color and length of techflex you could possibly imagine so he is another option http://stores.ebay.com/furryletters


----------



## scope1992

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Sleeving, thats what its called.. Where should I pick up some?


 
   
  Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Don't strip the wire unless you have new insulation. With the paracord or techflex you just slip it on over the wire.  Also this guy on ebay has every size, color and length of techflex you could possibly imagine so he is another option http://stores.ebay.com/furryletters


 

 That is the exact seller I got my sleeving from. This person have so many options to choose from. I suggest getting mutliple items at once if you need more than just one thing. Discount shipping on multiple items.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Cool I really, really like the desert camo, so thats what I got. Thank you, Liquid, for the website


----------



## liquidzoo

Yeah, I would only strip off the outer insulation if you're working with a quad wire.  The wire you linked is for a single core, so just slip the paracord on over the top of the existing black and you'll be good to go.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Yeah, I would only strip off the outer insulation if you're working with a quad wire.  The wire you linked is for a single core, so just slip the paracord on over the top of the existing black and you'll be good to go.


 
  Yay! I can't wait for them to both come in!


----------



## PXSS

fraggler said:


> There basically aren't any beyond Neutrik, Switchcraft, and their clones. You could do what I did and use the 4pin insert of a Switchcraft into the carbon fiber shell. It isnt perfect, but it has held up for several months. If you find fancier 3 pin XLRs that you like, you might be able to do the same.


 How well does the 4pin insert fit on the Valab shells? I have some Valabs coming my way to do exactly the same thing. Do you still have the cable avail to get some pictures of the front end of the connector? Thanks for sharing your knowledge btw!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





pxss said:


> How well does the 4pin insert fit on the Valab shells? I have some Valabs coming my way to do exactly the same thing. Do you still have the cable avail to get some pictures of the front end of the connector? Thanks for sharing your knowledge btw!


 
  A Switchcraft is the same shape, just a tiny bit smaller.  Or maybe the same size.  The screw is a different length and size, but if you unscrew it upwards to tighten the screw from inside instead of putting in a screw from the outside, it holds.  I can take some pics tomorrow when I get to the office (where the cable is).


----------



## DefQon

Some pics would be great.


----------



## ChaosClouds

For those interested with 4 pin XLR, I found that ALO is going to sell the it soon http://www.aloaudio.com/cryo-parts-xlr-4040, the model is exactly the same with mine.
  It might be better instead of doing modification with 3 pin XLR; however, I found that the cable's hole diameter is quite large (12mm) and might wont clamp quite well with headphone cable,
  The one i use for my headphone cable is (7-8mm).


----------



## DefQon

Wow, that would be perfect my Crystal Piccolino cables. Toxic cables are the only other company that use similar 4 pin xlr connectors except there one is custom made by Valab (which I've also emailed them but they don't sell individual units unless I'm buying hundreds).


----------



## PXSS

Anyone interested in a set of lemo connectors for a detachable mod?
Don't need them anymore... =\
Shoot me a PM if interested


----------



## ChaosClouds

Here some DIY Interconnect pictures using single core rotating helix covered with clear techflex.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





chaosclouds said:


> Here some DIY Interconnect pictures using single core rotating helix covered with clear techflex.


 
  Nice!  That is a geometry that Shunyata used right?


----------



## ChaosClouds

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Nice!  That is a geometry that Shunyata used right?


 

 Yes It is, it's the same geometry as Stratos interconnect (4x4 wires).


----------



## Dethredic

I'm looking for a 4ft Sennheiser HD 650 cable. If you are capable of making this for me I will cover costs. I'm happy with cheaper components and would like to keep the price down but would like it to look nice.
   
  Send me a PM if interested and sorry if this is inappropriate for this thread. I live in Canada.


----------



## FraGGleR

dethredic said:


> I'm looking for a 4ft Sennheiser HD 650 cable. If you are capable of making this for me I will cover costs. I'm happy with cheaper components and would like to keep the price down but would like it to look nice.
> 
> Send me a PM if interested and sorry if this is inappropriate for this thread. I live in Canada.




This is not the right place for your post. You should post a want ad in the appropriate For Sale forum.


----------



## PETEREK

Blame Canada.


----------



## JosvdP

Yesterday I made my first headphone cable with built in iPhone Mic + Remote.
   
  I have a pair of customised AKG 518's (detachable mod, see this topic) and wanted to have something I can use with my iPhone on the go. I love to be able to use Siri, control music and of course: make phone calls. It's really something I missed and something I think more "on the go" cans should have.
   
  So I bought some parts from eBay. Specifically, you would need a remote you can sacrifice and a 4 pole plug. Then on the headphone end you need a normal 3.5mm jack plug. To finish it off you would need some 550 paracord. Total cost, not including the copper cables: about $10.
   

   
  I'm not really fully happy with the looks, but it's pretty good for a prototype! I was hoping I could integrate the whole remote into the paracord, but it's just too big for that. Also, next time I would like to avoid the black shrink tubing on the outside. What do you guys think?
   
4-pole plug
Fake Apple Inline Remote


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





peterek said:


> Blame Canada.


 
  Hey don't blame Canada, we're not all like that...


----------



## TrollDragon

A little IC I made up with a 6 conductor braid and a pair or Pailiccs 3.5mm TRS jacks.

   

   

  The box is a Dollar Store box I applied a beyerdynamic logo to that I received from 
  sp3llv3xit, Thanks again!
   
  A few coats of lacquer and it turned out ok to put portable bits and bobs into.
  Chinese Dollar Store wood leaves a lot to be desired to say the least.


----------



## FraGGleR

Here are some pics of the Valab XLR converted to 4-pin.


----------



## PXSS

fraggler said:


> Here are some pics of the Valab XLR converted to 4-pin.


Neat, Thanks!
My Valabs should be here tomorrow!
Have you converted the female end to 4-pin as well?


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> A little IC I made up with a 6 conductor braid and a pair or Pailiccs 3.5mm TRS jacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nice interconnect and box! I dont know how you soldered all those wires to those Paliccs jacks. The soldering point are so small. I always make a mess when I try.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





pxss said:


> Neat, Thanks!
> My Valabs should be here tomorrow!
> Have you converted the female end to 4-pin as well?


 
  I have not.  I stuck with simple Neutrik for my adapters.


----------



## DefQon

Fraggler further details on that valab connector? Pm me if need be.

Thanks


----------



## SeanDavid010

Just finished a new cable for my Mad Dogs, and figured I'd share:
   
  The wire is Mogami 2893 sheathed in #1 paracord and all done up in a 4-wire round braid.  The plugs are 6.3mm Switchcraft on one end and 3.5mm Neutrik right-angle on the other. I had to file down the end of the Neutrik plug before it would fit the Mad Dogs, but it came out looking pretty nice.  The way my desk at work is set up, it necessitates fairly long cables, so this one is 12 feet long.  Overall, I'm rather pleased.  It looks and sounds great.
   

   

   

   
  One thing I will say, though, is that sheathing all that thin wire with paracord took a *really* long time.  I was making 3 cables like this at the same time, and they are all 12 feet long, so (quickly does arithmetic in head) that's almost 150 feet of wire.  I basically went through the entire Lord of the Rings trilogy while making these.  I've already braided the other two as well.  The burgundy cable is for my HD650s and the green one for my He-500s.  For now I'm just waiting on connectors.


----------



## wolfetan44

I got the shielding, Type I Paracord, now do I take out the white thread that comes out of it? It's inside and I'm almost positive I take it out, but I'm just wanting to make sure


----------



## Anthony1

Yes


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Yes


 
  Cool thanks. Also, what should I cut it with?


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





peterek said:


> Nice interconnect and box! I dont know how you soldered all those wires to those Paliccs jacks. The soldering point are so small. I always make a mess when I try.


 
   
  Thanks!
   
  The solder points are pretty tiny, I do have a PTA7 Screwdriver tip (700 °F 1/16") that gets into the close places. The 6 wire braid has all the black wires as ground with the two interlacing whites as  L & R, the black wires stripped back to the strain relief fit through the ground hole very easily.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Cool thanks. Also, what should I cut it with?


 
  I use scissors and it will fray


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> I use scissors and it will fray


 
  I always use scissors then take a lighter to the end to stiffen it back up.


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The solder points are pretty tiny, I do have a PTA7 Screwdriver tip (700 °F 1/16") that gets into the close places. The 6 wire braid has all the black wires as ground with the two interlacing whites as  L & R, the black wires stripped back to the strain relief fit through the ground hole very easily.


 
  That's awesome man, I'm going to have to invest in a better soldering iron. Right now I'm just using a cheap Radio Shack iron.


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





peterek said:


> That's awesome man, I'm going to have to invest in a better soldering iron. Right now I'm just using a cheap Radio Shack iron.


 
  My old Weller TCP is from the 70's and has soldered more connections that I care to count, for an old iron it's still heating up ready to go in 45 seconds. One of these days a shiny new Hakko will replace it but until then a little tap every now and again frees up the heater switch.

   
  You want to look into one of these, very reasonable and a good iron makes all the difference in the world.
  http://www.hakkousa.com/detail.asp?CID=49&PID=5085&Page=1


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> My old Weller TCP is from the 70's and has soldered more connections that I care to count, for an old iron it's still heating up ready to go in 45 seconds. One of these days a shiny new Hakko will replace it but until then a little tap every now and again frees up the heater switch.
> 
> 
> You want to look into one of these, very reasonable and a good iron makes all the difference in the world.
> http://www.hakkousa.com/detail.asp?CID=49&PID=5085&Page=1


 
  That has a lot of features for the price. If I ever start making wires for more than just myself I may consider spending the money on one of these. I've already saved myself heaps of money just by making my own cables. I've made a Senn cable for my HD580's, 5 3.5mm male-male cables and a few interconnects already with my cheap iron. If a good iron will make it easier to get jobs done more tidily, and faster, I guess spending the money would pay off pretty quickly.


----------



## Blurpapa

Check this out guys. Seems like a pretty good deal
SPC, OCC, cryo'd, 7N...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UP-OCC-Silver-Plated-Copper-Audio-Wire-24AWG-PE-Insulation-7N-99-99999-/231000467352?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item35c8b36798


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





peterek said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Cool.


----------



## Zashoomin

I just finished my cable for my audeze lcd2.2 yesterday and thought that I would show it off.  

   

   

   
  Silver from top to bottom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> I just finished my cable for my audeze lcd2.2 yesterday and thought that I would show it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nice!!!


----------



## wolfetan44

So for my Type I Paracord, how do I get the white thread out, I try pulling it out, but it results in the shielding coiling up. Thus, I can only get about 1 foot out before it stops coming out.. And solutions?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> So for my Type I Paracord, how do I get the white thread out, I try pulling it out, but it results in the shielding coiling up. Thus, I can only get about 1 foot out before it stops coming out.. And solutions?


 
  You need to cut the length you need to free up the bottom end.  For every foot or so you pull out, you need to push/flatten the sleeving down.  Kind of the opposite of what you will have to do to get the sleeving on.  Think inchworm.  Pull a little, smooth/push it down the line.  Pull a little, smooth/push it down the line.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Got it, thanks 
   
  Forgot to ask, if I want to make a 5 foot cable, and I'm going to do a 3 wire braid, how long should I cut?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Got it, thanks
> 
> Forgot to ask, if I want to make a 5 foot cable, and I'm going to do a 3 wire braid, how long should I cut?


 
  Hmm.  Hard to say.  I always cut a little longer than I think it will be since you can always shorten it.  A foot extra is probably too much extra, but you can start with that and adjust accordingly to the next wires.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  5 1/2 feet is is
   
  Also, the shielding won't burn if I put a lighter to it?


----------



## mvrk10256

Pretty happy with my new walkaround cord. 

neutrik black plugs
black paracord
24AWG silver wires. 

Sounds great and I finally have something the right length for me. Now I just gotta mod those Grados,


----------



## wolfetan44

Any wire strippers you guys recommend that goes up to 26 awg.


----------



## TrollDragon

Teeth... 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Teeth...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65535

If you're serious about cable strippers that don't nick the wire.
   
  http://www.ripley-tools.com/tools.php?tool=No-Nik_Wire&category=Electrical
   
  They're good to Mil-spec, and NASA specifications.


----------



## mkmossop

Can someone tell me what sort of techflex is used on these headphones? It has a softer, more cottony look to it, whereas most of the ones I see for order look plasticky. Just wanna make sure I order the right stuff.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





65535 said:


> If you're serious about cable strippers that don't nick the wire.
> 
> http://www.ripley-tools.com/tools.php?tool=No-Nik_Wire&category=Electrical
> 
> They're good to Mil-spec, and NASA specifications.


 
  Where to buy?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





65535 said:


> If you're serious about cable strippers that don't nick the wire.
> 
> http://www.ripley-tools.com/tools.php?tool=No-Nik_Wire&category=Electrical
> 
> They're good to Mil-spec, and NASA specifications.


 
   
  Ah, my favorite!
   
  wolfetan, http://www.hmcelectronics.com/product/Clauss/NN023
   
  Ain't cheap though.
   
  se


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What does the .23" mean?
   
  That'll take a couple weeks for me to get the money for, gotta do a lot of chores:/.


----------



## 65535

It's the decimal diameter of the conductor(s). You'll need to cross-reference decimal to AWG in order to find the strippers you'd need.
   
  Honestly for most work and if you're a little careful a $10-20 pair of adjustable strippers can be dialed in to produce excellent results.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





65535 said:


> It's the decimal diameter of the conductor(s). You'll need to cross-reference decimal to AWG in order to find the strippers you'd need.
> 
> Honestly for most work and if you're a little careful a $10-20 pair of adjustable strippers can be dialed in to produce excellent results.


 
  It didn't see mto work with the one I got today I'm looking for one for 26 AWG wire.


----------



## 65535

You'll need one for small wires like data and control, not sure if most local places will carry those. I think the orange store has  Klien strippers that go to 32 gauge or close.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





65535 said:


> You'll need one for small wires like data and control, not sure if most local places will carry those. I think the orange store has  Klien strippers that go to 32 gauge or close.


 
  I'll look


----------



## Anthony1

I have these with no issues but bit pricey


----------



## mvrk10256

*shrugs*
   
  I got two of these. One that goes to 30AWG and one for larger wires.


----------



## FraGGleR

mvrk10256 said:


> *shrugs*
> 
> I got two of these. One that goes to 30AWG and one for larger wires.




I've been using something similar for years. Can get them for $10-15


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





mkmossop said:


> Can someone tell me what sort of techflex is used on these headphones? It has a softer, more cottony look to it, whereas most of the ones I see for order look plasticky. Just wanna make sure I order the right stuff.


 
  Looks like Paracord to me.  Well, Paracord above the Y-split.  Doesn't look like it's sleeved below the split.


----------



## mkmossop

Yes I meant above the split... thanks .


----------



## Toxic Cables

I use this Nitronic ministrip at home, in my IMHO the best hand held stripper available. 
   
  I use a desktop electric one in the workshop and for more complex wires.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I use this Nitronic ministrip at home, in my IMHO the best hand held stripper available.
> 
> I use a desktop electric one in the workshop and for more complex wires.


 
  For 507 euros, I hope its the best..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> For 507 euros, I hope its the best..


 
  You get what you pay for  For wires with fine strands, the cheaper ones will always rip/cut off a strand or two and with a precision stripper like this, i don't have to worry about that. Gives me piece of mind, especially with litz wires.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Well, I'll tell you one thing, I am not paying that much


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Well, I'll tell you one thing, I am not paying that much


 





 Try this, i used to use one before and they are quite good.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'll check it out


----------



## TrollDragon

Back in the old days we used the soldering iron to strip most small gauge wire cleanly as well, such as wire wrap wire. Just heat against an edge an pull... A little tip cleanup on the brass mesh is no big deal. Or learn to strip with a knife like we all did... 

Oh and did I mention Teeth... :eek: 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrollDragon

And then you'll need a solder pot to tin and get all the enamel cleanly off the litz wire.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Back in the old days we used the soldering iron to strip most small gauge wire cleanly as well, such as wire wrap wire. Just heat against an edge an pull... A little tip cleanup on the brass mesh is no big deal. Or learn to strip with a knife like we all did...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Steve recommends using a knife, I was looking for a cleaner way to do it though.


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Steve recommends using a knife, I was looking for a cleaner way to do it though.


 

 No problem, I was just yanking your chain...


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Armaegis

Sometimes I get fed up trying to strip thin wires and just burn/shrink the stuff off with the iron. With the heat resistant stuff, I might nick the sleeving a bit with the strippers, then pinch the wire down with the iron on a silicon mat (aka cookie sheet) and pull the sleeve off.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Sometimes I get fed up trying to strip thin wires and just burn/shrink the stuff off with the iron. With the heat resistant stuff, I might nick the sleeving a bit with the strippers, then pinch the wire down with the iron on a silicon mat (aka cookie sheet) and pull the sleeve off.


 
  I may try burning it off..


----------



## Tanjent

Ok dumb question time....
   
  What is the difference between a 2 wire stereo cable
  and a 3 wire interconnect cable....?
   
  Sorry and thanks in advance for ignoring the stupidity of this question...
   
  and one wire aint an answer...


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





tanjent said:


> Ok dumb question time....
> 
> What is the difference between a 2 wire stereo cable
> and a 3 wire interconnect cable....?
> ...


 
  Now I might be wrong and probably am but I don't think its possible to have a 2 wire stereo cable.  I think you need at minimum 3 wires: left, right ground.  RCA which is the most common interconnect is 4: left, L ground, right, R ground.  I think the three wire interconnect your thinking of is 3.5mm interconnect or 1/4" which has 3 wires: left, right, ground.  
   
  Not sure if I am right though....


----------



## Zashoomin

Unless I am being stupid and you mean like 2 wires as in the left and right wires for the RCA and is stereo vs say 3 wire RCA which has left right and video....


----------



## Tanjent

This is the cable   looks like 2 wires to me....but my eyes are not the best 
  EDIT:   It has to be 3   as one copper each side of the white means there is 2 copper and one white...
   
   
  Forgive my rambling guys...lol


----------



## 65535

There are a few different common ways audio is carried over conductors.
   
  Normally for power lines to speakers you'll have 2 wires per speaker. One positive and one ground.
   
  A single ended (unbalanced) line level has a positive and a ground.
   
  A balanced line level (also common for mic signals) uses a positive and a ground but also has a negative which is used to achieve common mode noise reduction from interference. 
   
  It is common to see stereo (2 channel) unbalanced line level (or headphone level) audio carried over connectors commonly used for balanced signals, in these cases you have a positive left, a positive right, and a ground.
   
  Hope this helps.


----------



## LeBuLLeT

Does anyone know where I can purchase a k240DF cable or how to DIY a cable?


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





lebullet said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase a k240DF cable or how to DIY a cable?


 
  I've made one for the K240-Studio before, looks like the same cable and if so it's pretty easy.
   
  You will need:
   
  A 3 pin mini-xlr (I recommend this one rather than the button-type ones like are on there already)
  A length of wire.  Mogami W2893 or W2534 is easy to work with.
  A connector for the other end, 3.5mm stereo or 6.3mm stereo.  Your choice.
   
  There are a couple of wiring diagrams on how to wire up a 3 pin mini-xlr on the net, but make sure you look for one specific to AKG headphones, because they don't wire things up in a standard way.  See this thread for my experiences with that specific cable.
   
  As long as you know how to solder up the cable, it's a really pretty straightforward.  I recommend Mogami W2893 if you don't want to strip off the outer rubber sleeving (or even if you do and want to sleeve it with something else like Paracord (Type 1 fits really well over the individual cores))


----------



## FraGGleR

Been a while since I made some cables:
   
  Mini usb to micro usb OTG to connect an HRT MicroStreamer to my Galaxy Note II

   
  Micro usb OTG to full sized A

   
  I ordered these connectors off of eBay to test out and didn't realize until after toiling away to finish the cable that I made a useless cable.  Oh well, at least the connectors are good.


----------



## LeBuLLeT

Thanks a lot. Only thing is that my pair of headphones do not have a mini XLR. I like your idea to make it removable. What male mini XLR do you recommend?


----------



## SeanDavid010

Just finished my latest cable!  One of the things that has always bugged me about HifiMan headphones was how low the connectors tended to hang.  On the stock cables the strain relief on the connector end would kinda poke into my collarbone, and when I put them on an Omega-style headphone stand, they hung so low that they would wind up bending in the middle.  So I decided to take an Audeze-style approach to the problem, and angle the connectors to avoid all these problems.  This cable is the same construction as my last one: Mogami 2893 sleeved with #1 paracord and braided in a 4-wire round braid.  It seems to work really well:


----------



## wolfetan44

How do I setup my cable if its going to be a 3 wire braid? Set up as in what do I do for the Y connect and where do I solder all that copper wire!


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> How do I setup my cable if its going to be a 3 wire braid? Set up as in what do I do for the Y connect and where do I solder all that copper wire!


 
  I would do a 4 wire setup.  A 4 wire braid below the y-split (L,R,2 Grounds), then at the Y, split them off L+Ground/R+Ground and twist them together.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Cool!


----------



## Steve Eddy

wolfetan44 said:


> Steve recommends using a knife, I was looking for a cleaner way to do it though.




Not just "a knife," but a nice breakaway razor knife like this one from Hyde, that I sent you.

http://www.hydetools.com/catalog/tool/auto-lock-9mm-snap-blade-utility-knife

Takes a bit of finesse, but once you've got the feel for it, you'll not get a cleaner cut.

se


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 








  By the way, I am putting on the HD650 connectors tomorrow(pretty sure, unless my family and I go up to the city.)


----------



## alv4426

I just use one of these to trim cables


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> I just use one of these to trim cables
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  I hear those work really well, are you satisfied with its performance?


----------



## alv4426

Yeah its pretty amazing but it runs on souls of the innocent and Tom Cruise tears so I use it sparingly.
  Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> I hear those work really well, are you satisfied with its performance?


 
   
   
   
  P.S. Just go to Ace Hardware and pick up a wire cutter they are good and pretty cheap ~$12.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> Yeah its pretty amazing but it runs on souls of the innocent and Tom Cruise tears so I use it sparingly.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zashoomin

for those of you looking for cable to build more cables with parts connexion is having a sale on cardas cable.
   
https://www.partsconnexion.com/wire_headphone_cardas.html
   
  $12.95 per ft. 
   
  I think this is a good price.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> for those of you looking for cable to build more cables with parts connexion is having a sale on cardas cable.
> 
> https://www.partsconnexion.com/wire_headphone_cardas.html
> 
> ...


 
  $12.95, wow. 
   
  Anyways, I finished my HD650 cable today. It was my first cable I've built, enough said.


----------



## BacHolz

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> for those of you looking for cable to build more cables with parts connexion is having a sale on cardas cable.
> 
> https://www.partsconnexion.com/wire_headphone_cardas.html
> 
> ...


 

*That price didn't last long. Now it seems to have gone back to $17.92.*
*From the web page I see... *
   
*"4 x 24 awg**, with shield Headphone Cable* -
  4 wires plus shield plus thin wall jacket,  _Per Foot_
  $22.40 *$17.92 pcX USD Price*"


----------



## funch

Have you looked here: http://www.hndme.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=2834&idcategory=69
   
  TBH, I quit using the shielded stuff and just use #24 hookup wire. It's cheaper, and I find that I really don't need the shielding.
  If you decided to get it from Handmade, skip the orange wire. The insulation is a little fatter than the black or red, which makes
  it a bit harder if you do like me and sheath each wire in micro paracord.


----------



## glunteer

'll cable plug 6.5 mono (x2) to 3.5mm of 3 meters, which plug and cable recommend me? is to use the m-audio AV40 with my asus xonar dx


----------



## Kamakahah

I didn't want to say anything before for fear of sounding out of "the know", but how the hell is $12.50 per foot a good deal. 

Sure it's technically 4 feet of conductor but that's still $3+ per foot. Lots of other amazing cable for much cheaper, IMO. 

I could be missing something though.


----------



## 65535

It's a scam plain and simple.
   
  I'll enjoy the best manufacture cables at $0.50-2.50 per foot.


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





65535 said:


> It's a scam plain and simple.
> 
> I'll enjoy the best manufacture cables at $0.50-2.50 per foot.


 
  I mean if you believe in cables than its not a scam if you don't than its a bit expensive and you might as well buy cheap copper wire, but that choice is up to you.  But cardas does some good stuff and despite it being expensive he does very very good work so I wouldn't call it a scam....more overpriced if you don't believe in cables.


----------



## Kamakahah

Lots of other companies that offer great quality cabling for $1-3 dollars a foot. I believe in cables, but value is equally important to me.


----------



## FraGGleR

65535 said:


> It's a scam plain and simple.
> 
> I'll enjoy the best manufacture cables at $0.50-2.50 per foot.




Scam is a bit strong. 

You are paying extra for the premanufactured cable with shielding. You can buy the exact same conductors from Cardas for far cheaper than just 1/4 of the price if you want to build your own, but shielding isn't cheap to buy and you won't make something as compact as the cable.


----------



## Armaegis

There's lot of stuff that goes for multibucks a foot, and that's per wire. Multiply by however many wires you're doing, add a shield (not cheap by the way), manufacturing, sleeving, etc. I'm not saying the cost is fully justified or whatever, but things do add up. 
   
  edit: looks like Fraggler beat me to it


----------



## 65535

So you're saying that it they will be superior to Canare cable or Mogami? How about Gotham or Belden?
   
  This are the cables used to make the music.


----------



## tintin220

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I didn't want to say anything before for fear of sounding out of "the know", but how the hell is $12.50 per foot a good deal.
> 
> Sure it's technically 4 feet of conductor but that's still $3+ per foot. Lots of other amazing cable for much cheaper, IMO.
> 
> I could be missing something though.


 
  But it's Cardas so it automatically justifies the price. Everyone knows the more you pay for something, the better it sounds.
   
  Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> I mean if you believe in cables than its not a scam if you don't than its a bit expensive and you might as well buy cheap copper wire, but that choice is up to you.  But cardas does some good stuff and despite it being expensive he does very very good work so I wouldn't call it a scam....more overpriced if you don't believe in cables.


 
  Even if someone believes in cables, that has no effect on the value of an item; it's still ridiculously overpriced regardless of if someone is a believer or not. 
   
  Quote: 





65535 said:


> So you're saying that it they will be superior to Canare cable or Mogami? How about Gotham or Belden?
> 
> This are the cables used to make the music.


 
  Don't fall for the hype or impressions. Cables of equivalent purity and reasonable quality (basically all wire in the whole world) will sound the same for all intents and purposes. The only valid point (via science, that is, not subjective impressions, but science is how I choose to determine what is real and not) is impedance matching, but the effects, if any, are likely inaudible unless you are a mutant dog bat with cybernetic ear implants. Since this is controversial and everyone is entitled to their own opinions, which I respect, PM me if you want to know more on this subject and we can keep the details there. I am an electrical engineer with a background in transmission and materials development.


----------



## FraGGleR

I agree that this conversation is better off in a different thread. It is supposed to be just a gallery.


----------



## KimbaWLion

I have no skill at soldering and for doing stuff like that, I did NOT like the cable that came with my HD600s since it always was breaking
  and did not like the cable of my LCD2s because of ergonomics a PURELY personal thing...
  I bought an after market cable, did NOT spend what I consider a lot, and to be honest, it sounds a little different. Can I name actual changes, not really,
  just sounds a little different. It is MUCH lighter, feels better and changes the sound in small ways I can NOT put my finger on. 
  I personally would never make OR buy a cable that costs more than the headphones it is being used on, I think that is a given...
   
  What impresses me most about some of the cables I have seen here in this thread is they are so good looking, creative and work much better than
  factory ones ergonomically speaking. I am sure they make a difference to the maker. No opinion on cables from me other than if your happy GREAT!
  I am a mere CIVIL engineer...I JUST wish I COULD make my own, I know they say
  practice makes perfect but with my current real life responsibilities and issues I just want to enjoy what I have!
   
  I come to this thread to see what talent our members here have that I do not, hope that moves it back to gallery mode
  because I come here for the pictures!


----------



## glunteer

glunteer said:


> 'll cable plug 6.5 mono (x2) to 3.5mm of 3 meters, which plug and cable recommend me? is to use the m-audio AV40 with my asus xonar dx




Nothing??


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





kimbawlion said:


> I bought an after market cable, did NOT spend what I consider a lot, and to be honest, it sounds a little different. Can I name actual changes, not really,
> just sounds a little different. It is MUCH lighter, feels better and changes the sound in small ways I can NOT put my finger on.


 
   
  Changes in comfort/ergonomics also play a big role in perception of sound.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





glunteer said:


> Nothing??


 
   
  Just use a standard 3.5mm to RCA cable. There's no need to try and use the 6.5mm plugs since those are meant for balanced input on the AV40 and your sound card doesn't provide that.


----------



## glunteer

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Changes in comfort/ergonomics also play a big role in perception of sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I did a test and realized that using the 6.5mm speaker heats less
   
  EDIT:
  I also want to do a mini to mini cable for cmoy ... I will buy at Redco, I'm thinking of buying: Neutrik NYS 231L (2x) + cable is not know (need your help) + Sleeve (will depend on the size of the cable)

 could you help me?


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





glunteer said:


> I did a test and realized that using the 6.5mm speaker heats less
> 
> EDIT:
> I also want to do a mini to mini cable for cmoy ... I will buy at Redco, I'm thinking of buying: Neutrik NYS 231L (2x) + cable is not know (need your help) + Sleeve (will depend on the size of the cable)
> ...


 
   
  Mogami 2893 or 2534 for the mini cable.
   
   
   
   
  Quote: 





audiofreakie said:


> My Ultra Portable Setup, direct only, no need amp.
> 
> Fitear F111 + Special PSSC Custom Cable + Ipod Classic
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ha ha ha, nice improvisation!  I would add strain relief to those exposed solder joints, though.  Epoxy + heatshrink, I would go.


----------



## glunteer

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Mogami 2893 or 2534 for the mini cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 thx Mad !
   
  what size sleeve I use?


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





glunteer said:


> thx Mad !
> 
> what size sleeve I use?


 
   
  I don't remember anymore, so search the forum.  It should be mentioned in many places.  I work with just Type III paracord these days.  You will not be using the same size sleeving for either cable depending on whether or not you strip the outer jacket and shielding.


----------



## roadcykler

65535 said:


> It's a scam plain and simple.
> 
> I'll enjoy the best manufacture cables at $0.50-2.50 per foot.



 
 I don't think it's a scam but one word can sum up why the cost is so high. Cardas. The same people that sell very small blocks of wood that supposedly isolate your stereo components. Only about $45 for 6. What a bargain.


----------



## PETEREK

Selling the name, not the product. Brand pricing is a big reason this thread exists. haha


----------



## Xan7hos

Selling off my collection of DIY cable equipment and plugs, check out my classified


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





xan7hos said:


> Selling off my collection of DIY cable equipment and plugs, check out my classified


 
   
  Amazing deal! ^


----------



## AlanHell

lol，already sold~~~~~~~~~


----------



## CrocsRock

Does anyone have any experience with the Nucleotide offered by Double Helix (specifically the Teflon-coated, not the polyethylene)? Looks like fantastic stuff, and I realize it's going to be a little stiffer, but how stiff are we talking (for purposed of braiding)? Does it easily transmit noise if the wire is bumped or brushed against clothing?
   
  I have some of the btg-audio stuff, and it's nice, but a little thin for my tastes (at 26 awg). Might do an IEM recable with it.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





crocsrock said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Nucleotide offered by Double Helix (specifically the Teflon-coated, not the polyethylene)? Looks like fantastic stuff, and I realize it's going to be a little stiffer, but how stiff are we talking (for purposed of braiding)? Does it easily transmit noise if the wire is bumped or brushed against clothing?
> 
> I have some of the btg-audio stuff, and it's nice, but a little thin for my tastes (at 26 awg). Might do an IEM recable with it.


 
  I have used most of the DHC stuff and like it all.  I haven't made a cable with the teflon Nucleotide, as I got it to use as internal wiring for amps.  It is definitely stiffer and will be more prone to kinking, as will all teflon coated wire, but I don't think it will be disastrous as the teflon is thinner than you normally find on typical teflon wire.  I used a 26awg variant covered with some Type 1 paracord and it ended up not very different at all from the normal Nucleotide.


----------



## CrocsRock

Mmkay, so as long as I steer clear of a sinnet or something with a tight weave, I should be okay.


----------



## Omark12

Looking to recable my HE-400s soon. Considering either navships SPC or stripped down mogami 2534. Don't know which braid to use, don't know what size techflex/paracord, and don't know which connectors to use. Any help?


----------



## liquidzoo

Type I Paracord (also called Accessory or Vest cord) works well with Mogami 2534 or 2893 (and probably other wires of a similar gauge).
   
  SupplyCaptain.com is where I get mine.  Good selection and price, and fast shipping even most of the way across the country (NY to AZ).


----------



## Omark12

Quote: 





liquidzoo said:


> Type I Paracord (also called Accessory or Vest cord) works well with Mogami 2534 or 2893 (and probably other wires of a similar gauge).
> 
> SupplyCaptain.com is where I get mine.  Good selection and price, and fast shipping even most of the way across the country (NY to AZ).


 
  Would it work if i'm just sleeving the conductors; I'm not using the whole cable, just the wires. 4 up to the y split and then 2 and 2?


----------



## CrocsRock

Type I paracord is likely fine for the individual conductors, but it's definitely too small of a diameter for the full cable.


----------



## Athur126

Toxic copper+silver poison


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





athur126 said:


> Toxic copper+silver poison


 
  Very nice. Reminds me of Bose's in ear headphone cables. But this is definitely nicer looking, and definitely better quality.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> Would it work if i'm just sleeving the conductors; I'm not using the whole cable, just the wires. 4 up to the y split and then 2 and 2?


 
   
  Quote: 





crocsrock said:


> Type I paracord is likely fine for the individual conductors, but it's definitely too small of a diameter for the full cable.


 
  This.
   
  Type 1 is perfect for the individual wires rather than the whole cable.


----------



## Omark12

Is paracord the best for noise reduction and SQ?


----------



## MrEleventy

paracord is just the exterior sleeving.


----------



## Kamakahah

Work in progress.
   
  Using it hook up my Planars to the Emotiva a-100. 
  8-braid to 2 quad-braids and then finally split into pairs for the banana plugs. The jack is a Neutrik locking 1/4". 
  All 3 Y-splits are going to be replaced as well as the 1/4" connector. Didn't wanna wait until the woodwork is done to listen, so I threw this together real fast.


----------



## mkmossop

Quote: 





65535 said:


> It's a scam plain and simple.
> 
> I'll enjoy the best manufacture cables at $0.50-2.50 per foot.


 
   
  So you don't think there's any difference between say the silver dragon cable ($18/foot) and cable which is $2.50/foot?
   
  Also where does one get 1/4" paracord? I've only seen it at 1/8" so far.


----------



## CrocsRock

Hm, 1/4" paracord is probably getting into Type IV territory, but I think that measures closer to 3/16". For more than that, you may have to find an alternative to paracord.
   
  If Type IV does work, you'll probably be a little limited in colours, as it's nowhere near as widely used as Type III (550) or Type I (Accessory). Hope you like green and black.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





crocsrock said:


> Hm, 1/4" paracord is probably getting into Type IV territory, but I think that measures closer to 3/16". For more than that, you may have to find an alternative to paracord.
> 
> If Type IV does work, you'll probably be a little limited in colours, as it's nowhere near as widely used as Type III (550) or Type I (Accessory). Hope you like green and black.


 
  The types of paracord don't correlate perfectly to size - they have to do with specifications and construction (number of cores, lbs of tension, etc).  Basically, if you can't use Type I or Type III, you will probably need to used normal nylon multifilament.


----------



## Heffa

I really have to replace the stock cable for my new LCD-2's - any tips and ideas to what cable I should use?
  The stock one is flat and way to stiff, I want something smoother. Was thinking of maybe do a braid with some nice Paracords, but what actual cable should I get? 
   
  It wouldn't hurt if it where available in the EU either, but it's not absolutely necessary


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





heffa said:


> I really have to replace the stock cable for my new LCD-2's - any tips and ideas to what cable I should use?
> The stock one is flat and way to stiff, I want something smoother. Was thinking of maybe do a braid with some nice Paracords, but what actual cable should I get?
> 
> It wouldn't hurt if it where available in the EU either, but it's not absolutely necessary


 
   
  I would say that it depends on how much you would like to spend.


----------



## Mad Max

Any of you guys know what tool is used to remove the screws on the Amperior for recable?
  Not regular hex keys for sure.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Any of you guys know what tool is used to remove the screws on the Amperior for recable?
> Not regular hex keys for sure.


 
  Torx T6


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Torx T6


 
   
  Thank you very much!


----------



## Hal Rockwell

What is the thickest wire you would use for a headphone cable?


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





hal rockwell said:


> What is the thickest wire you would use for a headphone cable?


 
  Romex 10/3


----------



## 65535

Quote: 





mkmossop said:


> So you don't think there's any difference between say the silver dragon cable ($18/foot) and cable which is $2.50/foot?
> 
> Also where does one get 1/4" paracord? I've only seen it at 1/8" so far.


 
  Yeah one costs $18 a foot and the other $2.5 a foot. There's a lot of variety on the market for professional cables and a few in the boutique market.
   
   
  Well the wonderful TechFlex company makes nylon sleeving in a multitude of size, however that is limited to black with current production though I have found a few colors such as copper and silver on e-bay in a couple of sizes.
   
  I really like 1/4" Techflex over Canare L-4E6S for interconnects and extensions.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *TrollDragon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


 
   
   
  Why stop there? We've got some 8/5 at the shop, maybe some 4/0 would be more apt.


----------



## TrollDragon

I just thought he could go balanced with 10/3 and still keep the flexibility of a head prop if needed. 

I've stripped 4/0 for the copper many years back... Little foot long pieces. Much fun! 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeanDavid010

Well, I think this is my last cable for awhile.  i took some inspiration from Fraggler's infamous Burgundy Sennheiser cable, and made one of my own for my HD650s.  The construction consists of the usual suspects: Mogami 2893 sleeved with #1 paracord.  The cable is 12 feet long, and was a bear to braid evenly!


----------



## Kamakahah

Looks sexy. 
What 1/4 plug did you use?


----------



## SeanDavid010

kamakahah said:


> Looks sexy.
> What 1/4 plug did you use?



Thanks! The 1/4 plug is a Switchcraft. I picked up a bunch of them on sale not too long ago, and have been trying to use them up.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





seandavid010 said:


> Well, I think this is my last cable for awhile. _* i took some inspiration from Fraggler's infamous Burgundy Sennheiser cable*_, and made one of my own for my HD650s.  The construction consists of the usual suspects: Mogami 2893 sleeved with #1 paracord.  The cable is 12 feet long, and was a bear to braid evenly!


 
   
  I've used the burgundy paracord in the past, too.  In my case, it was for my HE-500s.  The picture (flash) really washed out the color - making it look almost pink.  I've found that the burgundy doesn't photograph well unless there's a lot of natural light - in my case / experience.


----------



## wolfetan44

Any 2.5mm plugs you guys recommend? I need a slim one. Thanks!


----------



## SeanDavid010

Quote: 





wje said:


> I've used the burgundy paracord in the past, too.  In my case, it was for my HE-500s.  The picture (flash) really washed out the color - making it look almost pink.  I've found that the burgundy doesn't photograph well unless there's a lot of natural light - in my case / experience.


 
  Yeah, I know what you mean.  I took a shot of mine in direct sunlight, and I think it gives a better idea of the actual color:


----------



## wolfetan44

Also, any good 3.5mm plugs?


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Also, any good 3.5mm plugs?


 
  I really like the neutrik ones from redco http://www.redco.com/Mini-3-5mm-2-5mm-Connectors/ they are really good quality and won't break the bank.  Moon audio also has a couple you can look at http://www.moon-audio.com/diy-audio-parts/other-connectors.html?limit=30&p=1


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Cool, also do you have any tips to get the wire through the shielding?


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Cool, also do you have any tips to get the wire through the shielding?


 
  Sorry I updated my post I meant that you can find a couple more neutik options at moon audio.  Um what do you mean by shielding?  What kind?


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Type 1 Paracord.


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Type 1 Paracord.


 
  Ah just push it through it should go in pretty easy.  Make sure you leave room for error when cutting the paracord though because its better to have too much and cut off a couple inches than to have too little a waste a couple feet.  Also melt the end that you cut so it doesn't fray.  Other than that I have never had an issue pushing wire through paracord or techflex.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ok cool. I can only get about 4 inches in lol.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Ok cool. I can only get about 4 inches in lol.


 
  Depends on the type of wire you're using.  Thicker (and less flexible) wire will be more difficult (in my experience, anyway).


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Ok cool. I can only get about 4 inches in lol.


 
  Think like an inch worm.  Push about an inch through, then pull/push the sleeving straight while pinching where the end of the wire is in the sleeving.  Keep doing this.  You can't just push the wire in.


----------



## TrollDragon

wolfetan44 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... never mind...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I did everything you suggested.. I just decided to braid it without the shielding on. I sat there for a good 15 minutes, with no progress.


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> I did everything you suggested.. I just decided to braid it without the shielding on. I sat there for a good 15 minutes, with no progress.


 
  If you want you can tape a paper clip to one end of the wire and it will be easier to get it through.  That way you have something to acctually push through.


----------



## Omark12

Does anyone here know how to solder on hifiman connectors?


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> Does anyone here know how to solder on hifiman connectors?


 
  Yup they are pretty simple.  If I remember correctly the pin inside is your signal and the shield is the ground so you have 2 sides so you will have L, Ground and R, Ground.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I actually am liking it without the shielding so far, a lot more. Thanks for the help though, maybe I'll do a crazy color braid sometime. Also, couldn't I do 24awg, and it would be a lot easier to put the shielding on?


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> I actually am liking it without the shielding so far, a lot more. Thanks for the help though, maybe I'll do a crazy color braid sometime. Also, couldn't I do 24awg, and it would be a lot easier to put the shielding on?


 
  I think that if you get good wire than bare wire looks very chic but that just might be me.  As long as my cables aren't ugly I don't cover them up.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I also think it looks better with bare wire. But to go crazy with colors, you need braiding


----------



## wje

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> I really like the neutrik ones from redco http://www.redco.com/Mini-3-5mm-2-5mm-Connectors/ they are really good quality and won't break the bank.  Moon audio also has a couple you can look at http://www.moon-audio.com/diy-audio-parts/other-connectors.html?limit=30&p=1


 
   
  If you order from Redco, don't forget to also get the wire stripper that handles 20ga to 30ga wires.  It's only $10 and I saw it on their site the other evening.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





wje said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Is it good?


----------



## Zashoomin

ya they are pretty good. http://www.redco.com/Eclipse-CP-301G.html


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> ya they are pretty good. http://www.redco.com/Eclipse-CP-301G.html


 
  Cool, I'll pick one up!


----------



## Zashoomin

I wish I had known about that deal earlier mine where double the price and honestly they aren't that great quality


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> I wish I had known about that deal earlier mine where double the price and honestly they aren't that great quality


 
  Could've said that in the first place after I bought them..


----------



## Steve Eddy

wolfetan44 said:


> I did everything you suggested.. I just decided to braid it without the shielding on. I sat there for a good 15 minutes, with no progress.




After you finally gave up and pulled the sleeving off the wire, did you notice if any of the wire was sticking out of the end of the wire's insulation? What I encountered when trying to get that sort of sleeving over insulated wire was that the wires would start to stick out past the insulation and want to snag on the sleeving. To try and solve that, I'd pull on the insulation and stretch it beyond the wire a little bit and that solved the snagging problem.

se


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I checked, as you had told me about it before, and there was none sticking out.


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Could've said that in the first place after I bought them..


 
  No no a different pair.  the ones from there are good.  sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ahh. Good haha.


----------



## lasraik

Finished re-cabling my M50's and replacing the right driver


----------



## glunteer

my first diy cable


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





glunteer said:


> my first diy cable


 
  Nice. What wire did you use?


----------



## glunteer

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Nice. What wire did you use?


 
   


 thx 
   
  http://www.redco.com/Techflex-PTN0.25.html
   
  http://www.redco.com/Mogami-W2893.html


----------



## wje

For those who are not making an order through Redco for a while so they can grab a wire stripper, I found a good alternative at Home Depot.  It runs $8.## before taxes.  It's made by Commercial Electric (with the green grips) and will handle stranded wire to the 26 gauge level.  Not quite the 30 gauge that the Redco variant has, but I feel for me, it should be fine.  The also have a version by Klein, which can do the 20ga to 30ga range for about $16.00.
   
  I guess I was just feeling cheap and for the few cables I work on each month, it should be more than sufficient.


----------



## Omark12

is it just me, or are hifiman plugs impossible to solder? Ok so I get where I solder the signal... even that is tricky the space is so small. But how and where the hell do I solder the ground?


----------



## Santaclart

Long time lurker, did a recable on a broken headset I bought, was proud of the results.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> is it just me, or are hifiman plugs impossible to solder? Ok so I get where I solder the signal... even that is tricky the space is so small. But how and where the hell do I solder the ground?


 
   
  Great question.  I've just completed such a task the last two evenings with success.  Though I've done it before, I've found a better way to accomplish this - and to neatly do it with much success.  I'll do my best to provide an update a bit later today / tonight on how to accomplish this.  I'll try to take some shots of the plug, with a wire, and order the steps so that one can achieve success relatively easy via this process.
   
  More to follow a bit later ...


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> Just a hybrid Silver/Copper mini-mini I made this morning using toxic cables cable and pailiccs jacks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> ...


 
  Nice, random!


----------



## wolfetan44

Anyone know of some good silver wire? I don't want to spend too much, thanks!


----------



## MrEleventy

Depends on what you want to use it for. If it's just interconnects, you can save some cash by buying solid core silver.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Depends on what you want to use it for. If it's just interconnects, you can save some cash by buying solid core silver.


 
  Headphone cable.


----------



## ostewart

I used solid core for a few LOD's, works fine. Toxic has some nice stranded silver but its expensive.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> I used solid core for a few LOD's, works fine. Toxic has some nice stranded silver but its expensive.


 
  Hmm. I'll do a search around.


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Hmm. I'll do a search around.


 
  The cheapest high quality silver wire in the US that I have found is by plussound  http://www.plussoundaudio.com/diy/wires.html If you don't mind 26awg that is.  If you want to go for 24awg than artemis cables on ebay has some good stuff.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What is the difference?


----------



## Zashoomin

Honestly personal preference both will carry the signal just fine.  26awg is a bit more delicate to work with since its smaller but in exchange you get something that is a bit more flexible but isn't quite as strong as 24 awg. So all up to you.  Also 26awg is cheaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Honestly personal preference both will carry the signal just fine.  26awg is a bit more delicate to work with since its smaller but in exchange you get something that is a bit more flexible but isn't quite as strong as 24 awg. So all up to you.  Also 26awg is cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'll see what I'm thinking.


----------



## Kamakahah

I'm a fan of 26. Doing a 3 or 4 conductor, 5-6 foot cable is going to add up real quick $$$. 

If you only need 3 conductors, you could consider going hybrid by using copper for your ground. Like the interconnect above.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I'm a fan of 26. Doing a 3 or 4 conductor, 5-6 foot cable is going to add up real quick $$$.
> 
> If you only need 3 conductors, you could consider going hybrid by using copper for your ground. Like the interconnect above.


 
  Sadly, I need 4. Silver is sure expensive.. Is there any downsides? Anything I would need? Solder pot?


----------



## ostewart

Actually my interconnect uses both copper and silver for each signal and ground. 6 in total, 4 signal 2 ground.
Next headphone cable is going to be SPC for signal and copper for ground to keep cot down.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> Actually my interconnect uses both copper and silver for each signal and ground. 6 in total, 4 signal 2 ground.
> Next headphone cable is going to be SPC for signal and copper for ground to keep cot down.


 
  Any reason for the 4 signal and 2 ground?


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Any reason for the 4 signal and 2 ground?


 
  Honestly I don't see a reason why.  If you want you can go silver plated copper.  If I remember correctly 80% of the electircity travels on the outside of the wire so SPC works very well in that regard and will also keep your costs down.  Otherwise I would do the silver for L, R, and copper for the grounds if you want to keep costs down.  Also its nice to get an extra foot of wire so you have room for error and shrinkage when you braid or twist.  Better a little bit too much than not enough.


----------



## Zashoomin

Also get some cardas dielectric solder for yourself it has silver in it and is very easy to work with. If you believe in cables than it will improve them. If you don't than might as well get cheap solder.


----------



## Kamakahah

You can still go hybrid with 4. Just use copper for your grounds. 

Unless you want absolute silver purity across the board


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Also get some cardas dielectric solder for yourself it has silver in it and is very easy to work with. If you believe in cables than it will improve them. If you don't than might as well get cheap solder.


 
  I have Kester 63/37 that Steve Eddy recommended me. Is that not so good with silver? 
   
  Also, I got the wire stripper I ordered from RedCo audio, and its awful. I'm going to go back to where I asked about 10 pages back, and get a quality one that you guys recommended me for $50. Or around there.


----------



## ostewart

I could have used 1 for ground but I like to be even and symmetric, I wouldn't use as many ground as signal for a interconnect though like some people do, with a standard mini-mini you don't need 2 grounds (one for each channel) as they join up either way.


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> I have Kester 63/37 that Steve Eddy recommended me. Is that not so good with silver?
> 
> Also, I got the wire stripper I ordered from RedCo audio, and its awful. I'm going to go back to where I asked about 10 pages back, and get a quality one that you guys recommended me for $50. Or around there.


 
  That solder will work just fine with silver just the cardas stuff will work better just from experience.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/200879856591?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649  This seller sells small lengths at what I think is a reasonable price.  
   
  Sorry about the strippers. I have used them before and for $10 I think that they where an amazing deal.  Of course they won't compete with $50 or $100 strippers but still its a good deal for $10.  In my opinion that is.


----------



## ostewart

I use cardas silver solder too, very easy to work with.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Maybe I'm doing something wrong? It just took out a lot of the copper wire. Didn't make me happy.
   
  Also, do you guys have any 2.5mm plugs you can recommend? And for braiding, I saw this octagon shaped thing a while ago that helped with braiding and kind of guiding you through it. Anyone know what I saw?


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> I use cardas silver solder too, very easy to work with.


 
  Maybe I'll get some.. I'll see which I like better!
   
  Edit: Got 10 ft. Was only $5.95 and thought why not, and free shipping!


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Maybe I'm doing something wrong? It just took out a lot of the copper wire. Didn't make me happy.
> 
> Also, do you guys have any 2.5mm plugs you can recommend? And for braiding, I saw this octagon shaped thing a while ago that helped with braiding and kind of guiding you through it. Anyone know what I saw?


 
http://www.redco.com/Mini-3-5mm-2-5mm-Connectors/ one of the neutrik ones .  Sorry if I keep going back to redco but they honestly have the best prices around and neutrik makes some very very high quality stuff for a very good price.  
   
  Um for thin wire with a lot of very very thin strands I suggest you cut the insulation with your wire strippers and then pull off the insulation by hand.  Its what I had to do with my silver wire with a million small strands.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  There is no Neutrik 2.5mm there. I got the Canare one, and I don't like it at all..


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> There is no Neutrik 2.5mm there. I got the Canare one, and I don't like it at all..


 
  2.5 or 3.5mm?  Also whats a 2.5mm go to?


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  2.5mm. I'm building a HD558 cable for my friend. And the plug that goes into the HD558 is a 2.5mm.


----------



## wolfetan44

Just bought this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006BHCFO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
   
  I'm highly expecting returning it. Highly. I just want to see if its really worth it.


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> 2.5mm. I'm building a HD558 cable for my friend. And the plug that goes into the HD558 is a 2.5mm.


 
  OH oh those 2.5mm.  Um http://www.redco.com/Redco-30-485.html this one is good.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Have you used one? I'm not digging it at the moment(I have the one you linked) Where is left, right, and ground?


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Have you used one? I'm not digging it at the moment(I have the one you linked) Where is left, right, and ground?


 
  Well again for 2.50 its a good deal.  Not the best thing on the face of the planet but a good deal.  It is the same orientation as a 3.5mm jack.  So the tip is left the middle band is right and the last band is ground.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Theres 2 bands, the ground is a couple mms from the 2 bands, a little circle. Which is right which is left? Theres just 2 bands sitting there.


----------



## TrollDragon

wolfetan44 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude... It's a TRS jack... Tip, Ring, Shield... Just remember Right to Ring and you can't go wrong... 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  There is no ring


----------



## TrollDragon

Yea there is...





Or I am looking at a different plug than you. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Theres 2 bands, the ground is a couple mms from the 2 bands, a little circle. Which is right which is left? Theres just 2 bands sitting there.


 
  Send me a picture. Not sure what you mean.


----------



## wolfetan44

I'll post a picture later tonight. Honestly, I'm extremely confused.


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> I'll post a picture later tonight. Honestly, I'm extremely confused.


 
  Post it and I can tell you exactly where everything should go don't worry.


----------



## Armaegis

Anyone have experience with this stripper? http://www.homedepot.ca/product/klein-kurve-wire-stripper-cutter-150-solid-and-stranded-wire/918727
   
  I went to the store today and their computer said they had them in stock, but they couldn't find them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Random pic for the thread, some short RCAs done with magnet wire twisted together:


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Anyone have experience with this stripper? http://www.homedepot.ca/product/klein-kurve-wire-stripper-cutter-150-solid-and-stranded-wire/918727


 
  Ya thats the one I have.  Very well built.


----------



## 65535

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Anyone have experience with this stripper? http://www.homedepot.ca/product/klein-kurve-wire-stripper-cutter-150-solid-and-stranded-wire/918727
> 
> I went to the store today and their computer said they had them in stock, but they couldn't find them


 
   
  As a previous Home Depot employee most associates are clueless sometimes even if you find a good one the product you need isn't where it should be.
   
  Anyways I have the larger gauge version of those strippers and as long as you are careful with them they perform well. 
   
  I would recommend taking 2 cuts with them, do one cut then rotate 90 degrees and do a second cut, then move down a gauge and slide the insulator off, or loosen your grip when sliding the insulator off. This prevents pulling out and cutting the individual strands.


----------



## Armaegis

Bah, guess I'll head back to the store and yell at them to sift through their boxes until they find it. The guy who helped me looked at the sheet beside the shelf and said it wasn't even listed for display


----------



## wje

I have a thought and a comment with regards to the 2.5mm connection on the cup of the Sennheiser HD-558.  I believe from seeing the headphones a few times, the jack to fit up into the opening on the cup has to be pretty slender to fit.  If not, you might be faced with having to enlarge the opening a bit to allow your new cable end to fit properly.  This is also why Sennheiser could be using a molded end on the 2.5mm cable connector as it would be much slimmer to fit up in the the opening.  Again, just a thought and wanted to give you something to think about before you build the cable and realize you have another hurdle.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





wje said:


> I have a thought and a comment with regards to the 2.5mm connection on the cup of the Sennheiser HD-558.  I believe from seeing the headphones a few times, the jack to fit up into the opening on the cup has to be pretty slender to fit.  If not, you might be faced with having to enlarge the opening a bit to allow your new cable end to fit properly.  This is also why Sennheiser could be using a molded end on the 2.5mm cable connector as it would be much slimmer to fit up in the the opening.  Again, just a thought and wanted to give you something to think about before you build the cable and realize you have another hurdle.


 
  Its actually very, very slim. I'll post pictures of it in an hour or two.


----------



## wolfetan44

There it is.


----------



## Kamakahah

In another thread about CIEMS. It was posted that some people where interested in custom cable with an inline mute option for members of the Head-fi community with CIEMs.  
   
  I've been looking at possible options/solutions that would work, but haven't found anything that I like. The idea is that they want something very fast, a quick toggle, instead of having to put out their rig and unlock it, mute it, talk, then unmute and lock again. It's not something I worry about with my particular setup, but others do. 
   
  It would have to be something and light weight and sleek if possible. No one wants a huge toggle switch hanging in the middle of their cable. 
  I thought about using a sub-mini switch and making a light, small wood enclosure, but that still seems ostentatious. 
   
  Any ideas would be welcome. 
   
   
  Side Note: going to finish my "for the lawlz" 8-braid interconnect tonight. I'll post pics when it's done to help keep the thread on topic.


----------



## TrollDragon

wolfetan44 said:


> There it is.


The shield or ground is the part with the strain relief tabs. In the little black plastic area you have Tip & Ring, the Right signal wire solders in the little space closest to the threads, Left solders in the other one.
You need a fine tip and make sure you don't hold the iron there too long as the plastic inside the jack itself will melt and deform or short.

I clamp the plug end very lightly in a metal vise, then I tin the Tip & Ring solder points. Have your wire pre measured and tinned as well, then just solder the Left and Right signal wires onto the solder points.

The vise I use acts as a heatsink while I solder, but prolonged heat will melt the plastic on the plug part. I have a pair of locking forceps that work as well.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  "Closest to the threads"? Sorry man. I'm confused with your use of words. Just tell me this, and I can take it from here, those 2 metal parts, surronded by black, which is the left/right?


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> "Closest to the threads"? Sorry man. I'm confused with your use of words. Just tell me this, and I can take it from here, those 2 metal parts, surronded by black, which is the left/right?


 

 Sorry don't mean to confuse, have a look at this.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks so much for the help man. Really appreciate it


----------



## wje

I believe this is how the plug should be wired.  I'll look it up to confirm, too.
   
   
*Edited post*: Removed the image of the 2.5mm Canare TRS jack.  I don't want to provide false information on the TRS connectors.


----------



## wolfetan44

We got 2 different things here. Troll is saying the one on the left, is the left channel, and wje is saying the one of the right is the left channel. Hmm.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> We got 2 different things here. Troll is saying the one on the left, is the left channel, and wje is saying the one of the right is the left channel. Hmm.


 
   
  Good point.  I went to check the Canare F-12 wiring points.  However, the diagram that I found had different Tip and Ring connection points than the picture you posted.  Ideally, though, a $20 multimeter is more trusty than even a diagram from the Interweb.
   
  Edit: If you look at this picture of the Canare F-12, you'll see that the points for soldering are a bit different than your pic.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/71148/diy-cable-gallery/4260#post_5678593


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Sorry don't mean to confuse, have a look at this.


 
   
  I would check with a multimeter for continuity personally but if you don't have one on had I believe that this is right.  I am not sure though now that I think of it.


----------



## Omark12

Just finished up my first ever good quality DIY cable. Pictures don't do it justice, but it looks sweet in person. Maybe I'll upload a better one later..
*Specs:*

 Milloit braid
 Stripped down Mogami W2534 #24 AWG conductors 
 Heatshrinked y-split and terminations
 Sleeved in tech flex
 Cardas quad eutectic solder
 Terminated with Amphenol 3.5 mm and HifiMan SMC connectors
  She gave me a lot of trouble in the making, but at the end this beauty of a behemoth was worth it; she's practically indestructible. I call her Sascha. May be up for sale soon, pm if interested.


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> I would check with a multimeter for continuity personally but if you don't have one on had I believe that this is right.  I am not sure though now that I think of it.


 
  Yes please, someone check this with a multimeter, or I will tonight and post a picture. As the laws of physics dictate that it is the only possible way it could be machined and sent through the injection molder.
   
  The Tip is a nickel plated brass post that comes all the way through, surrounded by two sleeves, the Ring and the Shield.
  If the solder point closest to the threads was going to the tip they would have to cross the connection inside the plug, and that would be impossible.


----------



## audiofreakie

T50RP V2 + cardas 4x24 awg + oyaide rhodium plugs straight and angle.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> She gave me a lot of trouble in the making, but at the end this beauty of a behemoth was worth it; she's practically indestructible. I call her Sascha. *May be up for sale soon, pm if interested. *


 
   
  Cough.  Cough.  Ebay.  Cough.  Cough.
   
  Oh, nice cable.


----------



## wolfetan44

I have a meter, where should I put the 2 pin things?


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





wje said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That is the 3.5mm version. The one I pictured is the 2.5mm.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> I have a meter, where should I put the 2 pin things?


 
  Since you are investing in all these tools (highly commended) to do DIY stuff, I'd really recommend spending a little more time and research or even experimentation to learn how to use them instead of having your hand held every step of the way.  You will learn more thoroughly and have much more gratification when you accomplish your builds.  I think the generosity and eagerness of Headfiers to help out is fantastic, but I think it also becomes a crutch for new folks and also derails threads.  
   
  This is a gallery, not a DIY help thread.  That said, since I have no picture to post, I will share knowledge:  set your multimeter to resistance, touch one probe point on the tip (left channel) and touch other parts of the connector to see where the resistance drops to zero, indicating continuity and the corresponding point for the tip.  Do the same for the ring (right channel), and ground.  This is also useful to do with the ends of wires if you did not pre-lable them prior to braiding.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Oh. Sorry about that. I have no clue where to look though.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Oh. Sorry about that. I have no clue where to look though.


 
   
http://www.wikihow.com/Use-an-Ohmmeter
   
  5 seconds via Google.


----------



## Omark12

Quote: 





wje said:


> Cough.  Cough.  Ebay.  Cough.  Cough.
> 
> Oh, nice cable.


 
  huh?


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





audiofreakie said:


> T50RP V2 + cardas 4x24 awg + oyaide rhodium plugs straight and angle.


 
  Very nice.  Did you have to mess with anything to get them to fit into that small hole that fostex calls a connection?  Also what plug did you use.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> We got 2 different things here. Troll is saying the one on the left, is the left channel, and wje is saying the one of the right is the left channel. Hmm.


 
   
  The solder contact being labeled by wje as left is probably right instead, the left usually is smaller in order to fit through the right with insulation between them as they both lead to the TRS contacts.
   
  And if that plug is going to be used for the headphone end of an HD558 cable, it is too big.
   
  Edit: compare the proportions: link


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Damn.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Damn.


 

 Oyaide makes the plug that you need, alternatively, I would improvise with one of these: link
  You strip the molding off of the plug and remove the cable, then attach your own and make a new molding using epoxy putty and sand it down to the right fit, then paint it.  A lot of work.
  I thought about recabling HD558 when I had it, then decided not to because I am too lazy to do it.  I ended up trading it away anyway.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I guess I'll see what I can do..


----------



## Mad Max

HD380Pro is a similar hassle.  =\


----------



## Mad Max

This looks pretty darn good: link
   
  DIY ATH/Sony/Denon plug, relatively: link


----------



## TrollDragon

Hey wolfetan44!

Here is the answer right here, you can't build this for $16...

Or at least you can reuse the plugs. 
 www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Replacement-Audio-upgrade-Cable-For-Sennheiser-HD598-HD558-HD518-Headphone-/261255113290

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Hey wolfetan44!
> 
> Here is the answer right here, you can't build this for $16...
> 
> ...


 
  So much more fun to build it yourself though


----------



## Omark12

Presenting my second good quality DIY cable. I call him Mikhael.
*Specs: *

 Milloit braid
 #26 AWG SPC teflon wire (navships)
 Heatshrinked y-split and terminations
 Sleaved in 325 gray paracord
 Cardas quad eutectic solder
 Terminated with Amphenol 3.5 mm and HifiMan SMC connectors
 
   
*Things I learned making Sascha and Mikhael:*

 DIY cables are not as easy as everyone makes them look and sound.
 Solder flux is magic... if you're new, THIS IS A MUST. ($3 Home Depot).
 Get a helping hands tool, you don't need anything fancy ($7 ebay).
 Tin everything, it makes for clean joints and you barely have to use more solder.
 Use as little heat as possible. For me, a 25W pencil was more than enough with flux and cardas quad eutectic solder.
 Braiding is hard.
 I didn't and I regret it, but if you use heatshrink MAKE SURE IT'S ADHESIVE LINED.
 In my opinon, *paracord SUCKS! Use tech flex*, if you must sleeve and you don't want to emotionally and physically exhaust yourself trying to work with paracord. I was advised here to buy type I paracord for #24 AWG conductors; the eBay type I 1.18 mm paracord was too small. Then, I went to Michael's and got some 550 (type III I think?) paracord; it was to big to sleeve the individual conductors, but too small for the 4 wires braided. So for my #24 AWG braided cable I just used 1/8" tech flex! It's great and easy to use. For my #26 AWG cable I was out of tech flex, so I went back to Michael's and got 325 paracord. This time the paracord easily fit the whole #26 AWG braid, but it was such a PAIN to work with. The wires were too thin and needle-like so they would snag on the inside of the paracord and cause it to fray internally, which then made the outside look like it had a bunch of holes in it. I finally got the paracord on by blunting the end of the cable with heatshrink so it wouldn't ruin the paracord, but even then, I must say paracord sucks: it's hard to work with, it's not durable and it frays all over the place.
 If you're new to cable DIY, and feel confused or have any questions I encourage you to ask me. PM is ok. Take it from a newbie like me


----------



## Kamakahah

Some great info there. There are some tricks to working with paracord to make it a little easier. In general it's a bit of a pain though. But I do like the finished results with it.


----------



## ostewart

I try and use adhesive lined heatshrink now, it's much better.


----------



## CrocsRock

Your mileage may vary, I loathe adhesive-lined heatshrink so hard. Made my first cables with some, and never again.


----------



## Omark12

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Some great info there. There are some tricks to working with paracord to make it a little easier. In general it's a bit of a pain though. But I do like the finished results with it.


 
  I would love to know what they are?


----------



## TrollDragon

I just love the giving of names to cables and things!
  Too Fine!


----------



## ostewart

You guys should help me name my cable


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> Presenting my second good quality DIY cable. I call him Mikhael.
> *Specs: *
> 
> Milloit braid
> ...


 
   
  Type-III 550-lb. Paracord rules, it is better-looking, more resistant to fraying than Techflex multifilament, and is even more resistant to heat as well.  Only good for 4x24awg cables or smaller, though.
  How are you doing your braids that you find it difficult?  It shouldn't be troublesome, just time-consuming.
  Some of my heatshrink is adhesive-lined, some not, so I improvise with a thin coat of hot glue for the adhesiveless heatshrink.
   
  It's better to use painter's tape instead of heatshrink to help yourself sleeve cable.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





ostewart said:


> You guys should help me name my cable


 
   
_Gilded Little Whipper-snapper_
  or
_CuAgulator_


----------



## Kamakahah

I just put a little piece of electrical tape on the end before sleeving is what I use. Slides easy, and can stretch it to be thin so you don't add much to the overall circumference. 

Once you get the rhythm down of "worming" the braided cable through, it goes pretty fast. FraGGleR described it well. 

No doubt it takes patience though. I usually watch some anime or a movie while doing it to pass the time faster.


----------



## audiofreakie

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Very nice.  Did you have to mess with anything to get them to fit into that small hole that fostex calls a connection?  Also what plug did you use.


 
   
  I used oyaide 3.5 plug, one straight and the other one angled.
  The straight jack fit perfectly, but the angled one must be little tricky.
  I had to grind the jack about 3 mm.
  see picture below.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





audiofreakie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Did you use a dremel?


----------



## Marleybob217

Hi guys, I want to build a custom cable for cIEMs I should be getting soon. I found the interconnects on ebay, but I'm still searching for the actual cable.
   
  I'm looking for thin, flexible 2 and 3 channel cables, preferably not twisted. Does someone have any idea where I can find these?


----------



## Omark12

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Type-III 550-lb. Paracord rules, it is better-looking, more resistant to fraying than Techflex multifilament, and is even more resistant to heat as well.  Only good for 4x24awg cables or smaller, though.
> How are you doing your braids that you find it difficult?  It shouldn't be troublesome, just time-consuming.
> Some of my heatshrink is adhesive-lined, some not, so I improvise with a thin coat of hot glue for the adhesiveless heatshrink.
> 
> ...


 
  I tried 550 paracord that I got from Michael's on my 4x24 AWG wire, it was too small. Where do you get your paracord? And please go into detail about using hot glue and heatshrink together. And how do you keep the ends of the paracord together on the wire; like so it doesn't slide up and down the wire and unravel; i used clear tape and heatshrink, but I feel I could do better.


----------



## Omark12

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> Hi guys, I want to build a custom cable for cIEMs I should be getting soon. I found the interconnects on ebay, but I'm still searching for the actual cable.
> 
> I'm looking for thin, flexible 2 and 3 channel cables, preferably not twisted. Does someone have any idea where I can find these?


 
  To me, it sounds like #26 AWG would be the thickest you go, maybe #28 AWG is better. And are you looking for fancy shmancy 7N UP-OCC cryo-treated copper/SPC or normal OFC/SPOFC?


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> To me, it sounds like #26 AWG would be the thickest you go, maybe #28 AWG is better. And are you looking for fancy shmancy 7N UP-OCC cryo-treated copper/SPC or normal OFC/SPOFC?


 
  Thanks for the reply! I think regular OFC would be fine! The rubber protecting the cable is more important since it will bend a lot on a daily base.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> Hi guys, I want to build a custom cable for cIEMs I should be getting soon. I found the interconnects on ebay, but I'm still searching for the actual cable.
> 
> I'm looking for thin, flexible *2 and 3 channel cables*, preferably not twisted. Does someone have any idea where I can find these?


 
   
  I know it isn't what you posted, but it does meet the thin, flexible, and not twisted... 
   
  You could go with http://www.plussoundaudio.com/diy/wires.html . Yeah it's fancy cable, but the one I like is the "26 AWG 7N Pure UP-OCC Cryo stranded copper custom wire" because it is made up of 75 strands. I've ordered some and it is very flexible and durable because of the 75 strands. The insulation also comes in multiple different colors so you can get a pretty cool custom look without having to deal with sleeving.
   
  I usually go for wire that is a bit cheaper, but when I order a pair of CIEMs (hopefully in the next 3 weeks), I'll likely be using some of this to build a custom cable.


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I know it isn't what you posted, but it does meet the thin, flexible, and not twisted...
> 
> You could go with http://www.plussoundaudio.com/diy/wires.html . Yeah it's fancy cable, but the one I like is the "26 AWG 7N Pure UP-OCC Cryo stranded copper custom wire" because it is made up of 75 strands. I've ordered some and it is very flexible and durable because of the 75 strands. The insulation also comes in multiple different colors so you can get a pretty cool custom look without having to deal with sleeving.
> 
> I usually go for wire that is a bit cheaper, but when I order a pair of CIEMs (hopefully in the next 3 weeks), I'll likely be using some of this to build a custom cable.


 
  Hmm thanks, apart from being single channel cables they fit the bill. The only downside being they have to be braided, or 'grouped' in some other way. How do you plan to build a cable with these?


----------



## Omark12

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I think regular OFC would be fine! The rubber protecting the cable is more important since it will bend a lot on a daily base.


 
  The way I see it, you have two options. You could get 25 feet of #28 AWG 19 strand SPOFC from navships on eBay or you could get the fancy  #28 AWG copper only wire that plussound sells on eBay. To be honest, altough I don't believe fancy wire makes much of a difference, I'd go for the fancy wire  just for convenience and availabilitity's sake; where else are you going to find #28 AWG stranded copper only wire; You may not like the bright sound of SPOFC and also it'd be less flexible.


----------



## glunteer

have a shop to import or Neutrik or Pailiccs with free shipping?


----------



## audiofreakie

wolfetan44 said:


> Did you use a dremel?



Yups, dremel/mini grinder machine.
Used the cutter then iron brush for finishing.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> Hmm thanks, apart from being single channel cables they fit the bill. The only downside being they have to be braided, or 'grouped' in some other way. How do you plan to build a cable with these?


 
  I plan on twisting each pair of conductors together until the Y-split when they will become a 4-strand round braid. The heatshrink on the connector end and Y-split, as well as the soldered connections will be enough to hold the twist in place. If for some reason that doesn't work out(but it will), then I can add small pieces of clear heatshrink along the twist. 
  Pretty much the same way many CIEM cables are made by all the usual names. Just take a look at a few companies that make the cables and you'll get the picture. 
   
  Or I could just sleeve the whole thing and not worry about it at all. Though even sleeving I would still do it the same before adding the sleeve. That's just me though. 
  Quote: 





omark12 said:


> The way I see it, you have two options. You could get 25 feet of #28 AWG 19 strand SPOFC from navships on eBay or you could get the fancy  #28 AWG copper only wire that plussound sells on eBay. To be honest, altough I don't believe fancy wire makes much of a difference, I'd go for the fancy wire  just for convenience and availabilitity's sake; where else are you going to find #28 AWG stranded copper only wire; *You may not like the bright sound of SPOFC and also it'd be less flexible*.


 
  Basically what Omark12 said. 
   
  The Navships will be super cheap, no doubt. I've actually done a recable of some Monoprice 9927s with it just for the lawlz and practice soldering to drivers. I've also used it to practice more difficult braids first. The problem is that it isn't the most comfortable or flexible wire. It's fairly stiff and the insulation is anything but soft. It has a very "wirey" feel to it and memory prone. It just doesn't feel that comfortable over the ear in particular. I think as long as you have something like sleeving, and ear guide, or maybe clear heatshrink around the part that will touch over your ear, it'll be fine.  YMMV of course.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> I tried 550 paracord that I got from Michael's on my 4x24 AWG wire, it was too small. Where do you get your paracord? And please go into detail about using hot glue and heatshrink together. And how do you keep the ends of the paracord together on the wire; like so it doesn't slide up and down the wire and unravel; i used clear tape and heatshrink, but I feel I could do better.


 
   
  fleaBay is my source.  There's plenty of US seller selling mil-spec type III.
   
  For hot glue and heatshrink, I just add a thin coat of glue to the surfaces that will be covered by the heatshrink.  The hot heatshrink will remelt the glue and give you serious grip.  If you are doing heatshrink strain-relief on a connector, don't add glue all the way to the end, otherwise the heatshrink will not be very flexible where the cable exits it.


----------



## DMinor

Where and what normally do you guys buy the wires used for headphone recabling? Some info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Omark12

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Where and what normally do you guys buy the wires used for headphone recabling? Some info is greatly appreciated.


 
  I went to redco.com and bought mogami 2534 and stripped it down for the wires, but that's just me...


----------



## fleasbaby

dminor said:


> Where and what normally do you guys buy the wires used for headphone recabling? Some info is greatly appreciated.




A lot of people swear by navships, a seller on eBay.


----------



## Omark12

Quote: 





fleasbaby said:


> A lot of people swear by navships, a seller on eBay.


 
  Just wanted to chime in on this... First time using navships and yeah the cable is somewhat nice, but it was coiled in a weird way for shipping or something because after I braided the 4 strands of #26 AWG SPOFC the cable had memory... even still... It wont bend certain ways and it always wants to coil and bend on its own. Probably my fault though.


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I plan on twisting each pair of conductors together until the Y-split when they will become a 4-strand round braid. The heatshrink on the connector end and Y-split, as well as the soldered connections will be enough to hold the twist in place. If for some reason that doesn't work out(*but it will*), then I can add small pieces of clear heatshrink along the twist.
> Pretty much the same way many CIEM cables are made by all the usual names. Just take a look at a few companies that make the cables and you'll get the picture.
> 
> Or I could just sleeve the whole thing and not worry about it at all. Though even sleeving I would still do it the same before adding the sleeve. That's just me though.
> ...


 
  Thanks so much for your input. I have to say, those 28 AWG 7N Pure UP-OCC cables look really nice. However I have zero experience in braiding cables. 
  Luckily the CEO of cosmic ears read my pleas on head-fi and wants to send me some cables he was working on. So no need for me to buy interconnects etc!


----------



## Kamakahah

Nice. Phil is pretty awesome. Hope I can get him to do something similar when I order from him soon.


----------



## Omark12

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> Thanks so much for your input. I have to say, those 28 AWG 7N Pure UP-OCC cables look really nice. However I have zero experience in braiding cables.
> Luckily the CEO of cosmic ears read my pleas on head-fi and wants to send me some cables he was working on. So no need for me to buy interconnects etc!


 
  Note to self: Sound needy on Head-Fi


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> Note to self: Sound needy on Head-Fi


 
  Not too needy though, just needy enough!
   
  Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Nice. Phil is pretty awesome. Hope I can get him to do something similar when I order from him soon.


 
  Yeah I hope so too, but the aftermarket cables are almost done though...


----------



## wje

Getting back to what this thread really is about and the intent of the thread.  
   
It's a cable* GALLERY !!!*  View and enjoy!
   
The Sennheiser Cable with Burgundy Paracord and Canare Cable:
   
   

   
   
HifiMan Multi-Print Paracord with Canare Cable:
   

   
   
Royal Blue Paracord and Canare Cable for the Sennheiser:
   
   

   
   
   
  Cable OCD !!  (Only 1 stock cable in the picture - the HifiMan Canare cable):
   

   
   
Keep the pictures coming!  More to follow a bit later from me ...


----------



## glunteer

Quote: 





wje said:


> Getting back to what this thread really is about and the intent of the thread.
> 
> It's a cable* GALLERY !!!*  View and enjoy!
> 
> ...


 

 hey wje... where you buy paracord ?


----------



## Kaaf

Being lazy (it's has most likely been mentioned here before) I have a question.
  What is the best sonic and still flexible DIY cable for the sennheiser HD600? And can you recommend where to buy it with reasonable shipping cost to the Netherlands? Most likely someone has done some experimenting. 
  Thanks in advance


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





kaaf said:


> Being lazy (it's has most likely been mentioned here before) I have a question.
> What is the best sonic and still flexible DIY cable for the sennheiser HD600? And can you recommend where to buy it with reasonable shipping cost to the Netherlands? Most likely someone has done some experimenting.
> Thanks in advance


 
   
  Classic Nucleotide.  Plussoundaudio and artemiscables seem to have some fine stuff on them, no idea about shipping but they do ship overseas.
   
   
   
   
  Quote: 





fleasbaby said:


> A lot of people swear by navships, a seller on eBay.


 
   
  Too stiff.  I don't like their sound one bit, either.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys, I know a million people have asked this question, but I am going to ask again. 
   
  I just got some HD600s. I have already purchased the HD650 cardas connectors and a neutrik 1/4th inch plug. 
   
  I am looking for some cheap and decent cable. I am trying to make a 10 foot cable for 30 bucks total, so I am willing to spend 20 bucks on wire. 
   
  I am trying to avoid buying crap, but I am still trying to find something better than a stock HD600 cable. 
   
  Am I stuck spending 40 bucks on the basic plussound copper wire, or is there another option?


----------



## wje

More Cable Pictures ...
   
  Another cable.  A Canare cable with black paracord.  A 1/4" Amphenol connector.  Ironically, I've had a bit more success with Amphenol as opposed to Neutrik lately.  The Amphenol seems to have a tighter tolerance with the 1/4" plug itself.  The Neutrik apparently had a looser tolerance and some would tend to be a bit "sloppy" when inserted into my female headphone jacks.  The Neutrik had a bit more play if you would jiggle the connector a bit.  The Amphenol, on the other hand, fit a bit tighter.  I really love Neutrik due to their design and they are a gem to work with.  However, I guess I was a bit bothered recently from my personal situation with them.
   
   

   
   
  A Sennheiser cable - 7' in length.  Canare cable.  Acrolink Sennheiser pin connectors and a 1/4" Ampenol TRS plug.  The color of the paracord is referred to as "*B-Spec*".    I was able to find it on Ebay.  To me, it's a pretty sharp cable sleeve ... especially with the Sennheiser HD-600 and 650.


----------



## Kamakahah

tjj226 angel said:


> Hey guys, I know a million people have asked this question, but I am going to ask again.
> 
> I just got some HD600s. I have already purchased the HD650 cardas connectors and a neutrik 1/4th inch plug.
> 
> ...




On your budget you won't be able to find separate conductors for braiding unless you choose something like navships. 

Your best bet is to pick up some Mogami or Canare. If you decide to strip the insulation and braid it, make sure you pick up a foot or two extra. It will shorten a bit with the braid and it's always nice to have headroom for mistakes.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> On your budget you won't be able to find separate conductors for braiding unless you choose something like navships.
> 
> Your best bet is to pick up some Mogami or Canare. If you decide to strip the insulation and braid it, make sure you pick up a foot or two extra. It will shorten a bit with the braid and it's always nice to have headroom for mistakes.


 
   
  Ended up going the mogami route. 
   
  On paper this is exactly what I was looking for. I was able to get 11 feet for just under 20 bucks. 
   
  I ended up not getting the naval ship stuff because there seems to be some problems with it. Was this a mistake?


----------



## Mad Max

...
  Edit: oopsd


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





tjj226 angel said:


> Ended up going the mogami route.
> 
> On paper this is exactly what I was looking for. I was able to get 11 feet for just under 20 bucks.
> 
> I ended up not getting the naval ship stuff because there seems to be some problems with it. Was this a mistake?


 
   
  Mogami is a good choice. I'm sure you won't be disappointed.
   
  I've use the Navship's stuff for a number of projects. It does actually server a good purpose in some builds I found. However, it can be stiff and have cable memory depending on what it is used for. It also depends on what wire you get from Navships. He has variable types of insulation. If you accidentally get the more fire retardant one, then that one would be thicker and even more stuff. Also, many of them have a slow strand count, so you need to make sure you get the higher one if you did go that route. 
   
  That I know of, you couldn't have done better for your price point. Are you going to sleeve it as is or break it down?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Mogami is a good choice. I'm sure you won't be disappointed.
> 
> I've use the Navship's stuff for a number of projects. It does actually server a good purpose in some builds I found. However, it can be stiff and have cable memory depending on what it is used for. It also depends on what wire you get from Navships. He has variable types of insulation. If you accidentally get the more fire retardant one, then that one would be thicker and even more stuff. Also, many of them have a slow strand count, so you need to make sure you get the higher one if you did go that route.
> 
> That I know of, you couldn't have done better for your price point. Are you going to sleeve it as is or break it down?


 
   
  It depends on how thick it is. The particular stuff I bought is two wires that are individually shielded which are sort of fused together. Sleeving might not look good. 
   
  What is your opinion for using the navship stuff for things like RCA inter connects? Should I just spend the money on the plussound silver stranded or maybe some solid core silver considering it is only 4 feet of total wire that I need?


----------



## audiofreakie




----------



## ben_r_

WHEW!!! Just went through the last 300 pages of this thread! Catching up since the last time I was here! Man! Lots has gone on!

So these days whats the best heatshrink for a super clean, non-end-rolling look to get for the Cardas HD-650 connectors? 3 to 1, 3/8" with adhesive and stretch it out a bit beforehand with a pair of needle nose pliers to make it fit? Or should it be non-adhesive, 1/2"?


----------



## AlanHell

Hi, I am trying to mod my T1 to have the mini-3pin-xlr removable cable jack.
  Anyone have a any idea what kind of tool I need to open up plastic earcup to get the hole perfect?
   
  I think after I get it fit, a glue gun will help me finish the job~~~~
   
  Thanks


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





alanhell said:


> Hi, I am trying to mod my T1 to have the mini-3pin-xlr removable cable jack.
> Anyone have a any idea what kind of tool I need to open up plastic earcup to get the hole perfect?
> 
> I think after I get it fit, a glue gun will help me finish the job~~~~
> ...


 
  A stepped bit on a drill press worked best for me in the past when modding headphone cups.  You could also try a rotary tool like a Dremel, but they are less stable.


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





ben_r_ said:


> WHEW!!! Just went through the last 300 pages of this thread! Catching up since the last time I was here! Man! Lots has gone on!
> 
> So these days whats the best heatshrink for a super clean, non-end-rolling look to get for the Cardas HD-650 connectors? 3 to 1, 3/8" with adhesive and stretch it out a bit beforehand with a pair of needle nose pliers to make it fit? Or should it be non-adhesive, 1/2"?


 
  I personally hate adhesive lined stuff. But I know some people that love it.  I would personally like to be able to make a mistake an then cut it off and you can do that with regular heat shrink.  Plus if you do it right it won't come off unless someone really wants it to not be there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Also 1/2" heat shrink is huge and I mean very very large so I would go with something a bit smaller.  I think 3:1 3/8" non adhesive lined works on the hd6x0 connectors perfectly. I think that you can even go like 1/4" but definately get 3:1.


----------



## ben_r_

zashoomin said:


> I personally hate adhesive lined stuff. But I know some people that love it.  I would personally like to be able to make a mistake an then cut it off and you can do that with regular heat shrink.  Plus if you do it right it won't come off unless someone really wants it to not be there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, 1/4" will fit over the HD-650 connectors?!

So this is the 3/8" stuff in black then right? LINK

Where can I get it in red?


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





ben_r_ said:


> Wow, 1/4" will fit over the HD-650 connectors?!
> 
> So this is the 3/8" stuff in black then right? LINK
> 
> Where can I get it in red?


 
   
  Um I dont' remember acctually if they do or not so be safe and get 3/8".  This guy on ebay has every color, size and length known to man kind.  http://stores.ebay.com/tubingexpress  so check it out in my opinion its reasonably priced.  Its good quality stuff too.


----------



## wolfetan44

Steve Eddy recommended me this place: http://www.heatshrink.com/default.asp


----------



## ben_r_

zashoomin said:


> Um I dont' remember acctually if they do or not so be safe and get 3/8".  This guy on ebay has every color, size and length known to man kind.  http://stores.ebay.com/tubingexpress
> so check it out in my opinion its reasonably priced.  Its good quality stuff too.







wolfetan44 said:


> Steve Eddy recommended me this place: http://www.heatshrink.com/default.asp



Thanks guys, will check out both.


----------



## ostewart

Just because my post got taken off (my fault) here are the pics again, SPC for signal, copper for ground:


----------



## nihilill

After trying teflon silver and sleeved cheap wire and hating them both(the silver is nice but too inflexible, don't like the feel of sleeving) I've tracked down someone who sells silicone insulated CCA wire in smaller lengths(random seller on aliexpress.com) and put in an order. I have high hopes; I don't believe it will do anything special to the sound but it should feel nice and such. And now to tediously file down a silver neutrik 231 to fit the otterbox armour phone case...


----------



## Opethian10

Hey guys, I'm looking for a headphone recabler out there to recable my HE-6.  If you are one, or you know of any who does good work, please send me a PM.  Thanks!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





opethian10 said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for a headphone recabler out there to recable my HE-6.  If you are one, or you know of any who does good work, please send me a PM.  Thanks!


 
  This isn't the place for that.  Any commerce should be conducted in the FS forums.


----------



## ben_r_

Anyone know what and where to get just the pins used in these connectors?


----------



## wolfetan44

Moon audio.





ben_r_ said:


> Anyone know what and where to get just the pins used in these connectors?


----------



## ben_r_

wolfetan44 said:


> Moon audio.



Really? Got a link? I havent seen anything on their website for just those metal pins by themselves. I dont want the whole connector housing too.


----------



## rianchaos

Quote: 





ben_r_ said:


> Anyone know what and where to get just the pins used in these connectors?


 
   
   
  you mean these?
   
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1896


----------



## wolfetan44

Nevermind, I didn't see the only pin part..


----------



## ben_r_

rianchaos said:


> you mean these?
> 
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1896



Yep, that is what I was looking for, was just hoping they wouldn't be such a rip off price. Thank you though!


----------



## Opethian10

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> This isn't the place for that.  Any commerce should be conducted in the FS forums.


 
   
  My bad.  It's been done in this thread in the past and I didn't see anything specifically outlawing it.  Noted for future reference.


----------



## KeyGhost

i recabled my audio technica again what do you think ? http://imgur.com/a/9870o


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





keyghost said:


> i recabled my audio technica again what do you think ? http://imgur.com/a/9870o


 
  Nice man!


----------



## ben_r_

Quote: 





keyghost said:


> i recabled my audio technica again what do you think ? http://imgur.com/a/9870o


 

 Think those look pretty darn good. What Audio-Technicas are those?


----------



## PETEREK

I found some HD600 connectors for $9.00 a pair! I just have to wait 20-35 days to get them HAHAHA (Hong Kong)


----------



## Kamakahah

They usually show up faster than expected.


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> They usually show up faster than expected.


 
  The last time I ordered from China. By the time I got them, I had forgotten about my cable in progress. haha I hope that isn't the case this time. I wanna hear what this Mogami 2893 can do!


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





peterek said:


> The last time I ordered from China. By the time I got them, I had forgotten about my cable in progress. haha I hope that isn't the case this time. I wanna hear what this Mogami 2893 can do!


 
  True that... A full month to get stuff from lunashops to me.


----------



## mvrk10256

I just bought some HD650's for a steal and was looking at balanced wires....
   
  Is the main difference between balanced and unbalanced 3 vs 4 wires?
   
  ie...
   
  Balance:
  + and - are 2 wires per side - using an XLR 4 pin. 
   
  unbalanced:
  each side gets its own + but each uses a common ground. 
   
   
  Is that it? Or is there something deeper going on here?


----------



## ben_r_

mvrk10256 said:


> I just bought some HD650's for a steal and was looking at balanced wires....
> 
> Is the main difference between balanced and unbalanced 3 vs 4 wires?
> 
> ...



For the headphone wiring, that about it. Just need two wires going to each driver which requires a 4 pin connection.


----------



## MrEleventy

Yea, pretty much. Each side has it's own ground L +/- and R +/-


----------



## mvrk10256

Since I did the cross talk mod on my Bravo I wonder if I can remove the 1/4" connector and put on a dedicated female XLR in order to have it fully balanced.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





mvrk10256 said:


> Since I did the cross talk mod on my Bravo I wonder if I can remove the 1/4" connector and put on a dedicated female XLR in order to have it fully balanced.


 
  This is really taking the thread off course (more than usual) since it is a Gallery and not a general DIY discussion. 
   
  That being said, the Bravo circuit is not a balanced one, even with the cross talk mod.  Putting an XLR on would not do anything other than give you a more secure connection that changes where the grounds join by an inch or two. If you simply want to have a fully balanced cable to use if you get a real balanced amp then go for it.


----------



## mvrk10256

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> This is really taking the thread off course (more than usual) since it is a Gallery and not a general DIY discussion.
> 
> That being said, the Bravo circuit is not a balanced one, even with the cross talk mod.  Putting an XLR on would not do anything other than give you a more secure connection that changes where the grounds join by an inch or two. If you simply want to have a fully balanced cable to use if you get a real balanced amp then go for it.


 
  That is what I thought. I just wanted to confirm. I know we have deviated some, thanks for your help.


----------



## siles1991

hey guys quite new with cable making and have been using L4E6S for just about every recable and IC making. Any good alternatives?


----------



## mvrk10256

Quote: 





siles1991 said:


> hey guys quite new with cable making and have been using L4E6S for just about every recable and IC making. Any good alternatives?


 
  Not sure about cost but thats basically the same as the Mogami


----------



## mvrk10256

What is the correct name for a cable Y splitter? I have seen some pretty nice ones on here... but I cant seem to find any for sale.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote: 





mvrk10256 said:


> What is the correct name for a cable Y splitter? I have seen some pretty nice ones on here... but I cant seem to find any for sale.


 
  I've always called it a Y-Split...
   
  That's also what YewAudio and Lunashops calls it, probably Toxic Cables as well (though you'd have to ask him as I've never been able to find one of his for sale online).


----------



## AlanHell

Before I do the removable cable mod for my T1, I tends to practice on my old phones.
  The cable I am using is way to thick for light phone like this, but it is just for fun.
  After I done the mod, it actually sounds amazing on my HDVD800, I think I will pause my T1 mod and enjoy my phone a bit first~~~~


----------



## undersys

My 3.5mm to 3.5mm

  

  My 3.5mm to 2x RCA


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





undersys said:


> My 3.5mm to 2x RCA


 
   
  This reminds me I should build a 3.5mm to RCA cable to try out this ODAC sitting on my desk for the past year.  Why the right angle on the 3.5mm though?


----------



## undersys

Quote: 





daigo said:


> This reminds me I should build a 3.5mm to RCA cable to try out this ODAC sitting on my desk for the past year.  Why the right angle on the 3.5mm though?


 
   
  The two cables I made are to go from my x3 to a portable amp and to a larger desktop full size amp.
 I feel the right angle plug works better on the 3x for me, just personal


----------



## DMinor

I am trying to make my 1st LOD (straight) for my ipod using the Viablue mini plug. Just wondering what length of the 3 wires I should cut.
   
  Also I saw some LOD's have 3 wires and some 4 wires. Why 4 wires? Sorry I am a newbie.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





dminor said:


> I am trying to make my 1st LOD (straight) for my ipod using the Viablue mini plug. Just wondering what length of the 3 wires I should cut.
> 
> Also I saw some LOD's have 3 wires and some 4 wires. Why 4 wires? Sorry I am a newbie.


 
  PM sent.


----------



## wje

*I've created a Questions, Answers and Comments thread for DIY cables via the following link:*
   
*http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread*
   
*This is all being done to allow this thread to get back on track* _*for its true purpose -- to be a Gallery of DIY cables!!*_
   
   
_*Thank you !!*_
   
_*P.S. - To the members who see questions being posted, please direct them to this other thread instead of answering the question in this thread.  *_


----------



## roadcykler

Quote: 





wje said:


> *I've created a Questions, Answers and Comments thread for DIY cables via the following link:*
> 
> *http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread*
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you.


----------



## wje

Here's an image of a Sennheiser cable that I recently completed.  The paracord color / pattern is called "Starry Night".  Not all vendors carry this particular color / pattern, so you do have to search a bit to find it.  However, I am glad that I purchase 100 feet of it as I know I certainly will be using more of it or other cables to come.


----------



## foet

Speaker cable made from 2 Tara Labs Prism Omni cabels per side. 2 wires form 1 signal.
  Sleeved in paracord 550 (stretched during weaving to make it fit snug) in black with a white reflective stripe & some sort of olive green (blue'ish).  Really pleased with the color combo, looks really awesome.
  The straight banana plugs I bought a while ago from ebay, cant find them anymore. They are heavy beryllium copper / bras. Other banana connectors are Nakamichi's.
  Both ends just get bundled right into the connector. No heathshrink mess.
  Total length is about 2.5m. Made twice for each side offcourse .


----------



## foet

Some other cables I made a while back. Been meaning to upload these for a while now. The chit chat in here made me put it off.
   
  mini to 6.3mm : bright red / black type 1 paracord.
  Pallics mini jack, Neutrik. Single sleeved strands from Canara Starquad. Pallics side component glue has been used instead of heathshrink to keep the cable fixed


   
  Mini XLR (akg) cable's.
  Single strand Canara starquad / Type 1 Paracord bright red. Switchcraft connectors if I recall. Love the 6.3mm jack.

   

   
  Mini XLR. Canara mini starquad with outer shell & metal braiding removed. Black 550 Paracord (very tight fit!)
  Acrolink mini jack. Neutrik mini xlr. Again component glue used to keep cable into place inside the jack.

   

   
  HD600 cable.
  Transparent connectors, only time I've used heathshrink to keep them secure. Splitter is a housing from a mini jack.
  Canara starquad single wires sleeved in Type 1 again.
  Have a red version of this one aswell. (bordeaux red)

   

   

   

   
   
  Again a mini XLR AKG. First cable I made with the 4 wire braid. Same as above. Type 1 paracord, single wire canara starquad, neutrik jacks.

   

   
   
  First recable I ever did. My Denon.
 Canara starquad mini, neutrik jack. Viablue sleeving.  Too bad for the heathshrink with writing on it :<


----------



## PETEREK

Yay this is a gallery again!


----------



## glunteer

The Canare L-4E5AT is a good cable? I will make an RCA> 3.5mm
   
  foet you can take pictures inside the plug? to have a vision as you do.


----------



## wolfetan44

Wow, those are some beautiful cables!


----------



## wje

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Wow, those are some beautiful cables!


 
   
  To minimize the posting of items that are not pictures of cables in this gallery thread, there is an option to provide a member with comments on their fine work.  In order to provide a comment to the person who built a neat cable, you just need to click on the image.  Towards the bottom right section of your screen, you can apply some comments that the poster of the pictures will see and be able to read.  This will ensure that this thread remains a gallery thread where we can just be able to look at some beautiful "eye candy" cables.
   
  The image below depicts how comments can be utilized.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





wje said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Okay
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That means you can't have any discussion, whatsoever. Why don't you go clean up the Show us your Head-Fi station thread? Thats should only be pictures!


----------



## wje

Here's a HifiMan Balanced Cable Set That I built this weekend for another individual:


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





foet said:


> *Spoilered for size* (Click to show)
> Some other cables I made a while back. Been meaning to upload these for a while now. The chit chat in here made me put it off.
> 
> mini to 6.3mm : bright red / black type 1 paracord.
> ...


 
   
   
  That Denon cable is sweet!  I would remove the text on the y-split with the tip of a glue gun.  While the gun is hot and the tip is clean, just rub the tip on the text until it is gone.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  No problem.  I was just simply pointing out that there are other ways to comment on pictures.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I have no interest in the other threads.  They are not labeled "Gallery".


----------



## foet

Thanks for the feedback everyone .
  @Glunteer *http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread *. But in short it will be fine to use . I will try to make some pictures from my rca - mini jack adapters.
  Quote: 





mad max said:


> That Denon cable is sweet!  I would remove the text on the y-split with the tip of a glue gun.  While the gun is hot and the tip is clean, just rub the tip on the text until it is gone.


 
  Now, that is an awesome idea! I'll try it out before I sell the pair. Thanks for the tip.
  Will post some of my interconnects in the following days & some rca <> mini jack.
   
  moar pictures!


----------



## PeterMac

I have a question about Neutrik NJ3FC6 plug, maybe someone know is it possible to easy remove very uncomfortable Secure Lock from it, I hate it, always when I want to change replug my headphones almost always I have nail pain.


----------



## MrEleventy

petermac said:


> I have a question about Neutrik NJ3FC6 plug, maybe someone know is it possible to easy remove very uncomfortable Secure Lock from it, I hate it, always when I want to change replug my headphones almost always I have nail pain.



Ask questions here.


----------



## PXSS

Quote: 





petermac said:


> I have a question about Neutrik NJ3FC6 plug, maybe someone know is it possible to easy remove very uncomfortable Secure Lock from it, I hate it, always when I want to change replug my headphones almost always I have nail pain.


 
 *http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread* . 
   
MY recommendation: Reterminate it to something without a lock
   
   
@MrEleventy: Beat me to it...


----------



## PeterMac

But I can't find anything other like this without Secure Lock, only this Neutrik. Could you show me other similar plugs like this without any secure lock ?
   
  MrEleventy  - ok I will ask there, sorry for offtopic


----------



## Mad Max

Just plastic-covered ones that don't look like they'll survive an ill glance.
   
  Switchcraft has an all-metal one without a secure lock, I have no idea whether or not they have it in three-contact (TRS), which is the one that you need unless you want mono sound.


----------



## wolfetan44

Edit.


----------



## ben_r_

Quote: 





petermac said:


> But I can't find anything other like this without Secure Lock, only this Neutrik. Could you show me other similar plugs like this without any secure lock ?
> 
> MrEleventy  - ok I will ask there, sorry for offtopic


 

 Just take the lock out! See my post here: LINK


----------



## Zashoomin

Power cable I just finished up for someone.


----------



## crazyg0od33

where can I get a 3.5mm to 3.5mm aux cable thats braided all fancy like I see in these images without making one myself?
   
  Something like this:
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221265800402?var=520161867048&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
   
  I'd grab some of these, but I'm not too sure on the quality of the cable...


----------



## Zashoomin

Almost any cable company has them or you can have one of us make it for you.  Um to name a few BTG Audio, Double Helix Cables, Toxic Cables, Plussound Audio, Artemis Cables, Blue Jean Cables...the list goes on.


----------



## crazyg0od33

awesome, thanks!  I'll look into it a bit and decide


----------



## PETEREK

Made an interconnect with Mogami w2893 and a couple Neutriks


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





peterek said:


> Made an interconnect with Mogami w2893 and a couple Neutriks


 
  Very nice.  Are those connectors from Yew audio?


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Very nice.  Are those connectors from Yew audio?


 
  No, I just ordered the Neutriks off eBay and used a couple beads instead of the barrels they came with.


----------



## pexon

Some work from myself from the last month


----------



## ben_r_

Quote: 





pexon said:


> Some work from myself from the last month


 

 Nice! Rean connector? What wire did you use? Is that paracord or techflex? What size sleeve?


----------



## mvrk10256

Quote: 





ben_r_ said:


> Nice! Rean connector? What wire did you use? Is that paracord or techflex? What size sleeve?


 
  Ya, that looks like a Neutrik unit. I also want to know what wire you used.


----------



## wolfetan44

Oh crap, I thought that was silver wire, but its sleeving! What sleeving is that, I love it!


----------



## crazyg0od33

what cable would you suggest if I were going for a braided look?  I mean like where you can see through to the wire.
   
  I want to make my first braided cable but I'm not sure what type of wire I would need or how much.
   
  I want a 5ft braid to be used on a male-male 3.5mm connector, so i dont know if I need a 4 wire braid or not.


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





crazyg0od33 said:


> what cable would you suggest if I were going for a braided look?  I mean like where you can see through to the wire.
> 
> I want to make my first braided cable but I'm not sure what type of wire I would need or how much.
> 
> I want a 5ft braid to be used on a male-male 3.5mm connector, so i dont know if I need a 4 wire braid or not.


 
  First of all there is now a cable help thread.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread
   
  But to answer you question you will need 3 wires, Left, Right and Ground for 3.5mm.  If you want sometime with a clear insolation than I would suggest you get one of these http://www.plussoundaudio.com/diy/wires.html.  Their prices are about as cheap as it gets.  But I would go for their 24, or 26 awg.  In my opinion 28 is a bit too thin.  Other options if you want just copper wire or silver plated copper than http://btg-audio.webs.com/webstore.htm#ecwid:category=2620180&mode=category&offset=0&sort=normal but they aren't as high purity as the plussound stuff but if you don't believe in cables than it won't make a difference.


----------



## crazyg0od33

thanks for the link to the help thread.  sorry bout this


----------



## Circuitbender

Just started making a cable for my HD 600s today. Canare Starquad and blue computer cable sleeving I had left over from a mouse recabling project. Just waiting on the Sennheiser connectors from China and the Amphenol 1/4" jack from New York.


----------



## ben_r_

Quote: 





circuitbender said:


> Just started making a cable for my HD 600s today. Canare Starquad and blue computer cable sleeving I had left over from a mouse recabling project. Just waiting on the Sennheiser connectors from China and the Amphenol 1/4" jack from New York.


 
  What is that ring you have on the Y split?


----------



## Circuitbender

Quote: 





ben_r_ said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  So I first shrunk on white heatshrink, and then I put two smaller pieces of blue on top, leaving that little ring of white. I think it looks cool and it also makes it a bit more durable and thick.


----------



## Zashoomin

Just completed a cable for my Audeze LCD2's.  Neutrik and Switchcraft silver plated connectors and UP-OCC Silver wire.


----------



## ben_r_

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Just completed a cable for my Audeze LCD2's.  Neutrik and Switchcraft silver plated connectors and UP-OCC Silver wire.


 
  Very clean. Love it. I would like to make a cable that looks like this for my HD-650's one of these days.


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





ben_r_ said:


> Very clean. Love it. I would like to make a cable that looks like this for my HD-650's one of these days.


 
  Thank you.  Its a lot easier than you would think.  By omitting the sleeving it actually makes things a lot easier and in my opinion and if you have the right wire, more chic.


----------



## ostewart

i hardly ever use sleeving, i like the look of braided bare wire, and its easier and quicker.


----------



## ben_r_

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Thank you.  Its a lot easier than you would think.  By omitting the sleeving it actually makes things a lot easier and in my opinion if you have the right wire more chic.


 
  Is that silver wire stranded or solid? And where did you get it?


----------



## Zashoomin

Stranded.  Solid would be way way way too stiff.  I got it here: http://www.plussoundaudio.com/diy/wires.html


----------



## ben_r_

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Stranded.  Solid would be way way way too stiff.  I got it here: http://www.plussoundaudio.com/diy/wires.html


 
  Oh agreed, but some people do use solid. I wouldnt. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Kamakahah

Nice elegant cable. Just out of curiosity, you mentioned using silver but is it the spc or pure? 

Ether way, looks fantastic.


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





ben_r_ said:


> Oh agreed, but some people do use solid. I wouldnt. Thanks for the link.


 
   
  The wire that I used isn't being sold right now for some reason but all their stuff is very nice.  I would go with the 26awg though.  28 is really thin.  
  Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Nice elegant cable. Just out of curiosity, you mentioned using silver but is it the spc or pure?
> 
> Ether way, looks fantastic.


 
  Pure silver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  And thank you.


----------



## drez

12 hours later:


----------



## PXSS

drez said:


> 12 hours later:



Neat! What matterials did you use?


----------



## drez

Quote: 





pxss said:


> Neat! What matterials did you use?


 
  OCC copper wire, unbleached cotton outer jacket, Neotech Rhodium/OCC XLR's, Furutech HD800 connectors.


----------



## PXSS

That makes for a very expensive cable! was it worth it?


----------



## drez

Quote: 





pxss said:


> That makes for a very expensive cable! was it worth it?


 
   
  Well, not _really_, it's just a cable after all, but it does feed/satisfy my audiophile psychosis lol.


----------



## Armaegis

What a perfect description of this audio delusion we all live in, lol.


----------



## 65535

The cotton is a nice tough. I would probably opt for Neutrik XLRs and silicone wire, though they would be a pain to get the cotton over.


----------



## alfa147x

Any good retailers to look at for speaker wires? I'm specifically looking for mogami or canare. 

Canare 4S11 and Mogami W3103

Thanks!


----------



## ben_r_

Quote: 





alfa147x said:


> Any good retailers to look at for speaker wires? I'm specifically looking for mogami or canare.
> 
> Canare 4S11 and Mogami W3103
> 
> Thanks!


 

 Markertek.com has both of those. Though only bulk for the W3103.


----------



## Zashoomin

A couple of RCA cables I build for a fellow head-fi member.


----------



## Armaegis

Are those the neutrik locking plugs? I've always been curious about those.


----------



## VincentMayer

My first headphone recable, including internals. Was a slight pain to get the thicker wire through the bands and joints.
   

   
   
  Techflex I ordered was smaller than i expected so its expanded a lot and wire is a bit too thick. But it all works and that's the important thing, definitely better than the original cable that was old and stiff, I use these as my portable setup and it was getting annoying.
   
  Was fun and a learning experience, will definitely continue making my own cables and maybe redo these when i get thinner wire.


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Are those the neutrik locking plugs? I've always been curious about those.


 
  The right angle ones are switchcraft and the regular ones are neutrik.  All from redco.


----------



## TrollDragon

A little IC for the AUX in on my car, Mogami & Neutrik






Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DMinor

My first ever DIY cable, a LOD for my ipod. Not very pretty but it's learning experience. Most important it has sound.


----------



## danpong

need help to my first complex iem cable project.  What I try to do is make a semi universal iem cable that will enable me to use it with more than one iem.  Also, I like the idea of detachable cable at around the chest area(like Shure SE530).  So far I have been studying on parts needed to achieve this goal.  However, I still couldn't find the JH/westone style plug that will fit the JH16A(the one with JH-3A system)  I need exact jack type that they have with the stock cable as it needs to be plugged in side by side of another jack. 
   
  This is what I need help of:
   
  1. I still couldn't find the pin out diagram for the termination for JH16A with 8-pin mini-XLR.(termination of the first cable that connect to JH16A
  2. the pin out for bottom part where the 8-pin mini-XLR to 3.5mm adapter cable.
   
  Once I know this the pin out for 8-pin mini-XLR on the TG334 should be very simple as I can just separate it from 2 wire left and 2 wire right to match with the JH16A pin out.
   
   
   
  Also, do you think this cable will work out ok? or will it degraded the signal quality since there are a few connectors and jacks?
   
  Hope to hear from you guys
   
  Thank you very much
   
  Dan


----------



## wje

Quote: 





danpong said:


> need help to my first complex iem cable project. [snip]


 
   
  Hi, we have another thread where your question might receive a better response.  This thread was designed to be a gallery thread for members to provide pictures of their craft work so we could observe the creative cables that were made.
   
  Here is the thread designed for questions: http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread


----------



## FrozenPanda

Alright, so i've been lurking this post for way too long and have spent a proportional amount of money. My cables didn't start up to par but... here goes.
   
  Some of my first cables used techflex.




Cable: Canare L-4E5C
Plug: Rean NYS231BG
   
  This cable used to be on my Sony MDR-V6's, I have now recabled some iFrogz custom headphones which have been discontinued and I can't find the actual name of them.
   
  then I got new material and recabled them again..As well as make a 1/4th inch to 1/8th extension cable and an aux cable.
   




   




   
  Cable: Canare L-4E5C
  1/4th in plug: Neutrik NP3X-B X-Series
  1/8th in jack: Rean NYS240BG
  Right Angle 1/8th in plugs: Neutrik NTP3RC
  Straight: 1/8th in plugs: Rean NYS231
   
These cable were first sheathed poorly with techflex and frayed. Then I re sleeved it with new techflex and properly cut it with heat.
   
Then I started experimenting with paracord..
   




   
  I resleeved the cable on my MDR-V6's with paracord. 
   




   




   
   
   
  Cable: Combination of last 2 and 
  Jack: Same as above (very favorable towards these plugs, highly recommended if you don't need to lock)
  Right Angle Plug: Switchcraft 35HDRABAU (These are very expensive from redco.. $8.50 a pc not exactly sure why)
  Straight Plugs: Canare F-12 (I LOVE these. they are GORGEOUS and easy to solder)
Paracord: Type III 550lb; Color: Black Widow
Note about heat shrink sizing. The 3/8th in heat shrink JUST fits over rean plugs which are slim as it is. 1/2th fts over most plugs.. I just wish I had bought some 3:1 instead of 2:1 as rarely will your cables be 1/8th thickness; especially if you are using paracord.. 
   
  Now my latest cables and first experiment with XLR. These are designed to be used at home with my M50's and is pretty microphonic due to the braid. The braid has 1 wire in each paracord. I tried to use Type 1 Paracord but it just wouldn't go through and ended up fraying. The paper clip technique helped a lot but didn't know how to attach it to the wire.
   




   




   
  Braided Cable: Mogami W2534 Other Cable is same as top.
XLR Plugs: Neutrik NC3MXX-B
1/8th in Plug: Rean NYS240BG Not a fan of these. They don't look as sleek as the Rean's
   
  In general, it is way easier to work with the wires in paracord because with the stock bulk cable, it was very hard to slide the sleeves of the jacks up and down (specifically the REAN plugs). This resulted in a lot of wasted plugs for me as I would have to exert so much force to slide the sleeve down that sometimes I pulled too hard and the actual plug came off.
   
  Also, I've had some funny conection problems where stray strands can sometimes come in contact with others. To solve this as well as add some more stress relief, I have filled the plugs with hot glue before putting the sleeves on. It makes them way more stable electrically and mechanically.
   
Hope you enjoyed. More materials are on the way so probably more pictures soon. Full album: http://imgur.com/a/q7wbV


----------



## PETEREK

All the pics are in order from oldest to most recent, correct? I can see the quality of cable improving as I scroll. Haha Nice looking stuff though.


----------



## FrozenPanda

In general yeah. I resleeved some as noted. The first picture, the ysplit was put in after so it has some of the old and new. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Circuitbender

Quote: 





frozenpanda said:


> In general, it is way easier to work with the wires in paracord because with the stock bulk cable, it was very hard to slide the sleeves of the jacks up and down. This resulted in a lot of wasted plugs for me as I would have to *exert so much force to slide the sleeve down that sometimes I pulled too hard and the actual plug came off*. Also, I've had some funny conection problems where stray strands can sometimes come in contact with others. To solve this as well as add some more stress relief, I have *filled the plugs with hot glue* before putting the sleeves on. It makes them way more stable electrically and mechanically.


 
   
  Lol. You're doing it so, so wrong homie.


----------



## FrozenPanda

Quote: 





circuitbender said:


> Lol. You're doing it so, so wrong homie.


 
  When you're done being a jerk would you care to explain?


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





frozenpanda said:


> When you're done being a jerk would you care to explain?


 
  Yes you shouldn't have to exert that much force to get the sleeve onto the wire. If you have to than you are not putting it on correctly.  If you do it right the techflex or paracord should kind slide on there.  Also breaking the wires and connectors that you soldered on there is pretty impressive...it takes a bit of strength.  Also the reason you are having electrical connectivity problems are becasue you are messing up the connection by pulling too hard.  
   
  But good job on the wires they look very very nice.


----------



## nihilill

Portable cable to go with re-socketed kns6400. 24G silicone cca wire with neutrik jacks, one filed down to fit an otterbox armour. This cable was more work than the average; being industrial hi-temp wire it was stamped with gauge and temp rating every few inches. I removed that with acetone aka nail polish remover then the cleanness made it extremely tangle happy when I braided it. Despite that this is a gorgeous cable to use, its the exact length I want and the silicone makes it so flexible and kink resistant. I am so happy with; it totally worth the wait and effort. Next cable projects: Silicone micro-micro otg cable then a removable mod for the Beyer 300p I have coming in the mail.


----------



## Circuitbender

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Heh, sorry. Zashoomin is correct. The whole point of braided sleeving like that is that it takes zero force to insert wire. The braiding is not for looks, it's made to be expandable. You're supposed to push the sleeving to expand it and form a bubble. Insert your cable and grab the end through the sleeving. Let the end of the sleeving go and it'll contract over the cable. Then you use an inchworm technique to sort of inch the wire into the sleeving, scootching it by forming a bubble and then releasing the other side. I'm sure there are videos on YouTube, just look up computer cable sleeving guide or something. Somewhat time-consuming and/or tedious, but definitely not difficult in any respect, and very clean and professional-looking when done correctly.


----------



## FrozenPanda

> In general, it is way easier to work with the wires in paracord because with the stock bulk cable, it was very hard to *slide the sleeves* *of the jacks* up and down. This resulted in a lot of wasted plugs for me as I would have to exert so much force to slide the sleeve down that sometimes I pulled too hard and the actual plug came off. Also, I've had some funny conection problems where stray strands can sometimes come in contact with others. To solve this as well as add some more strain relief, I have filled the plugs with hot glue before putting the sleeves on. It makes them way more stable electrically and mechanically.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed. More materials are on the way so probably more pictures soon. Full album: http://imgur.com/a/q7wbV


 
  Sorry, perhaps my grammar isn't too specific. I think the misconception here is that I required a lot of force to get the sleeving on whether it was techflex or paracord. Yeah no, techflex slides on like a charm and could be "wormed" about 6 -9 inches at a time. Paracord however needed to be inched 1/2 to 1 inch at a time. Definitely grab a movie to relieve the tediousness.
   
  I was referring to the sleeves of the jacks. The Rean NYS231BG plugs have a diameter that is just enough or possibly a bit smaller than the diameter of canare cable. Therefore, you have the hole of the plug sleeve compressing the cable and when sliding back and forth it would be shaving the shielding of the cable. This became very unsightly and it required a lot more effort to keep it clean. Hence the fact which I much prefer working with paracord now because the cable loses that large diameter and is basically just the width of the wire braid. For bigger jacks such as the canare or switchcraft which have a larger diameter for cables, I would recon its not as much of a problem, but I prefer the look and feel of paracord over techflex anyways. 
   
Now, the hot glue was to prevent the stray strands that sometimes occurred when stripping the wire from ever possibly coming into contact with each other. It also allowed me to secure the end of the paracord with hot glue as the crimp strain relief would not likely be tight enough to hold on to the paracord. This was more important for the canare plugs as I did not want to use heat shrink to hold the paracord/techflex in place.
   
I think I cleared up the conclusion?


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





frozenpanda said:


> Sorry, perhaps my grammar isn't too specific. I think the misconception here is that I required a lot of force to get the sleeving on whether it was techflex or paracord. Yeah no, techflex slides on like a charm and could be "wormed" about 6 -9 inches at a time. Paracord however needed to be inched 1/2 to 1 inch at a time. Definitely grab a movie to relieve the tediousness.
> 
> I was referring to the sleeves of the jacks. The Rean NYS231BG plugs have a diameter that is just enough or possibly a bit smaller than the diameter of canare cable. Therefore, you have the hole of the plug sleeve compressing the cable and when sliding back and forth it would be shaving the shielding of the cable. This became very unsightly and it required a lot more effort to keep it clean. Hence the fact which I much prefer working with paracord now because the cable loses that large diameter and is basically just the width of the wire braid. For bigger jacks such as the canare or switchcraft which have a larger diameter for cables, I would recon its not as much of a problem, but I prefer the look and feel of paracord over techflex anyways.
> 
> ...


 
  Ya I got you.  Ya I know the feeling but I would suggest that you get larger connectors next time instead of trying to force it.  And hot glue works wonderfully as you pointed out in many situations but if you make a mistake or want to take off the connector you are going to have many many problems so I would not suggest it in the future.


----------



## Circuitbender

Quote: 





frozenpanda said:


> > In general, it is way easier to work with the wires in paracord because with the stock bulk cable, it was very hard to *slide the sleeves* *of the jacks* up and down. This resulted in a lot of wasted plugs for me as I would have to exert so much force to slide the sleeve down that sometimes I pulled too hard and the actual plug came off. Also, I've had some funny conection problems where stray strands can sometimes come in contact with others. To solve this as well as add some more strain relief, I have filled the plugs with hot glue before putting the sleeves on. It makes them way more stable electrically and mechanically.
> >
> > Hope you enjoyed. More materials are on the way so probably more pictures soon. Full album: http://imgur.com/a/q7wbV
> 
> ...


 
   
  Then get the correct plugs for your cable OD?? You're making something sound like a problem that's not a problem...


----------



## FrozenPanda

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Ya I got you.  Ya I know the feeling but I would suggest that you get larger connectors next time instead of trying to force it.  And hot glue works wonderfully as you pointed out in many situations but if you make a mistake or want to take off the connector you are going to have many many problems so I would not suggest it in the future.


 
  Yeah, I love the canare connectors, they just look better and are easier to assemble than rean plugs. However, they are slim and they fit into my M50's which have a removeable cable mod. I ordered more REAN plug, but now i'm using paracord now so, the hole should be sufficient.
   
  I hot glue after testing connections and sound quality. I haven't noticed any disturbances in either using hot glue, Its not conductive so it shouldn't be a problem other than as you said, not being easily reversible. Before this escalates to an even more length discussion, the question and answer thread would probably be a better place for this. 
   
  @Circuitblender: I'm not blaming anyone. It's just my experience. Other people might benefit from knowing that those 2 materials (both very popular on markertek) aren't exactly compatible. It was a problem; I learned the hard way that it's important to look at diameters for compatibility. Now someone that reads it will recognize that plugs require a slimmer cable than the canare quads.Give me a break, jeez. You're sounding like my content is demeaning to the thread.


----------



## FraGGleR

Let's get back to pictures, guys.  Discussion of technique beyond a quick "this is what I did for this cable" should go in the DIY cable question thread or PM.


----------



## BacHolz

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Let's get back to pictures, guys.  Discussion of technique beyond a quick "this is what I did for this cable" should go in the DIY cable question thread or PM.


 
   

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/e/ec/30x30px-ZC-ec832a9a_avatar-120-1.jpg[/img] 
 I'm pleased to see that thread is growing quickly as well.


----------



## wje

*For those who have been away from this thread for a few weeks, the following thread has been created to allow members to post questions and answers regarding DIY cable information.  Posting the questions in this other thread, keeps this thread open to be a gallery thread to show off our fine work.*
   
   
 *I've created a Questions, Answers and Comments thread for DIY cables via the following link:*
  
 *http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread*
  
 *This is all being done to allow this thread to get back on track* _*for its true purpose -- to be a Gallery of DIY cables!!*_
  
  
 _*Thank you !!*_
  
 _* *_


----------



## Mad Max

Indeed, this be a gallery.
   
  One of my 3.5mm-to-1/4" plug adapters is starting to fail after heavy use in the past four years.
   
  I built this cable adapter to replace it for kicks with leftovers:


----------



## wje

A small project I worked on for another forum member for their pair of Grado headphones.  The stock / factory cable apparently was an attractive item for a pet to chew on and was a bit distressed.  Here's the completed work.


----------



## wolfetan44

Nice!!


----------



## glunteer

Quote: 





wje said:


> A small project I worked on for another forum member for their pair of Grado headphones.  The stock / factory cable apparently was an attractive item for a pet to chew on and was a bit distressed.  Here's the completed work.


 

  which paracord you used, wje ?


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





glunteer said:


> which paracord you used, wje ?


 
  I want to know what he used in the Y split.


----------



## ben_r_

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> I want to know what he used in the Y split.


 

 Little 1" piece of aluminum tube?


----------



## Kamakahah

The paracord looks like 'Starry Night'.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





ben_r_ said:


> Little 1" piece of aluminum tube?


 
   
  Actually, I've used steel sleeves in the past.  However, I use nylon sleeves that are 1" long.  The inner diameter is tight when you buy them.  However, I use a drill to bore them out with a 1/4" diameter bit.  I then inject hot glue to prevent the piece from moving.  Then, I cover it with shrink tube.
   
  Also, yes, the paracord is "Starry Night".  I really like it a lot.


----------



## Armaegis

I think I might just try cutting up a pen to make a y-split...


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I think I might just try cutting up a pen to make a y-split...


 
  I like to use a bead or sometimes I use a barrel from a 3.5mm plug for it, and then put heat shrink over it.


----------



## TrollDragon

Just a little extension I was playing with...
  There were no shells for the ends so I just wrapped them in leather for schiit's and giggles.


----------



## PETEREK

Tehehehe Schiits and giggles.


----------



## DMinor

How about these Y splitters?
   
  http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_93&zenid=efa3d807e8b6355ee34ed4e1126b0b21


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





dminor said:


> How about these Y splitters?
> 
> http://www.qables.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_93&zenid=efa3d807e8b6355ee34ed4e1126b0b21


 
  I've never used a pre-made Y-splitter. I always make my own, but this would me things easier I'm sure, and it would look more like a production cable rather than a DIY cable. I guess it just depends on what you're going for in style, durability, and difficulty.


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Just a little extension I was playing with...
> There were no shells for the ends so I just wrapped them in leather for schiit's and giggles.


 
  Those leather ends would look even better if the creases were sewn together. Like this:

That would be a TON more work though, especially with how small the stitching would be. haha They look nice as-is though


----------



## TrollDragon

peterek said:


> Those leather ends would look even better if the creases were sewn together. Like this:
> 
> 
> That would be a TON more work though, especially with how small the stitching would be. haha
> They look nice as-is though


They would be amazing molded and sewn! I was going to put leather pads on my copper pipe headphone stand, but I don't have the experience nor the tools to work in leather. The local leather retailer only sells complete skins and they are not cheap. The ends were just scraps and a little Gorilla Glue, and the better appreciation for those that can work in leather.


----------



## wolfetan44

Well, I can finally contribute to this thread! 
   
  Here ya go:
   

   
  5 foot, SPC wire from BTG-Audio, Paillics jack, and rattlesnake techflex. Also, purple heatshrink from heatshrink.com!


----------



## Kamakahah

Drop us a close-up on that little lady.


----------



## FrozenPanda

Alright, materials came in. Here is an Aux cable made with:

Aphenol 3.55 stereo plugs
Mogami W2893
And Neon yellow paracord with reflectors. 











This is to mainly be used as a cable for my M50s while they are portable. The length is measured to be the length necessary for me to comfortably hold my phone with the headphones on with my arm straight down. 











Here is underneath the jack. I'm very proud. No heatshrink was needed. These connectors are also pretty slim.







Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## garcsa

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Just a little extension I was playing with...
> There were no shells for the ends so I just wrapped them in leather for schiit's and giggles.


 
  Thats what I call DIY!!! Very cool and good idea - patented it ...?


----------



## TrollDragon

garcsa said:


> Thats what I call DIY!!! Very cool and good idea - patented it ...?


Thanks garcsa!
LOL no, but feel free to apply for one... 
It was all in fun and just a I wonder if... type of thing that didn't turn out too bad for having zero skill in leather.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Drop us a close-up on that little lady.


 
  Tomorrow


----------



## glunteer

My first recable
   

   
   
  used a headset of my brother, if I make a mistake not to have problems because he did not use more


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





frozenpanda said:


> Alright, materials came in. Here is an Aux cable made with:
> 
> Aphenol 3.55 stereo plugs
> Mogami W2893
> And Neon yellow paracord with reflectors.


 
   
  How do these Mogami W2893 wires sound? Neutral/dark/bright? I am looking for wires for my D2000 recable.
   
  BTW, Nice cable.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





dminor said:


> How do these Mogami W2893 wires sound? Neutral/dark/bright? I am looking for wires for my D2000 recable.
> 
> BTW, Nice cable.


 
   
  I would say mildly warm.  You can't go wrong with it at its price point.


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





dminor said:


> How do these Mogami W2893 wires sound? Neutral/dark/bright? I am looking for wires for my D2000 recable.
> 
> BTW, Nice cable.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





mad max said:


> I would say mildly warm.  You can't go wrong with it at its price point.


 
  Agreed. For the $0.83 a foot, why not five it a try? If you don't like it, just try some other wire.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





peterek said:


> Agreed. For the $0.83 a foot, why not five it a try? If you don't like it, just try some other wire.


 
   
  I use it and liked it a lot. I actually used that for one of the following cables. These are all similar because I offered to make them for people in the X1 thread. Not surprising, they are similar in design to match the look of the X1. One has Mogami 2893, another has* *Canare L-4E6S, and the other is a hybrid of BTG copper and silver-plated copper. All of them with Neutrik connectors and paracord sleeving: One black, the other two 'Starry Night'. 
   
  Got bored taking normal shots, so I decided to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Mad Max

Hahahaha, very nice!


----------



## AgentXXL

Here's part 1 of the re-termination of my stock HD800 cable to convert it into a "modular" cable - one that can be equipped with a variety of adapters to allow use with a variety of amps. Part 1 is the actual HD800 cable itself, as well as the 1st adapter for my new RSA Intruder balanced portable amp. I'll continue building more adapters tomorrow, specifically a TA4FX to 1/4" phono plug and a TA4FX to 1/8" phono plug. I'll eventually build additional adapters for my impending Bryston BHA-1 purchase - either a TA4FX to male 4 pin XLR or a TA4FX to male dual 3 pin XLRs (maybe I'll even do both).

The components used are:

Switchcraft TA4MX male mini-XLR - replaced the stock 1/4" jack on the HD800 cable
Switchcraft TA4FX female mini-XLR - one used for each adapter cable
Kobiconn iris connector - part # 163-191J-E - used for RSA Intruder balanced input/output
Canare L-4E6S - stripped jacket and shield - used for adapter wiring
Black paracord 550
Black heat shrink
   
Note that I found conflicting info on the color of the wiring for the stock HD800 cable. To make sure I only had to solder once, I got out the trusty ohmmeter and measured my HD800 cable - red was right and green was left. I guess Sennheiser didn't keep everything consistent about the HD800 builds... 
   
   

   

   

   

   
  Dale


----------



## Athur126




----------



## brunk

Re-Terminated my Sennheiser HD-800 with Neutrik 4-pin XLR Male, and made a 4-pin XLR Female to the stock Sennheiser 6.5mm TRS plug. I also applied red heatshrink to the right side cup connector for easy identification.


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





brunk said:


> Re-Terminated my Sennheiser HD-800 with Neutrik 4-pin XLR Male, and made a 4-pin XLR Female to the stock Sennheiser 6.5mm TRS plug. I also applied red heatshrink to the right side cup connector for easy identification.


 
  Using the original Sennheiser TRS plug makes the whole cable look like it came from the factory! Nice job man, looks great.


----------



## PETEREK

edit


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





peterek said:


> Using the original Sennheiser TRS plug makes the whole cable look like it came from the factory! Nice job man, looks great.


 
  Thanks!


----------



## lord_tris

First braid and first cable build yay....!!!


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





lord_tris said:


> First braid and first cable build yay....!!!


 
  Nice Darths


----------



## lord_tris

Quote: 





peterek said:


> Nice Darths


 
  Thank you, I Love these things more then I though even to the point where I want to trade my magnums off for something else lol


----------



## Kamakahah

Edit: NvM...it's exactly what I thought I saw.


----------



## glunteer

how can you put the sleeve inside the 3.5mm?

 I tried to use the heat shrink but was too fat to climb 3.5mm ...


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





glunteer said:


> how can you put the sleeve inside the 3.5mm?
> 
> I tried to use the heat shrink but was too fat to climb 3.5mm ...


 
  Maybe try removing a bit of the cable's insulation, that way it will be thinner and should fit inside.


----------



## glunteer

Quote: 





brunk said:


> Maybe try removing a bit of the cable's insulation, that way it will be thinner and should fit inside.


 

 hum... thanks.. I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## ostewart

Just a mini-mini I threw together for my older brother, toxic cables SPC wire with nylon sheathing and some random jacks I found on eBay (good for thin wires and phone cases)







Just a collection of my DIY cables, all except the short LOD use toxic cables wire.


----------



## mvrk10256

Damn I been looking for something like that. could you please link those jacks?


----------



## ostewart

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251212036568


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251212036568


 
  Man those look like they would be a huge pain in my rear to solder.  But they do look nice.


----------



## FrozenPanda

mvrk10256 said:


> Damn I been looking for something like that. could you please link those jacks?




I assume you were looking for plugs that were slim enough for smartphones? Aphenol 3.55 mm plugs are also great and they were nice and easy to solder.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> Man those look like they would be a huge pain in my rear to solder.  But they do look nice.


 
   
  Not at all unless you are trying to use some very large gauge of wire.  Tinning the contacts first helps make things even easier.


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





mad max said:


> Not at all unless you are trying to use some very large gauge of wire.  Tinning the contacts first helps make things even easier.


 
  I will have to try my hand at this before I make rash judgements.  Plus its an excuse for me to make more cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Time to try my hand at a mini to mini aux cable.


----------



## jdogw

anyone know where i can find a usb a plug and a dock plug by itself? i wanna make a charge cable.


----------



## Kamakahah

jdogw said:


> anyone know where i can find a usb a plug and a dock plug by itself? i wanna make a charge cable.




http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread/255#post_9750262

The linked thread is for questions.


----------



## glunteer

Neutrik mini
  Mogami w2893


----------



## Jabozkikozki

@blackmoly , where did you buy 3.5mm jack here in philippines? i want to make one for me. ebay kills


----------



## Kamakahah

Mini to Mini right-angle Neutrik interconnect
Using 4 silver-plated copper conductors and sleeved with clear heatshrink. Made for a friend here on Head-Fi.


----------



## PETEREK

Quote: 





glunteer said:


> Neutrik mini
> Mogami w2893


 
  I love the way mogami w2893 cable looks, I'm making a cable with it right now and I'm also not stripping it. Nice interconnect!


----------



## PXSS

peterek said:


> I love the way mogami w2893 cable looks, I'm making a cable with it right now and I'm also not stripping it. Nice interconnect!



The blue/silver combination looks beautiful! (I have 2 that look exactly the same, hahaha)


----------



## glunteer

thx guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I also liked the mogami w2893 ... I will buy some more feets on Redco


----------



## PETEREK

Blue/Silver 

   
  I swear these pictures look better on my phone.


----------



## PETEREK




----------



## glunteer

Quote: 





peterek said:


>


 

 nice ... as did the y split? which type paracord you use?


----------



## PETEREK

I used a barrel from a neutrik for the y-split, and I'm not sure what kind of Paracord this is. I can't seem to remember.


----------



## Kamakahah

Made these for a friend here on Head-fi. 

Slim LOD with SPC conductors, same as in the mini to mini, with Viablue 3.5mm small plug and Reflex black techflex.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Those viablue's are beautiful!


----------



## Kamakahah

crazyg0od33 said:


> Those viablue's are beautiful!




They really are, but still one of my least favorite to work with. Requires about twice as much time to finish. They are very small and require precision to do correctly.


----------



## Zashoomin

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> They really are, but still one of my least favorite to work with. Requires about twice as much time to finish. They are very small and require precision to do correctly.


 
  I am working with some currently and honestly it is such a pain in the butt.  The tip and sleeve have holes to put the wires through but it will only accept at a maximum like one 30awg cable. Also the two soldering points are like 2mm apart.  Just got to make sure to check for shorts at the end by checking the continuity of the sleeve and tip and everything should be ok though. Oh what we go through to make a nice looking cable.


----------



## DMinor

Quote: 





zashoomin said:


> The tip and sleeve have holes to put the wires through but it will only accept at a maximum like one 30awg cable. Also the two soldering points are like 2mm apart.


 
   
  I used 24awg silver/gold wires from Qables with the Viablue.  I actually like to use no less than 24awg wires for my lods and I believe it's more durable.
   
  I am waiting for a dock to complete this lod. Bought this gold plug from Radioshack the other day and thought it looks cool.


----------



## Zashoomin

Alright so no one has posted and cable pictures in a while so I guess I'll post one.  This is a mini to mini cable that I made for a fellow head-fi'er.


----------



## r_aquarii

zashoomin said:


> Alright so no one has posted and cable pictures in a while so I guess I'll post one.  This is a mini to mini cable that I made for a fellow head-fi'er.


 
 nice!
 what cable are those?


----------



## crazyg0od33

that one is for me!  Thanks so much zash.  They're these cables:  http://btg-audio.webs.com/webstore.htm#!/~/product/category=2620180&id=15045895 with the viablue small connectors


----------



## Keopele19

My ~12 year old grado SR80 mod:
  
 BEFORE:

  
 AFTER:

  
 Mogami W2893, nylon multifilament and clear heat shrink.


----------



## olamtap

@ Keopele19
  
 I was wondering did you by any chance change the cable because it was getting stiff. I also have a pair of ~12 year old Grado SR80 and the cable above the Y separation is so stiff that it started cracking...
  
 I was also thinking of working on that problematic cable. Actually i was thinking of
 1) cutting the cords just under the Y
 2) soldering a male 3.5mm jack that would plug in the left ear-cup where a female plug would be installed (or is there maybe another type of connector that could be used, something smaler than a 3.5mm???)
 3) buying some thin cable that would go out the top of the left ear-cup to the right ear-cup (maybe by making a new hole at the top).
  
 Any thoughts on this? What type of cable and what male 3.5mm jack would be needed? I have very little DIY experience any help would be much appreciated!
  
 Thanks!
  
 p.s. I wish to make this without having to spend too much.


----------



## DMinor

keopele19 said:


> My ~12 year old grado SR80 mod:
> 
> 
> Mogami W2893, nylon multifilament and clear heat shrink.


 
  
 wow 12 yrs that's damn quality-build headphone. BTW, the mod looks nice.


----------



## Keopele19

olamtap said:


> @ Keopele19
> 
> I was wondering did you by any chance change the cable because it was getting stiff. I also have a pair of ~12 year old Grado SR80 and the cable above the Y separation is so stiff that it started cracking...
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've seen this mod before. Easiest would be with TRS plug but i suppose you could use something else.  I would recommend it if you ever take your grados out for portable use to prevent the cables above the Y from inevitably getting tangled up.
  
 You can buy new cable for around $0.50/ft ~ $4
 new jack for $1
 assorted heatshrink ~$3
 hot glue ~?
 solder ~?
  
 really shouldnt cost you more than $20 assuming you are starting with some basics like a soldering iron and hot glue gun.  I would ditch that old stock cable, you wont regret it. I believe this is the trs plug you are looking for. http://www.redco.com/Neutrik-NYS-230.html
  
 you can get parts from markertek.com or redco.com.


----------



## danpong

here is my first attempt on LOD to mini jack.
  
 Made with plussound 7N Cryo silver + 1%gold for signal and 7N Cryo copper for ground.  I can't believe how the sound change compare to the premade LOD to mini jack adapter that I bought from online.  This bring out a lot of detailed sound from even normal ipod ear bud. (provided that using the same mini to mini cable)


----------



## DMinor

danpong said:


> here is my first attempt on LOD to mini jack.
> 
> Made with plussound 7N Cryo silver + 1%gold for signal and 7N Cryo copper for ground.  I can't believe how the sound change compare to the premade LOD to mini jack adapter that I bought from online.  This bring out a lot of detailed sound from even normal ipod ear bud. (provided that using the same mini to mini cable)


 
  
 Yeah LOD makes quite difference. I have so far tried 4 different LOD's and each of them brings out a different sound, of which my DIY LOD made of the SCSCag Silver is my favorite. I want to try Whiplash Audio's latest silver wires but they don't sell in bulk at this moment.
  
 Ordered some Toxic Silver wires and will try a LOD with those wires too. Want to try the plussound 7N Cryo silver + 1%gold but it's currently sold out.


----------



## domsch1988

Hey guys.
 This thread really got me. I bought these Headphones only one week ago and already managed to recable them ^^
  
 This is the first cable i have produced in my live. It's nothing special and is really just to make these cans portable. I hate the 3 meter cable that came with them. So i made a detachable cable.
 3.5mm jack in the Headphones. Internally rewired to AWG 24 copper wire.
 mini-mini cable. AWG 24 copper wires sleaved with Type 1 Paracord in Red. Neutrik rightangle on the one end, Rean straight plug on the other. Nothing fancy. I don't believe in the whole wire-vodoo thing, so i'm fine with this good quality copper cable.
  
 Only problem is, that since the recable, my clip zip refuses to play beyond a certain volume level. On all other sources it's fine.
  
 This will not be the last cable a present to you. I'm really proud of how this came out, and would like to thank everyone around here for the good examples and the well written tips you all provide. This is a great community!
  

  

  


  
 And sorry for the crappy pictures. I only have my mobile on hand. My Eos 5D is in Argentinia (with my parents^^) So, i'll upload some better pics when they're back...
  
 Rock on
 Dominik


----------



## TrollDragon

domsch1988 said:


> Only problem is, that since the recable, my clip zip refuses to play beyond a certain volume level. On all other sources it's fine.
> 
> Rock on
> Dominik


 
 Nice job Dominik!
  
 The cable should have nothing to do with the Clip's volume unless you made it wrong... Check to make sure the clip is set to America and not EU in the location settings, as the EU has a volume limiter hard set in the firmware.


----------



## domsch1988

trolldragon said:


> Nice job Dominik!
> 
> The cable should have nothing to do with the Clip's volume unless you made it wrong... Check to make sure the clip is set to America and not EU in the location settings, as the EU has a volume limiter hard set in the firmware.


 
  
 First off: Thanks.
 To the clip: I changed nothing except the cable. The clip worked with the headphones before. It wors well with others headphones. If i go beyond a certain volume, it just starts to chop the playback. It mutes for half a second and then plays well again. If i lower the volume under a certain point everything's fine.
 I'm not sure why this happens. I can't explain it...


----------



## crazyg0od33

Just a quick update on the cables zashoomin made for me.  I know it's not DIY, since I didnt personally MAKE them, but HUGE shoutout to zash for doing this for me!
  
 They look great with my Beyer COPs! (sorry, I dont have the greatest camera on me  )


----------



## wolfetan44

What plug did you use, zash? Is that the smallest viablue 3.5mm? My bro has a pair of COPs and its an excuse to make a cable.


----------



## Zashoomin

wolfetan44 said:


> What plug did you use, zash? Is that the smallest viablue 3.5mm? My bro has a pair of COPs and its an excuse to make a cable.


 
  
 Ya its the smallest viablue 3.5mm plug.  
  


crazyg0od33 said:


> Just a quick update on the cables zashoomin made for me.  I know it's not DIY, since I didnt personally MAKE them, but HUGE shoutout to zash for doing this for me!
> 
> They look great with my Beyer COPs! (sorry, I dont have the greatest camera on me  )


 
  






 Thanks


----------



## wolfetan44

zashoomin said:


> wolfetan44 said:
> 
> 
> > What plug did you use, zash? Is that the smallest viablue 3.5mm? My bro has a pair of COPs and its an excuse to make a cable.
> ...


 
 Thanks for the answer! And, seriously, thats a beautiful cable


----------



## FrozenPanda

Not so much a picture of a cable more like.. The realization that u have made so many cables 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## glunteer

simple interconnect...


----------



## danpong

dminor said:


> Yeah LOD makes quite difference. I have so far tried 4 different LOD's and each of them brings out a different sound, of which my DIY LOD made of the SCSCag Silver is my favorite. I want to try Whiplash Audio's latest silver wires but they don't sell in bulk at this moment.
> 
> Ordered some Toxic Silver wires and will try a LOD with those wires too. Want to try the plussound 7N Cryo silver + 1%gold but it's currently sold out.


 
  
 yes the plussound cryo silver is really good.  You should try it.  I think they will have it back in stock soon.  I got like 20' of it to make my mini to mini and fitear replacement cable.


----------



## DMinor

danpong said:


> yes the plussound cryo silver is really good.  You should try it.  I think they will have it back in stock soon.  I got like 20' of it to make my mini to mini and fitear replacement cable.


 
  
 I actually have a LOD with the plussound copper wire for ground only and the silver+gold from Qables. Let me know if you have any of these plussound siver wires left from your project and I will buy from you. All I need is about 8" long.
  
 My collection of the LOD's is growing quickly.


----------



## olamtap

I've seen this mod before. Easiest would be with TRS plug but i suppose you could use something else.  I would recommend it if you ever take your grados out for portable use to prevent the cables above the Y from inevitably getting tangled up.
  
 You can buy new cable for around $0.50/ft ~ $4
 new jack for $1
 assorted heatshrink ~$3
 hot glue ~?
 solder ~?
  
 really shouldnt cost you more than $20 assuming you are starting with some basics like a soldering iron and hot glue gun.  I would ditch that old stock cable, you wont regret it. I believe this is the trs plug you are looking for. http://www.redco.com/Neutrik-NYS-230.html
  
 you can get parts from markertek.com or redco.com.
  
  
 Thanks Keopele19 for the tips and the links!
 4$ is indeed pretty cheap for few foot of cable but will it improve the sound?


----------



## wolfetan44

How long does it take you guys to get the outer shielding off of the Mogami wire?


----------



## brunk

wolfetan44 said:


> How long does it take you guys to get the outer shielding off of the Mogami wire?


 
  
 Not too long once you get the hang of it, just be patient at first.


----------



## wolfetan44

brunk said:


> wolfetan44 said:
> 
> 
> > How long does it take you guys to get the outer shielding off of the Mogami wire?
> ...


 
  
 But you have to go at about 4 inches a time.


----------



## brunk

wolfetan44 said:


> But you have to go at about 4 inches a time.


 
  
 Are you talking about the pvc jacket or the alloy shielding?


----------



## wolfetan44

brunk said:


> wolfetan44 said:
> 
> 
> > But you have to go at about 4 inches a time.
> ...


 
  
 PVC.


----------



## brunk

wolfetan44 said:


> PVC.


 
  
 Use a utility knife to slice down the jacket, and that'll make quick work of it


----------



## PETEREK

Guys, we're starting to forget that this is a gallery thread again.
  
 Proper thread for this:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread/450#post_9786292


----------



## wolfetan44

brunk said:


> wolfetan44 said:
> 
> 
> > PVC.
> ...


 
  
 OH. That makes sense. Thank you. I don't know how I didn't think of that..


----------



## wolfetan44

peterek said:


> Guys, we're starting to forget that this is a gallery thread again.
> 
> Proper thread for this:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread/450#post_9786292


 
  
 Sorry for asking a quick question.


----------



## Keopele19

My ue600vi recable, which had cheapo stock cables that failed within just a couple months of use.  I only took the one photo before finishing, but hopefully this will help people to replace the cables for what is otherwise a great value set of buds.
  
 with a razorblade, cut the rubber strain relief right where it meets the plastic housing (carefully, you'll need it for later).  Pry the plastic housing open, and you'll find the single armature which is form-fitted inside the enclosure, with an attached soft silicon nozzle.

  
  
 After cutting the old cable and desoldering the armature leads, it's a pretty straight forward recable, you'll even be able to save that rubber strain relief (covered in adhesive-lined shrink tubing below).  I used some crazy glue to ensure the housing stays put.  It was surprisingly easy to take apart, and I wanted something a little more solid other than those tabs in the above photo.  Ideally, something between hot glue and crazy glue like epoxy would have been best.  Reassembly after soldering (and after testing the drivers are working, of course) is as follows: Knot in cables for strain relief, enclosure resealed and glued, old rubber strain relief slid back up cable to back of plastic enclosure, shrink about 2-3 inches of 1/8-in clear tubing for ear hook, covered by a small piece of 1/4-in adhesive lined shrink tubing for added security. 

  
  
 The Y is very simple, infact you don't need any shrink tubing at all, but I opted for some 1/8-in clear tubing.  I attempted to form the tubing around the split, but since my stuff is only 2-to-1, it didn't really conform to the cables the way I wanted to.  It sort of flattened out as I partially heated, clamped with pliers, partially heated, clamped with pliers, etc... Ideally, you'll want 1/4-inch 3-to-1 adhesive lined for this split, but I had none on hand and this sufficed.

  
 Switchcraft 3.5mm TRS plug.  1/8-in clear tubing underneath adhesive lined 1/4-inch underneath more adhesive lined 1/4-inch to give it a tighter fit, more strain relief (this is traditionally where IEM cables fail), and a better looking plug - I hate that look when there is tons of play where the wires enter the sleeve

  
*What you'll need:*
 soldering iron and solder (duh)
 wire strippers
 small needlenose pliers
 glue (hot and crazy, get it?)
 stripped mogami 2893 mic cable
 1/8-in heat shrink
 1/4-in adhesive lined heat shrink
 razor blade or sharp knife
 steady hand
  
*What would make it even better:*
 steadier hand
 epoxy or similar
 work bench with helping hand clips/magnifying glass
 some 3-to-1 heatshrink, preferably adhesive lined
 not having that fourth beer


----------



## FraGGleR

wolfetan44 said:


> Sorry for asking a quick question.


 
  
 If you have a quick question about a specific cable that has been posted, that is ok (unless it becomes a discussion).  Your question was random and definitely better for the other thread where you post quite often.


----------



## Darknet

Well here is a my first attempt at a diy cable. It is using some neutrik 1/8 plug which i forgot and a redco ta3f. The cable is spc from btg audio. 





Definitely could have improvements but not too terrible for a first try i think (or at least hope anyways lol) 
Thanks to everyone that helped me over on the questions thread.


----------



## Zashoomin

darknet said:


> Well here is a my first attempt at a diy cable. It is using some neutrik 1/8 plug which i forgot and a redco ta3f. The cable is spc from btg audio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good job.  It looks good. Especially for a first try not to mention that it looks very good in general.


----------



## Darknet

Lol thanks a lot! The braid is a bit uneven but hey its good experience... Didnt even know how to braid before this. Look forward to making more when the time comes up.


----------



## Zashoomin

Alright so I thought I would try my hand at a USB cable.  Wire is 24awg SPC UP-OCC 7N.  I got it from artemis cables and it is a bit hard to work with.  The insulation is very sticky for some reason and makes it a bit hard to braid.  But the USB connectors I got from Artemis are very very nice so I would highly recommend.  Anyway here is a picture.  I also thought I would use clear heat shrink instead of the standard black.


----------



## 65535

zashoomin said:


> Alright so I thought I would try my hand at a USB cable.  Wire is 24awg SPC UP-OCC 7N.  I got it from artemis cables and it is a bit hard to work with.  The insulation is very sticky for some reason and makes it a bit hard to braid.  But the USB connectors I got from Artemis are very very nice so I would highly recommend.  Anyway here is a picture.  I also thought I would use clear heat shrink instead of the standard black.


 
 I'm curious to know how the cable works, I hate to be the bearer of bad news but the USB standards (1.0 and 2.0 for USB audio) call for very strict specifications for the cable in order to ensure data transfer.
  
 By using braided instead of twisted conductors and no shielding you may run into transmission errors.


----------



## Zashoomin

65535 said:


> I'm curious to know how the cable works, I hate to be the bearer of bad news but the USB standards (1.0 and 2.0 for USB audio) call for very strict specifications for the cable in order to ensure data transfer.
> 
> By using braided instead of twisted conductors and no shielding you may run into transmission errors.


 
  
 Ya I know but the materials only cost a total of about $30 so I had to try it out.  So far nothing has gone wrong.  Everything sounds the way it should and everything seems to be transmitting the way it should as well.


----------



## FraGGleR

65535 said:


> I'm curious to know how the cable works, I hate to be the bearer of bad news but the USB standards (1.0 and 2.0 for USB audio) call for very strict specifications for the cable in order to ensure data transfer.
> 
> By using braided instead of twisted conductors and no shielding you may run into transmission errors.


 
  
 I have never run into a problem using braided cables for USB.


----------



## Zashoomin

fraggler said:


> I have never run into a problem using braided cables for USB.


 
  
 Ya the biggest thing that I am contenplating is if I want to put a sleeve over it or not.  Also did you use a wire to connect the two connectors themselves?


----------



## DMinor

My contribution to the thread.
  
 Plug: Radioshack Gold
 Channels: Qables 99% silver+1% gold
 Ground 1: Plusssound pure copper
 Ground 2: Homegrown Audio pure copper


----------



## DefQon

Get rid of that Radioshack plug ASAP.


----------



## DMinor

defqon said:


> Get rid of that Radioshack plug ASAP.


 
  
 Haha, actually I am getting tired of using the Viablue's and want something different. With that said, I don't mind using another plug you can recommend for my next LOD.


----------



## DefQon

The Viablue's are nice but a PITA compared to most other available plug's. Switchcraft, Furutech and Neutrik (for basic jobs) are predominantly the ones I used when I made cables for my IEM/CIEM's. Some of the Valab carbon fiber sleeve rhodium 3.5mm's are nice too but bit pricey.


----------



## DMinor

defqon said:


> The Viablue's are nice but a PITA compared to most other available plug's. Switchcraft, Furutech and Neutrik (for basic jobs) are predominantly the ones I used when I made cables for my IEM/CIEM's. Some of the Valab carbon fiber sleeve rhodium 3.5mm's are nice too but bit pricey.


 
  
 Working on the Viablue's is not a problem I am just tired of having the same plugs over and again. I also used the Switchcraft - high quality but looks boring. The carbon fiber you mentioned looks interesting and I need to try that one.


----------



## PETEREK

I ordered one of the Acrolink carbon fiber TRS connectors earlier from Luna. They look pretty nice, I'm excited to give one a try.


----------



## FraGGleR

zashoomin said:


> Ya the biggest thing that I am contenplating is if I want to put a sleeve over it or not.  Also did you use a wire to connect the two connectors themselves?


 
  
 Though the USB spec asks for it (along with shielding, twisted pair for data, non twisted pair for power, etc.), I did not.  So far, I have run into no problems with it.  I did end up sleeving it when I changed my ends to a micro USB OTG connector and mini USB, and it looks more sleek, but I miss the naked look sometimes 
  
 Old:

  
 New:


----------



## glunteer

fraggler said:


> Though the USB spec asks for it (along with shielding, twisted pair for data, non twisted pair for power, etc.), I did not.  So far, I have run into no problems with it.  I did end up sleeving it when I changed my ends to a micro USB OTG connector and mini USB, and it looks more sleek, but I miss the naked look sometimes
> 
> Old:
> 
> ...


 
 where you purchased the mini usb?


----------



## FraGGleR

glunteer said:


> where you purchased the mini usb?


 
 ebay.com: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIY-Micro-USB-Type-B-Male-5Pin-four-piece-assembly-Connector-black-color-10pcs-/160922939469?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Cables_Adapters&hash=item2577c1304d


----------



## glunteer

fraggler said:


> ebay.com: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIY-Micro-USB-Type-B-Male-5Pin-four-piece-assembly-Connector-black-color-10pcs-/160922939469?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Cables_Adapters&hash=item2577c1304d


 
 this is micro, i need mini for to use with ODAC


----------



## FraGGleR

glunteer said:


> this is micro, i need mini for to use with ODAC


 
  
 they have mini as well


----------



## glunteer

fraggler said:


> they have mini as well


 
 ok, thx


----------



## Zashoomin

fraggler said:


> Though the USB spec asks for it (along with shielding, twisted pair for data, non twisted pair for power, etc.), I did not.  So far, I have run into no problems with it.  I did end up sleeving it when I changed my ends to a micro USB OTG connector and mini USB, and it looks more sleek, but I miss the naked look sometimes
> 
> Old:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ya I don't know what it is about the naked look but I almost never put sleeving on my cables.  They look amazing by the way.


----------



## lord_tris

First attempt at my fist cable....it ok at best and it worked but
  
 Those are much better
 VVVVVVVVV
  

 Re-cabled to Full Balance 7ft long
  

 Single ended adapter as i do not have balanced amp yet..!
 6 inches longish
  

 16ft Extension so i can get a beer from the fridge in the other room!!!!!


----------



## FrozenPanda

New cables of the weekend





Full Build:


Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## glunteer

frozenpanda said:


> New cables of the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 great job !
 what size this paracord?


----------



## FrozenPanda

glunteer said:


> great job !
> what size this paracord?


 
  
 The paracord is Type3. It might look big because of the plugs.
  
 These Aphenol Plugs are the slimmest that i have worked with. The work great with smart phones (SG S4 in the last picture). Furthermore, they feel like tanks.
  
 Paracord color is:
 Short Aux: G-Spec/ Digital Viper
 Long Aux/ M50's cable: Neon Yellow with Reflectors
 Quarter Inch to XLR Male: Gunmetal Grey


----------



## glunteer

frozenpanda said:


> The paracord is Type3. It might look big because of the plugs.
> 
> These Aphenol Plugs are the slimmest that i have worked with. The work great with smart phones (SG S4 in the last picture). Furthermore, they feel like tanks.
> 
> ...


 
 I have a type 3 paracord and it is so small


----------



## FraGGleR

Been a long time since I updated my IEM cable:
  

  

  
 4 wire round braid of Doublehelixcables Peptide SPC
 Lunashops right angled 3.5mm plug
 Lunashops Westone latest gen IEM plugs
 Clear heatshrink
  
 I hate paying $10 for an Oyaide clone, but not as much as I would hate paying near $30 for an Oyaide plug.  I needed this plug, though since I have a case that won't fit standard plugs.  Easy to work with and seems like it should hold up fine.  The Westone plugs are ok.  Worked for the wire I was using, and a touch of hot glue keeps them closed.  We shall see how well they hold up over time.  The pins are a touch smaller and go into the Westone body much easier (conversely they also come out easier).  Wire is gorgeous, supple, and hard to photograph.  Very lucky and thankful that I was able to get a sample.


----------



## Santaclart

Modded my spare senn hd 598 cable for headset use, fairly pleased with result.


----------



## DMinor

A new LOD added to the collection


----------



## Fonzi03

This thread inspired me to dive in head first and recable a pair of headphones I just got and they came out great imo, learned how to do a litz braid fairly quickly and ran some techflex over it and the sound is a million times better ... Anyhow, I will now be redoing all my surround sound and other wires in the entertainment center! I love the look of a custom cable and the sound is better so you cant beat it! As soon as I can post some pics ill upload the one of my recable.
  
 On another note does anyone know of some wire that looks like twisted copper? Or just some single wire with a clear sheath on it? I really like the braided copper with techflex around it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, I just used some mogami balanced cable and removed the black sheathing to reveal the copper insulation and braided those together and it works its just a pain to work with.


----------



## audiofreakie

@wolfetan44, thanks friend.
@FraGGleR, yess I used ordinary heatshrink tube on top of my "special" thin sleeve. Actually it is very flexible, I used a "trick" to make the heatshrink more thin, more fit, and since its thin its more flexible. I used this method for all of my iem cables and its perfect ; ).


----------



## Mad Max

audiofreakie said:


> @wolfetan44, thanks friend.
> @FraGGleR, yess I used ordinary heatshrink tube on top of my "special" thin sleeve. Actually it is very flexible, *I used a "trick" to make the heatshrink more thin, more fit, and since its thin its more flexible.* I used this method for all of my iem cables and its perfect ; ).


 
  
 A wipe-down with acetone or something similar?


----------



## DefQon

Latest expensive creation.


----------



## audiofreakie

Madmax, no, just use 3,4 or 5 mm heatshrink, insert your wire.
Heat it a little with torch, then pull, heat-pull, heat -pull and so on. Be carefull, don't break the heatshrink. Do it fast.
You'll get flexible, thin and superfit heatshrink.


----------



## DMinor

I love heat shrinks. They are awesome. Not only keeping wires restrained, the heat shrinks just make the finished product look good.
  
 Edit:
 OK, here is my pre-recabling warmup for my D2000. I haven't bought any wires yet, so I decided to shorten the stock cable. I could have probably just trim the cable in the middle and splice them while keeping the stock plug. Anyways, I used a new plug and here is the pic. Not pretty but got the job done. Put on lots of heatshrinks so my son won't break it easily before I formally recable it.
  
 I didn't know which wire was for the right or left channel. So I just guessed and luckily right on target. The two wires for the ground were easily identified as they have the same color.


----------



## Fonzi03

@Defqon....what wire is that?? I like the silver and is that simply clear heat shrink around a 2pair braid?


----------



## Toxic Cables

fonzi03 said:


> @Defqon....what wire is that?? I like the silver and is that simply clear heat shrink around a 2pair braid?


 
  
 Looks like Piccolino by Crystal Cable, hard to tell for sure.


----------



## audiofreakie




----------



## FraGGleR

And back to the *GALLERY*!
  
 Teaser pick of my end game HD800 cable (still need to terminate):
  

  
 I have had my HD800s for many months now and am finally giving them the FraGGleR treatment.


----------



## Fonzi03

Ok I can finally upload pics, so here is my first cable I made which is a recable for some Phillips Uptowns...I used Mogami W2447 cable I got from Redco, I stripped the outer sheath and rebraided the wires with a litz 4wire braid. Used a Pailiccs connector, nice connector but pain in the ***** to solder.
 got the cable from here: http://www.redco.com/Mogami-W2447.html


----------



## Kamakahah

fraggler said:


> Teaser pick of my end game HD800 cable (still need to terminate):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's a nice way to accent, 6 and 2. I like it, though I don't envy you having to sleeve all 8 lengths 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  What was the total length of the cable and whose conductors are coursing through its paracord veins?


----------



## FraGGleR

kamakahah said:


> That's a nice way to accent, 6 and 2. I like it, though I don't envy you having to sleeve all 8 lengths
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks.
  
 Total length is around 6.5 feet.  Doublehelixcables Peptide running through its veins.  Had to cannibalize a different cable to get the wire.  It took about 3 movies to do all the sleeving


----------



## Mad Max

fraggler said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Total length is around 6.5 feet.  Doublehelixcables Peptide running through its veins.  Had to cannibalize a different cable to get the wire...


----------



## MisterCats

After an hour of expletives and nearly melting away my NuForce NE-700Ms (see that temporary electape patchup) I have constructed my very first cable. All parts are generic from my local Fry's Electronics store. Hello, head-fi.


----------



## brunk

mistercats said:


> After an hour of expletives and nearly melting away my NuForce NE-700Ms (see that temporary electape patchup) I have constructed my very first cable. All parts are generic from my local Fry's Electronics store. Hello, head-fi.


 
 Lol, you have now completed the first-time DIY experience nicely  Welcome to the fold...


----------



## Armaegis

The second time might involve accidentally forgetting to put the barrel on the wire before soldering, or burning yourself with the iron. Ah the joys of learning DIY...


----------



## TrollDragon

armaegis said:


> The second time might involve accidentally forgetting to put the barrel on the wire before soldering, or burning yourself with the iron. Ah the joys of learning DIY...


I still forget on occasion to put the barrel on a wire or put the wire through a chassis hole / grommet before terminating it.


----------



## Armaegis

If I had a dollar for every time I did that... y'know, I would have probably bought a few more headphones by now...

edit: or how often have you done what you felt was a really nice and clean soldering job, realize you forgot the barrel/chassis/whatever, undo it, then when you try to redo it looks like crap?


----------



## Zashoomin

trolldragon said:


> I still forget on occasion to put the barrel on a wire or put the wire through a chassis hole / grommet before terminating it.


 
  
 Oh god I do this all the time.  It is so horrible.  Than you have to desolder everything and resolder it.  I even forgot the second time before as well.  That was a bad day.


----------



## Kamakahah

armaegis said:


> If I had a dollar for every time I did that... y'know, I would have probably bought a few more headphones by now...
> 
> edit: or how often have you done what you felt was a really nice and clean soldering job, realize you forgot the barrel/chassis/whatever, undo it, then when you try to redo it looks like crap?




That's the most frustrating one for me. After doing some very meticulous and beautiful work, realizing that I forgot the stupid casing. It never turns out the same.


----------



## TrollDragon

armaegis said:


> If I had a dollar for every time I did that... y'know, I would have probably bought a few more headphones by now...
> 
> edit: or how often have you done what you felt was a really nice and clean soldering job, realize you forgot the barrel/chassis/whatever, undo it, then when you try to redo it looks like crap?


Mostly when the wire is just an inch to short to work with easily, trying to solder inside something.


----------



## MisterCats

The first one is precisely what I did; I'd just finished soldering and I took a step back to admire my work, only to notice that I did everything in the wrong order. Punched some walls, drank some milk and fixed it. I also misjudged wire length, which made that last one a royal pain. I'm going to do it all over again today, with a new set of plugs that aren't ruined by my incompetence. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Armaegis

One of the ugliest jobs I did was when the wire I used was too short, but I had filled the solder cups so completely that I couldn't remove them (I had a cheapo radio shack iron back then). So I wound up using some really short wires on the other end and then joining them end-to-end and sealing with some heatshrink. At least this was for something inside a chassis; no way I'd do it for an external cable.
  
 Anyhow, back to pictures... I've probably posted this before but here's a simple banana-to-XLR4 with a light spiral braid. I don't have any nice banana plugs so they're just screwed down into some cheap ones. I suppose leaving the ends bare isn't bad if I wanted to screw directly into a binding post. I even tinned them to stop them from fraying.


----------



## brunk

Not pretty on the outside, but the inside is. Twisted pair UPOCC 6N Solid-core Silver in teflon tubing, 4% silver solder, sheathed in nylon multifilament and gold-plated RCA jacks.


----------



## Jabozkikozki

what exactly pin for the + and - and also for the ground? i hope someone give me a pic so i can follow it


----------



## Jabozkikozki

danpong said:


> here is my first attempt on LOD to mini jack.
> 
> Made with plussound 7N Cryo silver + 1%gold for signal and 7N Cryo copper for ground.  I can't believe how the sound change compare to the premade LOD to mini jack adapter that I bought from online.  This bring out a lot of detailed sound from even normal ipod ear bud. (provided that using the same mini to mini cable)


 
  
 can i get more pic so i can see where can i put my + ,  - & ground. thanks


----------



## garcsa

My newborn baby - A161 , little bit chubby strain relief , but it's mine !
  
 Thanks to Mr. Mike Jones from Meelec!


----------



## FraGGleR

jabozkikozki said:


> can i get more pic so i can see where can i put my + ,  - & ground. thanks


 
  
 There is a dedicated LOD wiki (http://www.head-fi.org/a/diy-lod-full-step-by-step-do-it-yourself-guide-with-pictures)
 as well as a cable advice thread (http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread)
 which will have all the info you need.  We are trying to keep this as a Gallery only.


----------



## wje

Finished off the Magnum X build.
  
 Specifics:
  
 - Mogami Neglex Cable, 8 Foot
  
 - Amphenol 1/4" TRS Connector
  
 - 550 Paracord Sheathing on Complete Cable.
  
 - Techflex / PET (Black with Small Blue Stripe) on Cable Up to the "Y" or Yoke.  
  
 - From the "Y" or the yoke to the ear cups - Paracord sheathing (to prevent / minimize micrphonics)
  
 - Cups: Black Walnut - Sanded, Finished with a Medium Brown / Golden Stain.
  
 - Final Finish on Wooden Cups: 4 Coats of Satin Poly.


----------



## danpong

Here is my take on Fitear TG334 replacement cable.
  
 4 pieces project
  
 1. LOD adapter
 2. Very short detachable at chest level Fitear cable
 3. Mini female to Mini male extension cable
 4. Mini male to Mini male interconnect cable.
  
 All Signal connection are made with Plussound Cryo 7N Silver +1% gold and all ground are made with Plussound Cryo 7N copper wires.  I put a little color to it and I really love what it come out on both look and sound.  Pure Cryo silver +1% gold from iPod to the earpiece.  !!!!!!!! Sound really amazing !!!!!!!!


----------



## n0str3ss

I love the colours of the extension cable, they look so well together


----------



## wolfetan44

wje said:


> Finished off the Magnum X build.
> 
> Specifics:
> 
> ...


 
 Nice, Wje!!


----------



## danpong

n0str3ss said:


> I love the colours of the extension cable, they look so well together


 
  
 Thanks here is another look to show off LOL


----------



## PLUSSOUND

danpong said:


> Here is my take on Fitear TG334 replacement cable.
> 
> 4 pieces project
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very nice!


----------



## audiofreakie

danpong said:


> Here is my take on Fitear TG334 replacement cable.
> 
> 4 pieces project
> 
> ...




Nice cables.

My friend reported that audionote tonearms is the best for 334, even batter than 000 cable.


----------



## Heffa

I finished my cable for my LCD-2 the other day - using 8 separate 16 strand silver plated copper cables individually sheeted in Mini Paracord. 
Took me 5 evenings to complete, but I love i. It's soooo smooth compared to the stock flat cable. 






---
Sent a long time ago from a Galaxy [Tab] far far away using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PETEREK

Holy crap. Epic cable you have there. Great job!


----------



## Kamakahah

I applaud your patience. Great job on the cable. How long is it?


----------



## Heffa

Thanks! 
I used four 25 feet 26 awg cables cut in half, so after the braiding I'd guess it's somewhere around 10-11 feet. 
Haven't measured it though.


----------



## FraGGleR

heffa said:


> I finished my cable for my LCD-2 the other day - using 8 separate 16 strand silver plated copper cables individually sheeted in Mini Paracord.
> Took me 5 evenings to complete, but I love i. It's soooo smooth compared to the stock flat cable.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Great job.  Time to learn some other 8 wire braids now


----------



## wje

A few more cable shots, but in natural light with a white background.


----------



## TrollDragon

150Ω Attenuator for Low Z headphones on the LD MK IV.


----------



## PETEREK

trolldragon said:


> 150Ω Attenuator for Low Z headphones on the LD MK IV.


 
  
 Looks great! Those beads are pretty sweet. DIY the beads too?


----------



## TrollDragon

Thanks!
Just a little dowel that was laying around and some Dremel action. 

Should have covered the cable but I have no paracord in the build box.

Works great, no more hum on the Ultrasone's connect to the Tubes.


----------



## PETEREK

I bought this HPL Audio cable along with my Westone 4's modded to 4R, but the cable was damaged at the left connector. I just cut the old ones off and threw some clear ones on there, heat shrank it with a straightened out paper clip next to the wire, and stole some of my girlfriends nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

  
 Edit: I really tried to take a prettier picture of this cable, but the wire just wasn't having it.


----------



## n0str3ss

trolldragon said:


> 150Ω Attenuator for Low Z headphones on the LD MK IV.


 
 From the angle of the photo it looks like it was a perfect execution.


----------



## Zashoomin

alright well here is what I made this weekend. 

 Rhodium plated connectors with 2 16 awg silver plated copper wires per channel.  also the round 6 braid turned out a lot better than I thought.  Overall I am very very happy with this simple cable.


----------



## kerrys30

I have a hpl audio silver/gold with SE connector. 

For a total newbie would I be able to cut the end connector off and replace with balanced connector or is it a job for professional?? (Confirmed with Ted that cable should be able to handle balanced). Thanks for any advise.


----------



## PETEREK

If you have experience soldering and such it should be easy to do.


----------



## Zashoomin

kerrys30 said:


> I have a hpl audio silver/gold with SE connector.
> 
> For a total newbie would I be able to cut the end connector off and replace with balanced connector or is it a job for professional?? (Confirmed with Ted that cable should be able to handle balanced). Thanks for any advise.


 
  
 If you are proficient with a soldering iron you should be able to do it.  If you don't feel comfortable I would be more than happy to do it for you but I could also just show you how to do it.  It should not be that hard.  ship the connector off and test the continueity of each lead to determine L+, L-, R+, R- and then solder wires to the leads in your new connector.


----------



## kerrys30

Thanks both you. Will look into solder iron.


----------



## FraGGleR

It took me almost a month, but I finally finished my "end game" HD800 cable.
  



  
 5.5' 8 wire braid of Doublehelix Cables Peptide
 Electric blue and Silver Type I paracord
 Wide bodied HD800 connectors
 Gray Techflex heatshrink for the y-split and strain reliefs
 Neutrik HD 4-pin XLR
  
 Even with wide bodied HD800 plugs, 4 wires of Peptide was a HUGE pain to finish properly.  Because it is Type 2 litz, I had to use a solder pot which has only one setting - core of the Sun, which melts back the insulation, which then needs to be trimmed.  Hard to get a nice twist and then dip in the solder.  Needs to be neat to fit on the tiny pins stably and still fit within the casing.  Plus getting everything just the right length, trimmed, etc. etc.  I definitely would not want to make something like this very often, though I suppose with practice it gets easier.  The Peptide has a wider circumference than the Nucleotide I normally use, so sleeving took even longer than normal as well.  
  
 I wanted to do something nicer for the y-split, but I couldn't find anything online that would actually look good and fit the cable.  I might revisit it again, since I can never leave well enough alone.  Definitely done for a while for the HD800, though.  The connectors are too damn expensive to make multiple cables like I have in the past.


----------



## wolfetan44




----------



## Zashoomin

fraggler said:


> Even with wide bodied HD800 plugs, 4 wires of Peptide was a HUGE pain to finish properly.  Because it is Type 2 litz, I had to use a solder pot which has only one setting - core of the Sun, which melts back the insulation, which then needs to be trimmed.  Hard to get a nice twist and then dip in the solder.  Needs to be neat to fit on the tiny pins stably and still fit within the casing.  Plus getting everything just the right length, trimmed, etc. etc.  I definitely would not want to make something like this very often, though I suppose with practice it gets easier.  The Peptide has a wider circumference than the Nucleotide I normally use, so sleeving took even longer than normal as well.
> 
> I wanted to do something nicer for the y-split, but I couldn't find anything online that would actually look good and fit the cable.  I might revisit it again, since I can never leave well enough alone.  Definitely done for a while for the HD800, though.  The connectors are too damn expensive to make multiple cables like I have in the past.


 
 I feel your pain.  I recently finished reterminating a cable for a buddy of mine that had a total of 24 type 2 litz wires.  It was overkill but cramming 12 24awg cables into each audeze connector was such a pain.


----------



## wolfetan44

zashoomin said:


> fraggler said:
> 
> 
> > Even with wide bodied HD800 plugs, 4 wires of Peptide was a HUGE pain to finish properly.  Because it is Type 2 litz, I had to use a solder pot which has only one setting - core of the Sun, which melts back the insulation, which then needs to be trimmed.  Hard to get a nice twist and then dip in the solder.  Needs to be neat to fit on the tiny pins stably and still fit within the casing.  Plus getting everything just the right length, trimmed, etc. etc.  I definitely would not want to make something like this very often, though I suppose with practice it gets easier.  The Peptide has a wider circumference than the Nucleotide I normally use, so sleeving took even longer than normal as well.
> ...


 
  
 Holy.. 24 cables.............


----------



## Opethian10

wolfetan44 said:


> Holy.. 24 cables.............




He wasn't kidding...here is said cable...





Compared to a Black Dragon



Awesome work man!


----------



## Mad Max

24 wires???


----------



## Kamakahah

What cabling did you use to make that monster? 

I can only imagine the frustration of trying to solder and fit all in the connectors.


----------



## wolfetan44

Wow..


----------



## alv4426

Reign FTW!!!


----------



## FraGGleR

Guys, that's a commercial cable that Zashoomin said he reterminated. Norse Audio Reign 24. 

Post pictures of cables that you made...


----------



## TrollDragon

fraggler said:


> Guys, that's a commercial cable that Zashoomin said he reterminated. Norse Audio Reign 24.
> 
> Post pictures of cables that you made...


 
  
 Wow that's pretty low...


----------



## FraGGleR

trolldragon said:


> Wow that's pretty low...


 
  
 Why?  This is a DIY(ourself) gallery.  I love the look of Norse cables, and having worked with a Reign 24 before, I know how beastly it is to work with (big props to Zashoomin), but someone posted a commercial cable that wasn't their own work in a DIY gallery so why not get the thread back on track?


----------



## TrollDragon

My Bad... I thought he posted the cable as his own and not the retermination.
 Apologies!


----------



## Opethian10

fraggler said:


> Why?  This is a DIY(ourself) gallery.  I love the look of Norse cables, and having worked with a Reign 24 before, I know how beastly it is to work with (big props to Zashoomin), but someone posted a commercial cable that wasn't their own work in a DIY gallery so why not get the thread back on track?




So giving a dude props on his DIY work in a DIY thread is off topic?. All I was doing was giving a thumbs up to Zashoomin for the great work he did on that cable, which he referenced in an earlier post. Seems appropriate to me. Commercial cable or not, there was still DIY work performed on it. I never claimed to have performed any of the work and If you noticed I mainly posted pictures of the connectors themselves, which were what he worked on and somehow was able to make fit.

I'm proud of the job he did, and it appears others are also impressed. Considering this I felt (and still feel) it was appropriate to post.


----------



## FraGGleR

.


----------



## Opethian10

deleted


----------



## wakibaki

My tri-rated cable for the electrostatic phones and amp I'm developing...
  

  
 Good for 600/1000V depending on which standard you refer to. Bias voltage adjustable to ~680V. Signal voltage +/- 250v differential. I hope the cable works out. Still looking at connectors. I've got to figure out some kind of entry into these cups.
  

  

  
 w


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote:Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
    
  
 I wanted to do something nicer for the y-split, but I couldn't find anything online that would actually look good and fit the cable.  I might revisit it again, since I can never leave well enough alone.  Definitely done for a while for the HD800, though.  The connectors are too damn expensive to make multiple cables like I have in the past.

  
  
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-pcs-Carbon-fiber-Speaker-Cable-Audio-Cable-Wire-Pants-Boot-Y-splitter-1-to-2-/330906739954?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item4d0b9424f2
  
 They are very very heavy though, and big.
  
 Would have gone will with the color of the XLR and the headphones, black/silver.


----------



## PETEREK

toxic cables said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-pcs-Carbon-fiber-Speaker-Cable-Audio-Cable-Wire-Pants-Boot-Y-splitter-1-to-2-/330906739954?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item4d0b9424f2
> 
> They are very very heavy though, and big.
> 
> Would have gone will with the color of the XLR and the headphones, black/silver.


 
  
 Holy cow that's expensive. 
  
 My alternative for close to the same look would be:
  
http://www.alliedelec.com/images/products/Large/70088270_large.jpg
  
 and some of this to cover the center of it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3M-1080-Gloss-Black-Carbon-Fiber-Vinyl-Vehicle-Wrap-Film-Sheet-12-x-12-CF12-/110948000132?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19d5042184&vxp=mtr
  
 That 12x12 sheet would last a LONG time.
 You could even spray some clear coat over the top to get a glossy finish. Maybe I'll do this on whatever cable I use my acrolink carbon fiber 3.5mm connector on, just to see how it looks next to it.


----------



## FraGGleR

toxic cables said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-pcs-Carbon-fiber-Speaker-Cable-Audio-Cable-Wire-Pants-Boot-Y-splitter-1-to-2-/330906739954?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item4d0b9424f2
> 
> They are very very heavy though, and big.
> 
> Would have gone will with the color of the XLR and the headphones, black/silver.


 
  
 Thanks Frank.  I saw those before but couldn't pull the trigger.  My main issue is that even prior to braiding the 4 sleeved wires off of the y split are just over 7mm, closer to 8. If I but some think heatshrink around the bundles to protect from fraying, then I'm looking at almost 9mm.  Haven't found a Y split that can accommodate the bundles and not give me a neck strain.  I could try drilling out the tops of something like the ones you posted, but it would be a shame to do that to something so nice looking.
  
 @Casper  I would probably have to use an XLR body   I have samples of 3M Dinoc that I have tried.  Cool stuff, but even my best attempts don't look as nice as something like the barrels that Frank posted.
  
 Cheers for the suggestions.  Might add a Y split option post to the DIY cable questions/suggestions thread.


----------



## RoMee

My first time making/modifying a lod.
  
 Sansa Fuze lod, I shorten the length and replace the caps (Thanks to ClieOS guide)

  
 iPod lod. sleeved 28awg occ copper wire, neutrik plug.

  
  
 Next project is a low profile left exit fuze lod.


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice work RoMee!


----------



## wje

opethian10 said:


> So giving a dude props on his DIY work in a DIY thread is off topic?.


 
  
 I'm not essentially opposed to comments being applied based on the work of other members.  A few kudos never hurts.  Where things start to turn south, though, is when others start to ask detailed questions.  In that case, that is essentially the reason for the cable thread where questions, links to suppliers, etc. can all be discussed in great detail.
  
 If a newer member happens to ask some supply questions or questions getting into the detail or materials for a cable, it's OK to point them to the other thread for discussion instead of trying to answer their question here in the gallery  Discussion thread for Cables -->: http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread 
  
 Meanwhile, keep the cable pictures coming.  After all, we usually get inspired from seeing the unique talents of others as they post pictures of their fine work.


----------



## RoMee

trolldragon said:


> Nice work RoMee!


 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## stoondje

Hello, 
  
 I want to make a new 8 wired cable but i don't know how i must solding that into the small holes of my Viablue ts6 does someone have a video/pictures how i should sold that?


----------



## FraGGleR

stoondje said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to make a new 8 wired cable but i don't know how i must solding that into the small holes of my Viablue ts6 does someone have a video/pictures how i should sold that?


 
 Your question is best posted in this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread


----------



## domsch1988

Hey guys, just showing of some stuff i made in the past days. The two interconnects were for a good friend from another forum to go with a usb interface i send him as a present. The RCA Cable is for my USB interface to be connected to my AV Reciever.
  
*6,3 Jack to RCA Interconnect*

 Neutrik Jacks on both ends, 4x1,5mm Litz wire, sleaved with Type3 Parachord
  
*6,3 Jack to 3,5 Connector Interconnect*

 Rean Jacks on both ends, 3x0,25mm wire, sleaved with Type1 Parachord, standard 3 wire braid.
  
*3,5 Jack to 3,5 Jack Cable*

 Neutrik rightangle on the one end, rean straight on the other, 3x0,25mm wire, sleaved with Type3 Parachord
  
*RCA to RCA Cable (1)*

  
  
*RCA to RCA Cable (2)*

 4x1,5mm Litz wire, sleaved with Type3 Parachord


----------



## n0str3ss

The simple look on those cables works so well


----------



## domsch1988

n0str3ss said:


> The simple look on those cables works so well


 
 Thanks man. Yeah, i'm not into the flashy type of cables. As i tend to keep them for a while, i rather go with simple. The chance that i still like them in a year is pretty good ^^


----------



## n0str3ss

Good choice


----------



## Stealer

posting moved.


----------



## FraGGleR

stealer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am trying to DIY a phono cables for a friend..
> It a RCA to RCA connector type with the grounding wires on both ends..
> ...



Your question is best posted in this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread


----------



## bookmarks

edit : error


----------



## bookmarks

domsch1988 said:


> Hey guys, just showing of some stuff i made in the past days. The two interconnects were for a good friend from another forum to go with a usb interface i send him as a present. The RCA Cable is for my USB interface to be connected to my AV Reciever.
> 
> *6,3 Jack to RCA Interconnect*
> 
> ...


 
 good job!!!


----------



## wolfetan44

Made a HD650 Peptide Litz cable today.


----------



## ostewart

Another LOD, made with toxic cables silver plated copper, a jack I got on eBay with no brand and nylon sleeving.


----------



## n0str3ss

Very nice!


----------



## MS1605

Ostewart, I use that jack on all the cables for my DJ headphones. They hold up nice and they are very small and compact. Looks good!


----------



## cute

wolfetan44 said:


> Made a HD650 Peptide Litz cable today.


 
  
 I have DHC Pure Copper Litz that looks exactly like this cable.  My DHC Peptide Litz wire is silver plated copper.  Where did you purchase your Peptide Litz?


----------



## Kamakahah

cute said:


> I have DHC Pure Copper Litz that looks exactly like this cable.  My DHC Peptide Litz wire is silver plated copper.  Where did you purchase your Peptide Litz?


 
  
 The pictures of of DHC Peptide litz. Your cable, if it is silver-plated copper, is Peptide "hybrid" litz. Both are from DHC


----------



## cute

kamakahah said:


> cute said:
> 
> 
> > I have DHC Pure Copper Litz that looks exactly like this cable.  My DHC Peptide Litz wire is silver plated copper.  Where did you purchase your Peptide Litz?
> ...


 
  
 I have both, didn't know the copper was referred to as "Peptide", when talking with Peter, he called his SPC Litz "Peptide", guess you cleared up the confusion!


----------



## PXSS

The "Peptide" name is used for all of DHC's litz cables as far as I'm aware.
 Peptide - Copper Litz
 Peptide "Hybrid" - Silver Plated Copper Litz
 Peptide "Fusion" - 50/50 Silver and Copper Litz
 Silver Peptide - Silver Litz


----------



## Kamakahah

A quick glance at their website shows the different cables and their names. Just a click away.


----------



## wolfetan44

kamakahah said:


> cute said:
> 
> 
> > I have DHC Pure Copper Litz that looks exactly like this cable.  My DHC Peptide Litz wire is silver plated copper.  Where did you purchase your Peptide Litz?
> ...


 
 Yes.


----------



## PXSS

kamakahah said:


> A quick glance at their website shows the different cables and their names. Just a click away.


Yes.


----------



## Athur126

Wait the wire is for sale on bulk forms? I thought only the non litz nucleotide was for sale.


----------



## Athur126

Double posted


----------



## PXSS

athur126 said:


> Wait the wire is for sale on bulk forms? I thought only the non litz nucleotide was for sale.


I do not know how others got their hands on it but I have only been able to get it from pre made cables in the bst forums.


----------



## Mad Max

Check this out:
  

  
 That's your regular Neutrik with an ATH casing.  Just the right fit.  The ATH casing was salvaged from a plug with broken contacts.  It is threaded, apparently you need quite a bit of force to unscrew the casing on the stock plug.  It goes on about as easy as the original Neutrik casing.  An Amphenol plug is slightly too small, but I don't have a spare to make sure.  At least the Amphenol is just small enough to fit properly in the ATH 1/4" adapter.
  

  
 Edit: the Neutrik barely fits the adapter as well.


----------



## stino

I just wanted to thank you guys for inspiring me with this thread to make up some DIY cables for my LCD-2’s. The information you’ve provided enabled me to make these.
 I build one 3.5mrt balanced 4pin XLR out and one 1.3mtr to mini jack. Check the pictures,
 All connectors are Neutrik and the cable used was 19AWG Teflon Silver Plated OFC. Pretty thick but flexibity is still better than expected, but fiddly with mini XLR’s. All wires are twisted and braided where needed.
 Sound wise, even though I’ve by no means used the best cable available, I’ve noticed a big improvement over the stock cable, everything had more punch and more detail. This has shown me that the LCD-2’s are really held back by their stock cables. It was well worth the effect.


----------



## Kamakahah

stino said:


> I just wanted to thank you guys for inspiring me with this thread to make up some DIY cables form my LCD-2’s. The information you’ve provided enabled me to make these.
> I build one 3.5mrt balanced 4pin XLR out and one 1.3mtr to mini jack. Check the pictures,
> All connectors are Neutrik and the cable used was 19AWG Teflon Silver Plated OFC. Pretty thick but flexibity is still better than expected, but fiddly with mini XLR’s. All wires are twisted and braided where needed.
> Sound wise. Even though I’ve by no means used the best cable available, I’ve noticed a big improvement over the stock cable, everything had more punch and more detail. This has shown me that the LCD-2’s are really held back by their stock cables. It was well worth the effect.
> ...


 
  
 Looking nice. Great job.


----------



## Johnsonr520

I'm trying to re cable my hd 558. I just plan on sleeping the wires with 550 cord. What is a wire that's flexible enough for this, I'm tired of having to resleeve the wire I buy because it's too stif


----------



## Kamakahah

johnsonr520 said:


> I'm trying to re cable my hd 558. I just plan on sleeping the wires with 550 cord. What is a wire that's flexible enough for this, I'm tired of having to resleeve the wire I buy because it's too stif


 
 You'll want to take that question here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread
  
 Then when you've finished your cable, post the picture in this gallery.


----------



## RoMee

M-Audio Q40 cable
 - 26 AWG 7N cryo treated upocc silver cable 
 - Neutrik AG/Rean plugs
 - Carbon sleeve

  
 Beyerdynamic DT-250 cable
 - Transparent Blue 26 AWG 7N Pure upocc cryo stranded copper custom wire from plussoundaudio
 - Custom made plug
 - Rean plug

  
 AKG K518 cable
 - Made from leftover cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 - Neutrik plugs

  
 JVC S500 cable
 - Canare cable
 - Switchcraft plug


----------



## Marleybob217

My first ever braided cable.
 I used silver class speaker cable, it sure was a drag fitting that in the 3.5mm angled neutrik connector!


----------



## SkyBleu

So I was bored one day, and decided to try out DIY interconnects. This was something I made using cheap copper cables from my local hardware store, along with two Neutrik straight jacks, and some heatshrink abuse.


----------



## morph2k4

Tiny interconnects for an M&M stack.  Total cost:  $6.27 per pair.
  

  
 One of these:
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10236&cs_id=1023603&p_id=6261&seq=1&format=2
  
 Two of these:
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=104&cp_id=10424&cs_id=1042404&p_id=6212&seq=1&format=2


----------



## morph2k4

My first real cable build!  Rean TRS connector and mini XLR's.  The cable itself is a Mogami star quad re sheathed in 550 paracord.


----------



## brunk

morph2k4 said:


> My first real cable build!  Rean TRS connector and mini XLR's.  The cable itself is a Mogami star quad re sheathed in 550 paracord.


 
 Well done!


----------



## ace5000

I have been reading here quite a bit but was hoping for some tips.
  
 I wish to re-cable Bose OE2 portable headphones... yes I know they suck, but I love how comfortable they are.
  
 What would work for me is a light, flexible, non-microphonic, and non tangle.
  
 Any suggestions for a descent ready to go cable or DIY design?
  
 Many thanks


----------



## brunk

ace5000 said:


> I have been reading here quite a bit but was hoping for some tips.
> 
> I wish to re-cable Bose OE2 portable headphones... yes I know they suck, but I love how comfortable they are.
> 
> ...


 
 I think a Litz cable would be a good contender. Perhaps someone will pop up with a good one for you.


----------



## Kamakahah

Do you need one with a mic or no?

A simply Vmoda audio only cable ia fantastic for the price. Pretty much matches everything you want at a hard to beat price.
Or their 1-button speakeasy cable if you need a mic but I haven't tried that one personally. 

There are lots of DIY options. The real question with those is, how much are you looking to spend?


----------



## morph2k4

I am having way too much fun with this.  Here's my second cable:  Canare starquad (1 wire removed), Rasta paracord, 3/16 ID vinyl tubing, and radioshack TRS jacks.


----------



## ace5000

Kamakahah - thank for your response! No mic needed. $25 ish? The vmoda looks great - ill need to figure out how to cut and install it.


----------



## wolfetan44

An interconnect made for a friend.


----------



## cogsand gears

skybleu said:


>


 
 This reminds me of my time as a headfi lurker a few years back. I used to really enjoy all the photos of old ipods with large amps and massively thick ALO LOD's and IC's. 
  
 Nice work.


----------



## Armaegis

elija said:


> Sorry, but all unshielded cables are only waste time and money. Work as antenna and send hum inside your apparature.


 
  
 But shielding can also increase the capacitance of a cable, which you don't necessarily want.


----------



## SkyBleu

cogsand gears said:


> This reminds me of my time as a headfi lurker a few years back. I used to really enjoy all the photos of old ipods with large amps and massively thick ALO LOD's and IC's.
> 
> Nice work.


 
 Yeah, I wasn't around in those years when the iPods ruled the Head-Fi nation, but I do see them when sifting through old threads
  
 Thank you!


----------



## Armaegis

Counterpoint: capacitance can also alter frequency response
  
 But anyhow, this is a gallery thread and this sort of thing isn't meant to be discussed here.


----------



## ostewart

A small interconnect made for a fellow headfier.
Small viablue jacks and toxic cables pure silver cable.


----------



## hilosxdd

ostewart said:


> A small interconnect made for a fellow headfier.
> Small viablue jacks and toxic cables pure silver cable.




Nice looking cables ! Would you care to make one for me ?  ( I'd pay you the amount you want, these look really great  )


----------



## veuxtres

Is mine! Thanks ostewart ! It looks very fine and sexy,


----------



## Kamakahah

ostewart said:


> A small interconnect made for a fellow headfier.
> Small viablue jacks and toxic cables pure silver cable.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Simple and sexy. 
  
 When I try to explain to people why the materials for that cost ~$45 and can sell for $70+, their jaws usually drop and ask, "why?"
 Instead of trying to fruitlessly explain, I usually tell them, "because it's pretty."
  
 Anyway, nice pics.


----------



## ostewart

Yeah, materials are $45 and a bit, then the time to make them, slightly fiddly. $70 is a fair price. Back to pictures


----------



## alvis99

I'm looking to recable my Grado 225i with Mogami 2893 and some paracord.
  
 Does anyone know what type of paracord is needed for this job? (diameter)
  
 I'm kinda new to the DIY scene, would appreciate some help.
  
 Open to suggestions.


----------



## Kamakahah

http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread

Would Be best to ask DIY cable questions in the linked thread. Then come back and post your pictures here in the Gallery.


----------



## alvis99

kamakahah said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread
> 
> Would Be best to ask DIY cable questions in the linked thread. Then come back and post your pictures here in the Gallery.


 
 Thanks, will do.


----------



## Kamakahah

Decided to add another interconnect to the arsenal. 
  
 Regular right-angle Neutrik made low-profile, Plussound silver-plated copper 7N OCC and some paracord sleeving. 
  
 Rig is my very portable clip+ rockboxed w/ a C&C BH. 
  
 Was going to use black connectors, but when I sat down I felt like giving them something to pop so I grabbed the silver ones instead.


----------



## Don Lehrer

kamakahah said:


> Decided to add another interconnect to the arsenal.
> 
> Regular right-angle Neutrik made low-profile, Plussound silver-plated copper 7N OCC and some paracord sleeving.
> 
> ...


 
 Wow that looks superb, you´re right about giving them a nice (silver) touch, may I ask, does the cable something to the sound? It gets improved or changed? I ask because I´m looking for a IC and maybe we can work somethin out?  Thanks


----------



## MetalMessiaH




----------



## PXSS

metalmessiah said:


>


 
 Is that the Viablue braided sleeve? How is it to work with? looks pretty good!


----------



## MetalMessiaH

pxss said:


> Is that the Viablue braided sleeve? How is it to work with? looks pretty good!


 
 Yes it is.It's like working with any kind of sleeve.


----------



## PETEREK

Inexpensive mini-1/4 interconnect. Rean 3.5mm connector-navships silver plated copper wire- ? 1/4 connector.

 I bought a 12"x12" sheet of 3M carbon fiber vinyl wrap and am putting some of it to use in this cable 
 (I'm not paying $15 for that look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  
 Also, my Fiio E12 Mont Blanc.
  

  

  

  

  
  
  
 AND goodbye 100+ Head-fier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Did it in one of my favorite threads.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

marleybob217 said:


>


 
 That's an unusually textured cable you have there. Was it three or four solid silver strands per run? I'd imagine it's pretty stiff, but it looks cool


----------



## Zashoomin

My newest cable.  I think its my endgame cable.  Rhodium plated connectors, silver with 1% gold wire and after a little fiddling I was able to make a silver neutrik plug with silver connectors.  very happy with the outcome.  Thank you to Frank from Toxic Cables for being so easy to work with and supplying the cable and y splitter.  Love the look of the Y splitter.


----------



## alfa147x

Would anyone be interested in re-terminate my pair of Shure earphones? I will supply the connector

A few awesome members have offered to help! Thanks guys!


----------



## Darknet

It has been a while since anyone posted in this thread so well...
 ~4.5' cable - 1/4" amphenol trs, redco 3 pin mini xlr, 4 copper wire from BTG audio 
 I was considering dhc or plussound but given their costs I ended up just going with the more basic BTG stuff even though it isn't occ or anything.


----------



## Kamakahah

Too lazy to take a proper picture.


----------



## TrollDragon

Short portable headphone cable for the Ultrasone's, I used different ends since the bigass Pailiccs will not fit into the jack on the HFI-780's.


----------



## PETEREK

Mogami w2893 terminated to dual mini XLRs. I used heat shrink under the paracord so that area would be a little more firm and not so flimsy feeling. It turned out nice


----------



## Darknet

kamakahah said:


> Too lazy to take a proper picture.




Is that a bannana plugs to xlr or trs adapter? Like something from speaker amp to headphones? Just wondering...


----------



## 65535

I imagine it's for orthos and it is a banana to 1/4" TRS(f).


----------



## Kamakahah

darknet said:


> Is that a bannana plugs to xlr or trs adapter? Like something from speaker amp to headphones? Just wondering...


 
  
 Banana plugs to TRS 1/4". Specifically for use with the Emotiva a-100 and a pair of HE-500s.


----------



## Darknet

kamakahah said:


> Banana plugs to TRS 1/4". Specifically for use with the Emotiva a-100 and a pair of HE-500s.




That's cool... I was looking at that exact same amp since a guy in the q701 thread was talking about it. I was wondering how to connect it too lol.


----------



## ryangco11

So I've decided to recable my Fake IE8 that I bought for ~$20. Recabling cost me about $5. I cant find any better cable wires near my location so i don't have any choice but to use these cheap cables.


----------



## mrAdrian

ryangco11 said:


> So I've decided to recable my Fake IE8 that I bought for ~$20. Recabling cost me about $5. I cant find any better cable wires near my location so i don't have any choice but to use these cheap cables.


 
 Love the die you put in there as the Y-splitter and choker!
  
 Brilliant!


----------



## PXSS

peterek said:


> Mogami w2893 terminated to dual mini XLRs. I used heat shrink under the paracord so that area would be a little more firm and not so flimsy feeling. It turned out nice


 
 I see that carbon fiber y-split!
 What did you use to make it?
 Was it the 3M tape you had or did you get any of the carbon fiber rods?


----------



## PETEREK

pxss said:


> I see that carbon fiber y-split!
> What did you use to make it?
> Was it the 3M tape you had or did you get any of the carbon fiber rods?


 
 I haven't gone to any hardware stores yet looking for the rods, that's just a Rean 3.5mm jack barrel with the 3M vinyl, and some clear heat shrink. I will definitely be looking into the rods though.


----------



## FrozenPanda

Recabled my monoprice 8320s just to experiment. Attempted an ysplit with a rean sleeve but didn't turn out too nice. 






Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve58

> "I know silver oxide is still quite conductive, but I'm going for overkill here"


 
 Thats both awsome and priceless and funny......love it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Nice work.


----------



## ostewart

My latest, 1/4" jack (neutrik) to 4 pin XLR (neutrik) using Toxic cables pure silver cable:


----------



## Blaker

Sorry about the Quality... Taken with my phone.


----------



## Kamakahah

Had a few pairs of ksc-75s lying around from the Office depot sale ($5). Decided it was finally time to show them a little love. 
  
 Did the Kramer mod and a re-cable. Plan on replacing the pads and trying some other mods in the near future to try and rid myself of that chirping.


----------



## TrollDragon

Very Nice!
Great to see some Koss love in the thread.


----------



## FraGGleR

kamakahah said:


> Had a few pairs of ksc-75s lying around from the Office depot sale ($5). Decided it was finally time to show them a little love.
> 
> Did the Kramer mod and a re-cable. Plan on replacing the pads and trying some other mods in the near future to try and rid myself of that chirping.


 
 Fun sleeving!  I like.


----------



## KimChee

Nice that looks good.


----------



## music_man

I noticed many people use gold or nickel plated brass connectors. do these perform well?  I guess not all types of connectors can be had in brass or silver.


----------



## TrollDragon

It is my understanding that most if not all connectors are a brass base with a plating on top.

The nickel is added to all plantings to provides a wear factor that pure silver or gold would not provide.


----------



## Zashoomin

Just some pictures of a cable I recently finished for someone. As well as a cable for myself. The one attached to the LCD3's are mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  

  

  

  

  
 Bare wire is all silver from top to bottom. 
  
 One with paracord is Silver for + leads and SPC for - leads.  Each cable was individually sleeved in paracord.


----------



## music_man

there are pure copper and silver connectors. check out vh audio. I was surprised if everyone is building custom cables with silver wire etc. they would not use these. unless I am missing something. apparently not 1/4 plugs though.


----------



## TrollDragon

Probably the fact that most people will not pay $150 for a pair of panel mout RCA sockets or $800 for a 1 metre RCA interconnect...
Sorry but a little too much Snake Oil and Unicorn Hair for me. xD


----------



## FraGGleR

music_man said:


> there are pure copper and silver connectors. check out vh audio. I was surprised if everyone is building custom cables with silver wire etc. they would not use these. unless I am missing something. apparently not 1/4 plugs though.


 
  
 RCA plugs are not meant to be plugged and unplugged over and over and have the ground sleeve as security when connecting.  This allows them to have pure copper or silver for the signal conductor.  For 1/4" and 3.5" plugs, the most common connectors on this thread and used for headphone cables, there are no pure copper or silver connectors available.  This is primarily due to the fact that pure copper and silver are too soft.  Brass or  bronze with gold or nickel plating are necessary to withstand both the number of plug/unplugs and provide the structural rigidity necessary for these types of plugs.
  
 Also, a good number of DIYers make cables to save on costs, especially in this thread it seems.  Triple digit plugs don't usually come into play.


----------



## Armaegis

Just thought I'd toss this in here:
  

 source: http://www.bluesea.com/articles/108
  
 Some good info in the link above.


----------



## Don Lehrer

armaegis said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for sharing, that is some interesting information


----------



## music_man

thanks guys. I was just wondering about that.


----------



## PXSS

What about rhodium? =P


----------



## music_man

over brass or copper?


----------



## cerealkillr

fraggler said:


> RCA plugs are not meant to be plugged and unplugged over and over and have the ground sleeve as security when connecting.  This allows them to have pure copper or silver for the signal conductor.  For 1/4" and 3.5" plugs, the most common connectors on this thread and used for headphone cables, there are no pure copper or silver connectors available.  This is primarily due to the fact that pure copper and silver are too soft.  Brass or  bronze with gold or nickel plating are necessary to withstand both the number of plug/unplugs and provide the structural rigidity necessary for these types of plugs.
> 
> Also, a good number of DIYers make cables to save on costs, especially in this thread it seems.  Triple digit plugs don't usually come into play.




3.5mm plugs are almost always gold plated because gold doesn't corrode anywhere as easily as copper, not because other materials are too soft.


----------



## FraGGleR

cerealkillr said:


> 3.5mm plugs are almost always gold plated because gold doesn't corrode anywhere as easily as copper, not because other materials are too soft.


 
 I think you are confusing the plating material with the construction material.  I have spoken with connector manufacturers and pure copper and silver are too soft and difficult to machine to such tight tolerances.  A friend of mine and I wanted to make an uber mini, but the best any manufacturer can do is phosphor bronze.


----------



## music_man

I think this is misleading. it appears everything has a brass base or some brass in some part of it. copper and silver are simply too soft. there are a few rca's,spades etc that have direct copper contacts and they are very expensive. not to mention probably very fragile. I can see those getting all chewed up. copper is not so expensive, there is a reason they use brass for connectors apparently. I figured a copper base would be better. not better if it fails. I can also see why this is certainly not used for 1/4" phone jacks. I guess I was misinformed until I read up on it. copper may be a better conductor but there are other considerations in this application as well. the truth is the electricity is traveling on the plating anyways. it takes the path of least resistance of course.


----------



## Armaegis

Pure copper will also corrode, starting at the surface where you make contact with the other connectors, which is bad obviously.
  
 Quote:


music_man said:


> the truth is the electricity is traveling on the plating anyways. it takes the path of least resistance of course.


 
  
 Yes and no... electricity follows all paths simultaneously, but diverts proportionally along the paths of least resistance. The plating may technically have a higher conductivity, but it is so thin that its actual resistance is high compared to the bulk material underneath it.


----------



## 2leftears

music_man said:


> the truth is the electricity is traveling on the plating anyways. it takes the path of least resistance of course.




I think that also depends on the conductor area. E.g. with a very thin gold plating on a brass body, most of the electricity would be flowing through the body as that has as much greater conductor area. For high MHz and GHz signals the skin-effect would come into play, and the current would indeed be concentrated near the surface of the conductor.


----------



## 2leftears

I see Armaegis just beat me to it.


----------



## music_man

well I read into the marketing hype that brass is bad. something like a rca or banana could not even have enough force if it were solid copper or silver base.certainly not a phone jack.


----------



## 2leftears

music_man said:


> well I read into the marketing hype that brass is bad. something like a rca or banana could not even have enough force if it were solid copper or silver base.certainly not a phone jack.




What have you read (or inferred) about brass being bad? There are many types of brass, including nickel-silver which is very hard (doesn't actually contain any silver) and has an electrically conducting oxide (hence the model railroading folks use it for their tracks).


----------



## retr0sp3kt

Sennheiser HD 438 with custom remote for samsungs wired as per this schematic: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2146965


----------



## cerealkillr

fraggler said:


> I think you are confusing the plating material with the construction material.  I have spoken with connector manufacturers and pure copper and silver are too soft and difficult to machine to such tight tolerances.  A friend of mine and I wanted to make an uber mini, but the best any manufacturer can do is phosphor bronze.


 
 Ah, didn't realize that. You're right.


----------



## music_man

like wbt,eichman,furutech etc talk about how their more expensive connectors have no brass,nickle etc. anyways I really wanted some pure copper direct silver plate connectors for diy cables. turns out bb/magnolia has some audioquest offerings in the $30-$50 range. much less than the ones I just mentioned. oh, that price is for 4 rca's or bananas. I don't know if they are better but they say they are. if you are going i'd call first.


----------



## 65535

You don't think they have brass in them? I'd be surprised if there weren't just plated brass like most connectors on the market.


----------



## DingoSmuggler

Your "music" has already traveled through aluminum, copper, silver, brass, nickel, tin, solder, steel, silicon, carbon, metal oxides, various electric fields and magnetic fields, and maybe even through a vacuum, and more, all before it got encoded into binary. Then in the digital domain it was stretched, squashed, chopped, layered, shaped, and generally molested in all sorts of unspeakable ways. This all happened before you've received it in its "pure" form.
  
 So yeah i guess what i'm trying to say is a Au/Ni plated brass mini plug isn't an issue for headphones or line level applications that we might use it for. Any really critical connector application (that needs high power or tiny contact resistance) won't be using a 3.5mm mini.
  
 For connector materials in general, I generally like to keep the male and female plating materials the same where possible. So silver-silver, gold-gold, nickel-nickel, etc. Its not absolutely critical though.


----------



## RoMee

I was bored so I chopped up my Shure SE215 FiiO cable and put on my CKS55. I didn't feel like using premium stuff on such a cheap IEM.


----------



## music_man

i know it does not matter. i just like to pretend it does. to that end you guys have built some really snazzy cables here.


----------



## mcluxun

3.5mm to 2 RCA
 picture taken by a potato


----------



## cerealkillr

mcluxun said:


> 3.5mm to 2 RCA
> picture taken by a potato


 
 Love the Switchcraft plug. For some reason It seems like very few people here like them. To me they're the best plugs I've seen so far.


----------



## cogsand gears

cerealkillr said:


> Love the Switchcraft plug. For some reason It seems like very few people here like them. To me they're the best plugs I've seen so far.



 


They look nice, and there solid, but for me there not that nice to work with. I prefer solder tabs rather than the central rod thing the straight plugs have. And there pretty bulky.


----------



## jailhouselounge

Can someone recommend me a cable gauge from navships on ebay for recabling an IEM? I'm not sure which to pick... Thanks.


----------



## FraGGleR

jailhouselounge said:


> Can someone recommend me a cable gauge from navships on ebay for recabling an IEM? I'm not sure which to pick... Thanks.


 
 Navships wire is pretty stiff and microphonic.  I don't think it is a good choice for IEM cables.  Please search and post questions in this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread


----------



## mcluxun

I just got what I could find from mouser. What I like about those switchcraft plugs are they allows larger cable through than those neutrik ones,


----------



## luisdent

Does anyone here have a custom made earphone cable they can show me how they made?  Perhaps yours romee?  I'm recabling my sony mh1, but I'm trying to figure out the best way to do it.  I still don't understand how people twist their cables without them coming untwisted.  I must be missing something...


----------



## mcluxun

luisdent said:


> Does anyone here have a custom made earphone cable they can show me how they made?  Perhaps yours romee?  I'm recabling my sony mh1, but I'm trying to figure out the best way to do it.  I still don't understand how people twist their cables without them coming untwisted.  I must be missing something...




Use the solder helping hands, heatshrink or your gf's hands to keep it from untwisting.


----------



## luisdent

mcluxun said:


> luisdent said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone here have a custom made earphone cable they can show me how they made?  Perhaps yours romee?  I'm recabling my sony mh1, but I'm trying to figure out the best way to do it.  I still don't understand how people twist their cables without them coming untwisted.  I must be missing something...
> ...


 
  
 I mean once it's soldered and heat shrunk it will just untwist...  what do you do to keep that from happening?  Is there a special twist technique?


----------



## mcluxun

luisdent said:


> I mean once it's soldered and heat shrunk it will just untwist...  what do you do to keep that from happening?  Is there a special twist technique?



Dont twist, braid.
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/everything-else/13636-how-braid-cables-configurations.html


----------



## luisdent

mcluxun said:


> luisdent said:
> 
> 
> > I mean once it's soldered and heat shrunk it will just untwist...  what do you do to keep that from happening?  Is there a special twist technique?
> ...


 
  
 How do you braid two conductors?   For instance, the westone 4r cable...  How does that not untwist?


----------



## funch

Solder one end of each piece to whatever connector you are using. Hold the connector up and let the two wires hang down. Use your free hand to wrap them around each other.
 Don't use force to twist them, as they have a memory, and they will try to regain their original 'set', and you will end up with a mess. If you do it correctly, that memory will keep them
 evenly twisted together. In other words, use that memory to your advantage, not against you.
  
 It takes a little practice, but once you've tried it, it will make sense.


----------



## luisdent

funch said:


> Solder one end of each piece to whatever connector you are using. Hold the connector up and let the two wires hang down. Use your free hand to wrap them around each other.
> Don't use force to twist them, as they have a memory, and they will try to regain their original 'set', and you will end up with a mess. If you do it correctly, that memory will keep them
> evenly twisted together. In other words, use that memory to your advantage, not against you.
> 
> It takes a little practice, but once you've tried it, it will make sense.


 
  
 Maybe that's my problem.  The cable I'm using doesn't really seem to have any memory.  It just flubs around.  If I twist it gently or tightly it just flops untwisted... So the only way to keep it twisted is by the wire's memory?  There's no other technique to somehow keep them twisted permanently?  Because even twists from memory of the cable would come untwisted it you spun them with your hand, right?  I don't want that.


----------



## funch

Once you finish wrapping them, you have to connect the free ends to whatever they are connecting to. They won't just stay together on their own.
  
 Before you solder the ends though, just hold them together and move the cable around. If gaps appear between the two wires, then you probably
 need to redo them a little tighter. Just give it a try. I think you will see what I mean.


----------



## luisdent

funch said:


> Once you finish wrapping them, you have to connect the free ends to whatever they are connecting to. They won't just stay together on their own.
> 
> Before you solder the ends though, just hold them together and move the cable around. If gaps appear between the two wires, then you probably
> need to redo them a little tighter. Just give it a try. I think you will see what I mean.


 
  
 I just don't get it.  My brain is having an epic fail.  I can connect the cables at one end, twist them any way I can think of, connect them at the other end, and they just come untwisted...  I read somewhere that you need to twist each cable counterclockwise around the other, but I don't see how there's any way to twist them other than "around each other".    Can someone draw pictures or something? haha.  Or are some cables not twistable?
  
 UPDATE:  o.k.  My mind was just BLOWN!!!  I connected the wire with electrical tape (as a test), twisted them snug but not tightly as you said, sealed the other end with tape... AND THEY DON'T UNTWIST!!!  I don't get it.  How is that any different than taping both ends and then spinning the whole thing as if you're wringing out a towel?  Unreal. hahaha
  
 UPDATE #2:  I think I figured it out.  When I taped one end and used my hands I was actually wrapping one cable around the other.  So one of the cables was essentially remaining straight.  Not literally, but I wasn't effectively wrapping that cable in any way, it was the stationary point I wrapped the other one around.  I was thinking in my head it was logically the same thing as wrapping the other one the other way, because when I was done they looked the same.
  
 However, when I did it the last time and taped the first end, I held it between my knees and actually did a "left, right, left, right" wrapping of each cable equally.  So I'm thinking maybe that made a difference?  I'm not sure.  But it worked!
  
 Thanks a million!  Pardon my stupidity.


----------



## PXSS

luisdent said:


> funch said:
> 
> 
> > Once you finish wrapping them, you have to connect the free ends to whatever they are connecting to. They won't just stay together on their own.
> ...


 
 Please keep the discussion in the Questions and answers thread.
 More pics to the gallery!


----------



## luisdent

pxss said:


> luisdent said:
> 
> 
> > funch said:
> ...


 
  
 Sorry, I posted it here because I thought diy cablers would have a better idea than others.  All set now.  On with the cable photos!  I'll post mine when I'm done my recable.


----------



## ostewart

Quick phone PIC of a 10ft Sennheiser HD6XX cable I made (will post more when taken properly)


----------



## cute

What wire did you use?  10' must be spendy....


----------



## ostewart

Toxic cables copper. 24awg I think. Around £40 in cable + £15 for HD connectors + £4 for the jack. Can't remember the price of y-split


----------



## cogsand gears

ostewart said:


> Toxic cables copper. 24awg I think. Around £40 in cable + £15 for HD connectors + £4 for the jack. Can't remember the price of y-split


 
 I think there about £12 ish.


----------



## ostewart

So not to much in total really  more the time and patience, I really enjoy making them. Will be making a bunch so lots of pics to come. RCA to mini jack, RCA-RCA, LOD + mini-mini.


----------



## Toxic Cables

cogsand gears said:


> I think there about £12 ish.


 
 £7.50 actually.
  
 Oh, i thought you meant the HD650 connectors.
  
 The Y splitters are £12.


----------



## luisdent

rnb180 said:


> finished this pair. very gorgeous IMHO. looks very good in real life. better then the photos.


 
  
 Really old post, but those are super sexy.  Where did you get that grey heat shrink?


----------



## TrollDragon

luisdent said:


> Really old post, but those are super sexy.  Where did you get that grey heat shrink?


 

 RnB180 hasn't been online here in over two years... You might wait a while for that answer...


----------



## luisdent

trolldragon said:


> luisdent said:
> 
> 
> > Really old post, but those are super sexy.  Where did you get that grey heat shrink?
> ...


 
  
   Oh well.  Still sexy.


----------



## AgentXXL

luisdent said:


> rnb180 said:
> 
> 
> > finished this pair. very gorgeous IMHO. looks very good in real life. better then the photos.
> ...


 
  
 As others have said, you may wait a while for a response from the OP - but a quick Google search for 'grey heat shrink tubing' gave me lots of results.
  
 Dale


----------



## wje

A new balanced Hifiman cable.


----------



## mcluxun

luisdent said:


> Maybe that's my problem.  The cable I'm using doesn't really seem to have any memory.  It just flubs around.  If I twist it gently or tightly it just flops untwisted... So the only way to keep it twisted is by the wire's memory?  There's no other technique to somehow keep them twisted permanently?  Because even twists from memory of the cable would come untwisted it you spun them with your hand, right?  I don't want that.


 
 It confuses me that if you got both ends tied/soldered/heatshrinked how could it untwist?
 ultimate solution: heatshrink the whole wire.


----------



## luisdent

mcluxun said:


> luisdent said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe that's my problem.  The cable I'm using doesn't really seem to have any memory.  It just flubs around.  If I twist it gently or tightly it just flops untwisted... So the only way to keep it twisted is by the wire's memory?  There's no other technique to somehow keep them twisted permanently?  Because even twists from memory of the cable would come untwisted it you spun them with your hand, right?  I don't want that.
> ...


It's all good. I think it had to do with equally twisting each cable and not doing it in a way that results almost with one wrapped around the other. Once bound at the ends it definitely stayed twisted. I'll post pics of my mh1 recable once it' s finished.


----------



## smagicmans

I think I have found another hobby to do to add to my diy. great thread!


----------



## ostewart

As promised, pics of the 10ft cable


----------



## undersys

ostewart ; what Y splitter is that looks cool!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Unfortunately, the one's sold, come without my logo.


----------



## undersys

toxic cables said:


>


 
 Oh I see what you did there..


----------



## ostewart

Yeah, I don't work for frank, I'm just intoxicated like many others 

I think I'll have to recable my german maestro GMP 400 with silver plated copper soon.


----------



## mvrk10256

Made my HE-500s some "laying in bed" to use my e7. REDCO Mogami W2397 knockoff, black paracord. Amphenol 3.5mm and Hifiman connectors


----------



## luisdent

toxic cables said:


> Unfortunately, the one's sold, come without my logo.


 
  
 Is that snake real?  You should make a cable with that color theme...


----------



## ostewart

I had a busy night, made another Silver LOD for a friend, a silver mini-mini and some short silver RCA-RCA for between my iFi iTube and iCan.
Will post pics tomorrow. Got another HD600 cable to make, shorter this time. And a few other cables (mini to RCA as well)


----------



## Toxic Cables

luisdent said:


> Is that snake real?  You should make a cable with that color theme...


 
  
 Yes he is, it's the Toxic Cables mascot


----------



## noobhacker

DIY USB Cable, for more worklogs and infos check out here
  
  
 really love it


----------



## glunteer

noobhacker said:


> DIY USB Cable, for more worklogs and infos check out here
> 
> 
> really love it


 

 good job, noob !


----------



## phlashbios

Hi all, I searched this thread but could only come up with US suppliers.
  
 Can anyone point me in the direction of a supplier of cables and connectors in the UK that would be suitable for making DIY IEM cables?
 I'm not planning on going into business, this will just be for myself and possibly a couple of mates, so I am not interested in suppliers that will only deal in wholesale volumes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thank you for your time and any responses.


----------



## Darknet

phlashbios said:


> Hi all, I searched this thread but could only come up with US suppliers.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a supplier of cables and connectors in the UK that would be suitable for making DIY IEM cables?
> I'm not planning on going into business, this will just be for myself and possibly a couple of mates, so I am not interested in suppliers that will only deal in wholesale volumes
> ...




Hmm this question is better posted in the faq thread but Frank fron Toxic Cables is UK based I believe. Other then that, no clue.


----------



## Toxic Cables

darknet said:


> Hmm this question is better posted in the faq thread but Frank fron Toxic Cables is UK based I believe. Other then that, no clue.


 
  


phlashbios said:


> Hi all, I searched this thread but could only come up with US suppliers.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a supplier of cables and connectors in the UK that would be suitable for making DIY IEM cables?
> I'm not planning on going into business, this will just be for myself and possibly a couple of mates, so I am not interested in suppliers that will only deal in wholesale volumes
> ...


 
 You can drop me a PM with your needs 
  
 v  We sell all types of DIY wire and connectors.


----------



## phlashbios

darknet said:


> Hmm this question is better posted in the faq thread but Frank fron Toxic Cables is UK based I believe. Other then that, no clue.


 
  
 They seem to be a supplier of pre-made cables. It's the wire, connectors etc, I am looking to buy, to make my own cables?


----------



## FraGGleR

phlashbios said:


> Hi all, I searched this thread but could only come up with US suppliers.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a supplier of cables and connectors in the UK that would be suitable for making DIY IEM cables?
> I'm not planning on going into business, this will just be for myself and possibly a couple of mates, so I am not interested in suppliers that will only deal in wholesale volumes
> ...


 
 Send a PM or email to Toxic Cables.  Or you can order from a place like Lunashops which ships worldwide.  Also, since this is a gallery thread for posting pictures, please see this thread for more help on supplies and building:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread


----------



## phlashbios

Thank you all for your responses. Apologies for posting in the wrong place too.


----------



## cogsand gears

toxic cables said:


> You can drop me a PM with your needs
> 
> v  We sell all types of DIY wire and connectors.



 
You got PM.


----------



## cogsand gears

First LOD I have made in quite a while. Still in the 'house' style and with an incorporated micro USB charge socket. No more painting on this, I moved over to black milliput.


----------



## WALL-E

That what happened to my he 500 stock cable after a while ... (neverending fixing story!) it has prompted me to do my own diy cable on the simplest possible way, not complex strands just a simply twist, to be honest the cable was factory twisted what i did it was equally twisting each pair all together as per picture which allowed me to adjust length of the split by turning the Y splitter barrel.


----------



## PXSS

cogsand gears said:


>


 
 Cleanest work I've seen on a DIY epoxy connector!
 Props!
  
  
 Quote:


wall-e said:


>


 
 How'd you do that? That's freaking cool!
 So you're saying you can adjust the height of the y-split by twisting it in either a clockwise or counter-clockwise direction???
 Somehow I can't wrap my head around the concept. Can you explain how you did it a little more?


----------



## Toxic Cables

pxss said:


> How'd you do that? That's freaking cool!
> So you're saying you can adjust the height of the y-split by twisting it in either a clockwise or counter-clockwise direction???
> Somehow I can't wrap my head around the concept. Can you explain how you did it a little more?


 
 I would think that by twisting 2 wires together and then twisting the 2 lots of twisted wires together. When you again untwist them, you would end up with the original 2 lots of twisted wires and vice versa.
  
 Very nicely done.


----------



## WALL-E

pxss said:


> How'd you do that? That's freaking cool!
> So you're saying you can adjust the height of the y-split by twisting it in either a clockwise or counter-clockwise direction???
> Somehow I can't wrap my head around the concept. Can you explain how you did it a little more?


 
 Yep! in both directions.
 It is possible because the cable is twisted mechanically very precise, the twist are steady as u see on picture. I twisted them together in "mirror" way is like rope but each pair of the cables have "memory" twisted  them opposite (stresses in opposite directions) hold them steady without deformation, with the Y barrel works like a screw with nut.The hook-up wire used to make this headphone cable comes from DH LABS, is the T-20X Silver Sonic 20 awg type, stranded silver-plated copper the dielectric is pure PTFE in a very precise, pressurized extrusion process.I am bad in explaining things in English, sorry.


----------



## Toxic Cables

cogsand gears said:


> First LOD I have made in quite a while. Still in the 'house' style and with an incorporated micro USB charge socket. No more painting on this, I moved over to black milliput.


 
 Very nice work as always mate.


----------



## luisdent

My first DIY cable related project.  Pretty happy with it.


----------



## medosmas

Those are some nice photos. and nice cables.


----------



## cogsand gears

toxic cables said:


> Very nice work as always mate.


 
 Thanks Frank. Excellent wire as always! Burning in really nicely


----------



## PETEREK

Do you guys use a diy cable in your car? Here's my Auxilary input cable


----------



## medosmas

Cool, what brand plug? Looking for a plug that will accommodate a bigger cable.


----------



## wolfetan44

medosmas said:


> Cool, what brand plug? Looking for a plug that will accommodate a bigger cable.


 
 Looks like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rhodium-Plated-3-5mm-1-8-Stereo-Audio-Connector-1-pcs-/251351656113?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item3a85b9e6b1


----------



## SkyBleu

Hey guys...How do you solder the L/R/Ground onto a jack such as this one?
  
 http://www.lunashops.co.uk/images/upload/Image/gyl-3_5-gold-2.jpg


----------



## luisdent

skybleu said:


> Hey guys...How do you solder the L/R/Ground onto a jack such as this one?
> 
> http://www.lunashops.co.uk/images/upload/Image/gyl-3_5-gold-2.jpg



Not a great pic, but it looks like you can wrap the wire around the posts in the middle and solder. Worst case you don't "need" any attachment to solder. You can lay the wire flat against the metal and solder them together. It just won't be as strong unless you have the crimp or something holding the wires really well...

As for poles, it should be ground on the outside, right on the thicker center pole and left on the thinner center pole if it is how it looks.


----------



## Kamakahah

skybleu said:


> Hey guys...How do you solder the L/R/Ground onto a jack such as this one?
> 
> http://www.lunashops.co.uk/images/upload/Image/gyl-3_5-gold-2.jpg


 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread/945
  
 This page has the same question asked and basically answered. 
  
 Either way, it's a better thread to direct your questions since this one is for pictures.


----------



## SkyBleu

luisdent said:


> Not a great pic, but it looks like you can wrap the wire around the posts in the middle and solder. Worst case you don't "need" any attachment to solder. You can lay the wire flat against the metal and solder them together. It just won't be as strong unless you have the crimp or something holding the wires really well...
> 
> As for poles, it should be ground on the outside, right on the thicker center pole and left on the thinner center pole if it is how it looks.


 
 Very helpful information! Thank you. 
 I think that answers my question well and too the point.
  


kamakahah said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread/945
> 
> This page has the same question asked and basically answered.
> 
> Either way, it's a better thread to direct your questions since this one is for pictures.


 
 Apologies, won't happen again


----------



## Kamakahah

skybleu said:


> Very helpful information! Thank you.
> I think that answers my question well and too the point.
> 
> Apologies, won't happen again


 
  
 Sorry, It wasn't meant to sound critical or anything, just wanted to help. 
  
 Sometimes I forget that the internet doesn't attach voice inflections to the words. Everything just comes out cold and harsh.


----------



## SkyBleu

kamakahah said:


> Sorry, It wasn't meant to sound critical or anything, just wanted to help.
> 
> Sometimes I forget that the internet doesn't attach voice inflections to the words. Everything just comes out cold and harsh.


 
 Haha, I know. I just didn't know how to reply, so apologizing randomly always seems to work. Sorry for the misunderstanding! (See?) Lol


----------



## KimChee

medosmas said:


> Cool, what brand plug? Looking for a plug that will accommodate a bigger cable.




The dhc plug has a big opening in the back I made an 8 wire cable with one before


----------



## medosmas

Thanks, will look in to that, I've used the neutrik plug but drill out a bigger opening. Works just fine but wanted a already plug that didn't need work on.


----------



## TrollDragon

peterek said:


> Do you guys use a diy cable in your car? Here's my Auxilary input cable


 
  
 Here is the LOD I threw together for the car.


----------



## PETEREK

trolldragon said:


> Here is the LOD I threw together for the car.




Very nice!


----------



## medosmas

. Work truck cable when not using headphones.


----------



## PETEREK

medosmas said:


> Work truck cable when not using headphones.


 
 I have a Fiio E12 as well


----------



## PETEREK

wolfetan44 said:


> Looks like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rhodium-Plated-3-5mm-1-8-Stereo-Audio-Connector-1-pcs-/251351656113?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item3a85b9e6b1


 
  


medosmas said:


> Cool, what brand plug? Looking for a plug that will accommodate a bigger cable.


 
 Close, it's actually an Acrolink connector from Lunashops, but it is also Rhodium plated like the one you linked. Normally if I need more room for more wires, or thicker wires, I just drill the barrel of whatever connector I'm using out a little more.


----------



## PETEREK

Double/triple post. Sorry guys!


----------



## wolfetan44

peterek said:


> wolfetan44 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rhodium-Plated-3-5mm-1-8-Stereo-Audio-Connector-1-pcs-/251351656113?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item3a85b9e6b1
> ...


 
 Darn!


----------



## medosmas

on my civic si Lod to 3.5 mm


----------



## DefQon

yt4c is down or is the url wrong?


----------



## Armaegis

Super flexible cable, yet heavy Furutech connectors... feels like flinging bolas around (not that I'd throw them around mind you).


----------



## PXSS

armaegis said:


> Super flexible cable yet heavy connectors... feels like flinging bolas around (not that I'd throw them around mind you).


looool I'm sure you dont. 
Nice cable though! How *thick* is it?


----------



## Armaegis

It's not crazy thick... under an inch.


----------



## PXSS

For some reason I thought it was way bigger.
Looks great as always


----------



## Armaegis

Maybe I'll do an 8-strand spiral next...


----------



## Lohb

Do you need about 25% or so over your target length for a milloit 4-strand headphones braid ?
 My target is 1.5M and 0.12M taps interconnect with what I have.


----------



## PETEREK

It depends on how tight you want the braid to be, but I would say closer to 10-15% more for something looking like this.


----------



## Armaegis

lohb said:


> Do you need about 25% or so over your target length for a milloit 4-strand headphones braid ?
> My target is 1.5M and 0.12M taps interconnect with what I have.


 
  
 I started with 7 feet and finished with 6 when I made this one... (so roughly 15%)
  

 8 strand, moderately "tight" braid, paracord sleeving, ridiculous Furutech ends
  
 It was about the same reduction in length for the one I posted yesterday, which was only a 6 strand braid. For a looser braid like Casper posted, you'd probably be closer to 10%. I'd aim for 15% to be on the safe side, and to account for slight imbalances in finished wires lengths unless you happen to be perfectly symmetrical all the way through.


----------



## FrozenPanda

Finally succeeded on using type 1 paracord. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Prime using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FrozenPanda

I might have gone a bit overboard when I made this tiny Aux cable. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## luisdent

I just made a small mini as well.


----------



## Don Lehrer

frozenpanda said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That looks good, is it flexible? or just fixed?


----------



## brunk

Very clean looking Luisdent. Nice job!


----------



## TrollDragon

Small Mini here too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 We need to petition Neutrik for some short screw on barrels!


----------



## FrozenPanda

Yeah, its flexible enough to swing so that the plugs are touching however, I don't think I'll be swinging it back and forth too often. It does retain something close to a 60 degree angle


----------



## luisdent

brunk said:


> Very clean looking Luisdent. Nice job!



Thanks! 



trolldragon said:


> Small Mini here too...



Seriously! I love the shortened right angle i have from btg audio. That should be an option from neutrik.

We need to petition Neutrik for some short screw on barrels!


----------



## SkyBleu

-


----------



## DMinor

.


----------



## wje

skybleu said:


> So, I want to DIY a cable like the one that came with the DX50, except with right angled plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 We have a great thread for handling such questions, as this thread was designed as a gallery to show off our work.  Here's the thread where your questions can be applied:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread


----------



## SkyBleu

wje said:


> We have a great thread for handling such questions, as this thread was designed as a gallery to show off our work.  Here's the thread where your questions can be applied:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread



Ah yes, I keep forgetting! Sorry


----------



## TrollDragon

.


----------



## undersys

Custom USB cable, first one for me..


----------



## DMinor

Redid some of my LOD's to make them look husky. They even sound better.


----------



## Don Lehrer

dminor said:


> Redid some of my LOD's to make them look husky. They even sound better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
 Wow great work DMinor, I also think they should sond better


----------



## DMinor

don lehrer said:


> Wow great work DMinor, I also think they should sond better


 
  
 Thanks. Yes they do sound better. 
  
 I believe for some wires how they are isolated and jacketed may have influence on audio travel path, thus sound quality.


----------



## ostewart

3.5mm to RCA pure silver (2ft):



Short pure silver RCA's:



Pure silver mini-mini and LOD:


----------



## Zashoomin

ostewart said:


> 3.5mm to RCA pure silver (2ft):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very nicely done.  Looks like you got all the cables from Toxic. Love their stuff.


----------



## ostewart

Yeah cables, y-split and LOD connector is from toxic cables. Jacks either pailiccs from lunashops or generic from eBay.


----------



## Toxic Cables

ostewart said:


> Yeah cables, y-split and LOD connector is from toxic cables. Jacks either pailiccs from lunashops or generic from eBay.


 
 We have those generic jacks but in silver for £1 each, just for future reference. 
  
 Nice work on the cables.


----------



## ostewart

toxic cables said:


> We have those generic jacks but in silver for £1 each, just for future reference.
> 
> Nice work on the cables.




Thanks for the info, may purchase some at some point.


----------



## luisdent

Made two more cables to use with my switch/amps/etc. getting the lengths perfect was difficult as it is hard to get the braid exactly the same when cutting/stripping the lengths of wire for where you solder everything. But i got them within about 1/8 of an inch of each other, so i'm happy.

 



EDIT: my ab switch mini cables are done.


----------



## alrgeez

where are you guys sourcing your LOD connectors? best place to get them in the states?


----------



## TrollDragon

My LOD ends have all been repurposed from Dollar store cables... Cable is bad but the 30 pin connectors repurpose very nicely!


----------



## DMinor

Last night I felt a little bit bored so I decided to recable a LOD using the VALabs rhodium plug. The plug is even bigger than the Viablue.


----------



## PXSS

alrgeez said:


> where are you guys sourcing your LOD connectors? best place to get them in the states?


 
 Podgizmo is where I used to get my LOD connectors


----------



## luisdent

Mh1 with Neutrik connector with heat shrink stress relief, custom cord lock slider, shirt clip, shorter than previous recable length.


----------



## Kamakahah

luisdent said:


> Mh1 with Neutrik connector with heat shrink stress relief, custom cord lock slider, shirt clip, shorter than previous recable length.


 
  
 What cable did you use?
  
 Also, maybe I'm missing something, but are you using a different material for each ear? Looks like copper going to one and silver/spc to the other.


----------



## luisdent

kamakahah said:


> luisdent said:
> 
> 
> > Mh1 with Neutrik connector with heat shrink stress relief, custom cord lock slider, shirt clip, shorter than previous recable length.
> ...



It's bare copper to the left ear and tinned copper to the right. No silver though. It's 24 gauge, flexible, stranded cable.


----------



## ostewart

You should have used pure copper as signal to both and the tinned for ground, always try to use the same material for both sides of the signal, and ground.

Nice cable though


----------



## ostewart

Yet another cable, pure silver Rean 3.5mm to RCA interconnect


----------



## AlanHell

ostewart said:


> Yet another cable, pure silver Rean 3.5mm to RCA interconnect


 

 Wow, nice!
  
 Where did you get your Y splitter?


----------



## ostewart

alanhell said:


> Wow, nice!
> 
> Where did you get your Y splitter?




Toxic cables.


----------



## luisdent

ostewart said:


> You should have used pure copper as signal to both and the tinned for ground, always try to use the same material for both sides of the signal, and ground.
> 
> Nice cable though



I don't notice any difference in sound, but that's a really good idea. I didn't even think of that. . Thanks.


----------



## AlanHell

ostewart said:


> Toxic cables.


 

 lol, last time I ordered, they did not ship my product and refund my money~~~~~
 I guess I will stay within North American Venders~~~~


----------



## ostewart

I make my own with their materials. Frank is a great cable maker but always has lots of orders so it takes him a while to make and ship the cables.


----------



## AlanHell

I am just buying wires~~~ But I guess they run too busy~~~~~~
  
  
 It is actually hard to get your hands on some good OCC wires with less than $1/feet price.
 That is a shame!


----------



## kuko61

My first attempt to build own cables for my vintage Sennheiser headphone "collection".
 I use Van Damme starquad cable, 6,3mm Neutrik connectors and Acrolink connectors for Sennheiser headphones.


----------



## Toxic Cables

alanhell said:


> lol, last time I ordered, they did not ship my product and refund my money~~~~~
> I guess I will stay within North American Venders~~~~
> 
> I am just buying wires~~~ But I guess they run too busy~~~~~~


 
 DIY parts are always in stock and ready to ship, there would be no reason for me to not have shipped anyone's DIY order and refund instead.
  
 If you want to discuss this any further PM me, but i don't rememeber ever having to refund a payment on a DIY order because i was unable to send.


----------



## AlanHell

toxic cables said:


> DIY parts are always in stock and ready to ship, there would be no reason for me to not have shipped anyone's DIY order and refund instead.
> 
> If you want to discuss this any further PM me, but i don't rememeber ever having to refund a payment on a DIY order because i was unable to send.


 

 Well, PM send~~~~~
 I am not here to destroy your business 
 So, just relax.
 I am pretty sure you are a good vender~~~~~
 Just some past experience that may occur as a one time error~~~


----------



## Kamakahah

alanhell said:


> Well, PM send~~~~~
> I am not here to destroy your business
> So, just relax.
> I am pretty sure you are a good vender~~~~~
> Just some past experience that may occur as a one time error~~~


 
  
 The "~~~~~" are freaking me out. It's like the end of your sentences are shooting me with lasers.


----------



## AlanHell

kamakahah said:


> The "~~~~~" are freaking me out. It's like the end of your sentences are shooting me with lasers.


 

 That is exactly what I meant to do 
  
 P.S.
 When I am writing formally, I never use them. But with speaking tone, I tend to let it out very often~~~


----------



## luisdent

alanhell said:


> kamakahah said:
> 
> 
> > The "~~~~~" are freaking me out. It's like the end of your sentences are shooting me with lasers.
> ...



Are those your custom cables? =~~~~~~~~=


----------



## RoMee

My latest LOD.


----------



## SkyBleu

romee said:


> My latest LOD.



Neat


----------



## Don Lehrer

romee said:


> My latest LOD.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
 Wow, that looks so small and BTW marvelous work man, congrats


----------



## vincent215

quick question guys: where can I buy USB connectors?


----------



## PETEREK

romee said:


> My latest LOD.


 
 That's awesome.


----------



## RoMee

don lehrer said:


> Wow, that looks so small and BTW marvelous work man, congrats


 


skybleu said:


> Neat


 


peterek said:


> That's awesome.


 
  
 Thanks


----------



## kuko61

DIY cable for my Senn's


----------



## PETEREK

Inside the ATH-M50's I just made detachable. I can't help it.

  
 And the cable I made for it. 2 Rean 3.5mm connectors to Canare star quad stripped of everything, and then heat shrinked and covered with paracord.


----------



## TrollDragon

peterek said:


> Inside the ATH-M50's I just made detachable. I can't help it.
> 
> And the cable I made for it. It Canare star quad stripped of everything, and then heat shrinked and then covered with paracord.


 
 Excellent work as always!


----------



## PETEREK

trolldragon said:


> Excellent work as always!


 
 Thanks buddy


----------



## hoosterw

luisdent said:


> I've been looking for a mini to micro usb. have any of those?


 

 No Only type A and mini type A. srry


----------



## RoMee

For my Yamaha PRO400.

  
 Made a new cable for my S500.


----------



## luisdent

peterek said:


> Inside the ATH-M50's I just made detachable. I can't help it.
> 
> 
> 
> And the cable I made for it. 2 Rean 3.5mm connectors to Canare star quad stripped of everything, and then heat shrinked and covered with paracord.


Nice. How did you fit the paracord and? Heatshrink through the rean connector. I can't barely get heatshrink to fit with only three 24awg wires...


----------



## PETEREK

Well I think the Canare is 26 awg for starters, I left the wires twisted the way they were in the stock sleeve, and then just heat shrunk it and put the paracord over that. However, I did have to widen the hole on my Rean connectors barrel a little bit. I just stuck the tip of my wire cutters in there and spun it around for a while, the hole had to be quite a bit wider. IMPROVISE.


----------



## cute

romee said:


> .
> 
> Made a new cable for my S500.


 
  
 Hey, nice looking cable, what color and type paracord is that?  Where did you source?
  
 Thanks


----------



## RoMee

cute said:


> Hey, nice looking cable, what color and type paracord is that?  Where did you source?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 I got it from here.
http://www.varflex.com/products.html
  
 BTW it's not paracord.


----------



## cute

romee said:


> cute said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, nice looking cable, what color and type paracord is that?  Where did you source?
> ...


 
  
 Can you be more specific?  What is it?


----------



## ostewart

6ft copper HD6XX cable for user CaptZ (had some cable lying around)


----------



## luisdent

Just made a 3.5mm extension cable tonight.  Used a softer more flexible copper wire this time.  Really love it.


----------



## ostewart

Is that the same as the cable i used, flexible from toxic cables?


----------



## luisdent

ostewart said:


> Is that the same as the cable i used, flexible from toxic cables?



Honestly i've had this cable lying around forever and have no idea where i got it. I can't remember. But it's really awesome. I've had it for years and haven't used it because i only had that short amount left, i decided to use it for this and now i want a spool of it. Haha


----------



## Qsilver2001

Some of the CIEM cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  

  
  
  
 Here is one for my Note 3 (with mic)


----------



## Varoudis

any recommendations to buy good but a bit flexible cable to make something for my hd25? Ebay links? (EU/UK maybe?)
 I also remember seeing the Senns headphone connectors somewhere online but I can't remember?!
  
 thanks


----------



## ostewart

varoudis said:


> any recommendations to buy good but a bit flexible cable to make something for my hd25? Ebay links? (EU/UK maybe?)
> I also remember seeing the Senns headphone connectors somewhere online but I can't remember?!
> 
> thanks


 
  
 Toxic cables


----------



## Varoudis

ostewart said:


> Toxic cables


 
 am i missing something? on the diy section there one 3 things  (nothing for senns or cables..)


----------



## Kamakahah

varoudis said:


> am i missing something? on the diy section there one 3 things  (nothing for senns or cables..)


 
  
 You'll have to PM/email Frank (the owner) about the DIY offerings. He plans on posting a list HERE when he finds the time. That is also where you should ask additional questions about DIY cables. 
  


varoudis said:


> any recommendations to buy good but a bit flexible cable to make something for my hd25? Ebay links? (EU/UK maybe?)
> I also remember seeing the Senns headphone connectors somewhere online but I can't remember?!
> 
> thanks


 
  
  
 PlusSound audio has a nice silver-plated copper that is very flexible/soft feeling insulation as well as reasonably priced. I do recommend buying it off of their main site rather than ebay to save a few dollars on shipping. They also have a nice 75-strand copper that comes in various colors and is quite flexible, but it's a bit more expensive. 
  
 Artemis cables also has some good stuff on eBay if you want a slightly bigger awg.


----------



## PETEREK

kamakahah said:


> You'll have to PM/email Frank (the owner) about the DIY offerings. He plans on posting a list HERE when he finds the time. That is also where you should ask additional questions about DIY cables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I have used the PlusSound silver plated copper, it is nice and flexible. And I believe it's only $1/foot. Not too bad.


----------



## Zashoomin

peterek said:


> I have used the PlusSound silver plated copper, it is nice and flexible. And I believe it's only $1/foot. Not too bad.


 
 +1.  Very nice cables.  But they do tend to be thinner than most others I have worked with.  If you are buying from plussound I highly suggest going with the 26awg unless its for iems.


----------



## Kamakahah

Always been happy with my Qables orders. Surprisingly affordable shipping to the states and some product availability that I have trouble finding elsewhere. 

I think that price is a little much for that particular Canare, but that may be good for EU. Could just be that I've been spoiled by Redco bulk cable price. 

Back to the point of the thread.
Recent mod and cable pics:


----------



## head-hi

Here's a cool little work table I just ordered:
  
 http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Headphone-Music-Exponent-Tempered-Glass-Top-Desk/8355728/product.html


----------



## PXSS

head-hi said:


> Here's a cool little work table I just ordered:
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Headphone-Music-Exponent-Tempered-Glass-Top-Desk/8355728/product.html


Thanks! Just got myself a new beerpong table! Errrr... Work Station.


----------



## Toxic Cables

head-hi said:


> Here's a cool little work table I just ordered:
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Headphone-Music-Exponent-Tempered-Glass-Top-Desk/8355728/product.html


 
 A glass top workbench.


----------



## head-hi

toxic cables said:


> A glass top workbench.


 
 I'm not gonna be banging my soldering iron on the thing.


----------



## 96rubberduckys

ostewart said:


> 6ft copper HD6XX cable for user CaptZ (had some cable lying around)


 
 Hey I've seen those sennheiser plugs around on lunashops. How are they?


----------



## ostewart

They are easy to work with and inexpensive. The quality is not bad, I will be using them again. Also frank sells them at £1 a piece, so you can't go wrong.


----------



## tgeml

Sennheiser HD-580 Cable

*Sleeve:* TechFlex Rattlesnake (1/4 & 1/8 Inch)
*Cable: *Canare L4E6S Quad Star 8FT
*Termination:* Cardas HPSC / Neutrik NP3X-B
*Approximate Materials Cost*: $70
  
  

  
  
 This was my first true DIY Cable, doing the proper research. I think i did pretty well for my first attempt? All connections were soldered with the cardas silver solder, made great connections!
 It's nice making your own cables, you save so much money!(a comparable cable would be 200+)


----------



## Lohb

tgeml said:


> Sennheiser HD-580 Cable
> 
> *Sleeve:* TechFlex Rattlesnake (1/4 & 1/8 Inch)
> *Cable: *Canare L4E6S Quad Star 8FT
> ...


 

 Excellent. Very nice. The sleeve would look great with Audeze LCD 2/3 I'd imagine.


----------



## DMinor

I really like this look with the Pailiccs plug wrapped with a dual-wall heavy-duty heat shrink. It took a long time to shrink it and I had to raise my Hakoo's temp to 899F.


----------



## larken

Been making cables for my own use for a while now,  thought it'll be fun to share some of those that's still with me.
  
 3.5mm to 3 pin mini xlr (for my AKG q701s), using copper wire I got from BTG.
  
  
 Random usb cable (8 strand SPC); made it while I was learning how to make cables, pretty wasteful, now that I think about it.

 Cable for tf10s; SPC from BTG, viablu 3.5mm.

 trrs to trrs cable, 8 strand (copper from stripped mogami 2893, which is the same thing as the stuff from btg)

 6.3mm to 3.5mm female extension cable; mogami 2534


----------



## Zashoomin

larken said:


> Been making cables for my own use for a while now,  thought it'll be fun to share some of those that's still with me.
> 
> 3.5mm to 3 pin mini xlr (for my AKG q701s), using copper wire I got from BTG.
> 
> ...


 
 These look fantastic.  Good job


----------



## RoMee

Made a couple of cables for my modded phones.
  
 Brainwavz HM3 with semi-open mod, detachable cable, angled pads, etc.
 Canare quad cable, neutrik straight plug, and switchcraft right angle plug.

  
  
 Ultrasone iCans. I opened it up completely blocked off the ports at the bottom and other places so all the air exit the cup. Replaced the baffle with a custom carbon fiber baffle.
 Stripped the canare cable, braided it, and sleeved it with techflex and left over fiberglass sleeve. Sennheiser plug.


----------



## mrAdrian

romee said:


> Made a couple of cables for my modded phones.
> 
> Brainwavz HM3 with semi-open mod, detachable cable, angled pads, etc.
> Canare quad cable, neutrik straight plug, and switchcraft right angle plug.
> ...


 
  
 That is very, very good work!


----------



## vantt1

Some rewired sets of mine:
  
Rewired Sony MDR-zx300 with inline mic and Android media controls (taken from a stock Samsung Galaxy S4 headset)











  
Rewired Samsung non-IEM earbud with 15 mm driver (IEM driver was 8 mm) and bass reflex ports, now has an inline mic and Android media controls (taken from a stock Samsung Galaxy S3 headset)










  
Weird 5 conductor plug Sony MDR-NC33 to normal 3 conductor plug (ANC guts used in other headphone):















  
Ronin Nomaster Bluetooth Stereo headphones turned wired (internals used in other headphone):










  
Experimental DIY active nosie cancelling supra aural headphone (used to be the Ronin Nomasters) (internal components from 5 conductor Sony MDR-NC33):










  
Rewired Beats Studio (old); Beats ANC circuit removed, ANC mics cut and Bluetooth stereo headphone (from Ronin Nomasters) circuit installed with lithium ion battery in place of AAA battery compartment:
















 
  
Rewired Sennheiser HD201; Y cable to single sided conversion and built in amplifier (Beats ANC circuit, mediocre ANC removed):


----------



## ostewart

Latest: Copper 3.5mm - 3.5mm, 1ft long, made with left over materials. Using the super flexible copper from toxic cables. 4 strand litz braid sheathed with nylon.


----------



## Armaegis

Made myself a dual XLR-3(m) to XLR-4(f) adapter, since I'll be running my HE-6 off two monos...
  

  
 6 wire, 18 gauge, paracord sleeving
 standard three wire braid, joined together into a six strand half round braid (it actually looks different on the other side, but I forgot to get a picture of it)


----------



## Armaegis

Some XLR interconnects...
 - Neutrik connectors
 - Furutech FA-200 wire
  

  
 These were a pain in the butt to make. Even after snipping out the bottom of the Neutrik strain relief, the Furutech cable is actually too thick to fit, and I didn't want to strip out the jacket, so I wound up using a stepped drill bit and boring out the connector by hand...
  

  

  
  
 asdf


----------



## Sorensiim

Recently got back into making my own cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hirose 6P (Ibasso balanced) -> Heir Audio Magnus SPC -> Angled (c)iem connectors.
  

  

 No memory wire, supremely comfortable for extended use!
  
 Picked up a used set of HD595 and reterminated them to 4-pin mini-xlr and made adapters from mini-xlr to Hirose and 3.5mm.
  

  
 For my (c)iem cable I've skipped the rubber jacket for the Hirose to shorten it as the added protection isn't really needed for an iem cable.

  
 Solid core silver mini-to-mini made from a cable I had lying around that was too stiff for use with iems.

  

  
 ...now I'm just waiting for parts to arrive for my next project, happy to be back in this hobby


----------



## luisdent

sorensiim said:


> Recently got back into making my own cables
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How did you get the right angle jacks that short?  I assume you cut them with a saw or something, but how do they stay together?


----------



## Sorensiim

luisdent said:


> How did you get the right angle jacks that short?  I assume you cut them with a saw or something, but how do they stay together?




They're regular angled Neutrik plugs, I just leave out the barrel when putting them back together. The angled parts are held in place by a few drops of glue


----------



## luisdent

sorensiim said:


> luisdent said:
> 
> 
> > How did you get the right angle jacks that short?  I assume you cut them with a saw or something, but how do they stay together?
> ...


 
  
 Oh my.  lol  That better be some super-dee-duper glue


----------



## Sorensiim

luisdent said:


> Oh my.  lol  That better be some super-dee-duper glue


 
 Just a few drops of Loctite actually - the rubber grommets help as well:

 Cut the strain relief, pull the grommet off the barrel, add a few drops of super glue and put the whole thing back together - without the barrel.


----------



## TrollDragon

I use a little Gorilla Glue on mine, still can be taken apart if needed.


----------



## MoonSung

armaegis said:


> Made myself a dual XLR-3(m) to XLR-4(f) adapter, since I'll be running my HE-6 off two monos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How come you used 6 conductors over 4? How'd you solder them. I'm about to make one for myself but was thinking of just 4 cables


----------



## Armaegis

moonsung said:


> How come you used 6 conductors over 4? How'd you solder them. I'm about to make one for myself but was thinking of just 4 cables


 
  
 I prefer a 3-wire braid over a 2-wire twist, and a 6-wire braid simply looks nicer than a 4-wire one.
  
 The extra wires were just the shielding wires, connected to pin-1 of the 3-pin XLRs and the barrel of the 4-pin XLR.


----------



## Toxic Cables

sorensiim said:


> Just a few drops of Loctite actually - the rubber grommets help as well:
> 
> Cut the strain relief, pull the grommet off the barrel, add a few drops of super glue and put the whole thing back together - without the barrel.


 
 A drop of glue on each side of the plastic insulator/strain relief also helps keep them together.


----------



## ostewart

The unused barrel can then be used as a great looking y-split


----------



## PXSS

ostewart said:


> The unused barrel can then be used as a great looking y-split


Or not so great looking y-split =P


----------



## ostewart

I have the casing of a viablue small 3.5mm jack as a y-split and it looks great, will be using the left over neutrik one too.


----------



## PXSS

Viablues barrels make great y-splits, so do valabs. I've never personally liked the looks of neutrik or switchcraft barrels though so I tend to avoid them.

My personal favorite has got to be woodies from yew audio or bracelet beads.


----------



## saer

Very nice work here guys, definitely making me want to delve into trying this out!


----------



## larken

Recable of my DT880 for dual entry, terminating into a 3 pin mini xlr (for use with my other cable for AKG Q701).
  
  
  

  
  
 Close up shots of the 8 strand braid:


----------



## Sorensiim

ostewart said:


> I have the casing of a viablue small 3.5mm jack as a y-split and it looks great, will be using the left over neutrik one too.


 
 Pro tip: Acetone will clean the black paint off the Neutrik barrel, leaving you with a rustic, worn-looking brass barrel.


----------



## ostewart

Thanks for the tip, could even sand it to give it a brushed look.


----------



## drgazza

Hello to all!
 do you think it is possible to build a cable that has
 (2 x 3.5mm male stereo)   >---- (1 x 3.5mm female stereo)
  
 i want connet my 2 source with only one headset 
  
 of course I'll do a manual switch, putting in play or stop one of the two sources

 Or maybe someone knows something similar to Fiio HS2 but that does not cost much?
  
 thank in advance,


----------



## PXSS

You would need a switch in the chain. Would not want one of your amps getting blown or something by having both output connected...


----------



## ostewart

Recabled German Maestro GMP 400 with Toxic Cables flexible copper cable, Neutrik 6.3mm Jack, Viablue case as y-split and Nylon sheathing. Used the original Strain reliefs on the housing.


----------



## TrollDragon

Some connectors arrived today from good ole lunashops, 2 of each...

  
 Then I terminated some cables with the two on the left...

  
 The 6 braid IC had the Neutrik right angle on it for a while, but I switched it back to the other cable for a LOD to use my X3 in the car.
  
 The Yarbo Audiophile GY-3.5GB is a nice, decent, easy to work with quality connector.
 The Ranko Acoustics REP-100 is just this side of junk, I don't know if these are lunashop ripoffs or the real product but the tolerance on that screw is very sloppy so you might want to be careful if you intend to use them, or better yet don't even bother with the RK ones at all.
  
 The first connectors screw stripped and I DID NOT over torque it, could have been a bad connector but the second one didn't feel much better.  YMMV


----------



## MrEleventy

Oh, boo. The RK ones looked interesting since it's slim. nm then.


----------



## SkyBleu

I can vouch for the bad qualit of the RK jacks. I had one on an upgrade cable I had bought, and the thing is loose, and not exactly repairable.


----------



## glunteer

trolldragon said:


> Some connectors arrived today from good ole lunashops, 2 of each...
> 
> 
> Then I terminated some cables with the two on the left...
> ...


 
 good job !
  
     


 which paracord  you used in cable pailiccs ? (right)


----------



## TrollDragon

glunteer said:


> good job !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!
The right one is just Black 550 and the left one is Titanium 550.


----------



## glunteer

trolldragon said:


> Thanks!
> The right one is just Black 550 and the left one is Titanium 550.


 
 thanks


----------



## Sorensiim

Lunashops would be so much more useful if they would at least be honest about which parts are fakes and which (if any) are genuine.


----------



## TrollDragon

sorensiim said:


> Lunashops would be so much more useful if they would at least be honest about which parts are fakes and which (if any) are genuine.


I've considered trying some ViaBlue connectors but was never sure about the ones at lunashops...


----------



## Sorensiim

trolldragon said:


> I've considered trying some ViaBlue connectors but was never sure about the ones at lunashops...


 
 Viablue are _delicious _but I'd never order them from Lunashops. I was always a bit sceptical but after getting some stupendously obvious fake stuff from them, I've just stopped using them.


----------



## Idsardi

My first try.
  
 Two RCA's cables using Neutrik plugs, Canare L46E wire and some black paracord.


----------



## PETEREK

I got my Alpha Pads for my D2K in the mail yesterday, so I whipped up another portable cable for them 
 Simple 3.5' Mogami totally stripped of insulation and that paper crap, I sleeved the bottom half in black paracord and clear heat shrinked (heat shrunk?) after the Y split, which is made from a Pailiccs barrel, and then the cable is terminated to dual 3-pin Rean Mini XLRs and a 3.5mm Pailiccs connector on the other end.


----------



## ostewart

Gotta love Pailiccs jacks


----------



## PETEREK

Yeah I really do. They're a little more pricey than the Neutrik/Reans but they look as good or better than those that are 3 or 4x more expensive. I really think the Viablue and the like are more appealing because everyone knows they're more expensive. They're like the Apple of connectors. They do the same thing, but with a bigger price tag.


----------



## ostewart

I like viablue for looks, but they are awkward to work with as the solder tabs are tiny.


----------



## PETEREK

If I remember correctly, they're similar to the Pailiccs, right?


----------



## ostewart

Smaller...


----------



## PETEREK

Well I guess that's smaller, but on a Pailiccs the ground is not separate from the other two, so that could be harder to work with. I was having a hard time getting my barrel to thread onto the connector because of the angle I soldered the ground at. I ended up taking it off and resoldering it.


----------



## luisdent

How would you solder the ring post on that? Just contact solder or wrap the wire around the post? Or am i missing something?

And what is the screw for? Just to hold the back part together with the main body? Or does it provide any other clamping force or something for the wires?


----------



## PETEREK

luisdent said:


> How would you solder the ring post on that? Just contact solder or wrap the wire around the post? Or am i missing something?
> 
> And what is the screw for? Just to hold the back part together with the main body? Or does it provide any other clamping force or something for the wires?


 
 I didn't have any problem soldering to it when I repaired the HPL cable for my Westone 4 that had a 3.5 Viablue on it. Just make sure you have a good solder on there and it should be good. The screw furthest back on the barrel is where the strain relief is. 
  
 Here's that cable:

  
 I guess I didn't take any close ups of the connector.


----------



## luisdent

peterek said:


> luisdent said:
> 
> 
> > How would you solder the ring post on that? Just contact solder or wrap the wire around the post? Or am i missing something?
> ...


So you just lay the wire against the contact and solder?


----------



## PETEREK

luisdent said:


> So you just lay the wire against the contact and solder?


 
  
 More or less, yeah.


----------



## ostewart

Yeah i have no problems soldering the viablue, as i make a lot of LOD's which have smaller contacts. But i prefer the pailiccs to work with


----------



## PETEREK

Pailiccs are probably my favorite to work with and the best looking IMO.


----------



## TrollDragon

peterek said:


> Pailiccs are probably my favorite to work with and the best looking IMO.


 
 Now you know you *just want* to touch a soldering iron to a set of $450 WBT RCA Plugs...


----------



## luisdent

trolldragon said:


> peterek said:
> 
> 
> > Pailiccs are probably my favorite to work with and the best looking IMO.
> ...


 
  
 I'll stick with my $0.89 neutriks  hahaha


----------



## 65535

Where so you get Neutrik RCA connectors for $0.89 I pay $16 per pair.


----------



## luisdent

65535 said:


> Where so you get Neutrik RCA connectors for $0.89 I pay $16 per pair.


 
  
 I was kidding.  I meant the neutrik 3.5 jacks.  Not the RCA.  I'll stick with those.   RCA are more expensive.
  
 UPDATE:
 I just found these:
 http://www.daleproaudio.com/p-4071-neutrik-nys352-rca-male-connector.aspx
  
 BAM!  $.89 haha
  
 They don't look half as good, but they might still work fine, haven't tried them.


----------



## ostewart

Personally i used these RCA's, fine for what i needed and cheap:
 http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2327
  
 not $0.89 though, $6 a pair.


----------



## luisdent

ostewart said:


> Personally i used these RCA's, fine for what i needed and cheap:
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2327
> 
> not $0.89 though, $6 a pair.


 
  
 Those look much nicer and still not bad for a pair.  Not bad at all.


----------



## PETEREK

trolldragon said:


> Now you know you *just want* to touch a soldering iron to a set of $450 WBT RCA Plugs...


 





 I would just sit and stare at them all night.


----------



## mrAdrian

peterek said:


> I would just sit and stare at them all night.


 
 Thinking why, why did you spend so much money on them...
  
 And maybe how, how to sell it to someone else at little cost..


----------



## luisdent

A 3.5 TRS to 1/4" TS Y-adapter I made for a friend:
  

  
 Paracord for the sleeve, neutrik nys series connectors and a bit of heatshrink for the split...  Very flexible.


----------



## ostewart

Silver 3.5mm - 3.5mm interconnect, Toxic Cables silver cable, Cardas silver solder, Sennheiser branded jacks:


----------



## Varoudis

ostewart said:


> Silver 3.5mm - 3.5mm interconnect, Toxic Cables silver cable, Cardas silver solder, Sennheiser branded jacks:


How much ist he tx silver cable? I assume you got just the cable per meter. Is it a single core silver?


----------



## ostewart

It's stranded. £5 per foot.


----------



## Varoudis

5 a foot for one cable or braided?


----------



## PXSS

varoudis said:


> 5 a foot for one cable or braided?


1 foot of wire


----------



## RockCrayfish

ostewart said:


> Silver 3.5mm - 3.5mm interconnect, Toxic Cables silver cable, Cardas silver solder, Sennheiser branded jacks:


 
  
 That looks great! I'm jealous...


----------



## ostewart

It kinda sticks out a little, but in coat pockets it's fine. Couldn't use L jacks anyway as they would block the volume control. I'm happy with it the way it is  (sounds awesome)


----------



## zitounesup

After a while with Moon cables that I found too much rigid and annoying, I decided to make my own headphone cables!
 I finally gathered all the pieces, sat down and realised the below pieces.
  
 My balanced RSA cable - 28 AWG 7N Pure UP-OCC Stranded Silver Plated Copper Custom Wire
  
  

  
  
 My 4 foot CIEM cable - 26 AWG 7N Pure Cryo Stranded Silver + Copper Type 2 Litz Custom Wire
  
 I love the dual color of the copper (2/5) together with the silver (3/5) 
  
 
  
 This is a very flexible cable, simply made with no separator other than heat sink.
 Everything is sold with Mundorf Supreme Silver/Gold solder. Epoxy glue is filled up in both connectors and RSA plug to increase the strength and make sure the cables do not pop out.
  
  
  
 The rig: CLAS -dB with RSA 71b Amp and Heir Audio 4A CIEM


----------



## zitounesup

ostewart didn't you want to use low profile male jacks instead (L shape) ?


----------



## ostewart

I prefer straight jacks over the L shaped. I know I could use epoxy but I prefer using the housing that comes with the jacks.
  
 Another cable (made for a fellow head-fier CaptZ, for his AKG K501 that he will recable)
  
 It is 14ft long, copper cable from Toxic Cables, sheathed in nylon, housing from a neutrik L jack as the y-split, also a jack from Toxic cables.


----------



## PETEREK

Here's a cable I made for someone to use with their B&W P7's. That 2.5mm jack was the slimmest I could find, but it's a 4 pole. It was a pain keeping it thin enough to fit into the P7's wire channel that is behind their ear pads. He sent me a template of the size the cable needs to be to still fit in there. It should be arriving at his house today so we will see if it still works. I think it should.
  

  

  
 I had to use a grinder at my job to take the threading off the 2.5mm connector to slim it up even more. I ended up just soldering both the mic and ground soldering points to the ground wire to make sure it worked with the 2.5mm 3-pole chassis. I still have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Sorensiim

I got creative with the tools today as well... Took a rotating steel brush to a Neutrik barrel:
  

  
 Will be using it as a cinch on the SPC cable I'm making


----------



## ostewart

Sweet, as you see on my cable above I used one for the y-split, I like it in black for the y-split, goes with the nylon sheathing


----------



## Sorensiim

ostewart said:


> Sweet, as you see on my cable above I used one for the y-split, I like it in black for the y-split, goes with the nylon sheathing


 
 Working damn good as a cinch:
  

 (My first quad braid btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## ostewart

Looks great!


----------



## The Dark Shadow

My first proper attempt at making a cable, a bit ghetto but I like the result and since the original cable is broken and this works fine it'll do.
  
 Done with an old paracord I had lying around, a ferrite bead from an old power supply to cover the Y split (just for looks), 10 years old heat shrink  and a Neutrik 1/4 right angle plug.
  

  
 It's a bit rough on the Hifiman plug end, mainly the heat shrink doesn't end straight but I can always fix it later.


----------



## TrollDragon

the dark shadow said:


> My first proper attempt at making a cable, a bit ghetto but I like the result and since the original cable is broken and this works fine it'll do.


 
 Nothing "ghetto" about that cable.


----------



## 65535

Made up a couple of pairs of RCA cables. 

Neutrik Profi
Mogami W2893
Tech flex Multifilament 3/16"
1' each


----------



## luisdent

trolldragon said:


> the dark shadow said:
> 
> 
> > My first proper attempt at making a cable, a bit ghetto but I like the result and since the original cable is broken and this works fine it'll do.
> ...


 
  
 Unless ghetto means sexy.


----------



## The Dark Shadow

trolldragon said:


> Nothing "ghetto" about that cable.


 
  
  


luisdent said:


> Unless ghetto means sexy.


 
  
 Ahah, thanks I guess I meant ghetto more for the materials used, maybe frugal would have been a better choice!


----------



## Armaegis

65535 said:


> Made up a couple of pairs of RCA cables.
> 
> Neutrik Profi
> Mogami W2893
> ...


 
  
 I keep wanting to try out those Neutrik jacks, but they're quite pricey... any chance you have a pic of their internals?


----------



## 65535

armaegis said:


> I keep wanting to try out those Neutrik jacks, but they're quite pricey... any chance you have a pic of their internals?


 
  
 They're excellent connectors, I really like having the cable clamp. The only other RCA that I know of that has it is one Rean model but it's much less attractive.


----------



## RoMee

I didn't want the mediabridge cable everyone buy with their X1 so I made a quick one using a Canare star quad and sleeved with basic paracord.


----------



## LoliPok

romee said:


> I didn't want the mediabridge cable everyone buy with their X1 so I made a quick one using a Canare star quad and sleeved with basic paracord.



Hello, your cable looks nice but i see on the photo pair of jacks, why?


----------



## MrEleventy

lolipok said:


> Hello, your cable looks nice but i see on the photo pair of jacks, why?


 The cable on the x1 is removable.


----------



## Capt. Z

I did not make this cable myself but had commissioned ostewart to do so. As always he did an excellent job.
  
 I 'only' added the black and red heat shrink and installed it.
  



 original cable
  


 Toxic cable
   Quote:


ostewart said:


> I prefer straight jacks over the L shaped. I know I could use epoxy but I prefer using the housing that comes with the jacks.
> 
> Another cable (made for a fellow head-fier CaptZ, for his AKG K501 that he will recable)
> 
> It is 14ft long, copper cable from Toxic Cables, sheathed in nylon, housing from a neutrik L jack as the y-split, also a jack from Toxic cables.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

I have a really noobish question, but I can't seem to find the answer in earlier posts (although, I did not go though all 883 pages).
  
 Where do you get/what are the technically called the part that covers the Y split on the cable?


----------



## Capt. Z

I did not make this DIY copper Toxic cable, but asked ostewart to make this for me. I 'only' installed the cable.
  
 My hat is off to ostewart.
  

  
 original cable
  
  


 Toxic cable
  
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ostewart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I prefer straight jacks over the L shaped. I know I could use epoxy but I prefer using the housing that comes with the jacks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorensiim

Finished my SPC cable - Redid the braiding as I wasn't happy with my first attempt and terminated it with a Hirose connector for use with my PB2:

  
 Very light weight, very comfortable. Now I just need some clear/silver CIEMs to match


----------



## Varoudis

Silver/Gold cable and solder


----------



## ostewart

Heres the pics from CaptZ:
  
 Stock:

  
 Recabled:


----------



## Sorensiim

sorensiim said:


> Finished my SPC cable - Redid the braiding as I wasn't happy with my first attempt and terminated it with a Hirose connector for use with my PB2


 
 Had some time to kill last night, decided I might as well get some better pictures of the cable:
  

 Anything worth doing is worth over-doing!
  
 Results:



  
 I am very much liking the sound of the new cable, but it takes too long to switch between cables for me to be able to do any sort of reliable A/B testing against my other SPC cables.


----------



## Turrican2

^ that is a beautiful job!

Aside from audio properties of a cable, the ergonomics and how the cable looks still adds to the overall enjoyment. You are becoming skilled in this trade.


----------



## Varoudis

sorensiim said:


> Had some time to kill last night, decided I might as well get some better pictures of the cable:
> 
> 
> Anything worth doing is worth over-doing!
> ...


 
  
 Materials for this cable? (links if you can too  )
 I want to make one for my W4R!


----------



## Sorensiim

turrican2 said:


> ^ that is a beautiful job!
> 
> Aside from audio properties of a cable, the ergonomics and how the cable looks still adds to the overall enjoyment. You are becoming skilled in this trade.



Thanks! Sounds like we see these things the same way - if we enjoy it more, then it's more enjoyable, simple as that. Who cares if the enjoyment comes from aesthetics, material properties or just placebo? 




varoudis said:


> Materials for this cable? (links if you can too  )
> I want to make one for my W4R!



Sure, here we go:
Wire is the 28 AWG 7N silver plated copper from Plus Sound:http://www.plussoundaudio.com/diy/wires.html (Second from the top). The price is for one foot of single wire and you'll need 4 wires. The braiding takes 15-20% so if you want a 4 feet cable, you need to order (4x4)+20% = 19.2 feet of wire. I ordered 20 and I regret not buying enough to make a matching IC. 

The braid I used is a 4-strand round braid, taught here:http://www.seekyee.com/Slings/howtos/4strand.htm

The Westone (compatible, but very high quality) pins are from this guy: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221348277210?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 - Send him a message via Ebay and ask for the clear version instead, he has those as well. 

The connector I use with the PB2 is the only (worthwhile) game in town, the original Hirose 6-pin. They can be found on ebay, but buying straight from Ibasso is usually cheaper: http://ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=59

Be sure to pick up some clear 3:1 heatshrink as well. I used 6:2 on the cable (as y-split) and 9:3 around the Hirose plug. You'll need some glue for the Westone pins as well. The metal cinch is the barrel from an angled Neutrik 3.5mm that I sanded down.


----------



## undersys

Another simple USB cable..


----------



## luisdent

A six foot aux cable i made as s gift for someone tonight...


----------



## luisdent

sorensiim said:


> sorensiim said:
> 
> 
> > Finished my SPC cable - Redid the braiding as I wasn't happy with my first attempt and terminated it with a Hirose connector for use with my PB2
> ...


 
  
 Does the neutrik housing have something inside it to keep it at the y-split?  How is it not freely sliding up and down the cable?


----------



## Sorensiim

luisdent said:


> Does the neutrik housing have something inside it to keep it at the y-split?  How is it not freely sliding up and down the cable?


 
 It's freely sliding up and down - I use it as a cinch, not a y-split


----------



## glunteer

HD 600 Cable with Mogami 2893


----------



## mrAdrian

I was buying bulk Canare cables on EBay a while back, and I remember asking my gf what colour should I buy. I must've asked her a lot more times than I remembered because I recall her loosing her patience and told me to buy Black.
  
 Something like "Just buy black! You want to show your headphones not the cable, just GO WITH BLACK!!!"
  
 So I did, and everytime I see someone using a coloured mogami or canare cable, I regret my choice. Blue, Silver or Red or other colours would be cool too...


----------



## glunteer

mradrian said:


> I was buying bulk Canare cables on EBay a while back, and I remember asking my gf what colour should I buy. I must've asked her a lot more times than I remembered because I recall her loosing her patience and told me to buy Black.
> 
> Something like "Just buy black! You want to show your headphones not the cable, just GO WITH BLACK!!!"
> 
> So I did, and everytime I see someone using a coloured mogami or canare cable, I regret my choice. Blue, Silver or Red or other colours would be cool too...


 
     


  

    
 Last time I had bought Black Canare, so I decided to change to blue Mogami


----------



## RoMee

Made a little interconnect for my test rig.


----------



## MoonSung

Made my DT880s dual entry removable cable (4 pin mini XLRs) so I could use the same cable for my audezes.

  
 Had to make a balanced cable for these cans.  Using some OFC copper, neutrik XLR plug and some chinese mini xlrs.


----------



## CloudMoose

Did a balanced dual entry on my Q701s with some Mogami 2534. 4 Wire litz braid, 550 paracord. Terminated in two female neutrik 3-pin xlr. I also built the matching interconnect for unbalanced use with a different type of neturik 3-pin xlr and a switchcraft right-angle TRS.


----------



## TrollDragon

moonsung said:


> Made my DT880s dual entry removable cable (4 pin mini XLRs) so I could use the same cable for my audezes.


 
 Nice work, that's a lot of fun isn't it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Which tiny xlr socket did you use? It looks very close to the driver baffle.


----------



## MoonSung

trolldragon said:


> Nice work, that's a lot of fun isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It was a rather scary project to do with the drilling into the dt880s, but turned out fun in the end.  I used redco's sockets I think, I ordered them a while back and haven't touched the project till recently.  It's not that close to the driver baffle, I think it's just the angle of the photo


----------



## TrollDragon

moonsung said:


> It was a rather scary project to do with the drilling into the dt880s, but turned out fun in the end.  I used redco's sockets I think, I ordered them a while back and haven't touched the project till recently.  It's not that close to the driver baffle, I think it's just the angle of the photo


 
 Nice Job for sure, I used Neutrik's in mine but I will have a look at the Redco's if I do another.


----------



## PETEREK

trolldragon said:


> Nice Job for sure, I used Neutrik's in mine but I will have a look at the Redco's if I do another.


 
 I was going to mention that you have this done to your DT880's, but you've already seen this! I'm probably going to do this same thing to my DT770 Premium 600ohm shortly after I get them in the mail


----------



## luisdent

moonsung said:


> Made my DT880s dual entry removable cable (4 pin mini XLRs) so I could use the same cable for my audezes.
> 
> 
> Had to make a balanced cable for these cans.  Using some OFC copper, neutrik XLR plug and some chinese mini xlrs.


 
  
 Which wire is that specifically?


----------



## TrollDragon

peterek said:


> I was going to mention that you have this done to your DT880's, but you've already seen this! I'm probably going to do this same thing to my DT770 Premium 600ohm shortly after I get them in the mail


Going to be a sweet mod!
Pictures for sure and don't forget to be extremely careful with the beyer drivers, really easy to snap a voice coil wire.


----------



## PETEREK

trolldragon said:


> Going to be a sweet mod!
> Pictures for sure and don't forget to be extremely careful with the beyer drivers, really easy to snap a voice coil wire.


 
 I'll upload pics when I'm done. I haven't even ordered the mini xlr panel mount chassis yet. I'll be extra careful


----------



## PXSS

trolldragon said:


> peterek said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to mention that you have this done to your DT880's, but you've already seen this! I'm probably going to do this same thing to my DT770 Premium 600ohm shortly after I get them in the mail
> ...


It really is harder to snap than some make it seem. I've modded 4 pair of beyers and none have snapped on me and I wasn't particularly careful with them. I did get a pair with a snapped coil wire for repair and it was a pain! It took me a good 6 tries to finally get it soldered and working properly. Never again...


----------



## MoonSung

luisdent said:


> Which wire is that specifically?




It was just some mogami 2534 that I stripped. I just use the clear cables inside for unsleeved cables like that and the blue cables for paracord sleeved ones. It was one of the cheapest ways to get cables for me.


----------



## FallenAngel

Full balanced recable with an 8-wire braid on my Audio Technica ATH-M50.


----------



## TrollDragon

pxss said:


> It really is harder to snap than some make it seem. I've modded 4 pair of beyers and none have snapped on me and I wasn't particularly careful with them. I did get a pair with a snapped coil wire for repair and it was a pain! It took me a good 6 tries to finally get it soldered and working properly. Never again...


 
 Those little tangs will pull out of the plastic really easy, as liquidzoo and myself have found out. Yes that is delicate work reconnecting the voice coil wire back up. 
  
 Could have just been our drivers were a little sloppy with the fit of the tangs, or possibly the iron was a little too hot.


----------



## PETEREK

Just this morning someone in a Beyer thread said they snapped off a tab on their DT990 250 ohm driver and ripped the voice coil wire. Ouch.


----------



## andiem

@FallenAngel: Way cool! Do you have some more pics? This is exactly what I want to do!


----------



## FallenAngel

It's actually completely straight-forward. Use the existing wiring internally (except for removing the right driver connectors on the left driver), attach the new wires and you're done.


----------



## MoonSung

Two projects I did this weekend 
 Made 6' long paracord sleeved balanced cable for my audezes.  Was a pain to sleeve the paracord.
  


  
 Modded my wife's ath-m50s to detachable with 3 pin mini XLRs and made a blue paracord sleeved cable for her as well.


----------



## TrollDragon

Very Nice work.


----------



## luisdent

moonsung said:


> Two projects I did this weekend
> Made 6' long paracord sleeved balanced cable for my audezes.  Was a pain to sleeve the paracord.


 
  
 Yeah, you need to do the "inchworm".


----------



## FraGGleR

A big departure from my normal paracord/braid cable builds, but fun to share mainly because traveling to Japan and getting the supplies was so fun (no I didn't go just for the supplies...)
  

  
  
 Shure IEM cable made from some Oyaide HPC-26T which is a prefabricated cable that has a dual coax design with 26ga stranded PCOCC core and a PCOCC shield in a nice, smooth, matte rubber sheath.  Very similar in style to the Moon Audio IEM cables (dual coax design that you peel apart at the Y split), but nicer to handle and use.  Oyaide right angled connector.  Wish Oyaide distributed their DIY stuff here in the US - tons of great stuff of various geometries and gauges.  And also wish the markup here wasn't so insane.  Anyways, very easy to work with, and a way to make something as compact as a stock cable but with upgraded quality and aesthetics.


----------



## Sorensiim

fraggler said:


> A big departure from my normal paracord/braid cable builds, but fun to share mainly because traveling to Japan and getting the supplies was so fun (no I didn't go just for the supplies...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hot dang, would I need to go to Japan to pick up some of that cable? Does it come in other colors as well?


----------



## FraGGleR

sorensiim said:


> Hot dang, would I need to go to Japan to pick up some of that cable? Does it come in other colors as well?


 
 Unfortunately, yes.  Well, there are buying services you can use that could handle the purchase and shipping for a fee, and the whole friends/super nice fellow Headfier route.  I don't think much has changed since the last time I was in touch with the North American distributor from Oyaide so I wouldn't expect any DIY cable materials outside of their nicest (and very expensive) interconnect cables available in bulk.
  
 When I was in their shop, I saw black, yellow, and clear (silver plated shield) spools, though I think blue and red are normally available.  You can buy finished Shure cables from Oyaide on Amazon.  I think they are around $80.
  
 I would have bought so many more things, but I hadn't realized they were cash only so was limited to cash on hand.  Maybe it was a good thing or I would have gone broke


----------



## Sorensiim

fraggler said:


> *When I was in their shop, I saw black, yellow, and clear (silver plated shield) spools*, though I think blue and red are normally available.


----------



## FraGGleR

sorensiim said:


>


 
 Haha.  Great GIF.  I almost bought some of the clear since it was so pretty, but the sheath was stiffer than the other colors.  I didn't think it would do as well as an IEM cable (I wear over the ear cable style).  Would have been great for a normal headphone recable, though.
  
 Here is the finished cable for reference:  http://www.amazon.com/OYAIDE-HPC-SE-Silver-Series-Earphone/dp/B008F60YM0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_6


----------



## Sorensiim

fraggler said:


> Haha.  Great GIF.  I almost bought some of the clear since it was so pretty, but the sheath was stiffer than the other colors.  I didn't think it would do as well as an IEM cable (I wear over the ear cable style).  Would have been great for a normal headphone recable, though.
> 
> Here is the finished cable for reference:  http://www.amazon.com/OYAIDE-HPC-SE-Silver-Series-Earphone/dp/B008F60YM0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_6


 
 I need some friends in Japan. Damn that's some pretty stuff.


----------



## Kamakahah

sorensiim said:


> I need some friends in Japan. Damn that's some pretty stuff.




My thought exactly the moment I saw the pictures.


----------



## Bandrew

I wanted to try recabling a set of IEMs so I used an old set of V-moda's that I had laying around.  The cable is 28 AWG stranded silver wire from Navships.  Connector is a Sennheiser branded 3.5mm mini plug from ebay.


----------



## DMinor

First recabling so please be easy on me. 
  
 Hope this thing won't break easily. The Plussound SPC wires really improves the treble compared to the stock cable.


----------



## PXSS

Just did some work on my detachable D2K cable and figured it was time to share some pics. 

DHC 24AWG Peptide
DHC Capsid Splitter
DHC Pure Cotton Sleeve
DHC Black Aluminum 3.5mm plug

Props to Peter from DHC for the top notch quality parts!


----------



## SkyBleu

pxss said:


> Just did some work on my detachable D2K cable and figured it was time to share some pics.
> 
> DHC 24AWG Peptide
> DHC Capsid Splitter
> ...



That is amazing! 
More pics of the detachable mod plz!


----------



## FunyunBreath

Just finished my first DIY cable the other day:
  

  
 My goal was to make a 6 foot cable for about as cheap as possible. I already had the paracord, so the total materials cost was about $25
  
 - Mogami w2534
 - Neutrik NP3X TRS connector
 - Cardas HD650 Connectors
 - Milspec 550 paracord
  
 Overall it sounds nice and it's very flexible. Only downside is that it has more microphonics than the stock cable. I think if I were to do it again I wouldn't cover the Y-split in paracord. It seems like touching the paracord is transmitting a bit of noise into the cups.


----------



## mrAdrian

funyunbreath said:


> Just finished my first DIY cable the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice looking cable with colours we don't often see!
  
 I don't have paracord but I much prefer hiding the wires above Y-split in TechFlex. Yes when you touch it it is more noisy, but if your Y-split is high/low enough they won't touch your cheek. The TechFlex helps the cable to stay relatively stiffer at that region so it isn't yanking when I move my head around. However when I used wires+heatshrink at that region I experienced what you were describing.


----------



## FraGGleR

Recabled my Bose QC15 (doesn't sound as bad as you think and the noise cancelling is amazing!) because the dinky stock wire insulted me    Not very exciting since it basically looks like a different stock cable, but this is some Oyaide HPC-26T like my yellow Shure cable.  Better heft, fewer tangles, and PCOCC copper goodness just in case it matters.
  

 Here is the end that plugs into the set:

 And opened up after attaching the wire to the nice convenient solder spots:

 Kept the stock connector since I like having the volume/impedance toggle and the flush fit.


----------



## FraGGleR

And since I haven't spammed the thread in a while here are my ultimate RCA interconnects:

  

  

 A bunch of damping and shielding on a twist of DHC Peptide, covered in silver nylon multifilament.  Finished with some Furutech FP-126 RCAs that have a PCOCC center pin.  I have been eye-balling these connectors for years, but didn't want to pay $50-60 for the set.  Was finally able to get a set at a reasonable price when I got my Oyaide goodies in Akihabara.


----------



## luisdent

fraggler said:


> And since I haven't spammed the thread in a while here are my ultimate RCA interconnects:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Superb!


----------



## hotfever

neotech silver 28awg solid core............isnt it too stiff for iem cable?anyone try it plz share ur opinion.......im planning to use it for iem cable but "solid core" doesnt seem to be right


----------



## Kamakahah

hotfever said:


> neotech silver 28awg solid core............isnt it too stiff for iem cable?anyone try it plz share ur opinion.......im planning to use it for iem cable but "solid core" doesnt seem to be right


 
  
 It's just fine for interconnects, but not so great for any cable that will be moving often (like an IEM cable). You can still use it, but it'll be really stiff and will be more prone to breaking than stranded.
  
 If you mix it with some stranded grounds and/or add additional strands of cotton, you can add to the flexibility/durability some. 
  
 If it was expensive for you to buy, then I recommend saving it for something else. 
  
 Edit: Is it the stuff off eBay? You'll have to buy insulation and that will not be a good time trying to sleeve it.


----------



## hotfever

kamakahah said:


> It's just fine for interconnects, but not so great for any cable that will be moving often (like an IEM cable). You can still use it, but it'll be really stiff and will be more prone to breaking than stranded.
> 
> If you mix it with some stranded grounds and/or add additional strands of cotton, you can add to the flexibility/durability some.
> 
> ...




They are directly from neotech singapore.
I did a search on web...all i can find are spc,copper and silver solid core...moon audio do have pure silver 4n(which i dont think is occ)
Dying for a good source of up-occ stranded silver


----------



## Kamakahah

hotfever said:


> They are directly from neotech singapore.
> I did a search on web...all i can find are spc,copper and silver solid core...moon audio do have pure silver 4n(which i dont think is occ)
> Dying for a good source of up-occ stranded silver


 
  
 We'll want to move this conversation to a more appropriate location: http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread
  
 To answer some places you might want to look into:
 1. Plussound audio (sold out right now). See here
 2. Artemis Cables (you can search their eBay store. (Limited quantity unless contacted directly) - See here
 3. Toxic cables (Best to contact Frank directly on website or pm on forums for info - the owner/maker). See here
  
 There are more, but it's late and can't think off them all in my late night haze. It's going to be significantly more expensive per foot than solid core. It'll likely run you about $10/ft. A full cable can add up quickly. Even with copper grounds, a 1.2m cable will still cost around $100 or more depending on the connectors used.


----------



## rbc3

My first DIY cable.  26 AWG silver plated oxygen free copper in clear LLDPE insulation from BTG Audio (thanks Brian!).  8 strand square braid to the split and then twisted pair to the gold plated banana connectors.  Covered in silver Techflex nylon multifilament and using a 4 pin XLR gold pin female connector from Neutrik with lead free silver solder.   It's 18" long and used to connect my HE-500 and LCD2.2 to an Emotiva A-100 Mini-X.


----------



## CommanderZero

so im trying to rebuild my iem cables, the terminations i used are kind of subpar and falling apart, i was wondering where everybody gets theirs from? i see some cables with nice aluminum pin housings and splits. at the plug end i know i wanna just do a viablue mini 3.5mm.


----------



## Canadian411

pxss said:


> Just did some work on my detachable D2K cable and figured it was time to share some pics.
> 
> DHC 24AWG Peptide
> DHC Capsid Splitter
> ...


 
  
 Can you tell me which headphone connector did you use ? Looks like HD800 ?


----------



## FraGGleR

commanderzero said:


> so im trying to rebuild my iem cables, the terminations i used are kind of subpar and falling apart, i was wondering where everybody gets theirs from? i see some cables with nice aluminum pin housings and splits. at the plug end i know i wanna just do a viablue mini 3.5mm.


 
 IEM terminations are mostly got from Lunashops.com or related Asian vendors.  You should post further questions in the DIY cable advice thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread
  
 This thread tries its best to remain a gallery.


----------



## CommanderZero

fraggler said:


> IEM terminations are mostly got from Lunashops.com or related Asian vendors.  You should post further questions in the DIY cable advice thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread
> 
> This thread tries its best to remain a gallery.


 
  
 nice, thank you. i tried searching for iem pins and terminations on the forums but that thread never came up for some reason. ill be sure to post my cables after im done with them haha


----------



## kconnor72

I am about to embark on my first re-cable for my D2000's. I have everything but the splitter. I have looked online, searched the forums, and tried to figure out how to reuse the existing piece. All no go. Anyone have an idea where to pick up splitters for the Y in the cable?


----------



## PETEREK

kconnor72 said:


> I am about to embark on my first re-cable for my D2000's. I have everything but the splitter. I have looked online, searched the forums, and tried to figure out how to reuse the existing piece. All no go. Anyone have an idea where to pick up splitters for the Y in the cable?




Ask that question in this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread/1470
This one is meant to be a gallery for custom cable pictures.


----------



## DMinor

kconnor72 said:


> I am about to embark on my first re-cable for my D2000's. I have everything but the splitter. I have looked online, searched the forums, and tried to figure out how to reuse the existing piece. All no go. Anyone have an idea where to pick up splitters for the Y in the cable?


 
  
 I recently recabled my D2K using this splitter bought from Qables. But I don't see why you can't reuse the splitter for the stock cable. I saved mine for future use after I pulled out the cables and cleaned the holes.


----------



## kconnor72

My bad...thanks for the tip.


----------



## kconnor72

dminor said:


> I recently recabled my D2K using this splitter bought from Qables. But I don't see why you can't reuse the splitter for the stock cable. I saved mine for future use after I pulled out the cables and cleaned the holes.


 
 Thank you!!


----------



## FraGGleR

Another "Oyaide is the best!" cable. 
  


  
  This is two strands of HPC-24S.  It is a 2-conductor shielded cable with 24awg PCOCC-A conductors, silver plated OFC spiral shield, and silk filament as the dampening material.  Super compact cable that really is nice to handle.  Oyaide uses this wire as the basis of its official HD800 cable.  This cable uses two runs of the cable so that each channel is fully shielded and separated from the other for the length of the cable. Same concept as the DHC Complement but obviously not as big or luxurious.  Rhodium plated right angled Oyaide at one end, and two rhodium plated RCA plugs.  These were OEMd by Vampire Wire for some undisclosed audio company that either cancelled the order or went out of business before receiving it.  I used to live literally around the corner from Vampire Wire and went there looking for scraps to play with when I came across these.  They are my favorite plug ever.  While not PCOCC like the Furutech's I like, they are nice and heavy with a really thick, textured plate of rhodium that just screams quality.  Neutrik style clamp inside instead of an overbuilt body makes them a cinch to use.  I wish I had been able to buy more so I could hoard them for future cables, but at the time the $8 a piece (half retail I think), was a huge stretch for me.  Anyways, I dislike the heatshrink I had to use on the mini plug, but it was the only real way to reinforce the joint, as the barrel doesn't come down very much from the strain relief which doesn't clamp the wires well enough for my liking.


----------



## kugino

a few things:
  
 1. cut the crazy long cable on the stock D7000 cable and re-terminated with balanced neutrik plug.
 2. used the 1/4" end to make a balanced->1/4" adapter (and still have about 2 ft. of stock cable left)
 3. made a travel cable for the Alpha Dogs using 26AWG XLPE wire from BTG audio. braided it myself and terminated it with a switchcraft black 1/8" mini plug. i only used the materials i had laying around, so i had to use the red and white heatshrink for the L/R indicators. the y-split is terribly ugly, but works. since the cable is so thin, one piece of heatshrink was all the y-split needed. NOTE: the connecting pins on the adapters are very very tiny and a PITA to solder. i don't think i'll be making any more in the near or distant future.
 4. i had some leftover cable from the Alpha Dogs cable, so i made a balanced->mini adapter. don't know when i'd ever use it, but i have one now! 
  
 i have one grado sr60 that needs cable work...and i hope that's the last i have to do because honestly, though i like the satisfaction of building something cool and useful, cables are very tedious work. but on to the pics!


----------



## Folex

What is the point of doing 3.5mm to XLR ?  The 3.5mm plug negates any advantage of the XLR. The whole point of XLR is that all the pins are separate and due to this won't cause any interference. 
  
 And trust me I'm saying this from experience. I had a 3.5mm to dual XLR for my speakers and caused major interferences. I tried every 3.5mm audio card I could get my hands on and nothing. I went to 2x XLR to XLR  and all the inference was gone.


----------



## audiofreakie

kugino said:


> a few things:
> 
> 1. cut the crazy long cable on the stock D7000 cable and re-terminated with balanced neutrik plug.
> 2. used the 1/4" end to make a balanced->1/4" adapter (and still have about 2 ft. of stock cable left)
> ...


 
  
 Happy to see that you used Switchcraft mini plug.


----------



## Kamakahah

kconnor72 said:


> I am about to embark on my first re-cable for my D2000's. I have everything but the splitter. I have looked online, searched the forums, and tried to figure out how to reuse the existing piece. All no go. Anyone have an idea where to pick up splitters for the Y in the cable?




Late, but check this thread also:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/537117/the-y-split-thread/30#post_10317762


----------



## kugino

folex said:


> What is the point of doing 3.5mm to XLR ?  The 3.5mm plug negates any advantage of the XLR. The whole point of XLR is that all the pins are separate and due to this won't cause any interference.
> 
> And trust me I'm saying this from experience. I had a 3.5mm to dual XLR for my speakers and caused major interferences. I tried every 3.5mm audio card I could get my hands on and nothing. I went to 2x XLR to XLR  and all the inference was gone.


 
 because it's not mini->XLR. it's XLR->mini.
  
 like i said, i doubt that i'd use it all that often, but i do have some portable amps that only have mini plugs...and if i want to use my balanced headphones with them, then it's the perfect adapter cable to have.


----------



## FraGGleR

I'm still mad at Dan for picking the connectors he did. He was a DIYer before he went pro! Why oh why didn't he go with mini XLR?


----------



## Armaegis

Technically there are good arguments about the lemos/hirose connectors being superior, but from a diy perspective... ugh.


----------



## Lohb

I'm trying to pick one of these balanced out female panel mounts up so I can get it, mount it and make a cable to go in it....as yet, no luck searching google/ebay for it. Anyone know what it is called, and if it is better in theory than the Hirose panel mounts/cable connectors ?
 I want to re-direct the taps cables at back to front or similar idea for a mobile amp mod.


----------



## Canadian411

kugino said:


> a few things:
> 
> 1. cut the crazy long cable on the stock D7000 cable and re-terminated with balanced neutrik plug.
> 2. used the 1/4" end to make a balanced->1/4" adapter (and still have about 2 ft. of stock cable left)
> ...


 
 Did you use the multimeter to figure out which of two black D7000 conductors are for left and right ground ?


----------



## Canadian411

lohb said:


> I'm trying to pick one of these balanced out female panel mounts up so I can get it, mount it and make a cable to go in it....as yet, no luck searching google/ebay for it. Anyone know what it is called, and if it is better in theory than the Hirose panel mounts/cable connectors ?
> I want to re-direct the taps cables at back to front or similar idea for a mobile amp mod.


 
  
 You can buy from 
 http://ca.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Kobiconn/163-156N-1-E/?qs=5KXeA0jPK8K89wyqWZOhSg==
  
 Pls see this thread.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/671311/designing-balance-cable-for-ray-samuels-rsa-sr-71b-latest-version
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## Lohb

canadian411 said:


> You can buy from
> http://ca.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Kobiconn/163-156N-1-E/?qs=5KXeA0jPK8K89wyqWZOhSg==
> 
> Pls see this thread.
> ...


 

 Perfecto ! Thanks.


----------



## kugino

Double


----------



## kugino

canadian411 said:


> Did you use the multimeter to figure out which of two black D7000 conductors are for left and right ground ?


Of course! I disassembled one of the ear cups to get to the driver to figure out the proper L/R ground wires.


----------



## Canadian411

kugino said:


> Of course! I disassembled one of the ear cups to get to the driver to figure out the proper L/R ground wires.



 


Ah Ok, I am really bad at this, my first attempt I thought it didn't matter because I thought that the ground is ground but after reading how the balance amp works, so I had to redo. 

Never used multimeter, this was my first time  still lot to learn.

Thanks !


----------



## kugino

canadian411 said:


> kugino said:
> 
> 
> > Of course! I disassembled one of the ear cups to get to the driver to figure out the proper L/R ground wires.
> ...


 
 there are a lot of online tutorials about how to use a multimeter. for cable work, just learning to use the ohm-meter is very advantageous. 
  
 but yes, getting the proper L/R ground is important...it's certainly easier when working with headphones where you can easily access the drivers (like the d7000). for some of the grados it's a bit harder b/c the cups are attached with glue/adhesive, but a little heat and they come right off as well. the akg, from what i can remember, were pretty easy to disassemble as well (the k501 was pretty easy).


----------



## ostewart

More Silver RCA's, to go between iDAC and iTube


----------



## undersys

A digital out cable for an X3 :

 Using Rean mono 3.5 and Rean rca jack, sleeved in some para cord
  
 Made a 4pin XLR to 3pin XLR split cable for a Friend :

  
 using Neutrik plugs and Mogami cable,  Sleeved in texflex (its a short cable) Not so happy with the quality of the red heatshrink...


----------



## NuClear235

Hello, How do You connect shielding in Neutriks XLR3 ? At pin 1 or case or both ?
  
  
 Quote:


undersys said:


> A digital out cable for an X3 :
> 
> Using Rean mono 3.5 and Rean rca jack, sleeved in some para cord
> 
> ...


----------



## elmoe

My first cable, headphone cable for my Grado removable cable mod:


----------



## zeppu08

Hi!
  
 Is it safe to use a female mini to balance interconnects to produce a balance line out? 

 IPOD > mini to mini > DUET > balance to female mini > Headphone
  
 THANKS!


----------



## FraGGleR

zeppu08 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Is it safe to use a female mini to balance interconnects to produce a balance line out?
> 
> ...




Better to ask in the cable comments and questions thread.


----------



## zeppu08

fraggler said:


> Better to ask in the cable comments and questions thread.


 
 oh.. sorry wrong thread..


----------



## FraGGleR

zeppu08 said:


> oh.. sorry wrong thread..


 
 no worries, you will get more answers and discussion there since this is more for just showing built cables.


----------



## GrandeSwag

My first recable! Bought a pair of SR60i's to mod. I used 26 AWG silver wire from navships on ebay, 1/4 Neutrik plug, navy 550 paracord and I 3D printed the Y split cover to match my 3D printed cups.


----------



## MrEleventy

grandeswag said:


> My first recable! Bought a pair of SR60i's to mod. I used 26 AWG silver wire from navships on ebay, 1/4 Neutrik plug, navy 550 paracord and I 3D printed the Y split cover to match my 3D printed cups.


What's the HPs on the Omega stand? Looks like a pair of beyer w/o the external cup? Or did you install some grados on a Beyer assembly?


----------



## elmoe

mreleventy said:


> What's the HPs on the Omega stand? Looks like a pair of beyer w/o the external cup? Or did you install some grados on a Beyer assembly?


 
  
 Pretty sure those are RS-1is with Headphile C Pads (Beyer pad mod for Grados)


----------



## GrandeSwag

mreleventy said:


> What's the HPs on the Omega stand? Looks like a pair of beyer w/o the external cup? Or did you install some grados on a Beyer assembly?


 
  


elmoe said:


> Pretty sure those are RS-1is with Headphile C Pads (Beyer pad mod for Grados)


 

 Yep, RS2i's with Headphile pads. I then 3D printed some parts that attach the Grado cups to the Beyer headband.


----------



## MrEleventy

Oh ok. The forks threw me off. I've seen a pair of Beyers that someone made wooden cups for.


----------



## elmoe

RS2is, I was close


----------



## vincent215

Hi all,
  
 Sorry if I am hi-jacking the thread. But I am looking for a budget LOD cable. The shorter the better.
 Please pm if you are selling one.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Canadian411

vincent215 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Not sure if this will fit your budget but I have ALO LOD, triple pipe, retail price is $195, I can sell it for $150 USD shipped, 

http://www.aloaudio.com/triple-pipe-line-out-dock


----------



## FraGGleR

vincent215 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry if I am hi-jacking the thread. But I am looking for a budget LOD cable. The shorter the better.
> Please pm if you are selling one.
> ...


 
  
 C'mon, you know better.  Please take this to PM or post an ad to the FS/FT forum.


----------



## FraGGleR

And a picture: 

  
 As much as I liked the stock feel of the Oyaide cable I had used, it bored me.  Paracord to the rescue!  Much more interesting, especially since it isn't plain round.  Also switched to the new Doublehelixcables mini, probably the best I have used.


----------



## GrindingThud

Canare l-4e6s, purple type III paracord with reflective tracer, and Rean connectors. This is for my LCD-2.....I did not like the flat cord. This feels much more comfortable.


----------



## AlanHell

I just got my HE-6 and found the stock cable is very badly made.
 The cable short themselves inside the connector while I move my head.
 Maybe it is the design of the hifiman connector caused it, but I am making a new cable for myself.
  
 I spend 1 hour and made a new cable for it which is better, but still have the same problem time to time.
 So I think I need to fix the wires inside the connector permanently. I saw many of my aftermarket cable has those clear plastic glue that shield the connector.
 Do you guys know where can I get those? I suspect it is not from a glue gun. Last time I tired my glue guns, it is very hard to maintain the physical shape while it is drying.
  
 Thanks


----------



## FallenAngel

If you've made a new cable and still have the same issue, it might be the connector inside the headphone. What about opening them up and making sure the contacts are good inside.


----------



## AlanHell

fallenangel said:


> If you've made a new cable and still have the same issue, it might be the connector inside the headphone. What about opening them up and making sure the contacts are good inside.


 

 The first thing I do is actually for the headphone's internal connections. It seems to be fine. Also the connection is able to send stable 500mV 1K Hz to the driver once it is secure.
 I think the design of the headphone jack is not very good. The clearance between positive and negative is too little to fit my 24AWG wires. I need to fix then inside physically to prevent the cable accidentally touching each while twisting.
  
 I never have any problem with my HD800 connectors which has much smaller design.


----------



## FraGGleR

alanhell said:


> The first thing I do is actually for the headphone's internal connections. It seems to be fine. Also the connection is able to send stable 500mV 1K Hz to the driver once it is secure.
> I think the design of the headphone jack is not very good. The clearance between positive and negative is too little to fit my 24AWG wires. I need to fix then inside physically to prevent the cable accidentally touching each while twisting.
> 
> I never have any problem with my HD800 connectors which has much smaller design.




It would be great if we could move this to the questions and comments thread instead of the gallery. 

I agree the Hifiman connectors stink. I can post in a separate thread some pictures of how I hardwired a cable to the HE6 which could also be applied to putting a different jack in.


----------



## Lohb

grindingthud said:


> Canare l-4e6s, purple type III paracord with reflective tracer, and Rean connectors. This is for my LCD-2.....I did not like the flat cord. This feels much more comfortable.


 

 Do you know why round braid is better than flat ?
 I was going to get an 8-strand made soon and had thought flat would have been best (comfort) for some reason.


----------



## luisdent

lohb said:


> grindingthud said:
> 
> 
> > Canare l-4e6s, purple type III paracord with reflective tracer, and Rean connectors. This is for my LCD-2.....I did not like the flat cord. This feels much more comfortable.
> ...


 
  
 I prefer round for flexibility...


----------



## Lohb

Ah yes,ease of use/flexibility is what I meant to say.


----------



## GrindingThud

I found that the stock Audeze flat cable tended to fold vs roll when it twisted over my arm chair (under my arm). The round cable bends in all directions vs the flat which only folds along one dimension. 



lohb said:


> Do you know why round braid is better than flat ?
> I was going to get an 8-strand made soon and had thought flat would have been best (comfort) for some reason.


----------



## AlanHell

fraggler said:


> It would be great if we could move this to the questions and comments thread instead of the gallery.
> 
> I agree the Hifiman connectors stink. I can post in a separate thread some pictures of how I hardwired a cable to the HE6 which could also be applied to putting a different jack in.


 

 Sure.
 I did fix the problem by fill in some nasty glue into the jack. the cable is very badly twisted, so I am not going to post any photos here.
 I do have new wires and connectors coming soon.
 You might see my post within 2 week for my new cable


----------



## FRESHPINETRICKZ

Here's my detachable cable mod for my Audio Technica SJ55's using SOL REPUBLIC cables. I've got a how-to thread on these too. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/710451/audio-technica-ath-sj55-removable-cable-mod-with-sol-republic-cable#post_10367267


----------



## PETEREK

I stuck to my plan to build this cable today, even though I broke my finger last night. Let me tell you, braiding and soldering aren't easy with a big splint on your finger.


----------



## cerealkillr

peterek said:


> I stuck to my plan to build this cable today, even though I broke my finger last night. Let me tell you, braiding and soldering aren't easy with a big splint on your finger.


 
 Nice work! I love the look of the 1/8" Switchcraft connectors but despise the price and difficulty in soldering them.


----------



## PETEREK

cerealkillr said:


> Nice work! I love the look of the 1/8" Switchcraft connectors but despise theprice and difficulty in soldering them.



This was the first time I used any switchcraft products, and really enjoyed them. I mostly use Rean stuff because it's cheap and easy to use, but I liked the layout of Switchcraft more than the Rean in both the mini XLRs and the 1/8th connectors.


----------



## TrollDragon

peterek said:


> I stuck to my plan to build this cable today, even though I broke my finger last night. Let me tell you, braiding and soldering aren't easy with a big splint on your finger.


 
 Excellent Job!
 The mod & cable look great!


----------



## PETEREK

trolldragon said:


> Excellent Job!
> The mod & cable look great!


 
 Thanks buddy


----------



## wolfetan44

I couldn't do it that well with fixed hands..


----------



## wickson

This was my first attempt at making a cable... What do you guys think?


----------



## fenderf4i

Excellent work!!


----------



## AlanHell

Quote:


peterek said:


> I stuck to my plan to build this cable today, even though I broke my finger last night. Let me tell you, braiding and soldering aren't easy with a big splint on your finger.


 
 I wish I have balls to mod my T1 with mini xlrs.
 But I guess I still need to destroy lots of 1 dollar phones to regain my confidence.
  
 Very good job man.
 Did you need to drill holes while you doing the mod?


----------



## Zashoomin

wickson said:


> This was my first attempt at making a cable... What do you guys think?


 
 Very well done.


----------



## PETEREK

alanhell said:


> Quote:
> I wish I have balls to mod my T1 with mini xlrs.
> But I guess I still need to destroy lots of 1 dollar phones to regain my confidence.
> 
> ...



Yeah you have to widen the hole that's currently there and create a hole in the other side. That wasn't fun at all.


----------



## Zashoomin

peterek said:


> Yeah you have to widen the hole that's currently there and create a hole in the other side. That wasn't fun at all.


 
 Haha I just use a dremel and go nuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I think its kinda fun.  Then again I do it with cheep headphones not $1000 ones.


----------



## TrollDragon

The plastic on the beyer cups is very thick and soft, you can make the hole by turning a twist drill in your hand.

DT880 cups anyway, not sure about the higher end models.


----------



## wickson

zashoomin said:


> Very well done.



Thank you!


----------



## 65535

How's the fit? I want to put a Lemo connector in my T70's but I don't think there is enough room to make it fit comfortably. Does anyone have a model number for a XLR that fits the Beyers so I can compare dimensions to my Lemo?


----------



## graphidz

Cable noob here needing help on recabling.
Searching for the right cable in this 800 pages thread is a daunting task. So i could hope for a straightforward answer (and maybe be updated in the front page too, for easier future reference)
I need recommendation on recabling my T50RP. I'm planning to do dual sided mini xlr configuration and terminated with a 3.5mm connector.

Here are my questions :
1. Where to get a threaded 3.5mm connector? I found one at Qables website, but they are from the UK and I just don't have the time to wait for them to ship. Plus they only sell the jack and not the jacket.
2. Which cables to use? The choices are strictly from Redco though as I don't have the luxury to pay for shipping fees from other online store.
3. I'm going to use Techflex Flexo PET as the sleeve. Are the measurements given the maximum diameter before elongating the sleeve? How much elongation is when the diameter is minimum, after elongating the sleeve?
4. What are the points on choosing the right shrink tubes?

Do note that I'm only buying from Redco due to time and money constraint. Except for the threaded 3.5mm jack

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## MrEleventy

Ask here


----------



## graphidz

I did not knew that thread existed since everytime I read a cable recommendation thread, they always point it to this thread. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## kraken2109

It's not that pretty, it's not that special, but it cost me £1.62 to make and took 15 mins.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Looks nice to me Kraken


----------



## Socrates3000

I made this from am AKG Q-701 cable that had some shorts in it in another part of the cable. RSA Mustang is tied down to Fiio E10 via bicycle tube cut crosswise. Somehow, I don't think the bicycle tube tie-down and AKG cable are the bottlenecks in the system, and the $ I saved can go to buying el-84s for my stereo amplifier for my speaker rig.


----------



## garcsa

kraken2109 said:


> It's not that pretty, it's not that special, but it cost me £1.62 to make and took 15 mins.


 
 It's cool dude !


----------



## AlanHell

kraken2109 said:


> It's not that pretty, it's not that special, but it cost me £1.62 to make and took 15 mins.


 

 You are lucky that all connectors are either made in Japan or Europe.
  
 1.62 GDP is normally the cost of a single connector for me.


----------



## fenderf4i

MOVED: Wrong thread...It's been a long day!


----------



## kraken2109

alanhell said:


> You are lucky that all connectors are either made in Japan or Europe.
> 
> 1.62 GDP is normally the cost of a single connector for me.


 

 Yeah, the connectors were 85p each (I forgot the exact amount, so it cost me £1.70 not £1.62  )
 http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?SKU=AV22499


----------



## 65535

Well today marked on of the most stressful jobs I've ever done, and my first high dollar audio work. 
  
 On the cutting table today was my (frustrating) Beyerdynamic T70. I like having removable cables for storage and being able to swap on a shorter cable or balanced if need be.
  
 The process was definitely trying, I broke both driver leads while removing the left driver to work on the housing that needed to be reworked to accommodate the jack I wanted to use. Luckily there was just enough left to repair the connections to factory quality, had to use a microscope to verify the wires were well soldered. The housings required heavy modification and the driver supports also had to be cut down. I used a 0.500" endmill to flatten out the exterior of the can in order for the jack to sit flush, and drilled out the old square hole to fit the new jack.
  
 Everything came out well though, they still lack in the bass department but that's their nature. I don't know that I'd do it again, but it was certainly an educational experience. Since I used a 4 position connector I can run them fully balanced.
  
 For those keeping score at home, here's a part list and price.
  
 Connectors:
 Jack         - EGG.0B.304.CLL           - $21
 Connector - FGG.0B.304.CLAD52Z   - $27
 1/4" TRS   - NP3X-B                     - $6.50
  
 Cable:
 Main         - 24x6 spiral shield           - $3/ft  (estimated, wire from work)
 Internal     - 26 awg PVC                   - $1/ft (if you buy large quantities)
  
 Luckily I salvaged some connectors and cable from work, because this is an expensive modification with these parts.
  
 Hopefully you enjoy these pictures, be careful when working with drivers, I almost lost the left channel. Happy Modding!
  
  
 Looks clean without a wire dangling off.
  

  
 One of the few applications where heat shrink being exposed looks good to me. I would have sleeved the wires in shock cord but it wouldn't fit through the cable glands, this looks nice. An even twist is paramount.
  

  
 Hell, it even looks good WITH a cable dangling down.
  

  
 I really like the look of these connectors, they are push to mate, pull to release. However they lock in place unless you pull back on the sleeve, pulling on the cable will not release the connector.
  

  
 You can see the step I milled in the housing to get the connector to sit flush, luckily the washers that come with the jack are just under 0.500"
  

  
 Here's a picture of the bare cable, it's about 3m long. Note, I didn't end up using the quad twisted style in this picture, it was too big, I just used a twisted pair for each driver. The right pair runs under the headband cover.


----------



## PETEREK

Very very nice!


----------



## AxelCloris

Wow, that turned out looking really nice. Excellent work.


----------



## musicinmymind

Is it possible to build high quality DIY USB cables, like the ones sold by Poiema audio?
  
 http://home.comcast.net/~ridgestreetaudio/Poiema_USB_40_Ad.html


----------



## TrollDragon

musicinmymind said:


> Is it possible to build high quality DIY USB cables, like the ones sold by Poiema audio?
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~ridgestreetaudio/Poiema_USB_40_Ad.html


 
  
 No because you can't get the "Sacred Unicorn Hair" they use for the dielectric.


----------



## FraGGleR

Unicorn hair notwithstanding, yes you could build something like it. Digging through their intentionally vague description, looks like silver in Teflon with large conductors for the power and ground separated by probably just a foil shield from the data lines.


----------



## Armaegis

trolldragon said:


> No because you can't get the "Sacred Unicorn Hair" they use for the dielectric.


 
  
 Actually... http://www.twaron-angelhair.com/index.php?item=twaron-unicorn-tail&action=page&group_id=10&lang=EN


----------



## musicinmymind

fraggler said:


> Unicorn hair notwithstanding, yes you could build something like it. Digging through their intentionally vague description, looks like silver in Teflon with large conductors for the power and ground separated by probably just a foil shield from the data lines.


 
  
 Is it worth paying 300$ for this cable, there are any out of box alternatives for cheaper price. Planning to get one to use with PWD II


----------



## musicinmymind

armaegis said:


> trolldragon said:
> 
> 
> > No because you can't get the "Sacred Unicorn Hair" they use for the dielectric.
> ...


----------



## FraGGleR

musicinmymind said:


> Is it worth paying 300$ for this cable, there are any out of box alternatives for cheaper price. Planning to get one to use with PWD II




I just realized this is in the gallery thread. We should move the conversation to the Diy cable question and answer thread or start a new one altogether. Whether or not it is worth it is highly subjective, but for that money I'd try a cable that actually does something with the geometry that might actually make a difference. Something from Wireworld or iFi would be a good place to start. If you want hand crafted still, Doublehelixcables makes a cable that keeps power and ground completely separated under multiple layers of shielding.


----------



## PETEREK

I made a mini-mini to match my 6' mini-dual mini xlr cable. All SwitchCraft connectors


----------



## kraken2109

peterek said:


> I made a mini-mini to match my 6' mini-dual mini xlr cable. All SwitchCraft connectors


 
 They look awesome


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice!
It's good to have symmetry in all of ones cables.


----------



## cerealkillr

peterek said:


> I made a mini-mini to match my 6' mini-dual mini xlr cable. All SwitchCraft connectors


 
 Beautiful. Any tips for soldering the 1/8" plugs? I had a tough time with them but I _*love*_ how they look. And is that the small hole version or the large hole version?


----------



## fenderf4i

cerealkillr said:


> Beautiful. Any tips for soldering the 1/8" plugs? I had a tough time with them but I _*love*_ how they look. And is that the small hole version or the large hole version?


 
  
  
 A panavise and helping hands makes any soldering job easy.


----------



## PETEREK

Just did a dual-entry, dual detachable 3.5mm mic mod on a pair of DT990's for Folex. I used Mogami w2893 (8wires) and sheathed it in black paracord. Turned out perfect


----------



## fenderf4i

Is that all 550 paracord that you used?


----------



## PETEREK

I don't have the package it came in anymore, but I believe so.


----------



## 65535

I'm struggling to understand this mod. What is the purpose of dual 3.5mm TRS jacks in the cans and dual 3.5mm TRS plugs on split cable ends?


----------



## PETEREK

It's a gaming HEADSET now, for PC. 3.5mm for audio, 3.5mm for Mic input. There are 2 3.5mm jacks so he can choose which side he wants his mic on.


----------



## 65535

That makes sense.


----------



## TrollDragon

Excellent job and implementation of a Mic solution.


----------



## Don Lehrer

trolldragon said:


> Excellent job and implementation of a Mic solution.


 
 Indeed, well done me likes


----------



## BD5WX

Does anyone have some experiences with Viablue's silver solder? How is this compared to the WBT silver solder?


----------



## FraGGleR

bd5wx said:


> Does anyone have some experiences with Viablue's silver solder? How is this compared to the WBT silver solder?


 
 This thread is the gallery thread for pictures of DIY cables.  Please post your questions in the DIY Question and Comment thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread


----------



## BD5WX

fraggler said:


> This thread is the gallery thread for pictures of DIY cables.  Please post your questions in the DIY Question and Comment thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread


 
 Thanks mate


----------



## 65535

fenderf4i said:


> A panavise and helping hands makes any soldering job easy.


 
  
 He's not kidding, have 3 extra hands and a vise is wonderful. 
  

  
 If you do any soldering work on a regular basis, GRS third hands are worth the price. I have the full size double with base, and a full size single on a base.


----------



## dimmockg

Great thread and I'm in awe of the work some of you guys produce. Before I probably order something on line, I wondered if anybody made custom lods for Sony walkmans?

Cheers


----------



## nixternal

http://distilleryimage8.ak.instagram.com/68f6db6ebaf711e3b908129a84f01860_8.jpg
  
 Picture of my AKG K240 Studio headphones and the 3.5mm plug on my DIY recable. I would show you the whole cable, but it isn't complete yet  Not cool enough (yet?) to post a picture, hopefully the link will work here though. I fat fingered the mini-xlr plug & broke a pin. Had to order a new one, or 2. Should be here Friday so I can finish up.
  
 Products Used:
  - Canare L-4E6S starquad cable
  - Switchcraft TA3FX 3-pin female mini-XLR connector
  - Switchcraft 35HDRANN right-angle nickle-plated 3.5mm stereo plug
  - 550 Paracord Desert Camo (the Made in the USA stuff you can get at Michael's, Joann Fabric and Meijer in the USA)


----------



## PETEREK

cerealkillr said:


> Beautiful. Any tips for soldering the 1/8" plugs? I had a tough time with them but I _*love*_ how they look. And is that the small hole version or the large hole version?


 
 I don't really have any tips for you, I didn't have a problem with them. I have a set of helping hands so that makes soldering a bit easier. I wasn't aware of these connectors coming with different sized barrel openings, so I can't tell you if they're the big or small ones. 
  
 I use this exact set. It's super cheap and it makes things much easier.
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Third-Hand-Soldering-Solder-Iron-Stand-Holder-Station-Magnifier-Helping-Tool-Kit-/321324064300?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ad0681e2c


----------



## nixternal

http://distilleryimage4.ak.instagram.com/b46d7decbc6811e3b6190002c9c7c8d0_8.jpg
  
 AKG K240 Studio headphone recable complete. Used Switchcraft Mini-XLR 3-pin female on the headphone side and a Switchcraft right-angle 3.5mm plug on the other side. Stripped the Canare L-4E6S cable and put on some Desert Camo 550 Paracord. I like it, and I don't like it. I can't say that I am a fan of the thicker cable for the headphone. I am going to build another cable, longer, probably around the 15 foot mark either using thinner cable, or using either the Canare or Mogami cable with no wrapping. That way there I can just walk from my computer to the home theater setup and just plug in without having to unplug from my computer and tossing on a 1/4" adapter. Thanks to this thread for the pointers, and who knows, maybe I will just pull the cables out entirely and do a braid. Sorry for the link, not cool enough yet to post pictures.


----------



## fenderf4i

I made my first headphone cable today. Canare L4E6S, Switchcraft mini XLR's, a metal Neutrik plug, and paracord.


----------



## Folex

fenderf4i said:


> I made my first headphone cable today. Canare L4E6S, Switchcraft mini XLR's, a metal Neutrik plug, and paracord.


 
 Looks extremely heavy


----------



## fenderf4i

folex said:


> Looks extremely heavy




Only if you have the neck of a 5 year old girl. It's just 5 feet of cable lol.


----------



## Folex

fenderf4i said:


> Only if you have the neck of a 5 year old girl. It's just 5 feet of cable lol.


 
 I generally wear for 5-10h at a time.


----------



## fenderf4i

folex said:


> I generally wear for 5-10h at a time.


 
  
  
  
 So? It still weighs nothing lol.


----------



## mrAdrian

The Canare L4e6s is heavier than other braided cables but it feels sturdy, and never de-shape. Plus it is not that heavy (unless you already have a very headphone to start with). I love using them.


----------



## AlanHell

To fix my original cable been too short.
 Also to take full advantage of BALANCE, I need a shield cable. (I move around a lot with my chair, hence I need something that does not pick up too many noise while I move.)
 I made this cable.
  
 Not a very good looking one, but does made my low efficiency phone sounds better by using thicker wire.
  


Spoiler: Full






  
  
  


Spoiler: Whole






  
  
  


Spoiler: Sleeve






  
  

  
  


Spoiler: Y-Splitter






  
  
  


Spoiler: back


----------



## cerealkillr

Did a recable a few weeks ago and forgot to upload the pictures.
  

  

  

  

 The canare L-4E6s was twisted pretty tight in the sleeve and it was tough to straighten out and it's still stiffer than I'd like it but it's definitely better than the stock cable.


----------



## paijo

fraggler said:


> And a picture:
> 
> 
> As much as I liked the stock feel of the Oyaide cable I had used, it bored me.  Paracord to the rescue!  Much more interesting, especially since it isn't plain round.  Also switched to the new Doublehelixcables mini, probably the best I have used.


 
 Hello... i'm new here... what mini jack u used??what brand?


----------



## Kamakahah

paijo said:


> Hello... i'm new here... what mini jack u used??what brand?




It's a Double Helix Cables Elite mini plug, I believe.


----------



## nelson515

Hi guys
 I am new to diy cables and want to share what I have made.
  
 So here is the first cable I have made
  
  
 this is a 4-braided upocc copper wire


  
  
  
 Next, is a line out cable.

6-braided upocc silver plated copper
  
 finally is a iem cable again

this one is made with 4 cryo occ copper litz wires
  
  
 Hope you guys will like it. 
 If possible, please do tell me which aspects I can improve.
 Thank you.


----------



## Armaegis

Speaker to XLR4(f) adapter
 and
 TRS to XLR4(f) adapter


----------



## FraGGleR

kamakahah said:


> It's a Double Helix Cables Elite mini plug, I believe.


 
 Yep!  Love them.


----------



## FraGGleR

armaegis said:


> Speaker to XLR4(f) adapter
> and
> TRS to XLR4(f) adapter


 
 I like the way those Ethereal speaker connectors look.  I might use them for my next adapter.


----------



## paijo

kamakahah said:


> It's a Double Helix Cables Elite mini plug, I believe.


 
 wow... how is the character? compared to viablue??

 here my recab and m2m job...
  
 pailic with klotz cable





  
 pailic with silver coated mixed klotz + pailics with yamamoto silver coated cable




  
 silver coated with acrolink jack foro shure se215 recab




  
 silver coated with amphenol jack for ksc recab




  
 m2m with silver coated and pailics jack




  
 m2m pailics with amtrans gold coated 




  
 m2m acrolink gold with gold coated amtrans




  
 some others m2m




  
 *.sorry for bulk share.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Bought some NOS Beldun 24AWG SPC cable and a bunch of Rean jacks in preparation for multiple headphone re-cabling jobs. Just want to get some nylon sheath for durability purposes and then I can get started.


----------



## musicinmymind

cerealkillr said:


> Did a recable a few weeks ago and forgot to upload the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Looks cool, what is SQ difference you find with stock cable.
  
 If I need to do an DIY cable for HE-6, which cable is best for SQ upgrade?


----------



## FraGGleR

musicinmymind said:


> Looks cool, what is SQ difference you find with stock cable.
> 
> If I need to do an DIY cable for HE-6, which cable is best for SQ upgrade?


 
 That question has been asked, as have many others regarding how wires sound in the past and many a thread has been shutdown by the ensuing debates.  I would ask this question from a build standpoint in the DIY cables questions thread instead of this gallery.  And perhaps ask in the HE-6 thread for cable recommendations on synergy if there is any.


----------



## musicinmymind

fraggler said:


> musicinmymind said:
> 
> 
> > Looks cool, what is SQ difference you find with stock cable.
> ...


 
  
 Agreed, make sense.
  
 if I wanted to build an sliver cable for my HE-6, then which would best in terms of price and build quality?


----------



## FraGGleR

musicinmymind said:


> Agreed, make sense.
> 
> if I wanted to build an sliver cable for my HE-6, then which would best in terms of price and build quality?


 
 Ask here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread


----------



## AlanHell

musicinmymind said:


> Agreed, make sense.
> 
> if I wanted to build an sliver cable for my HE-6, then which would best in terms of price and build quality?


 

 Just flip few pages back, you will see I just post my new HE-6 cable.
 It is a Mogami.
 It is longer than the stock cable, yet it is louder. So I think it has less resistance which means it is better?
  
 Depends whether or not you are a wire believer, the answer you get will be very different.( In price and  in brand name )


----------



## TrollDragon

Made a short 3' portable cable for the HFI-780's. (30 AWG Litz in micro paracord)


----------



## MikeyFresh

DIY 3.5mm -> RCA cable... Apple-esque design inspiration, I made this one back in 2012.
  
 HGA IC-4.24H silver/copper braid wire terminated with Eichmann Bullet Plug RCAs, and an Oyaide P-3.5 gold right angle 3.5mm stereo plug. WBT solder.
  
 My go-to cable for use with the HRT iStreamer.


----------



## MikeyFresh

Ever come up just one foot short? I have, with the great sounding AKG K 420 folding travel headphones.
  
 They have an annoyingly short cable, so I made this extender from a piece of HGA IC-4.26S silver braid, ViaBlue T6s (small) 3.5mm plug, and a Neutrik NYS 240BG 3.5mm female jack. WBT solder.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## 65535

Made a custom stereo mini to Lemo for my T70's. Had to work on a custom strain relief solution for the male Lemo though. ABS collet spacer to the rescue.
  
 Nice looking Neutrik NTP3RC-B on some 6x26awg shielded cable. (note the proper fitting of the shell, why can't these expensive cable makers get this right? No heat shrink to hide mistakes here.)
  

  
 Wait a minute, that things bigger than my thumb. This is one heavy cable.
  

  
 Next to a sibling connector and a couple of TRS connectors and this thing really shows its size.
  

  
 Obviously this won't work for my T70's just look at the difference in size of the EGG/EEG female connectors.
  

  
 Well, maybe I didn't. Found the Lemo 3K 320 connector pair while rummaging around at work today, stuck a piece of ABS in it and took some pictures.
  
 Little bit big and heavy for portable audio applications, too many pins and too expensive for stationary audio applications too.
  
 I do intend to put another FGG.0B.304.CLAZ52 on the 1/8" TRS cable when I find one or order to make a 1.25m 1/8" TRS cable for the T70's. Then I'll make a 4 pin XLR for balanced use.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Length of DiY cable for portable use. 4 strands of self-braided NOS Beldun 26AWG wire, 3.5mm Rean Jack and heat-shrinking for the jack strain-relief and Y-split. Haven't screwed the Rean jack up or soldered the other end to drivers yet. Not too shabby for my first cable, and it works too.


----------



## PETEREK

Made a balanced cable for a pair of Audeze LCD-XC's today. It's about 8 feet long. The headfier I made it for wanted a thick soft cable for aesthetics but it also needed to be flexible so.. I ended up using 26awg wire from BTG Audio (signals were silver plated copper, and grounds were copper) and sheathed it in 550 paracord, yes 550. I ran one strand of yarn with each wire to make the paracord nice and plump but still flexible. It feels very nice. This was also my first time using a pre-made y-split (Viablue). That was pretty nice.
  

  
 Side note, it isn't fun at all trying to get 4 strands of 550 paracord in an RSA connector. Needless to say, it was modified.


----------



## AlanHell

Base on how big the Viablue split is, your cable is "HUGE" even for a very heavy LCD-X.
  
 How much is your system gonna weight with your cable?
  
 Just couriers


----------



## PETEREK

alanhell said:


> Base on how big the Viablue split is, your cable is "HUGE" even for a very heavy LCD-X.
> 
> How much is your system gonna weight with your cable?
> 
> Just couriers


 
 It isn't my LCD-XC, it's another headfiers. The cable is actually really light, it's just plump.


----------



## elmoe

Those Viablue splits are hollow inside, they don't weight much at all.


----------



## AlanHell

What I mean is, your cable is very very thick............


----------



## TrollDragon

alanhell said:


> What I mean is, your cable is very very thick............


TWSS


----------



## Armaegis

trolldragon said:


> TWSS


 
  
  
 All wrapped in black... four at a time... wait wut?


----------



## TrollDragon

armaegis said:


> All wrapped in black... four at a time... wait wut?   :blink:


I think I saw that in Super 8 format back in the day.


----------



## musicinmymind

peterek said:


> Made a balanced cable for a pair of Audeze LCD-XC's today. It's about 8 feet long. The headfier I made it for wanted a thick soft cable for aesthetics but it also needed to be flexible so.. I ended up using 26awg wire from BTG Audio (signals were silver plated copper, and grounds were copper) and sheathed it in 550 paracord, yes 550. I ran one strand of yarn with each wire to make the paracord nice and plump but still flexible. It feels very nice. This was also my first time using a pre-made y-split (Viablue). That was pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Side note, it isn't fun at all trying to get 4 strands of 550 paracord in an RSA connector. Needless to say, it was modified.


 
  
 Looks great, where did you get the  pre-made y-split cable, I was not able to find them on DIY page of their website http://btg-audio.com/webstore.htm#ecwid:category=2620180&mode=category&offset=0&sort=normal


----------



## elmoe

musicinmymind said:


> Looks great, where did you get the  pre-made y-split cable, I was not able to find them on DIY page of their website http://btg-audio.com/webstore.htm#ecwid:category=2620180&mode=category&offset=0&sort=normal


 
  
  
 http://www.viablue.de/com/splitter.shtml


----------



## FraGGleR

musicinmymind said:


> Looks great, where did you get the  pre-made y-split cable, I was not able to find them on DIY page of their website http://btg-audio.com/webstore.htm#ecwid:category=2620180&mode=category&offset=0&sort=normal


 
 A more useful link for US based folks:  http://www.avoutlet.com/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=784
  
 Now, pictures!


----------



## musicinmymind

Thanks to both of you, I am looking to build an cable for HE-6 and these links will help for sure.


----------



## MikeyFresh

I have a cable with that ViaBlue splitter, its very lightweight aluminum but not exactly "small" in size.
  
 Recently I saw a newer y-splitter offered by Double Helix Cables, called Capsid. I ordered two of them a couple of days ago, even smaller and lighter weight than the ViaBlue with arguably better looks depending on the overall desired aesthetic.
  
 The ViaBlue is more bland black and discreet looking, albeit slightly larger, the Capsid has a certain bling effect with both carbon fiber and somewhat shiny polished looking aluminum, which may or may not float your boat.
  
 Their site seems to be down for maintenance right now or I'd provide a link to it.


----------



## Zashoomin

mikeyfresh said:


> I have a cable with that ViaBlue splitter, its very lightweight aluminum but not exactly "small" in size.
> 
> Recently I saw a newer y-splitter offered by Double Helix Cables, called Capsid. I ordered two of them a couple of days ago, even smaller and lighter weight than the ViaBlue with arguably better looks depending on the overall desired aesthetic.
> 
> ...


 
 Ya I have a couple of the viablue ones and they are huge.  For the normal 4 strand cable it is way too big and obtrusive.  Unless you are going with 8 or more strands that are individually sleeved I wouldn't get it.


----------



## Kamakahah

I picked up one of the DHC splitters. I was one of the first 20 that got the blasted finish. It's larger than I imagined but not overly so. Very lightweight. I like the finish. Wish I had ordered an extra or two with the limited finish.


----------



## PETEREK

This isn't a cable, but it's an adapter I made for the last cable picture I posted. 
  
 RSA balanced-1/4 adapter


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice Adapter!


----------



## PETEREK

It may look like it's in there loosely, but I and this bottle of gorilla glue can assure you, it won't ever be coming out.


----------



## FraGGleR

peterek said:


> This isn't a cable, but it's an adapter I made for the last cable picture I posted.
> 
> RSA balanced-1/4 adapter


 
 Nope.  Doesn't count if we can't see wire.  Sorry.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

> .


----------



## BucketInABucket

mikeyfresh said:


> Can you tell if the one pictured here is the special bead blasted finish?
> If yes I wonder what the standard finish looks like, that's what I have on the way to me in the mail.
> The ViaBlue isn't huge in real life, but the Capsid is substantially smaller.


 
 Who needs custom y-splitters when you got that heat-shrink swag


----------



## musicinmymind

bucketinabucket said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs custom y-splitters when you got that heat-shrink swag


 
  
 Old School


----------



## TrollDragon

Didn't get to make a headphone of IC cable today...
 Had to reterminate this one here with new Amphenol MS3106F18-1P & MS3106F18-1S connectors (8 conductors with a coax center) and a little bit of self fusing rubber tape.


----------



## Kamakahah

The above pic is the standard finish. Here are some quick pics of the beaded finish:


----------



## Armaegis

trolldragon said:


> Didn't get to make a headphone of IC cable today...
> Had to reterminate this one here with new Amphenol MS3106F18-1P & MS3106F18-1S connectors (8 conductors with a coax center) and a little bit of self fusing rubber tape.


 
  
 I thought that was a telephone cord before I scrolled down...
  
 (for the kids out there, yes phones used to have cords... connected to big giant boxes with a dial instead of keypad).


----------



## Toxic Cables

Viablue do offer a much smaller version to their usual size now, i think i posted pictures of them before, but if anyone likes i can take one alongside the usual size one, although they have a single hole in either end.
  
 For the next week, i will include a free smaller sized Viablue splitter or my own with all DIY orders over £50.
  
 International shipping is cheaper when ordered placed through PM, rather then site.


----------



## TrollDragon

armaegis said:


> I thought that was a telephone cord before I scrolled down...
> 
> (for the kids out there, yes phones used to have cords... connected to big giant boxes with a dial instead of keypad).


100' umbilical for a duct cleaning robot, the coax was broken which killed all the video feed... The monkeys who work with it like to pull the 50lb robot out by the tail as it takes too long to drive it out.


----------



## MikeyFresh

I received my recent DIY parts order from DHC today, just in time to re-terminate a couple of cables over the holiday weekend:


----------



## Lohb

armaegis said:


> I thought that was a telephone cord before I scrolled down...
> 
> (for the kids out there, yes phones used to have cords... connected to big giant boxes with a dial instead of keypad).


 

 and Anti-Cables use a similar style to old school telephone cords


----------



## jboehle

That looks like a horrible idea.  No shielding!?


----------



## fenderf4i

Interconnects and headphone cables very rarely ever need shielding. None of the braided cables we make and use are shielded.


----------



## 65535

Signal cables should be shielded, it's bad practice not to. Headphone cables don't require shielding.


----------



## SkyBleu

65535 said:


> Signal cables should be shielded, it's bad practice not to. Headphone cables don't require shielding.


 
 Does that mean if I make a 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect, the ground isn't all that necessary? Meaning I can run just two wires?
  
 (Just curious, and sorry for the lack of cable knowledge


----------



## PETEREK

skybleu said:


> Does that mean if I make a 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect, the ground isn't all that necessary? Meaning I can run just two wires?
> 
> (Just curious, and sorry for the lack of cable knowledge


 
 You have to have a ground wire for the cable to work. 3 wire (conductor) minimum for a mini-mini. 
  
 Questions are better answered HERE.


----------



## SkyBleu

Thanks, sorry about that. Saw a little discussion occurring, so the question thread totally slipped my mind. Won't happen again.


----------



## Shawn71

skybleu said:


> Does that mean if I make a 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect, the ground isn't all that necessary? Meaning I can run just two wires?
> 
> (Just curious, and sorry for the lack of cable knowledge




No. Each channel,L /R has.a positive and negative polarity each,and they are terminated at both ends of the voice coil.


----------



## ADIKOS

My first DIY Audeze cable using 22 gauge solid silver wire in 19 guage teflon tubing using a litz braid terminated using a viablue jack, and amphenol mini xlrs, viablue splitter and viablue cable sleeving.  I went for durability and used a ton of heat shrink, this cable should last forever.  Also the amphenol mini's are tough to work with, go with Neutriks.  Next its silver interconnects for my Asgard 2.


----------



## kugino

just picked up an he-500 and hate the stock cable (seriously, THAT cable for an $800-900 list price headphone??). so i just made one with some materials i already had - canare cable w/out sheathing, litz braid. terminated with neutrik 4-pin xlr. covered in steel grey 550 paracord. viablue y-split, which is kind of big for the 6 ft. cable, but isn't really that heavy. actually complements the xlr connector pretty well.  the parts that connect to the headphone haven't been finished b/c i'm waiting for some red heatshrink to arrive before sealing everything up. other than that, works/sounds pretty good.
  
 up next: finishing up my hd-800 cable.


----------



## luisdent

My latest 3.5 interconnect. I started using BTG Audio wire. This is the 26 AWG clear LLDPE silver plated copper wire and some neutriks.
  

  
 This stuff is awesome. Very smooth and flexible.


----------



## kugino

luisdent said:


> My latest 3.5 interconnect. I started using BTG Audio wire. This is the 26 AWG clear LLDPE silver plated copper wire and some neutriks.
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff is awesome. Very smooth and flexible.


 
 nice! i've used BTG's wires for my DIY cables, too. good price/performance.


----------



## wolfetan44

Modded a pair of M50's for my girlfriend.


----------



## PETEREK

Ooooh Double Helix Cables, it must be a serious relationship.


----------



## wolfetan44

EDIT: I don't even know what I was thinking.


----------



## qawsedrf

wolfetan44 said:


> Hehe. I'm actually good friends with Peter.




I think cCasper TFG was referring to your relationship with your girlfriend.


----------



## luisdent

qawsedrf said:


> wolfetan44 said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe. I'm actually good friends with Peter.
> ...


 
  
 lmao.


----------



## wolfetan44

qawsedrf said:


> wolfetan44 said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe. I'm actually good friends with Peter.
> ...


 
 I know


----------



## Kamakahah

He's avoiding answering. Didn't we just have a talk about committing? Lol.


----------



## wolfetan44

kamakahah said:


> He's avoiding answering. Didn't we just have a talk about committing? Lol.


----------



## kugino

coming up: my hd-800 cable. easiest part was soldering the wires to the pins. rest of the build was a pita. but, i think it turned out pretty well...


----------



## TwoEars

My Hardwired HD800 with 4-pin XLR & 6.3mm adapter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  

  
 Thick oxygen free copper all the way! No silver or fancy solder or other BS.


----------



## slokenafk

I see lots of mention of mogami cable, what about canare?


----------



## cute

Nice job....nice cable!  Cardas Quad Eutectic Solder helps prevent oxidation, so it is worth the little bit extra cost!


----------



## Kamakahah

slokenafk said:


> I see lots of mention of mogami cable, what about canare?




They are practically identical. Just very minor differences.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## 65535

I like Canare because their braided shield resists twisting and permanent twists in the cable better, but Mogami et al. that use served shields are about 10x easier to work with because you don't have to unbraid the shield. Otherwise they're practically identical wires. Both excellent quality manufactures.


----------



## TwoEars

cute said:


> Nice job....nice cable!  Cardas Quad Eutectic Solder helps prevent oxidation, so it is worth the little bit extra cost!


 
  
 I personally find oxidation on solder joints to be a very minor problem, if anything it's oxidation on bare copper wires that you want to worry about. Because that will happen. And in that case I like liquid electrial tape, with some practise you can even make it look nice.
  
 About Mogami vs Canare, they're both very good. Quality when you hold it in your hand feels the same. Can't go wrong with either. I think Canare is about half the price of Mogami, don't know why really, so that might be a deciding factor.


----------



## Folex

Silver solder is far superior. It does nothing to the sound but holds up considerably better. Try doing 2 solders, 1 with silver and 1 with normal 60/40 and keep pulling at them. The 60/40 will fail much quicker then the silver will. I did multi test on this and every time the silver won hands down. I was able to have the 60/40 wire fail 3 times before the silver did. The silver only failed because the contact did. These test were done on a cheapie broken pair of headphones.


----------



## kugino

my hd800 cable: BTG silver plated copper in litz braid. plussound y split. neutrik 4-pin xlr. 
  
 soldering was actually quite easy. hardest part was ensuring all the heatshrink lengths were the right size and making sure i had them on the wires before attaching the housing to the pins. very light, very compact, and sounds pretty good.


----------



## MikeyFresh

folex said:


> Silver solder is far superior. It does nothing to the sound but holds up considerably better. Try doing 2 solders, 1 with silver and 1 with normal 60/40 and keep pulling at them. The 60/40 will fail much quicker then the silver will. I did multi test on this and every time the silver won hands down. I was able to have the 60/40 wire fail 3 times before the silver did. The silver only failed because the contact did. These test were done on a cheapie broken pair of headphones.


 

 +1 on the silver solder.
  
 I'd also add that the negative comment about silver or "fancy" solder doesn't take into account other important aspects such as the quality and effectiveness of the integral flux.
  
 Something like WBT is not "fancy" and therefore expensive, it contains an extremely effective halogen-free flux that is gentle on precious metal surfaces, makes working with it a charm, and a low melting point means it doesn't need a ridiculously hot iron, it flows quite well. WBT also isn't some new-fangled audiophile thing, it's been around quite a long time now.
  
 That's not to say there aren't various other good "old school" solders, there are. But some of the more expensive options like WBT, Oyaide, or Mundorf are really great stuff and shouldn't be knocked based on someone thinking they are "fancy". Try them and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## TwoEars

My comment about fancy solder was largely ironic anyways. Didn't realize it was such a hot topic! (no pun intended) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But honestly - I'm fine with standard 60/40. I know how to work it, never had any problems. Don't really see the need to change.


----------



## TrollDragon

Same here, been a board level consumer electronics technician since the 70's and I have used nothing but Kester 60/40 rosin core. Many years and zillions of solder connections later I've never had a problem with it either. Anyone who has ever replaced all the ram on Commodore 64's know what I'm talking about...


----------



## slokenafk

Thanks for all the replies. I was going to just strip the 4 wires out of the cable and then work from there. Is there anything wrong with going about it this way?


----------



## TwoEars

Maybe you've posted it further back but what are you trying to do exactly?
  
 The hardest part about making cables is usally to make everything line in in terms of lenght, and to put that connector end cap on the cable BEFORE you solder on the connector.


----------



## slokenafk

No no. Ive made several cables. Someone mentioned working with the shielding in the canare cables. I usually just use them for the inside 4 wires and toss the shielding. Im wondering if what im doing is wrong or something. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamakahah

slokenafk said:


> No no. Ive made several cables. Someone mentioned working with the shielding in the canare cables. I usually just use them for the inside 4 wires and toss the shielding. Im wondering if what im doing is wrong or something.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk




Nothing wrong with that. Just loosen one end of the shield and you can slide the whole thing off my pushing the loose end down the cable. Saves ages of time compared to unbraiding the shielding.


----------



## Kamakahah

twoears said:


> Maybe you've posted it further back but what are you trying to do exactly?
> 
> The hardest part about making cables is usally to make everything line in in terms of lenght, and to put that connector end cap on the cable BEFORE you solder on the connector. :rolleyes:




No matter how many cables I make, I still forget on occasion.


----------



## kugino

kamakahah said:


> No matter how many cables I make, I still forget on occasion.


 
 me, too. in fact, i just did that the other night. got so excited to finally put the xlr connector on the cable that i forgot to put the butt end first...had to desolder and start all over. the hd800 cable i just made was a puzzle in making sure i had all the right lengths of heatshrink, correct colors, and the end cap that screws onto the connector. that was harder than doing the actual soldering.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## FallenAngel

mikeyfresh said:


> Kester 60/40 is definitely good stuff, if that's what you've used and had good results with, it makes sense to stay with it, no disrespect to 60/40 users intended.
> Various silver solders are quite good too, Cardas and WBT included.
> These days it's "PC" to use a lead free solder, I have the Mundorf Supreme version that is 9% silver, and even has a little bit of both gold and copper in it, but I haven't brought myself to use it yet because the leaded version of WBT is so darned good.


 
  
 I'd definitely go with 37/63 as it's a eutectic ratio for lead and tin for obvious reasons - eutectic simply means that both elements melt at the same temperature at this ratio.


----------



## 65535

If you can keep the parts motionless during cooling it's a moot point. I've had some GRS third hands for awhile now and hey rock for holding pieces in place. Couldn't have done the Lemos for my T70 recable half as easily without them.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## 65535

Not much of a good price when compared to more readily available solders, and it's just marketing fluff. We build high precision sensing equipment at work, 60/40 is great for all we do.


----------



## kugino

I've only used kester 60/40 for all my projects and have never had any problems.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Kamakahah

This is the gallery thread. Good topic to discuss but we should take it to an appropriate thread.


----------



## TrollDragon




----------



## kugino

trolldragon said:


>


 
 well played, sir. well played.


----------



## TwoEars

mikeyfresh said:


>


 
  
 Very nice setup, I also like the strategically placed couch in the background for when you've overdosed on solder fumes.


----------



## ADIKOS

2 foot pure 22 gauge silver interconnects in some opaque teflon, with locking rca plugs--braided nice and neatly, a total of 2 feet long.  Definitely an improvement over my stock rca's and much better to look at.  If anyone wants me to make them some send me a pm


----------



## MikeyFresh

trolldragon said:


>


 

 NOS Kester 44, what would you estimate as the year of purchase?


----------



## TrollDragon

mikeyfresh said:


> NOS Kester 44, what would you estimate as the year of purchase?


 

 Not mine just a picture from the net... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 And according to Kester
  
  Quote:Kester Shelf Life Policy 





> Solder Wire
> Solid solder wire has no limited shelf life given the following conditions:
> 1. Storage must be in a dry, non-corrosive environment
> 2. The surface may lose its shine and appear a dull shade of gray. This is a surface phenomenon
> ...


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## kugino

mikeyfresh said:


> In keeping with the thread topic, two DIY cables:
> 
> 1) ALO 22 gauge OFC 4 wire braid with Switchcraft 35HD Series 3.5mm plug and Cardas RCAs
> 
> ...


 
 mighty nice work!


----------



## Armaegis

mikeyfresh said:


> NOS Kester 44, what would you estimate as the year of purchase?


 
  
 Haha, I actually have that one... I should take a picture of it tomorrow.


----------



## PETEREK

> Originally Posted by *ADIKOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone wants me to make them some send me a pm


 
 It isn't likely that anyone posting in this thread is going to pay for someone to make them cables. Haha


----------



## Armaegis

Here's my personal spool of Kester 44...
  

  
 And for those curious, my incredibly messy work area...
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## slokenafk

kamakahah said:


> No matter how many cables I make, I still forget on occasion.


 
 Honestly, Ive had a time or two where Im so tired or just dont feel like doing it, that I just tape it for the time being. Hah.


----------



## kugino

peterek said:


> It isn't likely that anyone posting in this thread is going to pay for someone to make them cables. Haha


Haha. Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## ADIKOS

kugino said:


> Haha. Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.



 


Y'all just watch because of that post I'm going to be the next Toxic Cables haha. lol jk it was a joke


----------



## TwoEars

This thread needs more pictures, so what the heck. A cute little double 3-pin male XLR to 4-pin female XLR. Why not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Also - I don't I could stand being the next toxic cables. Making the cables is fine but dealing with the customers would be a nightmare! Why does it cost so much? Can I get a silver connector instead of black one? Can you make the sleeving in purple? Aren't the wires supposed to thicker? Why don't you use that solder mixture? My cable broke d/t shoddy workmanship! (cut in half by scissors)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If I was going to do that I'd need someone to handle all the customers while I retired to the basement, listened to mozart and actually made cables.


----------



## kugino

adikos said:


> kugino said:
> 
> 
> > Haha. Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.
> ...







twoears said:


> This thread needs more pictures, so what the heck. A cute little double 3-pin male XLR to 4-pin female XLR. Why not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, customer service must be the worst part of any business


----------



## undersys

new long cable for my LCD3's (about 6m)
 Mogami 2534, stripped
 Neutrik 4pin XLR
 Rean tiny 4pin XLR
 Viablue Y-Split
  
 Sleeved in para chord.


----------



## Folex

Is there a point to single XLR connection? Isn't it still considered unbalanced and no better then a 1/4 or 3.5mm ?


----------



## fenderf4i

folex said:


> Is there a point to single XLR connection? Isn't it still considered unbalanced and no better then a 1/4 or 3.5mm ?




It is balanced, each signal has it's own separate ground.


----------



## kugino

undersys said:


> new long cable for my LCD3's (about 6m)
> Mogami 2534, stripped
> Neutrik 4pin XLR
> Rean tiny 4pin XLR
> ...


Very nice. Looks almost exactly like a grado recable I'm working on...minus the mini-xlr, of course.


----------



## Folex

fenderf4i said:


> It is balanced, each signal has it's own separate ground.


 
  
 Am I missing something? A single XLR has 3 pins and each driver has 2 connections. Wouldn't the ground be shared by both drivers ?


----------



## TwoEars

4-pin XLR... it even says so in the original post.


----------



## kugino

folex said:


> Am I missing something? A single XLR has 3 pins and each driver has 2 connections. Wouldn't the ground be shared by both drivers ?


 
 there are 3-pin and 4-pin XLR. 3-pin XLRs are normally used as interconnects, either for microphone use or for balanced audio use. 4-pins are being more and more used for balanced headphone applications - if i recall correctly, the AKG K1000 was the first to do this...in any case, the four wires give you + and - for each channel.


----------



## undersys

kugino said:


> Very nice. Looks almost exactly like a grado recable I'm working on...minus the mini-xlr, of course.


 
  
  
 Thanks kugino. The only thing I am a little unsure on was the viablue y-split, but hey its all I could find that afternoon locally 

 Folex, Yes 4 pin XLR. To plug into the front of my Master 9, fully balanced end to end. 
  
 I don't get why the LCD3's have 4pin mini XLR's but hey


----------



## PETEREK

undersys said:


> I don't get why the LCD3's have 4pin mini XLR's but hey


 
 They're 4-pin so in the case that one of the signal or ground pins fails it will still have a connection. I saw that on an Audeze page somewhere.


----------



## TrollDragon

peterek said:


> They're 4-pin so in the case that one of the signal or ground pins fails it will still have a connection. I saw that on an Audeze page somewhere.


Yes that is exactly the way my DT880's are wired on the tiny XLR's.


----------



## undersys

peterek said:


> They're 4-pin so in the case that one of the signal or ground pins fails it will still have a connection. I saw that on an Audeze page somewhere.


 
 oh cool  I wired all 4 pins anyways.. but handy to know, thanks!


----------



## BaTou069

Sorry for my very very newb question, but could someone please point/link/name me (to):
  
 Plug company names
 Sleeve company names
 Faqs
 braids
 explanations
 in short, ALL I need to know and read in order to start DIY cable?
  
 I saw a DIY Cable Faq thread but a list with all needed information would be more of a help
  
 I'm just so noob with DIY, and I just want to make myself nice interconnects, mod my grado cable and my koss ksc75 cable. Maybe one day also my Shure cable 
  
 Thanks


----------



## TwoEars

Have a look at the DIY section of moon audio. There are worse places to start.
  
 http://www.moon-audio.com/diy-audio-parts.html
  
 Techflex makes pretty much all the sleeving on the market.
  
 Neutrik makes all the connectors you need, but there are fancies companies around (the difference in sound quality is up for debate).


----------



## Kamakahah

batou069 said:


> Sorry for my very very newb question, but could someone please point/link/name me (to):
> 
> Plug company names
> Sleeve company names
> ...




It's true that the information is a bit spread out on the diy cable questions and comments thread, but in order to get you that consolidation of information someone will need to search through the thread and provide links the same as anyone else. 

My point being that you are just as capable of using the search bar in the thread as the next person. Take some time and search/read yourself from what is already posted. You'll learn better that way.

I would like to make a thread where the first post contains all guides and information. I'm willing to make one, bit I won't have time until my finals are complete in two weeks. At that time I'll start making simple video tutorials to help and lists of vendors.


----------



## BaTou069

twoears said:


> Have a look at the DIY section of moon audio. There are worse places to start.
> 
> http://www.moon-audio.com/diy-audio-parts.html
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks , Ill have a look!


kamakahah said:


> It's true that the information is a bit spread out on the diy cable questions and comments thread, but in order to get you that consolidation of information someone will need to search through the thread and provide links the same as anyone else.
> 
> My point being that you are just as capable of using the search bar in the thread as the next person. Take some time and search/read yourself from what is already posted. You'll learn better that way.
> 
> I would like to make a thread where the first post contains all guides and information. I'm willing to make one, bit I won't habe time until my finals are complete in two weeks. At that time I'll start making simple video tutorials or help amd lists of vendors.


 
  
 Yea, I guess I'll have a long read next weekend  Maybe I'll open the Thread by myself, who knows]]
 Thanks and good luck 4 ur finals


----------



## kugino

built a woody sr225 grado using some lignum vitae wood cups a friend made. the cable is canare L4E6S w/sheathing removed. litz braid to the y-split, twisted pair to the cups. techflex up to the y-split, paracord to the cups. neutrik 4-pin xlr and viablue y-splitter.


----------



## undersys

kugino said:


> built a woody sr225 grado using some lignum vitae wood cups a friend made. the cable is canare L4E6S w/sheathing removed. litz braid to the y-split, twisted pair to the cups. techflex up to the y-split, paracord to the cups. neutrik 4-pin xlr and viablue y-splitter.


 
 Ha nice


----------



## TwoEars

Where can I get suitable paracord in a good size like that?


----------



## TrollDragon

Me thinks everyone is on Holiday here...


----------



## Kamakahah

Oh how I wish. Finals time.


----------



## slokenafk

I cba to take a picture with my camera tonight. But here is a nice potato pic of my new cable for my new cans.


----------



## PETEREK

slokenafk said:


> I cba to take a picture with my camera tonight. But here is a nice potato pic of my new cable for my new cans.


 
 I like the color coordination. I have a pair of HE-400s on the way right now! Nice cable and nice cans


----------



## slokenafk

peterek said:


> slokenafk said:
> 
> 
> > I cba to take a picture with my camera tonight. But here is a nice potato pic of my new cable for my new cans.
> ...




Thanks man. If you have any questions just ask. I love them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kugino

slokenafk said:


> Thanks man. If you have any questions just ask. I love them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


What wire and what cord covering did you use? Nice work!


----------



## slokenafk

kugino said:


> slokenafk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man. If you have any questions just ask. I love them.
> ...




Thanks man. The cable is the canare quad star cable (cant think of the numbers atm), and the sleeving is 550 paracord from paracord planet. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoEars

Cool, I might have to get me some of that paracord to play with.


----------



## slokenafk

twoears said:


> Cool, I might have to get me some of that paracord to play with.



I like it. Its my first time using paracord but its good stuff.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## luisdent

My latest Sony mH1 re-cables:


----------



## Lohb

luisdent said:


> My latest Sony mH1 re-cables:


 

 Luis, do you find straight Neutrik hard to go in your ClipZip ?
 I read somewhere else a Neutrik bust a 3.5" port almost like they are (or a batch was over-sized)
 I A\B'd that Neutrik style in your photo with a Fiio plug and a Oyaide plug and the Neutrik was really stiff into my Clipzip....


----------



## luisdent

lohb said:


> luisdent said:
> 
> 
> > My latest Sony mH1 re-cables:
> ...


 
  
 I've never had any problems with mine, and I've done a few earphone with them...


----------



## wickson

There are defects with some of the 3.5 neutrik connectors, if you look closely the tip is bent.... Causing a tight fit.


----------



## luisdent

wickson said:


> There are defects with some of the 3.5 neutrik connectors, if you look closely the tip is bent.... Causing a tight fit.


I've never seen that and i buy bulk quantities of them. Where did you order that one? I'm sure things happen, but i've never seen it once. In fact i just ordered about 12 of them and they're all perfect...


----------



## wickson

luisdent said:


> I've never seen that and i buy bulk quantities of them. Where did you order that one? I'm sure things happen, but i've never seen it once. In fact i just ordered about 12 of them and they're all perfect...



Seen it twice from different licensed vendors.

Would explain the reason for the difficulty inserting the connector.
That's how I discovered it.


----------



## luisdent

wickson said:


> luisdent said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen that and i buy bulk quantities of them. Where did you order that one? I'm sure things happen, but i've never seen it once. In fact i just ordered about 12 of them and they're all perfect...
> ...



I know, i just asked where. I've bought things from bh photo and had almost 100% defect rate. Order from somewhere else and no problem. I'm sure there are defects like any product, but you're probably in the very small percentage of defects. I use these neutriks all the time and they are very common in pro audio and studios. I would try another store nonetheless.


----------



## wickson

luisdent said:


> I know, i just asked where. I've bought things from bh photo and had almost 100% defect rate. Order from somewhere else and no problem. I'm sure there are defects like any product, but you're probably in the very small percentage of defects. I use these neutriks all the time and they are very common in pro audio and studios. I would try another store nonetheless.




I'm from Toronto, they were local stores.

One was partsconnexion, extremely reputable.


----------



## luisdent

wickson said:


> luisdent said:
> 
> 
> > I know, i just asked where. I've bought things from bh photo and had almost 100% defect rate. Order from somewhere else and no problem. I'm sure there are defects like any product, but you're probably in the very small percentage of defects. I use these neutriks all the time and they are very common in pro audio and studios. I would try another store nonetheless.
> ...


Reputable or not, they might get bad stock, damaged via their shipper, etc. or you're just unlucky. 

Try getting some from dalepro audio online. I've never had a single defect. I've probably ordered 30 their in the last few weeks.


----------



## MikeyFresh

luisdent said:


> I know, i just asked where. I've bought things from bh photo and had almost 100% defect rate. Order from somewhere else and no problem. I'm sure there are defects like any product, but you're probably in the very small percentage of defects. I use these neutriks all the time and they are very common in pro audio and studios. I would try another store nonetheless.




I've bought countless items from B&H Photo over the years, including connectors, and have received exactly zero defective items from them, ever. So have thousands of other customers. Their reputation is beyond reproach, globally.

So while it's perfectly possible that a bad batch of Neutrik 3.5mm plugs were shipped, I hardly think the statement "I've bought things from B&H photo and had almost 100% defect rate" is even remotely accurate. Sorry, that's literally impossible given the QC practices of both the high-end brands they carry and their own exacting standards as a seller.

Companies like B&H lose money when they have to exchange defective items or refund people's money, especially on some small cheap connector where there isn't a lot of profit margin in the first place, by the time they pay for the shipping to replace the items, they lost money.

It is clearly neither in B&H's best interest nor a good business model to ship out a bunch of defective product, the statement above would suggest B&H routinely does this and is to be avoided as a seller unless you want to receive defective product. Nothing could be farther from the truth.


----------



## luisdent

mikeyfresh said:


> luisdent said:
> 
> 
> > I know, i just asked where. I've bought things from bh photo and had almost 100% defect rate. Order from somewhere else and no problem. I'm sure there are defects like any product, but you're probably in the very small percentage of defects. I use these neutriks all the time and they are very common in pro audio and studios. I would try another store nonetheless.
> ...



You clearly didn't read my post. I have absolutely had 100% defect rate on five of the same items from bh photo in a row. 100% defect rate. Period. That's a fact. Whether you think it's remotely possible or not. Then i switched to another company and had no problems with multiple items of the same kind.

I didn't say i bought connectors from them. You read that into it yourself. My point was that it DID happen to me, but for whatever reason it was only from bhphoto. My wife and i have bought countless dvds from our local best buy as well, and probably 60% have had playback problems. We buy the same disc again and have the same problem. However, i've never had a single defective dvd from anywhere else, ever. And we have hundreds of dvds.

What would caused a perfectly normal looking dvd to be bad over and over from one store? No idea, and i don't care. I don't buy movies from them anymore. But i'm sure others have had issues, was it chance? Maybe, but with the numbers i don't think so. Maybe they have one truck driver that leaves the truck in the hot sun too long or something. Whatever,

My point was try another store. Neutrik is tried and trusted. Like my best buy situation, for whatever reason you're just not having luck.


----------



## MikeyFresh

With all due respect, I clearly _did _read your post and quoted it, in it's entirety, with no editing.
  
 My post referred to this bit:
  
_"I've bought things from bh photo and had almost 100% defect rate."_
  
 Thats quite a bit different than your now revised statement about buying the same item 5 times and receiving 5 defectives.
  
 The above contained within your original post is broader than an experience isolated to a single item, and would suggest people beware of B&H, which is absurd if you know who they are and where they stand in the realm of catalog, internet, and retail sales over the years.
  
 I'm sure B&H refunded your money, and contacted the manufacturer indicating they had received a defective batch. If those items were in sealed packaging, B&H would have had no way of knowing they received a bad shipment, thats an issue with a manufacturer, not B&H.
  
 Regardless, my post was not an attack on you, it was a response indicating no one has anything to fear in buying from B&H. Your point about try another store to get around a defective batch in the near term is valid.
  
 I for one have never seen any defective Neutrik connector of any kind, ever, going back to the period 1993-1996 when I worked for a cataloger/retailer that made and shipped custom cable assemblies. The same is true more recently with DIY parts purchases on a hobby level, though that would be in a far lesser quantity and sample size than professional some years ago. Zero defects.
  
 Full disclosure, I do not and have never had any affiliation, employment with, or other consideration from  B&H Photo, nor has any friend, family member, or acquaintance. I am only speaking from about 15+ years of experience with them as a customer, never a bad transaction of any kind.


----------



## TrollDragon

All Hail Neutrik and B&H!

You guys should really debate this in the Cable Q & C thread.


----------



## wickson

I regret posting the pic of the defective neutrik, too much drama on head-fi sometimes.


----------



## TwoEars

There must be something deeply offending about bent neutrik connectors. DIY guys watch out, we know how to get under your skin now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
 In other news, I'm just wating for the connectors and I'll make a balanced cable for my HD650 as well.
  
 Haven't tried it with my DNA Sonett amp yet. Should be fun.


----------



## CloudMoose

Got back from a long business trip and finally had some time to finish up a few cable projects I had in my queue.
  
 Made a couple new interconnects from some 20AWG navships wire, nakamichi connectors, and 550 paracord. One ended up being a bit shorter due to a wire stripping mishap.
  

  
 Also got around to doing a detachable mod for the K550, I ended up using a female IRIS connector like on RSA amps.
  
 All I've made so far is a short cable for travel use (Roughly 2.5ft). 4x24AWG spc navships wire in a single 550 paracord sleeve.
  
 Artemis cables rhodium 3.5mm male and kobiconn male IRIS connector. It's a little rough, need to get some better heatshrink and dig my heat-gun(stop using lighter) out of the moving boxes and re-do that end. (Also got a little zealous with the glue on the K550s so I need to clean that up as well


----------



## luisdent

mikeyfresh said:


> With all due respect, I clearly _did _read your post and quoted it, in it's entirety, with no editing.
> 
> My post referred to this bit:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nope. I never said avoid bh photo. I simply said I had a 100% defect rate and therefore SOMETHING about bh photo and the stock of that type of item was bad. That's all. BH did refund me and it's an excellent store that I'd gladly buy from in a heartbeat, and I would have said that if it were relevant. And I didn't take your post as an attack, I was just offering the info that I hadn't had problems with neutrik, and it seemed like you were saying that wasn't valid and there clearly were problems because YOU had a problem. I then went on to use the stores I did as an example, that's all. 
  
 Essentially, every item has defects of some rate, and why some stores have bad stock and others don't is sometimes a mystery. That was all I was trying to say. Try another store and see how it goes, and hopefully you wouldn't have any problems.


wickson said:


> I regret posting the pic of the defective neutrik, too much drama on head-fi sometimes.


 
  
 I agree.  haha. But nah, it's supposed to be a place to discuss and share things. Oh well if now and then something blows up in your face   hahaha


----------



## TwoEars

Balanced cable for my HD650.
  
 Pretty run-of-the-mill as things go around here. Mogami microphone cable, techflex sleeving, viablue minisplit, cardas connectors, neutrik XLR 4-pin, adhesive heat shrink.
  
 Nothing too special, but I was quite happy with the level of finish I managed to get on it. Nice and tidy and rock solid everywhere!
  
 Using it now with my HD650, Anedio D1 and Balanced DNA Sonett. Anyone who thinks the HD650 can't be world class is deluded. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Perhaps not as resolving as HD800 or LCD-2/3/X but very enjoyable!


----------



## PETEREK

Looks nice to me!


----------



## Kamakahah

Very clean. Did you use pre-cut heat shrink? If not, what did you use to cut it?


----------



## TwoEars

kamakahah said:


> Very clean. Did you use pre-cut heat shrink? If not, what did you use to cut it?


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 I like mini wire cutters like this one:
  

  
 I've got one that's just big enough. It usually takes me 1-3 tries before I'm happy with each piece. But that's alright, I've got a 25m roll of adhesive heatshrink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Only cost me $20 or something like that.


----------



## PETEREK

I've had this cable posted here before, I just changed the dual 3-pin xlrs out for SMC connectors for use with my HE-400 and freshly modded T50RP.


 


  
 I have a new camera on the way, super excited.


----------



## TwoEars

Very nice!
  
 How did you get the cable wound so nicely? Do you twist it around before fixing it in place with adhesive heat shrink?


----------



## TrollDragon

Incredible job, they look great!


----------



## PETEREK

twoears said:


> Very nice!
> 
> How did you get the cable wound so nicely? Do you twist it around before fixing it in place with adhesive heat shrink?


 
 No, this is the method I use. *ostewart *made a little tutorial for this very reason, so people can see how to do it because it's hard to explain for some reason.


----------



## fenderf4i

That is very helpful!


----------



## Canadian411

Anyone used Kumihimo disk to achieve round 6 or 8 braiding ?
 I can easily do 8 wire kumihimo pattern but 4 and 6 round are difficult.


----------



## wickson

canadian411 said:


> Anyone used Kumihimo disk to achieve round 6 or 8 braiding ?
> I can easily do 8 wire kumihimo pattern but 4 and 6 round are difficult.


 

 Have you tried youtube'ng  4/6 strand paracord braiding?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwjlhzo4pNM
 I followed the video above and learned how to do a 4 strand braid, came out perfect!


----------



## Canadian411

wickson said:


> Have you tried youtube'ng  4/6 strand paracord braiding?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwjlhzo4pNM
> I followed the video above and learned how to do a 4 strand braid, came out perfect!




Thanks for the tutorial. 
I can do 4 easily, I can make exact wire like Alo or double helix, just that I am having bit of hard time beginning from 16 strands then split into two (8 strands) for left and right.

I really wonder how after market company do this ....... puzzled....


----------



## TwoEars

I think they do it the other way around.
  
 First take 8 strands and do up half the cable. Now do another with 8 strands and do half the cable.
  
 Now join them together and make the 16 strand pattern from where they join.
  
 That should be easiest.


----------



## wickson

canadian411 said:


> Thanks for the tutorial.
> I can do 4 easily, I can make exact wire like Alo or double helix, just that I am having bit of hard time beginning from 16 strands then split into two (8 strands) for left and right.
> 
> I really wonder how after market company do this ....... puzzled....




Lol, 16! That's out of my league.

Here's a couple of links that may help.

http://www.instructables.com/id/The-Sixteen-Strand-Braid/step2/The-Weave/

http://howdidyoumakethis.com/spiral-braids-with-12-to-28-strands/


----------



## Canadian411

Ok let me try that. For 4 to 2 split, I start from 4 strands then do 2 cross for both left and right.

I am going to build a machine to do 4,6 and 8 round wires. I guess I have no life or too much time


----------



## Kamakahah

canadian411 said:


> Anyone used Kumihimo disk to achieve round 6 or 8 braiding ?
> I can easily do 8 wire kumihimo pattern but 4 and 6 round are difficult.




I do fairly often. Usually for 8 braid. Occasionally others from 4-12. Never had a reason to try 16. Even 12 was a "just to see if I can" experiment.
Seems like a waste of cable - No sonic benefits and big increase in weight. Using boutique cable would as up fast.

Most of the YouTube video tutorials translate over to cable pretty well. One exception is that cable is stiffer so the same smooth patterns won't necessarily happen. There are ways around that if you get creative.

Edit: we're in the wrong thread for this discussion. Let's take it to the DIY Cable questions & comments thread.


----------



## Canadian411

Ah. My bad.


----------



## paijo

canadian411 said:


> Anyone used Kumihimo disk to achieve round 6 or 8 braiding ?
> I can easily do 8 wire kumihimo pattern but 4 and 6 round are difficult.


 
 i never use such kind of tools... i only use my bare hands and foot...hahahahaa.... :LOL
 i here the result... 









 and 
  
 here the 6 strands




 *.it's just 8 strand.. i've ever make 12 strands , but i didn't take the photo.


----------



## Kamakahah

What braid style did you do? Anywhere you know that shows it?


----------



## Armaegis

Pfft, who needs a jig/disk?
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wickson

armaegis said:


> Pfft, who needs a jig/disk?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Loving the 'mastercraft' packaging in the background... Lol


----------



## micmacmo

armaegis said:


> Pfft, who needs a jig/disk?


 
 Boy, whoddathunk that braiding could involve so much hardware and a vice?


----------



## kugino

armaegis said:


> Pfft, who needs a jig/disk?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 you canadians have way too much time on your hands - gotta be those long winters


----------



## Canadian411

kugino said:


> you canadians have way too much time on your hands - gotta be those long winters




Lol it was a long winter...


----------



## Armaegis

micmacmo said:


> Boy, whoddathunk that braiding could involve so much hardware and a vice?


 
  
 Simple braids can be done without jigs. Most round or half-round braids will even do you the favour of holding the wires nicely in place and you can just leave it and not lose your place. Certain braids are complex though, and require fixtures and helping hands.
  
 Most braids that people are familiar with are two step patterns that repeat (and sometimes the second step is just the first step but mirrored). The one I was doing in the pic is 8 steps (or 4 then mirrored, sorta).
  
  


kugino said:


> you canadians have way too much time on your hands - gotta be those long winters


 
  
 We had snow just a couple days ago... had to brush off the car in the morning. I wish I were joking


----------



## paijo

kamakahah said:


> What braid style did you do? Anywhere you know that shows it?


 
 please look here.. http://www.seekyee.com/Slings/howtos/8strand1.htm
 and here for 6 strands http://www.seekyee.com/Slings/howtos/6strand3.htm
  


armaegis said:


> Pfft, who needs a jig/disk?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 wow... what a braid....hahahaha....


----------



## PXSS

Guys, lets keep the discussion on the appropriate thread please.


----------



## fenderf4i

Yes. Let's see a photo here, and then talk about it in a completely different thread. Makes sense.


----------



## GrindingThud




----------



## TwoEars

grindingthud said:


>


 

 Very nice, Furutech right? Know where I can buy a splitter like that?


----------



## Kamakahah

twoears said:


> Very nice, Furutech right? Know where I can buy a splitter like that?




DHC sells those splitters.


----------



## fenderf4i

kamakahah said:


> DHC sells those splitters.




Plussound Audio also has some new splitters worth looking at. Both it and the DHC ones are much smaller than the Viablue ones, although now that I think of it, they have a smaller one available now as well.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Crappy picture of my recabled D2K. 4 foot long using toxic cables scorpion standard translucent black copper cable. I swear the sound's darker and bassier than it used to be which is a good thing in my book.
  
 EDIT: I forgot the picture...


----------



## GrindingThud

Neutrik with Double Helix splitter:
http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=118


twoears said:


> Very nice, Furutech right? Know where I can buy a splitter like that?


----------



## Canadian411

bucketinabucket said:


> Crappy picture of my recabled D2K. 4 foot long using toxic cables scorpion standard translucent black copper cable. I swear the sound's darker and bassier than it used to be which is a good thing in my book.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot the picture...



Beautiful cable!!!


----------



## BucketInABucket

canadian411 said:


> Beautiful cable!!!


 
 Thanks mate, hell of a lot better in terms of convenience than the stock denon cable it is too.


----------



## luisdent

canadian411 said:


> bucketinabucket said:
> 
> 
> > Crappy picture of my recabled D2K. 4 foot long using toxic cables scorpion standard translucent black copper cable. I swear the sound's darker and bassier than it used to be which is a good thing in my book.
> ...


 
  
 Looks like the way i do my recables. Neutrik straight and 26awg wire? I use btg audio wire. Looks very similar to that toxic... I prefer to braid it like that as well. It adds flexibility. I see a lot of braids that are tighter, but then it doesn't feel as soft.


----------



## paijo

Sorry for the last discussion i've made. Okay, i'll just post photos here...
  
 did some test cable last night
  


Spoiler: 1,2 meter m2m for my modded detachable headphone, good cable


----------



## BucketInABucket

luisdent said:


> Looks like the way i do my recables. Neutrik straight and 26awg wire? I use btg audio wire. Looks very similar to that toxic... I prefer to braid it like that as well. It adds flexibility. I see a lot of braids that are tighter, but then it doesn't feel as soft.



Rean straight actually, but they look so similar they might as well be the same jack. I originally recabled because I hated how stiff the stock cable was so I went with a loose braid to aid in flexibility.


----------



## Toxic Cables

bucketinabucket said:


> Rean straight actually, but they look so similar they might as well be the same jack. I originally recabled because I hated how stiff the stock cable was so I went with a loose braid to aid in flexibility.


 
 They are the same jack, Rean is just another name for Neutrik.
  
 Nice cable BTW.


----------



## BucketInABucket

toxic cables said:


> They are the same jack, Rean is just another name for Neutrik.
> 
> Nice cable BTW.


 
 Oh I had no idea, interesting bit of information!
  
 Thanks, your wire is excellent stuff too


----------



## luisdent

toxic cables said:


> bucketinabucket said:
> 
> 
> > Rean straight actually, but they look so similar they might as well be the same jack. I originally recabled because I hated how stiff the stock cable was so I went with a loose braid to aid in flexibility.
> ...



Yep.  mine are rean as well.


----------



## 65535

toxic cables said:


> They are the same jack, Rean is just another name for Neutrik.
> 
> Nice cable BTW.




Neutrik owns Rean, they are independent product lines. Rean connectors are not on the same level of quality as Neutrik, they are good connectors but they aren't Neutrik.


----------



## Toxic Cables

65535 said:


> Neutrik owns Rean, they are independent product lines. Rean connectors are not on the same level of quality as Neutrik, they are good connectors but they aren't Neutrik.


 
 Both the Neutrik and rean 3.5mm plugs are the exact quality as they are the same plug, just different logo. You will find that many places you order Neutrik from will also send you the rean instead.
  
 Only place you will see different quality is when the exact same connector is not sold in both the Neutrik and Rean brands, so how do you compare one against the other. When you find the same product under both brands, you will find them to be the same, they are just sold under 2 different brands.
  
 Even on the rean site, you will find that the actual product pictures show the Neutrik branded plugs, http://www.rean-connectors.com/en/products/35-mm-plugs/
  
 Some of the products that are now being sold with both Neutrik and Rean brands, will soon only be available in the Rean brand, including the 3.5mm plugs, that's my understanding from speaking directly with Neutrik UK some time ago.
  
 Anyhow, this is the picture gallery.


----------



## Toxic Cables

bucketinabucket said:


> Oh I had no idea, interesting bit of information!
> 
> Thanks, your wire is excellent stuff too


 
 Thank you, in future please PM me to place orders as shipping would be cheaper, the shipping on the site is set for cables, not sure how to adjust it for parts.


----------



## BucketInABucket

toxic cables said:


> Thank you, in future please PM me to place orders as shipping would be cheaper, the shipping on the site is set for cables, not sure how to adjust it for parts.



Ok, I'll be sure to do that. I'll be PMing within the month as I want to make another cable for my DiY ortho.


----------



## 65535

toxic cables said:


> Both the Neutrik and rean 3.5mm plugs are the exact quality as they are the same plug, just different logo. You will find that many places you order Neutrik from will also send you the rean instead.
> 
> Only place you will see different quality is when the exact same connector is not sold in both the Neutrik and Rean brands, so how do you compare one against the other. When you find the same product under both brands, you will find them to be the same, they are just sold under 2 different brands.
> 
> ...


 
 Except for the fact that Neutrik only makes 2 versions of the ⅛" TRS connector which is a right angle with cable clamp and Rean only makes straight ⅛" TRS and TS connectors. Rean is a budget connector company, they even claim that on their home page.


----------



## luisdent

65535 said:


> toxic cables said:
> 
> 
> > Both the Neutrik and rean 3.5mm plugs are the exact quality as they are the same plug, just different logo. You will find that many places you order Neutrik from will also send you the rean instead.
> ...


 
  
 Yes, but the rean and neutrik connectors are identical. I use both. Threading, build, etc. identical.


----------



## Toxic Cables

luisdent said:


> Yes, but the rean and neutrik connectors are identical. I use both. Threading, build, etc. identical.


 
 Exactly my point, thank you.
  
 As for Rean being a budget company, i like to think of Neutrik as the same, when it comes to the connectors we use in the manufacture of headphone/IEM cables.
  
 Anyhow, i don't wish to derail this thread further. Some great looking cables on here, i will be looking for more people to help me out soon 
  
 I will be making available some new 1/8" straight and angled plugs, along with some 1/4" plugs next month, all custom made and carbon fibre.


----------



## 65535

luisdent said:


> Yes, but the rean and neutrik connectors are identical. I use both. Threading, build, etc. identical.


 
  
 Can you provide a part number for both a Neutrik and Rean connector that is identical?
  


> Originally Posted by *Toxic Cables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i like to think of Neutrik as the same, when it comes to the connectors we use in the manufacture of headphone/IEM cables.


 
  
 That's laughable, Neutrik AG is easily the most well regarded audio connector company in the world. I don't know of any professional that would have another choice. 
  
 To keep things on topic, here's some cables I made awhile back that I have since given to friends.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## 65535

Yes, a subsidiary, not the same company, not the same product line. They don't intersect at all.


----------



## kugino

would be nice if this conversation was taken to the other thread...thanks.


----------



## Toxic Cables

65535 said:


> Can you provide a part number for both a Neutrik and Rean connector that is identical?
> 
> 
> *That's laughable,* Neutrik AG is easily the most well regarded audio connector company in the world. I don't know of any professional that would have another choice.
> ...


 
 Why don't you look it up, it's the 3.5mm straight jacks everyone has been speaking of. 
  
 Ain't we talking about a budget product, the connectors Neutrik that most on here use including the £0.85 connector we was all speaking of are hardly expensive compared to all the other will known brands around, so i don't see what exactly is laughable about my comment.
  
 We were all speaking of both Rean and Neutrik 3.5mm jack being the exact same plug, so not sure where you are headed.


----------



## 65535

I'd be excited to learn Neutrik started making a straight 3.5mm TRS connector, but I just can't seem to find one that exists on their website.


----------



## luisdent

> Can you provide a part number for both a Neutrik and Rean connector that is identical?


 
  

 There is only one part number, because there is only one part. It is a neutrik/rean connector. Some sites list it as neutrik some list it as rean, but they are both the nysxxx series connector. Rean is part of neutrik, and they simply make the more affordable connectors by making them more simplistic in materials and design. They have the same excellent durability and quality though. And that's probably why they don't make a "neutrik" labeled straight 3.5. Whey would they need to if the rean is that good? They could make a fancy enclosure, but that would just be extra cost for no good reason in my opinion. But to each his own.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Toxic Cables

luisdent said:


> There is only one part number, because there is only one part. It is a neutrik/rean connector. Some sites list it as neutrik some list it as rean, but they are both the nysxxx series connector. Rean is part of neutrik, and they simply make the more affordable connectors by making them more simplistic in materials and design. They have the same excellent durability and quality though. And that's probably why they don't make a "neutrik" labeled straight 3.5. Whey would they need to if the rean is that good? They could make a fancy enclosure, but that would just be extra cost for no good reason in my opinion. But to each his own.


 
 You are correct. Couple of years ago, the 3.5mm jack was only available with the Neutrik branding, there was some confusion on this thread when people were ordering the Neutrik 3.5mm jacks and they were receiving the Rean branded ones instead,which they had never heard of.
  
 There are still some Neutrik branded ones floating about, but the one under the rean brand now is the exact same plug that was previously sold as Neutrik only.


----------



## luisdent

toxic cables said:


> luisdent said:
> 
> 
> > There is only one part number, because there is only one part. It is a neutrik/rean connector. Some sites list it as neutrik some list it as rean, but they are both the nysxxx series connector. Rean is part of neutrik, and they simply make the more affordable connectors by making them more simplistic in materials and design. They have the same excellent durability and quality though. And that's probably why they don't make a "neutrik" labeled straight 3.5. Whey would they need to if the rean is that good? They could make a fancy enclosure, but that would just be extra cost for no good reason in my opinion. But to each his own.
> ...


Right, and that doesn't mean there aren't other great connectors. Rean just happens to be a well built, affordable option


----------



## Toxic Cables

luisdent said:


> Right, and that doesn't mean there aren't other great connectors. Rean just happens to be a well built, affordable option


 
 Absolutely.


----------



## paijo

wow.. alot of OOT here 
  
 just my another testing cable


----------



## Arty McGhee

Just a simple aux cable I made for my wife to use in the car
Big thanks to the good people of this forum I'm starting to make 
Some decent cables


----------



## BucketInABucket

Guahh look what kind of conversation I sparked with my Rean and Neutrik jack comment 

Beautiful cables btw guys, liking the effort put into them!


----------



## kugino

i woodied a pair of grado sr225 drivers that i acquired. lignum vitae wood cups. originally, i had recabled it with a thicker, tech-flex covered cord, which always looked awkward to me. it also had a 4-pin balanced plug, which is unnecessary for these headphones.
  
 so i re-recabled it with a thinner mogami quad cable with the casing removed. covered in steel gray paracord, viablue splitter, and switchcraft 3.5mm plug. i really like it now...


----------



## PETEREK

Very nice. I really like Mogami cable without the insulation, it's very flexible. I never buy Canare because of this unless someone I'm doing a recable for requests it.


----------



## Canadian411

kugino said:


> i woodied a pair of grado sr225 drivers that i acquired. lignum vitae wood cups. originally, i had recabled it with a thicker, tech-flex covered cord, which always looked awkward to me. it also had a 4-pin balanced plug, which is unnecessary for these headphones.
> 
> so i re-recabled it with a thinner mogami quad cable with the casing removed. covered in steel gray paracord, viablue splitter, and switchcraft 3.5mm plug. i really like it now...




Very nice. Professionally done lookalike.

Can you tell me which paracord did you use. Sizewise? I am assuming 2 diff ones.? One for the 4 strands and other one for the 2 strands?


----------



## Kamakahah

canadian411 said:


> Very nice. Professionally done lookalike.
> 
> Can you tell me which paracord did you use. Sizewise? I am assuming 2 diff ones.? One for the 4 strands and other one for the 2 strands?


 
  
 Looks like the same one. The 4 strands aren't braided, he left them twisted the way it comes after you strip the Mogami of it's PVC insulation and shielding. It fits much better that way.
 Then you can simply run your fingers along with 2-strand braids, that have been twisted together here, once the paracord is on to get a nice tight fit.
 I'm sure he'll correct me if I'm wrong, but that is my guess based on the patterns that you can easily see through the paracord and experience. 


peterek said:


> Very nice. I really like Mogami cable without the insulation, it's very flexible. I never buy Canare because of this unless someone I'm doing a recable for requests it.


 
 Don't understand the Canare example. I buy both and have meticulously compared them. Once stripped to the wires, they are almost identical. The Mogami is ever so slightly 'softer' and flexible, but it's so small of a difference that it's hardly noticeable and totally negligible once sleeved. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## elmoe

Canare is annoying because of the shielding. Having to undo it takes forever.


----------



## mcandmar

elmoe said:


> Canare is annoying because of the shielding. Having to undo it takes forever.


 
  
 Good trick i read was to fold the wire over, make a small hole in the braiding, then pull the wires through one by one.  That way you don't have to untangle the braiding for the section you want to remove making it quick and easy.


----------



## Kamakahah

elmoe said:


> Canare is annoying because of the shielding. Having to undo it takes forever.


 
  
  


mcandmar said:


> Good trick i read was to fold the wire over, make a small hole in the braiding, then pull the wires through one by one.  That way you don't have to untangle the braiding for the section you want to remove making it quick and easy.


 
  
 This belongs in the other thread. But I'll respond quickly. Going to post a video showing this eventually, but you guys are doing it wrong. 
 Push in the shielding on one side so that the braid expands in a bulb-like fashion. Once it's loose at that end you can simply pull it down, (in the same direction that you pushed to loosen it),  and it slides right off the other side. Takes less than 20 seconds. Length really doesn't matter that much in the process.


----------



## kugino

canadian411 said:


> Very nice. Professionally done lookalike.
> 
> Can you tell me which paracord did you use. Sizewise? I am assuming 2 diff ones.? One for the 4 strands and other one for the 2 strands?


  
 thank you. answer is below.
  

 Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Looks like the same one. The 4 strands aren't braided, he left them twisted the way it comes after you strip the Mogami of it's PVC insulation and shielding. It fits much better that way.
> Then you can simply run your fingers along with 2-strand braids, that have been twisted together here, once the paracord is on to get a nice tight fit.
> I'm sure he'll correct me if I'm wrong, but that is my guess based on the patterns that you can easily see through the paracord and experience.
> Don't understand the Canare example. I buy both and have meticulously compared them. Once stripped to the wires, they are almost identical. The Mogami is ever so slightly 'softer' and flexible, but it's so small of a difference that it's hardly noticeable and totally negligible once sleeved. Just my opinion of course.


 
 yes, you are correct. same paracord for both the four strands and the twisted double. it takes a bit of patience to slide it over the four strands, mostly to make sure that the wires don't pierce the paracord at the tip, but it's not too bad. then just make it tight everywhere to get the pattern to show through. the individual wires in the mogami i used (2534) are about 24AWG, which is a bit thicker than i'd like ideally. i like 26 or 28AWG to do 4 wire litz braids. i tried litz braiding these wires and it comes out a bit too thick.
  
 i have used canare in the past as well. and while the shielding is more difficult to remove, it does slide off eventually. i had to "learn" this as well. the first time i removed the shielding it took forever, but now i can slide it off pretty quickly.


----------



## fenderf4i

This was my weekend project, and my first braided headphone cable. The wire and splitter are from Plussound Audio.


----------



## kugino

fenderf4i said:


> This was my weekend project, and my first braided headphone cable. The wire and splitter are from Plussound Audio.


nice work!


----------



## Canadian411

kugino said:


> yes, you are correct. same paracord for both the four strands and the twisted double. it takes a bit of patience to slide it over the four strands, mostly to make sure that the wires don't pierce the paracord at the tip, but it's not too bad. then just make it tight everywhere to get the pattern to show through. the individual wires in the mogami i used (2534) are about 24AWG, which is a bit thicker than i'd like ideally. i like 26 or 28AWG to do 4 wire litz braids. i tried litz braiding these wires and it comes out a bit too thick.
> 
> i have used canare in the past as well. and while the shielding is more difficult to remove, it does slide off eventually. i had to "learn" this as well. the first time i removed the shielding it took forever, but now i can slide it off pretty quickly.


 
  
 So paracord is one size fit all ? is it Paracord 550 ?


----------



## kugino

canadian411 said:


> So paracord is one size fit all ? is it Paracord 550 ?


 
 yes, it is paracord 550. there's a little bit of flexibility in the paracord so that it can stretch around a 4-wire bundle, but it depends on how thick it is. paracord doesn't stretch that much, so it's not for everything. there are smaller sizes for single wires, too...


----------



## Toxic Cables

kamakahah said:


> This belongs in the other thread. But I'll respond quickly. Going to post a video showing this eventually, but you guys are doing it wrong.
> Push in the shielding on one side so that the braid expands in a bulb-like fashion. Once it's loose at that end you can simply pull it down, (in the same direction that you pushed to loosen it),  and it slides right off the other side. Takes less than 20 seconds. Length really doesn't matter that much in the process.


 
 Best way.


----------



## PETEREK

Nothing fancy at all. I bought the Bose AE2 on eBay with the 2.5mm connector broken off inside the headphone's 2.5mm chassis. I just took that chassis out and straight cabled it with Mogami w2893>Pailiccs 3.5mm connector. I needed something simple for when I'm outside working on the cars or whatever it may be without worrying about damaging my nice headphones.


----------



## Arty McGhee

'bout as small as I can get for an interconnect
works great


----------



## Don Lehrer

arty mcghee said:


> 'bout as small as I can get for an interconnect
> works great


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>


 
  


 Well done, me likes! How´s the sound? What cables are that?


----------



## Arty McGhee

Thanks
Sound is great
The cable is taken from Mogami 2799


----------



## BucketInABucket

arty mcghee said:


> 'bout as small as I can get for an interconnect
> works great


 
 Sexy stuff!


----------



## elmoe

kamakahah said:


> This belongs in the other thread. But I'll respond quickly. Going to post a video showing this eventually, but you guys are doing it wrong.
> Push in the shielding on one side so that the braid expands in a bulb-like fashion. Once it's loose at that end you can simply pull it down, (in the same direction that you pushed to loosen it),  and it slides right off the other side. Takes less than 20 seconds. Length really doesn't matter that much in the process.


 
  
 But in doing this don't you just not use the shielding at all? Isn't the whole point of shielding to use as the ground so you can use 2 wires for the signal?


----------



## Kamakahah

elmoe said:


> But in doing this don't you just not use the shielding at all? Isn't the whole point of shielding to use as the ground so you can use 2 wires for the signal?


 
 Canare star quad L-4E5C, (and others that are similar), have 4 total wires inside. Yes, removing the shielding means I don't plan on using it at all. I use 1 wire for each L & R signals and 2 wires for ground. Occasionally, I'll even remove a wire and just have the 3 for a slightly smaller footprint. Really no reason to run multiple wires to the same point. It's just more potential for issues, but that's my opinion. Anytime I run more than the absolutely necessary number of wires, it's purely for aesthetics. 
 Shielding is heavy, and I have no issues with EMI or RFI in any of the places I've lived. While shielding absolutely has its purpose, I really have no use for it 95% of the time.


----------



## elmoe

Yes I get what you're saying but that means you can't use the cable to do balanced recables either. That's why I prefer Cardas for example, with a non-braided shielding, it really makes things easier to seperate the shielding into 2 strands so you can use it for grounding and keep the signal cables for their intended use.


----------



## Kamakahah

elmoe said:


> Yes I get what you're saying but that means you can't use the cable to do balanced recables either. That's why I prefer Cardas for example, with a non-braided shielding, it really makes things easier to seperate the shielding into 2 strands so you can use it for grounding and keep the signal cables for their intended use.


 
  
 I have 4 wires. How is it that you don't think someone could do a balanced connection? L+, R+, L-, R-  = 4 wires.


----------



## elmoe

kamakahah said:


> I have 4 wires. How is it that you don't think someone could do a balanced connection? L+, R+, L-, R-  = 4 wires.


 
  
 But no ground?


----------



## Kamakahah

elmoe said:


> But no ground?




The L- and R- are grounds in a balanced setup. The L+ and R+ are signal.


----------



## kugino

elmoe said:


> But no ground?


 
  
  


kamakahah said:


> The L- and R- are grounds in a balanced setup. The L+ and R+ are signal.


 
 kamakahah is right. the L- and R- are the grounds in a 4-pin setup. not sure what you are worried about, elmoe...


----------



## elmoe

From nikongod in another thread:
  


> The 4-pin XLR has a perfect place to hook up a shield in the shell of the plug.
> Since it is not common to hook up pin 1 on 3pinXLR headphone outputs - grounding to pin1 is the same as not grounding!
> 
> The third wire (pin 1) is not supposed to play the role of a shield, it is supposed to send a ground reference from device to device. The shell of the plug is supposed to play the role of the shield.
> ...


 
  
 So it seems to me that if you want to build a proper 4 pin XLR balanced cable, you need the shield grounded to the shell...


----------



## Zashoomin

elmoe said:


> From nikongod in another thread:
> 
> 
> So it seems to me that if you want to build a proper 4 pin XLR balanced cable, you need the shield grounded to the shell...


 
 You don't need to.  Most cables and amps don't have it hooked up anyway.


----------



## wickson

elmoe, have a look.

 http://robrobinette.com/Push-Pull_Vs_Single-Ended_and_Balanced_Vs_Unbalanced.htm


----------



## elmoe

wickson said:


> @elmoe, have a look.
> 
> http://robrobinette.com/Push-Pull_Vs_Single-Ended_and_Balanced_Vs_Unbalanced.htm


 
  
 Thanks, that's an interesting article and it seems to follow what I understood:
  


> A 4 wire balanced line rejects RFI and radio magnetic interference (RMI) naturally due to each stereo channel's two equal length and gauge wires both picking up the same electrical noise--one wire is positive and the other is negative so when the signal from the two wires is combined at the speaker the added noise cancels itself out. This is called CMR or Common Mode Rejection. *Adding a grounded shield to a balanced line will offer even more noise reduction.*


 
  
 So it seems that if you want the best possible balanced cable for noise reduction, grounding the shield to the shell is a good idea? Or did I not understand this properly? I reckon most cable makers will stick with CMR (L-, R- only) but there are advantages to also adding the shield as ground?


----------



## Kamakahah

I've never experienced a problem with cable related noise. In certain environments such shielding is probably 100% necessary, but I'm not sure the extra precautions are necessary for most household setups.

I greatly prefer the reduction in weight and size by not using the shield.


----------



## 65535

The shield isn't a ground it is grounded to earth through the drain wire (the shield itself if no wire is present). This allows any intervene to dissipait to an earth ground. It has nothing to do with the signal going to the headphones.

Most xlr connectors for headphone use probably aren't attached to any earth ground.

With high level signals like a headphone signal the amount of interference necessary to create noise is very high.


----------



## scootermafia

A few things:
  
 In a balanced cable with no shields, there's no provision for using the shield connection.  In a single ended cable, the shield can be connected to the ground on the source end of the cable, obviously you don't want to connect the shield on both end, as then it would literally be part of the ground wire.  I've seen balanced cables that are just a braid of three wires - +, -, ground and rather than shielding from interference that the cable might pick up, it simply grounds the amp to the DAC. A tubular shield braid covering the cable does that, but also blocks incoming noise.  
  
 4 pin XLR headphone cables, there's simply no pin for ground.  The cable's shields, if they exist, connect to the ground tab of the 4 pin XLR which interfaces with the shell of the 4 pin XLR.  The metal shell of the 4 pin XLR jack on the amp is grounded; same functionality as a 3 pin XLR, assuming the amp is set up properly.  
  
 Rean is a division of Neutrik AG: http://www.rean-connectors.com/
  
 I think everyone's favorite Neutrik plugs were originally Neutrik branded 3.5mm, then they went to being Rean branded.  Rean is Neutrik's budget division, often the plugs have the prefix "NYS" in their model number.  There's a few 1/4" plugs, 3.5mm plugs, and RCAs in the Rean lineup, as well as mini XLRs.  Reans are more budget-quality than Neutrik products such as their NC3 XLRs, which are made in Liechtenstein rather than China like Reans.


----------



## elmoe

Are you a Rean salesman?  just kidding, thanks, that was informative.


----------



## scootermafia

For the same money, I strongly prefer Amphenol mini XLR.  In the $1 range for mini plugs, there aren't a lot of options.  It takes a little experience to use the Neutrik mini without causing shorts, I don't recommend them for beginners, that is for sure.  It doesn't hurt to heatshrink the left/right solder tabs, then one should be okay.


----------



## 65535

I really like the plastic internal of Neutrik 1/8" right angle connectors. 
  
 Amphenol is also a favorite of mine, their 1/8" connectors are really sharp looking, I wish they could incorporate a proper cable clamp instead of the mediocre jacket crimp.


----------



## paijo

i think this thread is for gallery
  
 my black m2m and custom cable for my dbe hp30 modded detachable.


----------



## Arty McGhee

Akg cables


----------



## Arty McGhee

K240's and mini xlr modded ath-m50


----------



## FrozenPanda

New Mahogany cable for my V6's!


----------



## 65535

Spent some time making some cables this afternoon. Built four 1/4" TRS(m) to XLR4(f) adapters. Three for others and one for me. I also finished up the set of 3 cables for my modified Beyer T70, now I have a 3m 1/4" TRS(m), 3m XLR4(m), and a 1.25m (R/A) 1/8" TRS(m). Portable, single ended, and balanced ready to go.
  
 I used Neutrik NC4FXX-B and NP3X-B terminated Mogami W2893 with Techflex 3/16" Nylon Multifilament. 12" for the three, and 18" for mine.
  
 The T70 cables are Lemo FGG.304.CLAD42Z connectors with Cooner cable 6*26 shielded. The source ends are Neutrik NC4FXX-B, NP3X-B, and NTP3RC-B.
  
 I'm expecting two more HD650 cables from Sennheiser to make the same 1.25m 1/8" TRS(m) and 3m XLR4(m) variants, torn on putting a NP3X-B on the cable that came with my HD650s but I think I'll wait until the plating wears off.


----------



## kugino

65535 said:


> Spent some time making some cables this afternoon. Built four 1/4" TRS(m) to XLR4(f) adapters. Three for others and one for me. I also finished up the set of 3 cables for my modified Beyer T70, now I have a 3m 1/4" TRS(m), 3m XLR4(m), and a 1.25m (R/A) 1/8" TRS(m). Portable, single ended, and balanced ready to go.
> 
> I used Neutrik NC4FXX-B and NP3X-B terminated Mogami W2893 with Techflex 3/16" Nylon Multifilament. 12" for the three, and 18" for mine.
> 
> ...


 
 nice work. love the colored rings on the neutrik balanced plugs...


----------



## TrollDragon

More of a Hack & Slash than a DIY... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took the thick oyaide cabled L8, which is nicer that the ones shipped with X3/E12/E17 etc...
 Chopped the other end and added a Pailiccs plug as a little extension for use with my leather case on the X3.


----------



## Canadian411




----------



## Anthony1

canadian411 said:


>


 
 Very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. What sort of wire is that?


----------



## AxelCloris

canadian411 said:


>


 
  
 Very nice work. I need to get around to making an adapter like this so I can use my headphones with more gear.


----------



## Canadian411

anthony1 said:


> Very nice :tongue_smile: . What sort of wire is that?




It's a silver plated occ copper 6n grade cable. I believe its 26awg.


----------



## Kamakahah

canadian411 said:


> It's a silver plated occ copper 6n grade cable. I believe its 26awg.




From which supplier? Nice braiding btw.


----------



## kugino

it kind of looks like BTG wire, but i could be mistaken...and yes, very nice braid. is that 8-strand?


----------



## Canadian411

kamakahah said:


> From which supplier? Nice braiding btw.




I bought it from gd-parts ebay.

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=320998604353 (not exact but here is the link)

I made 4,6 and 8 braid cables but the best one is 8 wires braiding.
There are only 7 strands so its very stiff. Good for interconnects but bit hard for iems or headphones unless you like alo style (stiff) cables


----------



## Canadian411

kugino said:


> it kind of looks like BTG wire, but i could be mistaken...and yes, very nice braid. is that 8-strand?




Ya its 8 strand round pattern.
I used kumihimo to hold the wires.

Its pretty hard to do with only 10 fingers.


----------



## Razor512

Sorry if this has been answered before but is there a recommended brand or type of wire to use if I want to make my own headphone or line-in connector. I mainly want to avoid the annoying enamel coated ones where after minimal flexing the coating rubs off and you get a short.
  
 For a cheap cable, would it work if I used some RJ45 cable and soldered 3 of the wires, or will they not handle the flexing?
  
  
  
 So far I am not looking for anything high end, just trying to fix some cheap headphones that I use on the go.


----------



## Canadian411

razor512 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before but is there a recommended brand or type of wire to use if I want to make my own headphone or line-in connector. I mainly want to avoid the annoying enamel coated ones where after minimal flexing the coating rubs off and you get a short.
> 
> For a cheap cable, would it work if I used some RJ45 cable and soldered 3 of the wires, or will they not handle the flexing?
> 
> ...




Mogamis are cheap 5 ft for less than $5 and you have 4 wires in teflon.

I bought it for my hd800 project.


----------



## Razor512

will one like this work  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulk-Mogami-w2447-Pro-Audio-Mic-Cable-Wire-microphone-cord-BY-THE-FOOT-2447-0001-/221169319641?pt=US_Cables_Snakes_Interconnects&hash=item337eb7fed9 or this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulk-Mogami-w2549-Pro-Audio-Mic-Cable-Wire-microphone-cord-BY-THE-FOOT-2549-0001-/221292079311?pt=US_Cables_Snakes_Interconnects&hash=item33860928cf
  
 Plan to use them with these connectors mainly to make an aux cable and also replace the cable on some cheap headphones  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H3W3VL8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AQ9IJJR6W8OCY


----------



## kugino

razor512 said:


> will one like this work  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulk-Mogami-w2447-Pro-Audio-Mic-Cable-Wire-microphone-cord-BY-THE-FOOT-2447-0001-/221169319641?pt=US_Cables_Snakes_Interconnects&hash=item337eb7fed9 or this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulk-Mogami-w2549-Pro-Audio-Mic-Cable-Wire-microphone-cord-BY-THE-FOOT-2549-0001-/221292079311?pt=US_Cables_Snakes_Interconnects&hash=item33860928cf
> 
> Plan to use them with these connectors mainly to make an aux cable and also replace the cable on some cheap headphones  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H3W3VL8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AQ9IJJR6W8OCY


 
 yeah, either of those cables work fine for a simple project. i'm assuming you want the individual wires and don't need the sheathing around it right? if you want to use the whole cable for a re-cabling job for your headphones, you will need at least three internal wires (for single entry headphones) and four wires for dual entry headphones.


----------



## Canadian411

razor512 said:


> will one like this work  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulk-Mogami-w2447-Pro-Audio-Mic-Cable-Wire-microphone-cord-BY-THE-FOOT-2447-0001-/221169319641?pt=US_Cables_Snakes_Interconnects&hash=item337eb7fed9 or this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulk-Mogami-w2549-Pro-Audio-Mic-Cable-Wire-microphone-cord-BY-THE-FOOT-2549-0001-/221292079311?pt=US_Cables_Snakes_Interconnects&hash=item33860928cf
> 
> Plan to use them with these connectors mainly to make an aux cable and also replace the cable on some cheap headphones  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H3W3VL8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AQ9IJJR6W8OCY


 
 I think this should be posted in the Q&A but you can get it from REDCO, it's cheaper.
  
 If you are looking for 2447 and 2549, (for aux cables, single)
 http://www.redco.com/Mogami-Standard-Microphone-Cable/
  
 For headphones, use quad cable
 http://www.redco.com/Bulk-Quad-Microphone-Cable/


----------



## 65535

canadian411 said:


> Mogamis are cheap 5 ft for less than $5 and you have 4 wires in teflon.
> 
> I bought it for my hd800 project.


 
  
 It's Cross-Linked polyethylene, which is good because it's more supple than teflon but still fairly heat resistant for soldering purposes.


----------



## Canadian411

65535 said:


> It's Cross-Linked polyethylene, which is good because it's more supple than teflon but still fairly heat resistant for soldering purposes.




Haha I can't tell but you are right its not a teflon. I really like migamis. 

I bought many many diy occ copper/silver plated but mogami will do pretty much all.

And to be honest I cannot tell the diff between ofc and occ cable.


----------



## jchandler3

I know these are simple, but they're my first! I'm pretty pleased with how they turned out. 
  
 Mogami W2549
 Rean NYS373
 Techflex


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice work!


----------



## dwib44

Some great looking cables!


----------



## jchandler3

Not necessarily Head-fi, but related none the less


----------



## Arty McGhee

Port pro recable







Gettin sick of this color of para cord
Time for a new color


----------



## yhs9688

Hey guys
  
 Is there a thread in the forum OR resources for someone who wants to try building DIY cables?
 I was looking to build DIY cable for IEM and headphones using nice silver-plated or gold-plated cables


----------



## BucketInABucket

yhs9688 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Is there a thread in the forum OR resources for someone who wants to try building DIY cables?
> I was looking to build DIY cable for IEM and headphones using nice silver-plated or gold-plated cables


 
 Gold-plated?


----------



## Zashoomin

yhs9688 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Is there a thread in the forum OR resources for someone who wants to try building DIY cables?
> I was looking to build DIY cable for IEM and headphones using nice silver-plated or gold-plated cables


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread
  
 Just for the record I don't think that there are gold plated cables...where there are...maybe....but none that I know of.


----------



## 65535

Not strictly a cable however had to repair some SMT joints on a board-board connector. 0.4mm pitch, exacto knife point for scale.


----------



## yhs9688

http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread

 Sorry I will direct my questions here instead
 Thanks


----------



## Senpai3330

zashoomin said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread
> 
> Just for the record I don't think that there are gold plated cables...where there are...maybe....but none that I know of.




There is. It's incredibly dumb and I remember it was like $40+ a foot or something on eBay.

EDIT: Actually the price isn't bad at all... I might make a Gold plated OCC cable now for the hell of it.


----------



## jodgey4

65535 said:


> Not strictly a cable however had to repair some SMT joints on a board-board connector. 0.4mm pitch, exacto knife point for scale.


 
 You've got guts. Dang. I need to try some SMD soldering some day just to see what happens. I've found a good video on it, but yours look like original machine work. Dang.


----------



## Arty McGhee

Porta pro mark 2

Lighter and more flexible recable
Stripped the cable and removed shielding 
Kramer and quarter mods

Soundstage is huge bass and mids less muddy more defined 

Dig


----------



## DJScope

Made an interconnect cable for my mate.
  
 7x0.15mm silver plated copper cables in PTFE shielding & REAN plugs


----------



## Sathimas

New cable for my LCD2, made from Mogami 2534 internals and Neutrik plugs

  
 Close up
 :


----------



## Mad Max

Such nice cables.
 The balanced, woody SR225 is a real treat to look at as well as Arty McGhee's portapro.
  
 My HD25's custom cable finally started giving out in the right side after a few years of heavy use, it seems, or maybe something else went wrong so I built a new cable.
  

  
 Damn does the heatshrink job look awful, I've lost my touch after going for so long without building anything.  It looks a little worse in person than in this photo, so I'll post it anyway.  =p
  
  
 I built a new Nucleotide cable with DHC's new Elite Minis to try them out.  They were a tight fit and I'm slightly worried about the quality versus the bulky older version due to the contacts being a pinch crooked.  The heatshrink job looks far worse in the photo that I took than in person, so no show, lol.


----------



## wolfetan44

Really? Hm, I LOVE the DHC Elite Minis.. Slim and easy to use. Not the easiest to solder, but I'll take it over a bulky connector.


----------



## kugino

sathimas said:


> New cable for my LCD2, made from Mogami 2534 internals and Neutrik plugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, nice job. I've made a couple of cables using the same internals from the mogami 2534 but felt they were a bit stiff and very microphonic. Eventually used them for interconnects rather than headphones. Wondering what your impressions are.


----------



## Canadian411

sathimas said:


> New cable for my LCD2, made from Mogami 2534 internals and Neutrik plugs
> 
> 
> Close up
> :


 
  
 Nice ! how come the cables are in all same transparent ? I also have Mogami 2534 but they have 4 diff colors (blue, white, black and transparent.)
 Did you just use the transparent cable ?


----------



## Sathimas

I braided the strands quite loose, so the cable isn't very stiff.
 No problem with mircofonics so far - but depends on the phones I think.
  
 Concerning the transparent wires:
 My cable had 2 transparent and 2 blue conductors - just used the transparent ones of course.


----------



## kugino

sathimas said:


> I braided the strands quite loose, so the cable isn't very stiff.
> No problem with mircofonics so far - but depends on the phones I think.
> 
> Concerning the transparent wires:
> My cable had 2 transparent and 2 blue conductors - just used the transparent ones of course.


Yeah, same here. My 2534 has two blue and two transparent.


----------



## Paul Graham

Some awesome cables in here guys! 
Thought ild have a shot at making some speaker jumpers and my first go at braiding......























Nothing special no solder, not really high quality cable but I like them, And I have noticed slightly more highs adding a little more detail.


----------



## kugino

paul graham said:


> Some awesome cables in here guys!
> Thought ild have a shot at making some speaker jumpers and my first go at braiding......
> 
> 
> ...


 
 wow, lots of work for jumpers! nice! my jumpers are just a single cable with bare wire connecting the posts. man, you embarrassed me. now i'm going to have to go and make some new jumpers...


----------



## Paul Graham

Awesome! Thank you and make sure you put some pics up.
I mainly did it out of boredom....

Being a full time carer, when I get quiet times and I'm not listening to my music, my mind wanders to 
The many projects and ideas in my head lol.

I really do need to learn how to solder properly, and I need a decent iron and some materials to play around with.


----------



## Toxic Cables

zashoomin said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread
> 
> Just for the record I don't think that there are gold plated cables...where there are...maybe....but none that I know of.


 
  
 Gold plated Silver Poison. It's the same stranded silver/gold wire as my Poison, but with gold plating,


----------



## kugino

here's a portable cable for the hifiman he-series headphones. had some hifiman connectors around so i thought it would be a good project...don't know that the he-series headphones are portable (in fact, i know they're not portable), but maybe someone will want a short, light, and thin cable for portable purposes...
  
 silver plated copper and teflon coated wire, litz braid, with switchcraft 1/8" plug.


----------



## Arty McGhee

paul graham said:


> Awesome! Thank you and make sure you put some pics up.
> I mainly did it out of boredom....
> 
> Being a full time carer, when I get quiet times and I'm not listening to my music, my mind wanders to
> ...


 
 don't fear the solder
 my hands shake and my eyes aren't great
 just use a 3rd hand to clamp everything 
  
 get some cheaper materials and and some inexpensive cans
 and practice practice practice
 i started out to make some sturdy inexpensive cables and now
 i'm finding it to be a relaxing hobby


----------



## Paul Graham

Give me some links to cheap headphone friendly cables and I'll have a look lol...


----------



## Arty McGhee

paul graham said:


> Give me some links to cheap headphone friendly cables and I'll have a look lol...


 
  
 plenty of links on the first page of the help thread
  
 i use navships (ebay seller) for wire
 redco for connectors (rean) and wire (mogami)
 and parts express for solder and other stuff
  
 pm me if you need more info


----------



## Arty McGhee

rewired bike helmet
 for the 3rd time
 cable stripped from mogami 2799
 drivers from koss titanium (10 bucks amazon)
 shortened neutrik right angle plugs
 attached E6 with velcro
  
 finally sounds good with no distortion


----------



## DJScope

arty mcghee said:


> rewired bike helmet
> for the 3rd time
> cable stripped from mogami 2799
> drivers from koss titanium (10 bucks amazon)
> ...


 
  
 Very clever. I love retrofit DIY projects. Great work!


----------



## Arty McGhee

djscope said:


> Very clever. I love retrofit DIY projects. Great work!


 
 thanks
  
 this is my 3rd bluetooth helmet
 (and 3rd rework this one so its like #6)
 they all just sound like total crap
  
 all i'm using from stock is the bluetooth module


----------



## DJScope

arty mcghee said:


> thanks
> 
> this is my 3rd bluetooth helmet
> (and 3rd rework this one so its like #6)
> ...


 
  
 I don't know what kind of BT module you are using, but if you get one like this: *LINK, *it's capable of streaming 16/48 audio, which should be very adequate for the application. Plus it's cheap enough to rip apart. Also, the way you have the drivers in the helmet means that they will resonate like crazy. You need them in some kind of enclosure. That's probably why you were getting so much distortion. I think the Koss KSC75 would do great in this situation.


----------



## Arty McGhee

djscope said:


> I don't know what kind of BT module you are using, but if you get one like this: *LINK, *it's capable of streaming 16/48 audio, which should be very adequate for the application. Plus it's cheap enough to rip apart. Also, the way you have the drivers in the helmet means that they will resonate like crazy. You need them in some kind of enclosure. That's probably why you were getting so much distortion. I think the Koss KSC75 would do great in this situation.


 
 the bluetooth is built in to the helmet
  

  
 so i have volume control etc.
 the signal is clean at low volume
 hence the need for the amp
 the drivers are from koss KTXPRO1's 
 its the same style as the KSC75 but
 a different driver still they are in the enclosure
 from the headphone and inside a pocket in the helmet liner
 its pretty good sounding now with no distortion
 at a decent volume, its a bit of a tradeoff because 
 i don't want to modify, cut or drill any part of the helmet
 for safety reasons...


----------



## DJScope

arty mcghee said:


> the bluetooth is built in to the helmet
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahh OK! I get it.


----------



## Paul Graham

Ok here's a shot in the dark....
  
 I have a Single Ended Silver Poison Frank made for my Sennheiser IE8's.
 He's now sending me a Balanced Viper to replace it, So I have a spare Silver poison!
  
 Heres my problem..
  
 I have a pair of Beyerdynamic T50p Teslas that were given to me as faulty/not working.
  
 After a rather clumsy fumble around with the original cable and then a spare Switchcraft 3.5 I had laying around, I've figured its the Jack.
  
 Anyway, Its still not sounding fantastic and I know its down to my temporary measures...
  
 So, Im thinking I want to use the Silver Poison I already have to replace the existing cable.
 Ill leave the Viablue 3.5 on one end, But when I disconnect the IE8 connectors, How do I know which wire is positive etc ( With it all the same colour )???...
  
 I have a multi meter but haven't got a clue how to use one!
  
 Any help would be greatly appreciated folks, Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Anthony1

> How do I know which wire is positive etc ( With it all the same colour )???...
> 
> I have a multi meter but haven't got a clue how to use one!


 
 Put your multimeter on the ends of the wires and on the 3 x invidual sections of the viablue. Use a marker.
  
 Quick google of a pic
  

 Edit: Turn your MM to the sound/beeper so when you connect the two conductors i.e. the tip and the correct wire it beeps
  

  
  
 Hope this makes sense and helps


----------



## Paul Graham

What settings on the meter?
 Then what after I do that?
 Seriously I have NO idea.....


----------



## MrEleventy

For future reference, we have a thread just for questions/comments/whatever.  LINK


----------



## Paul Graham

Thank You Kind Sir


----------



## uncola

I want to thank Jodgey for the help and encouragement, I finished my first DIY with soldering ever today, two rca interconnects.  My nylon sleeve and heatshrink only fit the mogami mini starquad I'm going to use next for my headphone cable so these are plain looking naked cables but knowing I made these myself I feel extra confident about a good solid connection when I plug them in.  Haven't had time to compare sound yet
 neutrik rean nys373 rca plugs, mogami W2524 instrument cable, cardas quad eutectic solder, 2 feet interconnects


----------



## jodgey4

uncola said:


> I want to thank Jodgey for the help and encouragement, I finished my first DIY with soldering ever today, two rca interconnects.  My nylon sleeve and heatshrink only fit the mogami mini starquad I'm going to use next for my headphone cable so these are plain looking naked cables but knowing I made these myself I feel extra confident about a good solid connection when I plug them in.  Haven't had time to compare sound yet
> neutrik rean nys373 rca plugs, mogami W2524 instrument cable, cardas quad eutectic solder, 2 feet interconnects


 
 I'm really glad to have helped! They look great - a very clean and classy look!


----------



## icebear

My first DIY power cables :
  

http://www.head-fi.org/g/i/1143525/diy-power-cable-carol-3x-10awg-3c-sjoow-techflex-1-2-wattgate-plugs/
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











  
http://www.head-fi.org/g/i/1143526/diy-power-cable-carol-3x-10awg-3c-sjoow-wattgate-220v-schuko/sort/display_order/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










  
  
http://www.head-fi.org/g/i/1143527/diy-power-cable-belden-83803-3x-12awg-wattgate-plugs/sort/display_order/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










  
http://www.head-fi.org/g/i/1143528/diy-power-cable-belden-83803-3x-12awg-wattgate-plugs/
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kugino

icebear said:


> My first DIY power cables :
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/g/i/1143525/diy-power-cable-carol-3x-10awg-3c-sjoow-techflex-1-2-wattgate-plugs/
> ...


 
 hey, those are nice. i might try and make a couple as a next project...


----------



## icebear

The first based on the thick Carol is pretty flexible.
 With the grey Techflex it was a little too thick for the heat shrink to fit, so I fixed the Techflex just using electrical tape.
 The individual 10 AWG however didn't fit into the IEC plug, so I had to trim it down a little. No issues with the Schuko plug on the other end.
  
 The Belden 83803 based cable is a pain to work with.
 It's shielded (foil and tinned copper braid) and it's really inflexible but I hope I will be able to bend it into place once I have the amp it's intended for.


----------



## fenderf4i

icebear said:


> The individual 10 AWG however didn't fit into the IEC plug, so I had to trim it down a little.





With the Wattgate connectors, you can take out one of the black strain relief rings and the thick wire will fit fine, they did this by design, but it's not so easy to figure it out!


----------



## icebear

fenderf4i said:


> With the Wattgate connectors, you can take out one of the black strain relief rings and the thick wire will fit fine, they did this by design, but it's not so easy to figure it out!


 
 That I figured pretty quickly, to get the full cable into the rear of the plug was not the issue.
 The 3 individual wires didn't fit into the 3 terminal openings inside the IEC plug. Just a few strands had to be trimmed away.


----------



## fenderf4i

icebear said:


> That I figured pretty quickly, to get the full cable into the rear of the plug was not the issue.
> The 3 individual wires didn't fit into the 3 terminal openings inside the IEC plug. Just a few strands had to be trimmed away.




Oh I see! I don't remember having that issue myself, but it's been a while since I did them!


----------



## Orihalcon

mb3k said:


> Just finished these 18cm RCA cables tonight.
> Techflex Reflex Carbon Fiber Sleeving, HGA IC-3 silver wire braid, LOK Rhodium RCA's, with a touch of Cardas Quadeutectic solder.


 
 I know I am post necro-ing HARD here...but by damn these are some of the best looking connector's I've seen.
  
 Thanks for the guys posting their cable creations - always nice to look at 
  
 Do you guys know of other good looking RCA connectors? Or any connectors really. Just speaking for a "wow that looks good" perspective.


----------



## Zashoomin

orihalcon said:


> I know I am post necro-ing HARD here...but by damn these are some of the best looking connector's I've seen.
> 
> Thanks for the guys posting their cable creations - always nice to look at
> 
> Do you guys know of other good looking RCA connectors? Or any connectors really. Just speaking for a "wow that looks good" perspective.


 
 I like the ones that coated/pure copper without any plating on them.  You can find them on ebay and I love the look of the bare copper.  Can't tell you if they are legit or not but they look fantastic in my opinion.  Also the furutech connectors look stunning too.  When you first get them out of the box they feel premium and look it too.  I don't think pictures do them justice.


----------



## PETEREK

Just got my ES10 in the mail yesterday, they didn't last long without being recabled. I have a problem, I can't keep stock cables on headphones. It's just Mogami sleeved in type 1 paracord, but it's pretty 
  
 You can actually see the red and blue through the paracord a little, but that isn't really a bad thing.


 

 

 





  
  
 Oh, and it's impossible to take pictures of the ES10 without capturing the reflection of baby toys and doorways behind you. Oh and when you have a 7 month old, there are toys everywhere. Yeah.


----------



## TrollDragon

peterek said:


> Just got my ES10 in the mail yesterday, they didn't last long without being recabled. I have a problem, I can't keep stock cables on headphones. It's just Mogami sleeved in type 1 paracord, but it's pretty


 
 Top Notch!
 Excellent work as always!


----------



## PETEREK

These aren't wired as balanced, I just connected the mic pin and the ground together, that way they'll work whether they're used with a droid or an idevice. I heard that they're sometimes switched? Anyway, I used that connector because that and some Reans were all I had on hand and I didn't want to wait until after my vacation to recable them.


----------



## jchandler3

peterek said:


> You can actually see the red and blue through the paracord a little, but that isn't really a bad thing.


 
  
 I actually really like seeing the red and blue! That looks great!


----------



## PETEREK

I just made this little devil for a headfier. What a pain, the section between the heat shrink tubings is like 3/4" long. I used BTG Audio's 26awg copper and silver plated copper inside it.


----------



## Kamakahah

peterek said:


> I just made this little devil for a headfier. What a pain, the section between the heat shrink tubings is like 3/4" long. I used BTG Audio's 26awg copper and silver plated copper inside it.


 
  
 They really are a pain when you get them that small.


----------



## PETEREK

Yeah the distance between the connectors is smaller than a SwitchCraft mini plugs barrel. Lmao


----------



## Kamakahah

peterek said:


> Yeah the distance between the connectors is smaller than a SwitchCraft mini plugs barrel. Lmao




I think the worst part is keeping the sleeving out of the way while soldering the second plug. Such a PITA.


----------



## Arty McGhee

peterek said:


> I just made this little devil for a headfier. What a pain, the section between the heat shrink tubings is like 3/4" long. I used BTG Audio's 26awg copper and silver plated copper inside it.




Very nice
I've found shortening the nuetriks like that works very well
It's my favorite style of interconnect about a small and useful as it gets


----------



## Toxic Cables

Bunch of new connectors we had custom made.
  

  

  

  
  
 This is a 3.5 to 6.3mm adapter,


----------



## 65535

So what do I have to do to get you to send 3 or 4 of those right angle long neck 3.5mm connectors to Southern California?


----------



## TrollDragon

Or a 6.5 and 3.5 to Canada.


----------



## AgentXXL

trolldragon said:


> Or a 6.5 and 3.5 to Canada.


 
  
 I might be interested in that as well... except I'm in Alberta. Are you going to make these available on your DIY parts store, or are they only for your custom cables?
  
 Dale


----------



## Kamakahah

Man, those are some sexy plugs.
What internal conductor material do they use?


----------



## BacHolz

Another interested party here in Seattle. That is some handsome hardware. A well done design.


----------



## fenderf4i

I think the last time I looked at ordering something from there, shipping was really expensive to Canada.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Cheesebaron

Do any of you know if it is possible to get something like the VALabs XLR connector just with a nice deep red wooden finish instead? I've been searching the web the entire evening and can't seem to find any.


----------



## Arty McGhee

New Akg cable
Super flexible 28awg Teflon 19 strand silver plated copper from navships
Braided, sleeved in para cord, super lightweight and flexible

Great stuff


----------



## garcsa

paul graham said:


> Some awesome cables in here guys!
> Thought ild have a shot at making some speaker jumpers and my first go at braiding......
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice job! (if you have enough time and there is no possibility for bi-amping just try bi-wiring - you'll hear the difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## retrodisease

Just finished up a new cable for my Sennheiser HD650's inspired by the CMYK colorcode
  
 26 awg silver coated copper individually braided in type II paracord. Neutrik NYS228BG 6.3mm headphone jack to a Qables Y-Splitter with Acrolink Sennheiser ends.


----------



## Kamakahah

retrodisease I'm diggin it. Like seeing cables that are out of the ordinary.


----------



## uncola

I like the cable too, it reminds me of one of these lollipops
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sjolander21

Needed a USB OTG Micro B --> B for my iFi Nano iDSD. This is what it turned out like:


----------



## Canadian411

sjolander21 said:


> Needed a USB OTG Micro B --> B for my iFi Nano iDSD. This is what it turned out like:




Can you tell me where you get the usb male/female connectors?


----------



## Toxic Cables

trolldragon said:


> Or a 6.5 and 3.5 to Canada.


 
 I am off on holiday this month, so will offer them when i get back. Either for sale, or free with DIY orders over a certain amount, say £50/60.
  
 PM me you address, i will send you one of each for free for now.


----------



## TrollDragon

toxic cables said:


> I am off on holiday this month, so will offer them when i get back. Either for sale, or free with DIY orders over a certain amount, say £50/60.
> 
> PM me you address, i will send you one of each for free for now.


Thank you very much!
PM sent and have a great holiday!


----------



## CloudMoose

Finally got around to finishing a longer cable for my IRIS modded K550s (~6 Foot)
  
 24AWG NavShips SPC with 550 paracord sleeving
  
 Rhodium 6.3MM


----------



## Toxic Cables

trolldragon said:


> Thank you very much!
> PM sent and have a great holiday!


 
 NP, please let me know what you think of them.
  
 I intend on releasing an entire line next year at affordable prices. Suggestions on prices of the ones i posted are welcomed.


----------



## sjolander21

canadian411 said:


> Can you tell me where you get the usb male/female connectors?


 
  
 Swedish electronics dealer:
  
 http://www.kjell.com/
  
 Hehe, probably doesn't help you very much


----------



## uncola

Cloudmoose what kind of connector is that on the headphone end of the cable?  did you get 2 or 3 conductor wire from navships?  great looking cable


----------



## PETEREK

uncola said:


> Cloudmoose what kind of connector is that on the headphone end of the cable?  did you get 2 or 3 conductor wire from navships?  great looking cable


 
  


cloudmoose said:


> Finally got around to finishing a longer cable for my IRIS modded K550s (~6 Foot)
> 
> 24AWG NavShips SPC with 550 paracord sleeving
> 
> *Rhodium 6.3MM*


----------



## Adda

The short RCA cables are made using Supra Trico wire (the core is stranded in case you are wondering) and HGA LOK Silver Point plugs.
 The long RCA cables are also made with Trico wire but have Eichmann Silver Bullet plugs.
 Disregard the short one for now.
  

  
  
 This picture shows a now yet sleeved RCA to 4-pin XLR adapter, I use it to connect my K240DF's to my Aragon 18k.
 It is made from braided Mogami w3080 wires, WBT 0114 plugs and a Neutrik NC4FX-BAG silver plated XLR.
  
 Also shown in this pic is my SPDIF cable, it is made from Supra Trico with the outer jacket and shield removed, it still has the inner silver plated shield though, WBT 0114 plugs.
  

  
 Closeup of HGA LOK Silver point:
  

  
 And lastly my completely rebuilt K240DF's with new plastics and drivers, basically a new K240DF.
 Cabled using braided Magami w3080 wires and a Neutrik NC4MX-BAG XLR.
 My RCA to XLR adapter has the same finish as this cable.


----------



## uncola

cCasper I meant the side that plugs into the headphone, looks small and square like a mini balanced kobiconn or something


----------



## CloudMoose

uncola said:


> cCasper I meant the side that plugs into the headphone, looks small and square like a mini balanced kobiconn or something


 
  
 Thanks for your interest, yes it is.
  
 The jack itself is setup for balanced use but as I don't have a balanced amp right now I just put a standard TRS on the other end and shorted the grounds.
  
 Due to the height of the cup on the K550 I had to put the female socket with the tab facing inward. Because of that I have to cut off the plastic right angle strain relief that comes on them normally or the cable would stick out at an uncomfortable angle. A bit of a design oversight on my part.


----------



## Podster

sjolander21 said:


> Needed a USB OTG Micro B --> B for my iFi Nano iDSD. This is what it turned out like:


 
 Very nice looking work sjo, looks pro cable especially your heat shrink work


----------



## Kamakahah

The new cable I built for my pair of JVC FX850s. I posted a single picture in the 850's thread, but here are some more. 
  
 The wire is PlusSound audio 7N OCC SPC.
 Thanks to Norne audio for selling the MMCX connectors at almost overseas prices so I wouldn't have to wait a few weeks.
 Big shout out to my friend Clint for the amazing work on the wood Y-split and plug housing. You do excellent work. Thank you for making time and making my idea possible.


----------



## PETEREK

kamakahah said:


> The new cable I built for my pair of JVC FX850s. I posted a single picture in the 850's thread, but here are some more.


 
 Very nice!


----------



## PETEREK

I recabled a pair of T5p headphones today. Man those drivers are heavy! 

 

 

 

 


  
 I ended up having to use some (whatever these things are called) from some pairs of DTxx0 headphones because the hole diameter was bigger than the ones that are on the T5p. Beyer really skimped out on cable quality on these headphones. Thin wires and Rean connectors? Come on Beyer!


----------



## Arty McGhee

peterek said:


> Very nice!




Very nice 
I dig the use of wood grain
Nice to see well thought out design


----------



## TrollDragon

kamakahah said:


> The new cable I built for my pair of JVC FX850s. I posted a single picture in the 850's thread, but here are some more.


 
 Wicked, I Like It!


----------



## TrollDragon

peterek said:


> I ended up having to use some (whatever these things are called) from some pairs of DTxx0 headphones because the hole diameter was bigger than the ones that are on the T5p. Beyer really skimped out on cable quality on these headphones. Thin wires and Rean connectors? Come on Beyer!


 
 Those are strain relief...
 Great Job!


----------



## PETEREK

trolldragon said:


> Those are strain relief...
> Great Job!


 
 Ha right. Derp.


----------



## MrEleventy

peterek said:


> I ended up having to use some (whatever these things are called) from some pairs of DTxx0 headphones because the hole diameter was bigger than the ones that are on the T5p. Beyer really skimped out on cable quality on these headphones. Thin wires and Rean connectors? Come on Beyer!


Normally, I would agree with you on the cable buuut... they're meant to be portable. I can't see myself wearing a pair of HPs with the T1 cables attached to it no matter how short.  With that said.... have you looked up how much it costs to replace the pads on a pair of T5ps....? O_o


----------



## TrollDragon

mreleventy said:


> have you looked up how much it costs to replace the pads on a pair of T5ps....? O_o


 
 That is totally crazy...


----------



## MrEleventy

For every pad change... you could be buying a pair of DT880s. So not worth it.


----------



## PETEREK

mreleventy said:


> Normally, I would agree with you on the cable buuut... they're meant to be portable. I can't see myself wearing a pair of HPs with the T1 cables attached to it no matter how short.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I just think it could be a little thicker, if you snagged that cable on a corner of a counter or something I bet it could rip right out of one ear, it's so thin!
  
 The T1 cable is way too thick for portable, I agree with that, a happy medium would be nice for the price you pay for the headphones.
  
 And damn that price is high! They aren't even comfortable tbh, I demoed the pair I recabled (obviously) and actually thought to myself that I would have to replace the pads if I ever owned a pair. But the headphone diameter is 4" and there are a TON of pads that will fit that size, including Alpha Pads. That's what I'd be getting.


----------



## Arty McGhee

t50 rp recable
 mogami internal
 rean connectors
 paracord and adhesive shrink tubing


----------



## PETEREK

8-wire hybrid interconnect made with BTG audio silver plated copper and his xple copper wire.


----------



## uncola

wow what's the deal with hybrid?  copper for ground and silver for left and right signal?


----------



## PETEREK

Yeah you got it. I don't really believe it does anything to the sound, I just had some leftover wire from a cable build that I wanted to use. It just looks nice


----------



## 65535

It does look very nice. I usually stick with tinned copper or plated copper for the silver look but I'm pretty pedestrian with my cables for the most part.


----------



## Kamakahah

I've always enjoyed the hybrid look. Nice job on the braiding.


----------



## Mezzo

I may have asked this question before, so I apologise in advance, but I would like to get someone to build me some DIY speaker cables (single-wire),

I am a terrible with DIY, but I really like the work I've seen in this thread. If anyone is willing to help, please send me a PM for further details.


----------



## voodoo3

peterek said:


> 8-wire hybrid interconnect made with BTG audio silver plated copper and his xple copper wire.


 
 I like it. Could you please show me the link to buy connector, wire ? Thanks


----------



## 65535

It's a Switchcraft connector and he mentioned it's a BTG audio cable. Happy building.


----------



## kugino

yep, they are indeed the BTG wires. i think they're pretty good wires for the price. $.80/ft. for the black and $1/ft. for the silver coated copper, i believe. i've used them for my cables in the past. and i do like switchcraft connectors. cheap and good quality.


----------



## 65535

Realistically small quantities of small gauge high strand wire is going to be pricey, no way around it unless you buy in bulk.


----------



## Kamakahah

It's not a cable yet, but man these are sexy. Took a month to arrive. Picked up a handful.
I've normally avoided the brand due to different issues with their build, but this one really does the trick inside and out. Now to decide what it'll go on.


----------



## DJScope

kamakahah said:


> It's not a cable yet, but man these are sexy. Took a month to arrive. Picked up a handful.
> I've normally avoided the brand due to different issues with their build, but this one really does the trick inside and out. Now to decide what it'll go on.


 
  
 Are they the ones from AliExpress?
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5mm-Male-Jack-Audio-Headphone-Stereo-3-5MM-headphone-earphone-Adapter/703106331.html


----------



## Kamakahah

djscope said:


> Are they the ones from AliExpress?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5mm-Male-Jack-Audio-Headphone-Stereo-3-5MM-headphone-earphone-Adapter/703106331.html




That's them.


----------



## DJScope

kamakahah said:


> That's them.


 
  
 They look really nice. I'm planning on getting a hand full of them soon.
  
 Could you do me a favor? Can you take a picture of the contacts? I want to see what kind they are.


----------



## Kamakahah

djscope said:


> They look really nice. I'm planning on getting a hand full of them soon.
> 
> Could you do me a favor? Can you take a picture of the contacts? I want to see what kind they are.




"Soon" . Hopefully shipping takes less time for you.
I like the groove in the ground plate. Now you can solder under instead of worrying about very little clearance with the tip's solder surface.
Also, they added a small groove in the separating plastic between the tip and ring solder surfaces to easily run the wire to the ring surface.
Still not as simple as Neutrik-style, but a big step up from Viablue with the little changes.


----------



## DJScope

kamakahah said:


> "Soon" . Hopefully shipping takes less time for you.
> I like the groove in the ground plate. Now you can solder under instead of worrying about very little clearance with the tip's solder surface.
> Also, they added a small groove in the separating plastic between the tip and ring solder surfaces to easily run the wire to the ring surface.
> Still not as simple as Neutrik-style, but a big step up from Viablue with the little changes.
> ...


 
  
 It's actually a really good design. First time I've seen it. I do agree that the Nuetrik's style where every contact is it's own is much better but this is also great.


----------



## TrollDragon

The Pailiccs "Bowling Pins" are a nice plug, I picked up the matching inline socket as well.

The only thing I don't like is that there is no strain relief like the big body versions with the white ring.


----------



## DJScope

kamakahah said:


> "Soon" . Hopefully shipping takes less time for you.
> I like the groove in the ground plate. Now you can solder under instead of worrying about very little clearance with the tip's solder surface.
> Also, they added a small groove in the separating plastic between the tip and ring solder surfaces to easily run the wire to the ring surface.
> Still not as simple as Neutrik-style, but a big step up from Viablue with the little changes.
> ...


 
  
 I've just realised that these don't have any strain relief.... hmmmm... might have to improvise.


----------



## Kamakahah

trolldragon said:


> The Pailiccs "Bowling Pins" are a nice plug, I picked up the matching inline socket as well.
> 
> The only thing I don't like is that there is no strain relief like the big body versions with the white ring.







djscope said:


> I've just realised that these don't have any strain relief.... hmmmm... might have to improvise.




I think that maybe we worry maybe more than needed about the strain. The exit is pretty snug. I suppose a little heat shrink running inside from around the solder joints to the exit is fine if it really bothers you.
I might care if I was making it for someone else, but I can always fix it if something did happen.
Moreover, we are using much better wire than the hair-thin, 7-strand stuff in stock cables. A good solder joint isn't going anywhere without serious concentrated force. I wouldn't stress it *Rimshot*.


----------



## TrollDragon

I just like a nice clamp or that Neutrik 90 degree style cable clamp... Like you if I breaky, I fixy. 

The last pair I used of those Pailiccs a little hot glue around the soldered area keeps it all snug.


----------



## Shawn71

Anybody purchased a good/decent 3.5mm solderless/screw on jack lately? Gold plated preferred.....ty.


----------



## Kamakahah

shawn71 said:


> Anybody purchased a good/decent 3.5mm solderless/screw on jack lately? Gold plated preferred.....ty.



I know, we kinda ran the thread off course a little.
Questions are better for this thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread


----------



## Shawn71

kamakahah said:


> I think that maybe we worry maybe more than needed about the strain. The exit is pretty snug. I suppose a little heat shrink running inside from around the solder joints to the exit is fine if it really bothers you.
> I might care if I was making it for someone else, but I can always fix it if something did happen.
> Moreover, we are using much better wire than the hair-thin, 7-strand stuff in stock cables. A good solder joint isn't going anywhere without serious concentrated force. I wouldn't stress it *Rimshot*.




-Answer?- :rolleyes:


----------



## Kamakahah

shawn71 said:


> -Answer?- :rolleyes:




Not sure I understand what you're implying. If it's implying what I think, then I doubt you'll enjoy my response. *insert random emojis here*


----------



## Shawn71

kamakahah said:


> Not sure I understand what you're implying. If it's implying what I think, then I doubt you'll enjoy my response. *insert random emojis here*




welll if you cld post an answer on this thread,why not I post a query that relates to DIY? :rolleyes:


----------



## TrollDragon

Link Right Here...


----------



## Kamakahah

shawn71 said:


> welll if you cld post an answer on this thread,why not I post a query that relates to DIY? :rolleyes:




There it is. Gotta push the red button even after the warning. I'll lay it out softly.

To the point, if you read then you'd understand I never gave an answer because a question was never asked.
Two people made statements about the lack of strain relief based on observations of pictures in a gallery thread. I made counter statements to contest their statements that I felt were mostly unwarranted. Take a minute and reread. Hopefully you'll understand.

That said, our conversation might have been considered to be starting to head a bit off track which must have been the reason you felt open to asking a random question not related to the conversation at hand. A question that the first page makes clear isn't appropriate for this thread as there is another thread perfectly suited for it. Reference the second paragraph in bold on the front page.

When I pointed you to said thread, it had dual purpose:
1. Lead you to where you are more likely to get the answer you seek.
2. Avoiding detailing the thread.

The fact that you chose to ignore my suggestion and instead imply hypocrisy on my part without first reading what you commented on would usually lead me to a less cordial response. Also, adding emojis to sugar coat the B.S. is more insulting than simply stating a grievance.

Hopefully that clears up this misunderstanding.


----------



## CoiL

kamakahah said:


> djscope said:
> 
> 
> > They look really nice. I'm planning on getting a hand full of them soon.
> ...


 
 Thanks for info on those jacks. Probably going to order few. But one thing I noticed - they have flat plate after tip. Sometime this kind of jacks cause problems with some sockets because they don`t go in 100%. Well, still going to try those someday.
  
 Btw, just finished one line-out cable for my DX50. It`s simple and nothing special ( not silver, braided etc.) but still low impedance and great quality cable and jacks:

 Van Damme Pro Grade Classic XKE Pro-Patch (smaller OD) cable
 +
 REAN (Neutrik) NYS373-0 RCA
 +
 REAN (Neutrik) NYS231BG 3.5mm jack
  
 I really like those shorter tiny black 3.5 jacks.


----------



## PETEREK

Cable Transplant, someone cut the D2000 off this cable, we can't let it go unused..
  
 This DT880 had a bent 3.5mm connector on it and so did the D2000 cable, so I used what was below the D2000 cable's Y-Split to recable the DT880 and then cut off the 3.5mm connector on the D2000 and replaced it with a Rean 1/4 connector. It looks like there isn't any strain relief on the headphone side, but it's on the inside. The diameter of the cable wouldn't allow me to put heatshrink tubing through it so I made a knot on the inside of the headphone with the 2 runs of 2 wires and then hot glued it. It isn't going anywhere. 
  
 If you know what a D2K cable is composed of, you will know there is no need to worry about the cable wearing out at the headphone. There are more layers in this cable than you can imagine.


----------



## uncola

Hey guys, I made a diy power cord with 14 awg cable by the foot from home depot and fake oyaide plugs from ebay(dirt cheap ones).  This is a low effort cable, I didn't sleeve it or anything because I didn't think a power cable would make an audible difference and in the 30 minutes I've tested it it hasn't.  Anyway I thought some people would be interested in what the fake oyaide look like.. this is supposed to be platinum/rhodium plated and the prongs are actually smoothly polished and shiny but for all I know it's a super thin layer of chrome or nickel or something   

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PETEREK

uncola said:


> Hey guys, I made a diy power cord with 14 awg cable by the foot from home depot and fake oyaide plugs from ebay(dirt cheap ones).  This is a low effort cable, I didn't sleeve it or anything because I didn't think a power cable would make an audible difference and in the 30 minutes I've tested it it hasn't.  Anyway I thought some people would be interested in what the fake oyaide look like.. this is supposed to be platinum/rhodium plated and the prongs are actually smoothly polished and shiny but for all I know it's a super thin layer of chrome or nickel or something


 
 Very nice! That's one thing I haven't attempted to make yet, a power cord. Maybe someday when I build my own Desktop computer I'll make one. 
  
 Good work man


----------



## SpyderMan

Wow those are purdy! Do you sell short RCAs with wooden plugs? My Schiit stack would be happier with a pair of those!


----------



## PETEREK

Pay no attention to the dirty backdrop D:
  
 Old faithful; Mogami w2893 in Type 1 paracord with an RSA connector I modified to fit in a SwtichCraft mini XLR barrel so it could be plugged into a Theorum amp straight rather than at a right angle. The cable will be used on a pair of T50RPs like the pair in the bottom picture, they aren't finished yet though.
  
 Edit: I used clear heat shrink over my black heat shrink because all the cool people are doing it nowadays.


----------



## Kamakahah

[@]cCasper TFG[/@] So the heat shrink thing is kind of like this...







Nice cable. I give it up to anyone with the patience to sleeve with micro paracord.


----------



## PETEREK

kamakahah said:


> @cCasper TFG So the heat shrink thing is kind of like this...


 
 Hahaha exactly. 
  
 Yeah it was definitely time consuming, especially because my 8 month old daughter was trying to get the pretty red strings. Hahaha


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice Work, that split would have looked great without any heat shrink on it at all just the cables.
 I'm just not a fan of exposed heat shrink.
  
 This looks so much better IMHO, with the Right side wire twisted up a bit more to close that little gap.


----------



## PETEREK

Yeah I didn't need the heat shrink tubing there, but I wanted something to match the RSA end of the cable. It can be cut off easily if desired. I normally don't use anything there either, just the split of the braid.


----------



## PETEREK

TrollDragon, do you approve now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 bare split on this cable. 26 awg BTG SPC with an Oyaide right angle plug and hifiman (SMC) plugs on the other end. 
  
 This cable and the red cable I posted 1 page back are shipping with the same pair of headphones back to their owner. He gets to hear them balanced, and with an SPC cable. A well rounded headphone it will be.
  


 

 

 
 Pinched



 Relaxed


 


  
 ILAIKIT


----------



## TrollDragon

Well here is a mockup of the new portable cable from the 140/44, the wire is all tinned and sleeved just not soldered onto the connectors yet.


----------



## Kamakahah

trolldragon said:


> Well here is a mockup of the new portable cable from the 140/44, the wire is all tinned and sleeved just not soldered onto the connectors yet.




Looks fantastic. How was sleeving it in the micro paracord compared to the usual suspects like mogami?


----------



## uncola

The black and white sleeving looks great. Is that 3 pin mini XLR male? What headphones use that?


----------



## takojack

Please tell me how to diy the my speaker cables(Crystal Micro) to customs cable.Thank you


----------



## kugino

uncola said:


> The black and white sleeving looks great. Is that 3 pin mini XLR male? What headphones use that?


 

 don't the audezes use those?


----------



## Kamakahah

uncola said:


> The black and white sleeving looks great. Is that 3 pin mini XLR male? What headphones use that?


 
  
 I could be wrong, but it looks like Lemo connector. Not sure which series. Probably modded the cup on his Beyers to accept it. I can't tell if I'm guessing or remembering old posts for this information. My brain is mush right now.


----------



## uncola

This is my first time hearing about these Lemo connectors.. mostly used for aviation headsets.. so weird.. I thought I already knew all the oddball connectors


----------



## kugino

they look kinda big for lemo, though there are different kinds of lemo connectors. the alpha dog connectors are lemo...but they're much smaller.


----------



## TrollDragon

kamakahah said:


> Looks fantastic. How was sleeving it in the micro paracord compared to the usual suspects like mogami?


Thanks. I rounded the end of the wire after I tinned it with a little emery cloth, it slid through quite nicely a couple of inches at a time. 

Yes it is a Lemo B series, this will be for the T50RP's as my DT880's already have dual tiny xlr (Audeze Style).

Lemo connectors come in a vast variety of sizes, these are just the B series.


----------



## PETEREK

trolldragon said:


> Thanks. I rounded the end of the wire after I tinned it with a little emery cloth, it slid through quite nicely a couple of inches at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm excited to see this on the T50RP! You better fill my notification feed with pictures buddy. Anyway, can you take some pictures of the inside of the cup afterwards? I'd like to see how the Lemo chassis mounts on the inside.


----------



## TrollDragon

peterek said:


> I'm excited to see this on the T50RP! You better fill my notification feed with pictures buddy. Anyway, can you take some pictures of the inside of the cup afterwards? I'd like to see how the Lemo chassis mounts on the inside.


 
 Will do Bro!
  
 Only my implementation will be a little DIY and not as finished as yours would be. All I have for the receptacle is the PCB mount with standard hex nuts and no fancy beveled finish nut. I can't find the beveled nuts online either, they would have a Lemo part number but I don't know what that would be or where to get them.

 So I can see a little Dremel work and some JB Weld coming into play as well.
  
  
  
 These ones here would be a much better choice for the cups.
 
 Each one is around $30 out of Mouser / Digikey with a $20 shipping fee, add taxes and it would be over $100 for a pair of them by the time they landed on my door. Because if the T50RP's work out good, then you know the GMP 8.300 D's will have the same treatment.


----------



## fenderf4i

trolldragon said:


> Will do Bro!
> 
> Only my implementation will be a little DIY and not as finished as yours would be. All I have for the receptacle is the PCB mount with standard hex nuts and no fancy beveled finish nut. I can't find the beveled nuts online either, they would have a Lemo part number but I don't know what that would be or where to get them.
> 
> ...





You can get Mouser/Digikey shipments sent to Canada for $8, I do it all the time.


----------



## Canadian411

fenderf4i said:


> You can get Mouser/Digikey shipments sent to Canada for $8, I do it all the time.


 
  
 Is this mini XLR ?
  
 then go here,
  
 http://www.redco.com/Mini-XLR-Connectors/
  
 $4 each per connector,and shipping using* USPS First-Class Mail® International Large Envelope* is about $3-$4 depending where you are in Canada.


----------



## fenderf4i

canadian411 said:


> Is this mini XLR ?
> 
> then go here,
> 
> ...





Those Switchcraft connectors are actually very easy to find locally, and not pay shipping, no need to order them from the states.


----------



## CoiL

I have used those and they are great for the price:
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rean-Neutrik-RT3MP-Tiny-XLR-Male-Mini-3-pin-Chassis-Panel-Socket-/130834117438?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Cables_Leads_Connectors&hash=item1e7652333e
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rean-Neutrik-RT3FC-B-Tiny-XLR-Female-Mini-3-pin-/131069180457?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Cables_Leads_Connectors&hash=item1e8454fa29
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rean-Neutrik-RT3MC-B-Tiny-XLR-Male-Mini-3-pin-black-shell-gold-contacts-/130834121075?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Cables_Leads_Connectors&hash=item1e76524173


----------



## PETEREK

trolldragon said:


> Will do Bro!
> 
> Only my implementation will be a little DIY and not as finished as yours would be. All I have for the receptacle is the PCB mount with standard hex nuts and no fancy beveled finish nut. I can't find the beveled nuts online either, they would have a Lemo part number but I don't know what that would be or where to get them.


 
 I'm sure they'll turn out great man.


----------



## Arty McGhee

peterek said:


> I'm excited to see this on the T50RP! You better fill my notification feed with pictures buddy. Anyway, can you take some pictures of the inside of the cup afterwards? I'd like to see how the Lemo chassis mounts on the inside.




These are the 3pin redco mini xlr ($3.95)
On my t50 rp
I tend to go form over function
On this stuff I'm going for durability mainly
I'd love to see a fancied up version
I think mad dog does a nice job


----------



## PETEREK

arty mcghee said:


> These are the 3pin redco mini xlr ($3.95)
> On my t50 rp
> I tend to go form over function
> On this stuff I'm going for durability mainly
> ...


 
 Nice job! So when using the mini xlr chassis, you have to put them in right at the corner? Is there not enough surface area on the bottom where it's flat to install them?


----------



## Arty McGhee

peterek said:


> Nice job! So when using the mini xlr chassis, you have to put them in right at the corner? Is there not enough surface area on the bottom where it's flat to install them?


 
  
 yeah thats the only place i could put those jacks and get a nut behind them
 so its really solid, you could probably do a glue job or sugru and get it
 straight down but i don't think it will fit, also once you commit to drilling 
 a big hole, you're committed to having a big hole in your earcup......
 i recommend starting with a small hole and enlarging, i use a small hand drill
 on plastic and finish it with an exacto...once its too big its too big... 
  
 theres tons of photos out there of what people have already done for inspiration
 the straight down mods are usually sma coax connectors, not really designed
 for audio but they work just fine, i just really like the mini xlr, its rock solid
 and looks really heavy duty, and for me it was a budget project for a little over
 $200 bucks i have an awesome sounding set of cans


----------



## PETEREK

arty mcghee said:


> *theres tons of photos out there of what people have already done for inspiration*
> *the straight down mods are usually sma coax connectors*, not really designed
> for audio but they work just fine, i just really like the mini xlr, its rock solid
> and looks really heavy duty, and for me it was a budget project for a little over
> $200 bucks i have an awesome sounding set of cans


 
 You've probably seen mine then.

  

  
 I don't know why people claim that the coax type of connectors aren't meant for audio, Hifiman uses them. lol


----------



## Arty McGhee

peterek said:


> You've probably seen mine then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 dude your paintwork is stellar
 more so the prep and bodywork
 i don't think i have the patience for it
  
 the connectors are used for wifi antennas or thats where most people have seen them
 nothing wrong with them ...
 remind me of the wifi antennas i made from spaghettios cans
 back in the day


----------



## PETEREK

arty mcghee said:


> dude your paintwork is stellar
> more so the prep and bodywork
> i don't think i have the patience for it
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks I take my time with it


----------



## ClieOS

Just finish making these: Rean RCA plug with Van Damme XKE starquad


----------



## Canadian411

clieos said:


> Just finish making these: Rean RCA plug with Van Damme XKE starquad



Nice work!


----------



## CoiL

My first paracord cable ;P
  

  
 Van Damme Pro Grade Classic XKE Pro-Patch (PVC jacket removed and sleeved with paracord)
 REAN (Neutrik) NYS231BG 3.5mm jack
 Neutrik NTP3RC-B right angled 3.5mm jack


----------



## PETEREK

coil said:


> My first paracord cable ;P
> 
> Van Damme Pro Grade Classic XKE Pro-Patch (PVC jacked removed and sleeved with paracord)
> REAN (Neutrik) NYS231BG 3.5mm jack
> Neutrik NTP3RC-B right angled 3.5mm jack


 
 Nicely done! I like the color scheme!


----------



## FrozenPanda

Here is my first attempt at a custom cable for my SE215 and a bare wiire braid.


----------



## Shawn71

Nice work!....


----------



## linglingjr

coil said:


> My first paracord cable ;P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wow that matches the X1 perfectly.  So much fancy stuff in here, I'll upload something tomorrow that'll rustle your jimmies _for sure_.


----------



## CoiL

Thanks. I tuned photo littlebit because I had crappy light conditions and shiiity camera:
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 

  


  
 Btw, who is interested, I used this paracord: http://www.ebairsoft.com/nylon-paracord-redod-p-4019.html
  


> ...that'll rustle your jimmies _for sure_.


 
 Wonder what it could be ;D


----------



## Guy A

Wow. Looks great.
 Can you share how you did the weaving?


----------



## CoiL

weaving? I just pulled paracord "skirt" over shielding layer (PVC layer removed) 
 Or did You mean FrozenPanda SE215 recabling on previous page?


----------



## PETEREK

guy a said:


> Wow. Looks great.
> Can you share how you did the weaving?


 
 Make sure you *quote* what post you're referring to, "Wow. Looks great." applies to most of the stuff posted here.
  
 Haha


----------



## Guy A

seandavid010 said:


> I'm new to this whole 'DIY Cable' thing, but I decided to give it a try this past weekend.  I needed an interconnect to go between my Schiit Modi and my amplifier, and after browsing quite a few pages from this thread (I gave up after about 250) settled on the following:
> 
> I used 16 strands of solid copper that I sheathed individually with #1 paracord in both red and black (that part took the longest) and then weaved them together using a cross-whip weave style I picked up after studying pictures of Jena Labs speaker cables.  I began with all the red on one side and the black on another, and ended the same way.  I think it turned out pretty good, and it sounds great.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 My bad. lol.
 I was refering to this post by Sean.
 How was the weaving done?
 I want to try also.


----------



## wigglepuff

coil said:


> Btw, who is interested, I used this paracord: http://www.ebairsoft.com/nylon-paracord-redod-p-4019.html
> 
> Wonder what it could be ;D


 
 do you have to remove the rubber skin of the cord and then slide that in? or thats big enough to just slide right in?
  
 I also have a non tangle type of cord (slim sata cable like) along with a stardard rubber sleeved replacement cable on the X1, will that fit into the cord or do I have to peel the skins off?


----------



## CoiL

I used Van Damme Pro Grade Classic XKE Pro-Patch cable which has smaller outer diameter 4.85mm. I was also hoping that I could just slide paracord over it but no, You have to remove "rubber skin". And there`s little trick how to sleeve easy. pull out littlebit paracord inside lines (usually white), glue them to the end of cable with superglue and just start pulling from the other side of paracord from inside white lines.


----------



## PETEREK

Mogami w2893 in type 1 paracord. Rean 3.5mm -> dual Amphenol 4-pin Mini XLRs.


----------



## TrollDragon

Excellent Work!
 I just love that Split too.


----------



## PETEREK

Ha I knew you would!


----------



## jodgey4

Ya, I tried the same kinda thing... turned out nothing like that. All the more impressive to see such clean work!


----------



## PETEREK

jodgey4 said:


> Ya, I tried the same kinda thing... turned out nothing like that. All the more impressive to see such clean work!




Practice my friend. Just a year ago I was a total noob when it came to making cables, but now I have my own techniques and maybe just a little more patience. Haha


----------



## Arty McGhee

peterek said:


> Mogami w2893 in type 1 paracord. Rean 3.5mm -> dual Amphenol 4-pin Mini XLRs.


 
 very nice work


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

It's been far too long since I've posted in this thread. Thanks for all the wonderful entries that everyone has contributed! 
  
 Here's one of my latest builds, it features an Oyiade rhodium plated mini connector, two Vampire gold plated RCAs, Cardas 19.5 gauge internally litzed wires, Cardas Quadeutectic solder, nylon multifilament, and paracord. I built it for my dining room system which consists of a DIYTube Budgie SE amplifier, a pair of Boston speakers and an ipod. 
  

  
 Everyone keep up the great work!


----------



## Headzone

First time building cables. Bought a neutrik 6.3mm jack for my new cable. Pretty simple looking but has a great quality feel to it.

  

  
 edit: looks better in real life. I had no other cable available for the end piece so I used cat5 xD At least the headphones sound good.


----------



## fabian005

Sub'd


----------



## jeremyzone

I have a quick question about cable design. I'm making a 3 conductor power umbilical terminated in speakon connectors for my beta22 build (probably about 18"). For the cable, would braiding 3 wires together result in too much interference? Or would it be ok for that short of a length?


----------



## TrollDragon

The parts are here...


----------



## PETEREK

Good luck man!


----------



## Arty McGhee

trolldragon said:


> The parts are here...




Great 
Just take your time


----------



## PETEREK

I wanna see the mounted Mini XLR chassis'!


----------



## PETEREK

Little interconnect made with Mogami w2893. I like that stuff.


----------



## uncola

Nice ccasper. What size paracord for stripped 2893? Thinking about making a 2 inch 3.5mm right angle interconnect with it


----------



## PETEREK

Type 1 is the perfect diameter for 26awg wire.


----------



## foet

Nice color use also


----------



## Podster

foet said:


> Nice color use also


 
 Indeed, kinda got that Atlanta Fal


----------



## PETEREK

uncola said:


> Nice ccasper. What size paracord for stripped 2893? Thinking about making a 2 inch 3.5mm right angle interconnect with it


 
 2 inch interconnects are a freaking pain. Good luck buddy.
  
 This one kicked my butt, I think it's closer to one inch than 2 though.


----------



## Kamakahah

peterek said:


> 2 inch interconnects are a freaking pain. Good luck buddy.
> 
> This one kicked my butt, I think it's closer to one inch than 2 though.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm with you. I've made a few with different wire for A/Bing. Sexy as hell and very portable, but they are a PITA to make.


----------



## PETEREK

I made this Mogami cable with a SwitchCraft 3 pin mini xlr on one end and a 3.5mm Rean on the other. Wrapped in 3/16" multifilament from PlusSound.
  
 The headphone is all DIY. Takstar Hi-2050 with DIY grills, paint, Audio Technica AD2000 drivers, 3-pin mini xlr chassis, and Memory Foam pleather HM5 pads. Flagship sound on a budget


----------



## Headzone

Looks like a Sennheiser HD625  Nice work.


----------



## Arty McGhee

headzone said:


> Looks like a Sennheiser HD625  Nice work.




I like this one nice plenty of room inside?


----------



## CoiL

peterek said:


> I made this Mogami cable with a SwitchCraft 3 pin mini xlr on one end and a 3.5mm Rean on the other. Wrapped in 3/16" multifilament from PlusSound.
> 
> The headphone is all DIY. Takstar Hi-2050 with DIY grills, paint, Audio Technica AD2000 drivers, 3-pin mini xlr chassis, and Memory Foam pleather HM5 pads. Flagship sound on a budget


 
 I just j*zzed in my pants... O_o Awesome! Makes me want to buy Takstar Hi-2050 again... but then again, I need to finish my wooden HD-662F project ;P
 I haven`t taken any pics from further progress but here`s a glimpse from long time ago using Lumberg 3.5mm jack connections:


----------



## TrollDragon

Wicked job on the Takstar's!


----------



## TrollDragon




----------



## TrollDragon




----------



## lin0003

peterek said:


> I made this Mogami cable with a SwitchCraft 3 pin mini xlr on one end and a 3.5mm Rean on the other. Wrapped in 3/16" multifilament from PlusSound.
> 
> The headphone is all DIY. Takstar Hi-2050 with DIY grills, paint, Audio Technica AD2000 drivers, 3-pin mini xlr chassis, and Memory Foam pleather HM5 pads. Flagship sound on a budget


 
 How much did that cost you? It looks amazing!


----------



## fabian005

Is there any major differences between say .9999 fine silver wire amd say mogami w2893?


----------



## jodgey4

fabian005 said:


> Is there any major differences between say .9999 fine silver wire amd say mogami w2893?


 
 There's a DIY Cable Questions thread, FYI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Silver conducts 5% better... that's about it. So lower resistance, and a lot more cost. I'm not a believer in cables, as the signal is going to make it through any cable the same. As long as suitable gauges and not crazy lengths are used, any cable should work. I see some people buying 10 ft. cables for hundreds of dollars... and get a good laugh out of it. If you want to discuss it more, PM, the other cable thread, dedicated cable threads, or the Sound Science section all are good places to hear about it. I used Mogami 2893 in my last build, a big, fun 8-strand 5ft. Audeze SE cable sleeved in black reflective paracord.


----------



## paijo

Spoiler: KSC75 with modded porta headband + silver coated acrolink in UV sleeving + oyaide rhodium






  


Spoiler: Nocturnal hybrid cable + pailiccs copper mini  jacks


----------



## PETEREK

That mini-mini is awesome. Good work!


----------



## Armaegis

I've got an Enigma on loan but it didn't come with a balanced cable. Therefore...
  

  

  
 Sometimes simple is just the way to go
  
  
...(though for some reason "simple" sometimes still takes a couple hours to make...)


----------



## PETEREK

Man that looks awesome! I'm really liking the 2 strand braid you've got there, I think my next cable might have to be that way.


----------



## TrollDragon

Just so happens a few connectors arrived in the mail today... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Here is the single sided cable for the T50RP's,  those Toxic TRS are of excellent quality and great to work with.
 Thanks Frank!
  

  
  

  
 Makes a great headphone for the portable rig.


----------



## Armaegis

peterek said:


> Man that looks awesome! I'm really liking the 2 strand braid you've got there, I think my next cable might have to be that way.


 
  
 Thanks man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was at first thinking I'd do an 8 strand tri-colour ladder style braid, but then I looked at the clock showing 11pm and though_ "naaaah"_. Then after fiddling around in my workshop and finishing up the cable above I look at the clock again _"1am? dub tee eff, oh well"_ then snuck in another half hour of music before going to bed.


----------



## PETEREK

trolldragon said:


> Just so happens a few connectors arrived in the mail today... :wink_face:
> 
> Here is the single sided cable for the T50RP's,  those Toxic TRS are of excellent quality and great to work with.
> Thanks Frank!
> ...




Looking good! Whered the connectors come from? 

I love the single/dual entry capability of your headphones, brilliant! 




armaegis said:


> Thanks man  I was at first thinking I'd do an 8 strand tri-colour ladder style braid, but then I looked at the clock showing 11pm and though _"naaaah"_. Then after fiddling around in my workshop and finishing up the cable above I look at the clock again _"1am? dub tee eff, oh well"_ then snuck in another half hour of music before going to bed.




I made an 8 strand interconnect once and even that took quite a while. It's not easy keeping the wires looking neat while you do it, I probably won't do it again unless someone asks me to.


----------



## lin0003

Pretty sure they cone from Toxic Cables.


----------



## Kamakahah

armaegis said:


> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 LoL. I've had that experience more than a few times. I like the cable. How's the weight?


----------



## Armaegis

peterek said:


> I made an 8 strand interconnect once and even that took quite a while. It's not easy keeping the wires looking neat while you do it, I probably won't do it again unless someone asks me to.


 
  
 I've done quite a few 8strand braids now. Some round or half-round types can be done freehand, but if I'm trying to do a dualstarquadthingamajiggy then I have to set up a rig with clamps etc.
  
 I once had a local guy commission an 8-strand 12-foot solid core cable. That... was a ludicrous amount of work.
  
  
 This one's only 6ish feet... but it was still a stupid amount of hours to put it all together. I have a jig set up and actually rotate myself around it as I work to ensure symmetry since it's impossble to pull with the same strength/angle with each hand every single time. Of course, that means I have to keep track of the proper orientation and order in my head as I walk around to make sure I don't screw up. Why not just rotate the jig? Because when you've got 8 wires and clamps and miscellany balanced around a small table, moving it is not an option.


----------



## Armaegis

kamakahah said:


> LoL. I've had that experience more than a few times. I like the cable. How's the weight?


 
  
 No more than the 8 strand Norse cable on my HE-6


----------



## PETEREK

Thanks again TrollDragon for the Lemo plugs!
  
 Mogami wire, 2-strand braid, Lemo 5-pin plugs, and an Amphenol 3.5mm connector. I'll put an actual splitter on this eventually, I just didn't have one on hand when I made this. I was bored and wanted to do some DIY so the Y-split is heat shrink for the time being.


----------



## TrollDragon

Wow those look great! A really amazing plug to work with, the build quality is incredible.

You are most welcome!
Enjoy


----------



## PETEREK

The Lemo chassis' came today. They're smaller than a mini XLR chassis so putting them in my T50rp should be easy as pie. Actually, I can mess pie up, so easier than that.


----------



## TrollDragon

That will be sweet!


----------



## theodoro

peterek said:


> Thanks again TrollDragon for the Lemo plugs!
> 
> Mogami wire, 2-strand braid, Lemo 5-pin plugs, and an Amphenol 3.5mm connector. I'll put an actual splitter on this eventually, I just didn't have one on hand when I made this. I was bored and wanted to do some DIY so the Y-split is heat shrink for the time being.


 
 Where did you get this sleeving? Looks awesome!


----------



## PETEREK

It's techflex nylon multifilament, 3/16". I ordered it off eBay.


----------



## acain

What kind of Y splitter is that


----------



## PETEREK

acain said:


> What kind of Y splitter is that


 
 Who are you directing this towards?


----------



## acain

What kind of Y splitter is on your headphones?


----------



## acain

That was for highflyin9


----------



## PETEREK

BTG XPLE 26awg copper, sleeved in 3/16" nylon multifilament & type 1 paracord, Viablue splitter, 4 pin balanced XLR --> dual 4 pin mini XLRs.


----------



## PETEREK

Another cable, similar to my last upload, but with Mogami w2893 wire.


----------



## TrollDragon

Excellent work!
You are just a cable making machine!


----------



## PETEREK

Ha lately I have been. I enjoy doing it though, I work third shift so on my days off I can listen to my headphones and make cables/do mods while the fam sleeps. I end up waking up at like midnight and stay up until like 5pm on those days.


----------



## TrollDragon

Hard to adjust the schedule when working the back shift, lots of undisturbed time for tinkering though.


----------



## PETEREK

Yeah it's a pain, but you're right with the tinker time. I have a 9 month old that's very mobile, so that is the only time I really have to do Daddy stuff. Haha


----------



## TrollDragon

A 9 month old, oh how I don't miss those days...


----------



## zabzaf

My Neutrik 4-pin balanced cable for HiFiMan using red Canare L-4E6S sleeved with red TechFlex PET on the lower half and red Paracord 550 above the Viablue yoke. Thanks to cCasper TFG for the tips at the meet today!


----------



## PETEREK

zabzaf said:


> My Neutrik 4-pin balanced cable for HiFiMan using red Canare L-4E6S sleeved with red TechFlex PET on the lower half and red Paracord 550 above the Viablue yoke. Thanks to cCasper TFG for the tips at the meet today!


 
 Looking good!


----------



## zabzaf

peterek said:


> Looking good!





Thanks!


----------



## Mach3

My first ever attempt at HD800 plugs. Balance 4 pin XLR Nuetrik with matching SE adapter.


----------



## Arty McGhee

mach3 said:


> My first ever attempt at HD800 plugs. Balance 4 pin XLR Nuetrik with matching SE adapter.


 
 looks good


----------



## lin0003

Sounds great too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






mach3 said:


> My first ever attempt at HD800 plugs. Balance 4 pin XLR Nuetrik with matching SE adapter.


----------



## Mach3

Yeah I had at least 8-10 hours on them before handling them back to their rightful owner. I'm amazed and surprised at the end result. Thanks to all that commented.


----------



## Mad Max

Anyone tried these Amphenol minis with blingier body and shaft extension?  How do you like the look if you have?
 I'll probably go for a few next time that I order from Mouser.


----------



## Arty McGhee

mad max said:


> Anyone tried these Amphenol minis with blingier body and shaft extension?  How do you like the look if you have?
> I'll probably go for a few next time that I order from Mouser.


 
  

 i use 'em sometimes 
 pretty heavy  duty i like the rubber  piece on the end
 no need to cover 'em in shrink


----------



## FrozenPanda

mad max said:


> Anyone tried these Amphenol minis with blingier body and shaft extension?  How do you like the look if you have?
> I'll probably go for a few next time that I order from Mouser.


 
  
 No I haven't tried them yet but those look amazing... I hope redco change their stock to these or adds them to their inventory. Thats where I usually get my aphenol's from. 
  
 These are them here right? http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Amphenol-Audio/KS3PC-AU/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMv0W4pxf2HiV7tHWrL7MPmY9mIYbO5YSX4%3d
  
 Edit: They are pretty new.. They have the datasheet of the old model of aphenol plugs.


----------



## Arty McGhee

frozenpanda said:


> No I haven't tried them yet but those look amazing... I hope redco change their stock to these or adds them to their inventory. Thats where I usually get my aphenol's from.
> 
> These are them here right? http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Amphenol-Audio/KS3PC-AU/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMv0W4pxf2HiV7tHWrL7MPmY9mIYbO5YSX4%3d
> 
> Edit: They are pretty new.. They have the datasheet of the old model of aphenol plugs.


 
  
 i see now those are a different connector
 extended for phones etc. gotta order a few
 great idea...i always have to use my ipad out of the case
  
 cool


----------



## Honkytime

My first attempt at making my own cable. pretty plain i know, surprisingly easier than i thought it would be. now for the fun part moding my DT 770's and 880's  for the mini xlr plugs.


----------



## Mad Max

frozenpanda said:


> No I haven't tried them yet but those look amazing... I hope redco change their stock to these or adds them to their inventory. Thats where I usually get my aphenol's from.
> 
> These are them here right? http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Amphenol-Audio/KS3PC-AU/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMv0W4pxf2HiV7tHWrL7MPmY9mIYbO5YSX4%3d
> 
> Edit: They are pretty new.. They have the datasheet of the old model of aphenol plugs.


 
  
 I saw one eBay seller using them in the hand-made cables he sells.  I would love to try them out myself.


----------



## acain

I am pretty new this forum thanks to everyone that posted pictures its nice to see you can make your own high end cables without spending $100000000 of dollars. It would be cool to see a company to move the input and outputs of a dac and amp combo to the front so you can show case  your DIY interconnects. Some people might not like the idea I think I might do a mod to do this I think It would look great especially with silver Teflon interconnects.


----------



## HiFiRobot

*Cable: QED Performance Audio 1 *
 http://www.dienadel.de/lshop,showdetail,14121011506026,en,1412102260-17288,,q7188,17,17,.htm
  
*Termination: Rean NYS3732 and NYS3739*
 http://www.rean-connectors.com/en/products/phono/phono-plugs/nys373
  
 Both white and shield connected to sleeve on source end. 
 Would not recommend the Rean NYS373x. Small connector with short arm and no hole makes soldering a bit tricky. Also the construction with plastic chuck does not feel reliable. But on the positive side the connector is slim and housing is non-conducting.


----------



## Mad Max

You can try adding tape on top of the plastic chuck so that it bites down harder for a more secure grip.
  
 Amphenol RCAs are the way to go, buddy.


----------



## zach915m

The Amphenol connectors are my favorite!  I get them from full compass when I use them since they are close to me.  I find them easier to solder and work with different size wires than Neutrik Rean.  They also fit really well on phones and many devices because of that extender.  Very sexy!
  
 http://www.fullcompass.com/product/447511.html
  
 Weirdly, the new plug with the extender is what I got despite the picture showing the old version without.


frozenpanda said:


> No I haven't tried them yet but those look amazing... I hope redco change their stock to these or adds them to their inventory. Thats where I usually get my aphenol's from.
> 
> These are them here right? http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Amphenol-Audio/KS3PC-AU/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMv0W4pxf2HiV7tHWrL7MPmY9mIYbO5YSX4%3d
> 
> Edit: They are pretty new.. They have the datasheet of the old model of aphenol plugs.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Simple RCA interconnects.


----------



## GrindingThud

LCD-2.2 balanced Canare L-4E6S with Neutrik connectors:


----------



## Kamakahah

GrindingThud That's cool. Haven't seen a standout color choice like that for a while. Looks like the DHC splitter fit well.


----------



## Nympho

Would this be good for some 3.5mm headphone wire?
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/MS-Audio-19-AWG-19-x-0-23mm-Teflon-Silver-Plated-Copper-Wire-10-Meter-/291241369865?pt=US_Speaker_Parts_Components&hash=item43cf56a109


----------



## zach915m

19 AWG is probably going to be too large for any 3.5 mm jacks, especially if you need to cram all four into a jack, ofcourse I'm sure it's possible with the right connector....right?  Also - at 19 strands that wire may be pretty stiff, not a bad thing.  That wire may sound great though...anyone tried it?


----------



## Kamakahah

nympho said:


> Would this be good for some 3.5mm headphone wire?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MS-Audio-19-AWG-19-x-0-23mm-Teflon-Silver-Plated-Copper-Wire-10-Meter-/291241369865?pt=US_Speaker_Parts_Components&hash=item43cf56a109




It has the bare minimum number of strands that I would recommend. It's pretty large, and you'll notice the weight difference and stiffness compared to other wire.
Still, you could use it. I wouldn't recommend it though. Call it an experiment, and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Nympho

I am kind of on the broke side atm so I am trying to not get some junk wire, but still do it on a budget. I just got my Philips Fidelio X1 in today and the people weren't kidding about the wire being very cheap.


----------



## Kamakahah

nympho said:


> I am kind of on the broke side atm so I am trying to not get some junk wire, but still do it on a budget. I just got my [COLOR=6A6A6A]Philips Fidelio X1 in today and the people weren't kidding about the wire being very cheap.[/COLOR]




Canare L-4E5C. No better bang-for-the-buck wire out there. Very easy to sleeve in 550 paracord that is also readily available and cheap.

EBay can get you the wire at a decent price+shipping. Companies like Redco are great if you want a bulk order.

Unless you are set on SPC.


----------



## PETEREK

kamakahah said:


> Canare L-4E5C. No better bang-for-the-buck wire out there. Very easy to sleeve in 550 paracord that is also readily available and cheap.
> 
> EBay can get you the wire at a decent price+shipping. Companies like Redco are great if you want a bulk order.
> 
> Unless you are set on SPC.




I like Mogami w2893 much better. It's more flexible and only costs $0.80/foot through Redco.


----------



## acain

I love that yellow color it really stands out


----------



## GrindingThud

@kamakahah/acain. Thanks!


----------



## Kamakahah

peterek said:


> I like Mogami w2893 much better. It's more flexible and only costs $0.80/foot through Redco.




Good suggestion.

I've compared them. The difference is extremely subtle. The insulation on the wire is slightly harder on the canare. Once sleeved it's unnoticeable. At $0.48/ft, it is the ultimate budget wire. Since he mentioned being broke, I'd still suggest it over the Mogami since the difference is negligible for most. When I need really flexible wire, I wouldn't suggest either of those. 
They both do an excellent job at rock bottom prices.

nympho If you have any other wire questions you can ask them here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread


----------



## zach915m

kamakahah said:


> Good suggestion.
> 
> I've compared them. The difference is extremely subtle. The insulation on the wire is slightly harder on the canare. Once sleeved it's unnoticeable. At $0.48/ft, it is the ultimate budget wire. Since he mentioned being broke, I'd still suggest it over the Mogami since the difference is negligible for most. When I need really flexible wire, I wouldn't suggest either of those.


 

 Agreed - both the Mogami and Canare are great wire's.  I've never been able to tell them apart unless perceverating on the details.   Can't go wrong with either, and they look and feel sexy with some paracord/sleeving!


----------



## acain

Redco is great for parts they ship very fast. Dale audio is pretty good also for DIYers


----------



## Nympho

So I can save some money I am just gonna give it a try and see how it goes with:
  
 Canare L-4E5C
  
 These 3.5mm:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/261455289094?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 with the lime green paracord:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/271102915718?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&var=570131158892&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 Thanks for all the information all,
 I will post pictures once I get everything together.


----------



## acain

Dale Audio does free shipping on almost anything even if its only a $4 rca and they ship fast


----------



## acain

And getting paracord its easiest to go to a craft store and then you can actually see the color in person walmart even has it.


----------



## Nympho

acain said:


> And getting paracord its easiest to go to a craft store and then you can actually see the color in person walmart even has it.


 
 I love green I'll be satisfied as long as it is green, but thank you for the info, Ill go and see what they have, might buy some for my 20 ft rca's.
 Thanks. 
 ~Nympho~


----------



## Mach3

nympho said:


> Would this be good for some 3.5mm headphone wire?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MS-Audio-19-AWG-19-x-0-23mm-Teflon-Silver-Plated-Copper-Wire-10-Meter-/291241369865?pt=US_Speaker_Parts_Components&hash=item43cf56a109


 
 I've got that wire, only thing it good for is interconnectors like RCA or XLR. Cable is to stiff and thick to do anything else.


----------



## zach915m

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## HiFiRobot

mad max said:


> You can try adding tape on top of the plastic chuck so that it bites down harder for a more secure grip.
> 
> Amphenol RCAs are the way to go, buddy.


 
  
 Thanks. But tape wont fit inside. The housing is too small.
  
 Which Amphenols do you recommend?
  
 1. ACPR-RED​ 
  
  
 2. ACPR-SRD

  
 3. ACPL-CRD


----------



## HiFiRobot

*Cable: Kimber PBJ*
 http://www.dienadel.de/lshop,showdetail,141241675924349,en,1412416850-25749,,k001,15,15,.htm
  
*Termination: DOS Champ-Connect C-04*
 http://www.dienadel.de/lshop,showdetail,141241675924349,en,1412416788-24607,,23127,,,.htm
 Pretty nice connector. Only for cable up to 4,2mm. Housing is conductive.
  
 Red connected to center pin. Black and blue connected to sleeve on both ends. I believe it is the correct wiring for a Kimber PBJ. If someone knows otherwise drop me a PM.
  

  
 Filled the clamp with some outer jacket from another cable.

  
 Blue heatshrink on source end after comparing braiding direction from this picture.


----------



## fabian005

Very beautiful!


----------



## acain

Nice work they look great


----------



## acain

Hey Hifirobot when you solder do you ever use flux on the wire or terminals before you solder them


----------



## HiFiRobot

acain said:


> Hey Hifirobot when you solder do you ever use flux on the wire or terminals before you solder them


 
  
 I use this stuff currently on both wire and terminals. Seems to help. And the silversolder I use contains flux.


----------



## acain

Thanks I tried without flux and my solder just would not stick to anything and the solder I have has a flux core.


----------



## acain

Hifirobot the picture of the flux bottle is that more like a liquid then a paste?


----------



## HiFiRobot

acain said:


> Thanks I tried without flux and my solder just would not stick to anything and the solder I have has a flux core.


 
  
 Terminal and wire needs to be clean. And have you tinned the wires and terminal before soldering?
  


acain said:


> Hifirobot the picture of the flux bottle is that more like a liquid then a paste?


 
 More of a liquid.
  
 I think this video is pretty good on learning soldering technique.
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN6s_mdHEIk


----------



## acain

When I first started to solder I didn't tin anything to see if I could get away with out I guess that's a bad idea.


----------



## Mach3

kamakahah said:


> Good suggestion.
> 
> I've compared them. The difference is extremely subtle. The insulation on the wire is slightly harder on the canare. Once sleeved it's unnoticeable. At $0.48/ft, it is the ultimate budget wire. Since he mentioned being broke, I'd still suggest it over the Mogami since the difference is negligible for most. When I need really flexible wire, I wouldn't suggest either of those.
> They both do an excellent job at rock bottom prices.
> ...


 
  
 If you wouldn't suggest either the canare or the mogami when really flexible wire are required, What do you suggest?
 Also aren't the mogami wire copper are of higher quality? (Need clarification on this if anyone knows, thanks in advance)


----------



## PETEREK

mach3 said:


> If you wouldn't suggest either the canare or the mogami when really flexible wire are required, What do you suggest?
> Also aren't the mogami wire copper are of higher quality? (Need clarification on this if anyone knows, thanks in advance)


 
 I would say the wire in both is the same quality, but I really think the Mogami w2893 is more flexible if the 4 wires are taken out of the cable. Either of them are a good choice, but take them out of the cable to get the best flexibility. And if you really want to make them more flexible, make a loose braid.


----------



## HiFiRobot

Van den Hul The Tide Hybrid with Furutech FP-162 in the making. Not 100% happy with the soldering. Joints look ok, but not perfect.


----------



## acain

I love the look of the RCA


----------



## acain

Were can I buy the plugs that snap onto the SHURE SE315 IEM I would like to make my own cable but cant find them. Thank you in advance if anyone knows.


----------



## Kamakahah

acain said:


> Were can I buy the plugs that snap onto the SHURE SE315 IEM I would like to make my own cable but cant find them. Thank you in advance if anyone knows.



Any DIY cable questions can be asked and answered better in the following thread. It helps keep this gallery thread on topic.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread

But I'll answer your question.
EBay, lunashops, etsy, etc.

When I don't want to wait but still get a good deal I use Norne audio. 
http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/index.php?route=product/product&path=62&product_id=74


----------



## eugenius

Question: can you take out the connectors from the stock Sennheiser HD800 balanced cable or are they glued?


----------



## Alex528

hifirobot said:


> *Cable: Kimber PBJ*
> http://www.dienadel.de/lshop,showdetail,141241675924349,en,1412416850-25749,,k001,15,15,.htm
> 
> *Termination: DOS Champ-Connect C-04*
> ...


 
 I really like that colour scheme. Good job!


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Podster

hifirobot said:


> *Cable: Kimber PBJ*
> http://www.dienadel.de/lshop,showdetail,141241675924349,en,1412416850-25749,,k001,15,15,.htm
> 
> *Termination: DOS Champ-Connect C-04*
> ...


 
 Indeed, very nice (Clean) work HiFiRobot
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The answer to your wiring to the connectors is yes, blue/black to the sleeve (Ground) and red to the center pin. Was given a pair that had been de-connectipated a few years an go and wanted to re-built them so I called Kimber out in Utah I believe it was and they were most helpful. Told them what I had and they confirmed this very wiring to me which allowed me to make a couple 10" pair and a 6" pair for a custom configure I had at the time


----------



## HiFiRobot

mikeyfresh said:


> Very nice, is that Teflon tape used as "body" for the strain relief clamp to grab onto?




Thanks. No the light blue stuff is just some outer jacket leftover from a Supra Cable.



podster said:


> Indeed, very nice (Clean) work HiFiRobot:bigsmile_face:  The answer to your wiring to the connectors is yes, blue/black to the sleeve (Ground) and red to the center pin. Was given a pair that had been de-connectipated a few years an go and wanted to re-built them so I called Kimber out in Utah I believe it was and they were most helpful. Told them what I had and they confirmed this very wiring to me which allowed me to make a couple 10" pair and a 6" pair for a custom configure I had at the time:wink_face:




Thank you. Feels good I got it right.


----------



## Arty McGhee




----------



## Nympho

I bought the hakko 888d its amazing with the thin kester solder I bought.


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice!

When my old WTCP finally packs it in, been going since the 70's... I have to break down and pick up a nice Hakko.


----------



## Arty McGhee

needed something to make micro usb interconnects


----------



## Mach3

Testing out my new Weller Soldering Iron. This thing is awesome, solder joints are spot on
  
 Finished all this in the morning,
  
 4 Pin XLR to dual 3 Pin XLR
 4 Pin XLR to 1/4 stereo plug
 Re-terminated 1/8 Stereo Neutrik Rean Plugs Blue Dragon with 4 Pin XLR with Cardas HD600/HD650 Plugs
 Made a 1/8 Stereo Neutrik to 1/8 Stereo Neutrik for the Philips Fidelo X1


----------



## DingoSmuggler

trolldragon said:


> Nice!
> 
> When my old WTCP finally packs it in, been going since the 70's... I have to break down and pick up a nice Hakko.


 
 My hakko fx888 is awesome but I do miss the clicking of the ol' weller


----------



## TrollDragon

dingosmuggler said:


> My hakko fx888 is awesome but I do miss the clicking of the ol' weller


 
 Yes mine sticks every now and again, so she just needs a little tap against the base.


----------



## Honkytime

trolldragon said:


> Nice!
> 
> When my old WTCP finally packs it in, been going since the 70's... I have to break down and pick up a nice Hakko.


 
 Don't think you can go wrong with a Weller anything very well built and last forever which is why i bought a WES51. i have my grampa's old Weller soldering gun from way back and it still works.
 I Wouldn't use it for headphone wiring but for anything automotive its a great iron.


----------



## Canadian411

arty mcghee said:


>



 


Now you need to get a good panavise 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dindustrial&field-keywords=PanaVise

Skip those cheaply made "Helping hands with magnifying glass".


----------



## Podster

canadian411 said:


> arty mcghee said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
 True Dat Canuck411, I'm a Weller man myself and have a 381 I mount on a marble slab while melting


----------



## TrollDragon

Indeed, a decent vise is nice... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 Or if you have the Dosh... The GRS stuff is very nice.

GRS Tools


----------



## Podster

trolldragon said:


> Indeed, a decent vise is nice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice, helping hands
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm pretty impressed how you got suction on the chair arm


----------



## TrollDragon

podster said:


> Nice, helping hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 With the special suction add-on adapter called a ratchet clamp...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
Wolfcraft


----------



## Podster

trolldragon said:


> With the special suction add-on adapter called a ratchet clamp...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It's official, from now on you will be referred to as "Tool Man Troll"


----------



## TrollDragon

podster said:


> It's official, from now on you will be referred to as "Tool Man Troll"


 
 I didn't have any tools for a long time, no place to use them. Then my father was getting a little to old to work in the shop in their building so I brought home a Trunk & Back Seat FULL of stuff that I will most likely never use...
  
 Like this Nobex Mitre Saw with spare blade...

  
 It might come in useful one of these days or possibly trade it for a tube amp...


----------



## Podster

trolldragon said:


> I didn't have any tools for a long time, no place to use them. Then my father was getting a little to old to work in the shop in their building so I brought home a Trunk & Back Seat FULL of stuff that I will most likely never use...
> 
> Like this Nobex Mitre Saw with spare blade...
> 
> ...


 
 Too funny, actually that Tube Amp guy has a pretty sweet Mitre Saw that does not get much sun already
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It would be hard for me to let go of anything my Pops had given me but with a back seat full there may still be hope on that barter


----------



## Arty McGhee

canadian411 said:


> arty mcghee said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
 i need the magnifier 
 but the panavise  looks like a good idea
 i.m working on micro usb connectors
 its a major upgrade albeit low budge
 from my old rat shack rig
 i'll be posting some nice stuff soon


----------



## hennessys

My first baby was born last night.
  
 Neturik and Mogami
  

  
 Lesson learned: 4 cables way too much for these plug. It was a hell to screw it together, but sounds amazing.


----------



## PETEREK

hennessys said:


> My first baby was born last night.
> 
> Neturik and Mogami
> 
> Lesson learned: 4 cables way too much for these plug. It was a hell to screw it together, but sounds amazing.


 
 Lookin' good man, 4 wires isn't hard to get into that plug, you'll learn different techniques over time. I used to have trouble with Rean 3.5mm connectors (getting them to screw together) but have no problem with them now, even with a sleeve. I have even gotten to the point where I seriously just cut them off and thrown them away. Haha


----------



## Nympho

I spent one hour getting my paracord over the Canare L-4E5C even after cutting off the rubber shielding. I had to stretch electrical tape with a lighter over the end to not make the wire any thicker but protect the metal shielding from catching on the paracord.


----------



## TrollDragon

I have never seen anyone pull shielding through Paracord...

I pull the shielding off and discard it.


----------



## Nympho

Well now its super supported with the metal shielding lol.


----------



## Kamakahah

nympho said:


> I spent one hour getting my paracord over the Canare L-4E5C [COLOR=333333]even after cutting off the rubber shielding. I had to stretch electrical tape with a lighter over the end to not make the wire any thicker but protect the metal shielding from catching on the paracord.[/COLOR]



Shielding through paracord. Well, that was your problem. Remove the shielding. Noticeably better flexibility and weight. 



trolldragon said:


> I have never seen anyone pull shielding through Paracord...
> 
> I pull the shielding off and discard it.



Same. Thought everyone did. Unless you're in very specific environments, it's unnecessary anyway.


----------



## Armaegis

kamakahah said:


> Shielding through paracord. Well, that was your problem. Remove the shielding. Noticeably better flexibility and weight.
> Same. Thought everyone did. Unless you're in very specific environments*, it's unnecessary anyway.*


 
  
*looks at his double shielded teflon wraped 8-strand monstrosities*
  
Nope, nothing to see here... nothing at all...


----------



## Kamakahah

armaegis said:


> *looks at his double shielded teflon wraped 8-strand monstrosities*
> 
> Nope, nothing to see here... nothing at all...




Lol. If it works for you, enjoy. I grew up in Bakersfield, the land of the "Big dumb trucks" amongst other titles. Every third car on the road is something like this. (This being a moderate example)





Are they necessary? Hell no, but whatever folds your taco.


----------



## Armaegis

Hah, well normally I'm much more modest when I make my cables. Just sometimes... I feel like "building" something and then get carried away.


----------



## zabzaf

Balanced HD800 cable with Viablue splitter and Neutrik connectors for fellow head-fier kayandjohn who ONLY wants red and black because according to him, "red and black sounds best"!


----------



## luisdent

zabzaf said:


> Balanced HD800 cable with Viablue splitter and Neutrik connectors for fellow head-fier kayandjohn who ONLY wants red and black because according to him, "red and black sounds best"!


 
  
 absolutely they do


----------



## funch

Agree wholeheartedly. Cardas #23.5 litz. Made one just like it for my HD800's. Goes faster too, just like my avatar.


----------



## Armaegis

All my cables are red and black too... because I don't have paracord in any other colour


----------



## Mach3

Anyone notice how the flat braiding on the stock Hifiman cable is so prone to tangles. I've rebraided one into round braiding and it not only looks better but is less prone to tangles/memory effect.


----------



## Kamakahah




----------



## zach915m

funch said:


> Agree wholeheartedly. Cardas #23.5 litz. Made one just like it for my HD800's. Goes faster too, just like my avatar.


 
 Is that the 23.5 litz hook-up wire?  I never have never tried making a cable out of it because I feared it would be microphonic, but maybe it doesn't matter at a desk?  How are you liking it so far?


----------



## funch

Yep, Cardas 23.5 Litz hookup. No microphonics at all. My previous cables used the same cabling, just one strand per pole. This one is two strands per pole.
  
 I'm liking the sound of this one better, if only slightly. Transients, dynamics, et all seem a tad better. Seems to have extended the highs on the LCD's a bit as well.


----------



## Honkytime

kamakahah said:


>


 
 I really like this very simple looking. I like the piece at the Y split, gives me ideas for my he 400 cables when my connectors arrive.


----------



## Kamakahah

Honkytime Thank you. You'd be surprised how difficult it can be to find plain black, oval beads with a 6-9mm hole. Looked everywhere online. Didn't want to get one turned.
I actually considered going to a bead store before finding a place selling beads for macrome that had what I was looking for.


----------



## hennessys

Tonight's experimet with no eye candy: 5m Mogami for the HE-6. Love it . Thanks for wje’s post.


----------



## EarArtworks

earartworks said:


> Playing with my CCK LOL







earartworks said:


> Spent about one hour to teardown the cck, reconnect and add some silverplated wire then resolder the housing.
> Still need some epoxy and heatshrink for finishing.
> But its flawlessly work with ios8.


----------



## acain

Some very professional looking stuff on here. Here is a picture of my first cable. Its 3.5 Amphenol plugs inside 22awg solid silver clear Teflon coated and then wrapped in blue techflex thanks to everyone that posts pictures.


----------



## PETEREK

Nice work! I'm likin' the T-Rex too! Haha


----------



## PETEREK

HD6x0 cable for another headfier. BTG SPC, type 1 paracord, Cardas senn connectors, Amphenol 1/4th and 3.5mm connectors and a SwitchCraft 1/4th in-line female connector.
  

  

  

  

  

  
 The guy I made this for wanted the primary connector on the cable to be 1/4th and have a 3.5mm adapter.


----------



## zabzaf

Nice work as usual...I like the use of the Type 1 paracord in the braid.


----------



## PETEREK

Thanks! Yeah I really like it as well, it does take quite a bit more time to make a cable with it but the end result is so worth it.


----------



## EarArtworks

8 braids SPC cable for Hifiman with viablue connector.


----------



## acain

Thanks I run a Mitsubishi Nitrogen 5000 watt Laser at work I lasered the dino out of 1/8 stainless flat stock


----------



## PETEREK

earartworks said:


> 8 braids SPC cable for Hifiman with viablue connector.


 
 You have to have serious patience to make an 8 wire braid. Nicely done!
  
  


acain said:


> Thanks I run a Mitsubishi Nitrogen 5000 watt Laser at work I lasered the dino out of 1/8 stainless flat stock


 
 Man, if I had access to something like that my desk would be covered....no....made of metal. Haha


----------



## Arty McGhee

acain said:


> Thanks I run a Mitsubishi Nitrogen 5000 watt Laser at work I lasered the dino out of 1/8 stainless flat stock


 
 wow
 nice work


----------



## acain

Hi cCacper TFG were do you get your Viablue connectors I cant find any dealers in the US and if I order from over seas it would probably be a long shipping wait period.


----------



## PETEREK

I get viablue stuff from avoutlet.com, they're a dealer. They ship pretty quickly too.
  
 If you have any other questions you can ask anyone over in the DIY Cable Questions and Comments Thread


----------



## Folex

earartworks said:


> 8 braids SPC cable for Hifiman with viablue connector.


 
  
 Is that the stock hifi cable wiring ? When I used the stock he-300 cable it was incredibly microphonic.


----------



## Canadian411

earartworks said:


> 8 braids SPC cable for Hifiman with viablue connector.




That is 8 braiing ? That looks like 4 braiding with the double strand wires.

Not a 8 braiding no?


----------



## PETEREK

I did an 8-wire braid for an interconnect of mine, but it was just a 4-strand braid with 8 wires. Actual 8-wire braids look scary as hell to try.


----------



## Zashoomin

peterek said:


> I did an 8-wire braid for an interconnect of mine, but it was just a 4-strand braid with 8 wires. Actual 8-wire braids look scary as hell to try.


 
 Wow really nice.  I have to try that some time.  8 wires braids aren't bad at all, just make sure you keep track of your cables.  I messed up once and had to start all over because I couldn't figure out how to continue the pattern correctly.


----------



## Kamakahah

zashoomin said:


> Wow really nice.  I have to try that some time.  8 wires braids aren't bad at all, just make sure you keep track of your cables.  I messed up once and had to start all over because I couldn't figure out how to continue the pattern correctly.




I hate when that happens. Posted this in the grado mods, but forgot to here. Cable for the Senngrados. I don't often get requests for micro paracord, so I thought I'd use it for my own build.


----------



## PETEREK

kamakahah said:


> I hate when that happens. Posted this in the grado mods, but forgot to here. Cable for the Senngrados. I don't often get requests for micro paracord, so I thought I'd use it for my own build.


 
 I'm liking the color scheme!


----------



## EarArtworks

folex said:


> Is that the stock hifi cable wiring ? When I used the stock he-300 cable it was incredibly microphonic.



No, its aftermarket cable, silver plated copper with neutral to warm soundsig and a little smooth extension on treble region. I get it from a distributor in HK.



canadian411 said:


> That is 8 braiing ? That looks like 4 braiding with the double strand wires.
> 
> Not a 8 braiding no?



Ah you right, I madw correction to it. 8 wires braids. True 8 braids too stiff and spend too much time  hahahaha


----------



## Podster

peterek said:


> I'm liking the color scheme!


 
 Ditto


----------



## Podster

earartworks said:


> Ah you right, I madw correction to it. 8 wires braids. True 8 braids too stiff and spend much time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Not to mention how crazy a 4" garden hose size IC looks between your DAP/DAC


----------



## EarArtworks

podster said:


> Not to mention how crazy a 4" garden hose size IC looks between your DAP/DAC:eek:



Its become more crazy because we dont care about how big or how it looks, as long its sound good. Hahaha

Tadaa, finally finishing my lightning CCK mod


----------



## Armaegis

peterek said:


> I did an 8-wire braid for an interconnect of mine, but it was just a 4-strand braid with 8 wires. Actual 8-wire braids look scary as hell to try.


 
  
  


zashoomin said:


> Wow really nice.  I have to try that some time.  8 wires braids aren't bad at all, just make sure you keep track of your cables.  I messed up once and had to start all over because I couldn't figure out how to continue the pattern correctly.


 
  
 An 8-strand round braid is relatively easy. A bit of masking tape with numbers is a good way to keep track in case you goof up. A double-milloit on the other hand takes a bit more trickery and a lot of time...
  

  
  
 asdf


----------



## EarArtworks

ah guys, after see a lot of big cable in this thread I thinking to get some headphone (I dont have any headphone yet) maybe ATH ES9 or ES10.


----------



## Canadian411

earartworks said:


> ah guys, after see a lot of big cable in this thread I thinking to get some headphone (I dont have any headphone yet) maybe ATH ES9 or ES10.



 


Those are on-ear headphones no ? Really uncomfortable IMO. Get the real "Over-ear" headphones.


----------



## Podster

canadian411 said:


> earartworks said:
> 
> 
> > ah guys, after see a lot of big cable in this thread I thinking to get some headphone (I dont have any headphone yet) maybe ATH ES9 or ES10.
> ...


 
 Canuck411, these are on-ear? http://www.head-fi.org/t/263985/wooden-portable-ath-esw9-arrived-with-pics 
  
 They don't look a lot smaller than my AKG702's!


----------



## Armaegis

The ESW9 are definitely on-ear and significantly smaller than the K702.


----------



## Podster

armaegis said:


> The ESW9 are definitely on-ear and significantly smaller than the K702.


 
 Not doubting you at all Armegis, guess that's just a small head their on in that link. I've obviously never seen a pair of them up close and personal like


----------



## PETEREK

I had both the esw9 and ES10 and didn't find them uncomfortable at all, even with my industrial piercing. My es10 had ESW11LTD Pads on them though. The es10 blows the esw9 away in terms of sound quality. If you can, go with the ES10 and get esw9 or ESW11LTD Pads.


----------



## Podster

earartworks said:


> ah guys, after see a lot of big cable in this thread I thinking to get some headphone (I dont have any headphone yet) maybe ATH ES9 or ES10.


 
 See cCasper's post about es9 vs. es10 sound quality difference
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As Potsy would say "Thanks Mr. "C"


----------



## EarArtworks

peterek said:


> I had both the esw9 and ES10 and didn't find them uncomfortable at all, even with my industrial piercing. My es10 had ESW11LTD Pads on them though. The es10 blows the esw9 away in terms of sound quality. If you can, go with the ES10 and get esw9 or ESW11LTD Pads.







canadian411 said:


> earartworks said:
> 
> 
> > ah guys, after see a lot of big cable in this thread I thinking to get some headphone (I dont have any headphone yet) maybe ATH ES9 or ES10.
> ...




Actually Im in dillema between ES10 or Pro900, but maybe I go with ES10 
I will contact my friend in Japan, maybe will get good price from fujiya-avic or e-earphone


----------



## bmichels

I have an Ultrasone ED5 and I am very very happy with it.
  
 Now I want to built some balanced cable for it, so I need to get some of their proprietary connectors that are used on the ED5 cable on the ear-cup side.
  
 They call those connectors : "*MMCX-plugs* » and they fit the  Edition 5, Edition 8 ROMEO & Edition 8 JULIA headphone
  
 I need 2 pairs of those connectors.
  
 Can someone tell me where I can get them ? 
  
 thanks in advance


----------



## Canadian411

bmichels said:


> I have an Ultrasone ED5 and I am very very happy with it.
> 
> Now I want to built some balanced cable for it, so I need to get some of their proprietary connectors that are used on the ED5 cable on the ear-cup side.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You can afford ED5 but not the after market cable ? I will buy instead of making it. I blew up few headphone and speaker coils due to malfunctioning multi-meter.
 Sometime it's better to pay extra than DIY.  And believe me I am DIY kind of guy.


----------



## PETEREK

canadian411 said:


> You can afford ED5 but not the after market cable ? I will buy instead of making it. I blew up few headphone and speaker coils due to malfunctioning multi-meter.
> Sometime it's better to pay extra than DIY.  And believe me I am DIY kind of guy.


 
 Do proper solders and don't use the multimeter. Haha you save so much money doing DIY and it can be EXACTLY what you want rather than something people just pump out by the dozens.


----------



## mcvt2k1

Hi HF! I was wondering if there is an online store that sells short USB Type b cable.
  
 I will be using iphone 4 > CCK > usb cable > Herus DAC >Headphones.
  
 I need something like this:
  
 http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/michelleyazawa/imgs/4/3/43e8c457.jpg
  
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Paul Graham

mcvt2k1 said:


> Hi HF! I was wondering if there is an online store that sells short USB Type b cable.
> 
> I will be using iphone 4 > CCK > usb cable > Herus DAC >Headphones.
> 
> ...


 

 Welcome to Head-Fi and We're very sorry about your Wallet!!!
 As for that cable I myself am unsure, But you've most certainly come to the right place!!
 If you cant find somewhere to buy one, Its only a matter of time before you find someone willing to make you one, 
 Or you may even end up making one yourself.


----------



## Shawn71

mcvt2k1 said:


> Hi HF! I was wondering if there is an online store that sells short USB Type b cable.
> 
> I will be using iphone 4 > CCK > usb cable > Herus DAC >Headphones.
> 
> ...




Hope this helps......

 http://www.pacificcable.com/Picture_Page.asp?DataName=USBAMRBM-4IN


----------



## Shawn71

This will fit, both your need and bill....

 http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1741


----------



## sawrym

I'm very disapointed about this thread because it became discussion and this is DIY cable GALLERY thread. 
 If u wanna talk about cables, please do it here:  * http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread*
 If i'm wrong erase that post and throw me into hell.
 thanks


----------



## TrollDragon

It happens in all threads, new users don't know how to search...

You have to cut them some slack.


----------



## Paul Graham

trolldragon said:


> It happens in all threads, new users don't know how to search...
> 
> You have to cut them some slack.




This.
We've all been new here at some point


----------



## Shawn71

And like TrollDragon said it happens in all threads both ontopic and related topic....and its most important to help fellow head-fi'ers than discouraging them.....and thus not making a off topic....


----------



## mcvt2k1

sawrym said:


> I'm very disapointed about this thread because it became discussion and this is DIY cable GALLERY thread.
> If u wanna talk about cables, please do it here:  * http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread*
> If i'm wrong erase that post and throw me into hell.
> thanks


 
  
 Well pardon me if i wasted 1 out of 938 page of this precious thread.
  
 For the rest who posted their help...much appreciated!


----------



## Honkytime

Here's a picture of my new cord i made for my HE-400's to get the thread back on track.


----------



## mcvt2k1

shawn71 said:


> This will fit, both your need and bill....
> 
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1741


 
 Thanks man! this is what i needed!


----------



## HiFiRobot

*Cable: Van den Hul the Tide Hybrid*
http://www.vandenhul.com/products/cables/the-tide-hybrid-halogen-free
http://www.dienadel.de/lshop,showdetail,141434805721070,en,1414348079-21346,,vdh140513,2,2,.htm
  
*Termination: Furutech FP-162*
http://www.furutech.com/2013/01/26/1037/
http://www.dienadel.de/lshop,showdetail,141434805721070,en,1414348799-29633,,fp162,1,0Tsuche--fp-162,.htm
  
 Really liking the Furutech connectors. They are lightweight, slim, have non-conducting housing and look fantastic.
  


 Jacket off
  

 Linear Structured Carbon ® treated layer (the black shielding)
  

 Shield connected on source end
  

 No shield connected on this end
  

 Finished cable


----------



## DJScope

hifirobot said:


> Jacket off
> 
> 
> Linear Structured Carbon ® treated layer (the black shielding)
> ...


 
  
  
 Holy bender! That's a thick jacket!


----------



## Arty McGhee

my first attempt with 95 paracord braiding
 a little more work than expected but came out
 pretty nice
  
 takstar hi2050, AT hd700 drivers, HM5 velour earpads


----------



## Kamakahah

Arty McGhee I really like how that electric blue pops.


----------



## Arty McGhee

kamakahah said:


> @Arty McGhee I really like how that electric blue pops.


 
 thanks i  think the camera shows it a bit brighter
 but its still a nice color


----------



## MrTechAgent

Took a subtle approach, went with a Red-Black style on a cable I made today for my 3-Pin Mini XLR phones.
 They look quite sexy, take a closer look.


----------



## PETEREK

Did you paint them? I'm actually having a set of Amphenol plugs powder coated to match my T50RP build. They're sandblasted and just waiting on the powder.
  
 (in my break room at work)


----------



## MrTechAgent

peterek said:


> Did you paint them? I'm actually having a set of Amphenol plugs powder coated to match my T50RP build. They're sandblasted and just waiting on the powder.
> 
> (in my break room at work)


 
  
 You got it right Casper, just spray painted them.


----------



## PETEREK

Looks nice, hopefully it doesn't become tacky to the touch over time from being bent and handled. It looks awesome in that color.


----------



## Podster

mrtechagent said:


> You got it right Casper, just spray painted them.


 
 Really nice TechA, I need one of those on my 702's


----------



## MrTechAgent

podster said:


> Really nice TechA, I need one of those on my 702's


 
  
 haha, nice !


----------



## MrTechAgent

peterek said:


> Looks nice, hopefully it doesn't become tacky to the touch over time from being bent and handled. It looks awesome in that color.


 
 I've had good luck with that paint..it doesn't get gunky, let's hope for the best !


----------



## Arty McGhee

mrtechagent said:


> I've had good luck with that paint..it doesn't get gunky, let's hope for the best !


 
 i dig the color
 so many ideas
 starting my first paint proj tonite


----------



## Canadian411

podster said:


> Really nice TechA, I need one of those on my 702's



 


Where did you get that mannequin head ? i need those.


----------



## Podster

canadian411 said:


> podster said:
> 
> 
> > Really nice TechA, I need one of those on my 702's
> ...


 
 Shop here http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mannequin-Head-Bust-Wig-Hat-Jewelry-Display-MZ-ZLXTT10-/381038027680?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58b7a2e3a0 a place called Displayfashion. Paid $28 for mine, you'll have to browse to find a male head probably.


----------



## TrollDragon

podster said:


> Shop here http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mannequin-Head-Bust-Wig-Hat-Jewelry-Display-MZ-ZLXTT10-/381038027680?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58b7a2e3a0 a place called Displayfashion. Paid $28 for mine, you'll have to browse to find a male head probably.


 
 They got some real creepy Schiit in that link...


----------



## Podster

trolldragon said:


> They got some real creepy Schiit in that link...


 
 Come on now, try to stay focused


----------



## hennessys

trolldragon said:


> They got some real creepy Schiit in that link...




Brrr, Dreamword of theSerialHeadphoneKiller


----------



## Podster

I'm starting to worry about you boys, pretty soon someone in here is going to be driving around with a dolled up half mannequin in the front seat with them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 All I know is this could hurt


----------



## TrollDragon

Thanks but I'll just stick with Spider Baby from *ночной дозор *_(NOCHNOY DOZOR)._


----------



## hennessys

Jeeez! Can we quit? But note taken for the next meet


----------



## Arty McGhee

canadian411 said:


> podster said:
> 
> 
> > Really nice TechA, I need one of those on my 702's
> ...


 
 i thought that was a dude


----------



## Podster

arty mcghee said:


> i thought that was a dude


 
 He was before the beheading


----------



## acain

I was going to ask were the red Amphenols came from never thought of painting them. I think I will sand blast mine and I can electro polish them at work.


----------



## zabzaf

Cable #005. Flat braided 26 AWG Oxygen free copper from BTG-Audio sleeved in Type 1 paracord. Neutrik 90 degree 3.5 mm and Amphenol 3.5 mm connectors...For my son's Beats Solo2.


----------



## acain

That's a great color was it hard to braid with the thick jacket.


----------



## zabzaf

acain said:


> That's a great color was it hard to braid with the thick jacket.




Not too bad. The challenge was definitely threading the wire through the sleeve. It took probably 2 hours to thread 18 feet through 3 separate paracord sections. Likewise, it took about 1/2 hour to braid these. 

Thanks!


----------



## PETEREK

The monster. 5 meters of Mogami w2893 in Type 1 paracord connected to a 6 pin Hirose connector for an iBasso PB2, viablue splitter, and Hirose balanced->unbalanced Rean TRS DIY adapter. This is Paul Graham's cable that will be attached to his SennGrado that JoeDoe is putting together.


----------



## TrollDragon

Excellent work as usual, I like the HiRose to TRS!
 That splitter is quite beefy...


----------



## PETEREK

trolldragon said:


> Excellent work as usual, I like the HiRose to TRS!
> That splitter is quite beefy...


 
 The splitter was a request by Paul. I did however order a second one for a cable of my own... Haha they're big but actually really light weight.


----------



## Paul Graham

Yeh they are, I really like Viablue stuff, Its really really well made and like you said, pretty lightweight.
 Haha I wish they would make a 6 pin hirose!
  
 Seriously cant thank you enough @cCasper TFG !!


----------



## Arty McGhee

thats quite a cable you got there
 nice work i'm gonna leave the type 1
 for the short cables for now


----------



## acain

Nice braid I love all black with black connectors.


----------



## PETEREK

Thanks guys!


----------



## EarArtworks

Reshell SE530 with SE535 Shell, paint it stealth black, with reterminated and resleeving old Lune Audio Cable (V1)


Converter UE to MMCX


----------



## Podster

Nice work EarArt, I could not begin to do something like this. I have enough trouble with fat fingering my full size keyboard and we won't even discuss my fingers on my iPhone pad


----------



## sawrym

earartworks said:


> Reshell SE530 with SE535 Shell, paint it stealth black, with reterminated and resleeving old Lune Audio Cable (V1)
> 
> 
> Converter UE to MMCX


 
  
 how did u reshelled it? i have my E500 broken and want live again:]


----------



## acain

How do they feel in your ear those connectors look big for iem's?


----------



## Shawn71

EarArtworks where to get UE=>MMCX connectors?......


----------



## EarArtworks

podster said:


> Nice work EarArt, I could not begin to do something like this. I have enough trouble with fat fingering my full size keyboard and we won't even discuss my fingers on my iPhone pad:eek:




Hahaha 



sawrym said:


> how did u reshelled it? i have my E500 broken and want live again:]




You can find it on lunashops, they sell iems shell and connectors.



acain said:


> How do they feel in your ear those connectors look big for iem's?




Not too big, just a little bigger than usual UE connector. Still feel comfortable on my ear.



shawn71 said:


> EarArtworks where to get UE=>MMCX connectors?......




I made it from UE Connector and Female MMCX (pcb type) and apply some epoxy


----------



## Shawn71

Thats nicely done......


----------



## PETEREK




----------



## acain

What did you use for your Y splitter. Your pictures came out great.


----------



## PETEREK

Actually I got some hose from the hardware store and just used that under some heatshrink tubing. I used to use extra barrels from connectors but who has that many extras?
  
 Like this:


----------



## acain

Great idea I was at a craft store and found some nice beads to use for a Y splitter. And there were beads you can use for a cable slide. I was getting weird looks from the woman there probably wondering why a grown man was looking at the bracelet beads LOL.


----------



## acain

I love the look of Amphenols connectors especially with black paracord.


----------



## fancyfootworks

My first 2 pin iem cable I made! Not very nice though...


----------



## Kamakahah

acain said:


> Great idea I was at a craft store and found some nice beads to use for a Y splitter. And there were beads you can use for a cable slide. I was getting weird looks from the woman there probably wondering why a grown man was looking at the bracelet beads LOL.




You are not alone. Doesn't help that I usually shop for stuff like that wearing different cans that seem weird.


----------



## TienV1125

hi. I'm new to this so please give me advices about getting getting a DIY  cable balance for my SONY DMR 7z.  
  
 I know the plugs to the headphone are 3.5mm but they look just like regular minijack. i already have a spare silver balance cable for my IEM with ending connection  2.5mm balance.
  
 thanks


----------



## MrEleventy

tienv1125 said:


> hi. I'm new to this so please give me advices about getting getting a DIY  cable balance for my SONY DMR 7z.
> 
> I know the plugs to the headphone are 3.5mm but they look just like regular minijack. i already have a spare silver balance cable for my IEM with ending connection  2.5mm balance.
> 
> thanks


This is mainly for pics. For questions, ask here.


----------



## Paul Graham

Shot in the dark....
  
 Ive got $19 left in my budget pot after some big projects being payed for.
  
 Im after a simple 30pin LOD to male hirose ( for iBasso amps ) with about an inch and a half of cable.
 Would anyone be kind enough to consider knocking one up for me please for $19?
  
 Like I said its a shot in the dark, But I had to ask lol........
  
 And I just realised this is in the wrong section lol, SORRY!!


----------



## Podster

Heck I only stopped in to see who got knocked up


----------



## PETEREK

8 wire mogami adapter for balanced -> unbalanced. 4 wires for connection, 4 wires to carry these heavy a** connectors. Haha (JK)


----------



## ThurstonX

A couple pix of a new cable for my Q701s.  Used some 100/46 Litz wire, 95 lbs paracord from Paracord Planet, a Redco mini XLR and the standard black Neutrik TRS.  Really happy with the way it turned out, and esp. how it sounds with the Qs.


----------



## TrollDragon

thurstonx said:


> A couple pix of a new cable for my Q701s.  Used some 100/46 Litz wire, 95 lbs paracord from Paracord Planet, a Redco mini XLR and the standard black Neutrik TRS.  Really happy with the way it turned out, and esp. how it sounds with the Qs.


 
 Now that is one sweet looking cable!
 Excellent Job!


----------



## TrollDragon

Now that Brainwavz has added colour to the Thick HM5 Pads. I had to use the white ones for symmetry with the GMP 8.300D Pro's cable.


----------



## ThurstonX

trolldragon said:


> Now that is one sweet looking cable!
> Excellent Job!


 
 Thanks, TD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


trolldragon said:


> Now that Brainwavz has added colour to the Thick HM5 Pads. I had to use the white ones for symmetry with the GMP 8.300D Pro's cable.


 
  
  
 OMG, those pads are nutz.  Don't think I could wear the white, and really I only like the velours on my HE-500s (pleathers are a little bright).  If they come out with Dark Red velours, I'll have to think about it.


----------



## theodoro

trolldragon said:


> Now that Brainwavz has added colour to the Thick HM5 Pads. I had to use the white ones for symmetry with the GMP 8.300D Pro's cable.


 
 One of the most beutiful cables i have seen, for one of the most ugly headphones. xD
 I thought these headphones will never look good, but you did a great job haha


----------



## acain

Nice job very clean looking.


----------



## TrollDragon

theodoro said:


> One of the most beutiful cables i have seen, for one of the most ugly headphones. xD
> I thought these headphones will never look good, but you did a great job haha


 
 Thanks!
 Yes the GMP's are one ugly headphone and that is why I adore them so much!


----------



## ThurstonX

trolldragon said:


> Thanks!
> Yes the GMP's are one ugly headphone and that is why I adore them so much!


 
  
 Now I know what those cans with those white pads remind me of: if waiters wore headphones
  
 That's an interesting braid.  While I still prefer the other 4-wire pattern, that one does look good.  But those cans... well, trolls and dragons, so I get it


----------



## TrollDragon

thurstonx said:


> Thanks, TD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Put in a request with Brainwavz for some Burgundy or Dark Red Velours, or with @Salsera as she is their Head-Fi Rep.


----------



## ThurstonX

trolldragon said:


> Put in a request with Brainwavz for some Burgundy or Dark Red Velours, or with @Salsera as she is their Head-Fi Rep.


 
  
 Thanks, I'll do that now.


----------



## drez

People of my vintage probably remember GMP headphones in music store listening stations.  Those things were always turned up to deafening volumes by some delinquents lol.  Kind of want a pair for nostalgia.


----------



## Turrican2

drez said:


> People of my vintage probably remember GMP headphones in music store listening stations.  Those things were always turned up to deafening volumes by some delinquents lol.  Kind of want a pair for nostalgia.




Ditto, in fact I own 4 pairs, 2xdbi pro 700 and 2xdbi pro 705. These were responsible for my obsession.with headphones. I use the 705 with my pc and Schiit setup and still enjoy them! Kept the armored cable on for nostalgia but had to lose the plastic pads. I use sure and hifiman pads.


----------



## Idsardi

Cable I made for my HD600. First real cable I did.
 Used Neutrik 6.35mm, 26AWG silver wire, 275 paracord, cardas plugs.
  
 I wanted the colour scheme to match the HD600 a bit, I think it came out pretty neat for a first cable.
  
 Sorry for the crappy pics, taken with my phone.


----------



## PETEREK

idsardi said:


> Cable I made for my HD600. First real cable I did.
> Used Neutrik 6.35mm, 26AWG silver wire, 275 paracord, cardas plugs.
> 
> I wanted the colour scheme to match the HD600 a bit, I think it came out pretty neat for a first cable.
> ...




Great job! I think you matched it pretty well!


----------



## Arty McGhee

[size=12.8000001907349px][/size]


----------



## ThurstonX

arty mcghee said:


> [size=12.8000001907349px][/size]


 
  
 That's a very... errrr, colorful rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I was wondering what a three-color braid would look like.  Thanks for the pix.  Are those the new HM5 pads?... on... beyerdynamics?


----------



## Shawn71

thurstonx said:


> Are those the new HM5 pads?... on... beyerdynamics?




or takstar pro?....


----------



## Shawn71

arty mcghee said:


>




Thats coral snake's.....nice, btw removing the purple/red plates on the outer cups wld definitely makes the HPs look awesome.....


----------



## Arty McGhee

hm5 pads on takstar 2050's w/ AT HD700 drivers


----------



## spurxiii

arty mcghee said:


> hm5 pads on takstar 2050's w/ AT HD700 drivers



 


Very bright combo, lets call it the Takstar pr0n80


----------



## Arty McGhee

spurxiii said:


> arty mcghee said:
> 
> 
> > hm5 pads on takstar 2050's w/ AT HD700 drivers
> ...


 
 pr0n80 it shall be 
 was out sick all week from work
 was a little bored
 takes me 2 days to make a 5 foot paracord 100 cable
 with my fumble fingers


----------



## spideysense

Just learning how to solder. First cable was a 6ft really thin male to male cable with slim-lined 3.5 mm ends. Was cut to 3 ft and sleeved with paracord and soldered back together. Second was some 2 wire with braided shield and some connectors, not sure which ones. I had to resolder  a wire on each one after intial test before everything worked fine.  Still getting the hang of figuring out how much  heat shrink to use and how to make it neat. I think the bumpy area on the cable to the left was left over braided shielding that was bunched up.
  
  
imgur.com/BY5yiLF
  
  
 Thanks.


----------



## PETEREK

Here's a few recent builds. BTG SPC interconnects and a balanced-unbalanced adapter for a W3000ANV.


----------



## EarArtworks

Reterminate unused cable


----------



## zabzaf

RSA balanced to Neutrik 4 pin female using Mogami 2893 adapter.


----------



## PETEREK

A couple interconnects for some iBasso gear.


----------



## acain

Nice job that must have been some work to get the cable in the paracord.


----------



## PETEREK

acain said:


> Nice job that must have been some work to get the cable in the paracord.



It looks pretty tight but it isn't. It's 1/8" nylon multifilament, about the same diameter as 550 paracord. It actually has a tiny bit of slack in it so it's still flexible.


----------



## Mach3

8 Conductor 5N Pure Silver, Round Braiding, 550 Paracord Sleeving. Rhodium/Carbon connectors.


----------



## PETEREK

Nice braiding!


----------



## Orihalcon

mach3 said:


> 8 Conductor 5N Pure Silver, Round Braiding, 550 Paracord Sleeving. Rhodium/Carbon connectors.


 
  
 O_O 
  
 That braiding is TIGHT! Very beautiful work.


----------



## Mach3

peterek said:


> Nice braiding!





orihalcon said:


> O_O
> 
> That braiding is TIGHT! Very beautiful work.




Thanks both for your comments. Got inspired by cCasper crazy mods 
ATM obsessed with 8 wire braids, looks so much better. Less tangles and more sturdy.


----------



## PETEREK

Who, me?


----------



## PETEREK




----------



## Mach3

Damn... nice work. What camera/lens/setting you use to take such pretty photo?


----------



## PETEREK

mach3 said:


> Damn... nice work. What camera/lens/setting you use to take such pretty photo?




Haha people ask this all the time and are shocked that it's just a Sony WX150 on their "Toy" preset. Nothing too fancy at all, it is an 18 megapixel point and shoot though. Thanks! 

Oh and the paracord after the Y-Split is type 1 paracord.


----------



## Shawn71

And its the lighting I wld say......


----------



## 020Assassin

peterek said:


> Here's a few recent builds. BTG SPC interconnects and a balanced-unbalanced adapter for a W3000ANV.


 
 Beautiful. I like the angled 3.5mm connector. I'm looking for someone who can make a vintage looking short cable for a woody SR60i, I'd like to know more about these connectors. PM me, if you can?


----------



## ThurstonX

Here are a couple cables I made for my HE-560s (color coordination is fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and Fidelio X2s.  One thing I'm proud of is the idea to use a band of red heat shrink to mark the right channel, rather than all red.  I might redo this one, as it looks better higher up on the connector (using my other HiFiMAN cable for comparison)... or not.  The cable for the X2s is a simple 3-strand braid using Mogami W2799, 95 lbs. paracord, and Switchcraft and Neutrik plugs.  Much better than the stock cable.


----------



## brianbeers

I've been really inspired by a lot of the paracord braided cables in this thread
 recently, so thanks for sharing everyone!  Finally got around to clothing my
 naked HGA solid core braid with paracord and I'm really happy with the results.
 It eliminated the microphonics and just made the whole thing so much easier
 to handle and use.  I added a ViaBlue large mini plug to the project and blacked
 out the screens.
  
 I am a complete novice at soldering so please... shield your eyes from whats
 behind those screens hahah!  Quit lookin!
  
 Question!  What the hell kind of soldering irons do ya'll use?  That viablue mini
 plug was SO SMALL!  I've just got a basic one from the hardware store and it
 seems like the wrong tool for that job.
  
 60's on top 225's on the bottom


----------



## Arty McGhee

looks good
 i have a pair of cedar cups
 waitin to go on my sr80's
 planning on a cable something like that
  
 the via blues are a bit tough to solder
 if you can replace the tip with something really fine
 or even file it down it will help
  
 i use one of these
http://www.amazon.com/Soldering-Features-Continuously-Electronix-Express/dp/B00IOVN0SQ/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1417912295&sr=8-12&keywords=soldering+station
  
 its pretty basic and in expensive but it has fine tips
 and allows you to adjust the heat which will get the job done
  
 there's no end to how much you can spend on this stuff
 a small vice is also a big help


----------



## zabzaf

Canare cable sleeved with techflex below the y-split and paracord above. 4 pin Neutrik female XLR on the headphone side and dual Neutrik 3 pin XLR on the amp side for use with Schiit Mjolnir.
  
 First time using nylon spacer at y split. Like it A LOT!


----------



## brianbeers

arty - word ... the tip on that looks more appropriate! i'm snaggin
 one now


----------



## Kamakahah

brianbeers said:


> arty - word ... the tip on that looks more appropriate! i'm snaggin
> one now




A hakko 888 is what I use. It's been a solid choice. Feels like I'll have it for quite some time. 

Those Viablu connectors can be a real PITA. I usually just swap to a smaller tip. There isn't much else to. Make it easier. 

Btw, those woodies look great.


----------



## brianbeers

Thanks kamakaha - that hakko station looks sweet!  Fine tip is in order for my next project - gonna
 re-terminate my interconnects.
  
 SO... say i've got the tip of the wire tinned... a little solder on the connector... wire and connector
 are on the helping hands... ready to make the connection... how do you get the wire to stay put
 in the solder after applying heat with the iron?
  
 I've got the silicon finger covers... currently i'm just trying to lift the iron and get pressure with my
 fingers as quickly as possible but there has to be a better way... something i'm missing here.
  
 Am I supposed to have the vices setup so that no pressure is required?  Just hit the joint with
 the iron and boom its done?  Or are ya'll applying some pressure as well?
  
 Trying to up my soldering skills for the interconnect project. 
  
 Thanks for any advice I appreciate it!


----------



## turkeylord

I have that same iron under a different brand name from Parts Express. Great value - my only complaints are that the tip gets loose once in a while and the threaded insert has started to spin in the shaft from the occasional re-tightening. Still a great deal for under $20.
  
http://www.parts-express.com/stahl-tools-ssvt-variable-temperature-soldering-station--374-100
  
  
  
 Has anyone tried to re-terminate an ATH-M50x cable? Or the Chinese replacement cable?


----------



## turkeylord

Some Belden 8412 I had laying around and Amphenol KS3PC-AU plugs.


----------



## acain

turkeylord said:


> Some Belden 8412 I had laying around and Amphenol KS3PC-AU plugs.


 

 That's some heavy duty cable.


----------



## nailbunny7

acain said:


> That's some heavy duty cable.


 
 They say once you go black...


----------



## Mach3

nailbunny7 said:


> They say once you go black...



 


You end up in a wheel chair according to Terry Crew in white chicks


----------



## Mach3

Trying out new material, 6 conductor 24carat gold plated OCC coper 26AWG with clear teflon tubing (round braid)


----------



## ThurstonX

mach3 said:


> Trying out new material, 6 conductor 24carat gold plated OCC coper 26AWG with clear teflon tubing (round braid)


 
  
 Something like this?
 www.ebay.com/itm/CLAIRVOYANT-CABLES-GOLD-OCC-WIRE-60FT-26AWG-NEW-/121146678057


----------



## Mach3

thurstonx said:


> Something like this?
> www.ebay.com/itm/CLAIRVOYANT-CABLES-GOLD-OCC-WIRE-60FT-26AWG-NEW-/121146678057




Exact ones I used. Finishing off an 8 conductor round braid for the HD800 with furutech HD800 carbon plugs. Just need the plugs to arrive before I can post photo. Surprised to see no one really played around with gold


----------



## ThurstonX

mach3 said:


> Exact ones I used. Finishing off an 8 conductor round braid for the HD800 with furutech HD800 carbon plugs. Just need the plugs to arrive before I can post photo. Surprised to see no one really played around with gold


 
  
 Found a thread in the DIY forums re: gold, and the point was made about its conductivity vs. silver and copper.  That may be why, not to mention price.  At least one poster liked it, though.  Hope it works out for you


----------



## Mach3

thurstonx said:


> Found a thread in the DIY forums re: gold, and the point was made about its conductivity vs. silver and copper.  That may be why, not to mention price.  At least one poster liked it, though.  Hope it works out for you




Total understand the property of gold. Just like the fact that it will never deducts it conductivity due to oxidation over time.


----------



## theodoro

Hello guys, 
 I just wanted to say a BIG THANK YOU to all of you here for all your help. Couple days ago i made my first RCA cables. I haven't finished  them yet because i want to sleeve them.(didn't solder them, but they work just fine )  I will get some Texflex from e-bay (after Christmas) and i will post asap my pictures. 

 Besides that, now i want to make custom cables for anything   I will make some for my HD600 and DT990 pros but this is going to take a while. I also think to build the Bottlehead Crack amp. I am so pAMPed for the DIY projects 


 Anyway, i just wanted to say thanks in general. This thread was extremely helpful and inspiring


----------



## turkeylord

turkeylord said:


> Has anyone tried to re-terminate an ATH-M50x cable? Or the Chinese replacement cable?


Yep,











The wire was enameled which was kind of a pain, but a good soak in some lacquer thinner and I got it to take solder.


----------



## musicinmymind

Ohh boy, I wanted to mold HD650 stock cable to have 2.5mm trrs, so that I can use it balanced with AK100 II,
  
 I cut the wires, the there are four tiny wires inside and I am not sure how they are insulated apart. Also the 2.5 mm trrs looks so tiny, I have micro solder, even this I am not sure how to do that. 
  
 Please suggest.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

musicinmymind said:


> Ohh boy, I wanted to mold HD650 stock cable to have 2.5mm trrs, so that I can use it balanced with AK100 II,
> 
> I cut the wires, the there are four tiny wires inside and I am not sure how they are insulated apart. Also the 2.5 mm trrs looks so tiny, I have micro solder, even this I am not sure how to do that.
> 
> Please suggest.




Green - left+
Gold - left-
Red - right+
Gold - right-


----------



## PETEREK




----------



## 020Assassin

peterek said:


>


 
 Mine!
 Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine...
  





 
  
 If they sound as excellent as they look, I'm going to be in for a treat!


----------



## PETEREK

Yeah that is type 1 paracord, and no it will not fit that wire in it. I just looked online and 2mm is about the same as 12awg, which is way too thick.


----------



## EarArtworks

peterek said:


> Yeah that is type 1 paracord, and no it will not fit that wire in it. I just looked online and 2mm is about the same as 12awg, which is way too thick.



Thank you for fast reply.

Btw, on process to reterminate this cable


----------



## rshuck

This is not directly on topic, so I can make a new thread in the main forum, but does anyone have success using the internals of the Neutrik 4 Pin male XLRs in the body of any of the other (Oyaide Focus 1/Furutech non-Carbon) shells? I don't like the design of the Neutrik connectors but it seems like nobody else makes an attractive 4-Pin.
  
 Also, has anyone done a custom splitter to be 3D Printed? I just made one in SketchUp and sent it to Shapeways for testing. Not sure how much DIY has been done in this area, or if everyone is just using the Viablue splitters or is just using heat shrink.


----------



## 020Assassin

rshuck said:


> This is not directly on topic, so I can make a new thread in the main forum, but does anyone have success using the internals of the Neutrik 4 Pin male XLRs in the body of any of the other (Oyaide Focus 1/Furutech non-Carbon) shells? I don't like the design of the Neutrik connectors but it seems like nobody else makes an attractive 4-Pin.
> 
> Also, has anyone done a custom splitter to be 3D Printed? I just made one in SketchUp and sent it to Shapeways for testing. Not sure how much DIY has been done in this area, or if everyone is just using the Viablue splitters or is just using heat shrink.


 

 This is the gallery, there's a separate forum for questions and advice on DIY cables, here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread


----------



## phantomore

How much does custom cables effect your sound?
  
 I have used them before, but only tried them on my LCD-2s, didnt seem like a huge difference to me. 
  
 Seeing that some cables are worth as much as my LCD-2s, Lol, Is it that worth it though?


----------



## irgunawan

MC2000 copper cable x 4
Y-Splitter from rubber shield it self
Cable Sleeving
ShrinkTube 3-7mm
 http://www.bengkelmacro.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/e_DSC0300.jpg
  
http://www.bengkelmacro.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/e_DSC0291.jpg
  
http://www.bengkelmacro.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/e_DSC0292.jpg
  
 Interconnect
http://www.bengkelmacro.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/e_DSC9339.jpg
http://www.bengkelmacro.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/e_DSC9017.jpg
it using 8 strand full copper, 4 strand acrolink silver coated 0.12mm
using 3 strand full copper, 3 strand acrolink silver coated 0.3mm
  
http://www.bengkelmacro.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/e_DSC9809.jpg
 8 strand acrolink silver coated cables 0.12mm full braided.​


----------



## PETEREK

Balanced cable for a T50RP build.

 Good ol' Mogami wire, Nylon multifilament & type 1 paracord, Neutrik 4 pin XLR, dual 4 pin mini XLRs, and a Viablue splitter.


----------



## rshuck

So a couple days ago I mentioned that I was getting a splitter 3D Printed by shapeways. It was the first design I made and wanted to see what type of quality I could expect. Well, today I got antsy and decided to design an XLR connector shell that should work with the Switchcraft XLR pin section from the inside. These are the renders. It's meant to have flat surfaces like you can see here. It will be unique. I am hoping the measurements I took are close enough to make this work. If not, a little modification isn't beyond the realm of possibility.

 The retainer for the XLR pins is seen in here, behind that ridge.
  

 The design is actually two pieces, the strain relief part can be removed so I can modify the opening for whatever cable diameter I want. Right now it's just a hair under 6mm for the Canare Quad. It's tough to see, but the end is slightly domed, but I wanted something that didn't have this huge ugly strain relief. After all, I'm not going to be connecting this to a microphone and run across stage. To keep this in place I will use a few set screws on the outside. I considered making a seamless design with a screw-in end, but decided against it for this revision. I ordered four plugs in total because I wanted to see what the materials actually looked like in my design. I ordered Black Detail Plastic, Polished Nickel Steel, Polished Bronze Steel, and Matte Black Steel.
  

 This is a cap for the splitter, seen below. I wanted one made out of polished brass, and the other cap had details that were too fine for it. This was the only part of the splitter made out of Brass.
  

 This is the body of the splitter. The hole on the left is actually the bottom of it, a 6mm hole for Canare Quad. The other holes are for the lines to go up to the ear cups and are the right size for 550 paracord. I am not sure I want to use 550, but I figured I could give it a try and see if I like it. This was ordered in Black Plastic and Stainless Steel.
  

 Original design for the splitter cap. I knew this would be a stretch for small details. I want to see what resolution is possible, but this could only be ordered in plastic, so I did black plastic for this.
  
 There's currently no way to retain the splitter cap. I want to try with Sugru and see if that's enough to keep it in place after building. If not a two part epoxy. If that also doesn't work, I will make a stud to screw into in future versions. In the body of the splitter there is a post opposite the 6mm hole. That's so I have some way to provide strain relief. That part is going to be improvised if it's needed. 
  
 All drawings were done in sketchup, exported with a plug-in I found somewhere to export STL files. They look perfect once uploaded to Shapeways, so hopefully they turn out with a decent quality. The parts won't be here for some time yet, but I will update once they are.


----------



## 020Assassin

Beautiful work, both of you.


----------



## rshuck

irgunawan said:


> MC2000 copper cable x 4
> Y-Splitter from rubber shield it self
> Cable Sleeving
> ShrinkTube 3-7mm
> ...




 Nice work on that splitter.​


----------



## Currawong

hal rockwell said:


> musicinmymind said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh boy, I wanted to mold HD650 stock cable to have 2.5mm trrs, so that I can use it balanced with AK100 II,
> ...


 
 For the AK series, it is different:


----------



## Armaegis

currawong said:


> For the AK series, it is different:


 
  
 Ugh... someone really needs to slap the various manufacturers upside the head and get them to agree to a standard. I know Sony has that funny 4.4mm TRRS in thhe works, but plugs that can short are such a terrible idea unless they can rejig the jacks.
  
Oh who am I kidding, the headphone market's going to be dominated by wirelss in a few years and we won't even bother with cables anymore.


----------



## musicinmymind

I wanted to wind six string wire, like below. Please share the youtube that show how to do that, I did try but could find one on youtube.


----------



## Armaegis

musicinmymind said:


> I wanted to wind six string wire, like below. Please share the youtube that show how to do that, I did try but could find one on youtube.


 
  
 There's no tutorial/video that I know of because I made it up*. It's actually an 8-strand braid, and the closest I can describe it is overlapping two 4-strand round braids. You need a jig or fixture to hold all the strands in place, and it's very time intensive. I might do a pictorial at some point.
  
 *not saying that it's utterly unique to me, I'm sure someone else in all of history has come up with it before, but I didn't follow any tutorials. Just started with an idea on how I wanted the wire geometry to go and experimented from there. I've done normal 8-strand round braids before but it's not the same


----------



## PETEREK

armaegis said:


> There's no tutorial/video that I know of because I made it up*. It's actually an 8-strand braid, and the closest I can describe it is overlapping two 4-strand round braids. You need a jig or fixture to hold all the strands in place, and it's very time intensive. I might do a pictorial at some point.
> 
> *not saying that it's utterly unique to me, I'm sure someone else in all of history has come up with it before, but I didn't follow any tutorials. Just started with an idea on how I wanted the wire geometry to go and experimented from there. I've done normal 8-strand round braids before but it's not the same


 

  
 You mean like this?


----------



## Armaegis

peterek said:


> You mean like this?


 
  
 I don't think so... that looks like a regular 4-strand braid except each "strand" is two wires (I'm guessing based on the pic, do correct me if I'm wrong). The one I did is 4 twisted pairs, two clockwise, two counterclockwise, and each twisting pair interweaves the other three.
  
 Because I can't hold the wires in two bunches like I would with normal braiding, I set up a jig with a vice and a bunch of small clamps to hold the wires down (otherwise they flop around too much).
  




  
 This pic is near the end of the braid. When I started the strands were about 7-8 feet long, which was really unwieldy and hard to control. Sometimes I'll actually tape numbers to the end to help me keep track and make sure I didn't screw up somewhere (backtracking to fix a mistake is painful). If I'm making a really long cable with a simple braid I'll do them on the stairs where I can lay the wires out, but a complex braid like this requires the jig unless I can trust myself to remember and keep track of an 8-step pattern... I tried, it's way easier on the jig even fighting with the wires. Still takes several hours though.
  
 I guess if you just look at the black and red it looks like two wires are traveling together, but actually one is going cw and the other ccw.


----------



## musicinmymind

oh my god, *Armaegis* you had lot of tools over there and you have done awesome job with that braid.
  
 I am working on balanced interconnect between AK100 II and speaker amp, the wire I am using is just OCC 26 awg wire. Not a very thick wire, but all strand are same color, looking at your pic I can also use few cloth clips to differentiate.  
  
I liked braid in below video, I will try them.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2IVYy8B5cU


----------



## PETEREK

Oh I thought that was what you were saying you did. Sorry! But, if someone absolutely wants an 8 wire braid, doing a typical 4 strand braid with 2 conductors in each strand is much easier than the vice method (it does look great though) as long as the cable isn't too long. I think something like this would always require some kind of jig setup.


----------



## Armaegis

Thanks guys. The tools actually weren't that expensive. On sale, maybe $10 for a bag of a dozen assorted clips/clamps. The drill press vice was maybe $5 or $10 as well. They were things I already had around the house for various projects and repairs. Actually, the vice is probably my handiest tool when soldering. Much much sturdier than the cheap "helping hands" I bought (which is pretty much useless and has been relegated to paperweight duty)
  
 Yeah, doing a 4-strand braid with two conductors per strand is *vastly* easier. You can also twist the two conductors for extra hoodoo (but twist them in the direction counter to the braiding twist, otherwise it'll try to pull itself apart). A regular 8-strand round braid isn't too hard and can be done without a jig, but I find fatigue sets in quicker holding that many strands (especially if trying to do a tight braid).


----------



## Armaegis

peterek said:


> I think something like this would always require some kind of jig setup.


 
  
 It's doable without, but it's super complex. Most simple even numbered braids hold half the strands in each hand off to the side are just 1-step repeated, or 2-steps repeated where the second is offset one strand from the first, and strands always stay on the same side.
  
 Mine was 8 steps with changing sides and quite frankly looks terrible freehand because it's impossible to maintain tension in the correct places. With a jig it's... ok well it's still 8 steps but kinda really more like 4, and the latter half is just reversed from the first half so really it's a two-step two-handed procedure. Though I have to rotate myself around the jig every iteration in order to keep the tension even across all wires.
  
 I tried a 16 strand braid once. Tears may have been involved.


----------



## PETEREK

armaegis said:


> It's doable without, but it's super complex. Most simple braids are just 1-step repeated, or 2-steps repeated where the second is offset one strand from the first.
> 
> Mine was 8 steps and quite frankly looks terrible freehand because it's impossible to maintain tension in the correct places. With a jig it's... ok well it's still 8 steps but kinda really more like 4, and the latter half is just reversed from the first half so really it's a two-step two-handed procedure. Though I have to rotate myself around the jig every iteration in order to keep the tension even across all wires.
> 
> I tried a 16 strand braid once. *Tears may have been involved.*


 
 Even doing 4 strand braids over certain lengths will result in a couple conductors being shorter at the end because of uneven tension throughout the braid, I can't imagine how uneven an 8 wire braid might become.
  
*HAHA*


----------



## Armaegis

From experience... an 8 strand braid starting with 8 feet each, the worst offending strand was about 6 inches shorter than the longest. That's when I started rotating myself around the jig to even things out. When working freehand, I'll flip the whole thing over every few iterations and I'm usually only an inch or so off by the time I'm done.


----------



## BillsonChang007

My DIY Cable
  
 I uses 24AWG Pure Copper Silver Plated cable, Neutrk Jack and Shakmod cable sleeve.
  
 For each channel, I use double 24AWG Pure Copper Silver Plated cable and a total of 14 strands. 
  
 Couldn't have done it without help from both offline and online!


----------



## ThurstonX

billsonchang007 said:


> My DIY Cable
> 
> I uses 24AWG Pure Copper Silver Plated cable, Neutrk Jack and Shakmod cable sleeve.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looks great, esp. for your first (right?).  Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm curious about the length.  Looks pretty short.  Nothing wrong with being short (said the 6' 5" man


----------



## Worth

billsonchang007 said:


> My DIY Cable
> 
> I uses 24AWG Pure Copper Silver Plated cable, Neutrk Jack and Shakmod cable sleeve.
> 
> ...



Where did you buy the shakmod sleeving?


----------



## BillsonChang007

thurstonx said:


> Looks great, esp. for your first (right?).  Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks! Its kind-of my first time all by myself haha As for length, it should be around 1.5m ~ 1.6m perfect length for my daily desktop use! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





worth said:


> Where did you buy the shakmod sleeving?


 
 I got it from this seller http://www.ebay.com/itm/331149417022 
 PS: He don't communicate at all when I PM him but he ships the product at least


----------



## musicinmymind

peterek said:


>


 
  
 Where did you get these paracord, it looks lovely. Also please let me know the size you are using for this cable.


----------



## PETEREK

Thanks! 

This is the link to the red. It's type 1 paracord. 
http://paracordgalaxy.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5551


----------



## 020Assassin

musicinmymind said:


> Where did you get these paracord, it looks lovely. Also please let me know the size you are using for this cable.


 

 It looks even better in person, hanging from my headphones:


----------



## sakurafice

Man, everyone's looks so professional.
 I wish I knew about this thread before I made mine!


  
  

  
  
  
 The heat shrink is a bit stiff for my liking, but it does the job


----------



## PETEREK

sakurafice said:


> Man, everyone's looks so professional.
> 
> I wish I knew about this thread before I made mine!
> 
> ...




Hey everyone has to start somewhere. I know there are people following this thread that know my stuff didn't start out so... Well, whatever it is now. Haha

I think that looks pretty nice though!


----------



## BillsonChang007

sakurafice said:


> Man, everyone's looks so professional.
> I wish I knew about this thread before I made mine!
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hey thats a nice cable actually! I am planning to do something like that for my H6.


----------



## sakurafice

billsonchang007 said:


> Hey thats a nice cable actually! I am planning to do something like that for my H6.


 
  


peterek said:


> Hey everyone has to start somewhere. I know there are people following this thread that know my stuff didn't start out so... Well, whatever it is now. Haha
> 
> I think that looks pretty nice though!


 


 Hah!
 Thanks guys


----------



## Shawn71

sakurafice said:


> Man, everyone's looks so professional.
> 
> I wish I knew about this thread before I made mine!
> 
> The heat shrink is a bit stiff for my liking, but it does the job




And yours look professional too.....and diff color combination of yellow,blue and white,looks nice.


----------



## BillsonChang007

shawn71 said:


> And yours look professional too.....and diff color combination of yellow,blue and white,looks nice.




And the superman logo on the second pic


----------



## Shawn71

billsonchang007 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice job Billy :tongue_smile:......but you actually did order a 3.5mm jack and waiting for the delivery correct? And you decided to use this 6.3mm jack, cldnt resist the delay......


----------



## BillsonChang007

shawn71 said:


> Nice job Billy :tongue_smile:......but you actually did order a 3.5mm jack and waiting for the delivery correct? And you decided to use this 6.3mm jack, cldnt resist the delay......




Yes I can't! I never said I am patient  

Anyway, thanks!


----------



## Arty McGhee

all these grados got me inspired
 i've had these cedar cups sitting around for a couple months
 wanted to do a removable cable but didn't want to hack up these cups
  
 decided to try a 4-strand braid for the first time 
 not so easy with a bad hand but while not perfect, not too bad
  
 the sound quality is amazing


----------



## PETEREK

arty mcghee said:


> all these grados got me inspired
> i've had these cedar cups sitting around for a couple months
> wanted to do a removable cable but didn't want to hack up these cups
> 
> ...


 
 Lookin' good!


----------



## 020Assassin

arty mcghee said:


> all these grados got me inspired
> i've had these cedar cups sitting around for a couple months
> wanted to do a removable cable but didn't want to hack up these cups
> 
> ...


 

 Looks like you rose to the challenge! Excellent!


----------



## musicinmymind

Just now completed my first DIY cable, connecting AK100 II balanced into speaker amp. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Mind sharing what cable do you use?


----------



## musicinmymind

billsonchang007 said:


> Mind sharing what cable do you use?


 
  
 I got it from norneaudio, Silver coated copper. 
  
 http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/OCC-Litz-26-awg-diy-type-2-44-awg-stranded


----------



## Toxic Cables

Coming soon for DIY'ers only, the first 4Pin audiophile Carbon Fibre XLR plugs, exclusive to Toxic Cables.
  
 Both male and female,


----------



## PETEREK

toxic cables said:


> Coming soon for DIY'ers only, the first 4Pin audiophile Carbon Fibre XLR plugs, exclusive to Toxic Cables.
> 
> Both male and female,


 
 Those look so nice! What are the prices?


----------



## acain

peterek said:


>


 
 As always great pictures what kind of camera do you use? I just bought a new 50mm 1.8  cannon lens.


----------



## 020Assassin

toxic cables said:


> Coming soon for DIY'ers only, the first 4Pin audiophile Carbon Fibre XLR plugs, exclusive to Toxic Cables.
> 
> Both male and female,


 
  
 Beautiful.


----------



## 020Assassin

peterek said:


>


 

 Beautiful work, and great pictures.


----------



## BillsonChang007

musicinmymind said:


> I got it from norneaudio, [COLOR=222222]Silver coated copper. [/COLOR]
> 
> http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/OCC-Litz-26-awg-diy-type-2-44-awg-stranded




Thanks!


----------



## PETEREK

Thanks guys.


acain said:


> As always great pictures what kind of camera do you use? I just bought a new 50mm 1.8  cannon lens.


 
 It's not anything too fancy, just a Sony WX150 18.2mp.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Cyber-shot-DSC-WX150-Digital-3-0-inch/dp/B006K553QA


----------



## 020Assassin

peterek said:


> Thanks guys.
> It's not anything too fancy, just a Sony WX150 18.2mp.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Cyber-shot-DSC-WX150-Digital-3-0-inch/dp/B006K553QA


 
 It's that textured leather background and the soft lighting...


----------



## PETEREK

I make plastic sheet at my job, that is just plastic with a texture on it that looks like leather. Haha and the light is just the light I have in my living room, again nothing fancy.


----------



## 020Assassin

peterek said:


> I make plastic sheet at my job, that is just plastic with a texture on it that looks like leather. Haha and the light is just the light I have in my living room, again nothing fancy.


 
 You don't have to be shy about the romantic lighting in your living room, Brandon.


----------



## PETEREK

I'm sorry, you see right through me! I have upwards of 200 candles in here to get that perfect, intimate shot. I make the cables in that same environment, which gives them a very personal, private performance type sound when used with headphones.


----------



## 020Assassin

peterek said:


> I'm sorry, you see right through me! I have upwards of 200 candles in here to get that perfect, intimate shot. I make the cables in that same environment, which gives them a very personal, private performance type sound when used with headphones.


 

 that explains my eargasms with your red/white cable...


----------



## PETEREK

HAHA


----------



## Toxic Cables

peterek said:


> Those look so nice! What are the prices?


 
 Thanks, we will list the prices of this and our other connectors soon.


----------



## ThurstonX

peterek said:


> I make plastic sheet at my job, that is just plastic with a texture on it that looks like leather. Haha and the light is just the light I have in my living room, again nothing fancy.


 
 Then you have an excellent, natural eye for photography, not to mention cables, as they're all lookin' good


----------



## PETEREK

thurstonx said:


> Then you have an excellent, natural eye for photography, not to mention cables, as they're all lookin' good


 
 Thanks a lot! I enjoy all of it.


----------



## MrEleventy

peterek said:


> Thanks guys.
> It's not anything too fancy, just a Sony WX150 18.2mp.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Cyber-shot-DSC-WX150-Digital-3-0-inch/dp/B006K553QA







peterek said:


> I make plastic sheet at my job, that is just plastic with a texture on it that looks like leather. Haha and the light is just the light I have in my living room, again nothing fancy.




“The single most important component of a camera is the twelve inches behind it.” – Ansel Adams


----------



## PETEREK

mreleventy said:


> “The single most important component of a camera is the twelve inches behind it.” – Ansel Adams


----------



## Mactire

peterek said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This is the link to the red. It's type 1 paracord.
> http://paracordgalaxy.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5551


 
 Type I paracord? I thought that Type I was solid core.
 I just ordered a bunch of Type II as I thought that was the one with only one core. I'd like the paracord to be as thin as possible since its for an IEM cable.
 If type I also has a core I might have to put another order out -_-'


----------



## Drsparis

YAY for DIY!!!!!!! any approximation for pricing? was about to order a few neutriks... i know they will be more expensive but maybe ill wait a bit!

 Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Coming soon for DIY'ers only, the first 4Pin audiophile Carbon Fibre XLR plugs, exclusive to Toxic Cables.
> 
> Both male and female,


----------



## BartusKN

fraggler said:


> Check out Yewaudio.com.  Clint does very nice work.
> 
> Edit.. his site looks down at the moment.  Not sure what happened, but the wood on my cables from earlier in this thread are all from him.


 
  
 Hi Fraggler thank you for uploading this picture. When I first saw this cable I knew I had to do a custom cable myself. As soon as I'm allowed post pictures will post my custom cable.


----------



## BartusKN

So after reading a lot of pages in this thread I figured it was time to make my own custom cable.
 Nothing fancy just some nice cables instead of that ridiculous long one with a 6.3mm plug.
  
 My headphones is an Sennheiser HD 650, first had an AKG-701 but that headband hurt my head.
  
 Stuff used:
 Cardas plug 2 pair in case I made some mistakes (or an second cable). 
 Canare L-4E6S Star Quad
 ViaBlue T6s Phonoplug 3,5mm stereo
  

  
 Here is the end result:
  
  

  

  

  
 For the Y split I've used heatshrink but it also can be removed since its nice braided. Y cables are just twisted and then 4 string round braid.
  
 And then I started to work on a second cable with camouflage which was less time consuming since I've done it all before.

  

  

 This cable only is waiting for a nice 3.5mm plug. Which one I'm not quit sure yet.
  
 Golden tip for sleeving paracord over new cables:
 First remove the nylon wire from the paracord.
 Then sleeve it onto some soldering tin, make sure you head the tip of the tin smooth with your iron. (like a round tip)
 When it's all on the tin just simply tin the end of a small piece of stripped wire. Then simply connect it together.
 Be aware the transition has to be as smooth as you can. (see picture below)
 To top it off you have to take a lighter and just a little heat the isolation of the cable so it will not have such hard ends.
 Now you can push the sleeve from the soldering tin gently on the cable. 
 For me it does the trick in 5mins for 1 cable, instead of hours.


----------



## 020Assassin

bartuskn said:


> So after reading a lot of pages in this thread I figured it was time to make my own custom cable.
> Nothing fancy just some nice cables instead of that ridiculous long one with a 6.3mm plug.
> 
> My headphones is an Sennheiser HD 650, first had an AKG-701 but that headband hurt my head.
> ...


 

 Nice work, Bartus. Thanks for sharing. For first efforts, your cables look professional.


----------



## Shawn71

Looks so professional......so Nice!



bartuskn said:


> So after reading a lot of pages in this thread I figured it was time to make my own custom cable.
> Nothing fancy just some nice cables instead of that ridiculous long one with a 6.3mm plug.
> 
> My headphones is an Sennheiser HD 650, first had an AKG-701 but that headband hurt my head.
> ...


----------



## Drsparis

That's a really good Job! and a renewal good idea on adding a piece of tin to the tip of the wire! 

Was that 95 paracord (or a ~1.85mm equivalent) 

I just noticed that bestintheverse uses 275 cord. I wonder if it adds a lot of weight or anything? Maybe the bigger sleeve adds a bit of a luxurious feel. 

Anyone ever use 275 cord?


----------



## BartusKN

Thank you, 
  
 I used : 100 Paracord Type I    Diameter +/- 1,6 mm / 45 kg. strength (not that this part matter)


----------



## Drsparis

I asked about 275 cord the other day and decided to try something crazy and I think it looks good! Very luxurious! not too heavy either! 
 A braided cable using 550 paracord!


----------



## Kamakahah

Felt like having a "portable" cable for my AKG K7XX to use around the house. Just wanted to test it first to compare to the stock cable before changing out the connector to 6.3mm. 
 Couldn't help myself with the colors.


----------



## 020Assassin

kamakahah said:


> Couldn't help myself with the colors.


 
 It's very, ehm, Eighties...


----------



## Kamakahah

020assassin said:


> It's very, ehm, Eighties...




Lol, I suppose that's one way to see it. I just get bored of seeing/building everything the same. 
Maybe I'll do an 80s inspired-hot neon next.


----------



## MrEleventy

You should do pastel pink and blue with pastel yellow heatshrink! Like so


----------



## 020Assassin

kamakahah said:


> Lol, I suppose that's one way to see it. I just get bored of seeing/building everything the same.
> Maybe I'll do an 80s inspired-hot neon next.


 

 Maybe I haven't been looking in the right places, but I haven't seen many red/white cables:


----------



## Armaegis

kamakahah said:


> Maybe I'll do an 80s inspired-hot neon next.


 
  
 Or black and gold lame...


----------



## Kamakahah

armaegis said:


> Or black and gold lame...



I'll get right on that.


----------



## Armaegis

Nah man, you gotta think bigger...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













  
 edit: ok to be fair I think this was maybe more early 90's...


----------



## bikecrazy001

Heres mine .. neotech cable with cheapo rca


----------



## ThurstonX

Here are a couple pix of an RCA extension cable I made last night.  While it functions fine in non-turntable scenarios (e.g., connecting the rest of my Schiit stack to the Lyr), I get a terrible ground loop hum (I guess) when extending the TT's cable to the phono preamp.  I don't have this problem with a pair of RCA couplers and a cheap, standard consumer electronics RCA cable.  But I like the cable (now probably useless), so here are the pix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
*Mogami W2893 quad mic cable, Techflex, Rean female plugs, Redco male plugs*
  

  

  
  
 If you have any thoughts about the problem with the cable + turntable, here's the post:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread/3135#post_11206600


----------



## reddog

thurstonx said:


> Here are a couple pix of an RCA extension cable I made last night.  While it functions fine in non-turntable scenarios (e.g., connecting the rest of my Schiit stack to the Lyr), I get a terrible ground loop hum (I guess) when extending the TT's cable to the phono preamp.  I don't have this problem with a pair of RCA couplers and a cheap, standard consumer electronics RCA cable.  But I like the cable (now probably useless), so here are the pix
> 
> 
> *Mogami W2893 quad mic cable, Techflex, Rean female plugs, Redco male plugs*
> ...



Those cables look very nice, and I love the colour blue you chose.


----------



## ThurstonX

reddog said:


> Those cables look very nice, and I love the colour blue you chose.


 
  
 Thanks, reddog.  The cable was originally a custom job from Redco, before I discovered the joys of DIY.  Techflex is great for cables that aren't going to ones cans (so, e.g., interconnects), and the choice of colors is great.


----------



## scizzro

thurstonx said:


> Here are a couple pix of an RCA extension cable I made last night.  While it functions fine in non-turntable scenarios (e.g., connecting the rest of my Schiit stack to the Lyr), I get a terrible ground loop hum (I guess) when extending the TT's cable to the phono preamp.  I don't have this problem with a pair of RCA couplers and a cheap, standard consumer electronics RCA cable.


 
 Did you check for continuity between a ground and the left/right channels? There might be a short in one of your connectors


----------



## derbigpr

Here are my Klotz AC110SW's terminated with Rean NYS373 connectors.  It was a pain in the a** to make it because the cable is too thick for the connectors. But the end result is nice in my opinion, they look very clean.
  

  
 As far as the sound goes, Klotz AC110SW is a very popular and respectable cable among musicians, and as far as I understand from reading some forums, it's one of the favorites when it comes to guitar instrument cables, and it's top of the line when it comes to RCA cables from this German manufacturer. Officially, price is 110€ for the 30 cm long one, which is the shortest and cheapest they sell.  
  
 Does it sound good when used as an RCA cable? Well, yes.  It's flat as far as the frequency response goes (measured it), and it's very transparent and detailed, however, I feel like in my setup with Beyerdynamic T1's it's a bit too clear and even a bit harsh sometimes. That might be because certain recordings are a bit harsh on their own, and cable is transparent enough to show it, but I don't like it too much in my setup. However, for someone with warmish equipment and headphones, who would like more clarity and detail, it would be perfect. It's one of the higher end RCA cables by any standard at this price range.


----------



## ThurstonX

scizzro said:


> Did you check for continuity between a ground and the left/right channels? There might be a short in one of your connectors


 
  
 I did, before I even plugged it in.  A short would manifest itself in any test.  As stated, the cable worked fine in the two non-turntable-related tests I did.


----------



## PETEREK

Just a mini XLR, right? 

No. 



I'm going to be making my T90 have dual entry with 4 pin mini XLRs and the left one will have the ability to connect to both left and right drivers. This adapter will be used to make them compatible with my V-Moda Boom Pro mic cable.


----------



## PETEREK

Trolldragon, this kind of makes my T90 like your T50RP.


----------



## TrollDragon

peterek said:


> Trolldragon, this kind of makes my T90 like your T50RP.


 

 Yes indeed and a very handy mod for sure!


----------



## 020Assassin

Very elegant cable! Nice work!


----------



## scizzro

peterek said:


>


 
 For those 2 strand twists do you use glue at all? Looks really nice man


----------



## PETEREK

scizzro said:


> For those 2 strand twists do you use glue at all? Looks really nice man


 
 NOOOO. You twist them and while you are rotating one around the other you twist them in the opposite direction of the cable's twist. They will never unravel.


----------



## EarArtworks

peterek said:


> NOOOO. You twist them and while you are rotating one around the other you twist them in the opposite direction of the cable's twist. They will never unravel.



Its magic. Lol.


----------



## PETEREK

earartworks said:


> Its magic. Lol.


 
 That is the alternative way to counter twisting. 
  
  
  
  
  
  
 Haha


----------



## Arty McGhee

i really dig the white cable
 i'd probly get spaghetti sauce on it though
  
 and the xlr to 3.5mm 
 nice work as usual man
  
 workin on my grados i'll post some pics later


----------



## Arty McGhee

removable grado cables


----------



## funch

I don't think that sleeve will fit on the Kobicon connector. At least not without a big hammer.
  
 I hate when that happens.


----------



## PETEREK

funch said:


> I don't think that sleeve will fit on the Kobicon connector. At least not without a big hammer.
> 
> I hate when that happens.



CORRECT! 

Haha yeah I hate that. I'm long overdue for one of those simple mistakes, I thought I had gotten past little things like that. Thanks reality for checking in!


----------



## funch

Look at the bright side: you didn't find it until after you had finished the cable. Of course, if you did, you could always call it a tweak. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Like maybe a flux capacitor.


----------



## Kamakahah

arty mcghee said:


> removable grado cables




Very nice. Did you mod the cups yourself?


----------



## Arty McGhee

kamakahah said:


> Very nice. Did you mod the cups yourself?


 
 thanks
  
 i didn't make the wood cups
 but i did everything else


----------



## krajee

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v671/krajee/hd650_zps235cf787.jpg
  
 My first, for my HD650. Unfortunately, I had the red/black connectors on the wrong sides. It wasn't until I hot glued the first connector that I had an "oh ****" moment out of nowhere. A 5' cable sure beats a 10' cable when your amp is an arm length away from you.


----------



## derbigpr

peterek said:


> Can YOU see the problem?


 
  
  
 Too much heat on the soldering iron.


----------



## PETEREK

derbigpr said:


> Too much heat on the soldering iron.


 
 No, it was that I hadn't taken the 3.5mm barrel off the cable before attaching the wires to the RSA connector. The heat is just fine.


----------



## brianbeers

peterek said:


> No, it was that I hadn't taken the 3.5mm barrel off the cable before attaching the wires to the RSA connector. The heat is just fine.


 

 DOH! Hhahah - djyou have to unsolder / resolder?
  
 Hey - Whats ya'lls  preference for screw type banana plugs?  Screw / Solder?  Both?  Tin the tip and screw? 
  
 I've got these coming http://www.homegrownaudio.com/lok-suregrip-bfa-rhodium-over-silver-4mm/
 for some QED Silver Micro speaker wire.
  
 Its pretty tiny for speaker wire... think my 40Watt iron has enough juice?
  
 Do ya'll use different irons for speaker vs. interconnect / headphone cable?


----------



## PETEREK

Yeah I had to unfolded the connector and slide the barrel off. 

I don't do speaker cables, but if I were to, I would always solder.


----------



## 2leftears

brianbeers said:


> Hey - Whats ya'lls  preference for screw type banana plugs?  Screw / Solder?  Both?  Tin the tip and screw?
> 
> I've got these coming http://www.homegrownaudio.com/lok-suregrip-bfa-rhodium-over-silver-4mm/
> for some QED Silver Micro speaker wire.
> ...




For speaker cable I generally prefer screw connections. I have 10 AWG at home which would need some serious heat to get to a good wetting temperature. My 50W temperature controlled iron would not be sufficient for that. For sure the insulation would start to melt before the cable end was hot enough.

The QED Silver Micro speaker wire is only 16 AWG, which may be a bit thin for those connectors. I have heard that soldering onto Rhodium plating is not easy. It requires a high wetting temperature, and depending on the base material plated onto the plating could become damaged. Furthermore, the danger would be that once a proper wetted solder connection has been made, the residual high heat in that connector would remain long enough to melt the insulation of your cable. That cable has a low density polyethylene dielectric, which may have a melting temperature of not much over 100 degrees Celsius. The 40 Watt iron would be enough for the 16 AWG cable, but not enough to heat that connector I think. Also, the speaker wire would dictate the use of silver solder, but I am not sure what would be best for Rhodium.

If I were you I would strip the speaker cable a bit longer, twist the strands tightly together, fold the bare end back onto itself to give it double thickness and then screw down. That speaker cable is silver plated OFC copper instead of solid silver, so should be hard enough to screw onto.

Definitely *do not* tin the tip of the wire and then screw. Solder will suffer from (slow) plastic deformation when under stress, so your connection would ultimately get loose after a while.


----------



## derbigpr

I re-cabled my old Sennheiser HD202's which I use pretty much 80% of the time while doing anything on the computer, the stock wire failed so many times I can't even remember how many times I had to shorten it and solder it again. Well, not anymore.  I got a real cable now! Very overkill, but I don't care.
  
 It's a  4 meter long Sommer Cable Onyx instrument cable, same manufacturer that makes the cables for the Beyerdynamic T1's, and the cables are pretty much identical in size, feel, looks, etc. T1 cable is slightly heavier and stiffer, while the Onyx is more flexible, because, obviously, T1 cable has double the amount of wires inside since it's a balanced cable.  I've terminated it in a fully metal Adam Hall 6,35mm professional stereo jack, feels very high quality, nice to work with, big holes on the soldering plates to pull the cable trough, etc.
  


Spoiler: Pics



 
  



  
  
  
  
 So...now I have headphones that cost less than their cable, and weigh  less than the cable. But man do they sound better. I don't think I've ever heard an improvement like this by changing a cable in any system before. These headphones totally transformed. They were always my favorite budget all around headphone, but this elevated them from being "great for 50€" to "great for 100€. Bass is so much deeper, tighter and stronger, mids fuller, and highs are clear and  strong now, so much more detailed and spacious sounding, while the overall sound is still retaining the fullness and texture that makes these cans so lovable. I didn't re-cable these headphones to get better  sound, I did it to get a durable cable because I throw them around every day, all day long, but this improvement makes these headphones a must have.


----------



## 2leftears

brianbeers said:


> Do ya'll use different irons for speaker vs. interconnect / headphone cable?




Sorry, forgot to answer that part;

The iron I pick depends on the task at hand and the type of solder I am using. As I do mostly electronics I use low voltage irons.

I have an older type Weller 50Watt temperature controlled solder station with iron tips suitable for tin/lead solder. I would not use that iron for lead-free solder as those tips wouldn't last long.

For lead-free solder I use another modern 60Watt temperature controlled solder station, which has tips formulated for use with lead-free solder.

The tips I choose depending on the connection I am making. For small connections (thin wire, component leads, small PCB traces etc.) I use a longer thin tip. For more bulky items (thick traces, thick wire & component leads, connectors etc. I use a shorter thicker tip which has more heat capacity.

The type of solder I use depends on what I am soldering. For repairs on older boards I use 60/40 tin/lead. For modern boards/components I use lead-free solder (I hate that stuff!). For soldering onto gold / silver plated components I use silver solder.


----------



## 2leftears

derbigpr said:


> I re-cabled my old Sennheiser HD202's which I use pretty much 80% of the time while doing anything on the computer, the stock wire failed so many times I can't even remember how many times I had to shorten it and solder it again. Well, not anymore.  I got a real cable now! Very overkill, but I don't care.
> 
> It's a  4 meter long Sommer Cable Onyx instrument cable, same manufacturer that makes the cables for the Beyerdynamic T1's, and the cables are pretty much identical in size, feel, looks, etc. T1 cable is slightly heavier and stiffer, while the Onyx is more flexible, because, obviously, T1 cable has double the amount of wires inside since it's a balanced cable.  I've terminated it in a fully metal Adam Hall 6,35mm professional stereo jack, feels very high quality, nice to work with, big holes on the soldering plates to pull the cable trough, etc.
> 
> So...now I have headphones that cost less than their cable, and weigh  less than the cable. But man do they sound better. I don't think I've ever heard an improvement like this by changing a cable in any system before. These headphones totally transformed. They were always my favorite budget all around headphone, but this elevated them from being "great for 50€" to "great for 100€. Bass is so much deeper, tighter and stronger, mids fuller, and highs are clear and  strong now, so much more detailed and spacious sounding, while the overall sound is still retaining the fullness and texture that makes these cans so lovable. I didn't re-cable these headphones to get better  sound, I did it to get a durable cable because I throw them around every day, all day long, but this improvement makes these headphones a must have.




Great result!

Did you put a strain relief inside the capsules to take the stress off the solder connections?


----------



## derbigpr

2leftears said:


> Great result!
> 
> Did you put a strain relief inside the capsules to take the stress off the solder connections?


 
  
  
 Nope, just made knot with a cable and that prevents it from getting pulled on, it's very tight, I could hardly close the ear cup, and the wires  inside the cup are twice as long as they need to be in case they do get pulled on. But if this cable is anything like the one on the T1's, I don't worry about it at all, you could probably make a suspension bridge out of them, that's how strong they are.


----------



## 2leftears

derbigpr said:


> But if this cable is anything like the one on the T1's, I don't worry about it at all, you could probably make a suspension bridge out of them, that's how strong they are.




That Sir, I would like to see... (and the local authority's reaction when they see the bill )


----------



## derbigpr

2leftears said:


> That Sir, I would like to see... (and the local authority's reaction when they see the bill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think the metal cables used in construction are still a bit more expensive per meter.


----------



## 2leftears

derbigpr said:


> I think the metal cables used in construction are still a bit more expensive per meter.


 
 I was comparing it with the single strands of steel that make up the cables of suspension bridges.  You would need to twist loads of T1 cables together to make up a single cable.  Say 1,000 or so T1 cables would make three metres of bridge cable...
  
 In any case,  I think you should be first to drive across it.


----------



## DJScope

26AWG SPC wire 3.5mm REAN jack to mini XLR y split.


----------



## 2leftears

mini XLR?
  
 I learn something new every day...


----------



## derbigpr

2leftears said:


> In any case,  I think you should be first to drive across it.


 
  
  
 Sure, I don't care if it snaps, after all, I'm a fairy and I can fly.


----------



## DJScope

2leftears said:


> mini XLR?
> 
> I learn something new every day...


 
  
 They use those on Audeze and ZMF headphones.


----------



## ThurstonX

djscope said:


> They use those on Audeze and ZMF headphones.


 
  
 A few AKGs, too.


----------



## jodgey4

Built this little aux cable for X1's tonight... I'm not the most handy but I had fun. Got a new soldering station... loving it! Cardas silver solder, DHC connectors, paracord, Mogami 2893, 3 strand. A little dab of hot glue or two. I use the candle for heating and fusing... I got a more interesting crappy cell pic with it as the light for the photo, too. Relaxing as well .


----------



## Arty McGhee

got some work done today
 stripped out the grado innards (nice copper)
 sleeved in paracord
mahogany cups sound amazing


----------



## Edwii

I ordered some Canare L-4E6S. I have some 550lbs 7 Strand paracord; Will I be able to sleeve the L-4E6S with it?  If not what do I use?


----------



## GrindingThud

A pair of conductors after the split will fit easily in paracord. Use a coat hanger to thread it. 
Lots of ideas in the questions thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread/3210#post_11233024



edwii said:


> I ordered some Canare L-4E6S. I have some 550lbs 7 Strand paracord; Will I be able to sleeve the L-4E6S with it?  If not what do I use?


----------



## Edwii

grindingthud said:


> A pair of conductors after the split will fit easily in paracord. Use a coat hanger to thread it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 SIgh, I meant to post in that thread but mis-clicked with out looking. 
  
 I just want to confirm we're on the same page about this;  I don't know if I ordered the right type of paracord,
 http://www.boredparacord.com/collections/patterns/products/snake-skin
 The paracord I have is about 2mm-3mm in diameter. I cant even get a 1/4 trs tip plug to fit in it (as a test).   
 Is the "slit" something I'm missing?  All i did was cut a bit off and pull out the white filling.


----------



## GrindingThud

Yep, a pair of L4E6S conductors and the LE46S string (but without the paper filler) will fit in 550 type III paracord with the 7 strands/filler removed from the paracord.





edwii said:


> SIgh, I meant to post in that thread but mis-clicked with out looking.
> 
> I just want to confirm we're on the same page about this;  I don't know if I ordered the right type of paracord,
> http://www.boredparacord.com/collections/patterns/products/snake-skin
> ...


----------



## Edwii

grindingthud said:


> Yep, a pair of L4E6S conductors and the LE46S string (but without the paper filler) will fit in 550 type III paracord with the 7 strands/filler removed from the paracord.


 

  
 I think I see were we may be on different pages.  I want to cover the entire raw L4E6S from TRS to where it branches into the Y. will that fit into my paracord? if not what do i need to get?


----------



## funch

If you don't mind black, and don't want to hassle with stripping out the strings from paracord, this will work. If you want to cover the whole cable
 including the sleeve, you should use 1/4". If you are going to remove the cover/shielding from the cable, then the 3/16" will work fine.
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231010217812?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## brdlnde

My first DIY cable made for Q701 from *VIABLUE EPC-4* silver plated cable with a *Viablue* black sleeve and heatshrink. *Yarbo GY-3.5GNI* jack plug and *Furutech H118* mini XLR. A little stiff but with excellent sound.

 Next is a USB to mini-USB cable + a new braided headphone cable.


----------



## PETEREK

brdlnde said:


> [COLOR=000000]My first DIY cable made for Q701 from [/COLOR][COLOR=000000]*VIABLUE EPC-4* silver plated cable with a *Viablue* black sleeve and heatshrink. [/COLOR]*Yarbo GY-3.5GNI
> * jack plug and *Furutech H118*
> mini XLR. A little stiff but with excellent sound.
> 
> ...




There are some pretty nice, expensive parts in that cable. Nice! I've wanted to use a furutech mini XLR connector because they look awesome, but can't talk myself into spending damn near 9 times more on one of those than I would spend on an amphenol.


----------



## brdlnde

Thanks. Well I guess the plugs are mostly for their looks and not performance too much. But fun to have some nice components for your own pleasure at least


----------



## PETEREK

You should have left the heat shrink off the connectors for better looks, *IMO*. Especially the Furutech.


----------



## sfo1972

Hello all,
 This is my trial cable for the Audeze LCD3. This is my first cable made to primarily to experiment and learn with tools in my workshop, even though it is much shorter than the final cable, the sound is actually pretty good. I also validated all the connections and connectors that I bought from Amazon to make sure we are good to go.
  
 'Constructive' criticism will be appreciated.


----------



## Arty McGhee

sfo1972 said:


> Hello all,
> This is my trial cable for the Audeze LCD3. This is my first cable made to primarily to experiment and learn with tools in my workshop, even though it is much shorter than the final cable, the sound is actually pretty good. I also validated all the connections and connectors that I bought from Amazon to make sure we are good to go.
> 
> 'Constructive' criticism will be appreciated.


 
 looks great
 try removing the yellow shrink at the y split
 should hold together fine and look real nice


----------



## sfo1972

arty mcghee said:


> looks great
> try removing the yellow shrink at the y split
> should hold together fine and look real nice
> :bigsmile_face:




Thanks. The yellow will definitely go in the final cable. I am planning to build a custom wooden y-split. The cable in this trial is 20awg and the final cable will be 24awg so should be a bit more flexible.


----------



## Anda

derbigpr said:


> It's a  4 meter long Sommer Cable Onyx instrument cable, same manufacturer that makes the cables for the Beyerdynamic T1's, and the cables are pretty much identical in size, feel, looks, etc. T1 cable is slightly heavier and stiffer, while the Onyx is more flexible, because, obviously, T1 cable has double the amount of wires inside since it's a balanced cable.


 
  
 Did you use the shield as ground? Haven't seen that on a headphone before.


----------



## Drsparis

So my internet was down yesterday...


----------



## sfo1972

drsparis said:


> So my internet was down yesterday...




Nice! Did you make that y-Split? Can we get a closeup shot of the y-split?


----------



## Drsparis

sfo1972 said:


> Nice! Did you make that y-Split? Can we get a closeup shot of the y-split?


 
 I did make them! picked up some nice pieces of wood and after about 5 failed attemps (some woods are just too soft... you need a really hard wood for these to hold. Inspiration is quite obvious but changed the shape a bit. 
  

 Sorry for the quality, I don't have a camera and thus these were taken with my phone, and it did not play nice with closeups


----------



## sfo1972

drsparis said:


> I did make them! picked up some nice pieces of wood and after about 5 failed attemps (some woods are just too soft... you need a really hard wood for these to hold. Inspiration is quite obvious but changed the shape a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quality, I don't have a camera and thus these were taken with my phone, and it did not play nice with closeups




Nice work buddy. I picked up zebra wood blanks and will be attempting my own as well. Did you drill the openings at the top in a criss cross to meet at mid point and then a larger drill through from the bottom?
Or were they drilled through top to bottom at an angle?


----------



## Drsparis

sfo1972 said:


> Nice work buddy. I picked up zebra wood blanks and will be attempting my own as well. Did you drill the openings at the top in a criss cross to meet at mid point and then a larger drill through from the bottom?
> Or were they drilled through top to bottom at an angle?


 
 Drill very slowly with the Zebra wood, it didin't end up working for me as it had hard parts and soft parts... and they kept splitting, I gave up ....
  
 First start out with a "diamond without a tip" shape maybe 1/8th of a inch bigger on every side bigger than the piece you want like so
  

  
  
 Red lines being theoretical drill holes. 
 You want to start out bigger to maintain integrity of the piece (Sand it down with a belt sander to the size you want.
  
 Also notice how I have the top triangle at 90 degree angles with the drill holes, this way you line up the top part horizontally in a vice, and drill straight down  Then you just have to cut off that top triangle and sand down to oblivion with a belt sander making sur not to press too hard (and try to have a fine grain) or it will burn the wood.
  
 Cheers,
  (I'm not that great with explanations and don't have much time, please feel free to ask any other questions if its not quite clear)


----------



## 020Assassin

drsparis said:


> So my internet was down yesterday...


 
 Idle hands.... make lots of cables...


----------



## Drsparis

020assassin said:


> Idle hands.... make lots of cables...




Hehe, one thing that helped a Lot was the fact that I ordered 440 paracord, big enough to feed the 26 gauge wire from the opening of the paracord without having to feed inch by inch.... Took about a minute per 7 foot length  it's juuuuuuust loose enough


----------



## sfo1972

drsparis said:


> Drill very slowly with the Zebra wood, it didin't end up working for me as it had hard parts and soft parts... and they kept splitting, I gave up ....
> 
> First start out with a "diamond without a tip" shape maybe 1/8th of a inch bigger on every side bigger than the piece you want like so
> 
> ...




Wow that's great. Thank you for taking the time to explain and diagram your steps. I really appreciate it buddy 

I will try a sample this weekend, planning to make it round. Let's see how it goes, will keep you posted.

Cheers


----------



## Arty McGhee

020assassin said:


> Idle hands.... make lots of cables...




Great looking stuff
Love the purple and black 
Nice woodwork too
I did one with a metal fitting
and it's kinda whacking me in the chest
not so much with the wood?


----------



## Drsparis

arty mcghee said:


> Great looking stuff
> Love the purple and black
> Nice woodwork too
> I did one with a metal fitting
> ...




Not done yet, so I haven't tried them out actually, but they are pretty dark light, I doubt they will be a bother !


----------



## scizzro

First attempt at braiding with 4 conductors. Next time I'm going to pick some lighter color paracord. I'm at the y-split and have to decide if I want to use some kind of splitter or just stop braiding and start twisting.


----------



## PETEREK

Nice! I vote just twist without a splitter. It's lighter weight and the splitter serves no purpose other than a different look. 

TrollDragon agrees with me. Haha


----------



## Arty McGhee

no splitter
 try it, i think it looks better
 and nothing whacking you in the chest


----------



## brianbeers

2leftears said:


> For speaker cable I generally prefer screw connections. I have 10 AWG at home which would need some serious heat to get to a good wetting temperature. My 50W temperature controlled iron would not be sufficient for that. For sure the insulation would start to melt before the cable end was hot enough.
> 
> The QED Silver Micro speaker wire is only 16 AWG, which may be a bit thin for those connectors. I have heard that soldering onto Rhodium plating is not easy. It requires a high wetting temperature, and depending on the base material plated onto the plating could become damaged. Furthermore, the danger would be that once a proper wetted solder connection has been made, the residual high heat in that connector would remain long enough to melt the insulation of your cable. That cable has a low density polyethylene dielectric, which may have a melting temperature of not much over 100 degrees Celsius. The 40 Watt iron would be enough for the 16 AWG cable, but not enough to heat that connector I think. Also, the speaker wire would dictate the use of silver solder, but I am not sure what would be best for Rhodium.
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you so much for the detailed reply - much appreciated!
 I'll fold it back on itself... screw down...  and snap some photos of the end result. 
 Great info, thanks again.


----------



## scizzro

peterek said:


> Nice! I vote just twist without a splitter. It's lighter weight and the splitter serves no purpose other than a different look


 
 Yeah, I think I'm gonna go that route.
  
 When I solder stuff for electronics, I usually tin both pieces then just join them together, letting the solder be a conductor (rather than wrapping the wire around the pin and covering the connection). I've read in posts here that you shouldn't do that for audio gear... Do you know if it makes a difference?


----------



## PETEREK

I normally tin the wire but not the connectors. I heat both together and add solder to them both when they're joined. I personally doubt you'd hear a difference.


----------



## Armaegis

Ideally you want an actual mechanical and electrical connection between your components, not just a solder bridge. Maybe not noticeable in a lower power analog domain, but I wouldn't be comfortable at the digital end.


----------



## Drsparis

peterek said:


> Nice! I vote just twist without a splitter. It's lighter weight and the splitter serves no purpose other than a different look.
> 
> TrollDragon agrees with me. Haha




I'll let you guys know in a couple of weeks if I agree too lol, I'm secretly scared that the splitters might bug me, even though they look Sexy lol.


----------



## dgcrane

drsparis said:


> I'll let you guys know in a couple of weeks if I agree too lol, I'm secretly scared that the splitters might bug me, even though they look Sexy lol.




I assume you included at least one of those cables you made with my new headband ??


----------



## Drsparis

dgcrane said:


> I assume you included at least one of those cables you made with my new headband ??




Haha, so many choices I didin't know what color to give you, stressed out and didin't include any of them, sorry . Sent it out earlier, you should be able to pimp out those new RS1e's soon enough!


----------



## Drsparis

peterek said:


> Splitters don't bother me a bit really, I mostly wear over ears so the tiny bit of extra weight is unnoticeable to me.
> 
> They serve no purpose in a cable that is braided the whole way, but when you braid part of the way and then switch to a single sleeve, or use one sleeve before the Y-split in general, a splitter is necessary.
> 
> ...




Nicely put, and I have to say, I loooooooove the branding on those T50rp's!

Yea i only did it because I was completely taken by the Norne ones, they add a little something something.... Especially since I made mine myself!


----------



## PETEREK

drsparis said:


> Nicely put, and I have to say, I loooooooove the branding on those T50rp's!


 
 Thanks! It takes some time to do it.I like the way it comes out when they're finished though


----------



## sfo1972

scizzro said:


> First attempt at braiding with 4 conductors. Next time I'm going to pick some lighter color paracord. I'm at the y-split and have to decide if I want to use some kind of splitter or just stop braiding and start twisting.


 

 Good job on the braiding buddy. This is 26AWG fed through 440 Parachord?


----------



## sfo1972

scizzro said:


> Yeah, I think I'm gonna go that route.
> 
> When I solder stuff for electronics, I usually tin both pieces then just join them together, letting the solder be a conductor (rather than wrapping the wire around the pin and covering the connection). I've read in posts here that you shouldn't do that for audio gear... Do you know if it makes a difference?


 

 I don't wrap the wire and solder on top of it. It actually makes for a weak connection that way. The proper way is to heat the pin on one end, place the solder on the pin directly allowing it to melt. Meaning the pin heats up to the point of melting the solder, which is the tinning part that you referred to earlier. I do the same with the wire and then join the two together.
  
 Makes a solid connection that is difficult to break. I found that wrapping wires and then soldering on top of them just covers them with solder and wire movement has a tendency to break that joint and cause problems.


----------



## sfo1972

peterek said:


> Splitters don't bother me a bit really, I mostly wear over ears so the tiny bit of extra weight is unnoticeable to me.
> 
> They serve no purpose in a cable that is braided the whole way, but when you braid part of the way and then switch to a single sleeve, or use one sleeve before the Y-split in general, a splitter is necessary.
> 
> ...


 

 Good looking cables, especially the red color. What gauge and what parachord number?


----------



## PETEREK

26awg and type 1 paracord. Thanks!


----------



## scizzro

Ended up not using a splitter, just started twisting. I thought I would have trouble getting it to stay twisted, but it's holding like a champ. Just waiting for a couple more things to arrive in the mail and I can finish it up.
  

  

  


sfo1972 said:


> Good job on the braiding buddy. This is 26AWG fed through 440 Parachord?


 
 This is type 550 paracord, the wire is 24 AWG stranded. It's a little rigid, I think 26 or 28 would have been better.


----------



## 020Assassin

scizzro said:


> Ended up not using a splitter, just started twisting. I thought I would have trouble getting it to stay twisted, but it's holding like a champ. Just waiting for a couple more things to arrive in the mail and I can finish it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like it. Much cleaner look.


----------



## Arty McGhee

got some bits and baubles from china
 made a new mini-xlr cable for my t50rp
 mr. skull isnt't really a y split more of a slider
 or a really bad bolo tie


----------



## DJScope

arty mcghee said:


> got some bits and baubles from china
> made a new mini-xlr cable for my t50rp
> mr. skull isnt't really a y split more of a slider
> or a really bad bolo tie




That is epic! Where'd you get that skull from?


----------



## 020Assassin

djscope said:


> That is epic! Where'd you get that skull from?


 

 I saw those kind of baubles in an online paracord shop. The skull is cool!


----------



## gto88

absolutely cool and creative  using the skull as y-splitter.


----------



## Arty McGhee

gto88 said:


> absolutely cool and creative  using the skull as y-splitter.


 
 thanks 
 i got a bag of them off
 aliexpress for like 6 bucks
 thought it might work
 makes for a good slider too


----------



## Mad Max

Last month's microphone cable.  Amphenols, nylon sleeve, and Mogami 2549.


----------



## Arty McGhee

rebraided one my grado cables
 wasn't happy with the original results
 looks a lot better now
 waiting for the blizzard to hit
 no work tomorrow


----------



## brdlnde

Hi guys,
  
 I have finished my AKG Q701 second cable. I wanted a lighter and more flexible cable and ended up with the following;
  
 24AWG silver plated copper wire - braided 3 wires
 Yarbo & Furutech plugs
  
 Very clean.
  
 I also made a USB to mini USB cable with gold plated ends. Made out of VIABLUE EPC-4 Silver cable and a black nylon braid.
  
 Hope you guys like it. Comments much appreciated.


----------



## sfo1972

brdlnde said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have finished my AKG Q701 second cable. I wanted a lighter and more flexible cable and ended up with the following;
> 
> ...


 

 Good work buddy! Gorgeous cables. Some mighty fine craftsmanship...


----------



## Podster

Yes, very nice looking and clean work sfo. I've never had the Q701's but I do have the 702's and my factory cable is pretty flexible, most silver wires I've tried like that are fairly stiff?


----------



## sfo1972

podster said:


> Yes, very nice looking and clean work sfo. I've never had the Q701's but I do have the 702's and my factory cable is pretty flexible, most silver wires I've tried like that are fairly stiff?


 

 Interesting that you mention the stiffness of the cable. I built a test cable with AWG20, brass-silver plated, and that was somewhat stiff. I am building an AWG24 Copper-silver plated cable now for my LCD3s and I find it much more flexible. Albeit, only 7 strands vs the 19strands in the AWG20, but my point is that for headphone AMP listening sitting on your couch or your lounge chair, does it really matter?
  
 I have noticed that a lot of people pay attention to the flexibility of the cable, and I am curious as to the reason?
  
 cheers


----------



## Podster

It's all subjective really, my reasoning is the flexible cable lays on and across objects easy and usually but not always moves with you. I found stiff cabling especially on IEM's would dislodge my ear pieces from time to time because if they bumped (which sometimes introduced cable sounds as well) some other object they did not give but rather push off. Don't get me wrong I like your cable and bet the silver sounds sweet


----------



## brdlnde

Thanks for the liking of my cable(s). It is stiffer than the stock AKG cable, but surely a lot better and indeed more visually pleasing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I would of course love to have a super flexible cable, but not sure how to achieve that with a nice apperance as well.
  
 Thanks !


----------



## Podster

You bet brd, keep up the good work
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Meant to put your initials in the response above but got a call and flaked


----------



## musicinmymind

brdlnde said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have finished my AKG Q701 second cable. I wanted a lighter and more flexible cable and ended up with the following;
> 
> ...


 
  
 it looks awesome, can you please give the link to head shrink you are using for USB cable.


----------



## brdlnde

Here you go. It's thick and has a glue-like layer on the inside to stick. I like its thickness 


http://www.moddiy.com/search.php?search_query=DLHS-41&x=0&y=0


----------



## brdlnde

Sorry for this continuos spam, but I just finished my 9-braid USB 3 cable; USB to micro USB. Hardest part was probably the braiding. Works like a charm, and pretty indeed.


----------



## Mad Max

brdlnde said:


> Sorry for this continuos spam, but I just finished my 9-braid USB 3 cable; USB to micro USB. Hardest part was probably the braiding. Works like a charm, and pretty indeed.
> ...


 
  
 Absolutely okay.


----------



## scizzro

brdlnde said:


> Sorry for this continuos spam, but I just finished my 9-braid USB 3 cable; USB to micro USB. Hardest part was probably the braiding. Works like a charm, and pretty indeed.


 
 Great looking cables man, very clean and professional looking. Finally finished my first cable ever. Soldering these Sennheiser connectors was a serious pain!


----------



## sfo1972

scizzro said:


> Great looking cables man, very clean and professional looking. Finally finished my first cable ever. Soldering these Sennheiser connectors was a serious pain!


 

 Sorry this is off topic, but @scizzro your avatar completely cracked me up. What episode is this from and what caused Kostanza's conniption fit?


----------



## Arty McGhee

>


 
 is this your first cable?
 nice work... my first didn't look like that
 good work


----------



## brdlnde

scizzro said:


> Great looking cables man, very clean and professional looking. Finally finished my first cable ever. Soldering these Sennheiser connectors was a serious pain!


 
 Great cable man and great braiding


----------



## musicinmymind

scizzro said:


> brdlnde said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for this continuos spam, but I just finished my 9-braid USB 3 cable; USB to micro USB. Hardest part was probably the braiding. Works like a charm, and pretty indeed.
> ...


 
  
 your's also great looking cable, is it *Litz* braiding? also what is fourth color of paracord? only blue, black and white are visible


----------



## MrEleventy

musicinmymind said:


> your's also great looking cable, is it *Litz*
> braiding? also what is fourth color of paracord? only blue, black and white are visible


He used black twice. Take a look at the HD600/650 connectors


----------



## scizzro

musicinmymind said:


> your's also great looking cable, is it *Litz* braiding? also what is fourth color of paracord? only blue, black and white are visible


 

 Like MrEleventy said, I used Black x2, Navy and Slate Grey. I was trying to match the color of the plastic on the HD600. The wire isn't litz, no. I used 24 AWG stranded UPOCC copper from SonicCraft. Probably overkill but it was pretty cheap.


----------



## Mad Max

Awesome job, scizzro.  My first cable sure didn't look that good, plus the color scheme is very nice.


----------



## scizzro

sfo1972 said:


> Sorry this is off topic, but @scizzro your avatar completely cracked me up. What episode is this from and what caused Kostanza's conniption fit?


 
 Haha I wish I knew. Knowing George, it was probably something completely vain and meaningless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 "I was in the pool! I WAS IN THE POOL!!!"
  
  


mad max said:


> Awesome job, scizzro.  My first cable sure didn't look that good, plus the color scheme is very nice.


 
 Thanks man, it definitely turned out better than I expected. I made a few mistakes (don't forget the heat shrink before you solder a connector...) but I learned from them.


----------



## sfo1972

scizzro said:


> Haha I wish I knew. Knowing George, it was probably something completely vain and meaningless
> 
> 
> "I was in the pool! I WAS IN THE POOL!!!"




lol. That's from the Hampton's episode.


----------



## Mad Max

scizzro said:


> Haha I wish I knew. Knowing George, it was probably something completely vain and meaningless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That most likely happens to everyone.  I get a little pissed with myself on the rare occasion that I forget.


----------



## sfo1972

Ok folks - after many weeks of working at it, I finally produced my Audeze LCD3s cable - Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## 020Assassin

Is that wooden splitter a white piece from a game of checkers?


----------



## sfo1972

020assassin said:


> Is that wooden splitter a white piece from a game of checkers?




Lol. Not checkers.

It's zebra wood blanks, glued together, then cut to the round shape. The inlay has an Apollo 13 mission pin. 

All custom made by hand my friend in my workshop.


----------



## 020Assassin

sfo1972 said:


> Lol. Not checkers.
> 
> It's zebra wood blanks, glued together, then cut to the round shape. The inlay has an Apollo 13 mission pin.
> 
> All custom made by hand my friend in my workshop.




Nice work. Great cable too.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Toxic Cables new custom splitters.


----------



## Rem0o

Would be great for my little cable project!


----------



## acain

brdlnde said:


> Sorry for this continuos spam, but I just finished my 9-braid USB 3 cable; USB to micro USB. Hardest part was probably the braiding. Works like a charm, and pretty indeed.


 

 When I get into more then 5 wires I get confused and cant remember where I left off.


----------



## PETEREK

Looks like I won't be posting any more cables pictures until these are a couple pages back


----------



## Edwii

Finnished my very first cable; The Sennheiser "Offset cable:  
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 If you're wondering what those plastic things are, they are lego.


----------



## jodgey4

Creative!!! You just like the single sided look or?


----------



## Mad Max

Single-sided is more convenient.


----------



## PETEREK

Awesome idea man. I like single sided for gaming but dual entry for when I'm listening to music only.


----------



## Toxic Cables

rem0o said:


> Would be great for my little cable project!


 
 PM me your address, will send you one.


----------



## Worth

What is the name of the splitter on your website? I'm making a cable for my Alpha Dogs and might want to pick one up.
  
 Edit: Lol, forgot to quote Toxic Cables


----------



## Toxic Cables

worth said:


> What is the name of the splitter on your website? I'm making a cable for my Alpha Dogs and might want to pick one up.
> 
> Edit: Lol, forgot to quote Toxic Cables


 
 Sorry, not listed it yet on the site.
  
 I will list all DIY gear this weekend for sure.


----------



## Worth

toxic cables said:


> Sorry, not listed it yet on the site.
> 
> I will list all DIY gear this weekend for sure.


 

 Price?


----------



## bigalila

My first cable.  I'm actually in the process of making a few.  This was my proof of concept / practice cable.  I'm converting all of my HPs to dual entry, detachable cable with MCX connectors on the HPs.  I'm still waiting on the MCX connectors to get here.  I'll end up having four cables total.  All of them will be constructed using Mogami 2893 and 2697.  I'm leaving the shielding on and covering with tech flex.  This cable is a 6 foot cable unbalanced with Amphenol  TRS (for my bedroom rig).  Next will be a 10 foot version of the same for chilling in the living room.  There will be a 4 foot cable with 3.5mm termination, and finally a 6 foot balanced cable with XLR termination.  The splitter is a cork that I tuned on the lathe and is epoxied to the cable.  Enjoy!


----------



## Mad Max

Nice, though more lighting would have made it look even nicer in the photo.


----------



## bigalila

mad max said:


> Nice, though more lighting would have made it look even nicer in the photo.


 

 Yeah, better pics will come when I start the dual entry conversions on the HPs.


----------



## MrEleventy

bigalila said:


> My first cable.  I'm actually in the process of making a few.  This was my proof of concept / practice cable.  I'm converting all of my HPs to dual entry, detachable cable with MCX connectors on the HPs.  I'm still waiting on the MCX connectors to get here.  I'll end up having four cables total.  All of them will be constructed using Mogami 2893 and 2697.  I'm leaving the shielding on and covering with tech flex.  This cable is a 6 foot cable unbalanced with Amphenol  TRS (for my bedroom rig).  Next will be a 10 foot version of the same for chilling in the living room.  There will be a 4 foot cable with 3.5mm termination, and finally a 6 foot balanced cable with XLR termination.  *The splitter is a cork that I tuned on the lathe and is epoxied to the cable.*  Enjoy!


At first glance, I thought you used a sausage link. lol Good job. I should really order the supplies and recable my D2000s. They've been sitting in my desk for months now...


----------



## bigalila

mreleventy said:


> At first glance, I thought you used a sausage link. lol Good job. I should really order the supplies and recable my D2000s. They've been sitting in my desk for months now...


 

 It does kind of look like a sausage! I guess it should have made it shorter. lesson learned for the next cable.


----------



## Toxic Cables

.


----------



## BillsonChang007

My AKG K702/65 is 100% complete! Using duo 24AWG copper wire silver plated telfon cable for each channel, the result is very impressive IMO.


----------



## Worth

toxic cables said:


> .



Bummer. I already have all my stuff.


----------



## DJScope

Update on the cable I was working on ealier for a fellow Head-Fier. In it's complete form now:
  
 So for specs:

For ZMF Blackwood (also fits Audeze LCD-2)
just over 1.2m in length.
3.5mm by REAN/Neutrik (gold plated) source end.
2x Mini-XLR by Switchcraft (gold plated pins) headphone end.
Quad round braid 26AWG silver plated copper wire by Pro Power (Aussie Company)
Black with white reflector strips 4mm paracord (550lb).
99% silver solder.


----------



## sfo1972

billsonchang007 said:


> My AKG K702/65 is 100% complete! Using duo 24AWG copper wire silver plated telfon cable for each channel, the result is very impressive IMO.


 
 Very nice braiding work buddy!!


----------



## sfo1972

djscope said:


> Update on the cable I was working on ealier for a fellow Head-Fier. In it's complete form now:
> 
> So for specs:
> 
> ...


 

 Nice work. I like the clean look of the Y splitter. The mini xlrs red and black are a great way for right/left signifiers. I used heat shrink on the cable with a short 1/4" red and white sleeve to signify right from left.  How was the paracord feeding experience?
  
 cheers


----------



## DJScope

sfo1972 said:


> Nice work. I like the clean look of the Y splitter. The mini xlrs red and black are a great way for right/left signifiers. I used heat shrink on the cable with a short 1/4" red and white sleeve to signify right from left.  How was the paracord feeding experience?
> 
> cheers


 
  
 I use a 4 piece heat shrink for the Y split. 5mm heat shrink on each of the paracord ends, as close together as you get get them and then 1 piece of 6mm over all 3 the stitch them together, making sure that the end lines up with the end of the heatshrink closest to the source end. Turns out very tight and strong.
  
 The wire I use is is PTFE insulated so it's very smooth and in most cases the paracord just glide over the top of it. Instead of taping off the leading end, I just bend the wires over to have a smooth point at the start; the wire pretty much just falls through the paracord. But you always get a snag here and there, so you have to revert to the dreadful inch worm method. Either way, it's 100x easier than silicone or rubber insulated wire.


----------



## BillsonChang007

sfo1972 said:


> Very nice braiding work buddy!!


 
 Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am putting them up for sale for the cost I paid for the materials as I wanna try a diff color hehe


----------



## gipsy

First atempt in cable DIY. Quad star from Sommer cable, cheap rope, core pulled out...


----------



## Furco

Some bling for a lady?

Reinforced 10 strand Cat5 copper 4-wire braid 
54" in length with 1.1ohms if resistance
9 + 1 orange/silver glass beads with 1 acting as the adjustable choker
"Orange" Sennheiser plug
MMCX connectors
#12 clear acoustic tubing for strain relief
12lbs pull strength for 2 wires leading to cIEMs


----------



## zakaiya

This thread is blessed! I have gone through 50% of the pages and I have been blown away! This is the best thread on the next and i can't wait to start constructing some cables of  my own. Never again will i buy the overpriced, generic crap from the local retailers. Unless it's on sale of course e.e.


----------



## bigalila

Made some 6 inch interconnects for my bedroom rig.  Mini RCA jacks I got from Ebay, Mogami W2697, and Techflex sleeve.  They aren't the prettiest, but they sound good.  They measure out at 3.2-3.5 mOhms.  That's not too high, and balanced enough for my bedroom rig.  Now I've got to make a USB cable to match.


----------



## sfo1972

bigalila said:


> Made some 6 inch interconnects for my bedroom rig.  Mini RCA jacks I got from Ebay, Mogami W2697, and Techflex sleeve.  They aren't the prettiest, but they sound good.  They measure out at 3.2-3.5 mOhms.  That's not too high, and balanced enough for my bedroom rig.  Now I've got to make a USB cable to match.


 

 Nice work. Did you get the techflex from amazon or eBay? What gauge wire did you use?


----------



## bigalila

sfo1972 said:


> Nice work. Did you get the techflex from amazon or eBay? What gauge wire did you use?


 

 I got it from redco.  The cable is Mogami W2697, it has 28ga wires inside.  I could have went a little larger, but I had that laying around and was bored.


----------



## bigalila

Got MCX connectors in that I ordered and decided to start my dual entry detachable cable mods on my beloved ATH AD900's.  I'm going to post the whole conversion.  Enjoy!
  
 Started off by taking the headphones apart of course.  That's a lot of pieces!
  

  
 The hole on the left cup that the old cable went through was too big!  I filled the hole with some JB Weld, let cure, and drilled it to my desired size.  For the other side I just drilled the hole needed.  The little MCX connectors fit pretty well.
  

  
 I painted the grills while I had them apart.  I always liked the purple AD700 grills, so I went with a similar color.  The male MCX connectors are tiny too.  I ended up putting a second layer of shrink wrap over them to give a little more surface to grip.
  

  
 They go in with a little click and hold rather well.
  

  
 The finished HP's on the stand I'm working on for them.  The purple really pops when the light hits it right.
  

  
 Plugged into my little Schiit stack in the bedroom ready for some head time!!!  You can see the little strip of red shrink wrap I put between to pieces of black to mark the right side.  I pulled the black pieces up tight to the red while they were still hot and there is almost no seam.
  

  
 If you look back a couple pages you'll see this cable before the MCX connectors.


----------



## 020Assassin

bigalila said:


> Plugged into my little Schiit stack in the bedroom ready for some head time!!!  You can see the little strip of red shrink wrap I put between to pieces of black to mark the right side.  I pulled the black pieces up tight to the red while they were still hot and there is almost no seam.


 
 Nice job. I like seeing these personalized headphones! I also like the subtle red shrink wrap you used to mark the right side.


----------



## bigalila

020assassin said:


> Nice job. I like seeing these personalized headphones! I also like the subtle red shrink wrap you used to mark the right side.


 

 Thank you.  I had a lot of fun redoing these HP's.  They are definitely more attractive now than when they were all black and grey.  I'm going to do my DT880's next.  Waiting on more connectors to come in first though.  I wanted to test these MCX connectors out before I buy a bunch of them.


----------



## Furco

Maybe I should take this project somewhere else. Something tells me this is about to get exponentially more difficult. 



Trying to braid 8 wires on my homemade marudi. The wire itself is 35 x 0.05 mm (35/44) Litz wire with silk insulation. The insulation is actually seperating as I'm braiding it. Not sure how functional this one is going to be.


----------



## brdlnde

Love your cats! 
  
 Where did you purchase your silk insulation? Maybe a quality issue? I would love to try out silk or cotton to see if the cable gets more flexible compared to plastic.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## ThurstonX

020assassin said:


> Nice job. I like seeing these personalized headphones! I also like the subtle red shrink wrap you used to mark the right side.


 
  
 +1, esp. on the thin band of heat shrink.  I marked my two HiFiMAN cables that way.  Much nicer than all red, IMO.


----------



## Arty McGhee

bigalila said:


> Thank you.  I had a lot of fun redoing these HP's.  They are definitely more attractive now than when they were all black and grey.  I'm going to do my DT880's next.  Waiting on more connectors to come in first though.  I wanted to test these MCX connectors out before I buy a bunch of them.


 
 very nice
 clean work


----------



## musicinmymind

furco said:


> Maybe I should take this project somewhere else. Something tells me this is about to get exponentially more difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to braid 8 wires on my homemade marudi. The wire itself is 35 x 0.05 mm (35/44) Litz wire with silk insulation. The insulation is actually seperating as I'm braiding it. Not sure how functional this one is going to be.


 
  
 Cute cats 
  
 where did you get the Litz wires from, Mikes Electronics ?


----------



## bigalila

arty mcghee said:


> very nice
> clean work


 

 Thanks, glad you like them.
  
 Quote:


thurstonx said:


> +1, esp. on the thin band of heat shrink.  I marked my two HiFiMAN cables that way.  Much nicer than all red, IMO.



  
 Thanks for liking my work.  I agree on the marking too.  I've seen a lot of cables with red ends, but it just looks off.  My first idea was to got with red and blue for right and left, but it didn't look good either.


----------



## Kamakahah

bigalila said:


> Thank you.  I had a lot of fun redoing these HP's.  They are definitely more attractive now than when they were all black and grey.  I'm going to do my DT880's next.  Waiting on more connectors to come in first though.  I wanted to test these MCX connectors out before I buy a bunch of them.




Let us know how they hold up. Great work.


----------



## brianbeers

Nucleotide interconnects - Viablue plugs - Paracord 150


----------



## bigalila

kamakahah said:


> Let us know how they hold up. Great work.


 

 Will do.  I hope they hold up well because I really like the little guys.


----------



## bigalila

brianbeers said:


> Nucleotide interconnects - Viablue plugs - Paracord 150


 

 What wire did you use?


----------



## Furco

musicinmymind said:


> Cute cats
> 
> where did you get the Litz wires from, Mikes Electronics ?




Got this litz wire of EBay seller elecmemts13

It's evidently used for making ham radio loop coils. 

Here's what the braid looks like thus far. I mentioned earlier the silk insulation was separating. You can see the copper showing through the braid. The wire is enamel coates so at least there is some protection from shorting but I'll probably put this in the "Did not work" bucket.



The overall width of 8 wires in this braid is a hair shy of the width of a nickel and the silk seems to be pretty supple. It's definitly not stiff and is easily bendable.


----------



## brianbeers

bigalila said:


> What wire did you use?




double helix cables nucleotide


----------



## Arty McGhee

furco said:


> Got this litz wire of EBay seller elecmemts13
> 
> It's evidently used for making ham radio loop coils.
> 
> ...


 
 nice braid
 too bad the silk didn't work
 just ordered some of the mike's electronics stuff
 to play with.. i'll post my results
 i ordered a few different sizes to try
 i bought a total of 60 ft for about 30 bucks or about 50 cents a foot
 a quick search came up with 2 on-line headphone cable retailers
 charging about 10 bucks a foot and around 300 bucks for a finished cable
 that doesn't bother me as much as the claims that reducing the skin-effect
 as litz wire does results in improved soundstage and bass response 
  
 buyer beware


----------



## DJScope

Just got one of these! =D



Best purchase I've ever made!


----------



## Stillhart

peterek said:


> Just a mini XLR, right?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Did you make that?  Would you mind PM'ing me the parts you used?  I have one that someone made for me, but I'd love to know how to make my own.


----------



## DJScope

HD650 cable for a mate.


----------



## theodoro

My first cables  I'm very pleased with the result. The photos are a bit flashy, but in person they look even better.  
 I'll make one more pair of RCAs  and then i will recable my HD600 and beyerdynamic DT990 pros.  Guys, thanks for all the help. Without you i wouldn't be able to make these cables 

 (I bought the RCA connectors and the sleeving from e-bay and the cable is Mogami 2549.)


----------



## Furco

djscope said:


> Just got one of these! =D
> 
> 
> 
> Best purchase I've ever made!




Am I right in thinking that automatic wire strippers don't go beyond 26awg sized wires? I've never owned a pair but by current set is pretty chewed up.


----------



## Furco

theodoro said:


> My first cables  I'm very pleased with the result. The photos are a bit flashy, but in person they look even better.
> 
> I'll make one more pair of RCAs  and then i will recable my HD600 and beyerdynamic DT990 pros.  Guys, thanks for all the help. Without you i wouldn't be able to make these cables
> 
> ...




Those RCA plugs look bad ass! What kind of plugs are those? I can't get a good read of the text on them.


----------



## theodoro

furco said:


> Those RCA plugs look bad ass! What kind of plugs are those? I can't get a good read of the text on them.


 
 I got them from here. It cost me about 9 euros for 2 pairs (4 pieces) and indeed they look great! 
 I haven't got any other DIY connectors to compare them to, but i really like them. 

 So, i decided to take a picture with my camera instead of my phone, so here's another photo.


----------



## bigalila

theodoro said:


> I got them from here. It cost me about 9 euros for 2 pairs (4 pieces) and indeed they look great!
> I haven't got any other DIY connectors to compare them to, but i really like them.
> 
> So, i decided to take a picture with my camera instead of my phone, so here's another photo.


 

 Good looking cable.  I like how the RCA's say WBT Germany but are coming from China.  Here's a set of 4 for a little more money:  http://www.needledoctor.com/WBT-0144-Midline-RCA-Connector


----------



## theodoro

bigalila said:


> Good looking cable.  I like how the RCA's say WBT Germany but are coming from China.  Here's a set of 4 for a little more money:  http://www.needledoctor.com/WBT-0144-Midline-RCA-Connector


 
 Haha, so they're "fake"? Actually i'm ok with it. I don't believe an RCA connector will change the sound at all, so i do prefer these chinese RCAs 
 As long as it looks expensive, it will sound better


----------



## bigalila

theodoro said:


> Haha, so they're "fake"? Actually i'm ok with it. I don't believe an RCA connector will change the sound at all, so i do prefer these chinese RCAs
> As long as it looks expensive, it will sound better


 
 I wouldn't say that they're fake.  A lot of companies have their stuff produced in China, Taiwan, etc...  It's cheaper production costs and the quality in China has made leaps and bounds for the better in the last few years.  Some companies even have QA reps at the factories to inspect the completed products before they ship to distrubutors.


----------



## theodoro

bigalila said:


> I wouldn't say that they're fake.  A lot of companies have their stuff produced in China, Taiwan, etc...  It's cheaper production costs and the quality in China has made leaps and bounds for the better in the last few years.  Some companies even have QA reps at the factories to inspect the completed products before they ship to distrubutors.


 
 Oh interesting...!


----------



## DJScope

furco said:


> Am I right in thinking that automatic wire strippers don't go beyond 26awg sized wires? I've never owned a pair but by current set is pretty chewed up.




It says that it can't but that a lie. It can strip any size wire that will fit in it. There is an adjustable ball pin that adjusts the pressure of the pilliers.


----------



## Furco

Some Friday night voodoo!!!


Silver plated oxygen free copper wire with teflon insulation. This is 28 AWG stranded wire with 19 strands. 4-wire braid with a core of gold colored satin floss


I started with each lead being 54" in length but ended up with a cable around 30" long. That was a bit of a surprise but it worked out well because I was in need of a "shorty" cable. I don't like long cables when I'm just chilling with my Fiio in my top coat pocket.

Impedance: 0.5ohms

Custom red skull 3.5mm plug
MMCX connectors


23lbs pull strength for 2 wires + floss


----------



## reddog

A very nice cable sir.


----------



## Kamakahah

@Furco  That's screwing awesome. Love the creativity and DIY custom parts. Seeing work like this always inspires me to want to try new ideas. Thanks.


----------



## 020Assassin

furco said:


> Some Friday night voodoo!!!


 
 Awesome!


----------



## DJScope

furco said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's amazing! Great workmanship!


----------



## Furco

Thanks for the kind words! Definitely fun to come up with some of these designs though I will admit, it's addicting as well.


----------



## Arty McGhee

>


 
  


furco said:


> Some Friday night voodoo!!!


 
 beautiful
 truly taking it to another level


----------



## Stillhart

furco said:


> Thanks for the kind words! Definitely fun to come up with some of these designs though I will admit, it's addicting as well.


 
  
 What type of connectors are those on the headphone side?  Is that a right-angle Hifiman connector?


----------



## Furco

Those are called Mmcx connectors. They are used by some cIEM manufacturers. The actually snap on and provide 360 degrees rotation for the cable which I think is great for reducing cable fatigue due to inevitable cable twist. Also, the numerous variations that exist for the two pin connectors is enough for me to avoid them. MMCX has one design and, thus, you can't "buy the wrong one".


----------



## syntheticfish

Something for the weekend...


----------



## Arty McGhee

this is the silk wrapped litz cable 175/44  from mike's electronics
 i used a loose 4 conductor braid on these fancy grados i just got from the ebay
 i've been wearing them around the house for a couple of days and the silk is staying on good
 not bad stuff for 10 bucks, soft and flexible no difference soundwise from the stock grado
 it still kills me that they sell this type of cable for $300.00 or more


----------



## reddog

arty mcghee said:


> this is the silk wrapped litz cable 175/44  from mike's electronics
> i used a loose 4 conductor braid on these fancy grados i just got from the ebay
> i've been wearing them around the house for a couple of days and the silk is staying on good
> not bad stuff for 10 bucks, soft and flexible no difference soundwise from the stock grado
> it still kills me that they sell this type of cable for $300.00 or more



A very nice cable sir, very nice indeed.


----------



## sfo1972

furco said:


> Some Friday night voodoo!!!
> 
> 
> Silver plated oxygen free copper wire with teflon insulation. This is 28 AWG stranded wire with 19 strands. 4-wire braid with a core of gold colored satin floss
> ...


 

 That is some wicked looking cable sir! Good job!
 Did you glue your TRS connector in place or was it a nut on the inside of the skull to make sure its stays tight?


----------



## musicinmymind

arty mcghee said:


> this is the silk wrapped litz cable 175/44  from mike's electronics
> i used a loose 4 conductor braid on these fancy grados i just got from the ebay
> i've been wearing them around the house for a couple of days and the silk is staying on good
> not bad stuff for 10 bucks, soft and flexible no difference soundwise from the stock grado
> it still kills me that they sell this type of cable for $300.00 or more


 
 How did you pay at Mike site? I did try using paypal and did not work. I have not got anything from Mike site till now, so was not sure using credit card.


----------



## Arty McGhee

I used PayPal
Don't remember the details but 
I'm used to PayPal links being a bit fiddly 
But i can vouch for the site being legit
They sent the stuff right out took about 4 days


----------



## Furco

Actually, the skull is held on by friction. When I drilled it out, I used two different diameter drills. One for the internal wiring and braid to fit and a smaller one that would make for a very tight fit into the end of of the plug. With the two ground wires soldered to the collar, the fit was so tight I had to bang it on with a small plastic mallet. Otherwise, I would have just glued it on. Also, the gold "scarf" below the skull keeps it from sliding down the braid.


----------



## 020Assassin

furco said:


> Actually, the skull is held on by friction. When I drilled it out, I used two different diameter drills. One for the internal wiring and braid to fit and a smaller one that would make for a very tight fit into the end of of the plug. With the two ground wires soldered to the collar, the fit was so tight I had to bang it on with a small plastic mallet. Otherwise, I would have just glued it on. Also, the gold "scarf" below the skull keeps it from sliding down the braid.




Where did you get the skull?


----------



## acain

If anyone is looking for skulls or snakes or other kind of design, I found a good product that have holes already. If you are familiar with electronic cigs or the vapor units, they make tips that are skulls and many other designs. My local smoke shop has a ton of different style tips that can be used for Y splitters.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg13

Hi guys this is my first post so just wondering if any of you might be able to shead some light on a little issue, anyway I recently recabled a pair of Creative Aurvana Live's that just I picked up cheap as the seller sold them as only one driver working so any I thought id give recabling ago and save some money in the process, I used some Van Damme mini Starquad Cable (nice cable imo) and all went well sort of.. just one issue, the headphones feel as the sound is focused towards the rear slightly which is not really noticable when listning to music, but when listening to say something positional and directional like when gaming they just dont sound right you know? as though everything is behind me. I have come up with one idea as to why but i wanted to ask some advice first before i start desoldering my hard work as i dont know how they sounded before in all honesty haha. when I went to solder the cable into the drivers I took some time into making sure what I thought was the signal and ground contacts from looking at the wire I had desoldered but creatives colour coding is someing to be desired, so im curious if the polarity would be causing the issue to make them sound.. wrong and unfocsued. I hope some one has a bright idea for this?


----------



## GrindingThud

This may help you determine if your wiring is straight:
http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_polaritycheck.php


mr heisenberg13 said:


> Hi guys this is my first post so just wondering if any of you might be able to shead some light on a little issue, anyway I recently recabled a pair of Creative Aurvana Live's that just I picked up cheap as the seller sold them as only one driver working so any I thought id give recabling ago and save some money in the process, I used some Van Damme mini Starquad Cable (nice cable imo) and all went well sort of.. just one issue, the headphones feel as the sound is focused towards the rear slightly which is not really noticable when listning to music, but when listening to say something positional and directional like when gaming they just dont sound right you know? as though everything is behind me. I have come up with one idea as to why but i wanted to ask some advice first before i start desoldering my hard work as i dont know how they sounded before in all honesty haha. when I went to solder the cable into the drivers I took some time into making sure what I thought was the signal and ground contacts from looking at the wire I had desoldered but creatives colour coding is someing to be desired, so im curious if the polarity would be causing the issue to make them sound.. wrong and unfocsued. I hope some one has a bright idea for this?


----------



## Arty McGhee

acain said:


> If anyone is looking for skulls or snakes or other kind of design, I found a good product that have holes already. If you are familiar with electronic cigs or the vapor units, they make tips that are skulls and many other designs. My local smoke shop has a ton of different style tips that can be used for Y splitters.


 
 skulls for a y split
 i don't get it


----------



## Arty McGhee

skull plugs and beads from aliexpress


----------



## Mr Heisenberg13

Thank you  just got the solding iron out and it seems to have sorted the problem nicely, so no more feeling like im going mad


----------



## Charliemotta

That is beautiful re-cable. You are an artist...♫


----------



## bigalila

So... I was busy last night, finally undertaking the dual entry / detachable cable mod on my DT880 pro.  The cable is once again Mogami  2893 and 2697.  It has the Techflex cover I like so much.  Simple shrink wrap splitter in the center and an Amphenol 1/4" TRS.  I used short pieces of wire pulled from the 2697 to go from driver to MCX connector in the cup.  If you have seen my ATH AD900 conversion, I also used the MCX connectors on that headphone.  I wanted to try them out for durability and quality before continuing with the conversion on the rest of my headphones.  I can report that they hold up well, and there are no microphonics from the cable twisting.  They actually snap in real tight.  If anybody wants to use them for a conversion of their own, be ready for some work because they are pretty small.  I used JB Weld to fill the cable holes on the cups, then drilled through it after it set to mount the MCX connector.  I put the links below for the MCX connectors if anybody wants to give them a try.
  
 I used these connectors for the cable:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271229481630?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 And these in the headphones:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281127291635?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 Now for some pics!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Klots

Had an old HD700 DIY cable (BTG audio) lying around. So I made an extension cable (4pin XLR-6.35mm). Since I had a cable and Neutrik 6.35mm plug already it cost me 10€ for Neutrik 4-pin XLR and 1hour of work. I had 4 wires in HD700 cable, but I made an 8 wire square braid. It came out nicely and I am happy with it.


----------



## PETEREK

klots said:


> Had an old HD700 DIY cable (BTG audio) lying around. So I made an extension cable (4pin XLR-6.35mm). Since I had a cable and Neutrik 6.35mm plug already it cost me 10€ for Neutrik 4-pin XLR and 1hour of work. I had 4 wires in HD700 cable, but I made an 8 wire square braid. It came out nicely and I am happy with it.


 
 That BTG Silver Plated Copper is some really nice stuff. The adapter looks great!


----------



## kugino

i'm convinced this is the best thread on head-fi.
  
 great job, all.


----------



## Anaximandros

Just tried a new braiding technique.


----------



## Ghost Pack

Edit: Wrong thread guys, sorry.


----------



## acain

peterek said:


> Because, who likes discrete adapters anyway?


 
 Man I love your cables


----------



## PETEREK

acain said:


> Man I love your cables




Thanks man!


----------



## Stillhart

Well, finally decided to take a few minutes away from listening to my cable so I can take a few shots.  It's got some blemishes that plan on improving as I get better (namely the braiding has some glaring mistakes), but overall I'm quite pleased.
  
 Canare quad cable, Neutrik connectors except for the HiFiMAN connectors direct from them, 95# paracord in black and "black widow".


----------



## scizzro

Looks really good, especially for a first cable. Every time I see the 560 I can't get over how damn good it looks. They did the veneer soooo well. Lovin' the whole setup.


----------



## musicinmymind

awesome, color combination is great, also like the heat sink. How did you manage paracord while applying head sink?


----------



## Stillhart

scizzro said:


> Looks really good, especially for a first cable. Every time I see the 560 I can't get over how damn good it looks. They did the veneer soooo well. Lovin' the whole setup.


 
  
 Thanks!  Yeah, the HE-560 is a really handsome headphone.  It's nice to have one that looks almost as good as it sounds... that's kinda rare unfortunately.  lol
  


musicinmymind said:


> awesome, color combination is great, also like the heat sink. How did you manage paracord while applying head sink?


 
  
 Thanks!  So I was going to just run the paracord into the HFM connectors like I did on the other ones, but they just wouldn't fit.  I ended up sliding some small diameter shrink wrap on the cord, then the crimp thingy, before soldering.  I crimped everything down and the paracord went right to the end of the crimp.  Heat shrunk down just over the thin end of the crimp and the cord to keep everything nice.  Then I slid on a bigger diameter shrink wrap piece that went all the way over the barrel of the connector and shrunk that over the other shrink to make it look clean.
  
 I actually screwed up the one on the red side so the outer shrink wrap is about 1mm too short.  But oh well, you can't really see it unless you're looking really closely.  Actually I might use that technique again if I do an all-black cord:  make the smaller shrink wrap red and then when I put the parger one, keep it 1-2mm short so you have a subtle red strip on the right side.


----------



## Arty McGhee

peterek said:


> Because, who likes discrete adapters anyway?


 
 i love that look
 wicked classy
 i was looking for a way to use some spare litz cable
 to make a shorty cable great idea to make it durable 
 and flexible i made this out of spare parts
 it was tricky to get it right, now i'll make a nice one


----------



## DJScope

arty mcghee said:


> i love that look
> wicked classy
> i was looking for a way to use some spare litz cable
> to make a shorty cable great idea to make it durable
> ...


 
  
 OMG! THAT IS SO KAWAII!!!


----------



## PETEREK

arty mcghee said:


> i love that look
> wicked classy
> i was looking for a way to use some spare litz cable
> to make a shorty cable great idea to make it durable
> ...




Very nice! That mini-mini I have posted a page back was made with PlusSound Litz wire. That stuff demands heat to tin. A lot of it.

I'm impressed that you got the tech flex in there too, soldering must have been a huge PITA.


----------



## musicinmymind

stillhart said:


> Thanks!  So I was going to just run the paracord into the HFM connectors like I did on the other ones, but they just wouldn't fit.  I ended up sliding some small diameter shrink wrap on the cord, then the crimp thingy, before soldering.  I crimped everything down and the paracord went right to the end of the crimp.  Heat shrunk down just over the thin end of the crimp and the cord to keep everything nice.  *Then I slid on a bigger diameter shrink wrap piece that went all the way over the barrel of the connector and shrunk that over the other shrink to make it look clean*.
> 
> I actually screwed up the one on the red side so the outer shrink wrap is about 1mm too short.  But oh well, you can't really see it unless you're looking really closely.  Actually I might use that technique again if I do an all-black cord:  make the smaller shrink wrap red and then when I put the parger one, keep it 1-2mm short so you have a subtle red strip on the right side.


 
  
 bigger diameter shrink all the way to barrel is great idea, any way gold plating on the connectors will fade away over a period of time and makes it looking ugly.
  
 I am working on the 8 strand cable for my HE-6 and was not able to manage soldering of 4 stands on one side. I have ordered Norne audio Hifiman Audeze Changers, once here will use mini xlr to complete my cable. Norne audio chargers also gives me flexibility to try different cables, as soldering to mini xlr is easier and I can try different cables without braiding, if I like sound (if cable makes an difference) then I can work on braiding and appeal factor.


----------



## Stillhart

musicinmymind said:


> bigger diameter shrink all the way to barrel is great idea, any way gold plating on the connectors will fade away over a period of time and makes it looking ugly.
> 
> I am working on the 8 strand cable for my HE-6 and was not able to manage soldering of 4 stands on one side. I have ordered Norne audio Hifiman Audeze Changers, once here will use mini xlr to complete my cable. Norne audio chargers also gives me flexibility to try different cables, as soldering to mini xlr is easier and I can try different cables without braiding, if I like sound (if cable makes an difference) then I can work on braiding and appeal factor.


 
  
 Well that will certainly give you more cable options, for sure.  TBH, other than having issues fitting everything in the barrel, the HFM connector wasn't that hard to solder.  Just have to be really thorough with making sure the wires are stripped and cut to the right length before attempting to solder.
  
 I was planning on making something similar to that HFM->Mini-XLR for my AKG headphones (MiniXLR->1/8" F).  I wonder if I could make one of those Norne adapters...


----------



## Arty McGhee

peterek said:


> Very nice! That mini-mini I have posted a page back was made with PlusSound Litz wire. That stuff demands heat to tin. A lot of it.
> 
> I'm impressed that you got the tech flex in there too, soldering must have been a huge PITA.


 
 yeah i had to pull it apart once
 i forgot the little plastic deal that keeps it
 from shorting out after its all together
 and it definately tests you solder skills
 someone posted a few pages back to
 heat up a blob of solder and set the cable end in there
 to tin it kinda bubbles off the lacqer then the solder sticks
 ordered some more connectors to make nicer one
 lotsa snow here... gives me something to do lol


----------



## spoonek

Nice work in here!


----------



## brianbeers

DHC Nucleotide Mini - RCA
 Switchcraft Mini - HGA LOK RCAs - Paracord 100
 Not super stoked on how the heatshrink went at the Y split this time... and the heatshrink
 going into the mini is longer than I like.. but it needed to cover some fraying paracord
  
 Overall I seem to be continuing with my theme of using cable that is just way undersized
 for the RCA plugs - those LOK's are heavy!  I need to adjust my cable / connector ratio
 and use smaller / lighter plugs with the braided wire ... heavier plugs with larger cable.


----------



## ThurstonX

brianbeers said:


> DHC Nucleotide Mini - RCA
> Switchcraft Mini - HGA LOK RCAs - Paracord 100
> Not super stoked on how the heatshrink went at the Y split this time... and the heatshrink
> going into the mini is longer than I like.. but it needed to cover some fraying paracord
> ...


 
  
 You might be able to fix the Y split heat shrink with some 3:1, if it'll slide over the 3.5 plug.


----------



## brianbeers

thurstonx said:


> You might be able to fix the Y split heat shrink with some 3:1, if it'll slide over the 3.5 plug.


 

 Oh word thats a great idea - i think i have some kicking around here .... somewhere


----------



## ThurstonX

brianbeers said:


> Oh word thats a great idea - i think i have some kicking around here .... somewhere


 
  
 2:1 might work, as well.  You can judge based on where it'll end up (at the split).  I said 3:1, as you can use a wider diameter piece.  A few millimeters longer on both ends usually works out and looks good.  Good luck


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Not sure if this is the right place to ask or maybe someone can point me to a direction.. does anyone here make mmcx cables for IEMs? Or interested in making a set for a price? Not looking to spend uber dollars on a fancy one,just something to replace the one that didn't want to come out in one piece (fidue a83).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 86omfg

hey guys.
 Im a very long time lurker and loved comming here to see everyones hard work with diy cable.
 About 8 months ago my audeze lcd2 oem cable had a internal break which i repaired.
  
 I was quite shocked at the price of a replacment. while my repair was working i decided to make my first diy cable.
  
 A big thankyou to toxic cables for the 6.5mm jack and plussound for the wire both companys were great to deal with.
  
 the mini xlr jack i made from a normal mini xlr and 3.5mm carbon looking jack, involved some filing down and epoxy.
 hope you guys like.


----------



## Kamakahah

86omfg That's a neat little job you did with the mini xlrs. I'm impressed with the idea. Your starting with a bang. Glad you decided to join us. Looking forward to your future builds.


----------



## 86omfg

thanks @Kamakahah
  
 ya my shaky,fat,mechanic hands dont do too bad.
 i was inspired after reading this thread and seeing everyone else's work.
 not sure if i could do anything better then i did. I love the naked cable look so much.
 i did try find a Y shrink wrap to do the Y split but i couldnt find any in clear or the small size.
 took a while for me to find everything i wanted to use, even baught Kester 63/37 solder for the job (so much better to use then jaycar stuff lol).
  
 if i make another i will use a higher grade wire with a naked clear red/black look.
  
 i got to hand it to anyone that braids wire for a living, it drove me insain, had to keep unbraiding cas i made a mistake.
  
 little tip i found by head shrinking the wire a little past the connector helps stop the wires from bending on a sharp angle
 hopfully this will stop any internal breaks at the connectors like what happend to my lcd2 cable. shown in the 2nd last pic.


----------



## DanielMiracle

>


 
 Is there anyway you, or anyone else, could tell me what color that red paracord is? Like provide a link to it. I like it because it's a darker red. I apologize for the amateur question.


----------



## drambit

Can anyone here give me some advice on doing a 2 conductor braid? Obviously it's theoretically super simple; all you have to do is twist the wire counter clockwise, but the twists are super inconsistent for me, some really tight together, then long, then tight again, and in places the wires aren't even together really there is a gap between them. Looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/uMJRar3.jpg


----------



## Stillhart

drambit said:


> Can anyone here give me some advice on doing a 2 conductor braid? Obviously it's theoretically super simple; all you have to do is twist the wire counter clockwise, but the twists are super inconsistent for me, some really tight together, then long, then tight again, and in places the wires aren't even together really there is a gap between them. Looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/uMJRar3.jpg



I've heard you can use a power drill to speed up the process.


----------



## drambit

Tried that, and it creates a really nice temporary twist but as soon as you let go it unravels itself a lot to create basically what is in that picture.


----------



## PETEREK

stillhart said:


> I've heard you can use a power drill to speed up the process.


 
 Don't do this. 
  
  


drambit said:


> Can anyone here give me some advice on doing a 2 conductor braid? Obviously it's theoretically super simple; all you have to do is twist the wire counter clockwise, but the twists are super inconsistent for me, some really tight together, then long, then tight again, and in places the wires aren't even together really there is a gap between them. Looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/uMJRar3.jpg


 
 When you are braiding 2 strands, you are not twisting in any way. You cross the wires over and under each other without them twisting at all, so the part of the wire that is on the top where you would be holding it with your thumb will always be facing upwards. Does that make sense?


----------



## 86omfg

once i hand twisted my braid i used some heat shrink on the end untill i was ready to solder into the plug seen in my above pic. you could try hanging it with a small amount of weight for a few days to help relax the wire. i definatly wouldnt use a drill its just going to demage the wire.


----------



## sfo1972

86omfg said:


> hey guys.
> Im a very long time lurker and loved comming here to see everyones hard work with diy cable.
> About 8 months ago my audeze lcd2 oem cable had a internal break which i repaired.
> 
> ...


 

 Extremely nice work for a first time cable my friend. Keep it up!!


----------



## sfo1972

brianbeers said:


> Oh word thats a great idea - i think i have some kicking around here .... somewhere


 
  
  


thurstonx said:


> 2:1 might work, as well.  You can judge based on where it'll end up (at the split).  I said 3:1, as you can use a wider diameter piece.  A few millimeters longer on both ends usually works out and looks good.  Good luck


 

 From experience with my cable guys, I think 3:1 is a better option as you get more 'shrinkage' than with 2:1. I found some of the trial cables too loose at the Y with 2:1. I even believe that the 3:1 with adhesive is a better option, albeit more difficult to work with.


----------



## 86omfg

thanks @sfo1972
 ya i just got the tightest heat shrink could for my Y, i remember lubing it up a little to fit it before heating. my Y is very strong
 would be nice to have a 1 peice y like that though


----------



## lawrywild

The classic Mogami w2893 in multifilament. Clean and simple.


----------



## musicinmymind

lawrywild said:


> The classic Mogami w2893 in multifilament. Clean and simple.


 
  
 Like Silver and Black colors, it looks great.


----------



## glunteer

Custom cable for Custom One


----------



## PETEREK

glunteer said:


> Custom cable for Custom One


 
 Well of course! Nicely done.


----------



## drambit

peterek said:


> Don't do this.
> 
> 
> When you are braiding 2 strands, you are not twisting in any way. You cross the wires over and under each other without them twisting at all, so the part of the wire that is on the top where you would be holding it with your thumb will always be facing upwards. Does that make sense?


 
 How do you overlap them so consistently though?


----------



## sfo1972

drambit said:


> How do you overlap them so consistently though?


 

 I overlap the cables 3 or 4 times then give both cable a tug by pulling them apart pushing the 'braid' closer to the top, not too strong to where it twists or stresses the cable. Its sounds difficult but its actually quite easy once you try it and get the hang of it.
  
 My recommendation is to practice on test cable before you start with your actual project cable.


----------



## Armaegis

drambit said:


> How do you overlap them so consistently though?


 
  
 Practice practice practice...


----------



## syntheticfish

So much more satisfying than buying!


----------



## musicinmymind

My First headphone DIY cable
  
 Wire : Mogami W2534
 XLR: Neutrik
 Splitter : Viablue NF-A7 
 Paracord: 275
 Braid : kumihimo
  
 8-wire braid into two 4-wire


----------



## musicinmymind

peterek said:


> And this is what completes a cable build. Haha


 
  
 Smart


----------



## blessedangel

Beautiful cable!


----------



## Mad Max

armaegis said:


> Practice practice practice...


 
  
 Patience more than practice, isn't it?


----------



## Armaegis

patient pertinent practice makes perfect


----------



## DingoSmuggler

armaegis said:


> patient pertinent practice makes perfect


 
 focus on the sound of one wire braiding and you shall achieve perfection


----------



## feilb

Cross connected 24AWG coax from navships. Red paracord. Splitters 3d printed out of EasyWood Coconut. Fun project.


----------



## Arty McGhee

feilb said:


> Cross connected 24AWG coax from navships. Red paracord. Splitters 3d printed out of EasyWood Coconut. Fun project.


 
 what with the what now?
 3d printed coconut??
  
  
  
 nice cable


----------



## feilb

Yeah. The stuff is ground up coconut shells mixed in with the plastic. It gives a nice matte dark brown finish.


----------



## Arty McGhee

feilb said:


> Yeah. The stuff is ground up coconut shells mixed in with the plastic. It gives a nice matte dark brown finish.


 
 so it prints in a standard pla printer?


----------



## feilb

Yep. A little hotter than PLA, but otherwise yeah.


----------



## Ilya--s

My (second) diy cable for lcd's. Neotech UPOCC/Stranded Copper, 16AWG/Teflon.


----------



## BillsonChang007

My another diy cable. RCA cable about 15cm in length using the remaining pure copper silver plated cable that I have left with after building my AKG cable  It was just enough for two RCA cables


----------



## musicinmymind

billsonchang007 said:


> My another diy cable. RCA cable about 15cm in length using the remaining pure copper silver plated cable that I have left with after building my AKG cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looks great and neat, the head sink tube tick where did you get it from?


----------



## BillsonChang007

musicinmymind said:


> Looks great and neat, the head sink tube tick where did you get it from?


 
 Thanks! It's from a shop in SG at Sim Lim Square building. But the brand is CYG and model CB-HFT http://www.cyg-ct.com/


----------



## teamrushpntball

About to try making my first headphone cable and had a question or two.  Hope someone in here can help.  
  
 Anyone have suggestions for some vendors with neat splitters?  
  
 And second, anyone used something like a Viablue T6 Small or Eidolic 3.5mm plug and use it as a splitter?  Just remove the actual plug and utilize the barrel?  The regular Viablue splitters seem a bit large for this purpose and it looks to me that the pieces are almost the exact same anyways.


----------



## BillsonChang007

teamrushpntball said:


> About to try making my first headphone cable and had a question or two.  Hope someone in here can help.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for some vendors with neat splitters?
> 
> And second, anyone used something like a Viablue T6 Small or Eidolic 3.5mm plug and use it as a splitter?  Just remove the actual plug and utilize the barrel?  The regular Viablue splitters seem a bit large for this purpose and it looks to me that the pieces are almost the exact same anyways.


 
 not sure about any of those, but you can try using wood and drill holes for cable. It will look awesome!


----------



## TijmenK

The plug was too big, am I doing it right?


----------



## PETEREK

tijmenk said:


> The plug was too big, am I doing it right?




I'm not sure what's going on here, but my guess is no.


----------



## MrEleventy

peterek said:


> I'm not sure what's going on here, but my guess is no.


Maybe he's working on this?


----------



## TijmenK

I got my Fostex T50RP's today, I'm planning on reterminating them to a 1/8 jack, but didn't have the tools handy to do so. I wanted to listen to my new headphones but I couldn't find a 1/4 to 1/8 adapter, I did have a big-ass soldering iron and an old 1/8 cable lying around, curiosity got the better of me and this happened.


----------



## scizzro

tijmenk said:


> I got my Fostex T50RP's today, I'm planning on reterminating them to a 1/8 jack, but didn't have the tools handy to do so. I wanted to listen to my new headphones but I couldn't find a 1/4 to 1/8 adapter, I did have a big-ass soldering iron and an old 1/8 cable lying around, curiosity got the better of me and this happened.


 
 If it works then it works. 
  
 For the future, you should order a female 1/4" and put it on the end of that chopped up 1/8" cable. Then you'll have an adapter just in case.


----------



## Kamakahah

tijmenk said:


> I got my Fostex T50RP's today, I'm planning on reterminating them to a 1/8 jack, but didn't have the tools handy to do so. I wanted to listen to my new headphones but I couldn't find a 1/4 to 1/8 adapter, I did have a big-ass soldering iron and an old 1/8 cable lying around, curiosity got the better of me and this happened.




Your story makes me laugh and feel your plight all at once. 
If you're interested, shoot me a PM and we can discuss whipping up something for you on the house.


----------



## DingoSmuggler

tijmenk said:


> I got my Fostex T50RP's today, I'm planning on reterminating them to a 1/8 jack, but didn't have the tools handy to do so. I wanted to listen to my new headphones but I couldn't find a 1/4 to 1/8 adapter, I did have a big-ass soldering iron and an old 1/8 cable lying around, curiosity got the better of me and this happened.


 
 MacGyver would've used a paperclip and duct tape, but I'll give you a pass mark anyway.


----------



## bigalila

Got bored tonight and made two more cables.  Mogami W2893 stripped down and sleeved in 275 paracord.  First cable is 1.5m long with 1/4" Amphenol and MCX connectors.  Second cable is for my ATH M50's, is 1m long with 1/8" Amphenol and MCX termination.  Still waiting on some more female MCX connectors to do the dual entry mod on the M50's.  I got a set of FA-011's on the way too that will get stripped down, made a little sexier, and get the dual entry.  Enjoy the pics, I'm jamming with the new cable on my DT880s!!!


----------



## Jean Corriveau

feilb said:


> Cross connected 24AWG coax from navships. Red paracord. Splitters 3d printed out of EasyWood Coconut. Fun project.


 
  
 How do you stop the cable from unwinding? does it stay twisted naturally?


----------



## Armaegis

jean corriveau said:


> How do you stop the cable from unwinding? does it stay twisted naturally?


 
  
 By evenly wrapping them around each other instead of twisting in a vice or drill. If you simply clamp one end, then wind them and let the loose ends untangle themselves as you go, the cable will hold itself in shape.


----------



## jazzwave

icebear said:


> My first DIY power cables :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


icebear,
Great collection
Can you share cost estimate of parts for 1 set power cable?
I'm looking good (but not costly) UK plug, I'm not sure Wattgate has it.

~ron~


----------



## Jean Corriveau

Sorry Armaegis but I'm not sure to understand. Let's say you make your connections on one end, you simply twist them evenly and they will remain twisted by themselves?


----------



## Armaegis

jean corriveau said:


> Sorry @Armaegis but I'm not sure to understand. Let's say you make your connections on one end, you simply twist them evenly and they will remain twisted by themselves?


 
  
 Pretty much. The two wires will revolve around each other, but each individual wire will technically be bending around the other, not twisting.


----------



## kugino

armaegis said:


> Pretty much. The two wires will revolve around each other, but each individual wire will technically be bending around the other, not twisting.


 

 yeah, i think when people look at two wires that go around each other they think that the wires are twisted that way. one can indeed twist them by grabbing them with two fingers and torquing them around (twist)...OR, one can simply lay one strand on top of the other like you're braiding two strands. the effect is that they don't "twist" and want to spin open, rather they stay together and don't want to unwind.


----------



## musicinmymind

jazzwave said:


> icebear said:
> 
> 
> > My first DIY power cables :
> ...


 
  
 +1


----------



## timkwhite

peterek said:


> Man I LOVE DHC Nucleotide.


 
  
 Please tell me you are brining some examples of this wire with you tomorrow? These look fantastic and are what I have been looking for in a wire for some DIY cables.


----------



## sharkz

I wish I could get my braids/twists to look that nice. No matter what I do, I end up with unprofessional, messy looking end results.


----------



## PETEREK

timkwhite said:


> Please tell me you are brining some examples of this wire with you tomorrow? These look fantastic and are what I have been looking for in a wire for some DIY cables.


 
 Yeah I used some of this on a cable for my T90. Please come check it out! 
  
  


sharkz said:


> I wish I could get my braids/twists to look that nice. No matter what I do, I end up with unprofessional, messy looking end results.


 
 Practice man. I have made well over 100 cables by now. You just have to make sure to use the same tension throughout the braid. It's easiest if you have the end of the cable mounted to something.


----------



## nofarewell

Hi, 

 Can you help with completely recabling some old Sony earbuds? MDR_E4, 2 series where the wires to the cases are thinner. I'm completely new and have no idea where to start. Do you know where to buy quality material, soft core, also 3.5 plugs, pipe shaped? Sorry if I missed something in the topic but I was lost in 971 pages...
 Thanks


----------



## Kamakahah

nofarewell said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Can you help with completely recabling some old Sony earbuds? MDR_E4, 2 series where the wires to the cases are thinner. I'm completely new and have no idea where to start. Do you know where to buy quality material, soft core, also 3.5 plugs, pipe shaped? Sorry if I missed something in the topic but I was lost in 971 pages...
> ...



http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread

That's where you'll want to ask. This is the gallery thread.


----------



## Funkylicious

After browsing through 900+ pages I gathered the courage to make these!
  http://imgur.com/a/rrwfO


----------



## nofarewell

OK THANKS 


funkylicious said:


> After browsing through 900+ pages I gathered the courage to make these!
> http://imgur.com/a/rrwfO


 
 OK Thanks


----------



## Armaegis

peterek said:


> Practice man. I have made well over 100 cables by now. *You just have to make sure to use the same tension throughout the braid. *It's easiest if you have the end of the cable mounted to something.


 
  
 Related to the bolded part, you can also try flipping the cable over periodically while working. It is very very difficult to keep left/right tension exactly the same, so rotating/flipping the cable just evens it out as you work.


----------



## PETEREK

armaegis said:


> Related to the bolded part, you can also try flipping the cable over periodically while working. It is very very difficult to keep left/right tension exactly the same, so rotating/flipping the cable just evens it out as you work.


 
 Hey that's a pretty good idea too. I really have to make an effort to pull out the tangle with my left hand rather than my right half of the time, it just feels awkward. It does feel like a small victory when you reach the end and none of the wires are more than an inch longer than the others.


----------



## Armaegis

The first time I did my nutty 8-strand double Milloit braid, I had a nearly 4 inch difference between my longest and shortest strand (starting from ~6 feet). The next time, I started walking around my jig a quarter rotation every cycle to even out my hand pressure (which makes it moderately more difficult to keep track of) and all my strands were nearly even by the end.


----------



## EarArtworks

At least it used some wire/cable  Lol
LCD to Hifiman adapter


----------



## musicinmymind

earartworks said:


> At least it used some wire/cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice try, dude. Next time you will also get it look better.


----------



## EarArtworks

musicinmymind said:


> Nice try, dude. Next time you will also get it look better.



Thanks, next will apply some epoxy and "magic ingringredients" to make it look better and stronger.


----------



## PETEREK

earartworks said:


> At least it used some wire/cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 So you're filling it with epoxy or whatever and then covering the center with heat shrink tubing right? That's what I would do, I bet it would look great if you can get the center nice and smooth.


----------



## Arty McGhee

peterek said:


> So you're filling it with epoxy or whatever and then covering the center with heat shrink tubing right? That's what I would do, I bet it would look great if you can get the center nice and smooth.


 
 sugru
 would do a nice job filling that in
 it looks fine straight and square
 sugru


----------



## bigalila

Got a set of FA-011's in today that I purchased from another user here.  They started off as the black wood version.  After a whole lot of sanding I was able to get them back down to bare wood then dye it a new color.  While the clear coat was drying, I made the cable.  Mogami 2893 sleeved in 275 paracord and terminated with an OEM Beyerdynamic 1/8" with screw on 1/4" adapter.  I used a little piece of cherry that I shaped, dyed, and clear coated over the connector.
  
 Edit: They are dual entry now too, but I didn't go detachable.


----------



## Arty McGhee

bigalila said:


> Got a set of FA-011's in today that I purchased from another user here.  They started off as the black wood version.  After a whole lot of sanding I was able to get them back down to bare wood then dye it a new color.  While the clear coat was drying, I made the cable.  Mogami 2893 sleeved in 275 paracord and terminated with an OEM Beyerdynamic 1/8" with screw on 1/4" adapter.  I used a little piece of cherry that I shaped, dyed, and clear coated over the connector.
> 
> Edit: They are dual entry now too, but I didn't go detachable.


 
 very nice
 the plug is a nice touch


----------



## Roarkish

bigalila said:


> Got a set of FA-011's in today that I purchased from another user here.  They started off as the black wood version.  After a whole lot of sanding I was able to get them back down to bare wood then dye it a new color.  While the clear coat was drying, I made the cable.  Mogami 2893 sleeved in 275 paracord and terminated with an OEM Beyerdynamic 1/8" with screw on 1/4" adapter.  I used a little piece of cherry that I shaped, dyed, and clear coated over the connector.
> 
> Edit: They are dual entry now too, but I didn't go detachable.


 
 The phones formerly known as mine.
  
 You told me that you were going to change these to match the rest of your collection and now I need to see your collection, ridiculously.


----------



## musicinmymind

peterek said:


> I made a couple adapters for a Sony Z7 so it can use Hifiman cables. I used the barrels of some narrow Rean 3.5mm connectors and some SMC chassis connectors from Vetco, and on the other end are some Amphenol 3.5mm connectors.


 
  
 How to connect the HifiMan cables? I did not understand the adapters.


----------



## PETEREK

musicinmymind said:


> How to connect the HifiMan cables? I did not understand the adapters.


 
 You connect the the headphone ends of your hifiman cable to these adapters and then plug the 3.5mm ends into the Z7 headphone.


----------



## musicinmymind

peterek said:


> musicinmymind said:
> 
> 
> > How to connect the HifiMan cables? I did not understand the adapters.
> ...


 
  
 Cool...great work.


----------



## HiFiRobot

*Cable: Van den Hul the Tide Hybrid*
 http://www.vandenhul.com/products/cables/the-tide-hybrid-halogen-free
 http://www.dienadel.de/lshop,showdetail,141434805721070,en,1414348079-21346,,vdh140513,2,2,.htm
  
*Connectors:  Neutrik NC3FXX-B and NC3MXX-B*
 http://www.neutrik.com/en/xlr/xx-series/nc3fxx-b
 http://www.neutrik.com/en/xlr/xx-series/nc3mxx-b
  
 Finally sat down and soldered my first XLR cable.
 Enjoying it through Benchmark DAC1 -> Violectric V200 > LCD-XC and the What Hi-Fi 2014 playlist on Spotify.
 Man I believe the Benchmark and V200 sound different in a positive way, never tried them balanced before. Need to switch back to unbalanced in a few days, maybe my mind is playing tricks on me =)
 https://play.spotify.com/user/whathifi/playlist/3aMyDw7nlYSRzkfxKUGdkD


----------



## musicinmymind

hifirobot said:


> *Cable: Van den Hul the Tide Hybrid*
> http://www.vandenhul.com/products/cables/the-tide-hybrid-halogen-free
> http://www.dienadel.de/lshop,showdetail,141434805721070,en,1414348079-21346,,vdh140513,2,2,.htm
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congrats!!!, the cable looks awesome. Hybrid is not cheap though, I have read good reviews about neotech cables as well, balanced interconnected will be my next cable project using neotech.
  
 http://www.soniccraft.com/product_info.php/neotech-nei-2002-p-1884


----------



## teamrushpntball

Just finished up my first DIY cable for my HD700's.  
  
 Connectors- Viablue TRS and Eidolic HD700/Oppo connectors.  Used a Viablue 3.5mm barrel for the splitter, was damn near the perfect size.  Sleeved with 275 Paracord, used Norne Audio's 26awg Litz wire.
  

  
 The main 4-wire braid came out ok, but there are some uneven tension areas.  The 2 wire twist refuses to hold, so I think I'm going to de-sleeve it and twist the wire then run it through a single strand of 550 paracord.


----------



## steffi

Does anybody know where you can get a cable similar to this one here?
  
https://twitter.com/tomohiro303/status/579567895950168064


----------



## EarArtworks

Almost finish, ready to paint.


----------



## musicinmymind

earartworks said:


> Almost finish, ready to paint.


 
  
 Wow..dude awesome.
  
 Please share the links to parts used, I will also attempt.


----------



## PETEREK

teamrushpntball said:


> Just finished up my first DIY cable for my HD700's.
> 
> Connectors- Viablue TRS and Eidolic HD700/Oppo connectors.  Used a Viablue 3.5mm barrel for the splitter, was damn near the perfect size.  Sleeved with 275 Paracord, used Norne Audio's 26awg Litz wire.
> 
> ...




Awesome man! That was the first pair of HD700s I heard (at the Ann Arbor meet). Very nice setup!


----------



## EarArtworks

musicinmymind said:


> Wow..dude awesome.
> 
> Please share the links to parts used, I will also attempt.




I buy the parts at lunashops .

Btw I work in cable too here some cable I made, not yet finish.


----------



## EarArtworks

Batman Device


----------



## sfo1972

lawrywild said:


> The classic Mogami w2893 in multifilament. Clean and simple.


 
  
 Good looking cable buddy! Nice work, is the sleeve tech flex? what size? What about those connectors, where did you get them?
  
 Again, nice work man.


----------



## MrEleventy

sfo1972 said:


> Good looking cable buddy! Nice work, is the sleeve tech flex? what size? What about those connectors, where did you get them?
> 
> Again, nice work man.


The connectors are Amphenols. I love me some Amphenols. They make reasonably priced low profile 3.5mms. For those pesky cell phone cases.


----------



## lawrywild

sfo1972 said:


> Good looking cable buddy! Nice work, is the sleeve tech flex? what size? What about those connectors, where did you get them?
> 
> Again, nice work man.


 
  
 Thanks man. As mentioned, the connectors are 3.5mm Amphenol's, got them from Redco. The sleeving is indeed Tech Flex Multifilament - I think the size is 3/16" but I bought it a long time ago so I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## sfo1972

mreleventy said:


> sfo1972 said:
> 
> 
> > Good looking cable buddy! Nice work, is the sleeve tech flex? what size? What about those connectors, where did you get them?
> ...


 
  
  


lawrywild said:


> sfo1972 said:
> 
> 
> > Good looking cable buddy! Nice work, is the sleeve tech flex? what size? What about those connectors, where did you get them?
> ...


 

 Thanks for the info guys. Those connectors are awesome and I love the look of tech flex. My first cable was made out of OCC silver plated 24AWG cable. Came out a bit stiffer than I was hoping (7 strands only vs. 19 strands). But I am considering my second cable build and am thinking about Mogami or the Litz cables I read so much about.


----------



## Trying2Learn

Hi, im trying to heat shrink some places that the iems should have strain relief, but a lot of the times, the tight size of heat shrink for the wire wont fit over the housing. Any tips? Would i be able to reattach slip heat shrink? Thanks


----------



## kugino

some stuff I made over the last couple of days:

balanced cable for k7xx. also converted mini plug in k7xx to mini xlr:



hifiman cable using btg-audio silver plated copper. litz braid, neutrik 4 pin xlr.:


----------



## teamrushpntball

What size heatshrink is everyone using to cover fittings like that?  1/2" 3:1 ratio?
  
 Sorry, ignore me.  Just saw the diy questions thread.


----------



## musicinmymind

earartworks said:


> Finally, finished my LCD to hifiman adapter.
> I change the housing and fill its gap with epoxy, and apply some heatshrink to make it more appeal.


 
  
 Awesome job, looks very professional. Dude...pls share the link to part you got it from.


----------



## snellemin

I made me a cheap extension for my laptop at work.  Went overboard with the wire gauge, but that is what I found at work.  I used 18 AWG and cheapy radioshack plugs.  A little braiding, soldering and sleeved it up.  In the second pic you can see what wire I put inside the sleeve.


----------



## frank2908

teamrushpntball said:


> Just finished up my first DIY cable for my HD700's.
> 
> Connectors- Viablue TRS and Eidolic HD700/Oppo connectors.  Used a Viablue 3.5mm barrel for the splitter, was damn near the perfect size.  Sleeved with 275 Paracord, used Norne Audio's 26awg Litz wire.
> 
> ...


 
 Hi,do you have any pics of the inside of the 2.5mm Eidolic connector? Are they easy to solder? I'm scared of those similar to the lunashop 2.5mm, their connection look very hard to solder and doesn't last very long


----------



## Tai1or Made

Man there is some badass looking cables in here.
  
 Gonna make some cables for my 400s, using this thread as inspiration.


----------



## esteboune

wow, i'm amazed by this thread!
  
 i believe i also contracted the DIY cable virus...
  
 Real beginner though
  
 i need to create a cable, since it will be my first creation i might need your help!
  
 this is the cable is need to realize:
  
  

  
 this one is the original on of the B&W P7
  
 the headphone connection is pretty tight:
  

  
 i bought the wire, the 6.3mm connector (viablue), but for this 2.5mm, i'm a bit stuck!
  
 do you guys have any ideas or advice 
  
 thank you very much


----------



## Shawn71

I think you may go with the regular straight 2.5mm jack.....if the length of the plastic/strain relief fit inside just before the curve and route the cable.


----------



## Shawn71

or just use the heat shrink tube after soldering job, but no barrel on this angled (link below) or similar 2.5mm jack, if the jack with barrel won't fit ....the extra sized square metal might fit the groove tight and intact. the picture is for reference as it's 3.5mm.
  
 http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1850


----------



## esteboune

shawn71 said:


> or just use the heat shrink tube after soldering job, but no barrel on this angled (link below) or similar 2.5mm jack, if the jack with barrel won't fit ....the extra sized square metal might fit the groove tight and intact. the picture is for reference as it's 3.5mm.
> 
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=1850


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sale-4-Pole-2-5mm-Male-Repair-headphone-Jack-Plug-Metal-Audio-Soldering-Sliver-/111445297911?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f2a84af7
  
 i will buy this one, then as you say use shrink tubes. I'm sure the cable his well protected in the headphone...


----------



## Shawn71

esteboune said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sale-4-Pole-2-5mm-Male-Repair-headphone-Jack-Plug-Metal-Audio-Soldering-Sliver-/111445297911?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f2a84af7
> 
> i will buy this one, then as you say use shrink tubes. I'm sure the cable his well protected in the headphone...


 

 Looks like it's for balanced or mic version unless you need so....otherwise the P7's 2.5mm is a regular TRS.


----------



## esteboune

shawn71 said:


> Looks like it's for balanced or mic version unless you need so....otherwise the P7's 2.5mm is a regular TRS.


 

 Well noted Shaw!
  
 thank you for your advice.
  
 Regarding the wires, on top of the 2 wires for the signal, do I have to put a third wire for the ground? If yes, does it have to be the same type of wire that the signal wires?


----------



## RoskaL

I need to build an rca to 3.5mm for the car. I need some sexy ideas for the 3.5mm jack

Will probably use van damme cable and a braid sleeve 
Can't find any jacks that catch the eye and are good build quality


----------



## Shawn71

I think, for making any new cables (DIY) the following thread is the most appropriate, as this one is a cable gallery thread and anyone will get most responses there, than here.....
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread


----------



## esteboune

shawn71 said:


> I think, for making any new cables (DIY) the following thread is the most appropriate, as this one is a cable gallery thread and anyone will get most responses there, than here.....
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread


 

 well noted!
  
 will come back here to post a picture of my first creation


----------



## icebear

jazzwave said:


> icebear said:
> 
> 
> > My first DIY power cables :
> ...


 
  
 Hi there,
  
 Sorry for the very late reply but I had not subscribed to the thread.
 Just  in case you haven't found out by yourself in the meantime :
 Below are the cable material. Plugs are extra, whatever you fancy and country requirements are.
 I went with the "basic" Wattgates which are 20 to 25 bucks each.
  
 Belden 83803 12 AWG 3 Conductor Power Cable USAItem# 100-790 $12.65 USD  *5ft*  $63.25
 USDFerrite Core 3/8" Cord Noise Suppressor Item# 110-452 $1.95 USD                       $1.95 USD
 Carol 10 AWG 3C SJOOW Power Cable  *25 ft.*Item# 100-580$37.92 USD1                   $37.92 USD
 12mm Heat Shrink 3:1 Black 6" x 4 Pcs. Item# 080-640$2.95 USD1                               $2.95
 USDFerrite Core 1/2" Cord Noise Suppressor Item# 110-454$2.50 USD1                       $2.50 USD
 Techflex 1/2" Expandable Sleeving *25 ft.* Carbon Item# 082-352$12.30 USD1                $12.30 USD
  
 I made already 2 additional cables with the Carol 10AWG. 25ft was the minimum order quantity, anyway much cheaper than the Belden.


----------



## MikeyFresh

Just received some new DIY supplies for a couple of upcoming interconnect cable projects:
  


 VH Audio V-Twist Cu24 (24 gauge OCC twisted pair) with ETI Copper Bullet RCAs.
  


 VH Audio Pulsar Cu (28 gauge cryo treated coax silver plated shield) with Vampire C4X RCAs.


----------



## esteboune

Hi guys!
  
 i did it!!!
  
 here is my first realisation:
  
 recabling the B&W p7

  
 The headphone termination was a real nightmare!!!
  
  

  
 It's working just fine.
 a bit microphonic, but for a first time i'm quite happy!


----------



## Jacktaris

Recently stumbled on quite a few extra cables, so decided to DIY rca cable for fun. Here is the first version of my DIY rca cables in Floating shield configuration where by the shield is only connected on the tape end of the cable.
  

  
 Here is another version of the same cable that i just had the motivation to try it out. Too bad the heat shrink that i bought was too small for the dual cable so i just use black tape for it because i was too lazy to go out and buy the correct heat shrinks. (Signal and shield) runs in 1 wire while (ground and shield) runs in the other wire. Also in floating shield configuration. I like the way this cable sounds although it is quite ugly looking. Haha. Each wire consist of 4 cores of multi strands tinned copper with dual shielding. This is only my first attempt at doing something like that so pls forgive me for the ugly looking cable.


----------



## MikeyFresh

I completed one of my RCA cable projects, the VH Audio Pulsar Cu with Vampire C4X RCA plugs:
  

  
 Next project up will be the VH Audio V-Twist Cu24 wire with ETI Copper Bullet RCAs.


----------



## esteboune

mikeyfresh said:


> I completed one of my RCA cable projects, the VH Audio Pulsar Cu with Vampire C4X RCA plugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Next project up will be the VH Audio V-Twist Cu24 wire with ETI Copper Bullet RCAs.


 

 Wow, really nice cable!
 well done


----------



## biggbenn74

My lovely fiancée braided my 20ft Q701 cable today. Love it!


----------



## Eddie C

Made these two cables today, the blue (looks purple) cable is plussound 7n occ copper and It is absolutely gorgeous in person, sounds good as well. Other cable is ebay "silver plated occ copper" i doubt it because it was cheap, 30ft for ~$8? anyways it was made to repair a friend's pair of havi's experiencing sound cut out on one side. Temporarily terminated with mmcx to test everything is working as it should. Asides from microphonics it is great appearance and soundwise


----------



## esteboune

eddie c said:


> Made these two cables today, the blue (looks purple) cable is plussound 7n occ copper and It is absolutely gorgeous in person, sounds good as well. Other cable is ebay "silver plated occ copper" i doubt it because it was cheap, 30ft for ~$8? anyways it was made to repair a friend's pair of havi's experiencing sound cut out on one side. Temporarily terminated with mmcx to test everything is working as it should. Asides from microphonics it is great appearance and soundwise


 
  
 Great cables!
  
 is the MMCX difficult to solder?
 Looks so small...
  
 May I ask where did you get the male connectors?
  
 I'm waiting for Pure OCC silver cable, bought on ebay, around USD20 per 10 feet...
  
 I did previously a cable with the wires from the canare l-4e6s. Very microphonic as well. How can we avoid that?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## esteboune

One more attempt on the upgrade cable for B&W p7
  


 It is a winner!!!
  
 6ft, Pure OCC silver 21 AWG
  
 SQ is clearly better than stock cable!
  
 i'm happy


----------



## Eddie C

esteboune said:


> Great cables!
> 
> is the MMCX difficult to solder?
> Looks so small...
> ...


 
  
 mmcx not hard to solder, really simple with the centre pin as signal. Tin the wires and prongs of the connector, then just apply heat with the soldering iron for it to solder. Microphonics is dependent on the insulation material, wearing behind neck and over ear usually removes microphonics.
  


mikeyfresh said:


> Very nice cables! Are those Oyaide 3.5mm plugs?


 
  
 They are replicas I purchased off ebay here, 20 pieces for $23.99 and they work great


----------



## de6w6it

Here is my first cable and post! I made a new cable for my HD 25 Aluminum's. I only use them for DJ'ing, so I wanted to keep single side entry. I had to run the + and - for the left cup separately, one covered in heat shrink in each of the two head band plastic channels. I used an Amphenol 1/4", Cardas Senn plugs, Mogami 2534, and paracord:


----------



## Shawn71

de6w6it said:


> Here is my first cable and post! I made a new cable for my HD 25 Aluminum's. I only use them for DJ'ing, so I wanted to keep single side entry. I had to run the + and - for the left cup separately, one covered in heat shrink in each of the two head band plastic channels. I used an Amphenol 1/4", Cardas Senn plugs, Mogami 2534, and paracord:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hey Bro that looks so PRO!.....btw, Welcome to Head-fi.


----------



## de6w6it

shawn71 said:


> Hey Bro that looks so PRO!.....btw, Welcome to Head-fi.



Thanks man!


----------



## de6w6it

Here is my second cable
mogami 2534
female 1/4" to amphenol 1/8"
paracord


----------



## Arty McGhee

24 awg spc, 350 paracord


----------



## hainss

Did someone mod or re-terminated a Black Dragon or Silver Dragon? For example ; changing Sennheiser plug for Hifiman plug, or change 1/4 to XLR 4 pin? 

 Did I have to do something special?
  
  
 Thanks


----------



## dirkpitt45

Does anyone know where to get red/black cotton sleeving like the Vorpal series cable from Norne audio?
  
 Like this: http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/Type-4-OCC-Litz-CIEM-IEM-Westone-Shure-SE846-SE425-SE535-1964-ears-ue900-ultimate


----------



## Drsparis

dirkpitt45 said:


> Does anyone know where to get red/black cotton sleeving like the Vorpal series cable from Norne audio?
> 
> Like this: http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/Type-4-OCC-Litz-CIEM-IEM-Westone-Shure-SE846-SE425-SE535-1964-ears-ue900-ultimate


 
 Not perfect but....
  
 http://paracordgalaxy.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=183_184&products_id=5572

 http://paracordgalaxy.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=121_198&products_id=4736


----------



## esteboune

Having a lot of fun with Grado


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Sick leave...
  

  
 While making the TRS to mini XLR cables, I mixed up the left/right wiring and had to fix it. It's good that those simple 1USD on eBay mini XLR female jacks have enough space to fix the wiring even after the shrink tubing was placed. I found a very helpful page in the process that makes wiring TRS to XLR easy and prevents any mistakes.


----------



## Rhum

esteboune said:


> Having a lot of fun with Grado


 
  
 This cable looks awesome, very neat and clean! Can you provide more details about these?


----------



## BucketInABucket

This is my contribution! Nice tough thick cable for the D2k.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

bucketinabucket said:


> This is my contribution! Nice tough thick cable for the D2k.



 


Nice looking color, is it gold plated wire?


----------



## BucketInABucket

highflyin9 said:


> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nah, it's just OFC, nothing as fancy as gold-plated wire. Stuff was really nice to work with though and so was the plug! The cable is a bit stiff though but it's so durable that it makes up for it.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Made a Neutrik 4-pin female XLR to Double Helix 6.3mm adapter with Beldun 1308 4-conductor OFHC cable cause I forgot that I didn`t have a balanced amp yet, oops


----------



## zzubbione

My first attempt at DIY cable...
 Not really a DIY... maybe a mod. because i'm really bad at braiding cable, i "rebranded" a Fiio one with some paracord and stuff... not so epic, but i'm quite happy with the overall result. ^_^


----------



## Jean Corriveau

zzubbione said:


> My first attempt at DIY cable...
> Not really a DIY... maybe a mod. because i'm really bad at braiding cable, i "rebranded" a Fiio one with some paracord and stuff... not so epic, but i'm quite happy with the overall result. ^_^


 
  
 Well very nice touch you added there. Great job IMO.


----------



## zzubbione

jean corriveau said:


> Well very nice touch you added there. Great job IMO.


 

 Thanks !!!
  
  
 Another try :
 just a simple cable for replace my velodyne one. occ silver plated wire, sleeve is not paracord, but "silicate sleeve".
 not perfect, but still better than the stock one ! ^^


----------



## zzubbione

Well... sorry for the double post ^^
  
 but, it was a prolific weekend. Today, I made two little LOD, one dedicated for my main rig, and one for use with other amp.


----------



## Shawn71

zzubbione said:


> Well... sorry for the double post ^^
> 
> but, it was a prolific weekend. Today, I made two little LOD, one dedicated for my main rig, and one for use with other amp.
> 
> ...


 
 Your ultra short 3.5 angled IC has longer life than JDS's and will never fail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ......


----------



## Arty McGhee

zzubbione said:


> Well... sorry for the double post ^^
> 
> but, it was a prolific weekend. Today, I made two little LOD, one dedicated for my main rig, and one for use with other amp.


 
 great interconnects
 what connectors are these
 or did you make them?


----------



## Arty McGhee

pono player sure sounds good in balanced mode
 now to recable the world....


----------



## zzubbione

shawn71 said:


> Your ultra short 3.5 angled IC has longer life than JDS's and will never fail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  



arty mcghee said:


> great interconnects
> what connectors are these
> or did you make them?


 
  
 Thanks ! i made the connector "caps". just a little scrap of aluminium... and a mini-lathe ^^


----------



## cablepro98

I dont think this has been done before but i wonder how sound quality would sound if we made speaker cables out of car battery cable 8- 4/0 gauge the crimping tools are only 30$ on amazon and the lugs are pure copper tinned or bare and you can also use welding cable with the same gauge as long as either cable is pure copper the way you would terminate the lugs is you would get an 5/16" or 1/4" copper lug and either unscrew the terminal all the way and then put the cap back on or cut into the top of the lug so you can slide the connector in underneath the binding post i have never seen this done before and a according to audioholics resistance is the most important factor to eliminate when building an audiophile speaker cable here are some pictures of the cables and lugs


 i found these off google images


----------



## BoomBox

New cable for the Audeze LCD2's. 2.4 meters long for the main cable, roughly 30cm long for the adapter cable. 
  
 8 strands in a Kumihimo braid, 4 strands to each cup. Terminated with a 4 Pin XLR for balanced output. There's a small adapter cable which is 4 Pin XLR to 1/4" TRS there too (also 8 strands, salvaged from a previous project). Note to anyone planning on doing a Kumihimo braid, you lose about 60cm of length per meter of braid, if you want a 2 meter cable you're better off going for around 3-3.2 meters per strand. 
  
 99.99% OFC Copper, unsure what the shielding is. But this cable was a test until I get some good silver plated teflon coated cable in.
 Generic 1/4" TRS plug for the adapter cable, generic Mini 4-pin XLRs for the connectors on the cans. I found some Amphenol 4 Pin XLR connectors at my local electronics store, so I decided to use them.
  
 The braiding is not the best, but it turned out much better than the first attempt.
  
 Pic:


----------



## Eddie C

boombox said:


> New cable for the Audeze LCD2's. 2.4 meters long for the main cable, roughly 30cm long for the adapter cable.
> 
> 8 strands in a Kumihimo braid, 4 strands to each cup. Terminated with a 4 Pin XLR for balanced output. There's a small adapter cable which is 4 Pin XLR to 1/4" TRS there too (also 8 strands, salvaged from a previous project). Note to anyone planning on doing a Kumihimo braid, you lose about 60cm of length per meter of braid, if you want a 2 meter cable you're better off going for around 3-3.2 meters per strand.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow very nice braid I wouldn't know how to do it haha. Near the connectors it is losing the braid though, maybe you could rebraid it, use a metal clip to keep the braid then resolder. Personally, that would bother me a little bit knowing that everything is perfect but the end is missing a finishing touch


----------



## BoomBox

eddie c said:


> Wow very nice braid I wouldn't know how to do it haha. Near the connectors it is losing the braid though, maybe you could rebraid it, use a metal clip to keep the braid then resolder. Personally, that would bother me a little bit knowing that everything is perfect but the end is missing a finishing touch


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 With a Kumihimo disk it makes life so so much easier. I screwed up the end points a bit, left a bit too much unbraided so I could get in there to solder, I'll go back and fix it up eventually though. The braid for the 4 strands has also been screwed up a bit, but I think I know where I went wrong.


----------



## Eddie C

boombox said:


> Thanks!
> 
> With a Kumihimo disk it makes life so so much easier. I screwed up the end points a bit, left a bit too much unbraided so I could get in there to solder, I'll go back and fix it up eventually though. The braid for the 4 strands has also been screwed up a bit, but I think I know where I went wrong.


 
  
 I think the best thing to do since it is a 4 strand round braid is to first fix the braiding, then twist the + wires and tin them, do the same to the - wires then solder onto the connectors


----------



## JamesBr

zzubbione said:


> Thanks !!!
> 
> 
> Another try :
> ...


 
 Classy, I like how it fits with all the silver! good job!


----------



## Aegruin

I normally shared this on a Turkish forum but I'd like to share it in here too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

 It is a Plussound 26AWG Copper + Silver + Gold Type 6 Litz cable and Pailiccs RCA Plugs. I really like the sound of them.
  
 And this stuff;


  
Plussound 26AWG Copper + Silver + Gold Type 6 Litz cables and Oyaide Gold 3.5mm Plugs. 
Actually I sold the 3.5mm one a month ago.


----------



## colorsquid

+1


----------



## esteboune

Built a pair of interconnects yesterday,
  

  
 very pleased with the result


----------



## checha31

My first attempt at an DIY cable.
 Sleeve: Paracord Type 1
 Conductor: 18 AWG Silver wire coated with Teflon (Solid strand)
 Config: 4 wire litz braid (Round)
 Termination: ViaBlue™ T6s phono 3.5 stereo plug and T6s RCA plugs
  
 The T6s 3.5 stereo plug was a pain to work with. Very tiny holes to work with...
  
  
  data:<;base64,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****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****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****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****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****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*****TwRwKVSAMU7cucGgCM5xyaVfSmllORTlI60APZNwxUJTb8tTMWGDUZY55pAJk4xineYyHA7UgXOecU7b8pxyaAFEpJ+an53fdqs/8AOmDIIIoAsmR0O3BoE+44IoWXzBhuoqJjtPTHFADmxUiZx8w5qLzAcDgVJux0oACsmfk5ojyRlhineZjgnikZz+VAEm3seajaIEYFM+0AUG4+XpxQA3yghzk05ivAFNLgjBpPL4yDQAZz9KaT3FP2Y5zRtzQMi6ZIo5ODUjIAeKjwQaABgRzULPkj61Id3Qnk0zym49aAJwycY496kYnp1BquLdiPmOfanBWAxnFAATjj07U4MMU4tnrTtijnrQAwEHn1ozjGKDtB5pQEPIPNICN2ycNTBLsGalZeM96jA9cUATrLkZzT2yPeocYGTThIw4AzQA/A60h4PqPSo95LYxinDP3jTAaSRTSdwoJB55FJjgkUDEIZTlTxTlbjk1HyOlIAWUdqQFlnBGBTBk8DFRAY6UDfkAcmmBKwPXHTpTBu27mH4U8Bz16+lIRtbDfhSAByFJHOKfx1HNR5x+FShgRmgAJNJl9wNB4PHINKGwOKBEme9GF9MVA7kjj1pm9mHHX3oGXF460ZXG1ulUN83TFMLuwI70wLok2deccUomRs8iqQZj1p2BjkcUgLMmGGahC5zjtTeCOKXK8D14pgN+6KdwRwaMEfSjOKAGHIPB4oAJ6dalDRkc9ahZ41wSaBEihh97Ao2jIOaZuB+ZaTeetADyDwBTgvrx6VGrU7cBg+tIB/FG3HHWoy4I4pw8xgNtABtPenrGQucUmGPODTd7BwGzg0DJAopMbeMcHvS+/cUjZI6fhQAuEPI5pQyrzUYAHUUmOM0AWhL8ucbqZ5obnp7U1QF+YDikdVb52Xk+lAAWRycZU03Az1pNi4HrSEBSM0ASMccDmo9xHbNKRnkGmkHOO9MCVYgy5zimkYHvTEZgcGpSSRhfzoAiK8AnigA8g1IAAMU0lh3yaAHKg7U8kjpUW8JzSA5PX60wJScmkyTxSLjntS5Gc0CEJZSCelPD80xyc4xkGmjd0AzmkBL8rdaAp9agZZiQDwM55HNPLcntQA8g8E0Abl54waYCccHikRsgDvSAmwpwe9RlyDgMPxoLc8nFMzJ22n8KAP/9fklPFLzmmDK5yMUuWbr+FeWeoThV60YyM1GrFeTTw7EZpDFweowaUoGPSkDEcEYBqUDNAFcQkNk/hTuanwM4oOzp3oEQgHoeKeOTx2pOuaerfpTAMEnmoW6kc8VMG5qNmIJxQA07QM5pCCKduppIJPpmgYp3pyBzTGYkgGpNxqJm4NMBCFYcnFSBQv3jn6VAMkZxSkMV9KAHkr0xQxA6Um04AzS7SRjPNIBm8UnXpT9jjO1QRRjnigBwBzRkjpS7htxSAZoAQSOSc01i5p+1s04KM0AVeetMGRya0QsY5IpFAzyKAKKcnkcVOkaqOKsbVB4FKflOO9AFcjHPSkwRz1qTPbrTSecEdaABRg0/mmbvelByetAAc0Dg5oL7e2ajLtnGKAJSx71EeucU7JPSljDY3GgYwHnFLuz1p7x5Oc1Hsx3zQICM0AAGjae9LjmmA8EU7BI4qPoaC5A+WgBShHNNOfwpRKw6d6jJPWgA2HvTgmSM01SRmpS3GKAAgDpS7sdTScHimsvY/jQA/jGBTAuTzSEDrQMg4NABtyTzSBOx6040nI6UAHFJkCncUzHpSAcX6AUoY0zaPTpzTg6LyaAJB054pM/wB3pTdwPNOyTQAyl5OBil2jr3p/HagBuSOMUhPHFL078U07T9DQBFv2mnedxzTwqdAOKAo5z0oGRGU+nNCvI3Q4+tPIxyRSBckZxmgBcnHWk3AmpNuB83Wo9rA9OKBDTxxmjnHPWlKkE0ijJoGN+fPFP2yEkHoO9P24NPJJHNAFfBpcZp+Mjnik5zwKABV4owCMg0uPlzQMY/GgCPJzTxnFIcDHvTeaAJBmn59aZnnrTiSBmgAPPNKPeod2DRu5zQBMw7U04HFM3HHFGD3oAXnORRuyaQDHBpcEDFACHPQVJtNIuO9Px15oAgZOc0mweuDU+Mmm7FB45oAiCEe9KFIzUwo4OeKAG8jimH8qkGMYxSHk80wBSBQJEOQDSfKaTCDr3oAXd6Uue9JsUcg0g4oADyc5pMUueeRSnAoERkAciqcvPJq6cZ6VVkGTirTJZQfrURqxKPSqx44rZGLEzignFFNqiBQafx1pgpaADNJz2pcUUxCdqTkUZJooAXNJ3opetADhijHekxQOmKAJkxxSzbSuBTV7U5uaQzPPWm09xg02tEJjaKU0lMkkBoJpCCOtFItDlXdxnrWgttGANwJqrDgEY61aZtqHJ5pGkSrJCqsdtMQHdQXJ61oWUUbOGl5z0pFxSuRG1lK71HBqo6bG2uMGuwa3iMCsTjFc3qC4m3D0oRpUjpcziO4qSAqso3/d70zdTe/NUcnU61bTT54VlhyPXJqrIkaHMRyM1mwPIFHltx3FXY246VzyR19CXcSelO34HSnDaRRsGOKyAb5m4cU7g80bTmntgDB600JlZ8AHFZ08jFdoPFXZmGNtZMrda2ijKTIDmm5oJNJW6OaTFpKKDTICkpaT6UwCiiigApKKKBBRSUtAhKWg0UAFFBooAWkpaKACikpaAD6UUUUAFLSUUAL704U2l+lIAPXmijFKPWgYZpQciijgUAFA60Y5oANIB1FJThQA09KQcU4jNNoAQ+tJ3pTQRTAbik9qWjFACY4o7Ud6TmmIKKKKACjFHWnCgApR7UcUuO9IYo5qVQajAqRR61LGTc0uaQdKKRSA9aOM0fWjNSzREiDmrKKpGDxmoFHFW4E8xlU+tZSNDrvD8bJtijHJ616lbN8gyvOO1clocAjiRGH411gOzGO1ZiHSqCdwqMLzmpQ+7tTWA60xDt7YwTSBiDkGgbSMU1lwOKQDWYnk1CR3FOzmmnNAx8Z+bFWmGFz1qquRTJGZRgGkA4nJ4pwPrUUZJ+9T34IzQA/p1pCOc0qPxgVKMEc8UDK7cZ9KEOcVIyDmowNnNAD9oqORcipdwYUxsUAQhQOlL0pDyaQ7s8igYORjJqJT8xxxUxAbiotuG4pAOYkDNV2kweKsZ4weKhwN2MUhk0U247WGKkkjLcrUQX0pysynHagCBgQPmpoB7VJIepNNQnAPWkMQqQeRS9uKmJPSomXaMrSAaWIBwaqtk/e61KSx61FIDjAoGTRcClk5GDUMM+1tjDj1qZip6ZoGVeOlPCFsAMV+lOKEnijay4xQBLs75pOnShXzwaHyD7UAN3VA/qatDkdKYwUUgKuMgYp5VjyKM4IqQE9aBkG1+x5qdPMz1AoGcmlwe1ACOx4qDcalOSOahK80gAAU5ht+tRA9akBzimMaDnjGDTskc07Z3FBHGKQERY9BTgN3Lc0m3k0/2pANIAHFNUA4p7AkYHSo1PzAGgB+z1ppT3xUpx2pBjNAyFUx0qY4A5peOQKQ8jFICJgpIPpUo2nmqzkKeetLHMoA96AJXDn7pwariWaM8nNXA6scjqKaxRugwaQxgmcjpzSbi3BNIUcdakUY5x1oAaRxzSZI5FSHrzTHOOgoAN3PNIyhj1pnDHNPCHqvNADQgHenovvQUPSmgENwaBinavUZqMgLjGRT3BxkVFkHjNIY7zATilxzkCoWTceDikV2UbQc0ATqy8g8GkZsD1qHfz9KMyEcYpATgqOlLvwRgniqwJzzRk0DJHlDcD86jBPrSfN0pdpoAQ0/g8HtRtPejGO9ADAB25pSq4zTzin8GgBA2RgmmsBjNPwAc0pXPXmkBHuGORmmkntUojBpxC457UAVGwR7ioxuzVzA6AVG6ZGR0oArBZMEVOu/bgjOKeOcYPTrT+AOKAI9gI5HNKsIOQG5qQLlSaaOAaAISjqcNznihUBJAzVg8Gmk44FAETQIxGDSNAFIwak+br70hLdcA0AM2c4FPCkcnge9N3d6f5nHzUwF5PamjpkUvnelRFuc4zmgZMx6ZGKYVweaeuT+FKWU/KRSAi2jHTFJtHrUxAHbNGzuRTAYNwPrSk/LzQykHNOVQ3BNIBpVcZqMFsnHPtU4hXdnPFRuiDowoERZOemacgJT7pWpQUA5qQBRwaQyDBBwe9JtB6DirJK9R1FNDAjBNMCswBHHSgdaVyvTikRkb2xQA9QTz2pSjdelJwOlS9RzzQBXcc4NIOBUrqfvYBzURBH0oGOK54FQrwTQS3b8Kdj9aQDscZNICvrSggrg1C8ZU7l6UASk45HNBJA3E4FQqN3B+uaeQMBWHFADeozTeM9cVIE2+9NYc57mgBV4yfSpiw/OoBS5x0oAd97JGKapx15zSDkjJp4Vh9BQAm8Z24/GmspP3amAVl+XqKNuDuoAgCtTiGxg1Px6UwnBoAh6dO9O2lj8n61J70A4P1oAiCOByRmj5s81M/zDpTF96AGmAN8wOKkFuoO04NO4fJGQKmUDbgnntTEQPCB92meUR0xVlyEODimucD2oAh8o+gzTlXBI7ClDjtS7vTFADSgxgdfem7CDw3HoKez/AN4CoVOG6YzQBdyAoFMcIx5FQhwe+PrSFjnNICbYOSccnilK55UioQ56GlEgByaBijByrUzzPKGMZFSeYpJf1qEt8pxQA77QoI3A4pWlyMD61Ac+n1oIyM5FAEmaOM8803PPTFO2sQT2xQAuBg4GKAAeM4puSelKAT0oAdsGaUjjGRmmbGPelELg5z+dMBNxBp4KsMd6PLyee1RqjE8UAB6/MKUYIpQhPFLsIGMfjQIjzjjFKG7GpNmBwaXYfTOfSgCJmB5pmWJwaugAgDt3o2KTnFAFIs3J6UoyQd3erBjQtg0jBFGW5oArGNsZBqVVYYGKkDjBZeQKcsiE5pAMxnPameU3ZyKsBk6nvS4B5FDA/9Dlcjoe9MGQAD2p2cnFSbRnJ6CvLPVIwGPUUEMMZqwFzyTxTNnPXNIBinPXrUw4GRTdijkGjeACKBCknOBSdDk0zfk5HannDfWmA7Bxmo24PXmomLYwDShh0P50ASlhimMw6A0mzPPemshGPrzQMATSj1zxSFSKCCVx05oAfSNy2KfnjjipAMnBoAqEMAc0mSOBVtmAABo+QnpxQBWGfwp2TipflHSl3J6UAVw8g4FOUk5wM+tO3AH609OOnegBAvTikAPennIzUWSBzQApOfelHWm716AUzeQfagRPwaQ9c1CCc/Wpdx9CaBjlYnrStz3qPJz0pSTjFADdrE04ITnPSnckcUnOOe9ACeWoHIppVQOKPmzgc04cUARnKjjmo+R2qzkAc9ajLgDOKAIwSOcU4MeBzTg4I6UE5wcUAO9xTSOc00tinhgeaYDWwBTQcdacfbmoz7igCXzCeg/Ok3FuuKQEYoPTNABt5z2obFIrE8GgrjnNABjjilAGMUo5FHToaAEyBlhxTSc80rDd7Uwx8daAFzTtwzUa/L1p+VoAdlRUYbnAzThIvQipA6t6cUAMAOeKUEU/OKjI9DSAcSfTpUJXJJqXAPBpu05oAaB81PAxxSAe1PBAGO5oAXntSM2OtKT3pGyQCKAGH1NNBPenFT3pBnOKAJFbPandR6UqxkjdT9px2xQAxlHrUJGOalY1AwyaAJVORzSmoVOOlSB+1ACkCm8UEjtTcjvQAp6g0Ug56U8Ad6BiEjFJml4HA6Uwp3oEBPOKCe1Jt/KlGMYpgJwSAacqHNIMZIPWnD5aQDtg4pjHsacMN0NLgE8UxkSjNKy805lA7U3OO1AC4wCadim5PcCnA5oAjOecmlB9aGz2pQe9IBBjNPBpu7Jp/XpQAoHrTcEDOaNx+6aMjPWgBR6UpzimrknmjcVoANrdaaS2RxxTvNz1pCe9MBhLE/KKb82MGpd5700utAAqlqXbg4pM8cUhYkdKBC5AoJXgUwKxGaBGe9AElQSL1NWNuKifNNCZnMvBquwHarci7efWqhAzW0TGRFQRT+BTfrWhmIBSd6dQBQADFBoo69KBDQKOlOoApgMzThnvSgYFFACUUUZFAEsYNSOp71DG21qleTPApDKDnLGmU6QfNTK0RIUUUUxEgPHrSsVPSo8elFIpChmU5FTtKZOCKgHUVr28MX/LQc0maQVzK9jU0csicCrV1FCpynWqftQaJWZvwt5satu/CqmoJgBmwcnHFR2sM8ikRg0t1FOse2VSCDSN3rEzfK3H5aRoZFOCKYxOaPMc8E1RxPc0LFGeTYK2DaNnCnFc7DK0TZBq+b2TAwTWUkbxehf2SIdp604Fs81DHP5gBJ5qwWFYtFi8jpUErMeTUhkGKqyPxREiTKUjc9aosanlYA1WJya6YowkxlJSmkPWtDFgaSlpKCRfrSUtJTAKSlNJQISloooAKKKSgQtFFFAC0lLRQAUlLRQAUnelpetABRRkUdaQBRiijvQAopfek6UlAxwoFJ1p30oAM0daOvWnY70gGinZpKMd6AFxRTS4pMnpjNADzjFNxzRiXGNpp6w3Mn3I2P0BosAyg07ybjvG35Ux1lTl1I+tMBPrSc0hIz6UpPegBtFL70lMAooxS0CEFKKKUUDF70/FNp1SwFFTIKjAzUyipGLRxilHNJ3pFoXgjilCg9abxUicnFSzREsY5zWvpUKT3IycbT0rMHGfQV2vhmASEMygHOfesWWdxp8LRooYY21tjB61FEFCDIp+RnrUiYuwdqQhcU/IXrzULNzTEPCYNSEDHNVxIBT1lR+h6UARMO+KjxkcdqtMoI61UJI6dqQEgximuu7mlVyvODSmTJ6UDIVyh+apSQcZFNfB61CxIPynIpDJwM9KnRyg+aqSygNj1qyGBWgCcyKy5qm7Dp607buORT2iwOKAKqEqcVMJ2HDLUUbFThhVh9nVaQDvMVhytG8emKr7ucUc+tAxzupzVTknIp8mTwKRQAMUALyKi5zU5JAIHaoFcs+GpDJ0z1qQe9ICAKXjrQBDIp59KaQUXirAx370xs0hkAkbGMZFIzOQCVpMEHinMxApAVzICe9MyT2qweRk03bjtigZXKZOenvUoXjINKeOlQnLdiOaBkmfSplwVqtuIPIq0gBFAEZTByKmPNMOFppZSMGgBFcAnINRscninHA4Hao6QDcgHJpRIAeDTWXNHlrjANAxyydqkLelQhWQ81Kq5+hpARscd6jYntVhlwMVXdCeKAIgc9acMn2pRHjmpQlMYDPSjHrT8YqMjPfGKQBgetN6c0nOOKXPqKQCK3GGoPU4oA45FP4AoGR7iBwKTDnkcVIQOo5p+SASe9AEIDU4bh1peO3FJ39aQDJEDexpUiUYDdKkHpRnBoAayqASlR4zyx5qViM0KF70hjBuPI5FOGehqUAAYFLg/wD16AIep+lJ91s0rDuKYST8poAaTmnKw6DrTDwKbkAg0DJC0nQg0mT+FPDAj60bl6UgK7NnjPSmjJIAxUpAbmmbBjmgZIVfocY+lQNGRUwOKUkY9KQEAQEDFTKD6UgCk4BxUoXuCKBkZTJx2pRtXr0NKc0bXPHakAwkAZGKYQGXPrUo2ch+vrURUL0PFACbmxjFJkmlyR0FOBzwBTAUDuadSFWHI706kAxiwXIpyHIqJ2z/APWoVgOKAJ8ntTCT0xmnc9RxQPegBnGcilAyOaTjtRnHSgCMhkORUqsHJFIdxHNRlfwoAmwRTGDDv+dC7iKTkfe5oAjDN0xg09CcmmlsGlBGOTzQBJj361Cw+cHFP3r0JxSAjOByv60AMwOtO+XvzRt6gDj1ppJxTGP4bgdqD8vXmkVhyaQytjgCgCQnP3QRxQGA601ZATg1NkYoEAIXk1E0mWx3qYANVd12txQBGX3H6mnh+cUu3eTuxUZjUcgUATbwBUZOecZqEHAxnpTg2eAaQyVcnkil3jkd6j/eKetNJJOf1oAlLbeuKb/tg9DUOOc/pTgD0/SgBrEDk03J7Dr1qQ9enFOC5OcYFAAkp6E8elTiRccdTVRsr0FICRyOPrQBd3Z+lQOznpinDOMmkwO2aAIweM4ppLHjpmnYJp2MjB60DI+c04lioFOX5TmkYcgDvSAhyR0qdZPlwP8A9VG0Y4pNvOelADgck+1Kdh/h/Gmn0HWgOvQHJ9KAG+WBzSbMdT1qfcp5prHBNADFQED2NPAx60zeR0p27HTkUAJt5JA5pM/nS7sc+tLxg8c0ALnPamkYoyO9IJUI5HI70ARlmHalPXJ608S45AqNmDHimA4OxPWjeM4PBqMAHp1pPegCyCcYo5HKmowWOOKcoJPpQIlyemRTzIQQCN3rimBe9OYZ74oAYQnJHQdBSKFIz0qEqCcAkYpNrg4BBz0oAlfZ0zVYtt6c1IFINP8AKDDPUigCEsvbqalRl4DNTTGw7U0pzz1oGTMvcUgQsR7U0FgMdRUm485NAClAozmmMFzkUh+bgnik2KvJPHpQAxs8UAc46U8CNuCCSKXaBSAaVPUc4qRc56VJGVHJ4NS7RncOaAIWjPU0wACpmYDioyfSgBDn6Uodweucmhu3NMzkCmBOGY9T+FG3uM1AGwaN43Yzz6UCJ8YbrUnuOap78cUZzwucUATt3xwajG8NuBwKaoPXtSn5iVxxQA/Iz6UolXOGqHbk4PGBSiMHFAEryLu6VFkfWlEYAx2p4hBwCfegBgIOT69qZtHG38anaDAytKYiOCevpQBWLD1pvnTdgcVZYL9MU/dF9KGgP//R5de5NN3DJ96ZhiaXOBnBryz1B+/9Kark4GOOaUEA800kNmgYZbp3NLtOeajw56HFOEb/AHmpAP6UfxcU4L1JNSDGOaYiHaetNwe341cVPSgjcelAFcFuuMUHJqxsqJmCg0ARsARTQMcU/Oe9IDg8UDELMAAB0p6OzjcBjFHnbewOachwDxwaAAKTye9PIHbpS56YqHJzzQIa2TyOtMww6mpuDULHk4PFAADzzS7jkgVHgk4FScigY4M3elCkk7ulJQDxQIeY1C8UwKh59KQjJz6UhIyeKBjy6jk1GZeMqOtNbBBpgbjbigB4lfqRTvMz3qEn0pODQBN5jAYB60mW+tMAz0oCkUAS5J+tLzmkGM0hI6ZoAcSM1ET2p3WphEO9AioCRwKXcemaleP+7TfK5wOnvQMjB49adg5+tLsA43YqfyiAKAIs7VwKOGqTyhnmkEYFADRsPvQzAcCpBGB0pxQggigCtz1AqVW45Han7T1waaBjFAEY4XApxJ6U7I+lOzzTAiw2Kb1qcjI4qFgw7UAJtO3nnNRxqSeT0qXce9Lg96AI2CU4KCfloIFGMdaAABgMMfxqQDuKiycYFOG7ikA4daQn8KTnNGSOtACgg980A7eeKb7ijGaAFLA85pC3Ge1BjX+I0BEpgMDE9aevXIpwjGeKCABQA5WI4PSkMwP3R09aaArDIpdq9hSATMjn0FM2MOp4qUYFKdvfk0AQYwKT61Nu44phPHSgBAB0p23IpAMHIqVcYoAYFHNGxs461MQMZFKeKAId2xtrCjdnoKm2A/MSM0zGKAIyM03aRmpuMVGThuKYDR09aQjqeakPXim98UAC4xUu3AqLp07U8EkZFADjhVqFjuwRxSurdT0pmCBzQMdj1pyrnNIAR3pRgHJoAUwuelII278VIJsc5pS4IzQBH5efu4zUgQj2qEyMOaUymkA9wSagZgDg0m/PtTM54NMB6k9uaftJqIKwb2qUEgc0AIUHr0o+Udc0MC3PNOVC2KAGZUmmlQBU/kHqTSmLjNAEIAxgUgzT9uOlIQeq0CHgZINBoQnNPyvegBv1qIg8gjpU5KY5pu9OwpoRQuFAXNUWGDWpLtYGsyQelaxMpEB60cDpSGgCtDICeeKKOKKYAcUUUtAhlO7ZoPSm9aAF60opuKM4pgKaSnUnegBB61IRkCmjrUnbNICk4OabjFTSdahPNaIQU2lzRTEOHNFNFOzxSGOjYRyBmGQK10uYiuehrGpVyOlJmkXYtTsGfIPFQbsGghiMmkoLudFp+qAFElUAr0I4rXurqyuOUyCRhgRxXFREBwfStlplkAJ4pHRCV0Yk4HmHYOM8VDVqZwH24quSDVI457iVOFkK5Ckj1FV61tOv3t28sgFW4INJlQY23BUfNnJq+DkVZZ0fogwaq5xwaxaNhjdMiqckmBtNWJWHWs6Vt/PeiKM5Mic1DSk802uhGDYUdKKQ+tMzCg0UGgQlFFFMApKKKBBRRRQISloooAKDRS0AJRRS0AJS0lLQACiiigBcClxSClpAIaKKWgYZoowaXpQA0e9PAoABpcEc0gCgsAOaWOGad/LhGSelb1joVzNhZI9p/wBqgDAUNJwgrVttHuLk8navqa7+w0O3t1w2DnoK3kt4YzuCAkcUgOEsPC0QG6cknsK6GPw/p8S7ZVD5roPpwajbgc0AUl02xiXbGg/KpPs9qqbdg/Kp+KjPzHFAFZobc43IOOlNeO2YANEjY9RT2B9aiP05oAy59K0wgsYIyT6DFY9z4es3+4PL9CMmupcgeh4qq5BJzTA4GfQLuI4VlIHrwax5YZYG2yqVPvXqmM/N3qvc21vdIwdRvbqadwPMBzQetdDe6NtfMBzxWBJHJC22QYNAhtKKQc07FAxRTxTRTlFIZIo71ItMWpBUjQYFITS0lI0QvOalQY5po4qVem6oZaJojlwMZ5r1Tw/abIlc44GBXnFhG0lzGUHBNevaXDiNSPvdayZRrkEChG5wRSMzZ9aQE1JJZ7c1BJ8vNL5lRyHfTAhLhjgipY1x0qNAoODU2Av3aAJQQetKYM8jpUSYJ96n2sBjNADfLZaaVpST0NBz2pDImiJ57VVkiXqOKt78U1ju5NAGb5RY8ZqVRIvep8Ffu0zdzzSGSxOxHzfpUzSAcN0qoODxSmQ9+1ABIYQdwJpitnrTGIIyRTMntSGWznrUYOTiolMhOAaftIOT1FAyQrUBO01aVk/iqtKI9xYGgB3B5qMxyA5B4qMNz1qQHjmkAAkHHXmrISqjEZBU04SsvU4oGEwKHikUsSPSopnzk9aas5UdKQE5z603kjBFIGMnNSEUhjOM46U/IppHXFL0FAFZ9ynNN3dzU7524PNQ4PegB23cOaFDLxmpo14pcUAQEmk61KaQYxyKBjT71GfapM4NI+MHHWkAwnIIpF64paB1oGPIGMimqSOlLwelN6c96AFIJHPem4I4peSM0wkk4AoAbuYdsingg+1NZcDAqNs4wKQyZG3E88ChjkYqoDgnb61OHHU0AJt5pzJkAinKQ3amsCBxzSGIvHWnsqkAiqpLKO9SxucYYUAKFC8cipBgcGgMp61KFUjJoAiyBwR1pCF7GpSg7CoWO04NIBuSvPWk3Ejj9aVRuyKkC496AIj7jmoySvI5q1IeMgVWO4nNIZMhZ+SOKeUYGiCQrkNyKlLAk8UAVirE1GQQKmPynI5zTGO7rQBG+MfSow8fIqXjvRsjJ6YpDIyQDxSd8gc1NsXsaaPlycZoAaCAB704EA8imkjjtSEAn2oGPwCcimlFf8KYMIOKQSYxgUhishX/ABqVF4wD+dQ7weTQDt6n6UAStkHFAfnOKhCyY3DkYpFdu9AE7EHk1CCgyDRhsHnqaYQQaAJVIAp2QeRxUIUEdKkCAcDpQBJuIAHOKaXByF7UNyCKrsFH3h07ikApAzxSfKeR2pysKczLjH40wF3NnFN3nP0p4ZT0oJXuKAGZ4zQCM85H1pTt7dKYWwKAJCSD6imk0ivzg/hSnGenWkAzc+KQtnrxTsikzk80ARMoY5pvlk9DUxo2ntQMZ5bnvQqFQc9alU04UCGYzjmnD0I5pppCCw+U8UxiMjZyDTORnNSMOoFNwwG4igBAoyMHmrC5xTI9rNzU5wOMcUAKPaoXI3DJ6VIZABTd6+maBEO70p46etRH5hgUYZeFPFAA0YzuqLByParSocYNAi/i60gGgh05o2jtx9aXyEXGMinFG9BTGRbV5pNoBzmptmzp3qZVUgZoArAKetJjng1bMa+tQuBjI60gK5TI96aAzHawHtg1MQTnnFIDhuaYAuQOaCAw9Ka7KxyR0qIfNxnAzSAmUqMc8Z5zSlkGSCCBTCEYYB6U0bRk9aBis4I4pmcdcg1IGXuKRmU8LSAbknk0HJoJGOe1LkHkcUANB2ml3t14oOPxphXqvSgBTIehqORnZTt4pAuWJz0peMZ4oAcnIyDk1IFIGQaiTHGPzpMMBgc0AS7Q3JJA9BTyagDMpyRnFOLljnFADyfWoSD0HNSgDvTtijp3oAr7crjNSAEdKcu0HpU+EKEUwK6r3NPXAPTmnFc/d7daTY+3pzQBGwO7pxRk9qlG7GMEfWo2OBQA8BzzgjFBCsuQaTJGSncVGNwGBQA9lHUGpI2BXB5IqAFicEigHDYNAi0cdqQD2pgOQSadwfumgBAxPBGKaR7cU1mbpjHNPB96AE+Y0YUcEU04+9zSFsgZ5oAk2/Sl254qLJ6BfxzUrDNAEbrzkU8520vB7U1uPm6UAISewyPWlUsp3LxUPmNztx1qRWYnBFIYpZiad1PNNMMrAlR+Jo2sMFuooAfgAZPHNJtB70EgA5poPGRTEP8ALNAjTq3JqL5weTUqsO/NAAY/SkCAEA0/JzgdKDtxgGgBucde1OBBPH51ExGKXIAGM0AOOc5puM0mc49qeMds0ANI+brmnjcvUfjSAgHkUgfH50ATA7lxnk01lOcHsKQfNUhIHLUAQk5JA60wq2elSE7Tle9NEq/xOwPtTA//0uW2k807YDSlgOBRk15Z6gwoc/SpFAGcijd6fjQRnocUhi4XuKCQeKZjHfP1oxjk0AOzzjFLx1NNGCM008jgd6YiyB3PSl3e341UDSg+oqbJoAerbuKjcjGDUW5m9RSFh90UAO2dxRjb1qJjjhTUeXySTkUAWCQOlOEqqMHnNQALtyO9LsxzQBI0uPu03I655NR7KUDPNACMT1FG49adt96UKMHNADdxAytPXdjJFPXGeelPyOpNAEHzDOaUg9qVmB4Wkyc9KBik9s4NRsxNIyyMfakEb4xg0AOUVIU9KYsbjk96l4GM0AQmMk5zThGG6ipvl/hoL7QeOtAEe1l4AyKCvABpxlFJvycigCPac8Uu3ipNzduKTcc5A5oAEjOeelSEHODUeZM/MRRu9aAJcooIJqPKseKQ9PeonUkbRxQANtz61KGzgZqIQsFzRs4xyKAHk/jSbttRYKjJ9adtPegCfzABwaY7buM9qiC4709en86AEVwCOasbc8CoCgIzSqGBxmgCRht+lReag+9xTsZ4FGygBvmcfLzQXJ7U7HFMJ7CgBpHf1pBxzzS5I5FOw3XmmA3dxxRvyOaeF5470BAOvNIBm8Uu8CpRboQSCfapI4EoArq3rT2IKgd6sGOKmbI1PPNAFVsgcdaAzY461ZKjmoyp6dqAIyz4+YUoGadz0p4Xj0oAaEbsaNuBjpTzwM0zJoAUJjkCjbjkUuQBSE4HNABtzn0pm0Zp6vu4pe1AEQA/OkzggYqT6U3IxzQA5cE4NLjBzUa4I45p27HXmgB5OF55xTd5xk0wuvTpRk9RQAm7nIpcnp1pdpNG2mAmW7UzknmnYI49aXB70ANGc9acAep5pC4FKrcc0ADBsZFRgyCptwxioywzzQAm+QjBpu4jgin7s9aact+FAxu7vSAk1MFJAqMoRzQAwgGnonU0irnipgmKAIyPWkAzUnHc0nyjpQA0Jk0oUY5p5cZHakLUABXmlA2jFLvppbuKAFLY5pPMzjBppIpoBxg0AShyfmzxTg57VAATwKlWNgKBCkkk0YGKUA5pxBHGKAK2SDmk75qx5YPPekCAHHU0gIxuYc9KY6FTkVORxjOMU0gEc1SEVXOB71nuDuzWk6Ajr0qlIqr0rSJnIpnrRinH1pM+tamTExS4FFFAhp4pBzTjScUxAaQDnNFFAAetGfyo70HFMANL1pKKAHCnrjFR+uacnSkBFLzzVerEoqDFWhDeKSnUGqAaKcOlNp2aBDqliQHk1DzU8ZGMGky0ScKPWoCQfap2KbT3qpk0irk8aGRsLya3o9IuXjVkI6etc9GzId6nBrdt9blQYKjpig3pSWzM69spYMOw4NZldHcahHcIVlU/0rDdYsfL1pozrR10IBUiNg5qPHal6U2YxZpRXbqcHkVb8zeN3rVOO1dkDipGjkjXrxWbRvfQc+MZJqg9OlfjBquWPSqSMpMaaSlNJVmTCkpaDQSNpaKTrTELxSUUgoEBoopKAFooooEFFGKKADFLRRQAlLRmigAooo70AGKOlFLQMKB0pDS0gFoIo+lGe9ACj3pTSZoXLnao5oAM7a2rDR5b37x256DuavaRo3nPvnHI6gV6JZ6ZHbHKAc+tIDJsNAghjVWGMc108drDGgRQBUp2gYFN3EcmkBG0ap0FRZ5qZjuqA8c0DH7mBz3pjuuKTcfSo3x0oATcCc9KaeDUfSnhl70ARM6jr3qBmGaskr1phVHAJ4NAFRhUJHJq0xXPNRMnegRXyV680zIA9zQ+OtQEkk4pgO3EN8oX3Pese90xLpRLDwfStDaQeTUqsF60Aef3dq9rJtboehquK7e9svtUXTJXoe9cfNbtG+0gigCEU8YpoPYU8UhokXrUnTimLnrTutSUgpADRzTgOaRoh4Hapk47cVGtWEUkgDvUNlo6fw+gaTeo5BAH0r1ezVCgKjpxXDeGo12iNhgivRI40VMJWTBjXQDJqLBParXBHNROADgUhEJU9qfsBXkc0Z7U7JApgUnXD8VegjDDk1WOC2KsLlRwaAK8mY3OOcVIJ8rgio5CKSNUY/N09aQFlF38g0OpCmmqioSVJxQ+dvWgCoxbPFN5HekZsnFJ1oGSAnpSY5oQbTzUx2noKQyE1ERmrBFRswHBoAiIFRHI5FTg5PFIeTSGV15bd0INWkzznkUwJ3AxUoXIxQA1iKrMBnjvVt0qErigZEka5yamK54phyOBSFn7UgI2TmnYjPWkZjt5qtJIBjNAyw6jtUJQ9hUBlYEHrVqB1cc8GkAieYh4GatAhutLtIOajZuOn5Uhi4zyDQeORVVzgZWowzA47UASyqx5pFqZGyBSOQBkdaAEMu37vam+a3YVCV5OOtSx7QMsaBj1ZycsMUZA70rSA8CoQeORikA8885pmecU8EY45pNueBQAq/zoIpwU07bQBFgYp3AoZQDzRlcZ70AIelREjpipSwxUJbPSgY7rzTGU0nOc9KCzdqQyMJg/L696UFsYbH4U8803BoGOBA7U7BNRgNjk5p6nHSkA1o/SmYweR0qfIqNumetADB1qdBmqg2k5zz6VOr8Hg+1AFj2zUT7T1FAbg005YccUAKuF5HenEjr0qIhs+uKAA33ieKQx7EE4pilTngikbr71BuweTSAuKwFBYdqr7+KdnNADw56Z/OmHB5zzSEnPTpTQ3GMUAGCOM5pwGcCmnuKVT6c0hin5eO1MJPant0x61EetAwxmjBx6c04DvQuaAInXkkjP0pBtI4BGKkcnOeMVETmgYo2857Cn+Wp6YqJcEkVJhepNADhHGpyGYe2eKft4BBqIqOo6UYAGaAH5QcE1ESuTimvj+HmmqGznFIB5PHNOV1PTNRseTmkRSevSgC3nOagKOB2IqQDjGacRkYoAgKL1oKrjBpzqyDIGRTQSeTxQA0AqcLUnzEfNR8vc0bj160ANwRkHmjJwA1N3cnrS47UAOG3saQnvikGBx0p4wBg0ARc/SgCpOoz6UztSGL7Gl200HnNPJ5zyRQAwrTl4OfSg4PTNIc+lACsQR/SmEAfMvGKBGCvHU0MhXr0NMBodieTQzP0UZoOM9KYWcHI4pATAZ5I5qyGFUgTng81aBTGGOKYAw35zjioAjlsgVY3gdqQPznpSAYF7d6UHDEGpeTzUTqSc0xDJZGVtuOKIncg4NMYCkBC0hlgb9wJqTKYznn61X8zAzmoWw4J5BoAndgO/FNWfado5qAhh1pMDd6CgCcTBqkzkZJqNYRjcp/Cn7cD6UAQuBnrim/WpHPGcU0DIDHvQBG/FIrZIAqTaueakMasPT6UDIQcNyOD1xSkg5IpcFRg9aZ05NADsfhS7VJwOuKaPenAY5pAG0jkZoPY/nSkjOORS0AR5UnHelKlu9A9TVhdrcCgCosPz4PSpjBEORUjgrwOlRBxyPTvQAvlhRwKdwOgpu9fwoZ/TtQA7buNNK7TjrzTAzDlab5hJ54oAmJHNAAPOR+FRZJ5pwIzQBIdoXceKbvToOp701/UHNMPNMCQuV4PfvTlkycgA1CeuaXjoOKAHFyxyRnimD6U7NN+lACEH8qIiJFPYg96dgHqaCiZ4FAEZxvxSlT1680qooJqUY5B6GgRD5brSjeWyxxj0qbAHINLv5I7GgCJuDyc56UgB52809gCf5UgFAAAWU7Tgik2ngUn3SWFJvbGaLgOCP69PSpUU5A/Oogxp4LHoaAJQgxwc00hSvTJHrTPmJKk0qjGdw9s0hjcR8k8U1nXjZycU90iIO05qMgn7o5oESxSTgY4Ipcsx5NQBmAOe1PVuenNADST0bHHehsgccjNWfLyDnBqNkK/eyKAIwQfvClwo4WkODyO1OCrj0pgOHvTGQk5HQU7gdBn3pR7UAM5AGKXOeSaQox7dKbjB4HFAx54/GnA44poye2KVVxknrQA1sHpUZLAcLmrBx6UrKrAGgRCWcNjoB1pCzMcEYqbagyTSlRjmgCLk8dqYB7VJtHagqW5HFJgf/9Plsq3OaYeTTAp+lSgcZryj1Ry5x7UZPPNMDZ4pSxHSgBeD3owO9MJ54pNxPGOaAJdwFJuxTdrfxAYpfL96YCGTAyadvJGBSiNcHNLj0OKAGLvkyDk01oD681OuVUYp2/qKBFQRtwKeqkHpkVIW5o38UDFG1eaQ4zikxk+1Px3FAiBsg/LimA54Jqz5e7OKYVUHAoAi78U7aWbOeBShadgYwKAEUcYpzY/KozuHIpm4kcmgZZAXGSQKcWXHrmqu4Hg0bR1oAkaXLcdKFkfoTUZxQdgwfSgCdycCo9xIyaQnPNMLc0ALk4yCaTLEYPP1pVB4Ip2Dnk0AN2gjngGlwBwKXFBwOTQA8kYpuaQ8UvABoAdzQSKQEkcUEZoEN3H86M85607YAOabk9OMUDEyS3BpctjmngcZFN57GgAGKXAxTabyKAH7R3pBx0oBp2OeKAAHtSqecYx70cUEe+aADb6H6UmCBz0pQex7VIEHUnigCEnimYqwEXrjmk2d6AIkVicVNgkZpCCBkdaTZIDntQAcdR2pucGjaD1NKVU96AHBj0zSsTt+U4NMACikZloAbux1p/PakU96Uk0AGxu5prfL1PNIzEHOKiwTyKAJMkmngjrUQBHU06mBIAc0hJHFNVuaQtwSaAEVyc5oY00MCc0u8fhQA0FvTinAkUhYDv1pu/FAEoPrQSB0qPcxGQKaXPpg0ATFs8jpQcbag3ECjd2zQA8HBp+8dKYFyKXZjmgA3jNO3elNZAOlLtI70ABbPNNbHQ08jvTDnOTQBFgnmlwQaVunFIO2TQAAkdaX1GKcDilPNAEXQ0ZPQU7acc9RRggUAKM4pxBAGTmkGcUdKAGnIqQSsRnHSmBjSbsHmgY/eepFKCGOcYqKhT2oAmIA565qN8kZFTDlcUhXPApAQ84pQMHk1MYwenFN8sg5zzTEBXgUm3POal6jmmEcCgYzFSK2D1phpQtAEu/FHmA1GRnGaAq460CHbwTRyfu80m0UYPbikApIPOKiYkDg075x71Edx6imhETkY471RZuSOtXHBZcCqTJitYkSISRmmk+9PIFM2961RkxO/JoyQaKBzTJA0gFL9aDQAnel5oo9qBBjJoopMnpQAtIRRmjIpgKKcDjpTDSCgCN/emVIwpm0kZFUhDKSnU3FUAtJRSCgRIKD6UwGnjGcUikAznFKyMBV4QgLuTrVeQFTzSGV81PE4+lQHpWvpy2rxFZV+bP3hTLhuVHHGetVGINdFc28Mce6Hcc+tYUqrnIpGlVFbJpetDDFNqjlL0NxLH901NLdSygA9Kzsml3GlYvmJJDk1EfSlJzTRTIbCkoopksKSjJooJCko+lFAgpKWkpgFFFGaBCUooooAKKKKAFzRSUvagAoxRRQAv1pBRmk+tABSilpKBhxTqSjtSAXilxTaXJJ2jvQA8DcNq8mux0XRlYiSTr39aj0bScfvmG7616PbW0UCDCgE96QDbS2it0wFAxV0MuM4NJlO9SbFYZU8UgI+o4o+XvzSFSOBTSKAE46ioyBngU4HZVe4u4rdN8pwKBku1h0pjrmubuPE9rAWUPg9sjJrmLvxRdTuRHwg9sE0Ad5JPEuVBzVOTUbSNcu4H415fPf3dxIXZyM8ccVVO49Sfxp2Eep/wBq2DYxL9409b60JwZV/OvKMMTy1BB9aLAeuqVkGY2BHXINKQ+Mjoa8niuriEFUY49Mmtu28RXCBUnGQvGR6UWA7CTgVGOmTVeHULS+b92wBHXmrB5JCc0ARMRk0AjpSFSeDUfsM0gJ1bAxWRqVukqgd+9aIC+ppske9fXFIDhJYzHIVP4GlArXv4lGWHGO1ZijjmgoM4p1JjAopFIXNOGaaKcDmpZoiZMZxV+3jErhSec1RUVu6PbiS5U4ztrKTLPRtEiiES5HIrpwBuBQ9Kz7GABAMc4rUSMqKklj8VA5OeKnOAKiOCcGgQhQ9jSAY4NS4zyKawx1FAEBA55pD6A044JpcDtQMhYnvSKyqOtPde3SoTGQcg0gJwWk5UVIcqvzdabbsycDvViUZyCKAKDqCODTFTFTYPQ0beMUDFAHbmlpoHPFTxR7mw1AEWM9OagkTPWtchNvArMnHPy9O9ICpkE/SlAGaaWAzxToxu+lIosooAxSsMdqBgCmEk84oADg9aYy5qYDP1phAxxQBVII6ioyD17VYcnvUDZ6daQyNj2PSmYyMfzqUr60xdzHqKQxmAe1OHByB0p+3+8OfamHrigCwJUc80w4OcdDSIqgZpWOBSGQso6CkVeOacxJpdjdqAEC4Oe1DIGowR1NIMDqaAIT8pxSqwfgCmSYJ4OKIhtPFAybYDyDThGacSSOQKZnPPakA8rjpTQCDUinI45NBB6UALkikJpMt2FKRmgBueoPNMKnqKexKrnFM8wkUANdQODUZUgAipDg85qZcY6ZoGVfYUjDP4VacR9hg1Vf2pDGh8DFG/npTdmBzShcc4zQMfk9af3pvbmk34NIBzADrUQJXtmmGbng0nm/NtIzQA/y0xkcGp1xg571CCH/AApeRQBIeegqPDA9M04PnmkLnr+lAAcZyKbnjmgufSo8SMSe1IZKwJHrxVanFZF6mmqDn5qQDgRzmnZB6cUMoycUAZ60AKTzUZYg81IFx3pwVetAyDeSMAZp6sVBzQVxypxTkwThzQA07z2o2HOTVrCjlahc0AN6daaXIHApM+o4qAuuMZ70DHs2fxpuAPemgjqDye1DNjAx2pAOU96eahTLU7LZIA6UDH7sc5pjOScGly2ORyaaQcc0AIM9uKkDMBhTSBcimurIQByD3pADKT1FSRgj8KA5A9qGz2PFACk5BFKzfjTASDg08IQDigBmTSjae/WlIx15+lGAR0+lADCvNNHBwaeQOaYD1BNAD8A5x1oxTc54FO3L65x3oAawBxgdKQ5HtTXZgMkdaByaBjsY60HikI98ilwKAE64p3zDoaaSF4IphcHFAE+4nAIoyO9MVxkelPCpjK80ALnFNZt68/lSHAyRURLrweeaAGHf2pp35GSDT+CaeORjpQA1EYjcRxUilh/9ekQuE9ac2SeRSACzHvUe5zwad14pVZgCABxQAJ5i89TVkZP3qriTPOOaeGagBxXjmoSnOGGQakJyKaVz0yaAIdqDoKFYDoelOYN1x0qIgMQe9ICYk4pNuDmkVm+7SknBFADtwXhalDDG4VTbp70qyYAB57UAWN6A/MOtIShXiqzMFYnt6VIrg5x0oAmO0gUgBHaq7Ngbs0xZictzQMtsVxzioai8xOd3FAOenNAEp+9mnhhjBqLbt5oPvQBKXXsKaT3qMHBOamX5sYFADfmNM+YNnpU+Vz0oGG7UARjnOT1qIpjlT+FTmMlSR2pNuF96AGKpPFKy5GCc/SkIXOcmlA4yvY0AKcHoaQqOnFKwVvvY/Ck2gck5oAQICe9NCkEkmpQRULE54FMCQxo5DFjSLCqn5X3A1COCVqdR8o70AP28bc0zYfT8aXdyQARTCzE4FAChMDNKeB2zTAT/ABUhAbJoAeMHg0/GFJ9OKiXd1OKlC4+90oABgdaQn0pHZcAkZ+tN3j0xSEKFOcHrTgOfp1phYEk/hSN04NAEh5OabnnFMIJ5zSnAOSfyoAUbT9acpJT2poAPU4qTaAB1NAEZBpoJ6rUwO7jpTSuOAKAGiQY6YNPDkjJphjOQcfWlCBTyOtAwBzw3Q0/b3HajyznAHWkx29aAHiMsetNaMg81KpAp24ZIoEQeWXHWjy2AwSTT8qCSDSFs9KYEY5HzDmlUdj0pR7Hv3p+zGcjkUgGmMgkc4pB8vFO+Zfvkmoz+dMALs3Tgd6DyaXL9AM0hzwKADk0nzZ4NIwP3aeFYc+vSgYjKH+93PanKhGQv60hXaBuOaerIoBJouBHyc5oG5Tkc1PgcFTmmthR+NIBuc8kUm8Djdioy2MrShEx0zTuI/9TmASo+fjPemAE9DUpXcMdqQIq9OteUeoRMmaBEGHXBqcDHOKTGOn50DIjGVAyQaTAB5GaeeB9KaBznNADlx1xgU/INN3Dp6UhZe1MB+VI4p2VI6YqINxgU0uewoAs8YzUTkEcVDvfuR7UcuhHSgBS2eKTPY0gGOpo27gcdqAHFl4GakGO3NM2YOetP8tugoEJ8x4WkKEcVKBjrSE0ARn5ccUlScHocUuOxoGREZGDUW1geBmrW04zio3zjA4zQBGFzg0oUeuKUkjgUvpnvQBHtCjmlKgnmpML3pCYwcE80ALtyMUeWpGD1FJ5mOaZ5hx8vX1oAl2qO3SkG3v0pi5OPenEqDgc0AOyM0xypBA5pjNnIH1pAeMUAP60oIFN5xig0APzjjpTt2T9ahwe3WngelADyeKiJ59ql69aiYDkHtQA4FeuDTsjr1FRA8U7Pv1oAUt6ijcv8XSmHkE+lM5B/lQBONu3rTC+Gx60m4dD0pSVNADdz9h+dIzN3prN+FO4IBoAMjr1pVckDB4zTSuQcUvQ46UASEn1pQW9Tg0wu46Y5qPzGJOaAJyWxURLnqaBKRmgmTPagB6AnrRsx0qLdJngU/wCbvQApVjSduaVi/akJNADhzxTs9u1RfNjPelGaAFOT3oHT3pjE4BxShutAAR/doy1SAcY6U1gOaYCYqJxg9alppHNICMICDnPNKEI4FPPJqRR8tMCApzz2oC85qwQcCkx7UAM5GRURJboM4qwATnihVH93FAEHNSqqntUm0AD1pSxxQAcU09c0Z5pRQAY96YxA4qTrUb4xx1oAXg03Cnio/m4pCcYNAD/l6Dmjg9KjzQrc/pQBIT60ox1FNPFLkYyKAA89KaScU8H0phPzYPSgBOetG0nFO+Xo1AIPIoANmOlLtNKDzSjGck0AM2sD7UbRnIqTp3oPrQADmnZ4xTcGjAHWkApYilB96iPXC804Z60APLcUi9cjimE8/WlzQA7nuKC4yeKRnXv3po6UwE5pyjvTdrHkVIeOKAAilpM0uRSAQcdaCAfajI5NB/WmgKsiqDnvVKQE81fl28k9apNj1rRGbKnPpmm896kbg1HWqMmAooNGaokQ02nU00AL1pPxoBwMUCmIWjNFNwaQAetFHWjFMApM84p3WigBrcA1Fk4qR6iJxVIBCabmlpccUxDaSn03FMQtHehadQNEqysFxTHYt1NSRW8k/wB3gCnNaTjPHA70iyrVy2uPKKgDvzVUoy9aVMlgB1oZUdGdXNkwK4U4JxXP3agSAYxmtlYrwrsjO4AdPSsW+EqTbZeoHFJG9VaFVlTHWovpSljTKo4GPoNIKXvQO4UlBooEFIaWkPWmIPekPSne1NPpQIKKOaKYgpKDRQAUlH1paBBRRRQAlLRRQAUtJR7UABpaTGKWgAzRRS0AFFAo560DEp4ptKKQA3FdHo+lNPIHmXd32+3vWPY2xupvm+6K9O0uylhIaQ4BHSkwNmwgSJSMfe7elX2K9BTBHjgEYpCG56UgH4yPpRu2jgUgD4OMVGzMMZHWgCbOeaYx+nFQSzoi4zg1x+s6wIFMUbZY+lAGvqetfYxyVwB361wd54iu7tmSMgKe9ZNxdSXDfvSTVXBBpjFJZiS/J96b0paKBCU4RyuhZVJA64prYxzW/ojAEEjIGc0Ac8Qw5ING4V6v9ntriL5o1weoxXP3vhyOUloGCnsKLgcSelJjvWjdaTd2zbdu76VnMrJ1BGKYCAsh3ISCPSugsdUONjnB7k1gDmmmgR6GkodQwOQec1Jkdua5HT9RkjIic/TNdbHsZAx6kZqWMccc00naOOtKQATimdTSKKF7Ekqk965llaM7SMV2EseUOBXNXcTI+G79KRVir2ptKfSkOaBocKkC+lMUVKOKhmiJ1XIrsdBt2kZXxhVwM+prkol3EBeSe1el6JAYoRGRwOeayZR2lshQdcj3q9k4rOUEDmpN7Y60iWTu5IwKYCag3GnKfagRdUdKSU/KQKjjYA4Jp8i7l65oAp96mVRjNMC81IThaQFdm5Oaq7wDg1M2OtQFFegZIhyd1Wldm69qbCqoPnGanYxnoMUAM5/iOaMIe9MYkd6Yrdc0ASkYPFSB8cYqIHPSnYJ60ATAqR1xUEi4HXOKY52jNQlywpDImTcc05F20HJ5pmTjJpDJPmB55o3YNNXJ70pWgZKOehprelNBI6Ujc0gI25HNRFB1WlYN1zUbEjjkUDBuRTY9oODTck9adjK8Uhlxtix5zVTgninjPCmrUcY60AQiMleBzUTLirxJWq7gYyaQFWpRzxim7T1phcr0oGLJgdDUO49BUgIPFS7BjPSgCg+4nkU5CR1qdhg0h20DHDp0pmcU7OMYNBBzxSAb06U8NkcUdDyKYDg8mgBxJxxxQrkHB6Uu3J603igB7MpFQle+fwpSaiZsDPagCQAk81OMDrVYNu+70p5LbTz0pDHSMOAKrMT2pSSTk0w7unWgY0s5JXjigMc88fSgLx0oAx2pDHl/1qMgmn8gU4AOuDwfWgCIKVPODT/l6YppUqSCPxp4AA5NACcDoKCewp2M0hUUANBYcDmndScigLk8GrHRcA5oAr0wggZHFS5HftUfXIPSkMjJc96VcjOaTHrT9uOvekAEU1OSafjjik24PFAC01yVHPepAG7UMRjnoKBlY5/hqeJd3zEVAeuQeKliPvQBNyvGKgdgWqwfeomUk8igCIdxnNRtGD1qcKBz0pcAjGaAKgQA+/rVhQQAe9Mbj8KQNg80hkp68DFNA7U1mHQetBcd/wAKBjtq1E8W5flODUhI4560gwKAI4wQMHipfvjtQWGOKTHfsPSgBCvtTcc7e1SfWjPGTQAnseaUZIPNMMmORSZ3DI/GgB7ce/0poxTcDGBTcYJ96QDiSRUOeafhqa6A5LDoOlMB/A7ZppC96bG33UGeBU7ow+8c0AQ8j7tP81f7vJppXcdp7+9AgbqCDj3pAPynamSZC5zSeU47UogyfmPHpQMrCQ5x1NPXB6557+lWPs3VgaMonGKAII1A4JzTxmPKLgipgY3HFLsGD60ARBieO1L60mO9Lz6UAM2jNPwoWl7U08nNIBQozilJ7EUgznI5FB55zQA0nHIpHkQc5pwXnNRsFGTigBd2D8vApxck4FNRGPIxU2wfiaAHIpxk05Yyp3ZpijZ3qTcTigBspBXb75qqcs3YVYlz2qEYJBoATeVJGOCadkMMA4pn3v6UBU7igB4UhsHnNI1uWYAcUpyuNtPEpU8nqKQEbQmP5etReUN2AeasMfSo2jZf8aADyGxkDIpRGAOcU0Mw6EgelHcn1oGLtUDmojlTz0qUEYxSAcAdaADjb3qNjznpUxUkZoEfPzUARkqBmhWIGQae6Hp2pFVc4oAdketAc/8A6qQr27UoHFAAHKimliaU4AzTQD1FACAHHrSjpz0oz+FHJoAccHmm8ZJpuafkD6UAJnrTflznmlJB70nzA44xTACOc4p4HHBpwAbg0zbjv+dADjkc4zTPvAjkUYGc81ISpHPNAiv0bBP0pdpJwDUhVSOOCKUA56UANWMq25umOlS59aGGPvcUwYPIP50gHhEPWmsAKeoyPemnaOPegYfu8fNSMEI46UADPzdKa4xxQA7Yvp1qTy06moVXo2eamVGYZNABtQdaCeOKUR9T0+tJgIvJzQBG5BIOPrijoM/zpPNIb5hke1IxDc/pQA7LDkd6Ri3+FRb5MbVAzQzTY+7QBYUsBzyKecEelQcleCc0pLKKAHlSBy1IHAPPNQHf/ezTdrsaAJSyMCBwaduAO01AsbZy3arChzxxigQFl7ZFSbweO9RN600AHoBTAkZiaaeBk9aXGKTI6mkAm7I+U0ZfPCnHrShe/SnbCMZ6UDISdxA6d6lGTjnGKCobkDp3qMkqcqaAFZXPTvTR09qlWQsfmGM04rlQMcCkBGiotDfKM0xsDrRwRnrQA8TKB0Bp4l44IFRBFPUdak8heyk0gP/V5gcc5oLAHvzUZzk00Fj1ryj1SctTN/pUQ46U7A6UABJ6dqZ8xJHvxT2II4pvOcYpgMLEH3pwXPJqTYByacqnPHegCMrRtYmpFJJweKlyB70AQCM9TS7D2OKlYkjimckYpAJ8q9alXGKbwBzTgQAOaAHjgdM1LuIxgVAHAqQSYXjrQIRmOTmojg80/fnmoGUjO2gBSQKFkwaj+tC85JpjJvNIPFIX3cnrTc8UmcdaAG7xggDmk3AUjEVGSc/WgB7yAc/nUWQ/zCnAZX5hTAvGRTAeDxyachU9etREUuw/TigCUt2FA2AYx+VMUcjNK3DYoAfgAcUvJ/CmjFGe/SkA/PH1pCQDz0pAwGM0jMDnBoAbuJwc07e3aoxgU4GgQu5jxSnkc0BuT60ZOOlAxQOo9qMDoKFBxjkZpqgqcdaAHMOCBUYVjjPapRyakPSgCsFf+IUnzVZ35HNNLA8CgCIIT1PWlCMMccCrA9DilycYNAEI5HXFDRgr61ISPxpT60AV/K2nIoEdSjNPBboKAIVjx1FSZx1pcEnmjGTjPSgBoIYZBqMcnJqYDsBS4ANAEeP1qMggcVa3YpGcAYAFAFXcx6U4HHXmn7tpIA603IPNAEgKMNuMU4BOnFQYAPFNxQBZ470wqp71EN2Mil3H6UAPUDqKdxTC4ximFgG9xQBLtUj0pCAOlNVg2cUwHtQA/nPJoDEcYppOeBRTAfngg0q7QODULFxxjrTQW9KALYbPFJtA+8eTVZlZqft28UAScA0eYAOOtMw3fvSgAc0AI8zZ6daiBbPNTYGfrTWUdjQAgyeaQpkZ71IFx1pG9qAIsEdqeBkelLtp+0Y9M0AN2k8UEc80/wDlSZzwBQA1Vx1p3l45PNNUndipck0ACqAMEU0qu7NOJB70wkYoAaeOKMmjqKbzQAZ7Ub8UgpaAFDZ5xigmkUU8DPWkBF34p4IzjNSbfTFNZfSgBQMnGKNuKUAAZpd3940AMIzzjpSjGBxzQduMimeYBximBLg4wKUIx696hEnYCpFcZoAUqBzTRin5DcdcU3ae1ACY4pMe9KRSAA9aAGN0x1qjIuOner7AiqUnIz3q4kMovnPNR81PIBVcntWyMWFIaTPFFUSG6lBpDzSYoEFHGKMUYoEBpBS80YpgFJS0dTQADpS0uKQigY1qiINSkUm2mgIacOaVhSpzwKoBhqOrLxEjIqsQRwaaExRTlPNMFPoBGhDMB1H5US3BztHAqijlaczbutSaIGYt1p8GRMrDsc1HinxttOaC1ueiWN/aywCPYEb1rn9diSQl0I+XoaoQXZRcCorqcyIRmkby1Ri4pMU402tDzmLmlFNHWn4oEGKSlpKAEpcUUlAgJpKKSmIX6UlHSigAoooxQIQ0vtRRQAUUUUAFFFFABS0lLQAUUdaKBhS+9FGaAClpKX60gDHpSgbiFAzn0pD0zV7TFc3qFRkd6AOm0SxC8suOn416DHwOKp6fDAseXUbu1X2GeAKkCRWIPIqYgHpVVQQeTVhW7UALwBVa4k2r1q3lADurlNXvowjKDxjr2FAGZq+riJDtIJPH0rgZZZLmQySHPpT7mTzpCcnFVwMUwHnmkpM0UgE70Ucd6M0wEPStXSJApZfU1lGrumtibj2o6AeiWzEQj3qxu7VTt8CMAHP1qckKvNIBz4bjNcrqNlBl3xz6V0hIPI6CsLUc8n1pgcWQASB2NNp8gHmEjoab7UwDHcdRXUWF55sQDH5l4rlxVuzl8ucY6Gkxo7jlgGFNJ5weKjt2ypXrUxHUkVJSAdCKwb9TkE9BW4CMZ9Kyr4oUwKRRgZ5JpRzSMMEgUq0MaHrxU6qahFTqCRxWUi0amlxbrtFPrk/SvW9LgQoM9M8V5rotuWmV26/zzXqunwMsQJGBWYzQKDGB0qJge1WPbpUTZHvQSR89xTsCky3cUjYoAMipFcgYqIEY61IhBNAEuCeoppXA6VZXFRsM0AZ8kJYZzimLHg+tWZEf14quqEHrSGXAUHNLuiPQ4quVZhikAJoAfJjqOahx6dam4xgU0pmgBynAqUAkVAvBwasBRjIoAjcAjBqqy4birTc8VWZc896QxV9DTWHTApPmGOakGSBmkMAoHahj6048Com570gDcM0jZIzShOPannAGBQMqMM9ahYjv2qdznioSvtmkMFUNzmlxg7aWMgHjpQc54NAx+M81Ijhe4qINgYIp+eaAH+YCCBULk4pSw5wOagL44oAUSU0884pVbaeR1qQ7CaQEa4zyOalIHU8VG3lg7gc1CzZ4yaBjmIJ4pnSmgY5p2RSAVTzU/SqvQ8VYRtw560DI2JzTeKlYA0wpmgABoxTwuOppJAO1ADCp64qAgkEHvU4z2prBiKAGIgAxTixxyaYGYnDDFSfKAQTj60hjODzUZz1qQ4zTCcfSgY0b880pVhz2p24ZpaAIQGA2r+dPUFRzUm1c7sc1GW9aQx5I4zTMc88ihcZyeasb4z0FAEWAvSo+fSpjjtTCMUAR89KeG9aMZOelKyj1oATlj3NNwe1KCBznpS4QnmgCEk556VOANtQyBM8HNOTjANIY4k9M07oaUqMn1o4oAaWAHPWjk8YqGXIGR+tNjLA5PagB5Az0pVAzwKU88Gm4xyKBk/0ppbHAqHfzij5uCDQBMXBHNRsRggDNR4bPNIc44pADMowQKZnccgYpcMTjrxTkVTye1IYxuPaowu7rzVhtu0k1GHT7oHGaAIiuOnNKrlfvdKeTu7Uz5c4PNAycFSMjpTuPSoAV6dPalV/mIzQBKQQeBxUZ5PNPYgAZpvmLkDGaAIiMDJoX5R7U4kU0AAYoAeQOvSm4PUc04H1pCGz8vNIBBuB54NOwCCaYCBzkg1MACMg5oAaFznbUnbBFR5UdaaJRk4pgBPz89Kf7DNND+3WnAjqaAGF2XI60m89qCT1HWg5wAe5pDEDt1Jp6sh49KZhW7cCkKCgBW+U8Zpu9yu3HNRsJVIKthaVd5yRQA8DjHrQABnJ5oyRyaAMc9aAFI7dqQBl5BpwCfjSbAeC35UgHbhQcFhjtVdlZeRQGOcHtSAsMyrz6VECWPFMYg5Gc+9ShVC7u9MB6n160oJPTimbsNg03d0NAEmD/ABU4eh4qMMT3pjKQx54NMCVsEYBqEHB5pNueVNKBxxSANoFOAOehpAfWpEI6ZoAM560/y94I6CnjAwTUoZOtAGe4Ktj0qQOSMNVmWONvmTrWcYznJzSYFhgnrn6VGSO9MCsegp+0H7wyaABsDOKAcfhQVI4prLzmgZIWbrS78modgVgcml8teozQBNlaiz9aQDFWFKr15FAEAy3A4zxSqkik4qyXj7DFJnigCqSxJ4PNIBk5zVokY5qIsvcUARFvQUgBPFOO3OVpWyRxxTAQIT1GKeIx1NKrHJB7U4Z5NAEJAwcDFIeemM09jnI9abgA8CgAyRgUcnr0p3eoyM+9AEuAetL5ZAz1z6VFjJpQwB+9kCgCcKRwRT8Z4qMNx83FSktjHHPegQx1wOtVc8/NVkhiKiKkct06UAIDsw3b0p+IZckDketRYyducZpzQ7RnOfpSGOITae5FMLD3/KmRgj5c8+9TMCwDMOQaAIg2OAMU8SuDgjimEkfQ0gY5460AS5cnI6U7B/jpql+gIx7ijDd+aAAxj+FqbsQ/fpoJDdO1ObaecUAOyoHFMY55pAOaeFB4JoAbnHNPGWPWm7F/i6e1SHaORQAwgAfjSH0A+tL1NHORmgBhUnlcmm7G6spBqwgwC3Snnjg0ARbQ64PWm7AvankkL700E5yaAFG484xSGPIyKN7c4603Lnvz7UAL5bADJ5p+07Sc4pEDbck5prZJ5oAeqkA8570uRnOKZtPODS7SKQDNyEgmplfC5HTpzURVvSlC7R7UAOYZ60zYo+7UgVsZpCsgHTNACjHQ0jMuepoUk8enakJOeKAP/9bmNvB6UwIcU7AHA4qRT69a8pnqkYj/ABpOnWpjs6Z/Ko8IDyfzoAaF7inY9aXjcPSpBg9KYCLg8UHAFLwMGonCnqaAE2nduJ7UmX2gAU/rgikJwKAG5btSfNjmnlhjg8mkLkDNACc5pwHc0gZc4NPyM8dKQCBQec0o25+Y8ClxkYBxUZjIOG5oEKSp4HSmNMF+Uc5pCi46GmiNVIbrxTAQOxGKQK54FKAcZp4JFIBwHGO9NwW7U8OTzT9zdPWmMrtGxAApvlk9OoqzuA4PWlBXFICrhgcY4pQuKm3c5FJ35PWmAzaDzimbHZjg1bG0Hijgnd60AVjHj7wpoUsM9Ktg57ZpTtHagCuImPtQIiM56VZBQcmmkowxmgCExjuKPLz0FShMng0u3aeKAI/JHcUCKMDkGp8imlkxz1oEQlR2FM5HU4qQyKQcVFmgZJkFsd6ZhRyKQMRyBQclaAH7gfwpQQeRVfJ7+tL8zDA4oAm255o2DrmhcrxTSGPfigCUKvUsOaQBT0OcVXI44605RjgUAWQy01nPUYxUeD2o2t696AHA8ZNJmm4cGnhfegBo46U5SM4pwSjapxg80AR8hsil3k0uMdTQMDmgBdx7U3PFOPHNRHB5oAcE3dTS+SRUaj+7zUmZM5PSgBPLKnk/SkMY6U47s5zSZPagBduDTCvpUikmjDGmBHjjmlIB9KfsOeaTb3pAR7FHFMKbWx2qxt+bOKUgHnpQIrbcUoDVIV59c07AC4FMZEQcUqqcUpNP4oAQDGM80rKMAinYA6mmFjjHagAySMGmhcdBmjdjqKaW4yKAH4foc8UmCSaZvYdKduYjIpgOOaCaj3HHNDNk5oAfkE04AHqarkkdDSbmxmgCwSAc9aZuNRgsRTxSAaSwOfzpdxPan7ex70xlKn2oAQgZJzSA44pcA0Ec5oAA4BxUm8HpiodueMVIsWzkHOaAFJPamjPen005PGOKAEJLc0u6k6Gjp0oAXfjjFOBJ6UwhumM07juMZoAf3ApwAPeowoPApRGBQA/Kjg035CKaV5pqxqDnNADyVPGKYcH8KU5x6U3PpQAAEHIOKMOeCaMjoKfjNADfmHFGTwaf703H40CGtk1VfAHNWyBjrVeYDHFWiWZrVB3qzIoB4NQEYrZGLGkUuPSg0p46VRIzFLS0lBIhopeAOaDigAzSGikPSgBaKBnGaKAEGacaSgmmAwnmmEk040gjLdKaGMNSxKd2aYVx1p6N82KZSLJyOKpygbsirbxyLz1Bqi+c4PFNBIjp4plOApmY4Ak1eW0Vhy2Kht44pG2ySBM+taL28kILbkZPUMDn8KRoihLbNGMqwYVByOKtNcj+EYqBzuGaRaJYTnpUkkUyg5UjPtXSabplnNEmN289wa1LqBLSIxxOXJ6buaRuloeasMHB602tDUWD3JAAG3g4qh14rRHBJagtSHGKjp9AhKSlpKBBSUtJigQlFHaimISiikoEFLRRQAdelFFFABRRRQAd6KKKAClpKUUALRSUUDCiiloATFOHNNpwpMBpzmu20HTmC+awyeP1rj4UMs4jHUmvUNGi8uMI7YycikwOkghCABhjHarJUYyKbxwAc08KTyDSAZtxSMMfjUwU5waZMpCbs0AYmo3RiXy1Oc15vq935jbB07Afzro9dnkRTg4z371wZXJ3GgBBwMUd6SigANJS0nemAhpKXI60lAAau2GDK3OOKo9s1PaZ84EfSmB6FZndCv0zVs/WqdlxgE9uKtyED6CpAaygA4rIv9gTBPIFaTEYz0NZd5GZFy3AFAHFSgCQgUzvUtwB5pxUVUADrmlxjmjtTscUho6bTJjgbjnIrbYAEjua5bTnAUKfWuoyMB+fxqWWhuBjArOvMbGBrT+9WXegFDn1pFHPHljSgc0HG847UopMoeowanZdwCqcE1EMk1oWkSvMA3OOaybKO80TTZItuCCMdfevRITtUAr2rmNHgZI0bGMjOK6bcMAVAmTFl7gVCXA5A60hwBmoy2e1Ah2/cTTWU96eoqUoWFAips45NKoA4FT7SDipChPX9KBhG/UU1jzmnBCtROW6GgBGYlfmH41DmlJ7U373NIY5Tih/alB2+9OJDUARAEmpfLcjgVGAQc1YWVh1oArPA68805Gx8uatmbK/MM1nyk5yvFAEp5JNIcY5piPuGDUbsQcUhgTzjNSryKqNuGCKnViRSGPdMioCp7VOM9+aacUgGrJt4IpHcHpxUbMO1R59KBiHcOvNNEiYweDTjkdabtzzSGMyQcLUoYkcioSBnr1q1EQRgigZGaXcD1qZlUdarP0oAGIzxTNuTmkPqDVpPu8UAV/WmkA+1SyjZzio8MaQEOzAPOaTbUzEqKg3FjikMeBx1pp4p3QdRSEZGaAG454peR3pyoWOAaRlZeO9AyVA3U1JxVdd3rTzgjnrSAa7ckAdaTeOCaGApvy0wHBgeRRk8jNQ4wetPRWPfNACEgNipMjtigxj+I5JqIptoGPJX0phZf7tN6jmkwcZpAPLdOBQRG3XP4GkXoaCNoyBQMVhkcVD8xODipCxximZBHNAxVwKUketMDAHaelO/dnnFIBcgcUuVx3qLofapkUY4oAMqODSM67QR604qpXBpvlKoyKAIvvZ44qpvO7FWyCFqo4fI2UAOy5ORmpwD1JqOHcTmTPHrU5PHFIY/NMO4cilXdin7SRQBXYk59aAcDrUrQ4O4Unl5HUUAM3Y9qUuBkE5pzRgjGQah2gcZoAbuHX9aUEnkdKfEgqXAoGRjPWjighlOaTIbkUgFyD7Ypu0dMCnL83OMU7y+c56GkBEVO3Oai25J7mrjodvFUhvV87eKBgysDkHNA61Krg89qVSGJx0oGJtbtimGMjkml+bB29jTyT2oAjZV6imgAHrT2+akEY70gArn7tLjA6jNKAF6mjaPUUwISB2NOViq8U7YM5bnNMK8FRxSAYcnPegGUDgYGamRRmpVTFAivvY53LilAA5x1qwRjnikyD0pjISNw4pnmYXacDFWdo7VA6qeT0FADN47dKNxbkE4oBQL8lOLAjjAoAQH5frTi3UenNNPHFG0Hj1pDEyWHIxSjbilwRxRjIxikAYHrTQKOQdopdykkFelMAIGc4o2gjjin/uyQSCKQlcDBpARuvoaryKwPPFWzJGcL3pGy/UUgKYHapkTj6U8RgcinHgdM/SgBCuRil2hhhR0oz3WnKdvbJNMBfKTgGkZQeOfarAAoOzqKAKZ6baQjnAPFTuynjGfpUJxk4pgKF46ZqTC54po9D0ozjoKQFgLkCmkbeBSb8CmF23e1AC7zkUx8AfdpCSR0AzTcsOD3oAXJAwopAzs2DSjg5FL90E9qQAwJPHSosOKsblIxTTInTFAyIZzzT1YA4NIHQnoKTgnKmkBKUBOVowPrUe89KcH3HGMUAIdpFIGJOzNO6GojuJz0qgJiDkhh0qI47Hk9qC0mc560bW/ioAaMZ5FOyDyKaMZwKdsUf1oAaxx0607zeOn/16Tbxn0ppHQ4oAfuzx0pA2CF6E96aVBGDTSr5J7UAKSSaDleaaNw607nPNADu2OlKq5ILHHaosMORThknmgCUbRwOc08sfwpie46UmKBDt5x94VESTS+Wzn5TUZUgbaQwJxg1KCNvrUeWB4xSrjuMZoAUZJ69KaN4+9zTwBnJpeD35oAbgemKUcEmm5IGD+FP5IyKAFMingHmo8sG+o6VIxAXpTBnIYA0AP29jxTSoOFDY9qeCfSjoQcUARj0oCsM9808kUmSDigB3GNuMUmxc8ninAnBBFLgfw9aAGHIpwPGKbgMmaZjIwDQBKMDrSlhyR2qMDHXmkKZJbOaBDy0b47GmgYOKj2nv3qTZJkZoAXqeKcA1IQQee9PAB5HegY3nHSowecGpcE8UmGXhsGgCM/LwBxTw56Gjdx060cHkdaAEDsMt0qTsDShQy5PJpv3TxSAVmfBFKCWznpSb8DNR7yfYUATBMruHXNKU561CpA5OeKXzGp2Ef//X5jGaUZVfxpm8YpCwPHOa8o9UeTxwBTSaTcB+FNZsDPagCVXxwaduH41SLnOetOBYng9aYFoyDGT0FRO6k4FR7G6inbfWgAEmDUvyMPmNRKpHAqXyxjmgB21O1N2jvSqMdak2EjP40gI8AUpDFvlHWlzSjjkmgBcNin/MeuOKeXUjLVAZVJ3AZoEPIyDULDjOKQzDk44phkDdaAExxxSqMe9CuGyRS4OPloAXA6EUYz6035+vrSFXBwGIoAcTk0pbHFIFIp4QnrQBESRijfUhCjvS/J2H40xjBIQKbl8Up9AKlRCeDQBEJJAemasOwYfSjYaYUA79fSgQbh1zUZOOBzT2QEVGY+SM0AKHKr7mpQ27rSIF43Gn/KOhzQAhx0pmwHmnFhk0CQdaAIxEByRTygHIqUPkAijORQMr7eeKUocA1MFBGDTSuBgUAQbRnp1peRzQd2eKRyePegB3l55yaTHHJpwY4waNwA5oAjCginAc9acCOcU0n1oAUDFB6U0nin8mgAwD0pwUdRSAVI3BwKAEIx0pOD0p3mY5qu0284CbfWgCXAPIpKhBPQU7JBGaAH7e1OEYqHdS7iRQBYVVX7uM0bx064qsWUdaUurD0NAD5HBHAqM8DNIG4oLjt3oAkVsDNG9lPWoc5GKb360wJ1dgSTyacX45qsARzninc5INIROsmRkcGgPx81Qd+afx3oGSGXbUTShuTSFVGMnNJgZzigBoIJxUgyOSaYFJOQKcQcYNADWzmmFQKkwT9KTrximAg2ijIIpdvP1oC0AMxnrSbR2zUpGR15pNp7UAN2kDIpOnNOzj5SelLt9KYEZNOGG6UFecinKPakA3OOKUk1IEGBjtRgdKAI95PGKQs/4VIMc5FKRlcdqAIAT3pBuqQbRxinZXdx0oAj2SdcjinoGAwad1oORQA0Kep5pQuByaYzH+GnITty1ACEA8CmFW7c1IDmkPIoABvGMcU8kng9zmmZYYxTycjNADeuTSU8YpMCgBoU9SSaeAQee9KcY96TI70ALtOTmkMZA4PWn7jijJz0oAZtC9uafgAUoPfNBbHPWgBvbmjGOaTDE01yQeBQIYxJ61A6kLUn3j6U2Q9V9KpCZSkx1FVTVmWq1bRMWNxS0Hg0hParIYcUlB9qWgkSk5xRg0uKAG0U49KbTAKODRilpAJmiimt7UwEJ5p6TBKiNMIqkMuSToeFFVOtJijpTGi/C77cE1Fcx5+epYVYqCKbPkKQ1IuS0M+l4ptKKoxHGlBxSU+ONpDhRSLQmRThVoWfYnBqs6hGKg5xQWi1bXUkP3WIx0wa6MyXMkIOOSOprklyxAAroY53KKmTkDpSN4vQw76N0fc/U1TA71fv8AcWG6qAqkcc9xcUtHGKQ0yApKKKBCGiiimISkpaKBCUUUlAhaSiigBaKSgUALRRRQAYoPWjFLQAnSlFJS0AHeiikoGL0o69aKXFAC4oOcZpBSk9jSA0tLiWSXe3Ucce9er6VBBsx1YYGT6VwXhu3jkcM44PP5V6Law7Ru6Z6VLA0jBGD61HtxxmlQ9jSnHWgB4HPWs7UGkRGKnBA4xVvevTNYGqzfKzn7oUj86APOtWvHnmUHmssntTpcNJlTlR0phoAbzRS0nrQAlHSikNMA70hNL9amhgeZvl4GcfWgBIIvObbnFaMOmMsqsD0Pet/TNIAUSDGcc5rQnjCpkgKV44pXAS1YE4bggcVcYL3Gc1nW7ncOOK0C/wCVAEJG3gDFZ122I2LfStJyazrpQYmB6YzQBxU4/emocVPcA7y1Q9qoBR1pw602nCkNGhYc3AHYc11MbbgRXKWLFJcDvXUwcqahlom+6P5Vm3p4xzzWh7Gsy7J+760rlow+f1oGaVz8xpyDNS2UTRDBya6DRrZri4G0ZIGTWHjivQfDVswjEi4+9WTYzttNjbZubjFahHqOKhRU28DFBDnoaRLDdzgVIVbGRTUG07iM1a8xQMkUCK/OeRUu1sZFQSSKzZHFRiR1OBk5oAkcnPWgSc4Jp3lO/wAxFI0WOooAmBwOuarORupS+0YqEv3oGOIGMmotxBpS+aj57UhlgKrU0qFOQaRMimuaAHBhTu9VQcd6uIRj1oAMEDg1VdjkjFXCc8CmiAtzmgZUTrz0qbYpGVNNceWdpqIsM8UgHY5x1p3yrSx896e6A0hkbMAOKruzdRTyhzRgDrSGQbTjnrQVPSpGIWm53cnpQBGBxg80uOnOKeV71Hh/qKQxPL3nmpkhIGc0qqAMmlY9hQAyQleDUGKlLFqYRjkGgYwjHNTpIFFRnBpBwKAHks3SnAdiKYpIp/mHHTmkBHJgDJGaqBgecDNWWyetQkLnOKBjNp3Aip8AmoSxHak3mkBNkrTGbIpQQR1owtAxquyDGM5p4Yt1GKAVHB6Gk3dxQA0jPemEc1LkEVEeKQDgp5PpSAkHmlyQM00880xkmRyaiPIyfWmlqeiseDwKAGUjdKe0cinnpTcH0yKQDvLLEkdKcQwHNKp9aMt2oGRMB1qIhe44qRvbtUZyOtIBcqRtxg0oAxSBiaeCO9AyPaQfarIAANJhTxTgSODQA2kJwadio36cCkBGRk5pyxbjzikXA61OpoAjZMDHpUY6Y7VYJHQ1WZQD1zQBJu7CnBmB4qFTzipi2wHnNAxCzc5phBPIpTJ7Uwnd92gAKtnigrzg8CgZ4pxQMOaAIwRnGeO1OLJ1FN8jJ5PFRNGjGgYSOM/Wog5U8VMIcjrQYhnJ5pACyFu1Sq+TTMDOBQeeDSGTbsVWmdyQAOKfyPfFRlcjBNAEY46VKC45x160ixr+XNSBsZyaAGttC+gpgbjFOLHPNN6ngcmgYvb1xS5wKj9up9KMnvSAnAzTdpz06UgJpfMOelMBGVgPam++afnecmmGNgM9RSAUGpVbOVPOKg2GnqCM4oAmxTWUY60wsfrSEseBQBMig9af5IA+YcGqpBB5NTRuVwDzQAktsn3gcY7VW2BeKvPiTJBzVZV3DPrQBGUBNKq4NS7ADzkU0uF6UAOCgDI700j5gKaZieTSmQFsCkMZJvHSo/c08sW6Gk+U8HmgAz0HXFNxjtSjOeO9L05yMUANAUkMe1P2MRn3pAwABp4kK4A6mgBrAqMjvTPMJGDVgysq5IzVU7c5H40gJVXnNSKB3GahVsDmpD1/nTAV32niozKM896G5600qhGcZoACP4gaTcM7QfqKgKMopUBXvQBMeDjsafwOTUYOTkijk9aAHiVVJLdPSl3ofmAz3qMKD145pQAOaAG+avanCXPAPANJgZ5AxQVQgA0AGSW+b9KlO0HAqIRw5DAkY7VIAD0OeaQxjDABB69qaQOmKkbHQ8UwY65oAQqKRdrDI+lSjBBxzTGUqwwOPWgBo56U8LjrSqyg428U87O1ADGDZyOhqMkgc8VMr8BSKayA8gg0ARk9/SnbyR0pNpxyKQN6imA75cZxzSfP2NLx2pQaQDcMTkDFG0kClznpmmqSW9MUAOHJwaOFHrQVOflNM3HHNADetHOMjvUgK4yKCFIyKYDAB3FSxpzk1Hx609XGTjrQBP8AKcgYNQEMOtSGRe9MMis2BQIjwQT3FIxcc4zS+YFPPeneYtIYm0HkDk0KpzluKN3fp6UoY8DOaYC42mpOM8iozgkZo3cdOaQCumTkevSl24zim5x25p4Hyk0ARFgOeadvJAx0pzR7DnrQAdxyKAEzjPHSmZweaT7pNGfWgBBnB46dKUZbGeKjMgBxTgQ3K0ATE5FOBxzTFDHg9PanE4PTjNADNiIcj604FTThtYEA/hTVgbrigQ9gB06CoSZEPy1YEZ+7jmmvGV7ZoAjDgnnj3pN3XBz2p2w5pu35gOnpQA3dIRggZoG4/KTUnzZB6il2DPvQMiZvLGBSB89alYdd3NRELnIoAcWBHHYUoU5z3qPc2NoGBT9/ORx2oAUM24kdPSkL8/lSDcelIQ2enHpQA/LLgZBp3PHamKuGAqUYxzQITGOPWjAHrTx6jmgOuKtAf//Q5btQAucjPvmgYp2Ca8s9Ub15FJIvTHTvSkcY70vuaAKwBGc09FYc9qsJsHJ4p5dQcCgBqjA96eqqetJuDH3p2ccAUAKYhtz3qLaFOM01sk4FNwAcEmkBJg9RURaVMkjn1p4AA5J60OgfhTzQBHvJ60o3HvxTSAuFapUxjFADGBA5pvljGTxVggEc0Ebjg8YoAr+V70/y8DpUvAI5p3p0oEQBcU/gdKeSoqMsDnPFAATkYpckgZ7cU0dOuRTs9KAHKgPJqYrzUYLCgPzzQAjAKOPxqNvalLrnmo92eaYEmCvJ6VKHC49D3qrx1oO7GCeKBlwyD0xVd5FHSoMnBweKZtPXJ4oAn3Gjk1F25PNPTI4PNAhcdKcHweOKXbxzSFMgbaAEZlbgioyR64FPIxnNJtzyaAFXDdDTssOvajAByKKBjdzdqMyY7gVIMCnBsjbQBDnA5NG41IU3U3bg5PWmA3PGabuycYp5UkU8Ac5oAgBUHNOJB5FNePnI9aTaTk96AH9KQu2OlIOnNNbg0gJkc4yafz1PNQrx3qXcOBQA1gTwKbg1J1GRSZyMgUAIBinYyeaTHTFGTyaAAr603bk807ecYFR7jmgBwAU807CdRUZwQOOaQIex60CH7VPNK0Y6gVH5fGM9KeOCOaAEVMikbAFO2g9DSGPHFMBmQeMU84PFAXpkU8IoOaQDMUh4AFScCkyuOlAyPaCKeFGcUZFAIzQIMkU0k55pWY+lJnI5oGN4oYelAyKeAD1NADATnnpTh0pGULgL0pN2KYDs5NIB1+tLn1pC3tQAnHpzRtOcjmgZYcUqkZ5zxQA7B9KUEA0uM1EyMDxQBNim4xUWX9aXcSOaAJCM9KZuC8Go9xHHNNYk9KAJCaUnAzUILDk0HcR1oAeX7Dmm7iabjnAp6IxHNACc9KXLhcCn7QOc80mewzQAi8daXAzk0pGeKQ9KAFpuMcZxRggik2nrQAoU96VSwOCeKftFJsBHNAASDzUYyDmnYxwKToaAJEJI5qTOKiX5elTAd6AG0nQU4ijA6NQAoxjNRsR3qbCjio8qxwO1AiAnPIFQyMqg8c1dKYHvVeQccCqQmZUhLHNQmrcqHPFViBWyMmJkDjrUfXinmmVRmwPpSfjRzikpiHUUmaM0CCj6UZ70tACYpCad0pDQAlNzS+1MPFMApn1p2RSVQITFB64ozRnnNMpF6NnjX5RkVVmkZz81aMUkTqFHHtUc1sG+ZaRta6Mk0op7x7TTBVHNbUdV63AKYzg1RqWOQoeKRaLUzugyWzmqWalkffVehDbLltIkcquwyK6NLmBvu459a5EHFTCbGPag0jOxcvsPMQBx2rMxg4qy0itySSarnrTRjJ3Eo4pOc0tMzYlBo6UlAhKWkpaYgpKKTNAgpKWkoELRRSUAL2pBS0UAFFFFAAKKKKADNLSUUALSUtFAAMUvakpaBgKUjjPpSU7k/KOppAd9oI+VcfLtGeO9d1EGbBrk9DiIiBbG44wB2ArrEyoANQBaCjvwaQqMU3zPzpobnNMCGdSFzivPdaupyGUcDGCa9BuZTswOleYa8zDK5688UAcyhJFOpF6UvIoAM02lpetADKKfiporaWY7UGfemAtpbfaZfLJxiu0sNKVAC3QVysNpfWknmbD7ECugttdeFBBcoVGc5I5pAdFtjRNoGBWfeFQuV6Gr0GoWdyBhgMn8agvY49vysBnsaAM+EZYHtV5x0x0rPty28JV9z0BNADSAB1qlcoxhJq0evvUNw3yHHsKAOLvSFYAd6pir18u2X2qj3qgFp4NNGKX6UhouWw/fqR0rrIgFHFclbjLrXVQ5K5AqGWibgnNZl3kVoMzKPesy5JOTUGiMYj5jUyD1pi8k561KAR061LZSLNujyShUGccmvWPD8KrFvUFSe1eb6VCxuAy889vSvXNOVVhGBjis2BqFsCjnPpUR5qVGUdetBLH4xUgZehFMx6UwpIRkHFAh0gDDPSpYEQjPeoUUr97k1OuByKALJzUTuMYNJv4qs5YkigBshVuRUSqWJ6VII/WmlCp3CgYFMdRS7R24pyuWODzTyQB8w5pDKxYqajZi3UU9hk5FQnjpQMaQO9WofSq4Gc96lX5TnpQBZGQaheft0xQ0mCKqPkk0gJSd4yelVyv4VKg4xSsuaBjNxXBWnCYP1pm3nFJjBpAT596YQtNyO1NJNAyNx70IuTS9acmQOaQD8cVDyh55qyMGo3ANAwJyOKYY2Jpoyp4qYMccUgIvKIqNgRVjPPtULAHtzQBF361KMd6h2lRSqRjAGKBjnZQfu00MM8Uh5qJsqc5oGSs1R9DSBw3A60dM0gGEc/WlxSnBoCn1pAA46U3JPAqTHaoTkUDJscYaos+lWY8OgqB49jZX1oATOSRmhlI61NEmevWpCgzzSAqK3qaGbbkUrqo5HWoegOaBkiqCNw7VaR1A6VXiIzx1q2GXvQBBKdw46Coe2DT3cchagMnY0AT9APSgkjlajVximE56UDHsWYcdabjJpVJxg80vFAEZXDDNPBbHHSmE+nNNExzikMso4YZNSHbzioE29BT26Z6UARs3pSbieMU08n6UwnHJ9aQDsEdKkQknrTAwbrQrbTxQBOemahdRnI6U8MW70pwFxQA0BgM9aY3PJpVYqeR7UMM4FAxgwOlSZA4xTduOKXIpALkZoDA1GSc5waAAOaAJCSO9VmB/WlL4/GnA5oGRh89QfrSgnGaUoQeKbsf3FIB7EmmEtRSHrQMcGcnnj2p5Hc1CMjoKduY8GgCQMoqMkdaTOaj5zwKQEhweakXK+hqFVJ60/A6elAyQnnOAKYSM5akIO3g0m3J680AL8lBA6ijZ6jNLs7Ec0AIDSMzdqXb6dqbsfB7elACZNPBG4ijy2zzRwDyOaAFOAOKZvz0BHrUoIPpTtq55OKAIAW/OnqGAJNHc45pw468e1ADWV2XC8Go1jkXC/rVj8aRnVeDQAxt4bbmoGBHFSPKq4ycUZDdKAKwU+uacFypHTNSbyOopNynOc5pDEIwACPypox90nFPwM+tOVdvzdzSAaoweKceo4pdyg4yKTcN1ADGGRletR5OcnrVgqDzTQnOWxx0pgRhwy88E0mD271OVjJwRSMEH3aQEGMnk9adtIfFIBUyEsBgfjTAYC2cEUnuamw2Pem7WweKYEDsCCueaaiMOM5qYxc7sUZ29qQCCM4zkEUgqdCSSBSmIH5gcUwI9oI5pDgdRSqCCcUrZIpARbh0pRjNJ5YJ3d6coJbk0DDPWj6fpT/amtgdKQDTyc08rkYPWox9KdvycY5pgG1kbil+9wxqMsCeuDS55GfzosA4qegwKQ5C00yKOp5pSdo3CgAbrTQQRgZHrUEkrZGKb5h4xxQBd3cU11VuR2qssj8gCnfM****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****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:<;base64,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****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****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****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****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****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****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*****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****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****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****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


----------



## raybone0566

Hey guys,
New to diy, looking at a heat gun on sale at harbor freight. Is there a certain watt gun I should be looking for? The one I'm looking at is a 1500 watt dual temperature (572/1112). I can grab that one for $8.99. Thanks


----------



## Charliemotta

raybone0566 said:


> Hey guys,
> New to diy, looking at a heat gun on sale at harbor freight. Is there a certain watt gun I should be looking for? The one I'm looking at is a 1500 watt dual temperature (572/1112). I can grab that one for $8.99. Thanks


 
 I have that same heat gun from harbor freight, it works great!!


----------



## raybone0566

charliemotta said:


> I have that same heat gun from harbor freight, it works great!!


Good news, thank-you


----------



## ThurstonX

A speaker tap adapter I made the other day for my Emotiva Fusion Flex speaker amp.  The black & brown cable attaches to my HE-560s.  The "silver" (yeah, it really is; looks white, eh?) and "charcoal" are the two 95-lbs paracord colors I have the most of.  They were begging to be used.
  
 A couple more photos available here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/629352/he-500-lcd2-d5000-dt770-sr80-on-a-speaker-amp-emotiva-mini-x-a-100-project/3705#post_11879410
  
  

  
  
 The only thing I'd do differently is to use solder type banana plugs.  I've had good experiences with these Monoprice screw type, but they're not well suited for tiny Mogami W2799 wires.  Made it work, though, so no real complaints.  Oh, and do as I say, not as I do: *always* check your terminations with a DMM rather than assuming everything went well.  My joints inside the TRS plug (receptacle?) were fine, but screwing on the boot twisted one positive into an intermittent contact with the Ground terminal.  Fortunately I discovered it by chance (fixing the aesthetics of the speaker tap end!), and corrected it with some electrical tape.  My DMM calls me lazy, and it's right


----------



## esteboune

Sourced a great cable !
  
 a soon to be Amp power cable...


----------



## Cineptics

But you have to choose the silver version for better conductance  Hopefully I can share my first DIY cable with you when I get approved to post immages


----------



## unknownsolo

Is anyone over here interested in making me a cable for my UE 18 Pro? I will pay for everything, I just don't have time to make one.
  
 I am looking for something like in the picture below:


  
 Basically the top part runs from the ear to a 3.5 male plug where the Y split normally is (18 inches?) and then the rest of the cable continues from a female 3.5 to a 3.5 male. So basically the rest of the cable is just an extension cable. 
  
 Please let me know. I have the stock UE 18 Pro cable and want to spice things up a bit!


----------



## esteboune

unknownsolo said:


> Is anyone over here interested in making me a cable for my UE 18 Pro? I will pay for everything, I just don't have time to make one.
> 
> I am looking for something like in the picture below:
> 
> ...


 

 This should not be too difficult...
  
 any idea of the wire you want and the brand of connector.
  
 one more question, do you want to keep a "balanced" wiring until the end connector?
  
 as bellow:


----------



## unknownsolo

​THANK YOU for getting back to me. I truly appreciate it.
  
 I'm thinking to use Neutrik plugs/jack since its the only one that I can find that have a matching plug and jack. Unless you know of any others. (I wish viablue had a matching female jack)
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Neutrik-Rean-NYS231BG-3-5mm-3-Pole-Plug-Gold-Contacts-and-Black-Metal-Handle-/230794837733?hash=item35bc71bee5
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Neutrik-Rean-NYS240BG-3-Pole-3-5mm-Stereo-Cable-Extension-Jack-w-Gold-Contacts-/330854970857?hash=item4d087e35e9
  
 And this:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-set-Ultimate-Ears-UE-TF10-SF3-SF5-5EB-5pro-DIY-Cable-Pin-Connector-Plugs-/330902713574?hash=item4d0b56b4e6
  
 I thought TRRS is when you have a microphone. Shouldn't everything be TRS?
  
 Correct me if I am wrong, but shouldn't the whole cable be 2x wires including the extension part? I do want the extension to be 4 wires so the cable braid can look nice, but wouldn't it still work if it was only 2 cables too?
  
 I was thinking the extension is just a black braided 4 wires cable. As for the top part, I have seen those clear cables that have a very small tiny one string red or blue going across it. They normally do blue for left and red for right. Do you know which ones I am talking about? I can probably find a picture if that helps.
  
 Doable? if so, please let me know and I will PM you, will also paypal you in advance.


----------



## unknownsolo

Actually I take it back! I want everything in black! top to bottom, 2x cables braided and the extension 4x cable braided. Everything as thin as possible! almost like the OEM cable.
  
 I DO NOT WANT memory ear shape things at the top, just the cable.
  
 let me know please.


----------



## esteboune

let's continu here please:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread/4185


----------



## esteboune

a nice Silver plated OCC cable for my first SennGrado build!


----------



## JamesBr

esteboune said:


> a nice Silver plated OCC cable for my first SennGrado build!


 
 I thought maybe that the wood will deform the shape of the headphones ...


----------



## Ilja77

My DIY USB Cable
  
 http://soundex.ru/uploads/monthly_2015_07/IMG_4578_(Medium).JPG.e052ae3fc54b9ab8e48e32849bde57b9.JPG
  
 Sorry for a link, cause off I do not have permission to put pictures.


----------



## Armaegis

ilja77 said:


> My DIY USB Cable
> 
> http://soundex.ru/uploads/monthly_2015_07/IMG_4578_(Medium).JPG.e052ae3fc54b9ab8e48e32849bde57b9.JPG
> 
> Sorry for a link, cause off I do not have permission to put pictures.


 
  
 um... what exactly is in that thing?


----------



## Ilja77

armaegis said:


> um... what exactly is in that thing?


 
  
 There is two separate lines, pairs. One is signal, and second - power supply. In natural dielectric and top polished cooper.


----------



## Armaegis

But what makes them so thick in the middle? They are slim right at the connector ends...


----------



## Ilja77

armaegis said:


> But what makes them so thick in the middle? They are slim right at the connector ends...


 
  
 There is distance between lines. It is made for not influence power supply to signal pair.


----------



## Armaegis

When it becomes so large, do you think it would have been easier to separate the lines entirely and run them as separate cables? Or even split them so that you could use an external/cleaner power supply?


----------



## Ilja77

armaegis said:


> When it becomes so large, do you think it would have been easier to separate the lines entirely and run them as separate cables? Or even split them so that you could use an external/cleaner power supply?


 
  
 Separate entirely is difficult.. 
  
 I think no need external power supply cleaner.. If lines goes separately. Just need good power supply in your PC and on mother board.


----------



## Movezig

esteboune said:


> a nice Silver plated OCC cable for my first SennGrado build!


 
  
  
 These look incredible!!


----------



## Raddiqal11

Tedious, Difficult and Fulfilling. The three words to describe cable making.
  
 Hey all, been a long time lurker and finally went ahead to make my first ever headphone/earphone/iem cable.
 Wires are 28 AWG from taobao (super cheap) connectors are from taobao too. Viablue plug is from Null Audio in Singapore. Heatshrink are all from various Sim Lim Tower shops.
  
 It's a 8 core hybrid cable with copper and silver-plated copper. Beautiful stuff.
 HeatShrink everything. From Y-splitter to stress reliefs, all are made from clear heatshrink with hot glue for adhesives.
  
 Braiding at the start was intensely difficult especially when you lose focus. Cables go all over the place and their coiling effect makes it worse to work with. Perseverance pulled me through. 
  
 I've only had 1 instance where i soldered connections and that was 5 years ago in Secondary 2 Design and Technology class.
 First connector was a very good looking silver tube 2 pin. And i had to screw it up. Soldered it on for too long and the plastic warped and the pin changed positions. I knew they weren't going to work anymore so i switched to a second piece. This one was less good looking. Even worse, the covering of the connector could not fit my quad braid. So i just settled for heatshrink around the connector. Red for right, blue for left. 
  
 In the end it worked out. It's beautiful. There's connections running through the whole wire. There was immense pleasure and fulfillment when the cable was completed.
  
 All in i just want to say, don't give up on DIY so early. It's difficult, it's tiring. It can get quite expensive too. But it's one of the greatest experiences I've ever had. I just did this on the carpet at home. No real workshop table or a room. I'm only 18 and studying very hard for my examinations and I decided to pick this up to relax. (It wasn't relaxing). Go ahead and get into DIY, you won't regret it.
  
 Anyways, this cable is a request from my friend. I told him i wanted to try to make even though i don't have any detachable cable iems. So these will be for his Westone 4 and I will be getting his impressions real soon.


----------



## Raddiqal11

Some eye candy


----------



## WalterQ04

Looks like a cimbler cable, but you have right > i do it now for more than 35 years and i most say, the people/friends look for the first time, what is he doing, but after a few days the say, whats happend, i hear more detals, the soundstage = higher (no d'appolito) deeper and it come loss off my speackers, so i mean dear is more soundstage. Its a replica of real live concerts and you never bring at at home, but is a little step to listen too music and not to technick.
 Regards, WalterQ04


----------



## Rhino73

walterq04 said:


> Looks like a cimbler cable, but you have right > i do it now for more than 35 years and i most say, the people/friends look for the first time, what is he doing, but after a few days the say, whats happend, i hear more detals, the soundstage = higher (no d'appolito) deeper and it come loss off my speackers, so i mean dear is more soundstage. Its a replica of real live concerts and you never bring at at home, but is a little step to listen too music and not to technick.
> Regards, WalterQ04


 
 "cimbler cable"? Do you mean Kimber?


----------



## Armaegis

rhino73 said:


> "cimbler cable"? Do you mean Kimber?


 
  
 Maybe it's a relation to these guys... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Arty McGhee

raddiqal11 said:


> Tedious, Difficult and Fulfilling. The three words to describe cable making.
> 
> 
> In the end it worked out. It's beautiful. There's connections running through the whole wire. There was immense pleasure and fulfillment when the cable was completed.
> ...


 
 nice work
 keep it up
 you can only get better at it


----------



## Armaegis

Nothing fancy, but it took a while to do.
  
 finished cable roughly 30 feet each (started at ~35')
 speakon(4) to bananas(4)
 cable is a 4/16awg, opposing pairs twisted to form two conductors in each cable
 lightly twist two cables together to get 4 conductors
  
 Now those of you who've made longer cables, you know that when you're braiding/twisting/etc, sometimes the bottom gets tangled up with the opposite pattern of what you've done above. So you just gotta jiggle it a bit and let gravity untangle it, maybe run your fingers through it quickly, tada all fixed.
  
 Ok, now try that with something 35 feet long... yeah, not easy. Technically not difficult, but it takes a looooong time because you have to inch the twists up across the entire length and/or undo the countertwists below. I found a sort of quicker way to do it which involved whipping both cables simultaneously to make a wave carry the twist up, but it's still very time consuming.
  
 For those wondering, this is for a bi-amped PA setup. 2+/2- powers the bottoms and 1+/1- gets a pass through (via another speakon(2) cable) to the tops.


----------



## Fail

^^^^^^ Nice work. Doesn't have to be pretty as long as it gets the job done (not saying it looks "bad").


----------



## AyeCee

raddiqal11 said:


> Tedious, Difficult and Fulfilling. The three words to describe cable making.
> 
> Hey all, been a long time lurker and finally went ahead to make my first ever headphone/earphone/iem cable.
> Wires are 28 AWG from taobao (super cheap) connectors are from taobao too. Viablue plug is from Null Audio in Singapore. Heatshrink are all from various Sim Lim Tower shops.
> ...


 
 Nice work man, good job! I literally just finished making my first cable too, I'll post some pictures in the morning (I, uhh, had to work into the night) when there's some natural light along with some details. But it was an experience to say the least!


----------



## AyeCee

This was my first attempt at a DIY cable, and am impressed with how it turned out. Everything went according to plan, until I wrongly assumed a hair drier would be hot for the heat-shrink. So I, uhh, improvised. I tried a match, but the flame was so dirty it discoloured the heat shrink. Then I tried a lighter, but the same thing happened. So I ended up using the barbecue. Worked a charm! Only little issue was when I was soldering the IEM connector, I was using a clamp to hold the connector still, and when the iron heated up the contact, that in turn heated up the plastic enough for the clamp to squish it a bit. But using some needle nose pliers I was able to re-squish it back to somewhat it's original shape. Overall, 9/10, would DIY again!
 Here's some glam shots, enjoy!


----------



## esteboune

ayecee said:


> This was my first attempt at a DIY cable, and am impressed with how it turned out. Everything went according to plan, until I wrongly assumed a hair drier would be hot for the heat-shrink. So I, uhh, improvised. I tried a match, but the flame was so dirty it discoloured the heat shrink. Then I tried a lighter, but the same thing happened. So I ended up using the barbecue. Worked a charm! Only little issue was when I was soldering the IEM connector, I was using a clamp to hold the connector still, and when the iron heated up the contact, that in turn heated up the plastic enough for the clamp to squish it a bit. But using some needle nose pliers I was able to re-squish it back to somewhat it's original shape. Overall, 9/10, would DIY again!
> Here's some glam shots, enjoy!


 
  
 congrats!
  
 it is a very nice cable.
  
 what wire did you use?


----------



## esteboune

raddiqal11 said:


> Tedious, Difficult and Fulfilling. The three words to describe cable making.
> 
> Hey all, been a long time lurker and finally went ahead to make my first ever headphone/earphone/iem cable.
> Wires are 28 AWG from taobao (super cheap) connectors are from taobao too. Viablue plug is from Null Audio in Singapore. Heatshrink are all from various Sim Lim Tower shops.
> ...


 
  
 Great job.
  
 the Viable mini T6s is not an easy jack to solder.
 Quite expensive moreover, so you do not want to spoil it!


----------



## Raddiqal11

esteboune said:


> Great job.
> 
> the Viable mini T6s is not an easy jack to solder.
> Quite expensive moreover, so you do not want to spoil it!




Yeah it was! Very surprised when I opened it up and trying to identify the 3poles. The left tip lead is smaller than 1mm^2. But fortunately my dad is into these electrical stuff and I've watched him do a lot of soldering. He modifies his own cd players and amps. 

He told me to tin the leads first so I did it carefully. Then after that 1touch of the soldering iron and voila! Didn't touch it after that. 

Anyways if anybody was wondering. I used wbt 4% silver solder which I bought 1m of from taobao also. I didn't have any problems using it. Even as a first timer!


----------



## esteboune

what wire did you use?


----------



## AyeCee

esteboune said:


> congrats!
> 
> it is a very nice cable.
> 
> what wire did you use?


 
 Thank you!
 I didn't really do much research into to buy, and I was also restricted by my budget, being in Australia (the dollar is really bad here at the moment) and with shipping. 
I ended up buying 20ft of this. Shipping took just under 3 weeks to Australia. The wire is great (I don't have any other experience, other than stock westone cable). Was fairly easy to work with. Honestly I can't hear much of a difference between stock cable, maybe a bit more high end extension. But I only decided to make one because the stock cable's right angle connector is too flush, and doesn't fit with the case on my phone. Also, don't buy these connectors! It had black scratches on it when I opened the package. Doesn't really bother me though. 
  
Here are the photos uploaded to imgur, much better quality than the ones above.


----------



## WalterQ04

e right, its with a K, kind of you, Regards


----------



## Armaegis

ayecee said:


> So I, uhh, improvised. I tried a match, but the flame was so dirty it discoloured the heat shrink. Then I tried a lighter, but the same thing happened. So I ended up using the barbecue.


 
  
 In a pinch, you can also use the soldering iron on the heat shrink. Just don't use the actual tip as solder can sometime stick. Lightly tapping with the barrel a few times should be enough.
  
 It's certainly not the recommended method, but perhaps better than using a bbq...


----------



## plasmo

Hey guys, I have some awm 2725, it is a two core insulated wire and I was planing on joining together to make rca's to 3.5 Jack. I know nothing about the wire properties and wonder if there is any reason why it would not work?


----------



## Arty McGhee

armaegis said:


> In a pinch, you can also use the soldering iron on the heat shrink. Just don't use the actual tip as solder can sometime stick. Lightly tapping with the barrel a few times should be enough.
> 
> It's certainly not the recommended method, but perhaps better than using a bbq...


 
 i use a small candle i think they call em tea lights
 i steal 'em from the wife
  
 hold it at a few inches away and it wont get sooty


----------



## Shawn71

ayecee said:


> Thank you!
> I didn't really do much research into to buy, and I was also restricted by my budget, being in Australia (the dollar is really bad here at the moment) and with shipping.
> I ended up buying 20ft of this. Shipping took just under 3 weeks to Australia. The wire is great (I don't have any other experience, other than stock westone cable). Was fairly easy to work with. Honestly I can't hear much of a difference between stock cable, maybe a bit more high end extension. But I only decided to make one because the stock cable's right angle connector is too flush, and doesn't fit with the case on my phone. Also, don't buy these connectors! It had black scratches on it when I opened the package. Doesn't really bother me though.
> 
> Here are the photos uploaded to imgur, much better quality than the ones above.


 

 Simple and nicely built!....btw, what's the length you chose for the cable (standard is 1.2M/4ft)?


----------



## Eddie C

I believe AyeCee's wire is the same as this one, cheaper too!! 10 metres is equivalent to 30ft. Here


----------



## AyeCee

armaegis said:


> In a pinch, you can also use the soldering iron on the heat shrink. Just don't use the actual tip as solder can sometime stick. Lightly tapping with the barrel a few times should be enough.
> 
> It's certainly not the recommended method, but perhaps better than using a bbq...


 
 I considered that, but I had a feeling the plastic would melt and stick to the iron. Really didn't want to stuff up the iron. But I guess I could give it a shot next time. (Or cough up and buy the proper tools...)


shawn71 said:


> Simple and nicely built!....btw, what's the length you chose for the cable (standard is 1.2M/4ft)?


 
  It was sold per 5ft, so I had to buy 4x 5ft, so 20ft. It came as a single length of 20ft. the final cable length is about 4.5ft.
 Quote:


eddie c said:


> I believe AyeCee's wire is the same as this one, cheaper too!! 10 metres is equivalent to 30ft. Here


 
 I searched for hours to find cable, didn't find that one... Oh well. (Yeah, it looks the same)


----------



## plasmo

Hi guys another question what size solder do you use for RCAs and headphones jack's. ? 1mm


----------



## Shawn71

ayecee said:


> It was sold per 5ft, so I had to buy 4x 5ft, so 20ft. It came as a single length of 20ft. the final cable length is about 4.5ft.


 
 Yeah ok so from 20ft you used roughly 14ft (4.5*3), just wanted to find out how much length had been utilized from 20ft....aliexpress is another good place to buy.


----------



## AyeCee

shawn71 said:


> Yeah ok so from 20ft you used roughly 14ft (4.5*3), just wanted to find out how much length had been utilized from 20ft....aliexpress is another good place to buy.


 
 Well I bought 4x5 feet, thinking I'd finish with a 5 foot cable (1 right, 1 left, 2 ground) (I used 2 ground wires, both soldered together at the jack. Did this not for supposed better sound quality, but to have a slightly stiffer cable due to 4 wire braid)
 In the end the cable was 4 feet, 9 Inches. So I lost 3 inches to the braiding I guess.


----------



## AyeCee

Oh, forgot to ask if this was normal or not. My cable is EXTREMELY microphonic. If I run my fingernails along the braid, it sounds like when you have a perfect seal between your ear and a hollow door, and someone is banging the door. The microphonics is almost inaudible when music is playing though. It's obviously due to the stiffness of the cable. Also, I think that I'm using silicon ear tips has something to do with it too. Maybe I'll have to find my crusty old comply tips and see if they do the same (too lazy to buy more...)


----------



## Shawn71

ayecee said:


> Well I bought 4x5 feet, thinking I'd finish with a 5 foot cable (1 right, 1 left, 2 ground) (I used 2 ground wires, both soldered together at the jack. Did this not for supposed better sound quality, but to have a slightly stiffer cable due to 4 wire braid)
> In the end the cable was 4 feet, 9 Inches. So I lost 3 inches to the braiding I guess.




oh ok, thats not a bad idea and same cable cld be used for future balanced sources with an trrs jack relacement.....


----------



## Shawn71

ayecee said:


> Oh, forgot to ask if this was normal or not. My cable is EXTREMELY microphonic. If I run my fingernails along the braid, it sounds like when you have a perfect seal between your ear and a hollow door, and someone is banging the door. The microphonics is almost inaudible when music is playing though. It's obviously due to the stiffness of the cable. Also, I think that I'm using silicon ear tips has something to do with it too. Maybe I'll have to find my crusty old comply tips and see if they do the same (too lazy to buy more...)




True that for these kind of cables, I use chin slider (cinch) to neutralize upto some extent....


----------



## AyeCee

shawn71 said:


> oh ok, thats not a bad idea and same cable cld be used for future balanced sources with an trrs jack relacement.....


 
 Never thought of that, good point!


shawn71 said:


> True that for these kind of cables, I use chin slider (cinch) to neutralize upto some extent....


 
 Okay, phew, I thought maybe I had bought some dodgy cable haha


----------



## liquidzoo

Needed a longer cable for my DT770s so I could wear them to block out the kids (who are on fall break) so I could focus on work.


----------



## ai03

First attempt at an 8-strand interconnect. Used cheap connectors from ebay and thin Oyaide wire (about 0.8mm external diameter).
  



 After this cable, I tried making a 12-strand interconnect but it never functioned properly.


----------



## esteboune

asianinvasion said:


> First attempt at an 8-strand interconnect. Used cheap connectors from ebay and thin Oyaide wire (about 0.8mm external diameter).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great result.
  
 can you please tell me your braiding technique?
  
 i have to a similar cable soon.
  
 thanks


----------



## Eddie C

esteboune said:


> Great result.
> 
> can you please tell me your braiding technique?
> 
> ...




Looks like 8 stand square braid to me!


----------



## BucketInABucket

Did a MrSpeakers Alpha Dog/Prime cable for a friend. Mogami W2534 stripped and with each wire individually sleeved in 1/8in black techflex and terminated in a double helix 6.3mm plug.


----------



## esteboune

bucketinabucket said:


> Did a MrSpeakers Alpha Dog/Prime cable for a friend. Mogami W2534 stripped and with each wire individually sleeved in 1/8in black techflex and terminated in a double helix 6.3mm plug.


 
  
 looks good!
  
 your friend will be happy.
  
 i cannot see any Y split.. ?


----------



## ai03

esteboune said:


> Great result.
> 
> can you please tell me your braiding technique?
> 
> ...




I used this guide for braiding.


----------



## BucketInABucket

esteboune said:


> looks good!
> 
> your friend will be happy.
> 
> i cannot see any Y split.. ?



Cause I didn't include one. It's a simple split from the braid to two twisted cables per channel.


----------



## esteboune

a new cable for my B&W P7


----------



## Athur126

Been awhile since I've made a cable 

Oyaide gold-plated right angle, westone pins and Oyaide cable I got from Japan. Its a coaxial cable with 7n copper for both shield and signal



Rean/Neutrik gold-plated straight, westone pins and 7n 26 awg copper. It's got black parahord below the Y-split and brown cotton shoe lace without the internals above


----------



## esteboune

athur126 said:


> Been awhile since I've made a cable
> 
> Oyaide gold-plated right angle, westone pins and Oyaide cable I got from Japan. Its a coaxial cable with 7n copper for both shield and signal
> 
> ...


 
  
 2 very nice cables.
 the Oyaide yellow cable looks great, I really like the products of this company.


----------



## esteboune

My first step in digital cable!
  
 OTG cable, micro USB B to micro USB B.


----------



## Eddie C

Made two cables with mogami neglex quad for friends, one 4ft 3.5mm to 3.5mm and the other terminated with mmcx for iem, they look sweet!


----------



## P7T3B

Hello All,
 If anyone knows where I can find some (6) of these I would be very grateful!!
 I'm going to be making my own speaker cables & want to finish the ends off with these "Y splitters" or whatever they are called.. anyone know they are called? They are made by Acrolink, the only places I have found them are on websites I'm NOT about to use.. they are "available" on eBay, but they are overseas & take 1-2 months delivery.. I recently got burned on eBay buying from Hong Kong so. . .
 I really would prefer the carbon fiber, but either would work!?
 If anyone knows a U.S. based, or quick shipping, TRUSTED overseas store where these can be had I would be very happy!!
 Thanks, Phil B.
  
 http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w300/DELTA_73/Electronics/Acrolink%204Pc%20Carbon%20fiber%20Speaker%20Cable%20Audio%20Cable%20Wire%20Pants%20Boot%20Y%20splitter%20004_zpsmi14wcbr.jpg~original
  
 http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w300/DELTA_73/Electronics/Acrolink%204Pc%20Carbon%20fiber%20Speaker%20Cable%20Audio%20Cable%20Wire%20Pants%20Boot%20Y%20splitter%20002_zpsiovfcuz7.jpg
  
 http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w300/DELTA_73/Electronics/Acrolink%204Pc%20Carbon%20fiber%20Speaker%20Cable%20Audio%20Cable%20Wire%20Pants%20Boot%20Y%20splitter%20003_zpsnewzqwqy.jpg~original
  
 http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w300/DELTA_73/Electronics/Acrolink%204Pc%20Carbon%20fiber%20Speaker%20Cable%20Audio%20Cable%20Wire%20Pants%20Boot%20Y%20splitter%20001_zpsiijz63xt.jpg
  
 http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w300/DELTA_73/Electronics/4-pcs-solid-steel-font-b-Speaker-b-font-font-b-Cable-b-font-Audio-font%20000_zpsgj7riqn5.jpg~original
  
 http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w300/DELTA_73/Electronics/4-pcs-solid-steel-font-b-Speaker-b-font-font-b-Cable-b-font-Audio-font%20001_zpsgfe2kryp.jpg~original
  
 http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w300/DELTA_73/Electronics/4-pcs-solid-steel-font-b-Speaker-b-font-font-b-Cable-b-font-Audio-font%20002_zpsexosrev6.jpg~original


----------



## BucketInABucket

3-pin mini XLR to 3.5mm trs cable for my friend's AKG K240. W2534 sleeved with techflex.


----------



## BobG55

I have a question concerning converting a SE HP cable into XLR connector  male & female w/ SE part.   I have two pairs of Grados PS500e & 1000e both SE.  Both have 15' extension cable due to the shortness of the HP cable on both models.  
  
 My question is the following : do I have to change the SE to male XLR on at the end of the cable connected to the HP ?  or can I plug the SE of the cable connected to the HP into the extension cable an convert the SE of the extension cable to XLR ?   I would keep approx. 5" of the SE extension cable and install the female XLR where the cable has been cut in order to plug female and male xlrs when I want to use the HPs SE.
  
 In other words the fact that the end of the cable connected to the HP itself remains SE and is inserted into the SE input of the extension cable would that interfere with the conversion further on to xlr with the extension cable ?
  
 I know this looks somewhat confusing at first glance but if someone does understand what I'm asking I would greatly appreciate feedback on this.  
  
 Thank you all in advance.


----------



## liquidzoo

p7t3b said:


> Hello All,
> 
> If anyone knows where I can find some (6) of these I would be very grateful!!
> 
> ...




Might want to fix those links, looks like it's the same url multiple times in each block. Should be a single url surrounded by {img} {/img} (with the right braces), no need for the url= part.


----------



## alanchanxd

Re-cabled Etymotic HF5 (26 AWG OCC Cyro Treated 7N Copper cable) connected to my Rock-Boxed clip zip


----------



## P7T3B

Thanks, not sure what happened.. still doesn't work, made them links!?
  
 Later, Phil B.


----------



## P7T3B

Hello all,
    Here's an idea I had for some cable I made, they are cable dividers/splitters.. one about every foot or so to separate the wires & give the cables a WOW factor! These could be machined/cast from aluminum & anodized to color match the cables.
 Later, Phil B.
  
 What do you think?
  
 http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w300/DELTA_73/Electronics/P7T3B_DIY_Audio_Cables_04-20-2013_zps130833ec.jpg~original
  
 http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w300/DELTA_73/Electronics/P7T3B_DIY_Audio_Cables_Explained_04-20-2013_zps193e074c.jpg~original


----------



## WalterQ04

Hello, carbon cables are very difficult to solder > Van den Hul cables. Every good OFC cable works fine, but thats your choice. Best Regards


----------



## fourrobert13

Just finished it last night.  New cable for my modified Grados.


----------



## Currawong

walterq04 said:


> Hello, carbon cables are very difficult to solder > Van den Hul cables. Every good OFC cable works fine, but thats your choice. Best Regards


 
  
 Yup. You really have to crimp the carbon inside a pin and solder the pin. You'd also need metal shielding or a balanced connection not to have noise issues in many cases.


----------



## esteboune

i don't know if it the case for you guys, but all those different connections, input, output are driving me crazy!!!
  
 I Mainly use:
  
 Sony ZX2 --> 3.5mm TRRS
 Schiit Lyr2 --> 6.3mm TRS
 Aune B1 --> 3.5mm TRS
 Alo Audio CDM --> 2.5mm TRRS
  
 it is difficult to use all those pieces of equipments with all my headphones...
  
 So i decided to make all my headphones cables universal.
  
 for the headphone connection, i decided to go with the Audeze LCD wiring:
  

  
 and for the termination of the headphone cable, i will use Mini XLR 4 pins male.
  

  
  
 then, i will build adapters to work with all my different equipment:
  
 Mini XLR 4 pins Female to 6.3 TRS (unbalanced)
 Mini XLR 4 pins Female to 3.5 TRS (unbalanced)
 Mini XLR 4 pins Female to 3.5 TRRS (balanced)
 Mini XLR 4 pins Female to 2.5 TRRS (balanced)
  

  
  
 I manage to complete 1 headphone cable and 1 adapter yesterday:
  
  
  

  
 i used 8 strands of 24AWG
  
 4 strands of Pure Silver plated copper
 4 strands of Pure Copper
  
 all the connectors are Rean Tiny XLR
  

  
 viablue Y split
  

  
 Viablue 6.3mm T6s
  
  
  
  
  
  
  

  
 the audeze LCD2 connection!
  
  
 It is working perfectly!!!
  
 i started modify my others headphone in order to keep the same type of cable:
  
 SennGrado with i a whiplash cable i bought for the audeze!
  

  


 Still lot of work to do...
  
 but glad of this progress


----------



## ai03

Finished another 8 strand 3.5mm interconnect. This time, I grouped the wires in pairs and wove them in a flat braid. The wire portion is around 1.5 inches long.
  
​  ​ ​


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

asianinvasion said:


> Finished another 8 strand 3.5mm interconnect. This time, I grouped the wires in pairs and wove them in a flat braid. The wire portion is around 1.5 inches long.


 
 I really like the look of that braid as well  Here's one of my attempts. What wire were you using for yours?


----------



## ai03

highflyin9 said:


> What wire were you using for yours?


 
  
 I used some silver plated OCC wire I purchased at the Oyaide store in Japan. The outer diameter is roughly 0.8mm.


----------



## zzubbione

mogami wire, cotton sleeve, homemade brass Y splitter.


----------



## ValantisMP

Hello guys, is there any site that i can buy things like you make? 
  
 amazing cables, my eyes have explode


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

valantismp said:


> Hello guys, is there any site that i can buy things like you make?
> 
> amazing cables, my eyes have explode


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/633501/aftermarket-iem-cable-list-now-more-visually-stimulating#post_8813054


----------



## ValantisMP

mathi8vadhanan said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/633501/aftermarket-iem-cable-list-now-more-visually-stimulating#post_8813054


 
 Thank you very much.
  
 I didnt see any minijack - 2x rca cables though.


----------



## DMinor

Played a little bit tonight and used a small Viablue and Homegrown cotton-sleeved solid silver wires .


----------



## medleyman30

My first attempt at a head phone cable for my he 560s. Its about half a foot too short for my liking, but will work for now! Thanks to Fraggler and everyone in diy forum for your insight!






Went with mogami quad cable and amphenol mini plug from redco; paracord I from paracordplanet.


----------



## Arty McGhee

175/46 litz sleeved in 275 paracord balanced for pono
 flexible like string


----------



## Artour

some nice braids


----------



## m0k4

hi, i'm new here and i have a question,
  
 is this cable a good product or it's a chinese copy? http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2498
  
 thanks


----------



## Eddie C

I never used it before but I would suggest checking out the $1.50/ft 7n occ wiring on the plussound website. It is good wire and great customer service


----------



## Allanmarcus

peterek said:


>


 
  
 Sorry to resurrect and old picture, but how do you keep the upper wires from unravelling?


----------



## Allanmarcus

bucketinabucket said:


> Cause I didn't include one. It's a simple split from the braid to two twisted cables per channel.


 

  
 How do you keep the upper wires from unravelling/untwisting?


----------



## BucketInABucket

allanmarcus said:


> How do you keep the upper wires from unravelling/untwisting?


 
 I twisted them before soldering and they naturally stayed in that position. It's a little hard to explain without actually trying it out, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Btw, bought some Type 1 Paracord to see if I can sheathe the same wires in the fabric as my friend was complaining of microphonics cause of the Techflex. I assume it's possible to remove the inner core the same way as with 550 Paracord, right?


----------



## liquidzoo

bucketinabucket said:


> I twisted them before soldering and they naturally stayed in that position. It's a little hard to explain without actually trying it out, sorry
> 
> Btw, bought some Type 1 Paracord to see if I can sheathe the same wires in the fabric as my friend was complaining of microphonics cause of the Techflex. I assume it's possible to remove the inner core the same way as with 550 Paracord, right?




Yep. The difference is in the number of cores and diameter. Still just as easy to get the core out of the Type 1.


----------



## ai03

Finished three cables!
  
 1. A 4-wire MMCX cable for my current earphones.
 Eidolic MMCX connectors, and an old Eidolic 3.5mm recycled from an old project.

  
 2. A 8-wire 2-pin cable for a future set of CIEMs.
 Eidolic 2 pins and an Oyaide Rhodium 3.5mm.

  
 3. A 12-wire mini to mini interconnect.
 2x Generic 3.5mm connectors.

  
 All wire was roughly 0.8mm diameter.


----------



## Eddie C

Those cables look awesome!


----------



## checha31

zzubbione said:


> mogami wire, cotton sleeve, homemade brass Y splitter.
> 
> 
> Hi,
> ...


----------



## Azpaint

Thought I would post up some NOS wire I acquired for some new projects! DIY headphone cables, PCs and Speaker cables to come!
  





  
Excited!


----------



## Moses4188

I made few cables for my friends and family but not much for me so it was about time to make it right so I made a nice extension between my Beyers DT831 and Xonar Essence STX. It is made of Tasker TSK1034 cable and Neutrik NP2X-B + NJ3FC6-BAG connectors.
  

_After shopping _
  

_Finished work_


----------



## brianbeers

Cranked out a pair of 3 Foot RCA Cables today - I'm relocating my power amp
 and needed a longer cable.
  
 Cable - Moon Audio Black Dragon
 RCA's - HGA LOK
  
 The LOK RCA's are absolutely fantastic - I'll never use another connector again!!


----------



## BillsonChang007

It has been a long good while since I last post on Head-Fi, and even my solder gun but it's good to be back. It's short to make my desk neat


----------



## raybone0566

Need some help guys. I've got a furutech fp704 plug. Wiring a cable for hifiman he series. Trying to get a diagram for which wire goes where. Also need a little help with the he connectors. Thanks


----------



## ClieOS

Just finished making this, FiiO-to-Mojo coax cable - generic TRRS on the FiiO side and TRS on the Mojo side (which the RS is shorted), then some Nexans RG179 coax cable in between.
  

  
 Built this one last week with Rean TS and generic TRRS. Same Nexans coax cable but with sleeve.


----------



## PMSForever

I see you are using a 4 conductor 1/8 jack.  I am looking for an in line mic that I can use to control volume, and answering my Samsung S4.  Did you put a control in, and if you did, where did you get it?  I have played on my own braid a few months ago but couldn't handle the MMCX connectors. Please let me know if you did, where they can be acquired.
 Thanks a lot.


raddiqal11 said:


> Some eye candy


----------



## Raddiqal11

pmsforever said:


> I see you are using a 4 conductor 1/8 jack.  I am looking for an in line mic that I can use to control volume, and answering my Samsung S4.  Did you put a control in, and if you did, where did you get it?  I have played on my own braid a few months ago but couldn't handle the MMCX connectors. Please let me know if you did, where they can be acquired.
> Thanks a lot.




Oh no. I used a 3 pole Viablue there's no 4 pole there. The lighting in the picture may make it look like 4.

Anyways, i haven't seen any mic control. 4 pole plugs possibly at Sim Lim Tower, Singapore. I think the easiest way to get a mic control unit will be to salvage one from another earphone


----------



## golov17

jordand77 said:


> I know about that,but with shipping it will end in 20 euros or so...
> It's so hard to find something you need here in italy >.>


FiiO L8 3.5mm to 3.5mm Stereo Interconnect Audio Cable
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/FiiO-L8-3-5mm-to-3-5mm-Stereo-Interconnect-Audio-Cable/1636445622.html
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## derGabe

A bunch of the coaxial Interconnects i made for a couple of fellow headfiers. They have turned out really nice with that type of sleeving.


----------



## AndrewH13

dergabe said:


> A bunch of the coaxial Interconnects i made for a couple of fellow headfiers. They have turned out really nice with that type of sleeving.


 
  
 Both look good, especially the Black and Red!


----------



## Allanmarcus

I just finish a simple cable for my Ether-c. My first headphone cable from scratch, so I'm pretty happy. I have the DUM cable, but I'm not sure I can hear any difference. I might once my corda classic/DACcord arrive. Who knows.
  
 Cable is Mogami W2799, stripped to the core, then inserted into soft nylon techflex. Connector is a "High Quality 3.5mm Stereo Male Repair Headphone Jack Plug Audio Solder Adapter" from eBay, and allow for a screw on 1/4 adapter.


----------



## horribol

I'm new to this and I'm looking for some cable recommendations. I'm looking for something that can be stripped and then sleeve every single individual cable. Would I notice a difference between the Mogami W2893, Redco TGS-QD or the Canare L-4E6S, considering they would be stripped of all shielding? The Mogami seems very expensive (almost twice the Redco) and I was thinking of getting around 30ft to get enough room to screw up a few times and still have enough to build to medium lenght aux cables.


----------



## Armaegis

I'll try to remember to take pics tomorrow, but I twisted a pair of 50 foot cables today. Ugh. A simple two-wire twist, no braiding of any sort, but getting into those lengths is a major pain in the tuckus. You spend more time unwinding than you do actually winding.


----------



## Arty McGhee

horribol said:


> I'm new to this and I'm looking for some cable recommendations. I'm looking for something that can be stripped and then sleeve every single individual cable. Would I notice a difference between the Mogami W2893, Redco TGS-QD or the Canare L-4E6S, considering they would be stripped of all shielding? The Mogami seems very expensive (almost twice the Redco) and I was thinking of getting around 30ft to get enough room to screw up a few times and still have enough to build to medium lenght aux cables.





The redco is cheap and works well it's very stiff however and makes for a stiff cable
The canare is also good but it's thicker (24 awg as apposed to 26awg) and still a bit stiff
Best bang for buck is still good ole Mogami that's why it's so popular thin and strong yet flexible

That being said I still recomend buying a few feet of each to see what best fit your needs

Good luck


----------



## ClieOS

Made my second coax cable for FiiO so I can have one for Mojo and another one for micro iDSD.


----------



## liquidzoo

horribol said:


> I'm new to this and I'm looking for some cable recommendations. I'm looking for something that can be stripped and then sleeve every single individual cable. Would I notice a difference between the Mogami W2893, Redco TGS-QD or the Canare L-4E6S, considering they would be stripped of all shielding? The Mogami seems very expensive (almost twice the Redco) and I was thinking of getting around 30ft to get enough room to screw up a few times and still have enough to build to medium lenght aux cables.







arty mcghee said:


> The redco is cheap and works well it's very stiff however and makes for a stiff cable
> The canare is also good but it's thicker (24 awg as apposed to 26awg) and still a bit stiff
> Best bang for buck is still good ole Mogami that's why it's so popular thin and strong yet flexible
> 
> ...




This.

You can also get Mogami 2799 for slightly less than the 2893. It's the same cable sans some of the inner insulation (that you're just going to strip off and throw away anyway).


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## CatBear

Here is a relatively short, straight cable I made for my AKG 271 mk 2's. Made from Mogami W2893, Amphenol extended collar/AU tip, and Switchcraft Mini-XLR. The Mini-XLR was modified. I cut the flexible boot off and bored out the back of the connector to fit the Mogami W2893. Very happy with it so far.
  
  
 Couldn't post image directly, so here's an imgur album.
 http://imgur.com/a/JV8yI


----------



## golov17

catbear said:


> Here is a relatively short, straight cable I made for my AKG 271 mk 2's. Made from Mogami W2893, Amphenol extended collar/AU tip, and Switchcraft Mini-XLR. The Mini-XLR was modified. I cut the flexible boot off and bored out the back of the connector to fit the Mogami W2893. Very happy with it so far.
> 
> 
> Couldn't post image directly, so here's an imgur album.
> http://imgur.com/a/JV8yI


----------



## ThurstonX

Moved my Emotiva Fusion Flex speaker amp off the desk and out of sight (but not out of range of the remote , so I needed a longer speaker tap cable.  I scrounged up some old speaker wire (16- or 18-gauge, I reckon), and was happy to see four strands fit through the boot of the Neutrik plug.  The plug is so roomy inside that soldering was no problem.  After testing it, I realized the part stretched to the rear of the desk needed to be much neater.  Fortunately I had a enough TechFlex left over to finish the job.
  
  

  

  
  
*I used some fancy 3M "velcro" to secure it to the base of my DIY Schiit stand:*
  

  
  
*Here it is in full context. Basically hidden.*
  

  
  
 Here's my first speaker tap, made using Mogami Neglex.  Very few, thin copper strands made the connection inside the banana plugs a bit too tenuous for my liking, thus the switch to speaker wire.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## WalterQ04

Hello, you can it buy by AudioQuest


----------



## WalterQ04

Its a fine headphone holder, i like it, where can you buy it &price?
 Regards


----------



## ai03

Redid my MMCX cable, with Mogami W2893 internal wires sleeved with 95 paracord.


----------



## uncola

I know it's not pretty but I reterminated my bluejeans cables with dyson audio beryllium copper 45% iacs soldered banana plugs.  I got tired of having to retighten the compression type blue jeans connectors.  Could be imagination but bass seems stronger


----------



## ai03

I ended up making a similar cable again using CIEM connectors instead of MMCX. It looks almost identical, but it has much better craftsmanship and internal wire.
  
 Oyaide 3.5mm Rhodium -> BTG Audio silver plated copper + 95 paracord -> Eidolic CIEM connectors
  

  
 The BTG wire is amazing. Extremely soft and pliable, yet tightly packed with fine strands. Even though it costs around 3x more per foot than cheap teflon-coated SPC wire from ebay, it is definitely worth its price.


----------



## Trying2Learn

I'm wondering if anyones got any nice, short, USB to Lightning(for use with the likes of the Cozoy Astrapi).


----------



## sml1226

Out of curiosity, does anyone make a 1/4" TRS plug that's essentially the same as the 3.5mm 35HDBAU from Switchcraft? 

The closest thing I could find was the Rean, and those always felt really cheap to me compared to Switchcraft or actual Neutrik stuff.


----------



## Arty McGhee




----------



## ThurstonX

arty mcghee said:


>


 
  
  
 Ronald wants his cans back, yo...


----------



## kugino

1/8" trrs to 4-pin XLR for my oppo pm-3 so i can use with my balanced amp. BTG wire, neutrik xlr, generic trrs plug from some chinese guy on ebay.


----------



## Ghost Pack

trying2learn said:


> I'm wondering if anyones got any nice, short, USB to Lightning(for use with the likes of the Cozoy Astrapi).


 
 The lightning cable thread has some good recommendations.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/687750/lightning-cables-official-and-custom-welcomed


----------



## Arty McGhee

3-d printed skull y-splits


----------



## horribol

My first headphone cable ever to go with my recently purchased Philips SHP9500. I used Redco TGS-QD cable, Scarlet Red 275 Paracord and cheap Amphenol plugs.


----------



## PChoon

cablepro98 said:


> I dont think this has been done before but i wonder how sound quality would sound if we made speaker cables out of car battery cable 8- 4/0 gauge the crimping tools are only 30$ on amazon and the lugs are pure copper tinned or bare and you can also use welding cable with the same gauge as long as either cable is pure copper the way you would terminate the lugs is you would get an 5/16" or 1/4" copper lug and either unscrew the terminal all the way and then put the cap back on or cut into the top of the lug so you can slide the connector in underneath the binding post i have never seen this done before and a according to audioholics resistance is the most important factor to eliminate when building an audiophile speaker cable here are some pictures of the cables and lugs
> 
> 
> i found these off google images


 
  
 i am also very interested in this idea.
 my new house is coming and i'm intending use these type of high gauge cables for speaker cable.
 if you have tried it please let me know.


----------



## omek77

I saw a headphone cable with mmcx plugs and integrated Bluetooth 4.1 on aliexpress ( http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Custom-Made-Wireless-Bluetooth-4-1-Headphones-Upgrade-Cable-Suitable-For-IE8-IE80-SE215-535/32518253149.html )
 There's that bluetooth-part to buy separately with a bigger accu?


----------



## sml1226

pchoon said:


> i am also very interested in this idea.
> my new house is coming and i'm intending use these type of high gauge cables for speaker cable.
> if you have tried it please let me know.


A lot of banana plugs and spades and whatnot will accept cable all the way up to something like 4awg already, so no real need to concern yourself with a crimp fitting unless 4 is somehow still too small for you. I know the ones I have said they'd accept up to 5mm wire which is just under 4awg.

Why not grab something like Canare's 4S11, and just combine conductors? 4 11awg wires would combine down to ~5awg. Should be able to find a plug or spade that will accept that without having to buy a crimper and chop up the rings to make it work like a spade.

That said, is anyone running even 18awg on their headphones? Unless you have a very large room, or some very inefficient speakers, I'd imagine the cable isn't going to see enough power beyond some point (not sure where that is, but I'm almost positive you'll never justify a 4/0 cable regardless of your configuration) for the added size to make a difference, outside of maybe a psychological one.

Not saying don't try it, but you can get some fairly large wire already without modifying anything if you're not after completely crazy sizes.


----------



## nickthequick

These are my first ever DIY cables. The first one is a mini-mini cable and the second is a mini-rca. The only problems I had with this first batch is that the barrels on the mini connectors were too narrow for the wire to fit through so I just had to heatshrink it and leave it. Give me some feedback, what did you guys think? I'm really excited to make more once my new connectors arrive and the barrels fit!


----------



## Eddie C

If you solder the right signal wire closer and the blue ground wires on the inside of the ground tab I believe the barrel will fit


----------



## nickthequick

eddie c said:


> If you solder the right signal wire closer and the blue ground wires on the inside of the ground tab I believe the barrel will fit



Unfortunately it doesnt even fit around the 4 conductors even without them being soldered. The hole is very very tiny


----------



## Armaegis

Why are you guys looking at ridiculously thick car battery cable? When the cable weighs more than the headphone you're doing it wrong.


----------



## NewbieForever

That's a PX100 drver in there, what material your cups were made? Is that a balanced cable? 
 Quote:


arty mcghee said:


>


----------



## Arty McGhee

newbieforever said:


> That's a PX100 drver in there, what material your cups were made? Is that a balanced cable?


 
 here's an update of the project
 px100-ii drivers the cups spacers, and gimbal arms for the sony headband
 3-d printed in PLA filament


----------



## Raddiqal11

Here's some eye candy for you guys
  

 37 Strand Copper with 2-pin and Balanced 2.5mm
  

 40 Strand Silver-Plated Copper with 2-pin and Viablue 3.5mm
  

 105 Strand Copper with 2-pin and VIablue 3.5mm
  
 If you're interested in the wires, check out my post in the questions and comment thread. I posted the link to the Taobao seller there. Very good price and very high quality cables with good variety in the store too. The only qualm is that the PE sheath melts rather easily. Other than that, extremely happy with the flexibility and aesthetics of their wires.


----------



## DPence

My first attempt at a custom cable. I have JH Audio IEMs and my original cable was starting to go, so I decided to try this route. 

Biggest problem for me is doing the solder joints on the 2 pin connectors. I had a set from PlusSound and they melted when trying to solder. I then used a set of Eidolic 2pin and could not get the wire to go into the hole on the 2 pin connector. Not sure if that is what is meant to be done. I finally got them all together. 

Other issue is getting the Paracord to the very end underneath the barrel and staying. 

Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## alpha421

My first full recable with an earbud. Yuin PK2 balanced earbuds using Mogami 2893 cable.  That cable was a PITA to get to the four wires.  Next project is balancing my Grado and making an SE adapter cable.


----------



## Wfanning1

Hi all, been a closet diy'er for sonetime but have been honing my cradt and wanted to see your thoughts on my newest soldering and cable job? Just for info connectors are ranko 2.5trrs to ue 2pin using 5% silver solder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## Arty McGhee

wfanning1 said:


> Hi all, been a closet diy'er for sonetime but have been honing my cradt and wanted to see your thoughts on my newest soldering and cable job? Just for info connectors are ranko 2.5trrs to ue 2pin using 5% silver solder [attach]1541187[/attach][/quote]
> 
> nice work
> "congrats on coming out"
> we use the term "maker" now


----------



## Zeebit

I'm looking for a 3.5mm right angle TRS plug preferably a low profile one. Anyone have links?


----------



## FrozenPanda

zeebit said:


> I'm looking for a 3.5mm right angle TRS plug preferably a low profile one. Anyone have links?


 
 What a lot of people including myself has been to use Neutrik Right Angle Jacks and not use the sleeve. You glue together the two halves.
 http://www.redco.com/Neutrik-NTP3RC-B.html


----------



## Arty McGhee

frozenpanda said:


> What a lot of people including myself has been to use Neutrik Right Angle Jacks and not use the sleeve. You glue together the two halves.
> http://www.redco.com/Neutrik-NTP3RC-B.html


 
do all my interconnects this way works great


----------



## muso

raddiqal11 said:


> Here's some eye candy for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry not sure how to find the questions and comments thread. Can you post the link to their website? Thanks


----------



## Raddiqal11

muso said:


> Sorry not sure how to find the questions and comments thread. Can you post the link to their website? Thanks


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread/4530#post_12164820
  
 hey man this is my post on the thread. And inside the post is the links to the seller.


----------



## gr34td3str0y3r

Looking for a male 3.5mm TRS or TS (ideal) with a shield/collar that is 5.6mm thick. 
 It need to fit a v-moda M100. Making a specal mod for that set of cans. 
 I found a 6.5mm. MAYBE I can bore the female the plug out to fit the 6.5 but I would rather not. 
 Looking for a 3.5mm like the one on the bottom but I have been looking for 4 days and can not track one down. 
  
  
 Last option is hard wire in. Not ideal 
  
  
 and my main goal is to do something like this: 
  


  
  
 to take that route quite yet.


----------



## WalterQ04

Hello, here in Europe you can buy a splitter from AQ, Regards


----------



## gr34td3str0y3r

walterq04 said:


> Hello, here in Europe you can buy a splitter from AQ, Regards


 
 you talking to me? 
 Splitter? I don't need a spliter. I got that covered. I just need a 3.5mm TS or TRS male plug that will fit the m-100. I know for a fact they exisit. 
 I have a picture right here. They sell after market SINGLE ended cables for the v-moda m-100 but I not find a single diy store that will sell one.


----------



## Energy

gr34td3str0y3r said:


> Looking for a male 3.5mm TRS or TS (ideal) with a shield/collar that is 5.6mm thick.
> It need to fit a v-moda M100. Making a specal mod for that set of cans.
> I found a 6.5mm. MAYBE I can bore the female the plug out to fit the 6.5 but I would rather not.
> Looking for a 3.5mm like the one on the bottom but I have been looking for 4 days and can not track one down.


 
  
 5.6mm is fairly small as you already know. Have you tried using the 3.5mm with a longer lip on them before the barrel?
  
 I have a 3.5mm that's slim line but it's about 6mm, have to check. I'll help you find some online.


----------



## WalterQ04

No, i don't talk to nobody's


----------



## muso

raddiqal11 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread/4530#post_12164820
> 
> hey man this is my post on the thread. And inside the post is the links to the seller.




Thanks. Well I went to the taobao site, with the help of google translate (slow process) I ordered 6m of lovely looking 7n upocc wire. Got confirmation on screen that my order was succefy last but no email and my card still shows payment pending. Did you have such issues? Any tips? Thanks


----------



## Raddiqal11

muso said:


> Thanks. Well I went to the taobao site, with the help of google translate (slow process) I ordered 6m of lovely looking 7n upocc wire. Got confirmation on screen that my order was succefy last but no email and my card still shows payment pending. Did you have such issues? Any tips? Thanks




Don't worry about that. I've never gotten email confirmation. The money will be transferred when they ship out the stuff. 

Unless you haven't gone through the payment process then it should be like that.


----------



## muso

raddiqal11 said:


> Don't worry about that. I've never gotten email confirmation. The money will be transferred when they ship out the stuff.
> 
> Unless you haven't gone through the payment process then it should be like that.




Good news and thanks. Yeah I paid through Alipay so hope it will come soon. How long did you have to wait?


----------



## Raddiqal11

muso said:


> Good news and thanks. Yeah I paid through Alipay so hope it will come soon. How long did you have to wait?




In my experience. They're quite prompt with their work. Should be shipped out in 2-3 days. However, it's coming to the Chinese New Year period now so you should expect some delays. 

I can't give you an estimate when it will arrive either. For me, I'm in Singapore so I have the ease of choosing 4px shipping. With my shipping method. It'll take about 3 days to arrive at the warehouse and then another 5-7 days to reach Singapore. This is all I have, sorry bout that.


----------



## muso

raddiqal11 said:


> In my experience. They're quite prompt with their work. Should be shipped out in 2-3 days. However, it's coming to the Chinese New Year period now so you should expect some delays.
> 
> I can't give you an estimate when it will arrive either. For me, I'm in Singapore so I have the ease of choosing 4px shipping. With my shipping method. It'll take about 3 days to arrive at the warehouse and then another 5-7 days to reach Singapore. This is all I have, sorry bout that.




No worries and thanks ray_tone1:


----------



## Wfanning1

Hi all, im having a huge dilemma right now and need some help? Im trying to source a 2.5mm trrs (4 pole) female connector. Not just the connector but with the "sleeve" that finishes the plug! The only ones i am finding are out of china but are brass for some reason and terrible for quailty and fit heres a pic of what im looking for!


----------



## Wfanning1

wfanning1 said:


> Hi all, im having a huge dilemma right now and need some help? Im trying to source a 2.5mm trrs (4 pole) female connector. Not just the connector but with the "sleeve" that finishes the plug! The only ones i am finding are out of china but are brass for some reason and terrible for quailty and fit heres a pic of what im looking for!


My appologies i forgot the picture!


----------



## FallenAngel

wfanning1 said:


> Hi all, im having a huge dilemma right now and need some help? Im trying to source a 2.5mm trrs (4 pole) female connector. Not just the connector but with the "sleeve" that finishes the plug! The only ones i am finding are out of china but are brass for some reason and terrible for quailty and fit heres a pic of what im looking for!


 
  
 I'm kind of curious as to what purpose you could ever have to want to use 2.5mm TRRS, it's a tiny format that suffers all of the drawbacks of TRS and in a smaller package. Consider mini XLR maybe?
  
 If it's for an adapter, just buy an adapter, if it's for a cable extension, buy an extension.
  
 The only one I found is http://www.showmecables.com/product/2-5mm-Jack-TRRS-Connector-Plastic.aspx


----------



## Wfanning1

fallenangel said:


> I'm kind of curious as to what purpose you could ever have to want to use 2.5mm TRRS, it's a tiny format that suffers all of the drawbacks of TRS and in a smaller package. Consider mini XLR maybe?
> 
> If it's for an adapter, just buy an adapter, if it's for a cable extension, buy an extension.
> 
> The only one I found is http://www.showmecables.com/product/2-5mm-Jack-TRRS-Connector-Plastic.aspx


Everything i use is 2.5 trrs and its alot of stuff but my pha3 will require 2 3.5 trs to use it balanced, if i make on adapter that is 2 3.5 trs to 1 2.5 trrs female i can use any of my iems without any recabling. Mini xlr's have thier place in the world but for me they look and work aweful in iem cable construction!


----------



## alpha421

^Does this fit the bill?
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/786315/teds-pono-sony-ha-3-balanced-cable-adopter


----------



## Wfanning1

Exactly what ive already made minus any kind of quality 2.5 female as of yet!


----------



## FallenAngel

wfanning1 said:


> Everything i use is 2.5 trrs and its alot of stuff but my pha3 will require 2 3.5 trs to use it balanced, if i make on adapter that is 2 3.5 trs to 1 2.5 trrs female i can use any of my iems without any recabling. Mini xlr's have thier place in the world but for me they look and work aweful in iem cable construction!




Fair enough. I admit I'm quite ignorant about the iem world and didn't know there's much in terms of 2.5mm.

Thinking a little differently though, I have seen a bunch of very good looking 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapters such as the photo. They're small, in line, and will get you out of this hurdle of 2.5mm quality jack.

All you'll need after is a simple 3.5mm trrs to 2x 3.5mm trs to build, and there's lots of parts for that.


----------



## DPence

I have made another cable for my CIEMs. Quite a bit happier with this one, as the first one made a couple weeks ago is a bit stiff and not forgiving. 
  
 Oyaide 3.5mm, Eidolic Tellurium, and PlusSound splitter. Added in my own touch on the cinch with the Tiki God Kiko.


----------



## Trying2Learn

I wanna know where I can get a lightning to microusb that works with Fiio... Its a much more convinient way to use an iDevice without CCK. I've seen people simply buy a knockoff CCK, detach and then solder the Lightning to a Microusb cable(he did it with the provided cable from Fiio dac/amp). Seems extremely simply compared to the stuff I've seen on here. Anyone know where to get stuff like this online? If Cozoy sold their cables online I'd buy one cause their Astrapi is compatible without a CCK but unfortunately they don't sell it. Sigh


----------



## Vidal

trying2learn said:


> I wanna know where I can get a lightning to microusb that works with Fiio... Its a much more convinient way to use an iDevice without CCK. I've seen people simply buy a knockoff CCK, detach and then solder the Lightning to a Microusb cable(he did it with the provided cable from Fiio dac/amp). Seems extremely simply compared to the stuff I've seen on here. Anyone know where to get stuff like this online? If Cozoy sold their cables online I'd buy one cause their Astrapi is compatible without a CCK but unfortunately they don't sell it. Sigh


 
  
  
 That'll be my custom job.
  
 I've been searching high and low for someone who actually made these without luck, hence why I decided to make my own. I've seen discussions on here regarding the Fiio L19 cable, but this has never been released.
  
 Maybe I should start selling these on Ebay?
  
  
 Edit: - Erm, perhaps not, just been trying to make another few cables and it's so time consuming. I've also had to bin three of the CCKs as they were faulty.


----------



## cityle

Here's my first cable I made. Short custom cable for my ATH-M70x to my AT-PHA50BT. Oh gosh that 2.5mm jack was impossible to solder. Next time I will just buy a 2.5 to 3.5 adapter and do a cable with 2 3.5mm jack.


----------



## kugino

a mini-mini cable for use with the pm-3. the connectors are one of the few that can be bought for cheap on ebay that go deep enough into the pm-3 as the hole is quite recessed. i used btg silver cable with 2 strands each for L/R/G. it was my first time doing a 6-strand round braid and it wasn't fun...some cross-ups/mixups along the length of the cable, but for the most part i'm pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## Vidal

kugino said:


> a mini-mini cable for use with the pm-3. the connectors are one of the few that can be bought for cheap on ebay that go deep enough into the pm-3 as the hole is quite recessed. i used btg silver cable with 2 strands each for L/R/G. it was my first time doing a 6-strand round braid and it wasn't fun...some cross-ups/mixups along the length of the cable, but for the most part i'm pleased with how it turned out.


 
  
 I like that, I'm about to make PM3 cable myself.


----------



## Wfanning1

Finally did it! An actual working IC for the zx2 and micro usb anps like the cdm, mojo and hugo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## Wfanning1

And a dew other including that pha3 twisted not braided balanced cable! Also a 3.5 trrs to 2.5 trrs IC for connecting your zx2 to the cdm!


----------



## PinkyPowers

My first two DIY cables.

Standard OFC from Mike's. Four strand. I think I did a flat braid. 



7N OCC from Double Helix Cables. Four strand, proper round braid. Paracord, olive drab and silver. Eidolic XLR, and DHC's recommended mini-XLRs.


----------



## Arty McGhee

mogami 2799, 275 paracord, palics connectors and 3d printed y-split


----------



## AudioNewbi3

12 strand 0.5mm 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect. Telfon covered multi-stranded silver plated ofc cooper cable.


----------



## paijo

My custom LOD from fiio lod pin, mixed brand silver coated 6 strand cables, with OEM jack.


----------



## pear

Custom cable for my Audio-Technica R70x. Made from Canare L-4E5C, Y-split made with self-adhesive heat shrink and the legs "sleeved" with silicone tubing. 
  
 Terminated with a pair of locking 2.5mm connectors from AliExpress and a Neutrik/REAN 3.5mm.


----------



## Wfanning1

Newest cable, a rare to find so i made them! I must say quite proud of this one! Its used with a sony zx2 to connect to either the alo cdm, the chord hugo and the chord mojo!


----------



## vapman

Trying to make an adapter for MMCX to sony's proprietary ex1000 connector! What a pain. I'm starting to think butchering a cable is my only way to get those connectors. Is it just a single signal wire + ground?


----------



## SauceBoss

Thats my latest cable. Neotech NEI-3004 and KLEI Copper Harmony plugs. Sounds wonderfull


----------



## GasMaskMan

-snip-


----------



## Cat Man

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Ultra-High-Quality-Sterling-Silver-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-6-Cell-For-Shure-SE535-SE315-SE215-SE425/1825606_32573052807.html
 I bought this product，try to DIY all by mysely，I need to learn from you


----------



## Joel Peterson

Starting to create some of my own designs for custom audio cables, these are full treated ashwood. If you're interested I've made a few extra and you can send me a PM.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Warm and elegant. I love it.


----------



## DPence

The latest cable I made for my JH ciems.


----------



## m0k4

8 strand square braid, 0.8 spc wire


----------



## Wfanning1

m0k4 said:


> 8 strand square braid, 0.8 spc wire can you elaboate a bit or show sone closeups? "8 strand"? Do u mean 8 (.8) wires or one .8 wire has 8 individual strands inside? Also wanba check out that braid very interested in that one! I can do 4 no problem and have done 6 a few times but i hear 8 is almost impossible without a braiding machine?


----------



## m0k4

it is 8 (0.8) wires braided like this http://www.seekyee.com/Slings/howtos/8strand1.htm and after the y split is the same but with 4 wires for side


----------



## alpha421

^good link.  That's the technique I followed with great results.


----------



## m0k4

I find it in the diy cable question e discussion thread in this section


----------



## Wfanning1

m0k4 said:


> I find it in the diy cable question e discussion thread in this section


Can you give us some closer pictures im interested in the detail thanks in advance!


----------



## Vidal

Here's a picture of a DIY cable with a difference.
  
 I recabled some RHA 750s after breaking the original cable,but rather than run a full length cable I made a super short version. This allows me to connect a small DAC or bluetooth receiver mic controller at the junction point. The picture shows my Fiio K1 connected, the micro USB cable plugs straight into my iPhone's lightning socket. The K1 has a detachable clip so I can just clip it to my shirt. The other dongle is the bluetooth mic/receiver.


----------



## Trying2Learn

vidal said:


> Here's a picture of a DIY cable with a difference.
> 
> I recabled some RHA 750s after breaking the original cable,but rather than run a full length cable I made a super short version. This allows me to connect a small DAC or bluetooth receiver mic controller at the junction point. The picture shows my Fiio K1 connected, the micro USB cable plugs straight into my iPhone's lightning socket. The K1 has a detachable clip so I can just clip it to my shirt. The other dongle is the bluetooth mic/receiver.


That's super super awesome! But wouldn't you find that your microusb to lightning is too long for portable use?


----------



## PinkyPowers

Silver-plated 7n OCC Litz from Plus Sound.
Oyaide 3.5mm from Norne
ATH-IM connectors from China


----------



## Vidal

trying2learn said:


> That's super super awesome! But wouldn't you find that your microusb to lightning is too long for portable use?


 
  
 The K1 sits just below my neck whilst clipped to my shirt. It's like a slightly bulk splitter.


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## PinkyPowers

Gorgeous. Looks like you used a flat braid, am I right? 

What wire is that? Seems like a thick gauge.


----------



## GreatestUnKnown

vidal said:


> Here's a picture of a DIY cable with a difference.
> 
> I recabled some RHA 750s after breaking the original cable,but rather than run a full length cable I made a super short version. This allows me to connect a small DAC or bluetooth receiver mic controller at the junction point. The picture shows my Fiio K1 connected, the micro USB cable plugs straight into my iPhone's lightning socket. The K1 has a detachable clip so I can just clip it to my shirt. The other dongle is the bluetooth mic/receiver.
> 
> ...


 

 Awesome! I didnt go as far as to recable my RHA MA750is but rather sleeved the lower portion with 3m reflective 550 paracord and replaced the plug with an Amazon TRRS alternative. To retain the RHA plug sleeve (for pure aesthetics) I simply heated it up using a pencil torch and removed the remaining material from the original plug. The sleeve was slightly smaller than the new plug so before soldering I placed tape over the plug, chucked it in the drill, and used a person file to achieve the required diameter. Everything works and looks great now!


----------



## Vidal

greatestunknown said:


> Awesome! I didnt go as far as to recable my RHA MA750is but rather sleeved the lower portion with 3m reflective 550 paracord and replaced the plug with an Amazon TRRS alternative. To retain the RHA plug sleeve (for pure aesthetics) I simply heated it up using a pencil torch and removed the remaining material from the original plug. The sleeve was slightly smaller than the new plug so before soldering I placed tape over the plug, chucked it in the drill, and used a person file to achieve the required diameter. Everything works and looks great now!


 
  
 I need to revisit mine as I'm not really happy with the joins. I did them a while back when I first started out, I've got a lot better now skills-wise. The recabling was a necessity as I'd caught the cable and broke the mic. They were sitting in a drawer for months until I picked up the courage to attack them with a soldering iron.


----------



## funch

This is a two-wire (data +/-) USB cable is made using #22 shielded SPC. It connects between my laptop and an Uptone Audio Regen. 
 I still need to cover the plugs with heatshrink, but it sounds great.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Question for you guys. 

Where's the best place to get some decent 24-26 awg occ that is flexible and cheap? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## GreatestUnKnown

hisoundfi said:


> Question for you guys.
> 
> Where's the best place to get some decent 24-26 awg occ that is flexible and cheap?
> 
> Thanks in advance



BTG Audio.

EDIT: BTG-audio.com does not have OCC as Hisoundfi desired but I would like to leave my original suggestion of BTG Audio due to their great quality, price, and customer service.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Does BTG have OCC? They didn't when I was buying. They do have great OFC.


----------



## GreatestUnKnown

pinkypowers said:


> Does BTG have OCC? They didn't when I was buying. They do have great OFC.


 
 You are correct. I had seen their Silver Plated OFC and remembered it as being OCC wire, my apologies. At $1/ft though I am hard pressed to find fault in BTG for not having an OCC option.....


----------



## PinkyPowers

Indeed. They do sell some nice wire.


----------



## skierdb526

First off thanks for this awesome thread filled with inspiring projects! This is my first cable and I am pretty pleased with how it turned out (but it could be better). I will use this with my detachable cable mod to my TH-X00 (using 2.5mm plugs). These are using Mogami W2799, and chinese pain in the ass to solder 2.5mm extended mono plugs. Used a Radio Shack 1/4" Goldie to terminate.


----------



## Gerner

skierdb526 said:


> First off thanks for this awesome thread filled with inspiring projects! This is my first cable and I am pretty pleased with how it turned out (but it could be better). I will use this with my detachable cable mod to my TH-X00 (using 2.5mm plugs). These are using Mogami W2799, and chinese pain in the ass to solder 2.5mm extended mono plugs. Used a Radio Shack 1/4" Goldie to terminate.


 
  
 Love the color choice of paracord! But the jack plug kinda ruins the full picture, perhaps a black plug would be better?
  
 But just a little heads-up on you pictures.. You should expand the focus(?) Dno what it's called in english.. But you pictures could be magnificent if we could see more of the cables instead of all the blurred stuff going on.. 
  
 Keep up the good work!


----------



## skierdb526

gerner said:


> Love the color choice of paracord! But the jack plug kinda ruins the full picture, perhaps a black plug would be better?
> 
> But just a little heads-up on you pictures.. You should expand the focus(?) Dno what it's called in english.. But you pictures could be magnificent if we could see more of the cables instead of all the blurred stuff going on..
> 
> Keep up the good work!


 
  
 Good call. I should have done a better job with the photos.
  

  
 In regards to the gold plug... I got impatient. The next one will be more consistent.


----------



## Vidal

I thought the depth of focus might have been deliberate, you'd have to set the aperture wide open with a fairly fast lens to get that.
  
 I thought it was focusing on the three elements of the cable.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm really starting to enjoy this DIY cable stuff!


----------



## AudioNewbi3

Two of my best DIY 3.5mm interconnect


 12 conductor silver plated cable
  

 8 conductor OFC copper


----------



## Gerner

Little picture of my braided DT990.. In company with my AUNE X1 and it's cousin AUNE X1s..


----------



## alpha421

Redid my Yuin PK2.  Converted back from PONO balanced to SE. This time with a round braid, which took a few tries to get it down right.
  

  
  
 Here's an Aurisonics Rockets that I converted to 2.5mm TRRS balanced:


----------



## Hisoundfi

Put this together tonight. It's some really flexible 26 awg occ with some aftermarket 3.5 mm plugs. Turned out great!


----------



## Gerner

Some new pictures of my current work! I really like my DT770 - one of the drivers went poof, so I replaced them both with a pair of HD555 drivers, and they sound awesome! The only issue is the bass are on it's minimal, so I have to mod some more bass into them.. 
  

  

  

  
  
 There's a little mistake on my Jack to jack cable.. You can see it on the right picture -  Just havn't got the time fixing it..


----------



## Vidal

DNot sure if this can be classed as a cable but it's my 'direct' connection cable for my Dragonfly and iPhone 6. Now I know it works I'll build a tidier version probably in aluminium or covered in leather.


----------



## MikeyFresh

Not exactly "Head-fi"... but definitely DIY:
  
 Mogami W2524 20 gauge OFC with right-angled G&H copper tip 1/4" TS plugs.
  
 Taking nothing away from Neutrik or Switchcraft among others, but G&H 1/4" plugs are very under-appreciated.


----------



## Rearwing

Sweet!


----------



## EdgarMadhook

My iGrados lost sound out of one driver so I pimped them out...
  


 7/0.15 26AWG PTFE silver plated, copper stranded wire.
 2mm & 4mm expanding braided sleeving.
 Adhesive heatshrink.
NTP3RC-B Neutrik Mini Jack.
PlusSoundAudio Y-Splitter.
Rubber grommets covering the slightly widened holes.
Koss KSC75 replacement earpads. 

 They sound fantastic!


----------



## Eudis

Just finished this for someone!


----------



## mikesale

eudis said:


> Just finished this for someone!




Love the red, white and blue!! Beautiful work.


----------



## ostewart

My modified GMP 8.35D's with a DIY cable made with Van Damme cable, Neutrik mini XLR's and Pailiccs jack, put together quickly so not the most even braid.


----------



## Wfanning1

Heres my latest, been practicing my 8 wire round braids: the wire is 26awg spc 7 strand, very happy with this one!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## Wfanning1

wfanning1 said:


> Heres my latest, been practicing my 8 wire round braids: the wire is 26awg spc 7 strand, very happy with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wfanning1

wfanning1 said:


>


----------



## williamw0918

edgarmadhook said:


> My iGrados lost sound out of one driver so I pimped them out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 wow these look great


----------



## walbum4262

New cable for LCD-X octa litz hybrid cable, it's made by a Danish guy called victor who does this in he's spare time for members of the Danish head-Fi forum


----------



## serman005

Very nice and nice to look at. It reminds me of some old Kimber I once had. Touche.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I decided to start playing with my cables again... so I made the following:

 8 Wire Copper and plugs from Lunashops ($24 total)
  

 Toxic Cables short run OCC Copper RCA IC.
  

 Mogami W2534 USB Cable
  

 Mogami W2893 bare headphone cable for HE-400i. This cable is a bit softer than the stock cable, but still too stiff. I think I will need to order a softer cable. Possibly Double Helix (unless if someone knows of a soft/inexpensive alternative) cables.


----------



## kugino

@waytoocrazy check out BTG audio for good, inexpensive wires for your cables, as others have mentioned. not OCC, but probably not distinguishable to 99% of the people out there.


----------



## skilhead

BOOTLACE AS CABLE SHEATH !

Since I was unable to obtain paracord at my local hardware stores I looked around for a substitute and hit on the idea of cannibalizing a bootlace of 1.4 m. long.
Inside I found two strings, which I removed and that left space to insert loosely-twisted wires taken from some Van Damme cable.
Finished off by filling the cable entry of the mini jack with tough rubber glue for retention and strain relief.
This is a very soft and flexible cable, good for mobile use.


----------



## skilhead

*SAILING ROPE*


I used the bunch of wires from van damme tour grade classic XKE quad microphone cable 268-026-000 
Including the bundled cord and paper wrap.
The covering is from sailing rope, the sort used for controlling sails, having taken out it's soft white core.


----------



## skilhead

*HANDY WITH A PC*

I wanted a compact cable for listening while sitting with my laptop, so a 90 degree jack was a good choice to keep out of the way of the mouse and other usb connectors all along the same side.
The cable is " Van Damme 268-100-000 prograde classic xke super flexible " which true to it's name is very bendy, in part I guess because of only 2 wires plus a screen inside.


----------



## skilhead

*ADAPTER FOR MUSIC ON THE MOVE*

The remaining cable of my set to combine with my DT880 and its 4-pin tiny XLR.
This short cable enables more or less "wireless" listening from the clip-on ipod shuffle or it could even be used in combination with a simple bluetooth receiver!

_hope you liked the ideas in my last few posts !_


----------



## funch

Now that is a cool idea!   Well executed sir.


----------



## KeyGhost

Yet another Recabling. this time HD429
  
 http://imgur.com/a/rRUZC


----------



## serman005

Is there a good book or other source for those of us wanting to learn more about the fundamentals of recabling? Thanks.


----------



## GreatestUnKnown

keyghost said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nicely done, single entry cans make our jobs easier when recabling by hiding the split.
  
 Gathering some parts to do a recable myself of some single entry cans I just need to decide on if I want the job to be a universal (able to use on multiple headphones) or tailored specifically for the DT 1770s.


----------



## KeyGhost

greatestunknown said:


> Nicely done, single entry cans make our jobs easier when recabling by hiding the split.


 
 yeah that's true. i've used few layers of shrink before to tie the split together before.
 here is the previous i did. 
 http://imgur.com/a/9870o


----------



## peterinvan

*Balanced cable for Oppo PM-3*

I made up a balanced cable using Canare L-4E5C microphone cable and the special "extended" TRRS plug from EIDOLIC (sourced from Double Helix Cables)...

http://www.doublehelixcables.com


On my "balanced" CEntrance M8 I could not hear any difference between the Oppo stock cable (the straight TRS one) and the Canare 4-Pin XLR.

Other fully balanced amps may be an improvement... anyone able to comment?


----------



## Benny-x

peterinvan said:


> *Balanced cable for Oppo PM-3*
> 
> I made up a balanced cable using Canare L-4E5C microphone cable and the special "extended" TRRS plug from EIDOLIC (sourced from Double Helix Cables)...
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats on the good work.
  
 I'm looking at doing almost exactly this right now. How flush does the flat base of the 3.5mm TRRS fit against the cup of the PM-3? After getting the PM-3 3 days ago I'm sure the Eidolic with the extended part will fit into the recessed socket, but I'm hoping the base of the barrel fits nearly flush as to give it a nice look. I hope there's not much gap, but I can't tell from your pic. 
  
 Do you know what I mean?
  
 And let's hope that another source works better for the balanced PM-3s. For my own sake as well.


----------



## peterinvan

benny-x said:


> ... How flush does the flat base of the 3.5mm TRRS fit against the cup of the PM-3? After getting the PM-3 3 days ago I'm sure the Eidolic with the extended part will fit into the recessed socket, but I'm hoping the base of the barrel fits nearly flush as to give it a nice look.


 

 Not quite flush, but not really noticeable.


----------



## Benny-x

peterinvan said:


> Not quite flush, but not really noticeable.


 
 Thanks for the pic, that's awesome of you.
  
 I never noticed before, but the smaller oval part of the cups that the connector goes in is ever so slightly angled as it goes to the bigger, base oval that the earpads connect to. So it's probably a very, very good thing that it doesn't fit flush, as it wouldn't be able to at all due to the angle, and if too close it'd bring up on one side and not the other. 
  
 The Eidolic 3.5mm TRRS is probably a go for me now. Unless anyone can recommend a good TRRS connector that'd fit a recessed 3.5mm socket?


----------



## WMah

First foray into DIY, bought a bunch of parts a while ago but didn't have a good soldering iron. Finally picked up a hakko 888 and the smaller tips def makes a big diff! Still a lot of stuff to learn, esp how much heatshrink is needed for certain areas. The sennheiser cable was pretty butchered as far as that goes, with 1 area by the headphone connections wherethe second heatshrink didn't overlap causing a potential stress point. did a much better job with the TF10 cable but i likely went a bit overkill w/ heatshrink that time to ensure everything is secure.
  
 With more experience i think would be able to measure out exactly how much paracord i need for a certain length of wire as well as how much heatshrink is needed. 
  
 EDIT: So there was zero foresight going into to this build... I totally didn't consider the color of the TF10s prior to going with the black and red nylon. The combo is ugly as sin


----------



## FallenAngel

Nice build, looks very good.


----------



## andrzejski

asianinvasion said:


> Redid my MMCX cable, with Mogami W2893 internal wires sleeved with 95 paracord.


 
 Awesome looking finished product! I might PM with a couple questions about sourcing materials, etc.


----------



## WMah

i cannot for the life of me keep stranded wires twisted in pairs no matter how tight i twist. they have zero memory effect and would simply unravel. I would like to know how you guys are able to keep them in twisted pairs even after sleeving with paracord! because i wasn't able to keep my wires twisted i ended up just sleeving them in straight parallel pairs


----------



## ai03

wmah said:


> i cannot for the life of me keep stranded wires twisted in pairs no matter how tight i twist. they have zero memory effect and would simply unravel. I would like to know how you guys are able to keep them in twisted pairs even after sleeving with paracord! because i wasn't able to keep my wires twisted i ended up just sleeving them in straight parallel pairs




In my case, I overtwist the wires, since they will naturally untwist over time. Twist the wires more than needed, and solder on the connectors while the wires are kept twisted. The connectors should prevent most untwisting.


----------



## Wfanning1

asianinvasion said:


> In my case, I overtwist the wires, since they will naturally untwist over time. Twist the wires more than needed, and solder on the connectors while the wires are kept twisted. The connectors should prevent most untwisting.


To add upon what was already said, i personally use a cordless drill to do the twisting for me but be sure to use a variable speed drill or you will find yourself over twisting and knotting up your wire! 
By using the drill, you can make the twist very symmetrical and if it gets twisted 50 times, upon removal of the wire from the dtill, it may untwist a few times then stay twisted for good! 

Hope it makes sense? If you need to know how to out the wire in the drill let me know!


----------



## Armaegis

Please guys, a drill is not the way to do it. You're inducing a ton of stresses into the wires which is what makes them want to untwist. You have to let the wires hang loosely and manually loop them over and around each other. The individual wires to not actually "twist", rather they run a helical pattern around each other.


----------



## funch

armaegis said:


> Please guys, a drill is not the way to do it. You're inducing a ton of stresses into the wires which is what makes them want to untwist. You have to let the wires hang loosely and manually loop them over and around each other. The individual wires to not actually "twist", rather they run a helical pattern around each other.


 
  
  
 What he said. Twisting is hereby banned on Head-Fi.


----------



## Arty McGhee

its more like a folding thing than twisting
 if the ends are sealed (in this case using adhesive shrink)
 it will stay this way, i have some that are several years old
 and are like brand new


----------



## WMah

ugh is there a video that explains this process? i'd use hand twisting and no matter how tight i twist, it all unravels to straight unless I use those stiff solid core wires that have memory effect. seeing as how most of you guys use stranded copper/silver wires that are more flexible with minimal memory effect i am still boggled as to how you guys accomplish this esp after being sleeved with paracord too! I'm almost tempted to do a 6 wire braid so that i'd have 3 wires to braid after the split since i can't get the helix with pairs


----------



## ai03

One thing I have noticed is that if you twist two wires of differing rigidness, the twist will not come out even unless you try extremely hard. Best is to use same gauge wire with same insulation.

I also warn against using Teflon wire in earphone cables or pulling paracord too tight. Terrible cable noise made me disassemble such cables I created.


----------



## rgmffn

wmah said:


> ugh is there a video that explains this process? i'd use hand twisting and no matter how tight i twist, it all unravels to straight unless I use those stiff solid core wires that have memory effect. seeing as how most of you guys use stranded copper/silver wires that are more flexible with minimal memory effect i am still boggled as to how you guys accomplish this esp after being sleeved with paracord too! I'm almost tempted to do a 6 wire braid so that i'd have 3 wires to braid after the split since i can't get the helix with pairs


 
 Just an idea. 
  
 I just made a longer cable for my HiFiMan 400i's. I used Mogami 2534 mic cable. After stripping the cover and shield off, the wires are twisted, and they stay twisted. I didn't cover mine with paracord. Left it bare.


----------



## Arty McGhee

Quote: 





wmah said:


> ugh is there a video that explains this process? i'd use hand twisting and no matter how tight i twist, it all unravels to straight unless I use those stiff solid core wires that have memory effect. seeing as how most of you guys use stranded copper/silver wires that are more flexible with minimal memory effect i am still boggled as to how you guys accomplish this esp after being sleeved with paracord too! I'm almost tempted to do a 6 wire braid so that i'd have 3 wires to braid after the split since i can't get the helix with pairs


----------



## 2ter

i made this little adapter with leftovers:


----------



## ostewart

arty mcghee said:


>


 
  
 Glad to see my video is still useful


----------



## mengoswag

Made that cable thing in Z review's video for my hd600s


----------



## sbninja

My new AKG -Q701 cable.
 Mogami 2535 wire
 1/4" nylon filament sleeve
 Neutrik 1/4" connector (black/gold)
 Neutrik/Rean Tiny XLR connector
 1/2" heat shrink tube
 All purchased from Markertek


----------



## ai03

Quick hybrid cable for my NT6.

 Parts list:

Silver plated wire and regular copper wire from BTG audio
90 degree Rhodium plated 3.5mm connector from Aliexpress
Eidolic 0.78mm connectors with the red right side marker removed; reused from previous cable
Heat shrink, hot glue, Cardas solder, etc.
  

  

  

  
 Much better than the stock cable in visuals; seems to be more durable as well. Solid improvement in sound.


----------



## Energy

asianinvasion said:


> Quick hybrid cable for my NT6.
> 
> Parts list:
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's a very nice little clear piece to place over the 3.5mm plug end.
  
 Can I make a recommendation?... I recommend a clear 3/16" heat-shrink over the Eidolic connectors and on the 3.5mm plug end. Make 1/2" to 1" longer than your current black heat-shrink on the plug side to use as a strain relief.


----------



## ai03

energy said:


> That's a very nice little clear piece to place over the 3.5mm plug end.
> 
> Can I make a recommendation?... I recommend a clear 3/16" heat-shrink over the Eidolic connectors and on the 3.5mm plug end. Make 1/2" to 1" longer than your current black heat-shrink on the plug side to use as a strain relief.




Thank you for the recommendation. I tried clear heatshrink over connectors in the past, but it dulled the look of the carbon fiber on the barrel, and the ones over the Eidolics wore out and slid off after a few months. I might give it another try when I have the time.


----------



## Energy

asianinvasion said:


> Thank you for the recommendation. I tried clear heatshrink over connectors in the past, but it dulled the look of the carbon fiber on the barrel, and the ones over the Eidolics wore out and slid off after a few months. I might give it another try when I have the time.


 
  
 Perhaps if you have room underneath the shell, you can shrink it under there and over the wires, and coming out of the connect by half an inch. Super glue after for a air tight seal (inside the connector), give it some time to dry off, and fill it with silicone type I. This helps with cable strain (by using the heatshrink), having a more durable cable (by using superglue), and help with dampening and bonding the shrink to the ABS plastic/shell (by using silicone).
  
 The super glue should be an air tight seal though over joint areas otherwise the silicone may do more bad than good.


----------



## syntheticfish

_Purple Rain!_


----------



## Armaegis

Wow, kinda reminds me of the Barney Grado from a few years back...


----------



## syntheticfish

armaegis said:


> Wow, kinda reminds me of the Barney Grado from a few years back...


 

 Yeah... I'm going to take that as an insult!


----------



## BucketInABucket

syntheticfish said:


> Yeah... I'm going to take that as an insult!


 
 I love you,
 You love me.
 We're a happy family.
 With a great big hug and a kiss from me to you,
 Won't you say you love me too?


----------



## ai03

The shortest cable I've made so far.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

asianinvasion said:


> The shortest cable I've made so far.


 
 How did you make it that short?

 Can you kindly explain?

 I know for one that the cover of the neutrik plug is already longer than the ttl length of your interconnect


----------



## liquidzoo

audionewbi3 said:


> How did you make it that short?
> 
> 
> Can you kindly explain?
> ...




That's the 2 right angle pieces without the barrells with some heatshrink.


----------



## ai03

Yes, that is correct. The L-shaped part of the neutrik connector is split into halves, so they can be glued into place after wiring the connectors together. A short 3:1 shrink tube can be passed over one of the connectors later.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

liquidzoo said:


> That's the 2 right angle pieces without the barrells with some heatshrink.


 
  
 Thanks for the info mate!
  


asianinvasion said:


> Yes, that is correct. The L-shaped part of the neutrik connector is split into halves, so they can be glued into place after wiring the connectors together. A short 3:1 shrink tube can be passed over one of the connectors later.


 
 May I kindly know what type of glue did you use to bond the two halves of the barrel together?
 As for the heat-shrink, after you have soldered all of the connections together and glue the barrel, you used a 3:1 heat shrink, slid it to the middle and shrunk it correct?
 Finally, how many strands of conductor did you use for each channel? What were their gauge size?

 Thank-you


----------



## Shawn71

asianinvasion said:


> Yes, that is correct. The L-shaped part of the neutrik connector is split into halves, so they can be glued into place after wiring the connectors together. A short 3:1 shrink tube can be passed over one of the connectors later.




Where to get these angled neutriks (ntp3rc) cheap?.....$9 and above is all I cld find/get


----------



## Kaszanas

audionewbi3 said:


> How did you make it that short?
> 
> Can you kindly explain?
> 
> I know for one that the cover of the neutrik plug is already longer than the ttl length of your interconnect


 
  
 Technically is that a cable ;D?
 It seems more like you put together 2x3.5mm and that's it, but it is a cute little connector, it might be a good stuff when you are portable amping.


----------



## ai03

audionewbi3 said:


> Thanks for the info mate!
> 
> May I kindly know what type of glue did you use to bond the two halves of the barrel together?
> 
> ...




I soldered the wires together first, used superglue to close the shells, then passed heatshrink over it in the end.
It was a trial run, so I used leftover BTG audio wire of 26awg. Two ground, one left, one right channel. Next time I plan to use slightly better wire, but stiff wires prevent the cable from slightly expanding or compressing to account for a few millimeters of measurement error.



shawn71 said:


> Where to get these angled neutriks (ntp3rc) cheap?.....$9 and above is all I cld find/get




Cheapest I could find was $3.42 with free shipping on Marketek.



kaszanas said:


> Technically is that a cable ;D?
> It seems more like you put together 2x3.5mm and that's it, but it is a cute little connector, it might be a good stuff when you are portable amping.




It has around 4 inches of wire combined inside (Around 1 inch per channel), so technically it is a cable.


----------



## Kaszanas

asianinvasion said:


> I soldered the wires together first, used superglue to close the shells, then passed heatshrink over it in the end.
> It was a trial run, so I used leftover BTG audio wire of 26awg. Two ground, one left, one right channel. Next time I plan to use slightly better wire, but stiff wires prevent the cable from slightly expanding or compressing to account for a few millimeters of measurement error.
> Cheapest I could find was $3.42 with free shipping on Marketek.
> It has around 4 inches of wire combined inside (Around 1 inch per channel), so technically it is a cable.


 
  
 Well damn that is a tiny one  cute moda****in cable then.
 I would make use of one like that.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

asianinvasion said:


> I soldered the wires together first, used superglue to close the shells, then passed heatshrink over it in the end.
> It was a trial run, so I used leftover BTG audio wire of 26awg. Two ground, one left, one right channel. Next time I plan to use slightly better wire, but stiff wires prevent the cable from slightly expanding or compressing to account for a few millimeters of measurement error.
> Cheapest I could find was $3.42 with free shipping on Marketek.
> It has around 4 inches of wire combined inside (Around 1 inch per channel), so technically it is a cable.




Thanks for the infornative reply mate! I shall give it a try once I have the chance.


----------



## m0k4

spc interconnect for my icoming fiio e12 and detachable mini xlr spc cable for my modded hd25


----------



## Wfanning1

Here's a quickie I whipped up.... 28awg spc stranded. Dont really care for the blue color but i got a smokin deal on 500 feet of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG][/IMG] the cable is a 8 wire box braid to 4 wire round braid on each side


----------



## andrzejski

Hi guys - looking for a connector similar to this one on my set of RHA 750's. I really like the spring relief, but that's not completely necessary. However I really like the size and I am looking for something with the little step down piece so it can fit in cases. Are they generally referred to as step downs or is there another better term?

Thanks!


----------



## GreatestUnKnown

andrzejski said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I used these when I reterminated my RHA MA750s, I was able to re-use the RHA barrel after filing off the threads of the original plug and deleted the spring strain relief in favor for one from heatshrink


----------



## BucketInABucket

Did up two Mr Speakers cables for my friend.

 This one is done with Mogami quad, a DHC molecule jack and nylon sheathing.

 This one isn't technically a new one, just me fixing a broken cable. I used a spare 6.3mm jack for the Y-split as the old one was broken.


----------



## HiFiChris




----------



## vapman

For you guys who make your own braided cables: where do you buy the cable you use as source? I'm looking to make some of my own, or at least buy some pre-braided cable for quickly redoing a couple IEMs with bad cables...


----------



## jodgey4

You can buy the Mogami or similar pre-bundled wire to break open, or buy single strand (more expensive, though usually nicer). AFAIK nobody sells pre-braided that isn't shielded etc. like the Mogami.


----------



## vapman

jodgey4 said:


> You can buy the Mogami or similar pre-bundled wire to break open, or buy single strand (more expensive, though usually nicer). AFAIK nobody sells pre-braided that isn't shielded etc. like the Mogami.


 

 Yeah I'm looking to buy some nice but not crazy expensive single strand, but also nothing too heavy so it's not too much for wearing IEMs. Probably end up getting some Mogami or similar though. I have used Mogami for 1/4 unbalanced cables a lot.


----------



## mengoswag

I usually use the speaker cable from frys which is pretty nice and has been working out for me quite well.


----------



## psonoda

Here is my first headphone cable. This is a balanced cable for my HD700.


----------



## MasterDK

Hmm... Look what came in today! (sorry for the phone quality photo)

  
 6 pair of banana plugs
 5 pair of RCA plugs
 20 3.5mm plugs
  
 Those are non branded (I'm poor to get neutrik plugs, lol, so I get non branded from china)
  
 Still waiting for the braided sleeve to come then Ill start to make some cables.


----------



## Mad Max

m0k4 said:


> spc interconnect for my icoming fiio e12 and detachable mini xlr spc cable for my modded hd25


 
  
 That looks pretty cool.


----------



## jahsavi

Great looking cable!


----------



## vapman

Can anyone recommend a place to get strain reliefs? I'll have something to add to the thread soon, finally


----------



## DJOriel

Greetings.
 A consultation that Chinese brand splitter recommend me buy??? And a good cheap sound card usb???


----------



## irgunawan




----------



## irgunawan




----------



## HiFiChris

Yes, I obviously love those ViaBlue plugs. ♥♥♥


----------



## SleepingLesson

Finished my first-ever cable last night. Lots of lessons learned, my next one will look better for certain. Improved a lot even between the first and second connector, which is why I didn't need the heatshrink tubing the second time. Really a fun hobby, I'm glad I made the investment on decent tools.
  

  
 My next step is going to be a 3.5mm that terminates to two 2.5mms on the other side for my TH-X00s. Can I use 3-pole 2.5mm connectors as mono?


----------



## ai03

Finished an Ether C cable.

 Mogami W2799 disassembled wire x 8 strands
 Sleeved with 95 Paracord
 8 strand round braid + 2x 4 strand round braid
 Roughly 5 feet
 Connectors: Oyaide 3.5mm Rhodium + Ether connectors


----------



## slex




----------



## Paladin79

sleepinglesson said:


> Finished my first-ever cable last night. Lots of lessons learned, my next one will look better for certain. Improved a lot even between the first and second connector, which is why I didn't need the heatshrink tubing the second time. Really a fun hobby, I'm glad I made the investment on decent tools.
> 
> 
> 
> My next step is going to be a 3.5mm that terminates to two 2.5mms on the other side for my TH-X00s. Can I use 3-pole 2.5mm connectors as mono?


 
 The spacing is generally off just a bit but it depends on the brand of plug and jack. Most often it does not work well and you end up having to retract the plug just a bit to get it to work. You are much better off just getting mono plugs when you need mono plugs. What brand of tools did you get?


----------



## SleepingLesson

paladin79 said:


> The spacing is generally off just a bit but it depends on the brand of plug and jack. Most often it does not work well and you end up having to retract the plug just a bit to get it to work. You are much better off just getting mono plugs when you need mono plugs. What brand of tools did you get?


 
 Good to know, thanks! I have some 2.5mm mono jacks on their way.


----------



## Paladin79

asianinvasion said:


> The shortest cable I've made so far.


 
 Good job on the build! I have done some similar things were I used large gauge  solid copper wire between the two grounds for rigidity. I then laid the two connectors in a mold and used an acrylic that I could grind and shape afterward.  It is totally solid but you can never open it again so you have to be sure of the wiring before sealing it.


----------



## alpha421

Good stuff guys/gals.
  
 Here's a very short USB cable that's made specifically for my desktop setup.  Data lines are of 22 AWG solid silver core with cotton sheathing followed by black parachord outer sheathing.  Power and ground lines are of 26 AWG 30 strand copper. The set of of lines are separate.  About $25 in raw material cost.  Could be placebo, but I like the results better than the Monoprice USB cable.


----------



## Paladin79

alpha421 said:


> Good stuff guys/gals.
> 
> Here's a very short USB cable that's made specifically for my desktop setup.  Data lines are of 22 AWG solid silver core with cotton sheathing followed by black parachord outer sheathing.  Power and ground lines are of 26 AWG 30 strand copper. The set of of lines are separate.  About $25 in raw material cost.  Could be placebo, but I like the results better than the Monoprice USB cable.


 
 Did you happen to use twisted pair on the two center data lines? Just curious if any kind of shielded is needed. Very nice job.


----------



## alpha421

Thanks. I just have the cotton sheathing as the shield, wires are lightly twisted. Forget to mention that I have three rubber grommets to add spacing between the two data cable.


----------



## Paladin79

alpha421 said:


> Thanks. I just have the cotton sheathing as the shield, wires are lightly twisted. Forget to mention that I have three rubber grommets to add spacing between the two data cable.


 





  
 I have some tinned copper braid about the right size, I generally use some of that and carefully twist the center two pairs. (that is a cheap commercial cable in the pic of course but they have three levels of shielding for the data). I have too many electronic devices close by to not protect the data.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also solder a drain wire to the shield since the data is susceptible to RFI and EMI.


----------



## Benny-x

slex said:


>


 
 That looks really nice!
  
 What'd you put on the parts that just come off the drivers? Like it looks like there's a super long section of heat-shrink from the 3.5mm TRS connectors on down to the splitter. This is what cables that come from a factory look like, but I rarely see anything so well in DIY. How'd you do that section? And how flexible and user friendly is it now?


----------



## effsandoval

How hard was it to crack open an XBA-4 planning to recable mine as well.


----------



## audiofreakie

effsandoval said:


> How hard was it to crack open an XBA-4 planning to recable mine as well.



Dont do it, you will not open it without breaking the housing. I think they used pvc as a housing. Very strong, even the glue strong too.
I suggest you just build male 3.5 to 3.5 female (as long I remember XBA4 is detachable at J splitter right?) Use copper cable if you wanna make it sounding warm.


----------



## alpha421

2.5mm balanced ER4S:


----------



## Paladin79

alpha421 said:


> 2.5mm balanced ER4S:


 
 TRRS connector? it is a little hard to tell on the photo.


----------



## alpha421

Yes. It's a Paillicc 2.5mm TRRS connector.  I was hoping the stock ER4S cable is configured for balanced, but it is not possible; so, made my own.


----------



## MrEleventy

alpha421 said:


> Yes. It's a Paillicc 2.5mm TRRS connector.  I was hoping the stock ER4S cable is configured for balanced, but it is not possible; so, made my own.


Hey, do you have a link to purchase the two pin connectors? Just got a pair of er4s and not too wild about the stock cable.


----------



## alpha421

Got them here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272206731382?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Paladin79

alpha421 said:


> Got them here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272206731382?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 
 Very cool, and they give you surface mount resistors. Those should be fun for the folks who have not worked with them before. A pair of very pointed tweezers would come in handy or some good quality needle nose pliers.


----------



## MrEleventy

alpha421 said:


> Got them here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272206731382?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Thx, appreciate it.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

My best attempt at making a mini to mini interconnect yet.
  
 Specs:
 Conron 3.5mm Jack
 Hakugei Copper Wire
 SeaHF Silver Foil Wire
 SeaHF Silver Plated Wire
 12 conductors total ( 3 conductors for both the L&R channel, while 6 conductors for G)
 Each  channel consists of 1 x Hakugei Copper Wire, 1 x SeaHF Silver Foil Wire, 1 x SeaHF Silver Plated Wire (whilst G consists of 2 ea)
  
 Note the best braiding work, but hell, it is quite hard to do it with such limited lengths to work with.


----------



## audiofreakie

audionewbi3 said:


> My best attempt at making a mini to mini interconnect yet.
> 
> Specs:
> Conron 3.5mm Jack
> ...






Use this Minyak Kayu Putih to erase the heatshrink mark, its even better than acetone.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

audiofreakie said:


> Use this Minyak Kayu Putih to erase the heatshrink mark, its even better than acetone.


 
 Oh! never knew minyak kayu putih could remove heat shrink markings!
 Thanks for the valuable information kawan!


----------



## Mad Max

I haven't made any cables in a while.
 I made this one a couple of weeks ago.  Actually a rebuilt cable, the old one started crapping out on me last year, probably because it was made using reused parts from a cable that was already built and included with a purchase of used equipment in 2014.  That was probably not a very smart idea.
 I like to stick to the "red = right channel" convention, like commercial cables.  So long as I don't forget to; I did the other time.
 All new parts this time, and thicker Mogami 22awg conductors, too.
 Y-split is close to the 3.5mm so I can hook things up to powered speakers that are several feet apart from time to time, as well as to use up what was left of that lovely electric blue paracord.
  
  
  


syntheticfish said:


> _Purple Rain!_


 
  
 Sweet!
 Your Grado reminds me of this one.  I like yours better, though.


----------



## Lourens

USB Micro to USB TYPE-C :

Before 


After


----------



## walbum4262

A member of the Danish head-Fi community made this 3D printed Y-split 











It can't get more heavy than that


----------



## PLUSSOUND

walbum4262 said:


> A member of the Danish head-Fi community made this 3D printed Y-split
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's so cool!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Hah! That sweet Y split made me smile  Rock and roll baby!


----------



## Toolman

Cool Y-split...awesome imagination


----------



## Hakase

Edit: I see there's a different thread for my question.

Metal y split \m/


----------



## HiFiChris

hakase said:


> Planning on making cables for my akg and LCD 2 headphones. Any suggestions or ideas for the y split? I'm wrapping the cable with paracord and already have pretty much everything ordered.


 
  
http://www.diyaudioblog.com/2011/11/mini-to-rca-cable-with-some-viablue.html
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/616707/how-i-recabled-my-denon-ah-d5000-markl-modded-using-dhc-and-viablue-components
  
http://www.viablue.de/com/splitter_sc2.shtml or http://www.viablue.de/com/splitter_sc42.shtml


----------



## Hakase

hifichris said:


> http://www.diyaudioblog.com/2011/11/mini-to-rca-cable-with-some-viablue.html
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/616707/how-i-recabled-my-denon-ah-d5000-markl-modded-using-dhc-and-viablue-components
> 
> http://www.viablue.de/com/splitter_sc2.shtml or http://www.viablue.de/com/splitter_sc42.shtml




Ah, thank you much


----------



## ostewart

Just a quick cable I put together for my HE-500's with the ability to run them from my Marantz PM5005 speaker amp


----------



## KyaputenKatsura

I've just built a Power Cable with furutech plugs and bulk cable following this scheme I found on internet, google "belden diy power cord" first link you find is the correct one and you'll see the schematics (sorry, can't post link or images I'm afraid...)
  
 Anyway, my question is if it's safe to use such cable to power a DAC/Amp combo, since the cable twisted shield is grounded only on the plug side and not to the IEC side.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Paladin79

kyaputenkatsura said:


> I've just built a Power Cable with furutech plugs and bulk cable following this scheme I found on internet, google "belden diy power cord" first link you find is the correct one and you'll see the schematics (sorry, can't post link or images I'm afraid...)
> 
> Anyway, my question is if it's safe to use such cable to power a DAC/Amp combo, since the cable twisted shield is grounded only on the plug side and not to the IEC side.
> 
> Thanks


 
 If you cable you used is the Belden 83803 I do believe you will be fine. Even though the shield is not connected on the IEC side the wires are dual shielded and twisted and I would trust it as it exists. I doubt the DAC/Amp is drawing much current so the 20 awg should be doable in my estimation.


----------



## KyaputenKatsura

paladin79 said:


> If you cable you used is the Belden 83803 I do believe you will be fine. Even though the shield is not connected on the IEC side the wires are dual shielded and twisted and I would trust it as it exists. I doubt the DAC/Amp is drawing much current so the 20 awg should be doable in my estimation.


 
  
 Thanks Paladin79,
  
 the cable I've used is the FURUTECH FP-314AG is the DIYProject safe with this cable? the DAC/amp is a Burson Conductor Virtuoso


----------



## Paladin79

kyaputenkatsura said:


> Thanks Paladin79,
> 
> the cable I've used is the FURUTECH FP-314AG is the DIYProject safe with this cable? the DAC/amp is a Burson Conductor Virtuoso


 

 I misunderstood when you said it was bulk cable and a Belden diy power cord. You will be fine with that cable, at 15 awg it is even heftier than the Belden cable I checked out. Many power cords are 18 awg or smaller.


----------



## KyaputenKatsura

paladin79 said:


> I misunderstood when you said it was bulk cable and a Belden diy power cord. You will be fine with that cable, at 15 awg it is even heftier than the Belden cable I checked out. Many power cords are 18 awg or smaller.




Yhea it's pretty big this furutech. Thanks for confirming my thoughts


----------



## ai03

Made two cables.
  
 1. Ether C cable
  
 6ft length
 8x Oyaide 3398-22 conductors
 Oyaide Rhodium plated 3.5mm + Default MrSpeakers connectors
 Braided 8 strand square braid + 2x 4 strand round braid
 Sleeved with Techflex Nylon Multifilament 5/16" and 1/4"
  

  
 Before adding the sleeve, they looked like this.
 Warning: Never use 3398-22 in a headphone cable without good sleeving, for it is very stiff and microphonic.
  

  
  
  
 2. RCA Cables
  
 3ft length
 2x Mogami W2820 (1 cable with 4 strands per channel = 8 total strands divided up 2 per L+/L-/R+/R-)
 Generic ebay nylon sleeving
 4x Neutrik RCA connectors


----------



## Hakase

Completed my first cable! Onto one for my LCD 2's!


----------



## PinkyPowers

Good job.

My first DIY cable was also one which ran to just the left cup. It isn't much more complicated to build a traditional design. You will do just fine.


----------



## tramassacre

That looks Pretty Good...  What do you have going on near the end of the headphones.  It looks like a really long plug I cant Quite tell.


----------



## elliott44k

Quick question for you cable builders, I've got a couple cables from Lear that don't have cable cinches and I don't have any tools on me since I'm in a temporary housing space. What do you guys recommend for a cinch?


----------



## Armaegis

elliott44k said:


> Quick question for you cable builders, I've got a couple cables from Lear that don't have cable cinches and I don't have any tools on me since I'm in a temporary housing space. What do you guys recommend for a cinch?


 
  
 You mean you want to crimp/clamp the wire down? tweezers or even a coin or butter knife against a table would do. If the jack doesn't have one built in, um, just tape I suppose.


----------



## tramassacre

elliott44k said:


> Quick question for you cable builders, I've got a couple cables from Lear that don't have cable cinches and I don't have any tools on me since I'm in a temporary housing space. What do you guys recommend for a cinch?


 
 Just use Velcro If I'm understanding your request.  those little straps i use them to keep all my cables behind my stereo


----------



## Hakase

tramassacre said:


> That looks Pretty Good...  What do you have going on near the end of the headphones.  It looks like a really long plug I cant Quite tell.


 
 Long piece of heat shrink tubing + connector xD 
  


pinkypowers said:


> Good job.
> 
> My first DIY cable was also one which ran to just the left cup. It isn't much more complicated to build a traditional design. You will do just fine.


  
 Thanks


----------



## tramassacre

fraggler said:


> Speaking of paracord...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






How did you get your braids so even... What's your secret?


----------



## Sko0byDoo

tramassacre said:


> How did you get your braids so even... What's your secret?


 
  
 Just look at those braids to know that's a lot of sweat and patience...


----------



## tramassacre

Truth. I think I managed though. It just took me 2 tries. The mini came out way better. I almost want to chop the end off the first and try again.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

The longer cable looks really nice...tight and even braiding.  I don't have such skill nor patience


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

tramassacre said:


> How did you get your braids so even... What's your secret?


 
 You'd be surprised, braids almost always come out even if you use uniform pressure throughout the braiding process. Not to negate Fraggler's cable, he did a very nice job here.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

elliott44k said:


> Quick question for you cable builders, I've got a couple cables from Lear that don't have cable cinches and I don't have any tools on me since I'm in a temporary housing space. What do you guys recommend for a cinch?


 

 You could use any heatshrink or one of our aluminum ones as slider.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Be careful using heatshrink. I nearly ruined a cable making a cinch. The heatgun fused the tubing to the clear coating on the conductors. I tried to cut it off, which only made things worse. Much worse. I was able to salvage the cable, but it won't ever be sellable.

Christian sent me one of those aluminum chin cinches, so once that Litz wire gets here from Toxic, I'll get to experiment first-hand.


----------



## tramassacre

highflyin9 said:


> You'd be surprised, braids almost always come out even if you use uniform pressure throughout the braiding process. Not to negate Fraggler's cable, he did a very nice job here.



Actually as it turns out the cable i was using was more stiff than the cable I used for the mini aux cable. As a result the mini aux was more malleable and relaxed throughout the whole braiding process. The mini was gotham vs canair which was the stiffer first cable.


----------



## proud2deviate

I finally got a chance to re-cable my old Shure E4C's. 26ga silicone-insulated silver-plated* copper. The silicone is slightly tacky against itself, so this was a chore to get braided; I ended up using glycerine to slick it up a bit. The plug-end currently looks like a bag of smashed bumholes, as it was kludged together from whatever happened to be in reach at the time (I wanted to try these out!) It will (hopefully) soon be replaced by a much more aesthetically-pleasing kludge.
  
 Other little things like a Y-splitter and strain-relief are to-be-determined, but I'm not wholly convinced that the silicone needs it. Overall, the cable is very flexible and even a bit stretchy. I'm pretty pleased with it so far. The microphonics are a bit unfortunate, though; kind of like running your thumbnail along a twisted guitar string. I hope I can dampen that somewhat with a cable cinch.
  

  
  
* As far as I have been able to determine. The plating dissolves in nitric acid, but stays put under HCl.


----------



## Arty McGhee

coincidently i've been playing with a silicone cable for a few weeks
 its neat stuff abit hard to finish cleanly.. no y split needed
 not microphonic at all but this is a completely different setup


----------



## silverre

Hi all 
 i dunno if this is the right place to post this.. 
 Since the eventual breaking of my Gr07 cable i decided to play with it and recable it. 
 i bought a third party cable from aliexpress
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-2m-With-Mic-Remote-Volume-LC-OFC-DIY-Earphone-Cable-High-Quality-Replacement-Cable-Wire/32680291048.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.73.QPk8C7&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10056_10065_10068_10055_10054_112_10069_10059_110_111_418_10073_10017_109_10070_108_10060_10061_10052_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_4&btsid=9c878b06-265c-4fa9-bf0d-8b0c669243b8
  
 Please let me know if i have done it correctly as this is my first time doing it.. The red color side goes to the right monitor and the green one goes to the left.
 The neutral coloured wire goes to the part nearer to the opening of the casing and the coloured (red/green) goes to the side away from the opening. The sound went through so i guess i got it right? even if i got it wrong i cant change it anymore since i sealed it already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 Since the cable is too big to fit into the small piece that closes the opening i removed the piece altogether and used sillicone to seal up the hole. 
  

  
 -Edit-
 I have long forgotten how my gr07 BE sounds, but now it sounds to have a very hollow bass ,mids are abit recessed and sounds very transparent... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I gues i might have done something wrong there..
  
 What do you guys think??


----------



## Hal Rockwell

silverre said:


> Hi all
> i dunno if this is the right place to post this..
> Since the eventual breaking of my Gr07 cable i decided to play with it and recable it.
> i bought a third party cable from aliexpress
> ...




You probably wired the drivers out of phase. That means that one of the drivers is wired correctly and the other one is wired backwards - the ground lead goes where the hot lead should go.


----------



## silverre

hal rockwell said:


> You probably wired the drivers out of phase. That means that one of the drivers is wired correctly and the other one is wired backwards - the ground lead goes where the hot lead should go.


 
 haha that is some complicated jargon.. sorry, it is my first time doing this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 i think it may be the left driver that is wired wrongly, it sounds abit off..
  
  
 --edit--
 I rewired the left driver and it sounds perfect now~~


----------



## vapman

arty mcghee said:


> coincidently i've been playing with a silicone cable for a few weeks
> its neat stuff abit hard to finish cleanly.. no y split needed
> not microphonic at all but this is a completely different setup


 
 How are you liking this cable? Tempted to try and work with it.


----------



## hennessys

This is new Baby is to reach the most comfortable end of the couch.
  

Viablue
Neutrik
Mogami


----------



## Arty McGhee

vapman said:


> How are you liking this cable? Tempted to try and work with it.


 
 i like it , its lightweight,flexible and durable
 been using it at work for a couple weeks
 pretty good stuff, a bit tricky to work with and braid cleanly
 i went a bit tighter than i should have, a looser braid would
 probably work better


----------



## ostewart

Recent cable made out of toxic cables materials
  

  

  

  
 Also one for my HE-500's made out of Van Damme copper cable,


----------



## Shilohsjustice

8 strand braid, silver plated 28awg 19 strand wire. Mini jumper for headphone amp. It took way too long to braid, but the results are incredible. I'm working on a 48" iem cable with this 8 strand braid into 4 strand round braid.


----------



## Shilohsjustice

DIY universals with DIY cable. 28awg PTFE silver plated wire.


----------



## Puget Sounds

shilohsjustice said:


> 8 strand braid, silver plated 28awg 19 strand wire. Mini jumper for headphone amp. It took way too long to braid, but the results are incredible. I'm working on a 48" iem cable with this 8 strand braid into 4 strand round braid.





> As you say, it took you some time but the results are nothing short of fantastic. Splendid job, may motivate me on a similar project.


----------



## Cactus

Can anyone point me towards a good "how-to" thread to make something like this? This is pretty much exactly what I want to try to build for my first cables. I may be over thinking it, but I want to get it right the first time around 



slex said:


>


----------



## Paladin79

cactus said:


> Can anyone point me towards a good "how-to" thread to make something like this? This is pretty much exactly what I want to try to build for my first cables. I may be over thinking it, but I want to get it right the first time around


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread/6000#post_12941700
  
 This is one of the better DIY threads I know of. You will learn a lot just looking through it or you can ask specific questions.


----------



## Cactus

Welp, got all my parts ordered.
  
 Oyaide Rhodium 3.5mm connectors, solid silver braided wire from Lavricables.com, some cable pants for the y-split, some 1/4" and 1/8" PET sheathing for the wire, and now all I have to do is sit and wait.
  
 *starts twiddling thumbs*
  
 I'll post pictures of during and after


----------



## anorphirith

I"m in page 1000! 
 I came to find resources to make my own cable. and to be in page 1000


----------



## Toolman

Loving all the info and share....I'm pretty sure I will make my first very own cable before we reached the next 1000 pages


----------



## Arty McGhee




----------



## SuperPollito

This thread, combined with the long backlog at Norne and Double Helix, have prompted me to order parts and attempt a DIY cable. Pics coming next week once everything comes in. 
  
 Thanks for the photos and information everyone!


----------



## vapman

Koss KTXPRO1 with KZ brand OFC cable. 56 core oxygen free copper makes a big difference over the stock cable. Great wire to work with...

No inside pics cause everyone knows what Koss drivers look like.


----------



## Muinarc

I just finished these today. First time using this silver plated wire I had bought a while ago. I learned a lot, like that 4 strands of ~18awg wire that's kinda stiff is a pain to work with. Also first time working with these Low EMI Neutriks, I got a clearance deal on them, but they are a little finicky.
  
  
 I'm tired of boring stuff so I went a little crazy with the paracord choices


----------



## roughington

shilohsjustice said:


> DIY universals with DIY cable. 28awg PTFE silver plated wire.


 
 What did you use for the casing on the wire near the iem? like the part that contours to your ear?


----------



## Shilohsjustice

roughington said:


> What did you use for the casing on the wire near the iem? like the part that contours to your ear?




I used 4:1 heatshrink, it has a glue that seals well on that reacts to heat. If your not using 4:1 heatshrink I'd recommend it!! It's great stuff. A friend of mine who makes cables professionally gave me some tricks that being one of them.


----------



## roughington

shilohsjustice said:


> I used 4:1 heatshrink, it has a glue that seals well on that reacts to heat. If your not using 4:1 heatshrink I'd recommend it!! It's great stuff. A friend of mine who makes cables professionally gave me some tricks that being one of them.


 
 I'll keep that in mind! I have some 2:1 tubes that aren't quite as rigid as I would like, but I'm also looking for a supplier for type 6 litz and lower types any suggestions?


----------



## Shilohsjustice

roughington said:


> I'll keep that in mind! I have some 2:1 tubes that aren't quite as rigid as I would like, but I'm also looking for a supplier for type 6 litz and lower types any suggestions?




Doublehelixcables.com has higher grade wire, what I usually do is find what I want on there highlight the name and search google to find a broader supply base. I have been buying most of the wire for my builds off of eBay. I search 19strand occ wire and go from there, I've found the 26awg and 28awg has the flexibility I prefer as I make mostly IEM cables.


----------



## roughington

shilohsjustice said:


> Doublehelixcables.com has higher grade wire, what I usually do is find what I want on there highlight the name and search google to find a broader supply base. I have been buying most of the wire for my builds off of eBay. I search 19strand occ wire and go from there, I've found the 26awg and 28awg has the flexibility I prefer as I make mostly IEM cables.


 
 one last thing, what do you use for wires to hold shape in your cables if any at all


----------



## vapman

roughington said:


> one last thing, what do you use for wires to hold shape in your cables if any at all


 

 heatshrink & hold bent until it's cooled off (takes like a minute)


----------



## roughington

vapman said:


> heatshrink & hold bent until it's cooled off (takes like a minute)


 
 Thanks last-last question I promise (probably not) is there any way to buy just paracord sleeving? it seems wasteful to throw out all of the paracord guts


----------



## Shilohsjustice

roughington said:


> Thanks last-last question I promise (probably not) is there any way to buy just paracord sleeving? it seems wasteful to throw out all of the paracord guts




Plussound sells sleevings as an accessory, I work at a hardware store so it's easier for me to buy paracord and take out the guts.


----------



## Whitigir

Using large ultra pure wires


----------



## Toolman

Where did you get the 4.4mm TRRS connector?


----------



## Whitigir

toolman said:


> Where did you get the 4.4mm TRRS connector?




Not yet, that is XLR . Still waiting on 4.4mm sources


----------



## Kurtis Raddatz

Excellent improvement. Keep doing it, those look freaking awesome.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​  ​  ​ Hey DIYers, we will be offering 20% off on all DIY connectors and components during Black Friday week. Enter the code BLACKFRIDAY16 before checkout between 11/24 (Thanksgiving) at 12AM PST and 11/30 at 11:59PM PST to receive discount. Feel free to drop us an email or PM if you have any questions.​  ​ www.plussoundaudio.com​


----------



## PinkyPowers

PLUSSOUND What ever happened to your DiY wire? You had some excellent SPC Litz. Unreasonably expensive, but good, nonetheless.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

pinkypowers said:


>


 
  
 We completely sold out of our DIY wire some time ago, but our DIY connectors (CIEM, MMCX, 3.5mm TRS, 2.5mm TRRS, etc.) and components (cable y-splitters, cable sliders, cable sleevings) are available and will be in stock for Black Friday.


----------



## Cactus

Made a new cable for my new MDR-Z7's :-D
  
 Black PET sleeve surrounding 4 core braided solid silver cabling up to the Audioquest Cable Pants, then down to Blue and Red PET surrounding 2 core braided silver, terminating with Oyaide 3.5mm plugs (silver rhodium).
  
  

  

  

  
 Next to the original 12' cable to show difference in length.


----------



## kugino

a friend of mine recently gave me his NOS pair of k501, which are one of my favorite headphones. i had a pair about 10 years ago, recabled it, sold it, and then regretted it. so i have a new pair and decided to recable it with a 4-pin XLR. using BTG wire in a 4 strand litz. just want to mention how poor the AKG wiring/soldering was. ugh.


----------



## vapman

Wow @kugino !! I am nostalgic for my old K501 now. And wow, that factory soldering really sucks...


----------



## kugino

vapman said:


> Wow @kugino !! I am nostalgic for my old K501 now. And wow, that factory soldering really sucks...


 

 yeah, that's some ugly factory soldering.
  
 k501 reminds me of the good ol' days of head-fi...


----------



## Muinarc

I love my k501, you're making me want to recable mine now......


----------



## Moses4188

*Beyerdynamic DTX 501 p recabling.*
  
 Made a new cable for my Beyers because the original mega-poor cable insulation was like bungee rope and the internal conductors just tore apart.
 I made it of insulated and silvered copper wires, Neutrik NTP3RC + NTP3RC-B connector and paracord braid.


----------



## FallenAngel

I just wanted to share with everyone that the "good" or "serious" builders are no different than anyone else and someone lazier than most.

I've used this really beautiful custom Sennheiser cable for years but recently had an accident and broke the wire at the connector. Well, I could spend hours making it perfect, but until that, this is what you do in 15 minutes with a little solder and hot glue.


----------



## vapman

Just curious, where do people here get their Cardas wire from? looking for some copper litz in the 26awg area. Probably gonna get a bunch of Y splitters from China because I can't justify $10 per splitter.
  
 BTW There is a neat tweezer set shown at the beginning of this video. Have no idea what it's called or how I can find it since it doesn't seem to be like normal tweezers. Shown on the thumbnail too so you don't even have to click play! But anyone recognize it?
 
  
 I am also going to invest in a spool of nucleotide wire soon, probably 24awg. Once I verify I can fit it in earbud shells.


----------



## vapman

Also im sure everyone here is set on tools. But i didn't have a clamp of my own so braiding wires was a pain. Especially with a fresh 200 foot spool of 30/46 copper litz. Not so stressful anymore.. But surely more experienced cable braiders have a setup like this already.


----------



## Mad Max

moses4188 said:


> *Beyerdynamic DTX 501 p recabling.*
> 
> Made a new cable for my Beyers because *the original mega-poor cable insulation was like bungee rope and the internal conductors just tore apart.*
> I made it of insulated and silvered copper wires, Neutrik NTP3RC + NTP3RC-B connector and paracord braid.


 
  
 Very, very nice job!
  
 T50p & DT1350 and their brothers have the exact same issue.
  
 How did you open up your 501, may I ask?  I have one as well, will likely recable it before it fails on me like T50p did.
  
  
  


vapman said:


> Also im sure everyone here is set on tools. But i didn't have a clamp of my own so braiding wires was a pain. Especially with a fresh 200 foot spool of 30/46 copper litz. Not so stressful anymore.. But surely more experienced cable braiders have a setup like this already.


 
  
 Heh heh, I bought a bag of pairs of these in different sizes locally, although originally not with cables in mind.
  

  
  
 The times I braided a couple of mic cables, I used painter's tape instead of a clamp.  A clamp is a smarter idea, though.


----------



## Moses4188

Hi Mad Max!
  
 The disassembly was quite simple. You just need to separate te plastic part with the ear pads from the cabinet. I used a Snap-off Blade but then You must be carefull with the leather. Also note that there are two glued points as You can see on the photo - although the glue is not very strong. If You need any advice feel free to ask.


----------



## Mad Max

It's just glued together like a Grado or PX200?  Oh wow.


----------



## Cactus

fallenangel said:


> I just wanted to share with everyone that the "good" or "serious" builders are no different than anyone else and someone lazier than most.
> 
> I've used this really beautiful custom Sennheiser cable for years but recently had an accident and broke the wire at the connector. Well, I could spend hours making it perfect, but until that, this is what you do in 15 minutes with a little solder and hot glue.


 
  
  
 Lol, nice patch job :cheers:


----------



## Armaegis

mad max said:


> The times I braided a couple of mic cables, I used painter's tape instead of a clamp.  A clamp is a smarter idea, though.


 
  
  
 Don't get one that has a super strong grip though, or you might risk pinching your wires.


----------



## FallenAngel

cactus said:


> Lol, nice patch job :cheers:




If it's stupid but it works, it's not stupid.  Not my proudest moment when you don't want my to lose listening time, why not? I'll fix it later but the original build is so pretty I just didn't want to spend the time this weekend


----------



## Mad Max

armaegis said:


> Don't get one that has a super strong grip though, or you might risk pinching your wires.


 
  
 That's what the tiniest ones in the pack are for, among other things.


----------



## FallenAngel

mad max said:


> That's what the tiniest ones in the pack are for, among other things.




Seriously?!

Maybe my mind is too dirty but seriously?!


----------



## Moses4188

mad max said:


> It's just glued together like a Grado or PX200?  Oh wow.




It's glue + four clips what holds it together.


----------



## vapman

Spoiler: Warning: Bad braiding!






  
  
 It's ugly as heck but it works great. First time ever working with copper litz. That wire might be even thinner than what Linum uses... Next time I won't give up braiding before the plug


----------



## Arty McGhee

vapman said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Bad braiding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This is silk wrapped 175/46 I believe it's made for radio antennas but makes a nice headphone cable
 Unfortunately the wrap will wear off and fall apart within a few weeks
 I sleeve it in 95 paradox makes a cable that feels like string, pretty cool 
 Keep at it the hardest part is soldering it


----------



## vapman

arty mcghee said:


> This is silk wrapped 175/46 I believe it's made for radio antennas but makes a nice headphone cable
> Unfortunately the wrap will wear off and fall apart within a few weeks
> I sleeve it in 95 paradox makes a cable that feels like string, pretty cool
> Keep at it the hardest part is soldering it


 
 Awesome stuff man, I actually have some litz in that size showing up today! However I was looking into sleeving options for it, I got some 2mm and 4mm sleeving which can stretch to 5mm and 11mm respectively but worried it'll be too bulky.


----------



## ai03

First attempt at a power cable. I was surprised at how easy it was since it requires no soldering at all.
  

  


Spoiler: More photos



  
  
  
  


  
 I made it just for aesthetic purposes, but it made a surprising difference in the sound. Larger soundstage, tighter bass, treble sparkle, and increased detail. Inexplicable, but I'll take the upgrade.


----------



## vapman

Awesome man, not enough DIY AC stuff in this thread  I too have found power cable construction makes a difference in the sound. I have a power punch cable I got as part of a trade long ago and I love what it does for my SQ.


----------



## Shilohsjustice

Hello friends, I wanted to share a cable I made for a fellow Head-fi'er over on the Home Made-IEM forum. I'm most pleased with how the male MMCX connectors came out, I used UV resin to make the connectors, 28awg Silver Plated Occ Wire, cool boots I got in bulk from eBay. Anyways all done DIY.


----------



## Whitigir

asianinvasion said:


> First attempt at a power cable. I was surprised at how easy it was since it requires no soldering at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice job ! Power cables does not require soldering at all, only turning screw and making sure no terminals are messed up. The most important thing would be the shielding though. I do agree that power cables do bring changes, and people don't believe it enough to try it

This is mine as the most expensive version of what I gathered . The picture was taken during the trial phase, it got better braiding than that , but if you wonder why the large body ? Large sizes of wires, shield, and complexity of geometry inside each one of them lol


----------



## uncola

whoa is that metal foil shielding to cover the gap between the conductors built in shield and the connector?  I guess that's cheaper than those fancy metal barrel power connectors


----------



## Whitigir

uncola said:


> whoa is that metal foil shielding to cover the gap between the conductors built in shield and the connector?  I guess that's cheaper than those fancy metal barrel power connectors




Yes, easier to work with and is also cheaper , no need for fancy stuff, only working and good stuff


----------



## pedalhead

Hardwired my HD800 last week....
  

  

  

  

  
  
 As you can see, the stock internal wiring on the HD800 is super thin...


----------



## Whitigir

Nice job, and I thought so. Not only HD800, but many headphones uses cheap and thin internal wires


----------



## Letmebefrank

whitigir said:


> Nice job, and I thought so. Not only HD800, but many headphones uses cheap and thin internal wires




Like the little springs in the HD650 drivers that the plugs click into. Very thin but not really standard wire either.


----------



## Whitigir

Yes! But even more surprisingly...expensive headphones that were made to be top contender in the segments.....HD800 is just one example...see ? $1500 MSRP back then...now is like 1K. I am sure 800S has the same cheap wires

What surprise me is the cost of the wires Ratio vs the headphones cost in a whole....1K and using 10 cents worth of wires is unacceptable. It would be nice if they did $100 worth of wires and charge $1600 instead

Here is some very money worthy adapters from 3.5mm Mono female into XLR 3 males 



They were made to feed my WM1Z balanced out into large stereo at home


----------



## Squirg

shilohsjustice said:


> Hello friends, I wanted to share a cable I made for a fellow Head-fi'er over on the Home Made-IEM forum. I'm most pleased with how the male MMCX connectors came out, I used UV resin to make the connectors, 28awg Silver Plated Occ Wire, cool boots I got in bulk from eBay. Anyways all done DIY.


 
 Hey Shiloh!  I rarely stray from the DIY CIEM thread, but I'm glad I did because I LOVE these!  I've been thinking about making cable ends with Fotoplast but just haven't tried it yet.  How did you go about this?  Your the Man!


----------



## audiofreakie

6 braids.
Next time wanna try 16 braids.


----------



## vapman

audiofreakie what kind of wire is that.... Looks nice!


----------



## audiofreakie

vapman said:


> audiofreakie what kind of wire is that.... Looks nice!



Its silver plated copper 99.9999.

I even use it to replace my USB to USB Type C smartphone charger.
It's good wire with good conductor.
My smartphone get high current rate than standart usb wire.
I modified it to L shaved, can used as charging cable or data/sync cable.


----------



## vapman

That is awesome man. I have some copper litz wire that is the same size about, i think i should try a braid of over a dozen wires too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and that usb cable looks awesome


----------



## audiofreakie

vapman said:


> That is awesome man. I have some copper litz wire that is the same size about, i think i should try a braid of over a dozen wires too   and that usb cable looks awesome



Thanks man.
Talking about litz wire, I used it too.


----------



## vapman

Do you use a solder pot to tin it? It is a pain to tin with an iron but is possible...


----------



## Mad Max

Is tinning litz wire anything like tinning the enamel-coated conductors of stock cables?  I just crank up the heat to near max on my Hakko936 and work very quickly.  Paste flux ensures that I tin stuff quick and easy.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

Guys, I am about to recable some of my earbuds, and I wanted to ask is it better to braid the cable then solder it to the jack or is it better to solder the cable to the jack then braid it?


----------



## vapman

mad max said:


> Is tinning litz wire anything like tinning the enamel-coated conductors of stock cables?  I just crank up the heat to near max on my Hakko936 and work very quickly.  Paste flux ensures that I tin stuff quick and easy.


 
 Yup I do about 700 F on my Hakko 888 and no issues here. The only issue is litz is individual strand shielded, so if you just strip the outer coating, it won't conduct. It seems like when I'm doing it, after putting some flux on, It likes to be tinned with what's on the iron tip as the heat melts the protective coating on each strand.
  
 To answer you question more briefly, it's similar to tinning the enamel coated conductors but a little more of a pain. A plain wire is far easier! Paste flux is a great idea. Makes the job far easier. i just use liquid flux but I finally got some paste flux in an order I just received of mostly 3.5mm connectors.
  
  


audionewbi3 said:


> Guys, I am about to recable some of my earbuds, and I wanted to ask is it better to braid the cable then solder it to the jack or is it better to solder the cable to the jack then braid it?


 
 Actually what I do is clamp one end to a table or tape it down, and braid it, then strip the wire on either ends and tin it, then apply it to whatever I am trying to.  The amount you clamp to the table will be more than enough to connect to either the driver or connector.    You could solder to either device and then braid it, but you'd still have to hold the wire down somewhere when braiding it, and would be putting stress on whatever you solder it to.


----------



## vapman

I am trying to steal some ideas from De'mun cable. I own this exact earbud, although it's not my picture. Does that look like heatshrink on the upper part,  that isn't the cloth below the Y split?


----------



## Mad Max

vapman said:


> Yup I do about 700 F on my Hakko 888 and no issues here. The only issue is litz is individual strand shielded, so if you just strip the outer coating, it won't conduct. It seems like when I'm doing it, after putting some flux on, It likes to be tinned with what's on the iron tip as the heat melts the protective coating on each strand.
> 
> To answer you question more briefly, it's similar to tinning the enamel coated conductors but a little more of a pain. A plain wire is far easier! Paste flux is a great idea. Makes the job far easier. i just use liquid flux but I finally got some paste flux in an order I just received of mostly 3.5mm connectors.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I started off with liquid flux.  Tried paste flux and never touched liquid flux again.  It suits my style in every situation so far, whether cable-building or modding/repairing DACs/ADCs/amplifiers.  Clean up with alcohol and swabs afterward.


----------



## audiofreakie

vapman said:


> Do you use a solder pot to tin it? It is a pain to tin with an iron but is possible...



Try 40w iron solder


----------



## AudioNewbi3

vapman said:


> Actually what I do is clamp one end to a table or tape it down, and braid it, then strip the wire on either ends and tin it, then apply it to whatever I am trying to.  The amount you clamp to the table will be more than enough to connect to either the driver or connector.    You could solder to either device and then braid it, but you'd still have to hold the wire down somewhere when braiding it, and would be putting stress on whatever you solder it to.


 
 Thta is a very valid point! Thanks mate!


----------



## Shilohsjustice

Deleted


----------



## Shilohsjustice

Didn't realize I crossed the line, sorry. I keep it to completed projects!


----------



## joe

Hey guys -- Let's bring it back on track, as per the first post:
  


> *Please keep posts in this thread limited to images and specs of DIY cables and comments relating directly to them.*This is a gallery first and foremost.


----------



## squ1gs

Just a simple metre long mini XLR to 3.5mm jack for use with my DT 1770's on the go.
  

  
Rean/Neutrik connectors, Vann Damme Silver plated oxygen free copper cable (actually intended for microphones but nice and flexible), wrapped in fancy para cord. 
  
First cable I've made that I deem fit for sale!


----------



## Frankk04

I am trying to make something per the attached photo. This is actually a 2.55mm Jack and the other end an LED. I want some decent flexible cable and nice Jacks. I am looking at colored cable or the Techflex. Would like some recommendations for colored gold plated jacks and cable please.


----------



## Frankk04

frankk04 said:


> I am trying to make something per the attached photo. This is actually a 2.55mm Jack and the other end an LED. I want some decent flexible cable and nice Jacks. I am looking at colored cable or the Techflex. Would like some recommendations for colored gold plated jacks and cable please.



I have found the Q & A thread! Any responses are still welcome and sorry for putting this in the incorrect thread. Would still like some comments on building something similar to this.


----------



## audiofreakie




----------



## dc430

Hi all, I have just bought a new DAP which shines when balanced phones were used, I am about to start the cable DIY thing. Wonder if anyone can point me to the right direction for resources for beginners? Going through a thousand pages here is kinda tough.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## audiofreakie

dc430 said:


> Hi all, I have just bought a new DAP which shines when balanced phones were used, I am about to start the cable DIY thing. Wonder if anyone can point me to the right direction for resources for beginners? Going through a thousand pages here is kinda tough.
> 
> Cheers.



http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread

You are welcome


----------



## Rammoshe

First attempt


----------



## dc430

audiofreakie said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread
> 
> You are welcome




Cheers


----------



## rd48sec

Some custom RCA interconnects I made.
  

  

  
Rean (NYS352G) connectors, Canare Starquad (L-4E5C) cable and Para-max cord sleeving.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

Preparing to recable my earbuds


----------



## AudioNewbi3

audionewbi3 said:


> Preparing to recable my earbuds


 
 Welp, destroyed my earbud drivers when recabling (due to speed when opening driver housing)


----------



## AudioNewbi3

On another note:

 Separate cable terminated in 0.75mm UE TF10 pins for my Rose Hybrid 8


----------



## Rammoshe

audionewbi3 said:


> On another note:
> 
> Separate cable terminated in 0.75mm UE TF10 pins for my Rose Hybrid 8


 
  
 Nice one mate!


----------



## Arty McGhee

audionewbi3 said:


> On another note:
> 
> Separate cable terminated in 0.75mm UE TF10 pins for my Rose Hybrid 8


 
 great job, what wire is that ? like the look


----------



## AudioNewbi3

arty mcghee said:


> great job, what wire is that ? like the look


 
 Thanks for the complement mate!

 They are from here:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.mvEagW&id=540678606174&_u=p2i926dje1aa
  
 I find them to be very soft and free of microphonics.


----------



## Lakers1

Wanted to mimic the toxic cables.


----------



## drmacman

pure silver cable for my ciem


----------



## Timoteo80

Looking to build my own power cable for my Crack & headphone cable for my HD600. Thx for the tips & pics here!


----------



## AudioNewbi3

Recabled earbuds:


----------



## Moses4188

drmacman said:


> pure silver cable for my ciem


 
  
 Great job man! That braid reminds me somehow of 90's


----------



## audi0nick128

Sorry if that's the wrong thread, since my cable isn't finished... 

Took apart my Hosa 3.5 to dual mono 6.3 cable and wanted to ask if it is save to assume white is positive? 



Cheers


----------



## drmacman

moses4188 said:


> Great job man! That braid reminds me somehow of 90's



Thanks!

The sleeve is a yarn. It's made not only good looking, but also decreacing touching noise.


----------



## audiofreakie

-C*rdas 24 awg teared litz wire
-Paracord 3strand core
-S*nheisser gold plated miniplug
-2 pin 0.78 connectorsl


----------



## SamTheJarvis

This is my first DIY cable. Had a pair of Westone 3's with a worn cable and heard about removable cable mods. Only saw BTG-Audio's 2 pin connector mod and wasn't sure if MMCX could be done.
  
 I just have the one photo as it encompasses everything really, if you're interested in the process, do continue:
  

  
*W3 MMCX'ified:*
 This is the part that exemplified how valuable BTG-Audios service is. Though perhaps fitting a 2 pin is easier (they tend to come with cavities that make soldering easier).
  
 I measured the hole in the chassis left by the rubber grommet and it seemed to match a female MMCX connector exactly. Picked some up from RS-Online and bam, they fit.
  
 The next step was to epoxy them in place and solder the two cables from the tiny PCB inside each earphone. Holy hell the soldering was difficult as the pins on the female MMCX connector had no soldering aids, just flat surfaces to vaguely suggest to the solder that it attaches to. Perhaps there are panel-mount MMCX connectors that are easier to use. Each earphone genuinely took about 8 hours to do as the solder insisted on flowing to both pins. Anyhow, point is - it's possible!
  
 Once soldered, I tested continuity one last time with the multimeter, covered the connections and epoxied everything to one half of the chassis. Gluing only one half means it could be opened later if a repair is needed elsewhere.
  
*The cable:*
 The cable is some nice Litz copper stuff from Toxic Cables (https://www.toxic-cables.co.uk/). Perfect cable for an an IEM cable being light and flexible. Though being Litz can make soldering tricky - a solder pot is recommended. I didn't use one and I'm suspicious now if there are unused strands of the cable that weren't soldered. The cable works and there are no notable artifacts in the sound!
  
 You've all seen how these cables are constructed so I'll get onto the splitter. I don't like how any premade y-splitters look at all. They're all just a bit too chunky or gaudy looking, like the viablues or the various cheaply CNC'd chinese ones. I considered simply using heatshrink but it didn't look very elegant.
  
 I terminated the cable with a ViaBlue Small 3.5mm jack and MMCX connectors from Luna-Shops (http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4126) with gaskets that add stiffness to the rotation, stopping them from swivelling freely. Due to the cable being quite chunky it needed to be squeezed and epoxied closed. It's the only part of the cable that can't be undone, though it does use only a small length of cable so it could be cut if re-termination was required.
  
*The splitter:*
 I'd been wanting to get into wood working and this seemed like a nice small but fairly technical project to start with. It's made from a spare bit of padauk at a friend's workshop. I constructed this y-splitter in the wrong orientation - the grain is perpendicular to the front face and padauk grain traps light so when oiled it goes dark and has no sheen. I might give it a satin lacquer later.
  
 The construction process is as follows:
  - Get a square piece of wood
  - Cut down to the maximum dimensions you want for your y-splitter
  - Precision drill an appropriately sized hole for the input cable in the bottom half way through the length
  - Precision drill appropriately sized holes for the two output cables in the top (at an angle so to connect the two holes with the bottom hole)
  
 You can now decide how you want to bind the two halves around your cable. I bound mine with thick copper wire (fitting the copper cable theme)
  - Mark a path for your cable to travel around the two halves with pencil
  - Find a saw that will make a groove the right width for your binding wire to fit snugly in. Mine was a tenon saw
  - Make your grooves around the splitter and test your wire fits. Remove the wire.
  - Cut the splitter in half (perhaps with a scroll saw, you want some kind of undulation in the cut so it won't slip around when later bound by wire) If you cut straight there will be very little lateral friction and it will slip around as the wire flexes slightly.
  - Dremel the inside of the splitter to fit the profile of your cable (the braid will have wide points). Be sure not to make the wood too thin if using a brittle wood (like Padauk). The smallest of shock can shatter thin Padauk.
  
 Now you can give your wood a final fine sanding and finish.
  
 Bonus photo for the interested and interesting:
  

  
 Cheers!


----------



## PinkyPowers

Lovely work


----------



## Timoteo80

Looks really great! Applause for a beautiful DIY cable & for the simple/understandable breakdown of your process.


----------



## Gideon Lim

Recabled Earbuds :
    
Copper Wire Cable and Sleeve

 Hakugei 5N Silver Cable

 Copper Cable (I dunno the name XD)

 Copper Cable


----------



## Whitigir

Getting ready for that 4.4mm . Been way too long!


----------



## PinkyPowers

Built this 2.5mm TRRS to 2X 3.5mm OCC for my Meze 99 Classics.


----------



## Jazzi

pinkypowers said:


> Built this 2.5mm TRRS to 2X 3.5mm OCC for my Meze 99 Classics.


 

 Where can I source that wire?  That looks awesome.  Great job!


----------



## PinkyPowers

Thats the 22Awg OCC Copper with translucent black jacket by Norne Audio

I thought it was a handsome choice, especially for something like the 99 Classic.

Sadly, I'm still waiting on the 3D printed mod to allow 3rd-party 3.5mm plugs to work. Until then, this cable is just eye-candy sitting on my desk.


----------



## Jazzi

pinkypowers said:


> Thats the 22Awg OCC Copper with translucent black jacket by Norne Audio
> 
> I thought it was a handsome choice, especially for something like the 99 Classic.
> 
> Sadly, I'm still waiting on the 3D printed mod to allow 3rd-party 3.5mm plugs to work. Until then, this cable is just eye-candy sitting on my desk.


 

 Thanks.  Hope you get the mod soon.  Serious eye-candy, though.


----------



## Whitigir




----------



## Sennheiser Yo

I got this HGC 3ft litz braid 8 cores 5n Pcocc hybrid silver plated copper cable upgrade for my HD600 from amazon. For about 70 bucks. What are your opinions on this cable? Is silver plated copper good? Is litz braid really good?


----------



## JohnRS

Here's my first DIY cable, for me Sennheiser IE80's. 
It's Toxic Silver Poison, wrapped in Viablue braid. Because the braid was flat I couldn't braid it in the normal litz type round braid so ended up going with a flat braid.


----------



## Whitigir

johnrs said:


> Here's my first DIY cable, for me Sennheiser IE80's.
> It's Toxic Silver Poison, wrapped in Viablue braid. Because the braid was flat I couldn't braid it in the normal litz type round braid so ended up going with a flat braid.




That look a bit stiff, how fast did they ship your order on the wires ? How stiff was the wires ? Is it because of square braiding ?


----------



## JohnRS

It's no stiffer than my single core silver cable. The actual cable is very flexible, as with any multi core cable. The braid does add a bit of stiffness but not excessive amounts, obviously it doesn't have much flexibility width ways but suits my needs. 
The cable came within a week of ordering.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

The current shortest IC I have ever made, and will probably be a while before I can make anything shorter than this due to my lack of skills:


----------



## WAAM

audionewbi3 said:


> The current shortest IC I have ever made, and will probably be a while before I can make anything shorter than this due to my lack of skills:


 
 I`ve always wondered why someone, who has found "perfect" setup for regular use, doesn`t open up the gear and make IC between stacked DAC and AMP or DAP? 
 Less details outside rig = less trouble and stuck situations (pockets).


----------



## David Aldrich

waam said:


> I`ve always wondered why someone, who has found "perfect" setup for regular use, doesn`t open up the gear and make IC between stacked DAC and AMP or DAP?
> Less details outside rig = less trouble and stuck situations (pockets).


 

 Not exactly going to fit in your pocket in the first place. Also warranties, also in most cases it isn't easy to find a place to make a good wire to board joint.


----------



## WAAM

But still, it is doable and there are different pockets, not just trousers pocket


----------



## FallenAngel




----------



## mag3472

Custom nylon/PVC sleeving, 3.5mm rhodium plated carbon fiber, 3x 22 gauge pure silver 105 strand occ Teflon wire.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

waam said:


> I`ve always wondered why someone, who has found "perfect" setup for regular use, doesn`t open up the gear and make IC between stacked DAC and AMP or DAP?
> Less details outside rig = less trouble and stuck situations (pockets).


 
 Don't think I'd have the skills for that hahaha, plus I don't keep the "stack" in my pocket as I always transport them in a zippered soft pouch.
  
 I think my stack is what some would call "transportable" rig


----------



## PinkyPowers




----------



## Bubblejuice

I'm new to this sub, but i've been wanting to make a cable for a while, despite knowing very little about electrical engineering and such. I've glazed over some post here but everything looked too complicated. Today, while I passed the heat shrink tubing aisle at Fry's electronics, I stopped and thought, "What the heck, let's give it a shot."
  
 Anyways, here is my first cable!  It's only a few inches long because I needed a shorter cable to connect my O2 amp to my PC front jack. The one I had before was too long and looked ugly hanging off of my computer. (This might potentially be a good portable rig cable).
  
 This is an amalgamation of a cable that had bad wires, and another cable that had bad connectors.
  
 Despite only having an old radio shack soldering iron, some scrap parts, and a cheap harbor freight multimeter. I think it came out rather well. (Oh, and the heat shrink tubing is supposed to be clear. But I got frustrated looking for a lighter and ended up using a candle. Hence the smoked tubing, and the mess that's not on camera, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  


  
 Oh! And, yes, it works.


----------



## Whitigir

My fancy pansy cables and the system


----------



## PinkyPowers

Where did you source them conductors?


----------



## conflict0102

wow nice setup


----------



## kugino

i don't come here very often, but when i do, i'm always blown away by the great cables i see here. nice job guys...now to fine me my next project...


----------



## dc430

My first ever DIY cable. Took me a couple of hours, it works but tragedy strikes at the end, One of the connectors having QC issue and is very loose....


----------



## Uzuzu

What connectors are you using there at the headphones? They look nice (and I want some hehe).


----------



## audiofreakie

Cardas Cable
Black Parracord
Hand stitched Y splitter, then add ranko 2.5mm balanced plug housing.


----------



## colgateam

In preparation of my new balanced amp coming I decided to make some new cables for my HD650s and T50RPs =)
  

  




  
 And a pair of balanced interconnects


----------



## PinkyPowers

Which Sennheiser connectors are those? Mind sharing a link? I plan to build my HD6XX cable soon, and I have not settled on where to get the connector from.


----------



## colgateam

pinkypowers said:


> Which Sennheiser connectors are those? Mind sharing a link? I plan to build my HD6XX cable soon, and I have not settled on where to get the connector from.


 
  
 I got them from this seller
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sale-Gold-Plated-Plug-Connector-For-Sennheiser-DIY-HD650-HD600-HD565-HD580-HD414-Black-White-Mini/32697641888.html?spm=2114.40010208.4.1.UxDk31


----------



## PinkyPowers

Thank you so much.. twice. 

Do you like them?


----------



## colgateam

Haha didn't mean to post twice, fail browser.
  
 Yeah they seem pretty nice, easier to work with than the smaller red and black ones.
 I just put a dab of hot glue inside to hold the braid then plastic cemented the two sides together so I didn't have to use heatshrink


----------



## PinkyPowers

Nice. I may pick up a set.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

DIY 8 Strand SPOFC from 3.5mm (SE) into dual mono plugs.

 8 strands from the Cornon Jack to the splitter, then 4 strand for each left and right channel (2 ground, 2 live).


----------



## drmacman

colgateam said:


> In preparation of my new balanced amp coming I decided to make some new cables for my HD650s and T50RPs =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, beautiful cables...
Where did you get wires?


----------



## Arty McGhee

colgateam said:


> In preparation of my new balanced amp coming I decided to make some new cables for my HD650s and T50RPs =)


 
 nice work
 those connectors are so much easier to solder
 than the cardas style, i got them from lunashops
  
 makes for a cleaner look


----------



## colgateam

drmacman said:


> Wow, beautiful cables...
> Where did you get wires?




The interconnect is just a van damme star quad and the others are all made with a locally sourced Mil Spec 26awg


----------



## davesa

I wanted a new longer cable to listen in the chair in my office. I decided to DIY for my cable based on the great info here. One thing I wanted was to make a cool custom titanium bead for the Y. I do cool custom titanium whistles as a hobby so felt like I could do the beads with a little bit of work.

 This is how the project turned out. The bead is ~ 0.8" long and made from 0.45" round 6Al4V titanium. I made two different designs. I used the one with the stippling for my cable and have an extra with the dots. I added some nice sapphire blue anodizing to give it some color.

 I ended up ordering the components and assembling the cable - I think the project turned out great. I went with Cardas 4x24 cable, Rean connectors on the Audeze side, and Neutrik for the balanced side.


----------



## Letmebefrank

That is awesome! That bead is way cool!


----------



## Heffa

Wow, that dotted one is simply amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Quote:


davesa said:


>


----------



## Energy

Just a shootout for some people. I am about to be giving away some cable parts. Will post photos soon. First come first serve. You pay for shipping.


----------



## PinkyPowers

energy said:


> Just a shootout for some people. I am about to be giving away some cable parts. Will post photos soon. First come first serve. You pay for shipping.




Tell me when and where, and I'm all over it.


----------



## Energy

pinkypowers said:


> Tell me when and where, and I'm all over it.


 
  
 Will be posting here. Be on the lookout. Hope it could be of use to some of you all.


----------



## sgs7004

*Mini 2 RCA Cable*
  
 - Four Kimber TCSS Conductors
 - Canare F-12 Stereo Plugs
 - Kimber Kable Ultraplate RCA Connectors
 - Techflex PET sleeving
 - Wood Splitter


----------



## sgs7004

*Mini 2 Mini Aux Cable*
  
 - Six Silver plated Copper wire
 - Pailiccs 3.5mm stereo Plugs
 - Round braid


----------



## roughington

colgateam said:


> In preparation of my new balanced amp coming I decided to make some new cables for my HD650s and T50RPs =)



What sleeving did you use for the cables and what guage? It looks super nice.


----------



## colgateam

I just used standard paracord and the wires are all 26awg


----------



## hasmac

First attempt, mod the DT220 for 3.5mm entry. These sockets look much neater than the old external ring type but take more room inside the shell. Went for a simple braid as the first go.
  
 Going to try a double entry Y-split braid next.


----------



## Sakujin

My first attempt on diy cables for my headphones.


----------



## roughington

colgateam said:


> I just used standard paracord and the wires are all 26awg




Standard as in 550 Paracord? Or did you use a different size?


----------



## drmacman

Hi guys, I'm interested in vintage cable (not "vintage style") but I couldn't find vintage wire suppliers except in eBay.
Do you know any shops?


----------



## Rammoshe

davesa said:


> I wanted a new longer cable to listen in the chair in my office. I decided to DIY for my cable based on the great info here. One thing I wanted was to make a cool custom titanium bead for the Y. I do cool custom titanium whistles as a hobby so felt like I could do the beads with a little bit of work.
> 
> This is how the project turned out. The bead is ~ 0.8" long and made from 0.45" round 6Al4V titanium. I made two different designs. I used the one with the stippling for my cable and have an extra with the dots. I added some nice sapphire blue anodizing to give it some color.
> 
> I ended up ordering the components and assembling the cable - I think the project turned out great. I went with Cardas 4x24 cable, Rean connectors on the Audeze side, and Neutrik for the balanced side.


 
 That splitter looks sick!


----------



## Allanmarcus

There is a discussion of the sonic characteristics of using Kumihimo for headphone cables over on the DIY thread. If anyone is interested, looking for comments there.
  
 WooHoo! I finally finished my balanced Utopia cable. 
  
 8 strand mogami W2799
 Individually sleeved into ParacordPlanet 95 lb paracord
 Bead purchased at a craft recycling store in Colorado Springs (10 for 25 cents, such a deal!)
  
 Sound great to me. Way lighter than stock cable! I _love_ making things. A hobby ain't a hobby unless you make something.
  

 The Lemo connector is tiny, but I found it easier to solder than the HD800 connector. The hole there is wide enough to slide the two 26AWG (effectively 24AWG) wire into. After I soldered the blue, i slid the heat shrink up and melted it. I used a hemostat to hold the wire as I soldered it, which allowed me to hold it close, not burn my fingers, and acted as a heat sink to protect the heat shrink.
  
  

  

  

 Technically I didn't need the bead as the Y of the braid of the 8 strand to 4 strand holds really well, but I like the bead.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Finally got around to building a 2.5mm TRRS to 3.5mm TRS adapter. 



22awg OCC SPC


----------



## chillaxing

pinkypowers said:


> Built this 2.5mm TRRS to 2X 3.5mm OCC for my Meze 99 Classics.


 
  
  


pinkypowers said:


> Thats the 22Awg OCC Copper with translucent black jacket by Norne Audio
> 
> I thought it was a handsome choice, especially for something like the 99 Classic.
> 
> Sadly, I'm still waiting on the 3D printed mod to allow 3rd-party 3.5mm plugs to work. Until then, this cable is just eye-candy sitting on my desk.


 
  
  
 anywhere that sells a smaller gauge?


----------



## vapman

chillaxing said:


> anywhere that sells a smaller gauge?


 
 IIRC doublehelixcables has a similar wire at a smaller gauge


----------



## chillaxing

vapman said:


> IIRC doublehelixcables has a similar wire at a smaller gauge



 


tried looking there with no luck. needing it for iems and looking for a 26awg.


----------



## yufeng23

Experimented with some Neotech 28AWG cables. Pictures shown are SPC and copper.


----------



## cityle

Mogami 2552 - Shoelace - Knockoff chinese TRS


----------



## colgateam

Some more milspec 26awg and paracord for a Symphones build I'm making.


----------



## Allanmarcus

colgateam said:


> Some more milspec 26awg and paracord for a Symphones build I'm making.




Nice looking. Is the wire 19/38 26AWG? How flexible is it?


----------



## colgateam

No it is 7/34.
 I don't have a standard measure of flexibility sorry.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

yufeng23 said:


> Experimented with some Neotech 28AWG cables. Pictures shown are SPC and copper.


 
 These came out especially nicely. Carbon fiber accents are always a nice visual touch imho. I've been happy with the Eidolic and Furutech carbon fiber connectors, and have had good luck with some generic overseas ones as well (Allied Express), although some have very narrow openings that need to be drilled out.
  
 I'm curious about these, anyone tried them?
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hi-End-Carbon-Fiber-Rhodium-Plated-XLR-Connector-plugs-4pc-hifi-XLR-plug-audio-/201772313298?hash=item2efa912ad2:g:2H4AAOSwv0tVdH7d


----------



## iMrBean89

Just starting learning and loving it fast
DHC Nucleotide wires with eidolic parts


----------



## PinkyPowers

Nicely done. Lovely work.


----------



## Armaegis

highflyin9 said:


> I'm curious about these, anyone tried them?


 
  
 I guess you can't be picky when you order the knockoffs... but you'd think for their photos they would at least cherry pick ones where the barrel inserts are aligned properly


----------



## Rammoshe

imrbean89 said:


> Just starting learning and loving it fast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice indeed!


----------



## Whitigir

Expensive IC pair! OCC silver solid and OFC shielding with UPOCC solid copper-cryogenic treated goldplated conductors ! The connectors are the most expensive in this IC...LoL


----------



## docholliday

cogsand gears said:


> As far as im aware this is the standard arrangement, But im not 100% on that...
> 
> 
> 
> Top line for JH / Westone etc. Bottom line is TF10 / SF5 etc


 
 Has anybody noticed that the UE Custom pinout is different that both of those? The "UE" on that chart is for the TF10 - the left side is correct for the customs, but the right side would be mirrored to the left (flipped). Or, in other words, opposite polarity from "normal" 2-pin connectors (JH).


----------



## WhiteKnite

Here are a few of my current cable projects. 

Copper shielded interconnect with twisted 20AWG SPOCC wire:


Here are a couple cables waiting for splitters and connectors:


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

armaegis said:


> I guess you can't be picky when you order the knockoffs... but you'd think for their photos they would at least cherry pick ones where the barrel inserts are aligned properly


 
 Smh, I just noticed that Armaegis, haha. Scrap those.


----------



## Armaegis

highflyin9 said:


> Smh, I just noticed that Armaegis, haha. Scrap those.


 
 The insert style is a terrible way to make those anyways. They will always be somewhat loose and wobbly.


----------



## drmacman

There are only few cables for UE custom, so I made for my UE18+Pro 


I used the vintage cable for it. The default cable of KL-L405 (made by Klangfilm/SIEMENS) and it's sound is bright high, smooth mid and tight bass. Absolutely superb!


----------



## Gonzbull

drmacman said:


> Hi guys, I'm interested in vintage cable (not "vintage style") but I couldn't find vintage wire suppliers except in eBay.
> Do you know any shops?



The reason for the difficulty in finding vintage wire is that it's generally not good. Newer cables have much better construction. The sleeves of old cable would tend to be in bad condition and stiff and brittle. Go with new I'd say.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Good advise as a rule of thumb.Going more specifically, a lot has to do with the age and dielectric... and if it was exposed to the elements. PVC wire from the 50s and 60s that's remained indoors is going to be slightly dry/brittle by now, and it can't handle much heat. Cotton/wax sleeved tinned copper is actually desired by a lot of people refurbing amps as it has a particular sound. It's still flexible, but doubtfully up to code/UL listed for power applications. Older vintage PTFE / Teflon wire that's decades old is still perfectly good from what I've seen. Polyethylene, although introduced to the market in the 50s, I haven't stumbled upon (or looked for that matter), may fall somewhere in-between. Fortunately with RCA interconnects, etc., it doesn't have to be rated at 300 or 600v like a power cable would, so experimentation is safe.... nothing will be catching fire    ...try and round up some cotton/wax tinned copper wire (not the new stuff) and see what you think.


----------



## Energy

I'm trying to find a good wire to use inside a DIY Power Distributor / Receptacle. The largest solid core silver plated wire I can find is 14 AWG, once it hit's 12 AWG they're all stranded.

Does anyone know where to get a 12 AWG Silver Plated Wire that isn't stranded? Or another alternative to use on receptacles inside a power distributor.

*Tim*


----------



## Allanmarcus

Well, I made another one using Kumihimo. I was going for Blue and Gold (Go Bears!). I'm not sure I like the final results, but it's not bad.
  
 16 strand Mogami W2799 wire. I haven't terminated it yet. Not sure I'm going to keep it.


----------



## roughington

allanmarcus said:


> Well, I made another one using Kumihimo. I was going for Blue and Gold (Go Bears!). I'm not sure I like the final results, but it's not bad.
> 
> 16 strand Mogami W2799 wire. I haven't terminated it yet. Not sure I'm going to keep it.




If you did all that braiding yourself you have the patience of a saint, jeebers


----------



## Armaegis

Goodness, I can feel my arthritis flaring up just from looking at it!


----------



## Allanmarcus

It took 3 or 4 hours, I think. Broken up into many sessions, it wasn't too bad. I do it while the wife and I watch tv. She wants to know if I will be taking up knitting next.


----------



## WhiteKnite

My new DIY CIEM cable. Eidolic splitter and connectors, Oyaide jack, Norne audio wires.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Made one for my NightOwls nearly identical to the one I built for the Meze 99 Classics.



Norne 22AWG OCC, balanced.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Apr 29, 2017)

DC power umbilicle for connecting Sonore microRendu and UpTone LPS-1.
Canare 4S6 star quad wire and Oyaide DC-2.1 plugs, an all-Japanese materials project including 4N purity tin Oyaide SS-47 lead-free solder.


----------



## sharktopus

Made some 3' XLR cables yesterday.  Mogami star quad.


----------



## chahooa

rd48sec said:


> Some custom RCA interconnects I made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, did you have to strip off the rubber sleeve that the cable came in or was the paramax cord big enough to fit over it?


----------



## Stegosaurus (May 8, 2017)

PinkyPowers said:


> Made one for my NightOwls nearly identical to the one I built for the Meze 99 Classics.
> 
> 
> 
> Norne 22AWG OCC, balanced.



Nice looking Cables!


----------



## BillsonChang007

I could use some guidance here guys... 
I'm planning to build my own cable for Alpha Dog and looking for the jack to the headphone. I know Mr Speaker sells it own their website but to ship it to where I am, costs twice to 4 times the cost of the actual jack. Any idea where else I could get it? Also how do I rewire them (which is left channel, right channel, ground channel for the jack). I'm familiar with the 3.5mm tho just not the jack for Alpha Dog 

Also looking for a 3.5mm jack for my B&O H6 as well. If anyone have recommendation for it, lemme know! 

Thanks 
Bilson


----------



## Allanmarcus

BillsonChang007 said:


> I could use some guidance here guys...
> I'm planning to build my own cable for Alpha Dog and looking for the jack to the headphone. I know Mr Speaker sells it own their website but to ship it to where I am, costs twice to 4 times the cost of the actual jack. Any idea where else I could get it? Also how do I rewire them (which is left channel, right channel, ground channel for the jack). I'm familiar with the 3.5mm tho just not the jack for Alpha Dog
> 
> Also looking for a 3.5mm jack for my B&O H6 as well. If anyone have recommendation for it, lemme know!
> ...


Correct thread for cable DIY discussion is here
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread.676402/


----------



## BillsonChang007

Allanmarcus said:


> Correct thread for cable DIY discussion is here
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread.676402/


Right.. sorry but thanks!!


----------



## audiofreakie

MMCX to HPSC adapter
The wire I used is pure silver wire, inside the housing.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

audiofreakie said:


> MMCX to HPSC adapter
> The wire I used is pure silver wire, inside the housing.


Looks neat. Can you show it attached to a iem?


----------



## k-zar

I want to recable Audio-Technica ES7  and I am looking for a guide on what to buy in terms of cables / instruments (I have a soldering iron). Is there a white cable ready for recabling (with minimum steps on my part).


----------



## Allanmarcus

k-zar said:


> I want to recable Audio-Technica ES7  and I am looking for a guide on what to buy in terms of cables / instruments (I have a soldering iron). Is there a white cable ready for recabling (with minimum steps on my part).



Lunashops.com has many mostly made cables.


----------



## NTK1

Hello All,

I want to make a cable for me new M1060s. I received Rev2, which has dual 2.5mm mono plugs. My questions is terminating the cables to the mono side. I was looking at 4 core cables. I take it two pairs go to each side and one of the wires from the pairs will be the ground?

I was looking at these two type of cables:
http://www.markertek.com/product/mg-2931/mogami-w2931-analog-4-pair-audio-snake-cable-black-per-foot
http://www.markertek.com/product/l-...-star-quad-microphone-cable-by-the-foot-black

Parts list:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/154282044/plussound-25mm-mono-plugs-for-diy-custom
https://www.etsy.com/listing/188309869/plussound-cryo-treated-aluminum-y (black)
https://www.etsy.com/listing/205126567/plussound-cryo-treated-63mm-14-gold?ref=shop_home_active_15


----------



## Allanmarcus

NTK1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I want to make a cable for me new M1060s. I received Rev2, which has dual 2.5mm mono plugs. My questions is terminating the cables to the mono side. I was looking at 4 core cables. I take it two pairs go to each side and one of the wires from the pairs will be the ground?
> 
> ...



Correct thread for cable DIY discussion is here
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread.676402/


----------



## NTK1

Allanmarcus said:


> Correct thread for cable DIY discussion is here
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread.676402/


 Oops! Clicked on the wrong thread. Thanks.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Oops, I did it again. This one is also mogami quad cable, 8 conductor. I haven't decided which headphones to terminate it for, probably Ether C.

Hand braided using a kumihimo disc.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Looks great Allan!


----------



## Armaegis

Oi, I feel my feel arthritis acting up just looking at those tight woven braids! (great work though)


----------



## Allanmarcus

Letmebefrank said:


> Looks great Allan!





Armaegis said:


> Oi, I feel my feel arthritis acting up just looking at those tight woven braids! (great work though)



Thanks folks.

BTW, the tight braid isn't that hard with the kumihimo disc. Still, the braiding probably took 8-10 hours over a few days.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Knocked up a Toxic Viper cable yesterday:


----------



## jchandler3 (Jun 5, 2017)

Just wrapped up my balanced cable for my Fostex TH-X00. I wanted an all-gold-and-black look to complement the headphones. It was my first braid... I wanted something super lightweight to replace the vacuum cleaner cord they came with. I refinished a bolt spacer for the y-split cover.

Balanced retermination by @PETEREK and I've got the Dekoni elite sheepskin pads on there.


----------



## Allanmarcus

So I decided to try these little Y splitters from ebay:






They are very inexpensive, and only took about a week to arrive. They are also pretty small. I wanted to use one for the red and black cable I made recently (see a few posts back). Unfortunately the little holes were just small enough that they scrapped the wire insolation off as I moved it down the cable! So, I unbraided the section between the Y and the tips and was able to feed the 4 wires into each hole. I then rebraided. Fun! I think it turned out pretty well.






I'm still waiting for the tips to arrive, then I can terminate it properly.


----------



## NTK1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Just competed my first cable. Sad I couldn't use the sleeving I bought for the longer side.

Not sure if it attached.


----------



## BillsonChang007 (Jun 12, 2017)

At first I thought I won't like the red/black combo. Turned out pretty good and matchy for my red Alpha Dog!


----------



## NTK1

BillsonChang007 said:


> At first I thought I won't like the red/black combo. Turned out pretty good and matchy for my red Alpha Dog!



Did you sleeve each individual wire? If so what size wire did you use and where did you get the sleeve?


----------



## BillsonChang007

NTK1 said:


> Did you sleeve each individual wire? If so what size wire did you use and where did you get the sleeve?


Yeap I sleeve em one by one. Got them both off ebay. the sleeve is a paracord 2mm. And the cable is a 24AWG pure copper silver cable


----------



## Allanmarcus

BillsonChang007 said:


> Yeap I sleeve em one by one. Got them both off ebay. the sleeve is a paracord 2mm. And the cable is a 24AWG pure copper silver cable


Can you post a link to the wire?

Was the wire insolated? If not, is paracord enough insulation?


----------



## BillsonChang007

Allanmarcus said:


> Can you post a link to the wire?
> 
> Was the wire insolated? If not, is paracord enough insulation?


It is insulated. Paracord was just for style only. Here's the link to the similar* product I bought http://www.ebay.com/itm/10M-Red-0-2...409643?hash=item3f4844d2eb:g:n8cAAOSwPYZU97CS bought mine long ago and I can't find the seller on Ebay during my short search. 

The sleeve diameter is kinda small even for the cable. Make sure you straighten the cable as much as you can to easily sleeve in. Sound wise, I like it better than AD's stock canare cable. Cleaner, wider and deeper soundstage most importantly even tighter bass and better mids


----------



## BillsonChang007

Built another pair of RCA to go with my AD cable earlier  (ran short of red paracord turns out 1 red and 3 black looks even killer!)


----------



## Dinnr

Allanmarcus said:


> So I decided to try these little Y splitters from ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks very nice, do they sell thinner ones? A little too wide for me.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Dinnr said:


> Looks very nice, do they sell thinner ones? A little too wide for me.


That is left as an exercise to the student (to discover one that fits your needs).


----------



## Energy (Jun 29, 2017)

I have *FREE* parts for DIY if anyone is interested . First come first serve.

All I ask is that you pay for shipping which is about *$3*.

1. 25FT Clear 1/4" Heatshrink
2. 100FT Clear 3/16" Heatshrink
3. 100PCS Black & White LOD Connectors TYPE 1 (for older iPods, iPhones, or iPads)
4. 100PCS Black & White LOD Connectors TYPE 2 (for older iPods, iPhones, or iPads)
5. 500PCS Silver & Rhodium Plated 1/4" Plug (6.3mm) with white rings (instead of traditional black)
6. 50PCS Standard & Performance USB Connectors (3U Gold Plating)
7. ~60FT 7N OCC Copper (insulation has turned yellow from aging)
8. iFi iLink USB Input Board (don't ask me how I got this)
9. Generic Solder Sucker
10. ~30FT NavShips Silver Plated Copper Teflon Wires (shielded) in 14AWG & 16AWG
11. 3.5mm to Monster RCA made from 7N PlusSound Wires (still good)

























































TO-220 Heatsink (10)
Neutrik 3-Pin Male (5) & Female XLR's (7)
Palics RCA Connectors (2)
Monoprice RCA Connectors (7)
BNC Chassis Mount Connector
3.5mm to 6.3mm adapter (5)
6.3mm to 3.5mm adapter (1)
AKG 3-Pin Mini XLR (4)
Audeze 4-Pin Mini XLR (6)
Double Helix 3.5mm Plug (1)
USB Connectors (2)
Plugs without housing (2)
4-Pin Male Mini XLR (2)
DIY Power IEC Connector (2)
Leftover Generic Film Capacitors (for decoupling purposes)
I*'m cleaning out my workshop and will find lots more stuff so be on the lookout.*

P.S. I AM LOOKING FOR 2 PCS RHODIUM PLATED RCA COVER CAP
- If you have this for trade, I will prioritize your request above everyone elses.
- I have 2 PCS Gold Plated XLR Female Cover Cap I can trade for it if interested.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Energy said:


> I have *FREE* parts for DIY if anyone is interested . First come first serve.
> 
> All I ask is that you pay for shipping which is about *$3*.
> 
> ...




How much for shipping to the UK?


----------



## Allanmarcus

Energy said:


> I have *FREE* parts for DIY if anyone is interested . First come first serve.
> 
> All I ask is that you pay for shipping which is about *$3*.
> 
> ...


PM sent for 

the heat shrink
some of the 1/4" TRS plugs
all the RCA connectors
3.5mm to 6.3mm adapter (5)
6.3mm to 3.5mm adapter (1)
Audeze 4-Pin Mini XLR (either 2 or all six)

Double Helix 3.5mm Plug (1)

3.5mm to Monster RCA made from 7N PlusSound Wires (still good)

~30FT NavShips Silver Plated Copper Teflon Wires (shielded) in 14AWG & 16AWG


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Couple of cables I knocked up yesterday,

Short interconnects for my Topping A30 / D30 stack, and a 2.5mm balanced to 3.5mm singled ended adaptor:


----------



## NTK1

Here is my semi budget build. 24AWG speaker wire and plussoundaudio plugs. I bought the speaker wire to practice my braiding and liked it so much I decided to complete it.


----------



## Audiotistic

NTK1 said:


> Here is my semi budget build. 24AWG speaker wire and plussoundaudio plugs. I bought the speaker wire to practice my braiding and liked it so much I decided to complete it.



Very nice!  This is exactly what I want to do, right down to the plussound plug. Did you just put some heat shrink tubing on the y split?


----------



## NTK1

Audiotistic said:


> Very nice!  This is exactly what I want to do, right down to the plussound plug. Did you just put some heat shrink tubing on the y split?


 
Yea. I had the splitter too but won't fit since the 2 wires are about 5mm wide together


----------



## Audiotistic

NTK1 said:


> Yea. I had the splitter too but won't fit since the 2 wires are about 5mm wide together



Nice, well it looks great regardless


----------



## NTK1

Audiotistic said:


> Nice, well it looks great regardless



Thanks. It has a thick jacket but its super flexible. Planing on doing a sleeved build with some Cenera L-2T2S.


----------



## BigTerminator

Here is my first headphone cable. I used an Amphenol Jumbo TRS connector and Monoprice 18 AWG OFC speaker wire. I wasn't planning to do bare wire but my practice braid looked so good I decided to do a naked cable first. Next cable I will make will have some braiding and hopefully a Y splitter that can accommodate 18 AWG wire.


----------



## ostewart

Recabled a pair of SoundMAGIC PL50's with some Van Damme starquad (i'm running out of cable now)


----------



## Rammoshe (Aug 10, 2017)

-


----------



## Moses4188 (Aug 14, 2017)

Moses4188 said:


> I made few cables for my friends and family but not much for me so it was about time to make it right so I made a nice extension between my Beyers DT831 and Xonar Essence STX. It is made of Tasker TSK1034 cable and Neutrik NP2X-B + NJ3FC6-BAG connectors.
> 
> 
> _After shopping _
> ...




Today's upgrade with ELECAUDIO DF-03 sleeve from Audiophonics. I hope I will never have to dissasembly that cable again...


----------



## NTK1

New beefy build using spare parts, ebay parts and 22awg speaker wire.


----------



## Asakist

My first DIY cables.

HAKUGEI 22AWG 7NOCC gold plated copper.
and
HAKUGEI Litz 7NOCC pure copper.

Gold plated copper cable is the best I've ever heard


----------



## NTK1

Link to the copper wire?


----------



## Allanmarcus

NTK1 said:


> Link to the copper wire?



I'm going out on a limb here, but I'd guess this for the copper
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ice-crystal-insulated-litz-7NOCC-133core-OD-1-25mm/32646889484.html
or
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HAK...le-19-core-OD-0-7mm-price-is/32690141185.html

and this for the gold:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Gol...D1-15mm-HAKUGEI-cable-1Meter/32651313173.html
although this is 6N OCC. It looks like the stuff.

I could be way off though. I like to speculate


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Just put a cable together today as well.


----------



## Asakist

NTK1 said:


> Link to the copper wire?



Copper is:
http://s.aliexpress.com/a2UZZ7r6

Gold is:
http://s.aliexpress.com/MjMVniI3


----------



## PinkyPowers

Allanmarcus said:


> I'm going out on a limb here, but I'd guess this for the copper
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ice-crystal-insulated-litz-7NOCC-133core-OD-1-25mm/32646889484.html
> or
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HAK...le-19-core-OD-0-7mm-price-is/32690141185.html
> ...



Does anyone know if that brand is trust-worthy in it's OCC quality? I'm interested in picking some up if they are.


----------



## kwatch

Allanmarcus said:


> So I decided to try these little Y splitters from ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you use a glue to stabilize the Y splitter?


----------



## Allanmarcus

kwatch said:


> Did you use a glue to stabilize the Y splitter?


I did.  I was worried about the splitter rubbing through the wire islulation.


----------



## GREQ

Just something cheap and cheerful for my dual-entry modified CAL!
Red heat-shrink around the right plug groove/indentation was a little stroke of genius


----------



## Guerito

SMC connectors finally arrived from ebay so I finished my first two cables.The quality of the cables, like the quality of the photos, isn't exactly up to the standard of GREQ's one above but I'm happy enough for a first go. Just need to pick up a tiny phillips head screwdriver now to finish the detachable cable mod on my purplehearts.

Cable 1: 

 

 3.5mm Amphenol to SMC cable, 24 AWG Van Damme wire sleeved in paracord. Not too happy with the source end, I need to find a way to keep the paracord from sliding up the wire so much that I need to put on half a yard of heat shrink. Lost some of the twist on one of the connector ends above the split too. Maybe elastic bands would work.

Cable 2:


 

 
Oyaide right angle 3.5mm to SMC. Stripped clear Mogami 2820 24 AWG wire (not as flexible as the Van Damme, surprisingly). Forgot to put the heatshrink on the SMC end before soldering the connectors so had to use thicker stuff that would go over the connector end.


----------



## ostewart

My attempt at making a mini 2.5mm balanced to 3.5mm single ended adaptor:


----------



## WayTooCrazy

@ostewart Great job on the adapter.  What 2.5mm female did you use? Are the connectors tight? I typically use Kobiconn,  it they're a bit big and ugly with the grey surround. Though, they do grip firmly.


----------



## ostewart

WayTooCrazy said:


> @ostewart Great job on the adapter.  What 2.5mm female did you use? Are the connectors tight? I typically use Kobiconn,  it they're a bit big and ugly with the grey surround. Though, they do grip firmly.



Inside of one of these: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262928738061

And a cheap jack too:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gold-Plat...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## lurk

just started my foray into DIY cable, kinda sad tht most of the photos in the earlier posts were on hosted photobucket


----------



## Allanmarcus (Sep 7, 2017)

well, I made anther one. Wy wife says if I keep trying, I'll earn the merit badge soon!

This one is may from cheap eBay cable:
10M Red 0.2mm² HI-FI Aucharm PTFE 4N Copper Silver Plated (~24AWG) Cable Audio $11
10M White 0.2mm² HI-FI Aucharm PTFE 4N Copper Silver Plated (~24AWG) Wire Audio $11
Wire is only 7 strand, so pretty stiff.

Braid is 8 wires, kumihimo breaded until the split, then hand braided.
2.5mm mono connectors are switchcraft 880 $8
6.5mm is a Canare F-16 1/4in TRS Phone Plug $5

Total: $35

I will try it tomorrow on my PMx2, which is at work. I doubt I will hear any difference between this wire and Mogami, but I wanted to try.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

@Allanmarcus very nice tight braid on that one. Those Switchcraft 1/4" plugs can be used as weapons.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Allanmarcus said:


> well, I made anther one. Wy wife says if I keep trying, I'll earn the merit badge soon!
> 
> This one is may from cheap eBay cable:
> 10M Red 0.2mm² HI-FI Aucharm PTFE 4N Copper Silver Plated (~24AWG) Cable Audio $11
> ...



How flexible is that wire?


----------



## Allanmarcus

Oscar-HiFi said:


> How flexible is that wire?



like I said "Wire is only 7 strand, so pretty stiff." it's usable, but not great. I hand braided the Y to the tip to allow for a little more flexibility in those last sections of wire, and hopefully less cable noise.


----------



## Paladin79 (Sep 7, 2017)

WayTooCrazy said:


> @Allanmarcus very nice tight braid on that one. Those Switchcraft 1/4" plugs can be used as weapons.



The 1/4" connector looks like a Canare to me but maybe Switchcraft makes something similar. I like a strand count of around 30 or more personally but it is not always easy to find. 7 strand is often used for hookup wire, and flexible it is not but that is probably Yoda speak.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

@Paladin79 You're probably right. I was given a few, and was told they purchased Switchcraft... so I went on that assumption. Mark up another for "fact checking" before posting. O'well.


----------



## Paladin79

I have been wrong before and may well be wrong now, no biggy either way. I get similar connectors from Calrad and without seeing a brand name it is hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Guys, it's a Canare! I posted the specs above the pic.

Well, turns out the 2.5mm plugs don't work with the PMx2, so I cannot test the cable 

I might just re-turnimate it balanced and sell it to a Monoprice M1060 users.


----------



## Paladin79

I rarely read specs but I usually like the bright colors in photos.


----------



## MikeJSmith

Hey, my first attempt at using paracord. Using some super cheap 26awg wire and Sennheiser plugs I got from eBay and adapted to use in my Fostex TH900. 

I used a dremel and a sanding drum thing to shave off enough of the connector to get it to fit. 

The splitter was a cheapie from eBay. Had to dremel that too, wasn’t the neatest of jobs but it works and looks good until you’re right up close. 

Braiding was ok but still a bit inconsistent, may get one of those braiding discs.


----------



## Paladin79

Very nice and Dremel tools can certainly come in handy. That series Fostex is something I hope to own one day.


----------



## Allanmarcus

MikeJSmith said:


> Hey, my first attempt at using paracord. Using some super cheap 26awg wire and Sennheiser plugs I got from eBay and adapted to use in my Fostex TH900.
> 
> I used a dremel and a sanding drum thing to shave off enough of the connector to get it to fit.
> 
> ...



It looks great! I hadn't thought to use the dremel to sand down the connector the Th900. I just used a knife, and that did not turn out professional. I will try the dremel.

The braiding looks great.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Paladin79 said:


> I rarely read specs but I usually like the bright colors in photos.



Hahahaha... I guess that makes 2 of us.


----------



## Paladin79 (Sep 7, 2017)

Here is my take on aesthetics, I try to make cables match up to particular amps. This is a Canare RCA connector (sans strain relief) with silver plated coaxial cable, all copper in said cable is ofc, control knobs off of Fender guitars.


----------



## MikeJSmith

Allanmarcus said:


> It looks great! I hadn't thought to use the dremel to sand down the connector the Th900. I just used a knife, and that did not turn out professional. I will try the dremel.
> 
> The braiding looks great.



Thanks! 

The dremel works a charm, but just be careful, it’s a bit like the proverbial knife vs butter!


----------



## Paladin79

Not everyone has the ability to think through problems and find a solution so it is always great to see that in others. To me it is an important part of being a DIYer. When I hire people I am fortunate if one in ten has that ability. Here is another example of my trying to match cables up with a particular look on another amp I built.


----------



## Allanmarcus

MikeJSmith said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The dremel works a charm, but just be careful, it’s a bit like the proverbial knife vs butter!


You know, that that I recall, I tried a dremel on some cheap tips and failed miserably. I gave up with the dremel and went with he knife. Any advice on the dremel? What speed? What tip?


----------



## MikeJSmith

Paladin79 said:


> Not everyone has the ability to think through problems and find a solution so it is always great to see that in others. To me it is an important part of being a DIYer. When I hire people I am fortunate if one in ten has that ability. Here is another example of my trying to match cables up with a particular look on another amp I built.



Nice! It must be very satisfying to put something like that together. I am considering a DIY amp next, but at a much lower level than yours. Probably a CMOY amp.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Tom's Bottlehead Crack amps inspired me to build one. They sound incredible as well.


----------



## MikeJSmith

Allanmarcus said:


> You know, that that I recall, I tried a dremel on some cheap tips and failed miserably. I gave up with the dremel and went with he knife. Any advice on the dremel? What speed? What tip?



I used a sanding band like these:

https://www.mad4tools.com/silverlin...MImvL-soCU1gIVrrztCh35hw0fEAQYDiABEgLum_D_BwE

Low speed was all it needed.


----------



## Paladin79 (Sep 7, 2017)

I do have two sets of copper plates laying around and just hired a lady whose husband owns a CNC machine. If you want to go dual Alps pot and VU meters I will help you out.

I only use Dremel brand tools, use a low speed for plastics, I may try to take a photo of some cutting bits I prefer later on if I get a chance.

OOPs I was typing as you were Mike. The first response was for Frank.


----------



## MikeJSmith

Paladin79 said:


> OOPs I was typing as you were Mike. The first response was for Frank.



No worries!


----------



## Paladin79 (Sep 7, 2017)

Trust me you do not want these copper plates anyway lol. They are designed to have an amp built around them and it is a lot of work. They will not fit a standard Bottlehead Crack, you have to start with a larger cabinet design. This is off topic so getting back to diy cables, I always found it so much easier to use two colors in a four or eight wire braid just so it was easier to see errors and as a way to keep the braiding consistent.


----------



## lurk

BillsonChang007 said:


> At first I thought I won't like the red/black combo. Turned out pretty good and matchy for my red Alpha Dog!



Hi, may I know where did u buy the hirose connectors from (aside from mr speakers) shipping to Asia is a PITA expensive!


----------



## Paladin79

The price at Mr Speakers is really not so bad, they use a brand that is similar to Hirose. I generally get them from Mouser, Tecnec (Markertek), or Allied Electronics.


----------



## ostewart

My German Maestro now with dual 3.5mm jacks, and a 1.2m HiFiMan cable with a 3m extension cable for the HE300 using Van Damme cable.


----------



## hoskoau

I have purchased some cheap hirose connectors off Aliexpress. They worked fine.


----------



## lurk

hoskoau said:


> I have purchased some cheap hirose connectors off Aliexpress. They worked fine.


 Hi, mind sharing the link?
Appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## WayTooCrazy

@ostewart  On your headphone, are those Kobiconn connectors?  If so, where did you get them in black housing? I've only find an ugly gray (I have to paint mine for black).


----------



## ostewart

WayTooCrazy said:


> @ostewart  On your headphone, are those Kobiconn connectors?  If so, where did you get them in black housing? I've only find an ugly gray (I have to paint mine for black).



Generic eBay ones actually: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-5mm-Min...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## BillsonChang007

lurk said:


> Hi, may I know where did u buy the hirose connectors from (aside from mr speakers) shipping to Asia is a PITA expensive!


Heya from Malaysia! Bought it off a China supplier on Ebay will update you with the link to it ASAP but all together I think I paid just a feel dollar cheaper and save the shipping cost from US. It's pricey so best to use a good a quality cable to make sure it's worth the money


----------



## Allanmarcus

I believe these are compatible with MrSpeakers.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hir...-4P-HR10A-7R-4S-Photographic/32816878075.html


----------



## ostewart

German Maestro GMP400 fitted with SMC connectors (3.5mm sockets won't fit)


----------



## ostewart

1.2m MMCX cable made with Toxic Cables silver plated copper


----------



## WayTooCrazy

@ostewart  LOVE IT! I love me some Toxic Cables!  I used Viper for my Audeze Sine Cables, 3.5mm to RCA and 2.5mm to 2 x 3-XLR cables. My next purchase will be some Black Widow to re-wire a pair of VE Zen 2.0.


----------



## ostewart

WayTooCrazy said:


> @ostewart  LOVE IT! I love me some Toxic Cables!  I used Viper for my Audeze Sine Cables, 3.5mm to RCA and 2.5mm to 2 x 3-XLR cables. My next purchase will be some Black Widow to re-wire a pair of VE Zen 2.0.



Yeah I use their cable a lot when I can afford it, it so easy to work with and sounds great. When I'm poor (99% of the time) Van Damme miniature starquad suffices.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Same here with Mogami Mini quad.


----------



## Mellowship

DAP->Amp cable, with twisted single-core copper cat5 cable, teflon and transparent shrinking and chi-fi faux Senn plugs. What do you think?


----------



## Paladin79 (Sep 14, 2017)

Good looking cable, appears to be quite well done. For that length cable, even using solid copper cat 5 it should not be under a lot of stress. That twisted pair is usually 24 awg and the twists are pretty exact. (each pair is twisted at a different rate than the other pairs in the bundle.)


----------



## Mellowship

Paladin79 said:


> Good looking cable, appears to be quite well done. For that length cable, even using solid copper cat 5 it should not be under a lot of stress. That twisted pair is usually 24 awg and the twists are pretty exact. (each pair is twisted at a different rate than the other pairs in the bundle.)


Thanks. Been doing myself all the cables I use on my home hifi system, but I have little to no experience making cables for portable audio. I had some fun, though. 
I am not worried about the twisting rate of this cable; for this distance, capacitance and interference don't bother me. My objectives were that it looked good, was tough and had a little bit of stiffness to help hold the dap and amp together. I think it does a good job in those regards.


----------



## Paladin79

Looks good and I was just talking in general terms how that wire is used, you are correct that twisting rate should not matter here. I just always found it fascinating that even with twists, cat 5 cable cannot have the twists match with the other three pair in a standard patch cable.


----------



## Mellowship

Paladin79 said:


> Looks good and I was just talking in general terms how that wire is used, you are correct that twisting rate should not matter here. I just always found it fascinating that even with twists, cat 5 cable cannot have the twists match with the other three pair in a standard patch cable.


Yeah, it's a great technical design, rather fascinating. It's all contributing to annul interference.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Perfected my ultra mini adaptor


----------



## Letmebefrank

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Perfected my ultra mini adaptor



That's really cool!


----------



## Moses4188

Repaired my colleague's son's CX 300 II. Ordinary problem with the jack because of the poor construction - see photo. I used a paracord sleeve with Neutrik NTP3RC-B connector but I exchanged the tip for a silver one from NTP3RC. It was probably the worst repair ever  Those tiny wires are a nightmare to solder because of the lacquer and ropes. Also I had to buy another jack becuase I failed at the first attempt and at the second attempt my soldering iron died...

  

Also here's one jack/cinch cable in progress...


----------



## L0rdGwyn

Hey errbody - question for the floor: I haven't worked with type I paracord before.  Would I be able to fit a two stranded, twisted 26 AWG wire inside? Each individual wire has a 0.8mm OD, so I figured twisted would be somewhere around 1.6mm. Type 1 can take around 2mm or less, yes? Thanks!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

If I recall, it was a super, duper.. not worth the trouble trying to fit 2 strands of Mogami W2893 into Type  1.


----------



## L0rdGwyn

WayTooCrazy said:


> If I recall, it was a super, duper.. not worth the trouble trying to fit 2 strands of Mogami W2893 into Type  1.



Thanks for the response!  I am going to attempt it.  Was planning to do an eight-conductor cable, two wires per type I cord, then four strand litz braid.  If I can't cram the two wires, I'll just do a four-conductor instead.

Cheers!


----------



## zacrobmer

L0rdGwyn said:


> Hey errbody - question for the floor: I haven't worked with type I paracord before.  Would I be able to fit a two stranded, twisted 26 AWG wire inside? Each individual wire has a 0.8mm OD, so I figured twisted would be somewhere around 1.6mm. Type 1 can take around 2mm or less, yes? Thanks!



Twisted 26 gauge (Mogami 2893) will fit in 275 paracord. Is used 2893 to make a cable for my HE-400i. I used 4 strands twisted in 550 paracord, that split into two twisted double strands in 275. 

A single 24 guage (Mogami 2534) will fit in 275 paracord.


----------



## dhaninugraha

L0rdGwyn said:


> Hey errbody - question for the floor: I haven't worked with type I paracord before.  Would I be able to fit a two stranded, twisted 26 AWG wire inside? Each individual wire has a 0.8mm OD, so I figured twisted would be somewhere around 1.6mm. Type 1 can take around 2mm or less, yes? Thanks!





zacrobmer said:


> Twisted 26 gauge (Mogami 2893) will fit in 275 paracord. Is used 2893 to make a cable for my HE-400i. I used 4 strands twisted in 550 paracord, that split into two twisted double strands in 275.
> 
> A single 24 guage (Mogami 2534) will fit in 275 paracord.



Unsheathed, paracord-sleeved Mogami 2534 for my HD25:


----------



## zacrobmer

dhaninugraha said:


> Unsheathed, paracord-sleeved Mogami 2534 for my HD25:



Right. Mogami 2534 will fit fine in "regular" sized 550 cord. But not more then a single strand in 275 at least not the two paracord planet colors that I have. 

275 is about half the diameter of 550


----------



## lurk

I bought some 2mm paracord from Aliexpress and it fits nicely with canare quad star stripped.


----------



## Moses4188

Moses4188 said:


> Repaired my colleague's son's CX 300 II. Ordinary problem with the jack because of the poor construction - see photo. I used a paracord sleeve with Neutrik NTP3RC-B connector but I exchanged the tip for a silver one from NTP3RC. It was probably the worst repair ever  Those tiny wires are a nightmare to solder because of the lacquer and ropes. Also I had to buy another jack becuase I failed at the first attempt and at the second attempt my soldering iron died...
> 
> 
> 
> Also here's one jack/cinch cable in progress...



Finished work...


----------



## mabus627

So, what sorts of sleeve material is there aside from paracord? As nice as being able to choose my colors or have it patterned is, I've seen cloth covered cables foul up too many times to trust it.


----------



## Fasterball

Hey guys I completely re-cabled my ad900x's please have a looksie: https://imgur.com/a/tJ50m


----------



## L0rdGwyn (Oct 8, 2017)

Made a cable for my new Focal Elears.  The included cable is a joke, this one is much better!

26 AWG silver plated OCC copper wire, sleeved with emerald green 95 paracord, Rhodium plated 3.5mm Oyaide connectors, Rhodium plated 1/4 inch Oyaide plug, Eidolic E-SX2 y-splitter.

Really happy with how it turned out.  $80 for parts.  IMO, aftermarket cables are the biggest scam.  This is high quality at the fraction of the cost of these multi-hundred dollar unobtainium cables I see advertised.


----------



## Moses4188 (Oct 8, 2017)

Moses4188 said:


> Finished work...



I forgot to mention the used materials. The main sleeve is ELECAUDIO DF-03 combined with paracord. I used it also here: https://head-fi.org/threads/diy-cable-gallery.71148/page-1015#post-13652353

The connectors are: Rean NYS373-9 + NYS373-2 and Rean NYS231BG-LL


----------



## Fasterball

Hey guys I made cables for my he-400is: https://imgur.com/a/bVWCb <-- check it out.  I used connectors from plussound.  I used 22 awg silver plated copper. I used a mini XLR connector from Redco audio as a splitter for the most part, but also if something is off with one of my connections hopefully I can isolate the problem and just fix that half. I'm really happy with the sound.


----------



## Moses4188

Fasterball said:


> Hey guys I made cables for my he-400is: https://imgur.com/a/bVWCb <-- check it out.  I used connectors from plussound.  I used 22 awg silver plated copper. I used a mini XLR connector from Redco audio as a splitter for the most part, but also if something is off with one of my connections hopefully I can isolate the problem and just fix that half. I'm really happy with the sound.



Nice and clean work, but why a blue cable with white shrink tubes for those headphones?


----------



## Fasterball

Moses4188 said:


> Nice and clean work, but why a blue cable with white shrink tubes for those headphones?


It matches the cabling of my pc's power supply and my desk chair - I have a problem.


----------



## dhaninugraha

Another Mogami-paracord cable job, this time for my IM50:


----------



## demevalos

Not nearly as nice or fancy as most things in here, but I made my first basic 3.5 to 3.5 out of some starquad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sloppy, and I couldn't fit paracord over it because it's too thick, but it's mine  

Thanks to Paladin79 for the cables!!


----------



## Fasterball

Quick DIY question - If I have a mono plug but would like to have 3 wires coming from it, am I okay to solder two wires to the ground and one to the tip or would it be better to do two to tip and one to ground or does it make a difference?


----------



## Mellowship

Fasterball said:


> Quick DIY question - If I have a mono plug but would like to have 3 wires coming from it, am I okay to solder two wires to the ground and one to the tip or would it be better to do two to tip and one to ground or does it make a difference?


So... you want to do a three wire braid with a mono connection... 

Well, depending on the lenght and the kind of wire you will be using, and the intended use, I guess you will be alright either way. But if you could be more specific it would be apreciated. 

For instance, if it is for a headphone cable with more or less 1.5 to 2 meters, and if the braiding is kept uniform, I think you can connect one wire to the ground and the other to the hot connection, and leave the third wire disconnected, just for the sake of helping build up the braid. Or you can connect two wires to the ground, because in most applications, the ground is shared with much more than the wires it uses to return current, so it would make the least difference.


----------



## hyewiz

Hello, I need your expert knowledge, I have ATH-ANC23 and like to extend the wire from the driver to the Noise-Cancelling box about 10"
did any of you tried something like this on ATH-ANC23. Or is it doable what's the best way to go around doing this.

Please help needed.


Thank you


----------



## Fasterball

Mellowship said:


> So... you want to do a three wire braid with a mono connection...
> 
> Well, depending on the lenght and the kind of wire you will be using, and the intended use, I guess you will be alright either way. But if you could be more specific it would be apreciated.
> 
> For instance, if it is for a headphone cable with more or less 1.5 to 2 meters, and if the braiding is kept uniform, I think you can connect one wire to the ground and the other to the hot connection, and leave the third wire disconnected, just for the sake of helping build up the braid. Or you can connect two wires to the ground, because in most applications, the ground is shared with much more than the wires it uses to return current, so it would make the least difference.


Yes 3 wire braid from a mono connection - it's for the hifiman he-400i so it's 2.5mm (in my case mono connectors) to the ears and terminated in a 3.5mm connection.  I have not been able to do the twist with 2 cables satisfactorily to where I could just leave it alone so I thought maybe I would be happier with a braid of 3 cables from each mono connector.  If I twist the 2 wires going to ground and tin them together would I lose anything in terms of sound quality?


----------



## Mellowship

Fasterball said:


> Yes 3 wire braid from a mono connection - it's for the hifiman he-400i so it's 2.5mm (in my case mono connectors) to the ears and terminated in a 3.5mm connection.  I have not been able to do the twist with 2 cables satisfactorily to where I could just leave it alone so I thought maybe I would be happier with a braid of 3 cables from each mono connector.  If I twist the 2 wires going to ground and tin them together would I lose anything in terms of sound quality?


Braided or twisted wires, depending on the dielectric, tend to be slightly more capacitive than coaxial, but with the kind of current going through them it won't make a difference. The nature of the conductor itself (copper, single/multi core, silverplated, etc) and the lenght should exert more influence in the sound. And having a 3 wire braid with one wire connected with the hot and two with the ground will be the best compromise. At least, better than two connected in the hot and one in the ground. So I think your solution is the best compromise and won't degrade conductivity or change sound quality. 
If you had two wires connected to the hot and one to the ground in a twist, theoretically wou could have two conductors crossing each other in multiple spots, with a very slight phase angle between both  electromagnetic fields of the same electical signals... If this affects sound quality, I can't tell, but frankly I don't believe it. But assuming it does, I still don't believe it to be audible. And even if it is, it could be a bad design and sound better - this is sometimes the principle of snakeoil cable business, making bad designs that sound different than standard good quality cables. And because it sounds differently, the buyer assumes it is a better cable. 
So, if the soldering is well made, if the conductive materials you choose are proper and if the source is fit for the purpose, I think you can't go wrong with either solution presented, and you can even test all of them to see if you notice any diffeence in sound. 
But, resuming,the best solution is "less cable is the best cable". But if you can't go with a twist, use a braid of 3, and solder only the cables you need to the jack. And if you want to solder the 3 wires, use two on the ground and one on the hot. And if you want to try if there is any diffeence on the sound, try all solutions and decide for yourself!


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Fasterball said:


> Yes 3 wire braid from a mono connection - it's for the hifiman he-400i so it's 2.5mm (in my case mono connectors) to the ears and terminated in a 3.5mm connection.  I have not been able to do the twist with 2 cables satisfactorily to where I could just leave it alone so I thought maybe I would be happier with a braid of 3 cables from each mono connector.  If I twist the 2 wires going to ground and tin them together would I lose anything in terms of sound quality?



Posted a tutorial a long time ago showing how to twist cables (I look like an idiot in the video haha )


----------



## Mellowship

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Posted a tutorial a long time ago showing how to twist cables (I look like an idiot in the video haha )



That's a great way to do it! It avoids putting tension on the dielectric, which would tangle the cable. Most people think: "oh it's just twisting the goddamm wires...", but even for such a simple procedure, there's a right way!


----------



## Fasterball

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Posted a tutorial a long time ago showing how to twist cables (I look like an idiot in the video haha )



Dude! This is you? Ha ha - that's so awesome! I was going to do the 3 wire from a mono connector but then I found this video and decided to do it right. I'll post pics soon, but this video helped a ton. So simple but all I had seen was people twisting wire with a drill and this put such a bind on the wires and I couldnt make it look right, but with your method in this video it was easier. Thanks for this!


----------



## demevalos

Made a cable that I'm very happy about! Just a basic 3.5 to 3.5, sleeved in 550 paracord. Mogami w2893 4 strands core (only using 3 wires obviously), and some Pailiccs jacks from aliexpress (they were only $6 shipped, can't complain about that!)


----------



## Fasterball

I just made these cables using the twist method recommended by Oscar-HiFi: https://imgur.com/E5ej7VV.  These were fun to make!


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Fasterball said:


> Dude! This is you? Ha ha - that's so awesome! I was going to do the 3 wire from a mono connector but then I found this video and decided to do it right. I'll post pics soon, but this video helped a ton. So simple but all I had seen was people twisting wire with a drill and this put such a bind on the wires and I couldnt make it look right, but with your method in this video it was easier. Thanks for this!



Me a long time ago 

This is me now.... (with my other half)


----------



## Fasterball

What do you guys use for splitters when making headphone cables?  do you just use heat shrink? If not and you use pants boot type y splitter where do you get it?


----------



## windcar




----------



## Fasterball

windcar said:


>


That is beautiful! Nice work!


----------



## Fasterball




----------



## demevalos

last post here isnt showing up for me


----------



## Hal Rockwell

demevalos said:


> last post here isnt showing up for me



Same here


----------



## demevalos

My first go at a braided cable. 3.5 to 3.5, mogami w2893 in 275 paracord, braided and terminated with Paillics connectors.


----------



## afonsoocosta

how much do you spent on that @demevalos?


----------



## demevalos

Connectors were $6 for 4 on Ali express, paracord was $6 for 50 feet, and the Mogami was 80cents per foot


----------



## afonsoocosta

I want to do a 3.5mm but i dont think i'm cable to do it, and i also want to do a usb, but i really think i dont have the "hands" to do it xD


----------



## Fasterball

https://imgur.com/Fa8tdf1 - Here's a link to the cable I made.  I think the picture wasn't working for some.


----------



## GREQ

Not wholly DIY, but a quick n' dirty proof of concept of repurposing and HD650 cable for HE-500.


----------



## Klots

Simple cable for HD800. Cable is Mogami 2893.


----------



## VortexBlast (Nov 19, 2017)

Custom cable for my HE-500. Using 4x Mogami W2549 (a 22AWG cable, I know it's overkill) wires measuring 3 meters. Sleeved using Paracord 550 Tan colour and terminated using a Furutech FP-704 1/4" jack. Viablue splitter at the joint wrapped in carbon fibre look vinyl wrap.


----------



## Fasterball

VortexBlast said:


> Custom cable for my HE-500. Using 4x Mogami W2549 (a 22AWG cable, I know it's overkill) wires measuring 3 meters. Sleeved using Paracord 550 Tan colour and terminated using a Furutech FP-704 1/4" jack. Viablue splitter at the joint wrapped in carbon fibre look vinyl wrap.


damn nice work!


----------



## ofilippov (Nov 20, 2017)

Just braided my first glamour pinkish cable for HD6XX that didn't come yet)








https://imgur.com/a/uGLsn

Wasted:
1) 2 meters of 0.19mm2 (<24AWG) Gotham cable. Just see the amount of copper to be thrown away! I guess won't do it again))
2) 2 chinese HD650 plugs. Cardas went to balanced cable
3) 2 meters of paracord. Didn't put it on eventually, it seemed too tight
4) 1 Neutrik xx series plug
5) Several precious hours of life


----------



## r1sh

hi guys! I want to change cable of my ad700's cause my cat fell in love with it))) For now I shorted it and soldered It "as is".

I need advice about choosing cable and jack: 

1. Should I use 4-core or 2-core cable? 
2. Should I change jack or leave old one?
3. I can buy paracord and cable on Ali or on Ali cable has low quality?


----------



## ofilippov (Nov 22, 2017)

r1sh said:


> hi guys! I want to change cable of my ad700's cause my cat fell in love with it))) For now I shorted it and soldered It "as is".
> 
> I need advice about choosing cable and jack:
> 
> ...



Hi,
1. It may be 4-core wire or 3-core in your case. Better use 4-core. Left+, Left Ground, Right+, Right Ground.
2. You may use whatever jack you want. If you want to buy new jack - check Amphenol or Neutrik, preferably golden plated.
3. I advice you against buing cables on Ali. Paracord - yes, or at your local shop.

Regarding the cable - I'd buy this one. I bet it would be more than enough. It also has nice soft coating so you don't have to use paracord and it's quite flexible. I own one, it's good.
It's a little tricky to buy, they don't seem to have descent e-shop. But you click on link on the page, state in email what cable and length you want, and delivery details. Then they send you paypal inquiry. You pay - they send the cable. Really nice guys out there. And check the site - they have stores in different locations, it may be convenient depending on where you are.

Or you may buy some Mogami or Canare cable. Some starquad microfone cable, take all insulation away, make braiding, like at my post above. But I wouldn't bother in your situation.


----------



## r1sh

ofilippov said:


> Hi,
> 1. It may be 4-core wire or 3-core in your case. Better use 4-core. Left+, Left Ground, Right+, Right Ground.
> 2. You may use whatever jack you want. If you want to buy new jack - check Amphenol or Neutrik, preferably golden plated.
> 3. I advice you against buing cables on Ali. Paracord - yes, or at your local shop.
> ...


great, thank you for reply

If I take 4-core or 3-core cables, where should I solder Left Ground and Right Ground?

I found in my country Gotham AG cables with only theese postitions:  http://www.sbn.spb.ru/wp-content/uploads/gacprice2011.pdf

But I found many Mogami or Canare cables)

I'm thinking about making such mod: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ath-m50-removable-cable-mod.553483/  but lumberg jack has 3 contacts, how should I solder it?


----------



## ofilippov (Nov 24, 2017)

r1sh said:


> great, thank you for reply
> 
> If I take 4-core or 3-core cables, where should I solder Left Ground and Right Ground?
> 
> ...



I guess, you could find the answer in that topic, but anyway, if you look at the picture (the last one on the 1st page of the mod thread, I hope it's a picture of your headphones ), you can see that main cable has three wires of three different colors. Then commutation goes to the right headphone cup with two wires. Black is shared Left and Right Ground (or - in other words). Red is supposed to go to the Right+. Green is the Left+.

That plug that you hmm... plug in to the amplifier is TRS type of connector (see the image). TRS stands for Tip Ring Sleeve. Tip is used for Left+, Ring is used for Right+ and Sleeve is used for shared ground (that means that if you use 4 wires in your cable both left and right ground are soldered to the Sleeve part of connector). Lumberg jack has same structure but in the form of a jack rather then plug. You can guess which contact is which by using deduction 

If you still have questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Jerda

Hi everyone 
I want to plug my he400i to the Q1mkII so I need a 2.5 balanced cable! 
Someone has suggested me this one, but I don't know if trust the manufacturer: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-5mm-Trrs...585731?hash=item2f0f71e683:g:IhAAAOSw6GJaFm2V
Someone has suggested to go on the DIY route but in a second moment, after discovering I need a 2.5mm balanced plug, suggested to find someone that could do it in my city because it's a very difficult plug to solder.
Personally I got no soldering skills right now and I should buy the hardware to do it, but I'm not so scared to do it.... what you say? buy that chinese one or buy the hardware just for one cable?


----------



## ofilippov

Jerda said:


> Hi everyone
> I want to plug my he400i to the Q1mkII so I need a 2.5 balanced cable!
> Someone has suggested me this one, but I don't know if trust the manufacturer: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-5mm-Trrs...585731?hash=item2f0f71e683:g:IhAAAOSw6GJaFm2V
> Someone has suggested to go on the DIY route but in a second moment, after discovering I need a 2.5mm balanced plug, suggested to find someone that could do it in my city because it's a very difficult plug to solder.
> Personally I got no soldering skills right now and I should buy the hardware to do it, but I'm not so scared to do it.... what you say? buy that chinese one or buy the hardware just for one cable?



I don't really trust Chinese brands unless I have any criteria to judge the product. Only thing I can say about the cable you mentioned is that the price is not quite reassuring. But it will work)

The DIY may take a lot more time and money than you initially thought. I'll go that way only if you enjoy it. I burned one set of connectors when I tried to remember how to solder, had to buy the second soldering iron, because the cheapo didn't work with Cardas solder, etc. But it's not hard when you have some practice and all needed materials.


----------



## Jerda

I don't know how much you are saying, butif I'm gonna go that route i will spend I think 100 bucks: 10bucks for 10 connectors, 60 for a gud soldering iron, a desoldering pump, etcetc....cable dont cost anything.
So not a too hard thing to accomplish?


----------



## ofilippov

Jerda said:


> I don't know how much you are saying, butif I'm gonna go that route i will spend I think 100 bucks: 10bucks for 10 connectors, 60 for a gud soldering iron, a desoldering pump, etcetc....cable dont cost anything.
> So not a too hard thing to accomplish?


Don't forget the tester and you'll be fine


----------



## Muinarc

Finally finished some shorties for my EL stack.


----------



## funch

Cool. The colors are just in time for Christmas.


----------



## Allanmarcus (Dec 11, 2017)

Finished my "Candy Cane" cable for my Utopia. Silver only was too harsh. 24AWG solid silver for the hot, and 2 Mogami 26AWG wires for each ground. Does it sound sweet? sure!

The white is cotton sleeved solid core silver 24AWG. There are two of those, one for the hot on each channel. There are four red 26AWG wires. The red wires where loosely braided into one "rope", then I braided the "rope" and the two hot wires into a three strand braid unit the Y split. From there it's one cotton sleeved silver to the connector, with two red commons wrapped around it to the connector. At first I braided the three wires, but braiding two thin reds and one thick white looked yucky (sorry about the technical term).


----------



## Kdubbs82

Where’s a how to thread?


----------



## Allanmarcus

Kdubbs82 said:


> Where’s a how to thread?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread.676402/unread


----------



## Allanmarcus

I'm just starting on my new Crack amp, but I thought I would make a little cable to turn the Crack into a pre-amp. Here it is.

The 4 wires are braided tightly to reject EMI and RFI. 

Canare F-16 1/4in TRS Phone Plug
Rean NYS372P-BG Phono Jack w/Gold Plated Contacts & Black Plated Shell
24 AWG solid core 4N silver wire, sleeved in cotton
Heat shrink


----------



## sashka

I'm looking for suggestions on how to make my the cable of my in-ear headphones detachable. One of the options is to add mmcx connectors. There's plenty of good male mmcx connectors such as the pair below. However, I'm having problems locating a matching female connector. The plan is to cut the wire somewhere about 5-7 inches from the ear pieces and connect again using the connectors. So I cannot use PCB-mount female, etc. I want them to look presentable too. 
It seems like another way would be to use two-pin (like kz connctors) or 2.5mm audio mono connectors. But again, really hard to find female connectors. 
Has anyone done anything like that? If yes, what pairs of connectors did you use?


----------



## Paladin79

I  have not seen an mmcx jack with a plastic housing but I have used "cable end" mmcx jacks such as this:

https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/amphenol-rf-division/262120/ACX2005-ND/3088390

https://www.digikey.com/product-det...utions-johnson/135-3336-001/J10191-ND/4864596

Mouser has some as well. Just do a general search for cable end mmcx jack and you will see what is out there for the most part.


----------



## cobretti

Here is my digital cable with Harmonic Technology coax and WBT-0144 RCA connectors.


----------



## cobretti

I also made these Belkin coax with Canare RCA connectors. However, these connectors are crimped and proper tool is required.


----------



## cobretti

I also put together balanced XLR cables using Canare L-4E6S wire withd Neutrik XLR connectors.


----------



## ostewart

Beyerdynamic T51p recabled with Van Damme miniature starquad, end result came out good


----------



## bloodhawk (Jan 23, 2018)

Whipped this up over the weekend for my HD800S using Mogami W2983 -

Next on the agenda is a maroon (maroon/black) colored balanced cable using the "normal HD800 connectors)

Also re-terminated a mavismods HD6X0 cable  - https://imgur.com/a/xyHHO

https://imgur.com/a/PSvxM


----------



## snellemin

Made me some cables.  Norne wires with Viablue connectors. Mixed my own copper and silver cables with Canare connectors.  






 





Made these to use with a Sony PHA-3.  Output is 3.5mm TRRS.  One is made with Mogami quads and the other with that Ebay silver cable.


----------



## nixternal

Went ahead & stripped out an old Canare L-4E6S, inch wormed some imperial red paracord planet #275, 4 wire round braid (2x ground, only 1 terminated on the headphone end, left 1 floating, and then 1 for left & 1 for right) for my older AKG K240's. I now understand why people charge $60 and up for custom cables like this. Turned out good, but I will never do that again. EVER!. My fingers hurt, my back hurts, my eyes have yet to uncross. My hat is off to those of you who like to do this more than 1 time  If I ever want a braided cable ever again in the future, my lazy arse is buying one already made up!


----------



## nixternal

cobretti said:


> Here is my digital cable with Harmonic Technology coax and WBT-0144 RCA connectors.


I am digging that techflex. This is more my style, no more braiding for me. I like fat, like me, cables  How do you like those RCA connectors?


----------



## cobretti

Connectors are good. WBT are really good connectors. Cable is HarmonicTech just cut half. The braid is original HT.


----------



## ostewart

HD6xx cable with Van Damme Mini starquad


----------



## Allanmarcus

ostewart said:


> HD6xx cable with Van Damme Mini starquad



VERY nice! Looks pro.


----------



## kn0ppers (Jan 31, 2018)

So when I first saw this blue coated litz on AliExpress I knew that I wanted to build a cable for my UE900 with it. The colour seemed just perfect and the fact that it is litz made me a little more optimistic concerning the microphonics of the cable (has been an issue with many of my IEM cables without sleeved cables). And as it turns out, it sounds good and has very good/low microphonics for an unsleeved, braided cable. I decided to take a Furutech rhodium plated connector because it was the only connector with a cable clamp that I had lying around, all the others are using screws...

Parts/Materials used:
- 3.5mm TRS: Furutech FT-735 ®
- MMCX + Splitter: Papri Audio / "Acrolink"
- Wiring: 0.8mm OD, 20 Core Blue litz wire

Edit: I might replace those MMCX, the left one sometimes does not get proper contact when moving around. Luckily I have some PlusSound MMCX lying around.


----------



## sashka

kn0ppers said:


> So when I first saw this blue coated litz on AliExpress I knew that I wanted to build a cable for my UE900 with it. The colour seemed just perfect and the fact that it is litz made me a little more optimistic concerning the microphonics of the cable (has been an issue with many of my IEM cables without sleeved cables). And as it turns out, it sounds good and has very good/low microphonics for an unsleeved, braided cable. I decided to take a Furutech rhodium plated connector because it was the only connector with a cable clamp that I had lying around, all the others are using screws...
> 
> Parts/Materials used:
> - 3.5mm TRS: Furutech FT-735 ®
> ...


That's cool that you've posted links to the parts! I wish everyone did it. It seems like searching for right parts is the hardest thing out of the whole project


----------



## bloodhawk

Made another Black and Grey cable, this time balanced -


----------



## pezhore

Materials:

22AWG, 19 strand 4 twisted nickel plated cable (from Ebay)
Connectors from Digikey (L/R: 889-1847-ND, Stereo: 889-1849-ND)
Red heat-shrink indicates R from L channels.
I wanted to do something special for my Grados and after seeing this cable on ebay, I thought I'd go for it. This is my first attempt at a custom cable and there were definitely some lessons learned (mostly around checking multiple times that the various sleeves, casings, and heat shrink were on the cable prior to soldering the connector. I like the four wire as it meant I didn't have to split the ground or have a Y connection - plus I can convert to balanced later if I feel like it.


----------



## ostewart

A little adaptor I knocked up


----------



## Allanmarcus

Nice job on the adapter. Me too! Did this last night


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

ostewart said:


> HD6xx cable with Van Damme Mini starquad


Very nice and clean. How was the quality on the Senn plugs? (Assuming you purchased from Aliexpress or similar)

Also, great job on that braid Allanmarcus!


----------



## nerone

Allanmarcus said:


> Nice job on the adapter. Me too! Did this last night


Nice one. What cable did you use?


----------



## Allanmarcus

nerone said:


> Nice one. What cable did you use?


It's an 8 strand adapter made with Canare L-4E6S wire.


----------



## ostewart

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Very nice and clean. How was the quality on the Senn plugs? (Assuming you purchased from Aliexpress or similar)
> 
> Also, great job on that braid Allanmarcus!



I found the quality to be pretty good actually. I hate the way you have to hold back the rubber on the more expensive ones. These are much easier to solder and are a nice tight fit in the Sennheisers. I have no problems with the cheap Chinese sennheiser connectors


----------



## kn0ppers (Feb 16, 2018)

Sooo, my 2,5mm Mono Jacks finally made their way to Germany, so I built a cable for my Nightowls as soon as I got home today. Wanted a shorter cable for mobile use with my laptop and the Dragonfly Red.

Parts used:
- 3,5mm Headphone Jack (nothing special, was the only one where I could fit the huge wires...didn't have any FT-735 left...)
- Furutech FHD-35 Headphone Cable -> absolutely in love with that stuff, I like the sound, I like to work with it, the insulation is really sturdy yet soft and flexible.
- "Zeatop Hendar" 2,5mm Mono Jacks -> perfect for Nightowls! I ordered PlusSound but they won't fit, I wanted to try the Eidolics with the small barrel but I can't get those in the EU. They work perfectly with the Furutech cable, the diameters are almost a perfect fit. Some high quality heatshrink over it and they hold really well, even without a "proper" way to secure the cable on the jack itself. I also want to point out that these Jacks are not perfect, but they work well...so if someone was looking for a cheap way to recable some Nightowls...here you go. The whole cable was less than 20USD in materials.

Edit:
I think the Furutech cable is a really good deal since it's on sale. It's hard to fit into smaller connectors on the source side, but great sound and no issues with microphonics, no braiding required and you get a perfect cable for mobile use. And if the cable already looks used, then it's because it has been since I finished it a few hours ago...

Yes, I know my mousepad is kind of dirty. I also know with some Paracord it would look even better. Won't be my last cable in this configuration, also the sleeving would not have fit into any 3,5mm Jack except for maybe the large Viablue one. If I do a balanced XLR Cable it will be sleeved


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

ostewart said:


> I found the quality to be pretty good actually. I hate the way you have to hold back the rubber on the more expensive ones. These are much easier to solder and are a nice tight fit in the Sennheisers. I have no problems with the cheap Chinese sennheiser connectors


Good to hear! I like the Furutech ones but they are a bit pricey, and as you said the Cardas ones aren't much fun to work with. Sounds like a good alternative.


----------



## nerone

Allanmarcus said:


> It's an 8 strand adapter made with Canare L-4E6S wire.


Congrats on the braiding.
I'm on the search for an 8 wire braid to make one cable for my LCD-X, I'm inclined to use Kimber 4TC. I don't think I'd have the patience to braid a long run of 8 wires.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Allanmarcus said:


> Nice job on the adapter. Me too! Did this last night



Is there an 8 wire round braid tutorial you would recommend? I need to learn one day


----------



## Allanmarcus

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Is there an 8 wire round braid tutorial you would recommend? I need to learn one day


Click on the DIY Supplies link in my sig. 
In the Tips section, look at the Kumihimo Braid Patterns page.


----------



## Kulgrinda

My first attempt and results. What do you think? For IEM cable I've used 4 viablue wires, for M1060 - 8 viablue wires, 2 separate wires for each channel.


----------



## Zippo1234 (Feb 23, 2018)

I made a cable for my HE-400i.
Wire - Canare L-4E6S
1/4'' TRS connector - Rean Neutrik NYS228BG
2.5mm connectors - Switchcraft 850
Sleeving - 275 paracord (Charcoal Grey and Burgundy)
For the Y-split I just used a piece of heatshrink
















Edit: fixed images


----------



## ostewart

Recabled my German Maestro GMP400 with some Toxic Cables Scorpion 24awg copper.


----------



## kingkikapu

I’ve been doing my usual diy window shopping at the more we’ll known boutique shops: DHC, Norne, Toxic, etc. It seems even more than before they’re opting to sell only their lower grade wire. I’m seeing a boatload of silver plated variants, the odd OCC copper stranded, and maybe if you’re lucky/desperate some 7$/ft low gauge OCC copper in litz form. Forget ever picking up occ silver litz from them. 

So the question follows: where on earth do we pick up silver litz if dem chinese suppliers can’t be trusted.


----------



## Paladin79

Are you wanting silver plated litz for looks? Silver plating litz goes against what litz wire is made for. Litz tries to keep the signal more toward the center of the conductor. At audio frequencies it is there anyway so why bother with silver on the outside?


----------



## kingkikapu

I started writing a very long reply, but I opted to delete it.  Instead I drank a very large fine single malt.  All is good with the world again.

I will just say the following:
1) I do not want SPC.  Because it is stupid at the frequencies used. That's why I was bitching about the DIY supplies available from the boutiques: they're deliberately don't sell the products that are actually worth upgrading.
2) I want silver litz (smaller diameter wires with insulation). Because skin and proximity effect still affects (higher) audible frequencies. See a reputable source. Also conductivity of silver vs copper.
3) Features of Silver litz that I care about in decreasing order of importance (according to the laws of physics in the context of dogged audiophilia):

Silver conductivity vs copper. 
Enamel insulation of individual strands and strands with diameters on the order of magnitude or smaller than the 1/e skin depth definition. That means all of the conductor is working at efficiency vs a solid core strand that exhibits some AC resistivity gains. I'm not saying it's a huge difference, but it's a difference I can calculate on paper.
Litz braiding that ensures equidistant conductors against nearby conductors over the net length of run.  Honestly I could give two poops about this one: by doing a simple braid you are in essence creating a solenoid which takes care of 99% of the variation in the magnetic field lines at or near the concentric axis of the conductors.  Yes, you will still have eddy currents, but they're already minimalized due to the decision to do #2.

Should you spend your money elsewhere first?  Totally.

If it were my money:
Transducer first
Source/Amping second
content quality third
Interconnects/Audio shielding fourth (here we are)


----------



## Paladin79 (Mar 20, 2018)

I certainly understand the laws of physics. Silver plated litz is rare because if it is woven properly, skin effect is even less so it would be an oxymoron. It is made to reduce skin effect at RF frequencies so in turn what little effect there is at 20 kilohertz (if you can hear that) is even less.
Silver is a better conductor no doubt and if you see solid silver litz, I could understand the purposes more but that drives the price even higher. Maybe someone makes that.

Regardless I meant no offense and you can buy anything you wish, if i come across any I will send you a link. In the meantime, I will stay out of this thread with this discussion since it is a DIY showcase.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Interesting conversation, but this is the gallery thread.

The DIY Cable Questions and Comments Thread is here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread.676402/


----------



## Paladin79

I do believe i already said that but thanks for your input Allan.


----------



## kingkikapu

I’ll pipe down. Thx.


----------



## antdroid (Mar 23, 2018)

Made this balanced cable for my HE560 tonight using a neutrik 4-pin male connector, 2x 2.5mm TRS connectors from ali-express, and 2 cable creations 3.5mm male-to-male TRSS cables. Total cost was $7 + $2 + $8 = $17 USD.

I hope the Y-split holds up. It's held up by electrical tape, heat shrink and a random connector housing I found lying around.


----------



## Paladin79

I needed a 14 foot USB cable and started shopping for one specifically made for computer to DAC usage, prices ranged from $45 to $1,000 (See Audioquest), anyway parts are easy to obtain, a high end Belden cable is available, and the build is quite simple compared to many I have done. This is a poly mesh and in this case I left the hoods off each connector and used dual wall adhesive heatshrink tubing.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Paladin79 said:


> I needed a 14 foot USB cable and started shopping for one specifically made for computer to DAC usage, prices ranged from $45 to $1,000 (See Audioquest), anyway parts are easy to obtain, a high end Belden cable is available, and the build is quite simple compared to many I have done. This is a poly mesh and in this case I left the hoods off each connector and used dual wall adhesive heatshrink tubing.



Looks great Tom!


----------



## Paladin79 (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks Frank, this is pretty easy to do if you do not mind buying a large spool of the proper cable. If you ever need a specific length, say something and I will send one your way. Today I hope to put the cable to use as I begin the assembly of an audio cabinet to house various amps and equipment.


----------



## kingkikapu

Curious: did you leave the usb power disconnected?


----------



## Paladin79 (Mar 25, 2018)

It is connected but each twisted pair is individually shielded.

 I may experiment in the event it is not needed. Were we to build them for sale, I would have to notify folks in case they wanted to use it for another purpose. If it is not needed, it would not matter much if the wires were there or not I would think.

I measured a couple more I own and power line is there.

I am currently working on a storage cabinet for amps, DAC’s, Cables, etc. I need more shelves but I will figure that out. My computer is 14 feet away thus the need for the cable.


----------



## antdroid (Mar 27, 2018)

This is my first attempt of doing a braided paracord cable. I am definitely not good at this braiding thing (yet?).

Paracord 550
26awg Striveday copper wire
Neutrik 4-pin male balanced connector
some random carbon fiber look 2.5mm male connectors


----------



## dc655321

antdroid said:


> This is my first attempt of doing a braided paracord cable. I am definitely not good at this braiding thing (yet?).



You are far from "not good".
And your choice of DAC in the background is superb!


----------



## Paladin79

Good color choice! I have that same Dac as well, love it.


----------



## antdroid

dc655321 said:


> You are far from "not good".
> And your choice of DAC in the background is superb!





Paladin79 said:


> Good color choice! I have that same Dac as well, love it.



Thanks! I think in a future attempt, I want to make the braid looser so it can conform better. I should be getting more connectors in the mail later this week to mess around with.

DX7 - must be a popular dac around here! I just got it in earlier this week from another head-fi'r and so far I'm really enjoying its detail and sound.


----------



## dc655321

antdroid said:


> DX7 - must be a popular dac around here! I just got it in earlier this week from another head-fi'r and so far I'm really enjoying its detail and sound.



I was just reading about the DX7 and its newer sibling over here. Both appear well engineered and measure excellently. Enjoy!


----------



## Paladin79

antdroid said:


> Thanks! I think in a future attempt, I want to make the braid looser so it can conform better. I should be getting more connectors in the mail later this week to mess around with.
> 
> DX7 - must be a popular dac around here! I just got it in earlier this week from another head-fi'r and so far I'm really enjoying its detail and sound.



I generally go for mesh fairly tight on the wire and tighter braid but each to their own. Soon I will be trying some all cotton mesh, I have used cotton/ nylon before and poly but I keep searching for the perfect material for my use. 

I just tried a 14 foot usb I built and it worked perfectly with the DX7 at 24/384k so it will do anything I need it to do right now. I run the DX 7 into dual amps, totally balanced for a bit more power and dual controls. 

Good article on both amps, I will have to run a few tests myself soon but I am pretty happy with the DX7 for the price I paid from Massdrop.


----------



## ostewart

A short MMCX cable for someone to use with their Shure IEMs and the earstudio Bluetooth receiver.


----------



## Paladin79

A nicely done cable! Your braiding looks very consistent and uniform.


----------



## 147JK (Mar 28, 2018)

Not a big deal.. but a fun and simple little project.  2 "Y" splitter cables for my TEAC DAC made with Canare L-4E6S Star-Quad cable and Neutrik connectors.


----------



## Paladin79

Nice work with some quality parts, I have done many builds with the same materials and those cables should last a very long time.


----------



## mgivens (Mar 29, 2018)

norne occ cable with teak splitter i made


----------



## Paladin79

Nicely done, the quarter inch connector looks like an Amphenol to me but I could be wrong. Mini-xlr's to headphone cups?

Very nice work.


----------



## mgivens

Paladin79 said:


> Nicely done, the quarter inch connector looks like an Amphenol to me but I could be wrong. Mini-xlr's to headphone cups?
> 
> Very nice work.



thank you!
yes you are correct, its the large amphenol 1/4 and mini xlr 4 pins


----------



## Paladin79 (Mar 29, 2018)

I love the shape of those amphenols, the 3.5 mm extended tip I like to use are the same shape.The rubber grommet can be removed to accommodate larger cables. 

Tomorrow I will be at home installing all of my headphone gear into a cabinet, all cables other than power cords are custom, I may try to post a photo or two since it involves DIY cables. Most likely I will use miniature star quad to RCA and XLR connectors.


----------



## ostewart

Toxic cables silver poison V2 26awg for signal, scorpion 26awg for ground. Cheap 2.5mm jack and 2-pin connectors.

I still need to make up some short RCA's soon to go between my JDS Labs OL DAC > JDS Labs Subjective 3 EQ > O2 headphone amp


----------



## Paladin79

This is a cable build for a dual amp balanced setup. Two quarter inch Neutric males coming out of dual Nuforce Optima amps. I attached a four pin miniature Neutric XLR so that I can quickly change between headphones without constantly plugging connectors in and out of the headphone cups.  Using this setup I can attach quarter inch or 3.5 mm to the headphone cable at any time for use with other amps. The cable has a cotton/nylon mesh and I used clear heat shrink tubing over the wire twists so they maintain their twists. I formed a split to the twisted sections with adhesive lined heatshrink tubing and used the same on the other end so the mesh is always held in place. The Mogami star quad I used has a black wire and a red wire and it is an easy way to tell left channel from right at all times. (black and clear over wire, then red and blue wires.)


----------



## Paladin79 (Mar 31, 2018)

ostewart said:


> Toxic cables silver poison V2 26awg for signal, scorpion 26awg for ground. Cheap 2.5mm jack and 2-pin connectors.
> 
> I still need to make up some short RCA's soon to go between my JDS Labs OL DAC > JDS Labs Subjective 3 EQ > O2 headphone amp


 Here are some of the RCA connectors I like, Neutrik Profi.   They have a spring loaded ground that stays in contact as you unplug the cable. I gave more detail in the DIY Questions and Comments cable thread.


----------



## BenTandBroken

My first nice DIY cables I’ve ever made. Had a good bit of practice on “form over function” cables, but wanted to step it up. I made a 3.5mm interconnect, Balanced Oppo PM3, and MrSpeakers Aeon Cables using Cardas 4 conductor, Cardas quad eutectic solder, Paracord sleeve, and Neutrik connectors (mostly except the proprietary mrspeakers ones). Overall I’m very pleased with how they turned out for my first attempt. Hopefully I can keep making cables and improving my technique. I’m thinking a braided cable next.


----------



## Paladin79

Nice work, it looks like you used some adhesive lined double wall heat shrink tubing in places. That should really hold the mesh, the red and black should maintain the twists so good solid cables.


----------



## Old_Snake

Has anyone made an inline mic and play/pause control for the JH Siren Series (4 pin connectors)? JH has a 2 pin version https://jhaudio.com/p/smart-phone-mic-cable. Do you know if I can just replace the 2 pin connector with a 4 pin? I'm not really familiar with the wiring on both.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Old_Snake said:


> Has anyone made an inline mic and play/pause control for the JH Siren Series (4 pin connectors)? JH has a 2 pin version https://jhaudio.com/p/smart-phone-mic-cable. Do you know if I can just replace the 2 pin connector with a 4 pin? I'm not really familiar with the wiring on both.


Hi. Welcome to Head-Fi.
The DIY Cable Questions and Comments Thread is here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread.676402/


----------



## Old_Snake

Thanks.


----------



## Paladin79 (Apr 5, 2018)

This  IC cable is made to be functional rather than pretty but the tinned copper mesh does have an interesting look and  flexibility. It is part of a set of cables being made up for me with different types of wire inside. OFC, copper litz, silver plated occ litz, high conductivity copper, occ copper, etc. I only know this cable as number 1, it will be hooked into a test setup I am designing to test various materials for use as headphone cables. All cables will be the same length, same wire gauge (hopefully), same twisted pair pattern; as close to each other as I can have them made. I will only know the materials inside once the test is completed (probably a dozen or so test subjects.) The same music and or test tones will be used, same amp, same headphones. The same Switchcraft RCA connectors are used throughout. Four cables gives 64 possible cable input combinations. Luckily my timing was pretty good, after a few minor modifications to devices later tonight I should be up and running by this coming weekend.


----------



## Paladin79

After much work on switch boxes etc, I can now test cable materials by listening as well as by science.


----------



## kingkikapu

Hey where do you guys pick up your more interesting sleeving?  I've used viablue, mdpcx, techflex, and good old paracord.  Any sources for silk or something luxurious?

Paladin I picked up some Amboyna wood burl pen blank, plus a few other exotic woods.  I think I might spin a cylindrical y splitter on a lathe for my high end cable.  Either that or do a triangular splitter similar to the Norne approach, but with my own touches.


----------



## Paladin79

I think there is so much more satisfaction when you do things like that yourself, and pen blanks sound like the perfect size.

I have been working with VU meters with a local gentleman from this site and he got in on some of my early cable testing and saw my setup.


----------



## kingkikapu

Could be some interesting combinations.


----------



## Paladin79

Very nice Kingkick. You can probably get three or four of the beads from each piece I would think depending on size. I would not mind doing something like that myself but I do not have a lot of space. Out of curiosity, are there small wood turning lathes to be had that might be set up on say a four foot table?  I have made my own chess boards but always wanted to turn and carve chess pieces as well. I have a homemade apparatus for cresting arrows but it does not have the speed for that kind of work.

I have a feeling you could sell the finished beads pretty easily if you ever desired to do so.


----------



## kingkikapu

I'll answer this here, but just realized I'm posting in the gallery thread, not the questions thread.  We can take the rest of this conversation there paladin.

Regarding lathes, you can get small lathes like the following.  Perfectly fine for pen turning (an awesome gift to give btw), or splitters and connector housings in this case. To do this kind of work takes a fair bit of investment: lathe, bradpoint drill bit/chuck if you plan to drill using the lathe, turning tools, abrasives, pen turning mandrel and bushings, and different kinds of finishes (CA glue is popular (probably the way I will go), tung oil, polishing compound, carbunara wax, etc).  The results can be stunning if done right.  Suggest you look at any youtube video on pen turning.  

Part of me wants to try out a matching y splitter and connector housing for a 3.5mm jack.  The biggest challenge would be to set the metal threads inside the jack as I don't think tapping wood threads would be up to the job.


----------



## Paladin79

I will try to get this conversation out of here as well. Thanks for the info. Make some nice beads and show them off, then you will be legal lol.


----------



## Paladin79

I got some samples out of Moscow of some pure cotton mesh, I hope to dye them and see what kind of wire covering they will make. They were kind enough to send me some short samples but for some reason I am having trouble locating those right now.

 The samples are measured flat, I ordered two, three, and five mm and the two mm appears to be good for single wire, the 8 looks about the size of 550 paracord. I know Kingkick was asking about other materials earlier, this is not as fancy as silk but should be less microphonic than other materials.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Thanks to Tom @Paladin79 for helping me with some VU meters and custom RCA splitters today!

His setup for testing cable materials is pretty great. Didn't spend too long testing them out, but I couldn't tell them apart. Maybe some of the other folks he has coming in to test will provide better results.






These are just in a cardboard box for now. I'll make a wooden box soon.


----------



## Paladin79 (Apr 9, 2018)

Looks great Frank, hopefully the meter deflection adjusted all right for you.

I did locate some silk mesh as well. I cannot say much about it till I receive it and that could take a few weeks but at that time, I will have some samples of cotton four wire braids completed.


----------



## JamieMcC (Apr 13, 2018)

Noticed a few posts back some talk of using lathes and pen blanks for splitters, I made my splitter on a small wood turning lathe using some resin and mica pigments using essentially the same technique as casting a pen blank. I have dabbled a bit with resin casting in the past.  This one uses two colours red and black plus a dash of pearlescent  mica this gives a depth and shimmer to the solid colours the pearl also gives the red an orange hint from certain angles. 

My first full diy cable a simple affair to replace my perished hd800 cable.


----------



## Paladin79

You do excellent work!


----------



## Whitigir

Finally, I made my cables for the 800s/Wm1Z.  I make cables for performances according to my experiences.  This Cables was made to synergize very well with 800s and 1Z


----------



## Paladin79

Here is the early stage of dyeing some cotton mesh cardinal red or darker. I always found it best to do this sort of thing when my wife is out of town so i have adequate time to establish plausible deniability before she gets back. They said something about wearing rubber gloves but who has time to search for such things while being inspired to experiment?


----------



## JamieMcC

Looking forward to seeing how it turns out, what sort of dye are you using?


----------



## Paladin79

It is a Rit liquid dye.

https://www.amazon.com/Rit-Dye-Liqu...e=UTF8&qid=1523737914&sr=8-7&keywords=rit+dye

A lot of my cables are black and red so I am sticking to that some, but the variations of colors should be interesting if it works.


----------



## Mellowship




----------



## VonBoedfeld

Asakist said:


> My first DIY cables.
> 
> HAKUGEI 22AWG 7NOCC gold plated copper.
> and
> ...



Hi, could you describe the sound signature of the gold plated copper cable?


----------



## Allanmarcus

VonBoedfeld said:


> Hi, could you describe the sound signature of the gold plated copper cable?


Please read the first post of this thread.


----------



## ostewart (May 10, 2018)

Refreshed a pair of Denon AH-D7000's. The cable was in a sorry state, tangled with the outer sheath coming off.

Used the usual Van Damme mini starquad, took all the outer sheathing off and braided then covered with paracord.


----------



## WildStyle-R11

Where the hell does one get a y connector of sorts and a 4pin balanced connector? In UK?


----------



## bloodhawk

WildStyle-R11 said:


> Where the hell does one get a y connector of sorts and a 4pin balanced connector? In UK?


Hifi Collective. 

Better place for this question would be the other thread though - http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread


----------



## WildStyle-R11

Oh sorry.


----------



## Thundereagle

@Whitigir Awesome that your cable is multicolor!


----------



## Whitigir

Thundereagle said:


> @Whitigir Awesome that your cable is multicolor!


Believe it or not, I actually didn’t want that, it is just the way that it comes, and my son loves it a lot LOL!


----------



## Thundereagle

Whitigir said:


> Believe it or not, I actually didn’t want that, it is just the way that it comes, and my son loves it a lot LOL!


Hahaha, that's a nice plus ^^ What gives it those colors ?


----------



## VonBoedfeld

My first braided cable.
Balanced pure silver T2 litze for Denon D7200. 2.5mm TRRS - 2 x 3.5mm TS
Thanks to Ted Allen from Headphonelounge for this incredible wire and his support!
Best cable I have heard so far!
I have the feeling that this is endgame. Can not imagine that anything can beat this.


----------



## antdroid

Had a spare Neutrik Female XLR 4-pin connector and decided to make a 4-pin xlr to 2.5mm balanced converter to go along with my braided paracord cable I made a couple months back.


----------



## omegaorgun

JamieMcC said:


> Noticed a few posts back some talk of using lathes and pen blanks for splitters, I made my splitter on a small wood turning lathe using some resin and mica pigments using essentially the same technique as casting a pen blank. I have dabbled a bit with resin casting in the past.  This one uses two colours red and black plus a dash of pearlescent  mica this gives a depth and shimmer to the solid colours the pearl also gives the red an orange hint from certain angles.
> 
> My first full diy cable a simple affair to replace my perished hd800 cable.



What covers the left an right (red) is it just heatshrink? I would love to make my own cable but not sure where to source cables.


----------



## Allanmarcus

omegaorgun said:


> What covers the left an right (red) is it just heatshrink? I would love to make my own cable but not sure where to source cables.


Check out my sig


----------



## JamieMcC

omegaorgun said:


> What covers the left an right (red) is it just heatshrink? I would love to make my own cable but not sure where to source cables.



Yes just heat shrink


----------



## Paladin79

Heat shrink tubing that will help maintain the twists as the cable gets bent.


----------



## omegaorgun

Allanmarcus said:


> Check out my sig



So what would be an easy cable to start with and specs for say an Audeze or sennheiser etc.

How does one get the paracord on?


----------



## Paladin79

I believe this thread is more for showing off cables. For questions on building them, this thread would be more appropriate:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread.676402/


----------



## Zigis

JamieMcC said:


> Yes just heat shrink



Dose it not get too stiff with heat shrinking?


----------



## JamieMcC

Once the heat shrink is heated and shrinks it softens up a bit compared to when its in its unshrunk state for me its not a problem and it a very easy inexpensive and effective.


----------



## Firschi (Jun 8, 2018)

These are some of my creations:


----------



## ThinkerMakerDIYer

not very fancy, just the one I used recently in earphone DIY, very soft, 5N OCC, 3.5mm jack.


----------



## ThinkerMakerDIYer

And this one too (forget to take pic and take from seller's website).


----------



## stevenator

I got industrious and made some nice, short interconnects today.






And, in action...


----------



## L0rdGwyn (Jul 2, 2018)

Deleted.

Moving this to the questions/comments thread.


----------



## Xandr

I gave my new Hakko FX-888D a spin and made a 4-pin XLR to 1/4" TRS adapter.






You think the braiding is presentable? First time ever doing an 8 wire braid...


----------



## kingkikapu

Good job.  What's the gauge of the 8 wire?


----------



## Xandr

The wire is AWG26 and OD is about 0.8mm. The whole braid fits just about into 550 Paracord.


----------



## legopart (Jul 4, 2018)

Unpluged wire Balanced\Stereo mod.


----------



## teletype

Hi all, very new to the hobby and to the forum. First post, actually. Thanks to everyone for the wealth of info this forum has provided. Here is my first attempt at a DIY cable, go easy on me! I went straight from the stock cable to this on my LCD-3s. And yes, I sourced a black volume knob for the black Jotunheim on ebay, the silver one drove me crazy.


----------



## RuFrost (Jul 14, 2018)

One guy selling the earbuds of one famous russian technician, let's say. Viablue jack lost its "gold" in the middle. I used to had 3.5 mini to mini cable with 2 viablue jacks and never had such issue with them, even though I used it very actively.. So, I'm wondering:
1) Does fake Viablue jacks exist?
2) if yes, how to distinguish the fake one with the real one?
3) What is the difference in price?
4) where are fake one selling from site, country, resource, shop etc...?
P.s: I do not want to buy, just want to see how those places looks like and what are the prices. I just want to understand what could be the price of offered earbuds without surplus of the maker.


----------



## Allanmarcus

@RuFrost : Wrong thread. For what you are asking, I suggest you start a new thread.


----------



## rvfistula

First post (outside of introductions thread):

This thread as well as its sister thread have been very helpful in getting me started.  Here are RCA interconnects and XLR/SE adapter I made for use with my Mogwai SE:










Here they are in action:









For the RCA interconnects I used Canare L-4E6S and sleeved 0.25" Techflex over the jacket.  The right angle RCA connectors are Switchcraft 3502RABAU, and the straight RCA connectors are Rean Neutrik NYS373.  I put a piece of adhesive 3/8" heatshrink at the right angle connectors.

For the XLR/SE adapter I used Canare L-4E6S and sleeved Paramax over the jacket.  The right angle 1/4" TRS is a Switchcraft 236.  The 4-pin XLR female is the ubiquitous Neutrik NC4FXX-B.  I put a piece of nonadhesive 1/2" heatshrink at the TRS connector.

Honestly the right angle connectors are largely aesthetic, and the top-mounted jacks on the Mogwai SE accommodate them well.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

They all look gorgeous, especially the braided one in the last photo.


----------



## rundeploy

@Paladin79 Hey man ! I ended buying Mogami W2893 (quad). Here is the result:






Yes, i know V-Moda are not audiophile, but 3.5 to 3.5 that's what i have for the moment. I definitely hear the diference between the original cable from V-Moda and Mogami.

Thank you, @Paladin79 for the help and advices!


----------



## Paladin79

rundeploy said:


> @Paladin79 Hey man ! I ended buying Mogami W2893 (quad). Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are most welcome and that combination looks great!


----------



## Trainsauce (Jul 28, 2018)

Started 6 months ago and I will never go back.  Here is a short progression.  Most recent cable is a (bulk) MA black dragon, 4.4 Pentaconn, silver solder blend for Aeon Flow closed.  A tad stiff, but looks great I think.


----------



## rundeploy

@Allanmarcus Thank you for the tips! Here is the result:


----------



## Feilong4

I haven't done a recable from scratch until now. It took a while since I've never done a round braid, but it's smooth sailing once I got the hang of it.

It was originally a cable from Impact Audio with black and red paracord sleeves, but it didn't really quite fit the aesthetic of the headphone so I took them off. I have a ZMF Y-split gimbal on and a Neutrik NP3X-B 1/4" plug.

Some time in the future, I plan to have a nice SPC cable on that's possibly a bit thicker with a Furutech RP-704 1/4" plug. I borrowed a user's HD800 that came with a silver Norne Audio cable, and it felt and looked really nice. For now though, I'm pretty happy!


----------



## demevalos

Another one done. Simple 3 pole 3.5 to 3.5. Bonus shot of my commute-friendly DT 770s


----------



## Paladin79

I like that braid, it looks old school and i have searched and searched for such things without much success.


----------



## Kulgrinda

Once you start it, it's difficult to stop


----------



## demevalos

Where are those Y splits from?


----------



## aidarin

demevalos said:


> Where are those Y splits from?


Well, I think the manufacturer *Eidolic*


----------



## Kulgrinda

demevalos said:


> Where are those Y splits from?


One is Eidolic, bought from Norne audio in Us, another is from Toxic cables in Uk and the black one is from ebay, China. Eidolic is the nicest one, most expensive as well. Toxic cable's splitter has fixing screws, useful. Chinese one had very sharp edges inside the cable holes, you should be very careful when threading cable. I scraped some insulation when doing this uncarefully.


----------



## Andrew LB

Energy said:


> I'm trying to find a good wire to use inside a DIY Power Distributor / Receptacle. The largest solid core silver plated wire I can find is 14 AWG, once it hit's 12 AWG they're all stranded.
> 
> Does anyone know where to get a 12 AWG Silver Plated Wire that isn't stranded? Or another alternative to use on receptacles inside a power distributor.
> 
> *Tim*



I found silver plated copper electrical wire that is 12 gauge. Its made for high performance RC applications. 
https://www.acerracing.com/ball_bea...er_Plated_Silicone_Wire_12_Gauge-1871-75.html


----------



## Old_Snake

Anyone here got custom cables for JH/A&K? Specifically with mic/play|pause|forward?


----------



## bvng3540

Kulgrinda said:


> Once you start it, it's difficult to stop


Where do you buy the wires, thanks


----------



## bvng3540




----------



## Kulgrinda

bvng3540 said:


> Where do you buy the wires, thanks


Silver-plated cable is Litz from Norne audio (not available at the moment). Copper wire is this one:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...fad541b&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0

Note - this wire is difficult to work with. It is litz with many fine strands, very easy to tear down when stripping the insulation. Clear insulation is very difficult to remove, darker one is easier.


----------



## Kulgrinda

bvng3540 said:


>


Pure silver? How does it sound, where did you buy it from? I'm planing pure silver cable as my next project.


----------



## bvng3540

Kulgrinda said:


> Pure silver? How does it sound, where did you buy it from? I'm planing pure silver cable as my next project.


Yes it pure silver, bought the wires from local guy and built it myself, bass slam hard, clear high, sounded better than black and silver dragon


----------



## Kulgrinda

bvng3540 said:


> Yes it pure silver, bought the wires from local guy and built it myself, bass slam hard, clear high, sounded better than black and silver dragon


AWG or diameter of one strand please? How many have you used? Judging from the picture there are 2 per channel, correct?


----------



## bvng3540

Kulgrinda said:


> AWG or diameter of one strand please? How many have you used? Judging from the picture there are 2 per channel, correct?


It a 26awg wire, 4 per side total of 8 wires, if you decide to make jh audio 4 pins it very easy, since it has 4 pins connector 1 wire on each pin, high, mid and low go to your positive on your plug and ground go to negative, but if you do 2 wires

 , 1 wire you bridge it to connect the 3 h/m/l and other wire go to ground


----------



## Kulgrinda

bvng3540 said:


> It a 26awg wire, 4 per side total of 8 wires, if you decide to make jh audio 4 pins it very easy, since it has 4 pins connector 1 wire on each pin, high, mid and low go to your positive on your plug and ground go to negative, but if you do 2 wires , 1 wire you bridge it to connect the 3 h/m/l and other wire go to ground


Thanks for sharing! I'll use it for CIEM with 0.78 plugs so if I go for 8 wires I'd have to connect 2 wires per + and - on each channel. Haven't tried 8 wire braid yet


----------



## TheRH (Aug 26, 2018)

A pair of cables for Schiit stack.


----------



## legopart




----------



## legopart

Using laces for cable sleeve


----------



## HesterDW (Sep 3, 2018)

Just finished my first DIY headphone cable. Made from L-4E6S (w/ jacket) and L-4E5C (w/o jacket). I think the 4E6 is a bit too thick for me and I'll probably remove the jacket next time.


----------



## legopart (Sep 3, 2018)

HesterDW said:


> Just finished my first DIY headphone cable. Made from L-4E6S (w/ jacket) and L-4E5C (w/o jacket). I think the 4E6 is a bit too thick for me and I'll probably remove the jacket next time.



What sleeve you used?
Neutrik has a  good quality?


----------



## HesterDW

legopart said:


> What sleeve you used?
> Neutrik has a  good quality?



Paracord 750 and Para-Max from ParacordPlanet. I like the Neutrik, it's light and feels high quality. The only other aftermarket 1/4" I've used was a Furutech. I think it was a bit heavier, very nice, but more expensive.


----------



## BowWazoo

ViaBlue EPC Silver.
Ballanced. 2,5mm 4pole Jack, and 2,5mm / 3,5mm jack 2pole.









 
Send me a Message If you want one


----------



## IgeNeLL

I would share some image about the silver/gold cable has just been made


----------



## kingkikapu

IgeNeLL said:


> I would share some image about the silver/gold cable has just been made


Neotech wire? 24 awg?


----------



## IgeNeLL (Sep 4, 2018)

kingkikapu said:


> Neotech wire? 24 awg?


How could you know it?
It is 26 awg not 24 @@

Have you tried the gold plated silver of Neotech ?


----------



## kingkikapu

IgeNeLL said:


> How could you know it?
> It is 26 awg not 24 @@
> 
> Have you tried the gold plated silver of Neotech ?


I’ve not tried a gold plated silver wire from neotech, but I have built 8wire 24awg neotech AgAu alloy cables. It’s nice stuff but obviously extremely expensive. 

Personally, a better set of headphones will always be better bang for your buck than expensive wire. That said, if you like to make things, fill your boots.


----------



## IgeNeLL

kingkikapu said:


> I’ve not tried a gold plated silver wire from neotech, but I have built 8wire 24awg neotech AgAu alloy cables. It’s nice stuff but obviously extremely expensive.
> 
> Personally, a better set of headphones will always be better bang for your buck than expensive wire. That said, if you like to make things, fill your boots.


I have experience and have get the impression from some of my friends and I think cable is a vital component when you want to maximum the performance of a headphone.
We have to balance the budget, always that :3


----------



## xelnaga74

Ugly MK1









was not able to stash them into the splitter...




Had to cut the strain relief...





Not so ugly MK2













Acceptable MK3












braiding coming out of the splitter still not perfect...





Waiting for connectors...


----------



## cathee

Can someone please share where best to source mono 2.5mm female pieces? I'm trying to mod my Grado builds to share cables with other headphones.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

cathee said:


> Can someone please share where best to source mono 2.5mm female pieces? I'm trying to mod my Grado builds to share cables with other headphones.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


$1 - 
https://www.elliottelectronicsupply.com/2-5mm-mono-jack-panel-mount.html

$3 - 
https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetai...=sGAEpiMZZMv0W4pxf2HiV3fTUvSc3cBdlgqjWYxNXns=


----------



## riffrafff

Wow.  There's some _really _big pictures on this thread.  The "thumbnail option" is your friend, methinks.


----------



## legopart

GREAT LOOKING CABLE!
is it heavy ?


----------



## JetPistol

I'm trying to get my hands on a color-matched plug/splitter/slider-combo for a custom cable. I've tried to get an all Eidolic set but I simply cannot find a single seller here in Europe. What I'd like to have is:

2.5 mm TRRS plug ("flat face" for use with adapter)
2.5 mm TRRS to 3.5 mm TRS adapter
Y-Splitter
Slider 

Are there any other brands which offer a complete line of components that visually fit together? Besides Eidolic, I've checked Furutech, Oyaide and ViaBlue but none of them offers a complete "line" as Eidolic does. Can you guys recommend the PlusSound components (connectors and splitters)? This would get me black plug and splitter but not a fitting angled adapter.  Any suggestions where to look?


----------



## Allanmarcus

Pictures here
Discussion on the discussion thread.


----------



## HesterDW

HesterDW said:


> Just finished my first DIY headphone cable. Made from L-4E6S (w/ jacket) and L-4E5C (w/o jacket). I think the 4E6 is a bit too thick for me and I'll probably remove the jacket next time.



Tried again, with Canare L-4E5C to Mogami W2929. Much more flexible than the previous cable. But how is Amphenol unable to match the color of their own connectors!?


----------



## BowWazoo

Super flexible and soft.
A only 3mm thin B&W Signature Cable.
Ballanced , 2,5mm 4pole Jack.

Fits for Fostex and Sennheiser


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

xelnaga74 said:


> Acceptable MK3


The MK3 is my personal fave... red and black are always sharp together. Cable looks a little short after the Y split... fit you okay?


----------



## xelnaga74 (Sep 26, 2018)

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> The MK3 is my personal fave... red and black are always sharp together. Cable looks a little short after the Y split... fit you okay?


A little too short actually... they're around 8 inches long.









The slider is useless...





even worse with HD 800.

so on my latest cable, I change the length to around 15.5 inches.


----------



## legopart (Sep 26, 2018)

-mistake-


----------



## xelnaga74

legopart said:


> what connections you use on the T1?



Eidolic 3.5mm universal extended-tip plug
Make sure you get the new model (gunmetal one). The old one (black) still fits in but a little tight.


----------



## legopart (Sep 26, 2018)

xelnaga74 said:


> Eidolic 3.5mm universal extended-tip plug
> Make sure you get the new model (gunmetal one). The old one (black) still fits in but a little tight.



I have the 1st generation, So I think how to mod them with unpluged cable.

I want dip mount connector, but not tilted from the bottom-middle

I want to mod my pair to "left sided" connector like on DT880


----------



## K31TH3R

Some encouragement for people nervous about cabling their headphones....

About an hour ago my 3yr old DT-990 Pro ground wire broke at the cable relief. I have a retired set of DT-770 Pro that I had a straight cable put on when I had them serviced in ~2015, and since the DT-990's were already screwed, and the 770's have a bad driver (again) I might as well try and fix 'em.

I have a lot of strange talents, soldering is not one of them. My soldering iron is 20 year old cheap garbage, and so is the solder that came with it. The joints look like Stevie Wonder soldered them with his feet. But I must've done something right because I don't need as much gain for the same volume, and the mids are louder, warmer, and shifted closer in the sound stage.

Either Beyerdynamic's straight cables are better than their coiled cables, the ground has been slowly degrading and I didn't realize it, or I finally managed to successfully solder something without burning myself or melting something vital.

I'd take a picture of the joints but I trust my solder work so little I'm convinced it would turn to dust if I dared look at it again. Long story short, if I can do it, so can you.


----------



## legopart

K31TH3R said:


> Some encouragement for people nervous about cabling their headphones....
> 
> About an hour ago my 3yr old DT-990 Pro ground wire broke at the cable relief. I have a retired set of DT-770 Pro that I had a straight cable put on when I had them serviced in ~2015, and since the DT-990's were already screwed, and the 770's have a bad driver (again) I might as well try and fix 'em.
> 
> ...


DT770/880/990 connectors on the driver melt too easy.
I always try to leave them on the place after soldering so they stick back to the plastic.

I throw the coil cable from DT770 pro, not like it.

the drivers that you used from the same impadance category ? (32? 80? 250ohm ? 600?)


----------



## ostewart

Threw together some XLR interconnects to go between my Keces S3 and Keces S125. It has balanced so why not use it. I know it'll be balanced when using the internal DAC but not when using my turntable as the phono preamp only has RCA outputs.

At some point I'll use the single ended output of the S3 into my Feliks audio Expressivo and maybe run some RCA's from that into the S125 so I can choose between solid state and tube as my preamp.


----------



## Firschi




----------



## K31TH3R

legopart said:


> DT770/880/990 connectors on the driver melt too easy.
> I always try to leave them on the place after soldering so they stick back to the plastic.
> 
> I throw the coil cable from DT770 pro, not like it.
> ...




Both my 770 and 990 are 250ohm. I haven't heard anything other than 250ohm 990's, but I have heard 80ohm and 32ohm DT-770's and didn't like them compared to my 250ohm. Both had too much mid-bass, gives the impression of muddiness, and unlike the 250ohm which has a nice mids boost on my amp, the 32/80ohm just got louder.

Because I'm terrible at soldering, the 990 driver did warm up, and I definitely flowed the connectors quite a bit. Maybe there's a possibility that the solder wasn't done great from the factory, because as I'm listening again today my 990's have never sounded better than they do now. They've lost some sibilance and gained a lot in the mids. Something definitely went right.


----------



## majnu

Does anyone know where to buy a 3mm wide Gooseneck flexible tube? (preferably from the UK) I am looking to upgrade the mic on the Audeze Mobius using my lavalier mic which has better noise rejection.
Thanks


----------



## Eddie C (Oct 10, 2018)

The first cable I made a few years back using plussound OCC wire:






Loved the cable, lots of compliments, but recently I helped mod + recable a friend's gaming headset:










Since that was my first time braiding 6 wires and flat braid, I absolutely fell in love with how beautiful they look. I just had to make an 8 wire cable for my in ears in flat braid as well. A gripe for me was seeing cables braided flat braid below y-split and round braid above it, it is much more lovely to stick to one braid pattern in my opinion:










Made using ebay SPC from super_bonny88. Was very cheap during ebay coupon promo so I bought multiples for future cable projects


----------



## legopart (Oct 11, 2018)

Beyerdynamic DT100 /400ohm got adapter for my DIY cables













I just too lazy to create new DIY cables line for only one pair 

p.s: I love my headphones and made lots of cables and bough lots of pads for each one.


----------



## Firschi




----------



## demevalos

I know we're not supposed to have discussions in this thread but I have a quick question @Firschi, how did you get such a clean wrap at the Y split? I have the materials to make a cable just like this for my HD6XX but can't wrap my head around how the y split comes out that clean


----------



## Moses4188

My new black sausages for my HTPC setup!

RCA: Rean NYS 373(2/9) + Tasker C140 + Viablue 44310
XLR:  Neutrik NC3FXX-B + NC3MXX-B + Tasker TSK1034 + Viablue 44310


----------



## Firschi




----------



## Kulgrinda (Oct 17, 2018)

My latest braids. Made with viablue EPC-1.


----------



## kid vic

Anyone in the Vancouver area want to help me with a cable build? I've already got most of the parts just need a practiced and steady hand.


----------



## Firschi




----------



## demevalos

Mini XLR to 3.5mm TRS for the K7XX. I made a guide on how to build one of these for anyone who wants to but doesn't know how 

https://imgur.com/gallery/3S0bvSH


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

You guys are on a roll! Keep up the great work


----------



## legopart

New sleeves


----------



## Moses4188

Man, that's a snake farm!


----------



## CoiL

Aren`t You guys having problem with fabric making cable more microphonic (touching and rubbing "sounds" travel along cable more noticeably.


----------



## Allanmarcus

CoiL said:


> Aren`t You guys having problem with fabric making cable more microphonic (touching and rubbing "sounds" travel along cable more noticeably.


if the sleeve is tight, yes. If slightly less than tight, not that much.


----------



## Moses4188

Allanmarcus said:


> if the sleeve is tight, yes. If slightly less than tight, not that much.



It also depends on the used material of the sleeve.


----------



## Hubbard0

I built a couple 3.5mm aux cables for in the car. This was mostly just a test run before I make RCAs for a car stereo install.






Gepco 61801EZ, 550 Paracord, Rean NYS 231BG connectors





Gepco 61801EZ, 550 Paracord, VizGiz (Amazon) connectors


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Very nice work!


----------



## Moses4188 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hubbard0 said:


> I built a couple 3.5mm aux cables for in the car. This was mostly just a test run before I make RCAs for a car stereo install.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GR8 BR8 M8


----------



## BowWazoo

Is this the right one for a Sennheiser hd800s?

https://m.reichelt.de/kabelstecker-b-serie-0b-2-polig-lemo-fgg0b302-p213263.html

LEMO FGG0B302


----------



## Moses4188

BowWazoo said:


> Is this the right one for a Sennheiser hd800s?
> 
> https://m.reichelt.de/kabelstecker-b-serie-0b-2-polig-lemo-fgg0b302-p213263.html
> 
> LEMO FGG0B302



Looks like no but on ebay You can get a lot of them:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr..._TitleDesc=0&_osacat=0&_odkw=hd+800+connector


----------



## BowWazoo

Thx


----------



## BowWazoo

4 pole, 2,5mm Jack to 4 pole mini-XLR




 

Like last time: 

a only 3mm thin, super-soft, B&W Signature Cable.
Because the perfect headphone cable, must be almost imperceptible to me


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Nice and clean


----------



## demevalos

My first shot at an HD 6XX cable  learned a lot of valuable information doing this one, looking forward to trying a balanced version in the near future!

Mogami w2893 sleeved in 550 and 275 paracord, terminated with a 1/4 inch to be used with my Magni 2 and D30 stack


----------



## BowWazoo

As usual: 
2.5mm 4pole Jack. 
Ballanced.
B&W Signature Cable.
This time for the Sennheiser HD800


----------



## doublek79

This is exactly what I’m looking for. Grey and green .  May I ask about what was used in making them?  Total newb here


----------



## doublek79

This is exactly what I’m looking for. Grey and green .  May I ask about what was used in making them?  Total newb here


----------



## BowWazoo

One for the Nightowl, to 4 pole XLR. Ballanced.


----------



## Moses4188

BowWazoo said:


> As usual:
> 2.5mm 4pole Jack.
> Ballanced.
> B&W Signature Cable.
> This time for the Sennheiser HD800



You can start to sell those cables - they look really professional


----------



## Fasterball

BowWazoo said:


> One for the Nightowl, to 4 pole XLR. Ballanced.


What cable are you using?


----------



## BowWazoo

The B&W Signature.
It's only 3mm thin. Super soft, and flexible.
I love it


----------



## Firschi

Focal Elegia bridle


----------



## Moses4188

I think that we are missing here some quality coaxial interconnects so here is one from me 

I used it for my HTPC because I needed some flexible interconnect between my TV card and a new galvanic isolator. 
The cable is some polish YWDXpek HD-1000 FHDTV 75Ω cable with noname f-connectors and Viablue 44310 braiding.


----------



## ThanosD

Here is a cable I made for a pair of IEMs, I am making. Unfortunately I couldn't go with metal mmcx plugs, cause I needed this kinda 45° angle, and couldn't find any. Btw, it's my first cable.


----------



## Feilong4

I wanted to make a cable that complemented the MDR-1AM2's aesthetics - I went with Norne Audio's SPC DIY wires; the wires feel very nice and supple. I used a generic black TRS 3.5mm plug that was slim enough to fit in the jack on the headphone end. I used the shell on a Amphenol KS3PB-AU (for the all black look) and the plug on a Amphenol KS3PC-AU (since it's got an extended collar so I can plug it in my phone with its case but only comes in satin nickel). I didn't see a black version of the plug with the extended collar.

I quite like how it turned out!


----------



## raybies

Firschi said:


>


Where can I buy the cable? Don't need the splitter or terminals.
Thanks.


----------



## Firschi

You cannot buy the cable part since I built it myself


----------



## raybies (Dec 31, 2018)

Firschi said:


> You cannot buy the cable part since I built it myself


So you make the sleeve, copper/silver? I've only found copper wire, but no sleeved wire apart from toxic cables.
To avoid confusion I'm just after the wire... Litz 24AWG with either silk or cotton sleeve.


----------



## Firschi

Okay, I misunderstood you there. I use AWG26 high purity silver plated copper with teflon jacket. The sleeve is made out of nylon. Sleeving has to be done manually.


----------



## legopart (Jan 2, 2019)

I replaced all my nylon sleeves to cotton one:
I buy the quality one from here
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Flat-Waxed-Cotton-Shoe-Laces-Dress-Shoelace-Coloured-leather-Bootlace-8mm-Wide/222409591649?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=521279153256&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649





I cut the ends.

I make only short cables, If I need something longer then I combine two of them (with shrinking tube between)

The fat blue from this mix:
the thin still using the nylon


----------



## Eddie C (Jan 16, 2019)

I recently bought THIS wire to play with as I always had a fetish for copper colored cables



Twisting pairs (L+, R+) and 4 to ground for an 8 strand braid

 

I have to say 8 strand round braid is no joke. I can do a 4 strand round braid blindfolded, but 8 strand I have spent several hours. As I kept accidentally pulling an extra wire and ruining the sequence. I have unbraided and braided from scratch roughly 6-7 times.

I followed THIS tutorial by the way



After several hours (worked through the new years countdown until 4AM) here is the result:





I made a mistake again towards the end of completing the 8 strand braid so y-split is about 2 inches lower than I planned for. This wire is about 19 AWG so it hefty and no joke (+real pain to solder onto the MMCX pins) I'm not sure whether I want to keep it for IEM use or my W1000X yet, I feel very self-fulfilled completing this cable!!

Things to add are:
- Wire is microphonic due to teflon coating
-8 strand of 19AWG is overkill and I would recommend 24AWG or smaller
-I have my eyes on the Norne Audio wire, unfortunately there were no holiday discounts


----------



## BowWazoo

One for the isine


----------



## nialloreilly

Congrats the braiding looks first class.


----------



## legopart (Jan 12, 2019)

Adapters 
+ 4p XLR M to 4p XLR F , with silver plated cable 1:1 connector (only for the taste of silver plated cable)
+ STR to 4p XLR (squashed too much accidentally )


----------



## blackdragon87

Firschi said:


> You cannot buy the cable part since I built it myself


that cable looks really good, nice work on it


----------



## Surgut2006

Connectors for Fitear made of connectors for HD650


----------



## Shilohsjustice

Recent cable build, 2 pin using 28 awg silver tinned copper wire.


----------



## darmanastartes

Shilohsjustice said:


> Recent cable build, 2 pin using 28 awg silver tinned copper wire.



I'm always so impressed by people who can braid IEM cables.


----------



## wolkegeist

Recable Grado SR80 with a twisted pair for LR and 4 strands wire for ground.
Recable VE Monk with 4 strands silver cable, and paracord wrapping.
I intended to wrap the Grado Cable too but I think it looks awesome on its own so I leave it alone.
Connectors was standard ones that I found at local store. Those fancy connectors  are ridiculously expensive here, so I chose the potato looking ones that are cheap.


----------



## zmhaha (Jan 19, 2019)

Had a DIY project done (not by myself). basically got all major brand headphone cables and adapters done with this wire. went with adapter approach as these wires can get very expensive and can't afford to go with all 8 braids full length..

I sourced all components in China, and commissioned a cable maker there who I have dealt with many times for years to do the soldering.  I have good reasons to believe the wire's manufacturer is the source for several well known brand names, but can't be certain for 100%.

For the copper one:
each wire consists about 500 strands 7n occ copper (they also call it single crystal OCC, not sure if its a thing). For a 4 wire braid, its get pretty thick for IEM but look and sound great!
All strands are individually insulated but not sure about which type of Litz geometry is used.
Last picture has the PW NO.5 on the left for comparison (im not saying they made PW's wires...i just happen to have this cable at hand).

For the silver one:
8 wire round braid (paid more for an extra dense braid)
each wire consists about 100 strands 7n (not sure if this is true) OCC pure silver.
I am unsure if the strands are insulated individually.

can't wait testing them out more thoroughly.

P.S:
bad choice on the IEM cable slider on my part.. the cables are too thick, they can barely slide..not without risk damaging the jacket. well..never use them anyway, a shinny button would not hurt.


----------



## legopart

zmhaha said:


>


Really good job!
but I still can't understand why so much not necessarily adapters for the headphones.
You could create enough long cable  for each of the 7 headphones.
I still cant understand why people create this dual out-come  cables that you have to rest and feel them on your shoulders.

but, still it's a great work!


----------



## zmhaha (Jan 19, 2019)

legopart said:


> Really good job!
> but I still can't understand why so much not necessarily adapters for the headphones.
> You could create enough long cable  for each of the 7 headphones.
> I still cant understand why people create this dual out-come  cables that you have to rest and feel them on your shoulders.
> ...



The 6 pair of headphone adapters and other 12 adapters, all together took 17 meter of the copper wire (after 4 wire braiding).

If I had gone with full blown cable for each headphone, a 2 meter 8 wire braid would take about 18 meter of the copper wire.... times 6... 
these wires are expensive already, unbiraded.. can't afford going that way.


----------



## legopart

zmhaha said:


> The 6 pair of headphone adapters and other 12 adapters, all together took 17 meter of the copper wire (after 4 wire braiding).
> 
> If I had gone with full blown cable for each headphone, a 2 meter 8 wire braid would take about 18 meter of the copper wire.... times 6...


do you twisted the cables by yourself ?


----------



## zmhaha (Jan 19, 2019)

legopart said:


> do you twisted the cables by yourself ?



No. the braid was done by the wire seller at extra cost. The labor is not expensive there. Like $20-$25 to braid a 1.5meter one.
But basically they did not charge me anything for the wire braiding because I bought like 50 meters of their TOTL product all at once.

I basically just do the shopping, wires, connectors, etc.. and all the communications.. 
all actual cable making are done by my cable maker and the wire seller. Took me about a week to get everything together, like figuring out what I want, which style, etc..
Another 3 days for my cable maker to solder like 50 joints.. Then 3 days of DHL express, these chunk of metal arrived today.


----------



## legopart (Jan 19, 2019)

zmhaha said:


> The 6 pair of headphone adapters and other 12 adapters, all together took 17 meter of the copper wire (after 4 wire braiding).
> 
> If I had gone with full blown cable for each headphone, a 2 meter 8 wire braid would take about 18 meter of the copper wire.... times 6...
> these wires are expensive already, unbiraded.. can't afford going that way.


I decently understand you, I put the same connection on many headphones and plan to make it on more.
I just wanted to adjust one cable for all .
and many say me that the better way is to buy new one expensive that accept all the option with balanced unplugged cable
































This is my first prototype
after that I create my most loved  balanced cable




then mode the original ones to this connector





Firs  nylon sleeve mod













Second sleeve with cheap bad quality laces mod





Last sleeve replaced with cotton waxed laces mod, where I could





The global cables almost the same


It not so necessary to follow my cables history, but thanks to this thread I can


----------



## zmhaha

yea man... Yesterday, my desk was a complete mess with all the cables from 6 pairs of headphones hanging down there... now its completely free.

I wish I had the determination to rescoket all the headphones... but i don't...


----------



## legopart

zmhaha said:


> yea man... Yesterday, my desk was a complete mess with all the cables from 6 pairs of headphones hanging down there... now its completely free.
> 
> I wish I had the determination to rescoket all the headphones... but i don't...


On most (if not on them all) of them this impossible! 

my headphones cheaper the your's and not having this functions of unplugged cables like yours ...


----------



## kingkikapu

Sweet Jesus look at all of those furutech connectors! Total baller 

Was the wire from Wan Lung?


----------



## Pingupenguins

zmhaha said:


> Had a DIY project done (not by myself). basically got all major brand headphone cables and adapters done with this wire. went with adapter approach as these wires can get very expensive and can't afford to go with all 8 braids full length..
> 
> I sourced all components in China, and commissioned a cable maker there who I have dealt with many times for years to do the soldering.  I have good reasons to believe the wire's manufacturer is the source for several well known brand names, but can't be certain for 100%.
> 
> ...




Damn super clean stuff, and like kingkikapu said, I can't even afford to put so much furutech on my gear!


----------



## kingkikapu

Hey Brian how does the silk sleeving do when used around traditional wire instead of your silk wrapped stuff?

I have some Neotech 24 awg left over and am curious to put it in some silk.


----------



## Pingupenguins

kingkikapu said:


> Hey Brian how does the silk sleeving do when used around traditional wire instead of your silk wrapped stuff?
> 
> I have some Neotech 24 awg left over and am curious to put it in some silk.



Definitely not the best option because the XLPE insulation is typically the limiting factor, but I've enjoyed it on some of the test cables I've done over the years. It's very unique. If you can get your hands on a solder pot though, I would highly recommend trying Litz out.


----------



## kingkikapu

I’ve got a solder pot and a bar of 4% silver kester solder. I have some silver litz kicking around as well. Nice stuff. Pricey, but nice. Hard to beat.


----------



## Pingupenguins

kingkikapu said:


> I’ve got a solder pot and a bar of 4% silver kester solder. I have some silver litz kicking around as well. Nice stuff. Pricey, but nice. Hard to beat.



Thats the good stuff! Yeah it can be, just need to know where to look.


----------



## demevalos (Feb 13, 2019)

Two new cables from this weekend. Balanced 4 pin XLR to HD 650/6XX/600 connectors, sleeved in paracord with heatshrink at the Y split. And then a 4 pin XLR to TRS 6.35mm.

Update 2/13 - This cable was sold. I take commissions if anyone is interested.


----------



## Kopfkraut

zmhaha said:


>



I absolutely LOVE the modular system and I hope to create something similar for myself at some point. Brilliant stuff. I'd probably move the termination to just below the split though so you don't have two separate little cables for every headphone connector.


----------



## Firschi




----------



## Shilohsjustice

(2) custom IEM cables and (1) jumper cable for travel. All made with 28awg silver coated copper wire. 1 is 8 cables braided the other 2 are 4 cables braided.


----------



## GavinW

Hi, this is my first post. These are my Sony MDR-CD280s. I've had these for almost 20 years, and decided they needs some updating. The new cable is twisted pair silver coated OFC cable covered in paracord with the inner removed. I also measured the impedance between 20 Hz and 100 KHz, with the new cable it is 2 ohm less.


----------



## Firschi

fancy se to bal adapters


----------



## legopart (Feb 4, 2019)

The impossible mission done.
8mm cable into mini-XLR 4pin, and then 2 cables of 8mm inside the 4p xlr connector.
my first dual sided mini-XLR cable

*cable ordered from here
https://www.ebay.com/itm/England-Copper-Wire-For-DIY-RCA-XLR-Interconnect-Audio-Cable-hifi-2core/232436341033?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=531733570179&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649









(forgot the sleeve ... somebody kill me  )

The quality not improved...

I really starts to understand that from some point the size of the conductor doesn't really matter


----------



## Shroomalistic

My first go at a custom cable


----------



## Firschi




----------



## demevalos

I didn't really know where else to put this, but lo-and-behold, my newest creation



DT 990 600ohm, modded with a 4 pole 3.5mm jack, allowing them to be balanced. Topped off with a TRRS 3.5mm male to Neutrik 4 pin XLR.

This was done for a client, and even easier than a standard 3 pole mod!

If this doesn't fit here let me know and I'll find a spot for it.


----------



## legopart

demevalos said:


> I didn't really know where else to put this, but lo-and-behold, my newest creation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like unplugged modes!
I like this DT990 mod.
now you can create how much cables that you want for it!

I only planning how to do this mod on my beyerdynamic headphones... my modes is harder, with 4pin mini-xlr  ... really hard) - sometimes ask myself why I not decide to use 3.5mm mode 



do the cable fill stable? to you fill it on your shoulder ?


----------



## demevalos

It feels very stable in the jack. This particular 3.5mm TRRS is very tight, so no worries about it moving around or anything. And no, you don't feel the cable on your shoulder, it's a flexible enough paracord where you can move it pretty much anywhere you want it to go.


----------



## beardz

I've been watching this thread for a while now, so i think it's about time for me to add something to it... 
Amphenol RCA interconnects sleeved in 550 paracord, made from Canare L-4E6S.


----------



## Firschi

I like that style, beardz!


----------



## demevalos




----------



## Shroomalistic

My first braid,  using Gotham gac-3


----------



## beardz

Shroomalistic said:


> My first braid,  using Gotham gac-3


Looks sleek! 
What kind of right-angle plug did you use? I've tried quite a few with my Mad Dogs, and none of them fit... 
P.S. That kind of looks like an Oyaide now that I think about it


----------



## Shroomalistic

beardz said:


> Looks sleek!
> What kind of right-angle plug did you use? I've tried quite a few with my Mad Dogs, and none of them fit...
> P.S. That kind of looks like an Oyaide now that I think about it


https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32945821545.html


----------



## beardz

Shroomalistic said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32945821545.html


Thanks! I’ll be sure to stock up on those!


----------



## reevos

Firschi said:


> I like that style, beardz!


What is the build list for this Firschi? They look awesome. I don't need new cables for my iems, but dang...


----------



## gordec

I'm thinking about start making my own cables. What's the best guide to start with? I want to do make a 4pin xlr with 2.5 connectors for Hifiman. Thx.


----------



## Shroomalistic

Good place to start is here
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread.676402/

another good link
https://sites.google.com/marcusfamily.info/diynotes/home/suppliers


----------



## raybies (Feb 9, 2019)

*The OverKill








*
Materials:

Cable (shielded 6N OCC / 6N OCCS): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MPS...able-DIY-earphone-wire-audio/32762941590.html
Solder (SN95.5 AG3.8 CU0.7): https://au.rs-online.com/web/p/solders/4364926/
Sleeving (4mm paracord): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...amping-Climbing-Camping-Rope/32948107286.html
1/4" plug (viablue): https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2-x-Via...3mm-Stereo-30548-Cinch-Jack-Tool/172878315944
3.5mm plugs (Pearstone Locking 1/8" TRS Connector): https://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=email&A=details&Q=&sku=823882&is=REG
Heat Shrink
Build time: 2hrs, but I had to do the orange sleeving 2x bcos I didn't measure 1st accurately and then 2nd time it didn't cover the same length as the black (short by ~4cm).

LCR measurement 1m cable: My LCR/ESR meter is either acting up and/or I forgot how to use it.

inductance (L): N/A
capacitance(C): N/A
resistance (R): N/A


----------



## demevalos

Found new style connectors, these are amazing. The black part is a barrel that you slide over the cable before soldering the connectors, and they have a strain relief built in. And I think they look cool as ****.


----------



## Kulgrinda

Made this cable according to VH audio recipe. Sounds nice, but is very sturdy and not recommended for tight spaces. Pure silver 28 AWG wire in silk sleeving, teflon inner core, teflon plumber's tape wrapping and regular nylon braided sleeve. And to complement the whole setup - screw-on Viablue connectors.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Kulgrinda said:


> Made this cable according to VH audio recipe. Sounds nice, but is very sturdy and not recommended for tight spaces. Pure silver 28 AWG wire in silk sleeving, teflon inner core, teflon plumber's tape wrapping and regular nylon braided sleeve. And to complement the whole setup - screw-on Viablue connectors.



Curious where you got teflon tape. All the plumber's tape now-a-days is made from PTFE.


----------



## Kulgrinda

Allanmarcus said:


> Curious where you got teflon tape. All the plumber's tape now-a-days is made from PTFE.


Isn't Teflon a registered trademark but in reality the same thing as PTFE? I used regular plumber's tape, sorry for confusion if I used teflon in the wrong context


----------



## reevos

Kulgrinda said:


> Isn't Teflon a registered trademark but in reality the same thing as PTFE? I used regular plumber's tape, sorry for confusion if I used teflon in the wrong context


Per wikipedia: Polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE) is a synthetic fluoropolymer of tetrafluoroethylene that has numerous applications. The best known brand name of PTFE-based formulas is _Teflon_™


----------



## legopart (Feb 14, 2019)

Kulgrinda said:


> Made this cable according to VH audio recipe. Sounds nice, but is very sturdy and not recommended for tight spaces. Pure silver 28 AWG wire in silk sleeving, teflon inner core, teflon plumber's tape wrapping and regular nylon braided sleeve. And to complement the whole setup - screw-on Viablue connectors.


Do this cable better quality from a regular ?
where you bought it ?


----------



## legopart

legopart said:


> The impossible mission done.
> 8mm cable into mini-XLR 4pin, and then 2 cables of 8mm inside the 4p xlr connector.
> my first dual sided mini-XLR cable
> 
> ...


I will call this cable "Giant #1"


----------



## Allanmarcus

reevos said:


> Per wikipedia: Polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE) is a synthetic fluoropolymer of tetrafluoroethylene that has numerous applications. The best known brand name of PTFE-based formulas is _Teflon_™


Oops, thanks. I learned me something today.


----------



## Kulgrinda

legopart said:


> Do this cable better quality from a regular ?
> where you bought it ?


What is a regular cable?  Pure silver sounds different than copper or silver-plated copper. I like the sound, but it is for you to decide, everybody hears differently. I purchased cable from aliexpress. I think even better quality would be Mundorf silver cable from hificollective, I'll try it for my next build.


----------



## Firschi




----------



## honeyjjack

zmhaha said:


> Had a DIY project done (not by myself). basically got all major brand headphone cables and adapters done with this wire. went with adapter approach as these wires can get very expensive and can't afford to go with all 8 braids full length..
> 
> I sourced all components in China, and commissioned a cable maker there who I have dealt with many times for years to do the soldering.  I have good reasons to believe the wire's manufacturer is the source for several well known brand names, but can't be certain for 100%.
> 
> ...


Could you tell us where you got the wire? Would love to give them a try


----------



## legopart

new 2 pairs of RCA cable and one Coaxial (RCA) cable for the receiver.
+  cut straps
+  new DIY cable for headphones


----------



## Firschi

power cords for my STAX amps


----------



## Klots

Mogami 2893 + silver techflex nylon


----------



## legopart

Firschi said:


> power cords for my STAX amps


Do Stax require the Ground connection?
it makes some noisy environment on my headphones (even on the the regular headphone amp/dac that connected to this amp).
I have only SRM-1 amp.


----------



## Firschi

That happens because in STAX amps power ground and signal ground are connected. I used another piece of wire to connect my PCs ground and the GND screw on the back side of the stax amps. Kills the noises completely.


----------



## GavinW

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> [size=large]MINI TO MINI CONNECTOR[/size]
> 
> TOP
> Sleeve: Teflon
> ...


Those Neutrik plugs are good value for money, I've been using some for years without any problems.


----------



## Myoilu (Mar 14, 2019)

Jumped in and made my first (serious) headphone cable. Didn't like the idea of stacking adapters, so I built in exchangeable ends with mini-xlr. Coincidently, also my first balanced headphone cable, since I now have a balanced source.
Wire - Mogami quad 2534, stripped and braided using kumihimo disc.
Headphone Connection - Amphenol 3.5mm black/gold
Mid-cable connection - REAN tiny-XLR
Source Connection - Neutrik right-angle 3.5mm / 2.5mm TRRS from Aneas on Amazon.
I also plan on making a 4pin full XLR but since I don't have an amp with the connection, it can wait.


----------



## demevalos (Mar 14, 2019)

Tried my hand at braiding


----------



## Mr. Olinad

demevalos said:


> Tried my hand at braiding



Where can I find this Sennheiser connector?
Tks


----------



## demevalos

Mister Olinad said:


> Where can I find this Sennheiser connector?
> Tks



eBay!
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112783917994


----------



## kingkikapu




----------



## hanihanhan

First try at a MMCX iem cable. Used a Mogami w2929 wire. I tried to paracord it but couldn't get it through..


----------



## Firschi




----------



## Firschi




----------



## ThanosD

Firschi said:


>


Nice cable. How did you make those Y splitters?


----------



## Firschi

Heat-shrink tubing and tightly wrapped sleeves around it


----------



## ThanosD

Firschi said:


> Heat-shrink tubing and tightly wrapped sleeves around it


Did you use glue to secure the sleeves on the heat shrink?


----------



## legopart (Apr 15, 2019)

Planning to create unplugged mount for most of my headphones.
This is my first testing.
I mod this headphones to work good with "l*eft sided cable*" as same as "*double sided cable* " (the top cable between the caps (that goes through the headband) connect the right driver to the mount)
I use the most  fat cable that I found to this version, to check if they improve the quality.
Most of the headphones will receive the 4pin mini-xlr cables, but the smallest one will receive the 4pole TRRS 3.5mm mount.
I tilt the mount a little bit to the front/top to make the cable fill more comfort.
*sorry for the quality

TRRS 3.5mm


















mini XLR 4pin























*I not have enough free time, but I want to apply this connector to the most of my headphones.
*I want to post/ or hope that someone post and open a thread about "Mounting mod for headphones"
And yes, I plan to create all of my my headphones as this two,  to function on the one side (left) and as both sides (left and right) (with the specific cable)

If you accidentally plug the left-sided cable to the Right side you will hear only the Left channel but only on the Right side cap
If you accidentally switch side on the dual-sided cable, it will still function, the same side that you connect the cable will function.


----------



## Firschi

ThanosD said:


> Did you use glue to secure the sleeves on the heat shrink?



Yes, indeed, I do


----------



## ThanosD

Firschi said:


> Yes, indeed, I do


Great, thanks a lot


----------



## RestlessZombi (Apr 24, 2019)

My second replacement cable I have made, my first from scratch. For Sennheiser HD650.. Silver Plated Copper PTFE 24AWG. 4 cables per side. Silver Solder. Not sure if I should have covered it in cord though? Didn't feel like hiding the pattern. Wire and Parts are from oidiosound.co.uk


----------



## Allanmarcus (Apr 29, 2019)

Heres's my latest cable:




A simple HD600/650 cable made with Sommer Cable SC-Square 4-Core MKII. The cable can be purchased in the US at Have Inc ($0.77/foot). Have Inc charges a ridiculous $14.20 for shipping, so, ug. You might be able to get it from jed.larson@sommercable.com for the same price, but cheaper shipping. 

What drew me to the SC-Square cable is strand count. 102 strands per conductor to make 24AWG. I don't know why, but that caught my eye.

At any rate, the cable is simple and flexible. It's stock to the Y, then two connectors to each cup, sleeved with nylon multifilament. The connectors are $13 from ebay and are pretty slick.

I need to remember that 18" is probably too long from the connector to the Y.


----------



## tomb

Allanmarcus said:


> Heres's my latest cable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I recently ordered a half dozen of those Sennheiser connectors from the guy on ebay.  They're vastly superior to the plastic red and black ones.  He also sells among the best and least expensive HD800 connectors, too.


----------



## ZYReady

My three best DIY cables so far.


----------



## Firschi

black'n'chocolate cable for Audeze LCD series


----------



## demevalos

Allanmarcus said:


> Heres's my latest cable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you link that nylon multifilament you used? I ordered one type on ebay, and it took a month to show up and was not as flexible or nice as I was hoping. I've been looking for one that's nice and soft, and reduces microphonics if possible.


----------



## CoiL (May 10, 2019)

Self-sleeved, self-braided, self soldered ~2.1m headphone cable for Fidelio X1.
Impedance <100mOhm

~17m 0.04x180 Type 1 copper Litz enveloped in polyester/silk
8x 2m transparent (PO) polyolefin shrink tube
2x Neutrik/Rean NYS231BG 3.5mm TRS jacks
1x Neutrik/Rean NYS228BG 6.3mm TRS jack

Total price = ~19,5 $ / ~17.4 €

Edit: Added comparison pic to KPE stock cable:





More information about cable flexibility and materials can be found here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/diy...comments-thread.676402/page-588#post-14946534


----------



## imas69

ZYReady said:


> My three best DIY cables so far.


Really nice work, in the first cable did you twist it yourself and then add clear heatshrink or is it something else, please could you tell me which
wire etc as I would like to make a see through cable exactly like that one, thank you in advance.


----------



## ThanosD

CoiL said:


> Self-sleeved, self-braided, self soldered ~2.1m headphone cable for Fidelio X1.
> Impedance <100mOhm
> 
> ~17m 0.04x180 Type 1 copper Litz enveloped in polyester/silk
> ...


Damn, that's gorgeous. From where did you get the cable? 2.1m*8 is 17 meters of cable, the price seems very low, not even considering the plugs.


----------



## RestlessZombi

ThanosD said:


> Damn, that's gorgeous. From where did you get the cable? 2.1m*8 is 17 meters of cable, the price seems very low, not even considering the plugs.



He outlined where he got the parts in this post : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/diy...comments-thread.676402/page-588#post-14944456


----------



## imas69

Could anyone please tell me if I wanted to make a cable for my AKG 712 could I just use two wires or does it have to have a shield for grounding, if so
could I just use a third wire for the ground rather than a shielded 2 core cable. The headphone end connector is 3 pin mini xlr.


----------



## demevalos

imas69 said:


> Could anyone please tell me if I wanted to make a cable for my AKG 712 could I just use two wires or does it have to have a shield for grounding, if so
> could I just use a third wire for the ground rather than a shielded 2 core cable. The headphone end connector is 3 pin mini xlr.



A ground is necessary. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe you can use the cable shielding as a ground without consequence.


----------



## imas69

I would rather used a stripped down cable and do away with the shield so could I use another piece of the wire as a ground or does it have to be 
the shield, thanks for answering.


----------



## demevalos

imas69 said:


> I would rather used a stripped down cable and do away with the shield so could I use another piece of the wire as a ground or does it have to be
> the shield, thanks for answering.



Another piece of cable is preferable. I'd say for future reference, use cable that has at least 3 wires inside. The most common is Canare starquad or mogami w2893, both have 4 wires inside.


----------



## imas69

Excellent, music to my ears, thank you


----------



## RestlessZombi

demevalos said:


> A ground is necessary. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe you can use the cable shielding as a ground without consequence.



Yes you can use the Shielding as a ground, though i have heard from a lot of sources that you should only connect it to one end of the cable (usually the source device end) as you will create a ground loop otherwise which will basically act like an Aerial for interference.


----------



## ThanosD

RestlessZombi said:


> He outlined where he got the parts in this post : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/diy...comments-thread.676402/page-588#post-14944456


Thanks a lot!


----------



## CoiL (May 10, 2019)

ThanosD said:


> Damn, that's gorgeous. From where did you get the cable? 2.1m*8 is 17 meters of cable, the price seems very low, not even considering the plugs.


You got Your answer already from another member  And btw, I paid ~14$ for 40m. I have over half of it left which I will use for making 4-strand IEM cables, one with mmcx, other with 0.78 2-pin.

Edit: Here is comparison pic to KPE stock cable:


----------



## BerserkZz

Anyone know what kind of wire generally has low microphonics? I just built my first iem cable using mogami w2893 and it has terrible microphonics.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Please use the *DIY Cable Questions and Comments Thread *for questions. This thread is for pictures.


----------



## teknorob23

My first adventures into Headfi DIY. All i can say is i cant believe its taken me 25 year and i'm a confirmed addict.

RCA Interconnect: Neotech NEI-1002 UP-OCC Sliver cable/ ETI Research Kryo Plugs / Hypex Carbon Infused sleeving  (2 layers)
Power Cables X 4: ELEC Audio CS-361 OCC Cable/ Oyaide Silver Plate IEC / MS HD Power Silver Plate UK mains plugs


----------



## BowWazoo

Is this the right one for a AKG k812?

https://m.reichelt.de/kabelstecker-...kk7ed4gIVB4fVCh1drQeMEAkYBCABEgIDovD_BwE&&r=1


----------



## RestlessZombi

BowWazoo said:


> Is this the right one for a AKG k812?
> 
> https://m.reichelt.de/kabelstecker-...kk7ed4gIVB4fVCh1drQeMEAkYBCABEgIDovD_BwE&&r=1



This thread is for Cable Photos, you'll get better answers here.. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread.676402/ 

It does appear correct, but i can't read German to be sure.


----------



## jason41987

Right now I am just looking for cabling.  My choices seem to be either a cable with four conductors inside a plastic shielding that i can use a PET sleeve over, or, get individual conductor wires, and sleeve over the group of however many I need, but I am not sure if the PET will get a good clamp on all of that.


----------



## Dawnrazor (May 15, 2019)

Home Brew with magnet wire one was 26g and in green, the others were 30g,  cotton and or teflon and tech flex.  2.5mm connectors from sennheiser and 3.5mm from neutrix/rean.  Each of the six cables has 2 conductors and a 2.5mm jack on one end and a 3.5mm jack on the other.

One cable had crossed connectors, one a twist with teflon between the conductors and one had parallel with cotton inbetween all wrapped in teflon tape (as parallel as possible):


----------



## imas69

BowWazoo said:


> One for the isine


Would you mind telling what the sleeving that you used is please it looks excellent.


----------



## Firschi




----------



## imas69 (May 20, 2019)

Could someone please tell me what I would need to do to get the twist like this in the main cable, I have tried to contact the original poster but have had no reply, apologies if
I have offended by using the photo and if so I will remove it straight away, anyway I would really like to make a cable like this but am not sure how to do the single wire twist before
the Y. Any explanation is very helpful, thank you.


----------



## RestlessZombi

RestlessZombi said:


> My second replacement cable I have made, my first from scratch. For Sennheiser HD650.. Silver Plated Copper PTFE 24AWG. 4 cables per side. Silver Solder. Not sure if I should have covered it in cord though? Didn't feel like hiding the pattern. Wire and Parts are from oidiosound.co.uk



I decided to cover the cable above in paracord as it wanted it to last and to see if i could improve to microphonics. It did somewhat and the cable could be referred as pretty vivid now too.. 

 

Here are some of the other cables I have made in the last month, the connections might seem a little weird but they were made that way on purpose.


----------



## jason41987 (May 21, 2019)

delete


----------



## CoiL

imas69 said:


> Could someone please tell me what I would need to do to get the twist like this in the main cable, I have tried to contact the original poster but have had no reply, apologies if
> I have offended by using the photo and if so I will remove it straight away, anyway I would really like to make a cable like this but am not sure how to do the single wire twist before
> the Y. Any explanation is very helpful, thank you.


He probably just twisted that part by hand and "locked" both ends (with tape for example) and then used clear shrink tube over it, which shrunken holds twisted cable in place.


----------



## imas69

CoiL said:


> He probably just twisted that part by hand and "locked" both ends (with tape for example) and then used clear shrink tube over it, which shrunken holds twisted cable in place.


Thank you, I guessed that but the twist looks excellent, I'll give it a go, thanks for replying.


----------



## Dawnrazor

imas69 said:


> Could someone please tell me what I would need to do to get the twist like this in the main cable, I have tried to contact the original poster but have had no reply, apologies if
> I have offended by using the photo and if so I will remove it straight away, anyway I would really like to make a cable like this but am not sure how to do the single wire twist before
> the Y. Any explanation is very helpful, thank you.


its pretty easy to get a decent twist with a drill.  Tie the conductors around something like a door knob or clamp in a vice and tie the other end around a drill bit or depending on the size just put the bunch straight in the drill and tighten. Pull so there is some tension.  Then let her rip!  You could use a hand drill if you want to control the twist more if doing additional cable.  I do this with 30g magwire and it works, so normal wire should be no problem.


----------



## Dawnrazor

imas69 said:


> Could someone please tell me what I would need to do to get the twist like this in the main cable, I have tried to contact the original poster but have had no reply, apologies if
> I have offended by using the photo and if so I will remove it straight away, anyway I would really like to make a cable like this but am not sure how to do the single wire twist before
> the Y. Any explanation is very helpful, thank you.


Looking at this closer, I would twist 2 wires together and then repeat.  So you have 2 sets of 2 twisted wires.  Then put the 2 sets together and twist them.  Then untwist  the 2 big sets after the Y


----------



## imas69

Dawnrazor said:


> Looking at this closer, I would twist 2 wires together and then repeat.  So you have 2 sets of 2 twisted wires.  Then put the 2 sets together and twist them.  Then untwist  the 2 big sets after the Y


Thank you, I've sort of managed to do this but now I'm not sure what to use for the clear jacket, I'm thinking clear pe heatshrink as I'm not sure whether teflomn would be too stiff.


----------



## carlman14

Attempt number 2! This time I stuffed as much paracord as I could onto each wire. The microphonics are MUCH better with looser paracord.


----------



## Voxata (Jun 2, 2019)

Latest build for a friend, you know your weave is right when your lengths always end up the same when you are done.


----------



## Firschi




----------



## funch

Ingenious idea for the Y-split.


----------



## viivo (Jun 5, 2019)

Is there a trick to removing the plugs from the Sony MDR-z7 Kimber Kable, or is cutting the wire and resoldering my only option? 

I once tried to coat mine with plastidip which ended in an ugly, globby mess, and I'm sick of looking at my mistake. I'd like to either clean it or paracord it, both of which require de-braiding.

For reference (not my picture): https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10202794.jpg


----------



## Firschi

funch said:


> Ingenious idea for the Y-split.



Thanks mate


----------



## cherylyn

carlman14 said:


> Attempt number 2! This time I stuffed as much paracord as I could onto each wire. The microphonics are MUCH better with looser paracord.



Nice job!


----------



## GavinW (Jun 11, 2019)

New leads for my Sennheiser HD 212. Four wire quad star silver coated oxygen free copper wire covered with paracord. I had to open the holes that original 2.5mm plugs went into in the ear pieces for the new plugs.


----------



## sean-xenos

Extension cable / XLR-adapter for Hifiman HE-1000 SE, I used 2 cords of Sommer Cable Albedo, that has a good synergy with the Hifiman stock cable


----------



## Firschi

Three handcrafted meters of anthracite and neon blue custom cable for Hifiman Arya


----------



## Firschi

Audeze - 2.5m - balanced - solid looking - discreet colors


----------



## imas69

CoiL said:


> Self-sleeved, self-braided, self soldered ~2.1m headphone cable for Fidelio X1.
> Impedance <100mOhm
> 
> ~17m 0.04x180 Type 1 copper Litz enveloped in polyester/silk
> ...


Hi, could you please point in the direction of the braid you used and if there is an instructional video please could you add the link, thank you


----------



## CoiL

imas69 said:


> Hi, could you please point in the direction of the braid you used and if there is an instructional video please could you add the link, thank you


It is simple 8-core "herringbone" braid. Google it  
Youtube:


----------



## imas69

CoiL said:


> It is simple 8-core "herringbone" braid. Google it
> Youtube:



Thank you


----------



## -Hodor-

I made a Cable for my E-MU Teaks: No Y-Split or Heatshrink for a clean look


----------



## -Hodor-




----------



## MadDane

Purdy!


----------



## nereus

Firschi said:


> Audeze - 2.5m - balanced - solid looking - discreet colors



Awesome work Firschi! Are you able to tell me the pin outs of this? I'm planning to do an Audeze balanced cable myself soon.


----------



## MadDane

nereus said:


> Awesome work Firschi! Are you able to tell me the pin outs of this? I'm planning to do an Audeze balanced cable myself soon.



Putting one together as we speak, though, it will be non-balanced and 1/4 TRS plug.


----------



## Firschi

nereus said:


> Awesome work Firschi!



Many thanks 



nereus said:


> Are you able to tell me the pin outs of this?



Sure I am, here it goes:

Mini female XLR left
1 L+
2 L-
3 L-
4 L+

Mini female XLR right
1 R+
2 R-
3 R-
4 R+

Male XLR
1 L+
2 L-
3 R+
4 R-


----------



## -Hodor-




----------



## nereus

Firschi said:


> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent, thank you


----------



## -Hodor-

My first try at making an MMCX Cable. Materials used:

* Neotech UPOCC Litz Wire (26 awg)
* Neutrik Rean NYS231BG Jack
* Generic chinese MMCX Connector and Splitter


----------



## MadDane

Beautiful job!


----------



## Slipmyster




----------



## Firschi




----------



## RestlessZombi

Not to disrespect the cable that comes with the Verum One Headphones, but I thought I would make a Balanced one for it. Maybe a little Overkill for such Low Ohm Planars but I've been of the impression that thicker cables are better in most situations.


----------



## -Hodor-




----------



## imas69

Has anyone had any experience with cosmic-cables.co.uk for buying parts etc, I'm looking to get some wire and was wondering
what the service is like as they have a good selection.


----------



## CoiL

imas69 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with cosmic-cables.co.uk for buying parts etc, I'm looking to get some wire and was wondering
> what the service is like as they have a good selection.


imho too expensive prices per metre.


----------



## imas69

Okay thanks, I thought it was reasonably priced for the quality, what are the cheaper options please.


----------



## Allanmarcus (Sep 2, 2019)

imas69 said:


> Okay thanks, I thought it was reasonably priced for the quality, what are the cheaper options please.


This is a Gallery thread. Pics and compliments only. Use this thread for DIY questions:
*DIY Cable Questions and Comments Thread*

update: from the first post of this thread:
This is the DIY cable gallery. Please post pics of your custom made interconnects, power cords, speaker cables, mini-to-mini cables, mini-rca cables, headphone rewires and anything else relevant. Should make for some fun eyecandy.

*Please keep posts in this thread limited to images and specs of DIY cables and comments relating directly to them.* This is a gallery first and foremost.


People wishing to speak about cables in general, please visit the DIY Cable Question and Comments Thread


----------



## imas69

Sorry


----------



## ashleydoormat

My first two attempts at diy cables during this past month. There's another power cable I made but it's hooked up to my subwoofer and I'm too lazy to take it off for photo. Headphone/iem cables will be my next targets though they look more complicated to solder?


 
RCA connectors and cable from ebay. Looks like knock off but quality is very good for the price I paid!

 
Genuine Neotech stuffs I got from Partsconnexion and Take Five Audio. Cable is NEI-3002 and connectors are DG-201. Moderately priced cable but very thick and difficult to work with (for a newbie like me anyway). Connectors are super solid. Don't know why I need two pairs of interconnects I mostly use 3.5mm to 3.5mm cables lol.


----------



## Zaubertuba (Sep 8, 2019)

Balanced cable for my HD-580 with braided leather sheath and leather "Y"-splits.  My first outing braiding--took me a week of evenings, lol! 

Mogami quad and Amphenol plugs.


----------



## -Hodor-




----------



## imas69

Nice work, where is the copper wire from please.


----------



## Firschi




----------



## Firschi




----------



## Firschi




----------



## -Hodor- (Sep 12, 2019)

Had another go at an MMCX Cable. This time using some nicer connectors and splitter. Still not all the way satisfied, doing the twisted pairs with this wire is annyoing af since its so thin and soft/flexible. But I doubt ill get it much better and its not really noticable when in use.


----------



## -Hodor-

modded set of DT 990s with DIY Cable


----------



## -Hodor-




----------



## IgeNeLL

Picture from my personal project.
I'm not diyer but manager all the aspect


----------



## -Hodor-




----------



## killaHz

Made a black/midnight blue cable to complement my Aeon Flow Closed. Originally I had a Neutrik XLR on the end, but upgraded to the new Eidolic. I was mostly expecting it to just be jewelry, but has proved to be a serious sonic upgrade over the Neutrik. Wire is 22 AWG OCC SPC from Norne. Good stuff.


----------



## nitrokojote

Well, I forgot to post my DIY ventures here. But here's my DIY Hakugei cable for my Etymotic ER2XR.





I used roughly 5.5 metres of Hakugei wire, and did a 4-braid cable for my ER2XR. The wire is Hakugei 5N OCC "Coffee", pure copper wire. 0.83mm OD, with 60 strands. However, the envelope that came with the wire stated it was 7N OCC instead. I suppose I got a free upgrade from the seller. Cable works great, but has a lot of microphonics. Since it's ety, I expected that.


----------



## MTroy (Oct 14, 2019)

Pirate cable :
26awg Neotech 7N upocc (not litz) + some standard mmcx sockets and poly-jacks
able to test any hardware whithout changing my cable !
many plugs extension coming soon for headphones.


----------



## nahpungnome

Got annoyed using the XLR to 1/4 adapter on my BasX A100 for my HE6se.  So I decided to make a XLR to banana plug cable.  This was my first time making a whole cable end to end, including the braiding.  I used 16 awg OFC speaker wire, so it was quite the pain in the butt to braid and cumbersome to deal with in general as one could imagine, but I wanted a thicker look.


----------



## legopart (Oct 17, 2019)

nahpungnome said:


> Got annoyed using the XLR to 1/4 adapter on my BasX A100 for my HE6se.  So I decided to make a XLR to banana plug cable.  This was my first time making a whole cable end to end, including the braiding.  I used 16 awg OFC speaker wire, so it was quite the pain in the butt to braid and cumbersome to deal with in general as one could imagine, but I wanted a thicker look.


In which case can I use speaker amp for headphones connection ?
if you know, the negative (-) on the speaker amp is the same one for all of the connectors (except if you using mono-blocks for each channel)

so only planars can used the speaker amp power ?

*in addition tried to twist the cable like this without successes


----------



## nahpungnome

legopart said:


> In which case can I use speaker amp for headphones connection ?
> if you know, the negative (-) on the speaker amp is the same one for all of the connectors (except if you using mono-blocks for each channel)
> 
> so only planars can used the speaker amp power ?
> ...



Depends on the power of the amp, but on my BasX A100, I've used my HE6se, Auteur, and Elear on the headphone out with bypass, which gives the same amount of power as the speaker connections.  This amp does 50W into 8ohms.  I don't know that I'd try with a more powerful amp except for maybe my HE6 since they can probably handle more power.

With my Auteur and especially my Elear, I can't turn the volume pot without it getting too loud so a more powerful amp could be dangerous. 

As far as your first question, I'm not sure what you mean by the negative terminal on the speaker amp.  For 4 pin XLR it's easy since it's L +/- and R +/- to the corresponding speaker terminals on the amp.


----------



## RestlessZombi

nahpungnome said:


> Depends on the power of the amp, but on my BasX A100, I've used my HE6se, Auteur, and Elear on the headphone out with bypass, which gives the same amount of power as the speaker connections.  This amp does 50W into 8ohms.  I don't know that I'd try with a more powerful amp except for maybe my HE6 since they can probably handle more power.
> 
> With my Auteur and especially my Elear, I can't turn the volume pot without it getting too loud so a more powerful amp could be dangerous.
> 
> As far as your first question, I'm not sure what you mean by the negative terminal on the speaker amp.  For 4 pin XLR it's easy since it's L +/- and R +/- to the corresponding speaker terminals on the amp.



I think that Legopart was pointing out that Speaker amps use a common negative terminal for both Left and Right channel so there is no reason to be wiring the cable as balanced. In other words, the negative connection eventually meet unless you are using mono-block amps where each channel would have a separate amplifier circuit. 

Only a few headphones would be able to take the power of a speaker amp, it depends on their sensitivity rating.


----------



## nahpungnome

RestlessZombi said:


> I think that Legopart was pointing out that Speaker amps use a common negative terminal for both Left and Right channel so there is no reason to be wiring the cable as balanced. In other words, the negative connection eventually meet unless you are using mono-block amps where each channel would have a separate amplifier circuit.
> 
> Only a few headphones would be able to take the power of a speaker amp, it depends on their sensitivity rating.


Ah ok, understood. The reason I did 4 pin XLR is that my cables are all XLR.  Easier to just do it that way, unless there's another way to go from 4 Pin XLR into banana plugs?


----------



## RestlessZombi

nahpungnome said:


> Ah ok, understood. The reason I did 4 pin XLR is that my cables are all XLR.  Easier to just do it that way, unless there's another way to go from 4 Pin XLR into banana plugs?



I'm sure you've done it the better way 

The alternative would only be to connect the 2 and 4 pins together in the XLR plug so that you can run one negative cable to the amp where you can split it again between the channel negative connections. This is just going on the assumption that it is a shared negative later down the line. I feel, as you have done, sticking with balanced connections is the right thing as you have more options for using that cable if something changes later, and i feel its a little safer too.


----------



## nahpungnome

RestlessZombi said:


> I'm sure you've done it the better way
> 
> The alternative would only be to connect the 2 and 4 pins together in the XLR plug so that you can run one negative cable to the amp where you can split it again between the channel negative connections. This is just going on the assumption that it is a shared negative later down the line. I feel, as you have done, sticking with balanced connections is the right thing as you have more options for using that cable if something changes later, and i feel its a little safer too.



Thanks for the explanation!  I certainly appreciate it.


----------



## funch

Some amps use a common ground output, but some do not, so beware of connecting the negative leads together if you don't know.


----------



## nahpungnome

funch said:


> Some amps use a common ground output, but some do not, so beware of connecting the negative leads together if you don't know.


Yeah I'd just do it the way I did it for this cable, + to + and - to -, makes things simpler (and safer).


----------



## krazyxazn (Oct 20, 2019)

Mogami W2333 cable
Rean NYS373 RCA plugs
750 Paracord (Royal Blue)


----------



## killaHz

My workout cable. It reaches far enough to attach the Radsone ES100 to my collar, and that's about it. A lot of blood, sweat, and tears are stuck in the hot glue inside that TRRS plug; building my first CIEM cable was a humbling experience. But the sonic and ergonomic advantages of a rig like this make it all worthwhile.


----------



## Dawnrazor (Nov 10, 2019)

Home brew xlr cables.  Crisscrossed 30g magwire around cotton with some c37 painted on.  All in a techflex sheath.  Only pins 2 and 3 were connected.   Basically an adaptation of Allen Wrights recipe.


----------



## legopart

Dawnrazor said:


> Home brew xlr cables.  Crisscrossed 30g magwire around cotton with some c37 painted on.  All in a techflex sheath.  Only pins 2 and 3 were connected.   Basically an adaptation of Allen Wrights recipe.


Why do you use so thin wires to make this cable?
Its looks like AWG30 thickness, or less


----------



## Dawnrazor

legopart said:


> Why do you use so thin wires to make this cable?
> Its looks like AWG30 thickness, or less


Yep its 30g.   I use them because they are thin and solid core.  Allen Wright in his Cable Cookbook explains why thin solid core is best (next to thin ribbons).  Soundwise they are super clean, fast and spread out the stage and imaging. They excel at PRAT.  FWIW I used a 28g construction as *speaker wires* between my Halo A21s to my Magnepans.  Thick wires blow.  And this is line level so its thin gauge anyhow.  I just got a pack of 38g.  That will be fun to work with!

Anyhow here is a paper on the science behind the thin solidcore:

https://www.stereophile.com/reference/1095cable


----------



## musicinmymind

Matthew420 said:


> My workout cable. It reaches far enough to attach the Radsone ES100 to my collar, and that's about it. A lot of blood, sweat, and tears are stuck in the hot glue inside that TRRS plug; building my first CIEM cable was a humbling experience. But the sonic and ergonomic advantages of a rig like this make it all worthwhile.



Looks great, which cable did you use


----------



## killaHz

musicinmymind said:


> Looks great, which cable did you use



That’s the SPC wire from Norne. 22 AWG OCC, very supple. Most of the problems I had making this cable related to shorts in the wiring, and most of those shorts were created by the fact that the PE sleeve on this wire recedes from heat at a pretty low temperature. The wire sounds and looks great, but definitely requires care and planning.


----------



## Firschi (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## killaHz

Firschi said:


>



Gorgeous. What did you do at the Y-split?


----------



## musicinmymind

Matthew420 said:


> That’s the SPC wire from Norne. 22 AWG OCC, very supple. Most of the problems I had making this cable related to shorts in the wiring, and most of those shorts were created by the fact that the PE sleeve on this wire recedes from heat at a pretty low temperature. The wire sounds and looks great, but definitely requires care and planning.



Thx you, if the sleeve do not hold up, then no go for me. My skills are not that great.
Can you pls suggest something sound great but easy to work with.


----------



## killaHz

musicinmymind said:


> Thx you, if the sleeve do not hold up, then no go for me. My skills are not that great.
> *Can you pls suggest something sound great but easy to work with*.



Unfortunately, no; I just haven’t tried that many varieties of wire. 

I’ve only made 3 cables: one from a Canare mic cable, and two from this wire I got from Norne. I have some fancy wire on the way, that I just bought on AliExpress, but I don’t have any real-world experience with that stuff yet.


----------



## Paladin79 (Nov 11, 2019)

Some of my recent cable work at home, including micro usb. Cotton based sleeving since it is static neutral


----------



## f iDeL

MTroy said:


> Pirate cable :
> 26awg Neotech 7N upocc (not litz) + some standard mmcx sockets and poly-jacks
> able to test any hardware whithout changing my cable !
> many plugs extension coming soon for headphones.



Hi, great job!
Can you please tell me the name of the jacks you used?
I would love to make a cable and be able to change jacks based on equipment.

Thank you.


----------



## legopart

2 (on the left) STR 6.35mm mod them again, using full size STR 6.35mm instead of 3.5mm to 6.35mm adapter 
the two right one is for left sided headphones that used as balanced too (4pin mini xlr and 4pole 3.5mm STTR).


----------



## BenTandBroken

So I’m back again. I have made a few headphone cables and interconnects in the past and posted to this thread. Nothing special, but hey i was proud of them. Figured I’d share some of the simple stuff I’ve been up to since then. First two are a bit boring but the 3rd one was a bit more interesting.

1) A simple TRRS to 4pin XLR adapter.  


2) Another simple TRRS to TRRS. I actually had to drill out the opening of the termination to allow the canare to fit though. But the outcome on this and the first cable was clean imo.   


3) TRRS to Dual 3pin XLR. This one is my pride and joy. I had to “custom” make the barrel for the trrs because nothing I had on hand would allow the two canare cables to enter. Actually wound up using a laser pointer.
     Cut it in half then drilled out the screw in keychain end until it was a friction fit with the TRRS. Removed the paint from the whole thing with my home made media blaster and then sanded cut and polished the whole thing to the best of my ability. I don’t have a buffing wheel so it only as good as I could make it. Friction fit the trrs and threaded brass end (with a bit of heating to expand the brass). Had my Barrel over the wires how you normally would before soldering my connections, hot glue over the connections, and then shrink over that threaded my barrel onto the brass connector and then backfilled the whole thing with hot glue to make it all secure. Pretty happy with the outcome.
 


4) Bonus: Had to reterm a charge cable with usb short notice and had to get creative with a way to stabilize the wire at the terminination. I thought it was pretty neat using a rigid rod and the barrel part of a crimp connector.


----------



## legopart

Waist of time, but I made this adapter 6.35 -> 3.5mm TRS





Don't know if I gonna use it
Planned to make some 6.35 --> 6.35mm extension and for 4pin XLR some extension.


----------



## Dawnrazor

Paladin79 said:


> Some of my recent cable work at home, including micro usb. Cotton based sleeving since it is static neutral


Hey WHere did you get the coton based sleeving?


----------



## Paladin79 (Nov 15, 2019)

It is listed on Amazon and EBay, I will try and post a link tomorrow

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Braided-So...var=441856022951&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

The same product is on Amazon and it comes out of China as well.


----------



## legopart (Nov 18, 2019)

Too much time spent to renew old one  with new sleeve and plugs,
finish today the 2 cables on the left
XLR 4pin plug : to TRRS, Sennheiser, 4pin mini XLR  connectors




The thin and balanced version of this:


legopart said:


> 2 (on the left) STR 6.35mm mod them again, using full size STR 6.35mm instead of 3.5mm to 6.35mm adapter
> the two right one is for left sided headphones that used as balanced too (4pin mini xlr and 4pole 3.5mm STTR).



*got tired to actually color the cable as my first days on modding


----------



## Dawnrazor

Paladin79 said:


> It is listed on Amazon and EBay, I will try and post a link tomorrow
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Braided-Soft-PP-Cotton-Yarn-PET-Expandable-Sleeving-Cable-Wire-Sheath-2-meters/142862715196?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=441856022951&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> The same product is on Amazon and it comes out of China as well.


Thanks dude.


----------



## legopart

Made a purple wires (1 core+shielding) 
Renew a little bit the green one.
Still like more the green massive one.
planning to create a extender for 6.35mm, don't know how much long.


----------



## Paladin79

Dawnrazor said:


> Thanks dude.



Just remember they seem to measure it flat so four mm is nearly big enough for cable about a quarter inch diameter. Their 12 mm is plenty big enough for 1/2 inch or bigger AC cord.


----------



## tmb821

I’d love to say I’m a master cable builder, but in reality I just hacked the stock cables, covered in paracord, and soldered on a new end. 
The interconnects I actually made myself though.


----------



## Whitigir

Lovely! Very very pretty


----------



## Whitigir

It has been a while until I decided to make my cables again.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I'd like to try my hand at cable making. I have my Phillips Fidelio X2's that are easy since the cable plugs into the left cup via a 3.5mm plug. I'd like to recable them with something shorter and just nicer. I have a really cheap cable that I had in my desk drawer that was shorter than stock. Can't say I noticed a difference in audio quality but I'd still like to recable with something a little nicer. 

I also just ordered a pair of the Massdrop HifiMan HE4xx headphones. Again...easy to recable now that they moved from the wonky connector at the cups to a 2.5 or 3.5 plug. Not sure which these will come with. But either way...should be easy.

Question is...what wire and plugs would you recommend? Not trying for anything fancy or high-end. Just something that's solid quality and if it looks cool...bonus. Also...some sources for materials?


----------



## imas69

Which part of the World are you in 
ArmAndHammer


----------



## ArmAndHammer

imas69 said:


> Which part of the World are you in
> ArmAndHammer


USA


----------



## imas69

Try plusaudio or Norne


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Will do. Thanks!


----------



## demevalos

I recommend redco or markertek. Good prices on most things.

Amphenol connectors are my favorite to use so far. Here's my favorite ones:

https://www.redco.com/Amphenol-KS3PB-AU.html

For wiring I've always stuck to my tried and true Mogami w2893:

https://www.redco.com/Mogami-W2893-Miniature-Quad-Microphone-Cable.html


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Anything with a clear jacket that's recommended that's not terribly expensive? I'd like to have that exposed wire (no cloth covering) look but it's not necessary. I just like the way it looks. So far the cables I've found like that are kinda pricey...like in the range of $60-100 for enough cable to do one headphone. I'm looking to do a 5 foot cable. Maybe 6 foot. 100% of my listening is done at my desk so I don't need longer and I think 5 foot is short enough for portable if for some crazy reason I decide to take my headphones with me which I've never done to date. If I want portable I just take my Etymotics and Cmoy. The perfect cable would be transparent black. Only one I've found so far is single strand and $1.65 a foot so that would put me in at like $40 which isn't bad. But I believe what I found is Litz so doesn't that require a solder pot to work with? If so...there's another $25 but at least that's a tool I can keep and use over and over as needed.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Nevermind...the black transparent I found is NOT Litz. I don't even know what that is...lol...I'm new to the whole upgrade cable game. I need to look it up to see if it's something even worth messing with. I don't know if I'm one to buy into the cable snake oil...I don't doubt that quality cable has some benefit over cheap cable and I'm sure cable material probably changes sound to some extent. But I just don't know about all the crazy treatments and coverings and production methods having huge or any benefit or improvements over a standard quality cable. But I've only ever used stock cables so what I know about this stuff could fit on the tip of a 2.5mm plug...lol


----------



## imas69

Litz is just each individual strand is covered in enamel and generally has a cotton core, you need to use the solder pot to remove the enamel from the tips of the wire so that
solder will stick to it, probably best for your first cable to use non litz wire for ease.


----------



## truebuie (Jan 6, 2020)

Here is a tad of my own work here:

https://imgur.com/IOXTR3U
https://imgur.com/zxHBj4T
https://imgur.com/9041gaR
https://imgur.com/hackbIG
https://imgur.com/Wo0Dhg0
https://imgur.com/SpYPedj





Sorry about it being links :| The images were huge. Here's an example of what I mean:


----------



## CoiL

ArmAndHammer said:


> Anything with a clear jacket that's recommended that's not terribly expensive? I'd like to have that exposed wire (no cloth covering) look but it's not necessary. I just like the way it looks. So far the cables I've found like that are kinda pricey...like in the range of $60-100 for enough cable to do one headphone. I'm looking to do a 5 foot cable. Maybe 6 foot. 100% of my listening is done at my desk so I don't need longer and I think 5 foot is short enough for portable if for some crazy reason I decide to take my headphones with me which I've never done to date. If I want portable I just take my Etymotics and Cmoy. The perfect cable would be transparent black. Only one I've found so far is single strand and $1.65 a foot so that would put me in at like $40 which isn't bad. But I believe what I found is Litz so doesn't that require a solder pot to work with? If so...there's another $25 but at least that's a tool I can keep and use over and over as needed.





ArmAndHammer said:


> Nevermind...the black transparent I found is NOT Litz. I don't even know what that is...lol...I'm new to the whole upgrade cable game. I need to look it up to see if it's something even worth messing with. I don't know if I'm one to buy into the cable snake oil...I don't doubt that quality cable has some benefit over cheap cable and I'm sure cable material probably changes sound to some extent. But I just don't know about all the crazy treatments and coverings and production methods having huge or any benefit or improvements over a standard quality cable. But I've only ever used stock cables so what I know about this stuff could fit on the tip of a 2.5mm plug...lol



Check those threads:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...se-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/page-253

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/

Building your own litz cable is not so easy and pretty extreme diy when you do your own sleeving too (know it cuz I`ve done it):


Spoiler: CC1HP (DIY) Litz cable pics


----------



## gurus

Anybody know the part number or where I can get the female lemo connector that mates with the Utopia cable.
Thanks


----------



## Mr. Olinad

gurus said:


> Anybody know the part number or where I can get the female lemo connector that mates with the Utopia cable.
> Thanks


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/which-lemo-connector-for-focal-utopia.872728/
Edit: forget it, it's the male one


----------



## nxxo

truebuie said:


> Here is a tad of my own work here:
> 
> https://imgur.com/IOXTR3U
> https://imgur.com/zxHBj4T
> ...



Nice work. I'd like to be able to do that. Bravo.


----------



## westorc61

Firschi said:


>



Where did you get the wire you used for these?


----------



## Whitigir

gurus said:


> Anybody know the part number or where I can get the female lemo connector that mates with the Utopia cable.
> Thanks


They are just LeMo connectors, you can download the data catalog and figure out what you would need.

anyways, this was done by me a while ago for my Utopia and I saved it up.  This is exactly what you will need for Utopia female .  Price is 1 connector and not a pair

have fun

https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/736-PHG0B302CLLD52


----------



## gurus

Thanks! Appreciate the info.


----------



## Eddie C (Jan 30, 2020)

CEMA Electro Acousti cables are highly recommended in the cheap/bang for buck cables thread. They also sell DIY wire/plugs etc. What caught my eye was their UPOCC litz copper wires in 4-core round braided sections:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007820233.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.71474c4d1onyxA

I reckon its the same wire they use in their mid level cables. For $9.66 USD (1.25m) you have enough wire for a 4 ft iem cable.

Cost about $15 USD in total to make this cable!!! amazing value




Bought 3 x 1.25m, came in a continuous 3.75m


----------



## BronzArr

XLR Male to Female Balanced Cable for SMSU SU-8 to Loxie P20


----------



## -Hodor-




----------



## BronzArr (Feb 24, 2020)

litz 7n occ 16core


----------



## BronzArr




----------



## legopart

BronzArr said:


>



Thanks for sharing!
excellent video and really good job.


----------



## CoiL

BronzArr said:


> litz 7n occ 16core


Beautiful work. What cable did you use?


----------



## Eddie C

My previous post was 4 strand cable : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/diy-cable-gallery.71148/post-15445972

I recently made an 8 strand version of the same cable: 














8strand round braid is easy to make a mistake, ruining the braiding sequence and having to start over again. After 3 tries i finished the whole cable and love how much more premium it feels over the 4 strand version.


----------



## koudairanger

Posted in wrong thread, please ignore.


----------



## doctorjuggles (Mar 14, 2020)

My first ever cable build. I have repaired two or three 3.5mm jacks.
Anyway, I wanted to make a versatile balanced cable for my Verum 1, so I went with a 2.5mm connector and I went for right-angled 3.5mm jacks into the headphones because the angle seemed more ergonomic.
I used an old and unused Senn HD650 cable, hence the weird split leading into the 2.5mm end.
I know it’s not professional looking just yet, but I learned a lot and I think it’s not too bad for a first try...


----------



## beardz

doctorjuggles said:


> My first ever cable build. I have repaired two or three 3.5mm jacks.
> Anyway, I wanted to make a versatile balanced cable for my Verum 1, so I went with a 2.5mm connector and I went for right-angled 3.5mm jacks into the headphones because the angle seemed more ergonomic.
> I used an old and unused Senn HD650 cable, hence the weird split leading into the 2.5mm end.
> I know it’s not professional looking just yet, but I learned a lot and I think it’s not too bad for a first try...


Not too bad indeed! And judging by the pics.. I actually encountered a simlar problem to yours: it's pretty difficult to cut the heatshrink straight (especially the one with glue inside)... and even more so if you you want it to be perfect


----------



## doctorjuggles

beardz said:


> Not too bad indeed! And judging by the pics.. I actually encountered a simlar problem to yours: it's pretty difficult to cut the heatshrink straight (especially the one with glue inside)... and even more so if you you want it to be perfect



Yep, part of the "learned a lot" piece was the heat shrink. I'm still not sure at this stage whether the solution is better heat shrink (do better ones have more "shrinking potential"?) or if I should slide a slightly thinner one over the top, shrink the larger one, then shrink the smaller one over the portion around the cable.
Looking at the way the pros do it, I'm guessing I just need better quality heatshrink


----------



## Turkeysaurus

Hi everyone.  I've been inspired by many of your builds and after weeks of planning, practicing, and gathering materials I decided to make my own cable for my HD6xx headphones. Anyway, here are some pics:







I had about 8 feet of cable to spare so I made a cable to connect my Ifi DAC to the ThX 789:


----------



## koudairanger

Neotech 2001 with neotech nc 06612 plugs!
My school lab was closed, I was forced to buy my own stuff and I only found solder but not clippers to hold them in place, ends up accidentally burned my finger, but all worth it!


----------



## Moses4188

Turkeysaurus said:


> Hi everyone.  I've been inspired by many of your builds and after weeks of planning, practicing, and gathering materials I decided to make my own cable for my HD6xx headphones. Anyway, here are some pics:
> 
> I had about 8 feet of cable to spare so I made a cable to connect my Ifi DAC to the ThX 789:



Nice work! What are those terminal connectors? I bought similar for my HD 25 and they just don't hold the connection


----------



## Turkeysaurus

Moses4188 said:


> Nice work! What are those terminal connectors? I bought similar for my HD 25 and they just don't hold the connection


Thank you.  They are the Furutech FT-2PS-F connectors but I'm not sure if they are compatible with your headphones.  Sorry.


----------



## doctorjuggles

Right, second appearance on this page

After a few repairs and the above re-purposing of an old, unused cable, today I built my first ever cable from scratch with a purpose in mind other than just learning - I wanted a balanced cable for my Eikons with a right-angled XLR plug (suits the ergonomics better).

Again, a few mistakes were made, but this time, while it’s not perfect, it’s a lot closer to where I want to be, so I thought I’d share…


----------



## Turkeysaurus

doctorjuggles said:


> Right, second appearance on this page
> 
> After a few repairs and the above re-purposing of an old, unused cable, today I built my first ever cable from scratch with a purpose in mind other than just learning - I wanted a balanced cable for my Eikons with a right-angled XLR plug (suits the ergonomics better).
> 
> Again, a few mistakes were made, but this time, while it’s not perfect, it’s a lot closer to where I want to be, so I thought I’d share…


Nice job!  I really like the color combination.   You just gave me a good idea with your small shelf and underside headphone holder.


----------



## koudairanger

NEI2001 with aeco XLR, on back panel of questyle 4 stack.


----------



## Turkeysaurus

koudairanger said:


> NEI2001 with aeco XLR, on back panel of questyle 4 stack.


Great looking cables.  I really like those connectors!


----------



## koudairanger

Turkeysaurus said:


> Great looking cables.  I really like those connectors!


Thank you!


----------



## paul_uk_81

I’m re-purposing some old HD650 cables now that I don’t own them. First up is a cable for some Focal Clear headphones.

It uses an old Stefan Audioart Equinox, with an Oyaide 3.5mm connector and some 3.5mm mono jacks (sorry, forget who makes them but I picked up from cosmic cables). It also uses a nice splitter, and a generous amount of heat shrink.

It turned out ok I think. I reduced the length to make it more useful (and I wanted a DIY cable because the Clear stock cable is so firm).





I wanted to get the white heat shrink into the headphone connect but it was slightly too large so left on the outside to denote R channel.

Next up is to have some fun with a cardas Clear light.


----------



## SonnyMarrow

First time making a cable, it's for my Aurorus Borealis.

The min XLR, XLR, 6.3 mm, and the split are all Eidolic. The modular connectors are Hirose HR10. The wire is from Norne.


----------



## paul_uk_81

Finished my PW 1960s replica: Cardas Clear Light 4-wire, Oversized ViaBlue 3.5mm and Y split, and Eidolic 2-pin.

It’s taken me about 6-7 weeks off a few hours here and there to build but very happy with the result. Braiding turned out ok. Only thing I’m not happy with are the 2-pin connectors: they were super difficult to seat with pliers and got a little damaged and aren’t totally flush. I would’ve preferred the screw Oyaide but they weren’t large enough the for 2 cables.

All in all very happy though! Thanks to all the previous advice here, invaluable for assembling (this is my 2nd DIY cable).


----------



## doctorjuggles

Looks great!


----------



## etlouis

New enthusiast here.

What are some well-tested good supplier for DIY iem cables? The 2.5/3.5/4.4 connector, and mmcx/2pin suppliers?


----------



## doctorjuggles

etlouis said:


> New enthusiast here.
> 
> What are some well-tested good supplier for DIY iem cables? The 2.5/3.5/4.4 connector, and mmcx/2pin suppliers?



What country are you in, buddy? 

I've made a few new cables recently which I'll share soon, but I wanted to share this one because I feel its a bit different from the norm... 

Here is my modular build - the jack termination is actually a screw-on set of 2.5mm balanced/3.5mm SE/3.5mm balanced and 4.4mm balanced. No adapters needed anywhere near this baby  

Comments and feedback welcome


----------



## MightBeAlon

I think this is one of my favourite DIY cables, colour-wise. It doesn't match with anything I own, but I really like how this one came out


----------



## etlouis

In terms of raw material suppliers (wire, Y-split, mmcx/2pin, 2.5/3.5/4.4 jack) which ones are good on taobao / aliexpress ?


----------



## MightBeAlon

etlouis said:


> In terms of raw material suppliers (wire, Y-split, mmcx/2pin, 2.5/3.5/4.4 jack) which ones are good on taobao / aliexpress ?



QYFANG have some great options for both Y-splits and source terminations, they're worth checking out at least.


----------



## Eddie C

etlouis said:


> In terms of raw material suppliers (wire, Y-split, mmcx/2pin, 2.5/3.5/4.4 jack) which ones are good on taobao / aliexpress ?



WIRE
I buy the braided sections from aliexpress Electro Acousti: refer to my post HERE





You can buy length by selecting quantity x length and it come in a long continuous section. Saves time on braiding process, and cheap when you consider you are getting 4/8 wires per length (for example 1ft of 4 wires = 4 ft of wire)

2 Pin Connectors

Bought mine from here: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/10set-20pcs...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Plugs

I have been buying plugs from this seller: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/20pcs-Stere...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## caprireds

Mad Max said:


> Nice.
> 
> That reminds me, when I reterminated an American Audio HP700,




how about the sound quality of American Audio HP700 ?


----------



## legopart

Create some adapter for my old amp XLR4pin-> TRS (from quality RCA Cable)
the secend is TRS extender.
unfortunately I had only 4pole connector, so I used it and short the the top 2 pins
made from broken USB IPAD charging cable (+-5V is for GND  and DATA+ DATA- for R+ L+).


----------



## assassin10000

Converted an over ear set to downward wearing.


----------



## legopart

doctorjuggles said:


> What country are you in, buddy?
> 
> I've made a few new cables recently which I'll share soon, but I wanted to share this one because I feel its a bit different from the norm...
> 
> ...





assassin10000 said:


> Converted an over ear set to downward wearing.


What connection do you use for this headphones connector?
, I want to make one too for my IEMs


----------



## assassin10000

legopart said:


> What connection do you use for this headphones connector?
> , I want to make one too for my IEMs



I used these:
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000740249612.html

I also have these on order (from almost a month before the ones above, but those showed up first):
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000040929365.html


----------



## tranhieu

I haven’t built a HD580/HD600/HD650 cable for like 8-9 years. Due to the need for a high impedance ‘phones for trial with the forthcoming OTL tube amp, I grabbed a pair of HD58X and built a balanced cable too. So far so good out of my balanced Dynalo-Dynahi.


----------



## tmb821

Couldn't find a 3.5 to rca in the length that I wanted, so I made my own!


----------



## DaaDaa (Jun 4, 2020)

.............................


----------



## surfgeorge

Just finished this cable - pure silver conductors in Teflon insulator, 8-braid, split into 4-braid from splitter.
Very dynamic, open, fresh and clear. Compared on my modded JVC FD02 to the ALO Pure Silver (not the Litz), the ALO sounds boring, the DIY is like opening the window on a winter day.

Really like the sound and it looks great too.


----------



## MightBeAlon

surfgeorge said:


>



Never thought I'd see that Mojo/Hiby case in use. Are you the guy who made it and put it on Thingiverse?


----------



## surfgeorge (May 31, 2020)

Yes. Been using it for a year and love it!
There should be around 30-40 out in the field
Correction, more than 50...
what I don’t understand is why so few ppl got the design for the transport box. It is the combination that makes it so useful...


----------



## surfgeorge

And another one!
Made from parts bought at QYFANG on Aliexpress.
Wire was sold as "silver foil" conductor but seems to be a silver LITZ conductor (hard to get the wires tinned!) but it sounds good.

Compared to the cable above a bit smoother, warmer, not as dynamic and fast, but very clean, with good soundstage and bass.
I honestly can't make up my mind which one I like better, but they are both really good. Both better than the ALO pure silver and the Nobunaga Yuuzen IMO.


----------



## Ragnorok64 (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm trying to figure out what wire to order. I've seen the suggestion of Mogami W2893 cable for aux cables. That said, a tutorial I saw seemed to include stripping most of the cover off the cable in order to sleeve it in paracord so I'm wondering why I wouldn't just pick some cheaper wire like this stuff or this stuff?

For actual headphone cables, would this 4 core wire from QYfang be adequate?

And yes I did post in the questions and comments thread first but it's been over 24hrs without a response so I figured I'd try my luck here.


----------



## Eddie C

Ragnorok64 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what wire to order. I've seen the suggestion of Mogami W2893 cable for aux cables. That said, a tutorial I saw seemed to include stripping most of the cover off the cable in order to sleeve it in paracord so I'm wondering why I wouldn't just pick some cheaper wire like this stuff or this stuff?
> 
> For actual headphone cables, would this 4 core wire from QYfang be adequate?
> 
> And yes I did post in the questions and comments thread first but it's been over 24hrs without a response so I figured I'd try my luck here.



All the quad mic cables will work, i dont recommend it because stripping the insulation and the copper shielding is a tedious process. The wires are also not not suppled.

Yes the QYfang wire is adequate and cheap, i would recommend it over the mogami/canare route. If you dont mind paying more, I recommend buying wire from CEMA Electro Acousti (click link to view) very supple, litz occ, and come in continuous length (order quantity 4 of 1.25m you receive 5m of wire, not in segments)

My experiences building with this wire:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/diy-cable-gallery.71148/post-15445972
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/diy-cable-gallery.71148/post-15508886


----------



## Ragnorok64 (Jun 4, 2020)

Eddie C said:


> All the quad mic cables will work, i dont recommend it because stripping the insulation and the copper shielding is a tedious process. The wires are also not not suppled.
> 
> Yes the QYfang wire is adequate and cheap, i would recommend it over the mogami/canare route. If you dont mind paying more, I recommend buying wire from CEMA Electro Acousti (click link to view) very supple, litz occ, and come in continuous length (order quantity 4 of 1.25m you receive 5m of wire, not in segments)
> 
> ...


Thanks a heap! That'll save me some on not getting the mic cables. Though now I do have to be more dutiful in measuring out the CEMA Electronics cable I need. Wanted to make 2 aux cables for my computer setups and a detachable headphone cable that terminates on a female end that I can take between setups.


----------



## George Ab

Balanced configuration of a 6 meter run of Mil-Spec silver plated copper wire for my Beyer T1.2’s.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-EerlEfgqjWqoVIJfttM6WddS6QCGQKQ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Jurgen83

I would like to make my own cable for the HD 6xx but I don't know how the 2pin connector is called in order to search for different models and makers. Do you know a variety of models of those type of connectors and how are they officially called?
Also, do you know how the Y splitter (plastic or aluminum) for those cables are called? I've seen some but they are $10 each... I don't think I've been using the correct search terms to get what I'm looking for.


----------



## Eddie C (Jun 14, 2020)

Made these short SPC RCA interconnects for DAC to Amp:














Link to gallery: https://imgur.com/a/da2skXy


----------



## Ragnorok64

Jurgen83 said:


> I would like to make my own cable for the HD 6xx but I don't know how the 2pin connector is called in order to search for different models and makers. Do you know a variety of models of those type of connectors and how are they officially called?
> Also, do you know how the Y splitter (plastic or aluminum) for those cables are called? I've seen some but they are $10 each... I don't think I've been using the correct search terms to get what I'm looking for.


I'm not the best to answer this since I'm new to all this, but when I saw your post I did some digging. I didn't find a good name for the connectors but apparently my digging around on AliExpress tipped off the algorithm because they sent this listing to my email days after.
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32875...557088fbf4ce6979c36ae16656336&ck=in_edm_other

Not sure if that helps you at all since it's not a name but seems to be significantly cheaper than other connectors, like that, I've seen.


----------



## Jurgen83

Ragnorok64 said:


> I'm not the best to answer this since I'm new to all this, but when I saw your post I did some digging. I didn't find a good name for the connectors but apparently my digging around on AliExpress tipped off the algorithm because they sent this listing to my email days after.
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32875...557088fbf4ce6979c36ae16656336&ck=in_edm_other
> 
> Not sure if that helps you at all since it's not a name but seems to be significantly cheaper than other connectors, like that, I've seen.



Hey, thanks! I’ve seen that sennheiser connectors have a little vertical groove on the side, but I didn’t see that on these connectors. Have you bought from aliexpress before? How trustworthy are them?


----------



## Ragnorok64

Jurgen83 said:


> Hey, thanks! I’ve seen that sennheiser connectors have a little vertical groove on the side, but I didn’t see that on these connectors. Have you bought from aliexpress before? How trustworthy are them?


I've bought though AliExpress before. Its most useful comparison would be as a Chinese eBay. So you are buying from various sellers or storefronts. Stuff typically ships from China, so be prepared for longish shipping times.


----------



## doctorjuggles

I've posted this in the Cosmic Cables thread so hopefully this isn't breaking any rules, if so I'll obviously delete but just wanted to add a few pics to this thread... 

Here are a few pics of my latest cable creation - a short-run HD800S cable terminated in Eidolic (both the 4.4mm and the HD800 connectors) with a very supple copper cable which I braided (my first ever 8 wire braid)


----------



## monkey5949

doctorjuggles said:


> I've posted this in the Cosmic Cables thread so hopefully this isn't breaking any rules, if so I'll obviously delete but just wanted to add a few pics to this thread...
> 
> Here are a few pics of my latest cable creation - a short-run HD800S cable terminated in Eidolic (both the 4.4mm and the HD800 connectors) with a very supple copper cable which I braided (my first ever 8 wire braid)


Nice cable!! Where did you get the split from ?


----------



## doctorjuggles

monkey5949 said:


> Nice cable!! Where did you get the split from ?



Everything you see aside from the heat shrink was from Cosmic Cables in the UK. That Y-Splitter is the Viablue small seen in this link. Should be easy to find in the US too.

However, it's worth pointing out that it's actually just got a solid bore without two holes at the top. I chose it because the cable is kinda chunky, but the larger splitters were just too big and bulky, so this was a better solution for me. What I then did was use heat shrink on the core 8 wire, plus two smaller bits of heat shrink around each 4-wire split (left/right), all of which is hidden by the splitter. It wasn't absolutely necessary to use the heat shrink on the left and right once I'd finished the braiding, but I just wanted to keep things solid and neat, but it would work perfectly well with just the main core wrapped in shrink.


----------



## willyboyaudio (Jun 24, 2020)

Hello Friends, hope you are well. Just a newbie learning how to play:


The conductors are taken from Canare L-2B2AT. I enjoy braiding so much, will certainly do more 😀


----------



## monkey5949

I did a thing a while ago.....



 

now thinking of building some more things, perhaps woven, or at least with para-cord this time.......discovered Cosmic Cables and available y splits opens up all kinds of possibilities.....


----------



## ScornDefeat

20awg Silver-plated OFC copper, silver-plated connectors, white techflex jacket.... crooked heat shrink 🤣😅


----------



## Firschi




----------



## Firschi




----------



## Jurgen83

Firschi said:


>


How do you keep the 2 wires intertwined?


----------



## Firschi

By crossing the individual strands instead of twisting them


----------



## Ragnorok64

Holy crap I underestimated how much of a pain this would be. Sleaving these cables took forever and straight up hurt my fingers.

In any case, here's my first go at making some aux cables to match the keyboard cables I'd bought for a couple of my setups.









I didn't do matching tech flex on them since that would pick up noise from rubbing against my shirt and pants. Also it turns out there's no way that would all have still fit with the 3.5mm plugs I picked.


----------



## socks2sound

Ragnorok64 said:


> Holy crap I underestimated how much of a pain this would be. Sleaving these cables took forever and straight up hurt my fingers.
> 
> In any case, here's my first go at making some aux cables to match the keyboard cables I'd bought for a couple of my setups.
> 
> ...


You think sleeving is bad? Try braiding an 8 wire cable. I swear I developed arthritis from doing this.


----------



## Ragnorok64

socks2sound said:


> You think sleeving is bad? Try braiding an 8 wire cable. I swear I developed arthritis from doing this.


For real. I unbraided the 4 braid wire I'd ordered and rebraided it as 3 wire in order to make sleeving easier and that was a huge pain. I can't imagine an 8 wire braid.


----------



## socks2sound

Ragnorok64 said:


> For real. I unbraided the 4 braid wire I'd ordered and rebraided it as 3 wire in order to make sleeving easier and that was a huge pain. I can't imagine an 8 wire braid.


Dude, at some point, I remembered that I had that helping hands thing and used that to hold the wires. Slow af but at least most of it was uniform


----------



## doctorjuggles

I bought one of these for braiding etc., works really well

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001HBS0I0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_..RbFb3V37VEX


----------



## assassin10000

Just over 4 months later and these MMCX connector ends finally showed up. I thought they were never going to show up.


----------



## Ragnorok64 (Jul 14, 2020)

Firschi said:


> By crossing the individual strands instead of twisting them


I don't think I properly understand what exactly you mean by "crossing the individual strands..." and how that would keep then locked in place.


----------



## assassin10000

Ragnorok64 said:


> I don't think I properly understand what exactly you mean by "crossing the individual strands..."



Weaved or braided together, instead of just twisting the bundle of wires in a circular motion..


----------



## Ragnorok64

assassin10000 said:


> Weaved or braided together, instead of just twisting the bundle of wires in a circular motion..


That seems so obvious, but I always assumed that wouldn't work unless you had 3 or more wires to lock the braid/weave in place. I'll need to test this out with some of my left over wire pieces.


----------



## assassin10000

Ragnorok64 said:


> That seems so obvious, but I always assumed that wouldn't work unless you had 3 or more wires to lock the braid/weave in place. I'll need to test this out with some of my left over wire pieces.



He weaved or braided the 4 cores up to the split and twisted from the split to the ends.


----------



## assassin10000

assassin10000 said:


>



I didn't like the brushed look on the splitter and 3.5mm connector. Solved it with some heat shrink.

It's hard to see in both pictures, as it is clear but I did add a chin slider.


----------



## Ragnorok64

assassin10000 said:


> He weaved or braided the 4 cores up to the split and twisted from the split to the ends.


Ok, then I question how to keep the 2 wire twists  from just untwisting themselves.


----------



## Firschi

When you only twist them they will always untwist themselves in my experience. The trick is to manually cross the individual strands over and over again as if you were braiding them.


----------



## Enkb

Hi all, 

Do you remember the wonderful adjustable jacks on the Sennheiser Momentum? 
Anyone have an aliexpress link to those? or something on the same principle, adjustable rotation jack. I managed to find only 8 pieces in a package. 

Link to the lot:
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32833056352.html

Also can someone please link some cheap modular jack adapters? The ones where you can screw in different connectors, 2.5 3.5 etc..?


----------



## Enkb

Enkb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do you remember the wonderful adjustable jacks on the Sennheiser Momentum?
> Anyone have an aliexpress link to those? or something on the same principle, adjustable rotation jack. I managed to find only 8 pieces in a package.
> ...


Wrong thread, apologies


----------



## Firschi




----------



## ScornDefeat




----------



## individual6891

Firschi said:


>


Great work!!
How do you do the Y split?


----------



## koike

I’m so sorry that I’m posting here. But I’m trying to find out what braid this is. I’ve been searching for flat braid or ribbon braid but to no avail. I remember there was a tutorial stashed here somewhere but I couldn’t for the life of me find it. Would appreciate if someone can point me in the right direction?


----------



## MightBeAlon

koike said:


> I’m so sorry that I’m posting here. But I’m trying to find out what braid this is. I’ve been searching for flat braid or ribbon braid but to no avail. I remember there was a tutorial stashed here somewhere but I couldn’t for the life of me find it. Would appreciate if someone can point me in the right direction?



Reminds me of this braid I saw on Instructables a while ago - it might work out for you.
https://www.instructables.com/id/Braiding-eight-cords-into-a-flat-braid/


----------



## Mr. Olinad (Aug 19, 2020)

koike said:


> I’m so sorry that I’m posting here. But I’m trying to find out what braid this is. I’ve been searching for flat braid or ribbon braid but to no avail. I remember there was a tutorial stashed here somewhere but I couldn’t for the life of me find it. Would appreciate if someone can point me in the right direction?



Check for the  FP-8201CU or  FP-8201AG models on the link below
HEADPHONE CABLE 6N OCC Silver Teflon Wire Cable for Earphone Headset Upgrade lot


----------



## Mr. Olinad (Aug 19, 2020)

doctorjuggles said:


> I've posted this in the Cosmic Cables thread so hopefully this isn't breaking any rules, if so I'll obviously delete but just wanted to add a few pics to this thread...
> 
> Here are a few pics of my latest cable creation - a short-run HD800S cable terminated in Eidolic (both the 4.4mm and the HD800 connectors) with a very supple copper cable which I braided (my first ever 8 wire braid)


Could you please tell me which cable you used?
I've been looking for something like this but I'd like to confirm if I'm going in the right direction.
I found some on Aliexpress like this one https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32864899173.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.11.7c613d9dRGoskj but it kinda look like they are aimed for IEMs.
If you have the link from where you bought yours I apreciate it.

---EDIT---

Forget it, I thought you had build your cable.
Sorry


----------



## doctorjuggles

Mr. Olinad said:


> Could you please tell me which cable you used?
> I've been looking for something like this but I'd like to confirm if I'm going in the right direction.
> I found some on Aliexpress like this one https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32864899173.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.11.7c613d9dRGoskj but it kinda look like they are aimed for IEMs.
> If you have the link from where you bought yours I apreciate it.
> ...


Hey buddy - I did build it. 
I bought that cable from Cosmic Cables - here is the link - Ian at Cosmic is a great guy and he can definitely sort you out, see what his quote for postage to Brazil is...


----------



## doctorjuggles

By the way - here are a few photos of the latest couple of cables I've built 

First up is for an owner of an original Erlkonig...








And next up is for the owner of the black and rose gold Limited Edition Erlkonig...


----------



## Mr. Olinad

doctorjuggles said:


> By the way - here are a few photos of the latest couple of cables I've built
> 
> First up is for an owner of an original Erlkonig...
> 
> ...



Thank you a lot.

I just found the info I wanted on the link you shared.
It's a 6N single crystal clear copper litz ( 36 0.08 core OD:1.45mm )

My prediction was right as the aliexpress cables I was looking to buy were only  19*0.08, almost half the thickness, which makes sense when using with IEMs.
As I want the cable for open back hps, your indication is way better.

Btw, the copper and silver on your last picture is amazing.


----------



## terminaut




----------



## doctorjuggles

terminaut said:


>


I like the sliders! Are they available anywhere?


----------



## terminaut (Aug 21, 2020)

doctorjuggles said:


> I like the sliders! Are they available anywhere?



I made all the aluminum hardware from parts found at my local Ace Hardware. I didn't remember what they were called, but did some searching and found similar parts on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06X981GC...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


You would just have to cut them to the desired length, and I glued heat-shrink tubing on the inside to avoid damaging the cables with raw aluminum.


----------



## doctorjuggles

terminaut said:


> I made all the aluminum hardware from parts found at my local Ace Hardware. I didn't remember what they were called, but did some searching and found similar parts on Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06X981GC...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=
> 
> ...


Ah, that's pretty cool! Goes well with your splitter. Looks very similar to the PW Audio one! I like it. Splitters are (I've found) the hardest things to find in decent quality


----------



## terminaut (Aug 21, 2020)

doctorjuggles said:


> Ah, that's pretty cool! Goes well with your splitter. Looks very similar to the PW Audio one! I like it. Splitters are (I've found) the hardest things to find in decent quality



Yeah I have some PW Audio stuff and that was the inspiration as it occurred to me I saw similar parts at my local hardware store (where I hang out way too much!).






I just noticed that those double-barrel ferrules are also available in copper so will have to try making a cable with all copper fittings next.


----------



## shoaibexpert

Any suggestions for reasonably priced built cables for shipping to US (I mean DIY vendors)? I am looking for a 4.4mm to 2x3.5mm balanced cable that's 1.5 meters to be used with Focal Elegia. Thanks


----------



## paul_uk_81

Finished my latest. A while ago I built a PW inspired 1960 (using Cardas Clear Light wire, same as the 1960 I think?) 4-wire braid. It took me weeks to make from start to finish.

The 4-wire is ok for walking around with but it’s pretty conspicuous, so I made a 2-wire having had a few days free. I used Oyaide connectors, a splitter from Cosmic Cables and some silver solder and hot glue to bring all together. I’m pretty happy with how it turned out, for size, I’ve got my 4-wire in a pic also!


----------



## ScornDefeat

Love the Oyaide connectors, try to always use them when funds permit. They have such a robust, rock solid feel.


----------



## darmanastartes

paul_uk_81 said:


> Finished my latest. A while ago I built a PW inspired 1960 (using Cardas Clear Light wire, same as the 1960 I think?) 4-wire braid. It took me weeks to make from start to finish.
> 
> The 4-wire is ok for walking around with but it’s pretty conspicuous, so I made a 2-wire having had a few days free. I used Oyaide connectors, a splitter from Cosmic Cables and some silver solder and hot glue to bring all together. I’m pretty happy with how it turned out, for size, I’ve got my 4-wire in a pic also!


Who makes the Y-split used on the left cable?


----------



## paul_uk_81

Via Blue (also bought from Cosmic Cables)


----------



## Firschi




----------



## shoaibexpert

Hi, I have a Hifiman Arya Cable and want to convert it to balanced. Have ordered a Neutrik connector and some shrink tubes. The challenge is that the cable is a thin braid and feels slipry in the sense that the XLR connector's internal holding (the plastic that holds the cable at teh back of the connector) will not be tight enough on the cable thereby exerting pressure on the already very thin Hifiman cables (inside) and their solding joints. I live in a place where delivery of things take a long while so would best use what I have. Any ideas on how to have a tight solder (with these very thin cables) and also any way to make the XLR connector hold onto the cable tightly so that any pulls or bends doesnt affect the solder joints? 

I also dont have a multimeter (but can be arranged)...any ideas on how to know which cables to connect to which XLR pole?

Thanks


----------



## Ninhalem

I, personally, have not worked with XLR connectors yet (getting ready to order some to make balanced cables between my Modius and Jotunheim), but I would probably look at putting some heat shrink around the solder connections if concerned about the stresses there. Also you could stack some heat shrink around the cable where the XLR connector ends to thicken the cable.


----------



## Fat Larry

Hi guys, new cable builder here (i've done two) hoping for some recommendations for iem cable connectors. I know what i would look for in a decent wire to use (UP OCC copper/silver etc) but what am i looking for when it comes to connectors, 3.5mm jacks/mmcx pins etc?

Can anyone point me to suppliers or standards to seek out?

Are there any guides akin to the IEM thread summary for cables?

Thanks


----------



## Fat Larry

Eddie C said:


> CEMA Electro Acousti cables are highly recommended in the cheap/bang for buck cables thread. They also sell DIY wire/plugs etc. What caught my eye was their UPOCC litz copper wires in 4-core round braided sections:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007820233.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.71474c4d1onyxA
> 
> ...



I'm just looking at order some of this as well. How flexible are they? They look stiff.


----------



## Eddie C

Fat Larry said:


> I'm just looking at order some of this as well. How flexible are they? They look stiff.



Very flexible, I also did an 8 core cable with the same wire and still find it flexible but started feeling the weight of them on IEMs


----------



## Gtrx

Eddie C said:


> Very flexible, I also did an 8 core cable with the same wire and still find it flexible but started feeling the weight of them on IEMs


How has the cable held up?


----------



## Craftsman1511

Heyyy, curious if anyone here knows how to braid an 8-wire configuration? 
I tried searching the web for tutorials it but to no avail...


----------



## doctorjuggles

Craftsman1511 said:


> Heyyy, curious if anyone here knows how to braid an 8-wire configuration?
> I tried searching the web for tutorials it but to no avail...


----------



## Eddie C

Craftsman1511 said:


> Heyyy, curious if anyone here knows how to braid an 8-wire configuration?
> I tried searching the web for tutorials it but to no avail...





I used this tutorial for 2 cables, the colored strings help visualize the pattern alot.


----------



## Mr. Olinad (Oct 9, 2020)

You may find it easier to work with a Kumihimo Disc
You can also try different patterns.


----------



## sarkar1990

doctorjuggles said:


> What country are you in, buddy?
> 
> I've made a few new cables recently which I'll share soon, but I wanted to share this one because I feel its a bit different from the norm...
> 
> ...


Those connectors looms absolutely fab! If you don't mind could you pls give a link from where to purchase them?


----------



## doctorjuggles

sarkar1990 said:


> Those connectors looms absolutely fab! If you don't mind could you pls give a link from where to purchase them?


Sure, I bought it from here, but I really don't recommend it - the clear plastic threaded part broke off inside the screw section. Really poor quality, I've since replaced it with an Oyaide 3.5mm


----------



## Ninhalem (Oct 14, 2020)

Neutrik NC4 MX-BAG
Amphenol KM2PB-AU
Sommer Cable SC-Cicada 4
Cosmic Cables Medium Carbon Fibre Silver (7mm in, 2x 4mm out)
MDPC-X small sleeving - Oxide Orange
MDPC-X small clear heat shrink

I had the hardest time getting the wiring correct on this one. For the life of me I could not find any type of wiring diagram for 4 pin XLR to 3.5 mm mono. Eventually I was able to pull off heatshrink on a similar cable that I was replacing with this one (too short for my tastes). For anyone needing help, wire only the 4 individual wires to pins 1 through 4 on the XLR connector. Do not connect the shielding or drain wire to the ground. On the mono side, wire the positive pin to the tip and the negative pin to the ground. In this case that would be pins 1 and 3 would be to the tips and 2/4 to the sleeve/ground.





Rean NYS 228
Rean NYS 226
Sommer Cable SC-Albedo MKII
Cosmic Cables Medium Carbon Fibre Silver (7mm in, 2x 4mm out)
MDPC-X small sleeving - Oxide Orange
MDPC-X small clear heat shrink

Apologies for the fuzzy picture; apparently the camera shifted while I was taking the shot. Hardest part about this particular cable was getting the sleeved wires through the cable splitter. I ended up putting some clear heat shrink on the end of the sleeve leaving some of the wire exposed, threading through the splitter to a point where only about 2 mm of the heat shrink was sticking through the 4 mm out hole. Then had to use a pair of pliers to forcefully pull through the heat shrink and pray it didn't rip before the sleeve made it through the hole. In the future when I use this cable again, I will most likely be fabricating splitters myself out of wood because I've had the hardest time trying to source these items without paying an arm and a leg.





Neutrik NC3 MXX-B
Neutrik NC3 FXX-B
Sommer Cable SC-Albedo MKII

Two XLR male to female 3 pin cables to complete the balanced transition between the Schiit Modius and Schiit Jotunheim components.

All of the cable and connectors came from Thomann Music. Downside is that these ship from Germany, but upside was that they generally arrived faster to the house than most domestic US options.


----------



## IvanDrago

Firschi said:


>


Nice splitter  
Whats the knot called?


----------



## Firschi

Fred  

No, seriously, it doesn't have a specific name.


----------



## IvanDrago (Oct 21, 2020)

Firschi said:


> Fred


Flintstone? 😄


----------



## IvanDrago

Sommer Cable 0,14 mm²
Rean NYS 231 BG x 2
Amphenol KS3PB-AU


----------



## ScornDefeat

IvanDrago said:


> Sommer Cable 0,14 mm²
> Rean NYS 231 BG x 2
> Amphenol KS3PB-AU



Really nice braid work, super clean!


----------



## IvanDrago

Thank you very much!


----------



## Kentajalli (Oct 22, 2020)

And here is my DIY cable:
A USB-C OTG interconnect to Micro-USB to connect my phone or laptop to my beloved Chord Mojo.
In the middle there is a USB Hub/card reader with a 512GB MicroSD card !
I love heatshrink tubes, don't you . . .
Where ever I connect my Mojo, my music goes with me. Works on Android and Windows (haven't tried it else where).


----------



## IvanDrago

Hirose x Hicon


----------



## Mr. Olinad

IvanDrago said:


> Hirose x Hicon


Could you please tell me what's the exact model of the Sommer Cable you use?
There are a lot of different models with 0,14 mm² here.
I also would like to know about the cable sleeve.
As I never made a braided cable, I'd like to buy the right material instead of pay a lot on shipping and taxes just to discover I was wrong.
Tks


----------



## IvanDrago

Mr. Olinad said:


> Could you please tell me what's the exact model of the Sommer Cable you use?


Buy what your local store has to offer. Take 0,14 mm² or 0,22 mm²  (AWG 24 / AWG 26) flexible copper cable and some paracord 425 (typ2 with 3 cores).
I´ve used sommer cable cicada, but stripping is a pain in the a**. Buy single wires!
Braiding > look for Youtube tutorials > 4 strand braid > for example
have fun


----------



## Kentajalli (Oct 26, 2020)

*Yet another OTG USB-C to Micro USB interconnect*
this is a very thin and flexible cable.
In the middle there is a nano USB Hub and MicroSD card reader (about 15mm X 7mm), and a 512GB card.
I use it to connect my phone to my Chord Mojo.
The gadget under full load, draws about 100mA and gently gets warm.
Max read/write speed is about 19MB/s.


----------



## Kentajalli

I hope I am not boring you guys.
My beloved Ultimate ears UE700's which is getting a little old, developed a cable problem.
Now these are over 10 years old, but I love them.
Problem was that where the cable enters each bud, right at the grommet, the outer sheath was getting weak and too thin, about to break.
My solution was to cut the cable about 15cm from each bud.
Got a safety pin and cut two 15mm studs from it. I shoved the studs through the grommet about 5-7mm with a tiny drop of superglue to make sure the stud stays there.
I then used some glue-lined heat-shrink tubes to go over the cable, the grommet and the stud - to keep everything together. it seems to work.
Recently Jays company was selling detachable remote cables for their Q-jays for only a fiver including postage - so I bought a couple.
I soldered the Jays (very thin and flexible) to the ends of the cables from the UE's - this time using a rubberized heat-shrink to cover the lot and create an ear-loop.
Here is the result. (I was tired, so not everything is to measurement)


----------



## Eddie C

Kentajalli said:


> I hope I am not boring you guys.
> My beloved Ultimate ears UE700's which is getting a little old, developed a cable problem.
> Now these are over 10 years old, but I love them.
> Problem was that where the cable enters each bud, right at the grommet, the outer sheath was getting weak and too thin, about to break.
> ...



Nice! I would recommend you solder a new cable directly to the drivers or explore the possibility of converting it to removable connector such as MMCX


----------



## Kentajalli

Eddie C said:


> Nice! I would recommend you solder a new cable directly to the drivers or explore the possibility of converting it to removable connector such as MMCX


I wish it was possible.
The bud casings are glued together, can not open it, if I could, that would have been my choice.
This way, at least it survives for a bit longer - old cable had gone hard and brittle at parts.


----------



## IvanDrago

Sennheiser pin plugs from aliexpress. Very nice quality, easy to solder. Sturdy fit (HD600).








3D printed splitter




another 3,5mm > 3,5mm cable


----------



## Mellowship

I have three headphones tweaked to balanced use with 3.5 panel plugs on the cups. Hence, I made balanced cables 😉

3 meters 2x 3.5 to 4pin xlr
1.2 meters 2x 3.5 to 2.5

The system is foul-prof. In the headphone side the cable is only soldered in the respective side pins. If you don't get the right jack into the right side, no signal.


----------



## VonBoedfeld (Dec 29, 2020)

New build:
8 core silver litz AWG24 with Furutech connectors and Eidolic splitter.
Many thanks to Ian from Cosmic Cable. I bought cables and connectors from Ian and he was a great help to me.


----------



## VonBoedfeld (Dec 29, 2020)

Just finished the little sibling:
Changed the connectors of my old 4 core silver litz DIY cable with Furutech style connectors
and carbon splitter


----------



## Kento6395

Newly completed my work.

Nordost Heimdall Interconnect xlr to Headphone Cable for My Lcd3


----------



## martinm0

Gorgeous work!


----------



## eaglerock

IvanDrago said:


> Sennheiser pin plugs from aliexpress. Very nice quality, easy to solder. Sturdy fit (HD600).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, do you have a link for the stl of 3d printed splitter?


----------



## eaglerock

Here is my modded Dt 990 pro, with 3 individual Mogami w2893 inner cables, rean and neutrik TRS plugs. Braiding is not very consistent, i started tight then mid way went went lose 😅 too lazy to redo it..


----------



## Turkeysaurus

New cable for my LCD-X.

AECO AX4-1611S
Moon-Audio's Black Dragon Cable 6'
Furutech FT-610mF


----------



## Turkeysaurus




----------



## Moses4188

Turkeysaurus said:


>


I like how it matches that hardware ⬛🔷⬜


----------



## Turkeysaurus

Moses4188 said:


> I like how it matches that hardware ⬛🔷⬜


Wow I did not notice that until now.  Although the screen on the Burson amp is white irl


----------



## IvanDrago




----------



## gimmeheadroom

AES/EBU cable with Hicon connectors and Sommer Cable meterware


----------



## Turkeysaurus

gimmeheadroom said:


> AES/EBU cable with Hicon connectors and Sommer Cable meterware


I also recently purchased the same HAKKO soldering station and got me back into making cables.  Great unit IMO.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Turkeysaurus said:


> I also recently purchased the same HAKKO soldering station and got me back into making cables.  Great unit IMO.


For the money it it's really good and it seems to be reliable from what I read. The UI is horrible though. Horrible!


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Hey! Any tips for where i can find parts for building my own IEM cable? Or a guide on how i braid etc


----------



## Andrew LB

Turkeysaurus said:


> I also recently purchased the same HAKKO soldering station and got me back into making cables.  Great unit IMO.



My issue with that soldering station is the thermocouple location being in the handle and not in the iron like you find on the much more expensive FX-951. Some very popular chinese soldering stations like the KSGER T-12 use the exact same iron tips as the FX-951 and perform just as good, while costing less than the FX-888D. By putting the thermocouple in the tip the PID controlled heating element can heat up to set temperature in under 10 seconds and the recovery time is almost non existent. Another, more portable iron that uses the same modern design with the thermocouple being in the tip like all high end soldering irons use would be the TS-100 (or TS-80). I went from a Hakko 936ESD which is essentially the same guts as the Hakko FX-888 but without the colorful case, to the KSGER T-12 and the difference has been larger than i could have imagined especially when using lead-free solder where you have higher temperatures and more risk of melting stuff. 

Here is the TS-100.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Maybe but most people don't have the time to cherry-pick from Chinese clones du jour, and what kind of support is there? For 100 euros, I am pretty sure the Hakko 888D is a best value. Real company, big aftermarket, and support. I'm glad normal solder is still available in Europe. The day they outlaw it is the day I order 1000 kg of wire.


----------



## Andrew LB

I just finished this cable up this morning.


----------



## Andrew LB

gimmeheadroom said:


> Maybe but most people don't have the time to cherry-pick from Chinese clones du jour, and what kind of support is there? For 100 euros, I am pretty sure the Hakko 888D is a best value. Real company, big aftermarket, and support. I'm glad normal solder is still available in Europe. The day they outlaw it is the day I order 1000 kg of wire.



Which is why i gave some recommendations. Don't get me wrong, the 888D is a solid soldering station. In fact, all Hakko products are. My 936ESD is over 15 years old and for most jobs it has zero issues. Where the old style with the thermocouple in the handle have issues is when soldering to large ground planes, and when heating too long could cause issues with nearby components, and can result in cold solder joints.

So is leaded solder was banned in the EU... or is that just in commercial manufacturing. I just picked up another spool of MG Chemicals 63/37 and ill stick with it until i'm forced to change to lead free. The last spool i had was 60/40 and i didn't like how it had that semi-liquid transition where if you move what you soldered, you could end up with a cold joint.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Andrew LB said:


> Which is why i gave some recommendations. Don't get me wrong, the 888D is a solid soldering station. In fact, all Hakko products are. My 936ESD is over 15 years old and for most jobs it has zero issues. Where the old style with the thermocouple in the handle have issues is when soldering to large ground planes, and when heating too long could cause issues with nearby components, and can result in cold solder joints.
> 
> So is leaded solder was banned in the EU... or is that just in commercial manufacturing. I just picked up another spool of MG Chemicals 63/37 and ill stick with it until i'm forced to change to lead free. The last spool i had was 60/40 and i didn't like how it had that semi-liquid transition where if you move what you soldered, you could end up with a cold joint.


I do only through hole and HF radio repairs and general project building, I have no idea what's required for SMD or microwave stuff. But I think soldering stations are not intended to do metalwork type of soldering. And I use heat sink clamps when I have them. Haven't seen any recently though.

I think it was banned in manufacturing. I have used 60/40 rosin core since I was a kid. I don't think I have tried other alloys.


----------



## Firschi




----------



## funch

I have been using one of these for a few years, and it's been dead reliable. Of course, it helps that it's a local company.
https://www.circuitspecialists.com/csi-premier-75w-Soldering-Station.html


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Hey. Im a newbie with cables. I want to build myself a good and solid IEM cable for my U12T since the stock one feels cheap. Alot of IEM cables are very expensive and i though t i could DIY it and save a ton!

What is the "best" cable and connectors to use? That are "cheap" to buy ourself, but expensive to buy as a complete IEM cable from a brand?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Usually when you DIY cables you don't save any money. Hopefully you will get a good cable and pride in a job well done.


----------



## ilikebananafudge

My first cable! It's for my Utopias and made from Canare L-4E6S. Nothing too fancy, but I'm proud of it


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Is that the same connector as for HD 800?


----------



## ilikebananafudge

gimmeheadroom said:


> Is that the same connector as for HD 800?



No, as far as I know it's unique to the Utopias in the headphone world. It's part number is FGG.0B.302.CLAD52Z .


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ilikebananafudge said:


> No, as far as I know it's unique to the Utopias in the headphone world. It's part number is FGG.0B.302.CLAD52Z .


Thanks. The connector-hell has to stop at some point!


----------



## sne4me

First cable. DT-1350 fix.
Neutrik NP3X-B
Mogami 2799
Blue Poly Sleeve
WBT 4% silver solder


----------



## Patrick415

Cable for Sennheiser HD58X with 4pin XLR.  Mogami cable, Neutrik XLR connector.


----------



## Mellowship

2.5 balanced for Sennheiser


----------



## telecaster

I got similar wire, it's very cheap and supple, I like it


----------



## Mellowship

telecaster said:


> I got similar wire, it's very cheap and supple, I like it


It may not be the best conductor, but it never tangles nor has microphonics. Been using it for all my headphone cables and it never disappoints.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Some RCA patch cables I made up a few weeks ago. I hate, hate, HATE Neutrik connectors. When these run out I'll never buy that brand again


----------



## Carm86 (Feb 22, 2021)

_post removed_


----------



## Mellowship

gimmeheadroom said:


> Some RCA patch cables I made up a few weeks ago. I hate, hate, HATE Neutrik connectors. When these run out I'll never buy that brand again



Nice cables!

The Rean/Neutrik RCA terminals have good quality metal and metal plating, but they are not very comfortable to work with. I don't like the way they lock the cable in with that plastic thing, or the recently introduced rubber in the back of the casing. 

Lately I have been using this kind of cheap AliExpress RCAs, and they are great:




These "Nakamichi" ones are also good, with screws and locking system



If you go to AliExpress, stay away from the "Monster" ones, they don't grip very well to the panel RCAs.

(noticed you have a MDS-JE510 on your signature! Same here)


----------



## Fondrag

WoW interesting


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Feb 22, 2021)

Mellowship said:


> Nice cables!
> 
> The Rean/Neutrik RCA terminals have good quality metal and metal plating, but they are not very comfortable to work with. I don't like the way they lock the cable in with that plastic thing, or the recently introduced rubber in the back of the casing.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

I don't like Neutrik or Rean, and the more I see them the more I'm convinced. You're right, the plating is ok, but I don't like the lack of a lug or drilled hole in the ground tab. I also agree with you on the rubber strain relief. I guess it is ok for small cables but I thought the plugs I bought should work with 6,5mm cable but my 6,4mm cable barely goes in and sometimes destroys the rubber strain relief. As you know the rubber piece is not removable. Just a terrible design. On my next set I'll just rip them off and use shrink wrap instead. Another thing I don't like about Neutrik 6,35 (1/4 inch) plugs is that the plug is not secure the way they design the housing. You have to really crank the plastic/rubber nut and in some cases the plug still has a lot of lateral play. For the price they're just terrible.

I like Hicon, they don't have any of these problems. They're just not as easy to get even though they're made in the next country. I use Hicon for XLR also, to me they're great.


----------



## noddy43

Not my first attempt at cables but first with paracord sleeving of individual wires. Man it was a pain but I am happy with the outcome. Colour config to match the focal professionals. 
Eidolic plugs, silver wire I had from a previous build.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Great job and choice of colors!


----------



## Ninhalem

@noddy43 What's that type of 4-wire braiding you're using? I want to do something similar on re-terminating some IEM's but I don't want to do the flat 4-wire braid that I see a lot.


----------



## Eddie C (Feb 26, 2021)

Ninhalem said:


> @noddy43 What's that type of 4-wire braiding you're using? I want to do something similar on re-terminating some IEM's but I don't want to do the flat 4-wire braid that I see a lot.



its a 4 strand round braid

@noddy43 Cable looks good! the only gripe and recommendation from me is to trim the heatshrink strain relief, it would look much cleaner like on the headphone end plugs


----------



## jjflemin

Recently finished a modular build. Currently don't run anything out of a balanced amp, but wanted to try it out and have the option ready for the future! Used 8-core cable from ali-express with plussound mini-xlr and 4.4 male for the main cable, seismic audio 1/4" male and a 4.4 female connector from ali-express. Highly recommend the plussound 4.4 as it has a bit more room to work with on and around the solder points than cheaper 4.4 male connectors also from ali-express.


----------



## InstantSilence

Anyone know how to make a super smooth /laid back /treble killing cable?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Cables don't kill treble, EQ kills treble...


----------



## noddy43

telecaster said:


> I got similar wire, it's very cheap and supple, I like it


Really like the splitter and separator can I ask where you got that from?


----------



## Benno1988

InstantSilence said:


> Anyone know how to make a super smooth /laid back /treble killing cable?


4x18awg of pure no filler copper maybe?

Finished this one yesterday.


----------



## ScornDefeat

Benno1988 said:


> 4x18awg of pure no filler copper maybe?
> 
> Finished this one yesterday.



Where did you source the wire from, might I ask? 

Looks phenomenal.


----------



## Benno1988

It's 18awg from Toxic Cables. Measures about 2.5mm in OD. Hefty ! No filler by looks either, all copper.


----------



## ScornDefeat

Benno1988 said:


> It's 18awg from Toxic Cables. Measures about 2.5mm in OD. Hefty ! No filler by looks either, all copper.



Absolutely looks like it's all-killer, no-filler. Very impressive. Sadly, it looks like Toxic no longer is taking orders.


----------



## Benno1988

ScornDefeat said:


> Absolutely looks like it's all-killer, no-filler. Very impressive. Sadly, it looks like Toxic no longer is taking orders.


On DIY cable they are. Just order it and it will come  Or email him, he is very friendly.


----------



## Mellowship

InstantSilence said:


> Anyone know how to make a super smooth /laid back /treble killing cable?


The cable won't make a big difference, but I'd go old school coaxial all the way.


----------



## ScornDefeat

Benno1988 said:


> On DIY cable they are. Just order it and it will come  Or email him, he is very friendly.



Didn't realize that they were still shipping DIY supplies, great to know!


----------



## telecaster

noddy43 said:


> Really like the splitter and separator can I ask where you got that from?


Its from ali express :
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005001593504884.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27426c37lvOeFm
Enjoy it's only 3 euros!


----------



## Voxata




----------



## gimmeheadroom

Voxata said:


>


That's a rather handsome presentation!


----------



## DivineCurrent

Built these two cables this week. For the Focal Clear MG Pro, and my modded Hifiman HE-500 (inside HE-560 cups and headband). Using Viablue EPC-1 wire sleeved with 275 size paracord and Amphenol plugs. And AliExpress 3.5mm connectors on the Hifiman since the Amphenol are too big.





Also FYI, to those who are using paracord for building cables, for whatever reason the newer batches of Charcoal Grey at Paracord Planet are tinted lighter and more silver than the older batch I bought last year. You can see the difference on each cable. Luckily, both shades work very well for the respective color combinations, but just wanted to make people aware of it.


----------



## cgb3

Does anyone know of a US source for the LEMO-type 2-pin connector, as used on the Sennheiser HD 800S?

I'm also curious if this is the same type connector used on the Focal Utopia?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I think it's not the same as the Focal connector but somebody check me on that.

I'm really annoyed that Sennheiser did this, a mini XLR would have been so much better.


----------



## Benno1988

It's 100% not the same connector (though I haven't personally tried plugging one version into the other headphone  )

The Utopia uses a specific Lemo 2 pin.

HD800 / HD800S / HD820 and Campfire Cascade use a 2-pin, not neccessarily a Lemo brand.

Moon Audio in the US sell both. The genuine Utopia Lemo, and various versions of  the HD800 2 pin.


----------



## cgb3

Benno1988 said:


> It's 100% not the same connector (though I haven't personally tried plugging one version into the other headphone  )
> 
> The Utopia uses a specific Lemo 2 pin.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the reply.

I ordered the MA version. I also bought this at Ebay, shipped from US. Not crazy about the large L/R, but I'll cover it in shrink tubing. Amazon carries the Utopia type.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Hey! Im searching for a connector. The one Dunu use in their modular set. Is there something similiar that will fit the adapter they sell? Its the connector on the right🙂


----------



## Dynamo5561




----------



## Benno1988

Crosspost with the Empy thread.

Silver plated 4x22. Came out well. Sounds better than the stock cable for sure.


----------



## DuncanDirkDick

InstantSilence said:


> Anyone know how to make a super smooth /laid back /treble killing cable?


You could try with caps, inductors and resistors. But I see no advantage of these passive filters to eq.


----------



## OspreyAndy

Less is more....loving the slimline cable build


----------



## enregistree

gimmeheadroom said:


> Some RCA patch cables I made up a few weeks ago. I hate, hate, HATE Neutrik connectors. When these run out I'll never buy that brand again


Neutrik brand is OK for RCA connector, but next time – consider different model: https://www.neutrik.com/en/products/video/phono-rca


----------



## Benno1988

Only problem is they are like 6x the price, at least they are in Aus.


----------



## Turkeysaurus




----------



## Benno1988

Very neat.

How do you find the 4-5pin Lemo? And did you consider doing same at the Y split to have a fully modular design?


----------



## Turkeysaurus

I purchased them through Mouser Electronics in the US. I didn't consider doing the same at the split, but maybe in the future when I add more headphones to my collection. 
4 pin male
https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/LEMO/FGG1B304CLAD62?qs=ZNK0BnemlqHIT%2B5vNn%2BdLA==
4 pin female:
https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/LEMO/PHG1B304CLLD62/?qs=Du8MRN8yFR6V7HsIwxfs8A==
5 pin male
https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/LEMO/FGG1B305CLAD62/?qs=MSOc8y6NhWdVYO1WBYjuiA==
5 pin female:
https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/LEMO/PHG1B305CLLD62?qs=Du8MRN8yFR55dlKDPI%2Bhqw==


----------



## Benno1988

Yeah nice. I was close to ordering some locally but then figured, why not just terminate in the 4.4mm, and use a 4.4mm socket to the XLR / 6.35 adapters. I guess the Lemo snaps in a bit more secure and is fairly compact.


----------



## Turkeysaurus

I thought about doing that but I like the size and look of the Lemo connectors


----------



## Dynamo5561

Turkeysaurus said:


>


Nice! I am also working on an modular cable system. Looked into the lemo connectors as well but they have soooo many couldn't find the right ones. Now I ordered regular din connectors and will do it with them (4 pin).


----------



## Dynamo5561 (Apr 9, 2021)

My mini XLR connectors just came so I could finish my cable for my lcd-x.


----------



## Turkeysaurus

I had to change the xlr to the Furutech ones.  The color of the Aeco connector was bugging me. Now everything matches color wise.


----------



## OspreyAndy

Should've paid more attention planning stage, while they look lovely I am doubting the feasibility for portable use now.......

2.5mm balanced to 4.4mm balanced:


----------



## Turkeysaurus

Dynamo5561 said:


> Nice! I am also working on an modular cable system. Looked into the lemo connectors as well but they have soooo many couldn't find the right ones. Now I ordered regular din connectors and will do it with them (4 pin).


I know what you mean. I spent a few hours looking through Lemo's catalog figuring out what the numbers and letters meant in their parts number.


----------



## darmanastartes

OspreyAndy said:


> Less is more....loving the slimline cable build


What is the modular termination system you're using?


----------



## OspreyAndy

darmanastartes said:


> What is the modular termination system you're using?


They are practically unbranded and I got mine from Shopee:
https://shopee.com.my/The-Awesome-P...nced-Multifunction-plug-i.27017914.2120466939

You can probably search for them based on this pic:


----------



## OspreyAndy

Good oldschool Canare cabled DIY RCAs


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Nice work. How much is that cable per meter? I'm paying about 2 euros a meter for Sommer. Not sure Canare is even available here. I'm happy with Sommer, we have a good selection of all kinds of cables and all the specs are available. Just curious what else is available


----------



## OspreyAndy

gimmeheadroom said:


> Nice work. How much is that cable per meter? I'm paying about 2 euros a meter for Sommer. Not sure Canare is even available here. I'm happy with Sommer, we have a good selection of all kinds of cables and all the specs are available. Just curious what else is available


Thanks!. For me here (in Asean countries) we pay about 1.5 euros a meter. Can still be sourced at audio shops that sells stage products. And I will always go for Canare because the quality has been proven time and time again over the years. They are easy to solder and sonically excellent for audio use (0.0 Ohm resistance even on the most sensitive Digital multimeter)


----------



## OspreyAndy

Less is more.....the slimline theme continues. Loving this adapter


----------



## Benno1988

OspreyAndy said:


> Less is more.....the slimline theme continues. Loving this adapter


What base cable you using there?

And what is that 4.4mm sitting there? Linky.


----------



## OspreyAndy

Benno1988 said:


> What base cable you using there?
> 
> And what is that 4.4mm sitting there? Linky.


That cable is an unbranded 4 core SPC you can find in Aliexpress. Been using them for a bit now and happy with the quality.

The 4.4mm jack is for my Cayin N6ii E02 custom interconnect. Using the same cable


----------



## Benno1988

OspreyAndy said:


> That cable is an unbranded 4 core SPC you can find in Aliexpress. Been using them for a bit now and happy with the quality.
> 
> The 4.4mm jack is for my Cayin N6ii E02 custom interconnect. Using the same cable


Where did you get the 4.4mm plug though? Can you link me?


----------



## OspreyAndy

Benno1988 said:


> Where did you get the 4.4mm plug though? Can you link me?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## OspreyAndy

The exact unit that I have is from here:
https://shopee.com.my/product/48959355/1792215913


----------



## extensie

OspreyAndy said:


> Less is more....loving the slimline cable build


Very clean and very nice!

I am looking to build a 2.5mm TRRS cable for ER2XR. How are your cable microphonics?
Also, do you mind sharing some info about the cable you used and its sheath?


----------



## OspreyAndy

extensie said:


> Very clean and very nice!
> 
> I am looking to build a 2.5mm TRRS cable for ER2XR. How are your cable microphonics?
> Also, do you mind sharing some info about the cable you used and its sheath?


Thanks!
The microphonics on ER series will always be present no matter what cable you use. This one is no exception. I solve this issue by using cable clip (clipping the cable after y split to my shirt).

The cable I use, I got it here: (already sheathed with very flexible silicone outer shell)
https://shopee.com.my/product/27017914/4361362418

I am pretty sure you can also find them in AliExpress if Shopee is not available in your country.


----------



## -Hodor-




----------



## Benno1988

Is that a hand braided 8 wire? You crazy man


----------



## -Hodor-

Benno1988 said:


> Is that a hand braided 8 wire? You crazy man


yeah, I dont like pre braided wires. I have tried multiple in the past but never was quite happy with the result. Also, these barley fit the Pentaconn before braiding, so you wouldnt be able to fit a cable this large when using pre braided wires (its about 6.2mm in Diameter when not beeing squeezed by the connector housing)


----------



## Benno1988

My brain wouldn't cope getting through a 8 braid. If you lose track, do you just have to start again!?


----------



## -Hodor-

this braid (herringbone) is actually easier than 4-strand braiding, its just much more time consuming and annoying. Also my back starts hurting after a while haha

Heres a good Video explaining how to do it:  (part 1 of 2)


----------



## DuncanDirkDick

-Hodor- said:


> this braid (herringbone) is actually easier than 4-strand braiding, its just much more time consuming and annoying. Also my back starts hurting after a while haha


In my books that equals to more difficult


----------



## Benno1988

DuncanDirkDick said:


> In my books that equals to more difficult


This.

If I lose my place in a 4 braid its start over time unless I'm near the end. 8 braid, no thanks!


----------



## OspreyAndy

A very special Balanced 4.4mm to Single Ended 3.5mm interconnect for my Shure KSE1500


----------



## Dynamo5561

Just finished my 4 PIN cable for my TH900:


----------



## IvanDrago

They look very nice 😘

What are these connectors and how to install them. Looks like molded.


----------



## espe0

Iem 7n cooper, OCC, litz.


----------



## Aye75

espe0 said:


> Iem 7n cooper, OCC, litz.


looks nice. May I ask where did you get the Y split and also how did you do the earhooks bendable ? Is it heatshrink or some parts I could purchase somewhere. Planning to start my own journey building one iem cable.


----------



## espe0

Aye75 said:


> looks nice. May I ask where did you get the Y split and also how did you do the earhooks bendable ? Is it heatshrink or some parts I could purchase somewhere. Planning to start my own journey building one iem cable.


Y splitter is made by my own, earhooks is heatshrink. Wish U good luck with making any cables.


----------



## Aye75

espe0 said:


> Y splitter is made by my own, earhooks is heatshrink. Wish U good luck with making any cables.


thanks


----------



## Benno1988

Aye75 said:


> thanks


Any sort of bead with a hole drilled through would achieve that result. Dab of glue, heatshrink over. Sorted!


----------



## Aye75

Benno1988 said:


> Any sort of bead with a hole drilled through would achieve that result. Dab of glue, heatshrink over. Sorted!


thanks. appreciate the tips.


----------



## Dynamo5561

Finished my Odin cable for stationary use. It was so much effort to change the sleeve size at the splitter, but I think it was worth it:


----------



## Eddie C

Dynamo5561 said:


> Finished my Odin cable for stationary use. It was so much effort to change the sleeve size at the splitter, but I think it was worth it:



I would be careful with the long heatshrink and connector at the IEM end, it puts a lot of stress on the pins (can potentially break) because the IEM does not have recessed sockets to help alleviate. I would recommend shortening or removing the IEM end connector heatshrinking and also consider right angled iem connectors!


----------



## davesa

well not a completed cable yet I finished a set of headphone beads in 6AL4V titanium this weekend. It has been rainy here so I have not had the chance to get good pictures yet but here is a sample of what they look like. I posted some pics of some on a completed cable I did a couple years back. Hole for the main cable is .25" and the two on the top are .125"


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Very nice work! They remind me of the custom bolt knobs some people add to their rifles (here's a few).


----------



## davesa

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Very nice work! They remind me of the custom bolt knobs some people add to their rifles (here's a few).


Yes, those guys do great work - they do CNC designs, so more affordable then doing them by hand. Although with Ti there is a trade off in tooling with working faster ( uses more tools, more quickly ).

I did some bolt knobs as well but if I could not do them myself I certainly would buy from them.


----------



## Sebbai

davesa said:


> well not a completed cable yet I finished a set of headphone beads in 6AL4V titanium this weekend. It has been rainy here so I have not had the chance to get good pictures yet but here is a sample of what they look like. I posted some pics of some on a completed cable I did a couple years back. Hole for the main cable is .25" and the two on the top are .125"


Coolest beads I’ve seen 😎 How do you make those?


----------



## davesa

I have a table top mill, 2x72 grinder and a South Bend lathe ( from 1929 ) - I make the coolest titanium whistles and beads for knives. When I got into headphones and wanted to make my own longer cable, I thought "why not make the splitter/beads too".





You cut enough titanium for two splitters, then mount that in the lathe and drill each side with the .25"drill to the correct depth. 
Then you take the splitters and mount them in a rotary table with a chuck on the mill to put in the patterns. Since you have 2, you clamp one side in the vise and pattern it, then reverse, and do the second splitter

Once you have the patterns you like in the beads you grind the radius on the side with the large hole you drilled, then cut the two beads apart
Now find the center of the undrilled side, mount the bead in a vice, and drill the two smaller holes offset to the center of the bead
Then add the radius for the 2 hole side on the grinder
add anodizing ( the color ) by applying a DC voltage and dipping them in something that has phosphoric acid and tidy up the finish... all done


----------



## espe0

Custom made 7n OCC, litz 6, balanced 2.5mm / MMCX. For my great Aune Jasper :


----------



## Sebbai

Latest project’s

4.8 Meters! So I can take a crap without removing my headphones


And my "Travel Cable”
4.4mm -> MMCX (For my Modified Denon2000)
MMCX -> HD6XX 
MMCX -> 3.5mm


----------



## Kentajalli

I need to make myself a USB cable!
I need a thin , high quality twin shielded cable plus another single core.
Imagine it at a flexible shielded twin cable with say an earth return.
Where can I purchase such a cable?
Thanx


----------



## Sebbai

Does it need to be shielded? I have never made a USB cable, thought shielded cable only was required if it was many cables in close proximity to each other. Or if you have the cable resting on top of a power cable


----------



## Kentajalli

Sebbai said:


> Does it need to be shielded? I have never made a USB cable, thought shielded cable only was required if it was many cables in close proximity to each other. Or if you have the cable resting on top of a power cable


Yes I want it to be shielded. 




I need it to be flexible and thin, say outer diameter about 3-5mm.
If anyone knows where to go.


----------



## whitefang

Dynamo5561 said:


> My mini XLR connectors just came so I could finish my cable for my lcd-x.


May I ask where did you buy your cable sleeve?
I am looking for some very black and soft sleeve like this.
Thank you.


----------



## Dynamo5561

whitefang said:


> May I ask where did you buy your cable sleeve?
> I am looking for some very black and soft sleeve like this.
> Thank you.


These are the normal paracord sleeves. I think this one was the 425.


----------



## Aye75

anyone tried to use this as a sleeve before for their cables ? 

ABS expandable sleeve (acoustic dampener) - https://www.hificollective.co.uk/sleeving/abs-expandable-sleeving.html

based on the blog link here there seems to be difference based on the recording - https://www.hificollective.co.uk/blog/abs-listening-review.html

Just wondering if anyone tested and if it'll be better than a paracord sleeve.

thanks.


----------



## Aye75

slex said:


>


May I ask if this is using this sleeve ?  https://www.hificollective.co.uk/sleeving/abs-expandable-sleeving.html

or flexo noise reduction? 

Not sure if flexo & abs are similar. Seems almost similar based on picture.


----------



## IvanDrago

modular cable design with hirose connectors


----------



## Aye75 (Aug 24, 2021)

My 1st IEM cable

Using Duelund 26 awg silver for +ve and Duelund 26 awg tinned copper for -ve sleeved with 2mm paracord.

Interchangable Jack & Y splitter from aliexpress and Oyaide 2 pin

Should have tried 1.5mm paracord as these barely fit.. had to enlarge the whole of oyaide's a bit using dremmel

Soldered with mundorf solder

All in all happy with the outcome and sound even though wished the signal cable was multicore to make it more supple.

However it's not too bad though and could live with it.







Edit:

Re-braided with tighter braid and re-terminated the 2 pin using a different connector.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## VerloK




----------



## kingoftown1

Is that an aeco xlr?  Looks nice, how is it to work with?


----------



## VerloK

Yeah it is. The best XLR 4pin ever, just 50€  Pure Copper and PTFE isolation, u CANT melt them, so its super easy to work with.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## JaquesGelee

VerloK said:


>


The connector looks impressive. Self braided cable? What is inside the braid?


----------



## VerloK

And I thought nobody would ask: D

So it is not self-braided, it is one of the "16 core OCC blabla cables" BUT, "in" the cable there is a real OCC 0.75mm2 solid core conductor within an air PTFE tube with a cotton tube for Damping.

So a kind of coaxial cable, the braided cable is only for the negative conductor.
With this structure you have a Large cross-section with SolidCore conductor and yet flexible.

Its relative Cheap and Sounds so Dynamic yet high resolution!


regards


----------



## tjdub

That is a beautiful cable, where did you purchase the wire?


----------



## VerloK

The 16 Core Cable here, the 0,75mm2 Silver in Germany from "German High-End" LGS 0,75.

regards


----------



## mmkzero (Aug 29, 2021)

So, I made my first cable this weekend and am happy with how it tuned out.

It was a lot of work, and I got frustrated along the way, but I had a lot of fun as well and learned a lot. Won’t be my last, already thinking of what to do next.

It‘s a Balanced Cable for Hifiman Headphones. 2.5mm TRRS into two 3.5mm TRS.








I already see a lot of things I can improve the next time. Still, I cannot believe I made this and it works


----------



## JaquesGelee

VerloK said:


> And I thought nobody would ask: D
> 
> So it is not self-braided, it is one of the "16 core OCC blabla cables" BUT, "in" the cable there is a real OCC 0.75mm2 solid core conductor within an air PTFE tube with a cotton tube for Damping.
> 
> ...


What should i say? eagle eye. 
But indeed an interesting cable structure.


----------



## DivineCurrent (Sep 1, 2021)

I've been making braided cables for a while now, but really only for normal full size headphones. Took a shot at an IEM cable this time, wasn't my first take as the last one I did a few months ago ended up breaking the wire at the MMCX connection before I could listen... Thankfully this one turned out good, and I fell in love with this purple-blue wire I found on Aliexpress (which actually changes shades a bit in different lighting). Matches really well with the metal JVC HA-FDX1 in my opinion.


----------



## Eddie C

DivineCurrent said:


> I've been making braided cables for a while now, but really only for normal full size headphones. Took a shot at an IEM cable this time, wasn't my first take as the last one I did a few months ago ended up breaking the wire at the MMCX connection before I could listen... Thankfully this one turned out good, and I fell in love with this purple-blue wire I found on Aliexpress (which actually changes shades a bit in different lighting). Matches really well with the metal JVC HA-FDX1 in my opinion.


Love the color! link to wire used?


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## DivineCurrent

Eddie C said:


> Love the color! link to wire used?


Got it from here:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001083346569.html


----------



## IvanDrago

3D printed splitter - which is way too big


----------



## DuncanDirkDick

Not a cable, but it solves my DCA issues


----------



## Arnold Schwartz

Does anyone have experience sleeving a 2 channel 2 pair cable like Mogami 3106? I want to create a flat cable like the focal utopia or clear and worries the sleeve might billow in the middle


----------



## SteroidEars

Does it make a difference if I were to use a different(of lower rating/quality) cable for grounding than for audio signals?

For example, LITZ 6N silver plated copper for left & right audio signals and a non-LITZ <6N cable.

Am thinking of making one for my oem as the stock cable died and thought that by doing the above mention might save some bucks.

Will there be any measurable difference?
Thank you.


----------



## FiGuY1017

Hello, I'm not a DIY'er but Im looking to find one, I bent the 2.5mm termination on my Triton, looking to hire you to reterminate it to a 4.5mm bal. You can pm if your interested or I'll respond here. Thanks!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

IvanDrago said:


> 3D printed splitter - which is way too big


That's a novel approach. I'm sure you could revise the file to make it smaller. If you know anyone with an ultrasonic welder you could combine the two plastic pieces without needing screws... or epoxy could work too.


----------



## IvanDrago

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> I'm sure you could revise the file to make it smaller.


I already did 








https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4969517


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Nicely done!


----------



## Patrick415 (Nov 22, 2022)

Cable for Meze 99
Mogami W2983 cable
550 Paracord


----------



## IvanDrago

Patrick415 said:


> Mogami W2983 cable


Nice work 

Did you strip the jacket?


----------



## Patrick415

IvanDrago said:


> Nice work
> 
> Did you strip the jacket?


Yes.  The most fun part of making cables!


----------



## IvanDrago

Fishtail


----------



## Benno1988

Finding good wire is the hardest part im finding, especially in the 20-22 awg range.

Latest creation!


----------



## Chuck Dee (Oct 12, 2021)

I've been a busy little braider recently 

Used various types of wire including 49-strand SPC and 100-strand 6N UPOCC.
The SPC gives a nice bright presentation while the UPOCC gives a rounded picture with great neutrality.
Happy days.


----------



## espe0

6N SPC


----------



## Turkeysaurus

espe0 said:


> 6N SPC


Wow! Great job. I love the colors.


----------



## Riversalt

Patrick415 said:


> Cable for Meze 99
> Mogami W2983 cable
> 550 Paracord
> Splitter and connectors from AliExpress


Cut off the outer black cover and use the inner mogami wires?

Changed the sound of the phone for better or worse, the cable did not give noise interference due to lack of original shielding?

I plan to do the same with mogami left over here.


----------



## Benno1988

Riversalt said:


> Cut off the outer black cover and use the inner mogami wires?
> 
> Changed the sound of the phone for better or worse, the cable did not give noise interference due to lack of original shielding?
> 
> I plan to do the same with mogami left over here.


Most headphone cables aren't shielded, and if they do still have a shield, not connected anyway.

I made a bunch of Moon Black Dragon cables, its basically just a fancy Mogami Quad cable. I asked them directly if they connect the shield to the ground lug (XLR) or S (TRS) at the amp end and they said yes. Makes sense, anything picked up drains somewhere.

When I opened a few legit Moon Black Dragon cables for people getting me to reterminate them, nope. Just had the shielding cut and wrapped off.


----------



## OspreyAndy




----------



## Riversalt

Have you reused the original Hifiman Ananda cable?
Changing only the final connector going from 3.5mm to XLR?


----------



## jjflemin

Benno1988 said:


> Finding good wire is the hardest part im finding, especially in the 20-22 awg range.
> 
> Latest creation!


May I ask where you did get it?


----------



## Benno1988

jjflemin said:


> May I ask where you did get it?


Toxic Cables in UK. I bought the rest of what he had left of that 22awg copper litz. So soft and nice, makes a real good cable.


----------



## Sebbai

Most expensive cable I’ve made yet, silver, gold and palladium. With 6 tritium tubes installed on the y-split bead. Roughly 300$ in materials.. 




Bough for the sake of my customers (testing materials) needless to say it wasn’t worth the extra $


----------



## tjdub

Your cable is sick


----------



## Danmellinger

Sebbai said:


> Most expensive cable I’ve made yet, silver, gold and palladium. With 6 tritium tubes installed on the y-split bead. Roughly 300$ in materials..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI your info seems really close to impersonating @skedra from VikingWeaveCables. Even have the same first name in Instagram.


----------



## Sebbai

Danmellinger said:


> FYI your info seems really close to impersonating @skedra from VikingWeaveCables. Even have the same first name in Instagram.


I haven’t heard of him, but found out AFTER choosing the name that Viking-acoustic is a company based in Berlin, but they don’t really push for custom cables made for headphones that much. And Viking name should be used by true vikings Norwegian’s. So I didn’t bother changing the name. And Viking theme is close to my heart. 

But it bothers me if anyone accuse me of impersonating anyone, if you have any suggestions on name change I’m open for discussion in pm.


----------



## Danmellinger

Sebbai said:


> I haven’t heard of him, but found out AFTER choosing the name that Viking-acoustic is a company based in Berlin, but they don’t really push for custom cables made for headphones that much. And Viking name should be used by true vikings Norwegian’s. So I didn’t bother changing the name. And Viking theme is close to my heart.
> 
> But it bothers me if anyone accuse me of impersonating anyone, if you have any suggestions on name change I’m open for discussion in pm.


Wasn’t trying to accuse at all. Just giving a heads-up as he’s a friend and prolific custom cable maker in the headphone circles. 

Figured it would be good for all parties to know earlier rather than later.


----------



## Sebbai

Danmellinger said:


> Wasn’t trying to accuse at all. Just giving a heads-up as he’s a friend and prolific custom cable maker in the headphone circles.
> 
> Figured it would be good for all parties to know earlier rather than later.


Appreciate it bro, currently messaging him now!


----------



## Danmellinger

Sebbai said:


> Appreciate it bro, currently messaging him now!


Awesome! Glad you gents could connect!


----------



## teknorob23

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> [size=large]POWER CORD[/size]
> Sleeve: Teflon, Cotton Reinforced Hosing
> Conductor: Silver Plated OFC 10ga. x3
> Config: Twisted Pair (ground wrapped around outside)
> ...


 lovely looking cables. Are you shielding both twisted pair and earth?


----------



## Riversalt (Nov 30, 2021)

Meu cabo faça você mesmo Hubbel Aliexpress.


----------



## Kentajalli

I have a new pair of plugs for Mrspeakers or Dan Clark audio.
I got a pair shipped from them direct, but I never used them.
I am in London UK - if anybody needs them.
I am only asking cost price.


----------



## ClieOS

Spent the evening and built this short cable for Bluetooth adapter. Tomy Acoustic exchangeable connector on both ends, Neotech cryo 6N OCC copper cable.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

teknorob23 said:


> lovely looking cables. Are you shielding both twisted pair and earth?


That was my old design from 17 years ago. It didn't utilize a shield. For my current ones I use a mesh shield, foil shield and drain wire that connects to earth on the receptacle side. I'm using the Cardas rhodium power connectors now, they are very nice! I also went from 10 gauge to 12 gauge as 10 gauge is so unwieldy when the strand count is low. I'll try and get a photo of one for you. Before anyone PMs I'm not selling them, they take far too long to make


----------



## Craylock

You should go for something like Berlin Cables, or United States Cable Company Sebbai. (I also live in Viken, in Norway). But you have changed to Lystad Cables yes? Americans and Germans have mostly copyrighted the names of our old god(esse)s and use them freely for marketing purposes. Don't wanna call cultural appropriation here since us few millions are "majority" in the eyes of the blind, he he. Lystad Cables is a good name anyways, but this is typical of a trend. Is Wotan Wires taken? Sort of nice that our cultural effigies become a marque of quality, so I'd say you are welcome as Vikings all of you !-) (I even have a soft spot for that happy and gay "Thor" in his pink undies jumping around doing slap stick with his marvel(ous) friends)........... You can still use those rune-pendants at least! I love them on my cables, and I guess they will have a problem patenting our old alphabets he he


----------



## espe0 (Dec 18, 2021)

12 strand, desktop, "Copper Mamba Cable" 

7N OCC, Litz type 6, Cryo.

Balanced.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Very nice braiding skills!


----------



## Sebbai

espe0 said:


> 12 strand, desktop, "Cooper Mamba Cable"
> 
> 7N OCC, Litz type 6, Cryo.
> 
> Balanced.


Did you braid that with your own fingers!? 

Beautiful cable!


----------



## espe0

Sebbai said:


> Did you braid that with your own fingers!?
> 
> Beautiful cable!


100% hand made


----------



## Sebbai

espe0 said:


> 100% hand made


Would you like to share how you learned that technique? 😁


----------



## jjflemin

espe0 said:


> 12 strand, desktop, "Copper Mamba Cable"
> 
> 7N OCC, Litz type 6, Cryo.
> 
> Balanced.


Where did you source materials besides plussound? The cable looks great!


----------



## musicinmymind

Sebbai said:


> Would you like to share how you learned that technique? 😁



Very good cable, looks awesome.
I had braid similar cable earlier, but later discarded it as sound thin compared to stock cable.

the technique i use was  Kumihimo


----------



## IvanDrago

musicinmymind said:


> the technique i use was Kumihimo


Like i do  but only with 4 strands



Do you use a counterweight and if so how much does it weigh?

Another method which i like


----------



## musicinmymind

IvanDrago said:


> Like i do  but only with 4 strands
> 
> 
> Do you use a counterweight and if so how much does it weigh?
> ...




As I did not like sound from it, discarded long back.

But I did enjoy braid


----------



## espe0

SPC Litz type 6, MMCX + Multi-plug:


----------



## Arjey

Hey. Where do you guys get aesthetically nice strain reliefs? An AliExpress link would be nice. Also, do you secure the cables inside the jack after soldering them somehow, or.. just leave it? I'll be making an adapter for my first time. Ordered some expensive materials, so would like to do it right, so it'd last. Any recommendations for a noob are welcome


----------



## jjflemin

espe0 said:


> SPC Litz type 6, MMCX + Multi-plug:


May I ask where you got the multi plug? Looks great!


----------



## espe0

jjflemin said:


> May I ask where you got the multi plug? Looks great!


Hi

https://audeos.pl/pl/p/OEAudio-Multi-Plug-pelny-zestaw/1311


----------



## Chuck Dee

'Blue Skies'

7n UPOCC, Pentaconn + 2x 3.5mm TS at the headphones for a client's Hifiman Ananda.


----------



## Chuck Dee

'The Piano'

7n UPOCC + 3.5mm + 2x Sennheiser 2pin
7n UPOCC + 6.35.mm + 2x Sennheiser 2pin
For a pianist client to use with her Yamaha AvantGrand piano and/or amplifier.






Found some nice wide-body 3.5mm connectors at R-Connector to accommodate the braids.


----------



## tjdub

@Chuck Dee what size paracord are you using?


----------



## Chuck Dee

tjdub said:


> @Chuck Dee what size paracord are you using?


7mm. although i could probably get away with 4mm.


----------



## tjdub

Awesome thanks, I want to make some cables with thicker paracord but didn't know how wide to go. Your cables look really good by the way


----------



## Chuck Dee

tjdub said:


> Awesome thanks, I want to make some cables with thicker paracord but didn't know how wide to go. Your cables look really good by the way


Thanks! I'll be going fully commercial with 'Chris Cables' in the near future. I do custom interconnects and speaker cables too, although headphone cables seem to be the most popular choice currently. Probably with many people working from home and investing in headphones etc.


----------



## Arjey

If there isn't enough space on the jack/connector to solder a bunch of thick wires to it, is it ok to just solder the wires together and then solder the result to the jack/connector? I have a thicc 8 core wire and a female 3.5 with just about 1mm² to solder 4 wires to it.. 😅


----------



## Chuck Dee (Jan 27, 2022)

Arjey said:


> If there isn't enough space on the jack/connector to solder a bunch of thick wires to it, is it ok to just solder the wires together and then solder the result to the jack/connector? I have a thicc 8 core wire and a female 3.5 with just about 1mm² to solder 4 wires to it.. 😅


You need to make sure you isolate each conductor at the soldering points. Otherwise you will just have shorts.
I use some short pieces of heatshrink and slide over the wire in order to isolate them after soldering. This adds a bit of extra strength to the conductors when you crimp the jack too.











To be honest, I probably won't use this 100-strand UPOCC wire with a Pentaconn again as it's a touch too thick for the Pentaconn connectors and it was as fiddly af to solder up and you can see how messy the solder points got.
50-strand would have been better.


----------



## Arjey

Chuck Dee said:


> You need to make sure you isolate each conductor at the soldering points. Otherwise you will just have shorts.
> I use some short pieces of heatshrink and slide over the wire in order to isolate them after soldering. This adds a bit of extra strength to the conductors when you crimp the jack too.


Yeah, I have some heat shrink prepared for that. But I want to connect 4 wires for ground (and 2x2 for each channel), and there is barely enough place to solder 1 wire 😅 guess I'll just twist everything together and hope it holds.
I also intend to cover up the whole thing with heat shrink with glue inside (to make it hold a bit better) before closing the jack. Glue.. isn't conductive, right?)


----------



## Chuck Dee

Arjey said:


> Yeah, I have some heat shrink prepared for that. But I want to connect 4 wires for ground (and 2x2 for each channel), and there is barely enough place to solder 1 wire 😅 guess I'll just twist everything together and hope it holds.
> I also intend to cover up the whole thing with heat shrink with glue inside (to make it hold a bit better) before closing the jack. Glue.. isn't conductive, right?)


Then why not just splice-in 4 grd wires - 3 grd wires further back and just solder one end a the ground terminal?
Sounds like you're making life difficult for yourself.


----------



## Arjey

Chuck Dee said:


> Then why not just splice-in 4 grd wires - 3 grd wires further back and just solder one end a the ground terminal?
> Sounds like you're making life difficult for yourself.


Idk. It's a litz cable, and I don't think I'll be able to splice it very well. Don't want to gor further back on the wire, cus the part I need to connect it to is just about 1mm from the lip of the jack..




And I want it to be pretty, with the whole wire going fully in and a tiny bit of transparent strain relief sticking out. Not much room to work with here. And yeah, it seems like I'm always making life difficult for myself 😶


----------



## Sebbai (Jan 27, 2022)

8 strand pure silver hollow braid sounds amazing. Took about 2 days to finish tough… started with 8x5meter.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9 (Jan 27, 2022)

That's a lot of paracord Sebbai! You gotta keep one of those cables in your bug-out bag for utility purposes  I'm digging the red and black combo.

Also @Chuck Dee congrats on your business venture. There are few things more rewarding (and sometimes frustrating) than running your own business. I hope it works out well!


----------



## Arjey

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> _*Can you guys believe it's been 10 years?!?*_


Can't believe that in 2 years that'll be _20 years!!!_ This thread was created when I wasn't even 4 years old


----------



## Chuck Dee

Sebbai said:


> 8 strand pure silver hollow braid sounds amazing. Took about 2 days to finish tough… started with 8x5meter.


Top braiding! They look super.


----------



## musicinmymind

My stock HD800 cable broke, wanted to build new one. planning to use Double helix connector, as it should be fairly easy to work with.
But not sure which cable be best for sonic, please suggest.

https://doublehelixcables.com/product/eidolic-spacious-barrel-hd800-connector-pair/


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Feb 9, 2022)

Yeah I hate those even never having reterminated one. What the world needs now, is not another incompatible connector.

Read my lips: 4 pin mini XLR 

Edit: P.S. Now we know why Sennheiser charges 400 euros for a spare HD 800 cable. They finally engineered something that can't be built by robotics


----------



## Sebbai

gimmeheadroom said:


> Yeah I hate those even never having reterminated one. What the world needs now, is not another incompatible connector.
> 
> Read my lips: 4 pin mini XLR


Well this one is about to release


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Sebbai said:


> Well this one is about to release


I got one of the bottom ones in the mail today


----------



## Spidermanxd

Looking to solder this usb c to my iem cable, need help the wire diagram, thank you


----------



## Kentajalli

Spidermanxd said:


> Looking to solder this usb c to my iem cable, need help the wire diagram, thank you


https://e2e.ti.com/blogs_/b/analogw...should-remove-the-audio-jacks-from-our-phones
good luck soldering to those pins! Will need steady hands, large magnifying glass.


----------



## Firschi

6.5m (yes, that's 21.3255 ft) all Viablue cable for Focal Stellia


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Firschi said:


> 6.5m (yes, that's 21.3255 ft) all Viablue cable for Focal Stellia


Beautiful and fastidious work @Firschi . I know as the cable gets longer the braiding time becomes exponentially higher. What is the wire inside?


----------



## Dynamo5561

Firschi said:


> 6.5m (yes, that's 21.3255 ft) all Viablue cable for Focal Stellia


Wow nice! How did you get the cable into the sleeves? Seems like paracord 325 or even thinner?


----------



## Firschi

I used Paracord 425 as sleeves and my infamous AWG26 30 strand UP-OCC silver plated wire with PTFE sheath.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Hello, do you know of a good source of headphone wire in the EU?


----------



## espe0

gimmeheadroom said:


> Hello, do you know of a good source of headphone wire in the EU?


I know audiophonics.fr and audeos.pl


----------



## Kento6395

Got an idea to use ifi Neo idsd wirelessly. Today I went to search for old wires.  to assemble into a new head  to be able to use with power banks  **The conclusion is that it works very well. It is very convenient and can be moved without having to find a power outlet.  The sound was still full.  It doesn't feel like a drop at all.  It's because of the power bank.  The power is exactly the amp's specification, it can be used for a long time, the sound is normal.  (But maybe not as much as my table lamp) Overall, I like it very much.  Let's try to play together.


----------



## GREQ

8 - core silver cable.
High gloss black plug and Y-split parts :3
Unbraided down to the Y-split and re-braided two 4-core strands for L and R.
Added thin ring of red heatshrink around right channel plug in the indentation.


----------



## cpu235

Made my first cable with 16 guage amazon basics speaker cable, I had some of them left after I sold my speaker setup and I always wanted to learn how to make a cable so I tried to use stuff I had laying around, it was really fun and in the future I may make some mmcx cable for my ier z1r if I could find a good source of wires. (This cable is really thick and I don't really recommend it but it was something I had around)

Sound-wise there is basically no difference but I think it looks better than the stock cable.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

cpu235 said:


> Made my first cable with 16 guage amazon basics speaker cable, I had some of them left after I sold my speaker setup and I always wanted to learn how to make a cable so I tried to use stuff I had laying around, it was really fun and in the future I may make some mmcx cable for my ier z1r if I could find a good source of wires. (This cable is really thick and I don't really recommend it but it was something I had around)
> 
> Sound-wise there is basically no difference but I think it looks better than the stock cable.


Killer! I think you found the perfect cable for HE6SE. Usually, the 1.21 gigawatts we need to drive them properly sets most inferior girly-man cables on fire


----------



## ZYReady

cpu235 said:


> Made my first cable with 16 guage amazon basics speaker cable, I had some of them left after I sold my speaker setup and I always wanted to learn how to make a cable so I tried to use stuff I had laying around, it was really fun and in the future I may make some mmcx cable for my ier z1r if I could find a good source of wires. (This cable is really thick and I don't really recommend it but it was something I had around)
> 
> Sound-wise there is basically no difference but I think it looks better than the stock cable.


It seems to be a hard work lol. Can't believe terminating 16 AWG wires to headphones. My highest is 18 AWG.


----------



## Dynamo5561

And after long planning and part selection I could finish my Susvara cable today 🥳


----------



## IvanDrago

Dynamo5561 said:


> And after long planning and part selection I could finish my Susvara cable today 🥳


Nice job 

Where did you get the small silver plugs? They look dope.


----------



## Dynamo5561

IvanDrago said:


> Where did you get the small silver plugs? They look dope.


From here:  https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005...o2deu&spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.21ef5c5fVt63XJ
I ordered 3 different pairs and this matched best with the Susvara and it has very good quality.


----------



## IvanDrago

Dynamo5561 said:


> I ordered 3 different pairs and this matched best with the Susvara and it has very good quality.


Thank you!


----------



## Kentajalli

This thread is full of beautiful, hand braided, colourful cables, expertly made with such a finish that puts to shame a lot of so called hi-end commercial cables. I feel embarrassed to post here, I do not have the artistry of you guys, nor the patience.
*I am utilitarian !*
Hence my humble cable looks nothing like your cables, it is just a means to an end.
So what was my end? :
I have a Chord Hugo2 DAC that I connect to my phone (average Huawei) with a USB cable. Headphones are Hifiman Edition XS (these days). This setup sounds very good and if you give it good recordings, specially in Hi-Res it rewards you with excellent results.
Hi-Res material takes a lot of storage! 
So I need lots of storage. The phone has 128GB onboard, also (max.) 256GB card. That is not enough! So I devised this:
- A thin soft USB cable of about a meter long.
- Built onto it a USB Hub and some storage (512GB in this case), and a micro-USB plug to connect to the DAC.
- Since the power to juice this HUB/Storage comes from the phone, it should be very efficient with power usage, or I risk the phone running dry after a long flight!
- It has to be small and light.
- Should not heat up.
- Also since my DAC is very revealing and sensitive, any RFI or EMI can spice up the fine details. The _Cable _must be shielded, ferrite core filtered.

At first I made some using a Nano-USB Hub and a microSD card reader. It worked fine, but used to get a little too hot for my liking and as my Android phone had it, unless you remembered to unmount (eject) the card through onscreen menu, you risked the card being partition damaged and unreadable.  I could re-instate the partition table on my laptop, but it was a hassle.
At any rate, I left it on a plane to LA!
So recently I made this:

  

 
 

- The impedance of the cable is low enough that if used as a charging cable, Hugo2 can draw its 1.8A and go into fast charge mode.
- Beneath the heatshrink on the Hub/Storage there is a grounded copper foil shroud to guard against RFI, the cable is also shielded.
- there is 512GB storage, so when the cable is connected to the phone, it shows up as USB external disk, the phone also connects to the DAC through the Hub.
- I deliberately used a USB2 Hub because USB3 is power hungry! the cable under normal use (playing a track from the storage into the DAC) burns 95mA, which is as low as I could get it to. I easily get 10 hours of playback (if I wanted to) from a full charge and nominal phone usage in a day.
- The Ferrite core (a tiny one) is made as a common-mode rejector, in an attempt to guard against RFI.
- The bandwidth is a full 300Mb/s (Hub's limit) or about 38MB/s writing or reading from storage.
- Weighs only a few grams.
- The storage is a tiny USB flash disk. For some reason, even yanking it off the phone without ejecting does not render it un-readable (I tried a good few times).
- It keeps its cool! only warmish to touch.
- I can play any track up to at 32/768KHz or any DSD without a glitch to my DAC (Chord users know what I mean).
Bottom line, *It Works!*


----------



## Kento6395

I assembled the upgrade cable to work with my HD 800, the cable I use is the signal cable XLR of Nordost Heimdall , used lead Mundorf Supreme , and connector of Plussound.

result..
It has a much more natural vocal, clearer, cleaner sound than the stock cable.


----------



## cpu235

I wanted to practice making iem cables so I bought some 26awg hookup wire to practice, it was a bit stiff but works okay. The soundstage was narrower and sounded "tinny" and harsh, bass was slightly increased but not by much. It was dirt cheap though (under $10 for 100ft/30m) so I am happy with it.


----------



## Silver Wolf (Jun 7, 2022)

Had to turn lights right down so can see the Silver lol, dang stuff is so shiny/reflective and picks up so much light it mostly looks like white 'n blown out.
image left to right : 18awg Silver plated copper then next is obvious 22awg copper lol and last is a mix of 24/26awg pure silver and copper etc.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Sweet braids brah


----------



## Paladin79 (Jun 6, 2022)

A recent build I did for Focal Utopias, 8 strand braid, hand carved splitter, then cotton based covering. Tested on an amp I designed and built.


----------



## Kentajalli

Paladin79 said:


> A recent build I did for Focal Utopias, 8 strand braid, hand carved splitter, then cotton based covering. Tested on an amp I designed and built.


Looks fantastic! what conductor did you use?
Generally, as a brand, Focal bundle cables are hard to beat!


----------



## Paladin79

Kentajalli said:


> Looks fantastic! what conductor did you use?
> Generally, as a brand, Focal bundle cables are hard to beat!


I used a high purity copper with a high strand count, 24 awg. I have had it so long I do not recall where I bought it, it may have been given to me. I have it marked as OCC. I am retired now but spent nearly 17 years doing custom cables so I have a lot of samples and such laying around.

Most all of my own cables have pigtails so I can switch between balanced and TRS connectors. The gentleman who wanted my help with this particular cable wanted a ten foot extension with quarter inch TRS, I used full sized four pin xlrs for the junction so he can switch back to balanced if so desired.

My base cable for comparison is a DanaCable Lazuli Ultra that was given to me. My cable compared quite well IMHO.   I still have a couple samples @HiGHFLYiN9 was kind enough to give me some years back.


----------



## Kentajalli

Paladin79 said:


> I used a high purity copper with a high strand count, 24 awg. I have had it so long I do not recall where I bought it, it may have been given to me. I have it marked as OCC. I am retired now but spent nearly 17 years doing custom cables so I have a lot of samples and such laying around.
> 
> Most all of my own cables have pigtails so I can switch between balanced and TRS connectors. The gentleman who wanted my help with this particular cable wanted a ten foot extension with quarter inch TRS, I used full sized four pin xlrs for the junction so he can switch back to balanced if so desired.
> 
> My base cable for comparison is a DanaCable Lazuli Ultra that was given to me. My cable compared quite well IMHO.   I still have a couple samples @HiGHFLYiN9 was kind enough to give me some years back.


Recently I did a little listening test with different cables.
I am (was) the most ardent anti snake-oil crusader you could imagine. As an engineer I know a cable is a cable, coat-hangers are as good as $1000 cables, right?
In my group test, I found out, for some unknown reason, single solid core cables for headphones and speakers, somehow sounded better!!
And it wasn't the metal - it was the fact it was one single solid core conductor. ALU, copper, silver or even coat-hangers were all the same, but multi-strand didn't sound as good.
Even individually lacquered multi-strands did not have the edge that a single solid core cable had.
I finally settled for fully annealed pure silver wire.
No, silver does not have magical audio properties at all! I used it because:
- it is cheap! Available easily from Jewellers supplies, they use it for repairs.
- Fully annealed pure silver wire is the softest metal I could find.
Period! For whatever it is worth, I thought I share.


----------



## Paladin79 (Jun 7, 2022)

Kentajalli said:


> Recently I did a little listening test with different cables.
> I am (was) the most ardent anti snake-oil crusader you could imagine. As an engineer I know a cable is a cable, coat-hangers are as good as $1000 cables, right?
> In my group test, I found out, for some unknown reason, single solid core cables for headphones and speakers, somehow sounded better!!
> And it wasn't the metal - it was the fact it was one single solid core conductor. ALU, copper, silver or even coat-hangers were all the same, but multi-strand didn't sound as good.
> ...


LOL I best not get into an argument here I have been in more cable studies than you can count and conducted some tests when people claimed certain things they could not replicate in a blind study. One person claimed he could hear a difference in two identical interconnect cables I built. He could, half the time lol. I do not do pseudo science so I am often skeptical when someone says they cooked an AC cord and it made a miraculous difference lol. I got ahold of the same cable cooker and offered to give the person a dozen cables and all  he had to do was tell me which six I cooked per his instructions. I then heard every excuse in the book why he could not accept the challenge lol.

     I have also done blind studies on DACS, 6sn7 tubes (over 1500 types) and even boutique fuses lol.  I go by what large groups can detect, but I did come across one young woman who could pick specific types of wire in blind tests, repeatedly. Mind you she does not know the difference between the wire types but she can pick an average of nine of ten wires correctly just by saying wire 4 is now in location 9, and wire 5 is now in location 2 as we switched 10 types of wire around in a blind test.  I designed and built four identical class A tube amps we use for some studies and often we use Senn HD 800 headphones. High strand count copper headphone cables did exceedingly well in those studies when we used a group of 50 participants. In our system without knowing one item from another, one might score a 98 while another might score an 80 or so. One person might say a tube has a slamming bass or whatever, but this system requires many checks over the audio spectrum.
      I work through and engineering department that helps set up some tests, others I conduct with my own equipment. We went so far as to have music recorded that we use for testing, they show off as many as 25 criteria so a large group knows what to listen for when comparing gear. The audio engineer who handled this for my local audio group is fairly well known in classical music recording.
      My local group consists of at least eight engineers, five audio engineers, a couple physicists, and some random mathematicians and metallurgists. This can sound a bit boring but have also done such things as assembling the exact equipment used in the TV series Bosch, just to see what it sounded like lol


----------



## Kentajalli (Jun 7, 2022)

Paladin79 said:


> LOL I best not get into an argument here I have been in more cable studies than you can count and conducted some tests when people claimed certain things they could not replicate in a blind study. One person claimed he could hear a difference in two identical interconnect cables I built. He could, half the time lol. I do not do pseudo science so I am often skeptical when someone says they cooked an AC cord and it made a miraculous difference lol. I got ahold of the same cable cooker and offered to give the person a dozen cables and all  he had to do was tell me which six I cooked per his instructions. I then heard every excuse in the book why he could not accept the challenge lol.
> 
> I have also done blind studies on DACS, 6sn7 tubes (over 1500 types) and even boutique fuses lol.  I go by what large groups can detect, but I did come across one young woman who could pick specific types of wire in blind tests, repeatedly. Mind you she does not know the difference between the wire types but she can pick an average of nine of ten wires correctly just by saying wire 4 is now in location 9, and wire 5 is now in location 2 as we switched 10 types of wire around in a blind test.  I designed and built four identical class A tube amps we use for some studies and often we use Senn HD 800 headphones. High strand count copper headphone cables did exceedingly well in those studies when we used a group of 50 participants. In our system without knowing one item from another, one might score a 98 while another might score an 80 or so. One person might say a tube has a slamming bass or whatever, but this system requires many checks over the audio spectrum.
> I work through and engineering department that helps set up some tests, others I conduct with my own equipment. We went so far as to have music recorded that we use for testing, they show off as many as 25 criteria so a large group knows what to listen for when comparing gear. The audio engineer who handled this for my local audio group is fairly well known in classical music recording.
> My local group consists of at least eight engineers, five audio engineers, a couple physicists, and some random mathematicians and metallurgists. This can sound a bit boring but have also done such things as assembling the exact equipment used in the TV series Bosch, just to see what it sounded like lol


Oh , well, didn't know it was a sensitive subject.
TLDR, the girl is nice! from this angle.😊


----------



## Paladin79

Kentajalli said:


> Oh , well, didn't know it was a sensitive subject.
> TLDR, the girl is nice! from this angle.😊


I did not mean to make it sensitive of course, I just get involved in a lot of testing and several of us worked on what we believed would be the best way to go about it. We invested in excess of $50k just for the 6sn7 testing. Some tubes valued at $1,000 or more. We also used a lot of grad students for test subjects, I am realistic enough to know how much loss one suffers in the high end after age 50.   I have done less work with speaker cables and I really could see using solid wire in that application. As an engineer I am sure you appreciate when folks try to add skin effect into their audio cable discussions lol


----------



## Kentajalli (Jun 7, 2022)

Paladin79 said:


> I did not mean to make it sensitive of course, I just get involved in a lot of testing and several of us worked on what we believed would be the best way to go about it. We invested in excess of $50k just for the 6sn7 testing. Some tubes valued at $1,000 or more. We also used a lot of grad students for test subjects, I am realistic enough to know how much loss one suffers in the high end after age 50.   I have done less work with speaker cables and I really could see using solid wire in that application. As an engineer I am sure you appreciate when folks try to add skin effect into their audio cable discussions lol


I am 62, and I have done my share of experimenting. Some of them very quickly proved to be futile, such as tube rolling!
In a tube amplifier, the last component that may alter the sound were the tubes, unless there is something wrong with one batch. Certain capacitors may affect the tone slightly, resistors almost never made a difference (unless they pick up RF), transformer quality (if not OTL) can also have some effects, but it is the design mostly, and basic quality of components.
With headphone and speaker wire, I knew from an engineering point of view that wire is wire, period! The termination has more to do with any issues than the cable itself (bad termination).
With speakers, it was many years ago. I had just got my first Hifi put together, complete with bell wire as speaker cable, and it sounded fine - then one day I bit the bullet and got some Oxygen free cable, in a fancy transparent cover! Changed the cables over and nothing! What? Where did the money go?
Did back and forth with cheapest bell-wire and better Oxygen free cables, before I gave up! Ended up using pretty cables anyway, convincing myself, I need better recordings or speakers.
Years went by, moved house, couldn't find the cables in the boxes in garage, so ended up using some house wiring loom for lighting - you know the solid core 16A double insulated. Hi-fi worked fine, one day I found fancy cables, replaced them, again nothing!
Then, when I changed my amp and my speakers for better ones, I could almost hear that the wiring loom (solid core) ones were actually better than the fancy ones! I put it down as impedance and inductance affecting my amp output and the feedback loop - as the wiring loom had less inductance and capacitance, and I was using about 10 meters of it.
Please don't go TLDR on me! Just telling the story . . . .
Roll on some years, and I got myself a pair of Hifiman EDXS. I already had a pair of Focal Clear headphones too (never liked them).
The EDXS sounded different but interesting, I liked them! Then one day, just for the heck of it, I tried the Focal bundled short cable on the Hifiman, and the headphones sound changed!
Went back and forth, and yes, there was no mistake, Focal cable had clearer highs and more punchy bass - I had an _Aha... _moment, Hifiman must have cheapened out on the cable (Chinese company, ha ?) , so I measured them - No electrically, nothing wrong with them! - OK, the Focal cable tested better, it had lower over all resistance (about 0.7R IIRC) lower capacitance (few tens of picofarad) and all had negligible inductance.
My amp choice was from Chord with very low output impedance, and the Hifiman had a ruler flat impedance against frequency, I did not know what was causing the effect - frankly the book said NO.
Then one day, I picked up some pure silver solid core interconnects from eBay for cheap.
I experimented! - got some really good jacks and put together my first headphone cable using the cable, it sounded slightly better than even the Focal cable! This is madness.
Silver has nothing over copper, I knew - so what was causing this - I tried Alu wire, copper wires of different thickness, even stripped some CAT5 wire! (no didn't try coat hangers), all sounded good, as good as silver, but better than any multi-strand. I even bought a very nice braided in fabric, soft multi-strand ready made pure silver headphone cable ( up for sale now, if anyone wants it) - single solid core had the upper hand.
I tried different thicknesses, with silver - 0.3mm, 0.4mm .... to 1mm - past 0.5mm it made no difference, so I settled on 0.6mm finally - that is what I use now.
On speakers, to this day, I have used household wiring loom (1.5mm square) copper for internal lighting circuits. Cheap as chips, as good as any fancy cable I had ever tried.
That was my story ....
BTW, I am familiar with _skin effect _. Single solid core wire has _less _ skin compared to multi-strands - supporters of multi-strand may use that fallacy - even Litz wire. But we know that effect is at very high frequencies, at audio, it is all irrelevant.


----------



## Zachik

Kentajalli said:


> I am 62, and I have done my share of experimenting. Some of them very quickly proved to be futile, such as tube rolling!
> In a tube amplifier, the last component that may alter the sound were the tubes, unless there is something wrong with one batch. Certain capacitors may affect the tone slightly, resistors almost never made a difference (unless they pick up RF), transformer quality (if not OTL) can also have some effects, but it is the design mostly, and basic quality of components.
> With headphone and speaker wire, I knew from an engineering point of view that wire is wire, period! The termination has more to do with any issues than the cable itself (bad termination).
> With speakers, it was many years ago. I had just got my first Hifi put together, complete with bell wire as speaker cable, and it sounded fine - then one day I bit the bullet and got some Oxygen free cable, in a fancy transparent cover! Changed the cables over and nothing! What? Where did the money go?
> ...


You are a lucky man. I wish I did not hear differences - would have saved me many thousands of dollars...


----------



## Paladin79

Kentajalli said:


> I am 62, and I have done my share of experimenting. Some of them very quickly proved to be futile, such as tube rolling!
> In a tube amplifier, the last component that may alter the sound were the tubes, unless there is something wrong with one batch. Certain capacitors may affect the tone slightly, resistors almost never made a difference (unless they pick up RF), transformer quality (if not OTL) can also have some effects, but it is the design mostly, and basic quality of components.
> With headphone and speaker wire, I knew from an engineering point of view that wire is wire, period! The termination has more to do with any issues than the cable itself (bad termination).
> With speakers, it was many years ago. I had just got my first Hifi put together, complete with bell wire as speaker cable, and it sounded fine - then one day I bit the bullet and got some Oxygen free cable, in a fancy transparent cover! Changed the cables over and nothing! What? Where did the money go?
> ...


I will just address tube rolling and maybe skin effect. I accepted  a bet from a gentleman from North Carolina who claimed he could pick a  GE tube from a group of eight I sent him.  (6sn7s)  I encased each tube in PVC pipe and sealed them with hot glue, and over that I used sealing wax with an insignia set into the wax. Jason at Schiit later used the same tubes in a shootout he set up. The gentleman from NC lost the bet but he NAMED five of the eight tubes and got down to two he thought was the GE, they sounded similar and he picked the wrong one. One tube, a Ken-Rad black glass he had not heard before but he loved it, he just could not name it blind. He did his testing on a Lyr 3 which does not show a lot of difference in sound to my ears between tubes lol. I removed a couple tubes from the PVC the other day and had to get the glue so hot it distorted the PVC.  Jason picked one of my favorites as his favorite, (I did not send him the crappy two tubes.)

I even used the same tube extenders at the bottom because some tubes had different bases and some had USSR stamped on them.  I design and build tube amplifiers and not only can you hear a difference in the same types of tubes, we had plenty examples of where the sound was different depending on the year the same tubes were manufactured lol. I have friends who cannot tell an MP3 from any other form of music whether it be CD, record, or HD track. Some folks fall into that category so I doubt they could hear a difference in a tube. There are plenty of people rolling tubes and I will admit some amps do not show off the tube sound very well.

  Oh yeah eight of us did preliminary blind testing on the 1500 6sn7 equivalents, seven of the eight of us picked the same five tubes in our top ten, many of which you can barely touch for under $350 each now.. 

On skin effect I only meant that some folks say omg the silver coated copper sounds so much better than other quality copper but you and I both know that most effects start at 100k, we will agree on that lol. Oh and there are air holes in the sides of the pvc toward the top, tubes get hot but not hot enough to melt the glue after two years of various people using the tubes in other blind tests.


----------



## Paladin79

Zachik said:


> You are a lucky man. I wish I did not hear differences - would have saved me many thousands of dollars...


By the way Zachik knows the gentleman in NC I am referring to, I am making him a new cabinet for an amp in the next few weeks. I won a steak dinner and a bottle of wine on the bet after spending around $1,000 and a few weekends setting up the blind test. lol  I then built switch boxes and all the necessary cables for Jason at Schiit to run four amps at once.


----------



## Kentajalli

Paladin79 said:


> By the way Zachik knows the gentleman in NC I am referring to, I am making him a new cabinet for an amp in the next few weeks. I won a steak dinner and a bottle of wine on the bet after spending around $1,000 and a few weekends setting up the blind test. lol  I then built switch boxes and all the necessary cables for Jason at Schiit to run four amps at once.


Well, I got to be lucky on some things!
In case of tube rolling, I did not have access to your variety of tubes for sure, perhaps that's why I didn't hear anything.
On signal tubes, if they are not faulty and within average spec. of the group test, I do not hear any differences, unless one happens to be more microphonic, and I listen at loud volumes, very close to the tube - then yes, it can show changes.
On power tubes, I hear differences, but small differences, each is actually unique but a tiny amount, not enough for me to tell blind.
On resistors, almost never can I tell. Again, unless it picks up RF due to its type and location.
On capacitors, I hear a lot more of differences, but it has to be in direct signal path - coupling, feedback or power supply. On coupling capacitors, my choice has been vintage paper in oil types, specially the cheap Russian ones (K40Y IIRC).
I need to declare, I am not really a tube guy, I meddle for fun, My OTLs sound pretty good to me, but I am always scared a glitch might blow up my speakers! But i put up with them, because they sound extra clean.
Thanx for listening.


----------



## Kentajalli

Paladin79 said:


> I will just address tube rolling and maybe skin effect. I accepted  a bet from a gentleman from North Carolina who claimed he could pick a  GE tube from a group of eight I sent him.  (6sn7s)  I encased each tube in PVC pipe and sealed them with hot glue, and over that I used sealing wax with an insignia set into the wax. Jason at Schiit later used the same tubes in a shootout he set up. The gentleman from NC lost the bet but he NAMED five of the eight tubes and got down to two he thought was the GE, they sounded similar and he picked the wrong one. One tube, a Ken-Rad black glass he had not heard before but he loved it, he just could not name it blind. He did his testing on a Lyr 3 which does not show a lot of difference in sound to my ears between tubes lol. I removed a couple tubes from the PVC the other day and had to get the glue so hot it distorted the PVC.  Jason picked one of my favorites as his favorite, (I did not send him the crappy two tubes.)
> 
> I even used the same tube extenders at the bottom because some tubes had different bases and some had USSR stamped on them.  I design and build tube amplifiers and not only can you hear a difference in the same types of tubes, we had plenty examples of where the sound was different depending on the year the same tubes were manufactured lol. I have friends who cannot tell an MP3 from any other form of music whether it be CD, record, or HD track. Some folks fall into that category so I doubt they could hear a difference in a tube. There are plenty of people rolling tubes and I will admit some amps do not show off the tube sound very well.
> 
> ...


Putting covers on tubes should help with microphonics, I am guessing - but won't it affect temperature equilibrium? Won't the plates get too hot in high bias situations?


----------



## Paladin79

Kentajalli said:


> Well, I got to be lucky on some things!
> In case of tube rolling, I did not have access to your variety of tubes for sure, perhaps that's why I didn't hear anything.
> On signal tubes, if they are not faulty and within average spec. of the group test, I do not hear any differences, unless one happens to be more microphonic, and I listen at loud volumes, very close to the tube - then yes, it can show changes.
> On power tubes, I hear differences, but small differences, each is actually unique but a tiny amount, not enough for me to tell blind.
> ...


All of the tubes used were NOS or testing as new. I use the term equivalents because we included single triode tubes, Loktals, etc.

Getting back to cables I could hear slight differences in headphone cables after using a cable cooker. 

You as an engineer will appreciate this. In order to win a rather large bet, friends handed me a bucket of parts and bet me  I could not make a decent sounding SET amp. The power tubes were WW 2 vintage pentodes used on transmitters by Russians and Germans.


I won the bet and then upgraded to 1942   German tubes used on submarines.


----------



## Paladin79

Kentajalli said:


> Putting covers on tubes should help with microphonics, I am guessing - but won't it affect temperature equilibrium? Won't the plates get too hot in high bias situations?


Some tubes have better upper supports and are less microphonic anyway.  I vented the tubes and all worked well. I left a lot of room in the pvc.


----------



## Kentajalli

Paladin79 said:


> All of the tubes used were NOS or testing as new. I use the term equivalents because we included single triode tubes, Loktals, etc.
> 
> Getting back to cables I could hear slight differences in headphone cables after using a cable cooker.
> 
> ...


I have stayed away from SETs.
Transformers and power supplies need a hell of attention.
Air gaps, heating windings . . . .


----------



## Paladin79

Kentajalli said:


> I have stayed away from SETs.
> Transformers and power supplies need a hell of attention.
> Air gaps, heating windings . . . .


Each to their own, I only do Class A and extremely little solid state. It is about the sound for me, not measurements or practicality. My next amp will be a Prima Luna EVO 400 integrated. 14 tubes.😁😁


----------



## AxelCloris

Folks, as a reminder this is the DIY Cable Gallery thread, so let's please keep the discussion on the topic of cables we make. Thanks all.


----------



## TheHeedHunter

Just ordinary china stuff cable. Came out pretty nice. 16awg I think it was for single litz cable. Was not sure of the color scheme but it turned out pretty.


----------



## Silver Wolf (Jun 17, 2022)

TheHeedHunter said:


> Just ordinary china stuff cable. Came out pretty nice. 16awg I think it was for single litz cable. Was not sure of the color scheme but it turned out pretty.


Very pretty 'n good taste, I love the terminations. Great minds think alike giggle, I made a very similar cable with same terminations just a week or so ago.

Yours looks fantastic!

Here's mine


----------



## Zachik

TheHeedHunter said:


> Just ordinary china stuff cable. Came out pretty nice. 16awg I think it was for single litz cable. Was not sure of the color scheme but it turned out pretty.


Looks pretty cool actually.
How does it sound?


----------



## xtiva

TheHeedHunter said:


> Just ordinary china stuff cable. Came out pretty nice. 16awg I think it was for single litz cable. Was not sure of the color scheme but it turned out pretty.


Awesome looking connectors  

I am a beginner and have only been making mostly converter adapters or interconnects but below is my 1st attempt at making headphone cable for my Susvara using pure silver cable sourced from China but using Neutrik connectors, 3.5mm and 4 pin XLR connectors.





below are some of the adapter cables I just made1/4" male to 4 pin female XLR, also using Neutrik using pure silver cable.


----------



## TheHeedHunter

Silver Wolf said:


> Very pretty 'n good taste, I love the terminations. Great minds think alike giggle, I made a very similar cable with same terminations just a week or so ago.
> 
> Yours looks fantastic!
> 
> Here's mine



Thanks! If so, I managed to get this first haha. The connectors look very nice,  price is high IMO but worth it for a bit pricier cable (20 euro usual vs 120 euro or so for this). I like your cable a lot, the litz pattern is looking very sick and single color is what I was looking for at first. What cable did you use? I got this from the link, nice litz cable and one cable is around 1,5mm² or 16awg. They are BIG and barely managed to fit in the miniXLR-connectors.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003809403409.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.7e9e1802djoDe5

And I was surprised to see same connectors and you inspired me to post my cable. But now that I've looked your cable, the pattern of braiding I am a bit jealous as that colour and pattern was what I was looking for.. This cable was 8-core for 65 euros and 3 meter long. Other cables we're so much more expensive that I wouldn't have done this if only cable was 300-400 euros for 2,5-3m and 8-core.



Zachik said:


> Looks pretty cool actually.
> How does it sound?


I usually don't believe in it, some exceptions I have seen. Like Ether CX stock cable. But for thinner (As xtiva's cable below) this did bring a lot more meat to the sound without taking away high. It felt like Verite Closed's didn't get enough voltage from my Rebel amp. But I know how thick the cable is in the ZMF headphones, it isn't very thick also. I tested few times but yes, it brought meat to the sound, I think more alive and musical tone and also bass department sounded meatier and more hefty. It may be a bit darker now from the thinner sound but not much. Exception makes the rule but I am thinking some cable may bring a difference to sound, not always but sometimes. Just like before but this was so uplifting difference that it can also be better, not just odd highs as the OG CX cable. I need to test this more today.

Have you had good or bad experiences with cables? If so, tell some experience with it. Headphone, dac-amp and cables. Thanks!



xtiva said:


> Awesome looking connectors
> 
> I am a beginner and have only been making mostly converter adapters or interconnects but below is my 1st attempt at making headphone cable for my Susvara using pure silver cable sourced from China but using Neutrik connectors, 3.5mm and 4 pin XLR connectors.
> 
> ...



I was making these kind of cables few years ago until today. This was first more expensive and more hifi to try. I've done cables like yours with the 8-core silver black sheat and copper transparent sheat for few years and made them to order 1 or 2 years. I've sold 10-15 maybe to Finland, I've had a bit of price but did everything extremely well and good quality. If your soldering is on point I'd love to say that's my cable too! Very well done, no odd heatshrink and perfect braiding. I took from Zach that I use o-ring as marking for right side cup, other that that this is just like mine. Great work!

For a tip, I used hot glue to tie down everything in the connector so it doesn't short and it does help as a strain relief. But it can make the boot hard to screw back together if there's a bit too much of it. Hope you get better and enjoy the frustrating hobby with cables, haha!


----------



## xtiva

TheHeedHunter said:


> For a tip, I used hot glue to tie down everything in the connector so it doesn't short and it does help as a strain relief. But it can make the boot hard to screw back together if there's a bit too much of it. Hope you get better and enjoy the frustrating hobby with cables, haha!


Oh great thanks for the tip  awaiting for the order of more higher-priced cable will try your tip with this time


----------



## Silver Wolf (Jun 19, 2022)

TheHeedHunter said:


> Thanks! If so, I managed to get this first haha. The connectors look very nice, price is high IMO but worth it for a bit pricier cable (20 euro usual vs 120 euro or so for this). I like your cable a lot, the litz pattern is looking very sick and single color is what I was looking for at first. What cable did you use? I got this from the link, nice litz cable and one cable is around 1,5mm² or 16awg. They are BIG and barely managed to fit in the miniXLR-connectors.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003809403409.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.7e9e1802djoDe5
> 
> And I was surprised to see same connectors and you inspired me to post my cable. But now that I've looked your cable, the pattern of braiding I am a bit jealous as that colour and pattern was what I was looking for.. This cable was 8-core for 65 euros and 3 meter long. Other cables we're so much more expensive that I wouldn't have done this if only cable was 300-400 euros for 2,5-3m and 8-core.



I agree, those mini xlr's are a bit expensive but nice quality terminations normally are but I just love them so bought a few sets. Least buying them out of China is more affordable than locally through retail you would pay double or more. I just had to have them though and they match all my cables as I tend to like shiny so I buy all mine in that same style (rhodium with the carbon fiber etc)..

The cable I used above is 15/16awg conductor/core size. I think from memory outer insulator/cover size measures almost 1.9mm. It's 140 strand count per core, (not pre-braided) and cost is $8.79 p/m. I used 22m to make my cable so approx $200 worth of cable alone if paying p/m and finished cable braided measures appox 1,9m after braiding. Another tip! If going to make a couple or more cables it works out much cheaper to buy 100m+ of cable

So not cheap cable I guess, but not crazy expensive either depending on how you buy... These days only make cables for myself as it causes me much pain and it's very difficult for me (I'm an old retired disabled bloke)

edit: for any interested I'll share one of my hints/tips also,
I like to use PTFE (Teflon plumbers tape) between solder joint/each different wire/s at terminations before hot gluing or heat-shrinking and securing things down etc...

Pre braiding image of 22m cut cable: Copper sure can look pretty.


----------



## xtiva

BTW, what connectors would you recommend for 4-pin XLR?  I have bought some from aliexpress, carbon-looking ones, but they were not a good fit when you tried to connect to the amp.... Thanks.


----------



## TheHeedHunter

Do you mean the chrome one's with carbon? I've had good experiences with QYFang and R Connector. Of course Neutrik would get you easily done and propably find it in your country.


----------



## xtiva (Jun 18, 2022)

TheHeedHunter said:


> Do you mean the chrome one's with carbon? I've had good experiences with QYFang and R Connector. Of course Neutrik would get you easily done and propably find it in your country.


Oh yeah QYFANG is the one I bought actually...  yeah Neutrik is the only connector that I can source locally easily... Thanks


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Paladin79 said:


> All of the tubes used were NOS or testing as new. I use the term equivalents because we included single triode tubes, Loktals, etc.
> 
> Getting back to cables I could hear slight differences in headphone cables after using a cable cooker.
> 
> ...


Beautiful piece of maple!


----------



## xtiva

TheHeedHunter said:


> If your soldering is on point I'd love to say that's my cable too!


Sorry to ask but do you believe is this enough solder or too much?  Thanks.


----------



## TheHeedHunter

xtiva said:


> Sorry to ask but do you believe is this enough solder or too much?  Thanks.


No problems to answer. That is good amount, you can see that correct temperature has been used (and long enough but not too long) and the solder has 'sucked' the wire and pin completely and that amount makes it nice and secure solder. If it's overflowing that's too much. Less is ok too, if you can see the wire and pin be 'wet' together it's enough. I usually put that amount as in your picture. Hope this helps and happy soldering!


----------



## xtiva

TheHeedHunter said:


> No problems to answer. That is good amount, you can see that correct temperature has been used (and long enough but not too long) and the solder has 'sucked' the wire and pin completely and that amount makes it nice and secure solder. If it's overflowing that's too much. Less is ok too, if you can see the wire and pin be 'wet' together it's enough. I usually put that amount as in your picture. Hope this helps and happy soldering!


Awesome thanks so much for the infor


----------



## xtiva (Jul 28, 2022)

Not sure if this is a good idea but I just couldn't afford to make 2 different types of cables and have instead made an adapter to be able to convert 3.5mm connectors to HD800 connectors.

This is using a pure silver cable with 3.5mm female connectors with HD800 male connector.


----------



## xtiva (Jun 29, 2022)

2nd Try to make another cable for Susvara using 2.8mm OD Silver plated cable... big mistake cable was too thick to use a nice Carbon 3.5mm connector that I got from QYFANG.  Just had to use a cheaper 3.5mm connector to use with a thick cable  Had cover them in shrink wrap to hide it   At least I was able to use Furuteck 4-pin connector 

Now next challenge is to use a 1.5mm thick Silver plated Litz cable.. a bit worried as this is the very first to use Litz cable...


----------



## xtiva

First time using Litz cable.  Had to buy longer than what I needed to do some practice soldering Litz without Solder pot but this cable wasn't too bad.  First few tries, cable became all burnt but got hang of it after fa ew more tries.  Insulation didn't need too much effort to melt them.  

Used 1.8mm Silver-plated Copper Litz cable with Furutech XLR connector and slim 3.5mm connectors.  4 core 2 Color braiding


----------



## Silver Wolf (Jul 9, 2022)

19awg [504 strand count] silver plated OFC litz






24awg Silver laced with 29awg copper [under 200 strand count]






Fat 16awg Litz ... [1,120  rockin strands] !


----------



## Blotto80

Behold the Frankenares. I damaged one of the two pin connectors on my EA Ares II so I took the opportunity and remade it with nicer looking connectors and half sheathed in Paracord 95. The cable itself turned out awesome but I’m not too pleased with my workmanship around the 4.4mm connector. I frayed a bit too much of the Paracord and needed the white heatshrink to cover it up. I may get fed up and tear it apart again but I got frustrated and just wanted it finished.


----------



## Blotto80

The solution was staring me in the face the whole time. Took an extra piece of Paracord, dab of CA glue on the end and wrapped it around the space that the heatshrink was covering. Looks and feels a million times better.


----------



## damascato




----------



## gimmeheadroom

The logo on the splitter could look like an Audeze logo    Great match with your headphones!


----------



## damascato

gimmeheadroom said:


> The logo on the splitter could look like an Audeze logo    Great match with your headphones!


Eheheh it’s Viablue actually, but you’re right!!


----------



## Silver Wolf (Jul 16, 2022)

Thought I'd spoil myself and make something BIG again but more shiny... I like my pretties 'n thought why not make a fat opulent 16awg silver n' rhodium plated cable  (1,120 rocking strands )


----------



## damascato

Silver Wolf said:


> Thought I'd really spoil myself and make something BIG again but more shiny... I like my pretties 'n thought why not make a fat opulent 16awg silver, rhodium 'n beryllium plated cable  (1,120 rocking strands )


What connectors are you using mate?


----------



## Silver Wolf

Qyfang Starlight series rhodium mini XLR's and the full size XLR is XSSH Audio


----------



## damascato




----------



## damascato




----------



## Silver Wolf (Jul 18, 2022)

Silver Wolf said:


> Thought I'd spoil myself and make something BIG again but more shiny... I like my pretties 'n thought why not make a fat opulent 16awg silver n' rhodium plated cable  (1,120 rocking strands )


Pic from "_making of " _shows cable is silver but just highly reflective to light so always looks white under daylight/normal full light etc... Yep that's fat high strand count Litz 16awg cable lol and yes that's a full sized XLR...(I had to modify to take my cable !!! ) Forget headphones lol, would make awesome speaker cables rofl....giggle


----------



## Kento6395 (Jul 25, 2022)

I assemble the power plug myself.

The equipment consists of

1. Wattgate 381 Ag ( Grey )
2. Fim 880 ( Blue )
3. Oyaide swo ( purple )
4. Leviton ( orange )
5.  Cardas red wire
6. Furutech  AC IEC


----------



## musicinmymind

I am looking for 6.3 mm jack for soldering my headphone cable, please suggest good quality ones


----------



## damascato

musicinmymind said:


> I am looking for 6.3 mm jack for soldering my headphone cable, please suggest good quality ones


Rean /Neutrik are more than adequate for most cables


----------



## gimmeheadroom

musicinmymind said:


> I am looking for 6.3 mm jack for soldering my headphone cable, please suggest good quality ones


You mean a jack or plug?

What I look for in a plug is good solder lugs with predrilled holes for the wires. In the old days everything was made that way. Now I see many big name companies don't drill the lugs and now it becomes a pain in the ass to solder the wire. Don't forget to make sure to buy a stereo plug, many pro shops still sell mono plugs for guitars! If you don't look closely it can be a waste of time to order again.

For a panel-mount jack, you have to consider if you want the retaining screw on the inside or outside and again make sure you buy stereo (3 lugs).

Lately I go with Hicon most of the time. It is from the same company that owns Neutrik but the Hicon plugs especially XLR are just much better designed in my opinion.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

MikeyFresh said:


> Exactly... a jack is a female, and a plug is a male.
> 
> Seems like it's been years since anyone has said it, but this thread is a photo gallery, it was not intended to be a Q&A place.



The reason I suspected he meant plug, unfortunately is that in Europe and probably elsewhere, both are called "jack" generically. It's even worse with RCA plugs, they're called "cinch."

So, have mercy on the Europeans  and others in far-flung places who don't speak the jargon and who pay 3-4X for everything


----------



## musicinmymind

gimmeheadroom said:


> The reason I suspected he meant plug, unfortunately is that in Europe and probably elsewhere, both are called "jack" generically. It's even worse with RCA plugs, they're called "cinch."
> 
> So, have mercy on the Europeans  and others in far-flung places who don't speak the jargon and who pay 3-4X for everything



Yes I meant plug which is male. unfortunately on most of listing in Amazon I found has both words "jack" and "plug".

They are different is learning for me, anyway I managed to solder the Eidolic 6.3 mm rhodium and fix the loose connection on left side. SQ is awesome with this plug, but very sensitive to heat. 

This was first time I used this plug and I was casual with soldering, plastic underneath left solder lug melt a bit and caused loose connection. Applied bit more solder carefully to align left lug again and working perfectly.

Very happy with cable build now and awesome SQ.





​


----------



## Dynamo5561




----------



## musicinmymind

Dynamo5561 said:


>



Looks awesome, which cable and plugs you used?


----------



## Dynamo5561

musicinmymind said:


> Looks awesome, which cable and plugs you used?


They are HD800s connectors from Aliexpress: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005001549126993.html

I use this cable for my Solitaire P. The other end is a Furutech XLR connector.

I had several attempts for this cable to figure out how to do it best and find the fitting wires. The cable is locally sourced.


----------



## damascato




----------



## damascato




----------



## Kento6395

Nordost Heimdall 2 / 2Pin / 2.5mm Connector


----------



## xtiva (Aug 12, 2022)

Just made a speaker interface box, an idea from https://robrobinette.com/RobinetteBox.htm but little modification.  been using Banana plug to XLR 4 pin but got too lazy and made this box instead.   I can have both speaker and Headphone could be connected at same time but with a switch to have only one output active.  Also added register so to match impedance from tube amp.


----------



## Whiteil46

Hi, I recently discovered the thread here and learned of the existence of paracord.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Somatic

Can anyone direct me to someone that can reterminate my cable in the USA? I bought a Lavricable Grand as 1/4” but now looking to make it XLR balanced. Looking to use silver solder etc. please PM. Thanks.


----------



## xtiva

enjoying making cable these days...  Using a 1.5mm OD Silver OCC Copper hybrid cable using 2mm Paracord.  Took so long to thread the paracord as it was a tight fit... But came out better than I hoped 

QYFANG 3.5mm Rhodium connector with Neutrik. Never seen this connector from Neutrik but it weighs as heavy as the Furutech ones.


----------



## darmanastartes

xtiva said:


> enjoying making cable these days...  Using a 1.5mm OD Silver OCC Copper hybrid cable using 2mm Paracord.  Took so long to thread the paracord as it was a tight fit... But came out better than I hoped
> 
> QYFANG 3.5mm Rhodium connector with Neutrik. Never seen this connector from Neutrik but it weighs as heavy as the Furutech ones.


That is a monster XLR housing, love it!


----------



## xtiva

darmanastartes said:


> That is a monster XLR housing, love it!


Oh great thanks for the info..


----------



## xtiva

darmanastartes said:


> That is a monster XLR housing, love it!



Just double checked my order from Mouser, and indeed it is listed as Neutrik NC4MX-HD...

https://au.mouser.com/ProductDetail/568-NC4MX-HD

They may have the wrong info...


----------



## darmanastartes

xtiva said:


> Just double checked my order from Mouser, and indeed it is listed as Neutrik NC4MX-HD...
> 
> https://au.mouser.com/ProductDetail/568-NC4MX-HD
> 
> They may have the wrong info...


I didn't mean Monster as in the brand, I just meant it's a chonky adapter.


----------



## xtiva

darmanastartes said:


> I didn't mean Monster as in the brand, I just meant it's a chonky adapter.


Lol oops thanks


----------



## sleepdeprecation

Whiteil46 said:


> Hi, I recently discovered the thread here and learned of the existence of paracord.
> Thank you very much.


What's the 4.4mm and Y splitter you're using? I love the hexagon look but can never find hardware for it myself.


----------



## Chuck Dee

Treated my LCD2's to a new cable for Walkmans and other portable SE sources.




...as well as completing a few client builds...


----------



## Whiteil46

sleepdeprecation said:


> What's the 4.4mm and Y splitter you're using? I love the hexagon look but can never find hardware for it myself.


Sorry! rate for reply. 
I purchased both on aliexpress.
They are a set of 10, but the buyer speaks English so we may be able to negotiate!

https://ja.aliexpress.com/item/1005..._list.0.0.16f0585aDRTbrO&gatewayAdapt=glo2jpn

https://ja.aliexpress.com/item/1005..._list.0.0.16f0585aDRTbrO&gatewayAdapt=glo2jpn


----------



## Kentajalli

Chuck Dee said:


> Treated my LCD2's to a new cable for Walkmans and other portable SE sources.
> 
> 
> ...as well as completing a few client builds...


Where can I get the jacks to fit Audeze?


----------



## ostewart

Recabled my brothers German Maestro GMP 435s as the stock cable was failing - van damme mini starquad stripped and braided then sheathed


----------



## makkusu2021

Just spent some time to make a replacement cable for my MMR Balmung. Actually I have no complaint with the stock one, but it is a little short when I am listening in my workplace, so I am forced to make a longer one myself.

Originally planned to make a 8-cable braid, unfortunately the 2pin connectors and the Y-splitter do not allow that. So I will save up the material for another IEM/headphone cable when I buy a new IEM/headphone.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

^^

Looks very professional!


----------



## xtiva

Just made cable using Pure Copper Litz cable using Rhodium plated 3.5mm and Neutrik XLR 4 pin connector


----------



## cpu235

Hi, I would like to ask if anyone knows a good place to purchase 3.5 connectors or mmcx or 2 pin connectors within the US, Aliexpress takes too long and I wonder if there are any good websites that I should look at. I did see some websites that have Oyiade or Eiodic connectors but I wanted to see if there are other options, thanks!


----------



## Chuck Dee

Got back into building with SPC. Sounds tiptop.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Kentajalli said:


> Where can I get the jacks to fit Audeze?


Look at thomann.de

The search is terrible but I have bought panel-mount mini XLR jacks from them. If you meant plugs rather than jacks I am pretty sure they have them also.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

cpu235 said:


> Hi, I would like to ask if anyone knows a good place to purchase 3.5 connectors or mmcx or 2 pin connectors within the US, Aliexpress takes too long and I wonder if there are any good websites that I should look at. I did see some websites that have Oyiade or Eiodic connectors but I wanted to see if there are other options, thanks!


I don't know an American site besides ebay, but in Europe you could take a look at audiophonics.fr


----------



## cpu235

gimmeheadroom said:


> I don't know an American site besides ebay, but in Europe you could take a look at audiophonics.fr


Thanks!


----------



## Kentajalli

gimmeheadroom said:


> Look at thomann.de
> 
> The search is terrible but I have bought panel-mount mini XLR jacks from them. If you meant plugs rather than jacks I am pretty sure they have them also.


Thanx, found some on eBay and Amazon!
Have ordered some, waiting for them to arrive.
My headphone (LCD-XC 2021) has been shipped to the USA, and I am going there in two weeks, so I will be able to bring it back with me to London. I have got some pure silver, fully annealed wire, silicon heatshrinks to make myself a cable.
I made a few cables for my other headphones, and for some reason (science is against it) the single core cable sounds smoother to me, I am damned to know why!
Silly thing is, copper or steel or pure silver, all sound the same, so it is not the metal, it is the single core attribute.
I only use pure Silver, and fully annealed, because it is the softest metal I can find. It makes for not so stiff a cable.


----------



## Chuck Dee

Kentajalli said:


> Silly thing is, copper or steel or pure silver, all sound the same, so it is not the metal, it is the single core attribute.


I never heard of anyone using steel cable for headphones.


Kentajalli said:


> I only use pure Silver, and fully annealed, because it is the softest metal I can find. It makes for not so stiff a cable.


I doubt it will be 'pure' silver. It will more likely be an alloy containing a percentage of silver. However the higher percentage of silver will mean it is less structurally robust and more susceptible to oxidisation (wheich is actually not a disbenefit as RF conductance is increased).

And FYI copper and silver have different conductance and capacitance properties, ergo it is very much the material as well as the geometry that will influence the sound when used in analogue cables, however the audible differences are barely perceptible.


----------



## Kentajalli

Chuck Dee said:


> I never heard of anyone using steel cable for headphones.


I have some thin jewellers wire, which is steel, stainless steel, I tried it, just to prove a point.


Chuck Dee said:


> I doubt it will be 'pure' silver. It will more likely be an alloy containing a percentage of silver. However the higher percentage of silver will mean it is less structurally robust and more susceptible to oxidisation (wheich is actually not a disbenefit as RF conductance is increased).


it is 0.999 silver, I get it from jewellers supply, I clean it first with silver clean, then put it inside very thin, flexible silicon heatshrink tubing. The solder points also get a glue lined heatshrink to keep air out.
Only pure silver is soft, any alloy would make it stiff. But you are right, it can tear! so I always put a dental floss in the heatshrink tubing to give it a bit more tear-proofing.


Chuck Dee said:


> And FYI copper and silver have different conductance and capacitance properties, ergo it is very much the material as well as the geometry that will influence the sound when used in analogue cables, however the audible differences are barely perceptible.


Difference in conductance is irrelevant, capacitance depends on the build. The last cable I made, had resistances of about 0.1 to 0.2 ohms per conductor including termination, and about 30pF capacitance per headphone side. Both are vanishingly small.
As I said the book (science) says NO! but in practice, there is a sound quality difference.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Chuck Dee said:


> I never heard of anyone using steel cable for headphones.



Sennheiser HD 25 cables were historically (decades) made from steel. I don't remember the exact numbers, but I put one on my bench meter and the resistance and capacitance are gigantic and differ from side to side, the cable is unequal length r/l. Probably the worst headphone cables on earth from an electrical standpoint. Something like 10 ohms on one side and 6-8 ohms on the other side.

@jfunk had found the new iteration of HD 25 comes with a copper cable. Anyway, the difference is audible between the stock steel and a replacement copper cable.


----------



## T 1000 (Oct 16, 2022)

Senn.  HD 540 has steel cables and a very  detailed sound and transparent stage flows through it.
Although it gave a good sound, I replaced it with the much better Cardas Clear Light


----------



## Whiteil46

I focused more on design than sound.


----------



## BowWazoo

Via Blue EPC Silver


----------



## BowWazoo

Wireworld Nano Silver Eclipse


----------



## damascato




----------



## Jawsq

Hey guys I have been getting into cables lately and I'm curious as to what tools I need to begin building my own.  It looks like the cables /connectors/heat shrink  can be found in Ali. I can buy heat gun and soldering kit but is there anything else? Are there any beginner videos or guide I can follow?


----------



## damascato

Jawsq said:


> Hey guys I have been getting into cables lately and I'm curious as to what tools I need to begin building my own.  It looks like the cables /connectors/heat shrink  can be found in Ali. I can buy heat gun and soldering kit but is there anything else? Are there any beginner videos or guide I can follow?


https://www.avforums.co.za/threads/a-guide-to-sexy-diy-headphone-cables.76919/


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Jawsq said:


> Hey guys I have been getting into cables lately and I'm curious as to what tools I need to begin building my own.  It looks like the cables /connectors/heat shrink  can be found in Ali. I can buy heat gun and soldering kit but is there anything else? Are there any beginner videos or guide I can follow?


The Hakko FX-888D soldering station is a good start, it's about 100 euros. Beware, there are many fakes on the net.

A cable tester is better for cables than a multimeter, but if you make headphone or earphone cables they're not so helpful since they don't have 2,5mm or 4,4mm jacks. For 1/4 inch, AES, and RCA connectors, a cable tester is very useful.

Some clamps to hold the work are very useful, you can make them out of wooden clothespins or buy something ready to go. Needle-nose pliers, eye protection (melted solder flies to surprising places), good lighting, are all important.


----------



## Jawsq

damascato said:


> https://www.avforums.co.za/threads/a-guide-to-sexy-diy-headphone-cables.76919/


Tyvm! Awesome article


----------



## Jawsq

gimmeheadroom said:


> The Hakko FX-888D soldering station is a good start, it's about 100 euros. Beware, there are many fakes on the net.
> 
> A cable tester is better for cables than a multimeter, but if you make headphone or earphone cables they're not so helpful since they don't have 2,5mm or 4,4mm jacks. For 1/4 inch, AES, and RCA connectors, a cable tester is very useful.
> 
> Some clamps to hold the work are very useful, you can make them out of wooden clothespins or buy something ready to go. Needle-nose pliers, eye protection (melted solder flies to surprising places), good lighting, are all important.


Thank you very much. This is great info.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I have these

https://www.thomann.de/intl/behringer_ct200.htm
https://www.thomann.de/intl/behringer_ct100_cable_tester.htm
https://www.thomann.de/intl/millenium_mct20.htm

just as an idea what's available.


----------



## BowWazoo

Under the sign of Plussound


----------



## BowWazoo

B&W Signature.
Mobiles best friend.


----------



## SjcDrummer

First cable build for my HD660s ! Abit tricky at some points and could be a little neater but it works great ! Much better than using the crazy long cable included with the headphones


----------



## eaglerock (Nov 6, 2022)

New cable for my Hifiman Sundara, very happy with the end result 😎


----------



## Whiteil46

Mahjong Guy's Cable
Wire : viablue epc-1
plugs: CINQBES ag plating
solder: _HMX Pb_-_Dol_.


----------



## damascato

Whiteil46 said:


> Mahjong Guy's Cable
> Wire : viablue epc-1
> plugs: CINQBES ag plating
> solder: _HMX Pb_-_Dol_.


Gorgeous IEM cable!

Is it EPC-1 with sleeve removed?


----------



## Whiteil46

damascato said:


> Gorgeous IEM cable!
> 
> Is it EPC-1 with sleeve removed?


yes, without shield model


----------



## pravous

Zmf diy cable kit. Atmos C.


----------



## Silver Wolf (Dec 3, 2022)

Carbon fiber, silver and rhodium plated (high strand count 1,120) OFC 16awg litz


----------



## BowWazoo

Mogami in Viablue sleeve


----------



## BowWazoo

Wireworld Pulse


----------



## damascato




----------



## gimmeheadroom

^ handsome!


----------



## kkrazik2008

I enjoy browsing this thread, I find it interesting there is little information shared on the build components for the examples posted. Granted I have not browsed all 1082 pages and only a mad man would. Any particular reason for not sharing some of the components used, such as those sexy unsheathed copper and silver braids?


----------



## MikeyFresh

kkrazik2008 said:


> Granted I have not browsed all 1082 pages and only a mad man would.


Read the OP, it was intended as a gallery thread, not a general discussion thread, though it has veered in that direction many times over the years.


----------



## magicspot

Just catching up on this post.... some really inspirational stuff!


----------



## kkrazik2008

MikeyFresh said:


> Read the OP, it was intended as a gallery thread, not a general discussion thread, though it has veered in that direction many times over the years.


Thank you, I get it, not a place for discussion but for sharing final product. I read the first post, and there is a suggestion to include parts used which I interpreted as a type of B.O.M. list


----------



## MikeyFresh

kkrazik2008 said:


> Thank you, I get it, not a place for discussion but for sharing final product. I read the first post, and there is a suggestion to include parts used which I interpreted as a type of B.O.M. list


Absolutely, and there are some posts that had that parts list going way back, but as you said, seems not to be included much anymore.


----------



## espe0

SPC with Plussound gear with experimental tin.

Sounds gorgeous


----------



## xtiva

Just made one for my headphone.  Using Silver (97%) + Gold (2.4%) + Palladium (0.6%) alloy cable
Neutrik 3.5mm connectors
Furutech 4-pin XLR connector.
Paracord Silver + Gold


----------



## xtiva (Nov 28, 2022)

Just made one more cable for my friend using Copper OFC Litz cable using Neutrik & Rhodium plated 3.5mm connector


----------



## ostewart

2 recent cables, after not making any for a long time...

Van Damme mini starquad sheathed for my brothers German Maestro's and some OCC copper I got ages ago for my Grado SR60's


----------



## BowWazoo

It's like meditation


----------



## BowWazoo




----------



## Kentajalli

BowWazoo said:


> It's like meditation


Personally, I am a fan of heatshrinks. I have different sizes and colours.
I would put a small size short sleeve on each conductor. Once all wires are soldered, I slide the sleeves all the way up to the solder points and shrink them. It stops the conductors ever to touch and cause short circuit.
I also use a larger sleeve over all four, and slide that on top of everything (the conductors, the cable grip etc.) and shrink that too, for strength, to reduce movement due to constant plugging/unplugging.
Of course, you got to use the right size/thickness heatshrinks as to not bulk up the thing too much.


----------



## BowWazoo

I go a different way, and insulate each solder point with a piece of electrical tape, and then put 1 heatshrink over it.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Kentajalli said:


> Personally, I am a fan of heatshrinks. I have different sizes and colours.
> I would put a small size short sleeve on each conductor. Once all wires are soldered, I slide the sleeves all the way up to the solder points and shrink them. It stops the conductors ever to touch and cause short circuit.
> I also use a larger sleeve over all four, and slide that on top of everything (the conductors, the cable grip etc.) and shrink that too, for strength, to reduce movement due to constant plugging/unplugging.
> Of course, you got to use the right size/thickness heatshrinks as to not bulk up the thing too much.



That sounds heavy duty! Would be cool to see some pics as you go. I thought to try shrinkwrap but even on my AES/EBU connectors I don't see much room to work.


----------



## musicinmymind

AKG K3003 stock cables worn out after 7 years use, also 4.4 plugs on ALO Ref 8 had loose connection. 
I repurpose both for amazing sounding IEM. The glued heat shrink tubing looks bad, but will last for years to come.


----------



## damascato




----------



## musicinmymind

damascato said:


>



Wow dude, you are real craftsman. Which cables did you use internally?


----------



## damascato

musicinmymind said:


> Wow dude, you are real craftsman. Which cables did you use internally?


Mostly they are 22awg hybrids


----------



## musicinmymind

damascato said:


> Mostly they are 22awg hybrids


Can you pls post the link to get thouse wires


----------



## Andrew LB

Paladin79 said:


> LOL I best not get into an argument here I have been in more cable studies than you can count and conducted some tests when people claimed certain things they could not replicate in a blind study. One person claimed he could hear a difference in two identical interconnect cables I built. He could, half the time lol. I do not do pseudo science so I am often skeptical when someone says they cooked an AC cord and it made a miraculous difference lol. I got ahold of the same cable cooker and offered to give the person a dozen cables and all  he had to do was tell me which six I cooked per his instructions. I then heard every excuse in the book why he could not accept the challenge lol.
> 
> I have also done blind studies on DACS, 6sn7 tubes (over 1500 types) and even boutique fuses lol.  I go by what large groups can detect, but I did come across one young woman who could pick specific types of wire in blind tests, repeatedly. Mind you she does not know the difference between the wire types but she can pick an average of nine of ten wires correctly just by saying wire 4 is now in location 9, and wire 5 is now in location 2 as we switched 10 types of wire around in a blind test.  I designed and built four identical class A tube amps we use for some studies and often we use Senn HD 800 headphones. High strand count copper headphone cables did exceedingly well in those studies when we used a group of 50 participants. In our system without knowing one item from another, one might score a 98 while another might score an 80 or so. One person might say a tube has a slamming bass or whatever, but this system requires many checks over the audio spectrum.
> I work through and engineering department that helps set up some tests, others I conduct with my own equipment. We went so far as to have music recorded that we use for testing, they show off as many as 25 criteria so a large group knows what to listen for when comparing gear. The audio engineer who handled this for my local audio group is fairly well known in classical music recording.
> My local group consists of at least eight engineers, five audio engineers, a couple physicists, and some random mathematicians and metallurgists. This can sound a bit boring but have also done such things as assembling the exact equipment used in the TV series Bosch, just to see what it sounded like lol



So where can i find all the documentation for these studies, including setup, equipment, info on subjects, results, and conclusions? By the sound of things, your group were quite thorough and must have extensive amounts of information. I'd very much like to give it all a read.


----------



## Paladin79 (Jan 4, 2023)

Andrew LB said:


> So where can i find all the documentation for these studies, including setup, equipment, info on subjects, results, and conclusions? By the sound of things, your group were quite thorough and must have extensive amounts of information. I'd very much like to give it all a read.


It is a private group that I no longer run but we hope to publish results along with some newer comparisons.

Oh and I am retired now so I have less access to my work with cables since those studies stayed with the company I ran.


----------



## PsilocybinCube

Paladin79 said:


> It is a private group that I no longer run but we hope to publish results along with some newer comparisons.
> 
> Oh and I am retired now so I have less access to my work with cables since those studies stayed with the company I ran.


I have a custom cable from Paladin to go with my ZMF Verite and I will say...I like it even more than the $400 cable I purchased from ZMF.  It sounds...cleaner?  more transparent?  It's hard to articulate the differences, but they are there when I A/B in my studio.


----------

